#ubuntu+1 2008-03-10
<secretlondon> interesting stuff in .xession-errors, nothing in Xorg.0.log
<secretlondon> oh i think it's lost the sound too, but can't really tell
 * secretlondon hopes there's a bug on this
<secretlondon> maybe hal as it didn't mount my usb pen drive either
<WorkingOnWise> if I boot of any 386 kernel, I get 1 core active and full 3d video on my AMD Turion x2/Nvidia Go 6100 laptop using Hardy 32bit, with all the updates. If I boot off any generic kernel, I get both cores but only basic vga graphics. I know that as of Hardy alpha5 on AMD64, I could boot from a generic kernel and get both cores and full 3d video support. Any ideas?
<RAOF> secretlondon: That sounds like the screen-resolution tool is messing with xrandr for you.
<Dr_Willis> reinstall the nvidia drivers, while you have the  generic kernel booted up.
<RAOF> WorkingOnWise: Do you have linux-restricted-modules generic installed?
<Dr_Willis> I had to twiddle with this the other day.
<WorkingOnWise> RAOF: yup
<Dr_Willis> had to reinstall some packages, and i removed the 386 kernel package.
<secretlondon> ROAF: hmm. it was broken a few days ago and did nothing at all. It may be differently broken now ;)
<WorkingOnWise> oh, yeah....if I remove the 386 kernel, apt also wants to remove VirtualBox OSE....
<DanaG> Use aptitude.
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: me?
<DanaG> Yup.  That'll let you see what's depending on what.
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: If I try to override dependency's, wont that cause a new set of troubles? I guess I am confused as to why VirtualBox OSE would be dependent on a 386 kernel exclusively...
<DanaG> It does explicitly?  Odd.
<DanaG> I use the non-OSE, so I don't use the packaged modules.
<WorkingOnWise> yes...I know
<WorkingOnWise> The PEUL broke a week ago. I couldn't compile the module for the new kernel, so I switched to the OSE since I dont really need anything from the PEUL
<WorkingOnWise> we see how well that Idea has paid off for me....
<user5>  hi there, after updating to karnel 12, don't work alsamixer in kmix, wath appening???
<user5> some news about the problem??? thank you
<WorkingOnWise> is there any harm in running the server kernel?
<user5> nope server
<WorkingOnWise> lol...I was asking the room in general user5...related to my trouble.
<DanaG> Odd, lots of unknown symbols in alsa-modules built on 2.6.24-12.
<user5> yes, confrim
<user5> danag: I think will adgusting
<user5> danag: tray updating again
<DanaG> Updating what?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I'm compiling my own alsa-modules.
<user5> danag: work alsa now?
<setuid> Works great for me
<DanaG> Update what?
<DanaG> It seems like this new 'lum' headers package has changed something.
<user5> setuid: in karnel 12 ?
<Ng> DanaG: I got lots of missing symbols in alsa stuff too
<setuid> Linux version 2.6.24-11-generic (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu1)) #1 SMP Fri Feb 29 22:08:31 UTC 2008
<user5> setuid: wath is'it?
<setuid> What is what?
<user5> gcc version?
<setuid> It says it right there
<Ng> yeah alsa modules work fine in 2.6.24-11, but not in -12
<setuid> oh? I'm about to build another one from Linus' git tree, so give me a minute
<user5> Ng: it's ok
<WorkingOnWise> rebooting using the server kernel, hoping to get both cores AND 3d video back...wish me luck!!
<Ng> user5: ?
<user5> Ng: in karnel 11?
<Ng> user5: 2.6.24-11 is fine, -12 seems to have broken alsa
<setuid> I doubt it, but let me see
<user5> Ng: yes ok, I trai in kernel 11, one minute
<DanaG> -12 has broken ALSA even when I build ALSA myself.
<DanaG> Hmm, forgot depmod, maybe?
<setuid> I'll bet it's not the kernel's fault
<DanaG> Nope, still broken.
<user5> Ng: maybe is alsa-formware misisng?
<Ng> setuid: well that is quite likely to be true because we have alsa in l-u-m, not the kernel
<setuid> What is l-u-m?
<Ng> linux-ubuntu-modules
<DanaG> Hmm, oddly enough, alsa-source builds fine.
<Ng> I assume it's because we are using a newer alsa
<DanaG> It just has approximately every single symbol missing.
<DanaG> [ 1546.681288] snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special
<DanaG> [ 1546.681579] snd: Unknown symbol register_sound_special_device
<DanaG> [ 1546.682387] snd: Unknown symbol sound_class
<setuid> I'll figur eit out, give me a minute
<setuid> I'm keen with these things
<DanaG> And basically goes on and on and one with more things like that in every module.
 * Ng tries to remember the jazz for stabbing SCIM in the face
<mphill> did sound/gstreamer die with the latest update?
<DanaG> ALSA itself seems to have broken.
<Ng> yes, go back to the -11 kernel
<user5> Ng: going work in -11?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Ng, the latest isn't -11?
<Ng> obviously not :)
<Ng> the latest is -12
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> um..
<setuid> I hate how git makes every directory it creates, 4755 perms
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and alsa is broken
<RAOF> Not here, but I've module-assistant'ed alsa-source.
<setuid> If it's broken (which I doubt), then it will be fixed before April :D
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> RAOF, sorry, what does that mean?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> setuid, it better be :D
<Ng> of course it will
<setuid> I'm nearly done pulling git again, give it a few minutes
<Ng> setuid: what's to doubt? the symbols can't be resolved => it's broken
<icesword> where can i download 8.04?
<Ng> icesword: don't
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<Ng> if you need to ask these things, wait until april
<icesword> why
<icesword> no
<icesword> i want the alpha one
<user5> hello, in k -11, alsa it's all ok working
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, becuz it's unstable?
<setuid> Ng, I'm skeptical of the claim
<Ng> setuid: see bug #200338
<icesword> hmmm,i like unstable
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ubotwo?..
<user5> ubotwo: thank you
<icesword> Ng, hmm,can you tell some new features about 8.04.i just cannot wait
<LjL> !hardy
<ubotwo> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<LjL> click link, see features
<icesword> k
<secretlondon> my sound is broken too, think after -12 update. dmesg full of error messages from audio drivers for handware I don't have
<Ng> secretlondon: drop back to -11
<Ng> I suspect that basically everyone's sound is going to be broken with -12, so there's little point confirming it at this point
<secretlondon> Ng: as X is broken too I'm writing this from gutsy ;)
<Ng> especially given how many people have AOL'd the bug
<secretlondon> ah! ME TOOs are silly when there is 100 of them
<user5> hi, there, I'm just going out goodnight
<amx109> hi. using hardy alpha 6, it seems to mount vfat/ntfs partitions incorrectly, despite me explicitly specifying them in /etc/fstab. a manual sudo umount<dir> && sudo mount <dir> fixes it. am i doing something wrong ref fstab or is there a diff way to handle those fs's now eg with fuse?
<WorkingOnWise> no joy. Still have to pich either both cores or 3d video....
<WorkingOnWise> pich=pick
<DanaG> Dang, pulseaudio doesn't work with oss.
<DanaG> WorkingOnWise: can't you just install the restricted-modules package for that kernel?
<DanaG> They should pull -12 from the mirrors, perhaps.
<alanbshepard70> I tried running hardy and when the boot process gets to starting gnome my monitor starts flickering and never comes back on. What should I look for in my logs to determine the cause? When Running off of the live cd everything works perfect out of the box where previous version didn't like dell computers with a PCI video card.
<igorgue> no sound in hardy :(
<DanaG> Oh, and on PulseAudio bugtracker:
<DanaG> " PA perfectly supports surround sound these days and does a simple but automatic up and downmixing. Closing this bug. "
<DanaG> Bull.  It doesn't support surround on my emu10k1-based card!
<igorgue> jeje lol, and the cpu bip is enabled, I have never heard it :D
<amx109> DanaG, i concur!
<igorgue> pretty cool
<FelipeS> I'm on Hardy. I just did some updates which required me to reboot my PC. Now my sound device is not detected by Ubuntu. The device does show under lspci however,
<igorgue> dudes do you know what's the problem right now with sound?
<Ng> DanaG: no, they shouldn't pull it from the mirrors
<FelipeS> So I guess it's not just me?
<igorgue> I have an intel chipset
<Ng> FelipeS: igorgue: go back to -11 kernel
<FelipeS> me too
<igorgue> ahh
<DanaG> Thing to do now: add it to the channel topic.
<WorkingOnWise> DanaG: the restricted-modules pkg is already installed for each kernel I have listed. I'll try reinstalling them...maybe that will help...
<igorgue> ok, I guess some drivers are missing, thanks Ng
<macogw> sound works for me
<igorgue> bad update, bad update :D
<DanaG> thing about pulseaudio:  http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/151
<macogw> and i think it's louder than it was before...
<DanaG> Not just drivers missing; all symbols are missing, too.
<macogw> but then, i thought it was oddly quiet a couple days ago
<igorgue> Ng: do you know which packages is going to fix it?
<Ng> igorgue: no
<igorgue> ok
<igorgue> thanks
<Ng> I imagine it'll be fixed in the next day or so with some new kernel jazz
<Ng> but I wouldn't bet on it because hardy is UNSTABLE
<igorgue> ok, I'll try later
<Ng> you must accept that you get to keep all the pieces when it breaks ;)
<igorgue> yes I know
<macogw> oo wait there's been *another* kernel update
<FelipeS> already?
<amx109> that was quick
<FelipeS> great
<macogw> no not that one
<macogw> i didnt update yet today
<macogw> i have the gui update manager turned off
<macogw> so once or twice a day i do an apt-get update && aptitude upgrade
<secretlondon> does anyone has the privs to update the topic with the sound bug?
<macogw> oh but the linux-image-generic is being held back
<biggahed_> alsa broke in the last update, right?
<FelipeS> huh?
<FelipeS> You're the first person to say that
<FelipeS> I'm kidding. It did.
<secretlondon> alsa is broken for everybody
<biggahed_> :)
<biggahed_> np, just checking out
<DanaG> I wish ALSA would allow me to use mic pin as output.
<ethana2> hiyarr
<ethana2> now my desktop will do nothing at all
<ethana2> but at least I have output to both seat's monitors
<ethana2> so I guess I've made progress
<ethana2> ..but now I don't know how to turn userful /off/
<ethana2> ...because gdm won't load on either monitor
<ethana2> userful has ctrl+alt+backspace and ctr+alt+F2 off
<ethana2> even ctr+alt+delete doesn't work
<ethana2> ...is there still no IRC channel for userful support?
<macogw> ok no, alsa's not broken for me
<macogw> there's a kernel update available, but apt is holding it back
<macogw> did you guys who have it broken force-install it while it was being held back?
<ethana2> I reverted kernels 'cause my sound died
<ethana2> nope
<DanaG> Nope.  It wasn't held back for me.
<ethana2> same
<macogw> is a kernel being held back for you right now?
<ethana2> but now that I can't even get to a gui on that machine it's looking somewhat trivial...
<macogw> i did a big pile of updates this morning that went through fine and my sound's fine
<DanaG> I'm going to forbid -12.
<macogw> oh X just died for me
<ethana2> yeah, 12 is messed up somehow
<macogw> well i'm using 11, so 12 is being held back for me
<justin123> i've just installed hardy alpha 6 for a friend.  when I installed nvidia-glx-new it didn't seem to configure xorg.conf
<justin123> how do I configure it after the fact?
<macogw> justin123: you dont
<secretlondon> xorg.conf is done automatically
<macogw> xorg.conf is supposed to be nearly empty
<macogw> confused me too
<secretlondon> however it may not do it right in which case you need to add stuff
<frank23> justin123: did you enable the driver in Restricted Drivers
<justin123> well glxgears fails with Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<macogw> how do i debug the fact that suddenly X died and i couldnt get to a TTY or anything...all i could do is hold the power button
<macogw> ?
<secretlondon> debugging system crash?
<justin123> yes i have restricted drivers enabled and installed : nvidia-glx-new
<secretlondon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSystemCrash
<frank23> justin123: did you restart X?
<justin123> yes rebooted
<justin123> xorg.conf doesn't even say nvidia. it says Device		"Configured Video Device"
<secretlondon> justin123: yes they all do that now
<frank23> justin123: yeah xorg.conf is pretty minimal now
<macogw> secretlondon: is that considered a system crash? i was thinking it was an X crash... now i think about it, when it did this earlier today, it did respond to alt+sysrq+b to reboot, so the kernel still keeps listening
<ethana2> ..i don't like it...
<justin123> ya you were mentioning that. that's just strange
<ethana2> I don't know what's going on by looking at it now
<macogw> ethana2: agreed
<ethana2> and as I said
<ethana2> I have a dual seat system
<secretlondon> macogw: if you can't get a terminal or restart X then treat it as a system crash I think
<ethana2> so that can be pretty important
<ethana2> 'course, it doesn't even use xorg.conf now
<icesword> can i use alternate cd to upgrade to 8.04
<justin123> so how would one indicate if they wanted the nv driver vs the nvidia binary
<macogw> secretlondon: ok...so what do i do?
<ethana2> it has its own with another name
<macogw> icesword: yes
<secretlondon> macogw: the link I posted has the debugging info
<icesword> macogw, how
<frank23> icesword: only if you haven't installed any packages which are not in the default install I think
<macogw> icesword: should be able to. just disable your interweb repos, add the cd as a repo, and do the usual gsku "update-manger -d"
 * secretlondon adds a ME TOO against the new minimal xorg.conf
<macogw> secretlondon: oh right...link
<icesword> macogw, hmmm,ok
<secretlondon> macogw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSystemCrash
<secretlondon> if the x autoconfig works then cool, but it doesn't when I've used it
<icesword> macogw,the command is "gksu update-manager -d" right
<secretlondon> thankfully you can still add stuff to xorg.conf if needed
<macogw> icesword: yeah
<icesword> k
<macogw> my experience of the config tool for low graphics mode thing is that it breaks X worse
<macogw> i could manually get 1024x768...that thing just got a black screen
<secretlondon> the applet just crashes for me ( see bug #x) and the other one doesn't do anything
<secretlondon> however it may be the reason why I'm getting 400x300
<secretlondon> on a 1024x768 laptop
<macogw> you have a 4:3 laptop? O_o
<secretlondon> <- poor
<macogw> tall screens are hard to find!
<ethana2> I think I should just boot into recovery terminal...
<ethana2> but I don't know how to stop userful from comandeering my machine when I boot with gui later
<Ng> macogw: until very recently all laptops were 4:3, and lots of the best ones still are (thinkpad x series, for example)
<icesword> ! dependencies
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<icesword> ! dependency
<macogw> icesword: nospace
<icesword> hmm
<cyphase> Hardy isn't even out and i'm already looking forward to Intrepid :S
<secretlondon> !dependency
<ubotwo> How should I know?
 * tonyyarusso is sad that it's Ibex instead of Impala
<secretlondon> what do you want to know anyway?
<cyphase> especially that "complete interface redesign"
<secretlondon> Iguana
<icesword> sometimes i messed up with dependency
<RAOF> secretlondon: Yeah.  Iguanas are cool.
 * secretlondon nods at ROAF
<secretlondon> icesword: that's very broad, a bot couldn't answer that (and neither could I)
 * RAOF doesn't understand why everyone wants to transpose the 'A' and the 'O' ;)-
<icesword> macogw, what do you think of multi-thread download tools?
<icesword> secretlondon, no problem
<secretlondon> oa is a pattern in English, ao isn't really
<Darkmystere> lol....imn still upgrading...
<icesword> Darkmystere, hi
<Darkmystere> im at sec...going to labtop it froze :/..
<secretlondon> darkmystere: new kernel update breaks alsa
<icesword> Darkmystere, i am downloading 8.04 alternate cd iso
<Darkmystere> well its at 1372....
<Darkmystere> thats pretty good...
<icesword> i don't listen to music,i don't care
<Darkmystere> my labtop froze has ATI Drivers... also i have oss on my labtop..
<secretlondon> vorian: are you a channel op?
<macogw> icesword: dont know what it means
<Darkmystere> its not really froze i can watch the upgrade increase..
<Darkmystere> just cant clikc or type..
<icesword> macogw, it is a download tool that build multi connections to speed up download
<Darkmystere> the upgrade thing..?
<icesword> ...
<macogw> torrenting?
<icesword> no,it is just a download tool
<icesword> but it brings much pressure to server
<Darkmystere> so my one computer is pulling the server down..
<icesword> hehe
<Taso> why the hell is sshfs still 1.7 in hardy ?
<Taso> you guys do realize you are TWO versions behind?
<Taso> and 1.7 is insanely buggy
<Taso> does anyone realize this?
<secretlondon> if we don't then add to the bug tracker
<secretlondon> or try one of the development channels
<Darkmystere> 1.7...
<Darkmystere> im lost..
<secretlondon> darkmystere: apparently our version of sshfs sucks
<macogw> Darkmystere: of sshfs
<Darkmystere> oh]
<Taso> well it sucks and you're behind
<Taso> I thought even if it sucked you were supposed to be bleeding edge
<cwillu> Taso, sshfs isn't really recommended for use in ubuntu afaik
<Taso> LOL
<Taso> wtf
<Taso> alright, this convo has gotten retared
<Taso> lata
<secretlondon> it's an lts
 * secretlondon shrugs
<Mimi> Oh this convo is making my night.
<cwillu> :)
<cwillu> thank god
<secretlondon> we don't do numberitis on an lts
<macogw> sshfs isnt even in debian main
<biggahed_> so much anger.
<cwillu> I was about to suggest he package 1.9 if he needed it so bad :p
<secretlondon> -> bug tracker that way
<Darkmystere> lo,...
<macogw> where's the thing for searching debian's repos anyway?
<macogw> there's no link from debian.or
<macogw> *.org
<secretlondon> package.debina.org
<secretlondon> package.debian.org
<secretlondon> might be packages
<secretlondon> ubuntu's is the same but with a .com
<Darkmystere> everyone RUN biggahed_  Is gunna blow!!!
<RAOF> http://packages.debian.org/sid/sshfs :)
<RAOF> I'm not sure if that goes anywhere, but that'd be how to frame the query :)
<RAOF> Oh, look.  1.9-1 :)
<secretlondon> yes
<cwillu> 1.9 only came out in december (granted that 1.8 came out in 2006)
<cwillu> doesn't gvfs have a mount now?
<towlie> i went to administration->language support and see the language i want to add but how do i actually add it  ? im on hardy heron
<macogw> towlie: should just check the box
<towlie> what do u mean ? theres no check box
<cwillu> aka, gvfs obsoletes sshfs completely?
<macogw> towlie: yes there is...
<towlie> not for me
<macogw> on the right
<macogw> languages list down the left, checkboxes are to the right
<towlie> nope dont have any
<Jordan_U> cwillu, I don't know much ( read almost anything ) about gvfs, but does it allow you to actually mount (as in with a mount point) ?
<Jordan_U> cwillu, Because if not then it doesn't obsolete sshfs
<cwillu> Jordan_U, my impression was that they added a mount point in a hidden dircetory in the home folder so allow interoperability
<cwillu> haven't played with it yet
<Jordan_U> cwillu, Just wondering about the "virtual" in gvfs ( if that's even what the 'v' stands for :)
<macogw> towlie: http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=languagesdl6.png doesnt look like that?
<towlie> no
<biggahed_> actually, i was talking about that guy... anyway, off to sleep. bye
<towlie> theres no checkbox after each language
<RAOF> Yes, it is what the 'v' stands for.  And gvfs doesn't obsolete sshfs entirely, because not everyone has Gnome (or glib) ;)
<macogw> towlie: try making the window wider...maybe it's getting cut off?
<secretlondon> yes
<cwillu> RAOF, well, for the purposes of a ubuntu desktop environment
<towlie> macogw, ok that was it
<macogw>  towlie haha i just noticed my screenshot thing was still visible on top
<macogw> anyone else notice that the option for just the current window on the gnome screenshot thing doesnt do just the current window lately?  its been taking the whole desktop
<RAOF> cwillu: Oh, yes.  Maybe not for KDE, though.  And gvfs is still a bit rough around the edges.
<cwillu> RAOF, honestly, sshfs is pretty rough around the edges too
<cwillu> I just think it's generally solving the wrong problem
<WorkingOnWise> Well, this is interesting. I now have both cores active, and full 3d, but a plack desktop with nothing on it! Do we know yet where the problem lies?
<DanaG> What's the whole point of gvfs over gnome-vfs, anyway?
<Dr_Willis> weirdness.. smbfuse started working.. :)
<cwillu> gvfs is a much cleaner design
<RAOF> And is more desktop-agnostic.
<RAOF> gio is in the glib layer, which any sensible C programmer includes reflexively.
<hmuller> The last batch of kernel / modules updates just broke alsa.  Lots of errors recorded in dmesg.
<DanaG> Known issue.
<DanaG> Somebody should put it in the topic, if it isn't already there.
<cwillu> funny, somebody was just telling me the other day that hardy was alpha only in name, it was really beta, and practically rc :)
<cwillu> I laughed
<cwillu> and started installing the update to unbreak network-manager that had just been released :)
<DanaG> √♥ = ?
<Jordan_U> DanaG, http://xkcd.com/55/
<Jordan_U> Should I have the package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us installed?
<ethana2> cwillu: I tell people that
<ethana2> cwillu: ..and I use it like it's post release
<ethana2> cwillu: ...then my sound broke
<ethana2> should I feel bad?
<cwillu> ethana2, only if you complain when it breaks :p
<ethana2> no, but gutsy's drivers were so old
<ethana2> nothing else would work
<ethana2> I don't, I file bugs
<cwillu> then you shouldn't feel bad
<ethana2> hardy is more stable than gutsy on all of our hardware
<ethana2> heck
<ethana2> gutsy doesn't even /work/ on my desktop
<cwillu> just don't recommend it to people based on your good experiences
<ethana2> xorg bug
<ethana2> oh, ok
<cwillu> because it breaks on other people's machines, and nobody on #ubuntu will know how to fix it
<ethana2> ah
<Jordan_U> Should I have the package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us installed?
<ethana2> just do what update manager tells you
<cwillu> ethana2, think of it this way:  you're helping somebody on #ubuntu, that means they didn't really know where all the resources they need are.  And so you tell them to ugprade to hardy.  How will they help themselves?
<ethana2> if it wants to remove stuff, let it
<cwillu> Jordan_U, just do the partial upgrade when it mentions it (although right now is a bad time re: alsa breakage)
<ethana2> well if they're asking why gutsy doesn't work on their latitude d830
<ethana2> what am I to tell them?  'patch your x'
<ethana2> I think ubuntu should get bi-monthly maintenance releases
<ethana2> with new drivers and such but no overhauls
 * ethana2 goes to eat dinner now
<cwillu> that it's broken right now, but'll probably be working when hardy comes out; they're welcome to try it, but it may be more trouble than its worth right now
<ethana2> oh, ok
<Andre_Gondim> Jordan_U, http://en.andregondim.eti.br/?p=17
<cwillu> ethana2, http://www.linlap.com/wiki/Dell+Latitude+D830 claims that the video works fine with the restricted driver, and the backported kernel modules should fix the sound
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Bug #200338
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> :(
<cwillu> [Hardy]TuTUXG, reboot into an older kernel for now might work
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> cwillu, ya, thanks
<Raspberry> Anybody else use Xournal?
<Raspberry> Seems as though the drawing functionality is broken
<Raspberry> I wish they'd hurry up and release the new MESA drivers and fix my WINE problems :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Raspberry, wine still not working?
<Raspberry> nope -- it's not Wine
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> um?
<Raspberry> or it is wine :P
<Raspberry> it's MESA throwing something to WINE or visa versa
<Jordan_U> Should I have the package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us installed?
<cwillu> wine is running now
<Raspberry> right it's not SegFaulting anymore :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> cwillu, .9.57?
<Raspberry> like it was in 0.9.55
<cwillu> :)
<cwillu> small victories :)
<cwillu> !package wine
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<cwillu> yrou're the bot
<Raspberry> yeah 0.9.57 works but you can't use 3d wine apps w/ an intel video card or any card that uses the MESA libaries
<Raspberry> !pkg wine
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Raspberry, how about nv cards?
<cwillu> thanks
<Raspberry> [Hardy]TuTUXG: nvidia has their own gl library that they load -- so it's not an issue
<RAOF> Raspberry: Is it any MESA card, or just the broken intel driver.  The related bug doesn't seem like it's necessarily MESA wide.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Raspberry, cool
<DanaG> Jordan_U: You're right about that xkcd comic... that's the one I was thinking of.
<Raspberry> it's in MESA
<Raspberry> from freedesktop
<Raspberry> it's not a intel issue
<Raspberry> tuxracer runs very poorly right now ... 2-3fps
<Raspberry> tuxcart is much better but I'm having all kinds of texture issues
<DanaG> Oh, so Wine is no longer segfaulting?  Good, then I can upgrade it.
<cwillu> :)
<RAOF> Oh, you didn't use forbid-version?  It's been fixed for a while :)
<DanaG> I had locked it.  Also, update-manager ignores Forbids marked by aptitude.
<DanaG> Currently I have 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 installed; the Hardy repos have 0.9.56-0ubuntu1.
<icesword> hmm,i disabled all internet repos,and insert hardy cd iso,now it began automatically upgrade
<Jordan_U> Should I have the package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us installed?
<icesword> now at setting software channels ,hope nothing is wrong
<cwillu> Jordan_U, why?
<DanaG> Heh, HP has RTL versions of their wallpapers.
<BaD_CrC> quick question... has there been a channel made yet for discussions on the adventures of Grumpy Groundhog?
<cwillu> #ubuntu-offtopic?  or did you want something more specific? :p
<BaD_CrC> news and info
<BaD_CrC> i've searched the forums, google, and other places
<Jordan_U> cwillu, It's being held back and I think I only had it because I hacked a solution to the open-office conflict a while ago, I think it would have been removed had I waited for the official fix
<BaD_CrC> i run debian/sid (unstable) on 3 of my boxes and it's great, but i don't get the same love from the debian community that i get from the ubuntu community. :)
<cwillu> Jordan_U, if you remove it, does it remove ubuntu-desktop?
<cwillu> or anything else important looking?
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jordan_U> cwillu, No
<cwillu> @lart BaD_CrC
<DanaG> @lart?
<cwillu> bah
<DanaG> l@rt
<BaD_CrC> hah
<cwillu> join #ubuntu-offtopic so I can @lart you :p
<BaD_CrC> i auto-join -offtopic... :) and you were DENIED!
<lime4x4> bluetooth disconnects after screen saver activates even installed the latest bluetooth packages from gluez.org still disconnects
<cwillu> !ubotu
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cwillu> you are not
<BaD_CrC> i haven't checked brainstorm yet. brb
<DanaG> AAAAAAArgh!
<DanaG> I am <expletive> sick and tired of my <expletive> keys getting stuck!
 * DanaG calls that a CRITICAL issue, not just "High".
 * BaD_CrC changes Urgency from CRITICAL -> Resolved
<DanaG> On what?
 * BaD_CrC bashes DanaG over the head with a MS ergonomic keyboard
<ethana2> ...using the colemak keyboard layout
<Jordan_U> DanaG, I think "CRITICAL" is when you loose files, or at least when you can't boot, inconvenience != "CRITICAL" :)
<DanaG> ...and watches Xorg think DELETE is stuck, so it deletes all his documents.
<ethana2> those ergonomic keys.. you can't just rearrange them...
<DanaG> (That hasn't happened to me, but some people HAVE had it delete e-mails.)
<DanaG> And try saving your work when shift-super gets stuck.
<ethana2> ...not that the layout of a keyboard matters when you're getting hit over the head with it..
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124406
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy) (dup-of: 194214)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/190934
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 190934 in libgnomekbd "[hardy] keyboard modifiers randomly forgotten" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Both are related, but not marked as such.
<DanaG> aaaaaayay, i just managed to get my delete key stuck by pressing it and scrolling at the same time.
<DanaG> time to restart xorg, or i'll have my whole desktop emptied of files.
<DanaG> Oh, and how do you make gvfs forget passwords?
<DanaG> DAMNIT!
<DanaG> Now my ctrl key got stuck.
<teamcobra> hey everyone, just updated, and I love it ;)
<DanaG> yes $F-WORD
<Jordan_U> teamcobra, for now... :)
<icesword> cannot finish alternate cd upgrade,main.log said you want to keep some file,but they crashed dependencies,upgrade cannot continue
<teamcobra> well, the only thing that doesn't work is the conexant hsf crapware modem driver, ohwell
<Jordan_U> icesword, Can you ask that question again, as multiple sentences?
<icesword> hmm?
<teamcobra> I do however, want to remaster it...... any pointers?
<DanaG> There isn't even a developer comment that says "We're looking into it" for that bug.
<RAOF> DanaG: Your keyboard seems to get stuck much, much more than mine.  I need to really work to stick my keyboard.
<RAOF> DanaG: Or maybe you just use the mouse + keyboard simultaneously much more than me...
<icesword> this is: ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E cannot correct the error,because you want to keep some file,and it is they crashed dependencies
<icesword> Jordan_U,
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> I use compiz with zoomy stuff and such.
<DanaG> Also, I have the "wobble on beep" thing set, so that puts a bit of load on the system when pressing things like 'tab' in console.
<icesword> Jordan_U, this is: ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E cannot correct the error,because you want to keep some file,and it is they crashed dependencies
<DanaG> It doesn't happen too much under "normal" usage such as browsing, but when I feel like doing things with Compiz, or such, then it does happen.
<RAOF> What would really help is to be able to find what's actually wrong... there was kernel.org bug linked on one of the relavent bugs, it may well be that bug.
<DanaG> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9448
<ubotwo> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 9448 in Input Devices "Sometimes keys are not released" [High,New]
<Andre_Gondim> in the last update my sound card disappear
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Wow, I'm surprised that it's a kernel level problem
<DanaG> Another two comments on the bug 124406:   "BTW. Whose bright idea was it to make this a dupe of a bug filed much later?  If it was due to additional/better information, it should be filed in the bug people are all subscribed to...        Heck.  All of us are commenting here because we searched for a bug and found this one and commented here instead.  The duping seems to be rewarding naughty behaviour."
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 124406 in ubuntu "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy) (dup-of: 194214)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124406
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194214
<DanaG> It does only seem to happen with mouse+keyboard, for some reason -- at least, it rarely happens with just keyboard.
<secretlondon> arggh my very recent xbug has just been filed against the trident driver - this means it'll never get fixed :(
<secretlondon> danaG the master bug sin't the earliest, it's th best
<RAOF> DanaG: I can only reproduce with mouse+keyboard, which is one reason why I *didn't* attach to various bugs.
<RAOF> It's also why I'm not certain that kernel bug isn't actually our bug.
<DanaG> I also only get it with mouse+keyboard.
<RAOF> The kernel bug was originally a guy who would lose keyup events just typing on the keyboard.
<DanaG> Hmm.  Oh yeah, and the older bug on LP seemed to have more (quantity AND quality) comments
<hmm> hmm
<DanaG> WTF?  My system-monitor applet is gone!
<DanaG> Aargh!
<cwillu> transmission's throttling is, um, interesting :)
<ethana2> ...does it use encryption as needed?
<DanaG> Okay, now I definitely CAN cause it with just keyboard.
<DanaG> Just hold ctrl-w in firefox.
<DanaG> With a good number of tabs open, of course.
<cwillu> DanaG, afaik, a duped bug puts everyone on the original on the new bug
<yao_ziyuan> users of kubuntu 8.04 be aware: your default wallpaper may be in wrong aspect ratio (those curves should be circular). download a copy of "tend to zero" for your own screen resolution at vladstudio's website
 * [Hardy]TuTUXG is wondering how to make gtk2 menubox with round corners
<DanaG> tend to zero?
<yao_ziyuan> yes
<yao_ziyuan> that wallpaper is created by vladstudio, originally titled "Tend To Zero"
<DanaG> aah, google images.
<yao_ziyuan> the original copy is http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpaper/?288
<yao_ziyuan> compare the aspect ratio of curves in the original copy and that of your current
<yao_ziyuan> wallpaper
<DanaG> I'm on Ubuntu so I don't have that wallpaper, but it is a nice one.
<Darkmystere> Could Gusty -> Hardy Upgrade Make me not able to Use Kyeboard of click anything but able to watch stuff move
<Darkmystere> and move the mouse..
<hydrogen> you tell us
<hydrogen> I'm sure the answer is yes
<hydrogen> because you are asking the question
<pen> hi
<pen> I have something wrong with my sound.
<ethana2> yes
<ethana2> use the kernel before the last one
<ethana2> in grub
<pen> Once I upgrade from gusty
<ethana2> reboot and hit the down arrow twice
<ethana2> oh.
<pen> it can't detect the sound device anymore
<pen> so I have no sound right now
<ethana2> so you just went straight from gutsy
<ethana2> to the latest kernel
<ethana2> I'm sorry
<Pici> Anyone happen to know the bug # on the sound issue?
<ethana2> because the last kernel broke sound
<pen> how should I fix this?
<Pici> pen: wait.
<ethana2> and you don't have the one right before it
<ethana2> just wait
<ethana2> yes
<DanaG> Use the Gutsy kernel, for now.
<pen> but I upgrade this two days before
<pen> it worked
<ethana2> oh good
<pen> I install this for the second time
<ethana2> then use that kernel instead
<ethana2> oh
<DanaG> Oh, do you have the .24-11 kernel?
<ethana2> crud
<pen> then it's not working
<ethana2> nevermind then
<pen> yea
<Pici> pen: Yes, Hardy is still in alpha. Things will break
<DanaG> The 11 works fine.
<pen> that's strange
<pen> it detected device before now it doesn't
<ethana2> right
<pen> how should I fix this
<pen> reinstall alsa?
<ethana2> ...unless you can code
<ethana2> you can't
<ethana2> basically
<ethana2> but it will be fixed soon
<Pici> pen: Its a kernel issue, the latest update broke sound in some way.
<Darkmystere> is there a way to pause the upgrade...?
<ethana2> just use another kernel version
<Pici> ethana2: do you have a bug #?
<pen> well, the difference between these upgrades is that the later one has xp on the other partition
<ethana2> nope
<ethana2> I just ran into it
<pen> Pici: ok
<Pici> Me too... :)
<pen> Pici: maybe xp partition break it?
<Pici> pen: no.
<pen> Pici: you sure?
<Pici> pen: My sound isnt working either.
<pen> Pici: strange
<Darkmystere> it breaks alsa..
<Darkmystere> Pici, Hardy Breaks alsa..
<axisys> !qemu
<secretlondon> loading the -11 kernel from grub should give you your sound back
<ubotwo> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<pen> can I use the old kernel and have my sound back?
<secretlondon> pen: you should be able to - watch out for a message from grub when you boot
<axisys> is there new method to install qemu + kqemu ?
<pen> secretlondon: what do you mean?
<pen> omg
<pen> it's really the kernel
<pen> is there a way to switch back to -11?
<secretlondon> pen when you boot after the bios and before you get the splash screen there will be a message from grub which will say something like press escape for the menu
<pen> secretlondon: well I have the menu displayed
<secretlondon> press the key and choose the -11 kernel, otherwise it'll boot the -12 kernel
<pen> secretlondon: cool
<pen> ok
<pen> I will boot back to 11
<secretlondon> pen: and that should work
<pen> k
<pen> thx
<DanaG> vladstudio has some awesome pictures.
<DanaG> http://www.vladstudio.com/tr/wallpaper/?542
<pen> cya
<pen> brb
<Darkmystere> should installing all 1506 Upgrades take long
<Darkmystere> lol
<Darkmystere> are there any guides to making patches..im not sure how to make one if i find a fix..
<Pici> The sound issue is bug 200338  for those interested.
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<secretlondon> darkmystere: packaging guide
<secretlondon> darkmystere: they need to be debdiffs
<pen> hi
<pen> I'm back
<Darkmystere> debdiffs..
<pen> I don't have -11
<pen> I have only 12
<pen> I still have no sound in -12
<secretlondon> pen: you have nothing else in the menu?
<secretlondon> pen: nobody has sound in 12
<pen> the old kernel is from gusty
<secretlondon> so 12 is your first hardy kernel?
<pen> yea
<pen> I just installed it today
<secretlondon> then you'll have to wait the 24 hours (if that) until they fix it
<Pici> I personally am just going to wait until this is fixed, I can live without sound for a bit.,
<secretlondon> it's alpha software, it does this!
<pen> can't I go back to 11 from synaptics?
<secretlondon> you can try
<pen> I mean to install the 11 from synaptics
<secretlondon> pen: try it
<pen> what is the keyword?
<pen> linux?
<secretlondon> linux
<pen> ok
<pen> btw, the cdrom bug hasn't been fixed yet
<Pici> What cdrom bug?
<pen> if I leave my cdrom empty it will crash very oftem
<pen> if I leave my cdrom empty it will crash very often
<macogw> that sucks
<pen> yea
<macogw> that sucks
<macogw> :)
<Pici> pen: Is there a bug filed for that?
<pen> I have no idea why that happens
<pen> it has been filed for awhile
<pen> in gusty i think
<pen> feisty I dont' know
<pen> maybe
<pen> they just can't seem to fix it
<pen> hey, how to check the exact number of the kernel I'm having right now?
<Pici> pen: uname -a
<pen> k
<pen> thx
<DanaG> Oooh: http://www.vladstudio.com/tr/wallpaper/?450
<pen> 2.6.24.12.11 is in the synaptics
<pen> should I install that?
<lunks> Apparently Transmission is not mapping port I chose correctly on my UPNP router.
<thoreauputic> pen the update seems to come with a broken alsa as well, at the moment :)
<lunks> I can confirm UPNP is enabled on my router as another machine is configuring it and shows on the log.
<lunks> But looks like transmission is not. Can I somehow test UPNP on Ubuntu Hardy?
<thoreauputic> lunks: does transmission do UPNP? I always just forward ports as needed, so I don't know
<secretlondon> thoreauputic: its -12 that has the broken sound, pen is trying to get an earlier kernel
<lunks> thoreauputic, check tooltip of 'automatically map ports'
<pen> secretlondon: which one should I mark? and is there any other packages I need too? like the header...
<thoreauputic> secretlondon: right, I missed that, thanks
<lunks> NAT transversal uses either NAT-PMP or UPnP
<secretlondon> pen: if you select one (not the header) then the rest should be pulled in as dependencies (I hope)
<pen> what is the name? there are so many I'm confused
<secretlondon> pen: the bug is on linux-ubuntu-modules
<thoreauputic> *sigh* finally got the framebuffer to behave, so now there's a new kernel + broken sound... the joys of alpha software
<thoreauputic> ;)
<secretlondon> thoreauputic: I have 400x300 on my hardy box
<secretlondon> from yesterday
<thoreauputic> oops
<secretlondon> they are saying it's an x bug, but x hasn't been updated since the 28th
 * secretlondon thinks it is gnome as it dosn't do it on gdm
<thoreauputic> I'm not actually running X on Hardy -  I'm making a Live cd without X
<thoreauputic> a new one based on Hardy, hopefully
<secretlondon> the kernel cd has no X, but that's not a live CD afaik
<thoreauputic> secretlondon:  http://inx.maincontent.net  <-- the beta is based on feisty
<thoreauputic> secretlondon: That one works OK :)
<secretlondon> :)
<pen> after I mark and install the packages, will it update the grub automatically?
<thoreauputic> the hardy one is in development, obviously
<pen> I mean the linux-* packages
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> pen, ys
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> yes*
<thoreauputic> pen: normally a kernel install updates grub post install, yes
<pen> ok
<secretlondon> thoreauputic: I think the not shutting down properly thing is an acpi bug and hardware dependent
<pen> I'm installing linux-headers-2.6.24-11, linux-headers-2.6.24-11-386, linux-image-2.6.24-11-386, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-11-386, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-11-386
<secretlondon> ok
<pen> am I missing something?
<secretlondon> looks ok
<pen> ok
<thoreauputic> secretlondon: ah, right - well interestingly the hardy version shuts down cleanly so far
<thoreauputic> secretlondon: at least that works ;p
<secretlondon> :P
<thoreauputic> however, the new CD is nearly ten MB bigger with the same packages... bloat!
<thoreauputic> heh
<thoreauputic> secretlondon: give the INX beta a spin and mail me with bug reports, or just send cookies, or beer :)
 * secretlondon buts in a request for beer, pizza and cookies
<secretlondon> puts
<thoreauputic> The SBAP protocol  ? (Send Beer and Pizza)
<pen> hi
<pen> I'm back
<pen> I got my sound back
<pen> :D
<secretlondon> YAY!
<pen> and seems like 386 fix my cdrom problem too :D
<pen> I dont' know why ubuntu kernel always comes with generic...
<pen> it's so buggy
<RAOF> pen: Because the _other_ kernel is -386, which is crippled.
<pen> RAOF: ??
<pen> RAOF: 386 works with my laptop
<pen> I think
<RAOF> pen: Oh, it'll _work_.  But it'll be slower (no SMP, no optimisations, etc).
<pen> RAOF: what are they?
<DanaG> Woah, I haev 81,444 load cycles on my hard drive.
<DanaG> Nothing works to stop load cycling.
<Raspberry> how do you check that?
<RAOF> pen: Optimisations?  Compiler tricks to make everything faster :)
<Raspberry> no load cycles
<Raspberry> brb going to see if -12 causes problems
<DanaG> sudo smartctl --all /dev/sda | grep Cycle
<DanaG> pdflush and kblockd severely abuse the hard drive by idling, un-idling, idling, un-idling, idling, un-idling, idling, un-idling, idling, un-idling, idling, un-idling, idling, un-idling, idling, un-idling, idling, un-idling, idling, un-idling, idling, un-idling, ... you get the point.
<DanaG> I have "commit=300" set so it should let the drive idle for 5 minutes, but it doesn't!
<DanaG> It seems to ignore the option.
<Raspberry> so how do we get sound working again in kernel -12? :)
<secretlondon> raspberry: go back to -11
<secretlondon> or wait
<Raspberry> "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<Pici> bug 200338
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<Raspberry> sound quit working while I was in -11 which is why I rebooted into 12
<Raspberry> :)
<secretlondon> well the bug is in 12
<Raspberry> since I performed the last alsa-base update earlier today
<Raspberry> k
<Raspberry> I'll reboot into 11
<Raspberry> brb
<Raspberry> bummer the laptop brightness issue isn't fixed in -12 either
<Raspberry> that was caused when updating to -11 :P
<ethana2> finally running working dual seat
<ethana2> so userful works
<ethana2> in fact, now that it has decided to work
<ethana2> it seems to be working quite well
<ethana2> ha. ha. ha.
<tonyyarusso> hey, someone who actually uses that.
<tonyyarusso> (a LoCo person I've interacted with on IRC in the past used to work there)
<ethana2> yes
<ethana2> and now that i finally got working dual seat
<ethana2> i'm using one gpu for both
<ethana2> not what i wanted, but closer than ever
<ethana2> what else am i going to use?
<ethana2> the terminal?
<ethana2> i tried that.  torture.  Screens and Graphics?  it can take it down, but it can't do much else
<ethana2> it needs to be part of the OS
<ethana2> because it /can/ be
<ethana2> all userful does is set config files
<ethana2> ...correct?
<DanaG> blktrace is odd -- it seems to build up a scrollFORWARD buffer, and only show the contents when you hit ctrl-c.
<DanaG> Odd: my hard drive never seems to spin down, even when it's actually idle.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, if I spin it down manually (with hdparm -y), it actually spins down.
<steintr> Hi all -- just got forwarded here from #ubuntu...
<steintr> I ran the hardy upgrade today, and somehow seem to have messed up my X server config.
<Raspberry> sound is back in -11...
<Raspberry> my brightness on my laptop LCD is set to the lowest setting and it won't change
<Raspberry> any suggestions?
<steintr> displayconfig-gtk doesn't seem to write a Driver line to xorg.conf --- is there somewhere else I can check what it's using?
<macogw> -12 is still being held back for me
<macogw> steintr: lsmod
<Raspberry> macogw: don't go to 12 if you want sound
<macogw> lsmod | grep "vesa\|fglrx\|ati\|radeon\|intel"
<macogw> Raspberry: 12's not even available for me
<macogw> maybe its because i'm doing safe-upgrade
<macogw> but i can't full-upgrade
<macogw> OOo is *still* broken
<steintr> macogw: Ok, it's radeon.  Now if I wanted to change it?  Doesn't there still need to be a Driver line somewhere, or am I just misunderstanding new xorg?
<macogw> new xorg has no driver line
<macogw> do you need fgrlx?
<macogw> if so, install the restricted driver from the restricted driver manager and it should automatically reconfigure
<DanaG> WTF?  "[   26.036826] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds"
<steintr> For now, I just want something stable --- I've had three or four X crashes today, which is more than I had in the last year or so.
<DanaG> I thought I set the thing to 300 seconds in fstab!
<DanaG> And in rootflags!
<macogw> my roommate's laptop offers fglrx on gutsy, but that's wrong because hers is supposed to use the radeon driver
<DanaG> What the heck?  It's ignoring it!
<macogw> steintr: and you're using hardy...why?
<macogw> if you want something stable, don't run unstable
<steintr> macogw: It's not a production machine, and I don't generally mind breakage; it's just that random dumps back to gdm are a particularly annoying bug. :)
<Darkmystere> Err, now its installing upgrades..
<Darkmystere> its like configuring in wrong way..
<Darkmystere> i mean out of order..
<macogw> oh ive been dumped to a black screen twice today
<macogw> are you sure you should be using something other than radeon though?
<Darkmystere> im getting things like gthings connected to gnome panel arent configured because gnone-panel hasnt been configured yet..
<DanaG> Oh, and /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode is 0, for some odd reason, even though I'm on battery.
<Raspberry> macogw: probably the mirror you're using
<macogw> if that's what it picked, its probably right unless you're getting like 3 frames per second
<Raspberry> macogw: OO.org works fine -- uninstall all openoffice components and then reinstall... but skip the openoffice.org package
<Raspberry> macogw: just install openoffice.org-base and openoffice.org-base-core
<steintr> macogw: I separately think I may have screwed up it's original choice.  The first time it booted OK, but I fiddled with the screen resolution and think I may have broken it.
<macogw> Raspberry: regarding OOo?  nah openoffice.org-writer2latex has just been in the build queue for 3 days now since they only finally synced it from debian 3 days ago after being broken for 3 days before that
<Raspberry> steintr: what video card do you have?
<Raspberry> macogw: well it doesn't seem to be broken to me
<Darkmystere> And things connected to puython...
<Raspberry> macogw: that package is mising, yes... but everything is working
<Darkmystere> uh oh.... Could not install the upgrades...
<macogw> Raspberry: right well i cant finish an upgrade because that package is missing.
<macogw> Raspberry: i dont actually *use* OOo
<macogw> that's what LaTeX is for, duh
<steintr> Raspberry: ATI Technologies Inc. M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300] (in a Thinkpad T60).
<Darkmystere> macogw, What you doing..
<Raspberry> steintr: I have X restarts with my Thinkpad X61T but it has an intel x3100 card in it
<DanaG> oh, and laptop_mode doesn't actually set /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode!  What the heck?
<Darkmystere> Should i upgrade in non graphics mode..
<macogw> DanaG: trying to kill your hard drive?
<RAOF> DanaG: You've enabled laptop-mode?  It's disabled by default.
<macogw> Darkmystere: what do you mean?
<DanaG> I'm trying to get it to leave the drive down, actually.
<Darkmystere> macogw, Well what question are you talking about..
<DanaG> Neither 254 nor 255 stops the unload cycles.
<DanaG> So, I figure I might as well let it stay idle for real.
<macogw> Darkmystere: oh i said OOo was broken because a missing package is breaking my ability to install updates and Raspberry said it's not broken if OOo still works. i said i dont are if OOo works or not because i don't use OOo, since i have LaTeX, but it's breaking the updates
<DanaG> Odd.  It didn't apply battery settings on boot!
<DanaG> And I can't seem to change the kjournald interval in dmesg, for some reason -- neither fstab nor rootflags will do it.
<Darkmystere> macogw, Oh...lol nice you upgrading to hardy too?
<macogw> Darkmystere: ive been running hardy for a week
<macogw> Darkmystere: er no...almost 2 weeks
<Darkmystere> macogw, im having problems with the installations....lol...
<Darkmystere> macogw, lol because its installing out of order..
<macogw> Darkmystere: i did a clean install from CD to kill Windoze
<Darkmystere> macogw, im thinking of replacing the one im upgrading with a clean install lol... i dont get how everything related to python and gnome-panel...are not being installed because the base of those two havent been configured yet.
<steintr> Yet another X crash.  I actually think it might be close to repeatable --- when I accidentally press Shift - Backspace.  (No, not Ctrl-Alt-Backspace)  Weird.
<DanaG> Odd: even if I set my spindown time to 5 seconds, the drive never ever spins down -- even if blktrace shows no activity for 30 seconds!
<DanaG> That's broken.
 * DanaG is at 81510 load cycles.  I wonder... is the click on head load, or on head unload?
<macogw> isnt spinning down often a bad thing?
<DanaG> The point is, spindown is broken entirely.
<macogw> i thought continuing to move or not moving at all were good, but spinning up and down were both bad and the problem with ubuntu's laptop-mode was that it spins down too often
<DanaG> Nope, spindown isn't the issue; it's head loading and unloading.
<Darkmystere> whats spindown..
<DanaG> and loading and unloading and loading and unloading and loading and unloading and loading and unloading and loading and unloading and loading and unloading
<macogw> i thought they were the same thing
<DanaG> Nope.  One just moves the heads to the side of the disk but leaves it spinning.
<DanaG> Another odd thing: I'll do smartctl and see one number, then hear a click a while later, then do smartctl again, and get the same number, and then it'll go up by one if I then do smartctl a third time.
<Darkmystere> UH oh..
<Darkmystere> someone the upgrade thing just burned down..
<macogw> Darkmystere: restart it
<macogw> ?
<DanaG> it's like Schrödinger's cat.
<DanaG> Observing it changes it.
<Darkmystere> i thought it was dang cant even thing of a word..
<Darkmystere> macogw, when my wndows close i set em to burn..
 * DanaG ponders doing 'killall pdflush kjournald'
<macogw> Darkmystere: i know. so do mine.
<DanaG> DIE, damn you hard drive killing kjournald and pdflush!
<Darkmystere> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Darkmystere>   File "/usr/bin/update-manager", line 28, in <module>
<Darkmystere>     import gtk
<Darkmystere> ImportError: No module named gtk
<DanaG> I've actually set the commit time to 5 minutes in fstab, but it doesn't take effect!  What's up with that?
 * RAOF suggests that the kernel is unlikely to allow you to kill the disc IO subsystem.
<macogw> anyone ever heard of "init 5" responding "command not found"? a friend is trying to install gentoo and i'm going O_o because i thought the trouble was an empty /etc/rc5.d until she did that...because that just violates linux in general...
<Darkmystere> err is there a terminal version of update-manager..
<macogw> Darkmystere: dist-upgrade :P
<RAOF> macogw: Maybe she hasn't installed init yet?
<Darkmystere> macogw,huh...that says command not found..
<macogw> RAOF: she's gonna emerge it now...thing is...im surprised it *turned on* without init
<macogw> RAOF: i didnt think it could run at all without it
<macogw> Darkmystere: thats not the whole thing...
<macogw> Darkmystere: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<macogw> Darkmystere: just like debian
<RAOF> You don't _have_ to boot using init.  One of the easy ways to gain root on a box without a grub password is to tell the kernel to use "bash" as the init.
<DanaG> Why the heck is my hard drive never spinning down?
<Darkmystere> all them erros..
<macogw> RAOF: at that point, why not just tell it "single"?
<RAOF> Because you'll need to enter the root password on !Ubuntu?
<macogw> no you dont
<macogw> i did it yesterday to get a faster boot than waiting for gdm on an old bo
<macogw> *box
<macogw> recovery mode doesnt require a password
<macogw> and all recovery mode says is "single" for the boot parameters
<RAOF> What distro?  My understanding was that we _patched out_ the password check for single-user-mode.
<macogw> oh that's a not !
<macogw> i thought it was an ubotu thing
<RAOF> No, no.  Unary boolean operator, there :)
<Raspberry> I really don't think they should release Hardy until they fix all the laptop display brightness / sleep / backlight on / off issues
<Raspberry> brightness was working and suspend resume backlight functionality was intermittently working prior to kernel -11 and now neither work
<Raspberry> if my laptop sits longer than 20 minutes I can't get the backlight back on w/o a ALT+SysRq+K
<RAOF> Raspberry: Bug filed?  The kernel team really tries to keep such regressions down.
<Raspberry> yes -- everybody else says their issues are fixed when mine started :)
<DanaG> Another annoying thing: blktrace is buggy.
<DanaG> It'll be working and scrolling, and then randomly stall.
<macogw> i think i need to go memorize the alt+sysrq+<letter> combos
<DanaG> Then you'll hit ctrl-c and get a "scroll-FORWARD" buffer scrolling by.
<macogw> you all seem to know all of them
<DanaG> bug 121833
<Raspberry> anybody else here use Xournal?  it hasn't worked since I moved to Hardy in Alpha 2
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux "LCD backlight turns off when between discrete levels, both from hotkeys and from dim-on-idle." [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<Raspberry> works in gutsy
<RAOF> DanaG: Heh, it's finally fixed for you?
<DanaG> Yep.
<DanaG> Though now I can't turn my backlight entirely off anymore.
<Raspberry> mine just sits at the darkest setting now
<DanaG> Though that "feature" is, admittedly, mostly pointless.
<Raspberry> the OSD slider moves up and down when I use the Fuction keys, but it doesn't affect the brightness
<Raspberry> My problem isn't that the backlight turns off
<Raspberry> so 121833 doesn't apply to me
<Raspberry> my backlight is on
<Raspberry> just at the lowest level
<Raspberry> although the last comment on that bug is mine
<macogw> mine doesnt go off either
<macogw> i just tried it
<Adys> could someone with more than one user configured test a quick bug for me?
<DanaG> Bad Magic Trace 0
<Adys> go to the user switching applet, choose the other user, then when it asks for a password just click quit at the bottom
<Adys> it displayed a blank screen, had to force restart x
<Frijolie> can you install the weather applet in the date & time from hardy in gutsy?
<macogw> Adys: there's no quit button
<macogw> it just goes to gdm
<Adys> eh?
<Frijolie> sorry, did my question make sense? after reading it i'm thinking i didn't get my point across
<macogw> Adys: if i choose the other user, it takes me to gdm
<Adys> ummm
<macogw> that's the only place it asks for the password
<Adys> yeah, isnt there a switcher at the bottom left?
<DanaG> Raspberry: try looking at the /proc/acpi/video stuff.
<macogw> what?
<Adys> Im using the default theme, so i dont know
<Raspberry> DanaG: they're not using that anymore ... they're using /sys/ now
<macogw> i just clicked on the "Guest" account and it went black then took me to gdm.  that just had username/password box
<macogw> was it not supposed to take me to gdm?
<DanaG> Well, it'll still give an idea of where some brokenness may be.
<Adys> mac, one sec
<DanaG> If /proc doesn't work either, then the "only use video objects that exist" patch might be the culprit.
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<leo_rockw> i was considering updating. i'm in a test environment so i wouldn't mind if everything breaks. i am just looking for an opinion by someone who's already using hardy, how stable is it at this point?
<Adys> macogw: At the gdm, you should have somewhere an option to quit
<Frijolie> can i get the World Clock Applet from Hardy into Gutsy?
<Adys> on the default ubuntu theme it's at the bottom left, but I dont know about the other ones
<DanaG> Wow, using laptop_mode on AC actually DOES help the drive stay idle for longer.
<macogw> Adys: oh. ok i didnt look there for that...you sure it doesnt mean shut down?
<DanaG> Much, much longer, in fact.
<Adys> i think its supposed to be shut down
<Adys> but its certainly not supposed to mean blank screen for ten mins :)
<Mark_Milliman> Has anyone done the latest updates of the kernel to -12?
<DanaG> So much longer that I thought blktrace had died, actually.
<Adys> Mark_Milliman:  for sound problems, downgrade to 11
<Raspberry> !bug 199999
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 199999 in xournal "Cursor moves but does not show drawn line in real-time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199999
<DanaG> !bug -3
<Mark_Milliman> So you knew my next question
<Mark_Milliman> must be a bug with AC-97?
<DanaG> I wish it would yell at you amusingly, or something, if you gave it a negative number,
<DanaG> All ALSA is entirely broken in -12.
<Adys> !bug 3.14
<Adys> :(
<Mark_Milliman> Good thing grub allows multiple kernels
<DanaG> !bug π
<macogw> Adys: aww i dont wanna reproduce that...
<Mark_Milliman> Maybe a new update will be there in the morning
<Adys> macogw: if you happen to do just restart x
<macogw> Adys: it just brought me back to my usual login
<macogw> with my screen locked, though
<Adys> hmm
<macogw> so electric sheep was going and i had to type in my password
 * Mark_Milliman was fat and happy with the -11 kernel
<DanaG> Viva la Laptop Mode!
<DanaG> It actually helps when on AC.
<Raspberry> how can I flag bugs in launchpad as duplicates?
<leo_rockw> DanaG: i see you didn't get affected by the "it's killing my HD!" FUD
<Adys> need permissions i think
<Raspberry> If I assign a bug to me, can I mark it as a duplicate?
<RAOF> DanaG: Well, _my_ alsa is pottering along nicely on -12, thank you very much.
<Raspberry> because nobody is maintaining this bug -- so it seems like it's just taking up space
<Raspberry> duh...
<DanaG> BLKTRACESETUP: No such file or directory
<Raspberry> it's plain as day right on the LEFT side
<DanaG> dang, apparently sigquit permanently breaks blktrace.
<RAOF> Raspberry: You'd be after the "mark as duplicate" link down teh left hand side.
<Raspberry> yeah I just saw that
<Raspberry> thanks :)
<Raspberry> the timezone data is all messed up
<Raspberry> it has the northeast part of my state assigned to a different time zone because the canadian side of the border is in a different time zone
<Raspberry> it's like they're picking timezones based on closest long / lat timezone section ... even if it doesn't match the proper time zone
<Raspberry> I found it to be a problem with dozens of cities... and then I quit checking :)
<Raspberry> !bug 199976
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 199976 in tzdata "Assumed Timezone is wrong for Hibbing Minnesota" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199976
<secretlondon> raspberry: there are a load of bugs on it
<Frijolie> guess you can't...
<ethana2> lol
<ethana2> I don't know why.. I find that funny
<ethana2> it's like 'so... can you find someone else in your hick town to confirm this bug or what?'
<Raspberry> ?
<ethana2> but i really have no idea how big hibbing is..  it could actually be quite large
<ethana2> location specific bugs must be horrible.  that is all ^_^
<Raspberry> well I just used that as an actual example so they can reproduce it
<ethana2> oh
<Raspberry> pick any city in the NE portion of Minnesota
<ethana2> who's driving?
<Raspberry> they all get assigned to Canada
<ethana2> ahhh, ok
<Raspberry> which is in a different time zone
<ethana2> ...interesting
<Raspberry> yeah so it's like the thing is just guessing
<Raspberry> which could be messy if you're adding a city from across the globe and the time zone is off -- and you don't know that because you're not familiar with the tz info for that region
<Raspberry> I'd rather have no information than blantently inaccurate info
<Raspberry> maybe if they said it's just approximating
<Raspberry> or something
<Raspberry> or leave the timezone blank, but instead the World Clock applet just fills in the incorrect data automatically
<Raspberry> ...  man, it's awesome -- I've been working with Adobe developers and patching WINE to make their apps work better :)  They're actually fixing stubs ... we've finally have code behind GetVolumePathNameW and GetMenuBarInfo in WINE!
<Raspberry> hopefully it'll make it into 0.9.58
<ethana2> WHAT
<ethana2> Adobe is being friendly to the penguins?!
 * leo_rockw cheers for Gimp
<ethana2> I use the GIMP too
<ethana2> but this will make those mac/adobe users stop mocking us for our /one/ weak point
<ethana2> ha.  ha.  ha.
 * leo_rockw changes his mind and cheers for Krita
<ethana2> lol, nice
<Raspberry> I know :)  I'm an appDB maintainer for Lightroom and I went into the Adobe Forums and was posting some comments requesting testers and troubleshooters and one of the Lightroom Developers contacted me :)
<ethana2> Paint.NET in WINE FTW
<ethana2> Raspberry: /very/ nice
<ethana2> and I thank you
<Raspberry> So this Adobe dev is a huge linux user -- that's all he uses at home ... so he's trying to see if they can get an actual build of Lightroom for Linux
<Adys> MSPaint in wine !
<Adys> All you need really
<ethana2> i contacted BYU online and complained about optical disk drive paths not including /dev/cdrom
<ethana2> we have our own paint
<ethana2> and the GIMP rocks for GUI mockups.  alpha is a must
<Adys> it was sarcasm from a hundred miles away
<ethana2> ...anyway, we all do what we can; we exist
<Raspberry> Lightroom is the best app I've used for sorting / editing / organizing thousands of photos
 * secretlondon likes cinepaint an dkrita
<ethana2> sweeeeet..  an adobe dev that uses linux exclusively at home
<secretlondon> I have a deb in my ppa of gtk2 cinepaint for hardy
<ethana2> that's amazing
<Raspberry> yeah
<Raspberry> I wish they'd hurry up and package iFolder
<Raspberry> it's such a mess to build
<ethana2> If Adobe makes all their apps native linux
<ethana2> which is a huge 'if'
<ethana2> ..but they could do like google with picasa..
<ethana2> that would really make some people take two
<Raspberry> with what Vista did to the Microsoft upgrade process... there are lots of people and companies looking for alternatives
<Raspberry> they're talking 2011 release of Windows 7
<ethana2> their market share will be dropping by then
<secretlondon> ethana2: picasa isn't a native app - it's with wine
<ethana2> i'm actually running into other ubuntu users now
<ethana2> i know..
<ethana2> but you don't have to worry about wine
<ethana2> ...so it's /as if/ native
<secretlondon> it's still ugly imo
<leo_rockw> i wouldn't use photoshop even if it worked properly. i don't have the money to pay the license and i don't like closed source apps
<ethana2> ubuntu?
<ethana2> leo: same here
<secretlondon> real native apps are better, you can tell picasa uses wine
<ethana2> oh?
<ethana2> feels bloated and buggy does it?
<Raspberry> I use GIMP, but there's nothing for linux that compares with Lightroom
<Raspberry> Lightzone is crap on linux .. unsupported, closed source, beta ... and it crashes all the time
<secretlondon> ethana2: the fonts are wrong, it just doesn't look and feel right
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> pathetic integration
<ethana2> i can see how that would be ;)
<Adys> leo_rockw: the problem is once you've worked with photoshop it's extremely hard to switch to the gimp or anything alike
<leo_rockw> i use gimp and krita, but i don't have to feed my children working with those apps
<leo_rockw> Adys: i used to use photoshop with winbugs
<secretlondon> the gimp isn't that good if you've used anything else
<ethana2> i have not
<leo_rockw> but like i said, i don't work professionally with photoshop (or gimp or krita)
<ethana2> so i think it's awesomely powerful
<Adys> its not about being good
<Adys> its about being way too different
<ethana2> yes
<ethana2> they need to abstract the GUI
<leo_rockw> i think the gimp is an absolutely awesome app, and i could adapt to it
<ethana2> and make one for native gimp people and photoshop people
<leo_rockw> ethana2: gimpshop
<Adys> theres this gimpshop project
<ethana2> instead of making the gimpshop people fork everything
<Adys> but its dead, ish
<secretlondon> it feels like it was designed for engineers, the brushes and filters are gimmicky. cinepaint actually ships with useful brushes
<fr500> !topic
<ubotwo> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ethana2> fr500: got it, sorry
 * leo_rockw secretly hates gimp for starting gtk
<fr500> ethana2: it was for me i wanted to read the topic
<ethana2> oh.
<leo_rockw> lol
<ethana2> I thought it was like !o4o
<ethana2> leo: we need competition of our own
<vega--> fr500: use /topic then? maybe everyone doesn't want to read it..
<ethana2> it is because of metacity vs. compiz vs. kwin vs. xfwm vs. fluxbox that we see so much innovation
<vega--> there's enough lines scrolling here anyway
<fr500> vega yes it was a mistake
<ethana2> vega--: that'd be my fault.. i'll try to not be as bothersome
<leo_rockw> ethana2: yeah, i agree... it's just that i don't like how gtk looks
<ethana2> ...themes?
<leo_rockw> ethana2: still, it has that air to it... i can't explain it, it's just a matter of taste.
<leo_rockw> ethana2: when i first installed my first linux i installed kde2 and gnome(1?), and i kept kde ever since
<ethana2> i switch back and forth constantly
<ethana2> now i have an idea that only plasma can actually do
<ethana2> ...and that idea won't leave me alone until it sees the light of day
<leo_rockw> ethana2: lol... plasma looks good indeed
<ethana2> i want to dissect every window into plasmoids
<ethana2> and reconfigure all of them
<ethana2> merge menu and title and toolbars
<ethana2> get rid of status bars, put all application tabs in one global desktop tab bar
<leo_rockw> ethana2: do a mockup with gimp, and post it in brainstorm :-)
<ethana2> actually
<ethana2> i did both
<ethana2> but they don't combine
<ethana2> leo_rockw: would you like a mockup in progress?
<ethana2> i would prefer to email it
<leo_rockw> ethana2: def
<prasanna> hmmmm i'm got a weird issue after a recent kernel update
<prasanna> no audio
<RAOF> Join the non-alsa-source using club :)
<prasanna> lol was that for me?
<secretlondon> prasanna sound is broken in the new kernel
<prasanna> oh ok :)
<RAOF> ...unless you build alsa-source using module-assistant :)
<savvas> 2.6.24.12.11 ?
<prasanna> hopefully it gets resolved, tired as hell snowed like 30 cm past day and a half
<RAOF> If you really want sound, it's pretty easy.  "sudo aptitude install module-assistant" followed by "sudo module-assistant auto-install alsa-source" should do it.
<savvas> in the .11.11 kernel or .12.11?
<RAOF> In the * kernel.
<user5> again alsamixer is broken?
<user5> alsa dont work
<RAOF> savvas: If you're asking where it's *broken*, it seems to be the -12 kernel.  But I can't be sure, 'cause it's WorkedForMe(tm), and I had a module-assistant built alsa-source driver package.
<savvas> ok
<user5> alsa default crashing
<user5> all progeam audio and video out e dont using
<secretlondon> user5: alsa is broken in current hardy
<user5> yes in k -12
<Ayabara> When I log into my X session I get an error message about Gnome Settings Manager not being able to start
<niklas> I ave screwed up with my install of ubuntu 8.04 alpha 6. I now have problem accessing my old Ubuntu installation that is inside a LVM based partition that also is encrypted. Anyway, encryption is solved. "luksOpen" and so on. Anyway...
<niklas> How do I mount a LVM volume?
<Raspberry> very carefully
<savvas> do you know any network stack control apps/daemons?
<savvas> something that limits kb/s that an app uses to a specific amount?
<Ayabara> anyone? how can I debug/fix a gnome settings manager that will not start?
<savvas> try run it from the terminal
<Ayabara> first bad line: The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error.
<niklas> If anyone likes to know, the solution to be able to mount LVM volume is the command "vgchange -ay". Probably is included in the "lvm2" package.
<Raspberry> Why can't openoffice open KWord documents
<Raspberry> that doesn't make a lick of sense
<Raspberry> I have to install Kword to open a document
<Raspberry> and KWord won't open :P
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> any1 tried lotus symphony beta4 on hardy?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> no one?
<pwuertz> wow.. the latest update knocked out the sound drivers ^^
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> pwuertz, go back to -11 kernel
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Bug #200338
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Bug 200338
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<leo_rockw> gnite everyone
 * oxigen installing new smp kernel ...24-12 rt, let's see if ubuntu magic work... reboot
<oxigen> ok, im' alive! :)
<RAOF> But without sound? :)
<secretlondon> presumably
<secretlondon> (although that is the question of the moment)
<oxigen> with sound! and opengl!
<zniavre> on last .rt kernel ?
<secretlondon> omg!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> everybody is busy install the rt kernel?
<zniavre> :o)
<secretlondon> it wouldn't fix my gnome-session (I think) bug
 * [Hardy]TuTUXG will wait for few more feedbacks ;P
 * secretlondon is on her gutsy desktop
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> oxigen, have u tried other kernels?
<oxigen> i installed alpha 5 and now i'm on..
 * oxigen doesn't fixing if it's not broken :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> oxigen, so sounds didnt work with other -12 kernel?
<oxigen> well i needed to install a few things first..
 * oxigen is not total noob anyway
 * [Hardy]TuTUXG is ..
<oxigen> well, first check alsa site for your sound card info..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lotus symphony b4 is wired
<oxigen> and install drivers
<secretlondon> yeah but it should work out of the box
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> oxigen, im on -11 kernel and sound works
<secretlondon> -12 is the broken one
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> oxigen, just that ... yes
<secretlondon> the kernel team will fix it soon, 24 hours max I'm sure
<oxigen> secretlondon: i have m-audio card for that reason.. :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> so i wondering if on the rt kernel sound works
<oxigen> of course it works!
<oxigen> even better if you have jack & co!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Bug 200338
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ok i will try the rt kernel then
<oxigen> [Hardy]TuTUXG: yea, this bug is probably on some new exotic laptop with onboard exotic sound chip...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> oxigen, hm...
<taggie> oxigen, i've got it on a 2 year old thinkpad
<secretlondon> it affects everyone
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lotus is soooo slow
<oxigen> taggie: dont use rt kernel if you dont have alsa tested sound card..
<mwazny> can any1 help? I'm running Hardy Heron and ran the update manager and it totally hosed my system. I managed to get most of it back to normal but now it doesn't see my wireless adapter and it doesn't even show up in the Hardware Drivers program. I have a Broadcomm wireless driver.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> oxigen, can u give me some specific advantages of rt kernel?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> oxigen, i know i can read the wiki but just not really that clear about it
<oxigen> [Hardy]TuTUXG: yes, if you use jack & ardour for audio recording... this will give you nice low latency results..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> oxigen, anything else?
<oxigen> no
<oxigen> well,..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> hm..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> k, i will try it and see
<oxigen> dunno for other advantages..
<mwazny> can any1 help with my Broadcomm wireless adapter that disappeared after the latest updates today?
<macogw> is anyone else unable to press the backspace key inside a terminal?
<macogw> if i hit backspace, it opens a new tab instead of backspacing
<macogw> it's driving me insane
<secretlondon> there will be another update soon as today's/yesterday's kernel update broke everyone's sound
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mwazny, try to boot with the previous kernel (-11)?
<cordlesspayphone> is there any disadvantage to purging rdesktop?
<mwazny> ya, when I do that it boots to a black screen
<mwazny> lol
<cordlesspayphone> if it's never used? any cons to upgrades or gnome performance?
<mwazny> hmm o well, I'll try rebooting again, it's worked for stranger things before!
<macogw> nvm i found out whats wrong
<macogw> pressing a key while the menu is open apparently resets whatever's highlighted's keyboard shortcut to whatever you pressed
<macogw> that's pretty annoying
<oxigen> ah, & i can use blender & compiz together! that's  very cool too!
<oxigen> jack DSP load is ~0.2% with jack as the only running audio device, with my previous audio cards that was sometimes 50% and even more :/
<oxigen> well, and software too! :)
<oxigen> dang, this is now already pro level! excellent guys, thank you!! :)
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu 8.04 alpha users: choose "Position: Scale & Crop" for your default wallpaper to get its aspect ratio right
<h3sp4wn> Is kde4 mostly ok now ? (the fonts problem fixed at least)
<oxigen> hmm, sensors show a bit high temp.. it's time for the manual dust sucking.. :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> seems like sound does work with the rt kernel
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Linux FUNKY 2.6.24-12-rt #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Sat Mar 8 05:47:11 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<asdrubal> [Hardy]TuTUXG, how so?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> asdrubal, donno
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> asdrubal, it just works
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> is there a roadmap of how many kernel updates we gonna get from now to the final release?
<user5> hi, dug alsamixer... some news about ?
<mooboo1> help, my audio is broken
<asdrubal> [Hardy]TuTUXG, do you have cx88 tv card?
<mooboo1> i updated to kernel 2.6.24-12 and now it dont work :(
<asdrubal> cx88_alsa kernel module doesn't load for me in 2.6.24
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> asdrubal, no, im on a laptop ;P
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the new kernel breaks audio
<asdrubal> yeah I know
<asdrubal> they need to fix that
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> it's a known bug and wait for a fix
<asdrubal> maybe even revert back to the old alsa
<user5> when it resolve?????
<asdrubal> why did they update the core alsa anyway?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> user5, i really dont know
<asdrubal> was something wrong with it
<user5> lol
<user5> I think you
<asdrubal> Mainstream kernel doesn't even use it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> user5, im just a tester like u
<user5> yes
<user5> seing
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> u can try the rt kernel
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> it works for me
<user5> yes in k -11 going well
 * [Hardy]TuTUXG is wondering if he should encourage ppl to try the rt kernel
<mooboo1> i cant listen my mp3 music :(
<asdrubal> [Hardy]TuTUXG, I used to get alot of problems with my TV card and RT kernel
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> oxigen, hi rt kernel does work great
<mooboo1> rt kernel? what is good for?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> asdrubal, i c
<user5> I hope soon it must resolve
<oxigen> [Hardy]TuTUXG: :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mooboo1, it's the real time kernel
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mooboo1, that's all i know ;P
<user5> bye bye peoples
<user5> we will see soon
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> just wait for a fix, it shouldnt take long
<h3sp4wn> mooboo1: low latency multitracking
<mooboo1> [Hardy]TuTUXG, i dont know where to get it, how to install or, or what its good for?
<oxigen> mooboo1: mainly for audio, but probably is useful also for projects like is uni-verse, gled, etc..
<mooboo1> oh
<mooboo1> my audio playback skips when i scroll, its annoying
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mooboo1, it's in the universe repo if im not wrong
<mooboo1> oh
<KrimZon> when my wireless broke it was fixed again the same day
<h3sp4wn> mooboo1: use amarok that won't happen
<h3sp4wn> or use schedtool to increase the priority of your audio player
<mooboo1> but amarok is KDE, and it seems dumb gui, they made the text vertical so you must tilt your head 90' to read it
<h3sp4wn> Well all that matters to me is that it doesn't skip and sounds good
<asdrubal> amarok is bloated as hell
<mooboo1> i dont think people should have to use software like schedtool to change cpu priorieties just to listen to music without skips on a 2ghz dualcore machine with 4gb ram
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ...
<h3sp4wn> mooboo1: well if you use well written software then you are ok
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mooboo1, does amarok do that?
<h3sp4wn> asdrubal: probably but it has the audio in a different thread to the interface something no one else to my knowledge had the sense to do
<h3sp4wn> (and the scheduler maintainer recommends it - and as you are now using his CFS then etc)
<asdrubal> why would ingo molnar reccomend amarok
<h3sp4wn> read the line above
<mooboo1> i read that FreeBSD scheduler is better than CFS
<mooboo1> and someone said that CFS is poor performance
<asdrubal> probably isn't
<h3sp4wn> The Solaris scheduler is the best
<asdrubal> it's all subjective
<h3sp4wn> (objectively)
<asdrubal> uhm.. probably if you have 8 or more cpus
<h3sp4wn> It scales to say 100 properly noone else seems to have this right yet
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> is there a roadmap of how many kernel updates we gonna get from now to the final release?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sorry for repeating myself
<asdrubal> well that's pretty ridiculous... I'l start caring when I purchase an 8cpu core.. which probably won't happen for at least 10 years
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> asdrubal, i do say 2 years
<asdrubal> Naw... Why get 8 cpu... you will barely touch 4
<h3sp4wn> (Amarok is an X apps that has a high-quality latency design - most other
<h3sp4wn> X based players are affected by X communication latencies.)
<h3sp4wn> quote from - http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0707.2/3909.html
<h3sp4wn> (But he has said it on a number of ocassions)
<asdrubal> 4cpu is, I think, the best tradeoff....
<mooboo1> well intel is planning an 8 core cpu, in some years probably games and apps will take better use of many core
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> asdrubal, no offense, but don't be so sure
<asdrubal> 8cpu is extremely difficult for a single app to make use of
<asdrubal> unless it's an encoding app or something
<asdrubal> like x264
<mooboo1> well i guess the libraries should be better, so the app developer dont have to worry about that stuff
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> how many apps take advantages from duel core anyway
<asdrubal> mooboo1, doesn't matter... App developers still need to be worried about it... if the algorithm can't be paralellized then no library is going to help
<mooboo1> well if none, they can still run on separate cores maybe
<asdrubal> Dual core is about multitasking
<asdrubal> so one process won't starve another as easily
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> 8core virtualization would be awesome~
<asdrubal> you can encode tv on one cpu and do whatever else on the other
<mooboo1> ya in theory, but for me, i have dualcore and my audio skips in linux ! :(
<mooboo1> how can it skip when i have dualcore?
<asdrubal> mooboo1, you probably have a total crap sound card
<h3sp4wn> won't save you from a crappy app
<h3sp4wn> mooboo1: You could try OSS
<asdrubal> 95% of people use a horrible motherboard sound chip and wonder why their sound is shitty...
<asdrubal> get a real sound card.
<asdrubal> my sblive! from 1997 is still better than 99% of motherboard sound
<h3sp4wn> OSS makes those sound chips sound good that is the thing
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> asdrubal, i use onboard sound card and my music doesnt skip
<asdrubal> h3sp4wn, what?
<asdrubal> Alsa is better than OSS
<asdrubal> [Hardy]TuTUXG, good
<h3sp4wn> asdrubal: In what universe
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and i dont use amarok
<h3sp4wn> www.opensound.com
<Ng> asdrubal: I do wish I could cram an emu10k1 into my laptop sometimes ;)
<asdrubal> How does "Oss" make your "audio chip sound good"
<anon000001> Why hasn't gutsy's openssl been updated? did no one read the security notice last year? http://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20071012.txt
<asdrubal> omg
<asdrubal> h3sp4wn, stop trolling
<h3sp4wn> asdrubal: Its more a question of alsa providing junk most of the time and 4front continually providing reliable high quality drivers
<asdrubal> h3sp4wn, troll
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<h3sp4wn> with a sane api (so people don't have to add tons of abstraction)
<StiveG> hi all.. is there any Hardy french channel or I should change my settings to have english error messages and discuss about bugs here?
<h3sp4wn> asdrubal: case in question - ice1712 / ice1724
<Ng> anon000001: if it has CVE you can guarantee that the security team have read it and dealt with it appropriately. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/usn/usn-534-1 (NB that's offtopic for this channel, yuo should be discussing hardy here)
<mooboo1> asdrubal, my onboard audio works fine in windows without skips
<h3sp4wn> alsa breaks it every other release
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> StiveG, this is the only channel for hardy i believe
<anon000001> Openssl: "We believe this flaw will permit remote code execution." "Versions Affected" "All releases of 0.9.8 prior to 0.9.8f." Gutsy is affected
<StiveG> ok.. I will change my language setting then :)
<h3sp4wn>  /ignore asdrubal
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ...
<icesword> hello
<icesword> i cannot change my resolution
<oxigen> Lennart Poettering still use xmms afaik
<anon000001> Ng, sorry, which channel to discuss this? tor users are banned from most ubuntu support chans
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> anon000001, go to #ubuntu or #ubuntu-dev
<h3sp4wn> sorry didn't mean that to be public
<anon000001> [Hardy]TuTUXG, I can't, tor is blocked
<Ng> anon000001: then don't use tor ;)
<anon000001> Ng, not an option
<icesword> i can only use 800X600
<icesword> any ideas
<h3sp4wn> Some people *have* to use tor
<Ng> anon000001: then use a mailing list
<anon000001> Ng, done, thank you
<Ng> anon000001: or google, I found that USN in 5 seconds with the CVE number
<icesword> when i tune it to 1024X768,refresh turn to 0
<anon000001> Ng, link please?
<icesword> hi
<Ng> anon000001: www.google.com
<icesword> i cannot change my resolution
<anon000001> ..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, more info (vcard, driver...)
<icesword> when i change my resolution,it said unknow
<icesword> no G card
<icesword> no graphic card
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> u mean onboard gcard?
<icesword> i use intel chip
<Ng> oh well, I was going to tell anon000001 how obviously simple it was to find what he was looking for, but I guess he has to go and be anonymous somewhere else
<icesword> [Hardy]TuTUXG, monitor resolution settings,beside it,it said unknow
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, sorry, cant help
 * [Hardy]TuTUXG is noooob
<icesword> ahah
<icesword> ohh
<mooboo1> when will be an update to fix audio?
<Ng> mooboo1: later
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mooboo1, it better be
<mooboo1> Ng, when? i need listen mp3 music ;:(
<icesword> audio is no problem,i can hear sound
<Ng> mooboo1: 1) boot into the -11 kernel, 2) don't use hardy on important machines
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> good
<Ng> the kernel team is mostly in the US, and those timezones are mostly all asleep atm
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> wake them up
<mooboo1> they should get some kernel team in europe and africa too
<mooboo1> and asia
<Ng> you guys have this all wrong. there is no rush.
<mooboo1> and some other continent if there is any
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> wake them up
<mooboo1> well my audio dont work, and i want it work
<Ng> mooboo1: so reboot into the older kernel, or use gutsy
<mooboo1> oh
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mooboo1, try rt kernel?
<mooboo1> aff
<h3sp4wn> mooboo1: build alsa-source
<secretlondon> never use hardy for anything to rely on
<mooboo1> well, im gonna go watch porno, i dont need audio for that, when i get back (2 mins approx), it better be fixed
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<h3sp4wn> or just get the deb from opensound.com
<h3sp4wn> 2 mins ? seems a bit short
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> gfu, mooboo1
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i like porno with sound tho
<mooboo1> gfu?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> good for u
<mooboo1> yeah, but i dont want anyone to hear i watch porno
<mooboo1> so i always have the audio off
<Ng> !ops
<ubotwo> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ...
<mooboo1> btw, the quality of my porno is crappy in ubuntu, because the video stream is pixelated and has bad colors
<h3sp4wn> Just use mplayer I gues
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mooboo1, totem?
<mooboo1> but when i use mplayer in firefox, i cant skip in the movie, cuz it only open the playback window not the controls
<mooboo1> [Hardy]TuTUXG, yeah, totem and vlc gives bad quality
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mooboo1, switch the driver
<icesword> i cannot change my resolution,i can only use 800X600.when i change to 1024X768,the refresh rate turn to 0 hz,so that is the thing,how to fix it,when i open monitor resolutions settings,it said unknown
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mooboo1, http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=1152&highlight=totem
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mooboo1, it's old but it helps
<KrimZon> icesword, have you tried system->administration->hardware drivers?
<icesword> yes,nothing in it
<StiveG> Hi all, I have 2 bugs with the latest Hardy updates... First, I now have 2 ubuntu option in the grub load menu (kernel 2.6.24.11 and 2.6.24.12). Second, my Intel sound card does not work anymore, I get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." when trying to access the volume control manager. I don't know if that can be related with the alsa drivers (I have a cx88 tv card...)
<secretlondon> StiveG: sound is broken in the new kernel
<StiveG> ok.. not alone then ;)
<secretlondon> bug #200338
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> StiveG, choose 2.6.24 and it should work
<StiveG> ok, thank you :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> StiveG, choose 2.6.24.11 and it should work
<secretlondon> 11 will give you sound
<StiveG> and for the second boot entry?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> yes
<h3sp4wn> or just build alsa-source with m-a
<StiveG> ok, ty :)
<secretlondon> you have 2 entries as you upgraded your kernel
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> h3sp4wn, serious
<h3sp4wn> that is logical - its possible its intentional and that they will provide alsa as part of ubuntu-modules
<StiveG> ohhh I see... i'm new to this... everytimes I upgrade the kernel I get a new entry?
<secretlondon> StiveG: yes
<icesword> KrimZon, thank you,i got some other details for you,screen and graphics preferences say my screen model is plug and play
<StiveG> I can remove them?
<h3sp4wn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Why wouldn't I be ?
<secretlondon> StiveG yes, but I woudn't atm as -12 is a bit broken
<StiveG> ok, ty :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> h3sp4wn, okay
<StiveG> so my bugs 1 is normal and my 2 is not a bug... ty ;)
<secretlondon> yep :)
<secretlondon> well 2 is a bug we know about :)
<StiveG> yep ;)
<StiveG> Is my cx88 card suppose to work with the latest alsa driver?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> my 1 and 2 are both normal
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> no bugs
<StiveG> tv-anywhere master
<secretlondon> StiveG: try it with -11 and see ;0
<icesword> KrimZon, hmm,thank you,i got it fixed,i changed the model
<StiveG> ok ;)
<StiveG> thnaks guys :)
<secretlondon> np ;)
<h3sp4wn> edit /etc/alsa/alsa-source.conf - put your card in and m-a a-i alsa
<Daviey> secretlondon: I didn't think you used irc.
<h3sp4wn> works fine (I only use oss on one box but its the only one with good speakers and +4dbu)
<secretlondon> Daviey I'm doing so more now. My ISP blocked it for a while..
<Daviey> yah
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> my sound card is AD1984, anyone has the same card?
<h3sp4wn> No that doesn't work - seems like a suitable time to switch the other to OSS as well
<h3sp4wn> but the alsa modules are in linux-ubuntu-modules now looks like
<icesword> hmm
<icesword> 8.04 is good,i say it is stable
<KrimZon> icesword: did you get it working?
<icesword> yes
<icesword> finaly
<icesword> i changed screen model,and select the right one
<oxigen> here is everything great so far, but mail server setup is almost always a pain in the...
<oxigen> setup mail is still one of the most complicated things on the planet
<oxigen> there is even hundreds of officially approved bugs, which must be there because of backward compatibility.. :/
<icesword_> this is weird
<oxigen> yeah, this was shock for me too!
<oxigen> i wanted to setup mail relaying once for my friend... i mean, that was a nightmare!
<oxigen> not only that wait for you thousands of spammers... to open your little doors.. & :/
<oxigen> this is just a minor problem..
<oxigen> :)
<DanaG> What the heck?  I booted, and for some reason, my system is using snd-pcsp instead of snd-hda-intel.
<secretlondon> DanaG sound is broken  in -12
<DanaG> I'm using -11.
<icesword> sound is broken?how come you said that,if you are refering to quality,then that is it
<DanaG> -12 is missing a whole bunch of symbols that the ALSA modules use.
<newbie> hey guys
<icesword> newbie
<icesword> hi
<FreezeS> after the last updates my sound doesn't work at all
<icesword> no sound?
<FreezeS> not at all
<icesword> ohhh,system>sys admin > sound
<secretlondon> FreezeS sound is broken in -12
<icesword> i am afraid you have to config it by hand,until sound comes out
<bazhang> FreezeS: what kernel you have now?
<FreezeS> 12 :(
<FreezeS> so if I boot back to 11 it will work ?
<bazhang> should do
<FreezeS> and when will 13 be released ?
<secretlondon> when they fix it ;0
<secretlondon> it'll be soon, go back to -11 if you need sound
<FreezeS> thanks
<asdrubal> WHy is ubuntu messing with the sound so much?
<asdrubal> Is it for that new per-app sound level adjustment
<secretlondon> it's an alpha, it breaks
<secretlondon> we have pulseaudio now of course
<icesword> i use alpha 6 now, and it has sound
<asdrubal> that sounds cool actually
<asdrubal> I think 08.04 should be delayed if they want to get it right
<asdrubal> 8.05
<asdrubal> heh
<asdrubal> secretlondon, do apps need to be compiled with pulse audio support?
<asdrubal> secretlondon, for example... will xmms have pulse audio support?
<secretlondon> asdrubal: no idea
<asdrubal> ok
<asdrubal> pulse audio sounds like it's going to really mess things up
<secretlondon> I think it is just another layer
<asdrubal> not exactly.. Check it: http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-plugins/file/14ac70da1259/doc/README-pulse
<asdrubal> looks like ubuntu is going to have pulse audio as the default, using the alsa plugin
<asdrubal> that's my guess.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> asdrubal, since fedora uses it, ubuntu has to use it as well
<asdrubal> [Hardy]TuTUXG, that's a lame reason
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> that's my guess
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sure
<asdrubal> [Hardy]TuTUXG, instead of using pulse audio, why don't they work on alsa dmix
<asdrubal> anyway....
<asdrubal> I guess dmix is too simplistic
<DanaG> PulseAudio can do some cool things with multiple devices and with networks.
<asdrubal> none of this would even be a problem if sound cards didn't suck ass.
<DanaG> However, when pulseaudio dies, bad stuff happens.  Namely, a media player app will start eating memory like crazy.
<icesword> [Hardy]TuTUXG, my problem is fixed,i used the general one,don't know if it will damage hardware
<asdrubal> network sound... that's like a theoretical use...
<DanaG> What do you mean, "theoretical use"?
<asdrubal> Not to many people are going to use it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, nothing from ubuntu can damage ur hardware
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, afaik
<icesword> hmmm
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> asdrubal, i agree with u, i think they have more important and useful stuff to do than getting pulseaudio work
<asdrubal> well it's their prerogative
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> but that's the decision and everybody has to follow
<asdrubal> you could switch to debian
<asdrubal> heh
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i mean the devs
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the only distro i wanna try is gentoo now
<asdrubal> I haven't been able to use a kernel since 2.6.24-4 because of cx88_alsa not working
<piquadrat> Hi! I'm having a hard time getting the java plugin running in Firefox. I installed sun-java6-plugin, there's a symlink in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins which points to /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so, which in turn points to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so. So all seems to be OK, but firefox fails to find the plugin
<icesword> drag it to firefox
<piquadrat> The plugin? When I drag and drop it into Firefox, it wants to download and save it
<icesword> oh?then it is not java plugin for firefox
<piquadrat> icesword: I'm pretty sure it's the right plugin. I'm not talking about extensions (which should be installed when dropped into the firefox window)
<icesword> hmm
<icesword> run your java configure file,i think there should be an option
<Seeker`> does anyone else have problems with gnome-settings-daemon
<virtuelv> is there any particular reason why SCIM is installed as default now?
<henkjan> @#$ SCIM
<henkjan> i hate
<Seeker`> it keeps on crashing at startup, either while or after trying to load libxranr
<Pici> Seeker`: I haven't had any issues with it.... yet.
<henkjan> hitting ctrl-alt-space (very common used icm screen) gives me amharic :(
<Seeker`> !paste
<ubotwo> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pici> I kept hitting *something* yesterday that put me into Amaraic
<Seeker`> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59123/
<Seeker`> Beofre I removed SCIM, i kept on hitting something that changed the input to egyptian
<secretlondon> it's a known bug - it's too easy to trigger it now
 * Dr_Willis imagines the text looking like Little Hygrlophics. 
<Dr_Willis> :)
<virtuelv> henkjan: +1 -- I don't write ethiopian nearly often enough to justify having a keyboard shortcut
<Pici> I didn't think that the Hyroglyphic unicode extensions were approved...
<henkjan> rightclick on the icon, exit, and whoops its back
<DanaG> That was odd... I randomly got an OOM kill of lots of stuff, even though nothing was using a particularly large amount of memory.
<eifzon> anyone here tried new ubuntu 8.4?
<Pici> 8.04, yes.
<secretlondon> eifzon this is the channel for ubuntu 8.04
<eifzon> is it working well:)
<secretlondon> eifzon sound is currently broken
<macogw> eifzon: it works well, not god
<macogw> *not good
<macogw> good isnt an adverb
<Pici> well
<macogw> since you asked with "good" in the other channel
<macogw> and it's working well for me because i havent installed the kernel with the broken sound yet :P
<vistakiller> hi i just upgrade to hardy
<secretlondon> vistakiller: and your sound is broken?
<vistakiller> i have kubuntu
<vistakiller> yes :)
<secretlondon> it's a known bug
<vistakiller> i have and other problems
<secretlondon> with the curretn -12 kernel
<vistakiller> with the sound i use the 11 kernel
<macogw> vistakiller: not the first thing i said when you joined the channel :P
<vistakiller> it works there
<vistakiller> take a look here pls
<vistakiller> http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firestartercq8.png
<vistakiller> why the gnome programmes look so ugly in hardy?
<secretlondon> bah my isp blocks imageshack
<vistakiller> where can i upload the pic?
<DanaG> ISP blocks imageshack?  Why?
<secretlondon> DanaG I don't know - to protect children
<secretlondon> it blocks flickr too
 * secretlondon curses Vodafone UK
<DanaG> Call them and tell them you're not a child.
<vistakiller> any idea why the gnome programmes looks so ugly in hardy?
<vistakiller> in gutsy i dont have this problem
<secretlondon> I need current photo ID, I've sent off for a new passport
<Seeker`> vistakiller: what do you mean by ugly?
<asdrubal> vistakiller, because they use the Miguel DeIcaza icons, which are known for ugliness
<vistakiller> if you see the pic you will understanf
<vistakiller> understand*
<vistakiller> i use kubuntu from dapper
<vistakiller> and i have never this problem
<Pici> !enter | vistakiller
<ubotwo> vistakiller: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vistakiller> ok
<Seeker`> vistakiller: do you get any errors?
<DanaG> dagblastit, tab-completion is broken.
<vistakiller> no pls look the pic here http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=firestartercq8.png
<DanaG> Try cd'ing to various stuff in Program Files dir of a Windows partition .... you can't tab-complete.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i often have to single quote at the start of tab completion , when spaces are in the names/paths
<Seeker`> DanaG: Works for me
<vistakiller> and a pic here from synaptic http://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=synapticbj5.png
<DanaG> vistakiller: sounds like you're using a theme that's not installed system-wide.
<vistakiller> i think something have to do with gtk and kde
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy in #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependencies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Sound is currently broken: http://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<Seeker`> vistakiller: D oyu get an error when you log in related to gnome-settings-daemon
<vistakiller> no
<DanaG> Oh, kde4 makes gtk apps quite fugly.  I've seen that before.
<vistakiller> i havent kde4
<Pici> vistakiller: Do non sudo-ed applications look okay?
 * secretlondon thanks Pici - no-one has had the privs to change it
<Pici> secretlondon: Hopefully that'll stop some of the questions.. but we all know how many people actually read the topic
<vistakiller> i think the problem is with gnome-gtk applications.In system setting i check the option use my kde style in gtk applications but nothing happens
<Seeker`> Pici: approximately noone?
 * secretlondon nods at Pici
<FreezeS> I've upgraded from gutsy to hardy and now I can't unlock the user manager
<DanaG> Do you have gtk-qt-engine installed?
<DanaG> For gnome apps under kde.
<vistakiller> Yes.I think is break the option to use kde style in gtk applications
<vistakiller> i try to confirm it to do a bug report for that
<vistakiller> the other problem i have is with fonts in system.I think this is the bug report for that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/199557
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 199557 in language-selector "[hardy] fonts have had different proportions since update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> language-selector?  That seems like an irrelevant package.
<DanaG> I somehow like the new font rendering.
<Pici> I haven't noticed a difference.
<vistakiller> You cant work with fonts like that
<DanaG> It's like I've gotten back the "legacy" subpixel hinting from Feisty.
<vistakiller> have shadows and is very bad in the eyes.The gutsy,feisty,edgy fonts was very good but this...is not to work for many hours.
<Keule> hi there - anyone german here?
<Keule> i have a problem with my hardy - firefox3 - under gnome - i cant get a german language...
<vistakiller> keule is general problem
<DanaG> I liked Feisty, but disliked the change in Gutsy.
<DanaG> Font change, that is.
<Keule> vistakiller: really?
<Keule> no chance to get it in german?
<vistakiller> i have the same problem with green language it seem that they didnt upload the translation
<vistakiller> greek*
<Keule> my ff2 is although englisch....
<Keule> i downloaded the de.xpi - but nothing happend
<vistakiller> DanaG this the fonts tha we will use in hardy?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<DanaG> I just didn't like when they included the new "freetype lcd filter" that made everything look like ClearType.
<vistakiller> i wish better not the fonts is worst and from windows xp :P
<Keule> Another problem.. i get an error-message when i klick on "Places" file:// not found - or something like this
<Keule> can someone tell me where i have to change the settings for Places?
<Keule> in the panel - bytheway
<vistakiller> finally the last problem was with nvidia driver.I have 8800gts and first i try to install the driver from the new kubuntu tool hardware manager.Nothing happens this tool dont work.Then i try to install it manual fronm pm but nothing happens the driver dont upload after restart. finally i install it with the old clasic system.Envy tool :P
<BenderUnit22> Has something been said here about sound problems after the latest updates? :)
<BenderUnit22> Scrolling up isn't feasible here.
<Pici> BenderUnit22: /topic
<secretlondon> BenderUnit22 yes we know it's broken
<BenderUnit22> Oh. K. Thanks, both.
<Pici> /alias sound /say Yes its broken
<DanaG> Don't forget an apostrophe.
<Dr_Willis> all sound is broken?
<secretlondon> yes
<Dr_Willis> glad i dident update recently. :)
<coz_> oooo
<ccooke> really? when did it break?
<secretlondon> with -12
<ccooke> ah, new kernel. Not got that, yet
<secretlondon> kernel update
<coz_> I guess it doesnt effect those of us who compiled a driver for their card then
<DanaG> ACtually, it still does.
<DanaG> Kernel symbols are missing, so even a manually compiled ALSA is broken.
<coz_> DanaG, no my sound works here
<coz_> the only sound that doesnt work is the system logon sound
<coz_> DanaG, honest :)
<DanaG> Under -12?
<coz_> DanaG, well I have done all the updates  and everything is fine
<vistakiller> i think the most serious problem in hardy is with the fonts
<coz_> and the boxes around all the icon views :)
<DanaG> Hmm, I manually set "legacy" hinting mode, and fonts look good to me.
<vistakiller> DanaG i dont know why my fonts have this shadows
<fenrig> hi
<DanaG> Anyway, I'm going to bed now, for now.
<fenrig> is there a sound breakage on ubuntu?
<fenrig> hardy?
<Pici> fenrig: /topic
<secretlondon> DanaG night
<fenrig> oh sorry i saw over it :D
<coz_> fenrig, apparently  there is you cam in just after talking about it
<fenrig> could you care to explain that again , because i don't understand :s sorry
<secretlondon> fenrig: sound is broken in hardy with kernel -12
<fenrig> could this be because the kernel was wrong compiled?
<fenrig> or is it a kernel specific problem?
<coz_> AH!   just checked uname -r ...apparenlty the updates didnt hit me yet  ...good thing ..  I would be really irritated :)
<Keule> is it possible to edit the links in the panel? - i mean "places"
<secretlondon> bug is listed as fix committed
<hit> highlight highlight
<hit> :P
<coz_> Keule, you mean documents  photos etc
<Keule> Computer and so
<Keule> yess coz_
<fenrig> is there going the be a beta soon?
<coz_> Keule, well if you open the home directory  you should be able to right click the entries there and delet them or delete the folder however if you want to add another entry create a folder in the home directory  open that folder and hit   ctrl+d
<hit`> fenrig,
<hit`> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<fenrig> hit: sorry i'm a fedora user actually, and i've switched to ubuntu
<secretlondon> fenrig: we have released the last alpha, so the next release will be beta
<hit`> no need to sorry :p
<fenrig> i still have a question
<fenrig> i don't know if i can ask her
<fenrig> here
<fenrig> but i'll try
<fenrig> how can i configure nautilus to be like in fedora?
<coz_> Keule, did you get that?
<Keule> coz_:  no thats not what i wanted to do
<fenrig> maybe with a command?
<coz_> fenrig, what does it look like in fedora
<Keule> i mean the Places thing in the panel
<coz_> Keule, ok what is it you wanted to do?
<Keule> when i click on places - desktop - than there is an error
<Keule> the location is not found....
<fenrig> its very small, almost everything is gone, file , locations, the browser bar, almost everything
<coz_> oO
<fenrig> except for the files and stuff
<Dr_Willis> whats gone?
<fenrig> its very small and it always opens a folder in a new window
<Dr_Willis> fedora proberly added a lot of stuff to the  standard gonme.
<fenrig> :s i think its a nautilus feature
<pwuertz> after the latest upgrade.. my fonts are looking "fat"
<coz_> fenrig, you may be able to regain them under the Edit menu let me check
<pwuertz> anyone else too?
<Dr_Willis> The open folder in new window - is a nautilus feature. the 'spatial' thing I recall..
<coz_> fenrig, under the View menu there is a or should be a reset to defaults try that
<Keule> so coz_ - do you have an idea?
<Dr_Willis> Everyone hated it when ubuntu defaulted that way ages ago.. so they switched it back :)
<coz_> Keule, not sure...  that seems like a pretty serious error...have you restarted x just to see if it returns to normal.?
<fenrig> coz_: no sorry it doesn't work
<Keule> 1000 times
<fenrig> http://www.gnome.org/projects/nautilus/images/screenshot1.png
<fenrig> thats an example but i can't find it
<Dr_Willis> fenrig,  yes thats the gnome 'spatial' mode  method. looks like...
<Dr_Willis> theres some setting in the gconf2 tool that enables that by default
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_desktop_guides/gnome_2.14_user_guide/nautilus-spatial-mode.html
<fenrig> how do i enable this?
<fenrig> the man command doesn't give me anything intresting
<fenrig> so now i'm looking into the help files
<fenrig> but i can't find anything about it
<fenrig> i mean howto enable it offcourse
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/desktop-tips.html
<Dr_Willis> google to the rescue
<fenrig> yeah i found it
<Dr_Willis> Most people HATE it. :)
<Keule> coz_ or anybody... do you have an idea?
<coz_> Keule, no  I dont  have you already restarted X
<Keule> yes
<Keule> 1000 times
<coz_> Keule, sorry   no I dont have a solution for that    but am looking around
<Keule> thanx
<fenrig> whats the best innovating distro?
<fenrig> fedora or ubuntu
<fenrig> ?
<rsk> fenrig: what do you specify innovation by
<coz_> fenrig,  in my opinion  ubuntu with those two choices
<coz_> fenrig,   if you want something more chalenging you may want to look into gentoo
<fenrig> no i thing gentoo is far too strange for me
<fenrig> think
<coz_> fenrig, ubuntu is a real decent distribution... always moving ahead    simple to use  etc etc
<fenrig> you know i still have my doubts with those two
<fenrig> they seem both are great and fun to use
<amx109> hi. using hardy alpha 6, it seems to mount vfat/ntfs partitions incorrectly, despite me explicitly specifying them in /etc/fstab. a manual sudo umount<dir> && sudo mount <dir> fixes it. am i doing something wrong ref fstab or is there a diff way to handle those fs's now eg with fuse?
<coz_> Keule, I am not finding anything on that issue    did this just start happening and was it after an update?
<Dr_Willis> ntfs-3g is normally used for ntfs, not sure  if theres been any changes with using vfat
<Keule> i installed kubuntu - and updated later gnome
<coz_> Keule, oh!! mm
<Keule> does anybody know vistakiller? i have a solution for his greek problem
<coz_> Keule,  that one I couldnt help you with . you may want to go to #gnome   and ask there
<Keule> ok thanx!
<coz_> Keule, I meant about the places menu problem not the vistakiller thing whatever that is :)
<Keule> yeah right
<coz_> guys I have noticed  a black lined box around the icon views undr /usr/share/icons   this is a real bad visual decision they all look like little splash screens  and it is difficutlt to determine if they have a backghround,  is it transparent etc etc
<fenrig> coz_: i think it's better that way
<fenrig> coz_: now i know whats a image what's not
<coz_> fenrig,  ooo
<coz_> :)
<flipstar> can anyone confirm that bug #129910 is fixed ?
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 129910 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Blank ttys when using vesafb (vga=xxx)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<fenrig> its fixed in debian and i guess ubuntu just imports it
<fenrig> i think its fixed
<fenrig> its a nvidia thing also right?
<flipstar> also on ati reported and intel
<flipstar> last time i tried it restarted my xserver..guess i will try a daily build..
<fenrig> or just buy another monitor with a bigger resoluiton?
<flipstar> :D its big enough 19" 1600x1200 ..
<flipstar> btw is there a way to run a second xserver not as root ?
<fenrig> transmission is so beautifull on ubuntu
<fenrig> question does transmission has the features ktorrent has?
<Keule> does anybody have language problems with firefox?
<coz_> Keule, I have issues with firefox 3 but so far not language
<mazzen> hi dudes! i know, this is not a very close to hardy related question, but it would be nice if someone could answer to it: i know that there is a daemon, which notices when a new file is created, or the name of a file is renamed. but i have forgotten the name of this service. any hint?
<secretlondon> trackerd?
<mazzen> no, thanks secretlondon, this service indicates the files
<mazzen> and this server must get this information from the same daemon i would like to have
<mazzen> but....hm... i'll take a look at the source
<mazzen> thanks for the hint :)
<lunaphyte_> hi
<flipstar> mazzen: iwatch
<lunaphyte_> i was just looking at the release schedule for hardy - does a green box mean that particular task is complete?
<loa> where i can see it?
<lunaphyte_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Pici> lunaphyte_: I think it just gets redder as we get closer to release
<mazzen> flipstar: hey, thanks dude! i had something different in mind and would never get on iwatch
<lunaphyte_> Pici: oh really?  i thought it would be the opposite.
<henkjan> aargh @#$scim
<mohbana> deos anyone know which version freetype ubuntu gusty uses?
<l815> firefox 3 constantly crashes with flash, are there ways to fix this?
<oxigen> probably you are not the only one who noticed this...
<oxigen> ask #adobe :)
<user5> helloooo
 * J-_laptop wonders what happened to Hardy
<user5> some good news of k -12 ?
<J-_laptop> can't listen to tunes while I clean
<J-_laptop> =(
<slackern> ahh nice already new kernel on the way for sound issue :)
<user5> also firefox 3 crashing
<J-_laptop> hopefully it's fixed soooon. =)
<user5> I hope
<slackern> This bug was fixed in the package linux - 2.6.24-12.20 -   Launchpad Janitor  wrote 7 minutes ago:  (permalink)
<slackern> guess it's just propagating out to all the mirrors
<slackern> I just went back to -11 instead and it works fine
<user5> yes k -11 it's cool
<user5> also firefox in -12 not work good
<user5> many pages crashing
<orvokki> !info firefox
<ubotwo> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8960 kB, installed size 26008 kB (Only available for None)
<orvokki> Thank God.
<orvokki> Erm, only gutsy?
 * orvokki goes check via packages site
<flipstar> im using 3.0b4 binary packages from mozilla..
<secretlondon> sound bug is fixed in hardy 2.6.24-12.20
<Oli```> Was there another milestone today/last night? I'm noticing a lot of updates today...
<l815> do i need to have pre-released updates enabled to get these fixes?
<orvokki> Right. So package firefox is still Firefox 3.0 but firefox-2 include Firefox 2.0.0.12. Nice.
<mohbana> deos anyone know which version freetype ubuntu gusty uses?
<slackern> mohbana: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=freetype&searchon=names&suite=gutsy&section=all
 * J-_laptop cleans without the streamz.
<UB`> Hi
<UB`> could you try please to run: gnome-appearance-properties
<UB`> I get a segmentation fault with Hardy
<UB`> I opened a bug and I would like to know if there are someone else with same bug
<rsk> sure
<rsk> works for me UB`
<UB`> mmm
<UB`> strange
<UB`> may be I have something installed which conflict with it
<UB`> This is the bug I opened if someone occours in the same problem feel free to add comments (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/200106). Thank you
<ubotwo> UB`: Error: This bug is private
<stdin> UB`: did you mark that as a security bug?
<UB`> uh no
<UB`> why?
<stdin> because it's a private bug, that normally means a security bug
<UB`> mmm
<stdin> ie: no normal users can view it
<UB`> you are right it was marked as private
<UB`> but I dont know why
<Pici> Or someone marked it as private because it contained private data
<UB`> now it should be right
<UB`> Pici may be I had to check it
<UB`> I don't see any sensible data
<mohbana> any idea on how to reduce the icon sizes on the desktop?
<milosz> hey i have a probem where Hardy doesn't see my USB devices
<milosz> i had to manually load the usb-storage module, after that removable storage worked but GNOME still didn't automount the volumes
<milosz> but i can't get my PTP-based Creative Zen mp3 player to work at all
<milosz> (it used to work under Gutsy)
<cwillu> milosz, if you restart hal, does it fire them up?
<rocky> hm, alsa recently break?
<Pici> rocky: /topic
 * cwillu looks at motd
<rocky> heh
<rocky> motd is a full essay ;)
<cwillu> and 'sound is currently broken' is the opening line :p
<cwillu> actually nvm
<rocky> it is? it's the last line for me
<cwillu> xchat just made it look like it :p
<flipstar> #200338 workaround -->boot 2.6.24-11
<rocky> it's funny how using a splash screen in grub causes my x64 system to not boot up
<isaac> rocky: I am having problems to imagine a funnier thing
<milosz> cwillu, let me try
<milosz> cwillu, nope
<milosz> cwillu, my card reader doesn't work properly either, it never needed any drivers before, i don't know what's wron
<milosz> *g
<milosz> cwillu, udev doesn't create /dev node for the devices either
<milosz> maybe it's an udev problem
<user5> hi
<milosz> cwillu, it's a clean upgrade from the 7.10 default install to 8.04
<EnderTheThird> anyone else having trouble with sound working and/or the vboxvideo driver with Hardy in Virtualbox?
<Pici> EnderTheThird: /topic
<EnderTheThird> meh, thought I'd try here and the vbox channel
<milosz> hmm sound works for me at least
<flipstar> milosz: at 2.6.24-12 ?
<milosz> ah no it's -11
<milosz> thanks for the warning ;)
<flipstar> fix is already released anyway :)
<EnderTheThird> Hmm.  Odd.  Oh well, guess I"ll just mess with it later.
<milosz> Anyone knows about USB not working though?
<milosz> well ok it's not like nothing works but some stuff doesn't
<milosz> i have only limited knowledge of kernel-side stuff regarding USB so i don't know what to check
<milosz> actually i don't know that much about userland USB stuff either
<morphir|desk> I really like the new firefox 3
<morphir|desk> feels great to have decent gtk integration
<J-_laptop> has the kernel been fixed yet? I mean the sound issue
 * J-_laptop just updated, no sound. But, I may have to restart
<stefano__> I've got a problem: every browser (epiphany, firefox2, firefox3) except Midori (webkit) is behaving strangely. all the fonts (even menubars and such) are WAY too big. anybody know what to do about it? (i use 72dpi screen resolution instead of whatever is normal)
<morphir> with pulseaudio implemented, the alsamixer seems deprecated. Is it?
<morphir> or is there another audiomixer?
<thefish> anyone managed some success with virt-manager/kvm
<thefish> I get kvm dump from terminal, and virt-manager wont boot from CD
<stefano__> morphir, there's your good old asamixer and some pulseaudio mixers as well
<thefish> kvm only seems to dump with certain iso images in -cdrom
<stefano__> hasanybody got an idea why all my browsers won't work?
<morphir> stefano__, alsamixer does not seem to work :(
<morphir> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<stefano__> do the pulseaudio mixers work?
<morphir> stefano__, are they installed by default?
<stefano__> if you open your mixer select the pulseaudio mixers from the devices menu
<stefano__> or whatever it's called (i have a localised version)
<morphir> stefano__, what mixer?
<stefano__> look at their names, at the end there is either Alsa mixer, oss mixer or pulseaudio mixer in brackets
<stefano__> here it's Playback PCM on front0 with intel bla bla
<morphir> stefano__, listen.. usually you can select what device to use - from the mixer -> but I can not open alsamixer
<DanaG> !topic
<ubotwo> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<morphir> aha
<stefano__> i'm going to be sick
<stefano__> i can't browse the internet :(((
<stefano__> this is a joke
<stefano__> now some text is 1px
<stefano__> and other is about 30
<stefano__> my computer is laughing at me "haha you had to install the alpha now HERE's what you get haha!"
<stefano__> :(
<flipstar> firefox setting->content->fonts
<stefano__> i use epiphany
<DanaG> Iss css.layout.dpi set to 0?
<stefano__> where can find that?
<mEck0> hi! does anyone have problem with pidgin krasching a lot in 8.04 alpha6? when I log in, it takes maybe about 30sec and pidgin krasches. I assume it's a bug :(
<stefano__> it may have something to do with my wacky screen configuration
<stefano__> mEck0, i don't have the problem
<stefano__> mEck0, but you can download a stable .deb package from www.pidgin.im
<mEck0> stefano__, ok, will do
<flipstar> works fine here pidgin 2.4.0
<mEck0> my version is 2.3.1 now
<stefano__> i have 2.3.1
<stefano__> right
<flipstar> mEck0: to get more output you could try to run pidgin in a console
<stefano__> allthough it has some problems, like the info glyph is displayed outside my viewport
<mEck0> flipstar, will do
<stefano__> midory is the only browser that works, but since it's such an early release it crashes all the time :(
<stefano__> but it uses webkit which i love
<stefano__> could all this be caused by my screen config? i got a 24" screen running at 1290x connected to my notebooks vga out with the nb display disabled, on intel graphis
<stefano__> +c
<stefano__> my system is slow as well
<stefano__> DanaG, thank you very much for the tip, firefox 3 now works good
<oxigen> hmm, i wonder is it possible to use root-tail under gnome?
<stefano__> why does the topic say sound is broken? it works very fine here
<sudobash> because things on ubuntu break and get fixed fairly often
<stefano__> now firefox has no homepage button, just like safari :O
<flipstar> same here :/
<sudobash> hahaha use slackware
<sudobash> and watch out for the opers
<stefano__> some things are still not quite right. the buttons on my google homepage are too small, not the fonts but the buttons themselve, is there a way to fix thisß
<stefano__> oh it looks just fine on other pages. never mind
<allyourrejects> I cannot get hardy x86_64 to see all 4gb of ram.  It is acting like it is 32bit.  I even installed server kernel like articles on google said to do
<stefano__> sorry i can't help, but thanks for the hint, i was about to buy 8gb of ram
<BadRobot> hi
<BadRobot> anyone in here?
<slackern> allyourrejects: not really sure but some motherboards needs you to enable memory-remap or something similar in the bios for it to be able to see above a certain amount of memory
<BadRobot> is there much change from the Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 5 to the Alpha 6?
<allyourrejects> slackern: so far it is happening on my laptop, and 2 of my 8gb pc's
<allyourrejects> how would i enable this feature?
<BadRobot> Hardy rocks!!!
<slackern> allyourrejects: http://www.google.se/search?hl=sv&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=LAQ&q=bios+memory+remap&btnG=S%C3%B6k&meta=
<Centaur5> Am I doing something wrong or is the daylight savings time update not working in Hardy?
<slackern> maybe that can help you out, not sure if this is the problem though but worth checking on
<allyourrejects> oh i see.  No these do not require that.  I've had them 8gb in 7.1 and XP 64bit
<slackern> allyourrejects: ahh then im not sure, sorry =/
<slackern> allyourrejects: my hardware never reaches those kinds of limitations for some reason ^
<allyourrejects> slackern: did you have to install -server kernel or anything?
<slackern> allyourrejects: oh i haven't really had these problems, only encountered it while helping a friend with a new computer running, well the unspeakable OS, and my own hardware is to old so i never encountered this on any of my own computers im afraid.
<wraund> can anyone help me with this?
<wraund> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5528/
<slackern> wraund: isn't that related to the new kernel, there is a fix on the way out already i belive, see the topic for the bug
<wraund> aaah excellent :)
<wraund> thanks :)
<wraund> i sure hope so :)
<wraund> could I boot into the old one for the time being?
<flipstar> sure
<wraund> good good
<wraund> that I shall do
<wraund> bbiab
<flipstar> btw nvidia drivers 171.06 are out :P
<h3sp4wn> flipstar: beta or real ?
<flipstar> beta
<h3sp4wn> flipstar: Anything outstanding about them ?
<flipstar> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=db44315d0fa35e604351669c5441d392&t=109422
<allyourrejects> h3sp4wn: Geforce 9xxx support
<h3sp4wn> only mentions 9600GT
<h3sp4wn> did you try the glyth cache thing ?
<Ienorand> Discussion about open bugs in Hardy, is that in this channel or ubuntu-bugs?
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu-bugs
<h3sp4wn> or if its complaining then ubuntu-offtopic
<Ienorand> Well, it's more an inquiry whether other people know of it... to use an euphemism, but I guess you could say complaining...
<superbob> ello
<h3sp4wn> work around probably be #ubuntu+1 fixing it #ubuntu-bugs complaining about it #ubuntu-offtopic (about right ?)
<flipstar> Ienorand: try searching launchpad.net/bugs then..
<h3sp4wn> Has launchpad got a frontend like reportbug has in Debian yet
<flipstar> apport ..
<h3sp4wn> Not the same thing
<h3sp4wn> Or can you deal with launchpad through email ?
<flipstar> !find launchpad
<ubotwo> Found: launchpad-integration, liblaunchpad-integration-dev, liblaunchpad-integration0, python-launchpad-bugs, python-launchpad-integration (and 2 others)
<flipstar> h3sp4wn: you can subcribe to single bugs..
<offload> I upgraded to hardy and had to fresh install... it was so horribly buggy for me over the weekend
<h3sp4wn> flipstar: I just hate the web interface its really confusing for me
<flipstar> try python-launchpad-bugs, python-launchpad-integration :)
<h3sp4wn> I also hate python
<flipstar> hm
<h3sp4wn> (If I am using it I don't want it to be in my face that I am)
<Ienorand> Alright, I was directed here in the end.
<Ienorand> Does anybody else get the problems with mounted media permissions not being handled correctly, as described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/198403 and bug#190329
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 198403 in ubuntu "file permissions not working for mounted media" [Undecided,New]
<spiderfire> hello
<spiderfire> after i rebooted from the last updates
<spiderfire> my sound card driver didnt load
<DanaG> !topic
<ubotwo> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<spiderfire> oh thanks
<spiderfire> just notices
<spiderfire> broken after the updates
<spiderfire> but if i use a different kernel. which one?
<spiderfire> if anyone knows
<flipstar> -12 is brocken, -11 not
<flipstar> lemonade: i usally do this with right click ->settings>permissions
<flipstar> ups
<flipstar> Ienorand: ^
<spiderfire> okk so i can just uninstall the new kernel
<flipstar> ..just select the old one from grub/you bootloader
<spiderfire> but i dont have that one unfortuneately
<spiderfire> the grub line i mean
<flipstar> you removed the old kernel without testing the new ?
<spiderfire> no this startup manager limits kernels in the grub menu
<Ienorand> @flipstar. What?
<flipstar> Ienorand:  i usally do this with right click ->settings>permissions
<flipstar> spiderfire: then set startupmanager to show at least 2 kernels..?
<spiderfire> flipstar: thanks im working on that
<DaSkreech> Hiya
<Ienorand> okay, but editing the fstab or doing chown should work just as well right?
<spiderfire> :)
<DaSkreech> can I upgrade from Dapper to hardy?
<flipstar> DaSkreech: hardy should be the first distro of *ubuntu that supports that..so maybe yes :)
<DaSkreech> flipstar: So currently no?
<flipstar> dont know..maybe its already integrated
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<flipstar> Ienorand: sure..i just like to do it easily
<flipstar> DaSkreech: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/15442
<DaSkreech> flipstar: Right I know that was the plan :)
<Ienorand> Yea, but it aint working, when I set non-write permissions for my group I can still write
<DaSkreech> I'm on a dapper install now (accident) and though it would be fun to jump to hardy
<DaSkreech> I can't do that now though?
<DaSkreech> I have to do the infinite upgrade cycle?
<flipstar> Ienorand: you checked admit to subdirs ?
<flipstar> DaSkreech: you can always try....
<Ienorand> Yea,  the whole partition with files and folders is "drwxr-x---"
<DaSkreech> flipstar: What's the upgrade path
<Ienorand> but still I can wreack ahvoc as much as I like
<flipstar> DaSkreech: i would use update-manager if you have it in dapper ..
<DaSkreech> update update_manager
<flipstar> Ienorand: the mounted partition in /media or <mountpoint> ?
<Ienorand> it's /media/hda1
<flipstar> DaSkreech: update-manager -d #-d for devel release
<DaSkreech> What's the # ?
<afflux> the beginning of a coment
<afflux> *comment
<afflux> ie., the command is "update-manager -d", and "-d for devel release" is a comment
<DaSkreech> afflux: Duh :) I thought it was -d insert number here
<flipstar> no..sry for that
<amx109> hi. using hardy alpha 6, it seems to mount vfat/ntfs partitions incorrectly, despite me explicitly specifying them in /etc/fstab. a manual sudo umount<dir> && sudo mount <dir> fixes it. am i doing something wrong ref fstab or is there a diff way to handle those fs's now eg with fuse?
<Ienorand> amx109: do they not automount, or mount to a specified directory?
<amx109> Ienorand,  they automount but an ls of a particular dir shows them as being empty. a quick umount/mount seems to sort it though
<Ienorand> What does your fstab look like for the specific partitions?
<amx109> UUID=2A5870A258706F07                           /home/amran/places/ntfs/c       ntfs            defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46      0       1
<FreezeS> does anyone know when 2.6.24-13 will be released ?
<l815> after todays updates my sound card doesn't work anymore
<shirish> l815: that issue is given upstairs
<shirish> look up ^
<l815> huh?
<DaSkreech> upstairs?
<l815> lol oh okay
<amx109> /topic
<shirish> ;)
<FreezeS> l815: it's the new kernel
<FreezeS> that's why I was asking about 2.6.24-13
<DaSkreech> flipstar: ok did the -d it did an update I applied the changes
<DaSkreech> should I quit and try it again?
<DaSkreech> Never mind :)
<l815> any fix?
<DaSkreech> 8.0.4 is available ^_^
<DaSkreech> flipstar: one more thing
<DaSkreech> update-manger doesn't have to be graphical correct?
<Ienorand> amx109: shouldn't there be a device entry, like /dev/*** before the mount point?
<amx109> fstab can use UUIDs
<amx109> also, umount doesnt complain abt the dir not being mounted
<l815> how long does it usually take for them to fix such a bug (sound)?
<amx109> l815, shouldnt be more than a couple of days? you should still have -11 in your grub boot menu. boot using that as a temporary fix?
<l815> amx109, i didn't know about that. I'll give it a try thanks :)
<amx109> Ienorand, just checked, a sudo mount of that example dir says its already mounted.
<l815> amx109, would it be the second option? (recovery)
<amx109> l815, as long as you havent uninstalled -11!
<amx109> no
<l815> oh
<amx109> you'll have two sets of entries per kernel l815
<amx109> one for normal, one for recovery
<l815> i'll check when i boot up again
<amx109> Ienorand, /dev/hda1 /home/amran/places/ntfs/c fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0 is whats reoirted by mtab
<Ienorand> hmm, I honestly don't know then.
<frank_> anybody else notice there was spam in launchpad?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> amx109, did u resized ur ntfs partition?
<amx109> nope
<amx109> [Hardy]TuTUXG, i have the exact same issue with a vfat partition
<flipstar> DaSkreech: update-manager is a graphical thing
<amx109> interesting. just realised all the partitions affected are on the same HDD. would that point to a more obvious cause?
<DaSkreech> flipstar: v_v
<DaSkreech> no cli ?
<DaSkreech> suppose I'm running a server system?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> amx109, i dont c there should be a problem with that
<amx109> me neither :(
<flipstar> DaSkreech: then you rather should use apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaSkreech> flipstar: and I can do that direct to hardy without tearing out my hair?
<oxigen> i dont fully understand this 'tracker search tool', where can i read more about?
<flipstar> man tracker .. ?
<verb3k> will the final release of Hardy ship with Firefox 3 by default?
<flipstar> the alpha also does
<Ienorand> http://www.gnome.org/projects/tracker/
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> verb3k, probably
<verb3k> [Hardy]TuTUXG, flipstar , I know that alpha 6 already ships with it, that's why I asked :)
<flipstar> of corse it will..
<oxigen> Ienorand: thanks!
<Ienorand> Anybod had any clue about the mounted media permissions issues, or have seen it?
<Ienorand> no problem
<verb3k> flipstar, but firefox 3 is not out of beta phase yet
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> FF3 is coming out before next month?
<verb3k> I don't think so
<verb3k> there is a lot of work before final
<DaSkreech> So Hardy is shipping with a Beta?
<verb3k> DaSkreech, that's what I am here to know :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> yes
<rsk> DaSkreech: no beta is a while from completion
<flipstar> rsk: the firefox beta we are talking about ..
<verb3k> rsk, [Hardy]TuTUXG some see yes and others say no :) who should I believe
<rsk> aha.
<DaSkreech> rsk: Fine alpha :)
<flipstar> im not sure anymore since hardy is lts..but in gutsy were also some alpha progs ..
<tgelter> hey all - I ran some updates last night and now my sound card isn't properly detected, has anyone else experienced this recently?
<DaSkreech> It's the LTS that I'm concerned about
<flipstar> tgelter: see topic
<tgelter> flipstar: rats! I thought I had read through the important stuff when I scanned the topic
 * tgelter hides
<flipstar> seems like you need to improve your scan engine
<DaSkreech> tgelter: Always read the unimportant stuff :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> verb3k, i dont think u can call ff2 a final release neither
<spiderfire> should i be able to boot 2.6.24-11 generic with nvidia module? seems i can only use i386 with the nvidia driver?
<vistakiller> i have the same problem with nvidia module
<flipstar> spiderfire: you need to reinstall nvidia drivers on kernel change ..
<vistakiller> i cant use it in other kernel version in kubuntu
<tgelter> spiderfire: I was/am able to boot 2.6.24-11 x86_64 w/ nvidia
<vistakiller> and the tool hardware driver manager it seems that is not working
<vistakiller> spiderfire i have install the driver with envyng
<vistakiller> was the only way to install the driver
<spiderfire> will we be able to choose a refresh rate in this release?
<ethana2> sudo apt-get install chuck-norris
<ethana2> apt-get: fatal error:  You don't install chuck norris.  chuck-norris removes you.
<vistakiller> :)
<ethana2> oh wait, i should switch that..
<ethana2> yes, i just came up with this...
<DaSkreech> vistakiller: KDE4 ^_^
<verb3k> I heard that Hardy is slower that previous releases...is that true?
<vistakiller> i think is very fast
<vistakiller> faster than gutsy
<vistakiller> and the performance is very good with compiz-fusion
<verb3k> vistakiller, nice
<verb3k> vistakiller, I tried alpha 4 and it was really slow
<vistakiller> yesterday i have upgrade to alpha 6 and is very fast
<ConstyXIV> anyone running hardy on an eee?
<verb3k> vistakiller, how much faster than gutsy in percentage? (not compiz, I mean booting for example)
<vistakiller> booting is the same :P
 * [Hardy]TuTUXG wishes he has an eee
<verb3k> vistakiller, thanks for the info :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> verb3k, the speed is not that different imo
<verb3k> [Hardy]TuTUXG, I see
<leon> Hi all just out of interest did anyone else lose sound after the last update
<tgelter> wait, let me answer!
<leon> just wondering if it was me that broke it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ...
<tgelter> leon: read the topic
<tgelter> =)
<leon> I am not asking for a fix
<flipstar> why not ?
<flipstar> just boot the old kernel :P
<tgelter> leon: I came in asking the same question as you. yes, sound is currently broken
<leon> becuase its not a big deal and it was most likly something I broke
<kyklone> who read topics anyway?
<verb3k> leon, not your fault :)
<leon> me
<vistakiller> and me when you told me to read it :D
<leon> thanks tgelter
<kyklone> leon: nice joke
<kyklone> ... not
<sioux> hi .-)
<sioux> no one help me with saa7134_alsa: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new
<inx-live> re: sound - if you read the bug report URL in the /topic you will see that a fix is in build
<sioux> how can i fix this error    saa7134_alsa: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new
<kyklone> released shouldnt mean "in build", maybe in pre-something repo?
<leon> there's me saying I read a topic and the sound issue is in the topic lol, I will now correct myself
<leon> I read a topic once the first time i enter a channel
<inx-live> kyklone: apparently it hasn't made it to the repos yet?
<kyklone> inx-live: do you have pre-releases repo enabled?
<kyklone> well i just guess
<inx-live> kyklone: no
<sioux> hey guys but is it possible update the saa7134 driver shipped by hardy with it's latest version as shown by v4l project?
<sioux> saa7134_alsa: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new comes up once a kernel update is made
<inx-live> sioux: sounds like you got bitten by the bug in the topc
<inx-live> (topic
<sioux> inx-live: no it has nothing to see with the topic says
<sioux> it is the same with feisty too
<inx-live> sioux: ah I see
<sioux> saa7134 driver shipped by canonical is a old version that not include my dvb-t card
<Arwen> new kernel is foobar
<Arwen> impossible to use both X and vesafb at the same time
<sioux> so i need hq to build up the new v4l saa7134 driver, but after kernel updates even if i rebuild the driver i get that disagrees error :-(
<inx-live> Arwen: apparently the frame buffer is a low priority as far as the kernel team is concerned... :/
<sioux> do you know if module-assistant can solve that error?
<Arwen> inx-live, lame.... I use it more than I use X
<inx-live> sioux: have you tried it?
<inx-live> Arwen: did you apply the initramfs-tools work-around for vesafb ?
<kyklone> <sioux> what "sudo modprobe saa7134" says?
<sioux> yes but it install only alsa and do not solve the prob. I 'll like try m-a for saa7134 but i dont know how to that
<sioux> kyklone: ok... no error only dmesg reports that disagree error
<kyklone> copy error plz
<sioux> where is pastebin here
<kyklone> !paste
<inx-live> Arwen: I added vesafb and fbcon to the modules script for initramfs-tools and un-blacklisted vesafb - but I'm not running X so I don't know if that fixes iy in X
<kyklone> pastebin.ca
<inx-live> Arwen: oh - you also need to run update-initramfs -u (IIRC)
<sioux> !paste saa7134_alsa: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new
<sioux>  saa7134_alsa: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new
<flipstar> the bot died
<ethana2> ubotu died?
<ethana2> !death
<flipstar> ubotwo also
<Pici> The bots are undergoing maintenance.
<ethana2> T.T  *sniff*
<ethana2> oh, ok
<kyklone> <sioux> you probably know about this instruction? http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/How_to_build_from_Mercurial it says "The dmesg then returns a list of 'unknown symbol' error messages because of compatiblity issues between the new *.ko module files and the old *.ko.gz ones:"
<ethana2> It'd be fun to have them say something like 'Forgive me.  I know nothing of ____'
<flipstar> ubotwo says "How should I know?"
<flipstar> :)
<inx-live> ompaul: hey :)
<inx-live> ompaul: this comment brought to you by the HArdy version of INX ( in development)
<Kousotu> what's 8.04 release date?
<flipstar> 8.04 ..
<flipstar> 2008.04
<Kousotu> hardy
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> oh.. duh
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> thanks
 * inx-live larts Kousotu for using <emter> too much
<inx-live> ;)
<Kousotu> you can lart?
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> I seen worse :P
<kyklone> oh... he quit
<Kousotu> ?
<ompaul> inx-live, cool
<ompaul> ehh I can lart
<ompaul> he can lart
<Kousotu> ?
<inx-live> ompaul:  /me is not happy with the kernel devs re: ignoring the framebuffer though
<ompaul> you want larting ?
 * Kousotu shrugs
<inx-live> Kousotu: luckily for you I'm not wearing my op hat at the moment *grin*
 * ompaul uses a cluestick on Kousotu to assist in information gathering 
<inx-live> heh
<ompaul> this is not offtopic - someone remind me ;-)
<inx-live> hahah
<Pici> ompaul: this isnt offtopic
<Kousotu> lol
<ompaul> Pici, thanks
<ompaul> !lol | Kousotu (   ;-)     )
<inx-live> judging by the last screenful of stuff, it might as well be offtopic :)
<Kousotu> you guys are wierdos :)
<rsk> we are on irc and using linux
<rsk> ofcourse we are weird
<inx-live> Kousotu: yes but at least er can spell "weirdo"
<inx-live> :P
<rsk> sterotypicly
<Kousotu> rsk: good one :)
<Kousotu> any info as to if 8.04 will suppory newer atheros cards?
<Kousotu> cause my laptop has to use ndis if not
 * inx-live waits fro soemeone to post an incomprehensible Perl one-liner to bring the tone back up to the uber-geek level
<Kousotu> inx-live: sorry, but I don't know perl :P
<ompaul> inx-live, pm
<inx-live> ugh ... too many typos /me larts self
<inx-live> ompaul: sure
 * Kousotu looks for a long pointy stick
<vistakiller> in kubuntu hardy when i open programmes with kdesudo is very ugly in appearence
<kyklone> ugly from point of view which aesthetics theory?
<vistakiller> yes and i dont know why this think happen
<vistakiller> i dont have it before the upgrade
<vistakiller> http://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=synapticbj5.png
<vistakiller> look here all the programmes when i open it whith root look like this
<kyklone> seems fine for me, your better explain theory :/
<vistakiller> ok wait to take two photos
<vistakiller> one with the programme with kdesudo and one original
<kyklone> different theme?
<vistakiller> i dont know you will see
<vistakiller> yes it seems like that
<vistakiller> here is gimp with root
<flipstar> "ln -s ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde ~/.gtkrc-2.0" doesnt help ?
<vistakiller> http://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gimpde5.png
<vistakiller> and here is gimp normal
<vistakiller> http://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gimp1xb5.png
<vistakiller> i will take and for other programme to see what i say
<zniavr1> cp ~/home/.themes/ root/.themes/ ? something like that ? to apply your user theme  to root
<vistakiller> i dont have a .themes folder in my hidden folders
<vistakiller> all of them happen after the upgrade
<zniavr1> oops sorry commands was wrong anyway
<vistakiller> and here for nvidia-settings
<vistakiller> http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/295/nvidiasettingskv2.png original
<vistakiller> http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/2858/nvidiasettings1xr3.png root
<kyklone> do you use kde4?
<vistakiller> no i use kde 3.5.9
<kyklone> seems like part of theme and font settings changed
<vistakiller> yes and only when i run programmes as root?
<kyklone> [00:00] <kyklone> <sioux> you probably know about this instruction? http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/How_to_build_from_Mercurial it says "The dmesg then returns a list of 'unknown symbol' error messages because of compatiblity issues between the new *.ko module files and the old *.ko.gz ones:"
<DanaG> I've built alsa-source, but it didn't fix the missing symbols.
<kyklone> <DanaG> its another problem
<sioux> kyklone: yes i know that but is very annoing issue.  I'll like to in ubuntu no versioning prob.
<DanaG> It's simple enough to just go back to -11.
<DanaG> Too bad update-manager doesn't obey Aptitude's "Forbid Version" flags.
<user5> some news about k -12 and alsa?
<user5> again not resolt
<Unksi> fix is released, we just need to wait it to build and propagate to mirrors
<user5> ok, good thank you
<kyklone> workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/200338/comments/78
<kyklone> for sound
<h3sp4wn> I just rebooted and all was well (OSS relinked)
<kyklone> anyone know how to avoid desktop frames tearing?
<kyklone> in games i use vsync, dunno if it work for metacity/compiz
<DanaG> oss4 hard-locks my system if my emu10k1-based card is inserted.
<instabin> any one having network issues on the alphas?
<zniavr1> instabin: i got one
<instabin> I run synergy and also warsow and the network was very jumpy
<zniavr1> my network card change her mac adress each rebbot so i hav to restart it manually
<instabin> synergy is a way to use the mouse and keyboard of one computer on another... and it kept getting intrupted
<instabin> warsow was very laggy on netowrk games
<instabin> I thaught maybe there was a problem with the driver for the nforce3 series, or the tcp/ip stack
<instabin> zniavr1: are you there?
<kyklone> <instabin> warsaw and syn.. whatever not a tools to test network problems... try ping and pathping
<Skiessi> audio hasn't been working today :|
<dholbert> kyklone / instabin: s/pathping/tracepath ?
<Adys> Skiessi:  revert to kernel 11
<Adys> or follow this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/200338/comments/78
<instabin> I reverted back to 7.10 b/c of the problems
<[diablo]> good evening #ubuntu+1
<kyklone>  <dholbert> yeah that too, dunno why its not called traceroute but tracepath in ubuntu
<[diablo]> guys, anyone know a way of getting acpi=off & madwifi playing nice please?
<kyklone> pathping exist too
<[diablo]> if I add it to bootline, my wifi driver does not scan channels
<dholbert> kyklone: Interesting, apt-get install pathping doesn't do anything, but it's probably part of another package
<milosz> is there a known problem with hotplug on hardy?
<milosz> udev doesn't create device nodes for e.g. usb mass storage devices plugged in
<kyklone> <dholbert> wiki says its for windows... maybe windows only...
<dholbert> ah ok
<Skiessi> but WHY it doesn't work with -12 kernel?
<kyklone> <dholbert> so i should recommend pathping here, i agree
<kyklone> should not
<dholbert>  kyklone: yup, tracepath should work though
<vistakiller> it seems that dekstop search tool in kubuntu hardy is not workinf
<vistakiller> working*
<vistakiller> has a button that say "push here to begine the indexing service"
<vistakiller> i click on iti but nothing happens
<Viaken> The new kernel update has caused a lot of missing symbol errors with my sound module. snd-hda-intel. This a known problem?
<Viaken> DOH
<Viaken> topic
<Ienorand> yes, look at topic title
<Viaken> Sorr :)
<Viaken> Sorry*
<zniavre> it works with the workaround
<Ienorand> seems fix is underway, right?
<zniavre> thread #
<zniavre> right
<savvas> oooh.. unattended upgrades :)
<savvas> Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins { "Ubuntu hardy-security";
<savvas> ubuntu's getting better and better
<kyklone> what you mean?
<kyklone> unattended
<Viaken> Thanks. :)
<savvas> kyklone: unattended-upgrades -  This package will download and install security upgrades automatically and unattended. It will take care to only install packages from the configured origin and will check for conffile prompts.
<kyklone> yeah MS practicing this mechanism also, like updating something even if auto update disabled :/
<savvas> they install some spyware too :p that genuine validation really penetrates privacy
<astan> is there any MIDP compatible java SDK in the official repos?
<jamey-uk> I'm running hardy heron alpha 6, how can i manually set the screen resolution? I need it at 1280 x 800.
<ysth1> no sound device seems to be found with the 2.6.24-12 kernel
<Unksi> read topic :)
<jamey-uk> Where are the screen resolutions stored for X11? I'm trying to manually change mine to 1280 x 800.
<Unksi> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Unksi> though thats empty for me, as it recognizes it automatically
<kyklone> <jamey-uk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline http://m.domaindlx.com/LinuxHelp/resources/modelines.htm
<Skiessi> hey, how do I check the module I need for my soundcard?
<jamey-uk> kyklone: thanks, which section in xorg.conf do I put the ModeLine though?
<ysth1> oops.  I scanned the topic, but "Sound" was at the end of a line and I somehow missed it.
<kyklone> <jamey-uk> actually may you try this 1st: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep 1280
<kyklone> <jamey-uk> Section "Monitor"
<kyklone> but maybe your driver support this res already, and you dont need modeline...
<mooboo1> thanks for put new wine in repo :)
<mooboo1> thanks for all updates, there been very many updates today :)
<mooboo1> but please, make update for the kernel so the audio works again
<Skiessi> is archive.ubuntu.com updated more often than it's mirrors?
<jamey-uk> kyklone: okay that grep brought back mode 161 and mode 162 as two possibilities, how do I use this in my xorg.conf?
<kyklone> <jamey-uk> you may try just add this resolution in resolutions list, if it not showing for you, or install driver for videocard, that is what i did
<jamey-uk> kyklone: ah, (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x800" (hsync out of range)
<jamey-uk> kyklone: it's a virtual machine inside parallels
<ysth1> I like the " Do not report anymore this big - it's a known problem for now - they work on it." comment (about halfway down)
<tgelter> hmm...so anyone have keyboard shortcuts stop working? (ctrl+alt+L doesn't lock screen, my next-track, pause, etc. audio controls are broken, etc.)
<mooboo1> i need audio update
<mooboo1> anyone have ext3 filesystem error? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/200747
<spiderfire> wish i could tell you but for some reason i cant access the console
<spiderfire> has to do with the vid card i guess
<kyklone> <jamey-uk> do you have something like "add-ons" for VM (it is usualy used for provide additional resolutions support for guest OS) never used parallels...
<kyklone> vmware and virtualbox have it
<spiderfire> mooboo1: looks like trouble
<jamey-uk> kyklone: yes, just found them but unfortunately it's a compiled binary and it basically can't detect the xorg version (comes back blank), so it fails and quits. I guess that means the new X11 method is too new for Parallels and they haven't updated their tools
 * jamey-uk sighs
<tgelter> so since I upgraded, I've had crackling audio (not just w/ this recent audio breakage). has anyone seen any bug reports about that?
<mooboo1> spiderfire, ya :(
<spiderfire> try another kernel?
<mooboo1> spiderfire, ya but -12 kernel dont work audio :(
<ysth1> mooboo1: so use -11?
<mooboo1> and Samsung HUTIL diagnostic disk utlity said no errors
<mooboo1> i experienced filesystem error with -11
<spiderfire> but cant you use an old kernel?
<spiderfire> would a kernel from the previous repo work?
<mooboo1> i dont know
<kyklone> <mooboo1> you said you used 7.10, this is probably and old kernel :)
<kyklone> and=an
<mooboo1> kyklone, i ran 7.10 from a live cd
<mooboo1> kyklone, if i would try run that kernel, then it kinda wouldnt work since the new nvidia drivers need newer kernels i guess
<kyklone> no
<kyklone> nvidia drivers support wide range of kernels
<mooboo1> well i remember when i used some older kernel, it would boot like vesa framebuffer or vga or something
<tgelter> all: can I safely kill "ksoftirqd" ?
<tgelter> it's eating up 100% cpu
<Yacc1> Hi. I'm running hardy and need the (kernel?)module "vmmon" for vmware... (modprobe -n vmmon =>FATAL: Module vmmon not found.)
<tgelter> Yaccl: that means you've mis-spelled the kernel module name or it hasn't been built for your kernel
<Darkmystere> Err, how can i upgrade an Ubuntu install without internet..
<Darkmystere> i want to upgrade my Ubuntu install thats not infected..
<Darkmystere> with auto...
<Darkmystere> auto...
<Darkmystere> auto...naahh cant say it...
<Yacc1> ...i think it means it hasn't been built....what can i do?
<tgelter> Yacc1: I'm not experienced w/ vmware but I know that they've likely got documentation out there
<Yacc1> there is nothing about this...only how to activate it manually ....perhaps i have to wait for next kernelupdate
<Darkmystere> How can i Upgrade using Desktop CD/
<Darkmystere> ?
<kyklone> aptoncd
<Darkmystere> er...
<ysth1> Darkmystere: upgrade to Hardy, you mean?
<Darkmystere> yea
<Darkmystere> can i use a desktop cd to upgrade an exsisting install?
<fenrig> hi
<ysth1> huh, I thought there were ISO's for the Alpha releases, but I don't see one for Alpha 6
<twb> So with hardy on both server and client, and /etc/ldap/ldap.conf being a symlink to /etc/ldap.conf, and /etc/nsswitch.conf using ldap for passwd/group/shadow... ldapsearch -x works on both client and server.  getent passwd works (and returns LDAP entries) on the server.  getent passwd hangs on the client.  What can I do to isolate the fault?  tcpdump indicates that packets stop flowing between client and server short
<twb> ly after launching "getent passwd", but getent doesn't return.
<Darkmystere> I cant find the Alpha 6 Torrent..
<Darkmystere> one i found has no seeds..
<spiderfire> what button is meta?
<twb> spiderfire: Alt or Option
<spiderfire> twb: what you mean by option?
<twb> Some keyboards have  a key labelled "Option".
<mmc> file(1)  has been broken since 4.17 .... i.e. doesn't give info on corefiles (doesn't say  what was the program)
<twb> mmc: have you reported it to launchpad?
<spiderfire> twb: i dont have a key labelled option..but i have the windows keys
<spiderfire> can i make one of these meta?
<twb> spiderfire: do you have a key labelled "Alt"?
<spiderfire> yes
<twb> That's Meta.
<twb> As I said initially: 08:42 <twb> spiderfire: Alt or Option
<kyklone> i have a key which make mouse right-click in windows
<user5> hello, about k -12 some news of it?
<spiderfire> twb: but alt doesnt work. I see alt is used for things but?
<twb> spiderfire: define `doesn't work'.
<Arwen> new kernel segfaults with a running framebuffer
<Arwen> someone SCREWED UP
<spiderfire> does not for example magnify the screen in kde4
<kyklone> "The Option key, known to PC users as AltGr or Alt key, is a modifier key present on Apple Keyboards." (wiki) linux is going darkside?
<Darkmystere> lol trying to download Ubuntu Alpha 6 before the final release :/..
<Arwen> isn't it beta time?
<Arwen> !schedule
<Arwen> ...
<Darkmystere> its not..
<spiderfire> how can i assign a key to meta?
<Darkmystere> on April something.. its final release
<Darkmystere> Alpha 6 is last before final
<Artimus> Darkmystere: i generally end up downloading an alpha iso right before the next one comes out...
<Darkmystere> whats the JeOS
<Darkmystere> version?
<Plenum> I'm trying to do a network install of 8.04 and am getting the following error "Warning: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz was corrupt"  Anyone have any ideas?
<Artimus> ...  some combination of vmware or kde is really annoying the heck out of me.  my shift key refuses to work.  i literally cannot use upper case letters right now.  i also can't highlight text with the keyboard.
<kyklone> apple is even more evil than MS... may you imagine...
<ShadowAp3x> Hey, I'm just testing out the latest 8.04 release and I'm trying to use likewise's domainjoin-cli to connect to active directory but it's not working correctly. Whenever I try to join I get an error that says "Failed to contact DC when trying to synchronize local system clock! None of the domain controllers listed in DNS could be contacted or there are no DCs listed in DNS"
<ShadowAp3x> any insight?
<spiderfire> does looking glass for example require compiz or something?
<spiderfire> xgl
<ShadowAp3x> ...
<kumarphilly> im having an issue with 8.04
<kumarphilly> x just restarts
<kumarphilly> kinda randomply
<kumarphilly> **randomly
<Odd-rationale> spiderfire: Looking-glass is an entirely different project from compiz. Looking-glass is done by java.
<Darkmystere> has anyone noticed that the firefox icon for Ubuntu Hardy is like HUGE..
<Darkmystere> i cant make it smaller..
<spiderfire> Odd-rationale: well i know what you mean but there is this option in kde4. maybe its something else
<agima> Darkmystere, it's 128x128
<spiderfire> kpackage wont accept root password
<ShadowAp3x>  I'm trying to use likewise's domainjoin-cli to connect to active directory but it's not working correctly. Whenever I try to join I get an error that says "Failed to contact DC when trying to synchronize local system clock! None of the domain controllers listed in DNS could be contacted or there are no DCs listed in DNS"
<Odd-rationale> spiderfire: oh! ok. I haven;t used kde4 much...
<spiderfire> Odd-rationale: im just testing it
<Darkmystere> agima, on my screen its like 328x328..
<Darkmystere> agima, but thats a rough guess..
<agima> well, and what's the problem with that Darkmystere ? :)
<oxigen> :)
<ShadowAp3x> Anyone think they can help me with this Active Directory problem..?
<Darkmystere> agima, it takes up 5 icon spaces..
<ShadowAp3x> :(
<rbs-tito> Anyone else got broken audio in Alpha 6?
<Darkmystere> agima, unless you know how to make the other icons that big..i dont think so.
<Darkmystere> Hardy Breaks alsa
<rbs-tito> Darkmystere: Gstreamer is broken
<agima> well, in gnome it scales to the current icon size (as every icon)
<oxigen> hardy works great here with alsa
<rbs-tito> And this SCIM thing is awful
<rbs-tito> (the gnome tray applet)
<Ienorand> By the way, has anybody else experienced that "sh" and "scim" appeard as "Zombie"s in GSMonitor?
<Ienorand> It seemed slightly disconcerting to me.
<agima> Darkmystere, now I see your problem
<agima> you could use /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b3/chrome/icons/default/default48.png for example
<gravemind> hey guys, I just installed hardy on a spare partition, but it is not in GRUB yet, how do I put it in the grub menu?
<agima> gravemind, edit your menu.lst
<gravemind> in /boot/grub?
<agima> see
<Darkmystere> have you tried that update-grub thing finding command..
<Darkmystere> yea thats the command..
<DaSkreech> Little policykit help
<Darkmystere> update-grub...
<Darkmystere> youll need to be super-user to do it
<DaSkreech> http://pastebin.com/m55510d28
<DaSkreech> can I just touch /var/run/PolicyKit ?
<Darkmystere> can some one help i cant the dist-upgrade to continue..
<Darkmystere> stuff like :IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/python-support/python2.4/bootconfig/__init__.py'
<Darkmystere> or dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of python-gst0.10:
<Darkmystere>  python-gst0.10 depends on python-gobject (>= 2.11.2); however:
<Darkmystere>   Package python-gobject is not configured yet.
<Darkmystere> and dpkg: too many errors, stopping
<Darkmystere> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed.
<Darkmystere> i didnt paste at same time..
<Darkmystere> Soz....Well i pasted all of it here:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59193/
<gravemind> can someone on hardy do ls /boot for me, so I can find out what the name of the kernel is
<gravemind> and put it in menu.lst
<gravemind> on my gutsy install
<Darkmystere> gravemind..
<Darkmystere> when you install hardy it has its on
<Darkmystere> menu.lst.
<DaSkreech> Is there a current known problem with hal?
<Darkmystere> so check the one in hard
<gravemind> no no no
<gravemind> I installed hardy alongside my gutsy install, and I didn't want to bork the grub menu, so I didn't install over it
<gravemind> now I'm manually adding a hardy entry
<jpbotelho> hiha
<gravemind> I don't want to mount my own, I'm being lazy
<jpbotelho> any1 here have problem with last update?? i lost audio devices driver of my laptop
<kyklone> see... no one read topic... as i said
<DaSkreech> gravemind: I'm kinda failing to see how being in here and asking for a ls of a system fully different from yours
<gravemind> i'm updating my grub menu
<gravemind> but I don't know what hardy's kernel is
<gravemind> just forget it, I'll find out myself
<DaSkreech> instead of issuing a 45 second mount and ls would be any differnt
<DaSkreech> 2.6.24-9-396
<DaSkreech> gravemind: there you go
<gravemind> thanks :)(
<DaSkreech> kyklone: I know :)
<DaSkreech> kyklone: anyknown issues with hal?
<agima> gravemind, you know that grub has a console with tab completion, that has the ability to ls your filesystem? it's no problem to find it out by yourself
<DaSkreech> agima: He's being lazy
<gravemind> agima: I didn't know that
<DaSkreech> assuming gravemindis a he
<gravemind> yea
<DaSkreech> I can't install hal :(
<gravemind> you can do this from the grub menu at boot?
<DaSkreech> I can install hald which is kinda funky
<DaSkreech> bah
<DaSkreech> have to go
<agima> gravemind, yes
<agima> press c
<DaSkreech> I'll hope the system boots tomorrow and try fix it then
<DaSkreech> then figure out why KDE doesn't work
<agima> its even written beneath the grub menu at boot
<gravemind> so I could enter the grub console, and add an entry, without even booting into anything
<gravemind> that's really cool
<shaya> the updated kernel w/ snd fix taints the kernel
<shaya>  snd: no version for "unregister_sound_special" found: kernel tainted.
<agima> yes but you can't save that entry from the grub console because grub can't write on the filesystem (and so can not save the menu.lst)
<vistakiller> it seems that they have upload the new kernel
<gravemind> agima: ah, ok. I'll just add it here while I'm here then
<Odd-rationale> When can I place an order for a hardy disc from canonical? When the RC is out?
<ionstorm> hey, I installed preload on hardy a6 and it wont start on boot, im looking at the runlevels in sysv-rc-conf and they look fine but it isnt starting
<ionstorm> if I do /etc/init.d/preload start it works
<agima> Odd-rationale, search for hardy release schedule
<ionstorm> but it isnt loading on start up
<Darkmystere> so can anyone help me..
<ionstorm> any ideas? i heard they changed init.d or something in hardy
<hackeron1> hey, I'm trying to dist-upgrade but I get gconf2-common (< 2.22) but 2.22.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed -- any ideas?
<nemo> ok. why did 386 get set as the default boot entry in grub? and, is there a correct way to switch back to generic in ubuntu since menu.lst is autogenerated?
<nemo> I suppose I could just switch the boot default, but I'd like for this not to keep happening once hardy goes stable
<silent_> hey, anyone else just completely lose sound with that last batch of updates?
<kyklone> fine here
<silent_> awesome... this should be fun
<silent_> compiling alsa atm... what else you think it could be? card isn't getting detected but is present in lspci..
<kyklone> topic
<nandemonai> silent_, It's a known kernel bug.
<nemo> silent_: you getting that pulseaudio brokenness by any chance?
<nemo> ah. n/m
<silent_> sound is currently broken
<silent_> that's fun
<nandemonai> silent_, Next kernel update it's supposedly fixed.
<hackeron1> sorry, the full thing is   gconf2: Depends: gconf2-common (< 2.22) but 2.22.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
 * silent_ grabs his gutsy laptop
<nandemonai> silent_, For the moment jump back to -11
<nemo> nandemonai: soooo. since you're seeming knowledgeable - happen to know about this generic/386 business?
<nemo> I wouldn't care 'cept I now only have one core according to this kernle
<nemo> kernel even
<nandemonai> nemo, Pretty sure i386 is just optimised vs the generic one. Only reason I knew about the latest kernel bug is because I was hit with it myself :)
<nemo> hm
<nemo> wonder why only one core
 * nemo checks grub boot params
<kyklone> optimized? does linux even run on 386 these days?
<nemo> kyklone: why wouldn't it?
<nemo> 386 introduced memory protection
<sudobash> what kind of question?
<nemo> is bare minimum linux
<sudobash> ...
<kyklone> hmm how much memory tupical 360 have?
<nemo> sudobash: a few updates back, my -generic kernel got replaced with -386 - even though synaptic only says generic is installed
<kyklone> 386
<nemo> sudobash: I care, 'cause only one of the cores is being detected, no multiprocessor support built in this kernel
<kyklone> "optimized" for 386 is nonsense
<nemo> hm. since for some reason both are installed automatically, guess I'll try "generic" first to make sure *that* one has multiple - and that it isn't just a change in latest builds
 * nemo reboots
<sudobash> thats strange
<kyklone> "downgraded" to "compatibility" mode, thats it is
<sudobash> kyklone my gf has a 500 mhz celeron running Xubuntu that I tweaked to hell
<sudobash> with only 256 mb ram
<sudobash> it would run on 64
<sudobash> xubuntu*
<kyklone> so what, its far from 386, pentium (233 mhz) is latest 586 model
<sudobash> Xubuntu runs on xbox which only has 64 mb ram
<kyklone> doubt that
<Dr_Willis> some day i need to mod the 2 xbox's i got.
<sudobash> i have seen it run on 400 mhz
<sudobash> xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ive ran ubuntu on a Pent 1 - 100mhz laptop. :) slowly.
<sudobash> its easy Dr_Willis
<sudobash> yeah very
<sudobash> i dont see slow machines much anymore
<agima> what is the difference between the 386 and the generic kernel? i think generic is right for modern hardware and 386 is runnable on an 386, right?
<sudobash> yes
<stdin>  -386 is optimised for the i386 CPU and -generic will detect your CPU and optimise itself
<RAOF> Well, not exactly.
<nemo> yep. generic, 2 cores
<nemo> 386. 1
<nandemonai> Thanks for clarifying.
<sudobash> yes i386 will not see your 2nd core
<RAOF> -386 has optimisations disabled, SMP disabled, and is there for if you've got a piece of hardware with old, crappy drivers that don't work with SMP
<stdin> nemo: no
<nemo> stdin: I read your response
<zod_> i'm still on gutsy, but I setup a friend with ubuntu alpha 6.  his nvidia didn't work.  i installed the binaries but coudln't get nvidia binaries to work
<RAOF> -generic has all the good stuff enabled (SMP, HT, etc), and is tuned with the "generic" gcc optimisation option.
<zod_> i noticed xorg.conf didn't have driver nvidia indicated.  my understanding this is no longer required in hardy
<nemo> stdin: sooo, question is how to do this correctly.  I'd prefer to play within the ubuntu rules, to avoid future switches.
<zod_> i was going to tell him to try nvidia-glx-config or is that a no no with hardy?
<RAOF> zod_: My understanding is that it is, if you want to use the nvidia driver.
<nemo> like, not just set the default boot to the 3rd option in menu.lst
<stdin> -generic is what you want, -386 is what you get stuck with if -generic doesn't work
<nemo> right now 386 is the top option in menu.lst
<RAOF> zod_: nvidia-glx-config is no more.  nvidia-xconfig is what you're after, yes.
<zod_> ok
<nandemonai> Time to test this new kernel to see if sound is fixed. *fingers crossed*
<zod_> i noticed on gutsy i have both nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-glx-config, couldn't remember the difference
<sudobash> nvidia-xconfig has been around a while hasnt it?
<stdin> nemo: the -generic one should be installed by default, not the -386 (and not both)
<RAOF> zod_: nvidia-glx-config has been deprecated for some time.  nvidia-xconfig has been what you want to use for *ages*.
<zod_> ok thx
<zod_> ok i'm on the phone with my friend now. the first i thought he should check is the restricted drivers manager under administration
<kyklone> do anybody know that instruction sets enabled in -generic? like SSE/2/3 or something
<zod_> he says he doesn't have that. is that no longer included in hardy?
<RAOF> kyklone: Userspace can use SSE/3dnow! etc regardless of kernel version.  Where it's useful, the kernel will dynamically load appropriate code.
<kyklone> so -generic have codepaths for sse3 or something
<kyklone> ?
<RAOF> If it's useful somewhere, probably.
<RAOF> So will -386, for that matter.
<sudobash> zod i havent used hardy but the way to switch the past ubuntu nvidia drivers is to switch the "nv" to "nvidia" in the xorg.conf file assuming that you have the driver installed
<zod_> can't find much on it, is restricted drivers manager no longer available in hardy?
<sudobash> where it says driver                                     "nv" change to "nvidia"
<nemo> stdin: that'd the odd thing. I'm not clear where 386 came from
<zod_> i wanted to see if restricted drivers manager would do the trick before having to get him to muck with text files
<zod_> don't want to discourage a new linux user
<RAOF> sudobash: But it doesn't say "driver" there anymore :)
<sudobash> ahah
<sudobash> well it has changed sorry
<zod_> can anyone tell me if they have restricted drivers... in their admin menu?
<nemo> oh-hoh
<nemo> 386 *is* in synaptic
<nemo> how'd I miss it the last time. oops
<zod_> curious if it's deprecated
<RAOF> zod_: You'd be looking for "hardware drivers"
 * nemo uninstalls
<vistakiller> i have install the new kernel
<sudobash> so is the /etc/X11/xorg.conf mostly the same or completely different?
<RAOF> zod_: I'm not sure if the restricted drivers manager works at the moment.  Also, if the guy is a new linux user, he should _definitely_ not be running hardy!
<RAOF> sudobash: Mostly the same, but empty.
<sudobash> lol
<nemo> RAOF: I reluctantly upgraded my completely clueless mom to hardy :(
<RAOF> nemo: EEEeep.  This is a terrible idea.
<nemo> RAOF: no choice
<nemo> someone did something to completely !@#$ up Gutsy
<sudobash> well it has been diminishing more and more
<nemo> Was either that or find another linux distro
<vistakiller> but the sound still missing
<RAOF> Find another distro would have been better.
<gravemind-hardy> yo I want to report a bug, but I don't know how to check for duplicate bugs -- someone might have reported it before me. It's the usplash screen is the wrong resolution
<sudobash> slackware is good namely Back|Track 3
<axisys> my sound stop'd working.. used to work fine with gutsy.. this is my lscpi http://rafb.net/p/5K60VR65.html
<RAOF> What would have been better again is to work out what was wrong with Gutsy, of course.
<axisys> this is what syslog shows http://rafb.net/p/ZGQDHl47.html
<sudobash> but I like debian just as much
<nemo> RAOF: that was rhetorical - I wasn't eager to try remotely switching to another distro either :)  she's 3000km away
<RAOF> axisys: Yes, so has everyone else's.
<stdin> axisys: /topic
<vistakiller> axisys try to boot with the previous kernel
<sudobash> yes Gusty Gibbon was Very Good
<sudobash> Edgy Eft wasnt that bad Either
<nemo> right up until, oh, november I believe
<nemo> then gutsy made me very unhappy
<stdin> nemo: try "aptitude why linux-image-2.6.24-12-386", sometimes aptitude will know why a package is installed
<nemo> stdin: too late - already wiped it
<gravemind-hardy> neone know how to check for duplicate bugs?
<nemo> also, I'm avoiding -12 after all stories in here :)
<RAOF> Eh, just build alsa-source :P
<gravemind-hardy> audio works for me! I installed hardy today, maybe I am using an old version of it?
<nemo> $ sudo aptitude why linux-image-2.6.24-11-386
<nemo> i   nvidia-glx-new                         Depends  nvidia-kernel-169.12
<nemo> p   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-11-386 Provides nvidia-kernel-169.12
<nemo> p   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-11-386 Depends  linux-image-2.6.24-11-386
<nemo> hmmm
<nemo> that doesn't make any sense
<nemo> I think aptitude is lying
<sudobash> is there a way of formatting Ubuntu from the terminal?
<axisys> my ahy says `i   virtualbox-ose        Depen virtualbox-ose-modules '
<sudobash> is there a way of formatting Ubuntu from ash?
<stdin> the kernel 2.6.24-12.20 has sound fixed
<nemo> sudobash: ... formatting?
<axisys> gravemind-hardy: kernel different
<sudobash> i am testing something sorry... ubuntu nerds are up to something
<axisys> as vistakiller pointed out
<vistakiller> nemo i have the same problem
<axisys> rebooting my box to older kernel
<axisys> brb
<vistakiller> with the nvidia driver in kubuntu
<vistakiller> i innstall them with envyng tool
<nemo> vistakiller: nice.
<nemo> well. good to know there is a reason
<nandemonai> Hmm, ok well sound now works but the binary nvidia driver seems to be borked. =/
<sudobash> is there a way of formatting Ubuntu from the command line?
<vistakiller> i cant install them from synatpic or the driver manager
<gravemind-hardy> this is mine: 2.6.24-11-generic
<jester7> what's more likely, that they'll fix the bugs with the 12 kernel, or that they'll revert to 11 before release?
<vistakiller> the sound in my system still not workin in the last kernel
<sudobash> you can say certain questions and they get tunneled to #ubuntu-meta
<Amaranth> vistakiller: .20?
<vistakiller> in 24.12
<alex_mayorga> does the latest kernel breaks stuff significantly?
<Amaranth> vistakiller: the latest should be -12.20
<vistakiller> what update they upload before?
<zod_> RAOF, thx he's got nvidia working now
<nemo> vistakiller: so. should I remove nvidia-glx-new and reinstall from cli or something? having never heard of "envyng"
<axisys> i am back .. so is my sound.. woohoo! ofcourse with the older kernel.. thnx
<vistakiller> is envy tool
<vistakiller> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<vistakiller> getit from here
<vistakiller> http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envyng/envyng_1.0.4ubuntu9_all.deb
<nemo> thanks
<zod_> he doesn't have preferences in visual effects. the compiz advanced preferences is a little confusing at first
<zod_> i think i read hardy has a more scaled down version is that correct?
<nemo> grrr. I hate it when I accidentally trigger the kbd repeat bug
<nemo> then it is either restart or try to hit the keyboard menu item in a rapidly upwards scrolling list
<nemo> since I always trigger it on up arrow :-/
<emet> this SCIM thing won't close
<emet> I come boot my Ubuntu Hardy machine and suddenly I'm speaking in Swahili
<kyklone> do you know Swahili?
<emet> no
<jadacyrus> Sigh. So I installed some upgrades and now my sound doesnt work.  I click on the volume control panel icon and i get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found" (Hardy)
<amx109> its all in the topic jadacyrus
<emet> this SCIM thing is annoying as hell
<jadacyrus> ah great
<emet> Smart Common Input System
<kyklone> SCIM is your friend,,, if you native Swahili speaker
<hassan> hello, since the last update today, my sound is not working anymore. did anybody see this error?
<jadacyrus> yeah its in the topic
<vistakiller> all we have the same problem
<stdin> people never read the topic, I have yet to figure out why that is
<nandemonai> Huzzah, sound and nvidia are working again.
<nandemonai> At least, for me they are.
<vistakiller> for me is not working
<hassan> @stdin: becaue people are new to this
<kyklone> <stdin> cuz its not in popup and no bold red big font used?
<stdin> hassan: it's the 1st thing to be shown in the channel, on all clients
<jadacyrus> yes but usually you just ignore all that mumbo jumbo and go straight for asking the question
<amx109> kyklone, it should be flashing too
<vistakiller> the good think is tha now asoundconf list show my card
<stdin> jadacyrus: maybe you do, I do not ;)
<stdin> anyway, kernel 2.6.24-12.20 should have sound problem fixed, should be flying through the interwebs now
<nandemonai> Well as as updates just a few minutes ago sound is working again but nvidia-restricted wasn't working. I just used envyng and it appears to be back.
<thecrypto> Is anyone using the synaptic driver with an external keyboard or mouse or over synergy. Since a few releases ago, whenever I use either I have either mouse lag (with synergy) or sticky mouse buttons (external USB keyboard and mouse). Both work fine with other boxes.
<nemo> emet: just disabling shift-space was all I did.  I rather like the Japanese input module
<nemo> I turned all the others off
<nemo> ctrl-space is less annoying than shift-space
<kyklone> anyone can confirm if frames tearing dissapear with compiz enabled (and sync-to-vblank enabled in nvidia-settings)?
<nemo> emet: こんばんは！ :)
<DanaG> Odd, totem can't play .MOD files.  And midi files sound rather bad on totem.
<DanaG> I use timidity, instead.
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-11
<DanaG> Correction on the "doesn't play .mod": I forgot I had headphones plugged in.
<kyklone> :/
<emet> nemo, so it's not just me then?
<emet> good that means it might get fixed :P
<ktogias> Hey all, we have filled a bug report about Greek language support in hardy alpha 6: "no latin layout when booting live cd with Greek settings". Anyone that can help, or suggest how we can handle this, take a look at: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/200803/
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 200803 in console-setup "no latin layout when booting live cd with Greek settings" [Undecided,New]
<hmuller> Something's going on with the gnome clock applet, if I click it, it freezes and so do the panels (Desktop amd64 Alpha 6)
<hmuller> Can't use Alt-F2 key combo either
<Mark_Milliman> Does sound work with the new -12 kernel?
<mohbana> is there an app that allows to me do like a forced burn of an audio cd meaning say i want to add a track that is 85min to a 80min cd it will simply chop off the last 5 min?
<hmuller> Mark_Milliman: It broke earlier, but it's working again for me after the latest batch of updates
<Mark_Milliman> hmuller, then I'll give it a try
<Mark_Milliman> I am still running on the -11 kernel because yesterday's -12 broke my sound
<Mark_Milliman> I noticed the notes to the updates mentioned something about a sound fix in the kernel
<hmuller> Check your clock applet before and after, I just noticed it's broke
<Adys> anyone got wireshark working in ubuntu 8.04?
<Mark_Milliman> Anyone running the -12 kernel with nvidia-glx-new?
<DanaG> 1kcuts tog yek pugp ym  /lleh eht tahw
<DanaG> .ppu dewercs yllatot s'taht  /kceh eht tahw
<DanaG> 1hgraaaaaa
<DanaG> 1grox ,tinmad
<RAOF> Mark_Milliman: Yes.
<RAOF> DanaG: I suggest using the "EN:US" keymap :P
<DanaG> 1kcuts gnitteg draobyek 'nikcirf ym fo derit gnikcsf ma i
<DanaG> .kcuts gnieb 'pugp' s'ti ,tuoyal draobyek eht ton s'ti
 * RAOF thinks that looks like dvorakitis
<Mark_Milliman> RAOF, what version of the nvidia driver are you using?
<RAOF> nvidia-glx-new
<DanaG> 'emoh' s'ti ebyam ro
<hmuller> ok, I just tried breaking the clock applet by clicking it a third time (after restart) and it didn't break.  Can't reliable reproduce the problem.
<RAOF> Mark_Milliman: 169.12+2.6.24.10-12.30 is the package version.
<Mark_Milliman> RAOF, I just rebooted with -12 and it didn't load the driver that updated yesterday
<Mark_Milliman> RAOF, I think that is what I have
<RAOF> I obviously never update at bad times.  My lappy always works.
<DanaG> I am sick and tired of this f***cked up keyboard in Xorg!
<DanaG> oops, I think I mis-asterisk'd that.
<RAOF> Too many *s
<hmuller> or maybe too many consonants
<Mark_Milliman> Synaptic says that's the version I have.
<DanaG> You try typing with 'pgup' or 'home' stuck down!
<Mark_Milliman> Maybe a reboot is in order.
<RAOF> DanaG: Have you tried running an older kernel (maybe Gutsy's)?
<RAOF> DanaG: If we could work out _when_ that broke we'd be much closer to being able to fix it.
<hmuller> DanaG:  Wait, I've been having 'stuck' keys lately too, especially using emacs.  Except my laptop doesn't have sticky keys.  Could it be SCIM?
<DanaG> Hmm, I'll try the older kernel.  I think the actual first breakage was after some Xorg update about a month ago.
<DanaG> This time I was just scrolling with pgup and pgdn on this page.
<DanaG> http://www.engadget.com/2008/03/07/the-newton-virus-spreads-joy/#comments
<RAOF> hmuller: You've probably been holding down a key and getting a mouse event at the same time.  That triggers the bug for me.
<hmuller> RAOF:  That explains it, probably the ALPS pad triggering it eh?
<Toma-> can someone confirm there is now ext3 in 'cat /proc/filesystems' on the alternate installer?
<Mark_Milliman> Can't run the -12 kernel with the nvidia-glx-new drivers in the distro
<paul928> the topic needs to be changed....sound now works after today's upgrade :)
<Mark_Milliman> Sound works video doesn't...at least for me
<paul928> my video works fine, just can't mount ssh folders with nautilus
<Mark_Milliman> paul928, are you using the nvidia-glx-new drivers?
<paul928> let me look
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy in #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependencies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto
<paul928> nomasteryoda, I have the Nvidia Geforce driver
<Mark_Milliman> paul928, what version of the driver?
<paul928> I believe that it's the older version for a 5200
<Mark_Milliman> I have the distro version for my 5200
<Mark_Milliman> but it won't work with the -12 kernel
<Mark_Milliman> At least for me
<paul928> that's the kernel that I installed today. works for me.
<Mark_Milliman> strange
<Mark_Milliman> Strange it doesn't work for me
<paul928> you might try reinstalling the driver
<Mark_Milliman> I had to revert back to the -11 driver
<Mark_Milliman> I already did
<smallfoot-> 31 new updates in repo, yay
<smallfoot-> there been CRAZY MANY updates today
<teamcobra> uhoh, I think I got reconstructor working w/ lzma ;)
<teamcobra> I'll report in a while after it chunks this iso
<DanaG> Wow, I can 100% reproduce keyboard+mouse==stuckage.
<RAOF> DanaG: With an older kernel?
<DanaG> Haven't tried that yet.
<DanaG> Might as well try it now.
<DanaG> Well, the bug still happens with the old kernel.
<Milos_SD> I readed on forums that someone had problems with latest updates ... something about busybox ...
<DanaG> The old kernel is far more responsive, though -- for example, Gnome starts much faster.
<RAOF> DanaG: So, it may well be that it actually _is_ xorg's fault, and probably started somewhere around a month ago?
<Milos_SD> Does anybody else have that problem?
<DanaG> Let me look at the changelogs for xorg package.
<jepler> $ sudo -K
<jepler> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Mar 11 01:36:06 2008
<jepler> argh
<DanaG> I don't remember when exactly it broke.
<DanaG> Perhaps I should grep my pidgin logs for when I first started complaining about it.
<RAOF> Not a bad plan :)
<mooboo1> thanks to the guy who made update with audio
<mooboo1> now i used update manager, and install update, and now my audio works again with kernel 2.6.24-12! YAY!!!!!!!! HAPPY DAY!!
<Mark_Milliman> Doesn't help me mooboo1
<mooboo1> oh?
<Mark_Milliman> mooboo1 what video card do you have?
<mooboo1> Mark_Milliman, your audio was broken, and you updated and its still broken?
<Asa_A> I just installed Hardy and have read that it has PulseAudio enabled by default. I don't see any pulse tools or volume control. Is it not in Alpha 6?
<mooboo1> Mark_Milliman, gf8600gt
<mooboo1> Asa_A, i think PulseAudio is in use in alpha6, but its under the things, so you cant see it, but its there, and it works
<Mark_Milliman> mooboo1, my audio was broken yesterday with the -12 kernel.
<macogw> Asa_A: its there, but you need to install the gui config thingy if you want to do special stuff
<mooboo1> Mark_Milliman, mine too, but now it works, i installed updates and rebooted and now it works
<mooboo1> Mark_Milliman, try run the Update Manager, and reboot
<Mark_Milliman> mooboo1, today I updated again with the new -12 and my nvidia-glx-new drivers don't work
<Asa_A> 'k, because I have a sound card and a USB headset, so I need the tools to configure it
<mooboo1> Mark_Milliman, oh... but i use nvidia-glx-new for my GeForce 8600 GT, and it does work for me
<DanaG> Looks like January 31 is when I first started complaining about the key stuckage in #ubuntu+1.
<Mark_Milliman> mooboo1, crap!
<mooboo1> Mark_Milliman, what gfx card do you have?
<Mark_Milliman> Did you remove yesterday's -12 kernel?
<mooboo1> Mark_Milliman, yeah
<Mark_Milliman> I have a 5200 Ultra
<RAOF> DanaG: Time to report this on the bug.  Negative results are better than none at all :/
<Asa_A> mooboo1, Do you know if the release will include the GUI? It just doesn't make sense to me to not include it.
<Mark_Milliman> perhaps I should remove the -12 kernel and get it again
<mooboo1> oh 5200 ultra is old, and the 5200 is the GeForceFX series, which i heard is pretty bad
<mooboo1> Mark_Milliman, you tried update manager in last 5 mins?
<Mark_Milliman> mooboo1, it was good at the time.
<Mark_Milliman> mooboo1, doing it now
<mooboo1> -11 = 5000 fps in glx gears
<mooboo1> -12 = 8000 fps in glx gears
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that "modifiers forgotten" bug should be grouped with the "repeat" bug.
<mooboo1> i think maybe
<Mark_Milliman> w00t
<mooboo1> Mark_Milliman, found any update?
<Mark_Milliman> mooboo1, 33 updates but nothing nvidia
<Mark_Milliman> there was a generic kernel image
<mooboo1> Mark_Milliman, yeah nothing nvidia, but there are kernel updates there
<mooboo1> ya
<mooboo1> Mark_Milliman, run: dpkg -l "*nvidia*" | grep ii
<mooboo1> Mark_Milliman, mine says: ii  nvidia-glx-new                             169.12+2.6.24.10-12.30
<Mark_Milliman> mine is nvidia-glx-new too
<Mark_Milliman> with 169.12+2.6.24.10-12.30
<Mark_Milliman> same
<Mark_Milliman> my guess is that I need to remove the -12 kernel components and reinstall them through Synaptic
<mooboo1> firefox beta4 out, please add to repostiroty!!
<Mark_Milliman> I would think that the new version would have overwritten the old version
<mooboo1> ya
<Mark_Milliman> mooboo1, gonna eat dinner and try it after dinner
<mooboo1> Mark_Milliman, okie, good luck :)
<Mark_Milliman> thanks and maybe you will be aroudnnt then
<Mark_Milliman> mooboo1 thanks
<mooboo1> please tell package maintainer to add Firefox 3.0 new beta4 to repository
<ethana2> mooboo1: it's out?
<ethana2> today?
<ethana2> already?
<mooboo1> ethana2, yes its out, march 10
<ethana2> checking the all  beta page
<mooboo1> ethana2, http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0b4/releasenotes/
<ethana2> yes!
<ethana2> it's out on the all-beta page
<DanaG> I hope they add a redirect blacklist or a redirect whitelist.
<ethana2> should i download it now, or just wait a few hours and update?
<DanaG> Otherwise I have to turn redirect-blocking off and on for different sites.
<mooboo1> ethana2, i want it now... but i guess i wait few hours and update, then nothing will break
<ethana2> anyone taken it against ACID3 yet?
<ethana2> how does it fare?
<ethana2> interesting..  ff3b4 doesn't have arabic or hebrew for OSX
<twb> Regarding the error I reported earlier; I fixed it by replacing libnss-ldap with libnss-ldapd (from universe).
<twb> Not that I expect anyone here to care, on account of it not being GNOME wankery.
<RAOF> twb: That might make a useful bug report, though?
<twb> Bah.
<twb> I continue to boycott launchpad.
<RAOF> Oh, right.  Sorry.  I forgot you were Mr No Graphical Browser :)
 * RAOF didn't see what was broken in the first place, either.
<ethana2> twb: it would be nice to not have to use a browser for that
<twb> Ah, it's scrolled away
<ethana2> gtk-launchpad, anyone?
<ethana2> completely automatic, maybe
<twb> ethana2: reportbug + python-launchpad
<ethana2> twb: sounds great
<ethana2> i don't want to have to do anything
<ethana2> just like use a debug version alpha
<twb> RAOF: So with hardy on both server and client, and /etc/ldap/ldap.conf being a symlink to /etc/ldap.conf, and /etc/nsswitch.conf using ldap for passwd/group/shadow...  ldapsearch -x works on both client and server.  getent passwd works (and returns LDAP entries) on the server.  getent passwd hangs on the client.  What can I do to isolate the fault?  tcpdump indicates that packets stop flowing between client and
<twb> server shortly after launching "getent passwd", but getent doesn't return.
<ethana2> ...privacy can be protected fairly easily
<RAOF> twb: That sounds like a job for #ubuntu-server.  I think it's a little beyond me.
<twb> Oh, I didn't know about that channel.
<RAOF> Well, at least one good thing has come of this then :)
<twb> That might explain why #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 are always so flipping useless for my needs.
<twb> RAOF: indeed, yes, thank you!
<RAOF> I'm not sure how busy #ubuntu-server is, but people occaisionally get referred there :)
<ethana2> like me
<ethana2> trying to virtualize windows using intel VT for Office
<ethana2> i wonder if they fixed virt-manager yet
<lamalex> Can anyone in here help me figure out why gnome-clock crashes my panel?
<Hydrogen> answer = program.left('-')
<mooboo1> ethana2, it passes like 66 out of 100 or something
<mooboo1> i think
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> ok there.. the keyboard for this seat
<ethana2> got dissconnected..  AT-> PS/2...  I hate it..
<ethana2> now i need to reroute all kinds of cords and hope it doesn't mess up my configuration
<ethana2> i suppose i should take a look at userful's .conf files or something....
<ethana2> meh, i'll just redo it if i have to
<Slant> In Hardy, is there a way to disable scim for a single user without uninstalling it?
<lamalex> Slant: I just modified the bindings so that I wouldn't accidentally switch
<ethana2> i'm going to rearrange my dual seat system and hope it doesn't have to be reconfigured...
<ethana2> i trust the people who made userful used product ID for input devices instead of bus locations
<ethana2> back in 30
<mesilliac> Slant: you can disable it for all users through system > administration > Language support --> uncheck "enable support to enter complex characters", but I'm not sure how to for a single user
<Hillbilly1980> Hi, can someone tell me what the new bluetooth pairing commands are?
<Asa_A> Has anyone else here had trouble with scim, when I type it will suddenly change my keyboard layout. I want to disable it, but exiting scim just restarts it
<Slant> Heh.
<Slant> So guess the scim issue is something a lot of people have been complaining about?
<Asa_A> shift+space activates it but earlier it kept getting triggerd with shift+i
<Pici> I think I'm going to teach myself Aramaic so it doesn't annoy me as much.
<Slant>  
<Asa_A> which makes it difficult to say 'I' :(
<Slant> Pici: ጥሃት ሶኡንድስ ግረአት.
<Pici> Exactly.
<Asa_A> እ ቻን ዶ ትሃት ቶኦ ፡"(
<Slant> Clearest indication of a serious UX issue - that we can all start entering Aramaic so quickly and easily.
<DanaG> √♥ = ?
<DanaG> ∫♥ dt = ?
<DanaG> "Latex" table.
<RequinB4> hardy keeps freezing on direct CD install at the time zone (step 3).  This is on virtualbox.
<macogw> just turn it off
<wastrel> amharic <3
<macogw> just go to the languages thing and uncheck "allow complex character input"
<wastrel> i don't have scim installed or running
<RequinB4> just turn it off?
<wastrel> hrm no scim is installed
<Asa_A> where is the languages thing?
<crimsun> hotwire FTW.
<macogw> RequinB4: the scim thing
<wastrel> just not running
<macogw> system -> admin -> languages
<RequinB4> macogw: oh, heh
<macogw> er "language support"
<macogw> there's a checkbox
<DanaG> I like scim, once you disallow it from eating spaces and shift-ctrl and ctrl-shift (at least on the left side of the keyboard).
<macogw> i needed scim so i could do japanese homework
<Pici> I dont know why I have scim.
<macogw> the best part of doing japanese homework on ubuntu is that when the teacher disallows copy & paste on the webpage, highlight & middle-click still work
<macogw> Pici: part of the default instal
<DanaG> I just don't let webpages break context menus.
<DanaG> Hint: menu key is cool, too.  Or select and drag.
<RequinB4> Meh, about to get the alt cd to instal this sucker
<macogw> Asa_A: did you do what i just suggested?
<Asa_A> yea, I had to reboot to get it to go away, but it seems ok now
<Asa_A> I tried to just log out, but X never came back, so I had to log into a console and reboot
<danag1> does compiz crash on you guys too?
<macogw> no
<danag1> like: entire freeze of x.org
<macogw> emerald does though
<danag1> what is emerald again
<macogw> sometimes X crashes
<macogw> window decorato
<danag1> ah yes
<danag1> well for me the whole desktop froze
<dashua> Has anyone successfully manage to get wireless networking on a Dell XPS m1530?
<danag1> no ctrl-alt-backspace
<danag1> no control alt-f1
<danag1> mouse pointer i still could move
<RAOF> danag1: Using nvidia? :)
<danag1> radeon
<danag1> i think 16mb radeon
<danag1> on 1400x1050 16bpp
<RAOF> Ooh, oldschool.
<danag1> i read it causes trouble
<danag1> :)
<danag1> thinkpad t41, i like :)
<daSKreech> hal is broken?
<danag1> for me?
<danag1> how do i find out
<crimsun> danag1: it did with Ubuntu kernels -10, -11, and -12.
<crimsun> (i915)
<crimsun> now that I'm using vanilla upstream, it's much more stable.
<DanaG> Wait, is somebody mimicking my name?
<DanaG> Or is it somebody who just happens to have a similar first name and last-initial>
<Hillbilly1980> can someone tell me what the replacement for hidd is in hardy?
<Hillbilly1980> i'm trying to connect my bluetooth mouse
<danag1> lets see i have -11 generic
<danag1> but there are some greyed out packages in update manager... like network manager
<RAOF> Hillbilly1980: System->Preferences->Bluetooth
<danag1> and the new kernel, i presume
<danag1> how do i install those?
<macogw> danag1: dont
<macogw> danag1: sound go *crash* in -12 kernel
<Hillbilly1980> That doesn't give me any ability to pair with my mouse
<macogw> that'd be a dist-upgrade or aptitude full-upgrade, though
<Pici> macogw: sound is fixed in -12 now.
<macogw> they're greyed out for safe-upgrade
<macogw> Pici: oh really?
<Pici> Or, thats what they tell me.
<macogw> i just installed the -12 kernel like a half hour ago and havent rebooted yet
<crimsun> well, yes, disabling sound completely in -11 broke it.
<Hillbilly1980> Seriously there is no graphical way i can see that you can search for an connect to a device.
<danag1> macogw: thanks. so i should just wait until the packages become available in update manager
<macogw> Hillbilly1980: whats that bluetooth thing in applications -> accessories do?
<macogw> danag1: im not sure....i would expect them to show as a dist upgrade in there...
<macogw> danag1: i did "sudo aptitude full-upgrade" to get them
<crimsun> hmm, I wonder if Tollef forgot to reenable Browse Device..
<crimsun> (in bluez-gnome)
<crimsun> Gvfs supports OBEX, so I'm not sure why that option remains disabled via compile-time patch
<danag1> i like to go through the graphical tools
<Hillbilly1980> No bluetooth apps in applications > accessories
 * DanaG suddenly wants a banana split.
<Mark_Milliman> Funny, I removed all traces of the -12 kernel and I thought update manager would prompt me to reload them and it didn't.
<mooboo1> DanaG, is the "key get stuck down" specific to Xorg, you think?
<mooboo1> im not sure wether its kernel or xorg or what it is
<crimsun> no, it's a dynticks issue.
<Mark_Milliman> I guess I'll have to let Synaptic deal with it
<mooboo1> crimsun, key get stuck down is a dynticks issue?
<DanaG> It only started happening after a specific xorg issue, though.
<mooboo1> oh
<DanaG> I grepped through my pidgin logs, and found that the first time I mentioned it was on January 31.
<crimsun> it's a dynticks issue, yes.
<RAOF> crimsun: Um, I can "browse device".  Is the notification icon not bluez-gnome?
<mooboo1> oh
<crimsun> RAOF: it is.  Has it been reenabled?
<mooboo1> crimsun, you know if there is any fix to this planned or something?
<crimsun> mooboo1: it's an open issue in the upstream bug tracker.
<mooboo1> or any way to disable dynticks like
<RAOF> crimsun: Seems to have been.  Works for me, and I haven't done anything special.
<mooboo1> or any way to disable dynticks like 'echo 0 > /sys/blah/dynticks' or something?
<crimsun> Hillbilly1980: see ^
<DanaG> I wonder why it only started after an Xorg update.
<Mark_Milliman> Just rebuilt my -12 kernel...going to reboot to see if it works.
<mooboo1> crimsun, oh
<mooboo1> well i hope they fix it
<Hillbilly1980> 1. I্দল  I don't have an app in applications > accessories, i do have a bluetooth icon by the clock
<Hillbilly1980> i can't right click on it, the only plug in mouse i have is a single click apple
<Hillbilly1980> i suspect there is a browse or something under there, but i have no way of getting to it
<macogw> Hillbilly1980: does ctrl+click get you right click?
<mooboo1> well lots of people have the key stuck problem, why dont the kernel developers fix it?
<macogw> Hillbilly1980: there should be a "bluetooth analyser" in accessories
<Flannel> mooboo1: Do you know what bug it is?
<macogw> Hillbilly1980: and another bluetooth thing in system -> preferences
<Hillbilly1980> macogw it does not
<Hillbilly1980> there is one in preferences but no way to browse or pair
<Hillbilly1980> there isnt' one in accessorcies , i just deinstalled and reinstalled the blue tooth analyzer in add/removed programs
<Hillbilly1980> it's still not listed in accessories
<morphir> does flash w / audio work for you guys?
<macogw> Hillbilly1980: can you just run it from a terminal then
<macogw> Hillbilly1980: and once you get the mouse going, re-add it to where it goes in the menu (or unhide it...it could just be un-checked)
<macogw> i cant tell ya how it works...i dont have bt
<crimsun> mooboo1: boot with nohz=off and see if that resolves it
<Hillbilly1980> what is the command called to run it from terminal?
<macogw> bluetooth-analyzer
<mesilliac> Hillbilly1980: sorry I missed the start of this... is your problem the lack of a graphical way to pair a bt device?
<macogw> you can start typing "bluetooth" and hit tab a couple times and itll list the available options
<Hillbilly1980> i would do it either way
<mooboo1> crimsun, i dont know how todo that
<Hillbilly1980> but hidd connect no longer works
<ethana2> good
<macogw> mooboo1: hit Esc on GRUB so you see the list of kernels
<Mark_Milliman> w00t!  I got the -12 kernel to work:  Linux Coronado 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Mon Mar 10 15:32:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ethana2> my dual seat still works
<Hillbilly1980> the command is gone, i assuem replaced with hcitool but hcitool -cc xx:xx:xx:xx:xx doesn't seem to start a connection either
<morphir> could anyone go over to youtube and check whether sound works?
<macogw> mooboo1: hit "e" to edit the kernel you're on.  hit the down arrow so you're on the long line and hit "e" to edit that line.  type "nohz=off" without the quotes at the end and hit enter. then press "b" to boot it
<mesilliac> Yeah. hidd is gone. The correct way to pair it is: open bluetooth-preferences (e.g. by right clicking on the bt tray icon), go to "services", click on your service type (probably "input service" and click "add" down the bottom
<macogw> mesilliac: he cant right click
<macogw> mesilliac: he has a mac mouse
<Hillbilly1980> which i can't do cause my mouse has no right click
<Hillbilly1980> so i'm trapped
<macogw> Hillbilly1980: cant you do ctrl+click or something?
<Hillbilly1980> i have to map a key to right click i suppose
<Hillbilly1980> no it doesn't work
<macogw> Hillbilly1980: there should be an option in the mouse thing to change how that works, i think
<mesilliac> oh :) isn't it in Menu > System > Prefs > Bluetooth?
<Hillbilly1980> i've tried f12 f11, alt, crl
<DanaG> Oh hey, what's the upstream kernel bug number?
<morphir> ouch. I thought pulseaudio solved the problem with play from 2 audio sources at the same time.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, try the 'menu' key.
<ethana2> morphir: can it do two users?
<ethana2> i want each user to get one channel
<ethana2> L and R mono
<DanaG> If they don't install all the good stuff (like libflashsupport and the GUI stuff), then there's no point to PA.
<ethana2> yeah
<crimsun> morphir: no, it doesn't "solve" it.
<DanaG> Mmm, mono.
<lamalex> not getting your post answered on ubtuntu forums sucks :(
<morphir> crimsun, :(
<DanaG> Lots of my music uses stereo effects.
<ethana2> i also need to get one of these seats onto my other gpu
<lamalex> anyone have any ideas for this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=720995
<crimsun> there's no potion to end world hunger
<Black_Magic> i cant upgrade now because its talking about packages  cant be upgraded before it even starts fetching or installing packages
<morphir> crimsun, playing from 2 audio sources at the same time is a big pita with linux desktop
<Hydrogen> listening to people whine about their problems not being answered is even more annoying, trust me lamalex
<crimsun> morphir: by default, absolutely.
<Hillbilly1980> yeh menu key doesn't do rigth click either, and there is no option in preferences > mouse to add a control key for right click
<crimsun> morphir: are you attempting to use flash with rhythmbox, for instance?
<morphir> crimsun, is there a solution you say?
<morphir> crdlb, indeed
<crimsun> morphir: then install libflashsupport.
<lamalex> ouch
<crimsun> installing the flashplugin-nonfree package via a package manager should take care of that
<morphir> crimsun, yeah. I thought that was installed
<morphir> lets see
<crimsun> thought it was or is in fact installed?
<crimsun> and because Flash is non-free, there are some annoying bugs that can't be resolved easily
<ethana2> gnash FTW
<morphir> crimsun, yeh, but the lib is free, yes?
<ethana2> gnash has the potential to make life so much easier
<desrt> s/gnash/swfdec/
<ethana2> morphir: not capital f
<crimsun> morphir: should be, yes.
<ethana2> wait, now i'm confused...  I just want glitz used to render flash
<ethana2> i don't want my CPU doing all that stuff
<ethana2> and i want the freedom to move to, say SPARC
<morphir> libflashsupport is installed
<RAOF> desrt: My understanding was that swfdec and gnash are good at different things?  IE: swfdec has generally been better at, say, google video and youtube, whereas gnash has a more complete flash implementation elsewhere?
<ethana2> gnash doesn't use swfdec?
<ethana2> swfdec is a codec, no?
<ethana2> gnash can use all codecs
<ethana2> so if swfdec is installed with gstreamer or whatever, it should be fine
<crimsun> morphir: reproducible across a Web browser restart?
<morphir> currently I'm confused - should not pulseaudio be the new kid that solved this issue with multiple sound servers?
<macogw> crimsun: by the way, mythtv's sound went *poof* later that day after messing with libflashsupport.  so rhythmbox & flash is dandy now...and myth is mute
<dmb> will hardy include firefox 3 as its default browser?
<RAOF> ethana2: swfdec isn't a codec, because flash isn't a codec (video codecs rarely include the ability to code playback controls :))
<DanaG> Here's my impression of Adobe's flash plugin:
<DanaG> *segfault*
<ethana2> oh, ok
<macogw> dmb: so far it does
<DanaG> Restart session... back.... *segfault*
<ethana2> RAOF: I thought flash had its own new native video format
<ethana2> .flv
<dmb> DanaG: i have that safe feeling with FGLRX
<macogw> dmb: but it wont be final by release so either release candidate will be in there at release or 2 will go out and be updated in 8.04.1
<dmb> nice
<RAOF> ethana2: flash actually supports a bunch of a/v codecs.
<ethana2> i know that, RAOF; i thought it had its own to add to them though
<teamcobra> ok, I've made a custom livecd, and packaged in some programs... I'd like to manually add a launcher button (and possibly a desktop icon) to the default user's desktop, is there an easy way to do this by hand in a chrooted environment?
<morphir> crimsun, well - this does not seem to work
<morphir> one have to play one at a time
<crimsun> macogw: mythtv uses dmix.  Dmix doesn't play with pulseaudio per its default config in Ubuntu.
<crimsun> macogw: (you can make PA use default instead of hw:X)
<macogw> crimsun: how?
<crimsun> macogw: edit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<crimsun> macogw: you'll need to comment out load-module module-hal-detect
<crimsun> macogw: then you'll need to uncomment load-module module-alsa-sink and edit it to read load-module module-alsa-sink device=plug:dmix
<crimsun> macogw: and, of course, restart PA (by logging out and back in, probably)
<crimsun> morphir: which apps?  sudo lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*
<macogw> crimsun: /me goes to try
<macogw> sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart should do it too right?
<macogw> cuz that didnt make myth work
<morphir> crimsun, pulseaudi 6026 morphir   20u   CHR  116,0      11760 /dev/snd/controlC0
<morphir> mixer_app 6187 morphir   20u   CHR  116,0      11760 /dev/snd/controlC0
<morphir> alsamixer 7404 morphir    3u   CHR  116,0      11760 /dev/snd/controlC0
<crimsun> macogw: um, no.  We don't use system-wide pulseaudio for a bevy of reasons.
<morphir> which is?
<macogw> crimsun: oh ok
<crimsun> macogw: it's invoked per-user in the session via ESounD emulation.
<macogw> why's it in init.d then?
<crimsun> macogw: for servers.  Think Edubuntu.
<macogw> oh
<macogw> so i can take it out of my rc*.d's?
<crimsun> macogw: well, if you really want to, sure.  It's not started by default due to /etc/default/pulseaudio
<macogw> crimsun: oh ok
<macogw> is this a weird init v upstart thing?
<crimsun> no
<macogw> i thought anything in the rc's started
<macogw> oh, and the kid said his sound seems to resume properly from hibernate on gutsy now for no apparent reason so he's not gonna try a6
<crimsun> generally, yes, but inspecting /etc/init.d/pulseaudio will show you why the default configuration of /etc/default/pulseaudio prevents it from being used as a system-wide daemon.
<ethana2> wait, what?
<macogw> ok
<ethana2> i can't use it for both seats?
<crimsun> ethana2: "it" being?
<ethana2> pulseaudio
<crimsun> ethana2: it's enabled for the foreground/active session.
<ethana2> crimsun: i have two.
<ethana2> two active sessions, right now
<macogw> crimsun: there's a PA config thing, i heard.  thats not the regular system -> preferences -> sound, right?
<ethana2> my dad's on the second seat researching something
<crimsun> ethana2: both of them are active on one screen?
<ethana2> two screens
<ethana2> two of everything
<crimsun> ethana2: no, it can't handle that.
<ethana2> awwwwwww
<ethana2> *sob*
<crimsun> well, by default it can't.
<ethana2> I'll find a way
<macogw> crimsun: so what would it do in an edubuntu ltsp lab?
<crimsun> ethana2: just use the system-wide option
<ethana2> ok
<crimsun> macogw: system-wide is completely different.
<DanaG> Why not get a USB sound card for one person?
<ethana2> money
 * ethana2 goes to eat
<crimsun> macogw: @pulse-access
<DanaG> What audio device?  Some sort of surround-based one>
<crimsun> morphir: no, I mean which apps are you using?
<macogw> crimsun: @?
<crimsun> morphir: a Web browser and ..?
<crimsun> macogw: the pulse-access group
<macogw> oh
<morphir> crimsun, flash and rythmbox
<morphir> pretty default I tell you ;)
<crimsun> sec, phone.
<crimsun> morphir: gconftool-2 --get /system/gstreamer/0.10/default/audiosink
<morphir> crimsun, autoaudiosink
<crimsun> morphir: which Web site is exhibiting this symptom?
<morphir> youtube
<morphir> there is no symptom really
<morphir> it's just sound as it's always has been on linux
<morphir> one at a time
<crimsun> morphir: and this is with a default config?  No editing of any asoundrc?
<morphir> nope, not at all
<Amaranth> morphir: sound hasn't been like that in quite some time
<crimsun> morphir: do two instances of paplay work?
<Amaranth> we've at least had dmix so as long as your applications were using alsa (and really only games don't) it shouldn't have been a problem
<Amaranth> well, some things use jack, esd, arts, etc but those do the same thing as dmix, roughly
<morphir> see. I have to clue when it comes to audio. I just want it to work
<morphir> not having to make sure that all flash sites in ff are closed
<crimsun> yes, we all want that.
<crimsun> if someone else wants to pick up the troubleshooting, here are things to run down:
<crimsun> 1) ensure concurrent (and overlapping) paplay instances work as expected.
<crimsun> 2) ensure GSt is choosing pulsesink
<crimsun> 3) see the symptoms when FF is opened to Youtube (but no other audio apps are open)
 * morphir nods
<crimsun> 4) see the symptoms when Rhythmbox is playing and paplay is playing
<crimsun> 5) repeat (4), but open FF to Youtube
<crimsun> the results from each of those symptoms needs to be documented in one (just one for them all) bug report filed against the pulseaudio source package on Launchpad
<crimsun> also, include the output from the alsa-info.sh scripta
<crimsun> ^ script
<crimsun> I need to turn in, as I have an early flight
<DanaG> damnvidia.
<DanaG> Just got an Xorg freeze that needed magic sysrq.
 * RAOF hasn't been seeing those so much.
<RAOF> I've just had the "it looks like X has totally frozen" until the next annoying black blink.
<ethana2> hmmm
<ethana2> i have three heads
<ethana2> and my machine is using one of the wrong ones
<ethana2> i want to use one head from each gpu
<ethana2> so i can use compositing window managers on both seats and save cpu cycles and such
<DanaG> Are both GPUs by the same vendor, or is one Intel and one NVIDIA, and such?
<ethana2> one intel one ati
<ethana2> intel integrated
<ethana2> they're about equivalent in power actually
<DanaG> You could try specifying a driver for each.
<macogw> crimsun: does creative xfi work in ubuntu ootb or require 3rd party drivers?
<macogw> crimsun: someone in #ubuntu wants help making it work
<DanaG> Creative is evil, in my opinion.
<RAOF> macogw: He'd be asleep :)
<ethana2> DanaG: i never touched config files for this
<ethana2> i don't know where userful puts them
<ethana2> xorg.conf is as boring and unhelpful as ever
<macogw> RAOF: oh i didnt see that
<macogw> i just saw he was recent
<RAOF> ethana2: Hit the button to enable Metacity's compositor? :)
<ethana2> but i have no opengl
<RAOF> Doesn't matter.
<ethana2> because one card is running two instances of X
<RAOF> Composite != OpenGL, and Metacity's compositor doesn't require OpenGL, just Composite.
<ethana2> wait, RAOF; do you mean metacity can cache all windows and speed up rendering
<ethana2> hmmmmm
<RAOF> Well, it's not going to speed up rendering (but then neither is Compiz).
<ethana2> ok, this will eliminate tearing, right?
<RAOF> But it *is* going to cache all the windows.
<ethana2> i want to redrawing
<RAOF> If the driver is written correctly, yes :)
<ethana2> just repainting from window buffers
<ethana2> ok, where do i go to do this?
<RAOF> Yeah.  No more decoration candy.
<RAOF> gconf-editor: /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager
<ethana2> ok, turned it on
<ethana2> do i have to log out and back in?
<ethana2> is this stable?
<RAOF> Moderately.
<ethana2> ok
<RAOF> No, you don't have to log out.  The composite manager is now enabled.
<ethana2> oh, ok
<ethana2> seems better
<ethana2> looks like it's doing what I want
<RAOF> If you start a new gnome-terminal it should have proper transparency.
<RAOF> AWN should work, etc.
<ethana2> oh?
<ethana2> i'll try starting it
<ethana2> so for that i must log out, right?
<RAOF> No.
<ethana2> ok, starting AWN
<ethana2> uh
<ethana2> fail
<RAOF> Big black box?
<RAOF> No output at all?
<ethana2> nothing at all
<ethana2> it just.. didn't show up
<RAOF> It's possible that your driver doesn't support Composite while running 2 X instances... but that would suck.
<ethana2> it seems to be doing it though
<ethana2> like, not redrawing
<ethana2> only repainting
<DanaG> Metacity doesn't like switching that feature on the fly.
<ethana2> wait...
<DanaG> Try restarting metacity.
<ethana2> oh, ok
<ethana2> so...
<ethana2> i'll just kill it via terminal emulator
<ethana2> and start it again
<ethana2> wait, that'll take it down on both seats
<DanaG> and then run it with ampersand to detach, and then type 'exit' (don't just close the window).
<ethana2> oh well
<ethana2> uyp
<DanaG> Kill it as one user only.
<DanaG> Not as root.
<ethana2> both seats
<ethana2> well it's back up already
<ethana2> seems the same
<ethana2> i guess i shouldn't count on that
<ethana2> let's see... how do i move one head to another card?
<ethana2> this isn't exactly what i wanted to do anyway
<DanaG> Is that 'userful' thingy a package?
<DanaG> Try dpkg --listfiles
<ethana2> yeah
<ethana2> | grep userful?
<DanaG> rather, dpkg --listfiles userful
<ethana2> Oh?
<ethana2> Package 'userful' is not installed.
<calc> how do you determine the mime-type of a file?
<ethana2> ooohhhhhh
<ethana2> desktop-multiplier
<DanaG> Or whatever the deb package is.
<calc> is there a program to run against a file to spit it out?
<RAOF> calc: file is pretty good at that.
<ethana2> DanaG: huge list of files with 'desktop-multiplier'
<ethana2> DanaG: ...all over my system
<RAOF> calc: In particular, you'd be after "file --mime $FILE"
<ethana2> ooh, i think i found what i want
<ethana2> DanaG: /etc/X11/xdm/Xservers.multi
 * DanaG has only his one laptop LCD to work with, so has no point in installing desktop-multiplier.
<calc> RAOF: it doesn't seem to know the mimetype of a .602 file
<DanaG> Try without --mime
<calc> RAOF: OOo opens it under gnome but i wanted to find out the mimetype to make sure it works on kde as well
<calc> cti_lasr.602: T602 document data, CP 852
<calc> cti_lasr.602: application/octet-stream
<calc> so not anything particular useul
<calc> er useful
<calc> also doesn't work for OOo filetypes
<calc> test-document2.odt: application/x-zip
<RAOF> Err.
<calc> its technically right on both accounts but not really specific enough to use (at least aiui)
<calc> and something is causing it to be more accurate since it knew to open the .602 in ooo by default
<awalton__> calc, if you're using gnome (or really, gvfs), gvfs-info will tell you the content type of a file, which is looks up from shared-mime-info
<RAOF> awalton__: _That_'s what I was looking for, thanks :)
<calc> awalton__: ah cool :-)
<emet_> !info firefox
<ubotwo> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8960 kB, installed size 26008 kB (Only available for None)
<emet_> ./.
<emet_> firefox 3 beta 4 out
<calc> hmm more confusing i don't see where it determines to open it in ooo
<calc> claims the content-type is application/x-t602
<RAOF> calc: But if OOo's mimetype includes a handler for x-t602, that'd be fine.
<Mark_Milliman> emet_, but it is not in the ubuntu repros yets
<Amaranth> Jeez guys, so impatient
<Mark_Milliman> Amaranth, I'd like to see some of the bugs in FF3b3 fixex
<Amaranth> Mark_Milliman: And when did beta 4 come out?
<Mark_Milliman> Amaranth, I guess tonight
<Amaranth> Mark_Milliman: wait two days
<Amaranth> Probably not even that long but just to be on the safe side
<Mark_Milliman> Probably
<Mark_Milliman> I'm not in any real hurry
<Mark_Milliman> since most of the extensions I use have not been updated
<Mark_Milliman> Google is waaaay behind updating the toolbar, sync, and some other stuff
<ethana2> is the -12 kernel safe?
<ethana2> does sound work?
<naught101> anyone managed to get icedtea java7 working in Hardy in firefox yet?
<Amaranth> ethana2: yes
<Amaranth> naught101: icedtea is the _only_ one that works here
<naught101> Amaranth: ok, so I have it installed properly through apt, but Firefox3 won't detect that it's installed
<Amaranth> naught101: you installed icedtea-java7-plugin?
<naught101> it asks for it to be installed, then the ubufox thing kicks in and says it's already installed, then it finished, and still no java
<naught101> Amaranth: correct
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> maybe they 'fixed' it to work with java 6 by making it not work with icedtea anymore
<naught101> I have java6 too, but I have the same problem there
<Amaranth> i dunno, i only installed it when someone said "java doesn't work" and i found something that actually used it to test
<Amaranth> i thought java in the browser died 5 years ago for everyone except IBM mainframe users
<Mark_Milliman> ethana2, -12 seems to be safe.  I am running it, but I had problems with the nvidia-glx-new drivers until I completely removed the old -12 kernel from last night and installed the new one
<ethana2> no nvidia here
<Mark_Milliman> Then you are probably safe
<Mark_Milliman> for some reason the new version didn't completely overwrite the old -12 version.
<Mark_Milliman> If you downloaded the -12, I recommend removing it first before updating
<lastent> hi, what the last image that have been done from hardy?
<Mark_Milliman> If you are not running the old -12 you won't have to reboot
<XiXaQ> lastent, alpha 6
<XiXaQ> lastent, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<naught101> or the daily builds
<lastent> that daily builds
<lastent> naught101, where can I find them>
<naught101> lastent: cdimage.ubuntu.com > follow the links
<calc> RAOF: it doesn't afaict
<naught101> anyone know where firefox3's plugins dir is in hardy?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> naught101, /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b3/plugins/
<savvas> naught101: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ ?
<savvas> damn lag
<naught101> savvas: nope, [Hardy]TuTUXG is correct, I think
<savvas> well mine are in that dir :P
<naught101> savvas: mine are too, but they don't work there...
<naught101> they do in the ff-3.0 dir
<naught101> they are also in  /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/
<naught101> and work there
<savvas> i think i broke apt :p
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> naught101, the xulrunner folder works?
<savvas> http://pastebin.ca/raw/937790
<naught101> [Hardy]TuTUXG: it seems to...
<savvas> is this a bug?
<naught101> but the flash-alternative plugin doesn't work ANYWHERE
<naught101> savvas: no, that looks entirely noremal
<naught101> normal, anyway
<savvas> naught101: removing ubuntu-desktop and most of gnome packages?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> naught101, gnash?
<naught101> [Hardy]TuTUXG: yeah
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> naught101, they released a new beta
<naught101> savvas: well, ubuntu-desktop will uninstall when its deps aren't met, and if it uninstalls, all the things it requires or recommends will be uninstalled, unless required by other packages
<naught101> [Hardy]TuTUXG: not in the repos yet?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> naught101, i dont think so
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> naught101, in 5 days, i doubt
<dencrypt> anyone know if ff3b3 will be updated to b5pre soon in repos?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dencrypt, by the final, maybe
<teethdood> I just upgraded to hardy from gutsy. Now update-manager refuses to run saying it cannot do an upgrade from hardy to gutsy. Nautilus refuses to run because of bonobo. Can anyone help?
<naught102> can someone with java7 in firefox go to http://olt.une.edu.au/webct/entryPageIns.dowebct and click the "check browser" button on the right?
<naught102> teethdood: run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get upgrade
<teethdood> naught102: did all those goodies
<naught102> I don't use nautilus, but is it broken in the apt database?
<naught102> I mean, does it have missing prerequisites?
<teethdood> naught102: I have another laptop I upgraded awhile back that runs fine
<naught102> could try reinstalling it?
<teethdood> yeah looks like it...I wanted to do the upgrade though, oh well
<naught102> no, I mean reinstalling nautilus, teethdood
<teethdood> oh ok...worth a shot. I'll try messing with bonobo too
<mtretin> Hey, like ten minutes ago Ubuntu wanted to upgrade two packages, I think one of them was po-debconf, now the whole freaking apt-get system is broken, I cannot install or remove _any_ packages.... Any ideas?
<DanaG> hmm, packagekit description says "refreshing the cash".
<ethana2> has anyone gotten ff3b4 in updates yet?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ethana2, b4 is in the repo?
<ethana2> i don't know; i'm asking
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> not here
<ethana2> ...are they going to start compiling ubuntu for i686?
<savvas> check www.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/firefox-3.0
<ethana2> Who expects to run Ubuntu on a Pentium Pro?
<savvas> i can't because i'm updating
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ethana2, use the generic kernel
<mesilliac> ethana2: the generic kernal is the i686 kernel
<ethana2> oh, i am
<ethana2> but thanks for telling me that
<ethana2> what about the userland stuff?
<tcpdumpgod> bobby generic
<savvas> !compiz
<ubotwo> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<icesword> is alpha 7 out
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, u mean beta?
<icesword> no,alpha 7 version
<icesword> i am using alpha 6 now
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, i dont c alpha7 is in the roadmap
<ethana2> it goes to beta and then rc
<ethana2> i think 6 is the last alpha
<icesword> you mean,after 6,beta will be out ,hmmm,ok
<naught102> ey [Hardy]TuTUXG: I think the new beta of gnash IS in the repos
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> naught102, it is? cool
<naught102> 0.8.2 is anyway
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> able to get it working?
<naught102> not very well
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> not working well?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> or not working at all
<loa> Hello if my clipboard goes down, what i can do?
<naught102> not well
<hfmls> hi there
<loa> Hello, if someone have got broken clipboard after update?
<hfmls> boot with black bars all over the screen (i cna see it all) but with a lot black bars
<mika__> hello
<hfmls> anyone ?
<mika__> anyone managed to get netbeans working on hardy alpha 6 ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mika__, ido
<markt123> I'm updating to Gutsy. There is now signal of progress after 'might be long time downloading ...do you want to continue', there is little more in the logs.
<markt123> How can I tell if it's doing anything? In top it shows memory usage. ???????
<mika__> TuTux .. how did you do it, care t help me out :)
<mika__> TuTux .. I'm on 64 bit version
<hfmls> where can i get this theme
<hfmls> black theme
<hfmls> http://youtube.com/watch?v=o01m7uLaoHg
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mika__, sorry dont have 64bit system
<mika__> TuTux .. okay, did it have some java issues on 32 bit as well ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mika__, x11-xcb lock? yes
<mika__> TuTux .. well basically it does not start at all for me ... core dump
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mika__, able to get java working?
<mika__> TuTux .. how do I verify that, I'm just trying out kubuntu
<mika__> TuTux ... and KDE4 to be spesific
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mika__, running some java apps?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mika__, i use gnome..
<mika__> TuTux .. Yep, I use gnome normally, have 7.10 on my laptop and all works very well on that
<mika__> TuTux, was kinda curious about KDE4
<fdsjkalf> i like ubuntu
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mika__, here is the java bug i used to have with hardy: http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6532373
<mika__> TuTux ... any java app comes to your mind that I can  test
<fdsjkalf> ubuntuis lots of fun to use
<mika__> TuTux ... I use netbeans for ror development, not java
<fdsjkalf> and you can always blow away your windows buddies with compiz fusion
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mika__, netbeans is written by java
<mika__> TuTux .. yep, I know, its very good I must say
<mika__> TuTux .. unfortunately I cant get it to work at the moment :(
<coz_> no java in hardy yet
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mika__, i prefer to eclipse but that's not the case, read out the page i give u c if there is a workaround for 64 bit
<mika__> coz .. umm, I have iced tean installed
<coz_> mika__, same here but no go for online stuff for sure  I havent tried anything else as of yet
<mika__> TuTux .. isnt eclipse on java as well
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mika__, oh, if icedtea i really have no idea, i use sun-java
<coz_> [Hardy]TuTUXG, I have both installed
<mika__> TuTux .. well what I did I git netbeans from repository
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> coz_, 64bit?
<mika__> TuTux ... I have netbeans installer as well, but that crashes
<coz_> [Hardy]TuTUXG, no  32
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mika__, that's really not netbeans problem
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> coz_, the x11-xcb bug?
<coz_> [Hardy]TuTUXG, yep   no way around that yet :0
<mika__> TuTux .. I have 64 bit JDK at hand as well
<mika__> TuTux ... whats that bug ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mika__, the page i just gave u?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6532373
<coz_> mika__, no xcb support with sun java yet
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> coz_, not really there is a work around works for me
<coz_> ??  ooo
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> coz_, look up the link and read the comments
<coz_> [Hardy]TuTUXG, which link is that again?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6532373
<coz_> [Hardy]TuTUXG, thanks guy...will check it out
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> coz_, np
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> coz_, sed -i 's/XINERAMA/FAKEEXTN/g' /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> coz_, u need to change the path
<coz_> [Hardy]TuTUXG, ok I will read up on that again  thanks  this may help   I will assume sun will also put out a different version ..mm maybe even before the end of the year :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> coz_, got it work?
<coz_> [Hardy]TuTUXG, no havent had time yet still doing support and stuff here   I will get to it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> coz_, k
<coz_> [Hardy]TuTUXG, its also after 4Am here  so not real clear headed :)
<coz_> prbably should get more sleep
<coz_> ok guys I am going to do just that    later:)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> coz_, ya, u probly should
<mika__> TuTux .. how did the alternatives work again ?
<mika__> TuTux ... update-java-alternatives
<mika__> TuTux ... lets say I have JDK from sun and I would like to use that instead iced tea
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mika__,  sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun (something like that?)
<catweazle> !seen Adapter
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<ionstorm> is there problems with sound in the latest hardy
<catweazle> in latest kernel ionstorm
<ionstorm> as long as it isnt just me lol
<ionstorm> then i know someone else reported the bug
<ionstorm> :)
<ionstorm> sup catweazle
<mika__> tuTUXG .. ok thanks
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mika__,  sudo update-java-alternatives -l to see ur options
<ionstorm> anyone got bootchart working in hardy
<ionstorm> im trying to chart my box but it doesnt seem to create charts
<vistakiller> hi
<macogw> ionstorm: works fine
<macogw> ionstorm: they should show in /var/log/bootchart/
<macogw> ionstorm: and yes, the audio is broken in the last kernel
<ionstorm> macogw, for some reason it does not log for me
<macogw> ionstorm: perhaps its not in your init scripts?
<vistakiller> have they fix the problem with the kernel?
<macogw> vistakiller: dunno. i havent rebooted into it yet
<macogw> crap
<vistakiller> i reboot yesterday
<macogw> its gonna be hard to figure out if i got audio fixed on myth if audio is dead on all
<ionstorm> yea... I think I may have screwed up my init scripts, I was using rcconf and disabled some apps, then I reenabled them and they dont start up again
<scizzo-> well my nvidia drivers are broken in the new one so
<ionstorm> how can I set all my init scripts to default
<vistakiller> now the system regognize my sound card
<vistakiller> but i can hear nothing :(
<ionstorm> either that or... I upgraded from gutsy
<ionstorm> maybe some things didnt switch over properly
<ionstorm> macogw, btw does bootchart always run? or only on boot?
<ionstorm> and did it modify /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<ionstorm> root@ubuntu:/var/log/bootchart# ls -al
<ionstorm> total 8
<ionstorm> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2007-03-28 08:41 .
<ionstorm> drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 2008-03-10 22:43 ..
<ionstorm> im going to try sudo update-initramfs -c -k `uname -r`
<ionstorm> that may fix it
<hfmls> hi
<hfmls> where can i get latest intel onboard
<hfmls> drivers
<savvas> i believe they're included
<TheInfinity> from intel website. or includet in kernel.
<savvas> xserver-xorg-video-i810 - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<savvas> xserver-xorg-video-intel - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<savvas> 915resolution - resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset
<hfmls> they are i think
<hfmls> but animations are slower tha 7.10
<hfmls> Mobile Intel 965GM
<savvas> try this: glxinfo | grep direct
<vistakiller> they have fix it the problem with the sound :)
<hfmls> same
<savvas> hfmls: i'd like the output of that command
<savvas> paste it in gnome terminal
<hfmls> glxinfo | grep direct
<hfmls> direct rendering: Yes
<savvas> hfmls: now this one: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver
<hfmls> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<hfmls> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<hfmls> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<hfmls> ||/ Nome           Versão        Descrição
<hfmls> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<hfmls> ii  xserver-xorg-v 2:2.2.1-1ubunt X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display d
<hfmls> it says this when i write this
<hfmls> - dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-intel
<savvas> apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel
<savvas> the newest candidate is: 2.2.1-1ubuntu3
<hfmls> yes
<hfmls> but it seems slower than 7.10
<hfmls> a lot
<savvas> file a bug :)
<savvas> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<hfmls> in ubuntu chan  they are saying that it's now the latest version
<hfmls> :S
<lordleemo> hfmls: slytherien told u thats its not the latest version. if posting in 2 seperate rooms please read your replies properly
<hfmls> lordleemo,  my bad
<hfmls> i wanted to write not
<hfmls> and not now.
<hfmls> what is happening here is , what happens in windows when u're usind windows default driver.
<hfmls> when u scroll stuff it jumps around. and no smooth.
<hfmls> not*
<alex_> Hey all.  I was wondering if anyone would be willing to help troubleshoot a wireless connection problem.  I have been using Heron for a bit with no problems.  After some updates a few days ago, wireless stopped working.  I have not yet identified the problem, but I've got a number of good leads from log files.
<alex_> When I try to use the network manager applet, it will no longer list the available networks.  When trying to manually configure the network, it doesn't show the wireless adapter as present.
<teamcobra> alex, type dmesg in a terminal
<teamcobra> and let me know if anything regarding errors w/ the wireless driver pop up
<alex_> dmesg returns the following relavant output:
<alex_> ath_pci_ Unknown symbol _ath_hal_attach
<alex_> and the same message for the unknown symbols ath_hal_process_noisefloor, ath_hal_computextime, ath_hal_mhz2ieee, ath_hal_detach, ath_hal_prove, ath_hal_init_channels, and ath_hal_getwirelessmodes
<teamcobra> hmm... so it's an atheros, the atheros next to me works fine :/ :/ are you running the latest kernel?
<teamcobra> (just noticed an update popped up today, I'm updating now (broadcom on this box.... the atheros on the laptop has worked since at least alpha5, but that's when I started using hardy) )
<alex_> Looking at cat daemon.log | grep NetworkManager, there is a lot of output.  It looks like it sees the adapter just fine, as well as the network it's supposed to connect to, and it tries to connect.  The connection times out and it will sometimes ask for a new key.  After this fails a few times, it will disable the adapter.
<teamcobra> the atheros driver is enabled in the restricted driver manager, right?
<alex_> Yes, I updated the kernel from the repos a couple hours ago.  Unless there's a REALLY new one, I should be up to date.
<alex_> I'll check, but I'm pretty sure, and it was working until very recently.
<teamcobra> yeah, I figured it would be, but it's worth a look ;p
<alex_> Interesting.  Upon looking at the restricted drivers manager, it is enabled, but is said to be "not in use"
<alex_> would it be worth modprobing?
<teamcobra> I suppose ;)
<gordonjcp> why's the atheros driver a restricted driver?
<TheInfinity> because they copied a module from original drivers
<TheInfinity> this will change soon, then it will be called ath5k
<gordonjcp> hm, what licence were the original drivers under?
<gordonjcp> I know that netbsd supports atheros without any "funny business"
<TheInfinity> they used atheros' HAL
<teamcobra> the new b43 drivers for the bcm4311 rev02 are beautiful, btw ;)
<TheInfinity> and they will change to OpenHAL
<gordonjcp> TheInfinity: ralink ftw
<alex_> so, upon trying to load it manually, it fails.  Looking at dmesg, it gives all the same unknown symbol output that was there before.
<TheInfinity> gordonjcp: not really, after all the probs with it ;)
<TheInfinity> i would say intel ftw ;)
 * gordonjcp doesn't use any Intel parts
<ethana2> gordon: AMD, IBM, or Sun?
<gordonjcp> too many problems with Intel
<teamcobra> alex, 1 sec
 * TheInfinity uses 802.11n atheros chipset ... and i dont have xorg in gutsy :(
<adam_> I would like to update my Gutsy to Hardy alpha release, how do i do that?
<vistakiller> press alt+f2 and then type update-manager -d
<gordonjcp> ethana2: AMD and VIA in PCs, Atmel and ARM for projects
<gordonjcp> ethana2: Intel wouldn't sample me parts, Atmel had a guy phone me up to discuss what I needed for half an hour and then sent me about 100 quid's worth of flash parts for free
<ethana2> whoa
<TheInfinity> adam_: i would not recomment hardy for you
<TheInfinity> hardy is REALLY alpha.
<vistakiller> yes
<ethana2> adam_: despite what people like me tell you
<teamcobra> alex: hrmmm...... running 64bit? what model card?
<adam_> I thought it's scheduled for release next month :S
<ethana2> adam_: yes, but....  lots of changes were made
<macogw> adam_: it is...its still alpha though
<macogw> lots of changes in the last like...3 days
<ethana2> adam_: i'm using it for drivers
<ethana2> adam_: sound broke and stuff
<alex_> 32 bit.  lspci | grep Atheros: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<adam_> yeah I need drivers too here. So is hardy more alpha than the previous versions of ubuntu were a few months before release? (I've tested those in their time too)
<macogw> this is my 3rd time riding ubuntu unstable and i still get a little antsy when there's a kernel upgrade
<macogw> if you're used to alpha and can take care of yourself in a command-line-only system...go ahead
<adam_> macogw, I can manage, but I am by no means a CLI wizard
<alex_> teamcobra: in googling around, I'm mostly finding stuff from people who compiled their own madwifi.  I also get errors in a number of places about dbus, but I haven't found anything useful yet.
<macogw> i use it on my main (ok...only) machine, so i made sure i could do just about everything i do from the command line before i started doing this
<teamcobra> yeah, it is looking like compiling a new madwifi might be the best route
<akshay> Hi, I am not able to install hardy on my laptop
<teamcobra> it's weird that it was working and then broke, does it work when you boot into the older kernel
<akshay> Presario C700
<macogw> akshay: whats wrong
<akshay> the disk drives are not getting detected
<macogw> O_o thats a problem....
<macogw> optical or hard drives?
<alex_> teamcobra: nope.  Let me try the oldest one I've got again though, just to make sure I don't lie to you.  Pretty sure I tried them all with no success.
<akshay> no. the IDE and the sata ones
<macogw> ...uh...optical or hard drives?
<akshay> Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEm
<macogw> they can both be either IDE or SATA
<akshay> hard drives
<teamcobra> k, I'll see you on the other side, I believe I'm in for a reboot myself ;)
<macogw> huh....thats bug-report worthy
<alex_> I'm on another system right now, so I won't be going anywhere.
<catweazle> teamcobra: you can test the compat-wireless stuff http://linuxwireless.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6
<akshay> can't tell from lspci output
<macogw> umm can you try from an alpha 5 disk? you'll just have more updates to install
<catweazle> the readme tells you all you know
<akshay> @macogw I am netbooting it from my desktop
<teamcobra> cat: ok
<macogw> ooo
<akshay> using the latest files which I could find
<macogw> ok i have no idea how to troubleshoot that
<teamcobra> actually, that might be right up alex_'s alley ;)
<macogw> report a bug for it and then maybe you can install a slightly older version like alpha 5 or even just install gutsy and dist upgrae
<akshay> ok
<teamcobra> brb, rebooting
<akshay> Actually, i had the same problem with my desktop also, but by passing pci=irqpoll and making the IDE drives act as RAID , I had been able t install hardy on  my desktop
<akshay> which I had also netbooted
<vistakiller> some problems with kde-kubuntu hardy heron. Is the second day from the gutsy upgrade
<vistakiller> the pager still didnt work correct when you run compiz-fusion. I have this problem and to gutsy.
<vistakiller> i have check the option to remember the session and the programmes i have left open but this is not working. I have to open them manual.
<teamcobra> back
<vistakiller> and finally desktop search tool, hardware driver manager is not working
<alex_> teamcobra: I found someone with a similar looking problem.  They claim that disabling acpi at boot clears up the issue.  I'm trying this now.
<teamcobra> try irqpoll as well
<teamcobra> or instead of straight-out disabling acpi
<teamcobra> you'd probably be better off using noapic instead (similar issues on this laptop and gutsy, w/ irqs, I believe)
<akshay> Ok, trying
<alex_> Yeah, so, killing acpi killed usb.
<alex_> I'll give noapic a shot.
<teamcobra> irqpoll by itself might do the trick, if not try noapic irqpoll
<teamcobra> any ideas on how to fix something like this: scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/usr/lib/hsfmodem/modules/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.   ?
<alex_> is there a CFLAGS option set in the makefile mentioned?
<teamcobra> there's a ton of them :/
<alex_> What is in the Makefile.build?  Is there any information about what the previous CFLAGS value was, before it apparently changed?
<teamcobra> there isn't a Makefile.build :p no big deal, it's the horrid linuxant modem driver
<teamcobra> probably breaks in other ways too ;p
<alex_> no luck with irqpoll or noapic, or any combination thereof.
<Wartorn> I started running Hardy a week ago, and the update i ran today "broke" my X3100 intel graphics chip. Compiz now runs terribly slow, opengl has tons of artifacts etc. Anyone have a clue?
<Wartorn> Before today, it ran just fine (except games and graphic heavy stuff ran terribly slow)
<alex_> I'm trying another cold boot just to see if anything is different again.
<alex_> I don't know that much about its function, but do you think there's any chance it's dbus related?  I see dbus errors in several places, but anywhere I can find references to them in forums, it seems like they're generally deemed fairly benign.
<teamcobra> it doesn't seem that way, but I think network manager does heavily use dbus
<teamcobra> so...... I could be horribly wrong ;p
<vega--> hardys "scim" or whatever that popped up a week ago or so has serious problems
<vega--> my keyboard layout changes to some "amharic" many times per hour randomly
<teamcobra> brb, rebooting again
<alex_> Vegar: lol.  That's a really annoying problem to have, but it's kind of funny.  Too bad you don't want to be typing in amharic!
<vistakiller> vega i think is time to learn a foreign language :D
<alex_> lol
<vega--> exactly this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=716952
<vistakiller> the problem with konqueror and flash still exist
<vega--> what #%¤#¤ decided to include this kind of crap...
<alex_> vega, while it does suck right now, I'm really hoping it will serve as a better replacement for the old gnome keyboard indicator and layout switcher.
<alex_> It's buggy and annoying right now, but my hope is that it will eventually actually work.
<alex_> I don't, however, like that it's thrown up there by default, without the user really having a say in it.
<alex_> Hopefully that's something that'll get worked out.
<vega--> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/199158
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 199158 in scim "scim appeared and cannot be deactivated (dup-of: 199030)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 199030 in scim "Can't close SCIM" [High,Fix released]
<vega--> hmm, i'm up to date and i still have it
<vega--> the problem
<vega--> really clever to put a shortcut key to shift-space!
<alex_> well really, how often do you need a capital space? :)
<vega--> "That particular hotkey combination is annoying because obviously at the start of most sentences you type a space before pressing shift for the capital letter."
<vega--> that sums it up pretty clearly
<vega--> i seem to manage to accidentally get that behaviour many times an hour
<alex_> I do like the keyboard indicator option of using both alts, shifts, or ctrls together.
<alex_> Only very rarely do I ever accidentally hit both alts together.
<vega--> anyway, how often does one need to change the keyboard layout?
<teamcobra> so... is gnome 2.22 official then?
<alex_> I actually use the feature a fair bit.
<teamcobra> I guess it is ;)
<alex_> I use dvorak, but for some apps where the key mappings are geographical on the keyboard, vs logical by letter, it's more convenient to switch it back to qwerty when necessary.
<vega--> still seems kind of minor thing that should NOT be enabled by default, AT least not the shortcuts
<alex_> I agree.
<RAOF> Yes, and it's in the process of being dealt with.
<vega--> ok, now it's ok when i disabled ALL shortcuts in the thing
<RAOF> Also, SCIM isn't actually a keyboard map changer, it's an input process thingy. :)
<vega--> hmm, maybe even better exit whole thing from eating memory
<ionstorm> whats the point of SCIM
<RAOF> ionstorm: The ability to enter non-latin characters easily.
<ionstorm> it annoyed me, I had to apt-get remove
<ionstorm> o
<RAOF> Well, that works :)
<ionstorm> well why would that startup automatically, it seems more of a addon feature than a requirement
<RAOF> Because it got accidentally enabled for everything.
<ionstorm> hrm, my update manager gives me errors installing; gnome.pm or something
<RAOF> Also, because sometimes people want to be able to enter japanese with an english keyboard (and you obviously can't have a full Japanese keyboard).
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> should a solid states hd act as a normal hd with ubuntu?
<akshay> Hi,
<akshay> I want to report a bug
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> what bug?
<akshay> I tried to install hardy on my Presario C700
<akshay> by netboot
<savvas> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<akshay> the hardy did not detect my disk drives.
<akshay> So, I netbooted it for feisty install
<akshay> which has detected the drives and installed
<savvas> and gutsy ?
<akshay> didn't try.
<alex_> well all, I'm headed to bed for a few hours.
<alex_> cobra, thanks for the help.
<alex_> I'll have to put it off for another time.
<KrimZon> what's the sound problem people have had with the -12 kernel?
<alex_> Hopefully a few more updates and it'll start working again.
<alex_> bye all
<savvas> akshay: try report it and give them the sata/ata model/brand of the disk drives you have and a log of this output: lspci -nnv
<savvas> KrimZon: that was resolved in -12.12
<KrimZon> so if i update now i'll be ok?
<KrimZon> or at least stand a good chance
<savvas> hm.. the gnome updates are broken
<akshay> @savvas: Ok
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> KrimZon, u should be ok, but somebody said that that have to remove the old -12 kernel and install the new one to get the sound works
<KrimZon> i havent installed any -12 kernel yet
<savvas> heh, i'm not falling for the same thing again
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> KrimZon, on then u dont need to worry about the remove part
<savvas> sorry, just bubbling around :P
<savvas> The following packages will be REMOVED: deskbar-applet gnochm gnome-games gnome-media libdeskbar-tracker libgnome-media0 music-applet python-gnome2-desktop python-gnome2-extras rhythmbox sound-juicer ubuntu-desktop
<KrimZon> i held off because i was doing audio stuff at the time
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> savvas, that's awesome
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> savvas, try with the gui?
<savvas> ah-hah! found the culprit
<savvas> gnome-media-common
<savvas> hm.. it favours partial upgrade
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> synaptics?
<savvas> no the update manager
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> try synaptics
<savvas> same :)
<savvas> to be removed bla bla bla ubuntu-desktop
<rocky> heh yeah, upgrading gnome-media-common this morning wants to remove a ton of gnome packages inculding ubuntu-desktop
<vega--> ahh, scim is now purged, joy
 * [Hardy]TuTUXG is afraid to update his hardy now ...
<savvas> rocky: yep, that's why i spent 2-3 hours reinstalling the root partition :P
<savvas> rocky: is this a known bug?
<rocky> no idea, i just saw it
<anon11_11> when is +1 rc released?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Bug 199141
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 199141 in pam-umask "seems to be broken, requires to remove almost all installed packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199141
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> not confirmed yet
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> anon11_11, if the beta is alright i dont think we gonna c any rc release before the final
<anon11_11> [Hardy]TuTUXG, k thx
<juice_> Hi
<vistakiller> hi
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> hi
<anon11_11> hi
<vistakiller> is there a plan to fix the little problems in kubuntu?
<vistakiller> or all the developer is working again in ubuntu?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> no idea
<savvas> Bug #200942
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 200942 in gnome-media "gnome-media-common wants to remove important packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200942
<savvas> and i hope it's not a duplicate
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> savvas, how did u find that?
<savvas> I just posted it :\
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> oh
<humbolto>  I have two keyrings in gutsy/hardy: default and login. which one is the deprecated leftover from feisty and how can I merge the two?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> cd
<savvas> humbolto: maybe by exporting and importing them to the other account?
<teamcobra> hrm, I'm remastering a hardy livecd, and a few programs didn't apt-get upgrade properly (probably due to the chroot and not being updated while in the gui).... I can recreate the exact error in a moment, anyone have any ideas
<savvas> sudo apt-get install -f ?
<teamcobra> that'd work once booted into the livecd, but not in the chroot
<teamcobra> 1 moment ;)
<savvas> brb
<teamcobra> k, brb myself, rebooting again
<qzio> hm, im using firefox 3.0b3 and the flashplugin-nonfree, but i cant watch youtube videos or other flash-films, ie youtube plays the move for about 2-5 sec. and then it hangs.. is this a known problem?
<anon11_11> qzio, well it is beta after all
<qzio> anon11_11: yeah, but i used to be able to view youtube flicks... i'll try firefox2..
<nandemonai> qzio, reinstall the flashplugin-nonfree
<nandemonai> qzio, Worked for me. I had the same problem.
<vistakiller> konqueror have problem with flash?
<qzio> nandemonai: ok, i'll try that thanks
<anon11_11> qzio, do you have beta and stable on the same box both installed? how do you run them without conflictions or corruptions to ~/.mozilla ?
<qzio> anon11_11: dont know actually, i've downloaded the firefox2-package and runs the binary without any other firefoxes running...
<anon11_11> qzio, where did you install the beta?
<anon11_11> qzio, 3 beta 4 is out btw, you may want to try that
<naught102> anyone know what happens when the gnash plugin AND the nonfree flash plugin are installed?
<qzio> anon11_11: i just unpacked it..
<qzio> anon11_11: i'll stick with the package from the repo..
<anon11_11> qzio, ok, how do you have 3b4 installed?
<anon11_11> qzio, ok
<qzio> nandemonai: i did aptitude reinstall, restarted firefox, same problem.. this is not really important... ill fix it later, at work now...
<nandemonai> qzio, Ah ok. odd. I just did a apt-get remove && apt-get install but same thing pretty much.
<qzio> nandemonai: hmm ko.. yeah, well i'll look into that later :)
<nandemonai> Best of luck.
<NineTeen67Comet> Haya I've got Apha6 running (very well until....) I did a little aptitude dist-upgrade (full-upgrade too) and lost X (assuming the new kernel doesn't like the nvidia package) so I rebooted into the "older" kernel and the sound isn't working (assume there was an update to the sound applications -still alsa?-) .. any new info on what needs to be done to keep nvidia happy and fire up the shound? (I'm not really a noob, just playing 
<teamcobra> back
<rsk> NineTeen67Comet: alsa broke in the last upgrade and is fixed in the newest
<NineTeen67Comet> ahan'k .. I'll update tomorrow or when ever the update goes public'ish. Do I need to re-install nvidia-glx-new when ever the kernel is updated? (like when I do it manually in other *nix'es)
<Pici> NineTeen67Comet: if you are using the packaged nvidia driver (the one in the repos) then you dont need to do anything
<Kano> hi, it seems somebody broke the syslinux menu
<Kano> for the snapshot
<NineTeen67Comet> Pici: Yeah, I just use the repos, things got messy last time I tried to add stuff from outside the package/repository.
<Kano> at least the kernel has sound,but can only booted via network..
<teamcobra> wb savvas
<savvas> ty
<virtuelv> Does anyone know what's up with font rendering these days?
<teamcobra> not I :p
<virtuelv> font sizes seem to have changed, and they appear blurred
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> virtuelv, disable font hinting works for me
<virtuelv> [Hardy]TuTUXG: that looks much much worse
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> virtuelv, that looks much better here ;P
<virtuelv> I've always been running with full hinting, but a few weeks ago, font rendering definitely changed
<virtuelv> and it also changed for non-GTK apps in a bad, bad, bad way
<teamcobra> if anyone could help me resolve an apt-get configuration error (remastering alpha6 in chroot) , the error paste is here: http://pastebin.com/m3a1f326a
<teamcobra> I'm sure that an 'apt-get install -f' would fix it once the user is booted into the gui from the livecd, but I'd like to fix the issue beforehand ;)
<KrimZon> i get no sound with the -12 kernel
<Pici> KrimZon: update please.
<KrimZon> i just did
<savvas> virtuelv: you can change font appearance in system -> preferences -> appearance -> fonts
<virtuelv> savvas: I am very aware of that
<virtuelv> my point is that the appearance of fonts changed significantly with some freetype update
<teamcobra> nevermind, just fixed the apt-get problem
<Lynoure> What new is there for Kubuntu in Hardy? https://wiki.kubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha6 is disappointingly copy-paste from the Ubuntu page.
<simosx> anyone has issues with SCIM?
<vistakiller> Lynoure i have kubuntu hardy
<vistakiller> the new things is kde 3.5.9
<Dr_willis> ive seen several people asking about scim this last few days.
<vistakiller> and desktop search(is not working),driver manager (is not working) :P
<Pici> Yes, the scim shortcuts need to be revised.
<seezer> really. it's too annoying..
<Lynoure> vistakiller: desktop search was (not working) in gutsy already :/
<vistakiller> it is a new tool
<Lynoure> vistakiller: yey for new tools, same results :) Does it also not work by hogging cpu?
<naught102> Lynoure: not much
<vistakiller> but is not working.It has a icon to begin sevice but when i click is not working
<vistakiller> the good thing in kubuntu is dolphin is very fast now
<vistakiller> and adept
<Dr_willis> a frozen snail crawling up hill in a blizzard was faster then the old adept. :)
<Lynoure> Still no compiz for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> You can install compiz for kde if you want.
<naught102> dolphin is crap. the only thing it has better than konqueror is the clickable address bar
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: I know, I know, unlike on Ubuntu where it comes with the installation
<naught102> everything else is painful
<Dr_willis> Lynoure,  proberly not going to  be included by default any time soon.
<vistakiller> naught102 i think is faster than konqueror now
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: so still being able to install it by hand does not count as an improvement. :/
<vistakiller> konqueror still have the problem with flash
<naught102> vistakiller: I don't find konqueror to be too slow...
<Dr_willis> Lynoure,  i dont consider compiz being included on ubuntu an improvement. :)
<naught102> I don't use konq for web browsing though
<vistakiller> is not slow but dolphin is better now
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: I just wish there was something new and fancy, currently the Kubuntu Hardy alpha6 page is just sad.
<Dr_willis> Id rather have stable and reliable.. then fancy. :)
<vistakiller> i think we must go to kde 4 this is the future for kubuntu
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: well, that page basicly says Kubuntu Hardy is gnome =)
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: it's not LTS version either...
<naught102> Lynoure: fancy is what kills linux
<Dr_willis> Im not worried about LTS either...
<judgen> Just a wuestion why does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not show the driver selection screen?
<Dr_willis> I always install the ubuntu and kubuntu desktoops  on my machine. so It dosent matter to me much at all - which i install. :)
<vistakiller> judgen +1
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: I just meant that it's not the version that can toot it's horn with the LTS aspect either.
<judgen> vistakiller, so how do i configure the scren then?
<judgen> vistakiller, should i just use nano then?
<Dr_willis> Lynoure,  I alwyas figured the LTS thing was to impress the   Business-suits. :)
<vistakiller> i dont know why is very starnge
<vistakiller> and the xorg,conf is very strange now
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: I work with Business-suits... that's why it is a bit relevant to me.
<Dr_willis> the xorg.conf has been getting more and more minimal it seems. :)
<judgen> is there a working xcfon i could wget from anywhere. because writing a xorg.conf takes ages in nano
<Dr_willis> i wonder when its going to vanish competely.
<judgen> xorg.conf i ment
<Dr_willis> judgen,  ive cheated and used ones from working live  cd's befor.
<vistakiller> judgen what are you try to do?
<vistakiller> install drivers?
<judgen> vistakiller, nah i have the drivers. i just want to configure xorg
<vistakiller> i have the same problem with nvidia driver and at least i use envyng :P
<Tipolosko> hi :)
<vistakiller> hi
<judgen> anyone got a working nvidia xorg.conf that they wanna share?
 * Leerok is upgrading a few computers to Hardy.
<vistakiller> i have
<Leerok> How is it working?
<Leerok> Very well?
<vistakiller> is alpha and not very stable
<Leerok> Does it crash or something?
<savvas> Leerok: oh yeah
<Leerok> Hmm!
<Leerok> Now, how does one revert to Gutsy if one is dissatisfied with Hardy?
<vistakiller> judgen take a look here http://pastebin.com/m1dc57b8e
<savvas> the easy solution would be: make a separate partition for /home, and format the root / partition :)
<Leerok> Could one do this through apt?
<Pici> Leerok: Take one serving Gutsy CD, backup needed documents, format drive, install Gutsy
<Leerok> apt-get dist-downgrade or something?
<Pici> !downgrade
<ubotwo> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<vistakiller> no Leerok stay now with hardy
<savvas> Leerok: the easy solution would be: make a separate partition for /home, and format the root / partition :)
<vistakiller> you cant do anything
<Leerok> Ah well.
<vistakiller> One tip is not to update very often
<Leerok> The computers were only in the download stages anyway.
<vistakiller> i think you can cancel the download but i am not sure
<Leerok> One certainly can.
<Leerok> I just did.
<savvas> Leerok: it's much faster than gutsy though :) and thinking it's alpha, I personally don't mind a few crashes
<Leerok> Faster, eh?
<Leerok> How often does it crash?
<savvas> the more crashes you report.. the better hardy will be compatible with your computers
<savvas> well it depends, i.e. i had a crash every time i emptied the trash
<Leerok> Any problems with applications such as Firefox and Abiword?
<savvas> or a random crash running screem
<savvas> firefox is 3 beta 3 but you can use firefox-2 as well
<Leerok> Hmm.
<savvas> I'd suggest a live cd :)
<Leerok> Hmm.
<Leerok> The only problem with a live CD is that there isn't a Hardy live CD yet.
<savvas> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<Leerok> Oh well, I think I'll upgrade the two computers.
<Leerok> I just want to see how they work.
<savvas> 32-bit or 64-bit Leerok ?
<Leerok> 32-bit.
<Leerok> Ancient computers.
<simosx> I want to translate the very first messages when the liveCD starts. What's the package name for that?
<savvas> Leerok: http://uk.cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-6/
<savvas> or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-6/
<savvas> :P
<Leerok> Hmm!
<Leerok> It would be useful, except for the fact that the computers in question only have 256 megabytes of RAM.
<judgen> vistakiller, now it works
<vistakiller> you paste xog.conf?
<savvas> it should work with 192mb Leerok
<Leerok> Hmm.
<judgen> vistakiller, do you know amy 3d app that dont require x?
<judgen> i just wanna test if everything works
<Leerok> 3D applications that don't use X?
<frank_> savvas: Leerok: LiveCd requires 384 MB of RAM I think
<Leerok> Doom?
<Leerok> Hmm.
<Leerok> I'll burn one for myself and test it on my personal computer.
<steph_> Can someone tell me I don' t have anymore NVIDIA proprietary drivers since the last update ? (8.04)
<Leerok> You're trying to find out?
<Leerok> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv
<savvas> ah true frank_, 192 is the recommended minimum for xubuntu :)
<judgen> it works fine now
<judgen> vistakiller, gracias
<Leerok> What is Xubuntu like?
<Pici> Its xfce
<frank_> savvas: I see
<vistakiller> its fast
<Leerok> Ah, the bare-bones one.
<steph_> There is no more the option in the hardware driver applet
<Leerok> Applet?
<Leerok> Best way is to use the console.
<steph_> software launcher, sorry
<steph_> in the menu
<savvas> Leerok: yeah, it should be perfect for old machines
<Leerok> Hmm!
<savvas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Leerok> Perhaps I'll change one over and see if people like it better.
<Leerok> Good thing about a public computer is that people have relatively few needs.
<savvas> http://www.xubuntu.org/tour
<Leerok> A web browser and Abiword, and they're happy.
<savvas> i can test if abiword runs smoothly if you'd like that
<Leerok> Aye, please.
<Leerok> Does Xubuntu also automatically mount USB devices?
<savvas> no idea, never tested it with a usb device :)
<Leerok> Hmm.
<vistakiller> yes Leerok it does
<Leerok> With a file browser GUI thing?
 * savvas expects another hmm :P
<Leerok> Have I been overusing my "hmm"s?
<savvas> abiword looks ok to me
<Leerok> Guten.
<Leerok> My typing mirrors my speech patterns.
<vistakiller> yes it has
<vistakiller> i dont remember the name of file broswer but is very light
<kalatian> Thunar?
<kalatian> (and yes, XFCE can automount USB devices AFAIK)
<Leerok> All good.
<Leerok> It'll keep the users happy.
<kalatian> at least, it does on Arch, I assume it does in Xubuntu too
<Leerok> What is Arch?
<kalatian> another Linux distro
<Leerok> Ah.
<IdleOne> any major issues with alpha 6?
<savvas> Leerok: http://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=abiwordrx7.png :)
<savvas> IdleOne: you mean problems or what's new?
<IdleOne> savvas, I meant problems
<IdleOne> savvas, hoping to find out if support for the sis191 gigabit ethernet controler has gotten better
<savvas> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha6
<savvas> scroll down to caveats
<IdleOne> ty will read
<Leerok> Hmm, pretty.
<allquixotic> hmm. why are there 209 updates today? was a Beta pushed?
<savvas> allquixotic: probably gnome 2.22
<allquixotic> ah. awesome
<Pici> There were quite a few rebuilds due to python-central it looked like
<allquixotic> kernel push too
<allquixotic> .24-12
<savvas> allquixotic: just make sure it's -12.12 not -12.11
<Pici> I have apt-listchanges installed, which is very useful when testing Alphas
<allquixotic> 2.6.24-11 was really broken for me, I've been using 2.6.24-10
<allquixotic> wonder if they fixed it in 2.6.24-12. might also notice some improvements in the xorg-xserver-intel bump
<savvas> allquixotic: apt-cache policy linux-generic | grep Candidate
<savvas> make sure it's 2.6.24.12.12
<allquixotic> ah
<allquixotic> there is a 2.6.24.12.11? I wasn't aware the versioning went that far down
<savvas> yup, that one had sound problems :)
<allquixotic> Candidate: 2.6.24.12.12
<Leerok> Which is better? apt-cacher or apt-proxy?
<savvas>  Apt-cacher can be used as a replacement for apt-proxy, with no need to modify
<savvas>  client's /etc/apt/sources.list files (and even reusing its config and cached
<savvas>  data), or as an alternative to approx.
<simosx> is there a channel for ubuntu and localisation/translation?
<allquixotic> i use apt-cache search a LOT
<allquixotic> i set up a 3 character alias for it in my shell
<allquixotic> ah, apt-cacheR
<Leerok> Hmm.
<Leerok> Aye, with an R.
<allquixotic> I wasn't aware of apt-cacheR until I just tried to run it :P
<allquixotic> shell completion says it's in its own paage
<allquixotic> package
<Leerok> It is.
<Leerok> It basically sets up a machine to save the packages downloaded through it for easy redistribution to other computers requesting the same packages.
<Leerok> Saves bandwidth and time.
<Leerok> Great if one is running multiple computers.
<allquixotic> that's cool - I have three hardy boxes at home
<allquixotic> well three hardy boxes total, but one is outside the LAN all day while I'm at college, so I'm using the main repo right now
<Leerok> Hmm.
<allquixotic> there must be some extra bandwidth available on the main ubuntu repo though, I got over 2 MBps downstream downloading those updates
<allquixotic> took about 3 minutes to download 209 packages including kernel, hehe
<Leerok> Megabytes?
<allquixotic> yes
<Leerok> Wow.
<allquixotic> so about 16 MiB? :)
<Leerok> I'm lucky if I get above 150KBps.
<allquixotic> heh
<savvas> Leerok: from the description, i'd say apt-cacher looks easier to maintain and redistribute
<orvokki> allquixotic: MiB is not related to network speeds
<allquixotic> maybe my university has a mirror? :S
<allquixotic> yeah, well, 16 megabits :P
<Leerok> Easier to maintain, eh?
<Leerok> I'll try it at some point, then.
<orvokki> allquixotic: Right. So 16 Mbps. :)
<allquixotic> did anyone watch Lennart Poeterring's presentation on realtime audio development on Linux, where his Fedora (Rawhide = Ubuntu+1) crashed during the presentation? that's the Ubuntu difference... been using Hardy since alpha 3 and it's very stable
<Leerok> Oivey.
<allquixotic> the link to the presentation is in #pulseaudio if you're fascinated by it ;) he labeled it "real time porn" but pay no mind to his sick sense of humor
<allquixotic> although I was deeply saddened by the *machine* that it crashed on
<allquixotic> a ThinkPad (which is what I use) :(
<Leerok> Wait, what was it that crashed?
<Leerok> A Fedora or Ubuntu+1?
<allquixotic> well first he thought that X crashed
<allquixotic> a Fedora Rawhide.
<Leerok> Ah.
<Lynoure> allquixotic: so, kernel panic, or what?
<allquixotic> he ended up rebooting the system - X crashed and didn't property put the video driver in a state where he could get to the console either
<allquixotic> properly*
<Leerok> Oy, no console?
<allquixotic> well if X crashes hard, sometimes it can leave your video in an unusable state
<Leerok> Rather Titanic.
<allquixotic> well update-manager wants me to reboot, so here goes nothing ;) worse comes to worse I'll be back on 2.6.24-10 if the -11 problems haven't been resolved
<allquixotic> brb
<Leerok> Anyone tried debtorrent yet?
<tdoggette> I'
<allquixotic> as I suspected :( changing screen brightness has no effect
<allquixotic> the only difference between -11 and -12 is that -12 keeps it at full brightness, while -11 kept it at minimum brightness
<tdoggette> I'm running the latest Hardy on my home machine (which I don't have access to right now) and the keyboard input is buggered. After a recent update, a SCIM gui thing started popping up in the bottom right whenever I went into a text field. I went into the options menu for it and made it stop appearing. After working as normal for some time, I went to type, and after the first few characters, letters appeared underlined, and turned into foreign charact
<tdoggette> ers as I typed certain combinations of plain letters. Reboot and update did not help. The keyboard preference are set to 105-key US English. How can I get back to normal?
<Leerok> Strange.
<allquixotic> tdoggette: update again, I think they pushed another update that turns it off by default, but to really turn it off you have to go into system -> administration -> language support and uncheck the box at the bottom
<allquixotic> yeah, the option to turn it off definitely isn't in SCIM itself, it's managed by the Language Support applet, which will stubbornly keep restarting it unless you delete the binaries :)
<allquixotic> and then you'll get errors out the wazzoo
<allquixotic> also, if you start typing in arabic that's because you hit alt+space, which is SCIM's hotkey for "turn on input method editor", and the first language alphabetically happens to be Arabic
<allquixotic> hth
<tdoggette> allquixotic: You're my hero.
<allquixotic> your hero is restarting X
<allquixotic> exa mode for the intel driver is still looking pretty bad... xaa with page flipping and triple buffering is fine though
<Leerok> Apohorese?
<Tipolosko> i have an issue with gconf not starting because xrandr plugin failing; is this issue being known? i've fixed it removing xrandr plugin "by hand"..
<Tipolosko> nobody know? :/
<savvas> gnome-about: Depends: gnome-desktop-data (= 1:2.21.92-0ubuntu3) but 1:2.21.91-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<savvas> :\
<savvas> try search http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu Tipolosko
<rocky> blech...   ca.archive.ubuntu.com is returning 503's for everything
<savvas> rocky:  better use main servers until hardy is stable, like us. uk. and archive.ubuntu.com
<Milos_SD> there is new update for linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12 ... is it safe to update it? :)
<Milos_SD> what is in that package anyway?
<Milos_SD> :)
<Pici> Thats your kernel.
<Milos_SD> kernel is linux-image :)
<Milos_SD> and not ubuntu-modules :)
<Pici> Fine. Semantics, it kernel models
<mEck0> Hi! I'm running NetBeans under Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha6 and have an annoying problem. I can't write special characters like { in NetBeans (works everywhere else). The problem is with all the chars which requires that I use the AltGr-button on the keyboard. When I for instance press AltGr+7 I should get a {, but only gets a 7
<emet> !info firefox
<ubotwo> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8960 kB, installed size 26008 kB (Only available for None)
<emet> ..
<emet> !info firefox hardy
<emet> !info firefox3.0
<ubotwo> Package firefox3.0 does not exist in gutsy
<emet> !info firefox-3.0 hardy
<ubotwo> firefox-3.0: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1130 kB, installed size 3832 kB (Only available for None)
<emet> weird
<emet> is hardy repo broken?
<savvas> firefox-3.0
<savvas> not firefox3.0 :P
<emet> right but it's not showing in ubotwo
<emet> the right package
<emet> it is beta3 not alpha8
<savvas> it's a meta package
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> !info linux-generic hardy
<ubotwo> linux-generic: Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB (Only available for None)
<savvas> !info linux-image-generic hardy
<ubotwo> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB (Only available for None)
<emet> this is gutsy's package it is showing
<savvas> !info firefox hardy
<ubotwo> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8960 kB, installed size 26008 kB (Only available for None)
<savvas> there :p
<savvas> oh
<savvas> dunno
<savvas> maybe because it's alpha, and ubotwo is ubotu in #ubuntu, the stable release channel
<blue-frog_> Hi, would like to fill in a bug report (if it's one) but am at a loss as under what name/package I should do that. When copying data to/from USB HDD and my laptop HDD, the system basically comes to a halt and nothing else than copying can occur. to/from laptop HDD is a bit better but still the system is slowed down a lot.
<fenrig> sound problem just fixed?
<fenrig> uhm
<fenrig> wel i'm here to ask
<fenrig> how come my xorg.conf got bloated in the update of an hour ago or something?
<clusty> hey
<bjw> I am having an issue with suspend. This: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend use to work for me. Now it doesn't. Blank screen. Any suggestions?
<clusty> was curious if hardy has java working again properly
<clusty> the sun java
<shaya> just wondering if any eta of firefox 3 beta 4 hitting hrady?
<vistakiller> i think it will soon
<judgen> is it possible to kill artsd so it does not start again....
<tgelter> bjw: I've had the same problem coming to hardy from gutsy
<tgelter> bjw: I just don't suspend right now =)
<savvas> so i'm the only one that has problems with dependencies
<savvas> The following packages have been kept back: bluez-gnome gnome-about gnome-desktop-data gnome-media-common gnome-panel-data nautilus-data
<h3sp4wn> thats not a problem
<h3sp4wn> its aptitude telling you not to break your system and force the upgrade
<h3sp4wn> *potentially
<savvas> h3sp4wn: it is when it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<savvas> :P
<h3sp4wn> Thats not a problem either
<shaya> savvas: and therefore dont upgrade things that are forcing you to remove it
<shaya> if you dont want to remove it
<shaya> I always check what's being installed and removed to see if its sane
<h3sp4wn> Just put it back when its sensible to do so
<savvas> you're probably right
<vistakiller> i have read that konqueror will work with flash in hardy
<tgelter> so, when I run, say "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade", it goes through the normal process but outputs a ton of extra line feeds...is this a known issue?
<vistakiller> but ti is not
<h3sp4wn> vistakiller: konqueror4 is very nice (just worked with flash for me on 32 bit)
<h3sp4wn> never tried it on my 64 bit box
<vistakiller> i have kde 3.5.9 and is not working here
<shaya> flash works on 64bit?
<savvas> yeah
<shaya> I was under the impression that it didnt work even on Win32
<savvas> nspluginwrapper
<h3sp4wn> with nspluginwrapper
<shaya> I mean Win64
<shaya> oh
<h3sp4wn> win64 has a 32 bit ie anyway
<shaya> yes
<shaya> but they include a "Run IE in 32 bit mode"
<h3sp4wn> dunno why ubuntu cannot just provide a 32 bit firefox for us
<shaya> h3sp4wn: every open source plugin would then have to be 32 bit too
<h3sp4wn> (as it stands I just use the mozilla.com binaries)
<h3sp4wn> and use equivs to stop ubuntu installing the 64 bit firefox
<tgelter> h3sp4wn: you should check out "getlibs"
<judgen> hmm i have some serious bugs in Unreal 2004 in hardy...
<judgen> graphics is all white and stripy
<h3sp4wn> tgelter: can you elaborate slightly ? (I would build a 32 bit firefox against ia32libs but docs on how to do it are scarce)
<tgelter> h3sp4wn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<h3sp4wn> That looks horrible
<tgelter> I assume this would work for 32 bit firefox but I haven't done it myself
<kyklone> judgen: its known driver issue, does not occur with 100.14.19 or 96 series
<h3sp4wn> everything needed is in ia32libs / ia32libs-gtk
<tgelter> h3sp4wn: apparently you are better-prepared to take on the issue than I am, I just remember seeing that wiki page in the past
<judgen> im using 169.12 kyklone
<judgen> and that is the nvidia-glx-new package
<judgen> so should i use some other nvidia-glx package?
<kyklone> <judgen> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=109000
<kyklone> judgen yes, 96.43.05
<h3sp4wn> judgen: Are you using compiz ?
<h3sp4wn> ut2004 is fine with my quadro
<kyklone> what model?
<h3sp4wn> 1600m
<h3sp4wn> quadro fx 1600m (lspci says but its DX 10 so I dunno whether it an FX)(
<judgen> h3sp4wn, no
<kyklone> quadro usually uses some open gl tweaks, and this is alpha texture bug
<judgen> yay it works perfectly with the nvidia-glx package
<judgen> thatnks kyklone
<h3sp4wn> Its got some other stuff in hardware as well (but those are not relevant to games)
<kyklone> h3sp4wn: not sure, there was sotware/bios mods for geforce->quadro conversion
<h3sp4wn> kyklone: To make the driver think that
<kyklone> h3sp4wn it enables quadro features also
<h3sp4wn> http://www.nvidia.com/attach/1006974?type=support&primitive=0
<h3sp4wn> Unless the geforce was a quadro that didn't live upto qa then that wouldn't happen
<Milos_SD> is it safe to update kernel to 2.6.24-12.13 version? Will that affect nvidia driver because there is no update for them ?
<kyklone> <h3sp4wn> i understand, you need to justify spending you money fo quadro
<h3sp4wn> kyklone: I think its 100% worth it so far
<judgen> well if you think so...
<judgen> hehe
<kyklone> <h3sp4wn> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=220942
<Nilbus> I'm loading the x86 Hardy iso in qemu and it brings me to BusyBox (initramfs) prompt.  What is it doing?
<kyklone> if you dont want to be involved in hackage, sure, go for quadro, but dont say its different in hardware
<Milos_SD> is it safe to update kernel to 2.6.24-12.13 version? Will that affect nvidia driver because there is no update for them ?
<allyourrejects> anyone know how to make my keyboard work again on hardy livecd?  It works all the way up until i hit "boot into install"
<judgen> enable legacy usb in bios
<allyourrejects> yes, it works all the way up until i hit "install from live cd" or whatever
<allyourrejects> that would mean i have legacy usb in the bios
<judgen> yeah
<judgen> thats right
<allyourrejects> i tried noacpi, that used to work years ago..
<allyourrejects> mouse won't work either. btw
<judgen> i have never used an live cd in my life so i dont know. but it sounds a bit like a faulty disk
<allyourrejects> it boots fine
<allyourrejects> not no way to input ;)
<judgen> ok
<allyourrejects> err just no way to input.  Like usb isn't being detected by linux
<judgen> try disabling usb 2.0 while installing and turning it back on afterwards if you succeed
<TuTUXG__> allyourrejects, use a ps/2 keyboard to install the os(if it's wat u want) and switch back to ur usb keyboard
<orvokki> allyourrejects: Hmm, are usb mouse drivers loaded at that stage?
<allyourrejects> TuTUXG__: yeah.. ps2 mouse is working, but not ps2 keyboard
<orvokki> If not, you need to enable emulation from BIOS.
<allyourrejects> i've tried like 6 keyboards
<allyourrejects> and already been through the emulation thing ;)
<orvokki> Ah, right.
<TuTUXG__> ps2 keyboard doesnt work neither? i thought it's just usb..
<allyourrejects> it works up until linux boots :)
<allyourrejects> TuTUXG__: i actually think thats a bad port
<allyourrejects> it doesn't work at *all*  in any os
<judgen> lol
<TuTUXG__> ...
<orvokki> Might be a hardware/driver bug.
<allyourrejects> i just found that out lol
<allyourrejects> i'll get console output in a few, have to edit boot options
<TuTUXG__> try a parallel keyboard then
<allyourrejects> hmm... only other keyboard i have is that mac/scsi deal
<allyourrejects> judgen: disabling usb 2.0 seemed to work atm
<allyourrejects> i can pageup/down in dmesg boot output
<judgen> allyourrejects, just turn it back on after install is complete
<allyourrejects> great, thanks.
 * allyourrejects was screwed...
<allyourrejects> had 1 cdr, and no bandwidth to download non-hardy
<judgen> oh ok
<judgen> im spoiled with internet connection.. i always do net install of *buntu
<emet> oo compiz has been updated in hardy
<strabes> could someone help me run the patch located on this website? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=519737
<ubotwo> Gnome bug 519737 in iPod "Duplicate tracks added to library after pluging in ipod" [Normal,New]
<Leerok> Hardy seems to work.
<Leerok> And it does seem to be fast.
<kingrayray> hey is sound still messed up in current hardy?
<Leerok> I don't know, but I could probably test.
<Milos_SD> kingrayray, no it is not ...
<kingrayray> Milos_SD, thanks :) i heard something about broken alsa so i've been avoiding updates
<Milos_SD> do not update
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> thare are new meta packages with -12.13 version, but thare is no -12.13 kernel and modules packages
<Milos_SD> only meta :S
<paulr> anyone seen any "undefined symbol: __stack_chk_fail_local" type errors when trying to run their own code on hardy (code that works fine elsewhere )
<judgen> annoying that no version of ubuntu can play sound as loud as mandriva.
<judgen> i have everything at max.. even the stereo and its not loud at all
<judgen> atleast with my sound chip
<allyourrejects> judgen: does your card have a external power modifier?
<allyourrejects> judgen: if that is on, it will decrease the volume so that powered systems don't get overloaded
<judgen> nah its just an integrated rtl Alc888
<judgen> its sounds fine in BeOS, mandriva and windows though
<judgen> i have another problem too though.. this one might be easier to fix... my system always starts with caps lock enabled...
<judgen> bloody annoying
<syke_> hi!
<syke_> now that gcc 4.3 is release, will it be moved into a gcc-4.3 package and gcc-snapshot now reflect the trunk?
<judgen> is kde-look.org down?
<judgen> wow amarok uses almost 200mb ram
<nemo> judgen: erm
<nemo> judgen: careful there
<nemo> media players commonly use a lot of buffer and cache
<nemo> cache esp as system accesses files
<judgen> true
<nemo> some idiots with giant media libraries were claiming audacious used a gigabyte of memory
<judgen> my system uses 0b swap...
<nemo> which was not true at all
<nemo> judgen: if you had less memory free, I'm sure you'd find amarok's usage decreasing, without your swap kicking in
<judgen> ok
<nemo> you know, linux has always been good about making use of the memory available.
<judgen> yeah i know
<judgen> but all my plugins cant help =P
<nemo> possibly...
<nemo> where'd you get the 200MiB figure from?
<judgen> got 56 plugins
<judgen> ps
<nemo> with what parameters?
<h3sp4wn> I have never had to worry about ram usage for ages
<Leerok> Audacious?
<Leerok> Audacity?
<nemo> Leerok: my personal fav media player
<judgen> ok i disabled the prebuffer plugin and now it uses 42mb
<Leerok> Ah.
<nemo> http://audacious-media-player.org
<Leerok> I often use mplayer to play my music.
<nemo> Leerok: think of it as XMMS only actually maintained and GTK2 :)
<compbrain> Has anyone found the new Keyboard input widget annoying enough to disable it?
<Leerok> Unless I want to listen to psfs and spcs.
<nemo> Leerok: I like the fact that it doesn't require gnome or any such thing, so works well on my XFCE4 notebooks
<Leerok> Keyboard input widget?
<compbrain> SCIM
<Leerok> Never used it.
<compbrain> Periodically it decides to switch me to something silly, and I get glorious unicode
<nemo> compbrain: sooo, disable shift-space and/or scim entirely? :)
<h3sp4wn> xmms released on 11/07
<nemo> h3sp4wn: yes. :)
<compbrain> ጥሂስ ኢስ ውሃት እንድ ስ ኡፕ ሃፕፐኒን << Not intentional
<nemo> h3sp4wn: look at the history :-p
<compbrain> nemo: Yea.
<judgen> btw anyone got any nice 1680x1050 wallpapers
<h3sp4wn> nemo: Yep but to be unmaintained it would have had to have not released for longer than that
<nemo> h3sp4wn: my point is actually developed
<crimsun> compbrain: the default keybindings are not conducive to most Western users
<nemo> h3sp4wn: new plugins, new features
<nemo> h3sp4wn: the XMMS updates are basic security fixes
<nemo> not even improving decoding bugs
<nemo> h3sp4wn: well. some of that, but not much
<nemo> Leerok: the other nice thing is that porting an XMMS plugin to Audacious is pretty easy, usually
<Leerok> Shift space?!
<nemo> it used to be even easier, but they refactored some
<compbrain> crimsun: I only seem to trigger it by accident at work, so I end up with funny looking python
<nemo> Leerok: so, a lot of the XMMS plugins were adopted.
<Leerok> That's the worst keyboard shortcut to switch input modes!
<Leerok> Hmm.
<nemo> Leerok: yeah. I turned that one off :)
<Leerok> Perhaps I'll consider using Audacious, then.
<nemo> I kept ctrl-space 'cause I like japanese input
<nemo> Leerok: if you liked XMMS you'll like it - even same skins
<Leerok> I keep the Japanese input in its own window.
<h3sp4wn> nemo: I use amarok so its not really an issue
<nemo> h3sp4wn: well, I wasn't talking to you, was I :)
<nemo> Amarok is a good player too. go to it and enjoy
<judgen> i really like rhythmbox, but nowdays i stay away from gtk
<h3sp4wn> nemo: But xmms seems good enough really
<nemo> h3sp4wn: meh. on surface. under skin. not so much.
<nemo> h3sp4wn: and GTK1? ugh.
<h3sp4wn> (4front do / did have some involvement with it though)
<judgen> i only got one gtk app installed... and thats synaptic
<nemo> judgen: what's wrong with GTK?  Even under KDE there are reasons to use it
<nemo> judgen: personally, I find there are more GTK apps I want to use than Qt - so on my limited memory machines, GTK wins
<nemo> even though I think XFCE4 can use either one
<judgen> nemo, i think the qt equivalents of the few apps i use is better. with exception to synaptic
<h3sp4wn> nemo: I remember it not working with alsa very well but with oss then its fine
<nemo> h3sp4wn: *shrug* all that was fixed long ago
<nemo> h3sp4wn: that's what I mean by XMMS being "unmaintained" :-p
<judgen>  xmms2 has gotten quite far along hasnt it?
<nemo> judgen: hm. I suppose.
<nemo> at one point it hadn't
<nemo> judgen: you know the Audacious history?
<judgen> not really
<judgen> i know most of the history of CL-Amp though =P (BeOS mp3 player)
<h3sp4wn> nemo: Does it keep the UI and playback thread seperate ?
<h3sp4wn> (Thats the most important thing)
<nemo> h3sp4wn: yes
<h3sp4wn> Other than sound quality I suppose
<nemo> h3sp4wn: makes debugging a pain, but whatever :)
<judgen> what toolkit is valknut built with?
<h3sp4wn> nemo: Thats definately worth it though
<nemo> yeah, I know :)
<nemo> still was frustrating.
<nemo> I hate debugging multithreaded apps, and Audacious is generous in its threading.
<crimsun> judgen: Qt3
<nemo> and ddd does not make it easy
<nemo> I kept having to switch contexts. very annoying.
<judgen> crimsun, i just realized that, but thanks
 * oxigen hate this java crap!
<nemo> oxigen that's kinda vague
<nemo> are you having java plugin problems due to ubuntu's baroque plugin directory layout?
<nemo> or eclipse problems due to ubuntu's optimistic VM assignment? :)
<nemo> so many choices...
<oxigen> c'mon, 5 years old bugs sucks: http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=4802695
<h3sp4wn> oxigen: pay them - they will provide you with a hotfix with the right service contract
 * frank_ laughs at the use of the term baroque directory layout
<oxigen> h3sp4wn: pay who?
<h3sp4wn> oxigen: Sun
<oxigen> h3sp4wn: paypal?
<oxigen> you have some url?
<h3sp4wn> http://www.sun.com/sales/index.jsp ring them up ask how much it will cost
<oxigen> heh
<h3sp4wn> That is fixed in the java 7 alphas though anywya
<h3sp4wn> (Didn't think it would be that bug or look)
<vistakiller> java is working in hardy?
<h3sp4wn> Works for me (Binaries from sun)
<vistakiller> i try to open frostwire but it say tha i dont have the correct jre
<vistakiller> i have jre 6
<nemo> vistakiller: um. what is frostwire?
<h3sp4wn> limewire like ?
<vistakiller> gnutella programme,open source fork from limewire
<nemo> vistakiller: mm. and you're sure you are using jre6.
<h3sp4wn> the only gnutella program I ever used was gnut
<nemo> you might have to rerun alternatives
<nemo> vistakiller: it might be using gcj or something
<h3sp4wn> (I think that is long unmaintained)
<nemo> vistakiller: update-alternatives and all that
<nemo> h3sp4wn: I've always stuck with torrents personally
<vistakiller> ok i will see what i can do
<h3sp4wn> nemo: I don't think torrents existed when I used that
<nemo> h3sp4wn: ah. that far back I was an upstanding citizen :)
<nemo> still am, mostly, thanks to linux
<tgelter> is there a pastebin for images?
<compbrain> imageshack?
<Leerok> Sounds seems to work on Hardy just fine.
<Leerok> tinypic.com
<h3sp4wn> nemo: I used that when napster stopped - now I am an upstanding citizen though
<Leerok> 2ch.ru/b
<compbrain> I had a patch to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base [from Gutsy], so sound didn't work on first boot. Removed and fixed
 * Leerok goes home.
<tgelter> compbrain: thanks, I saw that, but don't want to have to sign up
<Asad2005> how to disable privileged user warning when login as root GUI
<DanaG> Why are OpenOffice's transitions so horribly jumpy?
<h3sp4wn> DanaG: No idea - StarOffice on Solaris doesn't have the same issues for me (never used OO on Solaris though)
<DanaG> Try setting a picture with the "magnify" effect.
<DanaG> Especially if you turn on "Use hardware acceleration".
<tritium> I only use OO to view documents sent to me by others.  The very first thing I tried to do -- save a picture from a word document to a file -- failed in OO.
<nemo> tritium: erm. what?
<tritium> Apparently it can't be done.
<tritium> nemo: what needs clarification?
<DanaG> Clipboard, perhaps?
<tritium> DanaG: no, I asked in #openoffice.org.  That feature is currently not supported.
<nemo> tritium: I was being disbelieving is all :)
<tritium> nemo: ah
<tritium> Ironically, older versions did support that capability.
<nemo> I just tested
<nemo> right clicked on a graphic in a word doc
<nemo> saved fine
<nemo> but. this was on a gutsy machine
<tritium> no way...
<nemo> yes way
<h3sp4wn> StarOffice can do that for certain
<nemo> took me a little bit to find a word doc someone had sent me
<nemo> that was most of the hangup. that and not believing you :)
<nemo> most people seem to send me PDFs...
<tritium> Well, it didn't work for me, and an OO dev told me it wasn't supported.
<tritium> Cool that you got around that.
<nemo> people in #openoffice.org are a bit well, not devs
<nemo> some are. but...
<tritium> :)
 * tritium searches for a doc to re-test...
<nemo> the only openoffice weakness I've really encountered is the abysmal support for embedded media even in native presentations
<nemo> I ran into that when needing to do a presentation with audio
<tritium> I'll stick with LaTeX ;)
<nemo> you can do audio in latex?
<tritium> Yes.  Check out beamer for presentations, including media.
<tritium> !info latex-beamer
<nemo> theoretically it has support btw. in practice, after 5 hours of mucking about with the java dependancies and still getting nothing, I gave up
<ubotwo> latex-beamer: LaTeX class to produce presentations. In component main, is optional. Version 3.07-1 (gutsy), package size 2140 kB, installed size 3136 kB (Only available for None)
<nemo> interesting.
<nemo> tritium: haven't done much latex, but will check it out
<nemo> do you recommend a good latex gui?
<nemo> for noobs
<kumarphilly> geez i have 143 updates today
<kumarphilly> 82 yesterday
<tritium> texmaker is nice
<tritium> nemo: LaTeX isn't for everybody, but I love it, particularly for its mathematics typesetting.  It's second to none.
<nonix4> Anyone happen to have documented recommended partitioning layout for lvm+raid1-boot+raid5-rest gutsy+hardy+... configuration? As in where to put the various /boot's, how to partition the rest, etc? (if you can't guess from the raid5 part, yes it's meant to be a server, kind of;)
<DanaG> Oh hey, there's a "Latex" SCIM table.  It's awesome.
<h3sp4wn> nemo: emacs
<nemo> h3sp4wn: you're funny :)
<DanaG> √♥ = ?
<h3sp4wn> Its the best latex env
<tritium> lol
<nemo> tritium: well, the only mathematics typesetting I have any experience with is MathML
<nemo> tritium: which embeds beautifully in XHTML docs - I wish there was more browser support
<tritium> nemo: well, it has other strengths too.  In the end, it's up to your preferences, I guess.
<nemo> fortunately, anyone I need to send it to, usually has the right fonts and browser :)
<DanaG> τ=100µs
<DanaG> Stuff like that.
<nemo> DanaG: ... hm. unless my fonts suck, you were trying to solve for the square root of love
<DanaG> δ/δt (♥) = ?
<nemo> I'd imagine that'd be masturbation
<DanaG> Yes, it's a reference to an xkcd comic.
<nemo> if ♥ = person²
<nemo> ah
<tritium> I'm _definitely_ not an emacs person.
 * nemo isn't either
<h3sp4wn> I wasn't until recently
<tritium> Just like I don't need a Hummer with a 4" lift to cross the street.
<h3sp4wn> well a year or so ago -
<DanaG> A ≸ B
<h3sp4wn> But having one thing constant in all the things I need to do makes life simpler
<DanaG> WTF?
<tritium> I find it way too featureful.
<crimsun> tritium: try vile.
<DanaG> A ≹ B
<tritium> Hi crimsun!
<DanaG> I use gedit.
<nemo> gvim (of course)
<Technoviking> SET nicklist_height 38
<crimsun> tritium: I meant zile, sorry.
<crimsun> silly v and z too close
<tritium> crimsun: thanks, I'll take a look at it.
<nemo> http://googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=vi+editor&word2=emacs+editor  the eternal battle :)
<nemo> unfortunately vim vs emacs is not really fair since vim is a word
<tritium> I could never get emacs to use the fonts of my choice.
<tritium> say, Bitstream Vera Sans Mono
<h3sp4wn> I guess if that is a battle then I am a traitor who joined the other side
<h3sp4wn> I still only use vim as root but vim-tiny
<bardyr> hmm, is the default LVM mapping mode on the alternave cd striping?
<bardyr> alternative*
<h3sp4wn> No idea - If you want that I would install from grml and setup the lvm manually
<h3sp4wn> grml-debootstrap works to install ubuntu
<bardyr> h3sp4wn, its just that im copying to 2 5.4k disks with 23.2MB/s
<h3sp4wn> bardyr: dunno who would know you could have a look in the installer I guess
<Darkmystere> err ok i cant seem to find the md5 sum on the web for the hardy Live CD...
<Darkmystere> lol i googled and cant find it..
<bardyr> Darkmystere right next to the link for the iso's
<nemo> no kidding
<nemo> I was about to make fun of him
<nemo> after first double-checking the hardy release page :)
<Black_Magic> Am i crazy or did the Ubuntu Hardy CD Size get bigger during install..
<savvas> what do you mean?
<Black_Magic> err they said it was
<Black_Magic> 694MB
<Black_Magic> and now i see it its
<Black_Magic> 735MB
<Black_Magic> so ill have to use a DVD...
<Black_Magic> thats 10Gig...and i only have 2 left..
<compbrain> Black_Magic: Alternate image?
<Black_Magic> Desktop ISO
<Black_Magic> [   ] hardy-desktop-i386.iso            06-Mar-2008 06:57  691M  Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download)
<Black_Magic> and nautilus reads 734.9MB...
<Black_Magic> it could be that this computer is half gusty half hardy..
<Black_Magic> and the half of unupdated nautilus
<savvas> hardy-desktop-amd64.iso           06-Mar-2008 06:56  696M
<Black_Magic> and messing with the half thats updated..
<savvas> hardy-desktop-i386.iso            06-Mar-2008 06:57  691M
<bardyr> has anybody gotten java to work?
<bardyr> in FF
<savvas> Black_Magic: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-6/
<Black_Magic> i can even show you my Wget log
<Black_Magic> yea thats the one i used.
<savvas> i don't know where you got those images, they're not ok
<savvas> use rsync to check them
<Black_Magic> --22:27:58--  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-6/hardy-desktop-i386.iso
<savvas> sorry can't help more, gotta go :\
<Black_Magic> rsync?
<Black_Magic> how that works?
<crimsun> rsync -vP source dest
<Black_Magic> -rw-r--r--   770636799 2008/03/05 23:57:00 hardy-desktop-i386.iso
<Black_Magic> sent 57 bytes  received 20 bytes  154.00 bytes/sec
<Black_Magic> total size is 770636799  speedup is 10008270.12
<Black_Magic> going to see if i can find my DVDs...
<nonix4> Black_Magic: regarding kilobytes, see http://xkcd.com/
<Black_Magic> 1 MB is 1204 KB
<Black_Magic> 640063.78654485
<h3sp4wn> How does that work then 1MB = 1024 KB
<nonix4> h3sp4wn: and KB = Kelly-Bootle standard unit (as shown on xkcd.com)?
<Black_Magic> 1204 MB is one Gig..
<Black_Magic> 1204 Gigs is 1 Teribyte..
<h3sp4wn> nonix4: No idea nothing makes sense apart from in base 2
<Black_Magic> i meant bytes..
<h3sp4wn> or 16 - any of the other ones are like most commitee designed stuff no one actually uses
<nonix4> h3sp4wn: yeah... 1204 doesn't make sense in any base though :/
<h3sp4wn> nonix4: exactly
<Black_Magic> lol but thats what the site says
<Black_Magic> ;)
<Black_Magic> uurgh cant even find DVD...
<Black_Magic> sec....looking for them just had them yesturday
<h3sp4wn> Black_Magic: Do you have a usb key ?
<Black_Magic> i dont get what the K i B thing means...usb key?
<h3sp4wn> usb flash drive
<nonix4> h3sp4wn: casper? or what was it called? ;)
<l815> after some recent updates there are weird shadows on the sides of the windows (only with effects enabled)
<h3sp4wn> Reminds me of that friendly ghost movie - but I think its the name of the something to do with live mode yes
<Black_Magic> h3sp4wn: Nope...
<h3sp4wn> netboot is quite easy or there is that installer that runs from windows
<Black_Magic> i wish there was some tracking device that helped you find CDs and DVDs just a simple beeping noise getting louder and quiter the closer and farther i get away...:/
<Black_Magic> lol
<Black_Magic> wu wuu wuu...
<Black_Magic> wu... can tsay it..
<Black_Magic> i dont have Windows
<h3sp4wn> What do you have ?
<h3sp4wn> You can run the netinstall from an existing grub
<Nilbus> if my computer won't resume from suspend on x86_64 ubuntu, then is there any chance that it will work with x86 ubuntu?
<Black_Magic> i "Accedentally" killed it with Gparted
<Black_Magic> Backtrack Federa Ubuntu and Ubuntu again
<Black_Magic> -.- they where on the dinning room table..
<Black_Magic> nilbus Slim..
<h3sp4wn> Nilbus: Its not very likely no
<Nilbus> ok
<Nilbus> so slim that it's probably not worth trying, right? :P
<Nilbus> hm, I could just test with a livecd
<Black_Magic> i dont get why ole trust brasero works better then 20 something dollar Err....Nero4Linux
<h3sp4wn> Yeah that is probably worth it
<nonix4> Nilbus: well depends on the reason really...
<emet> SCIM thing is annoyingh
<h3sp4wn> remove it
<Nilbus> nonix4, I don't know the reason
<h3sp4wn> aptitude purge scim~i
<goppp_> what new feature are in hardy
<h3sp4wn> (Its only a recommend of ubuntu-desktop)
<Flannel> goppp_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha6
<nonix4> Nilbus: ... as in some drivers do indeed have slightly more up to date code on the 32 bit side - but on the other hand hardy should have most of them at about the same level...
<emet> h3sp4wn, woohoo!
<nemo> Black_Magic: out of curiosity - your windows issue (since I'm surprised about the gparted thing) is it that the chainload complains about NTLDR?
<emet> h3sp4wn, it deleted the icon but the damn thing still pops up
<nonix4> Nilbus: livecd approach may take less effort than compiling a minimalistic debug kernel to see if that makes any diff...
<Nilbus> nonix4, that's what I'm doing
<Nilbus> has anyone tried using qemu to install from an iso to a /dev/hdxx device?  There's a qemu bug that causes ubuntu not to be able to detect the cdrom device. I can't find a workaround
<h3sp4wn> emet: did you logout and backin (Its not loaded here)
<emet> h3sp4wn, I'll do that
<Black_Magic> nemo, yep and and before that it was ntkrnl.exe ect so i just removed windows..
<Black_Magic> brb this ubuntu install isnt working too good because its a Gusty/Hardy Hibrid because of Upgrade problems
<nonix4> Umm, is there a maximum / recommended maximum number of software raid devices you shouldn't exceed on a system?
<l815> when i play videos with effects on , my pc gets really slow and unresponsive. is there anything to fix this?
<bardyr> l815, have you tried turning video acceleration on/off?
<bardyr> and are you running a intel chipset?
<l815> yeah intel
<l815> gm965
<l815> if i turn it off it's fine, but it's really bland without at least minimal effects
<bardyr> well there where/are some problems with video and compiz, but dont know if they are fix yet
<bardyr> on intel chipsets
<l815> i don't have pre-released updates on yet so not sure either
<O01> hey guys
<l815> hey
<JasonF> Is Dapper --> Hardy going to be supported?
<crimsun> JasonF: yes.
<O01> I just installed FireFox, and I was wondering how I could map my backspace and shift+backspace to have the browser for forward/backwards
<JasonF> crimsun: thanks!
<Nilbus> O01, go to about:config and set browser.backspace_action = 0
<O01> no way?
<O01> :)
<Nilbus> yep
<O01> thank you so much!! :)
<Nilbus> I just searched about:config for backspace
<Nilbus> and guessed 0
<Nilbus> got lucky
<O01> that's crazy
 * Nilbus resets his to normal behavior. :P
<Nilbus> I always hated that backspace action in Netscape back in the day.
<O01> ahhh
<O01> I really like it :)
<Nilbus> glad it works for ya
<O01> what do you usually use to go back/forward? :)
<Nilbus> alt+<right>/<left>
<O01> alt < >
<O01> ah yea :)
<K4k> just a quick question, got refered here by #ubuntu. I just downloaded the ISO for hardy and I was wondering if someone here who has been using it could tell me if they think it's more or less stable now
<K4k> I'm curious because I'm putting it on my secondary box (Which when working is my primary) and I just want to know what I'm getting into in the way of stability
<h3sp4wn> I would say its more or less stable - sometimes more sometimes less
<K4k> lol
<K4k> did you use gutsy pre-release as well?
<clusty> does the sun java work now properly in hardy?
<clusty> there used to be some X/AWT issue
<h3sp4wn> K4k: I have used loads of pre releases (dapper ->)
<K4k> would you say it's about as stable as gutsy was in it's final pre-release?
<h3sp4wn> Infact I only ever used dapper for 2/3 weeks
<K4k> haha
<tgelter> I'm getting crackling audio with exaile under hardy...anyone heard of that?
<h3sp4wn> K4k: Its pretty ok for me
<h3sp4wn> gnome is perhaps a Release Candidate now
<h3sp4wn> (not 21.x anymore but 22.x so its good enough for me)
<K4k> awesome
<K4k> then I think I should be ok
<K4k> I don't do anything crazy with it
<K4k> I'm assuming the answer is yes, but does anyone know if WMs like fluxbox are stable on hardy?
<fyrmedic> isn't it supposed to release next m?onth
<clusty> any java fellas in hardy?
<K4k> fyrmedic, yes
<fyrmedic> How is it with 64bit?
<jetsaredim> what is this Skim utility that is showing up in hardy?
<h3sp4wn> K4k: They don't mess with fluxbox
<K4k> h3sp4wn, ok my only concern was maybe an incompatibility with a new/updated library but I'll test it and find out for myself I guess
<h3sp4wn> I have used it a few months ago and it worked perfectly
<K4k> great, thanks
<h3sp4wn> (with hardy) its more sane with randr 1.2 than most actually
<h3sp4wn> I hope its delayed dunno whether it will be though
<K4k> you hope that hardy is delayed?
<K4k> what for?
<h3sp4wn> Maybe xrandr 1.2 support completed properly
<h3sp4wn> Another few months it could be alot more polished
<K4k> you think they will make it an "official" release beta next month instead maybe?
<K4k> and then just patch it later on?
<h3sp4wn> I don't know what they think
<K4k> lol
<h3sp4wn> I know if you want to compete with RHEL / SLES
<K4k> you don't speculate on the happenings at conical? lol
<h3sp4wn> you will have to do better
<h3sp4wn> s/you/they
<K4k> I've sort of noticed that throughout the different distributions though
<K4k> I've always had better stability with Fedora/RHEL then with ubuntu
<K4k> s/distributions/releases
<h3sp4wn> fedora is 8 month release cycle
<h3sp4wn> RHEL 3 is still supported
<h3sp4wn> Then there is IRIX and Solaris 8 - that are getting reviewed in 2012 to see if support is continued
<h3sp4wn> depends what you need - but people don't like loads of updates just after the release
<tgelter> h3sp4wn: I like lots of updates...I'm kind of addicted to updating, it's a strange thing
<tgelter> I get all kinds of excited about them
<tgelter> :)
<annalaven_> me too
<tgelter> good to see I'm not the only one
<h3sp4wn> tgelter: Not on stable
<h3sp4wn> For me it wasn't stable in the first place if it needs loads of updates so shouldn't have released
<bardyr> tgelter, i have the same sickness ;D
<h3sp4wn> just always run +1 then
<h3sp4wn> or sid
<h3sp4wn> (with sid you have it freezing even less)
<bardyr> the problem is that i like running patented stuff too
<h3sp4wn> I run Matlab / Mathematica
<h3sp4wn> and some of the Cadence suite
<h3sp4wn> never really had a problem all that stuff is in /opt
<h3sp4wn> (with firefox and java)
<h3sp4wn> bardyr: What patented stuff ?
<bardyr> h3sp4wn, proper font rendering, mp3, etc
<pen> hi
<pen> I have finish my update today
<pen> but the new kernel can't install my nvidia driver
<h3sp4wn> bardyr: Debian has all that with debian-multimedia
<pen> I go to hardware driver and see no nvidaia
<pen> nvidi
<pen> a
<tgelter> h3sp4wn: yeah, I tend to run the unstable...I'm still an alpha/beta battler...
<h3sp4wn> (Most of the ubuntu packages are based on those)
<h3sp4wn> mplayer etc
<pen> why I can't enable nvidia driver in this new kernel?
<bardyr> pen, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-(new)
<O01> to create a snapshot you would do lvcreate -L 70GB --snapshot --name  snap_shot /dev/Logical_Volume_Name/ correcet ? ( using LVM )
<pen> it's already at the newest version
<pen> ??
<pen> why
<pen> it's already installed
<pen> I can't enable compiz and have a low resolution
<h3sp4wn> bardyr: The XiG xserver is the only non-free thing that is a bitch to keep working for me
<pen> how to reinstall the driver?
<h3sp4wn> If the package is installed thats not the problem
<h3sp4wn> if you do ``sudo init 1''
<h3sp4wn> then you should get a dialog box asking you if you want to reconfigure X
<h3sp4wn> try that
<bardyr> h3sp4wn, oh btw how do i trigger a fsck on boot?
<pen> well
<h3sp4wn> touch /forcefsck
<pen> that fix the resolution but not the driver
<bardyr> i want to see the fancy new fsck thingy
<pen> I still can't enable compiz
<pen> it's not on
<h3sp4wn> or on the root of whatever partition
<pen> and the list in hardware driver is still empty
<h3sp4wn> bardyr: That stuff was in man shutdown - but I think with upstart it got removed (still works though afaik)
<pen> how can I solve this?
<h3sp4wn> Dunno this is the danger of bullet proof X I guess
<h3sp4wn> usually you could just rebuild the nvidia kernel module
<pen> how?
<pen> how to rebuild the module?
<h3sp4wn> Dunno without really screwing around with stuff I couldn't recommend it
<Dekkard> Ive viewed the topic, and i just want to know.. is it best to wait, I run an old system with a p111 coppermine, so till now everything, and I mean everything has been fine.
<Dekkard> coo
<h3sp4wn> Dekkard: Well just because something something once was fine doesn't mean it always will be so
<Dekkard> i'll check jorge's blog, see if he sez anything
<Dekkard> gotcha h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> (e.g ralink wireless was great with breezy and then useless for a long time)
<Dekkard> yeah..
<Dekkard>  this is on a desktop
<h3sp4wn> Now it should be ok
<Dekkard> so wireless.. isnt a concern
<Dekkard> i mean.. it cant be as bad as kde4
<h3sp4wn> If you installed kde4 from kubuntu.org then try to upgrade all sorts could happen
<lime4x4> anyone here lose gnome desktop today?
<h3sp4wn> It might not but that isn't a tested path afaik
<Dekkard> i uninstalled kde4.. its ..its just not ready for the show
<kumarphilly> hello
<kumarphilly> does anyone else have the problem where x crashes and reset
<cyphase> does anyone know why, if i delete everything in my home directory from a VT then login through gdm, it says tomboy has crashed? why is it even starting?
<DanaG> Why do you delete your home dir?
<cyphase> i'm running hardy in a vm
<cyphase> and i don't have any personal data on it
<cyphase> so i just deleted everything to see if anything would be different with the new packages
<ethana2> i don't see ff3b4 in update-manager...
<ethana2> i'm going to tell it to check again
<bardyr> someone is impatient
<Salton> latest update broke my system.. uninstalled ubuntu-desktop and a whole bunch of gnome packages.. now they won't reinstall :(
<ethana2> bardyr: yeah ^_^
<ethana2> Salton: you uninstalled ubuntu-desktop?
<ethana2> Do you have kde installed?
<ethana2> xfce perhaps?
<Skiessi> is firefox 3.0 beta 4 coming to repositories today?
<Skiessi> or tonight
<ethana2> Skiessi: I'm checking mine
<ethana2> gahh, my mom's probably on youtube...
<ethana2> (this is taking forever)
<ethana2> ...i can be a little OCD with my updates, so I made a rule for myself
<james_w> Is anyone else seeing larger/different fonts since a recent upgrade?
<ethana2> if i'm within 6 hours of up-to-date I don't update
<ethana2> james_w: not yet
<h3sp4wn> james_w: xdpyinfo| grep res | head -1
<h3sp4wn> (If its 96x96 its possible it shouldn't be)
<h3sp4wn> and wasn't before
<phixxor> sup, I see from the topic that sound is fixed, yes?
<h3sp4wn> yes
<james_w> h3sp4wn: resolution:    98x98 dots per inch
<Skiessi> hardy is going to be a LTS release?
<bardyr> yes
<phixxor> awesome! I was delaying upgrading from hardy alpha 6 until that was fixed
<ethana2> nope
<ethana2> ff3b4 is not in repos now
<bardyr> ethana2, subscribe on the announce-changes mailling list, then you know the exact second ff3b4 is uploaded
<zenog> my iPod nano 3rd generation is not properly recognized on hardy (it was on gutsy), is this likely a HAL problem?
<zenog> I just want to know because I do not want to flood the BTS with a useless or wrongly assigned bug report ;-)
<lsmobrian> can somebody try something for me: sudo su, then exit as root, then sudo su again, then type anything... when i do this, any key i press automatically will exit sudo
<DanaG> works fine for me; doesn't exit.
<lsmobrian> hrmm.. wonder what i did..
<spiderfire> hello
<ethana2> spiderfire: hai
<spiderfire> any big kernel issues?
<ethana2> right now i don't think so
<StiveG> Hi all, can someone tell me which script (java, flash..) uses howtoforge.com? Don't know why but my firefox 3.0b3 crash (close) when I try to access that site...
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> 3b4 is out
<lsmobrian> there is a png on the site that crashes gecko
<ethana2> ..it just doesn't seem to be in ubuntu repos yet
<StiveG> ok
<lsmobrian> opera works fine if u need to goto howtoforge
<ethana2> my mom says ff crashed like 30 times on her today
<StiveG> had the same problem on other sites also.. can't remember witch ones tho...
<StiveG> always the same sites..
<StiveG> this site uses java?
<thompa> does anyone know how to remove acer_acpi?
<thompa> I cant compile the madwifi driver anymore its 386. I already know 64 wont work on atheros 5700
<ethana2> sudo rmmod acer_acpi
<ethana2> ?
<thompa> ethana2: thanks i tried that
<ethana2> oh
<thompa> modprobe no longer works
<thompa> its an acer 5520 which only works with acer_acpi patch, but kernel 2.6.24 it is backported I think
<ethana2> heh.  rm / -r
<thompa> but that is what actually breaks it
<ethana2> (do not do that)
<ethana2> ...but i think you may just need to wait for updates or reinstall or both
<thompa> 2.6.23 works I got an error in make file
<thompa> ethana2: i agree
<thompa> ethana2: im wondering though because restricted drivers has it enabled and detected atheros
<ethana2> actually
<thompa> i have to go back to old kernel maybe
<ethana2> atheros i think... ath5K/
<ethana2> i think there's some code churn and license stuff going on there
<thompa>  the one i heard needs blacklisting
<ethana2> i think that driver may actually be open or soemthing...
<thompa> ethana2: i cant install it anymore madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
<thompa> so thats my problem
<ethana2> thompa: i'm not really leet enough to know what to do about that, specifically
<thompa> ethana2: acer_acpi somehow breaks the wifi in the kernel
<thompa> i guess i need to remove aht5k and there are some others
<thompa> *the other one
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<contrast> I just got Hardy installed so I can check out KDE 4, and when trying to install kde4-core, it threatens to remove kdebase-bin-kde3. Any idea if/when this will be fixed?
<lsmobrian> does it not then install kdebase-bin-kde4
<contrast> lsmobrian: I imagine it would, but aren't you supposed to be able to have KDE4 installed alongside KDE3?
<Flannel> contrast: Try #kubuntu (or #kubuntu-kde4, if #kubuntu redirects you)
<contrast> Flannel: Thanks... I think I figured it out-- should've read the description of the package to be removed. I'll confirm in there.
<timing> the default SCIM key shortcuts should change
<timing> shift+space is a very common keycombo while typing very fast and hitting shift during the creation of the uppercase char in the next word :-)
<DanaG> Oh hey, I figured out a bit of a fix for my hard drive thingy: undo all my powersaving tweaks, but leave laptop-mode-TOOLS enabled but laptop_mode_on_battery disabled.
<timing> i asked in #scim as well
<timing> wonder where this default is set
<DanaG> Ctrl-shift sucks, too.
<aliguori> +1
<aliguori> that's the main reason i disabled scim
<timing> yeah
<timing> i did everything
<DanaG> But the "Latex" table is cool.
<timing> removed all the keycombo's
<timing> how do i really disable scim?
<timing> it still comes up
<timing> I mean, the keyboard icon is still in the notification area
<timing> right mouse exit restarts the thing
<aliguori> timing, i just removed the package
<timing> ah okay :-)
<aliguori> that was my experience too.  it seemed to be impossible to disable
<timing> it feels like the windows thing
<timing> when it decieds you are typing a dutch language
<mooboo1> wow, i love the repostirory activity today and yesterday
<timing> so it changes your keyboard LAYOUT per window
<mooboo1> i've got TONS of updates! :D
<purepwnage> I'm having trouble with ssh. Linux server, windows client (putty). I have access to both physically at the moment. When I try to connect, putty gives me an error saying "Network error: Software caused connection abort." Does anybody have any idea what is wrong?
<slipttees> thx
<slipttees> Adys: hello
<timing> purepwnage: can you ping the linux host from windows?
<Adys> Heya
<purepwnage> timing: yes, and I get >1 ms
<purepwnage> err, <1
<timing> k
<timing> yeha :-)
<DanaG> Another handy thing to do with scim: all windows use same method.
<timing> purepwnage: can you ssh to localhost from the linux machine?
<slipttees> Adys: my problem with static Ip
<slipttees> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=165717
<purepwnage> timing: no, I only get the error "Software caused connection abort"
<timing> purepwnage: i mean from the linux machine
<timing> i don't hing the commandline client on linux gives that message?
<timing> *think
<Adys> slipttees:  ill check it out asap
<slipttees> Adys: no problem ;-)
<purepwnage> timing: where would I find it? ctrl-alt-f1?
<slipttees> Adys: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/78493
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 78493 in gnome-system-tools "setting static IP with network-admin makes GNOME startup slow" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<slipttees> :D
<timing> purepwnage: open a terminal
<purepwnage> timing: ok
<timing> purepwnage: type: ssh localhost
<timing> then log in with the same credentials as you try via putty
<purepwnage> ader10@ubuntu:~$ ssh localhost -p 43210
<purepwnage> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<timing> that's the port you run the ssh server on?
<timing> weird
<purepwnage> yes
<timing> sure it's not just 22 ?
<purepwnage> port 22 is blocked in most of the places I need ssh
<timing> well we can conclude that it's not a problem between the both machines
<purepwnage> such as school or library
<timing> yeah
<timing> stupid
<timing> your server isn't running like you want it too
<timing> *to
<purepwnage> would it help if you saw the sshd_config?
<timing> can you check if it might be running on 22 ?
<timing> no i don't have so much knowlegde about ssh
<timing> i'm just helping you with the things you should try to find out where the problem is
<purepwnage> :)
<timing> it's not a broken cable at least
<timing> purepwnage: but ssh localhost ?
<timing> without the port?
<purepwnage> ader10@ubuntu:~$ ssh localhost
<purepwnage> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<timing> hmm different error
<timing> dunno what those errors mean
<timing> purepwnage: hey dude i have to sleep now, tiredness!
<purepwnage> timing: Thank you for helping me diagnose the problem!
<timing> :P
<timing> bye
<ike_x> you could use netstat to diagnose if its running and binded to the right port\adapter
<mooboo1> am i right that kernel -12 is much better than -11 ?
<lunks> What is required to see encrypted DVDs on Hardy?
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-12
<james_w> nothing, you just need to squint. The encryption algorithm is based on magic eye.
<lunks> Is it still required w32codecs?
<james_w> lunks: does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs help?
<DanaG> USA: it's illegal to watch DVDs!
<DanaG> Lovely laws.  (...and I live in the country.
<nemo> DanaG: the new frustration under linux will be blu-ray :-/
<rsk> nemo yea, bluray seems much more anal than DVD
 * rsk pokes dvd-jon
 * DanaG would just find out how to rip them under Windows, and then do so.
<rsk> you can rip them in linux
<DanaG> Oh, I did the same with my dvd-audio sample disk I got with my Audigy2ZS.
<rsk> but not watch them encrypted
<DanaG> By "rip", I mean including decryption.
<nemo> linux of course was one of the first OSes to have blu-ray support :)
<nemo> ... without decrypting ;)
<nemo> I kinda wonder if there are decrypting hooks already in the linux packages, all ready slap in some code - theoretically the existing blu-ray crascks would work on older discs
<nemo> cracks
<nemo> of course, since I don't have a blu-ray player...
<rsk> what, you don't have a ps3?
<rsk> ;(
<nemo> don't even have my Atari anymore
<nemo> if I'm going to buy a commercial system, will be the wii
<nemo> assuming I can find one
<rsk> i will buy a ps3
<rsk> once silent hill metal gear solid and gran turismo has come out
<purepwnage> am I taking this out of context or can linux not read blu-ray
<purepwnage> google is my friend :)
<lunks> well, then
<lunks> I'm having some problems while trying to watch an encrypted DVD. :)
<ethana2> purepwnage: linux can read bluray
<ethana2> ..it's just not legal, depending on your location
<rsk> lunks: tried mplayer?
<lunks> yep
<DanaG> argh, pulseaudio is buggy -- if it crashes, anything using it can start devouring CPU and RAM.
<DanaG> But I still use it because it's awesome when you have multiple audio devices.
<lunks> well, I'll try restarting first =)
<lsmobrian> purepwnage: did u figure out your ssh problem
<mooboo1> kinda scary, i accidently executed an .exe through wine in firefox
<mooboo1> it should ask an extra time, if its an executable file
<Dr_willis> to be like windows vista it should ask 100 times..
<Dr_willis> 'are you really sure you wanted tos elect yes to the previous question?'
<purepwnage> lsmobrian: no
<lsmobrian> just to make sure your server is listening, try 'nmap localhost'   this will output all your open ports and what service is running on that port
<lsmobrian> you will need to install nmap
<purepwnage> lsmobrian: it's not listening apparently
<lsmobrian> nothing that says ssh?   double check you have openssh-server installed  then try "/etc/init.d/ssh start"
<lsmobrian> need sudo for ssh start
<purepwnage> lsmobrian: still doesn't show O.o
<lsmobrian> does nmap list any open ports on localhost
<purepwnage> 631 and 5900
<lsmobrian> and the /etc/inid.d/ssh start just had like 1 line, saying OK  ?
<purepwnage> yes
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone. i'm having some trouble running the utilities from gnome-system-tools (network-admin, users-admin, services-admin, time-admin, shares-admin). i'm pretty sure it's to do with policykit. i get the error msg "The configuration could not be loaded \ You are not allowed to access the system configuration". packages are up to date. anyone know what to do about this?
<lsmobrian> purepwnage:   ps -A | grep sshd
<purepwnage> ader10@ubuntu:~/.ssh$ ps -A|grep sshd
<purepwnage>  6125 ?        00:00:00 sshd
<lsmobrian> wow, thats really weird
<purepwnage> I suppose that's why 8.04 is in alpha
<lsmobrian> hrm, you said you changed to port 43210 instead of 22, if u change it back, does it work
<purepwnage> no, unfortunately
<lsmobrian> mine works when sshd_config has 22, but no to 43210
<purepwnage> I'll try again
<SeveredC1oss> Is NetworkManager known to be busted right now?
<SeveredC1oss> Argh, I have the wrong nick.
<SeveredCross> My NetworkManager won't connect to secure wireless networks at all..it claims to be connecting, then spits out some errors about not being able to connect to the supplicant in /var/log/daemon.log
<purepwnage> Tried again, still doesn't work :(
<SeveredCross> And then drops to an unencrypted network.
<kumarphilly> anyone here use cgi irc at all?
<nrp> kumarphilly: i used to
<kumarphilly> nrp, like do you know how to isntall it on a site
<nrp> yea
<stefano__> what is seahorse?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> SeveredCross: I'm connecting fine to WPA2 networks so I mine's workign atm.
<kumarphilly> nrp can you spare a few minutes to help me
<nrp> sure
<kumarphilly> i unzipped it and now where do i upload what to
<kumarphilly> it doesnt work when i try to upload everything to cgi-bin
<nrp> what error does it give
<kumarphilly> no error
<kumarphilly> it just lists me the contents
<kumarphilly> pvchat.890m.com/cgi-bin
<lsmobrian> stefano, front end for GnuPG,  'passwords and encryption keys' in accessories menu
<nrp> does your webserver do cgi?
<kumarphilly> yep
<nrp> are the files +x?
<kumarphilly> +x?
<nrp> executable
<kumarphilly> they should be:-D
<kumarphilly> how should i check
<nrp> do you have a shell into the server?
<kumarphilly> nah
<nrp> do you have ftp access?
<kumarphilly> yep
<nrp> ok, with your ftp client, set file permissions on all the .cgi files to 755
<kumarphilly> k
<kumarphilly> k
<kumarphilly> did it
<nrp> well, that should have done it.  its possible that perl isnt in the spot the script expects it to be. or for some strange reason, it doesnt have perl
<DanaG>  sudo btrace /dev/sda
<DanaG> BLKTRACESETUP: No such file or directory
<DanaG> Failed to start trace on /dev/sda
<DanaG> load...unload
<DanaG> load....unload (every 15 seconds).
<DanaG> But it's only that bad after suspend and resume.
<kumarphilly> nrp, in cpanel i see 2 things under software/services php pear packages and php confguration
<nrp> well, then its possible your host just doesnt give you perl
<purepwnage> is there a way to make nautilus windows close if the path is removed?
<kumarphilly> nrp, damnit... you know any freehost that does:-D
<nrp> nope, free hosts tend to suck pretty bad
<kumarphilly> ?
<kumarphilly> anyone
<kumarphilly> free hosts
<lsmobrian> try googling    free perl host
<kumarphilly> got one:-D
<lunks> I'm getting "libdvdread: Invalid IFO for title 1 (VTS_01_0.IFO)." if I try to play a DVD.
<boss_> has the alsa sound been fixed in -12?
 * kumarphilly uploading files to this new free host:-D
<paulo-falcao> Is the sound problem (alsa) solved?
<paulo-falcao> does anyone know?
<coz_> paulo-falcao,  my question exactly :)
<paulo-falcao> coz_, we are in the same boat... ;D
<coz_> paulo-falcao, well I havent installed the -12 yet so I still have sound  apparenlty it got here later than others got it and i was here when it was mentioned
<paulo-falcao> want to see season 2 of Heroes...but with no sound...
<paulo-falcao> is there any workaround?
<coz_> paulo-falcao, I dont think so
<paulo-falcao> dam!
<paulo-falcao> then sleep it is...
<paulo-falcao> bye, thanks
<paulo-falcao> maybe tomorrow :^D
<coz_> ok
<RAOF> For those playing at home, passing "nohz=off" to the kernel doesn't prevent bug #194214
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194214
<DanaG> Here's a workaround: try to avoid doing keyboard+mouse at the same time.
<DanaG> Note that workaround and fix are totally completely different things.
<RAOF> And switch to Metacity when you want to play games, since it's harder to trigger under Metacity.
<Pici> Are anyones gnome multimedia keybindings working?
<thecrypto> In one of the updates I got rhythmbox was uninstalled. So I haven't seen anything yet...waiting for the partial update cycle I am currently stuck in to break.
<DanaG> Not working for exaile or decibel-audio-player.
<kumarphilly> damnit
<kumarphilly> all these host require 24 hours to veirfy
<kumarphilly> anyone know of any solution
<ubuntubeta> lol, reading this subject is it safe to say there is no support if I accidentally removed gnome-about gnome-panel nautilus?
<ubuntubeta> happened to me running a dist upgrade
<kumarphilly> nrp, you still there?
<DanaG> Oooooooooh, quodlibet still works!  Sweet.
<RAOF> Also for those playing at home: the options "acpi=off" "hpet=disable" and "nohz=off" and "nosmp" do not have any effect, other than to make my laptop hotter & slower.
<ubuntubeta> how can I restore the missing packages? I have tried reinstall -f reinstall install -f install remove -f remove and also the same using aptitude
<kumarphilly> anyone else have 143 updates today
<ubuntubeta> me
<DanaG> Try aptitude with no parameters.
<DanaG> That'll give a nifty text UI.
<ubuntubeta> thats how I got into this mess
<kumarphilly> and like 82 yesterday
<ubuntubeta> thx DanaG I never knew :D
<DanaG> Once you install the plugins and enable the multimedia keys.
<DanaG> It also has an awesome "Fix Encoding" (for tags) plugin.
<DanaG> And musicbrainz!
<ubuntubeta> kumarphilly: did your upgrade go flawless?
<kumarphilly> yep
<kumarphilly> howd ya know i upgraded:-D
<kumarphilly> but yea
<kumarphilly> it went wll
<kumarphilly> i did a fresh install of 7.10
<kumarphilly> installed all the updates
<ubuntubeta> who wouldn'?  being beta users its second nature to wanna upgrade :p
<DanaG> Anybody know where I can get a transparent, non-permanent, self-adhesive label for me to print the Heron on?
<kumarphilly> and then got the distribution updgrade
<kumarphilly> took like 30 minutes
<DanaG> I always read changelogs before updating anything.
<kumarphilly> but first successful upgrade in a while:-D
<kumarphilly> so when the full version comes out, will i need to do another distro updte?
<ubuntubeta> OMG its grabbing the packages!  I hope this works...
<DanaG> Argh, quodlibet sucks: it'll only load one folder of songs, and then calls any other folders empty.
<kumarphilly> lol
<ubuntubeta> localepurge after ap-get runs can be a beautiful thing...
<DanaG> What's localepurge?
<DanaG> Eeh, I have more than enough disk space.
<ubuntubeta> After installing anything with apt-get install, localepurge will remove all translation files and translated man pages in languages you cannot read.
<ubuntubeta> If you want to configure localepurge you need to edit /etc/locale.nopurge
<ubuntubeta> This can save you several megabytes of disk space, depending on the packages you have installed.
<DanaG> Megabytes?  That's not worth bothering with for my partition.
<ubuntubeta> I'm cheap with Linux, think I gave it only 8-10 gigs, so at times every little bit helps :D
<ubuntubeta> *now about those old kernel files...  *tap tap tap
 * DanaG has an XP partition, a Vista partition, and an Ubuntu partition; each is 40 gigs.
<DanaG> I
<DanaG> I'm pondering getting rid of the XP one, actually.
<DanaG> Then moving Ubuntu further toward the front of the drive.
<ubuntubeta> wow, nice dude, I have the same setup!
<DanaG> yay, Hitachi 7k200-200.
<ubuntubeta> XP is great if you want to compare vista to it
<kumarphilly> ubuntubeta, haha i only gave 5 gig
<kumarphilly> nah i like vista:-D
<kumarphilly> ultimate
<ubuntubeta> same
<ethana2> what??
<ubuntubeta> x64 :)
<ethana2> kumarphilly: that is blasphemy
<ubuntubeta> lol
<kumarphilly> haha
<kumarphilly> yea x64 is ausome
<kumarphilly> xp 64 bit sucks
<ubuntubeta> also planning on installing fedora, the latest beta of opensuse is not only ugly, but I had isues from the start, you would be surprised how easily it will let you blow away partitions without asking if you don't
<ubuntubeta> keep an eye out
<kumarphilly> how many cds you gptta wast
<ubuntubeta> agreed, ever hear of xp performance edition? ;)
<kumarphilly> for fedora
<ubuntubeta> 1 dvd
<kumarphilly> dvd
<kumarphilly> hell no:-D
<kumarphilly> is there an alt so i dotnw aist a disc
<tech0007> hi...is it safe to upgrade to .12-generic of the kernel?
<ubuntubeta> wish there was, think there is a way to install from another from a ocal source, never looked into it though
<kumarphilly> like wats a network install
<tech0007> i ran into video,audio issues last time...
<ubuntubeta> tech0007: I think it is, I am using it right now
<tech0007> ubuntubeta: so do i sudo apt-get update and dist-upgrade to get the .12- kernel?
<ubuntubeta> get update then upgrade then dist-upgrade
<tech0007> ok thanks!
<ubuntubeta> this is coming from someone who just crashed his system doing an upgrade tonight though, you could look for a second opionion
<ionstorm> im having problems getting bootchart to start-up and log boots, how exactly does it start because I havnt ever gotten charts
<ionstorm> id like to know if there is something screwed up in my system preventing it from logging
<ionstorm> I have 3 bootcharts running in backround... root      1045  0.1  0.0   1156   192 ?        S    18:47   0:03 /bin/busybox sh /bin/bootchart bottom
<ubuntubeta> #ubuntu
<ionstorm> its regarding hardy
<Mark_Milliman> So have I missed the discussion of  whether FF3b4 is going to be in the repos?
<ethana2> Mark_Milliman: it will be
<ethana2> ...but last time i checked it wasn't
<ethana2> oh heck, I'll check again
<ethana2> oh, i last checked for updates 4 hours ago
<ethana2> i won't let myself do it again unless it's 6...
<Mark_Milliman> I know it will be because there are a bunch of enhancements in it over FF3b3
<ethana2> of course
<Mark_Milliman> Yesterday a bunch of people were looking for it, and I sort of expected it today.
<Mark_Milliman> I guess I could jump the gun and install it myeslf
<ubuntubeta> just ran it from the firefox site, the .bz2, and none of my plugins and icons worked
<ubuntubeta> you can run it safely from a folder after extraction to test it out seperately
<Mark_Milliman> ubuntubeta, plugins or extensions?
<Mark_Milliman> or both?
<ubuntubeta> I know flash did not work
<ubuntubeta> didn't really check the extensions well enough
<Mark_Milliman> About half of my extensions still don't work
<ubuntubeta> every icon, had a red x on it, as if it lost them all,  I understand they have improved the icons too though, by using existing gnome themes
<Mark_Milliman> The only Google extension that still works is Notebook and that was after my tweaking of the package
<Mark_Milliman> Perhaps it is best to wait for it to appear in the repos
<ubuntubeta> *nod
<ubuntubeta> not even wasting my time...
<Mark_Milliman> ubuntubeta, thanks for the heads up.  You saved me some time tonight.
<ubuntubeta> :)
<ubuntubeta> good
<atrus> is there any semi-graceful way of reverting to ipw3945 from iwl3945? I can't connect to my university's open, unencrypted wireless access point in hardy any more.
<DanaG> Heh, try holding volume hotkeys and watching scim.
<l815> how do i uninstall a program that doesn't come with an uninstall file?
<RAOF> l815: How did you install it, and what would an "uninstall" file be?
<pen> hi
<pen> I can't enable compiz from appearance
<pen> although I have enabled nvidia
<pen> why?
<RAOF> Gremlins.
<l815> RAOF, it was a .run file, and sometimes there are unisntall.sh files inside the install directory
<RAOF> l815: Ah.  In that case: there isn't a way to uninstall it.
<l815> ROAF, then just deleting the directory would work?
<l815> or would that leave residual junk :/
<pen> is there a way to fix this?
<DanaG> atrus: you can blacklist the module.
 * ubuntubeta remembers when windows users were that naieve, little did they know there is a registry too
<RAOF> l815: deleting the directory is probably not a bad fallback.
<l815> RAOF, okay, then is there a way to search for residual files with a similar name to the program?
<RAOF> l815: Generally, no.
<RAOF> l815: On the other hand, this is one of the reasons why I don't install programs outside of apt ;)
<DanaG> Or install to /usr/local
<DanaG> (I put my git compiz there, so it's trivially easy to remove.)
<l815> RAOF, lol i haven't encountered this with install.sh files because they always come with an unisntall.sh (most of the time). I guess i've learned my lesson haha
<l815> btw is there a fix for the sluggishness from effects and playing video?
<pen> is there a way to enable compiz manually?
<pen> is it good?
<strabes> pen: just run compiz from the command line or alt+f2...?
<pen> compiz can't run from appearance after I boot into the new kernel
<pen> so I went back to the old one
<pen> and enable the nvidia again
<pen> then I can't enable compiz
<pen> why?
<pen> it says it's enabled
<pen> why can't i enable compiz
<pen> and from the command line don't work either
<DanaG> glxinfo | grep renderer
<pen> http://rafb.net/p/wmMSjk76.html
<pen> would it because someone told me to run INIT 1 something in the new kernel?
<RAOF> pen: So, at least one problem is that your drivers don't work :)
<pen> why?
<pen> I enabled it
<pen> and it worked before I boot into the new kernel
<pen> like the 12
<RAOF> So... The first thing that springs to mind is that you're not quite the target audience for Hardy, Alpha 6.
<RAOF> The second thing is: do you have the linux-restricted-modules package for your kernel installed?
<pen> well
<RAOF> The third is: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log & /etc/X11/xorg.conf files.
<pen> I'm now in the old kernel the -11 one which it worked before
<pen> ok
<RAOF> But will now be broken, because we updated nvidia-glx-new.
<pen> does ubuntu have wgetpaste?
<RAOF> You're probably looking for pastebinit.
<RAOF> !info pastebinit
<ubotwo> pastebinit: command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 84 kB (Only available for None)
<pen> k
<pen> btw, just to report back that I have linux-restrcted-modules installed
<pen> for my kernel
<RAOF> Oh, and the output of uname -a, too please :)
<pen> Linux penn-laptop 2.6.24-11-generic #1 SMP Fri Feb 29 22:08:31 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<pen> http://pastebin.com/f417a7696
<pen> this is for the log
<pen> http://pastebin.com/f50636b6b
<RAOF> Right.  So, your driver is broken :)
<RAOF> In particular, it can't find libglx.
<RAOF> I'd start by "sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx-new"
<pen> ok
<pen> then restart x?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<pen> ok
<pen> still not working
<pen> can't enable compiz
<pen> btw, before I came here and using the new kernel I followed this workaround to try to fix my problem with the driver
<pen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697583
<pen> I create a link from libglx.so.169.09 to libglx.so
<pen> how can I reverse that
<pen> I think that's why it's not working
<l815> anyone know why some things in ff3 started looking strange sometime today? like : http://i31.tinypic.com/33xx2k9.png
<pen> RAOF: can u help me?
<pen> RAOF: I'm not familar with symbolic link
<RAOF> pen: Oh, right.
<RAOF> So, what's happened now is that you've got this symlink that's pointing to the wrong place, because we've updated the driver.
<RAOF> Just remove it, and reinstall the nvidia-glx-new package.
<pen> remove what?
<pen> which file?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, about the "find the first xorg version where it's broken": I can give that a try if there's a relatively easy way to download all old same-version xorg packages.
<coz_> hey guys
<DanaG> "resulting binaries" is not easy to get all.
<pen> should I delete the libglx.so in /usr/lib/xorg/modules?
<coz_> I have had every version of ubuntu on this partcular system.. I was wondering if any of you have tried compiling things on hardy  so far everything I have tried to compile takes 100% resources  unlike I have seen before
<RAOF> pen: Yes.
<pen> well, when I ls the directory I see a red libglx.so
<RAOF> DanaG: It'd be nice if we had something like the Debian page which archives every single package version ever in Debian.
<pen> and I can't remove it
<RAOF> pen: Yes, that's because it's owned by root.  You'll need to "sudo rm libglx.so".
<pen> I did
<pen> not working
<pen> I even use -f
<pen> nvm
<pen> lol
<pen> finally it works :D
<pen> thx
<RAOF> Let this be a lesson to you not to go behind apt's back! :)
<coz_> :)
<DanaG> What can I do about getting all old packages at once, then?
<RAOF> DanaG: I'm not entirely sure.
<RAOF> What I'm planning to do is strip some patches from our X server and see if it still exhibits badness.
<DanaG> Perhaps I should start just before Jan 31.
<RAOF> DanaG: Looking at the changelog, I thought I'd strip out the smart scheduler patch introduced just before then.
<coz_> anything changes with the sound breakage in -12?
<coz_> changed
<RAOF> It's fixed?
<coz_> really?
<RAOF> I think so.
<coz_> oo  mm   ok maybe i will wait another few days :)
<DanaG> Works for me.
<RAOF> Well; _my_ sound always worked (or very nearly did), so I'm not a particulary good guide.
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Mon Mar 10 15:32:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
 * RAOF pulls down 600Mb worth of updates to get a non-broken dpkg.
<setuid> Anyone know when NetworkManager is going to be completed?
<DanaG> NetworkManager + iwl3945 == ouch.
<setuid> Right now, it's an almost blank applet with a remove button and some form fields, none of which are editable (even when run as root)
<DanaG> Sucks with suspend.
<setuid> There's no Add or New button to add any networks, so I have to run shell scripts manually to bring up interfaces
<DanaG> You add them by clicking on them in the list.
<setuid> i.e. route add default gw, ifconfig eth0 yadda yadda
<RAOF> DanaG: Fortunately, my nVidia drivers prevent me from running into any _other_ suspend bugs :P
<setuid> DanaG, There is no "list"
<setuid> Let me screenshot
<DanaG> wtf?  I hit my wireless hotkey, and Totem died.
<DanaG> ...and started devouring CPU time.
<DanaG> What the heck?
<DanaG> "Completely Fair Scheduler" still sucks, in that way.
<DanaG> Closing lid still sometimes causes audio dropouts.
<setuid> DanaG, http://code.gnu-designs.com/hardy-NetworkManager.png
<setuid> That's what I see when I run it
<RAOF> setuid: Oh, _that_.
<DanaG> No, left-click the tray icon.
<setuid> tray?
<setuid> I don't have a tray
<DanaG> Well, that would explain it.
<setuid> uh... that's sillhy
<setuid> If I run a panel and go to System -> Network Manager Editor... I get the applet in the screenshot above
<RAOF> And that's pretty much exactly what you should get:
<setuid> What is this tray you speak of?
<RAOF> That's an editor for the networks that NM has already connected to.
<Mark_Milliman> My Network Manager looks the same but I don't have any wireless cards in this machine
<RAOF> setuid: So, in your notification area should be an icon looking like a broken network?
<setuid> When I add "Notification Area" to a panel, it's just the single left-side grab bar, nothing in it at all
<RAOF> Yup, that's right.
<RAOF> Leave it there & it'll collect lint
<setuid> Ok, I think I found it
<RAOF> (Or just run nm-applet) :)
<setuid> I right-click it and it says "Edit wireless networks", and when I do... it's the same blank applet in the screenshot above
<setuid> Can't add/edit/remove anything, because there is nothing
<RAOF> What you _actually_ want to do is _left_ click it, and select the wireless network you want to connect to :)
<setuid> And yet, here I am, on the same machine, talking to #ubuntu+1 wirelessly
<DanaG> Well, in kde, the left-click brings up "connection status", which is stupid.
<RAOF> Heh.
<DanaG> Closing my laptop lid while doing aplay sometimes gives me this:   underrun!!! (at least 745.623 ms long)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and why does PulseAudio still not give me surround on my emu10k1?
<DanaG> Heh, and I'm also getting some crackling when playing a 24-bit 96-khz 6-channel audio file through PulseAudio.
<DanaG> Then again, that IS a 1.9 megabyte per second file.
<DanaG> Heh, look at the closing comment on here:
<DanaG> http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/151
<DanaG> " PA perfectly supports surround sound these days and does a simple but automatic up and downmixing. Closing this bug. "
<DanaG> BULL!  Does 2 channels on my audigy sound like "perfectly supports surround"?  Nope.
<atrus> DanaG: how are you creating your sinks?
<DanaG> Through HAL.  I can use surround51:1 manually, but I shouldn't HAVE to do that.
<atrus> by default it uses hal, which (according to #pulseaudio), doesn't have channel information, and just defaults to 2
<DanaG> So that "perfectly supports surround" really isn't correct.
<DanaG> If I had a paid-for product, I'd call it false advertising.
<ethana2> If
<atrus> i'd complain more, but alsa doesn't support my surround cards properly anyways :/
<DanaG> There ought to be a way to say "hey, if this card X appears, also load this sink Y on the surround interface."
<ethana2> ^_^
<ethana2> atrus: would you know enough to tell me how to present two simultaneous users with virtual mono sinks?
<ethana2> and send one out each channel of my stereo card?
<DanaG> Duude, google for a cheap USB sound card.
<ethana2> ;)
<DanaG> Aren't there some dirt-cheap ones out there?
<atrus> not i. ask #pulseaudio, and/or read faq's.
<ethana2> I'm on #pulseaudio
<atrus> DanaG: i have 2 usb sound cards, neither works right
<atrus> one is built into a usb docking station, the other is built into my altec lansing speakers.
<DanaG> Odd.
<atrus> the docking station one it mixes up the channels in the wrong order.
<DanaG> My one gives buggy left volume slider.
<DanaG> You could also use a single surround-capable device of some sort.
<atrus> the altec lansing the mixer doesn't work, and it locks the volume at 100% (there is no manual volume control, just a digital pad that works with the digital mixer)
<atrus> i've bought enough hardware to try and get around alsa already. i'll just go to windows when i need it to work (both work out of the box without any special drivers installed, of course)
<DanaG> Does alsamixer not work with it?
<atrus> DanaG: newp. locked at 100%.
<DanaG> Is it pulseaudio doing it, or just ALSA?
<atrus> DanaG: just alsa.
<DanaG> Odd.  Why have a slider, then?
<atrus> DanaG: hm?
<atrus> the slider in alsamixer maps directly to the digital pad's led volume display. if you try to change them, you can actually see it minutely switch down to about 99% momentarilly before going back to 100%.
<DanaG> Oh, perhaps it's getting volume-change keycodes?
<DanaG> That might do it -- feedback.  Poorly designed thing sending codes on volume change.
<DanaG> Perhaps it creates an input device.
<atrus> DanaG: that would stop the digital pad from working, but wouldn't stop alsamixer from working.
<atrus> right?
<DanaG> Well, perhaps take a look at /proc/bus/input/devices to see if it shows up.
<DanaG> Or look at the device in hal-device-manager (the new hardware-info thing sucks).
<atrus> wait a sec, i'll get some headphones in it so when it starts blasting it doesn't blow out the cones.
<atrus> DanaG: nope, nothing.
<Black_Magic> Well, i cant seem to get dist-upgrade to work it talks about some packages
<Black_Magic> error Authenticating them
<atrus> DanaG: hal-device-manager is installable again?
<atrus> nothing in /proc/bus/input/devices anyways
<DanaG> I still had it around from Gutsy, perhaps.  I hadn't noticed it ever become not so.
<atrus> DanaG: seems to be in gnome-device manager now actually.
<atrus> DanaG: it does have a HID device interface.
<DanaG> You could try blacklisting it with an fdi file.
<atrus> DanaG: but again, this wouldn't stop alsamixer from working would it?
<atrus> if i could get alsamixer working i'd be happy.
<atrus> DanaG: not following you there
<DanaG> Temporary idea: find the input device and chmod it 0000
<atrus> DanaG: there's no input device for it in /dev/input
<atrus> DanaG: funny, i can control the volume with amixer ok
<DanaG> Hmm, that IS odd about amixer and alsamixer.
<DanaG> File a bug on it?
<DanaG> Don't you just love mystery-meat navigation?
<DanaG> Openoffice toolbars don't have tooltips.
<prasanna> hey guys, u know how by default theres a glow around the panels in hardy? i'm changed themes, and i'm tryin to get that effect back
<naught101> anybody know of a way to use a script-like font on a web page without flash or images?
<Lynoure> naught101: on a page you are looking at, yes. on pages others are looking at, risky
<Lynoure> You can specify font family or even specific font, but if they don't have it, or better yet have something similar yet radically different, who knows what it will look like...
<Lynoure> But, probably not stuff for #ubuntu+1, sorry
<naught101> heh, sorry, I thought I was in another channel
<naught101> palatino cursive might work though
<prasanna> does anyone know how to get that 'glow' effect around the windows?
<naught101> prasanna: if it's the default, you could delete the preferences folder relating to themes
<naught101> I don't know what that is in gnome though
<StiveG> anyone knows how to fix the resolution problem which seems to come from the last update (kernel?) My intel i810 now has only 640-480 :|
<StiveG> intel 965 in fact.. i810 is the driver..
<naught101> StiveG: have you tried the intel driver? I thought the i810 driver died with gutsy
<StiveG> this is the one I have right now...
<StiveG> never had problems with Gutsy before... never on hardy either... comes from last uopdates..
<Flannel> naught101: They both exist in Hardy
<naught101> Flannel: yeah, but i810 has no upstream support
<StiveG> Hardy auto-detect it..
<StiveG> used to...
<StiveG> it still detect it.. but no choices for the resolution except 480-640..
<Flannel> naught101: right, its an older version (1.7.4 vs 2.2.1).  But still, don't need upstream support necessarily.  Although, I don't see any reason to stick with the older one (unless it doesn't work, of course)
<StiveG> everything was working good untill I update my system.. then after the reboot....
<StiveG> must be the new kernel..
<StiveG> no way to set the resolution directly on xorg?
<StiveG> if I set the resolution on xorg.conf can I get problems?
<ethana2> gahh, my gui went wierd
<ethana2> firefox at least...
<ethana2> big icons..
<paul928> scim pop-up every time I use the keyboard. Switching automatically from English to Amharic in the middle of a sentence?
<paul928> Interesting.
<DanaG> Disable shift-space in the SCIM properties thingy.
<paul928> DanaG: thanks, I'll try that. It just started after the latest upgrade.
<cwillu> sound's unbroken now eh?
<DanaG> Yup.
<atrus> or at least, no more broken then usual :)
<atrus> DanaG: i did end up filing my experience on alsa's bug tracker, can't remember if/why i didn't do that before.
<cwillu> goodie; equal or less broken than usual == working on every machine I've ever tried it on :p
<Black_Magic> Yay upgrading my main Ubuntu install now ;)
<Black_Magic> supposed to take only 1hr now..
<Black_Magic> 1hr and 12mins..guess it didnt like the other :P
<savvas> 08:23:58 < savvas> does anyone know the package I should mention about this bug: http://pastebin.ca/raw/939393
<savvas> 08:24:45 < savvas> I get such errors while transferring to/from a mobile phone using usb
<Black_Magic> whats the new version of Nautilus like?
<savvas> 2.22 ?
<DanaG> Woah, ksoftirqd is eating all of one of my CPU cores.  What the heck?
<DanaG> Tried to modprobe -r iwl3945; now modprobe is eating 100% of one core.
<malnilion> My resolution changes when I log out to GDM screen from 1280x1024 (preferred) to, I assume, 1280x960.  It changes back to the preferred 1280x1024 when I log back in.  Anyone know what might cause this and how I might fix it?
<malnilion> It's not a big deal, but it looks ugly.
<bmz> is the laptop mode drive bug fixed in hardy?
<glick> hey where can i see a list of new features that will be in hardy hering?
<glick> anyone?
<lancerocke> hello
<lancerocke> im trying to follow this tutorial http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:XFCE/Openbox and when i type killall xfwm4 it says danny@danny-desktop:~$ killall xfwm4
<lancerocke> <lancerocke> xfwm4: no process killed
<RAOF> You know, pulseaudio would be cooler if iwl could consistently push 200Kb/sec over an uncongested network.
<henkjan> yay
<DanaG> iwl3945 sucks.  I want ipw3945 back.
<henkjan> java update fixed sun ilom/elom for me
<DanaG> iwl3945 causes hangs in modprobe, and brokenness on resume if killswitch is set to radio off.
<malnilion> DanaG, I hear you...I hate both of them, though
<DanaG> I'd almost rather have broadcom.
<DanaG> NetworkManager also sucks at roaming.
<malnilion> NetworkManager blows
<malnilion> :P
<DanaG> Try walking around between APs with the same SSID (even if you've connected to them before) --- it doesn't roam!
<DanaG> And Pidgin sits there in a "lights are on but nobody's home" state.
<malnilion> Quite honestly, the mess otherwise known as wireless in Linux has almost made me consider wiring up my bedroom
<tonyyarusso> I want to build a house and run fibre in it :P
<malnilion> That'd be tight
<malnilion> LAN parties would be sick :)
<DanaG> Eeh, need NICs that can use it, though.
<DanaG> I refuse to buy any laptop without GbE, even though my house doesn't have it.  The computer lab at Cal Poly does, and that's the bandwidth to the internet.
<DanaG> Gigabit Ethernet Chip:  $( beats me );  [same for the cabling and switches and connection].
<DanaG> Downloading ISOs and updates from mirrors.kernel.org at 30 megaBYTES per second (that's the fastest I've ever gotten):   sweeeeeeeeet.  ("priceless" is overused.)
<tonyyarusso> DanaG: yeah, but you can always install media converters in each room until it becomes the standard :P
<DanaG> Or until computers have 10GbE adapters.
<malnilion> I look forward to the day I have fiber running straight into my computer.
<DanaG> ISP is only 3 or 5 megabits for ridiculous prices.
<DanaG> Or 10 for more ridiculous.
<DanaG> (Charter.)
<DanaG> For my next laptop, I'm gonna' get one that has two mini-PCIe slots, so I can get a "mini-PCIe to PCIe" adapter with a ribbon thingy and give myself a full-size slot externally.
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> i had 12Mbit via cox
<DanaG> I'd like to use it for some C-Media sound card, if they're well supported.
<ethana2> during their promo period
<ethana2> but it only ever got up to like.. 2
<DanaG> Then I can go "Office Space" on my Audigy --- or at least, open the shell.
<DanaG> If it NEVER reaches the advertised speed, I'd call that false advertising.  I can understand "usually slower", but it should get full speed at least once, and it shouldn't be only 16% speed most of the time.
<DanaG> I can run (up to) 50 miles per hour! *
<ethana2> how are you going to saturate a 12Mbit connection in the middle of the US?
<tonyyarusso> DanaG: it's not false advertising though, b/c the advertising says up to.  It's lame and misleading advertising, but not legally false.
<ethana2> i only tried torrents
<DanaG> Try downloading stuff from something on 'internet2'.
<DanaG> * (only applicable when skydiving)
<DanaG> Same logic.
<DanaG> What connection do you have now?
<tonyyarusso> hmm, where would one buy optical fiber anyway?
<tonyyarusso> not newegg apparently
<DanaG> http://www.internet2.edu/network/
<DanaG> IT suppliers, likely.
<DanaG> http://www.google.com/search?q=internet2+member+list
<DanaG> Try downloading stuff from any of those sites there.
<ethana2> oh sorry, DanaG
<DanaG> First result is a pdf.
<ethana2> I have Clearw¡re now
<ethana2> 128k - 1Mbit i think
 * ethana2 goes to bed
<DanaG> First
<DanaG> try starting downloading something from mirrors.kernel.org
<lancerocke> Hello. i dont know if its the name of the process because im just following the  tutorial. How do I find out what window manager is running and shut it off? so i can run openbo
<lancerocke> x
<DanaG> (that's the first site I remember offhand.  You don't need to bother letting it finish to see your speed, though.)
<lancerocke> is there anyone that cna help me kill my current (unknown) window manager so i can run openbox using this tutorial? http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:XFCE/Openbox I dont want to logout and login to openbox using the session manager because it has to be XFCE/OpenBox
<lancerocke> is there anyone that cna help me kill my current (unknown) window manager so i can run openbox using this tutorial? http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:XFCE/Openbox I dont want to logout and login to openbox using the session manager because it has to be XFCE/OpenBox
<DanaG> Inelegant hackish way: dpkg-divert xfwm4, and symlink openbox over it.
<oxigen> why is my text input method different? where do i setup this default globally?
<oxigen> this is annoying bug, if 'normal' user get it as default :/
<oxigen> must be something related with the latest gnome upgrade..
<oxigen> anyone?
<oxigen> Amharic input method? What a hack is this?
 * oxigen found that you can change text input method with a right mouse button
 * oxigen need to change input default also in a bash?!
<oxigen> hmm
<oxigen> which text input method is the best? IPA perhaps? :)
<oxigen> dang, where can i get more info about this?
<teamcobra> man, this phenom 9500 seems _unstable_ :(
<h3sp4wn> Are you surprised ?
<teamcobra> yeah, a bit :p
<h3sp4wn> They have a pretty major bug that can only be fixed with a 10% reduction in performance
<teamcobra> running memtest now
<teamcobra> yeah, the tlb bug, I've read
<teamcobra> it just seemed like the thing to go with anyway (esp w/ the 780g chipset motherboard)
<h3sp4wn> It makes me think the rest might not be ready yet
<teamcobra> brb, smoking a cig
<teamcobra> meh, I was just so happy with my x2 (that I'm typing from)
<teamcobra> figured it'd be at least as stable
<teamcobra> brb
<pwuertz> hi, is anyone else having problems with font rendering in hardy?
<pwuertz> font-hinting / antialiasing doesn't work properly
<h3sp4wn> pwuertz: What makes you think that
<pwuertz> the fonts are looking bold and unsharp
<pwuertz> started within the last week after some upgrade
<mrtimdog> Anyone here use gmusicbrowser and having problems with gstreamer playbin plugin not being found?
<h3sp4wn> pwuertz: first thing to check is if your dpi is right - xdpyinfo| grep res | head -1
<teamcobra> ooh ram errors
<teamcobra> grr
<h3sp4wn> Ram is even more crazy cheap now isn't it
<pwuertz> h3sp4wn: 85x83 dots per inch, in the subpixel hinting options, 96dpi is set
<h3sp4wn> I guess the next desktop I use will get 16GB
<h3sp4wn> pwuertz: Do you know what it should be ?
<h3sp4wn> (Monitor spec sheet or whatever)
<h3sp4wn> pwuertz: where are the subpixel hinting options ?
<h3sp4wn> (You talking about gnome / kde / xfce)
<pwuertz> h3sp4wn: gnome appearance preferencces > fonts > details
<pwuertz> h3sp4wn: I don't know what it should be.. but I know that i never had to play with these settings before
<h3sp4wn> That is interesting - mine is also set to 96
<pwuertz> but regardless of this setting... I don't think the font-renderer is supposed to wash-out straight lines
<pwuertz> well.. the whole thing started when my fonts appeared bigger than usual after some upgrade
<h3sp4wn> That implies the dpi got messed up
<pwuertz> ok
<h3sp4wn> (as reported by xdpyinfo)
<h3sp4wn> 85x83 seems very low
<h3sp4wn> recently they have started hardcoding loads of stuff for some reason
<teamcobra> hrmm, looks like my probs are 100% ram related, dropping down to 1x2gb dimm works
<teamcobra> on a side note, xp x64 also crashes during the installer w/ 8gb ram ;p
<h3sp4wn> I have had cheap ram that broke when used in dual channel
<h3sp4wn> but tested out fine on its own
<teamcobra> ahh... I'll have to find the dual channel setting and disable it
<h3sp4wn> I only use Corsair now and haven't had issues since
<teamcobra> I'm probably going to install xp on the temp hd in this box (getting the 2.5tb of sata drives tomorrow, this machine is really a server)
<h3sp4wn> (10 year warranty is long enough anyway that it will be fine)
<teamcobra> but I want to see how the IGP performs playing Stranglehold
<teamcobra> ;) ;)
<h3sp4wn> Wait you use low grade memory in a server ?
<cwillu> define 'server' though
<teamcobra> heh, looks like I'm going to be sending it back (the ram)
<teamcobra> webserver
<h3sp4wn> Anything you really don't want to lose stuff on
<h3sp4wn> (where it matters)
<teamcobra> yeah, and it does matter
<ArtVandalae> Hi guys... is hardy going to use Compiz or Metacity as its comp WM?
<cwillu> ArtVandalae, same as gutsy
<cwillu> depends on your hardware
<h3sp4wn> I am not using ECC on mine (first time ever even at home) but zfs should keep my data consistant
<cwillu> they're not switching to compositing metacity if that's what you mean
<ArtVandalae> Oh, sorry I meant as compositing WM, because I think WM now offers compositing features as of 2.22
<ArtVandalae> ah, thanks
<cwillu> yep, but they're using compiz
<h3sp4wn> Does metacity need rebuilding to use compositing ?
<cwillu> at least, they are as of now
<cwillu> no, just have to turn it on in gconf-editor
<cwillu> (had the setting on from a long time ago when it didn't do anything, just about reported a bug when it actually started doing something)
<ArtVandalae> :)
<cwillu> (I run a big enough desktop on a small enough card that the performance is pretty horrid :p)
<ArtVandalae> It's "subtle"
<cwillu> shadowing and composite (i.e., no visible redraws)
<cwillu> the latter is what I miss most from windows
<cwillu> redraws that aren't reminiscent of when java's swing was really truly horrid
<cwillu> default compiz is pretty subtle too
<cwillu> (at least, ubuntu's default)
<cwillu> !ff
<cwillu> !ff3
<cwillu> anyone know if ff-beta4 is in the repo's imminently/
<cwillu> (/=?)
<dencrypt> it isnt
<cwillu> I know it isn't right now, more wondering if anybody has it packaged up, or if I should just download it and do the whole 'home dir install' thing
<ArtVandalae> you could try www.getdeb.net they usually package things up fairly quickly
<cwillu> no firefox at all
<cwillu> I'll just download the tar for now
<cwillu> thanks though
<oxigen> ah, this change of the text input is a nightmare! how to change this in FF?
<cwillu> how so?
<cwillu> shift+space?
<cwillu> i.e., typing in a different alphabet now?
<oxigen> it doesn't type at all, i mean it stops at some point
<Ayabara> hey. I'm trying to get vmware server working on Ubuntu Hardy, but I get this error: /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<oxigen> which is application that control text input in gnome?
<h3sp4wn> There is a version in restricted-modules (why the source package is so big)
<cwillu> oxigen, do you have a little keyboard icon in the corner?
<cwillu> Ayabara, how did you install it?
<oxigen> cwillu: no, i removed it yesterday :(
<cwillu> oxigen, removed the icon, including disabling the shortcuts? (I don't think removing the icon actually does that)
<h3sp4wn> Either build vmware-package from Debian (and use the tarball from vmware) or use the one from lrm
<oxigen> cwillu: just remove icon, do you know how to put it back?
<cwillu> oxigen, prefs | scim
 * oxigen forgot the obscure name of that annoying app :/
<cwillu> :)
<cwillu> oxigen, I don't know for sure what the proper method of making it go away is, but what I did was remove all the hotkeys under global setup
<oxigen> cwillu: ah, thanks :)
<oxigen> oxigen: hmm, where is global setup for hotkeys, i want to disable it too! i dont use hotkeys for desktop(?!), i use hotkeys for blender and ardour.
 * oxigen dont think it's smart to use hotkeys for a desktop functions
<cwillu> oxigen, such as alt-tab?
<cwillu> but keyboard shortcuts in prefs is what you want :p
<oxigen> well, ok, you are right with this one! :)
<cwillu> http://pavlovdotnet.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/ff3-ff2-ie7.png
<cwillu> impressive
 * cwillu snuggles Federico Mena-Quintero
<oxigen> cwillu: did you delete trigger keys in your scim setup?
<cwillu> oxigen, yep
<oxigen> ok, thanks
<cwillu> mind you that if something got turned on, turning off the triggers won't disable it, you'll have to find your way through the scim setup thingy and find it
<Ayabara> cwillu: I downloaded a tar.gz for Gutsy and ran the install script. after upgrading to hardy I thought that running vmware-config.pl should do it
<cwillu> Ayabara, sounds like it did a weird half-install (i.e., put things in non standard places, and didn't update your paths to match
<cwillu> have you tried rebooting, or at least relogging?
<zniavre> somebody tried globalmenu on hardy please?
<zniavre> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/global_menu
<cwillu> wzzat?
<cwillu> zniavre, which way of installing it did you try?
<zniavre> noone atm
<zniavre> no one*
<zniavre> with gutsy i built from source
<cwillu> so you want me to try installing it so I can tell you if it'll hose your system? :p
<AnAnt> Hello, I got an nVidia graphics card, and when I boot using kernel 2.4.26-12, the virtual console is blank (can only see the cursor), and X doesn't work properly, I use nvidia-glx-new
<Ayabara> cwillu: rebooting didn't help.
<Ayabara> cwillu: should probably reinstall it..
<zniavre> cwillu: not at all  i just wanted to know if somebody tried without any worries
<zniavre> sorry for miunderstanding
<zniavre> misù
<AnAnt> oops, I meant 2.6.24-12
<cwillu> :)
<cwillu> zniavre, no idea, sorry
<AnAnt> I got an nVidia graphics card, and when I boot using kernel 2.6.24-12, the virtual console is blank (can only see the cursor), and X doesn't work properly, I use nvidia-glx-new. So I have to use the 2.6.24-11 kernel & downgrade nvidia-glx-new in order to make my laptop work
<zniavre> ok thank you
<AnAnt> anyone else has that problem ?
<cwillu> AnAnt, could be, I haven't rebooted in a couple weeks
<vistakiller> anyone use kubuntu hardy?
<vistakiller> with kde 3.5.9?
<AnAnt> oh, and sound doesn't work too
<cwillu> Ayabara, ya, best to reinstall
<RAOF> AnAnt: No.  Works just fine here.
<ethana2> Is FF3 beta4 in repos yet, by the way?
<AnAnt> RAOF: using nVidia ?
<RAOF> AnAnt: Yes.
<henkjan> no
<vistakiller> no
<AnAnt> RAOF: I mean is your sound chip an nVidia one ?
<cwillu> ethana2, nope;  I just downloaded the gz and started it by hand for now
<Ayabara> cwillu: any advice on how I can do a complete removal?
<RAOF> AnAnt: No, it's not.  Why would this be a problem?
<cwillu> Ayabara, that'd be why people like package based distros :p
<AnAnt> RAOF: mine is an nvidia
<cwillu> Ayabara, you can probably just delete /usr/local/vm...
<AnAnt> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<cwillu> Ayabara, but it's really up to what they did when you installed
<cwillu> Ayabara, there may be a 'make uninstall' target you can run
<Ayabara> cwillu: found a vmware-uninstall.pl. trying that one
<cwillu> :)
<cwillu> good bet :p
<h3sp4wn> What has happened with regards to this font rendering stuff
<h3sp4wn> in gnome 2.20 it was fixed used the edid no longer hardcoded at 96 anywhere
<jetsaredim> can someone explain the whole scim thing to me??
<jetsaredim> I don't understand why as a single-language speaker that doesn't ever need to read/write complicated languages would ever need scim installed on their system - let alone running
<void^> well, ubuntu comes with many things most users will most likely never need
<jetsaredim> right - but most of those are not running be default
<void^> and scim has been quite a pain to setup for a lot of people so i think it's not a bad move
<jetsaredim> its one thing to install some random piece of software - but quite another to install a frivolous daemon
<jetsaredim> same with the damned desktop search daemons
<jetsaredim> useless
<void^> i'm sure the configuration isn't finalized yet.. it's still sort of early beta
<jetsaredim> alpha I believe
<mrtimdog> scim is a recommended package and not a dependency. It's installed as installing a package installs its recommended packages by default.
<mrtimdog> When I installed hardy, I first installed a minimal installation and removed /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01ubuntu which instructs apt to do this before installing ubuntu-desktop.
<h3sp4wn> I dunno why treating recommends as dependancies is the default
<h3sp4wn> (For anything, its been that with aptitude forever though but its easy to change)
<h3sp4wn> other box should be 131x132 but its hardcoded to 96 also
<h3sp4wn> (for Xft
<jetsaredim> now I seem to have scim installed - but under kubuntu - so I don't have the options mentioned in the bug that allow scim to be turned off
<h3sp4wn> aptitude purge scim~i
<jetsaredim> i would if i could type sudo in a terminal
<oxigen> :)
<h3sp4wn> ctrl - alt + f1
<jetsaredim> nice - purge of skim == remove kubuntu-desktop
<oxigen> purge is dirty solution, i believe it's useful in some cases, but as someone said, it's not good to run with some obscure default setup, this must be probably set by user at install time
<Unksi> jetsaredim: its only metapackage, you can let it go
<Dr_Willis> removeing any of the packages in the meta-package of kubuntu-desktop will remove kubuntu-desktop wont it.
<jetsaredim> does removing scim affect ubuntu-desktop?
<jetsaredim> also - seems kind of odd that it would affect the meta package when removing a package that was only recommended by the metapackage
<Dr_Willis> If ubuntu-desktop had it listed as a depenency it should.
<jetsaredim> Dr_Willis: even a recommended dep?
<Dr_Willis> jetsaredim,  no idea on that. reccommended to me does not mean its required.
<Dr_Willis> kubuntu-desktop may require it, and ubuntu-desktop just reccomends it.
<jetsaredim> same to me
<jetsaredim> $ apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop | grep skim ...  Recommends: skim
<mbirkis> hi! is there a way to have the pavucontrol show when i double click the volume control instead of the "old" volume control?
<mbirkis> nevermind, i found the padevchooser
<mbirkis> it suits my needs
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Anyone else notice that  when upgrading - it keeps installing the  386 kernel by default? Ive removed the  386 kernel twice now. :)
<Pici> Dr_Willis: I've noticed that on many upgrades.
<Dr_Willis> also noticed that  it complained about my grub menu.lst changes.. and if i wasent carefull in what i picked. It would  either. use MY config. which resulted in the new kernels not getting added.. or use the new config, which resulted in  my changes getting removed. :)
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall the older ubuntus having this issue.
<Dr_Willis> The extent of my changes is to uncomment the Windows example entry, so I have windows as my first menu item.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Update says my smb.conf has been locally modified.. and I dont rember ever modifying it  on this machine.
<Leerok> Hey hoy hauki!
<steph_> Can someone tell me why after an upgrade I don't see proprietary drivers anymore?
<Dr_Willis> I would guess that your kernel defaulted to the  386 kernel perhaps? i had an issue with that just yesterday...
<Dr_Willis> had to tell grub to boot the -generic one and reinstall the drivers.
<steph_> I'm running the rt kernel. Do I use the same procedures?
<steph_> Thanks Doc ;)
<Dr_Willis> No idea on that.
 * Dr_Willis looks in synaptic for the rt kernel
<firevultureeyes> Hi, I need to remove 169.254.0.0 from my routing table. I commented out link-local 169.254.0.0 in /etc/networks, now all I need to do is find Ubuntu's equivalent to Fedora's /etc/sysconfig/network file so I can add NOZEROCONF=yes to be rid of 169.254.0.0 forever, what file is this in Ubuntu please?
<ThRixXx> Is it a good idea to install Hardy Heron ? The alpha6 one
<Dr_Willis> There are issues withit..  so if you have to ask.. well id say wait.
<Dr_Willis> if you want to play with it. go for it.
<Dr_Willis> notice the topic message. :)
<firevultureeyes> Dr_Willis, can you help me please?
<Dr_Willis> firevultureeyes,  Hmm over my head in many ways. You could grep the files in /etc/ looking for  ZEROCONF
<ThRixXx> how long abouts till alpha & ?
<firevultureeyes> Dr_Willis, thanks, nothing found, I have zeroconf uninstalled, but this is something which needs to be specified for this route to disappear
<Dr_Willis> Ive never  had to mess with the networking stuff that much.   Sorry.
<firevultureeyes> Dr_Willis, thank you for the try
<Leerok> What issues are there?
<Leerok> It seems to work well enough thus far.
<Leerok> For at least Abiword and Firefox.
<Leerok> Which is all that's needed, mostly.
<Pici> The other day sound completely broke due to a kernel update, that would be completely unnacceptable in a regular release.
<Leerok> Hmm.
<Leerok> What sound card?
<Pici> Leerok: All of them.
<Leerok> Oh?
<Leerok> Wow.
<firevultureeyes> ok this should be enough route del -net 169.254.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 dev eth0
<axisys> can I upgrade to 2.6.24-12 ? I know sound was broken with that release last week ..
<Pici> axisys: Sound is fixed now
<irelinquish> they fixed my sound
<axisys> Pici: oohoo!
<axisys> irelinquish, Pici thnx guys
<Sadistt0> is it hardy somethink like deb unstable or worst ? (sorry english is not my first language)
<Leerok> More like deb testing.
<savvas> Sadistt0: something like debian unstable, some if not most packages are checked before being released
<savvas> that doesn't mean it's not crashing though :P
<Dr_Willis> sound was totally broke for everyone. :) heh heh
<oxigen> for me not!
<irelinquish> i'm hardy and it is totally stable for me
<oxigen> i was on rt kernel
<Dr_Willis> the 386 kernels seem to keep gettting reinstalled for me.
<Leerok> I just installed it on some computers yesterday.
<Dr_Willis> the smb browsing feature was broke for a long time.
<Sadistt0> basicly i am a debian user but iplaying with gentoo now but... it is not a distribution for laptop....
<Leerok> Time for Xubuntu.
<savvas> what's the rt kernel for?
<Sadistt0> savvas realtime
<Leerok> Realtime, I think.
<savvas> er.. what's the difference between -generic and -rt? :P
<Leerok> What does it actually do differently from the non-realtime kernel?
<orvokki> Doesn't it actually mean pre-emptive kernel locks + 1000 HZ clock?
<oxigen> rt is good for a sound low latency
<oxigen> ardour and co
<Leerok> Hmm.
<orvokki> Hz even.
<savvas> for stoneage machines?
<Sadistt0> :)
<Sadistt0> no
<savvas> ok :p
<Leerok> Hmm.
<savvas> !xen
<teamcobra> wowow, w/ 4gb ram + phenom 9500, the 780g chipset for the win!
<Leerok> What is a phenom 9500?
<Sadistt0> btw i have a 486sux4 laptop 75mhz/16 mb ram... it works perfectly as  terminal :-D
<teamcobra> Leerok: AMD quad-core chip
<Leerok> Oivey.
<teamcobra> 2.2ghz on each core
<teamcobra> yup, it's going to be a server in a few days
<Leerok> Sounds like a machine to play four instances of Dwarf Fortresses on.
<teamcobra> but I'm playing with it in the meantime ;)
<henkjan> teamcobra: i beat you with 2x sun t1000 (1 proc 8cores 4threads p/core) 16G ram
<teamcobra> the IGP is _phenomenal_ for a $70usd board though, even plays stranglehold in 1024x768 w/o probs
<teamcobra> henkjan, nice ;)
<savvas> i'll just wait for them to release a core quad-duo :p
<teamcobra> I really can't explain how surprised I am by the igp though.... radeon hd 3200
<henkjan> and of course an sun x4500 with 48x hdd
<savvas> the xen kernel is x86 right/
<savvas> ?
<teamcobra> henkjan: of course, what good would all that cpu be w/o storage? ;)
<emilis_info> hmm
<henkjan> savvas: x86 and x64
<emilis_info> what is apparmor? and why does it prevent mysqld from using custom datadir?
<Leerok> With /dev/shm, one needs no storage!
<emilis_info> :)
<Sadistt0> :)
<henkjan> !apparmor
<emilis_info> :)
<savvas> henkjan: how does linux-xen which architecture to install then? :\
<axisys> Leerok: interesting! so /dev/shm is the real memory?
<Sadistt0> u can install x64 host system and use x32 guests
<teamcobra> is there a certain point in which more swap would be bad?
<Sadistt0> but on x32 system u can use x64 guests
<Leerok> As far as I know.
<Leerok> It does write extremely quickly.
<Leerok> And one can delete files from it extremely quickly.
<savvas> teamcobra: neah, but I don't think that you need more than 3-4gb :P
<Leerok> Much more so than the hard drive.
<Leerok> Its size is also directly related to the amount of RAM installed.
<axisys> Leerok: but you need to flush to disk if you need to preserve those data though.. no?
<Leerok> Therefore, I believe that the entire thing does, indeed, reside within RAM.
<Leerok> Yes.
<teamcobra> savvas: heh, I'm going to be running some _crazy_ shit on this box....  voip server, web server, mail server, other evil shit
<teamcobra> erp, pardon my language
<Leerok> But I use my devshm for downloading anime and reducing load on the hard drive while downloading torrents.
<axisys> Leerok: and it can be done as write behind through a different thread?
<Leerok> "write behind"?
<teamcobra> Leerok: ok, for a machine w/ 8gb ram and serving up remote desktops
<savvas> woooaa, hold a sec, what's devshm? :)
<savvas> ah never mind, i'll google it
<Leerok> "Shared memory".
<Leerok> Basically, it's a RAM disk.
<axisys> Leerok: that means u r write process is not getting prioroty and hence u r not introducing any slow I/O
<Leerok> Ubuntu uses it while running from the CD.
<Leerok> That's why you can "install" stuff while running from the CD.
<Leerok> axisys, I've no idea.
<axisys> Leerok: its cool
<savvas> ah
<Leerok> Did you ever notice that you can apt-get install stuff while running from the CD?
<teamcobra> hardy on this machine feels so nice ;) I can't wait to see how it runs w/ sata drives (I have a 20gb clunker from the late 90s in here ;p)
<Sadistt0> :)
<Leerok> Twenty?
<Leerok> Good lord.
<savvas> Leerok: yep, that's how i used to chat using irssi while installing :P
<teamcobra> Leerok: yeah, I had a 30, but it failed ;p ;p
<teamcobra> my other machines are all laptops ;P
<Leerok> Ah.
<Leerok> Can't say I'm a fan of laptops and other portable devices.
<teamcobra> the nicest one has a geforce 6150go in it, and this mops the floor w/ it
<Sadistt0> i have a router with 2x6.4 quantum's on raid0  :)
<teamcobra> I love my laptop, but I wish it were more powerful every day ;p
<teamcobra> hahahahah Sadistt0
<Leerok> Mopping the floor with electronic equipment sounds like an appalling idea.
<teamcobra> I'll probably use this chipset in the near future for a ubuntu htpc, going to give alienarena a run in a minute ;)
<Sadistt0> it works several yrs for now
<lunks> There's a volume slider called "PCM" which, if set it to anything higher than 'middle' range will degrade sound performance badly.
<macogw> anyone here using the iwl3945 driver and unable to use WEP
<mithro> hi! I just did an update and now all my fonts have changed - I really preferred the older ones
<macogw> yeah that happened last week
<macogw> the dpi changed according to some people
<macogw> just play around with that section
<Unksi> yea it changed for me too, but then after one reboot it changed back
<Unksi> shame though, it was better for that while :P
<mithro> macogw: it seems to be more then just the DPI :/
<mithro> macogw: as I seem to have the same DPI but the fonts look totally different
<mithro> it is almost like there are two monospace fonts installed
<Sadistt0> dpi 96 looks fine with tahoma
<macogw> so..nobody else uses iwl3945?
<Sadistt0> wifi in linus is a mess
<Sadistt0> linux even
 * mithro uses iwl3945
<Sadistt0> i have atheros wifi card on my laptop... it works only with ndiswrapper
<mithro> macogw: you getting performance problems?
<macogw> if i connect to a WEP-protected network, it just keeps asking for the passphrase
<macogw> it never finishes connecting
<macogw> mithro: ^
<glance> hurm. Anyone else having problems with console-kit?
<mithro> macogw: works fine with both WEP and WPA for me
<glance> console-kit-daemon[5506]: WARNING: Failed to acquire org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit
<mithro> just loads of spam in dmesg
<macogw> hmm ive tried two different wep networks
<lunks> There's a volume slider called "PCM" which, if set it to anything higher than 'middle' range will degrade sound performance badly.
<lunks> I'm not expecting this behaviour. :)
<macogw> i use wpa at home so i never noticed, but i couldnt figure out what was wrong in the cs department, except i was at a friend's yesterday and his wep-based wireless refused to accept the password from my laptop....works fine from his suse laptop
<lunks> Sadistt0, I wish I had your card =~
<Sadistt0> lunks why ?
<Sadistt0> atheros AR5007EG
<lunks> Sadistt0, it works much better than mine (a broadcom)
<Sadistt0> no drivers at this time :)
<lunks> Sadistt0, you probably should use madwifi
<lunks> not sure
<Sadistt0> madwifi donesn't support that chip
<lunks> but yes, atheros cards are among best wireless card for windows
<Sadistt0> yet
<Sadistt0> only unnoficial patch for madwifi but.....
<Sadistt0> ~ 50 % packet loss
<lunks> hmm too bad
<glance> madwifi is a good driver.
<glance> one of the better.
<Sadistt0> yeah
<Sadistt0> but not for new chipsets :)
<glance> is't that guy still emploied by atheros for hacking on madwifi?
<mithro> so any idea how to fix the font things back to the way it was before
<Sadistt0> try dpkg-reconfigure fonconfig
<Sadistt0> fontconfig
<Sadistt0> and remove ~/.fonts.conf
<teamcobra> wow, 171fps in nexuiz
<mcquaid> I'm still on gutsy, but I installed hardy for a friend (alpha 6) and noticed that for any program, if I select a program in the menu and choose add to desktop, there are no icons
<mcquaid> just shows the blank paper type icon
<mithro> brb
<mcquaid> is this a known bug?
<Sadistt0> mithro http://howtoforge.org/sharp_fonts_gnome
<strabes> mcquaid: you probably shouldn't have installed hardy on a friend's computer; it's still in development and quite buggy.
<Sadistt0> try to enable desktop icons on gconf configurator
<mcquaid> strabes, yes I would have rather gone gutsy, but he just got this hardware, his onboard sound is only supported in latest alsa, and he needed the latest nvidia for his onboard nvidia 7150
<savvas> mithro: try sudo fc-cache -f -v && fc-cache -f -v ~/.fonts
<savvas> eh
<Sadistt0> mcquaid Applications > System Tools, open the Configuration Editor. In the Configuration Editor, select apps and under that nautilus and desktop. Check the available boxes to display the desktop icons of your choice. Icons include Computer, Network Servers, Home Folder, and of course Trash.
<strabes> mcquaid: oh, bummer.
<mcquaid> so if I went gutsy he'd have no nvidia and no sound, so I told him this is in development and he was aware that it's in a state of flux at the moment
<Leerok> Gutsy has no nvidia and no sound?
<Leerok> What?
<Leerok> You mean Hardy?
<mcquaid> Sadistt0, computer network servers, home folder icons appear fine.  it's any other app. firefox, gedit or anything else he manually adds to his desktop
<mcquaid> Leerok, his onboard sound is only supported in alsa 0.14+ which is not in gutsy. and his onboard nvidia 7150 requires 169 which again is not in gutsy
<Leerok> Oh, I see.
<mcquaid> so it was hardy or nothing.  or i could have installed gutsy, and   manually compiled alsa and nvidia which is a pain
<Sadistt0> a pain ? :)
<mcquaid> heh
<Leerok> sudo apt-get build-dep (alsa)
<Leerok> sudo apt-get -b source (alsa)
<Leerok> Whatever the name of the alsa is.
<mcquaid> Leerok, that's using the source packages in gutsy, which is outdated
<Leerok> Err, just thought about it, and it probably wouldn't work.
<Leerok> Right.
<mcquaid> everything is working pretty good for him, just minor issues
<mcquaid> anyway, so could someone tell me if they add say firefox to the desktop do you get an icon?
<lunks> Sadistt0, Wouldn't this work?
<strabes> mcquaid: When I add a firefox launcher to the desktop it doesn't have the firefox icon
<strabes> mcquaid: when i add it to panel, it does.
<mcquaid> ok thx strabes
<mcquaid> strabes, are you on alpha 6 or do you update daily?
<strabes> mcquaid: you can easily fix this by just going to properties on the icon and choosing your own.
<strabes> mcquaid: installed from alpha 5, dist-upgrade daily
<mcquaid> yes, i told him that on the phone, but gnome never defaults to the icon dir which is annoying
<strabes> mcquaid: i don't use the SVN or anything
<mcquaid> why don't they fix that...
<Pici> What icon does it get?
<strabes> mcquaid: it's just a file selection box
<strabes> Pici: it's just a piece of paper on my screen
<mcquaid> like a blank piece of paper
<mcquaid> ya same thing
<mcquaid> gnome of old used to bring you to an icon selection screen. categorized. now it's just the file chooser and it's up to the user to know where to look
<Pici> I was having an issue with a launcher icon on gnome-panel yesterday.
<Pici> mcquaid: Really? The gnome-panel launcher thing gives you the icon select thing.
<mcquaid> his icons on the panel are fine, just the desktop
<strabes> mcquaid: try /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox-3.0.png
<Sadistt0> lunks no :) 10+ % packet loss == not working  :)
<mcquaid> thx strabes
<setuid> Anyone know how to get a VPN connection working (using pptp) from Linux through SecurID?
<strabes> mcquaid: i just added a launcher to my panel and then went to properties & clicked on the icon to find where it was.
<mcquaid> Pici, no what I meant was, gnome (forget what version) about 2 years ago used to give an icon select thing
<setuid> I found this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-configure-ubuntu-fedora-linux-pptp-client.html
<setuid> But it doesn't seem to work, because NetworkManager is braindead
<Sadistt0> NetworkManager is a good idea but in practice is a piece of ..... :)
<strabes> ?? nm-applet works great...?
<strabes> for me.....
<setuid> Sure, I've configured the VPN connection there and then... nothing. There's no way to access it, launch it, start it, etc.
<Pici> strabes: nm applet works for the first time for me in hardy
<shirish> ubotu Ubuntu Small Business Server
<shirish> !sbs
<ubotwo> How should I know?
<shirish> ubotwo: I was talking to the bot, not to do you, dear sir/ma'am.
<probono> hi all, how can I mount something in hardy so that it does _not_ show up on the dektop as a mounted disk? (i'm trying to loop-mount an ISO that should NOT show up on the desktop)
<void^> !bot
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> ...
<shirish> !Server
<ubotwo> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<jetsaredim> is anyone seeing issues with the latest kde packages?
<jetsaredim> all of my kde apps (konsole, kaffeine, etc.) when I try to launch a new app or move - it takes forever to paint a new window
<jetsaredim> as in, the window will show up and you can see the outlines of all of the qt objects in the window - but they are non-functional/blurry
<jetsaredim> I would think this is system-wide, but my gtk apps seem unaffected by this
<jetsaredim> firefox, thunderbird, pidgin all seem to work fine
<jetsaredim> is anyone else seeing this behavior??
<jetsaredim> I just installed hardy on this system last weekend and finally got everything setup the way I like it
<Assid> wassup
<jetsaredim> all of my kde apps (konsole, kaffeine, etc.) when I try to launch a new app or move - it takes forever to paint a new window
<khamael> how much slower is wubi compared to a regular install?
<vistakiller> not to much khamel
<lunaphyte_> hi :)
<jetsaredim> so - no one is seeing the same problems as me in kde on hardy???
<jetsaredim> can anyone suggest how I might be able to fix this?
<KrimZon> is anyone else having problems getting audacity to use any sound devices?
<tgelter> probono: did you figure out your issue?
<vistakiller> jets what problem?
<vistakiller> jetsaredim?
<jetsaredim> any time i open a kde app it just hangs for about a minute while painting
<jetsaredim> all the kde apps freeze
<vistakiller> no i dont have this prob
<vistakiller> have you install gpu driver?
<jetsaredim> well - the thing is
<jetsaredim> all of my gtk apps are fine
<jetsaredim> firefox, thunderbird, pidgin
<jetsaredim> all fine
<jetsaredim> but my konsole windows refuse to take any input
<vistakiller> i dont have this problem and i always run compiz-fusion
<void^> i've seen that issue when running Xgl on fglrx and kde
<jetsaredim> i'm not running anything complicated like that
<jetsaredim> i'm running the nvidia drivers
<tgelter> probono: launch gconf-editor, then choose:    / ---> apps ---> nautilus ---> desktop   .    Then uncheck the "volumes_visible" option
<jetsaredim> whatever is latest in hardy
<probono> tgelter: i hoped i could define this more fine-grained, not globally but at mount-time (e.g. mount -o loop,nonotshowondesktop ;-)
<probono> especially, loop-mounted ISOs should not launch in a new window
<jetsaredim> i'm seriously losing my mind
<probono> tmpfs doesn't show up on the desktop, so there must be a way to suppress it
<tgelter> probono: I don't doubt that there's a way, I'm not familiar with one
<probono> or in other words, i want to get it back as it was until gutsy
<probono> something must have changed in hardy
<probono> and i want to undo that change
<probono> up to gutsy, loop-mounted ISOs did not come up on the desktop and did not open a nautilus window
<probono> now they do
<savvas> probono: there is a way, mount it in /mnt/ instead of /media/, it won't show up on your desktop :)
<probono> i even mount it in $HOME/.tmp/mnt
<probono> and it _does_ show up
<savvas> serious?
<savvas> wait
<probono> yes
<savvas> bugi t
<savvas> *bug it :P
<probono> that's a bug, and you can reproduce it?
<savvas> well it's bugging me that's it doesn't have a way to mount a hard drive without popping it up on desktop
<probono> right
<savvas> I guess it'll come up in wishlist
<probono> it really breaks the operation of my app :-)
<probono> :-(
<savvas> put [wish] along with your subject :P
<probono> which package should i file this against?
<savvas> no idea
<savvas> probono: give me the link to confirm afterwards
<probono> yes savvas
<Skiessi> still no ff beta 4?
<jester7> window 2
<savvas> no Skiessi
<Skiessi> but why?
<Skiessi> they say it's a lot better o_o
<savvas> If you can't wait, you can try the binary :p
<savvas> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html
 * lamalex is waiting for the package to land in hardy
<lamalex> but wants it to land now!!
<savvas> all good things in life delay :P
 * lamalex puts on his zen hat
<jester7> i missed it..is beta 3 the one currently in hardy?
<savvas> yes
<orvokki> !info firefox
<ubotwo> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8960 kB, installed size 26008 kB (Only available for None)
<lamalex> heh
<orvokki> Why does that give package versions for the wrong release?
<lamalex> ubotwo needs to be linked to hardy repo in here
<orvokki> It did.
<mouseclone> I was told to ask here .. so i'm just going to paste
<orvokki> Or I mean, it was. Something's broken.
<mouseclone> I have a hardware question.  I'm looking at building a new pc for 8.04.  I'm looking at the AMD Phenom 9500 setup.  I'm wondering if Ubuntu 64 will take advantage of the proc?  Also should I go nVidia or ATI? I know that nVidia is closed source drivers and ATI is open, any recomendations?
<lamalex> mouseclone: are you set on an AMD setup?
<rsk> mouseclone: sure the phenom is good, if you want to use ati with open source drivers it will only woork good up too r200. afaik 9200 as higest. no 3d for r300 and up. nvidia's closed source binary woorks good for all cards
<savvas> mouseclone: intel or nvidia are currently the best, 64-bit does not have java plugin for firefox
<lamalex> rsk: that's going to be false soon, if not already
<lamalex> AMD released specs for all of their cards and drivers are in the works
<orvokki> lamalex: Probably doesn't matter for Hardy though.
<orvokki> nVidia would still be the better short-term investment.
<lamalex> unfortunately, but to build a system for one release is foolish, in 6 months there will be a new release
<rsk> lamalex: writing a complete driver for all cards out there will take more than a few months.
<mouseclone> well I do game and I have been a really big fan of AMD for a very long time.  I also like nVidia over ATI, I just looking for the better set up
<savvas> lamalex: it's a long term release ;)
<rsk> not 'soonish'
<lamalex> savvas: yeah, but that doesn't mean you're going to use it for all 3 years
<savvas> maybe it will
<orvokki> mouseclone: If you're not going for integrated, you can always upgrade to an ATI later.
<savvas> my server beside me will :P
<DanaG> I'm sick of my nvidia issues; come summer, when I get myself a new laptop, I will seriously consider ATI (as long as they're not significantly worse than nvidia) then.
<lamalex> savvas: but graphics driver probably don't matter to your server
<orvokki> Though Intel is making alot of progress on that front too as far as I've heard.
<DanaG> For a server, you might as well save power by going integrated.
<DanaG> And it'd be cool get something that can give you native-resolution framebuffer.
<orvokki> DanaG: Very true.
<mouseclone> I have also been looking at the dual socket AMD boards as well
<savvas> lamalex: true, but then again.. it's nice to have fancy stuff on a desktop/server heh
<mouseclone> I don't buy a PC but once every 7 to 10 years.  I i over kill what I do get.. and try to buy for future upgrads like videocards
<lamalex> mouseclone: IMO intel is the way to go if you're building it for linux
<orvokki> mouseclone: As for the 64bit vs 32bit, as far as I've heard there is no significant speed difference and 64bit Linux has a bit worse software support.
<savvas> intel has good ram memory sharing support
<orvokki> So at least *I* would go for a 32bit Ubuntu with a 64bit processor if it's for desktop use.
<mouseclone> orvokki: software support i can get around with a 32bit install.  I just know that one day 64bit software will take hold and I just want to be ready for it
<orvokki> mouseclone: That will possibly not happen in years still.
<frank_> mouseclone: I've been ready for years for 64bit and still haven't switched. The preformance difference is not great for regular desktop use
<mouseclone> i'm just glad to see hardware taking a stand where software will not move.. It will be good for software to program for hardware again
<orvokki> You might as well put your /home on another partition and just reinstall if/when the change comes.
<orvokki> The change probably comes at the lates on 2038.
<mouseclone> orvokki: /home is on another drive right now
<orvokki> At latest even.
<orvokki> So 30 years is the ultimate deadline for a 32bit only system.
<orvokki> Or did I remember wrong?
<orvokki> Apparently no.
<mouseclone> sorry about that
<mouseclone> pidgin crashed
<orvokki> 18:42 < orvokki> So 30 years is the ultimate deadline for a 32bit only system.
<frank_> orvokki: no not really. the unix time variable could be made unsigned.
<orvokki> frank_: Hmm, true. Isn't that already done on some *nixes?
<frank_> orvokki: probably... I don't know
<orvokki> frank_: Which header file is it defined in? I could attempt to check.
<frank_> orvokki: don't know
<orvokki> time.h would be a good guess.
<DanaG> Hmm, I didn't manage to find an unbroken xorg; I even managed to get a wrong kbd driver (wrong major ABI version).
<Raspberry> Why is it still so complicated to mount a SMB / Windows Network Share in Ubuntu
<Raspberry> I haven't found a way to setup auto-mounting on login where I can be prompted for my password ... otherwise I have to store the password in plain-text in the /etc/fstab or in the "service" I'm starting with the session
<DanaG> nope, xorg still sticky.
<Raspberry> You can go to network and find the server and access the resources, but only for that instance of Nautilus or whatever you're using ... none of the applications that want to open or save documents to that location can without having you re-authenticate, if they can at all
<tritium> Raspberry: have you tried libpam-mount?
<Raspberry> ok -- so if I was using Ubuntu as a "regular" user -- how would I do that?
<orvokki> Hmm, maybe you could add the resource to /etc/fstab without password without automount to let it mount it for a normal user or something?
<you_idiot> why does my login screen show a silhoute and not the picture as in `about me`?
<Raspberry> I'm venting a bit because Linux is such a flexible operating system, but out of the box there's no way to create a persistant network share/connection without a large amount of pre-knowledge... especially with command line stuff
<Raspberry> you_idiot: because that's the default
<Raspberry> you_idiot: depends on the gdm theme you're using
<orvokki> Interesting choice of a nick, by the way.
<you_idiot> Raspberry: I have another that shows ther pics, cant remember what Ive done
<probono> #201470 savvas
<orvokki> Raspberry: Anyway, how about that idea on my previous line?
<Raspberry> orvokki: http://www.kroon.co.za/howto.php?howto=cifs_pam_mount
<DanaG> Okay, I've found a non-sticky xorg:
<tritium> Raspberry: did you see my question?
<Raspberry> I'm reading about it
<DanaG> 1.4
<probono> savvas: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/201470
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 201470 in ubuntu "Should be a way to mount silently (no desktop icon, no window opening)" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> (newer versions are 1.4.1)
<Raspberry> tritium: http://www.kroon.co.za/howto.php?howto=cifs_pam_mount
<tritium> Right, I'm asking if you've tried it.
<Raspberry> No I just found out about it when you mentioned it
<Raspberry> that's why I said I'm reading about it
<tritium> I never got a nick highlight, so I didn't see a reply.
<Raspberry> np :)
<orvokki> Raspberry: By the way, you probably want to prefer nfs over samba if possible. It's a lot faster. :)
<Raspberry> orvokki: nfs has always been a pig for network bandwidth
<Raspberry> orvokki: has that changed?
<tritium> Raspberry: I've used libpam-mount before, and it worked quite well.
<orvokki> Raspberry: *shrug* At least it gives better throughput than samba.
<orvokki> That's all I know.
<Raspberry> tritium: I'm using libpam for my fingerprint scanner ... and it works great
<tritium> Cool.
<savvas> thanks probono
<Raspberry> there really should be a way that yuou can persistantly mount shares... be it NFS or SMB with just the GUI
<Raspberry> in Nautilus I have a bookmark or whatever they call it ... and that woks, but none of the applications can use it... and open / save file dialogs in Gnome don't support accessing network resources on the fly -- which is poor... which is why I love Konqueror / Doph3n / KIO ... it has consistant behavior throughout it's uses
<Raspberry> here's another way to do it ... but not great... http://www.mattvanstone.com/2007/11/automatically-mounting-windows-smb-shares-in-ubuntu-v3/
<JDahl> did something weird happen with keybindings in the last upgrades?
<Pici> JDahl: multimedia keybindings?
<JDahl> Pici, no, it's like there some typing assistant gone nuts when I type, deleting characters, reordering characters, adding accents etc
<Pici> JDahl: You mean scim?  Yes, that is a known issue.
<Pici> Perhaps changing your type to aramaic at random.
<JDahl> aha - good to know I am not alonẹ.
<Lunks> How do I compile a module? Not on kernel's dir, just the module source code.
<Lunks> But it's extracted from a kernel source.
<Yacci> hi
<Yacci> i have a problem
<Sadistt0> who don't
<Sadistt0> (:
<fak3r> Yacci: rule number 1:  ask a question.
<Yacci> yeah^^
<Yacci> I need time
<Yacci> because in the other channels they talk to me at the moment...
<Yacci> Okay, now. My titlebars an windowborders etc. are away.
<awen_> anybody working on an IBM Thinkpad and using Ubuntu Hardy (= not Kubuntu)?
<Yacci> How can i get them back?
<nemo> Yacci: launch metacity
<nemo> compiz died
<nemo> oh well
<Yacci> nemo: I can not launch metacity
<Pici> awen_: I am.
<Yacci> Windowmanager-Error: unable to open X display
<Pici> Yacci: Where are you running the command from?
<awen_> Pici: do suspend/hibernate buttons work (eg. fn+f4 and fn+f12)? and you haven't modified the acpi-scripts?
<Yacci> strg+alt+f1
<nemo> Yacci: you could always launch metacity from a terminal
<nemo> if you can't figure out any other way to do it
<nemo> Yacci: ctrl-alt-f1, log in, DISPLAY=:0 metacity&
<nemo> but alt-f2 should work
<Pici> Yacci: You cant run things that run in xwindows from the ttys unless you prefix it with your display ID
<nemo> Pici: which I did :)
<Pici> awen_: I havent tried them, I dont usually suspend or hibernate on my laptop
<Yacci> aha
<DanaG> Oh hey, I've temporarily fixed my key 'stuckage' by going back to xserver-xorg-core
<Pici> nemo: right, I was typing mine out when you repsonded :)
<DanaG> 1.4 (not 1.4.1)
<jester7> window 3
<jester7> dammit!
<awen_> Pici: if you have time to do a test, i would really appreciate it... i'm trying to find out if a bug is kubuntu specific
<awen_> Pici: not nescessarily now :)
<Yacci> Pici: And what is my DisplayID?^^
<nemo> Yacci: odds are it is DISPLAY=:0  as I posted in my instructions :-p
<vistakiller> anyone with kubuntu can run beagle search tool?
<Pici> awen_: Can't do it now anyway, I'm ssh-ed into the laptop and a few miles away from it
<Yacci> hey cool it worked
<Yacci> thank you
<Yacci> Do I have to do it everytime when i start my computer?
<awen_> Pici: no problem... makes it a little hard, i guess
<nemo> Yacci: no
<Yacci> ok
<nemo> Yacci: you should use metacity as your default, which is also accessible in settings.
<nemo> Yacci: theme settings - also a tab if you rightclick on desktop and chose change background
<nemo> Yacci: but you should also figure out why compiz is failing
<nemo> you might be missing graphics acceleration or something.
<nemo> Yacci: it'd be easier to play around with this if you opened a terminal first
<nemo> then you could do compiz --replace& then metacity&
<nemo> a lot more painlessly
<Yacci> Checking for Xgl: not present. What does that mean?
<nemo> Yacci: probably should go to #compiz-fusion for more detailed debugging ;)
<Yacci> okay
<nemo> Yacci: so. again. right click on desktop->Change Desktop Background->Visual Effects->None == metacity
<nemo> any other value, compiz
<Yacci> aha
<Yacci> Now ubuntu told me i need to restart.
<nemo> say, out of curiosity, is wine still broken for the people here?
<Yacci> So
<rsk> nemo: no it's fixed now
<Yacci> nemo i think the problem has something to do with the kernel [anything]-24-12
<gluer> what am i doing up at 5:40am
<rsk> pwning
<nemo> Yacci: probably just missing some nvidia/ati driver
<nemo> rsk: sweet.
<Yacci> hm
<iter> anyone know where the "monitor resolution settings" applet keeps its conf (hardy)
<nemo> xorg.conf? :)
<nemo> oh. no. you're right
<nemo> it does store it in gconf
<nemo> I remember. I had that issue too.
<askand> Slow flash performance when compiz is  activated, is that a known bug in hardy?
<iter> yeah, I, ahem, disabled my primary lcd on my hardy laptop
<nemo> heh.
<iter> root login works fine of course
<iter> just have to find where in gconf that config is
<nemo> I was lucky. I just set my resolution to something idiotic
<crdlb> askand: that would be a bug in flash
<crdlb> it doesn't use any sort of acceleration, so it's naturally quite slow in compiz
<nemo> askand: by any chance is opengl slow too?
<nemo> askand: also, do you have some crappy intel graphics card? :)
<askand> crdlb: oh..hm no I dont have intel..its an ati..and so far I only know that flash is slow when compiz is turned on and fast when it is turned on :)
<crdlb> because of how compiz works
<nemo> iter: by any chance would it be the keys under /desktop/gnome/screen ?
<gew> i have a b43 wireless , anyway i can change the wlan0_rename ( whatever i googled is not working)
<crdlb> askand: drawing is more expensive in compiz, so you see flash's inefficiency
<gew> lets say to wlan0 or eth1
<nemo> iter: oh, and I think that ATI, at least, has a monitor configuration gui...
<nemo> not sure what *that* does
<nemo> probably edits xorg.conf...
<askand> crdlb: hm but it works on other computers.. thats the strange thing
<askand> crdlb: that make it look like its the graphiccard doesnt it?
<crdlb> well, with a fast graphics card and CPU, you might not notice it as much
<nemo> yeah. with my crappy intel card I have to avoid most of the fun compiz stuff :-/
<iter> nemo: hmm don't seem to have /home/user/.gconf/desktop/gnome/screen
<iter> it's an ATI chipset but everything worked before I borked it
<nemo> iter: I was just poking around in gconf-editor - but that would imply you didn't change it. unless it hasn't been written out to disc or something
<iter> no, I've restarted the machine so it's on disk for sure
<nemo> iter: I've never been clear on when the gconf dæmon alters stuff. I wish, for example, you could modify your ~/.gconf without having to stop it then start it first.
<iter> yeah that would be nice
<nemo> iter: no xorg.conf.xxxyyyyzzz files? :)
<iter> well I have em but they're all empty
<nemo> ouch
<iter> standard hardy setup I assume
<nemo> iter: ummm. xorg log? starting X without gnome? *shrugs helplessly*
<iter> if I could remember how to make ls return the full path I could do something like "for i in $(ls -R); do grep Resolution $i; done
<DanaG> Hmm, xserver-xorg-base 1.4 (not 1.4.1) unbreaks keys (or rather, unstickyfies).
<nemo> iter: why not use find?
<nemo> iter: or hell, recursive grep
<iter> yeah or locate
<iter> didn't work :p
<nemo> iter: well. find has the -exec :)
<nemo> grep -irl "Resolution" ?
<iter> I guess it doesn't have 'solution' in the file
<nemo> find -exec grep -iq "resolution" {} \; -print
<amx109> im having trouble with partitions being automounted with one error - the directory appears to be empty. a manual umount/mount fixes this. i think it has somethig to do with the 'removable drives' bit of ubuntu
<amx109> eg adding the 'disk mounter' applet to my panel shows all my partitions as removable drives. anybody have any insights?
<akumar_> how many people here use chatzilla
<akumar_> if not wat do you use
<nemo> irssi + screen
<nemo> that way I don't have to disconnect
<iter> woot
<iter> irssi forever
<nemo> but chatzilla is my next fav - in part perhaps because people using chatzilla can see my face
<nemo> (if using the mozfaces theme in prefs)
<nemo> iter: irssi + w3m + centerim + pine + screen personally :)
<nemo> iter: and cacaview for those annoying captchas :)
<nemo> (set as my default w3m viewer)
<savvas> nemo: do you know a way to retry connections indefinitely in irssi?
<nemo> savvas: I thought that was the default
<nemo> hm. maybe I overrode it so long ago I forgot
<shirish> guys don't know why but rhythmbox refuses to play
<savvas> uhm maybe
<nemo> savvas: I've had it retry for days at a time
<h3sp4wn> pulse maybe
<savvas> but i want it to retry even if it doesn't resolve
<nemo> oh. that seems silly
<nemo> why not just connect by IP?
<savvas> because i'll be disconnected :P
<savvas> i mean i want it to retry even if I'm not connected to the internet, because sometimes I get disconnected
<nemo> savvas: ... that I'm pretty sure it does, since I've been disconnected before
<savvas> hm.. you mean if I put IP instead of the server name it might work?
<nemo> but then, I do run my own DNS :)
<nemo> and DNS cache
<nemo> savvas: IMO yes
<savvas> worth a shot
<nemo> savvas: or you could add the name to your /etc/hosts
<savvas> thanks
<nemo> savvas: or run DNS services :)
<savvas> i let avahi-daemon do its magic :p
<nemo> well, if you ran DNS it'd find those services just fine :)
<nemo> plus, you can make fun domains :D
<nemo> savvas: http://☠.m8y.org/js/chess.xhtml <- fun domain :)
<nemo> punycode is fun
<savvas> heh
<savvas> you're not nemo from undernet/mozilla, are you? :p
<nemo> savvas: well. I haven't been on undernet in ages. so not that one
<nemo> savvas: but obviously from moznet, as noted by my comment above :-p
<oliver_g2> the x11something upgrade problem is known, yes?
<savvas> nemo: probably your evil twin :)
<oliver_g2> what I was wondering is, why didn't apport give me a "crash report" for the failed upgrade, which it seems to do usually?
<oliver_g2> also, why does the update-manager freeze afterwards (is that related to the broken upgrade)?
<thoreauputic> is there a "bleeding-edge" repo for hardy that gets the very latest uploads earlier? Looking for the *-21 kernel and it isn't showing up with hardy-updates etc enabled
<thoreauputic> don't all speak at once ;-P
<oliver_g2> thoreauputic: not sure, but aren't all Hardy uploads immediately made available?
<h3sp4wn> there is -proposed
<oliver_g2> maybe the server you use isn't up-to-date yet...
<h3sp4wn> I thought kernels were uploaded direct though
<thoreauputic> oliver_g2: I'm using the archive.ubuntu.com server :)
<thoreauputic> I'll try -proposed...
<oliver_g2> thoreauputic: well how did you know about the *-21 kernel?
<thoreauputic> oliver_g2: noted in a bug report that it has been uploade
<thoreauputic> *uploaded
<oliver_g2> oh
<thoreauputic> :)
<nemo> savvas: gimpnet is the other one I'm usually on
<h3sp4wn> could have been a typo
<h3sp4wn> s/21/12
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: no, it's in the official feed as well
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: fixes framebuffer, supposedly
<h3sp4wn> I wonder why they would skip so many revisions
<thoreauputic> presumably the in between ones didn't work ;-)
<oliver_g2> latest on packages.ubuntu.org is *-12 it seems:
<oliver_g2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-2.6.24&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: it's actually 2.6.24.12-21
<h3sp4wn> I would just incriment it when it next worked
<oliver_g2> oh... wait
<oliver_g2> it's *-12.20 :-)
<thoreauputic> right
<h3sp4wn> so its just another revision of -12 that makes more sense
 * thoreauputic tries hardy-proposed...
<h3sp4wn> Is it usplash on 1920 x 1200 by any chance that is fixed
<thoreauputic> grrr still not there... oh well, I shall wait patiently and try later
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/129910 - Ben Collins comments near the bottom of the saga
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 129910 in linux "Blank ttys when using vesafb (vga=xxx)" [Medium,Fix released]
<h3sp4wn> I believe you
<thoreauputic> fix released but still not available, apparently :(
<h3sp4wn> It doesn't affect my nvidia box though
<h3sp4wn> and this box uses radeonfb
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: I use nvidia - it affects the tty framebuffers on all hardware
<thoreauputic>  vga=xxx produces blank ttys
<thoreauputic> I'm trying to nake a no-X live CD based on hardy and this is a show stopper for me
<h3sp4wn> Without usplash ?
<thoreauputic> see above
<thoreauputic> I know whereof I speak :)
<h3sp4wn> I know its not affecting me - maybe I won't reboot for a bit
<thoreauputic> are you using vga=xxx on your kernel line?
<thoreauputic> if not, it won't affect you
<h3sp4wn> I have radeonfb in my initramfs
<thoreauputic> that didn't answer the question :)
<h3sp4wn> its of the new form wait a sec
<thoreauputic> you are using 0x format?
<thoreauputic> hex, whatever it is
<h3sp4wn> video=radeonfb:1024x768-16
<h3sp4wn> sorry someone banging on my door - it does work
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: if you are getting 80x25 in a tty then the framebuffer isn't working
<thoreauputic> hmm maybe I'll try that format...
<h3sp4wn> I dunno if it works for vesafb though
<thoreauputic> right - well it needs to because the CD could be used on all kinds of hardware
<oliver_g2> hmm
<h3sp4wn> Can you not just deal with this from a script in the initrd
<oliver_g2> anyone know the bugreport for the failing libx11-data upgrade?
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: already did that
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: it was OK until -20
<h3sp4wn> whether to use radeonfb or not
<thoreauputic> then it broke again
<savvas> oliver_g2: apt-cache policy libx11-data
<savvas> 1.1.3-1ubuntu2 ?
<oliver_g2> yes
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: I would have to include all kinds of stuff - I have no way of knowing what users are running so it has to be generic
<savvas> oliver_g2: i have it installed
<oliver_g2> savvas: failed to install here
<savvas> what's the full error? dependency problem?
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn:  http://inx.maincontent.net <-- that's the project
<oliver_g2> with "Kann neue Version von »./usr/share/X11/locale/microsoft-cp1251« nicht installieren"
<oliver_g2> savvas: "cannot install new version of ./usr/share/X11/locale/microsoft-cp1251"
<oliver_g2> ugh...
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: trying to update it to Hardy :)
<savvas> er..
<savvas> oliver_g2: what's your archive mirror? archive.ubuntu.com ?
<oliver_g2> ls -l /usr/share/X11/locale/ gives weeeird output :-(
<oliver_g2> savvas: afaik I use server for Germany
<oliver_g2> ah no... seems to use main server actually
<savvas> oliver_g2: try replace the de one with uk.archive.ubuntu.com or archive.ubuntu.com
<savvas> hm, then it's weird :P
<oliver_g2> savvas: the update came through and I suppose if the downloaded package was broken, the checksum would have found that
<h3sp4wn> thoreauputic: right - for me at least though whether I am using radeonfb (or I guess another accelerated one) is the difference between links2 -g
<savvas> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2008-03-12 08:42 microsoft-cp1251
<savvas> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2008-03-12 08:42 microsoft-cp1255
<savvas> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 2008-03-12 08:42 microsoft-cp1256
<h3sp4wn> being just fine and not nice to use at all (with directfb)
<oliver_g2> nah...
<oliver_g2> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 38542 2008-01-07 13:50 locale.dir
<oliver_g2> d????????? ? ?    ?        ?                ? microsoft-cp1251
<oliver_g2> d????????? ? ?    ?        ?                ? microsoft-cp1255
<oliver_g2> d????????? ? ?    ?        ?                ? microsoft-cp1256
<oliver_g2> :-D
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: do you have links2 -g running without suid root? Fiddled permissions?
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: I can get it running by changing various perms, but it freezes when called from a script
<oliver_g2> is there a way to force fsck on boot?
<savvas> oliver_g2: it might be because you're using the deutche version? :\
<h3sp4wn> thoreauputic: I use grml for that
<bernier> Hi, I can't get my HDA intel soundcard to wok on hardy even if it was working under gutsy. i followd this tutorial a
<bernier> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<savvas> oliver_g2: yeah, boot in a live cd :P
<h3sp4wn> dunno what they have I never looked
<bernier> but didnt work
<oliver_g2> pff...
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: grml ? Interesting - haven't heaed of that
 * thoreauputic looks up grml
<savvas> oliver_g2: there was a way to increase the number of mounts, but i forgot
<savvas> oliver_g2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300477
<Parsec300> Is it normal in Hardy at the time that some program icons are not added in the menu whereas in Feisty they are? Like if you added WinRar through wine? It doesn't show in the WINE menu.
<oliver_g2> ah well... lets try the recovery mode... last time it fixed X, lets see whether the single-user mode works for harcore stuff as well :-)
<h3sp4wn> thoreauputic: I like grml they have some similar ideas (using screen etc) But its been around for quite a while now
<bernier> Hi, I can't get my HDA intel soundcard to work on hardy even if it was working under gutsy. i followed the HdaIntelSoundHowto tutorial but it didn'twork. Can someone help me?
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: apt-cache show says it is used with zsh ?
<h3sp4wn> m-a a-i alsa
<oliver_g2> savvas: the broken directory might be because Hardy runs in Virtualbox, and I used VBs snapshot mode extensively, so maybe that screwed up the filesystem :-/
<h3sp4wn> thoreauputic: http://grml.org/ that is what I am talking about
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: thanks, looking :)
<h3sp4wn> But grml does use zsh instead of bash with is a plus for me
<savvas> oliver_g2: ouch :P isn't there a defragmentation/check option in vbox?
<oliver_g2> savvas: good idea :-)
<thoreauputic> h3sp4wn: thanks for the tip - I will look at grml: might give me some answers and ideas
<savvas> oliver_g2: if you find it, let me know, i'm a bit lost :P
<oliver_g2> savvas: lost? in what way?
<savvas> i couldn't find such a thing
<savvas> maybe it was in vmware
<savvas> can't remember
<oliver_g2> ugh... after reboot, it starts up with what looks like kernel panics :-(
<fuoco> any pulseaudio savvies here? I have a weird problem with it I wasn't able to debug since long ago. Any sound played through gstreamer/pulsesink results in a strong noise
<fuoco> when I go directly to alsa sound works perfectly
<savvas> oliver_g2: it should fsck'ing, scanning the /dev/ drives
<savvas> did you force any updates?
<Black_Magic> is there a backup way to  reverse the hardy upgrade
<oliver_g2> savvas: it doesn't even boot - seems to panic during reboot
<savvas> like sudo apt-get install and kept back updates?
<Black_Magic> if something goes wrong and leaves you between gusty
<Black_Magic> and hardy?
<oliver_g2> gardy? or husty?
<oliver_g2> ;)
<Black_Magic> Husty
<Black_Magic> lol
<Black_Magic> my last install was something like that
<Black_Magic> couldnt use gtk because
<Black_Magic> it couldnt install python things..
<savvas> Black_Magic: you keep pushing upgrades
<oliver_g2> no, afaik there's no official way to downgrade
<Black_Magic> any unofficial..
<savvas> i'm afraid there isn't anything that guarantees a safe upgrade
<Black_Magic> im hopping everything goes right
<Black_Magic> im getting stuff like this https://develop.participatoryculture.org/trac/democracy/wiki/DevelopmentDocs
<Black_Magic> not that
<savvas> Black_Magic: i think i told you before, or maybe it was someone else, format root / partition and keep your /home in a separate partition, this way you can upgrade or downgrade quite easily
<Black_Magic> unknow media type 'x-content/software'
<Black_Magic> and other things like that
<savvas> ah that's normal :)
<savvas> that's not fixed yet :P
<Black_Magic> cool..
<Black_Magic> i was getting worried
<Black_Magic> and i got something about
<oliver_g2> Black_Magic: IIRC I get several "x-content/something" messages as well during normal Hardy upgrades
<Black_Magic>  a package being trunkulated
<Black_Magic> a pakcage
<Black_Magic> libkdecore
<Black_Magic> trying to catch it it keeps going fast..
<bernier> Hi, I can't get my HDA intel soundcard to work on hardy even if it was working under gutsy. i followed the HdaIntelSoundHowto tutorial but it didn'twork. Can someone help me?
<oliver_g2> truncated?
<Black_Magic> yea
<savvas> bernier: apt-cache policy linux-generic
<savvas>   Installed: 2.6.24.12.13
<savvas>   Candidate: 2.6.24.12.13
<oliver_g2> maybe "truncated" means it wasn't downloaded correctly/completely?
<savvas> is this your case bernier ?
<nemo> savvas: heh. think he hit the wrong one? :)
<savvas> nemo: yeah :p
<bernier> yes
<bernier> it is
<Black_Magic> /sbin/idconfig.real file /usr/lin/libkdecore.so.4.2.0.dpkg-new is trunculated
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194214
<ubotwo> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed]
<Black_Magic> thats the entire thing
<nemo> DanaG: yeah. pissed me off that they duped the far older bug to that one
<Black_Magic> no cid supplement specified for some things..
<bernier> <savvas> that's the case
<savvas> bernier: try this: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Black_Magic> but im pretty happy
<DanaG> But I've tracked down something helpful: the version 1.4 (not .1) lacks the issue; the very next packaged version has the issue.
<Black_Magic> bernier i have a toshiba labtop i thought the sound wasnt working but it acctually was
<savvas> bernier: any output?
<Black_Magic> change the controled thing to digital
<Black_Magic> instead of PCM
<bernier> no output at all
<savvas> bernier: ok now do this: alsamixer
<bernier> done
<savvas> bernier: press the up or down arrow, see if the master volume moves
<bernier> it doesn't
<savvas> bernier: keep it pressed
<bernier> nothing
<savvas> nothing?
<savvas> hm
<savvas> file a bug, with this: lspci -nnv
<nemo> DanaG: mm. dunno if you've found anything that helpful.  people have widely varying trigger conditions. one guy swore just disabling a driver did it for him
<Black_Magic> dpkg -warning while removing wicd directory /opt/wicd/encryption ect ect...not empty so not removed..?
<nemo> DanaG: but, is one more data point at least
<savvas> bernier: sorry, *file a bug, with this: sudo lspci -nnv
<Black_Magic> and some other things too say that
<Black_Magic> will that effect anything..?
<h3sp4wn> bernier: did you actually try building alsa 1.0.16 ?
<DanaG> I have an Intel wifi card.
<h3sp4wn> *alsa-driver
<Black_Magic> can i just go back and do aptitude to fix it?
<bernier> <h3sp4wn> yes ive done it
<h3sp4wn> bernier: and installed the modules ? and rebooted ?
<bernier> yes
<bernier> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<bernier> did exactly that
<Black_Magic> bernier you should of made a package :/
<bernier> used to work on gutsy
<h3sp4wn> Try oss then maybe if you want
<oliver_g2> Black_Magic: you can probably fix it manually (aptitude seems a good idea) but I suppose the system will not be as good as a reinstalled system :-)
<bernier> yeah i should
<h3sp4wn> www.opensound.com
<Black_Magic> bernier
<Black_Magic> just do a make clean
<Black_Magic> and then download checkinstall
<darrend> hi guys, any idea why only some of my icon themes work in hardy?
<Black_Magic> and do make ... fakeroot checkinstall
<Black_Magic> i think fakeroot will keep it from acctually installing it..
<h3sp4wn> Why would anyone use fakeroot when its in the repos
<Black_Magic> or otherwise you can just do sudo checkinstall
<h3sp4wn> and setup properly
<h3sp4wn> !info alsa-source
<ubotwo> alsa-source: ALSA driver sources. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2767 kB, installed size 2892 kB (Only available for None)
<Black_Magic> idk any other way to not install it
<h3sp4wn> !info alsa-source hardy
<Black_Magic> lol err
<Black_Magic> ubotwo is pyshic
<savvas> Black_Magic: oliver_g2 is right, try "sudo aptitude -f install" see what happens, then after everything is done: sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard ubuntu-desktop
<Black_Magic> it aswerd before you asked..
<h3sp4wn> It answered after
<h3sp4wn> But won't answer for hardy
<h3sp4wn> 1.0.16-0ubuntu4 is the version in hardy
<h3sp4wn> and you can build it with module-assistant
<bernier> so what should I do?
<Black_Magic> isnt the new xorg supposed to support AIGLX better..
<Black_Magic> How so?
<h3sp4wn> aptitude install module-assistant alsa-source && m-a a-i alsa
<h3sp4wn> But you said you already did that
<Parsec300> anyone?
<h3sp4wn> no one
<maccam94> so, i'm hoping the shift + space shortcut (input method selection) won't be the default right?
<maccam94> because that's really easy to hit by mistake
<maccam94> and it's sometimes used in stuff like games
<h3sp4wn> you can remove scim if you want its only a recommend for ubuntu-desktop
<DanaG> PulseAudio doesn't work with PulseAudio.
<h3sp4wn> There is plenty of stuff used by gnome that other apps want to use
<maccam94> h3sp4wn: well yeah i manually removed the shortcuts
<h3sp4wn> maccam94: sudo aptitude purge scim~i (that is all I did)
<h3sp4wn> it cannot run if it s not on the disk
<maccam94> but that behavior definitely shouldn't be the default for 8.04
<h3sp4wn> Depends who you are
<nemo> I like scim :)
<h3sp4wn> If you are someone who needs scim but cannot set it up
<maccam94> h3sp4wn: most people will only need to set their keyboard configuration at install time
<h3sp4wn> Then how is that different to the rest of the annoying crap we get by default
<DanaG> Try typing with shift-space.
<DanaG> You'll find that SCIMeats your spaces after any CAPITALletters.
<h3sp4wn> I removed scim - I don't need it
<DanaG> Ihave disabled that "feature", but I still use scim.
<Jordan_U> DanaG, NO it doesn'T foR mE
<maccam94> it's extremely obtrusive
<maccam94> that shortcut should be changed or removed
<DanaG> If you type quickly, you can accidentally trigger it.
<h3sp4wn> I do need to get my sun type 6 usb keyboard working right though (UNIX layout)
<Jordan_U> DanaG, never mind, misunderstood
<DanaG> Sun type6?  Ugh, they have those in the lab here; I hate where backspace is.
<h3sp4wn> I don't use backspace anyway
<h3sp4wn> no need to - just use ctrl + h
<Jordan_U> For some reason network-manager will attempt to connect to my wireless network but won't succeed, but iwconfig will
<h3sp4wn> or ctrl + k for delete
<DanaG> And the "unlabeled" key is the same as one of the left-column ones.
<h3sp4wn> The diamond key is supposed to be meta
<DanaG> It is for me; try setting layout to something like "acpi standard".  Also use xev.
<DanaG> And where's super?
<maccam94> btw what is hyper?
<h3sp4wn> Dunno - I am not bothered for that I only use ctrl + meta mainly
<h3sp4wn> sometimes alt
<maccam94> ctrl alt shift meta...
<maccam94> ?
<DanaG> Begin.
<DanaG> Props.  Stop.  Again.
<DanaG> Odd key names, those are.
<h3sp4wn> cut copy paste undo those are useful keys
<savvas> did anyone see a bittorrent icon on .torrent files?
<h3sp4wn> If they are mapped right
<savvas> I'm asking in case something is bad here
<Black_Magic> anyone want to explain how Upgrading from Hardy -> Gusty or from * Ubuntu distro to * ubuntu distro works?
<Black_Magic> i dont get it you install Gusty..
<Black_Magic> and ypoou upgrade to hardy..
<Black_Magic> dont you still have gusty..
<h3sp4wn> !downgrade
<maccam94> Black_Magic: no, the packages are replaced
<h3sp4wn> You cannot downgrade
<maccam94> h3sp4wn: he just got the names mixed up the first time
<Black_Magic> maccam94, Oh
<h3sp4wn> Black_Magic: Its cleaner than a similar Windows upgrade
<h3sp4wn> But not as clean as a Debian upgrade in my experience
<Black_Magic> h3sp4wn: Err.. Windows Vista...
<Black_Magic> i mean that upgrade manager thing that makes you use IE just to upgrade packages..
<h3sp4wn> e.g - windows 2000 -> windows xp (with loads of apps installed) the end result is a mess
<h3sp4wn> Its better than that but not a perfect upgrade often
<echo_> hello
<savvas> hello world
<oliver_g2> tss... usually the echo comes _after_ you say hello...
<oliver_g2> ;)
<echo_> I was wondering how to get GeForce 6100 Video Card to work in Harly at 1024 x 768 insted of 640 x 480
<mooboo1> please, put new firefox beta4 in repository!!!
<echo_> Funny
<oliver_g2> totally
<h3sp4wn> (display "Hello, World!")
<echo_> My Friends name is Echo and I have her computer at my house to get rid of windows and install linux
<oliver_g2> scheming again?
<oliver_g2> echo_: maybe you should better install Gutsy then... Hardy is still in _Alpha_ phase!
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g2: I write my signal processing assignments in scheme and then translate them to the format they want after (Matlab)
<echo_> Ya and that one for some reason carps out the audio
<echo_> whan I do updates
<Black_Magic> How does a Backport work....?Just package a needed program or driver that has only a source?
<Black_Magic> or is there something more to it?
<oliver_g2> h3sp4wn: well I'm a C++ guy and don't know neither scheme and matlab :-)
<Black_Magic> i may want to backport for Gusty from Hardy
<echo_> ya hardy worked as well perfect till I did the upgrades
<savvas> Black_Magic: then you use http://packages.ubuntu.com :)
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g2: I am avoiding C++ as long as possible
<nemo> h3sp4wn: C? :)
<h3sp4wn> (I can use it if I want or C)
<oliver_g2> echo_: still... Hardy is supposed to be stable in about a month, so either you have to hold back the computer till then, or prepare her for some crashes and instability and lots of updates..,
<Black_Magic> h3sp4wn: thats gunna bite you and me in the a** eventually
<h3sp4wn> Next year I have to use it
<oliver_g2> C++ is nice, if you get used to it
<h3sp4wn> I don't see why its good for embedded though
<oliver_g2> echo_: I would recommend you find out why audio in Gutsy doesn't work for you, and fix that
<echo_> Ya I thought it mght save them time if I installed it now so I don't have to redo there computer in a month
<maccam94> Black_Magic: do NOT install Hardy if you ever want to revert to gutsy
<nemo> echo_:  my audio problem in hardy was with pulseaudio - I had to switch to alsa
<Black_Magic> maccam94, im fine with Hardy
<Black_Magic> whenever the upgrade finishes
<Black_Magic> also i can just make another partion and install it i have
<Black_Magic> 43GIGS of extra space laying around
<oliver_g2> h3sp4wn: well ok... I have no clue of embedded systems, so can't say whether c++ is good there; bit at work, we use and deliver fast machines with lots of RAM and C++ works good with that
<echo_> Ya I did the upgrades now I can't get any higher tehn 640x480 for video
<Black_Magic> right now only  thing on y hardrive is parted (ram based install) and Ubuntu
<maccam94> "Backports" is a repository where newer versions of packages are available after the release of that version of Ubuntu
<echo_> also the KDE4 I sinstalled doesn't do any thing
<oliver_g2> echo_: you installed nvidia driver and did all the "official" stuff for getting nvidia cards to work under Ubuntu?
<oliver_g2> echo_: afaik KDE4 is also not end-user-stable yet :-/
<Black_Magic> maccam94: Well ubuntu is almost forcing you to upgrade to hardy all the majour fixes well most are in hardy... and some packages needed only work in hardy like latest X.org ect..
<h3sp4wn> I don't think they are forcing anyone to do anything
<echo_> ya maybe I will have to reinstall again and try to see if they fixed it
<h3sp4wn> You can run dapper if you want
<oliver_g2> Black_Magic: which packages do you mean that only work in hardy?
<maccam94> Black_Magic: right, eventually some of that stuff might make it into gutsy or whatever
<maccam94> things like Xorg or the kernel won't or gnome won't
<h3sp4wn> I know something that was removed from hardy I use that was orphaned in Debian
<Black_Magic> oliver_g2, The latest X.org Latest Compiz compiz plugins from git only work on the hardy version of compiz err newer nautilus ect and other things just cant remeber too many right now
<oliver_g2> hmm
<Black_Magic> and there are some good bug fixes in hardy too better support for AIGLX and things like that
<echo_> I will try to reinstall again I guess
<h3sp4wn> Black_Magic: What video card ?
<oliver_g2> echo_: have you been in #ubuntu with the audio problem yet?
<Black_Magic> ATi Raedon ect ect..
<maccam94> oliver_g2: there was a glitch yesterday with the kernel
<savvas> and ubuntu husty :P
<Black_Magic> my card is sucky but it works better in linux than in Windows
<maccam94> oliver_g2: they compiled it without alsa
<h3sp4wn> Black_Magic: newer than r200 ?
<Black_Magic> ATI Raedon Xpress 200M /
<Black_Magic> :/
<Black_Magic> everything works really well tho
<maccam94> that is a sucky card
<Black_Magic> :P!
<maccam94> surprisingly tho
<Black_Magic> but it works good
<oliver_g2> maccam94: yes, noticed that :-) but echo_ apparently had audio problems in Gutsy, and the missing alsa was in Hardy, no?
<maccam94> i installed hardy on a dinosaur laptop
<h3sp4wn> XiG works better for me than cards much more powerful and new
<h3sp4wn> with this
<maccam94> oliver_g2: yeah
<echo_> No I just looked in forms could not get it to work some one said tehy will fix it so I just figured I would go to Harly so I can get the fix now and harly works for audio fine
<oliver_g2> maccam94: out of interest, how old was that laptop?
<maccam94> the laptop had a radeon 7500
<h3sp4wn> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<Black_Magic> maccam94: in windows it lagged like hell when i installed some cool eyecandy
<maccam94> i want to say 7 years
<oliver_g2> hmm
<h3sp4wn> maccam94: as an experiment try the XiG demo on that card
<maccam94> it barely had 3D acceleration in gutsy
<maccam94> it runs compiz out of the box, smoothly even
<Black_Magic> maccam94: so it was either upgrade to vista and buy a new labtop or upgrade to linux and keep my labtop and pwn  vista vista gets on my nerve..
<oliver_g2> I have a Dell Inspiron 3500 (400MHz P2, 256 MB, no 3d accelaration) - would Hardy + Gnome desktop work there :-D
<maccam94> Black_Magic: i've got a better laptop now
<echo_> Vista Home Basic sucks Premium is okay
<maccam94> lol
<maccam94> it was just a test
<Black_Magic> maccam94: Im gunna get a MacBook Pro and have it customized
<maccam94> it was temporarily my main laptop for the summer
<mooboo1> did the update today remove shadows from compiz?
<mooboo1> i dont have any shadows, with or without compiz
<maccam94> i've got a dellbuntu inspiron 1420n
<h3sp4wn> For me - XiG works as well as anything I have used (with 16MB video ram) and XFree86
<maccam94> i want to get an M1330n tho
<h3sp4wn> all in /usr/X11R6
<maccam94> h3sp4wn: what's XiG?
<h3sp4wn> Commercial X server
<Black_Magic> h3sp4wn: OMG my sucky card has more video ram :P! i have 64 :/...
<oliver_g2> echo_: did you find a bug report for that audio problem? I would think it should be fixed in Gutsy as well...
<Black_Magic> MB
<echo_> Home Basic Crashes a lot and if it is OEM MS wil not help
<maccam94> h3sp4wn: link?
<ethana2> ...Is FF3b4 in repos.... /now/?
<Black_Magic> Why does Open Source have more support then something like Apple Nvida or Microsoft
<h3sp4wn> maccam94: http://www.xig.com/Pages/Demos/INDEX-Summit.html
<echo_> that is Why Echo wants Linux she is mad at MS
<ethana2> Black_Magic: because it's just better ;)
<mooboo1> please, put new firefox beta4 in repository!!!
<ethana2> i'll check for it...
<Black_Magic> when is the stable coming out
<h3sp4wn> maccam94: For me was worth it maybe not for you (rest of laptop is p3-m 1.7ghz / 2gb ram / 160gb hdd)
<echo_> see ya I am going to do another reinstall
<Black_Magic> how does putting ram in labtops work..?
<echo_> bye
<Black_Magic> i was gunna put two 512MB things inside so ill have 1.5Gig ram
<Black_Magic> wrong channel..
<ethana2> Black_Magic: you may not have room
<h3sp4wn> Black_Magic:  you usually need sodimms etc also
<Black_Magic> ethana2, how about just one so il atleast have 1GIg ram
<ethana2> Black_Magic: there's usually only a spot for two modules
<Black_Magic> ethana2, is there a 1GIG or 2GIG ram stick?
<ethana2> Black_Magic: I can be happy with half that....
<ethana2> well yeah, they exist
<Black_Magic> 258...
<Black_Magic> yea...my buddy has Windows on his computer and it takes 30mins for him to even be able to use it because its soo slow when it first starts
<maccam94> h3sp4wn: my current laptop is a 2GHz Core2 Duo, Intel X3100 graphics, 1GB ram
<maccam94> but i don't get the point o fthis
<maccam94> does it use different graphics drivers?
<h3sp4wn> Yep
<ethana2> just intel drivers
<h3sp4wn> maccam94: The point is compared to those drivers xorg sucks (even with intel)
<ethana2> I wonder if they'll all be on gallium by Ibex....
<maccam94> h3sp4wn: i mean for nvidia and stuff
<Black_Magic> what other configureation graphics can you use with Ubuntu besides xorg?
<maccam94> i've got a desktop with an nvidia 8800 GTS
<ethana2> Black_Magic: xorg is basically /the/ graphical server
<h3sp4wn> You cannot use them for nvidia - my other laptop has a quadro fx 1600m
<Black_Magic> any other graphical servers out there better then xorg..?
<ethana2> Black_Magic: not even close
<h3sp4wn> XiG with the right card if you pay
<h3sp4wn> ethana2: I guess you never actually tried XiG
<ethana2> Black_Magic: there was actually a y-server.....  but drivers?  nope
<Black_Magic> whats XIG...
<h3sp4wn> XSun is pretty good as well if you have the right card
<ethana2> XSun?
<h3sp4wn> (and Solaris)
<ethana2> fascinating...
<Black_Magic> err is this good or bad..? package libavahi-qt3-1 is already installed and configured
<h3sp4wn> No Xorg support at all for my XVR-1000
<Black_Magic> and other packages are comming up like that..
<ethana2> the latest firefox is not in my updates...
<ethana2> they're probably just making sure they do it perfectly so nothing gets messed up....
<h3sp4wn> Black_Magic: http://www.xig.com/Pages/Edu/OpenSourceATI.pdf
<Black_Magic> so im getting things like packages already being configured..
<Black_Magic> and installed
<h3sp4wn> Don't think doing that perfectly is the issue
<h3sp4wn> (at least until there is the beta)
<Jordan_U> For some reason network-manager will attempt to connect to my wireless network but won't succeed, but iwconfig will
<slackern> Hey guys, trying to get the desktop effects running with a Geforce2 MX card and the restricted driver but i don't seem to be getting it to work, maybe anyone has a link or know of something special that needs to be done?
<maccam94> slackern: which version of the nvidia driver are you using?
<slackern> It's the legacy version, let me check on the version number it's the 7x.xx series though
<maccam94> that's all i wanted to know
<maccam94> hm
<oliver_g2> does Geforce2 support all that stuff necessary for desktop effects?
<oliver_g2> anyone knows?
<slackern> ahh alright, checked with glxinfo and such and it looks correct and all but doesn't let me enable the desktop effects
<coz_> oliver_g2,    Compiz requires at least a Geforce2. A Geforce 6xxx or greater is recommended for optimal performance and full support of beryl/compiz-fusion's feature set. For common nvidia problems, see !nvdeco and !blackwindows.
<oliver_g2> oh ok
<Black_Magic> oh cool article
<oliver_g2> slackern: you're in luck it seems :-)
<coz_> oliver_g2, that last part  ! nvdeco is pulled from #compiz-fusion
<Black_Magic> thx who ever recommended it
<slackern> !nvdeco
<user5> hello
<coz_> slackern, no that will only work on #compiz-fusion
<oliver_g2> !nvdeco
<coz_> oi
<Black_Magic> yay a couple packages like KAffine need to be fixed but i can do that when it finishes and reboots
<oliver_g2> :-D
<Yacci> houston, we have a problem
<Black_Magic> Yacci, What is it?
<coz_> guy  !nvdeco will not work on this channel  it only works in #compiz-fusion channel
<Black_Magic> oh i mean
<Black_Magic> Earth to Yacci Yacci Commin whats the problem?
<Yacci> My panels are "down"...
<slackern> haha, alright i'll check there, thanks for pointing me in the right direction, not used to the nvidia stuff really, just had this card laying around here and thought i would give it a spin.
<coz_> no problem
<Yacci> yeah
<Yacci> i think i just need to restart them or something like this
<Black_Magic> try err..
<Black_Magic> killall gnome-panel
<mooboo1> please, put new firefox beta4 in repository!!!
<Black_Magic> Mooboo1, stop worring us
<Black_Magic> go do it your self
<Black_Magic> if your soo worried about it package it and send it to someone who can.
<coz_> mooboo1, there is a beta four already?
<oliver_g2> coz_: then, do you perchance also know whether desktiop effects work on Via Epia boards?
<Yacci> wow, it worked
<Yacci> but it killed all the open programs...
<Black_Magic> Yacci, YW ;)
<mooboo1> coz_, yes! :)
<coz_> oliver_g2, not sure  but the main videos that compiz fusion work on are  nvidia ati and intel
<Black_Magic> Yacci, Sorry it usually just kills all stuff in panel and then when it restarts it updates it..
<Black_Magic> Yacci, Usualy used it gnome-panel doesnt show a new just installed program
<oliver_g2> huh? killall gnome-panel kills all open apps?? is that supposed to happen?
<Black_Magic> oliver_g2: its not
<maccam94> no...
<oliver_g2> ah ok
<mooboo1> did the shadows disappear with the update today?
<Yacci> aha
<Black_Magic> how come i havent seen the policy kit packet install yet?
<Yacci> I just clicked onto the clock and the panel went "down"
<Black_Magic> post at  screenshot on a site so we can see
<Black_Magic> what you mean
<Jordan_U> For some reason network-manager will attempt to connect to my wireless network but won't succeed, but iwconfig will
<Yacci> with "down"? I think there isn't anything to see. It didn't react anymore.
<Yacci> I just clicked on the time in the upper right corner to view the calender... And then it happend
<Black_Magic> jyou need to reboot or something..
<Black_Magic> Yay on the last lil notch hopefully everything goes well between now and the 100% mark
<oliver_g2> Yacci: did the panel "freeze"? Or disappear? Or move?
<Yacci> freeze
<Black_Magic> try killall again
<Yacci> okay
<oliver_g2> does the desktop itself freeze as well?
<Yacci> no
<oliver_g2> and does it happen every time?
<Yacci> no
<Black_Magic> also if that doesnt help do Ctrl-Alt-Backspace and then reloggin it may be X doing it
<Black_Magic> and a simple restart may help
<Black_Magic> restart of x that is
<Yacci> aha
<RAOF> DanaG: GOod job on the X checking, thanks.
<lamalex> Yacci: do you have any google calendars in evolution?
<Yacci> no^^
<lamalex> ah, nm
<lamalex> there's a bug that causes it to crash if you do
<oliver_g2> did you change anything in the calendar, the clock, or evolution, at all?
<Yacci> no never
<mooboo1> Please! I beg you, when I delete file, please make it confirm the action with a warning!
<mooboo1> Please, fix this!
<mooboo1> I cant risk using GNOME if my data is not safe!
<mooboo1> Delete data without confirmation and warning is very scary!
<oliver_g2> mooboo1: usually it does warn I think...
<hydrogen> I wouldn't risk using gnome
<RAOF> mooboo1: When does it do that?
<hydrogen> to be honest
<mooboo1> oliver_g2, it only warns when you hold down ctrl and press del
<oliver_g2> ughh... really, it doesn't warn...
<mooboo1> oliver_g2, if you press only "del" it doesnt warn
<oliver_g2> right
<oliver_g2> MEDIC!
<RAOF> mooboo1: Aaah.  That's because it isn't deleting your file, just moving it to the trash.
<mooboo1> oliver_g2, yes it dont warn, try create a file, and delete it
<amx109> mooboo1, ure files will be in the 'recycle bin'
<oliver_g2> bug report, stat!
<mooboo1> RAOF, on a floppy, cd, USB memory, or NTFS partition, it wont move it to trash
<RAOF> mooboo1: Right.  So, that's a bug.  Thank you for finding it.
<mooboo1> RAOF, even if it moves it to trash, you can accidently delete it to trash without knowing it, then clean trash without inspect all files in trashbin
<mooboo1> RAOF, please fix it
<oliver_g2> lol
<iter> hey hey, see all I needed to do was go have lunch
<mooboo1> my rhythmbox crashed when i tried to skip in a mp3
<RAOF> Well... I can't.  Or rather, I could, given time.  You want to file a bug against nautilus on Launchpad.
<tgelter> how can I get a description of an update available using aptitude?
<iter> /home/usrname/.gnome2/monitors.xml
<mooboo1> RAOF, okie
<oliver_g2> btw. the Trash icon doesn't seem to update correctly anyway, which is additionally confusing
<oliver_g2> tgelter: maybe Shift + c does what you want?
<Black_Magic> alot of the KDE Aps i have installed failed to install..
<Black_Magic> like ktorrents
<Black_Magic> kdelins4c2a kaffine kiso kmouth ksayit..
<tgelter> oliver_g2: thanks, that works while interactively in aptitude, what about using the aptitude (or apt-get, apt-cache, etc.) command?
<Black_Magic> package libavahi-qt3-1 is already installed and configured
<Black_Magic> wrong one..
<Black_Magic> guess cant copy/paste from the terminal..
<oliver_g2> tgelter: hm, don't know about the non-interactive frontends
<Black_Magic> well sorry for talking soo much..
<oliver_g2> Black_Magic: in terminal, mark text with mouse and paste with middle click :-)
<Black_Magic> only two buttons atm
<Black_Magic> sec plugging in 3 button mouse..
<oliver_g2> afaik you can press both buttons to emulate middle click
<mooboo1> Black_Magic, only 2 button mouse? wtf? 1980 called and they want their mouse back
<mooboo1> Black_Magic, when did you buy your mouse? 1982?
<Black_Magic> lol...labtop..
<mooboo1> oh lol
<oliver_g2> mooboo1: 1990 called and want their mp3s back - everybody uses ogg today...
<oliver_g2> scnr
<Black_Magic> lol
<mooboo1> oliver_g2, yes ogg are great, i like it, but unfortunaly nobody uses it, if you search on DC++ or something, nobody use it, all groups release in MP3
<mooboo1> as per 'warez standard'
<Black_Magic> what is ogg coded in?
<mooboo1> yes they do have a STANDARD in warez lol
<mooboo1> dunno
<mooboo1> C or C++ i think, not sure
<Black_Magic> anyone want to explain how ogg works with video
<Black_Magic> and Music?
<Black_Magic> MP3 can only do music..
<burne1> ogg theora does video... ogg vorbis for music
<RAOF> ogg is a container format; you stick various streams in it.
<RAOF> burne1: Or dirac, or tarkin, or ... for video.  (Yay Schrödinger 1.0!)
<coz_> Black_Magic,  have you used gtk-recordmydesktop at all?
<Black_Magic> yea
<coz_> Black_Magic,  the result is an ogg video
<Black_Magic> Yea.
<coz_> ok I must have misunderstood
<Black_Magic> yay the upgrade is finished all that is left is to change that annoing devleopers version in the Grub Menu
<Yacci> eeeeh? I just did "sudo mount -t ntfs-4g /dev/sdb1 /media/Volume -o force", it said it has forced mount and reset $LogFile and the tells me " failed to access mountpoint /media/Volume: No such file or directory". What does that mean?
<macogw> Yacci: make your mountpoint first
<macogw> did you mkdir /media/Volume ?
<Yacci> no, but i can normaly access to this
<Yacci> now
<macogw> from hal's automount or from manual
<macogw> ?
<macogw> hal's automount does mountpoint magic
<Yacci> hm?
<Yacci> No, I couldn't get into my externel HD "Volume".
<Yacci> So, I did this command
<Yacci> now I can, so there is no problem
<Yacci> but i wonder why it says no such file or directory
<OmnipotentEntity> The newest update for Hardy messed up my keyboard settings.  Whenever I press the numlock key it changes my keyboard (apple keyboard) into a laptop numpad.  (I'm using a desktop)  Restarting X fixes the problem as well as starting a new X server (but only for that session of course.)  Any ideas on how to change my keyboard's behavior?
<Black_Magic> Err, i logged in  to the -12 kernal and there where some crash reboots got rid of them but i cannot enable compiz..
<Black_Magic> only problem right now
<Black_Magic> i even got sound ;)
<macogw> OmnipotentEntity: play with system -> preferences -> keyboard?
<OmnipotentEntity> Using kubuntu actually, there isn't many options there.
<oliver_g2> Black_Magic: maybe try running "compiz" from command line?
<oliver_g2> at least that was useful under Gutsy...
<Black_Magic> :/.../usr/bin/compiz: 400: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found
<oliver_g2> hmm
<astan> hey. anyone running kubuntu hardy have problems with "select buffer paste" between KDE apps and firefox? for me it doesn't work.
<astan> KDE app -> KDE app works, but not to firefox.
<oliver_g2> afaik under Ubuntu, /usr/bin/compiz is a script which checks whether your hardware supports desktop effects, and then calls compiz.real...
<astan> (with "select buffer paste" i mean selecting text and then pasting with middle mouse button).
<oliver_g2> so, there's some indirection involved...
<oliver_g2> Black_Magic: what does "which compiz" tell you?
<Black_Magic> /usr/bin/compiz
<Black_Magic> also it says xgl not present thats because im using AIGLX
<oliver_g2> maybe you could try reinstalling all compiz packages...
<Black_Magic> any simple command with
<Black_Magic> * in it..
<oliver_g2> ?
<Black_Magic> like a simple way to do that
<Black_Magic> >.>
<oliver_g2> ah... not that I know of :-)
<oliver_g2> start aptitude
<oliver_g2> press / , type compiz, press + on every compiz package
<oliver_g2> then g , and again g
<oliver_g2> :-D
<Black_Magic> err...
<Black_Magic> in the thing
<oliver_g2> ah, you can probably also run synaptic, which might be easier
<Black_Magic> yay the new XGL fixed my problem with flickering windows i think
<Black_Magic> with MMPORG games
<ethana2> ...is canonical going to make their own hardware store like apple?
<ethana2> so people can just go online and buy a ubox/
<ethana2> ..without having to track down vendors..
<ethana2> hmm... maybe it should be /an ubox/
<h3sp4wn> Its hard to find ubuntu supported laptops with decent service contracts
<ethana2> in any case, yes, what he said
<ethana2> and canonical could buy in bulk and stuff
<h3sp4wn> (Mine for example is certified for SLED only)
<ethana2> lenovo?
<h3sp4wn> HP
<ethana2> oh
<h3sp4wn> my thinkpad is ibm
<ethana2> ...so any thoughts on that?
<ethana2> ubox?
<Black_Magic> ok thx i remeber a LOOONG time ago using aptitude
<Black_Magic> and then forgot how i used it :/
<ethana2> to counter 'mac' and 'pc'
<h3sp4wn> Would people actually do it I dunno
<oliver_g2> how about Dell laptops?
<h3sp4wn> I don't trust Dell
<ethana2> maybe just a page on ubuntu.com listing all available models
<ethana2> so people can compare /on/ ubuntu.com, make their pick
<ethana2> and then are directed to the other sites to buy
<h3sp4wn> I don't really know how good HP support is for laptops
<h3sp4wn> (But I know Dell support for servers was problematic for me)
<h3sp4wn> even with the best support contract
<iter> wow, sucks
<iter> I've had nothing but great response from the dell folks
<iter> I'm in .edu land, dunno if that matters
<h3sp4wn> Sun is the best (I guess IBM is the same quality)
<iter> yeah Sun is great
<iter> we have quite a few sun machines too
<iter> expensive though
<h3sp4wn> They don't sell laptops though
<iter> $5000 for a 3 year gold support contract
<iter> yeowch
<h3sp4wn> They would have someone on site within 4 hours to debug a kernel issue for us
<h3sp4wn> and get us a hotfix by the next day
<twb> Is upstart doing inetd's job in Hardy?
<twb> If not, what is?  I can't find /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd
<macogw> inetd? pretty sure upstart is a replacement for init
<macogw> not inetd
<h3sp4wn> Maybe nothing by default
<macogw> yeah we had to install inetd on red hat in school, i think
<h3sp4wn> did you try installing inetd/openbsd-inetd/xinetd
<twb> ARGH ARGH ARGH
<twb> Installing an inetd service DIDN'T Recommend or Depend install an inetd :-/
<tritium> twb: upstart is a replacement for /sbin/init
<iter> yeah my /etc/inetd.conf is empty
<twb> macogw: yes, upstart *initially* is a init replacement, but it's scheduled to replace everything else over time.
<iter> all these config files w/nothing in em
<twb> iter: probably because you're not running a server.
<macogw> "everything else"?
<h3sp4wn> tritium: Yeah but if what was in the original design was actually implimented then it should have replaced inetd long ago
<twb> macogw: cron, at and suchlike
<h3sp4wn> Look at Solaris SMF
<twb> *atd, that is
<iter> twb: that's correct, hardy is on a vaio laptop right now
<macogw> twb: i thought anacron was cron's replacement
<twb> No, anacron is a cron "meta" job.
<h3sp4wn> anacron is no cron replacement
<iter> twb: but I would recommend xinetd anyway
<tritium> h3sp4wn: I know nothing about that.  All I know is upstart was to replace init.
<ethana2> hmm......
<ethana2> i'm thinking i may consider buying a SPARCbook and installing ubuntu server
<twb> tritium: it *does* replace init
<ethana2> any thoughts?
<h3sp4wn> But whether init actually was the problem is debateable
<tritium> twb: I know
<oliver_g2> whats a SPARCbook?
<h3sp4wn> (Its the other stuff that would actually be useful)
<twb> Unfortunately it still doesn't do much good because nobody has rewritten the init.d scripts :-/
<ethana2> http://www.tadpole.com/products/notebooks/sparcbook.asp
<macogw> oliver_g2: Sun laptop
<iter> ethana2: I installed 6.06LTS on a old sun enterprise 250, it was kind of a pain to install but works great ever since
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g2: made by tadpole iirc
<oliver_g2> why install Ubuntu _server_ on a laptop?
<h3sp4wn> They are indestructable (or the one I dropped down some steps when I was 15 was)
<iter> but sparc is expensive and slow, get x86 for a laptop really
<ethana2> hmm
<iter> oliver_g2: sun enterprise 250 is a server
<ethana2> what if AMD rendered it/
<ethana2> on 65nm?
<h3sp4wn> iter: Really ? My blade 1000 (with an XVR-1000 video card) 2 ultrasparc 3's 8mb cache each
<h3sp4wn> Its fast as hell still
<h3sp4wn> 150000 fc drives
<holzmodem> hi i have a problem with overlapping of 2 desktop after configure an external monitor >>http://www.kluenter.de/desktop.png how can i solve it
<iter> h3sp4wn: I was talking about the US-II procs on the sparcbook
<h3sp4wn> iter: I was thinking of the original sparcbook sorry
<ethana2> holzmodem: ...bug
<iter> sparc is fine for server workloads
<iter> we have a few old v480's that work awesome
<h3sp4wn> Its fine for desktop as well
<ethana2> holzmodem...  you may want to wait until 4.1..  or .. hmm
<holzmodem> i know, i dont want to use the externel monitor, i want only my old configuration
<h3sp4wn> you can get most of the apps I need for sparc Solaris
<h3sp4wn> (That you cannot get for x86 solaris)_
<ethana2> I'd be talking linux...
<holzmodem> but i dont't know hot can i reset it
<ethana2> i don't want to mess with solaris/opensolaris
<tgelter> is there already a bug report somewhere about flash being broken under x86_64 ?
<zenmae> I have some problems getting twinview to work correctly, the taskbar is just stretched across to screens and everything is zoomed (especially firefox)
<h3sp4wn> no zfs
<ethana2> holzmodem: ...how many DE's do you have installed?
<h3sp4wn> or dtrace etc etc
<ethana2> i've never used either, what's so great?
<ethana2> i dont' run databases and i don't really develop
<iter> we're getting a sunfire x4500 real soon, I'm quite excited about that one
<iter> it's x86 though
<h3sp4wn> Try and get a ultrasparc t2
<l815> is there any fix for the blurry fonts in open office?
<Black_Magic> do i need to state something to get AIGLX working...
<iter> 24T of space in 4U :) :)
<Black_Magic> or do i just need to install XGL?
<holzmodem> ethana2: DE's?
<h3sp4wn> ethana2: data staying consistant
<ethana2> desktop environment
<h3sp4wn> The thing is you can have anything Linux has
<ethana2> exactly.. drivers
<ethana2> you could make a combo of hardware..
<h3sp4wn> pretty much - but the same is not the case the other way round
<ethana2> that /only/ linux and X could take advantage of
<h3sp4wn> I am careful about what hardware I et
<h3sp4wn> *get
<holzmodem> ethana2: only kde4
<h3sp4wn> kde4 is mostly working with opensolaris
<ethana2> holzmodem: i have kde4 installed but i found it too buggy yet
<ethana2> so i use gnome
<ethana2> i would reccomend..
<ethana2> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ethana2> ...but there may be someone else who can give you better advice
<h3sp4wn> holzmodem: try a few maybe you find something you like
<l815> is there any fix for the blurry fonts in open office?
<Jordan_U> For some reason network-manager will attempt to connect to my wireless network but won't succeed, but iwconfig will
<tritium> l815: what do you mean?
<l815> tritium, fonts are blurry and faded, which makes it hard to read.
<tritium> l815: I've not experienced that
<l815> tritium, strange, it happens in gusty and hardy T-T
<tritium> l815: screenshot?
<l815> tritium, okay one sec
<OmnipotentEntity> The newest update for Hardy messed up my keyboard settings.  Whenever I press the numlock key it changes my keyboard (apple keyboard) into a laptop numpad.  (I'm using a desktop)  Restarting X fixes the problem as well as starting a new X server (but only for that session of course.)  Any ideas on how to change my keyboard's behavior?
<l815> tritium, i reinstalled open office, which seems to fix it kinda, but now the menus and just the look is like win 98 T-T
<tritium> hmm
<mooboo1> did the window shadows disappear with the update today?
<l815> tritium, i got a screenshot
<astro76> mooboo1: I got funky window shadows after updating yesterday
<mooboo1> astan, oh "funky" ?
<l815> tritium, http://i27.tinypic.com/sfe8i0.png
<mooboo1> mine was pink before, now since the update today, they're gone
<tritium> l815: it displays fine on my screen
<mooboo1> tritium, take a screenshot of his screenshot to proove it!
<l815> tritium, it looks blurry from 12 lower
<tritium> mooboo1: ;)
<mooboo1> :D
<tritium> l815: the smallest of your fonts look fine to me.
<l815> tritium, weird, i've asked 3 classmates, they all say the same as me
<tritium> l815: look at your screenshot with a different computer monitor
<l815> tritium, the screenshot looks ok even on my computer, but it could just be the screenshot not picking up the blurriness
<l815> compare it to the xchat
<l815> it's no where near as clear
<tritium> No, it could be the screenshot showing that it's your display, and not OO
<Black_Magic> no luck..
<l815> lol sorry but doesn't seem you get it
<DasKreech> sound issue fixed?
<l815> you can clearly see the difference from xchat, gnome, and all my other apps compared to OO.
<l815> so sounds like you're used to it, or just can't tell :/
<mooboo1> make ubuntu start faster plz
<mooboo1> fast boot rox!
<mooboo1> slow boot decreases your productivity and increases the TCO!
<mooboo1> waste time, waste electricity, less work done
<mooboo1> must employee when he wait for ubuntu to boot instead of pay for work
<ethana2> fast startup idea:
<ethana2> restart-hibernate as shutdown option
<ethana2> mooboo1: find that on brainstorm and vote it up
<mooboo1> i never use hibernate
<RAOF> That's because it doesn't work :)
<ethana2> i have a friend who has a HDD with bad areas on it
<oxigen> aww, no more fun with blender and compiz together, this was ok exactly one day :(
<ethana2> will ubuntu automatically keep them out of the file system with a fresh install?
<mooboo1> ethana2, he can try to use the software 'badblocks'
<mooboo1> i dont know
<ethana2> hmm
<mooboo1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badblocks
<mooboo1> "badblocks is a Linux utility to check for damaged sectors on a disk drive. It marks these sectors so that they are not used in the future and thus do not cause corruption of data."
<OmnipotentEntity> The newest update for Hardy messed up my keyboard settings.  Whenever I press the numlock key it changes my keyboard (apple keyboard) into a laptop numpad.  (I'm using a desktop)  Restarting X fixes the problem as well as starting a new X server (but only for that session of course.)  Any ideas on how to change my keyboard's behavior?
<OmnipotentEntity>  i also need to unset my numlock armed with only an on screen keyboard and a mouse.  how do i do this?
<jester7> when the beta comes out next week, will alpha update to the beta via simple updates, or will it look like a distribution upgrade?
<RAOF> Oh, bother.  Xserver git requires mesa git to build properly.  Gah.
<jester7> noone?
<RAOF> jester7: The beta is just a repository snapshot, as are all the alphas, and indeed the final release.
<RAOF> As such, if you're running Hardy now, it'll look just like any other update (because the Beta is a social construction; the repositories don't know anything about it).
<jester7> ok, thanks.  exactly what i was looking for
<jester7> makes perfect sense
<mooboo1> apple <shivers>
<virtuald> does anyone know whether the xorg in hardy has config/hal support built in?
<virtuald> esp. in regards to input hotplugging via fdi file
<jester7> !ccsm
<jester7> !info ccsm
<jester7> boo...what's the actual package called?
<RAOF> compizconfig-settings-manager, of course!
<jester7> hmmm
<jester7> i tried that in hardy...no dice
<jester7> bah..being dumb, didn't have the repos enabled
<virtuald> nice
<virtuald> so.. anyone have any idea how to determine what options a package was compiled with? I'm sure its documented somewhere.. just can't figure it out
<Pici> virtuald: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+builds should give you more information than you need
<[Neurotic]> I don't suppose Hardy has anything new to make my life easier to try and record my usb mic while I run Skype?
<pwnguin> pulseaudio?
<slipttees> Where is .Trash in the hardy?
<[Neurotic]> hmnn.. having a look now
<[Neurotic]> Thansk pwnguin
<RAOF> slipttees: ~/.local/share/trash, I believe.
<slipttees> humm
<slipttees> RAOF: i'll se
<slipttees> see*
<slipttees> RAOF: :D
<slipttees> thx
<slipttees> RAOF: That there now?
<savvas> [49393.582026] FAT: Directory bread(block 496) failed
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> my usb is not working after last update?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> brb
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-13
<mooboo1> did the window shadows disappear with the update today?
<virtuald> Pici: thx, exactly what i was looking for, cept i cant find the package. :-p
<Nilbus> I'm considering buying a macbook pro to put ubuntu on it.  Anyone have hardware issues with the 4th gen macbook pros?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> when i boot the rt kernel, usb doesnt work
<savvas> Bug #201643 any idea what causes this?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> give some thing like "usb(2-4) is not accepting address 2"
<savvas> [Hardy]TuTUXG: http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/201643
<savvas> i think it's something similar
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> bug 201643
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ..
<savvas> i just gave you the link dude
<savvas> usb flash disk problems - device descriptor read/64, error -32
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> savvas, with the generic kernel everything is fine tho
<savvas> well.. ok
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> savvas, i know im just lazy ;P
<savvas> :P
<icesword> [Hardy]TuTUXG, where do you live
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, Canada
<jester7> is it normal during the first set of updates on hardy for it to kill x terminal?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, sup
<savvas> Pici: there are more bans to ubotu, %*!*@ubuntu/bot/ubotu
<Pici> savvas: I see
<icesword> [Hardy]TuTUXG, sup?what mean,your name is tian chen?looks like a chinese one
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> does the latest xcb fix the java bug?
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, sup = wats up and yes im chinese but i m in Canada ;P
<icesword> [Hardy]TuTUXG, great,i am in china now
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, really? ur Chinese too?
<icesword> yeah:)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, cool
<savvas> konichi wa
<savvas> ;p
<icesword> hmm
<savvas> no wait that's japanese
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> savvas, that's jap
<savvas> hey, i know 5 languages, spare me the criticism :P
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> savvas, that's nice
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i only know 2, and not good at neither of them ;P
<icesword> [Hardy]TuTUXG, so you go to college there?
<savvas> but i'm really fond of the chinese, so many symbols for a vocabulary..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, yes, u of calgary
<icesword> calgary ?i don't know this place
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> savvas, ya, not very convenient
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, well the creator of java is from our school XD
<icesword> ohhh,cool
<rsk> java.. yuck
<rsk> hope there's a school shooting
<icesword> http://www.ucalgary.ca/
<rsk> 8|
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> but im not good at java neither..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> rsk, ya, probly not
<icesword> [Hardy]TuTUXG, what is your major
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i thought school shooting only happen in the states, lol
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, computer science
<rsk> it happends in finland too
<icesword> hmm
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> rsk, dont hate java, google picks it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> rsk, unless u hate google too..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<rsk> i dont care who eats poop =)
<rsk> i won't eat it, and that's good enough for me
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sure, gfu
<jester7> sound i EXTREMELY low in hardy....known bugs?
<rsk> goo funds ukrain?
<rsk> google*
<Dr_Willis> jester7,  ive heard of others that have had similer issues in here.
<jester7> ok
<mooboo1> did the window shadows disappear with the update today?
<shirish> guys what is the command to see open ports
<Dr_Willis> mooboo1,  you are the 2nd person thats asked about that. :) i havent noticed..
<shirish> something sudo netcat (some flag or something)
<mooboo1> Dr_Willis, oh
<mooboo1> Dr_Willis, you still have your shadows?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> is java fixed? the xcb_xlib_unlock problem seems got fixed by the latest libxcb update
<virtuald> shirish: netstat
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> bug 87947
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87947 in libxcb "xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/87947
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> savvas, there?
<virtuald> shirish: netstat -l ... to be more precise
<savvas> what's that?
<icesword> [Hardy]TuTUXG,how to block ping ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, turn on firewall?
<icesword> hmm,i haven't got a firewall.don't know how to write rules
<mooboo1> icesword, "sudo ufw enable", "sudo ufw default deny", then edit /etc/ufw/somefile
<shirish> icesword: in fact with ufw it becomes very easy, it has a nice manual & one can lookup ufw usage via google as well.
<Dr_Willis> mooboo1,  im using kde, and i never noticed them being on or off. :)  i also dont use compiz
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> savvas, the libxcb lock that breaks java got fixed? just asking...
<mooboo1> Dr_Willis, oh well that explain things :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, we got built-in firewall
<Dr_Willis> iptables - is used to make the rules
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, listen to mooboo ;P
<icesword> hmm,yes,i am on win now:(
<Dr_Willis>  :) or some other front ends  to build  the rulesets
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> icesword, dont know about win...
<icesword> windows
<Dr_Willis> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ethana2> heh
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<ethana2> !cthulu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cthulu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> anyone on rt kernel?
<icesword> Dr_Willis, what,i done nothing?
<mooboo1> nope
<Dr_Willis> icesword,  :)  windows = dirty word. heh heh..
<mooboo1> icesword, we don't use the W-word here
<mooboo1> lol
<mooboo1> </Ned Flanders voice>
<icesword> lolloloololollolol
<mooboo1> icesword, you did "sudo ufw enable", "sudo ufw default deny" ?
<Dr_Willis> Ok-doakaly!
<mooboo1> then firewall is on and it blocks all ports
<icesword> k
<mooboo1> icesword: https://answers.launchpad.net/ufw/+question/26585
<icesword> ok,thx
<mooboo1> :)
<oxigen> when i reboot it also start some evolution server, but i don't use evolution, how can i disable this server at startup?
<oxigen> i mean, i dont mind if some server just quietly lurk there, but this one eat cpu too much!
<atlef> system administration services
<kristjan_> there is alpha6 kde4-cd available?
<TheArthur> what programs asks me for the LUKS passwork when i plug in an encrypted flash-disc?
<oxigen> atlef: hmm, thanks, but there i don't see any evolution server..
<atlef> what about session under preferences
<oxigen> atlef, this, looks more promising indeed!
<Dr_Willis> Woo Hoo Alien arena2008 has been released. :)
<dashua> Anyone have success installing a BroadComm Dell Wireless 1505 n card in Hardy?
<frank23> Does anyone here use the ath5k driver (fully open source madwifi replacement)?
<ethana2> Dr_Willis: alien arena code license?
<Dr_Willis> Not sure. :)   it was on the Linux Game tome site.. but that dont mean its GPL.
<burne1> fully open madwifi eh?  does it work with the eee pc?
<Dr_Willis> http://red.planetarena.org/
<Dr_Willis> COR Entertainment, LLC announces the release of Alien Arena 2008, a freeware, opensourced FPS
<ethana2> tremulous 1.2?
<ethana2> *sigh*
<frank23> burne1: only a few devices are reported to work right now. http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k  It happens that I have one of them ;-)
 * burne1 is partial to nexuiz
<Dr_Willis> termulous makes me dizzy :)
<Dr_Willis> 'world of padman' is amuseing.. for a while.
<ethana2> wallwalking is best done with  a gamepad
<burne1> ever play teewars?  i like it too
<Dr_Willis> havent heard of teewars
 * Dr_Willis downloads teewars
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> 3.8mb - gotta love it
<burne1> getdeb? :)
<Dr_Willis> i just grabbed it from the teewars homepage.
<burne1> it's multiplayer online... pretty sweet
<burne1> aww, i got the .deb from getdeb
<Dr_Willis> heh - it dosent even need to be installed to play from the arcvhive. :)
<Dr_Willis> ok thats an amuseing game..
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I dident have sound! egads!
<Dr_Willis> that would be a amuzeing game to put on everyones machines at work.
<TheArthur> im bugzilla how do i mark a bug as affecting hardy as well as feisty (for which it was opened)
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen a few of those bugs also.  affecting more then  1 release. they get marked as 'dupes'
<mooboo1> i tried create a 'guest' account, but required password
<mooboo1> i dont want it have password
<h3sp4wn> so just set a blank one
<pwnguin> anyone else have a problem with the power button and logout menu?
<virtuald> anyone know anything about HAL? I'm trying to add an FDI file for my input device, but it doesn't seem to have any effect
<vlowther> having a user that allows anyone to log in with no password makes the baby Jesus cry.
<LeerokTheLacerta> The only thing I have to complain about is that Ubuntu doesn't run well on computers with 350Mhz and 64MB of RAM.
<LeerokTheLacerta> Oh well.
<gew> i get the **glibc detected** free()invalid error
<gew> i am afraid to reboot
<gew> :)
<gew> also i cant start terminal
<Jordan_U> How is audacity going to be dealt with with pulseaudio as default?
<DanaG> Hmm, today I was trying to work on a presentation in Impress, and the Slideshow view kept crashing once I let a slide finish transitioning.
<Jordan_U> How is audacity going to be dealt with with pulseaudio as default?
<DanaG> Badly?  (bad joke.)
<Jordan_U> Seriously though, people are going to wonder why Audacity simply doesn't work any more
<hydrogen> I'm not
<hydrogen> I'm going to walk over to my mac, and start up logic
<hydrogen> but hey, thats just me
<Jordan_U> hydrogen, The two applications are not targeted at the same demographic :)
<ion1> I got a serious issue, latest updates of heron wont boot
<taggie> so, anybody else brick a PC with the latest libc update? I can't spawn pretty much any new processes
<ion1> I cannot chroot into my system
<taggie> i'll take that as a probably :)
<lamalex> yikes
<ion1> root@ubuntu:~# chroot /media/disk-1
<ion1> malloc: unknown:0: assertion botched
<ion1> free: called with unallocated block argument
<ion1> last command: (null)
<ion1> Aborting...Aborted (core dumped)
<Jordan_U> Wonder if audour works by default...
<lamalex> i was just about to update
<ion1> am I the only one with this issue?
<ion1> bricked my box
<ion1> latest update
<ion1> DONT UPDATE!
<ion1> lol
<taggie> lamalex, i'd have to go with _don't_
<ionstorm> how can I chroot into heron
<ionstorm> im on a livecd
<ionstorm> it fuqn wont even let me chroot in
<taggie> I luckily haven't shutdown yet, and i still have nautilus windows open, so in theory, i could still recover, if i can figure out what to undo.
<hydrogen> wuts a fuqn?
<ionstorm> lol
<DanaG> Find libc6 itself and manually copy.
<ionstorm> How can I unbrick my system?
<DanaG> Copy it from the livecd to the chroot.  It's an inelegant hack, but it's worth a try.
<taggie> DanaG, from another hardy box i assume?
<Jordan_U> taggie, easiest thing do do would probably either A: install the old version or B: wait for the new one
<DanaG> That'd help.
<ionstorm> why cant i even chroot in
<DanaG> Or find (with dpkg --listfiles) all files that those packages provide, and manually copy them to the chroot.
<ionstorm> any chroot alternative?
<Jordan_U> taggie, wait, did you say you can't spawn new processes?
<taggie> Jordan, can't wait for the new one, can't spawn any processes like apt-get or anything. libc is completely busted.
<taggie> Jordan, also completely afraid to shutdown
<ionstorm> i cant boot my system, or even chroot in
<Jordan_U> taggie, Your old libc is still on the disk as long as you have any program running
<DanaG> Copy the old one now!  Copy it somewhere safe.
<Amaranth> that doesn't work
<taggie> Jordan, right, but no new processes, so the best thing i have going for me is some nautilus windows. but from the looks of it, libc6 is 356 files, in _lots_ of directories
<Amaranth> the new one is in place in the directory tree
<Amaranth> the old one is still on disk and accessible to programs currently using it
<ionstorm> can someone send me the old libc
<ionstorm> so I can copy it over
<taggie> Amaranth, yeah, but i do have another hardy box that i could copy from, assuming nautilus will mount a flash disk or somesuch.
<Jordan_U> taggie, dpkg -L the package and lsof for those files ( or just grab an old package )
<ionstorm> I can mount the drive
<taggie> is there a procedure to emergency yank things from the apt mirrors? this is going to brick a lot of machines.
<ionstorm> ok, I can mount cp/rm files from my hardy box in my livecd, can I dpkg -i libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb the old libc over the new from the live cd?
<ionstorm> how can I install the old ver over the new one via live cd
<ionstorm> wow this is a serious issue lol
<Amaranth> ionstorm: no because for dpkg to work you have to chroot in
<Amaranth> so you have to manually copy the old libc.so.6
<RAOF> ionstorm: You could extract the contents of the .deb & copy them to your filesystem.
<ionstorm> ok good idea RAOF
<ionstorm> i'll try th@ and let u guys know
<RAOF> ionstorm: Incidentally, what is the broken version number?
 * RAOF wants to forbid-version it
<Amaranth> -9ubuntu1
<Amaranth> 2.7-9ubuntu1
<RAOF> Excellent.
 * Amaranth goes to calm people down on the forums
<ionstorm> libc6-dev_2.7-9ubuntu1_i386.deb
<ionstorm> rm that
<ctw> Hi! Unfortunately I joined the discussion a bit late, but it sounds like you might be talking about the issue I'm having
<ctw> I just updated and can't log into my system anymore
<ctw> is there a work-around?
<RAOF> ctw: Here's where you manually copy files from a livecd.
<ctw> RAOF: with chroot?
<ionstorm> extract data.tar.gz in libc6-dev_2.7-9ubuntu1_i386.deb and copy the contents to /
<ionstorm> that may fix
<RAOF> ctw: No, you can't chroot because libc is busted.
<RAOF> ctw: _Manually_ copying files from a livecd.
<ctw> RAOF: oh thanks
<RAOF> ionstorm: I think you'll find that "dpkg -x" does what you want.
<ctw> RAOF: so boot up with the live CD, mount the HD and copy the files?
<RAOF> ctw: Yup.
<ctw> RAOF: thanks
<RAOF> ionstorm: Particularly: "dpkg -x libc_not_broken_ver.deb /path/to/mounted/root" should fly.
<ionstorm> cool
<ionstorm> root@ubuntu:~/Desktop# dpkg -x libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb /media/disk-1
<ionstorm> root@ubuntu:~/Desktop# chroot /media/disk-1
<ionstorm> root@ubuntu:/#
<ionstorm> works nice
<M__> hey went to update to hardy and my laptop battery died part way through. I can't log in through the gui and I did dpkg --configure -a and now errors were encountered when processing: policykig, hal, gnome-mount, ubuntu-desktop, gnome-session, and more what should i do?
<ionstorm> ouch now nvidia is broken
 * pwnguin uses nouveau
<ionstorm> i play openarena, I cant use nouveu unfortunately
<pwnguin> actually
<pwnguin> which chipset?
<ionstorm> nv 43
<ionstorm> 34 i mean
<RAOF> Why can't you use nouveau, then.  That's pretty much the sweet spot for support?
<pwnguin> i saw a video of someone playing on nv43 with open arena
<ionstorm> nv34
 * RAOF has done it himself.  Although that was nv4B
<RAOF> ionstorm: There's some nv30 gallium support now.  Also, your card should be reasonably supported 2d.
<ionstorm> how can I revert to before I updated
<pwnguin> within our purvue of powers is not the ability to fix nvidia's blob. roll back to a previous version, maybe
<RAOF> And by 'reasonably', I mean 'you can reasonably expect as good or better performance than the blob'.
<M__> can someone point me in the right direction?
<ionstorm> btw did the latest updates fix sound?
<scizzo-> M__: tried apt-get -f install?
<DanaG> Or aptitude.
<scizzo-> ionstorm: the latest updates fixed my live sound card problems at least
<ionstorm> ic
<scizzo-> ionstorm: works with nvidia-glx-new and alsa now it seems
<ionstorm> sweet
<M__> scizzo-, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<iobelisk> hi guys, i think i have a pretty serious problem. testing hardy, i ran an update today and it stalled mid process because of missing dependencies, then the system hung, i had to manually restart. on normal boot, the system sort of stalls on 'staring system logs daemon', i try recovery boot and when bash asks me for username, i enter it and hit enter, but it fails and asks me for user name again, so i reboot and try recover mode again, th
<ionstorm> cant wait for this libc fix
<scizzo-> M__: sounds like another process is running
<scizzo-> M__: sudo apt-get -f install
<taggie> RAOF, how do you forbid-version?
<scizzo-> M__: that is what you need to run I guess
<scizzo-> M__: if that does not help: apt-get update && apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<iobelisk> *starting
<scizzo-> M__: and see what happens
<scizzo-> ionstorm: recovery mode should put you in root mode
<M__> dpkg: error processing ubuntu-desktop (--configure): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured: then i get the same errors were encountered while processing: policykit, hal, etc...
<scizzo-> M__: tried the update and upgrade thingy?
<RAOF> taggie: "sudo aptitude forbid-version libc6=2.7-9ubuntu1", for example.
<M__> scizzo-, yes same error
<RAOF> taggie: Note that this will _only_ affect aptitude - it's not going to stop apt-get, or update-manager, or whatever.
<DanaG> Argh, Virtualbox and SCIM clash quite horribly and violently.
<scizzo-> M__: dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-desktop
<DanaG> Quite.
<taggie> RAOF, thanks
<scizzo-> M__: is it in rc mode?
<M__> scizzo-, no it's not should i put it in recovery mode?
<M__> iU ubuntu-desktop 1.96
<scizzo-> M__: I mean look at the list...
<scizzo-> hmmm
<scizzo-> but the laptop has connection to the internet and so on?
<M__> yes
<Amaranth> RAOF: does this look like a good fix for the libc6 problem? cp --parents `dpkg -L libc6 | xargs` /path/to/mounted/partition/
<scizzo-> M__: what happens with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop
<M__> rebooted into recovery mode i'll try that in a sec
<scizzo-> M__: no not recovery
<scizzo-> M__: use normal mode...
<M__> oh ok...
<ionstorm> is someone working on the libc fix, what is the bug url
<ionstorm> i stuck in vesa video
<scizzo-> ionstorm: probably on launchpad
<RAOF> Amaranth: Is there any particular reason not to "dpkg -x libc6_non_broken_version.deb /path/to/mounted/partition"?
<Amaranth> ionstorm: we're like 4-5 hours away from someone even being awake and alert enough to know there is a problem :)
<Amaranth> RAOF: I dunno, I just fell back on xargs
<RAOF> Oh, yes of course there is; that requires having a non-broken deb, whereas yours will run from the livecd without an internet connection.
<Amaranth> RAOF: plus if they need some firmware or custom driver for internet mine is better
<Amaranth> yeah...
<Amaranth> after they do mine they should be able to reboot or chroot in and fix the problem for real by installing the old deb
<RAOF> If they have a non-broken deb I'd suggest mine; failing that, yours.
<M__> scizzo-, /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: buuntu-desktop is broken or not fully installed
* Amaranth changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy in #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependencies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | DO NOT UPGRADE LIBC6 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722886
<scizzo-> M__: hmmmm
<Amaranth> And _this_ is why running hardy on a non-testing machine is bad news :)
<scizzo-> M__: and sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a did not help?
<Amaranth> Would have been really bad for me, the only live cd I have handy is gutsy beta :P
<M__> scizzo-, running that now
<scizzo-> otherwise it might be the package that is not donwloaded fully
<ionstorm> anyone got the libc6 launchpad page
<ionstorm> the bug page
<scizzo-> Amaranth: can't you just add it to the preferences for apt?
<iobelisk> well, it seems i did upgrade libc6-- now my system crashed and i cannot log back on-- normal boot stalls on starting systems log daemon and recovery mode does not accept my username-- any ideas?
<Amaranth> ionstorm: bug 201673
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201673 in glibc "Hardy: "invalid pointer: 0xb7ef4b70" no program will start." [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201673
<PriceChild> Amaranth: just reading that forum thread, the guy at the bottom, confused why his ubuntu part doesn't show up in /mnt under a livecd session jumps out at me... *shakes head*
<Amaranth> iobelisk: boot a live cd
<virtuald> hmm... so then i should probably do an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade now for some *real* fun
<iobelisk> amarnath, i did
<Amaranth> PriceChild: This is why I always tell people in the hardy forum that they needs to know linux to run dev versions
<Amaranth> iobelisk: read the forum thread in the topic then
<ionstorm> ok synaptic says I got a broken package and wont let me update the rest of my packages, any way to bypass?
<Amaranth> ionstorm: stop now, leave synaptic alone :P
<Amaranth> come back in 24 hours
<PriceChild> Amaranth: and then the people that say 'aren't these tested before releasing them?'
<Amaranth> uh, no, you're the guinea pigs :)
<PriceChild> aren't there enough warnings everywhere?!
<Amaranth> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/glibc/2.7-9ubuntu1
<dasKreech> how do I configure my X ?
<Amaranth> was a sync from debian, of course :)
<Amaranth> from debian svn, apparently...
<skwashd> hi
<dasKreech> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing that I expect
<skwashd> when trying to run " kvm -hda /srv/kvm/images/fc8.img -boot c -net nic,vlan=0,macaddr=02:01:00:00:00:01,model=rtl8139 -net tap,vlan=0,fd=h,ifname=tap0 -m 384 -localtime -vnc :1" i get jibberish on the console whenver there is network activity
<ionstorm> im running 2.6.24-11-generic and this latest update screwed up my nvidia, anyone else have this issue?
<skwashd> and there is no connectivity between host and guest
<skwashd> any ideas?
<RAOF> ionstorm: You should probably be running the latest kernel - I'm not sure whether there's a version mismatch between nvidia-glx-new & the -11 kernel.
<skwashd> it been happening for about a week
<skwashd> when i first tried hardy alpha6 ... and updating daily
<pwnguin> RAOF: the latest kernel is -12
<pwnguin> fyi
<skwashd> using stock kvm-ifup script ... and i run tunctl to create the tap0 with the right perms
<RAOF> pwnguin: Yes, I know.  He's running -11.  What part of my statement was unclear? (I actually want to know :))
<pwnguin> the part where i didnt read his statement
<pwnguin> plus
<pwnguin> ive been having a version conflict with kernel updates and nouveau
<pwnguin> so i thought perhaps you were unaware
<pwnguin> at any rate
<pwnguin> i think i just screwed myself
<pwnguin> libc ftl
<scizzo-> dasKreech: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<pwnguin> i wonder if its possible to recover from libc breakage
<cmorgan> hahah
<RAOF> scizzo-: Won't do anything interesting.
<cmorgan> i just dist-upgraded, saw libc updated and now i can't login or chroot to that partition from the live cd, how to fix?
<scizzo-> RAOF: the whole xorg redo thingy?
<cmorgan> pwnguin: you seeing the same issues with malloc assertions?
<RAOF> pwnguin: I'm _fairly_ sure that there are linux-nouveau-modules-...-12-{generic,rt} in the PPA?
<pwnguin> cmorgan: yes
<pwnguin> RAOF: it wants to remove nouveau stuff
<RAOF> scizzo-: Yes.  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will not ask any questions.
<scizzo-> RAOF: bummer...
<Amaranth> pwnguin, cmorgan: Does no one read the topic?
<scizzo-> RAOF: my old habbits are gone... :(
<DanaG> That'll stop people from recommending dpkg-reconfigure as a be-all end-all solution.
<cmorgan> Amaranth: damnit
<DanaG> (I do xorg.conf manually.)
<Amaranth> cmorgan: the linked forum thread has a 'fix'
<cmorgan> Amaranth: cool.
<klaxian> i just installed a new libc6 and now most programs won't run. i get the following error: *** glibc detected *** sudo: free(): invalid pointer: 0xb7c8cb70 ***
<pwnguin> Amaranth: it's too long to show anything inportant in my irssi
<klaxian> i can't rub dpkg to downgrade or anything
<Amaranth> pwnguin: well, you know what they say about irssi...
<klaxian> any ideas?
<pwnguin> Amaranth: and since i never leave thanks to screen, i miss updates
<Amaranth> klaxian: topic
<cmorgan> Amaranth: the last time i had this issue was an upgrade of suse when they switched from a.out to elf format, i think
<klaxian> Amaranth: ugh sorry i'll read the thread
<Amaranth> cmorgan: 2000?
<scizzo-> RAOF: bulletproof X that is what it was called
<pwnguin> Amaranth: this is also why i keep a second partition of ubuntu stable installed :)
<klaxian> Amaranth: ah unfortunately firefox won't run now either
<Amaranth> klaxian: nothing will, you need to fix this from a hardy live cd
<RAOF> scizzo-: No; this is xorg hotplug.
<Amaranth> klaxian: if you don't have a hardy live cd your computer is a paperweight until you get one (and you can't use your computer to get one)
<cmorgan> Amaranth: yeah it was a long time ago. when that happened i just installed caldera i think to try it out since i knew i was screwed
<klaxian> Amaranth: i was afraid of that...no worries
<pwnguin> cmorgan: well, it's basically that level of massively broken. i guess the libc update changed the library, without recompiling
<klaxian> Amaranth: i have other computers...i'll burn a cd
<Amaranth> pwnguin: libc doesn't get ABI bumps
<klaxian> Amaranth: i don't run hardy on my production machines :)  thanks for the help tho
<lamalex> hahah caldera?
<lamalex> why
<pwnguin> recompiling the other packages, i mean
<cmorgan> lamalex: it was a long time ago man ;-) i was in college and trying distros out like crazy
<Amaranth> pwnguin: that would mean ABI bump
<RAOF> scizzo-: Rather than suggesting people dpkg-reconfigure, you could just suggest they "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf".  This will have essentially the same effect.
<pwnguin> yes
<lamalex> hahah college days
<Amaranth> pwnguin: which would mean "oh god kill me now hardy is delayed until december"
<lamalex> "man i was all whacked out on bsd, I had no idea what I was doing"
<pwnguin> im guessing ubuntu policy is something along the lines of "no libc abi bumps after alpha1" or something even earlier
<Amaranth> pwnguin: you _don't_ change the ABI of libc :)
<Amaranth> pwnguin: libc has been backward compatible for like 7 years now
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> Amaranth: so theres a forum thread but no bug report?
<lamalex> yeah, that would break pretty much every program ever written
<virtuald> theres a LOT of things that break when you change something like libc
<Amaranth> pwnguin: the forum links to a bug report
<pwnguin> there it is
<pwnguin> from 9 minutes ago
<Amaranth> libc makes everything that isn't in the kernel go
<cmorgan> thanks for the info guys, have a good evening
<virtuald> though, REAL men don't use libraries, they just reinvent the wheel :-p
<Amaranth> it's kind of important :)
<Amaranth> I'm going to blame Debian for this one as it was a sync from Debian and blaming them is sure to get me some fresh hatemail
<pwnguin> na
<Amaranth> I haven't gotten good hatemail since 2005
<pwnguin> blame the guy who commited the sync
<Amaranth> Apparently I'm not doing things right
<virtuald> so... does anyone have any idea how HAL and xorg are supposed to work together? everywhere I look it *says* that they do, but I can't seem to get the damn thing to load a driver for my touchscreen
<Amaranth> virtuald: your touchscreen is USB?
<virtuald> yep
<Amaranth> bug then, i guess
<Amaranth> unless a driver for it doesn't exist
<virtuald> well, heres the fun part
<virtuald> I configure xorg.conf, with the evtouch driver, and it works great... until the touchscreen gets turned off
<virtuald> then when it comes back up, it doesn't work
<virtuald> so I was looking at the source, and of course it doesn't support reopening the device file
<virtuald> so i sent an email to the xorg dev list, and they said you should use HAL to do hotplugging
<virtuald> well... the docs really suck
<virtuald> lol
<virtuald> so im good til i accidently hit the power on the touchscreen, then i have to restart X
<virtuald> from what I've seen, you're supposed to create an FDI file in the hal directory, and tell X to load a driver
<RAOF> Why must it be so much effort to build a git X server :(.
<virtuald> but.. that apparently doesn't work, or im doing something wrong
<virtuald> thus.. im looking for someone who might have a better clue than I, before I go bug the xorg mailing list, since they didn't respond to my first request :(
<virtuald> (about HAL/xorg interaction)
<virtuald> any good thoughts?
<leonel> too late  i've upgraded :(
<lamalex> he's done for
<Amaranth> read thread
<Amaranth> boot live cd
<setuid> Something just broke Hardy bad.
<Amaranth> read thread
<Amaranth> boot live cd
<Amaranth> /topic
<leonel> Amaranth: reading ..
<setuid> And since I use an encrypted LVM, I'm toast
<Amaranth> setuid: oh, yep, you're done for
<setuid> Does the boot CD support reading an encrypted LVM?
<Amaranth> setuid: i suppose if you know how to set it up you could mount a partition from an encrypted LVM
<tgelter> so a few mins ago I ran an upgrade and just now saw the message in the topic *not* to upgrade libc6...what's going to happen when i reboot?
<setuid> That's truly going to suck, since I now have to copy 100GB of data over wireless before 6am
<virtuald> yeah, dont do that
<Amaranth> tgelter: your machine sure does make a nice paperweight
<Twigman> hahaha...
<Twigman> damn
<setuid> Yep, you just bricked your machine
<setuid> Just as I did
<tgelter> Amaranth: funny...:P
<Amaranth> read topic, boot live cd
<Twigman> I just read the title.. anything I can do to fix libc?
<Amaranth> read thread
<Twigman> I *can* access my filesystem from win..
<Amaranth> Twigman: that's harder than going the live cd way
<Twigman> thanks! didn't quite read the entire topic *ahem*
<Twigman> yeah, Livecd will do it .. I'll go get me some info..
* Amaranth changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy in #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependencies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | DO NOT UPGRADE LIBC6 Workaround: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php
<Flannel> chopped!
<setuid> Set an onjoin message
* Amaranth changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | dapper/edgy/feisty/gutsy in #ubuntu | If you are here to ask questions such as "what repositories do i use?", "is hardy going to break for me?", update without checking what is to be updated, or do not know how to resolve dependencies with apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | DO NOT UPGRADE LIBC6; Workaround: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.ph
<Amaranth> setuid: no one reads those
<crdlb> maybe you should just remove the rest of the topic :)
<tgelter> so why can't I copy over these files right now as I'm booted in right now with no problems?
<Twigman> yeah, I think this particular issue is probably the one everyone joining will be here for..
<Amaranth> crdlb: hmm
<telexicon> somebody trashed the repo this late?
* Amaranth changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: DO NOT UPGRADE LIBC6; Workaround: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.ph
<Twigman> tgelter: From what I saw - 'cp' will likely crash
<ionstorm> tinyurl it
<Amaranth> oh, my bit got cut off
<Amaranth> never even noticed before
<telexicon> all my apps crash now
<telexicon> thats unfortunate
<Twigman> Amaranth: need a 'p' at the end..
<setuid> This is truly going to suck if I can't mount this dm-crypt volume from the boot CD
<Amaranth> need more than that
* Amaranth changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: DO NOT UPGRADE LIBC6; Workaround: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722886
<lamalex> i'll let you guys have fun, I'm going to bd
<telexicon> Amaranth, too late :(
<Twigman> telexicon: welcome - fairly full club you've joined.. hehe
<telexicon> can i have static apt please? :)
<Amaranth> statically linking libc6 is bad :P
<tgelter> so, without rebooting, what can I do to test if I'm affected by this breakage?
<Amaranth> tgelter: try to open a new problem
<Amaranth> err, program
<setuid> damnit
<dasKreech> scizzo-: Doesn't do anything
<tgelter> Amaranth: yet, I'm hosed
<dasKreech> DanaG: My Good good friend :)
<telexicon> Amaranth, but isnt there a static dpkg for emergencies?
<Twigman> Is there any way we can get the files in a zip or something? I really won't want to have to download the livecd..
<Amaranth> Twigman: that's lots of extra work, actually
<Twigman> damn
<Amaranth> you have to copy over a bunch of files
<telexicon> Twigman, the debs are just ar archives
<Twigman> hmm... telexicon - so I might just be able to grab an old version, un-ar and copy the files?
<Amaranth> yes
<cwillu_> is there any way to punt a user to a different channel?
<Amaranth> but you're on your own there
<Amaranth> cwillu_: yeah, you can ban forward them
<Amaranth> cwillu_: but it is considered impolite to thrust users on other channels if they are causing you problems
<bazhang> heh I know the user
<DanaG> Oh, sorry, I wasn't paying attention.
<setuid> Where does one obtain the "old" libc6 package?
<dasKreech> DanaG: Want to help me manually setup my xorg?
<ionstorm> in /var/cache/apt/archives
<tgelter> so, cp is working for me (just did a simple test) could I just loopback mount (assuming mount works too) the cd and cp from there?
<setuid> ionstorm, That presumes someone didn't run apt-get clean, which I do after every update
<ionstorm> ouch
<ionstorm> i never do incase of things like this
<cwillu_> Amaranth, he's not causing me problems, I just ignored him at that point;  however, he said he didn't know how to open a new channel, so it might help to get him somewhere where some people can help him out
<Flannel> Hes just being beliggerent
<Flannel> (now)
<bazhang> yup
<Amaranth> setuid: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/
 * DanaG is irritated that they've essentially BROKEN evdev.
<cwillu_> DanaG, what did they do?
<DanaG> "can't init pevdev" -- what the hell's a "pevdev"?
<Amaranth> you want 2.6.1-1ubuntu10
<DanaG> (google that, you'll get something useful.)
<Amaranth> err, wait
<dasKreech> is dpkg-reconfigure broken due to buletproof or due to new X ?
<Amaranth> 2.7-5ubuntu2 is the one you want
<dasKreech> DanaG: Essentially all my sections are one line long
<setuid> Amaranth, Your instructions are... confusing. How can you run a dpkg -L from a boot cd, and point xargs to the mounted partition location? You'd be running the dpkg binary from the busybox boot, against the libc6 used to boot the boot cd
<pwnguin> whats the diff between -i686 and the one wtihout?
<Amaranth> setuid: uh, i said live cd
<setuid> Right, same thing
<Flannel> pwnguin: Where?
<Amaranth> setuid: live cd is full ubuntu environment
<Amaranth> setuid: it has regular dpkg, regular libc6
<setuid> The alternative cd installer (the only one that works), gives you a shell, text-only, no GUI
<pwnguin> Flannel: on forum there's two libc's to download
<pwnguin> theres libc and libc-i686
<Amaranth> right, you're even more screwed with that one
<pwnguin> heh, dont use a nightly build i guess
<M__> scizzo-, same thing
<Amaranth> well, you can dpkg -x /path/to/libc/on/cd /path/to/mounted/partition
<Amaranth> according to RAOF
<setuid> I can mount the enc/LVM and chroot to the root directory... but then what? Can I just force an install of libc6 from there with dpkg -i on the older .deb?
<setuid> Amaranth, No dpkg available from the alternative boot installer
<Amaranth> you can't chroot to the root directory or you don't have this problem
<setuid> So I have to chroot to get to dpkg
<Amaranth> if you can chroot you have a completely separate problem
<pwnguin> if chroot works, you have a new set of binaries to use
<pwnguin> at which point, DOOM
<tgelter> setuid: and if I'm still booted up, could I use dpkg to reinstall and avoid the mess of the liveCD and copying all the files?
<setuid> Which version of libc6 is the issue?
<Amaranth> tgelter: no because dpkg needs libc6
<Amaranth> setuid: 2.7-9ubuntu1
<setuid> Yep, that's the one inside my chroot
<Amaranth> then you can't chroot
<Amaranth> or you have a different bug
<leonel> it's alive  it's alive !
<M__> hey went to update to hardy and my laptop battery died part way through. I can't log in through the gui and I did dpkg --configure -a and now errors were encountered when processing: policykig, hal, gnome-mount, ubuntu-desktop, gnome-session, and more what should i do?
<dasKreech> Does   X 7.3 even use  the config file?
<tgelter> Amaranth: so, if my copy works, and my mount works, I assume I can just run your copy commands listed in the forums, yes?
<DanaG> Instead of dpkg, just use cp, perhaps.
<setuid> Amaranth, The bug I'm seeing is that when I log in as root, it recycles, killing init
<DanaG> Have somebody else pm you the output of dpkg --listfiles on the relevant package.
<Amaranth> setuid: the bug everyone else is seeing is that _no_ program works
<Amaranth> they all die with glibc errors
<setuid> Let me try something inside the chroot
<telexicon> Amaranth, most programs died
<telexicon> Amaranth, but cp, mv and tar didnt
<setuid> mc inside the chroot works
<Amaranth> telexicon: the only ones that will work are in /sbin/
<EruditeHermit>  hey, I just installed alpha 6 hardy, and I want to enable desktop effects with the ati open source driver but visual effects won't let me. It tries to install the fglrx closed driver if select the desktop effects. Is there a way around this? Also when I am typing the scim pops up and randomly changes the language.
<setuid> telexicon, those are static, from /bin/
<telexicon> Amaranth, ah ok
<tgelter> amaranth: I can still run (some) commands from gnome-terminal that I had launched before updating...
<telexicon> but those dont work anymore
<telexicon> :(
<Amaranth> tgelter: ones that don't link to libc6
<tgelter> amaranth: nm, I just read what you said
<Amaranth> if you have tar you can unpack the deb and get the files
<Amaranth> if you have the deb already, of course
<Amaranth> if you don't i guarantee wget won't work
<tgelter> and where was the deb again?
<setuid> Amaranth, Ok, so let's say I'm chrooted to the encrypted LVM... and I fetch the older glibc .deb from /pool/, and put it on a USB key... can I just chroot to / and dpkg -i that?
<tgelter> I have firefox up and running
<RAOF> setuid: I've successfully chrooted into a crypted LVM from a livecd.  It's not _that_ hard (but is much harder than "sudo mount /dev/foo /media/root") :)
<setuid> RAOF, Right, but the alternative installer isn't a LiveCD with a GUI
<Amaranth> setuid: probably not dpkg -i
<Amaranth> setuid: but you could untar it and cp the files
<setuid> I'll have to use my ipod or something to transfer the files
<setuid> hrm, I wonder if usb is enabled from this boot cd
<tgelter> can someone link me to the x86_64 deb?
<Amaranth> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/
<tgelter> Amaranth: thanks
<bazhang> heh well at least the ipods work now ;]
<RAOF> setuid: That's quite true.  You can do it from a livecd, though; you just need to install lvm2 and the various magic packages.
<Amaranth> find the 2.7-5ubuntu2 version
<setuid> Here goes... from a Windows machine... copying the older .deb to my ipod, and then into the chrooted encrypted LVM on Linux
<tgelter> libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_amd64.deb  yes?
<Amaranth> yeah
<tgelter> and since aptitude/apt-*/dpkg won't work, how would I use tar?
<Amaranth> here is tip: if libc6 or dpkg or anything else essential like that gets updated, wait 24 hours and see if yet another update is pushed out
<Amaranth> if not, it is safe
<Amaranth> if so, repeat
<Amaranth> tgelter: i dunno, someone said tar still worked :P
<tgelter> Amaranth: tip noted
<setuid> This is going to be a hack
<pwnguin> tgelter: ldd tar
<Amaranth> tar is in /bin :)
<Amaranth> everything in /bin and /sbin should work, i think
<telexicon> this is fun
<Amaranth> or maybe just /bin
<pwnguin> at least for my currently running hardy, /bin/tar is dynamic linked
<telexicon> now i completely ruined things
<setuid> Welcome to pre-release development, kids.
<pwnguin> the liveCD may use busybox tar
<telexicon>  /bin/cp: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libc.so.6: file too short
<telexicon> yay
<setuid> If you don't know how to fix it, run Gutsy
<M__> gnome won't boot. I can log in but then nothing happens...
<Amaranth> or maybe someone broke that standard a long time ago
<tgelter> so what am I actually trying to accomplish with this deb? extract the files and just hope they go to the correct location?
<pwnguin> tgelter: they will go to the right place
<Amaranth> Note: If you cannot figure out how to fix this problem, you are not ready to run hardy. :)
<pwnguin> tgelter: .debs are basically a small amount of control data scripts and a tar.gz extracted on /
<tgelter> pwnguin: so I'd imagine that I just need to "cd / && tar x filename.deb"?
<Twigman> does anyone have any idea about what program I can use to get files out of a .deb under windows?
<pwnguin> not quite
<dasKreech> Amaranth: I'm guessing that there is no user docs for 7.3 yet?
<M__> scizzo-, any other suggestions?
<Amaranth> dasKreech: 7.3 xorg.conf is same as 7.2
<telexicon> Twigman, nope
<tgelter> pwnguin: what am I missing?
<telexicon> Twigman, oh perhaps you could use cygwin
<Amaranth> except it can autoconfigure most stuff so if you use intel or ati driver you probably don't even need xorg.conf
<Twigman> oh! 7-zip for anyone else who wants to know..
<Amaranth> fglrx and nvidia users still need an xorg.conf
<pwnguin> you need to seperate the control data from the .tar.gz that holds the real files, and you need to make sure you dont overwrite stuff with an empty directory
<Twigman> telexicon: hmmmm... that would probably work...
<RAOF> Or users who want their synaptic touchpad to be useful.
<Twigman> but I'm half way through 'fixing' this 'my way' ;)
<pwnguin> or wacom
<Amaranth> RAOF: this is a bug in the Ubuntu patch :)
<setuid> Sweet
<RAOF> Amaranth: Heh.
<tgelter> pwnguin: if that's the case, I have no idea what I need to do w/ tar and the deb, care to enlighten me?
<setuid> dpkg -i seems to be working
<Amaranth> RAOF: it looks specifically for the Identifier that old dpkg-reconfigure set for touchpads
<setuid> and is downgrading from 2.7.9 to 2.7.5
<setuid> Using my ipod as a trampoline
<pwnguin> tgelter: what do you have running right now?
<setuid> Rebooting now to test
<Twigman> man I hate using windows :-/
<RAOF> Amaranth: Whoops :)
<setuid> This may be a better solution
<tgelter> pwnguin: two instances of gnome-terminal, firefox, one tty that I'm logged into, pidgin, and xchat
<pwnguin> tgelter: i just used "sudo dpkg -x Desktop/libc6-i686_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb /mnt/sda3/
<pwnguin> "
<setuid> boot the alternate cd or a live cd and chroot to your root partition, then dpkg -i the older libc6
<pwnguin> tgelter: so you have a live CD running
<tgelter> pwnguin: "sudo" didn't work for me
<Amaranth> setuid: you are the only one i've seen that was able to chroot
<tgelter> pwnguin: nope, I'm still in the normal environment (haven't rebooted since upgrade)
<RAOF> setuid: if you can chroot to your root partition, you don't have the broken libc, surely.
<Amaranth> setuid: because inside the chroot things are using the broken libc
<M__> hey went to update to hardy and my laptop battery died part way through. I can't log in through the gui and I did dpkg --configure -a and now errors were encountered when processing: policykig, hal, gnome-mount, ubuntu-desktop, gnome-session, and more what should i do?
<setuid> RAOF, I certainly do
<setuid> gdm is confused and the X server isn't starting, but at least I'm booted now
<Amaranth> M__: don't upgrade while on battery power
<cwillu> M__, does it still boot to anything?
<cwillu> M__, right now an important package is broken, so even if you finish the upgrade, you'll end up with a very broken machine
<pwnguin> tgelter: that situation is likely untenable
<pwnguin> tgelter: have you a working CD?
<M__> cwillu, boots to gui login just nothing after sign in
<tgelter> pwnguin: I have an iso on my drive,  but no cd to burn to, and I'm in a hotel room =(
<cwillu> M__, are you on the same computer right now?
<telexicon> time to reboot and fix stuff
<RAOF> setuid: Hm.  I remain perplexed, since if you chroot into the install with broken libc nothing should run :)
<setuid> Fixed mine with alternate cd + chroot + ipod + Windows machine
<pwnguin> tgelter: not an optimal time to be testing a development version of ubuntu
<setuid> RAOF, I don't think that's how that works
<M__> cwillu, no
<cwillu> good
<setuid> RAOF, libc is the one thing that had to exist BEFORE chrooting
<cwillu> M__, how impatient are you? :)
<tgelter> pwnguin: it's not a mission-critical system. I only need it for my own entertainment while on the road
<setuid> You don't automatically "switch" libc6's after chroot
<M__> cwillu, been waiting this long... ;)
<Amaranth> setuid: things running inside the chroot are using the broken libc6 though
<pwnguin> tgelter: still, you've just learned that devel can break on you, so always leave an "out" ;)
<Twigman> bbl..
<setuid> Amaranth, Then it's pixie dust, because it works nwo
<Amaranth> setuid: i've had a couple users say chroot gave the same error as running an app before they rebooted
<pwnguin> tgelter: basically, you need a working libc first.
<cwillu> M__, a combination of dpkg-reconfigure -all and aptitude full-upgrade 's should fix it, but if you 'fix it' right now, you'll end up with the libc6 problem everyone else on this channel is talking about :)
<tgelter> pwnguin: yeah, that's true. I'm determined that there's got to be a way though...I have the deb, I have a terminal, cp and tar work... =)
<RAOF> setuid: Yes, you do.  By chrooting, _everything_ you run in the chroot is linked against things in the chroot.
<RAOF> setuid: That being how, for example, i386 chroots on amd64 systems work :)
<pwnguin> tgelter: what about dpkg?
<setuid> Well, it works... my nvidia drivers/opengl is screwed up, but at least I can boot
<M__> cwillu, lol yay ok i'll wait
<M__> I just did dpkg-reconfigure -all
<setuid> Something else came down with this update that broke xorg
<tgelter> pwnguin: I think it's working, but I can't su =(
<cwillu> M__, you could download a cd image, burn it, and upgrade against that
<setuid> Which package contains the restricted nvidia drivers for stock kernels?
 * cwillu 's Update Manager is taunting him to push the 'Install Updates' button, to prove himself a man :p
 * RAOF doesn't trust GUI apps with his development-system-upgrades.  Aptitude FTW!
<pwnguin> tgelter: most hotels these days have a business center. i doubt they have a fast internet or cdrs though
<berbsd> does anyone know whether there is a way to fix network manager?
<Amaranth> setuid: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-generic
<cwillu> define fix?
<setuid>  I can't use -12, but I'll see if -11 is still up
<tgelter> http://pastebin.com/m12b27a89   <---it says it downgraded!
<tgelter> how can I tell if it's actually fixed?
<Amaranth> tgelter: downgrade means fixed :)
<pwnguin> your programs start working?
<cwillu> lol
<DanaG> Any way they could set the broken version "access denied" on servers?
<DanaG> That'd prevent people from upgrading to that one.
<Amaranth> DanaG: i suspect so, when they wake up
<tgelter> wow! it's fixed!
<cwillu> DanaG, I think it's a good way to punish people who don't read motd's :)
<tgelter> thank goodness for "su -c"
<tgelter> Thanks all!
<tgelter> Amaranth: special thanks
<tgelter> pwnguin: special thanks
<DanaG> su -c?
<pwnguin> DanaG: like sudo
<DanaG> I read changelogs, too.
<tgelter> DanaG: it works like sudo, but sudo was broken
<pwnguin> im not sure why su worked though
<DanaG> I try to be almost obsessive-compulsive about not installing updates without reading changelogs.  However, that wouldn't have protected me from the Wine breakage or this thing.
<cwillu> pwnguin, statically linked maybe?
<pwnguin> nope
<setuid> RAOF, Speaking of encrypted LVM... is the first field of /etc/crypttab something I can change/modify? I'd like to change the message displayed on usplash to something that is less inidicative of which partition is encrypted (sda2_crypt to 'encrypted_volume' or something)
<pwnguin> ldd shows it linked against plenty
<cwillu> hmm
<DanaG> Here's something kinda' cool: an HP wallpaper with the Heron stuck on top:
<Amaranth> maybe it just doesn't hit the bug
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/hp%20kuti%20heron.png
<cwillu> maybe it includes a statically linked copy in case of a link error?  is that even possible? :P
<Amaranth> no, not really
<cwillu> shush :;p
<RAOF> setuid: I would suggest that messing with /etc/cryptab is very likely to result in being dropped ot a busybox prompt on reboot :)
<RAOF> setuid: I think it _is_ possible, but I think you need to change it there and a couple of other places (maybe).
<pwnguin> tgelter: in the future, if you're going to run testing versions like this, id have a backup partition to recover with or carry a CD around
<setuid> RAOF, So the first field is actually parsed as a real device, not a string? They split on underscores or something?
<tgelter> pwnguin: good point
<tgelter> pwnguin: actually, I have a CD back at the training center where I'll go tomorrow morning, but it's all locked up tonight and I'm tired =)
<pwnguin> tgelter: the sad part is, there isn't a good way to have two ubuntu installs co manage grub.lst
<pwnguin> menu.lst whatever
<DanaG> You could also boot Windows and use ext2ifs, if need be.
<pwnguin> that reminds me to set that up
<DanaG> Just make sure to fsck from within the initramfs, if fsck is there and runnable.
<pwnguin> now that ive changed away from reiserfs
<pwnguin> reiserfs == terrible windows support
<cwillu> terrible implies it exists?
<cwillu> didn't know that
<pwnguin> theres a few windows apps that will read reiserfs
<dasKreech> Amaranth: ok I should be using ati driver so I can ignore that ther is nothing in my xorg.conf ?
<pwnguin> but they're slow and single threaded
<cwillu> more than I thought there was
<DanaG> And they're not filesystem drivers.
<setuid> all of compiz is broken too, which breaks apt
<pwnguin> right, they're not integrated
<DanaG> Here's what I wish the ext2 one would do, though:
<setuid> You can't remove/reinstall any package once you have the broken compiz-gnome package half-installed
<RAOF> setuid: I'm not actually sure aof the details.  I don't _think_ it's parsed as a real device, I think things are UUID based.  You *do* need to make sure the UUIDs you have match up, though.
<berbsd> is anyone still able to use network manager to connect to wireless ap? It seems to be broken for some time now?
<DanaG> GO readonly when it needs to be fsck'd; don't ask me to format!
<DanaG> NetworkManager works for me, though quite buggily.
<setuid> And apparently I can't reinstall the linux-restricted-modules package either
<setuid> arg
<cwillu> berbsd, works for me, updated 16 hours ago on my laptop
<pwnguin> need libc6-dv
<pwnguin> dve
<berbsd> does it work again or did you not run into issues?
<berbsd> it stopped working for me about 4/5 days ago
<cwillu> never ran into issues
<berbsd> I have the latest hardy updates....
<M__> cwillu, I tried it and I get dependency problems - leaving unconfigured/ Errors were encountered while processing: policykit/ hal/ gnome-mount/ gnome-volume-mount/ update-naotifier/ etc...
<cwillu> encrypted?
<berbsd> wep and wpa at work
<berbsd> both with problems
<cwillu> M__, just go back and forth between the two (granted that you don't want it to touch libc6 right now)
<DanaG> For me, it sucks at roaming between access points of the same SSID.
<DanaG> Open access points, by the way.
<M__> ok
<Mfe1> man, i need an rss feed of these topics
<Mfe1> "DO NOT UPGRADE LIBC6".. that would have been good to know 10 minutes ago
<setuid> I wish the vesa driver would support 1920x1200
<pwnguin> zheh
<pwnguin> Mfe1: i think the solution is closer to 24/7 watch on the ftp
<pwnguin> so we dont have to wait for someone to 403 the .debs
<Mfe1> heh. . . "shouldn't these upgrades be thoroughly tested before releasing them?"  yeah dude, what do you think YOU are doing :P
<setuid> whoa, what the hell
<berbsd> evolution question now... is anyone successfully getting ldap lookups?
<tgelter> thanks all, it's time to reboot and cross my fingers
<tgelter> g'night
<setuid> Now the latest update wants to remove a ton of critical packages (apt-build, build-essential, libc6-dev, and 72 other packages)
<pwnguin> build-essential isnt critical
<Amaranth> none of those look 'critical' and they are all because your libc6-dev is out of sync
<Amaranth> downgrade it too
<MFe1> any way to run apt-get update/upgrade on a non-root filesystem?
<Twigman> well that didn't work..
<Twigman> half the files from the archive were empty (0b)
<Twigman> is that correct? libc6-2.7-5
<ionstorm> yes
<ionstorm> that works fine
<Twigman> if they are not meant to be 0b then 7-zip is stuffing me around..
<Jordan_U> MFe1, You can dpkg -x libc6 and chroot
<ionstorm> eanyone seen this bug before with update manager ? http://pastebin.com/m2df359
<ionstorm> GLib-GObject-CRITICAL
<ionstorm> errors
<MFe1> Jordan_U: it's cool, i dug deeper into the thread in the topic and i'm working through it now
<MFe1> i dunno how people deal with unstable operating systems who haven't been using linux for 15 years
<setuid> Hey, I've been using it for 13-14 years, I resemble that remark!
<Jordan_U> MFe1, They shouldn't ( though 15 years is a bit much :)
<MFe1> oh, damn.  "right click and unpack here".
<minghua> MFe1: Read the dpkg man page, you can specify --root option.  Doesn't quite work for me here though.
<MFe1> yeah, that's not really gonna work on my macbook with no right mouse button
<Jordan_U> MFe1, F12
<setuid> I'm comfortable fixing some pretty serious breakage
<MFe1> Jordan_U: well, 17 is the outer limit :)
<cwillu> MFe1, get a better laptop :p
 * cwillu ducks
<Jordan_U> MFe1, Or if you have set it up to a three finger tap :)
<MFe1> i have middle and right mouse buttons when i'm not booted into the live cd
<MFe1> hmm, maybe i can manually fix that though
<Jordan_U> MFe1, F12 doesn't work?
<dasKreech> Amaranth: Resolution as well?
<MFe1> no
<Jordan_U> Strange, does for me (even on the LiveCD )
<Amaranth> dasKreech: it'll autodetect it correctly on most LCDs
<Jordan_U> MFe1, Try using the xorg.conf from your installed system
<dasKreech> Amaranth: Ah I have a monitor and it's settign it wide screen
<Amaranth> CRTs are hit and miss
<dasKreech> Amaranth: so how do I direct the miss closer to a hit?
<MFe1> sweet, xmodmap ftw
<Amaranth> dasKreech: xorg.conf file
<dasKreech> Amaranth: All the sections are one line. Just use them as if they were old xorg?
 * DanaG wonders: a 2-button touchpad makes sense (left+right → middle), but what benefit would a three-button one give?
<MFe1> hmm
<MFe1> i object to the use of "bricked" to describe a mere libc6 meltdown
<MFe1> they can call me when they have at least overwritten their partition table with a doom wad file accidentally.
<Black_Magic> lol i got Hardy heron working with compiz ect..
<Black_Magic> but no freakin internet..
<Amaranth> MFe1: it's a paperweight unless you have a live disc :)
<DanaG> MFe1:  TestDisk to the rescue!
<Black_Magic> its always something..
<MFe1> DanaG: hecks yeah
<MFe1> Amaranth: well, doesn't everyone? it has to get on there somehow
<Amaranth> MFe1: my only live disc is gutsy beta
<DanaG> What use IS a third button on a touchpad, when two will do?
<MFe1> good enough
<setuid>  I rock
<setuid> Now my GUI is back up
<Lilacor> nice thread
<setuid> That glibc breakage was nothing :D
<setuid> GIve me a harder one to fix
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and here's an odd bug:  if I disable my TPM chip in my BIOS, Linux won't boot.
<Amaranth> DanaG: ssh ;)
<igorgue> damn it guys, you did broke Ubuntu now :D
<DanaG> It gets to what I assume is the "load initramfs" point, then just goes blank and gets a hard lockup.
<igorgue> its hangs in starting the "system logger"
<igorgue> pretty uggly
<dasKreech> setuid: Fix my X
<setuid> dasKreech, I accept PayPal
<dasKreech> setuid: it doesn't accept me
<dasKreech> stupid country bias
<setuid> I have an amazon wishlist too :D
<setuid> I'm happy to help... what's the issue?
<DanaG> Oh, third button for SSH?
<dasKreech> Hmm never done stuff with amazon
<dasKreech> how does that work?
<ethana3> colemak is bro---
<ethana3> oh, by window got turned on?
<ethana3> *sigh*
<DanaG> Hmm, do you ever need left+middle or right+middle or left+right(but-not-middle)?  Or all three at once?
<dasKreech> ethana3: You are 3 now?
<Amaranth> DanaG: 3 buttons means middle click is easier
<ethana3> what?
<ethana3> ...oh.
<dasKreech> setuid: a) resolution is whack and b) I think I need ati driver for 3d gooeygoodness but it's ignoring
<ethana3> something does that automatically
<ethana3> it just.. increments it
<setuid> dasKreech, what kind of machine?
<chowmeined> time to fix things
<Black_Magic> brb
<Lilacor> wow, lots of woefully broken hardy boxen :(
<ethana3> keyboard stuff?
<ethana3> yeah
<dasKreech> setuid: AMD with ATI vid card
<Lilacor> thank goodness I'm using vmware workstation to test hardy. . .
<ethana3> Is FF3b4 in repos /now/?
<chowmeined> fear not! i know how to fix things
<setuid> Are you using r300? fglrx? ati?
<chowmeined> ethana3, are we there yet?
<dasKreech> 9600 card no idea what driver
<dasKreech> wait not true
<ethana3> chowmeined: not unless FF3b4 is in repos ;)
<dasKreech> Oh wait no true no idea what driver
<ionstorm> has anyone seen this bug before with update manager ? http://pastebin.com/m2df359 im getting massive errors with all updates, even before the glibc6 problem
<dasKreech> only driver listed is kbd
<dasKreech> and my resolution appears to be 1152x864
<DanaG> Oh hey, if'n you wanna' make your keyboard unsticky, go download the last xserver-xorg-core 1.4 (not 1.4.1) package.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194214
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed]
<dasKreech> setuid: I can pastebin the .conf file if you like
 * DanaG goes off to press left+middle+right
<DanaG> and see what happens.
<DanaG> OOpsie, I only have two buttons.  Silly me.
<dasKreech> i really should figure out a way to do that from cli
<DanaG> !info pastebinit
<dasKreech> or there should be a script :)
<ubotu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
 * dasKreech whistles as he apt-gets
 * DanaG says: aptitude aptitude aptitude.
<setuid> I love being able to log into X and sudo with my fingerprint reader
<setuid> that so rocks
<DanaG> My next laptop will have one, I'm sure of it.
<chowmeined> yay fixed
<dasKreech> setuid: I'll take which ever one you want to tackle
<setuid> The ATI stuff is easy
<setuid> My T42p has ATI, and it rocks... full 3D + suspend and all the goodness
<dasKreech> cool lets do the hard one then
<Jordan_U> setuid, AIGLX?
<DanaG> T42p... what GPU?
 * DanaG wishes the Ubuntu kernel had the HP MDPS / 3D DriveGuard driver.
<tritium> setuid: I have a T43p.  What do you use to get the fingerprint reader working?
<DanaG> I'm pondering HP 8510p; hopefully it'll have a midrange 3-series by June or July.
<bazhang> my thinkpad can finally hibernate and suspend--first time ever ;]
<setuid> tritium, thinkfinger
<setuid> And related packages
<tritium> setuid: ah, thanks.  I'll check it out :)
 * DanaG thinks toe instead.
<setuid> See thinkwiki for instructions
<igorgue> bazhang: same here with a hp pavilion :)
<tritium> setuid: not in the repos?
<Jordan_U> dasKreech, Going back to pastebin from the terminal, 'pastebinit'
<igorgue> but the last update just broke my syste, :(
<DanaG> Hmm, 3-axis accelerometer?
<chowmeined> yes! i was able to fix my broken libc!
<bazhang> http://www.thinkwiki.org/
<bazhang> igorgue: sweet ;]
<dasKreech> jorgp: Just did an apt-get for it
<DanaG> I think the HP has a 3-axis one, with a separate "fall detected" interrupt.
<igorgue> chowmeined: how?
<igorgue> I have the same problem
<dasKreech> Seveas: so resolution is ok?
<dasKreech> setuid: So resolution is ok?
<Jordan_U> igorgue, See the topic
<igorgue> the libc upgrade broke my ubuntu
<ionstorm> do /topic
<setuid> dasKreech, Give me a sec... trying to fix my nvidia driver breakage after this libc6 mess
<chowmeined> igorgue, i booted off my arch linux rescue cd, extracted the older version of libc6 debs on my ubuntu machine, scp'd them over to the live machine, copied everything under lib onto the mounted ubuntu disk, chroot'd into ubuntu and reinstalled the old debs properly with dpkg
<dasKreech> setuid: groovy I'll get some water
<chowmeined> works every time
<ethana3> checking for updates...
<ethana3> come on, firefox firefox firefox.......
<DanaG> Is June considered "Second Quarter"?
<Mfe1> still hosed
<Amaranth> DanaG: yes
<setuid> ah-HA! Another user who used chroot successfully
<Amaranth> ethana3: no b4
<Mfe1> no chroot for me :(
<Mfe1> i'm getting /bin/bash permission denied on my old filesystem now
<dasKreech> ok back
<Mfe1> does libc have to be executable or something?
<dasKreech> it's a lib so no
<Mfe1> windows libs do, i never really paid much attention
<Mfe1> but i don't understand the permission denid
<Jordan_U> Mfe1, dash too?
<Mfe1> yes, dash too
<Mfe1> ldd shows linux-gate.so.1 is missing (?)
<chowmeined> Mfe1, the copy was unsuccessful?
<Mfe1> don't think so
<Mfe1> hmm, linux-gate.so.1 is missing for the livecd /bin/bash as well
<Mfe1> so that's probably nothing
<DanaG> hmm.  http://www.hexus.tv/show/2008/03/EXCLUSIVE_CONTENT_AMD_Puma_3x_quicker_than_Intel_integrated/
<ninja> whats the topic, it says read topic but, it dont say what it is
<dasKreech> ninja: try /topic
<ninja> dont upgrade libc6? whats that?
<ninja> does it have anything to do with my sound not working after the upgrade?
<RAOF> ninja: No.  It has something to do with the system being unbootable after upgrade.
<Mfe1> maybe strace?
<ethana3> ...nnoooooooooo.......  firefox isn't in the updates.
<ninja> oh, any idea where i should go, i just got booted from ubuntu channel, and i was just sitting there, im having issues with sound after the upgrade
<ethana3> i probably just don't understand the process of getting them ready...
<dasKreech> ethana3: relax they normally come out like a week after
<ethana3> oh
<Mfe1> of course no  suck luck..
<EruditeHermit>  hey, I just installed alpha 6 hardy, and I want to enable desktop effects with the ati open source driver but visual effects won't let me. It tries to install the fglrx closed driver if select the desktop effects. Is there a way around this? Also when I am typing the scim pops up and randomly changes the language.
<dasKreech> setuid: what's the issue with nvidia?
<ninja> anyone know where i can go to get some help? like what channel might be talking about sound going dead after upgrade?
<Mfe1> aHA
<dasKreech> ninja: hardy?
<Mfe1> some of the libs ARE supposed to be 755
<setuid> Its weird... if I unload the module, reload it, I get the proper res (1920x1200), but if I log in, log out and try to log in again... gdm recycles back until it falls back to 640x480 mode, claiming that I'm in low-res mode.
<setuid> ninja, Use -11
<ninja> im not sure, its 8.04
<setuid> Sound is broken in -12
<setuid> Known issue
<Mfe1> yep, that fixed it
<dasKreech> Was in the /topic till libc broke everything else
<Mfe1> actually, it's just ONE lib
<Mfe1> ld-2.7.so
<setuid> dasKreech, So which driver is your xorg.conf using?
<DanaG> -12 sound isn't broken for me.
<ninja> thats fine, talk about libc6 all ya want, but if someone could point me in a decent direction that would be great
<dasKreech> setuid: none
<setuid> dasKreech, Ok, so use fglrx, and make sure you have the restricted drivers package installed
<ninja> can i undo my upgrade?
<RAOF> ninja: So, there are a variety of options.  The latest kernel should have sound fixed.  Failing that, you might have luck with building upstream alsa sources by installing the "module-assistant" package and running "sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source".
<setuid> a-i?
<chowmeined> so, this kind of seems like a silly question i guess, but are non-security related bugs still fixed after a release?
<Mfe1> apparently when copied the libc6 packages i somehow clobbered all the permissions on those files
<chowmeined> id guess so, but some things ive read suggested otherwise
<dasKreech> setuid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59447/
<Mfe1> i recommend cp -av --parents `...` /path/to/mounted/partition, rather than just cp
<setuid> yikes
<nandemonai> Eep! Ok I just tried a standard apt-get update and while grabbing a new version of the kernel it's gone all awry.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650/
<ninja> im sorry, im not trying to sound like a smart butt, but....... i have no idea what you said raof, i dont have a phd in programming and im not a trained sysadmin, just would like to get my laptop going as i cant afford windows or i wouldnt be here
<setuid> nandemonai, /topic
<nandemonai> ah
<setuid> ninja, Run Gutsy
<chowmeined> ninja, run 7.10
<nandemonai> Hadn't noticed the new topic. Thanks.
<RAOF> ninja: You *are* running Hardy, right?
<ninja> i cant, ive tried the other ubuntus
<setuid> can't?
<setuid> I find that hard to believe
<dasKreech> setuid: That's normal I take it :)
<igorgue> brb, gonna try the workaround :S
<ninja> im not sure what ubuntu version this is, its 8.04 that i know
<igorgue> wish me luck
<setuid> dasKreech, Well, you lack a lot of crtical detail in there
<dasKreech> setuid: tell me about it
<setuid> wtf is wrong with this damn nvidia driver
<nandemonai> Oh great. :( Guess rebooting wont be an option for me as I've already run through the update=/
<setuid> I have to rmmod it, depmod, insmod it... but when I log out of X, I have to repeat that same process again
<RAOF> ninja: You didn't see the big warning signs saying "don't install this on production machines", and such?
<dasKreech> I was quite intriguied by it as well
<ninja> if it dont work with a default install i cant use it, i dont know how to install drivers and forget tarballs, i can not use those at all
<ninja> yeah i know what alpha software is
<chowmeined> ninja, then running hardy is also not an option
<setuid> dasKreech, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ninja> well it all did work, untill the update
<dasKreech> setuid: that's how I got that
<Raspberry> I guess I should have come in here and read the topic before I just ran the upgrade
<Raspberry> I am FUX0r'd
<chowmeined> ninja, and thats exactly why it wont work
<RAOF> ninja: And further upgrades will _continue_ to break it.
<RAOF> Raspberry: LiveCDs are your friend :)
<RAOF> Also:
<ninja> update is what broke it
<RAOF> !ohmy > Raspberry
<chowmeined> ninja, yes
<Raspberry> I was all excited because the MESA library problem that has been around since 7.0.x is FIXED!
<Raspberry> after over 3 months
<ninja> so theres no way to unupdate?
<RAOF> ninja: That's right.
<nandemonai> Raspberry, Me too :(
<chowmeined> ninja, not a way that would be feasible for your situation
<dasKreech> setuid: done that quite a few times with differnt parameters and it comes back like that everytime
<Raspberry> I've upgraded and I just logged out :p
<ninja> ok, i know this is a bad question but its my last hope, is there a distro that just has all known hardware drivers?
<Raspberry> I shouldn'th ave :)
<dasKreech> ninja: What doesn't work for you?
<setuid> dasKreech, Let me pull my copy of this file out of backup
<nandemonai> Raspberry, I'm still logged in but looks like this is a nasty one that won't be easily fixed..
<firephoto> ninja: the latest fedora seems to work for people that need hardy for their hardware to work.
<chowmeined> ninja, do you have any friends who know linux well that can help set it up for you?
<ninja> sound right now, but on other distros its the ethernet, or the touchpad or the mouse or .........
<Raspberry> I could just reinstall off the alpha6 (?) live CD
<ninja> no i have no geek freinds, im not even a geek, even tho i try, i just dont get it lol
<Raspberry> I have separate partitions for /home and /root and I have my /etc backup to /home every night -- so I'd just take an hour or so
<ninja> fedora didnt like my ithernet
<Raspberry> ethernet?
<dasKreech> ninja: sound is a known issue it will be fixed soon
<chowmeined> thats strange
<ninja> opensuse, dint either
<chowmeined> ethernet almost always works in every distro ive tried on all the computers ive tried them on
<ninja> then you dont own an acer aspire 5570z
<Raspberry> ah acer
<chowmeined> oh .. them
<Raspberry> same problem with asus crap
 * dasKreech likes asus
<Raspberry> they use proprietary broadcom and whatever else
 * chowmeined dislikes broadcom
<setuid> dasKreech, lspci | grep ATI
<ninja> i have a heck of a time just trying to find a distro that will install on this peice of.......
<DanaG> I have an Intel wifi card and even that is buggy.
<Raspberry> Spend the extra money and buy IBM / Lenovo or to a lesser degree Toshiba
<chowmeined> Raspberry, no funds available
<ninja> and ive never seen a distro that likes my wireless, atheros
<Raspberry> Lenovo / IBM has a very robust Open Source support network
<setuid> ninja, atheros works flawlessly with Ubuntu
<dasKreech> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]
<dasKreech> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)
<setuid> Always has
<Raspberry> and Toshiba has a site dedicated to all their drivers and explaining the hardware for linux users
<ninja> oh well, im just going to hang here till someone else pops up with this issue
<chowmeined> setuid, not the new ones
<chowmeined> setuid, the ones in macbooks and eeepcs
<ninja> your kidding right?
<setuid> chowmeined, wrong
<Raspberry> ninja, this is going to be an issue that you have to fix -- it won't fix itself without manually doing it or reinstalling
<chowmeined> setuid, wrong? uh.. i had to compile from cvs to get it going
<setuid> chowmeined, I just ordered and received two new Thinkpads this week, T61p and X61s
<ninja> no i dont supose yall joke much about this stuff
<setuid> Both work flawlessly from the 8.10 boot cd
<Raspberry> I've run into a few libc6 upgrade problems in the past
<chowmeined> setuid, your statements are completely unrelated to mine
<DanaG> ARgh, scim breaks virtualbox.
<setuid> You can build madwifi-ng if you want, but it's not necessary, Atheros works out of the box on Gutsy and Hardy
<DanaG> Quite horribly.
<Raspberry> What I really like is the fact that the IBM ThinkPad X61T series has almost identical hardware to the MacBook Pros ... So I really should get OS X running on it if Apple would ever license it for other hardware
<chowmeined> setuid, you talk about atheros like its 1 static thing
<chowmeined> setuid, there are countless atheros chipset versions
<ninja> it recognises that i have atheros, but when i do stuff, it says something like no such device
<setuid> I have 3 separate laptops, all with Atheros, all working fine
<chowmeined> setuid, the particular revisions in 3rd generation macbooks and eeepcs dont work by default
<chowmeined> setuid, my other laptop has an older atheros card that works fine out of the box
<Raspberry> look slike this is the fix... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4505451&postcount=19
<ninja> what could i be doing wrong, or am i just that stupid?
<chowmeined> ninja, did you connect to your wireless network?
<dasKreech> ninja: Nope not stupid at all
<DanaG> Aaargh.
<ninja> i gota say that i have google and about 300 bucks worth of linux specific books, 2 on bsd and 3 on unix in general, i know nothing at all
<setuid> Raspberry, I love the X61s... small screen, but light as fsck
<Raspberry> i've got to do some more troubleshooting but I can't get VPN using the Network Manager working at all
<DanaG> I couldn't type in Virtualbox, and I couldn't get it to LET GO OF MY KEYBOARD!
<setuid> Raspberry, I tried that as well, NM sucks for vpn
<Raspberry> setuid, I've got the tablet edition with the 8-cell battery... 6+ hrs of battery life!  I can code for a full day at a customer
<ninja> no it says something like (when i try and configure the card) device not found, after the restricted drivers icon says it sees it, actualy there are 2 for atheros when i click it
<chowmeined> ninja, one is probably your ethernet
<Raspberry> setuid, and I'm using this mouse... kicks butt -- bluetooth connection and charges in your PCMCIA slot... so no more lugging around a real mouse.  http://www.newtonperipherals.com/mogo_mouseBT.html
<ninja> shoot, i dont see the restricted drivers icon now
<setuid> It's a thinkpad, 2 mouses are built into the keyboard!
<setuid> And you have a touchscreen!
<DanaG> I just use touchpad always.
<Raspberry> setuid, no, I have the tablet edition -- just a nub, no touchpad :)
<DanaG> Nobody makes a tablet powerful enough for me.
<setuid> No touchscreen?
<setuid> I thought all the x-series tablets were touchscreen
<Raspberry> No I went for the WXGA+ screen ... 1400x1050 instead of 1024x800
<Raspberry> the higher resolution screens are not touch
<chowmeined> weird
<chowmeined> where'd the restricted drivers manager go? its not under administration anymore
<setuid> Sure they are
<setuid> I declined that one option (larger res + touchscreen), because I needed the extra pound less in weight
<Raspberry> look up the specs on 776298U model of the Thinkpad X61t
<l815> anyone know how to enable 3d acceleration on intel gm965 gfx card?
<Raspberry> l815, thjat's fixed in the latest MESA libraries that were just released tonight
<Raspberry> l815, except if you upgrade the libc6 breaks the entire system :)
<l815> Raspberry, are those pre-released updateS?
<chowmeined> i have a solution
<Raspberry> l815, could be
<DanaG> I'd want nothing weaker than a GeForce Go 7600.
<l815> Rasberry, must be I have them disabled atm and have no update announcement :)
<DanaG> Thus, no tablets work for me.
<setuid> dasKreech, http://rafb.net/p/VBHMH952.html
<setuid> add/append that into your config
<Raspberry> DanaG, I'd agree -- the Intel X3100 isn't as powerful as I'd like...   but I'd sacrifice gfx power for better battery life and I'm currently getting 6:30 hours typically on a charge
<chowmeined> should i paste my apt preferences file?
<Raspberry> DanaG, I had a toshiba m200 with a 32mb GForce Go 5200 and I was lucky if I could get 2 hrs out of the thing
<chowmeined> that will block libc6 updates
<l815> so every update is okay except libc6?
<ionstorm> yes
<l815> okay thanks
<Raspberry> DanaG, one of my customers has the ASUS G1S with the Nvidia 8600 Mobile... can't get 2 hrs of battery out of it
<DanaG> If I were looking for ultralight, I'd like HP's 12" business notebook.
<l815> oh also, how can i get my gnome theme to also integrate with synaptic and some other root programs?
<Raspberry> HP's make the worst tablet pen
<DanaG> oh, I didn't know that.
<Raspberry> I liked the Toshiba pen best... the IBM is ok, but the right click is very sensitive
<Raspberry> DanaG, that ASUS G1S is a super fast machine... but it's overkill for a mobile station .. dual SATA drives, et al...  very awesome but the battery life is more for just unplugging it to walk across the room to another outlet :P
<DanaG> I'd also pondered Asus V1S or V2S, but the battery-reporting bug is a blocker.
<DanaG> Now I'm considering HP 8510p.
<DanaG> And I'd get it with Intel AMT, just for the sake of experimenting with it.
<Raspberry> I have a customer that flies all over the world and designs components for airliners  and medical companies ... so he needed a system that can render and calculate some really complex parts in Pro-Engineering and CATIA
<Raspberry> DanaG, this thinkpad has AMT, but I haven't had a chance to play with it yet
<Raspberry> I'm a bit concerned with the April release date
<Raspberry> there are a lot of big bugs that need to be stopped before then
<Raspberry> things that worked in Gutsy that have broken in Hardy
<telexicon> yea, input auto-configuration doesnt work in hardy now
<Raspberry> that SCIM crap really pissees me off to
<Raspberry> too
<Raspberry> and Xournal doesn't work in Hardy
<Raspberry> tzdata is all messed up now
<telexicon> tap to click, side scroll werent auto-configured
<Raspberry> somebody @ Ubuntu needs to look at how SuSE does their control panel
<RAOF> Raspberry: The scim crap only exists if you installed that one particular update; fresh installs don't have it (and there's work being done to make another update remove it)
<Raspberry> RAOF, well shortly I might have a fresh install :D
<Raspberry> I might just do a clean Alpha6 install
<telexicon> im going to wait for beta1 in 8 days
<telexicon> and do a clean install
<Raspberry> SuSE is painfully slow to update
<Raspberry> but the way they have a ton of options in the control panel and it's easy to navigate
<telexicon> i wonder why gnome-control-center is not in the menu by default?
<telexicon> Raspberry, have you looked at gnome-control-center?
<Raspberry> with Hardy we don't have the ability to configure a tablet interface through the GUI... the screen res and dual display stuff doesn't really work well (does on SuSE)
<Raspberry> telexicon, no
<RAOF> Raspberry: Or you can just go to System->Administration->Lanugage Support and turn of support for entering complex scripts (or whatever it is).
<Raspberry> I was griping about this earlier today, but it should also be much easier to mount network volumes / shares / et al with a few clicks and have them be persistant to the user  or to the session -- because there is a big disconnect in Nautilus where by you can get to a smb share if you open the file manager directly, but application open / save dialogs can't use SMB shares --  I see somebody has registered this as a bug
<RAOF> Raspberry: Huzzah for gvfs!  This is _precisely_ one of the problems it's designed to solve.
<Raspberry> I had a user who runs Vista and they love Ubuntu / Linux for configuring printers
<RAOF> As in, very nearly word-for-word.
<Raspberry> RAOF, cool -- because that's why I stick with KDE apps for the most part ... because KIO is amazing... I can edit files via SSH in the text editor... I can drag files between a windows share and a ssh tunnel -- it's all no brainer, but it's still stuck in the instance of the file manager... there needs to be something @ the session / user / X / whatever level :)  Right now I'm using /etc/fstab with cifs shares against a creditionals fil
<Raspberry> e... but that's not secure if my laptop was ever stolen
<RAOF> Raspberry: You've listed things that _I_ can do with Gnome and gnome-vfs, too :)
<Raspberry> RAOF, please tell me how :)
<Raspberry> I really am just trying to take an open-minded perspective to things and say  ... this is frustration for somebody that is trying to use this system GUI only
<Raspberry> I have my girlfriend use Linux on my spare laptop
<RAOF> Well, for the first: sftp://chris@raof.local/home/chris/foo.txt is a valid URI for a Gnome app, and does the editing via SSH thing...
<Raspberry> and she likes it... but she comes to me with a few frustrations
<Raspberry> RAOF, yup
<Raspberry> I tried having my user session mount ssh (sftp) shares -- and it works ... I'm prompted for a second password (to the ssh connection) on gdm login and then I get the mounted share on my desktop, but if I use it heavily it crashes
<Raspberry> try to stream music over it... or load a catalog of music into amarok and the share will crash
<Raspberry> I haven't tried it in a week
<Raspberry> so maybe it's fixed?
<RAOF> I think that much of what KIO can do is already done with gnome-vfs (ftp, windows shares, ssh, etc).  The _cool_ new thing is gio/gvfs - it should be cross-desktop (and so be natively supported in KDE too), and it also supports a FUSE bridge, so that anything mounted with gvfs is _also_ available for use by non-gvfs apps.
<Raspberry> there needs to be a way for a user to say ... I should be able to do "this" and find a concise explaination somewhere ... launchpad and the forums do that -- but at some point we need to have some system that can flag entries / et al as the "offical" way to do things
<vega--> aha
<Raspberry> kind of like Windows Online Help for Office 2007
<Raspberry> except better
<vega--> soooo, libc6 upgraded
<Raspberry> by better I mean less results and more accurate
<Raspberry> vega--, get your live CD out :0
<l815> how do i find out if 3d acc. is enabled
<vega--> hm, my system is still running though
<Black_Magic> i keep getting something talking about give the default password for keyrings..?
<Black_Magic> so i put root pass there
<Black_Magic> and it keeps popping up..
<gluer> just a question.. how do i prevent only libc6 from upgrading?
<vega--> Raspberry: fixed already, didn't need a live cd, just wget old libc6 and install that
<Raspberry> I can't get to a terminal
<nandemonai> vega--, How did you manage that? I can't sudo and no root pass set..
<vega--> i had a terminal open as root already
<CicalaMvta> gluer: set libc6 on hold
<nandemonai> Ah ok
<vega--> so i guess i'm lucky this time :)
<nandemonai> Meh, I'm just going to install alpha6 from scratch. My sys is a little messy from upgrading from gutsy anyway.
<allyourrejects> nice :)  hard to check channel topic after the upgrade ;)
<nandemonai> So I'm assuming once it's fixed updating will be a non issue right?
<EruditeHermit> hi can anyone tell me why when using the radeon driver and trying to enable desktop effects, it wants me to install the fglrx driver?
<vega--> i also have a root passwd so probably would have been able to su root anyway
<AnAnt> Hello, is anyone able to upgrade libc6 today ?
<Raspberry> AnAnt, /topic
<vega--> AnAnt: read the topic?
 * nandemonai points at the topic
<AnAnt> oh ok
<nandemonai> Oh well time to reinstall. Seeya later peoples.
<AnAnt> ah, so they intentionally disable permission to download libc6
<vega--> AnAnt: most likely, you are lucky if you didn't get the upgrade
<gluer> there it is in my 67 updates, libc6
<gluer> :-)
<Amaranth> luckily no one can upgrade libc6 anymore
<Amaranth> you get a 403 error when you try
<Raspberry> I just upgraded it 3hrs ago
<Amaranth> right, this was 'fixed' about an hour ago
<gluer> so its cool to upgrade everything else right?
<Amaranth> the fix being to make it not possible to download the update
<Raspberry> right
<Amaranth> gluer: well, as cool as it can be, i guess
<gluer> well its alpha, things happen
<gluer> ;-)
<Amaranth> oh wow
<Amaranth> some guy had a cron job setup to automatically update and upgrade every night
<Amaranth> on hardy
<ethana3> hmmm....
<Amaranth> stupidest thing i've ever heard
<jcs31> Amaranth: i just came in here to see what was up about the access denied on libc...glad the "fix" happened before i had a chance to upgrade
<ethana3> I need a .deb of firefox3 beta4
<Amaranth> ethana3: you need patience
<ethana3> b3 isn't stable enough for us, and i don't want to....
<ethana3> *sigh*
<Raspberry> b4 runs much faster :)
* Amaranth changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: DO NOT UPGRADE LIBC6; Workaround: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722886 | package locked in archive, cannot be downloaded
<Amaranth> Raspberry: a lot of that is PGO which our builds won't have anyway
<Raspberry> PGO?  Pretty Graphic Output?
<Amaranth> Profile Guided Optimization
<Raspberry> well then ... we should have that :P
<Amaranth> they build firefox once, run it through a series of tests while monitoring it, then that data is fed to gcc to build firefox again trying harder to optimize the hot spots from the tests
<jcs31> anyone know of any updates to intel graphics and compiz problems...alpha6 had very sluggish compiz performance, yesterdays daily-live has no compiz support now...just looking for some news on the issue.
<Raspberry> i'm going to call a congressional oversight commitee to review the lack of PGO in Ubuntu Firefox builds
<Amaranth> our builds won't do that
<ethana3> ohhhh, I see
<Amaranth> jcs31: there was a bad release of the intel driver that disabled the bits we have setup to make compiz work
<Raspberry> jcs31, I have the intel card (x3100) -- compiz works... the update yesterday was supposed to fix some things... OSD started working for me
<Amaranth> it was since fixed
<ethana3> Wait, exactly what is profile guided optimization?
<ethana3> It sounds kind of...  vague
<Amaranth> ethana3: I just explained it
<Raspberry> google is your friend
<ethana3> Like 'we make it fast if you fit our.....  profile'
<EruditeHermit> Amaranth: do you know why the radeon driver is disabled now?
<ethana3> well i saw what you typed..  i'll google
<Amaranth> You build your app, profile it to see where the most used bits are, then build it again with the compiler focusing on optimizing those bits
<Raspberry> so does linux not fit the profile... or is it a ubuntu build thing?
<Amaranth> ubuntu build thing, the releases from mozilla will have it
<Amaranth> afaik the profiling requires internet access which the build server does not allow
<Ng> ah good, it's topic'd :)
<Raspberry> let me know when you're tired of my questions
<Amaranth> even then it would make the build take like 3x as long
<Raspberry> but ... does ubuntu build from source?  why not just package the binaries?
<Raspberry> or doesn't that matter because it'd have to be compiled on every user's computer
<Amaranth> what could be done is to add a command to debian/rules to generate the profile then include the prebuilt profile in the source package for the build server to run with
<Amaranth> we always build from source
<Amaranth> always
<shirish> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<Amaranth> well, unless we can't
<Raspberry> a hack gentoo kinda thating :P  offer two packages -- one firefox pre-build and one firefox-optimized
<Amaranth> for things like nvidia, fglrx, etc
<Raspberry> thating --> thing
<Raspberry> optimized being built on the user's computer and pre-build being standard
<Amaranth> Raspberry: a package made from the upstream binaries would most likely not be accepted into the archive
<Amaranth> no need to build on the user's computer
<shirish> damn I think I've got the same issue, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722886
<Amaranth> that's gentoo crack
<Raspberry> ah
<pengo> ummmmmmmmmmm in order to upgrade the package xserver-xorg-video-intel (from hardy, cause it includes overlay support finally), synaptic wants me to remove, ubuntu-desktop, xorg, and xserver-xorg ... is that as stupid an idea as it sounds?
<Fujitsu> Amaranth: s/not be.*/get the uploader shot/
<Amaranth> pengo: those are metapackages
<Raspberry> pengo,  hmm interesting...
<Raspberry> pengo, yeah they're meta packages -- so you can force remove them and then re-add them installing intel
<Fujitsu> pengo: Are you suggesting you want to install Hardy's -intel on Gutsy?
<pengo> Amaranth: ther'es a whole list of xserver-xorg packages listed too e,g. -core
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, good question :)  I couldn't get that to work :D
<pengo> Fujitsu: is that a bad idea? :)
<EruditeHermit> pengo: es
<EruditeHermit> pengo: yes
<Fujitsu> pengo: Very.
<Fujitsu> It's trying to remove them all for a reason...
<EruditeHermit> pengo: don't do it
<Raspberry> pengo, that's why I'm running Hardy now -- I couldn't get that to work... there are some major changes to X between Gutsy and Hardy
<ethana3> Amaranth: ...interesting.....
<Raspberry> pengo, just upgrade to Hardy Alpha 6... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-6/
<Amaranth> Raspberry: like a whole new X server release...
<pengo> Raspberry: that answers my next question.. thanks
<Raspberry> pengo, I've found it's been a lot less buggy than Gutsy was for me
<Raspberry> Amaranth, yeah :)
<Amaranth> Raspberry: except of course for today :)
<nandemonai> heh
<pungent> is kubuntu kde4 as good as opensuses kde4 version?
<Raspberry> I was running gutsy but I found lot sof bugs and the maintainers kept flagging everything "wont fix" with "will fix in hardy" or "fixed in hardy" and that really frustrated me
<Raspberry> pungent, no
<pungent> last time I installed kubuntu kde4, i threw up a bit in my mouth
<Raspberry> well it doesn't work properly with dual monitors
<pungent> :-P
<pengo> is it possible to just do a synaptic upgrade to get to hardy a6 ?
<nandemonai> Any idea how ling it will take to fix libc6? Just curious how to put off upgrades once I have Alpha 6 reinstalled.
<nandemonai> *long
<Fujitsu> nandemonai: The upgrade is now unavailable.
<Raspberry> nandemonai, they're disabled upgrading libc6 so you should be able to continue to run updates
<nandemonai> Ahh ok.
<nandemonai> Thanks.
<pungent> i borked my hardy install and was wondering if its worth it to upgrade to kubuntu kde4
<Amaranth> Raspberry: not quite, the upgrade will iirc bail out
<Raspberry> kinda weird in here tonight... multiple people actually being helpful
<Fujitsu> You won't be able to upgrade to Hardy until it's fixed, but you can't break your system.
<Raspberry> Amaranth, that's what my update did 3 hrs ago and my system was still borked
<Amaranth> Raspberry: unless you explicitly exclude libc6 from the list of packages to upgrade
<pengo> or i should ask.. if i want to keep all my installed apps and settings.. can i still upgrade to hardy alpha?
<Raspberry> Amaranth, said errors install libc6 and 3 other packages
<Amaranth> no, i mean the upgrade will fail before it even tries to install anything
<Amaranth> because it couldn't download everything
<Raspberry> pengo, I'd just back things up and install fresh
<Fujitsu> pengo: Not right now, but otherwise yes.
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: Why?
<Fujitsu> This isn't Windows.
<Raspberry> thank god
<pengo> Fujitsu: ok.. i'll wait then.. thanks very much for your help (everyone)
<shirish> Amaranth: can u look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652/ & tell me if I'm saved or I have the breakage as well :(
<Fujitsu> shirish: That's the fix you see there.
<Fujitsu> So you're safe.
<Amaranth> shirish: you're safe, you got caught by the fix
<Raspberry> shirish, if you can't open apps ... and if you reboot and you can't log in  -- then you're broken :)
<Amaranth> the fix was to make the package unavailable
<Fujitsu> It's an utter hack of a fix, but it's effective.
<Amaranth> faster than a new upload
<Raspberry> well I'm going to play guitar while I burn a live cd
<shirish> Amaranth: ah good, although one part of the package did slip through in safe-upgrade, it was a libc6 component though
<Raspberry> this libc6 issue reminds me of running Debian all over again :p
<pungent> i've got my hardy install borked by and upgrade. is this what everyone else is referring to?
<Amaranth> funnily enough, the problem was caused by someone trying to resync our libc6 to debian :P
<Amaranth> pungent: yes, /topic
<pungent> ha ha
<nandemonai> Actually a thought occurs.. I'm updating from my isp mirror, will the 'hack' to make libc6 unavailable work there too?
<Amaranth> hrm, i dunno how that works
<Amaranth> this hack is usually used for post release updates that go bad
<Amaranth> and afaik they all come from the main repo, not a mirror
<pungent> nandemonai: the only way to find out is to try :-P
<Amaranth> pungent: how about no :P
<pungent> try downloading it
<Amaranth> nandemonai: when in doubt, do nothing :)
<nandemonai> I might just play it safe yes and hold on updates for a while :P
<Amaranth> just wait for the next version of libc6, i imagine we'll have it in less than 6 hours
<nandemonai> Oh that soon? easy. Thanks again.
<pungent> one could try to just download for the sake of science
<pungent> :-P
<Amaranth> well, hopefully
<DanaG> --download-only FTW!
<DanaG> (for the win)
<pungent> yup
<DanaG> Good night, must go to bed.
<pengo> what's the (estimated) release date for hardy?
<Fujitsu> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Fujitsu> Bah, there's no release schedule in there :(
<Fujitsu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Amaranth> april 24th
<pengo> damn that's ages
<pengo> can't the developers simply not sleep?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> pengo, good idea
 * Fujitsu decommissions his bed.
<pengo> i'm glad everyone agrees
<nandemonai> lol poor devs. At least let them sleep in shifts :P
<savvas00> bah, now they tell me
<EruditeHermit> what does LP: #197135 mean?
<Fujitsu> savvas00: Heh heh heh.
<EruditeHermit> is that a bug number?
<savvas00> bug 197135
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197135 in compiz "need to blacklist xpress200m when using ati driver" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197135
<Fujitsu> EruditeHermit: It means the upload fixes Launchpad bug #197135
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197135 in compiz "need to blacklist xpress200m when using ati driver" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197135
<savvas00> Fujitsu: i'm talking about the libc6 problem :p
<Fujitsu> savvas00: I guessed.
<pengo> savvas00: you look at the topic? :)
<savvas00> pengo: right now, after I upgraded :p
<pengo> :p
<Raspberry> is there no fix for this horrible brightness issue with Laptops?
<nandemonai> Likewise savvas00. :)
<Raspberry> new as of kernel -11
<Raspberry> and even persistant on the live cd
<savvas00> um so ok, which package files should I use?
<EruditeHermit> is there a repository to get packages that have been replaced in a repository?
<EruditeHermit> old versions of a package?
<Raspberry> ok
<Raspberry> really the topic
<Raspberry> it gives you a link
<Raspberry> really, READ
<Raspberry> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4505451&postcount=19
<Raspberry> that's for those of you motivated enough to install hardy but too lazy to read the topic or the link
<savvas00> Raspberry: i really READ it, it doesn't say WHICH package files' version to manually copy over, the updated or the old working one
<Raspberry> what does STEP 4 say?
<Raspberry> 4 through 8
<savvas00> meh
<qzio> is there an estiamte on when 2.7-10ubuntu1 or something will be realesed?
<savvas00> didn't get to that :P
<teamcobra> hrmmm, the libc6-i386_2.7-9ubuntu1_amd64 package seems broken (403 forbidden on the site, unless that means that the file hasn't been fully committed yet)
<Raspberry> teamcobra, read the topic
<Raspberry> libc6 is broken
<teamcobra> ohh
<Raspberry> not being able to download the broken libc6 saves you from having to mount a live CD and restore the old version of libc ... which I am doing right now
<Raspberry> i'm not a big private msg person.. but maybe private msg everybody as they join :p
<teamcobra> yeah, I didn't have any version installed, it seems
<teamcobra> just did a fresh amd64 install, was installing ia32-libs
<savvas00> ouch
<savvas00> and to think some people were bashing fedora for using python based package manager :p
<Fujitsu> savvas00: But you can't run Python without libc6 either...
<savvas00> really? well, that sucks
<Fujitsu> The reference Python interpreter is written in C, you might like to note.
<savvas00> so they have two problem areas if something goes wrong heheh
<yeager> i just hit the libc thing.. arghh
<Fujitsu> yeager: This is a good reason to sit in here and watch mailing lists.
<yeager> living on the edge :)
<AnAnt> Hello, I am using vga= in boot, when I upgraded to kernel 2.6.24-12, I get blank tty
<Raspberry> you know what's odd
<Fujitsu> 3
<Raspberry> the 64-bit packages are libc6-i386_amd64
<ionstorm> libc fix0r?
<gluer> i feel like hooking up my projector and spinning the cube...
<gluer> ;-)
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: The normal amd64 libc6 is just libc6.
<nandemonai> Hmm, the gui installer on the livecd is stuck after 'Migrate Documents and Settings' (I didn't check anything, XP install on another partition though)
<gluer> q: is there anyway of getting a windows usb tv tuner working on hardy?
<Raspberry> hmm -- it's mounting my root partition as read only
<Raspberry> :P
<savvas00>   Installed: 2.7-5ubuntu2
<savvas00>   Candidate: 2.7-9ubuntu1
<savvas00> I'm off to boot :P
<telexicon> oh good
<telexicon> they took the libc down?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> telexicon, confirm
<Fujitsu> telexicon: Pretty much.
<telexicon> good
<telexicon> i pinned the old version in my apt preferences file for now
<allyourrejects> blocked download.  Which is keeping upgrade from working
<allyourrejects> telexicon: how do you do that?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the libxcb lock that breaks java got fixed?
<telexicon> [Hardy]TuTUXG, ohh did it? good cause that was causing me issues
<telexicon> allyourrejects, one sec
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> telexicon, not quit sure, it seems to be, need confirmation
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> quite*
<bmz> does hardy automagically select the closest geographic apt mirror?
<telexicon> this will force apt to use the older working version of libc6
<Raspberry> no
<telexicon> http://rafb.net/p/GaxFFK59.html
<telexicon> im only on 32bit so i dont know what else you want for 64bit
<allyourrejects> i see, great. thanks
<Raspberry> hmm any suggestions for getting my root partition to mount rw instead of read-only
<Raspberry> from a live Cd :)
<telexicon> Raspberry, mount -o remount,rw /
<telexicon> Raspberry, perhaps you need to run an fsck?
<AnAnt> Hello, regarding bug #129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in linux "Blank ttys when using vesafb (vga=xxx)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<AnAnt> I used to use the workaround, and it worked untill I upgraded to linux kernel 2.6.24-12
<bmz> I am using hardy and the mirror selected for me is pretty much non responsive.
<AnAnt> the workaround was commenting out the framebuffer modules in blacklist file
<bmz> is http://au.archive.ubuntu.com slow for anyone else here?
<Fujitsu> bmz: It was down for me earlier.
<Fujitsu> So it's quite plausible that it would be slow.
<allyourrejects> bmz: the mirrors also rotate. there are multiple au.archive.ubuntu.com
<AnAnt> and and adding vesafb, fbcon to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<Raspberry> telexicon, says the partition is fine :0
<allyourrejects> i have the same problem with us.archive.ubuntu.com, sometimes I have to kill the download and rerun apt to get a faster mirror
<Fujitsu> allyourrejects: WRong.
<Fujitsu> Not for au.
<bmz> Fujitsu: I wrestled with it last night as well, timeouts and general slowness.
<Fujitsu> Nor most.
<allyourrejects> oh, nvrmind then. just thought that was normal setup
<Fujitsu> allyourrejects: us.a.u.c points to a.u.c, which handles a lot of load, so has multiple hosts.
<bmz> I like mirrors... but if they don't work what is the point
<Fujitsu> bmz: Blame Optus.
<bmz> Fujitsu: if they manage it or the network it is on then that explains a bit.
<Fujitsu> bmz: They manage both.
<Fujitsu> I'm on an Optus 'net connection, and it often sucks from here.
<ionstorm> someone marked https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/201685 as a duplicate of the libc bug and IT IS NOT A DUPLICATE
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201685 in dpkg "[HARDY] update-manager spamming GLib-GObject-CRITICAL errors (dup-of: 201673)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201673 in glibc "Hardy: "invalid pointer: 0xb7ef4b70" no program will start." [Critical,Confirmed]
<bmz> Fujitsu: perceptions matter, I'd look at moving the mirror.
<Raspberry> I can't just drop the files in from the old packages
<Raspberry> because of all the symlinks to the lib64 directory
<Raspberry> argh!@#!@ :P
<Fujitsu> bmz: It has been shuffled between various different people.
<Fujitsu> ionstorm: Mark it as not a duplicate, then.
<ionstorm> how
<Fujitsu> `Mark as duplicate', and empty the box.
<ionstorm> k
<ionstorm> thnx
<Fujitsu> ionstorm: Please refrain from nominating such things for Hardy.
<Fujitsu> Or any other release.
<Fujitsu> Nominations serve a specific purpose, and that's not it.
<ionstorm> ok
<Fujitsu> It's particularly ineffective when people nominate all of their bugs for every release.
<ionstorm> Fujitsu, thanks for the advice
<Raspberry> hmm
<Raspberry> with the amd64 libc6 break
<Fujitsu> ionstorm: Thankyou for listening and making our jobs easy.
<Fujitsu> *easier
<allyourrejects> Raspberry: it was 32bit also
<Raspberry> I can only seem to run "cp --parents `dpkg -L libc6 | xargs` /path/to/root
<Raspberry> there is no other libc6-i386 or libc-i686 package that will work
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: You may not need the others, then.
<Raspberry> but there are two libc6 packages installed
<Fujitsu> What is the other?
<Raspberry> there's a libc6-amd64 and a libc6-i386 installed
<Raspberry> but when trying to do the cp it doesn't recogize either ... just straight libc6
<Raspberry> I can try to reboot and just see if it works
<allyourrejects> mine didn't
<Raspberry> I mean , I can get to my data and if I need to reinstall, I will
<Fujitsu> I suggest that.
<allyourrejects> reinstalling now
<allyourrejects> but many say that it did work on the forums
<Fujitsu> Why reinstall when you can wait a few hours?
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, I can't even log in
<allyourrejects> how am i suppose to install the new .deb?
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: I'm aware.
<Fujitsu> allyourrejects: Extract the deb manually, perhaps.
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, so I don't know how we could push to a new deb later like allyourrejects notes
<Fujitsu> Or just replace the broken files, then upgrade to the new package properly.
<Raspberry> i tried replacing the files manually but there were lots of issues with the lib64 directory and all the symlinks
<allyourrejects> i suppose i could do that
<Fujitsu> *properly after rebooting.
<allyourrejects> but, i'm very.. clean. and i like my system to be 100% clean ;)
<Raspberry> allyourrejects, you're running an alpha release
<allyourrejects> doesn't mean its not clean
<Fujitsu> So do I. I don't see how it compromises cleanness for more than a few hours.
<Raspberry> this brightness getting set to 0 thing is really annoying
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: Intel?
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, yeah
<Fujitsu> Dell?
<Fujitsu> Or Thinkpad?
<Raspberry> broke after kernel -11  thinkpad x61t
<allyourrejects> Fujitsu: even the idea that some crud could be left over from the copy, i'll just reinstall easy enough
<Fujitsu> Ah yes, I saw some stuff about that.
<telexicon> whos bad idea was that
<Fujitsu> It's known.
<telexicon> ubuntustats account doesnt match launchpad account?
<Raspberry> all the brightness stuff worked up until alpha5 -- yeah, I chimed in on the bugs
<telexicon> er.. ubuntu brainstorm*
<Fujitsu> telexicon: It's being worked on.
<Fujitsu> It requires some supporting functionality from Launchpad which isn't quite done yet.
<telexicon> oh
<Raspberry> the libc6 issue seems to be fixed with the cp --parents libc6... still waiting for everything to start up
<telexicon> Raspberry, you can test without rebooting by doing a chroot
<Raspberry> telexicon, yeah I saw that :)
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: If that doesn't work, there's something very, very wrong.
<Raspberry> should I purge the bad libc6 out of my archive cache or just wait a few hrs until it's skipped completely
<Raspberry> I'd like to install the other 82 updates
<telexicon> Raspberry, use apt preferences file
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: Safest to remove it from the cache, though you won't be able to upgrade automatically afterwards.
<Fujitsu> Unless you do as telexicon said.
<Raspberry> telexicon, I saw your apt prefs file
<Raspberry> I think for amd64 I have to do libc6-i386 instead of i686
<XiXaQ> can someone help me confirm my bug? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/gnome-screensaver/filelist refers to files in /usr/share/screensavers, but I have no such directory.. Do you?
<Raspberry> so do I pull that stuff out of the preferences file tomorrow?  or is there something with the Pin-Priority that llows it to update again later?
<vega--> XiXaQ: where do you see /usr/share/screensavers in that list?
<XiXaQ> hehe, thank you.. I guess I've been at it for too long.. :)
<XiXaQ> i forgot applications. :)
<mithro> oh why does my fonts look like arse now? I can barely use my computer :(
<YazzY> hi guys
<YazzY> i've some issues with hardy update from today
<YazzY> i get lots of issues witrh free()
<YazzY> like when running sudo: *** glibc detected *** sudo: free(): invalid pointer: 0xb7d84b70 ***
<YazzY> applications dont start
<YazzY> I can't even su -
<oxigen> dang :/ i can't boot any more :(
<YazzY> it just says:
<YazzY> malloc: unknown:0: assertion botched
<YazzY> free: called with unallocated block argument
<YazzY> Aborting...
<telexicon> YazzY, yea dont update
<YazzY> telexicon: i need to know hwo to fix it now
<oxigen> i saw warning too late :(
<telexicon> YazzY, manually copy over the older version of libc6
<telexicon> YazzY, you'll have to use a livecd
<telexicon> YazzY, or reinstall
<YazzY> ah, it's the libc6
<henkjan> hmm, lucky me
<henkjan> most days i first look at the topic in #ubuntu+1 before dist-upgrading :)
<mithro> brb
<ethana3> oh joy
<gordonjcp> wtf
<gordonjcp> can't they test the packages before they release?
<ethana3> gordon
<ethana3> you are the guinea pig.
<gordonjcp> development != broken
<ethana3> true
<ethana3> perhaps they should have one test machine
<ethana3> ok, so if i screwed over my system with libc6
<ethana3> and do not have a recent livecd...
<ethana3> is there a .deb i can install to override the updated one?
<YazzY> ethana3: can you even sudo ?
<YazzY> i cant
<ethana3> nope'
<gordonjcp> although I suppose if they haven't got a stable version of Gutsy yet, what chance has Hardy got?
<ethana3> terminal won't open
<YazzY> exactly
<ethana3> heh
<YazzY> konsole works here
<ethana3> that's actually why i upgraded
<ethana3> i do have kde4.....
<YazzY> gordonjcp: stick to freebsd for stability then ;)
<ethana3> by the way, hardy actually does have a chance
<ethana3> back in gutsy
<ethana3> GPU people hadn't started throwing specs at us yet
<Fujitsu> gordonjcp: Where is the instability in Gutsy? Hardy is allowed to be broken.
<ethana3> Fujitsu: everywhere
<ethana3> probably X
<Fujitsu> ethana3: `everywhere'.How very useful.
<ethana3> indeed.
<YazzY> xen doesnt work either
<ethana3> ...which is why i'm on Hardy now
<YazzY> thats why i upgraded to hardy
<ethana3> so basically
<YazzY> Fujitsu: everything coredumped with xen kernels
<ethana3> we all upgraded because we saw no other way to get the latest working stable drivers for our stuff
<Raspberry> which was my complaint against Gutsy too
<savvas00> hrm..
<ethana3> that's a good thing maybe kinda
<Raspberry> lots of things didn't work and the devs said, we're not going to fix it ... it'll be fixed in Hardy
<savvas00> Raspberry: did you manage to fix it?
<ethana3> hardware support got so much better we all had to have the new thing
<Raspberry> savvas00, the libc6 thing?
<Fujitsu> YazzY: That's Xen. Xen is thpecial.
<Raspberry> yes -- I booted from a livecd and did the cp --parents command that is listed in the topic's link
<Fujitsu> Though I'm using it fine on Gutsy.
<Fujitsu> With insane load on 4 CPUs.
<Raspberry> so I haven't used KVM
<ethana3> userful won't let me do ctrl+alt+F2...
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: We only fix very nasty bugs in previous releases.
<zenmae> I just got an error from updating libc, --configure gives segmentation fault
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, last time I check Gutsy was the current release ;)
<Fujitsu> If we fixed all bugs in previous releases, there'd be no point having a development release in the first place. And we don't have enough manpower.
<ethana3> uhhhhh
<ethana3> Get Google in on it
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: It's not the development release. Therefore it comes under my definition of previous.
<ethana3> They'd love to help
<ethana3> and they'd rock
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, I know :)  I appreciate the work ... but having it take 3 months to fix OpenGL / MESA is kinda ridiculous
<Raspberry> that is working now
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: What's broken about it?
<savvas00> I get a vol_id problem now during bootup
<Raspberry> with the new Mesa packages from tonight
<ethana3> Broken is to be expected
<Fujitsu> Is this Gutsy or Hardy?
<ethana3> broken != my system is hosed
<telexicon> oh
<Fujitsu> ethana3: Why not?
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, broken in both -- still broken in Gutsy ... but now fixed in Hardy as of todya
<Fujitsu> Why can't it eat your hat?
<telexicon> so bugs _arent_ fixed after a version is released
<ethana3> because it's a matter of who fixes it
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: Not for all graphics adapters, though.
<telexicon> see i had a sneaking suspicion that that was the case
<ethana3> i just update again if something's 'broken'
<Fujitsu> telexicon: They are, but only important ones.
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, just graphic drivers using the MESA libraries
<telexicon> thats lousy
<Raspberry> which apparently doesn't effect nvidia since they bundle their own glx
<telexicon> stupid annoying bugs are important too
<heanol> where can i find a recent, working libc6 package to replace my broken with?
<ethana3> Am I correct in saying that this libc6 thing /will/ require direct intervention on my part?
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: Uh, I use OpenGL on Intel-based Gutsy machines everywhere.
<Raspberry> heanol, follow the link in the topic
<telexicon> ethana3, yes
<Fujitsu> telexicon: But there is a risk of regressions, and a lack of manpower, etc.
<ethana3> ok then, best be starting...
<telexicon> Fujitsu, well when it already crashes
<ethana3> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, really? try using an app like Return to Castle Wolfenstein that makes use of the 3d libraries and it will dump X
<ethana3> i can't copy that link with pidgin
<malnilion> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722886
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, maybe it's only with the 945 thru 965 cards
<ethana3> so if i close an app... it's not coming back.
<ethana3> thank you
<telexicon> how many ubuntu developers are there?
<Raspberry> they weren't even going to fix it in Hardy until I personally had to make a big deal about the fix being released a month and a half ago
<Raspberry> then it was fixed in two weeks
<Fujitsu> telexicon: A little over 100, but most are inactive.
<Raspberry> they set it to "won't fix..." with an explaination of "it's a bug in MESA... not our problem"
<telexicon> how many canonical employed developers are there?
<Fujitsu> Or only a little active (like me, though I do a fair bit of security stuff)
<Fujitsu> telexicon: Good question. I'm not quite sure.
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: I doubt that.
<Raspberry> then I went and looked throug hthe MESA bugs on freedesktop and they had released a fix a month in January -- and it only took me 30 seconds to find... I posted the link and they changed the bug from "won't fix" to "alpha5" then "alpha6" then "beta1"
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, i'll pull up the bug for ya
<telexicon> xnest is broken in hardy too
<Fujitsu> telexicon: Have you filed a bug?
<oxigen> dang, i really dont like to spend 14 days again with all this installing... now i have additional problem because i'm on 64 bit and rt version, any solution for this?
<oxigen> doh
<telexicon> well no  its the gdmflexiserver --xnest
<telexicon> ok ill go file a bug
<Raspberry> !bug 178292
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178292 in mesa "3D-Accelerated Games cause X to crash with Intel Driver" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178292
<Fujitsu> telexicon: Thankyou. We can't fix things if we don't know they're broken.
<Raspberry> I don't know if ou can look at the history of the status changes and Importance
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: /me looks. BRW, you don't need the ! at the start.
<telexicon> Fujitsu, should i file two bugs? because it seems there are two issues
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, k :)
<Fujitsu> You can, to an extent, see the history of changes to a bug.
<Fujitsu> telexicon: Sure, if there are actually two issues.
<telexicon> Fujitsu, one that key responses seem to be messed up, i notice it when typing my password, repeating some characters multiple times gets ignored every other time
<Fujitsu> telexicon: When holding keys down, or also when pressing them each time?
<telexicon> Fujitsu, and then after logging in, it doesnt start gnome-session, it just goes back to the login prompt
<telexicon> Fujitsu, pressing them each time
<telexicon> Fujitsu, i have to press it 3 times to get the 2 characters
<savvas00> hah, the new kernel wasn't installed correctly
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: Were you referring to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/178292/comments/5?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178292 in mesa "3D-Accelerated Games cause X to crash with Intel Driver" [Medium,Fix released]
<savvas00> let's hope chroot fixes it
<telexicon> Fujitsu, so if that sounds like 2 bugs, then ill file 2 reports
<Fujitsu> telexicon: Yep, file 2.
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, no.  this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/178292/comments/22
<Raspberry> that's my comment
<Raspberry> I actually linked to the upstream bugfix
<Raspberry> it is a real pain to compile MESA / Intel drivers from git
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: I meant the comment where they marked it as Won't Fix, and said it was MESA's problem.
<Raspberry> ah ... comment 5 was a it's not a wine issue
<Griswold> There a Wine problem?
<Raspberry> they must have changed it to Won't Fix around the 28th or 29th of february... because that's when my "here's the fix" post was submitted :P
<malnilion> Hehe, looks like Gris has his client set to hilite on mention of wine :)
<Griswold> Heh :p
<Griswold> I do some Wine development
<Griswold> Mainly trying to fix up out cursor code
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: I see it was set to Invalid at one point.
<malnilion> Griswold, that sounds like a good thing :)
<Griswold> malnilion, Yeah :)
<Fujitsu> But that's only because it was a bug in the mesa package, rather than the -intel driver. That's not ignoring it, that's moving it to where the right Ubuntu developers will see it.
<Griswold> I am also implementing some stuff for YokoZar (the Ubuntu Wine packager)
<Fujitsu> You would have probably got an `Also affects: mesa (Ubuntu)' at the bottom of the email changing it to Invalid.
<malnilion> Griswold, will the cursor eventually not change to the ugly windows-esque cursor?
<Griswold> malnilion, Eventually :)
<Griswold> But that is a long ways off.  :\
<Griswold> Need to move a bunch of code around and rewrite some of it before that happens
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, sorry look at this one... maybe this is the one that they flagged as "Won't Fix" :P  bug 120834
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120834 in mesa "intel gm965 freezes with 3d applications" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120834
<Raspberry> I think I might have made the initial bug I sent you a duplicate of this one
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: Can't see it there either.
<Griswold> malnilion, Am working on fixing some other stuff first - namely animated cursors and out cursor/icon loading code
<Raspberry> basically the bug they linked to had a link to another bug that had the fix since early January ... and I know these were all set to won't fix because they said they were waiting for the upstream to fix it
<Raspberry> but it was already fixed upstream
<malnilion> Griswold, that'll be good for the time being :D
<Raspberry> apparently it was forked? or not commited to the stable trunk ... something like that
<Raspberry> I just tested things though -- and 3d is now working
<Griswold> Sometimes Wine gets confused with whether we have a cursor or an icon and gives a slightly wrong offset for the bitmap header, and then it crashes games like FEAR
<Raspberry> although I still only get 2.2fps in Tux Racer :)
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: That's debateably a valid use of Won't Fix, but there's no one opinion on whether it's right.
<Griswold> (Only program I have seen, actually, that *crashes* because of the failed cursor load)
<Griswold> Don't expect animated cursor support anytime soon, though.
<Griswold> I have to move a lot of code around before I can really write that
<Fujitsu> Won't Fix might mean it's intended behaviour, or it could really mean Won't Fix Here (ie. it's upstream's problem)...
<telexicon> but what do you do if it is the upstreams problem and they put the fix in a different release?
<Griswold> Basically, MS decided that applications can edit the cursor directly in memory for Win16, and then in Win32 they changed it.  For WinXP, we have animated cursors, which require a different structure.
<telexicon> the bug just stays around?
<Raspberry> but they flagged it as won't fix after the fix had already been released but there was no intention of adding the fixed code into the ubuntu package until the fixed code was pointed out to them... they were just going to "wait" for a fix
<telexicon> that doesnt seem like a reasonable solution
<ethana3> wait, how long ago exactly was libc6 frozen?
<Fujitsu> telexicon: Then you note that upstream say's it's fixed, and look at the bug again.
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: Hmmm, that sounds really wrong.
<telexicon> Fujitsu, will ubuntu devs pull patches from upstream to fix bugs in current versions?
<Fujitsu> ethana3: A couple of hours, but mirrors will take a while to update.
<Griswold> So I have to 1) change the structure, 2) without changing the structure :P  Basically, the idea is to store the cursor somewhere else and have two cursors in memory and feed the application the right one
<Fujitsu> telexicon: Current versions of what? Ubuntu, or upstream versions of packages?
<savvas00> how do I check out the total size of a folder?
<ethana3> a couple of hours.....  well my system seems bork, so i must have managed to get it /right/ before it was.
<Raspberry> notice how the freedesktop fix was released in early January... and they didn't "fix" this until today -- noting that they added in the fixed code after I pointed out the fix
<savvas00> in a terminal of course
<Fujitsu> savvas00: du -ch somedir
<savvas00> thanks
<telexicon> Fujitsu, use fixes from a newer upstream version to fix a bug in a current ubuntu package
<Fujitsu> Hm, -sh, probably.
<Griswold> savvas00, du -h
<savvas00> ok :)
 * Adys confirms q broken libc6 is PAIN to fix
<Fujitsu> -s for summary, -h for human-readable.
<Raspberry> here's the upstream bug... https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9307
<ubotu> Freedesktop bug 9307 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "[965g]: Consistent crashes in any GL application with DRI enabled" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<malnilion> Griswold, figures, MS makes things complicated that shouldn't be complicated
<Griswold> malnilion, Yep yep.
<savvas00> hm it'll fit
<Griswold> So I have to go do a *bunch* of work to get animated cursors working properly.  :\
<Griswold> It will happen, just not anytime soon.
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, oops -- that's not my bug :P
<ethana3> i think i have one machine that updated /after/ the libc6 freeze, i'll check
<Raspberry> THIS bug... https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13492
<ubotu> Freedesktop bug 13492 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "965GM wine Messa crash when using DRI. Google-earth is also dying with error related to the mesa package" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<Fujitsu> Bug #178292, or bug #185423?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178292 in mesa "3D-Accelerated Games cause X to crash with Intel Driver" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178292
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185423 in wine "Wine crashes and close my session went to login screen (dup-of: 178292)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185423
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, they're all caused by the same MESA library issue
<Raspberry> different issues, but the same MESA library :)
<Fujitsu> Right, the former is the one you referenced earlier.
<Raspberry> and I marked 185423 as a dup of 178292 this week
<pwnguin> what's the name of the program / applet / logout dialo that appears when you hit quit in GNOME?
<Fujitsu> pwnguin: It's part of gnome-session, I think.
<Raspberry> I just think it would be a bad idea to have released hardy without this fixed and that is what was going to happen
<Raspberry> because this problem exists in gutsy
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: It would be very bad to release it with that, you're right.
<Raspberry> anyway -- on the positive side.. I've learned that we can make a difference alpha testing and I'm trying to register the bugs I find and find fixes for them upstream if I can and post that into the bugs
<YazzY> hm
<YazzY> i copied over the old libc6 and linked it to libc.so
<philip__> for libc6 fix, should i do amaranth's "cp --parents `dpkg -L libc6 | xargs` /path/to/mounted/partition/" or should I follow eTM_'s solution of extracting the libc6 package over?
<YazzY> ubt i still get the same malloc errors
<Fujitsu> YazzY: What arch?
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, my next thing to get on the devs about is Xournal is unusable in Hardy, but worked fine in Gutsy
<YazzY> Fujitsu: x86
<Fujitsu> YazzY: Ensure you've done libc6-i686 as well.
<pwnguin> Raspberry: what model of tablet have you?
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, I have a tablet and I used to take notes in Linux, but since I updated to Hardy, I can't ...
<Raspberry> pwnguin, ThinkPad x61t
<pwnguin> and whats unusable about it?
<h3sp4wn> that is a little annoying
<YazzY> Fujitsu: what do you mean by "Ive done" _
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: I see you've filed a bug.
<YazzY> ?
<Fujitsu> With a very nice number.
<h3sp4wn> It certainly wasn't locked in the archive 30 secs ago
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, I know I was thinking what else could I file to hit 200000 :P
<Fujitsu> h3sp4wn: Depends on which mirror you're using.
<Raspberry> pwnguin, see bug #199999
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199999 in xournal "Cursor moves but does not show drawn line in real-time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199999
<YazzY> Fujitsu: /lib/libc.so.6 points now to /lib/libc/2.6.1.so, what else do ineed to do?
<h3sp4wn> Fujitsu: gb.a
<h3sp4wn> or de.archive I forget on that box
<Raspberry> it makes it unusable because you can't see what you're writing until you've released the pressure on the pen
<Fujitsu> YazzY: You probably need to extract the whole old libc6 and libc6-i686.
<Raspberry> CellWriter works -- so it's something that Xournal is attached to ...a nd the Gnome "Journal" version doesn't seem to exist anymore
<pwnguin> Raspberry: i cant duplicate it
<pwnguin> it works fairly smoothly here
<Raspberry> is there a working screen capture app in Hardy?  I'll screen capture some video here
<h3sp4wn> you can just use dpkg --root= (What that is designed for)
<isaac> Raspberry: several ones
<isaac> Raspberry: recordmydesktop
<isaac> Raspberry: istanbul
<YazzY> Fujitsu: ive us keyboad now and i cant find the ' sign on mine which is norwegian, could you type it for me here?/
<pwnguin> !info gournal
<Fujitsu> h3sp4wn: Well, it was blocked on a.u.c a ocouple of hours back, so it might not have propgated.
<ubotu> gournal (source: gournal): Note taking application for non-windows platforms. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1 (hardy), package size 71 kB, installed size 332 kB
<Fujitsu> YazzY: Which? " ' `?
<Raspberry> pwnguin, I've tried with the pen and with the cursor with a fresh copy of xorg.conf
<Raspberry> pwnguin, cursor ... I mean mouse
<YazzY> the ` one , thanks ,Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> YazzY: It's a backtick, and is on the tilde key on most European keyboards.
<Raspberry> isaac, thanks -- I was trying ScreenKast and that just crashed my desktop
<YazzY> ok, cp --parents `dpkg -L libc6| xargs` /mnt/ is done
<pwnguin> Raspberry: is Use XInput enabled?
<YazzY> Fujitsu: you mean i should also run libc6-i686 as well?
<Fujitsu> YazzY: Probably.
<Raspberry> pwnguin, no
<h3sp4wn> Fujitsu: what do you mean by "Blocked"
<Raspberry> pwnguin, not in the xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> removed ?
<YazzY> Fujitsu: when i run the command i typed in ebfore, it says something like cp: omitting directory `/.'
<Fujitsu> h3sp4wn: chmod -r
<YazzY> cp: omitting directory `/lib'
<pwnguin> Raspberry: in xournal
<YazzY> Fujitsu: does it look correct ?
<ethana3> emailed link to fix to myself... rebooting onto livecd
<ethana3> bye
<Fujitsu> YazzY: COmmand is wrong. The second backtick goes before the pipe.
<Raspberry> pwnguin, I see there's a bug here 184996
<Raspberry> pwnguin, bug #184996
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184996 in xournal "Annotation tools are broken in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184996
<YazzY> ah
<Raspberry> pwnguin, yes it is enabled in Xournal
<YazzY> Fujitsu: now it says following:
<YazzY> cp --parents `dpkg -L libc6`| xargs /mnt/
<YazzY> cp: target `/lib/libutil.so.1' is not a directory
<YazzY> xargs: /mnt/: Permission denied
<Raspberry> pwnguin, if I uncheck it ... it works fine :p
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> well then, problem solved!
<pwnguin> sigh
<Raspberry> I'll note that in my bug
<Fujitsu> Wait, that command looks very wrong.
<Raspberry> I guess I don't know what XInput does relative to the app and I've asked the question in here for a few weeks before posting the bug :P
<Adys> to those who upgraded to libc6; were you able to get a root commandline after booting?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> YazzY: type ls /mnt
<h3sp4wn> Adys: No
<Adys> right just checking
<YazzY> DrUnKnMuNkY: its my root partition
<pwnguin> X11 assumes a set of core input devices, a mouse, keyboard etc
<h3sp4wn> Adys: actually I think I have sash
<YazzY> DrUnKnMuNkY: i have only one more mounted as /home
<pwnguin> XInput is a protocol to enable more advanced things like wacom pointers
<Fujitsu> YazzY: Apparently the backtick afterwards was correct, though that syntax is strange.
<pwnguin> it'll probably be discared in the future in favor of MPX, or merged, i donno
<DrUnKnMuNkY> command should be cp --parents `dpkg -L libc6 | xargs` /mnt
<muszek__> libc can be downloaded... at least I did it 10 minutes ago
<Fujitsu> muszek__: From some mirrors.
<pwnguin> the MPX guy complained that there was only 1 app that used Xinput, GIMP
<pwnguin> he should complain that there's two
<YazzY> muszek__: and downgraded?
<Fujitsu> We can't do anything to make mirrors update faster.
<DrUnKnMuNkY> YazzY: just did it by self a few minutes ago unfortunately
<DrUnKnMuNkY> myself*
<YazzY> DrUnKnMuNkY: did what?
<muszek__> YazzY: I haven't done anything yet... spent those 10 minutes trying to get here
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, not even if you rub them with Cheetah Blood?
<pwnguin> Raspberry: what digitizer does that tablet use?
<YazzY> ah
<YazzY> the comand
<Raspberry> pwnguin, serial-based wacom
<pwnguin> odd
<pwnguin> gnome?
<YazzY> muszek__: where did you grab the package?
<Raspberry> pwnguin, there are two models a lower res touch-screen model and a higher res (1400x1050) tablet only
<Raspberry> and I have the higher res
<WelshDragon> Is there any way to fix glibc without involving a restart or is that the only way?
<pwnguin> Raspberry: mine's 1440x900
<DrUnKnMuNkY> YazzY: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4506412&postcount=57
<pwnguin> Raspberry: does your right click work right by default?
<Raspberry> pwnguin, no... I have to setup all the buttons in the xorg.conf
<pwnguin> heh
<DrUnKnMuNkY> YazzY: i had to run dpkg -i libc* twice to get the packages to install btw
<Raspberry> pwnguin, otherwise the eraser tip and right click don't work
<Raspberry> pwnguin, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Wacom_Serial_Tablet_PC_Stylus
<YazzY> DrUnKnMuNkY: you had downloaded the packages and installed them then ?
<pwnguin> right, but i have this problem where buttons 1 and 2 are switched
<YazzY> DrUnKnMuNkY: i thought you fixed it with the cp command
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I've got 2.6.12-generic running and attempting to fire up VirtualBox .. after setting it all up I click start and it tells me .. "Virtualbox kernel driver not installed" then tells me to modprobe the vboxdrv .. I try and it fails, telling my to look at dmesg, but I don't see anything erronious in dmesg .. help?
<sdh> "package locked in archive, cannot be downloaded" <-- i just did
<DrUnKnMuNkY> YazzY: all that allowed me to do was to chroot into the partition
<pwnguin> Raspberry: yea, i know. handy resource, even for my toshiba tecra m7
<Fujitsu> NineTeen67Comet: Do you have the appropriate virtualbox modules package installed?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> YazzY: i still wasn't able to boot until i reinstalled those packages
<Raspberry> pwnguin, the tablet is great though... much more sturdy than the Toshiba M200 tablet I had before ... and the screen is always clear... the M200 had that clear cover but had space between the screen and tablet so the longer you used it you got a lot of debris between the clear layers of the screen
<YazzY> DrUnKnMuNkY: i may be doing something wrong, do i need to chroot to my partition after i booted livecd and ran the cp command?
<NineTeen67Comet> Fujitsu: Um, I did vbox-ose ose-source and ose-module (it took with it 2.14.12 and i386 modules..)
<Raspberry> pwnguin, and you couldn't remove the clear cover without unscrewing it and Toshiba said that'd void the warranty
 * NineTeen67Comet virtualbox-ose- etc etc
<WelshDragon> Hmmm, Is there a way to open the terminal from the liveCD, using the libc from the liveCD, while being booted into hardy?
<Raspberry> pwnguin, so I'll clean it when the warranty expires in another year
<DrUnKnMuNkY> YazzY: you should do it while you're still in the livecd
<h3sp4wn> WelshDragon: Is your shell working ?
<WelshDragon> ive got a shell open
<malnilion> Raspberry, that'd be really annoying, I bet
<Raspberry> pwnguin, since I've already replaced the keyboard on the toshiba under warranty ...
<YazzY> DrUnKnMuNkY: do what exactly?
<YazzY> DrUnKnMuNkY: chroot?
<NineTeen67Comet> WelshDragon: Can you chroot into the live cd? .. I'm not sure how you'd do it, but it could get ugly .. lol
<h3sp4wn> WelshDragon: Yeah but is it actually still working
<Raspberry> malnilion, here's what you have to do to clean it... http://www.telusplanet.net/~mykl/one.jpg
<YazzY> DrUnKnMuNkY: chroot and then dpkg -i the pacakges?
<h3sp4wn> (I would guess it won't let you sudo)
<WelshDragon> some things are some things are h3sp4wn...like apt isn't...but cp is...
<WelshDragon> i'll try a sudo now
<sdh> yeah i can't su or sudo sadly and have no root console open
<pwnguin> Raspberry: what i find silly though is that part at the end of the wiki where you bind button 1 to button 1, and so on
<WelshDragon> ok no sudo :(
<SlimG> Is there a particular reason for why the hardy .iso filenames doesn't identify the content (gnome/kde and alpha version number) ?
<gordonjcp> Fujitsu: Gutsy ships a lot of frankly knackered audio packages
<DrUnKnMuNkY> YazzY: yes. chroot then dpkg -i the packages. you're already root once you've chrooted so no need to sudo. you need to move the packages onto the hard drive before you can do that though
<Raspberry> pwnguin, heh yeah -- I didn't have to bind button one... I only had to bind button 3 to button 2 and button 2 to button 3 :P
<h3sp4wn> I need to find the alpha 4 live usb I had somewhere
<Raspberry> h3sp4wn, I burned a new Alpha6 CD and that worked :)
<pwnguin> i have button2 bound to button 3
<YazzY> DrUnKnMuNkY: but the cp command you run without chrooting, right ?
<h3sp4wn> Raspberry: No CD drive (without moving tons of stuff)
<pwnguin> maybe that other part will help with eraser tip identification
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> virtualbox is obtained by SUN
<DrUnKnMuNkY> YazzY: correct. cp the files before you chroot. sorry if my instructions are a little confusing.. it's 5:30 am for me and i need to sleep
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> interesting
<YazzY> DrUnKnMuNkY: ok, np, thanks
<Raspberry> wow
<pwnguin> Raspberry: cellwriter's pretty neat. i should start a bounty to get it to dock correctly
<Raspberry> very interesting
<h3sp4wn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Do they support Solaris at the moment ?
<Raspberry> pwnguin, I know the developer -- he lives in town here :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> h3sp4wn, i think so
<pwnguin> ah
<pwnguin> cool.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> h3sp4wn, check their home page
<pwnguin> i made sure it got into hardy ;)
<Raspberry> pwnguin, there's a big Linux community in the Minneapolis / St Paul Minnesota area -- we've got Codeweavers here too :)
<malnilion> Raspberry, yeah, at some point I'm going to have to replace the screen in my HP laptop
<Kejk_PL> eh, I upgraded libc6 ;P
<Raspberry> malnilion, the IBM are using a new technology... there's no space between the screens -- so you can't get dust in there
<Kejk_PL> i'll try that workaaround :)
<Raspberry> malnilion, I've very impressed -- it gets lots of fingerprints on it though because of the antiglare coating, but when the backlight is on you can't see them
<pwnguin> Raspberry: i imagine the space between the digitizer and the lcd prevents you from ruining the lcd
<pwnguin> via pressure
<pwnguin> Raspberry: ultimately, I'd like to see about running ubuntu-mobile on tablets
<Raspberry> pwnguin, yeah -- but there's something new with the ThinkPad X61
<Wobbo> is it only the libc6-i686 package that shouldn't be updated?
<malnilion> Nothing libc6 should be upgraded
<ethana2> thank goodness for livecds
<malnilion> Wobbo, but you don't really have to worry since the dl has been blocked
<Wobbo> that is the only libc package in my list
<Wobbo> malnilion, strange i updated an half hour ago and it broke my comp, i fixed thanks to the posts in the forum
<pwnguin> Raspberry: you'll like this
<pwnguin> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1891727&group_id=163434&atid=827733
<ubotu> Sourceforge bug 1891727 "linuxwacom 0.7.9 + Xorg 7.3 XInput issues" [Pri: 5,Open]
<Fujitsu> malnilion: Not all mirrors have updated yet.
<Raspberry> I would have bought an IBM Tablet 2 years ago when I bought my Toshiba, but they didn't have them then :)
<Raspberry> hehe
<malnilion> Fujitsu, my bad, noted :)
<malnilion> Wobbo, also you might have the bad deb still cached
<pwnguin> they did
<pwnguin> they were just massively outdated
<pwnguin> x41ts
<Wobbo> lol, i just pressed update again, and see "configuring libc6" i guess i have to fix my computer again =D
<Raspberry> hey, there it is...
<Raspberry> * Short fix without recompiling: uncheck the "Use XInput" box in the
<Raspberry> Options menu
<mikl> oops, now my bash is broken...
<mikl> is there a way to log in with another shell, bypassing bash?
<h3sp4wn> init=/bin/sash
<h3sp4wn> (or busybox but you need them installed already)
<BUGabund1> baaa
<BUGabund1> now I read the topic!!!
<BUGabund1> getting core dumps and seg faults
<h3sp4wn> It won't work unless its statically linked
<mikl> BUGabund1: yeah, me too
<BUGabund1> still no bug on LP?
<BUGabund1> strange
<BUGabund1> all there are there are old
<Raspberry> pwnguin, thanks -- I made notes to the sf.net bug in my xournal bugs I'm watching -- I see both issues mentioned in the sf notes
<Raspberry> pwnguin, might have to have these bugs associated with the wacom drivers instead of xournal
<savvas> aaand we're back
<Raspberry> pwnguin, interesting http://quill.sourceforge.net/
<h3sp4wn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/201673
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201673 in glibc "Hardy: "invalid pointer: 0xb7ef4b70" no program will start." [Critical,Fix released]
<h3sp4wn> (There is 15 duplicates as well should be fixed)
<BUGabund1> thanks h3sp4wn
<pwnguin> Raspberry: i'd call it an "also affects"
<Raspberry> pwnguin, I'll ask Michael (cellwriter dev) about the docking issues next time I talk to him
<pwnguin> Raspberry: ive already spoken with him a bit about it (please do ask if theres any progress); apparently the current theory is metacity allows only gnome-panel to create "struts"
<muszek__> rebooting to live cd... wish me luck
<pwnguin> Raspberry: not a fan of java or gestures
<Raspberry> pwnguin, I don't see the bug registered against ubuntu anywhere... although there are a lot of wacom bugs open
<pwnguin> Raspberry: vista added gestures and they're dumb
<pwnguin> Raspberry: then add it ;)
<pwnguin> it's already filed upstream thouhg
<pwnguin> seems like duplicating work
<Raspberry> pwnguin, interesting request bug #90451
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90451 in hal "Add Tablet PC support (patch included)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/90451
<Raspberry> it was submitted a year ago ... so maybe this year :)
<astan> hey. is it possible to make the root fs with XFS filesystem using alternate installer?
<pwnguin> Raspberry: you think it enables automatic rotation support?
<Raspberry> I've used OpenSuSE it does more than that
<Raspberry> the Pen just works by checking a box
<pwnguin> handyh
<Raspberry> and it knows everything about it ... and you can say this is eraser, this is right click... et al
<ethana2> cp: omitting directory `lib'      ...why??
<Raspberry> check out OpenSuSE 11 -- it's very cool... just updating packages is very slow
<ethana2> i'm trying to un-bork my hardy install
<ethana2> why does cp omit the directory?
<Raspberry> pwnguin, I think providing better support for UMPCs, Tablets, Media Centers, et al is a good way for Linux / Ubuntu to gain marketshare... Tablets and things like that are all after-thoughts on Windows / Mac (not really supported at all) -- and so having it just work because of the modular design of linux would allow for a larger user base
<Q-FUNK> ah. I was gonna asked if fixed libc6 packages have been uploaded... :)
<cprov> hi, I've installed the broken libc package and rebooted (!!!) I'm using a X61, so no CD whatsoever. I can boot into the initramfs. Would it be possible to mount a pen-drive ?
<Raspberry> pwnguin, mythtv is great for the media center...  CellWriter Xournal and other apps are great for Tablets
<emgent> it's broken only in i386...
<pwnguin> Raspberry: if you havent heard, Intel contracted canonical to write a UPMC version of ubuntu
<Raspberry> pwnguin, hadn't heard -- very cool
<Raspberry> pwnguin,  I've been working with Adobe to port Lightroom or at least get it 100% functional in WINE
<pwnguin> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<LeerokTheLacerta> The only thing I have to complain about is that Ubuntu doesn't run well on computers with 350Mhz and 64MB of RAM
<Raspberry> pwnguin,  oh ... yeah, I saw that :)  I just didn't want to play around ... since it's not a prime-time thing yet :)
<emgent> see  https://launchpad.net/bugs/201673
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201673 in glibc "Hardy: "invalid pointer: 0xb7ef4b70" no program will start." [Critical,Fix released]
<Raspberry> pwnguin, I'd love to try Mobile out on a ASUS Eee PC
<Raspberry> pwnguin, I'm waiting until the new Eee models are released next month
<pwnguin> what's with the urgency=low on the new libc?
<BUGabund1> is it fix released or not??
<pwnguin> does the new eee have a tablet?
<Raspberry> pwnguin, says critical here (importance)
<Raspberry> pwnguin, no :(
<pwnguin> glibc (2.7-9ubuntu2) hardy; urgency=low
<Raspberry> that's the new one
<Raspberry> I thought
<pwnguin> yes
<Raspberry> that broke everything
<pwnguin> hmm
<ethana2> got it unborked by the guide... should work now..
<Raspberry> I can't check, I purged my logs
<pwnguin> i think it was -ubuntu1
<Raspberry> er I mean my cache
<pwnguin> lp knows
<pwnguin> yea, this is -ubuntu2
<pwnguin> im just curious now what the urgency line means
<Raspberry> I just ordered a new Dell XPS One for a customer today -- so we'll see how that loks
<Fujitsu> cprov: You might well be able to. Plug it in and see if the kernel tells you which device it is.
<naught101> where do I find a java runtime environment in hardy? I have all of them installed (GCJ, sun5, and sun6)
<naught101> I can find the GCJ one, but open office doesn't like it
<Fujitsu> If not, you could make the USB flash drive bootable.
<Raspberry> pwnguin, I've got some "load stations" on a rail guided manufacturing setup that currently run Windows CE with touch screens -- it'd be interesting to have them run Ubuntu Mobile instead because there's no support for CE anymore
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> i doubt you can get it to run on them
<Raspberry> I've got some custom apps that interface with the RS232 on these $750,000 machines -- it's all JAVA so it'd be nice if we could run it straight from the load stations
<pwnguin> wince isnt quite the MID
<Raspberry> all the WINCE stations use is IE to view a webpage hosted by the controller that displays the parts currently being machined
<pwnguin> Raspberry: well, in the past i'd been trying it out via an second x server
<pwnguin> you can at least see how what you'd be starting from
<Raspberry> yeah
<Raspberry> pwnguin, have you used KVM yet?
<pwnguin> to switch keyboards?
<Raspberry> no
<Raspberry> :P
<pwnguin> then no
<pwnguin> im not a big fan of virtualization
<Raspberry> Ubuntu has ditched Xen in 8.04 and is now support KVM
<pwnguin> which apparently makes me a heretic
<pwnguin> orly
<Raspberry> yeah
<Raspberry> I was going to get XEN working, but Ubuntu's Wiki says No
<pwnguin> well, less kernel devs slaving on xen compatibility
<pwnguin> has to be a good thing
<heanol> no xen at all in 8.04?
<Raspberry> i'm sure it'll still be around
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: It hasn't been ditched, it is simply not going to be officially supported. Same as Gutsy.
<heanol> heh
<Yacci> help! The hibernate-mode doesn't work on my laptop. It goes until a black screen but doesn't turn off power.
<heanol> i hope it's not even more buggy than in gutsy
<heanol> gutsy xen is buggy as hell..
<Raspberry> yup
<Fujitsu> heanol: WOrks fine for me. What issues do you have?
<Raspberry> which is why I couldn't use it :)
<cprov> Fujitsu, the kernel sees the new device connected on USB but doesn't list (lsusb) or attach it
<heanol> Fujitsu: I have to add extra='xencons=tty' to the config-file to even get the domU to boot for example
<muszek__> there are like 5 different solutions to libc6 problem... any suggestion non which one to choose?
<Raspberry> I wanted to run OpenSuSE because they've got all the XEN stuff nice and packaged with a GUI, but their day-to-day interface (X) usability is horrible..
<heanol> and change some udev/rtc-stuff every time i create a new domU with xen-create-image
<Fujitsu> cprov: It won't automount, and lsusb probably wants some FS mounted that isn't... Does it mention sdb or something?
<heanol> and i had to make some clock tweaks
<Raspberry> muszek__, the one that references cp --parents
<muszek__> "sudo dpkg --root=/path/to/mount/point --admindir=/path/to/mountpoint/var/lib/dpkg -i libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb libc6-i686_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb" looks the prettiest...
<heanol> echo "jiffies" > /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/current_clocksource
<heanol> echo 1 > /proc/sys/xen/independent_wallclock
<heanol> like that..
<Yacci> hm. What can I do?
<Fujitsu> heanol: Those are easy to script around, but you have a point.
<heanol> or the domU would hang/time go crazy
<cprov> Fujitsu, no it just say someting was connected
<heanol> had to turn off transmit checksum also
<heanol> Fujitsu: indeed they are, once you figure all the tweaks out :)
<muszek__> Raspberry: any reason why?  I'd guess that dpkg would solve things better than regular copying of files
<Raspberry> muszek__, yeah do that then
<henkjan> heanol: patch xen-create-image to do that
<Fujitsu> cprov: Try mounting /dev/sdb1 somewhere, I guess. If that doesn't work, we'll have to poke further.
<muszek__> ok
<Raspberry> basically when I was setting everything up in XEN it seemed like it was a house of cards -- way too much tweaking
<heanol> henkjan: sure
<gordonjcp> I found Xen to be pretty easy to set up
<heanol> i'm not saying it's a hard problem to work around once you _know_ what to work around
<heanol> but setting it up the first time was quite hard
<Raspberry> gordonjcp, in Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> yup
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: It's very stable for me, and I only needed one change to get things working.
<heanol> who knows what new kind of tweaks are needed when i upgrade the server to hardy..
<henkjan> heanol: i suffered the same issues with gutsy
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, interesting
<ethana2> ok, i went in at it from a livecd
<gordonjcp> I especially liked how once it was going, I could just create a new Xen machine and it would create appropriate LVM slices for the disk
<pwnguin> Raspberry: it's been committed upstream
<secretlondon> thanks for the libc note, so even -9 borked?
<pwnguin> (the hal stuff)
<ethana2> rebooted, and it still didn't like me
<cprov> Fujistsu, nah it doesn't work (tried several devices)
<Fujitsu> The IO and CPU load on one system is very high, but it works fine.
<ethana2> i replaced libc6 and libc6-i686 with safe files
<henkjan> heanol: just stay with your dom0 at gutsy and only use hardy in your domU's
<ethana2> merging and replacing all, from out of a two .deb files
<heanol> henkjan: that's a good idea actually
<heanol> how long will gutsy be supported?
<ethana2> ....it still wouldn't boot
<henkjan> heanol: thats what i'm gonna do
<Fujitsu> cprov: Grumble.
<Fujitsu> cprov: Try modprobing usb_storage
<henkjan> i'm using my dom0 only to control domU's. No other services running on it (exept ssh ofcourse ;) )
<ethana2> the guide said to check if it was okay by chroot /media/disk
<ethana2> ...it said it couldn't load /bin/bash because of permissions
<ethana2> i rebooted anyway
<Fujitsu> ethana2: The live CD may have mounted the FS noexec for no particularly good reason.
<ethana2> Fujitsu: oh, ok
<orvokki> Can't you just unmount and remount it then?
<Fujitsu> In which case it should be fine.
<Fujitsu> orvokki: Or without the unmounting step, yeah.
<ethana2> i rebooted back onto the livecd...
<orvokki> Right.
<ethana2> i'll try to mount it now
<magnetron> hi! i tried to boot the haldy alpha 6 cd in Qemu, but it drops down to a Busybox Ash shell. is there any known workaround?
<orvokki> Btw, what's with that libc6 thing?
<Raspberry> any suggestions on fixing this screen brightness problem with my Laptop LCD
<Fujitsu> orvokki: Hardy's current libc6 is horribly broken.
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: Wait, as it's known.
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, k :P
<naught101> Raspberry: does it work by clicking on the battery monitor?
<Raspberry> no
<pwnguin> it's a known bug; is anyone assigned to it?
<ethana2> Fujitsu: it mounted it the same way i guess then
<muszek__> sudo dpkg --root=/media/disk --admindir=/media/disk/var/lib/dpkg -i libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb libc6-i686_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb
<muszek__> dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `mt-daapd' in statoverride file
<ethana2> how do i allow it to execute?
<Raspberry> hmm
<Raspberry> it's brigher now
<Raspberry> I moved the brightness applet all the way up to the top and then backlight shut off after 20 min while it was idle
<Raspberry> and now when I wiggled the mouse to tweak it again the brightness is up
<muszek__> any help?
<Raspberry> but I can't adjust it
<Raspberry> i'll move it all the way back to the lowest setting and let it idle and see if it'll be dim in 20 min
<Fujitsu> muszek__: Argh.
<Fujitsu> muszek__: adduser mt-daapd
<Fujitsu> On the live CD.
<Fujitsu> That should fix it.
<Fujitsu> I hope.
<cprov> Fujitsu, slightly better, it attached to a block device, but no mounting yet
<muszek__> Fujitsu: oko
<Fujitsu> cprov: It might not have a partition table, in which case you'll need to mount the raw device.
<ethana2> Fujitsu: how do I allow binaries on the partition to be executed?
<Fujitsu> ethana2: Mount it without the noexec option.
<Fujitsu> mount -o remount /path/to/wherever
<ethana2> oh, ok
<Fujitsu> remount means you can change the options without unmounting first.
<Raspberry> I've been keeping notes of everything I change from the standard Ubuntu Install to get the X61t / Tablet working so once Hardy is released I should have a pretty comprehensive document
<Fujitsu> Raspberry: That'd be great to have on the wiki.
<Raspberry> I need to shoot an email over to a friend of mine @ IBM and find out how to get the WiFi light working...
<muszek__> Fujitsu: http://pastebin.us/?show=m2ed9eb6e <-- could you  please help me?
<henkjan>  6142 henkjan   20   0  511m 282m 5116 S  2.0 27.9   1:14.71 evolution-data-
<Raspberry> Fujitsu, I just made a bunch of changes to my notes as the 3d stuff was fixed
<henkjan> why is evolution-data-server so memory hungry
<muszek__> Fujitsu: should I force it somehow?
<henkjan> i'm not even using evolution
<Raspberry> henkjan, but you should be :P
<henkjan> Raspberry: i'm happy with mutt :)
<orvokki> Fujitsu: I think I personally like eTM_'s solution to that fixing that breakage. :)
<ethana2> Fujitsu: didn't seem to work
<Raspberry> ouch ... since I updated to the latest X intel drivers now the system restarted into bulletproof :P
<Fujitsu> muszek__: Try to use dpkg to remove libc6-i686 first.
<ethana2> Fujitsu: mount -o remount /media/disk
<Raspberry> I think I'll try a restart
<ethana2> Fujitsu: permission is still denied to execut
<Fujitsu> ethana2: You'll probably need to specify /path/to/your/device as well.
<Fujitsu> ethana2: Ah, damn.
<Fujitsu> Try -o remount, exec
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> Fujitsu: wow, it still doesn't like it
<cprov> Fujitsu, depite of being recognized as sdb1 it can't be mounted. Could it be because it's a vfat disk ?
<cprov> Fujitsu, do I need any extra k modules to mount vfat ?
<Fujitsu> cprov: Could be. There'll be a module for that, but it might not be in the initramfs :(
<Fujitsu> cprov: Try modprobing vfat, but it may well not be there.
<cprov> vfat & fat are installed, though
<muszek__> Fujitsu: ubuntu-minimal depends on libc6-i686. (can't remove)
<Fujitsu> cprov: Hummm.
<Fujitsu> muszek__: Bah. Just copy the files over manually, I guess.
<muszek__> Fujitsu: roger
<cprov> Fujitsu, `cfdisk /dev/sdb` fails ... it might indicate something
<Fujitsu> cprov: Is cfdisk actually in the initramfs, though?
<ethana3> alright, on freenode on both machines now...
<Shoopuf> I have an install CD for Ubuntu 7.10... Can I download a minimal update package to upgrade it to 8.04 ALPHA? Or do I have to download the entire ALPHA install CD?
<cprov> Fujitsu, yes :)
<Ng> Shoopuf: upgrading 7.10 or downloading the alpha install CD won't be hugely different in size, in terms of the downoad
<ethana3> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -o remount, exec /media/disk      ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /media/disk      chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<Fujitsu> cprov: You sure it's sdb?
<ethana2> Fujitsu: what do you make of that?
<bazhang> is there a minimal installer for Hardy; or will that only be after final release?
<Fujitsu> ethana2: You didn't manage to chmod -x /bin/bash at some point, did you?
<Fujitsu> bazhang: The alternate installer, you mean?
<ethana2> I don't believe so....
<bazhang> Fujitsu: nah the 9MB or so minimal iso
<cprov> Fujitsu, the kernel message says so
<ethana3> chmod +x /media/disk/bin/bash
<ethana3> can't hurt anything, right?
<Fujitsu> cprov: Do you know if it is meant to have a prtition table?
<Fujitsu> ethana2: That can't kill anything, no.
<ethana3> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod +x /media/disk/bin/bash        ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /media/disk            chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<cprov> Fujitsu, it mounts fine in the mac I'm using right now
<Fujitsu> cprov: Right, but it would have determined that itself...
<Fujitsu> Mounting neither sdb nor sdb1 gives useful errors?
<cprov> FUjitsu, no, if it does they seem to be eaten by dash
<Fujitsu> Nothing logged to the console (dmesg)?
<bazhang> Shoopuf: just checking if there is a minimal installer--is that what you wanted or did you want the whole thing: you can do update-manager -d for that via the net if you wish
<cprov> yes, `dmesg` says it's sdb ... no errors
<cprov> FUjitsu, am I missing futher usb modules ? `lsmod | grep usb` lists only usb_storage, libusual, scsi_mod and usbcore
<ethana3> Fujitsu: ...how is this even possible?  Do you know?
<Fujitsu> I'm thoroughly confused, then. In this situation, I'd normally remove the harddisk and fix it on another system, but you likely don't have the hardware to do that for a laptop drive.
<Shoopuf> bazhang: It's alright, I've started downloading alpha although it will take a while. :P
<Fujitsu> cprov: If it can see it as sdb, I doubt you could need any more.
<bazhang> Shoopuf: ah okay; nice to see you join the club ;]
<ethana3> Fujitsu: stumped?
<Shoopuf> bazhang: Thanks. :P Finally could afford a large stack of DVD-Rs, so backing everythin up then gonna nosedive back into Ubuntu.
<Fujitsu> ethana3: I've no idea, I'm afraid.
<Fujitsu> Anyhow, you don't really need to chroot. It's just for testing, AFAICS.
<ethana3> Well when i booted it failed
<Fujitsu> Failed how?
<ethana3> the orange bar stopped dead
<ethana3> as did the rest of the machine
<Fujitsu> Take splash and quiet out of the GRUB commandline, and see what it does.
<ethana3> ...quite as if libc wasn't present and nothing could proceed
<ethana3> uh, ok
<ethana3> just a minute
<dennda> Hi
<ethana2> rebooting...
<savvas> I just posted my version of fixing the libc6 problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4506738&postcount=75
<dennda> Is this SCIM-thing going to be included by default in final hardy?
<savvas> hopefully I'll help some poor chap :P
<Fujitsu> cprov: If you really can't get it to mount at all, you might have to either find a USB CD drive, or make your USB flash drive bootable, I'm afraid.
<orvokki> savvas: The solution on page two didn't work?
<Ng> dennda: see bug 199030
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199030 in scim "Can't close SCIM" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199030
<savvas> orvokki: no, I had problems with udev/vol_id
<orvokki> Hmm.
<ethana2> oh wow, kernel panic
<savvas> and broken package installs
<orvokki> savvas: Imo there should be a minibootstrap script just for this use included with alpha and beta cd's.
<ethana2> permission was denied to run-init for /sbin/init
<ethana2> how the heck....
<Fujitsu> ethana2: What on *earth* did you do to your filesystem?
<orvokki> savvas: Which would use a prefixed apt and try to downgrade the system.
<ethana2> *slaps forehead*
<ethana2> manually installed libc6 .deb's from a livecd
<ethana2> ...merge all , replace all
<ethana2> dumped the data parts from the debs into /
<orvokki> savvas: That way you could use the apt database on hard disk even though you are unable to chroot.
<dennda> thanks, Ng
<dennda> this thing is *really* annoying
<ethana2> ...the .deb's are on the ubuntu forums thread...
<ethana2> ok, well, the fix should be simple, right?
<ethana2> chmod +x everything in $PATH
<ethana2> rebooting back onto livecd
<savvas> orvokki: i fixed it using chroot
<savvas> orvokki: but you're probably right about the script
<orvokki> savvas: Well, I heard someone couldn't even chroot with the libc6 problems.
<orvokki> So we need someething close to foolproof.
<Turski> hi
<orvokki> Prefixed apt-fix could be just that.
<Turski> i got a "little" problem
<Turski> #
<Turski> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Turski> sorry
<Turski> wrong paste
<orvokki> Rather use pastebin.
<Turski> http://pastebin.com/d767902e5
<orvokki> Oh, you did. :)
<Turski> problem is down there
<Turski> yeh ;)
<Joelio> hey guys, just ran and upgrade and it's hosed my glibc
<Turski> Joelio: mee too
<orvokki> Turski: A guess: libc6 botching that's also in the topic?
<Turski> looks like that...
<Joelio> is it going to be a case of live cd, chroot, make sure the package has been fixed, apt-get update again; upgrade
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4506738&postcount=75 the fix
<bazhang> Joelio: and Turski
<Turski> ok
<Turski> but why the hell that package is there?
<bazhang> youre welcome Turski
<Joelio> bazhang: cheers
<bazhang> no worries Joelio ;]
<ethana3> Fujitsu: sudo chmod +x /sbin -R
<ethana3> will that make all files within /sbin executable
<ethana3> ?
<Fujitsu> Why were they unexecutable in the first place?
<Fujitsu> ethana3: ^^
<ethana3> I have no idea at all
<ethana3> ok, i touched the machine
<ethana3> i'm magical
<ethana3> ....so.  will that do it?
<Fujitsu> It should.
<ethana3> ok
<ethana3> here I go, wish me luck
<Fujitsu> Good luck!
<ethana3> ..someone else's luck I mean
<ethana3> yeah, ok, that may work ;)
<ethana3> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/disk$ sudo chmod +x /media/disk/sbin -R
<ethana3> It didn't complain.. onto the rest of $PATH
<Yacci> Now, I need help!
<Yacci> The buttons on the upper Panel are very confused.
<ethana3> *sigh* ...rebooting
<vistakiller> i just update kubuntu
<vistakiller> the new tool desktop effects it seems is not working correct
<Yacci> i tried strg+alt+backspace several times but it just went more and more chaotic
<savvas> they're building the new libc6 :)
<ethana2> ok...  i hope this works....
<ethana2> yeah, i know not to complain about /firefox/ anymore
<ethana2> heh
<Yacci> hm... restart
<vistakiller> i have lost and my alt+f2 is not working now
<savvas> I hope yacci knows how to panic during a kernel panic
<savvas> :p
<ethana2> same exact kernel panic
<GatoLoko^> hi
<cprov> Fujitsu, no way to mount that... I'm really in serious trouble.
<ethana2> good gosh, what /have/ i done?
 * ethana2 sobs
<ethana2> that was my machine with the two seats!
<Fujitsu> Two systems I can't fix :( Damn.
<ethana2> ...and pulseaudio set up to give each user one speaker
<rsk> is the new glibc just built, fixed ?
<secretlondon> libc6 has been released I think according to the bug anyway
<ethana2> ...time to grab conf files, where does userful keep it's xorg.conf?
<secretlondon> takes time to get to the mirrors etc
<rsk> 2.7-9ubuntu2
<Fujitsu> cprov: How'd you install Ubuntu on it in the first place? We can hopefully abuse that method to fix it.
<savvas> Fujitsu: still the libc6 bug?
<Fujitsu> rsk: It failed to build, unfortunately.
<Fujitsu> savvas: Yes.
<savvas> Fujitsu: can't boot in 2.6.24-12 kernel ? :)
<secretlondon> Fujitsu: :(
<Fujitsu> savvas: That's nothing to do with the glibc issue.
<cprov> Fujitsu, via a ubuntu-live pen-drive
<Fujitsu> cprov: That's what I suspected. That'd work, if you can obtain or create one.
<cprov> Fujitsu, when I use to have a machine running ubuntu :(
<unggnu> hi all
<savvas> Fujitsu: what's the problem then? can't boot from a live cd?
<Fujitsu> I'm still entirely mystified as to why it's not mounting.
<unggnu> Since some days I have problems with login
<Fujitsu> savvas: They're not my machines. I speak of cprov's and ethana2's.
<unggnu> Login works but I can only see and move a mouse on a black screen
<savvas> oh
<unggnu> this happens with vesa driver too so it is no nvidia problem
<secretlondon> unggnu we have a bug on that just now
<unggnu> but my Hardy installaton with Intel driver works fine
<unggnu> secretlondon, cool, could you post the link?
<ethana2> Fujitsu: if there's anyone out there that's cocky, direct them to me
<savvas> ethana2: still there? suffering from the libc6 problem?
<secretlondon> unggnu: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/201746
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201746 in ubuntu "Since last upgrade yesterday, after booting the sistem (everything normal including sound), I can't see the desktop. Amd64 Nvidia Gforce" [Undecided,New]
<ethana2> that my predicament may humble them
<ethana2> yes
<ethana2> ...actually, i'm suffering from, shall we say....
<ethana2> a /severely compounded/ libc6 problem
<unggnu> secretlondon, thanks
<savvas> ethana2: reboot the machine in live mode, let's try again together
<ethana2> oh, ok
<secretlondon> unngnu: needs more info etc etc
<ethana2> booting off livecd...
<Fujitsu> ethana2: I'm very impressed at what you managed. I've never seen such a thing done before :P
<savvas> ethana2: connect it to irc again, run gnome terminal and: uname -a
<YazzY> glibc issue fixed
<ethana2> Fujitsu: thanks!
<YazzY> freakin morons shouldnt have commited broken libs
<secretlondon> oi code of conduct
<ethana2> YazzY: be nice.. ;)
<ethana2> they were just doing such an awesome job we forgot this was alpha
<ethana2> that's all
<secretlondon> indeed
<savvas> YazzY: the problem is that it's alpha, you're the tester :)
<YazzY> the problem is someone should have done some basic testing before commiting
<savvas> you did it
<YazzY> the commiter tests his work before spreading it
<Fujitsu> YazzY: They likely did. It may have a been built slightly differently on the developer's machine.
<YazzY> this is normal
<unggnu> secretlondon, Do you have created the bug report?
<Fujitsu> If they had LDFLAGS set (which is not at all inconceivable), the bug would not have appeared.
<YazzY> well, its fixed
<savvas> I don't see a problem here, apart from sloppy fingers that apt-get upgrade without waiting a bit
<secretlondon> unggnu: its not my bug, just saw it in -bugs-announce
<Fujitsu> As the buildds don't have a custom LDFLAGS, the bug appears.
<unggnu> secretlondon, ok, thx
<unggnu> many information missing but I will try
<unggnu> I am not sure which is the reason
<secretlondon> if you have it too then it may be interesting
<r3boot> OMGWTFBBQ, libc6 is hosed :X ;P (already fixed it, j/k ;)
<savvas> ethana3: uname -a
<ethana3> k
<ethana3> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ uname -a        Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-8-generic #1 SMP Thu Feb 14 20:40:45 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<savvas> ethana3: mkdir $HOME/aptfiles && cd $HOME/aptfiles
<secretlondon> unggnu: if its a common bug then we may have a better report anyway, 1 para bug reports are pretty hard going..
<ethana3> k
<savvas> ethana3: wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11110565/libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb
<savvas> ethana3: wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11110566/libc6-dev_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb
<ethana3> it's working on them now...
<savvas> ethana3: wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11110569/libc6-i686_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb
<savvas> aye
<ethana3> one down, working on two
<ethana3> two down, working on three
<savvas> ethana3: while it's downloading: sudo mkdir /media/disk
<ethana3> it's done...
<savvas> what's your root partition?
<ethana3> savvas: i have not mounted that partition yet; should I?
<ethana3> oh, it's uh..
<savvas> ethana3: no, what's the /dev/ of your root partition?
<ethana3> i only know it's size
<savvas> ethana3: gksu gparted
<ethana3> 170-something GB
<ethana3> k
<ethana3> /dev/sda3
<savvas> ethana3: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/disk
<ethana3> mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist
<savvas> you're jumping off commands?
<savvas> 12:22:51 < savvas> ethana3: while it's downloading: sudo mkdir /media/disk
<ethana3> ok, second..
<ethana3> mounted
<ethana3> sorry, temporary confusion
<savvas> ethana3: ls /media/disk
<savvas> you see something like: bin    dev   initrd          lib    lost+found  opt   sbin  tmp  vmlinuz ?
<ethana3> yes
<savvas> ok great
<savvas> the downloads are over?
<ethana3> yes
<savvas> mkdir $HOME/apttemp && cd $HOME/apttemp
<ethana3> k
<savvas> cp $HOME/aptfiles/libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb ./
<ethana3> k
<savvas> ar vx libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb
<savvas> tar xzf data.tar.gz
<savvas> rm data.tar.gz libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_amd64.deb debian-binary control.tar.gz
<savvas> oops
<savvas> ethana3: rm data.tar.gz libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb debian-binary control.tar.gz
<ethana3> tar: data.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<savvas> uhm
<savvas> 12:28:41 < savvas> ar vx libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb
<ethana3> hold on..
<savvas> ok i'll wait for confirmation on each command
<ethana3> yes please do
<savvas> ar done?
<ethana3> i think so
<savvas> did it mention data.tar.gz in the output?
<ethana3> ok, confused
<ethana3> sorry for my incompetence, let me figure out what i did here
<savvas> ethana3: let's start over: cd $HOME && sudo rm -rf $HOME/apttemp
<ethana3> done
<savvas> now: mkdir $HOME/apttemp && cd $HOME/apttemp
<ethana3> done
<savvas> and: cp $HOME/aptfiles/libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb ./
 * kjetilkWork wishes he joined the channel before upgrading...
<ethana3> done
<savvas> ethana3: check if the libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb is there: ls ./
<ethana3> it is.
<dennda> Which package contains the "splash" you see when starting up the desktop-cd? (The thing with the countdown. "Start Ubuntu without altering your Hardware"). I want to translate it
<savvas> ethana3: ar vx libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb
<savvas> dennda: usplash maybe
<ethana3> done, three files
<savvas> dennda: ah sorry, don't know about that
<savvas> ethana3: tar xzf data.tar.gz
<dennda> me neither :)
<ethana3> done
<savvas> ethana3: rm data.tar.gz libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb debian-binary control.tar.gz
<ethana3> done
<savvas> ethana3: sudo cp -R ./* /media/disk/
<ethana3> done
<savvas> ethana3: sudo cp $HOME/aptfiles/*.deb /media/disk/
<ethana3> done
<unggnu> secretlondon, Do you know a gdm bug which prevents gdm from login if the user directory is empty? :)
<savvas> ethana3: check if the 3 deb files are in: ls /media/disk/*.deb
<unggnu> secretlondon, btw. I have added much data, maybe you know what could be interesting too?
<ethana3> 3 deb files are there.
<savvas> ethana3: sudo -i
<secretlondon> unggnu: I don't, I'll have a look
<ethana3> done
<savvas> ethana3: mount -o bind /dev /media/disk/dev
<savvas> ethana3: mount -o bind /proc /media/disk/proc
<ethana3> done
<ethana3> hold up
<unggnu> secretlondon, many thanks
<savvas> ok :)
<ethana3> both done
<savvas> ethana3: cp /proc/mounts /media/disk/etc/mtab
<ethana3> done
<savvas> ethana3: chroot /media/disk/ /bin/bash
 * savvas crosses fingers
<ethana3> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<savvas> ethana3: ls -l /bin/bash
<ethana3> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 701776 Feb  9 03:55 /bin/bash
<savvas> ethana3: which live cd are you using?
<ethana3> hardy alpha.. 5
<savvas> that's the one i have
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> ethana3: echo $USER
<ethana3> root
<savvas> ethana3: bash --version
<ethana3> GNU bash, version 3.2.33(1)-release (i486-pc-linux-gnu)
<ethana3> Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<savvas> give me a sec
<ethana3> k
 * ethana3 gets a drink, brb
 * ethana3 is back
<savvas> ethana3: exit
<ethana3> k
<ethana3> done
<savvas> ethana3: cd $HOME/aptfiles
<ethana3> done
<savvas> ethana3: apt-cache policy bash | grep Installed
<ethana3>   Installed: 3.2-0ubuntu14
<savvas> ethana3: wget http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bash/bash_3.2-0ubuntu15_i386.deb
<ethana3> downloading...
<ethana3> done
<savvas> ethana3: dpkg -i bash_3.2-0ubuntu15_i386.deb
<savvas> er
<savvas> ethana3: sudo dpkg -i bash_3.2-0ubuntu15_i386.deb
<ethana3> er
<savvas> :)
<ethana3> k...
<Pici> can I ask something silly? What exactly are you two trying to install/do?
<ethana3> i just want out of hades
<savvas> Pici: fixing his bash so that i can make him chroot
<savvas> should we go privately?
<Pici> savvas: okay, just curious
<ethana3> probably
<unggnu> secretlondon, I have found the solution/problem :(
<secretlondon> unggnu: cool, but :(
<savvas> ok private it is :p
<secretlondon> just amd64?
<unggnu> secretlondon, because it was easy. Through some dist-upgrade some gnome packages have been removed. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should fixes it
<secretlondon> ah
<savvas> ethana3: you got my private message?
<unggnu> awkward :)
<darrend> what's the issue with this "scim" keyboard switcher in the panel??  Why can I not get rid of it?
<ethana3> yes
<hypatia> Re the topic, libc6 2.7-9ubuntu1 and libc6-i686 2.7-9ubuntu1 are still perfectly downloadable from mirrors, in particular au.archive.ubuntu.com.
<savvas> ok
<ethana3> i responded also
<ethana3> twice
<savvas> ethana3: ah you haven't registered?
<ethana3> oh, my other machine has my 'real' nick
<Armored_Azrae1> Hey, I have an Intel HDA card, and during some upgrade between when I installed hardy and now, sound stopped working
<ethana3> this is my incremented one...  i'm logged in at two locations
<darrend> and why does it appear to need 9 processes on my machine?
<savvas> give it a quick pass :P
<ethana3> logging out on other machine
<Armored_Azrae1> card still shows up and everything, and appears to be responding, but generates no sound
<savvas> ok
<darrend> this is almost microsoft-esque
<Armored_Azrae1> Any known issues or information I should look for?
<unggnu> secretlondon, What is the package association for upgrade problems?
<ethana3> brb, k?
<savvas> ok
<secretlondon> unggnu: update-manager
<secretlondon> but probs caused by dist-upgrades in alpha releases may not be bugs
<unggnu> secretlondon, thx
<unggnu> secretlondon, I know, just that it have a package associaton
 * secretlondon nods
<Armored_Azrae1> Nevermind. Friend jammed a sawed off plug into it, and I didn't notice. Sorry bout that
<astan> where can i find the kernel configuration file for the default kernel in hardy?
<Turski> chroot didn't work when i tried to fix libc from livecd
<Turski> but i copied the files from package to my root partition
<Turski> however now it's complaining something about malloc if i try to open terminal
<Turski> it complained something about malloc also when i tried chroot
<Turski> what i can do?
 * Dr_willis thinks hes going to wait a week befor updating... :)
<hypatia> Turski: Which package did you copy? I had to do dpkg -x from both libc and libc-i686.
<Turski> i copied only libc
<Turski> hm, i if fixed version would come soon into repos, it vould be possible to upgrade that with adeps...
<Turski> adept*
<Turski> or is there graphical way to install .debs?
<Turski> since i cant use command line :S
<Dr_willis> If you cant use the command line.. there may be deeper issues going on
<Turski> yeh...
<hypatia> In the Live CD, you can use dpkg -x something.deb /mnt/whereeveryourmountedroot to unpack a .deb
<Turski> that's true, but i managed to start irssi with alt+f2 :)
<ConstyXIV> does evolution in hardy have IMAP push?
<Dr_willis> try alt-f3 and see if ya can get another terminal then perhaps.
<Turski> huh?
<Dr_willis> You should be able to get to a terminal/login on alt-f1 through f6
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1 throug F6 if running X at the time. :)
<Turski> i'm not thalkin about ctrl+alt+f*
<bazhang> heh
<Turski> they are not working
<Pici> Turski: Are you on the live cd?
<Turski> no
<Dr_willis> consoles not working.,.. or are just graphicaly gibberish?
<Dr_willis> i always disable the framebuffer  for my console-kung-fu-needs :)
<Turski> Dr_willis: i said that it complains something about malloc and quits
<Dr_willis> thats really weird that the console login isent working.. but the X login does.
<Turski> yeh
<Dr_willis> as in REALLY REALLY weird.
<JDahl> I've been bitten by a weird keyboard layout error; I think it's been mentioned in here lately.  Is there a manual way to fix it?
<Turski> malloc: ../ash/subst.c:3472: assertion botched
<JDahl> ie,  how do I get an english alphabet again?
<Dr_willis> Turski,   ash? Hmm thats a alternative shell i thought..
<Dr_willis> dident even think it wqs installed by default on ubuntu
<Turski> Dr_willis: there should be b
<Dr_willis> !info ash
<ubotu> ash (source: dash): compatibility package for dash. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 21 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Turski> just typoed
<Dr_willis> or i could be miss-reading that error.. Hmm
<Dr_willis> ash compatiablty package for dash.. interesting.
<Dr_willis> so can you get to a terminal under X with xterm, or gnome-terminal or so forth?
<Turski> nope, it says that malloc error too
<Turski> but when i opened irssi directly with alt+f2 to konsole it opened
<JDahl> noone else has a completely screwed up keyboard/language in gnome?
<Dr_willis> try alt-f2  'xterm -e  bash'
<Dr_willis> actually.. with irssi , you an run arbitary shell commands also. :)
<Dr_willis> so in theory you could do a /exec sudo apt-get install somthing
<Dr_willis> :)
<Turski> aha, if i run all commands from alt+f2, they work
<Turski> just sudo do thath and it does
<Turski> :)
<Dr_willis> alt-f2 xterm dont work tho?
<Turski> actually i dont have xterm
<Dr_willis>  /exec sudo apt-get install xterm
<Dr_willis> :)
<cprov> hi, guys, I'm trying to recover from the libc disaster but I don't seem to be able to mount a pen-drive (with the old package) inside the initramfs. Can someone help me ?
<Dr_willis> or rxvt.
<Turski> why i should install xterm
<Dr_willis> xterm isent installed by default? thats.. weird
<Dr_willis> !info xterm
<ubotu> xterm (source: xterm): X terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 229-1 (hardy), package size 444 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<Dr_willis> Thats almost... blasphmy!
<Turski> i know that it's terminal emulator
<Dr_willis> !info rxvt
<ubotu> rxvt (source: rxvt): VT102 terminal emulator for the X Window System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.6.4-12 (hardy), package size 196 kB, installed size 556 kB
<Turski> im not stupid, but i have zillion terminal emulators so wwhy xterm?
<cprov> Fujitsu already helped me to get the pen-drive recognized by the kernel, it's sdb1 but this node is missing from /dev/, how can I create it manually ?
<Dr_willis>  its much smaller memory wise then konsole or gnometerminal
<Dr_willis> rxvt is smaller still
<Dr_willis> a zillion? I can only think of 6 :)
<Turski> Dr_willis: omg, i have only 2Gb of memory
<Fujitsu> cprov: Another solution has popped up, as it turns out.
<Turski> will konsole eat all?
<Dr_willis> Turski,  do whatever you want then.. i dont care.. i was helpong you troubleshoot..
<Dr_willis> guess i wont try any more. :)
<Turski> Dr_willis: i just cant understand what would xterm help
<Dr_willis> how to you launch gnome-terminal to make it spawn a differnt shell from the command line?
<Turski> it doesnt matter what terminal emulator i use
<tamarind> has the libc6 bug been fixed? It still shows up on the update list?
<Dr_willis> Im not sure it can. xterm -e will.
<Turski> huh?
<Dr_willis> actually that would be handy.. to spawn a gnome terminal with differnt programs in each shell..
<Fujitsu> cprov: Boot the kernel with break=bottom, so you get your root filesystem mounted. Then 'cp /lib/libc.so.6 /root/lib/libc-2.7.so'
<Turski> and i am using kde
<Pici> tamarind: I believe they are blocking it now.
<Fujitsu> cprov: That'll copy the (hopefully good) libc6 from the initramfs.
<Dr_willis> im not sure konsole can do it either..  I need to look into that someday.
<tamarind> Pici: Ok.
<cprov> Fujitsu ...great, let me try
<Turski> i ran sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade /libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb from alt+f2
<Pici> tamarind: ah, and the /topic already says so too
<Dr_willis> Gotta love good topics.
 * Dr_willis goes back to reading the ubuntun brainstorms at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<Turski> trying to boot now
<Turski> ah, not need to
<Turski> terminal works
<Turski> then just waiting for fixed package
<cprov> Fujitsu, looks like I also need s/ro/rw in the kernel cmdline
<Fujitsu> cprov: I thought breaking at bottom would do that, but you might need to do it manually.
<cprov> Fujitsu, I have a shell :)
<Fujitsu> cprov: A shell with a writable root?
<cvw> Hrm, I wonder if the topic has anything to do with my problem.  Last night I my usual aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade, then later I shutdown the computer and went to bed.  This morning it doesn't boot.  I can get into busybox but that's a whole new environment for me.  Is theer a FAQ, link, anything that can help get the computer working properly again?
<cprov> Fujitsu, slightly better, I shell in my account
<Fujitsu> cprov: Oh, good :)
<cprov> Fujitsu, the problem is that sudo is still broken, and I can't mount my pen-drive :(
<Fujitsu> cprov: bash runs OK, though?
<cprov> yes, it does
<Fujitsu> Then recovery mode should work, so you can get a root shell.
<dbmoodb> do not upgrade it ?
<dbmoodb> too late
<cprov> single-user ?
<Fujitsu> cprov: init=/bin/bash would do.
<Dr_willis> old-skool :) heh heh
<Dr_willis> i did a  init=/bin/irssi once
<Fujitsu> Dr_willis: What use was that without networking?
<Dr_willis> Fujitsu,  yep. :) it had issues...
<Dr_willis> init=/usr/bin/games/nethack
<cvw> So, no ideas on my issue eh?
<cprov> Fujitsu, downgrade is done. Before I make any other mistake ... what's next ?
<dbmoodb> so is there a working libc6 that i grab /
<Fujitsu> cprov: Downgrading libc6?
<dbmoodb> cprov: where did you get it from --> just updated my self
<cprov> Fujitsu, yup, installed version 2.7.5ubuntu2
<Fujitsu> cprov: I think you should be done.
<Fujitsu> What arch, though?
<cprov> i386
<Fujitsu> Good.
<Fujitsu> Try to sudo.
<Fujitsu> Before rebooting.
<dbmoodb> - is it ok to use synaptic to do it ? ... oh wait
<cprov> uhm, I guess I can get the new one, the fix, no ?
<Fujitsu> cprov: If it has built yet.
<dbmoodb> apparently not
<dbmoodb> Fujitsu: where can i get a working libc6 ?
<Fujitsu> dbmoodb: You've not rebooted yet?
<cprov> Fujitsu, sudo is working again
<dbmoodb> --> version no number ...
<dbmoodb> Fujitsu: no
<Fujitsu> cprov: You're good then :)
<Fujitsu> dbmoodb: Watch the bug, official instructions for recovery should be posted shortly.
<dbmoodb> ah can  i start anything up...
<dbmoodb> doesn't look like it
<Fujitsu> cprov: When you're back, I've got a pastebin of the content of the i386 libc6 build that you probably want to look at. It seems to say that it was pending, building and finished, all at the same time.
<cprov> Fujitsu ... fantastic, I own you many, I mean *many*,  favours ... thank you.
<Fujitsu> cprov: No, you've fixed a lot of my bugs :)
<dbmoodb> how do i fix it then ?
<dbmoodb> reboot to another os ?
<Fujitsu> dbmoodb: That's why there is the warning not to upgrade :P
<dbmoodb> yeah but i updated before i saw that rofl
<Turski> dbmoodb: just read the topic
<cprov> none of the bugs I've fixed for you were blocking your life, as this one is blocking mine ;)
<Fujitsu> Haha.
<cprov> Fujitsu, sure, let me get back on track ... brb
<dbmoodb> i am reading this stuff but...
<dbmoodb> how do i go about fixing this from my debian install ....
<Turski> dbmoodb: jsut like from live cd?
<Fujitsu> Turski: No, Debian has a different libc6.
<ConstyXIV> anyone running hardy on an eee?  what's the compatibility like?
<dbmoodb> livecd ?
<Turski> Fujitsu: ?
<dbmoodb> apparently you can use ksh
<Turski> Fujitsu: it tells to download right one?
<Fujitsu> Turski: Oh, not the solution on the forum that I saw.
<Fujitsu> dbmoodb: Or dash, or a few others.
<Turski> and copy the files by hand
<Turski> dbmoodb: does your apt work?
<dbmoodb> anyway to invoke them now ?
<dbmoodb> i hope so
<Turski> or dpkg
<Turski> download old libc6 and install it with dpkg -i --force-downgrade ./package.deb
<dbmoodb> using debians ...
<dbmoodb> using debian dpkg ?
<Turski> oh
<Turski> not then
<dbmoodb> chroot you mean
<Fujitsu> dbmoodb: OK, what you can do is... reboot, and edit the GRUB kernel directive to include init=/bin/dash
<Fujitsu> dbmoodb: chroot won't work.
<dbmoodb> will do
<dbmoodb> oh really...
<dbmoodb> ok
<Fujitsu> dbmoodb: And break=bottom too, sorry.
<dbmoodb> ?
<Fujitsu> Once you've done that, you should get a nice dash prompt.
<Fujitsu> mount -o rw,remount /root
<Fujitsu> Er, not /root, /.
<dbmoodb> not ksh ?
<Fujitsu> Probably doesn't really matter; I just know that dash works.
<Fujitsu> Then dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_someworkingversion.deb
<Turski> dbmoodb: don't you have live cd?
<Fujitsu> Where someworkingversion is the latest one before the broken one that you have.
<Turski> or actually u don't nee it...
<dbmoodb> livecd of...
<dbmoodb> gutsy yes
<Turski> dbmoodb: is that debian on same machine u broke?
<dbmoodb> yeah
<Turski> oh, good
<dbmoodb> i keep etch as my production stuff
<dbmoodb> i'm not crazy enough to run hardy alpha for production :)
<dbmoodb> it is stable but... not...
<Turski> then just extract old ubuntu's libc6 and copy files by hand to ubuntu
<dbmoodb> oh ?
<Turski> you can do that with dpkg -X i think...
<dbmoodb> ah..... where should i find libc in the pool ?
<dbmoodb> --> trying to find it
<dbmoodb> oops my fault wrong dir
<Turski> dpkg -X /dir/to/extract
<Turski> dbmoodb: looks for forum... it's there
<dbmoodb> --> looking at my isp
<Turski> found it
<Turski> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11110565/libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb
<h3sp4wn> just use dpkg --root=
<h3sp4wn> (Its designed for exactly this issue)
<Turski> h3sp4wn: good idea
<Turski> dbmoodb: and if -12 kernel isn't working after that try to boot -11
<dbmoodb> let me reboot
<dbmoodb> rofl
<dbmoodb> beat it
<dbmoodb> you go xterm dash
<dbmoodb> and you get a console up
<dbmoodb> nevermind ... you cannot get to root by the looks of it
<ethana3> savvas: hi
<ethana3> rebooting
<Turski> ...?
<savvas> ok
<savvas> and there it goes:)
<dbmoodb> ok i have a dash screen up --> any ideas of how to get to root without sudo :)
<Turski> oh, irssi wasn't in screen
<Turski> dbmoodb: why didn't u do like i said?
<dbmoodb> i will reboot in one second -- wanting to see how far i could get now
<Turski> but that extracting package from debian was the solution ;)
<ethana3> starting up...
<ethana3> -8 kernel
<dbmoodb> oh sure
<ethana3> yarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<dbmoodb> but .... i like trying this way
<ethana3> same kernel panic
<dbmoodb> rebooting is a real pain
<savvas> ethana3: try the recovery kernel images, see if that helps
<ethana3> run-init: /sbin/init: Permission denied
<ethana3> ok
<ethana3> -8 recovery image
<ethana3> a second...
<Turski> ok :)
<ethana3> starting...
<ethana3> same kernel panic
<ethana3> drat
<ethana3> would you like me to transcribe the whole screen into a pastebin?
<ethana3> colemak typist..  i type fast
<ethana3> ..and don't get tired at all
<savvas> neah that's ok, just the last 4-5 lines
<ethana3> alright
<ethana3> to pastebin?
<savvas> yep
<ethana3> k
<savvas> the only thing i can think of right now is to try and replace the kernel images
<ethana3> a minute...
<ethana3> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5655/
<dbmoodb> so dpkg -X just extracts a package
<ethana3> savvas: is there a log we should extract from the safety of a live session?
<cpro1> Fujitsu: all good, thanks again.
<Fujitsu> cpro1: No problem, glad it worked out.
<savvas> ethana3: go on the live cd again
<ethana3> got it.
<ethana3> just a minute...
<savvas> i'm reading something that might help
<ethana3> k
<cpro1> err, except this "red stop traffic sign" my app bar ;)
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<dbmoodb> so Fujitsu just go dpkg -x ..... seems a bit simple
<Fujitsu> That'll probably be libc6-dev or libc6-i686 complaining about the different version of libc6.
<Fujitsu> cpro1: As you probably saw in -devel, a proper fix will be around soon... though you can probably get it early with your superpowers.
<ethana3> yarr, i always forget to set the keymap in the beginning with the livecd's
<ethana3> oh well, just takes a second longer anyway
<cprov> Fujitsu: ehe, I don't think I can speedup the builders, but let me check
<savvas> ethana3: it looks like of the libraries has a permission problem
<ethana3> it's up..
<Fujitsu> cprov: They've all built, so it's just waiting on publishing, so there's probably nothing more to be done.
<ethana3> just a sec, setting key layout and logging into freenode, etc
<savvas> ok
<bisho> I have a bug problem with Hardy
<Pici> see /topic
<bisho> libc6 update seg-faulted
<bisho> and now....
<bisho> hehe
<bisho> sorry
<ethana3> k
<bisho> I going to try that and close my bug as dupped
<bisho> thx a lot!
<kjetilkWork> I've got my libc6 fixed now, but for some reason, I can't open anything, even from a terminal running as my own user, I get "cannot open display :0.0"
<kjetilkWork> if it is not on :0.0, how can I found out the name of the display?
<cprov> Fujitsu: yes, they i386 binaries will be in a.u.c within 25 minutes, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/libc6-i686
<jetsaredim> what's going on with the latest libc and linux-image-generic packages?
<Pici> jetsaredim: /topic
<tgelter> cprov: any news on x86_64?
<Fujitsu> jetsaredim: /topic
<jetsaredim> doh
<cprov> tgelter: amd64 binaries will be in the same batch ... so prepare to download in 30 minutes or so.
<tgelter> cprov: I'm not overly anxious (ok, I lie) but have several people waiting on me to tell them when to update, so thanks
<cprov> tgelter: I hope this download wave doesn't take a.u.c down ...
<Dat1> Hi Guys, just one quick question: Does anyone know if/when Firefox 3 beta 4 will come to hardy?
<Fujitsu> tgelter: Watch out that they're not using mirrors, as they could take many hours to update.
<Dat1> (If that's too much off topic now, just ignore my question...)
<jetsaredim> Dat1: see #ubuntu-mozillateam
<tgelter> Fujitsu: noted. I assume the updates are going to us.archive.ubuntu.com first?
<Dat1> jetsaredim: OK, thx!
<Fujitsu> tgelter: The central archive is archive.ubuntu.com. Due to an unfortunate set of circumstances, us.archive.ubuntu.com points there, so in a way, yes.
<tgelter> Fujitsu: :) ok, thanks
<h3sp4wn> dpkg -i --force-depends --root=/mnt *.deb (with the 2 old deb's) works fine
<dbmoodb> so how do i fix this from debian now  ? - just dpkg -x you say ?
<Viden> So what version of Evolution is in the next release?  2.22.0 ?
<Viden> anyone ?
<Leerok> Anyone what?
<Viden> So what version of Evolution is in the next release?  2.22.0 ?
<h3sp4wn> don't repeat look yourself
<Fujitsu> !info evolution hardy
<ubotu> evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2519 kB, installed size 8236 kB
<Viden> thanks for not being rude Fujitsu
<dbmoodb> Fujitsu: you say dpkg -x ... is that it ?
<Fujitsu> dbmoodb: I didn't say that. I forget who did.
<dbmoodb> oh
<savvas> Pici & Fujitsu - ethana3 had a file permissions problem :) /lib/ld-2.7.so
<bisho> The libc6 problem has a bug # assigned?
<Viden> Is it possible to install Evolution 2.22.0 on Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<savvas> bisho: /topic
 * dbmoodb seemed to be an road to blahend
<bisho> I want to close my reported bug
<savvas> mark it invalid then
<bisho> ok
<Fujitsu> bisho: Because it's a duplicate?
<Pici> yes
<Fujitsu> bisho: If so, you want the `Mark as duplicate' option in the Actions portlet.
<Pici> Viden: I dont reccomend trying.
<Viden> kk .. thanks pici
<bisho> Fujitsu, I was asking if you know the official bug id for this problem so I could mark mine as duplicated of that one
<bisho> but someone else has alredy marked it duplicate... :)
<bmk789> anyone using apt-mirror in hardy?
<Leerok> apt-proxy for me.
<Leerok> ???
<Leerok> Err http://192.168.8.9 hardy/main libc6-dev 2.7-9ubuntu1
<Leerok>   500 Unknown status code: 403
<Leerok> What is that?!
<bmk789> same here
<Leerok> Oh, so it's not just me.
<bmk789> i couldnt get those 3 packages either
<Leerok> Alright, no panicking for me, then.
<bmk789> libc6, libc6-dev and libc6-i386
<Pici>  /topic
<Pici> bmk789: Leerok: dunno if you caught my message see topic.
<bmk789> ah
<lamalex> so libc has been fixed?
<bmk789> glad i didnt upgrade sooner
<`sam`> when the libc is "fixed" you guys go ahead and install it and let me know how it goes :)
<Pici> I'm trying now.
<Pici> Guess if it doesnt work I'm not going to be happy because I'm ssh-ed in right now.
<astan> hm. can i get the kernel .config for hardy online somewhere? i don't have access to a hardy machine atm.
<Turski> how do i see what version of libc6 is in repositories?
 * TheInfinity loves libc6 errors
<ccooke> apt-cache show libc6 | less
<Turski> ccooke: but doesn't that show what's installed?
<ccooke> Turski: no, apt-cache operates on the downloaded cache of pakages available
<ccooke> to see what's installed, use dpkg -l libc6
<secretlondon> madison, but not sure of the syntax
<Turski> ok... so 2.7-5ubuntu2
<Turski> ok... so 2.7-5ubuntu2 is vurrently in repos
<secretlondon> rmadison
<`sam`> Turski, it was just updated in the repos a few minutes ago i think
<Turski> but i think that doesnt come in same minute to all mirrors...?
<secretlondon> secret@celery:~/cvs$ rmadison libc6
<secretlondon>      libc6 | 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 |        dapper | amd64, i386, powerpc
<secretlondon>      libc6 | 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.5 | dapper-updates | amd64, i386, powerpc
<secretlondon>      libc6 | 2.4-1ubuntu12 |          edgy | amd64, i386, powerpc
<secretlondon>      libc6 | 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 |  edgy-updates | amd64, i386, powerpc
<secretlondon>      libc6 | 2.5-0ubuntu14 |        feisty | amd64, i386, powerpc
<dbmoodb> wait so we now have a working libc6 ?
<secretlondon>      libc6 | 2.6.1-1ubuntu9 |         gutsy | amd64, i386, powerpc
<secretlondon>      libc6 | 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 | gutsy-updates | amd64, i386, powerpc
<secretlondon>      libc6 | 2.7-5ubuntu2 |         hardy | powerpc
<secretlondon>      libc6 | 2.7-9ubuntu1 |         hardy | amd64, i386
<secretlondon> Turksi: yeah, it takes time to get to all mirrors
<`sam`> Turski, right, mirrors might take a while to get it
<jussi01> !paste | secretlondon
<ubotu> secretlondon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dbmoodb> so which one is working ?
<Skaman> there's a way to fix the kubuntu install through the cd?i even can't login in shell mode after the latest hardy install...
<bmk789> so 2.7-9ubuntu2 is safe?
<Turski> Skaman: see topic
<motoplux> yeah it's safe. I just upgraded
<secretlondon> jussi01: point taken, but I was answering Turksi's problem
<Skaman> let me chack
<`sam`> libc6_2.7-9ubuntu2 is the newest one i see, but i haven't tried installing it yet... don't have time today to fix it if it doesn't work
 * bmk789 is upgrading to it now
<dbmoodb> i'm happy to try it
<bmk789> ill let you know if its good, ill be back in about 10 minutes
<dbmoodb>  2.7-5ubuntu2 is installed
<dbmoodb> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Turski> libc6_2.7-9ubuntu2 not yet in finnish mirror
<dbmoodb> ah - no not on mine either
<oxigen> gee, someone locked forum thread befor it was published solution for 64 bit build :/ what now? what is the solution?
<Milos_SD> are other update that we had yesterday OK to install?
 * ethana3 crosses fingers
<savvas> don't cross them, it will be ok
<ethana3> heh, i hope so
<oxigen> stupid forum admins
<ethana3> logically, yes
<savvas> oxigen: manners :)
<oxigen> yea, yea
<ethana3> oh no
<oxigen> gimme mannered solution then
<ipe64> i just updated my alpha 6 hardy heron x64 using wubi on visat x64 it will not start up any more i have uninstalled removed unbuntu from the vista boot manager ok i think i will wait till april then give it anther go
<ethana3> it got farther...
<ethana3> it's throwing errors on all my usb devices
<ethana3> ...starting userful desktop multiplier...
<nandemonai> Ok so the latest version of libc6 is ok or not as yet?
<`sam`> oxigen, it says the thread will be updated when fixes are prepared
<ethana3> savvas: got both seats working now
<dbmoodb> nandemonai: wait it out for a bit
<ethana3> logging into mine
<oxigen> `sam`, huh, sorry then .. :)
<nandemonai> I might leave it till tomorrow then.
<savvas> ethana3: it's booting up though right? must be the new kernel upgrade, use the -8 if you need anything usb'ish :P
<ethana3> oh, ok
<ethana3> it works fine
<ethana3> logging in both users just for the heck of it
<savvas> oxigen: about the libc6 problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4506738#post4506738
<ethana2> ok...
<oxigen> savvas: thanks!
<ethana3> now my sister's laptop... i don't know its status.....
<savvas> oxigen: that's my mannered solution :P i hope it works for you too
<ethana3> but i know i have two sane machines
<ethana3> and now i know what i'm doing
<savvas> go ahead
<savvas> :)
<savvas> i'm off, got some tasks to do
<ethana3> k
<ethana3> savvas: thank you very very much
<savvas> enjoy your (fixed) o/s :D
<oxigen> savvas: ok, sorry, i'm a bit nervous, you know, when 14 days of tweaking goes down the drain just like that...
<ethana3> oh i will
<ethana3> and i'll not be taking it for granted again soon
<savvas> oxigen: footnote: if you get "/bin/bash: permission denied", sudo chmod 755 /media/disk/lib/ld-2.7.so
<bmk789> libc6 is good
<oxigen> savvas: thanks again!
<savvas> no, libc6 ---> 2.7-9ubuntu2 <--- is good, not the ubuntu1
<KrimZon> i just updated and couldn't start applications - they'd just show the loading cursor and then the taskbar button for them would disappear
<KrimZon> then i rebooted and it hung on starting system log daemon
<dbmoodb> yeah libc6
<Ng> KrimZon: see the channel topic
<dbmoodb> krimzon i just went through this personally :)
<UB`> KrimZon read the topic
<dbmoodb> i think we need to warn people to check on irc if it is ok to update before doing so in alpha's
<KrimZon> aha
 * dbmoodb forgot to consider hardy like sid
<KrimZon> this is apparently going to be very tricky to fix
<Ng> dbmoodb: it is worth remembering that hardy is a development version and you should expect this kind of thing will happen every day
<dbmoodb> ah ahm
<KrimZon> i was already holding off the -12 kernel
<dbmoodb> i just said i forgot too
<dbmoodb> Ng: but ubuntu makes it so easy to forget
<lamalex> someone should update topic that 2.7-9ubuntu2 is ok to install
<axisys> thanks god I get a 403 forbidden while trying to download libc6 :-(
<axisys> so my system is working fine
<lamalex> :)
<darx> whats the fastest version of flash player for linux? I need something over version 8
<darx> the latest one is a cpu pig
<LeeJunFan> they all are
<darx> the latest one is even more so
<tgelter> lamalex: what's the broken version?
<lamalex> 2.7-9ubuntu1
<Turski> lamalex: it's not yet on all mirrors
<LeeJunFan> if you download ubuntu2 you can just dpkg -i it
<tgelter> ah, still figuring out the versioning format
<lamalex> Turski: I know, which is why they should say that that version number is ok to install
<bwlang> just read through the lib6 thread... i still have a shell running, but sudo segfaults... i don't have a root password set.  is there some alternative way to su so i can overwrite libc with the proper version?
<Turski> easier to say that do not upgrade :P
<bwlang> maybe gksudo?
<lamalex> gksudo relies on sude
<lamalex> sudo
<Turski> bwlang: it's broken now
<lamalex> but worth a try
<Turski> and it's not sudo's fault
<tgelter> bwlan: what about using tar?
<LeeJunFan> it's got to do with the password part of sudo. I have my sudo set to nopasswd so sudo works fine here.
<Turski> it's just that libc is borken
<UB`> lamalex didi you try the libc6_2.7-9ubuntu2_i386.deb  ?
<tgelter> bwlang: nevermind, I am distracted and not thinking clearly
<bwlang> tgelter: i can extract the files... but i can't get the permission to overwrite them.
<bwlang> so i'm headed for a livecd, no alternative method of getting root?
<tgelter> bwlang: does init work?
<bwlang> that doesn't depend on libc ;)
<LeeJunFan> bwlang: no, other than booting into single mode (if that would even work)
<tgelter> init 1...
<LeeJunFan> I think it should.
<lamalex> UB`: I just installed it
<lamalex> I haven't rebooted yet, getting ready to
<bwlang> i doubt init 1 will do it since it'll try to spawn a shell...  but i can fix it pretty easily from a live cd.
<lamalex> if I'm not back in 5 minutes, you know don't upgrade :P
<UB`> ahha
<LeeJunFan> lamalex: it's working fine here.
<UB`> lamalex we are waiting you ;)
<dbmoodb> dibs on his boxed
<dbmoodb> boxen*
<bwlang> lesson learned: set a root password, even if you don't need it.
<UB`> bwlang :)
<bwlang> sure would be handy right about now.
<tgelter> bwlang: I've heard that booting with init=/bin/sh works
<dbmoodb> lesson sudo is no sub. for su
<lamalex> win
<lamalex> seems safe
<dbmoodb> the 2 version is safeish ?
<lamalex> i upgraded fine a moment ago
<lamalex> and that's the word on the street
<lamalex> this is testing! live on the edge!
<emefarr> ubuntu 8.04 alpha 6 on hp dc7100 sff with Broadcom nic (BCM95751).  Has been running gutsy for months.  Runs live cd w/no prob.  Installs alpha6, grabs first set of updates, reboot - no more nic available.  Suggestions?
<axisys> anyone know of a tool that display the rss feed as a horizontal scroll on the top as a news bar?
<lamalex> can't conky do that?
<Pici> It may
<lamalex> axisys: look into conky, it does everything ever
<axisys> lamalex: cool let me check it out
<axisys> lamalex: this shows only system performance
<lamalex> no, it does everything, that's just it's main job
<lamalex> you'll need to edit the conkyrc
<UB`> emefarr do you use ndiswrapper?
<lamalex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472010
<e\ectro_> yep
<lamalex> axisys: ^^
<axisys> lamalex: and it runs on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<e\ectro_> i've been bitten by the libc6
<lamalex> it runs on any linux
<axisys> lamalex: on
<axisys> lamalex: ok
<KrimZon> where does ubuntu download its debs from?
<dbmoodb> where you set it too KrimZon
<darrend> conky can be a bit of a performance drain when doing stuff like that though.  YMMV
<lamalex> KrimZon: look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<KrimZon> i'm browsing blinly around on gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<KrimZon> *blindly
<emefarr> no.   new install
<KrimZon> looking for a good libc6
<emefarr> worked fine until I rebooted after first round of patches
<axisys> darrend: u have any other suggestion?
<UB`> emefarr your card works with ndiswrapper?
<JUGGALO_BEAVIS> jel zna ko srpski
<emefarr> I can try it.
<jjrojo>  Someone who uses hardy have problems with the nvidia drivers?
<UB`> there's a problem with ndiswrapper and ssb
<emefarr> Ah...
<UB`> emefarr if your card needs ndiswrapper you need to load it before ssb
<darrend> axisys: could try adesklets/gdesklets..?
<emefarr> searched for "hardy alpha6 broadcom" before I posted  didn't find anything
<emefarr> it did work under gutsy without ndiswrapper for months
<UB`> try > sudo modprobe -r ohci_hcd && sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<UB`> but only if your card works with ndiswrapper otherwise it'e another problem
<emefarr> thanks!  will try that now  otherwise thinking about re-installing and checking logs and dmesg in between steps this time
<KrimZon> i can't find it manually... does anyone have a url for the working libc6 package?
<articpenguin380> is there a netinstall for hardy?
<axisys> darrend: let me look
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | libc6 has been FIXED in versions >= 2.7.9-ubuntu2 | Old libc6 broke your install?: see workarounds: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722886 and  https://launchpad.net/bugs/201673
<frank_> any chance flash will work in konqueror in hardy? something about the drawing method not being supported...
<dbmoodb> pici where do we grab the latest version from
<Pici> apt?
<dbmoodb> not in my mirror yet
<secretlondon> check your mirror - getting reports that the broken version is unfrozen in some mirrors
<dbmoodb> iinet ---> i think it was semi locked
<dbmoodb> got an error when isntalling it
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | libc6 has been FIXED in versions >= 2.7.9-ubuntu2 , changes still propagating to mirros | Old libc6 broke your install?: see workarounds: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722886 and  https://launchpad.net/bugs/201673
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | libc6 has been FIXED in versions >= 2.7.9-ubuntu2 , changes still propagating to mirrors | Old libc6 broke your install?: see workarounds: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722886 and  https://launchpad.net/bugs/201673
<Pici> arg, spelling
 * secretlondon thanks pici
<secretlondon> we're still getting libc broke my install bugs this afternoon
<Pici> secretlondon: now you can just do /topic when people come in and ask
<ccooke> How bad's the problem been?
<dbmoodb> so Pici, i take it is on the main repo ?
<Pici> dbmoodb: I believe so
<jjrojo> nobody have problems with nvidia in hardy?
<emefarr> UB': going for the re-install.   will try the modprobes you suggested when it's back up and let you know thanks again!
<Turski> still old ligc6 in my mirror...
<UB`> you are welcome
<darx> whats the best font for LCDs?
<Pici> Whatever font you like
<LeeJunFan> why does compiz suddenly complain about the ati driver which it runs perfectly fine on?
<Pici> LeeJunFan: Because it doesnt run perfectly fine on other people's setups
<Pici> see the changelog.
<leonel> just  reupdated  and  glibc error  gone !
<LeeJunFan> Pici: so now I can't run it at all because it doesn't run fine on someone elses system? lame.
<dbmoodb> wow it hit my repo... wow that was fast
<nealmcb> is there a mailing list for ubuntu+1?  I didn't see any mail on the ubuntu-devel list about the libc problem.
<Pici> LeeJunFan: Not just one persons, many people.
<Pici> s/persons/person/
<LeeJunFan> still shouldn't that be left up to each person? Now I can't run it because other people with ATI couldn't, even though it worked perfectly for me.
<dbmoodb> ? you still can
<Pici> LeeJunFan: You'll just have to enable the SKIP_CHECKS workaround
<secretlondon> nealmcb there was a fairly pointless thread on one of the dev lists
 * sn0 attempts upgrade today
<sn0> gotta love snapshots :)
<dbmoodb> oh lovely it tried to grab +1
<nealmcb> secretlondon: yeah - I just responded to that one - glad that someone finally posted a bug reference
<LeeJunFan> Pici: thanks, but SKIP_CHECKS would be buried in documentation or source code where? So I know how to use it?
<secretlondon> that was actually how I found out about it this morning utc
<nealmcb> that was ubuntu-devel-discuss - not the most authoritative list...
<secretlondon> yeah
<bisho> Can you help me with the libc issue?
<Pici> LeeJunFan: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<fromport> Hi: more people bitten by update of hardy today ?
<Pici> fromport: /topic
<bisho> I have booted from CD, mounted the filesystems, chrooted and issued a dpki -i of a working libc6
<LeeJunFan> Pici: thanks, I love when stuff like that isn't in manpages.
<Pici> LeeJunFan: If you need specific help on setting that, the folks in #compiz-fusion should be able to help
<fromport> thanks...
<bisho> But now I get run-init: /sbin/init: I/O error on boot
<Pici> LeeJunFan: It was in the changelog for the most recent compiz update.
<bazhang> fromport already a fix
<LeeJunFan> Pici: I found the ati blacklist in the changelog, but knowing about SKIP_CHECKS is another thing that should probably be in the man or README at least.
<Pici> LeeJunFan: I agree, perhaps a bug should be logged for it?
<LeeJunFan> Pici: yeah, I'll get it.
<Turski> libc6 upgraded
<Turski> still not in finnish server so i changed repositories to swedish ones
<Turski> boot -->
<Turski> and nvidia kernel module building
<weedar> Hey guys, I'm afflicted by the libc6 bug - is there a workaround that works without reboot and a root-password set ?
<Adys> weedar:  /topic
<Adys> if you still havent reboot, there are some workarounds in the first pages
<weedar> Adys: yeah I read the bug-report on launchpad and didn't find anything there, not in the thread either
<weedar> oh, I must have missed it then
<muszek> weedar: imho not... you need to be root to do anything.  sudo doesn't work, so you need to su to root...
<weedar> my bad :o)
<bwlang__> that was an easy fix... not sure what the big hullabaloo is about...  anyway - in the process of fixing my libc - i see that i have libc6-amd64 installed ... but this is a a core duo system (not a core 2 duo) and only supports 32 bit. How could this have been installed?
<bwlang__> should i file a bug on this?
<bwlang__> or is it supposed to be there?
<LuitvD> hi
<fromport> my libc6 is fixed,i've got a working machine again ;-)
<fromport> thanks
<LuitvD> hmm, I guess my launchpad report was useless, judging from the channel topic?
<Turski> yeh, works fine
<bwlang> so... any reason to have libc6-amd64 on a 32 bit system?
<bwlang> sorry if i lost a response before... flaky irc connection
<UB`> weedar start from a live cd
<weedar> UB`: but my drive is encrypted, will the live CD support it?
<e\ectro_> does anyone have a place for the i386 libc6 older version?
<UB`> weedar wtf you are very unlucky :)
<UB`> weedar learn a lesson: don't encrypt drives if you run alpha software ;)
<bisho> e\ectro_, The old version is already: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_i386.deb
<e\ectro_> thanks
<UB`> e\ectro_ the newer fixes the problem
<e\ectro_> UB: I am doing it right now, thanks ;)
<e\ectro_> UB`: following the instructions on launchpad.net
<bisho> I still see "Version 2.7-9ubuntu1" on upgrade, even using the archive.ubuntu.com...
<bisho> Any updated mirror you recommend?
<bisho> Or that's the good version?
<UB`> bisho no the good version is 2.7-9ubuntu2
<UB`> and they are on the offical repo
<bisho> archive.ubuntu.com is not the official?
<UB`> yes
<UB`> run the update
<bisho> Setting that server on sources I still see the same package...
<UB`> di you run the update?
<UB`> I just upgrade the packages from that repo
<bisho> ok... it was a problem with a broken package... lib6-amd64 was requiring *-ubuntu1 and that's whay it was only appearing that on the update manager
<bisho> doing apt-get in command line solved the problem and now I have ubuntu2 version installed.
<weedar> If I boot from the (k)ubuntu live-cd it will not support hard-drive encryption?
<flipstar> guess yes, if not you can install crypt tools
<matthew__> What's the schedule for release of hardy?
<flipstar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<flipstar> april,24
<secretlondon> colin watson has posted a detailed response to the glibc thing to -devel-announce and -devel
<matthew__> where can i request that they put back support for my audio device?  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<matthew__> Or at least, give instructions on how to compile this kernel source.. it won't even do a make menuconfig
<secretlondon> matthew__ file a bug on linux pointing out the regression
<matthew__> secretlondon: where can i file ubuntu bugs?
<flipstar> launchpad.net/bugs
 * secretlondon thanks flipstar
<matthew__> strange how that bug tracking system doesn't seem to mention ubuntu anywhere...
<secretlondon> matthew_ I think you've actually been given the wrong link
<secretlondon> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<Pici> or bugs.ubuntu.com
<secretlondon> you can file bugs on launchpad for anything that uses launchpad - its not just for ubuntu bugs
<matthew__> i see...
<ConstyXIV> just wondering, is there a reason capslock isin't flat-out disabled on the login/lock screens?
<matthew__> secretlondon: so, do you think i could grab the kernel+modules from ubuntu 7.04 and use it with 7.10 to get my sound working again?
<matthew__> Or--is there a way to actually compile the kernel source so I can add the module back myself?
<secretlondon> matthew_ that sounds like it would break stuff badly
<matthew__> well.. the kernel source package doesn't make... and there is no /proc/config.gz
<Ayabara> should dark themes in firefox work well without a custom userContent.css on Hardy?
<matthew__> I guess I should ask about that for 7.10 on the regular channel.. but I just you all make sure these things are done better in hardy.
<secretlondon> matthew_ this is on 7.10? please file the bug, but also testing in hardy would be cool
<matthew__> I am weighing going to hardy early...  due to my sound card issue..  if i go back to 7.04, i'll have sound but not some other app versions I need.
<UB`> matthew__ may be you have the old kernels installed did you try boot with those?
<zoli2k> Hi! How can I install the headers of an older kernel (2.6.24-5) ?
<matthew__> UB`: I installed from scratch.. no old stuff..  I've never had any linux distribution ever upgrade without breaking the system to the point of unusability.. except for debian.
<UB`> ah ok
<UB`> matthew__ did you try to debug your sound problem?
<matthew__> i did try the upgrade.. but scratch my head--has it ever worked for anyone?
<matthew__> UB`: well yes.. the module doesn't seem to be there.
<matthew__> pretty simple problem.
<UB`> what module?
<matthew__> I forget the module name right now, but the one for Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<UB`> matthew__ what kernel?
<matthew__> Linux matthew-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<UB`> matthew__ try this workaround https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+question/21847
<mitch_> Hey
<mitch_> Can someone help me getting susspend/ sleep to work on my mbp
<gilster32> just logged in a little while ago. whats going today folks? 300+ updates>? have i missed something?
<mitch_> 2.22 maybe?
<UB`> gilster32 yes you missed a broken libc6 upgrade that crash the entire system ;)
<gilster32> UB: omg
<mitch_> So i take it i shouldn't update today to test for sleep working?
<gilster32> cant blink an eye here.
<UB`> :)
<matthew__> UB`: I am trying... thanks
<UB`> matthew__ you could test it without reboot: sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound stop
<UB`> and then: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<UB`> keep an eye on the master mixer it should be mute (unmute it)
<zoli2k> Hi! anyone has the old linux-headers-2.6.24-5-generic ??
<matthew__> UB`: there is no /etc/init.d/alsasound .... just an alsa-utils (the only thing with alsa in the name)
<UB`> matthew__ feisty?
<matthew__> 7.10
<UB`> mmm strange
<matthew__> my sound worked fine in feisty... (except no mic)
<UB`> matthew__ the idea is remove the sound module and re-enable them with the model=3stack option
<zoli2k> Anyone got working em28xx?
<matthew__> maybe i am missing packages?  as per alsa, i seem to have only alsa-base and alsa-utils
<UB`> matthew__ may be alsa-tools
<vallhalla81> hi all
<sn0> hi
<Ayabara> is it just me, or has hardy uninstalled some of my applications all by itself?
<UB`> Ayabara what kind of applications?
<Lattyware> Hey all, Running Hardy, and it won't boot. I don't get GDM, but and then it just gives me TTY1 killed, restarting or suchlike when I try and login.
<PokoLoko> hi there
<Lattyware> any fix?
<Ayabara> UB`: I could have sworn that truecrypt, amule and opera was installed, but they were nowhere to be found. had to reinstall
<PokoLoko> I am trying to install Alpha 6 to my laptop but the installer freezes @ 15%
<PokoLoko> i have successfully install it on a desktop pc
<PokoLoko>  
<amx109> Lattyware, details in topic
<PokoLoko> so does anyone knows if there is any bug regarding the files systems?
<PokoLoko> So,which should i choose ReiserFS or ext2?
<amx109> PokoLoko, which install cd are u using? desktop or alt?
<matthew__> UB`: also-tools didn't give it.. i have to do some work now.. but will try rebooting...  maybe installing hardy a bit early.
<Lattyware> amx109: Oh, didn't realise that applied to me.
<PokoLoko> desktop i386
<amx109> what is happening at that 15%?
<ccooke> PokoLoko: I generally recommend using ext3 for all general purposes. Resierfs is very nice for some special uses, but it's not as stable or recoverable.
<LeeJunFan> no, and the speed you get from reiser you can get from ext3 if you turn off the stuff that makes ext3 safe.
<ccooke> LeeJunFan: Not all of it. However, you can't make ext3 as risky as reiser...
<secretlondon> there are also issues about whether reiserfs is supported considering that the author is in court in a murder trial
<ccooke> secretlondon: no, it's supported and will remain so.
<LeeJunFan> ccooke: true. I've had many times where I've ended up with reiser putting fragments of files in other files.
<ccooke> LeeJunFan: One serious problem with it is filesystem recovery.
<ccooke> A filesystem that says "Don't allow untrusted users if you want to recover your data"... Is not a fit choice for a general purpose.
<ccooke> Mail spool, news spool, disposable web server content fs... oh yes. Marked improvements, and if it decided to die you just mkfs the damned thing.
<PokoLoko> thx
<PokoLoko> i have been trying all the to install Alpha 6 on my laptop w/o luck
<PokoLoko> sorry alpha 5
<PokoLoko> is there much differemce from Alpha 5 to Alpha 6?
<PokoLoko> ¤difference
<Ayabara> UB`: I'm almost positive now. I _know_ I had fdupes installed, but now it's gone
<PokoLoko> so what would be better ext2 or ext3?
<amx109> PokoLoko, ext3
<UB`> ext3 is journaled ext2 not
<UB`> so ext3 is better
<PokoLoko> ok
<PokoLoko> so,should i download the Alpha 6 and try it if it works
<UB`> Ayabara may be depencies problem did you try to reinstall it?
<Ayabara> UB`: yep. they reinstall fine
<amx109> PokoLoko, yes
<UB`> PokoLoko you could try the alternate cd too
<UB`> Ayabara you could fill a bug
<PokoLoko> also there are some problems with the kernel,i was using the kernel 2.24.11 and no problems,then i made some update,it updated to kernel 2.24.12 and it destroy everything,i couldn't even boot
<Ayabara> UB`: I'll examine my system a bit more to check that I'm not imagining things :-)
<UB`> ahah ok :)
<tgelter> when will the hardy artwork be coming down the pipes? with beta?
<PokoLoko> so when is the beta out?
<tgelter> tomorrow I believe
<tgelter> I lied, not till the 20th
<secretlondon> beta freeze may be tomorrow?
<tgelter> beta freeze today (according to wiki)
<KrimZon> argh, i think i forgot to set proper permissions on the files i copied manually
<PokoLoko> so the same problem again.It keeps freezing on 15% of the install(Detecting file systems)
<Ayabara> is it normal and ok that memory used by programs and as cache sum up to 100%?
<frank_> Ayabara: yes
<tgelter> are there any plans in place to switch to using delta patches for updates in the future? how about torrents for patches as well?
<Lattyware> Hmm... The fix in the bug thread does not appear to work for
<Lattyware> *for me
<Lattyware> and my Herd 4 CD won't boot into graphical mode
<cbr> hello.. i updated my kubuntu hardy today and it completely died on me
<cbr> it doesnt boot
<Lattyware> downloading Herd 6 and hoping I can use that.
<cbr> after the update various apps failed and i couldnt login from VT
<Lattyware> cbr: Check the topic.
<Lattyware> I'm presuming it's that
<Clusty> i have just a gutsy live CD. can I copy the old libc over hardy?
<Lattyware> Anyone know what I can do, In Ubuntu Gutsy install I had lying around, and the chroot command gives me: chroot: cannot run command `dpkg': Exec format error
<mohbana> hey guys i messed up my gusty installation ive got a 8800gts what i did was install the nvidia-glx-new then i installed the 169.09 drivers from their site
<secretlondon> mohbana: this channel is for hardy
<Seeker`> Which mirrors have the libc fix?
<Milos_SD> Seeker`, main server
<mohbana> any ideas :(
<Seeker`> Milos_SD: thanks
<Lattyware> anyone know why i'd get this: chroot: cannot run command `dpkg': Exec format error while trying to fix the libc error.
<amx109> Lattyware, you'll want the most recent hardy live cd, not the gutsy ver
<Lattyware> right
<Lattyware> just means downloading it, since I had a gutsy install
 * Lattyware sighs.
<amx109> aye
<Lattyware> this is what I get for running a development version I guess.
<edoceo> I updated my Hardy system yesterday and now vol_id segfaults on boot - I'm toast!
<Lattyware> still, such things are rare.
<amx109> heh indeed. im guessing gutsy wont work due to differences in kernel/libc et al
<olegb> edoceo: look at topic
<Lattyware> yeah, I kinda guessed it.
<Lattyware> I also just realised this is 32-bit and my hardy install was 64bit, so that won't help either.
<edoceo> olegb: yea - thats what I needed - thanks!
<amx109> Lattyware, that would be a significant difference, yes
<Lattyware> amx109: I was just hoping it'd be easier. Oh well, half way through the download now.
<amikrop> I would suggest to place wesnoth 1.4 to the repos, and rename the wesnoth-all package to wesnoth.
<amikrop> So? Where could I express my suggestion?
<amx109> amikrop, to the packager of wesnoth?
<Pici> amikrop: you could file a bug
<amikrop> OK. I will. Thanks.
<melch> Does anyone have any idea how to get sleep working on a macbook pro?
<oxigen> why i cant execute command: chroot /mnt dpkg -i /tmp/libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<oxigen> ?
<oxigen> cannot run command `dpkg': Exec format error
<amx109> oxigen,  are u booting from a hardy live cd?
<oxigen> no
<oxigen> from other hd
<amx109> from another hardy install?
<oxigen> no other ubuntu 6.10
<amx109> ah, that could be why. the kernel/libc ver might be too different for it to work
<melch> Anyone have any ideas of sleep on? I have no idea what could be wrong. I think it might be nvidia or the ath_pci(madwifi) modules
<amx109> oxigen, d/l the hardy live cd and run the fix from there
<oxigen> amx109: ok, thanks
<oxigen> amx109: do you think that is alpha 5 ok too?
<amx109> oxigen, you mean using the alpha 5 live cd? if so, then i think it should be fine
<oxigen> amx109: ok, 10x again :)
<melch> Anyone?
<amx109> melch, had any luck lookin in the forums for a fix?
<TheArthur> can i make 2 packages that both provide: package-foo and then install them both?
<secretlondon> no - packages can't install the same file
<ccooke> secretlondon: a provide isn't a file
<ccooke> TheArthur: Yes, you can
<melch> Anyone have any idea on why I can't suspend
<ccooke> TheArthur: so long as they don't have any other conflicts or replaces or whatever
<TheArthur> ccooke, thanks
<TheArthur> :)
<ccooke> what do you want to provide?
<melch> Are you talking to me?
<ccooke> be aware that Debian provides a mechanism for multiple packages providing the same files - the alternatives system.
<ccooke> TheArthur: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/91
<JDahl> is it safe to update libc6 now?
<secretlondon> depends, not on my mirror
<ccooke> TheArthur: (This will only affect you if you want to provide the same file as another package, and it will only work if the other package also uses the alternatives system. The good part is, pretty much every package that provides something it's normal to use one of a set of *does* use it)
<secretlondon> ccooke: thanks :)
<melch> ccooke have any ideas on my sleep problem?
<savvas> yeah, anti-depressants
<ccooke> melch: none, I'm afraid. I've not used a MBP
<savvas> :)
<tgelter> JDahl: it's ok on the us mirror
<secretlondon> it's not on gb
<melch> Is there a place I can go to find the common problems for sleep
<tgelter> melch: a sleep clinic =)
<savvas> ah just get it from packages.ubuntu.com and stop complaining :p
<secretlondon> melch: acpi?
<savvas> melch: have you tried the uwsusp ?
<savvas> uswsusp
<melch> savvas what is that?
<melch> yes acpi
<savvas> a package for hibernation
<savvas> apt-cache show uswsusp
<savvas> you could try the logs, such as /var/log/syslog /var/log/dmesg
<savvas> the dmesg command
<mrtimdog> I've just updated and now compiz has stopped working with a message in .xsession-errors "There is no available graphics driver for your system which supports the composite extension.". It was working yeserday. Is this to do with the driver selection of xorg or gnome-appearance-preferences, or something else?
<bmk789> is anyone else having trouble with hibernate?
<melch> me
<secretlondon> a change in the last 24 hours now makes my brightness applet work :)
<melch> should i run uswsusp
<bmk789> melch: does it just not work or do you get an error on boot?
<melch> just doesn't work
<savvas> mrtimdog: select it from system -> administration -> screens and graphics
<savvas> mrtimdog: you probably didn't get the restricted modules for your kernel
<melch> savvas should i run it now that i've installed it
<bmk789> does anyone know how hibernate works in ubuntu?
<coz_> any idea if gimp-svg will be avaiable for hardy ?
<mrtimdog> savvas: I've the restricted mods installed. Just trying to manually select my driver now...
<savvas> melch: read their website on how to use it: http://suspend.sourceforge.net/
<Rudin_> hi
<bmk789> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rudin_> the default games have disappeared.  I'm using Ubuntu Hardy Heron.  How can I recover them?
<bmk789> !hibernation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Yacci> hi
<savvas> mrtimdog: $ apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-generic
<savvas> linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic: Installed: 2.6.24-12.22 Candidate: 2.6.24-12.22
<savvas> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-generic: Installed: 2.6.24.11-12.31 Candidate: 2.6.24.11-12.31
<Yacci> need help.
<Rudin_> how can I have a list of this room users at the right in this Xchat program?
<bmk789> melch: can you help me see if were having the same hibernate problem?
<Yacci> I need to get the build-Directory in the " 2.6.24.11-generic"-Directory
<mrtimdog> savvas: Yep, all match current.
<Yacci> can anybody tell me how or where to get it?
<savvas> Rudin_: check the preferences/options, something about a nickname list
<mrtimdog> savvas: Also just noticed (in .xsession-errors): Found laptop using ati driver. \n aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<savvas> mrtimdog: well ok, try and set it manually and log out / log in again, see if it works
<savvas> ah dunno about ati :)
<savvas> could be a driver failure
<Rudin_> savvas: I cannot find the option, I can show a floating window with the nicknames with CTL + U, but I can not make it fixed to the right
<emefarr> UB`: Broadcom nic issue under alpha6 - nic was "disabled" after first round of updates.   Issued "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" && "sudo dhclient eth0" and back up and running.  Thanks again for your help!
<Yacci> i really need help because on google i can not find anything about it!
<bmk789> melch?
<mitch_> hey sorry this is melch
<mitch_> who was i talking to
<bmk789> me
<mitch_> hey
<bmk789> could you help me see if were having the same problem?
<mitch_> sure shoot
<bmk789> if its the same, this command should give 0kb for all 3
<bmk789> run "cat /proc/meminfo|grep Swap"
<clusty> hey
<mrtimdog> Anyone else using compiz with the ati driver on a laptop?
<clusty> i managed to fix my libc issue but now the X does not work properly anymore:
<mitch_> only 0 for the 1st
<clusty> my nvidia card does not get recognized anymore
<mitch_> then the amount of my swamp for the other 2
<clusty> any hints?
<mitch_> clusty try envy
<clusty> mitch_, its supposed to be a no no as far as ubuntu goes?
<clusty> was it not?
<bmk789> ok, then its clearing your swap partition instead of using the hibernate data, it refuses to mount my swap at all
<clusty> ...or at least some guys scared me off
<mitch_> sometime the kernel upgrade fucks with with the mod
<mitch_> When that happens i use envysudo s2disk
<mitch_> *envy
<mitch_> i'm assuming you tried the restricted drivers
<mitch_> brb
<clusty> well restricted dont get listed anymore
<edoceo> mrtimdog: ati+compiz = headache for me
<clusty> i mean i have the nvidia-glx-new package
<clusty> but nothing in the GUI thingy
<mrtimdog> edoceo: Things have been fine until last compiz update. Just trying to work out which package a bug might belong to.
<clusty> doing envy now
<edoceo> I got hit with the libc6 bug, I tried the update listed at the top of this channel and I still get the segfaults - other ideas?
<Yacci> no help, see you
<clusty> edoceo, read the forum link
<clusty> some dud tells you how to fix using a regular live CD
<clusty> ...no matter which kind
<h3sp4wn> dpkg --root=/mnt --force-depends -i *.deb
<melch> back
<h3sp4wn> (have the old or fixed debs in that dir)
<clusty> h3sp4wn, wont work
<melch> savvas that didn't work
<melch> it would suspend but then freeze
<h3sp4wn> clusty: That is exactly how I fixed it in 5 mins
<h3sp4wn> at dinner time today
<clusty> mine choked
<h3sp4wn> (using grml)
<bmk789> melch: i mightve found the fix for hibernate, let me test it real quick
<h3sp4wn> and the root partition on /mnt
<h3sp4wn> then reinstalled manually everything in dpkg -C
<clusty> launchpad link
<h3sp4wn> and all is god
<clusty> and follow second part
<clusty> (not the ramdisk thing)
<WelshDragon> Ah, so it has been fixed :)
 * WelshDragon updates
<WelshDragon> There any way to tell if its propagated to my mirror yet?
<WelshDragon> or should i wait 2 days?
<h3sp4wn> apt-cache policy libc6
<WelshDragon> thank you
<h3sp4wn> the version number you want is in the topic
<melch> uswsusp isn't working
<secretlondon> still 1 on gb mirror :(
<WelshDragon> 2.7-9ubuntu2 ...theres no dash after the 9...that matter?
<Turski> err?
<secretlondon> I get Candidate: 2.7-9ubuntu1 :(
<WelshDragon> Ymgeisydd: 2.7-9ubuntu2
<edoceo> h3sp4wn: When you say *.deb there is that only for the libc package or did you have others?
<h3sp4wn> edoceo: I used libc6 and libc6-i686
<h3sp4wn> It needs to be from a live cd so you have a working dpkg
<edoceo> Ohh - I didn't try the i686 one -
<edoceo> I'm uing a Alphac6 live cd to try it now - thanks!
<edoceo> Does it matter that my CD is Ubuntu and my install is Kubuntu?  libc6 should be the same on both right?
<h3sp4wn> That won't be a problem
<desrt> hello.
<desrt> is anyone else experiencing weird random crashes in many different apps in hardy?
<Yacci> What does a program mean when it says "set KERNELPATH" ???
<mrtimdog> Anyone know why the ati and radeon drivers has been blacklisted from laptops?
<h3sp4wn> What do you mean ?
<rsk> mrtimdog: it dosen't woork so good
<rsk> with mobility cards
<rsk> not _all_ laptops are blacklisted mrtimdog
<mrtimdog> I'm using a Radeon Mobility 7500 and it's been working ok?
<h3sp4wn> Compiz can work find on my mobility
<h3sp4wn> *fine
<rsk> file a bug then
<h3sp4wn> But I have to use 16 bit color and some hacks somewhere broke xv in that colordepth
<h3sp4wn> (clean Debian driver is alright but I am not bothered for compiz anyway)
<Pici> h3sp4wn: Thats not really working then, is it?
<Pici> h3sp4wn: er, wrong person, sorry.
<h3sp4wn> (that xv thing is without compiz also)
<Pici> mrtimdog: If its working fine, file a bug for your card to be whitelisted, include the card's pci id
<Pici> h3sp4wn: I forgot who was saying what :x
<mrtimdog> Pici: Just reading another similar bug.
<mrtimdog> !201330
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 201330 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mitch_> not working
<mitch_> i am powned
<mitch_> Anyone have any idea how to get sleep working
<secretlondon> bug #201330
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201330 in compiz "Need to whitelist multiple ATI cards, or remove blacklisting" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201330
<mrtimdog> secretlondon: doh! thanks.
<Yacci> What does a program mean when it says "set KERNELPATH" ?
<edoceo> So now that I've updated my libc6 files (libc6, libc6-i686,libc6-dev) how can I test before I reboot? Chroot into my system and run ls?
<edoceo> yes - chroot was OK, able to run various commands, apt-get update, etc.  Policy shows 2.7.9 - 2 on US mirrors -
<edoceo> I'm back baby!
<clusty> X works now just fine with envy
<clusty> my fav gnome widget crashes - hardware sensors
<clusty> worth doing a bug report?
<Pici> clusty: always
<secretlondon> yes pls
<secretlondon> new libc6 finally arrived on my mirror :)
<flipstar> i still have Version: 2.7-5ubuntu2.. installed and availible..
<flipstar> using kde
<tamarind> flipstar: hows good is kubuntu kde4?
<amon__> hi
<flipstar> im still using kde3 with some kde4 apps :) kde4 desktop isnt really good for me
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | libc6 has been FIXED in versions >= 2.7-9-ubuntu2 , changes still propagating to mirrors | Old libc6 broke your install?: see workarounds: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722886 and  https://launchpad.net/bugs/201673
<h3sp4wn> edoceo: Some wierdness happened only in my initramfs so after its done then update-initramfs -k all -u would probably be a good idea
<amon__> i have a problem with audio in hardy
<edoceo> h3sp4wn: Yea - I had to do that too
<tamarind> flipstar: opensuse's livecd seduced me into installing kde4 under ubuntu. it sucked :-(
<edoceo> I'm also loving my KDE4
<ConstyXIV> i'm wondering, what does policykit do, and why should i care?
<h3sp4wn> edoceo: Is the fonts issue fixed ?
<h3sp4wn> last time I tried it the fonts were stupidly big
<flipstar> tamarind: same on fedora9..works great there ..
<edoceo> I'm not aware of any fonts issue - mine seem fine to me
<edoceo> I also have a hacked-to-hell configuration for X and KDE so maybe I'm not loading some fonts you have
<tamarind> flipstar: Hated fedora since core 4. Never looked since.
<flipstar> i just tried the new alpha
<flipstar> as live cd
<amon__> about my sound problem, can anybody help me?
<edoceo> amon_: what sound device do you have (lcpci)
<tamarind> amon__: just ask
<edoceo> *lspci
<h3sp4wn> I will probably try it again soon
<clusty> this looks acceptable to you guys?
<clusty> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hardware-monitor/+bug/201923
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201923 in hardware-monitor "hardware sensors monitor applet crashing" [Undecided,New]
<amon__> sound works, but not in xmms for example, and when i try and play mp3s through totem it skips
<clusty> amon__, i heard some other guy was complaining about crackling sound in hardy
<secretlondon> amon__ presumably you have the plugins to play mp3s?
<amon__> i have them
<amon__> it plays mp3s, but when i change windows it makes ugly noises
<clusty> amon__, tried both alsa and oss?
<tamarind> amon__: you could try starting xmms from the command line and see what it outputs.
<amon__> my main problem is not xmms, it is that audio skips in all other applications whenever i change windows
<tamarind> amon__: is your windows drawing without artifacts and stutters?
<tamarind> *are your
<amon__> when i activate compiz it's allright
<tamarind> maybe X is tying down the CPU for some reason
<tamarind> are you on ati?
<amon__> yes
<tamarind> fglrx?
<amon__> no radeon
<tamarind> you could try fglrx and see if it helps.
<tamarind> some cards don't work well with radeon
<amon__> no, fglrx does not work with my card at all
<amon__> it is a mobility radeon 9100igp
<tamarind> there is your problem me thinks
<amon__> where, tamarind?
<tamarind> the 9100igp.
<clusty> cool stuff: new nvidia driver supports throttling down even for my crappy 7600
<wxPython> hello
<secretlondon> clusty 'crappy'? I have a geforce 4mx here..
<wxPython> i have a question regarding hardy heron
<clusty> secretlondon, well its crappy since I usually get 8800 GTX's at work :D
<flipstar> the 169.12 ?
<amon__> tamarind: but it never was aproblem before
<frank_> clusty: yeah... I upgraded 'to' a 7600gt recently. Don't crush my illusions!
<tamarind> amon__: I'm not sure but could be because of the newer drivers.
<wxPython> when is the deadline of the .deb packages for hardy heron?
<clusty> well i dont need mosters on my laptop
<clusty> thats why i got this one
<bmk789> how do i create an encrypted partition?
<secretlondon> wxPython: we are on feature freeze
<edoceo> bmk789: have you looked at encfs?  Its' not encrypted partition but gets the job done - need fuse
<flipstar> bmk789: cryptsetup -c aes-lrw-benbi -y -s 384 luksFormat /dev/partition
<amon__> so what should i do now
<clusty> wxPython, check out:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<wxPython> clusty i already did
<ConstyXIV> if firefox 3 doesn't make landfall until post-hardy, will the beta be frozen in, or will it be updated?
<bmk789> edoceo: im currently using the encryption from the alt. cd installer but i need to recreate my swap partition encrypted
<bmk789> flipstar: ty
<tamarind> amon__: i'm not sure but i think the fglrx drivers in hardy run compiz over AIGLX
<tamarind> you might want to try xgl
<wxPython> who makes the .deb packages of the gnome-panel package?
<amon__> fglrx does not support my card at all and  btw what happened to xorg.conf
<frank_> ConstyXIV: firefox is typically upgraded within a release instead of backporting security patches.
<edoceo> bmk789: oh, encfs won't do that - cryptsetup is they way
<flipstar> bmk789: for swap you usally do something else..
<tamarind> amon__: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MzU4 says otherwise
<clusty> is there are good enough reason to use encrypted FS'?
<secretlondon> wxPython: one of the core devs, it'll be on launchpad
<flipstar> clusty: laptop for i.e.
<clusty> flipstar, why is that?
<bmk789> flipstar: what do i mkswap on after i reboot?
<flipstar> clusty: is there a reason for not encrypt fs ?
<amon__> tamarind: but only 2d support
<mrtimdog> Wahay! Got compiz back on my ati laptop with a little tweak to the /usr/bin/compiz script :)
<flipstar> bmk789: you can encrypt swap in the fly
<clusty> flipstar, it just seemed something very complicated to do :D
<clusty> remounting through loopback and so forth
<flipstar> clusty: no...its already pretty easy..
<flipstar> just the passwd thing..
<l815> oh it's safe to update libc6 :D
<l815> *:D
<clusty> flipstar, guess is should read some page from this age
<clusty> :D
<flipstar> clusty: you can make a alias for that :)
<clusty> flipstar, how is it on performance?>
<tamarind> amon__: use top to see if something is eating up the cpu. you could also try sysprof
<tamarind> at least you'll know what to blame :-)
<flipstar> clusty: okay..performance is an issue..e.g 36.4MB/s non encrypted 15MB/s encrypted on my system (kind of antique)
<clusty> flipstar, not worth it if you ask me. laptop drives are sucky anyways
<clusty> and I don't carry any secret codes to nuclear bombs
<flipstar> :)
<flipstar> some does
<clusty> will be happy if some1 were to read my stinking thesis
<clusty> :D
<edoceo> any one see unknown stanza in /etc/event.d/tty? line 16?
<bmk789> thanks flipstar, swap is working again
<bmk789> edoceo: everything looks normal here
<bmk789> edoceo: line 16 is "exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1"
<flipstar> jep
<edoceo> Really? Not mine it says: /sbin/getty 38400 tty1exec /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<mooboo1> brainstorm says "done" and launchpad says "fix released", yet i cant find firefox 3 beta 4 in repo, why?
<edoceo> Hmm, so I guess I can just manual fix those
<wxPython> mooboo1 are you on ubuntu?
<mooboo1> wxPython, HARDY HERON
<mooboo1> :D
<wxPython> :D
<wxPython> great
<mooboo1> yeah, but i dont find beta4 :(
<wxPython> i have the answer for you
<wxPython> the .deb package was not yet made
<mooboo1> oh
<wxPython> that's the probable cause
<flipstar> i got it from http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0b4/linux-i686/ :P
<mooboo1> but it said "Fix released" on launchpad, they tricked me! :(
<mooboo1> and it said "Done" on brainstorm, they tricked me! :(
<wxPython> mooboo1 they did fix it, but it's not in the Ubuntu repos . yet! ;)
<flipstar> maybe it will uploaded soon ..
<secretlondon> there is always lag
<mooboo1> secretlondon, i am using the official main repo
<mooboo1> so i dont have to wait for mirrors to catch up
<wxPython> mooboo1 please wait a while
<mooboo1> ps. mirrors should catch up faster
<mooboo1> im impatient boy
<mooboo1> i want new toy
<wxPython> those mirrors are a heck sometimes yes ;)
<mooboo1> they should add like what is 1+1 to brainstorm to prevent morons from posting lol
<mooboo1> "hey i have idea, plz put AOL Browser and BonziBuddy in Ubuntu"
<wxPython> i have a question
<mooboo1> shoot
<wxPython> i have applied a patch to the gnome-panel source... how can i make a .deb package from that now?
<dencrypt> boom
<wxPython> a have altered the gnome-panel/button-widget.c file
<secretlondon> wxPython which bug does it fix?
<wxPython> please visit this link and see
<mooboo1> wxPython, you would usually make a patch, then send it upstreams
<wxPython> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=308632
<ubotu> Gnome bug 308632 in Panel "Last launcher/applets get highlighted/focused when opening the menu" [Minor,Assigned]
<wxPython> this workaround was not made by me but i altered the source and added the "focus-on-click", FALSE,  line
<wxPython> i wanna make a .deb package of that
<wxPython> how? :)
<mooboo1> idk
<wxPython> this patch was not yet applied to the gnome panel
<wxPython> it hopefully will be
<wxPython> by vincent that is ;)
<flipstar> checkinstall ?
<wxPython> oh, and i'm on stupid Windows atm
<wxPython> can't boot to linux, so...
<wxPython> can't do that
<secretlondon> wxPython: you can make a ppa deb following the packaging guide
<wxPython> please provide a link ;)
<flipstar> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<wxPython> thanks
<edoceo> Any experience with Xorg and kernel framebuffer?  I currently use NVIDIA but have some issues with Hardy
<flipstar> what kind of issues? no tty availible ?
<clusty> edoceo, nvidia-glx-new?
<edoceo> Well, on this machine now when I upgraded to KDE4 my nvidia with twinview stopped working and now I can't run KDE
<clusty> X starts?
<edoceo> negative
<clusty> is it in crappy 800x600?
<clusty> don't you even get the bulletproof X menu thing?
<clusty> to ask to config cards
<edoceo> nope complains that my nvidia driver is not found
<flipstar> try reinstall nvidia then
<clusty> edoceo, try with envy
<clusty> i had same issue
<flipstar> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<edoceo> then I was reading and saw kernel fb with xorg?
<clusty> and fixed it 2h ago
<Dekans> hello ll
<l815> what's a good youtube video maker that i can also add music to which is available in the add/remove?
<Dekans> all
<edoceo> cinelerra!
<edoceo> should I use nvida-glx-new or nvidia-glx-new-dev?
<l815> thanks
<clusty> first i suppose
<motoplux> hi guys
<edoceo> actually - have that already
<motoplux> doed anyone have trouble with firefox after last upgrade?
<motoplux> it cannot start it says : Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b3 and 1.9b3.
<edoceo> Hmm - just rand the dpkg-reconfigure for xorg and now it complains: unable to find a validframebuffer device?
<mooboo1> edoceo, never heard of nvidia-glx-new-dev
<mooboo1> edoceo, if you want stability, you should use nvidia-glx-new
<pwnguin> whats the description for -dev?
<clusty> edoceo, some weird stuff is happenenig
<clusty> whats your card?
<wxPython> please tell me something
<pwnguin> !info nvidia-glx-new-dev
<edoceo> geForce 7600 GS
<l815> anyone know if they fixed the system slowdown with video + effects enabled with gm965 cards?
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new-dev (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.11-12.31)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver development files. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.11-12.31 (hardy), package size 150 kB, installed size 776 kB
<dmb> is hardy going to be using 2.6.25?
<pwnguin> edoceo: i dont think you need -dev. im not even sure who does.
<mooboo1> dmb, i hope so :D
<clusty> edoceo, i suggest you try the envy
<edoceo> I'm not using dev, thats for C coders - I only build web apps
<dmb> mooboo1: lots of good stuff in it :D
<pwnguin> there's almost no way hardy will use 2.6.25, imho
<dmb> pwnguin: why?
<mooboo1> dmb, oh.. i thought only boring stuff like kgdb
<pwnguin> that would give a month for testing
<pwnguin> and it takes a LOOOONG time to test a kernel
<dmb> oh
<pwnguin> and fix it
<Dekans> IS it too late to propose a new package for ubuntu ??
<clusty> Dekans, :D
<pwnguin> assuming .25 is released today
<dmb> Dekans: for hardy probably
<mooboo1> Dekans, yes, its feature-freeze
<wxPython> when is the deadline of the .deb packages for hardy heron?
<mooboo1> when will .25 be released?
<dmb> don't know
<pwnguin> well, .25 is on rc5
<Dekans> I should think about it earlier :(
<Dekans> I would have proposed Grails
<pwnguin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<pwnguin> the kernel freeze is on april 10th
<wxPython> pwnguin so they have already frozen the .deb packages for hard<y?
 * DanaG wants the HPMDPS driver.
<secretlondon> except important bug fixes
<DanaG> HP MDPS - Mobile Data Protection System.  Same idea as the Thinkpads' HDAPS.
<pwnguin> beta freeze
<pwnguin> new .debs must be approved manunally as of.. today
<mooboo1> DanaG, uhm HPMDPS what?
<wxPython> pwnguin if (for example) the gnome-panel update is awailable... is it going to be present in the final version or after the update process?
<pwnguin> wxPython: depends on what the update is
<DanaG> It's an accelerometer / position sensor.
<wxPython> just a small fix
<pwnguin> wxPython: how big is the diff?
<wxPython> one line of code
<mooboo1> DanaG, oh like Mac Book when you drop it
<DanaG> Yup.
<wxPython> +1 line of code
<mooboo1> DanaG, yeah, that would be cool, we need a driver like that... thought there already was one
<pwnguin> wxPython: it's got a chance if you file the bug, attach the patch and subscribe the right exception team
<wxPython> can we do it together?
<DanaG> http://www.google.com/search?q=hp+mdps
<wxPython> pwnguin i am new at this you know
<wxPython> pwnguin this bug is nearly 3 years old
<lamalex> lol
<pwnguin> wxPython: is it already reported?
<wxPython> it has numerous reports
<tgelter> DanaG: yeah, HDAPS would be nice...if only we could get the kernel built to support it...
<wxPython> let me give you the link
<pwnguin> please do
<wxPython> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=308632
<ubotu> Gnome bug 308632 in Panel "Last launcher/applets get highlighted/focused when opening the menu" [Minor,Assigned]
<pwnguin> heh
<wxPython> please look at the diff file
<wxPython> it only adds one line of code
<wxPython> are you willing to subscribe the right exception team?
<wxPython> but please note...
<wxPython> this patch was not yet applied to the whole GNOME project
<wxPython> it's still pending
<wxPython> i have contacted Vincent Untz about this
<wxPython> the GNOME panel guy ;)
<edoceo> Envy aint working - all kinds of issues - needs to be installed, can't find hostname, etc
<niekie> Hey.
<secretlondon> this is the ubuntu bug? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<niekie> What version of libc is save to upgrade to? I see different versions for libc6 and libc6-dev
<wxPython> secretlondon exactly right
<lamalex> niekie: /topic
<secretlondon> add your patch to that
<niekie> libc6-dev is -ubuntu2
<savvas> 2.7-9-ubuntu2
<niekie> libc6 is -ubuntu1
<niekie> In the upgrade screen
 * pwnguin wishes LP would monitor upstream bugs for patches
<wxPython> secretlondon i am on stupid Windows ATM so i can't make a diff file...
<niekie> I guess I shouldn't be upgrading yet then?
<savvas> niekie: apt-cache policy libc6 | grep Candidate
<lamalex> wxPython: there is deffinitely a diff program for windows
<niekie> savvas: Dutch Ubuntu here.
<niekie> But I get what you mean.
<niekie>   Kandidaat: 2.7-9ubuntu2
<savvas> it's good to go
<niekie> savvas: the Ubuntu upgrade thing says -ubuntu1 though.
<savvas> niekie: use check in the update-manager
<niekie> As where it will upgrade to.
<niekie> savvas: still the same after that.
<wxPython> please make a diff file for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361 bug and post it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<niekie> savvas: I'll try an apt-get update
<savvas> niekie: then use synaptic, or http://packages.ubuntu.com :)
<wxPython> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=107229&action=diff
<pwnguin> there already is a diff
<wxPython> yup
<niekie> savvas: ah, after apt-get update
<niekie> it works.
<wxPython> i provided the link
<savvas> great
<niekie> Any other issues with upgrading at the moment other than that?
<pwnguin> just need to attach that to the LP bug, because it's not smart enough to see it
<pwnguin> plus, someone should probably review that it works as intended
<lamalex> wxPython: http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/diffutils.htm
<pwnguin> maybe the submitter
<pwnguin> im sure corey can handle it ;)
<savvas> niekie: maybe the new kernel, some complain about usb problems, but I haven't noticed anything
<savvas> $ apt-cache policy linux-generic
<savvas> linux-generic: Installed: 2.6.24.12.13 Candidate: 2.6.24.12.13
<wxPython> so please go here and make a diff file and then post it on launchpad for that odd selection/menu bug    DIFF: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=107229&action=diff        LAUNCHPAD BUG: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<niekie> savvas: you != Seveas, right?
<savvas> niekie: nope :)
<niekie> savvas: so.. you == Seveas?
<tgelter> when issuing a "aptitude safe-upgrade" is anyone else experiencing a ton of extra line feeds in the output?
<niekie> Or you're confirming that you aren't? :P
<edoceo> now my nvidia complains that kernel module and nvidia driver components have same version?  The current driver has 169.12
<savvas> niekie: i hate sophisms :P
<niekie> Heh.
<clusty> edoceo, did envy?
<wxPython> oh... i can as well copy this      http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=107229&action=diff&context=patch&collapsed=&headers=1&format=raw      and save it with the .diff extension right?
<mooboo1> why people use envy? hardy heron takes care of it all with restricted device manager
<clusty> mooboo1, nbot for me
<savvas> it's like telling me: "my dog's name is socrates. socrates was a philosopher. thus, my dog was a philosopher" :P
<mooboo1> clusty, oh strange
<clusty> after screwing around for 1h i gave up
<clusty> today
<savvas> mooboo1: updated drivers probably
<wxPython> am i on the right track?
<clusty> then again serves me right for usiong prebeta linux
<clusty> :D
<wxPython> please advise
<mooboo1> clusty, i have geforce 8600, when i install hardy, it ask "you need restrcited driver to take full advantage, you want enabled, yes plz?"
<pwnguin> wxPython: that's fine
<mooboo1> i have 169.12 too
<RAOF> savvas: Except that the drivers that envy downloads (at the moment) are exactly the same as nvidia-glx-new :)
<clusty> mooboo1, likewise
<savvas> wxPython: you'd get more support in #ubuntu-bugs if you ask me
<wxPython> ok great
<wxPython> oh
<wxPython> okay
<wxPython> ;)
<clusty> just that i upgraded to hardy
<mooboo1> i upgraded in alpha 4 i think
<savvas> RAOF: because we're alpha/development, after april, people will tend to use updated drivers to fix their bugs :P
<clusty> and after the libc thing i could not get X with nvidia driver up
<savvas> RAOF: is there a bug about this matter? to keep managed/updated drivers during a release cycle?
<mooboo1> clusty, yeah my computer broke in libc, but i fixed it
<edoceo> clutsy: envy is a no fly
<RAOF> savvas: No, because of the release policy.
<pwnguin> savvas: afaik, there's a continual "we should think about this" but not much happens
<clusty> edoceo, why might that be?
<savvas> i know but.. :\ something should be done to easen up a bit the policy
<savvas> drivers are important for desktops
<pwnguin> savvas: the policy's in place to avert disasters for those for whom nvidia does work
<RAOF> This is true, but regressions happen.
<edoceo> should I try linux-restricted-modules-???
<savvas> edoceo: what's the problem?
<pwnguin> savvas: i think most people are hoping nouveau will be capable of replacing nv / nvidia for basic functionality
<RAOF> savvas: Basically, once Hardy is released it becomes much, much more important that things which previously worked *continue* to work than making things that don't work work :)
<edoceo> clutsy: machine is in recovery mode, no network, no nothing.  have to move envy dependencies over by hand using usb disk
<edoceo> which is sux
<edoceo> I'm looking for an easier way
<clusty> true
<savvas> RAOF: understood, but what about the not-lts releases?
<RAOF> savvas: Exactly the same.
<savvas> bummer
<clusty> edoceo, why no network?
<savvas> there should be a poll about this :P
<pwnguin> RAOF: what about putting nvidia-glx in -proposed for a month?
<savvas> run it for 6 months and get results :)
<RAOF> savvas: Once a version is _released_, we've basically made a contract "If it works now, it will work in the future".
<RAOF> pwnguin: Maybe.  But how many people run -proposed?  You'd want really extensive testing!
<pwnguin> RAOF: indeed =(
<savvas> RAOF: yeah, but what happens with the flashplugin-nonfree that constantly breaks after md5sum mismatch?
<edoceo> clutsy: cause machine only has WiFi connection and it don't run in recovery, and I'm not savvy with wpa_supplicaant in terminal
<pwnguin> the severity of flashplugin isnt quite the same as an x video module
<ConstyXIV> i'm assuming the "bird" is now the standard hardy wallpaper?
<RAOF> savvas: Well, that we put into foo-updates.  Because it's "flash worked, but now doesn't" :)
<savvas> ConstyXIV: heron :P and probably yes
<savvas> hehe, i like the name, foo :)
<savvas> RAOF: ok how about deb packages of new drivers in backports?
<savvas> unmaintained versions that can easily be caught in packages.ubuntu.com
<savvas> and everyone's happy :P
<RAOF> savvas: That would _possibly_ fly, yes.
<mohbana> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<savvas> pwnguin: where did you say they said maybe? a bug report?
<pwnguin> i see it on UDS schedules from time to time
<pwnguin> i think even shuttleworth said he'd revisit the subject
<pwnguin> it would be far easier if nvidia was open source
<pwnguin> to just backport the listing of supported pci ids
<pwnguin> etc
<l815> how do i turn off the activation of the keyboard language thing ?
<savvas> yeah i discussed that with some friends in #ubuntu-rs :)
<l815> i always hit shift+space and it's annoying when it always popsu p
<pwnguin> but ultimately i think its a failure of testing; however you do it, you need testing or you get irate users
<pwnguin> and nvidia-glx supports a lot of hardware in a lot of varied configurations
<savvas> l815: system - preferences - keybaord - layout - layout options ?
<savvas> pwnguin: maybe they're embarassed of their way of programming drivers :P
<pwnguin> unless you intend to make a hardy-nvidia-makes-you-qq repo somewhere out in multiverse
<l815> savvas, thanks but i didnt see anything there to disable it.
<edoceo> so - what's a generic xorg driver if I can't get nvidia to work?  what should I fall back to?
<pwnguin> edoceo: nv?
<savvas> or have hidden sexy stuff that make better use of a graphics card heheh
<edoceo> nv fails too
<flipstar>  vesa maybe
<pwnguin> vesa
<pwnguin> if that fails, you fail
<savvas> l815: none of the shortcuts match yours?
<l815> savvas, none of them are checked lol i'm talking abut that keyboard thing in the taskbar
<oliver_g1> hello
<l815> SCIM
<edoceo> vesa - works but looks like hell - thanks!
<pwnguin> savvas: unlikely. they're probably worried that a) they don't have the rights to the source b) the source is full of holes, both security and image quality, and c) patents they dont own
<l815> actually if i cna figure out how to type korean with it i wont mind leaving it on
<savvas> l815: the one that shows which keyboard layout you use?
<clusty> well i had to run the upgrade
<clusty> :D
<savvas> l815: ah, dunno then
<clusty> now no more ffox3
<clusty> any way to downgrade xul?
<clusty> xulrunner
<l815> savvas, yeah the smart common input method. thanks anyway. It's not a big deal. If i can find out how to type korean with it i'll want it enabled anyhow lol
<savvas> pwnguin: the joys of closed source heheh
<mooboo1> anyone have pink shadows bug?
<mooboo1> when will this get fixed?
<l815> wow if i set my font to use slight hinting it looks like mac fonts lol
<l815> :D
<edoceo> when I say dpkg -l I see lots of 'rc' entries - how can I remove those?
 * pwnguin uses synaptic
<pwnguin> edoceo: how about "dpkg -l | grep -E ^rc"
<edoceo> pwnguin: well, yea but I want dpkg to forget all those rc items - is there a cleanup option?
<edoceo> This machine started as a Kubuntu edgy and upgraded throguh now to hardy
<edoceo> then lots of added/removed packages and my list is confusing me
<pwnguin> apt-get remove --purge foo
<Oli``> The glibc bug has been fixed, right? I noticed it wasn't able to download the updates earlier and saw the topic then but I just did an update and they all installed - so I'm a little worried now...
 * Oli`` slaps Oli`` after reading the new topic
<pwnguin> edoceo: i just use synaptic to select em all and mark for complete removal. donno if there's a option to dkpg to do quite that
<Oli``> nevermind...
<flipstar> guess the libc6 thing is gnome related ?
<pwnguin> ...no
<wxPython> pwnguin got a question for ya
<Oli``> no it's very much at a lower level, flipstar
<RAOF> flipstar: It's "program written in C, or depending on a program written in C" related :)
<wxPython> if in Launchpad says that a bug is Triaged... what does that mean?
<flipstar> hm i have Version: 2.7-5ubuntu2 installed and availible...
<RAOF> flipstar: IE: *everything* that isn't the kernel :)
<pwnguin> wxPython: it means someone's looked at it and decided it's impoartance and given cursory aid
<Oli``> flipstar: 2.7-9ubuntu1 is the bugged version
<flipstar> i dont even have that availible :)
<pwnguin> wxPython: in a hospital for example, triage decides who's important enough to get a doctor immediately
<pwnguin> not a good word for people who aren't native speakers... of french
<pwnguin> wxPython: whoever marked it triaged basically thinks what it needs now is a developer's attention
<wxPython> pwnguin i am not a native so i didn't quite understand the meaning
<wxPython> thanks for the enlightenment ;)
<pwnguin> wxPython: i doubt many native english speakers know it either
<wxPython> so that basically means that this bug report should be.... what? :)
<wxPython> there was no file attached
<wxPython> just a comment
<wxPython> but the devs will probably look at the code and alter it appropriately, right?
<wxPython> the gnome panel devs that is
<pwnguin> i doubt gnome devs will look to hard at launchpad
<wxPython> i know
<ConstyXIV> why does it seem like the latest python update is taking forever?
<wxPython> i have point Vincent Untz (the GNOME dev) to look at the patch of that bug on the launchpad comments
<wxPython> hopefully he'll look at the comment and look at the code and alter it
<ConstyXIV> never mind, there it goes
<wxPython> which update?
<wxPython> the 2.6 version?
<wxPython> the new alpha of Py3k?
<wxPython> what what? :)
<flipstar> anyone already tried to get vmplayer running on 2.6.24-12 ?
<pwnguin> what's the command to explain why a package will be removed?
<flipstar> always depencies
<flipstar> is there an alternative for vmplayer ? to run vmx files ?
<savvas> Bug #201948
<savvas> :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201948 in ubuntu "[wish] updated graphics drivers in backports (or proposed)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201948
<flipstar> damn i just downloaded gnome-2.22.20080312-x86.vmware but cant play it on 2.6.24-12 :((
<flipstar> can someone help with that ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59528/ (building vmmon from vmplayer)
<mooboo1> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111
<mooboo1> i installed some updates like XUL i think
<mooboo1> and now my firefox wont start!
<Lilacor> flipstar: KVM
<mooboo1> oh please god save me!
<mooboo1> i cannot surf porno
<mooboo1> and i cannot google for a solution
<Lilacor> muhahahahahahahahha
<amon__> noob
<mooboo1> i cannot post on launchpad
<flipstar> Lilacor: can Kvm player vmware files ?
<mooboo1> :(
<mooboo1> im stuck
<Lilacor> flipstar: KVM can use vmx files, yes
<mooboo1> anyone else have this problem? they updated, and now firefox wont work?
<flipstar> nice thx
<Lilacor> flipstar: that is my understanding
<rsk> mooboo1: try links2 or lynx
<rsk> or opera
<UB`> mooboo1 try run it from a console
<UB`> watch the error
<flipstar> "* Your system does not have the CPU extensions required to use KVM. Not doing anything." what the ..
<crimsun> mooboo1: that's fairly obvious: firefox 3.0b4 hasn't rsynced out yet
<mooboo1> crimsun, im using b3, and main repository, when b4 sync out?
<UB`> mooboo1 I think this is your problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/201938
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201938 in firefox "firefox cannot start after xulrunner upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ccooke> Hmm. Seems like my home build *didn't* pick up the broken libc this morning. Yay.
<wxPython> what version of Firefox is going to be in the final version of Ubuntu 8.04?
<wxPython> is it announced yet?
<wxPython> what version of Firefox is going to be in Ubuntu 8.04 Final?
<UB`> I hope for FF 3.0 released...
<mooboo1> UB`, thanks for the link, I'LL TELNET INTO IT!!!
<Artimus> How can I disable SCIM in Kubuntu?  I've got *TWO* of them running right now.  They won't die, and I don't want to remove the package (that'll remove my meta package, I believe)
<mooboo1> wxPython, i think 2.0.0.12 or 3.0
<UB`> mooboo1 aptitude install epiphany
<flipstar> mooboo1: apt-cache search web browser | grep -i "web browser"
<Dekans> wxPython: Fx 3
<tgelter> ok, so apparently I need to stop being so update-happy...I am now victim to a broken firefox
<Dekans> Fx 3 beta 4 should be available in the coming hour on hardy repos
<Dekans> tgelter: I'm to
<UB`> tgelter https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/201938
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201938 in firefox "firefox cannot start after xulrunner upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Dekans> too
<tgelter> Dekans: yeah, I loaded up links and googled it...saw that it was reported
<Dekans> yes
<UB`> wait for Firefox 3b4
<mooboo1> they should have put XUL in the the gutsy-proposed
<Dekans> we have to wait beta 4 :p
<UB`> we can wait a couple of hours
<wxPython> do you guys think that Firefox is going to get out of Beta before Ubuntu 8.04 final gets out?
<Dekans> wxPython: not sure
<mooboo1> thank god, i downloaded porno videos, so i dont have to use firefox, i can live without firefox for some hours
<rsk> wxPython: if it goes on schedule
<wxPython> how many Betas are they planning to do?
<UB`> wxPython i hope it but I don't believe it
<Dekans> Fx 3 is planned for this summer if i remember well
<wxPython> summer?
<wxPython> :(
<mooboo1> wxPython, after beta, they will make release candiate (rc)
<wxPython> so no Firefox final in ubuntu 8.04 then
<wxPython> a shame really
<Dekans> Is use Fx 3 since beta 2 and it's more stable than Fx 2 stable
<UB`> more stable???
<Dekans> I find
<UB`> you are lucky
<mooboo1> well it used to crash alot on youtube
<wxPython> then i would recommend that ubuntu has Firefox 2.0.0.12 installed by default
<Dekans> I use it on vista at work
<wxPython> what do you think?
<Dekans> and no problem on ubuntu neither
<mooboo1> and instead just crash one tab, it crash whole browser
<EruditeHermit> I've used it since alpha 2 or so and its worked well for my purposes
<mooboo1> firefox 3 icons on windows are FUGGLY
<EruditeHermit> I couldn't read anything in FF2
<wxPython> why not?
<Dekans> mooboo1: I like it on vista
<wxPython> i have FF installed on my Windows XP box
<wxPython> where can i gbet the latest FF 3 beta?
<wxPython> please provide a link :)
<wxPython> oh please :P
<mooboo1> mozilla.com
<mooboo1> Dekans, oh they look horrible
<flipstar> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0b4/linux-i686/
<Dekans>  /allbetas
<mooboo1> ff2 icons are best
<wxPython> dor a Windows box flipstar
<wxPython> :)
<Dekans> mooboo1: on vista it's nice but not on xp
<UB`> I would like a Safari for Linux please give me a link ;)
<flipstar> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.0b4/ then
<mooboo1> oh
<wxPython> for
<wxPython> :)
<wxPython> okay thanks
<clusty> http://dbaranski.wordpress.com/2007/09/19/building-firefox-on-ubuntu/
<clusty> experimental enough?
<clusty> :D
<pwnguin> what's the command to explain why a package will be removed?
<Dekans> UB`: konqueror with webkit will be better
<UB`> Dekans konqueror has a K I don't like ;)
<wxPython> okay let me see what the open source has to offer with FF 3.0 Beta 4 :P
<amon__> does somebody else also have the problem where sound skips when hanging window focus
<wxPython> amon__ where exactly does that occur?
<amon__> *changing
<tgelter> anyone get gsynaptics to work?
<amon__> in all gstreamer apps
<wxPython> gstreamer?
<wxPython> never heard of it
<wxPython> a link to it? :)
<amon__> totem, rhythmbox ...
<UB`> ok battery is almost empty so it's time to sleep
<UB`> 'night
<amon__> night
<wxPython> import time
<wxPython> time.sleep(forever)
<wxPython> :P
<ConstyXIV> i was in the middle of a big update, X died, but dpkg is still going.  Any way to watch it?
<wxPython> watch what?
<wxPython> dpkg?
<ConstyXIV> yeah
<wxPython> uhmm
<wxPython> you can't
<wxPython> restart X... somehow
<KrimZon> i think i broke my wubi even more now
<wxPython> or just wait for the download to finish
<KrimZon> but i got my home dir off it
<wxPython> ConstyXIV but how can you be using an IRC client if X died?
<ConstyXIV> i'm sitting in a console doing "ps au" every now and then to see when it quits
<ConstyXIV> because im not on my ubuntu machine, how else?
<ConstyXIV> besides irssi or something
<wxPython> oh
<wxPython> i see
<wxPython> when the update process finishes, do the reboot command in the console
<crimsun> I've rejected bug 201938
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201938 in firefox "firefox cannot start after xulrunner upgrade" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201938
<ConstyXIV> that's what i figured
<wxPython> hopefully X restores on normal state after reboot
<savvas> ConstyXIV: apt-get upgrade ?
<wxPython> oh
<savvas> ConstyXIV: if you kill it and restart, apt will continue from where it's left
<crimsun> the binaries are already available via LP for all the supported arches
<Dekans> crimsun: and on the repos ?
<wxPython> you have to get the PID of the X Window Mabager
<wxPython> *Manager
<wxPython> and then do a   kill pid
<wxPython> or something like that
<crimsun> Dekans: no (please note that I said "via LP")
<wxPython> and then  restart x again
<Dekans> crimsun: it's now !
<Dekans> I'm downloading it
<wxPython> what?
<Dekans> crimsun: on LP it's wrote that the packages were uploaded
<Dekans> wxPython: firefox 3 beta 4
<crimsun> Dekans: yes, I'm referring specifically to the generated packages that are available via LP URLs
<crimsun> that is why I marked the bug Invalid
<Dekans> ok
<Dekans> arf
<Dekans> still can't launch Fx
<wxPython> oh i must install it too
<wxPython> let me see...
<Dekans> firefox (3.0~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1)
<Dekans> ~$ firefox
<Dekans> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b3 and 1.9b3.
<andy_> i just loaded my os of 8.04, firefox 3 is beyond me, does anyone know how i can use regular firefox?
<clusty> andy_, install firefox-2
<andy_> it's not in my packages
<crimsun> Dekans: it works fine here.
<clusty> andy_,  sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<clusty> worked for me
<andy_> sweet
<andy_> ty
<savvas> andy_: after that run firefox-2 and not firefox
<savvas> hm..
<clusty> how can I downgrade xulrunner?
<savvas> they didnt release the amd64 version
<clusty> i kinda liked ffox3
<andy_> i have 412 upgrades, do you think i need them?
<crimsun> clusty: err, why downgrade xulrunner?
<clusty> cause that bugger killed ffox3
<andy_> how DO YOU use firefox 3?
<clusty> andy_, you click it?
<clusty> :D
<crimsun> clusty: it works fine here.
<mmc> How do I avoid stripping (of libraries) in a CDBS based package?
<clusty> crimsun, do an update
<clusty> :D
<clusty> and you see
<andy_> yea. it  is not something i am familiar with
<crimsun> clusty: I did.  And it works fine.
<clusty> just now?
<andy_> like it is a blank screen almost
<savvas> andy_: from the menu applications -> internet -> firefox
<andy_> i have file and edit as my only options?
<andy_> on ff3
<clusty> crimsun, yeeey
 * flipstar managed to get vmplayer compiling
<clusty> crimsun, ff3 was broken for 2h
<clusty> :D
<clusty> works now
<clusty> flipstar, is that a biggy?
<crimsun> (that's what I've been saying for a bit now...)
<flipstar> yep
<savvas> andy_: dud you just upgrade from gutsy?
<savvas> *did
<andy_> not upgrade
<andy_> but went from gutsy to heron
<flipstar> i just used a patch
<andy_> how does that factor in to ff3?
<andy_> is ff3 only for linux or something ?
<crimsun> Dekans: what's your output from:  dpkg -l |awk '/^ii(.)*~b4/ {print $2}' |wc -l
<rsk> andy_: no
<rsk> ff3 is crossplattform
<andy_> yea
<andy_> is that what it is
<clusty> crimsun, holly macaro
<clusty> :D
<savvas> andy_: close firefox, open a terminal and check for dependencies and reinstall firefox: sudo apt-get -f --reinstall install firefox firefox-3.0
<clusty> thats one reg exp
<amon__> for sure
<clusty> is there some particular reason for mounting external usb drive as fuseblk rather than ext3?
<savvas> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1/+build/539285 <- this report needs updating, I just got my ff beta 4 :)
<crimsun> what report?
<savvas> it says dependency wait
<andy_> so, uh.  who here uses ff3 as their main browser.  if ff3 is a browser...
<crimsun> wow, that's a nice new home page for 3.0_b4
<crimsun> 3.0~b4, even
<crimsun> savvas: uh, you're on ia64?
<ConstyXIV> did the mirrors just have a heart attack or something?
<savvas> yep
<Turski> andy_: \o
<crimsun> savvas: that's Itanium...
<savvas> oh oops
<savvas> amd64
<savvas> sowwy
<crimsun> right, amd64 != ia64
<andy_> yea, nvrmnd, i'll try not to grace you all with my stupidity...
<savvas> andy_: can you take a screenshot?
<andy_> screenshot?
<savvas> yeah, of your firefox
<savvas> you say it's broken how i get it
<mueslix> evening... i'm running ubuntu hardy (unstable) and since 2.6.24-3 i can't boot without "acpi=off" as an additional kernel parameter
<mueslix> it seems there's some problem detecting the sata devices properly
<mueslix> any advice?
<crimsun> mueslix: how comfortable are you bisecting?
<andy_> oh, well, not broken, but i don't know how to use ff3?
<crimsun> mueslix: i.e., bisect the source file(s) for your SATA controller
<Turski> err?
<mueslix> crimsun: what do you mean? :)
<savvas> andy_: the same way you used firefox 2, i don't see that big difference
<Turski> andy_: dont know how to use ff?
<Turski> O_o
<crimsun> mueslix: "do you know how to use git-bisect"?
<mueslix> not yet, but i guess i'll have to learn
<andy_> um, can you type on your ff3 'screen'?
<mueslix> just curious... how come it worked fine before?
<andy_> i have a blank page, almost
<Turski> O_o
<crimsun> mueslix: I really don't think you want "pie in the sky" guesses...
<Turski> andy_: wtf u talkin about?
<crimsun> (at least not from me :)
<oliver_g1> wtf? ubuntu now uses a google page as start page? so every ubuntu user can be noticed by google?
<oliver_g1> not to mention that the google site (http://partnerpage.google.com/ubuntu.com?) seems to fail when cookies are disabled
<savvas> oliver_g1: use customizegoogle, make the cookies anonymous
<crimsun> oliver_g1: and/or file a bug against ubufox.
<savvas> $ firefox
<savvas> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b3 and 1.9b3.
<savvas> heh
<oliver_g1> savvas: I use "ask me for every cookie" in ff and that made the online home page fail (it always loads the offline page then. after 4(!) seconds waiting)
<savvas> oliver_g1: i don't think it's that hard to change home page :)
<flipstar> i dont like cookies anyway
<crimsun> really, guys, I think Alexander would have more use for bugs than idle whin(g)ing...
<savvas> people usually use the internet to search, so i guess using google as first page isn't at all that bad
<oliver_g1> the cookie bug is the minor thing
<alex_mayorga> anyone that knows how to fix bug 201143
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201143 in sun-java6 "no Java plugin for Firefox with sun-java-6 installed in Hardy alpha 6" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201143
<oliver_g1> using a ubuntu-specific google-provided start page seems a bit... unfitting
<flipstar> alex_mayorga: link it to plugin dir
<wxPython> this FF 3.0 Beta 4 has really been polished
<oliver_g1> savvas: there's a google search field in upper right corner...
<wxPython> it looks very slick ;)
<crimsun> alex_mayorga: tried openjdk 6, then?
<savvas> oliver_g1: people don't look at the top corner when the open a window
<savvas> oliver_g1: when you open a window on your house, don't you look outside? or do you see the crackhole on the top right corner?
<andy_> wow, now there's a question...
<savvas> i don't see why it's bothering you, as firefox used it as a home page so far :P
<crimsun> rather than attack his sentiment, I offered that he should file a bug against the source package that I named above
<iter> personally I think that ff_b4 homepage is pretty clean
<savvas> I'm just expressing my opinion
<iter> regardless, it's quite easy to change, most users have no problem doing so
<crimsun> again, asac does not frequent this channel.  Opinions aren't going to reach him directly through this forum.  File a bug!
<savvas> oliver_g1: crimsun's right, a bug would be a good idea to file against it
<wxPython> i have noticed that the home page icon is no longer present where the Back button and Forward button is....  it was moved to the Bookmarks Toolbar instead
<oliver_g1> well I was just pointing out my opinion as well, and also I don't care much if the ubuntu-google startpage doesn't work, so I probably leave it to you to file a bug :-)
<wxPython> i didn't find any bugs yet ;)
<iter> wxPython: yeah, not sure how much I like that, I prefer the links bar to have other links in it
<wxPython> works splendid here ;)
<iter> as long as alt-home works though I'm ok
<Dekans> ff_b4 works for you ??
<wxPython> yes
<Dekans> damn
<oliver_g1> and I'm glad that I usually don't give people an ubuntu cd and tell them to install on their own, but install and configure it manually - and the google-ubuntu startpage won't stay on my installs
<wxPython> i am on Windows XP though
<tgelter> so, I just upgraded (saw the note in the forum about xulrunner) again, and firefox still complais about GRE...
<iter> works great
<savvas> um..
<savvas> $ firefox
<savvas> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b3 and 1.9b3.
<savvas> anyone else noticed this?
<Dekans> i still get Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b3 and 1.9b3.
<savvas> heh
<savvas> Dekans: filed a bug?
<Dekans> kubuntu hardy alpha 6 amd 64
<alex_mayorga> anyone knows which version of gcc is FF3 compiled with?
<Dekans> not yet
<savvas> Dekans: ubuntu alpha amd64 :)
<Dekans> I'm just back to my computer
<wxPython> the only problem is that some plugins don't work in FF 3.0 beta 4
<Dekans> savvas: what a segregation :p
<wxPython> that worked in FF 2.0.0.12
<amon__> can i upgrade libc6 now, im on hardy i368
<Dekans> you can edit them to work with fx3
<wxPython> i was alerted that one plugin won't work in FF 3.0 Beta 4
<andy_> can anyone tell me the terminal code to load ff4
<savvas> amon__: /topic
<Dekans> andy_: firefox
<alex_mayorga> wxPython, use the Nightly plugin to force all the plugins to be compatible ;)
<savvas> Dekans: want me to file it?
<wxPython> there's some errors when i open www.google.si
<wxPython> Warning: Empty string passed to getElementById().
<wxPython> Warning: Error in parsing value for property 'cursor'.  Declaration dropped.Source File: http://www.google.si/Line: 1
<wxPython> Warning: Error in parsing value for property 'height'.  Declaration dropped.Source File: http://www.google.si/Line: 1
<wxPython> Warning: Error in parsing value for property 'width'.  Declaration dropped.Source File: http://www.google.si/Line: 1
<wxPython> this is it
<wxPython> is that a google issue or firefox issue?
<Dekans> savvas: yes go ahead
<Dekans> I follow you to confirm
<savvas> ok
<savvas> well there's not much to say
<wxPython> those warnings....
<wxPython> are those Google issues?
<crimsun> savvas: there's no point to file a bug
<crimsun> savvas: the relevant bug is moot; I closed it some time ago
<wxPython> because FF 2.0.0.12 didn't produce any warnings when the same site was opened
<crimsun> Dekans: the next publisher cycle will take care of amd64; currently only i386 and powerpc have it
<savvas> crimsun: ah ok
<savvas> hm..
<alex_mayorga> flipstar: do you have java on FF3 working?
<crimsun> Dekans: as I was saying earlier, all the binaries are available via LP if you're REALLY hard-pressed
<savvas> "Please restart any running Firefoxes, or you will experience problems." <- heh firefoxes :)
<crimsun> Dekans: if you want the URLs, I'll even pull those for you
<andy_> do you need java for ff3?
<flipstar> alex_mayorga: yep
<wxPython> now FF 3.0b4 produces this stuopid warnings
<andy_> what java
<Dekans> crimsun: LP repo or direct download ?
<wxPython> *stupid
<alex_mayorga> flipstar: may you pass your config on the bug I posted please?
<flipstar> andy_: you dont essentially need java for firefox..its a plugin for websites
<flipstar> alex_mayorga: sure..which config you mean ?
<andy_> what java do i need to load, there are a bit on the packages screen
<crimsun> Dekans: for amd64, it's only available via LP
<wxPython> maybe FF 3.0b4 is not coded to handle empty strings passed to getElementById()
<wxPython> ??
<alex_mayorga> ls -la /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Dekans> crimsun: can you give me the url please ?
<crimsun> Dekans: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12647728/firefox-3.0_3.0%7Eb4%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12647729/firefox-3.0-gnome-support_3.0%7Eb4%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<savvas> mean while.. i'll revert back to 3b3
<alex_mayorga> flipstar: never mind
<Dekans> gnome-support ?
<crimsun> Dekans: well, yes, if you use Ubuntu by default, that was installed.
<savvas> 3b3 is still in the packages.ubuntu.com :) http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/amd64/firefox-3.0/download
<wxPython> Dekans the fact that Ubuntu is still a beta and FF is still a beta makes perfect sense why your Firefox web-browser is not working :)
<Dekans> wxPython:  sure
<Dekans> :p
<Dekans> crimsun: thanks
<wxPython> actually Ubuntu is still an alpha
<wxPython> which is even worse! :)
<wxPython> omg can't wait for the final version
<Artimus> Aren't we to Beta today?  or is that tomorrow?
<andy_> should i download icedtea java?
<andy_> or just java?
<andy_> anyone???
<wxPython> wake me up till.... 24th April comes ;)
<wxPython> not till  'September ends' :D
<wxPython> ;)
<andy_> or should i just DL all the java's?
<wxPython> what?
<wxPython> beta?
<flipstar> one week or so
<andy_> um, there is like web broswer, plug in, runtime, do i need ALL those?
<flipstar> depends on your timezone :P
<wxPython> is the final version of Ubuntu going to take a day or two to update all the mirrors?
<thegve> Hello, I am trying to change the default media application for handling my Ipod. I read a tutorial on http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/04/how-to-use-amarok-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/ however I don't seam to have the Multimedia tab on the Removable Devices dialog on hardy.
<thegve> How would I change this setting?
<wxPython> thegve and your iPod is of what model?
<thegve> I want to launch Amarok (but I don't expect this to be important..)
<thegve> wxPython: Nano 3rd generation
<wxPython> hmm
<wxPython> never had an ipod before
<thegve> rhythmbox launches at this moment
<thegve> and it reads the iPod database fine
<wxPython> thegve rhythmbox sux
<thegve> however, I like to use amarok
<thegve> wxPython: Yes, so I'd like to change this, rhythmbox is the old/default setting
<wxPython> i was trying the same thing with my Sansa e260 MP3 Player
<Odd-rationale> I noticed that the hardy artwork is due today. Are there any screenshots on what the artwork is? Thanks!
<wxPython> no luck :(
<crimsun> Odd-rationale: probably not (unless you rebuilt the various packages like I did, since they were caught in the glibc snafu)
<wxPython> amarok was not started as the default app when i plugged the device in
<Odd-rationale> crimsun: OK. Too bad. I'll ask again tomorrow. :)
<wxPython> this rhythmbox is hardcoded into ubuntu i guess
<thegve> gnome/defaults.list:audio/x-scpls=rhythmbox.desktop
<thegve> Found using fgrep
<crimsun> Odd-rationale: what specifically are you looking for?  I can take a shot or two.
<thegve> But i'll have to find out how this works exactly first...
<thegve> /etc/
<Odd-rationale> crimsun: The gdm theme and the wallpaper would be nice to see...
<wxPython> thegve maybe if you chabe that to   gnome/defaults.list:audio/x-scpls=amarok.desktop   ??
<crimsun> Odd-rationale: there are two wallpapers.
<crimsun> Odd-rationale: one with the heron, one without.
<Odd-rationale> crimsun: Let me see the one with the heron.
<Odd-rationale> crimsun: I am identified. You should be able to send it right to me.
<wxPython> thegve maybe if you change that to   gnome/defaults.list:audio/x-scpls=amarok.desktop   what happens??
<crimsun> Odd-rationale: http://trilug.org/~crimsun/Screenshot.png
<wxPython> the maintainer of the gnome-panel package is Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Odd-rationale> crimsun: Cool! Is the gdm theme the same as it has always been?
<wxPython> after a gnome dev applies the patch to the gnome panel - would that send a notice to the Ubuntu Desktop Team so that they rebuild the gnome-panel package and upload it so that people can update their packages?
<crimsun> Odd-rationale: no
<wxPython> well?
<Odd-rationale> crimsun: I know it is difficult to take a shot at the gdm theme. I guess I can wait for that. Thanks for indulging me with that!
<wxPython> please answer my question
<wxPython> i want to know before i fall into sleep
<wxPython> :)
<wxPython> well??
<wxPython> the maintainer of the gnome-panel package is Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
<crimsun> wxPython: not unless the team is explicitly subscribed to the branch, no.
<wxPython> after a gnome dev applies the patch to the gnome panel - would that send a notice to the Ubuntu Desktop Team so that they rebuild the gnome-panel package and upload it so that people can update their packages?
<thegve> wxPython: Killed rhythmbox and mounted the iPod by entering it's mount point in Amarok
<thegve> but this should not be 'the way'
<wxPython> i hope the fucking bug's fix/patch (whatever) will be applied
<wxPython> thegve how on earth did you do that?! :)
<wxPython> did you manage to do that i ment
<wxPython> well?
<savvas> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<savvas> :]
<wxPython> ok ok
<wxPython> :)
<bmk789> anyone tried upgrading to firefox 3 beta 4?
<bmk789> im getting "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b3 and 1.9b3."
<wxPython> yes
<thegve> wxPython: settings->configure amarok
<thegve> media devices
<wxPython> yeah...
<wxPython> go on
<Odd-rationale> Will kubuntu hardy have a heron i their default wall paper, too?
<savvas> bmk789: amd64? it's in the to-do list :)
<thegve> add, enter the mount point, choose 'connect'
<wxPython> thegve so now amarok opens when you plug in the device?
 * flipstar running 3.0b4 since a week
<thegve> And it will notice there is a lock file, and ask you to remove it, and it does it when you click 'remove'
<wxPython> ha!
<thegve> wxPython: No, it just mount's it this time
<wxPython> great!
<bmk789> savvas: any idea when it will be fixed?
<savvas> bmk789: nope, but if you need the old one, you need these packages: firefox-3.0_3.0~b3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb firefox_3.0~b3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4_all.deb firefox-3.0-gnome-support_3.0~b3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb xulrunner-1.9_1.9~b3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support_1.9~b3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<savvas> or just use firefox-2 heh
<wxPython> thegve maybe you need to get rid of rhythmbox
<wxPython> it's crap anyway
<wxPython> apt-get remove rhythmbox  ?
<savvas> didn't know we can remove it :)
<thegve> wxPython: It's just too late, I forgot to do the obvious
<Dekans> savvas, bmk789 : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12647728/firefox-3.0_3.0~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Dekans> get this one
<savvas> Dekans: i provided the thorough solution :P
<wxPython> thegve the obvious what? :)
<thegve> wxPython: To just remove rhythmbox
<wxPython> :D
<wxPython> well, it's actually hardcoded into Ubuntu you know
<savvas> nope
<wxPython> i don't know if you can really remove it
<Dekans> okay :p
<thegve> rhythmbox seams to be written in mono, pretty flawless
<savvas> i just removed it :)
<wxPython> in mono?
<thegve> wxPython: Ubuntu is not windows, it will not rely on a mediaplayer ;)
<wxPython> what is that?
<typhox> hi
<thegve> c#/.net for Linux
<savvas> thegve: in mono is another program written.. b.. bsomething
<wxPython> thegve aha
<savvas> banwhee?
<savvas> banshee!
<typhox> I have a problem. I can not start firefox^^
<wxPython> once i was told here that rhythmbox is hardcoded and i can't remove it so easily blah blah
<wxPython> :(
<wxPython> )_:
<wxPython> sflbsmfhkj:)
<savvas> typhox: 64-bit ubuntu?
<typhox> Yes
<wxPython> I have a problem. I can not unzip my pants^^
<wxPython> :D
<savvas> typhox: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12647728/firefox-3.0_3.0~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<thumper> I upgraded my desktop from kubuntu gutsy -> hardy several weeks ago, and since then it's been somewhat broken
<typhox> i think i can not start it after i installed some updates
<thumper> it seems to be getting duplicate mouse down events
<wxPython> uhmmm
<savvas> typhox: download and install that one
<thumper> (but only after a short time)
<wxPython> thegve did you remove rhythmbox yet?
<thegve> wxPython: Yes, and now just nothing happens when I connect my iPod
<thegve> Which saves me from rhythmbox placing a lock file
<KrimZon> thumper: i had that a lot when i was meddling with my xorg.conf
<thegve> So that's one step :)
<thumper> KrimZon: any idea what to change?
<KrimZon> i finally managed to install the latest kernel and nvidia drivers
<mmc> thumper: the mouse driver?  evdev vs. mouse
<KrimZon> that mustve rewritten my broken xorg.conf
<wxPython> thegve you've removed the lock file already
<thumper> it seems that during the upgrade I've been switched to "nv" which I think is the open source driver for nvidia
<thumper> I have nvidia installed, but how do I switch back?
<wxPython> so you didn't need to actually remove rhythmbox, but since you did it, it's okay because rhythmbox sux anyway, even it's name sucks :D
<thegve> wxPython: When a media application is using the iPod, it places a lockfile to indicate no-one else should use it
<thumper> mmc: the driver is "mouse"
<flipstar> thumper: just replace nv with nvidia in xorg.conf ..
<wxPython> oh
<thegve> wxPython: So the next time rhythmbox would start, it would put the lockfile back again
<wxPython> aha
<thumper> flipstar: isn't there a nice gui somewhere :) ?
<wxPython> i see
<wxPython> thegve can you set amarok as your default media app?
<flipstar> thumper: no..but a script :)
<flipstar> nvidia-xconfig
<thegve> wxPython: Yes.
<wxPython> ok
<savvas> thumper: screens and graphics from the system menu -> graphics driver
<wxPython> once you do that... does amarok launches after you plug your iPod in?
<thumper> savvas: this on kubuntu?
<savvas> thumper: ah no
<thumper> :)
<wxPython> thegve?
<wxPython> once you do that... does amarok launches after you plug your iPod in?
<thegve> wxPython: No, amarok has been set as my default media application for 'ages'
<thegve> wxPython: I'm not that fast....
<wxPython> oh
<wxPython> it's okay :)
<savvas> thegve: did you report this bug about rhythmbox loading the memory cards/ipods ?
<wxPython> i kinda hate rhythmbox to open when a media device is recognised
<thegve> It almost seams like they moved it somewhere else in a configuration dialog
<thegve> as I see posts everywhere on the internet about this option in "removable devices and media", but in hardy it isn't there anymore
<wxPython> if amarok is default, then amarok should open when a device is hotplugged
<typhox> thank you it worked
<wxPython> not that stupid, shitty rhythbox grrr
<wxPython> i hate that stupid rhythmshitface
<thegve> savvas: It is not a bug, it is the default handler auto-handling my iPod, I like this, and it should stay this way, I would just like to change the default handler
<wxPython> :D
<thegve> rhythmbox is not the problem
<wxPython> hmm
<wxPython> how to set that handler then?
<savvas> thegve: it's a bug for me, every time i plug in my sony ericsson w810i, it open rhythmbox
<savvas> *opens even
<thegve> I suppose there is or will be a dialog to configure this
<ader10> is there a freenx package for hardy
<savvas> i hope so
<cwillu> Preferred Applications?
<thegve> ader10: I just installed nomachine free
<thegve> It worked fine
<savvas> it was in preferred apps before
<cwillu> thegve,
<thegve> I don't know about freenx
<cwillu> it is on mine
<ader10> thegve: from what repository
<thegve> ader10: Just downloaded from nomachine.com
<thegve> They provide deb files
<ader10> thegve: ohh, I confused 'nomachine free' with 'freenx'
<ader10> well, is the only limitation that you can only have 2 simultaneous clients connected?
<thegve> I installed both a server (my workstation) and a client (my underpowered laptop)
<thegve> ader10: Yes
<ader10> thegve: so I can use any computer as long as I log off when I leave one
<KrimZon> is there any way i can repair my wubi installation from the cd?
<KrimZon> its the broken libc6 thing
<ader10> thegve: I don't want it to be a gotcha thing that says "2 clients = 2 computers"
<thegve> ader10: Yes, otherwise you'll get an error about the .xauthority file being locked ;)
<wxPython> thegve did you manage to solve the problem of changing the handler?
<thegve> ader10: I have installed 70 thin-clients on 3 locations using nomachine NX
<thegve> wxPython: not yet
<wxPython> getting there okay
<wxPython> ;)
<thegve> ader10: It does not limit the number of computers
<ader10> wonderful
<wxPython> thegve i have found this lovely site for you ;)
<wxPython> This tutorial will take you through the steps to do just that, and it will also show you how to make Amarok the default program that launches when your iPod is connected.
<wxPython> this is what we want
<wxPython> let me give you the link...
<thegve> You make me curious, could you just send me the url ;)
<wxPython> http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/04/how-to-use-amarok-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/
<wxPython> :)
<ader10> thegve: do you see any reason to prefer freenx over nx free or vice versa
<thegve> wxPython:  yes, do you have hardy? Would you please look up the tab 'media devices' on your machine?
<thegve> I don't have it
<thegve> ader10: freenx lacked some management options (listing sessions or something like that, few years ago...) at the time
<wxPython> thegve sorry i'm on Windows right now
<cwillu> !info firefox-3.0
<wxPython> can't boot to linux atm
<ubotu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 1092 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<ader10> thegve: do you think freenx will accel past nx free any time soon
<thegve> ader10: But the compression system is open source, and shared between both nomachine nx and freenx
<thegve> And 2x server also
<wxPython> thegve did you follow the tutorial?
<thegve> It is some fork of nomachine NX i haven't got to investigating yet..
<thegve> wxPython: I already found that one, but like I said I don't have the media devices tab
<thegve> wxPython: I mean the 'multimedia'  tab
<ader10> thegve: do you think freenx will accel past nx free any time soon
<wxPython> oh
<wxPython> hmmm
<thegve> ader10: What do you mean with 'accel'?
<thegve> ader10: Be better than?
<wxPython> thegve have you ever uninstalled anything on hardy?
<ader10> thegve: call or raise N!
<wxPython> anything at all?
<wxPython> because that tab _should_ be present
<wxPython> which other tabs are also missing?
<ader10> I'm all in suspense over a yes or no answer, my decision is almost final on what to use :P
<wxPython> Select System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media.
<thegve> ader10: I don't know, I picked nomachine NX after quite some testing in 2004 over nomachine nx
<ader10> thegve: thank you for your help
<wxPython> there SHOULD be a Multimedia tab in the window that pops up
<ader10> now on a different topic, is ctrl-alt-backspace disabled or will x get zapped if I try it
<thegve> ader10: I have written a management system for nomachine NX, and I lacked some information for that that freenx did not submit
<thegve> wxPython: Have you seen it on hardy?
<wxPython> thegve how about that Multimedia tab now?
<wxPython> i haven't
<wxPython> because i don't use hardy
<wxPython> not now i mean
<thegve> I think i've seen it on previous ubuntu versions too
<wxPython> there should be something similar thought
<thegve> I'll just check my laptop, 1 sec
<wxPython> *though
<thegve> My laptop does have it
<thegve> odd
<thegve> it is using gutsy i think* checking...
<wxPython> maybe you removed something important in your current machine
<thegve> feisty
<wxPython> oh
<wxPython> well, maybe this guys at Canonical messed those things now
<thegve> wxPython: I don't think so, I think something has changed in Hardy for the location of this
<wxPython> anyway, please look at all the settings you can ffind
<ader10> thegve: just a simple question, do you know if the "shadow" type session works for nomachine nx?
<thegve> wxPython: There are some things going on with gnome-vfs etc in gnome 2.22, maybe it has something to do with this
<wxPython> that seems like a probable cause yeah
<thegve> ader10: This may interest you:http://www.linux.com/feature/116354
<thegve> It can tunnel both VNC and RDP, and you can set up "shadow" sessions, where remote users can watch, but not interact with, an X session on a remote machine. Paranoiacs will be happy to learn that NX notifies you when a remote user starts shadowing your session
<thegve> ader10: so yes...
<wxPython> thegve the thing is that you have to change the media player command from rhythmbox  to /usr/bin/amarok
<wxPython> please look at all the available settings
<thegve> ader10: From an ex-collegeau who is still on that company, I have heard they do have some stability problems using nomachine NX. Flock timeouts or something like that
<wxPython> when you'll see a box that has rhythmbox written inside it, that should be changed to /usr/bin/amarok
<thegve> wxPython: I do not have to change the media player command, I have to change the portable media player command
<wxPython> Assuming you installed Amarok in the default location that is
<thegve> wxPython: I am having a laptop here in front of me that has the dialog, and a workstation that hasn't
<wxPython> i mean the portable media player command yes
<thegve> wxPython: So I know what I should be looking for...
<wxPython> sorry :)
<wxPython> yeah, just look for a thing rhythmbox
<wxPython> Assuming you installed Amarok in the default location, change the setting to /usr/bin/amarok
<wxPython> anyhow, find the amarok executable file and look where is it located
<wxPython> then use that path in the command
<thegve> wxPython: I know what to set, but not where to set it
<wxPython> it's probably /usr/bin
<wxPython> hmmm
<thegve> wxPython: To find a executables location that is in the path, use the 'which' command
<wxPython> that would probably be done through the command shell
<wxPython> that would also be done through the command shell... changing the media player command that is
<wxPython> let me google now
<thegve> wxPython: Thank you very much, but I'll have to go to sleep now. I don't know where you are(in which country) but I am in the netherlands, gmt+1, so 0:30 AM, I'll have to go to work in 7 hours :)
<wxPython> oh
<wxPython> and I have to get to work in 4 hours and a half
<wxPython> :P
<wxPython> i'm from slovenia btw
<wxPython> gmt +1
<thegve> 4.5 hours, lol
<wxPython> yeah
<thegve> ah
<flipstar> you sleep at work ? :P
<wxPython> haha
<wxPython> no :P
<wxPython> i slept 3 hours today already
<thegve> I did an update - amarok and half of the sound system will be upgraded, so let's hope for the best...
<wxPython> when i went back from work
<wxPython> thegve great
<wxPython> portable music player command
<virtuald> hey, so I want to use a GIT version of xorg as opposed to the one in hardy (trying to patch it), any thoughts on how one makes the system believe that I already have the package installed without it actually being thtere?
<wxPython> thegve
<wxPython> please navigate to System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media,
<wxPython> and tell me which tabs _do_ exist therew
<wxPython> there*
<wxPython> thegve got another link you ya ;)
<wxPython> for ya
<wxPython> http://graemehunter.co.uk/2007/01/sync-your-podcasts-to-your-ipod-under-ubuntu/
<wxPython> it's basically the same tutorial
<wxPython> but i'll give the link anyway :)
<thegve> ok...
<wxPython> if you don't find the Multimedia tab, then that's too bad
<wxPython> the've moved the son of a bi*ch as it seems ;)
<wxPython> they've*
<DanaG> What the hell?  All my firefox extensions are GONE!
<DanaG> GONE!  Not just disabled.
<thegve> wxPython: I'll dive in tomorrow, if it is a setting I WILL find it :)
<DanaG> Damn fat32.
<DanaG> "Oh hey, there's a hole in the file!  Let's delete it!"
<thegve> DanaG: Not just not-compatible with FF 3?
<DanaG> Nope, just gone, thanks to fsck.vfat nuking extensions.rdf.
<flipstar> DanaG: you using same profile .. ?
<DanaG> Yup.  It's just due to having had a hard lockup while Firefox was open.
<DanaG> Stupid Firefox must keep the files open at all times, or something.
<DanaG> ... instead of just writing on close.
<ader10> I can not run gedit as root or with sudo. Please help.
<DanaG> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ader10> DanaG: it doesn't work with gksudo either...
<flipstar> ader10: is your user in sudoers ?
<ader10> flipstar: yes
<flipstar> no error message ?
<ader10> flipstar: I just get a blinking cursor as if it were running, but no window appears
<flipstar> but other apps run ?
<flipstar> as root
<ader10> flipstar: yes
<ader10> flipstar: such as mousepad, which I am using now instead of gedit
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-14
<flipstar> so the problem is with gedit..did you tried reinstall or so ?
<oxigen> is there some irc client on live cd?
<flipstar> yes probably
<oxigen> pidgin?
<flipstar> on the gnome2.22 vm is xchat ..
<maccam94> ff3 appears to be broken
<maccam94> er, firefox
<KrimZon> does anyone know whats wrong with this: i'm trying to do the libc6 fix on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722886&page=12 except i get the error: "chroot: cannot run command `dpkg': Input/output error"
<oxigen> dang, i hate this libc bug
<flipstar> libc6 is already fixed
<KrimZon> mine isnt, i have the old version on my system and it won't boot
<flipstar> i didnt even had it ..
<oxigen> yea, but doesnt fix all problems
<matjan_work> hi, my desktop install is broken... the libc update of this morning... where can i find to solve this?
<KrimZon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722886&page=12
<matjan_work> i cannot not even get into the root shell prompt after booting into recovery mode
<matjan_work> KrimZon, is that link for me?
<tux__> matjan_work, that happened to me
<tux__> tried everything, nothing worked
<KrimZon> yep, sorry
<tux__> so i re-installed
<KrimZon> meant to say
<matjan_work> ok... i will check
<KrimZon> is it possible to install files from cd over the top of an existing wubi installation?
<oxigen> i doubt
<flipstar> files=os ? then yes
<KrimZon> oh well... i'm trying one last thing, then reinstalling tomorrow
<_dan_> nvidia seems broken for me in -12 kernel, is this issue known and/or a workaround for it?
<flipstar> did you reinstalled nvidia drivers ?
<_dan_> nvidia-glx-new i reinstalled
<flipstar> whats the error message ?
<KrimZon> cyas later
<_dan_> modprobe says install error
<KrimZon> wow, i fixed it
<KrimZon> it's always the last thing you try :p
<laz0r> hi, erm... i am looking for some help with a problem installing the kde-devel on ubuntu gutsy
<laz0r> the symptoms are pretty much the same as in this old bug: -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/79101
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 79101 in meta-kde "kde-devel package broken" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ader10> How do I remove a user from freenx?
<felipe_> is the scim package broken?
<felipe_> I get the following error: E: scim: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<felipe_> after a clean installation and attempting to apply upgrades
<matjan_work> good! that fix seems to have worked (libc break)
<Dr_willis> it seems scim has been an issue for weeks now with people.
<felipe_> I had a Ubuntu installation about 2 days ago
<felipe_> (Hardy), wiped it out by mistake. There were no problems with it
<felipe_> Just wondering whether it was a recent issue
<malnilion> Good, libc6 is fixed :)
<Dr_willis> Does that mean somthing else will break now?
<Dr_willis> :)
<crimsun> of course
<mrigns> I've been getting random system freezes for a couple of days now and I still could not figure out what exactly is causing it
<mrigns> but I guess it has something to do with networking
<mrigns> when I stop all network related services nothing bad happens
<mohbana__> where can i find the log of boot i am trying to investigate why i cant get my 8800gts to work
<mohbana__> well its works directly after i installed it but after i reboot it seems to go back to safe gfx mode
<maccam94> mohbana__: try running dmesg?
<DrZaius55> Howdy.. Having a dependency problem on Hardy with gnome-keyring-manager.  Apprently its replaced by seahorse, but gnome-desktop-environment still depends on it
<mohbana__> anymore suggestions before i reboot?
<maccam94> mohbana__: dmesg?
<mohbana__> maccam94, o didn't try that
<mohbana__> the card is working fine in fedora
<syke> hi
<scizzo-> hello
<syke> now that gcc-4.3 is released, will someone build a proper package for it and transfer gcc-snapshot to the gcc 4.4 trunk?
<gotgnu> I am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59551/ any ideas
<Dr_willis> gotgnu,  summarize the problem a little bit. Dont expect people to go to every web site posted in the channel.
<Dr_willis> many in here cant.. due to useing irssi, or so forth. :)
<gotgnu> Dr_willis: ok it is an error when updating
<gotgnu> Errors were encountered while processing:
<gotgnu>  scim
<gotgnu>  scim-gtk2-immodule
<gotgnu> that is the end of the error
<scizzo-> gotgnu: seems to be wrong in the package
<maccam94> gotgnu: yeah i was just getting some scim errors
<Dr_willis> Im betting its a known bug. Seems several people are having that issue.
<maccam94> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<maccam94> scim fails to finish installing for me
<scizzo-> yes
<scizzo-> there is errors in --configure for the package
<gotgnu> ok so just wait it out
<scizzo->  /var/lib/dpkg/info/scim.postinst: 85: Syntax error: end of file unexpected
<GuyFromHell> anyone else have an unusable firefox browser since firefox-3.0b4? Mine random empty GTK boxes when i try to go to a website
<scizzo-> gotgnu: this seems to be a package error
<gotgnu> is it something i can fix or should wait
<scizzo-> well the suggested fix is to get the old version
<tech0007> hi...got an error while doing latest update...something about the package scim...any ideas?
<Dr_willis> Ive gotten where i wait and only update once a week. :) after checking in here to see if anything is majorly messed up.. Looks like i am waiting a few more days this time.
<DrZaius55> So trying to do "apt-get install gnome" and it says it can't find gnome-keyring-manager
<Dr_willis> We need this scim thing in the topic it seems?
<flipstar> tech0007: see one line above your post
<tech0007> flipstar: sorry I jst joined the channel, how do i get to see the earlier posts?
<scizzo-> Dr_willis: its a broken package not a package that is being broken after install
<maccam94> scizzo-: i just added a fi line to /var/lib/dpkg/info/scim.postinst before the last line of text
<maccam94> apt-get dist-upgrade then finished
<Dr_willis> scizzo-,  ok.. let me reread that a few more times.. I havent had my coffee yet. :)
<scizzo-> maccam94: yes sounds like the file itself is broken
<Dr_willis> The actual .deb on the repos. is 'broken' ?  is what we are saying?
<flipstar> tech0007: its just one line above your first post..saying install an older version :)
<tech0007> are we all talking about scim?
<scizzo-> maccam94: you can send this fix to the forums or bug report it to launchpad
<maccam94> tech0007: yup
<tech0007> woohoo
<ader10> Is vnc over nx any faster than regular vnc?
<maccam94> ader10: i think nx and vnc are different, and i think nx is more efficient
<ader10> maccam94: you can run vnc from nx
<flipstar> nx has compression as far as i know
<tech0007> so shld i do apt-get install scim?
<ader10> maccam94: in nxclient in windows, at least :)
<maccam94> tech0007: ?
<maccam94> tech0007: why?
<tech0007> to get the older version?
<tech0007> somethin like that
<scizzo-> tech0007: /var/lib/dpkg/info/scim.postinst: 85: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "fi")
<scizzo-> tech0007: this is the error you get?
<tech0007> scizzo-: yup yup
<scizzo-> tech0007: in that case you can try to do what maccam94 did before....adding a fi to the end of that file
<scizzo-> tech0007: and then try to install it again
<tech0007> scizzo-: is it better to do a workaround or wait for a fix?
<maccam94> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/202019
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202019 in scim "package scim 1.4.7-3ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Low,Triaged]
<maccam94> it's already been fixed
<maccam94> i think we just have to wait for the new package to come out
<Dr_willis> Triaged - they make it sound like a war on bugs!
<maccam94> i wouldn't worry about it
<Dr_willis> :)
<maccam94> it's not a showstopper
<tech0007> maccam94: so i shld wait for the new package instead ryt?
 * ader10 stops the show
<maccam94> Dr_willis: sounds more like a hospital actually :-P
<maccam94> tech0007: yeah it'll probably be fixed in a couple hours
<tech0007> maccam94: thanks dude
<maccam94> no problem
<tech0007> hardy is awesome!
<scizzo-> that libc6 bug is still a bit ummm scary
<Dr_willis> maccam94,  MASH has been on tv all day. :)
<tech0007> scizzo-: glad i didnt get that
<maccam94> haha
<clinton> I'm not broken anymore! :)
<clinton> well, not with libc6 anyhow, is the nvidia module failure to load related?
<ader10> Is there a way to enable composite in freenx
<kindofabuzz> are there any Gnome 2.22 debs out yet?
<scizzo-> kindofabuzz: yes
<kindofabuzz> got a link? =)
<scizzo-> kindofabuzz: some are in the repos
<savvas> kindofabuzz: packages.ubuntu.com
<kindofabuzz> well i meant Gnome itself
<scizzo-> kindofabuzz: what?
<flipstar> not yet i think >http://torrent.gnome.org/
<gotgnu> scizzo-: just uninstall it
<Milos_SD> How can I use debdiff file, I downloaded debdiff for scim - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/202019 but I don't know how to use it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202019 in scim "package scim 1.4.7-3ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Low,Triaged]
<gotgnu> scizzo-: is it an important package?
<kindofabuzz> i'm sure someone has compiled it themselves and made a dep somewhere
<scizzo-> gotgnu: ?
<gotgnu> scizz0-: can I just remove that package ?
<scizzo-> gotgnu: which one?
<gotgnu> scim
<scizzo-> gotgnu: I would wait
<scizzo-> gotgnu: until the fix is up on the repos
<gew> can any of you guys post your /etc/apt/source.list please
<gew> i am trying to upgrade to hardy
<gew> i know some need to be commented
<gew> thank you
<Milos_SD> gew, you just need to start update-manager -d
<Milos_SD> and it will give you an option to do the upgrade to Hardy
<gew> k , thank you  ... will do
<kindofabuzz> i'm still iffy on trying hardy
<flipstar> iffy..?
<manatatas> w00t
<bazhang> best to wait then kindofabuzz
<kindofabuzz> yeah i'm gonna hold up
<kindofabuzz> i like gutsy, just want the new gnome
<kindofabuzz> i know how to compile but have never tried anything that big
<flipstar> you can try the vm from http://torrent.gnome.org/
<flipstar> it has gnome2.22 ..
<kindofabuzz> hmm
<savvas> what's the home page of ff3 beta 4?
<savvas> they said there's a new home page but can't see it
<flipstar> google is default..
<savvas> yeah but they were saying about a new slick home page
<flipstar> maybe the first start page..?
<savvas> ah
<savvas> well.. that's a shame :\
<savvas> http://partnerpage.google.com/ubuntu.com
<savvas> found it :)
<silent_> anyone else have FF break?
<silent_> wont launch, using seamonkey now
<mohbana> hey guys i am having problems with the 8800gts why does x fail to start up after ive installed nvidia drivers?
<savvas> silent run it in terminal
<silent_> savvas: Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b3 and 1.9b3.
<savvas> apt-cache policy firefox-3.0
<savvas> you should have: 3.0~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<savvas> otherwise change your archive mirrors to main server
<mosibfu> good eavening, well ill start it off. i had an update couple of hours ago, including libc6, it gave a segmentation fault on libc6. 10 minutes ago i tried to reboot, i think the problem is the libc6 update, dpkg.log says: 2008-03-13 17:59:28 status half-configured libc6 2.7-9ubuntu1
<silent_> savvas:   Installed: 3.0~b3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4
<savvas> silent_: and candidate?
<mosibfu> erm, rebooting didnt work as you might understand :) stopped at starting system log (sorry tried to put all in 1 line)
<silent_>   Candidate: 3.0~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<bazhang> mosibfu: read the /topic ?
<mohbana> i isntall the nvidia drivers but after i restart the x fails to load please help
<mosibfu> ohh, i need a wide screen ^^ didnt see it
<savvas> silent_: sudo apt-get autoclean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<mosibfu> tyvm
<silent_> k, ill try it
<savvas> silent_: wait
<savvas> silent_: if there's a scim upgrade, don't do it
<savvas> not that it matters much, but that package is broken
<silent_> savvas: no scim
<savvas> silent_: upgrade then :)
<silent_> did, ff working now
<silent_> thanks savvas
<savvas> n/p
<savvas> yay banana split
<savvas> :)
<mohbana> anyone here?
<flipstar> nope
<mohbana> i isntall the nvidia drivers but after i restart the x fails to load please help
<wastrel> hi
<flipstar> mohbana: whats the error message ?
<mohbana> flipstar, none it simply fails to load and it tells me going into safe gfx mode. even after i i do 'nvidia-xconfig' and then reboot
<flipstar> maybe you should try an newer driver
<mohbana> i intalled 169.12
<bazhang> mohbana: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mohbana> bazhang, ive tried that aswell
<savvas> don't forget -phigh :)
<bazhang> mohbana: make sure the nvidia driver is there; you may want to pastebin your xorg.conf for us to look at
<savvas> i think i know what it is
<savvas> i had that yesterday
<mohbana> any idea where the log is?
<savvas> if it's the same problem as mine, he had duplicates of device, monitor and screen section
<bazhang> ah right
<mesilliac>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<savvas> mohbana: upload this first: /etc/X11/xorg.conf here: http://www.pastebin.ca/upload.php
<mohbana> http://pastebin.com/m32e84095
<flipstar> your card isnt detected
<mohbana> flipstar, how did you arrive o that
<savvas> pastebin.com doesn't load here
<savvas> 02:55:10 < savvas> mohbana: upload this first: /etc/X11/xorg.conf here: http://www.pastebin.ca/upload.php
<mohbana> http://www.pastebin.ca/941930
<flipstar> it says "Generic Video Card" instead of your card specification
<flipstar> how did you created that config ?
<axisys> is libc6 ready for update on the mirror http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ?
<mohbana> flipstar, nvidia-xconfig
<bmk789> axisys: just make sure when it downloads that it ends in ubuntu2 not ubuntu1
<axisys> bmk789: ok.. thnx
<axisys> bmk789: checked 2.7-9ubuntu2 for all three including dev6 and i686
<bmk789> good, its safe then
<axisys> bmk789: hmm..
<axisys> bmk789: i am still getting forbidden like this http://rafb.net/p/6yAW6H42.html
<dareii> hi everyone
<axisys> bmk789: hmm that one says libc6-i686_2.7-9ubuntu1_i386.deb even though descripton said ubuntu2
<dareii> i did upgrades last night now my computer won't boot up - help
<axisys> strange!
<axisys> dareii: do u atleast see the grub?
<dareii> gets to "starting system log daemon" then just sits there
<DaskreecH> [NM]tritium, [PA]lamalex: What the heck ?
<[NM]tritium> DaskreecH: #ubuntu-us meet and greet, so we're identifying states
<teethdood> gosh I understand hardy is still alpha and we're supposed to withstand breakage and all, but broken beyond bootable?
<DaskreecH> ha ha
<[PA]lamalex> :) join the fun in #ubuntu-us
<dareii> yep worked perfectly till last nights upgrade
<axisys> bmk789: i run the `check'
<axisys> bmk789: i guess i had the older version
<axisys> bmk789: will post it here of the outcome
<spiderfire> hello
<teethdood> all I'm saying is whoever committed the upgrade should at least test run it once before the commit
<spiderfire> love the new ubuntu home page...on the take over nice
<axisys> dareii: do u see the grub today?
<axisys> u could do a escape when u see grub
<axisys> and pick the recover menu or pick a older kernel .. the default one is failing for u..
<ionstorm> where can I find a changelog for updated packages
<axisys> dareii: assuming u can see the grub
<ionstorm> is there a rss feed?
<dareii> yes - grub working - but not booting all the way through to the login screen
<flipstar> ionstorm: theres a mailing list
<axisys> dareii: so dont pick the default
<axisys> dareii: your default one is corrupted some home
<ionstorm> flipstar, whats the name/url of it
<axisys> dareii: just power cycle the system and when u see the GRUB word hit escape
<flipstar> ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com try google it or so
<axisys> dareii: then pick another one from the menu
<axisys> dareii: usually the top one in the menu is the default choice
<dareii> i tried both the 11 and 12 kernel both not working
<axisys> dareii: again u dont want the default choice since it sounds broken
<axisys> dareii: even the recover mode?
<axisys> dareii: also u may want to look at the http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722886 as shown in /topic
<dareii> what do i type for recover mode. i don't have it showing in grub
<axisys> dareii: u could pick one from menu
<axisys> dareii: then hit e to edit
<axisys> then get rid of the `quiet splash' and replace that with `single'
<axisys> which is essentially what recover mode does
<axisys> and then hit `b' to boot
<dareii> ok i'll try that. i gotta reboot, will report back - so far all of hardy has worked great - only distro that works on my laptop
<dereks> hello. i am trying to go to a page with a java applet in FireFox on hardy. It gives me the "install missing plugins" thing on top. I tell it to install the JavaSE6 plugin (even though i know its already installed) and it tells me it is already installed. how do i get java to work?
<[OA]daskreecH> Hi Hobbsee
<ethana2> UB`: konqueror and webkit epiphany
<ethana2> oh
<Hobbsee> heya
<tgelter> any reason why I wouldn't want to install the newest updates (apt and apt-utils)?
<Hobbsee> tgelter: no
 * Hobbsee runs an update
<axisys> dereks: ps -ef | grep firefox
<tgelter> Hobbsee: thanks. after what happened w/ libc6 and firefox the last couple of days, I'm wanting to be careful
<axisys> and get the exact path for firefox
<Hobbsee> firefox?
<ethana2> is it there yet?
<ethana2> beta4?
<Hobbsee> no
<dereks> axisys: yeah?
<Hobbsee> oh wait, yes.
<ethana2> so is there the ubuntu2 libc6 in repos now?
 * ethana2 checks for updates
<daskreecH> ethana2: in topic
<Hobbsee> oh, crud.
 * Hobbsee doesn't want to do an upload for firefox
<ethana2> oh, sorry
<Hobbsee> oh wait.  it's all good
<supersako> if i get Hardy ALPHA now, when it is released would i need to install it again or can i upgrade to the final version?
<axisys> ok u could follow this as well Setting up scim (1.4.7-3ubuntu3) ...
<axisys> /var/lib/dpkg/info/scim.postinst: 85: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "fi")
<axisys> oops wrong screen
<wastrel> scim
<axisys> dereks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Hobbsee> axisys: latest hardy?
<supersako> so would i need to reinstall when the final release is out for hardy or can i get the alpha now and keep upgrading to the final version?
<wastrel> the latter
<supersako> thnx
<Hobbsee> axisys: already fixed.
<spiderfire> anyone find flash streams load slow?
<Hobbsee> tgelter: anyway, what was the problem with firefox?
<ethana2> Hobbsee: just that it was much anticipated but much delayed, i think
<Hobbsee> oh, meh
<Hobbsee> i thought it was something important, like it breaking or something.
<ethana2> ff3b3 had problems
<atlef> oh, man the libc bug was kind of nasty
<atlef> *libc6_
<atlef> but i think i recovered
<Toma-> I have the daily build of ubuntustudio for 13/03 and I cant get past the 'Detect network card' part. Doesnt even give me an error in dmesg.
<Toma-> syslog claims its found lo and stops at 0%
<Hobbsee> Toma-: dailies probably aren't supposed to work
<Mark_Milliman> Is anyone experiencing any FF3b4 connectivity problems?
<thumper> any X magicians around?
<Toma-> well _MMA_ asked me to do some tests of the 64bit builds for him. works perfectly for him... what id really like to know is how to debug it a little further. or is syslog the end of the line?
<DanaG> Argh. I hate when compiz greys out Firefox and then LEAVES it greyed out.
<DanaG> Indefinitely.
<RAOF> I know that people are somewhat perplexed by that behaviour.
<RAOF> The problem is, Firefox stops responding to PING messages, so what Compiz does is (kinda) correct.
<daskreecH> the wm pings the apps?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> That's how you can get "Foo is not responding" messages.
<daskreecH> So why doens't firefox respond?
<RAOF> Because it's broken.
<RAOF> (If we knew that, we'd fix it)
<daskreecH> cause of beta or casue of design?
<crdlb> firefox 2 does it too
<RAOF> Because of bug.  Firefox _should_ respond to pings (and, indeed, most of the time does).
<DanaG> Well, what makes it START greying out?
<DanaG> That's really odd that it stops and then doesn't resume.
<Viaken> Anyone else having problems with flash crashing firefox?
<RAOF> DanaG: When it's non-multithreaded rendering engine bogs down the GUI main loop?
<DanaG> Is the a way to tell Compiz to just never grey out Firefox?
<crdlb> no
<RAOF> It might be possible in workarounds?
<crdlb> it's the one thing in compiz that's _not_ an option :P
<supersako> so if i install alpha 6 and upgrade to the final version will there be anything different than reinstalling the final version when its released?
<DanaG> Windows sticking to screen rather than cube is another thing that's not available.
<DanaG> Oh, and window menu hides "move to workspace {left,right}" when on the {first,last} sides of a cube.
<daskreecH> supersako: Other than bandwidth bill and the issue of doing that everytime you want to install for others nope
<supersako> dask you mean for future distros?
<supersako> when you say others?
<RAOF> DanaG: Actually, windows sticking to screen is available, but not in the Ubuntu packages.
<RAOF> DanaG: For example, I've got my panels stuck to the screen, which is kinda nice :)
<Toma-> Well thanks for trying to help.
<spiderfire> Viaken: yes flash loads slow and crashes sometimes
<Viaken> spiderfire: It's crashing reliably now.
<DanaG> Here's my impression of Flash:
<DanaG> *segfault*
<DanaG> *segfault*
<Viaken> heh
<spiderfire> Viaken: im trying the install from the browser...not the repo
<DanaG> browse a few YouTube pages:  *segfault*.  Resume session; *segfault*
<DanaG> Or rather, resume session, hit "back", and THEN segfault.
<daskreecH> supersako: no I mean carrying your alpha 6 install disc over to friends house to install for them :)
<teethdood> firefox searchbox is broken
<spiderfire> my flash works its just very slow...sometimes it crashes though
<Viaken> It's segfaulting on every flash embed, for me. Thank God for NoScript.
<spiderfire> noscript?
<spiderfire> should i get that?
<Viaken> It's handy. Set it up to "apply these restrictions to trusted sites, too" and block all plugins...lets you click to activate what you want, when you want.
<DanaG> How about FlashBlock ?
<Viaken> Flashblock does something similar, but is less powerful.
<DanaG> Less of a PITA (pain in the ...) than NoScript.
<teethdood> in other words, don't build websites with any kind of flash?
<Viaken> I set it up to automatically "temporarily" allow the URL of the site I'm on, so I rarely have trouble with it. Yahoo Mail is the only thing I can think of that causes problems.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/197135
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197135 in compiz "need to blacklist xpress200m when using ati driver" [High,Fix released]
<Viaken> Had to allow something.yimg.com
<DanaG> Oh great, now blacklisting ALL 'ati' driver cards?
<DanaG> That's lame;  it should blacklist the bad ones; perhaps by name instead of by PCI ID.
<Viaken> teethdood: Search box works for me.
<teethdood> I guess I should restart firefox...might have been upgraded
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/201330
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201330 in compiz "Need to whitelist multiple ATI cards, or remove blacklisting" [Medium,Triaged]
<OasisGames> Did someone/something break FF3 in the recent update?
<Viaken> OasisGames: Mine seems to be crashing any time flash activates...
<OasisGames> Mine doesn't even start, but I'm running another upgrade, saw that there was another new release (are we on beta 4 yet?)
<Viaken> Appear to be
<OasisGames> God, SCIM has been giving me problems all day... First it's activating some weird input method every time I go to use my keyboard, now it's giving me package errors...
<spiderfire> OasisGames: ya i just got a package error
<OasisGames> Someone didn't close an if block...
<spiderfire> did you report it?
<OasisGames> Personally, I hate scim too much after the complications I had today to take the time to report a problem on such a slow computer...
<alteregol> again a ton of actual packets
<bberg> has anyone hit a bug with updated packages and scim?
<atlef> i got hit by the libc5_ bug. haven't heard of this one
<atlef> *.libc6_
<atlef> tried all guides in the forums, none worked for me, so i installed over my ubuntu
<atlef> as i have seperate partitions for /boot / /home /usr /var swap, it is more or less a breeze to get it up and running again
<atlef> but still have to say that i do not like how ff3 takes over controll, borked my ff2 profile as well. Nice to have backup
<bberg> has anyone had an issue with software updater and scim?
<walter> RAOF: My other system is up and running again thanks to your pointer to the /topic in this channel. Many thanks for saving me hours of work!
 * DanaG wants a laptop with an accelerometer next time.
<DanaG> Then I'll be able to bump my laptop to flip the cube.
<Lilacor> hmmmmmm.....safe to upgrade now?
<ethana2> Lilacor: think so
<ethana2> bberg: i did
<ethana2> ぶtいtsちllをrks
<ethana2> ^_^
<Lilacor> welp, if it isn't, I'll just do another VM. . .
<jerbear> anyone using kubuntu hardy yet? how is it?
<alteregol> scim error during configure errorcode 2
<DanaG> ¬_¬
<Hobbsee> alteregol: already fixed
<Lilacor> scim bugs the hell out of me
<Lilacor> 뭐야뭐야? ㄱ.ㄱ;;;
<Lilacor> it freezes up my input...very often
<alteregol> maybe in the us version
<RAOF> walter: No problem :)
<alteregol> i have to build up the new scumm engine
<alteregol> because zakk is not moving anymore
<DanaG> I ♥ SCIM, once you disable the stupid shift-space and ctrl-shift and shift-ctrl bindings.
<coz_> hey guys, andy solutions for this firefox 3 oversized  problem.. I have been reading about it and I know I can go into about:config and chane the layout.css but that messes up many we pages as well
<DanaG> Combined with the AltGr-Deadkeys layout, it makes it nice and easy to type things like this:  λ²
<mitch_> i love gnoime 2.22
<DanaG> r∠θ
<mitch_> anyone else having weird feedback problems?
<DanaG> SCIM is pretty cool once you unbraindeadify (yes, new word) the bindings.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/200719
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200719 in scim "scim default trigger "shift+space" is retarded" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Argh, damn nvidia!
<atlef> what, what
<atlef> tell, tell
<virtuald> damn them to heck
<DanaG> I just got another one of those hard lockups, and had to magic-sysrq 'k' to kill Xorg.
<atlef> :-)
<atlef> and we never notice the warning "beta"
<DanaG> Damnit:  usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<conformer> has anyone else's emerald theme manager stopped working recently?
<coz_> conformer, no  I never have problems with that    are you on gnome or kde
<conformer> yeah i didn't either untill the last time i did the update manager
<conformer> gnome
<coz_> conformer, oh it could be hardy related then
<conformer> yeah probably
<conformer> i guess its not that big of a deal. it'll probably be fixed pretty soon
<DanaG> Argh, I had to manually call compiz.real.
<DanaG> And I had to do it about 3 times before it worked.
<atlef> stik: spent most of today fixing this libc6 thingy, and i got it running again after extensive trials and errors as none of the tips worked for me
<stik> That musta sucked
<atlef> nah, live and learn
 * DanaG is using xserver-xorg-core 1.4 instead of 1.4.1.
<DanaG> ...since the latter has the key stickage.
<atlef> as i said up and running 99% ok i think
<stik> Only annoying thing I found was the boot splash thingy dieing half way through cause of some stupid missing file
<RAOF> DanaG: And git-head Xserver is _annoying_ to build :(
<RAOF> DanaG: As in: I'm yet to successfully build it.
<stik> removed the stupid callout for it and rebuilt the image and it works now
<stik> yeah... running alpha is looking for troubles lol
<virtuald> im building it right now actually
<DanaG> Oh yeah, look at the actual detailed changelogs between the versions there.
<virtuald> theres a really easy way to do it
<atlef> although i have not rebooted yet, so im not to certain, but
<DanaG> I am quite sick and tired of nvidia.
<virtuald> using jhbuild, its pretty automated
<virtuald> http://wiki.x.org/wiki/JhBuildInstructions
<stik> scared to reboot?
<virtuald> RAOF: the biggest problem is the lack of -dev libraries installed on ubuntu, so you need to play with it til you get all the libraries.
<atlef> stik: no not really, every thing should be ok
<atlef> but never know
<stik> suprised it got as far as it did..
<atlef> but who needs to reboot, this is linux
<atlef> :-=
<stik> I turn mine off every night
<RAOF> virtuald: Well, the -dev library problem is easy... until you try for git head, which needs newer versions of everything :)
<atlef> it all depends
<stik> Conserve energy :P
<atlef> im norwegian
<stik> Any clue what that log_end_msg is anyhow?
<virtuald> RAOF: true. i haven't had a problem *yet*, but its still building the last piece... using the jhbuild setup they have makes it a piece of cake
<atlef> we buy co2 Quota's after gore suggested this
<RAOF> virtuald: Yeah... but that's not going to build me a nice .deb at the end now, is it? :)
<atlef> so i do not worry
<stik> co2 quotas?
<virtuald> RAOF: true. :)
<J-_> Does Hardy automagically detect external drives? It seems mine isn't detected...
<coz_> J-_, it does here
<J-_> weird
<coz_> J-_, actually let me test it hold on
<J-_> How can I see if they're mounted?
<J-_> s/they're/it
<coz_> J-_, yes it is working here  gnome or kde?
<J-_> gnome
<coz_> J-_, places/computer    see if the driver shows up there
<J-_> Hmm, yeah not there... I would have figured that one out =P
<J-_> Maybe I have to make an entry in fstab
<J-_> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<coz_> J-_, is this external driver formatted in ntfs    fat   or
<coz_> drive not driver
<stik> I see the banshee 1.0 alpha has been released
<J-_> ext3
<J-_> I hope I didn't dry it. lol
<atlef> stik: http://pastebin.ca/942026
<J-_> I can't find anything in /media/ either.
<atlef> so you see, i do not need to worry about the enviroment any mor
<atlef> *more
<atlef> Al Gore took care of that
<stik> lol
<stik> Still gotta pay for electricity :D
<atlef> haha, hydro electricity, and lots of it, clean
<atlef> cheap
<atlef> efficient
<atlef> but enough boasting. Id better shut up now.
<atlef> :-)
<stik> lol
<atlef> or well end up with a lot of enviromental refugees
<atlef> and who wants that
<atlef> sorry for OT
<atlef> stik: did you like ff 3
<atlef> or have you installed ff2
<stik> firefox?
<atlef> yes
<stik> 3 is very nice
<stik> I might stick with ubuntu now...
<atlef> yes, but lacks support for most extensions
<atlef> atleast those i use
<stik> Yeah I can't imagine that most the extensions will be updated till ff3 is officially released..
<atlef> neither do i, but here's for hoping
<stik> Used ubuntu long?
<atlef> well, on and of since ohh,,, the hedgehog or maybe even before, do not remember
<atlef> no guru though
<atlef> but get around with the help of google and irc and patience
<atlef> you?
<stik> Been using slackware for like 7 years... decided to try this out...
<stik> Building packages against slackware can be trying at times...
<atlef> ahh, then you are a little better traveled in this world
<atlef> i enjoy gui
<atlef> but do not fear the command line
<stik> I also prefer gui but couldn't live without console
<atlef> well, i more or less am getting to the same conclusion, but the road is kinda slow
<alteregoa> strange in supertux2 the sound appears for a few seconds, then no more
<atlef> maybe a mixer setting?
<stik> I remember the first time I tried linux... was redhat 4 I think... took me almost a month to get my modem to connect to the internet..
<atlef> alteregoa: maybe it gets muted
<atlef> stik: hehe, and wireless connections, lest ye forget
<stik> Well by the time I got any wireless most of the bugs worked out already lol
<Belboz99> anyone know what xorg modules are needed to get 3D accel working?
<atlef> i think my first encounter was with linux was mandrake 9.1 or pclos
<Belboz99> I've got an ATI HD3650 on Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha 6 + the latest updates
<stik> Can't say I ever seen anything in slackware-current bust a whole system though... Suppose glibc would but it's best to bust down to telinit1 to upgrade that stuff
<Belboz99> atlef: my first linux experience was Mandrake 7.2 :-P
<atlef> restricted drivers manager? or envy?
<stik> What is mandrake now?
<alteregoa> no, the program hang up after the sound has gone
<coz_> no envy
<alteregoa> mandriva
<atlef> 2008
<alteregoa> mandrake is mandriva or something
<stik> Thats right..
<stik> I think I tried mandrake 7.x
<stik> I used redhat for 5 years then switched to slackware... used that till just recently
<Belboz99> anyway, I'm only getting 6,500FPS in glxgears, I'm suspicious because it's eating 100% of my CPU core0
<DanaG> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<DanaG> okay, not what I had intended.
<DanaG> glxgears is not a real benchmark.
<Belboz99> right, but wine games  have issues too, like really really sluggish problems
<Belboz99> and they crash :(
<atlef> Belboz99:  this is what i get in synaptic http://pastebin.ca/942041
<atlef> searching for xorg
<atlef> but nvidia though on my end
<Belboz99> atlef: thanks, but I was more wondering if I should be using the dri, glx, etc modules in xorg.conf
<atlef> oh, right
<stik> I have no clue about ati stuff
<strabes> In firefox 3 beta 4, anyone know anything about "Show My Windows and Tabs from Last Time" not working?
<atlef> better pay attention
<Belboz99> btw, anyone have troubles with updates tonight?
<stik> That was one thing nice about ubuntu... not having to tweak out my xorg file
<Belboz99> I had a problem with scim
<stik> I removed scim
<Belboz99> someone did a poor job of scripting that one
<Belboz99> well, all it needed was putting a fi in the right place
<stik> wth is it for anyhow... kept interupting me when playing wow
<Belboz99> the done was in the wrong place too, but that was more coder's eddiquitte than anything else
<Belboz99> have no idea
<atlef> stik: so do i
<Belboz99> you guys using Wine without issue?
<stik> I haven't had any issues but I play a well supported game...
<atlef> just tried it with fulltilt poker client, runs great for me
<DanaG> Hmm, there is a benchmark called "glest"
<ethana2> yarr
<ethana2> the keyboard code is so messed up...
<DanaG> oopsie, that's a game, not a benchmark.
<atlef> saw that
<atlef> dang, a fried just recommended last.fm to me and, man it rock
<atlef> i know im late to the whole thing, but it is great
<atlef> *friend
<ethana2> testing
<ethana2> ok, good, it switched layouts
<atlef> wrong charset?
<stik> Welp Nite folks... And Devs... keep up the good work...
<atlef> nite
<atlef> well actualli it is 6.15 am but what the hell good night :-)
<atlef> *actually
<atlef> as you all can se from my dyslectic writing
<atlef> *see
<atlef> man, coffee coming up
<DanaG> Aaaaargh!
<DanaG> I am damn sick and tired of nvidia lockups.
<atlef> during games?
<atlef> what does the hdparm under services actually do?
<DanaG> I'm not in a game; I'm just on the desktop.
<atlef> oh
<atlef> not good
<atlef> exatly what happens
<atlef> *exactly
<atlef> man, i need spellchecking
<atlef> really bad
<atlef> :-)
<DanaG> AAaaaaaaaargh, it just happened again!
<DanaG> The desktop just hard locks and stops responding to anything; the mouse still moves but can't click anything, and the keyboard is dead.
<atlef> compiz on)
<atlef> compiz?
<DanaG> Yup.
<atlef> maybe turn off or down effects
<atlef> see if it does not make it a bit more stable
<DanaG> !info amoeba
<ubotu> amoeba (source: amoeba): fast-paced, polished OpenGL demonstration by Excess. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1-19 (hardy), package size 91 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Amaranth> Turning off compiz is almost certainly going to 'fix' your problem
<Amaranth> Until you run a really intense 3D game or something and have it happen there too
<Amaranth> nvidia is t3h suck
<DanaG> It's probably due to me using XOrg 1.4.
<Amaranth> no, we're all using that
<DanaG> or rather, xserver-xorg-core.
<DanaG> 1.4.1 is current.
<Amaranth> oh, you built something newer than what is in hardy?
<DanaG> The 1.4 base is the last one to not have the keyboard stuckage; however, which is worse: stuck keys, or locked up?
<DanaG> !info xserver-xorg-core
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-core (source: xorg-server): Xorg X server - core server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 3980 kB, installed size 10880 kB
<Amaranth> ah, not 1.5.1
<Amaranth> err 1.4.1
<Amaranth> but we all have that one :)
<Amaranth> I get completely random lockups
<Amaranth> Sometimes 3 an hour, sometimes one every 3 weeks
<DanaG> wtf?  openoffice doesn't minimize from its taskbar icon.
<Amaranth> I haven't seen one in almost a month but that doesn't mean they're gone although I am hopeful
<casa> is it safe to update hardy now?
 * DanaG wonders how ATI (closed or open) will compare by June.
<atlef> depends on your definition of "safe" but i think so
<mesilliac> casa: probably as safe as it ever is...
<DanaG> Stupid openoffice doesn't minimize.
<casa> I heard there was a problem with the upgrade in the afternoon
<atlef> im still up and running after a rather strenous borked install that i had to fix
<casa> hey and what about the audio, I just installed hardy and the audio is not working
<atlef> but some bugs get fixed and others appear
<atlef> checked mixer settings that nothing is muted
<DanaG> Argfh, openoffice doesn't focus the document on task-switch.
<DanaG> Or maybe it's Metacity doing that.  Or rather, NOT doing it.
<atlef> DanaG: what whould we do without bugs to iron out, get out and about. No thx
<atlef> :-)
<atlef> i have started to enjoy things chrashing, in kind of a s/m way, kinky i know
<Amaranth> casa: update and see if your audio is fixed
<Amaranth> there was a kernel that broke audio completely at one point
<Amaranth> it should be 'safe' to update now
<Amaranth> or at least as safe as the rest of the hardy dev cycle has been, no known major system killers :)
<l815> why don't my back and forward buttons work with epiphany (mouse)?
<casa> uhm, what that installation that is possible to do when windows is runnig?
<Amaranth> same reason they don't work in firefox
<Amaranth> casa: wubi?
<casa> Amaranth, yes, whats that?
<l815> they did work in firefox until i installed epiphany!
<atlef> has xorg.conf changed?
<Amaranth> l815: no, they just broke in firefox 3 b4
<Amaranth> casa: it installs to a file on the windows partition
<l815> Amaranth, you mean from recent updates?
<Amaranth> l815: yes
<l815> Amaranth, ok thanks
<J-_> what gstreamer plugin do I need to play mp3's in exaile with?
<atlef> have you installed ubuntu restricted extras or do you only want the mp3 one
<atlef> ?
<atlef> J-_: ?
<Amaranth> J-_: just install them all :)
<J-_> I think I found out what I did. I installed the xubuntu restricted extras instead of Ubuntu restricted extras
 * J-_ curses
<atlef> nice
<J-_> =)
<J-_> thanks
<Amaranth> yeah, i think that just pulls in xine and junk
<atlef> welcome
<gan> i am getting error , when i run the livecd through qemu " unable to find a medium containing live filesystem "
<atlef> if i want to change theme in gnome, i just go to gnome-look.org, download gdm-theme or what?
<manatatas> I wish they incorporated awn in the final release
<atlef> and i wish they excluded ff3 but thats me
<J-_> atlef: yes
<atlef> to the theme thingy
<atlef> J-_: ?
<gan> i am getting error , when i run the livecd through qemu " unable to find a medium containing live filesystem "
<manatatas> atlef: download the theme, right click on the desktop, select "change desktop backround", then select the theme tab..
<atlef> ok
<J-_> atlef: about the gnome theme question. go to system > preferences > appearance in the menu
<manatatas> chose the install button, then select your file..
<atlef> but gdm theme or
<atlef> for gnome i mean
<J-_> hold on
<J-_> I haven't did that in a long time
<J-_> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<J-_> figured there would have been a factoid. =P
<Amaranth> manatatas: awn is crack
<atlef> hmm
<Amaranth> the apple dock is not a good design, why do you think copying it will be a good design?
<atlef> scratch bold spot
<Amaranth> atlef: System->Administration->Login Window
<atlef> so what is the desktop theme
<atlef> gtk2
<Amaranth> that's the widgets and such
<Amaranth> metacity is the compiz and metacity window borders
<l815> atlef, you will have to add the same theme folder to /usr/share/themes or else root programs won't use the theme
<J-_> go to system > admin > login window(I think it is) but it's not showing up for some reason. atlef
<Amaranth> l815: or just stick it in /root/.themes
<Amaranth> i actually symlink /root/.themes to my ~/.themes :)
<atlef> yes, so there are som to chose from here but ill give it a go
<atlef> *some
<atlef> *choose
<J-_> atlef: previous versions of ubuntu you could just drag and drop the gdm themes. Not sure about now.
<atlef> i wanted to change the desktop theme
 * J-_ facepalms
<Amaranth> atlef: define "desktop"
<Amaranth> atlef: there are several components you can theme separately
<Amaranth> the main three for the desktop are gtk2, icon, and metacity
<atlef> what i look at now
<J-_> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<J-_> that should take care of it =)
<atlef> i am logged in and want to change theme
<virtuald> question: anyone know what formath the diff.gz files are on launchpad for packages?
<virtuald> format*
<crdlb> gzipped diff?
<atlef> metacity
<atlef> gtk1.x
<atlef> im not sure i get it
<virtuald> crdlb: yeah, but using patch on the files doesn't work
<virtuald> crdlb: yes, after gunzipping
<virtuald> theres headers indicating the filenames, similar to an SVN patch
<virtuald> for example: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-evtouch/0.8.7-3ubuntu1
<Amaranth> virtuald: that's a diff to turn the upstream source into something you can build as a debian package
<Amaranth> basically it's all the packaging
<Amaranth> and it does apply using patch
<virtuald> what flags?
<Amaranth> -p1
<Amaranth> better to snag the orig.tar.gz and .dsc files too
<atlef> ok got it
<Amaranth> then run dpkg-source -x foo.dsc and it'll do the work for you
<atlef> the theme thing
<l815> :D
<virtuald> Amaranth: awesome, thx
<atlef> will a metacity theme work under compiz or will you need a compiz theme
<crdlb> atlef: gtk-window-decorator will use your metacity theme
<atlef> im sorry, im slow and do not get it, will try some searching
<Amaranth> atlef: you want a metacity theme
<Amaranth> compiz uses metacity themes
<Amaranth> crdlb: don't explain the details or exceptions :P
<atlef> there are to many choices when you are free
<atlef> thx
<atlef> never used it, even thoug i have used linux for some time
<atlef> never saw the point, but now im thinking of gtkrecordmydesktop and present it to my family
<dankee> hello, does anyone know if there is a problem with hardy heron and intel 810/850 graphics chipsets?
<cwillu> dankee, there's stuff going on there afaik, not sure that anything is actually broken
<cwillu> anybody know if ivtv is working again?
<cwillu> !info ivtv
<ubotu> Package ivtv does not exist in hardy
<cwillu> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 61 kB, installed size 128 kB
<cwillu> :/
<Ng> has anyone else updated in the last few hours and had the scim package fail to install?
<cwillu> Ng, I updated two machines about 6 hours ago, no problems, I've got another one updating right now, I'll let you know when it finishes
<Ng> ok
<Ng> I just did my laptop and the postinst is missing a fi
<cwillu> Ng, didn't disable it previously did you?
<cwillu> Is gvfs supposed to be stable for most operations?  (i.e., sftp?()
<Ng> cwillu: nothing to do with the disabling, it's just a syntax error in the postinst script
<cwillu> ah, neat
<RAOF> cwillu: Yes.  You should be able to use sftp, ftp, samba etc fine.
<cwillu> I'm still getting hangs during pretty much any large transfer
<cwillu> local -> sftp
<cwillu> network doesn't drop out as far as I can tell, eventually I get a dbus timeout
<cwillu> haven't been able to find a better way to reproduce other than 'copy a bunch of stuff around'
<cwillu_> subsequently, no sftp transfers work at all (opening the remote host causes nautilus to hang)
<cwillu_> just trying it again (failed at about 800mb of 12gb, couple thousand files)
<cwillu_> Ng, almost done the update
<Ng> cwillu_: it's ok, I found there's a bug in launchpad already, it only happens with specific versions
<cwillu_> okay
<Ng> thanks though :)
<Amaranth> Ng: already fixed :)
<Ng> yeah :)
 * Ng tsks at slangasek ;)
<J-_> cwillu_: try opening nautilus, Go menu > location > type in the ssh location. It worked for me
<J-_> that was a few days ago though, something might have changed since then
<gan> the created livecd is making problem if i boot through qemu but working fine if i boot from cd, why?
<oxigen> my libc bug look larger than just libc, so how can i find other latest deb's here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net
<oxigen> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11109997/libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2_amd64.deb <- isn't enough
 * oxigen just don't want to resign yet..
<oxigen> i wonder if i can use also commands like: sudo chroot /mnt apt-get ...
<undu> ok, so what repo do I need to change and to what in sources.list to get xubuntu 8.04 alpha 6 instead of xubuntu 7.10 when using apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<undu> or is it named differently
<qzio> libc6 fixed - hurray
<qzio> to bad something in the new upgrade forced me to restart my ssystem
<qzio> it works now, but after the update, before the restart, nothing worked, firefox died silently etc
<J-_> qzio: at least you could restart, and it worked.. I had to format, I didn't know how to update wit hthe livecd, and it wouldn't let me do anything in a tty
<J-_> =)
<oxigen> ok, i have more interesting libc question :) can i use commands like; mount -o bind /proc /media/disk/proc; cp /proc/mounts /media/disk/etc/mtab; with ubuntu 6.10 or i need to execute it with live cd?
<oxigen> live cd = 8.04
<RAOF> oxigen: That seems like a strange thing to try to do.
<RAOF> What are you actually trying to do? :)
<oxigen> rescue my system! :)
<RAOF> And /topic doesn't work?
<oxigen> no
<oxigen> now i read : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4506738#post4506738
<oxigen> and try to follow
<oxigen> but i'm afraid that i will broke it even more :/
<RAOF> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-March/000401.html is a better idea.  Also, there was a better fix for it on the 1st page of that thread.
 * RAOF doesn't quite understand why so many people duplicated a fix in, like, the 3rd post of that thread.
<oxigen> RAOF: thanks ... i tried that already yes, but still missing some steps, i guess something like: apt-get -f install
<RAOF> No.
<oxigen> hmm
<RAOF> The libc bug meant that nothing _at all_ worked; the fix was to manually copy a working version of the library to your hardy partition.
<oxigen> but in my case apt reported some other errors too (plz dont ask me what :)
<oxigen> so now i have new libc on hardy but i still can't boot
<oxigen> so what to do in my case (which is probably a bit different)?
<RAOF> Uuuum....
<oxigen> so why you are against apt-get -f install?
<RAOF> Oh, I'm not.
<RAOF> But it wouldn't work if you had the libc problem :)
<oxigen> aham, ok :)
<RAOF> Because apt-get would segfault :)
<oxigen> aa, ok! :)
<oxigen> you know my main q now is if i can run all this commands from 6.10 or do i need to run live cd?
<RAOF> From 6.10 should be OK, as long as you chroot into your Hardy system.
<RAOF> (because then it'll be using all the Hardy stuff anyway)
<oxigen> probably i need to use live cd, because i could do: chroot /mnt dpkg --configure -a
<oxigen> with 6.10
<oxigen> *couldn't :)
<oxigen> anyway, i'll try now..
<oxigen> thanks RAOF!
<oxigen> yea, in 6.10 i get: chroot: cannot run command `dpkg': Exec format error
<oxigen> please guys put in live cd xchat instead of, let's say pidgin, irc is more useful!
<RAOF> Oh, it isn't already?  Just install it :)
<RAOF> oxigen: How about "chroot /mnt"?
<oxigen> cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<RAOF> oxigen: Right, something's heavily crazy.
<oxigen> :)
<RAOF> You don't have a 32bit 6.10 and a 64bit Hardy, do you?
<oxigen> yea :)
<RAOF> Oh.  That's never going to work.
<oxigen> ok
<RAOF> You can't run 64bit code under a 32bit kernel :)
<oxigen> yes, i c now..
<RAOF> LiveCD for you!
<oxigen> LiveCD dont have IRC! so, i can't say, see you from LiveCD :(
<oxigen> :)
<RAOF> Just apt-get install xchat
<orvokki> irssi ftw!
<RAOF> Well, that too :)
<oxigen> irssi? what's that?
 * orvokki gives an aplaud for the libc6 fixage
<orvokki> oxigen: Ncurses powered IRC client that's very possibly the most common used one.
 * oxigen didn't know that
 * DanaG uses finch when needing console IRC.
<orvokki> Needing? I just leave it running on a server and use ssh when in need it. ;>
<DanaG> Oh, how I hate nvidia.
<DanaG> That's approximately the 5th lockup today.
<atlef> not getting anywhere
<atlef> what about turning of compiz or did you try
<DanaG> Eeh, somehow it's more openoffice PLUS compiz, perhaps.
<atlef> that probably makes it harder to figure out, or
<_KAMI_> Hi!
<Adys> Anyone else getting only 404s on update fetching since this morning?
<Adys> Im on the french mirrors
<_KAMI_>  I found that IcedTea 7 crashes when I want to surf to Java ebabled webpage
<tonyyarusso> What on earth is 'scrollkeeper-update'?
<_KAMI_>  I am using 8.04 alpha / 64 b
<_KAMI_> Is this bug is known?
<atlef> no problems here
<atlef> 32bit though
<_KAMI_> atlef: Nice to hear that
<_KAMI_> so it might be 64 depended
<atlef> maybe, or busy
<atlef> but now i'm scared to install the 12 updates that show upp after yesterdays bug, libc6_
<atlef> patience
<atlef> i said patience
<savvas> atlef: apt-cache policy libc6
<atlef> settle down boy, do not update,,,  nooooo...
<atlef> :-)
<savvas> if it's equal or greater to that in /topic, it's ok :P
<atlef> chrash
<_KAMI_> What was the problem
<_KAMI_> ?
<atlef> gotta love alpha
<atlef> see topic
<atlef> anyone used remastersys?
<amon__> hi guys, i jst woke up and now i'm doing my updates, wish me luck
<Ng> who needs luck?
<Ng> you just need some skill and non-production hardware :)
<amon__> hehe, got that
<amon__> in the end i'm quite productive on it
<atlef> haha
<atlef> work work all day
<atlef> doing a remastersys backup now.
<amon__> and even in alpha i don't have to reboot as often as i would with winxp
<atlef> hehe
<oxigen> woohoo, i'm back!! \o/
 * oxigen feel much better now!
<atlef> just booted vista after ubuntu chrashed, updated 4 updates and had to reboot twice i think
<savvas> atlef: the updates are ok by the way :P
<amon__> hehe
<savvas> $ apt-cache policy scim
<savvas> scim: Installed: 1.4.7-3ubuntu4 Candidate: 1.4.7-3ubuntu4
<atlef> maybe for you
<atlef> :-)
<atlef> now the only thing missing is to go over to 64bit as i have upgrade to 4gb ram
<atlef> *upgraded
<savvas> what's scim for? to type and read weird characters?
<atlef> yes
<AnAnt> savvas: just to type
<atlef> i think the japanese and chinese need it
<AnAnt> atlef: I heard that it is mainly for them
<_KAMI_> savvas: I have exactly same problem
<atlef> see
<_KAMI_> Now I configured it the int is ok
<_KAMI_> select english istead of RAW CODE
<atlef> wow, remastersys draws alot of your power
<atlef> 2*100% cpu usage
<atlef> getting warmer
<DanaG> I like using the Latex method.
<DanaG> Instead of saying "xoxoxo", you can say "♡♥♡♥♡♥ ".
<Johan-_> after the last upgrade I'm not able to login, some error about malloc, it that the same error as the one in the topic?
<DanaG> Yup.
<Johan-_> good good .)
<Johan-_> :)
<DanaG> r∠Θ
<DanaG> SCIM is cool once you disable the stupid default keybindings.
<atlef> if it ticles your fancy, then go ahead
<atlef> sorry not trying to be rude
<atlef> so remastersys done, im ready to boldly go where a few of you have allready been, sudo apt-get update
<atlef> wish me luck
<atlef> so if im still talking to you, should i consider it a success? or do i have to venture into unknown territory and reboot?
<atlef> shudders
<amon__> <DanaG> SCIM is cool once you disable the stupid default keybindings., -- you forget to hide that stupid bar
<atlef> ok a dreaded restart is required, see you on the other side
<oxigen> from now on, i'll first read topic posted here before any apt-get upgrade
<savvas> heh
<oxigen> but, ok, this time was happy end :)
<oxigen> from #ubuntustudio : does anybody know if gnome 2.22 will get integrated in hardy? Guess it's a bit late for that, but I thought that ubuntu is somewhat in sync with the gnome release cycle and always uses the latest
<oxigen> i guess not
<oxigen> oh, it is already! :)
<RAOF> oxigen: Yes, Hardy will have Gnome 2.22
<RAOF> oxigen: Indeed.
<UB`> Hardy HAS gnome 2.22 :)
<FreezeS> hey guys
<FreezeS> my last update broke gnome
<FreezeS> now I can't install the keyring manager
<savvas> UB`: i think we don't have all the 2.22 apps
<UB`> not all but a lot
<UB`> FreezeS what's the problem?
<FreezeS> UB`: Package gnome-keyring-manager is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FreezeS> and because of that I can't install the gnome-desktop-environment
<UB`> FreezeS sorry but what are you trying to do ?
<FreezeS> UB`: well, the last update removed some packages and now gnome doesn't start (I'm on KDE right now). When trying to install it, I'm getting that problem
<UB`> strange I just update and I havent' any problem
<UB`> I'm on Gnome
<FreezeS> oh, I'm on 64 bit (forgot to mention that)
<UB`> ah
<savvas> $ apt-cache policy gnome-keyring-manager
<savvas> gnome-keyring-manager: Installed: (none) Candidate: (none)
<savvas> don't have such an app? :\
<savvas> FreezeS: you might want to try seahorse?
<UB`> FreezeS do you use the offical repo or a mirror?
<FreezeS> savvas: seahorse is installed and updated
<UB`> may be the mirrors aren't synced yet
<FreezeS> my problem is that the installation of gnome-desktop-environment fails
<savvas> FreezeS: then you probably have a keyring manager
<FreezeS> and this is since 3 days already
<FreezeS> gnome-desktop-environment: Depends: gnome-keyring-manager (>= 2.20.0) but it is not installable
<savvas> try ubuntu-desktop
<savvas> wait, you're using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<FreezeS> savvas: that seems to be working
<KrimZon> i cant seem to install or remove any packages now - some error about cupsys, and hplip and some other thing
<FreezeS> I'm using a hibrid
<FreezeS> started with ubuntu, but after the upgrate gnome failed to start and I was thrown on the command line
<FreezeS> there I installed kde
<savvas> FreezeS: hum, ok, then do this: sudo apt-get -f install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard ubuntu-desktop
<FreezeS> savvas: ubuntu-desktop is installing right now
<savvas> very well, then install the other two afterwards :)
<FreezeS> thanks :)
<savvas> let's just hope it does the trick
<FreezeS> by the number of installed packages, it looks like it will work
<savvas> :P
<savvas> i'm surprised you removed it
<FreezeS> yes, I wasn't very carefull, but as I remember only about 3 packets were initially removed
<savvas> when you're removing packages, check what other packages are removed, if you see ubuntu-something, then you shouldn't
<FreezeS> then while I was trying to fix it, some others were removed
<KrimZon> http://rafb.net/p/phTiXj83.html
<FreezeS> now let's see
<FreezeS> brb
<oxigen> i also use gnome/kde hybrid, because no one can beat konqueror!
<savvas> KrimZon: i have 1.3.6-1ubuntu2 installed with no problems
<savvas> KrimZon: try this: sudo apt-get autoclean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install --reinstall cupsys
<KrimZon> same error
<KrimZon> i think i'm not properly fixed after getting the system to boot after the libc6 problem
<KrimZon> i tried manually copying the package files at one point
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> KrimZon: did you reinstall the libc6 afterwards?
<KrimZon> yeah, i updated
<savvas> there shouldn't be a problem :\
<KrimZon> when i saw that it was the ubuntu2 version rather than ubuntu1
<KrimZon> maybe it wants me to reboot
<oxigen> heh
<FreezeS> savvas: it worked, thanks :)
<FreezeS> I'm back on gnome
<savvas> great :)
<savvas> KrimZon: amd64 or i386 ?
<KrimZon> i386
<KrimZon> i think i get the cupsys error trying to upgrade libc6
<oxigen> KrimZon: reboot usually help after such a drastic upgrades, you have new kernel too, right?
<KrimZon> it could be because i copied the fixed libc6 files over manually, then when that didnt work, reverted to older ones with the initramd boot thing
<KrimZon> i dont know if i updated the kernel or not
<savvas> KrimZon: check out the /var/log/dpkg.log
<KrimZon> what should i look for?
<savvas> how about this: grep -i "status installed libc6" /var/log/dpkg.log
<savvas> check the last lines for errors
<savvas> er
<savvas> *also, check the last lines for errors
<savvas> it usually says which packages failed and why
<KrimZon> hmm
<KrimZon> apparently i've installed it lots
<savvas> neah, libc6 is triggered everytime you install something
<savvas> KrimZon: can you upload this? cat /var/log/dpkg.log | tail
<KrimZon> is tail the last 30 or so lines?
<savvas> cat /var/log/dpkg.log | tail -n 30
<savvas> :P
<KrimZon> http://rafb.net/p/iXkEeT42.html
<KrimZon> i had it in gedit already, so i copied from there
<user5> hi
<user5> ciao
<user5> someone using xvidcap on kubuntu 804?
<user5> I have some problem in configuration testing zero
<user5> :(
<savvas> KrimZon: wget http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cupsys/cupsys_1.3.6-1ubuntu2_i386.deb; sudo dpkg -i cupsys_1.3.6-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Johan--> after rebooting my computer fails on "setting sensors limits" and "starting firestater firewall" and then stopes on "starting system log daemon..." for a couple of minutes. Then it starts to print alot of error messages about network something. After that it hangs on a black screen with a grafical thinking mouse. Any ideas?
<savvas> Johan--: have you tried to remove firestarter?
<Johan--> no
<savvas> well remove it, see if that's what's causing your problems
<Johan--> I hade the problem with libc before, but it seems to be fixed since I can login without gui
<Johan--> shit
<Johan--> I cant use apt
<savvas> did you upgrade to the working version of libc6 after that?
<Johan--> :|
<savvas> sudo aptitude purge firestarter
<Johan--> savvas: just replaced it with the one from init and now here I am
<savvas> ah
<savvas> hehe
<Johan--> have I missed something?
<savvas> Johan--: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Johan--> 64
<KrimZon> savvas: still get the error
<KrimZon> i'll paste that too
<savvas> ok
<Johan--> savvas: any ideas on whats wrong?
<KrimZon> http://rafb.net/p/fk00Bv94.html
<savvas> Johan--: wget http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.7-9ubuntu2_amd64.deb; sudo dpkg -i libc6_2.7-9ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<savvas> KrimZon: try remove it: dpkg -r cupsys
<savvas> Johan--: tell me when you do that
<KrimZon> dependency problems...
<Johan--> savvas: trying to type the url correct :)
<savvas> KrimZon: okay, this is not recommended, but if you'd like to try it: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends cupsys; sudo dpkg -i cupsys_1.3.6-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<KrimZon> aha, i uninstalled it with package manager, and i'm just reinstalling it
<savvas> great
<KrimZon> it uninstalled the dependencies, which i was worried about before
<savvas> we can fix that: sudo apt-get -f install :)
<Johan--> savvas: one more problem, internet doesn't work
<KrimZon> one was ubuntu-desktop, but it turned out to only be a meta package
<savvas> Johan--: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<KrimZon> so i just reinstalled that and it included cups in it
<KrimZon> but cupsys still doesnt reinstall
<savvas> KrimZon: so now..
<savvas> oh
<Johan--> savvas: don't think it workes. Get a lot of Backtrace errors from /lib/libc.so.6
<KrimZon> it gives the same error message
<savvas> Johan--: you'll have to load a live cd, mount your root partition, and download the package file http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.7-9ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Johan--> savvas: I''ll try with a usb-stick first :)
<savvas> ah
<savvas> wanted to recommend that, but didn't know if you're up to it :P
<savvas> KrimZon: apt-cache policy sysv-rc
<savvas> sysv-rc: Installed: 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu40 Candidate: 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu40
<savvas> is it the same?
<KrimZon> http://rafb.net/p/4s8qCe90.html
<KrimZon> it mentions different versions
<savvas> heh
<savvas> KrimZon: wget http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sysvinit/sysv-rc_2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu40_all.deb; dpkg -i sysv-rc_2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu40_all.deb
<savvas> er
<savvas> KrimZon: sudo dpkg -i sysv-rc_2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu40_all.deb
<Johan--> savvas: but I dont have the rights to mount and I cant use sudo
<Johan--> that couses an error
<FreezeS> is there a way to make SHIFT+SPACE work properly ?
<KrimZon> savvas: that works :)
<savvas> Johan--: then... live cd :) I have a guide on how to chroot and fix it if you want
<savvas> KrimZon: ok, now sudo apt-get -f install
<FreezeS> just found the solution (SCIM)
<Johan--> savvas: yes please :)
<KrimZon> i reinstalled unbuntu-desktop and all the dependencies worked
<savvas> Johan--: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4506738#post4506738
<Johan--> thanks
<KrimZon> savvas: thanks :)
<savvas> Johan--: it's for the libc6 problem, i think it'll help you a lot
<savvas> n/p <all> :P
<FreezeS> I have a problem on my home server, I upgraded from gutsy to hardy (32 bit) and now I can't unlock the user manager, the icon is grayed
<savvas> I should ask from the ubuntu to be paid for this superior-quality and yet down-to-earth support heheh
<FreezeS> savvas: you're not getting paid ?
<savvas> why should i? :)
<FreezeS> dunno, my first impresion was that you're from the dev team :)
<savvas> i get favours, when i'm in a bad position, someone always helps out
<Hobbsee> FreezeS: a lot of hte dev team isn't paid either..
<savvas> I'm not that leet :P
<savvas> and here's the hobbs legend :)
<savvas> she's a dev and a motu if i'm not mistaken
<FreezeS> at least the employees of Canonical I assume are getting paid
<vistakiller> hi anyone with kubuntu hardy?
<FreezeS> (what's a motu?)
<vistakiller> master of the universe
<FreezeS> :))
<savvas> (they maintain packages in universe, masters of the universe)
<FreezeS> interesting choice of words
<savvas> i know, i loved it the first time i heard about it too :)
<FreezeS> anyway, master of the universe sounds a lot cooler than "Master of unstable-testing"
<vistakiller> anyone with kubuntu here?
<FreezeS> I have it, but as a backup only
<FreezeS> don't really like it
<Hobbsee> hi savvas.  you're correct.  i'm core dev, motu, and a few other bits and pieces
<Hobbsee> FreezeS: the canonical people are, yes.
<vistakiller> in kubuntu the new tool desktop effects is not working correct if you have check the option to remember the system the last season
<savvas> FreezeS: about the greyed problem.. try this: sudo echo test
<vistakiller> the compiz is running first at the login screen
<FreezeS> savvas: unfortunately the server is shut down at the moment, but if you can give me some pointers on what to search for it would be great
<vistakiller> and then is try to running again and is crash
<savvas> FreezeS: well i thought maybe your user is not in the admin group: cat /etc/group | grep admin
<FreezeS> savvas: I can run sudo su
<FreezeS> and can do administrative tasks from the command line
<FreezeS> does the fact that I can run sudo have any connection to the admin group ?
<savvas> FreezeS: ok then try: gksu users-admin
<savvas> yes, it means you are in the admin group :P
<FreezeS> funny thing, I tried that on the local computer
<FreezeS> I was in # and ran users-admin
<savvas> works?
<FreezeS> and the unlock button was grayed
<FreezeS> and I couldn't do anything except viewing the properties
<FreezeS> however, when I ran it from $ (without gksudo) the unlock button was active
<FreezeS> and if I run it with gksudo, the button is grayed
<savvas> FreezeS: ok then just run: users-admin
<savvas> in a terminal
<savvas> if you get any errors, file a bug
<FreezeS> I'll try it on the server later today
<FreezeS> thanks
<savvas> it's weird the gksu users-admin isn't working though
<savvas> doesn't work here either
<savvas> i tried running users-admin as root: ** (users-admin:9405): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '9405'
<FreezeS> exactly
<savvas> someone must've noticed it that, search for it on launchpad, http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<savvas> see ya later aligators
<mitch_> my sudo doesn't work anymore I get .aliases: command not found
<typhox> hi
<typhox> i think there is a bug with a panel
<mitch_> has anyone else lost sudo power
<typhox> the second time that this has happened
<typhox> I clicked on the calender and the panel freezes
<typhox> i pressed control+alt+backspace and login.
<typhox> but the panels stay away
<typhox> how do i get them back?
<Hobbsee> typhox: run gnome-panel from the command line
<Hobbsee> mitch_: i'd say you did something bad to break it.
<mitch_> install wine?
<mitch_> mess with themes?
<mitch_> what
<mitch_> up[date?
<typhox> Hobbsee: that doesn't work
<Hobbsee> mitch_: i'm fairly sure that if multiple people managed to break sudo like that, there'd be a beta-targetted bug about it.  therefore, it's probably a local problem.
<Hobbsee> !doesn't work | typhox
<ubotu> typhox: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mitch_> I know I was asking what i did wrong?
<mitch_> cause i feel i did normal stuff
<typhox> It saiys "cannot open display:"
<Hobbsee> mitch_: i've got no idea, tbh.
<Hobbsee> typhox: strange
<typhox> oO
<mitch_> so what can i possibly do
<typhox> i'll restart
<zen_> hello everyone
<mitch_> anyone any ideas
<zen_> im considering up grading to hardy heron should i do it?
<zen_> just because im bored...
<asdrubal> is 2.6.24-12 the kernel version that has broken sound?
<vistakiller> they have fix it asdrubal
<moyogo> hi
<asdrubal> vistakiller, what do you mean?
<moyogo> alien is rendered useless due to bug 120057, could someone look into it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120057 in alien "alien 8.68 cannot create deb from rpm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120057
<vistakiller> they have fix the problem with the sound
<asdrubal> vistakiller, why didn't they change the kernel version then?
<asdrubal> it should be -13, right?
<vistakiller> no
<asdrubal> hunh?
<Hobbsee> they didn't need to do an abi bump
<asdrubal> oh ok
<Hobbsee> moyogo: fairly sure tha'ts a feature...
<vistakiller> why my side buttons is not working in firefox 3?
<Rudin_> hello
<vistakiller> hi
<amon__> hi
<Rudin_> how can I make Java Applets work in Firefox in Hardy Heron Alpha 6?
<moyogo> Hobbsee: ok, how do i make .deb from .rpm with that feature?
<Hobbsee> you don't. :)
<moyogo> hehe
<Rudin_> how can I make Java Applets work in Firefox in Hardy Heron Alpha 6    --->  HH64 bits  <----?
<Hobbsee> moyogo: you build from source instead.
<vistakiller> anyone have problem with firefox 3 and side mouse buttons?
<moyogo> yeah can do that, but there’s still a bug in alien
<vistakiller> in firefox 2 it work
<moyogo> might as well stop packaging it
<Hobbsee> moyogo: check for a debian equivalent - ours is coming from there
<moyogo> Hobbsee: good point
<Adys> hm
<Adys> I keep getting "The composite extension is not available" when trying to get compiz back - tried to force enable it in xorg.conf but didnt work
<amx109> what graphics card do you have?
<Adys> nvidia 8600
<amon__> btw, what happened to xorg.conf, it looks so different
<amx109> Adys, try envyng
<Adys> its recent
<amx109> amon__, new xorg aims to reduce amount of config. most of it is autoconfig'd now
<Adys> amx109:  already tried
<amon__> ok, so where can i tweak it if autoconfig fails?
<amx109> amon__, what problem are you coming accross?
<amx109> Adys, is there any useful info avail when u run it from a terminal? eg compiz --replace
<Adys> nope, everything installs and sets up fine, but its disabled
<amon__> amx109: no problem at all, i just wanted to know
<amx109> amon__, i think im correct in saying you can still add/change xorg config by editing the xorg.conf file
<amx109> Adys, and when you enable it via preferences->appearance it generates this error?
<amon__> kk thx
<Adys> yup amx109
<Adys> rebooting compiz, brb
<amx109> Adys, would you try running compiz from a terminal? the output may give more specific info on what the error is
<Adys> yeah what Im doing right now
<Adys> http://pastebin.com/d1ba094fe
<Adys> no more info than that :/
<amx109> Adys, could you pastebin your /etc/xorg.conf?
<Adys> sure
<amx109> eep, sorry /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<Adys> http://pastebin.com/d6fb27305
<amx109> hmm
<amx109> see the line near the bottom
<amx109> Option         "Composite" "1"
<amx109> try changing to
<amx109>  Option          "Composite"     "Enable"
<Adys> enable
<Adys> i already tried :)
<amx109> bah!
<zniavre> "True"   ?
<Adys> both enable and 1 are supposed to work according to google results
<Adys> so i dont think it's that
<amx109> have you checked you xorg logs for any errors related to loading the composite extension?
<Adys> uhm
<Adys> (where are xorg logs?)
<amx109> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Adys> weird
<amx109> Adys, could you pastebin that too?
<Adys> yeah, the newest is from two days ago but i already had that problem i think
<amx109> hmm
<Adys> http://pastebin.com/d5590f978
<Adys> nvm, was blind
<amx109> if you logout that should restart X and generate a new log
<Adys> that one's from today, was looking in the wrong place
<amx109> ah k
<amx109> well. it /looks/ like its enabling compiz (line 471)
<amx109> Adys, do you have two video cards?
<FreezeS> is there a way to make sudo to always remember my password until I log out ?
<UB`> it's nice the new gdm login screen
<Adys> amx109: Nope
<Adys> one 8600 gts on two displays
<amx109> Adys, from my limited knowledge, it seems that its setting up your X server for ure card+2 displays twice. first one gets compiz enabled, second doesnt
<Adys> oO
<amx109> Adys, and if you look in your xconf i think ti defines ure card twice?
<amx109> yea. videocard0 and videocard1
<Lamego> FreezeS, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183418
<Adys> yeah
<amx109> Adys, have you modified the config yourself?
<Adys> not recently
<Adys> apart from keyboard layouts but i doubt its that :P
<amx109> Adys, perhaps running dpkg-reconfigure would sort the conf
<Adys> aight
<Adys> ill try that, brb
<Adys> amx109: that worked
<amx109> Adys, wahoo!
<Adys> now to figure out if getting my second screen back is going to make it whine
<amx109> Adys, when i had a dual monitor setup i used the twinview options in the nvidia driver rather than xinerama
<amx109> Adys, worked a treat with compiz. im sure you could get it working with xinerama though
<Adys> Twinview doesnt let me manage my screens separately :/
<amx109> Adys, in what way?
<Adys> maximizing in a single screen, having the panels on only one screen, etc
<amx109> Adys, that all worked fine for me
<Adys> twinview treats both screen as if they were one giant screen no?
<ctw> Hi! I'm getting an error message when I try to run apt-get update or apt-get (dist-)upgrade: It says Reading package lists ... Error! E: Problem parsing dependency Suggests, E: Error occured while processng debconf (NewVersion1), E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status, E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ctw> Any idea what's wrong and how I can fix it?
<amx109> Adys, erm. not sure. i remember compiz treated both screens as one 'desktop' on the cube. but maximising windows/mplayer were restricted to one screen
<Adys> enabling twinview gets me a 3160x1050 screen
<amx109> yupyup
<Adys> When I maximize a window for example it'll stretch on both screens
<amx109> oh
<Adys> (rebooting x brb)
<UB`> great news for skypers: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Skype_2_0_Final_for_Linux_is_out
<lingoNL> Guys, thanks for setting the topic link to the libc6 problem, fixed now :)
<Adys> hmm.. looks like enabling xinerama does make it whine
<amx109> Adys, winning?
 * Adys tries merging some stuff
<Adys> er complain sorry
<Adys> amx109: Looks like the screens have to be configured as being on two different virtual videocards
<amx109> ah
<amx109> Adys, sorry to come back to the twinview stuff. just checked my old xorg conf. were you using the metamodes option for twinview settings?
<Adys> hmm
<Adys> Not sure
<amx109> Adys, http://pastebin.com/d187c15ab - my section for configuring twinview with my old 2x21" monitors
<amx109> Adys, and that gave me correct behaviour ref windows management on dual display
<Adys> lemme try it
<jandem> can we expect to see pavucontrol in hardy by default?
<Hobbsee> no
<Adys> The XRandR X extension was not found.  This extension must be supported by the X server and enabled for display configuration settings to be dynamically applicable.
<Adys> amx109:  see above
<jandem> Hobbsee, just curious, what's the reason? not ready or not useful for most users?
<Hobbsee> jandem: no idea prior to feature freeze, but it wouldn't be in now as it wasn't before feature freeze, and doesn't have a freeze exception
<amx109> Adys, Option          "RandRRotation" "True" - add this line in ure 'configured videro device' or equiv
<amx109> oh actually
<amx109> ignore that
<amx109> i didnt read your repsone preoperly
<jandem> Hobbsee: ok thanks, i like it a lot but it's very easy to install
<ShackJack> Hi  -just wondering are a lot of folks having issues with the GNOME settings daemon and/or wireless (not sure if they're related)
<amx109> Adys, erm. head, brick wall?
<Adys> aye
<Adys> lol
<amx109> Adys, have you tried via nvidia-settings or via administration->screen adn graphics?
<Adys> yup its where I am right now
<Adys> amx109: Woot, think I got it working
<Adys> twinview was the way to go indeed, weird
<amx109> Adys, by which method?
<Adys> http://pastebin.com/d63565304
<Adys> my last xorg.conf
<amx109> ahar
<coz_> does anyone know the fate of gimp-svg? it is not available in the repos
<ctw> Hi
<ctw> I'm still having problems with the libc6 fallout
<ctw> when trying to update I'm getting the following message: A non-dpkg owned copy of the libc6-i686 package was found
<ctw> it tells me that it's not save to upgrade
<fromport> hello, anyone here with xen experience? after installing ubuntu-xen-server and configuring a guest, the guest can't find their "hard drive" and drop into busybox on boot
<ctw> and to remeove that copy of the C library and try again
<ctw> any ideas?
<fromport> ctw: dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archive/libc6_2.7-5ubuntu2*.deb ?
<ctw> fromport: same error!
<DrZaius55> I've got a big dependency problem.  When trying to install gnome its looking for gnome-keyring-manager > 2.20 which doesn't exist
<DrZaius55> Anyway to get around this?
<fromport> ctw: i think you need to download the .deb , boot with a live cd , chroot in to the old disk environment and install the .deb
<fromport> ctw: look here for more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4506427
<nemesis545> hello all!
<nemesis545> who can helpme!, whit a nvidia in hardy heron,
<nemesis545> the module dont load
<ShackJack> Hi  -just wondering are a lot of folks having issues with the GNOME settings daemon and/or wireless (not sure if they're related)
<ctw> fromport: sweet, thanks so much
<fromport> shackjack: had a lot of problems with gnome settings daemon, not with wireless. did a fresh install with alpha6 and <knock wood> no problems on my laptop.
<nemesis545> someone speak spanish?
<nemesis545> alguien habla español?
<fromport> do have some probs with xen though ;-(
<Pici> !es | nemesis545
<ubotu> nemesis545: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Tengu> hello world
<wxPython> hello :)
<DrZaius55> actually "apt-get install gnome"yields..
<DrZaius55> gnome: Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 1:2.20.2.2)
<Tengu> I'm trying to boot hardy on PXE, but "gutsy method" doesn't work. is there any doc ?
<Tengu> or is it too early for this kind of things ?
<nemesis545> ok ubotu pero es sobre hardy crei que aqui podia...
<frank_> nemesis545: ubotu is a bot
<nemesis545> jaja
<fromport> tengu: i think it's too early. the netboot packages still contain gutsy stuff (last time i checked)
<Tengu> fromport: ok :)
<ctw> fromport: arghh, I'm getting the same error from chroot
<Tengu> and is a kickstart from gutsy ok for an auto-install of hardy? :->
<Tengu> [ks=....  on "append" line]
<ShackJack> fromport: Thanks for the feedback (re gnome-settings)... I may try a fresh install though fsck *claims* there's something wrong with my HD, so that may not be an option until I get a new one. It funny, because it seems everytime I try a beta Ubuntu it has those same issues (gnome settings and wireless) :)
<steph_> is there someone who knows about ubuntu and LTSP (I know, there is a ltsp channel, but nobody can answer my question)?
<steph_> LTSP 5 / Hardy 8.04
<steph_> I would like to know how to change ldm's default language on the client's side. I'm looking on the internet without succcess too.
<spiderfire>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<arpu> hi all
<arpu> i have to killall pulseaudio to have sound in firefox flash and totem why ?
<arpu> i can not find any bug report
<Pici> arpu: Then log one
<arpu> Pici, hi log on ?
<Pici> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<arpu> i need some more information why i need to kill pulseaudio
<arpu> and i will know what pulseaudio is
<Pici> arpu: If you can't find a bug report, perhaps you need to submit one.
<arpu> ok thanks
<Tengu> fromport: in fact, we CAN do PXE boot as far as I can see :)
<Tengu> fromport: we have to take server cd!
<damjan> arpu: there's a flash support library on the pulseaudio site
<damjan> arpu: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<Pici> damjan: But if its not working properly in Hardy, it would be good if a bug was filed for it
<damjan> Pici: well I don't have it installed :)
<damjan> I'm actually looking to make the LiveCD boot from USB
<damjan> Now I made it boot the kernel and load the initramfs, but it didn't find and mount the squash filesystem
<titillation> i wish i were a livecd
<titillation> on the topic of livecds, what's the best web resource for livecd creation?
<damjan> titillation: what kind of LiveCD do you want to create?
<titillation> damjan, one where i may throw any package from ubuntu on it
<titillation> damjan, without having to use my mind much to meddle with scripts
<damjan> titillation: on the ubuntu liveCD's there's a squash.filesystem file
<damjan> you can unpack it, add some files to it.. then create the FS again
<titillation> damjan, should i go with reconstructor?
<titillation> damjan, i've heard of that and one other tool
<titillation> damjan, oh? that simple?
<kingrayray> i just updated hardy and now X won't detect my video card properly, do I need to reinstall the nvidia driver or something?
<amx109> kingrayray, possibly. try using easyng
<amx109> sorry
<amx109> envyng
<amx109> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<frank_> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<amx109> ta frank_
<kingrayray> word
<kingrayray> what envy does would be pretty easy to do manually anyway
<kingrayray> what im' more concerned about is why did my graphics break after a kernel update
<kingrayray> brb
<frank_> kingrayray: apparently envyng (supports only hardy) does thing in a more ubuntu-y way. it is supposed to work after a kernel upgrade
<kingrayray> oook. so, what is the name of the restricted drivers applet?
<Pici> kingrayray: it should show up in your notification applet
<kingrayray> well, i'm trying to disable then re-enable it or something
<kingrayray> since my last hardy update i am in "low graphics mode"
<Pici> kingrayray: Its also in System>Adminstration somewhere
<kingrayray> weird. nothing shows up in it
<kingrayray> "no drivers in use" shouldn't it show me which drivers i *could* use?
<kingrayray> oh interesting.
<kingrayray> the update didn't install the restricted drivers for this kernel version or something, apparently
<kingrayray> we'll see :p
<kingrayray> what cards is "nvidia-glx-new" for? like 8000 series?
<kingrayray> mine's only a 6200 lol
<kingrayray> ohwell. i'm gonna reboot and see if this worked
<kingrayray> yay i did it
<frank_> kingrayray: nvidia-glx-new is geforce 5xxx and above
<Raspberry> I make a backup of my Maildir directory nightly -- is there a good way to  view that Maildir w/o using the Mail server?  I deleted an email that I want to recover from my backed up Maildir
<Raspberry> I thought maybe I'd just create a second user account and drop it in as their Maildir
<h3sp4wn> Raspberry: You can just use maildir's directly with mutt
<h3sp4wn> (No need for the mailserver)
<Raspberry> ah cool -- I wasn't sure and googling doesn't provide  a direct answer to this question
<h3sp4wn> rsync it to another box and view it with mutt if you need to
<kingrayray> frank23, oh word. so i need that one then :)
<Raspberry> duh -- I used to directly access Maildir with Mutt :P  then I changed it to use IMAP locally :P
<fromport> rasp: mutt -f [subdir]
<Gnine> why cant workaround be to just run aptitude upgrade from root
<jimmygoon> Hm, I love that anyone can test the next version of ubuntu but is anyone else... suprised by people's inability to work things out with the libc6 problem and begging for a script or step by step tutorial?
<savvas> Gnine: a) there is not root account and b) if libc6 is broken, you can't login... you practically can't do anything
<h3sp4wn> jimmygoon: I am not surprised
<Gnine> recovery mode logs you as root
<savvas> Gnine: you cannot log in if the glibc/libc6 is broken, it uses a library upon logging in
<h3sp4wn> But its one of the things I made sure I knew how to do before running sid a while ago
<savvas> Gnine: also, apt* and dpkg* use libc
<h3sp4wn> (In the days before live cd's without a static shell like sash etc could have been much more of an issue)
<Gnine> i ran aptitude from root on recovery mode. system was unable to fetch updates from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<jimmygoon> h3sp4wn, well, its not that testers should know that its libc breaking but once thats established and its reported that copying the old libc over the hardy's corrupt libc and a fairly straightforward command is given and there is STILL people needing more step-by-step... I just don't understand why there are bleeding edge...
<mooboo1> wow, my aunt was here with her friend, and her friend is probably like 70+, and she starts talking to me about Linux and firewalls
<mooboo1> talk about getting surprised lol
<mooboo1> then i stand there, wondering how the hell she knows what Linux is
<h3sp4wn> jimmygoon: That thread on ubuntu forums sucked (dpkg --root= is for exactly that issue)
<frank_> mooboo1: did you ask her?
<mooboo1> frank_, nope
<TheInfinity> jimmygoon: but alphas are sooooo cool! ;)
<h3sp4wn> jimmygoon: broken perl can be worse
<Raspberry> jimmygoon: I needed info on how to do it
<mooboo1> yeah and "alpha" sound cool too
<Raspberry> jimmygoon: are you calling me an idiot or what?
<jimmygoon> That happened during feisty or gutsy betas I think... I remember that
<Gnine> jimmygoon, i wasnt asking for your stepbystep manual either.. i read the forums . apparently you need to cut the coffee comsumption there
<mooboo1> like "yo man dun mess with me yo, i got the alpha, bittttch"
<h3sp4wn> Don't read the forums
<jimmygoon> Heh, I'm not referring to either of you, gheezsh
<h3sp4wn> read the manpage for dpkg
<mooboo1> dpkg --help
<TheInfinity> jimmygoon: sometimes i think its just for cleaning up
<TheInfinity> one libc6 break = much less stupid "bug" on launchpad
<TheInfinity> *bugs
<h3sp4wn>  --root=<directory>         Install on a different root directory.
<h3sp4wn> Thats not clear like the manpage is though
<h3sp4wn> you wouldn't know whether you needed --admindir= / --instdir= also
<Raspberry> As I undestand it the point of the forums is to provide some real-time dialog about these issues...   If something breaks or is broken it should be documented...  once it's documented people should be referred to it for resolution -- but I think it also serves in the best interest of Ubuntu to provide step-by-step instructions and context them as doing step 1, 2, 3, 4,5 is called "using dpkg to restore a previous version of a
<Raspberry> package" so that way some one is provided education in the terminology used to define a multi-step process
<Gnine> only 64bit version broke for me
<Gnine> by the way
<Gnine> well exposed, Raspberry
<jimmygoon> Raspberry, I dunna. I'm not trying to call anyone out but I guess I just don't understand how someone that doesn't know how to mount a device should be using alpha....
<Gnine> your a goon ..
<McAbre> b43-fwcutter cut my range in third of what it used to be with bmc43xx....
<Raspberry> jimmygoon: I agree :)
<h3sp4wn> McAbre: What do you mean all that does is extract the firmware
<Gnine> mounting a device is a very much standard procedure in linux terms .. you mean something else along the lines of 'am the master of the universe'
<jimmygoon> Gnine, actually I don't. Please stop putting words in my mouth. I'm not calling you out yet you're making this personal and being rude
<McAbre> h3sp4wn, I'm not 100% sure but after the change the range was reduced, whatever the actual culprit... =)
<Gnine> then stop targetting users you dont know about like you have statistics in front of you
<jimmygoon> Gnine, You mean like the forum topic that literally has people asking how to mount devices?
<orangey> hey all!
<h3sp4wn> McAbre: There is all sorts of stuff it could be
<damjan> Does anyone know how does the LiveCD find the /casper/filesystem.squashfs file to mount on booting??
<orangey> quick q.. What on earth has replaced /etc/default/acpi-support ?
<h3sp4wn> McAbre: What does iwlist wlan0 tx say
<h3sp4wn> (anything)
<steph_> How can I customize client's desktop for LTSP 5 / Hardy 8.04?
<wxPython> hello
<McAbre> h3sp4wn, Current Tx-Power=27 dBm  	(501 mW)
<orangey> Where I can put my blacklisted modules to be taken out before suspends happen in hardy?
<Amaranth> orangey: /etc/default/acpi-support has a list of modules to unload/reload, iirc
<h3sp4wn> McAbre: Same as my intel is set for (maybe thats just when its not working)
<orangey> Amaranth: not in hardy any longer.
<orangey> it's been replaced by something.
<Amaranth> orangey: put them in MODULES separated by spaces
<Amaranth> i don't think so
<Amaranth> i've got that file
<orangey> Amaranth: I can virtually guarantee you : )
<h3sp4wn> McAbre: Infact thinking about it doesn't even make sense as that would be illegal in alot of places
<Amaranth> and /etc/acpi/sleep.sh still imports /etc/default/acpi-support
<orangey> Amaranth: true, but it seems that something else is being triggered by dbus.
<Amaranth> ah, but nothing uses MODULES
<Amaranth> orangey: nah, it all still goes through acpi-support, afaik
<Amaranth> in the end
<Amaranth> but nothing deals with MODULES
<orangey> fair enough.
<orangey> at least that really helps me figure out where to look : )
<Amaranth> you could write your own acpi scripts for sleep and resume to unload and reload the modules, respectively
<Amaranth> just stick them in /etc/acpi/suspend.d and /etc/acpi/resume.d
<wxPython> if i do wx.DEFAULT_FRAME_STYLE ^ wx.MAXIMIZE_BOX  i strip the default frame style and took one style out of the default style...  the ^ is a bitwise XOR operator... since that is equvivalent to !=  can i use that operator as well?
<Amaranth> copy the format of the other files in there (numbered file name to determine order, etc)
<orangey> Amaranth: I'll go back to my position that it disregards /etc/defaults/acpi-support
<orangey> check this out.
<orangey> sleep.sh calls prepare.sh
<orangey> prepare.sh runs /etc/acpi/suspend.d
<Amaranth> and prepare.sh runs all the scripts in suspend.d, like i said
<orangey> /etc/acpi/suspend.d/ contains 70-modules-unload.sh
<Amaranth> right
<orangey> which references MODULES
<Amaranth> but doesn't load /etc/acpi-support
<Amaranth> err, /etc/default/acpi-support
<Amaranth> but i think it doesn't have to, MODULES is already in the environment
<orangey> well, /etc/default/acpi-support is called from the original sh
<Amaranth> because 70-modules-unload.sh never sets it
<Amaranth> just filters stuff out of it
<frank_> orangey: powermanagement is handled by pm-utils now I think
<orangey> frank_ This is what I thought.
<orangey> frank_ So, what configuration file does it use now?
<orangey> frank_ you mean powermanagement-interface, I assume.
<frank_> orangey: no idea... I just remember from reading feature specs
<orangey> frank_: the /usr/share/pmi/blacklist-modules.sh was broken
<Amaranth> in that case it uses fdi quirks
<Amaranth> http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/quirk-suspend-index.html
<frank_> orangey: I don't run hardy often
<orangey> Amaranth: that's fascinating.
<savvas> Hardware Testing woohoo! :)
<savvas> gksu hwtest-gtk
<orangey> frankly, I can usually trace files, but once it hits DBUS, I am *lost*
<Amaranth> orangey: found it
<Amaranth> Add 'SUSPEND_MODULES="kvm_intel kvm"' to /etc/pm/config.d/unload_modules!
<Amaranth> obviously you probably don't want kvm_intel kvm but yeah
<orangey> fascinating. I don't have that file..
<orangey> moment.
<orangey> alright. Gonna try it. Wish me luck : )
<Amaranth> CRITICAL ERROR: Using nvidia binary driver. This is not supported!
<Amaranth> haha
<h3sp4wn> What does that do just forcibly remove the modules ?
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: unloads them before suspend and reloads them after
<Amaranth> some modules don't survive suspend
<h3sp4wn> And kvm doesn't mind that happening if its running
<Amaranth> well the kvm thing was a bug in 2.6.21
<Amaranth> it was just an example from the website
<mooboo1> if i ever make an operating system, i will call it TacOS or TACOS
<h3sp4wn> (and if you are not using it then why not just blacklist it anyway)
<Amaranth> oh, 2.6.22 and older
<mooboo1> gdm looks newer in udpate
<mooboo1> it looks hardy
<jimmygoon> screenshot?
<jimmygoon> I'm dying to see the new visual themes but my HD is too full for an additional ubuntu install
<orangey_> nope : )
<orangey_> that didn't work.
<fromport> anyone here succeeded in getting xen-3.2 to run from packaged in hardy ? my dom-U's cant find a harddisk and are being dumped into busybox
<savvas> fromport: did they sudo apt-get install linux-xen ?
<savvas> fromport: you have a separate kernel image for xen
<Johan--> savvas: I fixed my problems with libc6 thanks to your guide. Thanks :)
<Johan--> but now when I login all I get is a blue screen
<fromport> savvas: yep , that all went perfect (aptitude install ubuntu-xen-server)
<savvas> Johan--: try: sudo apt-get -f install
<savvas> what does the blue screen say by the way? :P
<Johan--> nothing :)
<savvas> fromport: ah then i've no idea
<Johan--> apt-get didn't do anything
<savvas> an empty blue screen?
<Johan--> yes
<h3sp4wn> fromport: I am running hardy under xen but the dom0 is opensolaris
<savvas> hm..
<fromport> savvas: hypervisor etc boots, xend is running when i try and start a "guest" it never boots
<Johan--> and the resolution seems to be 640x480 or something
<Johan--> instead of 1400x900
<savvas> Johan--: apt-cache policy libc6 | grep "Installed\|Candidate"
<h3sp4wn> fromport: Did you try e.g Centos (very easy to start a netinstall from virt-install)
<Johan--> gives nothing
<savvas> Johan--: apt-cache policy libc6
<savvas> Johan--: you were the one with the not-english install right? :\
<fromport> savvas: that is : it boots but keeps hanging at "Begin: Waiting for root file system" and eventually is dropped in busybox.
<Johan--> strange. All my settings seems to have disapeard. The graphiccard, resolution etc
<savvas> Johan--: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<fromport> h3sp4wn: as a matter of fact: yes i just installed 5.1 on my laptop to try it out ;-). but i'm a big debian/ubuntu fan and feel loyal to them. Only i want/need hardy *now* and not in april ;-)
<h3sp4wn> fromport: I ment as the domU
<h3sp4wn> (I don't use the ubuntu xen packaged kernel as it was borked when I set this up a few months ago)
<fromport> h3sp4n: i tried etch32&64 bits, gutsy 32 and a hardy64 via debootstrap.
<h3sp4wn> Try netbsd thats another 5 second one to try
<h3sp4wn> Or try the centos kernel
<fromport> h3sp4wn: i've not tried libvirt/virt-manager yet. i'll certainly look into it..
<h3sp4wn> (Otherwise its not narrowed down at all)
<Johan--> savvas: I tried to remove firestarter that gave errors before and rebooted. Now I get a black screen with the mouse instead :)
<fromport> yep, you're right
<orangey_> might I say WOW! to the new compiz!
<Johan--> the xfce session works however
<orangey_> This "shelf" plugin is exactly what I've wanted my whole life without knowing it.
<savvas> Johan--: did you do this? sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Johan--> no
<Johan--> will trie it, but the resolution works now. But no gnome
<savvas> Johan--: go for it, it'll fix up your xorg.conf
<Johan--> don't thing its xserver now. Gnome seems to be broken
<savvas> Johan--: i see, can you do this: sudo apt-get -f install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard ubuntu-desktop
<Johan--> well, dont have any more time right now.
<Johan--> but thanks for the help :) This channel is priceless :D
<savvas> note it and try it later, /memoserv send savvas a message :)
<savvas> or was it /msg memoserv? oh well :P
<Johan--> started it in a screen session so I can check if it worked later
<jimmygoon> orangey_, what does it do?
<tgelter> why do I suddenly need the simple-ccsm package installed to have the "custom" tab under Appearance-->Visual Effects? Why isn't it enough anymore to just have CompizConfig Settings Manager installed?
<negativerad> ohhh this is my new home
<Pici> negativerad: Try using the generic kernel, not -i386
<smagoun> 'apt-get source finger=0.17-11' doesn't work (source not found), but 'apt-get source finger' does - and it pulls down the source for finger 0.17-11. I only have this problem with packages where the binary name != the source name, so I'm thinking it's http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=163015 . Anyone have a fix?
<ubotu> Debian bug 163015 in apt "[apt-get] want binary->source mapping when requesting a specific version" [Wishlist,Open]
<negativerad> Pici: 2.6.24-12-generic ??
<negativerad> or -11-generic
<Pici> negativerad: 12 generic
<negativerad> Pici: K i will try it now, thank you.
<wastrel> hi
<orangey_> jimmygoon: check it out..
<jimmygoon> orangey_, I did :)
<orangey_> jimmygoon: http://imagebin.ca/view/Luwgwn1.html
<wastrel> hardy
<orangey_> and http://imagebin.ca/view/MoOW4ms.html
<orangey_> jimmygoon: it's awesome!
<orangey_> Most plugin since Scale : )
<jimmygoon> I'm assuming that the window is still interactive?
<orangey_> HECK YES!
<Milos_SD> Can someone else report one bug for me ? :D
<jimmygoon> because thats awesome. I would like it if when you hover over it to interact it zooms in a bit and then when it looses focus it zooms back out, etc
<orangey_> maybe if this plugin was around in 2006 it wouldn't have been. But we're apparently in 2008!
<Milos_SD> it is a bug in Firefox 3 Beta 4
<orangey_> jimmygoon: woah there. That's like 2008.5 at least : )
<orangey_> but you're right, that would be AWESOME!
<Milos_SD> When I do right click on some link in Pidgin/Evolution/Xchat -> Open in Browser, it does not open Firefox at all...
<Milos_SD> :(
<jimmygoon> I just can't wait until I get my new PC that can run compiz without making it impossible to scroll in firefox :D
<orangey_> jimmygoon: what are you running now?
<jimmygoon> nothing.
<negativerad> Pici, works great thanks again :D
<jimmygoon> I _can_ run compiz but scrolling in firefox becomes annoyingly choppy
<oxigen> Milos_SD: i have line in xchat for this: !firefox -remote 'openURL(%s,new-tab)'
<wastrel> really
<jimmygoon> oh (gutsy)
<wastrel> that may be what is making my ffox so sucky
<oxigen> Milos_SD: in URL handlers
<wastrel> but it's not scrolling so much as just being slow loading/rendering.
<wastrel> and crashy
<secretlondon> i've finally had to install epiphany
<secretlondon> laptop not locked up since
<jimmygoon> holy crap. I just saw freewins. is that in hardy also? :O
<orangey_> jimmygoon: I don't think so
<Pici> smagoun: I can re-create that error here.  I suggest logging a bug under apt in launchpad and using the "also affects distribution/package" button to put the original bug in.
<jimmygoon> orangey_, oh well. its easy enough to compile... which is what I'm going to go do. Its awesome! You can rotate in x and z dimensions
<MasterShrak> is hardy in beta yet?
<oxigen> alpha
<MasterShrak> cool thx
<oxigen> you know more now, huh?! :)
<smagoun> Pici: thanks, I'll do that. That debian bug's only 7 years old, guess I'll try to fix it myself...
<orangey_> jimmygoon: while I'm a fan of the concept, I just can't see it helping me in life.
<jimmygoon> yeah, I know
<orangey_> p.s., found a limitation to that shelf plugin.. as of now, you can't do drag operations with the mouse
<Gnine> hardy seems to be way more responsive without emerald running
<Gnine> on 32bit
<Gnine> even wine is working again
<Sebastian> Is there any information I could provide on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/191733 to faciliate the resolving of this issue? Because of this, Hardy is atm pretty much unusable for me.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191733 in ubuntu "Screen randomly turns black with Ati Xpress 1100 graphics card" [Undecided,New]
<Sebastian> For starters, I am not even sure if I am experiencing the same issue as the original reporter.
<TheInfinity> Sebastian: try to get an xorg log when screen is black
<jimmygoon> haha the freewins is fun though buggy and largely useless. I want to try anaglyph but my pc is too lame
<Sebastian> TheInfinity: Will try to do that when I am back home where I can actually ssh into my notebook from another machine.
 * cyphase likes the new GDM theme
<TheInfinity> Sebastian: or change to a console
<TheInfinity> alt strg F1 helps :p
<cyphase> wasn't the new new default gdm theme going to have the list of users?
<jimmygoon> cyphase, is there a picture of it somewhere. several people have commented on it
<cyphase> jimmygoon: 1 second, i'll post one
<jimmygoon> cyphase, thanks!
<Sebastian> TheInfinity: Changing to a console doesn't work.
<TheInfinity> oh ;)
<Sebastian> TheInfinity: ALT+F1 etc. has no effect when this happens.
<cyphase> jimmygoon: http://www.cyphase.com/NewHardyGDMTheme.png
<jimmygoon> thanks cyphase
<cyphase> jimmygoon: np
<damjan> same as the old one :)
<Gnine> mine is better
<tgelter> cyphase: is that the new gdm theme I just installed?
<Gnine> actually.. i just got a cooler bg image .. i do use that theme tho
<cyphase> tgelter: i don't know if you installed it, but it is the new GDM theme.. :)
<tgelter> cyphase: was there a name change of the theme?
<cyphase> tgelter: not that i know of
<tgelter> ok, so I still haven't received an answer from anyone about this, but has anyone been having extra line-feeds printed when doing an "aptitude safe-upgrade" ? just a bunch of extra white space when stuff is sent to STOUT ?
<secretlondon> I don't use aptitude, sorry
<tgelter> png
<tgelter> oops
<tgelter> http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshottgelterguapurdn1.png
<tgelter> that's what's happening when I hit enter (no, I don't hold down the enter key)
<tgelter> can anyone else confirm that this is a bug? otherwise I'll investigate it as a local issue
<Gnine> i use update-manager.
<Gnine> the new human theme is nice too
<LimCore> tgelter: same thing here
<LimCore> tgelter: its common for most console basic i/o apps
<LimCore> just dont press the enter =)
<tgelter> LimCore: thanks for responding! I've asked that same question several times in here already
<LimCore> tgelter: no problem
<tgelter> Limcore: this is an actual issue though, it's not like I'm holding down the key
<tgelter> LimCore: what do you mean that it's common? injecting extra white space onto the terminal is not something common...
<LimCore> if you dont hold the enter, then something is wrong, report a bug
<secretlondon> tgelter I presume it's because most people are running gnome and hence don't know anything about aptitude
<LimCore> if you DO hold, then it is ok.  if you do NOT hold enter, then its wrong
<tgelter> secretlondon: what do you mean? I run gnome...
 * Gnine uninstalls emerald
<tgelter> LimCore: yeah, I totally understand that...I work on the command line almost exclusively
<tgelter> =)
<zniavre> hello
<secretlondon> tgelter: I thought aptitude was the kubuntu version of synaptic
<secretlondon> I use apt-get from the cli, and synaptic as a gui
<zniavre> compiz does not want to start is it normal?
<tgelter> secretlondon: aptitude is a lot like apt-get
 * Gnine nods 
<tgelter> one benefit to aptitude is that it also has a text user interface (ncurses?)
<nacer> hi
<Gnine> but apt-get feels more ubuntuish
<Gnine> :-P
<tgelter> it used to be that apt-get didn't auto-remove deps when you uninstalled a package as well, but now, with apt-get autoremove, that functionality is built into apt-get
<nacer> so like some other people i have sound probleme after upgrade from gusty to hardy
<secretlondon> tgelter: okay. I use apt-get when i want more control, and synaptic when I wan't to see versions (as I can't work out how to get that from apt-get)
<secretlondon> nacer: there was a prob with a kernel but it's fixed now
<tgelter> nacer: I had sound problems a few days ago, but updates fixed them later that same day
<nacer> i have made the upgrade today
<nacer> and i have it
<secretlondon> nacer: please file a bug then, on linux
<tgelter> secretlondon: I have this lovely/nasty habit of wanting to do everything from the CLI
<nacer> there is a command to submit a bug ?
<nacer> or i have to go on launchpad
<nacer> ?
<secretlondon> go to launchpad, if you submit using ubuntu it'll probably file it against the wrong thing
<secretlondon> tgelter: I'm getting better at using the cli, I used to be a total noob
<tgelter> secretlondon: we're all noobs when we get started! =)
<secretlondon> nacer: the submit a bug thing from ubuntu files the bug against the application you've used
<secretlondon> nacer: for sound issues you want them against the kernel
<nacer> secretlondon, i think too
<nacer> secretlondon, because i have .ko file but he does load it
<nacer> doesn´t
<secretlondon> the kernel in hardy is called linux, no numbers afterwards
<jimmygoon> less than a week till beta :O
<nacer> secretlondon, ok
<Gnine> you have a driver issue.. not a kernel one
<nacer> Gnine, the dirver worked well on gusty
<secretlondon> well bug triagers are being told that most audio stuff should be filed against the kernel
<jimmygoon> restricted-modules - make sure its installed!
<damjan> nacer: a .ko file depends on the kernel version
<Gnine> you need a new driver to work with the new kernel .. sounds like..
<damjan> you can't have one for Gutsy's kernel to run on Hardy's kernel
<damjan> it needs to be recompiled
<nacer> damjan, i dont have a gusty kernel
<damjan> nacer: you said 'the dirver worked well on gusty'
<nacer> Linux PtiPanda 2.6.24-12-386 #1 Wed Mar 12 22:30:29 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<nacer> damjan, yup before i was on gusty
<damjan> what driver is the problem?
<Gnine> exactly.. get a hardy version of the driver or compile it yourself
<nacer> /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko
<jimmygoon> Has hardy made advances with battery management. Ubuntu is killing me; either I have it shutdown when the battery dies (which is acutally 15 minutes before the battery actually runs out, or I let it literally die and then I have to set through a 15 minute disk check)
<nacer> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<damjan> nacer: snd-intel8x0 is not the driver you need
<damjan> nacer: you need snd-hda-intel
<nacer> modprobe snd-hda-intel
<nacer> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<nacer> same problem
<damjan> no.. that's a whole another problm
<nacer> damjan, lsmod | grep snd
<nacer> root@PtiPanda:/lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/pci#
<nacer> he dont load the driver
<damjan> nacer: like it says: "not found"
<nacer> /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<nacer> rw-r--r--  1 root root 450156 2008-03-11 14:02 snd-hda-intel.ko
<nacer> he s here :)
<damjan> depmod -ae
<nacer> and ?
<nacer> modprobe again ?
<damjan> yes
<nacer> not found
<nacer> i have some logs
<nacer> [ 3486.824351] snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
<nacer> [ 3555.232137] snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
<damjan> wait.. did you upgrade something recently?
<nacer> yep gusty to hardy 2 hours ago
<damjan> did you reboot?
<nacer> yep
<nacer> a lot
 * Gnine gives thumbs up to new gnome human theme
<Pici> nacer: make sure you are using the -generic kernel, not -i386
<nacer> Pici, ok
<damjan> Pici: oh right he is using 2.6.24-12-386
<nacer> aptitude remove --purge linux-image-2.6.24-12-386
<nacer> reboot times
<tgelter> once I've created a bug, am I automatically subscribed to it? (will I be mailed status changes, etc.?)
<Pici> nacer: make sure you installed -generic first :
<Pici> tgelter: yes
<Gnine> yes, tgelter
<tgelter> Gnine: thanks
<Gnine> Pici beat me to it though  ;-)
<tgelter> Pici: thanks, I just realized that you messaged too
<tgelter> (with Gnine's help)
<Pici> :D
<tgelter> bbl
<tgelter> actually, question first: is there a way to quickly apply all the artwork defaults?
<tgelter> I want to see what the artwork will be like, but I don't want to have to go back and go clicking around in the appearance gui
<tgelter> (I want the GDM theme set to default, icons, metacity theme, etc. to go back to normal)
<Pici> tgelter: you could create a new user.. I think that should work.  Or just go clicking in appearance
<tgelter> Pici: yeah, the new user idea would be easiest. thanks!
<tgelter> ok, bbl
<Rudin_> hello
<Rudin_> I have Hardy Heron installed, 64 bit version, how can I see Java Applets in Firefox with this configuration?
<Rudin_> I can see only a grey box instead of the applet
<nemo> Rudin_: ... oh. you do see a grey box at least eh
<Rudin_> hehe
<nemo> Rudin_: so it isn't the usual plugins installed to wrong dir thing
<nemo> Rudin_: maybe just hasn't loaded yet?
<nemo> otherwise no clue 'bout 64b
<Rudin_> nope, the applet loads almost instantaneously in other OS
<fromport> rudin: it's one of the things which isn't perfect (yet)
<hackel> When I run compiz from my current user account, I'm only getting a white screen.  When I run it from a new account, however, it works fine.  Any idea what the cause might be?
<fromport> <AOL>
<h3sp4wn> Rudin_: Thinking its ever going to be perfect prior to release is probably a bad idea
<h3sp4wn> (Java7 is not even in Solaris Express yet because it actually is alpha software)
<Rudin_> well, I had the same problem with Gutsy
<fromport> hackel: i had that behaviour (white screen on ati fglrx driver) on _all_ accounts. I did a fresh install with alpha6 and it's working fine (at my hardware)
<h3sp4wn> I just use 32 bit java + firefox + flash
<h3sp4wn> (equivs to satisfy the dependancy on ubuntu-desktop
<Rudin_> h3sp4wn: so, you think they will mend this 64 bit problem with the release of Hardy Heron? or Java 7?
<h3sp4wn> With java7 it should be working properly
<hackel> fromport: Yes, obviously the issue is a setting in my user account.  But I'm not willing to recreate all my settings just for compiz.
<h3sp4wn> (even when its a beta probably be mostly ok)
<Rudin_> h3sp4wn: "32 bit java + firefox + flash"  in Hardy 64? or Hardy 32?
<Rudin_> flash works in Hardy 64
<fromport> hackel: i agree, but again: i had it with _all_ my accounts when it hit me
<Rudin_> quite well
<h3sp4wn> Rudin_: hardy 64
<h3sp4wn> I don't like nspluginwrapper
<h3sp4wn> (and I don't need any of the benefits of 64 bit for running a browser)
<Rudin_> h3sp4wn: I don't matter to use Java 32 if I can see Java applets in Firefox with it
<h3sp4wn> use the mozilla.com binaries in /opt is what I do
<Rudin_> you can? How have you configured it?
<h3sp4wn> You cannot have a 32 bit java with a 64 bit firefox
<Rudin_> I think I have 32 bit Firefox
<hackel> When I run "gconftool -u --recursive-unset /apps/compiz" nothing seems to happen...  I've also removed ~/.gconf/apps/compiz, I just can't get the settings to go away!
<fromport> hackel: aptitude purge compiz-gnome
<hackel> fromport:  That won't touch the settings in my user profile.
<nacer> hehe i am back
<nacer> new bug with sur generic kernel
<nacer> clocksource tsc unstable
<nacer> so i have re install the 386 kernel
 * jimmygoon is going to install alpha 6
 * nacer go smoke
<beavis> hey are there any mirrors for cdimage.ubuntu.com? cdimage.ubuntu.com is extremly slow atm
<beavis> 3kb/s
<TheInfinity> beavis: bittorrent
<TheInfinity> -> always fast :)
<beavis> there are only jigdo links on cdimage, no torrents
<Gnine> also preffered
<nastas> problem on Firefox 3.0b4. whenever i choose to see the add-ons, asks me to restart firefox any idea?
<TheInfinity> beavis: for ubuntu hardy alpha6?
<TheInfinity> there are .torrent files :p
<beavis> TheInfinity, I'd prefer a nightly build
<jimmygoon> does anyone really use jigdo?
<beavis> TheInfinity, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-6/ can you try to open this URL? it takes hours here
<jimmygoon> hmm... it is... not loading
<jimmygoon> :/
<jimmygoon> I was wanting to use it today too
<beavis> yes, me too :(
<TheInfinity> beavis: thats why i use torrent files ...
<beavis> since the upgrade to  hardy broke lots of things here yesterday :/
<TheInfinity> beavis: hardy is alpha ;)
<jimmygoon> TheInfinity, do you happen to have a torrent for ubuntu alpha 6 laying aorund?
 * Gnine will search for torrent file as soon as 92 updates are finished 
<TheInfinity> site has been loaded
<TheInfinity> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-6/hardy-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent <-- for example
<jimmygoon> yeah it loaded finally
<TheInfinity> just wait a while
<jimmygoon> relatively... how stable is the inplace gutsy->hardy upgrade?
 * jimmygoon prays that the intel driver problems are fixed
<beavis> well I have no sound now, it always sets the default language to EN and some more minor issues
<beavis> so I'd say the upgrade is "almost" stable
<jimmygoon> well, my internet appears to be "fast" today so the iso is comign down fast enough
<beavis> alpha-6 or the nightly build?
<beavis> It'll take another 26 hours to download the nightly :)
<savvas> beavis: alpha-6 is a safer bet
<jetsaredim> is there a new livecd with gnome 2.22 on it?
<beavis> well the nightly build
<beavis> yes
<savvas> jetsaredim: http://torrent.gnome.org/
<qzio> is there any known problem with NetworkManager? I have latest upgrade and it doesn't work, seems like it cant connect to the AP if i use wpa_supplicant it works...
<jetsaredim> savvas: but no ubuntu livecd with new gnome?
<savvas> jetsaredim: why? you could try the beta when it's out
<anna> Hello, I would like to use metacity and compositing instead of compiz, how to achieve that?
<jetsaredim> savvas: i'm going to be reinstalling my system tonight
<ddurham> kwin has a memory leak in kubuntu hardy, right?
<h3sp4wn> anna: There is a gconf key
<lamalex> anna: http://lamalex2.blogspot.com/2008/03/enabling-composite-with-metacity-in.html
<secretlondon> anna in the appearance tab I think
<jetsaredim> and I haven't decided if i'm going to switch from my comfy kde setup or try gnome
<savvas> jetsaredim: http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.22/ - there are some screenshots to check out
<ddurham> I see shared memory for the kwin process steadily growing
<anna> Thanks, I am reading it
<lamalex> np
<mooboo1> Does Ubuntu/Canonical have any legal-contact?
<anna> Wait, if I say "no effects", is that compiz or metacity normally?
<mooboo1> It is called "hwtest" (hardware test), all questions are related to the computer hardware. So you would think it collect only hardware information, but it secretly collects what packages you have installed. That is spyware! It is an intrusion on users privacy! I don't tolerate this kind of !@#$
<anna> Cause I am under impression, Ubuntu is using compiz in any case.
<Rotlaus> I just installed Alpha6, made an upgrade and restarted. Now my sound isn't working anymore. Did fine befor restart. How can i check what went wrong?
<maccam94> anna: metacity
<maccam94> Rotlaus: dmesg?
<anna> ah great, so setting that gconf key will do the trick with the no effect setting.
<maccam94> Rotlaus: an update probably just broke something
<anna> thanks for helping
<maccam94> anna: no problem
<secretlondon> mooboo1: how did you find out what it collected?
<mooboo1> secretlondon, someone posted it on launchpad, i assume he used a packetsniffer
<maccam94> mooboo1: ...? maybe it's checking what drivers you might have installed?
<mooboo1> secretlondon, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hwtest/+bug/201336
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201336 in hwtest "report contains package information" [Undecided,New]
<mooboo1> maccam94, by sending all my packages to them?
<lamalex> anna: that's compiz
<maccam94> lamalex: i'm pretty sure no effects is metacity
<mooboo1> not first time ubuntu dont respect users privacy, up until i reported it, apport would send peoples usernames in bugreports
<maccam94> compiz requires compositing
<lamalex> maccam94: the no effects in appearance turns of compiz
<lamalex> maccam94: has no effect on metacity
<secretlondon> if it is, no effects is saner than changing gconf keys
<lamalex> maccam94: to turn on metacity compisiting, you need to edit gconf
<savvas> mooboo1: I believe we're still in alpha, it's a testing period, file a bug to fix it.
<undu> Hmmm, how do I get xubuntu 8.04 alpha 6 through apt-get ? xubuntu-desktop got me 7.10, do I need to change /etc/apt/sources.list or is the latest alpha named differently?
<Rotlaus> @maccam94, My dmesg: http://pastebin.org/23676
<mooboo1> savvas, oh i did
<h3sp4wn> Changing gconf keys is alot saner than trying to find where they didn't put options for hours
<lamalex> :P
<h3sp4wn> (network manager is nicer to deal with just through gconf)
<mooboo1> also, x-chat dont open links anymore? firefox anymore?
<lamalex> you don't want the metacity key checked and compiz on at the same time, I don't really know what happens then but I imaging compiz ignores it
<lamalex> and takes over
<savvas> mooboo1: no offense then, but who asked you to run it? :P
<h3sp4wn> You only have metacity or compiz
<mooboo1> savvas, it was on my system!
<secretlondon> mooboo1 not for me but I presumed because I was using epiphany for an experiment
<mooboo1> i should be able to run software on my system without it spy on me
<mooboo1> secretlondon, i dont use epiphany
<mooboo1> i use firefox beta4
<h3sp4wn> You can choose to run it or not run it
<savvas> mooboo1: then remove it, i believe the term spyware is used when it's collecting without your knowledge, it states what it is and what it does, you were actually approving it to send data, whatever that may be
<h3sp4wn> mooboo1: Use Openbsd if you have such extreme paranoia
<secretlondon> but its installed automatically
<oxigen> my new gnome workspace switcher doesn't update new settings, is this known problem?
<Pici> mooboo1: It asks you before it submits the bug reports, and lets you look at them before you submit them
<mooboo1> "Greetings dear user, we are sorry that you are upset about spyware. But please remember, you can choose whether to run it or not, you don't have to if you don't want. Good luck and take care"
<secretlondon> the new hw tool doesn't actually tell you what it submits
<savvas> plus, the bug reports are marked as "private" most of the times, a bug triager checks if it's ok to make it public
<maccam94> lamalex: i'm not talking about enabling compositing, anna wanted to know about disabling effects and whether or not it switched from compiz to metacity when you do that
<mooboo1> Pici, yeah but up until recently, before i reported it, it would send usernames and hostnames
<h3sp4wn> Its totally useless anyway
<h3sp4wn> (For the user)
<lamalex> maccam94: I though she was trying to enable metacity compositing
<mooboo1> Pici, thanks to my vigilant eye that spotted this privacy intrustion and my swift bugreport, we can all enjoy freedom and privacy!
<anna> maccam94: actually i wanted to know how to enable metacity :)
<Pici> mooboo1: Okay.
<lamalex> lamalex+1
<Pici> mooboo1: no need to harp on it now though.
<anna> i was good enough to read the announcement and find the gconf stuff
<anna> i understand it's not yet part of the gui to enable it, I just thought Gnome was always with Compiz on Ubuntu
<maccam94> anna: what do you mean by "enable metacity"
<mooboo1> but now that i hear that a HARDWARE test sent all my SOFTWARE packages without my consent, I am pissed! My fist shake! I want to blow up things!
<h3sp4wn> anna: Its not known how stable it is yet I think
<anna> maccam94: That I didn't know that metacity was running by default
<secretlondon> mooboo1 looks like one of the core devs
<Amaranth> mooboo1: bug #?
<anna> h3sp4wn: Well, Compiz fails badly on some old app we use
<mooboo1> Amaranth, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hwtest/+bug/201336
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201336 in hwtest "report contains package information" [Undecided,New]
<secretlondon> bug #201336
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201336 in hwtest "report contains package information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201336
<lamalex> anna: did that blog post answer your question?
<maccam94> anna: compiz runs by default if graphics drivers support it. if you set No Effects in the Appearance window, you would be running metacity
<anna> very much so
<secretlondon> bug #202559
<h3sp4wn> anna: It makes my apps significantly slower also
<secretlondon> bug #202259
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202259 in hwtest "hwtest does not say what it sends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202259
<mooboo1> when it comes to privacy, anonymity and security, i don't let shit fly, i put my foot down!
<anna> Ubuntu does hide that switching of window managers so fine, great work
<Pici> !language | mooboo1
<ubotu> mooboo1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Amaranth> right, mvo (a core dev) filed the bug
<mooboo1> oh sorry, i just get so upset about this privacy violation
<Amaranth> and it is useful to have at least a subset of your installed packaged reported
<oxigen> h3sp4wn: what makes your apps significantly slower?
<anna> which one anyway, mooboo1 ?
<Amaranth> nvidia-glx, xorg-driver-fglrx, etc
 * secretlondon nods at Amaranth
<Amaranth> driver packages
<savvas> mooboo1: you should restrict your apt to several users and to some extent then :)
<mooboo1> anna, bug id 201336
<maccam94> mooboo1: does hwtest run automatically?
<Amaranth> no you have to run it
<mooboo1> maccam94, no
<secretlondon> but its 'official'
<mooboo1> maccam94, not that i am aware of
<mooboo1> secretlondon, indeed
<h3sp4wn> oxigen: Makes Opengl stuff more painful and slow
<oxigen> hmm
<secretlondon> installed automatically and has ubuntu logo as icon
<h3sp4wn> oxigen: (Simvision recently)
<mooboo1> Amaranth, yes it could be useful to send my nvidia version, but then it should ask me first, and present me with all information that it will send, before it sends it
 * oxigen checks
<secretlondon> anyway if it was really evil it'd be closed source ;)
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: latest compiz git makes it so fullscreen windows that change your resolution (like games) are still unredirected so compiz has zero impact on their performance
<maccam94> mooboo1: what would you say the purpose of hwtest is?
<h3sp4wn> Amaranth: Who said anything about full screen
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: in that case run it fullscreen or get a better video card :P
<thewhitepelican> any idea why hardy would just die in the middle of a dist-upgrade?
<h3sp4wn> Amaranth: ? My apps open multiple windows
<anna> full disk is a candidate?
<Amaranth> choice 2 then :P
<Amaranth> running an OpenGL app under compiz should not be a significant slowdown, the app should only be updating 60 times a second
<h3sp4wn> If you need the absolute best quadro to use compiz and my apps its not worth it
<Amaranth> if it is a significant slowdown then your video card can barely run the stuff anyway or you have an unoptimized driver
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: nonsense, my 7400 go works just fine
<Amaranth> and it is very slow
<anna> mooboo1: Did you ever consider that Ubuntu has better means to track what packages you have installed than that package? In the end, you download them all from one place, don't you?
<Amaranth> probably still 5x faster than the intel 965 but still
 * Gnine runs 8.04 on 2ghz celeron and nvidia mx4000 
<Amaranth> in this case the intel driver is probably the problem
<oxigen> my 7600 run nice too
<mooboo1> anna, hmm yes true.. i didnt consider that, but still
<secretlondon> anna actually no, the mirrors are often independently run
<thewhitepelican> any idea why hardy would just die in the middle of a dist-upgrade?
<Amaranth> what kind of performance hit do you think updating the screen 60 times a second should cause?
<mooboo1> anna, i sure hope that apt-get doesn't use an unique identifier when it requests packages
<maccam94> the main ubuntu mirrors aren't tho
<maccam94> afaik
<h3sp4wn> Amaranth: Its texture memory that I need
<maccam94> and those are the ones used by default
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: oh, in that case you're boned
<mooboo1> i hope its like "GET package.deb" not "USERID=12343858395349 GET package.deb"
<Amaranth> compiz uses basically all of it :P
<anna> secretlondon: Allow independents of Ubuntu to track you? :)
<h3sp4wn> I have 512MB
<mooboo1> and now compiz made my xchat gray? why? :(
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: and? :)
<maccam94> mooboo1: no, there is not per machine tracking afaik. there is separate, OPTIONAL, package reporting
<Amaranth> mooboo1: your xchat stopped responding to pings
<hofmann> Hello
<h3sp4wn> Amaranth: Can I just say use a bit of it
<maccam94> but mooboo1, so what if they know what software is installed? it's all free OSS anyway
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: sure, whatever compiz is not using
<mooboo1> Amaranth, well my xchat works now, i can read what you say, and chat
<oxigen> but i have no idea why is java still such a pain?! isn't open source now?
<anna> mooboo1: With Redhat you have to have one, consider yourself lucky it's Ubuntu and to my knowledge, they don't have such a key
<h3sp4wn> Amaranth: I mean make compiz use 128MB or whatever
<hofmann> Hello @ll! I have a right problem when I mount a partition on ubuntu.
<Amaranth> mooboo1: i didn't say it died, i said it stopped responding to pings
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: that is not possible
<oxigen> azureus just crashing :/
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: we have to have a texture in memory for every single window currently open on every viewport
<hofmann> Is somebody here with some knowledge in this area and some interesst to help me?
<secretlondon> as both me and canonical are in the uk they probably have to comply with the data protection act
<mooboo1> h3sp4wn, h3ll0 2 u!! 0k wh47 15 y0ur pr0bl3m?
<tgelter> ok, so submitting bugs *does* give me the warm-fuzzies
<maccam94> secretlondon: canonical is based on the isle of man
<oxigen> do i need to install blackdown java to have useful java?
<mooboo1> h3sp4wn, oops sorry wrong msg
<Amaranth> maccam94: for tax purposes, their main office is in london
<secretlondon> the servers and office are in the uk
<mooboo1> hofmann, ll0 2 u!! 0k wh47 15 y0ur pr0bl3m?
<hofmann> Thx ok
<hofmann> I installed Alpha six with the following partition layout
<secretlondon> isle of man is a tax haven
<mooboo1> oxigen, what is blackdown java?
<hofmann> 40 GB, ext3, /
<hofmann> 20 GB, ext3, /home
<hofmann> 70 GB, ext3, /media/data
<hofmann> and some swap
<oxigen> mooboo1: it looks it's down atm.. :)
<mooboo1> Windows CE + ME + NT = CEMENT, also known as Ubuntu
<hofmann> Now my problem is that / and /home are working perfekt but i can not write on / media/data
<oxigen> mooboo1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackdown_Java
<maccam94> mooboo1: that's vista...
<anna> that /media thing is suspicious
<mooboo1> i would click on the link but xhcat dont open links, cuz its buggy!
<hofmann> But i want only some kind of data partition for mp3s and some kind thinks ...
<maccam94> mooboo1: right click, copy link
<mooboo1> maccam94, ya ill do that
<mooboo1> oh my firefox wont start, its buggy, its just crashed
<maccam94> mooboo1: and it's probably just trying to use the wrong browser
<nemo> maccam94: what's your prob with java?
<maccam94> mooboo1: keep in mind, this is ALPHA SOFTWARE
<anna> hofmann: when you type mount in a terminal, what does it give about that partition?
<maccam94> nemo: i have no problem with java
<nemo> oh. that was oxigen asking
<maccam94> anna: /media?
<hofmann> /dev/sda2 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<hofmann> /dev/sda3 on /media/data type ext3 (rw)
<hofmann> Same like home ...
<maccam94> mooboo1 was staring to annoy me :-\
<oxigen> nemo: i cant install plugin for FF and azureus crashing..
 * maccam94 sighs
<anna> hofman: do you check the permissions and ownership of /media/data
<sioux> hi :-)
<anna> maccam94: well yeah, like where automatic mounts are put
<sioux> but how can i install java plugin for firefox on herdy?
<oxigen> mooboo1 have paranoia
<maccam94> anna: yeah i was just wondering what was suspicious about that
<anna> hofmann: I would expect /media/data to be owned by root or something like that.
<beavis> how can I change the system wide language setting after the upgrade?
<sioux> sudo apt-get install xxxx   what?
<maccam94> anna: i think stuff in /media is user-writable/mountable/ejectable
<anna> maccam94: Like it could be a Windows partition, then read only mount would make some sort of sense... but that's not
<hofmann> ups
<Parsec300> I've just installed 7.10 on a laptop and the wifi works fine after installing a restricted driver (broadcom chip). But it does not work in Hardy. It keeps asking for firmware. Can I just copy the firmware from 7.10 and paste in Hardy?
<oxigen> nemo: i talking about 64 bit thing..
<maccam94> anna: except i think that it uses ntfs-3g by default now, so it would be rw :-P
<maccam94> maybe cd's would be ro
<hofmann> thx, the right from the folder was only root so now i changed that and all is fine.
<sioux> one more why in network settings አንd
<anna> maccam94: Yes, true... I recently installed Alpha 5 at a friend and was very positively surprised he could just go about and use his old data without changes
<h3sp4wn> Amaranth: Yeah but it can run on alot less video ram (Makes it useless for the electronic engineering applications I need to use and I guess others) but this is an area where even universities like mine (who like Microsoft) use *NIX still - they try and fail with Windows every so often(Centos or RHEL) - it cannot do the "just work" thing for me with compiz
<sioux> አህጅስህክክጅህጅጅክስክክክክክክክክክክክክክክክክክክክሥሥሥሥሥሥሥሥሥሥሥs
<anna> hofmann: Good... :)
<maccam94> anna: yeah when i installed alpha 6 i was surprised how great everything wroked
<h3sp4wn> I wouldn't have bought a quadro 1600m to run compiz that would be pointless
<maccam94> *worked
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: the solution is a smarter driver that migrates textures out automatically if they are not currently being used
<anna> And forget that Alpha part, the Kubuntu part has been so stable, I got bored today and switched to Gnome :p
<sioux> ሀይ ውሃት"ስ jjjkkkkkk
<Amaranth> h3sp4wn: in compiz itself we have no way of doing this but the driver could migrate out textures that aren't visible
<sioux> ?
<oxigen> i didn't know for gksudo, very useful thing!
<sioux> not ok
<Amaranth> sioux: stop hitting shift-space
<Amaranth> sioux: System->Administration->Language Support, untick the checkbox
<sioux> Amaranth: yes now is ok
<sioux> why in network setting I can unlock set a static ip address but than it doesn't work?
<sioux> network settings is ok only with roaming option enabled
<sioux> i can surf the net only if network setting has enabled roaming... feisty is ok with static ip address
 * oxigen is actually impressed with ubuntu! \o/
<oxigen> :)
<savvas> that mooboo1 was surely not welcome as an alpha tester
<oxigen> haha, yea
<maccam94> oh yeah that shift-space combo better get disabled before release
<oxigen> agree maccam94
<maccam94> i tried to file a bug against SCIM, but it's not handled by launchpad >_<
<savvas> can someone tell me what's scim? :\
<savvas> i still don't get what i can do with it
<h3sp4wn> Switch keyboard layouts
<oxigen> savvas: system > preferences
<maccam94> oh wait i found it
<secretlondon> maccam94 scim in ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> It doesn't work for the one non standard keyboard I actually have
<maccam94> yeah i just found it again
<maccam94> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/200719
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200719 in scim "scim default trigger "shift+space" is retarded" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tumi> anyone here using the x86_64 version and experiencing a rather unresponsive desktop?
<savvas> h3sp4wn: i thought that was done using alt+shift or alt+alt
<oxigen> tumi: probably you have driver issue..
<oxigen> graphics that is..
<h3sp4wn> savvas: Its a little different to that
<tumi> oxigen: could be... I'm using the fglrx driver without compiz but the composite extension is not disabled
<savvas> h3sp4wn: is it for language such japanese and chinese?
<tumi> are there any known complications?
<oxigen> tumi: which card do you have?
<h3sp4wn> savvas: yep
<tumi> oxigen: Radeon 9800 XT
<savvas> ah then i don't need it :)
<oxigen> aw, ati..
<savvas> thanks
<h3sp4wn> I don't need it either
<tumi> oxigen: hehe, yeah
<oxigen> sorry i use nvidia..
<tumi> i'm going to try to disable fglrx
<fromport> tumi: have you tried : system -> preferences -> appearance  -> visual effects -> none ?
 * Gnine dl hardy-desktop-amd64 via transmission
<Gnine> time remaining
<Gnine> about 22 minutes
<savvas> time estimated
<savvas> not requested
<savvas> :)
<Gnine> 366kb/s
<oxigen> ##gnome channel is weird..
<savvas> why? they kicked you because you were advertising your blazing speeds? :P
<oxigen> they are to high or something :)
<oxigen> hi again, my new workspace switcher doesn't update new settings, is this known problem?
<oxigen> ##gnome ^
<ConstyXIV> is it normal for network-manager to not work after suspend?
<fromport> oxigen: i removed it from the bar, added it again (right mouse button ) and than it worked (again) as expected
<oxigen> fromport: thanks, i'll try!
<oxigen> fromport: hmm, no luck here :(
<oxigen> reboot :P
<oxigen> ?
<oxigen> nah, disabling compiz helps!
<fromport> oxigen: i wanted to 2 rows of virtual desktops and wouldn't show. When i did what i described it worked again (for me)
<poamj> I am using hardy. Every time i try to open this URL (http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu) firefox 3 beta crashes. I have also tryed to open with Firefox 2, and it still crashes. I managed to open it with Opera browser. Should i report it as a ubuntu bug or as a firefox bug ? could anybody using hardy test this, please ?
<oxigen> yea, first we need to disable compiz and set it that way, after switching it on again it work as it should.
<h3sp4wn> poamj: crashed for me straight away
<poamj> so..
<poamj> it should be reported as a hardy bug ?
<oxigen> ha, new gnome is kinda cool, i have desktop switcher set as blenders layer system! 10 columns & 2 rows \o/ :)
<crimsun> poamj: yes
<poamj> ok.. i will check if there is no registry for this bug yet, and add a new one
<h3sp4wn> poamj: With my firefox 2.0.12 from mozilla (I use 32 bit browser on other box) its fine
<h3sp4wn> poamj: But even if you can read it - setting a password for root is not the ubuntu way afaik
<h3sp4wn> (and its more the Debian way than the Ubuntu way) - There is a wiki page about the new ubuntu way of building kernels
<amon__> i just tried to install tightvncserver
<amon__> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<amon__>   tightvncserver: Depends: vnc-common (>= 3.3.6-1)
<amon__> E: Broken packages
<poamj> I tried it with  firefox 2.0.12 (latest hardy package) right now, and it crashed too..
<poamj> h3sp4wn: thanks for the advice..
<h3sp4wn> poamj: Yeah I think the mozilla one might be statically linked
<h3sp4wn> so it could be a bug somewhere else
<poamj> h3sp4wn: probably
<h3sp4wn> poamj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (probably you don't need the ubuntu way)
<h3sp4wn> poamj: see the bit about the older alternative Debian way
<poamj> h3sp4wn: thanks.. i will take a look.
<tumi> oxigen: I'm starting to think this sluggishness is not connected to graphics drivers
<oxigen> tumi: no?
<askand> Now I am using hardy heron daily live cd and everything works ok..but I dont have compiz activated.. In alpha 6 I had compiz by default but not now..drivers managers tells me that no proprietary drivers is needed for my system.. I use ati mobility radeon x600.. should I file a bug?
<tumi> oxigen: simply closing one terminal for example, made the music from rhythmbox crackle a bit
<h3sp4wn> askand: Yes if you don't need fglrx
<h3sp4wn> then making people think they need it is not something that really should happen
<askand> The progressbars is animated with the default theme but not if I change theme to example clearlooks, is that a bug?
<h3sp4wn> I don't know about that
<oxigen> tumi: you know i found that is very important what hardware do you choose for linux
<oxigen> & the latest doesnt mean the best
<oxigen> on some hardware it works, but somehow ugly
<oxigen> especially sound
<h3sp4wn> oxigen: same with Solaris the difference is its supported really damn well or doesnt work at all with Solaris (excluding 3rd party stuff)
<h3sp4wn> Dunno which approach is best
<oxigen> yeah h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> There is some Linux drivers that barely work and I dunno whether having them at all is of much benefit
<h3sp4wn> (especially if you just scan beforehand to see if something is supported by Linux)
<tumi> oxigen: I know the fglrx drivers are a bit crappy but I've been using linux on this machine since the early 2.6 kernels
<Black_Magic> Err, i cannot  use wireless in Ubuntu..
<milosz> Does the no-sound bug still persist in current Hardy packages?
<milosz> also the libc issue, is it still relevant?
<h3sp4wn> milosz: Its not relevant unless you installed the borked packages
<h3sp4wn> or your mirror is very out of sync
<h3sp4wn> use apt-cache policy libc6 first though and check against the /topic
<h3sp4wn> (after aptitude / apt-get update)
<milosz> h3sp4wn, ok thanks.. and do you know the status with current kernel and the sound issue?
<milosz> it was supposedly broken in .24-12
<h3sp4wn> yeah but there has been loads of revisions of that since
<h3sp4wn> (at least 2/3)
<h3sp4wn> That was before the libc6 break
<milosz> ah ok
<milosz> ok thanks!
<crimsun> "no sound"?
<gew> i upgraded yesterday from gutsy sound worked just fine , today after whatever updates i lost my sound
<gew> hih
<crimsun> there's a lot of stuff broken in -11 and -12
<gew> crimsun: it looks like i am not the only one
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: Its fixed that issue
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: to what does "that" refer?
<milosz> crimsun, well someone mentioned it in #ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: the missing symbols for all soundcards
<milosz> i don't know what was meant exactly
<crimsun> oh, yeah, that's fixed in linux and l-u-m
<TomaszD> hi, I'm having this recurring problem that flash videos in firefox just don't play. There's no sound and when I hit play they usually play for 3 seconds and then stop
<oliver_g2> hello
<TomaszD> it's like something is hogging the sound device, but it isn't
<TomaszD> I had this before, it went away and now it's back
<gew> TomaszD: it looks like we all have sound issues
<oliver_g2> any idea why apport doesn't pick up crashed of gnome-panel?
<gew> i got no sound either
<crimsun> TomaszD: dpkg -l libflashsupport|grep ^ii
<gew> and it worked
<TomaszD> gew, well sound is one thing, it's just that the playback doesn't work
<askand> http://svt.se/content/1/c8/01/08/07/11/080311BECKMAN_ERT43TY.asx can someone of you play this file in firefox?
<crimsun> gew: you need to be more verbose
<gew> TomaszD: do what crimsun told ya
<oliver_g2> dmesg even says "gnome-panel[5238]: segfault at 00000044 eip b5b3fac9 esp bf88f480 error" yet there's no entry in /var/crash/ nor a message box :-/
<oliver_g2> and the new clock seems prone to crash...
<TomaszD> ii  libflashsupport                            1.9-0ubuntu1                 Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio
<crimsun> TomaszD: what changes have you made to the sound configs?
<TomaszD> yeah the clock is crashy for me too, every second time I click it the whole panel goes down
<TomaszD> crimsun, umm oh blimey, I did make a change today
<crimsun> clock works fine for me.  I also do not use compiz.
<TomaszD> no compiz here either
<oxigen> m-audio 1010lt work ok here
<oxigen> but not on pulseaudio :(
<TomaszD> ok I added this to .asoundrc to make skype and gizmo work without problems
<TomaszD> prepare for a very short flood
<TomaszD> pcm.pulse {
<TomaszD>     type pulse
<TomaszD> }
<TomaszD> ctl.pulse {
<TomaszD>     type pulse
<TomaszD> }
<oxigen> good tip!
<TomaszD> no it isn't
<TomaszD> apparently now flash doesn't work
<oxigen> no? :)
<oliver_g2> clock crashes the panel every once in a while when clicking on the panel entry to close the clock...
<TomaszD> well gizmo and skype work fine with this
<TomaszD> but flash is broken now
<TomaszD> I'll check if this is the cause, one moment
<burning-shorts> I downloaded the Hardy alpha 6 DVD and when I put it in, it asked me if I wanted to upgrade (I am using Gutsy).  It failed the upgrade because it could not download 3 packages.  It got a HTTP 403 (forbidden) error when trying to get them.  Is that a known issue?  if so, what is the workaround?
<burning-shorts> the first time I said "yes" when it asked if I wanted to check for updated packages from the internet.  The second time it failed as well when I said "no" to that question
<oliver_g2> burning-shorts: do you know which packages it failed to download?
<burning-shorts> i didnt have them saved but can run the upgrade again and record it.  It seems to be consistent
<TomaszD> oxigen, crimsun, gew, yes indeed, my fix broke flash
<gew> k it looks like i was wrong , sound works just fine , only when u do youtube i get no sound
<crimsun> TomaszD: it's not a fix
<TomaszD> no fix and flash works great
<oliver_g2> burning-shorts: ok... in what state is your system now? Does it work as expected, except for the the failed packages?
<crimsun> TomaszD: you need to understand how libflashsupport works
<gew> TomaszD: i have the same problem
<crimsun> TomaszD: if you, in fact, have an asoundrc, it's honoured /before/ pulseaudio.
<burning-shorts> oliver_g2:it backed out of the upgrade and I am still running Gutsy.  I will re-run it again and find out what packages they were
<oliver_g2> that would probably be interesting
<crimsun> TomaszD: unfortunately the real fix means fixing the non-Free binary-only Flash plugin
<crimsun> and well, we all know how easily we have access to that source.
<TomaszD> crimsun, my "fix" creates a pulse device that incompatible apps can go through, such as skype or gizmo. Everything else worked fine as well with this "fix".
<crimsun> TomaszD: I'm referring specifically to your Flash interaction
<crimsun> TomaszD: and no, I am explicitly against using that for the desktop component.  There's a reason it only ships with edubuntu.
<TomaszD> crimsun, so there's no workaround to make gizmo skype and flash work at the same time without any of these getting the sound device for exclusive use?
<crimsun> TomaszD: there is, but not easily and certainly not one that will go into Ubuntu Hardy.
<TomaszD> crimsun, I'm not interested in industry-grade well tested fixes, just a workaround
<Ayabara> my trash icon says no items in trash, but when I open it, there's trash there :-)
<crimsun> TomaszD: there is no reliable workaround.  I just explained it.
<crimsun> TomaszD: until the entire audio stack is overhauled, it will unfortunately be that way.
<crimsun> TomaszD: that said, you could drop ALSA in favour of OSSv4.1, and things will generally be happy.
<crimsun> I am /not/ about to sic that on unsuspecting people, however.
<gew> crimsun: i installed libflashsupport now i get sound in firefox
<gew> thank you
<gew> ;;)
<crimsun> gew: that's a FAQ, really.
<oxigen> heh, i use wikipedia as pastebin, it's kinda cool! :)
<gew> crimsun: thanx :X
<TomaszD> alsa, oss... I thought pa was supposed to fix the audio jumble crimsun
<oliver_g2> Ayabara: yes, I've seen that as well... Maybe it's the same as this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/72468 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72468 in gnome-applets "Trash looks empty, isn't" [Medium,Confirmed]
<TomaszD> now that I see it's just a plugin for alsa...
<oliver_g2> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<crimsun> TomaszD: whoever put forth that theory is misleading people
<oxigen> !ubotu OperationalError :)
<crimsun> the audio stack historically has been a wormpile, and it looks to remain that way for quite some time
<TomaszD> that doesn't sound very optimistic
<TomaszD> but it's just those few proprietary apps that make this a horrible experience
<Ayabara> oliver_g2: ok, so it's in the system then :-)
<TomaszD> skype could actually make use of alsa *properly*
<TomaszD> flash as well
<crimsun> TomaszD: it doesn't sound optimistic, but I guarantee it's probably more optimistic for you than for me.
<oxigen> :)
<oxigen> wha? buy normal card and play ardour! :)
<TomaszD> crimsun, as you're the one who will be/is trying to fix this? I'm just a user, I know. Well, also the Polish translation team admin :]
<oliver_g2> !search ntfs > me
<ubotu> Found: fawn, adeptcrash, usetab, music players, prefix, grubrepair, debchroot, lgpl, swat, ttys
<burning-shorts> oliver_g2: regarding the dist upgrade I am having with Hardy...   I am trying it again to duplicate the "403" errors and it seems to be working now.. I expect to go offline shortly if all goes well
<oliver_g2> burning-shorts: good luck :-)
<burning-shorts> oliver_g2: I had to compile a few drivers for my laptop in Gutsy... will I have to recompile them after upgrading to Hardy?  or will it retain my drivers?
<oliver_g2> most probably you will have to recompile them
<oliver_g2> what drivers were that?
<burning-shorts> oliver_g2: Syntek usb driver for my integrated web cam is the only one I cna think of... but I think there was one or two others I will undoubtedly be reminded of shortly!
<oliver_g2> well if you're lucky these drivers will already be included in Hardy
<burning-shorts> is there any advantage of dist upgrading my Gutsy to HArdy vs just doing a clean, fresh install?
<oliver_g2> you keep your settings if you do an upgrade...
<oliver_g2> but if you think you can re-do your settings without much hassle, I would recommend a reinstall
<burning-shorts> ok, thx.  I am anxious to try the new version out.  Shhhh, don't tell my boss I am doing this during the work day!  :)
<oliver_g2> pff... as long as you don't trash your work machine ;)
<burning-shorts> nah, this is my personal laptop
<gew> how do i find out what package has libncurses
<gew> so i can install it
<fredrin> ping
<gew> found it
<gew> :P
<tritium> gew: apt-cache search is your friend
<fredrin> trying do delete some files that got no rights, how do i do that?
<gew> tritium: thanx
<fredrin> looks like this: ---------- 1 root root      0 2008-03-14 22:07 compiz.mo.dpkg-new
<fredrin> can't move that file, cant overwrite that file... wtf
<oliver_g2> fredrin: maybe you can set write permissions first: sudo chmo a+rw compiz.mo.dpkg-new
<oxigen> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oxigen> hahah cool
<oliver_g2> fredrin: err... that is "chmod", not "chmo"...
<fredrin> oliver_g2: don't work chmod: changing permissions of `compiz.mo.dpkg-new': Operation not permitted
<typhox> i need help
<fredrin>  ttried that
<fredrin>  whoami
<fredrin> root
<typhox> my gnome-panel crashes
<fredrin> and I'm rooot
<fredrin> very strange
<oliver_g2> yes
<fredrin> making me go nuts
<oliver_g2> why do you need that file deleted? :)
<burning-shorts> fredrin: you get that error in a "root" terminal?
<burning-shorts> fredrin: and you can't "rm" the file?
<fredrin> nope
<burning-shorts> fredrin: is it possible the file is in use somehow?   <--- just guessing
<fredrin> burning-shorts: maybe ho do i check that? lsof?
<DanaG> YAY:
<DanaG>   * Tweaking wallpaper to have less contrast as well as fixing the bleeding neck syndrome
<burning-shorts> fredrin: not sure.  does that outptu show the file being 0 bytes?
<fredrin> yes
<oliver_g2> you could check if the file is being open ("lsof -n | grep compiz.mo.dpkg-new" might work), but afaik Linux allows you to remove a file even if it is opened...
<savvas> fredrin: where's that file?
<burning-shorts> about to reboot after dist upgrade to Hardy... yippie.  wish me luck!!!
<fredrin> savvas: /usr/share/locale/ko/LC_MESSAGES
<savvas> fredrin: chattr -uia file
<savvas> then do what you want with it :P
<fredrin> savvas: hey it worked
<fredrin> nice
<savvas> :)
<fredrin> what did that command do?
<savvas>        The letters ‘acdijsuADST’ select the  new  attributes  for  the  files:
<savvas>        append only (a), compressed (c), no dump (d), immutable (i), data jour‐
<savvas>        nalling (j), secure deletion (s), no tail-merging (t), undeletable (u),
<savvas> man chattr
<savvas>        no  atime  updates  (A), synchronous directory updates (D), synchronous
<fredrin> ;)
<savvas>        updates (S), and top of directory hierarchy (T).
<fredrin> kk
<oliver_g2> wow
<oliver_g2> savvas: that's a nice trick
<savvas> ty :P
<fredrin> 1337
<oliver_g2> but... how did the file get into that state?
<savvas> nah, i just know how to search
<savvas> maybe it came in a package and the script didn't bother changing permissions/attributes
<fredrin> something apt-get did
<savvas> you broke it!
<savvas> quick, to the ER
<savvas> :P
<oliver_g2> wow... chattr +i myfile indeed makes it non-removable, yet ls doesn't show it (lsattr does)... that borders on 1337-like magic indeed :-D
<savvas> the gnu/linux manuals are a good way to start your leet-day :P
<fredrin> I'm just helping a friend over ssh from Argentian in Norway with this problem, ah the wonder of linux, ssh, and friendsly people on irc
<savvas> well you never know when you'll need a favour back
<oliver_g2> savvas: did you read through all manuals...?
<savvas> fredrin: i expect that million dollars.. :P
<savvas> erm.. no
<oliver_g2> see :-)
<oliver_g2> ;)
<savvas> but every time i need something i search
<savvas> http://www.google.com/search?q="how+to"+%2Bchmod+%2B"----------+1+root+root"+%2B"Operation+not+permitted"
<oliver_g2> well I think I will stay with that strategy as well, and also keep hanging out in 1337 channels like #ubuntu+1 ;) to learn such tricks...
<oliver_g2> eh, right
<h3sp4wn> perhaps l337 changed its meaning recently
<savvas> yeah h3sp4wn it's not numbers in nicks :P
<savvas> no offense :)
<savvas> learning your system prevents you from having to format it every time you bump on to something
<h3sp4wn> I have had this nick for 10 years
<oliver_g2> no, afaik 1337 is still the answer to the universe and everything
<oxigen> 42
<h3sp4wn> I should change it to something else but never got around to it
<savvas> heheh
<oliver_g2> ;)
<savvas> i should use my launchpad nick :p
<oliver_g2> no, 42 was the number of the Illuminati - duh
<medigeek> hello world :)
<h3sp4wn> nah - e^(pi * i) + 1 = 0
<h3sp4wn> thats the answer to everything
<felipe_> The number keys of my keyboard are messed up
<medigeek> maths aren't everything
<medigeek> you have physics too, so e=mc^2 :p
<felipe_> I press 8, for example, and my mouse cursor moves up instead
<h3sp4wn> medigeek: physics is applied maths
<felipe_> (on the "numpad" of a desktop keyboard)
<h3sp4wn> as is everything else
<oliver_g2> nah... e^pi - pi = 20 (if your cpu isn't broken)
<medigeek> h3sp4wn: medicine is not applied maths :)
<medigeek> you don't add 1+1 and always get 2
<felipe_> oh man, math people
<felipe_> tomorrow mit decisions are released!
<oliver_g2> hmm... doesn't gnome calculator have pi stored?
 * savvas reconnecting
<h3sp4wn> oliver_g2: what do you mean ? pi * i
<h3sp4wn> (i being sqrt -1)
<oliver_g2> ?
<savvas> lol
<oliver_g2> (have found pi... it's under "Kon" button here)
<savvas> 1/0 equals what then? :p
<oliver_g2> interestingly, calculating e^pi in kcalc (kde) makes kcalc crash...
<oliver_g2> err... krash I meant
<h3sp4wn> google has it correctly
<oliver_g2> which one?
<h3sp4wn> e^(pi * i) + 1
<h3sp4wn> (put it in exactly like that) gives you the answer
<oliver_g2> lol
<oliver_g2> someone hardwired that at google :-)
<RAOF> Google does complex arithmetic?
<h3sp4wn> Seems so
<Flannel> oliver_g2: no, http://www.google.com/search?q=e%5E%282*pi*i%29
<oliver_g2> hm ok, it's not hardwired...
<oliver_g2> 1 + (e^(i * pi * 10)) = 2 - 1.22460635 × 10-15 i
<oliver_g2> fascinating...
<oliver_g2> does it also solve equations?
<Flannel> oliver_g2: It uses Eulers formula
<savvas> eh, they can evaluate pi, but not π :(
<oliver_g2> Flannel: I must admit to not really know about the concept of i (apart from for (int = 0; and so on) so everything after h3sp4wns formula is above my head :-)
<savvas> i + 1 = 1 + i
<savvas> haha :)
<oliver_g2> sounds good; go on
<oliver_g2> ;)
<h3sp4wn> i^2 = -1
<Flannel> oliver_g2: e^(ix) = cos(x) + i sin(x)
<savvas> hm.. so i is the square root of -1
<savvas> is that solvable?
<Flannel> savvas: what do you mean solvable?
<savvas> sqrt(-1) = ?
<Flannel> i
<savvas> and don't tell me i
<Flannel> thats what it is.
<savvas> heh
<savvas> so there's not a number
<Flannel> i is a number
<oliver_g2> so whats sqrt(-2)?
<savvas> i is a letter :P
<h3sp4wn> so is pi and e
<Flannel> oliver_g2: i*sqrt(2)
<Flannel> oliver_g2: since sqrt(-2) = sqrt(2*-1) = sqrt(2) * sqrt(-1)
<savvas> i never heard about i heh
<oliver_g2> ugh... math lessons have been soooo long ago for me :-/
<oliver_g2> maybe too long :-(
<savvas> unless i forgot my gce a level maths after 5 years
<h3sp4wn> If there is an answer to everything I think that will feature somewhere in it
<savvas> i * sqrt(-1) + 1
<savvas> :)
<oliver_g2> http://www.google.de/search?q=e%5E%28pi+*+i%29+%2B+43
<oliver_g2> ;)
<Flannel> savvas: = 0
<h3sp4wn> savvas: would have been in further maths if you did that
<fredrin> gah, back to the problem that caused the problems in the first place, apt dependencies...
<MegaIRC> Why is there an option for "Try Ubuntu" and one for "Install Ubuntu" on the desktop iso?
<Ng> the install ubuntu one skips the desktop and just launches straight into the installer afair
<jimmyg00n> how does it "skip" the desktop? it doesn't load all of the gnome stuff?
<jimmyg00n> (it has to load parts at the very least)
<jimmyg00n> the wallpaper is beautiful
<DanaG> I don't like how the background is now solid.
<DanaG> And it's still "baby puke" color, as my mom described it.
<jimmyg00n> The one I've got is very creative with lots of swirls and a bird and all kinds of stuff
<jimmyg00n> unfortunately, I can't say the installer works so great. It just a huge grey box that covers 98% of the wallpaper
<jimmyg00n> ... and its done...?
<jimmyg00n> GR, its the intel driver that is still screwed up giving people the wrong sized windows/fonts
<amx109> is anyone else getting the 'removable drives' bit of gnome trying to control 'extra' partitions (even though theyre specified in fstab)
<mrigns> can someone provide me the link of the hardy roadmap?
<jimmyg00n> Does anyone else here use the intel driver? It used to be the i810 driver but they "switched" to intel for my graphics card and it "seems" to work fine but the fonts are REALLY huge some times and are always that way on the gdm screen (for the text input boxes) -- the only solution is to hope they aren't that way on next login or to switch to the i810 driver
<jimmyg00n> this is a show stopper for the installer... except for the fact that I know how to switch to a tty and then edit xorg.conf and specify a different driver
<jimmyg00n> and the map thing for choosing the timezone is one of the more annoying things I've ever experienced
<jimmyg00n> Anyone else suffering some similar results or am I all alone in this
<oliver_g2> jimmyg00n: I used the "install ubuntu" option as well for my current test install and it worked (in virtualbox, that is)
<oliver_g2> I don't remember the installer to be a shing jewel :-) but it got the job done...
<jimmyg00n> well, for my graphics card and the intel driver, the last few versions of ubuntu have all had the problem. same symptoms... same solution
<jimmyg00n> its not a problem with the installer... it a problem with the intel driver and or the driver selection
<oliver_g2> hmm... I had also installed Gutsy on a laptop with intel graphics, and it worked well (by booting the live cd desktop and starting installer from there)
<jimmyg00n> but which driver is it using "intel" or "i810" there are minor difference with like how it treats the vga
<jimmyg00n> like I think the intel driver always has it outputting for ext monitors and then this bug in the intel driver and not in the i810
<oliver_g2> afaik Gutsy installs the newer intel driver by default ("intel" that is)
<h3sp4wn> I think I would prefer my radeon to use the external monitor as PRIMARY if its plugged in
<zzats> jimmyg00n: it's propably a problm with your xorg.conf not defining your monitor's physical size
<askand> The reason I didnt get compizeffects with my ati x600 with todays daily cd is because it is blacklisted, and I should not file a bug? Is that right?
<oliver_g2> jimmyg00n: are you on a laptop at the moment?
<jimmyg00n> oliver_g2, I'm installing hardy on it now with my modified xorg.conf...  I'm on my desktop pc talking to y'all
<h3sp4wn> askand: Do file a bug if it worked well and then they gave you fglrx
<h3sp4wn> "worked well" being never crashed
<jimmyg00n> ugh, the screenshot utility doesn't default to Screenshot.png
<h3sp4wn> use skrot
<h3sp4wn> *scrot
<secretlondon> mine does
<oliver_g2> jimmyg00n: for me it defaults to Bildschirmfoto.png which is german for screenshot...
<jimmyg00n> Well, this is a problem with ubiquity... http://i28.tinypic.com/n6hqt.jpg  Should I just proceed?
<jimmyg00n> oliver_g2, maybe it just doesn't on the live disc
<oliver_g2> but: it has that _really_ nice trick to use the window title if you screenshot a window!
<jimmyg00n> It seems to want a 2 terrabyte partition for the root drive?
<Black_Magic> Anyone want to help me With Internet in hardy?
<Black_Magic> Atheros AR5006EG
<oliver_g2> jimmyg00n: now that's an unfortunate situation :-)
<h3sp4wn> Black_Magic: Has it never worked ?
<Black_Magic> Yea..
<oliver_g2> jimmyg00n: I think you should go with installation
<jimmyg00n> I dont' think I could make this crap up... everything I click it deletes...
<oliver_g2> ?
<h3sp4wn> Thats not an answer it could be interpretted both ways
<oxigen> did anyone tried 'sugar' on new ubuntu?
<oliver_g2> err
<oliver_g2> i meant: "Continue"
<jimmyg00n> I literally clicked on a folder and it said "too big to move to trash" and then I clicked the screenshot on the desktop and it moved it to the trash
<Black_Magic> it stopped working in Ubuntu 7.10...then it started working for a couple days so i upgraded to Hardy heron
<Black_Magic> it hasnt worked since..
<Black_Magic> like i could boot inot Backtrack
<jimmyg00n> restricted_modules for your kernel
<Black_Magic> and be on the internet in the same exact space
<h3sp4wn> Not sure whether gutsy has a trunk madwifi
<Black_Magic> that i was with Ubuntu..
<oliver_g2> as I interpret the message box, it "just" complains that there's not enough space, and asks you if you want to continue anyway
<Black_Magic> I installed Madwifi from the site even
<h3sp4wn> (With the right hal for that)
<Black_Magic> Madwifi 0.9.4 Stable?
<jimmyg00n> oliver_g2, well I'm redoing hte partitions in the partition editor and then I'll see what it thinks... the deleting thing must have just been a stuck-key xorg has always done that to me.... the intel/i810 is more concerning because this has to affect more people than just me
<h3sp4wn> Black_Magic: It looks like hardy doesn't have that to me
<h3sp4wn> (But I am not 100% certain)
<nemo> I sure hope vbox 1.5.6 makes it into Hardy
<nemo> there were quite a few fixes in that release
<oliver_g2> jimmyg00n: generally I don't think ubuntu is ready to be installed by "normal" people - using ubuntu is fine, but installation and configuration has too many quirks
<h3sp4wn> Can you not just get binaries from them
<nemo> right now, hardy is still on 1.5.4 :-/
<jimmyg00n> Is ext2 or 3 the default?
<h3sp4wn> (With better features than the oss ones)
<oliver_g2> ext3 it seems
<jimmyg00n> vmware workstation worked much better for me than vbox-- you just have to pay up or get your hands "dirty" persay
<Black_Magic> h3sp4wn, Have what?
<h3sp4wn> Black_Magic: I am not certain whether or not hardy has 0.9.4
<jimmyg00n> Black_Magic do you have the restricted_modules installed for your kernel?
<h3sp4wn> Black_Magic: Or whether the updated hal you need went into 0.9.4
<Black_Magic> i used the source..
<Black_Magic> you mean from Restriced Manager thing?
<jimmyg00n> no, there is a package that has "restricted-modules" in it that (for me) includes my atheros driverse
<h3sp4wn> find out fronm #madwifi if you need 0.9.4 or trunk
<jimmyg00n> the installer was okay after I restarted and used the partition manager first which is probably what people ought to do...
<Black_Magic> #madwifi doesnt respond..
<Black_Magic> *offen
<jimmyg00n> well... it was until it just stalled after the migration assistant...
<Black_Magic> jimmyg00n, I tried that still didnt work
<Black_Magic> jimmyg00n, That was what it was before i tried the madwifi souce after the original didnt work
<jimmyg00n> Black_Magic, had it been installed? you would have to reboot to let ubuntu load the drivers
<h3sp4wn> http://paste.debian.net/51205 - that is what hardy provides (if that is 0.9.3 I am certain it won't work)
<jimmyg00n> black_magic, oh ok
<burning-shorts> well I just upgraded to Hardy... took a little coaxing but it is done now.
<h3sp4wn> #madwifi responds to me when I ask specific direct questions
<Black_Magic> jimmyg00n, im not even in Ubuntu and it was automaticly loaded and i did try rebooting im in another os because this is only computer and i need internet
<jimmyg00n> Do I have to run ubiquity as root? I need some debug info.. it is freezing on me
<Black_Magic> this sound  specific and direct?
<Black_Magic> If i used Ubuntu Hardy Heron and have Atheros AR5006EG Card would i need Madwifi 0.9.4 Stable Drivers or the Madwifi Trunk?
<burning-shorts> man, this new gnome is gonna take some getting used to
<oliver_g2> ?
<Black_Magic> huh...?
<Black_Magic> i didnt notice anything besides new mounted HD or Partion icons..
<jimmyg00n> I think he means the new human theme
<burning-shorts> I just upgraded adn now my gnome is all different.  I dont have the bar on top of the screen anymore.. just on the bottom
<Black_Magic> and my pixmap file is all lil white paper..
<Black_Magic> so no firefox..
<h3sp4wn> Black_Magic: Is the - Atheros AR5006EG supported by madwifi at the moment ? (With 0.9.4 or only trunk)
<jimmyg00n> its using the murrina engine I believe
<Black_Magic> Atheros5006EG is Supported
<Black_Magic> getting page one second
<oliver_g2> burning-shorts: afaik there should be a top bar...
<h3sp4wn> Thats the question I would ask them
<burning-shorts> I used ubuntu-studio and used  have ubuntu-desktop so maybe that is the difference
<h3sp4wn> I would personally probably compile madwifi-dfs
<jimmyg00n> where does ubiquity log to?
<burning-shorts> the dist-upgrade didnt work for me.  it looked like it worked until I rebooted.  then it wouldnt boot up
<burning-shorts> I had to do a fresh install
<Black_Magic> http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility/Atheros
<Black_Magic> go down
<jimmyg00n> burning-shorts when did you do this? It may have been when libc6 was allll messed up
<oliver_g2> jimmyg00n: /var/log/installer/ maybe
<burning-shorts>  jimmyg00n: about 45 mins ago
<burning-shorts>  jimmyg00n: but I used a DVD I burned a couple days ago
<Ayabara> does kubuntu hardy and compiz fusion work well together?
<jimmyg00n> oh you dist-upgraded from disc? never mind. the alpha6 press was fine
<burning-shorts> yeah, I had alpha 6
<jimmyg00n> Black_Magic the release date for the compatible madwifi package is Feb 2007 so you should be fine unless you have an ancient version
<Black_Magic> lol
<jimmyg00n> burning-shorts I thought maybe you had dist-upgraded from the repos or something
<burning-shorts> when it first came up after the upgrade I couldnt enable the network interface and it was disabled by default.  I "unlocked" it and it let me enable it, but said system configuration not allowed.  I had to go into the "authorization" tool and allow me to make system configuration changes.  even then I had to log out and back in
<jimmyg00n> oliver_g2, yep. when it says its gonna create a debug log it means it! its logging it updating the status bar :D
<burning-shorts> can I globally disable the system authorizations in gnome? I dont like them
<oliver_g2> how did you get the installer to make a debug log?
<jimmyg00n> oliver_g2  sudo ubiquity -d
<oliver_g2> ah nice
<jimmyg00n> the first time through after I fixed the partitions it froze after hte migration assistant was done and when I did the log it went through a-ok...
<ffm> I can boot, but I get errors from dpkg on hal and hwdb, and network-man, and update-note ,a nd ubuntu-desktop
<jimmyg00n> I have to say I like a LOT of the changes to ubuntu human. the fixed icons rock, murrine engine rocks... I still don't like that the menu items are so tall... I prefer the themes with the short menu items... but I can probably tweak that somewhere (in a file instead of in a gui... grrr)
<jimmyg00n> why aren't apt-get and dpkg linked statically against libc6 to prevent dependency problems like when libc6 went all out of wack
<fredrin> wow, this is just getting more crazy
<RAOF> jimmyg00n: Partially because you can't actually statically link to libc.
<jimmyg00n> RAOF, oh
<burning-shorts> is the granular authorization of every little system component a part of gnome 2.2 or an Ubuntu thing?  is there a way to disable it?
<RAOF> jimmyg00n: (Or, rather, that no matter what you do you'll likely be dynamically loading some code, so you still suffer the breakage)
<jimmyg00n> RAOF, ah. I see.
<fredrin> apt-get creates files under /usr/share/locale/ko/LC_MESSAGES/ that has zero rights. using chattr to make them modifiable, don't help
<fredrin> -rw------- 1 root root      0 2008-03-14 23:32 vlc.mo.dpkg-new
<fredrin> ------------------ ./iso_639.mo
<fredrin> ------dA--ZX---t-- ./vlc.mo.dpkg-new
<fredrin> lsattri gives me this
<fredrin> and it's nothing wrong with the filesystem ether, fsck works fine
<fredrin> i can't remove the ZX attributes either
<oliver_g2> well did you try to remove all attrs from vlc.mo.dpkg-new so its lsattr output looks like the one for iso_639.mo ?
<oliver_g2> oh
<fredrin> can't remove ZX
<fredrin> !!
<oliver_g2> did you look in man chattr?
<fredrin> ZX is some experimental compression shit
<fredrin> yes
<oliver_g2> yes
<jetsaredim> how do I force my nic to 100mbit?
<oliver_g2> I think it shouldn't be set :-)
<oliver_g2> but it shouldnt matter either
<fredrin> yeah, but i can't delete that file and i can't remove the ZX attribute!?
<oliver_g2> jetsaredim: maybe mii-tool and/or ethtool can help
<fredrin> -rwsrwsrwt 1 root root      0 2008-03-14 23:32 vlc.mo.dpkg-new
<fredrin> root@ozirms:/usr/share/locale/ko/LC_MESSAGES# rm -rf vlc.mo.dpkg-new
<fredrin> rm: cannot remove `vlc.mo.dpkg-new': Operation not permitted
<fredrin> WTF
<oliver_g2> fredrin: how come you have so many strange files on your system?
<jetsaredim> oliver_g2: thanks
<fredrin> it's apt-get that makes them
<fredrin> must be some thing wroing with the matrix today
<fredrin> so many strangs things that hav ehappend
<oliver_g2> what does lsattr /usr/share/locale/ko/LC_MESSAGES/* give you? how many files with weird attributes?
<fredrin> just the one------dA--ZX---t-- ./libpq5.mo.dpkg-new
<fredrin> this file i've removed tha 'a' attribute
<fredrin> other files look like this
<fredrin> ------------------ ./libapt-inst1.1.mo
<oliver_g2> yes, same here...
<fredrin> the file i'm fighting with now looks like this:
<fredrin> ----------ZX------ ./vlc.mo.dpkg-new
<fredrin> i've tried to remove all attributes
<fredrin> but can't remvoe ZX
<fredrin> so apt-get is not working since it  tries to delete those files , but can't
<oliver_g2> hmm
<oliver_g2> is this on "weird" hardware?
<fredrin> nope
<fredrin> ext3 filesystem
<oliver_g2> strange
<fredrin> i know, very
<oliver_g2> you could try booting from cd and remove it from there?
<fredrin> nope, i'm trying to fix things over ssh, helping a friend
<oliver_g2> ah
<fredrin> oliver_g2: do you know what the /usr/share/locale/ko/LC_MESSAGES/ is god for anyway?
<oliver_g2> afaik it's translation data
<oliver_g2> ko would be the country code
<fredrin> oliver_g2: hum, when i copy the files lsattr is empty --------------------------------
<fredrin> but i can't delete the orginal LC_MESSAGES
<fredrin> dir
<oliver_g2> fsck gives no error?
<fredrin> oliver_g2: fsck run i rescue mode says everythinig is fine
<fredrin> maybe you can run fsck with some exttra options that i don't know aobut
<oliver_g2> I don't know any special fsck options either
<oliver_g2> well... you should use fsck -f at least
<oliver_g2> so it really checks (afaik otherwise it immediately sees that nothing really bad is "recorded" and thats it)
<oliver_g2> only, apparently it's not good to run fsck on a mounted filesystem (it warns)
<fredrin> boot into rescue mode
<fredrin> i will tell him
<fredrin> oliver_g2: anyway , thanks for htehelp
<fredrin> the help ;)
<oliver_g2> good luck :-)
<fredrin> :)
<oliver_g2> (time to go, anyway)
<oliver_g2> bye
<h3sp4wn> At least mount it read only
<h3sp4wn> if you *have* to fsck a mounted filesystem
<savvas> will tcl8.5 make it in hardy?
<savvas> hm.. it is here, but the tcl package is bound to tcl8.4
<crimsun> correct
<savvas> crimsun: think I should file a bug about it, or was this already mentioned and declined?
<crimsun> savvas: former: up to you; latter: don't know.
<savvas> aye i'll give it a quick search
<crimsun> I will say (having served on past MOTU UVF/FF team/s) that it's unlikely that such a delta will be introduced at this stage
<crimsun> particularly for this release, it's imperative that we don't introduce any further regressions
<savvas> i'll wait for the next release then :)
<maccam94> so is there anything majorly broken in hardy right now
<maccam94> ?
<maccam94> on the level of libc6 or something
<savvas> I'm upgrading right now, i'll let you know
<maccam94> k
<savvas>   app-install-data bzip2 gnome-panel-data gnome-user-guide human-theme
<savvas>   initramfs-tools libbz2-1.0 locales xserver-xorg-video-intel
<savvas> i'm not an intel graphics user, can't guarantee you for that :)
<savvas> wow they added greek ancient in the languages hehehe
<h3sp4wn> Is there any defined set of criteria that have to be met for an LTS release
<maccam94> h3sp4wn: stability methinks
<savvas> probably stability :)
<h3sp4wn> As in we will not release if ....
<savvas> most of them should be in blueprints in launchpad
<ethana2> I think there should be quarterly maintenance releases
<h3sp4wn> (i.e dapper was released 2 months later and was quite a bit better than usual)
<ethana2> with new drivers
<ethana2> i think many are on hardy just because they have intel gpu's
<h3sp4wn> RHEL maintains its kernels really well
<h3sp4wn> (But that costs $)
<amx109> hi, im having issues with hardy mounting partitions when theyve been explicitly defined in /etc/fstab. if i umount then mount the appropriate dir everything is ok, but at first boot its showing the partition mounted but dir listing is empty. anyone have any suggestions?
<savvas> ethana2: there's a proposal in http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com about drivers
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> then i've probably seen it
<ethana2> oh hey, thanks for saving my life by the way, savvas
<h3sp4wn> i.e you can get stuff like a full stable backport of the libata stuff to the stable kernel etc
<h3sp4wn> (In a point release)
<savvas> amx109: check your permissions and owner if root/normal user, dir -l /media/directory
<maccam94> ethana2: what's special about intel gpu's on hardy?
<savvas> n/p ethana2 :)
<maccam94> h3sp4wn: they already do LTS updated releases
<h3sp4wn> maccam94: Not like RedHat doexs
<maccam94> they just don't upgrade core applications to newer versions (like the kernel from 2.6.17 to 2.6.22, xorg 7.1 to xorg 7.3, etc)
<savvas> cross fingers, 10 seconds
<h3sp4wn> maccam94: They don't provide backported drivers/subsystems to the old kernel
<maccam94> h3sp4wn: you're saying the backports repository doesn't have that stuff?
<amx109> savvas, permissions/owner are set correctly
<h3sp4wn> maccam94: Thats not in the stable release
<h3sp4wn> You would be crazy to use backports on a production sytem
<ethana2> maccam94: gutsy drivers for intel gpu's are horrible
<maccam94> ethana2: you mean the Xv in compiz issue?
<ethana2> maccam94: we have 3 machines with intel gpu's.  None of them worked right on gutsy so I upped to Hardy on all
<ethana2> maccam94: much, much more
<savvas> amx109: does this show you anything? sudo dir -l /directory
 * maccam94 has an intel x3100 graphics card with gutsy...
 * ethana2 has one machine with an x3100 on hardy
<amx109> savvas, nope. same thing. empty listing
<ethana2> mine can hibernate
<savvas> maccam94: everything went well here
<maccam94> savvas: schweet
<amx109> savvas, only appears to affect vfat and ntfs partitions. the ext3 ones auto-mount fine
<savvas> amx109: what's the directory that it is mounted and what's the device in /dev/ ?
<maccam94> does hardy have any sort of prefetching by default?
<amx109> savvas, from mtab /dev/sda1 /home/amran/places/ntfs/c fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096 0 0
<savvas> amx109: apt-cache policy ntfs-3g | grep Installed
<amx109> savvas, Installed: 1:1.2216-1ubuntu1
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> give me a sec, i have an ntfs here
<amx109> savvas, not sure if this is relavant but gnome 'removable drives' seems to want to manage these partitions too
<savvas> amx109: this isn't connected through usb right?
<amx109> savvas, no, good ol' PATA
<savvas> great
<savvas> well.. mine works :\
<savvas> try open nautilus
<l815> what did the new xorg for intel fix?
<l815> *xserver
<savvas> amx109: right click on the side menu on your device, unmount, and right click mount it again
<maccam94> it would be sweet if someone could make a deb of the new driver for gutsy :-\
<maccam94> (intel driver) i tried manually installing it once
<amx109> savvas, that gives me an error saying only root can unmount
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-15
<savvas> amx109: it doesn't ask for password?
<maccam94> after lots of frustration and compiling, i just ended up with a borked ubuntu installation :-(
<amx109> savvas, nope
<l815> after these past 2 or 3 days of hardy releases my laptop doesn't really get warm anymore :O
<l815> it's amazing
<felipe_> is synaptic broken?
<h3sp4wn> maccam94: Its not so simple as that you would probably need at least a new mesa as well (probably loads of other stuff like libdrm)
<maccam94> h3sp4wn: oh no it wasn't simple. i had to pull mesa, libdrm, and the driver from git
<maccam94> and follow a rather complicated guide
<maccam94> in the end idk if the problem was that git was unstable or if i screwed up compiling or installing something
<savvas> amx109: grep -i "fuse\|adm\|plugdev" /etc/group
<amx109> savvas, my username is a member of all those groups
<savvas> amx109: did any of recent upgrades involve gvfs or something that would require a reboot of the machine?
<amx109> savvas, erm no. ive had this problem since i installed hardy (alpha 5, using alt cd)
<savvas> amx109: menu system -> administration -> authorizations -> freedesktop -> hal -> storage -> mount ... internal drives
<savvas> do you see your login in the explicit authorizations?
<amx109> savvas, nope!
<savvas> and it shouldn't :P
<amx109> heh
<savvas> but i think it's a policy authentication problem
<savvas> amx109: press grant
<savvas> choose your login
<savvas> none constraints (just for testing)
<savvas> and grant
<amx109> savvas, nothing happens when i click grant
<jimmygoon> I can't select custom settings for compiz in appearance manager? I had this happen a few times in gutsy
<savvas> amx109: it doesn't ask for a password?
<amx109> savvas, nope
<savvas> hrm
<savvas> amx109: ok close authorizations window, run terminal and do this: gksu polkit-gnome-authorization
<savvas> this should reveal the error
<h3sp4wn> jimmygoon: I think for that to appear you need something installed
<savvas> amx109: do the same thing as before
<h3sp4wn> (I have it on one box but not the other)
<amx109> savvas, worked this time
<jimmygoon> h3sp4wn, no its there. its ccsm but I can't select it... well I can but the fact that I select it doesn't matter. if I close the apperacne dialog and reopne it forgets!
<savvas> amx109: ok, revoke that and close authorizations again, now run terminal this: polkit-gnome-authorization
<savvas> without gksu
<amx109> yup
<savvas> do the same thing
<amx109> ** (polkit-gnome-authorization:20792): WARNING **: Caught error: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<jimmygoon> h3sp4wn, even when I select None. Then come back and choose custom... compiz comes up... it still isn't using MY settings and then it forgets when I close/reopen
<jimmygoon> MY
<savvas> :\
<savvas> amx109: hold that thought
<amx109> again, doesnt do anything. above from term output
 * amx109 holds
 * jimmygoon sorry... SCIM keeps popping up thinking I need to swith to Arabic When I use the Shift Key in Cerታኢን ፕላቸs
<jimmygoon> ah, its shift+space which apparently I do alot
<savvas> amx109: cat /var/log/auth.log | grep -i polkit
<savvas> Mar 15 01:11:11 ubuntu polkit-grant-helper[12282]: granted authorization for org.freedesktop.policykit.grant to uid 1000 [auth=youruser]
<savvas> look for something like that
<amx109> savvas, hmm. i have a "granted authorization for org.freedesktop.systemtoolsbackends.set" but not the policykit.grant bit
<savvas> amx109: sudo apt-get install --reinstall policykit adduser dbus libpolkit-dbus2 libpolkit-grant2 libpolkit2 policykit-gnome consolekit
<amx109> savvas, also, polkit-grant-helper-pam is spewing a few error lines
<savvas> amx109: you should probably reboot your machine after that
<amx109> savvas, ok, ill brb
<savvas> Mar 15 01:09:35 ubuntu polkit-grant-helper-pam[12277]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_foreground.so)
<savvas> he's right
<savvas> Mar 15 01:09:35 ubuntu polkit-grant-helper-pam[12277]: PAM [error: /lib/security/pam_foreground.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<savvas> weird error
<crimsun> reinstall that package.
<crimsun> libpam-foreground: /lib/security/pam_foreground.so
<crimsun> although it's not necessary anymore, so I wonder why polkit ...
<savvas> amx109: ok try now
<amx109> savvas, no luck im afraid
<savvas> crimsun: here's a bit more thorough log: http://pastebin.ca/raw/943151
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> amx109: sudo apt-get install --reinstall hal
<amx109> savvas, heh was abt to suggest the very same thing...
<feierfox> hello
<feierfox> will hardy contain OOo 2.4?
<savvas> amx109: i think you'll need another reboot, sorry about that :)
<savvas> amx109: also: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libpam-foreground
<amx109> savvas, s'ok. the new gdm sceen is pretty enough to offset that
<slackern> feierfox: openoffice.org-core package is 2.4.0~rc2 so i guess it will
<feierfox> \o/
<savvas> what's in 2.4?
<slackern> feierfox: But i don't know really so don't take my word for it :)
<amx109> savvas, no change
<savvas> amx109: gksu polkit-gnome-authorization
<amx109> savvas, same as before?
<savvas> first go to unmount ... by other users
<savvas> two options above
<amx109> yup
<savvas> amx109: anyone no, console no, active console: admin auth (indefinitely) right?
<amx109> savvas, correct
<savvas> after that, mount ... removable drives
<savvas> no, no, and yes right?
<amx109> correct
<savvas> then mount .. internal drives, no no, admin auth indefinitely
<amx109> correct
<savvas> er..
<amx109> savvas, head, brick wall etc?
<savvas> amx109: you tried to mount it through nautilus again?
<coz_> hey guys do any of the current updates break anything?
<amx109> savvas, trying to unmount via nautilus gives me a 'cannot unnount volume' dialog box. with the details tab expanded it reports that 'only riit can unmount...'
<savvas> 01:16:37 < amx109> ** (polkit-gnome-authorization:20792): WARNING **: Caught error: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<savvas> try file a bug about it at bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<amx109> savvas, ok. thanks for the all help
<savvas> i guess the package would be policykit-gnome
<savvas> amx109: in the meantime, gksu polkit-gnome-authorization and grant an authorization for the local console to your login, maybe that will fix it temporarily
<amx109> savvas, seems i cant reproduce that bug. still no action on the click of grant but no error message this time
<savvas> amx109: there shouldn't be a problem with gksu, you can't grant even when using gksu ??
<amx109> savvas, i can grant with gksu. the error u pasted above came from me attempting to do it without superuser privs
<savvas> amx109: well.. hm.. check if you can mount it now that you granted it
<jimmygoon> I can definetly say, without a doubt that the "intel" driver is most definetly not fixed yet: http://i29.tinypic.com/9vjoe0.png
<amx109> savvas, also do you know why all my mounted partitions (from internal drives) would show up under gnomes 'removable drives' section?
<savvas> amx109: where do you see that removable drives?
<amx109> savvas, the applet on the panel..the drives also appear on my desktop and are listed on the left hand pane of nautilus
<savvas> the disk mounter?
<amx109> sorry, yes.
<savvas> well it does say "mount local disks and devices" :)
<savvas> i hate that too actually
<amx109> heh yea, but this wasnt the behaviour present in gutsy
<savvas> my sata drive pops up on desktop
<savvas> i know i can disable it, why on earth should there be an icon for an internal drive
<amx109> how do you disable it?
<savvas> gconf-editor
<savvas> apps > nautilus > desktop
<savvas> uncheck volumes_visible
<amx109> thanks. is there nothing more granular? i have about 9 partitions visible that are mounted under / anyway..
<savvas> well.. now that you reminded me of the disk mounter.. i can turn it off ;)
<savvas> amx109: the only way if by filing bugs
<savvas> i can confirm on this one
<Jordan_U> I am not getting direct rendering with fglrx
<amx109> thanks again
<savvas> amx109: highlight me with a bug link if you file one :)
<amx109> savvas, will do
<savvas> crimsun: is stopped complaining about that /lib/security/pam_foreground.so, thanks :)
<savvas> *it
<jimmygoon> Any thoughts: http://i29.tinypic.com/9vjoe0.png
<Jordan_U> jimmygoon, DPI set *really* high?
<jimmygoon> Jordan_U, not manually. not intentionally
<jimmygoon> the only thing I changed to fix was switching from intel to i810
<Jordan_U> jimmygoon, Why did you do that? i810 is the older driver
<jimmygoon> ... it works :)
<Jordan_U> jimmygoon, File a bug report, then change your DPI settings manually for something that is a least closer to a proper fix :)
<jimmygoon> Jordan_U, any suggestions on what it should be?
<Jordan_U> jimmygoon, Whatever it is set to while you are using i810
<jimmygoon> And the value in Appearance->Font->Details is accurate?
<Jordan_U> jimmygoon, AFIK it is :)
<jimmygoon> the question then becomes how on earth do I change that value when its all messed up. I literally can't do anything to save my life, let alone change my DPI
<Jordan_U> jimmygoon, You can set it manually in your xorg.conf ( can't remember exactly how though )
<jimmygoon> do I Option "DPI" "96" for my device or my monitor?
<Ng> there's also /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi in gconf, which is also 96 by default
<Jordan_U> jimmygoon, I would guess monitor ( or possibly "screen" ? )
<jimmygoon> heh
<Jordan_U> jimmygoon, The nice thing about when X actually needed an xorg.conf was that you had examples of all of the sections :)
<Ng> you can make X generate a config if you want
<jimmygoon> I have a xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> Ng, Does it create a less minimal one than debxconfig ?
<jimmygoon> just doesn't specifiy dpi
<jimmygoon> Jordan_U, what is your result of : xdpyinfo | grep -B1 dot
<Ng> Jordan_U: not sure, probably
<Jordan_U> jimmygoon,
<Jordan_U> to a proper fix :)
<Jordan_U> <jimmygoon> Jordan_U, any suggestions on what it should be?
<Jordan_U> <Jordan_U> jimmygoon, Whatever it is set to while you are using i810
<Jordan_U> <jimmygoon> And the value in Appearance->Font->Details is accurate?
<Jordan_U> <Jordan_U> jimmygoon, AFIK it is :)
<Jordan_U> * stik (n=stik@c-76-104-165-154.hsd1.wa.comcast.net) has joined #Ubuntu+1
<Jordan_U> <jimmygoon> the question then becomes how on earth do I change that value when its all messed up. I literally can't do anything to save my life, let alone change my DPI
<Jordan_U> <Jordan_U> jimmygoon, You can set it manually in your xorg.conf ( can't remember exactly how though )
<Jordan_U> <jimmygoon> do I Option "DPI" "96" for my device or my monitor?
<Jordan_U> * MasterShrek has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<Jordan_U> <Ng> there's also /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/dpi in gconf, which is also 96 by default
<Jordan_U> <Jordan_U> jimmygoon, I would guess monitor ( or possibly "screen" ? )
<Jordan_U> <jimmygoon> heh
<Jordan_U> <Jordan_U> jimmygoon, The nice thing about when X actually needed an xorg.conf was that you had examples of all of the sections :)
<Jordan_U> <Ng> you can make X generate a config if you want
<Jordan_U> <jimmygoon> I have a xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> <Jordan_U> Ng, Does it create a less minimal one than debxconfig ?
<Jordan_U> <jimmygoon> just doesn't specifiy dpi
<Jordan_U> <jimmygoon> Jordan_U, what is y
<Jordan_U> Sorry
<jimmygoon> haha
<jimmygoon> what was that
<Jordan_U> jimmygoon, Thought I had copied from the terminal, apparently I had middle clicked ( copy ) in xchat afterwards :)
<jimmygoon> Well, I was just wondering what your physical screen size was reported as
<Jordan_U> jimmygoon,   dimensions:    1680x1050 pixels (367x230 millimeters)  resolution:    116x116 dots per inch
<jimmygoon> ok. I wanted to check the mm sizes to see if mine seemed reasonable
<jimmygoon> It says my resolution is 98x96 so I guess I'll try putting that in my xorg.conf
<jimmyg00n> sorry, I'm on my other pc while I log in and out to check the dpi stuff
<jimmyg00n> noope. didn't work. The text is still huuuge... and switching to tty killed my pc
<jimmyg00n> heh, Alt+PrinScr REISUB doesn't even work
<jimmyg00n> alright. I'm connected ssh. I just going to keep changing xorg.conf stuff and see if i can get any decent results.
<jimmyg00n> what the hell. this is getting really old. after alt+ctrl+backspacing a few times it just crashes
<jimmyg00n> my ssh connection just crashed also. what gives?
<maccam94> why is compiz disabled on laptops using the ati driver?!?
<jimmyg00n> hahaha, the intel driver doesn't support the option dpi
<jimmyg00n> hahaha, the intel driver doesn't support the option dpi
<jimmyg00n> hahaha, the intel driver doesn't support the option dpi
<jimmyg00n> hahaha, the intel driver doesn't support the option dpi
<jimmyg00n> hahaha, the intel driver doesn't support the option dpi
<jimmyg00n> hahaha, the intel driver doesn't support the option dpi
<jimmyg00n> hahaha, the intel driver doesn't support the option dpi
<jimmyg00n> hahaha, the intel driver doesn't support the option dpi
<maccam94> ahd;jahsdfegsde
<jimmyg00n> hahaha, the intel driver doesn't support the option dpi
<maccam94> what's with all the flooding?!?!?
<jimmyg00n> hahaha, the intel driver doesn't support the option dpi
<jimmyg00n> hahaha, the intel driver doesn't support the option dpi
<jimmyg00n> hahaha, the intel driver doesn't support the option dpi
<jimmyg00n> hahaha, the intel driver doesn't support the option dpi
<jimmyg00n> hahaha, the intel driver doesn't support the option dpi
<maccam94> why is compiz disabled on laptops using the ati driver?!?
<RAOF> maccam94: Because it's crash-happy.
<jimmyg00n> hahaha, the intel driver doesn't support the option dpi
<maccam94> RAOF: it seemed to work great when alpha 6 was released...
<maccam94> does video do it or something?
<maccam94> jimmyg00n: we got it the first like, 25 times
<jimmyg00n> maccam94, sorry. This crappy client I'm using was being unresponsive. I didn't know what was going on
<maccam94> ah
<maccam94> well only send things once, they show up ;-)
<jimmyg00n> how many times did it send? just twice or lots?
<RAOF> jimmyg00n: *lots*.  At least 10 times.
<maccam94> jimmyg00n: 14 or 15 times
<jimmyg00n> maccam94, heh, I didn't know that. It became unresponsive and I kept hitting the reconnect button to no avail... I ended up killing the process and then reopening the client. heh. sorry about that
<maccam94> i'm surprised you didn't get autokicked
<jimmyg00n> whoa. some sort of success. it failed to load xorg the first time. told me it couldn't detect my settings (probably loaded vesa, damn) but the text size was right
<jimmyg00n> sorry, did it spam it again?
<maccam94> nope
<jimmyg00n> hopefully you didn't already get this: whoa. some sort of success. it failed to load xorg the first time. told me it couldn't detect my settings (probably loaded vesa, damn) but the text size was right
<jimmyg00n> the physical size was being set correctly, (only because I specified it manually though)
<nomasteryoda> wonder if hardy fixed the mouse freeze bug on intel gm chips
<nomasteryoda> with synaptics
<nomasteryoda> i'm back in my dual-booted gutsy... sidux is supplanted hardy
<emet> !info gnash
<ubotu> gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 328 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<shirish> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Megaqwerty> what version of gnome does hardy use?
<RAOF> 2.22
<Megaqwerty> RAOF: thanks.
<RAOF> We _always_ have the latest Gnome release :)
<mohbana> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Megaqwerty> RAOF: Most excellent :)
<l815> :D
<Amaranth> ChevronX: Compiz is installed and enabled by default in hardy
<Amaranth> If your hardware is supported, that is
<ChevronX> I was wondering. What happened to all the Beryl controls such as the cube and the beaming windows?
<coz_> ChevronX, still there
<l815> ChevronX, that is compiz manager
<Amaranth> install compizconfig-settings-manager the go to System->Preferences->Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<ChevronX> arh
<ChevronX> Excellent
<ChevronX> It worked
<l815> my video laggs my system when I use effects, is there a workaround?
<coz_> l815, which video card
<coz_> wait aminute   l815 the best place to take this is #compiz-fusion
<maccam94> coz_: ehhh it might be a hardy issue
<l815> coz_, alright thanks
<coz_> maccam94, sure it could be  but thats why I asked about the video card
<coz_> l815, still which video card
<l815> well on gusty video + effects didnt even work, but that is fixed with hardy
<l815> intel gm965
<nomasteryoda> cool
<nomasteryoda> l815, is that a new install of hardy?
<nomasteryoda> all updated and such?
<l815> nomasteryoda, i installed it about 3 days ago
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> cool
<l815> yes all updated to date pre-released updates
<maccam94> l815: oh ok i've got the same card
<nomasteryoda> gm915 here
<coz_> l815, ok go to #compiz-fusion and talk with crdlb about intel  with compiz fusion
<l815> maccam94, do you ahve the same problem?
<nomasteryoda> mouse frozen with some update
<l815> coz_, will do
<maccam94> ......except i'm in gutsy, with a hacked compiz executable
<maccam94> my other junky laptop is the one running hardy
<DavidW2> I had adept_updater running last week and something got updated that broke networking and firefox. Does anyone happen to know what the problem is or if there are fixed packages I can manually copy over from another computer?
<coz_> I dont know it that intel is blacklisted either
<nomasteryoda> my intel with compiz works perfect .. just be sure to have bios set to max ram for the video card
<nomasteryoda> if it can be setup that way
<maccam94> coz_: the 965 chipset was blacklisted in gutsy because it has Xv issues
<ChevronX> I find it good that Ubuntu Hardy Heron picked up my 2900XT drivers and installed them without any intervention
<DavidW2> I get a permission denied error resolvconf line 77 when it's trying to mv the device files
<nomasteryoda> DavidW2, you mean a wired network?
<nomasteryoda> eth0
<l815> nomasteryoda, even when you maximize video?
<DavidW2> nomasteryoda: It applies to both wired (eth0) and wireless (ath0)
<nomasteryoda> ya
<l815> oh ok i'll have to take a look
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu is fine... now my sidux is another story
<coz_> maccam94, ah ok  yeah  so then it is not in hardy?
<nomasteryoda> have to turn on the video filter in advanced compiz settings manager
<maccam94> coz_: there's a new intel driver in hardy
<maccam94> idk how well it works
<DavidW2> nomasteryoda: I can't get either up, the dhcp user (I think) gets permission denied in the resolvconf script so I think dns is not being set up
<nomasteryoda> and then use smplayer
<coz_> maccam94, ah ok thats cool
<maccam94> coz_: it technically worked the whole time, except video players would crash
<maccam94> coz_: they're redoing the blacklists in hardy i think, so it may be blacklisted in the future
<coz_> maccam94, ok yeah I know there is a work around for intel
<nomasteryoda> DavidW2, if you need it up and online, try sudo ifconfig eth0 up and then sudo dhclient
<coz_> maccam94, ooo  ok
<maccam94> i haven't actually tested how it works on hardy yet, because this laptop is my work machine
<coz_> maccam94, mm it will be interesting to know though so that we can have a factoid in #compiz-fusion for it  but generally we send people here  when they use hardy:)
<DavidW2> nomasteryoda: Those commands call the same scripts, so the error is the same if I do it manually or use /etc/init.d/networking
<coz_> so far no issues here with compiz fusion on hardy    there are hardy specific issues but seem unrelated to compizfusion
<maccam94> coz_: there's currently some good stuff going on in the git intel driver for EXA rendering, but idk if that's going to make it into hardy
<coz_> maccam94, ok cool
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> true
<Mark_Milliman> Anyone know of any RSS screensavers for GNOME?  I can't believe that the GNOME screensaver-manager is soooo lame!
<maccam94> but yeah i'm curious why compiz blacklists laptop ati cards... it was working beautifully for me when alpha 6 came out >_< of course i didn't actually run much with it, but stuff like 3D desktop and wobbly windows worked fine
<nomasteryoda> DavidW2, you could setup dns manually
<nomasteryoda> until the update fixes ...
<l815> lol i didn't know people still used screensaves :P
<nomasteryoda> lol
<ChevronX> Hmm Paint Fire on screen wonder what use that us
<ChevronX> *is
<maccam94> Mark_Milliman: you might install xscreensaver-extra and xscreensaver-gl-extra
<nomasteryoda> they are cool... l815 the compiz one looks awesome
<nomasteryoda> cube or flying windows
<nomasteryoda> like a whirlwind
<nomasteryoda> ChevronX, burning up WIndows virtual machines for fun and profit
<nomasteryoda> =D
<l815> lol i was just joking, since lcds there's no real need for "screensavers" :P
<ChevronX> lol
<nomasteryoda> true
<Mark_Milliman> maccam94, there is a HOWTO on using xcreensavers with the GNOME screensavers
<maccam94> Mark_Milliman: er rather, install the xscreensaver-* packages, but not xscreensaver itself
<maccam94> i didn't need to follow a howto, gnome-screensaver just picked them up
<maccam94> :-\
<Mark_Milliman> maccam94, okay, I'll give it a whirl and see if the lame GNOME screensaver-manager can deal with them
<jscinoz> whats the current breakage in hardy?
<slackern> Stupid question maybe but where does X get the list of drivers from nowadays? Does it just check /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers ?
<coz_> jscinoz, I just did the most recent updates and other than the general stuff broken nothing else broke :)
<ChevronX> Because its running Compiz. Would it be the metacity themes I need to change?
<jscinoz> hmm, see i'm needing a clean reinstall and i
<jscinoz> ugh
<jscinoz> i'm torn between clean install to current hardy alpha, then just update to release, or wait until release and clean reinstall
<jscinoz> >_< ' is too close to enter :P
<ChevronX> I just installed a new copy and dist upgraded
<ChevronX> No problems
<Mark_Milliman> I tried to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy but I had a real HW failure during the upgrade so I had to rebuild the system.  I am glad that I got a clean install.  Things are working great!
 * jscinoz is glad he kept /home on its own partition
<ChevronX> Is there a AWN channel here?
<jimmygoon> How do I check what video driver is being used? I think I got it working! Despite the fact that I burnt out gnome-settings-daemon in the process and now it doesn't work
<coz_> jimmygoon, whichi video card?
<jimmygoon> coz_, intel
<coz_> glxinfo|grep OpenGL\ version
<DavidW2> nomasteryoda: I just wanted to know if anyone else reported the bug here, or maybe I can get a list of all packages updated in the past week?
<jimmygoon> coz_, what should it say if its using the "intel" driver versus "vesa"
<jscinoz> the release date is april 21 right? or was it april 27?
<jimmygoon> the screen is acting like its using vesa :( its slow
<coz_> jscinoz, not sure since I know nearly nothing about intel
<Mark_Milliman> DavidW2, update manager will tell you all of the current updates you need to apply
<ChevronX> <jscinoz> I couldn't personally wait to upgrade. It is awesome
<jscinoz> coz_ i think you mean to adress that to jimmygoon
<jscinoz> address*
<jimmygoon> yeah
<jscinoz> chevronx, thanks
<jimmygoon> where has my auto tab complete gone for terminal commands?
<jimmygoon> I'm gonna cry. Now gnome-settings-daemon is dumping its core every time it runs
<cmorgan> are there any extensions required for kde4 to support its full set of effects?
<ethana2> probably xrender and xgl or whatever
<cmorgan> ethana2: so i should install xserver-xgl and use that?
<ethana2> i don't really know
<cmorgan> i'm trying to find some info online about it but there isn't much
<ethana2> i had compiz installed before i installed kde4
<cmorgan> yeah i had compiz before and it was crashing with vmware i think
<Pici> xgl is not needed for the ATI drivers in Hardy.
<cmorgan> using nvidia here
<cmorgan> proprietary drivers
<RAOF> cmorgan: kde4 requires exactly what compiz requires.
<cmorgan> RAOF: oh ok. i'll look for that then since i couldnt' find any info about kde4 requirements
<RAOF> cmorgan: Basically, it should just work.
<cmorgan> RAOF: doesn't need xserver-xgl?
<RAOF> No.
<cmorgan> hmm
<RAOF> What it needs is Composite and GL_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<cmorgan> RAOF: is composite something i need to turn on via an extension in xorg.conf?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> * For sufficiently non-crazy drivers.
<cmorgan> hmm
<RAOF> These being everything !nvidia-glx-legacy or old fglrx.
<cmorgan> i don't see composite listed in the output of glxinfo
<cmorgan> but i do see GL_EXT_texture_from_pixmap listed
<RAOF> That's because it's not a glx extension :)
<cmorgan> heh
<cmorgan> not sure how to query for it
<RAOF> You'll have it.
<RAOF> xdpyinfo, I think, will confirm.
<cmorgan> i mean graphics are snappy
<cmorgan> RAOF: yep,listed in the output of xdpyinfo
<jimmygoon> I gave up. The only time I think I got it working it was rendering so slowly I could see it scanning from top to bottom... that and "the right config" kept causing gnome-settings-daemon to crash.
<jimmygoon> This is a really frustrating problem
<cmorgan> RAOF: like i turn on the 'fps' indicator but i don't see fps anywhere
<cmorgan> RAOF: you know the one under desktop effects.
<cmorgan> RAOF: since i can't get that to work i'm also thinking the other effects aren't working, but i'm not sure why
<RAOF> If you're thinking about "benchmark", then you need to activate it, too.  (There's a keyboard shortcut).
<cmorgan> RAOF: its listed as "Show FPS"
<telexicon> awesome its fixed yay
<telexicon> now i can update blindly again
<IOU> does anyone find the 2.6.24-12 kernel slower than the 2.6.24-11 ?
<jimmygoon> yes :)
<IOU> lol apart from you :p
<cwillu> telexicon, obviously the lesson wasn't learned :p
<telexicon> :)
<savvas> curse the discoverer of coffee, I can't sleep
<IOU> lol
<savvas> IOU: a tad bit slower, but a lot better when it comes to managing network download/upload
<IOU> i find it to be alot more than a tad bit slower, Cant even play Frets on Fire in this kernel. the 24-11 kernel didnt affect it
<savvas> well, I'll sacrifice speed to have a working network. Imagine that I was getting disconnected while talking in IRC, because my response time/ping lag got too high
<IOU> i never had that proble,
<IOU> *problem
<savvas> not all of us get drunk either
<IOU> lol good point
<burner> anyone try an eee on hardy yet?
<savvas> What I mean is it's probably a linux driver for my ethernet
<IOU> excuse my thickness, but what is eee ?
<jimmygoon> asus eee pc - ultraportable laptop
<burner> teh asus eee pc
<jimmygoon> (over rated) cough cough
<IOU> ooh, in that case, no lol
 * burner likes it and it was cheap
<IOU> i know my DV1717tu hates it
<burner> my desktop is lovin it
<burner> in fact, i have 2 desktops lovin it
<burner> i'm scare to upgrade my eee
<burner> i like wireless networking
<IOU> this seems to run it just peachy. Although  few initial hiccups with fglrx
<jimmygoon> I'm trying really hard to love it...
<savvas> burner: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4515172
<savvas> not much
<savvas> i think the next release will target wireless networking and laptops
<savvas> step by step.. :)
<DanaG> eee would be even  MORE ultraportable if it supported SpeedStep.
<DanaG> But nope, Asus seemed to want cheapness over everything.
<jimmygoon> jeez, my window redraw time is so noticable in hardy/new kernel...
<IOU> refresh my memory, feisty had a big emphasis on wireless networking didnt it?
<jimmygoon> and firefox is lacking a home button
<IOU> it is?
<IOU> it is too
<DanaG> It's on the bookmarks toolbar.
<IOU> ah so it is
<jimmygoon> I disable that. because it is annoying
<DanaG> I usually have that toolbar hidden, so I had to go to Customize to get it back.
<burner> savvas: cool, thanks, the wireless card was my suspicion.  i don't feel like recompiling throughout hardy development though
<jimmygoon> Thanks. :)
<jimmygoon> has anyone else testing hardy noticed fx3's weird font rendering
<IOU> i havent noticed anything out of the ordinary
<savvas> hm.. I'd love an eee lappy, I'll add it to my amazon wishlist, maybe someone will (not) buy it for me hehehe
<DanaG> If I were looking for ultralight, I'd rather get a 12" with something like 9 hours of battery life.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mbp caught on fire!!
<jimmygoon> my custom setting is gone from gnome-appearance-properties too
<savvas> jimmygoon: you can add it by customizing the toolbars
<jimmygoon> savvas, add what?
<savvas> the home button
<jimmygoon> savvas, the home button in firefox? DanaG got me fixed up already
<jimmygoon> now its just the custom compiz option that I'm missing
<savvas> ah sowwy
<IOU> note to self, dont activate xgl, Everything turns white
<DanaG> One thing I miss from the git compiz: snow.
<DanaG> And snowglobe, too.
<savvas> IOU: at least you get a leet cool snow-white lean mean killing machine :)
<IOU> haha yeah
<jimmygoon> grr. here's a bug. If you install simple-ccsm and full ccsm compizconfig-settings-manager and REMOVE simple-ccsm and leave the other... the option still disappears
<jimmygoon> that and it still won't let me actually select custom effects. it just reverts my change and ignores it
<IOU> hrm. i bet when i get my new motherboard and CPU i will have to reinstall -.-
<DanaG>  sudo btrace /dev/sda
<DanaG> BLKTRACESETUP: No such file or directory
<DanaG> Failed to start trace on /dev/sda
<DanaG> Aargh!
<jimmygoon> Even better bug. It says it isn't using custom settings... but it IS!
<jimmygoon> hahah the ultimate mind-screw
<IOU> great
<IOU> DMA doesnt work again
<Asa_A> How do I get tab completion back in my terminal like I had in Gutsy? "sudo apti<tab>" doesn't work anymore
<frank23> Asa_A: install bash-completion
<savvas> i have a bug about that :)
<frank23> Asa_A: I think that's the package name
<savvas> correct frank23
<Asa_A> thanks, do you know why it was removed from the default install?
<frank23> Asa_A: it has been removed from bash upstream
<savvas> nope but I can give you the link to confirm it
<savvas> Bug #195163
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195163 in ubuntu-meta "hardy - need bash-completion" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195163
<jimmygoon> YAY! that was my other question
<jimmygoon> I hate having to remember the full names of packages
<frank23> savvas: I think it was removed because it's not being maintained
<Asa_A> thanks
<savvas> frank23: I had an update a while back
<savvas>   Installed: 20060301-3
<DanaG> WTF?
<DanaG> compiz.real (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<DanaG> compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<savvas> or maybe not
<savvas> DanaG: you're hard *core* now :)
<savvas> but even if not maintained, the bash-completion provides completion for enough command lines and their arguments
<jimmygoon> Any chance of the human theme ever having shorter menu items since there are .... soooo many preferences menu items
<alex_mayorga> hi, so I'm still stranded at bug 201673 any counseling channel or something?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201673 in glibc "REGRESSION: glibc 2.7-9ubuntu1 NSS module broken due to toolchain changes" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201673
<alex_mayorga> :(
<xserver-sgl> anyone know if you can get back the notification area "information is available" popups after you dismiss them? I got one, read it, ignored it and I need to reference what it said now (8.04 a6)
<alex_mayorga> it is worsened because I seem to have X borked on that desktop, any helping hands? thanks in advance
<xserver-sgl> or... does anyone know what I have to do to resolve the  conflict between X and Xserver-xgl on startup w/ the script?
<xserver-sgl> ooh system log maybe... would 8.04 a6 log notification area popups?
<xserver-sgl> and if so, where?
<jimmygoon> System->Administration -> System Logs
<jimmygoon> or are you not at the gui now?
<jimmygoon> I suppose /var/log somewhere
<xserver-sgl> I have gui open... default gnome since settings-daemon won't start so it's kind of ugly
<xserver-sgl> ;P
<alex_mayorga> xserver-sgl, it should work if you use safe gnome
<alex_mayorga> I mean fail safe gnome
<xserver-sgl> yeah failsafe gnome works
<jimmygoon> nautilus is actually transferring files faster now isn't it?
<alex_mayorga> don-t know, my destokp is still borked :(
<macogw> is everything frozen now?
<macogw> or are bugfix patches still being taken?
<macogw> there's an upstream patch i'd like to see included in hardy
<alex_mayorga> macogw, is there a bug filed already?
<xserver-sgl> I think features are frozen but bugfixes are still accepted
<xserver-sgl> but dont quote me
<jimmygoon> I hope bugfixes are still accepted... this stupid xorg/intel business hopefully will be fixed :(
<DanaG> Wow, it just took 6 tries to start Compiz.
<DanaG> That's really annoying.
<alex_mayorga> can any one help me out of the libc6 problem, please?
<xserver-sgl> you think if I purge the package that triggered the "information is available" popup it would bring it back on reinstall?
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, boot from a live disc. use dpkg --root= whatever to reinstall libc6
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, and check /topic because there are links with full solutions there
<alex_mayorga> jimmygoon, problem at hand is my xserver-xorg is also acting up, how do I fix that from the Live CD?
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, I dunna. Fix libc6 first. It will possibly/probably fix your xserver probs
<alex_mayorga> jimmygoon, I've checked those but everyone seemed to have working X
<macogw> alex_mayorga: i just filed one on launchpad
<pwnguin> so X isnt working on the live CD
<macogw> there was a bug filed and fixed on gnome's bugzilla
<macogw> bug #202405
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202405 in rhythmbox "[Hardy] Rhythmbox loads songs before checking which directories to load from" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202405
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, does X work from your livedisc? if so then you can fix it...???
<macogw> jimmygoon: does your X keep crashing too?
<alex_mayorga> I'm still torrenting the Live CD anyway, so please bear with me and thanks on the tips and pointers
<jimmygoon> no...
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, your xserver problems will not stop you from being able to fix the problem
<jimmygoon> macogw, well, kinda. What driver are you on?
<macogw> jimmygoon: intel
<pwnguin> alex_mayorga: if the live CD works, then you dont need to worry about the installed x server working or not to fix libc
<alex_mayorga> OK, thanks on the encouraging words :)
<jimmygoon> macogw, :O yes! I finally got it configured properly and implemented a ton of workarounds from a lenthyl launchpad thread (that still is NOT resolved mind you) and when X was working "properly" it was causing gnome-settings-daemon to crash and had HORRIBLE refresh qualirt...I was waiting for the screen to render
<xserver-sgl> HA! GOT IT
<pwnguin> it might still be broke when you're done fixing libc, but you'll have no luck trying until libc is solved ;)
<jimmygoon> macogw, of course, I just ended up switching bakc to "i810" since it worked
<xserver-sgl> and sorry for all caps I couldn't resist
<alex_mayorga> is it me or video has been quirkier on this release?
<xserver-sgl> just for reference if you're looking for info given to you during package install look in synaptic, right-click on that package and go to installed files and check out all the stuff there to see if you can find it
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, amen
<pwnguin> i know they're trying to pull in intel's new drivers for compiz etc
<pwnguin> and a transition between accelleration systems
<macogw> jimmygoon: oh my whole X just dies
<pwnguin> i forget the acronyms
<macogw> jimmygoon: alt+SysRq+t gets me to a terminal, but if i try to restart gdm...no luck...still a black screen
<pwnguin> anyone know an alternative to google browser sync?
<pwnguin> one that works with both ff3 and ff2?
<jimmygoon> macogw, ugh. I don't even know. I spent forever screwing with it this afternoon. I decided I'd wait till tomorrow and see what launchpad has to say
<alex_mayorga> macogw, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh usually takes me out of X misery
<alex_mayorga> pwnguin, weave or something like that from mozilla labs
<macogw> alex_mayorga: except that since gutsy that command does *nothing*
<jimmygoon> pwnguin, I sync my bookmarks to del.icio.us
<pwnguin> alex_mayorga: only supports 3.0 and up =(
<macogw> all it does is backup the file and exit
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, what does -phigh do?
<macogw> priority high
<pwnguin> jimmygoon: i kinda also like the history sync
<macogw> just the GUI stuff
<Black_Magic> I found internet problem /ect/network/interfaces wasnt configuring ath0 (my interface) instead it was using ath1
<macogw> jimmygoon: ^
<Black_Magic> so ath0 wasnt getting configured
<Black_Magic> = seemingly connected
<Black_Magic> but no internet
<Black_Magic> rebooted after change and it worked ;)
<Black_Magic> Hopefully it keeps working
<macogw> alex_mayorga: besides, hardy doesnt put anything in xorg.conf
<Black_Magic> Well just wanted to say that
<macogw> it just says "configured" for everything
<macogw> ugh touchpads still not fixed
<ionstorm> is it just me or does hardy have extreme memory consumption
<macogw> yes
<pwnguin> ionstorm: as measured by?
<ionstorm> this is the first rls that im swapping to disk
<macogw> i think except between 1/3 and 1/2 of my in-use memory is cached
<ionstorm> swap
<macogw> so im thinking it's just pre-fetching
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,
<pwnguin> thats not good
<ionstorm> how much ram?
<macogw> me?
<ionstorm> Swap:         2933        535       2398
<alex_mayorga> don-t know, but that command usually gives me my GUI back
<pwnguin> Mem:   1034952k total,   994800k used,    40152k free,   120104k buffers
<macogw> $ free -m total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<macogw> Mem:          1001        888        113          0         25        231
<ionstorm> i have a gig of ram
<ionstorm> my box shouldnt run slower than vista
<macogw> i have a gig too
<ionstorm>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ionstorm> Mem:          1009        970         38          0         49        367
<ionstorm> -/+ buffers/cache:        554        455
<ionstorm> what are u running
<ionstorm> im running thunderbird/ettercap,updatemanager and xchat
<ionstorm> and pidgin
<pwnguin> those numbers are strange
<ionstorm> why?
<ionstorm> swapiness=0
<pwnguin> they're very small
<ionstorm> ive experimented between 0-100
<IcemanV9> hmm ... dapper > hardy upgrade doesn't work well
<pwnguin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59648/
<macogw> irssi, firefox, tomboy, sunbird, and pidgin
<ionstorm> how r they small?
<macogw> pwnguin: free -m = in megabytes
<corevette> banshee vs. rhythmbox....and why?
<tritium> IcemanV9: you didn't expect it to, did you?
<jimmygoon> Mem:       1521968    1450516      71452
<jimmygoon> wth
<macogw> corevette: rhythmbox because banshee doesnt watch directories well at all
<jimmygoon> used 1.4 gig?
<pwnguin> used includes buffers and cache
<IcemanV9> tritium: no ... i was hoping it would be close to beta phase (less bugs) :-/
<tritium> IcemanV9: :)
<ionstorm> well linux naturally uses more ram *but* why am i getting shit swapped to disk?
<pwnguin> basically, a lot of your memory is used to cache disk, instead of sitting idle
<pwnguin> and having stuff in swap isnt nessecarily bad
<corevette> macogw: how come rhythmbox is never updated? and is there anything better than rhythmbox?
<pwnguin> whats bad is having lots of stuff moving in and out of sawp
<pwnguin> swap
<ionstorm> swap=crawls
<IcemanV9> tritium: at least, i got an extra laptop (for my kids to play with) to see if it works ...
<pwnguin> swap = a great place to put stuff you never use
<pwnguin> i dont know offhand a way to measure swap hit rates
<IcemanV9> which version that have guided partitioning with /home partition?? hoary or dapper?? how come we don't see them anymore?
<IcemanV9> i see hardy doesn't have one
<jimmygoon> is it prelink or preload that speeds things up?
<ionstorm> i have preload installed, dont run it anymore, i was getting more swapped
<ionstorm> preload works for some ppl
<tritium> jimmygoon: preload is the newer method
<strabes> i feel very dumb. I wanted to remove some of the options in my grub list, give the frequent kernel updates, so i removed several of the old linux-images (the ones before 12). It removed some other packages like linux-restricted-modules etc and now it will not recognize my intel sound card! What should I do? Is there a way to see which packages aptitude removed?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> IcemanV9, separate /home is not necessary to be default, esp when the hd is small
<strabes> it's related to this bug but this was fixed awhile back - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/200338
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Fix released]
<pwnguin> /var/log/dpkg.log might be a good start
<IcemanV9> [Hardy]TuTUXG: i remembered when i installed ubuntu (hoary or dapper) it gave me a few choices including a separate /home partition ... and i never seen them again in later versions. i am just curious why it just disappeared. i thought a separate /home partition would be beneficial for serious ubuntu users like us. :-)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> IcemanV9, u could still manually set a separate /home partition
<Gumby> allo all.  I am trying to setup the cube effect and Im not sure what is the current proper way to do this.  Does anyone have a URL one may read to figure this out?
<macogw> rhythmbox is never updated? news to me. it sucked in dapper and is fully-featured in gutsy and hardy
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> rhythmbox is much nicer now
<hydrogen> yea, it found a few more things to copy from amarok
<alex_mayorga> Gumby> !compiz
<Gumby> alex_mayorga: do I need to be identified or something for that to work?  I got no message?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> hydrogen, thanks for mention that
<IcemanV9> [Hardy]TuTUXG: yea ... alright. time to install hardy over dapper so my kids can play with newer stuffs
<Gumby> oh sorry, you wanted me to do !compiz.  I thought you were getting the bot to say it to me :)
<alex_mayorga> Gumby, I probably messed the message up
<Gumby> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<alex_mayorga> !compiz
<Gumby> alex_mayorga: probably something like !compiz > gumby
<Gumby> hehe
<J-_> Woah, when did this channel get so popular? =D
<tritium> J-_: long ago
<ethana2> It's the Year of the Linux desktop
<alex_mayorga> about 2 years ago :)
<J-_> hehe
<macogw> alex_mayorga: pass it to him, do it as "!compiz | gumby"
<pwnguin> what happens the year after the year of the linux desktop?
<macogw> > makes it PM them
<macogw> and | does it in channel with a ping
<ethana2> total annihilation of windows
<alex_mayorga> macogw, thanks, would try to remember
<macogw> alex_mayorga: you know the pipe command?
<pwnguin> in that case, it is not the year of the desktop, and wont be for five years or more
<ethana2> pwnguin: this year is the year people are aware we exist, and the year we become better in every way
<ethana2> .../after that/, windows market share will go into freefall
<alex_mayorga> macogw, I'm supposed to know a bunch of things :(
<pwnguin> ethana2: we didnt get better last year?
<ethana2> ethana2: not in /every/ way
<ethana2> WINE 1.0
<virtuald> ethana2: especially since vista is crappy and slow
<ethana2> compat with XP programs
<ethana2> ...hardware we just got
<pwnguin> wine's great and all, but its nothing like the value of native programs
<ethana2> right
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> wine is native afaik
<virtuald> wine is not an emulator ;)
 * IcemanV9 says dapper is good ol' stable system in a long time (problem-free)... will miss it. come on, hardy. let see if it beats dapper. (hardy is installing)
 * alex_mayorga goes install dapper
<telexicon> IcemanV9, not yet
<Black_Magic> Small problem with All Pixmap images turning to small pages with crease at top instead of regular icon pictures..
<Black_Magic> like Firefox 3.0 not having a desktop icon ect..
<Black_Magic> just a page.
<jimmygoon> where at? with compiz window thumbs?
<pwnguin> people running hardy on laptops: is the power button bringing up a logout menu?
<pwnguin> i have my power switch bring up a hibernate/suspend/etc menu, but it fails
 * jimmygoon is afraid to push it now
<pwnguin> it does nothing when configured to bring up that menu
<jimmygoon> lawl. mine says "Music Player has stopped the policy action from taking place: Playing"
<jimmygoon> heh
<alex_mayorga> pwnguin, confirmed here
<pwnguin> it does turn the system off if i set it up that way
<jimmygoon> from hitting hte POWER button
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> bug 57672
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57672 in baltix "linux-image-2.6.15-26-amd64-generic_2.6.15-26.46_amd64 crash" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57672
<pwnguin> bug 57872
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57872 in gnome-power-manager "regression: pressing power button no longer brings up logout dialog" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57872
<Amaranth> ah, damn that inhibit support :P
<pwnguin> should that bug really reuse the existing report?
<Amaranth> doesn't really matter at this point, it's already Fix committed
<J-_> Amaranth ftw! =)
<pwnguin> but it does make the bug hard to read
<Amaranth> J-_: what'd i do now? :)
<J-_> told me to get this rockin laptop nonetheless.
<Amaranth> ah :)
<Amaranth> I'm going to get the dell
<Amaranth> m1330 or whatever
 * burner rocks an eee and loves it
<J-_> cool
<burner> but i can see the appeal in the xps
<Amaranth> J-_: what did you get, i forgot
<J-_> I've never had a Dell before
<J-_> Thinkpad R61e
 * burner bought the first dell dimension desktop with ubuntu... 
<Amaranth> The only reason I'm not looking to get a Thinkpad is because I want a 13.3" screen
<Amaranth> and the dell has an LED backlight
<burner> xps has a 13"
<Amaranth> right
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> "cough" thinkpad "cough"
<burner> and linux support
<Amaranth> for 13.3" your choices are xps 1330, thinkpad x300, and macbook air
<tritium> Amaranth: I think that LED backlit screen has a lower resolution than the standard screen
<Amaranth> tritium: that's probably a good thing, i'm blind
<Amaranth> well, almost
<voidmage> was it a conscious decision to have a "live desktop" and an "installer" mode for the livecd?
<J-_> hrm, Amaranth ohh lappy like the macbook air, just with a cd(or dvd) rom?
<voidmage> on hardy?
<burner> i have nothing but good things to say about dell & ubuntu.  I even updated a BIOS in ubuntu
<J-_> 13.3" must be really expensive. =|
<tritium> Amaranth: ah, okay.  And I'm not sure if it comes with the integrated webcam or not.
<voidmage> because i found it a hassle to check on things like mountpoints while running the livecd in "installer mode"
<Amaranth> it does
<Amaranth> and it doesn't mention a lower screen resolution
<voidmage> had to switch to a tty to check on those since i found no way to get a terminal in the installer
<Amaranth> voidmage: the installer mode is for low memory computers
<burner> voidmage: next time use the livecd and install from it :)
<tritium> Amaranth: really?  I'll check again.
<Amaranth> voidmage: the regular mode still has the installer
<voidmage> oh.
<voidmage> maybe that needs a better description
<IcemanV9> fwiw, ubuntu ran superb on thinkpad (i have tp z60m)
<voidmage> btw, hardy is shaping up to be awesome
<tritium> Amaranth: ah, the webcam is the difference: 2.0 Megapixel vs. VGA
<Amaranth> so i can have 2 megapixels of crappy image or VGA resolution of crappy image
<tritium> Amaranth: heh, I guess so :)
<burner> does the thinkpad come with ubuntu?
<tritium> burner: no
<Amaranth> same thing as a cell phone camera
<macogw> my bf just got a little thinkpad x61
<voidmage> also are the oddities with "connect to server" known, such as saving the servers in your "places" favorites instead of with the server favorites, and the "unable to mount" errors?
<macogw> he put ubuntu on it and called me for help
<IcemanV9> alternative hardy install stopped at glibc detected *** parted_devices: free(): invalid pointer: 0xb7e48ba8
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> burner, no
<Amaranth> a 2 megapixel regular camera will take a better photo than a 5 megapixel cell phone camera
<macogw> he has about 14 more years of linux experience than i do
 * burner knows what company he would support
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> burner, u can choose suse on some models
<alex_mayorga> when would IBM join the party?
<tritium> Amaranth: I also intend to get a Dell, likely after they start shipping with 8.04
<Amaranth> voidmage: putting them in places is deliberate, they are just bookmarks now same as the other things in places
 * tritium has a T43p work laptop
<IcemanV9> burner: no, but other linux dist (I don't recall its name)
<jimmygoon> I'm getting a t61p soon hopefully :)
<Amaranth> as for the other one i used connect to server to setup sftp and smb connections without problems
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jimmygoon, t61p 14' here
<alex_mayorga> Dell is finally selling ubuntu over here in latin america
<jimmygoon> [Hardy]TuTUXG, what res are you at? I'm trying to decide what size/res to get. I want to go all out full wuxga but I'm afraid that will be too small for even m
 * pwnguin is just happy that he can browse smb with nautilus and launch mplayer on files found therein
<jimmygoon> [Hardy]TuTUXG, and a 14" would be nice compared to a 15.4" even though thats what Ihaven ow
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jimmygoon, 1400x1050
<jimmygoon> [Hardy]TuTUXG, is it... adequate without being too big/small?
<voidmage> Amaranth: oh. i kind of liked it in its own category
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jimmygoon, the graphic card sucks compare to 15.4', but it's cheaper
<alex_mayorga> whould the eeePC owner send me a PM, please?
<gluer> im trying to play any music CD an it just wont play in any apps? any ideas?
<jimmygoon> [Hardy]TuTUXG, yeah... thats the other things (though the MBP which I don't really like much... have 512mb graphics cards :O)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jimmygoon, i like the res, good enough for me
<IcemanV9> my hp (dapper) runs in 1400x1050; it looks so beautiful and sharp
<gluer> and yes...i checked the volume
<macogw> gluer: have you used flash in firefox lately?
<gluer> no
 * IcemanV9 restarted the hardy install
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jimmygoon, and the 14' use ddr2 ram for graphic card, compare ddr3 for the 15.4
<jimmygoon> Well, my dad has a t60 and its 1400x1050 and its pretty much right on... so on a 15.4 its either go up a bit to wuxga or go down to 1440x1050 (on a bigger screen)
<macogw> im going on vacation tomorrow and my net access will be in the form of a Verizon EVDO USB dongle....anyone know if I can use that in Ubuntu?  it's for my dad's windows computer
<gluer> why cant i just open the cd.. right click the wav and select Play? where is that option?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jimmygoon, i prefer to a widescreen 14.1 screen too, but they only offer those for t61
<IcemanV9> macogw: try it while you're home
<jimmygoon> [Hardy]TuTUXG, yeah and the graphics cards for those is similar to the integrated intel junko Ive got now
<alex_mayorga> why don-t order a Raven X1 or whatever they call the linux enabled lenovo tablets nowadays
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, cause those lack power compared to the t61p :) and because the t61p has decent linux support ... ibm was pretty good about that
<IcemanV9> man, alternative hardy is taking a long to detect network hardware ...
 * pwnguin has a widescreen 14.1
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jimmygoon, for t61? i think it's a quadro 140m, much better than intel afaik, similar to a gforce 8400m gs
<IcemanV9> s/long/long time
<pwnguin> from toshiba
<pwnguin> its a tablet though ;)
<pwnguin> it took me a long time to find a tablet with quality 3d
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jimmygoon, in other hand, t61p has a quadro fx 570m which is similar to a gforce 8600m gt
<jimmygoon> ( I don't know what any of those mean :P )
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jimmygoon, gforce 8600m gt is what mbp has
<alex_mayorga> pwnguin, what model is that?
<jimmygoon> [Hardy]TuTUXG, mk
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jimmygoon, what i mean is that the regular t61 is good enough on graphic side, much better than integrated intel cards
<macogw> IcemanV9: i dont have it at home
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jimmygoon, the t61p just offers some more extra
<jimmygoon> [Hardy]TuTUXG, yeah. I probably need to rethink just how much of a graphics card I REALLY need...
<macogw> IcemanV9: it's my dad's wireless card. we live 250 miles apart and are meeting up in florida for spring break, then going our separate ways again.
<pwnguin> alex_mayorga: tecra m7. i had to custom order the quadro nvs 110m, and i think they redid the model
<macogw> gluer: if you double click it should open in nautilus and let you do that
<pwnguin> ok, since there's so many laptop users here, anyone have an sd card and a  Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<alex_mayorga> toshiba really dropped the ball on killing that series
<macogw> pwnguin: yes
<IcemanV9> macogw: ah. oh well. i'm sure you can test it and find out. and, research on it before you go. good luck and have fun.
<pwnguin> in gutsy it would never work. now it's only a 50 / 50 chance
<macogw> IcemanV9: no idea of the model number...so no idea how to research that
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> pwnguin, i have a ext 6-1 card reader but i dont use it a lot
<macogw> on we have a different model then
<macogw> there are a few different TI 5-in-1 blah blah blah's
<macogw> mine has worked consistently since a week after feisty's release
<pwnguin> pcixx12
<macogw> and worked in edgy if i listed the modules in the /etc/modules
<gluer> last nite i used an old usb tv tuner through kaffeine ran it into stereo - tv - and projector on wall, through hardy didnt miss a beat
<gluer> hehehe
<macogw> pcixx12? where do you get that?
<pwnguin> lspci
<macogw> lspci doesnt say anything like that for me
<IcemanV9> cool, gluer
<pwnguin> Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
<gluer> ice! very very cool
<macogw> is that lscpi -v?
<pwnguin> nope
<macogw> mine sats exactly what you posted before....how did it change in 2 minutes?
<macogw> *says
<pwnguin> different line
<macogw> 04:09.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD) <-- mine
<macogw> oh
<gluer> ice: on projector the cube and the wobbly BS windows looks amazing
<macogw> ooo
<IcemanV9> gluer: ha. i am sure. :)
<gluer> hehehe
<macogw> ok mine says: 04:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller
<pwnguin> try lsmod | grep tifm
<macogw> they're all loaded, as they should be
<macogw> aren't yours?
<pwnguin> just two
<pwnguin> core and 7xx1
<macogw> modprobe the sd one?
<macogw> mmc_core should be calling tifm_sd
<macogw> wait wrong
<macogw> tifm_sd calls mmc_core
<pwnguin> they loaded
<pwnguin> but nothing changed in dmesg or the device itself
<macogw> probably to do with yours being an SD Host Controller and mine being CardBus
<pwnguin> i have cardbus listed as well
<pwnguin> but thats the interconnect i think
<pwnguin> but if you dont have the sd host then who knows
<macogw> nope...lspci | grep Texas gets the 5-in-1 line, the CardBus line, and one about FireWire
<pwnguin> anyways, ive seen bug reports about it in the past, but mine seemed extra broke.
<pwnguin> guess i'll reboot and hope the magic coin lands head up this time
<macogw> that line could be the explanation
<gluer> are avail WAP's supposed to give some kind of notification? i dont get any
<pwnguin> gluer: god i hope not. theres like 20 here
<gluer> ive got 2 cisco N1 cards in..im trying to get both running so i can get 600meg
<gluer> and two n1 waps
<gluer> pwnguin: lol mcdonalds is 250 metres from my house i could get free internet of their McWapCrap
<gluer> ;-)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> fuck adobe, seriously
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gluer> i agree.. i need wine to give me CS3 support
<jimmygoon> see yall thanks for the hearty hardy help
<gluer> can i bridge two n1 cards with two n1 waps?
<Fjodor_> Hmmm, any ideas about emerald-theme-manager not showing buttons to download themes even though subversion _is_ installed?
<crdlb> Fjodor_: that feature was removed since those repos no longer exist
<Fjodor_> crdlb: Ah, ok. That seems reasonable then ;-) But where and how do I get themes then?
<crdlb> Fjodor_: there are themes on various websites like gnome-look.org
<pwnguin> macogw: going through the bugs, i seem to have found a script that eventually brings up the sd card by adding/removing the module
<pwnguin> macogw: i see you used to have problems with sd too ;)
<crdlb> (they're usually incorrectly labeled as "beryl themes")
<Fjodor_> crdlb: Ok, thanks again :-)
<Lynoure> KDE3.5.9 and KDE4.0 kubuntus seem to have different install images, is it easy to install both versions of kde on a single instance of the OS in hardy?
<macogw> pwnguin: yes in edgy it required manually loading the modules and in feisty devel it was broken, then fixed, then they dropped the driver version number backwards (doh!) and then a week or two after feisty's release they brought back the working driver
<pwnguin> macogw: i noticed it worked in like dapper or edgy for the first time and was happy
<pwnguin> then it stopped working; even the scripts to try a billion times would fail
<pwnguin> apparently mandriva patched this by updating the timeout for sd
<pwnguin> from 2 to 10
<pwnguin> looking what it's set to currently
<macogw> ugh
<pwnguin> yea, it's still set to 2
<macogw> ubuntu devs say rhythmbox came from gnome in feb, after the patch for my issue was committed, so it's in hardy
<macogw> gnome devs say this means the problem is hal's not theirs
<macogw> hal reports correct info, so rhythmbox has to be doing it wrong
<pwnguin> rhythmbox didnt come from gnome
<pwnguin> it came from debian
<Lynoure> I wonder if my question was too stupid or too difficult... I'd expect someone to know.
<pwnguin> Lynoure: it SHOULD be trivial, but i dont use kde
<pwnguin> maybe they make it hard?
<gluer> in my opinion i dont think any question is stupid
<pwnguin> Lynoure: you've excluded the possibility that nobody is using kubuntu ;)
<Lynoure> pwnguin: was not hard in gutsy, but kind of hoping to get certain answer from someone before choosing which image to install
<pwnguin> "image"?
<Lynoure> pwnguin: someone is, maybe not just awake
<Lynoure> pwnguin: which image to install from...
<pwnguin> you should be able to set up whatever if you're clever enough
<pwnguin> it's all the same repos and apt
<Lynoure> pwnguin: Not a native speaker. Not interested in being 'clever' at this point, just wanting to test things as-is.
<pwnguin> well, i havent done what you're looking for. anyone else is welcome to chime in here.
<Lynoure> pwnguin: one of the things that get too little testing on Kubuntu side is the doing things by the book, the way reasonably new user would. So that's my hobby =)
<pwnguin> Lynoure: knock yourself out. i just try to get all my hardware working ;
<gluer> lynoure: is the an edubuntu?
<gluer> there
<Lynoure> gluer: Sorry, I did not understand your question... I don't use edubuntu.
<gluer> i have over 800 pcs just waiting for novell to produce a deb login client and i will swap to ubuntu
<macogw> pwnguin: well i'm compiling gnome's svn now, so we'll see
<Lynoure> gluer: I hope it will happen soon. Or that a compatible open source client will be developed.
<gluer> damn: i really hope so too, ive been on this channel for ages trying to figure out a way to have that happen...
<gluer> friggin novell
<gluer> in australia majority of colleges are still using novell
<Lynoure> gluer: you could try to scare them into it with an impatient letter, maybe co-signed with someone else
<gluer> ive done all that! many times...with different products they drop..
<gluer> anyway wrong channel to discuss hehehe
<gluer> any chance ubuntu can create a novell login client? i mean a proper one
<gluer> :-)
<macogw> pwnguin: ah ha! youre right.  it was synced from debian in feb, but debian sync'd before dec
<Lynoure> gluer: I messaged you a bit on this...
<clsk> If I install the alpha version will I be able to upgrade to the beta and then to the final release without having to reinstall?
<Lynoure> clsk: that's how it is supposed to go, yes.
<gluer> lynoure: apologies was just servicing the hardware on my wife
<gluer> ;-)
<pwnguin> macogw: well, i am amazing
<macogw> pwnguin: at least given that the SVN works, that's what i assume happened
<awalton__> macogw, I checked the rb source myself, that patch is definitely in ubuntu's sync.
<awalton__> it's possible a newer patched fixed the issue though.
<macogw> heyy you're the same person
<awalton__> indeed. I am a.walton
 * macogw is slow
<macogw> ok so then i guess the request on the bug should be to sync to upstream rhythmbox?
<awalton__> if gnome were awesome and used git, I'd tell you to git-bisect and find the commit so we could backport it.
<awalton__> but yeah, you can see if the powers that be will backport it from svn
<macogw> is there any way to figure out *which* patch to rhythmbox fixed it? aside from doing checkouts from different time periods to see when it suddenly works correctly?
<awalton__> that's pretty much what git-bisect does.
<macogw> where would i find these Powers That Be?
<macogw> #ubuntu-devel?
<awalton__> I'm not sure, which master of the universe is responsible for gnome, or specifically, rhythmbox?
<macogw> it wouldnt be MOTU
<macogw> that's all in main
<awalton__> it's probably seb128, but Im not 100% on that.
<awalton__> if he's in nautilus in the next couple of days I'll ping him about it
<macogw> well he should be getting emails from launchpad about it
<macogw> he's listed as subscribed...i guess cuz he got auto-subscribed
<DanaG> I like the toned-down wallpaper, but it seems a bit ugly color to me.
<DanaG> My mom described the old one, at least, as looking like "baby puke".
<macogw> the old one looked like the outside of a soymilk bottle
<macogw> well, chocolate soymilk
<macogw> my cousin called it chocolate mousse and asked for a spoon
<macogw> this is the soymilk i mean: http://www.iateapie.net/images/brands/silkchocolatemilk.jpg
<DanaG> Oh, good point there; however, the brown would need a bit of tweaking.
<gluer> my couches are a very nice chocolate color
<gluer> hehe
<DanaG> Hmm,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=715530&page=7
<gluer> i think the hardy wallpaper looks terrible
<DanaG> Take a look at my tweaked heron linked in there.
<DanaG> Yeah, the current gross brown-orange looks bad to me.
<gluer> yeh ok but its 'tweaked' pls dont release this one
<awalton__> macogw, I really can't find that bug in that plugin, it hasn't even changed since that patch was introduced in december.. it had to have been fixed elsewhere.
<DanaG> Have you ever seen the Red HP laptop in Best Buy?  Try setting it to the 'woodgrain' wallpaper -- it looks really really nice.
<ethana2> approved to run updates now?
<ethana2> everyone liking them today?  no explosions?
<ethana2> ...here i go
<DanaG> Specifically, look at the wallpaper with the tree-ish thingy:  http://h50146.www5.hp.com/products/portables/personal/zen_wallpaper/
<DanaG> Some of these textures can also be inspiration:  http://h50146.www5.hp.com/products/portables/personal/zen_design.html
<macogw> ethana2: its all working fine
<macogw> awalton__: weird
<awalton__> it is :-/
<macogw> well, all i know is that svn version works and ubuntu version doesnt
<macogw> well....ubuntu version works for many values of works, but not this wone
<macogw> s/wone/one
<awalton__> well, at least that gives you a well defined start and end point for git-bisect.
<pwnguin> macogw: you're funny. "rhythmbox maintainer"
<macogw> why?
<pwnguin> there are no owners in ubuntu
<gluer> DanaG: i can tell you that just like i did with xp a few years the first thing i did was mod my desktop to suite me, i feel the wallpaper looks crappy, I could open my freezer right now, and open my tub of half eaten choc and caramel swirl icecream and take a high res pic and it would look better
<macogw> really?
<pwnguin> there's just "last guy who touched this"
<macogw> but there are maintainers listed in the packaging stuff...
<Arelis> is the BETA released?
<DanaG> When in Windows, I use the Eminence theme.
<ethana2> Arelis:...
<macogw> Arelis: no
<ethana2> Arelis: last time i checked the release
<gluer> DG: first impressions really do count
<ethana2> Arelis: there was no beta planned
<Arelis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta <-- this page exists. But the HardyHeron page only has alpha 1 to 6
<ethana2> exactly
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/hp%20kuti%20heron%20tweaked.png
<gluer> especially with the students
<DanaG> cool idea there.
<pwnguin> macogw: there's an original maintainer, but that's from debian.
<awalton__> macogw, there have only been about 300 commits between then and now, should only take 8-10 git-bisect steps to find the bug.
<DanaG> This thing here will also likely need some sort of bisect:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194214
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed]
<macogw> Arelis: beta freeze has happened, but not beta release
<ethana2> DanaG: very nice
<pwnguin> macogw: ubuntu desktop team is the maintainer of rhythmbox
<macogw> oh
<DanaG> That's one of HP's business-laptop wallpapers.
<DanaG> With the heron on top.
<Arelis> macogw: alright. And is there new artwork yet?
<macogw> you mean different from gutsy? yes
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Wallpapers/
<Arelis> can you show me a screenshot of the whole package and the GTK+ theme?
<DanaG> Specifically, it's Wallpapers/Third/Portrait
<macogw> i also dont think Rhythmbox should report that there are whatever-hundred files missing because you unplugged the PMP
<macogw> and ooo weird
<macogw> awalton__: here's one better
<macogw> now that ive compiled the svn one, the original works
<macogw> well, compiled and used
<macogw> :-/ that could just have to do with dynamically linked libraries & plugins and path order though
<awalton__> that's just plain weird.
<DanaG> Anyway, I'm going to go to bed in about 8 minutes.
<macogw> so specific
<Arelis> Guys, is this message true?: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/02/04/new-theme-for-ubuntu-804-deferred/
<awalton__> could be HAL magic voodoo though.
<awalton__> I've seen some really really weird things come out of HAL.
<DanaG> That heron on HP wallpaper is pretty snazzy.  Picture that with Ubuntu colors, and not as much of an obvious copy of HP's design.
<DanaG> Oh hey, if you check out the Second wallpaper, and invert the screen, that looks cool, too.
<macogw> awalton__: i reproduced it 3x with the old one :-/
<macogw> then i compiled svn and it worked
<macogw> then i tried old one after compiling svn and it worked too
<macogw> which is freaky
<awalton__> that it is.
<awalton__> did you upgrade that machine from gutsy to hardy?
<macogw> no
<awalton__> there goes that theory.
<macogw> i installed hardy fresh to kill the virus (Windows) that the repair place installed on it
<macogw> that was only 2...maybe 3...weeks ago
<awalton__> sounds like fun
<awalton__> it's probably some little thing that we're missing, like a gconf key schema that wasn't installed or something
<awalton__> but I really have no idea, it's just plain bizarre
<oxigen> oh, there are some new upgrades in the repository, any major problems with it?
<macogw> no
<macogw> theyre fine
<oxigen> cool! :)
<brianski> how's hardy looking for those who are using it?
<wxPython> hello
<wxPython> brianski as i've read a hardy review, it is already a very promising thing as it stated
<wxPython> and that was said for hardy alpha 6! ;)
<wxPython> wait till the final version arrives
<wxPython> when more bugs are fixed and stuff like that
<wxPython> then it'll be even better as it already is ;)
<wxPython> ubuntu is better than every linux distro
<wxPython> if you ask me ;)
<wxPython> can't wait for the beta
<wxPython> to test it
<wxPython> and the final version of course :)
<brianski> wxPython: well i like ubuntu plenty too, my hopes are up for hardy
<cwillu> brianski, it's looking to be a fairly amazing release
<cwillu> technically at least
<brianski> but they were high for gutsy, and i was let down. i'm hoping the fact that it's a LTS release, and that various risks were taken in gutsy will mean a nice, featureful yet relatively bug-free release
<brianski> maybe like the rule for apple, aovid the .0 releases, ubuntu's rule will be avoid the .-1 releases ;-)
<cwillu> b43 for the broadcom wireless cards, cfs scheduler, ff3, pulse audio, etc
<brianski> yeah i'm looking forward to pulse audio and tickless on amd64
<wxPython> brianski yes, the LTS thing does promise a stable distro but nothing is bug-free, only bug-less :)
<brianski> cwillu: ff3?
<wxPython> yeah
<cwillu> default browser is ff3
<brianski> what's that?
<cwillu> firefox 3
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> firefox3
<brianski> oh
<brianski> duh
<wxPython> firefox
<brianski> nice
<cwillu> extremely improved memory usage, big performance increases across the board
<brianski> ffox3 is kind of disappointing to me, but that's another story
<wxPython> but they'll include the beta in the final release
<brianski> cwillu: i'm waiting with baited breath for ff4 already, heh
<wxPython> ff3 will be beta
<cwillu> lol
<brianski> tamarin, better threading support, etc.
<wxPython> well, unless the mozilla group releases the final version fast ;)
<cwillu> yep, that'll be nice
<brianski> isn't cfs scheduler already on gutsy?
<wxPython> cfs?
<wxPython> what is that?
<brianski> huh it looks like it isn't
<brianski> completely fair scheduler
<wxPython> oh
<brianski> a better scheduler for desktops and laptops
<wxPython> is rhythmbox going to be replaced with some other app?
<brianski> ? what's wrong with rhythmbox?
<wxPython> because rhythmbox sux
<brianski> hmm, i rather like it
<brianski> you can always install k3b or somesuch
<wxPython> amarok rox
<brianski> err s/k3b/amarok/
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> brianski, cfs is not in gusty afaik
<brianski> brainfart
<woden> what's the name of the package to install libc header files onto my system?
<brianski> [Hardy]TuTUXG: yeah it looks like it isn't
<brianski> libc6-dev?
<brianski> or maybe linux-libc-dev
<sigp239> brianski:  Is that it?
<brianski> (but i'm running gutsy so it might have changed)
<brianski> sigp239: not sure, i always just install build-essential and don't worry about the particulars
<wxPython> How to make Amarok my default music player on gnome?
<wxPython> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/amarok /usr/local/bin/rhythmbox
<pwnguin> thats a terrible way
<pwnguin> right click on a .ogg (or .mp3)
<pwnguin> go to properties
<pwnguin> "open with"
<wxPython> Just go to System -> Preferred Applications -> Multimedia
<wxPython> Then chose Custom Player option and type amarok in Command field.
<wxPython> or is there another way?
<pwnguin> that'd probably be the best
<wxPython> because i want to make amarok the system default media player
<wxPython> so when music button on my multimedia keyboard is pressed, amarok should start
<wxPython> and also when i plug in my iPod or my mp3 player, amarok should start
<wxPython> this is the answer...
<wxPython> http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/04/how-to-use-amarok-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/
<wxPython> ;)
<wxPython> i'll post the answer anyway
<wxPython> How to make Amarok the default software for your iPod
<wxPython>    1. Select System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media.
<wxPython> 2. Select the Multimedia tab and then click the Browse… button in the Portable Music Players section.
<oxigen> hmm, i just noticed that i dont have games (hmm, except Dreamchess) any more in the menu? am i alone with this?
<wxPython> 3. Assuming you installed Amarok in the default location, select File System from the Places column, then the usr folder and finally the bin folder. Scroll down to amarok, select it and then click the Open button.
<wxPython> 4. Back at the Removable Devices and Media Preferences window, click the Close button.
<wxPython> 5. The next time you plug in your iPod, Amarok will launch.
<wxPython> say i have a SanDisk Sansa e260 mp3 player... is it also possible to configure Amarok for it?
<wxPython> do i have to choose the MTP Media Device in Amarok configuration and set my player's USMmode to MTP?
<wxPython> *USB mode to MTP
<wxPython> ?
<wxPython> maybe i need to install the plugin for that?
<wxPython> maybe i need to install the sansa plugin or something so that it's available in the Media Devices plugin combobox...?
<wxPython> are you all dead or what
<oxigen> wxPython: maybe you should ask this @ #amarok or something..
<wxPython> ?
<wxPython> okay i will
<KEB1> hello, i want to use  firefox 2, how can i make that  its german?
<KEB1> under gusty i have only to type "mozilla-firefox-locale-de-de"
<KEBA> (10:02:32) KEBA: hello, i want to use  firefox 2, how can i make that  its german?
<KEBA> (10:03:08) KEBA: under gusty i have only to type "mozilla-firefox-locale-de-de"
<kristian42> It seems like i'm getting a generic video driver on a64 and the included nvidia driver does not work. Any suggestions ?
<jimqode> New time zone selector is a pain in the neck
<jimqode> Are the going to change it back? I think they should.
<kyklone> may you make a screenshot?
<kyklone> :)
<jimqode> kyklone, was it at me?
<kyklone> ya
<jimqode> it is an interactivity problem, not a visual one
<jimqode> screenshot wouldn't tell anything
<jimqode> in gutsy, first click zoomed the map
<jimqode> then you selected a city
<jimqode> in hardy map zoom when you put you pointer in the map
<jimqode> then moving the pointer pans the map and also moves the pointer
<kyklone> ah this timezone selector... i dont think it is even work since time is UTC anyway
<kyklone> i expected UTC/localtime switcher or something
<jimqode> hmm i'm still not sure we're talking about the same issue :)
<jimqode> i'm talking about the timezone selector in the ubuntu installer
<kyklone> yeah i know
<|DuReX|> It would be cool if dmraid devices would get a /dev/disk/by-uuid symlink etc .. :s
<kyklone> <jimqode> no matter what you select in ubuntu installer, time will be UTC
<jimqode> kyklone, but that's a separate problem altogether. Never mind I found the bug report for this one.
<jimqode> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/199728
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199728 in ubiquity "hardy alpha6 install timezone map" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kyklone> jimqode: well this probably not a bug but usability problem... i mean i think it is intended
<jimqode> well it's not a very good idea then. I had to struggle for minutes on that screen. There is no option for Istanbul on the dropdown
<Hobbsee> wonder why evand hasn't responded to that yet
<gebeleizis> [help] ubuntu hardy, thunderbird gets the ugliest fonts (this is because they are so small, but if I change the size then all the other applications get to big fonts). Why is this happening?
<Hobbsee> gebeleizis: change it in thunderbird preferences, not the entire gnome
<gebeleizis> how? I am playing with fonts in thunderbird and nothing
<gebeleizis> it only changes the fonts inside the mails, but the menus and stuff nothing
<kyklone> and openoffice in kubuntu not obey system font settings...
<kyklone> and i found no way to fix it inside openoffice
<Hobbsee> gebeleizis: hmm, strange.  i don't know.
<Hobbsee> kyklone: no, you'll need to change that in the open office settings
<Hobbsee> or the gtk apps module in system settings, come to think of it
<kyklone> from what i remember openoffice not have setting to make fonts antialiased (appear not thick), dunno about gtk module
<kyklone> or this is not work
<nacer> hey hey
<kyklone> is openoffice gtk app?
<nacer> do you know the bug waiting for root file system
<nacer> with the generic kernel
<nacer> with the 386 one he s booting
<kyklone> Hobbsee, from what i reading on internet, openoffice is not gtk, it can use gtk, or can use QT
<kyklone> uses own toolkit internally
<afflux> ubotu: mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gebeleizis> I just reinstalled thunderbird with ubuntuzilla and everything is good
<kyklone> ubuntuzilla?
<gebeleizis> http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<|DuReX|> I upgraded to Hardy :) works perfect, but still I can't get my wireless card into Master mode, i get: after iwconfig wlan0 mode Master, 'SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument'
<|DuReX|> :(
<kyklone> <gebeleizis> isnt backports must be a better way than this? to install latest software...
<cwillu> |DuReX|, just want to make sure you know what you're into, 'works perfect' doesn't mean it'll still work perfect tomorrow, you know that right? :p
<|DuReX|> ofc :) not a linux noob :)
<|DuReX|> :p
<cwillu> okay, just making sure (the libc debacle, et al :p)
<cwillu> what chipset?
<|DuReX|> RTL 8187
<cwillu> bah, no experience with that set, sorry
<gebeleizis> I hae no ideaa, but the fact that is working...I don't care
<|DuReX|> it uses a real linux driver at least
<|DuReX|> no ndiswrapper
<cwillu> why must gvfs be such an unreliable piece of !#!@#!@?
<cwillu> I have yet to be able to use it for a solid day without it hanging nautilus
<kyklone> ubuntu have drop-down menu for grub installation but kubuntu not
<kyklone> mm i just tested openoffice fonts in kubuntu once again, and KDE font settings are applied this time, no configuration required... but this is openoffice 2.4.0... i probably tested 2.3.1 last time
<kyklone> nice
<kyklone> if its not related to video driver... cuz now i run this in virtual machine
<wxPython> hello
<secretlondon> hi
<wxPython> there is one question that i have regarding to hardy heron
<wxPython> is there going to be an internet connection wizard in Ubuntu 8.04?
<wxPython> as a newbie, i had to do  sudo pppoeconf
<secretlondon> I doubt it as there isn't one yet
<wxPython> and i wasn't very keen on this
<secretlondon> there does seem to be issues with ppp currently
<wxPython> hmm
<secretlondon> as network manager doesn't seem to deal well with dial up connections
<wxPython> in ubuntu hardy?
<secretlondon> eg firefox thinks i'm offline until I tell it otherwise
<secretlondon> yes in hardy
<wxPython> hmmm
<secretlondon> I use wvdial to get my connection
<wxPython> so you don't do  sudo pppoeconf in the console?
<wxPython> but i am refering to pppoe
<wxPython> not ppp
<kyklone> <wxPython> network manager now includes simple GUI for pppoe connections
<kyklone> also GPRS
<wxPython> wow
<wxPython> great
<KEBA> hello, i cant choose my nvidia driver, what can i do?
<secretlondon> kyklone the gprs doesn't work for me (or didn't)
<wxPython> kyklone where is it located?
<wxPython> System > .... ?
<kyklone> <secretlondon> did you initialized gprs modem with wvdialconf ?
<kyklone> after that i think it should work
<KEBA> my xorg.conf is really really broken, but i cant configurate "it"
<secretlondon> kyklone its set up in wvdial.conf
<wxPython> what's the label of the that GUI for pppoe connections?
<wxPython> i am not on hardy now so i can't look
<kyklone> <secretlondon> well maybe it is just old mess, that network manager dont write "auto interface" in config file currently, maybe it is not work cuz of it, but i think it should be fixed
<wxPython> in Windows XP, there is New Connection Wizard
<wxPython> but in Hardy it is what?
<kyklone> pppoe work for me if i fix "interfaces" file after network manager made its changes
<kyklone> wxPython i click in tray, manual config
<wxPython> kyklone please report that as a bug then ;)
<kyklone> its called network applet in administration probably
<secretlondon> network settings
<wxPython> Fedora has a nice GUI to set an internet connection
<savvas> pff.. imagine that a person evan in launchpad marked my older bug report as a duplicate of a newer one, which didn't provide any more info than the one I reported
<wxPython> ubuntu never had one of those things
<secretlondon> it doesn't have a phone number to dial for gprs, I need that for my 3g/hsdpa connection
<kyklone> <secretlondon> now i see, you completely right
<kyklone> i need to set up phone number too
<wxPython> i would like to have a list of available choices whether i want to create a modem connection or a token ring connection or a xDSL connection...
<wxPython> is that present now in hardy?
<savvas> hm..
<wxPython> because i hate to open the console and do  sudo pppoeconf
<wxPython> Fedora has a nice GUI to set an internet connection
<kyklone> but fedora have no gprs support and no MS vpn support
<wxPython> *has no ;)
<savvas> anyone using firefox beta 4 ?:) try download a pdf, what's the default "open with" application there?
<wxPython> savvas i'll test
<savvas> like http://www.iso.org/iso/iso_3166-3_newsletter_i-5.pdf
<wxPython> does it matter if i'm on Windows and not on Linux?
<kyklone> wxPython: what you mean? i tested fedora 9 alpha
<savvas> i don't think so wxPython, but give it a swirl
<wxPython> ok
<wxPython> ha!
<wxPython> the pdf just opened
<wxPython> no choice dialog whatsoever
<savvas> it's probably an ubuntu issue
<wxPython> yeah
<savvas> the applications tab in the preferences is empty
<kyklone> well what network manager version now in hardy? 0.6.5? cuz i heard it should be released with 0.6.6 or something, and _may be_ 0.7. so some things should be changed
<wxPython> i have Adobe Reader installed which handled the pdf file opening by default
<savvas>   Installed: 0.6.6-0ubuntu1
<kyklone> mmm
<wxPython> there's a nasty thing in ff 3.0b4 you know...
<AntonChigurh> is this to be in hardy? http://wicd.sourceforge.net
<wxPython> if i view a page and press the WWW button on my multimedia keyboard, that does not open a new www.google.com site in a new tab
<wxPython> new pages should be opened in new tabs is my setting
<pax``> Hello, are there any known bugs/somewhere I could look for them regarding language switch applet? I have english and russian in the layouts, alt-shift for switching - for some reason it won't work - no switching happens, can't type anything in russian
<wxPython> if i view www.ubuntu.com and i press the WWW button on my multimedia keyboard, then this page (ubuntu.ccm) is changed to www.google.com    i HATE that
<kyklone> savvas: must be a very recent update cuz alpha 6 shipped with 0.6.5
<wxPython> it should open a new instance of firefox (if set so in the preferences) or it should open the new page in the new tab (if, again, set so in the preferences)
<wxPython> can i report this bug?
<kyklone> <pax``> same here, have this sine alpha 4 or something, work if you re-check alt+shift switching option
<kyklone> sine=since
<pax``> kyklone, hmm... indeed, thanks, didn't know about the workaround, was stuck with X's transliterated cyrillic method >.<
<wxPython> there's a nasty thing in ff 3.0b4 you know...
<wxPython> if i view a page and press the WWW button on my multimedia keyboard, that does not open a new www.google.com site in a new tab
<wxPython> it should open a new instance of firefox (if set so in the preferences) or it should open the new page in the new tab (if, again, set so in the preferences)
<wxPython> new pages should be opened in new tabs is my setting
<wxPython> so why the hell does this stupid thing occur?
<wxPython> a bug?
<lime4x4> heres an odd problem running hardy mythbuntu as long as i have the wired ethernet connected my wireless works
<Seveas> !hardy | lime4x4
<ubotu> lime4x4: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<secretlondon> setting my 3g modem up as a serial modem does seem to work
<rod> Hey the daily images report for the last few days that openoffice wont build. Well I dont need openoffice, but will the daily image still succesfully complete the install process?
<Balaams_Miracle> Question: How risky is it for a not completely unexperienced user to upgrade to the first beta of any new Ubuntu release when it comes out?
<savvas> it's not recommended to use the daily images rod
<sn0> Balaams_Miracle very risky :)
<sn0> generally if you have to ask, its not recommended
<Balaams_Miracle> sn0: I mean, i am quite adventurous, but at the same time i wouldn't want to get stuck with broken system-critical stuff which wouldn't be fixed for weeks.
<rod> savvas, i tried the latest alpha but then i have to download 200mb....
<Balaams_Miracle> sn0: days would still be acceptable though :-)
<savvas> rod: it's much safer to wait for the beta then
<KrimZon> mine was broken for 9 hours on thursday :)
<kyklone> generally... system critical stuff can be succesfuly broken for a weeks in released OS too
<KEBA> K(14:19:45) KEBA: my xorg.conf is really really broken, but i cant configurate "it"
<savvas> Balaams_Miracle: here's a suggestion, if you want to really contribute, when the beta is out download the desktop live cd and give it a swirl, report bugs about your hardware or if you notice anything not working
<rod> yeah well.... I just want to know if the installation will fail if there is a non-essential package broken... thats all
<rod> ill fix it afterwards
<KrimZon> but i installed hardy because it was the only ubuntu that would install with wubi and supported my graphics card properly
<savvas> rod: I think openoffice is "hardwired" to the ubuntu-desktop package, maybe it will, maybe it won't, if you're ready to take your chances, give it a go :)
<Balaams_Miracle> savvas: I have been running hardy in a VM since before the first alpha without any real breakage so far. I'm just curious as to how big the risk at breakage is in comparison to the alphas. My guess is that the risk is lower, though still present, but am i right?
<Balaams_Miracle> with "real" i meant "permanent"
<cwillu> Balaams_Miracle, libc
<Balaams_Miracle> cwillu: What about libc?
<cwillu> that's the risk.
<cwillu> that's what breaks, that's the worst that could happen really
<Balaams_Miracle> cwillu: Are you saying that it _will_ break, that is _is_ broken, or that it _might_ break?
<cwillu> the only way your vm install didn't break multiple times in many different ways over the last months is if you didn't update it
<kyklone> <Balaams_Miracle> i guess you need a real analysis of risks, i will be interested to look at it too, it may be real costly... and not a "chat" matter... you always have risks of failures, and most weak part of linux is X, i think.
<Balaams_Miracle> cwillu: True, i'm not running the VM every day...
<cwillu> I've been running hardy on my desktops since alpha1, but I never update them all at the same time
<cwillu> currently things seem stable
<cwillu> I wouldn't run it on a remote machine though
<kyklone> Balaams_Miracle: are you running nuclear reactor on linux?
<Balaams_Miracle> kyklone: Heh, no. But i am running a shoutcast server which i want to keep up 24/7 (or the nearest to that)
<cwillu> I guess that's probably a good way of putting it, actually:  hardy is still in 'physical access' mode, don't run it if you can't fix the box from scratch :p
<cwillu> Balaams_Miracle, well, that's a no brainer then, don't even think about running it.  You need to be able to apply updates in case of security issues, etc, but you can't trust that the updates won't break everything :p
<kyklone> Balaams_Miracle: why you want to upgrade to hardy?
<kyklone> even beta
<Lynoure> Balaams_Miracle: actually even wait a bit after the official release... to be safer.
<Balaams_Miracle> kyklone: Because i'm involved in translating Ubuntu to Dutch (working on the docs right now). It helps a lot if you can compare the actual menu items with what the docs say.
<nomasteryoda> because hardy has lots of new stuff would be my answer
<nomasteryoda> even if its still bit buggy
<kyklone> nomasteryoda: yes but does it matter for shoutcast server?
<Balaams_Miracle> nomasteryoda: That too, and that stuff will need to be translated too
<Balaams_Miracle> kyklone: That shoutcast server is my workstation at the same time :-)
<cwillu> well, now you're just being silly :)
<kyklone> Balaams_Miracle: you may just run VM
<cwillu> or buy a cheap used machines
<cwillu> s/s//
<Balaams_Miracle> Shoutcast doesn't require a lot of resources, so there's plenty of room for it being a workstation.
<cwillu> yes, but if you need reliability, then running it on a workstation isn't conducive to the type of things people do on workstations
<soto> What happens between beta freeze and beta release?
<cwillu> bug fixes and testing
<cwillu> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Balaams_Miracle> cwillu: If i could afford to buy anything, i would have. I wouldn't have run Hardy in a VM either. Not that you had any way of knowing that, but still.
<soto> cwillu: Is there an unofficial beta release candidate (post alpha-6, pre-beta)?
<soto> Besides just pulling the packages.
<Balaams_Miracle> soto: Wait 5 more days until the first beta
<cwillu> soto, apply every update that shows up in update-manager (+proposed repos) :p
<soto> Balaams_Miracle: When is the beta release 'frozen'? The day before the official release?
<Balaams_Miracle> soto: IIRC, the beta freeze is already in effect...
<cwillu> Balaams_Miracle, honestly, if you can't afford to lose the machine, then don't.  As nice as it is to have lots of people testing, I don't think anybody would want to see you stranded because of a test install gone south
<Balaams_Miracle> cwillu: It's not just testing, it's primarily translating.
<cwillu> yes, but if the install stops booting for whatever reason, are you pooched, or do you have something else you can boot?
<Balaams_Miracle> cwillu: As long as i can get into a terminal, either from a LiveCD or on my harddisk, then i believe i can keep my machine up and keep working.
<cwillu> okay, then it's just a matter of pain tolerance;  you could run ibex if you really wanted to :)
<Balaams_Miracle> cwillu: Also, i make frequent backups of my home, and i would make a full system backup if i were preparing to install the beta. (BTW: what's ibex?)
<cwillu> !ibex
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<Balaams_Miracle> cwillu: Ah! I wasn't aware that it already had a name.
<wxPython> in Firefox 3.0 Beta 4, the page is reloaded if the homepage button is pressed in multimedia keyboard, and it doesn't matter whether the setting is set to 'New pages should be opened in:   a new tab'   or   'New pages should be opened in:   a new window'
<cwillu> it'll probably work fine then, as long as you take precautions
<cwillu> I just want to point out the conflict between 'something I kinda want to be up 24/7' and 'need to do work on a development version' :p
<cwillu> but if you're okay with that, then go ahead :)
<Balaams_Miracle> cwillu: Thanks for all the info. I realize that there seems to be a contradiction in what i said, but the 24/7 uptime is something that i would like to happen. The translations though, are what need to happen. In other words, to me, the translations have priority over uptime.
<Balaams_Miracle> But if i can have my cake and eat it too, then that would be even better :-))
<cwillu> If you have no choice but to have your cake, then the eating of it is left to fate.  You'll probably be able to eat it though :p
<Balaams_Miracle> LOL!
<cwillu> anyways, I'm going to bed :p
<secretlondon> personally I don't see much point in having cake if you can't eat it
<savvas> what cake?
<savvas> oh
<Exilant> i'm just wondering, isn't hardy LTS?
<virtuald> it will be
<bob__> hi guys, I just upgraded to alpha 6, and I'm having major problems
<virtuald> sounds like an enjoyable experience ;)
<Exilant> also for kubuntu? the wikipedia page says differernt
<spiderfire> is compiz etc not needed now with the kde4 desktop?
<kalatian> Gnome Hardy is LTS
<Exilant> spiderfire: no
<kalatian> Kubuntu is not because of KDE4, IIRC
<Exilant> ah, i see
<kalatian> KDE4 is (apparently) not stable enough to base an LTS on
<spiderfire> so i can uninstall my compiz stuff?
<kalatian> spiderfire: if you uninstall it and it doesn't work, reinstall it
<kalatian> but I think KDE4 has a built in compositor, so you should be fine
<spiderfire> plasma eh?
<Exilant> no, it in fact isn't
 * kalatian doesn't use KDE4
<Exilant> me too
<Exilant> i installed it, but it really isn't that usable
<kalatian> I installed it and it looked awesome, missing some key features, so I'm waiting for the 4.1 release :)
<bob__> can some one please help me
<bob__> i upgraded to heron last night and now every time i reboot my resolution goes back to being tiny
<bob__> and my xorg.conf file is messed, I tried to edit it but it changes back on reboot
<spiderfire> bob__: do you use an nvidia card?
<Exilant> somehow the xorg.conf is widely ignored anyway
<bob__> spiderfire: intel gma x
<bob__> 3100
<spiderfire> bob__: does that load as a module?
<bob__> spiderfire: i'm not sure what you mean
<kalatian> someone correct me if I'm wrong -- newer versions of Xorg don't use xorg.conf as much as older versions
<spiderfire> when the kernel boots it looks for modules you need and loads them
<kalatian> I'd like to say they don't use it at all, but I think that's pushing it
<BUGabundo> no they don't, kalatian
<spiderfire> kalatian: it is used
<jpbotelho> hi.. the last firefox upgrade lost all my bookmarks. any1 know how i fix it??
<BUGabundo> one is created only for certain things
<BUGabundo> for compatibility
<kalatian> BUGabundo: no they aren't used, or no, they are used?
<bob__> what should I do, because its setting my resolution to tiny so I can barely see every time i reboot?
<BUGabundo> well, kalatian, when you install it, it doesn't create one imeaditly
<spiderfire> bob__: well first look and see if you video card is loaded
<BUGabundo> but I seem to have one...
<kalatian> BUGabundo: got ya :D
<BUGabundo> of course I did a dist-upgrade
<bob__> spiderfire: how?
<kalatian> (I hate English :P)
<spiderfire> bob__: type lsmod in a terminal
<BUGabundo> but have removed mine in the past
<kalatian> I should probably update my Hardy computer in the morning since they've fixed the libc6 bugs
<bob__> spiderfire: whole bunch of stuff poped up
<BUGabundo> eheh haven't you yet, kalatian?
<BUGabundo> I do mine 2-3 times a day
<spiderfire> bob__:  you dont see your card mentioned there
<BUGabundo> of course I was it by libc6 bug.....
<kalatian> I have to get the thing out and plug it in, it's kind of a pain
<BUGabundo> damn screen went to sleep, and I couldn't login.
<kalatian> I wasn't hit by the libc6 bug :P
<jpbotelho> hi.. in the last firefox upgrade i lost all my bookmarks. any1 know how i fix it??
<bob__> spiderfire: I wouldn't really know what to look for, I'm a linux noob
<spiderfire> bob__: ok jus sec
<BUGabundo> jpbotelho: there should be a folder with backups
<bob__> spiderfire: pastebin?
<spiderfire> sure
<dashua> +OK QIwod.TuV7s/
<BUGabundo> look in .mozilla/firefox/PROFILE/bookmarks-backup
<bob__> spiderfire: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59680/
<spiderfire> bob__: whatever you got ill look at
<jpbotelho> i have this bkp.. but i need use it in firefox
<bob__> spiderfire: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59680/
<BUGabundo> sure jpbotelho
<BUGabundo> just rename it
<BUGabundo> or copy it to the original file
<BUGabundo> there should be an bookmarks.html in the folder
<BUGabundo> and then again, since FF3 uses sqlite, that won't do it
<BUGabundo> but you can try importing them
<burner> ff3 doesn't use bookmarks.html?!?!?
<Wartorn> When i have an Intel X3100 graphics chip, what driver should i use? when im looking at "Screens and graphics preferences" it shows "Driver: none" and the second says driver: vesa - generic.
<Wartorn> which seems odd
<kalatian> Wartorn: there should be an intel driver of some sort
<wxPython> please tell me something
<burner> driver is "intel" I think
<Wartorn> also, when i press "test" with that setting, it says it failed
<BUGabundo> I don't think so burner
<wxPython> please visit this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361
<jpbotelho> i have alot of problens with navigation and bookmarks toolbar..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Unknown,In progress]
<burner> BUGabundo: guess i dont' know the newer instel things... i use nvidia here
<BUGabundo> yeah that new bar sucks, jpbotelho
<bob__> spiderfire?
<wxPython> does In Progress mean that the bug is in the progress of being fixed?
<BUGabundo> and it is case-insencitive!!!!
<wxPython> does In Progress means that the bug is in the progress of being fixed?
<wxPython> please visit this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361
<spiderfire> bob__: just thinking
<wxPython> well?
<bob__> ok
<spiderfire> bob__: well it looks like your card is there
<bob__> spiderfire: why would the settings be resetting uppon reboot then?
<spiderfire> so i would try reconfiguring the xorg.conf file with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jpbotelho> BUGabundo, i lost all sites of my bookmarks toolbar and the navigation toolbar dont have action when i press enter or i click in arrow to go
<bob__> spiderfire: says command not found
<BUGabundo> there isn't a click arrow on FF3 jpbotelho
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> are you sure you are on FF3?
<jpbotelho> FF3 beta 4
<BUGabundo> I still use my swiftfox 2.0
<BUGabundo> FF3 breaks all my addons
<secretlondon> I miss the click arrow
<spiderfire> bob__: that command should be there
<BUGabundo> and the url bar is case-insesitive
<secretlondon> the beta 4 breaks flash block
<BUGabundo> me too secretlondon
<jpbotelho> but when o press enter.. the site dont open
<bob__> spiderfire: I pasted sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sudobash> swiftfox is ok but not for flash media
<spiderfire> bob__: ttry sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg --reinstall
<secretlondon> BUGabundo: I'm currently using epiphany, can't cope without click arrow and especially not without flash block
<sudobash> actually on a slow machine the default firefox works just as well
<bob__> spiderfire: done
<spiderfire> now try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_dan_> nvidia driver doenst work for me since -12 kernel, modprobe always say error running install cmd with 386 and generic kernel
<_dan_> any solution to that?
<bob__> spiderfire: brings up a picture asking me if I want to reconfigure
<spiderfire> bob__: ok so do that as best you can
<bob__> ok
<Wartorn> when i select the intel driver, it keeps reverting back to "vesa", any solution to that?
<bob__> spiderfire: it didn't give me any graphics cards options
<wxPython> if the GNOME Panel bug   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361    gets fixed... would the gnome-panel bug also be fixed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Unknown,In progress]
<spiderfire> bob__: maybe try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<spiderfire> if you have web atm
<bob__> I do
<bob__> I have the intel gma x3100 card
<bob__> not sure if that matters
<Wartorn> bob__: are you experiencing agonizingly slow 3d with that card? mine runs like molasses
<bob__> what do you mean by slow 3d?
<bob__> I have turned all desktop effects off
<Wartorn> like, extremely bad framerates (even in some 3d screensavers), weird rendering etc
<bob__> not really, nothing unusual, although I've only been using linux for a few days
<Wartorn> Ah, okay
<bob__> I just don't know why my settings are messing up every time I reboot
<spiderfire> bob__: your card is part of the i915 family which is what is shown when you type lsmod
<bob__> spiderfire: what does that mean, I need to get that driver?
<spiderfire> bob__: not necessarily. Since the driver is there and loaded, you should only have to configure the xorg.conf
<bob__> what should I do?
<bob__> in screen and graphics options, under the graphics card tab, nothing is listed
<bob__> it says no graphics card
<spiderfire> try following the link i showed you...sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<bob__> installed
<bob__> spiderfire: now what?
<spiderfire> Install the 915resolution package. This package is in the universe repository.
<bob__> spiderfire: in the /etc/X11/ directory, I have a whole bunch of xorg.conf files, with xorg.conf1 to 6
<bob__> and several backups
<bob__> I thought I just installed it
<spiderfire> bob__: your server only uses xorg.conf
<spiderfire> Make xorg use the i810 driver. I did this by executing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob__> says command not found
<bob__> spiderfire: should I try and reboot to see what happens?
<spiderfire> no i dont think do
<bob__> ok
<spiderfire> do you need to get your xconfigured
<bob__> ?
<spiderfire> try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg --reinstall
<spiderfire> and select 810 driver like it says in the link maybe
<bob__> done
<spiderfire> ok now pastebin me your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<spiderfire> to see if the device section mentions the i810 driver
<bob__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59682/
<bob__> spiderfire: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59682/
<spiderfire> bob__: i dont know bob__, try restarting the xserver
<bob__> spiderfire: how?
<spiderfire> see if it works ctrl+alt+backspace
<spiderfire> oops i made bob go away...hope he can make it back
<bob__> wow
<bob__> ok, now its at 800*600
<bob__> spiderfire
<spiderfire> what happen?
<bob__> it restarted the comp or something
<bob__> now it won't let me change the resolution to 1024*768
<spiderfire> ok
<bob__> could it be my monitot's fault?
<bob__> monitor*
<spiderfire> what was the resolution before?
<bob__> before 1024*768?
<bob__> thats the highest mine can go
<spiderfire> no i mean before 800x600
<bob__> its a 4 year old acer 15 inch
<bob__> 1024*768
<bob__> 1024*768 is my max res
<bob__> I've been told it could be because my monitor is crap that I have all these problems
<spiderfire> well maybe...but you have 800x600 now but before you have 640x480?
<bob__> no, before every time I would boot up it would be 600*400, but I could change it to 1024*768 ( my current max settings), not its stuck at 800*600
<bob__> and thats only since upgrading to heron
<BUGabundo> what's up with python minimal ?
<BUGabundo> LiveCD is complaining about it!
<bob__> any ideas?
<spiderfire> bob__: other then following the instructions here i have no idea. http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/
<flipstar> BUGabundo: the daily or alpha6 ?
<bob__> spiderfire: so basically its a problem with heron and I shouldn't have upgraded
<flipstar> bob__: which tool you have used to change res ?
<spiderfire> bob__: sorry i dont mean that sie
<zniavre> you should modiy your xorg modes for display
<bob__> I use system screen and graphics
<zniavre> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59683/   check your xorg i did the tricks
<BUGabundo> flipstar: alpha6 dist-upgrade to today while running LiveCD
<BUGabundo> is it still being built?
<spiderfire> http://roland-lopez.blogspot.com/2007/03/auto915resolution-ubuntu-resolution-fix.html
<typhox> hi
<spiderfire> bob__: try there...its more simple
<bob__> ok
<bob__> I have a backup of my xorg.conf that worked in 7.10, any way to replace that?
<BUGabundo> don't do that bob__
<BUGabundo> it will break your X11
<bob__> ok
<bob__> oh
<flipstar> BUGabundo: there were no changes to python-minimal ..
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> why isn't it installing then!?
<bmk789> anyone using apt-mirror in hardy?
<BUGabundo> humm no virtual disk available?
<bderrly> how do i configure my printer with hardy? there is no printer link in the system -> administration menu anymore
<BUGabundo> I just use apt-chache and deb-torrent, bmk789
<bmk789> how well does debtorrent work?
<BUGabundo> bderrly: alt-f3 and type printer
<BUGabundo> I've one only used it twice
<BUGabundo> both from inside a LAN
<BUGabundo> did the job quite well
<bmk789> hm
<BUGabundo> not sure if it was any faster the regular download
<bderrly> BUGabundo, alt+f3 doesn't do anything
<bob__> it says Login as root (you must be logged in as root to create the startup script)
<AntonChigurh> is this to be in hardy? http://wicd.sourceforge.net
<BUGabundo> but since we were under heavy QoS it was a bit faster
<bob__> how do I log in as root in the terminal
<bderrly> bob__, sudo -s
<bob__> k
<BUGabundo> bob sudo -I or plain su (if you have a pass on root)
<BUGabundo> bob__:  sudo -I or plain su (if you have a pass on root)
<bob__> ok
<BUGabundo> bderrly: humm did you remove deskbar applet?
<bob__> what bits pixel do I want?
<BUGabundo> bderrly: alt-f2 and type system-config-printer
<bob__> 8 16 or 32
<BUGabundo> 8
<bob__> why 8?
<spiderfire> 32
<BUGabundo> is more then enough to use on the shell
<bob__> Mode 34 : 1024x768, 8 bits/pixel
<BUGabundo> why would you use 32 on a black shell spiderfire?
<bob__> so i type 34?
<bob__> so.....
<bob__> what do I chose?
<BUGabundo> I would go with 8
<spiderfire> 8 bit color?
<BUGabundo> but you're the MAN
<BUGabundo> lol
<bderrly> meh
<bderrly> i give up
<BUGabundo> didn't work bderrly?
<spiderfire> 8 bit color for console mayeb but this is his x sever
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> missread
<BUGabundo> then GO 32...
<savvas> hm... I can't select the java in openoffice.org :( tools -> options -> openoffice.org -> java is empty but I have java installed! :\
<BUGabundo> or even 48 bits lol
<bob__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59684/
<bob__> spiderfire: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59684/
<spiderfire> bob__: you want 1024x768 at 32bit color
<flipstar> not 24bit ?
<bob__> so mode 54?
<bob__> :(
<bob__> doesn't give me 24 option 8, 16 or 32
<bob__> spiderfire: mode 54 right?
<spiderfire> so you want 54
<bob__> k
<bob__> What's your monitor's maximum color depth? (Please enter 8, 16, 24 or 32)
<bob__> If you are no sure, 24 should work with most new monitors:
<bob__> I have no idea
<bob__> 24 then?
<bob__> but its not new
<bob__> 4 years old
<Typhox> I think there is a critical problem with the gnome-panel
<spiderfire> 24 is 32
<bob__> ok
<Artimus> bob__: Every monitor I own can handle 32bit color (which is called 24 in Linux)
<bob__> k
<flipstar> wired thing
<bob__> tells me to restart
<bob__> brb
<bob__> spiderfire: brb
<bob__> have to reboot
<Typhox> Very often when i click on the time to show the calender the panel freezes and it isn't possible to restart it with "gnome-panel"...
<wxPython> if the GNOME Panel bug   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361    gets fixed... would the gnome-panel bug also be fixed?
<wxPython> well?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Unknown,In progress]
<wxPython> please tell
<wxPython> please tell
<wxPython> please tell
<wxPython> please tell
<wxPython> please tell
<wxPython> please tell
<wxPython> please tell
<wxPython> please tell
<wxPython> please tell
<wxPython> if the GNOME Panel bug   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361    gets fixed... would the gnome-panel bug also be fixed?
<wxPython> please tell
<Typhox> hm? I don't understand
<bob__> spiderfire: didn't work, still at 800*600
<jpatrick> wxPython: ...
<spiderfire> bob__: maybe you can recoinfigure your xserver again with the same driver and choose a lower refresh rate
<spiderfire> i dont know
<wxPython> if the bug in the GNOME Panel  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361    gets fixed... would the gnome-panel bug also be fixed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Unknown,In progress]
<spiderfire> im out of ideas
<wxPython> please tell
<savvas> hm... openoffice.org wasn't installed correctly, I had to sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<wxPython> if the bug in the GNOME Panel  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361    gets fixed... would the gnome-panel bug also be fixed?
<wxPython> please tell
<bob__> spiderfire: ok, thanks anyways
<spiderfire> np
<wxPython> if the bug in the GNOME Panel  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361    gets fixed... would the gnome-panel package bug also be fixed?
<wxPython> if the bug in the GNOME Panel  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361    gets fixed... would the gnome-panel package bug also be fixed?
<flipstar> wxPython: whats wrong dude ?
<wxPython> if the bug in the GNOME Panel  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361    gets fixed... would the gnome-panel package bug also be fixed?
<wxPython> if the bug in the GNOME Panel  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361    gets fixed... would the gnome-panel package bug also be fixed?
<wxPython> please tell
<BUGabundo> spiderfire: any ideas on what went wrong with my python-minimal?
<BUGabundo> should I report on LP?
<wxPython> flipstar please answer me
<savvas> wxPython: ?
<wxPython> tell me please
<flipstar> first stop spamming
<wxPython> if the bug in the GNOME Panel  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361    gets fixed... would the gnome-panel package bug also be fixed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Unknown,In progress]
<BUGabundo> not many ppl will be doing alpha 6 LiveCDs updates
<wxPython> if the bug in the GNOME Panel  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361    gets fixed... would the gnome-panel package bug also be fixed?
<wxPython> tell me please
<flipstar> could someone kick him ?
<jimmygoon> wxPython, chill out. STOP spamming. We all see it
<wxPython> answer it god damn it!!
<Typhox> who? Me?
<jimmygoon> I don't know. And no one wants to help you when you spam and demand answers.
<wxPython> yes
<spiderfire> BUGabundo: sure report it
<wxPython> Typhox please tell
<wxPython> tell me you stupid fucks!!
<wxPython> if the bug in the GNOME Panel  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/18361    gets fixed... would the gnome-panel package bug also be fixed?
<jester7> wow
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Unknown,In progress]
<wxPython> tell me you stupid fucks!!
<Typhox> hm...^^ I clicked on the calender and sometimes gnome-panel crashes
<jester7> are you still in here worried about that stupid box around the icons?
<spiderfire> wxPython: thats not nice behaviour. freenode is a very valuable place. If you behave badly and get removed it would be a disadvantage to you
<Typhox> wxPython: i didn't understand your question
<Typhox> But i think my problem has nothing to do with the bug 18361
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18361 in gnome-panel "Odd selection launchers/menu" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/18361
<wxPython> jester7 fucking YES!!
<hydrogen> watch your moth
<jester7> ocd much?
<hydrogen> mouth even
<wxPython> Typhox please report your bug!
<hydrogen> I'll watch my spelling :/
<wxPython> jester7 my ass is all over your face
<Typhox> aha, sorry, i have no experience with reporting bugs on launchpad^^
<jimmygoon> It's easy. You just need an account. It fairly painless to register
<Typhox> aha^^
<jester7> wxPython: i see, i didn't realize you were a kid
<wxPython> Typhox you MUST report that bug
<wxPython> really must
<wxPython> just register
<Typhox> aha
<Typhox> okay
<jimmygoon> wxPython, it seems to be bothering you more....
<AntonChigurh> wxPython, there is a channel for those types of comments ##ubuntu-uncensored
<wxPython> i fucking hate bugs!!
<wxPython> hate 'em
<hydrogen> so
<wxPython> fuck
<wxPython> shit
<wxPython> ass
<wxPython> pussy
<wxPython> dick
<hydrogen> thats pretty creative
<wxPython> there's no Op so you can suck my ass
<hydrogen> !ops
<jester7> especially ones that are cosmetic only!  who cares if ubuntu works, wxPython wants it pretty!
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<hydrogen> pew pew pew
<jester7> lao
<jester7> lmao
<jester7> that was awesome
<AntonChigurh> is this to be in hardy? http://wicd.sourceforge.net
<jester7> is there a ubuntu-on-dell channel anywhere?
<AntonChigurh> ubuntu on dell? sounds kinky
<jester7> http://www.dell.com/ubuntu
<jester7> i just want to know if they are going to support hardy upgrades
<crimsun> they have a web-based forum
<crimsun> it's likely more responsive [timely] than their dev channel
<BadRobot> hi there
<BadRobot> g'evening
<BadRobot> is the epiphany 2.22 on hardy shipped with Gecko 1.9 or WebKit?
<tumi> looks like the weather report in the international clock is using the "feels like" attribute instead of actual temperature
<GuyFromHell> BadRobot, apt-cache show epiphany-browser says it uses Gecko by default
<GuyFromHell> BadRobot, so if that's what you installed...
<soto> Is there a list somewhere of what packages are queued to be included in the repositories? I'm interested in the status of Xmonad-contrib in particular.
<crimsun> soto: not really.  There're queues of things that have been uploaded, rejected, accepted.
<soto> crimsun: So what will be the process to determine if a package makes it into hardy?
<crimsun> soto: if it's approved by the appropriate feature freeze exception team.
<crimsun> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess)
<soto> crimsun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/201494
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201494 in ubuntu "[FFe] Please sync xmonad-contrib (0.6-4) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<crimsun> note that we are now in Beta Freeze additionally, so not only does the source package have to be approved by the appropriate feature freeze exception team, but a release manager must also approve.
<soto> crimsun: Are the last two comments there members of the freeze exception team?
<BadRobot> i have installed the one with gecko
<BadRobot> it works really nicely
<crimsun> soto: from MOTU FFe, yes.
<BadRobot> when will the beta's be on the servers?
<soto> crimsun: So those comments indicate that an exception will be made for that package?
<BadRobot> or when will the iso(beta) be released to download?
<danag1> does -12 break the atheros HAL?`i get ethernet, not wifi
<soto> BadRobot: 20th
<crimsun> soto: it appears so.
<soto> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<soto> crimsun: THanks
<jimmygoon_> Is there something special I need to do to get java working with firefox 3 beta 4?
<soto> Can anyone using LVM on Hardy confirm that they have experienced no issues on upgrade to Hardy?
<danag1> jimmygoon_ i have bad problems with java apps up to freezing of the whole x dektop
<jimmygoon_> well I need to do a java based speed test - im on the phone with the tech complaining about only getting 3.5 mb and instead I did a test and got 12mb :P
<spiderfire> hows the 64bit ubuntu?
<jimmygoon_> It won't even recognize the plugin and when I choose to install it In firefox it says its alerady installed
<flipstar> 64bit in general is .. ... complicated in some apps
<danag1> does -12 break the atheros HAL?`i get ethernet, not wifi
<tumi> soto, I can
<user5> hyello
<tumi> soto, although my root filesystem is not an lvm logical volume
<danag1> it seems to be more of a dhcp problem. does kernel -12 break the dhcp?
<crimsun> danag1: lsmod|awk '/^ssb/'
<danag1> crimsun: wow, that is somewhat cryptic
<danag1> is that a command?
<jetsaredim> any reason that my gnome panel seems to have disappeared?
<crimsun> danag1: yes, it's a command.
<danag1> alright i'll bash it
<jetsaredim> I just installed alpha6 and did all of the updates, logout/login and poof no panel
<danag1> i ran it as sudo
<danag1> and it didnt output anything
<crimsun> danag1: no need for sudo, but ok.
<danag1> ok, let me check it our real quick
<spiderfire> the flash has to do with the initializing of the plugin. Its like you have to have 1 flash vid already loaded for other ones to load instantly
<danage> crimsun: thanks, but no workie
<danage> what is it supposed to fix?
<soto> tumi: Thanks for the info.
<spiderfire> anyone have like youtube videos take 10 seconds to load?
<danage> anybody know how to get networking working on -12?
<user5> I'm in k -12 going good
<user5> wath problem?
<danage> no dhcp or no atheros hal, i am not sure
<danage> the wireless seems to be up and iwconfig says associated
<danage> but i get no ip with dhclient
<sudobash> man iwconfig
<user5> ip for dns are ok?
<danage> dns? i get no ip by dhcp server thus no ip for dns by dhcp server
<danage> sudobash: ?
<sudobash> restart machine
<sudobash> and make sure the wireless is set to DHCP
<nemo> interesting. Tales of Pirates works under wine now
<danage> i did
<nemo> I'll have to tell my little brother
<nemo> he was really into that
<nemo> (he destroyed the windows install that was on his machine less than a week after I gave it to him with some crap off a warez site)
<nemo> ... he never was able to figure out the downloading of the nvidia network/sound/graphics drivers that was necessary.  Only thing he could figure out to install was ubuntu :)
<sudobash> router or access pint
<sudobash> point
<danage> i use network manager
<danage> it is set to dhcp
<danage> i changed nothing in the config between -11 and -12
<sudobash> iwconfig eth0 ap any
<sudobash> where eth0 is your NIC
<danage> ap address = ESSID?
<sudobash> MAC address
<danage> wtf
<sudobash> just use any
<sudobash> iwconfig eth0 ap 00:60:1D:01:23:45
<sudobash> or iwconfig eth0 ap any
<danage> ok
<danage> done.
<sudobash> iwconfig eth0 mode auto
<sudobash> iwconfig eth0 essid "My Network"
<danage> access point invalid
<danage> ah, now
<sudobash> replace "My Network" with your ESSID
<danage> interesting... does not associate
<sudobash> iwconfig eth0 channel auto
<danage> invalid argument
<sudobash> maybe you need to run sudo apt-get update  and sudo apt-get upgrade
<sudobash> all that stuff i said came out of "man iwconfig"
<danage> sudobash: i appreciate your help
<danage> sudobash: it is associated now
<sudobash> cool
<danage> dhclient -----> doesnt get address
<sudobash> it doesnt get IP?
<danage> no
<danage> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<danage> it worked on -11
<danage> eth0 works, by the way. just ath0
<danage> crimsun: could you help me?
<nemo> danage: hey. this is perhaps totally unhelpful, but have you tried wifi-radar?
<skroops> I'm trying to install via pxeboot and it's stuck at 6% of the ubuntu-desktop install
<nemo> danage: sounds like your issues are lower level, but anyway, that's what I use with my mad-wifi/atheros
<danage> nemo: thanks. i use network manager. it all worked until i did the distro-upgrade, there must be something in the update that broke it
<savvas> danage: apt-cache policy network-manager | grep Installed
<danage> Installed: 0.6.6-0ubuntu1
<nemo> danage: ah. that has happened to me with madwifi
<nemo> not getting updated when kernel does...
<danage> hmm
<danage> it should come through with update-manager?
<nemo> theoretically :)
<savvas> um.. danage nevertheless, you should try and play around with wifi-radar
<danage> savvas: might do, might do
<danage> crimsun seemed to have a fix earlier, that didn't work, but he might know
<nemo> say. um. does anyone know if vbox 1.5.6 might make it in before the freeze?
<nemo> I was browsing the package page, but wasn't clear who I should ask about that
<nemo> it'd be really helpful - 1.5.4 has some annoying crashes
<DanaG> Aargh, rsvg-convert just randomly started devouring 70% of my memory, including swap.
<nemo> randomly :)
<DanaG> ....So I had to alt-sysrq-k to kill Xorg, and then use htop to kill rsvg-convert.
<nemo> yeep
<DanaG> Then when I went to log in again, I got a kernel panic.
<nemo> how about when logging in with older kernel? :-/
<savvas> hm.. there's a weird AlphaBravoCharlie wifi nearby.. I wonder what it is :P
<tumi> how are people playing video files in hardy? Xv does'nt work for me unless I disable compiz, but I really want to unless necessary
<danage> tumi: are you on radeon?
<tumi> ye
<tumi> +s
<danage> there is a fix
<danage> it doesnt work for me
<danage> but you can try
<danage> are you on 16bpp or 24bpp
<nemo> tumi: mplayer lets you pick between like a dozen video outs and you can't find one that works? :)
<nemo> not even opengl? :)
<jimmygoon> does anyone have firefox3 b4 w/ java working?
<nemo> yes
<nemo> jimmygoon: they still haven't fixed that plugin thing? :-/
<savvas> not me
<jimmygoon> gr, firefox won't recognize the fact that the java plugin is installed :(
<nemo> jimmygoon: I said !@#$ it and symlinked the dozen Gecko plugin dirs all together
<danage> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/150519
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150519 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "radeon driver can not do xv with AIGLX enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<savvas> they have a plugin, but it doesn't work on most sites
<nemo> friggen ubuntu :)
<jimmygoon> I really really need it
<jimmygoon> nemo haha
<nemo> savvas: wasn't your problem on 64bit or something?
<savvas> yep
<tumi> nemo, I'm really looking for a compizimagesink in gstreamer
<jimmygoon> what do you mean it doesn't work on most sites?
<J-_> are the newest updates safe to install?
<jimmygoon> the official sun java 6 plugin :S
<nemo> jimmygoon: ok. either you are on 64bit (in which case savvas prob)
<savvas> nemo: i'm really thinking about going over to 32bit
<jimmygoon> nemo, I'm not on 64bit. plain ole 32 bit
<nemo> jimmygoon: or you have my prob from a couple of weeks ago where I discovered there are waaaay too many gecko plugin dirs
<nemo> jimmygoon: odds are you have my prob :)
<danage> tumi: i think this fix aint work for gstramer
<danage> but read the bug report
<danage> are you on 16bpp or 24bpp
<nemo> jimmygoon: go to about:plugins  - note down the plugins that *did* install.  find out which of the dozen gecko dirs that is, and symlink the java6 sun plugin to the right dir :(
<jimmygoon> nemo, I'm just trying to recall the correct plugin dir for firefox on linux
<nemo> jimmygoon: is insane under ubuntu
<nemo> jimmygoon: ls -ld /usr/lib/*/plugins   <- :)
<nemo> jimmygoon: and yes those aren't *all* gecko
<jimmygoon> oh god
<jimmygoon> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins$ ls
<jimmygoon> flashplugin-alternative.so  libgcjwebplugin.so  libjavaplugin.so
<jimmygoon> its there!!! :(
<nemo> jimmygoon: yeah. I just symlinked 'em all together
<wastrel> hi
<nemo> firefox-addons, iceweasel, iceape...
<nemo> jimmygoon: until some dev can give me a good reason for why they are broken up by default...
<jimmygoon> nemo, well I don't want to hurt my system for later
<nemo> yeah. that bugged me too, but no one would get back to me on it :-/
<jimmygoon> I'm really contemplating just booting windows ;( (yes, I know its alpha)
<nemo> jimmygoon: you could always save the ls prior to symlinking :)
 * nemo doesn't have a Windows to boot
<nemo> well, except from inside VirtualBox
<nemo> or wine
<jimmygoon> It appears that /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox is ONLY created by webgcjplugin not by the official sun plugin
<nemo> whee
<nemo> bug time? :)
<jimmygoon> nemo, I do but its speed testing I'm doing so I don't want to run it through a vm
<jimmygoon> I can't file it now, I have to figure out this speed problem before they call me on it
<Lynoure> Where could I find the current Kubuntu end-user upgrade instructions from 7.10 to Hardy?
<Lynoure> I would love to test the upgrade now that there is still time.
<nemo> jimmygoon: ah. for dev, at work, I use synergy2 and a seperate windows box as guest
<danage> Lynoure: i would wait until release
<jimmygoon> dear god... /usr/lib$ ls | grep firefox
<jimmygoon> firefox
<jimmygoon> firefox-3.0b4
<jimmygoon> firefox-addons
<jimmygoon> firefox-plugins
<Lynoure> danage: I'm not an enduser...
<jimmygoon> what in christ's name...
<Lynoure> danage: and last time I tested them in late beta, they did not work. So better sooner this time
<danage> ah
<danage> :)
<nemo> jimmygoon: um. try that ls -ld /usr/lib/*/plugins  :)  there are more than just those
<Lynoure> danage: seems most devs do a fresh install or cli upgrade, and thus the final way gets less testing than one could hope
<jimmygoon> how do i use find to find libflashplayer.so that would give me a starting point
<nemo> find /usr/lib -name libflashplayer.so
<nemo> find /usr/lib -name libflashplayer.so -ls
<nemo> or locate I suppose
<nemo> depending on when you updated the locate cache and when you installed flash :)
<jimmygoon> er, it only has one instance and it isn't even in a firefox plugin area
<jimmygoon> would that find sym/hard links as well?
<nemo> sure
<nemo> oh.
<jimmygoon> it must be in the firefox config to load from  /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so here then.... since that is the only appearance of that file
<nemo> maybe they rename it when symlinking
<nemo> wouldn't shock me
<wastrel> is dvd playing working in hardy?
<wastrel> or is it just this disk i'm having trouble with?
<nemo> jimmygoon: ls -l /etc/alternatives/*flash*
<nemo> *sigh*
<nemo> ok. I'm sure they have a good reason for this
<nemo> but seriously
<jimmygoon> nemo, yep. you're right and seriously is the exact sentiment :P
<nemo> how many of us want to use a different flash for each Gecko product?
<jimmygoon> haha
<nemo> they should default to just one plugin dir with one symlink, and override as the user chooses or a package finds necessary
<jimmygoon> so now what?
<nemo> jimmygoon: find /usr/lib -name "*flashplugin*"
<nemo> I guess, to see where all those /etc/alternatives go
<jimmygoon> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<jimmygoon> BUT
<jimmygoon> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<nemo> ...
<jimmygoon> er, ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<jimmygoon> flashplugin-alternative.so  libjavaplugin.so
<jimmygoon> so it should be being loaded!!
<nemo> um. I guess.
<nemo> so you have flash, but not java
<flipstar> wastrel: no trouble with dvds here..
<nemo> and you refreshed about:plugins
<jimmygoon> er, maybe I should be dealing with icedtea and openjdk?
<jimmygoon> nemo, er, by refreshed if you mean I closed firefox and reopened it
<nemo> that works too :-p
<nemo> jimmygoon: suppose you could launch ff from cli to see if there was an error on plugin load
<nemo> reboot time. brb.
<jimmygoon> so what is this: icedtea-java7-bin - Java runtime based on OpenJDK
<bwlang> i have a method that returns an IList<Instrument>... i need to pass that collection to a method that expects  and IEnumerable<IXmlSerializable>... Instruments implement that IXmlSerializable interface.  I get a compiler error if i try to pass it directly... if i try to do a cast (IEnumerable<IXmlSerializable>)... i get a runtime erorr saying that it can't access a non-static member of the...
<bwlang> ...outer type... the method is static.  Why doesn't this work?
<jimmygoon> wrong room?
<bwlang> doy
<bwlang> whups
<bwlang> i'll try that in the next tab over ;)
<nemo> jimmygoon: aaand back
<jimmygoon> nemo, icedtea fixed it
<nemo> jimmygoon: you know sun opened java for 7 right?
<nemo> good times
<jimmygoon> it calls it the gcj java plugin though
<nemo> ah. *shrug*
<jimmygoon> In my recollection gcj was always arse-slow
<nemo> well, maybe this is using the new sun code :)
<jimmygoon> I hope so
<jimmygoon> well, the package manager is icedtea-java7-jre etc but about:plugins says gcj so w/e .. my speed test works. thanks for the feedback, thoughts and help
<jimmygoon> now I must disconnect to test :)
<skroops> has anyone got hardy installed from netboot? is it possibe?
<skroops> I keep getting hung up
<flipstar> i installed via debootstrap
<skroops> flipstar, i don't really know the difference
<skroops> wait nvm it seems to have started going again
<Lunks> cutey login screen ;x
 * J-_ installs the Hardy updates, hopefully it doesn't bork
<Lunks> J-_: it may. ;)
<J-_> =(
<Lunks> just updated my hardy setup, compiz broke
<Lunks> =P
<Lunks> not big deal, but a pain hehe
<wastrel> compiz
<Lunks> wastrel: 'makefusion' compiz, but still broke. :P
<Lunks> downloading it again and compiling to see if it gets back. :)
<lime4x4> hardy 64 bit all updates installed firefoxe very slow to load pages
<jimmygoon> There is no codec for ogg vorbis by defautl :O :O not possible!!
<jester7> that seems odd
<sudobash> ##ubuntu-uncensored
<jimmygoon> well I purge totem from my system... its the first thing I do...
<jimmygoon> and I just installed vlc and its extension and the ogg sounds... jesus... my speakers are gonna explode
<jimmygoon> the oggs sound fine in rhythmbox though
<Pici> sudobash: ?
<jimmygoon> hmm, maybe its time I gave ... no I can't use totem... I simply can't
<lamalex> Does anyone know how to associate an icon with a filetype?
<lamalex> .iso files don't have icons with tangerine icons
<matjan> hmmm... my install is unable to make icons for avi files... is there a way to fix that
<matjan> 6?
<matjan> also... gnome panel keeps on segfaulting
<tgelter> ok, cool. looks like to problems reported for today's updates
<tgelter> (in topic)
<Gumby> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tgelter> !802.11n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 802.11n - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emet_> Home of the  Hardy Heron?
<emet_> can I get fries with that?
<sudobash> so operators can you tell me why you watch those who are banned and log what they say?
<lamalex> I don't think herons are legal to eat
<Gumby> "WPA configuration is handled seamlessly by the "just works" WifiDocs/NetworkManager and should be installed with recent versions of Ubuntu."  <--- lol, except for the fact that networkmaanger doesnt even offer wpa in hardy it seems only wep
<flipstar> sudobash: for misbehaving in general
<lamalex> great blue one's aren't at least, and I'd imagine an orange heron is more rare than that
<sudobash> well i take offense to that because i tend to help a lot of people on freenode and it kind of upsets me to think that you are monitoring everyone so intently...
<flipstar> sudobash: see this bot 'ubuntulog' ? seems they log everything
<Lynoure> sudobash: more suited for #ubuntu-ops, maybe?
<sudobash> why pinpoint questions though?
<stdin> sudobash: spamming is not helpful
<Gumby> does anyone know why wpa isnt listed in network manager when you connect to a wifi network that has been found but when you setup a connection manually you can then choose wpa?
<lamalex> Gumby: that's not my experience at all
<Gumby> lamalex: its my experience here with a fresh install.  If I select one of the "Wireless Networks"  in the list I can only choose WEP or... I forget the other on (if I try to see it I will get knocked off of IRC)
<Gumby> if I choose to "connect to other wireless network"  I then have the option of wpa
<lamalex> Gumby: on mine when I connect, if it's a WPA network WPA is already selected
<Gumby> lamalex: fresh install or upgrade from gutsy?
<lamalex> Gumby: fresh as of alpha4
<Gumby> hrm.
<lamalex> but it's always done that for me since edgy
<Gumby> hrm.
<Gumby> I wonder if I add one wpa if it will then give me the option.
<Gumby> bbiaf if I get knocked offline here
<jimmygoon> my least favorite ubuntu feature: http://i31.tinypic.com/23iwjfk.jpg
<Gumby`> well now, its tough to connect to a wpa encrypted network with wpa when its only a wep encrypted network  :D
<Unksi> yea, imo it should expand another menu there instead of scrolling it, that is annoying
<Unksi> dunno if that can be changed tho, but considering its gnome, i wouldnt be suprised if thats not possible
<sudobash> ok so i dont have a case
<sudobash> https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/bans.cgi
<sudobash> bantracker
<jpatrick> sudobash: please /join #ubuntu-ops
<donspaulding> is easy_install broken for everyone, or just me?
<donspaulding> sudo apt-get --purge remove python-setuptools && sudo apt-get install python-setuptools
<donspaulding> it removes and installs fine, then when I try to easy_install anything it complains of a VersionConflict
<donspaulding> pkg_resources.VersionConflict: (setuptools 0.6a0 (/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/setuptools-0.6a0-py2.5.egg), Requirement.parse('setuptools==0.6c8'))
<bbb> hi, everyone, i just install hardy alpha 6and i have a problem
<vistakiller> what prob?
<bbb> the netconfig tool doesn't work
<bbb> i use ifconfig but when i reboot the config dissapear
<bbb> and sudo doesn't work
<IcemanV9> man, what's up with scrollkeeper-update?! it took over CPU to itself! sheesh!
<pax``> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<soto> Can anyone troubleshoot this error on upgrade to Hardy (dist-upgrade): trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/testrb', which is also in package libtest-unit-ruby
<soto> In package ruby_4.1_all.deb
<bbb> sudo: unable to resolve host xxxx?
<danage> my atheros wifi does not work on kernel -12, can anybody help? it associates with the ap, but gets no ip. could it be wpa-supplicant? i use network manager
<jimmygoon> how does pulseaudio affect alsa?
<IcemanV9> bbb: you're not connected to the Internet, aren't u?
<_dan_> hello, nvidia driver seems to be not working with -12 kernel, modprobe reports error running install command for nvidia, is there a workaround available?
<vistakiller> dan what card you have?
<AncientRelic> I updated my laptop to Hardy from Gutsy, and just about everything works. However, the sound quality went to heck. Any ideas?
<_dan_> vistakiller geforce 6
<_dan_> GO version in laptop, works fine wiht -11 kernel
<vistakiller> i dont know but i install them with envyng
<vistakiller> the driver manager is not working correct in kubuntu
<_dan_> yeah i wanted to avoid envy
<_dan_> booting -11 kernel atm
<vistakiller> me to dan but i cant do anything
<_dan_> tried reinstalling restriced modules and nvidia-glx no effect
<vistakiller> i have install restricted modules before update
<vistakiller> and driver manager can see my card
<vistakiller> after the update nothing again :P
<_dan_> btw funny thing  your nick is vistakiller      vista killed my desktop pc lately due to faulty flsh of bios ;)
<vistakiller> :)
<anonymous111> Hi. I'm currently running Gutsy, and would like to try KDE4. I installed it manually, but didn't like the mixture of desktops (i.e. the menu still contained all the gnome configuration items and other gnome-related items). Is it possible  to install the development version of Kubuntu alongside my Gutsy installation (i.e. hardy's kubuntu-desktop package)? Do I just switch to Hardy's repos in my sources.list and install kubuntu-desktop?
<vistakiller> i have and strange problem in kubuntu when i run compiz-fusion
<vistakiller> some programmes looks confused
<bbb> sudo doesn't work and i have to config the net in every reboot
<vistakiller> take a look here
<thegve> hello... I am following the rescue steps for the libc problem. It is mentioned that it is normal that there are 'some errors' . Is this one meant?   *** glibc detected *** dpkg: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0xb7e33ed0 ***
<vistakiller> http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=adeptti9.png
<thegve> Because I have the idea dpkg did not really do anything
<AncientRelic> anyone have any idea how to fix sound issues?
<thegve> Currently running the breezy live cd :) Nice to see the old breezy again :)
<Lunks> Where does "Clock" gets its weather info?
<Lunks> It looks inaccurate.
<AncientRelic> you set the info yourself
<AncientRelic> I just set mine to my hometown and its reasonably accurate
<bbb> net config problem
<thegve> I just extracted the deb file using dpkg -x and copied some files over to my hardy root, fingers crossed, brb hopefully :)
<danage> my atheros wifi does not work on kernel -12, can anybody help? it associates with the ap, but gets no ip. could it be wpa-supplicant? i use network manager
<lamalex> has anyone had a problem loading the livecd where X just continuously restarts?
<julian_> hello
<julian_> hey does any one know why hardy heron uses the kernel 2.6.24.12 instead of the new stable 2.6.24.3 kernel
<lamalex> julian_: the -12 on the end is an ubuntu added extension
<lamalex> it's the 12th version released for hardy
<lamalex> everytime the kernel is updated in hardy that number gets bumped
<julian_> ok i thought so because it was a - instead of a .
<lamalex> right
<julian_> ok so i cant really compare that to the generic ones out their i assume its probably the most up to date one out their
<lamalex> -12 is the current kernel
<julian_> well thanks i was curious abotthat lamex
<julian_> *lamalex
<lamalex> np
<julian_> i was curious also i am doing computer science as a major and i have become very interested int he development of linux but just recently started using it and dont know much. but where can i learn more about it because eventually i want to work up to try to do some development.
<julian_> when it comes down to doing development work for linux what kind of work are they looking for.  and what do i need to learn to do
<pwnguin> step 1 in learning how to program linux: don't drop irc connections after 10 seconds
<gag72> i have just installed hardy heron of the cd to hd: all went well on reboot i could not access the cdrom from witch i installled?
<julian_> sorry i got disconnected
<cwillu> wouldn't that be step 0?
<pwnguin> probably
<cwillu> (in learning to program linux)
<pwnguin> only if you count from 0 like stupid c coders
<cwillu> (for those who weren't here) :p
<cwillu> pwnguin, I meant in the sense of prerequisite, not in the zero based counter
<cwillu> but zero based counters are far more natural for most things, and don't you dare call me a c coder :p
<julian_> hi so can any one explain to me what i need to learn about to become a developer for ubuntu? what kind of work can you do for ubuntu? i am new to linux but i am very interested. i am majoring in compsci so i know  a lot but i am just learning this
<pwnguin> one time in an office, the electrical and mechanical engineers made perfectly fine coffee, but the software engineer's was always bitter
<ethana2> julian_: what's your programming language of choice?
<pwnguin> they confronted him about this. his defense? "i always follow the directions! it says add two cups. see? zero, one, two!"
<cwillu> pwnguin:  http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD08xx/EWD831.html
<cwillu> be enlightened :p
<julian_> right now i am working on java stuff but i like C++
<ethana2> julian_: What's your desktop environment of choice?
<ethana2> ...or do you prefer the CLI?
<pwnguin> cwillu: i disagree with the premise that there are only 4 options
<pwnguin> cwillu: how about "from x = 2 to 12 do"
<julian_> ethana2: what do you mean desktop environment do you mean what os i use?  that is ubuntu
<cwillu> how is that a different option?
<cwillu> did you even read the first line? :p
<ethana2> julian: that'd be gnome
<julian_> oh yea
<julian_> lol
<ethana2> julian_: do you know how to use gtk and gnome libraries with C++?
<cwillu> not instilling much confidence in your option julian_ :)
<julian_> ethana2: well i also know c++ java, haskel, c,
<soto> What does "No GRUB directory found" signify when trying to install the -12 kernel during an upgrade to Hardy?
<ethana2> Julian_: fine, fine..  but have you combined any of them in practice with gtk and gnomelibs?
<cwillu> julian_, the gtk libs are c libraries
<julian_> cwillu, ethana2: i have never done any development in gnome yet.
<ethana2> cwillu: they have bindings for everything though, right?
<cwillu> glade a is prefererd manner of doing gui layouts though, there's support for it
<pwnguin> julian_: what interests you? how a distribution is made? fixing bugs? writing entirely new applications?
<julian_> ok so i can install that and use that t develope
<cwillu> ethana2, everything in the world can use a c libraries, but most mainstream languages have good bindings
<ethana2> anjuta
<ethana2> cwillu: ok, that's what i thought
<julian_> ethana2, cwillu: um right now to get started fixing bugs to get used to things and then when school ends i will work my way up to some applications some of me and my friends want to develope.
<pwnguin> julian_: i'd recommend fixing bugs as a first step into linux programming. it's a lot of code reading, a bit of thinking, and a small bit of new code writing. precisely the hirearchy needed for someone new. it seems you agree ;)
<cwillu> julian_, apt-get source <package> will load up the source to make a package from anything in the repository
<thegve> whiehoo, my hardy machine just started to live again :)
<julian_> yea thats the way i have learned all my languages problem solving then build bigger projects with less direction
<ethana2> cwillu: where does it put the source?
<cwillu> current folder
<ethana2> oh.
<ethana2> drat
<cwillu> julian_, it's not ideal for anything really involved, but for just poking around its great
<ethana2> i get so disorganized doing stuff like that
<julian_> cool i am loading that right now
<cwillu> julian_, do yourself a favour, and investigate git :)
<ethana2> how do git and bzr differ?
<julian_> ok what is git
<cwillu> distributed version control system
<pwnguin> ethana2: git is fast, bzr is older
<ethana2> ohhh
<ethana2> ok
<cwillu> it's like cvs or svn, except not fundamentally broken (which actually makes things simpler by far)
<pwnguin> bzr is also what canonical is pushing
<julian_> where do i find assignments on bugs needing to be solved
<ethana2> pwnguin: that's what confused me
<ethana2> julian_: launchpad, perhaps
<julian_> ok thats great
<heanol> i prefer mercurial
<julian_> okay i will make my self a launchpad
<ethana2> julian_: yes.  judging by the channel you're in
<ethana2> julian_: that's a very good idea anyway
<julian_> i have done a lot of work with cvs so i think getting a grasp with git should be easy
<soto> Uh
<alesan> whith kernel will hardy provide?
<ethana2> the latest at kernel freeze
<alesan> and, will it have the tickless feature?
<heanol> i come from a cvs background and found mercurial alot easier
<ethana2> of course it will
<ethana2> ...it does already, i think
<ethana2> it has for some time
<alesan> ethana2: not on my 64bit gutsy...
<ethana2> 64bit?
<alesan> yes
<ethana2> that's more recent
<ethana2> but it's there too
<ethana2> dynticks first was made to work on i686 i think
<ethana2> ...AMD64 took a while longer
<julian_> okay i got most of it installed now i am going to set up my launchpad and i will see you all later. (:
<soto> Did Gutsy have a /boot/grub directory?
<alesan> ethana2: well... the two archs are now merged, so it's only a matter of configuration
<ethana2> alesan: probably
<ethana2> alesan: my first 64 bit cpu may be PPC
<savvas> soto: yes
<soto> savvas: Is there some reason it would get deleted in an upgrade to Hardy?
<ethana2> soto: encrypted /?
<alesan> ethana2: tickless in powerpc was added a bit later, I think in .24
<soto> ethana2: No
<ethana2> hmm
<soto> ethana2: LVM
<ethana2> soto: ..hmm... yeah, i don't know
<alesan> ethana2: I think it's onlt in Powerpc, not ppc (which is 32only anyway)
<soto> Any suggestions on what I should do?
<alesan> I don't know which one is used in ubuntu...
<ethana2> alesan: CBE in the PS3
<alesan> CBE?
<ethana2> alesan: whether i buy a ps3 depends directly on the success of the ubuntu port
<ethana2> Cell Broadband Engine
<ethana2> alesan: never bought a console game in my life, never will
<alesan> yes I know the CELL... mh is the General Purpose Unit in the PS3 version 64bit or not?
<ethana2> alesan: it's 64bit
<ethana2> no wait what?
<ethana2> the CPU is one 64bit Power core with 6 usable SPU's
<alesan> ah ok
<secretlondon> my last console was an atari 2600 ;)
<ethana2> 32 bit, ppc isa subset, but heavier on vector instructions and such
 * pwnguin ran linux on his wii last night
<alesan> a somewhat reduced version of the CELL
<ethana2> pwnguin: *hi five*
<soto> Is there some way to view if grub is installed on my MBR?
<ethana2> soto: does the MBR have anywhere near enough room for full blown GRUB?
<ethana2> I didn't think it did...  is it fixed size?
<pwnguin> it's rather simple, but the drivers aren't quite there for most purposes. can't use a usb keyboard or anything
<ethana2> pwnguin: i'd expect that to all be fixed soon.  What distro?
<alesan> what is the current kernel version in hardy as of now?
<ethana2> 2.6.24.8-12?
<pwnguin> ethana2: i wouldn
<ethana2> hold on, i'll check
<pwnguin> t
<pwnguin> ethana2: gc-linux
<soto> ethana2: I'm not sure. Whatever grub installs on the MBR, the stub loader or whatever. I need to check if my bootloader is sane before I try to reboot.
<ethana2> oh, it just says 2.6.24-12
<alesan> ok
<smallfoot-> strange day, no updates
<jdh6403> hello folks
<ethana2> jdh: hello, person
<Exilant> huh, none?
<jdh6403> just installed hardy  running updates now
<alesan> bye, thank you
<ethana2> alesan: bye
<Exilant> i thought it were the usual number
<ethana2> sudo apt-get update
<Lunks> Do I have to expect this part of Ubuntu's development (one to release) lots and lots of kernel updates? =P
<ethana2> update-manager isn't the best on up-to-the-minute type stuff
<Lunks> one month*
<jdh6403> rgr
<ethana2> Lunks: kinda...
<jdh6403> ill run it next
<slipttees> jdh6403: welcome
<slipttees> :D
<jdh6403> ty slipttees
<pwnguin> Lunks: they dont release kernel updates all that often, in my opinion
<jdh6403> is compiz working?
<jdh6403> thats my next thing to get
<ethana2> jdh: i think so
<Lunks> I make some changes to a module, so I kinda have to compile the kernel myself
<ethana2> jdh: i'm running both instances of X on one gpu
<cwillu> Lunks, module?
<ethana2> jdh: so i don't have working 3d right now
<cwillu> no you don't, you can just build the module
<jdh6403> ok
<slipttees> hey, WavePlus WP1200 wireless work in hardy ?
<cwillu> download the kernel headers and compile the module against that
<Lunks> cwillu: with make drivers/net...?
<jdh6403> well i am running hardy 64 bit   so am i gonna have flash probs?
<_dan_> flesh is fine aslong as u dont use latest version
<_dan_> flash
<_dan_> :)
<jdh6403> ok
<Lunks> cwillu: how can I do it? it's bcm43xx module, which I patch.
<jdh6403> someone might need to point me to a backport later then
<Lunks> cwillu: So it's inside the kernel
<cwillu> Lunks, sure you need it?  b43 is the standard module now
<Lunks> cwillu: I know, I just do it. ;P
<slipttees> WavePlus WP1200 wireless pci-card work in hardy  ?
<cwillu> and a module isn't compiled into the kernel (or at least, the bcm43xx isn't)
<cwillu> Lunks, google :p
<cwillu> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lunks> cwillu: But I'm interested learning how to compile a single module against kernel headers
<cwillu> there's a list there of what cards are known to work
<cwillu> Lunks, ... google will answer faster than I will
<Lunks> I've tried. ;P
<Lunks> someone told me I just have to go on the kernel source and make <module_dir>
<slipttees> cwillu: man, waveplus wireless pci card work ?
<Lunks> But didn't know about compiling against kernel headers.
<slipttees> WP1200
<soneil> Is there any way to stop ff3 from trying to use NetworkManager?  I don't use NM, so firefox always starts offline
<jdh6403> so what do i need to know about hardy...thats different from 7.10
<jdh6403> do i need to go hunt for codecs?
<cwillu> see the 'changed in hardy' page?
<jdh6403> link?
<Lunks> cwillu: I don't get it, as Makefile on module is completely different from the model
<Lunks> I mean, no KDIR at all. :P
<cwillu> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha6
<matjan> hi, my hardy install is not able to generate thumbnails for avi files... is there a way to solve this?
<Exilant> hm, never seen that, i sthat supposed to work in kde?
<strabes> How do I make this command run on lid close? sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh force
<cwillu> strabes, I think /etc/acpi/lid/sh
<cwillu> lid.sh rather
<slipttees> /etc/iftab
<strabes> cwillu: Thanks. I know about that file, but I am not too skilled in bash programming. Where in the file should I put it?
<cwillu> /etc/acpi/local/lid.sh.pre is referenced actually, try making _that_ folder and file, and just dump your command into it
<annoia> Which package provides /etc/bash_completion?
<aldaek> is this the development version channel?
<ethana2> yes
<Belboz99> Hey all
<ethana2> anyone know how i switch the menu key from <alt>F1 to <super>?
<Belboz99> I have a /dev/nvidia0 when I took out the nvidia card over a month ago
<ethana2> gconf-editor isn't working
<ethana2> Belboz99: might you ever put it back in?
<Belboz99> and I have no /dev/ati0 even though I've got the fglrx module loaded
<ethana2> oh
<aldaek> if you switch the repositories you are using to the development version and when they change from 8.04 alphas to 8.10 alphas.. does it auto-upgrade or do you have to tell it to upgrade each time?
<ethana2> aldaek: hardy will still be hardy
<ethana2> ..i think...
<aldaek> so its not like debian's development version, they just have a it continue to update rather than forcing a repos change?
<ethana2> right
<ethana2> debian sid is the perpetual bleeding edge
<Belboz99> aldaek: if you change your /etc/apt/sources.list to hardy, you will stay with hardy
<ethana2> hardy is stabilizing now
<aldaek> oh, ok. guess i should be on debian for that availability
<annoia> Come on, how do I get autocompletion on everything? It's horrible without it!
<ethana2> annoia: what?
<aldaek> thanks
<Belboz99> so, how do I get rid of /dev/nvidia0?
<ethana2> oh i see, bash completion
<annoia> ethana2 - /etc/bash_completion is missing from my install, so I can't get autocompletion on apt-get and so on.
<annoia> Yes
<ethana2> isn't that like...  a different shell?
<Belboz99> I've tried rmmod nvidia, but it says nvidia doesn't exist
<ethana2> i don't have it
<ethana2> zsh or something?
<Lunks> annoia: i've got the same issue
<ethana2> i don't mind; i love to type
<ethana2> what bugs me is that i have to apply pressure to push these keys down
<annoia> I don't love to type apt-cache search flaf, when I can just hit tab in apt-get install...
<ethana2> i'd rather just tap them lightly and have them register
<Lunks> annoia: yeah =P
<ethana2> i just use the up arrow
<soto> Who in here was having trouble with their NVidia Go graphics card?
<Belboz99> soto: that's me
<annoia> Also, apt-file doesn't work :(
<Belboz99> opps, that's not nvidia go, it's just nvidia and ati
<soto> Belboz99: It's an Nvidia laptop card?
<Belboz99> sorry soto, I've got an ATI card that isn't loading because /dev/nvidia0 still exists, or so I figure
<Belboz99> I think I might have jumped the gun on your question earlier :-P
<soto> Does anyone know where I can set the screen resolution in a text file?
<pwnguin> soto: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<soto> pwnguin: Does that list potential resolutions or does it actually select the settings?
<soto> Every single upgrade my resolution gets screwed up.
<soto> Or failing that, what is the name of the gnome executable that selects resolution?
<heanol> annoia: apt-get install bash-completion
<heanol> i've noticed in hardy it doesn't come pre-installed anymore
<annoia> heanol - Oh... Great! Thanks!
<annoia> lunks - Over to you too! :)
<pwnguin> soto: that should set the configuration as you desire. it's not always easy, but it certainly does more than list things
<x-ip> hi
<x-ip> its awsome Hardy Heron ... good work =)
<mcquaid> i want to make sure i'm reading the releases right, regarding fglrx is that the latest version already in hardy? version 8.3
<mcquaid> i was hoping they'd make it in but thought the freeze already occurred.
<Black_Magic> Ok this is getting annoying
<Black_Magic> i had internet for like 24hrs
<x-ip> ou ... i'd the freeze problem with the ati card too
<Black_Magic> then i needed to reboot..
<Black_Magic> and guess what i cannot connect anymore well WICD says im connected
<Black_Magic> but i cannot ping any kind of IP or use Firefox Opera Frostwire or anything else that depends on internet..
<smo__> hi
<Black_Magic> its the same AP
<Black_Magic> Same exact spot i was before reboot and cant connect..
<smo__> how do we chnage driver for command line now on hardy?
<smo__> no Driver entry in xorg.conf
<x-ip> Black_Magic: you see something unusual at dmesg or logs ?
<Black_Magic> Well atm i had to switch to my kinda backup OS
<Black_Magic> to get to the internet only computer
<Black_Magic> well i have another but all its good for is to connect to a router..
<Black_Magic> is there a way to get those logs from here i can access ubuntu Partion
<smo__> no link on how worg work in hard now? i dont understand
<smo__> work*
<x-ip> smo__: have you tryed to boot in safe mode ?
<smo__> i can boot no problems
<smo__> but i builded the ati driver
<smo__> dkms ok build ok
<Black_Magic> then it should be called
<Black_Magic> fglrx
<smo__> but in xorg.conf?
<Black_Magic> in xorg.conf
<x-ip> smo__: you installed propietary drivers right ?
<smo__> no Driver line in it
<smo__> yep
<Black_Magic> try booting into Terminal thing and it should stop and ask to continue or fixxserver something like that
<x-ip> smo__: so ... you have an utility called aticonfig
<smo__> just search to understand how xorg/xorg.conf work now on hardy
<x-ip> smo__: hmm ... i understand what you mean
<smo__> :)
<x-ip> i checked the xorg.conf and its 'modularized'
<Black_Magic> Ok i found dmseg in /var/log pasting it in a few seconds
<smo__> in just ask where do he store others informations we had before in gutsy
<smo__> ...
<smo__> in the xorg.conf
<x-ip> well .. smo__ have you tried something like ... aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<x-ip> ok Black_Magic
<smo__> i know all of this no problem
<x-ip> smo__: where is the other information ? i want to know that too
<x-ip> =)
<smo__> i can fixe my problem just i dont understand why i have to add it by myself... supposed to be easier no?
<smo__> eheh
<smo__> like  a big mystery for me now...
<Black_Magic> x-ip,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59751/
<Black_Magic> Ill look too
<x-ip> smo__: maybe in the final release it'll be automatic
<smo__> strange...
<x-ip> ok Black_Magic ... checking ...
<Black_Magic> if i log out unexpectibly its because of this OS
<smo__> but boot right from my usb stick :)
<smo__> nice
<x-ip> Black_Magic: so you have an atheros card ...  wifi0: Atheros 5424/2424 ...
<x-ip> and using ndiswrapper
<Black_Magic> im not using ndiswrapper
<Dean-> hi. i cant seem to connect to my wifi access point in gnome. its using WEP, im putting in the correct passphrase but no joy. does anyone know how to get a more detailed error diagnosis, or alt the cli command to do this?
<Black_Magic> i have an extra USB Card
<Black_Magic> thats what ndiswrapper is for
<Black_Magic> my atheros card is supported by default
<Black_Magic> well the drivers are there automaticly in most Linux installs and live cds
<x-ip> great ... so the problem is you cant connect again to the same ap with your atheros card ?
<Black_Magic> I was connected yesturday for all day untill i chose to reboot..
<Black_Magic> then not connected
<Black_Magic> its like it only connects when it wants to..
<Black_Magic> it was 2-3 weeks since ive connected before that instance..
<x-ip> Dean-: if you watch dmesg while you try to connect ... it'll bring important information
<Black_Magic> i think it has something to do with encryption..
<Black_Magic> well i have 2 APs comming out of my house
<Black_Magic> One WEP and the other unsecured
<RAOF> Heh.  So two unsecured APs ;)
<x-ip> yep
<Black_Magic> if i just set Wicd to auto connect to  the unsecured "somtimes" itl connect and i can use it
<x-ip> so Black_Magic ... how could i help you ?
<Black_Magic> lol yea if i really wanted security
<Black_Magic> id get WPA2 with RAID or something else forget..
<Black_Magic> Well i just need to be able to use wireless..
<x-ip> ok ...
<Dean-> hi. i cant seem to connect to my wifi access point in gnome. its using WEP, im putting in the correct passphrase but no joy. does anyone know how to get a more detailed error diagnosis, or alt the cli command to do this?
<x-ip> Black_Magic: you usually use the terminal ?
<Black_Magic> x-ip, dont understand what you mean...?
<x-ip> Dean-: i said you ... please read before ...
<Dean-> x-ip: apologies.i missed your message
<x-ip> Black_Magic: to try to fix you problem ... we'll need to use a terminal
<Black_Magic> i have one
<Black_Magic> im in Backtrack..
<x-ip> perfect ... :)
<x-ip> ifconfig -a ... shows your atheros card ?
<x-ip> the one that not connect
<Black_Magic> as you can understand its hard having one OS that your dependant on because you removed windos and Ubuntu is my main OS and without internet im basicly duped...
<x-ip> ou ... sorry, you said that it connects to the ap but cant navigate ...
<Black_Magic> It shows Ath0
<Black_Magic> ath0
<Black_Magic> eth0, lo and wifi0
<x-ip> perfect ...
<x-ip> ifconfig wifi0 essid your_ap_essid key your_wep_ap_key
<Black_Magic> ok....
<x-ip> could you please do that ?
<Black_Magic> well im connected to my AP right now..
<x-ip> sorry the command is iwconfig
<x-ip> perfect
<x-ip> now ... can you ping some ip ?
<Black_Magic> yea...
<x-ip> being connected you your ap ?
<x-ip> perfect
<x-ip> dns resolution works ?
<x-ip> ping google.com ?
<Black_Magic> in ubuntu if i try and ping
<Black_Magic> it says
<Black_Magic> operation not permitted
<x-ip> well ... thats right
<Black_Magic> uh...
<x-ip> at ubuntu you need to do that with administrative privileges
<Black_Magic> ill brb hopefully
<Black_Magic> i tried
<Black_Magic> didnt work
<Black_Magic> brb
<Exilant> ping shouldn't need admin privileges
<Dean-> x-ip: not sure if you can help. in dmesg the error shown is 'ASSECONF(NETDEV_UP): ath0: link is not ready'
<x-ip> Dean-: maybe ... as my knowledge let me i'll try to help you
<x-ip> Dean-: go to a terminal ... get root and ... ifconfig ath0 down
<x-ip> ifconfig ath0 up
<x-ip> then look up dmesg again ... i'll have to get some errors
<Dean-> x-ip: same error
<Exilant> does iwconfig say sth. about being not associated?
<x-ip> Dean-: ok ... it has to give more errors that only this line
<x-ip> could  you please pastebin the lines that correspond to ath0 errors ?
<Dean-> no net access on the laptop :(. but i can type them?
<Dean-> x-ip: nevermind. ive decided to give up for today. go relax. thanks for the help
<soto> I don't see a 'hardware drivers' selection in the administration menu. Where is it?
<Black_Magic> Im back
<Black_Magic> sorry KDE Crashed and X was going..
<savvas> mm no more updates :)
<savvas> that's nice for a change :P
<Black_Magic> ...
<Black_Magic> Ok who every was helping me please continue
<danage> does anybody know how to fix my atheros wifi with -12 kernel? it broke... is it wpa? my ath0 doesn't get ip address from dhcp
<savvas> file a bug :)
<danage> haha there is probably one already
<danage> dont know which package its in
<savvas> well um..
<savvas> try #ubuntu-bugs - they know this stuff much better
<danage> thanks
<soneil> where would I look for logs/cores for crashes?  dumped a lot of noise on the terminal, but I can't find anything matching in /var/log/
<giorgos> hi
<giorgos> can anyone help with ypdate problem?
<giorgos> i update and the system crashes
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-16
<mitch_> anyone know why dhcp doesn't work on my ath0
<x-ip> mitch_: if you dont bring us more information ... its not easy to help you
<mitch_> what info do u want
<mitch_> I am using madwifi
<mitch_> I have the current daily build
<mitch_> i mean yesterdays
<mitch_> I have a mbp
<x-ip> dhclient -d ath0 doesnt give you an up ?
<x-ip> ip
<mitch_> i need them both up right
<mitch_> ok
<mitch_> brb
<DanaG> Very-new Atheros cards still need ndiswrapper.
<mitch_> there is no 64bit xp driver for my card that I know of
<mitch_> there is a 64 bit vista driver but ndiswrpaer doesn't support vista
<mitch_> brb
<Stroganoff> is there no more "low memory mode" in hardy when installing on 64 mb ram?
<Stroganoff> my installation stalls at "generating locales", 75%
<Stroganoff> constant hard disk activity
<mitch_> hi
<Stroganoff> hi :))
<Stroganoff> i'm creating an install script for a light weight icewm ubuntu
<mitch__> that did not work
<mitch__> i keep getting errors
<mitch__> it told me it was sleeping
<mitch__> Anyone know why dhclient won't give my ath0 an ip? I use madwifi
<mitch__> This happened after the last update
<mitch__> hello
<Invisionfree> We're all dead.
<mitch__> Poo
<mitch__> That's good to hear
<mitch__>  How can I remove madwifi modules so i can reinstall them
<RichW> Does anyone have a problem in hardy where the mouse doesnt freeze up but all the applications freeze and clicking and pressing keys on keyboard does nothing?
<RichW> I really want to use hardy due to new software versions.
<RichW> Also, I use nvidia drivers
<RAOF> RichW: Welcome to the wonderful world of nvidia.  That happens all the time for me.  Just wait until there's another black flash, and it'll start working again :/
<lime4x4> anyone have any good luck with wireless cards that just work?
<niocholas_jones> I'm sure this is a very common problem... when I go to expand a window in Ubuntu w/ Gnome , I find it very very difficult to expand it horizontally and vertically because of the fact that the area the mouse has to go over in order to expand the window is to small.  Is there anyway to increase the size of the pixel space that the mouse can go over in order to expand the window?
<niocholas_jones> and can someone unbun me from #ubuntu, I should not be banned.
<FFForever> Hi ya
<FFForever> how come i reported a bug (with my mouse and sound) and they are still active in the latest beta/alpha release (i reported them then gutsy was in beta....)
<RAOF> FFForever: Because no one knows how to fix it?  Because it's just got lost in the many, many bugs?
<RichW> RAOF: Thanks, You think disabling compiz will help?
<FFForever> ive posted on the foums any everything :(, am i going to be stuck on 7.-4 forever?
<niocholas_jones> anyone?
<RichW> FFForever: Give me link, I will try to help you.. I can program.
<RichW> FFForever: Whats wrong?
<FFForever> i mute sound, sound still plays, and my mouse goes nuts when i use the scrollers goes out of sync then yeah....
<RichW> FFForever: I need more information about your hardware, What sound you have etc?
<niocholas_jones> I'm sure this is a very common problem... when I go to expand a window in Ubuntu w/ Gnome , I find it very very difficult to expand it horizontally and vertically because of the fact that the area the mouse has to go over in order to expand the window is to small.  Is there anyway to increase the size of the pixel space that the mouse can go over in order to expand the window?
<FFForever> i have a laptop compaw c304nr
<RichW> niocholas_jones: I think that would be in the source code.
<FFForever> how do i find out my audio card?
<niocholas_jones> RichW, where abouts?
<niocholas_jones> i know C :P
<crimsun> FFForever: lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]
<RichW> niocholas_jones: Not sure (yet) maybe gtk.
<niocholas_jones> that really needs to be changed
<RichW> niocholas_jones: Can you program C?
<niocholas_jones> it's very horrible.
<niocholas_jones> yes
<FFForever> 00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 01) Subsystem: 103c:30a5
<RichW> niocholas_jones: If you find the code, you can submit a patch.
<niocholas_jones> man that is so horrible.
<niocholas_jones> I can't even believe they release shit like this
<niocholas_jones> it's one of the most used events w/ end-users
<RichW> niocholas_jones: Many pieces of high quality software have problems.
<RichW> I.e. Flash isnt 64bit
<crimsun> FFForever: what's the issue with audio?
<FFForever> when i press mute i still hear sound :P
<FFForever> inless i mute pcm i think it is
<crimsun> FFForever: are you using l-u-m?
<FFForever> i mean if i mute master i would think it would mute my sound but that is not the case
<FFForever> l-u-m?
<crimsun> FFForever: or are you using alsa-modules?
<FFForever> i am using the default ubuntu uses?
<RichW> FFForever: System --> Preferences --> Hardware Information   you dont have to use the terminal :)
<crimsun> FFForever: cat /proc/asound/version
<FFForever> all i know is after the releases from 7.0.4 i have never had sound or mouse working right
<crimsun> FFForever: (you're using l-u-m, then)
<FFForever> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1
<crimsun> uhh
<crimsun> that's definitely not hardy's kernel
<FFForever> its the fawn :P
<FFForever> i booted out of the live cd :P
<DanaG> WTF?  The power.sh thingy doesn't run on resume!
<DanaG> Therefore, even if I set it to disable APM, I find that when I suspend and resume, it goes right back to repeatedly unloading and loading my hard drive's heads.
<FFForever> i was testing it at work (i forgot the cd at work sadly though :( so i cant boot it atm)
<crimsun> DanaG: hal/hal-info/g-p-m
<RichW> FFForever: Get me your sound card from System --> Preferences --> Hardware Information please.
<DanaG> Huh?  It's /etc/acpi/power.sh that's not being run, or is just not setting things, on resume.
<crimsun> acpi-support hasn't been fixed, so currently it's hal*/g-p-m
<crimsun> so, when acpi-support is fixed, you'll no longer have the issue
<RichW> FFForever: Is it intel audio?
<FFForever> yeah
<crimsun> RichW: it's a conexant hda codec
<FFForever> 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<RichW> Oh i have ich9
<crimsun> FFForever: I need you to boot into a hardy desktop cd, preferably a daily-live (or alpha 6 if you really can't manage)
<FFForever> i get no wifi then, ill be back on monday then :)
<RichW> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/hardy-desktop-i386.iso
<crimsun> FFForever: the solution is really straightforward: use alsa-source
<DanaG> I've made it set the drive to -B 255 now;  the one thing I'll try right now:  comment out checkStateChanged.
<FFForever> RichW, i have no more blanks or i would just reburn it :)
<crimsun> FFForever: I fixed this issue in the alsa-driver source package; you need to install module-assistant, debconf-utils, and alsa-source
<niocholas_jones> okay another question, when I press alt+tab, I go to the next application.  I would like to have it so when I press alt+shift+tab it goes back encase I pass the application I was looking for.  How could you do make this possible?
<RichW> FFForever: Get a rewriteable dvd, you will love it.
<crimsun> FFForever: then just use `sudo m-a clean,a-i alsa-source'
<DanaG> I can't boot DVD±RW on my PC.
<RichW> Rewritable cd? same thing but less space
<RichW> lol
<DanaG> Oh, I see: I had put a link to do_power in resume.d, but my symlink was wrong.
<crimsun> heh
<crimsun> bah, I'll just merge these acpi-support changes locally
<niocholas_jones> okay another question, when I press alt+tab, I go to the next application.  I would like to have it so when I press alt+shift+tab it goes back encase I pass the application I was looking for.  How could you do make this possible?
<RichW> niocholas_jones: Perhaps compiz can do that, try looking around in compiz plugins?
<RAOF> niocholas_jones: Works For Me(tm), in both compiz and metacity.
<niocholas_jones> where do I go?
<niocholas_jones> System->Appearnce themes?
<RichW> niocholas_jones: install compizconfig from applications --> add/remove
<RichW> niocholas_jones: you must have 3d graphics of course :)
<niocholas_jones> I do :)
<niocholas_jones> under which category?
<crimsun> RAOF: have you gotten any feedback on the alsa-plugins biarch?
<crimsun> ^wmultiarch
<RAOF> crimsun: No.  I'm thinking of pinging the bug again, to make sure it's not lost.
<crimsun> it's not lost; I'm aware of it, at least.
<niocholas_jones> how do I open metacity ?
<niocholas_jones> I don't understand what that is but I see it installed
<crimsun> I'm probably just going to buy a laptop to test, since this X41 won't really cut it
<RAOF> Heh.  No.  I haven't got any other feedback, except that there are a couple of people interested in the Ubuntu bug that it's been linked to. :)
<Black_Magic> Ok im back and i fixed everything so can i get help with no internet in Ubuntu
<Black_Magic> well Wicd says connected but i cannt browse
<Black_Magic> or use anything internet dependant
<DanaG> Hmm, what have you changed on your system?
<Black_Magic> *dependent
<Black_Magic> Err nothing..
<Black_Magic> it worked yesturday untill i decided to reboot..
<Black_Magic> and then it just said connected and it wasnt working
<Black_Magic> that was the first time in a couple weeks that my ubuntu install had wireless internet
<RAOF> Black_Magic: wicd isn't in the repositories, unless that's changed recently; this will make it harder for us to help you.  Does it work with Network Manager?
<DanaG> er, I meant to address my question to crimsun, about acpi-support.
<Black_Magic> RAOF, I cant use encryption with Network-manager and no it was doing same thing
<crimsun> DanaG: about the queued changes, or..?
<DanaG> You were saying you had applied some changes locally.
<Black_Magic> besides use ATI drivers nothing..
<Black_Magic> and it was doing same thing when i installed the ATI drivers
<RAOF> Black_Magic: Network Manager was saying that you were connected, but you weren't?  (What network card?)
<niocholas_jones> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/150702
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150702 in compiz "alt shift tab stopped navigating windows (gutsy)" [Low,Confirmed]
<niocholas_jones> found my bug
<crimsun> DanaG: no, /going/ to.
<Black_Magic> ROAF, Atheros AR5006EG
<Black_Magic> Supported by default...well the drivers are in any linux distro i try by default i could just load Ubuntu Live CD and have internet..
<Black_Magic> is there a way to reset everything dealing with my network card and internet back to default without re-installing?
<RAOF> Black_Magic: Not that I can think of offhand.  It's possible that it's your DNS settings; can you ping anything?
<Black_Magic> If i try and ping any IP it says op something not permitted
<RAOF> Black_Magic: By IP address, I mean.  For example, (one of) google's is 72.14.253.147
<Black_Magic> i tried with sudo still opperation not submitted
<Black_Magic> operation not allowed basically
<Black_Magic> operation not permitted yea
<RAOF> Cool.  Something's awesomely messed up then.
<Black_Magic> it like only works when it wants to..
<RAOF> Try a livecd, see if that works?
<Black_Magic> it does
<Black_Magic> any OS besides my Ubuntu install has internet
<Black_Magic> thats all linux
<Black_Magic> Ubuntu 7.10 Live CD
<Black_Magic> internet just need to select unsecured AP because of network-manager glitches
<Black_Magic> Backtrack
<Black_Magic> Federa ect..
<Black_Magic> Im not really up for a reinstall ive put comming up into one year of effort into this install
<Black_Magic> and i upgraded for 12hrs..
 * RAOF is pretty much stumped.  I'd suggest looking at all the changes that occurred between it working and it not working.
<Black_Magic> err
<Black_Magic> 5months of changes..
<Black_Magic> nice..
<RAOF> Oh, it has _never_ worked in Hardy?
<RAOF> Does it work on a Hardy livecd?
<Black_Magic> it worked
<Black_Magic> yesturday in Hardy
<Black_Magic> it works when it wants
<Black_Magic> then i rebooted in same exact spot
<Black_Magic> same Ap
<Black_Magic> and it said it was connected but couldnt use internet
<Black_Magic> releated programs or ping IPS or www.'s
<lsmobrian> could u connect to the AP ex: 192.168.0.1
<Black_Magic> Yea
<Black_Magic> Iwconfig ifconfig all showed i was connected
<Black_Magic> and was assighned an IP
<RAOF> I'm tempted to blame wicd, since (IIRC) it touches all your networking related configuration files, but I've never, ever used it.
<Black_Magic> i even put OpenDNS DNS Server Ips into my DNS servers
<Black_Magic> it was doing same thing before i started using Wicd
<Black_Magic> i think it has something to do with the encryption..
<Black_Magic> and the way Madwifi Drivers work
<RAOF> OK.  It still might be a good idea to try a Hardy livecd, see if it works consitently there.  If it doesn't, then file a bug, probably against whichever package the madwifi drivers are in.
 * DanaG still thinks it's silly that "madwifi" modules don't have "mad" or "wifi" anywhere in their names.
<DanaG> After all, it's not MADtheros.
<Black_Magic> lol
<Black_Magic> I tired it Worked
<Black_Magic> tried
<Black_Magic> i compiled from source
<Black_Magic> to see if that was the problem
<Black_Magic> After the original ones wernt working
<Black_Magic> its annoying Ubuntu is my Main OS now that i dont have Windows..
<Black_Magic> When you lean on a Table and then one leg breaks what you left with?
<Black_Magic> a table that "almost" Works
<crimsun> you could be left with an intact table and a broken leg
<crimsun> i.e., you on crutches for a while.
<Black_Magic> Yea
<Black_Magic> to update or upgrade i litterly have to go to backtrack..
<Black_Magic> download all packages needed..
<Black_Magic> switch OS
<Black_Magic> if i have a problem i need to reboot..
<Black_Magic> select backtrack again
<DanaG> Try ndiswrapper?
<Black_Magic> and then come to the channel
<crimsun> it's a good idea to keep either a desktop or alternate installer of each stable, supported release handy
<DanaG> I seem to remember hearing that the latest Atheros cards aren't yet supported by ath_hal.
 * Black_Magic Callapses at the thought of that also same problem i have it already but for a backup USB adapter
<Black_Magic> its Atheros AR5006EG
<Black_Magic> its not Atheros AR5007 or anything
<Black_Magic> i do keep one i just dont like reinstalling..
<DanaG> Argh, btrace is buggy.
<DanaG> It stalls after a while, and builds up a "scroll-FORWARD" buffer.
<DanaG> Then you hit ctrl-c and it scrolls madly to the end.
<DanaG> It also gives obscure errors like "bad fs action 1000"
<Black_Magic> so theres no known way to reset Network Related things to default...?
<Dr_willis_> what network related things?
<xrichard> howdy, whenever I close/open my laptop lid there is an annoyingly loud beep... is this the "system beep?"
<Dr_willis_> xrichard,  check the gnome or kde powersaving/powercontrol tools - they normally have settings for what happens when the lid is closed, and other similer things
<Dr_willis_> Some people want their system to hybernate when lid closed. others just want the lcd to power off.   theres a lot of things you can change
<xrichard> Dr_willis_, I've checked but there is nothing there about a beep
<xrichard> And I think there is one beep for closing the lid and one for opening it
<Black_Magic> Just Reset the network settings to default..
<Dr_willis_> Ive never noticed a beep.  I got no idea.
<Dr_willis_> Black_Magic,  thers a lot of different network settings..  so thats still a bit vague. You could remove/purge all the packages I guess that are related to 'networking'
<Black_Magic> what exacly does purge do..
<Dr_willis_> removes the packages config files also.
<Black_Magic> i thought upgrading to hardy would fix it too because
<Black_Magic> it installs all new packages..
<Dr_willis_> thus whenyou reinstall a package, it reinstalls the original setting files.
<Dr_willis_> upgrading packages. often keep the OLD setting files.
<DanaG> argh, still doesn't apply settings on resume.
<DanaG> I'm getting clicking every 5 seconds.  Those are rather insane defaults by Hitachi.
<DanaG> tick....tock....tick....tock...
<Dr_willis_> DanaG,  hard drive parking?
<DanaG> Yup.
<Dr_willis_> I  should of backed up my little config i had on my laptop to disable that..  Ive reinstalled liunux on it.. not sure if its got that issue or not.
<DanaG> And why is it that acpi-support sets HDD power management if laptop-mode is enabled?  Shouldn't they just make enabling laptop-mode make laptop-mode take care of it?
<Dr_willis_> I recall a lot of threads on that topic.. but never did understand half of what they were flaming each other over. :)
<DanaG> I wish it'd either leave the drive busy or leave it idle.... not WAKE SLEEP WAKE SLEEP WAKE SLEEP
<DanaG> And pdflush and kblockd keep waking the drive.
<Black_Magic> OH all i remeber about
<DanaG> Aah, here's one thing: my pidgin logs are on a fat32 partition.
<DanaG> Apparently vfat / fat32 is not cached, or something.
<DanaG> Handy utility: wmhdplop.
<Black_Magic> i remeber what i did before the internet worked
<Black_Magic> i had to flush all things related to iptables..
<Dr_willis_> iptables --list
<Dr_willis_> shows all iptables rules. :)
<Dr_willis_> or was it -list,
<Black_Magic> i used from a wiki in Ubuntu
<Black_Magic> trying to find it..
<Black_Magic> How do i use Sprint Cards on Ubuntu
<DanaG> Also, if the laptop-mode thingy takes care of both AC and battery, then why is acpi-support stopping the service when on AC?
<DanaG> It's like one thing is actively overriding something that should be able to take care of itself.
<DanaG> Oh, another odd thing: calling smartctl when the drive is unloaded causes it to load, but only AFTER it returns the old result.  That makes no sense.
 * Black_Magic *Screams Hello Am i invisible???*
<DanaG> Oh, you mean a WWAN card?  Beats me.
<RAOF> Black_Magic: Some of them should Just Work with network manager (particularly if you try the 0.7 packages in that testing PPA), and if it doesn't just work I've got no idea.
<Black_Magic> Hmm Where can i re-get network manager packages...
<Black_Magic> because i have no way of downloading via synaptics
<Black_Magic> in Ubuntu
<Black_Magic> and i dont know exactly all packages needed for regular network manager
<Black_Magic> with nm-applet ect
 * DanaG thinks it's unlucky that Synaptic package manager has a name so close to Synaptics Touchpads.
<DanaG> WTF?  It just took literally 15 minutes for Pidgin to realize I had been disconnected from AIM.
<DanaG> That's broken.
<DanaG> No wait, it was 5.
<DanaG> WTF?  Now my brightness controls are broken.
<Black_Magic> DanaG
<Black_Magic> Dont get WTF Happy :P
<DanaG> Oh, and gnome-power-manager also is slow at noticing AC/battery changes.
<calc> DanaG: connectivity is relative
<calc> DanaG: i've had a voip call not drop even though my DSL line reset
<calc> DanaG: it was down for 30s or more and then i was able to continue talking to the other end
<calc> DanaG: i imagine AIM is udp based and so its possible the keep alives are really far apart(?) or it could be a bug
<DanaG> Oh, and now blktrace is devouring memory like crazy!
<DanaG> Lovely.
<DanaG> And of course, if I quit it, now I can't start a new blktrace!
<DanaG> ARgfh, Transmission bittorrent client doesn't do UPnP.
<ethana2> encryption?
<ethana2> does it do that?
<ethana2> what is UPnP, exactly?
<ethana2> Transmission would be amazing if it just did what had to be done
<ethana2> it doesn't need to be made any more complicated to do that
<ethana2> ..but the codebase would have to be bigger
<niocholas_jones> Okay, I have a question about firefox, when I search , I do control+F for search, then if I hit enter, it goes to the next match... my problem is however, if that match is a link, I would like to access that link.  I can currently do this now by searching for the item, hitting escape ( which therefore gets me our of search mode but leave me on the correct link ) , and then pressing enter.  I believe there should be a much better way of accessing,
<niocholas_jones>  such as alt+enter or something similar, as I and many people have this exact use-case many times throughout the day.  To currently achieve this is rather asinine and obfuscated.  What is a better way then hitting esc then enter ?
<DanaG> UPnP lets it forward ports automatically.
<ethana2> ah
<hydrogen> niocholas_jones: Using opera, obviously
<ethana2> hydrogen: *sob*
<niocholas_jones> .........................
<niocholas_jones> Opera sucks
<niocholas_jones> big time
<ethana2> yes.
<ethana2> absolutely.
<ethana2> (we tried it)
<ethana2> proprietary besides
<ethana2> ..can't you just click on it?
<DanaG> ARgh, the brightness applet sucks.
<niocholas_jones> if Opera was good, it would be ubiquitous , as it's not even close to the penetration of FF
<DanaG> Oh, and I just suddenly got about 50 keystrokes of brightness control that I had accumulated, now pass through in 2 seconds.
<crimsun> DanaG: new g-p-m likely entering.
<ethana2> i thank them for scaring IE8 into w3c compliance though
<crimsun> (that's up to Ted, though)
<niocholas_jones> ethana2: I don't like using the mouse at all
<DanaG> Okay, 10 seconds.  It was odd.
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> i was wondering that
<ethana2> the problem is obviously a horrible one for amputees
<ethana2> somebody file it under accessibility
<ethana2> ..sorry, had to ;)
<ethana2> yeah, having to move a hand to the mouse can slow things down a bit...
<ethana2> anyone else here stick to a keyboard-only workflow?
<calc> UPnP is nice
<calc> DanaG: azureus does it
<ethana2> calc: it does /everything/
<ethana2> The thing is that it's java
<calc> there is a g upnp library
<ethana2> and people don't need to /know/ everything it's doing
<calc> libgupnp-1.0-0 - GObject-based library for UPnP
<calc> so someone could probably hack transmission to use that
<RAOF> DanaG: Transmission does do UPnP, at least the log claims that it's succesfully argued UPnP with my router :)
<calc> RAOF: ah, yea i was wondering about that since transmission just works for me, which i doubt would be the case if it didn't do upnp
<DanaG> Another odd thing: my taskbar is showing all 4 sides of my cube, even though I have it set to show only current.
<DanaG> When I click in the pager, I get a "window close" animation on every window.
<DanaG> It's like it's set to 4 desktops, not 4 workspaces.
<DanaG> So I have four 4-sided cubes.
<calc> yea transmission definitely does UPnP, my router shows an entry for it
<ethana2> calc: what about encryption?
<ethana2> getting past your router is nice, how about your ISP?
<DanaG> Port is not open on my router.
<calc> ethana2: it has an option "Ignore Unencryped Peers" so it sounds like it does it
<ethana2> oh, ok
<ethana2> how many levels of it?
<calc> ethana2: no idea, read the source :)
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> gnome source?
<ethana2> C?
<calc> transmission source
<calc> its probably in c
<ethana2> i tried that once, with gnomemines
<ethana2> ugghhhh
<ethana2> i can't handle C
<RAOF> ethana2: Given the way the rest of transmission is done, it probably does full encryption by default.
<ethana2> doxygen?
<ethana2> oh, ok
<calc> ethana2: go back to school? ;-)
<ethana2> good
<ethana2> calc: ....what?
<RAOF> Since transmission seems to be "do the right thing by default" heavy (Yay GNOME philosophy!).
<calc> "22:58 < ethana2> i can't handle C" :-)
<ethana2> ....
<calc> RAOF: heh :)
<ethana2> RAOF: good
<ethana2> calc: i'm in school.
<calc> reading c is much easier than knowing how to write it :)
 * calc learned how to write in c by writing linux kernel modules
<RAOF> For example, there's the "automatically map port" button, which turns on _all_ the port mapping that takes nearly a full page of Deluge preferences :P
<ethana2> and writing C++ is probably easier than knowing how to read C ;)
<calc> C++ is evil
<ethana2> ^_^
<calc> use python instead
<ethana2> hmm....
<RAOF> ethana2: Writing C++ is often substantially easier than _reading_ C++. :)
<calc> and no writing C++ is not easier than reading C
<ethana2> cd /usr bin && ls | grep python
<ethana2> RAOF: ah
<calc> RAOF: but easier than reading perl ;)
<ethana2> *sigh*
<RAOF> calc: It depends on how much of C++ you want to use, of course.
<ethana2> ...which is why i use bash and run python as a calculator
 * calc thinks everything is easier than reading perl ;-)
 * RAOF recalls a thread in which a C++ proponent wrote an XML parser generator in templates.
<RAOF> _That_ ^^^ is not easier to read than perl :P
<calc> hehe
<RAOF> ~200KLOC for a generic parser generator that this guy was using to illustrate the awesomeness of C++ :P
<crimsun> you know LOC ain't a measure.  He could probably have done it all on one.
<ethana2> 'using hotkeys is faster than linking libraries'
<ethana2> ctrl+c...
<ethana2> ctrl+v....
<RAOF> Of course :)
<ethana2> ^_^
<RAOF> The _real_ measure of C++ code complexity is the number of days gcc takes to build it, of course :)
<ethana2> ...days?
<jonathan_> !info wine
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.57-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 11224 kB, installed size 52732 kB
<RAOF> ethana2: Usually, but not always, this is a number between 0 and 1 :)
<ethana2> RAOF: heh
<ethana2> *cough* gnash
<jonathan_> !info gnash
<ubotu> gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 328 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<jonathan_> :o
<ethana2> maybe we're just real wimps
<calc> even OOo only takes a few hours to build
<ethana2> they link to some library that needs to be compiled
<calc> and its a big mess of c++ and java
<ethana2> i think it took something like that
<ethana2> 4 hours maybe
<ethana2> 'course, that was on a ps3
<ethana2> maybe it didn't have enough RAM to do it elegantly
<Foxamemnon> Hello.  I'm looking for some help getting Hardy to properly suspend/hibernate on my desktop machine.
<DanaG> odd, g-p-m is not getting my brightness keys.
<DanaG> Here's my impression of the closed-source flash:
<DanaG> *segfault*
<calc> lol
<ethana2> DanaG: yes, you've said
<calc> it does that often to me
<ethana2> Wanna hear my apt-get remove chuck-norris joke?
<ethana2> apt-get: FATAL ERROR: You don't remove chuck-norris; chuck-norris removes you
<ethana2> core dumped
<ethana2> that's the brief version, of course ^_^
<Foxamemnon> The machine will actually suspend/hibernate okay.  But when I turn it back on, near the end of the process I just get a blank screen.  The machine isn't totally dead, though, because if I CTRL+ALT+DEL I can actually do a proper reboot.
<ethana2> what about ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Foxamemnon> That didn't help, nor did Ctrl+alt+F# to switch consoles.  I'm using the Nvidia binary driver... could this perhaps be an issue with it?
<ethana2> very possible, yes
<Foxamemnon> I guess I'm just not sure where to look for hints on what the machine is/isn't doing when it comes back up.
<ethana2> i'd go to #nvidia and see if anyone else has your problem
<ethana2> or perhaps ask on #xorg
<ethana2> or both, you know, whatever
<Foxamemnon> Okay, I'll ask around.
<virtuald> ethana2: in reference to your previous comment about compiles taking between 0 and 1 days, apparently you've never used gentoo ;)
<ethana2> virtuald: nope
<ethana2> virtuald: i don't think desktop distros should ship with a compiler
<jscinoz> is hardy going to have ooffice 2.4?
<ethana2> it should be in repos
<virtuald> lol
<jscinoz> heresy!
<ethana2> compile once, distribute binaries
<ethana2> heck, compile 50 times, distribute binaries
<virtuald> as long as theres an option for compiling my own, im happy
<ethana2> gentoo is singularly responsible for global warming
<virtuald> haha
<ethana2> yes, that option, that freedom..
<ethana2> vital
 * jscinoz points at apt, go get your binaries :P
<ethana2> ...but it shouldn't have to be common practice
<ethana2> yes.
<virtuald> i still use gentoo on my router
<DanaG> Actually, Intel P4 is a large part of the world's energy usage.
<virtuald> i was using it on my carputer
<DanaG> Most likely.
<ethana2> well netburst, yeah
<virtuald> but, i switched to ubuntu
<virtuald> cuz i got sick of 4-hour upgrades
<virtuald> lol
<jscinoz> i loved my old router with openwrt on it but openwrt doesnt work on my new one :(
<ethana2> i'm actually running a 2.8GHz netburst with 128
<DanaG> At the very least, they could've done the world a favor by putting frickin' SpeedStep in the P4!
<ethana2> KB of L2..
<ethana2> DanaG: AMEN
<DanaG> But nooooooo, we want to waste energy EVEN WHEN IDLE!
 * jscinoz enables hyperthreading on centrino duo, i can has 4 logical cores!
<virtuald> i use dual PIII's for my router
<DanaG> That's entirely ignoring the 'netburst sucks" part.
<virtuald> works pretty well
<jscinoz> thats pretty beefy for a router :P
<ethana2> jscinoz: they come in pretty pathetic varieties
<ethana2> my router crashes every day
<DanaG> Once I compared a Dual P3-650 to my Athlon XP 2.0GHz; the P3 was actually way way more responsive.
<jscinoz> >_<
<ethana2> it's like, what'd they put on it, WinCE?
<virtuald> DanaG: yeah
<virtuald> definitely
<jscinoz> Linksys routers are awesome
<jscinoz> ability to run linux on them = win
<ethana2> eHome :(
<virtuald> my current desktop is an athlon 3000, and my old PIII's were way more responsive
 * DanaG runs a dd-wrt router.  Yay, Buffalo.  Boo, the injunction against them.
<DanaG> If I were in that court, I would've said to the Australian group who sued them:
<jscinoz> WRT350N v2 >_< yay for different chipset = no ddwrt
<DanaG> "You can't just sue Buffalo.  Either sue EVERYBODY who uses the thing, or sue nobody.  Don't pick on just one company!"
<jscinoz> oh hi microsoft >_<
<ethana2> microsoft: hai! i can has soul?
<jscinoz> NO!
<jscinoz> no soup for you :P
<ethana2> There are two kinds of people in the world: those who agree to EULA's
<ethana2> and those who don't tolerate them
<jscinoz> and those who value freedom
<jscinoz> aww
<siriusnova> or those that dont care
<siriusnova> :(
<ethana2> yes.
<jscinoz> :( something im packaging for debian has to display a EULA :( yay for upstream using the old quake 3 sdk eula >_<
<axisys> is there a solaris preap like command for ubuntu to kill defunct processes?
<Stroganoff> "killall firefox"?
<virtuald> i have the craziest problem with my touchscreen right now
<x-ip> hi ... there is a known problem with nvidia legacy driver ? what is happen is that the system freezes when i play a movie
<Black_Magic> Back....im on a diff computer....
<Black_Magic> anyone else have problems with opening things like gedit with sudo gedit <insert filename here> or gksudo anything
<Black_Magic> its like it takes 10mins just to load it..
<Black_Magic> or it wont load at all
<Black_Magic> but if i just type gedit it loads instantly
<Black_Magic> gedit <filename here> it will load does gedit have the unlock feature also??
<jscinoz> ugh
<jscinoz> i need a clean reinstall >_< my system is so borked right now
<slavik> so, I need to install the nvidia driver, but the default gcc now is 4.2, what is the proper way to set the CC environment variable to use 4.1?
<slavik> is it "CC=gcc-4.1 sudo sh NVIDIA-driver" ???
<Dr_willis_> im not sure that setting those befor a sudo, is proper
<Dr_willis_> mey be easier to get a root shell, and to it without the sudo
<slavik> k, I was thinking the same, going to try it :)
<NineTeen67Comet> HI all .. which nvidia-glx install is the current one for a N6800 card? I'm playing with Hardy and a few full-upgrades ago nvidia said see'ya (I've still got single monitor no compiz though) ..
<Dr_willis_> its amazing how different getting used to 'sudo' vs other disrtos with just 'su' can be...
<Dr_willis_> NineTeen67Comet,  check your kernel you are using. i recall the -386 kernel getting installed.. and breaking my nvidia drivers.
<Dr_willis_> i had to remove that kernel, and use the -generic, then reinstall the drivers
<NineTeen67Comet> aha .. should I drop back to the generic then?
 * NineTeen67Comet answered ^
<ionstorm> is there any performance difference for the -386 kernel?
<ionstorm> i have a p4 hyperthread
<Flannel> 386 is there if the generic kernel doesn't work
 * NineTeen67Comet off to reboot/restart X .. thanks Dr_willis_
<Flannel> It does sell runtime optimizations, some of which would cause problems on early processors.
<Flannel> less, not sell.
<Black_Magic> Ok i think i found the problem..
<Black_Magic> when i did dmesg when connected "supposably
<Black_Magic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59792/
<slavik`lap> looks like it doesn't want to load the module :(
<DanaG> Anybody see a need for a laptop with 8 gigs of RAM?
<slavik`lap> yes ... to break someone's back
<DanaG> http://h71016.www7.hp.com/dstore/MiddleFrame.asp?page=config&ProductLineId=539&FamilyId=2623&BaseId=23735&jumpid=re_R2515_store/smProdCat/PSG/notebooks/HP_8510w_notebook_CFG9
<DanaG> s/back/bank/
<DanaG> $1270 for that over the base 1x2GB.
<slavik`lap> dana, I meant back ...
<slavik`lap> not bank ;)
<DanaG> 15", actually.
<slavik`lap> -> Kernel module load error: insmod: error inserting './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko':
<slavik`lap>    -1 Invalid module format
<slavik`lap> then I need a better job
<calc> DanaG: i have 4gb and use it
<calc> DanaG: well the 3.4gb it lets me see in 32bit
<slavik`lap> 8gb on a desktop :)
<calc> of course i'm not a typical user, compiling openoffice and testing it on several different OS at the same time
<DanaG> Oh, and you can also choose FreeDOS and save 75 bucks.
<DanaG> And they reveal the interesting rules behind the stickers.
<DanaG> For example, if you get Intel wifi, you must get a Centrino sticker.
<Black_Magic> me?
<calc> DanaG: you sure you are reading the rules for stickers right? ;-)
<Black_Magic> was afk soz
<DanaG> Try selecting various stuff on that page.
<Black_Magic> So anyone read my post...?
<slavik`lap> omfg, no 24-14 headers?!
<calc> DanaG: to be centrino you must use intel cpu/chipset/wifi, yes
<calc> DanaG: oh i see you can select what level of 'sticker' you want ;-)
<calc> DanaG: hp is screwed up
<calc> DanaG: it won't let you not buy windows if you want an intel wifi
<DanaG> That's odd.
<DanaG> Are you sure?  I'll check that.
<calc> freedos requires 'core 2 duo' label but that label won't let you have intel wifi
<calc> their requirements are screwed up i think
<calc> iirc centrino marketing only requires (or used to) that it be intel cpu/chipset/wifi
<DanaG> That IS screwed up.
<Dr_willis_> Marketing trumps  Innovation!
<calc> and you can't buy 8GB ram unless you get window
<ethana2> Actually marketing makes business look like innovation
<ethana2> ask apple
<DanaG> I guess you'd have to call them to get around that screwyness.
<slavik`lap> hmm, why would updte-grub not update the boot lis?
<slavik`lap> turns out the reason I couldn't install the nvidia driver is because my old kernel would get loaded and update-grub didn't actually update proper files
<DanaG> Odd, I just had a whole bunch of random brightness actions happen.
<DanaG> Gnome-Power-Manager is all screwed up, apparently.
<Dr_willis_> I noticed update-grub and the menu.lst got a little confused last week for me. and dident add the new kernels.
<calc> DanaG: hopefully it isn't your backlight going out
<calc> DanaG: was it just flickering or did you see something in the OS too?
<DanaG> Nope, it's a software issue.
<DanaG> I also got the brightness OSD from my BIOS.
<calc> oh ok
<DanaG> That's a nifty feature: no matter what OS you use, there's a brightness bar-graph thingy.
<ethana2> does hardy have anything with a really recent webkit in repos?
<RAOF> ethana2: Nope.
<ethana2> something around 85 or higher on ACID3 kind of recent?
<ethana2> oh, ok
<ethana2> Is now a good time for update running?
<ethana2> No one having anything explode on them?
 * DanaG wonders how readable 147DPI would be.
<slavik`lap> ssh owns
<calc> DanaG: depends on if your software supports dpi properly (so probably not good)
<virtuald> anyone have any idea on the status of ubuntu-mobile edition?
 * Dr_willis_ waits for the Ubuntu-toasteroven edition.
<virtuald> i was looking at the demo screenshots, and it seemed like it would be the perfect interface for my carputer...
<virtuald> however, despite looking nice, it doesn't appear to be all that usable
<virtuald> like, some stuff works
<virtuald> but, other stuff... not so much
<virtuald> lol
<virtuald> like the media player crashes when trying to load a file :)
<Dr_willis_> ssh into your car and apt-get upgrade MPG
<Dr_willis_> :)
<virtuald> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<virtuald> :(
<slavik`lap> night all
<wxPython> hello
<wxPython> any news about Hardy?
<ethana2> wxPython: like what?
<wxPython> like which bugs have been fixed?
<ethana2> hmm
<compbrain> Too many to count
<ethana2> pretty much, yeah
<compbrain> I'm using hardy on all of my workstations, nothing seriously broken (missed the libc fun times)
<ethana2> good for you
<ethana2> ...firefox 3 still behaves erratically
<ethana2> when you right click on links all the time
<wxPython> is Wine 0.9.57 going to be the installed package in Ubuntu 8.04?
<wxPython> is the package Wine (version 0.9.57) going to be the installed in Ubuntu 8.04?
<compbrain> ethana2: I've been ok with f3. Main issue for me is if you enter a URL with matches in your history, it will choose the URL under your mouse not the current contents of the address bar when you press enter
<wxPython> the very latest version that is
<wxPython> compbrain please report that bug
<ethana2> compbrain: that's ...yeah
<virtuald> compbrain: it does that in FF2 in windows too
<ethana2> report that if it's not already in a bug tracker
<wxPython> so that's a regression bug
<wxPython> you must report it, really
<ethana2> never assume something is known already
<wxPython> report it and hopefully someone will address it really fast ;)
<ethana2> that's a bad assumption to make
<wxPython> yeah
<wxPython> and even if this was already reported, it is okay as well
<virtuald> its been doing that in windows for... a very long time, i can't actually remember when it hasn't
<wxPython> as long as you want to make the app better, it's okay ;)
<virtuald> kinda annoying, but was never annoying enough to file a bug report :p
<wxPython> so this bug hasn't been reported yet
<wxPython> then please report it asap
<wxPython> it's a cruical thing that you do
<ethana2> as an alpha tester
<ethana2> that's why you're here
<wxPython> yeah
<wxPython> listen to ethana2 here
<ethana2> by the way, if you file a new bug, give me the link
<virtuald> i agree, but i actually haven't used firefox on ubuntu yet
<virtuald> lol
<wxPython> if you're using the alpha, your job is to report a bug if you find one
<ethana2> that could be what it does to me, and i'm so annoyed by a more major one it never occurred to me
<compbrain> I found a bug report, let me see if I can find it..
<wxPython> compbrain ok
<ethana2> do they need anything from me?  confirmation?
<compbrain> ethana2: I don't think I've seen that pre-ff3
<compbrain> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/181575
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181575 in firefox-3.0 "pressing Enter in URL bar selects mouse hover target in substring-search pop-down" [Medium,Fix committed]
<compbrain> I guess it's been fixed in the latest push
<virtuald> hopefully it gets pushed upstream then
<root_> Hmm Who wants to put Linux on a Toaster so itl host a server while it deals out you a hot and yummy pieace of cooked bread..
<compbrain> virtuald: I believe it was fixed in mozilla upstream
<compbrain> virtuald: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=408723
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 408723 in XUL Widgets "always use the input field's value when pressing enter in an autocomplete field (e.g. URL bar)" [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<virtuald> hm
<virtuald> not in the version i have :-p
<virtuald> well
<virtuald> hm
<virtuald> i guess it is
<virtuald> though, if you move the mouse, then it still selects it
<virtuald> so as long as you dont move the mouse, you're good
<jscinoz> "You have moved the mouse, windows must be restarted for the change to take effect"
<jscinoz> :P
<user5> lol
 * virtuald has to reboot cuz moving mouse
<jscinoz> is OO 2.4 in hardy?
<DanaG> Ugh, something just started spamming me with random brightness flickering, and then the laptop randomly went into sleep.
<J-_> Not sure if I should ask here or #ubuntu. But, I'm using Hardy. How can I reset my external hard drive so that I can only view what's on it and if I want to put something on it, I'd have to sudo the command?
<stefano> hi
<stefano> i adrian, so you wanted to know about features?
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, yea
<DanaG> .... and now it flickered again, and then Xorg crashed.
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, so is persistence fixed in this one
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, is it also sweeter(no iffy apps on the live CD--such as doc manager---its just deadly slow with PDFs)
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, yes most defentetly
<stefano> to both
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, cant wait lol
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, you see the features of ubuntu are mostly defined by the upstreams
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, i dont understand?
<stefano> so in 8.04 you get gnome 2.22, which gives you a whole lot (release notes: http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.22/ )
<stefano> upsreams are all of the different programs that ship with ubuntu
<stefano> so if, for example, your gnome desktop now ships with cheese, that means that ubuntu does as well. so in ubuntu 8.04 you have cheese (which is somewhat like photobooth)
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, the gnome 2.22 looks amazing, which, means that ubuntu 8.04 will look amazing
<adrian_2002ca> i also like the google cal
<stefano> exactly
<stefano> thats the upsreams business
<stefano> also, 8.04 will ship with firefox 3
<adrian_2002ca> thats a given :P
<kalatian> speaking of firefox 3, when is it going to be released?
<stefano> which, if you start it, might blow off your head because it's so awesome, so be careful :>
<stefano> 8.04 will ship the beta of ff3 because it's a long term support release
<stefano> i think it should be ready be the end of spring or something, not sure
<adrian_2002ca> head in the process of being blown...10...20...30% and counting lol
<adrian_2002ca> HEYYY....wheres Romanian in the gnome internationalization list....:(
<adrian_2002ca> lol...its ok...i dont mind...i understand computers in english anyway
<stefano> the main reason why i love ff3, and i hae to say i didnt use firefox before, i was using epiphany, is that it ships gecko 1.9, which has greatly improved on font rendering since it now uses glade and all the other xorg fun stuff
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, i think that 8.04 will be available in romanian
<stefano> or was it? i'm not sure
<adrian_2002ca> lol...its ok...just jokin
<adrian_2002ca> i hope they keep pigdin tho, so far i like it
<stefano> i looked it up, it will be available in romanian
 * DanaG wonders if the brightness sensors on the HP laptops are userspace-accessible.
<adrian_2002ca> wow...truly amazing 8-)
<kalatian> i don't think pidgin is going anywhere
<stefano> sure, i just wonder if there will be pidgin 2.4 in hardy of if they'll stick with .3.x
<stefano> the 2.3 is amazingly stable though, but its also quite a memory hog to use (90mb currently)
<adrian_2002ca> also, im wondering if theyll make it so that u can experience visual styles on live cd
<adrian_2002ca> probably not(ram issues i presume)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> adrian_2002ca, u mean compiz?
<adrian_2002ca> yea
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> adrian_2002ca, compiz is enable if u have intel chips
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> with livecd
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, the latest gnome version now has build in compositing manager right in metacity, so that you don't even need compiz to have some tranparency goign on, which is nice because compiz is horror on slow machines
<adrian_2002ca> [Hardy]TuTUXG, ive been on livecd for 5 days tryin to do it and i get an error
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, ur making me drool :P
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> however, with nvidia or ati card u won't get the effects just runing the livecd since the drivers can not be integrated with the livecd
<adrian_2002ca> [Hardy]TuTUXG, that explains it
<adrian_2002ca> [Hardy]TuTUXG, ati card
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> adrian_2002ca, ya, u have to install ubuntu onto ur hd and enable the driver
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, as i said, the integrated compositing is nothing fancy, but it improves usability a lot, i'm using it whilst having a nice video card . i don't like the compiz bling
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, ya, i understand, the thing i love about ubuntu is its simpleness but the posibility of crazyness
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, since youre on live cd anyways, you could download the latest testing version and boot it up to see some of the goodness. but i'm not sure wheter there are live cds for alpha versions
<ompaul> which package is the logon screen / theme attached to
<DanaG> argh, g-p-m is way broken.
<ompaul> I haz bugz that need reportin
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, hehe, yes thats one of the big paradigms of linux, let the user do what he wants
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, whats the terminal command>?
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, for what?
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, to get the alpha version running
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, you cant do it on a running system
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, you would have to download another live cd and boot it up
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, i feel like such a noob...lol
<stefano> but as i said, i dont know wheter there are live cds available for the alpha or not
<stefano> what the heck
<stefano> the input field on google just dissappeared
<stefano> lol
<stefano> *blip and it was gone
<stefano> ya firefox 3 is amazing
<stefano> lol
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, got any advice on watchin a tv tuner card that only has mce playability...is that possible?
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Alpha6 take a look at this page
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, support for tv tuner cards is improved in hardy as well. you can now use it in totem if you just want to watch something
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, if you want to set up something like Windows Media Center, there is MythTV (which is imo a lot better than windows media center)
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, cool...and mythtv can detect in general any card?
<stefano> you can even access the media center from all the pcs in your house, even PDAs if youre hardcore :>
<adrian_2002ca> lol...lets seee then
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, a lot of cards work, but not all. the manufacturers don't ship linux drivers yet, some of em do, but not many. but in general a lot of the cards work. if you already have one. see if it works, if youre going to buy one, check the forums first,
<adrian_2002ca> kk, so how do i install myth?>
<adrian_2002ca> do i do frontend or backend>?
<stefano> well i
<stefano> dont know actually
<stefano> :>
<stefano> wait a second
<adrian_2002ca> iuts ok
<adrian_2002ca> think i got it
<stefano> it's not so easy
<adrian_2002ca> from the myth website
<stefano> you need a mysql server first, then you need to set it up with mysqladmin -u root password yoursecretpassword
<stefano> then you install mythtv, mythtv-backend and mythtv-frontend
<adrian_2002ca> lol...i think ur right...lol
<stefano> while installing it should give you a password which you ought to write down
<stefano> that should do the trick i thin
<stefano> oh now i'm goign to try mythtv myself
<stefano> :>
<adrian_2002ca> stefano, thanx...sounds complicated......well linux has taken over my life tonite too...its 3.40am...im goin to sleep lol
<adrian_2002ca> msg me an tell me what happens
<stefano> i don't want to use mysql for it, i'd rather use sqlite
<stefano> :\
<stefano> well whatever
<adrian_2002ca> i jus hit install anyway...if this crashes my machine o well....
<adrian_2002ca> thank god for live
<stefano> it won't
<adrian_2002ca> its big...usually when i install something big(amarok) i run out of ram
<adrian_2002ca> space
<stefano> mysql is enterprise grade software, it is damn stable, damn secure and all that, but it is not the best option just for mythtv,
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, how much ram do you have?
<adrian_2002ca> 1 gig
<adrian_2002ca> lol
<stefano> 1gig should be plenty
<adrian_2002ca> oh look at that
<adrian_2002ca> 1 gig in total
<stefano> well it's the live cd that fills your ram i guess
<adrian_2002ca> it only sets apart like 256 mb for the
<adrian_2002ca> filesystem
<adrian_2002ca> look its installing mysql
<stefano> in my day work, i usually have about a gig of ram filled up, and i'm not using the live cd
<stefano> but thats because i use inkscape and gimp a lot, also anjuta and lighttpd, which are all quite memory intense
<jscinoz> 4gb of ram + virtualisation = fun
<stefano> adrian_2002ca, here's a tip, if you are watching youtube videos, close your browser (every browser window) once in while :>
<stefano> jscinoz, if i buy 4gigs, can i still use 32bit and have it completely recognized?
<stefano> i'm actually contemplating 8gb for my desktop
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> stefano, not likely
<jscinoz> i'm runnign 64bit :P
<stefano> jscinoz, is 64bit as bad as they say in the forums?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> stefano, 32bit will only be able to recognize a little bit more than 3 gig of ram
<jscinoz> not too bad
<jscinoz> flash is annoying to get working
<stefano> well but if you got it working it runs and you dont have to bother with it anymore, thats not a big issue i suppose
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> running 32 bit version of firefox if u want adobe flash on 64 bit
<stefano> oh by the way
<stefano> virtualisation doesnt work for me right now
<jscinoz> what are you trying to use for it?
<stefano> it says i have to recompile the kernel module (virtualbox that is) and if i do so, it returns an erro
<stefano> r
<jscinoz> hmm
<stefano> and it points me to a file where the error message is supposed to be in
<stefano> but i never bothered to look at the file
<stefano> there are a bunch of errors
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> stefano, hardy?
<stefano> yes
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> 32 bit or 64 bit
<stefano> 32
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> stefano, how did u install vbox?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> stefano, from the repo?
<stefano> [Hardy]TuTUXG, i installed it about one and a half years ago from the repositories
<stefano> or did i?
<stefano> i'm going to reinstall it, maybe that'll help
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> stefano, the open source version is in the universe repo
<stefano> [Hardy]TuTUXG, i think i haved the closed source version
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> stefano, and also i think u may want to check the version, the latest one should be 1.4.5
<stefano> too late :>
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> stefano, i used the close source one on hardy before and it works fine
<stefano> well as i said, my installation is pretty old, so i suppose it had some feisty blobs on it that vbox didnt like
<stefano> i'll just upgrade (i use this term thoughtfully) to the open source version
<stefano> :>
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dont forget to remove the current one
<stefano> sure already done
<adrian_2002c1> this is how long it took to reboot on a live cd...impressive
<stefano> wow
<stefano> firefox is using 684 megs of ram
<stefano> impressive
<adrian_2002c1> windows lags compared to this lol
<adrian_2002c1> stefano, huh?
<adrian_2002c1> stefano, u sure ur not smokin a fox lol?
<stefano> i'm not smoking anything that was made from animals, am a vegan smoker
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> stefano, ff2?
<stefano> no, 3beta4
<adrian_2002c1> haha...thats nice
<stefano> it may as well use i gig, i dont care
<stefano> at least a lot of stuff seems to be cached right
<stefano> ono it says i have to restart
<adrian_2002c1> stefano, o well...part of beta lol
<stefano> well i take this opportunity to bring my laptop into my office and hook it up to the 24" screen, for which i would have to reboot anyways. so, i'll be back in 10mins see ya
<adrian_2002c1> later
<stefano> back again
<stefano> i just found an iPod sock, no idea where it comes from
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ipod sock?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<stefano> you know, those colourful socks apple sells your for 30 dollars
<stefano> i never bought them but now i have one, strange...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> never been in a apple store :(
<stefano> apple is taking over my office by placing their products around it, secretly trying to convert me
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> that's sweet
<stefano> i wish they'd placed a mac pro under my desk instead of a sock
<stefano> lol
<stefano> wb
<stefano> ono
<stefano> i have a problem with my sound :(
<stefano> could not find any gstreamer plugins or devices
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the only way apple could convince me is to support their damn os to run on a pc
<stefano> [Hardy]TuTUXG, a mac is a pc
<stefano> so it runs on pcs
<stefano> basially
<stefano> :>
<stefano> +c
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> stefano, u know what i mean
<stefano> omg
<stefano> my screen is flashing
<ethana2> it bugs me how people assume we haven't payed for codecs
<ethana2> when we pay for them over and over and over and over again
<stefano> i cant see anything
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> what codecs?
<ethana2> FOSS patent encumbered codecs
<ethana2> i payed for windows, i payed for them
<ethana2> would it be too evil to include a WGA check in Ubuntu?  ^_^
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> it would ;p
<ethana2> ok, well if people pirate windows, that's their fault
<ethana2> innocent until proven guilty
<ethana2> the only time these should ever be an issue is ubuntu preinstallations
<ethana2> ...which is where fluendo comes in
<LimCore> how to report bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ page?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<RAOF> ethana2: I was under the impression that you payed for the non-exclusive license to use the w32codecs _on Windows_ :)
<ethana2> hey, they should be transferable
<ethana2> i payed the piper
<LimCore> [Hardy]TuTUXG: read my question :)
<ethana2> LimCore: i saw how that wasn't exactly helpful ;)
<RAOF> ethana2: Yeah.  For a one-shot performance in a time and place of his choosing :)
<ethana2> The second shot won't miss
<ethana2> i mean..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> LimCore, i did my best ;P
<RAOF> LimCore: You mean, a bug in the bugs page itself?
<ethana2> LimCore: do you have a launchpad account?
<LimCore> ethana2: limcore
<LimCore> RAOF: yes
<RAOF> LimCore: In that case, you can file a bug against the Malone component of Launchpad: https://edge.launchpad.net/malone
<ethana2> some bugs can be reported from right within an app
<ethana2> Help -> Report a problem
<LimCore> RAOF: oh thats "intuitive". I will repot this brain dead lack of user friendliness as 2nd bug, btw
<LimCore> ethana2: bug in the bug reporting system.
<ethana2> ohhh
<ethana2> wierd
<LimCore> actually, today's bug is really an EPIC FAILURE
<LimCore> 1) korganizer crash
<RAOF> LimCore: If you'd searched for "launchpad bugs", you'd have got there, I think.
<LimCore> 2) kde crash hanlder itself have a bug
<ethana2> hey stefano
<ethana2> having fun? ;)
<stefano> we get signal
<stefano> what happen
<stefano> somebody set up us the bomb
<ethana2> he
<LimCore> 3) the web page in which I want to report a bug in kde bug report itself have a bug
<LimCore> 4) there is a bug that it is hard to find where I can report that the web page in which I want to report a bug in kde bug report itself have a bug
<LimCore> it's a recursive 4 devel deep EPIC FAILURE lol
<ethana2> ha
<stefano> my word, i just started a vm in virtualbox and suddenly the screen was flashing black and white
<stefano> now, after a reboot, i dont want to start vbox again but on the other hand i do to find out if it still does that, i booted the 386 kernel by accident the first time...
<stefano> okay i'm going to do it
<stefano> bye in advance
<stefano> okay now it jut crashes, i'll leave it there for the moment
<adrian_2002c1> i need to go to sleep./........i see that hardy allows for installation without another partition...is this true and dows it actually work?
<adrian_2002c1> i still have a windows partition(i dont know why_)\
<adrian_2002c1> apparently i can just install without another partitin from inside windows...
<adrian_2002c1> is this true?
<stefano> kind of
<stefano> you can do it with wubi, all this stuff will be neatly integrated in hardy heron
<adrian_2002c1> niceeeee....wait...i can do this to gutsy>?
<stefano> here's a tip, just back up your data on some dvds or even an external hard drive and wipe away windows, delete and forget :>
<stefano> you can do it on gutsy but i'm not sure if it's any good
<stefano> i don't know much about all the windows stuff :>
<adrian_2002c1> HAHAHAHAHA
<adrian_2002c1> tru
<stefano> last windows i used was windows 2000 and i was very happy with it
<adrian_2002c1> except im a big enough geek that i got xp to run quite like a wheel more or less...i only get BSODED once a week if that...im pretty good
<stefano> but now it is outdated and i'm not going to use xp, let alone vista
<stefano> but i tried windows 2008
<stefano> must say, it seems very stable
<stefano> but it's too heavy for eveything i would want to use, and too expensive
<stefano> and there are security issues, its not open sourec and so on.. and it looks ugly :>
<adrian_2002c1> there;s 2008 wow...i must see...
<stefano> adrian_2002c1, its for servers
<stefano> look up the wikipedia article
<adrian_2002c1> aii...like 2003
<stefano> yes
<stefano> i want to have a smoke but i'm out of filter tips :\
<adrian_2002c1> i want to sleep but ubuntu is keepin me here...
<stefano> sleep?
<stefano> where are you from?
<stefano> where are you located i should say
<adrian_2002c1> toronto lol
<adrian_2002c1> but im from romaina
<adrian_2002c1> romania
<stefano> i see
<stefano> just like daniel negreanu, he's from romania but lives in toronto
<stefano> :>>>
<adrian_2002c1> lol...yea
<adrian_2002c1> he's crazy good millionaire
<adrian_2002c1> lol
<stefano> i saw him at EPT dortmund (very near to where i live)
<stefano> fine guy
<adrian_2002c1> &my english is better jus lack sleep lol
<adrian_2002c1> yeye
<stefano> you know
<adrian_2002c1> know what>
<stefano> he's not so serious about himself like a lot of players, a guy stared at his face for like two minutes and he was like "do i have spinach in my teeth?"
<stefano> lol
<stefano> owned
<adrian_2002c1> lol...ye...he brings his ipod and psp to games and stuf
<adrian_2002c1> romanians are really funny...its cuz of our language
<stefano> i've never been there
<stefano> but i heard a lot of prejeduces
<adrian_2002c1> yeah, its not THAT bad
<stefano> so, you know the germans, theyre a pretty creepy people, (I'm allowed to say that because i'm italian, hehe) there is actually a german figure of speech "to go to rumania"
<stefano> which means to have ones way with a prostitute
<adrian_2002c1> HAHAHAHHA
<adrian_2002c1> thats so not offensive its funny
<stefano> it could be a local thing though, no idea
<adrian_2002c1> lol...if we have nice looking women its not our fault
<stefano> hehe
<adrian_2002c1> (and we do have very nice women)
<adrian_2002c1> lol
<stefano> i wanted to go to canada since i was 12 or so. and still want to go there (not on vacation but to live there)
<adrian_2002c1> ye, trust me, stay in italy
<stefano> i'm in germany
<adrian_2002c1> oh lol.....its not everything u think it is
<stefano> italy would be great too :>
<adrian_2002c1> its better than us tho
<adrian_2002c1> US
<stefano> italians are pretty funny too
<adrian_2002c1> yeye.,...been to italy 2 years afo
<stefano> like, i recived a letter from the government of italy inviting me to italy on their costs
<adrian_2002c1> it was sooo awesome...ate spaghetti with parmesa everyday amog the other stuff LOL
<stefano> because i'm a citizen i get to vote and they pay for flight and hotel
<adrian_2002c1> wow really
<adrian_2002c1> thats really nioce\
<stefano> ya but because theyre italians the letter was TWO WEEKS LATE D:
<adrian_2002c1> HAHAHA...shoulda took them up on it
<adrian_2002c1> and not voted lol
<stefano> i would have done both
<stefano> free vacation plus some democray
<stefano> +c
<stefano> but italians never get things right
<stefano> lol
<adrian_2002c1> HAHA...ye
<adrian_2002c1> yea they do
<adrian_2002c1> u know bus stops...they tell you when its comin...canada is way behind with that
<adrian_2002c1> u hav to call a number(waste $) and find the time
<stefano> my father had a very very nice alfa spider, an old one, really great car, it broke down if you looked at it the wrong way
<stefano> to start it you needed a very steady hand
<stefano> lol
<adrian_2002c1> HAHA...
<adrian_2002c1> the thing about cars like that tho, u could use anything from a pen to an old pair of pants to repair it
<stefano> true
<adrian_2002c1> i know cuz our country makes dacia, the shittiest car ever
<adrian_2002c1> well, no ford is but u get my drift
<adrian_2002c1> and gm
<adrian_2002c1> lol
<stefano> my father was driving to denmark, and on the way the belt broke, so my fahter used a pair of tights and made it to denmakr and back
<adrian_2002c1> HAHA...they have dacia in gta: http://www.thegtaplace.com/downloads/screens/gtavc/cars/146_dacia1300.jpg
<adrian_2002c1> lolol
<stefano> those were really nice cars..
<stefano> oh the new one, the dacia logan, they say is really good
<adrian_2002c1> ye, and u could make it into alternative transport if it broke down(use horses lol)
<stefano> very cheap, around 8000€
<stefano> you see a lot of those on the streets here
<adrian_2002c1> ye, i know...i dunno whether its cheap because its shitty or because were so smart at making cars
<stefano> next to the BMWs and Mercedes
<stefano> hehe
<stefano> oh as i said all the tester say its pretty well made
<adrian_2002c1> well thats nice, lol
<adrian_2002c1> this is the old "coupe" version http://i.pbase.com/v3/23/479723/2/50350811.CarDacia2.jpg
<stefano> looks nice :>
<stefano> sporty even
<adrian_2002c1> ye, check out that riiide...
<stefano> hehe
<adrian_2002c1> pimped out yo
<adrian_2002c1> lol
<stefano> xD
<adrian_2002c1> and this is from our communist times http://www.autosoviet.altervista.org/dacia1100-rear_WEB.jpg
<adrian_2002c1> they actually race those nowdays i think
<stefano> http://www.channel4.com/4car/media/100-greatest/03-large/110-trabant.jpg
<stefano> this is from our communist times
<stefano> :>
<adrian_2002c1> WHAT
<stefano> (germany's i mean)
<adrian_2002c1> U DONT THINK WE DONT HAVE THAT
<adrian_2002c1> lol
<savvas> adrian_2002c1: the ugliest car is yugo, was made by my country heh :) it is much more viable than the new cars that last no more than 5-6 years
<stefano> it was made from plastic
<stefano> i like the yugo
<adrian_2002c1> the sound of the trabant was a common noise and still is in the streets of romanian cities
<stefano> well
<adrian_2002c1> its a hallmark lol
<stefano> it is clearly a drivers ar
<stefano> car
<stefano> you woudnt want to be driven around in one
<stefano> :>
<adrian_2002c1> lol...it actually looks sportyu
<adrian_2002c1> i think 90% of old Romanian men have revving the trabant as their dayly occupation
<ccooke> Hmm
<adrian_2002c1> i was sayin the yugo looks sporty...http://www.jtruck.net/misc/4x4cars/full/4x4yugo.jpg
<ccooke> was firefox broken? on Friday?
<adrian_2002c1> lol
<ccooke> I'm getting "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b3 and 1.9b3.
<ccooke> "
<Ayabara> anyone using vmware server on hardy?
<stefano> about two kilometres from where i live theres a big nokia factory that now gets moved to romania, big scandal, but good for the romanians (this is what everyone forgets about it when complaining)
<stefano> ccooke, no i dont think so, firefox got updated to beta4
<ccooke> ah! the update on Friday seems to have been interrupted. Maybe that was it.
<adrian_2002c1> stefano, lol, i think we jus work for less lol...anyway...i really need sleep...if theres one fault to ubuntu is that its soo exciting it wont let me sleep
<ccooke> Nope.
<stefano> adrian_2002c1, bye then, see ya
<LimCore> ccooke: perhaps file in a bug report or something?
<adrian_2002c1> later, stefano, dont change ur nick i like talkin to u
<stefano> ccooke, what's your issues
<ccooke> LimCore: not yet - I'll do an update to latest now, first
<stefano> allright adrian :>
<adrian_2002c1> c ya
<ccooke> stefano: probably out of date - let me check to see if updating cures it.
<RAOF> ccooke: You need to finish upgrading; you've got a partial firefox b3/b4 install, and so it's broken.
<ccooke> stefano: This machine hasn't been updated since Friday
<savvas> ccooke: there was a problem, update your apt sources :)
<stefano> why's that? upgrading is the most fun
<ccooke> RAOF: ah. I probably caught the repo halfway though an update :-)
<stefano> 151 updates available -  do you dare to install them? [yes(no}
<stefano> :>
<ccooke> stefano: well, Friday I was at work. Friday *night* I travelled to a different city, *saturday* was D&D night (well, it's a game we run every six weeks, so it's more "d&d *day*"...
<stefano> what is d&d?
<ccooke> a role playing game.
<stefano> i see
<stefano> phew i thought for a second you weren't a geek
<stefano> hehe
<savvas> d&d?
<savvas> ah ignore me
<ccooke> Dungeons and Dragons.
<stefano> its where you tell a guy you poke him with a stick and then he has injuries but you don't really do anything
<stefano> i always found that strange
<stefano> :>
<RAOF> stefano: As opposed to _actually_ poking someone with a stick? :)
<stefano> yes :>
<stefano> you should try that out in a pub some time
<stefano> action guaranteed
<ccooke> stefano: I play it because, with a good group of people, I find I spend more time laughing than I do pretty much anywhere else.
<ccooke> and laughter is good for you :-)
<stefano> i use youtube for that
<stefano> :\
<stefano> firefox keeps crashing
<stefano> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNfx0FO4hzs&feature=related
<stefano> classic
<savvas> stefano: you dont have to poke him with a stick, a finger and 2-3 beers will suffice :P
<stefano> hehe
<stefano> the last line is probably the best piece of art ever consieved
<gamerdude> anyone know why all the links to download ubuntu alpha 6 are dead? and anyone know of a place to get it?
<stefano> there should be torrents
<gamerdude> i checked tpb and mininova, barely anyone seeds
<gamerdude> 5-10 seeds haha
<stefano> download the normal alternate cd, make a minimal installation and upgrade it
<gamerdude> someone mentioned the beta is coming out soon, but the schedule don't seem to reflect that
<stefano> i don't even think there will be a beta seven
<stefano> oh alpha that is
<savvas> alpha*
<savvas> :p
<gamerdude> looks like its going right to release canidate on april 17th
<stefano> yes
<stefano> as i said, you can just upgrade
<savvas> well.. there are not much upgrades since yesterday
<stefano> if you install the alpha 6 you get about 400 updates anyays
<gamerdude> yeh...although this is just for testing purposes in a virtual invironment, not really worth it
<stefano> off to make coffee, brb
<gamerdude> thanks much for the suggestion tho
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> why does ubuntu add the +x permission to all files in a usb flash drive?
<stefano> that sounds like a bug
<stefano> you should see if it's filed, if not file it
<stefano> i'm going to see if i have the same problem
<stefano> so hold on just a sec
<ccooke> savvas: flash drives are almost always formatted with a FAT filesystem
<ccooke> the FAT filesystem has no concept of unix permissions
<ccooke> because of that, every file on it is owned by one user/group and has, by default, all permission bits set.
<savvas> ccooke: er.. this didn't happen in gutsy
<stefano> same here
<stefano> but busted because of fat filesystem lol
<ccooke> savvas: right. Then the bug is that the automounter is not mounting with the correct options - one option for mounting a FAT filesystem is to set a permission mask for all normal files and one for all directories.
<stefano> i wonder how long it's going to take until we get rid of hirarchical file systems
<ccooke> stefano: several years after there's an advantageous, viable alternative that's released by default in a majority market share operating system
<ccooke> (in other words: Probably never, since barely any of those conditions have ever been met :-)
<stefano> ccooke, yes probably. it's the same thing with all the usability issues, they get fixed when someone has the time to do it, and noone ever does
<stefano> well, kde4 takes a step towards it
<ccooke> what does kde4 do that's an improvement in usability?
<stefano> e.g. (as someone from kde said in a google techtalk): why do i have to have a border on a clock that tells me it's a clock? i know that it's a clock
<savvas> hehehe
<stefano> ccooke, kde4 is going to do so much in terms of usability, groundbreaking changes coming up
<ccooke> stefano: people say that, but I can't see it in what I've observed
<stefano> ccooke, i can. but i'm a user interface guy myself. the changes are often time suddle but crucial.  something like sefl-resizing icons on the sidebar of dolphin (the new file browser)
<stefano> also there's going to be search available almost everywhere
<stefano> which is great, i wish i would have that already, but atm you need to buy a mac to get it
<ccooke> mm.
<stefano> whenever i think of kde4 the first thing that comes to mind is the ugly dock though
<stefano> unbelievibly ugly
<ccooke> I've always found kde to be a but... clunky, in design.
<stefano> yes that's very true
<stefano> so do most kde people i think
<ccooke> Everything takes up too much space and, if it doesn't, you can't use it any more
<stefano> the latter part of that sentene is going to be much better in kde4
<stefano> sentence
<stefano> my c key is broken :(
<ccooke> annoying.
<stefano> i just bought a huge new monitor to hook up to my laptop and now i find that my keyboard is shitty
<ccooke> Although I do have to accept that I'm not a typical user :-/
<stefano> the problem is Qt i think
<stefano> from a developers point of view, Qt is truly great. but from a users point of view it's horrible (at lears 3.x
<stefano> example would be GoogleEarth on Mac OS X. its catastrophic
<stefano> whereas gimp on mac os x is just fine
<Lynoure> I just upgraded to hardy kubuntu kde3.5.9, but cannot find that amazing alpha6 wallpaper anywhere. Where can I find it?
<stefano> tried google image search?
<ccooke> Until I started using ubuntu (and hence tried gnome again for the first time in years), I was using a... very particular Windowmaker environment. No dock, no clip. Logged in to a plain black screen with a round borderless clock in the bottom right :-)
<stefano> nice
<Lynoure> stefano: I did, I did, but no luck, and kind of expecting it to come with upgrade too
<stefano> what does the wallpaper look like? do you have it somewhere in a small format?
<stefano> ccooke, did you use mwm back in the day?
<ccooke> (well, the screen was actually #0a0a0a, since that's *just* light enough for the black, almost-borderless terminals to show up against it...)
<ccooke> stefano: yuck! too much wasted space :-)
<stefano> i like your attitude!
<Lynoure> stefano: it's a blue fractal, very aquatic and tentacle-like
<stefano> i'm a designer, so you may understand how i feel when i see a pimped up windows xp desktop
<Lynoure> It's somewhere on the livecd, at least, just no idea where to look...
<stefano> Lynoure, http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/984/trippj8.png this one? sorry its not a particulary good resolution
<stefano> Lynoure, you can search for files with the locate command
<savvas> Bug #157094
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157094 in ubuntu "USB mass storage devices are mounted with unsafe permissions" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157094
<Lynoure> stefano: no, not that one.
<savvas> looks like there's not much to do, as ccooke said
<stefano> Lynoure, normally it would be somewhere in /usr/share/
<Lynoure> stefano: not with locate, livecd is not in my db yet, but I guess I'll put find to run it through.
<Lynoure> stefano: no /urs/share on the live cd when it's not running...
<stefano> you can use find
<stefano> oh it will probably be in some archive
<stefano> so you cant
<stefano> :}
<Lynoure> Normally I don't care 1 bit about wallpapers, but this one, honestly, first default wallpaper in my life that I have liked :)
<stefano> can you describe it a bit more?
<stefano> http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/1594/bluebend3jo.jpg this is one of the default kde wallpapers, but you don't mean this one right?
<Lynoure> stefano: I'm not sure how... like I said, it's a fractal, a real fractal, if my eyes don't fool me. Blue, quite dense in detail the way fractals are
<stefano> can i customise the keystroke for firefox three to go to the home page? atm its alt+home, but thats horrible
<ccooke> stefano: yes, you can.
<stefano> how?
<stefano> Lynoure, http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Creation+Fractal?content=76855 this is green but it looks good as well :-)
<stefano> ccooke, i'm guessing its some about:preferene pane with a thousand options :(
<ccooke> stefano: I'm trying to remember :-)
<stefano> lol the about:config screen now says "this might void your warrenty"
<ccooke> stefano: of course, last time I did it was on a different version...
<stefano> "i'll be careful, i promise"
<Lynoure> stefano: thank you for your effort, I do appreciate it, but nowhere as amazing background. Oh well, I might end up booting livecd, scp:ing the background to a server and getting it from there
<stefano> Lynoure, good idea, load it up to imageshack or something, quick and easy
<stefano> there isnt an option to show the home page button, which has misteriously dissapeared in v3
<Wartorn> I have an issue, im trying to compile my program that uses libxml. But when i try to compile it, it says libxml/parser.h and libxml/xmlmemory.h is not found. I have installed *all* the libxml dev packages. Is this an issue with hardy?
<Hobbsee> Wartorn: including libxml2-dev?
<Wartorn> yes
<Hobbsee> what does apt-cache policy libxml2-dev say?
<Hobbsee> (and ls -la /usr/include/libxml2/libxml/xmlmemory.h )
<Wartorn> seems fine, installed and candidate is the same
<stefano> you could locate the files and set the path manually as a workaround
<Wartorn> Hobbsee: the ls command shows the file, owned by root etc
<Wartorn> i changed the #include path to libxml2/libxml/xmlmemory.h and it worked, but then an issue arised in xmlmemory.h, where it includes with just the libxml/ path itself
<Hobbsee> Wartorn: then i'd say the thing that you're attemptin gto compile is broken, and you need to fix it
<Wartorn> Are you sure? read above
<Wartorn> i renamed the libxml2 folder to a backupname, copied the libxml folder out of it to /usr/include and it worked
<Hobbsee> strange
<Lynoure> stefano: seems it got removed... http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpaper/?288 was it, though
<stefano> nice!
<savvas> heh, firefox says i'm downloading with 90KB/s on a 512kbits connection :P
<Lynoure> stefano: I'd guess it was removed for licence issues, as getting a hi-res copy requires membership
<stefano> it's a crappy website
<stefano> there is no acount for it on bugmenot.com
<stefano> 1600x1200 is free though
<stefano> i have 1920x1440, but 1600x1200 is fine since the pixels are so dense anyways
<Lynoure> stefano: would take scaling,  1650x1050 here, but we'll see. I might like it enough to support them :)
<stefano> cant really tell the difference
<stefano> they didnt make it
<stefano> some artist made it and got "ripped off" bei them
<stefano> i woundt support them
<Lynoure> stefano: What artist? I have not found this anywhere else... and this is where kubuntu got it too
<stefano> but thats just my humble opinion you may think otherwise
<stefano> if its going to be free it should be fully free, thats all i'm saying
<stefano> no registration required, this is just stupid
<Lynoure> stefano: well, it's clearly not free, apart from maybe their donation of wallpaper.
<stefano> not free? what does it cost then?
<stefano> oh i see
<Lynoure> ~20 dollars for a lifetime membership.
<stefano> but you don't pay for the art
<stefano> you pay for vladstudios service
<stefano> which is unfair in my opinion
<Lynoure> I don't mind people making a living, but yeah, could have very well a licence issue
<stefano> the free version is compressed
<Lynoure> stefano: I do think this guy really made that background...
<stefano> bad quality
<stefano> http://www.ultrafractal.com/ this seems to be a better investment
<stefano> allthoug i think there is free (as in freedom) software that does the same
<legend2440> i was going to be doing a clean install of heron when it comes out rather than upgrade. i was going to backup and reuse xorg.cong. fstab,nautilus-scripts from gutsy. are there other files i should reuse to make the transition easier?
<Hobbsee> you probably shouldn't use your old xorg.conf
<legend2440> Hobbsee: yes i am going to reuse xorg.conf,fstab and nautilus-scripts. are there any i may have missed that would make it easier?
<Hobbsee> ....that's not what i said.
<legend2440> Hobbsee: sry misread why not?
<Hobbsee> different versions of X, no?
<legend2440> Hobbsee:  ok ty
<atlef> how long is recordmydesktop ment to be running, recorded ca 10 min and it sits there saying 0%
<Wartorn> atlef: shouldnt you just click stop, and it will create the video?
<atlef> but when i record like 3 mins it's ok and the counter towards finished says 0,00 bot mor then that and it just says 0%
<atlef> *but
<atlef> Wartorn: yes
<atlef> i stopped it like 10 mins ago, still says 0%
<atlef> is istanbul any better
<darrend> when I connect my (usm) music player, I get "Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied" with the details talking about a security policy
<darrend> if I go to "System>Admin>Authorizations" I can't change anything
<darrend> (presumably because it doesn't do gksudo for it?)
<darrend> How do I get automounting of my devices back?
<darrend> hmm, granting permissions through that thing appears to make little difference anyway
<flipstar> could someone please pastebin /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/kernelextras .. ?
<Lynoure> flipstar: in a min.
<Lynoure> flipstar: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m11a72d80
<flipstar> thank you :)
<pwuertz> hi... I installed the gnash plugin... but firefox does not recognize it
<pwuertz> does anyone know why?
<flipstar> is it linked in the mozilla plugin dir ?
<pwuertz> there are so many mozilla-plugin dirs... I have no idea anymore which one is used..
<pwuertz> its linked to /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin though
<pwuertz> guess thats a good thing
<pwuertz> hm... just curious.... has anybody a working gnash-plugin using firefox3?
<flipstar> usally in $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<pwuertz> flipstar: ok... placing the plugin in $HOME as you suggested works
<Adys> Am i the only one getting only 111 Connection refused errors on apt-get update?
<Lynoure> Adys: I did not get that at least, but we might use different mirrors
<Adys> French mirrors here
<Adys> been over 24 hours almost :/
<stefano> Adys, you can always use another mirror
<stefano> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<stefano> nope, wrong
<stefano> :>
<Adys> hehe
<Adys> ill google it
<Adys> thanks :)
<stefano> :>
<Ienorand> Does anybody know how to find out what version of fglrx that currently is installed? And what version is in the Hardy repositories at the moment anyways?
<brianski> does hardy still use scrollkeeper?
<finfin82> lenorand it should be shown in the aptitude!?
<Ienorand> Ah, so you can use that to get that info... hmm I guess synaptic would work to, just look up the package info yes?
<finfin82> yea
<Ienorand> okay, that seems fairly simple... (dunno why I didn't think of that...)
<Lattyware> Just to be sure, libc6 2.7-9ubuntu2 is safe, right?
<flipstar> yep
<Lattyware> good good
<slanning> sorry if this is already mentioned too much: is there any "effort" to get firefox addons updated to 3.0? I find several useful (required?) ones are not ready for the version of firefox in hardy
<soto> I don't see the restricted drivers option in the administration menu. How can I start it?
<slanning> is it  "Hardware Drivers"  instead?
<mazzen> slanning: install a separated firefox 2.0
<soto> slanning: No, I don't have that either.
<soto> And no option to add them in the menu editor.
<soto> Are they supposed to be there?
<slanning> mazzen: ok, I didn't realize that was an option, thanks
<mazzen> np.
<crimsun> soto: install jockey-gtk
<jimmygoon> Is there a reason ubuntu devs don't choose to set a smaller menu item height in the gtk+ settings... It's really annoying and combined with the abundance of "Preferences" leads to my menu being off the screen :(
<crimsun> soto: it's no longer called "Restricted Drivers" but "Hardware Drivers"
<soto> crimsun: I'm getting restricted-manager now. Apparently it was lost in the upgrade.
<soto> crimsun: Does jockey-gtk supercede restricted-manager?
<crimsun> soto: that's deprecated.  It's not restricted*, it's jockey* now.
<soto> Is the apt /var/cache automatically cleaned out once and a while?
<savvas> soto: nope
<savvas> sudo apt-get autoclean
<soto> savvas: Nothing prevents filling the disk?
<savvas> i don't think so soto
<savvas> soto: you can always add it in /etc/crontab :)
<savvas> man crontab
<soto> savvas: That wouldn't necessarily help. autoclean only deletes useless packages. I would need to manually rm them.
<savvas> you need to delete all of them soto ?
<flipstar_> sudo apt-get clean does it
<savvas> yep
<savvas> you asked to automatically clean out
<savvas> i thought you meant tidy it up :)
<savvas> e.g. 00 00 1 * * /etc/autoclean
<soto> savvas: No I just don't want my disk to fill up. clean is okay I guess.
<savvas> sudo touch /etc/autoclean && sudo echo "apt-get autoclean" >> /etc/autoclean
<flipstar_> you can check with filelight whats using most space
<soto> I would prefer something that just deleted some percentage of the oldest packages
<savvas> well soto, that's autoclean
<savvas> :)
<soto> flipstar_: Var is on a separate partition. It was the apt cache taking the most space
<crimsun> guys, autoclean on a devel install is a slightly bad idea.
<soto> savvas: No, not from my reading of the man page.
<crimsun> it's not so much an issue now that we're in beta freeze, but keeping known-working version(s) around is a really intelligent move
<flipstar_> try find ~/.deb -type f -atime +7 -delete
<savvas> soto: well then.. i guess you need a bash script :P
<soto> soto, flipstar_: Yeah okay thanks. I just wondered if it was an automagic feature that someone had already implementd.
<unenough> how do i find out the license of a package?
<soto> Do I need to kill X-server to apply the enabling of a restricted video driver?
<crimsun> unenough: look at /usr/share/doc/foopackage/copyright
<flipstar_> brb kinit isnt working ¦ /
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> anyone knows what's ~/.kisotmp/ for?
<savvas> i see some .deb packages there
<mitch_> Hey I'm running a mbp and useing madwifi for my wireless card (airport extrerem a/b/g) and i can see wireless networks but for the life of me I can not get an ip. Some help would be great!
<unenough> where does dpkg-buildpackage get the information on which parameters to pass to ./configure?
<lime4x4> anyone using a desktop wireless card that just works in hardy?
<Lynoure> lime4x4: I'd kind of expect the same ones that just work in gutsy to just work in hardy, but could be wrong...
<mitch_> Hey I'm running a mbp and useing madwifi for my wireless card (airport extrerem a/b/g) and i can see wireless networks but for the life of me I can not get an ip. Some help would be great!
<lime4x4> yeah that's what i thought and that didn't turn out so well....lol
<lime4x4> i had 2 cards that worked in gutsy but won't work in hardy
<user5> hello
<jimmygoon> Can someone please please please help me figure out how to reduce the height of my menu items :( this is very frustrating
<axisys> any idea why I fail to listen to song with mplayer like this http://rafb.net/p/JOO5bn48.html, unless I play as root?
<flipstar> axisys: you are in the audio group + the file is accessable by your user ?
<axisys> flipstar: file is accessible by user
<axisys> flipstar: not sure about the audio group.. in gutsy i did not have this problem.. is it something new with hardy ?
<axisys> flipstar: is it something to do with pulseaudio ?
<flipstar> probably not but you are aware that hardy is a developer release yet .. ?
<axisys> i just checked and I am in audio group
<axisys> flipstar: yes I am aware of that
<flipstar> okay..you can play other audio files ?
<axisys> flipstar: when i run as root it works fine http://rafb.net/p/e1jpdY89.html
<axisys> flipstar: i can play youtube and flash video jst fine
<axisys> flipstar: listen to pandora just fine
<axisys> flipstar: i can even listen to youtube and pandora at the same time.. no prob
<flipstar> you might try use another output method for mplayer like OSS instead of alsa
<axisys> flipstar: see the difference in working and non working output http://rafb.net/p/P47ki257.html
<mesilliac> axisys: try "mplayer alan.mp3 -ao pulse"
<mesilliac> perhaps pulseaudio has your sound device
<axisys> mesilliac: wow! that was it
<axisys> mesilliac: thanks a lot.. time to use a .config file
<mesilliac> :)
<axisys> mesilliac: i got some help from mplayer guys to of a quick config setup to default to pulse
<axisys> mesilliac: thanks a lot again
<steph_> Hi everybody. I would like to talk to the artist who makes the actual ldm artwork (paintbrush in a jar for ubuntu-studio)
<maccam94> mounting ssh via "Connect to Server" and browsing the network seems to be broken
<AutoMatriX> hello, is there somebody who succeeded to sync a Noikia 6610 with evolution under Hardy ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> e17 anyone?
<Typhox> hi
<Typhox> Which is my standard-Display in --display=x ?
<Typhox> hm?
<Typhox> It is important
<savvas> Typhox: what's that?
<lime4x4> i assume obex is still broken in hardy alpha 6
<flipstar> what is obex..?
<lime4x4> it's afile transfer protocol i think it's mainly used in bluetooth thou
<lime4x4> can't view on files on my phone keep getting an obex error
<Typhox> savvas: For example firefox --display=DISPLAY
<Typhox> On normal ubuntu it is DISPLAY=0
<Typhox> --display=0
<SYNTAX> how is the new ubuntu hardy heron ?
<SYNTAX> hey guys
<Typhox> but here it says it cannot open display 0
<savvas> SYNTAX: www.ubuntu.com/testing/
<SYNTAX> ciik'
<SYNTAX> cool
<savvas> Typhox: find the screen identifier in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Typhox> ok
<savvas> 	Identifier	"Default Layout"
<savvas>   screen 0 "Default Screen" 0 0
<savvas> maybe "Default Screen" ?:)
<Typhox> Same message
<savvas> well no idea, google it
<LeerokTheLacerta> Does your hostname have spaces?
<danage> my wifi doesn't work anymore since kernel update -12.... i have atheros
<Typhox> me too
<Typhox> and i don't use -12
<danage> is it network-manager?
<danage> eth0 works fine, ath0 cannot get ip address, it could be wpa supplicant too
<Typhox> because my windowmanager and my graphicsdrive didn't work anymore
<danage> anybody know a workaround?
<Typhox> use -11
<Typhox> See Ya!
<danage> ok, will do
<danage> brb :)
<lime4x4> danage: have u tried wicd? That worked for me for one wireless card that wouldn't work with network-manager
<danage> lovely. on kernel -11, my atheros wifi STILL doesn't work
<danage> i suspect wpa_supplicant
<danage> or network manager
<danage> anybody?
<TheInfinity> danage: tried madwifi svn?
<danage> nah
<TheInfinity> you have a macbook pro or another laptop with 802.11n atheros?
<danage> it worked before the partial distro ugrade. i don't think madwifi got updated?
<danage> no, i have AR5212, i saw the -n  bug, that isn't it i think
<TheInfinity> danage: then its another bug ;)
<danage> :(
<shoeunited> I wasn't able to generate a bug report, but I thought this might be worth mentioning.  In hardy when I listen to audio it sometimes just 'stops' after playing a video (youtube) When I checked it Alsa couldn't release the slave and the Process PulseAudio was killing 50% of my CPU.  Killing that process fixed the audio problem.
<ToHellWithGA> is bash completion no longer a feature included in a vanilla installation of ubuntu?
<flipstar> you might have to install bash_completion
<ToHellWithGA> i did have to install it
<ToHellWithGA> i was a little put off by that
<flipstar> it depends on how you installed your system
<ToHellWithGA> aptitu[tab] ins[tab] bash-co[tab] ended up outputting "aptitu ins bash-co"
<ToHellWithGA> i installed from the live cd
<ToHellWithGA> i would hope that is the most common method of installing a desktop system on normal hardware
<flipstar> yep
<flipstar> install it if it isnt then try again
<ToHellWithGA> to whom would i suggest including bash completion in a default installation?
<ToHellWithGA> it was really sad only being able to complete with file/directory names
<flipstar> yes it is installed by default
<flipstar> oh then you maybe have to enable interactive mode in bashrc
<flipstar> or profile
<ToHellWithGA> my .bashrc sources /etc/skel/.bashrc
<ToHellWithGA> what do you mean by interactive mode?
<flipstar> search for it in bashrc
<jimmygoon> Why does my computer beep at my when I close/open the lid .... and the power button doesn't work.
<stefano> jimmygoon, did you accidently boot the 386 kernel?
<jimmygoon> stefano, noope
<stefano> i have the same problem with this kernel, if i boot the generic kernel it works fine
<stefano> mh :\
<jimmygoon> the beeping/ power button is part of the kernel?
<stefano> not really
<jimmygoon> 2.6.24-12-generic is what I'm running atm
<stefano> but with the 386 kernel some things get confused, so it doesnt work as its supposed to. at least in my case
<stefano> same here
<stefano> it sounds like an acpi issue
<ToHellWithGA> flipstar: if i don't have to use a user name and password, i have an interactive shell, right?
<stefano> does all your thermal management stuff work properly?
<walter> ToHellWithGa & flipstar: Newbie data point: bash-completion is not installed on my system per Synaptic, however aptitu[tab] completes to aptitude for me.
<AirBender> Hi guys, any Idea about the performance of the new Broadcom drivers in the 2.6.24 kernel for Hardy?
<walter> I've been upgrading over previous versions rather than fresh install from LiveCD.
<ToHellWithGA> walter: yeah man, i  guess it does complete command names from /bin and /usr/bin
<ToHellWithGA> but all of the finer points of completion are gone in a default installation
<ToHellWithGA> AirBender: i think i had to use ndiswrapper for broadcom on gutsy
<ToHellWithGA> i don't have a computer with broadcom wireless chips right now but i might be able to try one of my coworkers' laptops
<stefano> sry got distracted by work
<AirBender> ToHellWithGA: Yeap, that was the better solution, but I was wondering if Hardy comes with a better native solution
<AirBender> in fact there are new kernel modules for that and bcm43xx comes blacklisted from the beggining
<ToHellWithGA> maybe the restricted driver program thing included since feisty will have an option to unblacklist them
<ToHellWithGA> greylist or whatever
<lime4x4> i can't get a broadcom wireless device to work for ther life of me...lol worked in gutsy
<jimmygoon> flash is so sluggish in ff3b4
<AirBender> lime4x4: yeah, a lot of troubles with broadcom, fortunately I have an Atheros, but have a friend calling for help with broadcom in his laptop
<lime4x4> even tried wicd and that won't even detect the wireless card i think it due to the driver hardy is using
<ToHellWithGA> jimmygoon: scrolling as well
<Gnine> i have a folder Debian in my Applications menu.. anybody else?
<ToHellWithGA> Gnine: i do not
<ToHellWithGA> i usually wipe a lot of ~/.stuff before i install though
<danage> Gnine: you can activate/disactivate
<danage> usually it is hidden
<ToHellWithGA> could it be a relic of your pre-upgraded system?
<Gnine> no
<Gnine> it is visible now though
<ToHellWithGA> that's wacky
<danage> you can make it disappear!!!
<Gnine> gotcha   ;-)
<danage> its always in the list, but hidden by default
<danage> can someone help me? my atheros wifi doesn't work anymore, since i did the partial distro upgrade to -12. it associates with ap, but doesn't get ip. maybe wpa-supplicant?
<ToHellWithGA> danage: is your /etc/network/interfaces accurate?
<ToHellWithGA> i had trouble with hardy a few weeks ago not accepting changes in the network configuration dialogs
<danage> no
<danage> but does it have to?
<danage> i use network manager
<ToHellWithGA> it would seemingly apply them but then not even do so
<danage> auto lo
<danage> iface lo inet loopback
<danage> no mention of ath0
<danage> then eth0
<ToHellWithGA> i dunno about network manager
<danage> which i suppose results in network manager doing it all
<ToHellWithGA> sometimes i use it, sometimes it makes me mad by locking down my network passwords
<ToHellWithGA> i think in hardy it has been fixed so you don't have to have a password to recall network keys
<flipstar> i just uninstalled networkmanager
<danage> it worked really nice until i did the partial distro upgrade
<ToHellWithGA> it's kinda sad when windows computers seem to have the upper hand at automagically connecting to secured wireless networks using stored keys
<ToHellWithGA> how did you do a partial upgrade?
<danage> which, i think, brought a new network manager with it
<danage> update manager
<ToHellWithGA> partial though, what does that mean?
<danage> dunno
<ToHellWithGA> did you pick and choose some hardy packages to run on gutsy?
<danage> it told me i should
<ToHellWithGA> i don't think it is supposed to work that way
<danage> nah, i use hardy alpha
<ToHellWithGA> oh, like "safe-upgrade" in aptitude
<ToHellWithGA> are you using the update manager tray icon thing?
<danage> i think partial distro upgrade is what you do when they push a new kernel
<ToHellWithGA> perhaps, and i won't say it's a great idea, you could "sudo aptitude full-upgrade" in a terminal
<ToHellWithGA> it would upgrade everything it could
<ToHellWithGA> or maybe in synaptic, i haven't used it for a while
<danage> it tells me there aint nothing more to upgrade
<ToHellWithGA> wild
<danage> wickedy-whack
<ToHellWithGA> how bizarre
<ToHellWithGA> computers are strange
<ToHellWithGA> have you killed and re-invoked network manager?
<ToHellWithGA> maybe "sudo killall nm-applet && nm-applet &"
<ToHellWithGA> or "sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart"
<ToHellWithGA> or unload an load you kernel module for the wireless chipset
<ToHellWithGA> all of those you could do non-destructively, without hacking around much
<encryptz> i heard that 8.10 will not be supporting sparc? what's the reasoning for it?
<encryptz> 8.04 i mean
<encryptz> the next lts
<danage> ToHellWithGA: or, i could just wait until they push a fix :)
<ToHellWithGA> encryptz: i dunno about that http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-sparc/current/images/sparc64/netboot/2.6/
<danage> i just hope they know there is somethign that needs fixing :)
<ToHellWithGA> granted that's not the exact folder you want unless you're doing a sparc64 netboot install
<ToHellWithGA> but it seems there is a port on the official ubuntu archive for sparc
<ToHellWithGA> danage: i do not trust network-manager
<wxPython> hello
<wxPython> anything about hardy?
<danage> i do not trust compiz
<ToHellWithGA> i have had it do it's "i'm a one little green ball with a swirling whatever, oh look i'm a two little green ball, oh look i'm a 70% signal strength" then go right back to disconnected
<danage> but that's another story
<ToHellWithGA> wxPython: what about it?
<lacostej> hei hei. Just upgraded my lenovo N100 3000 to hardy and I am facing several issues.  linux-image-generic seems to hang pretty early in the boot process, so I use -386 (in which only one core is used but I guess this is normal). So under -386, network manager doesn't seem to detect my wireless card at all. I haven't look at the wireless command line tools.
<lacostej> s/look/looked/
<ToHellWithGA> lacostej: what kind of wireless chipset do you have?
<lacostej> intel
<ToHellWithGA> wow cool
<lacostej> was working fine with 7.04 and 7.10
<ToHellWithGA> that should have a free driver then :/
<ToHellWithGA> i like my intel video for having current free drivers
<wxPython> what does out-of-the-box mean?
<ToHellWithGA> do you recall the chip's module's name?
<lacostej> yep. Only non free is nvidia. Cause I expected nouveau to earlier than it will
<ToHellWithGA> wxPython: i think it means default
<ToHellWithGA> something you get as soon as you install, with no modifications or updates necessary
<Flannel> lacostej: try booting the generic kernel while turning off acpi and stuff
<wxPython> http://wubi-installer.org/
<lacostej> ToHellWithGA: I think it was 3945. I can go and check. PC is not in same room as it doesn't work wirelessly now :)
<lacostej> Flannel: will try
<lacostej> tx
<ToHellWithGA> lacostej: lol yeah that'll happen
<ToHellWithGA> lacostej: 'lsmod' in a terminal will output modules currently in use.  if you can't read very quickly you can 'lsmod |more' to go page by page
<ToHellWithGA> if you can find your module's name and it isn't in there, try loading it with "sudo modprobe [name]"
<ToHellWithGA> that may get it going
<murlidhar> there is NO jigdo file for hardy heron . Any news when will they release a jigdo file for it.
<murlidhar> i mean the desktop  version doesn't have it.
<murlidhar> the alternate version has a jigdo.
<murlidhar> how come an ubuntu channel is so quiet.?
<Flannel> Thats because the desktop version doesn't have much to jigdo
<murlidhar> Flannel, but i want to upgrade to alpha 5 from alpha 1
<YazzY> good evening ladies and gentelmen
<YazzY> so its safe to update glibc now ?
<ToHellWithGA> murlidhar: sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<ToHellWithGA> and hold on
<ToHellWithGA> it's not like hardy alpha A vs alpha B are windows 98 and XP
<ToHellWithGA> it's just a big set of incremental modifications that you can apply with a package manager
<Flannel> murlidhar: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<murlidhar> but i just wanted to keep my iso updated:)
<Flannel> murlidhar: jigdo downloads the package files on the iso from the package repositories, that's all it does.  Desktop CD doesn't have but half a dozen packages.
<YazzY> any idea if the xen kernel would now work with the closed source nvidia driver?
<murlidhar> Flannel, u mean alternate cd  has many packages?
<Flannel> murlidhar: alternate CD is almost entirely packages.  Desktop CD copies the Live image to your harddrive (the one you boot to).  Alternate (and server) CDs have all the packages, and they install each package, to give you a system.
<Flannel> On the desktop CD, that's all done in the casper image when they make the CD
<Dex-Freudii> is anybody using Hereon Alpha 6 as its main boot system?
<Dex-Freudii> *his main boot system
<murlidhar> but i remember gutsy-desktop having jigdo packages
<ToHellWithGA> Dex-Freudii: si
<ToHellWithGA> on my desktop i am
<Dex-Freudii> ToHellWithGA, how is it going?
<ToHellWithGA> on the laptop i stick to "stable" releases
<murlidhar> when it was in development ofcourse.
<ToHellWithGA> i hate firefox 3
<lime4x4> i've been using hardy has my main system system alpha 2
<ToHellWithGA> i see no benefits and really laggy scrolling and flash
<Dex-Freudii> I'm considering installing it, but I'm not sure if I should keep Gusty
<ToHellWithGA> flash was already slow enough in linux with firefox 2
<Flannel> murlidhar: nope: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<ToHellWithGA> the gnome desktop looks nicer
<ToHellWithGA> the theme is better
<ToHellWithGA> every ubuntu release things get prettier
<Dex-Freudii> ToHellWithGA, why do you say the theme is better?
<murlidhar> strange.
<murlidhar> weird.
<Flannel> murlidhar: but again, with jigdo and the desktop images, it's almost identical to downloading the iso over http
<Flannel> Mayb a few dozen MB difference. between the main portion of the jigdo and the full iso
<ToHellWithGA> Dex-Freudii: great wallpaper for one
<murlidhar> Flannel, u mean desktop iso can't be used by jigdo?
<ToHellWithGA> it is ubuntu tan/brown but with a painted heron
<Dex-Freudii> ok
<ToHellWithGA> slight modifications to wait-for-me% bars
<ToHellWithGA> better looking applications/places/system menu
<Dex-Freudii> and, is it stable in terms of everyday use for an experienced user?
<Flannel> murlidhar: I mean if you want to download the desktop ISO, and you're thinking "I'll use jigdo", you might as well just download the iso, you'll notice almost no difference.
<ToHellWithGA> lol depends
<ToHellWithGA> if you just use ubuntu-desktop then it is ok
<Dex-Freudii> depends on what?
<ToHellWithGA> i mean it's pretty much beta now
<murlidhar> Flannel, u whole concept of jigdo doesn't happen with desktop-iso.?
<ToHellWithGA> it's not all alpha and breaky if that's what you mean
<jimmygoon> thats what I was thinking. how is jigdo even better than http?
<Dex-Freudii> what does "use ubuntu-desktop" mean?
<Flannel> murlidhar: right.  jigdo doesn't help with desktop images.
<ToHellWithGA> it has quirks still but it isn't crashing
<Flannel> jimmygoon: it's distributed, and uses package mirrors instead of cd mirrors
<ToHellWithGA> Dex-Freudii: it's the meta-package that has all the default applications and settings for ubuntu as a desktop installation
<Dex-Freudii> but why do you say "if you just use" that?
<jimmygoon> Flannel, how does it do that when downloading the iso? it knows about the iso file to retrieve the packages and locally rebuild the iso?
<ToHellWithGA> the more oddball stuff you try to use and add, the more you see little hiccups
<murlidhar> Flannel, well due to low bandwidth resources i might weight for the final release of the desktop-iso but i will use jigdo for alternate-cd . What do u think?
<ToHellWithGA> that's really the case for anything though
<Dex-Freudii> ToHellWithGA, I see
<murlidhar> Flannel, weight*-   wait
<ToHellWithGA> it just becomes more obvious when the broken bits are essential to running things
<Flannel> murlidhar: The bandwidth you use will be almost identical, if not exactly identical.
<ToHellWithGA> Dex-Freudii: i would try it out if i were you
<ToHellWithGA> i don't have enough big issues with it that i'd advise against it
<Dex-Freudii> I really want to try it, but if I wanted to keep 7.10 on my system, I have to reorganize partitions... and It's kinda tiring and boring
<Flannel> jimmygoon: It only works on the alternate/server CDs, it downloads the core (deb-install) from the cd mirror, then downloads the packages that are on the CD from the deb mirrors
<MM2> how stable is Hardy Heron A6?
<jimmygoon> Flannel, wow. thats neat
<Flannel> MM2: It's alpha software.
<ToHellWithGA> Dex-Freudii: how about this idea
<ToHellWithGA> don't keep 7.10, keep a 7.10 disc handy
<MM2> How far it is from release?
<murlidhar> Flannel, even for alternate-cd ? No . i guess jidgo will help me save bandwidth cuz i don't have to download the whole iso everytime it releases.
<ToHellWithGA> if /home is on its own partition, you can install from a live CD, tell it to use you /home partition, and then switch back if you have to
<MakotoTheKnight> Probably a month or so
<Flannel> MM2: it's released at the end of april.
<Dex-Freudii> heh... the thing is all the packages I have already downloaded
<MM2> I need to set up a server and I would like to install new LTS version, not old
<ToHellWithGA> ach, do you know what they are?
<Dex-Freudii> yep
<murlidhar> 24 april is the guess.
<ToHellWithGA> i keep a list of the ones i have installed
<ToHellWithGA> i run 'sudo aptitude install `cat packagelist.txt`' when i reinstall
<ToHellWithGA> sweet munny and its doney
<Flannel> murlidhar: You still need to download all the contents of the CD.  You can't get new information without downloading it.
<Dex-Freudii> where are packages kept on the hard disk? maybe I can just backup them, and if I need them just reinstall without downloading again
<ToHellWithGA> it's just a text file in my home directory, nothing elegant
<ToHellWithGA> Dex-Freudii: /var/cache/apt/
<Flannel> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ToHellWithGA> Flannel: wouldn't that be... crappy?
<ToHellWithGA> i mean it would pick wrong versions of any packages installed by version
<ToHellWithGA> like say "libcurl3-dev"
<ToHellWithGA> and it would have a massive list
<murlidhar> Flannel, see u are not able to get my point.  suppose the alternate cd has 645mb or something i will have to download it anyway. but when a new alternate-iso is released i don't have to download the whole cd but only the packages that are missing from the old iso. Hence i do not have to download the whole 645mb again and again.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> when i run checkinstall the requires listed is not right but i couldn't change it
<murlidhar> Flannel, am i right.?
<murlidhar> sorry if i bugged you.
<Flannel> murlidhar: If any of the packages are actually not updated, sure.  But we're in the alpha stages, I'll bet 80% of the packages will be updated, if not more.
<Dex-Freudii> ToHellWithGA, not all packages are in /var/cache/apt right?
<murlidhar> whoah . now that's a news for me.
<ToHellWithGA> Dex-Freudii: i think they are
<ToHellWithGA> but it auto-cleans
<ToHellWithGA> a good reason to keep a list
<ToHellWithGA> you don't want /var/cache/apt/ to become a repository unto itself
<ToHellWithGA> it's just a place to hang onto packages while they are somewhat fresh
<murlidhar> Flannel, then i guess i will have to wait till beta comes. :(
<Dex-Freudii> ToHellWithGA, I think I'll try hereon now
<Dex-Freudii> heh
<ToHellWithGA> murlidhar: i don't know much about squashfs but are the packages on install cds not compressed into some other file anyway?
<Dex-Freudii> maybe next time (in  half an hour) you see me online I'm on Hereon
<ToHellWithGA> i'd think it would be difficult to squeeze little bits of an archive together from old and new parts
<mooboo1> not many updates past days
<ToHellWithGA> Dex-Freudii: heron lol
<ToHellWithGA> hereon looks like heroin a bit too much
<ToHellWithGA> mooboo1: is that bad?
<murlidhar> ToHellWithGA, in alternate cd, NO. that is the reason why jigdo is provided for alternate-cd.
<mooboo1> Hardy Heroin :D
<ToHellWithGA> i kinda like not having updates
<mooboo1> ToHellWithGA, i dont know, it sure was more exciting when its was more updates :D
<ToHellWithGA> i'd rather not have 50MB of stuff to download daily
<mooboo1> true
<Dex-Freudii> ToHellWithGA, heh... maybe one has to be high to try it :P
<mooboo1> but it was exciting :D
<ToHellWithGA> mooboo1: think of how many gigabytes of outdated data we have moved
<mooboo1> ya
<ToHellWithGA> we may be using the most current 400MB or so
<mooboo1> kinda a relief not to have to update so much all time
<ToHellWithGA> the rest is just dinosaurs burned in vain
<mooboo1> but at least when its update, it feel like ubuntu is developing like an avalance!
<Lynoure> Important links in evolution, I'd say
<mooboo1> avalanche :D
<shoeunited> Anything that is mission critical I wait a few days to update.  Most other updates don't bother me.
<Dex-Freudii> If I install alpha 6 now... when stable release comes out, will I have to reinstall? or by updates will I have the stable version?
<constrictor> how do i get tracker to index thunderbird email, the option is greyed out in indexing preferences
<Flannel> Dex-Freudii: updates
<Dex-Freudii> oki
<Dex-Freudii>  bbl then
<Dex-Freudii> thanks for all
<Azzkikr> what's the release date for hardy?
<slavik> hardy is not detecting a usb printer
<Johan-_> after hopefully fixed the libc6 problem I now have a new problem. Trying to login to gnome all I get is a blue screen and the mouse. Trying to login to kde I get a popup saying "Xsession: unbable to launch /user/lib/kde4/bin/startkde......" Trying to login to xfce4 works.
<mooboo1> blue screen? AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!111
<mooboo1> oh god, please why did they put it into linux too? OH NO!
<Johan-_> :)
<Johan-_> not like windows bluescreen
<Johan-_> but still
<mooboo1> oh
<Johan-_> I'm guessing its the standard background. Any ideas on how to fix gnome?
<maccam94> the blue screen...
<maccam94> i've only seen that on gentoo :-\
<maccam94> when i log into the bare xsession when all the other desktop environments are borked
<Johan-_> maccam94: so any ideas on how to fix it?
<Johan-_> I've reinstalled gnome "apt-get install gnome" that wanted to install the entire thing again, but it still doesnt work
<danage> ahhh reinstalling gnome won't give you the right packages for ubuntu
<danage> been there before, it's a PAIN
<danage> there is a recovery thingy you can install
<danage> but i forget
<danage> did you try google?
<Johan-_> yepp
<Johan-_> but dont know what to search for
<Johan-_> tried to reconfigure xserver, but didnt work
<DanaG> One thing to try: as yourself (NOT ROOT), delete anything that you own under /tmp
<ToHellWithGA> is it possible to have a static IP on a wireless network with WPA encryption?
<DanaG> Sometimes stuff in /tmp can break Gnome.
<danage> ToHellWithGA: of course
<ToHellWithGA> whoa danag and danage
<danage> not for me, right now, since my wifi is broken
<ToHellWithGA> that's not close enough to confuse at all
<rsk> seems gitk is a bit broken
<rsk> ruskie@ruskie-desktop:~/linux-2.6$ gitk
<rsk> exec: 3: /usr/bin/wish8.5: not found
<ToHellWithGA> danage: how do you do it?
<danage> just set a static ip for in the interfaces file or use the gnome tool for it
<ToHellWithGA> i tried to use network-admin to set the IP address
<ToHellWithGA> it won't work
<ToHellWithGA> (possibly part of network-admin not working in general)
<danage> it's a different network layer, it shouldnt have anything to do with encryption
<danage> maybe your file corrupted?
<danage> it always works for me
<ToHellWithGA> my /etc/network/interfaces looked ok
<ToHellWithGA> i just never got an ip address
<danage> thats the problem i have right now
<danage> do you have atheros?
<ToHellWithGA> iwconfig looked like it was on the right AP and all that
<ToHellWithGA> ralink
<danage> SAME PROBLEM HERE
<ToHellWithGA> WHOA!
<danage> can you get dynamic ip tho?
<ToHellWithGA> capslock is awesome
<ToHellWithGA> yeah i can get dhcp
<danage> ah
<danage> well
<danage> different problem
<ToHellWithGA> i just can't get a fixed IP
<danage> you ap might not allow static
<danage> do you have the right routing settings
<ToHellWithGA> \echo{WHOA!}
<danage> subnet
<danage> dns
<danage> all that
<ToHellWithGA> i think so
<danage> triple check
<ToHellWithGA> i used the ones i got from ifconfig
<danage> that might be theproblem
<danage> nah
<danage> you SET them with ifconfig
<ToHellWithGA> just changed the IP so it wouldn't land in the normal range
<ToHellWithGA> ifconfig without any parameters echoes the current settings
<danage> ifconfig ath0 123.123.0.0
<danage> thats how you set
<danage> yeah
<ToHellWithGA> i might try that
<danage> make sure you got the router as your gateway
<danage> and dns are correct
<danage> dunno how you set that
<ToHellWithGA> the router is 192.168.1.1, i picked 192.168.1.99 as my IP since .100-150 are DHCP'd
<ToHellWithGA> i just couldn't get it to stick
<ToHellWithGA> how very frustrating
<danage> it is getting more interesting
<danage> there is a network manager manager now
<ToHellWithGA> i'll be back on my laptop so i can kill and rekill this machine
<thiemster> how much does 8.04 alpha 6 crash?
<LinAsH> not that much
<thiemster> does it work OK with 256MB of ram
<LinAsH> since gnome got stable
<thiemster> thx
<LinAsH> (2.6.22 was release last week)
<thiemster> i want to install it for someone else who has only used linux a little bit before
<thiemster> so they might not know what to do if it crashed
<amx109> chaps, how do i get kvm installed on hardy (ie non server)
<LinAsH> thiemster, 256 MB is really too few for, first the graphic installation, second the full system with gnome. You might want to use XFCE (Xubuntu)
<thiemster> LinAsH: i have another computer with 512MB. will it work ok for that?
<LinAsH> yeah no prb
<thiemster> thx
<YazzY> any idea if the xen kernel would now work with the closed source nvidia driver?
<Dex-Freudii> hi
<Johan-_> ok, cleaned /tmp reconfigured xserver and restarted. Still no gnome
<Dex-Freudii> I just installed heron alphsa 6
<Johan-_> and kde is in the wrong resolution and the correct doesnt show up
<savvas> YazzY: it should, doesn't it work? check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf if Driver "nvidia" line is present
<savvas> you broke it again Johan-_
<savvas> :P
<Johan-_> savvas: never got it working :/
<savvas> which one?
<Johan-_> gnome
<Johan-_> all i get is a blue screen with the mouse. Kde and xfce gives me the wrong resolution
<Johan-_> :(
<savvas> ah i remember
<savvas> sudo dplg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<savvas> *dpkg
<feld> anyone here run ubuntu with LUKS?
<Johan-_> yes
<Johan-_> savvas: doesnt help
<Dex-Freudii> when trying to download flash plugin for firefox. it freezes. I'm using 64-bit system
<savvas> darn
<feld> or hardy rather.... with LUKS.
<savvas> Johan-_: what's your graphics card?
<YazzY> savvas: the problem is not with the driver, the problem with with the kernel not "telling" the driver about its version
<Johan-_> savvas: some nvidia geforece 6 on the motherboard
<Johan-_> savvas: never been a problem before :/
<savvas> Johan-_: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<Johan-_> savvas: already installed
<feld> alright here's my setup which just stopped working for the second time: software raid1 /boot, software raid1 LUKS encrypted partition with LVM root/home/swap. Hardy worked a couple of boots with no issues and then it stops working.
<feld> vgscan doesnt show any LVM volumes but yet it's using them
<feld> root is mounted readonly, but home is fine.
<savvas> Johan-_: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard ubuntu-desktop gnome-about
<Johan-_> savvas: already done. And no new to install now
<savvas> Johan-_: sudo aptitude install gnome-core
<Johan-_> nothing new :/
<Johan-_> I did a sudo apt-get install gnome before and that installed alot of stuff
<savvas> Johan-_: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep vesa
<Johan-_> savvas: nothing
<Johan-_> hm...
<savvas> Johan-_: sudo aptitude reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<Johan-_> followed by?
<savvas> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<savvas> scroll down until the line where you'll find Driver "nvidia"
<savvas> switch it to: Driver "vesa"
<savvas> then press ctrl-x, press y and enter
<Johan-_> I'm guessing this could be the problem
<Johan-_> there is no nvidia
<savvas> heh
<savvas> weird
<savvas> can you upload the xorg.conf somewhere?
<Johan-_> Section "Device"
<Johan-_>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<Johan-_> EndSection
<savvas> lol
<savvas> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<savvas> let's see if that helps
<Johan-_> warrning...
<savvas> yeah yeah :p
<Johan-_> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<Johan-_> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Johan-_>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<Johan-_>                   line.
<savvas> heh
<savvas> there we go
<savvas> give me a sec
<Johan-_> but now it has nvidia
<savvas> you said nvidia geforce.. which geforce?
<savvas> 6600 ?
<Johan-_> don't actualy know
<Johan-_> can check
<savvas> lspci
<savvas> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7300 GT] (rev a1)
<savvas> something like that, what's yours :)
<Johan-_> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Quadro NVS 210S/GeForce 6150LE] (rev a2)
<savvas> ok hold a sec
<Johan-_> ok... now I get a black screen
<savvas> apt-cache policy nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new
<savvas> which one do you have?
<Stroganoff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/202959
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202959 in base-installer "[hardy] generating locales stalls on 64mb ram" [Undecided,New]
<Stroganoff> any oppinions?
<Johan-_> both nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<Johan-_> or no
<Johan-_> sorry
<Johan-_> only nvidia-glx-new
<Johan-_> "nvidia-glx-new:
<Johan-_>   Installerad: 169.12+2.6.24.11-12.31
<Johan-_> "
<savvas> ok let me see if it's supported
<savvas> yep
<savvas> Johan-_: sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx-new
<Johan-_> now I get a blue screen followed by a black
<savvas> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Johan-_> and now a "Sorry, the program "compiz.real" ended unexpected"
<Johan-_> on a popup
<xtknight> the current hardy updates are fine to use right?  (no libc bug)
<savvas> sudo apt-get reinstall compiz-core
<xtknight> i mean now is a good time to "update" ?
<rsk> xtknight: sure if the mirror is updating at least once per day
<xtknight> k
<savvas> Johan-_: don't do extra stuff please, what does the gdm restart command say?
<Johan-_> that gave me a nvidea splash, a blue screen and then a blackscreen with the mouse
<savvas> bummer
<Johan-_> the same after the compiz-core reinstall
<savvas> Johan-_: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<savvas> Johan-_: brb
<savvas> Johan-_: sudo wget http://pastebin.ca/raw/945227 -O /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<savvas> Johan-_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Johan-_> black then blue screen
<Johan-_> with the mouse
<Johan-_> :/
<savvas> lol
<savvas> black n blue theme by johan :P
<savvas> Johan-_: try now: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<savvas> and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Johan-_> always nice to be able to chose them by my own
<Johan-_> the command was not found
<Johan-_> try now: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Johan-_> of
<Johan-_> nv :D
<savvas> johm?
<savvas> *hm ?
<Johan-_> still get errors with the "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<savvas> such as?
<Johan-_> nvidea splash, then a blue screen then black with mouse
<Johan-_> WARNING: The CorePointer device was not specified explicitly in the layout;
<Johan-_>          using the first mouse device.
<Johan-_> WARNING: The CoreKeyboard device was not specified explicitly in the layout;
<Johan-_>          using the first keyboard device.
<Johan-_> so they aren't importent right now :)
<savvas> Johan-_: sudo apt-cache policy kdm | grep Installed
<Johan-_> im trying to login to gnome right now, just so that you know
<savvas> you managed to bring it up?
<Johan-_> "sudo apt-cache policy kdm | grep Installed" gives nothing
<Johan-_> just thought that kdm is for kdm
<Johan-_> kde
<Johan-_> I thing
<savvas> apt-cache policy kdm
<Johan-_> kdm:
<Johan-_>   Installerad: (ingen)
<Johan-_>   Kandidat: 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1
<Johan-_> so not installed
<savvas> ah ok
<savvas> how did you login to gnome if you say you get blue/black screen? :\
<savvas> did you use envy or... nvidia driver from their website without uninstalling?
<Johan-_> login with gdm
<Johan-_> I get the ubuntu people them, type my name and password...
<savvas> ah you get the gdm
<Johan-_> might have missed to tell you that :/
<savvas> why don't you say so :P
<encryptz> so, earlier i asked about hardy dropping sparc support, and i was curious about the reasoning. anyone know why?
<savvas> \you kept telling me about blue screens
<savvas> :\
<Johan-_> thought I said so before...
<Johan-_> yes well, I get blue/black screens
<savvas> well.. now that we know it works..
<savvas> gimme a sec
<savvas> you know how to add a new user?
<Johan-_> yes
<Johan-_> more or less
<Johan-_> useradd
<Johan-_> oh... but now my girlfriend done with the food. She will kill me if I dont eat with here :)
<Johan-_> thank you so very much for the help so far and I really hope you'll be here later :D
<savvas> ok the deal is to add a new user and try login
<savvas> I hope so too ;p
<savvas> highlight my nick i'll reply if here :)
<BaD-AcerLaptop> tuesday = beta, right?
<Flannel> BaD-AcerLaptop: Thursday, but thats not necessarily hard/fast
<jimmygoon> It's slightly disappointing that to change my password, I have to change it in several places. sudo, passwd, and keyrings :( which I guess is to be expected to a degree
<Flannel> jimmygoon: I dont know what you mean by sudo.  If you mean what I think you mean, passwd does that already.
<Flannel> The keyring password is arbitrary, not necessarily set by your user password, which is why that's required to manually change.
<jimmygoon> I had to do passwd for my user, sudo passwd (maybe I didn't have to do that as well, I did that one first and it didn't change my user pass, and then the keyring... as for the keyring, like I said, to be expected to a degree but alarming when you log in successfully and then later go to do something and get prompted for a different password
<Flannel> sudo passwd is wrong.  That sets the root password.  You want to "sudo passwd -l root" to re-lock it.
<tyson_> Hello
<lemmy> hi, after an update to hardy 6 I'm stuck with a broken network-manager. for some reason it's not connecting to a network although it shows up in the nm-applet
<tyson_> can anyone help me to install k3b ?
<Johan-_> savvas: back :)
<Johan-_> savvas: or not, sorry... "fika"
<tyson_> HELP .... ANYONE TO HELP ??????
<Flannel> tyson_: sudo apt-get install k3b
<tyson_> I thought that by now we would all know the meaning of UBUNTU..... or not
<tyson_> Thanks flannel
<Flannel> tyson_: You probably shouldn't be using Hardy
<tyson_> Flannel can i show u something in private, jst 4 1 second
<savvas> tyson_: hardy is unstable
<tyson_> i gt Gutsy Gibbon
<Flannel> tyson_: then #ubuntu is the place for help, not here.
<tyson_> lol ... wots hardy ???/
<tyson_> ok, thank u
<jimmygoon> Flannel, I just read back up there... if I did "sudo passwd" I activated the root account.... hm
<Johan-_> savvas: ok, Im back :)
<jimmygoon> And is anyone else experiencing high temps on their pc's with hardy.. .my laptop is toasty (more than usual) and the fan is barely running....
<Flannel> jimmygoon: right, "sudo passwd -l root" will disable it again
<jimmygoon> Flannel, great. thanks.
<Johan-_> savvas: I've added a new user and tried to login to Gnome and it works. So I'm guessing I could just remove all gnome settings for my old user and it might work again?
<Johan-_> savvas: sorry for all the trouble
<Scientus> :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~(...
<Scientus> ...:~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~(...
<Scientus> ...:~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~(...
<Scientus> ...:~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~(...
<Flannel> !ops | Scientus
<Scientus> ...:~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~( :~(...
<ubotu> Scientus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<orvokki> For the love of God...
<jpatrick> tonyyarusso: to late!
<tonyyarusso> jpatrick: prevents a second at least, since otherwise he could return.
<ompaul> watch my lag
<orvokki> tonyyarusso: Unless he uses a different hostname next time.
<MidMark> guys since last updates (no idea exactly which one) my wireless doesn't find "ipv6 routers" and then internet stop to work... any idea?
<MidMark> seems that try to set an ipv6 dns or something similar
<MidMark> anyone?
<savvas> Johan-_: yeah mv .gnome folder to something else, it should work :)
<savvas> ls johan
<savvas> oops
<Johan-_> savvas: yepp :D its working
<savvas> great :)
<Johan-_> except that my screen resolution is wrong :/
<Johan-_> and I cant change back. But guess I can do a reconfigure
<Johan-_> and now the resolution is correct as well
<Johan-_> thanks :D
<savvas> n/p :P
<savvas> you did half the job ;)
<Johan-_> true, but you did all the thinking
<XIXaQ> has anyone run vmware server 1.05 on hardy yet?
<lacostej> can someone running hardy report whether this: find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name "*iwl*.*" finds anything on their system ? It looks like iwlwifi is not compiled in 2.6.24-12-* which means no wireless for me
<zooto68> hi
<zooto68> anybody here?
<rsk> maybe
<maccam94> yups
<Stroganoff> slightly
<jimmygoon> :( /etc/init.d/gdm restart crashed my sys again
<MidMark> lacostej: yes there are /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/ubuntu/wireless
<DanaG> I want the old ipw3945 back... it worked better than the new iwl3945.
<lacostej> looks like linux-ubuntu-modules for 386 were not installed...
<maccam94> DanaG: you can still use it i believe
<maccam94> sudo modprobe -r iwl3945 && sudo modprobe ipw3945
<DanaG> ipw3945 isn't packaged.
<maccam94> daaang
<MidMark> lacostej: 386 doesn't exist anymore (apart for compatibilities) you mean -generic?
<maccam94> well i don't really care
<maccam94> i hate having the wifi light always on anyway, and the ipw driver would freeze up my system if it got too much activity
<DanaG> Oh wait, it is packaged; it's just not depmod'ed, or something.
<Flannel> -386 still exists
<DanaG> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/wireless/ipw3945/ipw3945.ko
<MidMark> yea but really someone needs it?
<DanaG> Okay, the module is there, but not loadable.
<DanaG> modinfo doesn't find it, either.
<MidMark> DanaG: that is gutsy not hardy
<maccam94> DanaG: really? locate ipw3945 just finds the firmware for me
<MidMark> in hardy doesn't exist anymore
<maccam94> ah that would be it
<Ienorand> Are other people than me having trouble with wired network, I can't get connection?
<maccam94> yeah 2.6.22 is gutsy
<DanaG> aah.
<DanaG> I somehow misread that line.
<MidMark> lenorand: yes me, seems kernel searches for ipv6 routers :|
<DanaG> iwl3945 sucks -- sometimes the card will hang, and then if you try to rmmod it, that hangs and eats CPU.
<DanaG> And you can't do anything to kill modprobe or rmmod.
<Ienorand> hm... is there any fix underway?
<MidMark> I found one but haven't tried yet
<MidMark> wait...
<DanaG> It (with NetworkManager) also sucks at roaming between different APs with the same SSID.
<jimmygoon> even /etc/init.d/gdm stop kills it the whole thing just dies
<maccam94> DanaG: modprobe -r iwl3945?
<MidMark> edit the /etc/modprobe.d/aliases file -> Change "alias net-pf-10 ipv6" to "alias net-pf-10 off"
<MidMark> try it and report back :)
<DanaG> Right now my card isn't dead, so that's not going to be an issue.
<DanaG> It mostly breaks on resume from suspend.
<MidMark> I was talking to lenorand
<Ienorand> Ah, I don't think i can try that right now, is in the middle of homework, but as soon as I'm done here in XP I will.
<MidMark> anyway it's a recent update that break it
<MidMark> at least for me
<Ienorand> Yea, must've been  in the last few days..
<alex_mayorga> how do I regain my video
<alex_mayorga> I can only see a rainbow of flashing colors :(
<alex_mayorga> how do I re-enable vesa, looks like nv doesn-t like my nvidia card
<Ienorand> is that after installing ati driver?
<Ienorand> oh nevermind then....
<seezer> alex_mayorga: there is a 'vesa' driver
<alex_mayorga> how do I make it fall back to vesa? at least
<seezer> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MidMark> start in failsafe mode
<lacostej> FYI (and the chat logs): installing linux-ubuntu-modules for i386 fixed sound and wireless issues. Now let's try to get the -generic one to work so that I can get my dual core back...
<MidMark> mmm really?
<Pici>  /j #ubuntu-read-topic
<Pici> er
<alex_mayorga> MidMark, how do I force it to go failsafe
<alex_mayorga> I can't even see gdm
<MidMark> during boot, grub prompt to you the option, isn't?
<henri1> anyone here familiar with mencoder and x264 ? i keep getting a "FATAL: Cannot initialize video driver"
<alex_mayorga> yes, but I've tried all in that menu, including fix x or something like that
<alex_mayorga> what command can I use so I can select the vesa driver again and at last get video back
<henri1> my options are currently :mencoder tori.rm -ovc x264 -x264encopts pass=1:cql=26 -oac mp3lame -lameopts vbr=3
<MidMark> alex_mayorga: see seezer answer
<Ienorand> How did you install the nv driver, jockey (restricted-manager) or from nvidia?
<alex_mayorga> not even vi displays OK on my current settings, so I can-t much edit xorg.conf
<oxigen> Ienorand: i used (successfully) restricted-manager
<alex_mayorga> by the way this is bug 146706
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146706 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "[Gutsy Beta] Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146706
<alex_mayorga> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<savvas> what do you need alex_mayorga
<jimmygoon> I don't know if anyone had been around for my ranting and raving about getting my X config setup right between the working i810 and my problems with 'intel' but I think I maybe having  small successes. At least I know other 855GM users basically all suffer the same problem :S
<cyphase> I know Tracker is going to be disabled by default in Hardy, but will there be some sort of pop-up/balloon asking the user if they want to enable it?
<alex_mayorga> savvas, I need my video back :(
<jimmygoon> I was just think Tracker was maturing... all its lacking for me is thunderbird integration and I may need to install a package for that
<savvas> alex_mayorga: nvidia? :)
<alex_mayorga> yay! a pesky nvidia gforce go 440
<jimmygoon> savvas are you a dev?
<savvas> GeForce4 MX 440 ?
<savvas> no jimmygoon
<jimmygoon> oh ok, for some reason I was under the impression you were ;)
<savvas> just helping around ;p
<savvas> I'm so sick to go out and do anything else at the moment
<alex_mayorga> nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go] (rev a3)
<savvas> I've been 3 days in bed, curse you common cold!
<alex_mayorga> thats what lspci syas at least
<savvas> alex_mayorga: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<jimmygoon_> (I don't have lspci installed... should I)
<savvas> jimmygoon: sudo aptitude install pciutils
<alex_mayorga> savvas, hold on a sec, I'm on my nth reboot for the day
<savvas> and you should :P
<jimmygoon> says its at latest veresion
<savvas> jimmygoon: sudo aptitude reinstall pciutils
<Stroganoff> why is "low memory mode" gone in hardy, whyyy?
<ethana2> "low memory mode"
<ethana2> will that make it easier to run on the wii and ps3?
<savvas> what is that? :p
<ethana2> heh, the wii is what, 32MB?  ^_^
<savvas> hm.. backwards compatibility for older machines? :)
<cyphase> does anyone know what happened to local network game play with gnome-games?
<ethana2> no, 64 I think
<ethana2> cyphase: i don't know, but i want it
<jimmygoon_> savvas, much better, thansk
<cyphase> ethana2: yes :)
<alex_mayorga> savvas, I'm still stuck at a rainbow of flashing colors, please enlighten me
<savvas> jimmygoon_: check if you have lsusb, if not: sudo aptitude reinstall usbutils
<ethana2> unless they give us a gnome game zone server in repos ;)
<savvas> alex_mayorga: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<savvas> alex_mayorga: i need the installed and the candidate version
<jimmygoon_> aight. well do
<alex_mayorga> sudo that?
<savvas> alex_mayorga: no need, it's just checking the cache, you're not adding/removing anything :)
<alex_mayorga> installed (none)
<jimmygoon_> savvas, is there any chance that could have been affecting something like gnome/X ?
<alex_mayorga> candidate 1:96.43.05+2.6.24.11-12.31
<savvas> alex_mayorga: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-legacy
<savvas> alex_mayorga: is the legacy installed?
<alex_mayorga> savvas, that's if I didn't copied incorrectly from my borked desktop
<savvas> jimmygoon_: maybe, don't know if packages use lsusb or lspci
<jimmygoon_> well I guess I'm gonna go try a few things then...
<savvas> jimmygoon_: it's good to have them for hardward issues though :)
<jimmygoon> savvas, which I am having... which is actually what made me realize I was missing it
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> alpha 5 or alpha 6?
<savvas> your first install?
<savvas> alex_mayorga: what does the installed version say: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-legacy
<jimmygoon> savvas, me? First install. alpha 6 from yesterday all up to day
<alex_mayorga> savvas: (none) and 71.86.04+2.6.24.11-12.31
<savvas> jimmygoon: upgraded or clean install? because upgrades usually have problems :)
<jimmygoon> savvas, nope. clean installed. wiped the disc - xp and reinstalled
<savvas> alex_mayorga: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jimmygoon> well, I guess it was worth a shot. gnome-settings-daemon still crashes though, he
<savvas> try reinstall it
<savvas> jimmygoon: hint: dpkg -S gnome-settings-daemon
<savvas> ;)
<jimmygoon> savvas, its a documented bug with xrandr or gnome-settings-daemon but I'll give it a try ;)
<alex_mayorga> savvas: Unmet dependenciesa, I've just "cured" my desktop from the topic bug :(
<nandemonai> Hmm. Hi peoples. Anyone had troubles with grub defoptions and usplash? I have the resolution set properly in /etc/usplash.conf (1280x1024) and it works on shutdown but not on bootup(still 640x480). With grub defoptions, if I set vga=XXX (I've tried a few that _should_ work) I just get a blank console with a cursor.
<savvas> alex_mayorga: you should say so then, don't update
<savvas> alex_mayorga: the candidate version: apt-cache policy libc6
<Subhuman> nandemonai, similar but i havent really looked into it much since i normally just suspend so i never see the boot.
<alex_mayorga> savvas 2.7-9ubuntu2
<savvas> alex_mayorga: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude reinstall libc6
<oxigen> what's the command for running memtest86+?
<oxigen> :P
<jimmygoon> savvas, we'll see if that helped... 'tis rebooting ... no wait... it crashed on reboot so I'll have to manually power off ... grr this is a frustrating bug
<rsk> oxigen: bootup with the ubuntu cd and select memtest
<rsk> oxigen: can't run it in an OS
<oxigen> rsk: thanks
<nandemonai> Okies Subhuman, I'll hunt around and see if anyone has filed a bug. It's odd cause it was working on my gutsy upgrade but now after a Alpha 6 reinstall it's not.
<Subhuman> im jus glad to see suspend finally stable on my laptop :)
<Subhuman> no black magic required ;)
<savvas> oxigen: you run memtest86+ when you reboot your machine: sudo apt-get install memtest86+
<alex_mayorga> savvas: now my console has ran below the lower border of my screen, I can't see what's going on :(
<jimmygoon> savvas, same as before... timeout from message bus and a segfault, oh well, good thought
<savvas> alex_mayorga: use ctrl-alt-F1 or ctrl-alt-F2
<oxigen> savvas: yes thanks, i have it, but didn't know you can't run it from os, but it's quite logical after second thought..
<bmk789> anyone had luck with flash on firefox 3 in hardy 64bit?
<savvas> jimmygoon: sorry to hear that :\
<savvas> bmk789: yeah
<bmk789> savvas: what did you have to do?
<savvas> bmk789: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<savvas> I had some problems myself though
<savvas> had to remove some stuff first :P
<bmk789> download failed :\
<savvas> failed?
<bmk789> when trying to download the flash tar.gz
<bmk789> oops, i think thats my proxy
<bmk789> there it goes
<savvas>     0K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  1%   52.18 KB/s
<savvas>    50K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  3%   39.97 KB/s
<savvas> it works
<bmk789> ya
<alex_mayorga> savvas: Done libc6
<bmk789> now to restart firefox
<savvas> alex_mayorga: ok: sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard ubuntu-desktop
<bmk789> hmm firefox still doesnt think it has the plugin
<alex_mayorga> savvas: before that nvidia-glr ?
<jimmygoon> bmk789, why not just install from within firefox.. it worked fine for me
<savvas> bmk789: go to: about:plugins
<savvas> alex_mayorga: yes
<savvas> alex_mayorga: well you can do this: sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard ubuntu-desktop nvidia-glx
<bmk789> savvas: all it lists is GCJ
<bmk789> jimmygoon: doesnt work on 64 bit
<savvas> bmk789: give me a sec to find my bug report
<bmk789> ok
<savvas> bmk789: upgraded from gutsy or clean install?
<bmk789> upgraded
<alex_mayorga> savvas: unable to find ubuntu-desktop ??
<jimmygoon> bmk789, my mistake
<savvas> alex_mayorga: hm? impossible
<savvas> alex_mayorga: check for typos, or type it again
<jimmygoon> cat /etc/apt/sources.list?
<savvas> bmk789: close firefox, then: sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree nspluginwrapper && sudo rm -f /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<bmk789> i think i just need to do a symlink
<savvas> bmk789: it won't work for future versions then, better fix it
<bmk789> the flash .so file is in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins but not /usr/firefox-3.0b4/plugins
<bmk789> ok
<jimmygoon> WHAT there is a /usr/firefox... crap too? There's already FIVE firefox3 related directories in my /usr/lib
<savvas> oh you've got a million of those :p
<bmk789> ya
<savvas> bmk789: done?
<bmk789> ya
<bardyr> hey, how can i get java to work in hardy?, it keeps wanting to install a java plugin but all are installed
<jimmygoon> bardyr, install the icedtea-java7-jre instead of the old java6 packages
<jimmygoon> bardyr, I had the same problem yesterday
<bardyr> okay, thanks :)
<jimmygoon> bardyr, you will need icedtea-java7-plugin icedtea-java7-bin etc also, but those should come automatically as well
<savvas> bmk789: ok the next command is super dangerous, paste it EXACTLY as i give it
<bmk789> ok
<DanaG> don't blindly follow commands, though; it's good to ask what things do.
<bmk789> i know
<savvas> bmk789: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*flash* /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin ~/.macromedia/ ~/.mozilla/plugins/*flash*
<savvas> don't you dare put a space before the * asterisk :)
<TimothyP> Hello, where do I submit feature requests? Currently the Avahi SSH browser does not allow you to specify a username while connecting to a server and I would like the ability to simply list all domains
<savvas> TimothyP: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<TimothyP> thank you
<savvas> bmk789: done?
<bmk789> savvas: got it
<savvas> ok
<bmk789> most of those didnt exist
<savvas> bmk789: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<savvas> that's good
<jimmygoon> what does LVDS mean/do anyway?
<DanaG> low voltage differential signaling -- it's what internal LCDs connect through.
<jimmygoon> funny, its part of a fix for some X bugs / gnome-settings-daemon problems heh
<savvas> in other words, geek stuff :p
<bmk789> savvas: done
<savvas> bmk789: it installed nspluginwrapper as well right? run foxy, i hope it works now
<bmk789> ok ill try it now
<bmk789> still asks to install the plugin
<alex_mayorga> savvas: instead of sudo aptitude can i use apt-get?
<savvas> yes alex_mayorga
<savvas> urm
<savvas> bmk789: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/195422
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195422 in flashplugin-nonfree "hardy heron 8.04 alpha 5 - flash not installed correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<savvas> put a confirm there, i hope they find out what's wrong
<savvas> and add a symlink :P
<savvas> I don't know why it worked here when I removed all that stuff though
<bmk789> savvas: fixed it :D
<savvas> with a symlink?
<bmk789> savvas: all i had to do was "sudo ln -s /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b4/plugins/flashplugin.so"
<alex_mayorga> savvas: those worked, now?
<savvas> curse their bugs!
<alex_mayorga> I guess is the same breakage than the java plugin
<savvas> alex_mayorga: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<alex_mayorga> savvas: done
<jimmygoon> savvas, maybe the fact that the old sun java 6 plugin fails to be correctly installed could be inclued....
<savvas> alex_mayorga: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jimmygoon> savvas, icedtea-java7 works though
<alex_mayorga> savvas: command not found
<bmk789> savvas: commented on the bug
<savvas> bmk789: oops, i added a comment too ;p
<savvas> ok fixed that :P
<savvas> jimmygoon: java for 64-bit? doesn't work here :\
<jimmygoon> savvas, dunna about 64bit but i know thats true for the 32 bit
<savvas> alex_mayorga: hm.. hold a sec
<savvas> alex_mayorga: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx
<savvas> there should be a nvidia-xconfig installed
<savvas> jimmygoon: sun java doesn't have a 64bit plugin for firefox, from what i know
<savvas> they didn't make one for quite a long time :P
<jimmygoon> savvas, that sucks. do they have one for ie?
<savvas> internet explorer has 32-bit run mode
<jimmygoon> well, thats what a lot of 64bit people do .. don't they
<savvas> I guess I should just probably revert to a 32-bit firefox and :P
<savvas> *and problem solved
<thompa> i cant get my atheros wireless to work in latest kernel, somehow since the inclusion of acer_acpi its broke for good
<thompa> 2.6.24-11 works with atheros enabled though
<thompa> ive also tried to compile madwifi from scratch, that wont work either
<jimmygoon> did you get the restricted modules for the new kernel? in edgy/feisty I would have to manually install it after kernel upgrades some times
<alex_mayorga> savvas: I get lost at some point, you want me to install nvidia-glx? because that seem to remove legacy
<niocholas_jones>  I'm using XChat and I can't join channels unless I specify # , and I don't know how to switch through channels with my keyboard.  How do I switch channels' without my mouse, and how do I join a channel without specifying the # symbol (so I can simply do /j xchat, instead of /j #xchat)
<savvas> alex_mayorga: why do you have legacy installed?
<thompa> jimmygoon: thanks , yes i did that too, i think i will just file a bug, but it must effect all these acer notebooks
<jimmygoon> thompa, good luck :)
<alex_mayorga> savvas, because my card is old :) I believe
<niocholas_jones> anyone?
<savvas> The 1.0-96xx driver supports the following set of GPUs: GeForce4 440 Go 0x0174
<ethana2> my dad opened a document from firefox, and it was read only
<ethana2> FINALLY  ^_^
<alex_mayorga> savvas: anyway I installed nvidia-glx and now nvidia-xconfig worked
<ethana2> props to whoever implemented read only /tmp
<savvas> alex_mayorga: go for it, remove the legacy one
<savvas> yay :P
<DanaG> How do I set the default input method?
<alex_mayorga> savvas: nvidia-xconfig worked now
<savvas> alex_mayorga: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-generic
<TimothyP> hmmmm
<TimothyP> they removed the avahi ssh brower in the latest updates????
<danage> my wifi doesn't work anymore since the -12 distro upgrade. anybody have ideas?
<danage> i have a wpa network. it gets associated, but i don't get an ip. i suspect wpa-supplicant and the new wireless settings editor
<jimmygoon> Interesting... compiz just decides to reactivate itself after each reboot
<alex_mayorga> savvas: done
<savvas> alex_mayorga: give it a reboot now
<savvas> sudo reboot
<savvas> :)
<TimothyP> does anybody know why they removed the avahi ssh browser ?
<jimmygoon> aww, I hadn't noticed that one
<TimothyP> anyway if they intend to bring it back, here's my two cents :-) http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4876/
<ethana2> TimothyP: I never used it..  is it still in repos?
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-09
<DoYouKnow> did you guys see my network-manager bug? I am michael sabino
<DoYouKnow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/339716
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339716 in network-manager "Network Manager fails to connect" [Undecided,New]
<DoYouKnow> it relates to an interplay of b43 and network-manager
<bruce89> we're not developers
<bruce89> well, not Ubuntu ones
<DoYouKnow> ok
<thehook> #ubuntu-dev
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu-devel is not the place for "oh, here's my bug, please fix it".  That's why we have a bugtracker.
 * Hobbsee also notes that there's a whole bunch of bugs about that, on a variety of cards, it appears
<DoYouKnow> ok
<Hobbsee> I think i had that earlier, too, on an intel card.  I think I killed network manager then restarted it, and it worked
<Hobbsee> oh, and iwlist eth0 scan'd, too
<dtchen> bruce89: a few people here are devs
<Hobbsee> dtchen: doesn't mean we instantly become "here, fix my bug!" support people, though ;)
<dtchen> Hobbsee: :-)
<bruce89> I don't let facts get in the way of a dramatic statement
<Hobbsee> heh :)
<bruce89> Siegfried: which issue?
<Siegfried> swegner already gave me the fix thanks :) (for flashplugin)
<bruce89> so I see
<ethana2> If I install 9.04 on a flash drive and run updates
<ethana2> I can clear out all old packages, right?
<bruce89> yes
<ethana2> bruce89: ..was that for me?
<bruce89> I anticipated it
<ethana2> ..so then if I install from that flash drive
<ethana2> it won't be out of date like if I did it from a disc?
<bruce89> I assume so
<ethana2> if that's true, it's going to be pretty awesome
<ethana2> rock on, guys
<ethana2> thanks, bruce89
<musikgoat|main> anyone running jaunty can you confirm whether remote desktop viewer has terminal services support yet?
<bruce89> nope
<musikgoat|main> thanks bruce89
<bruce89> I don't think it ever will, there is no real reason to
<musikgoat|main> bruce89: why have vnc and rdp need two separate programs
<musikgoat|main> bruce89: its in the roadmap for gnome 2.26 anyways
<bruce89> was it?
<musikgoat|main> yes
<bruce89> right enough
<musikgoat|main> imo, one remote deskop client that supports vnc and rdp would be useful and less confusing for newcomers
<bruce89> I'm sure it'll happen for 2.28 then
<SeveredCross> 2.28 should have some really nice things.
<calc> and 3.0 next spring :)
<calc> 3.0 just in time for the LTS, lol
<SeveredCross> -_-'
<SeveredCross> I doubt LTS will ship 3.0 though...I think Canonical learned from the fracas when they shipped FF 3.0 beta with the last LTS.
<crdlb> gnome 3.0 won't be much of a '.0'
<SeveredCross> And I imagine GNOME 3.0 will be a much more complex beast.
<crdlb> certainly not kde-style
<SeveredCross> I hope not anyway. GNOME 2.0 wasn't much of a .0, so let's hope that continues.
<crdlb> lol
<crdlb> you don't remember 2.0 well, do you?
<bruce89> Ubuntu is too boring, no new GDM, no new g-p-m
<crdlb> the only thing it had over kde 4.0 was that it was relatively stable
<SeveredCross> The only thing I was referring to was stability. ;)
<crdlb> but it didn't _do_ anything
<SeveredCross> bruce89: Didn't new GDM just land in Jaunty?
<SeveredCross> I could've sworn
<crdlb> pretty sure it'll be in karmic
<SeveredCross> No, never mind, still on 2.20.
<crdlb> there's a PPA
<SeveredCross> Lots of things are looking to be really nice in Karmic.
<bruce89> gie's the PPA
<SeveredCross> Including the usplash replacement (Plymouth I think?)
<bruce89> guess where that came from
<SeveredCross> Fedora I believe.
<crdlb> rhel alpha
<bruce89> that's what I mean
<bruce89> Ubuntu is Debian very unstable
<billybigrigger> can someone who uses compiz confirm a bug for me?
<billybigrigger> using the rotating cube desktop, pressing ctrl-alt-down shows all open applications in the bottom bar on all screens?
<crdlb> by "bottom bar" you mean the panel?
<billybigrigger> for whatever desktop is active, it shows the applications on all desktops
<billybigrigger> yes
<crdlb> that's not a bug
<billybigrigger> why?
<crdlb> there is only one panel; it just changes its contents when you switch workspaces
<billybigrigger> it shows desktop 1 apps on all 4 desktops
<crdlb> when you use an effect like cube, you're _not_ changing the workspace until you terminate it
<billybigrigger> or all of #2 apps on all 4 desktops
<crdlb> so the panel shows whatever it was showing when you started it
<billybigrigger> well id say thats a bug
<billybigrigger> desktop 1 apps are on desktop 1
<billybigrigger> not all 4
<crdlb> do you understand what I'm saying?
<billybigrigger> i know what your saying yes
<crdlb> there is only one panel
<crdlb> it can't be fixed
<billybigrigger> hmm
<crdlb> for expo, you can disable showing panels entirely
<billybigrigger> CAN'T be
<billybigrigger> or no one wants to
<crdlb> it can't be fixed
<billybigrigger> nothing is impossible
<billybigrigger> :P
<crdlb> unless you want to have a panel on each viewport wasting memory
<billybigrigger> haha i dont care ive got memory to spare
<crdlb> and it wouldn't really work correctly, since it wouldn't be of type=dock then
<billybigrigger> fair enough
<crdlb> you'd have to create identical panels on each workspace
<nroot7> I am using 9.04 and I am not able to use my already configured network printer or add a new printer?
<nroot7> How can I find source of problem
<Starcraftmazter> hello
<Starcraftmazter> i can't seem to kill the pcspkr on my laptop no matter what I do :/
<Starcraftmazter> does anyone have any advice?
<bruce89> wow, the new GDM now gets all those notify-osd dialogues
<bruce89> nice to get a storm of rubbish when you switch users
<ripps> Starcraftmazter: try adding "blacklist snd-pcsp" to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<masu3701> is this the channel for jaunty 9.04?
<Starcraftmazter> yes
<ripps> Does anybody here know how to run autogen.sh within debian/rules? I tried asking #ubuntu-motu, but there not really talkative today.
<masu3701> i try to update from 8.10 but then i didnt have internet...how can i fix that?
<Starcraftmazter> ripps: that doesnt seem to habe worked. any other ideas?
<ripps> Starcraftmazter: did you reboot, it removes a kernel module.
<bruce89> !ot | masu3701
<Starcraftmazter> i did
<ubottu> masu3701: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ripps> paste "lsmod" to a pastebin, let me see if the pcspkr is a snd module
<ripps> ^Starcraftmazter
<Starcraftmazter> what is a pastebin?
<bruce89> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Starcraftmazter> ty
<masu3701> so #ubuntu is the support channel for jaunty 9.04?
<bruce89> no
<bruce89> oh, misunderstood your statement
<ripps> #ubuntu is for <=intepid, #ubuntu+1 is for jaunty
 * bruce89 is pleased to see DVDs work flawlessly in totem in Jaunty
<Starcraftmazter2> ripps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/128609/
<masu3701> cause i ask something about jaunty on here and someone talk me to go to #ubuntu
<bruce89> masu3701: sorry, I was wrong
<masu3701> bruce89: so what is it
<ripps> Starcraftmazter2: hmm... it seems that you sound card is probably in control of the pc speaker. Are you sure you can't just mute in the Gnome Mixer?
<crdlb> masu3701: you can't connect to the Internet in 8.10?
<bruce89> masu3701: here is fine
<crdlb> or just not when trying to update?
<masu3701> crdlb: jaunty 9.04
<crdlb> oh, you _did_ update
<masu3701> crdlb: i upgraded from 8.10 but then didnt have internet at all
<crdlb> how are you connecting? wifi?
<masu3701> crdlb: bother wifi and wire
<Starcraftmazter2> ripps: is gnome mixer = "volume control"? if so, then no
<crdlb> masu3701: neither works?
<masu3701> crdlb: no..so i had to go back and reinstall 8.10
<masu3701> hahaaha
<ripps> Starcraftmazter2: Sorry, I don't know then.
<crdlb> :/
<crdlb> masu3701: you only have one computer?
<Starcraftmazter2> ripps: thats ok, thanks for trying
<masu3701> crdlb: yes
<crdlb> maybe you should wait for the release then
<masu3701> crdlb: you think it will work with the final release?
<crdlb> what ethernet chipset do you have?
<masu3701> broadcom
<masu3701> intel
<crdlb> broadcom wireless and intel ethernet?
<masu3701> yes
<masu3701> b43xx
<crdlb> I would certainly expect that the ethernet should be working out of the box
<crdlb> which would allow you to set up the wireless if necessary
<masu3701> that is what i was thinking to
<masu3701> but i think that i ran into problem will upgrading
<masu3701> but i dont wanna take the change to redo it again
<ripps> I don't know why so many people have a problem with notify-osd, yes it's still kinda buggy, but I like it.
<billybigrigger> quit working for me with this weekends updates
<billybigrigger> so im not complaining :P
<jldugger> sigh
<jldugger> its so hard to find anything about GNOME druids that aren't WoW related
<bruce89> anyone know how to fix http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23626371/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.telepathy-farsight_0.0.4-4%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bruce89> debhelper thinks something should be at in debian/tmp/usr/lib/python*/site-packages, but it's really in dist-packages
<IntuitiveNipple> modify the debian .install locations maybe?
<bruce89> hmm, having to do that for every package from Debian will be fun
<crdlb> I really don't understand why they renamed it ...
<crdlb> it's like changing /usr/lib to /usr/libraries
<bruce89> och well, I'll change it 'til I don't have to
<crdlb> it's the appending of '/local' to the prefix that really kills me :/
<crdlb> I ended up manually editing disutils just so I could get ccsm installed
<crdlb> distutils*
<askand> Who decides what bugs will be targeted for a milestone?
<Hobbsee> the release team, mainly
<Hobbsee> anyone can add the milestone though, i think
<VSpike> Hmm strange.  My interfaces are numbered eth3 and eth4, although everything seems to be working
<haggisbasheruk>  just trying Jaunty rc5 here and wifi is grayed out, any fix for that ?
<haggisbasheruk> stupid network manager
<zniavre> haggisbasheruk:  i modified the network manager settings into autorisation
<zniavre> you should add yourself inside explicite autirsation
<haggisbasheruk> cheers ziroday
<zniavre> im the one after   :o)
<haggisbasheruk> stupid auto complete
<zniavre> :-[
<haggisbasheruk> xubuntu jaunty rc5 is running nice on the Aspire one A150 :)
<VSpike> haggisbasheruk: cool
<VSpike> haggisbasheruk: how much lighter is xubuntu these days?
<VSpike> compared to ubuntu, I mean
<haggisbasheruk> night and day
<haggisbasheruk> damn , added me to network authorisation with no constraints and the damn thing is still grayed out
<VSpike> really? I got the impression from somewhere a while back that the two were converging, and the xubuntu was in some kind of trouble as a project. But you think its still strong and with a distinctive character and advantage?
<haggisbasheruk> brb
<haggisbasheruk> yup
<VSpike> hmm neat .. thanks.
<zniavre> haggisbasheruk:  there is an haow to in english into ubuntforum.com (sorry english is nt my native language but there is a solution for grayed networkmanager
<VSpike> I've never done much more than tyre-kicking with it :) But I like light distros. Have played with Vector Light, Arch + Openbox, and Puppy
<haggisbasheruk_> aaaaaaaargh still grayed out
<haggisbasheruk_> supose i should do an update befor complainin :P
<zniavre> haggisbasheruk_:  http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture10.png
<zniavre> sorry picture is better than bad words   :-[
<bz0b> hey guys is juanty pretty stable as of now?
<fosco_> bz0b, yes here
<haggisbasheruk_> did that zniavre
<bz0b> fosco_: i mainly wanna try it for kubuntu edition for kde 4.2 it looks sexy
<zniavre> it does not work ?
<haggisbasheruk_> no :(
<bz0b> what is the kernel for it as of now?
<zniavre> im really sorry
<zniavre> 2.6.28-8-generic
<haggisbasheruk_> i'll build wicd anyway as i hate network manager , it sux
<bz0b> thanks
<zniavre> :o)
<haggisbasheruk_> i'll see what happens after these 300+ updates and a reboot
<haggisbasheruk_> then i'll sysv-rc-conf and kill all the crap :)
<fosco_> bz0b, .28-8 i think
<haggisbasheruk_> brb reboot time
<koperton> i am running kubuntu 9.04 slow compiz  with intel945gm
<koperton> of course i have not kwin effects on
<haggisbasheruk> wicd sorted my problem zniavre :)
<haggisbasheruk> much prefered over crappy NetworkManager
<ali1234> haggisbasheruk: bug 319825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319825 in linux "acer_wmi in Jaunty on Aspire One exposes non-functional (always disabled) rfkill device" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319825
<haggisbasheruk> stupid bug :P
<haggisbasheruk> i prefer wicd anyway :)
<ali1234> but not in NM... the only reason wicd works is because it lacks functionality
<VSpike> just to check I'm not being dumb, package gtk-smooth-themes is available and depends on gtk2-engines, which doesn't contain the smooth engine... is that correct?
<haggisbasheruk> yay for lack of functionallity i say :)
<VSpike> wicd is great
<haggisbasheruk> thanks for the bug report ali1234
<haggisbasheruk> rmmod acer_wmi fixes it , thats a simple solution ali1234
<bz0b> hey guys i just installed kubuntu 9.04 did a dist-upgrade rebooted and now i get kde but like there is no background or taskbar at the bottom
<bz0b> why is that?
<haggisbasheruk> someone stole them bz0b :P
<bz0b> ya i guess
<bz0b> alt f2 works firefox works konsole works pretty much all the apps work but i dont have a pretty background or taskbar at the bottom
<haggisbasheruk> damn painters must have needed some wallpaper
<bz0b> man lets go rob them
<haggisbasheruk> brb
 * bz0b jacks painters wallpaper
<bz0b> so anyone have any ideas?
<haggisbasheruk> sorry bz0b , i am kde noob
<vbgunz> desktop effects seem to have broken completely at some point in the latest updates. is this known or a rare issue?
<bz0b> so do i disable desktop effects cause i litterally have no kde basically
<shadeslayer> vbgunz: really??
<vbgunz> bz0b: you no longer have effects?
<bz0b> i no longer have gui
<shadeslayer> i think ill have a looksie if they are broken
<bz0b> ill take a screenshot and save it
<shadeslayer> bz0b: if its really urgent for you to work you can install another DE
<vbgunz> shadeslayer: yeah. cannot simply enable them. I am curious if this is known, planned or perhaps a rare corner case
<shadeslayer> haha
<vbgunz> nah, heh, its no emergency
<shadeslayer> ill boot to KDE then
<shadeslayer> just to check it out
<bz0b> check it out http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1569/snapshot1b.png
<bz0b> shadeslayer, what u mean DE
<bz0b> oh desktop effect
<shadeslayer> desktop enviroment
<shadeslayer> noo
<bz0b> oh
<shadeslayer> lol
<bz0b> ya
<bz0b> umm well i guess
<bz0b> xfce it is
<haggisbasheruk> :)
<bz0b> is ubuntu 9.04 or xubuntu 9.04 more stable right now?
<bz0b> ill just download the cd iso
<vbgunz> bz0b: you cannot login because you have desktop effects enabled? what I did was to go to tty1 and edit the following file -> ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc ... look for the section [Compositing] and change the value of Enabled=true to Enabled=false... (X needs to be stopped), then restart X
<bz0b> vbgunz, this will make kde work?\
<vbgunz> bz0b: yeah
<bz0b> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1569/snapshot1b.png
<bz0b> that is what i see now
<aboSamoor> any idea how to fix usplash ?
<vbgunz> bz0b: you need to stop X or at least log out before going to tty1 to edit that file.
<bz0b> ok
<bz0b> brb
<bz0b> how would i kill x
<vbgunz> bz0b: easiest is to log out. go to tty1 and type in -> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<vbgunz> bz0b that will stop kdm... then, edit the file in vim or what ever your comfortable in and repeat the command above *but* instead of stop, say either start OR restart... sometimes start fails where restart shines
<bz0b> ya
<bz0b> ok
<vbgunz> good luck
<bz0b> so i edit ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<vbgunz> yup
<bz0b> ok brb
<vbgunz> [Compositing] should be at the very top of the file
<bz0b> i disabled something else and it worked
<vbgunz> bz0b: you have desktop effects enabled?
<bz0b> there was nothing under compositing that was true
<bz0b> hold on ill show you my script
<vbgunz> I just need to know what else you disabled? wass it GLDirect?
<bz0b> i disabled kwin4_effect_coverswitchEnabled=true
<bz0b> thats all i disabled
<vbgunz> hmm
<vbgunz> I dont or should not have that enabled at all
<bz0b> under plugins
<bz0b> i had that as true now its false
<bz0b> i guess ksmserver closed unexpectedly why is that
<bz0b> now plasma closed enexpectedly
<vbgunz> bz0b: not sure. the default shortcut for turning off the effects should be Alt+Shift+F12
<bz0b> lol even firefox crashed
<vbgunz> well, its jaunty. I expect all of that to happen
<vbgunz> I am happy desktop effects died and not X all together :)
<haggisbasheruk_> damn , first crash on aspire one a150 after 4 hours use on xubuntu jaunty rc 5 , flashing caps lock led
<ali1234> haggisbasheruk_: what wifi driver are you using?
<haggisbasheruk_> let me see
<haggisbasheruk_> ath5k
<ali1234> hmm
<haggisbasheruk_> lets hope they have fixed the dropout when your downloading large files
<haggisbasheruk_> i'll download an iso to see
<ali1234> i only ever got the kernel panic when using madwifi hal with heavy tx
<ali1234> i could download huge isos without problem but if i tried to send something over ssh to another machine it would lock up after a few mb (with the flashing caps lock)
<haggisbasheruk_> :/ weard
<ali1234> it could have been an older ath5k actually... something to try anyway
<ali1234> just because you can download, doesn't mean you can upload :)
<haggisbasheruk_> i'll test that also ali1234
<haggisbasheruk_> where you local uploading or remote ?
<ali1234> i was running scp on the acer and copying a file from it to my fileserver
<haggisbasheruk_> okay ;)
<haggisbasheruk_> i'll try local first then
<haggisbasheruk_> i'll stick a fileserver on the ps3 running ubuntu/xfce this afternoon to test upload
<haggisbasheruk_> back later
<haggisbasheruk__> ali1234, still getting stalling with large file like iso's on the aspire one with ath5k , you think by now this would be fixed
<haggisbasheruk__> back to madwifi then :(
<ali1234> haggisbasheruk__: works for me :/
<haggisbasheruk__> did you remove acer_wmi ?
<haggisbasheruk__> i downloaded 2 jaunty iso's at the same time and connection dropped out at about 50%
<Eruaran> hello
<haggisbasheruk__> hi Eruaran
<Eruaran> Am I right in assuming that KPackageKit is broken atm on Kubuntu 9.04 ?
<Eruaran> hi haggisbasheruk__
<Eruaran> I installed the alpha today.... Its looking rather promising
<haggisbasheruk__> seems it is Eruaran , vbgunz was testing it out
<Eruaran> Ok, so its not just me then :P
<Svish> when is next version of ubuntu realeased?
<Eruaran> Late April
<haggisbasheruk__> march
<Eruaran> oh
<Svish> so this month?
<haggisbasheruk__> oh april i ment
<haggisbasheruk__> lol
<Svish> lol
<Eruaran> ah
<Eruaran> was gonna say
<Eruaran> wut
<haggisbasheruk__> 09.04  = 09 year 04 month
<Svish> ah, correct
<Svish> but, like, is there a count down thing somewhere?
<Eruaran> I'm just gonna keep updating daily
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<Eruaran> Its running pretty well in general
<Svish> ah, ok, so: April 23rd  FinalRelease
<Svish> ?
<haggisbasheruk__> still a few buggs that are anoying me , ath5k dropout with large files for example
<joejc> hows 9.04?
<Twigathy> I got it to NFS boot, with some hackery :D
<Eruaran> Its good
<Eruaran> I'm using Kubuntu 9.04 right now
<Eruaran> some breakage but looking good for the April release
<joejc> what r the best new features?
<Eruaran> On Kubuntu, Ext4, KDE 4.2, nearly all KDE4 apps now, high level of integration, its much smoother now, and no need for compiz... and PackageKit
<Eruaran> (although KPackageKit is broken atm I expect this will be fixed in due course)
<Eruaran> I'd heard manual partitioning was broken but it worked for me (might have been the previous alpha where that was broken)
<charlie-tca> I use Xubuntu, with Xfce 4.6 now. It works great
<Eruaran> schweet
<Eruaran> 4.6 is shiny new
<charlie-tca> joejc: you can also check out the release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha5
<Slartibartfast> So i have jaunty installed on a new disk, wanted to copy from the old disk (now ext usb) to the new one. But have problems with the charset ...
<Slartibartfast> the device notifier seem not to mount with the system locale
<Slartibartfast> how to mount manually an external  ext3 partition with the UTF-8 charset?
<CarlFK> I have a touch screen with both usb and serial.  stock ubuntu install, usb works; serial doesn't.  I need to get the serial working.
<CarlFK> mdetect... Found the following devices:    /dev/ttyS0
<zaapiel> will 9.04 be able to boot from an ext4 partion?
<Eruaran> I'm using 9.04 with Ext4 right now
<zaapiel> is /boot all on ext4?
<Eruaran> pretty sure
<zaapiel> ill test it on a VM later
<Alex_Gaynor> Are there any currently known issues with Flash?
<Veinor> it sucks
<Alex_Gaynor> When I try to access youtube it tells me I'm missing flash, but if I do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree it tells me it's already installled
<Alex_Gaynor> Veinor: other than the obvoius of course ;)
<charlie-tca> Alex_Gaynor: that's correct. If you remove the flashplugin-nonfree, YouTube will install it's version of flash, and nothing else seems to work with it
<charlie-tca> but YouTube will work
<Alex_Gaynor> Well I haven't actually done anything at youtube, it just told me I don't have flash
<charlie-tca> At least, that's what happened here
<Alex_Gaynor> pandora doesn't work either
<Alex_Gaynor> Is teh correct path to remove flash and reinstall it?
<charlie-tca> If you click on the video, it should offer to install the missing plugin for you.
<charlie-tca> I don't think there is a correct path that I have found. It seems to be an issue for me that I haven't pursued
<Alex_Gaynor> charlie-tca: well youtube just gives me a link to adobe's website, pandora pops up the standard FF plugin missing dialog
<Alex_Gaynor> and If I select the adobe plugin it tells me it's already installed
<charlie-tca> Maybe a search in Synaptic-Package-Manager for flash will turn something up?
<charlie-tca> Gotta be something in the way.
<Alex_Gaynor> charlie-tca: well I removed it and installed it via the firefox dialog but I still get the same plugin missing thing whcih then tells me it's already installed
<charlie-tca> What did S-P-M show?
<Alex_Gaynor> it shows that flashplugin-nonfree is insatlled
<Alex_Gaynor> as I expected
<charlie-tca> I don't know, then. Bug report time, I guess.
<Alex_Gaynor> yep :(
<MenZa> I'm having some issues with my Intel 945GM graphics chip on Jaunty, but it worked fine on Intrepid. Anyone experiencing this?
<ali1234> MenZa: what kind of issues?
<MenZa> ali1234: My video is very choppy in World of Goo. I'm not positive I have 3D acceleration.
<MenZa> I can, however, use Compiz fine.
<ali1234> well try turning compiz off before you run world of goo
<MenZa> I don't use Compiz; I just checked if it worked to see whether or not I had 3D acceleration or not.
<ali1234> even on my desktop, 3d games will crawl if compiz is running in the background
<MenZa> It's off, currently.
<MenZa> How can I check which driver Xorg is using?
<ali1234> there's /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ali1234> and glxinfo
<MenZa> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM GEM 20090114 x86/MMX/SSE2
<MenZa> Hmm, so I am using the Intel driver.
<MenZa> I'm getting awful performance
<ali1234> well it isn't exactly high end...
<MenZa> Like I said; it worked excellently in Intrepid
<MenZa> I don't see why it should drop *this* dramatically in Jaunty
<ali1234> the intrepid driver was extremely buggy and would crash all the time.... the fix seems to have reduced performance
<MenZa> The intrepid driver gave me no issues, and I don't think it would drop the performance from 70+ FPS to <5
<MenZa> glxgears gives me ~260 FPS
<ali1234> well i dont know much about what was fixed
<MenZa> I'll check Launchpad
<MenZa> Cheers
<ali1234> i have the bug number somewhere
<MenZa> I have something similar, ali1234
<MenZa> bug 324292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324292 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] (Jaunty) Eschalon Book I runs only in windowed mode and it's terribly slow with Intel video cards" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324292
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/296020
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 296020 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[855GM] 3D programs crash withAssertion `target_fake->is_static || target_fake->size_accounted' failed" [Unknown,Fix released]
<MenZa> thanks
<ali1234> after that bug was fixed performance went down (but at least it worked)
<billybigrigger> MenZa, glxinfo |grep "direct rendering"
<MenZa> billybigrigger: Yes
<billybigrigger> hmm
<crdlb> that always returns yes due to some mesa changes
<billybigrigger> my old 945 was ok in some 3d games
<billybigrigger> and it definately got more than 260fps in glxgears
<crdlb> you have to check for the string 'Software Rasterizer' now
<billybigrigger> even running jaunty aplha 3 or 4 i think
<MenZa> well, it's actually a 2D game
<MenZa> crdlb: one sec
<billybigrigger> well you shouldnt have any problems then, what game?
<crdlb> ie glxinfo | grep -i software
<MenZa> billybigrigger: World of Goo
<MenZa> crdlb: no output
<billybigrigger> crdlb, when did that change?
<crdlb> intrepid
<MenZa> [17:52:49] menza@kashyyyk - ~ $ glxinfo | grep -i software
<MenZa> [17:52:58] menza@kashyyyk - ~ $
<billybigrigger> MenZa, oh ya, still need a decent card for that game i think
<MenZa> billybigrigger: like I said, it worked fine in Intrepid
<MenZa> absolutely no problems
<MenZa> "To play it on Windows, you basically need a PC that's 5 years old or newer (1GHz or faster CPU, 512MB of RAM, 100MB of disk space, a 3D graphics card, DirectX 9.0c)."
<MenZa> -- 2dboy.com
<MenZa> I have a 1.8GHz Pentium Dual Core and 1 gig of RAM
<MenZa> And the 945GM worked fine in Intrepid
<billybigrigger> hmm
<MenZa> Is it possible to grab the Intrepid version of mesa?
<MenZa> I'm checking out some from a PPA I found.
<MenZa> or... not.
<DoYouKnow> some what menza?
<tuxxy__> hey anyone know if the new alpha 6 will allow twinview via nvidia driver
<tuxxy__> alpha 5 I had issues with
<ali1234> i guess you'd have to ask nvidia about that
<tuxxy__> ah well guess it wont hurt to try :p
<tuxxy__> did anyone get twinview running on Jaunty yet?
<Alex_Gaynor> I'm having an issue where I can't get any sound out of my primary soundcard+speakers, but my usb headset works fine.  My soundcard+speakers work fine under windwos, so they aren't the problem
<Alex_Gaynor> they are selected in system->preferences->sound for every option, and its not muted
<Alex_Gaynor> I'm not sure what else to check
<Alex_Gaynor> it's a Soundblaster Audigy ZS2
<tw1tch> Alex_Gaynor: the only thing i can find is this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/no-sound-coming-from-my-sound-blaster-audigy-2-zs-platinum-sound-card-350860/      you might try it.
<Alex_Gaynor> tw1tch: hrm, it was working fine yesterday, so I don't know what I might have done
<tw1tch> Alex_Gaynor: have you installed anything or updated... read through the forum i linked see if it looks like something.
<Alex_Gaynor> well I updated all my packages(probably 2 months worth of updates)
<Alex_Gaynor> plus the jump to jaunty
<Alex_Gaynor> tw1tch: good call, seems to work now!
<tw1tch> Alex_Gaynor: cool
<tw1tch> Alex_Gaynor: make sure you save it and everything i think that was in there too
<Alex_Gaynor> yep
<another_guy> I've installed jaunty and I have no window borders
<another_guy> I need to fix it asap because I'm at work
<goodkarm-> another_guy: gnome-wm is running?
<bruce89> metacity?
<another_guy> lemme check
<another_guy> it isnt
<another_guy> I did ps aux|grep gnome-wm
<another_guy> ok, now I've got window borders
<another_guy> whew
<another_guy> thanks
<Ienorand> another_guy: Installing alpha software at work, hmm?
<fosco__> living on the edge
<Haegin> I just read that Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is getting turned off by default in Jaunty. Why?!
<Infecto> i have strange info that pidgin is to old to use icq acount
<crdlb> Haegin: mainly because it's dangerous
<crdlb> I believe it was actually an upstream X decision
<Haegin> crdlb: only if you routinely mash your keyboard in all sorts of strange ways...
<Haegin> I personally find it really useful - what do I have to do now when X crashes?
<crdlb> 'sudo dontzap --disable' will turn it back on
<Haegin> Are we expected to go back to the windows way of power on reset?
<crdlb> there's always magic sysrq
<IntuitiveNipple> Haegin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgCtrlAltBackspace
<Haegin> thanks IntuitiveNipple
<Infecto> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Ienorand> problems with wired net connection in latest daily (don't know about former versions) dhcp doesn't seem to work, neither does setting a static ip... "network unreachable", any ideas?
<Ienorand> Ienorand: Oh, and net works fine with winxp on same computer.
<daftykins> do you have a correctly set IP, subnet mask and default gateway?
<daftykins> Ienorand ^
<Ienorand> daftykins> same as I use in winxp, so I presume it should work
<daftykins> yes but are they *set* correctly?
<daftykins> how are you setting the static settings?
<Ienorand> daftykins> just though network config gui-thing at the moment
<daftykins> ok try via terminal
<Ienorand> daftykins> do I use ifconfig for that_
<daftykins> yep "ifconfig eth0 x.x.x.x netmask y.y.y.y"
<daftykins> then check what your gateway is with "route -n"
<daftykins> "UG" will be under "flags" on a line with the correct IP address in the "gateway" column
<daftykins> you should be able to ping an IP on your network once they're set
<Ienorand> okay thanks, I'll reboot and try
<daftykins> np
<balachmar> Hi, I wanted to create a virtualmachine for upgrading, with the sandbox-clone-to-vm utility. However, the script fails with:  adduser: The user `root' already exists.
<Cronos>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/334281 <- is there a way to stop it going to the set up page when booting, and just going back to the oem load?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 334281 in oem-config "oem-config user-setup invalid username warning before username is entered" [High,Fix released]
<Ienorand> When trying to manually set ip using ifconfig I get this error: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/uNzHa2 ; help?
<Infecto> Ienorand: try first sudo -s
<Infecto> then ifconfig eth up
<Infecto> and then try to set
<IntuitiveNipple> Ienorand: Possibly related to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284377
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284377 in linux "No NET with 2.6.27: No buffer space available" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ienorand> IntuitiveNipple: That sounds related yea
<skyl> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent]
<skyl> desktop affects?
<crdlb> hi
<skyl> hello?
<skyl> *effects
<skyl> "Jaunty doesn't have fglrx right now, so desktop effects won't work"
<crdlb> try this command I just made up: glxinfo | egrep -i '(direct|software)'
<skyl> ' Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". \n ' * 4
<crdlb> ow, ok
<crdlb> skyl: you should disable fglrx with the hardware drivers manager
<crdlb> the open source radeon driver should be able to run compiz on your GPU
<skyl> System>Administration>Hardware Drivers  ... "No prop... in use on this system"
<crdlb> hmm
<crdlb> make sure xorg-driver-fglrx is not installed
<crdlb> then check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure Section "Device" has either no Driver at all or Driver "radeon" ("ati" works too)
<skyl> xorg-drivers-fglrx is installed, that's what I was about to say.. uninstalling...
<skyl> what about kernel-source ?
<crdlb> that's harmless
<skyl> Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<crdlb> is that the only line in that section?
<skyl> yes
<crdlb> ok, just reboot and see what happens
<crdlb> or if the fglrx module isn't loaded, you can just restart X
<skyl> http://pastebin.com/ddccd2d4
<skyl> should I comment out that line or just leave it?
<crdlb> no, you need that line
<crdlb> it links the device section to the screen section
<crdlb> well, you don't _really_ need it since there's nothing in in that section, of course :)
<skyl> okay, crdlb thanks, I'll be back to let you know how the reboot went
<skyl> crdlb thanks, mission accomplished!
<tormod> how often are the http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily-live/current/ rebuilt?
<crimsun> tormod: on-demand.
<tormod> who "demands" it?
<crimsun> i.e., if you want a new build, ask one of the ports guys in -devel
<crimsun> you could ask slangasek nicely, too
<tormod> thanks
<td123> I have heard that the new release is focusing on smaller screens, correct?
<td123> in the sense that something will be displayed "correctly" on a smaller screen
<timo> Hi all
<timo> Dose pulseaudio in ubuntu work for every one or is it just my hardware.
<td123> timo: it works for me in virtualbox
<timo> I alwasy get conection refused and google has nothing that realy talks about this isue
<td123> here is what I'm talking about in my previous question, http://img24.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img24/5858/ubuntuo.png
<timo> I have tryed jaunty, hardy
<td123> I just noticed that there is no way to view the bottom of that window. So this could be a bug
<td123> or missing "feature" :P
<timo> I think some people wil be socked when jaunty somes out it will be rubish with media
<td123> timo: its not rubbish for me
<td123> anyways, please don't judge a project that hasn't been completed...
<td123> if you have a problem then look on forums or post a bug
<timo> Im saying it for a reason. pulse is not getting any atention look at any bug reported
<td123> timo: don't worry
<timo> I am
<td123> timo: just google your specific hardware / problem
<td123> I'm sure there is something
<timo> there isnt i ben woryed about this isue for ages. And every time i google i get a 200 page howto
<timo> forgod sake pulse is the best thing to hapen to linux make the most of it
<timo> if you see winodws 7 you wil know what i mean
<timo> (runt over)
<td123> timo: what exactly is your problem?
<timo> http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:-i0IRLJThPoJ:https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/302662+jaunty+pulseaudio+connection+refused&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=uk
<timo> same thing on alfa 5 =-O
<td123> timo: why didn't you post the output from that script?
<td123> alfa = alpha
<timo> Im burning kubuntu now
<td123> timo: well, first of all, I would try to help the developers diagnose the problem by posting the output of the script they gave you...
<timo> I was going to post a script but....................
<td123> I said, post the output
<td123> "Please download and execute the script at http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and attach the output here."
<timo> Ok when i have the same isue oin kubuntu i will
<td123> timo: it won't matter
<timo> why i wil open a new bug
<ryanpg> hi all... I'm playing around with the plymouth ppa packages, but I don't know how to get an initramfs built with plymouth "turned on", any other early adopters got tips?
<td123> timo: this could have been fixed long ago...
<timo> Im gona try fedora
<td123> ok
<timo> thanks
<joaopinto> hi
<joaopinto> any idea how to override the default LDFLAGS="-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions"  set by CDBS ?
<joaopinto> I can't figure where is the default coming on /usr/share/cdbs
<albert23> joaopinto: it is set by dpkg-buildpackage
<albert23> unexport LDFLAGS in beginning of debian/rules will remove it
<joaopinto> albert23, ah, so I was looking in the wrong place, thanks
<joaopinto> hum, not working
<joaopinto> I am still getting them prefixing configure
<joaopinto> maybe i'll need to override DEB_CONFIGURE_SCRIPT_ENV
<crimsun_> if you use ./configure, yes you do
<crimsun_> DEB_CONFIGURE_SCRIPT_ENV := LDFLAGS="something"
<Ienorand> why does "ping www.google.com" not work, whereas "wget www.google.com" does work?
<joaopinto> I am using the default cdbs rule
<joaopinto> ops, I am on the wrong channel, this was for -motu :P
<crimsun_> make sure you have include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools.mk
<joaopinto> crimsun_, I do
<joaopinto> I just can't figure where does the LDFLAGs come from, is not defined there, albert23 pointed to dpkg-buildpackage
<joaopinto> but I don't understand why hows does dpkg-buildpackage get's a default LDFLAGs not provide on the build makefile
<joaopinto> /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/autotools-vars.mk:DEB_CONFIGURE_SCRIPT_ENV = CC="$(CC)" CXX="$(CXX)" CFLAGS="$(CFLAGS)" CXXFLAGS="$(CXXFLAGS)" CPPFLAGS="$(CPPFLAGS)" LDFLAGS="$(LDFLAGS)"
<albert23> joaopinto: in a buildlog you will see: dpkg-buildpackage: set LDFLAGS to default value: -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions
<albert23> if unexport doesn't work, try "LDFLAGS =" instead
<albert23> without the  quotes
<joaopinto> dpkg-buildpackage: set LDFLAGS to default value: -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions
<joaopinto> ah ok, now I see it :P
<joaopinto> albert23, ="" did it, thanks
<albert23> np
<joaopinto> now I just hope it does not override the a subdir makefile ldflags :P
<sisto> Anyone installed ubuntu on a MacBook 5,2? It won't boot with acpi. I have to boot with acpi=off. That leads to me not being able to change LCD brightness or see battery status. this model was launched on january 2009, should I file a bug report?
<crimsun_> you should look through the `linux' bug reports for a dupe
<sisto> i searched for "macbook 5,2" with no results... macbook 5,1 boots with no problem with the 8.10 kernel so I guess the problem is new to the 5,2 version
<sisto> macbook 5,2 is the hardware version
<sisto> it probably needs a new module or kernel patch
<Ienorand> why does "ping www.google.com" not work, whereas "wget www.google.com" does work?
<sisto> cause they disabled ping server
<sisto> or your firewall blocks it
<sisto> more likely the second
<sisto> 64 bytes from vw-in-f147.google.com (74.125.113.147): icmp_seq=1 ttl=245 time=1140 ms
<sisto> I have no problem pinging it
<sisto> a little slow though
<fosco_> ping working here
<fosco_> 64 bytes from mu-in-f103.google.com (209.85.135.103): icmp_seq=3 ttl=237 time=83.3 ms
<sisto> google has different servers though
<sisto> many many many
<Ienorand> Ok, so if it is my (uni) firewall, is it possible to disable pinging globally through a firewall?
<sisto> don't know
<sisto> that's probably true
<swegner> I'm trying to boot jaunty from a LiveUSB (created from the "USB Startup Disc Creator"), but I don't see the option at the boot screen.  I only see "Install Ubuntu", "Check disc for defects", "Test memory", "Boot from first hard drive", "Rescue a broken system".  Is it not possible to simply boot from the USB?
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-10
<Shii> is PulseAudio support significantly improved in jaunty?
<Ienorand> swegner: there's supposed to be a dedicated #liveusb tried?
<swegner> oh, I wasn't aware-- I'll check there, thanks
<Ienorand> swegner: oh, that one seems to be empty
<swegner> do you think this is a jaunty-specific change, or not?
<swegner> I can't remember what the intrepid live USB was like
<Ienorand> swegner: I have no idea, never tried it, sorry
<swegner> hmm.. ok.  I'll check in #ubuntu and see if somebody might have an answer
<xxploit> anyone happen to know how to disable nautilus from managing the desktop, disabling it thru gconf-editor like i used to do floods the taskbar with msgboxs. Is this a bug?
<zeldarocks> should I update to 9.04?
<jwulf|eee> anyone have the lowdown on compiz at the moment?
<jwulf|eee> i updated jaunty with the latest updates and it seems to be broken
<jwulf|eee> it looks like the compiz packages are being reorganized?
<crdlb> jwulf|eee: looks like libcompizconfig is missing
<crdlb> jwulf|eee: because it's in dependency wait
<crdlb> I'm guessing the problem is that protobuf (which is a new library used by libcompizconfig to cache metadata parsing) is in universe
<Hobbsee> hrm, that can't be good
<crdlb> apparently it's been approved
<crdlb> and will move once something depends on it in main (ie libcompizconfig :>)
<Hobbsee> crdlb: looks like that was fixed.  the next fix should hit the main mirror soon
<Lounge> hey guys i have got some major problems going on with module-init-tools in jaunty
<crdlb> Hobbsee: is there a delay before that shows up on launchpad?
<kazagistar> some weird dependency stuff just came through... apparently, compiz is to be removed, which seems wrong
<Hobbsee> crdlb: the binaries will be on LP
<Hobbsee> kazagistar: known problem, fix on it's way
<kazagistar> Hobbsee: coolio, I suspected as much, thanks
<Lounge> is there any bug reports on module-init-tools?
<Lounge> module-init-tools (3.7~pre7-1)
<Lounge> i tried to reinstall it but its returning a status 1 error
<marijus> lounge: there is already an update in to module-init-tools (3.7~pre7-2)
<marijus> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty
<Lounge> im trying to find out why its not configuring
<Lounge> okay im gonna try to boot into jaunty now
<DanaG> oh yeah, bootchart has changed to not have the chart generator... but the separate genarator package, pybootchart, doesn't exist.
<ZeZu> I just upgraded to 9.04 and i have no window manager, its set to unknown ;|
<crdlb> unknown in what?
<ripps> Um... the latest round of updates wants me to remove a bunch of compiz componets, what should I do?
<crdlb> ripps: wait
<crdlb> or use update-manager :)
<crdlb> (which won't remove things)
<ZeZu> hmm
<timo> hi all
<ripps> crdlb: update manager wants to do a partial update, but it wants to remove a couple compiz components. Just ignore it for now?
<ZeZu> i changed appearances and now if i go to system>preferences>windows it says compiz hasn't registered a configuration tool
<timo> when is jaunty coming out
<ZeZu> before windows did not appear in toolbar at the bottom,  and no title bar on them  now they appear but still no title bar
<crdlb> ZeZu: hmm, if you _just_ upgraded, you may have been bitten by the current compiz packaging problem
<crdlb> just use metacity for now
<ZeZu> how do i switch ?
<timo> yeh im with meticity
<crdlb> appearance, set it to None
<ZeZu> ah yes that fixes it
<timo> What are we going to do about flashplayer
<Lounge> okay got module-init-tools under control but now another problem and that is jaunty is unable to find any active network devices
<Lounge> i can connect to the dsl modem
<Lounge> can't*
<ZeZu> i was just about to inquire about flashplayer it seems to be removed as well ;)
<ZeZu> and how i can help,  i am a developer, but i dont know where to start
<timo> flash nonfree is there
<ZeZu> maybe it just removed it for me ;|
<timo> it might as wellnot be thou
<ZeZu> and i'm on x64
<timo> im on 64
<timo> 80% cpu on you tube and pulseaudio is a bi***
<ZeZu> what causes that ?
<timo> alpha?
<timo> But i have always had an issue with pulse
<ZeZu> i prefer jack
<ZeZu> hmm its the firefox plugin that it removed or smth
<ZeZu> flash nonfree is installed but no plugin
<timo> you don't need a plug in
<timo> ZeZu close firefox install flash then start firefox, done
<ZeZu> timo, i did install with it off, it seems like it works but not for youtube
<ZeZu> and my screensaver decided it wouldn't turn off from keyboard input
<ZeZu> so then came a reboot
<ZeZu> hmm it even locks up the screensaver prefs. window
<Slartibartfast> Hi people with nvidia cards and the 180.35 driver. DO you also have troubles with loging out, restarting and shutting down?
<|ns|nR8> no Slartibartfast
<eternal_p> hey guys...anyone able to help me get rid of that dammed, pam message before I can log into my wifi (via auto-login)
<hggdh> which message, eternal_p ?
<eternal_p> asks for my password to unlock the keyring before my wifi would connect
<ZeZu> any way i can change default screensaver without the UI ?
<Slartibartfast> hmmm ... here i see noshuttiong down the desktop ... and when trying to shutdown again the whole desktop freezes :-(
<hggdh> eternal_p, you need to set the keyring passphrase to nulls (since you auto-login)
<eternal_p> hggdh: how? :)
<|ns|nR8> Slartibartfast, the alpha is buggy crap...if you want stability use a stable version
<Slartibartfast> |ns|nR8: yes yes ... i know
<hggdh> eternal_p, Applications/Accessories/Passwords and Encryption keys; your keyring passphrase is your original login passphrase
<Slartibartfast> just wanted to know if there are more people with the same problem
<hggdh> Slartibartfast, I do not have it
<eternal_p> hggdh: thanks, I'll check that on reboot
<Slartibartfast> strange
<eternal_p> my last quesiton..when I switch to another workspace, I lose all my icons/panels, etc.  all I can do is reboot to get it back
<crdlb> Slartibartfast: 180.35 has some known bugs
<hggdh> eternal_p, this is weird. I do not have it either -- but I do not run composite. Do you?
<skel> a little bird told me to come here with discussion related to 9.04
<thiebaude> anyone found a workaround for bug 304871?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<skel> has anyone qa'd the evolution-mapi support for exchange in 9.04 alphas yet?
<eternal_p> hggdh: no idea :)
<hggdh> heh
<Slartibartfast> Is it possible / (for me) recommended to go back to the 177 driver?
<hggdh> eternal_p, do you run compiz?
<eternal_p> well there is a new compiz in the updates, but it is not fully updated yet
<eternal_p> yup
<crdlb> Slartibartfast: hopefully, the 180.37 driver will be added soon
<ZeZu> hmm someone already posted this as bug 338087,  but i dont see any solution
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338087 in xorg "Jaunty screensaver locks up X, <CTL><ALT><BS> doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338087
<zaccour> im having a flash error in ubuntu 9.04 alpha. can this be fixed yet?
<Slartibartfast> crdlb: Where can i find more information about that?
<crdlb> Slartibartfast: nvnews?
<hggdh> well, I think C-A-BS has been disabled
<ZeZu> hggdh: its not responsive to anything
<Slartibartfast> crdlb: ok ok will check it out
<zaccour> im having a flash error in ubuntu 9.04 alpha. can this be fixed yet?
<ZeZu> so screensaver effectively locks machine up
<ZeZu> have to reboot
<ZeZu> pretty bad bug
<hggdh> yes
<thiebaude> zaccour: is the flashplugin in synaptic
<thiebaude> in 9.04
<eternal_p> ZeZu: remember, this is an alpha release
<ZeZu> i know,  i'm actually looking and where i might be able to pitch in
<zaccour> thiebaude, i installed flash via browser and add/remove. im gonna check synaptic brb
<thiebaude> zaccour: ok
<ZeZu> just disabled the screensaver for now
<zeldarocks> guys, I tried to install jaunty, but the install failed
<thiebaude> zeldarocks: how did it fail?
<zaccour> thiebaude, flash plugin non free is installed in synaptic
<zaccour> maybe its just an alpha thing i have to wait out
<zeldarocks> it asked me to select y or n near the end and it apparently froze right there\
<thiebaude> zaccour: uninstall and re-install
<thiebaude> zeldarocks: you have an intel card
<zaccour> i tried that already, not in synaptic though
<zeldarocks> no, nvidia
<thiebaude> zeldarocks: ok
<zeldarocks> I had like 14 minutes left of the install and then it asked me something (can't remember what though) and when I tried to press y and enter, it wouldn't respond
<thiebaude> zeldarocks: did you burn your cd?
<zeldarocks> no doing it through my ubuntu install
<zeldarocks> thropugh internet
<zeldarocks> apparently my internet connection stopped working or something during install, and then as soon as the install exited, not having been completed BTW, the IRC client connected again
<zeldarocks> then I try to restart, and I get a message about my grapgics configuration and 'ubuntu running in low graphics mode'
<zaccour> flash uninstall/reinstall did not work
<zaccour> do i have to just wait till the 26th and try beta?
<zeldarocks> hello?
<|ns|nR8> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<thiebaude> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=994922,  zaccour
<thiebaude> try that and see what happens
<zeldarocks> hello?
<ZeZu> i just purged flashplugin-nonfree and reinstalled and it works for hulu now
<zeldarocks> help
<zaccour> thiebaude, ill check that out thanks
<thiebaude> zaccour: yw
<zeldarocks> please help me
<zeldarocks> HELLO
<zeldarocks> please
<DanaG> handy thing to replace ctrl-alt-backspace until you re-enable it: alt-sysrq-k.  Super-kills everything on current TTY, which in this case, would be Xorg.
<zaccour> thiebaude, i did the command in the terminal and it said could not find it
 * zeldarocks gets ready to leave
 * zeldarocks begs
<DanaG> zeldarocks: you never explicitly asked an answerable question.
<DanaG> Consider rephrasing it.
<zeldarocks> my install apparently crashed, I was asked to press Y or N with about 15 minutes left in the install process, I'm attempting the install again, what do I press?
<DanaG> It'd help to know what the question it was asking you was.
<zeldarocks> I don't remember, it was something about a default, or somnething. if it helps, the options it gava me were: 'y/I' for yes, I think "D/N" for no
<DanaG> Hmm, was it an upgrade, or a fresh install?
<zeldarocks> upgrade
<DanaG> Ah, probably about replacing a config file.
<DanaG> The thing to do there is to hit 'd' to see the differences, and if you've never customized it yourself, then hit 'y' to replace.
<zeldarocks> ok
<zeldarocks> that was it
<DanaG> The times you'd want to keep the local version are only when you'd manually chaanged something.
<zeldarocks> also, what if it doesn't respond?
<DanaG> Samba config file is one exception: defined shares get trampled on when replacing the file -- you'd either have to keep local version, or re-set the shares.
<DanaG> That's only for system shares, not per-user shares.
<dtchen> zaccour: what's the issue that you experienced with Flash?
<zaccour> can anyone recommend a different distro?
<DanaG> oh yeah, I want to reboot for a minute... will be back.
<zaccour> dtchen, all i see is black boxes where flash stuff should be
<dtchen> zaccour: (WRT different distro - depends on your usage patterns and operating environment requirements)
<dtchen> zaccour: ia32 or amd64?
<thiebaude> zaccour: an ubuntu LTS
<zaccour> 32
<zaccour> dell mini 9
<zaccour> whoa youtube videos work though
<dtchen> zaccour: are you using flashplugin-nonfree or adobe-flashplugin?
<zaccour> nonfree
<zaccour> both actually
<dtchen> uhh
<dtchen> you should deinstall one of them
<thiebaude> zaccour: delete the adobe one
<zaccour> search adobe in synaptic?
<thiebaude> yes
<dtchen> or `sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin'
<dtchen> although i don't necessarily recommend removing that in favour of flashplugin-nonfree for other reasons
<zaccour> i only see flash nonfree in synaptic
<thiebaude> zaccour: there isn't an adobe flash option on the adobe web site
<zaccour> yes
<zaccour> there is
<dtchen> no, use the one in the Canonical partner repository
<zaccour> i have flash nonfree
<dtchen> what's the output from `dpkg -l flashplugin-nonfree adobe-flashplugin|grep ^ii' ?
<crdlb> what's the difference between the two?
<zaccour> i think i might just use another distro until the final release comes out
<zaccour> what distros are best suited for dell mini?
<crdlb> there's always intrepid?
<thiebaude> zaccour: did you try 8.10?
<dtchen> or hardy, gutsy, or dapper
<thiebaude> lol
<zaccour> yes, but when i installed the first set of updates my wired internet stopped working
<Cycom_> zaccour: I'd go with 8.04 personally.  most stuff works out of the box
<thiebaude> Cycom_: i agree, the LTS should be more stable
<dtchen> crdlb: adobe-flashplugin is the official Adobe Flash plugin for ia32 distributed by Canonical in its partner repository
<Cycom> zaccour: you will have to run one set of updates, but your wired ethernet will continue to work, and your wireless will start working.
<Cycom> zaccour: you have to do some tweaks for the audio, but they are well documented.
<crdlb> dtchen: but the binary is the same, isn't it?
<zaccour> my wired internet stopped working after the first set of updates
 * crdlb is currently using swfdec anyway
<dtchen> crdlb: flashplugin-nonfree is a community-maintained download wrapper & installer for the official Adobe Flash plugin. It only downloads and installs the 32-bit version regardless whether you're using ia32 or amd64, since nspluginwrapper is used for both.
<zaccour> is gOS good? i cant find a download iso on their site
<Cycom> speaking of audio, my adventure into +1 land is due to an audio problem on 9.04. I have an hp mini 1030nr, and it has no audio output.  It's a STAC 92xx.  Worked in 8.04 and 8.10 with snd-hda-intel model=ref, but now? zilch.
<crdlb> I see, thanks :)
<dtchen> Cycom: run the alsa-info.sh script and tell me the url it generates
<crdlb> no more checksum errors when adobe updates the unversioned that way, too, I guess
<thiebaude> 9.04 has alot of problems with intel products
<Cycom> dtchen: will do.
<Cycom> dtchen: where is the script located?
<dtchen> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<Cycom> not preinstalled on the system, right?
<dtchen> no
<dtchen> we won't be installing it as part of alsa-base until we've audited it
<Cycom> dtchen: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=28a999536fb912ab60acecdb42efd0ef33823cd6
<Cycom> the interesting part is that audio INPUT works.
<zaccour> i think im just gonna try gOS and try jaunty beta when it comes out
<Cycom> my mic is picked up, I just don't get sound output.
<dtchen> sec, need to `git pull'
<dtchen> interesting, a Mini 1000?
<dtchen> first, you need to remove the model=auto quirk
<dtchen> i'll see if our kernel source supports that particular model
<Cycom> dtchen: yeah, a 1030nr
<Cycom> dtchen: bear in mind that before I needed model=ref to get working mic input, but otherwise sound worked ootb.  However, it WAS supported in 8.04 and 8.10.
<dtchen> Cycom: no, it only happened to be "supported" because the quirk used happened to twiddle the correct init verbs
<Cycom> ahh...
<dtchen> Cycom: the correct quirk in jaunty's kernel is actually "hp-m4"
<dtchen> i recommend you remove the model=auto quirk you've added
<dtchen> then reboot and see if the bios correctly initialises the codec
<dtchen> if it doesn't, try using model=hp-m4
<Cycom> ok. give me about 2 minutes.
<DanaG> odd... PA 0.9.15 refuses to do zeroconf discovery.
<DanaG> W: module-tunnel.c: Stream died.
<Cycom> dtchen: no dice without any model quirk.  All volumes seem at normal levels, but there is still no sound.
<DanaG> and E: protocol-native.c: protocol error, kicking client
<Cycom> dtchen: do you want another alsa-info.sh?
<dtchen> Cycom: yes
<DanaG> and I: module.c: Unloading "module-tunnel-sink"
<zaccour> is gOS good?
<Cycom> dtchen: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=6927abacec55171f9f75ab87a6c46baff3cd168e
<Cycom> dtchen: I'll try the model=hp-m4 next, but I'll wait till you see the alsa-info output
 * DanaG wishes the mute hotkey on his laptop would collaborate with ALSA.
<DanaG> Right now it just does its own thing, in hardware.
<crdlb> mine does get hijacked by the software volume control
<crdlb> which is a tiny bit annoying since it turns it from a "mute" button to a "toggle mute" button
<DanaG> my bug report:
<DanaG> http://www.scribd.com/doc/4855506/HP-EliteBook-2530p
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> wrong link
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<crdlb> I always know ubuntu would move off of launchpad one day
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<dtchen> Cycom: are you using PulseAudio or direct ALSA?
<DanaG> Check out my description of my mute key.
<Cycom> pulseaudio, dtchen
<Cycom> dtchen: however, manually setting it to direct alsa in sound manager for output has had no effect so far
<mase_work> hey guys, i'm just wondering what the status of the intel X4500 chipset and DRI2 is in jaunty. Is this usable for testing purpooses ? I need to test Jaunty for some bug reports but I last time it tried it was X (even without compiz/composite) was just too slow to allow me to spend much time testing it.
<DanaG> oh yeah, why does vbox setup do a find | grep at every boot?
<DanaG> it takes 1.5 seconds out of a now 28-second boot.
<dtchen> Cycom: right, you need to check that your user is in the audio group if you use ALSA directly instead of PulseAudio
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart/
<dtchen> PulseAudio uses consolekit to determine which user has privileges to access the sound device
<Cycom> dtchen: I added myself to audio, and set my sound preferences for "ALSA" under playback, but the test still outputs no sound.
<Cycom> if I set it for HDA Intel STAC92xx Analog (ALSA) i get audiotestsrc wave=wine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresamble ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<Cycom> should I try model=hp-m4 now/
<dtchen> Cycom: did you log out and back in after adding your user to @audio ?
<Cycom> yes. groups shows me in audio as well.
<Cycom> output from groups: mark adm dialout cdrom audio plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<dtchen> what happens with `pasuspender -- aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' ?
<Cycom> dtchen: nothing.
<Cycom> it says "Playing WAVE" etc. etc., but no sound.
<dtchen> Cycom: meaning it hangs or meaning it is inaudible but completes?
<Cycom> the latter.
<Cycom> it's inaudible, but completes.
<Cycom> btw, thanks for all your help dtchen
<dtchen> Cycom: use `list-sinks' in pacmd, please
<Cycom> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129071/
<dtchen> Cycom: ok, please use `killall pulseaudio ; pulseaudio -vvv'
<Cycom> dtchen: will I need to sudo the killall, or will it work as a standard user?
<dtchen> (yes, it's intentional to not daemonise, and there will be much verboseness)
<dtchen> unprivileged user
<crdlb> do you get a cow if you use any more -v's?
<dtchen> crdlb: as in `apt-get moo'?
<DanaG> try with aptitude.
<crdlb> more aptitude, but yes
<dtchen> no, you don't. i could add it, i suppose.
<Cycom> dtchen: output going to pastebin
<Cycom> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129074/
<dtchen> huh
<dtchen> what's the output from `apt-cache policy pulseaudio|grep Installed' ?
<Cycom> dtchen: Installed: 0.9.14-0ubuntu10
<SnoFox> Okay, you know that volume notifier when you use the volume keys on your keyboard? It always stops working after I change my icon theme anywhere but Human. D:
<dtchen> err, that's not the newest PA revision
<dtchen> please update to ubuntu11, please
<Cycom> dtchen: doing it now.
<Cycom> I didn't see the update icon, so I just assumed...
<Cycom> dtchen: as soon as you asked what version was installed, I wend "uh oh..."
<Cycom> HAHA! dtchen 77 updates.
<Cycom> dtchen: you watch mythbusters?  I just heard Adam go "Well THERE'S your PROBLEM." in my head.
 * DanaG is on the 0.9.15 PPA.
<DanaG> Has handy features, but the network stuff is broken.
<dtchen> i'm more interested in seeing whether it's a necessary linux quirk update or a pa issue
<DanaG> One interesting feature of my sound card, that PA happens to not take advantage of: my ADI1988 card can capture from two different sources, simultaneously.
<dtchen> if best buy sells 1030nrs, i can pop into one tomorrow and test
<DanaG> ... independently.
<Cycom> dtchen: you bet they do :)
<DanaG> 1030nrs?
<DanaG> what's that?
<Cycom> DanaG: HP Mini 1030NR
<Zeldarock> guys, I'm at 43 minutes till install finishes
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> Speaking of which, have you seen their glassy-bleu theme?
<Cycom> who, HPs?
<DanaG> yeah.
<crdlb> -_-
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-glassybleu.png
<Cycom> yeah. their version of ubuntu is very pretty, though it has very few packages in its repo
<Cycom> at least, in the MIE or whever it's called edition.
<DanaG> hardy-hpmini.
<Cycom> DanaG: I wonder if it gets that funky thing with compiz where it looks like the title bar is tearing slightly from the window that I get with dark themese
<DanaG> They do interesting things with the gdm theme, too -- nonstandard checkbox element.
<Cycom> themes*
<DanaG> And they make it so you have to list all modules you want loaded, manually, instead of using modprobe aliases.  That's how they boot so fast.
<Cycom> dtchen: I'd be interested to see if this works on my mini 9.
<DanaG> I installed a netbook-remix in a vm, then added their repos.  They also disable the themes and wallpapers tabs.
<DanaG> If you add just the source repos, you can build the packages for other architectures.
<Zeldarock> where can I get that theme?
<Cycom> dtchen: I'm not sure if you're actually going to buy a mini 1030nr, but if you do, don't forget to look under all the packaging for the USB flash drive they include.  It's one of those tiny flat ones.  They put it in a special caddy so that it fits into a hole on the right side.
<Cycom> it's in a small zip-lock bag.
<Cycom> thank goodness I saved the box for a week
<dtchen> Cycom: nah, i just go in and boot off a daily-live
<Cycom> dtchen: make sure you put it on a flash drive, not a CD :)
<DanaG> oh yeah, they have posted their recovery image now.
<dtchen> yeah, i have one
<dtchen> i've been doing this for years
<DanaG> It will only deploy to a USB drive, though -- can't do it from CD.
<DanaG> What's the battery life like under Ubuntu on those?
<Cycom> dtchen: I figured, but I've learned that sometimes it helps to state something, even if you think it's obvious.
<Cycom> DanaG: three-ish hours.
<Cycom> DanaG: not spectacular, but still more than enough for my needs.
<DanaG> cool.
<Cycom> the one odd thing about them is the webcam.  for some reason they designed it for "outdoor use", which means that they put a filter darker than my sunglasses over the camera.
<DanaG> I already have my EliteBook, though.  The next thing I'd get wouldn't be a netbook... it'd be an Intel SSD.
<Cycom> a little work with a swiss army knife toothpick got the screen bezel off, and a bit more with some tweezers and a knife got that peeled off.
<DanaG> And honestly, other brand netbooks may be better values than the HP one, afer all.
<Cycom> dtchen: updates finished. rebooting again. back in a flash.
<DanaG> s/value/deal/
<DanaG> ugh, stupid completely-broken notifications:
<DanaG> ** (notify-osd:8724): CRITICAL **: load_icon: assertion `info' failed
<DanaG> ** (notify-osd:8724): WARNING **: bubble_recalc_size(): WARNING, no layout!!!
<DanaG> ** (notify-osd:8724): WARNING **: WARNING: No layout defined!!!
<Cycom> dtchen: rebooted. still no sound.
<Cycom> I was really hoping there... :)
<DanaG> Here's my laptop: http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4631
<DanaG> Though I actually specifically opted for ATI, because I know I like to use development versions, and I'd rather have good open-source than sucky open-source drivers.
<Cycom> DanaG: I have a Dell E1505, and I have an ATI X1400 and an NVidia GeForce Go 7300 for it. I have the nvidia in it because the nvidia driver works the best out of all.
<Cycom> dtchen: what next? should I try model=hp-m4?
<DanaG> Ah, you bought both cards?  Interesting.
<dtchen> Cycom: ok, thanks. have you tried isolating the jack changes? i.e., cold boot with headphones inserted
<DanaG> I could also buy the Quadro alongside mine, but I'm just dealing with the ATI.
<Cycom> dtchen: not yet. want me to do that first?
<dtchen> Cycom: there should be no need to add the quirk manually; it's already in patch_sigmatel.c for your SSID
<dtchen> Cycom: yes, please
<Cycom> ok. will reboot with headphones in.
<Cycom> dtchen: heaphones in, I HAVE SOUND!
<Cycom> however, the speakers do not work with them out.
<Zeldarock> DanaG, I'm almost to the Y/N section, what do I look for when pressing D?
<DanaG> One thing to check: which config file is it asking about?
<dtchen> Cycom: excellent, so it was as i suspected, a jack regression
<DanaG> And then check for any specific options you might have set.
<dtchen> Cycom: after i fix the bluetooth pairing issues for PA, i'll be looking at the jack regressions from 8.10
<Zeldarock> I just had something fail: VirtaulBox kernel module" Fail...
<dtchen> so - it's in my TODO
 * DanaG wonders why virtualbox does a find | grep in the boot cycle.
<DanaG> Adds 1.5 seconds to boot.
<Cycom> dtchen: is there any workaround in the mean time, or do I just wait?
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart/
<dtchen> Cycom: you could continue to use 8.10 ;-)
<Zeldarock> wha to do about the kernel?
<Cycom> dtchen: not really. it was not running well on this little guy.
<Cycom> dtchen: I'd rather have no sound and less crashing.
<Zeldarock> the differencesa thing showed up, what exactly do I look for?
<DanaG> oh yeah, bluetooth audio in linux has never ever worked for me.
<dtchen> Cycom: the new jack API is wonky; you may need to plug and unplug headphones to register one actual jack event
<Zeldarock> Dana?
<DanaG> oh, what file is it, for one?
<Zeldarock> I can't make out the stuff
<Zeldarock> replace or not?
<DanaG> hmm, what package is it in?
<Zeldarock> meaning?
<DanaG> What package is it processing right now, and asking about?
<Cycom> dtchen: what package is the problem with, do you think?
<Zeldarock> replace customized configuration file
<Zeldarock> what do I do?
<DanaG> .... it should tell you WHICH config file it's asking about.
<DanaG> That's what I'm asking.
<Zeldarock> etc/default/apport
<DanaG> ah, should be safe to say yes, then.
<Zeldarock> repalce?
<DanaG> Probably it's enabling apport by default now.  Or disabling it by default now.
<DanaG> Yeah, should be safe to replace.
<dtchen> Cycom: without a doubt, `linux'
<Zeldarock> am I going to have to answer to anything else? probably not huh...
<Cycom> dtchen: you mean the kernel module?
<dtchen> Cycom: it's a jack regression; between 1.0.17 and 1.0.18, there was a huge jack event-reporting overhaul, and it broke quite a few things like internal {d,}mic jack enablement and line-out/hp jack event reporting
<dtchen> Cycom: `linux' is the name of the source package containing the ALSA drivers
<dtchen> (not to be confused with `alsa-driver', which we only use to ship `linux-sound-base' and `alsa-base' normally)
<dtchen> anyhoo, time for Z then work.
<Cycom> k! thanks again dtchen. later :)
<ripps> Does anybody here know of a way to check if a file is symlink or not; I'm making a script to automatically remove a symlink directory with another quickly and easily.
<Zeldarock> I'm getting some sort of text dump type thing when rebooting after the install
<Zeldarock> something went wrong
<Zeldarock> help
<coty> I just upgraded to 9.04 and installed all the upgrades but once I enabled compiz my window borders disappeared and I can't get them back for some reason. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<DanaG> hmm.
<DanaG> Kernel panic?
<DanaG> Can you boot an old kernel?
<Zeldarock> I'm given a message: "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode"
<DanaG> ah, probably broken ATI or nvidia.
<Zeldarock> huh?
<DanaG> Video drivers.
<Zeldarock> help
<Zeldarock> real hardware, or virtual?
<DanaG> Are you running it in a VM?
<Zeldarock> yes
<DanaG> Ah, then it'd be the VM guest addition drivers.
<Zeldarock> agh
<Zeldarock> I choose to run in low graphics mode and I get a blue box with text
<Zeldarock> what do I choose? yes or no?\
<DanaG> Not sure what you're asking.
<Zeldarock> can I save the install?
<Zeldarock> or am I going to start from scratch?
<coty> I'm guessing no one knows how to fix the windows border problem Im experiencing
<DanaG> I think you just have to re-do whatever you did to install the guest additions.
<Zeldarock> I can't
<Zeldarock> I can't even get inot ubuntu
<DanaG> You should be able to log into safe graphics mode.
<DanaG> ctrl-alt-f1 to get to terminal -- or in virtualbox, it'd be right-ctrl f1
<Zeldarock> the text says "there already appears to be an X server running on dispaly"
<DanaG> ah, sounds like GDM is confused.
<DanaG> switch to console and sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<DanaG> then sudo killall X]
<Zeldarock> this is the blue text box with no cursor
<DanaG> X
<Zeldarock> I'm not even in ubuntu yet
<DanaG> If it's at that blue box, then yes, it is booted.
<DanaG> The gnome display manager (login window, that is) just has failed.
<DanaG> You can switch to a text console and log in there.
<coty> How can i change my window manager over to emerald..?
<Zeldarock> reinstall geust additions?
<Zeldarock> it says "program Xord closed unexpectedly" in the crash report
<Zeldarock> *xorg
<DanaG> Is it VirtualBox?
<Zeldarock> yes
<DanaG> you can just go to the menu and select the "install guest additions" menu item.
<DanaG> Are you at a desktop now, or at the text login>
<Zeldarock> what about the crash report?
<Zeldarock> desktop
<DanaG> ah, ignore the crash report.
<DanaG> You'll want to select that "install additions" menu item, then go to "computer" in the panel and browse to the CD drive.
<DanaG> Then open gnome-terminal, and cd to /media/VBOXsomething (not sure of the exact name)
<DanaG> and then sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<Zeldarock> cdrom/media?
<DanaG> or x64, if that's what the guest is.
<DanaG> yeah, /media/cdrom0, I guess.
<Zeldarock> so, whats the full command
<DanaG> It'll be easier just to cd to there, than to guess -- I don't remember the exact file name.
<Volkodav> anybody runs nightlies.videolan.org/builds 64 bit ?
<Volkodav> looks like it is down
 * DanaG doesn't bother with VLC.
<DanaG> It fails at subtitles.
<DanaG> Completely ignores styling and positioning information.
<DanaG> =þ
 * Volkodav never cared about subtitles
<DanaG> ooh, nice themes: v
<DanaG> http://francois.vogelweith.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=24
<DanaG> Too bad I can't use them -- they look hideous if your panels are not exactly 24 pixels.
<DanaG> =þ
<Zeldarock> everythings going wrong
<Zeldarock> it tells me that greeter application appears to be failing, and tries to default to a different one, but it can't so the message keeps on appearing, I can't move on.
<Zeldarock> the gues tools installtion failed apparently
<Zeldarock> help
<DanaG> hmm, oh yeah, I do have to get ready for bed, and all that -- anyone else want to take over?
<Zeldarock> please help
<DanaG> if it failed, you're probably missing kernel headers, or something.  It should tell you why.
<Zeldarock> I'll try to take over
<Zeldarock> the auto resize optiuon is greyed out
<DanaG> ah yeah, the vboxvideo driver isn't installed or loaded.
<Zeldarock> that's my lithmus test
<Zeldarock> help
<DanaG> anyway, the virtualbox blog should be able to help.
<Zeldarock> it booted in low grpahics mode again
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> wiki
<DanaG> or ask in #vbox
<DanaG> Or google for jaunty virtualbox guest
<DanaG> those three words together.
<Zeldarock> there is no xorg config file
<Zeldarock> its black
<Zeldarock> *blank
<Zeldarock> ...
<DanaG> That's to be expected, actually.
<DanaG> anyway, I can't do any more right now -- perhaps ask in #vbox
<Zeldarock> pelase give me yours
<Zeldarock> there's nobody in vbox available
<DanaG> hmm, google should be able to help.
<DanaG> google for virtualbox xorg.conf
<Zeldarock> please give me yours
<Jpdota> hey, i just upgraded from intrepid to jaunty (i know it's alpha, it's in a vm for testing), but whenever i boot, it simply gives me a black screen and the "loading" cursor.  does anyone know what the problem is?
<Jpdota> there are no errors in the Xorg log
<zeldarocks> Jaunty borked my xorg.conf file
<zeldarocks> it would boot in low grpahics mode everytime
<zeldarocks> will the final release fix this?
<Jpdota> ahhh, it seems the error lies in authentication gdm failed
<syockit> zeldarocks: it might be the driver you know
<lucent> Hey, has OpenOffice stopped working for anyone else?
<lucent> I get the splash screen, and then nothing happens
<Infecto> [54065.859059] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
<Infecto> [54065.859062] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 70162552
<Infecto> [54065.859081] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
<Infecto> [54065.859084] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 70162552
<Infecto> hmmm
<Jpdota> Infecto: use pastebin for multi-line pastes
<joejc> whats new in 9.04?
<Jpdota> joejc http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha5
<joejc> so nothing worth mentioning?
<Jpdota> ext4
<joejc> how much better is it?
<Jpdota> dunno, google it :P
<crdlb> if you have hourly backups, it's great :)
<joejc> can anyone use 1 EB of maximum filesystem size and 16 TB of maximum file size?
<Jpdota> yes...google.
<lucent> Jpdota: not quite
<lucent> there's some issues with GFS last I worked for them
<Jpdota> :P
<Slartibartfast> SO i installed this webkitkde package to let Konqueror use the webkit render engine ... followed the README to make webkit the default .. but this seems not working
<Slartibartfast> on localhost it still shows "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Konqueror/4.2; Linux) KHTML/4.2.1 (like Gecko)"
<Slartibartfast> But in View Mode webkit is selected
<Slartibartfast> anybody who can confirm this?
<lucent> you could try the acid3 test
<lucent> heh
<Slartibartfast> mmmm ... indeed it gives the 100/100 ...
<Slartibartfast> so konqueror lies about what it uses :-P
<Slartibartfast> But when KHTML was the default and i used View Mode to view it with webkit i got a different browser identification ...
<Slartibartfast> "Mozilla/5.0 (Konqueror/4.2; Linux) AppleWebKit/527+ (KHTML, like Gecko, Safari/419.3)"
<crdlb> heh, might as well throw an 'also like Opera, not like IE' in there too
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<crdlb> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-us) AppleWebKit/528.5+ (KHTML, like Gecko, Safari/528.5+) epiphany
 * Slartibartfast is going to hotmail and see how it works :-P 
 * crdlb has newer webkit than Slartibartfast 
<Slartibartfast> WHyyyy ??
<Slartibartfast> as expected hotmail through in some javascript error popups .... but also gmail's ajax page won't load :-(
<crdlb> unfortuanately, my webkit is webkit-gtk, which is even less mature than webkit-qt :)
<Slartibartfast> on acid3 i get the 100/100 score, but it still has the ugly big red warning square over it
<crdlb> warning square?
<Slartibartfast> yes ... red image ... square ... maybe it's an svg
<crdlb> heh, there's about 1 pixel more spacing between 'acid3' and the boxes than in the reference rendering
<crdlb> I guess it fails :P
<Slartibartfast> :-) ... but the "default" browser identification is hard coded in konqueror? ...
<Slartibartfast> i mean alternative it can show webkit, but when as default it falls back to it's "dafault identification"
<Slartibartfast> default*
<crdlb> maybe it is
<Slartibartfast> OK
<will-shand> hey
<will-shand> anyone else got problems checking mail with KMail? im getting  "Source URL is malformed"
<ikonia> is dslbl off line at the moment ??
<ikonia> oh wait
<ikonia> it's dead !
<ikonia> the whole project is dead
<Exilant> Hi, in kubuntu jaunty, does system-settings -> advanced -> system/Printer configuration work for any of you?
<Exilant> to me it complains about missing kcm-scpk.py, dunno if that is in packaging or just on my system
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> didn't realise I was in +1
<ikonia> apoloies
<Exilant> will jaunty use python 2.6 exclusively? right now some stuff(python-kde4, kubuntu-desktop) still depends on 2.5, and that probably causes some problems
<lucent> huh?
<GooD2KnoW> is jackalope working fine? how are the chances that an upgrade will break my system? :)
<GooD2KnoW> *upgrading*
<lucent> chances are good that a distro upgrade will have unintended side-effects
<lucent> it's alpha
<crdlb> Exilant: eventually, yes
<lucent> when jaunty gets a release, alpha -> release will be unsupported
<lucent> so you're effectively going to gaurantee yourself a full reinstall
<GooD2KnoW> yeah .. but the basics should work .. i hope :)
<lucent> just letting you know how it is
<Exilant> crdlb: ok, thanks.
<Exilant> won't file it all as a bug then.
<lucent> prayer is not enough to make this stuff work like you pretend to will it to do things
<Exilant> GooD2KnoW: it works here, with some flaws.
<lucent> i.e. OpenOffice is b0rk here
<Exilant> but a lot better than ibex final (kubuntu) worked for me
<lucent> sound is b0rk
<GooD2KnoW> that would be ok :)
<lucent> ext4 is b0rk, under heavy usage it results in data loss
<GooD2KnoW> what about the speed? is it really faster than ibex?
<lucent> modules are compiled in now that cause b0rk, notably ipv6
<Exilant> don't have ibex, but it's not really slow
<lucent> it's noticably slower at web browsing and dns lookups in some setups
<lucent> the ecryptfs beginnings do not gracefully handle out-of-diskspace conditions, leading to dataloss
<lucent> I cannot think of a decent reason to suggest that you upgrade to jaunty alpha 5, and certainly not on a production machine if that's what you intend
<GooD2KnoW> hm yeah .. i want to upgrade my workstation to alpha 5  :)
<GooD2KnoW> just interested
<lucent> the live cd is an interesting recovery environment though
<lucent> take me seriously when I say, back up your damn computer data :)
<GooD2KnoW> hehe okay
<lucent> jaunty alphas have eaten my $HOME nearly 10 times to date
<GooD2KnoW> lol
<lucent> very nearly killed my LCD controller twice
<Exilant> well, jaunty has been better to me :)
<Exilant> no data loss, no broken hardware
<GooD2KnoW> *9 minutes left*
<lucent> I do my part to break this shit (and report the bugs)
<lucent> that's all I can do.
<GooD2KnoW> *18 minutes left*
<GooD2KnoW> lol :)
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu jaunty says: mysqld can't start
<yao_ziyuan> where is the log of mysqld?
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: /var/log somewhere
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: yes, but /var/log/mysql.log and /var/log/mysql.err are both empty
<yao_ziyuan> i assume it will be fixed in the final release...
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: well i'm guessing since it cant start you get no error
<yao_ziyuan> right...
<yao_ziyuan> gnomefreak: can i manually start it?
<oCean_> yao_ziyuan: mysql error msg might be in syslog: "grep -i mysql /var/log/syslog"
<gnomefreak> yao_ziyuan: try using /etc/init.d/
<hggdh> sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start
<yao_ziyuan> oCean_: result: http://pastebin.com/m2da590fa
<yao_ziyuan> hggdh: says:
<yao_ziyuan>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                                                                                                                     [fail]
<yao_ziyuan> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<oCean_> yao_ziyuan: yuck, it says /usr/bin/mysqladmin, no such file or dir
<yao_ziyuan> oCean_: so how do i fix it?
<oCean_> is there really no mysqladmin?
<oCean_> type "which mysqladmin"
<yao_ziyuan> oCean_: no there isn't
<yao_ziyuan> "which ..." returns empty
<yao_ziyuan> so should i install "mysql"?
<oCean_> yao_ziyuan: I missed the part where you explained your problem. But my guess is, you do have mysql-server installed?
<oCean_> 'cause I think the mysqladmin program (which controls the startup etc) comes with that package
<yao_ziyuan> no i don't
<yao_ziyuan> now i'm installing it
<oCean_> yao_ziyuan: aha.
<yao_ziyuan> ok. now started.
<oCean_> yao_ziyuan: but there is an /etc/init.d/mysql script? I would think that comes from the mysql-server package too...
<hggdh> mysqladmin should be under mysql-client
<oCean_> hggdh: Aha!
<yao_ziyuan> it installed these for me: libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libnet-daemon-perl libplrpc-perl mysql-client-5.0 mysql-server mysql-server-5.0
<oCean_> yao_ziyuan: that should do it :)
<oCean_> still wondering though how you had the /etc/init.d/mysql script.
<hggdh> makes sense. It is always easier to start something that has been installed ;-)
<hggdh> perhaps a previous install?
<hggdh> cuz /etc/init.d/mysql should be installed by mysql-server
<yao_ziyuan> oCean_: there is such a file. do you want its content?
<oCean_> yao_ziyuan: nope. no need
<yao_ziyuan> i upgraded from kubuntu 8.10 to kubuntu jaunty alpha with latest updates via sudo update-manager -d
<yao_ziyuan> maybe it didn't or failed to install mysql-server/client
<hggdh> I think at one point in time you did have mysql installed, and then (perhaps on the upgrade) it got uninstalled
<VSpike> Howdy.  My google-fu is failing me on this one.  After coming back from screensaver, the focused app will not accept keyboard until I switch away from it and back again (with Alt-Tab, which still works!)
<VSpike> Anyone seen this or similar?
<VSpike> This is true even when I only have one app running
<VSpike> Or one window in the window list
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  changing GNOME theme hasn't worked properly on this laptop since Intrepid, without or without compiz.  GTK2 colors are not applied and window themes change bitmaps but not colors.  any idea on how to debug this?
<VSpike_> Howdy.  My google-fu is failing me on this one.  After coming back from screensaver, the focused app will not accept keyboard until I switch away from it and back again (with Alt-Tab, which still works!)
<VSpike_> Anyone seen this or similar?
<VSpike_> This is true even when I only have one app running
<theholyduck> this is what happens when you dont use a wm with mouse over focus i guess :P
<VSpike> :)
<Hobbsee> i've not seen that, and don't use focus on mouse
<VSpike> The thing is the, window appears to have focus
<Exilant> in kubuntus konsole, i can create deifferent profiles, for ssh, python, etc. i can mark them as visible, but they always disappear again and i have to mark them as visible again after a restart. Is this somehow intended or broken?
<Ienorand> Anyone know when kernel is going to be bumped next in jaunty?
<Eruaran> bumped ?
<Eruaran> I had a kernel update yesterday
<repete> I noticed with the latest updates for Jaunty aptitude wants to remove libmono1.0*
<repete> Anyone know if that is because we are transitioning all Mono apps to 2.0?
<Eruaran> sounds good to me :D
<Eruaran> I'd rather purge mono
<repete> Eruaran: I'm sure it does, but I use packages that require Mono, like Tomboy, F-Spot and Banshee :-)
<Eruaran> me neither
<Eruaran> I don't use any of them
<GooD2KnoW> upgraded to jaunty :) ... nearly all is working fine .. but compiz isnt working .. / no window decorators ... any tips?
<charlie-tca> GooD2KnoW: restart the system?
<GooD2KnoW> ive done that several times :)
<GooD2KnoW> still no borders / window bars
<repete> GooD2KnoW: did you keep your home directory?
<GooD2KnoW> yeah
<repete> GooD2KnoW: did you try (from the command line) something like `compiz --replace`
<GooD2KnoW> repete, have done that, but still no  borders etc.
<GooD2KnoW> it says xgl not present
<repete> GooD2KnoW: did you run `glxinfo`?
<GooD2KnoW> nope
<GooD2KnoW> just a sec
<repete> $ glxinfo | grep -i rendering
<repete> direct rendering: Yes
<GooD2KnoW> direct rendering: Yes
<scizzo-> xgl?
<scizzo-> have you tried without using xgl at all?
<scizzo-> might be that xgl is broken for xserver
<GooD2KnoW> i just want the default compiz setup to work =)
<scizzo-> GooD2KnoW: try to disable xserver-xgl then and see if you can get it working
<scizzo-> and yes you have to restart X for it to work...
<scizzo-> that is so X reloads the xserver setup
<Eruaran> ctrrl+alt+backspace doesn't work for me atm
<GooD2KnoW> nor for me .. even alt+tab isnt working
<Eruaran> heh
<Eruaran> alt+tab works fine for me
<Eruaran> man... coverswitch has gotten so smooth... schweet
<repete> Eruaran: I believe ctrl-al-backspace is disabled
<repete> permanently
<repete> bbl
<Eruaran> what ?
<Eruaran> Why on earth for ?
<Eruaran> It shouldn't be disabled
<danbhfive> Eruaran: new standard
<danbhfive> Eruaran: there is some way of re-enabling it, but I can't recall
<Eruaran> how is giving people less contol over their systems a "new standard" ?
<GooD2KnoW> soo... alt tab is working again :D
<GooD2KnoW> wasnt set in the metacity schema
<danbhfive> Eruaran: its a new standard because its what is happening upstream
<danbhfive> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Eruaran> danbhfive: what is happening upstream ?
<GooD2KnoW> btw: restarting x: alt + print + k
<Eruaran> k
<hggdh> Eruaran, there was a long discussion about it on the devel and deve-discuss ML. You might want to read it
<Eruaran> ok
<danbhfive> Eruaran: there is a note in the alpha5 link in the topic
<Eruaran> danbhfive: ok
<picklesworth> Hi... does anyone here use Workrave?
<Eruaran> hggdh: can u give me a link ?
<hggdh> Eruaran, yes, give me a bit
<Eruaran> thanks
<genii> !info workrave
<ubottu> workrave (source: workrave): Repetitive Strain Injury prevention tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-6 (jaunty), package size 313 kB, installed size 904 kB
<genii> Interesting
<hggdh> Eruaran, it started here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-January/027299.html . Be aware it is a long read
<Eruaran> thanks hggdh
<picklesworth> Indeed :) I've noticed that its recent version is a complete UI disaster, creating at least two (and on some occasions three) panel applets / windows at once for no good reason, where closing any quits the entire app. It wasn't like that before, and nobody else seems to have noticed, so I'm wondering if it's a compatibility issue
<Ienorand> Oh, has jaunty moved away from *.27 yet?
<hggdh> .27 what? kernel?
<Ienorand> yea
<hggdh> a long time ago...
<hggdh> (in alpha times, that is)
<Ienorand> hggdh: um, what is the current then?
<oCean_> Ienorand: 2.6.28-8
<hggdh> and 2.6.29 RC5 is available from  PPA for *tests* only. I will not be in final Jaunty, AFAICR
<Ienorand> oCean_: and has it been upgraded since the 09march daily build?
<oCean_> Ienorand: not sure
<hggdh> latest is 2.6.28-9.29
<oCean_> ah, ok
<hggdh> fresh out of the oven
<hggdh> er, hot out of the oven
<oCean_> I like those :)
<repete> ek
<GooD2KnoW> okay.. compiz is working again :D
<GooD2KnoW> the login screen is really nice .. is there a theme with this style? :)
<Ienorand> How do you check the kenrel version history for jaunty, never relly got that organisation in launchp
<Ienorand> GooD2KnoW: No, which is one of the problems, it looks too "odd".
<GooD2KnoW> hmm okay. so i will be using mac4lin again :)
<ArcSighter> hello, I'm experience with jaunty A5 the same issue I've experienced with intrepid, it's incredibily slow and I'm getting load averages of 2 .3 standard, with huge ups up to 15, do you guys know how I( can determine the source of the problem? Maybe hardware based, maybe a software, I don't know...
<Pici> ArcSighter: Check what top says when you're seeing these load issues.
<ArcSighter> ok, wait
<ArcSighter> I normally get firefox consuming a lot, but equally to hardy, and the machine wasn't freezing
<ArcSighter> here's my current isn't that slow by now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/129360/
<ArcSighter> Pici: did you check?
<ali1234> ArcSighter: i get that kind of thing when i've been running for days on end
<ali1234> but my machine is really old
<Pici> ArcSighter: xorg can get that much cpu usage if you're not using hardware acceleration
<Ienorand> Where can I find the former ubuntu login screen?
<ArcSighter> Pici: you mean drivers for my card, they're installed, I think
<ArcSighter> ali1234: I'm giving my pc the same uptimes I gave to hardy, and wasn't experiencing this
<ali1234> yeah same here... i just figured it was time to buy a new computer :)
<ali1234> it seems to me that the main culprit is firefox, especially if you leave open pages with many flash adverts and stuff like that
<ArcSighter> ali1234: I've heard about that
<ArcSighter> Pici: the output of glxinfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/129363/
<ArcSighter> so any clues>?
<Pici> ArcSighter: I'm not sure, sorry.
<Ienorand> How do you configure the appearance and behaviour of update manager (getting rid of the #¤%&/!! popups and getting the icons back)?
<ArcSighter> ok I'll move my question to #ubuntu
<Ienorand> Is there noone who can give me any hints on this? Have they just changed the behaviour and completely given the finger to everyone who doesn't want it?
<danbhfive> lenorand: I think there is a setting in gconf somewhere
<Ienorand> danbhfive: Thank you. Will check out.
<danbhfive> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<picklesworth> Ienorand: they seem fairly convinced it's the right way. maybe it would be if Metacity / Compiz had nice ways to treat unimportant windows, eg. getting them out of the same stack all your work is in... You can uncheck auto_launch in gconf: /apps/update-notifier... or change the number of days between it opening automatically
<Ienorand> danbhfive: Okay, I can turn off the popup behaviour there, but that will leave me with no notifications whatsoever...
<picklesworth> I feared that :/
<Ienorand> picklesworth: I want my gmbhg icons back! Waaaah!
<picklesworth> Ienorand: Probably bug-report worthy. It should fall back gracefully if it's an option.
<picklesworth> Just don't mention the war :P
<danbhfive> lenorand yeah, thats all I've heard about.  I don't know
<Ienorand> ... yea, though I'm frankly quite pissed about it :)
<Ienorand> Oh, hang on! If disabling auto_launch I do get at least the "updates available" icon back, wohoo!
<marijus> /msg NickServ identify marijus73
<picklesworth> yay!
<danbhfive> marijus: yes, we all saw that
<picklesworth> Hm.. is upstream's new volume control in the repositories somewhere, or will I have to recompile gnome-media?
<Amaranth> picklesworth: check what packages come from gnome-media
<Ienorand> And the restart required icon popped back as well, now I'm euphoric!
<Ienorand> :D
<picklesworth> lenorand: I've never seen someone happy about restarting their computer :P
<Amaranth> picklesworth: looks like recompile though
<picklesworth> aye, it does :(
<Amaranth> good, marijus changed their pasword
<Amaranth> password*
<picklesworth> yah, the Devices page must have been hacked back into sound preferences from source, too, judging by the backwards look of the thing
<Ienorand> picklesworth: Heh, means I can still have ubuntu working the way I want it, which is enough for celebration : )
<Ienorand> Where can I find the version history and changes for the jaunty kernel?
<Amaranth> Ienorand: changelogs.ubuntu.com
<rsteenwyk1> I just upgraded to 9.04 for the fun of it, but now VirtualBox is giving me an error when I try to boot up my XP Guest. It tells me to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup as root, which I do, but that gives me an error as well, tells me to look at /var/log/vbox-install.log. The log shows "/etc/init.d/vboxdrv: 342: /usr/share/virtualbox/src/vboxdrv/build_in_tmp: not found"
<rsteenwyk1> any idea what I should do to fix that?
<picklesworth> Hooray! It's actually pretty easy to build gnome-media from source (just make sure you put it in /usr/local to avoid bumping in to the stuff from the repos). Now if only there was a PPA...
<Ienorand> Okay... so where in the mess that is changelogs.ubuntu.com do I find the kenrel version history for jaunty?
<Ienorand> No... looking at the dates, it isn't actually there...
<BUGabundo> hi guys! what's new?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: ping
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: pong
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: congrats on entering the Americas team
<charlie-tca> Thanks.
<oCean_> hmm
<oCean_> do you have a link for lsmod from /sbin to the actual executable in /bin? Mine is missing
<oCean_> or was until I linked it
<kneeki> Anyone use Synergy with Ubuntu 9.04?
<DPic> Is there any reason why Jaunty wouldn't work on iMacs?
<digitaloktay> hi
<digitaloktay> da gibt es ein bug oder? hab gestern jaunty installiert und hab ein update gemacht inkl. kernel auf 2.6.28-8 generic, danach kam ein kernel panic nach dem neustart
<digitaloktay> so jetzt afflux
<digitaloktay> :)
<afflux> digitaloktay: .... you failed
<thiebaude1> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<digitaloktay> naia brb
<DPic> I've been trying to install jaunty on an iMac. I've tried booting from a separate partition, a usb stick, and both 32-bit and 64-bit install CD's
<DPic> the 64-bit cd doesn't seem to detect the keyboard, but both of them load enough for me to get a mouse cursor which turns into the spinning thing, but it freezes there
<DPic> i was looking through the jaunty 5 caveats but none of them looked like they would be causing this
<Pici> Are iMacs PPC?
<DPic> not the new ones
<DPic> they ditched PPC a while ago (sorta)
<genii> Any intel based macs should just be able to use the i386 versions (although may need efi grub versions)
<DPic> genii: there is no special version for efi grub... that's a separate issue
<DPic> i've been using the right version
<DPic> i don't think i would've even gotten a mouse if i wasn't
<DPic> i had tried with alpha 4 but gave p figuring it would be fixed by alpha 5 but it still doesn't work
<gnomefreak> it should be the same as running 386 on PC although not sure if they dropped yaboot or not
<DPic> gnomefreak: isn't yaboot just for PPC?
<gnomefreak> DPic: your best to file a bug on that its kind of important although i barely use mouse
<DPic> alright
<gnomefreak> DPic: not sure i dont own a new one. I'm not sure what they use, it would be related to file system more so than PPC
<DPic> the new ones use EFI
<DPic> but i have refit installed which worked fine for intrepid (i *did* have intrepid i386 installed just fine)
<gnomefreak> DPic: it wasnt broke enough for you? you thought you needed more of a challenge?
<mnemo> an updated "anjuta" package fails to install for me in jaunty... is this a known problem? is there a workaround?
<ljuwaidah> perfect
<ljuwaidah> will 9.04 support fingerprint authentication?
<DPic> does anybody have an iMac to test the liveCD out on? (not even install)
<afflux> mnemo: can we see logs please?
<euxneks> if my desktop freezes, where would I find the logs for that?
<EagleScreen> ljuwaidah I dude it
<euxneks> i.e. my mouse works fine but I cannot change to terminals
<ljuwaidah> EagleScreen: you dude it?
<gnomefreak> perfect == everything building fine everything uploding no problems nad me sitting back with a mixed drink watching IRC
<euxneks> so my keyboard isn't working plus the desktop won't load but my mouse will continue to move
<EagleScreen> ljuwaidah yes
<ljuwaidah> I didn't know dude is a verb
<afflux> ljuwaidah: probably not out of the box. but it's possible (afaik) even in older ubuntus.
<gnomefreak> marijus: use paastebin to paste the command and output
 * gnomefreak thought it was a noun 
<EagleScreen> ljuwaidah I mean, Iam almost sure that Kubuntu 9.04 won't support fingerprint reader
<afflux> any experiences with notify-osd on wmii?
<ljuwaidah> 'cause f11 will have that out of the box so I was wondering if ubuntu will do that too
<gnomefreak> EagleScreen: i dont think either will
<marijus> gnomefreak: what command?
<afflux> I don't see any notifications and can't find a reason why.
<mnemo> afflux: http://pastebin.com/m69b0fccc
<gnomefreak> marijus: sorry i meant mnemo
<gnomefreak> afflux: add the applet you will than see them
<afflux> gnomefreak: wmii has no panels :(
<EagleScreen> I have heared that OpenSuse has done some form fingerprint
<gnomefreak> good point
<afflux> mnemo: apt-cache policy anjuta libgbf-1-2
<ljuwaidah> I think it's important that we have it 'cause most laptops these days come with fp scanners
<afflux> gnomefreak: though that may be the issue. any idea whether it's planned to support non-gnomish window managers?
<EagleScreen> there is a Bug in KDE database that request fingerprint support in kdm, it is marked as confirmed by popular demand by votes
<gnomefreak> ljuwaidah: ask for it with KK than. if it doesnt suppport it now it wont for final
<mnemo> afflux: http://pastebin.com/f3adeebec
<ljuwaidah> what's kk?
<gnomefreak> afflux: not a clue, I'm not a fan of it at all, but you might want to try devel-discuss mailing list from lists.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> ljuwaidah: Jaunty+1
<afflux> gnomefreak: alright, thanks!
<ljuwaidah> Ah!
<afflux> mnemo: thats bug 338464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338464 in anjuta "[Jaunty] anjuta >2.25 needs Conflicts: libgbf-1-2" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338464
<gnomefreak> yay only 2000k more to go :)
<afflux> mnemo: you can workaround it by sudo dpkg --purge libgbf-1-2
<ljuwaidah> how about out of the box support for tablets?
 * gnomefreak happy now brb smoke
<DPic> gnomefreak: alrighty, i reported it as bug 340652
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340652 in ubuntu "Jaunty desktop liveCD freezes on Intel iMacs on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340652
<Haegin> hi, I am having major issues with compiz and an nvidia card in the latest alpha
<Haegin> are these issues documented anywhere?
<DPic> Haegin: i think everyone is having the same issues. i haven't looked into it but i assume it'll be fixed
<mnemo> afflux: it says "dependency problems - not removing" ??
<ljuwaidah> I guess not many people have tablets
<BUGabundo> Haegin: +1
<Haegin> DPic: any way to fix it manually?
<ljuwaidah> but can you guys at least include a linuxwacom package?
<afflux> mnemo: huh. what depends on it?
<DPic> Haegin: sorry, i haven't looked into it. i don't care too much about compiz. i only use it to show off =]
<mnemo> afflux: http://pastebin.com/f3fcc7c8e
<ljuwaidah> maybe one that modifies xorg.conf, too
<Haegin> DPic: ok, I'm not majorly bothered apart from the fact that the default install ends up with no window manager because of it
<afflux> ljuwaidah: I remember seeing some support for wacom tablets, iirc even out of the box
<DPic> Haegin: ah yeah, i'm sure that'll be fixed
<ljuwaidah> afflux: it doesn't work on mine
<afflux> mnemo: dpkg --purge libgbf-1-dev libgbf-1-2
<ljuwaidah> I have to compile linuxwacom from source, copy the .so file and modify xorg.conf for it to work
<DPic> anybody have an intel iMac to try to reproduce bug 340652 on?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340652 in ubuntu "Jaunty desktop liveCD freezes on Intel iMacs on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340652
<mnemo> afflux: http://pastebin.com/f63e0fd82
<gnomefreak> mnemo: mnemo what was the install error?
<afflux> mnemo: err...
<afflux> mnemo: bug 338464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 338464 in anjuta "[Jaunty] anjuta >2.25 needs Conflicts: libgbf-1-2" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338464
<afflux> gnomefreak: ^
<afflux> sry
<gnomefreak> afflux: i see it thanks
<gnomefreak> as its pushed again
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> wrong channel
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: lol
<afflux> mnemo: I think "aptitude remove libgbf-1-2 libgbf-1-dev" might work.
<mnemo> afflux: its removing all of gnome-devel now
<afflux> huh
<afflux> mnemo: err, fire up aptitude and ask it to update anjuta and remove libgbf-1-2.
<gnomefreak> DPic: i assigned it to correct package. thanks for filing with us today we will get to it sometime after christmas j/k
<ljuwaidah> I gtg, thank y'all
<DPic> gnomefreak: isn't ubiquity just the installer itself? the LiveCd didn't get that far
<gnomefreak> DPic: its either that or d-i. since you were using live cd assuming you were in livecd when failure it wont by d-i
<gnomefreak> d-i is background to ubiquity
<mnemo> afflux: I said "yes" to removing all of gnome-devel before, but then I reinstalled it afterwards... however, then update-manager crashed and then I relaunched update-manager and then it said I had I new update and that was libgbf and then that failed to install and then I pressed "CHECK" and then I got 9 more updates through a dist-upgrade (new kernel etc)
<mnemo> afflux: anyway I _think_ it will work after this, thanks
<afflux> mnemo: uh oh. sry for inconvenience ;)
 * gnomefreak wonders why everyone is getting new kernels 
<gnomefreak> are you sure it wasnt just restricted-modules for kernel?
<mnemo> afflux: no problem, I got a stable intrepid machine as well so im not too bothered when the jaunty box barfs
<mnemo> omg this is a bad way, with the new updates xorg fails to start.. :O .xsession-errors says "bad fb number"
<mnemo> -w+d
<gnomefreak> who was the fingerprint scanner person?
<mnemo> he left, ljuwaidah I think
<gnomefreak> yeah :( yes ther eis fp scanning support if you see him again
<DPic> couldn't jockey detect available open source drivers? i suggest this in bug 340669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340669 in jockey "Restricted driver manager should also show open source drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340669
<crdlb> DPic: well, any open source drivers will generally be installed already
<BUGabundo> gym
<BUGabundo> see you guys tomorrow
 * Exilant wonders with gnomefreak
<EagleScreen> gnomefreak where did you find that information about fingerprint support?
<Haegin> I just updated and had major trouble when I came back to login - my session was only lasting <10 seconds apparently due to /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60x11-localhost which seems to set the xhost permissions on the display
<Haegin> I fixed the problems when I altered the line starting xhost +si... to xhost +si:localuser:`id -un` (without the trailing >& /dev/null)
<EagleScreen> will 9.04 use UsplashSmooth??
<fosco__> EagleScreen, don't think so
<J-_> Does Jaunty support SSE optimzation, and will it work with my GM965 chipset? A program I want to compile says I can enable the option if needed.
<crdlb> SSE is a CPU thing
<J-_> oh
<crdlb> but yes, it is supported
<J-_> awesome. thanks dude. :) cheers.
<gnomefreak> EagleScreen: libpam-thinkfinger - PAM module for the STMicroelectronics fingerprint reader
<DPic> who was complaining about not being able to log in because of "bad fd number"?
<DPic> i just updated and i'm getting that now too
<DPic> had to use failsafe gnome to log in
<DrHalan> did the speed of the "ati" driver improve in jaunty?
<DPic> dunno. are you asking because oyu noticed a speed improvement, or because it was slow in intrepid?
<Amaranth> DPic: He is probably asking because he wants to know if he can complain about fglrx not supporting his card anymore :P
<Amaranth> DrHalan: expect 50-70% the speed of fglrx
<Amaranth> and don't expect it to ever get better
<DPic> Amaranth, ah. do you have any idea what this "bad fd number" is about?
<Amaranth> DPic: nope, haven't seen that one
<DrHalan> Amaranth: yeah exactly. It is slow as hell in intrepid
<Amaranth> sounds like some app is trying to pass a fd number to another process and something is going wrong
<mnemo> DPic: yeah, its a known bug
<mnemo> xorg is broken right now on all graphics cards due to a typo in a xsession bash startup script
<mnemo> DPic: if you want to locally workaround this problem, find the filename of the script (it starts with 60x11 something) and then edit that file as a super user and remove the >& token from the last line
<DPic> cool thanks
<mnemo> dpic: the fix is commited though and should hit the repo very soon
<DPic> i'm also noticing that when i add backgrounds, they disappear when i restart
<DPic> is that a separate bug?
<mnemo> not seen that one
<DPic> mind testing it out for me?
<DPic> just go to change desktop background and select any image on your computer
<DPic> after restarting, it's gone
<DrHalan> so why isnt the speed of ati improving?
<mnemo> dpic: reboot or just re-login?
<Amaranth> DrHalan: to get near fglrx speeds they'd have to do special tuning for each and every different model of ati card
<DrHalan> don't they?
<Amaranth> DrHalan: 50-70% is achievable with generic code
<Amaranth> they don't, they write r300 code, r500 code, etc
<Amaranth> they don't write X1400 code
<DrHalan> why not?
<DPic> mnemo, oh damn, never mind it's not a bug. i was adding backgrounds from a partition that wasn't permanently mounted
<mnemo> dpic: ok
<Amaranth> DrHalan: because it would take ages and it a lot of very hard work
<crdlb> because even if you had the resources to do it, you end up as buggy as fglrx :)
<Amaranth> it is*
<DrHalan> hm
<Amaranth> right, and hand tuning for every card is more likely to create bugs
<Amaranth> gallium3d might get it up to 70-80% for at least r500 cards
<Amaranth> I think the older ones are still more special purpose than generic shader engines and gallium3d would essentially ignore the special purpose hardware and run pure shaders
<Amaranth> although there was work to get support for cards that lack certain kinds of shaders so perhaps that is not true anymore
<DPic> this isn't jaunty specific, but how do i set a drive to mount automatically?
<mnemo> DPic: during the stone age it was done in /etc/fstab I think but maybe there is a better way these days... google for it, sound very common
<DPic> i had the chance to do it during installation but i forgott
<DPic> seems like i still have to edit fstab
<danbhfive> DPic: I think the installer just sets up fstab for you
<unixdawg> so when they going to fix gstreamer for user side
<eid> Hi, I have problem with logging to ubuntu after installing today's updates. I got this error in xsessions-erros "/etc/X11/Xsession.d/60x11-localhost 4: Syntax error: bad fd number"
<mnemo> eid: its fixed already and the bugfix has been submitted to archive
<mnemo> eid: if you got "main server" configured you should be able to just run "apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade" to fix it
<mnemo> eid: otherwise, as a temporary workaround, remove the ">&" token from the last line in the 60x11-localhost file
<eid> mnemo: mnemo : how can I be sure that I am using the main server, I don't have GUI now I am using irssi
<euxneks> mnemo, eid haha I was just trying to figure this out when I saw you two talking about it
<mnemo> eid: if you're not getting a fixed x11-common package through apt-get upgrade you're probably on some mirror (thats the default)
<mnemo> eid: if you're in CLI mode, just edit the file and drop the >& thing
<eid> mnemo: I will delete >& only ?
<mnemo> yeah or change it to &>
<crdlb> just delete the
<crdlb> err just delete the &
<crdlb> if that script is run by dash, &> won't work either
<mnemo> when the next update comes, you should select "choose package maintainers version" anyway
<mnemo> crdlb: ah ok
<crdlb> well, it'll see it as 'command &', which might be bad
<theholyduck> unixdawg, not to mention gstreamer is horrible anyway
<eid> mnemo: crdlb Thanks it works :)
<theholyduck> and any sane developer wouldnt be using it
<bruce89> hmm
<crdlb> theholyduck: -_-
<unixdawg> but they need to fix what they break
<bruce89> what's broken?
<mnemo> bruce89: xorg
<bruce89> ah, I'll not upgrade that then
<eid> I have problem with the usplash, I have wrong colors and resolution. I think I made a mistake when I was using 8.10. I want to remove any setting related to usplash and make fresh install, I tried apt-get purge usplash and it did not work !
<unixdawg> gstreamer in user mode
<unixdawg> its playing back at double speed
<unixdawg> only works when you use apps in sudo mode
<theholyduck> unixdawg, i dont really care because as i said. any sane person will just use libav* directly
<theholyduck> less chance of stuff cocking up. the ability to include your own UP TO DATE decoder.
<theholyduck> and just general betterness
 * bruce89 thought ffmpeg didn't bother with API stability
<bruce89> not to mention ffmpeg reimplements everything
<eid> any idea about usplash ?
<theholyduck> bruce89, they dont :P
<theholyduck> but its easily fixed by making your app use a staticly linked ffmpeg
<theholyduck> and then update it when you feel ready for it
<bruce89> that's nice security-wise
<theholyduck> bruce89, dynamic linking is hell anyway
<theholyduck> there is a REASON anyone even semi profesionall doing stuff for linux includes all the libs they use in the install
<Amaranth> theholyduck: you _must_ be an ffmpeg or mplayer developer
<Amaranth> theholyduck: everyone else likes releases and dynamic linking
<Amaranth> theholyduck: vmware includes a copy of every library it uses but will use the system one if it is available
<Amaranth> it's still dynamically linked, they just ship fallback copies of things they link to
<theholyduck> Amaranth, am not but i share their views :P
<theholyduck> bruce89, the only thing dynamic linking promotes is distros not upgrading their libraries because stuff would break
<theholyduck> and you sit there with MORE security holes and less performance
<theholyduck> then you got developers using your libs in unintended ways. and abusing bugs in your software. and when you FIX those. they complain because they needed that buggy behavior.
<theholyduck> Amaranth, well dynamic linking is GREAT if developers and users were people who didnt cock up
<theholyduck> if mistakes never happened. and it was a perfect world
<Amaranth> theholyduck: but we don't consider bugs part of the ABI so...strawman
<bruce89> gstreamer uses a lot more than just ffmpeg
<theholyduck> id be the biggest supporter of dynamic linking
<theholyduck> bruce89, and all of it besides ffmpeg is shit
<theholyduck> or useless
<theholyduck> or both
<bruce89> charming
<Amaranth> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<bruce89> however, I don't like Phono
<bruce89> an abstraction over an abstraction is too far
<theholyduck> Amaranth, but i agree with their releases are stupid policy aswell
<theholyduck> the only thing releases does is suck manpower and time that could better be spent doing improvements
<Amaranth> theholyduck: we _never_ have two copies of something in the repos
<theholyduck> Amaranth, i know. and i think its a retarded policy.
<Amaranth> well, except for 32-bit libraries for 64-bit systems
<Amaranth> I think it's the only sane way to handle security
<theholyduck> Amaranth, actually. your mplayer is built with static libs i think?
<theholyduck> as in static libav* atleast
<theholyduck> since its over 2 years old
<theholyduck> and your ffmpeg libs probaly wouldnt work with it
<theholyduck> im guessing you use its included libass and simlar aswell. while shipping a libass package
<Amaranth> gah, they did make that change
<Amaranth> they should have just dropped mplayer
<theholyduck> Amaranth, built from svn. mplayer is easily the best video player on the unix platform
<theholyduck> even the 2 year old ubuntu build is a close call compared to the updated rest
<Amaranth> ha
<Amaranth> mplayer is the most complicated and finicky player I've ever used
<crdlb> except that it has no plugin support ...
<theholyduck> Amaranth, meh. i got 8 lines of ~/.mplayer/config and i just have thunar run mplayer filename on any video file
<theholyduck> and it just works
<theholyduck> picks the right audio track, subtitle track, and right vo, etc,etc
<bruce89> hmm, #ubuntu-offtopic methinks
<theholyduck> crdlb, who really needs it?
<Amaranth> yeah, although I doubt the conversation would last long there
<crdlb> distros
<theholyduck> crdlb, plugins for what anyway?
<Amaranth> this is the kind of thing #ubuntu+1 used to be used for, actually
<bruce89> incidentally, totem does DVDs now
<crdlb> codecs they can't legally include by default?
<Amaranth> crdlb: see: all of them
<theholyduck> indeed. ubuntu is allready stretching it by packaging ffmpeg
<Amaranth> can mplayer play a movie backwards?
<Amaranth> like if you drag the slider backwards does it actually show it playing?
<Amaranth> same with forwards, really
<theholyduck> Amaranth, it hasnt implemented reverse playback no. because thats a pain in the arse to do
<theholyduck> and useless
<theholyduck> it can SKIP backwards and show the frames it skips to
<Amaranth> i find it useful for skipping to a part of a video to watch
<theholyduck> and it doesnt have a slider to drag
<theholyduck> Amaranth, well thats not playing backwards though
<Amaranth> and I think all gstreamer codecs can do it except the ffmpeg ones
<theholyduck> its just showing the i frames
<theholyduck> and yes. there is a difference
<theholyduck> a MAJOR one
<Amaranth> i know
<Amaranth> gstreamer literally plays the video though
<Amaranth> high speed or backwards depending on what direction you're dragging the slider
<theholyduck> Amaranth, who the hell has time on their hand to write something as useless as a BACKWARDS frame decoder?
<theholyduck> sure writing a system for displaying the iframes as you're dragging the slider is 1 thing
<theholyduck> but ACTUAL backwards decoding?
<Amaranth> people aiming for an exceptional video playback system
<bruce89> more of a media everything system
<theholyduck> but ffmpeg allready does basicly any video format ever
<theholyduck> add that to mplayer format to use w32/64codecs for the stuff it cant
<theholyduck> and i really dont see the need for anything else
<theholyduck> mplayers ability :P
<Amaranth> don't even get me started on w32codecs
<theholyduck> Amaranth, its a dirty evil stupid hack,etc,etc
<theholyduck> but it WORKS :P
<bruce89> nor is it needed
<Amaranth> hacky, slow, buggy, illegal
<theholyduck> bruce89, sure it is
<Amaranth> and no, not needed
<theholyduck> bruce89, you need it to play realmedia
<bruce89> not in my experience
<theholyduck> atleast some of it
<Amaranth> ffmpeg can handle realmedia
<theholyduck> Amaranth, not ALL realmedia.
<theholyduck> and not the mplayer you ship in ubuntu
<Amaranth> and who the hell uses realmedia anymore?
<theholyduck> Amaranth, all my old pornos!
<theholyduck> etc
<bruce89> certainly not the BBC
<Amaranth> uh
<Amaranth> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<theholyduck> Amaranth, you cant use the word porno?
<Amaranth> It's a very bad thing to be talking about
<theholyduck> im not talking about them. just giving a reason
<theholyduck> currently just mentioned as a word. not whats in them
<theholyduck> you english people are too uppity on what words one can and cant use.
 * bruce89 is Scottish
<bruce89> our telly's full of swearing mind
<theholyduck> its pretty fun to compare movie ratings between us/england and norway.
<theholyduck> anything rated 15 in norway will be 18+ in the us
<theholyduck> but yeah its a bit offtopic i gues
 * bruce89 was saying that
<Amaranth> yeah, back to the point
<Amaranth> gstreamer is a framework for media
<Amaranth> ffmpeg is a bunch of codecs in a library
<AmyRose> I'm guessing this is also the channel for Kubuntu Jaunty?
<bruce89> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<bruce89> probably
<euxneks> kubuntu+1 forwards to here so I'm guessing yes
<AmyRose> Well, I'm having some Qt 4.5-releated drawing glitches. When I point at toolbar buttons, they look like they're pressed down.
<Amaranth> It is the place but no one here actually uses KDE so...
<Amaranth> Basically there is no place
<euxneks> how does one restart xorg in jaunty now?
<euxneks> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<jpds> sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<carl0s-> Does anybody know where per-user X resolution settings are stored? I've dropped the resolution too low and I can't set it back as the screen just stays black with the mouse pointer on there.
<Haegin> Ubuntu seems to have an old buggy version of taglib-sharp in the jaunty repos atm, which project should bugs be assigned to?
<carl0s-> so gdm looks fine, but once I log in I get 800x600 instead of the 1024x600 that I want.
<carl0s-> also I can't actually login normally since last updates, I get "your session lasted less than 10 seconds.. something died" and have to use failsafe gnome session. Anybody else seeing this?
<euxneks> update again
<euxneks> :)
<euxneks> there was a small glitch they've fixed with updates
<euxneks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<firephoto> anyone have any suggestions for changing touchpad settings on kubuntu?
<firephoto> ok. does anyone know what to insall from the gnome side to get the configuration utility that exists(?) in the gnome settings for a touchpad?
<FaMott> Hmmm, Is the Directory X11 supposed to err... Replicate itself?
<FaMott> Like this is /usr/bin/X11 >.> http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k280/Mottmon/lolwut.png
<FaMott> (Don't mind the name, it's my reaction to the fact it's duplicated itself TWENTY+TIMES)
<hggdh> FaMott, I do not follow you. What do you mean?
<FaMott> Did you look at the image?
<hggdh> now I did, and this is why I had not follwed you before...
<hggdh> wow!
<hggdh> no, it is not
<hggdh> (supposed to). At all.
<gnomefreak> i have to get me one of those ;)
<hggdh> :-)
<gnomefreak> you only need 1 X11
<FaMott> Hmmm, How do I go about getting rid of the others, then?
<demon_> i have a question
<gnomefreak> i know i read the above, sorry my time to relax after a crap day
<demon_> is it true that in 9.04 you can use usb stick as ram? just like in vista
<hggdh> well, that is a more complex issue... I would do that out of X
<gnomefreak> normally they rename X11.1 ect... maybe not .1 but you know what i mean
<Cycom> FaMott: it's a symlink that's recursive.
<FaMott> ... Okay, so If I undo the symlink, it'll be alright?
<joaopinto> demon_, you can already do that with 8.10, you just need to create a swap partition on the flash device :)
<hggdh> then a 'ls -l' should show it
<Cycom> FaMott: I would advise against it.
<Cycom> it's fine now.
<Cycom> why would you mess with that particular symlink?
<Cycom> it just points to .
<demon_> NOOOOOOOOOOOO joaopinto you need to tell how to do that :D
<Cycom> you can see this with ls -ls X11
<FaMott> Is it wasting space?
<Cycom> FaMott: not in the least.
<FaMott> Ok, then I probably don't have to worry about it
<demon_> joaopinto, can i PM you :)
<LSD200> quick Q - what in ubuntu stops the title bar at the top of apps from showing - just ran a bunch of updates and it's vanished from my apps
<Cycom> FaMott: in fact, I suspect it would be BAD to remove that symlink.
<FaMott> Probably.
<bz0b> hey what version is gnome in jaunty?
<bz0b> is it going to be 2.26 for stable release?
<gnomefreak> should be
<gnomefreak> !info gnome jaunty
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<gnomefreak> thats not right
<gnomefreak> !info gnome-desktop jaunty
<ubottu> Package gnome-desktop does not exist in jaunty
<FaMott> !info g++
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.77ubuntu1)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<gnomefreak> x11-xfs-utils
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> version is 2.25.92 its pre 2.26
<bz0b> ok thats what i thought
<bz0b> thanks gnomefreak
<bz0b> gnome is in hard freeze anyways so its pretty much the rc right?
<gnomefreak> bz0b: np sorry for the cruft before i didnt get away from here fast enough :(
<gnomefreak> right
<bz0b> np thanks
<LSD200> :/ ok it's a gnome fault i was having in jaunty where no title bars showing
<bz0b> is jaunty pretty stable as of now?
<crdlb> it varies
<gnomefreak> define stable
<LSD200> i wouldn't use it for work yet
<gnomefreak> much more stable than 2 months ago but still able to break on you
<bz0b> as far as everyday use for basic things such as web browsing, watching movies, litsening to music, and an occasional aircrack for proof of concept here or there ;-)
 * gnomefreak has some bugs to fix but nothing that cant wait for KK
<gnomefreak> firefox has a bug or 100 but ubufox needs to be fixed as it seems to be root cause
<gnomefreak> seamonkey sunbird lightning and the rest of my toys are all working fine ;)
<bz0b> i see ok well sounds good thanks for the info
 * crdlb hopes that one day ephy can be the default with firefox available for people who want it
 * bz0b is buring ubuntu 9.04 amd64 as he speaks
<bz0b> crdlb: is ephy any good?
<gnomefreak> crdlb: thats bee discussed i think it was hardy devel sycle
<crdlb> not yet :)
<crdlb> well, with it using gecko, it wouldn't make much sense
<gnomefreak> its a gnome based gecho browser now choice with webkit
<crdlb> but in a cycle or two, once webkit-gtk is mature ...
<LSD200> i'll stick with opera
<gnomefreak> yeah mature
<bz0b> battle of the browsers nice
<FaMott> I like Opera >.> but it lacks the extensions I need, all though firefox is starting to yanno, Go bad D:
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: it's not a gnome-based gecko browser anymore
<gnomefreak> we might get the horrible "firefox is currently open" error or whatever it is. I have a work around for 3.1 but still need to work out kinks
<LSD200> opera is good for work and baffles the "IT admin" so all is good and handles e-mail etc much better imho just a shame it's not included
<Amaranth> it's a webkit browser with a gecko option that you probably shouldn't use as I don't think anyone makes sure it works
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: no? it still uses gecko engine with a choice of webkit
<gnomefreak> or vice versa
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: the focus is on webkit
<bz0b> what is a webkit browser with gecko if i may ask/
<Amaranth> Wouldn't surprise me if they dropped gecko support after webkit gets good enough
<crdlb> gecko support _is_ dropped
<crdlb> in trunk
<Amaranth> there you go
<crdlb> they've been removing some of the abstractions too
 * gnomefreak really starting to hate seamonkey so i will get back to it tomorrow night guys
<gnomefreak> i take that back one more thing to finish
<bz0b> hey just a question to some of the devs, does ubuntu have a way of being able to compile its packages based upon your system specs in order to get the most out of your system, e.g like gentoo
<crdlb> no, because the difference is negligable
<Amaranth> bz0b: no but for the few packages where it actually matters that stuff is done at run-time
<crdlb> in particular, if you use amd64, you're already dropping all the legacy support
<bz0b> crdlb: what do you mean negligable
<bz0b> i see, just curious so basiaclly everyone have the same pre-configured bins for whatever version of ubuntu they use
<bz0b> i understand that as the ease of access goes, but when it comes to the hard core guys who want to get the most preformance out of there system thats where you loose some possible users
<dnyaga> Updated kernel to 2.6.28.29 [regular updates]. Boot on my machine broke. Can boot older kernel [2.6.28.28]
<gnomefreak> 2.6.26-9?
<gnomefreak> linux-image-2.6.28-9-generic  << the one i couldnt find
<LSD200> think 1 of the regular updates has "tweaked" gnome
<bz0b> another question, for security purposes isn't using sudo over just having root kind of insecure, considering all someone has to do is get user privledges go sudo, and bam full root access
<Amaranth> bz0b: no because they now have to find your username and your password
<Amaranth> and sudo logs everything run through it, although sudo -s kind of breaks that
<bz0b> Amaranth: right but for the standard user who has one user on the system other than the daemon user accounts, its somewhat insecure
<Amaranth> bz0b: How so?
<Amaranth> bz0b: they now have to find your username and your password
<bz0b> well one rootkit, on a regular user who has wheel access, run a terminal sniffer and gg
<dnyaga> Installed: 2.6.28-9.29; Previous: 2.6.28-9.28; Boot with "newer" kernel - dropped into Busybox with a complaint that it cannot find the root device.
<gnomefreak> thats the one i getting atm i dont see it being a problem but wont know until morning
<digitaloktay> dnyaga, kernel-panic?
<gnomefreak> sudo nor su store sensitive data in clear text
<dnyaga> Yes. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/340795 for a little more detail.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 340795 in linux "Kernel update 2.6.28-9 in Jaunty alpha breaks boot on Gateway laptop" [Undecided,New]
<digitaloktay> yes i had this problem yesterday after update with kernel, too
<gnomefreak> dnyaga: do you delete kernels from grub/system when you update one?
<gnomefreak> other wise busybox means nothing just boot older kernel
<gnomefreak> nevermind i thought you said you cant boot earlier kernel in here but bug report says you can
<dnyaga> No, I do not. It was a simple update-reboot. My older kernels are still in place.
<gnomefreak> key words "ext4 partitions"
<dnyaga> Yes, even now running on 2.6.28.28. 2.6.28.29 is the one that wont boot.
<gnomefreak> not yet stable. atm it is a choice but ext3 is default. ext4 should be better in KK at least from what i hear
<crdlb> ext4 broke, what a shock :o
<dnyaga> Converted my former ext3 partitions when I installed the alpha close to a month ago. Not sure if we should blame ext4 yet though. Working fine with previous 2.6.28 kernels.
<gnomefreak> dnyaga: kernel version means nothing other than to track it. a module could break ext4 and not ext3
<bruce89> I assume to not bother installing 2.6.28-9 ones, or the ubuntu14 xorg
<gnomefreak> 1:7.4~5ubuntu15 works fine
<gnomefreak> 14 is behind ;)
<dnyaga> OK. Reported it for info sake, happy for now working with whatever kernel boots.
 * gnomefreak didnt fix this upstream didnt touch it and asac hadnt gotten to it. more testing tomorrow
<bruce89> where's the bug?
<durt> hey folks, just upgraded an hour ago, new kernel, new xorg, now Xsession errors out with /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60x11-localhost: 4: Syntax error: Bad fd number. Anybody else see this?
<crdlb> update again :)
<durt> k
<crdlb> if that doesn't work, you can edit that file and remove the '&' in '>&' to get X to start
<crdlb> but if you're on the main archive, you should have it
<magcius> What version of libtorrent is in the repositories?
<durt> crdlb: ok, thx
<crdlb> magcius: which libtorrent?
<magcius> crdlb, hmm?
<crdlb> there's the libtorrent rtorrent uses and there's the libtorrent deluge uses
<magcius> crdlb, aren]
<magcius> crdlb, aren't they the same?
<crdlb> the latter is called libtorrent-rasterbar in ubuntu
<crdlb> nope, completely unrelated
<CarlFK1> dvgrab ... "": damaged frame near: timecode 00:02:06.04 date 2067.02.15 22:26:25  This means that there were missing or invalid FireWire packets.
<CarlFK1> this seems new
<CarlFK1> kino is ok though
<DanaG> "Regardless of type, a bubble should appear as a rectangle of color #131313 (regardless of theme) with opacity 90%, corner roundness 0.375 em, and a drop shadow of #000000 color and 0.5 em spread. The bubble should blur whatever is behind it with a Gaussian blur of 0.125 em." -- no, no, no!  Hard-coding colors is RUDE!
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<bruce89> DanaG: yet another nail
<DanaG> I really have a bone to pick with apps that say "screw you" to my theme colors.
<bruce89> "Black is what Vista does, we need to do that too"
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and the new PulseAudio has "flat volumes" -- which I find royally confusing.
<melik> xfce 4.6 is so amazing
<DanaG>   "When there is a kernel oops, a notification bubble appears asking if you want to send the error to the Kernel Oops Web site: “Always”, “Yes”, “No”, or “Never”. This should totally be an alert box instead."
<DanaG> .... totally!
<DanaG> =þ
<bruce89> DanaG: I used to get a dialogue with "ok" and "cancel" buttons
<bruce89> then I switched to gnome-{italian_name}-session
<DanaG> stracciatella?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/327427
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 327427 in network-manager-applet "network manager applet should pop up wizard when 3g device is plugged in and no configuration exists" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> .... should pop up?  No thanks.
<DanaG> What if I plug my phone into my laptop to use bitpim.... it'll prompt me to set up mobile broadband?
<DanaG> Well, for one, I don't have a data plan.
<DanaG> And for another, the setup wizard doesn't even offer Verizon at all!
<DanaG> It also happens to give me no notification AT ALL for brightness and volume.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/331311
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331311 in gnome-settings-daemon "volume/brightness notifications are blank (all black)" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> Not even blank now... just plain not there at all!
<DanaG> So... not fixed!
<bruce89> tell me about it
<bruce89> flawed design, worse implementation
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> good design, buggy implementation
<Amaranth> too bad things that want you to do something with them can't automatically be converted to the indicator applet
<Amaranth> Although that's not the only use of the indicator applet so...
<crdlb> my only issue with notify-osd now is that they insist on changing all the icons to look good with notify-osd
<crdlb> so they look horrible with notification-daemon
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/331311
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331311 in gnome-settings-daemon "volume/brightness notifications are blank (all black)" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/334809
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 334809 in notify-osd "design problem? infinite wait for long queue" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<bruce89> the general design isn't a bad idea, but the actual specifcs are barm
<bruce89> and not getting upstream's input is not good
<bruce89> shame Fiesty wasn't Forked Fudge
<Amaranth> I've never heard of a fudge
<Amaranth> What kind of animal is that?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/338837
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 338837 in notify-osd "New notification does not work if icon theme is changed from Human" [High,Triaged]
<bruce89> we had a pet hamster called Fudge
<Amaranth> DanaG: that at least is a simple fix
<Amaranth> DanaG: put the images in the hicolor theme
<DanaG> Check out these themes:
<DanaG> http://francois.vogelweith.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=3&Itemid=14
<Amaranth> oh, even better, that's a bug in the build script
<Amaranth> they're already being installed somewhere theme-agnostic
<bruce89> taking their time to fix it
<DanaG> They're nice... but since they assume 24-pixel panels, they look horrible with bigger panels.
<Amaranth> DanaG: I can't read any of that
<DanaG> The pictures are what matter, not the words.  =þ
<Amaranth> not if I want to install them
<DanaG> Oh yeah, they give you an apt source line.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and another thing with notify-osd: it's horribly laggy.
<FaMott> sudo mount /dev/sda1
<FaMott> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<FaMott> That... may be an issue o.O
<DanaG> Try hitting volume-up and volume-down repeatedly.
<DanaG> ... and while it lags, it eats CPU, too.
<Amaranth> huh, nothing shows up at all anymore
<Amaranth> oh, right
<Amaranth> sudo mv /usr/share/notify_osd /usr/share/notify-osd
<Amaranth> err, wrong window
<DanaG> I symlinked notify-osd to notify_osd
<DanaG> I figured symlinking is just as good, and will let it fix itself later.
<DanaG> deb http://debian.vogelweith.com/ intrepid zgegthemes
<DanaG> deb-src http://debian.vogelweith.com/ intrepid zgegthemes
<Amaranth> it's not lagging for me
<DanaG> there's a metapackage, zgegblog-themes
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what video driver?
<Amaranth> now brightness, that lags like hell
<DanaG> I'm on Radeon, R600.
<DanaG> Oh, and try doing "skip track" a lot in a media player app that uses notifications.
<Amaranth> but that's true on all distros, it's just gnome-power-manager
<Amaranth> Intel X3100, UXA
<DanaG> You'll find it can start lagging for like 15 minutes, devouring CPU the whole time.
<Amaranth> notifications are not showing up at all for banshee
<Amaranth> DanaG: nope, banshee behaves
<DanaG> hmm, try with quodlibet.
<Amaranth> so the app is broken
<DanaG> Load a bunch of tracks, then skip forward a bit, and then hit skip-back a whole bunch of times so it indicates first-track multiple times.
<Amaranth> i'm not going to install and setup a music player I don't want to use just to see a bug in said app
<crdlb> because it doesn't update its old notifications?
<Amaranth> right, quodlibet is creating new notifications instead of updating the old one
<DanaG> In the old one, it'd show all the notifications by replacing old ones with new ones, and by stacking them.
<DanaG> So it would get a bunch stacked vertically, but no artificial delay between them.
<crdlb> right, but there's no reason to see more than one new-song notification
<crdlb> so it should be updating the old one
<DanaG> Oh yeah, also try simply holding volume-up or volume-down, so it repeats.
<DanaG> It'll start doing that distracting blinky thing... rather glitchily.
<DanaG> ... and it'll stay pegged at max volume the whole time, and not let you decrease volume until it's done.
<crdlb> I prefer the original mockups for volume/brightness
<crdlb> trying to have defined increments when you don't control the hardware is stupid
<DanaG> hold on while I ctrl-alt-backspace for a moment.
<Amaranth> crdlb: eh?
<bruce89> "New vendor-specific caps may be specified as long as they start with "x-vendor""
<Amaranth> oh, yeah
<Amaranth> the mockup looks super shiny
<Amaranth> I wish they implemented the volume like that
<DanaG> I think they should use a "triangle" thingy for volume, not just a flat bar.
<Amaranth> they originally did but changed it to a boring bar
<DanaG> oh yeah, I like non-shiny... take a look at my theme.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot.png
<DanaG> Sure, it's snazzy and bright... but not... glossy.
<DanaG> Oh, and I have changed my lower thing back to a normal panel -- not a dock anymore.
<thiebaude> DanaG: looks cool
<DanaG> Nodoka engine is nice.
<thiebaude> i wish i can run 9.04
<Amaranth> DanaG: mine is a bit more shiny
<crdlb> Amaranth: why does noitify-osd insist on animating itself? :/
<Amaranth> DanaG: oxygen for gtk, gnome-colors icon theme (blue), gnome-do's docky
<Amaranth> crdlb: eh?
 * bruce89 sticks with plain old ClearLooks
<bruce89> this week, with green colours
<crdlb> they had to add a workaround to animation so that animation wouldn't do its own fade effect
<Amaranth> crdlb: say my name twice (two lines) in a couple seconds
<crdlb> ie modify the default configuration
<crdlb> Amaranth: 1
<crdlb> Amaranth: 2
<Amaranth> suck
<Amaranth> it doesn't combine them
<Amaranth> crdlb: because it's supposed to work with all compositors
<Amaranth> and there is no "please fade me" request you can make to a compositor
<crdlb> if a compositor doesn't want to fade notifications, then it won't ...
<Amaranth> they want it to always fade
<crdlb> and if a user doesn't want them to fade ...
<Amaranth> they should use OpenSuSE's KDE desktop
<Amaranth> we're trying to provide an experience
<bruce89> yuck
<Amaranth> one thing I'd like is larger fonts in the notifications though
<Amaranth> like in the mockup
<DanaG> Oh yeah, havee  youaaweeeeerraaasss
<DanaG> araa
<Amaranth> ?
<DanaG> afbvasdf argh somethhhing's devouring my cp
<DanaG> it's hard to yu wen everythethin's lagging
<Amaranth> downloading a video to the desktop?
<DanaG> pe.
<DanaG> npe.
<Amaranth> the thumbnailer seems to have forgotten how to not try to thumbnail things that are changing
<bruce89> Amaranth: compositor trying to show a notification?
<bruce89> oops, DanaG
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-11
<Amaranth> compiz does not have such bugs, thank you very much
<bruce89> on slow hardware?
<DanaG> well, that was odd.
<DanaG> Something suddenly started devouring my CPU.
<bruce89> synchronised crashing
<DanaG> Picture taking my 2.4GHz CPU, and then throwing away 950/1000 cycles.
<Amaranth> DanaG: that's like 0.01 seconds
<Amaranth> less, actually
<DanaG> aah, I figured it out: some sort of file system corruption.
<DanaG> forcing fsck fixed it.
<ccooke> Evening
<ccooke> Is jaunty currently utterly fubared?
<crdlb> I wouldn't go that far ...
<ccooke> okay, slight exageration :-)
<ccooke> *noticably* fubared?
<crdlb> are you pondering whether you should upgrade?
<ccooke> (I came back home today to find that my laptop (updated last night) has lost the ability to do window decoration, network-manager has forgotten what DNS is and the updates aren't working
<ccooke> nah, it's nothing I can't fix
<crdlb> for the former, install compiz
<ccooke> I'm just wondering if it's just me having bad luck with packages or something more general
<crdlb> you uninstalled part of it with a dist-upgrade
<ccooke> *nod*
<ccooke> I'm getting a load of packages unable to create files ATM, too
<DanaG> heh, why is it that people seem never to CHECK what it is update-manager wants to remove?
<DanaG> I never let update-manager do partial-upgrades.
<ccooke> DanaG: because this is a dev release and sometimes things *change*
<crdlb> update-manager didn't offer to remove compiz here
<DanaG> Instead, I look in aptitude to see why it wants to do what it wants to do, and then just wait.
<crdlb> only dist-upgrade did
 * bruce89 only uses aptitude to upgrade
<ccooke> ... No space left on device?! What the fsck?
<crdlb> ah, ext4 ...
<ccooke> oh dear
<ccooke> ext4
<ccooke> ?
<DanaG> yeah, sudo touch /forcefsck
<DanaG> and then reboot
<crdlb> if you're not actually out of space, that's probably an ext4 bug
<DanaG> and let it do a full fsck.
<ccooke> ahhhh
<ccooke> Right.
<ccooke> nccooke@haematite:~$ sudo touch /forcefsck
<ccooke> touch: cannot touch `/forcefsck': No space left on device
<DanaG> bah.
<ccooke> oh dear :-)
<ccooke> yes, there's plenty of space left
<DanaG> eh, try booting single.
<DanaG> recovery mode.
<ccooke> however, I can force a fsck easily myself
<DanaG> yeah.
<ccooke> there's a quicker way. "init 1", for a start :-)
<crdlb> reboot 30 times? :P
<JanC> you can use tune2fs I suppose
<DanaG> oh yeah, how do you change the default journal mode with tune2fs?
<DanaG> I like using data=journal mode, but it means I have to pass rootflags= on the kernel command line, or root won't mount.
<DanaG> data=journal does give better data integrity in case of lockups, correct?
<DanaG> Is there any way to do the equivalent of Sun's ZFS file system's snapshot feature?
<DanaG> Copy-on-write, where you can make backups of only the diffs?
<ccooke> That's better.
<ccooke> I can write to my own disk again :-)
<ccooke> and no reboot necessary
<DanaG> random: http://ces.cnet.com/8301-19167_1-10130701-100.html
<DanaG> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4796
<DanaG> HP accelerometer == can play Neverball with it.
<shadowhywind> Hay all, running kubuntu and plasma is crashing on login, anyone have any ideas?
<bz0b> hey i just installed jaunty x86_64 on my laptop and when in livecd i got full resolution but now i only get up to 1024x768
<crdlb> what GPU/
<bz0b> intel 4500
<crdlb> hrm
<crdlb> does compiz work?
<bz0b> it works fine in 8.10, but i dont know let me see
<crdlb> that's my new 3d acceleration test :/
<Amaranth> hehe
<bz0b> yes compiz works beautifully
<bz0b> hehe
<bz0b> so its just the res
<Amaranth> no it hates your monitor
<Amaranth> err, so
<bz0b> hmm ya, i just want 1280x800 gosh
<serios> hello
<bz0b> let me double check my xorg.conf
<bz0b> lol that might be it
<bz0b> how do i do that xorg-configure thing again
<bz0b> brb
<serios> anyone awake?
<bruce89> yup
<serios> i hate asking this in here
<serios> but it seems people in ubuntu are sleeping
<serios> :/
<serios> I need linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-13-server
<serios> the .deb
<serios> i managed to uninstall it and now i have no wifi
<Amaranth> serios: so get it from archive.ubuntu.com
<serios> ive tried but i dont know where to look
<serios> on archive
<SeveredCross> Search for it?
<Amaranth> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-13-server_2.6.27-13.18_i386.deb
<Amaranth> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-13-server_2.6.27-13.18_amd64.deb
<serios> oh golly
<serios> thanks
<crdlb> backports
<Amaranth> crdlb: ?
<crdlb> he wants -backports-, that's -restricted-
<serios> well I dont know
<bruce89> there is no backports 2.6.27-blah
<serios> i need the modules for 2.6.27-13
<serios> :/
<serios> I think that is it
<Amaranth> crdlb: oh, he said wifi so that's l-r-m
<crdlb> could be ath5k
<Amaranth> I don't think linux-backports-modules ever has anything in it, does it?
<serios> no its an intel wifi
<serios> afaik
<Amaranth> serios: oh, that's just the firmware you need then
<Amaranth> serios: that's in l-r-m, my links are what you want
<crdlb> intel wifi has loadable firmware? :/
<serios> kk
<Amaranth> yes
<crdlb> I thought that was only broadom
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> I thought they all did at this point
<Amaranth> But I only have broadcom and intel
<Amaranth> intel has since the 3945
<crdlb> every laptop in my house has atheros
<Amaranth> or the 2200 even, i dunno
<crdlb> by pure coincidence
<Amaranth> I know one of their older ones which has a linux driver doesn't need firmware and is completely open source
<bz0b> hey for some reason i logged out and logged in and it works
<Amaranth> bz0b: logout restarts X
<Amaranth> bz0b: first boot either your monitor was off or there was some timing issue reading the info from the monitor
<crdlb> that's called the windows fix lite
<bz0b> i got full res, i think the dpkg-reconfigure fixed it
<bz0b> lol
<bz0b> but now my tty's all look like their having a seizure why is that
<Amaranth> bz0b: restart computer
<bz0b> ok
<bz0b> brb
<SeveredCross> I think 2200 doesn't need loadable firmware.
<SeveredCross> 3945+ does.
<serios> anyway on a less serious note, just for giggles I installed Ubuntu on a Quadcore x 4 IBM server (16 cores) at work with 16GB Ram and it was amazing
<serios> lol
<serios>  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<serios> err
<bz0b> hey Amaranth i rebooted then it went back to the smaller resolution, then i went into tty1 and did a /etc/init.d/gdm restart and it fixed it again, except for again all the tty's look like they are having a siezure again
<Amaranth> bz0b: yep, sounds like a timing problem
<bz0b> Amaranth, how is that fixed?
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<bz0b> lol
<Amaranth> anyone getting terrible problems with IO scheduling?
<Amaranth> copying a file from CD to HD makes everything slow and my music is just static (underruns)
<durt> why did latest upgrade rename /etc/modprobe.d/options to options.dpkg-bak? borked my tv tuner.
<Amaranth> durt: because you changed /etc/modprobe.d/options and told it to use the package's version on upgrade
<Amaranth> durt: I would just be glad it made a backup, most of the time when you change a file a package owns it just wipes your copy out
<SeveredCross> Amaranth: I have been seeing a LOT of buffer underruns.
<Amaranth> SeveredCross: You're not talking about the same thing
<SeveredCross> amaranth: I'm not sure if they're I/O related.
<Amaranth> SeveredCross: I'm talking about my system feeling like the load is at 500 when copying a file
<SeveredCross> Oh, hum. Not that bad, no.
<Amaranth> hell the load probably is at 500
<Amaranth> it feels like I've got no DMA...
<Amaranth> but SATA always has DMA
<Amaranth> you can't even check for DMA, it's always there
<DanaG> I put my custom options in a custom.conf file instead.
<JanC> Amaranth: do you have tracker running?
<Amaranth> JanC: of course not
<Amaranth> tracker and beagle are slow
<JanC> I had some serious issues while tracker was running (normally tracker isn't slowing down my system significantly)
<JanC> but as it's doing disk I/O almost all the time, and if there would be an IO scheduling issue somehow...
<maco> so does upstart do anything in jaunty? or is just kinda there?
<dtchen> of course it "does something"
<maco> i'm trying to figure out if i should play with upstart or manually screw with symlinks in /etc/rc*.d/
<maco> dtchen: well it doesnt control booting yet does it?
<JanC> maco: it does
<crdlb> err, it has for quite a while now
<dtchen> try removing upstart and see how far you get into a boot.
<JanC> and has been doing for a long time
<JanC> maco: see /etc/event.d/*
<maco> oh
<maco> ok
<maco> i thought since it was supposed to change again it still wasnt recommended to migate your init scripts there
<dtchen> your thought is correct, but not for the reason that "it doesn't control booting yet"
<JanC> the version of upstart that's currently used is quite old
<JanC> and the "language" used to describe services has changed in recent versions
<maco> dtchen: i figured if init scripts arent supposed to migrate to it yet, then it cant be controlling boot because there's nothing in it yet
<dtchen> you really want to look at what casey is doing in fedora
<maco> can i create an upstart script for something that lacks an init script, like vpnc?
<maco> upstart lets you tell one service to stop if anoher starts right?
<maco> so i could tell it stop miredo when vpnc starts?
<JanC> that should be possible if both are defined by upstart scripts
<maco> well id have to define upstart scripts for them
<maco> or at least for vpnc
<maco> but its not too hard, right?
<JanC> although the version of upstart in jaunty if quite old, so current documentation on the upstart site might not apply
<JanC> s/if/is/
<dtchen> why would you want to stop miredo when vpnc starts
<maco> dtchen: because they dont work together
<maco> my school doesnt allow ipv6 so when i start vpnc if miredo's running it gets stupid
<dtchen> yes they do
<dtchen> that's patently false
<dtchen> i was using it not two days ago
<dtchen> not to mention your school does not DPI v4 UDP to block teredo
<maco> ....didnt work when i tried to use them together
<dtchen> you can't use miredo even if you're not using vpnc
<maco> why not?
<dtchen> don't you recall?
<maco> it works fine for web browing
<dtchen> you experience the strangest route issues that i can't reproduce
<maco> but it half the time doesnt work on freenode
<dtchen> that's hardly vpnc or miredo to blame, however
<maco> can always telnet freenode, can always ping freenode, just get connection refused on some connect attempts for irc
<maco> which i dont understand
<maco> yeah, thats just my curse
<Amaranth> wait, you have telnet access to freenode?
<dtchen> anyone can telnet foo.freenode 6667
<dtchen> or 8001 or whatever
<Amaranth> that's IRC though
<mase_work> i think he means to the irc port
<maco> Amaranth: its anonymous
<Amaranth> not remove shell
<maco> no
<Amaranth> err, remote
<maco> i can telnet to ipv6.chat.us.freenode.net on 6667
<Amaranth> maco: then your irc program is broken, nothing else
<maco> but if i try to connect in irssi, it's only worked twice
<mase_work> Amaranth: he's not trying to remote in, he's just testing it works
<dtchen> she never ran a tshark or tcpdump for me, so it's not like i could look at the debug spew
<mase_work> maco: Amaranth is correct though
<maco> dtchen: i wiresharked it
<mase_work> maco: if you can telnet
<maco> dtchen: there were no udp packets
<mase_work> then there is no reason irc shouldn't work
<maco> dtchen and i are both using irssi and he can connect every time
<maco> dtchen: want the cap file?
<dtchen> lzma it somewhere
<amaranthtelnet> look i can irc via telnet, any problems with my irc client connecting must be problems with the irc client
<Amaranth> that is hard to do, btw
<maco> how does one irc via telnet?
<SeveredCross> Painfully.
<JanC> hehe, HTTP & SMTP are easier indeed
<Amaranth> when the server starts responding you type 'user foo foo foo :foo'
<Amaranth> then enter
<JanC> maco: it's just a text-based protocol
<Amaranth> then 'nick foo' and enter
<Amaranth> then 'join #ubuntu+1'
<maco> JanC: ive never tried though
<maco> ok ill try quassel then
<Amaranth> then 'privmsg #ubuntu+1 :this is my message and the colon is important'
<JanC> neither did I, but I've done this with HTTP & SMTP to test new installs
<JanC> oh, and POP3 IIRC
<JanC> and probably other protocols  ツ
<Amaranth> i always forget pop3 and smtp
<Amaranth> You can tell they were somewhat meant to be used like that though
<JanC> I always have to look at the RFCs
<JanC> but were meant to be easily tested/debuged
<JanC> but they *
<maco_> ok
<maco_> looks like quassel can do ipv6 just fine
<dtchen> i told you it was irssi.
<mase_work> quassel is nice
<maco_> your irssi works!
<Amaranth> doesn't mean irssi isn't broken
<dtchen> i'm also using hardy, and you aren't.
<Amaranth> just means his ipv6 setup looks like the irssi developer's ipv6 setup
<Amaranth> or that
<maco_> :( but quassel doesnt let me /win 2 and such
<maco_> and its got this weird extra window of text. how do i make it put all the text in one window?
<dtchen> holy wrong channel, batgirl
<maco_> why?
<maco_> quassel is new in jaunty
<maco_> and there isnt a #kubuntu+1
<dtchen> so use #kubuntu as intended
<dtchen> 9people there ask quassel questions)
<maco_> if you try to go to #kubuntu+1 im pretty sure it redirects to *here*
<Cycom> dtchen: hey, how's the bluetooth stuff goin?
<Cycom> dtchen: get a chance to look at the mini 1030nr at best buy?
<dtchen> no, today is my day off from ubuntu work.
<DanaG> oh yeah, have you seen the mini-note 2140?
<DanaG> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4796
<DanaG> Too bad the LCD is 16:9 and not 16:10.
<DanaG> http://jkontherun.com/2009/01/19/first-impressions-of-the-hp-mini-2140-netbook/
<JanC> maco_: you could also try weechat (not sure it supports IPv6 though)
<JanC> it says it does, so...
<hansin> I realize now I screwed up (I didn't realize there was a forum with such anouncements).  At some recent past point I did a "aptitude full-upgrade" and hosed some things because of python transition.  Now I can not seem to fix because python is not configured and all the tools to configure seem broke in that they need python or something.  I know this was a bad move, but any suggestions to fix configuration of python?
<maco_> hansin: use dpkg to downgrade everything you shouldn't have upgraded?
<maco_> how did you not notice it saying "hi, i'm going to remove 30 packages, is that ok?" though?
<Cycom> dtchen: do you know if the same regression would effect all snd-hda-intel cards?
<DanaG> http://jkontherun.com/2009/02/04/first-impressions-of-the-hp-mini-1000-mi/#more-29037
<hansin> well, that was a "live and learn" thing. lets just leave it at that... :(
<dtchen> Cycom: the jack event regression that you experience does not affect all codecs equally
<Cycom> dtchen: hear anything about the mini 9?
<dtchen> Cycom: what was your SSID?  (`lspci -nv|grep -A1 0403')
<Cycom> dtchen: todays your day off.
<Cycom> today's*
<dtchen> yeah, that's true
<Cycom> dtchen: I was just going to upgrade the mini 9 if you had no data on it.
<Cycom> thus, on an ubuntu-day, you will have more samples.
<dtchen> well, that's a chicken-n'-egg.
<DanaG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6noiwmLNpM&eurl=http://jkontherun.com/category/reviews/page/2/
<Cycom> dtchen: 00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02) Subsystem: 103c:361a btw :)
<dtchen> Cycom: it's already fixed
<dtchen> (well, by "fixed", i mean that the specific multi-hp jack reporting has been disabled for 2.6.29)
<Cycom> dtchen: what is?
<dtchen> for your sigmatel.
<Cycom> dtchen: so audio should be working right now?
<dtchen> i'm checking jaunty
<dtchen> linus merged it four days ago
<JanC> hansin: there should be no need for python to install python (at least not when using the commandline)
<dtchen> no, it has not been merged into jaunty yet
<akio> hello everyone, I am ssh irc chatting through a phone
<akio> i am ver excite
<Cycom> dtchen: so the fix will come as a kernel update?
<dtchen> akio: neat. i'm using miredo tethered through a G1.
<akio> aww I want a G1
<dtchen> Cycom: i'll ask for it to be merged once i verify it
<dtchen> that's tomorrow night's work, however
<akio> I'm using a meager Palm Centro
<Cycom> dtchen: how do you like the G1?
<Cycom> dtchen: also, let me know if you need a guinea pig.
<dtchen> i like the phone, but i don't have high expectations
<maco_> i like playing games on the touchscreen :P
<hansin> maco_: Thanks.
<akio> dtchen: Is it hackable? (do you have root)
<maco_> there's wiki explaining how to get root
<dtchen> akio: yes, it's extremely straightforward. and yes, which is why i can tether.
<hansin> JanC: Thanks.  I'm trying different things.  The python package did not fully configure, but reinstalling via 'dpkg -i python_****' is erroring out.  I'll pastebin what it is doing...
<dtchen> although there is a fancy apk gui for tethering now
<maco_> hansin: erroring how? saying a newer version is already installed?
<akio> I figure tethering is watched by the carrier
<maco_> akio: he's got an unlimited plan
<dtchen> akio: it is.
<hansin> maco_: Or anyone, it is like this.  Nothing to do with new versions: http://pastebin.com/d3738f0b3
<dtchen> they do DPI, inject ads, and dither-down most graphic images
<bruce89bot> hansin: remove pitivi perhaps
<JanC> hansin: remove pitivi first
<hansin> python got installed by was not fully configured (I assume like an idiot I just did an 'aptitude full-upgrade' during the pyth...  NEVER MIND, thanks I'll give it a go now!
<maco_> hansin: ah, maybe you need to downgrade pycentral before the rest of pthon?
<JanC> maco_: there is probably no need to downgrade
<Cycom> I miss verizon's old qnc service.  it was slow as heck, but I could get enough net speed to do an ssh session from anywhere for free.
<maco_> JanC: well seeing as half the system doesnt work with the new python packages...
<maco_> JanC: if you try to install the new python packages, a good chunk of ubuntu-desktop gets removed. only way to get those back would be to downgrade the python upgrade
<JanC> his upgrade doesn't work because of pitivi --> (temporarily) remove pitivi
<JanC> at least, that's what it looks like
<JanC> and I'm using the new packages without major breakage BTW
<maco_> :-O
<hansin> It works, thanks you all.  I removed pitivi.  Makes sense now.  I didn't realize it was its own package (or what it was).  I thought it was just part of Python.  Thanks again!
<maco_> he finished the Sarah Jane Adventures *without me*?!
<maco_> and he's still got my doctor who season 4 that he took from my shelf
<maco_> (reading dtchen's part message)
<JanC> hansin: I suppose pitivi will be fixed in "the near future" somewhere
<bruce89bot> the magic of Python
<hansin> I must have installed that during "hardy" when I installed the Ubuntu Studio meta-package.  Not why that being broken would create such a fuss...
<JanC> hansin: python2.6 is now the default instead of python2.5
<JanC> and because of that all python-based application get re-compiled for that version
<JanC> and apparently there is something in the pitivi code that python2.6 doesn't like
<JanC> hansin: please report a bug about that BTW
<hansin> Okay, that seems to make sense.  So when I tried to get Python 2.6 installed, it would hang/bork on some Pitivi issue and never fully get installed.  I guess I would have expected it to say "hey you suck package, i'm going to ignore you!!".  Okay, I'll file a bug report; that's the least I can do.
<JanC> and post the bug # here maybe (if you do it now)
<hansin> Actually, first what I will do is let my system upgrade and then try to install Pitivi and see if it screws things up again.  It may have been that I upgrade during that time period that it was posted to not upgrade and I just needed to back myself into the corner I painted myself into.  I don't want to open a BR if it is already fixed.  I'll check right now and see if anything has already been filed.
<hansin> Just reinstalled Pitivi.  I'll keep an eye on things.  Off for a reboot, but will be back later.  Thanks for the help.
<hansin> So far no problem with reinstalled Pitivi.  I'll keep tabs on it, and if there are issues I'll submit a bug.  I suspect it had more to do when I upgraded than anything else, but I watch it.
<FaMott> Bah... Exit to error: Can't init SDL No available video device... I installed SDL from source trying to play a game and now it doesn't think I have a video device.
<_stochastic_> is anyone here familiar with the best practise for editing udev rules in Jaunty?  Particularly adding raw1394 support?
<DaemonMDV> can anyone tell me what's going on with the different gstreamer plugins packages?
<DaemonMDV> like gstreamer-plugins-ugly vs. gstreamer-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<JanC> DaemonMDV: -multiverse = non-free
<DaemonMDV> so the regular package is the ugly plugins where licensing isn't the issue?
<JanC> -ugly is probably stuff that in some countries some people claim patents on or such
<JanC> like MP3
<DaemonMDV> they explain that ugly is either bad code, poorly maintained, or questionable licensing
<JanC> seems like -ugly has only decoders & -ugly-multiverse has the LAME encoder
<JanC> no, bad code is in -bad
<DaemonMDV> so I assume that the ugly plugins in Universe are the ones where code and maintainence are the issue?
<DaemonMDV> oh
<JanC> you know, there is the good, the bad & the ugly  ;-)
<DaemonMDV> yeah
<DaemonMDV> as long as Ubuntu doesn't force Fluendo on me
<DaemonMDV> I'm good
<DaemonMDV> heh
<theholyduck> gstreamer is pure concentrated evil
<theholyduck> true story
<crdlb> please do that somewhere else
<JanC> -fluendo is in a separate package
<theholyduck> ;D
<DaemonMDV> I've found that Xine plays more formats, but gstreamer is less CPU intensive
<theholyduck> DaemonMDV, i found mplayer plays all formats
<theholyduck> well not the one in jaunty obviously
<theholyduck> but whatever
<DaemonMDV> Codeina is pure concentrated evil
<DaemonMDV> for the price of the Fluendo Plugin Pack you could buy a copy of Vista
<DaemonMDV> with money left over
<JanC> yeah right
<DaemonMDV> seriously
<DaemonMDV> the Fluendo pack is $85 US
<DaemonMDV> Vista Basic OEM is $80 on Newegg
<JanC> and if you buy an OEM copy without a PC it's illegal...
<DaemonMDV> no it's not
<JanC> plus Vista Basic is barely usable anyway
<DaemonMDV> the OEM license states that you qualify as an OEM if you install it
<DaemonMDV> which technically also means you are your own tech support B-)
<DaemonMDV> Microsoft doesn't really mind normal people buying OEM software, that's why US companies sell a crapload of it to US customers
<DaemonMDV> and Microsoft has never sued
<SwedeMike> oki, Intel X4500 with UXA makes compiz misbehave since I dist-upgraded last night. turning off UXA makes the problem go away.
<DaemonMDV> it's Intel, it could be a while
<SwedeMike> couldn't even log off, it said compiz wasn't responding with UXA enabled. Everything took 2-3 seconds to respond (even typing in a xterm)
<DaemonMDV> I have an Intel board and it took them about 3-4 months before they had proper Linux drivers for it
<DaemonMDV> the kernel will actually panic if I try to use anything below 2.6.25, heh
<SwedeMike> will, this has worked for weeks (I enabled UXA a while back)
<DaemonMDV> X.org moves in mysterious ways, like unto God?
<DaemonMDV> what should I tell you? heh
<DaemonMDV> just be glad it's not still XFree86 with the 16 month wait between versions
<DaemonMDV> although it is getting considerably closer to the bad old days
<DaemonMDV> many of the reasons Keith Packard was complaining about XFree86 are starting to be true about X.org
<DaemonMDV> I'll be flamed for this, but thank god for Red Hat or X.org would be a total shambles
<DaemonMDV> they're already late with every release, imagine i they lost 35% of their contributors
<SwedeMike> hm, somehow sync to vblank was turned back on, that's probably why UXA misbehaved
<SwedeMike> if I have a bug against the -8 kernel and it's still present in -9, should I note this in the bug description?
<bz0b> hey anyone having the problem that your tty's are looking really weird? like unreadable and the print is moving around
<Slartibartfast> So i am using Thunderbird to read in Usenet groups ... sometimes somebody posts a link, which seem not to open anymore in firefox ... is this a local problem or do more people also experience this?
<Slartibartfast> already did a "mv .mozilla-thunderbird/ .mozilla-thunderbird-old" but the same result of doing nothing when i click on a link
<schmidtm> does wireless-crda 1.7 fix bug #331092
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331092 in linux "iwlagn driver fails to find 5GHz draft-N access point with CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=n for all intel wireless cards" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331092
<BetaClone> Anyone seen any guides for Wacom? Not sure if I should choose option a or b from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<egonw> hi all, plasma 4.2 on kubuntu 8.10 and 9.04 alpha keep crashing for me, and would very much appreciate some pointers on pin pointing the problem... I get debug output from the command line if I run from there, but do not see something clearly the problem... suggestions please
<scizzo-> egonw: maybe you can start with checking for help in #kubuntu?
<scizzo-> egonw: they might be able to help you with the 8.10 version at least
<egonw> scizzo-: already done that, they pointed me here :)
<scizzo-> egonw: really
<egonw> scizzo-: yes :)
<egonw> scizzo-: anyway... it seems to be problems with reading the stuff in the plasma config files
<scizzo-> egonw: system wide or for the user?
<egonw> scizzo-: I do not have any special plasmoids running, but removing the old configs makes plasma start again
<egonw> user specific
<scizzo-> egonw: so if you create a new user and login with that user then everything is working fine?
<egonw> well, at least, moving the old config just helped
<egonw> have not tried a new user
<egonw> but guess that might help too
<scizzo-> and it does not crash after changing it?
<egonw> the config?
<egonw> I removed it...
<egonw> so got fresh files from plasma defaults, I guess
<egonw> then it did not crash anymore
<egonw> but the changes were not really radical
<egonw> from my first guess...
<egonw> I would say it crashes because the config has screen sizes for my external monitor...
<scizzo-> egonw: well config files usually are the problem to crashes
<egonw> which is higher resolution...
<egonw> I think plasma does not handle that well...
<egonw> but have not confirmed that suspicion yet
<scizzo-> maybe
 * scizzo- is not using KDE
<egonw> scizzo-: no worries... I'll explore, and when I have something useful I'll report a bug...
<egonw> thanx for your thoughts
<scizzo-> egonw: well if the remove of config fixed it...then I do believe there where garbage in the config
<scizzo-> trying to pinpoint down what caused the error and crash is something that needs to be done to be able to reproduce it
<egonw> scizzo-: yes, that's what lead me to the above suspicion
<egonw> but need to do some stuff at work first
<egonw> before I can reproduce :)
<MrGoodkat_> any news regarding the intel gma500 graphic driver in jaunty?
<Slartibartfast> Anybody else having a very empty facebook page ? ... Is facebook checking Operating system?
<Slartibartfast> Hmm a user.agent string change in "about:config" seems to do nothing ... still see Jaunty in my apache access log
<gnomefreak> Slartibartfast: in FF?
<Slartibartfast> yes
<gnomefreak> Slartibartfast: thanks i will look into it sometime this week
<gnomefreak> Slartibartfast: 3.0.7 or 3.1?
<Slartibartfast> 3.0.7 here ..... but i also have an empty page with konqueror
<Slartibartfast> on 8.10 facebook looks OK
<gnomefreak> Slartibartfast: ok good that means its not firefox
<Slartibartfast> But i mean ... i can not change the Useragenent string .... it has no effect
<blizzkid> Lo all, any posssibility to get ipod-convenience installed in jaunty alpha5?   ipod-convenience: Depends: python-gpod but it is not going to be installed
<Slartibartfast> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.7) Gecko/2009030516 Ubuntu/9.04 (jaunty) Firefox/3.0.7" ... even when i changed in about:config"
<Slartibartfast> But anyway ... i need to go
<blizzkid> no-one?
<hggdh> blizzkid, alpha 5 is gone
<blizzkid> hggdh: gone? is 6 out now?
<hggdh> it will be out on March 12
<hggdh> it may be that python-gpod needs to be upgraded to python 2.6. Have you tried looking for an upgrade request on LP?
<blizzkid> hggdh: it needs python < 2.6 according to the output of apt-get
<blizzkid> and python 2.6.1 is installed
<hggdh> blizzkid, there you go. Python 2.6 is now a requirement on Jaunty
<hggdh> it probably just (hopefully) needs a nudge to a build-depends/depends on python >= 2.6
<blizzkid> hggdh: so... any chance to get it installed atm?
<hggdh> no, not without a repackaging.
<blizzkid> that's a pitty
<hggdh> well, you can also look at it as a chance to contribute ;-)
<hggdh> blizzkid, again: search for a bug on it, requesting an upgrade; if there is none, then it will take longer...
<blizzkid> I would if I could, but my programming and packaging skills are non existant ;)
<blizzkid> I've seen some bugs, but I'm not sure these are what I needed
<hggdh> you can still open a bug for it (or try #ubuntu-motu, perhaps someone will be available to repackage it). The point is: if nobody asks for it, it will certainly take longer than sooner
<blizzkid> true :)
<Finnish_> How do I tune my sound system so that it works in skype? I get audio out, but I'm not able to get my voice in
<Finnish_> And why on earth Audio Tab under recording automatically mutes my laptop's input mic? I try to toggle it on, but every time its goes muted
<yao_ziyuan> in ubuntu jaunty's gedit (2.25.8),
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone enable the Find button in the Find dialog box?
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone use the Find feature?
<yao_ziyuan> my Find button is always disabled
<hggdh> yao_ziyuan, not here
<yao_ziyuan> ok, i'll try another gtk+ widget style
<ripps> Does anybody know where I can get some documentation on the Gnome dbus multimedia keys framework?
<yao_ziyuan> hggdh: what is your gedit version?
<hggdh> 2.25.8, jaunty, like yours
<yao_ziyuan> my gedit's Find and Replace don't work
<yao_ziyuan> these dialog boxes only have the "Close" button enabled
<yao_ziyuan> other buttons are all disabled always
<yao_ziyuan> btw,
<yao_ziyuan> i'm in kde 4.2.1
<yao_ziyuan> running gedit in kde
<iamarockstar> yao_ziyuan that could be the problem
<Eruaran> dunno why he doesn't just use Kate if he's using KDE
<daftykins> KATE ftw
<robin0800> or nano
<daftykins> not quite the same category of thing to be compared
<VSpike> So, pulseaudio uses the default alsa device as a sink, amirite?
<VSpike> If so, when you select "Pulseaudio Sound Server" for playback in Sound preferences, how are you intended to change the device from which the sound emanates?
<DanaG> padevchooser / pavucontrol will let you set the default sink.
<DanaG> I don't know why it's not installed by default -- it's rather silly.
<VSpike> DanaG: I figured that was the case.  But that is a very unfriendly applet to use
<VSpike> I wondered if there was a better way
<VSpike> Actually, if you turn on network sharing and network discovery, you get nice human readable lists of your sources and sinks in the device chooser
<DanaG> oh yeah, PA 0.9.15 PPA has network features broken, for some reason.
<DanaG> it gives errors like "stream died", and "protocol error; kicking client."
<VSpike> Otherwise, you get "Default" and "Other", other presenting you with a plain textbox for you to enter the easily memorable "alsa_output.usb_device_1778_403_noserial_if0_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0"
<VSpike> Or similar
<DanaG> pavucontrol works, though.
<alex-weej> anyone know why Qt doesn't pay any attention to font hinting settings anymore?
<DanaG> right-click on an output device.
<VSpike> If you go into the Pulse Audio manager you get a slightly better list of source and sinks but no way to choose one as default
<alex-weej> it's using the BCI font hinting when Gtk uses unhinteed
<DanaG> oh yeah, another stupid thing: no way to choose which device to monitor with pavumeter.
<VSpike> DanaG: aha yes, you're right
<VSpike> DanaG: doesn't seem to work for me though
<VSpike> I changed the HDA Intel to default, and "Default Sink" is set to "Default" but the sound comes out of the USB phone still
<VSpike> That's using the "Test" button in the Sound Preferences
<VSpike> But changing Default Sink to "johncc@gort:HDA Intel - ALC260 Analog" works
<eternal_p> good morning all..I am just wondering if someone can give me a direction on getting Sun's 64-bit firefox plugin going...I am stuck with icetea
<void^> there's a 64bit plugin now?
<thiebaude> eternal_p: you can use 32 bit if you want
<thiebaude> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538207&highlight=firefox+java&page=3
<eternal_p> anyone elses' adobe reader crash upon loading
 * Eruaran doesn't use Adobe Reader
<CosmiChaos> Does somebody know how to enable nautilus to create thumbnails for mpeg and x264??? I have it working for xvid, all unstripped packages and thumbnailers installed. Please help.
<pavs> Hey guys, after the recent jaunty update I cannot boot in to my windows. When I select "Other Operating Systems:" from my boot menu, I get "Error 11: Unrecognized Device String". I can hit any keys to go back to grub boot list.
<pavs> Ok. Never mind. Its working now :) There were so many kernels to boot in to I missed the last entry on boot the windows partition.
<unixdawg> ok its time to fix firefoox and seamonkey and gstreamer
<pavs> Anyone knows if jaunty will look more or less the same way previous brownish looks we are so used to seeing by default? I know the log-in screen but will the default look will change too?
<unixdawg> depends on the version
<unixdawg> are you useing xumuntu or kubuntu
<unixdawg> m/b
<pavs> ubuntu.
<unixdawg> then mostlikly it will remain ubuntu colors
<Eruaran> There are no plans to change the default colour scheme for 9.04... They will be fore 9.10 though.
<Eruaran> *for
<pavs> awesome. 9.10 is koala right? I read Mark Shuttlewort's entry about hiring designers to work on Ubuntu, wasn't sure which release.
<daftykins> pavs may i ask why you're asking all this?
<iamarockstar> pavs: 9.10
<pavs> daftykins just curious. I thought this was the channel for jaunty? Not supposed to discuss this in #ubuntu
<iamarockstar> pavs: yeah trure
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<BUGabundo> what's up with the key chain on jaunty?
<BUGabundo> anyone has a bug for it?
<BUGabundo> akgraner: hi gorgeouse
<Eruaran> KPackageKit is no longer broken
<Eruaran> I just noticed its working now
<Eruaran> :D
<kosmonaut> just a short question here: what desktop search engine will jaunty have?
<kosmonaut> beagle? tracker?
<gumpert345> hi, is there an easy way to update from kubuntu 8.10 to jaunty jackalope ?
<JanC> kosmonaut: tracker I suppose
<JanC> gumpert345: update-manager -d
<kosmonaut> JanC: I am asking cause I cant find tracker on Alpha5
<kosmonaut> (sure I could install it...but it's not there by default AFAIK)
<JanC> kosmonaut: well, I only did an upgrade ツ
<BUGabundo> kosmonaut: I heard some one say it was removed from the seeds
<charlie-tca> kosmonaut: does it tell you here - http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha5
<JanC> gumpert345: running jaunty isn't always "easy" though
<gumpert345> JanC is update-manager a gnome program? it says, its not installed yet
<BUGabundo> gumpert345: it should be installed!
<JanC> gumpert345: I guess it has a Kubuntu version too
<BUGabundo> please check if you have also the metapackage
<BUGabundo> k/ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> JanC: its cross WE AFAIK
<JanC> gumpert345: update-manager-kde
<gumpert345> I run adept but I couldnt  use it for dist upgrade
<kosmonaut> charlie-tca: not sure what you mean...i cant find anything realted to desktopsearch...(maybe i am blind)
<charlie-tca> kosmonaut: I am sorry. I meant that for gunpert3345
<BUGabundo> gumpert345: I should have read colin latest email on that!
<kosmonaut> charlie-tca: ok...no problem ;-) I was just wondering
<charlie-tca> gumpert345: did you check the release notes
<JanC> gumpert345: but remember that jaunty is still alpha; things will break and you might have to fix things yourself (sometimes even without X)
<gumpert345> oh,
<charlie-tca> ttp://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha5
<charlie-tca> kosmonaut: I suppose I would too on that one
<kosmonaut> :)
 * charlie-tca going hide again
<kosmonaut> something i do not really undestand...what is the use of that little mail-symbol on the panel. it say (something like) pidgin internet-message-service. Now when ever i get some IM via pidgin I got 2 alerts in the panel: 1. from pidgin 2. from this new message icon. Don't understand the use of it
<BUGabundo> kosmonaut: the idea is that the pidgin ico will go away some time soon
<BUGabundo> hi maco. welcomed
<maco> BUGabundo: which is a good thing
<maco> because its not a notification and thus does not belong in the notification area
<BUGabundo> maco: like the IPv6 thingy
<maco> now if only they'd get rid of that stupid hiding and use normal minimize
<kosmonaut> BUGabundo: so it's still work in progress right?
<maco> and exit on close
<maco> like the rest of the world
<BUGabundo> maco: I was at Tokamak... I saw the discussion of kde guys about all of that! it's a lovelly plan
<BUGabundo> maco: I one of those that like the app to be minimized some where... no need to have a FULL app space on the tray
<maco> BUGabundo: had to start using quassel bug #341106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341106 in irssi "Irssi sometimes sends no packets when using IPv6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341106
<maco> BUGabundo: minimized to where windows minimize makes sense to me
<maco> why have 2 places for minimized windows to go (the window list and the notification area)?
<BUGabundo> then we need a dock to minimized progs, like the plasma spec wants!
<maco> or just get rid of the window list!
<BUGabundo> oops... I'm not supposed to mention that on public
<maco> my windows minimize to simply being invisible
<maco> if i want a window back, i alt+tab
 * BUGabundo places dark glasses and Flashes everyone (aka MIB stile)
<maco> BUGabundo: um, so you know, flashes means something else in english
<BUGabundo> buubs
<maco> not when a guy does it
<BUGabundo> no?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> what then?
<maco> indecent exposure of another sort
<BUGabundo> I bet that would everyone forget what I said.... lol even better then MIB ehehe
<Eruaran> oh...
<fosco__> inal de root
<Eruaran> KPackageKit is integrated with KDE's System Settings
<Eruaran> very nice !
<fosco__> ups, sorry
<Eruaran> guys, this is awesome
<Eruaran> Great work Kubuntu team
<kosmonaut> does some1 use Thunderbird here? Just want to know if message-filters work for you in TB?
<Eruaran> TB ?
<kosmonaut> thunderbird
<Eruaran> oooh
<Eruaran> :P
<kosmonaut> sorry i kind of lazy today
<BUGabundo> kosmonaut: ask on #ubuntu-mozillateam
<kosmonaut> good "."
<DanaG> BUGabundo: you said "flashes", and I thought of a guy giving a smile and having his teeth make a "shiny" sound.
<BUGabundo> hehe
<gumpert345> I tried to update but I get this message: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libi/libio-socket-ssl-perl/libio-socket-ssl-perl_1.18-1_all.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<BUGabundo> gumpert345: change to another mirror and try again
<BUGabundo> NEVER do an upgrade while incomplete or Parcial
<michael__> I got disconnected from transmission and now my download is going very slowly, what should I do?
<BUGabundo> michael__: have better ratio
<mathias> hi, my  problem umts wvdial network-manager 7.0.x and umtsmon can't connect on wvdial i get the message "... no carrier..." after ATDT can somebody help me? btw. modem is Hauwei e620
<maco> BUGabundo: ratio only matters on private trackers, i thought
<igascream> hi I'm using alpha 5 and want to know if it is safe to switch to ext4 ? Is it possible to lose data?
<danbhfive> igascream: AFAIK, ext4 is included in jaunty for testing, and will be considered stable for koala.  I did see a bug report about people loosing data...
<igascream> thanks alot
<igascream> also have some issue with ati driver. there are blinking white strips on screen.... is it a known bug?
<igascream> Is bootchart now saves it's logs in archive ? I cant make it generate pictures what may be the problem?
<CosmiChaos> Does somebody know how to enable nautilus to create thumbnails for mpeg and x264??? I have it working for xvid, all unstripped packages and thumbnailers installed. Please help.
<crdlb> CosmiChaos: can totem play them?
<CosmiChaos> crdlb: yes
<Alexia_Death> Anybody else having knetworkmanager problems?
<CosmiChaos> crdlb: oh wait you are right it cant, what to do?
<crdlb> nautilus is using totem-video-thumbnailer to get the thumbnails
<CosmiChaos> crdlb: i have all totem packages installed all lib*-unstripped
<CosmiChaos> crdlb: thanks for that information, but do you know how to make totem able to process x264 and mpeg?
<crdlb> presumably, one of the plugin packs would cover that
<crdlb> for gstreamer
<CosmiChaos> crdlb: all gstreamer-plugins are installed :(
<tuxxy__> hey all wondering if anyone had twinview setup and working on jaunty yet
<CosmiChaos> crdlb: i have installed base good bad bad-multiverse ugly ugly-multiverse farsight and ffmpeg plugins for gstreamer installed. it still does not work.
<CosmiChaos> Can anyone help he? I have thumbnails for XVID but not for MPEG and X264 in jaunty? Does anyone see thumbnails of such on anyones system?
<crdlb> err, your problem is that gstreamer can't play them, not that they're not being thumbnailed :)
<CosmiChaos> ok so why does gstreamer not play them? the plugins are all installed!
<crdlb> nice, TED videos + totem = segfault
<CosmiChaos> crdlb: please in english
<crdlb> I just tried to play a ted.com video (hires version) and totem segfaulted
<crdlb> all of them do it too
<CosmiChaos> crdlb: i thought it would be gstreamer that had a problem? .... *confused*
<crdlb> yep, segfault in gst-launch-0.10 too
<CosmiChaos> i dont know what a *.ted video is either you are riddling man im on another side of the universe then you
<SwedeMike> CosmiChaos: www.ted.com perhaps?
<SwedeMike> they have a lot of videos
<CosmiChaos> perfhaps i ddnt know that
<CosmiChaos> i dont know and care what anyone has got, i have got a mpeg, a x264 and a xvid, all playing fine with vls and mplayer, but the thumbnails in nautilus are missing for x264 and meg thats all my problem is made of
<CosmiChaos> so ifid like to know how to provide furthe rinformations to this gstreamer/totem/nautilus-bug whatsoever
<CosmiChaos> What i got out of totem is this playing an MPEG: ** Message: Error: Internal data stream error.gstmpegdemux.c(762): gst_flups_demux_sink_event (): /GstPlayBin:play/GstDecodeBin:decodebin0/GstMpegPSDemux:mpegpsdemux0:Can't push EOS downstream
<CosmiChaos> crdlb: i tried installing gstreamer plugins mpeg mux and demux that require to remove bad, now the internal data stream error issappears, no video output but no crash
<CosmiChaos> but still no thumbnails :(
<CosmiChaos> i gonna use mms, that uses ffmpeg thumbnailer
<phytopius> someone knows something about a driver for ati radeion graphic cards with jaunty.. still dosn't work on my laptop
<blueyed> "Lock screen" does not work in Kubuntu anymore?! confirmations?
<blueyed> Also, when the screen gets blanked, it takes ~30-60 seconds after waking it up before any mouse/keyboard input is registered.
<Ienorand> DOes anyone know if bug 284377 has been solved in latest build?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/284377/+text)
<Ienorand> Hmm, lp problems?..
<kindofabuzz> when i make a desktop launcher, it comes out as a <whatever>.desktop, then i have to give it trust in order to run. is this something new in jaunty? or just not fixed yet?
<kindofabuzz> even when i select something in the menu and choose to place it on the desktop, it does the same thing
<kindofabuzz> nvm, it's a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/340425
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 340425 in gnome-panel "[Jaunty] Desktop launchers created with wrong permissions set" [Low,Triaged]
<antoranz> HI, guys!
<antoranz> I'm having a core dump on apt
<antoranz> what can I do?
<antoranz> I last updated like 6 or 7 years ago
<antoranz> I mean, hours! :-D
<Ienorand> Does anyone know if bug 284377 has been solved in latest build?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284377 in linux "No NET with 2.6.27: No buffer space available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284377
<hggdh> antoranz, I had a similar issue a few days ago
<hggdh> antoranz, and I am trying to remember what I did...
<antoranz> should I install http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.7.20.2ubuntu2_i386.deb directly?
<antoranz> I still get the cire dump
<hggdh> this is not your current apt version?
<antoranz> Fuck!
<Seeker`> !language | antoranz
<ubottu> antoranz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<antoranz> k, sorry
<antoranz> In the backtrce the last call is 0xb7cac5eb in strlen () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<antoranz> if I put it on a pastebin, could anybody look at the backtrace and tell me where I have to head? :-)
<hggdh> pastebin the bt
<antoranz> k
<antoranz> give me a second
<kindofabuzz> alpha 6 today?
<hggdh> should be (if you are already on March 12)
<antoranz> there you go: http://www.pastebin.ca/1358542
<kindofabuzz> oh, only march 11 here
<hggdh> antoranz, I do not think this is the same issue I had. It is probably a good idea to open a bug on it
<antoranz> not what I wanted to hear... I would have loved to get a couple of sudos instead. :-)
<hggdh> :-)
<lordnoid> Hi I don't have sound in flash on ubuntu jaunty alpha.. using 64-bit.. swfdec or proprietary flash doesn't matter
<skyjumper> anyone have adobe reader working in jaunty amd64?
<skyjumper> it freezes after loading here
<kindofabuzz> get rid of adobe =)
<unixdawg> <unixdawg> I need to get jaunty 64 and load it on my64 laptop
<unixdawg> <unixdawg> url
<TheInfinity> !cdimages
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdimages
<TheInfinity> !cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<TheInfinity> !images
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about images
<TheInfinity> :/
<TheInfinity> unixdawg: read topic :p
<antoranz> where can I get the .deb for libstdc++6?
<skyjumper> antoranz: packages.ubuntu.com
<unixdawg> apt-get
<antoranz> well... that was an oversight on my part
<antoranz> hold on
<antoranz> well... I updated all packages involved in the backtrace (download/dpkg) but the problem remains
<antoranz> I already created the bug report
<dtchen> lordnoid: sorry, connection issues. if you responded, please repaste
<antoranz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/341402
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 341402 in apt "apt-get: segmentation fault (jaunty)" [Undecided,New]
<antoranz> that's it
<lordnoid> dtchen, I didn't.. did you ask me something?
<antoranz> kde doesn't want to start either... perhaps both problems are related?
<dtchen> lordnoid: yes, i asked if you had audible audio in non-{swf,flv} media
<dtchen> lordnoid: (it likely didn't go through due to client pinging out)
<lordnoid> in amarok2 it's working fine, but I don't have sound in VLC either
<lordnoid> I was just about to try disabling pulseaudio
<dtchen> lordnoid: are you logged into through kdm or gdm using kde or gnome?
<lordnoid> but im now in kde
<lordnoid> kdm, kde
<unixdawg> kde rulzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<unixdawg> sorry
<dtchen> lordnoid: ok, kde doesn't use pulseaudio by default, but it should autospawn
<dtchen> lordnoid: please try: killall pulseaudio; pulseaudio -vvv
<dtchen> lordnoid: then pastebin the debug spew for me, please
<lordnoid>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/129953/
<lordnoid> dtchen, I'm playing youtube at the end
<lordnoid> and im hearing some weak noise
<dtchen> lordnoid: can you use pavucontrol to migrate the stream to the desired output device and/or adjust the volume?
<lordnoid> hm yes it is in there
<lordnoid> dtchen, I can adjust volume and only have one output
<unixdawg> ok this wil give me something to do tongiht
<unixdawg> lol
<dtchen> lordnoid: and both the default sink and the application are set to 100% ?
<lordnoid> dtchen, yes
<lordnoid> hm firefox crashes now
<lordnoid> bleh amarok doesn't work anymore too :(
<lordnoid> shall I switch to gnome and disable pulseaudio to see what that does?
<dtchen> lordnoid: you'll first need to disable autospawn
<lordnoid> dtchen, how?
<dtchen> lordnoid: comment out the autospawn line in /etc/pulse/client.conf
<lordnoid> ok done
<lordnoid> brb then
<unixdawg> ok this sucks my laptop runs better then my desktop and its older
<Dillizar> hey
<Dillizar> will 9.04 kill the webcam like 8.10??
<dtchen> we need more information regarding the specific webcam
<dtchen> and we need a bug report referencing "like 8.10"
<Dillizar> dtchen, dunno but on 8.04 my web cam was working and lot more
<dtchen> Dillizar: please provide hardware info on your web cam
<Dillizar> its a labtec
<dtchen> specifically?
<Dillizar> as i recall they said that some drivers were removed from 8.10
<Dillizar> there are only 6-7 models i think
<Dillizar> :)
<dtchen> you should check lspci/lsusb or lshal
<lordnoid> well still only noise
<dtchen> lordnoid: what sort of noise?
<lordnoid> now all programs stopped their sound
<lordnoid> oss works fine :p
<lordnoid> uh it's not loud
<dtchen> ok, so we start at the bottom.
<lordnoid> some crackling noise
<dtchen> run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and tell me the url
<dtchen> (download it, run it as a bash script)
<unixdawg> you need to install the alsa-oss also
<dtchen> and if you're only using ALSA directly, make sure your user is in the audio group.
<Dillizar> dtchen, Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:0929 Logitech, Inc. Labtec WebCam Pro
<lordnoid> Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=24bd5f138c0dc6d6124d260baf177cf4ad54e064
<dtchen> Dillizar: now cross-reference that ID (046d:0929) with bug reports in jaunty affecting the `linux' source package
<lordnoid> I don't have alsa-oss..
<dtchen> you don't need alsa-oss
<Dillizar> dtchen, i am trying something called easycam :D
<Dillizar> but its lil bit french
<Dillizar> :D
<dtchen> ah
<dtchen> lordnoid: your PCM is set to 0.
<Dillizar> and i dont trust french specially with electronics :P
<lordnoid> ah youre right
<lordnoid> still no sound though lol
<dtchen> lordnoid: see your Surround, Center, LFE, and Side controls, too
<lordnoid> yeah but I only have 2 speakers
<dtchen> note they're all zeroed and muted
<Ienorand> anyone know when kernel 2.6.29 is goind to pop up in jaunty?
<dtchen> Ienorand: it won't.
<lordnoid> dtchen, thanks :D my sound is back
<dtchen> lordnoid: which control did you have to adjust?
<lordnoid> surrond,center,lfe,side
<Ienorand> dtchen: okay, I was wondering since bug 284377 seems to be fixed with it...
<lordnoid> I dont know why
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284377 in linux "No NET with 2.6.27: No buffer space available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284377
<dtchen> lordnoid: did you happen to get which one?
<lordnoid> because im really sure my speakers are on the right output :p
<lordnoid> ill try one by one
<dtchen> thanks.
<askand> Is evolution crashing for everyone else too when using calendar?
<dtchen> i'll probably need to build logic into alsa-util.c to twiddle them
<Ienorand> It is a bit annaoying since this is stopping me from doing any testing on my machine atm.
<dtchen> Ienorand: are you using a mainline build from ~kernel-ppa?
<lordnoid> dtchen, uh I disabled them again but the sound is still working :p
<dtchen> lordnoid: what do you mean by disabled?
<askand> Is anyone else having big problems with pulseaudio that werent there in intrepid?
<lordnoid> dtchen, back to zero and muted
<dtchen> askand: well, yes
<dtchen> askand: what specifically, however?
<askand> dtchen: scrathy sound, totem suddenly stops playing music and I have to close it, kill pulseaudio and restart it
<dtchen> lordnoid: did you need to add your user to @audio?
<dtchen> askand: which specific package revision of pulseaudio?
<lordnoid> dtchen, I didn't do that..
<Ienorand> dtchen: no I'm just using daily lives, and I get no network connection at all
<askand> dtchen: Version: 0.9.14-0ubuntu11
<askand> dtchen: It feels like different apps is competing to reach soundoutput
<dtchen> askand: did you enable glitch-free in /etc/pulse/default.pa ?
<lordnoid> dtchen, but the only user in the audio group is "pulse"
<dtchen> lordnoid: ok, that's proper
<askand> dtchen: no, do I just add glitch-free to the bottom?
<dtchen> askand: no, find the load-module module-hal-detect tsched=0 line, and remove tsched=0
<dtchen> then kill pulseaudio
<askand> dtchen: Ah remember seeing that, that lennart-developer-guy was angry on the ubuntukernel but this was a workaround
<dtchen> askand: the root cause of your symptom is fairly complicated and involves two parts: the kernel (`linux' source package) and pulseaudio (`pulseaudio')
<dtchen> i've already fixed the pulseaudio portion
<unixdawg> when is gstreamer going to be fixed
<dtchen> i'm evaluating whether the linux portion is mergeable into jaunty's `linux'
<askand> dtchen: I applaud your work :)
<unixdawg> so that when users play mp3/avi they dont play at x2 speed
<dtchen> also, not all hardware plays nicely with the default setting of tsched=0 (glitch-free disabled)
<askand> unixdawg: I dont have that, sounds funny but annoying :)
<dtchen> some users get better performance with glitch-free enabled due to broken hardware
<dtchen> some users get better performance with it disabled due to broken hardware
<Dillizar> dtchen, Module gspca not found. i need this :D and i dont know what it is but i had it in 8.04
<dtchen> either way, we have to fudge around broken hardware somewhere
<askand> dtchen: That sounds like a complicated problem indeed
<unixdawg> I do on all 4 of my systems
<unixdawg> the music jumps and plays at what sounds lik x2 speed
<dtchen> Ienorand: are you planning to test in a vm?
<dtchen> Ienorand: if so, you could try http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.29-rc7/
<askand> unixdawg: I remember suffering from that bug when I had smoked bad things.. ;) just kidding, do you have a link to the report?
<unixdawg> it happens in audacious
<unixdawg> and no I have no link to the report on the issue
<dtchen> which issue?
<dtchen> audio aberrations?
<dtchen> that's bug 330814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330814 in linux "snd_pcm_avail_update() returning absurd values causes PulseAudio to abort" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814
<unixdawg> ok it seems to be fixed as of today
<unixdawg> yesterday it was not working
<unixdawg> I just updated my laptop and now its working correctly
<shane_> I have an sd card mounted as /home on my eeepc in jaunty. Up until very recently gdm tells me /home doesn't exist when I try to log in. If I mount with mount -a, it works and I can log in. Why isn't this being mounted on boot like the "auto" option commands?
<maco> anyone else finding that evolution won't start?
<dtchen> 18:21 < askand> Is evolution crashing for everyone else too when using calendar?
<maco> er....but that suggests it launches to begin with, then crashes when you go to the calendar
<bruce89> works for me
<dtchen> fresh login?
<maco> will try
<bruce89> anything interesting in a terminal?
<maco> just the usual atk warnings
<dtchen> Cycom: i'll need you to test a kernel from my ppa in ~6 hours
<shane_> I wonder if a recent update broke the possibility of mounting the sd at /home on boot. At least that's what I'm seeing with no changes to fstab
<hggdh> mako, what evo version?
<hggdh> maco ^^
<hggdh> and sorry to make you in a shark ...
<dtchen> as long as you pronounced the short 'a', you're fine
<hggdh> :-)
<shane_> I broke down and added /bin/mount /home to my rc.local to mount my sd card automatically. Something with a recent jaunty update broke my fstab
<hggdh> jeez, Evo startup is getting to be a pain...
<syockit> when I get a lockup that still allows me to SysRq-b, who can I blame: X11, or the kernel?
<mase_work> syockit: can you ssh in ?
<syockit> on my other laptop when that happened, yes
<syockit> mase_work: sorry not pinging
<skyjumper> i'm trying to get adobe reader to run on amd64, but it keeps loading 64bit libs from /usr/lib
<skyjumper> setting an LD_LIBRARY_PATH didn't do it
<skyjumper> any ideas?
<dtchen> skyjumper: did you install ia32-libs
<bruce89> I wonder why adobe reader is needed at all
<skyjumper> dtchen: of course
<skyjumper> bruce89: irrelevant
<dtchen> skyjumper: please ldd the actual acroread executable and pastebin the output
<skyjumper> ooh just found ia32-apt-get. now that's elite
<dtchen> :)
<syockit> when I get a lockup that still allows me to either SysRq-b, or ssh in, who can I blame: X11, or the kernel?
<syockit> I need a program name to curse when that happens
<dtchen> see: graphics driver, possibly linux
<syockit> I take it as the kernel then?
<syockit> S('J&%$  2.6.28 !!!
<dtchen> i would look first at the graphics driver and then pop the stack
<skyjumper> dtchen: not sure how to ldd this binary... $ ldd /opt/Adobe/Reader8/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread
<skyjumper> /usr/bin/ldd: line 117: /opt/Adobe/Reader8/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread: No such file or directory
<skyjumper> it also runs like this from a script: "/lib/ld-linux.so.2 /opt/Adobe/Reader8/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread"
<bruce89> file /opt/Adobe/Reader8/Reader/intellinux/bin/acroread ?
<skyjumper> yes?
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-12
<mase_work> syockit: if you can ssh in its prolly an X thing
<mase_work> sorry for the late reply
<bruce89> skyjumper: I was wondering as to what the acroread file actually is
<syockit> mase_work: thanks
<skyjumper> that's the actual binary, from adobe's own .deb
<syockit> '%#(8fd#%  xorg-xserver-7.4!!!
<syockit> skyjumper: why do you have an intellinux directory? btw, I've tried ldd-ing the bin, but it says 'not dynamic executable'
<skyjumper> syockit: that's what adobe's .deb package created
<syockit> skyjumper: the latest one? because I also downloaded deb from adobe too
<skyjumper> latest as of earlier today
 * syockit fails for using also and too in the same sentence
<syockit> oh, I missed the x64 reference from earlier. that might explain the difference in file placement
<skyjumper> syockit: just re-downloaded the package, it does have an intellinux dur
<skyjumper> dir
<syockit> yes, x64 and i386 would be different, I missed that
<syockit> wait, i still don't know whether they have an x64 build or not
<syockit> oh, it's 32-bit only, so debs shouldn't differ
<syockit> I'll try installing again to see if it really differs
<syockit> oh, found it!
<syockit> it is there, and ldd gives the same error you mentioned
<dtchen> that's a shame.
<dtchen> i suppose you can try prepending linux32
<dtchen> otherwise you may need an actual chroot
<skyjumper> linux32 didn't work
<skyjumper> it did work under intrepid... what could have changed?
<syockit> arghh xorg hung again! at least this time it allows me to ctrl-alt-f1
<dtchen> syockit: does alt+sysrq+r and then alt+sysrq+k work?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> so what's this about the ext4 corruption bug?
<syockit> dtchen: what is k supposed to do again? anyway, this time it allows me to kill gdm, so no problem
<syockit> Roey: allocation delays are longer in ext4, so when people try to hard reset pc right after it hangs, they possibly get more data loss
<Roey> syockit:  but I thought that this only affects kde4, and that for that matter ext4 is journaled (and even then, according to /., it is not ext4's fault necessarily)
<syockit> Roey: yes it's not ext4's fault, but end-users don't see it that way
<syockit> they only want their previous configs intact
<SeveredCross> Has anyone been able to build the kvm module on Jaunty?
<Roey> syockit:  question is, will /I/ be affected
<Roey> I just installed Jaunty a5
<SeveredCross> I keep getting some silly errors about "file or folder doesn't exist," when I'm clearly inside the folder at the moment, and it certainly exist.
<Roey> with kde4.
<Roey> and ext4.
<Roey> :P
<syockit> Roey: maybe yes if you use default sync settings
<dtchen> you probably want to grab a daily and reinstall
<DanaG> I haven't had any big issues caused by ext4... but I happen to use commit=900 and data=journal.
<DanaG> Long commit time, and all data goes through journal.
<syockit> Roey: one of the reasons I changed to gnome was because i no longer want to keep backups of my ~/.kde
<syockit> Roey: but then, I knew nothing of how to properly use journalling
<dtchen> err, you probably *should* keep backups of ~/.kde anyhow
<dtchen> e.g., i keep ~/.gnome and ~/.gconf in a VCS
<syockit> actually if possible, I'd want to keep backups of .mozilla and other things too
<Roey> hmm.
<Roey> ok.
<syockit> but backing up cache is plain stupid, i know, but I'm lazy
<Roey> i'll keep backups of ~/.kde
<syockit> I used the good old cp -ur ~/.kde ~/.kdeold
<syockit> because too lazy setting up rsync or any backup solutions at all
<Roey> ah
<Roey> oh I use dirvish every night to back up to an external drive
<Roey> and then I swap that drive every week
<Roey> with one I keep at my parents' house.
<Roey> and then my main drives are in a softraid1
 * DanaG wishes there were something like the ZFS snapshots feature -- it's a copy-on-write--based thing.
<syockit> the thing is, kubuntu crashed too often back then, and I kept losing .kde every other day. that's why I needed a simple copy side-by-side
<dtchen> DanaG: try lvm snapshotting
<Roey> I have issues here with my system.
<syockit> lately I just lost my folding@home work unit, probably lost just as it was trying to write to disk
<DanaG> Can that back up snapshots to another disk?
<Roey> my first issue is with intel 945 drivers in X.  Until 2.6.2 gets released, there's no acceleration....
<Roey> sucks!
<Roey> and it's a known issue!!
<dtchen> DanaG: yes
<DanaG> I've never used lvm.
<syockit> any tutorial/guide out there on how to properly use ext4, considering there are still many apps that don't use fsync/fdatasync well?
<JanC> syockit: only use it on a system that will never crash
<Cycom> howdy :)
<Cycom> dtchen:  haven
<dtchen> "haven"?
<dtchen> sorry, but i'm not shepherd book
<Cycom> arg! dtchen I haven't tested the audio jack on the dell mini 9, but the speakers seem to work out of the box
<robink> Anyone know what revision of webkit-gtk is currently being used in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Cycom> the ' key is down next to the left arrow on this dinkey keyboard, as opposed to the left of the enter key, which I hit instead
<dtchen> Cycom: anyhow, i have fixes for you, but the source failed to build due to an inane missing ABI check
<dtchen> i'll see if i can isolate them for you and provide a diff and/or binaries against 2.6.28-9.31-generic
<Cycom> dtchen: what's and ABI check?
<DanaG> Oh hey, is there any way to take an existing, bootable, but broken-package-state system, and use it to launch a fresh install without a CD?
<DanaG> I have a system that can't upgrade any further (is currently on Hardy)... it just freezes at building package states.
<DanaG> oh wait, it unfroze.
<sparr> time for a game of "what breaks on dist-upgrade"
<Othor> anyone know why my mouse pointer jumps around when my laptops power cord is not plugged in?
<Quinn_Storm> hey, quick question -- apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) is fetching some kind of empty metapackage instead of the linux source, what is the current 'correct' way to apply a patch to the stock kernel and get a proper kernel that matches it in all other ways?
<SeveredCross> Install linux-source and linux-headers packages.
<SeveredCross> Not necessarily those named ones, but the correct ones for your kernel.
<Quinn_Storm> and how do I get from there to a deb built by the official build process?
<Quinn_Storm> I want it to be as much like the stock kernel as possible
<Lounge> after updated to the latest kernel-image today jaunty won't bootup anymore
<Lounge> keeps saying somthing about kernel panic
<Lounge> 2.6.28-9
<crdlb> are you using ext4?
<Lounge> yes
<crdlb> that may be why
<Lounge> ext4 ontop of encrypted lvm
<Lounge> is there a way to get it to generate an error report?
<Lounge> or a debug backtrace?
<Gartral2> im here only to point out that nvidia has released newer drivers than what are available in the restricted drivers in ubuntu (Version: 96.43.09) site has Version: 96.43.11
<KDesk> hi
<Unksi> hi
<KDesk> I have kpackagekit installed, but it doesn't work, when I click on refresh the message "Waiting for service to start" apears, but nothing more happens. How can I start the service?
<kindofabuzz> is gedit snippits broken or is it just me?
<KDesk> does packagekit work right now in kubuntu?
<kam> kindofabuzz: works for me in yesterday's daily livecd
<Cycom> does totem-gstreamer still support automagic handling of iso playback, like a DVD iso?
<JanC> no idea
<JanC> (IME the only app that can reliably play DVDs is Ogle...)
<Cycom> JanC: totem-gstreamer and totem-xine could just fine in 8.10, but now when I try to do what I did before (click and drag the iso to toem) it mounts the iso, and then can't play the foler.
<JanC> unfortunately Ogle is more or less abondoned and only half of the GUI works  :-/
<Cycom> folder*
<JanC> hm, I don't have a DVD ISO laying around
<Cycom> I'm also playing them over a network share so...
<Cycom> JanC: VLC seem to work ok.
<JanC> yeah, the mount ISO thing has always worked with VLC for me
<JanC> the play DVD correctly with menus etc. was not always okay though
<Cycom> like I said though, totem-xine at the very least was able to play dvds fine in 8.10
<JanC> Cycom: so, file a regression bug
<JanC> (if it doesn't exist yet)
<kindofabuzz> i got some kernel updates awhile ago, was that alpha 5?
<kindofabuzz> or 6 or whatever
<JanC> maybe
<JanC> if there comes no newer kernel before alpha 6  ;)
<DanaG> grr, stupid unetbootin... won't boot from SD card.
<DanaG> It keeps mounting my hdd ext4 partition... over and over...
<DanaG> ... and over
<DanaG> ... and over
<DanaG> .. and not getting anywhere.
<DanaG> ... and usb-creator won't let you apply an image to other bootable devices, such as SD cards.
<DanaG> stupid usb-creator.
<DanaG> E: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_delay() returned a value that is exceptionally large: 735228 bytes (3829 ms).
<DanaG> E: alsa-util.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<DanaG> E: rtpoll.c: Assertion 'usec <= ((pa_usec_t) 1000000ULL)*60ULL*60ULL' failed at pulsecore/rtpoll.c:548, function pa_rtpoll_set_timer_relative(). Aborting.
<DanaG> grr, damned assertions.
<DanaG> I mean, isn't it bad manners to compile things with assertions so they abort like that?
<JanC> depends
<JanC> maybe they just saved your hardware  ;)
<DanaG> goddamnit, PA just randomly died again.
<DanaG> It keeps happening!
<DanaG> Exact same error.
<DanaG> And it KEEPS happening.
<DanaG> Over and over again.  Really frickin' annoying.
<beardbar> oh hi jaunty
<beardbar> i know jaunty is still in alpha but was wondering if any web developers are using it anyways to develope on.
<mase_work> beardbar: erm..in what way?
<mase_work> i am using it to develop on..ie its my desktop
<mase_work> its pretty broken in areas but none that affect how i use it
<mase_work> aside from my graphics is a bit slow
<mase_work> but thems the breaks
<mase_work> as in do i have any servers deployed with it..no
<beardbar> mase_work: I mean in the way that you use it as your desktop along with a local test enviroment with your sites and applications like gimp, bluefish etc.
<mase_work> beardbar: i don't have apache+db on the laptop it's self. Gimp seems to work, i use kdevelop ( also beta ) which works ok for me
<beardbar> mase_work: basically im trying to decide if I can make due for 10 weeks or so until it goes stable or go with 8.0.4, i just dont want to do a fresh install 3 months from now.
<mase_work> its just slow pretty much
<mase_work> why not 8.10 ?
<beardbar> if thats the latest then ya, been awhile since I looked at what the latest versions are.
<mase_work> yeh latest is 8.10
<mase_work> its pretty good
<mase_work> my reasons for jaunty are basically to do with the kernel and intel drivers and the amount of wakeups
<mase_work> its a laptop so power consumption is somewhat better
<mase_work> at least for my components
<beardbar> I think i'll go ahead and go with jaunty though and live with it, I have a pretty beefy machine, just hope it can auto detect multiple monitors. i have 3 28" samsungs that were a pain to get working last time i tried ubuntu a year ago.
<mase_work> it depends on your hardware
<mase_work> if you have an ATI card or use proprietary drivers
<mase_work> you don't want jaunty
<IntuitiveNipple> beardbar: You may well have problems. Xorg and friends is currently having problems with multiple monitors/screens
<mase_work> beardbar: Xorg is probably the most broken thing at this point in time
<IntuitiveNipple> Several 'popular' bugs in Launchpad on the subject
<beardbar> i have dual GeForce 9800GT cards
<mase_work> beardbar: i doubt nvidia have released anything that will work with jaunty's kernel + Xorg atm
<beardbar> intuitiveNipple: ahh ya that might be a show stopper for me
<DanaG> god **** damnit, PA, STOP ABORTING!
<shaya> is fglrx not supposed to work in jaunty at the moment?
<shaya> just upgraded and it jockey says its active, but it doesn't seem to be using it
<kindofabuzz> shaya, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha5
<kindofabuzz> see known issues
<kindofabuzz> shaya, A new XServer, version 1.6, is included in Alpha 4. The binary proprietary fglrx driver is not yet supported for this server and will exhibit various serious issues if run against it. Users of this driver are encouraged to wait or to switch to the open source -ati driver in the meantime.
<shaya> kindofabuzz: well
<shaya> I'm running ati supposedly
<shaya> but glxinfo crashes :)
<shaya> as does every glx app
<shaya> assuming some other issue
<shaya> doesn't really bother me, as I don't really use them, just was wondering
<xtknight> anyone getting random crashes with ath5k?
<beardbar> i guess I should ask, when jaunty releases will 8.10 users be able to upgrade or have to do a fresh install?
<xtknight> beardbar, you can dist-upgrade as always :)
<xtknight> distribution upgrade
<beardbar> oh then done deal
<beardbar> thanks guys for the info
<xtknight> !upgrade | beardbar
<ubottu> beardbar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<xtknight> well check that when jaunty is released
<beardbar> right
<DanaG> GODDAMNIT, PA just died again!
<sparr> kdebase: Depends: dolphin (>= 4:4.2.1-0ubuntu5) but 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 is to be installed
<sparr> is that currently true on intrepid, or is my apt screwed up?
<dtchen>    kdebase | 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu4 |      intrepid | source, all
<dtchen>    kdebase | 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 | intrepid-updates | source, all
<dtchen>    kdebase | 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 | intrepid-backports | source, all
<dtchen>    kdebase | 4:4.2.1-0ubuntu5 |        jaunty | source, all
<dtchen> sparr: i'd say your apt cache isn't current
<dtchen> (note that rmadison by default does not poll PPAs)
<sparr> how can i fix that?
<sparr> my sources are all jaunty, and apt-get update fetches them
<dtchen> what's the output from `apt-cache policy kdebase dolphin'?
<sparr> moot now, im having aptitude resolve the problem.  sorry
<Cycom> dtchen: I was wondering from before, what's and ABI check?
 * dtchen nods
<sparr> i try to avoid aptitude when i can
<dtchen> Cycom: ABI, as used in Ubuntu kernel terms, is the list of exported symbols
<sparr> worst part of an ubuntu upgrade...
<sparr> im thinking about it RIGHT NOW and i still know im going to forget to install new nvidia drivers before i reboot
<dtchen> sparr: i've had really good experiences with aptitude in both Ubuntu and Debian; Daniel B's work on aptitude currently is incredible
<sparr> im giving it a chance from the command line
<sparr> i got soured on its bad ncurses-GUI a long time ago
<DanaG> Oh hey, I figured out how to twiddle my mute LED.
<Cycom> dtchen: mini 9 seems to ignore headphone jack detection as well, btw.
<Cycom> dtchen: output is on both the speakers and the headphones, as opposed to the HP mini 1030nr which is just headphones
<dtchen> Cycom: what're the mini9's /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 contents?
<Cycom> dtchen: you want it in pastebin?
<DanaG> I just figured something out: using hdaanalyzer to twiddle GPIO 1 twiddles the mute.
<DanaG> Why does ALSA not use the GPIO?
<Cycom> oof, it's 1:45 am, I'm out.
<Cycom> hrm, looks like dtchen is gone.
<DanaG> Wed Mar 11 22:48:03 PDT 2009
<Cycom> I'm on EST, and I think he is too.
<Cycom> anyhow, later!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Mute LED.
<DanaG> I hate how the volume OSD lags.
<DanaG> Try quickly raising and then lowering volume.... you'll find you can't!
<DanaG> The displaying the OSD... actually SLOWS DOWN the volume changing!
<billybigrigger> anyone else's updates today given them a wonky system?
<billybigrigger> i just had like 3 apps crash on me
<DanaG> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=548d933cb62c1d0b4b8635ecd6214a126f132ca8
<billybigrigger> 1 i've never heard of cant remember the name, and compiz and some python errors, and i couldnt bug report any of them to launchpad
<billybigrigger> and whats up with bootchart not outputing .png's? just a .tar.gz
<jldugger> whats in the tar.gz?
<jldugger> i know there was some recent changes to the package
<DanaG> ... and they haven't added the corresponding pybootchart package.
<DanaG> crimsun doesn't seem to be around.
<jldugger> ?
<jldugger> ah, interesting
<jldugger> well, that was a few days ago, not super terrible news yet
<DanaG> Biggest thing I want: new fglrx.
<DanaG> Or working power management in radeon for r600.\
<billybigrigger> jldugger, header proc_diskstats.log proc_ps.log proc_stat.log
<billybigrigger> all look like garbage :P\
<billybigrigger> just did a fresh install on my desktop, and currently all up to date
<billybigrigger> and bootchart was working earlier today, so it must have been today or yesterdays updates?
<jldugger> it looks like thats the data
<jldugger> and the packages to process them were taken out and put in a seperate package
<jldugger> which hasn't been uploaded / built yet
<billybigrigger> ahh
 * billybigrigger waits
<jldugger> you might try checking the build queue
<billybigrigger> atlas is the only package in the queue
<billybigrigger> as far as i can see
<billybigrigger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+builds
<billybigrigger> correct?
<jldugger> "currently building"
<jldugger> it might have failed to build
<jldugger> or is pending et
<sparr> Cycom: i wish i could get some other hardware to ignore the headphone jack
<jldugger> it seems strange that the armel server would be the only one to be building
<billybigrigger> launchpad build farm shows all build machines with 0 in queue
<billybigrigger> https://launchpad.net/+builds
<billybigrigger> oh a few i386 packages building
 * billybigrigger passes out to quantum of solace
<billybigrigger> night all
<sparr> by far my most destructive and least straightforward upgrade so far...  i think a reinstall is in order
<sparr> well, ive gotten my system stuck
<sparr> python packages are breaking all over the place
<decaffeinated> Does anyone know if there's a solution to the no sound issue on Intel chipsets with Jaunty?
<Volkodav> quite a few on forums
<Volkodav> laptops and such
<maco> no sound at all?
<maco> i havent noticed that...
<maco> dtchen's offline right now though
<maco> if it was 4 hours ago, he would've been sitting a few feet from me and i could relay the question
<decaffeinated> I mean, it's really not that big of a deal, because I rarely need sound on this thing.
<decaffeinated> (it's just a netbook)
<Slartibartfast> don't know if more people see this, but i could not open links in firefox which are shown in thunderbird usenetposting ... probably also in email
<maco> do you get a firefox crash report when you try?
<maco> decaffeinated: well im running jaunty with an HDA sound card and its working fine for me
<maco> er, sound device
<Slartibartfast> No ... it just doesn't work .... does do nothing ... so i checked ... just had to set network.protocol-handler.app.http in the config myself ...
<melik> hey guys, lets say i have a seperate partition for my /boot
<melik> can i install another linux distro and use the same /boot partition
<melik> that im currently using for ubuntu jaunty
<maco> ooo its only in thunderbird you mean then?
<maco> i thought you were using tbird as an example of an app that would hav a link for you to open
<maco> melik: yes
<Slartibartfast> maco: yes yes. just was curries if other people have this too
<Slartibartfast> curious :-P
<Slartibartfast> sorry for my bad english
<maco> i cant help then. kmail user.
<melik> maco,
<maco> yes?
<melik> are you sure?
<maco> there are 2 main reasons to use a /boot
<maco> 1. you have encrypted / and grub needs /boot to be unencrypted to boot
<maco> 2. you multi-boot
<maco> (2 = what you said)
<melik> im just afraid
<melik> well
<melik> fedora doesnt have the same filename for the kernel as ubuntu correct?
<Slartibartfast> but they all use /boot/grub/menu.lst
<melik> no i dont care about menu.lst
<melik> i can edit that
<melik> i just dont want it to overwrite my ubuntu kernel
<Slartibartfast> well it is reare that distro's use the same version of kernel
<Slartibartfast> rare
<Slartibartfast> jaunty now has 2.6.28-9-generic ... fedora won't use that
<maco> fedora includes the extra version
<maco> 2.6.28.6 for example
<maco> and i think their kernels *say* fedora in the name
<Slartibartfast> just checked opensuse and their kernels are called something like vmlinuz-2.6.27.19-3.2-default
<Slartibartfast> opensuse 11.1 btw
 * Slartibartfast is downloading kdelive alpha 1 of fedora 11 for the vbox to see how that works
<melik> Slartibartfast,
<melik> wouldnt it be so mcuh better if
<melik> every linux distro
<melik> just included their name in the filename
<melik> like ubuntu would be
<melik> 2.6.28.6.ubuntu
<melik> fedora = 2.6.28.6.fedora
<raevol> if i don't have ubuntu-desktop installed, am i going to have problems dist-upgradeing when jaunty comes out?
<victory747> Has anyone experienced their gnome terminal resizing when running apt-get update?
<victory747> It's sending a bunch of escape codes to stdout.
<Sertse> do you report jaunty bug reports like normal?
<dns53> i think so, jaunty is a valid release to file a bug against
<d-b> hi there does anyone know why gnome is now so dependant on dbus running / the entire system seems depentant on dbus
<d-b> like you go sudo /etc/init.d/dbus stop and ... my keyboard stopped responding ... i got logged out gdm restarted...
<billa0102> so how's the progress on Jaunty going ?
<billa0102> I might start using it from the beta stage
<HagenaarsDotNu> @billa0102: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule has the date for the last alpha (alpha 6) somewhere today and has the beta on the 26th of march
<billa0102> HagenaarsDotNu, yeahI visited it yesterday
<billa0102> so about 2 more weeks to go for the beta :P
<billa0102> then cleanup/backup process would start to give way for a clean install
<billa0102> :)
<HagenaarsDotNu> The bugs still present for the alpha 6 milestone (and others) can be found here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/jaunty-alpha-6 the list of open bugs was longer yesterday, so progress is going good.
<Sertse> heh, anyways I posted a thread before deciding to submit
<Sertse> might be a just me and not a bug :)
<billa0102> I've kind of started liking the 6 month release schedule of Ubuntu... atleast that makes me perform backups of my files etc
<aboSamoor> Hi, i have problem regarding my Hard Disk, many applications freeze waiting I/O operations in a way that all the system is freezing ! This was not the case in the 8.10 :(
<aboSamoor> should I file a bug regarding this ?
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: I see that too
<BUGabundo> during all jaunty
<BUGabundo> not sure if there is already a bug on that
<BUGabundo> check LP and linux packages
<BUGabundo> if you find something, let me know
<BUGabundo> so that I can sub to it
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo: yes, this problem started since I upgraded. I was not sure in the beginning but now it is very clear
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo: I found these bugs: bug 174185, bug 228808
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174185 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Occasionally, disk goes crazy, system freezes" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228808 in linux "freeze on high hard disk activity since 2.6.24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228808
<melik> synaptics was reset on resume
<melik> any of you get that error?
<BUGabundo> me
<BUGabundo> all the time melik
<melik> any idea what it is?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> never went looking for the cause
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo: do you think I have to file  a new bug ? and If so, which info I should include ?
<BUGabundo> it "just works" (TM) for me
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: usually kernel team prefers new bug
<BUGabundo> due hw differences
<BUGabundo> I never filed one, cause I was hopping to find a root cause something like the schedulre or sata driver
<melik> BUGabundo,
<melik> do u also see some sort of kinit error
<melik> kinit blah blah blah uuid blah blah blah, resuming normal boot
<BUGabundo> melik: no kinit error for me
<BUGabundo> maybe YOU are affected by the bug behind it
<BUGabundo> and need to manually change something that relates to the bug
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo: I filed this bug 341625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341625 in linux "Hard disk I/O operation freezes the system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341625
<BUGabundo> ping ogassara or apw on #ubuntu-kernel
<BUGabundo> ogas is a sleep at this hour
<aboSamoor> #ubuntu-kernel
<BUGabundo> yeap
<yao_ziyuan> i'm with the latest kubuntu jaunty. when i drop a file from QuickAccess to Trashcan, the file stay over Trashcan until i click it. then it says, 'file can't be trashed as it is already deleted'. is anyone with the same problem or am i alone?
<yao_ziyuan> back in kubuntu intrepid, there is no such a problem.
<yao_ziyuan> file drag-drop between dolphin and dolphin is fine.
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, well it is just an alpha; naturally there will be more problems than a stable release
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: so do you confirm it?
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan, the launchpad bug number? is that what you are seeking?
<BUGabundo> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libtorrent-rasterbar2_0.14.2-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libtorrent-rasterbar.so.2.0.0', which is also in package libtorrent-rasterbar1
<BUGabundo> known prob?
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: did you find a bug on it?
<BUGabundo> not yet
<BUGabundo> busy triaging other older bugs
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: ^^
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: i think it's so obvious that it's very likely to be fixed in final release
<Hobbsee> that's a *really* crappy excuse for not reporting bugs...
<hggdh> "I will not report it because certainly somebody else will".
<Hobbsee> anyone else got easy bugs to fix?
<Hobbsee> yup
<hggdh> And nobody did report it...
<Hobbsee> of course they didn't.  But this guy is known for whining, but never reporting bugs.
<hggdh> oh, OK
<hggdh> ah well. Time to get out of the hotel. bb in 1 hour
<ziroday> Hobbsee: I have cookies if that will help
<Hobbsee> ziroday: hrm, that could be nice :)
 * ziroday DCC send cookies
<BUGabundo> Hobbsee: you are not talking about me I hope! I file hundreds of bugs during devel branch
<ikonia> Hobbsee: yo !
<Hobbsee> heya ikonia!
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: no, not you ;)
<BUGabundo> ahh ok
<ikonia> Hobbsee: nice to see you active in +1
<CosmiChaos> damn ubuntu boots faster but still its quite slow compared to windows.
<Hobbsee> ikonia: don't imagine i'll be much active, but it's kinda nice, yes
<ikonia> Hobbsee: that must be limcore
<Hobbsee> ikonia: i was meaning yao.  limcore does report bugs, usually containing "epic fail"
<bazhang> Hobbsee, hi!
<bazhang> long time no see :)
<Hobbsee> heya bazhang!
<ikonia> ahh
<antoranz> Hi, guys!
<antoranz> so... what can I do with my unusable apt problem?
<Hobbsee> cook it on the bbq?
<antoranz> I wish I could... really. :-)
<Hobbsee> or you could wave the magic wand, to fix it?
<antoranz> I don't want to have to reinstall just because apt is broken
<Hobbsee> define broken?
<antoranz> is there a "in case of emergency" apt package statically linked?
<antoranz> I get a segmentation fault
<danbhfive_jaunty> antoranz: there is the livecd
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<Hobbsee> antoranz: google about anna-install apt-udeb, or something similar, i guess
<peace_> mm i am on kde and i can't find adept hahahah
<peace_> kpacakgekit or something
<peace_> sucks
<antoranz> well.... adept throws a segmentation fault too
<Hobbsee> yes, it would.  anything that relies on apt would.  aptitude may work, though
<IntuitiveNipple> I was supporting someone a few weeks ago with an apt issue like that. After a *lot* of drilling down it turned out that some binary that it calls/uses had a same-name manual installation in /usr/local/bin which was masking the expected util
<Hobbsee> woah
<Hobbsee> did you ever find out where that came from?
<antoranz> sigsev
<antoranz> I have two scripts in /usr/local/bin... but I don't know where they are from
<IntuitiveNipple> The user had built/make install-ed another package that just happened to have a util with the same name... it masked one in /sbin/ or /usr/sbin/ - I can't remember what it was precisely now
<antoranz> they comr from rdiff-backup
<Hobbsee> IntuitiveNipple: ...yay...
<Hobbsee> antoranz: argh.  They do too!
<IntuitiveNipple> Found the log: The file was /usr/local/bin/update-alternatives
<IntuitiveNipple> and it was causing the segfault during dpkg-configure
<antoranz> well.... I removed the package, but it's still core dumping
<antoranz> dpkg has been working correctly so far, by the way.... I have installed some packages manually
<IntuitiveNipple> Can you catch the back-trace?
<antoranz> it's already a bug up there
<antoranz> let me find it for you
<antoranz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/341402
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 341402 in apt "apt-get: segmentation fault (jaunty)" [Undecided,New]
<antoranz> I don't want to have to reinstall just because of a problem in apt... but I don't want to sit waiting anymore
<IntuitiveNipple> I've seen that bug before to... let me search my support logs see if I can find the resolution again
<IntuitiveNipple> s/to/too/
<antoranz> by the way.... I idownloaded the last apt, the last libc6-i686 and the last libstdc++
<antoranz> installed them with dpkg, still the same seg fault
<antoranz> perhaps if I ask dpkg to reinstall all packages?
<antoranz> is that possible?
<danbhfive_jaunty> antoranz: can dpkg download packages?
<antoranz> I tried telling it URLs, but it refuses to.
<antoranz> so I download with wget and install
<IntuitiveNipple> I've just found the support log... going through it now
<IntuitiveNipple> antoranz: What does this report: "ls -l /var/log/apt/term.log"
<antoranz> the file is there
<antoranz> over 450 Ks
<IntuitiveNipple> The incident I'm looking at, the permissions/ownership on that file were totally broken such that apt couldn't open the file for writing (discovered using strace) and we had to use a Live-CD to mount the file-system and delete it since it seemed to be held by some undetectable process.
<IntuitiveNipple> antoranz: what does the command show?
<antoranz> -rw------- 1 root root 461517 2009-03-11 07:29 /var/log/apt/term.log
<IntuitiveNipple> run this and then upload the log-file to the bug report as an attachment so I can take a look: "sudo strace -o apt-get-strace.log -e trace=file apt-get -f install"
<antoranz> I can less it with sudo
<antoranz> Done!
<IntuitiveNipple> Thanks
<antoranz> I mved the file, and now when I do the apt-get update, it doesn't show up
<antoranz> but I still get the core dump
<antoranz> seg fault I mean
<IntuitiveNipple> antoranz: Are you able to do "sudo apt-get update" ?
<antoranz> sure... the only thing is that it seg faults. :-D
<antoranz> after having downloaded the info from the repos
<antoranz> Fetched 924B in 2s (461B/s)
<antoranz> Fallo de segmentación (core dumped)
<antoranz> with strace, it dies at the same point
<antoranz> stat64("/var/lib/apt/lists/co.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_main_binary-i386_Packages", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=7637598, ...}) = 0
<IntuitiveNipple> Right. I suspect that file may be corrupt. What does "md5sum /var/lib/apt/lists/co.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty_main_binary-i386_Packages" report as the checksum
 * robin0800 where's alpha 6?
<IntuitiveNipple> Sitting in QA
<Hobbsee> eaten for breakfast.
<robin0800> IntuitiveNipple: release time?
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm using it for some netboot tests... still can't get the custom initrd to use the netconsole settings, grrr
<IntuitiveNipple> What for - good behaviour?
<antoranz> ce183ac94c85e08a50ad1691dcca760f
<IntuitiveNipple> antoranz: You're not alone - Mirv has just reported the same issue
<robin0800> IntuitiveNipple: yes very good behaviour if alpha 5 is any thing to go by.
<antoranz> well... tell him/her to get his a55 in here. :-) (is that permitted?)
<IntuitiveNipple> antoranz: Let's get a bigger log :)  ....
<antoranz> but let's suppose the file is broken.... that shouldn't produce a seg fault, should it?
<IntuitiveNipple> antoranz:  "sudo strace -o apt-get-strace-2.log apt-get -f install"
<IntuitiveNipple> The fault from the back-trace is a string buffer with no memory allocation (or zero-length)
<antoranz> isn't that operation what we did before?
<IntuitiveNipple> no, this one captures *everything* not just file operations
<IntuitiveNipple> The log will be much bigger
<antoranz> want to see it all or do I tell yuo where it dies?
<IntuitiveNipple> upload the log to the bug report
<antoranz> IntuitiveNipple: there you go
<IntuitiveNipple> Thanks. Doesn't reveal anything more unfortunately. Let me check something
<antoranz> do I export my terminal to your box? :-D
<antoranz> oh, nevermind!
<antoranz> by the way... if the file could be corrupt (the packages file, I guess), you want me to try with other repositories? ve, for example?
<antoranz> but then is Miv using co repos as well? I think that's unlikely
<IntuitiveNipple> I've checked, the md5sum of the one we looked at was okay. I'm comparing the strace log with one I've captured here to see where things are different
<antoranz> k
<IntuitiveNipple> antoranz: The problem seems to be that "var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin" is refusing to be deleted and contains corruption.
<IntuitiveNipple> can you show me "ls -l var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin"
<antoranz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 25165824 2009-03-12 08:34 /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin
<IntuitiveNipple> Try deleting it manually
<antoranz> sure
<antoranz> downloading.....
<IntuitiveNipple> Your strace shows the file's contents seem to miraculously reappear despite it being unlinked and opened for rd/rw with O_TRUNC
<antoranz> and.... seg fault
<IntuitiveNipple> Is that file recreated/still there?
<IntuitiveNipple> does it have the same timestamp/size?
<antoranz> hey! I mved it and the file is still there
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah... that's what the strace log is showing for apt too
<IntuitiveNipple> It looks like you've got some processs holding that file
<IntuitiveNipple> try "lsof | grep pkgcache"
<antoranz> it's weird
<antoranz> I rm it, if i try one ls on the file, I can't see it, if I try on the directory, it's there
<antoranz> wait... it's gone now
<antoranz> no, it's not
<antoranz> ls is showing it
<antoranz> now ls is not showing it, but I can still "tab" it to remove it
<antoranz> what's going on?
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: I think that person was ME
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: what person?
<BUGabundo> robin0800: you can always get a daily build
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<antoranz> lsof | grep pkgcache shows nothing
<IntuitiveNipple> antoranz: OK
<BUGabundo> "(12:51:18 PM) IntuitiveNipple: I was supporting someone a few weeks ago with an apt issue like"
<antoranz> let me retry
<antoranz> seems like it didn't show up anymore
<antoranz> still got the seg fault
<IntuitiveNipple> antoranz: check "ps -ef | egrep '(apt|dpkg)' " for any stray processes
<antoranz> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 25165824 2009-03-12 09:00 pkgcache.bin
<antoranz> (after the update)
<IntuitiveNipple> okay, so it is being recreated. There's something in your lists that is causing a problem
<antoranz> lsof shows nothing again
<antoranz> you mean....lists... like repos?
<IntuitiveNipple> the other files in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<antoranz> well..... I changed my repos to use venezuelan repos instead
<antoranz> and it finished running
<antoranz> does that tell you something?
<IntuitiveNipple> The pkgcache is created from them, so, if it is deleted it is recreated from those. The weird part is it seems to be triggered on that first file but the checks we've done show the file's checksum is valid
<IntuitiveNipple> Really?
<antoranz> I swear, man
<IntuitiveNipple> I did wonder earlier but after checking the md5sum I discounted an archive issue
<IntuitiveNipple> Can you add that information to the bug report please?
<antoranz> sure
<IntuitiveNipple> hah! Take a look at: http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<IntuitiveNipple> See those revealing filenames!
<IntuitiveNipple> The update may have meant some of the key files were temporarily out of sync
<thiebaude> Has alpha 6 been released?
<HagenaarsDotNu> thiebaude: no, not yet
<thiebaude> ok
<unixdawg> well I found out what was causing alot of my issues mythtv
<unixdawg> I rm it and now my system is acting better
<antoranz> what filenames?
<antoranz> now... are there people of kubuntu here?
<antoranz> cause I'm having a problem with kde as well
 * IntuitiveNipple hides
<antoranz> (just installed xfce... was working on the default session.... + kwin)
<CosmiChaos> can somebody play a MPG with Totem?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> don't know
<BUGabundo> I could in the past
<BUGabundo> haven't played any recently
<BUGabundo> bug divx and wmv works ok CosmiChaos
<ripps> How do you force nautilus to refresh it's thumbnails?
<BUGabundo> ripps: empty the cache?
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: i agree that DIVX and WMF work, but MPEG and X264 dont for me and I cant find any bug related to that or have any information to provide nor do i know if anyone else has got this problem
<ripps> BUGabundo: how do I do that?
<CosmiChaos> .thumbnails
<ripps> just remove .thumbnails?
<CosmiChaos> ripps: hold it i try for you mine has 3000 objects
<ripps> CosmicChaos: Too late, it's seems to be taking awhile to remove them.
<CosmiChaos> yes that worked, opening  my media in nautilus lets totem-video-thumbnailer recreate thumbnails and recreate that folder
<CosmiChaos> but still no thumbnails for MPG and X264 are generated :((
<ripps> Thank god, I update to gstreamer-ffmpeg fixed that thumbnailer. The world is happy now!
<CosmiChaos> ripps:  yeah i saw that upgrade right few secs before i read your sentence, ill check it out
<ripps> Hmm... i installed gnome-xcf-thumnailer, but it still won't thumnail my gimp xcf files.
<CosmiChaos> ripps: now i have thumbnails for additional X264, yeah, but MPG is still missing :(
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: x264 requires extra codecs... I have medibuntu so I play just about anything
<CosmiChaos> ripps: oh no sry that was just a cuorrupt video file, the rest of my MPG work, thats it
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: i know, but everythings all right, XVID,MPG, FLV and X264 are working now
<ripps> BUGabundo: the gnome thumbnailer uses ffmpeg, and ffmpeg uses ffh264 to decode those files
<CosmiChaos> nautilus uses totem thumbnailer
<ripps> Apparently, according to a bug report, gstreamer-ffmpeg was trying to use vdpau codecs for all machines.
<CosmiChaos> that only uses ffmpg if you have totem-gstreamer and the gstreamer--fmpg plugin
<ripps> Well apparently that was my case
<CosmiChaos> ripps: oh thats nice i have vdaup support
<CosmiChaos> but it didnt worked  ;)
<ripps> I'm still not getting some thumnails with a few wmv files, but only a couple. It's probably the videos fault, not the thumnailer, because all my other wmv's are thumbnailed
<CosmiChaos> ripps: i have same for some mpges, some are now working, some still dont have a thumbnail
<ripps> oh well, I'm just happy that 95% are working and not causing the thumbnailer to crash.
<CosmiChaos> hehe btw thumnailing is a great way of veryfying if media codecs are supported
<CosmiChaos> take a folder with one of any kind, remove .thumbnail and check
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: ripps and how is your CPU handling it ?
<CosmiChaos> any ideas when alpha 6 will be out
<ripps> BUGabundo: Fine, it's obviously spiking and taking up good deal, but it's not really slowing down my other programs
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: hehe, wait ill do it again, just finished the job ;)
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: just get a daily image... it's the same thing
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<CosmiChaos> btw that was very fast thumbnailing of about 550 mixed xvid,x263 and mpeg
<CosmiChaos> nice done on ext4 :)
<CosmiChaos> O.o
<ripps> I'm scanning a directory with 1600+ image files, and it's really cooking
<tuxxy__> hey is the alpha 6 released today
<CosmiChaos>  tuxxy: just get a daily image... it's the same thing
<CosmiChaos> ;)))))
<tuxxy__> ok ye I was just wondering
<ripps> I actually think the thumbnailer is faster than previous versions of ubuntu. Usually a directory with this many image files would take a long time to thumbnail, but now, it's almost done and it's only been like a minute
<ripps> Done!
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: its not affecting my performance because gnome-video-thumbnailer has a nice value of 19
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: my ondemand governor stays on lowest mode
<CosmiChaos> still its very fast video-thumbnailing about 3-4 per second
<CosmiChaos> hmm no max 3 per sec
<CosmiChaos> Where can i ask question about new packages??? MyMediaSystem finally went final/stable and the prodeia repo works fine on intrepid and jaunty
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: ahh?
<danbhfive> CosmiChaos: if you just want it packaged, you gota start with a bug report I think.  You can ask in #ubuntu-motu
<CosmiChaos> danbhfive: thx
<tuxxy__> did anyone get twinview running on jaunty yet as I had issues
<blizzkid> lo all. my screen resolution was fine in alpha5, but after a dist-upgrade today (alpha6?) it's dropped to 800 by 600, and I don't have a 1024x600 option anymore (this is on EEE900). Known issue? Is there a fix?
<BUGabundo> $ exaile /usr/share/exaile/xl/library.py:17: DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead  import md5, os, random, re, threading, time, traceback, gc, sys
<BUGabundo> anybody else getting this with exaile?
<BUGabundo> great... exaile is memory linking
<BUGabundo> *leaking
<BUGabundo> $ valgrindB exaile  /bin/sh: Can't open exaile
<BUGabundo> bah
<benste> asking the same again like in the default ubuntu channel, what or who should I contact to ask for a software update if at the moment V2 of a software is included which is from ~2003 and V 3 from 2007 is aviable ?
<benste> danbhfive ?
<danbhfive> benste: as someone pointed out, the default answer is no, since jaunty is in feature freeze
<benste> I don't want to answer for jaunty, I know about the freeze
<benste> but what about feature versions like Koala ? the package seems not to be updated since first ubuntu version
<BUGabundo> benste: but u can ask it to koala, and then get it backported
<BUGabundo> or use a PPA
<benste> BUGabundo: --> where can I ask it - that's my whole question :-)
<benste> on LP as a bug?
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> mailinglist would be a great place
<benste> which one?
<BUGabundo> after filing a bug on LP with package needed
<BUGabundo> ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-devel-discuss
<BUGabundo> or maybe motu ML (or even irc #) if its in universe
<benste> is it possible that I file the bug and you may notice the mailing list, I think you're more familiar with this
<benste> it's the following package for jaunty:
<benste> tiemu (2.00-4ubuntu2) [multiverse] Texas Instruments calculators emulator
<benste> so for multiverse filing a bug?
<BUGabundo> benste: sorry but no! I rather have you handle it
<BUGabundo> and reply directly to those who make questions on it
<benste> ok so first I'll file a bug - which infos should be included?
<BUGabundo> package name, version available on repos (apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME shoud do it)
<BUGabundo> and the upstream change log and version
<benste> bugabundo, is this ok ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tiemu/+bug/341779
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 341779 in tiemu "update the version of tiemu pls" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> benste: I'll have to look for the wiki page about how to request manual sincs and packaging
<benste> which wiki page? ;-) thanks for taking the time to take a look on it
<rysiek> hi guys
<rysiek> I have heard alpha6 is in the works (yeah, I know, probably 90% of people coming here ask this question) - will it be released today (as the Release Schedule suggests)?
<BUGabundo> benste: just a bit slow here.. debuging exail mem leak
<benste> what'?
<bardyr> Hey, how can i mount a software raid0 on a live cd?
<BUGabundo> bardyr: server cd, I think
<BUGabundo> benste: this may help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Specs/NeedsPackagingBugs?highlight=%28request%29|%28packaging%29
<benste> thanks I'll contact them on #ubuntu-bugs
<antoranz> IntuitiveNipple: http://maratux.blogspot.com/2009/03/jaunty-apt-is-broken-move-to-another.html
<IntuitiveNipple> antoranz: cjwatson 'wished' we had captured the state of your apt files before fixing it, to know what was wrong... fancy going back to the co. mirrors? :)
<antoranz> sure... let me try to go back to see if it fails
<antoranz> Downloading
<antoranz> unfortunately it worked now
<antoranz> :'(
<IntuitiveNipple> I think it was just the mirrors being updated and you hit it at the wrong time
<antoranz> Well.... I'm glad of help..... at least a  little bit.
<antoranz> I'm glad I was of help, I mean
<yao_ziyuan> anyone using kubuntu jaunty?
<antoranz> me!
<yao_ziyuan> antoranz: can you drop a file from QuickAccess to Trashcan smoothly?
<yao_ziyuan> antoranz: i mean, when you drop it into Trashcan, does it take effect immediately?
<antoranz>  can't really... kde doesn't want to start
<antoranz> :'(
<yao_ziyuan> antoranz: ...
<antoranz> I'm sorry, yao
<yao_ziyuan> antoranz: did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<antoranz> sure... it was working normally till yesterday
<antoranz> but now, if I try to start kde, it even "sounds"
<yao_ziyuan> i had similar problems in the past.
<antoranz> I see the splashscreen
<yao_ziyuan> one caused by scim
<yao_ziyuan> no, by scim-bridge-qt4
<yao_ziyuan> must be one of your startup items
<antoranz> what did you do to solve it?
<yao_ziyuan> i removed that package
<antoranz> let me try... give me a second
<yao_ziyuan> maybe you should purge kde and reinstall it
<yao_ziyuan> antoranz: that's very long time ago, maybe not relevant to jaunty
<antoranz> I don't have the package in my sistem
<yao_ziyuan> antoranz: try rename your .kde directory to .kde_old
<antoranz> perhaps it's a good idea to deinstall kubuntu-desktop and reinstall
<antoranz> give me a while
<yao_ziyuan> and then enter a kde session...
<antoranz> I just did, but no package went along with it... so I'll try with kde*
<antoranz> hold on
<antoranz> well... it's ghonna be a while..... like 150 Mbs to download
<BUGabundo> is it just me or are jaunty nvidia drivers much slower?? compiz benchmarks show only 60FPS while ibex was 300FPS
<BUGabundo> vsync off and now I get 280FPS...
<jagez> maybe 60fps = monitor's 60hz refresh..
<BUGabundo> LCD laptop
<antoranz> I'll check if it starts or not
<antoranz> are you there yao?
<danbhfive> jagez: that would be a quirky feature if the graphics card drivers help your fps to your refresh rate
<danbhfive> maybe it saves power?  A good thing for netbooks?
<jagez> but that is what vsync is supposed to do, to prevent frame tearing
<BUGabundo> jagez: I never got it too
<antoranz> well.... yao went away... but kde didn't start anyway
<antoranz> anyone from kubuntu over here?
<BUGabundo> not as many antoranz
<BUGabundo> but what do you need?
<antoranz> well.... kde doesn't want to start
<BUGabundo> use failsafe session
<antoranz> well... it does start... but I don't get to see anythong of the desktop really
<antoranz> I get to see the splash screen
<antoranz> but when it disapperas, nothing has changed
<antoranz> no panels
<BUGabundo> did why have compiz on?
<antoranz> Nope.... it's KDE
<antoranz> I mean, plain KDE
<BUGabundo> kwin then?
<antoranz> yes... kwin
<antoranz> using the vesa driver (in case you want to know)
<antoranz> (intel's driver breaks X completely on my box)
<BUGabundo> I'm no dev
<BUGabundo> just and (some what experienced) user
<BUGabundo> have you filed bugs on your intel driver?
<antoranz> let me check on kde's room
<antoranz> not really.
<BUGabundo> antoranz: file bugs then
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -fp xserver-xorg
<tuxxy__> has anyone got twinview working with jaunty
<BUGabundo> as opossed to what?
<BUGabundo> I some times manage to get dual screen
<BUGabundo> not sure with what!
<tuxxy__> nvidia
<BUGabundo> but recently nvidia stoped working for me
<tuxxy__> ya me too
<BUGabundo> can't handle large screens
<tuxxy__> wondered if you knew a work around for now
<BUGabundo> have to use opensource to make it work
<BUGabundo> I wish!
<tuxxy__> hehe me too
<BUGabundo> let me know if you find one!
<tuxxy__> ye sure although I have to warn you I been waiting for some time already heh
<maxb> tuxxy__: I'm running Jaunty with twinview right now. Has been working fine since I upgraded to Jaunty several alphas ago.
<tuxxy__> well it was just that I had issues activating the second screen unable to open monitor or something like that and just wondered if it was fixed
<BUGabundo> maxb: lucky you
<BUGabundo> nvidia?
<maxb> yes
<crdlb> twinview
<BUGabundo> 1280+1440 won't work hre
<BUGabundo> let me plug the LCD and test once again
 * BUGabundo starting nvidia-settings
<maxb> Don't think I ever used that
<BUGabundo> you are right!
<BUGabundo> IT WORKS
<BUGabundo> it wasn't working 2 days agi
<BUGabundo> *ago
<BUGabundo> no? what do you use?
<maxb> plain old xorg.conf
<tretle> has anyone else has issues with the metacity window border not showing
<BUGabundo> tuxxy__: its working NOW
<BUGabundo> don't know how but it is
 * BUGabundo wishes sound was too
<BUGabundo> maco: is dan around?
<crdlb> tretle: you're actually using metacity?
<tretle> for window border, wait gtk window border
<thebishop> alpha 6 is due today, correct?
<tretle> crdlib - I was using normal effects in the appearence properties but restarted a day or two ago and compiz was not on so switched on again withut errors restarted and it switched off again
<tretle> I have to type metacity --replace to get the window border back everytime I restart
<crdlb> tretle: install the compiz package
<crdlb> it got uninstalled because of a bad update (and because you didn't pay attention to what it wanted to remove :P)
<tretle> ah, I usually do only I may have installed without looking before college the other day
<tretle> will that fix the window border too?
<crdlb> yes
<tretle> cool, just finished, must restart and see if it worked, brb
<BUGabundo> thebishop: yes. but not out yet. use daily images... should be the same
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<thebishop> BUGabundo, thanks.  is there anything new in there since Intrepid worth checking out?
<tretle> hmmmm.... That fixed compiz but the window borders are still broken
<crdlb> is gtk-window-decorator running?
<tretle> not when I reboot
<tretle> I still need to type metacity--replace to get the window border
<crdlb> tretle: so run gtk-window-decorator; does that fix it?
<BUGabundo> thebishop: notifications, speed, etc
<BUGabundo> gotta g
<BUGabundo> *go
<thebishop> Is DRI2 working for intel video yet?
<BUGabundo> start ubuntu class in a few min
<tretle> that didnt fix it
<crdlb> do you have ccsm installed?
<tretle> no
<crdlb> oh, you're not using the nvidia 96 driver are you?
<tretle> no
<tretle> using open source ati driver
<crdlb> at 24 bit color?
<tretle> not sure
<crdlb> ok, open a terminal and run: killall gtk-window-decorator; compiz --replace &
<crdlb> and pastebin the output
<tretle> crdlib - http://pastebin.com/mf32fa02
<crdlb> looks like the decoration plugin got disabled somehow
<crdlb> you can run: gconftool --unset /apps/compiz/general/allscreens/options/active_plugins
<crdlb> which should fix it
<tretle> hmmmm.... Thanks, now to restart and see if the changes stick
<tretle> brb
<crdlb> he really likes restarting ...
<Ardorin> Ok, So i made the mistake of selecting the update for normal releases, now i have 8.04 and everything sucks. How do I go back to my old long term release version?
<Pici> Ardorin: This channel is only for Jaunty (9.04) alpha support and discussion, please join #ubuntu for all other releases.
<Ardorin> Thank you, Pici.
<ZeZu> Mar 12 05:57:37 null-desktop pulseaudio[4151]: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large: 13835057464506092544 bytes (414944445712 ms) Most likely this is a Linux bug. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers  << i have 10gb logs full of this :)
<Pici> ZeZu: Are you using Jaunty?
<ZeZu> yes
<Pici> ZeZu: Then you should be looking for support in here, not #ubuntu .  Plus, log a bug for that
<Pici> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DanaG> EXT4-fs error (device sda7): ext4_mb_release_inode_pa: free 14, pa_free 15
<Makzu> Hello
<Makzu> I've got a system running a reasonably up-to-date jaunty with ext4 partitions for / and /home
<Makzu> I need to shrink one of the ext4 partitions to make some more room, but resize2fs just segfaults
<Makzu> Do I have any other options?  I've tried the jaunty boot CD and the gparted live cd
<tmeixner> hello, I have an unaccessable kubuntu 9.04 alpha 5 installation because grub got overriden.
<tmeixner> Could someone please copy me the kernel and initrd line for their 9.04 grub menu.lst
<tmeixner> or is there a way I can get it myself. I can't mount that partition from Intrepid because it's ext4
<bruce89> tmeixner: http://paste.ubuntu.com/130328/
<tmeixner> Makzu, I shrinked a ext4 partition yesterday from gparted on 8.10 and it worked without problems
<bruce89> tmeixner: obviously it'll need adapting
<tmeixner> bruce89, that's excactly what I need - thank you very much
<Makzu> tmeixner, the version of gparted on the 9.04 alpha livecd doesn't give me the option to resize it
<tmeixner> Makzu, , I just used the 8.10 live cd, installed gparted and it worked. But if you hold on 5 minutes I'll check whether the ext4 it's still usuable :-)
<Makzu> Is it possible to 'install' an updated .deb in a livecd? I know the newer version lets you resize
<tmeixner> Makzu, I had no problems, it's only 10MB or so.
<Makzu> cool
<tmeixner> I don't know how well it handled my ext4 partition though. I resized it to install 8.10 on it but never accessed it afterwards.
<tmeixner> so let's see :-) brb
<Makzu> hrm.. the updated gparted still has issues. :/
<reptro> is alpha 6 still scheduled for release today?
<Makzu> tmeixner: No problems, I trust?
<tmeixner> Makzu, well, I don't seem to be able to boot back into my kubuntu alpha installation. Might be gparted broke it although I'm not sure.
<tmeixner> grub says Error 15. file not found.
<tmeixner> but that might be just me. I installed 8.10 after the alpha and it overrode my grub. Since then I'm trying to reconfigure grub to find it again.
<danbhfive_jaunty> tmeixner: maybe the repartition changed the uuids?
<tmeixner> I checked the uuids and put a new entry into grub.
<tmeixner> http://paste.phlogi.net/grub/
<tmeixner> that's my menu.lst, does anyone see something wrong with it. the UUID should be correct
<Makzu> I've been able to start resizing and moving my partitions now after updating the gparted and e2fsprogs packages... still kind of surprised that I was able to run synaptic to update the packages on the livecd!
<tmeixner> yeah - that's a great feature. I did it once by accident because I forgot I was on the live CD.
<Makzu> Heh!
<Makzu> I'd imagine that eventually you would run out of memory though?
<tmeixner> Makzu, u're testing ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Makzu> Straight up Ubuntu
<Makzu> Wasn't really able to get into kde 4.2
<tmeixner> Doesn't the live CD create something on the filesystem as well?
<Makzu> I don't know how it works, actually
<Makzu> I remember reading something in the blogs long ago about an overlay FS of sorts that sits in ram
<tmeixner> I played around 2 days with KDE 4.2.1 on alpha 5 and I really start to like it.
<tmeixner> yes, I think it creates a ramdisk,
<Makzu> And then the fs driver can check if the file you want is in the ramdisk before checking the CD in the drive
<tmeixner> kubuntu is still crashing a lot on my dell e6400 but if it becomes stable I see myself making the switch.
<tmeixner> Makzu, I don't know the details either but it should be possible to just mount a filesystem and use a temporary file on it.
<Makzu> I was never really able to make KDE fit with me.. I gave it about a week
<tmeixner> I should have taken a screenshot. I configured it actually  like my Gnome desktop with two panels and the menu at the top.
<Makzu> I guess it's a good thing there are multiple desktop environments to choose from to suit different preferences
<tmeixner> absolutely, it's all preference.
<tmeixner> I just bought a 8GB usb stick which I want to take to friends/clients to show them both so they can decide when I go Linux preaching :-)
<daftykins> hehe good move
<Makzu> Nice
<tmeixner> for that matter I think actually KDE might frighten people less because it looks more like windows with the menu structure.
<Makzu> Heh
<Makzu> Yeah, the first customization I usually do with gnome is switch to a single menu button
<tmeixner> Makzu, do you get rid of applications/places/system?
<blizzkid> lo all. Screen resolution on my EEE900 dropped to 800 by 600 after today's upgrade, and no option of 1024 by 600. Any idea how I can get it back?
<Makzu> Yup
<Makzu> Since the single button puts the Places and System in there, along with logout and shutdown
<Makzu> It saves me a bit of space on my panel, even though I'm not exactly hurting for space on it
<tmeixner> what's the name of this?
<Makzu> It's 'Main Menu' rather than 'Menu Bar'
<timo> whats the testing channel called ~~
<Makzu> The thing that bothered me most about my short foray into kubuntu was the fact that I couldn't bind kwin shortcuts to mouse buttons
<tmeixner> ah nice - Main Menu. probably useful for small screens.
<Makzu> I have a mouse with entirely too many buttons, and I like to use one of them to trigger the Expose' effect in Compiz.. I forget what it's called
<tmeixner> I never investigated that. I mainly use the "nipple" on my laptop.
<tmeixner> but there was a shortcut option with each window in 4.2. Is this only for keys then?
<Makzu> Only keyboard keys :(
<tmeixner> what impressed me with kde were the default applications though. Quassel - easier to configure than xchat which I'm using now. Dolphin is also nice on first sight.
<Makzu> I liked Dolphin too
<tmeixner> Kate seemed to load quicker than text editor too.
<blizzkid> noone knows about the resolution issue?
<dtchen> blizzkid: looking in launchpad is likely faster.
<tmeixner> blizzkid, u're on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<blizzkid> tmeixner: ubuntu
<blizzkid> dtchen: I'm looking there too ;)
<andersk> My /sbin/lsmod -> ../bin/lsmod symlink has disappeared.  Was that intentional?
<tmeixner> Makzu, what sucked on KDE were gtk applications. Firefox had horrible tabs by default.
<Makzu> tmeixner: Oh yeah, they were awful
<Makzu> tmeixner, And that's kind of a dealbreaker for me too, since I use Weave to keep my firefox bookmarks, passwords, etc in sync between my home and work computers
<tmeixner> You could change that in the preferences somewhere but it took me two days to figure that out. I wonder whether it would be a good idea to change the default.
<dtchen> andersk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/module-init-tools/+bug/340666
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 340666 in module-init-tools "jaunty: /sbin/lsmod moved to /bin/lsmod" [Medium,Fix committed]
<andersk> Thanks.
<tmeixner> I think a lot of people trying KDE the first time will download firefox since they probably haven't used konquerer before.
<timo> konquerer proved very instable with me
<tmeixner> Makzu, were you able to use the shutdown button in KDE 4.2.1? never worked for me.
<Makzu> I don't remember having a problem with it
<tmeixner> only worked on the live cd on my laptop.
<blizzkid> hmmz, can't find a solution on the net
<tmeixner> blizzkid, are you using an alpha version of 9.04?
<blizzkid> tmeixner: that's why I am in +1 ;-)
<blizzkid> it worked perfect in alpha5, but after todays's upgrade it dropped to 800x600
<cdm10> is Alpha 6 legit? It's not up on ubuntu.com/testing, but the url for alpha 6 works.
<tmeixner> blizzkid, sorry - just wondering :-) I hadn't any problems with resolution in kubuntu
<blizzkid> tmeixner: on EEE too?
<tmeixner> no, I have a dell laptop.
<blizzkid> I suppose it's something EEE specific
<tmeixner> does it use restricted drivers?
<tmeixner> blizzkid, is there anything regarding resolution in your xorg logfile that has changed since yesterday?
<blizzkid> tmeixner: what logfile is that?
<blizzkid> nm, I know what one :) let me see
<digitaloktay> 2009-03-12: Ubuntu 9.04 Alpha 6  ??
<tmeixner> blizzkid, system - admininstration - system log viewer
<blizzkid> tmeixner: I see some errors about virtual resolution
<tmeixner> I don't know how it works in detail with newer linux versions but you could check if there is an older xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<tmeixner> or whether it has been replaced recently when your problem started.
* dtchen changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope (alpha) discussion channel | Jaunty is NOT RELEASED and NOT SUPPORTED, it will most certainly break your system in bad ways.  Jaunty Alpha 6 CD Images Available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/ | Join #ubuntu for Intrepid Ibex (8.10) and previous versions support | Please read Alpha 6 release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha6
<nemo> is anyone here running a laptop with jaunty?  I've noticed in the past few days that if I unplug it from the power, the screen goes crazy
<nemo> chunks of it flickering and redrawing, and mouse jumping slightly in time
<nemo> was trying to think of what recent update might have caused it
<maxb> Fine here (thinkpad Z61p)
<crdlb> sounds like a video driver issue
<tmeixner> nemo, fine here as well, dell with nvidia drivers.
<nemo> tmeixner: ah. intel, personally
<nemo> guess I can check for intel driver update in last week or so
<tmeixner> nemo isn't that part of the kernel if you don't have ati or nvidia drivers?
<nemo> tmeixner: well. there's the X11 driver too
<bean-oh> how's jaunty running now at alpha 6? mostly useable yet?
<crdlb> except when it's not :)
<bean-oh> haha
<bean-oh> only thing i noticed was ati/fglx wasn't really working yet, but then again it was never really working in intrepid.
<bean-oh> (in the wiki i mean)
<shadowhywind> Hay all having a bit of problem, every time I try to use glx (either glxgears, or compiz) my laptop will freeze (most of the time within 5 mins), using nvidia btw
<Ienorand> Has anything been done about bug 284377 yet?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284377 in linux "No NET with 2.6.27: No buffer space available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284377
<Ienorand> It's kind of handicapping not to have any networking in ubuntu, you're kind of stuck.
<crdlb> bean-oh: do you need fglrx?
<bean-oh> crdlb, yeah, i think so. I've tried a few processes to get it working right, but have had no luck in intrepid. so i assume it'll be the same case with jaunty.
<bean-oh> i just get a generic driver, and compiz won't start.
<crdlb> what model GPU do you have?
<Cycom> dtchen: what's crackin?
<dtchen> not my audio </hawhawhaw>
<Cycom> dtchen: meanie :)
 * SeveredCross throws a rotten tomato at dtchen
<Cycom> dtchen: I've discovered a new issue too, the mic seems to stutter as well.
<Cycom> dtchen: on both the mini 9 and the hp mini 1030nr
<Cycom> dtchen: do you want me to file, you know, an actual launchpad bug for these things, rather than just bugging you here?
<Cycom> dtchen: also, you asked for some info on the mini 9, so http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=90feb7621f8ebbde682338426719c8da95024ff8
<bean-oh> crdlb, i think its the Radeon x1300, but it might be the x1400.
<crdlb> bean-oh: that should be able to run compiz in both intrepid and jaunty
<crdlb> with the radeon driver
<dtchen> Cycom: yes, but i'm fixing the stuttering and the pa glitches in one linux patch
<crdlb> bean-oh: also, there will never be a fglrx for that GPU in jaunty
<dtchen> Cycom: go ahead and file bugs; i'll see them anyhow
<crdlb> so if you want to keep using fglrx, you have to stay on intrepid until ATI changes their mind
<crdlb> or the radeon driver gets good enough
<bean-oh> crdlb, any idea how to go about that? i'd much rather use the Radeon driver.
<ZeZu> changes their mind on what ?
<Cycom> dtchen: okie dokie.  how's the bluetooth audio thing going?
<dtchen> Cycom: it's not very high priority, TBH
<crdlb> ZeZu: never releasing X/kernel compatibility updates for r300-r500
<Cycom> dtchen: the bluetooth audio?
<dtchen> Cycom: correct. the linux portion affects *all* audio and is thus higher priority.
<Cycom> dtchen: I just remember you saying you were dealing with that first.  I'm in no rush for it.
<Cycom> oh, do you have any diffs or binaries for me to test?
<crdlb> bean-oh: just uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx and make sure your xorg.conf says Driver "radeon", Driver "ati", or has no Driver line at all
<dtchen> Cycom: kernel builds are still WIP
<Cycom> dtchen: WIP?
<dtchen> "work in progress"
<bean-oh> crdlb, ok, I"ll give it a shot and see how it behaves.
<bean-oh> crdlb, thanks for the help!
<Cycom> bean-oh: you're not sure if it's X1300 or X1400 though?
<bean-oh> Cycom, actually, i was incorrect altogether. actually I have an intel GPU :( which would explain the difficulty I was having with a raedon driver.
<Cycom> bean-oh: yeah that'd do it :)
<Cycom> bean-oh: the good news is that most intel gpus work decently with linux and compiz
<crdlb> heh
<crdlb> bean-oh: intel what?
<bean-oh> would that be the fglrx-intel? or is there some specific intel driver?
<crdlb> no
<bean-oh> crdlb, Cycom - Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<crdlb> fglrx == proprietary ati driver
<bean-oh> oh, i thought that was gpl
<crdlb> FireGL and Radeon X driver
<bean-oh> ok
<crdlb> the intel driver is alraedy installed: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<billybigrigger> muahahahaha
 * billybigrigger just installed a new freezer 64 pro and a 9800GTX
<billybigrigger> w00t
<Guest6524> greets, everyone
<billybigrigger> sup
<billybigrigger> wow what a difference a new HSF does over stock
<contrast> anyone else having troubles with the ati driver in jaunty? when i installed it from the repos and added "Driver "fglrx"" to the device section of xorg.conf, X wouldn't start, and the installer from ATI's website fails with an error message
<billybigrigger> have my x2 5000 overclocked from 2.6 to 3.1ghz and running both cores around 9-10c idle
<mattparry> Hi! I have alpha 5 installed - is alpha 6 ready to be upgraded to?
<maxb> contrast: Yes, ATI have not updated their driver to work with X as new as is shipped in Jaunty
<maxb> However, the free radeon driver works pretty well. Well enough to watch DVDs and run compiz, anyway, so I'm happy
<contrast> mattparry: unless you're on limited bandwidth, it's ideal to upgrade everyday, especially on pre-releases :)
<mattparry> contrast, thanks, I had been upgrading everyday, but it took out my plasma desktop a couple of days ago so I had to reinstall
<contrast> maxb: radeon or radeonhd driver, and what card? the default won't do kwin's compositing, so i'm guessing mine's not very well supported by the free driver.
<mattparry> i use kubuntu
<crdlb> contrast: what card do you have?
<contrast> mattparry: same here, using kubuntu w/o issue, except my ati issues
<mattparry> lol I have ati issue too - xorg cpu usage is too high, and screen coruption
<contrast> crdlb: radeon 3470
<crdlb> contrast: yep, free 3d only goes up to r500
<maxb> Mobility FireGL V5200, Driver "radeon", Option "AccelMethod" "EXA", Option "DRI" "true"  (some of those may be the defaults, I'm not sure)
<crdlb> maxb: all three of them are :P
<contrast> gotta go eat, thanks for the info max, crdlb
<mattparry> are there release notes for kubuntu alpha 6 - does anyone know?
<contrast> mattparry: should be safe to upgrade now - i'm having no kde issues to speak of. i don't think 6 is out yet, it's usually announced on kubuntu.org within a day
<contrast> peace, y'all
<mattparry> contrast: thanks
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-13
<mattparry> Hi!  How can you tell which version of QT you are currently running?
<crdlb> mattparry: apt-cache policy libqt4-core ?
<mattparry> crdlb - wow, thats what I like about linux - you learn something new everyday - thank you
<mase_work> mattparry: doesn't matter how long you use it for either..i started in 98 and i still learn new stuff almost every day.
<unixdawg> ok how do I reconfigure x
<unixdawg> whats the command in jaunty xorgconfig does not seem to be in a pkg
<unixdawg> I lost my monitor and have to fall back to a older unit
<unixdawg> ?
<unixdawg> hello ?
<marijus> unixdawg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<unixdawg> x comes up but I get a black background\
<danbhfive> unixdawg try xrandr also
<theholyduck> unixdawg, got a new ati card?
<theholyduck> "New"
<unixdawg> its ati radeon xpress
<theholyduck> unixdawg, well try adding Driver     "radeonhd" under the device section
<theholyduck> i've had xorg THINK it detects my graphics card correctly then give me a black screen
<theholyduck> instead of picking the radeonhd driver
<unixdawg> but come to find out it looks like the monitor only does 1024x768 and I cant get it to load in the proper res
<theholyduck> meh. xorg is always trying to be clever and failing hard
<theholyduck> i really dont know how to fix that piece of broken shit
<unixdawg> well I just went and barrowed a moniter from my neighbor hoping it will come up in a min
<unixdawg> I need to get in and backup my data
<unixdawg_> ok got it up witht he lcd
<swj> does anyone know if you have to install a separate package for the 'New' gnome artwork that is suppose to be in gnome 2.26?
<TheUnderTaker> ext4 is AMAZING!
<zerwas> yesh?
<mphill_> is the update-notifer not working for everyone or just me?
<crdlb> mphill_: intentional :/
<mphill_> ok
<TheUnderTaker> Extents do make a difference
<crdlb> mphill_: now it will pop update-manager up in the background once a week
<mase_work> TheUnderTaker: so for those of us who haven't tried it, what is amazing about it ?
<mphill_> humm
<mphill_> are they going to switch to package kit or something?
<crdlb> there's a gconf setting to make it work the old way
<TheUnderTaker> faster fsck, faster file deletion times thanks to extents, less fragmentation
<crdlb> mphill_: not this cycle
<crdlb> afaik
<TheUnderTaker> although i dont trust it to my /home parition yet
<mphill_> crdlb, why did they do this?
<crdlb> TheUnderTaker: hmm, that's pretty smart :)
<crdlb> mphill_: because OS X does it :P
<crdlb> basically, they felt that users don't know what to do when they see the updates icon
<mphill_> windows does updates once a week too
<TheUnderTaker> no windows does updates once a month mostly called update tuesday
<mphill_> i found it: /apps/update-notifier/regular_auto_launch_interval
<crdlb> that's when they push them
<crdlb> which isn't what this is about; this is about when the computer does them / annoys the user about them
<mphill_> dood
<mphill_> well
<mphill_> thats the price i guess we pay for having a bunch of people jump ship to linux
<mphill_> :\
<crdlb> it's design-by-committee at its worst
<TheUnderTaker> cya
<mphill_> i might install package-kit
<mphill_> its pretty nice
<mase_work> its not so bad as long as you have the ability to change it
<sigma92> hi guys, i just downloaded kubuntu alpha 6.
<sigma92> on both the computers i've tried it, so far a netbook and a desktop, plasma crashes immediately upon launch
<sigma92> it gives the following error
<sigma92> error message was: "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply"
<sigma92> (when run manually from a terminal)
<sigma92> i essentially have no desktop.
<sigma92> this is a showstopping bug, even for an alpha release.
<sigma92> i googled the error message and got a launchpad bug that as of march 9, is labeled "fix committed."
<sigma92> however, i've downloaded all updates (had to plug in anethernet cable because network manager is now a plasma widget...)
<sigma92> no dice.
<sigma92> what's going on? how did an alpha get released that literally doesn't work?
<sigma92> well after further googling i found a fix, luckily. if anyone else comes in and asks about the problem, tell them the fix is to run this
<sigma92> sudo rm /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<z0d14k> I've been running Jaunty since ~Alpha 2.  It is awesome.  Love it.  I had a couple complaints, but figured if I was patient, they would go away.  All except 1 has.  I can't get my bluetooth mouse to connect.  bluetooth applet claims to connect, but the mouse stays in discovery mode.  dmesg and /var/log/messages both look like they think the connection is happening....
<z0d14k> Any ideas what I could try
<victory747> hi, has anyone noticed that apt-get update will resize your terminal window?  It seems apt-get update sends escape codes to the terminal on summary, changes colors and such, but also resizes the terminal.
<victory747> Can someone test this - make a terminal window much wider and then apt-get update?
<crdlb> victory747: I don't see that with gnome-terminal
<crdlb> your apt-get update has colors?
<victory747> odd - why is it doing it for me?
<victory747> yes
<victory747> actually, it gives a big summary after I run apt-get update
<victory747> of all the changes since the last time I ran it, I guess
<victory747> I've only seen this in jaunty
<crdlb> are you sure that's not some kind of hook you added?
<victory747> I don't recall doing anything like that on purpose
<victory747> hmmm, let me look into it - maybe i loaded in a package
<victory747> ah, I think it's daptup
<victory747> yep, that's it!
<victory747> thanks for your help!
<crdlb> same happens here :)
<victory747> you mean with daptup?
<crdlb> yes, it reverts the terminal to 80x24
<victory747> I wonder if that is intentional behavior
<victory747> seems strange
<crdlb> I doubt it
<victory747> maybe I'll file a bug against it then
<victory747> although does anyone care about universe packages?
<crdlb> they do, just not to the same degree
<victory747> it's just a shell script - I don't know where these codes are coming from
<victory747> it uses tput
<victory747> tput iniut
<victory747> tput init
<victory747> that is the offending line
<crdlb> it is?
<victory747> yes
<victory747> line 430 of /usr/bin/daptup
<victory747> just type tput init in your terminal
<crdlb> I saw that, but it's not doing anything here :/
<crdlb> ah
<crdlb> I hadn't made it wide enough
<victory747> there must be a work-around
<victory747> you can GET the width with tput cols
<victory747> crdlb, why is the tput init there in the first place?  Is it necessary?
<crdlb> I have no idea
<crdlb> I've never used it
<victory747> are you still looking at this, or have you lost interest?
<crdlb> what is there to look at? :)
<victory747> I want to fix it!
<victory747> maybe I'll file a bug report against it
<victory747> since I don't really understand it
<victory747> ok, thanks for your help!
<crdlb> bug 251105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251105 in vte "`tput init' works inconsistently in gnome-terminal, but not xterm, etc." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251105
<crdlb> maybe?
<victory747> hmm
<victory747> tput init does not resize xterm
<victory747> I don't think the init is needed
<victory747> I'm going to write to the daptup author who is also the debian package maintainer
<crdlb> it appears to be for clearing any changes it made
<victory747> tput sgr0 seems to do that
<victory747> i don't think tput init is needed
<victory747> i wrote to the author
<victory747> thanks for your help
<victory747> hey, reading that bug, it seems this is a problem with gnome-terminal
<victory747> if I type "reset" in intrepid, it merely resets the terminal
<victory747> if I type "reset" in jaunty, it resizes the terminal to 80 columns
<victory747> ah! bug 330205
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330205 in gnome-terminal "terminal resizes when reset" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330205
<victory747> this is beyond me now, - back to work!
<DanaG> !find jcapimin.o
<ubottu> File jcapimin.o found in fp-units-base
<mattparry> Hi, Im running alpha 6 live CD - Plasma desktop not working - anyone else having this issue?
<mattparry> on kubuntu - btw
<DanaG> KMS is interesting, now that I built a kernel with it......
<DanaG> ... but Plymouth doesn't work, for some reason.
<xtknight> pulseaudio messing up for anyone else?  the new time scheduling mechanism or w/e...... at first tsched=0 fixed it for me, but no longer.  my audio skips.  and now i don't even know where to find the pulseaudio logs
<xtknight> why does vlc use alsa when pulseaudio is the default in jaunty?
<xtknight> i have to say.......this sound stuff is quite a mess :O
<DanaG> gnome-terminal:
<DanaG> Failed to contact the GConf daemon; exiting.
<DanaG> goddamnit, openoffice won't save to fat32.
<DanaG> Error saving the document <document name>"
<DanaG> Object not accessible.  The object cannot be accessed due to insufficient user rights."
<DanaG> W------T---------F?
<sjanssen> so is unclutter now active by default in jaunty?  How do I turn this off?
<Hobbsee> unclutter?
<sparr> Is the python package currently broken in jaunty?
<sjanssen> Hobbsee: yes, the executable and packaged named 'unclutter'.  It makes the mouse pointer disappear after a period of inactivity
<Hobbsee> sjanssen: oh.  It's not by default, although it is in main
<sjanssen> ah, I've figured it out
<sjanssen> apparently the new version of unclutter adds a file in /etc/X11/Xsession.d that starts it automatically.  This is a poor decision, IMO
<Hobbsee> well, if you've deliberately installed it, why shouldn't it automatically start?
<Hobbsee> it doesn't have any reverse dependancies, at all
<sparr> I am getting this error when trying to upgrade python 2.6  http://rafb.net/p/G2oBpa98.html
<Hobbsee> or at least, according to my system.
<lanoxx> hi, where should i file bugs against help.ubuntu.com?
<sjanssen> Hobbsee: it is a notoriously broken program and I develop a window manager, I have it around for testing purposes
<Hobbsee> lanoxx: under the 'ubuntu-website' project on launchpad.net
<Hobbsee> sjanssen: ahhh.
<lanoxx> Hobbsee, thx
<sjanssen> it seems silly that installation should imply automatic use -- especially when there doesn't seem to be any way to disable without removing random files in /etc
<Hobbsee> removing the package again to stop using it doesn't work?
 * Hobbsee is still unsure why it's in main at all
<sjanssen> Hobbsee: sure, that works
<sjanssen> Hobbsee: but isn't it silly for me to install and uninstall it every time I want to use it for just a few minutes?
<Hobbsee> it probalby is.  OTOH, i'm not sure most people use it for short periods of time.
<Hobbsee> how strange.  It should have dropped out of main, i'd expect
<Amaranth> oh jeez
<sjanssen> Hobbsee: IIRC it hasn't been maintained upstream for something like ten years
<Amaranth> sjanssen: does it have the same bug where after the cursor comes back animated cursors are sized 1x1 pixel?
<lanoxx> Hobbsee, should i file bugs about outdated pages there too?
<Hobbsee> lanoxx: yes, i think so
<lanoxx> alright
<Amaranth> compiz ezoom gets that if you zoom the cursor due to some bug in xfixes
<sparr> sadly that python upgrade problem is blocking hundreds of other packages
<sparr> why doesn't an ubuntu upgrade ever install new nvidia drivers?  i always end up at a console after rebooting and have to install them myself
<DanaG> oh yeah, with accelerated ati driver, the notify-osd no longer lags so horribly.
<rww> I'm loving the new ATI drivers. I can watch videos without ridiculous flickering problems now <3
<DanaG> I just wish they had some friggin' power savings.
<rww> I assume it was the -ati update that did that, anyway, since it didn't used to work and now does.
 * DanaG happens to have R600.
<DanaG> oh yeah, you have tormodvolden's PPA enabled?
<rww> DanaG: nope. the jaunty repos got a snapshot of the new -ati drivers today
<lucent> discovered data corruption issue with ext4 on Jaunty
<lucent> anyone awake to check me? I submitted a reply to what I think is the relevant LK bug tracker report
<lucent> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12821
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 12821 in ext4 "filesystem corrupts on heavy I/O" [Normal,New]
<sparr> python upgrade problems resolved by removing the offending packages, libboost-python-dev libboost-dbg pitivi
<DanaG> I ran into some corruption today when compiling a kernel.... all the compiled files had corrupt descriptors in some group.
<DanaG> Particularly aggravating was
<DanaG> Particularly aggravating was the
<DanaG> Particularly aggravating was the fact
<lucent> ?
<DanaG> ... was the fact that, like I just did with my sentence...
<DanaG> .... it went back to the start after each SINGLE error fix.
<DanaG> 0->80%, back to 0->80.1%
<lucent> well what was in dmesg?
<DanaG> oh, I don't remember now... lemme dig it up.
<DanaG> Oh, I remember....
<DanaG> it was, some file referred to unused inode X in group Y, where X was a large (as expected) number.
<DanaG> or rather, referred to inode X in unused inodes table of Group Y.
<sjanssen> does the version of Pidgin packaged with Jaunty apply any patches that modify its window close behavior?  How do I go about figuring this out?
<ikonia> sjanssen: download the source package from jaunty repos and look at the patch files
<Lounge> i've been reading about ext4's delayed allocation and the zero-length file problem on reddit. might this be the reason why teh latest kernel update goes into panic when mountin my ext4 system?
<Lounge> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/846ih/ext4_delayed_allocation_and_the_zerolength_file/
<Eruaran> I'm using Ext4
<Eruaran> Haven't seen any panics
<cwillu> Lounge, no, a kernel panic would be a different issue
<cwillu> bug #317781
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317781 in linux "Ext4 data loss" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317781
<cwillu> more relevant than a reddit link :p
<crdlb> also, if it works with an older kernel, it's probably not the data
<DanaG> heh, bluez changelog.
<DanaG>  (LP: #)
<Lounge> well i was just wondering about that if the latest kernel-image-2.6.28-9 panic and ext4 are related
<beardbar-lap> anyone having issues with dual monitors and the login screen and logoff screens showing up dead center of the two monitors rather then just one
<cwillu> chipset?
 * crdlb guesses nvidia
 * cwillu doesn't presume :p
<crdlb> nvidia is the only one that doesn't always get Xinerama hints right nowadays :)
<beardbar-lap> ya nvidia 9800gt
<cwillu> really?  I don't think I've ever had a 'middle of the screen' issue except where an app didn't acknowledge the existence of xinerama (i.e., did the same thing on ati/intel)
<DanaG> MASQUERADE: lo ate my IP address
<DanaG> MASQUERADE: lo ate my IP address
<DanaG> MASQUERADE: lo ate my IP address
<DanaG> MASQUERADE: lo ate my IP address
<cwillu> unless
<DanaG> MASQUERADE: lo ate my IP address
<crdlb> um
<DanaG> .... what exactly does that mean?
<cwillu> beardbar-lap, did you plug in the second monitor after gdm started?
<crdlb> we only needed one
<DanaG> MMmm, IP address... sounds tasty.
<beardbar-lap> im actually in ubuntu+1 i just noticed guys, im on kubuntu 8.10 running kde4.2 sorry
<cwillu> beardbar-lap, hold up :p
<DanaG> So tasty, it ate it multiple times.  =þ
<beardbar-lap> no, its been plugged in
<beardbar-lap> the entire time. even during initial setup, this is a fresh install
<cwillu> beardbar-lap, nvidia's xinerama extension isn't enabled unless you had it configured at x start
<crdlb> yep, that's the usual problem with nvidia
<cwillu> hmm, dunno then
<crdlb> they haven't taken the changes in XRandR 1.2's version to make it truly dynamic
<beardbar-lap> you had me at hold up, inspired my dreams of a fix and then left me on the side of road, a love lost :( hehe
<crdlb> beardbar-lap: xdpyinfo -ext XINERAMA| grep -i head
<ActionParsnip1> is alpha 6 release only a few days old?
<beardbar-lap> crdlb: head #0: 3840X1200 @ 1920,0 head#1: 1920X1200 @ 0,0
<crdlb> whoa
<beardbar-lap> running 3 monitors 28inch samsung sync, and 2 24inch samsungsyncs
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f2beb2a3b
<crdlb> do you really have a 3840px wide monitor? :P
<DanaG> my xrandr
<crdlb> nvidia seems to be screwing it up
<crdlb> it's making head 0 the width of both of them, which would obviously screw up any apps trying to use that info
<crdlb> oh, 3 monitors?
<beardbar-lap> ya 3 monitors, 2 on one card, 1 on another, both are 9800Gt nvidias
<crdlb> so I guess the other card is its own screen?
<crdlb> and that's the 28-incher?
<beardbar-lap> exactly right
<beardbar-lap> no its actually the 24,
<crdlb> I wonder if that's somehow confusing the nvidia driver
<beardbar-lap> i wanted my 28 in the middle and the 24inces on the sides.
<crdlb> oh, I figured you'd have the two small ones on the same GPU
<crdlb> but I guess they're the same resolution anyway?
<beardbar-lap> ya same reso
<beardbar-lap> all 1920X1200
<crdlb> can I have one?
<UbuntuUserDK> Hi. Is anyone having trouble with the screensaver after updating today? On my system the windows freezes
<crdlb> anyway, my original description of the problem was correct
<crdlb> since the xinerama hints only apply to that one screen
<crdlb> the third monitor is out of the picture (unless it's somehow triggering a bug in the nvidia driver)
<beardbar-lap> any suggestions on a course of action?
<crdlb> you could ask #nvidia
<beardbar-lap> theres an actual channel hehe, checking it out, hey thanks crdlb, even when i was in the wrong room.
<UbuntuUserDK> Okay, I no one has experienced this, I guess I should report it as a bug
<chronographer> anyone else think the removal of ctrl-alt-backspace was bad?
<chronographer> What is suggested replacement?
<ActionParsnip1> chronographer: you can reinstate it
<lucent> chronographer: I am not a fan of disabling zap
<chronographer> yeah. is there a suggested replacement though? what happens when the game I run break and I can't get bac kto the desktop?
<lucent> chronographer: there's a cli utility to re-enable it
<robin0800> chronographer,  you can add it back in xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> chronographer: just re-enable it in xorg.conf
<lucent> robin0800: no need to b0rk around with xorg.conf
<crdlb> magic sysrq can be a replacement
<lucent> sudo apt-get install dontzap
<ActionParsnip1> chronographer: you can disable it in gutsy if you so wish, its not a new feature, just a new default feature
<cwillu> chronographer, you ever been on the other side of the phone call that starts "I was zooming in on a picture, and all of a sudden the whole screen went blank."?
<lucent> crdlb: I've not seen how SysRq could be used from X11
<crdlb> really?
<cwillu> lucent, you can put the keyboard into raw mode to force alt-f1 to work
<lucent> oh...
<crdlb> sysrq+r for switching vts, or sysrq+k to kill X
<cwillu> the 'r' in 'reisub'
<lucent> isn't Alt+SysRq trapped by X11 though?
<crdlb> no
<chronographer> sudo apt-get install dontzap <- sounds good
<lucent> alt+SysRq here triggers the screen capture
<lucent> heh
<crdlb> it should still work
<crdlb> or maybe you need shift or something
<lucent> nope
<lucent> I'd like to know what key combination you are pressing to do this
 * crdlb just murdered his X for science
<crdlb> alt+sysrq+k
 * cwillu gets crdlb a new one
<crdlb> where sysrq is printscreen
<lucent> kill? okay, what about just switching term
<crdlb> r instead of k
<cwillu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key - "Kill all processes on the current virtual console (Can be used to kill X and svgalib programs, see below)
<cwillu> This was originally designed to imitate a Secure Access Key 	k"
<crdlb> it means unraw
<lucent> ah!
<BUGabundo> lucent: I get screenshot too
<lucent> thanks for the info and labrattery
<BUGabundo> bug 276056
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276056 in xkeyboard-config "SysReq keyboard key acts as Print Screen (dup-of: 198748)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276056
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198748 in gnome-control-center "sysrq and screenshot use the same keyboard shortcut" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198748
 * lucent lols 
<cwillu> BUGabundo, k works though
<cwillu> r doesn't, but k does
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> sure
<cwillu> (k will kill the xserver though, don't do it on a whim)
<BUGabundo> but REISUB doesn't... yes
<lucent> what if I don't need to kill X, and I just need to switch to a virtual console in a hurry?
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<cwillu> lucent, uh, switch to a virtual console then
<crdlb> if your server is in need of unrawing, I'd think it'd work?
<BUGabundo> lucent: ctrl alt Fx ?
<cwillu> ctrl-alt-f1 still works
<BUGabundo> cwillu: not every where
<lucent> ctrl+alt+Fn doesn't work when X11 is borked
<BUGabundo> some intel and nvidia mess the TTYs
<crdlb> right, but that's no different from how it was before dontzap
<lucent> point taken.
<BUGabundo> yep same thing
<cwillu> crdlb, sysrq doesn't work if I killall -STOP Xorg
<cwillu> sysrq-r rather.  -k works fine
<crdlb> hmm, that sucks :/
<CosmiChaos> Hehe Linus hopes to to go stable next release... ;)
<BUGabundo> yea right
<lucent> which Linus and what stable?
<CosmiChaos> the famous one and the kernel one
<lucent> oh .29
<CosmiChaos> yes maybe with a bit luck well see a stable .29 next week
<lucent> you're waiting on .29 for some development?
<CosmiChaos> no just for monitoring developement
<ikonia> not this again
<CosmiChaos> currently im very interested in .30
<CosmiChaos> ikonia: me stfu? :)
<virtuald> do you follow lkml?
<ikonia> well, thats harsh
<lucent> I want T.Tso's patch for dumb people applied
<CosmiChaos> i follow the daily digest as far (bit) as i can and read lkml release notes
<lucent> there's a tendancy for software authors to write really crappy code, and ext4 exposes the design flaws
<lucent> it cripples ext4-as-root on Jaunty installs
<CosmiChaos> lucent: what do you mena by that i installed on ext4 and using ext4 on all of my drives, still no data loss
<lucent> CosmiChaos: mostly on power loss
<CosmiChaos> i even tried copying files and hardresetting
<CosmiChaos> ;)
<lucent> which is a common event for desktops
<CosmiChaos> yes i know, i have no losses for months with sometimes power losses
<lucent> I've been bitten by ext4 related dataloss no fewer than a dozen times since Jaunty alpha 3
<lucent> there are some bizarre code paths that you have to hit to trigger the problems
<lucent> I am just lucky to hit these code paths?
 * lucent :(
<CosmiChaos> O.O.o i converted all my storage 3 days ago ;)
<CosmiChaos> seems like me is not using any of those related coded programms
<crdlb> and this is why I don't use new filesystems
<CosmiChaos> till now im a lucky btch
<lucent> at the moment I have an 1TB ext4 volume which is experiencing somewhat-reproducable data loss on a 50GB bittorrent download
<lucent> if I leave Transmission running for longer than an hour or so, there's a scary message in dmesg and sync() no longer completes
<lucent> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12821
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 12821 in ext4 "filesystem corrupts on heavy I/O" [Normal,New]
<CosmiChaos> lucent: as far as i can tell, my / root partition is on ext4 and has no dataloss under sometimes heavy power losses, and my storages are most of the time shut down because they are filed up completely with media
<CosmiChaos> :)
<CosmiChaos> took me lonk nights to get the fragmented NTFS to ext4
<lucent> I think you're just not pushing it hard enough yet
<CosmiChaos> what can i do?
<CosmiChaos> :D
<CosmiChaos> any reproducablility, should i try downloading some torrents?
<lucent> well, how many files are on the volume?
<CosmiChaos> the 465GiB is ehm 550 files, full
<lucent> also was this some ext2/3 volume that you mounted as ext4, or was it formatted as ext4?
<CosmiChaos> the 372 is 1/3 full
<CosmiChaos> no i installed alpha 5 on clean new partitions with ext4
<lucent> mine is "21,227 items, totalling 371.3 GB"
<CosmiChaos> i removed NTFS completely and created new ext4
<CosmiChaos> and transfered all my data
<lucent> yeah it's probably okay if it wrote out cleanly
<CosmiChaos> i swaped them out, since i have 3 drives for storage
<lucent> I don't have any problems yet *reading* data
 * lucent just notices something
<CosmiChaos> kernel option profile is one of the tasks i often do tough it writes alot to hdd
<lucent> hope it's not confusing that my name Eric Shattow is similar looking to Eric Sandeen on the above bug report
<lucent> CosmiChaos: there will be no mistaking it if the bug bites you, shit stops working and you can't cleanly shut down
<CosmiChaos> lucent: but i will of course try out some torrents, did you say one 50gb torrent??
<lucent> I've hit a lot of different torrents that worked just fine
<CosmiChaos> lucent: then ill pray to eris that only /root is affected
<lucent> the "problem" torrent does save several large files (10-15gb ea)
<CosmiChaos> regularly i dont suck blueray :DD
<BUGabundo> lucent: never saw transmission lossing data... deluge is quite common on that!
<lucent> else I have completed without issue a 79gb total data torrent, where files are mid-size (less than 5 gb ea)
<CosmiChaos> lets reboot few times and when screen changes to login just hit reset on and on until its broke, or what??? :D
<lucent> CosmiChaos: what does "regularly i dont suck"
<lucent> I'm confused
<BUGabundo> I find it funny that Tso says xfs suffers from the same prob as ext4
<lucent> eh he's opinionated
<BUGabundo> but I've been using xfs on this laptop for an year, and 2y before why on the old laptop, and never noticed it
<CosmiChaos> what do you have on harddisk that is greater than 10gb except backup files and i assume you not to save backups on new filesystems ;)
<lucent> the real problem is morons who write software incorrectly
<lucent> CosmiChaos: MAME LaserDisc CHDs?
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: yes ReiserFS is known for the same data losses
<lucent> I'm preserving video game ROMs
<BUGabundo> again I had a 500GBs disk on reiserFS with ZERO data loss luckly
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: nearly all performance tuned filesystem lack for that bug
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: I understand
<BUGabundo> I read the report and understood how it works
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: i have 5 ext4 partitions on bleeding edge alpha 64bit, data losses, not for me it seems
<BUGabundo> no power failures (or simulates) ?
<BUGabundo> hi Hew
<lucent> no power failure is needed to trigger data loss on ext4
<Hew> hey BUGabundo
<CosmiChaos> of course sometimes my gpu freezes the sys, i hardreset
<lucent> just uh... whatever issue I am having
<CosmiChaos> or a game freezes dont know or wine
<BUGabundo> lucent: actually it is!
<CosmiChaos> i often have to reset power
<lucent> no sir
<lucent> data is lost due to some bug here
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: even on ALPHAs I rarelly do it! REISUB tends to help
<lucent> no power loss involed
<lucent> *involved
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: do what?
<BUGabundo> lucent: acording to Tso data lost happens when cache is not dumped to disk... ONLY
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: hard reboot
<lucent> BUGabundo: different bug here
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> what is your bug then?
<CosmiChaos> but same symptomatics doesnt it
<lucent> BUGabundo: someone fucked up in the ext4 code, but it's extremely unfathomable that anyone would actually reach the corresponding code path in actual life
<lucent> I just happened to be triggering it
<lucent> even I have no idea how to reproduce the circumstance, other than "do X and wait Y minutes"
<CosmiChaos> and isnt it a problem that only occurs because reiser cashes internally and on power losses not have the data written and the files beeing empty
<lucent> it happens about half the time I am downloading with Transmission a particular torrent
<CosmiChaos> lucent: will you say ext4 is crippley for a mans lifetime, do i understand that right?
<lucent> I'm saying that it has a data loss bug not related to molly
<CosmiChaos> who is molly? :)
<lucent> there is no molly involved in my case
<jagez> this conversation is surreal
<BUGabundo> open a bug and let Tso know about it then!
<lucent> molly is the little girl who runs around your office and flips the power switches!
<lucent> no molly here!
 * CosmiChaos is googling about "molly", what might that be, molotov cocktail?
<lucent> look for maybe "molly guard"
<CosmiChaos> to much results
<lucent> well it means thata person is accidentally tripping over a power switch
<BUGabundo> lucent: provide correct link... we are too lazy
<lucent> it's in the jargon file
<lucent> here there is no molly, no unintended power interruption
<lucent> that's what I am meaning
<CosmiChaos> you mean the roomcleaner to unplug your mainservers power cable to plugin the vacuum cleaner?
<lucent> CosmiChaos: yes
<lucent> very accurately, yes
<CosmiChaos> ok sry that wasnt coloquial for me
 * BUGabundo don't start with cleaning ladies!!!! grrrr
<BUGabundo> ola joaopinto
<joaopinto> ola BUGabundo
<CosmiChaos> will i crash in some tunnel with on my high speed-ext4 train, lets disble brakes, how to tune ext4. on ext3 i could reproduce data losses on Data=Writeback, can i apply that for ext4 O.o
<brinstar> CosmiChaos: out of interest, how much faster is ext4
<brinstar> than ext3
<lucent> holy crap....  sudo filefrag /media/ESTBStorageA/Datasets/MAME/LD-CHD/usvsthem/usvsthem.chd
<lucent> /media/ESTBStorageA/Datasets/MAME/LD-CHD/usvsthem/usvsthem.chd: 125592 extents found
<CosmiChaos> brinstar: quite a bit, subjectively, i have not measuered, but boot time decreased, writeing slightly increased and deleting vastly increased
<brinstar> ok
<BUGabundo> guys gonna be away for a bit... have to get work done! ping if something urgent comes up
<jaunty_newbie> Hi, I am facing problems that I had to upgrade to 2.6.28 and choose to install it from jaunty but now I messed my system, the keyboard is not working in GUI though works in console and the network interfaces cannot be used, I now either try to upgrade to fully to jaunty or recover back to my old system, how and what plessssssssssssssse?
<CosmiChaos> i mean writing slightly decreased and deleting vastly decreased ( all three beeing faster)
<lucent> what is "plessssssssssssssse" word mean?
<CosmiChaos> brinstar:
<lucent> is your keyboard broken?
<brinstar> CosmiChaos:  got it
<jaunty_newbie> lucent: yes the kb is brokkken
<CosmiChaos> lucent: is it possible to check the partition with filefrag?
<lucent> CosmiChaos: huh?  partition with filefrag?
<lucent> filefrag reports on filesystem, not partition
<CosmiChaos> jaunty_newbie: open it, clean it, close it :)
<lucent> see filefrag(8)
<CosmiChaos> lucent: i mean to show me a list of all fragmented files of one partition
<lucent> CosmiChaos: it's meant to aid developers, not print a cheese wheel
<jaunty_newbie> CosmiChaos: the matter is serious can you please show some sympathy with my situation instead of laughing at me
<lucent> so, I don't think so
<brinstar> is it fairly straightforward to install intrpid and jaunty side-by-side while i test jaunty?
<scizzo-> lucent: correction "what does "plessssssse" mean?" not what is... haha
<scizzo-> brinstar: use virtualbox?
<scizzo-> brinstar: would be the easiest to work with
<brinstar> scizzo-: hmm maybe
<scizzo-> jaunty_newbie: you only upgraded the kernel in intrepid?
<CosmiChaos> jaunty_newbie: i dont laugh, i smiled, i mean it for real: clean it, its not that hard to redo coffee-accidents or similar
<scizzo-> jaunty_newbie: that is....using jaunty kernel in intrepid installation?
<jaunty_newbie> scizzo-: yes
<brinstar> :)
<scizzo-> jaunty_newbie: okie dokie...now...are you using a xorg file also?
<jaunty_newbie> CosmiChaos: I don't know how
<scizzo-> jaunty_newbie: /etc/X11/xorg.conf example
<jaunty_newbie> scizzo-: I didn't upgrade the xserver so it should be the old one, I guess, do you want me to pastebin it?
<CosmiChaos> why do you tell him to configurate his keyboard
<scizzo-> jaunty_newbie: my question would simply be if you have the old kernel for intrepid still installed.....boot into that and see if you can get into GUI with keyboard working properly
<CosmiChaos> jaunty_newbie: are you using that keyboard right now?
<scizzo-> CosmiChaos: I am not...
<scizzo-> CosmiChaos: I am trying to at first hand find the problem to why this happens
<jaunty_newbie> scizzo-: yes I tried that but still same problem, may be because udev is upgraded in the process?
<scizzo-> CosmiChaos: after that determine the proper way to fix the issue
<jaunty_newbie> CosmiChaos: I booted from intrepid live and connected to you
<scizzo-> jaunty_newbie: and it works in console?
<CosmiChaos> scizzo-: i have never seen a configuration or driver problem counting 1 key as say 20, thats mostly a broblem of dirty keyboard :D
<jaunty_newbie> scizzo-: yes
<robin0800> where is the options file for modprobe I need to amend it?
<CosmiChaos> i guess the "s" is stucking
<scizzo-> CosmiChaos: if _YOU_ can point me to where I have asked him to configure the keyboard then please show me
<lucent> most modules are compiled in now
<lucent> robin0800: which module?
<scizzo-> jaunty_newbie: wow....thats really something
<lucent> robin0800: first step is decide if your module is a module, or is it compiled in
<scizzo-> jaunty_newbie: why did you only get the kernel btw?
<robin0800> ipw2200 need to activate led on laptop
<jaunty_newbie> scizzo-: because of a regression in the -27 kernel that renders my WSUB54GC now working
<jaunty_newbie> *WUSB54GC
<lucent> robin0800: I suggest a kernel arg, and/or /etc/modprobe.d/your_new_file
<jaunty_newbie> scizzo-: how stable is jaunty now, do you suggest I download a copy and upgrade?
<scizzo-> jaunty_newbie: something interesting would be to see what the logfile says when you boot and when you start X
<CosmiChaos> lol the kernel causing stucking key, thats a good one i have to remember :)
<scizzo-> jaunty_newbie: I wouldn't have suggested to only install the kernel anyways.....since that might cause problems
<robin0800> lucent:  what would i put in a kernal argument
<lucent> robin0800: modulename.modulearg=value
 * scizzo- is not saying its the kernel either
<scizzo-> still looking into what is causing the issue
<CosmiChaos> jaunty_newbie: how old is that keyboard?
<CosmiChaos> jaunty_newbie: have you had experienced similar bugs with that keyboard before jaunty(-kernel)
<jaunty_newbie> CosmiChaos, scizzo-: http://pastebin.ca/1359768
<jaunty_newbie> CosmiChaos: it's a dell studio 1535 laptop and the problem is not the keyboard. btw I am just kidding when I said the ssssssss is because of a broken kb but I guess you know that
<CosmiChaos> no i didn't i thought that was the main point
<CosmiChaos> can ou please repeat whats your problem?
<lucent> robin0800: you got that alright? I can give an example if needed
<jaunty_newbie> CosmiChaos: I install jaunty kernel in intrepid and I remember udev is also upgrade and now when I boot in either my intrepid or jaunty kernel and had kdm I cannot type and cannot use my touchpad, but if I ctrl+alt+f1 I can use the keyboard but ifconfig shows my ethernet cannot be upped
<lucent> -GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<lucent> +GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pciehp.pciehp_force=1"
<lucent> something like this in /etc/default/grub
<lucent> I use that because pciehp is built into the kernel now and my pci expresscard slot doesn't work otherwise
<jaunty_newbie> CosmiChaos: I pasted my X log and it contains lines like Cannot locate a core keyboard device
<CosmiChaos> jaunty_newbie: so scizzo-was right, im sry. watch the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lucent> jaunty_newbie: could be APIC issues
<CosmiChaos> jaunty_newbie: i watched your log and saw that line
<jaunty_newbie> lucent: so I try to boot with noapic?
<lucent> jaunty_newbie: please take my advice mate, don't waste everyone's time with a half-installed OS. The Jaunty kernels DO NOT WORK with other releases of Ubuntu, period.
<lucent> just stop going down that path because it will not work.
<lucent> is your problem appearing with a stable version of Ubuntu?
<lucent> try a full install of Intrepid
<jaunty_newbie> lucent: yes I accept that advice and now I am asking you how I can rollback or is it better to download a fresh jaunty and upgrade?
<lucent> there is no way to roll back.
<lucent> end of story on that
<jaunty_newbie> lucent: ok how stable is jaunty now? can I live with it?
<CosmiChaos> jaunty for this case it is good to have a backup of your personal files, and settings ~/.*
<lucent> it *is* marked Alpha for a reason?
<lucent> CosmiChaos: don't forget /var
<lucent> the new ecryptfs crap lives in /var now
<lucent> not to mention mail spool etc
<jaunty_newbie> lucent: the last time I tried alpha version of ubuntu it's very stable and this is why I am asking.
<CosmiChaos> what does craps life mean?
<CosmiChaos> craps lives i mean
<lucent> sorry to get frustrated and just speak my mind everyone, I'm tired of hearing about this bickering over lost keyboard interrupts and shit
<lucent> CosmiChaos: "crap" is a swear word I say it to mean "Any thing"
<lucent> I'm just upset because this is going no where
<lucent> jaunty_newbie: use something stable, please
<jaunty_newbie> lucent: ok thanks man
 * scizzo- thought this was a support for jaunty channel....might be mistaken
<lucent> jaunty_newbie: if you're feeling adventurous later, take a full backup of your systems and THEN go venture out into a full Alpha 6 jaunty install
<CosmiChaos> scizzo-: developement channel != support-channel :)
<lucent> jaunty_newbie: btw the alternate cd seems broken to me, I would stick to the desktop installer and don't try anything weird like ext4 or ecryptfs
<CosmiChaos> btw it is nithe rboth it is a "discussion channel"
<lucent> jaunty_newbie: I promise you'll get a better start for it
<scizzo-> CosmiChaos: its impossible to speak with you.....
<lucent> scizzo-: /ignore works well
<CosmiChaos> scizzo-: what have i done?
<scizzo-> jaunty_newbie: I agree with lucent btw....a jaunty kernel in a intrepid system or any mixed kernel thingy in other systems is not a good idea.....if you want to use later kernels and such you should try to find backports instead
<jaunty_newbie> scizzo-: yes i learned this the hard way unfortunately
<lucent> yeah it's not a terrible idea, but it just ends up being a terrible idea when it fails, sorry you find out like this way
<lucent> :)
<lucent> from Intrepid going towards => Jaunty;   there are some big decisions and changes made in kernel config
<lucent> the modules are being compiled in whenever possible, the initramfs works differently, the udev works differently, there's watershed which is split from udev... so many things
<lucent> it will break earlier Ubuntu installs just to try
<lucent> my personal axe to grind is the decision to compile in ipv6
<jaunty_newbie> lucent: since I would backup my system and install intrepid from scratch, i won't to try something before that. I would upgrade to jaunty from the livecd just to learn more lessons and play a bit, can i just chroot sda1; update-manager -d?
<lucent> jaunty_newbie: I really suggest making a backup of $HOME to offline media and doing a complete fresh install
<jaunty_newbie> lucent: so you don't suggest I try chroot even for fun?
<lucent> I don't consider possible data loss "fun"
<jaunty_newbie> lucent: no I have a backup outside now
<fyl0n> Asus 1000H with Kubuntu alpha 6 wifi not completly working.. open ap is no problem but an ap with a key isn't working..?
<CosmiChaos> jaunty wait i have a sets of commands
<lucent> the only supported upgrade path will be Intrepid -> Jaunty
<lucent> the alphas are not supported.
<lucent> unless you *really know what it is you are doing* then I do not suggest any action different from a full install
<jaunty_newbie> lucent: aha! thanks
<CosmiChaos> jaunty_newbie: 'sudo sed -i -e “s/intrepid/jaunty/g” /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y'
<CosmiChaos> jaunty_newbie: i wont take any warranty for that ;)
<lucent> apt-get doesn't handle dist-upgrade correctly
<lucent> I advise strongly AGAINST doing the above
<lucent> even aptitude only gets it mostly correct
<jaunty_newbie> CosmiChaos: beside I cannot connect to the net from that system. I suggested chroot and lucent is against it and I accept that
<CosmiChaos> jaunty_newbie: why dont you ask your momme?
<lucent> jaunty_newbie: bug reports against the installer are quite valuable
<lucent> in the scope of helping out Ubuntu, a fresh install is best :)
<jaunty_newbie> CosmiChaos: ?!
<CosmiChaos> lucent: what exactly is apt-get dist-upgrade doing wrong?
<lucent> CosmiChaos: why are you still using apt-get ?
<CosmiChaos> of course it is best, lucent, but he has a installtion so why dont give it a try, his files are backed up
<CosmiChaos> lucent: because sometimes you have tu use console to do upgrades
<lucent> "give it a try" I do not have time to waste on computer problems that make no sense.
<scizzo-> CosmiChaos: that is why do-release-upgrade exists
<CosmiChaos> lucent: but you have the time to tell anyone doing the easiest most secure way
<CosmiChaos> goodboy
<robin0800> lucent: ipw2200.led=1 works but grub complains its an unknown boot option so where should I put it?
<CosmiChaos> scizzo-: so everytime i wanna check for regular updates i do "do-release-upgrade"? cant believe that
<lucent> robin0800: glad to hear good progress! yay
<scizzo-> CosmiChaos: everything depends on _how_ you want to upgrade and to what you want to upgrade
<lucent> robin0800: I stuffed mine in /etc/default/grub... would you mind pastebin'ing that file for me to look at?
<scizzo-> CosmiChaos: at least in Debian and Ubuntu based systems
<CosmiChaos> scizzo-: so waht is missing with apt-get dist-upgrade again
<scizzo-> CosmiChaos: there are other thing that the ubuntu upgrade is doing that dist-upgrade does not
<CosmiChaos> of course it does not update your distribution if the your sources.lst is not configured ;)
<CosmiChaos> scizzo-: seems that you cant name one single one ......
<lucent> apt-get is fine for changing the package selections on a few programs, it is not good to use for system wide upgrades as it fails on many circular dependancies
<lucent> nevermind my spellings for certain words :(
<CosmiChaos> scizzo-:  do you mean the button showing "you have to restart your system"
<scizzo-> CosmiChaos: ubuntu specific configurations, deps etc are examples
<scizzo-> CosmiChaos: no
<robin0800> lucent: its not a file just added to menu.lst for grub at present
<scizzo-> and I need to eat now
<scizzo-> see you all after lunch
<CosmiChaos> apt-get always fit my dependencies, its more slim because it does not install all suggested packages
<lucent> robin0800: I modified /etc/default/grub and then I ran "update-grub"
<lucent> robin0800: I do have grub2 installed so it may be slightly different, that's why I ask for your /etc/default/grub
<robin0800> lucent: don't have that file
<lucent> oh huh
<CosmiChaos> scizzo-: what any meta-packages mentiones as dependency might not be a true dependency
<lucent> robin0800: I forgot how it used to be done, sorry
<lucent> robin0800: maybe it was a comment in menu.lst KOPT="blah blah" something?
<lucent> robin0800: could you pastebin your menu.lst?
<CosmiChaos> lucent: scizzo- btw apt is ubuntu maintained so stop telling lies
 * lucent face palms
<robin0800> lucent: menu.lst http://pastebin.com/m4388a99c
<lucent> robin0800: cool, you have the "full" version like I was hoping for, one sec while I grok it
<lucent> robin0800: you see the line...  (follows)?
<lucent> # kopt=root=UUID=ff9b565b-7a3f-45b3-8941-89805187c6d5 ro lapic hpet=force
<robin0800> lucent: yes
<lucent> I think this would have to be changed to read
<CosmiChaos> lucent: read the package information for apt:  ... tools for APT and DSELECT ... both are easy and secure to install packages and upgrade system...
<lucent> # kopt=root=UUID=ff9b565b-7a3f-45b3-8941-89805187c6d5 ro lapic hpet=force ipw2200.led=1
<lucent> CosmiChaos: do you want to be /ignore'd?
<CosmiChaos> lucent: do you think me cares
<lucent> easy enough.
<CosmiChaos> stop be read by a lieer
<lucent> robin0800: after changing the line and writing out, then run update-grub
<CosmiChaos> lucent: scizzo-tell me if you have any valuable argue what apt-get dist-upgrade does wrong that can brake your system
<lucent> I guess that in your system with grub1 (presumably) the update-grub is reading from (grubroot)/boot/grub/menu.lst and on my system with grub2, update-grub2 reads from /etc/default/grub
<lucent> so explains the advice I gave earlier :P
<BUGabundo> compiz question: how to make water effect with mouse move?
<lucent> BUGabundo: IMO that effect always crashes my intel graphics, so I never got to make it work
<BUGabundo> it used to work
<BUGabundo> with ctr+super+mouse
<lucent> BUGabundo: basic procedure is to get the ccsm installed and configure it from System | Preferences | Advanced graphics settings
<BUGabundo> doesn't now, don't know where to activate it
<BUGabundo> already have that
<scizzo-> CosmiChaos: I am not saying the apt-get will break the system.....or anything like that...I am saying that in a ubuntu system its better to use update-manager or do-release-upgrade because of packages and system wide configurations and tasks
<lucent> ah, and there may be another app that is catching that hotkey then
<scizzo-> CosmiChaos: btw.....apt is developed by both Ubuntu team and Debian
<robin0800> lucent: grub still complains don't think position in that line is important
<lucent> robin0800: :(
<lucent> robin0800: does update-grub complain?  or is it grub
<beardbar-lap> crdlb: gave up on 8.10 and the multi monitor issue, decided to put my efforts towards jaunty and bughunt until release. :)
<scizzo-> CosmiChaos: and for the record I find you very rude in stateing that I am lying.....its offensive
<robin0800> lucent: grub at boot time
 * lucent hands beardbar-lap some heavy drugs and quiet advice "use in moderation."
<BUGabundo> beardbar-lap: you are coming late in the game! been here since November! lol
<BUGabundo> Beardbar: wanna help triage my bug queue?
 * Beardbar downs the bottle of drugs
<Beardbar> oops
<lucent> robin0800: okay I'm kind of stuck :(
 * Beardbar drinks water, breaths air
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: its not the kind of strange bug I have where the Win key on left side of the key board is marked as Suprt+L and Right win key is marked Super only....
<lucent> robin0800: it works, but it doesn't work.  At this point I would normally poke the computer with a wooden spoon until it did what I wanted
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: that is if  you are using right side of keyboard to do Ctrl+Super+Mouse it works and not on the left side?
<lucent> robin0800: i.e. I don't know what else to do
<Beardbar> BUGabundo: hehe im the wrong to ask, ive only been back with linux after a 3 year hiatus since yesterday. I was suprised I remembered how to write xorg.conf files gonna take me a few months to get back into the game, so much forgottton
<lucent> scizzo-: ugh! the WinKey configuration in Ubuntu is a verifiable headache :(
<robin0800> lucent: not to worry grub ignores it but it still works not realy clear why options dissapeared from modprobe and any way IMHO led=1 should be in the driver
<scizzo-> lucent: creates some issues in my head for keybinding
<CosmiChaos> scizzo-: IT IS FACT that you are lying, there are mentiones of apt-get dist-upgrade in the official ubuntu upgrade wikis. dist-upgrade is the same than apt-get upgrade but it additionally installs packages that are DEPENDENDANT so telling that dist-upgrade misses dependencies is a LIE! EOD
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: I only have one (its a laptop)
<CosmiChaos> fav-heads
<scizzo-> CosmiChaos: you are so damn rude
<lucent> scizzo-: the strange fact is that Xgl (compiz-fusion) traps keys even when it's not active, and instead Metacity is active
<BUGabundo> Beardbar: even better! go by the list from older to new ones, and see if they are still valid or reproducable on your jaunty
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: ooo well no then not the same problem
<BUGabundo> question me on the bug, if you have any question
<Beardbar> actually, can someone tell me where to look at the bug queues, where the tracker is etc?
<BUGabundo> Beardbar: launchpad.net/ubuntu
<BUGabundo>  !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<BUGabundo>  !QA
<ubottu> To change the importance of a bug, you need to be part of the Ubuntu QA team.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA
<Beardbar> does kubuntu have its own tracker or the same?
<scizzo-> lucent: thats....ummm well thats strange.....don't use xgl though
<lucent> robin0800: other way would be 'echo "option iwl2200 led=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/tweak-iwl2200-led' and then update-modules
<BUGabundo> Beardbar: the packages are the same, so same BTS
<lucent> scizzo-: for Gnome desktops anyways, default Ubuntu stuffs
<Beardbar> right, duh
<scizzo-> lucent: I use the standard setups.....however even though I change the preference to use win keys normally the left key is always Super+L and not only Super
<maxb> lucent: modprobe.d files need to end in .conf these days, IIUC
<CosmiChaos> scizzo-: due to bleeding edge :)
<lucent> scizzo-: the various Meta and Mod3 Mod4 incarnations get intercepted, and not to mention Super
<lucent> maxb: thanks! I didn't know that changed
<lucent> robin0800: okay so maybe it would be 'echo "option iwl2200 led=1" >  /etc/modprobe.d/tweak-iwl2200-led
<lucent> .conf'
<scizzo-> CosmiChaos: anything else you want to say before I ignore you?
 * lucent hands CosmiChaos an /ignore stick
<CosmiChaos> not here in this channel ;)
<maxb> lucent: modprobe will whine loudly at you to inform you of this, for now :-) (The old naming is deprecated but still works... for now.)
<BUGabundo> Beardbar: and try to subscribe to some Mailinglists... most intel comes from there
 * CosmiChaos hands lucent a sign "i tells tupid"
<BUGabundo> ubuntu-devel, ubuntu-devel-discuss, ubuntu-devel-announce, launchpad-users
<lucent> maxb: my last pet peeve (module-related) is the inclusion of ipv6 with no means to disable it
<maxb> *shrug*  Nothing to do with me :-)
<scizzo-> lucent: really need to understand how those strange keybindings work
<lucent> har, yeah I guess I hear that a lot
<scizzo-> lucent: since I have a bunch of bindings I want to get working
<lucent> scizzo-: I figured it out one day after gouging 4-5 blog posts rambling on the topic
<scizzo-> lucent: haha
<lucent> since then I've abandoned hope and use the default Ubuntu keybindings as-is
<scizzo-> note to self.....use google
<CosmiChaos> some of you are really strange in here
<Beardbar> BUGabundo: cheers mate
<robin0800> lucent: I get permission denied even with sudo
<lucent> robin0800: the redirection... mate
<lucent> robin0800: try 'sudo su' to get root rights
<lucent> then redirection will work
<lucent> (full explanation is that if you do sudo somecommand > output_file ;   the somecommand runs as root, and the output of sudo is redirected to output_file as your username not as root)
<lucent> so step 1. sudo su    step 2. commandname > output_file   step 3. exit
<lucent> there are other ways of doing this as a 1-liner but above is how *I* remember it
<danbhfive> other option is to use tee
<danbhfive> sudo command | sudo tee output_file I think
<lucent> yeah that looks eloquent
<danbhfive> :P
<CosmiChaos> or  sudo echo bla >  ~/bla.conf && sudo chown root:root bla.conf && sudo cp bla.conf /etc/
<lucent> I get freaked out when doing redirection as root user via sudo, that it will ask me for my password and I might get unintended data in the output
<BUGabundo> Beardbar: feel free to join us and the gang on http://identi.ca
<robin0800> lucent: it would appear that update grub has removed my menu.lst file
<lucent> robin0800: sorry, that sholdn't be happening?  is there a grub.conf now?
<lucent> (grubroot)/boot/grub/grub.conf
<BUGabundo> anybody EVER hear of a laptop (w/ nvidia) fail to boot or show BIOS POST after using ANY ubuntu Live CD?
<lucent> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> one of my students yesterday lost her laptop like that
<BUGabundo> lucent: really?
<BUGabundo> what causes it?
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: what do you mean by AFTER livecd?
<lucent> BUGabundo: that is a very old and obscure issue, if it is what I sort of fuzzy-recall
<CosmiChaos> do you mena it reboot or showing the bios post-splash after starting ubuntu-live-cd O.o
<BUGabundo> I wasn't there yet, so I can't be 100% sure
<lucent> BUGabundo: laptop brand?
<BUGabundo> she said she tested LiveCD, rebooted, and it wouldn't boot again
<BUGabundo> lucent: HP
<lucent> uhh... HP's and Dells, there was something odd
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: BLACK screen of DEATH
<BUGabundo> didn't work... not on LCD or external VGA
<lucent> it's so rare, I'm guessing your student did something like, stupid.
<lucent> and human
<BUGabundo> 1st time I saw or heard about it
<BUGabundo> lucent: is it fixable?
<lucent> the bug I'm thinking of was isolinux loading the kernel a certain way, and the kernel did something to the cd drive which triggered a cd firmware hardware bug
<lucent> and then machine was dead
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> that would seem to be it!
<lucent> it's akin to having a dead IDE device
<lucent> which you know, can fuck things up
<lucent> it's unlikely to be this particular bug though, it's so rare
<lucent> better bet would be a bad sleep state
<lucent> dead battery
<lucent> student dropped the laptop and failed to mention that
<BUGabundo> naaa
<BUGabundo> took power and bat off
<BUGabundo> as I said.. I wasn't there
<BUGabundo> but there were other students and another teacher
<lucent> does the charge controller turn on the LED when a power brick is inserted?
<lucent> whatever it is sounds freaky
<lucent> my other favored thing is - well, sniff the keyboard
<lucent> does it smell like beer?
<BUGabundo> eheh
 * lucent invokes, "Ah, memories of working for CompUSA as a tech"
<BUGabundo> LOL
 * BUGabundo have you tried to reboot? no no... the other button!
 * CosmiChaos riases lucent palms so everyone can read the sign "i tell stupid"
<lucent> "Like, it just stopped working? Like, you know, it was working, here it is, can you fix it? It's not mine so I like, don't know like, what that phone number is?"
<lucent> Ma'am, it's not a phone number I'm asking for, it's a serial number...  you do know this thing reeks of cheap beer right?
<CosmiChaos> you need some alcohol to get along?
<lucent> "like, bud light was cheap - I MEAN BEER? WHAT DO YOU MEAN?"
<lucent> heh
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: i assume isolinux exploited that biso O.o
<lucent> BUGabundo: it's only vaguely possible that cd-firmware-system-death bug happened, more likely is bad RAM, "lo-jack" anti-theft system tripped, or someone dumped a good part of a keg into it
<lucent> doesn't quite sound like a bad lcd backlight, you say an external VGA doesn't work
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: of course right after inserting a ubuntu cd, he must be right ;)))
<lucent> but yeah I've heard of really strange things killing laptops just after an Ubuntu Live CD is booted
<BUGabundo> 1st time with something like that
<tgpraveen123> lucent: how many times u heard such a thing?
<tgpraveen123> scary...
<lucent> it was common when ... shit I forget which release
<CosmiChaos> so we have a hp laptop, a ubuntu live cd, a known bug, maybe its the memory BUGabundo ;)
<lucent> there was an Ubuntu release that killed a thousand Dell machines in a deployment
<lucent> long long time ago
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: has the laptop got warranty?
<lucent> I've *observed* the failure of RAM due to a bootable "live" *nix system
<lucent> works one minute, boot live system, reboot, dead.
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> so, syslinux, fall, memory corruption!
<CosmiChaos> dead memory makes the mobo not show any bios post
<lucent> huh well the computer is probably fine
<BUGabundo> Murphy's Law then?
<lucent> failure is most likely human
<BUGabundo> or did Ubuntu tricked it into happening ?
<tgpraveen123> lucent: woah this is really scary. now i will have to think twice before recommending linux to my friends with laptops
<lucent> tgpraveen123: the thousand Dells that failed were desktops btw
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen123: I have helped instaling HUNDERDS of PCs and Laptops
<lucent> I've only heard of a dozen or so reports of anyone being hit by that on a laptop
<BUGabundo> 1st time I saw something like this
<lucent> it's so freaky, you just don't worry about it
<CosmiChaos> at all failing hardware due to software trigger is nothing special
<lucent> it's bad hardware or a human doing something stupid, almost certainly
<CosmiChaos> you see this in great exercise on windows ;)
<lucent> I've worked personally with volumes enough of hardware to make this observation, FYI
<lucent> 100-200 machines / day when I worked for Google
<lucent> home users get away with all kinds of crazy unsound shit
<lucent> borderline failure RAM, buggy harddrive firmware, invalid ACPI tables, damage from static electric discharge
<lucent> just don't suggest that it's the person's fault, let them believe whatever they want to
<ha55an> hi, i want to but the jaunty mid image on a cd but i did not manage to, the image comes as .img instead of .iso. i have tried ccd2iso to convert it but could not. any help will be appreciated
<lucent> average person hears "hardware is faulty" and they take it as a personal issue
<BUGabundo> since you mention Windows and we are already OT (its almost lunch time, so this is hungry talking)
<lucent> ha55an: what does 'file (your file).img' have to say about the contents?
<BUGabundo> I just hear a report of a client with Vista where a non-admin user manage to remove the execute property from .EXEs to the ALL system. Seems like a SERIOUS MSFT security bug. lets make a virus
<lucent> BUGabundo: I'm more concerned about the .desktop vunlerability in Ubuntu
<ha55an> lucent: it says, jaunty-mid--lpia.iso: x86 boot sector
<lucent> ha55an: okay, that's a... disk image
<lucent> not a "disc image" I needto explain with some more words
<ha55an> ok
<ha55an> klike a ghost image ?
<lucent> yes!
<lucent> only, it is the whole block device for a partition table
<ha55an> do you know ghow to put that on usb stick?
<lucent> sort of
<ha55an> any pointerrs will be great :)
<lucent> how big is the .img file, what capacity is the usb stick?
<ha55an> 740 MB
<ha55an> the USB is 16 Gb
<tgpraveen123> ha55an: the pg from which u downloaded the img file
<tgpraveen123> at the bottom of the page is a link to instructions to use this file
<ha55an> one second, i will find the page (ubuntu.com)
<ha55an> aww
<ha55an> let me see
<lucent> ha55an: if you "copied" it would not be a file copy, the content of that .img file would replace the partition table on your USB stick
<ha55an> should i use dd or something like that?
<lucent> yeah but remember it will obliterate and destroy your usb stick, and then replace with that new data
<ha55an> sure
<lucent> just need to emphasis this for common sense reasons :)
<ha55an> ok i got the page
<ha55an> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/ImageWriting
<ha55an> reading is also an art
<ha55an> sory for that guys
<lucent> ha55an: before you mess with the usb stick, note your C/H/S settings
<robin0800> lucent:  thanks it works now, had to rename file to .conf and add # to be the first line
<lucent> robin0800: gratz!   sorry I didn't know exactly what to do, glad you've sussed it
<ha55an> lucent: i will make sure i do
<ha55an> thanks
<lucent> ha55an: making a backup of the first 512 bytes is suggested
<tgpraveen123> lucent: so u mentioned that u worked for google. so do they use a modified ubuntu there ?
<robin0800> lucent: as you are so helpfull how are you on usb?
<lucent> tgpraveen123: years ago mate, Ubuntu was pretty young yet then
<tgpraveen123> lucent: ok.
<Beardbar> how do I tell what graphics chipset I have? I know I have a nvidia 9800gt.
<lucent> tgpraveen123: I could talk about it, but everything I remember is now common knowledge :)
<lucent> robin0800: depends
<lucent> I kind of know what I've done already, and I've had 10+ years to tinker around so that covers a pretty wide range of gadgets
<lucent> Beardbar: my favored way is to look up the PCI ID
<tiax> Where can I find documentatioin on how to hook into indicator-applet with my own app? Are there python bindings or something?
<lucent> lspci -n | grep `lspci | grep Display | awk '{print $1}'`
<lucent> something like that
<robin0800> lucent: try this all usb bits work except my rockbox'd mp3 player rockbox now has a usb mode this is seen in windows & kde but not gnome
<CosmiChaos> will the libav*-unstripped be upgrade, i cannot upgrade ffmpg cause it lacks lependencies
<lucent> robin0800: oh, I just happen to have an educated guess about that
<lucent> robin0800: Microsoft Transport Protocol (MTP)  vs. MSC mode where you see files and folders
<lucent> if your player is set for Auto, it will pick MTP mode and libmtp doesn't quite get it right for a lot of players and the current stable release of libmtp
<lucent> robin0800: err... you said rockbox though
<lucent> robin0800: try running 'lsusb' after plugging in the player
<lucent> for reasons unknown to me, running 'lsusb' makes some devices work after they are plugged in
<lucent> elsewise you can try rmmod'ing ehci-hcd if you think it could be a USB 2.0 vs 1.1 issue
<makdaknife> hello
<makdaknife> I've installed jaunty on a virtualbox to try it out... and I can login, but it looks like plasma crashes constantly... any ideas on how I can troubleshoot it?
<lucent> what is plasma?
<robin0800> lucent: dosn't see it
<lucent> robin0800: tough luck :(
<lucent> robin0800: sleepy time for me, please do harass me in a few days on IRC if it's not working, would be interested to learn more
<makdaknife> lucent: plasma is a kde4 component
<CosmiChaos> will the libav*-unstripped be upgrade, i cannot upgrade ffmpg cause it lacks lependencies
<Beardbar> so I downloaded the alpha 6 and went to install, i just get a blank scree, no errors pop up. could find anything on the bug tracker. i let it sit for about 10 minutes
<CosmiChaos> Re
<CosmiChaos> I installed notify-osd for the new osd in jaunty. i checked notifications-properties. no matter to which corner i set it up, its stays default black at the top right. but it is working in test, but my volume for example is not shown any ideas?
<d-b> hi btw if you people have read the alpha6 page there is a bug, it says the latest 1.6 xorg has been used
<d-b> .... / included but the latest xorg is 7.4 isn't it ?
<d-b>  / 7.3
<d-b> ah my fault xorg-server is that yeah
<scizzo-> d-b: yes....I was also looking at that once and noticed the version strangeness however xorg is a rather big project. haha
<CosmiChaos> can somebody please help me with notify-osd
<masu3701> when is jaunty coming out?
<a3Dman> 23 august I think
<scizzo-> masu3701: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<masu3701> thnks
<scizzo-> a3Dman: you might be thinking of 9.10 or what the release number will be which is october
<scizzo-> a3Dman: jaunty is 9.04
<a3Dman> err I meant april
<a3Dman> sorry
<a3Dman> lol
<scizzo-> a3Dman: ;)
<CosmiChaos> so seems like noone has tried what marc shuttleworth announced for 9.04
<CosmiChaos> it completely does not work for me
<tgpraveen> CosmiChaos: tried "what"?
<d1g1t> notify-osd
<BUGabundo> tiax: on the technical details wiki page
<tgpraveen> it seems to work fine with me
<ikonia> CosmiChaos: tried what ?
<tgpraveen> what probrs u facing?
<tiax> BUGabundo: sorry, which wiki page?
<unixdawg> wich image is the amd kubuntu jaunty image
<charlie-tca> This is from the alpha 6 release notes: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/alpha-6/
<ziroday> Can anyone use any icon theme besides human with notify-osd successfully?
<unixdawg> yes but it does not say wich one is kde and wich one is gnome
<BUGabundo> tiax: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD/ and
<tgpraveen> ziroday:  there is a method to do it it involves copying
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines
<ziroday> tgpraveen: link?
<tgpraveen> from ur icon to human pack or something the exact command is in the realted forum post in the forums
<tgpraveen> in the jaunty section
<ziroday> tgpraveen: shall google, thanks!
<CosmiChaos> tgpraveen: ikonia: notify-osd
<tgpraveen> CosmiChaos: now a days it works pretty much as it is shown in mockup what is ur prob specifically/
<CosmiChaos> tgpraveen: it does not work at all ;)
<charlie-tca> unixdawg: that url is Kubuntu releases only, which do not use Gnome
<tgpraveen> unixdawg: kubuntu =kde+buntu
<unixdawg> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-6/jaunty-desktop-i386.iso
<unixdawg> is the gnome desktop
<unixdawg> I pulled it last night
<charlie-tca> unixdawg: correct
<CosmiChaos> tgpraveen: i installed the package and now for example my regular volume OSD notification is lost nothing new came across, altough the notification-properties shows the correct preview
<unixdawg> and it was not kde
<charlie-tca> so, go to the url I gave you, which is kubuntu
<Beardbar> wow
<tgpraveen> CosmiChaos: installed?? u r using jaunty right?
<CosmiChaos> tgpraveen: thats right of course
<CosmiChaos> tgpreview: yes installed sudo apt-get install notify-osd
<tgpraveen> CosmiChaos: why would u need to install it. it comes by default in jaunty.
<Beardbar> i left for 10 minutes to make coffee and the wife cleaned the office, stacked all my cds in a pile, unlabeled ofcourse, hrmm which one is which!
<CosmiChaos> tgpraveen: no it doesnt ;)
<ziroday> tgpraveen: found the related bug
<scizzo-> tgpraveen: doesnt that depend on which _version_ of jaunty you install?
<CosmiChaos> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/ - New notfication in Jaunty
<d1g1t> notify-osd doesn't work for me either, unless I kill it once
<tgpraveen> CosmiChaos: that is odd .. hmm something is wrong it does come by default do u have all the updates installed?
<scizzo-> tgpraveen: wasn't it ubuntu-desktop that it was added to after alpha 5 or something like that
<scizzo-> tgpraveen: ?
<tgpraveen> scizzo-: am asuuming a fully updated system
<CosmiChaos> i havent seen that before
<CosmiChaos> this is not default tgpraven
<tgpraveen> ziroday: enjoy!
<CosmiChaos> tgpraveen: New notification work lands in JauntySaturday, February 21st, 2009
<tgpraveen> CosmiChaos: if u r not running a fully updated system then update it and most probably all ur problems should go away
<CosmiChaos> tgpraveen: im with a fully updated jaunty
<unixdawg> ok got it
<CosmiChaos> wtf
<scizzo-> tgpraveen: yes its a dep in ubuntu-desktop
<scizzo-> tgpraveen: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<CosmiChaos> scizzo-: tgpraveen: i have ubuntu-desktop not installed because of a gtk-theme engine that requires the metapackage to be uninstalled
<tgpraveen> scizzo-: so u mean to say notify-osd isnt installed by default on say the alpha 6 ?
<CosmiChaos> anyway i have the notify-osd installed
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: apt-cache policy is a bit better and less verbose
<scizzo-> tgpraveen: no...I mean the dependency was added to ubuntu-desktop after alpha 4 or alpha 5
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: ooo...thanks
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: didn't know that one
<CosmiChaos> letme first see if reinstalling ubuntu-desktop fix notify-osd
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: man apt-cache
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: hmmm it does not really list the deps though
<BUGabundo> I think ill remove --purge ALL my audio stuff
<BUGabundo> and reinstall
<BUGabundo> no audio for weeks...
<BUGabundo> scizzo-: apt-cache rdependes
<tgpraveen> CosmiChaos: so u have manually installed it. then u might search for a post on net which details how to install notify-osd on intrepid
<tgpraveen> that might give u something u might hacve missed
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: actually I like apt-cache show more
<BUGabundo> really?
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: right.....ok: apt-cache depends | egrep 'notify-osd'
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: that gave a better result
<CosmiChaos> I cannot fully install ubuntu-desktop installing of apturl failed
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: that was actually what I was looking for
<CosmiChaos> Entpacke apturl (aus .../apturl_0.3.2ubuntu2_all.deb) ...dpkg: Ernste Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes »apturl« fehlt, nehme an, dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.
<BUGabundo> CosmiChaos: english please
<CosmiChaos> BUGabundo: sorry its console output
<Beardbar> anyone actuall try a fresh install of alpha6? i keep getting sqaushfhs errors and a bad cd check. burned 3 fresh downloads and cds of the .iso image. kubuntu amd64
<BUGabundo> Beardbar: did you check the md5 of the iso?
<BUGabundo> or tried to mount it on loop
<BUGabundo> and check md5.txt inside?
<Beardbar> no i didnt, will do now
<BUGabundo> just removed all my audio stuff (alsa and PA). gonna reinstall it again and see if i get sound working
<BUGabundo> anything else I need to know?
<vbgunz> can someone with the latest konqueror check out this page -> http://rawstory.com/news/2008/Hannity_suggests_Christianity_compatible_with_torture_0311.html
<BUGabundo> so that ALL audio stuff goes?
<BUGabundo> I'm purging it
<vbgunz> I never seen this before *but* konqueror is endlessly looping on it? refresh after refresh. something wrong with the site or konqueror?
<makdaknife> Beardbar: I'm running a fresh install of alpha6 in virtualbox and its running fine
<vbgunz> I cant stop it either
<vbgunz> I can stop it with ESC but I land on a white page
<sparr> after pre-configuring the acrobat plugin package SEVENTEEN TIMES it is finally getting installed.  Why does that package preconfigure so long before its installation?
<kahrn> Has anyone had any trouble upgrading to alpha 6? (i.e. checkbox and checkbox-gtk being left in a broken state, thus system being left in a broken state)
<humbolt1> Why does Ubuntu not copy the partitioning part from Fedoras anaconda installer?
<humbolt1> Built in LVM and RAID support would eliminate the need for an -alternate installer image altogether!
<humbolt1> Is there a supported method create an USB pen drive install media? There are so many machines out there these days without a cdrom drive!
<Pici> humbolt1: Log a brainstorm ticket then.
<Pici> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<humbolt1> Installing FROM USB pendrive should really be a supported installation path!
<humbolt1> Pici: will do that!
<Pici> Plus this really should be an #ubuntu question
<tgpraveen> humbolt1: they are busy improving the timeone selector for jaunty installler that must be more important to them lol
<humbolt1> tgpraveen: this is the "what can I do with ubuntu" bullshit animation, right?
<Pici> humbolt1: Please watch the language here.
<humbolt1> tgpraveen: the new partitioner kinda sucks by the way. The permanent rescanning the disk, stinks.
<humbolt1> Pici: did I use the f word?
<tgpraveen> no its the new world map in the installer. just makes it easier to select ur location and timezone
<humbolt1> tgpraveen: which is not true at all. This thing does not work at all.
<humbolt1> tgpraveen: at least, not yet
<tgpraveen> humbolt1: i know. btw didnt knw that the new animation had been integrated in the installer
<humbolt1> tgpraveen: have not seen it either. but heard about the IDEA
<tgpraveen> tell me one thing can we still access our desktop of live cd nd all apps while installation is going on or the animation restricts it
<humbolt1> tgpraveen: I'd rather have RAID and LVM support
<tgpraveen> humbolt1: ohok
<tgpraveen> humbolt1: +1
<humbolt1> tgpraveen: +1 has RAID and LVM support?
<Eruaran> So... Ubuntu is not perfect... its easy to criticize, and easy to forget the things it does extremely well. Today I installed Ubuntu on a Fujitsu A1110 notebook and it was very impressive... Also was asked to make sure this persons 3 mobile internet dongle worked with it. I just plugged it in and it was correctly recognized straight away, configuration was ridiculously simple and easier for the user to understand than Window
<humbolt1> Eruaran: I am not complaining about the OS in general. I am complaining about focusing on non-vital features, while forgetting about the real frontiers.
<Pici> humbolt1: Complaining here isn't going to fix anything, submit something to brainstorm, or log a bug if that seems more appropriate.
<tgpraveen> humbolt1: i am voting +1 on ur idea of support for RAID
<humbolt1> Pici: Actually I did not come here to complain at all. Just to ask, if there is a supported FROM USB install path.
<adelie42> What package contains the documents included in the "Example' directory linked in peoples home directory?
<Pici> humbolt1: I already gave you a link for that.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<tgpraveen> humbolt1: dont bother brainstorm submiting . devs rarely visit there or dont care. more helpful would be filing a bug.
<ikonia> real frontiers.......really
<humbolt1> Pici: And didn't I read something about RAID and LVM support on the live cd installer? Is that already in there?
<ikonia> humbolt1: the liveCD has raid tools and LVM on it - but what good are they on a liveCD
<Pici> humbolt1: Not to my knowledge, but I haven't used the live-cd in quiet a while.
<humbolt1> Pici: I have that link already. But that does not work for the -alternate cd.
<humbolt1> ikonia: in the installer on the livecd, that I mean!
<adelie42> I am really starting to hate brainstorm. It really is beginning to build its own negative thing.
<Pici> humbolt1: Please read the entire page
<ikonia> humbolt1: that currently does not have raid/lvm support as that is not "common" for a desktop PC
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> humbolt1: and the livecd is the "Desktop" CD
<Pici> This isn't the rant about Ubuntu channel.
<humbolt1> ikonia: and there are who knows how many netbooks out there, which have not cdrom drive. You want them to run ubuntu, then provide them an easy way to get there!
<DanaG> I tried booting my system from SDHC card.... but usb-creator won't let you deploy to non-usb-based memory cards.
<ikonia> humbolt1: netboot is available in all Linux distros
<adelie42> I need to file a bug report, but I do not know what package the example documentation is in. Should that just be a general Ubuntu bug?
<ikonia> adelie42: launchpad will guide you when logging
<ikonia> adelie42: it will get you close - if not the exact package
<ikonia> adelie42: what is your bug with  ?
<tgpraveen> adelie42: agree brainstorm has become terrible. the new upgrade is not good . usability has decreased imho in the name of simplicfication
<humbolt1> ikonia: RAID and LVM are common on Fedora Desktops as it seems.
<ikonia> humbolt1: there is no server/desktop install for fedora
<tgpraveen> and the worst part is neither the devs respond to the popular posts nor do we knw they even read it
<adelie42> Some typos in the documentation. There is a lot of really cool new stuff in the "example" directory, but one of the presentations has some typos
<ikonia> tgpraveen: #ubuntu-brainstorm - chat to the admins
<charlie-tca> humbolt1: there actually is an easy way to install from USB. Just order it from the Ubuntu Store already on a usb drive
<tgpraveen> there sohould be a rule that devs have to reply to a brainstorm idea if it gets x votes
<ikonia> tgpraveen: brainstorm is nothing to do with this channel
<ikonia> tgpraveen: talk to the devs/admins in #brainstorm
<Pici> #ubuntu-brainstorm
<Pici> iirc.
<ikonia> Pici: thank you
<Pici> adelie42: Whats the filename for the presentation?
<Pici> !info example-content
<ubottu> example-content (source: example-content): Ubuntu example content. In component main, is optional. Version 35 (jaunty), package size 9241 kB, installed size 10240 kB
<Pici> adelie42: ^
<adelie42> Pici: case_Wellcome.pdf
<Pici> adelie42: example-content is the package name
<adelie42> thank you
<fargiolas> do notify-osd volume and brightness control only work with human theme?
<ikonia> fargiolas: nope, I'm using them with an emerald theme here
<fargiolas> ikonia: emerald icon theme?
<BUGabundo> mine don't work for bright
<ikonia> no, emerald desktop theme, my icon theme is ubuntu studio I think
<BUGabundo> I am under the impression it used to work on ibex
<Pici> notify-osd didn't exist on ibex.
<fargiolas> ikonia: probably ubuntu studio icon theme fallbacks to human
<ikonia> fargiolas: I'd suggest you check that
<fargiolas> I have GNOME and I have no notification for volume and for brightness, neither with tango, while I have them with Human
<Pici> bug 331383
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331383 in notify-osd "notify-osd needs icons in GNOME default otherwise volume changes are hidden" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331383
 * DanaG has volume icons, but not brightness icons.
<fargiolas> Pici: thanks
<fargiolas> sudo mv /usr/share/notify_osd /usr/share/notify-osd/ solves the issue here, do they even test their changes before to commit them :)?
<fargiolas> brightness icons still missing
<DanaG> same here.
<erle-> which kernel is in jaunty?
<erle-> .28 or .29?
<charlie-tca> .28
<WelshDragon> .28
<charlie-tca> According to the release notes
<adelie42> If I want to submit a patch to launchpad, do I just need the original unmodified source directory and a patched version then do "diff -r foo-1.0.0 foo-1.0.0-patched > foo-1.0.0.patch" ?
<adelie42> do I have that right? I do quite a bit of hobby programming, but I am new to the collaborative environment...
<BUGabundo> DanaG: here too
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.28-9-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 11 15:43:49 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> erle-:  2.6.28-9
<erle-> thank you
<erle-> just heard about a new thing in .29:
<erle-> energy saving alsa
<erle-> not experimental any more
<BUGabundo> email the kernel list about it
<erle-> no, i think thats not realistic
<erle-> for this release
<BUGabundo> depends how much it changes
<BUGabundo> and getting some one to do a FFe
<adelie42> Is there a way to remove comments from launchpad?
<slytherin> adelie42: don't think so
<BUGabundo> adelie42: if you really need it
<BUGabundo> open an answer on LP against LP and an LP admin will hide it
<BUGabundo> adelie42: what is it?
<adelie42> :( Launchpad and the forums each have some really awesome features that  I REALLY wish they would bring to each other...
<adelie42> ok, thanks  :)
<BUGabundo> adelie42: can we know what the comment was ?
<adelie42> sure, I was just commenting that there was no source package for example-content, and after I commented, I discovered I mistyped 'apt-get source example-content'
<adelie42> oh, btw, the source files for example-content are pdf. Is that the closest thing I am going to get to 'source'?
<adelie42> I would think it would have a more editable format for fixes
<ZeZu> updated day eh ?
<ZeZu> will this fix compiz problem?
<cwillu> ZeZu, I would imagine the bug page for whatever compiz problem you're having would be a better place to look for information regarding recent updates
<BUGabundo> cwillu: so how is uwsu work going?
<bobbob1016> Is there any way to take compiz from a jaunty repo while on intrepid?  I want to play with some of the new features.  Not sure if this is a jaunty or intrepid quesion, but figured I'd ask here.
<BUGabundo> can I use debian binaries ?
<BUGabundo> bobbob1016: what new features??
<BUGabundo> I didn't notice anything new
<bobbob1016> BUGabundo, I thought jaunty had .8, or .8.2, which had more than .7.8 in intrepid.
<BUGabundo> I didn't notice anything new
<BUGabundo> cwillu: ping
<bobbob1016> BUGabundo, Fusion or just compiz?  Anyways, is it do-able or no?  I figured just changing a repo in my sources list from intrepid to jaunty, upgrade JUST compiz, then change it back to intrepid, but not sure which one, and I didn't want to do all.
<d1g1t> https://launchpad.net/~compiz/+archive/ppa
<crdlb> bobbob1016: there really isn't anything new
<crdlb> in the features department
<bobbob1016> crdlb, I thought peek was there, and a few more animations.  Just a junkie trying for a fix I know, but if it ain't broke I need to break it.
<crdlb> nope
<BUGabundo> bobbob1016: maybe mvo has a PPA with it?
<BUGabundo> check is ppa
<bobbob1016> BUGabundo, mvo?
<bobbob1016> BUGabundo, I was just going to use the ppa d1g1t suggested
<mvo> Hm, good idea. I should build 0.8.2 for intrepid as well in the compiz ppa
<DanaG> what's new in compiz 0.8 versus previous versions?
<DanaG> ... and in 0.8.2?
<mvo> faster statup for example :)
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> cool.  Not that I can use it until we get a new fglrx.
<BUGabundo> mvo: did ever got the time to fix synaptic order when using the quick search?
<cwillu> BUGabundo, I just poked the bug report, nothing more :p
<BUGabundo> yeah I saw cwillu
<BUGabundo> mvo: bug 252931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252931 in synaptic "synaptic losses order/sorting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252931
<BUGabundo> its a really old bug!
<ZeZu> maybe i just suck at the search in the bugtracker, but i can't find the bug for missing title bars under compiz to look for any workaround etc
<ZeZu> and updates didn't manage to fix it
<xtknight> ZeZu, that's usually because you don't have a window manager started, such as emerald or metacity
<ZeZu> which is what i said
<ZeZu> but someone in here said it was a packaging bug
<ZeZu> and to just enable metacity w/o compiz
<ZeZu> how can i start a wm underneath it ?
<xtknight> it's no packaging bug
<xtknight> well
<ZeZu> I use linux for development i dont know a ton about X or the WM really
<xtknight> so you don't even want compiz in the first place right?
<ZeZu> I do
<ZeZu> it works fine with it off
<xtknight> you can try starting metacity with "metacity --replace" i think
<ZeZu> but i'd much rather have compositing enabled
<ZeZu> ok
<xtknight> and if that doesn't work, install emerald and try running it with "emerald --replace"
<ZeZu> hmm
<ZeZu> it did work, but it seems it turned off compiz or turned off the visual settings i'm not sure
<ZeZu> ie: in appearance it says they are on, but they have no effect now
<xtknight> when u ran metacity?
<ZeZu> yes
<xtknight> ok turn compiz back on and then try emerald instead (and kill metacity)
<crdlb> ZeZu: make sure you have 'compiz' installed
<vbgunz> just curious. what happened to the grub editor for KDE system settings?
<ZeZu> haha
<ZeZu> that was indeed the problem
<ZeZu> rather compiz was installed but not some of the libraries
<xtknight> how did that happen?
<xtknight> that's funny tho that suggestion seemed so random and then fixed everything lol
<xtknight> but i dont have the problem
<ZeZu> yea
<ZeZu> very strange
<slytherin> xtknight: is emerald even available in repositories now?
<ZeZu> it seems so
<xtknight> !info emerald jaunty
<ZeZu> but it did not work
<ubottu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<ZeZu> (emerald)
<ZeZu> maybe because compiz wasn't working right
<xtknight> well i think emerald and metacity may require the same underlying library
<xtknight> now after u installed 'compiz'  i bet emerald will work and imo it's cooler ;)
<ZeZu> works now
<xtknight> libwindowdecoration or somethi
<ZeZu> other than its design, i notice few differences
<xtknight> check out the skins in emerald theme manager
<xtknight> well not too many by default
<ZeZu> ah i hadn't noticed that ;)
<crdlb> xtknight: packaging bug :)
<ZeZu> yes just one
<xtknight> crdlb, haha
<xtknight> ya sounds right to me
<crdlb> happened a few days ago with the update to 0.8.2
<xtknight> lots of themes on gnome-look are .emerald files  http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=102&PHPSESSID=06ca61fba11c67263b2add0f5d3827eb
<xtknight> i dont know what the fundamental difference is between emerald and metacity i guess but everytime i just used emerald becuz it seemed like the community was focused around it
<crdlb> the choice is between emerald and gtk-window-decorator
<xtknight> gtk-window-decorator is metacity or no?
<crdlb> the latter uses metacity themes (by linking against libmetacity-private)
<crdlb> g-w-d is the default decorator on ubuntu
<xtknight> ah so metacity itself isnt even the window decorator
<eMaX> hello all
<eMaX> anyone here has googleearth 5 running on jaunty?
<crdlb> no, it's a separate window manager (which like most wms, decorates windows in-process)
<xtknight> eMaX, ya install googleearth-package
<xtknight> run  "make-googleearth" and then it makes a pkg in the current dir.  then run  sudo dpkg -i google*.deb
<xtknight> make-googleearth-package sorry
<Kurlon> So, Alpha 5 hangs at boot on my Inspiron 2650, right after Grub loads the kernel.  I can boot using my prior kernel, but then the machine is a bit wonky... nics come up, show packets in and out, but dhcp fails.
 * crdlb has one of those :o
<crdlb> it's running intrepid though
<Kurlon> I just reloaded mine with Intrepid as well
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<rysiek|pl> anybody on kubuntu jaunty alpha6 around?
<Kurlon> And even more interesting... opening my fonts dir on this windows box whacks out my desktop's fonts... that's a new trick.
<Kurlon> I'm going to have to remember that. : )
<crdlb> I'll try the alpha 6 livecd on it to see what happens
<Kurlon> crdlb: Will your inspiron boot directly from an Ubuntu CD?  Mine's gotten real picky about what it will and won't boot for CDs.
<Kurlon> I have to pull the HD and install on a different system as I can't coax it to recognize Ubuntu CDs as bootable.
<crdlb> I think it was originally installed as gutsy
<crdlb> haven't tried since, I guess
<Kurlon> I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya.  If it behaves for you I may try upgrading again.
<relik> hello does ubuntu jaunty support full disk encryption?
<ZeZu> hmm the makefile for emerald-themes seems to not install them to the correct path for ubuntu
<relik> i downloaded it but cant find the option
<rysiek|pl> relik: AFAIK the full disk encryption is only available on the alternate install cds
<crdlb> yay bittorrent: 1.73MB/s
<_Hicham_> Hi All!
<_Hicham_> who has tested notify-osd?
<_Hicham_> no one is in here
<_Hicham_> ?
<rysiek|pl> I am, haven't tested, hence no answer from me
<Pici> I've used it, but not thoroughly tested it
<_Hicham_> is it working at least?
<_Hicham_> i tried it on intrepid
<_Hicham_> but it was not working
<Lounge> okay i just found out why and fixed the problem on why my 2..6.28-9-generic kernel was going into panic on boot up
<_Hicham_> what was the pb with ur setup?
<Lounge> i did "update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.28-9-generic" and that fixed it
<Lounge> i guess it needed to be recreated from scratch
<ZeZu> eh it installs theme to /home/$USER/.emerald :|
<_Hicham_> how is ur overall experience with Jaunty?
<Lounge> is the issue with ext4 zeroing out files after system crashes still being worked on?
<rysiek|pl> I am sure it is
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: but the problem is not exactly with the filesystem,a ctually
<Lounge> rysiek|pl: its a setting right?
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: it's a default setting
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: thing is, the POSIX specification states that in order to make *sure* that any files are written to the disk, a program needs to do a call to fsync()
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: fsync() is very costly, time-wise
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: so devs omit the call and expect that everything will *magically* work
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: problems show up when the system dies (power failure, kernel panic, whatever)
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: and the files are not on the disk (not fsync()ed) but in the disk/fs cache
<Lounge> rysiek|pl: aw and fsync is somewhat controversial i guess?
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: it's not controversial
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: it's very costly
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: if one was to call fsync after *every single* write to a file, OS would work an order of magnitude slower
<Lounge> okay what should the setting be changed to from the default?
<Lounge> it's in fstab right?
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: depends what you do and what you expect :)
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: not yet, no
<Lounge> okay
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: a settings flag is being implemented AFAIK, so it's not yet in jaunty
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: but the ext4 devs should make it for the beta, probably
<Lounge> um i have some quake II style games going on like jedi academy, alien arena, open arena and what not
<Lounge> quake III *
<rysiek|pl> ?
<adelie42> I just finished fixing a few bugs in example-content. The source contains a number of binary files. How do I do a diff that will include the binaries, or do I just upload the whole thing?
<Lounge> they seem to function fine but i hear that with nvidea drivers, the sytem can freeze up al though i've never experinced that in jaunty - but should the sytem freeze on ext4...
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: it won't "zero your files"
<Lounge> some of these games run under wine
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: in the worst scenario
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: only the changes from the last [max sync delay] will be lost
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: the default is 60s for ext4
<Lounge> rysiek|pl: that makes things faster?
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: a lot; files are written and re-writtenm in memory, which is a few orders of magnitude faster than disk IO
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: besides, when you're gaming I don't think you write a lot of important files ;)
<Lounge> sorry my smarts aint all there when it comes to files and alocations and all that
<Lounge> but i'm glad things are okay
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: no problem; I'm playing the smart-ass now, but I've been reading about that just yesterday, so that's just my smart-0assery, actually ;)
<Lounge> i almost thought the reason why the latest kernel update was going into panic was because ext4 was nolonger supported lol
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: things are not okay, they are actually broken; thing is, the KDE/GNOME/other apps devs need to re-think they're way of using files and the filesystem
<Lounge> yes it'll happen just like the economy will get better
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: and use some better mechanisms than "a whole lotta small, constantly reqritten files"
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: dunno about the economy, but as far as I can tell from my few years worth of observations of the FLOSS community, it *will* happen :)
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: simply because it's The Right Thing
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: and the FLOSS devs are usually *compelled* to do The Right Thing
<Lounge> this kinda reminds me of 64bit vs 32bit processors
<rysiek|pl> ?
<Lounge> most apps still need to be written fro 64bit
<bruce89> GVFS
<Lounge> from what i read
<bruce89> Lounge: not if they've been written properly
<rysiek|pl> bruce89: huh?
<rysiek|pl> bruce89: ah, sorry, nvm
<bruce89> well, using size_t
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: +1 on what bruce_t is saying
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: 64bit and 32bit is actually a very similar problem as with ext4 here
<rysiek|pl> *bruce89
 * bruce89 didn't know that I had a type named after me
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: the devs made some assumptions that were not correct for all the platforms
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: like an assumption that <some_type> is always, say, 2 bytes long
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: or, like an assumption that the filesystem sync delay is always almost instant (ext3 has 5s here)
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: those assumptions were made agains the specifications and the fact that not all (processors|filesystems) support those assumptions
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: hence problems on some other-than-expected (processors|filesystems) :)
<Lounge> okay
<bruce89> perhaps non-free things still have assembly though
<rysiek|pl> oooh yeah!
<rysiek|pl> guess what had the *most* problems (and still has!) with 64bit?
<rysiek|pl> closed-source, proprietary apps, drivers and Adobe Flash
<bruce89> not much better on 32
<rysiek|pl> the way those problems got worked-around by the FLOSS community is simply awesome
<Lounge> here's the article i read about ext4 and the zero length issue
<Lounge> http://thunk.org/tytso/blog/2009/03/12/delayed-allocation-and-the-zero-length-file-problem/
<ethana2> so I'm running Jaunty off my 4 GB flash drive
<ethana2> keeps saying it's out of space
<ethana2> can't install anything, can't uninstall anything, can't activate drivers, can't even run apps half the time
<ethana2> anything I can do about this?
<ethana2> 4 GB should be enough for it, right?
<rysiek|pl> ethana2: first of all make *sure* to disable swap on your flash drive
<rysiek|pl> ethana2: flash drives do not like millions of writes per minute, so if you swap out to a flash drive, it will wear off much more quickly than it ought to
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: yeah, that's one of the better arts on that
<ethana2> rysiek|pl: I just did the 'make USB' thingy in ubuntu
<ethana2> I don't know what it does
<ethana2> does it do swap?
<rysiek|pl> ethana2: dunno, it's actually easy to check
<rysiek|pl> ethana2: just boot from your USB-based ubuntu
<rysiek|pl> ethana2: fire-up a terminal
<ethana2> k
<rysiek|pl> ethana2: and run: free -m
<ethana2> Swap:         2957          2       2954
<rysiek|pl> oops
<rysiek|pl> ethana2: so you have almost 3gigs used for swap here
<rysiek|pl> ethana2: please run: df -h
<ethana2> k
<rysiek|pl> ethana2: but paste the output not in the channel!
<ethana2> right
<rysiek|pl> ethana2: use a pastebin
<ethana2> I hope firefox will open...
<ethana2> ..nope
<ethana2> rysiek|pl: pm okay?
<rysiek|pl> ethana2: sure
<Lounge> rysiek|pl: there is one more bug i wanted to mention that i'm getting - when i shut the system down, it tends to hang in the middle of teh shutdown process trying to shutdown bluetooth
<Lounge> i don't even have the bluetooth service enabled
<rysiek|pl> Lounge: dunno, file a bug o launchpad
<ethana2> any usb-creator folk in here?
<ethana2> I've got jaunty on my flash drive with 2.95 GB of unused space, and writes keep failing because it's 'full'
<ethana2> I've disabled swap
<mjheagle8> hello.
<mjheagle8> anyone here use kubuntu 9.04?
 * rysiek|pl tests alpha6
<mjheagle8> rysiek|pl: does kubuntu use the new notifications too?
<bruce89> thankfully not AFAIK
<mjheagle8> you dont like them?
<bruce89> I don't that many do
<mjheagle8> what do you dislike about it?
<erle-> is it a know bug, that the alpha 5 cd can not be used to make bootable usb stick?
<mjheagle8> they look nice. and i like the idea that notifications shouldnt be intrusive.
<erle-> i dont like the look, too
<bruce89> well, they are always one size, they don't queue
<bruce89> the icons are too small
<erle-> i dont just dislike it, i hate it
<bruce89> erle-: same here
<mjheagle8> although i wish they still would have buttons.
<masu3701> exit
<masu3701> exit
<masu3701> exit
<mjheagle8> i thought they did queue.
<mjheagle8> thats probably still in dev.
<rysiek|pl> mjheagle8: nope, they use some plasma stuff
<rysiek|pl> masu3701: "/exit", maybe? :)
<mjheagle8> i dont use kde right now.
<mjheagle8> i'm currently running ubuntu 8.10
 * bruce89 uses gnome-{italian_name}-session
<mjheagle8> so i know what's going on, but i'm not familiar with all kde's functioning. i have used it before.
<mjheagle8> rysiek|pl: what do you mean, they use some plasma stuff?
<rysiek|pl> mjheagle8: I mean, there are notifications in kubuntu and they seem to be handled by some plasma stuff, i.e. some plasma widgets or whatever
<adelie42> If I have submitted a bug fix to launchpad, do I change the status to "in progress"?
<mjheagle8> rysiek|pl: ah, okay. do you know if they plan on moving the new notifications cross platform?
<rysiek|pl> adelie42: are you able to? are you this bugs maintainer?
<rysiek|pl> mjheagle8: who knows? no idea. but I do not see the need for that
<bruce89> mjheagle8: that is a long-term plan I hea
<rysiek|pl> mjheagle8: rather, they should implement those *ideas* the plasma-way
<bruce89> but I hope they will drop them completely
<adelie42> there is no maintainer. they were several wishlist / low priority fixes
<rysiek|pl> adelie42: are you able to change this in this bug?
<adelie42> rysiek|pl: It will let me change the status
<rysiek|pl> adelie42: if so, why not? I suppose if you do something wrong, somebody will correct you
<adelie42> rysiek|pl: sounds good. thanks
<rysiek|pl> no prob
<mjheagle8> so what's new in the kubuntu 9.04?
<mjheagle8> i'm keeping up with gnome. but not too much kde.
<mjheagle8> :P
<rysiek|pl> read the changelog or release notes then, plese ;)
<bruce89> mjheagle8: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/Alpha2/Kubuntu etc.
<mjheagle8> bruce89: you like the improvements yourself?
<mjheagle8> bruce89: what do you think of them?
<bruce89> mjheagle8: I don't use KDE
<mjheagle8> bruce89: oh, nvm then.
<bruce89> but the use of PackageKit is nice
<mjheagle8> bruce89: are you the bruce from the forums that does all the conky stuff.
<mjheagle8> ?
<bruce89> I'm bruce89 on the forums too
<rysiek|pl> bruce89: +1 on KPackageKit, nice work of the devs there, true
<bruce89> if only the GNOME lot got their act together
<bruce89> still using the old GDM and the old g-p-m
<dtchen> martin already has the necessary devicekit and new gpm in universe
<bruce89> dtchen: yup, I've got the PPA pacakges
<mjheagle8> why isnt gnome using packagekit as well?
<rysiek|pl> oh! Shiretoko in the jaunty repos! /me loves
<mjheagle8> why isnt gnome using packagekit as well?
<bruce89> mjheagle8: I think there's a standoff (not in the rugby sense)
<mjheagle8> bruce89: why? i though that packagekit is plain better?
<bruce89> Ubuntu claim it is flawed Fedora-centric stuff
<bruce89> Ubuntu claim it is flawed Fedora-centric stuff
<bruce89> oops; which is a bit mad IMO
<bruce89> doesn't handle debconf
<bruce89> actually, Nautilus has PackageKit support, which fails currently
<mjheagle8> oh.
<billisnice> if you update jaunty will it automatically update to alpha 6? Or do i need to install the .iso?
<bruce89> there is no such thing as an alpha as such
<bruce89> it's just a tagged selection of packages
<billisnice> so, i do not need to reinstall to get alpha 6?
<bruce89> no
<billisnice> good
<billisnice> thanks
<tom_eats_lives> Just updated have to problems, 1 , when i start i get an endless loop of nautilus windows that pop up , 2 ; Update manager complains about checkbox , checkbox-gtk not being instaleld
<billisnice> where are the control for the notification loacated?
<bruce89> billisnice: there aren't any
<billisnice> will there be some in the final release?
<tom_eats_lives> !ext 4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext 4
<bruce89> billisnice: probably not
<tom_eats_lives> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<tom_eats_lives> !Ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ext4
<tom_eats_lives> !Ext 4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ext 4
<blueyed> anyone having "mouse+keyboard pauses" after locking the desktop (or DPMS?!) - using Kubuntu here.
<adelie42> grrr.... this is frustrating. So I got the source for example-content and fixed a bunch of bugs / issues. I did a diff -r and submitted a patch to launchpad. Looking, I am thinking I should have used bzr to make / submit the patch, so I follow the directions at http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/index.html, but it appears that a LOT is different. Can someone explain how I am supposed to be doing this?
<bruce89> adelie42: diff doesn't work on binary files
<adelie42> use -a switch
<adelie42> real question, why would the bzr version be dramatically different from the jaunty apt-get source version
<virtuelv> Hm, me reads bug 332945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Removal of Update Notifier is WRONG" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<adelie42> launchpad
<peepsalot> is Jaunty planned to be LTS?
<adelie42> just using the web site
<virtuelv> peepsalot: afaik, no
<peepsalot> ok
<adelie42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/example-content/+bug/342362
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 342362 in example-content "2 Typos in case_Wellcome.pdf" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<virtuelv> peepsalot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<bruce89> peepsalot: every 4th will be AFAIK
<virtuelv> my guess is that 10.04 will be LTS
<peepsalot> virtuelv, yeah i read that page, it doesn't say anything about what the next LTS is
<bruce89> adelie42: the source would have been useful there
<bruce89> LaTeX or something
<adelie42> bruce89: ??
<bruce89> instead of having to edit some PDF directly
<lenios> hi everyone
<TuTUXG> the rt kernel (2.6.28-2-rt) failed to build nvidia driver
<tom_eats_lives> Get endless loop of nautilus windows. any help suggestions ? thanks
<DrHalan> can gedit highlight GLSL somehow?
<bruce89> DrHalan: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300162
<ubottu> Gnome bug 300162 in Syntax files "Syntax file for OpenGL Shading Language (GLSL)" [Enhancement,New]
<DrHalan> thank bruce89
<bruce89> np
<DrHalan> btw weren't you one of teh guys saying xorg-radeon wouldn't improve in terms of speed?
<bruce89> nope
<d-b> the radeon seems faster to me ^^
<DrHalan> hehe thats what i wanted to say
<DrHalan> it speeded up a lot :)
<DrHalan> bruce89: where do i have to put those .lang files? somewhoer ein /usr/share/gedit-2 i guess?
<bruce89> DrHalan: it won't work any more I'm afraid, thanks to a rewrite
<DrHalan> lame :P
<bruce89> DrHalan: I suppose if you felt like it, you could port it to the 2.0 syntax - http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtksourceview/unstable/lang-reference.html
<DrHalan> i guess i will
<DrHalan> but first ill file a bug on launchpad
<vbabiy> Hey will ffmepg be used in the new totem movie player in 8.10
<vbabiy> if so will this fix 1080p videos?
<vbabiy> I mean ffmepg 0.5
<bruce89> ffmpeg 0.5 isn't there AFAIK
<bruce89> also, Totem uses GStreamer
<theholyduck> vbabiy, but really. you're better off using something like mplayer
<theholyduck> totem and gstreamer are both pretty slow
<bruce89> not again
<theholyduck> just a comment
<theholyduck> :D
<bruce89> I suppose I harp on about notify-osd, carry on
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-14
<kindofabuzz> is apt all screwed up? i've tried to install 3 things now and all get errors
<hvgotcodes> where would i find out if hibernate/suspend will work for my laptop with jaunty?
<xtknight> i know this has probably been asked a lot, but am i the only one having issues with pulseaudio in this release?
<dtchen> xtknight: no, you're not. what specifically?
<xtknight> dtchen, random skipping in the first 5 secs of songs, gstreamer apps having no sound whatsoever, pulseaudio randomly segfaulting and crashing, mplayer not working
<xtknight> primary sound card changing each time i reboot
<xtknight> a few of the things i guess
<xtknight> vlc not having a pulse plugin at all as well
<dtchen> xtknight: the "first 5 seconds of songs" aberrations should be resolved on most chipsets as of ubuntu11
<xtknight> tsched=0 previously fixed this, but now i have it in there and it is still happening
<xtknight> and i cannot find where pulseaudio logs are anymore
<xtknight> previously it was saying like...increasing time to 50 ms ,60 ms, 70 ms something like that
<dtchen> pulseaudio continues to log to syslog, as it has done previously
<xtknight> yeah that was no longer in my syslog.  and i thought that was the reason i was getting the skipping but i guess not
<dtchen> yes, those are the watermarks being adjusted. they only appear if glitch-free is enabled. tsched=0 disables glitch-free.
<xtknight> yup watermarks
<dtchen> there are two issues at play here, really; you should read bug 330814 for both components
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330814 in linux "snd_pcm_avail_update() returning absurd values causes PulseAudio to abort" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814
<dtchen> (linux and pulseaudio)
<xtknight> i don't know how or where i should direct my frustration, or whether i should put it somehow to use to try and fix the problems
<dtchen> i've already pushed the pulseaudio fixes into jaunty, but we really need the linux ones applied, too
<xtknight> there are some fixes that need to be debdiff'd ?
<dtchen> there is one critical linux fix that is fairly invasive
<dtchen> i'm testing that one locally
<dtchen> i can only do so much with pa 0.9.14
<xtknight> hmmm well how have things gotten worse since intrepid for pulseaudio?   or maybe that is only on my machine
<xtknight> ya not blaming it on anyone really
<dtchen> you really need pa 0.9.15 and the linux fix
<xtknight> just something i've noticed
<dtchen> intrepid never had glitch-free in its actual source code
<xtknight> i dont have glitch free since i have tsched=0 in the pa file right
<dtchen> if you have load-module module-hal-detect tsched=0, correct
<xtknight> yeah
<dtchen> be aware that there is no one setting that fixes the issue for all cards
<xtknight> it's so weird because those messages corresponded with the skipping directly as i checked my syslog.  the watermark messages.  and previously tsched=0 fixed them.  and now it's not
<xtknight> (this is after a reinstall of jaunty)
<xtknight> or maybe some updates i guess i cant remember
<dtchen> have you tried reenabling glitch-free?
<xtknight> nope
<dtchen> try it.
<xtknight> ok brb
<dtchen> we're having to work around broken hardware
<xtknight> but intrepid pulseaudio did not have the problem for some reason
<dtchen> xtknight: because intrepid's alsa was broken
<xtknight> i do have a questoin... what is default.pa and system.pa?
<xtknight> my default.pa has tsched=0, system.pa does not
<dtchen> the newer the version of alsa, the more strict the fixes tend to be, and as a result, things that worked before because of an erroneous assumption now don't work
<dtchen> system.pa is for the system-wide daemon
<dtchen> we don't use system-wide daemon invocation by default; we use per-user session
<xtknight> mine says per-user when i do /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart so i guess i should be paying attention to default.pa
<xtknight> and pulseaudio is started under 'andy', my regular user
<xtknight> tsched=1  ?
<dtchen> that's correct. i had to make that change to the initscript because people keep assuming that the initscript is the way to invoke it. which is wrong.
<dtchen> you can either use tsched=1, or you can remove tsched=0
<xtknight> okay will do.  thx for the advice.  brb
<xtknight> dtchen, the skipping persists, using the sound preferences Test button
<xtknight> for the first 5-10 seconds
<dtchen> ok, then you need to re-disable glitch-free
<xtknight> and the pertinent log messages: http://pastebin.com/m528fbf88
<xtknight> okay i will set tsched=0 and reboot
<dtchen> you don't need to reboot or log out
<dtchen> just make the conffile change and killall pulseaudio
<dtchen> it will respawn
<xtknight> okay
<xtknight> i have killed it but i don't see it coming back
<dtchen> play something
<xtknight> k
<xtknight> and now there is no problem
<xtknight> not with the skipping
<xtknight> however, totem and rhythmbox act like they're playing and no sound comes out
<xtknight> vlc will play stuff under the alsa plugin
<dtchen> xtknight: killall pulseaudio;pulseaudio -vvv
<dtchen> tell me if anything red appears (critical errors)
<xtknight> E: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy
<xtknight> E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_13f6_111_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0 tsched=0"): initialization failed.
<xtknight> maybe that's because vlc is open
<dtchen> right, so you need to kill it
<xtknight> ok
<xtknight> so with vlc closed, no red errors
<dtchen> right, and if you restart vlc after the daemon is running, what happens?
<xtknight>  vlc works
<xtknight> when i try to play stuff with totem i see this
<xtknight> D: sink-input.c: Requesting rewind due to uncorking
<xtknight> D: module-suspend-on-idle.c: Sink alsa_output.pci_8086_3a3e_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0 becomes busy.
<xtknight> D: protocol-native.c: Requesting rewind due to end of underrun.
<xtknight> and umm somehow that looks like it's using my intel (vendor 8086) card, not my C-Media which is hw0
<dtchen> that version of pa doesn't display ssid info
<dtchen> 8086:3a3e should be the vendor and device info for your hw:0
<xtknight> whoa holy crud
<xtknight> E: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large: 13835058054975712196 bytes (418291779157 ms) Most likely this is a Linux bug. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<xtknight> yeah a whole console full of these
<dtchen> yes, that's the linux portion of the bug i mentioned previously
<xtknight> <dtchen> 8086:3a3e should be the vendor and device info for your hw:0
<xtknight> this is not the case however
<dtchen> what does `lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]' return?
<xtknight> see here: http://pastebin.com/m5c52d380
<xtknight> ok that output is here: http://pastebin.com/m13ef9883
<dtchen> is the output actually going to the wrong sink?
<dtchen> if so, migrate it to the intended one using pavucontrol
<dtchen> (or pacmd, ...)
<xtknight> let me find a bug i filed on the module loading order of alsa first
<xtknight> maybe this has to do with it
<xtknight> i manually set cmedia to load to 0 after i installed ubuntu because they kept changing
<dtchen> right, that's a linux and hardware issue
<dtchen> we can't fix that
<dtchen> we can hack around it by using the slot= parameter for snd.ko, or we can forcibly reload modules in the desired order, but otherwise there's no good method
<xtknight> maybe pulseaudio took the hw0 at one point, then i changed the hw0
<xtknight> but i thought pulseaudio should just read what the hw0 is now
<dtchen> pa uses whatever hal tells it
<dtchen> if you change the device order, you need to hint hal
<xtknight> ok here it was.  Bug 339599
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/339599/+text)
<xtknight> well anyways i will try the pavucontrol thing
<xtknight> i move my playback stream to cmedia and it suddenly works
<dtchen> your linux bug is a dupe
<xtknight> unfortunately my hda-intel does not work and i need it for my surround sound as well so i need both working
<dtchen> so use the slot parameter
<dtchen> don't use index; it breaks under certain conditions
<dtchen> cat /proc/asound/modules
<dtchen> then order those specifically using /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<xtknight> 0 snd_cmipci, 1 snd_hda_intel
<dtchen> e.g.,
<dtchen> echo options snd slots=snd-cmipci,snd-hda-intel | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<dtchen> make sure you remove any hardcoded index=# lines you've added
<xtknight> ok
<xtknight> i see
<xtknight> any way to get around this one without rebooting?
<dtchen> sure, /sbin/alsa force-reload
<unixdawg> anyone here get a bcm 4318 wifi to work
<unixdawg> is there ahow to
<xtknight> dtchen, yes sure enough totem works like it should now
<unixdawg> it says it sees my card but its not scanning for ap's
<xtknight> now it seems like the default install should be like this?? :(
<dtchen> xtknight: should be like what?
<xtknight> dtchen, ubuntu should place "options snd slots=" by default?
<dtchen> xtknight: how?
<xtknight> dedicated cards first, onboard ones last
<xtknight> or however alsa chooses hw0,hw1, and so on
<dtchen> alsa doesn't choose those
<dtchen> bios does.
<dtchen> all the slots= parameter does is _prevent_ drivers from taking a certain slot
<xtknight> so we're basically saying anyone with two audio cards is going to have this experience and there's not much we can do about it
<dtchen> right
<dtchen> that's part of why PA is useful
<xtknight> but i just fixed mine somehow
<xtknight> (well, you did)
<dtchen> PA uses whatever hal exposes, so you don't need to juggle indices
<dtchen> i'll explain further why it's not possible to get right:
<dtchen> User A wants her usb headset to always be the primary audio device
<dtchen> User B wants his onboard Intel to always be the primary audio device
<dtchen> User C wants his SB Live to take precedence over the onboard Intel
<dtchen> there is no one mechanism that allows for all those
<xtknight> a simple listbox wont do?
<dtchen> listbox to set slots?
<xtknight> like for instance, i set my audio device as this, and that's just how it is.  everything uses that device.  unless you manually specify another one
<dtchen> why do that when PA already does that?
<JanC> and User D wants onboard the default but his pro audio card for pro audio apps  ;)
<xtknight> well i am confsued when neither sound card works
<xtknight> i start up ubuntu, i start totem, i plug my headphones into the lineout of both, and i hear nothing.  and it acts like it's playing
<xtknight> what gives...
<maco> or they want ekiga to go through their headset but music to go through the onboard
<dtchen> the problem is that some people want all audio routed through the usb headset; some other people never want audio routed through the usb headset unless they explicitly say so
<dtchen> how would any automated mechanism know which to place first in options snd slots=foo,bar ?
<xtknight> right now what happens is that the primary card changes on the reboot
<dtchen> the primary card *can* change on boot
<dtchen> again, that's a hardware issue
<dtchen> we can only hack around it
<maco> because device ordering isnt static
<maco> ?
<dtchen> pci devices are enumerated nondeterministically, correct
<xtknight> why not use UUIDs like we do with hard disks
<Amaranth> there is no unique id
<dtchen> because you can't *assign* UUIDs to them
<xtknight> how does windows work?
<JanC> well, there are the PCI/USB IDs (which would work if you don't have 2 identical cards)
<dtchen> also, imagine if you have a nice multicard setup with four of the same audio cards
<xtknight> in windows i can choose a primary card and it is just fine
<Amaranth> JanC: Those change based on position
<dtchen> xtknight: because Windows offers yet another layer of abstraction
<dtchen> xtknight: when you talk to the primary card, you talk to whatever is pointed to be the default, not an actual card position or index
<xtknight> how is the default 'stored'
<maco> dtchen: would that be roughly equivalent to how you can tell pulseaudio which card to use?
<dtchen> it's stored in the registry and probed at windows startup
<dtchen> maco: what?
<xtknight> well in the absence of anything better, let's make the card detection consistent.  if two cards with the same pci id/ven id come up as hw0,hw1 sometimes then that's expectable.  but let's distinguish using pci id/ven id for different cards at least
<xtknight> it's better than playing the lottery
<dtchen> xtknight: the differentiation already exists. It's that there's no good way to enforce an initialisation ordering.
<maco> dtchen: you said windows has another layer of abstraction that sets and figures out which is default. pulseaudio can do that, cant it?
<dtchen> no
<dtchen> on Windows, it looks like:
<dtchen> app
<dtchen> DX/kernel mixing
<dtchen> virtual mixing
<dtchen> hal
<dtchen> hardware
<dtchen> on Linux, it looks like
<dtchen> app
<dtchen> PA/alsa-lib mixing
<dtchen> linux
<dtchen> hardware
<xtknight> isn't the slots hack enforcing initialization.  maybe the problem is, i don't know what the slots thing does...and i should read up on literature
<dtchen> (i've elided HAL/devicekit into the PA layer)
<dtchen> xtknight: it does not force initialisation order
<dtchen> it says "don't assign anything not driven by this driver into this slot"
<xtknight> hmm another thing, does it really matter what order the modules are loaded?  alsa itself can still say hw0 is the "lowest" pciid
<dtchen> which means, if i have options snd slots=snd-emu10k1,snd-hda-intel
<maco> what if you've got two cards that use the same driver? then slot wouldnt do anything
<dtchen> if the snd-hda-intel acquires resources first, it is still initialised prior to snd-emu10k1
<xtknight> right
<dtchen> however, when the *mixer* is enumerated, emu10k1 is exposed as primary
<xtknight> so what's the issue with that solution
<dtchen> see the use cases i outlined above
<xtknight> pulseaudio shouldnt care about the order of the modules i dont think alsa should either right
<xtknight> and if the user doesnt like the default autoamted selection he should be able to change it
<dtchen> there is no one way to enumerate slots= options that won't break *someone's* idea of how things should work
<xtknight> for instance to say snd-hda-intel, snd-emu10k1
<xtknight> instead of snd-emu10k1,snd-hda-intel
<xtknight> the 2 choices
<dtchen> but you *can't*
<dtchen> to effect such a change, you have to unload the entire sound stack
<xtknight> really?
<dtchen> that's what /sbin/alsa force-reload did
<xtknight> but who cares, it works now
<xtknight> lol
<dtchen> well sure, everyone loves to whine
<dtchen> ;-)
<xtknight> so if i make a program to put every permutation of "options snd slots=" in someone's modules file (like a "primary sound selection") are you going to go mental on me?  you better watch out, now i know how to fix it lol
<dtchen> no, i wouldn't.
<dtchen> i warn you that it can't possibly account for devices that haven't been inserted
<xtknight> ahhhh
<dtchen> which is precisely where contention lies
<xtknight> well i see things in 2d.."this solution is overall better than the other one"
<dtchen> besides, we tackled that at a slightly higher layer using asoundconf
<dtchen> and asoundconf-gtk
<dtchen> however, asoundconf* is deprecated now thanks to PulseAudio :-)
<xtknight> well i agree with pavucontrol.  it's pretty cool.
<JanC> I think ALSA shouldn't really care about a "default device", but PA should and IMHO can do that (provided there are not multiple same/similar cards)
<xtknight> and i'm less against pulseaudio. well i am never against anything
<dtchen> well, there must be a default somewhere in the stack
<dtchen> there are pros and cons for each placement
<JanC> PA shows me the device's human readable name, so it knows enough to differentiate between non-similar devices
<JanC> (and I guess ALSA could do the same if it wanted to do?)
<dtchen> yes, it does
<JanC> it can't be much more difficult than telling Xorg which mouse & keyboard belong to which display in a multiseat system  ;)
<xtknight> i just made my own audio spec.  so does anyone see a problem with what im proposing.  http://pastebin.com/m6e83053a
<xtknight> as far as im concerned if we have two of the "same" cards.... either randomize them or find some other way to differentiate them.  i dont know enough about pci to know if they can be differentiated.  probably by slot number on mobo
<dtchen> xtknight: yeah, sounds fine.
<xtknight> and hw0 is default for pulse unless told otherwise
<JanC> xtknight: what does "better" mean?
<dtchen> xtknight: now think about oss compatibility. :-)
<xtknight> dtchen, hehe
<dtchen> remember, some programs will *only* talk to /dev/dsp
<JanC> xtknight: what is the non-hda one only supports midi?  ツ
<xtknight> well same thing right, /dev/dsp0,/dev/dsp1,/dev/dsp2 correspoding to hw0,hw1,hw2
<JanC> what if*
<xtknight> and make the default "/dev/dsp" whatever pulse's default is
<xtknight> unify it.
<dtchen> uh oh
<dtchen> so you want to push pulse into the oss emulation layer?
<xtknight> yeah im like obama i want change
<dtchen> i hear hannu weeping already!
<dtchen> no, i would say that's not really how you would want to pursue it
<xtknight> JanC, "better" is the card that probably has the better DAC... we already have stuff in alsa-base saying "index=-2" , etc.... to push certain cards behind cuz they are inferior
<xtknight> and dedicated sound cards usually have better DACs than onboards... but that's being picky anyways.  at LEAST make the hw0,hw1 consistent
<dtchen> xtknight: no, not because they're inferior but because they're problematic at boot.
<dtchen> i enumerated most of that index=-2 list
<JanC> xtknight: so usb headsets would be considered better than HDA ?
<xtknight> JanC, ya
<xtknight> well usb sound cards
<JanC> (ther DACs generally aren't better)
<xtknight> headsets are output devices
<dtchen> usb sound cards are hardly better on the whole
<xtknight> but like i say, this doesn't matter
<xtknight> we need consistency
<JanC> most USB headsets have an integrated soundcard AFAIK
<dtchen> xtknight: your consistency occurs in PA
<dtchen> things that don't play nicely with PA need to be punched in the gut and taught to play with PA
<JanC> "things" should be thaught to provide enough info for PA
<xtknight> PA seems pretty good right now
<xtknight> but everything under it is shaky
<dtchen> yeah, well, it certainly could be easier
<dtchen> then again, i have to account for Ubuntu derivatives that don't use PA
<dtchen> (Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu Studio)
<xtknight> i can't even begin to describe how much of the sound stuff i don't agree with (like primary mixer track (keyboard controls) not always being the primary sound device) but i should probably just hold the thoughts
<xtknight> it's not making anyone's life easier and they're probably working on fixing it
<dtchen> well, now that PA and JACK have a spec for handing off control via dbus, things will be much better
<JanC> dtchen: ah, that sounds useful
<JanC> dtchen: sort of automatic switching between pro-audio & desktop multimedia ?
<dtchen> yes
<xtknight> until then i can listen to my glitch-free (well.....) audio and relax :)
<dtchen> i only wish we could have had that for dmix:/dsnoop:/asym: and hw:
<xtknight> shouldnt we make gnome-volume-control only manage pulseaudio devices.  not getting duplicates of OSS,ALSA too
<dtchen> that's what originally happened
<dtchen> there was an uproar from people who don't/refuse to use PA
<xtknight> they probably refuse to because they had problems
<xtknight> but when we fix those problems....voila
<xtknight> oss/alsa/pulseaudio can coexist peacefully, but pulseaudio will be at the surface of everything
<xtknight> if they want to manage alsa why dont they install gnome-alsamixer
<xtknight> i think there's so few ppl who will dislike pulseaudio one we get everything to work with it
<Cycom> dtchen: any updates?
<dtchen> Cycom: there will be tonight
<Cycom> dtchen: tonight? are you on EST?
<dtchen> i need to finish packaging the new GNOME Do for those folks, and then it's back to <groan> stuff
<dtchen> EDT currently
<Cycom> dtchen: I didn't relize the difference till now.  I'm in CT.
<xtknight> 10:56pm east
<Cycom> xtknight: yeah.
<Cycom> dtchen: you're really going to work on this stuff this late?
<dtchen> Cycom: i'm normally working on something related to FOSS.
<xtknight> during the day is for taking walks, going to work/uni, and eating with people.... at night it's linux time :)
<Cycom> heh. I guess so.
<Cycom> dtchen: well, hopefully I'll be around when you finish for some testing.  Any idea when it'll be, or should I just wait till saturday evening/ sunday
<dtchen> Cycom: tomorrow would be better
<dtchen> err, tomorrow late afternoon/early evening
<dtchen> since it'll be "tomorrow" very shortly
<Cycom> okie dokie then! I look forward to it.  I'll probably be at the shooting range from 6ish till 8 or 9, but after that I'll be home.
<Cycom> going with some friends for some plinking with .22s.  Would you prefer I do a fresh Jaunty install, or would my dist-upgrade from 8.10 be ok?
<Cycom> not dist-upgrade. update-manager -d
<Lounge> Cycom: i would do full upgrade & i say that with experience for sure
<Cycom> Lounge: full upgrade?
<Cycom> oh, I mean fresh jaunty install as in install jaunty from a CD/flash drive and run updates.
<Lounge> clean, fresh, from scratch -- i didn't mean full upgrade
<Lounge> i meant full clean installation
<Cycom> 9.04 has worked fine so far from my upgrade, but I don't mind doing a scratch install.
<Cycom> only takes about 30 minutes, and this is one of many machines.
<Cycom> dtchen: what's the verdict? scratch install or upgrade from 8.10? which would you prefer I test on?
<DanaG> oh yeah, the kernel and scheduling and such do need a big of tweaking.
<DanaG> PA likes to abort, due to "ridiculously large pcm_avail return value", or such.
<DanaG> dtchen: I DO use PulseAudio.... but the new volume control sucked at dealing with it.
<DanaG> And failed at dealing with ALSA at all.
<Lounge> DanaG: try "sudo alsa force-reload"
<DanaG> I just end up having to restart PA, because the server will have aborted.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I happen to be using the PA 0.9.15 PPA.
<DanaG> Only broken thing: it won't do network (tunnel) streaming, for some reason.
<DanaG> PA really does rock, though.  When it's not aborting, that is.
<tmeixner> can the grub bootloader in 8.10 read ext4 filesystems?
<tmeixner> I installed 8.10 after 9.04 into a different partition and now I can't boot into 9.04 anymore
<xtknight> tmeixner, no, it can't use an ext4 boot partition
<xtknight> i dont know about 9.04 but i always made /boot ext2 anyway
<xtknight> i thought only grub2 dealed with ext4 boot partitoins
<bruce89> properly
<tmeixner> I installed each version of ubuntu into one partition. 9.04 must have a different grub then because back then there was no problem.
<xtknight> then just boot 9.04 and reinstall the 9.04 grub
<xtknight> using livecd
<xtknight> sudo grub-install so on
<Hobbsee> does anyone have hibernate working with ext4?
<tmeixner> so install the 9.04 grub into the MBR.
<xtknight> tmeixner, yup
<tmeixner> ok, i'll boot into live cd now. Thanks for the tip.
<IntuitiveNipple> Hobbsee: Yes
<Hobbsee> IntuitiveNipple: hrm, ok.  /home on ext4 too?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes. In fact, I think there are 11 ext4s, and 3 ext3s
<Hobbsee> hrm. so it should work, then.
<IntuitiveNipple> "in theory" :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> it was working on my machine.
 * Hobbsee has gone back thru the old kernels, and none of them work
<Hobbsee> it's either another package that's broken it, or it's the ext4
<darthanubis> no sound
<Hobbsee> delete .pulse*?
<darthanubis> huh?
<darthanubis> delete what file?
<Cycom> darthanubis: what sound card do you have?
<darthanubis> there was a sound when gdm started, but thats all
<darthanubis> it is interal
<darthanubis> os[Linux 2.6.28-9-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 7.7GB, 81.0% free] disk[Total: 846.6GB, 36.5% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<xtknight> darthanubis, you only have one sound card, right?
<darthanubis> yes
<xtknight> yeah i think hda-intel is being hosed by an alsa bug now not sure tho.  couldnt get mine working either
<darthanubis> :((
<Cycom> there's a problem with jack-sensing as well. there's a fix in the works.
 * Hobbsee has working sound after deleting the pulse cookie, and it regenerating, on hda-intel.  go figure.
<darthanubis> pulse is running but no sound
<DanaG> try muting and unmuting the card in pavucontrol.
<darthanubis> Hobbsee, where is the pulse cookie ~/?
<Hobbsee> ~, yes
<Hobbsee> ~/.pulse-cookie
<DanaG> grr, I hate how people post threads like this:
<DanaG> "look how awesome Catalyst 9.4 is!  But oh! You can't have it!   Neener, neener, neener!"
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15855
<DanaG> The person posting that... seriously deserves a punch in the face.
<darthanubis> Hobbsee, youi haave to re-login after the delete of that file?
<Hobbsee> darthanubis: yes
<darthanubis> thx brb
<Hobbsee> darthanubis: i think i did it from a vt, after i'd logged out, actually
<darthanubis> Hobbsee, it worked !
<Hobbsee> darthanubis: \o/
<darthanubis> sound and video does not match in flash it seems
<Hobbsee> can't help you there, i've not tried flash.
<darthanubis> nah, sound/video flash is fine
<IntuitiveNipple> Grrrr. I'm having to write an ext4 undelete utility
<Awsoonn_> I'm trying to get a bluetooth headset to work under jaunty and having zero luck. any sugestions?
<Awsoonn_> I have paired the device but I get no sound, and the tutorials on the internet apear to be largely outdated
<xtknight> IntuitiveNipple, that doesn't sound fun
<xtknight> i just switched back to ext3 for my root.  no point.  ext4 kept giving me 'i have no free space' until i did fsck.... it seemed to not deal with crashes nearly as well as ext3
<IntuitiveNipple> That's an understatement! one of the kernel scripts decided to "rm -rf" my mainline kernel git repository
<mitesh> i have tried to upgrade from intrepid to jaunty alpha 6 but failed
<mitesh> the problem i am facing is with dependencies python-fstab (>= 1.2)
<IntuitiveNipple> it did a "rm -rf ../linux*" and in the common ancestor dir I have ./ubuntu-jaunty/ and ./linux-2.6 etc. The script ran from the ubuntu-jaunty repo
<xtknight> someday they should link "rm -rf" to a secret screen where it scans your iris and you have to type in a 20 letter password.  then it will show you the files that will get deleted.  maybe that would prevent mistakes
<mitesh> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `python-fstab' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed. this is the error i get
<xtknight> IntuitiveNipple, u deleted  a project u were working on?
<IntuitiveNipple> I had a lot of work-in-progress committed but not pushed out to my public repo, so no back-up to recover from
<xtknight> o
<IntuitiveNipple> indeed :)
<xtknight> maybe just 'strings' the block device
<tweak66> hello. i'm having some display issues...
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm figuring on extending ext3grep to become ext4grep :)
<xtknight> strings /dev/sda1 |grep -i "some line from the c file u were working on"  might help u recover some stuff but i dunno
<xtknight> grep -C300 maybe to get the 300 lines around it
<xtknight> hehe
<IntuitiveNipple> I wish it were that easy - there's tons of stuff some of which I can't remember.
<tweak66> i urgraded from 8.04 to 9.11.. everything was fine.. then i got a bunch of lines through my text on the screen. so i went to look at the options.... i changed them, and then changed them back to what they were. now i only have 2/3 of a screen lol.. help?
<IntuitiveNipple> The complete new PCI IOMEM allocation system is the major casualty.
<tweak66> 9.04*
<xtknight> are u sure ext3grep wont work on it already anyways
<xtknight> i thought ext2,ext3,ext4 were 'kinda' backwards compatible
<IntuitiveNipple> xtknight: Yes... ext4 is only backward compatible to pre-existing ext3. ext4 structures are different - e.g. inodes double the size
<xtknight> why do i sound like i shouldn't be trying to give you advice ;P
<IntuitiveNipple> This was a freshly created ext4 in LVM, with prior content copied in from another hard disk
<IntuitiveNipple> I think moral support is more important right now ! :D
<xtknight> exactly
<xtknight> stop at nothing.  you'll get it.  give it a coupple..weeks
<xtknight> fruition doesn't happen immediately
<IntuitiveNipple> I purposefully avoided doing *anything* on Friday 13th, just-in-case, and this happened about 0:45 :s
<tweak66> can anyone assist with display issues?
<IntuitiveNipple> tweak66: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<xtknight> tweak66, we have to help the guy who accidentally lost like half of the new ubuntu
<xtknight> lol j/k
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<DanaG> got big hard drive: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2009/03/13/western-digital-2tb-green-wd20eads-review/1
<tweak66> lol.. i'll try that command nipple
<IntuitiveNipple> No, Ubuntu is safe... it's the *important* stuff that 'ubuntu' destroyed... must be getting jealous of mainline :0
<IntuitiveNipple> You know, I'd feel far safer with a bunch of 500GB drives than one 2GB!
<xtknight> start greppin
<xtknight> hehe
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault
<DanaG> nice... only 32-bit debs.
<IntuitiveNipple> The good thing is as soon as I realised I unmounted the file-system. There was very little done between when the script deleted and I realised something had gone missing.
<DanaG> My external drive is a 640GB Samsung.
<DanaG> It's damn big, damn fast, and damn quiet.
<DanaG> I just need to figure out what sort of backup app to use.
<DanaG> Nobody makes one that does both full-system backup-and-restore AND per-user hourly backups as Apple does.
<IntuitiveNipple> Surely that's just a cron job?
<rww> alias backup='rsync -vaL --delete /home/robert/ /media/Backup/robert/'
<xtknight> i had this idea of a computer-wide undo..  where the computer would be able to cache and reverse everything you did in the last 20 seconds.  (except for stuff that u sent over the net...reversal for that comes in the next version)
<rww> but I'm a simple man with simple needs.
<IntuitiveNipple> xtknight: I am amazed that ext4 didn't have undelete designed in.
<xtknight> it's on the specs list but of course someone hasnt implemented it..or something
 * DanaG has journal commit time at 15 minutes.
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah, 'someone' just might now :)
<xtknight> i very, very nearly lost my whole /home dir to ext4
<xtknight> if it makes you feel better
<xtknight> including work stuff and a 40gb windows vm
<IntuitiveNipple> lol not really; that just means two of us in the doo-doo
<DanaG> So, if I delete something, I can un-delete it by magic-sysrq-B to hard-reboot.
<xtknight> yeah...but then you get that "sync"ing feeling
<rww> I don't get why people are using ext4 if it has all these problems :/
<DanaG> The point is that I force it not to sync.  =þ
<xtknight> then it turned out somehow my home dir was in my videos folder
<xtknight> i was like SWEET
<IntuitiveNipple> I run a whole bunch of LVs to segregate stuff logically - most get snapshots but this one I hadn't done in the last week.
<IntuitiveNipple> ext4 hasn't got "all these problems" - I've found it so much faster than ext3 with no bad side-effects.
<xtknight> it's us that have "all these problems".  ext4 just isn't alleviating "all our problems"
<xtknight> so we're mad at it
<DanaG> one cool thing would be zfs -- has copy-on-write, has backup-able snapshots where you can back up only the diff, and such.
<IntuitiveNipple> Dealing with larger numbers of files - such as in the kernel trees - it feels about 5 times faster than ext3
<rww> IntuitiveNipple: I hear more about ext4 deleting peoples' data and such than I do about any benefits it might have. Not just in here, in other places I read.
<DanaG> The other day, I was building a kernel and somehow got memory corruption from radeon... so I got screwed-up files.
<Hobbsee> rww: i've yet to see any data loss, fwiw.
<DanaG> Referred to inodes in unused-inodes table.
<DanaG> The really only really annoying thing:
<xtknight> DanaG, u suggested magic sysrq b.  done that a lot with ext4 and this is how i almost lost everything hehe
<DanaG> It........ it restarted............. it restarted from................. it restarted from the.............. it restarted from the beginning.... it restarted from the beginning of.... it restarted from the beginning of the ....
<DanaG> it restarted from the beginning of the fsck every single damn time it fixed one frickin' SINGLE file!
<DanaG> How about running ONE WHOLE ***** SWEEP, and fix EVERYTHING?
<DanaG> And THEN re-scan!'
<DanaG> Not scan... oops, fixed something, gotta restart... oops, fixed something, gotta restart... oops, fixed something, gotta restart... oops, fixed something, gotta restart... oops, fixed something, gotta restart... oops, fixed something, gotta restart... oops, fixed something, gotta restart... oops, fixed something, gotta restart...
<mrooney> dreamnid: hey, I used to live in Rochester :)
<mitesh> how to resolve unmet dependencies occurred during up gradation to Jaunty?
<IntuitiveNipple> oh sweet! - found a backup I didn't realise I had of the branches that I can't regenerate from upstream repos :D
<JanC> rww: it's simple really: if your system will never crash (= kernel + drivers are very stable) and will never lose power (= has an UPS), then ext4 is safe, otherwise don't use it
 * DanaG doesn't have any of that... but does have backups.
<mitesh> rww, so u here :)
<sebsebseb> what's alpha6 like?
<sebsebseb> I am planning on upgrading after  I slept
<sebsebseb> sometime
<rww> sebsebseb: works fine for me. The drivers for my wifi and video card are a heck of a lot better than intrepid.
<rww> mitesh: yes
<sebsebseb> alpha6 still uses Ibex's wallpaper by the way?
<mitesh> rww, so how do i overcome this problem?
<rww> sebsebseb: it did as of a few days ago. the art stuff doesn't usually happen until late in the release cycle.
<rww> mitesh: what were the packages again?
<mitesh> rww, computer-janitor, hwtest and ubuntu-desktop
<g1lt> guys, when I try to install jaunty using update-manager -d I get an error about unsigned packages that prevents the upgrade from occurring
<rww> mitesh: okay, and is this during the intrepid>jaunty upgrade, or are you just doing an update?
<g1lt> is there a way to get past this error?
<rww> g1lt: copy the error to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mitesh> rww, yes during upgrade
<rww> mitesh: how are you doing the upgrade? "update-manager -d", "do-release-upgrade", or something else?
<mitesh> rww, update-manager -d
<rww> mitesh: okay, and it errors out and refuses to upgrade, right?
<mitesh> rww, almost all the packages have been upgraded but the up gradation was not normal, upto installation it was fine but it didnot cleanup the system
<mitesh> rww, there were bugs i have reported them
<g1lt> rww:  http://pastebin.com/m68e9f780
<g1lt> seems like all the packages
<g1lt> refuse to authenticate
<rww> g1lt: issue "sudo apt-get clean", change your mirror to the main server in Software Sources, and try again
<rww> g1lt: you'll have to download the packages again, though :(
<g1lt> ah well, hopefully worthwhile
<rww> mitesh: can you link to your bug report, please?
<mitesh> rww, sure 1 min
<mitesh> rww, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/342646
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 342646 in python-central "pycentral crashed with IOError in read_pyfiles() (dup-of: 215795)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 215795 in python-central "pycentral crashed with IOError in read_pyfiles()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mitesh> rww, ?
<rww> mitesh: hwtest and computer-janitor failed to install because python-central did. ubuntu-desktop depends on them, so it failed too. If you look in /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt-term.log, there should be a python-central related error explaining why it failed to install.
 * DanaG growls at ATI: give me a damned fglrx, or give the OSS developers what it takes to not take 35 watts on battery!
<mitesh> rww, ok
<mitesh> rww, Errors were encountered while processing: checkbox, checkbox-gtk, hwtest-gtk, hwtest, ubuntu-desktop, python-fstab, computer-janitor, computer-janitor-gtk, gnome-codec-install
<mitesh> rww, this is what log says
<mitesh> rww, so can i just have ubuntu-desktop removing all others?
<rww> mitesh: Hrm. How about this: just upload the whole file as an attachment to that bug report you made.
<mitesh> rww, you mean the apt-term.log file?
<rww> mitesh: yes
<rww> mitesh: apport usually does that on failed upgrades anyway. Dunno why it didn't this time.
<DanaG> nice error from azureus:
<DanaG> Disk read error; file is
<mitesh> rww, i got a reply from apport but couldnt understand it :P
<DanaG> .... yes, just "file is"
<rww> mitesh: heh, I have an idea, actually. Run "sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/info/checkbox.list", then try the upgrade again.
<DanaG> argh, goddamn intel sata port just died.
<rww> mitesh: the traceback says pycentral is complaining about that file not being there, and simply creating it might fix that.
<mitesh> rww, :) shall i try and do i have to commence the up gradation all over again?
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f6b73d83f
<rww> mitesh: I think update-manager caches the packages you downloaded for the upgrade, so you shouldn't have to download them again
<mitesh> rww, update-manager -d is sufficient?
<rww> mitesh: yes
<mitesh> rww, update manager asks me to install some of the packages
<rww> mitesh: just follow update manager's instructions. if it works, great. if not, we'll go from there.
<mitesh> rww, so i install updates/
<mitesh> ?
<rww> mitesh: yes..
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/217920
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 217920 in linux "Computer hangs up (freeze) and reports SATA errors during disk checking after reboot " [High,Triaged]
<DanaG> goddamn intel sata.
<mitesh> rww, You have 3 broken packages on your system!
<rww> mitesh: did it actually start the upgrade procedure, or did it just ask you to install the packages as if they were normal updates?
<mitesh> rww, it was a normal update
<DanaG> great, now I have to reboot to get my damned sata port working again.
<DanaG> Thanks, Intel!
<rww> mitesh: okay. Close update-manager completely, then look in /etc/apt/sources.list and see if the repositories in there are jaunty or intrepid
<mitesh> rww, its jaunty
<rww> mitesh: do "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get upgrade". If you get errors, paste the *entire* output from "sudo apt-get upgrade" to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link here.
<mitesh> rww, these packages are having installation problem:checkbox, python-fstab
<mitesh> rww, http://paste.ubuntu.com/130905/ here is the result of upgrade
<rww> mitesh: run "sudo apt-get -f install" and post the output to pastebin.
<mitesh> rww, ys doing that :)
<mitesh> rww, http://paste.ubuntu.com/130907/ output of sudo apt-get -f install
<rww> mitesh: do "sudo apt-get clean", then "sudo apt-get -f install" again and post the output of the -f install to paste.ubuntu.com
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/268863
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 268863 in grub-installer "Ubuntu doesn't install on bootable SD-card" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<DanaG> http://fixunix.com/debian/532485-bug-498568-debian-cannot-installed-bootable-sd-cards.html
<Starcraftmazter> Hello, I have a question about the repositories. I am wondering why Songbird is still not included? It has been out for a long time, and it is a very high quality media player
<DanaG> hmm, is there an easy way to actually run an install from an existing system, to install onto a new volume?
<DanaG> Argh, ubuntu doesn't include the sdhci_pci module or the ricoh_mmc module in initramfs.
<rww> Starcraftmazter: It's being worked on. There are some blockers to us packaging it, though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/94494
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 94494 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Songbird" [Wishlist,In progress]
<rww> Starcraftmazter: there are some links to unofficial packages on that page too.
<Starcraftmazter> ty rww
<DanaG> Something about debootstrap, I'd imagine?
<rww> DanaG: there are some methods for using an existing installation to install Ubuntu on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation . Not sure how well they'd translate to Jaunty, though.
<DanaG> I'm trying to stick Jaunty on an SDHC card.
<lucent> all the !@#$ stuff I have to download just to build an Ubuntu kernel, not in the mood for it tonight :(
<mitesh> rww, http://paste.ubuntu.com/130926/
<rww> mitesh: that's after you did apt-get clean?
<mitesh> rww, yes after apt-get clean
<rww> mitesh: does "sudo apt-get --reinstall install python-fstab" work, or does it just give you an error about broken packages?
<mitesh> rww, apt asks me to run apt-get -f install to correct the unmet dependencies
<mitesh> rww, http://paste.ubuntu.com/130931/ output of --reinstall install python-fstab
<rww> mitesh: Can you paste.ubuntu.com the output of "ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/checkbox*", please? I'm thinking your problems are probably caused by some more files missing from there.
<mitesh> rww, there is only one file that too i made it as you have asked to checkbox.list
<mitesh> rww, there is file /var/lib/dpkg/info/chkconfig.list
<rww> mitesh: you only get one file output when you do "ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/checkbox*'?
<mitesh> rww, ys
<rww> mitesh: which apt mirror are you using (in /etc/apt/sources.list)?
<mitesh> rww, its a taiwan mirror deb http://debian.nctu.edu.tw/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted
<rww> mitesh: Do "sudo apt-get purge checkbox checkbox-gtk python-fstab". Do you get a message about apt-get -f install again, or does it tell you it's going to remove ubuntu-desktop and ask if you want to continue?
<mitesh> rww, the same message about apt-get -f install :(
 * rww sighs
<rww> mitesh: about all I can say is to open a bug about it and include the errors from http://paste.ubuntu.com/130926/ in the report. This is getting to be way over my head.
<mitesh> rww, :)
<crdlb> maybe there's something wrong with the mirror?
<rww> crdlb: I downloaded the relevant package files from the mirror he was using, and they matched the working ones from the main mirror.
<mitesh> rww, how about trying the main mirror ?
<rww> mitesh: I guess that might help. It /shouldn't/, because the files on the main mirror are identical to those on your mirror, but it can't hurt to try.
<mitesh> rww, do you have the link to main mirror?
<rww> mitesh: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<mitesh> rww, it says You have 3 broken packages on your system! :(
<mitesh> rww, cant i remove these packages?
<rww> mitesh: I don't have much experience with broken packages. The normal way to remove them is apt-get purge, and that didn't work...
<mitesh> rww, if i anyhow remove these packages?
<rww> mitesh: if you can figure out how to do it, then yes, that would help.
<digger3> metacity and compiz don't start in my gnome session. I can start metacity manually and everything works fine, the system becomes extremely slow (entering a letter takes 3sec) when starting compiz, where should I look in order to resolve this?
<mitesh> rww, removing them will cause any problem?
<rww> mitesh: you might also have to remove ubuntu-desktop, but... well...
<digger3> oh, and everything worked perfectly last week with jaunty, so this is a new issue
<rww> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<mitesh> rww, packages are : ubuntu-desktop, computer janitor, hwtest
<crdlb> digger3: is the 'compiz' package installed?
<rww> mitesh: that should be fine. just make sure to reinstall ubuntu-desktop once you get it figured out.
<mitesh> rww, :) ok thanks
<mitesh> rww, i think i have removed them there are no packages listed in broken filter
<DanaG> hmm, what's the best fs to use for a root on an sdhc card?
<DanaG> ext2, ext3, or ext4?
<rww> mitesh: which command did you use to do it?
<mitesh> rww, i did it using synaptic manager
<digger3> crdlb: hmmm, it seems to have been removed during one of the updates. okay, now things run when logging in, but the system is practically unresponsive :(   (intel driver)
<mitesh> rww, do i install ubuntu-desktop?
<rww> DanaG: I think the consensus from other discussions was that ext2 with noatime or relatime is better, because it uses fewer writes.
<rww> mitesh: yeah. That should hopefully install the formerly-broken packages properly.
<DanaG> It'll be a spare, not a heavily-used system -- so I'll want to make sure it can boot always, but don't care to do much more.
<DanaG> I already have a Jaunty primary; the SDHC jaunty is an experiment.  =þ
<digger3> crdlb: uhm, I think I was wrong, metacity (or any other window manager) isn't running when logging in
<rww> DanaG: If you're not going to be using it much, ext3 or ext4 should be fine too.
<DanaG> ext4 for boot speed.. the sdhc reader is so slow that anything else will suck.  =þ
<crdlb> digger3: anything happen if you go to sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects and change it there?
<digger3> crdlb: nope, no effect
<crdlb> digger3: how have you determined that no window manager is running?
<crdlb> if you can change focus between two window managers, there is a WM
<crdlb> err, between two windows*
<digger3> crdlb: I have no titlebar, and new windows are placed in the upper left corner and I cannot change between windows
<mitesh> rww, the crash report detected, i now have 2 broken packages :) : ubuntu-desktop and computer-janitor. i had given this command "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mitesh> rww, Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/checkbox_0.5_all.deb
<DanaG> odd, I have a system here where xulrunner is stuck non-upgradeable.
<DanaG> It segfaults.
<crdlb> digger3: just to make sure, 'compiz-wrapper' is now installed?
<digger3> crdlb: yes, when logging into the session it becomes very slow. I've now changed my appereance settings again, and now the titlebars _are_ showing (improvement), but it's still extremely slow (3 secs delay for virtually everything)
<crdlb> hmm, I wonder what's wrong with your intel driver :/
<digger3> crdlb: okay, I've changed my xorg.conf and commented the lines which force the use of UXA, and framebuffercompression. It seems to work fine now. It looks like I had to reinstall compiz, change my appereance settings twice to get everything in order again
<digger3> crdlb: thanks
<crdlb> hmm, isn't UXA default now?
<digger3> crdlb: oh wait, now it becomes slow again while still speedy 10 seconds ago, strange
<mitesh> volume control muted on its own how to re-enable it?
<digger3> crdlb: not sure, it's not a vialable long term solution I guess
<fargiolas> any known issue with nvidia-glx updates? it fails complaining that it wants to replace libGL.so with nvidia/libGL.so.xlibmesa but that it's not permitted
<crdlb> you could try EXA, I guess
<DanaG> wtf?
<DanaG> "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext3 in IDE1 master,
<DanaG> partition #1 (hda1) at / home failed."
<DanaG> or rather, it was sda2, but same idea.
<DanaG> grr.
<DanaG> I got the thing to not fail this time...
<DanaG> ... it DEMANDED that I create a swap partition... even though the VM has a gig of RAM.
<eMaX> hi all
<DanaG> ... and the swap I created was only like 128 megs.
<DanaG> Stupid ubiquity.
<eMaX> what may be woring if gdm fails to start? I see a switch to graphical mode (my NVIDIA log shows up), but then it falls back to text mode. when I then wait for a while, it comes up with failsafe. when switch to a text console and kill all "X" processes and stop gdm, I can then, as normal user, say "startx", and X runs.
<rww> DanaG: huh, really? I swear I've installed intrepid without a swap partition...
<DanaG> Didn't work for me under VirtualBox.
<DanaG> That's the only thing I changed to fix the error on mounting.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I'm installing from a vm to a raw vmdk.
 * DanaG goes off to bed now.
<DanaG> oh, and sdhc reader also lacks DMA.  Thanks, Ricoh.
<DanaG> grr, damned vbox is spewing error after error in the guest.
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1083584&page=9
<DanaG> heh, plymouth does nothing for me.  Nothing!
<DanaG> as in... it just doesn't work.
<eMaX> am I missing something or does kopete 0.7.0 no longer connect to msn?
<eMaX> I mean, 0.70.0
<BUGabundo> guud morning!
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ping
<BUGabundo> hi akgraner. thanks for yesterday talk! it was revealing! more on that later
<virtuelv> anyone involved with gvfs here?
<virtuelv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/330383
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330383 in gvfs "MTP is preferred over UMS/MSC" [Undecided,New]
<virtuelv> that bug makes my audio devices completely useless
<Beardbar> just installing jaunty, kubuntu-amd64-desktop, it runs the latest kde4.2.1 ya?
<Beardbar> or will i need to upgrade?
<BUGabundo> Beardbar: hi
<BUGabundo> upgrade to what????
<noren> hi there
<noren> i just tried to install the alfa 6 version but i cant boot into from the grub
<Beardbar> noren: are you getting I/0 errors?
<noren> theres no option to boot into the system only the  memtest one only there
<Beardbar> noren: strange
<BUGabundo> really strange
<BUGabundo> noren: did you test md5 of the iso?
<noren> then i booted into 8.10 intrepid to find out the prob i see that theres no vmlinuz file in the /boot of
<BUGabundo> btw Beardbar did you find the prob with your image yesterday?
<Beardbar> BUGabundo: yep nothing wrong, I didnt read the fine print that says for amd64 users to run in noapci mode
<Beardbar> BUGabundo: once I turned that on, everything installed fine for jaunty, which was about 45 minutes ago lol. i think that should be a bolded item on the alpha 6 page.
<BUGabundo> I'm on 64 and haven't needed to run with noapci
<rww> me either :/
<BUGabundo> its your HW prob?
<noren> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/131011/  << these are the only files i have there
<Beardbar> HW?
<noren> BUGabundo: can u please tell me the files that i m missing out there and how to get them
<BUGabundo> noren: you seem to have it all
<BUGabundo> please check md5 of the iso contents
<BUGabundo> Beardbar: HardWare
<BUGabundo> noren: if you have it mounted, just go the root of the mount point and run
<noren> then there must be some prob with the grub menu list
<BUGabundo> $ md5sum -c md5sum.txt .
<noren> help me fix that then please
<BUGabundo> hunders of users are using the alpha milestone
<BUGabundo> you are the first I see reporting a prob
<BUGabundo> its most probably on your side
<noren> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/131015/ ,<< menu.lst
<digger3> BUGabundo: that's true of course, else he wouldn't ask about his problem ;)
<digger3> noren: please check the md5 hash of your iso with those provided
<BUGabundo> Ubuntu 8.10
<BUGabundo> that's ibex
<BUGabundo> not jaunty
<rww> BUGabundo: looks like he's dualbooting jaunty and intrepid.
<BUGabundo> on the same partition?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> noren: how knowlage are you?
<BUGabundo> so we know how to handle your requests
<digger3> noren: on which partition(s) did you install 8.10 and on which 9.04?
<rww> BUGabundo: no, not on the same partition. The UUIDs are different.
<BUGabundo> and exaclty WHAT are you trying  to do?
<BUGabundo> rww: I only see 8.10 stanzas
<noren> digger3; BUGabundo: well i have 8.10 its i386  but i wanted to try jaunty with amd64
<BUGabundo> noren: define try?
<BUGabundo> livecd? dualboot? upgrade ?
<digger3> noren: okay, but on what partitions did you install either version?
<rww> BUGabundo: The Jaunty partition's UUID is 41882475-59f3-4ff6-8566-354e8efff6b6 according to kopt. The intrepid one is 2495b7a2-4f47-4658-bd6e-00916ba329f0. As you can see, Jaunty stanzas didn't get created.
<Beardbar> lol
<BUGabundo> rww: I must be blind! I only see one wind and several 8.10
<noren> rww: that is what i am facing prob with
<BUGabundo> Beardbar: what's up?
<BUGabundo> noren: am I to assume that you created a new partition and installed jaunty there?
<BUGabundo> did you choose the advance option during install to select the same grub?
<BUGabundo> if you did install it on a new partition, maybe you just need a grub update
<BUGabundo> $sudo update-grub
 * rww seconds that
<digger3> from the jaunty install, right?;)
<Beardbar> BUGabundo: just amazed that after installing jaunty, popping in a xorg.conf I did on windows, and after chainging my monitor configurations on the card, then started kde and everything seems to work first time.
<BUGabundo> but this is of course IF THIS is the case
<BUGabundo> we lack information
<noren> i have ubuntu 8.10 on /dev/sda5/ ,,,, and jaunty on /dev/sda8
<noren> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/131016/ << here is my fdisk -l
<BUGabundo> Beardbar: I know you have been out a long times. this is now Modern Times for X
<BUGabundo> no need to mess xorg.conf! it should even be empty
<BUGabundo> ok noren run grub update
<BUGabundo> and pastebin it
<Beardbar> BUGabundo: dont know about that, everytime I tried the nvidia settings configurator it would never work for more then one screen. course i didnt try it in jaunty
<BUGabundo> for me it is working automagicly
<BUGabundo> just a mouse click and I'm done!
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> noren: ping! how are you doing?
<noren> well i did update grub,, but QUESTION: i am right now in 8.10 will that effect it at all
<noren> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/131018/
<BUGabundo> it should
<BUGabundo> you only have ONE boot loader
<BUGabundo> grub only found one boot!!!!!
<Beardbar> BUGabundo: how do I drop to console now?
<BUGabundo> I'm pretty sure I installed ANOTHER /boot on sda8
<BUGabundo> Beardbar: KDE???
<BUGabundo> terminal or TTY ?
<noren> well
<BUGabundo> noren: that means its installed on two palces!
<BUGabundo> either *try* to copy from sda8 to sda5 and update grub again
<BUGabundo> OR (better options) install jaunty again
<BUGabundo> and when you reach the last step, choose advance and let it know about grub on sda5
<noren> cant i manually edit my grub menu.lst
<digger3> noren: you can, but you need to setup your system to allow for automatic future updates, now it will break every time
<noren> if u can please show me your menu list i will modify it for my benefit
<digger3> noren: I'd follow BUGabundo suggestion about reinstalling jaunty and letting it know about the /boot partition that you now have
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> Im pretty sure its what happened
<Beardbar> ya kde4.2.1
<BUGabundo> don't even know how you manage to boot into 8.10
<BUGabundo> jaunty should have overwritten MBR
<noren> BUGabundo: i think its because both are for different architecture x86 and amd64
<digger3> noren: no, it should work just fine mixing kernels for different architectures in grub I think
<BUGabundo> (shouldn't ) doesn't mather
<noren> i would have edited my menue list but i could not find the files like vmlinuz in the appropriate location .
<BUGabundo> you just got a new /boot on sda8
<noren> thats y i thought i must be having some missing files
<BUGabundo> yeah, its not mounted on grub yet
<BUGabundo> I'm amazed you booted into 8.10
<BonezAU> hi guys, been running jaunty since alpha 4... just did an apt-get upgrade today and after a reboot all of my gnome panels have gone... no applications menu, system menu etc. Is this a known bug?
<BonezAU> i just did a killall gnome-panel and the panels have come back (top and bottom) but there are no menus or anything on them, just blank. anyone got a tip on how to reset them to default?
<BUGabundo> cy guys!
<emma> Hmm, any thoughts on installing Jaunty now?
<Hobbsee> it can be a rough ride due to python
<emma> Hobbsee: python isn't working correctly in it?
<noren> hi there
<Hobbsee> emma: not everything has been upgraded to accept python2.6
<emma> ahh
<Hobbsee> most of the important stuff has been, i think
<noren> m back again with the same prob... just reinstalled but theres no entry inn the grb menu lis
<noren> is anyone using amd64 arch here
<noren> i needed some help with the menu list entry for the same
<Hobbsee> noren: do you have linux-image-generic installed?
<noren> Hobbsee: i did a fresh install !!
<Hew> noren: Here is my menu.lst, if it helps http://paste.ubuntu.com/131041/
<Hobbsee> noren: the two are not necessarily mutually exclusive...
<noren> wait i will just paste my menu list and fstab
<Hobbsee> your menu list was already above.
<noren> Hobbsee: i m missing this file vmlinuz-2.6.28-9-generi
<Hobbsee> noren: right.  And how about you answer my question?
<noren> Hobbsee: which question
<Hobbsee> [23:47] <Hobbsee> noren: do you have linux-image-generic installed?
<noren> Hobbsee: how do i check that
<Hobbsee> noren: apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.28-9-generic linux-image-generic
<Hobbsee> please pastebin the output of ^
<noren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/131046/
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> noren: 'sudo chroot /path/to/jaunty/system' first, please.
<noren> Hobbsee: but right now i am here with kubuntu 8.10 setup, i was not able to boot into kubuntu amd64 jaunty
<Hobbsee> yeah, i just realised that, when looking at intrepid ;)
<noren> Hobbsee:
<noren> noren@noren-desktop:/$ sudo chroot /media/disk
<noren> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<Hobbsee> that's worrying
<Hobbsee> noren: did it show any problems with the install?
<Hobbsee> emma: oh, and the new notifications are shiny if you do decide to install / upgrade to jaunty, btw.
<Hobbsee> emma: although gnome-do becomes even more important
<noren> no, but i can mount the partitionn and browse in the dolphin also
<Hobbsee> noren: you can try with 'sudo chroot /path/to/jaunty/system /bin/sh', but if bash is dead, and you have no working kernel, then i'd probably just reinstall it
<Hobbsee> seeing as something clearly went bang.
<noren> here /path/to/jaunty/system === the /media/disk for me ??
<noren> or am i doing something wrong
<Hobbsee> well, path to the jaunty /
<Hobbsee> could be, depending on where you've mounted the jaunty partition to
<noren> Hobbsee; i cant seem to find chroot in the 8.10
<Hobbsee> noren:  what do you mean?
<noren> should;nt there be file called chroot in the root/bin
<noren> how can i check if i have chroot
<scizzo-> noren: check sbin
<scizzo-> noren: or type: find / -name "*chroot*"
<Hobbsee> apt-get install chroot
<noren> noren@noren-desktop:/$ sudo chroot /media/disk
<noren> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<noren> well is this the prob because i am trying to access from x86 to amd64 bit format
<noren> Hobbsee: can i fix this running the live cd again
<noren> and asking for help frm therre
<Hobbsee> probably, but i'm about to head off
<andre_pl> I've seen lots of reports of people having video flickering issues with compiz, usually wrt video playback.. in my case, on 2 different laptops, on ever ubuntu version from 7.10 up to the current Jaunty beta, I get a intermittent flicker, almost as ig the display is losing power for a split second, just a black screen that flashes for an instant. has anyone had this problem before?
<noren> Hobbsee: just wait and give me a head start from theere
<ubuntu_> Hobbsee: this is noren from live cd
<ubuntu_> i could do cchroot from here
<hayooda> Hello, when I used the default Fedora install at university, it was possible to shrink all windows and arrange them on screen so that they are all visible at the same time by bringing the mouse to the top right corner.  I'm trying out Jaunty Alpha 6, and this functionality does not seem to be set up by default.  How can I enable it?
<ubuntu_> how to install linux image generic
<hayooda> Another question:  How can I install Wine?  It is not listed in Synaptic.  (I enabled all repositories except the source code one)
<ubuntu_> hayooda: go to system setting there u can do that
<hayooda> ubuntu_: that's not a very clear description ... what do you mean by "go to system setting"?
<dotblank> hayooda: have you tried adding wine's repo?
<ubuntu_> hayooda: frm kmenu
<WelshDragon> wine should be in universe
<hayooda> dotblank: OK, so it's not included by default, I have to add Wine's repo directly?  OK, I'll try that
<hayooda> WelshDragon: If it's there, how can I find it?  Searching for wine gives nothing.
<joaopinto> hayooda, wine is available from synaptic, it 's on the universe repository
<hayooda> Oh, now it does ...
<WelshDragon> hayooda, what does 'apt-cache policy wine' give you?
<WelshDragon> ah.. =)
<hayooda> I wonder why it gave no results on the previous two tries ...
<joaopinto> hayooda, because you had universe disabled
<joaopinto> or you didn't update the packages info
<hayooda> actually I did .... but it doesn't matter any more, I'm happy that it works now
<ubuntu_> Hobbsee:are u there
<andre_pl> OMG, I fixed my issue :)  however. I've noticed that CCSM crashes all the time and generally doesn't work on jaunty, is this a known issue?
<dnyaga> System freezes when copying large directories between ext4 partitions. Bug 330824. Ext4 bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330824 in linux "ext4 or 2.6.28 is completely freeze my system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330824
<ryanakca> How can I have the KDE4 Network Management plasmoid / applet connect to a wireless network that isn't broadcasting itself?
<lenios> hi, anyone with a broken aptitude/apt-get?
<emma> !cloning | This seems like a good option for people who are going to install Jaunty
<ubottu> This seems like a good option for people who are going to install Jaunty: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<emma> or does that not work when you are installing a new release?
<noren> hi all
<theholyduck> emma, it COULD work
<theholyduck> but it COULD horribly fail
<theholyduck> if packages change name
<drostie> theholyduck: emma's advice might be worse -- I vaguely remember that the kubuntu.org upgrade-to-KDE-4.2 path involved uninstalling kde 4.1's plasmoids. They'd presumably get installed by this method, if I'm not mistaken.
<theholyduck> drostie, yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> What is the latest kernel version (linux-image-generic) installed by update-manager? For some reason I'm seeing it pinned to 2.6.28.7.7 on a PC here
<theholyduck> if anything changes name. it would sorta ruin things
<rww> !info linux-image-generic jaunty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.9.9 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<IntuitiveNipple> rww: I *know* that. I'm asking what version update-manager has *actually* installed on other systems
<rww> IntuitiveNipple: that's the version I have too. I was just double *checking*
<IntuitiveNipple> rww: As opposed to installation from a recent ISO image
<IntuitiveNipple> rww: ok... let you off :D
<IntuitiveNipple> I can't figure out what is holding it back:s
<IntuitiveNipple> linux-image-generic:
<IntuitiveNipple>   Installed: 2.6.28.7.7
<IntuitiveNipple>   Candidate: 2.6.28.9.9
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought it might be gcc / glibc but the update and a restart hasn't changed things
<IntuitiveNipple> Yet I've got a PXE net-boot tester using 2.6.28-9.9
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm, there's a libc6 held up
<drostie> IntuitiveNipple: have you tried just apt-get dist-upgrading?
<IntuitiveNipple> drostie: No. I'd like to get to the bottom of why the package is held up
<RainCT_> Hey
<drostie> On Jaunty? Lots of packages have impossible-to-resolve dependencies right now.
<drostie> I think deluge still, also.
<rww> drostie: deluge is fixed now :)
 * rww installed it earlier today
<IntuitiveNipple> Kernel shouldn't, it's been published a few days
<drostie> rww: yay! :D
<Starcraftmazter> get guys, i get a gdm restart sometimes when i plug in my headphones (logitech usb headset), would anyone know why?
<Starcraftmazter> hey*
<BUGabundo> anybody having troule with wifi not working (device level) ?
<tmeixner> Is there a "create bootable usb key" package in kubuntu 9.04? I tried to make a 9.04 key in 8.10 and it's not bootable.
<theholyduck> tmeixner, just use unetbootin?
<theholyduck> thats what i always use for my bootable usb pens
<bazhang> !info usb-creator
<ubottu> usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.12 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 212 kB
<Unggnu> hi all
<Unggnu> Does anyone know how I can use the staging kernel drivers?
<Unggnu> of the Ubuntu kernel
<BUGabundo> tmeixner: there usb-creator on the archive
<BUGabundo> if it fails format the pen again
<bazhang> tmeixner, usb-creator is the package
<tmeixner> ok, thanks guys - I'll check it out and report back.
<BUGabundo> bug 342804
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342804 in linux "wifi (intel 4965) fails to work after suspend to ram" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342804
<IntuitiveNipple> rww: Did you say you have a system also pinned to kernel 2.6.28-7 ?
<rww> IntuitiveNipple: no
<IntuitiveNipple> rww: oh... the "...version I have too..." is the current archive version?
<IntuitiveNipple> I notice that glibc is several versions out-of-date too. Very weird.
<theholyduck> IntuitiveNipple, tried doing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ? :P
<andoo> hi there. can anybody give me some hints why my jaunty-installation is missing the udev-rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/ ?
<andoo> just wanted to check why it's not creating the device-files for dri but didn't find anything in there, except the persistant-rules
<IntuitiveNipple> theholyduck: No. I'm trying to identify the 'new' packages that are causing the 'kept-back' status :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I *think* it is caused by "rdepends libudev0" devicekit connman network-manager
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: you are using connman???
<BUGabundo> its ALPHA state!!!!!!!
<IntuitiveNipple> No. I am reporting the rdepends of libudev0 which wasn't installed... looks like the cascade from there through devicekit and network-manager caused the keep-backs
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: I hate to break it to you, but Jaunty is *alpha* state :p
<BUGabundo> ok, but connman aint even in the archive!!!
<BUGabundo> is it??
<IntuitiveNipple> The root cause of this for me would seem to be the custom udev packages I installed when we were working on fixing the udev/lvm storm a while back
<BUGabundo> it is.... lol
<BUGabundo> but asac said against not using it...
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: maybe... I was mentioning what 'rdepends' reports
<IntuitiveNipple> ouch! "[libc6] This script detected the following installed services which must be stopped before the upgrade: gdm "
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> don't you hate when upgrades force services to start (that were already STOP) ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Well killing gdm would be pretty bad right now!
<IntuitiveNipple> Looks like I have to drop to a console
<IntuitiveNipple> Looking at the terminal - there are *masses* of errors of the form "Use of uninitialized value $Text::WrapI18N::charmap in pattern match (m//) at /usr/share/perl5/Text/WrapI18N.pm line 137, <GEN1> line 5."
<IntuitiveNipple> right. off to the console I go
<noren> hi there
<noren> hi there i got this fresh install of jaunty but the plasma not working
<BUGabundo> at least you fixed your dual boot now!
<BUGabundo> was it like I said?
<noren> BUGabundo: no man i had a fresh cd burnt and then installed
<noren> wats the command for dist upgradde
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<BUGabundo> daftykins: close!!
<daftykins> :o?
<BUGabundo> noren: what for? from ibex to jaunty?
<BUGabundo> or just package force upgrade?
<BUGabundo> for distro upgrade (unlike debian) the best way is update-manager -d
<daftykins> i think as he's just installed jaunty he's talking about the command i mentioned, rather than upgrading between version which obviously wouldn't be possible
<BUGabundo> or do-release-upgrade -d (for cli)
<noren> BUGabundo: after this fresh install nothing comes  after login am using alt f2 to launch software
<BUGabundo> nomego: use gnome-do or gnome-applet
<BUGabundo> wayyyyyyyyy better
<noren> am trying to use jaunty amd64 bit install
<BUGabundo> or a plain terminal
<BUGabundo> no need to mention amd or intel
<BUGabundo> just that it is 64 bits
<noren> oh ok
 * BUGabundo that name is sooooooo miss leading nowadays
<daftykins> only to those unfamiliar with instruction sets ;)
<xangua> hello, good morning;, i would like to ask what kind of issues do you have with Ubuntu Gnome Jaunty ¿
<noren> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/131129/ << this is wat i m getting
<BUGabundo> xangua: better read the release notes
<BUGabundo> see /topic
<BUGabundo> xangua: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha6
<noren> cant figure out where the prob is
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<noren> BUGabundo: is there a way to fix my prob
<xangua> are there any issues with Ext4 and Gnome¿, i've heard some problems with Ext4 and KDE
<noren> do i ihave to install nvidia seperately
<BUGabundo> xangua: there are NO problems with EXT4
<BUGabundo> the only prob is with apps that expect something that they shouldn't (aka FS to dump after few secs and not keep cache)
<BUGabundo> so if you have a power failure data can be lost, cause it was not dumped to disk
<BUGabundo> noren: what is your prob?
<xangua> ok. i have read in the descriptions that it is unable to load X's in Intel i845 or i865 video chipsets, how can i know what chipset am i using ¿
<BUGabundo> xangua: $sudo lspci -vvv
<BUGabundo> xangua: $sudo lspci -vvv | more
<xangua> hanks
<xangua> thanks *
<crdlb> BUGabundo: lol
<BUGabundo> crdlb: what?
<crdlb> "there are NO problems" ...
<Beardbar> anyone know how to restart kde in alpha6 since ctrl/alt/backspace isnt used anymore?
<BUGabundo> Beardbar: man did you read the release notes?
<taavikko> Beardbar: /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<BUGabundo> $ sudo apt-get install dontzap
<crdlb> uh
<BUGabundo> $ sudo dontzap -d
<BUGabundo> end session and login again CAB works again!
<crdlb> taavikko: that's a bit more than restarting kde
<BUGabundo> and KDE even has a GUI for this
<BUGabundo> crdlb: am I wrong?
<BUGabundo> no "known" problems
<taavikko> yeap, but it indeed restarts
<BUGabundo> or at least a mediatic as some ppl want to make it look
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Beardbar> taavikko: only once
<BUGabundo> irony! need to restart session to enable option to restart session
<BUGabundo> its as funny as apport (to report crash) being crashy
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<crdlb> which is why we have 'log out'
<Beardbar> taavikko: after the first restart of doing that it doesnt bring you ot of kde. but BUGabundo is right, the logout to console works well in kde4.2.1 now
<taavikko> my bad, my exp on kde is very limited, just installed it on my obsolete notebook
<Finnish_> How do I restart X?
<BUGabundo> Finnish_: shii couldn't you have come 2 min earlier!? we just discussed that
<BUGabundo> eheh
 * charlie-tca ROFL
<BUGabundo> what's up charlie-tca? having a nice day?
 * seinfeldrox is enjoying the weekend
<charlie-tca> I´m having a great day! Thanks for asking.
 * charlie-tca thinks most users don't know BUGabundo used to be very calm
<BUGabundo> did I ??
<charlie-tca> Ubiquity seems to have a minor error installing from the desktop daily image
 * BUGabundo wonder when!
<BUGabundo> LOL
<charlie-tca> Must have been *way* back
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: how not calm am I?
<BUGabundo> maybe I can improve
<charlie-tca> <BUGabundo> Finnish_: shii couldn't you have come 2 min earlier!? we just discussed that
<BUGabundo> do you mean less talking or more easy going with users probs?
<charlie-tca> calm ^^
<BUGabundo> Door number 2
<BUGabundo> hege
<BUGabundo> it was a joke/sarcams
<BUGabundo> he left the channel
<BUGabundo> you should have been on my talk to akgraner yesterday
<BUGabundo> you would have got that!
<BUGabundo> seems that I have multipersonality
<charlie-tca> I see
<BUGabundo> and when Online my BUGabundo persona takes over....
<charlie-tca> No! you with multipersonality?
<BUGabundo> the other me is not like this (most of the time)
<BUGabundo> and BUGabundo seems to enjoy sarcarsm a bit too much
<BUGabundo> to the point it gets REALLY not understood
<charlie-tca> hehe
<BUGabundo> have you ever read my emails sig?
<charlie-tca> That I believe. It happens to a lot of people
<BUGabundo> I try to explain... cause I've learned in the past...
<BUGabundo> seems something gets lost in translation
<charlie-tca> Yes, read it. Believe it? is up in the air
<BUGabundo> unless ME (aka Fernando) is in a really bad mood
<charlie-tca> I saw you on the mailing lists a couple years ago. You were a little pushy, sometimes
<BUGabundo> BUGabundo: gets a wild card and goes mess up stuff and says what ever "it" wants
<BUGabundo> see "pushy" that exacly....
<BUGabundo> I never aimed at it
<BUGabundo> seems to just "comes out" or over the real intent of the IM/IRC/mail/forum post
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I knew that, but sometimes it pays to be
<BUGabundo> I know!
<BUGabundo> you can't imagine the amount of ppl I seem to piss off over the years
<BUGabundo> hay I still do... lol
<BUGabundo> you guys get sick of me so many times
<BUGabundo> eheh
<charlie-tca> I can imagine. I have my share of them, too.
<BUGabundo> so bare with me!! I'm really a nice guy
<charlie-tca> Some seem to quit talking to me altogether! and I am a nice guy.
<charlie-tca> Without you, a LOT of people won't get helped.
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> eheh
 * BUGabundo wonders on how many ppl I'm on /dev/null or IRC Ignore
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: never seen anyone get angry at you HERE
<charlie-tca> That is only because I try to keep quiet when you are here
<BUGabundo> eheheheheheeh
<BUGabundo> oh come on! really? why would you do that?
<charlie-tca> You got the answers better than me
<BUGabundo> you have much more knowlage then me
<BUGabundo> I've been on Ubuntu 100% of the time since 6.06
 * BUGabundo looks at #u+1 older log
<charlie-tca> I started with 5.04
<charlie-tca> But only been on IRC for 50 weeks
<BUGabundo> me from 5.10
<Finnish_> I've just bought a 23" screen, I'm trying to connect it with HDMI, but how do I make it work?
<BUGabundo> but on dual boot
<BUGabundo> Finnish_: newer kernel has suport for it
<BUGabundo> other then that I have NO idea
<BUGabundo> ok charlie-tca the older log of #u+1 is 2008-05-13
<robin0800> Finnish_: system /preferences/display perhaps
<charlie-tca> Finnish_: mine just worked after changing the BIOS setting from the onboard video to pci video
<noren> BUGabundo: sorry was away, well  i am doing an dist upgrade let me see if it fixes
<noren> i have got an broken plasma
<Finnish_> robin0800: I can't see my screen on display preferences
<Finnish_> charlie-tca: Hmm, I'm quite sure I have no settings for that in my BIOS
<noren> BUGabundo: sorry was away, well  i am doing an dist upgrade let me see if it fixes
<charlie-tca> Finnish_: it does not let you pick the video output? normally things like pci, agp, onboard... Mine will only output if set to pci, even with an agp card
<charlie-tca> vga works on any setting, but hdmi works from pci only
<Finnish_> charlie-tca: No, this is a HP laptop, BIOS is quite limited with settings
<charlie-tca> Yes, they are limited. I don't know, then
<Finnish_> Damn
<charlie-tca> !hdmi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdmi
 * charlie-tca kicks the 'bot
<dtchen> BUGabundo: i'll ping you in ~30 mins
<Finnish_> This is very frustrating! Hmmm, I guess I'm not the only one with this setup. My card is ATI
<dtchen> currently finishing some GNOME Do ppa stuff
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I'll be here!
<BUGabundo> if today doesn't fix, ill backup and reinstal
 * BUGabundo that reminds me: time to rsync daily isos
<BUGabundo> daily iso download complete sent 184.44K bytes  received 375.82M bytes  598.33K bytes/sec total size is 693.16M  speedup is 1.84
<BUGabundo> md5 checks out
<charlie-tca> I still trying to get the desktop cd to install
<Eruaran> Anyone else getting lengthy freezes with Kubuntu ?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: is it that bad??
<BUGabundo> I wanted to format and reinstall mine!
<charlie-tca> fails right about at the end
<BUGabundo> its seems everytime I *really* want to do it, something happens
<charlie-tca> Ubiquity error
<charlie-tca> Alternate cd seems to work okay
<Eruaran> I sometimes get a freeze, desktop cant be used... sometimes comes back after a minute or two, sometimes I have to reboot... might be a panic
<IntuitiveNipple> What do the system logs show?
<Eruaran> IntuitiveNipple: sorry I'm not very technical, how do I bring those up ?
<IntuitiveNipple> The log-files in /var/log/ will likely show something. I'd start with kern.log
<Eruaran> ok
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: gnome-systemlog is user friendlier
<BUGabundo> Eruaran: ^^^^^^^
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: indeed. I was giving the location not the method of inspection :)
<IntuitiveNipple> But as the user is on Kubuntu I don't think gnome-systemlog is installed, is it?
<Eruaran> I have a long list of: [ 4333.405381] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [f6c1df18] 'on'
<IntuitiveNipple> Eruaran: Sounds like a candidate for doing "ubuntu-bug -p linux" and attaching /var/log/kern.log to the resulting launchpad bug report
<noren> hi seeking help for faulty plasma in jaunty 64bit
<noren> test
<BUGabundo> Eruaran: that doesn't look good
<BUGabundo> noren test back eheh
<Eruaran> BUGabundo: It doesn't seem to affect my system... I'm not sure its related
<Eruaran> BUGabundo: as far as cooling devices go... all my fans are working :P
<BUGabundo> if some fan is not starting due to kernel bug, I find it a serious bug
<BUGabundo> still a bug!
<Eruaran> yes
<BUGabundo> what are you doing using an alpha OS
<Eruaran> testing it
<BUGabundo> if not to find,triage and fix bugs
<BUGabundo> for stable releases!
<Eruaran> submitting bug reports
<BUGabundo> I always have two terminal with apport-cli -fp and apt-cache policy on hand
<robin0800_> Eruaran: KDE has a log viewer
<BUGabundo> I really should go purge my 300+ bug list!
<BUGabundo> I'm just afraid of doing it!
<BUGabundo> let me grab someone else to do it for me
<Eruaran> robin0800_: oh yes... ksystemlog
<xkubuntu> Hi, I want to try jaunty so I downloaded the alpha 6 amd64 but I got an error cannot boot from CD, what next?
<charlie-tca> xkubuntu: check the md5sum?
<Eruaran> BUGabundo: I might check my bios settings first... I installed a fanless graphics card and I have a feeling I should check whats in my bios settings first
<xkubuntu> charlie-tca: yes the md5sum is OK, I also tried ubuntu and kubuntu jaunty
<noren_> is getting a plasma fault inn alfa 6 common for now
<xkubuntu> charlie-tca: I now see this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/330866
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330866 in linux "Jaunty Alpha 4 amd64 boot fails after usb initialization" [Undecided,New]
<Eruaran> noren: what kind of fault ?
<xkubuntu> charlie-tca: and yes I am also using Dell
<noren_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/131129/   << plasma not strating
<BUGabundo> xkubuntu: that's a regression I think
<BUGabundo> it was fixed a while ago
<charlie-tca> xkubuntu: can you add to the report? I will triage it and try to get it moving then
<xkubuntu> BUGabundo: I tried alpha 6 and same problem
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: bug 342319
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342319 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with NameError in remove_extras()" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342319
<charlie-tca> fix did not make it to the live cd yet
<BUGabundo> ahh ok
<BUGabundo> yea it is fres
<BUGabundo> *fresh
<BUGabundo> I read it on the team meeting this week
<BUGabundo> why do ppl get milestone images instead of dailies is a mistery to me
<charlie-tca> It is a misery for me too
<Eruaran> noren: not sure
<charlie-tca> but in this case, the alpha 6 live cd installs
<xkubuntu> BUGabundo: yes I added a comment to bug 330866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330866 in linux "Jaunty Alpha 4 amd64 boot fails after usb initialization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330866
<xkubuntu> BUGabundo, charlie-tca: is there an image I can download that solves that?
<thiebaude> bug 304871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<charlie-tca> Not that I know of, unless the alternate cd works. Did you try that?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: do DVD fix it too?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<charlie-tca> 330866 confirmed
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: I don't know. I tried both amd64 and i386 desktop cd's only
<BUGabundo> ok
<charlie-tca> xkubuntu: I would try the alternate installer for today
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<xkubuntu> charlie-tca: ok thanks
<charlie-tca> good luck
<charlie-tca> and thanks for commenting on that bug report
<ubuntu_> hi all
<ubuntu_> I was trying to install jaunty, but ubiquity doesn't display any partitions, nor I'm able to make changes to the partition table
<charlie-tca> I think trying the alternate cd may work
<ubuntu_> I'll give it a try
<pARAd0X> hi
<xkubuntu> charlie-tca: you saw the comment of Tj? I cannot provide that!
<ActionParsnip1> hey all, is there a jaunty alpha7 proposed?
<xkubuntu> xkubuntu: I should request he find a dell studio 1535 laptop to test with instead ;)
<charlie-tca> xkubuntu: he is a developer. Just ask for exact details how to obtain that when it freezes and you can't do anything
<charlie-tca> ActionParsnip1: won't be an alpha 7. Next release is Beta
<IntuitiveNipple> xkubuntu: Does the PC have a serial port? Or, do you have another PC to run netconsole reports to?
<xkubuntu> IntuitiveNipple: I don't have a serial port on my laptop and don't have access to any other PC now!
<IntuitiveNipple> xkubuntu: Okay. Are you sure your experience is the exact same issue the original bug report tries to describe? To me, the entire report is too inprecise to be able to do any determination. Too many things can cause the hang, and seeing the USB device settling is a normal part of most boots and usually not anything to do with the error.
<xkubuntu> IntuitiveNipple: no I am not sure whether they are the same issues, I am just sure that Dell Studio 1535 don't boot
<xkubuntu> IntuitiveNipple, charlie-tca: wait, they are different bugs I guess because i don't get any kernel messages, I just got that error when I choose try or install
<charlie-tca> My fault. I thought the first reporter had enough in the report for it to be looked at.
<xkubuntu> charlie-tca: should I mention that in the report?
<charlie-tca> yes, tell them what you actually get
<IntuitiveNipple> charlie-tca: I think the OP maybe got past the error and never returned to the bug. Occupational hazzard with alpha releases and moving goal posts
<charlie-tca> IntuitiveNipple: very true. I usually go back and clear my own when they get fixed for me
<BUGabundo1> I can't!
<BUGabundo1> I'm too lazy and scared of old bugs
<charlie-tca> tell me. I will clear them for you
<BUGabundo1> every time I go back I end up with more bugs
<IntuitiveNipple> xkubuntu: When you say the PC "doesn't boot" that doesn't really help. We need some precise information such as "The kernel starts but locks up early", or "The kernel loads, the screen goes blank but I can see the hard disk LED flashing for 30 seconds".
<charlie-tca> Just make sure they are fixed
<BUGabundo1> instead of less
<xkubuntu> charlie-tca: ok I added a comment now
<BUGabundo1> charlie-tca: LOL auto close? lol I just asked yoboy to do it
<BUGabundo1> lets see if that works out
<charlie-tca> That will work. He is trying hard to learn
<BUGabundo1> charlie-tca: on how many bugs are you subed to?
<BUGabundo1> I have 300+ some from feisty
<BUGabundo1> heeh
<BUGabundo1> some for older hw that I can't retest
<charlie-tca> only 380
<charlie-tca> but I go them through every week or two
<BUGabundo1> yeah close to me
<BUGabundo1> really?
<BUGabundo1> web based? LP API, email?
<charlie-tca> I want to know if they got fixed
<charlie-tca> web
<BUGabundo1> when they do, I get email... easy
<BUGabundo1> I miss janitor!
<BUGabundo1> I would love to get a nudge from old, inactive bugs
<charlie-tca> Sometimes they fix it in the daily, and the bug never got past new
<BUGabundo1> can't it be activated per user bugs?
<BUGabundo1> lol
<BUGabundo1> I also read apt-list changes
<charlie-tca> Hell, I would give a lot just to have it updating upstream bug watches now
<BUGabundo1> so I catch most of the ones that affect me in current release
<charlie-tca> I am only doing about 150 new bugs a month now
<BUGabundo1> I'm calmer now
<IntuitiveNipple> xkubuntu: These bug reports all imply that Jaunty *does* work (boots) on the Studio 1535 - they report issues with packages and functions. http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=%22Dell+Studio+1535%22+jaunty+site%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F&btnG=Search&meta=
<BUGabundo1> before alpha3 I was doing 3-5 a day
<BUGabundo1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~bugabundo?field.searchtext=&orderby=datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<charlie-tca> I had three fixed this week, working with devels
<BUGabundo1> yeah
<BUGabundo1> when I have some MAJOR bug, that's what I do... I nag them until see it fix
<BUGabundo1> that means, NM, Firefox, audio (winks at dtchen)
<BUGabundo1> etc
<BUGabundo1> memory leaks, gwibber, StopWorking until Fixed Crashes
<BUGabundo1> pidgin and kdepim
<xkubuntu> IntuitiveNipple: those guys tried an older alpha version than 6 almost, it's a regression i believe
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo1: it don't look so bad
 * BUGabundo1 wonders if dtchen clock is broken
<BUGabundo1> eheheh
<BUGabundo1> maco: please let dtchenk now I'll be back latter tonigh
<BUGabundo1> thanks
<maco> ok
<axel_foley> hallo @ all
<axel_foley> welche grafiktreiber von nvidia hat jaunty? kann man da schon die 180.29 auswählen?
<xtknight> !info nvidia-glx-180 jaunty | axel_foley
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.37-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 8679 kB, installed size 26184 kB
<xtknight> jaunty has 180.37
<axel_foley> ok thx
<axel_foley> i have some problems with my nvidia driver..... 177 and want to install the 180.29 on intrepid. or is it better to wait? :-D
<xtknight> axel_foley, you're on intrepid or jaunty now?
<xtknight> as in , what are you using at the moment
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=851521
<DanaG> there's a PPA for newer nvidia on Intrpid.
<xtknight> you can type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180"  and everything should be fine, at least i'd think..  you might want to uninstall the nvidia.com ones if you installed them.  or uninstall 177.  "sudo sh NVIDIA-177.run --uninstall"
<DanaG> er, wrong link
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~anders-kaseorg/+archive/ppa
<aboSamoor> I have problem with the mouse pointer and keyboard they are slow, how can I know if there is a problem or not ?
<xtknight> aboSamoor, are you using a wireless mouse/kb?
<aboSamoor> xtknight: no, I am just using my thinkpad r61
<xtknight> hrmm
<xtknight> aboSamoor, does anything else seem slow?
<xtknight> like the graphics
<xtknight> or do you get a sense it's purely and utterly an input problem with the mouse/kb
<aboSamoor> xtknight: switching the tabs in firefox is slow, I tested compiz and it gives me 160 frame/second
<xtknight> aboSamoor, are you using the default ubuntu theme?
<xtknight> and have you tried with compiz on/off
<aboSamoor> xtknight: I am using right now Human theme, I was using dark room. I did not try to turn compiz off, I am using the docky gnome do.
<xtknight> yeah i would try turning compiz off first
<aboSamoor> xtknight: it works most of the time, but sometimes mouse/kb is slow and nothing weird for the CPU, Had Disk usage and no high usage from the system monitor
<xtknight> aboSamoor, and there's no particular pattern to when the mouse/kb get slow?  seemingly random?>
<aboSamoor> xtknight: I think so, Xorg takes 120-150 MB in memory. But switching firefox tabs is always slow
<xtknight> aboSamoor, ya switching firefox tabs has always been a bit slower for me as well.  and it's usually because of the GTK theme engine
<xtknight> but i think we're not talking about general sluggishness, but instead sporadic and unexpected jerky mouse movement and keyboard lag right
<xtknight> it could be from I/O ..
<xtknight> updatedb maybe
<xtknight> experiment with 'top', 'latencytop', 'powertop', 'dmesg'.... you will probably find the problem
<aboSamoor> xtknight: "unexpected jerky mouse movement" this is exactly what I want to say for the mouse, for the keyboard I type may words before the first letters appear
<xtknight> aboSamoor, yeah it's i/o for sure almost
<xtknight> if you're doing nothing else cpu intensive
<xtknight> how's your memory...  "free -m"
<axel_foley> xtknight: on intrepid
<aboSamoor> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/131239/
<xtknight> axel_foley, and you want to install 180.37?
<xtknight> aboSamoor, seems fairly healthy to me.  but check programs that could be using i/o.  download latencytop (may be in synaptic)
<axel_foley> xtknight: thanks!!! i dont know that the driver are in the sources too :-D
<aboSamoor> xtknight: I think I have serious problem with the I/O operations, I don't from where. However, I filed bug 341625 in launchpad against Hard disk and I asked for help in #ubuntu-kernel without reply.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341625 in linux "Hard disk I/O operation freezes the system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341625
<xtknight> aboSamoor, mine freezes a bit too, but only in extremely intense i/o
<xtknight> if light things slow it down, it's usually because DMA is not enabledl
<aboSamoor> xtknight: mine is freezing for more than 10 minutes, and I am not asking for any I/O operation, this is just happened randomly !
<xtknight> ah
<xtknight> aboSamoor, you see nothing in dmesg?
<xtknight> aboSamoor, the only time that happens to me is when i'm dealing with like 2 huge virtual machines and i'm low on ram
<xtknight> i've had it bad before tho
<xtknight> like half an hour haha
<xtknight> mouse would just be like unusable for 30 mins until my VMs shut down
<aboSamoor> xtknight: the problem that I can not monitor anything while the Hard disk is busy
<aboSamoor> xtknight: the next time I will try to search dmesg
<xtknight> ah
<xtknight> yeah
<Beardbar> anyone having problems with packagekit, just installed alpha6 and I can't even find firefox when running a search. do I have to setup my sources manually?
<aboSamoor> xtknight: what are the parameters should I care for in latencytop ?
<xtknight> aboSamoor, i would just start it with "sudo latencytop" and then look at each process and see if anything is causing excessive latency.  to tell you the truth i haven't used this prog much but i thought maybe it would be helpful
<xtknight> let me start some intensive i/o and see if i can tell u what to look for
<xtknight> just copy the top portion of your latency top screen into psatebin
<aboSamoor> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/131248/
<aboSamoor> xtknight: this is related to Xorg http://paste.ubuntu.com/131249/
<xtknight> aboSamoor, you seem to have a lot of page faults and memory related operations
<xtknight> but did u try disabling compiz ?
<aboSamoor> xtknight: this is related to firefox http://paste.ubuntu.com/131251/
<aboSamoor> xtknight: I will try now
<xtknight> aboSamoor, my firefox and xorg don't even mention page faults and page to disk
<xtknight> youve got a memory leak
<xtknight> i think
<xtknight> one of the drivers or software you're using
<xtknight> maybe the video driver.  so try 'vesa' or some video driver other than the one you're using now.
<xtknight> which...by the way, what video driver are you using
<xtknight> nvidia has known huge leaks with compiz at times
<aboSamoor> xtknight: all the drivers are open source. I have intel 965 chipset
<xtknight> aboSamoor, okay... try using 'vesa' instead of 'intel' or 'i915'
<xtknight> we have to limit the problem by turning down graphics effects
<xtknight> and the video will be slow with vesa, but there won't be stuttering unless you're opening a window.  it will be noticeably more consistent
<skyl> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/schooltool-owners/ubuntu intrepid main  can I use this, replacing with 'jaunty' gives 404...
<xtknight> skyl, if you don't mind the risk of slight system breakage you can try the intrepid packages
<xtknight> may cause some system unrest or it may be just fine
<aboSamoor> xtknight: how I can change the driver ? I disabled compiz. I am watching the latencytop and it seems that all applications make extensive page faults !
<xtknight> aboSamoor, yea that means a driver is leaking memory, most likely.  because ALL those apps may rely on one driver, or maybe even a library
<skyl> xtknight thanks for the tip
<xtknight> aboSamoor, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skyl> jaunty is rocking right now :)
<xtknight> ya that's good
<xtknight> aboSamoor, put Driver "vesa" under  Section "Device"
<aboSamoor> xtknight: in hardy there was a gui to change drivers
<xtknight> or change the driver to vesa
<xtknight> aboSamoor, hmm more or less.. altho this is more reliable
 * BUGabundo is back
<aboSamoor> xtknight: this is my new xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/131254/, what is next ?/
<xtknight> aboSamoor, ok that's good
<xtknight> aboSamoor, simply do a 'logout' not a restart
<xtknight> aboSamoor, sorry.  actually, do a restart
<xtknight> hehe
<xtknight> i forgot this was a memory leak problem.
<xtknight> but you'll want to restart to get rid of the bad process
<aboSamoor> xtknight: restarting ....
<xtknight> k
<td123> where can I find a summary of new features in ubuntu 9.04?
<xtknight> td123, in alpha6, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha6
<xtknight> maybe not all of them there though?
<bond> hello
<Beardbar> anyone running jaunty kubuntu having a problem with backspace, holding it down seems to restart kdm
<bond> help please: is user A, there is a user B. When I switched from the A => B then everything is OK, but when I want to make B => A then A is not the user loads
<BUGabundo> Beardbar: really ??? lovely.. love the irony
<xtknight> aboSamoor, and how is it now?
<BUGabundo> bond: compiz, metacity or kwin?
<bond> compiz :)
<bond> Try to offer disabled compiz?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> but I always had trouble using Guess Session WITHOUT compiz
<aboSamoor> xtknight: not sure, though. I am learning how to use latencytop [A, C] switch between the different processes. There is a process called collector is running. Firefox 3.1 has the largest latency
<bond> one sec...
<BUGabundo> can some one using OOo 3.x test something for me
<BUGabundo> need to see if it is local, memory leak or bug
<BUGabundo> with a MSFT pps
<BUGabundo> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/112892/Nasa.pps
<xtknight> BUGabundo, yeah that's a leaky one
<xtknight> openoffice memory just started exploding so i killed it.  didnt want to ruin my session
<aboSamoor> xtknight: I can not see the page fault as the main cause for latency !
<xtknight> aboSamoor, hmm but do you get weird mouse movement
<BUGabundo> hhhehe
<BUGabundo> thanks xtknight
<xtknight> yea it used 2g then i killed it
<BUGabundo> what should we do on this cases?
<BUGabundo> upstream it?
<xtknight> file a bug in ubuntu first
<BUGabundo> its and MSFT file.. sooooo
<aboSamoor> xtknight: no more mouse jerky movements :)
<xtknight> imo...we still need someway to track it in ubuntu.  and if it's upstream we just label 'not in ubuntu'
<xtknight> aboSamoor, cool.  well i just took a guess that it was the video driver
<xtknight> dont get too excited....you might have to use vesa, and...that might not be the problem hehe
<aboSamoor> xtknight: I am trying to repeat these jerky movements, without sucess
<bond> BUGabundo whithout compiz all work...
<bond> BUGabundo you are right
<BUGabundo> bond: file a bug against compiz then
<xtknight> aboSamoor, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=965+graphics+memory+leak+linux&btnG=Search
<bond> bb! :)
<xtknight> aboSamoor,  and ur sure it's not just cuz u rebooted... i assume u tried that before hehe
<aboSamoor> xtknight: I have the problem for more than a month
<xtknight> ohh
<xtknight> wow
<BUGabundo> xtknight: should I reopen https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/173192 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 173192 in openoffice.org "Openoffice Impress Memory Leak" [Undecided,Fix released]
<xtknight> compiz may have triggered it..but it would still be a bug in the intel graphics driver.. at least i would think so
<BUGabundo> or file a new one?
<aboSamoor> xtknight: the problem I don't know if it is a real problem or not, and even If I know it is a problem I don't know how to find useful information against
<xtknight> BUGabundo, whose bug is that
<BUGabundo> dunno
<xtknight> open a new one unless you know it's related
<BUGabundo> its there similar thing
<BUGabundo> but says fixed upstream
<BUGabundo> ok
<xtknight> they can mark as dup if they need to
<BUGabundo> new it is
<xtknight> but it's probably not a dup
<xtknight> aboSamoor, but had you tried disabling compiz while using the i915 driver anyways
<danbhfive> that OO.org memory leak works on intrepid also  : )
<xtknight> with OO.org 2.4?
<danbhfive> yes
<BUGabundo> "The tag "amd64" hasn't yet been used by openoffice.org (Ubuntu) before. Is this a new tag? " WTH
<xtknight> danbhfive, i would reply to BUGabundo's bug and 'confirm' it
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/342924
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 342924 in openoffice.org "possible memory leak opening and MSFT PPS" [Undecided,New]
<xtknight> and mention happens in 2.4
<danbhfive> I just locked up my system  :(  which is weird,  the last time I did a memory leak thing, my system just killed the process once it consumed all the memory.  Maybe its because I have no swap now?  I will confirm the report
<BUGabundo> upstreaming it now
<aboSamoor> xtknight: actually I was working to enable compiz. This me Bug 141621 was affecting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 141621 in compiz "Compiz-fusion fails to start on ubuntu-studio because of XDG_CONFIG_DIR - /usr/bin/compiz: 376: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141621
<BUGabundo> danbhfive: please run $ apt-cache policy openoffice.org
<xtknight> aboSamoor, i thought you already had compiz enabled when this was happening.  so, you didn't have it enabled?
<BUGabundo> and paste that
<aboSamoor> xtknight: no, I succeeded to solve the problem, and when I was complaining about the mouse movements compiz was working
<xtknight> aboSamoor, hmmm
 * BUGabundo stupid qa OOo... doesn't allow me to upgrade to a securer password
<danbhfive> hmm, I messed up the apt-cache policy thing.  I don't have OOo installed, just a few of the components
<BUGabundo> LOL
<xtknight> aboSamoor, oh i see.  well you should try to disable compiz and use the intel driver and see if the problem still happens.  you know what i mean?
<xtknight> i dont know if it's compiz or the intel driver
<aboSamoor> xtknight: I understand you, is there any tool that can figure if there is a memory leak or not ?
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor:  valgrind
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind
<xtknight> valgrind wont work on drivers or libraries specifically though
<xtknight> i think running compiz under valgrind would slow so much down anyway but u could give it a shot
<xtknight> if it says like a gig leaked it might give u a clue hehe
<humbolt1> I heard the Ubuntu Live CD supports network install (ergo booting up a host with the CD and then booting some other client via network and installing from that cd via network), is that true?
<danbhfive> BUGabundo: did you file it upstream?  Im not seeing it on launchpad
<BUGabundo> did it so right now
<BUGabundo> refresh it
<danbhfive> ok, cool
<BUGabundo> humbolt1: I only did it using a special netboot iso
<BUGabundo> never with LiveCD
<BUGabundo> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/
<humbolt1> BUGabundo: That is not the alternate iso either, is it?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> its a 8MiBs iso
<BUGabundo> up until hardy there was this lovely image that would boot a LiveDesktop from HTTP servers
<BUGabundo> took 200MiBs to reach it
<BUGabundo> quite nice
<aboSamoor> xtknight: how can I restore the settings of xorg, I mean how can I enable the intel driver ?
<BUGabundo> can't find the link on my bookmarks
<BUGabundo> but stop workign on ibex :((
<BUGabundo> 6 mins battery
<BUGabundo> need to find a power plug
<xtknight> aboSamoor, remove "driver "vesa"" from the config file
<xtknight> and logout
<BUGabundo> xtknight: I know your nick from somewhere else
<BUGabundo> but can't put my finger on it!!!
<BUGabundo> where might that be?
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> quake?
<xtknight> anandtech,wolfenstein
<xtknight> nvnews,linuxquestions, could be anywhere lol
<BUGabundo> none of those
<xtknight> then probably launchapd
<BUGabundo> its Ubuntu related
<xtknight> ive been in -motu channel a couple times but im not a motu
<BUGabundo> I don't usually hand there much either
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<xtknight> i'm afraid my shortlived memory will not be of any assistance
<xtknight> BUGabundo, uhh ubuntu-devel mailing list could it be
<xtknight> doubt it.. i never post to it much
<xtknight> i think it's just this channel.  i've seen you here before
<BUGabundo> I'm here all the time
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> never mind
<BUGabundo> combined our lousy memories are as good as a rcok
<BUGabundo> *rock
<BUGabundo> falling from an airplane
<dotblank> how do I change the settings for notify osd
<crdlb> dotblank: what settings? :)
<dotblank> whenever my mouse is above it, it disapeers
<BUGabundo> dotblank: change?? ubuntu doesn't allow us to change anything
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> dotblank: it "fades"
<BUGabundo> its a techical term from the Design Team
<dotblank> BUGabundo: not for m, it just flickered
<BUGabundo> here it fades
<dotblank> how can I simulate an event?
<BUGabundo> AFAIK there is no where to fine tune Indicators / notifications
<BUGabundo> I wish there were
<BUGabundo> change your Volume
<crdlb> well, it just does a hard fade with non-compositing metacity, doesn't it?
<crdlb> err, I guess I mean 'no fade'
<humbolt1> I managed to put intrepid-alternate installer on an USB pendrive. Now the damn installer wants to load a cdrom driver.
<dotblank> I think its cool how you can see a screenshot of the app you want
<humbolt1> Any idea, how I can convince the thing, that it does not need one?
<dotblank> Is there a list of changes?
<dotblank> Whoa.... 9.04 gets to gdm in 10 secs
<aboSamoor> xtknight: without changing anything I gave 50% CPU usage[I have core 2] and big latency in pidgin, firefox when I play any flash video inside firefox, is it normal ?
<dotblank> Anyone notice Vbox's additions don't work in 9.04
<pitwalker> hi all, i have a Mar 14 22:31:26 savaria99 kernel: [35741.268876] gtk-window-deco[8716]: segfault at aaaaaaaa ip b75c2ae8 sp bf803fa0 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.1910.0[b7598000+3e000]
<pitwalker> i have no more titlebars in windows
<pitwalker> ok, I'm started gtk-window-decorator and i have titlebars
<acemoo> When i choose Try Kubuntu without any change to your computer, i see the blue loading bar and after that, screen goes black. Any idea on how i can figure out what might cause this and or how to fix it?
<bazhang> acemoo, did you check the md5 as well as disk integrity after burning iso to cd?
<acemoo> bazhang: yep
<BUGabundo> acemoo: is it a daily image?
<bazhang> acemoo, also is this a driver issue?
<acemoo> BUGabundo: its alpha 6
<acemoo> bazhang: i have no idea, how can i check that?
<bazhang> oh you have had it since alpha 4 w/o problems then?
<acemoo> no, i had the same problem with alpha 4 and 5 but i didn't had enough time to check it out
<acemoo> atm i have 3 hours of spare time so was hoping to finally get rid of windows 7 and get jaunty running :)
<BUGabundo> acemoo: try alternate CD
<acemoo> woot
<LeNsTR|Tea> hi all
<acemoo> the cd suddenly starts spinning like mad
<LeNsTR|Tea> good night
<BUGabundo> acemoo: sounds like a bad media
<acemoo> and it stopped spinning and still no screen.. darn lol
<acemoo> ok enough waited
<acemoo> time to try the alternate CD
<nemo> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=460666 - I'm running into this in ibex - could someone tell me the pulseaudio version in jaunty?
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 460666 in pulseaudio "E: thread-posix.c: Assertion 'pthread_setspecific(t->key, userdata) == 0' in totem" [Medium,Closed: rawhide]
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy pulseaudio  Installed: 0.9.14-0ubuntu11
<BUGabundo> nemo: ^^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> you can check package.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo>  !info pulseaudio
<nemo> thanks
<nemo> hm. maybe I should try jaunty on my main system
<nemo> if only qt 4.5 wasn't so unreliable
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<acemoo> BUGabundo: the alternative cd just starts installing and it might give the same trouble after the installation?
<BUGabundo> dunno
<BUGabundo> wanna try acemoo?
<acemoo> BUGabundo: ofcourse
<acemoo> BUGabundo: just hope i'll be able to find my windows 7 cd if it gives the same trouble lol
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> wait
<BUGabundo> before going
<BUGabundo> can you jump to a TTY
<BUGabundo> and read the logs?
<BUGabundo> maybe that  can help debug
<acemoo> OHH
<acemoo> GREAT
<acemoo> u tell me that after i removed my windows partition
<BUGabundo> ahaahahahahahah
<BUGabundo> no need for windows
<BUGabundo> we need the LiveCD logs
<acemoo> BUGabundo: ut oh...
<acemoo> BUGabundo: black screen after the blue loading bar again :D
<BUGabundo> TTY
<BUGabundo> and nano  /var/log/*
<acemoo> ctrl-alt-f<random number> doesn't works..
<melik> damn.. my mouse is still frozen
<melik> i tried sudo killall -9 X and sudo killall -9 Xorg
<BUGabundo> melik: virtual box ?
<BUGabundo> there are some known bugs with virtual machines
<melik> no
<BUGabundo> acemoo: can't help you
<BUGabundo> I'm not understanding
<melik> its an actual install
<acemoo> BUGabundo: ctrl-alt-f1 would switch to TTY1 right?
<melik> yeah acemoo
<BUGabundo> on some cards no
<BUGabundo> the driver mess it up
<BUGabundo> try alt+sysrq+k
<acemoo> when i rebooted i could get in TTY2.. but at a certain point it just goes back to the black screenie
<acemoo> seems X server dies during startup..
<BUGabundo> way above my knowlage
<melik> nvm BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> cwillu: are you around?
<melik> there was something physically wrong wit hthe mouse
<acemoo> BUGabundo: i'll blame you for making me remove my windows partition :P
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<BUGabundo> I just made you a favor
<BUGabundo> LOL
<melik> BUGabundo: u know when i press ctrl + alt +f1
<melik> it opens a different tty thing
<melik> how can i stop that
<melik> shell
<BUGabundo> different?????
<BUGabundo> from what?
<BUGabundo> and F2?
<melik> ummmm hold on let me try to rephrase
<melik> i have a shell open for tty1, tty2, tty4
<melik> how can i close the shells for tty1 and tty4
<acemoo> can u even close them?
<melik> not sure, thats why im asking :P
<BUGabundo> ctrl+d
<BUGabundo> will log them out
<BUGabundo> to REALLY remove them
<BUGabundo> you have to dpkg-reconfigure something
<BUGabundo> and set only the amount that you want
<melik> yeah ctrl + d is what i needed
<BUGabundo> its set to 6 by default
<acemoo> ok lets try updating our 98 packages... :D
<acemoo> i really doubt it will help but atleast i'll be up to date!
<acemoo> yay now am creashing with up to date packages :)
<pitwalker> you make restartt after upgrade?
<acemoo> yep
<pitwalker> what can i do to reproduce?
 * bruce89 tries to ignore the obvious
<acemoo> what i do is just burn the alpha 4 or 5 or 6 cd and try to boot, after the blue loading bar is done, it tries to start X and nothing happens further
<pitwalker> acemoo: you use kubuntu live CD?
<acemoo> i did.. but BUGabundo adviced me to try the alternative cd so i used the alternative cd and installed kubuntu and the same problem happens :)
<BUGabundo> acemoo: during the boot option, press F6
<pitwalker> acemoo: sudo apt-get install slim openbox
<BUGabundo> and remove the last options
<BUGabundo> splach and quiet
<acemoo> pitwalker: am guessing i should pick Default display manager slim?
<pitwalker> you can change back via: /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<acemoo> pitwalker: alright
<acemoo> rebooting
<pitwalker> /usr/sbin/kdm
<pitwalker> /usr/bin/kdm  /usr/sbin/gdm
<zaapiel> whats up
<zaapiel> what do i need to do to make my x11 server use nvidia?
<zaapiel> my xorg.conf is blank
<acemoo> pitwalker: same happens.. blue loading bar comes, goes away after its done and nothing on the screen anymore
<pitwalker> the blue loading bar is usplash with kde theme
<pitwalker> we must disable it
<pitwalker> ~/.xsession-errors /var/log/messages /var/log/dmesg
<BUGabundo> zaapiel: since x 1.5 no need for xorg.cong
<zaapiel> ok
<zaapiel> how does one config xorg now?
<pitwalker> BUGabundo: how can we forde VESA?
<pitwalker> force
<zaapiel> it isnt using the nvidia driver
<zaapiel> how do i make it use it?
<acemoo> pitwalker: xsession-errors doesn't excists and the other 2 don't seem to have any obvious errors
<pitwalker> you find line to slim gdm kdm started?
<BUGabundo> pitwalker: don't know
<zaapiel> what nvidia driver you guys use?
<BUGabundo> zaapiel: 180.37-0ubuntu1
<pitwalker> if you cannot login to graphical environment you cannot run the restricted drivers manager
<acemoo> pitwalker: nope, let me see if i can upload them to my ftp so u can see the files
<BUGabundo> acemoo: install pastebinit
<BUGabundo> and pastebin the logs
<BUGabundo> much easier
<BUGabundo> then ftp
<acemoo> BUGabundo: sweet
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit -I /path/to/file.log
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit -i /path/to/file.log
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-15
<acemoo> http://pastebin.com/f727d8709 = /var/log/messages
<acemoo> http://pastebin.com/f4a218502 = /var/log/dmesg
<pitwalker> [    4.956527] Warning! ehci_hcd should always be loaded before uhci_hcd and ohci_hcd, not after
<acemoo> http://pastebin.com/f5b77b13f = /var/log/slim.log this one seems to have something unusual in it
<acemoo> pitwalker: yeah.. but thats usb stuff.. i doubt that usb warnings make the screen fail
<pitwalker> the usb warning is common
<pitwalker> the old dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg was better? i remember good?
<acemoo> uhm.. im not sure what u mean
<pitwalker> in an older version i can configure the allowed resolutions
<acemoo> ohh
<pitwalker> acemo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QsP8GDTpno
<pitwalker> acemo: yesterday I try with this "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" vith NVIDIA VANTA 16MB, but it starts with framebuffer
<acemoo> pitwalker: i remember the old one .. didn't knew there was a new one though..
<pitwalker> acemoo: you can rename xorg.conf.failsafe to xorg.conf
<pitwalker> Driver "vesa"
<acemoo> pitwalker: alright lets try
<acemoo> hmm nope same thing still
<IntuitiveNipple> acemoo: I know I'm late to the party, but... care to humour me for a couple of logs?
<acemoo> ohh well... thanks for trying the help anyways pitwalker and BUGabundo. Am off to bed, i'll bug you 2 again tmr if i can't find my windows cd :P
<acemoo> ohh
<IntuitiveNipple> oops... too late :)
<acemoo> never to late :>
<acemoo> which logs would u want?
<IntuitiveNipple> okay... pastebin me "sudo lspci -vvnn" and /var/log/kern.log please
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: logs
<BUGabundo> (12:01:13 AM) acemoo: http://pastebin.com/f727d8709 = /var/log/messages
<BUGabundo> (12:01:42 AM) acemoo: http://pastebin.com/f4a218502 = /var/log/dmesg
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: yes I now, I've already checked them
<IntuitiveNipple> s/now/know/
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<BUGabundo> didn't know if had the backlog
<IntuitiveNipple> dmesg always stops just before the interesting bit :D
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<IntuitiveNipple> I know what I'm looking for and expecting to find, but they don't go fat enough
<IntuitiveNipple> s/fat/far/
 * IntuitiveNipple stamps on his fingers
<acemoo> IntuitiveNipple: http://pastebin.com/f5c7e25ac = sudo lspci -vvnn
 * BUGabundo acemoo is loving pastebinit
<acemoo> indeed i am...
<IntuitiveNipple> acemoo: thanks... confirm something for me... 4 CPU cores, 8GB RAM?
<BUGabundo> acemoo: now you just have to alias it to use paste.ubuntu.com
<BUGabundo> what? nice HW!
<acemoo> core 2 quad q6600 so yea 4 cpu cores, only 6 gb ram though
<acemoo> not really happy with my graphics card ... 2x 22" seems to be a bit heavy for a 9600gt somtimes
<acemoo> http://pastebin.com/f35be4129 = /var/log/kern.log
<IntuitiveNipple> okay... which architecture of Ubuntu - 32-bit or 64-bit ?
<acemoo> 64 bit
<IntuitiveNipple> amd64 then?
<acemoo> yeah
<pitwalker> acemo: i try 64bit last with 6.10
<acemoo> pitwalker: 64bit worked great at 8.10 for me
<acemoo> and with 6gb ram am kinda stuck to 64bit ;)
<BUGabundo> acemoo: or 32 + PAE
<pitwalker> 6GB
<IntuitiveNipple> okay... I'm working through the logs... bare/bear? with me
<pitwalker> you can CTRL+ALT+F8 for boot messages
<DanaG> grr, damned nouveau...
<BUGabundo> DanaG: ehehhehehe
<pitwalker> anyone can run the xfmedia, I have 2 installs and crash alvays?
<DanaG> on a system I have here with nv17, rebooting results in the "Will now restart" message remaining stuck on the screen, all the way through the reboot (including replacing the BIOS splash), all the way up until Xorg starts again.
<DanaG> I am soooo glad I got ATI in my new laptop, after all.
<DanaG> fglrx may still suck... but radeon kicks ass, compared to when I've used nouveau.
<acemoo> pitwalker: ctrl-alt-f8 doesn't works.. probably because am booted into the recovery mode (netroot option) got TTY1-6
<IntuitiveNipple> acemoo: how many monitors have you got connected?
<DanaG> New release as of yesterday: working video acceleration, with working suspend-to-ram, on R600.
<acemoo> IntuitiveNipple: 2
<IntuitiveNipple> acemoo: And, is the second one capable of a higher resolution than the first?
<DanaG> And window-drawing is reeeally nicely fast and smooth -- better than nvidia binary even on a G73 card.
<acemoo> IntuitiveNipple: nope, there exactly the same monitors
<pitwalker> acemo: ubuntu's bug, in the first change you must press 2 times!
<IntuitiveNipple> acemoo: Hmmm... there's a recent issue where the EDID with the largest res is used on all monitors. Does this issue still happen with only one monitor connected ?
<acemoo> IntuitiveNipple: theres only 1 way to find that out.. gimme a min
<IntuitiveNipple> acemoo: thanks :)
<DanaG> oh yeah, another thing that sucks on that nv17 laptop: the intel 2200 card.
<acemoo> WOOT
<acemoo> debian..?
<IntuitiveNipple> I discovered it my accident last week with a notebook that does 1024x768 (but doesn't answer an EDID query) with a 2nd monitor that does 1280x1024 (and does answer EDID queries)
<DanaG> vnc to it is far slower than vnc even to a p3-celeron 700mhz laptop with a Savage and a Broadcom.
<acemoo> ohh right pitwalker made me install slim
<pitwalker> acemo: because works for me, this should work (INTEL_PI_MMX_250MHZ with AGP NVIDIA VANTA 16MB)
<IntuitiveNipple> I've just bought a couple of ipw2945 mini-PCI cards for a couple of notebooks that have wavelan/orinoco 802.11b only... makes them very useful again and only cost £17
<DanaG> mini-pci... or mini-PCIe?
<IntuitiveNipple> mini-PCI
<BUGabundo> DanaG: I think that currently NO GPU card works okay with X 1.6
<DanaG> oh, 2945.
<BUGabundo> not intel, not nv, not ati
<acemoo> pitwalker: what exactly is slim.. a replacement login screen or something?
<DanaG> I read that as 3945.
<IntuitiveNipple> These are a couple of sony Vaio notebooks (SRX51P and SRX41P) I've had since 2003
<acemoo> IntuitiveNipple: with 1 monitor i am able to get into kde
<pitwalker> acemo: but slim cannot starts kde, olny xfce openbox and lighter window managers
<IntuitiveNipple> acemoo: So, that has kind-of confirmed my idea has it?
<pitwalker> acemo: slim is a desktop manager
<acemoo> IntuitiveNipple: indeed it has.. kinda weird though.. since the monitors are the same
<DanaG> My RV635 with open-source video works fine for me.
<josh-l> hey folks, running kubuntu jaunty, i cant connect to my wireless router, i tried booting off 8.10 disk, and was able to connect no problems
<acemoo> pitwalker: i entered my username and password in slim and it went to kde
<DanaG> I also tried the Jaunty SDHC card in a Thinkpad with Intel graphics... it also worked fine.
<IntuitiveNipple> acemoo: I need to create a master bug for that, but I'm too bugged out right now to do it! Would you care to create one and subscribe/assign me to it? "Multiple monitors can cause xserver to show blank screens"
<DanaG> With compiz, even.
<acemoo> IntuitiveNipple: you made me not have to find my windows cd... i owe u that much :)
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm on a roll tonight... that's three decent bugs splatted :p
<xtknight> dtchen, the module-hal-detect doesn't detect the cards in any particular order either right so setting snd slots= does no good
<josh-l> help please
<dtchen> xtknight: because that's hal.
<acemoo> pitwalker: how did i put kdm back as default instead of slim again?
<dtchen> xtknight: see? i told you the rabbit hole is deep.
<BUGabundo> acemoo: and you have me to thanks for deleting the win partition
<BUGabundo> eheeh
<dtchen> xtknight: if you want it to honour the ordering, you need to forego module-hal-detect and use module-detect instead
<acemoo> BUGabundo: true that.. if it wasn't for you i had given up already before IntuitiveNipple told me "pull out the cable!"
<dtchen> (and of course load module-alsa-s{ink,ource}
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: do you have any idea of what cards/setup fires up that?
<xtknight> dtchen, o i was just doing load module alsa sink/source without the module-detect
<pitwalker> /usr/bin/kdb back to /etc/X11/default-desktop-manager
<BUGabundo> cause my laptop and nvidia work great with Dual monitor
<dtchen> xtknight: sure, that will suffice, too.
<pitwalker> which  kdm is back to...
<xtknight> dtchen, then it looked like it worked great, except i got really weird distortion and skipping all throughout my songs
<josh-l> can anyone help me downgrade the network manager please
<xtknight> where does tsched=0 fit in though
<BUGabundo> acemoo: I never got to the point to see that you had 2 mon
<xtknight> when ur not using module detect
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: I *suspect* it is to do with the EDID reports and how they are ordered/grepped/ or something
<dtchen> xtknight: it's a parameter to module-hal-detect, module-alsa-*
<acemoo> BUGabundo: i dont have 2 moms
<xtknight> ahh
<dtchen> xtknight: module-hal-detect simply passes it on to module-alsa-*
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: I didn't see dual monitors in the logs... that was a *hunch* based on my frustrating similar experience last week
<BUGabundo> acemoo: moNs = monitores
<IntuitiveNipple> acemoo: He said "mon"
<xtknight> dtchen, yeah i think it's working great now...  with tsched=0 on the module-alsa ones
<acemoo> ohh my bad lol
<acemoo> already thought it was something weird to say..
 * BUGabundo laughts at the idea of two moMs
<IntuitiveNipple> not that there is anything wrong with having two moms... pretty cool I reckon!
<xtknight> dtchen,  i'm not going to pursue this any further than to ask if there's any way i can help get jaunty audio more stable even if that means staying quiet hehe
<dtchen> i could always use more [broken] hardware for testing
<BUGabundo> dtchen: like mine?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: sure
<xtknight> isnt there some kind of plan for making module-hal-detect detect devices consistently as well
<BUGabundo> I really need to boot from a clean liveusb
<IntuitiveNipple> dtchen: where are you based?
<dtchen> loan me an identical model
<BUGabundo> let me usbcreate a daily
<dtchen> IntuitiveNipple: Washington, DC, USA
<acemoo> IntuitiveNipple: are all these cases on 64-bit or also known to happen on 32-bit?
<IntuitiveNipple> dtchen: I'll 'phone Obama, I hear his IT CEO is going spare :)
 * BUGabundo clones DCC laptop motherboard to dtchen
<dtchen> IntuitiveNipple: his IT CEO uses Mac OS X and Fedora ;-)
<cwillu> BUGabundo, poke
<BUGabundo> cwillu: too late
<IntuitiveNipple> acemoo: interesting point and not one I know the answer to as yet. I suspect though it doesn't matter - the reports I've been looking at suggest it is just ultra-broken new xserver version. It is also messing up multiple X screen systems by returning screen info about screen 0 for other screens... compiz isn't a  happy bunny as a result
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple alreary found acemoo bug
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: found? where?
<acemoo> im a bug?!
 * BUGabundo reminds the room that's its 1am 
<acemoo> 2 am here ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> any more offers?
<cwillu> BUGabundo, that's what you thnk
<BUGabundo> going once
<acemoo> ohh really i should be here more often :)
<BUGabundo> cwillu: has best offer now
<IntuitiveNipple> acemoo: what, more problems!?
 * cwillu has offered no such thing
<acemoo> IntuitiveNipple: nah.. just fun here :)
<BUGabundo> acemoo: until pici or ikonia come in and impose ONTOPIC conversation
<DanaG> trying to build something:
<DanaG> No package 'pygtk-2.0' found
<DanaG> No package 'libgnome-menu' found
<DanaG> Okay, I don't see a *pygtk* anything at all in the package manager.
<BUGabundo> need a bug check: can anyone run current usb-creator and see if it show a stupid popup when finnished?
<acemoo> BUGabundo: but we are ontopic.. partly... i guess..
<DanaG> !find pygtk
<IntuitiveNipple> I had a nasty issue last night. I work on the kernel and have several git repo's of mainline and ubuntu-$RELEASE in a common parent directory. A script in the ubuntu-jaunty/debian/scripts/misc did a "rm -rf ../linux*" and wiped out my entire mainline repo containing much of my work-in-progress
<ubottu> Found: python-zebrapygtk
<pitwalker> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<acemoo> for some reason.. my mouse seems to be faster in jaunty as in windows..
<acemoo> this will keep me from using windows.. unless i buy a faster mouse when i try out windows again.
<DanaG> oh, python-gtk2-dev.
<DanaG> well, that's lame.... searching for pygtk still gave nothing.
<pitwalker> DanaG: and without dev
<DanaG> there's an extra "thon-" in the middle.
<IntuitiveNipple> thong?
<DanaG> no g.
<DanaG> =þ
<IntuitiveNipple> oh! hehehehe
<acemoo> IntuitiveNipple: i subscribed you for bug #342998
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342998 in ubuntu "Multiple monitors can cause xserver to show blank screens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342998
<acemoo> yeah to that one ubottu
<IntuitiveNipple> Thanks.
<acemoo> Now to try out Quassel and see if i shall finally stop abusing Opera as an irc client.
<pitwalker> acemoo: xchat is my favorite
<digitaloktay> hi
<BUGabundo> digitaloktay: hi
<IntuitiveNipple> Is it just me or is gnome's logout/restart/shutdown dialogs all missing window decorations?
<xtknight> is vlc's pulseaudio output plugin broken or is it just me
<IntuitiveNipple> Just noticed it on a PXE-boot live-CD test PC
<Cycom> dtchen: what's crackin?
<xtknight> IntuitiveNipple, ya they are missing decs
<digitaloktay> which plugin uses Pidgin, when anyone write to me, that i see a popup right on the desktop,
<digitaloktay> ?
<BUGabundo> digitaloktay: you need the new notifications patch
<BUGabundo> to sleepy to find the depency
<IntuitiveNipple> xtknight: It's daft... the 'user' panel icon menu with no icons, and this... it's looking very amateur
<BUGabundo> some thing like pidgin-notification
<xtknight> IntuitiveNipple, yeah it is weird
<xtknight> IntuitiveNipple, what was wrong with the old logout box...we're not becoming MS are we?? changing things just for the hell of it
<BUGabundo> digitaloktay: pidgin-libnotify
<xtknight> i liked the one in dapper,edgy,feisty,gutsy i think
<Cycom> xtknight: IntuitiveNipple: you can still drag and move em with alt if you have compiz enabled.
<IntuitiveNipple> indeed.. the other day reading some of the desktop team justifications I began to think they were refugees from SCOx :)
<xtknight> Cycom, even without compiz too i believe
<digitaloktay> BUGabundo: ok i am now install it, thx, and i must activate and restart pidgin?
<Cycom> xtknight: alt+drag? really?
<xtknight> Cycom, well works for other windows
<xtknight> i dont want to accidentally logout so i didnt try it
<BUGabundo> digitaloktay: try and let us know
<DanaG> Yeah, the removal of the gnome panel logout thingy sucks.
<Cycom> I never really paid attention.  I always have compiz on.
<IntuitiveNipple> Cycom: Yeah, that's not the issue to me though, the issue even as an experienced user they make me think something is wrong since all windows expcet splash screens ought to have decorations
<xtknight> and ya it works for logout window alt+move
<xtknight> IntuitiveNipple, and then click outside of the window and watch what happens
<Cycom> IntuitiveNipple: I'm not sure, based on the fact that the window looks different, I think it may be intentional
<BUGabundo> Cycom: does your compiz works just after login?
<xtknight> IntuitiveNipple, it should be a globally modal window that grays the rest of the screen...actually isnt that what used to happen
<Cycom> IntuitiveNipple: don't the screensaver logins lack the same thing?
<BUGabundo> mine requires a forced --reload
<IntuitiveNipple> Cycom: possibly... I never leave it long enough to check :)
<xtknight> and if u click outside it will log u out in 30 secs or something haha!
<xtknight> better find the window quick
<xtknight> what a joke
<Cycom> BUGabundo: the default normal does on the first login, and after that, I enable extra and it works too.
<IntuitiveNipple> Those timer logouts/restarts after I've selected the option once are also annoying
<Cycom> xtknight: ooh, wow.
<Cycom> xtknight: as a workaround, just click the logout thing again and you will have two logouts. also, it's 60 seconds.
<acemo> Please read the topic... i knew i had forgotten something!
<xtknight> lol two logouts
<DanaG> which logout thing?
<IntuitiveNipple> because they aren't modal?
<xtknight> ya that's funny u can keep pressing logout
<crdlb> wow :/
<xtknight> and look how the windows overwrite each other
<xtknight> if u leave them in the same place
<IntuitiveNipple> The whole thing has taken a step back about 2 years to me
<xtknight> holy CRAP i cant get rid of mine
<xtknight> the window focus is messed up
<xtknight> hehe dont do two of them
<Cycom> acemo: what part of the topic?
 * crdlb waits 60 seconds for xtknight to quit
<Cycom> xtknight: I just cancelled both and it worked fine.
<digitaloktay> BUGabundo: install, activate, restart pidgin, but no effects
<pitwalker> oh yeah, logout
<acemo> Cycom: the entire topic.
<Cycom> acemo: I did. what were you trying to bring attention to?
<Cycom> were you just saying "please read the topic" at random, or...?
<xtknight> the logout windows are modal to each other, but not modal to the operating system
<xtknight> interesting.
<BUGabundo> digitaloktay: so you keep getting popups?
<BUGabundo> check if you have ubuntu-desktop
<BUGabundo> and notify-osd
<digitaloktay> BUGabundo: oh i have kde
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> then that's totally diff
<crdlb> it should grab the screen and fade out like gksu does
<BUGabundo> KDE still doesn't have full Notifications support
<acemo> Cycom: IntuitiveNipple, BUGabundo and pitwalker just helped me fix my comp and when i logged back in the chat i suddenly saw the chanserv message saying to read the topic.. which i had totally forgotten
<BUGabundo> bah maco left
<xtknight> crdlb, ya exactly... wait, didn't intrepid do that already?
<BUGabundo> she could answer that
<crdlb> I don't remember
<IntuitiveNipple> oh I wish I could show you this corrupted screen on the notebook - it has suddenly lost *all*fonts and replaced everything with squares
<xtknight> ahhhh  pango problems
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: the other day I got a screensot that showed a really corruped desktop
<BUGabundo> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> xtknight: Ermm more like the PXE-boot/NFS mounts have got confused
<BUGabundo> and I was thinking it was HW... eeh
<xtknight> hehe
<Cycom> acemo: ohh :)
<xtknight> so many things to complain about...but if we talked about the things that worked just fine, this channel would be spammed+unreadable
<IntuitiveNipple> This PXE-boot stuff is fab for testing. I've set up a server with all the releases/architectures on... makes things so simple
<Cycom> has anyone else noticed that update-manager doesn't seem to pop up on the notification area?
<crdlb> yes
<Cycom> IntuitiveNipple: oooh, that is nice :) PXE ftw!
<xtknight> Cycom, i havent seen it in awhile either lol
<Cycom> xtknight: I've been manually updating. crdlb any idea what gives?
<BUGabundo> xtknight: would look like #ubuntu
<crdlb> update-notifier has been changed to never do that
<xtknight> yeah
<Cycom> is it a bug or a feature?
<BUGabundo> Cycom: LOLOLOL you are 2 weeks late
<IntuitiveNipple> Cycom: yeah, I've got the live-CD images there and I've also got customised 'exploded' live-CD directories with customisations for bug-testing
<BUGabundo> Cycom: bug 332945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Removal of Update Notifier is WRONG" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<Cycom> BUGabundo: tanks mon.
<DanaG> is nvidia 96 being broken... a known issue?
<xtknight> so now i have to teach grandma to do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in the console now?  come on, she could barely figure out the dialog
<IntuitiveNipple> If you want to try it I've written a script to make enabling it real easy: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/NetbootPxeLiveCDMultipleReleases
<crdlb> xtknight: update-manager pops up weekly
<xtknight> oh
<crdlb> or more often for security updates
<IntuitiveNipple> Isn't it daily at present?
<xtknight> well i guess that's not that bad.  might prevent one of those 'terrible' updates from getting in
<xtknight> like the xorg dilemma a while ago
<crdlb> it was 2 days at one point, but it'll definitely be a week at release
<IntuitiveNipple> oh no, that's "Check for updates"
<xtknight> u can still change it anyways right
<crdlb> unless they revert it :>
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah... I got myself confused
<crdlb> xtknight: yes, there's a gconf key in /apps/update-notifier
<xtknight> check for updates daily well imo that means it shold pop up daily if there's updates
<xtknight> or am i missing something
<IntuitiveNipple> I wonder who'll have the PPA with all these 'regressions' fixed so Jaunty behaves like Hardy/Intrepid ?
<IntuitiveNipple> I agree
<xtknight> it's all about the semantics isnt it
<cwillu> DanaG, nvidia isn't providing binaries for the new xorgs for .96 anymore :(
<xtknight> check means run apt-get update
<crdlb> cwillu: did intrepid ever get one?
<xtknight> which, i suppose there's no point in doing unless you're actually going to USE one of the updates
<matrixblue> sup everyone?
<BUGabundo> crdlb: is it still there? last time I went looking for it, I couldn't find it
<xtknight> i should take my logic and shove it
<DanaG> oh yeah, last time I  had it auto-launch... it was showing updates from 2 days ago, NOT the newest updates.
<Cycom> aha. having read the notification area debate, I can safely say that I have yet to see an update, and rather miss the icon.  Is there a way to reactivate the old behavior, or are we just stuck with the decision?
<DanaG> I had to manually press "Check" for it to refresh.
<DanaG> How useful is that?
<cwillu> crdlb, I think so, I'll check
<cwillu> intrepid has 71 and 96
<crdlb> BUGabundo: I still have it, and it has a schema, so it hasn't been removed
<matrixblue> Question: I installed Alpha 5 from a CD and Alpha 6 came out recently how do I upgrade?
<crdlb> /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch
<rww> matrixblue: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<alex_mayorga> matrixblue: sudo aptitude update
<matrixblue> okay
<BUGabundo> matrixblue: update-manager
<alex_mayorga> gnome-do won't show up after the latest update, any ideas?
<acemo> just
<matrixblue> Is anyone else's pidgin crashing?
<cwillu> matrixblue, alpha's & beta's aren't anything special beyond a particular snapshot of packages
<xtknight> nah pidgin is fine for me
<BUGabundo> matrixblue: just 10 times a minute
<IntuitiveNipple> My pidgin has a broken wing so can't get off the ground
<matrixblue> lol
<BUGabundo> I have to start pidgin -n
<xtknight> haha
<alex_mayorga> mine works, knock on wood
<BUGabundo> and then enable one account at a time
<matrixblue> what does the -n do?
<xtknight> dont login by default
<pitwalker> matrixblue: i not use pidgin because...
 * BUGabundo but then again I have tons of plugins
<matrixblue> oh
<BUGabundo> let me dump my debug list for you guyes
<matrixblue> What do you use instead f pidgin?
<pitwalker> amsn
<Cycom> I'm really going to miss that orange icon.
<pitwalker> xchat
<xtknight> ubuntu might start needing service packs lol
<IntuitiveNipple> Which Project would be best these days on a notebook with 384MB RAM and an 800MHz CPU ?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/131372/
<xtknight> xfce im sure
<Cycom> xtknight: see ubuntu 8.04, 8.04.1, 8.04.2...
<IntuitiveNipple> I was thinking that
<digitaloktay> Xubuntu IntuitiveNipple
<xtknight> Cycom, i know but ubuntu SP1, SP2 sounds far more ominous :0
<BUGabundo> Cycom: I have the lovelly orange icon
<BUGabundo> which it reminds me to upgrade again
<IntuitiveNipple> But as I've stuck with gnome so far I have internal resistance to having a different DM
<xtknight> xfce uses mostly gnome progs doesnt it
<matrixblue> yeah
<matrixblue> go with xubuntu
<Cycom> BUGabundo: how to you put it back? :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Oh in that case...!
<xtknight> in the absence of native Xfce progs they just fell back to gnome
 * Cycom launches outlook
<IntuitiveNipple> There's a gconf setting
<DanaG> I put Jaunty on a P3-Celeron 700 with 256 RAM... works fine in Gnome.
<BUGabundo> there's a gconf key in /apps/update-notifier
<pitwalker> IntuitiveNipple: xubuntu-desktop with gnome-panel?
<xtknight> yeah but i have auto_launch and is till dont see the updates
<xtknight> whatever
<crdlb> cwillu: ubuntu's changelog for 96.43.10 claims it "supports the new X.org ABI"
<Cycom> yes. I really have outlook 2007 on my ubuntu install :)
<DanaG> Showing two-day old updates... how stupid.
<crdlb> xtknight: you have it backward
<DanaG> I tried the new 96... and it just crashes Xorg.
 * BUGabundo kicks Cycom
<IntuitiveNipple> Well Gnome was okay on it but once Firefox gets going it could get a bit swappy... XP is fab on it with Outlook extra... or was last time I used that... in about 2005
<xtknight> crdlb, so auto_launch=0 is the old behavior
<xtknight> ?
<crdlb> xtknight: auto_launch makes it automatically launch update-manager
<crdlb> so yes
<pitwalker> DanaG: try fresher mirror
<xtknight> whattt
<DanaG> Not the problem.
<Cycom> BUGabundo: I need it for work, and Evolution crashes more often than the microsoft product.
<DanaG> The problem was that it hadn't refreshed package cache.
<digitaloktay> why outlook ? use thunderbird, icedove, kmail, evolution
<digitaloktay> _D
<BUGabundo> kmail then ?
<matrixblue> try Thunderbird
<DanaG> I hit "check" -- and boom, new updates.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: its Alpha!
<BUGabundo> I get updates minutes after I check for updates
<IntuitiveNipple> But isn't it go from Alpha to Beta, not Alpha to Zebra!?
<DanaG> That's the thing... it didn't "Check" at all!
<DanaG> It just plain showed two-day-old updates.
<crdlb> "Fixed a problem that caused nvidia-installer to remove Compiz's libglx.so"
<crdlb> wat
<matrixblue> I would be using completely open source if I could find a replacement for Onenote, Photoshop Flash and Dreamweaver
<xtknight> crdlb, the old behavior was to do the notification (auto_launch=1) wasnt it?
<crdlb> xtknight: no, auto_launch means auto-launch update-manager
<xtknight> the description of that key is eluding me
<crdlb> update-notifier still runs with it enabled, it just doesn't show the icon
<Cycom> crdlb: so if I uncheck it, I get my little orange icon back? :)
<xtknight> oh ok
<BUGabundo> DanaG: specially with so many packages installed
<BUGabundo> $ dpkg -l | grep -c ii 2762
<BUGabundo> matrixblue: are you offering to develop those tools ?
<Cycom> crdlb: but if I disable it, it'll show the icon, or...
<xtknight> Cycom, =false means it shows the icon
<xtknight> the description makes no sense
<Cycom> auto-launch = false, yes?
<xtknight> correct
<Cycom> ok. good.
<crdlb> the description is lacking in (important) detail
<DanaG> Shouldn't there be a ui in "settings" for that gconf key?
<xtknight> now, does anyone's VLC pulse output plugin completely not work?
<DanaG> That'd fix a lot of people's complaints.
<crdlb> it rambles on too long about the new behavior
<xtknight> and why isn't the pulse plugin installed with vlc by default.....because it's broken?
<BUGabundo> so who beats this pidgin plugin list http://paste.ubuntu.com/131372/ ?
<Cycom> I don't use plugins for most software
<BUGabundo> at least you guys have sound!!!!
<cwillu> crdlb, dunno then, I guess it works.  I thought I remembered some outcry about that though
<xtknight> BUGabundo, sort of
<xtknight> BUGabundo, we have pulseaudio
<BUGabundo> I only work until suspend by using OSS
<xtknight> that's different than sound :D
<Cycom> BUGabundo: I don't on my HP mini 1030nr. hoping for an update soon ;)
<BUGabundo> PA and ALSA both dead
<BUGabundo> DAMN
<xtknight> BUGabundo, how come
<BUGabundo> did the SI units changed again???
<xtknight> BUGabundo, "pulseaudio -vvv" what does it report?
<BUGabundo> I used to see stuff like 7.8GiBs
<Cycom> guh. stupid pulseaudio regression.
<DanaG> Over the break, I'm gonna' try Ubuntu on a Sharp Zaurus (ARM-based).
<BUGabundo> now I see 8GBs
<Cycom> not pulseaudio. totem
<xtknight> Cycom, what audio adapter
<Cycom> Want. To be able. To open. DVDS!
<xtknight> oh ok
<DanaG> weirdest SI unit i've ever seen: "Go"
<DanaG> a 640Go hard drive.
<xtknight> totem has always been low on the pole
<Cycom> xtknight: snd-hda-intel.  it's a jacksense bug. dtchen is working on it.
<DanaG> wtf is a go?
<Cycom> xtknight: well it worked in 8.10
<DanaG> A different locale, that's what. =þ
<Cycom> xtknight: and it's the only one that works with my media keys.
<xtknight> Cycom, well my snd-hda-intel  is working now
<xtknight> Cycom, u just need to fix your default.pa
<DanaG> I guess I'm lucky: my hda-intel works fine.
<xtknight> and set tsched=0
<Cycom> xtknight: and that fixes jack-sensing problems?
<BUGabundo> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/131378/
<xtknight> i thought jacksense was only some really new 2.6.29 thing no one used
<alex_mayorga> miro: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.1-0ubuntu3 is installed. ??
<xtknight> i dont think that's relevant to ur problem
 * DanaG is using the 2.6.29 kernel.
<xtknight> i could be wrong
<Cycom> xtknight: where is default.pa?
<xtknight> Cycom, /etc/pulse
<Cycom> xtknight: I get sound on headphones but not on speakers
<xtknight> Cycom, oh
<xtknight> well i donno about that
<xtknight> laptop?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/284319
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284319 in linux "mute, brightness buttons on new HP 6930p laptop" [Undecided,New]
<Cycom> xtknight: yeah. netbook.
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: poke mantainer or file bug and also add python
<BUGabundo> must have to do with python 2.6 migration
<DanaG> for me, /usr/bin/python is python2.5.
<Cycom> mute and brightness work fine. it's just the sound on the speakers.
<xtknight> Cycom, ya no clue how to fix that but i thought there was something in alsamixer to do it
<DanaG> My issues with my laptop are different.
<Cycom> xtknight: dtchen told me it was a problem with jack sensing due to the new system.
<DanaG> =þ
<xtknight> Cycom, then he's probably right
<xtknight> i thought maybe there would be a manual way around it
<Cycom> xtknight: I figured :)
<BUGabundo> xtknight: saw anything useful?
<DanaG> I'm pondering getting one of those business netbooks.
<Cycom> but yeah, my totem problem is that I can't play ISOs in totem anymore. worked fine in 8.10
<DanaG> Same hard drive tray as my EliteBook, it so happens.
<xtknight> BUGabundo, well try  "killall pulseaudio" a few times and then "pulseaudio -vvv"
<xtknight> it says it's already running
<BUGabundo> its always running
<BUGabundo> it auto spawns
<xtknight> yeah but i need -vvv
<xtknight> verbose
<alex_mayorga> BuGabundo, you mean to file a bug on both python and miro?
<BUGabundo> yes
<xtknight> "killall pulseaudio;killall pulseaudio;killall pulseaudio;killall pulseaudio;pulseaudio -vvv"  try that
<xtknight> and pastebin
<xtknight> it doesnt autospawn unless you start playing something
<theholyduck> pulseaudio is evil anyway :P
<theholyduck> evil and USELESS
<DanaG> Not for me.
<BUGabundo> D: module-rtp-recv.c: Requesting rewind due to end of underrun
<BUGabundo> D: module-null-sink.c: Requested to rewind 352800 bytes.
<DanaG> For me, it's very useful.
<BUGabundo> a bunch of those
<xtknight> BUGabundo, me too.
<theholyduck> DanaG, how so?
<xtknight> with vlc
<BUGabundo> filling my terminal xtknight
<xtknight> BUGabundo, what player are you using
<DanaG> I happen to use two sound cards at the same time -- it lets me switch stuff between the two on the fly.
<theholyduck> DanaG, jack?
<BUGabundo> just nothing
<BUGabundo> NOTHING
<BUGabundo> pidgin maybe
<DanaG> I leave web audio on the hda card, and put music on the offboard surround sound card.
<xtknight> BUGabundo, ya pidgin perhaps
<theholyduck> its far less buggy than pulse
<cwillu> theholyduck, I use it all the time to get my laptop playing through the main speakers when I'm at home, and more importantly, to get it to play through my headphones on my main machine when I'm working on more than one machine after 2am
<theholyduck> and way more features
<DanaG> It has network streaming, too, but it's broken in 0.9.15 for some reason.
<xtknight> i dunno i mean my vlc pulse plugin does the same thing BUGabundo
<theholyduck> cwillu, and this is impossible with alsa? or jack?
<xtknight> i think vlc's just buggy
<theholyduck> how?
<xtknight> or vlc's pulse plugin
<theholyduck> xtknight, vlc is buggy. always has been. always will be
<DanaG> And in 0.9.15, it can switch speaker modes on the fly, too.
<theholyduck> dont use it
<BUGabundo> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu.com/131380/
<cwillu> theholyduck, with alsa, quite
<pitwalker> how can I find symbol table (dbg or dbgsym package) for this: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there a USB 2 7.1 device with drivers?
<DanaG> So I can use my audigy2 (not with new laptop!) in stereo, 4, or 6 channels.
<theholyduck> cwillu, what i never really got is why they didnt implement a network audio in jack
<DanaG> My Turtle Beach SRM works in 8-channel mode only, for some reason...
<theholyduck> instead of making audio on linux buggy and unsatble
<theholyduck> with pulse
<DanaG> ... but the rear channels are not usable, for some reason.
<DanaG>  Or rather, the SIDE channels.
<DanaG> Rear works fine.
<theholyduck> basicly the only thing pulse has on jack is network audio
<cwillu> theholyduck, so, I can't do that with jack either then?
<theholyduck> but it implements everything ELSE horribly
<DanaG> Try unplugging a sound card while playing to it in jack... what does the app do?
<xtknight> well pulse tried to fix the problems but made them worse
<xtknight> temporarily
<bobbob1016> Anyone know how to get a tablet working in Jaunty?  I just installed the latest alpha, and can't find a tutorial or anything for wacom.  Any ideas?
<theholyduck> xtknight, permanently if you ask me :P
<DanaG> And what does jack do?
<cwillu> bobbob1016, should be able to just plug it in
<crdlb> we're not asking you
<theholyduck> DanaG, route audio from anywhere to anywhee :P
<xtknight> dude they're just making it way too complicated.  and insisting it stay that way
<xtknight> all this hal stuff
<DanaG> When you unplug a sound card, I mean.
<theholyduck> DanaG, should handle it just fine.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, it can also send audio to multiple devices at the same time.
<theholyduck> jack is veeery resilient
<xtknight> glitchless audio.... n why should be audio glitch in the first place
<crdlb> xtknight: do you want hotplug?
<DanaG> That is, if you want to watch a movie with a friend, with both of you using headphones... you can do that.
<DanaG> Just add a usb headset adapter.
<theholyduck> DanaG, im doing that with alsa
<theholyduck> allready
<xtknight> crdlb, no
<DanaG> And enable the "combined" sink.
<theholyduck> i dont see the problem :P
<bobbob1016> cwillu, It is the screen, the laptop is a convertable, as in touchscreen laptop
<crdlb> xtknight: really? :)
<IntuitiveNipple> pitwalker: Try http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/g/glibc/
<xtknight> crdlb, hotplug a sound card? come on man
<xtknight> lol
<bobbob1016> gateway m275 to be exact
<DanaG> AAnd it even synchronizes them in terms of timing.
<theholyduck> DanaG, i got mplayer setup to map ALL the alsa channels to stereo headphones :P
<crdlb> xtknight: hotplug in general
<DanaG> random: http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4796
<crdlb> and yes, sometimes a sound card (usb)
<cwillu> bobbob1016, don't search for jaunty, just search for ubuntu wacom, there's tonnes of info available
<xtknight> crdlb, i don't want hotplug capability with sound when it sacrifices the other 99.999999999% of my use
<cwillu> bobbob1016, the screen is just a normal display, the only trick is getting the calibration right, for which there are tutorials
<BUGabundo> xtknight: I've hot plug an usb card
<bobbob1016> cwillu, I found one for intrepid, and it didn't work, which is why I asked here.
<theholyduck> DanaG, soo yes. i got 5 +1 +2 stereo headphone plugs
<theholyduck> on my current alsa settup
<xtknight> crdlb, but sure hotplug sounds great
<xtknight> hehe
<theholyduck> you dont need pulse for that
<xtknight> i'll take a large hotplug with fries
<DanaG> I could even play the app to both stereo headphones AND usb surround... with good timing, too.
<DanaG> at the same time.
<DanaG> And synchronized.
<crdlb> xtknight: ok, how about flash drives? :)
<theholyduck> DanaG, again. diffrent mplayer -af and i can do the same :P
<crdlb> (you brought hal into this ...)
<xtknight> crdlb, lol well i like HAL..  in fact i love HAL...but not pulseaudio's hal
<BUGabundo> lol
<theholyduck> DanaG, ofcourse i use a soundcard with more than 1 audio out
<bobbob1016> cwillu, It said the basic "Add stuff to xorg.conf" and it said to add to one section which I couldn't find in jaunty's xorg.
<DanaG> Yeah, but will they come out at the same time?
<DanaG> as in, no hideous echo?
<xtknight> HAL can coexist peacefully with static
<theholyduck> DanaG, well since my 1 soundcard has a buttloud of ports out
<DanaG> ah.  Mine doesn't.
<bobbob1016> stuff = lines of definitions about the touchscreen
<DanaG> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/tb_srm/
<xtknight> or we need the ability for HAL to at least act static
<xtknight> for sure
<theholyduck> id say yes
<theholyduck> i dont NEED to sync between 3 audio cards
<cwillu> bobbob1016, you probably shouldn't be running an alpha if an xorg section being missing is a roadblock :/
<theholyduck> DanaG, but jack could do that
<xtknight> who wants their primary sound device changing everytime they reboot?
<DanaG> Mine doesn't!
<theholyduck> DanaG, pulse audio is just a poorly implemented jack clone
<theholyduck> with networking
<DanaG> It stays on onboard for primary.
<cwillu> bobbob1016, that being said, you can regenerate an old-style xorg.conf file via Xorg -configure
<DanaG> No random changes.
<crdlb> theholyduck: no, it's a clone of vista's audio server
<theholyduck> crdlb, but it does everything jack does
<xtknight> mine is all over the place, because of 1) kernel module loading order; 2) module-hal-detect
<theholyduck> just worse
<DanaG> Just have to install padevchooser and pavumeter.
<theholyduck> alot worse
<crdlb> which is tbh, a good thing to copy
<alex_mayorga> anyone can please confirm https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/miro/+bug/343007 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343007 in miro "Miro won't install in Ubuntu 9.04" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> xtknight: you have two of the same sort of sound card?
<xtknight> DanaG, nopes two different ones
<DanaG> That's the only thing that'd make it swap for me.
<xtknight> snd-cmipci snd-hda-intel
<bobbob1016> cwillu, I'm not an idiot, I just didn't want to add to my xorg.  I know the xorg configure thing, I just thought since it didn't work the same in intrepid, it wouldn't in jaunty.  And no, this isn't by any means my main machine...
<DanaG> Other than that, they get persistent naming.
<xtknight> DanaG, well padevchooser is cool i didnt know about it
<DanaG> random: I'm considering one of these:  http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4796
<xtknight> unfortunately it wasnt obvious in the default install
<theholyduck> crdlb, i still dont see why they couldnt just implement  a slightly improved jack interface and a network audio submodule for itø.
<DanaG> yeah, default install sucks.
<theholyduck> and saved themself and us alot of trouble
<DanaG> NO way to set default card.
<bobbob1016> cwillu, Still "sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" right?
<DanaG> No way to move apps between cards.
<xtknight> yup
<cwillu> bobbob1016, Xorg -configure
<xtknight> pulseaudio with all the problems and none of the advantages
<xtknight> is what the default install is
<xtknight> that needs to change
<BUGabundo> xtknight: they removed the NEW audio applet cause it was too cofusing
<DanaG> And useless!
<DanaG> NO way to unmute sliders.
<BUGabundo> imagine ppl with pv by default
<DanaG> Still no way to have per-app devices.
<DanaG> New audio app WAS useless.
 * DanaG considers getting one of these:  http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4796
<xtknight> well i'd be happy if they plugged in pavucontrol as the applet
<DanaG> Oh yeah, something interesting my adi1988 card can do: two simultaneous, different-source capture streams.
<DanaG> Unfortunately, PA doesn't tie itself into both -- just into one.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG, might I suggest www.kidsoncomputers.org to get rid of the old one ;)
<DanaG> We have quite a few old systems around here:
<DanaG> p2 266 laptop with 128 RAM.
<DanaG> celeron 700 with 256 RAM.
<theholyduck> akgraner, why would you want to get rid of the old one?
<theholyduck> old computers makes the best fun
<DanaG> p4-celeron with 512.
<DanaG> 1.6ghz, that was.
<IntuitiveNipple> There's a general trend that is disturbing... replacing okay systems with new ones that have been developed in a Just-In-Time way rather than being clearly planned, agreed and tested.
<DanaG> And two Athlon XP-M 1200MHz laptops.
<alex_mayorga> we'll take that last one any day
<crdlb> theholyduck: lennart has explained why jack is not a fit
<DanaG> One 512 meg, one 768.
<alex_mayorga> DanaG: please PM if you feel charitable
<DanaG> Hmm, they're all my dad's systems, though -- I'd have to ask him first.
<BUGabundo> guys let me know if you have old (even non working ) HW
<DanaG> Right now the p4 one with nv17 is my "spare", "backup" computer.
<theholyduck> meh. i couldnt donate boxes to it if i wanted.
<BUGabundo> our local HackLab will take ANYHTING
<theholyduck> norway doesnt have poverty
<theholyduck> so there really isnt any poor children to donate computers to
<alex_mayorga> ship them to Mexico then :)
<theholyduck> alex_mayorga, that would be expensive
<theholyduck> id rather have fun with them here
<BUGabundo> I'm in portugal
<BUGabundo> its closer
<BUGabundo> lol
<alex_mayorga> we're working with an international carrier for cheap shipping
<theholyduck> alex_mayorga, well i DO have 17 boxes above a 1.2ghz celeron level :P
<IntuitiveNipple> It's a shame you can't do with a computer what you can do with pen and paper... message in a bottle :)
<BUGabundo> damn
<theholyduck> IntuitiveNipple, never heard of a usb pen!
<soulasassin> lmao
 * digitaloktay is listening to Eagles - One Of These Nights (Music Non Stop) from Rockland [Amarok]
<IntuitiveNipple> It don't *do* anything though
<DanaG> handy: http://www.publicsurplus.com
<BUGabundo> theholyduck: setting up a cluster ?
<xtknight> how about usb penpals
<xtknight> ;P
<theholyduck> BUGabundo, i might
<BUGabundo> with the new tools
<theholyduck> most of the boxes arent doing anything usefull currently
<BUGabundo> on jaunty
<theholyduck> BUGabundo, but then the WHY BOTHER argument comes.
<BUGabundo> euchalipt
<theholyduck> i got a quad core phenom box
<BUGabundo> eucalyptus-cloud
<theholyduck> its not like i really NEED to offload computing
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> start compling stuff
<theholyduck> BUGabundo, i allready am
<theholyduck> i compile and encode on a regular basis
<DanaG> Here's my primary system: http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4631
<DanaG> -- but with FireGL V5700 (HD3650) instead of Quadro.
<BUGabundo> I love to see ppl testing KDE playground or OOo
<theholyduck> but the phenoms have pretty absurdly fast sse2 extensions
<BUGabundo> Nuno Pinheiro from Oxygen uses 5 PCs to cut compile time
<DanaG> Now they even sell the thing with quad-core!
<theholyduck> soo encoding is very fast
<DanaG> Oh hell, even thier consumer laptops offer quad-core nowadays.  And same for desktops.
<theholyduck> DanaG, shitty quads though.
<DanaG> random: http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=324161
<DanaG> http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=324071
<BUGabundo> dtchen: you missed the all audio talk of the day
<theholyduck> there are only 2 quads worth anything in my book. the phenoms cause they are dirt cheap and still fast and the i7's because they are fast one a entirely new level
<DanaG> And both AMD and Intel.
<BUGabundo> guys go relax a bit http://www.funtasticus.com/20090311/hump-day-hotties-march-11-2009/
<DanaG> hump day?
<DanaG> whaa?
<BUGabundo> NTFW of course
<DanaG> oh, and NSFW, by the way.
 * digitaloktay is listening to Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Relax (Come Fighting) (Music Non Stop) from Rockland [Amarok]
<BUGabundo> its funtasticus... 90% of the content is NSFW
<theholyduck> BUGabundo, meh too big boobs
<theholyduck> in other news. aptsh is awesome
<theholyduck> whenever you have to do alot of apt work
<BUGabundo> theholyduck: is there such a thing?
<DanaG> Speaking of boobs, one time I was channel-flipping and ran across a pic of somebody with watermelon-sized.  My immediate thought: Ouch, back pain!
<BUGabundo> http://media.ebaumsworld.com/picture/Turbofist911/BigBoobs.png
<dtchen> BUGabundo: ?
<DanaG> back pain -> too big!
<BUGabundo> dtchen: hey
<BUGabundo> DanaG: eehe
<BUGabundo> I had a friend at school that a reduce op to make them smaller
<theholyduck> BUGabundo, i like them small :P
<theholyduck> <3<3<3<3 aptsh
<DanaG> random: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Konachan.com%20-%2017601.jpg
<BUGabundo> http://img.funtasticus.com/2008/nov/031109daily/daily_20.jpg you have to see this one and its SFW
<theholyduck> DanaG, meh. clamp is overrated
<DanaG> here's something hideous:
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/safari4.png
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/safari4_2.png
<DanaG> ♥ Apple.  Not.
<theholyduck> DanaG, soo why are you posting a random clamp related pic?
<theholyduck> it confuses and infuriates me
 * DanaG is feeling random.
<theholyduck> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f57/mikkikoron3/1191157497405.jpg then
<DanaG> whatever.
<DanaG> Can't say I know who that is.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and if you go up a level, I have other random stuff.
<theholyduck> they call him "zetsubou sensei"
<theholyduck> teacher despair :P
<theholyduck> he spends all his time trying to kill himself
<theholyduck> or despairing at how horrible the world is
<DanaG> Lovely.
<theholyduck> DanaG, its great comedy
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette
<theholyduck> DanaG, also hes the teacher of a class of social misfits
<theholyduck> whats with all the ccs stuff?
 * DanaG wonders which'll happen first: working fglrx for Jaunty, or working power management in radeon.
<theholyduck> ccs is just nanoha for kids
<theholyduck> well in the other order actually
<theholyduck> nanoha is ccs for adults
<DanaG> Vocal dramas -- hilarious.
<DanaG> Can't say I've ever seen that other series.
<DanaG> Nanoha.
<theholyduck> DanaG, well some guys noticed that most magical girl series are watched by small girls and 20-30 year old men
<theholyduck> soo they condensed everything that appeal to that older demographic
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/omgbanana.gif
<theholyduck> and added alot more adultness :P
<theholyduck> better art, the works
<theholyduck> and released a magical girl series for adults
<theholyduck> wich became nanoha
<DanaG> HP netbook theme:  http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-glassybleu.png
<theholyduck> my latest screengrab
<theholyduck> http://la.gg/upl/ffmpeg_options.png :p
 * BUGabundo and we got 200% OT
<DanaG> My theme (though I've changed my wallpaper to be the gdm background): http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot-orange.png
<DanaG> er
<theholyduck> im working on a building various media packages system :P
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot.png
<theholyduck> its like make menuconfig for building multimedia stuff
<digitaloktay> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzE0NA , NVIDIA Pushes Out New Driver With No Change-Log
<herenbdy> heya, just upgraded to Jaunty Jackelope for the heck of it, and cannot compile my Qt4 app, as -lGL cannot be found
<DanaG> oh yeah, have I described how kickass my laptop is?  It is.
<DanaG> s/kickass/badass/
<herenbdy> using nvidia's version 180 drivers
<DanaG> Gets 4 hours in Windows; right now it's half that in Linux.
<theholyduck> DanaG, i was looking at this "laptop"
<crdlb> herenbdy: nvidia-glx-180-dev or similar
<alex_mayorga> Anyone doing Bluetooth A2DP on 9.04?
<theholyduck> with quad core when no other laptops had it
<theholyduck> 3 hardrives and a bluray drive
<theholyduck> though it was as thick as a model m
<theholyduck> soo couldnt really be called a LAPTOP
<DanaG> Mine actually IS a laptop.  15.4".
<herenbdy> mobile desktop
<DanaG> 1920x1200 -- sweet.
<herenbdy> and thanks crdlb, that worked
<theholyduck> DanaG, i dont like how nobody does new 4:3 or 5:4 monitors anymore
<theholyduck> widescreens suck
<cwillu> digitaloktay, I'm gonna guess that somebody is gonna lose a job over that
<BUGabundo> mine is 13.3"
<BUGabundo> older laptop was 12.1"
<BUGabundo> 2KGs
<DanaG> 16:9 is really really stupid.
<DanaG> Watch a 16:9 video on a 16:10 display... you have room for a seek bar and subtitles.
<crdlb> why?
<BUGabundo> 16:10 I like it
<crdlb> those don't stay on the screen all the time
<DanaG> Watch it on 16:9.... oops, they have to go ON TOP OF THE VIDEO.
<crdlb> the same thing happens with 4:3 video and 4:3 screens ...
<BUGabundo> VLC TOP
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> always used it
<DanaG> 1920x1200 rocks.
<theholyduck> crdlb, meh subtitles suck in the black space and you cant really fit them anyway
<crdlb> what's that?
<BUGabundo> places the video close on the top bar
<BUGabundo> leaving all space on the bottom
<theholyduck> crdlb, 16:10 :P
<theholyduck> meh i just use mplayer
<theholyduck> no seek bar
<crdlb> theholyduck: I wasn't the one saying 16:10 was good
<theholyduck> crdlb, i realized that nao:P
<BUGabundo> I like 16:10 for Desktop
<BUGabundo> not video
<theholyduck> BUGabundo, 16:10 is too wide
<IntuitiveNipple> pulseaudio logging has just caused the /var/ file-system to run out of space
<theholyduck> 5:4 is a much better desktop resolution in my book :P
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: ??? really?
 * BUGabundo checks df
<IntuitiveNipple> loads of errors every second... look
<IntuitiveNipple> -rw-r----- 1 syslog   adm  233504768 2009-03-14 23:06 user.log
<IntuitiveNipple> -rw-r----- 1 syslog   adm  233881600 2009-03-15 02:21 syslog
<IntuitiveNipple> -rw-r----- 1 syslog   adm  597937277 2009-03-14 06:43 user.log.0
<IntuitiveNipple> -rw-r----- 1 syslog   adm  598049775 2009-03-14 08:20 syslog.0
<BUGabundo> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda1             9.3G  8.5G  322M  97% /
<BUGabundo> bahhhh
<BUGabundo> 322MiBs?
 * BUGabundo runs baooba
<IntuitiveNipple> Masses of "pulseaudio[5417]: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large: 13835058055282070656 bytes (418293515883 ms) Most likely this is a Linux bug. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers."
<crimsun> yes, i know about it
<crimsun> it requires a linux patch that's fairly nasty
<IntuitiveNipple> pulseaudio -k solved that for now
<crimsun> i'm trying to break it into smaller parts so it's mergeable for 9.04
<crimsun> well, i can lower the severity of that log message
<IntuitiveNipple> Daniel, I don't envy you! I've thought this past few weeks you've got the worst task going!
<crimsun> since i already know the cause
<crimsun> yeah, it's lovely.
<crimsun> i love spending every non-work moment fixing these things.
<BUGabundo> crimsun: I already have a liveusb
<BUGabundo> tomorrow I'll boot it and see if I have audio
<BUGabundo> anything you want me to log?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: ok
<crimsun> BUGabundo: yes, /var/log/syslog will have some PA debugging messages
<BUGabundo> pulseaudio -vvv ?
<crimsun> (or /var/log/messages)
<BUGabundo> will do
<crimsun> sure, you could kill it and run it in the foreground with -vvv
 * BUGabundo hopes 2:30 am doesn't make me forget
<crimsun> yeah, the spam issue is pretty nasty.
<IntuitiveNipple> crimsum: Is there some reason that, to me, it seems as if the upstream development of pulse/alsa/kernel seem to be disconnected from each other to cause all the grief we're seeing?
<BUGabundo> spam?
<crimsun> BUGabundo: the logging level of snd_pcm_avail_update() causing /var/log to be consumed
<SeveredCross> IntuitiveNipple: It doesn't help that ALSA is a shitty API.
<crimsun> i.e., what IntuitiveNipple and many others are experiencing
<IntuitiveNipple> ouch! "mount: could not find any free loop device"
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: how many have you ?
<IntuitiveNipple> 7
<BUGabundo> AFAIK loop comes with 64 devices
<IntuitiveNipple> no, 8 (0 - 7)
<IntuitiveNipple> No, 8 by default unless max_loop=X is on the kernel command line
<IntuitiveNipple> Damn... this not using modules is all very well until you need to reload one with different parameters!
<IntuitiveNipple> Now I need to reboot to increase that and add it to all the grub menu entries
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> we can't have it all
<BUGabundo> either its speed or funcionality
<cwillu> IntuitiveNipple, you say 'all the grub menu entries' as if it was harder than editing one kopt= line :p
<cwillu> IntuitiveNipple, you _do_ know about kopt=, right?
<BUGabundo> and update-grub latter
<BUGabundo> or we don't need that anymore?
<BUGabundo> its runtime isn't it now?
<cwillu> no, you still need to update-grub
<cwillu> the file is read by grub at boot, but update-grub takes commented entries and updates the real entries
<IntuitiveNipple> cwillu: That too, but I have manual additions for various debugging variations so it is more difficult than just doing update-grub
<cwillu> IntuitiveNipple, manual stuff should be outside the automagic kernels list section
<cwillu> IntuitiveNipple, and kopt already has provisions for particular version numbers within the managed section
<IntuitiveNipple> No, not the way I need to work. I need some options in the auto-generated entries for testing
<cwillu> IntuitiveNipple, altoptions=
<cwillu> IntuitiveNipple, I win?
<IntuitiveNipple> huh?
<cwillu> did you look at altoptions=
<IntuitiveNipple> No, it's not that straightforward as I said.
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm needing to constantly set/change different permutations of kernel params so I have to manage them manually
<IntuitiveNipple> right - with /var/ now having space the PXE-netboot menu was able to accept the new Xubuntu entry, and now the kernel command line is amended for max_loop=24 there will be enough loop devices for all the PXE/NFS live-CD image mounts, so... time to reboot :)
 * cwillu thinks IntuitiveNipple is missing what altoptions does, but anyways :p
<cwillu> (you can have more than one)
<IntuitiveNipple> I doubt that very much :)
<IntuitiveNipple> cwillu: I do kernel development, so from minute to minute I'll have diffferent options set and testing/comparing on different kernel versions, so kopt/altoptions just doesn't work well for that scenario
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: so do it on boot ?
<cwillu> nah, that's just a good way to leave something out or forget what you just tested
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: Not the best way to go since I easily forget what I want to test within 10 seconds unless it's hard-coded :)
<IntuitiveNipple> right... if this goes well I shall be back :p
<crimsun> IntuitiveNipple: workaround for that syslog DoS committed
<BUGabundo> what are you talking about? I forget
<BUGabundo> yay dan
<IntuitiveNipple> let's see if kexec will choose to handle this
<cwillu> I still think that altoptions=(testing combo one) max_loop=24\naltoptions=(other workaround re: foo) root=/bar, etc
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: pastebin one or 2 of your menu.lst
<cwillu> yes, you get more entries on each kernel, but it sounded like you were updating the same options for at least a couple kernels
<BUGabundo> cwillu: he is not here now
<cwillu> ya, the line was almost done anyway :p
<BUGabundo> hehe
<IntuitiveNipple> Did I hear someone mention earlier that the iwl3945 driver isn't loading?
<SeveredCross> Loading for me.
<BUGabundo> (02:55:35 AM) freenode: IntuitiveNipple: pastebin one or 2 of your menu.lst
<BUGabundo> (02:55:43 AM) IntuitiveNipple left the room (quit: Remote closed the connection).
<BUGabundo> (02:56:01 AM) cwillu: yes, you get more entries on each kernel, but it sounded like you were updating the same options for at least a couple kernels
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: I did
<BUGabundo> after suspend to RAM
<BUGabundo> faild Twice today
<IntuitiveNipple> Hmm, it ain't starting at boot
<IntuitiveNipple> sudo modprobe iwl3945
<IntuitiveNipple> WARNING: Error inserting led_class (/lib/modules/2.6.28-9-generic/kernel/drivers/leds/led-class.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<IntuitiveNipple> WARNING: Error inserting mac80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.28-9-generic/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<IntuitiveNipple> FATAL: Error inserting iwl3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.28-9-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl3945.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<IntuitiveNipple> oh great: [  379.889060] cfg80211: Unknown parameter `ieee80211_regdom'
<BUGabundo> didn't get that
<BUGabundo> much less. not a booy
<BUGabundo> I had to reboot to get it fixed
<IntuitiveNipple> Drat! The cause is #CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY is not set
<IntuitiveNipple> changed since -7-generic
<BUGabundo> bed time 3am
<BUGabundo> see you guys tomorrow
<IntuitiveNipple> sorted. Have to remove the manual option from /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf if the regulatory domain had been set manually before wireless-crda was available
<Cycom> is there a way to disable auto-iso mounting in jaunty?
<Cycom> I don't WANT to open it as an archive.
<Cycom> opening it with totem causes it to mount the iso and then do nothing in totem
<IntuitiveNipple> sounds like a mime-type kind of issue... thinks its an archive and so it should inspect it :)
<Cycom> IntuitiveNipple: but even if I set the default application as totem-xine, it mounts the iso
<Cycom> even if I just add it to the playlist, it mounts the iso.
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah, that sounds like it reacting to the hal detection
<IntuitiveNipple> I think in Nautilus, you can change the automounting reactions
<IntuitiveNipple> Look at Nautilus Edit > Preferences > Media
<Cycom> ISO isn't on there.
<Cycom> wait!
<IntuitiveNipple> the check boxes
<Cycom> browse media when inserted?
<Cycom> even with media Never prompt or start programs on media insertion checked, it still mounts the ISO
<IntuitiveNipple> That does sound annoying
<Cycom> yeah.
<Cycom> especially when I've ripped most of my DVDs so I can watch them on my netbook.
<IntuitiveNipple> I remember in Hardy there were two places to affect that, but I *think* that has been rationalised now
<IntuitiveNipple> Ooo I love this PXE booting... no more burning various CDs to test :)
<IntuitiveNipple> With my luck I'll end up getting a system that can't do PXE next :D
<Cycom> I think there's a way to drop a CD in and use PXE from that point on.
<IntuitiveNipple> I like being able to customise the Live-CD configuration by exploding the ISO to a directory... makes debugging live-CD issues a breeze
<Cycom> IntuitiveNipple: the question is, where can you change it?
<billisnice> anyone tried 9.04 on the dell mini 9?
<Cycom> billisnice: yeah.
<IntuitiveNipple> I use that combined with netconsole to capture the boot
<Cycom> billisnice: it's decent. few little bugs with audio still, jack sensing specifically, but otherwise good.
<IntuitiveNipple> Cycom: I'm not sure!
<billisnice> is there a forum with info on how to install ubuntu over xp?
<billisnice> on the mini 9
<IntuitiveNipple> Doesn't the ISO need mounting to access its files?
<Cycom> IntuitiveNipple: yeah, but not to play media like a DVD iso.
<IntuitiveNipple> how do you cause it?
<IntuitiveNipple> just use totem to playlist an ISO that is a non-data-disk image?
<Cycom> yeah
<Cycom> a dvd image will mount correctly, and you can view the files on it.
<DanaG> How do you get git to discard all local changes to a tree?
<Cycom> but it won't play in totem.  the old behavior is to just play the iso.
<Cycom> IntuitiveNipple: if you just do totem-xine dvd://path/to/dvd/image it'll play
<DanaG> ah, git reset --hard
<Cycom> anyone know how this auto-mount is done?
<IntuitiveNipple> DanaG: git reset --hard won't touch files that aren't in the index though.
<DanaG> eh, it's a tree that somehow got modified, not intentionally -- so files not in the index, should get trampled on when I re-Make the thing, anyway.
<DanaG> I'm going to try the nouveau drm on the nv17.
<IntuitiveNipple> I was trying that last week but it wasn't a happy bunny
<DanaG> Master is probably the best thing to try with, right?
<DanaG> Not some special modesetting branch.
<DanaG> Last time I tried the nvidia 96 binary, it merely hung at session login.
<DanaG> And then when I did killall -9 compiz, Xorg restarted.
<DanaG> Is there any way to get radeon to dither?
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought radeon had been dithering for years :p
<Cycom> where are gconf schemas stored?
<Cycom> I want to try altering one, but gconf-editor doesn't have the ability to
<IntuitiveNipple> Cycom, what does this report? gconftool-2 --get /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount
<Cycom> IntuitiveNipple: true
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, change it
<IntuitiveNipple> gconftool-2 --set --type bool /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount false
<Cycom> IntuitiveNipple: would I need to do anything else to apply it or does the mounting of the Apollo 13 iso prove it didn't work?
<IntuitiveNipple> Maybe nautilus needs restarting... might be worth trying to log-out and log-in again
<DanaG> argh, stupid gnome-power-manager uses the OLD osd for brightness.
<Cycom> IntuitiveNipple: no dice.
<IntuitiveNipple> Cycom: The only thing I can think then is this is Totem doing it
<Cycom> IntuitiveNipple: except that double clicking on the iso has the same effect.
<IntuitiveNipple> ahh... scratch that then :D
<picklesworth> DanaG: It didn't before. That's a regression from when the capability names changed. Bug still needs to be noticed, I guess...
<IntuitiveNipple> Cycom: What does file -i <file.iso> report as the mime type?
<picklesworth> Dead easy to fix, though. There should be a recent update to gnome-settings-daemon's media keys plugin. You could probably almost copy + paste it.
<Cycom> IntuitiveNipple: application/x-iso9660-image
<IntuitiveNipple> okay, so, you've got something set previously that always mounts it... I had that happen and I can't recall now how I fixed it
<IntuitiveNipple> It's the "Open with..." issue. Ahhh! right-click the file choose properties and change it there I think
<Cycom> already set to "Movie Player (Xine)
<Cycom> "
<Cycom> good try though :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Nothing set to "Archive Mounter"
<IntuitiveNipple> ?
<Cycom> IntuitiveNipple: it's not mounting it as an archive. It's mounting it as a _VOLUME_
<Cycom> it shows up in my /home/<me>/.gvfs/
<Cycom> I imagine I should've mentioned that before :)
<Cycom> I can navigate to it through nautilus and browse it just like any other folder
<Cycom> if I open it with archive manager, it doesn't mount it. go figure XD
<DanaG> ARGH!
<DanaG> nouveau module won't load.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f2dee49a4
<DanaG> Disagrees about symbol versions.
<DanaG> oh, I see....
<IntuitiveNipple> Cycom: I think this aspect of GVFS is the crux of your issue: "GVFS also offers a FUSE mountpoint in ~/.gvfs/ so that GVFS mounts can be exposed to legacy applications using standard POSIX IO"
<IntuitiveNipple> The other applicable sentence is "With the switch to GVFS, automounting and autostart are now handled directly by Nautilus rather than gnome-volume-manager"
<Cycom> IntuitiveNipple: so I need to be hitting GVFS with my config hammer. how do I change how it handles things?
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm not sure you need to. If the only mount you're worried about is in ~/.gvfs/ then that is 'by design'
<Cycom> IntuitiveNipple: I don't want gvfs to mount any iso that is ever touched by a gvfs-aware app though
<IntuitiveNipple> Looks like you'd need to hack the code for that
<Cycom> IntuitiveNipple: not to mention the fact that it breaks playing isos in totem, which worked in 8.10
<IntuitiveNipple> It is weird... I'm sure you've got some setting that is doing the auto-mounting when totem does it's thing. Maybe it is totem causing that
<Cycom> IntuitiveNipple: even with totem-xine or any other app as the default program for the iso, double clicking mounts it
<Cycom> arg. no, I'm wrong. archive manager doesn't.
<DanaG> ah, got it to work.
<DanaG> ugh, xorg is using like 40% of my CPU just drawing the desktop.
<bazhang> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 126 kB, installed size 420 kB
<DanaG> stupid nouveau.
<DanaG> Stupid nvidia.
<DanaG> Yeah, I really am glad for having ATI.
<DanaG> Granted, the nvidia I'm griping about is an old one... but at least ATI gives specs for the cards they desupport.
<DanaG> NVIDIA just says, screw you.
<DanaG> Something also seems to be absolutely SWAMPING my hard drive with activity -- and it only happens with noveau.
<jscinoz-m1330> Hi
<jscinoz-m1330> whats up with every process and its dog wanting to start pulseaudio if its not running....
<jscinoz-m1330> oh also.... why must pulseaudio be launched by dbus-launch for module-alsa-card to work?
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f4a5632ea
<DanaG> Yeah, nvidia 96 just plain doesn't work.
<DanaG> it segfaults Xorg.
<DanaG> Thanks, nvidia!
<DanaG> Makes me likely to buy your crap in the future... not.
<DanaG> Granted, it's old hardware, but I say, either make the damned thing work.... or give us the damned specs!
<DanaG> You can't have your cake and eat it too, or something like that.
<DanaG> Here's what it's doing now:
<DanaG> auto-login.  crash.
<DanaG> auto-login.  crash.
<DanaG> auto-login.  crash.
<DanaG> You get the point
<DanaG> you know, I think I may get a netbook for myself after all, as a real, usable spare system.
<DanaG> And then send this one off to whichever of the nouveau developers would be able to use it.
<jscinoz-m1330> DanaG: given nouveau a try lately? if you don't need 3d or suspend its pretty good :P
<DanaG> For me, it's not good -- it devours like 40% CPU.
<jscinoz-m1330> :(
<DanaG> And it makes SOMETHING... keep devouring disk activity.
<DanaG> And it makes 2/3 of my gnome panel applets just plain not load.
<DanaG> They crash, in fact.
<jscinoz-m1330> :(
<DanaG> 96.43.10 supports X server 1.6?  Oh rreally?  Yeah, and this laptop has a GeForce 4.
<DanaG> Nope, it's a 2MX that they CALL a 4.
<jscinoz-m1330> gah
<DanaG> =þ
<jscinoz-m1330> pulseaudio is even more retarded than it was in intrepid
<DanaG> It's just as true -- or rather, just as bullshit.
<jscinoz-m1330> :(
<jscinoz-m1330> pulseaudio cant even be run without X now it would appear
<jscinoz-m1330> which is bullshit.
 * DanaG shoves this laptop up nvidia's ass.
<DanaG> Excuse the profanity, but that's how much it sucks.
<DanaG> In fact, even an S3 Savage works better than this.
<jscinoz-m1330> :(
<jscinoz-m1330> DanaG: and i thought things sucked with my 8400m gs
<jscinoz-m1330> anyways, re pulsaudio not starting when x isnt running, here is the output of "pulseaudio" when run in a console http://pastebin.com/f7e76c0d6
<jscinoz-m1330> basically the daemon starts, but doesnt set up any of the local alsa devices, only a null output device
<Cycom> well, I do have some good news.
<Cycom> dtchen: jeeze dude, do you ever sleep?
<dtchen> Cycom: sleep is for people who don't have thousand-entry buglists.
<Cycom> dtchen: I don't have one of those, and I'm still up.
<jscinoz-m1330> grah pulseaudio
<jscinoz-m1330> its even more broken yay
<dtchen> Cycom: enjoy your freedom ;-)
<dtchen> jscinoz-m1330: yes, i know it's broken.
<dtchen> ("its even more broken" isn't very helpful to me if you want it shipping unbroken in jaunty. file a bug report, please.)
<jscinoz-m1330> dtchen: i mentioned above what the problem was and included a link to the pastebin of the output, but no one replied with an answer or requesting more informatino
<dtchen> jscinoz-m1330: which is nice, but that was prior to my joining.
<Cycom> dtchen: any news on the jack-sensing?
<jscinoz-m1330> dtchen: one moment
<maco> Cycom: its only 3am in our time zone. though dtchen WAS complaining about lack of sleep earlier today
<Cycom> maco: don't forget he was on till nearly one last night too.
<maco> Cycom: he was on a lot later than that
<dtchen> Cycom: i have a build running ATM. it takes about 75 minutes.
<jscinoz-m1330> dtchen: basically if X isnt running, pulseaudio starts but does not initalise the alsa devices and ends up running with only a null sink, paste of output: http://pastebin.com/f7e76c0d6
<Cycom> dtchen: wow. is that on a single box, or...?
<maco> Cycom: dont know if he was in IRC, but we were sitting in the same room on our laptops when i fell asleep on my laptop at 5am
<dtchen> Cycom: it's only vmlinux and sound/*
<dtchen> jscinoz-m1330: waiting for the page to load
<Cycom> dtchen: brings me right back to my gentoo days. "OK! I'm ready to install this thing. emerge <something>!" *wait three hours*
<dtchen> jscinoz-m1330: please killall pulseaudio;pulseaudio -vvv
<dtchen> jscinoz-m1330: then refresh the paste, please
<jscinoz-m1330> dtchen: one sec
<DanaG> Heh, guess what video driver I'm using now.
<Cycom> DanaG: vesa?
<DanaG> not quite.
<DanaG> But good guess.
<Cycom> DanaG: trick question, you're not running X?
<DanaG> I'm using fbdev... on nvidiafb.
<DanaG> =þ
<jscinoz-m1330> DanaG: oh lawd nvidiafb
<DanaG> Lower CPU usage than nouveau, for damn sure.
<Cycom> man, I wish I could figure out how to bypass this totem thing. why would opening an iso with totem MOUNT the iso in .gvfs and then not play it?
<jscinoz-m1330> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/f71164d42
<dtchen> jscinoz-m1330: 0.9.15-test5 from luke's (themuso's) ppa, i presume?
<jscinoz-m1330> dtchen: yes
<jscinoz-m1330> dtchen: same thing happens in the version in the jaunty repo
<dtchen> jscinoz-m1330: can you verify that `dbus-launch gdmsetup' works?
<DanaG> oh yeah, AP 0.9.15 doesn't do network streaming, for some reason...
<jscinoz-m1330> dtchen: why gdmsetup? and i'm not running an x server
<DanaG> the UI to enable it is greyed out, and even if you manually enable it, you get protocol errors.
<jscinoz-m1330> but dbus-launch pulseaudio does work
<dtchen> jscinoz-m1330: it was necessary to eliminate dbus-launch errors as a culprit
<dtchen> jscinoz-m1330: however, it seems much more elementary than that
<jscinoz-m1330> dtchen: how come it works when i do dbus-launch pulseaudio
<dtchen> jscinoz-m1330: you're explicitly invoking a dbus instance
<jscinoz-m1330> dtchen: is that something pulse should do itself?
<jscinoz-m1330> and it isnt
<dtchen> no, it's something that should be, and is, handled in the default Xsession.d config
<jscinoz-m1330> dtchen: aye but on intrepid pulseaudio could be started from the console without dbus-launch
<dtchen> 8.10's PA is massively different to 9.04's and in turn is massively different from 0.9.15-test5
<jscinoz-m1330> dtchen: also running pulse systemwide doesnt seem to work anymore
<jscinoz-m1330> dtchen: it gives this error reserve-wrap.c: Assertion 'r' failed at modules/reserve-wrap.c:147, function pa_reserve_wrapper_unref(). Aborting.
<Cycom> dtchen: I need to hit the sack.  how can I get my hands on the build you're doing?
<dtchen> jscinoz-m1330: yeah, 0.9.15-test5 has some issues there. i don't spend much time fixing it, because 9.04 will ship 0.9.14.
<dtchen> Cycom: ping me tomorrow. i haven't mastered time travel like doctor who or the master yet.
<Cycom> dtchen: pity, that.
<Cycom> dtchen: thanks dude :)
<jscinoz-m1330> dtchen: no but that happens with .14 too
<dtchen> jscinoz-m1330: please file a bug after obtaining the -vvv output specifically from 0.9.14-0ubuntu11 (or 0.9.14-0ubuntu12~crimsun1 from my ppa)
<jscinoz-m1330> ok will do when i get the chance, thanks
<jscinoz-m1330> dtchen: one other thing
<jscinoz-m1330> dtchen: why does every random program that outputs sound try to start pulseaudio if its not already running
<dtchen> because i enabled that change [autospawn; see /etc/pulse/client.conf]
<jscinoz-m1330> oh thanks
<dtchen> if you don't want that behaviour, comment out the relevant line in the aforementioned conffile
<dtchen> i've also blogged about this change, and it was mentioned several times on the ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list
<dtchen> and if that isn't enough, i've used identi.ca and ubuntuforums to announce it
<alex_mayorga> is it really that bad? Beeen listening to last.fm all day with not a hiccup, or is my use case just too simple?
<dtchen> alex_mayorga: you're lucky in that your hardware isn't as broken as others'
<alex_mayorga> thank goodness for that then :)
<Finnish> I had some problems with my new monitor, it's a 23" Samsung, it's connected via HDMI to my laptop. I've got the 1920x1080-resolution now in my monitor, manual says it's the right reso for it. But, the screen looks a bit ugly.
<Finnish> http://www.aijaa.com/v.php?i=3802099.png
<dtchen> it's a necessary pain. without pulseaudio, we wouldn't be fixing these audio stack bugs.
<Finnish> Does it look ok?
<alex_mayorga> Finnish, you at least get video, my nvidia card would only output a rainbow of flashing colors :(
<alex_mayorga> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/146706
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 146706 in xorg-server "[Intrepid] Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [Unknown,Confirmed]
<alex_mayorga> does it even make sense that I carry that one over to Jaunty?
<Finnish> Seems a bit weird
<PerJ> Anyone with Xserver problems after upgrade ?
<peace> i get problem with compiz...
<peace> that's all
 * lucent :)
<PerJ> my keyboard responds VERY slow and once logged in, mouse is apparently not working or working extremely slow
<peace> mm
<peace> have you tried with another kernel?
<Dexi> hey guys the procedure for getting flash plugin back?
<Dexi> nvm they made a deb now hahah *doh*
<Dexi> could anyone brief me on disabling the new notifications for when people sign in on IM?
<tgpraveen> u will find it in pidgin plugins
<tgpraveen> notification-> configuration
<tgpraveen> dexi^
<slavik2> Morning
<ActionParsnip> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<slavik2> 2.26 is due soon
<ActionParsnip> slavik2: jut testing factoids
<slavik2> Oh ...
<ActionParsnip> just adding a factoid for: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<lykkeliten> What is the diffrence between 8.10 and 9.04? I really don`t see any diffrence except new volume controll and loggin display.
<lykkeliten> Is that all? lol?
<ziroday> lykkeliten: there are a lot of "under the hood" changes
<ziroday> lykkeliten: there is also the new notifications etc
<lykkeliten> Not as I can see..
<ziroday> lykkeliten: well you can test them
<TuTUXG> lykkeliten, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview read yourself
<lykkeliten> How do I do it then? ....
<lykkeliten> Yes, was a nice video of the notification area on that site
<lykkeliten> But... where is it? :s
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: its also got the .28 kernel
<lykkeliten> This should be named service pack... since that`s what it is.
<lykkeliten> Almost no diffrence at all.
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: linux doesnt use service packs
<TuTUXG> lots different
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: i assure you theres a lot
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: you just dont notice it as a standard user
<lykkeliten> It updated OOo to 3.0... that`s good...
<lykkeliten> Why on earth I got a new webbrowser?
<lykkeliten> Epiphany ?
<pitwalker> Good morning. I have no sound after hibernation. INTEL ICH8
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: it can use a webkit to render smoother, yu are free to install any browser you desire
<ActionParsnip> pitwalker: restart hal may help
<lykkeliten> I removed it... waste of space.
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: let me guess,  firefox comming in its place
<lykkeliten> Opera..
<ActionParsnip> yay
<ActionParsnip> opera rocks
<lykkeliten> and soon Google Chrome...
<ActionParsnip> oh only lots
<pitwalker> ActionParsnip: ok i kick hal
<ActionParsnip> as long as its smaller than firefox
<lykkeliten> Google Chrome give me more space on the screen to actualy see the webpage.
<lykkeliten> which I love with 1024 x 768 screen.
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: seen liquifox
<lykkeliten> Yes, and still, it take more space than Chrome.
<lykkeliten> on the screen.
<s0u][ight> !info xlibs-dev
<LSD200> tbh i found a lot of difference between 8.10 and 9.04 and it's only getting better by the day - yes a lot of it are minor, but some things are big leaps forward
<ubottu> Package xlibs-dev does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: just dont have the back forward buttons and use shortcut keys
<ActionParsnip> !find xlibs jaunty
<ubottu> File xlibs found in cruft, elvis-common, plib-doc
<lykkeliten> Anyway, next time Apple update their Macbook Pro I`ll buy it.
<s0u][ight> ActionParsnip, i have to install those?
<lykkeliten> and then I say goodbye to Linux.
<ActionParsnip> s0u][ight: not sure but im just giving what ubottu says
<LSD200> err - Mac OS is based on linux ;)
<s0u][ight> lykkeliten, you can run linux on the macbook pro
<pitwalker> ActionParsnip: the restarting of hal if not enough
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: mac is overpriced by miles
<lykkeliten> Mac OS X is based on unix... Darwin.
<ActionParsnip> pitwalker: restart sound system
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: its more bsd
<lykkeliten> ActionParsnip: Still, they got a nice design and good chassie..
<lykkeliten> I hate plastic!
<LSD200> get a pc then
<LSD200> desktop
<lykkeliten> Then tell me what pc that goot a ok design and alu. chassie.
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: you're paying an extra 40% price for a pretty case...nice
<lykkeliten> LSD200: I need a laptop... Bringing my laptop to the university almost every day.
<s0u][ight> e17 is great
<lykkeliten> ActionParsnip: Not that much... but still, I think it`s worth it.
<LSD200> and you'd rather kart that extra weight around?
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: id say it was that much, you could get a sony viao for a similar cost and it will run faster
<TuTUXG> lykkeliten, osx is not base on unix, it uses xnu kernel which is base on mach kernel
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: or a nice toshiba
<lykkeliten> Tell me which laptop that have a ok design and alu. chassie.
<lykkeliten> or something else.. NOT plastic.
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: tosh r300
<TuTUXG> dell adamo looks nice
<lykkeliten> but dude, I want 15" screen.
<TuTUXG> voodoo envy
<LSD200> http://www.gadgetvenue.com/hp-mini-note-aluminium-laptop-04291700/
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: http://www.notebookreview.com/assets/23615.jpg
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: whats funny though is you are chooing a laptop purely on its look, not how fast it is or its capacities
<lykkeliten> That one looks nice, ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: tosh r500
<lykkeliten> I want something else than plastic...
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: i'd look a LOT further than mac's garbage
<lykkeliten> and I`ve used Mac OS X on the university sometimes. Really nice
<lykkeliten> Most of the mac users are also very satisfyed.
<lykkeliten> How can you say Mac is garbage?
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: very little bang for buck
<lykkeliten> Almost everything they do is an sucsses.
<lykkeliten> Look at Ipod.
<lykkeliten> Iphone..
<lykkeliten> Macbook are selling very good.
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: you could put a fiat engine in a ferrari, it looks great but runs slow
<ActionParsnip> yeah its the isheep philosophy
<TuTUXG> don't be a troll, lykkeliten
<TuTUXG> this is not a offtopic channel
<ActionParsnip> people just buy into whats popular
<lykkeliten> TuTUXG: It`s facts.. sorry dude.
<ActionParsnip> look at windows
<lykkeliten> Windows are shipped with almost all computers.
<lykkeliten> That`s why most of them use Windows.
<ActionParsnip> 80 - 90% of systems run it but it doesnt make it good
<ActionParsnip> people are free to use any OS but dont
<pitwalker> how can i restart pulseaudio?
<ActionParsnip> doesnt make it "better" does it
<lykkeliten> It`s because it`s easyer to just use windows that are preinstalled than installing a new os.
<LSD200> really lykkeliten ? wow i'll have to remind everybody at work about that, obviously we don't need to buy a license for every new machine we buy then
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: dont be a sheep, do some research rather than what the marketing people ram down your throat
<lykkeliten> You think I lying?
<lykkeliten> For my grandmother, ofc it`s easyer to use windows that are allready on her machine
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: i think mac is appauling value for money,just like iphine and ipod
<lykkeliten> than installing Linux.
<pitwalker> lykkeliten: not easy the reinstralling when you haven't a install CD
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: my grandad uses ubuntu, he web broses and emails all day
<lykkeliten> pitwalker: many peoples never reinstall their system at all.
<LSD200> lykkeliten: where i work we buy and re-sell systems in mass quantity the machines don't come pre-loaded these days unless you go out and ask for it
<lykkeliten> But ofc you guys will always think linux is best.
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: no i dont
<lykkeliten> OOo is also best... much better than Microsoft Office?
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: to me its a tool for the job
<TuTUXG> no, i admit mac is easy to use, i bought a macbook and gave it to my girlfriend and i also use it, but you cannot ignore the fact macs are overpriced
<lykkeliten> and GIMP is better than Adobe Photoshop?
<lykkeliten> Not really... just bullshit.
<acicula> what TuTUXG said, word
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: if windows can do it better then i'll use it. i'm not a snob like that
<LSD200> lykkeliten: there is no best - it's all down to what you want to do with a machine
<acicula> they are great at making interfaces and their own stuff interoperable, but it comes at a hefty premium
<lykkeliten> ActionParsnip: Sadly many linux peoples are....
<ActionParsnip> LSD200: +1
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: i know i'm in #ubuntu almost daily
<lykkeliten> Mac is overpriced but it`s worth it I think.
<TuTUXG> if you have the money
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: well its your money, if you think its wort it then go get it
<lykkeliten> I rather pay another 3-4000 NOK than buying another computer that sucks..
<lykkeliten> like this Fujitsu Siemens.
<TuTUXG> i like osx i will just put it into my pc, you know you can do that
<ActionParsnip> they arent tooo ba
<ActionParsnip> bad
<pitwalker> okay I have a workaround for no found afet hibernation
<LSD200> oh so you have bought a laptop and you think they're all like it?
<pitwalker> just i (restart hal), and kill all PID of pulseaudio
<lykkeliten> Actionparsnip: 5min batterytime after 1 year? and Fujitsu Siemens doesn`t want to give me a new one... Good? Not really.
<Aondo> i would much rather spend more money on good hardware and have linux on it, than spend money on some nonfree software that never updates or remove bugs fast without a prize tag! :D
<lykkeliten> This laptop had 6 hours batterytime when I bought it.
<lykkeliten> !
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: they should, you have a 1 year parts warranty
<lykkeliten> No
<lykkeliten> 6 months.
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: check your warranty VERY carefully
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: it may still be covered
<ActionParsnip> it depends how you treat you battery too
<lykkeliten> I tryed.. Sendt the machine in and they told me they didn`t want to fix it.
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: if you have it plugged in all the time the battery life will pl ummet
<TuTUXG> lykkeliten, the macs come with 1 year manufacture warranty as well
<lykkeliten> Mac comes with battery sycl...
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: all parts have 1 year warranty
<LSD200> if you run a battery down to 80% then re-charge it, then it will die
<lykkeliten> wrong... in Norway we have 5 years and 6 months on battery..
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: its not the laptops falt if you mistreat the battery then it will not last
<lykkeliten> but if there is something wrong from the manufacter it`s 5 year.
<LSD200> just let the battery on your laptop run flat, then charge it for 16hrs, discharge it fully and then repeat process a couple of times
<lykkeliten> Action: I didn`t mistreat it.. I used the laptop on the school and used the battery pretty good.
<acicula> what do you do with the bat if you are on ac half of the time?
<lykkeliten> I actualy removed the battery from the laptop the first months when I used ac.
<lykkeliten> and still, after one year I have 5 mins... from 6 hours to 5min.
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: sounds like you got a shoddy battery, whats a new battery cost for it?
<lykkeliten> Fucking nice!
<acicula> supposedly i'm able to set the min and max charge on the bat, but havent figured out how that works under win
<acicula> lykkeliten: how many cycles does it report?
<lykkeliten> Action: Way to much... and I`m tired of this laptop. Never ever ever going to buy another Fujitsu Siemens machine.
<lykkeliten> No idea.. you can`t check that in Windows.
<lykkeliten> and I got no clue how to check it in linux.
<acicula> well i have a lenovo SL300, not much better there :P
<lykkeliten> I rather want a warrenty on battery cycles than 6 monts..
 * ActionParsnip has an eee pc and loves it
<ActionParsnip> as well as a Dell D520 for work
 * LSD200 walks out of his mind for some grub as he is going to save his sanity
<lykkeliten> Anyway, I live cheap.. I don`t drink alcohol, I don`t smoke etc.. so I really don`t think it matter that much if I spend 3-4000 NOK more on a laptop.
<TuTUXG> well if i have that money i will spend on something like alienware
<lykkeliten> In 1 year I`ve saved enough money for mac only because I don`t drink alcohol.
<ActionParsnip> or voodoo
<ActionParsnip> http://www.voodoopc.com/
<ActionParsnip> bam!
<TuTUXG> well, voodoo now only have one laptop
<lykkeliten> omg...
<lykkeliten> So nice laptop!
<ActionParsnip> they used to have killer lappys
<TuTUXG> they did
<TuTUXG> not anymore
<TuTUXG> hp is killing it
<ActionParsnip> those hp firebirds arent cheap are they
<ActionParsnip> http://www.shopping.hp.com/product/voodoo/firebird/1/storefronts/KY688AA%2523ABA;HHOJSID=pJ46J8xS2vvs0VDkLWLk2FQhQMvlxBKxpxrGM3Lh3vHR825vTSHL!-1522138518
<ActionParsnip> no deal
<ActionParsnip> or 63 USD a moonth until youu die
<lykkeliten> THan I would rather buy a Imac..
<ActionParsnip> id get a thinkpad
<TuTUXG> well with the same amount of money of a mbp 15' i can get a alienware with 512mb quadro fx 3600m and t9500 2.6g
<TuTUXG> 250 7200 rpm hd
<lykkeliten> Alienware is even more expensive than Apple...
<lykkeliten> omg
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: yes it is
<lykkeliten> That`s totaly waste of money.
<ActionParsnip> but its prettier, so buy buy buy
<lykkeliten> Where did your brain go, Action? :p
<TuTUXG> no, i am customizing one right now, and for all those above it's around 2000 usd
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: well thats what you were saying earlier ;)
<lykkeliten> You`ve told me not to buy Macbook now for 1 hour because it is expensive.
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: note...sarcasm
<lykkeliten> :p
<ActionParsnip> !sarcasm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sarcasm
<ActionParsnip> damn
<ActionParsnip> here's some geek porn
<ActionParsnip> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs
<ActionParsnip> 6Tb x 2 in raid
<ActionParsnip> 2Gb/s transfer
<ActionParsnip> shame its only SATA but it looks groovy
<lykkeliten> I could need  2 x 500GB in raid for all my pictures and stuff I want to secure.
<lykkeliten> I`ll start to cry if my external hdd die..
<TuTUXG> hahaha 24 ssd
<ActionParsnip> lykkeliten: then back it up
<ActionParsnip> TuTUXG: in raid, its hel fast
<TuTUXG> i know
<TuTUXG> raid 0?
<TuTUXG> or raid 10
<ActionParsnip> raid 10
<ActionParsnip> (raid isnt really raid)
<ActionParsnip> well  raid 0
<TuTUXG> it's same, raid 0 and raid 10
<ActionParsnip> raid 0 isnt raid
<TuTUXG> because not mirroring?
<ActionParsnip> raid stands for Redundant Array of Inexpensive Disks
<ActionParsnip> in a raid 0 you have 2 disks, if one dies, the array dies
<ActionParsnip> therefore there is zero redundancy
<TuTUXG> but u get more space
<ActionParsnip> in radid 1 if a single disk dies the disk will still operate
<TuTUXG> but you get your space cut in half
<ActionParsnip> raid 0 just uses functionality inherent in raid controllers to gain speed but isnt raid in a true sense of the definition
<TuTUXG> i know i know
<lykkeliten> oh my god.. that dude on the video above have serius problems with his life..
<lykkeliten> Nolifer delux!
<TuTUXG> it's geek porn, what are you talking about?
<TuTUXG> ActionParsnip, so wiith raid 10 you also got your space cut in half, right?
<LSD200> best RAID levels if you can afford it are 5 and 6
<LSD200> well actually RAID 50 and 60
<ActionParsnip> TuTUXG: RAID 10 (or 1+0) uses both striping and mirroring. "01" or "0+1" is sometimes distinguished from "10" or "1+0": a striped set of mirrored subsets and a mirrored set of striped subsets are both valid, but distinct, configurations.
<ActionParsnip> TuTUXG: so you'd need 4 drives minimum
<TuTUXG> raid 0+1 is better
<ActionParsnip> raid 5+0 if yu can aford
<TuTUXG> that's at least 5 hard drives
<TuTUXG> no, 6
<ActionParsnip> you need at least 3 for raid 5, then double it for 0
<TuTUXG> right
<ActionParsnip> storage capacity is reduced by 1 disk due to parity
<ActionParsnip> so is Alpha 6 any cop?
<TuTUXG> cop?
<ActionParsnip> haha me and my english slangs
<ActionParsnip> good
<ActionParsnip> is it decent
<ActionParsnip> i had an Alpha 5 release and it crawled
<TuTUXG> depends on what are you looking for
<ActionParsnip> how do you mean
<TuTUXG> for example, i think pulseaudio is getting better
<TuTUXG> and somehow my cpu usage decreased
<ActionParsnip> i just use whatever my system installs, my soundcard is very linux friendly (as is 100% of my hadware)
<ActionParsnip> so i just use what im given
<TuTUXG> im assuming my laptop is linux friendly too (tp t61p)
<ActionParsnip> i buy from the HCL
<ActionParsnip> so i know it works
<ActionParsnip> even my wifi
<TuTUXG> but pulseaudio was hell few weeks ago
<ActionParsnip> so can you clarify what you mean by "what you are looking for"
<TuTUXG> i meant which particular bugs or programs you expect to get improved or fixed in alpha6
<TuTUXG> like gimp, it was crashing a lot less right now
<TuTUXG> it is*
<ActionParsnip> TuTUXG: i just wanna get accustomed to jaunty as i lend a tonne of help in #ubuntu and #kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> so when users as stuff and i'm on intrepid and it doesnt apply i cant really advise
<ActionParsnip> i dont really care about my linux desktop box as i dont use it much which is why i break it loads, but my lappy and fileserver are rocking
<TuTUXG> what do you use on you desktop?
<TuTUXG> nvm
<TuTUXG> tired
<ActionParsnip> on desktop is amarok, ktorrent
<ActionParsnip> then web browse, chat
<ActionParsnip> nothing huge
<ActionParsnip> i dont use my computer much. I work with them all week so the last thing i wanna do is use them in my free time
<eMaX> hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi eMaX
<eMaX> one question here - did nautilus recently loose Edit-Preferences-Media-Photos-Open with other?
<eMaX> hi ActionParsnip
<eMaX> I only have Ask, do nothing, open folder, open with F-Spot
<s0u][ight> !info elementary
<ubottu> Package elementary does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !info elementary intrepid
<ubottu> Package elementary does not exist in intrepid
<s0u][ight> ActionParsnip, i need the jaunty version
<ActionParsnip> !find element
<ubottu> Found: python2.5, python2.6, dict-elements, gelemental, gelemental-dbg (and 14 others)
<ActionParsnip> s0u][ight: well it doesnt exist in either in the default repos
<ActionParsnip> s0u][ight: apt-cache search element
<s0u][ight> doens't give much useful
<ActionParsnip> !info gelemental
<ubottu> gelemental (source: gelemental): Periodic Table viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 275 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<ActionParsnip> s0u][ight: is that it?
<s0u][ight> i have no idea, it's just a package i need to build enlightenment
<s0u][ight> e17
<ActionParsnip> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<ActionParsnip> s0u][ight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916690
<ActionParsnip> may help
<s0u][ight> ActionParsnip, now i feel lazy :)
<s0u][ight> and that's not the way i'm doing it
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<ActionParsnip> its not something ive done
<YDdraigGoch> s0u][ight, http://trac.enlightenment.org/e/wiki/Elementary
<s0u][ight> YDdraigGoch, thanks
<YDdraigGoch> s0u][ight, You're welcome. It has the installation steps if you scroll down on that page. Ctrl+F for "Getting the basics"
<s0u][ight> i saw it already ;)
<YDdraigGoch> ^^
<s0u][ight> i loved what i've seen from it but can't get it to work :| :D
<s0u][ight> most likely not trying hard enough
<Finnish> HEllo. I'm trying to watch some avi-films that have about 650x240-reso, plus some movies from DVDs, with my 23"-monitor. Every film chokes! What can be wrong?
<ikonia> define chokes ?
<Finnish> Frames dropping, system unresponsive..
<cwillu> full screen?
<Finnish> Yeah
<cwillu> works fine at the normal size?
<ikonia> what are they encoded with ?
<Finnish> RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 668 x 278, 25.00 fps, video: DivX 5, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<Finnish> Works über-fine in windows with VLC
<cwillu> Does it work fine at the normal windowed size?
<Finnish> Yeah, it works better with smaller window
<LSD200> hmm weird ... playing ut2004 on jaunty and it just KO'd itself back to desktop ...
<eMaX> re
<eMaX> anyone knows what may have gone wrong if suddenly there's no sound output on jaunty? I initially had sound, but even after a reboot, have none. I wonder how to debug that
<LSD200> eMaX: go check your default sound output
<eMaX> I get module-x11-publish.c: PulseAudio information vanished from X11!
<eMaX> in /var/log/messages
<eMaX> weird
<eMaX> mplayer gives me sound
<slytherin> is anyone having trouble playing DVDs with totem, mplayer or VLC?
<eMaX> what's wrong if mplayer outputs sound, but anything else, even "beep" in a console, doesn't?
<LSD200> eMaX: to me it sounds like your default sound device is wrong - i presume you're running gnome?
<eMaX> yes I do
<LSD200> 2s going to start a new session and check the option name
<eMaX> Thanks
<LSD200> go to system - preferences - sound
<LSD200> and make sure they are set to your correct output
<eMaX> well I use e.g. the first option, for events (have to translate from german), and try anything. no sound output
<eMaX> when I use the Test button, I mean
<LSD200> have a look at mplayers sound settings in the preferences and see what that is setup like
<eMaX> /var/log/user.log contains info
<eMaX> module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-source" (argument: "device_id=0 source_name=alsa_input.pci_8086_284b_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0 tsched=0"): initialization failed.
<eMaX> alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: No such file or directory
<LSD200> are you using digital out or analogue out?
<slytherin> anyone facing any problems with DVD playing?
<eMaX> LSD200, how would I know?
<LSD200> how do you plug into your speakers?
<LSD200> 3.5mm connectors, coax cable or optical cable
<eMaX> no is  a laptop w/ built in speakers -thinkpad t61
<LSD200> ah k
<LSD200> so it will be analogue then
<LSD200> i can't see you needing to be using any PCM devices unless i'm massively mistaken
<eMaX> ok fixed
<eMaX> it
<eMaX> /dev/snd/* was crw-rw----
<eMaX> and owner was root,audio
<eMaX> If I set crw-rw-rw, it works
<eMaX> weird is, if I use 660 and root:audio and set the user to be part of audio, it does not work
<acicula> eMaX: did you start a new session? otherwise new group assignments wont take effect
<eMaX> tnx
<eMaX> brb
<eMaX> ok thanks
<Finnish> Can I install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd driver for my laptop, it has Ati Radeon HD 3450 card in it. Is it compatible?
<eMaX> rebooting helped.
<slytherin> Finnish: it should be, at least for 2d.
<Finnish> If I download it, how do I install it?
<slytherin> Finnish: download from where?
<Finnish> sudo apt-get?
<slytherin> Finnish: apt-get actually installs it.
<Finnish> So I need to logout, to use it?
<slytherin> Finnish: A restart will be better.
<Finnish> Ok, I'll try
<picklesworth> Wow, hibernate actually works now!
<picklesworth> the splash screen still gives way to ugly little messages in text mode, but it works!
<picklesworth> Jaunty is the best bug fix release ever :)
<Cycom> dtchen: ping
<Cycom> picklesworth: personally, I like the fact that my screen brightness on my E1505 no longer goes to max when increasing, or min when decreasing, with every step. it changes smoothly.
<Cycom> dtchen: how'd the build go?
<thiebaude> anyone know if there is a big fix for 304871?
<cwillu> bug #304871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<noren_> hi all my plasma got fixxed today after i got the prereleased updates  :)
<cwillu> thiebaude, it's generally safe to say that the launchpad entry for any given bug has the most up to date info, certainly more up to date than irc
<picklesworth> GAH, why does the FUSA applet use a completely different dialog than GNOME's System Log Out dialog?!
<picklesworth> what a waste of translation effort, among other things
<GSMX> when i install alpha-6, there is a strange " second" systray, witout any icons next to the real systray
<picklesworth> Yep, that's the message indicator. If you have Pidgin or Evolution open, it will display a little Mail icon you can click on
<GSMX> but why does it have to have the same kind of vertical bar next to it? thats really annoying...
<GSMX> (and confusing)
<picklesworth> I agree.
<GSMX> just a little mail-thing would do the trick, wouldn't it (btw, i suppose you mean that thing that is in mark shuttleworths mockupvid about notifications?
<picklesworth> They don't want it to be a notification area applet because the notification area is broken. Even though all signs point to it being a completely legitimate notification area applet.
<GSMX> strange, because now, if you don't have evolution/pidgin on, theres just a second bar without anything...
<GSMX> i really don't understand some decisions made by devs lately... but well, thought it would be a bug, guess its a feature than...
<GSMX> picklesworth, thanks for the answer
<cwillu> GSMX, pretty standard fare when transitioning between major systems
<picklesworth> Probably worth a note on devel-discuss, that the applet takes two times more space than it needs to
<cwillu> s/systems/approaches/
<picklesworth> although with a drag handle, the thing can be repositioned easily and can be clicked on with any mouse button
<GSMX> cwillu, but why can't they do it right in one shot :-P
<thiebaude> i agree GSMX
<alex_mayorga> how to troubleshoot a non functional 'Alt Gr'?
<Ienorand> Does anyone have any information on bug 284377 and/or when it might be corrected?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284377 in linux "No NET with 2.6.27: No buffer space available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284377
<gov3kor> hi
<beardbar> anyone have skype working in jaunty? tried to force install the package but getting dependency errors
<tormod> beardbar: make sure you get skype from medibuntu
<beardbar> tormod: thanks googling, I had gotten it from the skype page.
<beardbar> tromod: awsome site, thanks
<cwillu> GSMX, because you can't write the right thing the first time.
<httpdss> hey people, i've been trying to find the cause of a bug, and didnt succeed on it... the following occurs: gnome-panel doesnt start and exists with this error http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/11085/screenshot_03_5o5kDM.png
<Finnish_> Can someone help me to create a shared folder in virtualbox, I have win XP in virtualbox
<httpdss> Finnish_, i thinks thats for #ubuntu ;)
<jed> hello jaunties
<Myxb> i've upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04. everything's fine so far, but the update-notifier is not working. any way to fix it?
<crdlb> :/
<cwillu> Myxb, read the release notes much? :p
<cwillu> actually, nevermind, they don't list it up front
<cwillu> we don't use update notifier anymore
<cwillu> the update-manager window will open up in the background once a week if there are updates to be had
<cwillu> friendlier for non-technical users ("what does that star mean, anyway?" is a question I hear once a month or so)
<cwillu> Myxb, ^^^
<Myxb> i see, thanks! will use cli instead :)
<cwillu> Myxb, eh?
<cwillu> no, just run the update-manager from the admin menu
<Myxb> apt-get is better for me i think
<cwillu> how so?  update-manager allows you to see the changelogs, and to remove items that you don't want updated
<Myxb> it is just a habit. nothing more.
<cwillu> Myxb, you will use the update-manager, and you will like it
 * cwillu stands over Myxb menacingly with a big stick
<Myxb> trying to do it now, stand back!
 * yofel votes for aptitude :P
 * cwillu quietly backs towards yofel
 * cwillu smacks yofel with a yardstick
<yofel> ouch :(
<Awsoonn_> hey all, I'm tyring to get a bluetooth headset working, but the audio checkbox is gone from the bluetooth preferences. any help?
<alex_mayorga> Awsoonn_: stereo bluetooth?
<alex_mayorga> been looking for that same help a while back, maybe we can scramble together :)
<Awsoonn_> alex_mayorga: I would love anything, stero is a plus
<Awsoonn_> what have you found out so far? I know I found out that it's not fun...
<alex_mayorga> let me go get my BT dongle and headsets
<alex_mayorga> Awsoonn_, that exactly I found
<alex_mayorga> and also that #bluez-users is a lonely place
<acicula> what i used to do is define an .asound with my bluetooth mac adres, and then try to play to the device
<Awsoonn_> hehe, everyone seems to have the blues about BT
 * alex_mayorga scrambles in the gadgets/junk closet
<Awsoonn_> acicula: do you have some detials on that? how do I define that entry and such?
<Awsoonn_> I have the MAC of the device so far
<acicula> erm, think there is an example of the bluez utils
<acicula> on the bluez website
<alex_mayorga> I thought pulse already had BT audio somehow
<acicula> dunno
<acicula> i tried that as well
<acicula> i configured the bluetooth headset, and then added it as a sink to pulse
<acicula> however playing to the device and then switching streams or disconnecting the device => instant segfault
<acicula> define a pcm.bluetooth {type bluetooth device <mac-adres> }
<acicula> in .asoundrc in your home
<cwillu> dtchen, ^^^
<acicula> and then try playing to it with mplayer -ao alsa:device=bluetooth
<cwillu> acicula, filed a bug report?
<cwillu> (gentle reminders)
 * cwillu believes in drive-by troubleshooting :p
<acicula> i did i think
<acicula> but that was awhile ago
<acicula> cant test anymore since i nuked my headset
<beardbar> kpackageedit broke, because of dependencies, says to use a more advanced package manager to fix, but I dont see adept or synaptic in my application list. how do I start these or install them?
<cwillu> beardbar, apt-get install synaptic should do it, or you could just use aptitude
<beardbar> which one do you suggest?
<miik> the screen resolution thing is gone from my menu
<acicula> http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices
<acicula> that should do it
<acicula> the Basic steps portion is enough
<Awsoonn_> acicula: I'm working on it now :)
<acicula> and for pulse scroll down to the Trying pulse and replace headset with bluetooth
<acicula> if you get the crappy sound profile disconnect, kill bluetooth and retry, or manually specify which profile you want
<acicula> used to be a sort of go nogo, reactivating the stereo profile to quickly would make my setup default to the crappy voice profile
<acicula> you'll know when that happens
<acicula> well, hear anyway
<Awsoonn_> did you ever try this with skype?
<acicula> tried it with a sip phone
<acicula> err, twinkle
<acicula> dunno about skype
<acicula> never really got voice comms with bluetooth working properly though
<acicula> plus the voice profile microphone/sound is pretty crappy, lots of static and poor sound quality
<deniseweird> anyone using OSS4 here?
<Awsoonn_> beardbar: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<acicula> wonder if i can use a smarphone with cable headset as a bluetooth headset
<Awsoonn_> whao, irssi stoped scrolling on me, XD
<deniseweird> i got an error, if anyone can help please do, thanks
<deniseweird> sudo soundon
<deniseweird> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<deniseweird> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<deniseweird> WARNING: Error inserting osscore (/lib/modules/2.6.28-7-generic/kernel/oss/osscore.ko): Invalid module format
<deniseweird> FATAL: Error inserting oss_ich (/lib/modules/2.6.28-7-generic/kernel/oss/oss_ich.ko): Invalid module format
<deniseweird> Loading module oss_ich failed - ignored
<deniseweird> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<deniseweird> WARNING: Error inserting osscore (/lib/modules/2.6.28-7-generic/kernel/oss/osscore.ko): Invalid module format
<deniseweird> FATAL: Error inserting oss_usb (/lib/modules/2.6.28-7-generic/kernel/oss/oss_usb.ko): Invalid module format
<deniseweird> Loading module oss_usb failed - ignored
<beardbar> awsoonn: ya tried that, think im having bigger issues, wont install and apptitude has like 70 upgrades it cant install. gonna restart
<Awsoonn_> !pastebin deniseweird
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Awsoonn_> !pastebin | deniseweird
<ubottu> deniseweird: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<deniseweird> thanks, will do that
<deniseweird> i have this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/131669/
<deniseweird> thanks in advance if anyone can help
<noren__> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Awsoonn_> deniseweird: what are you attempting to achieve?
<deniseweird> i'm attempting to get sound working on my system
<deniseweird> with OSS4
<Awsoonn_> ah I dont know anything about oss4
<Awsoonn_> curious as to why you want oss4 specificly though?
<deniseweird> because ALSA and Pulseaudio suck (biggest problems being that they are resource hogs, and are not good at mixing)
<noren__> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<noren__> !info oss
<ubottu> Package oss does not exist in jaunty
<deniseweird> i know. for some reason, ubuntu loves pulseaudio. but only oss works reasonably good for me
<Awsoonn_> yea, I dont really care what system is used, I jsut want things to work. *nods*
<Twigathy> Pulse works well for me. It does chew through quite a lot of resources though :S
<Awsoonn_> I wish i had more EXP in my programming skills. :)
<theholyduck> meh. i always prefered pure alsa
<crdlb> oss4 uses in-kernel mixing, so it'll never work for ubuntu
<theholyduck> its pretty flexible, and pulse have to interact with alsa anyway
<deniseweird> alsa sucks even more than pulse with mixing for me
<Awsoonn_> crdlb: why i sin kernel mixing bad?
<deniseweird> i wish i had programming skills too :(
<deniseweird> kernel mixing is fast, i dunno why it's bad
<crdlb> because it's too much to have in the kernel
<Awsoonn_> i see.
<acicula> works quite well of me, way better then daisy chaining different sound daemons and jugling alsa and oss emulation :|
<acicula> *for
<crdlb> and floating point is not allowed in linux
<acicula> if you care that much about mixing, wouldnt you be better off getting a sound card that supports hardware mixing?
<Awsoonn_> crdlb: no floating point operations in the kernel huh?
<acicula> Awsoonn_: well you have to tie them up to something, then it's ok
<deniseweird> i shouldn't need to replace a card that works totally fine for all other systems, and works fine with oss4, just because alsa doesn't support software mixing
<deniseweird> i have no problems with freebsd, windows or even haiku with this card. just linux with its alsa
<acicula> how did you compile those modules?
<deniseweird> i just followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<deniseweird> and compiled from git
<deniseweird> (i tried the deb too, same problem)
<alex_mayorga> woot, seems like Jaunty doesn'l like my BT dongle anymore
<deniseweird> bt dongle?
<acicula> bluetooth
<alex_mayorga> BT=bluetooth
<deniseweird> ok
<Twigathy> my bluetooth dongle caused syslog to cause my root disk to fill up
<Twigathy> So right now I'm running w/o syslogd >_<
<Twigathy> I'll get around to working out what's going wrong with it some day...
<Awsoonn_> Twigathy: do you have a BT headset as well?
<Twigathy> no, BT keyboard (and trackpad)
<alex_mayorga> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 4851:1103  crashed bluetoothd :(
<deniseweird> lol
<Twigathy> anyway, it's not ubuntu+1, it's ubuntu-1... :)
<Awsoonn_> :)
<Twigathy> Bus 005 Device 009: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode) <-- one of these
<Awsoonn_> oh oh...
<Awsoonn_> I have the same device
<Twigathy> :o
<Awsoonn_> 1$ on amazon :p
<acicula> me too, not sure if the ID is the same though
<Awsoonn_> yea, it is
<acicula> lost it though , small stuff
<Awsoonn_> XD
<alex_mayorga> should I report the crash?
<Twigathy> It's a very small semiciclular little USB thingy
<Awsoonn_> I was plannign on never having to remove it
<Awsoonn_> :P
<alex_mayorga> or is a known issue?
<Awsoonn_> report would be what I would do
<acicula> new laptop came with bt within, no stuff to lose :)
<Awsoonn_> a triager in the year 2102 wil mark it as a dup :p
<alex_mayorga> hahaha
<alex_mayorga> ROTFL
<acicula> i'm suspecting my cat found my dongle
<Awsoonn_> haha
<alex_mayorga> funny, yet true
<acicula> w00t found it, under the bed
<Twigathy> \o/
<acicula> Bus 005 Device 005: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<Awsoonn_> yup, matches exactly. :)
<alex_mayorga> Awsoonn_: got twitter? I want properly attibute that funny nugget :)
<acicula> so far my log is not going bananas
<Awsoonn_> alex_mayorga: naw, I dont have twitter
<Awsoonn_> besides problaby not a good quote coming forma member of BugSquad. XD
<alex_mayorga> haha
<BUGabundo> hey everyone
<BUGabundo> what's new?
<alex_mayorga> mine doesn't have a name on lsusb
<alex_mayorga> :(
<Awsoonn_> Bluetooth headsets SUCK in ubuntu
<Awsoonn_> thats what's new :)
<noren__> BUGabundo :hi
<BUGabundo> Awsoonn_: sucks since gutsy
<alex_mayorga> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/337080
<acicula> alex_mayorga: the dongle?
<BUGabundo> hi noren__!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 337080 in bluez "bluetoothd crashed with SIGSEGV in calloc()" [Medium,New]
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ping
<BUGabundo> you've got mail
<alex_mayorga> apport find this one, do I file a dup?
<alex_mayorga> acicula: yep, doesn't have a name
<alex_mayorga> or do I need parameters to lsusb?
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: if it looks like a dupe, sure mark it
<BUGabundo> triagers can undupe latter
<acicula> alex_mayorga: nope, i have something similar, the dongle lenovo put in just has an id, no name
<BUGabundo> lsusb -vvv tends to help
<acicula> or it just says lenovo
<BUGabundo> bug 343258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343258 in pulseaudio "Logs from yesterday daily image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343258
<BUGabundo> in case any wants to help with my audio bug
<alex_mayorga> this is mine https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/343269
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<alex_mayorga> ??
<Awsoonn_> does anyone have a serious replacement for skype?
<alex_mayorga> ekiga :)
<Awsoonn_> do you use ekiga on a daily basis for hours at a time?
<alex_mayorga> you just need to convince the other party to install
<alex_mayorga> I don't talk to anyone for ours a time :(
<Awsoonn_> I did and could not take the audio quality, or lack therof
<alex_mayorga> or :) I'm not the chatty kind
<Awsoonn_> I am really hoping that Empathy will have good quality soon
<Awsoonn_> I havn't accaully had a voice conversation over it successfully yet
<alex_mayorga> Awsoonn_, can you remove the privacy on my bug?
<alex_mayorga> it's a different beast it seems
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: i have mixed results
<BUGabundo> 8 out of 10 empathy A/V fails on me
<Awsoonn_> sure
<alex_mayorga> Awssoonn_, let me know what else is needed to mark it won't fix :)
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: only YOU or a QA menber can do it
<BUGabundo> just click on the right side, and unmark the Private flag
<alex_mayorga> oh! OK, figured it out, please take a look https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/343269
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343269 in bluez "bluetoothd crashed with SIGSEGV in calloc()" [Undecided,New]
<alex_mayorga> woot it took nm-applet with it too
<Awsoonn_> it's already public :)
<Awsoonn_> BUGabundo: last I checked BugSquad also could change them to public, no?
<alex_mayorga> what else can I give?
<Awsoonn_> attach lspci -vv output as well please
<Awsoonn_> that might be helpfull :)
<alex_mayorga> attach or comment?
<BUGabundo> Awsoonn_: them too lol
<Awsoonn_> ^^
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: attach
<BUGabundo> easier to read
<noren__> i am not getting sound in the flash player any advicce
<beardbar> i just need skype for chat
<BUGabundo> I just use skype to test my webcam
<alex_mayorga> attached
<acicula> gstreamer-properties can also test it
<alex_mayorga> noren__, check you don't have mute activated, JK
<BUGabundo> true
<BUGabundo> but the driver mantainer asks cheese, camorana and skype
<BUGabundo> and ekiga
<acicula> dont they all use video4linux
<noren__> no man wass trying to watch some youtube but no sounfd
<Awsoonn_> skype has their onw deal
<Awsoonn_> cheese blows up on me whenever I try to use it with one execptio
<Awsoonn_> skype can still use the webcams though.
<BUGabundo> acicula: NO
<BUGabundo> Awsoonn_: file bug
<alex_mayorga> Awsoonn_, can I safely remove the dongle or do I need to issue a command or something before?
<BUGabundo> it is either V4L related or RGB capture
<Awsoonn_> yank'er out
<BUGabundo> most times its driver and v4l/v4l2 related
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: you should eject it
<Awsoonn_> yea I file a lot of bugs
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo, how?
<Zeroyez> does jaunty installer install grub 2 or grub legacy?
<alex_mayorga> I can consistently make pidgin connect/disconnect from MSN, whenever I block a spammer it disconnects/connects
<BUGabundo> doesn't it show on mounter?
<BUGabundo> oh wait, ppl don't add that applet
<BUGabundo> Zeroyez: grub2
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: file a bug on LP, and them upstream it to pidgin.im BTS
<BUGabundo> and link both
<BUGabundo> if you have the stomachat for it go to #pidgin and ask for help, AFTER you file the bug on pidgin.im BTS
<alex_mayorga> let me look in pidgin's trac
<BUGabundo> http://developer.pidgin.im
<alex_mayorga> can anyone do a quick confirm on the pidgin thingie?
<Zeroyez> BUGabundo: (2:51:25 PM) fezie: well i don't know ubuntu but i know grub2 and grub-legacy, and only grub-legacy prints error numbers instead of messages
<Zeroyez> are you sure it's grub 2?
<sparr> having trouble getting kwin to start, complains that kwin3_oxygen.so is corrupt.  happened on jaunty-as-of-yesterday and jaunty-as-of-right-now.  http://rafb.net/p/WiIJ7L79.html
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: I can't
<BUGabundo> I don't add spammers on the 1st place
<BUGabundo> ola joaopinto
<joaopinto> ola BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> Zeroyez: yes... grup 1.98
<BUGabundo> its 2
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo, me neither, but I get at least 2 check my webcam msgs every 30 minutes, I would though so do everyone else
<bruce89> alex_mayorga: that's interesting, Empathy disconnects when adding a new contact on MSN
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: ahh?
<alex_mayorga> let me go ask in #pidgin
<BUGabundo> file the bug...
<BUGabundo> and be ready... they are NOT gentle
<BUGabundo> not even close to what we are in here
 * BUGabundo $ pkill notify-osd 
 * bruce89 wonders why they only require GTK+ 2.4
<alex_mayorga> I probably just drop msn, it's just to much spam comming my way
<Zeroyez> well, is it possible to install jaunty on 2nd hard drive? because so far i see it as not possible
<Zeroyez> grub always shows up with error 17
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: just change privacy settings
<BUGabundo> and only allow ppl you add
<BUGabundo> Zeroyez: it seems you are not using the Advance option on the installer correctly
<BUGabundo> how many OSs do you have?
<BUGabundo> do you have boot loaders on just on disk or both?
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: Is that done on pidgin or msn.com?
<Zeroyez> i have 2 OS's, Windows 7 on /dev/sda and Ubuntu Jaunty amd64 on /dev/sdb
<bruce89> alex_mayorga: Pidgin
<Zeroyez> bootable flag is on /dev/sdb1 (where jaunty is on)
<BUGabundo> alex_mayorga: on the IM client. in this case pidgin
<Zeroyez> grub is install to "root (hd1,0) setup (hd1)"
<BUGabundo> Zeroyez: so BIOS is booting from sda right?
<BUGabundo> you need to install grub there... not on sdb
<JediMaster> hey guys, after an update a few days ago, I've been getting huge audio problems when playing videos in just about any playerm, anyone know what's causing it?
<Zeroyez> bios is booting from /dev/sdb1
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<JediMaster> e.g. if I play a video, pause it, then resume the audio will be garbled static
<BUGabundo> JediMaster: lucky you... I don't even have sound
<BUGabundo> JediMaster: file a bug against pulse audio
<BUGabundo> Zeroyez: lets start fresh then
<BUGabundo> so grub is on sdb and bios is booting from there
<BUGabundo> what happens when you get to grub?
<Zeroyez> GRUB Loading stage1.5 ... Error 17
<BUGabundo> can you reinstall it?
<BUGabundo> just grub, of course
<Zeroyez> i reinstalled grub about 14 times so far
<Zeroyez> since we started talking
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<sparr> Looks like this guy had my same problem, had to completely reinstall KDE.  I think I will just abandon the Oxygen theme.  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3101481.0
<BUGabundo> Zeroyez: wait... backup a bit
<BUGabundo> what are you using now? that pc?
<BUGabundo> or another?
<Zeroyez> nah i'm using my desktop, installing on my laptop
<BUGabundo> how do you install it? chroot to the disk?
<Zeroyez> i run jaunty rescue mode installer, then go to shell (/dev/sdb1)
<Zeroyez> then type grub
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> next
<BUGabundo> I usually just boot the livecd , chroot to disk, and run grub-install
<BUGabundo> and that's it
<tmeixner_> my plasma just crashed on kubuntu. Is there a way to recover my session? Tried plasma but it just exits.
<BUGabundo> Zeroyez: do you think u can try?
<BUGabundo> if that doesn't work, file a bug... could be a bug on grub or installer
<IntuitiveNipple> Zeroyez: Did you have an external USB drive also connected to the PC when you installed grub?
<Zeroyez> i don't have a live cd
<BUGabundo> alternate one should have shell too
<Zeroyez> i installed from an external usb drive using unetbootin with mini.iso
<IntuitiveNipple> haha!
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought as much
<BUGabundo> can you download one of them?
<IntuitiveNipple> What has happened is the device.map thinks that other drive is still there.
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: known unetbootin bug?
<Zeroyez> i don't own a cd burner
<BUGabundo> Zeroyez: usb pen?
<IntuitiveNipple> Zeroyez: will it boot if that other drive is connected?
<Zeroyez> no
<BUGabundo> I think that was for me
<Zeroyez> i haven't tried taking the usb stick out
<BUGabundo> or not
<IntuitiveNipple> It's still in?
<Zeroyez> yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> take it out!
<Zeroyez> OMG
<Zeroyez> IT WORKED
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah I know
<IntuitiveNipple> simple when you know how :p
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<BUGabundo> is it filed?
<BUGabundo> should be on release notes too
<BUGabundo> akgraner: ping
<IntuitiveNipple> it's a user error pure and simple
<BUGabundo> is it?
<Zeroyez> woah, booting jaunty comes up with a billion fails
<IntuitiveNipple> BIOS ordering verus OS ordering - common issue with external USB devices that are recognised as bootable by a BIOS
<Zeroyez> User syslog does not exist, aborting...
<Zeroyez> It was booting from the hard drive, not the USB stick
<Zeroyez> must be a grub glitch thinking oh the usb stick exists let's hate on the user
<IntuitiveNipple> No, nothing to do with grub... it takes its info from the BIOS
<IntuitiveNipple> but the OS independently IDs the drives
<Zeroyez> alright "klog" does not exist, and "syslog" does not exist -- how do i fix these 2 problems?
<alex_mayorga> any takers on my bluetoothd crash?
<IntuitiveNipple> The order in which the devices are recognised by BIOS (relied on by grub-boot) is different from the order the OS reports (relied on by grub-install)
<BUGabundo> Zeroyez: I think you have the one
<BUGabundo> that we are discussing one #ubuntu-bugs
<Zeroyez> well i'm glad to know it's a bug in discussion and not a fixed bug >.>
<Zeroyez> "cannot open password database!" "segmentation fault"
<Zeroyez> doesn't seem to be a very friendly bug
<IntuitiveNipple> I think you've got installation issues there
<Zeroyez> must have been from running grub-install to every possible combination in the world :/
<IntuitiveNipple> the mini ISO may not have everything there
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> that's not exaclty what we are seeing!
<IntuitiveNipple> I can't imagine grub causing those errors... they're OS issues during init
<BUGabundo> or a network timeout
<BUGabundo> during install
<Zeroyez> oh, network timeout is most likely
<Zeroyez> i experience 3 second lag spikes every 4 minutes
<Infecto> Zeroyez: see dmesg
<Zeroyez> think i'll just do a reinstall instead of having to spend hours having the mini install disc redownload the rescue portion of the cd to open up a shell and look at one output message :(
<IntuitiveNipple> I've been enjoying using PXE-netboot for all the releases and flavours.
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: from local archive?
<zxd> jaunty have security updates?  it's supposed to be unstable ? unstables have security updates?
<BUGabundo> I used to boot from Web mirrors
<BUGabundo> no longer supporteed
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/NetbootPxeLiveCDMultipleReleases
<BUGabundo> zxd: no
<BUGabundo> they just go to main archive
<zxd> what is jaunty-security/
<zxd> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/
<Zeroyez> IntuitiveNipple: if i would have known about that page i'd have saved $20 on burnable dvd's
<IntuitiveNipple> zxd: That's for when Jaunty has been released
<BUGabundo> it should be empty
<zxd> I see
<BUGabundo> as are backports
<BUGabundo> and updates
<Infecto> any one use pidgin?
<Zeroyez> i do :)
<BUGabundo> Infecto: me
<IntuitiveNipple> Zeroyez: What page? my Wiki article? I only wrote it end of last week :)
<Infecto> to icq?
<BUGabundo> 1000 crashs a min?
<Infecto> i have problem with connect to server
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: no... zxd question
<Infecto> say that my client is to old
<BUGabundo> Infecto: ask on #pidgin
<Zeroyez> IntuitiveNipple: yes, although i've seen hundreds of similar ones...yours actually makes sense
<Infecto> but i have last version from repo
<Infecto> ok
<BUGabundo> but make sure to read /topic
<IntuitiveNipple> Zeroyez: thanks... it certainly makes things useful here for testing ... especially exploding a live-CD image and modifying its files for debugging
<Infecto> ok ;)
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: I used to boot from local iso (mounted on grub)
<tmeixner> I can't play music on a smb share with amorak on kubuntu. Local files work.  Is that normal?
<BUGabundo> and even extrating the image content
<BUGabundo> and then chroot from recovery console
<BUGabundo> tmeixner: seems like a bug
<BUGabundo> check LP for it
<BUGabundo> agains gvfs
<tmeixner> is that the smb implementation?
<BUGabundo> its where stuff gets mounted now
<akgraner> BUGabundo: how goes the day?
<BUGabundo> calm!
<BUGabundo> thanks
<bruce89> tmeixner: it is on GNOME, so you're after kio probably
<Zeroyez> when i install jaunty, what kernel should i be choosing - i want to use a laptop as a server for some stuffs, and a window comes up giving me the choice between linux-generic, linux-server, linux-image-generic, linux-image-server, linux-image-2.6.28-9-generic, linux-image-2.6.28-9-server
<Zeroyez> first of all, what's the difference between linux-generic, linux-image-generic, and linux-image-2.6.28-9-generic?
<xtknight> yo can someone do me a favor?
<xtknight> "sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-pulse vlc"  and start vlc.  select the PULSE audio output in the config.  then see if vlc plays audio properly
<BUGabundo> xtknight: have something for you
<xtknight> i always enjoy getting things
<xtknight> ;)
<BUGabundo> xtknight: from bryce logs :
<BUGabundo>    * 139990 - Fixed & Uploaded - "Xorg with two video cards crashes or
<BUGabundo> locks up"
<BUGabundo> seems similar to the bug you mention yesterday
<xtknight> hmmm
<xtknight> my memory is failing me
<BUGabundo> xtknight: I won't trust vlc pulse plugin
<BUGabundo> only gave me trouble last time I tried it
<xtknight> yeah i was going to file bugs on it and try to get it fixed
<xtknight> about the xorg thing i cant even remember what i was talking about
<xtknight> sure it was me?
<BUGabundo> when I have sound back, I'll test it again
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> either you or IntuitiveNipple
<BUGabundo> memory fails on me 2
<xtknight> yeah dunno
<xtknight> and you have snd-hda-intel right?
<xtknight> with the jack problem
<BUGabundo> someone helping an user with 2 screen
<BUGabundo> and failed to get to the login
<BUGabundo> on kde I think
<xtknight> oh that was IntuitiveNipple
 * beardbar gives up on getting skype installed
<xtknight> yea for sure
<xtknight> i remember
<IntuitiveNipple> Wasnt that the one where the user needed to unplug the 2nd screen?
<xtknight> xorg not returning screen info correct and compiz messing
<xtknight> or returning info for all screens as screen0
<IntuitiveNipple> That issue Bryce is referring to is a different one - multiple physical video chipsets caused Xorg to fall over.
<BUGabundo> beardbar: use medibuntu static package
<BUGabundo> works great on 64bits
<BUGabundo> and PulseAudio
<BUGabundo> ah ok IntuitiveNipple
<BUGabundo> got it wrong then
<beardbar> could not get it to work, thats what i used, kept asking me for 32 bit libs when i tried to install
<BUGabundo> twice
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> beardbar: sudo apt-get install ia32?
<beardbar> yep did that as well
<IntuitiveNipple> There are a lot of regressions in the multiple-screen/monitor/device area at present
<xtknight> my multiple monitors work great under twinview
<Brinstar> i am having serious problems with sound on jaunty
<xtknight> Brinstar, aren't we all
<beardbar> im running 3 monitors fine, just no effects
<xtknight> specifically?
<Brinstar> haha oh is it that bad? :)
<Brinstar> its cutting out when doing very basic things like watching movies, or playing games
<beardbar> ya i havent been able to get sound to work either
<xtknight> Brinstar, did you try tsched=0
<Brinstar> xtknight: no, where should i use that?
<alex_mayorga> beardbar: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free or something similar worked just fine here
<xtknight> Brinstar,  gksu gedit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<Brinstar> aha thanks
<xtknight> add " tsched=0" after module-hal-detect and module-detect
<xtknight> load-module module-hal-detect tsched=0
<xtknight> load-module module-detect tsched=0
<Brinstar> ok
<beardbar> tried that too, doesnt work for amd64. ok ya guys have given me a second wind, starting from the top
<xtknight> save the file.  now in console, "killall pulseaudio; pulseaudio"
<BUGabundo> I just hope no one messes mine! its working 100%%%% great
<BUGabundo> for the 1st time in months
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: join the groups
<Brinstar> BUGabundo: which groups
<BUGabundo> no audio
<BUGabundo> my latest attempt
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/343258
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343258 in pulseaudio "Logs from yesterday daily image" [Undecided,New]
<Brinstar> ah ok
<matrixblue> when the official release comes out we'll be upgraded automatically right?
<xtknight> matrixblue, upgraded from jaunty dev to jaunty final, yes
<xtknight> not from intrepid to jaunty
<matrixblue> aight
<matrixblue> is there any giant leap from Alpha to Beta?
<xtknight> depends what alpha
<Brinstar> BUGabundo: sorry to be stupid, but what do i do now, just report the bug again?
<matrixblue> Alpha 6
<xtknight> from alpha 6 probably not,  alpha 6->beta is usually small bugfix time
<Brinstar> at the group?
 * beardbar shakes head
<xtknight> they freeze it after alpha 6 and start fixing bugs only, not introducing new features
<xtknight> or something like that
 * Brinstar lols
<xtknight> Brinstar, so is your audio fixed after restarting pulseaudio?
<beardbar> so i installed the packages fromd dolphin, and it installs skype first time fine. when i did from the command line it always errored out. lol so happy now
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: depends!
<BUGabundo> there are SO many bugs against audio now
<BUGabundo> its hard for some one new and even old timers
<BUGabundo> to see if its dupe or new
<Brinstar> xtknight: i did that, now just waiting to see what happens
<BUGabundo> if its new, we only get more and more
<Brinstar> BUGabundo: thats what i thought
<BUGabundo> and they will probably be forgten
<Brinstar> yeah
<Brinstar> xtknight: i think some updates came out today for pulseaudio
<Brinstar> xtknight: did u check?
<matrixblue> this is my first time Alpha testing Ubuntu
<matrixblue> I hope they can really fix all the bugs within the next month
<xtknight>   *  Reenable  0030_set_tsched0.patch,  which re‐disables glitch‐free;
<xtknight> good move on his part...
<beardbar> BUGabundo: has anyone written up any general troubleshooting guids for audio and oss that you know of?
<matrixblue> my pidign keeps crashing and usb creator crashes as well
<matrixblue> plus k3b and Brasero keep failing every 4th CD or so
<xtknight> we should be concerned about stability, not new features all the time that are not ready for general use
<Zeroyez> pidgin crashes a lot on windows too
<tmeixner> matrixblue: I can confirm the usb-creator on kubuntu. but I saw there was already a bug report.
<matrixblue> good point there
<Brinstar> matrixblue: think of it as doing your bit, each time an app crashes on you its for the greater good :)
<matrixblue> I do try to see it that way
<Brinstar> really? pidgin has been rock solid for me so far on alpha
<matrixblue> especially when these bug reports are more than 10 megs to upload
<Brinstar> yeah i know
<matrixblue> Do you use MSN?
<Brinstar> yeah
 * BUGabundo hasn't check updates today yet! 2G is too slow for that
<Brinstar> msn and irc mostly
<BUGabundo> beardbar: there are a few wiki pages plus dan and themuse blogs
<matrixblue> I get some DNS error then it gives a segmentation fault
<BUGabundo> xtknight: want stable? go debian
<Brinstar> did u install alpha 6 as a new install?
<xtknight> BUGabundo, but then we get no features
<xtknight> ;)
<BUGabundo> Zeroyez: most pidgin crashs are plugin, network, or gtk related
<xtknight> and i did try that....
<matrixblue> I started with alpha5
<Brinstar> hmm
<Brinstar> you could have some settings left over from alpha 5 that were a bit screwy
<BUGabundo> xtknight: can't have both
<BUGabundo> errr you can but only with a lot more devs and code, and test...
<BUGabundo> o wai
<xtknight> but you can make smart decisions about the new features that go in
<BUGabundo> oh wait.. that's what we are doing every 6 months
<BUGabundo> eheh
<xtknight> there's a happy medium here
<matrixblue> I disabled all my plugins
<tmeixner> could someone please confirm that kubuntu amarok can't play files on a smb share before I file a bugreport?
<xtknight> the kernel was ready to go in, ext4 was ready...no serious issues with those...
<matrixblue> I'm beginning to think that a new version every 6 months is a bit excessive
<xtknight> 9 months would be better
<Zeroyez> lol how do i turn pc beep off
<tmeixner> I think suse went to 8 month recently.
<matrixblue> let's go with annually
<xtknight> 3 more months to get all the bugs out...and yet we could all still be using jaunty
<xtknight> annually isn't bad either
<Zeroyez> backspace in console too much = very very very very very loud beep
<xtknight> i'm not concerned about how it is now, i'm concerned how it's going to end up when it's released
<Cycom> Zeroyez: rmmod pcspkr...
<xtknight> bugs now are par for the course
<xtknight> but a lot of times serious bugs still spill into the release
<beardbar> xtknight: how many monitors you running, and did you get the bug when holding down keys in input boxes on non primary displays restarting kde?
<Zeroyez> cycom: it's still beepin
<matrixblue> Can we really expect magic in 5 weeks?
<xtknight> beardbar, hrmm well i don't use kde, but i'm runnig 2 monitors
<beardbar> ahh ok
<Cycom> Zeroyez: you did "sudo rmmod pcspkr"?
<Zeroyez> no just rmmod pcspkr, i don't have sudo installed as it's an annoyance to me
<xtknight> Zeroyez, or terminal profile has options for the "terminal bell" which needs to be off
<Cycom> Zeroyez: are you even running ubuntu?
<Zeroyez> of course :)
<xtknight> he's using root
<Zeroyez> there's an option in the advanced install to install with "just root, ignore users, no sudo"
<Cycom> Zeroyez: it's an unusual choice... but ok.
<matrixblue> Why would someone do that?
<Zeroyez> hey, it's normal on etch
<xtknight> my brother does that with his kubuntu
<crdlb> btw, use 'modprobe -r' not rmmod
<matrixblue> that makes his installation just like windows
<Zeroyez> indeed it does, who doesn't love windows?!
<xtknight> i mean, i dont see the big deal with root privs all the time.  u pretty much need them to do anything useful
<matrixblue> I don't
<BUGabundo> Zeroyez: really??????
<xtknight> and if a virus gets on ur pc without root privs, it can still delete all ur personal documents
<Zeroyez> bah still beeping
<crdlb> xtknight: accidents
<BUGabundo> that's not the  buntu policy
<xtknight> crdlb, yeah that's true
<crdlb> it's much easier to back up your documents than your system
<xtknight> well not really
<Zeroyez> pssh who gets a virus without an internet browser
<xtknight> i dont care so much about my system
<xtknight> i can reinstall that
<BUGabundo> xtknight: you just run test systems
<Zeroyez> the most insecure peice of software on my system is apt-get
<BUGabundo> you don't know what personal Computer is
<BUGabundo> lol
<xtknight> pfft ;p
<xtknight> i reinstall every month anyway.  or end up doing that for whatever reason.  so that's why i dont care :0
<matrixblue> Why do you re-install every month?
<Zeroyez> ^ does same, except every 3 days
<xtknight> haha
<crdlb> I've only done two clean installs on this laptop ever (which I got in Dec 2004)
<Brinstar> :)
<Zeroyez> "oh, hit the wrong configure option on alsa, damnit, reinstalling"
<crdlb> the first was gentoo, the second was ubuntu
<BUGabundo> I resinstall around release
<BUGabundo> and then distupgrade (or um -d)
<Cycom> crdlb: how was gentoo on it?
<xtknight> matrixblue, not necessarily true, but has been true lately.  i've been hit with a terrible nvidia bug and when i force rebooted my system, it more or less destroyed xorg.  was easier to reinstall.  and that took about 3 installs to debug that nvidia bug fully
<xtknight> very, very elusive bug
<crdlb> Cycom: fine?
<xtknight> i keep my /home separate
<Zeroyez> hmm, can i install the x server from intrepid on jaunty?
<Cycom> crdlb: last time I installed gentoo I went nuts because stuff segfaulted constantly on x86. two different machines.
<crdlb> ouch
<xtknight>  / more or less does not change much at all, except for the packages i end up installing
<Zeroyez> considering ATi sucks at updating graphics drivers
<Cycom> Zeroyez: only if you don't run windows :)
<crdlb> Zeroyez: you can try, it might not work though :)
<matrixblue> I have an ATI card too
<matrixblue> and they do suck
<BUGabundo> xtknight: since hardy you can have just one partition
<BUGabundo> installer will remove system files and keep users ones
<xtknight> i always reinstall when a new ubuntu releas comes out.  dist-upgrades are recipes for disaster. no??
<BUGabundo> IF you don't choose to format
<crdlb> c'mon ATI, fglrx 9.3 has to support xserver 1.6 >_<
<crdlb> if it doesn't, they might as well not release it ...
<Zeroyez> they said they were putting 1.6 support in 9.4, not 9.3
<crdlb> I know
<Brinstar> ATI dont care about linux users
<BUGabundo> xtknight: dist-upgrades work before alpah1
<crdlb> but that's freaking stupid
<Cycom> crdlb: I still get that nvidia bug with the stuff flashing black occasionally, but turning off anything related to VSync in compiz and nvidia settings has reduced/fixed it :)
<Brinstar> nor do nvidia
<BUGabundo> after that I would go with um -d
<Zeroyez> are you sure Brinstar?
<Brinstar> nvidia are lesser of two evils though
<xtknight> BUGabundo, ah cool.  i did not know that.  still for disasters i like my /home separate.
<crdlb> Brinstar: are you Kanye?
<Zeroyez> every linux nvidia driver i have ever installed on any linux distro has worked with 0 problems
<Brinstar> yeah if they did, they wouldnt consistently release such shitty drivers
<Brinstar> crdlb: as in the singer, no, as in whoever else, no again :)
<Zeroyez> however, every ati graphics driver on linux is more of a 1 in 100 it worked thing
<xtknight> Zeroyez, lol i know
<crdlb> Brinstar: I meant the singer :)
<matrixblue> I just use the Mesa drivers
<Brinstar> :)
<BUGabundo> does every one see this on Update Manager
<BUGabundo> E: The package cache file is corrupted
<BUGabundo> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<BUGabundo> ??????????
<xtknight> try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<BUGabundo> me?
<xtknight> yea
<xtknight> the upside of always FUBARing your system is knowing how to fix it lol
<Zeroyez> i found the best graphics support on jaunty is to install it in virtualbox with ati drivers on windows host and vbox drivers on ubuntu and use full screen mode :)
<BUGabundo> nothing there
<BUGabundo> and just one update?????
<bruce89> !who | BUGabundo
<ubottu> BUGabundo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BUGabundo> mirror must be crazy
<Zeroyez> just pretend windows isn't there
<Brinstar> intel drivers, even though the hardware is usually crap, are consistently stable
<xtknight> Zeroyez, may be a good idea heheh
<BUGabundo> bruce89: I think that was meant to xtknight
<BUGabundo> lol
<bruce89> och, whoever it was, read it
<xtknight> Brinstar, i kinda disagree
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: intel driver were good
<Zeroyez> intel hardware is great
<BUGabundo> until the EXA / UXA stuff pop in
<SwedeMike> Brinstar: apart from for instance the fact that you can't use a GM4500HD on 8.10 even though drivers were released in july, way before it was really released.
<Brinstar> xtknight: hehe i wish
<xtknight> Brinstar, someone yesterday was affected by a memory leak in the intel drivers afaik and the intel wireless iwl3945 has been terrible for my other friend
<xtknight> i thought they were awesome too until i saw these problems
<Brinstar> SwedeMike: yeah but for the larger number of cards intel have, the drivers are good though
<xtknight> they sure seem to support linux more and have more open source stuff...
<SwedeMike> I'm actually running UXA on 9.04 and it usually works, at last with vblank off
<Brinstar> i know there have been problems recently like with the GMA900 and as you say the 4500HD
<Brinstar> xtknight: i see what you mean, but on the whole, i notice a lot more people raise support queries for ATI drivers than for intel ones
<xtknight> Brinstar, yup
<CarlFK1> what package will satisfy  ffmpeg: error while loading shared libraries: libavutil.so.50: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xtknight> CarlFK1, none on jaunty
<xtknight> you will have to compile libavutil
<xtknight> u prolly compiled ffmpeg or something?
<crdlb> if you did, just rebuild ffmpeg
<Brinstar> with ATI its like getting the drivers to work is a game in itself
<crdlb> that's just an ABI soname bump
<crdlb> Brinstar: except for radeon :D
<Brinstar> hehe
<CarlFK1> xtknight: right - trying to build in x264
<BUGabundo> CarlFK1: isn't x264 already in?
<CarlFK1> crdlb: I just did, ran it, got that message.
<BUGabundo> I watch stuff fine
<BUGabundo> or is it encoding?
<crdlb> CarlFK1: then it's looking in the wrong place I guess
<CarlFK1> BUGabundo: right - trying to encode
<SwedeMike> oh, and sometimes when I resume from suspend I am logged out because something crashed.. I don't know if it's compiz or the X server, but it has restarted.
<crdlb> is libavutil is part of ffmpeg?
<xtknight> i think
<crdlb> SwedeMike: with intel?
<SwedeMike> crdlb: yes. Thinkpad X200 with 4500
<crdlb> there's a bug filed for that
<SwedeMike> ah. nice. I didn't know what to file it for.
<BUGabundo> SwedeMike: me too
<BUGabundo> bug 335465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335465 in xorg "resume from hibernation crashed X" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335465
<BUGabundo> its invalid?
<Brinstar> offtopic but thats what i gotta get next, the x200
<crdlb> CarlFK1: what prefix did you use?
<xtknight> BUGabundo, because he has to provide bryce with a backtrace before the bug is valid again
<BUGabundo> xtknight: He is ME
<xtknight> well he=yo
<xtknight> :P
<SwedeMike> hm, that doesn't match my behaviour
<maco> its still a valid bug...
<BUGabundo> I closed it and forgot about it
<crdlb>  there's a different bug against the intel driver
<maco> just not a useful one :P
<BUGabundo> maco I can't ssh to the machine
<BUGabundo> if that's the only one I have in hand when it crashes
<SwedeMike> hm, oki, this started happening a few weeks back, before that I had little problems. like most of january was stable.
<BUGabundo> SwedeMike: agreed
<SwedeMike> for me it just restarts, I have little problem apart from the fact I have to login again and restart applications
<crdlb> when it happens here, X sometimes shows a trace in VT7 mentioning a double-free
<SwedeMike> let me look at Xorg log
<BUGabundo> crdlb: here too
<BUGabundo> but not always
<BUGabundo> last one, I got reconnect to tty 7
<SwedeMike> oh, and now it happened again, I just get static in mplayer when playing ... then pulseaudio dies, restarts by itself, and then everything is fine again for a while
<BUGabundo> and not 8 as usual, with trace on 7
<alex_mayorga> confirm please https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/343316
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343316 in pidgin "pidgin 2.5.5 disconnects/reconnects fom MSN when blocking a contact" [Undecided,New]
<Brinstar> that happens to me too SwedeMike
<Brinstar> it just works for a few minutes then stops then returns
<exco> someone else having problems with wireless? (disconnects every few minutes, slow "authentication", ...)
<SwedeMike> Brinstar: well, mine can work for several hours then it starts misbehaving, I restart mplayer a couple of times, pulseaudio says internal error, dies, mplayer uses alsa, I restart mplayer again, everything is fine again, it's using pulse again
<BUGabundo> exco: are you far way from the AP?
<exco> not further than in Intrepid/Hardy ;-)
<BUGabundo> need a confirmation for bug 297523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297523 in synaptic "synaptic column resize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297523
<exco> about 5 meters
<BUGabundo> exco: many drivers have change
<BUGabundo> oh ok... that's close
<BUGabundo> WPA? WPA2?
<SwedeMike> http://pastebin.com/m42fadc68 I think this is when my intel Xorg dies
<exco> the intel 2915abg is particularly worse than before - I have to use an additional pcmcia ralink card to have somewhat useable internet
<SwedeMike> well, at least intel 5ghz works again
<xtknight> BUGabundo, hmm not sure exactly how to reproduce this.  which column are u resizing?
<exco> BUGabundo: wpa2 is a nogo - have to try that again a few more times, but the ralink card doesn't support it so I'm now using wpa only to be able to switch to the second card if the first one won't connect
<BUGabundo> xtknight: any
<BUGabundo> ususally 1st
<xtknight> BUGabundo, "Package"?
<xtknight> i dont get a resize column on the "S" or " " columns
<IntuitiveNipple> I've found another apparent bug/issue with pulseaudio. Can anyone else confirm this? Whilst a local mp3 is playing in Rhythmbox the Gnome panel System Monitor network monitor shows a high level of network activity - it didn't do that previously. Using iftop I can see 1.73Mbps of traffic on "lo"
<xtknight> but i cannot seem to reproduce it
<BUGabundo> xtknight: trying to search any thing and resize any collum tends to fail to me
<xtknight> BUGabundo, hmmm
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: I think that because some apps are streaming the sound via TCP
<BUGabundo> now that PA accept it
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: that 'first-click' issue isn't limited to Synaptic, and it has been around since Hardy. I often get it with Nautilus for example
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: that would make sense.
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: annoying though since I can't filter in the System Monitor
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: are you sure? I only see it on Syn
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: install/add the netspeed applet
<BUGabundo> and set it to Lo
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: very... it has been frustrating me for over a year. I made a bug report about it ages ago
<BUGabundo> I have 2
<xtknight> i can't tell which bug u guys are talking about
<BUGabundo> one for lo and one for card (wifi, 3g,vpn, wired)
<BUGabundo> xtknight: by now. me neither
<BUGabundo> my attention span is close to zero
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: just be aware and please test bug 335507
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335507 in netspeed "netspeed applet will not messure wifi or wired" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335507
<BUGabundo> if you install it
<exco> BUGabundo: http://pastebin.com/d5ad6cd48 I don't see anything particular that's wrong...
<xtknight> IntuitiveNipple, well sending stuff over 'lo' is just like using a named pipe...but i dont see any traffic on lo at all with iftop
<xtknight> while playing audio in totem
<BUGabundo> exco: you won't see anything there
<BUGabundo> you need to enable debug
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingNetworkManager
<BUGabundo> xtknight: my lo is at 2.7KiBs
<xtknight> BUGabundo, sudo iftop -i lo
<xtknight> ?
<BUGabundo> sudo: iftop: command not found
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> serves nethogs?
<xtknight> apt-get it
<exco> BUGabundo: I will read that and file a bug report/s - the jaunty forum is full of wireless issues btw
<BUGabundo> TX:             cumm:  77.0KB   peak:    273Kb                                                rates:   13.3Kb  77.0Kb  77.0Kb
<xtknight> ya i get 0 0 0 0 0 0 nothing whatsoever while playing audio
<BUGabundo> exco: I'm subcribed to all NM packages
<BUGabundo> so I know how much bug mail it gets
<xtknight> and i know it's not broken.  ping localhost gives me traffic
<BUGabundo> I just have pidgin and FF
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> friend at door
<herenbdy> heya... changed to Jaunty Jackelope on my EEE PC, now when windows maximize, they completely ignore the top panel
<herenbdy> if I set the panel to Autohide, maximized windows still go too far
<herenbdy> really annoying.. can't see the title bars :(
<BUGabundo1> you guys are really obbeying! lol I asked and you guys stood calm until I came back... nice
<BUGabundo1> ok
<BUGabundo1> corner case but need a confirmation
<BUGabundo1> kmail on gnome
<BUGabundo1> opening links fails the 1st time
<BUGabundo1> works on the next few for a while
<BUGabundo1> if I stop a few minutes
<BUGabundo1> the 1st attemp fails again
<BUGabundo1> kio bug?
<BUGabundo1> where is everyone??
<YDdraigGoch> Here!
<YDdraigGoch> BUGabundo1, was that meant to be a #ubuntu=bugs question? :)
<BUGabundo1> YDdraigGoch: not quite
<BUGabundo1> its a jaunty thing
<BUGabundo1> actaully its NEW
<BUGabundo1> started this week
<melik> anyone know what all the kinit errors and synaptic resume reset errors are about?
<BUGabundo> I don't
<BUGabundo> but I think I already told you that
<melik> yeah you did, i remember
<melik> :$
<rayne_> How is the current build of Jaunty?
<BUGabundo> and asked to be put on the loop if you find out
<BUGabundo> rayne_: give it a try your self
<melik> BUGabundo, where can i find the bootup log file?
<rayne_> BUGabundo, Thinking about it, if it is reasonably stable :)
<melik> im in /var/log/
<BUGabundo> boot? dmesg? kernel?
<BUGabundo> any of them
<BUGabundo> rayne_: ppl on #ubuntu+1 feel its is quite stable for an alpha
<rayne_> BUGabundo, Will I be able to update to final release through it? Or will it require a complete re-install?
<BUGabundo> sure
<rayne_> Again that is... after installing the latest Alpha
<BUGabundo> ah??
<BUGabundo> update-manager makes it all good
<hggdh> rayne_, if you keep on updating from current Jaunty, you will get the final release
<BUGabundo> talking on updates, no new packages today?
<hggdh> or, for that matter, any Jaunty you install
<BUGabundo> did archive admins took weekend off?
<rayne_> hggdh, Do you have a linky for the current build?
<hggdh> there is a link for daily builds, but you can pretty much just get alpha6
<BUGabundo>  !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<hggdh> thanks, BUGabundo
<rayne_> Thanks
<BUGabundo> no prob
<BUGabundo> I have it on hand
<rayne_> Anything I should try once I boot up Jaunty?
<BUGabundo> rayne_: Backups Backups Backups
<BUGabundo> and after that Backups  ?
<rayne_> lol
<BUGabundo> plus read the release notes
<BUGabundo> I'm not laughing
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<BUGabundo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha6
<rayne_> I have use 3 partitions, so the only one I will be effecting is the OS one
<BUGabundo> not really
<BUGabundo> I've been hit by upgrades that mess users conf files
<BUGabundo> or isntallers emptying entire disks
<BUGabundo> or user error
<BUGabundo> or even a laptop never boot again (this past week on one of my FOSS class)
<BUGabundo> so Backups Backups Backups
<melik> when is the beta due?
<BUGabundo>  !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo> melik: ^^^^^
<melik> oh wow, so close =)
<BUGabundo> eeheh
<Dembroski13> hello
<BUGabundo> Dembroski13: hi
<Dembroski13> I decided to give in and install the beta. I ran 8.10 sence the 5th alpha I think
<hggdh> Dembroski13, you mean the alpha6, right?
<BUGabundo> no
<Dembroski13> for 8.10 I got the alpha 5
<BUGabundo> he means beta on jaunty
<BUGabundo> and a5 on ibex
<BUGabundo> on jaunty I started the earliest ever
<hggdh> ? are we already on beta?
<BUGabundo> pre alpha1
<BUGabundo> hggdh: not yet
<hggdh> so there...
<BUGabundo> again, Dembroski13 said he would start using jaunty on beta
<BUGabundo> heeh
<hggdh> ah. I am really slow today...
<BUGabundo> eheh
<Dembroski13> correct. I'm downloading it now.
<hggdh> OTH, I just succeeded on rebooting after a weird error, so I guess I have a nice excuse ;-)
<BUGabundo> Dembroski13: tehre no beta yet
<BUGabundo> LOL
 * BUGabundo this is getting confused
<Dembroski13> Yes. indeed it is
 * hggdh welcomes BUGabundo 
<hggdh> to the same confused area
<BUGabundo> Dembroski13: alpha 6 come out this week
<BUGabundo> you can have a more up to date daily image
<BUGabundo> check
<Dembroski13> I know. I'm install alpha 5
<BUGabundo>  !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<BUGabundo> to know the release date of beta
<BUGabundo> Alpha5 is really old
<BUGabundo> get A6 or daily
<Dembroski13> I am aware of that
<BUGabundo> and save the bandwith of updating
<BUGabundo> or installer probs/bugs
<Dembroski13> So stop the download of alpha 5?
<BUGabundo> sure
<BUGabundo> if you just started
 * BUGabundo to help us relax, /me offers http://www.funtasticus.com/20090310/tooshie-tuesday-march-10-2009/ (NSFW)
<Dembroski13> I have downloaded like 900 packages
<BUGabundo> packages???
<BUGabundo> or iso ?
<Dembroski13> packages...like I said
<BUGabundo> please explain
<Dembroski13> It says 950 out of 1108 packages downloaded
<Dembroski13> I'm doing it through the "Distribution upgrade"
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> using update-manager -d ?
<Dembroski13> correct
<BUGabundo> ok
<Dembroski13> Should I just cancel it?
<BUGabundo> no no
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: I've just updated your bug #335507
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335507 in netspeed "netspeed applet will not measure wired" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335507
<BUGabundo> thanks
 * BUGabundo looks
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: I'm not that noob
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> I know about the combo
<BUGabundo> I enable and disable it at will
<IntuitiveNipple> Well, with that enabled I can monitor all the devices
<BUGabundo> not for me
 * DanaG is bored
<BUGabundo> that's the bug
<BUGabundo> its stopped working for wired
 * DanaG wishes open-source ATI driver supported compiz.  =þ
<DanaG> and power management.
<BUGabundo> and the world was a safer place, no?
<IntuitiveNipple> So you select eth0 and nothing is reported?
 * DanaG wishes there were a fglrx for jaunty NOW.
<maco> DanaG: it does
<maco> DanaG: well depends on the card
<DanaG> Not for R600.
<DanaG> I guess I should've been more specific.
<maco> but on a radeon 9250, fglrx will do compiz at like 1fps and menus wont open. but with -ati open source, it's great. i once fought opensuse when it tried to force fglrx for that card with compiz :P
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: eth0 just shows as unplug
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: but it is the active connection on the system?
<BUGabundo> sure
<IntuitiveNipple> It calls glibtop_get_netload(). There was an update to libgtop2-7 very recently
<IntuitiveNipple> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/libg/libgtop2/libgtop2_2.25.91-0ubuntu1/changelog
<lbt> Hi, a clean install of jaunty just gave me the old  perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").      http://pastebin.com/d3c65eb36
<lbt> I'm pretty sure this is becase LC_TIME = "en_GB", and not LC_TIME = "en_GB.UTF-8"
<IntuitiveNipple> lbt: yes that would do it
<IntuitiveNipple> How did you install Jaunty?
<lbt> iso into VirtualBox
<matrixblue> Did anyone ever figure out how to change your keyring password?
<lbt> I can't see where LC_TIME is set
<lbt> file /etc/default/locale only has :  LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"
<IntuitiveNipple> I meant as in which installation method? live-CD, alternate CD, debboostrap ?
<IntuitiveNipple> It comes from the locale
<lbt> sorry, 1sec
<IntuitiveNipple> I solved that in a set of scripts for installing to VMs using debboostrap a while ago... let me dig out the article.
<lbt> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-6/ then mounted iso as a CDROM
<lbt> then normal desktop install to 8Gb vdk file/disk
<lbt> AFAICT I was simulating a normal install
<lbt> and, TBH this has plagued every Debian/Ubuntu install I've ever had <grin>
<IntuitiveNipple> lbt: The key will be the packages language-pack-en language-pack-en-base and having...
<lbt> trivial problem that I can't fix "properly"
<IntuitiveNipple> lbt... /etc/localtime symlinked to the correct zoneinfo
<IntuitiveNipple> Here's what my script does: sudo ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/${UML_TZ} /etc/localtime
<lbt> there is no localetime
<DanaG> ugh, damned PIO sdhc card reader.
<DanaG> No DMA == suckage.
<lbt> sorry I looked for localEtime; localtime is not a symlink
<IntuitiveNipple> lbt: sudo ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/London /etc/localtime
<lbt> I'm more reporting it to be fixed pre-release :)
<IntuitiveNipple> If the zoneinfo is missing that's the "tzdata" package
<BUGabundo> ppl see you tomorrow
<BUGabundo> [[]]
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: I'm building you a debug version of netspeed_applet2 to get some info
<lbt> no, zoneinfo is there and fine
<IntuitiveNipple> lbt: Looks like something didn't manage to create the initial link.
<BUGabundo> thanks
<lbt> no, it created a file though
<lbt> damn, I deleted it
<lbt> it looks like something copied the London file
<lbt> (same size)
<lbt> is it worth putting on launchpad?
<IntuitiveNipple> If you can reproduce it, yes.
<lbt> OK - ta
<danbhfive> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackalope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<lbt> IntuitiveNipple: that didn't fix it :(
<IntuitiveNipple> which "that" in particular?
<lbt> linking /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/London
<lbt> I found several bugs 181418 315335
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181418 in ubiquity "harmless but noisy locale warnings in syslog" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181418
<lbt> which seems a harsh summary. A "standard" ubuntu response to typing "perl" is 9 lines of error
<bruce89> bug 315335
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315335 in vmbuilder "locale of built vm is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315335
<IntuitiveNipple> lbt: Just looked at my script again. The other thing it does is write to /etc/environment "LANG=${UML_LANG}"
<IntuitiveNipple> UML_LANG is a valid language string
<lbt> :)
<lbt> but LANG is set... ?
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah... you say LC_TIME looked wrong though?
<lbt> I did
<lbt> it's en_GB
<lbt> it should be en_GB.UTF-8
<lbt> (or = $LANG)
<lbt> AFAIUI
<IntuitiveNipple> that is weird. That looks like it got chopped by a sed operation :)
<lbt> well....
<lbt> en_GB is valid I think
<lbt> but not if LANG is more explicit
<lbt> I *think*
<lbt> or maybe not
<lbt> LC_TIME=en_GB.UTF-8 perl is nice and quiet
<DanaG> oh yeah, so I finally did get Jaunty on an SDHC card.
<DanaG> What's up with g-p-m using the OLD notifications for brightness?
<melik> http://omploader.org/vMWR3Mw/pasta
<melik> anyone know what thats all about?
<IntuitiveNipple> melik: It means what it says. You're not running a real-time kernel so there's no RT support
<melik> it kept crashing flashplugin
<IntuitiveNipple> really?
<melik> i just added my user to pulse-rt
<melik> and its fine now
<melik> yeah IntuitiveNipple
<IntuitiveNipple> nice one! post a bug report for that!
<lbt> As an aside that's not actually what it says. It says the user doesn't have privileges, not that the feature isn't in the kernel
<IntuitiveNipple> lbt: yeah, I was being liberal.
<lbt> sorry :)
<IntuitiveNipple> real-time isn't going to be enabled for pulseaudio because the preempt stuff can cause more issues than we care to deal with
<melik> yeah going to ahead now
<IntuitiveNipple> thanks melik
<IntuitiveNipple> That's a neat discovery... suggests the package might add users to that group regardless of RT caps
<melik> well ill be honest, i don't really know if that was the reason flash kept crashing.
<melik> but i'm pretty sure
<melik> IntuitiveNipple, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/343413
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343413 in ubuntu "Flash Plugin Crash due to Pulse-RT Permissions" [Undecided,New]
<melik> is that fine, i havent reported a bug before :/
<IntuitiveNipple> Let's see if I can reproduce it :)
<melik> im not really sure if it was because of pulse-rt
<melik> but it seems to be working fine now
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm... flaw in my plan... need a way to make flash crash on demand :D
<hix> u should be in groups: pulse, pulse-rt, pulse-access  it seems. I had no sound in flash, this made it work
<IntuitiveNipple> I've always had flash sound withouth those
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-15
<benje2> ok i get sound with jack with deleting asound.state and force jack to 16 bit
<benje2> but no sound with aplay or pulseaudio
<Aris2358> hi, I need help with some bugs on lucid
<ZykoticK9> Aris2358, could you give more details?
<Aris2358> sound stops working
<Aris2358> but I have no clue why
<Aris2358> tried to restart the alsa server but it didn't work
<benje2> hi Aris2358 which module snd_ice1712 and do you even get sound in lucid ?.
<Aris2358> yes, I have sound in lucid
<Aris2358> how to look the module?
<benje2> lsmod | grep snd
<Aris2358> I can't find snd_ice1712
<benje2> Aris2358: snd_ice is one of the module which one do you have
<Aris2358> I lot of them, could I post all the info lsmod gives here?
<benje2> Aris2358: i told you that cause i have problem with it but seem to not be the same problem for you
<benje2> Aris2358: you have a paste at paste.ubuntu.com to do that
<Aris2358> would be helpful that info?
<benje2> Aris2358: depending of the problem first does your sound card is see ?K
<Aris2358> where to look at it?
<benje2> aplay -l
<benje2> or in sound preference
<benje2> normaly if your sound card ius see the control volume in menu show volume level
<Aris2358> yes, I have pasted at paste-ubuntu
<Aris2358> can you see the paste?
<ZykoticK9> Aris2358, you need to give the link to your paste
<benje2> Aris2358: give us the adresse of page
<Aris2358> oh, sorry
<Aris2358> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395364/
<Aris2358> yes, I have the volume control and can change the volume
<Aris2358> normally it stops working after a few minutes of using a program called Gnu solfege
<benje2> Aris2358: do you try sudo alsa-utils restart ? you can start gnu solfege in terminal too to see message
<NullEntity> I feel like an idiot.
<benje2> Aris2358: only wih this program ?
<Aris2358> no, when it stops working no more sound
<Aris2358> and it stops with other programs too
<NullEntity> Ubuntu just booted up into a terminal and spend about 30 mins trying to bring up GNOME.
<NullEntity> Then I realized I was just on the wrong display.
<benje2> NullEntity: try space or click on mouse
<benje2> :)
<NullEntity> ?
<benje2> Aris2358: ok it stop for all program but does other sound program stop sound too
<NullEntity> I booted up into a terminal.
<Aris2358> yes, thats it
<NullEntity> Instead of GNOME
<benje2> NullEntity: yes it keep last tty you use
<Aris2358> but with solfege is very easy to get that
<Aris2358> I mean, no matter what, sooner or later I lost the sound
<benje2> Aris2358: do you try restarting alsa and pusleaudio ?
<NullEntity> I get it. It crashed on my before (weird bar pattern). No sysreq keys or anything, but I did try getting to tty1.
<Aris2358> I tried it, but let me try it again
<Aris2358> I have just lost the sound right now
<benje2> Aris2358: normaly pulse audio restart it self
<Aris2358> tried alsa-utils restart, and nothing
<Aris2358> the program works like if nothing happened
<benje2> Aris2358: gnu solfege don't see that there no sound card ?
<Aris2358> not only solfege, no sound right now
<Aris2358> no matter what application I use
<benje2> Aris i understand that you get no more sound
<Aris2358> no, no more sound
<Aris2358> or yes, no more sound
<Aris2358> I have to reboot if I want any sound again
<benje2> Aris2358: paste the dmesg too . if you start gnu solfege again in terminal does it claim about no sound card ?
<Aris2358> no, it is just happy, in fact sound preferences says when I use solfege 'Alsa-plug-in timidity'
<Aris2358> in the applications tab of sound preferences
<benje2> Aris2358: ok paste the result of dmesg command
<Aris2358> ok, one moment please
<benje2> Aris2358: do you try to restart timidity too ?
<NullEntity1> Is there a crash log? >.<
<Aris2358> sorry, I found another bug, and had to restart
<Aris2358> I was unable to write anything
<NullEntity> Is there a crash log?
<Aris2358> now I have sound again
<Aris2358> must I try to lost it again?
<yofel> NullEntity: crash log for what? if apport catched the crash you should have one in /var/crash/
<benje2> Aris2358: yes but start program in terminal
<benje2> Aris2358: do you try to restart timidity too ?
<Aris2358> how can I restart timidity?
<Aris2358> totem doesn't have sound either
<benje2> Aris2358: sudo /etc/init.d/timidty restart
<Aris2358> ok thanks
<benje2> Aris2358: but pulseaudio seem to have many problem
<NullEntity> yofel: the system just quit responding
<Aris2358> still trying to lose the sound
<benje2> don't know why they don't use jack intead
<benje2> Aris2358: yes but in terminal
<Aris2358> I lost it again, and yes, I am in terminal
<benje2> Aris2358: and you can start gnusolfege with strace to get more messages
<benje2> no message ?
<Aris2358> it puts a different message
<Aris2358> I am going to paste it
<NullEntity> I double clicked the log, but Apport said it couldn't send it
<DanaG> timidity likes to hog the audio device.
<NullEntity> and I found out gedit doesn't like files that big :-D
<DanaG> I've just gone to having timidity starts as me, instead of as its own user.
<LADmaticCA> anyone got working sound with emesene, just curious?
<Aris2358> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395380/
<Aris2358> now always says Playing time: ~5 seconds
<yofel> NullEntity: the cannot connect to database issue is known
<yofel> NullEntity: please try again in a few days
<benje2> Aris2358: stop gnu solfege and restart timidity   pste the dmesg too
<Aris2358> ok
<NullEntity> No, it said that it doesn't support sending failed assertions or something along those lined.
<NullEntity> lines*
<Aris2358> restart timidity
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. when useing the pastebinit command. i cant seem to find a way to delete the post.
<yofel> Dr_Willis: that depends on the pastebin server you're using, some support it some not
<Dr_Willis> yofel:  yea. reading at the pastebin.com site. - seems if you use a browser it sets a cookie so you can delete it.
<Aris2358> sorry, I forgot, how can I restart timidity?
<Dr_Willis> but the pastebinit command dosent get the cookie set.. so you cant delete the thing
<Dr_Willis> at least pastebinit is now working in 10.04 :)
<benje2> Aris2358: sudo /etc/init.d/timidity restart*
<Aris2358> ok, I restarted timidity
<benje2> Aris2358: still no sound ? if so stop timidity restart alsa and pulsaudio
<Aris2358> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395382/    and still not sound
<Aris2358> how to restart alsa and pulseaudio?
<fabio333> Aris2358: no sound at all?
<benje2> Aris2358: seem that you have problem with hpet clock too
<Aris2358> sorry, I forgot
<benje2> Aris2358: note it i wouldn't repeat all time
<benje2> fabio333: he get sound but he loose it
<benje2> Aris2358: sudo alsa-utils restart && sudo killall pusleaudio
<Aris2358> no sound after "sudo alsa-utils restart && sudo killall pusleaudio"
<benje2> for pusleaudio it's not the better way but i don't know how do this a better way
<benje2> Aris2358: do you stop timidity ?
<Aris2358> I restarted timidity before
<benje2> no stop it
<benje2> there was problem before between both timidity and pulseaudio
<Aris2358> ok I'll stop it
<benje2> Aris2358: restart alsa and pusle again
<Aris2358> timidity stoped
<Aris2358> "sudo alsa-utils restart && sudo killall pusleaudio" done
<benje2> try sound
<Aris2358> no sound, totem neither
<fabio333> Aris2358: use gstreamer-settings for the test
<fabio333> when u there also change the plugin
<Aris2358> gstreamer-settings?
<fabio333> you have it
<fabio333> sorry
<benje2> gstreamer-properties
<fabio333> i'm not on kde and the name is a little different
<fabio333> yes
<fabio333> benje2: thank u
<benje2> fabio333: he loose it with timidity alsa plugin but the hpet clock change is time too
<benje2> fabio333: and after we don't get it again without restart computer
<Aris2358> gstreamer-properties tried all the options, no sound
<benje2> Aris2358: try to unload and reload modules
<fabio333> Aris2358: cat /proc/asound/modules ?
<Aris2358> cat /proc/asound/modules
<Aris2358>  0 snd_hda_intel
<Aris2358>  1 snd_hda_intel
<Aris2358> sorry, what modules? timidity, alsa, pulseaudio?
<benje2> Aris2358: this is program
<benje2> Aris2358: module is the result of the last commande ( snd_hda_intel )
<benje2> sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel
<benje2> and modprobe snd_hda_intel
<benje2> sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<fabio333> the module is right for hda intel
<Aris2358> sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel
<Aris2358> ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<benje2> Aris2358: cut sound application
<benje2> Aris2358: lsof /dev/snd/* to know which use it
<sebsebseb> HI
<Aris2358> lsof /dev/snd/*
<Aris2358> COMMAND    PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<Aris2358> pulseaudi 1893 aris   23u   CHR  116,8      0t0 4352 /dev/snd/controlC0
<Aris2358> pulseaudi 1893 aris   30u   CHR  116,8      0t0 4352 /dev/snd/controlC0
<Aris2358> must I kill the process?
<benje2> Aris2358: fabio333 i don't get sound at all with pulseaudio but using jack it's ok,by deleting /var/lib/alsa/sound.state after stoping alsa and then restart it. i think pulseaudio have big problem
<sebsebseb> Just updated my vm,  and now I finalley get to see what I am meant to be seeing for boot up, after Plymouth update,  quite basic,  not that bad,  but  Mandriva's boot up is still way better :)
<sebsebseb> also purple icons since they aren't all there yet, places looks a bit odd
<yofel> Aris2358: to kill pulseaudio you first need to set autospawn = no in /etc/pulse/client.conf before killing the process or it will just restart immediately
<Aris2358> ok let me try
<fabio333> i got rid of pulseaudio a lot time ago...
<Aris2358> I have this line "; autospawn = yes" is it enough to put a # in front of it?
<fabio333> sebsebseb: no plymouh here for me
<yofel> Aris2358: no, remove the ';' at the beginning and change yes to no
<Aris2358> and now?
<Aris2358> sudo alsa-utils restart && sudo killall pusleaudio?
<yofel>  Aris2358 try to kill pulseaudio and see if the device is still blocked
<yofel> Aris2358: other way around I think
<Aris2358> sudo killall pulseaudio
<Aris2358> pulseaudio: no process found
<benje2> Aris2358: sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<benje2> to kill pusleaudio and no for me give me sound in gnome yep :p
<Aris2358> ok, now works
<benje2> and the sound .
<benje2> ?
<Aris2358> I have sound
<Aris2358> ?
<benje2> hihi #@~! pulseaudio
<Aris2358> how is that? I don't get it
<yofel> ...
<benje2> Aris2358: you don't get what ?
<Aris2358> why it works now
<benje2> because pulseaudio block your sound card
<benje2> like mine
<Aris2358> perhaps someone should fill a bug or something
<Aris2358> but I don't know what is wrong
<benje2> Aris2358: it's pulseaudio who is wrong
<yofel> err... of course pulse blocks the sound card, only one app can use the sound card at a time, that's why all apps should use pulse
<yofel> if pulse is running and an app tries to use alsa directly it will fails
<yofel> *fail
<fabio333> the problem is with the app
<benje2> yofel: ok but pulse have many problem it
<benje2> fabio333: the problem is with pulseaudio not the app
<yofel> benje2: for simple stereo output here I don't have any issues with it
<fabio333> benje2: i mean every app should be using pulse
<benje2> yofel: with snd_ice1712 and with tilidity and with jack ect we get problem
<benje2> fabio333: yofel alsa use pulseaudio no ?
<yofel> hm, I did hear that timidity has issues with pulse, but I'm really no expert on this
<yofel> benje2: no, pulseaudio uses alsa for hardware access
<yofel> pulse is just a sofware mixer (I think)
<yofel> *softwaree
<benje2> so how timidity which use alsa and aplay have no sound ?
<yofel> *software
<benje2> and if i put of pulse i get sound with jack
<benje2> off
<Aris2358> but now I lost the sound volume control lol
<yofel> benje2: like I said, I'm no expert on this, crimsun should know more
<benje2> Aris2358: yes this is pulseaudio which control this
<yofel> Aris2358: yes, as gnome only supports pulseaudio for audio control
<Aris2358> totem and solfege seems to have both sound now
<Aris2358> never had that problem before
<yofel> Aris2358: if you want to control alsa use alsamixer
<Aris2358> ok thanks yofel
<benje2> or get the old method of gnome :)
<yofel> benje2: that doesn't exist in the current gnome ;)
<benje2> :)
<Aris2358> alsamixer in console? is there any other way?
<Aris2358> not bad either
<Aris2358> I hope some one to fix this in lucid, I don't think solfege to be the problem
<benje2> Aris2358: for some card you can get graphic mixer with alsa-tools-gui
<yofel> Aris2358: lets say it like this: if solfege would correctly support pulseaudio we wouldn't have this problem either
<benje2> i will try to made work both same card now :)
<Aris2358> anyway I lost the sound even with other programs
<benje2> yofel: we can see it in the other way if pulseaudio was better do it will not appen
<Aris2358> solfege just let me to lose sound faster
<Aris2358> should I try to fill a bug then?
<yofel> hmpf, well, sound in linux is an adventure and pulse and attempt to solve it, maybe I should look at jack sometimes
<yofel> s/and/an
<benje2> yofel: that what i use
<yofel> benje2: got a nice introduction wiki page at hand?
<benje2> yofel: does pulse will use rt and multiple card ?
<yofel> no idea
<benje2> yofel: which kind ? devel ? using ? but i know only in french
<benje2> in maolinux
<benje2> linuxmao sorry
<yofel> heh, nevermind then, I'll google around a bit tomorrow
<benje2> yofel: seems that ubuntu studio use it
<benje2> yofel: i was thinking that it was better to improve jack to do less think when you need than devel an other audio server
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I never can get Lord Of the Rings Online to work in Wine.
<yofel> heh
<Aris2358> ok, thanks a lot to everybody for the help
<Aris2358> thanks benje
<benje2> Aris2358: hope that would be fix soon ;)
<benje2> by Aris2358
<Aris2358> bye
<benje2> i came back with both same card to traumatize you again :)
<Aris2358> thanks again, by benje2
<Some_Person> Is now about the time I need to update all my (still relevant) PPAs for lucid?
<johndarc> how do I update without breaking things?
<DanaG> I only have two issues with PulseAudio:  A.  Wine sucks and can't handle it.  B. this bug: http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/678
<Some_Person> I'm getting no sound on lucid!
<kermiac> Some_Person: you checked nothing's muted in alsamixer?
<Some_Person> yep, nothing's muted
<happyface> anyone know a fix to this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/469694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 469694 in empathy "Empathy Will not add Accounts" [Low,Fix released]
<happyface> fix released - oops my bad I should update :S
<Some_Person> How can I get my sound working?
<kermiac> Some_Person: does speaker-test -c2 -l1 -twav produce sound?
<Some_Person> nope
<kermiac> hmmm
<kermiac> Some_Person: try  pasuspender -- speaker-test -c2 -Dplug:front:0 -l1 -twav
<Some_Person> still nothing
<Some_Person> any other ideas?
<crimsun> Some_Person: you should give us diagnostic info first. Please use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<Some_Person> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8d1ca1500a15261d74739e36b55d0bbe8d9566eb
<DanaG> oh yeah, I tried kernel-ppa 2.6.34-rc1 -- but it panics right away, and I have no way to grab a stacktrace.
<crimsun> Some_Person: mute your s/pdif
<crimsun> Some_Person: also, what does "pactl stat|grep ^Default" give you?
<Some_Person> How do I mute my s/pdif?
<crimsun> Some_Person: use alsamixer, amixer, whatever
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu.com/395440/
<DanaG> crimsun: how do you get a system pulseaudio daemon to not keep trampling on the .pulse-cookie file?  I had to edit the init script to make it manually copy a cookie file into place.
<DanaG> (Note that the system is headless, with ideally no local user logged on.)
<crimsun> DanaG: trampling?
<Some_Person> Oddly, the built-in microphone appears to be working, but nothing is being outputted
<crimsun> what's wrong with the existing one?
<DanaG> yeah, it creates a new .pulse-cookie in /var/run/pulse
<DanaG> ... on the fly.
<DanaG> It does that each time the daemon starts.
<crimsun> DanaG: yes, that's $HOME for 'pulse'
<DanaG> But the thing is, if I replace the file with my own cookie... it still creates a new one at start.  Or at least it did, last time I tried.
<crimsun> why do you want to replace the file?
<DanaG> So I can have my other systems authenticate to it.
<DanaG> As it is right now, the .pulse-cookie files have to match for it to allow playback.  Or I have to disable authentication.
<crimsun> Some_Person: can you verify with pasuspender -- arecord -Dplughw:0,0 -fcd    ?
<Some_Person> I mean, in the Sound preferences, the little bar goes when I speak into or tap my microphone
<Some_Person> Since there's no output, I can't confirm anything
<crimsun> Some_Person: hmm, interesting. Well, sorry, I should have read a bit closer. Your 'Capture' is completely muted and zeroed.
<Some_Person> and?
<crimsun> Some_Person: are you *only* having problems recording?
<Some_Person> No, I can't hear any sound
<crimsun> Some_Person: did you paste the output from that pactl command anywhere?
<Some_Person> yes, here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/395440/
<happyface> lynx seems frozen on the splash loader on 2nd boot (after updating packages). should i wait or sync-umount-boot?
<DanaG> bug 538292 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538292 in plymouth "Latest plymouth update makes lucid stop at startup" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538292
<happyface> DanaG: thanks - im on my cell so cant go to that url can you tell me what to do?
<DanaG> copy and paste from a comment:  "You will need to boot in single user mode or with init=/bin/bash to  bypass mountall, remount / read-write by hand, and install the mountall  2.8 package from the archive to recover.  (Alternatively, you can use an  ISO image as rescue media to boot from, and recover that way.) The plymouth 0.8.0~-14 package will enforce this upgrade by using  Breaks:, but we need the new mountall built on all archit
<crimsun> Some_Person: a couple things: it really isn't surprising that you can't capture anything, since your capture control element is muted and zeroed. Also, please append options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1 to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and reboot.
<happyface> thanks a lot DanaG
<Some_Person> crimsun: I'm not trying to capture anything. I was merely commenting that in the Sound preferences, my microphone seems to work
<DanaG> argh, the drm-intel-next kernel-ppa kernels all have all of STAGING disabled!
<Some_Person> ok, rebooting
<crimsun> DanaG: disabling auth isn't ideal, but it's the way to go currently
<DanaG> ah, what I did was to edit the init script to copy /var/lib/pulse/.pulse-cookie to /var/run/pulse/
<DanaG> or rather, something like that.
<DanaG> yeah. those are the dirs.
<Some_Person> hey thanks, it worked
<Some_Person> first sound ever played by lucid on this system: "never gonna give you up" by rick astley
<crimsun> Some_Person: please file a bug against alsa-driver, and include the alsa-info.sh output that you just gave me
<Some_Person> ok
<Some_Person> can you please link to it again?
<crimsun> 23:56 < Some_Person> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8d1ca1500a15261d74739e36b55d0bbe8d9566eb
<Some_Person> thanks
<DanaG> argh, ndiswrapper source tries to install the driver to /lib/modules/misc/
<DanaG> say, if __log_buf is at 0xc0890ea0 in virtual memory space.... how can I tell where it'll be in physical space?
<DanaG> Is there a standard physical memory base address on i386?
<Some_Person> Is the "Lights Off" game any good? It doesn't work here
<DDwi> I installed the alpha on a vm, and all the close, minmize, maximize buttons are on the left? how do I fix this back to the right? on the top of the windows
<DanaG> alternately... is there any way to drastically slow down printk messages?
<rww> DDwi: http://techpad.co.uk/content.php?sid=94
<kermiac> DDwi: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<kermiac> oops rww beat me to it :)
<DDwi> question #2 is who thought it was a good idea to move the buttons? >.>
<DDwi> and have they been taken out back and beaten yet?
<rww> DDwi: Canonical's design team, and no
<DDwi> hope it doesn't change the setting on upgrades
<rww> DDwi: it does
<DDwi> there a launchpad issue on this I can vote/comment on?
<hechu> Hi, I just upgraded 10.04 from 9.10. I found something like 'Keyboard Layer' icon stay in tray bar. Is there anybody knows what is that?
<rww> well, it does on [old lucid] -> [current lucid] updates, I imagine a distibution upgrade does the same
<ZykoticK9> DDwi, you can add yourself to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532633 in metacity "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kermiac> bah... why is it back to "confirmed"????
<rww> "View all 105 comments or add a comment." O_O. People using the bugtracker as a forum, I assume?
<hechu> 10.04 is very good and everything is just fine in my DELL. It's much like a stable release.
<DDwi> I imagine when you annoy enough end users and they find the launchpad bug # for the problem that annoys them, you get bugtracker being used as a forum instead of bug tracker :P
<rww> I had the fun problem mentioned in the /topic today, so I wouldn't personally say stable :)
<Some_Person> Why is Evolution not in the Applications menu?
<vish> kermiac_: the metacity task is confirmed ;)
<rww> Some_Person: it got moved to the Office submenu
<hechu> Hi, sorry to bother you. I am Chinese, and I just upgraded 10.04 from 9.10. locale: zh_CN.UTF8. I found something like 'Keyboard Layer' icon stay in tray bar. Is there anybody knows what is that?
<DDwi> thanks ZykoticK9 for that link btw.
<hechu> I never saw it in the pervious releases.
<Some_Person> rww: thanks
<ZykoticK9> DDwi, there is also a forums poll at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422422
<alkisg> hechu: from what little I know, it's an upstream gnome thing that appears automatically for people with more than one keyboard layouts. E.g. it's very handy here in Greece (when it works :D)
<hechu> alkisg, oh... thank you.
 * sebsebseb can't fall in love with either of the  two new themes :(
<sebsebseb> also  installing Human from the repo, and then getting it using  the Gnome icons with everything looking good,  not quite as simple as that
<hechu> yeah, I installed both English and Chinese locales. So I guess it appears there to let me choose different keyboard layers.
<alkisg> hechu: just wondering, if you only install the Chinese locale, can you then type "www.google.com" in your browser?
<alkisg> Or you only get Chinese letters in that case?
<hechu> alkisg ,  generally, China keyboard layer is totally same with English keyboard layer.  So, if I just install Chinese locale, it also works very well.
<hechu> ;-)
<alkisg> Thanks. That's not the same here in Greece, we always need both layouts.
<happyface> anyone have suggestions for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/523108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523108 in nvidia-settings "nvidia x server settings on ubuntu 10.4" [Undecided,New]
<hechu> alkisg, oh i see.
<benje2> hihihi http://img534.imageshack.us/i/lucidmulticarte.png/
<hechu> alkisg, Ha, I just deleted USA keyboard layer. And the tray icon disappeared.
<alkisg> hechu: yup, it only appears for >=2 keyboard layout. It's a cool thing to have - it just has many problems yet... :-/
<benje2> i cahnge the resolution and i do one with ardour :)
<hechu> ha, it seems work very well here.
<Some_Person> gimp doesn't get an icon in the menu?
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, my gimp has an icon in the menu?
<Some_Person> I see it in alacarte, but not in the menu itself
<crimsun> Some_Person: thanks for the bug report. To get this fix into the Ubuntu kernel, it needs to get into 2.6.32.y (upstream stable) first. For that, I tend to need a valid e-mail address. Is there one I can use for you, or do you prefer to remain known by nick only?
<Some_Person> crimsun: stownsend42@sbcglobal.net
<crimsun> Some_Person: thanks
<happyface> why does gnome-terminal keep making a default/"Legacy" profile after I remove it? I just want ambience!
<benje2> GOOD NIGHT ALL
<Andre_Gondim> how may I know if ubuntu one is connected?
<ZykoticK9> Andre_Gondim, ubuntuone doesn't seem to be working for me at all...  sorry no help i know
<Andre_Gondim> ok
<Lantizia> will kubuntu 10.04 be 4.4.0 kde?
<rww> Lantizia: 4.4.1, I think
<sqwertle> I was attempting to compile some winsock code to test and see what my code::blocks comes equipped with out of the box and seem to have run into some problems that shouldn't be there. The code is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/395516/ (there should be nothing wrong with this) and the errors are at http://imagebin.org/88921 . I'm fairly certian I'm missing some files.
<geser> it looks like the source code is getting executed instead of compiled
<ZykoticK9> geser, i wouldn't worry about it - it was a crosspost from #ubuntu - i think they got an answer
<xfact>  Whats wrong with Brasero? Whenever I am 'blanking' a removable disk, after that the disk drive completely disappearing when I am putting the disk in to my disk drive....? How to solve it?
<ZykoticK9> !crosspost > xfact
<ubottu> xfact, please see my private message
<xfact> Ok I am sorry
<ZykoticK9> xfact, are you running Lucid?
<xfact> yah, in my Vbox
<ZykoticK9> is that where the drive is disappearing?
<xfact> ZykoticK9, and there it's happening
<ZykoticK9> xfact, i'm not a big fan of Brasero - although it requires the KDE libs i much prefer K3b
<xfact> ZykoticK9, The both (linked) main drive from my Karmic koala and the  Vbox drive both disappearing
<ZykoticK9> xfact, and this is a cdrw disc?
<xfact> Actually I tried tht with my two different RW disk and the same happened :(
<xfact> ZykoticK9, No DVD rw
<ZykoticK9> xfact, i'd try with a different dvd burning software then
<xfact> Now I have to take help of a windows machine to recover those disks (I guess those are not dead) :(
<ZykoticK9> they should be ok, just blank them on a different system or with a different program
<xfact> ZykoticK9, Yup, but those two disk is unavailable (due to the whole drive disappearing)
<xfact> Different program is also useless, cause the whole drive vanishing whit those disks
<xfact> I have to use different system
<stc> hi all, unknowingly, I upgraded my current ubuntu9.04 server to the new lcid server. At the boot sequence the system froze and gave me a error message of mountall "cannot connect to plymounth" and nothing else. Does anyone know how to solve this problem ?
<vega> "unknowingly" ?
<ZykoticK9> stc, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/538292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538292 in plymouth "Latest plymouth update makes lucid stop at startup" [Critical,Fix released]
<vega> that's not necessarily the same problem
<ZykoticK9> stc, oh sorry man - it isn't the same!
<ZykoticK9> vega, is correct
<hifi> thats not a fatar lerror
<hifi> fatal error*
<hifi> mountall and plymouth
<ZykoticK9> stc, can you switch to vt1 with Alt+F1?
<pecisk> Hi people, I have question specific about reporting about Launchpads - do I also have to use ubuntu-bug, if I report bug I have collected info from other machine? It feels for me that it could be misleading for Ubuntu devs.
<rww> pecisk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20when%20off-line
<pecisk> rww: ok, thanks
<rww> pecisk: has instructions for copying over apport records and reporting from another machine
<pecisk> well
<pecisk> problem is that I don't own that machine
<pecisk> and I can't access it when I want
<rww> pecisk: if you can't do that, you'd want to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net and file directly without ubuntu-bug
<pecisk> thanks
<rww> attaching the wrong machine's info to the bug would just be confusing
<vega> is f-spot still the default photo manager in lucid?
<rww> vega: I believe so, yes
<vega> sigh
<rww> It's installed by default, at least. I didn't keep it around long enough to find out whether it's default for anything.
<vega> don't understand why such a crappy piece of software made it there at all
<pecisk> vega: Shotwell is still young (but perspective)
<Vigo> Is it ok to install Ubuntu 10 Aplha with a 9.10 or am I asking for troubles?
<pecisk> Vigo: for now there are lot of things broken, I would wait for Beta 1, unless you want to help devs with bug reporting
<vega> just want some software that displays photos with the exif date printed beside/under/over the photo
<Vigo> pecisck: Thank you, will do
<vega> (and filename would be good too)
<red> I'm not getting any Errormessages in PHP5, any ideaS? in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini there is error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED
<pecisk> red: what setup? LAMP or something customised?
<anichols> After Lucid Lynx's LTS version is made available, I'm thinking of installing it and seeing how it works, as compared to HH.  As part of that, I'm trying to determine how I'll want to partition my 250 gig hard drive to isolate my personal files from the OS.  What would be the smallest partition that can host LL?  And when installing software, can you install to another partition, or does it have to install to the OS's partition? (Ub
<pecisk> anichols: you can put your /usr directory under different partition than root
<rww> anichols: your message was cut off at "partition? (U".
<pecisk> anichols: most of app files goes under /usr
<anichols> ...﻿What would be the smallest partition that can host LL?  And when installing software, can you install to another partition, or does it have to install to the OS's partition? (Ubuntu novice here)
<anichols> So I'd want to have a partition for /, a partition for /usr and /home, and a partition for the swap file?
<rww> anichols: I have 10GB for / and the rest for /home. I'm currently using about a quarter of that 10GB.
<rww> your mileage will vary, depending on what you install.
<balas> can i install the recommended nvidia restricted drivers on lucid for a 8600 gt ?
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<anichols> Does LL's swap file approximately consume the same drive space as HH's?
<balas> without something awful happening that is
<anichols> johnFlux: Hello
<JohnFlux> What version of KDE will 10.04 be shipping with please?
<vega> anichols: 10-15gb if you think you will upgrade at some point (upgrading takes quita a lot of space as all packages are downloaded first etc.)
<pecisk> JohnFlux: KDE 4.4 I think?
<JohnFlux> I'm a KDE developer, and I introduced a silly bug in 4.4.0 and 4.4.1.   Can I persuade someone to take the bug fix or to use 4.4.2
<vega> anichols: swap is a partition so it will consume as much as you allocate for the swap partition..
<rww> JohnFlux: #kubuntu-devel might be more fruitful
<JohnFlux> thanks
<tgpraveen12> JohnFlux: usualy it is in 4.4.x something
<tgpraveen12> kubuntu-devel might help u more
<rww> JohnFlux: and afaik, they're planning to ship with 4.4.1
<JohnFlux> Yeah, but 4.4.2  won't even be tagged until the end of the month :-/
<JohnFlux> yah
<pecisk> JohnFlux: just report a bug and attach bug fix I think Kubuntu devs will take of it
<pecisk> JohnFlux: provide fix for 4.4.1
<solid_liq> 4.3.1 according to apt right now (KDE version)
<pecisk> hmmm
<JohnFlux> pecisk: where do I that? :)
<pecisk> 4.3?
<JohnFlux> solid_liq: ..  alpha 3 has 4.4.0 I think
<anichols> vega: In HH, using the default partitioning, HH uses a 5.43 GiB swap partition.  Does LL do the same, or does it (by default) make a larger or smaller partition for linux-swap?
<solid_liq> JohnFlux, I'm on daily build
<solid_liq> I could be wrong about the version though
<anichols> Could be a percentage of the overall drive, come to think of it....drivespace is 232.88 GiB for /dev/sda
<vega> anichols: ah ok, don't know about that.. i always manual partition my drives
<pecisk> solid_liq: seems like 4.4 for me
<pecisk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kde&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<solid_liq> pecisk, I'm still looking to see if I can find the version
<vega> anichols: i think it only matters if you use hibernate (then swap must be larger than amount of RAM)
<anichols> vega: Which is why I'm asking about it.  I'm thinking of using a boot CD of mine to make a drive image of the boot partition, and storing it on a USB key in case of a critical failure.
<solid_liq> pecisk, okay, it's 4.4.1 (for sure this time)
<JohnFlux> does alpha3 work okay?  any reasons to not install it?
<pecisk> :)
<solid_liq> JohnFlux, 4.4.1 for sure
<anichols> vega: I do not use the hibernation feature, even when I was running Windows.  I doubt I'll start using that feature any time soon.
<pecisk> JohnFlux: Plymouth and KMS breaks things heavily, but they are fixable, so if you for adventure, jump on it :)
<solid_liq> suspend works great in 10.04 :)
<vega> JohnFlux: no really serious issue (known) at least this time, see topic though
<anichols> vega: Is there an app that I can use to monitor how much the swap space is being utilized, so I can tune the partition?
<pecisk> rest of desktop works like charm though
<JohnFlux> anichols: "top"  tells you
<anichols> JohnFlux: "top"?
<solid_liq> anyone have random lockups with 10.04?
<JohnFlux> anichols: open up an terminal and run "top"
<vega> anichols: dunno about graphical apps, probably yes... "free" or "top" on command line
<JohnFlux> anichols: or use the graphical gui - gnome-system-monitor or something
<solid_liq> I just had to restart my laptop after ubuntu froze up my machine again
<anichols> top>  Swap:  5695000k total,        0k used,  5695000k free,   347520k cached
<JohnFlux> anichols: so it's not being used at all :)
<anichols> Looks like I don't use the swap partition at all.
<vega> anichols: system -> administration -> system monitor
<JohnFlux> anichols: the "cached" thing isn't related to the swap btw
<JohnFlux> anichols: 6GB is _huge_ for a swap partition
<anichols> JohnFlux> I'm a newbie here and I was copying the entire line...recently migrated to HH from XP Pro SP2.
<JohnFlux> anichols: the default is like 200MB or something
<solid_liq> yeah, you really don't need 6 GB for swap unless it's a server
<anichols> JohnFlux> The partitions are the default that Ubuntu setup on guided/use entire drive.
<JohnFlux> really?
<anichols> Really
<pecisk> solid_liq: no so far
<JohnFlux> wow, ubuntu is setting up 6GB swap partitions??
<JohnFlux> that should probably be fixed
<vega> anichols: how much RAM do you have?
<solid_liq> JohnFlux, no, it set a 2.25GB swap for me by default (4 GB ram)
<anichols> vega: 1.9 GiB
<JohnFlux> solid_liq: lol
<solid_liq> the rule of thumb used to be 2x the amount of RAM you have should be used for swap
<JohnFlux> if your system actually used 6GB of swap, it would be unusably slow
<vega> seems a bit overkill yes.. 6gb of swap for 2gb of ram
<solid_liq> but now with our high RAM capacities, that thought is changing
 * rww has no swap
<anichols> liq: I'm giving thought to changing swap to exactly match my RAM, so if I ever use hibernate, I can.
<solid_liq> JohnFlux, not if it's on an SSD or it's a server
<pecisk> that's good reason
<anichols> Can you mount both /usr and /home to the same partition?
<JohnFlux> solid_liq: yeah I stick all my swap on a ram disk
<solid_liq> anichols, it would be good to add a tiny bit more than that for any accounting overhead used in the hibernate process
<pecisk> anichols: yes
<solid_liq> JohnFlux, lol  seriously?
<anichols> liq, How much would you use to account for overhead?  10%?
<JohnFlux> solid_liq: nah ;-D   But actually it's not as stupid as it seems, with compressed swap file systems
<solid_liq> anichols, you have to mount it as root, or have the partition in LVM to create two virtual partitions for them...  well, there's another way, but I wouldn't recommend it
<solid_liq> anichols, probably
<anichols> liq, so I'd have to make two partitions, one for apps (/usr), and one for documents (/home)?
<solid_liq> anichols, maybe 15% to be safe
<solid_liq> anichols, yeah, and that's a better idea anyway
<solid_liq> anichols, you'll want /usr to be around 10G
<Ian_Corne> die nul was een typo
<Ian_Corne> oops
<anichols> liq, so 10 GiB for /, 10 GiB for /usr, 2.2 GiB for the swap file, and the remainder of the 232.88 GiB drive for /home?
<solid_liq> anichols, no
<solid_liq> anichols, if you have a separate /usr partition, you don't need 10GiB for /
<anichols> liq, how much for / then?
<anichols> And which partition would I be imaging in case of critical failure?
<BUGabundo_remote> anichols: errr
<BUGabundo_remote> in ONE line, let me know what you are trying to do, again
<solid_liq> anichols, well...  I'm used to fine-grained, so I create partitions for: /, /boot/, /usr/, /usr/local/, /opt/, /home and /var
<solid_liq> anichols, with that, I don't need much at all for /, only like a few hundred MB
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: OTOH I have a SINGLE partition
<BUGabundo_remote> for desktop usage, nothing beats that
<solid_liq> anichols, so, ...  /opt is almost not used at all, /var needs enough room for all the logs (a few hundred MB)
<BUGabundo_remote> and our installer allows us to reinstall without format
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, not true
<BUGabundo_remote> yes, true
<BUGabundo_remote> prove me wrong
<solid_liq>  /usr/local doesn't use much, neither does boot
<BUGabundo_remote> anichols: still waiting on this: in ONE line, let me know what you are trying to do, again
<anichols> Bug, I am trying to figure out the best way to partition out /dev/sda, to isolate Ubuntu (LL) when it comes out from my documents, so I can use my boot CD to create a partition image, just in case something happens to foul the system up.  That way I can reinstall from the image without losing any of my files.
<solid_liq> anichols, so I'd say, about 2.5-3GB is enough
<BUGabundo_remote> anichols: only on OS and one version on it?
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, easy: you want separate filesystems so that corruption in one area doesn't hose all your files in /home
<BUGabundo_remote> 2 times the RAM for swap, and then a single partition for /
<JohnFlux> BUGabundo_remote: 500MB should be plenty for swap
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, plus, you can keep your /home partition intact if you want to remove your distro and install a different one
<JohnFlux> BUGabundo_remote: don't bother going above that
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: I would be much more worried about disk dieing then corruption
<BUGabundo_remote> JohnFlux: not if you want hibernate to work
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, 2x the RAM for swap is the old rule that's getting outdated.  you don't need that much anymore
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, well then you'd be sorry when you lost your data
<BUGabundo_remote> I have 4GB of ram, so I would need at least 4GB of swp and a bit more
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, in the 10 years I've been running linux, I've had filesystem corruption hose data on me twice, but never had an hdd failure cause loss of data
<anichols> If I may slip back into Windows-ese for a moment, since I'm more familiar with it, I'm looking for the Ubuntu version of doing this: (C:\ for the OS, D:\ for the programs and data, E:\ for the swap space....ideally with E:\ being on a secondary HD altogether for a performance boost, but in a laptop that's not very likely to happen short of a custom job)
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: /home on another partition is only required *if*  the user is doing that, and I already asked him if he did
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, he didn't say it was required, and neither did I.  He was already setting it up that way and wanted advice on how big to make the parititions
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: sorry of what ? don't you do backups? I know I do!
<solid_liq> *partitions
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: OTOH I had 6 disks die on me! oh and never full disk corruption! go figure!
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, backups aren't always current unless you have something like Apple's timemachine
<BUGabundo_remote> anichols: you dotn get letters for linux partiotions
<solid_liq> I haven't had an hdd fail on me under Linux ever
<solid_liq> only back when I used windows/dos
<anichols> Bug, I know that.  I was reverting to Windows-ese because it's more familiar to me.
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: OFFICIAl ubuntu guide lines (and the auto installer) don't setup so many partitions, so why would you advice that to a new user?
<anichols> Trying to get my thought out in a way that might be understandable...I'm still a newbie to Linux/Ubuntu.
<BUGabundo_remote> just have him with ONE or maybe TWO (for home) and be done with that
<anichols> Bug, the autoinstaller can't be that great, since it stuck me with a 5.5 G swap partition.
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, you don't seem to listen.  As I said, HE WAS ALREADY DOING IT.  He just asked for advice on partition sizes.
<BUGabundo_remote> anichols: well the installer sets a lower limit and then a percetage of the disk
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: I didn't read that far back in the backlog
<anichols> Bug, But even so, it's fairly absurd since top reports I am not even using my swapfile.
<BUGabundo_remote> anichols: my advice, take it as you want: make ONE partition for /, and one for swap with around 4GB.
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, it was only a few sentences ago ;)
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, and I addressed it to you ;)
<solid_liq> anichols, and one for /home
<anichols> Bug, as I stated, I want to isolate Ubuntu from my data, so I can backup the OS onto a flash memory jump drive as an image file, in case something happens to corrupt the OS install....which does happen sometimes.
<AlanBell> bug 538292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538292 in plymouth "Latest plymouth update makes lucid stop at startup" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538292
<solid_liq> anyone know if the online defrag tool for ext4 is working yet?
<BUGabundo_remote> anichols: nothing beats clonezilla to make a full disk backup
<anichols> ext4?  I thought Ubuntu used ext3.
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: from what I recall, the project got stale
<BUGabundo_remote> anichols: ext4 for two cycles
<AlanBell> is now a good time to update/upgrade?
<BUGabundo_remote> AlanBell: its never a good time
<AlanBell> or at least not a known bad time :-)
<anichols> Bug, to do a FULL disk backup I'd need either a 250 G hard drive or a ton of CD-Rs....this laptop doesn't have a DVD-R on it.
<BUGabundo_remote> either you are ready or don't do it
<BUGabundo_remote> anichols: magic word: compression
<solid_liq> anichols, no, it switched to ext4 for 10.04
<BUGabundo_remote> AlanBell: as always: make backups, read the techinical overview, and pray
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: wrong. 9.10 was already ext4
<anichols> Bug, re:ext4, I am using HH, haven't touched a newer distro yet...waiting for LL to be released.  re:compression, Most of my files are already compressed.
<solid_liq> AlanBell, seems okay to me, but it's hard to say for sure
<BUGabundo_remote> and 9.04 allowed user to manually choose it too
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, as the default fs?
<BUGabundo_remote> yes
<anichols> What's the difference between ext3 and ext4?
<AlanBell> BUGabundo_remote: yeah, just checking that plymouth build missmatch thing was resolved, sounds like it should be
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, hmm, well I only use LTS releases, so I didn't realize that
<BUGabundo_remote> AlanBell: seems to be
<BUGabundo_remote> still no autologin dough
<solid_liq> anichols, lots: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-ext4/
<anichols> liq, *reads*
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: in other words: Lucid will be the 1st LTS with it
<AlanBell> BUGabundo_remote: thanks
<solid_liq> hmm yeah, I don't have e4defrag on my system
<BUGabundo_remote> ahah
<anichols> Hmm, checksums, defrag, undelete, and better performance over ext3....the rest of the features don't impact a small-drive user like me.
<solid_liq> anichols, don't forget extents ;)
<anichols> Seems ext3 will be a better fit though, since ext4 is more prone to bugs until it's fully ironed out, according to this page.
<anichols> liq, extents = better performance, yes?
<solid_liq> anichols, and more efficient usage of the disk space
<solid_liq> anichols, that article is old; ext4's bugs are more ironed out now
<anichols> liq, Which is why it's in the LTS now, I presume....good point.
<solid_liq> anichols, have you discovered tab-completion yet?
<anichols> liq, no.
<solid_liq> anichols, what IRC client are you running?
<anichols> Anyway, back to partitions...if I'm following what's been said so far, I'm looking at a total of 3 that I'll want: / (10 G), /home (220 G), and a swap of 2.2 G, does that sound right?
<anichols> liq, The one that comes with Pidgin?
<rww> yes
<solid_liq> anichols, try typing   sol   then hitting <TAB>
<anichols> solid_liq: Interesting. :)
<solid_liq> anichols, that sounds about right
<solid_liq> anichols, that also works at a shell (Terminal)
<anichols> solid_liq: Thank you.  Not sure if I like the idea, as far as terminal goes, though.
<DSpair> Can anyone hypothesize as to why my screen flips mirrored on the horizontal axis when I activate Compiz on Lucid? Radeon 3200 graphics. I've tried deleting the xorg.conf, .gconf*, .config* and no luck.
<solid_liq> anichols, that feature comes from a library which is well used in Linux, so you will find that functionality in many places.  If the first tab completion isn't what you wanted, simply press tab again (and again if needed) ;)
<solid_liq> anichols, the shell in Linux (terminal as you seem to know it) is very sophisticated in the way it's been made easy to use and require minimal typing.  You'll be surprised if you spend much time in a shell.
<anichols> For those of you with experience with multiple revisions of Ubuntu, do the partition sizes I've put out make sense for Ubuntu as a whole?  Thinking future-proofing here to a degree, for other versions as they are produced.
<solid_liq> DSpair, have you tried configuring the monitor to tell it to flip the screen horiz. when that happens?
<anichols> solid_liq: I hop in and out of Terminal when I need to install something the GUI refuses to give me options for.
<anichols> solid_liq: And to do apt-get clean
<solid_liq> anichols, if you're not having a separate /usr and you're planning to upgrade later, I'd go with 14-15GB or so for /
<DSpair> solid_liq: It's not as simple as that. The cursor disappears and the screen will not refresh. I can hit <CTRL>+<F2> and run "metacity --replace" and get the screen back, but I never see what I'm doing.
<solid_liq> anichols, tab will complete the command names, and after you've typed a command, it'll complete a file or directory name.  it's very intelligent about how it completes
<anichols> solid_liq: But until the LTS after Lynx, 10 should suffice for /, right?
<solid_liq> DSpair, I'm not sure.  I stopped using ATI video hardware several years ago because I never like their Linux drivers
<anichols> solid_liq: *nods re: tab completion*
<solid_liq> anichols, I'd go for at least 12.5GB
<anichols> solid_liq: Why the extra 2.5?
<solid_liq> anichols, because 10G was for /usr alone
<solid_liq> anichols, and I said 2.5GB for /
<anichols> solid_liq: Oh....oops.
<solid_liq> anichols, I'll easily use 10GB in /usr
<solid_liq> ...once I have everything I want installed
<solid_liq> er well, most of 10GB
<solid_liq> anichols, anyway, if you don't mind sparing a little more space, it would be good to make it larger even
<DSpair> solid_liq: It worked fine under Karmic, but now I get EDID monitor detection errors and DRM errors under Lucid. Very frustrating. Ah well, I guess I'll continue asking the question until someone one here has a notion I haven't tried.
<anichols> solid_liq: There's alot of folders off /....it makes me scratch my head a bit trying to figure out what each directory is for, sometimes.
<solid_liq> anichols, the more free space is left over, the less fragmentation there will be.  Once a Linux filesystem goes over 90% full, the amount of fragmentation skyrockets (before that it's generally pretty low)
<anichols> solid_liq: I know, that's why I like ext3.
<solid_liq> anichols, tldp.org should have an article about the Linux filesystem layout
<solid_liq> anichols, the same applies to ext4, XFS and JFS
<anichols> solid_liq: I'll put / at 15 G, and reassess it after I install LL LTS at the end of next month.
<solid_liq> anichols, yeah, I'm going to reinstall when the final 10.04 is released to.  Updating from daily build isn't quite the same
<anichols> solid_liq: Right now, Disk Usage Analyzer in HH tells me I use 2 G for /usr, and 154 G for /home.
<mfraz74> has anyone else tried using skype with 10.04?
<anichols> *brb*
<solid_liq> anichols, you must not have much installed yet
<solid_liq> anichols, what does    du -hs /usr     say (in a terminal)
<solid_liq> anichols, and     du -hs /var/
<anichols> *returns*
<solid_liq> anichols, no output?
<anichols> solid_liq: $ du -hs /usr :: 2.1G	/usr
<solid_liq> okay, so 2.1GB used in /usr
<BUGabundo_remote> anichols: most of the bugs of ext4 have been squashed in kernels 2.6.30+
<solid_liq> and /var?
<anichols> solid_liq: Alot of 'cannot read directory' errors, but 255M reported at the end.
<solid_liq> anichols, try prefixing it with   sudo
<anichols> solid_liq: Same result with no errors.
<BUGabundo_remote> you guys still going on this talk ?
<BUGabundo_remote> shrug
<solid_liq> anichols, the size returned?
<anichols> BUGabundo_remote: Yes
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, heh
<anichols> solid_liq: 255M /var
<solid_liq> wow
<solid_liq> I have 2.4GB in /var and 3.8GB in /usr, and I haven't fully settled in
<anichols> solid_liq: brb again
<solid_liq> well, you'll end up using a lot more space over time
<BUGabundo_remote> see why I say one single partition?
<BUGabundo_remote> no worries about disk space
<BUGabundo_remote> unless the actual disc is out of space
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, pshh, it's not that complicated
<solid_liq> I've had mine separated out since 2000, since that was the default way a linux system was partitioned back then with redhat
<Ian_Corne> What benefits does that have solid_liq ?
<anichols> solid_liq: I'm back
<solid_liq> Ian_Corne, safer from a perspective of isolating filesystem corruption, it can be faster if you have multiple drives, it makes it much easier to install a new distro (wiping off the old one) while keeping your data intact...
<solid_liq> Ian_Corne, and it helps to reduce filesystem fragmentation...  oh, and it also helps to keep a problem with a runaway app filling a partition until it's full from bringing the whole system crashing down
<anichols> solid_liq: I haven't found much I want to install above the initial package, and much of the bundled software I purge out since I don't need it.  So I'm mostly data over here, and light on apps.
<solid_liq> anichols, anyway, I was saying that you'll end up using a lot more space over time, and nothing sucks more than running out of space to install something you need.  so 15GB should be good
<anichols> solid_liq: 15 G it is then.
<solid_liq> anichols, the more you play with Linux, the more you'll install over time
<rww> Having a separate /home partition makes reinstalling so. much. easier.
<anichols> solid_liq: What types of things do you have installed?
<rye> solid_liq, re - safer - yep, and bugs #523587, #523484, #534469.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523587 in mountall "/etc/init/mounted-tmp.conf uses find, which is in /usr/bin" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523484 in ureadahead "ureadahead.conf assumes that /var/lib/ureadahead is available on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534469 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Failed to load NVIDIA 195.36.08 kernel modules because nouveau is loading with separate /usr partition." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534469
<solid_liq> anichols, well, I'm into photography, so I have several apps installed for that, a decent amount of video apps, programming tools and editors, and various utilities and nice things to make my desktop look nicer
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: 2000 was so like the 90ies
<BUGabundo_remote> wake up and smell the fresh 2010
<BUGabundo_remote> where linux looks like OSX
<rye> at least nothing major breaks with separate /home...
<BUGabundo_remote> rye: ;)
<anichols> solid_liq: I'm into programming, personally, though I find I run VirtualBox back to Windows to use VB half the time.
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, heh, I don't need to.  It's still standard policy on our server installs because it's proven.  It's people who don't understand how people use linux well enough who caused those bugs
<solid_liq> anichols, have you tried Python?
<anichols> solid_liq: Python?
<solid_liq> anichols, yeah :)  it's very easy to use, and has a lot more capability than VB
<BUGabundo_remote> rye: are you sure? remember the cryptfs bug in Lucid when /home was in another partition, the env volume was actually mounted from /usr? lol
<solid_liq> anichols, and it's already installed ;)
<solid_liq> anichols, Firestarter is a nice app for setting up a firewall on your computer too
<rww> eww firestarter
<solid_liq> lol
<rww> ufw on the commandline and gufw for GUI
<rww> firestarter has always been horribly broken for me.
<solid_liq> rww, I suppose you suggest instead learning iptables?
<solid_liq> rww, really?  I tried it, didn't like it, but about 4 years later I saw that a friend of mine was using it and loved it, so I gave it another try and I think it's great now
<anichols> solid_liq: How do I access Python, and is it cross-compatible so I can write apps for my Windows-using (they are resisting conversion) friends?
<rye> BUGabundo_remote, ah, not encrypted /home yet...
<solid_liq> anichols, yep
<mfraz74> could never get gufw to read the rules i'd already set up with ufw
<solid_liq> anichols, http://www.tutorialspoint.com/python/index.htm
<anichols> solid_liq: Does Python do GUIs, or is it strictly text-only?
<solid_liq> anichols, I think there's a #python channel on here too, and there are plenty of python fans in my channel, ##linux-coders
<solid_liq> anichols, it'll do both
<rww> ( #python requires you to register your nick and identify with it, which anichols doesn't appear to have done )
<solid_liq> anichols, there's pykde for kde GUI's, pygnome for gnome GUI's, and one based off of wxwindows for cross-platform GUI's
<anichols> solid_liq: *has been tinkering with a D&D character creator and dungeon-maker as a GM-aid and as a potential precursor to a full out D&D based game*
<solid_liq> anichols, python should be perfect for that
<solid_liq> anichols, I'm a C++ guy myself, but most people seem to love python.  I've played with it and enjoyed it, but I'm a diehard C++ fan
<anichols> solid_liq: So far I've been using VB, C++, and MySQL for most of my programming work.  Loading most of my data into a database makes it easier to work with all the classes.
<anichols> solid_liq: The only reason I've been using VB for this one so far is that C++ doesn't give you the automatic GUI.
<solid_liq> anichols, Python has much better containers than VB, so you shouldn't need a DB for that
<solid_liq> anichols, automatic GUI?
<solid_liq> anichols, you mean, having to implement all the signal handling yourself in C++ instead of it being more done already for you?
<anichols> solid_liq: Visual Basic automatically assumes that any app will have a GUI and it goes ahead and sets up a generic one for you that you can edit, and then add controls to that the program interfaces with.
<solid_liq> oh yeah
<anichols> solid_liq: Not that the generic is always a good fit, I usually half-disassemble it anyway for certain specialized apps.
<solid_liq> last time I had a job writing code in VB ended in 1998, so I'd forgotten that heh
<solid_liq> VB6 was new back then
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: you really should move forward! firestarter is not even a recommended app anymore
<anichols> sol: Give VB NET a try, you might like it. *laughs* Anyway, I should really give #python a try...how do I setup my username here so I can access that channel?
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, why's that?
<BUGabundo_remote> ufw and gufw are
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, why?  are they better somehow?
<BUGabundo_remote> I do value old knowlage, but it seems Ubuntu is no longer like the Old GNU/Linux ways
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: not better per si, as an app, but better integraded with the OS and Policies
<BUGabundo_remote> core ppl working on ufw and not so much on firestarter
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, better integrated how?  the actual firewall is an iptables script either way, and the kernel handles the iptables work
<anichols> How do I register so I can join #python?
<BUGabundo_remote> anichols: /nickserver help
<mfraz74> do you just register your nick with the nickserver?
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, meh, I just looked at it, and the UI on it is way too minimal
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, er no
<BUGabundo_remote> yes it is
<solid_liq> anichols, /msg nickserv help
<BUGabundo_remote> ^^^ on ufw
<solid_liq> anichols, /nickserver would only be the command for your irc client
<BUGabundo_remote> which is pigdgin from what I remember, right?
<BUGabundo_remote> WOW, this is lagging today! did the gtk bug returned?
<solid_liq> I don't ever use pidgin for irc personally
<solid_liq> everything is as fast as usual for me
<solid_liq> and I'm up to date
<anichols> It's /nickserv, not /nickserver....took me a minute to figure that one out.
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, see?  ;)
<anichols> Got it just before solid_liq suggested it.
<BUGabundo_remote> hey, at least I made you work out your brain cells!
<BUGabundo_remote> much easier then having everything handed over :p
<solid_liq> lol
<solid_liq> easier?
<anichols> Relogging to institute the password on this username. :P
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: I'm remotelly connected, so I do notice slow downs
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: as in , easier for me
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, oh, I'm running directly on a core i5, so they're harder to detect for me
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, using FreeNX?
<BUGabundo_remote> freenx ftw
<solid_liq> :D
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: believe me, 1 month ago, you would notice it
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: can you believe I only found out about this two months ago?
<BUGabundo_remote> and I'm loving it!
<BUGabundo_remote> would die, if I could do 3D on this too
<solid_liq> lol
<anichols> Speaking of 3D, I doubt my laptop could manage that part of Lucid.
<anichols> My laptop is sadly a bit primitive.
<vishu> guys ,how to connect to an irc through a proxy?
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, I remember the pain of configuring FreeNX when it was new.  You're lucky you didn't have to deal with that.  it took a few days to setup back then
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: err its like : install package, DONE
<solid_liq> vishu, what type of proxy?
<BUGabundo_remote> zero work
<solid_liq> BUGabundo_remote, like I said ;)
<Dr_Willis> weird. My netbook hung on one bootup.. then booted fine the next one..
<solid_liq> Dr_Willis, I've had that happen
<Dr_Willis> Unless it was due to being on battery the first time. and AC the 2nd..
<BUGabundo_remote> so nice, that I'm doing a quick talk on it, next Saturday, on our LUG
<solid_liq> Dr_Willis, long time no see
<vishu> i dunno
<solid_liq> vishu, is it a proxy you have to configure in your browser?
<vishu> no Xchat
<vishu> actually all ips from asia are blocked by that irc
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Finally got Lord Of the Rings Online working in Wine.. and the mouse pointer vanishes. :)
<solid_liq> lol
<vishu> ?
<solid_liq> vishu, that was directed at Dr_Willis
<solid_liq> vishu, maybe tor will work for you
<vishu> tor?
<solid_liq> vishu, google it ;)
<IdleOne> can someone give a quick explanation or point me to a wiki about the score that I get sometimes when doing updates/upgrades?
<IdleOne> example I just got score is 119
<IdleOne> there is no indication if that is a good score or a bad score
<anichols> IdleOne: Maybe it's based on IQ, anything higher than 100 is good? *laughs*  Seriously, I have no idea, though.
<Dr_Willis> The apt guides/docs may tell. but ive never really noticed how they get the scores.
<IdleOne> anichols: if it is based on IQ it is seriously under scoring me :)
<anichols> IdleOne: :D As it would almost any Linux user.
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: never saw anything in the apt man pages about the scoring system
<anichols> I'm seriously liking Ubuntu more than Windows...wish I had migrated years ago so I wasn't such a noob.
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  only time irember seieng scores was when there was one or more ways it could do somthing and wanted you to decide.. I cant even remember last time i even noticed the scores
<IdleOne> anichols: First step to not being a noob anymore is to not use the term noob :)
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: well my north american education has led me to set a arbitrary scale in my head and I figure the higher the better lol
<Dr_Willis> Only noobs use the term noobs. :)
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> it is an insulting word in my opinion
<Dr_Willis> I find people use it on theirselfs as an excuse.....
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> 'i dont want to learn.. im a noob'
<anichols> With me it's different.
<IdleOne> anyway if any of you come across any explanation to the score thingy please post in here or /msg me with the info :) kthnx
<Dr_Willis> amways amuseing to try to help someone that dosent want to actually learn anything.. see that WAY too many times in #ubuntu
<anichols> I admit I'm still a noob with Ubuntu, but I'm slowly learning.
<Dr_Willis> its not really Ubuntu you are larning.. but 'gnome' or 'bash' or 'command line tools' or ........
<Dr_Willis> :)
<balas> blkid isn't working for me i've no idea how to get a uuid of /dev/sdb3
<solid_liq> IdleOne, try #debian
<anichols> Dr_Willis: Hmm, true enough.
<Dr_Willis> balas:  You are using it with sudo?
<balas> oops
<balas> thank you :)
<solid_liq> heh
<Dr_Willis> theres also ls -l /dev/devices/by-uuid or was it disks/by-uuid
<IdleOne> My father has been asking me more and more questions about Ubuntu and the problem with trying to explain what Ubuntu is that I also have to explain what Linux is and there is no easy way to do it
<IdleOne> no "real life" comparison I can make so that he gets it
<solid_liq> anichols, you might want to read my tutorial on the 'ls' command on http://solid.linux-coders.org/ to see how much more sophisticated the Linux shell is.  Being a programmer, I think you'll like the shell quite a bit
<IdleOne> solid_liq: will do thanks
<solid_liq> IdleOne, why don't you just sit him in front of Ubuntu then?  that's the easiest way
<solid_liq> IdleOne, I got my parents running Ubuntu a few years ago so they'd stop calling me about stupid windows problems.
<anichols> solid_liq: From what I've seen ls is roughly analogous to dir in DOS.
<solid_liq> IdleOne, it didn't take long before all they ever called about was, "what website do I go to for ____?"
<IdleOne> solid_liq: My dad is the kinda man who wants to understand why the motor burns gasoline and not just that it does burn gasoline. I don't have to knowledge to explain it to him :/
<solid_liq> anichols, it's not.  It has a lot more capability
<IdleOne> solid_liq: but I have been thinking about installing a dual boot system for him so that he can try Ubuntu and then just ask me question about how to do stuff
<solid_liq> IdleOne, that
<solid_liq> grr
<solid_liq> IdleOne, that's how I got my parents started with it
<solid_liq> IdleOne, now they use Ubuntu and OS X (my brother talked my dad into buying a macbook)
<BUGabundo_remote> IdleOne: aptitude scores? if you got those, its not good. QUIT while you can!
<IdleOne> errr to you brother
<solid_liq> heh
<IdleOne> BUGabundo_remote: little late to tell me now :P
<BUGabundo_remote> balas: ls -l /dev/uuid/by-disk ?
<BUGabundo_remote> IdleOne: well sir, next time ill STFU
<BUGabundo_remote> and not teach you :D
<solid_liq> more updates available already
<anichols> Seems no one in the #ubuntu room can help me get this controller working.  I wish the driver was cross-platform, or there was a generic Linux solution to it.
<solid_liq> apt and ubuntu-{standard,desktop}
<solid_liq> so I'd upgrade for those
<anichols> Maybe I should just give it to my Windows-using girlfriend as a brithday present?
<IdleOne> BUGabundo_remote: please next time don't stfu :) we are all here to learn and I appreciate the teachings :)
<Damascene> hello, there is strange behavior in empathy. sometimes it starts working sometimes it start but doesn't connect
<solid_liq> anichols, what controller?
<anichols> It's a NYKO Airflo EX.  It has the look of a modified PS2 controller, which hooks to a USB port.
<solid_liq> Damascene, is it the up to date version?
<Damascene> yes
<solid_liq> anichols, what does lsusb say about it?
<anichols> solid_liq: lsusb?
<solid_liq> Damascene, no idea then.  it's working fine for me
<solid_liq> anichols, lsusb lists your connected usb devices (shell command)
<Dr_Willis> how are you testing this device anyway?
<anichols> solid_liq: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 124b:4d01 Nyko (Honey Bee) Airflo EX Joystick
<Dr_Willis> when you plug it in . you should also see some info at the bottom of the dmesg output.. or 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and plug it in
<IdleOne> [07:49:30] <babilen> IdleOne: The score is based on a metric for the "invasiveness" of certain actions. It is computed with a set of heuristics - These heuristics penalise package removal, upgrades, ...
<IdleOne> [07:51:12] <babilen> IdleOne: *You* shouldn't decide based on the score. Just pick whatever actions suit your needs.
<IdleOne> so there you have it
<anichols> Wait...
<anichols> Now for some reason it actually is working in ZSNES?
<anichols> Ok...that's weird, I tried for 2 days, no response, and now it works?
<BUGabundo_remote> IdleOne: that's not exaclty the best advice
<IdleOne> ^^^ means that go with the flow and if it breaks, have a live CD handy for fixoring :P
<BUGabundo_remote> I usually avoid so drastic messures, if aptitude is forced to choose between package
<IdleOne> BUGabundo_remote: yeah I figured as much.
<BUGabundo_remote> safe-upgrade is fine, full-upgrade , not so much
<BUGabundo_remote> IdleOne: I can beat that: I made my grub boot from a daily live iso
<BUGabundo_remote> man that's FAST
<IdleOne> well before typing Y I did look at the packages in question and decided that they were not of vital importance to the OS running properly
<BUGabundo_remote> it takes 10sec to boot
 * yofel usually uses the aptitude-curses and chooses what's best there
<yofel> s/the//
<solid_liq> anichols, I can't find any hint of a Linux driver for it...  but since you can code, go to http://kernelnewbies.org and read about writing device drivers for Linux, and maybe you can create and contribute the driver for it.  It probably won't be too hard considering there should be a lot of existing similar drivers to look at for a reference
<solid_liq> anichols, oh, I didn't see that message
<anichols> solid_liq: I may just do that, but for now it seems to work in a limited fashion.
<Dr_Willis> it proberly needs some standard driover.. but a module wasent autoloading perhaps?
<anichols> solid_liq: The analog sticks aren't working, but the rest is....good enough for now.
<solid_liq> anichols, lsmod  may show you what driver it loaded
<anichols> solid_liq: That command spits out a ton of gibberish.
<solid_liq> anichols, you can try:   lsmod | grep joy
<anichols> solid_liq: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 124b:4d01 Nyko (Honey Bee) Airflo EX Joystick
<anichols> solid_liq: Err bad copy
<anichols> solid_liq: joydev                 13120  1
<IdleOne> NOTE TO SELF: Remember to start using aptitude in interactive mode
<solid_liq> anichols, those are column1: driver name   column2: size  col3: number of other drivers depending on it  col4: the drivers depending on it
<vistakiller> hi
<solid_liq> anichols, hmm, so it doesn't use the joydev driver then it looks like
<Dr_Willis> its not jibberish :)
<solid_liq> anichols, if you look at the names of the drivers, you'll probably be able to decipher a lot of the abbreviations
<arand> New (3.1.4) version of virtualbox-ose in Lucid... Anyone care to confirm/defirm if Bug #510571 is fixed with this version?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<theadmin> What kernel does Lucid come with?
<Ian_Corne> 32
<Ian_Corne> 2.6.32
<theadmin> Ian_Corne: Thanks
<solid_liq> Linux mobile1 2.6.32-16-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 9 16:33:12 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<anichols> Hmm...virtualbox has issues in Lucid?
<arand> anichols: Booting a lucid guest yes, but the bug is in vbox, and it may be that atm it's only karmic- and prior versions of vbox that has the issue still..
<alex88> hi, i've installed ubuntu again due the grub problem after windows reinstall, now on upgrade it says that packets cannot be authenticated...any help?
<anichols> arand: What about using Lucid as the host?
<arand> Hence trying to get a comment on whether or not it's fixed in the lucid version of vbox, since that's one of the criteria to get some SRU going..
<vistakiller> for the daisy plasmoid they from kde that they must recompile tha package from ubuntu
<solid_liq> alex88, packets?
<arand> anichols: anichols host OS shouldn't matter (*in theory*), only version of virtualbox and version of kernel in guest.
<alex88> solid_liq: damn..packages
<Pici> solid_liq: Some people say packets instead of packages... dunno why.
<solid_liq> Pici, confusing them with network packets I guess?  he
<solid_liq> *heh
<alex88> Pici: cause i'm italian..xD sry
<Pici> alex88: no need to apologize :)
<solid_liq> alex88, try doing another   aptitude update
<alex88> solid_liq: i'm doing apt-get upgrade now..it asked if i want to accept unsigned packages so i've said yes and it's working
<solid_liq> alex88, did you add an extra repository?
<alex88> solid_liq: i've just selected all from synaptic repositories menu.. but it also say that apt and others are untrusted
<alex88> i'll check if it's fixed when it finish..
<alex88> btw, i've reinstalled ubuntu cause i've installed windows
<yofel> err... generally installing unstrusted upgrades isn't a good idea, as you can't verify where you're getting them from (the apt keys are used to protect from man-in-the-middle attacks)
<waltercool> Hi there, i have updated Karmic->Lucid (testing and bug reporting proposes) and i had purged hal..., now i havent touchpad =/ Some solution of that?
<waltercool> alex88: Installing windows is always a bad idea ;)
<alex88> then i've tried to mount partition on live cd, done "grub-install --root-directory=/media/ubuntu --recheck /dev/sda" is it the right command?
<alex88> because after restart linux started booting but locks after fsck..
<yofel> alex88: dunno, checked the grub2 wiki page
<yofel> ?
<alex88> that't the second time it happens
<arand> alex88: Looks ok, bar the "sudo"
<alex88> yes get it from that
<alex88> arand: yep it said correct, no errors..but on restart..it won't boot
<yofel> alex88: oh, locking up after fsck could be plymouth, do you have an nvidia card?
<alex88> yes, nvidia, but it was without plymouth
<alex88> before fsck it said mountall: unable to connect to plymouth
<yofel> alex88: without plymouth as in... you have purged plymouth from the system?
<yofel> just disabling it didn't do much here
<alex88> yes..apt-get purge
<yofel> hm, then I'm not sure
<alex88> np..i'll remember that i can't reinstall windows =)
<yofel> alex88: you could try to add '--debug' to the kernel boot line, that way you'll get debug info from upstart
<alex88> yofel: i've done a post the first time it happens..let me link it..
<alex88> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423889
<ddbt> guys.. do any of you, by accident, know whether the "squared" rounded corners in ubuntu are going to be fixed in 10.04?
<ddbt> even in the new theme it still is not as round as it should be
<solid_liq> ddbt, they seem round enough to me in 10.04
<ddbt> did you 'focus' on them or zoomed in?
<arand> Well, I'm off, if anyone tests with vbox please leave a comment on the bug report ^
<ddbt> still not as round as windows on mac or windows
<ddbt> (pixelated)
<Damascene> any one using the mainline kernel?
<Damascene> that well help with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux/+bug/527369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527369 in linux "sudo lshw causes console to turn blue on dell inspiron 1011" [High,Confirmed]
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. lets clarify somthing.. Gimp Is STILL in the repos right? just not INSTALLED by default?
<Dr_Willis> This site i think is wrongly stateing otherwise --> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/12047/install-gimp-2.7.1-on-lucid-lynx-using-ppa/
<red> How can I kill blkid during Ubuntu Lucid Install?
<red> I've found a bug from launchpad and they said killing it twice will let you complete the install and you can manually instal grub afterwards.
<Dr_Willis> hmm from console use the kill command perhaps?
<yofel> !info gimp lucid | Dr_Willis
<rww> Dr_Willis: correct
<rww> Dr_Willis: I installed it just this morning :)
<yofel> ubottu: ?
<alex88> lol...dead =)
<rww> yofel: she gets slow sometimes
<yofel> indeed *sigh*
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4308 kB, installed size 12548 kB
<yofel> now :)
<Dr_Willis> Yea. I belive the 'gimp is gone' is a bit of a Myth that people keep seieng/repeating because they dont fully understand what happened to it.
<Dr_Willis> You would think a 'tutorial' site would  do a bit more research
<yofel> yep, that we had wild rumors once the news of the removal was out doesn't help much :/
<rww> huzzah for the blogosphere!
<Dr_Willis> its not removed. :) its not 'installed by default' :)  gee that means theres 100000000000000+ packages that are removed. heh
<Dr_Willis> Now for my next research.. Trying to track down a idiot-proof/friendly dvd movie to 'dvd backup copy' :)  program for windows. :) and if it also worked in linux it would be nifty.  Unless i can get k9copy working in windows.  with this windows-kde port project i just found on google.
<Dr_Willis> http://windows.kde.org/  - has some potential :)
<red> How can I kill blkid during Ubuntu Lucid Install? anyone?
<Dr_Willis> red:  go to the console, use the 'kill' command with its PID
<red> alt+ctr +f1-f4 gives a scrambled image
<Dr_Willis> ps ax | grep blkid
<Dr_Willis> well no idea then.
<red> aight
<red> guess ill just DL daily iso where the bug should be fixed according launchpad
<Dr_Willis> try f5 and f6 and others?
<Dr_Willis> Odd the console is messed up. what video card?
<anichols> Is it possible to easily reverse-engineer a Logitech driver (for a gamepad I'm thinking of buying in the future) that runs in windows 98-7 to work with Ubuntu?
<anichols> Or would it just be easier to write a module from the ground up?
<anichols> Keypad/mouse mapping and rumble features are (doubtfully) not part of the generic drivers, I would assume?
<Dr_Willis> Id think most gamepads are fairly standard.. but  the advanced features.. yea. thats the kicker.
<solid_liq> anichols, the best approach seems to be to use a utility which intercepts the messages between the windows driver and the device so that you can reverse engineer the messages
<solid_liq> anichols, the kernelnewbies site should have info about that utility
 * solid_liq was just playing Space Invaders in OpenOffice Calc
<Dr_Willis> there is hidpoint.org or hidpoint.com that has some log drivers..
<anichols> solid_liq: What utility would you recommend?  And how would I evoke the rumble feature, which I am unsure how I'd trigger in the first place....not like there's a key I can hit on a joystick to make that go?
<anichols> solid_liq: And for that matter, what's a good C++ compiler for Ubuntu?
<solid_liq> anichols, uh, I guess you could always use DirectInput for triggering the rumble feature so that you can intercept the message.  I don't remember the name of the utility (I don't touch windows) but the site should have the name of it.
<solid_liq> anichols, gcc (g++) is good, and so is Intel's C++ compiler
<solid_liq> anichols, there's a free for opensource use version of the intel compiler
<anichols> solid_liq: *sighs* Just like with Python, there's nothing in add/remove apps for gcc.
<solid_liq> anichols, Eclipse for an IDE, or vim with ctags if you prefer that kind of editor
<anichols> solid_liq: Maybe I should just stay with Windows for programming. :(
<solid_liq> lol
<solid_liq> anichols, aptitude search gcc
<solid_liq> anichols, and   aptitude search python
<solid_liq> anichols, but python is already installed since a number of utilities use it
<anichols> solid_liq: But there's no way to code in it without an app for it, yes?
<solid_liq> anichols, it's just text, like any programming language
<solid_liq> anichols, all you need is a text editor and a compiler or interpreter
<anichols> solid_liq: Text + Compiler = Binary you can run?
<solid_liq> of course
<anichols> solid_liq: Ergo no Compiler = just bashing keys to make a theoretical program.
<solid_liq> python is interpreted though, but python programs get compiled to .pyo (python object) files which are pre-parsed so it's kinda like java with its jvm
<anichols> solid_liq: Which would mean going back to Windows where I can actually get the compilers....which would blow furry goat balls.
<solid_liq> actually, python is already installed in windows too when you install the os
<rww> no it isn't
<solid_liq> anichols, you have python's compiler installed already
<solid_liq> anichols, for C++, just do:  aptitude install build-essentials
<solid_liq> rww, no what isn't what?
<rww> solid_liq: Windows doesn't include Python by default. And it's build-essential, not build-essentials.
<JEEBsv> solid_liq: python is not included in the default Windows install :3
<solid_liq> rww, yes it does actually, at least XP Pro does
<rww> solid_liq: No, it doesn't.
<solid_liq> I was very shocked to discover that
<anichols> solid_liq: *wondering if you run in admin mode at all times, that you keep omitting 'sudo'*
<solid_liq> anichols, yes
<rww> solid_liq: Your computer maker's setup CDs may include it. Windows itself does not.
<solid_liq> anichols, sudo passwd    to set a root password, then   su   to switch to root
<rww> (HP's recovery disks, for example, include Python. The one I've used did, anyway.)
<anichols> solid_liq: *blinks*
<JEEBsv> Yeah, clean XP discs and latter don't include python
<solid_liq> rww, no, this is from an enterprise volume licensed copy from ms directly
<rww> solid_liq: setting a root password on Ubuntu installations is not supported, please do not recommend it in Ubuntu channels
<solid_liq> rww, he asked how, so I told him  heh
<JEEBsv> solid_liq: I have access to those, too -- tell me where there is python on them :P
<solid_liq> JEEBsv, dunno, but when it's installed, python is there
<JEEBsv> It is _not_
<JEEBsv> there is no start menu entry and there is no python.exe in the PATH
<solid_liq> JEEBsv, see for yourself
<JEEBsv> I have
<JEEBsv> I've installed multiple XPs from such media
<solid_liq> JEEBsv, which version of xp is it?
<JEEBsv> Pro
<solid_liq> with?
<JEEBsv> Enterprise license, as well as MSDNAA
<solid_liq> SP...?
<anichols> solid_liq: I used XP Pro SP2, and never heard of Python.
<JEEBsv> SP3
<JEEBsv> SP2 too
<solid_liq> SP2 had it, I'm sure of it
<JEEBsv> And to tell the truth, I could probably get SP1 / no-SP discs
<rww> solid_liq: no, it didn't
<solid_liq> unless I'm thinking of server 2003
<JEEBsv> It doesn't. It's not in PATH and I've never seen anything related to it
<solid_liq> it's been a while since I've touched a windows box
<JEEBsv> And Server 2003 didn't have it, either AFAIK
<solid_liq> but I know one of those had it
<solid_liq> 2003 SBS?
<rww> Some_Person: no version of Windows has come with Python installed by default. Ever.
<rww> solid_liq: ^^
<solid_liq> rww, I've seen it.  apparently you haven't seen all versions of windows
<rww> Some_Person: sorry, mistab. But now you know a new random fact!
 * JEEBsv googles just in case
<solid_liq> I remember what company's office I was sitting in when I discovered it
<JEEBsv> But as far as I know, _no_ windows media has ever contained python
<solid_liq> as far as you know, right ;)
<JEEBsv> -.-
<JEEBsv> Maybe I should just ask someone from MS
<rww> solid_liq: I'm guessing you have no evidence whatsoever to support this claim?
<anichols> solid_liq: Ok, I ran that command, now how do I access the compiler?
<solid_liq> anichols, for python?  or c++?
<anichols> solid_liq: Installing from Terminal never makes launchers.... c++
<solid_liq> anichols, g++ myprog.cpp
<solid_liq> anichols, or install Eclipse to give you an IDE like visual studio
<anichols> solid_liq: From Terminal, or is it in add/remove?
<solid_liq> anichols, from the shell for sure...  I never use the GUI so I don't know if it's in there
<anichols> solid_liq: Ok.  thank you :)
<solid_liq> anichols, but installing from the shell will put them in the Applications menu
<anichols> solid_liq: Nothing I've installed from the shell puts anything in the apps menu.
<anichols> solid_liq: Only when I've done it through add/remove.  Other times I have to hunt it down on the drive, and make a lancher manually, which is a pain sometimes.
<Pici> anichols: What applications are you installing and how are you installing them?
<yofel> anichols: if you install a gui app from the terminal it sure will, like apt-get install eclipse, and you'll find it in the menu
<anichols> Pici: Like the g++ Solid suggested, for example :P
<Pici> anichols: g++ is a cli application, why would it have a menu item?
<anichols> yofel: As you say...so far I haven't seen any evidence of that.
<anichols> Pici: hmm, good point, there.
<JEEBsv> solid_liq: I know you shouldn't take wikipedia for a "real" source of information, but it tells something that the Python article says NOTHING about python coming with some version of Windows. Given the fact that people might actually want to use Python for stuff, I'd say the fact it isn't mentioned at all is somewhat weird, if you believe so firmly that unmodified disc images from MS contain Python :P
<waltercool> what package is handling mouse and synaptics now? (before was hal)
<Pici> waltercool: Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy
<waltercool> Pici: Name = Lol
<solid_liq> JEEBsv, I know it did so...
 * solid_liq shrugs
<waltercool> Pici: Where are drivers detection? udev?
<solid_liq> heh, I always liked liboobs
<JEEBsv> Ok, solid_liq -- I'll just have to ask you for the filenames and the exact version of windows you were using then :P Of course I think you just conveniently don't remember any of that ;)
<solid_liq> JEEBsv, it's been 5 years
<solid_liq> so I inconveniently don't remember
<solid_liq> 5 years ago was the last time I touched windows
<JEEBsv> Then I think that you just remember having it on your system. Which might be true. But it doesn't come with Python from MS, the installation media was just modified to install python, too
<JEEBsv> I guess I'll get back to you when I get an answer from MS
<solid_liq> JEEBsv, no, I remember seeing it was installed right after a fresh install on a system I was setting up
<JEEBsv> solid_liq: well yes, that's how it usually goes -- the modifications made by 3rd parties (from the point of MS)
<JEEBsv> I think there's enough of a framework to easily install stuff automagically in Windows too -- never really took an advantage of it myself though :P
<solid_liq> JEEBsv, ghost...  that's about it
<rww> as I said 20 minutes ago, some OEM recovery CDs have it. Official Microsoft CD media do not.
<JEEBsv> rww: Well, that's what I'm trying to punch into his brain D:
<JEEBsv> But oh well
<anichols> What version of the kernel do HH and LL use?
<yofel> hardy 2.6.24 iirc, lucid 2.6.32
<fatbrain> ... what part of the system uses /etc/hosts file?
<yofel> fatbrain: dns lookup?
<anichols> And in Eclipse, which 'wizard' would be applicable for module creation?
<solid_liq> fatbrain, anything that does dns resolution
<solid_liq> anichols, did you get the cdt version of eclipse?
<anichols> solid_liq: c...d...t?
<anichols> solid_liq: Eclipse SDK
<anichols> Version: 3.2.2
<anichols> Build id: M20070212-1330 (Ubuntu version: 3.2.2-5ubuntu2)
<solid_liq> anichols, that's the C++ development version
<solid_liq> anichols, oh sorry, you need to download the cdt version and install it yourself; it's not in apt
<fatbrain> yofel, solid_liq: I figured that much, but when I make an entry to the file ... it "requires" that you use \x9 as whitespace and not allows \x20. I wanted to ... read why :S
<solid_liq> anichols, http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/
<anichols> solid_liq: Ok...uninstalling Eclipse.
<yofel> fatbrain: maybe 'man hosts' says something about that?
<fatbrain> yofel: ah, smrt :)
<solid_liq> anichols, http://forge.mysql.com/wiki/Eclipse/CDT_on_Linux_and_Mac_OS_X
<anichols> solid_liq: Torrent-based download in progress
<solid_liq> I even download from the shell  heh
<anichols> solid_liq: Shell-addicted?
<h31> Hi all. I am using 10.04. When i'm using gnome applet for shutting down my computer, my filesystem (ext4) breaks. When i'm using poweroff, there is no such problem. What to do?
<solid_liq> anichols, heh, I like wget better than other tools for downloading
<anichols> solid_liq: I am a bit torrent-addicted...it's faster than normal downloading.
<solid_liq> anichols, depends on the mirror you're downloading from
<vivid> h31, what do you mean your ext4 filesystem "breaks"
<anichols> solid_liq: I suppose so, but I never find 'good' mirrors...and even when I do, the ability to download in chunks and resume broken DLs is nice, since I'm on wireless and sometimes I drop out.
<solid_liq> anichols, wget gives you the ability to resume broken dl's too
<h31> When i'm booting, ext4-fs driver speaks something about journal recovery and orphaned files cleaning. I usially see it when electricity disappears. Sorry for my ban English.
<solid_liq> anichols, wget -c
<solid_liq> anichols, type   man wget   in a shell and scroll through to see all the features wget gives you ;)  you'll be shocked
<ehnde> i'm running the 10.04 installer from a livecd and it starts up, but when i click next it quits
<ehnde> is there a command line installer i can use from the desktop?
<ehnde> it's a kubuntu iso
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> can I set the window buttons at the right instead of left?
<dupondje> EagleScreen: its possible yes :)
<EagleScreen> please how to do it?
<solid_liq> EagleScreen, why not put them in the middle instead?
<EagleScreen> i am talking about the Close, Maximize and Minimize buttons
<solid_liq> I know
<dupondje> gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<dupondje> EagleScreen: also see http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<solid_liq> what's really funny is that chrome's buttons stay on the right
<alex88> ok, i've upgraded..now on restart i have plymouth installed and i got black screen
<alex88> tried with recovery mode but still black screen
<alex88> any clue?
<EagleScreen> i have voted for it
<alex88> livecd->chroot->apt-get purge will work?
<solid_liq> alex88, should
<alex88> just mount and chroot?
<EagleScreen> unreadahead seems to crash or fail during boot process, i think it breaks the splash
<solid_liq> alex88, pretty much
<alex88> i'm on windows..so i have to collect info. =)
<alex88> solid_liq: ok thank you man..i'll restart and test
<solid_liq> alex88, if anything, you may need /proc in your chroot
<alex88> btw...that's normal that it run on recover mode?
<solid_liq> huh?
<alex88> i'll mount that and /dev with --bind
<alex88> i mean plymouth
<alex88> i hot black screen also in recovery mode
<alex88> *got
<dupondje> alex88: sometimes I got black screen @ boot also, pressing enter makes the boot process continue :)
<alex88> lol..i'll try also that
<alex88> btw, going to reboot..cya later..hopeful on linux
<crimsun> EagleScreen: no, the ureadahead message is unrelated to current splash breakage
<EagleScreen> ok
<kapipi> Hey, I am having problems booting off the latest daily livecd (amd64). I get the boot menu, then the Ubuntu logo screen with the 4 dots, then some errors about ureadahead and broken pipes, and then  my monitor goes into power save. I am unable to access the terminals on alt-ctrl-f1/f2/f3. When I switch back to the Xorg screen (alt-f7) the monitor turns on shortly but goes directly back to power save mode.
<EagleScreen> duanedesign: good cheat, but now the minimize button is in its own square: http://imagebin.ca/img/KVt3LyeS.png
<EagleScreen> oh that was for dupondje
<dupondje> gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:maximize,minimize,close"
<dupondje> maby this order works better
<EagleScreen> oh now i see
<EagleScreen> its the minimize button, it is always squared
<Pici> odd.
<EagleScreen> the look of the new comming Ubuntu seems "professional"
<brianherman> EagleScreen:Should we call it Ubuntu XP Professional?
<SEJeff> ^^ 2nd Edition
<alex88> ok..back on ubuntu =)now.. a problem..
<alex88> packages upgrade can't intsall 2.6.32-16 headers..when it tries to install it goes in loop and never exit..how can i force to delete it? cause it says it's incostintent and i have to install before remove it
<yofel> alex88: does your hard disk still work while it's in the loop?
<yofel> I mean, do you still have hdd activity
<alex88> yep..continuosly
<yofel> alex88: good,  then it's not in a loop but dpkg is SLOW
<alex88> and every time i run apt-get it need to update headers
<yofel> nothing you can do about that at the moment
<alex88> yofel: i don't think it stay more then 10 min installing headers
<yofel> alex88: raise your concerns on bug 537241
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537241 in dpkg "My computer updates are very slow since latest dpkg update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537241
<alex88> lol..btw before unpacking it says: file list of package "linux-headers bla bla" missing, package will considered with no file installed actually
<alex88> my translation..
<yofel> alex88: well, dpkg doesn't support half-unpackaged package states ;)
<alex88> and there is no way to just delete that half?
<alex88> for plymouth i had to remove file from /bin and /sbin cause i was unable to remove via apt
<yofel> alex88: not that I know of, any why were you unable to remove it via apt?
<alex88> cause every time i run apt it tries to upgrade header
<yofel> did you try 'dpkg --configure -a'?
<SEJeff> alex88, Sometimes you can cheat and change the prerm/postrm scripts under /var/lib/dpkg/info/* . That is your only real option when apt breaks horribly but if you don't know what you're doing you can break things even worse
<alex88> yofel: i had to do that cause install were in half state..then after that every apt get i run it tries to reinstall that
<alex88> SEJeff: np, i've just installed, i can reinstall in extreme cases
<yofel> alex88: and if you try 'dpkg --purge plymouth' ?
<alex88> yofel: lol. nope
<alex88> i've used apt
<alex88> i were thinking that it's the same to use apt or dpkg
<yofel> alex88: apt always makes sure the system is in a usable state (especially when it comes to dependencies)
<yofel> dpkg is pretty much working on the bare metal
<alex88> oh kk got it thank
<alex88> lol headers installed
<alex88> faster then before
<alex88> thank you guys
<om26er> !j #pinta
<alex88> damn...update manager required me to install again headers.. -.-
<kapipi> Is there any way to force the live cd to boot to run in a more robust mode? Im having trouble getting it past the boot splash screen.
<dupondje> you can polly set boot modes :)
<dupondje> without splash :)
<kapipi> hmm, been a while since I played with boot mode parametres
<waltercool> sorry
<waltercool> whats wrong with b43?
<Volkodav> Hi guys - I tried booting this morning and it stalls in both modes with the error mountall error while loading shared libraries :libplybootclient.so.2
<dupondje> TOPIC ! ;)
<crimsun> srsly
<blekos> hello,
<BUGabundo_remote> dupondje: its no longer explicit in topic
<BUGabundo_remote> hey blekos
<blekos> I wanted to give the Alpha3 release a try but I have come accross with the folowing bug
<blekos> in the login screen I type my password. It is accepted, but instead of seeing the Desktop it returns me to the login screen (an hence asking for the password agian)
<blekos> any ideas how to come around this?
<vega> there's should be a log somewhere that tells what fails in login
<vega> (just can't remember what it was..)
<waltercool> how can i recreate udev rules?
<crimsun> waltercool: more context, please?
<vega> blekos: .xsession-errors might contain something
<vega> blekos: you may need to check it via text console (ctrl-alt-f1 etc.)
<waltercool> crimsun: With hal PURGED, some files of /etc/udev/rules.d have been deleted
<waltercool> crimsun: So.. i want "reconfigure" some package for fix that
<blekos> I've changed to  console
<crimsun> waltercool: meaning you want them shipped in /lib/udev/rules.d instead?
<blekos> but how can I output the .xsession-err...
<blekos> ?
<waltercool> crimsun: yes
<waltercool> crimsun: Because i cant get my touchpad working
<twager> Is Plymouth still broken ?
<crimsun> waltercool: well, modify the source package to install the rules into /lib/udev/rules.d
<waltercool> crimsun: No, i just want original udev rules
<BUGabundo_remote> blekos: that's a plymouth bug
<crimsun> waltercool: I'm failing to see why you can't get them
<BUGabundo_remote> plus alpha 3 is old
<BUGabundo_remote> please upgrade
<waltercool> crimsun: Oh, no... wasnt that =/
<BUGabundo_remote> you may purge plymouth of your system for now
<waltercool> crimsun: I just cant get my touchpad working =/
<blekos> plymouth bug?
<BUGabundo_remote> twager: not as bad as before
<BUGabundo_remote> but it still doesn't autologin
<waltercool> I just get Preinit returned NULL for ""SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"" =/
<twager> BUGabundo_remote: Thanks will leave upgrading it for now
<crimsun> waltercool: are you implying that the *location* of the rules affects the hardware working (because it shouldn't), or are you saying that the current rules are insufficient?
<waltercool> crimsun: No.. no, my problem was deleting old data from karmic -> lucid and touchpad is not working anymore =/
<crimsun> waltercool: so the hardware worked in karmic but doesn't in lucid?
<waltercool> If udev is handling X drivers... maybe i have this problem there
<waltercool> crimsun: worked in lucid too
<waltercool> crimsun: But deleting old packges (like hal), my touchpad stopped of working
<crimsun> waltercool: so those missing rules need to be migrated to udev or xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<vega> blekos: not sure if you could use netcat to pastebin or something like that
<waltercool> crimsun: So... what can i do? Installing hal is not a solution (just still not working)
<crimsun> waltercool: extract the desired file from hal's source package, drop it into /etc/udev/rules.d, and have at it
<blekos> hmm
<crimsun> waltercool: then, proceed as mentioned above regarding udev/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<vega> blekos: apt-get install pastebinit
<crimsun> waltercool: i.e., the first step makes it work on your system; the second step makes it a viable (and proper) solution for everyone running Ubuntu
<blekos> I had a look, and it does not seem to be a Plymouth bug
<blekos> it like looping the login screen
<waltercool> crimsun: I will do it =) Thanks
<blekos> is there a way to remove login info rom command line?
<vega> blekos: what do you mean remove login info?
<blekos> sorry: I mean not to be asked for uname and psswd
<vega> auto-login?
<blekos> (that would be a workaround)
<blekos> yes :)
<vega> why not, just need to find out how to enable it from command line..
<Volkodav> aha - let's see
<vega> blekos: /etc/gdm/custom.conf if you use gdm
<vega> AutomaticLoginEnable=true and AutomaticLogin=username
<happyface> has anyone gotten thinkfinger working on lynx?
<blekos> there in no cusom in gdm
<vega> blekos: create it
<blekos> ok  and then
<blekos> ??
<vega> blekos: mine looks like this: http://pastebin.com/nXk3KKu9
<vega> try and change the usernames from there and restart
<Boondoklife> is there any way to use a karmic specific ppa in lucid?
<Boondoklife> banshee for example, I wanted to get the 1.5.5 release but lucid is only up to 1.5.4 and the banshee ppa doesnt support lucid yet.
<yofel> Boondoklife: sure, change the distribution int the sources line from lucid to karmic
<yofel> Boondoklife: as long as the dependencies at least
<yofel> *work at least
<Boondoklife> yofel: you mean i the software sources list?
<yofel> Boondoklife: yes
<yofel> Boondoklife: you'll probably have to edit it by hand
<Boondoklife> yofel: I tried that and It just acts like they are not there. lemme try again.
<Boondoklife> yofel: Yea it was just me, forgot to re-check the box. Thanks
<blekos> let;s see
<blekos> hm no luck
<blekos> i guess it needs to store password as well at some point
<vega> blekos: not to my knowledge
<blekos> it did not work...
<vega> blekos: just pastebinit .xsession-errors and maybe someone here can help
<vega> blekos: also you could try and create a new "fresh" user and test if you can login with it
<blekos> good idea
<blekos> the problem is I do not have an internet connection
<vega> eliminating problems with stuff in your home dir..
<blekos> I am here from another machine...
<vega> copy to usb stick or something..
<Some_Person> rww: a new random fact I already knew
<BUGabundo_remote> hey vega, welcome back
<BUGabundo_remote> where have you been for the past few weeks
<BUGabundo_remote> ?
<happyface> BUGabundo_remote: thanks man, I've been really busy
<vega> BUGabundo_remote: hmm?
<waltercool> crimsun: Forget it... my laptop have a hardware touchpad lock... i was wrong (i was thinking in software lock)
<vega> i think i'm not who you think i am..
<vega> i'm not a regular/active on this channel.. idling mostly
<BUGabundo_remote> vega: if you think you are confused, look at happyface :P
<BUGabundo_remote> vega: I know, hence my comment
<vega> ah, didn't notice that :)
<Some_Person> How can I determine what package provides a certain file?
<arand> Some_Person: dpkg -S certain_file
<Some_Person> thank you
<SEJeff> Some_Person, apt-file is also really nice. You might check it out as well
<happyface> BUGabundo_remote: i'm just messing around hah
<adimit> Hello guys, how would I go about completely removing pulseaudio from lucid, alpha 3? I read that disabling it in the Startup Applications *should* be enough, but the process is still around...
<crimsun> adimit: any reason why you need to remove pa?
<adimit> crimsun: It doesn't work well (at all) with wine. I know about the PPA, and I've tried it, but to no avail. Since everything was working on my Arch Linux box without pulse, I just wanna get rid of the damn thing... :-)
<crimsun> adimit: that doesn't fix the bugs, if any, in pulse, though
<crimsun> adimit: it would be much more useful to get a verbose PA log (wiki/PulseAudio/Log) and attach it to a new bug report
<crimsun> adimit: however, if you really don't want to use pa, just disable it following the hints in /etc/default/pulseaudio
<adimit> crimsun: Yes, true, it won't fix Pulse. Right now, I'd prefer to have a working sound setup (because I need it) though. I'll see about squashing bugs in pulse later on...
<adimit> crimsun: thanks for the hint, I'll try it out.
<arand> adimit: problem with disabling pa is that volume control and a few other things break (volume media keys...) fixable, but not trivial, at least on kk.
<BUGabundo_remote> adimit: if you need a stable release, use karmic. if you are running lucid, at least try to run as close as vanilla and report all bugs, so they can be fixed
<adimit> arand: Yeah, that's sad :-\ Maybe I'll just disable it for when it gets in the way. I like pa, I just can't get it to play nicely with wine...
<BUGabundo_remote> adimit: crimsun has asked you for logs, so he can look, and maybe fix them before release of  lucid
<adimit> BUGabundo_remote: true, I'm not looking for a perfectly stable system though :-). I'll look into generating some more useful logs.
<crimsun> adimit: err, you can already do that
<crimsun> adimit: pasuspender -- wine blah blah blah
<adimit> Hmm... OK, so sound dies in wine after several seconds of playing OK. syslog is empty, any other place to look for logs?
<[A]KangB> hi plp!
<crimsun> adimit: with or without pa?
<adimit> crimsun: with PA.
<crimsun> adimit: see the verbose log reference above
<adimit> crimsun: pasuspender nets me no sound at all from wine :-\
<crimsun> adimit: change wine's sound backend
<adimit> crimsun: to? It's set to ALSA
<[A]KangB> My motherboard always takes problems with a kernel on any version and those error are always fixed installing an alpha version (i don't no why) but now i have a big problem
<crimsun> ...and ALSA is defined to use pulse, so it will get you nothing, correct.
<adimit> crimsun: ah, thanks. I naïvely assumed it would just use plain ALSA...
<[A]KangB> nVidia's driver is active, but at boot, compiz is always off, the window dercorador fails, and the top window bar (where there is close boton) disapear
<[A]KangB> suggestions!? thanks
<Emme_NK> Hi! I cannot change the screen brightness on lucid on my Ideapad S10-3
<Emme_NK> I already reported Bug #538256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538256 in ubuntu "Screen brightness not controllable on Lenovo Ideapad S10-3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538256
<Emme_NK> It's quite annoying, does anyone have an idea for a workaround until it's fixed?
<loudgefly> Hi does anybody know a workaround for banshee slide control (it isn't working at all, stays always at zero point)
<vivid> [A]KangB, if you run 'compiz --replace &' in a terminal do you get window decorations back?
<sploopidy> Hi all...
<kulight> hi
<sploopidy> hey. do you know if we will have the option to change the alert sounds in this release unlike in  karmic?
<[A]KangB> vivid, i don't get window decorator back using terminal... right click on desktop, change background and click on efects... then ir come back until i restart
<[A]KangB> it*
<adimit> crimsun: OK, so this is the only thing regarding pulse I could find in my logs. It was in /var/log/user.log: http://pastebin.com/ujnJkX5z
<[A]KangB> vivid, i have changed the number on virtual screens twice to 2, and return to 4 at reboot as window decorator
<crimsun> adimit: that doesn't mean anything other than your driver needing to work around broken hardware, though
<adimit> crimsun: OK. The output doesn't happen consistently anyway. I only observe the sound braking up, but can't seem to find any log or other explanation... :-( Is there any other way I could supply information?
<crimsun> adimit: well, I've already mentioned the verbose log procedure *twice* ...
<adimit> crimsun: OK... I don't know what that is, I'll Google it.
<crimsun> adimit: I gave you the reference above!
<adimit> crimsun, sorry, I probably forgot about it/didn't read properly... I'm generating a -vvvv log right now...
<[A]KangB> vivid, 'compiz --replace &' http://pastebin.com/uKWnJXxJ
<vivid> did you get window decorations back when you ran it?
<[A]KangB> yep, until restart that desapear again
<vivid> pretty sure you can safely ignore those errors for now
<vivid> add 'compiz --replace &' to System>Preferences>Startup Applications and it will be turned on when you log in automatically
<vivid> im sure theres probably a better more official way to do it, but heck, this is alpha
<[A]KangB> well, thanks. tryin it
<Dr_Willis> You may want to use the 'fusion-icon' tool to get compiz going
<Dr_Willis> !info fusion-icon
<[A]KangB> Dr_Willis, dont do anything
<Dr_Willis> I think thats the name.. come on bot..
<adimit> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/qSALEb2N <-- that's the whole thing. I started up pulseaudio, then wine (driver set to ALSA, official lucid package, not PPA, without pasuspender,) then waited until the sound broke up, killed wine, and then killed the demon.
<vivid> yea that should be the name of it
<adimit> No other sound applications were running during that time. Unfortunately, I have no idea whatsoever what all of this means...
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-2 (lucid), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<[A]KangB> i use it cos Compiz manager bring me problems with the VNC
<crimsun> adimit: ok, I'll look in 15-20 mins, currently busy with driver bugs
<[A]KangB> but the window decorator don't come back
<adimit> crimsun: sure thing, whenever you have time. From what I can gather, the thing is getting a ton of underruns. I'll blame my soundcard for the time being.
<BUGabundo_remote> Dr_Willis: fusion icon used to be veery buggy
<BUGabundo_remote> not sure its fixed
<BUGabundo_remote> it would launch compiz twice or something
<[A]KangB> im going to restart to try vivid solution
<[A]KangB> thanks
<vivid> it should work, but obviously somewhere the configuration is borked
<Dr_Willis> vnc + compiz = not a good idea :)
<vivid> im a metacity fellow :p
<[A]KangB> vivid, it don't works, but is a minor bug, thanks anyway :D
<ikt_> who would be the best person to contact about the installer not being full screen? or ubiquity? I've noticed it has no package maintainer :s
<kulight> how dou remove the connected dsiconected messages in empathy?
<rye> btw, re sun java in bug #532174 discussed yesterday - libjavaplugin_oji will NOT work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532174 in sun-java6 "[Lucid] sun-java6-plugin not recognized by firefox anymore" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532174
<rye> search for jre1.6.0_18/lib/i386/libnpjp2.so - this is the plugin which works with Firefox 3.6
<rye> don't know how OP got it working with the first one
<[A]KangB> a New error: "Cannot connect to crash database, please check your Internet connection." trying to report a "mount error" when sutting down
<rye> [A]KangB, bug #538097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport "+storeblob fails with "500 Internal server error" on production (works on edge)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<rye> hm
<rye> ah, invalid for apport, Critical for foundations, right
<ellar> before reporting upstream, am I the only one having Bug #538764?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538764 in gvfs "gvfsd-(sftp/ftp) hang on 100%CPU if they try to read password from gnome-keyring" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538764
<rye> Shotwell is the default photo manager in Fedora 13 alpha
<[A]KangB> thanks ryanakca
<[A]KangB> thanks rye
<[A]KangB> sorry
<murky> bit of a longshot, but are there any problems with the lucid repos? i can't grab a certain package via wget on any machine/OS. i'm guessing it's our network somwhow, but just wanted to check
<fabio333> murky: what package?
<murky> i'm using http://mirror.ox.ac.uk/sites/archive.ubuntu.com//ubuntu//pool/main/k/kdebase-workspace/kdebase-workspace-wallpapers_4.4.1-0ubuntu4_all.deb
<murky> tried from 5 different machines and several mirrors, so i guess it's a proxy inside somewhere :/
<murky> gets to 55M and then stalls
<fabio333> wait
<fabio333> that package is about 59mb
<murky> yeah, that's the one
<murky> it always stops at 93% here
<fabio333> i don't have it installed
<murky> me neither, was trying a wget - we maintain our own local mirrors of the repos but this package is dying
<fabio333> try this http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase-workspace/kdebase-workspace-wallpapers_4.4.1-0ubuntu4_all.deb
<murky> hmm, same issue fabio
<fabio333> i'm downloding now
<fabio333> myabe that package is broken
<fabio333> you can still unpack it and get the wallpapers you want
<murky> thanks fabio
<murky> well, i don't actually care about the package :) ... it's just that it's killing our debmirror
<enav> hi guys keep his good work going   ^_^
<enav> this*
<fabio333> murky: got 96%
<fabio333> 100% don
<murky> fabio333: ok...guess it's our network guys then
<murky> fabio333: thanks, that's really helped a lot :)
<thiebaude> how do i install nvidia 8400 gs drivers in 10.04?
<SEJeff> thiebaude, Did you try System ---> Administration ---> Hardware Drivers?
<vivid> remember, installing that version is a RISK
<thiebaude> ley's see what happens
<thiebaude> i know i been using ubuntu for over 4 yrs
<vivid> no, that specific version has been recalled by nvidia
<vivid> it really is a risk
<thiebaude> i read something about that
<SEJeff> thiebaude, Nvidia recalled those drivers. You're probably not going to find them unless someone mirrored them
<thiebaude> ubun tu is not what is use to be
<thiebaude> ok
<vivid> SEJeff, they are still labeled as nvidia-current in the lucid repos
<SEJeff> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/nvidia_removes_linux_solaris_drivers_due_overheating_bug
<SEJeff> Seems like an issue vivid
<vivid> i would agree, thats why i built a 190.53 package since ubuntu devs dont seem to agree
<happyface> Why did my nice ubuntu 10.04 loading bar get replaced with a crappy dubbed down console version?
<SEJeff> happyface, In development versions, things change rapidly
<thiebaude> maybe a notification of hardware drivers should be disabled
<happyface> SEJeff: that's true but I think something else got changed
<SEJeff> lucid "upgraded" my previous fglrx/karmic drivers to the open source ones and I've not noticed anything but performance improvements
<SEJeff> Perhaps you should go grab an ati card if you can :)
<thiebaude> but i have desktop effects or anything
<thiebaude> no
<vivid> ati has the biggest history of terrible drivers, performance increase with an open source driver seems likely to me
<enav> why ATI is so badass  with linux   i just need a short explanation
<SEJeff> vivid, And then AMD bought them... And then they released full docs and specifications for their video cards... and then open source 3d drivers were written
<vivid> thats good, they always had good hardware
<charlie-tca> Video testers have been unable to test the latest ATI drivers
<SEJeff> enav, http://www.x.org/docs/AMD/ This is why. They released the full specifications for their hardware. Nvidia has not.
<thiebaude> but ubuntu 9.10 has no problems with my nvidia
<thiebaude> 8400 gs
<SEJeff> chalcedony, Not true either. I used to be on the ati beta program. You just have to email the beta program manager. It used to be Matthew Tippet, but he quit a few months ago.
<vivid> and 10.04 wont either thiebaude, that driver will work, just be careful, it might get hot and not try to cool itself down
<charlie-tca> Results of 4 weeks completed trying to test proprietary drivers in lucid: http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/xorg_prop_drivers/
<thiebaude> right now there is no video drivers from nvidia installed
<vivid> you probably have the open source nouveau driver, which doesnt have 3d capability
<thiebaude> exactly
<thiebaude> but i do like the new look
<thiebaude> its just my eyes,lol
<SEJeff> charlie-tca, Interesting link. Thanks
<charlie-tca> This is week 5
<SEJeff> vivid, kernel mode setting is what completely wowed me. Switching from X to a vt in ~1 second with no nasty flashing and back
<charlie-tca> ATI is mostly 0's because the drivers never installed
<thiebaude> i wonder when the grahics driver issue will be fixed>
<SEJeff> yeah I was referring to the open source 3d drivers, not fglrx
<vivid> who knows thiebaude, maybe, maybe not before lucid goes live
<vivid> the 195 series has been beta for months, as soon as it went stable, it got pulled
<charlie-tca> We had hopes they would be fixed for beta1, but it doesn't look like it now
<enav> i don't under stand  this sounds bizarre for me...  ATI open their specification and is BAD... Nvidia not  and is good????  :S   what???
<vivid> yea dont get your hopes up, it might not even be ready by release
<vivid> which is why someone should build an official 190.53 package
<enav> is a bad idea release the specification why?
<thiebaude> so the 177 drivers are no good?
<charlie-tca> vivid: It is simply difficult playing catchup
<vivid> do they support your card?
<SEJeff> enav, The ATI proprietary driver is crap. Thats what charlie-tca was pointing out I think. The open source drivers are great. I've got full 3d / compiz on 2 30" monitors with it
<vivid> check the nvidia site
<thiebaude> nividia 8400 gs
<charlie-tca> sorry, not vivid
<charlie-tca> enav: it is difficult to play catchup, which is what ATI is now doing. NVidia has always worked closely with linux devs
<thiebaude> i wish i had 3d compiz
<enav> conclusion ATI provide crappy drivers for linux  that is all
<vivid> thiebaude, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.25.html   8400 gs is on the supported list for 173
<thiebaude> thanks alot
<charlie-tca> No, ATI was closed source for many years and refused to work with linux devs
<thiebaude> cool
<SEJeff> and then AMD bought them
<charlie-tca> Now they went open-source, but it will take a while to catch up
<enav> ok
<vivid> and even longer for nouveau since nvidia is closed : /
<SEJeff> enav, The developers of the excellent open source drivers are working for ATI/AMD. They are most excellent. For the open source 3d drivers, nvidia is catching up to ATI
<SEJeff> yup
<SEJeff> enav, Make sense?
<enav> actually nvidia is closed and ati is open right?
<vivid> yes
<charlie-tca> vivid: but the nvidia corp does work with linux devs to get their drivers to work for us
<thiebaude> how do i install a pkg1.run?
<vivid> you cant thiebaude, not in lucid
<vivid> use jockey-gtk
<thiebaude> where is jockey-gtk?
<vivid> System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<thiebaude> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<thiebaude> i making some progress
<thiebaude> but cant set resolution
<vivid> is the nvidia driver actually running?
<thiebaude> no
<thiebaude> the 173 is installed
<thiebaude> and i did a sudo nvidia-settings
<vivid> no need to sudo that program
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> cant load x server display
<thiebaude> 173.14.22
<Damascene> is there a known bug in netbook-launcher were the home screen button get hidden if there is too many icons on the toolbar
<thiebaude> vivid, my display is ok for now
<vivid> i cant offer any more help really, that driver is pretty old
<vivid> and it took me two hours to get 190 working
<thiebaude> everything looks good for me now
<thiebaude> vivid, i got wobbly windows now,lol
<thiebaude> nvidia 173.14.22
<thiebaude> yayy
<vivid> good to hear
<rye> ok, hm, maybe that's why I started to notice UI slowdown after update? maybe my 195.36.08-0ubuntu1 is not overheating my GPU but it is not working properly in some other way..
<thiebaude> i only ubuntu on this computer and nothing else
<vivid> hopefully nvidia will fix their 195 drivers sooner than later and we can get an up-to-date official package
<thiebaude> the fonts look pretty good
<thiebaude> yep i hope so
<thiebaude> i just got back from windows 7, eck
<vivid> rye, the way i see it, if a distributor pulls their software and says not to use it, you should not use it under any circumstances
<thiebaude> ok guys thanks for the help
<vivid> alpha software is one thing, alpha software that could destroy your hardware is another
<thiebaude> time to install flash java etc
<SEJeff> thiebaude, installing ubuntu-restricted-extras will save you time
<Some_Person> Could someone who hasn't messed with their gconf settings for the min/max/close buttons please test my latest PPA?
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> i do that
<SEJeff> That 1 metapackage will get most all of what you want in 1 shot
<rye> vivid, erm, yeah... I wish I knew that a little before today. Running nvidia_current (though have limited success with nouveau...)... Hm, is 3d that important?... hm...
<thiebaude> and medibuntu too
<rye> but compiz and all that shiney stuff..
<Some_Person> https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/light-themes
<thiebaude> oh yea
<vivid> 3d is important for me, since i do alot of gaming
<vivid> and likewise, so is hardware cooling
<thiebaude> transparent menus
<JEEBsv> Umm... anyone else has had crashes with eclipse on lucid?
<vivid> im probably the only person in the world that plays games on linux
<SEJeff> vivid, What games do you play on Linux? I never took anything non-windows and non-console as a serious gaming platform
<SEJeff> wesnoth!
<SEJeff> great game ^^
<vivid> i play wow, cs:s, tf2
<vivid> sometimes for hours on end
<SEJeff> via wine?
<SEJeff> Thats hardcore
<vivid> yes
<SEJeff> impressive, I didn't know you could
<vivid> i only lose about 5 fps
<JEEBsv> Well, those work fine via wine
<vivid> from windows
<JEEBsv> SEJeff: just check winedb for apps
<JEEBsv> :3
<JEEBsv> You'd be surprised how many work
<SEJeff> Sweet
<vivid> yes, wine has become excellent over the years
<SEJeff> Hmmmm I wonder if Command and Conqueror Generals and Tiberium wars would work
<SEJeff> If so my last windows box is getting blasted
<JEEBsv> Check on winedb
<vivid> i recently had to reinstall windows for school : /
<rye> is there any logic behind nvidia driver numbers, 175, 180, 185. more is better, right ?
<vivid> OO.o impress doesnt work well enough with powerpoint
<SEJeff> vivid, VirtualBox is really good stuff if you don't mind
<SEJeff> And the seamless mode is somewhat magical
<vivid> rye, the lower version numbers are older, but not necessarily better
<enav> vivid lol yeah i agree with SEJeff
<DanaG> hmm, I've never had good luck with Wine... and the fact that wine doesn't do surround sound is a blocker for me.
<vivid> rye, the 185 series had crashes for steam games with wine
<Pretto> after upgrade my python script shows as following: ./gtk-theme-swatch.py >>$: File or directory not found
<vivid> DanaG, does pulseaudio do surround sound?
 * rye wanted to say "more is newer".
<vivid> ive never looked at virtualbox
<rye> vivid, with current drivers I can literally see how the desktop background is painted during boot. From top to down. 0.5-1s, but it used to be a lot faster before I got some update :)
<DanaG> ATI binary driver IS crap, true enough... but the open driver (especially with drm-next kernel) is awesome.
<Pretto> /usr/bin/env python ./gtk-theme-swatch.py works
<rye> *gdm background
<Pretto> any clue?
<SEJeff> Pretto, Can you paste the result of: head -n1 ./gtk-theme-swatch.py
<SEJeff> Probably just a wrong or missing shebang
<Pretto> SEJeff: #!/usr/bin/env python
<crimsun> vivid: on _some_ chipsets
<crimsun> vivid: namely, if you have emu10k*-based cards, it's horrible.
<SEJeff> What is the error it gives when you try to run it?
<Some_Person> Can someone please test my PPA?
<Pretto> SEJeff: $: File or directory not found
<SEJeff> Pretto, Thats easy. I bet it has the wrong line endings
<SEJeff> Pretto, try running dos2unix gtk-theme-swatch.py
<SEJeff> You might need to install dos2unix
 * rye tries nouveau again..
<Pretto> SEJeff: it was created on linux
 * Some_Person feels somewhat glad to have an intel card
<JEEBsv> Anyways, I guess http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=571192 'ish crashes of Eclipse aren't usual?
<SEJeff> Pretto, cat -A gtk-theme-swatch.py | head -n1
<ubottu> Debian bug 571192 in libcairo2 "libcairo2: Eclipse crashes when hit on a proposal" [Important,Fixed]
<SEJeff> paste the result of that please
<DanaG> oh, and then there's that stupid "read back from video RAM when creating a new window" thing Xorg does.
<Pretto> SEJeff: you are right, but hown could it be?
<SEJeff> Pretto, crappy editor? I dunno
<DanaG> vivid: yeah, pulseaudio does do surround.
<Pretto> SEJeff: thank you
<vivid> should try and build wine with the pulse driver and see if you get better support through wine
<SEJeff> Pretto, That error is almost always caused by wrong style line endings. It is because the shell can't figure out what to execute as the shebang. The next time someone else has that error, please help them out as well :)
<Pretto> SEJeff: you bet i will :D
<SEJeff> Pretto, great! Paying it forward is the best way to grow the ubuntu communiyt
<emxer> hola alguien que hable español
<emxer> buenos dias
<DanaG> Even with bare ALSA, wine doesn't do surround.
<vivid> hola señor
<emxer> hola
<vivid> the alsa driver is crap on a pulse system though
<emxer> que tal esto aprendiendo un poco de irssi con un amigo y
<emxer> desearia saber como costumisar un canal propio
<emxer> para ponerle la fecha hora y ademas hacer un cartel de bienvenida
<emxer> alguien me ayuda
<emxer> es algo nuevo para mi y me ilusionaria poder hacerlo
<emxer> :D
<BUGabundo_remote> !es > emxer
<ubottu> emxer, please see my private message
<emxer> ademas estoy probandolo en la consola de mi Ipod y Iphone
<emxer> estoy provando el terminal de unix en el ipod touch
<emxer> y le instale el irssi
<BUGabundo_remote> emxer: although I can undertand part of your spanish, this is an English channel
<SEJeff> emxer, in ingles por favor
<emxer> ok great
<SEJeff> thankyou
<vivid> whats the performance like running xp with virtualbox
<vivid> good enough to run office?
<SEJeff> vivid, Well it depends on your host system, but perfectly acceptable to run office
<SEJeff> throw ram at it
<vivid> aye
<enav> vivid  i use virtualbox to make alot of stuff, Photo editing, office, Flash animations   works like a charm
<SEJeff> surprisingly fast actually. It is faster than our crappy rdp server we have
<JEEBsv> hmm, interesting -- the eclipse crashing was a xulrunner bug
<JEEBsv> now to get xulrunner 1.2 installed >_>
<Some_Person> I need someone who hasn't messed with their gconf settings for the min/max/close buttons to test my new PPA
<Some_Person> It puts the titlebar back to the way it worked in karmic
<emxer> as I said this by testing irssi with a friend and would like to know if someone can give me information as my own channel on costumisar irssi set the time and date and a welcome text also appreciate your help and that is something I love to do ;)
<emxer> tnhks!
<emxer> thnks! :)
<vivid> its too bad rearranging the buttons makes it look like crap
<Some_Person> vivid: I fixed that in my PPA
<vivid> well, link me to your ppa and ill see what you changed :p
<Some_Person> vivid: https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/light-themes
<Some_Person> vivid: It should look like this: http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/8910/screenshotxchatsomepers.png
<SEJeff> Some_Person, How did you fix it?
<Some_Person> SEJeff: I changed the gconf setting back to what it should be, and I edited all the images for the min and max/restore buttons
<vivid> its just a change to gconf
<vivid> and replacing some of the png images
<SEJeff> vivid, I realized the gconf changes, didn't know you needed to change the png images
<SEJeff> I just changed to a less crappy titlebar theme
<vivid> well you dont have to change the images
<Some_Person> SEJeff: If you don't edit the PNGs, the minimize button appears in a little box of its own
<vivid> but if you rearrange the order, the images are terrible
<SEJeff> I thought they were terrible both ways :)
<Some_Person> Seriously, this should have been done from the start
<SEJeff> Some_Person, Yeah the theme is gorgeous, but the button changing was a bad idea
<Some_Person> SEJeff: That's why I fixed it
<Some_Person> I like this theme a lot
<SEJeff> yup
<Some_Person> This is also the first time I've ever uploaded a package to launchpad that worked the first time
<enav> vivid  i use vbox to develop and test applications  http://is.gd/aEjE5
<Some_Person> I really do need someone to test it who hasn't touched their gconf settings though
<Some_Person> I want to make sure it resets the position correctly
<vivid> lol too late for me
<vivid> im totally stealing your images though
<Some_Person> vivid: Just install the package
<Some_Person> I just hope that it gets fixed in the main package before release
<yofel> meh, first ubuntu-vm-builder crashes when building a hardy KVM and now building virtualbox VMs doesn't seem to work at all
<Some_Person> Otherwise, I suspect I'll be running a popular PPA
<vivid> nice enav, cant believe i didnt already know about this
<vivid> i feel ashamed
<SEJeff> Some_Person, Post your ppa on ubuntu forums
<Some_Person> SEJeff: What section?
<SEJeff> Some_Person, Whatever version is for Lucid
<SEJeff> Just seems like an obvious way to get visibility
<Some_Person> I really want someone to test it first
<Some_Person> It needs to be someone who hasn't touched their gconf settings for the button positions
<vivid> yea i changed mine, installed the package, and it didnt work : /
<yofel> Some_Person: I can test it in my ubuntu VM that I used for upgrade testing, buttons are on the left there
<Some_Person> vivid: Log out and then log back in
<Some_Person> yofel: Please do, I would appreciate that
<yofel> just starting it
<Some_Person> vivid: did it work?
<vivid> yes
<Some_Person> (I did say to log out then log back in in the description by the way)
<vivid> i was too busy thumbing through the binary package
<yofel> Some_Person: buttons fixed
<Some_Person> yofel: Wow, I seriously expected something to go wrong
<Some_Person> It usually does with me
<yofel> added ppa, upgraded the package, restarted gdm -> buttons fixed
<Some_Person> If some 16 year old high schooler like me can fix it, why can't the ubuntu developers?
<yofel> Some_Person: err... I think the difference here is CAN <-> WANT
<Some_Person> They like it that way? Or are they too lazy?
<DanaG> They like it that broken way.
<DanaG> Which is totally stupid.
<yofel> don't ask me, they like a odd looking notify-osd too, as well as a popping up update-manager instead of an updates_available Icon in the tray
<charlie-tca> It's a feature, isn't it?
<yofel> charlie-tca: exactly
<Some_Person> I'm sure this weird button layout breaks other themes too
<charlie-tca> Of course, now, my daughter just started using a mac 1 month ago, and loves the buttons on the left. She wants to change windows to that, too, now
<thiebaude> i got to get use to that
<thiebaude> on the left
<Some_Person> charlie-tca: I don't mind them on the left, but the close button should be on the end at least
<charlie-tca> agreed
<thiebaude> they need a mouse over
<charlie-tca> I am staying with Xubuntu. the buttons haven't moved from karmic
<Some_Person> thiebaude: you're free to create one
<thiebaude> im sticking with 10.04
<Some_Person> charlie-tca: Doesn't Xfce have an option on where to move them?
<thiebaude> configuration editor?
<charlie-tca> yup
<Some_Person> thiebaude: uhh, that's lucid
<thiebaude> im thinking about the new ppl not me
<thiebaude> been using ubuntu since 6.06
<Some_Person> I've been using it since 5.10
<charlie-tca> like Applications -> Settings -> Window Manger -> Button Layout?
<thiebaude> cool
<Some_Person> It's come a really long way since 5.10. Back then, there wasn't even a GUI to install .deb packages, and double-clicking them opened them in file-roller
<charlie-tca> Put any button left or right, in any order, even in Xubuntu Lucid
<thiebaude> i have no settings in my application menu
<thiebaude> but 10.04 does look sweet
<thiebaude> i finally got my compiz and transparent menus
<Some_Person> I remember my early days on ubuntu when I still had dialup
<thiebaude> omg
<Some_Person> Total hell was what it was
<thiebaude> i bet
<Some_Person> My modem was proprietary
<thiebaude> those were painful days
<thiebaude> lol
<Some_Person> and they wanted you to pay $20 for a driver that wasn't limited to 14.4kbps
<thiebaude> times have changed
<SEJeff> Some_Person, Oh man I remember those. Wasn't it the connexant or something that did that?
<Some_Person> SEJeff: That's the one
<Some_Person> and that's what I was stuck with
<Some_Person> I finally got DSL in 2006
<DanaG> charlie-tca: if you want Windows to have lefty-buttons, check out "Windowblinds" -- there are SOME nice lefty themes out there.
<charlie-tca> I will pass that along
<Some_Person> December 31, 2006 to be exact
<DanaG> Though, Stardock's software tends to deal poorly with high-dpi displays and dpi scaling.
<DanaG> It's non-free (as in money) software, though.
<Some_Person> it was like 10PM on that day
<charlie-tca> DanaG: thanks. I will pass it along to daughter. I won't touch windows myself, anymore
<SEJeff> DanaG, Nah that is free as well. Just go to tpb :)
<DanaG> http://home.comcast.net/~odnt/12012009.jpg -- an example.  theme has a lefty variant and a righty variant.
<DanaG> What Ubuntu does, though, is a miserable failure:
<DanaG> it FORCIBLY changes settings... and sets them to an insane max,min,close on the left.
<rsk> a windows screenshot in mah chan?
<DanaG> Lefty is fine... but it should follow OS X, if it wants to be lefty.
<Boondoklife> woo beta is only 3 days away
<Some_Person> Yay, so I used lucid alpha for 5 days
<ZykoticK9> Boondoklife, and only 45 days till final ;)
<Boondoklife> yuppers. Only a couple of itchy issues for me but so far im luvin lucid
<Some_Person> It's actually not as unstable as I expected
<Boondoklife> Some_Person: same feeling here
<SEJeff> LTS release are more conservative
<SEJeff> Take the release after hardy, intrepid
<SEJeff> The devel of it was constantly borked
<Boondoklife> karmic drove me insane in beta with all the bluetooth changes they were doing.
<Some_Person> I would like to find out what that "Lights Off" game in gnome-games is like though. It just crashes here
<Some_Person> Also, I'm using a proprietary driver for my wifi because for the first time ever the free one didn't work
<SEJeff> Some_Person, broadcomm?
<Some_Person> yes, broadcom
<Some_Person> b43 has worked nicely since jaunty, but in lucid it doesn't work
<SEJeff> Even when you run b43-fwcutter?
<SEJeff> Thats a bummer
<SEJeff> Some_Person, file bugs please
<Some_Person> I only tried from jockey
<Boondoklife> Some_Person: lights off works for me... just remembered i hated that game almost as much as tetris and those damned peg games at truckstops
<Some_Person> Also, anyone noticed that apt-cdrom add is broken?
<Some_Person> It adds the CD, but you can't actually install anything from it
<Some_Person> And "Add CD-ROM" in Software Sources always spits out "E:Failed to mount the cdrom."
<Boondoklife> Some_Person: never played with that. sorry
<Some_Person> Should I file bugs for all these things?
<charlie-tca> Only if you want the developers to look at them
 * charlie-tca sorry, that was mean
<charlie-tca> yes, Some_Person, you should file bugs
<charlie-tca> They won't all get fixed, but at least it lets everyone know about the issues
<Some_Person> ok, filing
<yofel> Some_Person: preferably file them with ubuntu-bug once bug 538097 is fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport "+storeblob fails with "500 Internal server error" on production (works on edge)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<Some_Person> ubuntu-bug?
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for details on how to submit bugs
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, but ubuntu-bug is currently not working due to above ubottu noted bug
<git__> is suspend to disk working on lucid?
<Some_Person> I usually just do it through launchpad.net
<yofel> Some_Person: oh, so you like talking with the bugsquad so much :D (please use apport, it makes our life easier)
<Some_Person> apport?
<yofel> Some_Person: that's how the bug reporting application is called
<SEJeff> man apport-collect
<crimsun> Some_Person: just so you have an idea of timeline, now that Takashi has Acked the fix, it'll be queued for 2.6.32.11 in a few weeks and should land in Lucid release or the first post-release update
<yofel> Some_Person: for a short introduction see man ubuntu-bug
<yofel> meh, SEJeff was faster ^^
<Some_Person> So is something like this filed incorrectly: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/539216
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539216 in gnome-games "Lights Off crashes" [Undecided,New]
<SEJeff> yofel, Was looking at it for something else unrelated
<charlie-tca> or could read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<yofel> heh
<yofel> Some_Person: don't forget to read the link charlie-tca posted too
<Some_Person> ok
<yofel> Some_Person: about that bug: a) what ubuntu release were you using? and which version of gnome-games (that's *essential*)
<yofel> Some_Person: apport will add that to the bug without you needing to do it ;)
<yofel> actually...
<yofel> Some_Person: can you please run 'apport-collect 539216' in a terminal please?
<yofel> - 1 please...
<Some_Person> "Send this data to developers?"
<charlie-tca> yup
<Some_Person> ok, now what?
<yofel> Some_Person: look at the bug again ;)
<Some_Person> oh, it added a ton of crap to it :-)
<charlie-tca> yup :-)
<charlie-tca> and a lot easier than doing it a piece at a time, huh?
<Some_Person> Should I do this for all my bugs?
<yofel> Some_Person: I'm looking at them
<yofel> Some_Person: please do it for the suptux bug and the apt-cdrom bug, the audio bug is already triaged
<Some_Person> yofel: I don't see much need for the supertux bug. It's just a missing build-depends
<yofel> Some_Person: well ok, it has the version and the info should be enough
<yofel> Some_Person: but please do it for bug 539219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539219 in apt "Using a CD as an apt repository doesn't work." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539219
<Some_Person> I'm doing it now
<Some_Person> holy crap, Mark Shuttleworth commented on the creation of my PPA
<yofel> heh
<JoshuaL> Some_Person, link
<Some_Person> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532633 in metacity "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Some_Person> bottom of the page
<rye> anybody running Lucid on Aspire One (A150) ?
<rye> here
<Ian_Corne> I'm running it on asus eee
<Ian_Corne> if that helps any
<rye> Ian_Corne, i belive this is either Atheros wifi-specific or A150 specific - the wifi transmission breaks during downloads
<rye> Ian_Corne, at the same time two other devices nearby work properly with this AP
<rye> well, mine does not have normal X anymore but... that's irrelevant for now :)
<ubuntujenkins> is anyone having problems reporting bugs using apport? It is saying I am not connected to the internet
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> bug 538097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in apport "+storeblob fails with "500 Internal server error" on production (works on edge)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<Ian_Corne> rye: sorry not such problem
<ubuntujenkins> thanks charlie-tca thats useful
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> Hoping it gets fixed fast. Got Beta1 testing this week
<yofel> well, the launchpad folks made it critical, so let's hope for the best
 * yofel is piling up bug reports already...
<charlie-tca> I file quite a few manually, even with a bunch of attachments
<Boondoklife> I just wanted to say... DAMN I LOVE LINUX
<yofel> charlie-tca: me too, but I can't do that with crash reports :/
<charlie-tca> agreed
<charlie-tca> Just a note: Installed nvidia-current from an install done with today's image. It is still available and working
<ZykoticK9> is there an alternative to tofrodos in lucid?  it seems to have been removed.
<yofel> !info tofrodos lucid
<ubottu> tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-2 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<yofel> ZykoticK9: still there
<charlie-tca> I'm looking at it in synaptic
<ZykoticK9> yofel, charlie-tca sorry my bad
<Ian_Corne> yofel: i'm not running into that many problems :(
<Ian_Corne> well
<Ian_Corne> very few actually
<yofel> Ian_Corne: that means you're not doing upgrade testiing like me ;)
<Ian_Corne> ah right
<Ian_Corne> yeah I'm not
<Ian_Corne> I'm just using lucid in my daily life
<ZykoticK9> from command line when you type an apt known command, that is not installed it will recommend the package to installed but for dos2unix in lucid this is not happening, http://paste.ubuntu.com/395775/ is this a bug?
<Some_Person> I do suspect it'll be a popular mod to put the buttons where they were in karmic if they remain where they are by default now at release time
<Ian_Corne> lol @ forgetting the sound effects :)
<rniamo> hi, i just want to know if there is any news about the nvidia problem ?
<rsk> no nvidia still haven't opensourced their binary driver rniamo
<rniamo> but for the moment i just want a driver with direct rendering, is there any driver to install ?
<rsk> eh?
<rsk> there's a driver to install yes
<rniamo> which one please ? i try nvidia-glx-185 and 195 and it doesn't work
<red> what does it mean if a folder name is with a green background when doing ls?
<red> i know green name is executable, cyan is symlink
<bjsnider> rsk, very amusing
<jemark> my daily image of lucid doesn't boot up fully. i will end up in a terminal with errors it can't access some partitions...
<jemark> what's wrong?
<rsk> bjsnider very unfriendly
<Some_Person> jemark: yesterday's image worked
<yofel> rniamo: tried nvidia-current?
<rniamo> it doesn't work
<YaManicKill> hmmm anyobne else having a problem mounting fat filesystems?
<red> for me todays iso worked
<red> installed it on a friends vaio
<jemark> Some_Person, ok, I will try today's image to check it if it works...
<yofel> red: that should mean the folder is world read/write/executable
<yofel> s/executable/accessable
<jemark> red, thanks, i will try today's iso
<rniamo> here is my xorg log http://pastebin.com/nkXQ6PjW
<charlie-tca> jemark: try hitting alt+f7 at that screen
<jemark> charlie-tca, thanks for the tip
<charlie-tca> no problem
<Ian_Corne> ctrl+alt+f7
<jemark> haha
<charlie-tca> Don't need ctrl, you are not at gdm but in another tty
<jemark> charlie-tca, you probably meant ctrl+alt+f7?
<jemark> charlie-tca, i see
<charlie-tca> no, mine worked with alt+F7
<jemark> charlie-tca, cool, thanks
<rye_> rniamo, can you chech whether you have nouveau modules loaded ?
<rniamo> ok
<rniamo> rye_ : http://pastebin.com/B0i3xFCK
<rye_> rniamo, and you have separate /usr, right ?
<rniamo> yes
<rniamo> i don't understand why it is important ?
<rye_> rniamo, loading bugs... :)
<rniamo> ?
<rye_> rniamo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/534469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534469 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Failed to load NVIDIA 195.36.08 kernel modules because nouveau is loading with separate /usr partition." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rye_> rniamo, blacklist is not working
<rye_> rniamo, see my poast at #5
<rye_> post
<rniamo> ok
<rniamo> ok i'm trying and i restart X and i'm coming back
<rniamo> re
<rniamo> so rye_ tip works but i have an error when ubuntu is starting. I don't know which one, it is too speed
<rniamo> it is during splash screen
<yofel> rniamo: something about ureadahead?
<rye_> yofel, or mounted-tmp ?
<rye_> yofel, sorry, rniamo ^ :)
<rniamo> i think something about disk check
<rye_> rniamo, is your /var on a separate drive as well?
<rniamo> rye_ : http://pastebin.com/f3c2gwKc
<rniamo> var, usr, home, boot are separated
<rye_> rniamo, then we are in the same boat - have a look at these - bug #523587 and bug #523484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523587 in mountall "/etc/init/mounted-tmp.conf uses find, which is in /usr/bin" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523484 in ureadahead "ureadahead.conf assumes that /var/lib/ureadahead is available on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523484
<rye_> rniamo, have you had any issues with the ability to boot? i.e. the boot process stops at some stage before even network is brought up?
 * rye_ has one (on a random basis) and does not know what to blame
<rniamo> rye_ : sorry i don't understand the question
<rye_> rniamo, are all your attempts to boot end up with GDM loading? or some of them fail halfway (alternatively, is it the first day you are running Lucid? )
<rniamo> rye_ : it is the first time i boot with direct rendering and this error during splash screen
<rniamo> but i see an error but if i don't do anything it works
<rye_> rniamo, ok, In case you get such problems, could you please ping me...
<rniamo> ok, is it often (because i can reboot twice or 3 times to test if you want)
<rye_> rniamo, no, no need for special tests, since that happens exactly when you need the pc to boot up fast.
<rniamo> ok.lol
<rniamo> thank you for your help :)
<atrus> what's a good way to get gmail notifications in the indicator in lucid (not counting evolution, which sucks for large imap folders)
<rniamo> it should be nice to add thunderbird to notification applet ;)
<ubuntujenkins> can anyone burn an image using brasero in lucid?
<arand> atrus: there is some indicator applet integration for thunderbird... but it's kind of half-butted, compared to the thunderbird-own notifications...
<atrus> rniamo: see, again, i don't really want to have a full-fledged email client running at all times. checking for new mail via gmail's rdf protocol is much simpler.
<arand> Main nice thing about the thunderbird notifications are that they are clickable :D
<atrus> arand: that's where the indicator is handy... though i'm on the fence about the indicator, because nobody outside of ubuntu is interested in it at all.
<rniamo> that's true
<arand> I just removed the indicator, it clogs up the systray...
<atrus> the indicator's a neat idea. the objection seems to be about the api, and the lack of standards-track documentation.
<atrus> ubuntu seems interested in solving the problem for ubuntu, but with no thought for how it interacts with other standards-compliant linuxes.
<arand> I still hold by that the indicator applet should go, and the update notifier return...
<atrus> crap. network-manager still silently loses my wireless connection in lucid :/
<atrus> i wonder if wicd works okay in luced.
<atrus> lucid.
<jemark> atrus, i don't have a stable connection, too
<yofel> heh, the 'guess keymap' feature in ubiquity is actually pretty nice if it chooses the wrong keyboard by default
<yofel> but these '(as superuser)' window titles are annoying
<aftertaf> hello. anyone got amissing plasma taskbar on lucid?
<happyface> How can I disable TCP checksumming on wlan0?
<aftertaf> i can add a new panel, and when i filter only running plasmoids, it shows the ones I had before dist-upgrading to lucid...
<crimsun> happyface: ethtool(8)
<happyface> crimsun: I figured that out, but I get "Cannot set device rx csum settings: Operation not supported."
<happyface> crimsun: I'm not sure if that means my card doesn't use checksumming, or that it can't be disabled
<crimsun> happyface: that's a very specific feature in hardware
<crimsun> happyface: so, it means your card unsurprisingly doesn't support it
<happyface> crimsun: ah ok, well this site said to do it in order to get their flash game to work in linux
<Some_Person> I'm wondering if I should start providing packages for Lucid in my supertux PPA
<Some_Person> The problem is that mean 2 75MB uploads every update (unless I discontinue karmic)
<happyface> Some_Person: is supertux awesome?
<Some_Person> well, I like it
<Some_Person> if you're into sidescrollers, its pretty good
<rye_> no separate screens in nouveau - http://www.mail-archive.com/nouveau@lists.freedesktop.org/msg02902.html
<happyface> Some_Person: I want to play it, maybe you should add a Lucid package :P
<happyface> Some_Person: yea i am it looks good
<Some_Person> There's a version in the lucid repositories, my PPA just has a later version (actually from the devel branch)
<rsk> isnt supertux still really bad?
<happyface> ah
<Some_Person> lucid has the latest version from the unstable branch, though with add-ons disabled for some reason
<Some_Person> rsk: How so?
<rsk> boring gameplay and sketchy artwork at best
<happyface> rsk is probably just messing with you
<happyface> since it's the best
<rye_> but it is according to http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors
<Some_Person> rsk: The artwork is improving, especially as of the past month or so
<Some_Person> rsk: As for gameplay, what do you expect of a sidescroller?
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: how do you get your hostname like that? [~bugabundo@ubuntu/member/bugabundo
<rsk> rye_ that page dosen't have directions for novueae
<rsk> Some_Person some fun
<rye_> rsk, ... in this example we'll use the new nouveau  driver
<rsk> i guess gentoo wiki is more up to date then
<rsk> than an archived message on the mailing-list
<Some_Person> rsk: Can you be more specific?
<rsk> mystery solved
<rsk> Some_Person about what?
<Some_Person> rsk: "some fun"
<rye_> rsk, ah ... "in this example we will use the radeon driver, but as stated before this will work for any xrandr 1.2 compliant driver. "
<rsk> as opposed to something boring
<Some_Person> rsk: Example?
<Ian_Corne> there is a negative vibe i'm feeling here
<Ian_Corne> rsk: stop trolling..
<rsk> masturbating is fun, hitting your toe in a rock is not
<Some_Person> Ok, I'm just going to assume you're a troll
<BUGabundo> !membership | Ian_Corne
<ubottu> Ian_Corne: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Ian_Corne> aha :)
<BUGabundo>  1665   0.00s   1.95s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - R  98% gnome-panel
<BUGabundo> anyone with the same prob?
<Ian_Corne> not atm
<rsk> i've gotten that bug in practicly every version
<Ian_Corne> I guess i'm not active enough for that :)
<rsk> only a reinstall fixes it
<rsk> really weird
<Some_Person> I don't think I qualify for membership
<Some_Person> Especially considering that I abandoned ubuntu for a while last year
<rww> psh, they let me in, their standards can't be /too/ high
<Some_Person> What have you contributed?
<rww> Some_Person: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RobertWall has a list
<Some_Person> You've done far more than me
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: I would support your candidature for Ubuntu Member
<BUGabundo> FYI
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<BUGabundo> not kidding
<Ian_Corne> If you look at rww 's record, I'm far from that
<happyface> Some_Person: supertux has a 0% joystick threshold?
<Some_Person> happyface: ?
<jemark> Some_Person, the current iso works now... :)
<rww> Ian_Corne: People started telling me to apply about six months before I actually did. I'm probably not a good baseline to use ;P
<crimsun> Ian_Corne: comparing against someone's "record" isn't reasonable.
<rww> the only way to see if you qualify is to apply, imho
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: and is rww a member?
<Ian_Corne> I'll do it after my studies are done :)
<BUGabundo> it took me like 1y to apply
<skypce> hi , i am testing ubuntu 10.04 . it dont have xorg.conf Where i can configurate the video?
<BUGabundo> to lazy
<Ian_Corne> skypce: make one yourselve
<BUGabundo> got to be the 6th member from our Local Ubuntu groups
<Ian_Corne> but normally, it shouldn't be needed
<BUGabundo> skypce: you don't need one
<skypce> how can i do it , i have a geforce 7050 integrated
<BUGabundo> we now use UDEV
<skypce> i cant set the resolution of my screen
<BUGabundo> do you mean you want nvidia blob?
<BUGabundo> or you can use nouveau ppa and get 3D support
<Some_Person> skypce: You probably need to install the nvidia driver
<skypce> yes nouveau
<Some_Person> nouveau has 3d support now?
<skypce> i want test noveau drivers but only i watch in 800X600 res
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, i believe the nouveau 3d is fairly limited at this point
<skypce> i am with lubuntu 10.04
<Some_Person> ZykoticK9: That's what I thought too
<skypce> and with kernel 2.6.33
<BUGabundo> skypce: why .33?
<skypce> how can i do a dpkg-reconfigure --phigh xserver-xog
<BUGabundo> current kernel is 32
<BUGabundo> you just did
<BUGabundo> lol
<skypce> yes , i installed 33
<skypce> i see a lot of new features
<skypce> it is more faster than 32
<skypce> i believe
<Some_Person> For some reason it seems very strange running ubuntu off an SD card
<Ian_Corne> skypce: it is, in some areas
<skypce> can you explain to me how the new kernel 2.6.33 manage the ram ? in simple words
<Andre_Gondim> where can I find libbluetooth2 to use bluetooth, I don't see in packages.ubuntu.com =/
<YaManicKill> my usb sticks won't mount. they give me this error "mount: unknown filesystem type 'vfat'"
<BUGabundo> skypce: I'm sorry, if you plan to run an unsupported kernel, not much we can do to help you out. plus you won't have kernel bits to run the nvidia blob
<YaManicKill> i'm assuming that i don't have support for fat installed...
<happyface> YaManicKill: sudo modprove vfat
<csgeek> hey guys.. I'm tyring to Postgresql setup on Lucid, and /etc/init.d/postgresql start doesn't seem to work ... or even do anything
<YaManicKill> WARNING: Could not read '/lib/modules/2.6.32-16-generic/kernel/fs/fat/fat.ko': Invalid module format
<YaManicKill> FATAL: Could not read '/lib/modules/2.6.32-16-generic/kernel/fs/fat/vfat.ko': Invalid module format
<wolter> are there any particular bugs that might worry an xps m1530 user with an nvidia card?
<yofel> YaManicKill: that sounds bad, did you crash your os after  installation or ran out of space?
<happyface> wolter: I'm on a m1530, do you have a 8600GT?
<wolter> yeah
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: why do you need libbluetooth2? (libbluetooth3 is in Lucid)
<happyface> wolter: it works fine except nvidia-settings doesn't work too well
<YaManicKill> yofel: nope, loads of space left (17GB) and i've not crashed it. should i reinstall kernel?
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, to use Amora http://code.google.com/p/amora/wiki/how_to_install
<wolter> happyface, oh ok, what other things don't work?
<wolter> happyface, are you working in a 64bit machine or 32bit?
<yofel> YaManicKill: yes, you probably should
<happyface> wolter: 64 bit - everything else seems fine
<wolter> good
<wolter> I should then start my upgrade
<crimsun> Andre_Gondim: why don't you install amora-server from the Ubuntu repository?
<happyface> does the "administrative task" password window not pop up sometimes for anyone else?
<YaManicKill> yofel: whats the base package name for the kernel?
<YaManicKill> linux-image?
<crimsun> YaManicKill: source: linux; binary: <lots>
<crimsun> YaManicKill: e.g., apt-cache showsrc linux|grep ^Bin
<skypce> csgeek , why you better install xampp of apache friends , only uncompress and run it
<yofel> YaManicKill: apt-cache policy linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, I didn't know, we have it
<maxtsepkov> Is there a way to turn off the new current keybord language indicator in the gnome panel?
<Andre_Gondim> crimsun, many thanks ;)
<YaManicKill> ok, reinstalled, restarting
<csgeek> I don't like pre-packaged suites..
<csgeek> no reason I can't install the individual components
<csgeek> I think my issue is that the locale is not set properly
<csgeek> fixed.
<csgeek> stupid locale
<YaManicKill> w00p it is sorted
<rww> ugh, I hate locale problems. I started getting locale-related warnings when using apt-get, and couldn't for the life of me figure out why :(
<rww> ended up nuking the install because of that and other related problems (I think this was Karmic alpha ;P)
<rww> s/related/unrelated/
<Spirits-Sight> anyone in here that good with connecting CE device to Ubuntu to see it as a storage device?
<Spirits-Sight> anyone in here that good with connecting CE device to Ubuntu to see it as a storage device?
<DSpair> Any LVM2 guru's in here?
<DSpair> Does anyone know of a way to move a Logical Volume from one PV to another?
<DSpair> Duh, nevermind, I just figured it out.
<BUGabundo> DSpair: mind sharing with us ?
<DSpair> Well, since I'm out of space on the one PV.
<DSpair> I created a new LV of the same size on the other PV
<DSpair> And I'm dd'ing the LV
<DSpair> It's mind boggling that I can go through so much space when my first hard drive was only 80MB.... :)
<DSpair> Time to go and buy some more hard drives.
<happyface> anyone know a fix for this in nvidia-settings? "Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<happyface> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0."
<FFForever> why does ubuntu keep removing dropbox?
<DSpair> I do wish that Ubuntu would make it easier for Desktop users to leverage LVM for simplified filesystem resizing. As a technical person, I can do it, but I think it has real value for the end user.
<DSpair> Imagine being able to just pop in a new hard drive and have Ubuntu allocate it into the VG and allow the user to expand their storage on the fly. Very nice.
<BUGabundo> FFForever: I never stop for me
<FFForever> BUGabundo, huh?'
<BUGabundo> FFForever: my DB is working fine
<BUGabundo> never saw it being removed
<FFForever> BUGabundo, when I do updates it removed it :(
<BUGabundo> never
<FFForever> hmmm =\, this is the second time
<DSpair> FFForever: Are you using the packages from the DropBox site, or the ones from the repositories>
<DSpair> ?
<FFForever> package from the db site
<FFForever> didn't know there was one in the repository
<DSpair> FFForever: Well there's your problem.
<BUGabundo> using their repo for client
<BUGabundo> and then forum build for daemon
<atrus> maybe this is a stupid question... but where are the preferences under netbook-remix?
<ChogyDan> atrus: same place as system
<atrus> ahh
<fatbrain> atrus: 10.04 netbook-remix?
<atrus> right.
<atrus> what's the normal window manager under lucid's netbook-remix, btw? i seem to have broken the usual titlebar-hiding feature somehow...
<fatbrain> should I upgrade? :D
<MikeChelen> only if you are willing to test something that isn't finished yet :)
<fatbrain> atrus: metacity? :S
<rww> atrus: the titlebar-hiding thing is part of maximus
<fatbrain> MikeChelen: heh, ya, I'll wait
<rww> it is in 9.10 UNR, anyway
<atrus> rww: hmm. i'm running maximus, but i still see titlebars...
<MikeChelen> fatbrain: the beta or release candidate might be a decent compromise
<atrus> things do get maximized on run though
<fatbrain> is the rc out yet? :S
<atrus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule says the beta's on thursday.
<atrus> beta1 anyways. beta 2 on april 8th, rc on 4/22, and final 4/29.
<artisan> the new gwibber in lucid is definitely broken ;)
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-16
<DSpair> artisan: Definitely.
<atrus> is there a better channel for ubuntu-netbookremix questions? trying to sort out why my titlebars aren't getting hidden by maximus...
<Spirits-Sight> Hi I am getting this error when trying to connect to a CE device "Could not display "synce://christopher-e/".  Nautilus cannot handle "synce" locations.
<BUGabundo> sleeping beauty time
<BUGabundo> cu guys and gals in a few hours
<douglasawh> there appears be a bug in the Swedish apt-get
<douglasawh> it asks for 'J' but only accepts 'y' for yes...anyone else seen that?
<fabio666> douglasawh: lost in traslation
<douglasawh> fabio666: should I file it as a translation bug or an apt bug?
<fabio666> not sure
<fabio666> maybe apt
<douglasawh> cool gonna wait for these updates to run, confirm, then file
<fabio666> there is locale stuff int the apt package
<fabio666> the bug is there i suppose
<Spirits-Sight> I am getting this erro any help would be grateful: Nautilus cannot handle "synce" locations.
<fabio666> never get synce working that way
<Spirits-Sight> Hi
<Spirits-Sight> why not?  how can I explore the files then?
<fabio666> ok
<fabio666> i use synce-serial-start / synce-serial-abort to start close a connection
<fabio666> a long time ago when i had this smartphone
<fabio666> then you can use synce-pls (for listing), synce-pcp , etc
<Spirits-Sight> its funny because that did not work for me :(
<fabio666> but the synce:// pseudo filesystem would be a lot better
<fabio666> you need to start the oddcm demon
<Spirits-Sight> my device is connected NP using synce-hal
<Spirits-Sight> when I used the odccm it did not work
<fabio666> synce-hal didn't work for me
<Spirits-Sight> I do wish that they would fouce on improving sycn, as it would help in making the system more mainstream
<Spirits-Sight> So I been reading and at a loss now
<daniskami> Hi everybody. Is there a schedule for Xubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) yet?
<KB1JWQ> daniskami: Has been for a while, the 29th of next month it releases.
<daniskami> KB1JWQ:  ah, thanks, I finally found the alpha: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/lucid/alpha-3/
<daniskami> it was a bit quiet on the official Xubuntu page
<anichols> Wasn't Beta 1 due to be released today?
<ajmitch> anichols: no, thursday
<happyface> is there a legit reason why pidgin was replaced with empathy?
<anichols> ajmitch: Thank you...got my days confused.
<anichols> happyface: What's empathy?
<happyface> anichols: a chat client
<anichols> happyface: Comparable to Pidgin?  Better? Worse? Just different?
<happyface> anichols: it's very comparable to pidgin, but seems less polished and stuff
<happyface> so I don't understand the switch
<balas> anyone know if its possible to have multiple home page urls open with firefox 3.6 ?
<happyface> balas: use use commas
<balas> thank you
<happyface> balas: or open up the tabs you want and click "use current"
<happyface> balas: if commas dont work try colons
<anichols> happyface: You can always uninstall this 'Empathy' and reinstall 'Pidgin', I presume?
<balas> thanks
<happyface> yes I can. I'm just wondering why the switch, though
<DanaG> I'd hardly call empathy comparable to Pidgin -- it's severely lacking in features.
<DanaG> And last time I tried, the first-run wizard didn't even offer IRC at all!
<cef> DanaG: meh.. who uses IRC anymore anyway! *snerk*
<Damascene> hi,
<Damascene> I've noticed that the sound indicator is in mute state by default
<ddecator> Damascene: if you change the volume, and the indicator shows it, does it get reset to mute after a while?
<Damascene> yes it reset it but I don't think it get to mute after that
<happyface> that happens to me all the time too
<ddecator> no, the actual volume doesn't change, the indicator just does. i get the same thing, but i haven't looked for a bug report yet
<happyface> i'm sure it's reported
<ddecator> i would hope
<Damascene> so we all have this
<ddecator> ya, i didn't notice it until a couple of days ago, but i autohide my panel so idk when it actually started
<ddecator> i'll find a report in a sec...
<Damascene> I just wanted to try to play sound while it's muted. but now I've to restart logout again
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/537977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537977 in indicator-sound "display a mute icon until volume is changed since update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Damascene> is it?
<happyface> i just installed yesterday and it's always happened
<ddecator> the fix just got released today
<happyface> :D saweet
<ddecator> 8 hours ago, so you should be able to get it soon if not now
<Damascene> I wonder what will happen to the internet without google
<ddecator> what do you mean?
<Damascene> no search engine is able to give you accurate result as google
<Damascene> it showed it at the top of the search result
<Damascene> just tried yahoo for the same search gets no were
<ddecator> i guess bing is decent
<Damascene> sound indicator icon is muted in lucid by default >>> is what I searched for
<Damascene> only google found it
<Damascene> it's freaking I think. we should get google knowledge because it's too powerful :)
<happyface> Damascene: did you try bing and yahoo! and only google got it?
<Damascene> yes
<Damascene> I only looked at the first search page
<yofel> happyface: actually it seems he's right (I used http://www.ranks.nl/cgi-bin/ranksnl/tools/compare_me.cgi?fav=gyb to test it)
<yofel> odd thoug
<yofel> h
<Damascene> what is ambiance and default when I want to open a new tab?
<happyface> Damascene: happens to me too, a bug i think
<Damascene> :S
<happyface> Damascene: it's two profiles but they keep getting regenerated if u make em
<happyface> Damascene: ambience is lucid's purple look
<Damascene> I don't know if it's a bug or not but it's really shouldn't be there.
<happyface> bug fo sho
 * Damascene heads to google
<happyface> report back :D
<Damascene> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8944731
<Damascene> seems not reported yet
<happyface> Damascene: cool thanks
<happyface> Damascene: what does this guy mean? "Thank You for this thread. I, finally, realized why my window switching (when Terminal is present) is sluggish. It is, simply put, because Ambient profile pushed itself on gnome-terminal. Once I'm back to Default, everything is as it used to be... Great to have things back as they should be..."
<Damascene> I've no idea
<Spirits-Sight> how can I install synce-gvfs in lucid?
<Vigo> Hello, the Live CD Lucid, would not load at boot, Install and such, is this my my hardware or is this a known issue or should I download/burn again?
<Volkodav> anybody had the boot stall with ureadahead error ?
<crimsun> that isn't an error (ureadahead)
<Volkodav> well the system does not boot
<Volkodav> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1420621
<Volkodav> I have the same error but the fix does not work
<Vigo> Ok, so it is not just me.
<Volkodav> It may be a combination with plymouth too
<Volkodav> I will uninstall this sucker for now
<Sensiva> Anyone here installed Lucid on vbox?
<Spirits-Sight> how can I install synce-gvfs in lucid?
<Spirits-Sight> is there a way to install from past verison of Ubuntu?
<Volkodav> Vigo - you have readahead stall too ?
<Vigo> Volkadov: I get nothing, no prompt no anything, was going to try CLI next attempt.
<DanaG> weird: the 2.6.34-rc1 mainline kernel from "kernel-ppa" (that really isn't a ppa) doesn't have ricoh_mmc driver.
<crimsun> (it isn't a public ppa)
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> anyway, ricoh did something stupid with their sd card controller: they have both a standard SDHCI controller and their own controller... but their own controller takes priority.
<kermiac_> anyone seeing messed up fonts in lucid? http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1377
<DanaG> So, we need a driver to explicitly DISABLE the proprietary controller to allow the standard one to be used.
<Volkodav> putting /dev/sdx  instead of UUID in /etc/fstab took care of my mountall stall at boot
<Some_Person> kermiac: No, I'm not seeing that
<maco> crimsun: whats that fuser command you want me to tell people?
<kermiac> probably an ati thing :(
<maco> crimsun: i have learned thus far "dont tell people the old command crimsun said" but havent yet learned the new one :P
 * Some_Person is happy to have a normal SD card reader, and is successfully running an entire ubuntu install from it
<Some_Person> I'm actually going to keep an SD install of ubuntu at all times: It beats the heck out of using the live CD
<DanaG> I wonder... if I were to try an SDIO card (that is, something such as GPS or Wifi)... would it work?
<DanaG> In Linux... probably.
<DanaG> In Windows?  Depends on how stupid Ricoh is.
<xsacha> hey i just updated my lucid system and now when i boot it stays on console (until i alt+ctrlf7) and says *ERROR* Raw EDID a few times
<xsacha> any ideas?
<xsacha> also, somehow my maximise, minimise and close icons are on the left hand side instead of the right hand side. anyone know how to change it back?
<Some_Person> xsacha: I made a PPA to fix it
<Some_Person> https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/light-themes
<xsacha> thx
<Some_Person> (note that the developers actually prefer it the other way, and as far as I can tell, by default it's unlikely to change)
<xsacha> are you serious? this is the new ubuntu window controls?
<xsacha> doesnt even make sense.. it's so hard to close a window now. they atleast need to make the close button the first button on the left
<Some_Person> xsacha: I totally agree
<xsacha> isn't there some design protocol for this? where you need to be able to throw your mouse to the corner and be able to close a window?
<Some_Person> Again, I agree
<Some_Person> My PPA moves the buttons to the right and puts them in their karmic order
<Okidesu> is ALSA development dead ?!
<Some_Person> I could have put them on the left, but it would have meant even more graphical changes
<xsacha> installing..
<Some_Person> Can I add a PPA intended for karmic to my lucid system?
<Okidesu> I just installed Totem player, but nothing was added in Sound & Video section, then installed Amarok and nothing appeared again
<Okidesu> is this a bug ?
<Some_Person> There are menu problems, yes
<Okidesu> should i report this or anything ?
<ZykoticK9> Okidesu, try refreshing the panel with the command "killall gnome-panel" and see if they show up
<Some_Person> See if they appear in the Menu Editor. If so, uncheck then check and it'll appear
<Some_Person> or do what ZykoticK9 said
<Okidesu> ZykoticK9, thanks they showed up now :)
<ZykoticK9> Okidesu, this has been a common issues with Karmic and Lucid
<Some_Person> I never had this issue in karmic
<ZykoticK9> Okidesu, logging out and back in would accomplish the same thing, or you can typically run "xkill" and just click on the panel.
<Okidesu> ZykoticK9, well i installed pulseaudio controls right before that and they showed up without problems
<Okidesu> so iw as wondering what's going on :)
<Some_Person> Hmm, I wonder if there's a way around logging out and back in for my PPA that fixes the min/max/close buttons
<Okidesu> also Rythmbox doesn't output 5.1 when 5.1 is active in Pulse and Asla it outputs 4 channels without subwoofer, no idea if that's normal or not
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, instant fix would be to run: gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<Some_Person> ZykoticK9: That makes the buttons display wrong though
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, with the new theme - probably
<Some_Person> I fixed that in my PPA
<DanaG> yeah, somebody at Canonical seems to like forcing his button preferences down everybody else's throats.
<benje2> two ice1712 working in lucid witouh pulseaudio http://img692.imageshack.us/i/70600424.png/$
<Some_Person> DanaG: Possibly Mark Shuttleworth himself: Bug #110 on this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 110 in rosetta "Recently translated packages" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532633 in metacity "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Okidesu> oh dear... i just minimized Amarok and it disappeared lol no icon in systry :)
<Some_Person> Okidesu: You should probably file bugs for all these things you keep mentioning
<Okidesu> Some_Person, is this Lucid bug or Amarok bug ? or Rythmbox bug ?
<Some_Person> Okidesu: No icon in the notification area is probably an amarok bug
<ZykoticK9> Okidesu, until the apport bug is fixed i really wouldn't bother trying to submit bugs - will make a lot of extra work for everyone involved (unless it's a CRITICAL bug)
<Some_Person> apport-collect in the terminal works for me
<Okidesu> ZykoticK9, yeah i will wait until Lucid final is released
<DanaG> My issue is that it FORCIBLY changes settings.
<DanaG> OOps, you wanted them on the right?  Too bad.  Left they go!
<Some_Person> DanaG: Use my PPA if you want it back to karmic ways
<ZykoticK9> Okidesu, don't wait until FINAL!  Just report when you can (which really isn't right now - unless you want a lot of work)
<DanaG> What, you don't use light-themes?  SCrew you.
<DanaG> I don't use those themes at all, actually -- aside from the buttons, I find them ugly.
<Okidesu> ZykoticK9, ok i will wait until the bug report app is fixed :)
<ZykoticK9> DanaG, you're preaching to the converted - almost no one likes the change - but Ubuntu != Democracy
<DanaG> yeah.
<Some_Person> Okidesu: You can report through launchpad.net now, then run ``apport-collect xxxxxx'' in your terminal (xxxxxx being the bug number)
<DanaG> If it weren't for Debian tending to have really old versions of stuff (such as Mesa and such), I'd almost go back to Debian.
<Okidesu> Some_Person but Amarok doesn't crash it just doesn't show icon in systry so without crash how will the crash app tool collect anything !?
<ZykoticK9> DanaG, i'm sure this change is going to make many people switch distros, and i'm not sure it's going to bring many more people in?!?
<Some_Person> Okidesu: It gives info on your system and what you have installed
<DanaG> I mean, buttons on the left... fine -- IF you match the incumbent, OS X.
<Some_Person> DanaG: I agree
<Okidesu> Oh btw is there a way to remove pulseaudio ? Q_______Q
<DanaG> A bad imitation is worse than no imitation at all.
<Okidesu> Some_Person, oh ok
<DanaG> Same is true of things like the wannabe-mac themes for both KDE and Gnome.
<ZykoticK9> Okidesu, ask benje2
<DanaG> Ironically, the best wannabe-mac themes I've ever seen... are all Windowblinds themes.
<DanaG> gpg: key A224E3DB: public key "Launchpad Fix for ubuntulooks GTK theme engine" imported
<DanaG> ubuntulooks? =þ
<Okidesu> benje2 helloo, is it possible to remove pulseaudio ?
<Some_Person> DanaG: My first ever PPA
<Some_Person> DanaG: just ignore that
<DanaG> oh, and the new plymouth theme -- the "progress bar" that loops... looks bad.
<DanaG> it should look "indeterminate"... not go from 0% to 100% over and over.
<DanaG> yeah, I was teasing about "ubuntulooks" =þ
<Some_Person> DanaG: That was a theme engine, that had a weird and totally useless conflict with human-theme in karmic
<DanaG> ah.
<Some_Person> I made a PPA to fix that, and somehow now everyone sees that in my GPG key
<maco> it wasnt useless...
<maco> ubuntulooks was a fork of clearlooks that human was based on historically
<benje2> Okidesu: yes
<Some_Person> maco: But the "Conflicts" line was useless in karmic
<maco> human moved to regular clearlooks and ubuntulooks was abandoned, so the conflict made sure to get rid of the no-longer-supported theme engine
<Some_Person> maco: But some themes (even in the repos) still used it
<maco> O_o really?
<maco> wow
<Some_Person> maco: blubuntu for example
<maco> bah
 * maco wanders back to kubuntu land
<Some_Person> There were several others
 * DanaG really wishes somebody would make an ARM thingy that could run compiz.
<benje2> Okidesu: you can stop it by changing one config option in /etc/pulse/client.conf and by killing it, or select in your session preferences to not start it
<benje2> Okidesu: set "autospawn = no"
<Some_Person> "  Uploading supertux_0.3.3-SVN~r6613.tar.gz: 229652073k/74782k"
<Some_Person> bug in dput?
<MJEvans> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<benje2> to see two ewx2496 (ice1712) under lucid get out $ at end of precedent link - real link http://img692.imageshack.us/i/70600424.png/ pretty no ? :)
<DanaG> heh, my accelerometer is sensitive enough to sense my keypresses.
<DanaG> er, my laptop's accelerometer, rather.
<Some_Person> DanaG: Laptops have accelerometers?
<DanaG> Some do.
<benje2> it's if you run with it :)
<Some_Person> what the heck for?
<DanaG> Apple, Lenovo (Thinkpad), and some HP (mostly the business ones) do.
<DanaG> It's for parking the hard drive -- though in my case, there's no Linux software to watch the accelerometer. :(
<DanaG> my case being HP.
<benje2> for military conpound i understand but for the other don't know what for
<benje2> good night all and thanks
<Some_Person> heh, my mod of light-themes even makes it look better when you only have minimize and close buttons
<DanaG> It's good for in case of dropping.
<DanaG> What the HP "3D DriveGuard" Windows software does: carrying the laptop with the lid closed, on battery, KEEPS the hard drive parked (blocks reads and writes!) until you stop moving for a while or open the lid.
<DanaG> And, it acts as a joystick in Linux. =þ
<DanaG> yay, neverball.
<Some_Person> DanaG: As far as I know, you're the 3rd person to try my PPA (other than myself). Does it work?
<DanaG> hmm, I had already reset my gconf, but I'll try to "unset" it.
<DanaG> yeah, it has menu:min,max,close
<DanaG> once I unset.
<DanaG> I had set it to min,max,min,close just for the heck of it -- though it didn't put two of the same button in actuality.
<DanaG> anyway, off to bed I go, soon.
<DanaG> Mon Mar 15 22:38:54 PDT 2010
<Okidesu> benje2 helloo, how can i get rid of pulse audio? :)
<Okidesu> woosh gone :)
<Okidesu> oh and it seams that the version in Lucid for Amarok is 2.2..... and the current release is 2.3
<Okidesu> can't figure out how to update is since they have kubuntu repository only o-o
<Okidesu> oh wait :) actually when i activate the Systry icon of Amarok something changes
<Okidesu> as far as i can se there's no icon but there's like a little space of 2mm in systry where i can click and get the Amarok menu
<xsacha> hey.. how do u disable kernel modesetting?
<Okidesu> Is it me or the amd64 version is reading/writing files in a different way?
<Okidesu> What i mean is that using 32bit version the HDD can be barely heard when updating the system for example
<Okidesu> but with 64bit, when updating it makes terrible noise and slows overall responsiveness too ...
<Okidesu> anyone with the same observations?
<ddecator> i don't have a 32bit build to compare it with
<Jordan_U> Okidesu: My guess is that there is another difference between the installs that is actually making the difference ( I'm not noticing any difference myself )
<JoshuaL> is it safe to upgrade when using a nvidia card?
<ddecator> JoshuaL: you mean to lucid?
<JoshuaL> yes
<ddecator> i've had no trouble =)
<JoshuaL> i have a problem with sound at karmic
<ddecator> well, other than plymouth...but that's fixed for the majority of people
<JoshuaL> when plugging in a external jack it does not work, it still plays sound from the laptop speaker
<ddecator> JoshuaL: my graphics have been a lot better with nvidia on lucid
<ddecator> that's odd
<JoshuaL> ddecator, ok :)
<Okidesu> Jordan_U, well both time i did fresh installs with formatting, then i have a pre established routine for updating the system and then making my sound, satellite tv and so on work
<Okidesu> Jordan_U, the difference was obvious even when updating the system right after the fresh install
<ddecator> songbird needs to build...
<Okidesu> Jordan_U, for example the 32 bit scanned the files downloaded and installed them fast, the 64bit was like making sound on each and every file ti downloaded, then terrible sound when installing them
<ddecator> my 64bit system has been quick
<Okidesu> i'm just wondering where this might be comming from ?
<ddecator> no idea
<Okidesu> it almost feels like working on a windows system that has not been defragmented for 3 years lol
<ddecator> is it really that sluggish?
<Okidesu> yep :/
<Okidesu> it's like on the 32bit the HDD is silent no matter how much stuff i download and if i have my sat tv working and playing music and watching nasa tv online and another japanese tv online
<Okidesu> but with the 64 bit even starting opera i can hear the hdd making that "i'm reading this file" sound lol
<Okidesu> and when updating or using many files or something like that it's like "tack tack tack tack tack tack"
<ddecator> i've never had that o_O
<ddecator> what filesystem?
<Okidesu> ext4
<ddecator> same here...
<Okidesu> oh well :/
<Okidesu> btw this happened on 9.10 and 9.04 as well :) but i thought i don't want to be stuck with 32 bit lucid for the next 3 years so i installed the 64 bit :)
<xsacha> sucks that solid state drivers dont tell you 'im reading this file'
<xsacha> drives
<Jordan_U> Okidesu: Can you try with a vanilla kernel ( you can get them from the mainline kernel "ppa" )
<Okidesu> Jordan_U umm i really don't want to touch anything because for the first time in 2 or 3 years everything finally works on my system o-o so i guess i will bear with it :)
<ddecator> alright folks, songbird failed to build for me again, and it's 2:30am, so i'm off to bed
<Okidesu> have nice sleep there :)
<Jordan_U> ubottu :(
<rye> Window manager warning: Received a _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE message for 0x2c0112d (rtg@buzz: ); these messages lack timestamps and therefore suck.
<rye> awesome message in ~/.xsession-errors :)
<twb> acpid's powerbtn.sh assumes acpi-support is installed, which is not necessarily the case.
<tavasti> installer seems to be bit broken, I can't create /boot partition smaller tha 16.8GB on 1T disk
<Damascene> tavasti, can you take screen-shot?
<tavasti> on alternative installer, text mode
<Torch> upgrading lucid just broke it for me on virtualbox. doesn't want to run X anymore. anyone else experienced this and maybe solved?
<BUGabundo_remote> 0/
<tavasti> Damascene, I can take picture with camera, or does saved install logs help?
<ZykoticK9> Torch, are you using the VBox from the repository?  If you you might want to have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/510571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tavasti> Damascene, I tried to create partition with size 200M, 200MB, 1G, 1%, all resulting same 16.8G partition
<Damascene> tavasti, that will be better than nothing
<Torch> ZykoticK9: thanks,reading the report right now.
<ZykoticK9> Torch, if you're using the version from Oracle I don't think it applies FYI
<Torch> ZykoticK9: yeah, i do. also, i have 3.1.4 release and this seems to apply to 3.1.4 betas.
<ZykoticK9> Torch, 3.1.4 is working fine here
<Torch> ZykoticK9: i see a kernel oops on X start
<balas> is there a lucid development forum on ubuntuforums.org ?
<ZykoticK9> Torch, but this is an upgrade correct?
<Torch> ZykoticK9: in which way?
<ZykoticK9> balas, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=377
<Torch> ZykoticK9: it's a lucid install on virtualbox from two months ago i use to track ubuntu development.
<balas> thanks
<ZykoticK9> Torch, did you upgrade your VM from karmic or something?
<Torch> ZykoticK9: no
<ZykoticK9> Torch, oh, you mean you updated Lucid and it broke?
<Torch> ZykoticK9: yes.
<tavasti> Damascene, pictures and logs http://tavasti.fi/~tavasti/ubuntu/installer-20100315/
<ZykoticK9> Torch, i'm just seeing if my VM has updates available (especially kernel or xorg updates), it was last updated 13 hours ago
<Torch> ZykoticK9: ok
<tavasti> Damascene, used cd-image is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/20100315/lucid-alternate-amd64.iso
<ZykoticK9> Torch, doesn't seem to be anything pertinent to either xorg or kernel?  what error are you getting?
<Torch> ZykoticK9: kernel oops. null pointer dereference.
<Torch> ZykoticK9: are you running the 2.4.32-16 kernel?
<ZykoticK9> Torch, ya in both host & guest
<Damascene> tavasti, did you try other than ext4?
<ZykoticK9> Torch, have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/virtualbox/+bug/535297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 535297 in virtualbox-ose "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000028" [High,Fix released]
<tavasti> Damascene, no, I'll try
<Torch> ZykoticK9: might be what i'm experiencing
<ZykoticK9> Torch, and you did mean 2.6 right?  ;)
<Torch> ZykoticK9: lol ;_) sure.
<Damascene> do we have a bug in openoffice regarding auto format no longer working
<Torch> is there a way to remove linux-image-2.6.32-16-generic without removing the meta packages for the kernel?
<tavasti> Damascene, ext2 and ext3, same result
<Damascene> :S I think you should join #ubuntu-bugs and be ready to open new bug
<ZykoticK9> Torch, i don't have anything else to suggest - both my host and guest are fully up-to-date and still working.  Hope you find an solution, good luck man.  I'm not sure about your kernel question BTW.
<Torch> ZykoticK9: reverting to -15 fixes it
<Torch> ZykoticK9: just like the launchpad bug report suggests
<ZykoticK9> Torch, nice!
<Torch> ZykoticK9: are you on 32 bit?
<tavasti> Damascene, however, when there is that 16.8G partition with 16.8G offset, I can create another partition with correct size. So bug happens only when creating first partition to empty disk?
<ZykoticK9> Torch, 64
<Torch> ZykoticK9: hmm, same here.
<Torch> anyway, works for now and hopefully the next kernel release will fix it for real.
<Torch> ZykoticK9: thanks for your help.
<ZykoticK9> Torch, i didn't really do much.  take care.
<Damascene> tavasti, just write all these stuff in one place so you can report it
<tavasti> Ok
<tavasti> Damascene, what package and version?
<tavasti> Damascene, debian-installer ?
<Damascene> I suggest you to go to #ubuntu-bugs before you file any bug
<tavasti> Damascene, ok
<jstephan|w> good morning
<jstephan|w> is there any howto which describes the upgrade from hardy to lucid (the current freeze)
<rsk> jstephan|w just use update-manager -d untill you are on lucid
<jstephan|w> rsk, oh, okay thx
<popey> hmm, language-pack-en barfing 'unable to create '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i': Invalid argument
<Fersure> I have a question. Why the sudden change in interface? By which I mean where the window control-buttons (minimise, maximise, close buttons) are located? I'm just curious why the developers chose to do this.
<Fersure> Maybe if I understood the thinking behind it, I might change my opinion of the change.
<Damascene> do we have a bug in openoffice regarding auto format no longer working
<Damascene> in calc type any date >> right click on cell >> cells format >> change the format type to what ever you want. nothing change
<popey> Fersure: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532633 in metacity "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jstephan|w> rsk, is there an update manager for console?
<rsk> sure
<popey> jstephan|w: yes, you can do "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<rsk> use sudo apt-get upgrade dist-upgrade
<rsk> -upgrade
<rsk> :f
<JoshuaL_> hmm
<JoshuaL_> i bought a new laptop yesterdaty
<Fersure> popey: Ah, thanks.
<jstephan|w> Well, would maybe need to change sources?!?
<popey> np
<JoshuaL_> im now running lucid, but when i plug in a jack to play sound via external speakers it doesnt work, the sound keeps comming from the laptop
<popey> jstephan|w: what are you trying to achieve?
<Fersure> One other question. I'd like to help with Ubuntu, but I'd like to help with what needs help the most rather than giving up time to a part of Ubuntu that is already being helped more than enough, if that makes sense.
<popey> jstephan|w: ah, you want to upgrade to lucid? in which case do "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<jstephan|w> popey, updating hardy tu lucid
<popey> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Fersure> Is there a way to find out what needs help?
<popey> Fersure: ^^
<BUGabundo_remote> got a memory blank. what's that tool that does traceroute with ncursers in Ubuntu ?
<jstephan|w> popey, ah, okay, thx
<rsk> Fersure help with getting it to boot in 0.1 seconds and making it run everything better than windows would be a good start
<Fersure> popey: Yes, but I'd like to help out with something that's not getting a lot of attention.
<Fersure> rsk: Haha. Trust me. If I could, Ubuntu is the distro I'd be informing about it. :P
<BUGabundo_remote> jstephan|w: I actually like aptitude more. $ sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<rsk> Fersure that's my point
<BUGabundo_remote> it does wonders for a devel release like lucid where depencies brake all the time
<rsk> Fersure you can't ask what needs help the most if we don't know what you can do
<jstephan|w> BUGabundo_remote, okay
<popey> BUGabundo_remote: he's talking about upgrading release, not updating
<Fersure> rsk: Ah. Well I'm not -much- of a programmer/scripter, though I'd be willing to give up time in order to learn.
<popey> jstephan|w: use do-release-upgrade please, not apt or aptitude to upgrade from hardy to lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> (2010-03-16 09:41:50) jstephan|w: rsk, is there an update manager for console?
<Fersure> If there's a nice easy way to learn about maintaining packages, etc. I could get into that.
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm replying to this
<popey> BUGabundo_remote: scroll back a tiny bit more
<BUGabundo_remote> (2010-03-16 09:45:42) popey: jstephan|w: ah, you want to upgrade to lucid? in which case do "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<rsk> Fersure there should be howto's yes
<BUGabundo_remote> will sufice
<tavasti> Damascene, no comments there, and I have to go, so reported bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/539456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539456 in debian-installer "Alternative installer cannot create first partition smaller than 16.8G" [Undecided,New]
<rsk> Fersure also only maintain packages you care about
 * popey boggles
<BUGabundo_remote> Fersure: join #ubuntu-motu
<jstephan|w> popey, just startet it that way :-)
<rsk> Fersure history tells that if you dont use the package it will be maintained badly
<popey> jstephan|w: good luck :)
<Damascene> tavasti, thanks
<Fersure> rsk: Well yes. That's a good point.
<Fersure> BUGabundo_remote: Ah, ok.
<jstephan|w> popey, its an test system (virtual) snapshots are made, so we will see :-)
<popey> :)
<rsk> Fersure it's also working against itself
<rsk> Fersure the packages you use and like probably others passionate maintain already
<rsk> so find that gem :)
<Fersure> ok, ty. :)
<Fersure> The majority of packages I use are part of the default 'kubuntu-desktop'.
<rsk> Fersure one tip is to report bugs on launchpad as you find them
<rsk> and be comfortable on how it works
<JoshuaL_> i bought a new laptop yesterday, the sound is working fine except when i plug in external speakers. The wont come from the speakers but keeps comming from the laptop instead
<rsk> JoshuaL_ and you're using lucid?
<JoshuaL_> rsk, yes
<rsk> afaik that's a known problem
<rsk> search the forums
<JoshuaL_> rsk, it also happend on 9.10 :)
<Fersure> rsk: I'm fairly familiar with launchpad. Mainly from having a look every now and again. I've found very few bugs, but when I have I've always reported them.
<BUGabundo_remote> JoshuaL_: have you tried changing the output ?
<JoshuaL_> BUGabundo_remote, chaning it from analog speakers to analog output did the trick! Thanks, altough it would be handy if that did happend automaticly
<BUGabundo_remote> JoshuaL_: please ping crimsun on that. run $ ubuntu-bug alsa-core  (or is it alsa-base?)
<BUGabundo_remote> we should have ubuntu-bug audio :D
<BUGabundo_remote> hey guys FYI http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/mark-shuttleworth-explains-why-window.html
<JoshuaL_> BUGabundo_remote, its also-base
<jstephan|w> well, me again, is there any way to tell the do-release-update script where to store the downloaded data?
<Damascene> I've kernel bug or something. reporting suggest this title
<Damascene> WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.32/net/wireless/core.c:614 wdev_cleanup_work 0xa7/0xd0  cfg80211
<BUGabundo_remote> jstephan|w: AFAIK, NO
<Damascene> but there is too many similar reports already
<jstephan|w> damn
<BUGabundo_remote> jstephan|w: what's up?
<BUGabundo_remote> you know you can symlink cache to any where, right?
<BUGabundo_remote> Damascene: actually. most of the times, kernel teams rather have separate reports, due to very diff hw
<jstephan|w> BUGabundo_remote, well the disksize for the root partition is to small, cause our server virt systems only have about 1,4G or so
<Damascene> ok
<jstephan|w> and so the update script tells it needs 400MB more in /
<BUGabundo_remote> jstephan|w: symlink /var/cache/apt/archive to any other place with a few free GBs
<BUGabundo_remote> *easy*
<jstephan|w> okay, so it stores it in /var/cache/apt/archive , thx
<BUGabundo_remote> yes
<jstephan|w> thx
<JoshuaL_> BUGabundo_remote, i did fill in a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/539464
<BUGabundo_remote> np
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539464 in alsa-driver "Output connector does not change when plugin in/out external speakers" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_remote> crimsun: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo_remote> JoshuaL_: now you wait for crisum to come back
<BUGabundo_remote> he should be around in 2 or 3 h
<JoshuaL_> BUGabundo_remote, and he can do what?
<JoshuaL_> is he the sound guru? :P
<BUGabundo_remote> yes
<BUGabundo_remote> he really is, our sound guru
<red> When I used Karmic, all other LAN PCs could see my computer directly, network shares, could SSH and ping my PC without problems. After I started to use Lucid I have to first SSH onto my main PC via outside IP, then ping my LAN devices from my main PC, and after that they can SSH and find it from the home network? Anyone know what could be causing that?
<JoshuaL_> ohw and i loved to drag windows to other workspaces, now its disabled :(
<red> I just get "No route to host" when trying SSH and Destination unreachable with ping.
<BUGabundo_remote> wow red... that's mess up
<BUGabundo_remote> JoshuaL_: that's compiz
<BUGabundo_remote> red: check your routing rules or firewall
<BUGabundo_remote> red: $ sudo iptables -L | pastebinit
<red> havent touched iptables, BUGabundo_remote, and i only have NAT enabled on my router (which is routing stuff to this PC via the outside IP)
<JoshuaL_> and the list with preferences in the preferences is way to long, have to scroll on my laptop to see all available settings :/
<jstephan|w> BUGabundo_remote, well no
<jstephan|w> BUGabundo_remote, i did the symlink, but he still needs more space in /
<jstephan|w> so it seems that /var/cache/apt/archive isnt the needed space
<BUGabundo_remote> ehe
<BUGabundo_remote> you can symlink the entire /var/cache
<red> BUGabundo_remote: http://pastebin.com/B0sZJ4vH
<BUGabundo_remote> or /tmp
<BUGabundo_remote> red no fw rules there, so its no it
<BUGabundo_remote> and route?
<red> http://pastebin.com/nhqR3nkn
<red> my LAN Ips start from 192.168.0.10 up to 0.30
<jstephan|w> still no
<red> this one is 0.11
<red> the "problem" machine
<BUGabundo_remote> nothing there either
<red> 12-15 can all communicate between themselves fine, and so have been guest machines (phones etc)
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm guessing its somewhere in the router?
<red> I haven't changed router settings since Karmic and it worked then
<red> but idk
<BUGabundo_remote> rebootd it yet?
<red> daily
<red> it's a telehell afterall
<red> WLAN WMM (QOS) disabled aswell
<red> ARP tables are showing all the connected devices properly
<red> all packet filters mac filters etc set to forward
<red> only thing I have enabled is Block WAN requests
<Damascene> is there a known bug when empathy has issues if you didn't unlock the keyring
<BUGabundo_remote> sorry red, not much I can do in your case
<Damascene> bug 468372
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 468372 in empathy "empathy makes accounts invisible on keyring failure" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/468372
<winXPuser> installing Firefox got the error:
<winXPuser> "/usr/lib/firefox-3.6/firefox": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<winXPuser> what caan I do?
<winXPuser> on Lucid
<winXPuser> hello?
<rsk> winXPuser how did you install it?
<winXPuser> it is there by default
<winXPuser> then it hang up
<winXPuser> then I did in synaptic
<winXPuser> apt-get install firefox
<winXPuser> ?
<rsk> i don't know what you are meaning
<rsk> be more specifi
<rsk> c
<rsk> what is there by default
<rsk> what hanged up (how did it hang up)
<rsk> you can't do apt-get install firefox in synpatic
<rsk> it's a  GUI and dosen't accept that command
<rsk> karmic dosen't have firefox 3.6 afaik
<rsk> winXPuser so fill me in a little bit more if possible
<rsk> oh wrong chan
<rsk> just cut the last part
<rsk> :)
<yofel> winXPuser: can you run 'file /usr/lib/firefox-3.6/firefox' and give us the result please?
<winXPuser> OH
<winXPuser> I was helping another user at irc://moznet/firefox
<winXPuser> it was he who had the problem
<winXPuser> I told him to come here
<winXPuser> will be here soon I hope
<winXPuser> alex88 hi
<rsk> and he's using lucid?
<winXPuser> alex88 yes he is
<alex88> hi guys.i'm with that problem
<rsk> so tell him to give the info
<rsk> i asked from you
<alex88> is like this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/512865
<winXPuser> "what hanged up (how did it hang up)"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512865 in firefox "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV because of Icedtea Java plugin" [Medium,New]
<alex88> using debug mode it says: "/usr/lib/firefox-3.6/firefox": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<winXPuser> alex88 , the question is "can you run 'file /usr/lib/firefox-3.6/firefox' and give us the result please?"
<alex88> sure
<alex88> no output...just exit
<yofel> o.O
<alex88> nothing
<alex88> if i delete the .mozilla folder it starts, then after a restart it's not working anymore
<winXPuser> We did some basic trouble shooting (safe mode, new profile)., it doesn't help
<yofel> it should give: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6/firefox: POSIX shell script text executable
<sqwertle> I have built and compiled http://paste.ubuntu.com/396093/ and it is creaitng an executable. However, I can call the program form the UI or from the terminal and it is not showing any output whatsoever. I've heard elsewhere that this is not a common occurence and was wondering if it's something related directly to Lynx.
<alex88> i've this problem after installing icedtea plugin, tried to purge that and also firefox and reinstall only firefox..same problem..
<rsk> did you ever use some 'rm' ?
<rsk> or just the package manager
<winXPuser> alex88?
<alex88> just package manager
<alex88> rm only to delete .mozilla folder
<rsk> have you done supo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<yofel> sqwertle: if I copy that into a test.cpp, run g++ test.cpp on it and run ./a.out then it prints Hello World! here and pauses
<rsk> to make sure everythings up2date
<alex88> just update
<rsk> right do that then
<alex88> what should i do? purge firefox, update, reinstall?
<sqwertle> yofel: Then it seems that it's a particular problem with my setup. I'll ask in #ubuntu
<alex88> rsk: slow connection..hold on
<alex88> it was giving errors resolving it.archive.ubuntu.com so i've switched to archive.ubuntu.com
<alex88> ok done no updates..now i'm reinstalling firefox
<alex88> how can i force to re-download it
<alex88> ?
<rsk> remove the downloaded files
<alex88> ...how? i mean for apt-get
<alex88> ok aptitude clean
<rye> sqwertle, add \n
<rye> the output might be buffering
<sqwertle> rye: The problem seems to be that I haven't quite gotten my bearings for programming on *nix systems just yeat. Rather than ./app I was just attempting to use "app".
<rsk> you can use 'app' if you install it systemwide
<rye> sqwertle, ah, and some a.out was left in some dir in $PATH
<dupondje> hmz, why do I need to select a default application in Thunderbird for http & https ? shouldn't it just open the default browser ?
<alex88> ok now it seems working
<vistakiller> hi
<vistakiller> ok new problem in kubuntu lucid
<rsk> =)
<vistakiller> every time i login i have one error message from akonadi
<vistakiller> about mysql and d-bus
<vistakiller> i dont know what is that
<rsk> do you need mysql?
<rsk> might aswell uninstall it and hope the problem goes away
<yofel> rsk: KDE needs mysql, so that won't work
<rsk> :O
<rsk> sounds bloated
<Ian_Corne> ugh
<vistakiller> and what about d-bus?
<vistakiller> what is this?
<yofel> vistakiller: I think I remember the error you're getting, I have no idea though how I got rid of it though
<vistakiller> i write and to kubuntu forum they dont know and there
<vistakiller> i read tha the same problem have and one from turkish with turkish dektop
<vistakiller> i have greek dekstop
<vistakiller> is something to do with this?
<yofel> vistakiller: I doubt that, if you get an error message then it's usually an issue with the backend
<vistakiller> ok i will ask and to kde.org
<vistakiller> and something else
<vistakiller> they have break the kadressbook
<vistakiller> i have organise my contacts to group like"friends" "work" etc
<vistakiller> and after upgrade i open kaddressbook and i can find the groups
<vistakiller> and i cant find how to create new :(
<vistakiller> kadressbook was very nice why they break it?
<jpds> 15
<richthegeek> hey, are there any deadly issues on the current daily?
<pecisk> deadly no, annoying - could be
<pecisk> they're fixing plymouth, some got their bugs fixed, some are still out there
<richthegeek> righto, got an SSD to plug in (yay) so gonna just do a fresh install of 10.04 rather than sticking with this install that's been going since 8.10
<rye> btw, re - plymouth - is somebody else experiencing the boot failure with splash w/plymouth enabled on -14 ? I.e. at the moment when X needs to take over the terminal, plymouth is still there?
<rye> observed on -nouveau and -radeon, not observed on -intel for some reason :-/
<Dr_Willis> Ive had a few boot failures.. but then the nexct reboot it workes
<Dr_Willis> This was on an Intel netbook
<Dr_Willis> Given how Little Ive seen Pymouth actually do... Id rather see them 'fix' it by removeing it.
<Dr_Willis> I got a 20 sec boot time.. I see the little splash thing for like 1 sec.. :)
<richthegeek> all UI changes are forgiven... Filezilla now gives dbus notifications so I am happy
<richthegeek> has Brasero been replaced?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. windows machine sees all the linux box's except this one. :() but if i put in the name in the address bar.. it does see it
<Dr_Willis> wonder whats up with that
<rsk> broken dns?
<Dr_Willis> just a home lan.
<Dr_Willis> should be using wins i think.. not dns
<Dr_Willis> weird... I changed workgroups in samba config.. restarted samba.. windows box is still seeing the pc now (at least) in the old workgroup
<Dr_Willis> but at least its seeing it
<Fersure> Does "Install Kubuntu" work on the Lucid Alpha 3 CD?
<billybigrigger> whats with the window controls being on the left side of windows now? ie maximize/minimize/close buttons look all fubards
<Fersure> billybigrigger: I asked the same thing myself earlier and I was directed to this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532633 in metacity "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> to revert now use the following command
<Fersure> and in the actual bug description, there's a workaround which will revert it to the old look.
<gnomefreak> gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<Fersure> ty gnomefreak :>
<gnomefreak> Fersure: np
<JoshuaL> i have a hp remote, it works fine except that the buttons are mapped wrong, how can i remap them?
<Fersure> JoshuaL: 'mapped wrong'? do you mean that they're on the left side instead of the right?
<Rods_Tiger> Yesterday I was  trying to move up to Lucid Lynx, and I set it off installing, after answering a series of questions. Today I come back and see the same machine sitting there waiting for me to ask another question. This is ludicrous. Is it going to wait until questions come up and assume I'm sitting there all the time? Can't this thing just collect all the questions together and show them to be at the beginning so I
<Rods_Tiger> else?
<JoshuaL> Fersure, i have a hp infrared remote control, there are several buttons on it. the problems is that the
<JoshuaL> is that some of the buttons do the wrong thing*
<charlie-tca> Rods_Tiger: yes, it is going to wait. No, it can not ask them all at one time.
<Fersure> JoshuaL: oh, then I'm not sure. sorry. hopefully someone else knows.
<Fersure> gnomefreak: do you know if there's a way to get the buttons in a 'mac layout'? basically still on the left side but just "close, maximise, minimise" order rather than the order they're currently in?
<gnomefreak> Fersure: sorry but no atm
<Fersure> gnomefreak: k, no worries. :)
<Rods_Tiger> charlie-tca, why can't it ask them at the start?
<daniskami> Can't you just use "close,minimise,maximise:" in the gconf for "Mac" layout?
<daniskami> or does it somehow break the theme?
<frenchi> hi, I've a problem with mountall in lucid lynx and a 2.6.33.1 kernel I just compiled, 2.6.33 worked fine with the same configuration: it basically gets stuck on boot waiting for something. Could anybody give me an advice on how I could debug this problem?
<yofel> Rods_Tiger: most questions can be asked at the beginning, but if the message is something like a edited config file then not
<Rods_Tiger> ah.
<Rods_Tiger> Does this conversation mean that the buttons on window top edges is finally on the correct side in Lucid Lynx? Excellent - at last.
<Dr_Willis> The Ubuntu-tweak tool has expanded options for reordering the buttons. It even has a 'mac layout' feature now i belive
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/ubuntutweak-053-released-with-easier.html
<Dr_Willis> or use mwbuttons --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/mwbuttons-complete-gui-for-customizing.html
<Rods_Tiger> The more Mac-like ubuntu becomes, the more likelihood the rest of the family can tolerate using it without giving up. Good move - congratulations.
<Dr_Willis> I have the opposite oponion Rods_Tiger
<Rods_Tiger> why?
<gnomefreak> Rods_Tiger: there is no final decision this change was made as a test(not really the right word) but basicly its to see if it will work and take the community comments before it is decided
<Dr_Willis> The more they hate it here.
<Rods_Tiger> it's unnatural having to search somewhere else for it each time
<Dr_Willis> I dont see any gains by moveing the buttons.. theres 10000+ OTHER things they could be spending time on
<gnomefreak> design idea is a better way of saying it
<Dr_Willis> Yes.. I find it unnatural to have it on the left side.
<Dr_Willis> as does the wife
<Rods_Tiger> in the past, on the netbook, I've artificially moved it over to the correct side, to imitate the mac, and used a theme that looks like the mac (well, a mac of nearly a decade ago)
<Dr_Willis> She uses che close button like ONCE  during her use of a program.. so theres no need to have it  so near the FILE menu or other things she uses 1000;s of tumes
<Dr_Willis>  For a netbook theres other alternatives. Theres a Panel applet that moves the close/min/max  button into the top panel.
<Dr_Willis> and the title bar also.
<Dr_Willis> of coruse with gnome-3 all this will proberly be moot anyway
<Rods_Tiger> oh my wife is the opposite - she closes a window just because she's finished reading a sentence on it, then wonders where it's all gone. But she leaves apps open all the time. She can't distinguish between closing web browser windows and closing the actual browser app.
<Dr_Willis> Mac is weird in  How they do things. :)
<Rods_Tiger> ?
<Rods_Tiger> I suppose if you're more used to linux than Mac, then yes
<aboSamoor> Hi, I am running lucid up to date. The system freezes because of hard disk write failures. once I restart I have this message on the plymouth / filesystem has errors [SIFM]
<Dr_Willis> or more used to windows then mac...
<Rods_Tiger> Mac OS is all about choice. Preventing it. People make the wrong choices. Let Apple do your thinking for you - they're better at it.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. My fonts in firefox still look a littel diffrent then the ones gnome uses
<Dr_Willis> apple being better at it - is debateable.
<Dr_Willis> and OT. :)
<Rods_Tiger> they should be, the money we pay them
<Rods_Tiger> but yes, I'm for the buttons on the left, please. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> we dont want to start this thread heh heh..
<yofel> aboSamoor: that should be how it's supposed to work, if you don't do a clean unmount of the drive it will be checked on next boot to make sure the filesystem is ok
<Dr_Willis> Im against it.. leve them on the right.
<bjsnider> apple may try to restrict choice in its gui, but it also wants to stop users from screwing things up
<Rods_Tiger> what if top left corner was one thing, top right corner was another thing, bottom right, another, etc
<Rods_Tiger> imaginary headline "Ubuntu first OS to go wholly voice-controlled, abandons buttons!"
<bjsnider> there's a point after which good reasonable config options become foolhardy openings users can mistakenly use to damage their systems
<aboSamoor> yofel: the check does not finish, and during the last run I had some errors like "failed command: Write DMA ext", "write error on swap-drive" and "Error {ICRC ABRT}"
<yofel> aboSamoor: that sounds like a ATA error, either the kernel is buggy or the hardware is broken (hdd, cable, mainboard, whatever...)
<aboSamoor> yofel: I replaced the harddisk and I still get the error. This problem was also there with karmic.
<bjsnider> aboSamoor, what does palimpsest say about your drive?
<BUGabundo_remote> hey guys FYI http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/mark-shuttleworth-explains-why-window.html
<BUGabundo_remote> bjsnider: yofel Rods_Tiger ^^^^
<aboSamoor> bjsnider: it says it is healthy for the new one, and for the old harddisk it say has some bad sectors.
<bjsnider> well,, that's smart data that has nothing to do with linux directly
<aboSamoor> bjsnider: yofel the old hardisk is still connected to the computer but still not mounted. could it still generates the errors ?
<bjsnider> if it has bad sectors it can't be trusted and should be replaced ASAP
<skyjumper> anyone having trouble with gimp screenshots and compiz?
<aboSamoor> bjsnider: I am not saving any critical data there. Now, I can not loging to my system and I am running using the usb. How can I try to fix the old hard disk
<aboSamoor> ?
<bjsnider> bad sectors can't be fixed
<bjsnider> it is physical damage to the magnetically sensitive material on the platters
<aboSamoor> bjsnider: maybe I can not login because of the bug mentioned above in the channel topic
<bjsnider> in other words, maybe the two issues aren't related. i'd bet on that being the case
<Some_Person> If you really want the buttons in their old karmic positions, you can use my PPA
<Some_Person> Is it possible to add a PPA intended for karmic to a lucid system?
<BUGabundo_remote> yes Some_Person
<Some_Person> And this won't screw anything up?
<gnomefreak> i suggest using the command or gconf-editor to change them incase an upload to PPA breaks something
<Some_Person> It's my PPA though. I don't think supertux SVN snapshots will break anything
<yofel> Some_Person: just adding the ppa for karmic + lucid won't break anything
<yofel> Some_Person: but if the packages aren't configured right it might
<Some_Person> My packages work perfectly fine on karmic
<yofel> (I usually add ~karmic or so to the end of a package version if I upload the same app for more than one release in the same ppa
<gnomefreak> and since Lucid is not stable it is very much possible it can break
<Some_Person> I don't want to upload 2 packages though because they'd each be 75MB
<Some_Person> For this slow connection, that's a lot to upload
<yofel> Some_Person: then just make sure your sources.list contains one line for lucid and one for karmic
<Some_Person> Shouldn't it only have one for karmic? There are no lucid packages in this PPA
<yofel> Some_Person: you don't upload the whole source usually, the orig.tar.gz (if you have one) will be the same for both
<Some_Person> .orig.tar.gz?
<yofel> Some_Person: if there are no lucid packages, then you don't need a lucid line ;)
<yofel> Some_Person: oh wait, I read the question wrong, but no, as long as the packages (and the dependencies) don't conflict with anything in lucid it shouldn't break anything
<Some_Person> Literally, all I would do to make a lucid version is change 'karmic' to 'lucid' in the changelog file
<Some_Person> Now what is this .orig.tar.gz you mentioned?
<BUGabundo_remote> Some_Person: here is a free top: create separate PPAs for separate projects!
<Some_Person> BUGabundo_remote: I already do that
<Some_Person> I have several PPAs: https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42
<SEJeff> BUGabundo_remote, Do you have any more free tops this morning? ;)
 * Some_Person takes BUGabundo_remote's top
<infecto> hmm, i have strange problem my alt^1 shortcut dont work and FN^SLEEP button also dont work, can i setup this somewhere?
<yofel> Some_Person: packaging internal stuff, if you really want to know that read the ubuntu/debian-policy or the maintainer guide,
<infecto> i`m using kde
<infecto> latest
<Some_Person> "internal stuff"?
<yofel> Some_Person: do something like apt-get source bash and you'll see what a .orig.tar.gz is
<yofel> Some_Person: it's usually the unmodified upstream source for a package
<Some_Person> But what if the upstream source is what keeps changing every time you upload (as is the case with supertux)?
<yofel> Some_Person: then yes, but what I meant is when you upload a package for multiple releases and you only change the changelog you won't need to upload it multiple times (I misunderstood your question at first)
<Some_Person> So how would I upload in this way?
<yofel> Some_Person: usually I upload a package for lucid, go into the changelog, change lucid to karmic, add ~karmic to the version, run debuild -S -sd and upload the new .changes file and that will only upload the diff, not everything
<Some_Person> So what exactly does the -sd do?
<yofel> Some_Person: 'only upload the diff'
<Some_Person> How does it know what it's diffing to?
<yofel> Some_Person: dpkg diffs all changes to the source comparing to the upstream source tar ball (.orig.tar.gz) and that is stored in the .diff.gz file
<Some_Person> Well, I haven't been uploading a .orig.tar.gz
<yofel> Some_Person: when you run debuild -S -sa it will upload the .orig.tar.gz and the .diff.gz, with -sd it will only upload the .diff.gz
<yofel> Some_Person: then that won't work for you
<yofel> Some_Person: I'm usually trying to package stuff the debian way, with the original source in .orig.tar.gz and the debian dir added later
<Some_Person> I've really just been updating the upstream source (via svn), copying my debian folder into it, and using debuild -S
<Some_Person> I'm guessing that's the wrong way to do it
<yofel> Some_Person: not exactly wrong, but it's easier (and less bandwith consuming) to patch stuff the other way
<Some_Person> Can you link me to proper documentation for this so I can learn the correct way?
<yofel> like if you noticed a missing dependeny in the control file you won't have to upload everything again
<Some_Person> I've had that problem numerous times
<sevenseeker> 10.4 isn't recognizing my Dell Inspiron 9300 optical drive (and won't let me eject, 'eject cdrom' hangs): http://paste2.org/p/719967
<yofel> Some_Person: you'll find the ubuntu-policy in the 'ubuntu-policy' package, the general rules are described there, and the official debian packaging  guide is at http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<yofel> Some_Person: you might also want to look at the official supertux package and see how it's done there (you'll notice they used bzip2 for compression which is smaller but requires source format 3.0 (quilt), read 'man dpkg-source' for available source formats)
<Some_Person> The official supertux actually has problems
<yofel> Some_Person: was that the package with the missing depends?
<Some_Person> yes
<Some_Person> It has other (more minor) issues too
<Some_Person> For example, it segfaults on one of my machines. The problem is upstream, but a workaround is known. The problem is that it is not known why the workaround works
<yofel> ...
<yofel> the joys of software engeneering :D
<Some_Person> For whatever reason, compiling it with -O2 instead of -O3 fixes segfaulting in some (currently unknown) situations
<SEJeff> Meaning it doesn't really work. It only covers up a serious bug
<Some_Person> SEJeff: It does work though, in the sense that it doesn't segfault
<yofel> well, that's usually the purpose of a workaround
<SEJeff> Some_Person, You aren't able to get a backtrace under gdb?
<Some_Person> I wasn't able to. Every situation where I compile it with debug flags, it doesn't friggin segfault!
<SEJeff> Hmmmm perhaps get as much as you can with ltrace/strace/ftrace?
<SEJeff> Assuming you're on lucid all of those shiney hooks are enabled in the kernel
<Some_Person> The system in question is still on karmic
<IdleOne> I don't like how I can't control volume with my mouse wheel anymore :/
<Some_Person> IdleOne: file a bug\
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> Some_Person: you wouldn't happen to know which package the volume is controled from?
<Some_Person> IdleOne: I think it's indicator-applet
<IdleOne> thanks
<marienz> is the firefox urlbar autocomplete dropdown really supposed to have darkish blue links on a dark background when using the ambiance theme? It's pretty hard to read on this monitor.
<dupondje> I'm checking some translations, but what are the _ signs in it sometimes ?
<dupondje> like _Previous
<dupondje> marienz: there is already a bug for that
<marienz> dupondje: probably the keyboard shortcut
<marienz> dupondje: happen to know the right search term? "firefox ambiance" didn't do the trick
 * marienz tries some others
<DrHalan> did audio break?
<marienz> ah, bug 532259?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532259 in light-themes "Dark text on Dark background dropdown list firefox" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532259
<DrHalan> no audio? anyone?
<yofel> DrHalan: still works here
<Some_Person> DrHalan: Someone else had to tell me how to fix mine
<Some_Person> DrHalan: did you just install?
<DrHalan> @Some_Person: kinda strange. i didn't do a dist-upgrade or anything if i recall right. but after rebooting my pc pulseaudio doesn't show any devices anymore
<Some_Person> Ok, I don't think it's the same issue I had
<DrHalan> yeah i guess it's more related to the kernel
<yofel> oh nice, the dpkg fsync patch was reverted
<Some_Person> DrHalan: Mine was directly related to the kernel though. Someone put a line in there specifically for my soundcard (I'm using a workaround now that doesn't require patching the kernel)
<DrHalan> ill remove the backports for alsa
<DrHalan> dunno if they should be installed by default
<Some_Person> backports? in lucid?
<yofel> Some_Person: backports from 2.6.33
<Some_Person> ah
<DrHalan> mh nah still broken
<BluesKaj> DrHalan,I have to state the obvious, but make sure you have alsa-base and alsa-utils installed.
<DrHalan> BluesKaj: it is. but maybe this is a pulseaudio issue.
<BluesKaj> DrHalan, perhaps but pus=lseaudio is redundant in most setups , it's merely another audio process/sound server running on top of alsa.
<DrHalan> yeah but the applet isn't showing any sound devices. maybe the pulseaudio config is broken. or the kernel driver. who knows...
<BluesKaj> DrHalan, alsa is normally the kernel source driver for your soundcard... aplay -l in the terminal
<andatche> anyone know why compiz seems to ignore SKIP_CHECKS=yes in lucid?
<andatche> can't seem to find any information on it
<DrHalan> BluesKaj: just tried to use alsaplayer. didn't work either. so i guess it's releated to the kernel drivers.
<DrHalan> maybe some packages i should do a dkpg-reconfigure on or so?
<BluesKaj> DrHalan, what does aplay -l  produce?
<andatche> :(
<andatche> it seems /usr/bin/compiz is now a binary too, used to be a bash script
<cwillu_at_work> why is ucf useless when it fails?
<cwillu_at_work> highest log level gives no indication of what it thought went wrong that it returned with a exit code of 10
<IdleOne> because useless and fail are mutually dependent
<cwillu_at_work> how do you reset ucf for a given file?
<cwillu_at_work> or at least tell it to just do some sane default?
<cwillu_at_work> googling for "ucf is full of fail" didn't find anything :(
<cwillu_at_work> dpkg: error processing foomatic-filters (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<cwillu_at_work> ucf needs to die
<IdleOne> delete the post-installation script and try again?
<DrHalan> BluesKaj: doesnt find any soundcards
<SEJeff> cwillu_at_work, edit the script under /var/lib/dpkg/info and change it to the top shebang line and exit 0 as the 2nd line
<cwillu_at_work> SEJeff, I already commented out the ucf line in question
<cwillu_at_work> ucf still needs to die :p
<SEJeff> cwillu_at_work, Just change it to exit 0 to install the package. Then do apt-get install --reinstall to properly fix it all
<BluesKaj> DrHalan, ok in the terminal sudo apt-get install also-base alsa-utils
<DrHalan> BluesKaj: theyre all there
<rabbit1> i am currently using ubuntu 8.04 32 bit version, i got AMD Athon X 64 bit. planning to upgrade to 10.04 64 bit, how can i achieve this ?
<xfact> So currently I am on Lucid Lynx and fortunately it's stable enough for regular work, as I am a kiddo so anyone can suggest me What I should and should not do? here to keep it stable in this way...
<Ian_Corne> rabbit1: clean install
<rabbit1> Ian_Corne: so, 32 bit 8.04 to 64 bit 10.04 is a cake walk?
<Ian_Corne> no
<cwillu_at_work> geez
<Ian_Corne> you'll have to remove your current system and install a fresh 64 bit
<kklimonda> rabbit1: at this time there are still problems with upgrading 8.04 to 10.04
<cwillu_at_work> ucf is breaking all sorts of stuff
<xfact> Any suggestions? :\
<rabbit1> kklimonda: yeah, i got wait till april end, but is it possible from 32bit 8.04 to 64bit 10.04 ?
<kklimonda> xfact: don't do partial upgrades
<kklimonda> rabbit1: it's not supported
<kklimonda> rabbit1: it is possible but you would have to do it by hand
<kklimonda> rabbit1: not worth your time imo
<xfact> Is there any kind of features/apps/programs that I should not run too?
<kklimonda> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<rabbit1> kklimonda: i can do it, no issues, i just need a proper file, which helps me to do it
<cwillu_at_work> xfact, if everything is working, then don't apply any upgrades
<kklimonda> xfact: no, I don't think so
<phillw> Hi folks, will it be possible to run alsa based sound cards in 10.04, I note it is going to be using pulse.
<cwillu_at_work> phillw, pulse uses alsa
<kklimonda> rabbit1: there is no documentation for doing that - I'd first upgrade to 10.04 32bit and then do a migration to 64bit - but the fastest way would be to just do a clean install
<xfact> Then what about Beta 1 upgrade, that I will have to proceed
<phillw> cwillu_at_work: thanks, so I just compile the driver as per the instructions and pulse will see it ?
<cwillu_at_work> phillw, back up a step, presumably the version of alsa that's already included isn't working?
<cwillu_at_work> but yes, that's how it should work
<rabbit1> kklimonda: u mean, get a cd of 10.04 64bit and go ahead from scratch ?
<phillw> I'm asking on behalf of one the people in assistive -
<phillw> I'm trying to configure an audio sound card on my ubuntu becouse it was
<phillw> detected but sounds really low. I downloaded a driver from the manufacturer,
<phillw> but I've some doubts. The thing is on the readme file all instructions are
<phillw> for alsa, and I don't know if it is aplicable for the new ubuntu systems
<phillw> with pulse. my configurations are for karmic or lucid.
<kklimonda> rabbit1: right, that's the best way of doing that
<cwillu_at_work> phillw, alsa was never replaced
<cwillu_at_work> alsa is not a competitor to pulse, they do different things
<phillw> cwillu_at_work: it has instructions for doing it with ubuntu, so the OP should be able to use them ?
<cwillu_at_work> alsa is what talks to the hardware, pulse is what talks to applications
<cwillu_at_work> re: volume levels, I assume you've already checked alsamixer levels?
<phillw> I can suggest that the OP tries that, the manal installation looks quite involed !!
<phillw> *manual*
<kklimonda> phillw: if the drivers has not been added to alsa that doesn't sound good..
<cwillu_at_work> kklimonda, there are drivers, it's just the volume was too low
<phillw> cwillu_at_work: I'll ask the OP to check the alsamixer levels. If they look okay, is there anything else to check before manually installing it ?
<cwillu_at_work> installing a kernel driver from source should be just about the last possible thing you try.  if it detects it at all, and the sound isn't actually distorted, then the driver probably isn't the issue.  If it _is_, then you're far better off filing a bug so that it can get fixed properly (to the extent of packaging that driver up ourselves if need be) rather than just applying a workaround
<cwillu_at_work> encouraging workarounds just ensures that the bugs don't actually get fixed
<phillw> .
<cwillu_at_work> so, start with the levels :p
<phillw> Okay, many thanks for your help, hopefully, I won't be back ;-)
<cwillu_at_work> SEJeff, changing it to exit 0 + reinstall didn't fix it
<Andre_Gondim> is there any news about ubuntu one?
<rsk> Andre_Gondim http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/
<xfact> When Ubuntu one store will launch?
<xfact> ?
<rsk> no idea
<xfact> rsk, ok
<nigelb> anyone on lucid using xchat?
<nigelb> xchat-gnome to be precise
<Some_Person> I'm using xchat, but not xchat-gnome
<Damascene> it seems like the network manger can't keep his hand off any wireless network near it
<Some_Person> why is there no gstreamer0.10-pitfdll for x86-64?
<markl_> is there a channel for discussing the ubuntu cloud components?
<xfact> nigelb, Yup I am currently on Lucid and here by Xchat
<markl_> looks like fun to play with
<nigelb> xfact: can test bug 528017?
<xfact> *Hoping that soon Ubuntu lucid will afford a new good looking boot screen*
<xfact> nigelb, What kind of bug is that, I have not faced any problems and bugs in Xchat yet
<Fersure> any system requirements for lucid yet? kubuntu alpha 3 live cd seems sluggish in a vm with 1gb ram
<rww> markl_: I know there's #ubuntuone for that part of it. Dunno if there's a channel for the Canonical enterprise stuff.
<Fersure> and yet ubuntu alpha 3 seemed fine
<xfact> Fersure, As much as I know that the requirement is same like Ubuntu/kubuntu 9.10
<Fersure> xfact: ah ok. seems kinda strange. could just be an issue with the live cd though seeing as "install kubuntu" didn't work from the boot menu.
<Fersure> hopefully this'll all be fixed in a couple of days with beta1 :)
<xfact> Yup, and also I am not much familiar with Kubuntu, I use Ubuntu
<Fersure> same as Ubuntu. just a different desktop/set of GUI apps.
<Fersure> and a different frontend for ubiquity.
<nigelb> xfact: you need client side decorations enabled to face that bug, nevermind. thanks anyway
<xfact> nigelb, Well, then I would not like to enable it, and no problem :)
<nigelb> xfact: :)
<busata> could it be that the last upgrade just breaks the system? I can't reboot in the 2.6.32-17 kernel, it just hangs on start up, shouting some readahead terminated with status 4 error before just showing a black screen
<busata> when I reboot to kernel 2.6.31 , it moans that plymouth stuff crashed
<busata> did see the bug in the topic header, but not sure it's related
<JoshuaL> busata, its the same
<JoshuaL> iirc everyone has that issue
<busata> ha,okay
<busata> thanks!
<Boondoklife> wow, am I glad i ganked plymouth a while ago
<billybigrigger_> is there anyway to aac support in ffmpeg without compiling it on my own?
<rsk> find a precompiled binary with aac support
<rsk> is the only way then
<billybigrigger_> well why then is ffmpeg compiled without it to begin with?
<rsk> becase someone choose to do that
<rsk> ffmpeg and mplayer packages are crippled
<billybigrigger_> dumb decision imo
<rsk> for no good reason
<rsk> ye
<rsk> they claim it's for patents
<rsk> mp3 is patented
<rsk> and it plays it
<rsk> so why not aac?
<rsk> it's just silly
<ehnde>   is that why i have so much trouble with .wmv's with mplayer?
<ehnde> vlc will not play them at all, even with ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<rsk> most likely
<ehnde> is there a repository that provides these options in an uncrippled mplayer?
<rsk> what you want to do is compiler mplayer from svn
<rsk> for the best results
<rsk> it's also a bit faster
<rsk> takes >10 minutes on a normal pc
<ehnde> meh...might try that, i'm sure there are instructions on the forums
<[A]KangB> heil! Im trying to fix my window decorator problem. Window border came back when I write "compiz --replace &" on a terminal. im trying to do a launcher to "click it" at boot when compiz fails. I have done it, but dont do anything, opens console and exit without doing nothing. Any Help? Sorry for my bad English, im spanish :D
<busata> wops, sorry about my earlier error, apparantly updating the nvidia drivers made it boot up ! :)
<oskude> hello. how do i run setup.exe from my legal (ms-windows compatible) game that is on a cdrom ?
<oskude> it says its blocking wine...
<oskude> and i cant set a executable bit on cdrom, or can i ?
<ZykoticK9> oskude, from a terminal "wine /media/DRIVENAME/setup.exe"
<oskude> ZykoticK9, roger...
<oskude> and we cant do that from nautilus anymore ?
<ZykoticK9> oskude, on a CD no, on a HD you need to set the file as executable from nautilus before it will work
<oskude> hmm. i would not call that user friendly... but what ever, not our choice...
<ZykoticK9> oskude, that change was made in Karmic
<oskude> oh
<oskude> seems i haven installed any wine things since then ^^
<DanaG> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com/msg10332.html
<atrus> lucid recovery mode seems to dump me at a screen with a blinking cursor... suggestions?
<oskude> so all i need to do is make a nautilus menu item that launches my exe from cdrom.. hehe
<ZykoticK9> atrus, verify that alt+f1 doesn't show a login
<atrus> tty1's cursor is blirking about halfway down the screen. tty2-7 are on the top line.
<atrus> ZykoticK9: verified :)
<ZykoticK9> atrus, i see that
<atrus> ctrl-alt-delete works at least.
<atrus> only thing weird i can think of is that /home is a fuse filesystem mounted from /etc/fstab.
<oskude> can i turn that wine blocking off ? it really annoys me and i know what im doing!
<oskude> i REALLY don't want my OS to say what i may and may not do/run! so please, where do i turn this thing off ?
<atrus> ZykoticK9: well, that didn't fix it.
<atrus> i can see the kernel booting, and i can see at least the start of some init scripts, before the resolution changes and everything's black but the blinking cursor.
<ZykoticK9> atrus, you did replace the correct value/path when you tried right?
<atrus> ZykoticK9: not sure i understand. the correct value/path for what?
<ZykoticK9> atrus, "wine /media/DRIVENAME/setup.exe" you need to replace DRIVENAME and the setup.exe with what your system actually has
<atrus> ZykoticK9: oh, i think you mean oskude :)
<phillw> cwillu_at_work: are you still about ?
<ZykoticK9> atrus, sorry man :)
<cwillu_at_work> yep
<Damascene> if some one typed the passprase one wrong type he will not be able to run empathy till he logs out, is that true?
<oskude> ZykoticK9, it does work from terminal. but i want to use it from nautilus.
<Damascene> *one wrong time
<ZykoticK9> atrus, you're having the Recovery flashing prompt - i have no suggestions on that one, sorry
<oskude> ZykoticK9, and also about principle. i really dont want my OS to be restrictive... the reason i started to use linux (~8 years ago)
 * Some_Person doesn't use wine and hasn't booted to windows in weeks
 * SEJeff doesn't have a windows partition :)
<SEJeff> ANd hasn't for a few years
 * oskude would even have a OSX partition, if it was legal...
<ZykoticK9> oskude, i'm sorry i don't have a workaround/fix for that.  I agree it is a little annoying but, security is an important thing.  If it's a HUGE deal for you, there is always another distro or Windows.
<cwillu_at_work> phillw, yep?
<oskude> ZykoticK9, yeah... maybe i really should go back to debian. thanks anyway.
<atrus> oskude: does that work in debian?
<oskude> atrus, at least when i install "standard" and add X + desktop manually
<cwillu_at_work> what's the problem?
<phillw> hi cwillu_at_work -- the OP reports back   I tried with alsamixer seting all values at 100%, but nothing happens... The model is realtek ALC 880.
<oskude> atrus, but if debian has that as default too (and no option to disable/remove), my freedom is starting to crumble...
<ZykoticK9> oskude, how often do you have to install MS programs from CD?  doesn't seem like occasionally using the terminal for installing from CD would be big deal?  I guess it is for you.  Best of luck man.
<cwillu_at_work> phillw, as in the values were at 100%, or he changed them?
<cwillu_at_work> oskude, hardly, you're perfectly welcome to remove the check from the source code
<SEJeff> oskude, That isn't a feature, it is a bug
<phillw> cwillu_at_work: I'd have to email him to find out
<atrus> oskude: you can always just change the code if you want. you could probably even write a script to load a .exe. you've got the source, nobody's infringing on your freedom.
<cwillu_at_work> phillw, get him to file a bug ;p
<phillw> cwillu_at_work: okay I will do so. Thanks for your help.
<oskude> SEJeff, you mean its a bug that i cant disable that "executable bit blocker" thing ?
<oskude> i have only 2 ms-windows executables (on original cd) that i ever use. and i never ever run any other exe files. so why do i need this blocker ?
<SEJeff> oskude, So do what others have said and write a script that you can click
<rww> oskude: executable bit stuff affects your entire system, not just Windows executables
<rww> it protects against a significant number of security vulnerabilities
<cwillu_at_work> oskude, the alternative is to have execute bit set for everything on a cd, which means that you always get that annoying "did you want to run this or display it?" prompt
<rww> the kernel team decided that disabling this protection for WINE's sake was no longer a good idea.
<SEJeff> And that was a good idea
<oskude> roger
<DanaG> hmm, maybe it would be good to have wine itself check what filesystem things are.
<rww> assuming we're talking about the same thing i'm talking about, which i can't figure out :\
<DanaG> If (not executable) and (filesystem is iso9660) then allow it to run.
<oskude> im talking about that my OS is telling me what i may and may not. and there is no (easy) way to turn it off (to give me my freedom back)
<SEJeff> You can get the code and build a new version
<SEJeff> No one stole your freedom
<oskude> yeah
<cwillu_at_work> oskude, don't get all emotional;  you've lost absolutely no freedom, a default has changed is all
<rww> Copying the files from the CD to your hard disk wouldn't work?
<cwillu_at_work> oskude, you might as well get up in arms about the loss in freedom because we use a protected memory model
<ZykoticK9> rww, using the terminal will work fine, the problem is with nautilus
<rww> (and then chmodding them there, obviously)
<rww> ZykoticK9: ah
<rww> oh, it's that thing
<SEJeff> Resolution: Closed, WONTFIX :)
<rww> i think that's a different thing than what i was talking about earlier. so never mind me.
<ZykoticK9> so "fix released" for bug #538097 does that mean apport is currently fixed, or are we still waiting for updates on that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538097 in launchpad-foundations "+storeblob fails with "500 Internal server error" on production (works on edge)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538097
<SEJeff> we've all had those before
<oskude> i dont really have a problem. the game is already installed and updating. im just getting more and more annoyed about the new decisions that ubuntu is making, and no easy way for users to "go back"...
<ZykoticK9> I'm certainly happy is was fixed prior to the Beta being released!
<rww> ZykoticK9: looks like it was a bug in Launchpad, not apport, and was fixed.
<oskude> so yeah, i should just stop think how my mom or girlfriend will handle these changes...
<yoasif> any packagers here?
<Boondoklife> ZykoticK9: The error stopping error reports was fixed. Kewl
<ZykoticK9> Boondoklife, now if only i could remember the bug i wanted to report :)
<Boondoklife> LOL
<atrus> huh. trying to add an indicator applet to my gnome-panel... i get some kind of xrandr applet.
<yofel> ZykoticK9: err.. that's what the 'save report' feature of apport-cli is for ;)
<ZykoticK9> yofel, for next time that apport/Launchpad goes down i'll know :)  thanks
<atrus> and it still removes the 'logout/shutdown' options from the system menu O_O
<yofel> atrus: I think that's intentional
 * yofel thinks the shutdown options should be in the system menu and not on the desktop bug well...
<yofel> s/bug/but
<atrus> well, i think the problem is that it's running an xrandr applet instead of the indicator-applet-session-whatever applet, which usually contains the logout/restart/shutdown options.
<cwillu_at_work> atrus, you're so cute when you use technical words you don't understand :)
<cwillu_at_work> (xrandr has nothing to do with applets)
<cwillu_at_work> the login/out thingie is a different applet I believe
<atrus> login/logout goes into the indicator applet session, correct?
<alex_mayorga> !telepathy-butterfly
<cwillu_at_work> no, that's a different applet, which I don't know the name of off-hand
<cwillu_at_work> it's related though
<cwillu_at_work> indicator-applet-session
<alex_mayorga> telepathy-butterfly
<cwillu_at_work> !info telepathy-butterfly
<ubottu> telepathy-butterfly (source: telepathy-butterfly): MSN connection manager for telepathy. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 35 kB, installed size 320 kB
<alex_mayorga> cwillu_at_work: thanks
<atrus> cwillu_at_work: right. i try to add that to the panel, and i get an applet that lets me manage screen rotation :)
<cwillu_at_work> atrus, as opposed to indicator-applet
<atrus> right.
<atrus> well, as oppsode to indicator-applet-session.
<cwillu_at_work> no, I mean there's indicator-applet, and indicator-applet-session, two different applets
<atrus> cwillu_at_work: neither of which has anything to do with screen rotation.
<atrus> i do understand this :)
<atrus> correct me if i'm wrong anyways.
<cwillu_at_work> atrus, screen rotation is an applet which shows up in the indicator applet :p
<atrus> hrm.
<atrus> seriously?
<cwillu_at_work> it can be turned on and off from the screens & resolutions panel
<cwillu_at_work> yes
<atrus> it doesn't show up in the notification applet anymore?
<cwillu_at_work> no; things are gradually moving over to the indicator applet
<cwillu_at_work> notification applet is just supposed to be used for notifications, and upstream has been getting fussy about that
<cwillu_at_work> so we basically have exactly the same thing, but we call it an indicator applet, and we put whatever we want in it, and they can't complain :p
<cwillu_at_work> indicator applet is a cleaner design internally as well I believe, so it's not _entirely_ political
<atrus> i'm just not sure what screen rotation had to do with indicators... or why the icon for the indicator applet would be a screen-resolution icon...
<cwillu_at_work> atrus, it's not
<cwillu_at_work> you understand what the notification applet is, right?
<cwillu_at_work> the indicator applet is basically _exactly_ the same thing
<cwillu_at_work> it's a container
<Some_Person> network manager still uses notification, right?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/extace/+bug/399565
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 399565 in fftw3 "extace crashed with SIGSEGV in fftw_execute()" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> hmm, should I mark that confirmed?
<atrus> cwillu_at_work: so what does empathy/evolution use for indicating new message status?
<cwillu_at_work> Some_Person, I believe so, although I'd expect that to switch at some point
<cwillu_at_work> atrus, I believe they use a little of both, but I could be mistaken
<Some_Person> I think it's silly to have 2 things that do exactly the same thing
<cwillu_at_work> Some_Person, yes, I already said as much
<atrus> cwillu_at_work: okay, so where is the logout option currently?
<cwillu_at_work> gnome has strong opinions on the proper use of the notification area though; specifically, that it's _not_ intended to be used as a "system tray"
<cwillu_at_work> atrus, it should be in the indicator-session-applet
<cwillu_at_work> :p
<atrus> oh, i see. indicator-session-applet isn't rendering any icons, so i couldn't tell that there were two parts to it.... also they're fixed horizontally, except it's on a narrow vertical panel. hrm.
<cwillu_at_work> ah, vertical panels are troublesome
<cwillu_at_work> I've got some patches I use (although I use wide vertical panels)
<cwillu_at_work> but yes, they're broken in all sorts of non-trivial ways
<atrus> okay, moving it to a horizontal panel... there's a "power" icon, and a blank clickable region next to to set status.
<cwillu_at_work> that should display your user name, although I think that's configurable somewhere
<atrus> hm. yeah, it's not showing anything.
<cwillu_at_work> the indicator session applet won't reorient for a vertical panel, one could probably file a bug report/feature request over that
<atrus> this explains why my last attempt at using lucid went so horribly wrong at least.
<atrus> well it's a regression...
<cwillu_at_work> gnome-panel really needs a sane way of specifying the orientation of a given applet though, as I've got examples of all 4 combinations on my desktop (vertical and horizontal panels, each with applets I'd prefer to be wide or tall)
<cwillu_at_work> it's a desktop regression, but a feature request for the particular applet
<oskude> ok, got some more tips on another channel. how do i know if a cd/dvd is in Rock Ridge format ? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_Ridge referring to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Policies#Implementation%20Details
<Okidesu> umm... where exactly is this fix released for plymouth? because i'm still getting that error ..
<cwillu_at_work> Okidesu, if it was just recently released, your archive may not have it yet;  if it's marked as released in upstream, there should be a second target with ubuntu's status
<Okidesu> cwillu_at_work well i'm using the main server ... but ok i guess i can wait and see :)
<BUGabundo> what?
<BUGabundo> another plymouth bug?
<BUGabundo> I just installed it two days
<BUGabundo> man I better purge it for good for this cycke
<Okidesu> oh god i need a good sci-fi movie =-=''
<Okidesu> ot a Syfy one lol
<Okidesu> btw if the kernel is locked does this mean that it will not get updated so i don't have to recompile drivers ?
<oskude> ok, it seems its a bug after all. as my dvd (with 99.9% probability) is not in Rock Ridge format and according to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Policies#Implementation%20Details it should work...
<oskude> but my only info is this http://www.cdrfaq.org/faq03.html#S3-5-2 and the dvd is from 2004
<oskude> i have no idea how to check if the dvd is in Rock Ridge format
 * oskude says its only a problem on his dvd and goes play ;P
<richthegeek> hey, the latest daily build (16th) doesn't boot... is this normal?
<vish> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<richthegeek> ?
<BUGabundo> richthegeek: in this devels stuff, breaking *is* normal
<BUGabundo> what ever *normal* is for you
<richthegeek> Do daily builds typically boot, ie should I report it as a bug or should I accept that it's life
<BUGabundo> yes, they usually boot
<BUGabundo> I don't recall one that didn't
<BUGabundo> but I've found several that would not install or login
<Spiderman28> I just upgraded last night and everything seems to be working fine except for a few things that I think are linked.  I am using an Asus c90s with a Nvidia 8600m graphics card.  First on boot and shutdown I get some garbled stuff instead of plymouth then when I get in I have no title bars on anything.  I have also checked the hardware drivers where it says "This driver is activated but not currently in use.". and the only way
<Spiderman28> to get the title bars back is to go to system/preferences/Appearance Visual Effects and select Extra then it looks for drivers and fixes it... I have to do this every time I boot. Sorry this was so long but I figured I would get it all out on the table right away.
<richthegeek> BUGabundo: so should I attempt to test it? I'm not a *nix dev
<BUGabundo> richthegeek: ot test tomorrow daily
<richthegeek> BUGabundo: k
<richthegeek> BUGabundo: not on a particularly esoteric setup (AMD X4 940, GTX 260, 8gb RAM, SSD drive)
<richthegeek> BUGabundo: and yes, it does run like effluent off a shovel
<richthegeek> Spiderman28: no idea sorry, either wait for a reply or use a fresh build to stop old/new conflicts
<bjsnider> richthegeek, that's awesome hardware dude, except for the cpu
<bjsnider> but you can't win em' all
<bjsnider> at least you're tossing lots of horsepower at it
<Spiderman28> yeah I've looked all over and it seems I may have to wait till beta.
<richthegeek> bjsnider: 4 cores at 3ghz, with a pretty big cache
<bjsnider> richthegeek, yes but it wasn't made by intel
<richthegeek> bjsnider: it's in the top 10 of all processors
<richthegeek> bjsnider: * commercially viable* processors, on a cross-test benchmark I mean
<richthegeek> bjsnider: and I paid half than I would've for an intel of the same power
<bjsnider> yep. i get it
<bjsnider> i always buy as much intel as possible to avoid issues with my os of choice
<DanaG>  argh, for some reason, (32-bit) wine keeps trying to load DRI drivers from /usr/lib/dri -- and then fails with Wrong ELFCLASS: ELF64.
<richthegeek> bjsnider: your OS of choice is?
<bjsnider> richthegeek, windows 95 se service pack 47
<richthegeek> bjsnider: not even sure if trolling..
<vladanian> Hey guys, are any of you running eclipse?
<vladanian> On lucid 64-bit
<richthegeek> neg
<vladanian> I can't get eclipse, installed from the repos or otherwise, to recognize update repos
<vladanian> On two different machines
<vladanian> and different networks
<richthegeek> is eclipse in the lucid repo?
<richthegeek> yes
<richthegeek> is it giving you any errors?
<vladanian> Yes, let me copy it
<DanaG> err:wave:wodPlayer_WriteMaxFrags Error in writing wavehdr. Reason: Resource temporarily unavailable
<DanaG> err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly
<DanaG> Wine fail.
<DanaG> Well, if a 32-bit Wine tries to load 64-bit drivers... well, it's no **** it's not going to work.
<bjsnider> DanaG, which opengl drivers are these?
<DanaG> Wine on 64-bit host tries to load DRI drivers from /usr/lib/dri/
<DanaG> ... and then fails with "wrong elfclass: ELF64"
<bjsnider> wouldn't happen if you were using the nvidia blob
<DanaG> Still, it's Wine failing.
<DanaG> If you need 32-bit drivers... it's STUPID to try to load them from the 64-bit drivers dir!
 * DanaG goes off to look for ice cream in the refrigerator.
<DanaG> Oh no, it's melted!
<bjsnider> i'll tell the wine guys
<balas> can anyone check if anyone has had any issues with a CMI8788 and lucid ?  i can't get mine to work.  lspci -v sees it, but only integrated sound is listed.
<balas> i think there's a bot that can check ?
<DanaG> Well, you should've had frozen yogurt instead... =þ
<DanaG> eh, my analogy doesn't quite work.
<vladanian> richthegeek, the error is always: Unable to connect to repository http://download.eclipse.org/releases/galileo/site.xml org.eclipse.equinox.internal.provisional.p2.core.ProvisionException
<vladanian> for whatever repo I'm trying to access
<vladanian> I was googling this and found similar errors around when the eclipse project was updating from one version to another -- but I tested last on Sat and the error is the same -- I imagine more people would be crowing if this issue was on eclipse's end
<vladanian> I had these errors with the lucid package, and just tried aptana studio, which is based on eclipse, and same errors
<richthegeek> vladanian: probably to do with lucid being an alpha then... guess you'll just have to wait until release
<richthegeek> vladanian: it might be that the Eclipse version in lucid is prerelease
<richthegeek> vladanian: I suppose you could rollback
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/aHTWsbUZ
<DanaG> wine died.
<vladanian> richthegeek, I'm getting the same error with aptana studio  -- just using their tarball
<richthegeek> and you tried it on two different installs of lucid? or two different networks?
<yofel> vladanian: is the eclipse version from the eclipse site giving that error too?
<bjsnider> vladanian, doesn't sound like the url it's trying to download from actually exists
<yofel> hm, yeah, could be a server issue too
<vladanian> yofel, I'll try with the version from their site.
<DanaG> fixme:wave:wodOpen unimplemented format: WAVE_FORMAT_ADPCM
<vladanian> bjsnider, I believe it's correct -- the addressed configured is this: http://download.eclipse.org/releases/galileo/
<vladanian> When you visit it, it tells you it's the update repo
<vladanian> the error does mention site.xml, but that's something that eclipse is adding or looking for on its own
<DanaG> LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/lib/dri:/usr/lib32/dri/
<DanaG> ah, added that to /etc/environment/
<vladanian> yofel, the eclipse version straight off the site gives the same error
<yofel> ok, then it's either a server or configuration issue
<vladanian> when I run from the terminal the recurring error is: org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpMethodDirector executeWithRetry
<vladanian> INFO: I/O exception (java.net.ConnectException) caught when processing request: Invalid argument
<bjsnider> what is eclipse?
<yofel> bjsnider: err... a quite popular IDE? (as long as we aren't talking about the sun at least)
<vladanian> :)
<DanaG> Interesting... HL2DM under Wine "Works" (to some degree) with the ATI open-source drivers... but only as long as audio in Wine is entirely disabled.
<vladanian> richthegeek, yofel, bjsnider -- interestingly, I solved my problem by uninstalling openjdk packages and installing the sun-java6 ones
<yofel> vladanian: LOL, file a bug about openjdk ^^
<kklimonda> heh, Ubuntu could really use an awesome IDE for GNOME development..
<DanaG> oh, and if wine audio is enabled... hl2dm starting just plain hangs.
<atrus> empathy is running in lucid... how do i view the contact list?
<atrus> i have a menu with my status in it, and a menu with shutdown/logout... and then the indicator-applet just has screen geometry settings... so i'm not sure where the empathy menu item went to.
<atrus> i'm assuming that's wrong :)
<arand> For the boot splash, is there a text and graphical version?
<DanaG> ah, weird:
<DanaG> xorg-edgers doesn't have updated versions of the 32-bit GL stuff!
<arand> Bleh, still seing the plymouth-crash-on-enter..
<rww> arand: what do you mean by "text and graphical version"? If you mean "can you turn off the shiny graphics stuff?" then yes. Remove plymouth and plymouth-x11
 * maxb bemoans the lack of fsck progress displays
<arand> there seems to be a graphical and text version of the plymouth boot splash...
 * yofel agrees with maxb
<DanaG> my gripe: the dots look like a progress bar that "lies" -- it goes from 0% to 100% over and over.
<arand> DanaG: Just saw someone complaining about that in -devel :)
<yofel> indeed, only one colored moving dot would be better
<DanaG> yeah, it should "throb", not lie.
<DanaG> oh, and I do still think the "superscript" logo looks like "registered trademark" symbol.
<BUGabundo> ohhh maxb is back?
<maxb> mountall has just checked my fs, found errors, claimed that it's "skipping it at user request", and started checking the same fs again :-(
<BUGabundo> :p
<maxb> Something weird happened to my connection
<BUGabundo> I bet
<BUGabundo> you were missed maxb
<maxb> ?
<Machtin> i need a text normalizer.. i tried convmv but that won't work: "ascii doesn't cover all needed characters for:" - any suggestions?
<Machtin> oh, forget it.. i'm just an idiot. :/
<maxb> Hmm, now mountall is fscking the same partition for the third time in a row
<DanaG> ugh, with audio enabled, steam / hl2dm doesn't get past the intro videos to reach the menu.
<DanaG> It just hangs.
 * DanaG gives up on Wine.
<charlie-tca__> If 32bit Xubuntu upgraded real easy from karmic, will I be sorry for trying the same thing in 64bit?
<crimsun> DanaG: which version of wine? which backend?
<crimsun> charlie-tca__: "maybe?"
<DanaG> wine-1.1.40
<DanaG> backend: alsa.
<DanaG> with pulseaudio and without -- either way hangs.
 * charlie-tca__ thinks "that's what I like, a real solid maybe"
<DanaG> "without" being "under pasuspender"
<DanaG> wait, interesting...
<crimsun> err. Well, if you use pasuspender, you should probably use the oss backend.
<DanaG> it seems this time hl2dm started... but the screen is invisible.
<charlie-tca__> crimsun: I got a really stupid bug I told the reporters to redo as pulseaudio bug. It is causing abiword to fail?
<DanaG> I'd much rather run it though PA -- since that's my preferred way of doing everything.
<crimsun> charlie-tca__: does it involve pa_tls_set() in the trace?
<charlie-tca__> let me look
<DanaG> mmap() failed: Cannot allocate memory
<DanaG> Assertion 'b' failed at pulsecore/memblock.c:451, function pa_memblock_acquire(). Aborting.
<DanaG> wine: Assertion failed at address 0xf7781430 (thread 004f), starting debugger...
<charlie-tca__> yup
<crimsun> charlie-tca__: hmm, which version of abiword? 2.6.ish?
<charlie-tca__> yup
<crimsun> that is *so* *not* *a* *pulse* bug
<charlie-tca__> NOOOO
<charlie-tca__> so it is abiword?
<charlie-tca__> I'll upstream it then
<DanaG> weird... and this time, the menu is visible.
<charlie-tca__> no
<rww> crimsun: something tells me you're frustrated ;P
<DanaG> and this time, it died in r600_dri
<crimsun> abiword or one of its libraries is calling xmlCleanupParser() multiple times, and that is clearly an abuse of libxml2
<charlie-tca__> one user removed pa and the bug went away
<crimsun> charlie-tca__: it's already fixed in 2.8.ish or whatever Lucid ships
<charlie-tca__> good to hear. That's even better
<DanaG> I actually AM a fan of pulseaudio.
<DanaG> Makes multi-device audio-handling awesome.
<crimsun> the effect is that xmlCleanupParser() attempts to call out of a thread that no longer is mapped, and *boom*, the next thing to hit is pulse
<crimsun> I've been going through the Lucid archive fixing these bugs
<crimsun>    * src/{fpm_file,main}.c: Don't splatter xmlCleanupParser() everywhere;
<crimsun>      call it once when the app exits. Not only is the former wrong
<crimsun>      according to the huge warning in libxml2's parser.c, but doing so
<crimsun>      makes it look like PulseAudio is (incorrectly) the culprit
<crimsun>      (LP: #428702).
<charlie-tca__> Okay. I fixed it
<crimsun> seriously, if you see a pa_tls_set -> boom in the stack trace, it *isn't* a pulse bug. Go punch the other app in the eyes.
<charlie-tca__> I can do that. Thanks for letting me know.
<crimsun> np!
<DanaG> it also spews err:wave:wodPlayer_WriteMaxFrags Error in writing wavehdr. Reason: Resource temporarily unavailable
<IdleOne> http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/03/16/ubuntu-global-jam-time-to-rock-the-house/
<crimsun> maco: the runes are on the KarmicCaveats page of DebuggingSoundProblems
<blizzow> I just got the thinkpad edge and installed Ubuntu.  There are a couple of problems though.  1)  I plug in my headphones and sound still comes out of the machine, not out of the headphones.  2)  The wireless (realtek 8192 se) is still b0rked, even though I thought kernel >2.6.31 had support for the 8192 series cards.  Anyone here know if there is a setting that can be tweaked for the headphones and/or a way to enable the realtek wireless?
<blizzow> I did try the realtek driver that is on realtek's site, but that thing only sees a couple of my available wifi networks.  Worse yet, it won't connect to any wifi.
<DanaG> r8192se.... it should be in-kernel in Lucid; just needs the firmware.
<DanaG> I've found I get far far better performance with ndiswrapper, though.
<DanaG> FAR better.
<DanaG> And 3 watts lower power usage, too.
<mdlueck> Anyone know of services that use lsb start_daemon? I am seeing that work wrong since 9.10 and persists in today's daily ISO.
<blizzow> DanaG: I've never used ndiswrapper, I'm kind of against it on principle.  Is it difficult to set up?
<mdlueck> So wanted to install a package that also uses start_daemon and see if it does the same wrong thing with another package. Suggestions anyone?
<Jordan_U> blizzow: Have you tried linux-backports-wireless or a vanilla upstream kernel?
<blizzow> Jordan_U: nope, I just got Lucid installed on the box and these were the problems I have found right away.
<blizzow> I'm actually less worried about the wireless, and more worried about the headphone jack.  I was wondering if maybe there is a Pulse or Alsa setting.
<DanaG> there's an alsa backports-modules thingy, too.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and the "kernel-ppa" kernels all have STAGING entirely disabled (as well as the already-stable CONFIG_RICOH_MMC )!
<DanaG> so, they're not useful on my systems.
<DanaG> I don't remember exactly what I had to do for ndiswrapper, but anyway, you can find "howto" things online.
<crimsun> blizzow: use ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev's linux-alsa-driver-modules
<mdlueck> Anyone else not able to connect to Samba servers using Nautilus in recent Lucid builds?
<dupondje> mdlueck: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/532024 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532024 in gvfs "gvfsd-smb-brows uses 100% cpu after selecting Places-->Network" [Low,Incomplete]
<mdlueck> dupondje: Reading to see if it is the same as the bug I opened...
<mdlueck> Which is... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/538250
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 538250 in nautilus "Creating a GUI shortcut to a Samba share, password dialog never appears, PID's stuck in process list" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-17
<tking> Is there any information available for getting the intel GMA500/Poulsbo graphics chipset working?
<tking> I've done it on Hardy and Karmic, but google doesn't show much information for Lucid.
<LOGAN> I heard about the April fools joke in the making related to lucid  :)
<tking> I usually lock myself in the panic room on april 1st to avoid the crap that goes on.
<tking> Same with Christmas, Easter, Thanksgiving, New Year's, etc.
<LOGAN> I suspect the moving of the buttons issue could be a good one
<LOGAN> else I'll just cry for real :)
<LOGAN> if they need to move it, make the normal lay out default and let the people who just got their first macs change it to the other side :)
<tking> LOGAN, who are you talking to and what are you talking about
<LOGAN> tking the issue they want to move the close, minimize, mazimize buttons to top left of the window
<LOGAN> and to who..
<LOGAN> beats me
<LOGAN> where is the discussion channel for lucid? (I was under the impression it was this room)
<tking> I saw this switch.
<tking> Just give people a checkbox to change it back.
<tking> Why change it for no reason.
<tking> *hackers get bored*
<tking> *vomit out the abomination that is gnome shell*
<LOGAN> why not make the 'new' way optional
<LOGAN> haha
<DanaG> In fact, the buttons are wrong even for Mac!
<LOGAN> yeah
<LOGAN> my best bet is an april fools joke, my second is mac fanboys. and third... hmm
<LOGAN> I switch much between buntu and windows
<LOGAN> hopefully it will be a non issue when its released
<DanaG> Well, the impression I get is that the people who made it that way are FORCING it on everybody.
<LOGAN> there's rumors of some innovative thing coming to the right side
<tking> how many gnome developers does it take to hear the collective screaming of their userbase
<LOGAN> none
<charlie-tca__> If it was really being forced, you would not be able to move it. You can move the buttons now using gconf
<LOGAN> lol
<tking> charlie-tca__, lol gconf
<DanaG> As it is, it IS forcibly changed the first time.
<DanaG> ... even if you don't even use those themes!
<LOGAN> charlie-tca__: if it was optional, people who like it on the left side could optionally change it
<bjsnider> tking, why don't you go and complain in the gnome-shell channel rather than here?
<DanaG> This isn't even a gnome-shell thing!
<charlie-tca__> So can those who prefer it on the right. That is really a dead argument
<DanaG> It's just an Ubuntu thing!
<tking> bjsnider, I gave it as an example.
<tking> Halp: Is there a preferred way to install GMA500 drivers for Lucid?
<bjsnider> an example of what, precisely?
<LOGAN> charlie-tca__: qwll my opinion is if a minority wants it it should be the optional way, the mayority would be the defauld
<charlie-tca__> everybody has an opinion
<LOGAN> minority wins then
<charlie-tca__> Of course, everybody has a mouth, eyes, ears, ...
<LOGAN> charlie-tca__: maybe kununtu then
<MFen> is there anything better than add-apt-repository? that command is basically crippled for me, it only works on launchpad ppa's
<MFen> basically a one-line "install this new apt repo", so i can put it into documentation for my ubuntu users
<MFen> hmm
<MFen> how evil would it be for a postinst script in a .deb to add another package repo
<waltercool> someone knows where is ubuntuone configuration files located? I just have a bug (reported) and i wanna try again
<ajnewbold> I've never upgraded to a .04 release; is it easy to further upgrade to .10 when it's out? will I ever need to reinstall from physical media or can all future updates be done through the update-manager?
<arand> ajnewbold: in theory, it should be possible to upgrade througout the whole version spectrum.
<ajnewbold> arand: cool :)
<waltercool> dammn... noone knows
<yofel> waltercool: ~/.config/ubuntuone/ maybe?
<Pici> ajnewbold: The version numbers just coorispond to the month that the release was, they don't mean anything else.
<ajnewbold> Pici: ah, interesting
<ajnewbold> I'm trying the upgrade to lucid now
<arand> I've heard about people that have upgraded from 5.something. But upgrades will always be different from clean installs, since all old applications aren't removed.
<ajnewbold> arand: makes sense that apps aren't removed, but the core OS stuff, kernel, etc --- will those bits be identical among systems that have been upgraded vs. clean installs?
 * ajnewbold blinks at the "Support for some applications ended" list
<ZykoticK9> ajnewbold, there are difference between upgrades and fresh installs - for instance people who upgraded to Karmic don't get ext4 root partitions or grub2...
<arand> ajnewbold: depends on definiting of "core", kernel yes, grub1->2 will be held back on upgrade, e.g.
<ajnewbold> interesting
<ajnewbold> I can see why fresh installs might be the way to go then
<ajnewbold> is there a super-easy way to back up personal settings and tweaks before doing a clean install?  or do I have to just know all of the names of those .foorc files and such?
<arand> The ext thing is mainly since upgrading the filesystem isn't really a thing you do on-the-fly...
<hanasaki> does 10.4 have the gdm config back in the gui?
<arand> ajnewbold: copy whole ~
<ajnewbold> arand: ah, that makes sense :)
<ajnewbold> as you can tell, I'm somewhat new to this :)
<ZykoticK9> hanasaki, it's the same as karmic -- there is a gdmsetup2 (or similar) that adds some of the features back
<arand> hanasaki: No, gdm2config exist.
 * ajnewbold wonders what the odds are of wifi still working after the 10.04 update
<hanasaki> arand:  I do not understand... you mean the file is gdm2config not gdmsetup2?
<ZykoticK9> hanasaki, arand is correct with the name
<hanasaki> thanks
<arand> ajnewbold: that's why you want the separate /home, so you can simply reinstall the root fs and apply the old /home with all the user-application-specific configs.
<hanasaki> how do you get gdm to come up with Xvnc?
<waltercool> yofel, is deleted... but i still without create a new profile
<hanasaki> all I get is  a grey X display empty
<yofel> waltercool: then I don't know, you could ask in #ubuntuone
<ZykoticK9> hanasaki, i've never used it, but you might want to check out x11vnc
<hanasaki> hmmm whts that
<ZykoticK9> !info x11vnc
<arand> hanasaki: actually I was wrong: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gdm2setup/+archive/gdm2setup
<waltercool> yofel, wow... exists... thanks xD
<ubottu> x11vnc (source: x11vnc): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (lucid), package size 1447 kB, installed size 2604 kB
<ajnewbold> does anyone know if the new branding stuff that was announced recently is present in the current 10.04 alpha?
<ZykoticK9> ajnewbold, yes
<ajnewbold> nice
<ZykoticK9> ajnewbold, or not...
<ajnewbold> oh?
<hanasaki> ZykoticK9:  thanks.. but I need  a headless vnc server for X only . not to attach to an existing Xsession
<ajnewbold> I think it looks nice :)
<ajnewbold> though it looks like the panel notification stuff is being very mac-like
<ajnewbold> the wifi icon especially :)
<ZykoticK9> hanasaki, i don't use vnc, so i'm really not the person to "know" - but i've read others using that package, thought i'd pass it along.  good luck man.
<hanasaki> ok thanks
<tking> Has anyone here dealt with the GMA500/Poulsbo chipset on Lucid?
<DanaG> !info xvnc
<ubottu> Package xvnc does not exist in lucid
<hanasaki> lol x11vnc requires removing beagle
<hanasaki> !info Xvnc
<ubottu> Package Xvnc does not exist in lucid
<hanasaki> hmmmm
<hanasaki> nuts!
<tking> !info xVNC
<ubottu> Package xVNC does not exist in lucid
<tking> lets try every combination
<DanaG> anyway, there's a way to make gdm use a virtual, vnc-based X server.
<hanasaki> that really is a bummer
<hanasaki> brb
<ZykoticK9> DanaG, you looking for x11vnc?  that's what i already suggested...  not what they're looking for?
<hanasaki> any idea why Xvnc was removed from lucid?
<mdlueck> Between today's ISO and 20100312's VirtualBox's guest add-in Graphics driver has gotten broken. Anyone seen this?
<mdlueck> Install the guest add-ins, reboot, fails to start X, starts in low-res mode
<mdlueck> hanasaki: What is Xvnc? A vnc server, client?
<ZykoticK9> mdlueck, are you using the OSE version of VBox (the one from the Ubuntu repo)?  I don't seem to be having that issue with the version direct from Oracle.
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: From the VB repo, I will look up the version I have... "the latest"
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: Running on Ubuntu 9.04 host OS
<wrst> Hi, I'm trying out lucid x64 and all was well until this weekend. I have no gdm and can't start gnome after logging in from the console. I haven't found anything googling just wondering if I'm the only one :)
<bjsnider> oracle? it's sun, not oracle
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, check again - it's now Oracle's VBox
<hanasaki>  Xvnc - the X VNC server
<ZykoticK9> they've upgraded the logo's and everything
<mdlueck> bjsnider: Have you not heard the news... chomp chomp...
<bjsnider> what skullduggery is that?
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: 3.1.4-57640_Ubuntu_jaunty is the version
<ZykoticK9> mdlueck, jaunty?  are you using Lucid?
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: Lucid as a guest OS
<DanaG1> !find soap/lite.pm
<ubottu> Package/file soap/lite.pm does not exist in lucid
<thiebaude> after I install ubuntu 10.04 where is the best place to getd rivers for nvidia 8400 gs?
<ZykoticK9> mdlueck, not sure man - haven't heard of the guest additions breaking... 3.1.4 is certainly the right version of VBox to be using.
<thiebaude> drivers
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: K, thanks, I will log it... works with the 20100312 ISO, does not work with 20100316 ISO
<yofel> thiebaude: just install them from jockey? (nvidia-current)
<bjsnider> thiebaude, jockey
<DanaG1> !find lite.pm
<ubottu> File lite.pm found in bioperl, eekboek, libcgi-session-perl, libprophet-perl, pike7.6-core
<bjsnider> it will recommend nvidia-current
<thiebaude> yofel, where is jockey at?
<yofel> thiebaude: the 'hardware drivers' app
<bjsnider> it's hardware drivers manager
<thiebaude> ok thanks guys
<thiebaude> sorry for the dumb question , have been using ubuntu since 6.06
<mdlueck> DanaG1: Seems like you are fishing for a package of SoapLITE. I just install that via some Perl package manager, not via a .deb
<bjsnider> the 8400 gs was the one that could have one of two gpus
<mdlueck> DanaG1: I have links to the instructions if that would help...
<thiebaude> wonder when the nvidia problem will be resolved
<bjsnider> what problem?
<thiebaude> the 196 drivers
<bjsnider> nvidia released a new blob last night
<bjsnider> fixes it
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> cool
<thiebaude> thanks bj
<thiebaude> time for me to install then
<bjsnider> alberto will be packaging it very soon for lucid
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: Any ideas which package I should log the VB guest video driver trouble against?
<arand> I see the preferences menu is getting clogged again...
<ZykoticK9> mdlueck, no idea sorry
<thiebaude> so after i install 10.04 let the hardware drivers notification come up and choose current driver?
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: thanks
<DanaG1> anyway, it's missing on armel, but present on i386 and amd64.
<ZykoticK9> mdlueck, and you say the difference is just which Lucid Daily you use that causes it.
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: Correct, worked with 20100312 ISO, does not work with 20100316 ISO
<ZykoticK9> mdlueck, very weird, good luck man
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: so it should be fairly simple to track down what changed that broke it... thinking to log it against some xorg package
<DanaG1> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-next/
<ZykoticK9> mdlueck, i'd guess virtualbox-guest-additions or just virtualbox-ose would probably be more appropriate
<DanaG1> HMM, newest there is from the March second.
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: Except I installed VB via the vendor repo, not the Ubuntu repo
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: And that build has not changed in a few weeks...
<hanasaki> !find vncserver
<ubottu> Found: libvncserver-dev, libvncserver0, libvncserver0-dbg, tightvncserver
<ZykoticK9> mdlueck, sorry was AFK - if that's the case i guess you could try and report it against the kernel (doubt it will get any attention if you aren't using the OSE of VBox though) plus i think something else must be at play, as it's certainly working for me.  Best of luck man.
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: You are running a current build of VB OSE from the vendor repo, installed Lucid daily today as a guest, and the guest video drivers work for you?
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: I am pretty sure I am running VB OSE
<ZykoticK9> mdlueck, sorry man it would take me too long to download the daily - don't have a very fast internet connection -- i'm NOT use OSE, i'm using the version from Sun/Oracle
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: aaaahhh, so we have some diffs in our environments then.
<ZykoticK9> mdlueck, but my system's both host and guest are Lucid and both are totally up to date (should be similar to the daily)
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: At the VB site, could install via two paths, I am pretty sure I chose the OSE path
<ZykoticK9> mdlueck, OSE doesn't support USB in VM's so i use the PUEL (the other) version
<charlie-tca__> hmmm, difference is that if something got deleted from the daily image and/or moved out of main, it did not happen in the installed copy
<arand> mdlueck: I'm using a karmic-ose-host lucid-guest, and here the guest utils seems to work fine... So is the issue with the vbox version?
<charlie-tca__> example: in an upgrade done today, karmic to lucid, I can use the cd drive
<charlie-tca__> In a fresh install done today, the cd drive is missing from /media and /etc/fstab
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: Oh, seems I am NOT running the OSE build from the vendor repo
<ZykoticK9> charlie-tca__, no cdrom in today's build?!  oops
<mdlueck> arand: Just was working a few days ago on daily builds, not on today's build
<charlie-tca__> correct
<Dr_Willis> Once when installing from a usb-flash drive.. it improperly did not make the cdrom entries in fstab and /media
<charlie-tca__> Can not use the drive today without mounting it in terminal
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: USB works for me in VM's, so that was a clue
<charlie-tca__> Hum, that was 6 installs today
<Dr_Willis> Is there even an entry in fstab any more? ive never noticed
<Dr_Willis> No cdrom entry in fstab here.
<ZykoticK9> mdlueck, if you have USB support then you are NOT using OSE version of VBox, you are using the PUEL version (direct from Sun/Oracle)
<ZykoticK9> charlie-tca__, Dr_Willis no cdrom entry in fstab here either
<charlie-tca__> Can you play a music cd or read a data cd?
<charlie-tca__> Do you have an entry in /media for cdrom?
<charlie-tca__> bug 539731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539731 in udev "[Lucid] cdrom drive not recognized automatically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539731
<MajorAstr> how is flash should I be excited
<ZykoticK9> charlie-tca__, once a data cd is mounted (automounts correctly), then i have an entry in /media
<charlie-tca__> Could not mount any today
<charlie-tca__> fresh install
<ZykoticK9> charlie-tca__, i'm not using daily though
<robertzaccour> how do i get the minimize maximize close buttons on the left side in google chrome?
<anichols> How is everyone testing the alpha, anyway?  I can't imagine burning the CD and installing that way would be the best way to test an alpha...
<MajorAstr> what improvements does lucid have
<richthegeek> sorry to bother you guys for the 50th time today it seems.... how do I switch back to the Nouveau driver if I have had the nvidia propietary drivers since before upgrade, and will they work with a GTX260?
<charlie-tca__> exactly. The difference between a fresh install from today's image and the installation that has been running and kept up-to-date
<ZykoticK9> robertzaccour, doubt you could without modifying the chromium source code
<tcsoccerman> MajorAstr, supposedly there is ipod touch support as a start
<robertzaccour> i like firefox because it integrates well and i like chrome for its speed. wish i could have both lol
<charlie-tca__> richthegeek: should be able to go to hardware drivers, select the driver in use, select remove
<MajorAstr> you mean I can sync and everthing
<richthegeek> charlie-tca__: right ok
<tcsoccerman> *supposedly
<ChogyDan> robertzaccour: I like chrome's layout
<arand> anichols: cd-rw, usb..., but atm I'm only glancing at it through vbox, since I don't have much time for testing..
<tcsoccerman> it is recognized and you can play files off of it but syncing is currently buggy
<robertzaccour> ChogyDan, chrome is my preferred browser, however i wish it would integrate with the themes i have
<MajorAstr> ubuntu 9.04 is really stable for me very robust
<anichols> Bcause I'm thinking of giving the beta a test when it's released on Thursday.... arand: How would you get it on USB?  Just load the ISO directly, or unpack it in some way?
<robertzaccour> 9.04 is the best distro so far imo
<ZykoticK9> robertzaccour, +1
<DanaG> usb-creator can make a liveusb... or you can just actually INSTALL to a usb-stick.
<ZykoticK9> robertzaccour, until Lucid is final of course ;)
<arand> anichols: either use the usb creator in ubuntu or unetbootin
<robertzaccour> lucid has the best look so far
<ZykoticK9> robertzaccour, -1 = 0
<robertzaccour> although i really think xubuntu has the best default theme
<robertzaccour> even though they haven't got a new one yet
<arand> True, 9.04 was golden, though I stand by karmic for looks, lucid included
<MajorAstr> 9.04 is very good which version had issues with flash and intel chips etc
<robertzaccour> kubuntu lucid with kde 4.4 is pretty fast and comparable to gnome, but i don't like the layout. it seems everything is "in the way" lol
<MajorAstr> I remeber it really made me lose hope in u ubuntu but  9.04 everything works great snappy Nd everything
<anichols> arand: So, download the ISO and use usb-creator to make the USB stick a live-cd so I can trial it that way?
<robertzaccour> 9.10 was more like a step backwards compared to 9.04
<ZykoticK9> robertzaccour, i have personally come to believe that 9.10 was simply a pre-beta of Lucid, it introduced many of the features we are seeing in Lucid
<arand> anichols: yea, but an installed
<yofel> imho 9.10 was more like a technology preview, lots of pretty unstable new groundwork stuff like grub2 or upstart
<yofel> ZykoticK9: +1 :)
<anichols> How much of a change will I see between Hardy and Lucid?
<arand> anichols: yea, but an installed system would be a better test though.
<tking> anichols, your head may asplode wear a helmet
<robertzaccour> yes karmic is very unstable at times lol
<anichols> arand: Only way I'd do a full out install, though, arand, is if I pull my current HD and slot in a blank 250 gig.
<robertzaccour> i think it should have been called kinky koala lol
<IdleOne> anichols: in lucid they will be using fairy dust and unicorns to do all the magic :-)
<mdlueck> anichols: Fasten your seat belt!
<anichols> IdleOne: Seriously...since I haven't touched anything more up-to-date than Hardy, since Hardy's the current LTS..though I am interested in Lucid.
<arand> anichols: no space left eh?
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: I agree with your thought about 9.10... I recall with horror 7.10
<MajorAstr> I am running the latest version of ubuntu 9.10 this one has no issuses it was the version before this one that didn't work well
<anichols> arand: Not on this drive, no...especially after I pull the files off my external SATA, take it apart, and swap drives....which is my intent when Lucid goes LTS.
<IdleOne> anichols: I think you will be pleasantly surprised. I have been using lucid now for a week and it is very stable. except for a couple of minor bugs which are more wish list type things.
<IdleOne> like being able to use my mouse wheel to control volume
<anichols> IdleOne: I heard some people compare Lucid to Windows 7, in comparison to Hardy as the Ubuntu version of Windows XP...is the change that drastic, or more so?
<IdleOne> hmm not sure the Win 7 is an accurate one
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, have you notice re volume that once you click it and get the dropdown the wheel will work if you pointer is over the level - weird
<robertzaccour> ZykoticK9, i don't think 9.10 should have left alpha, it was really bad on my system
<IdleOne> win7 comparison*
<mdlueck> anichols: XP to Win7 is more major than Hardy to Lucid
<anichols> mdlueck: Thank you.
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: ha! I did not but that is still not optimal imho
<ZykoticK9> robertzaccour, there where certainly some "issues" with karmic, thus my feelings about the pre-beta
<IdleOne> I dont want to have to click. just hover and scroll
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, optimal - no
<robertzaccour> i wish i could change the chrome buttons to the left side. maybe i can in chromium, never tried that browser before
<MajorAstr> when officail beta for lucid
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: I guess I need to update that bug I posted, thanks for the info
<yofel> MajorAstr: 18th
<ZykoticK9> MajorAstr, 3 days
<mdlueck> anichols: Hardy had gdm, 9.10 and 10.04 have that new X thingy, as one quick example
<MajorAstr> ok nice I am looking forward
<robertzaccour> ZykoticK9, yeah right, like the screen brightness flickering up and down to the point of crashing the system from a few minutes to total freeze, and not being able to enable wireless drivers etc
<ZykoticK9> MajorAstr, my bad - 2 days
<MajorAstr> what is. x thingy
<MajorAstr> ok
<mdlueck> MajorAstr: The replacement for gdm, forget its name
<charlie-tca__> plymouth and xsplash
<basix> when is Beta 1 going to be released?
<MajorAstr> is it nice
<ZykoticK9> mdlueck, gdm is still there
<anichols> mdlueck: What is GDM?  I'm still new to Ubuntu in general...trying to figure things out.  Always been self-taught when it comes to computers, ever since the Trash-80 Model 100
<anichols> basix: Thursday
<ZykoticK9> basix, 2 days - with authority this time ;)
<mdlueck> anichols: gdm = Gnome Display Manager
<basix> woo hoo =D
<charlie-tca__> anichols: gdm is where you log in
<arand> robertzaccour: just the wm buttons, or the tab ones?
<robertzaccour> i'm completely self taught with linux. i started out with 6.04 i think and just googled/chatted my way to learning stuff
<basix> anichols, ZykoticK9: how stable is Alpha3?
<robertzaccour> i didn't have sound for the first year or so lol
<basix> robertzaccour, i feel ya =)
<anichols> basix: I do not know, haven't tried Lucid yet, personally, but planning on it.
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: seems bug #521046 has already been updated with the info and it seems it is going to be fixed to work when hovering over the speaker icon
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521046 in libindicator "can't change audio using mouse wheel" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521046
<yofel> basix: still a few issues, but it's shaping up nicely
<anichols> robertzaccour: It's the best way to learn.
<basix> =D
<mdlueck> ZykoticK9: But in 9.10 the welcome screen changed, and I read that it was caused by a gdm to "something" change over...
<robertzaccour> arand, wm preferrably, tabs are fine like they are
<ZykoticK9> basix, i have certainly run into a few "bugs" but have only had 1 freeze (others have not been so lucky)
<basix> ZykoticK9, =(
<robertzaccour> anichols, not the fastest way but usually the best haha
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, I really hope so
 * basix is torrenting Alpha3 =D
<arand> robertzaccour: "use system title bar and borders" in options?
<robertzaccour> i wonder if Ubuntu will ever become a "rolling release"
<anichols> robertzaccour: It's how I learned DOS/Windows in the first place...and how I'm ending up with Ubuntu now.
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: same here. I mean it is not a show stopper but more of an annoyance
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, i hear that
<IdleOne> robertzaccour: I doubt it will
<robertzaccour> i really like the current xubuntu theme the best
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, you guys in Montreal planning a big release party (sorry for the freaking you out the other day with the "Vive la QC Libre" thing, i'm from Ottawa BTW)
<mdlueck> IdleOne: One sort of major bug that started at 9.10 is that one program's service will not fork on boot up, but will fork when started manually.
<Fudge> hi, im using lucid alpha3 and when i watch a movie bout 20mins it locks up and just now tarring a file it locke dup again. woudl it be hardware related or the os?
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: yes ubuntu-qc is planning a release party and we have Global jam comming up next week also :)
<anichols> Fudge: Try doing the same thing in Hardy.  If the problem recurs it's hardware, otherwise it's an OS glitch.
<ZykoticK9> Fudge, it could be either...
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: you should try to make it out
<robertzaccour> i remember a day or 2 ago in lucid it started up with a black screen and resembled command line. didn't know what to do so i just installed 9.04 again and tried the lucid again a day or 2 later
<anichols> Fudge: You take alot of risks with alphas and betas, after all.
<Fudge> i dont have hardy installed
<robertzaccour> what should i do when it boots up like that or has an error and doesn't go to anything at all?
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, if my car was working i would seriously consider it -- busing there... not so much
<Fudge> oh im aware of bleeding edge, thats ok but just wondered why it does it
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: haha didn't freak me out really. I was just looked out the window to see if you were outside lol
<robertzaccour> like for example: error, missing libraries, or somethin like that
<mdlueck> Fudge: even drop back to jaunty and retest, not all the way back to hardy
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, lol
<yofel> robertzaccour: come here for help ;) you first need to determine the exact cause to decide the correct fix
<Fudge> actually im using vinux, its a visually impaired friendly version of ubuntu
<anichols> Fudge: Just the alpha-version of an OS?  *sighs*  Never rely on an alpha as your only OS.  Even a beta isn't reliable.  I'd only trial it via LiveCD or as a second partition, to be honest.
<Fudge> could try jaunty i guess, with accessible install but not sure how easy ubiquity is with orca to use
<robertzaccour> yofel, i have one computer and no partitions lol with an OS i don't tend to have more than one, i kinda dive into things
<Fudge> see how it goes thanks for advice :D
<anichols> Fudge: You could always wait a month and a half for the LTS version of Lucid, if you want to struggle with it.
<yofel> robertzaccour: I run lucid as the primary OS here too (but with backups)
<robertzaccour> yofel, maybe i should partition it with a previous release and just remove the partition after the final release day
<Fudge> well ive been following our develepors alpha beta releases to iron out vinux bugs that arent related to ubuntu too
<anichols> robertzaccour: I always run multiple partitions, it makes drive imaging (backups) easier.  Only issue is right now my laptop's 250 meg is full. :P
<anichols> robertzaccour: Besides, if a filesystem crashes, I don't lose everything.
<anichols> Does Lucid come with better gamepad support than Hardy does?
<robertzaccour> anichols, i'm using only 3GB of hard drive space currently
<robertzaccour> i wish i could use my ps3 controller as a mouse lol
<anichols> robertzaccour: I'm using 95% of my 250GB internal, and barely a gig on the external.
 * IdleOne is using 4.36GB at the moment for install
<IdleOne> but I also have a lot of crap installed lol
<robertzaccour> which brings up somethin really offtopic. if ps3 consoles push the limits to full hd, how would it be possible to launch a new console before higher hd sets are on the market?
<anichols> robertzaccour: Actually, I've been toying with the idea of writing a driver for PS3 controllers in Ubuntu, so you can map the controls to keyboard actions and mouse movements.
<robertzaccour> anichols, wow you got lots of stuff lol
<robertzaccour> anichols, that would so rock :D
<anichols> robertzaccour: Indeed...and if I had a DVD burner, I'd burn it and push it all into a library instead of on my laptop drive.
<ZykoticK9> ZykoticK9, is using 102G on / (but have a lot of commercial games installed)
<robertzaccour> anichols, if you do please make it a simple .deb package so i don't get lost and confused :p lol
<anichols> robertzaccour: To be honest, I don't know how to make .deb packages....yet.
<robertzaccour> anichols, you can get an external dvd drive
<IdleOne> anichols: #ubuntu-dev can help you with that :)
<IdleOne> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<IdleOne> there is more info
<Spirits-Sight> How do you use a source thats from 9.10 in Lucid?
<anichols> robertzaccour: I was planning on releasing it as a .rar file, all you'd need to do is decompress it and run the binary.  As long as the app is open, the driver runs in tandem with the GUI/config manager.
<robertzaccour> yeah anichols make us ps3 owners support for the ps3 controller as a mouse :D
<yofel> Spirits-Sight: you mean a package or...?
<anichols> robertzaccour: Somewhat akin to the original setup for the NYKO AirFlo EX.
<Spirits-Sight> yofel: yes a package
<robertzaccour> anichols, so it would be just extract, paste a simple command, then update?
<robertzaccour> anichols, i don't know what nyko is
<ZykoticK9> robertzaccour, i've had my PS2 controller function as a mouse a couple of time (by accident), it doesn't really work, you can't get to any of the corners
<robertzaccour> ZykoticK9, in that case its just a limited arrow mover lol
<yofel> Spirits-Sight: you should be able to install it in lucid as long as the dependencies are there
<anichols> robertzaccour: Until I dive into package-making, it'd be an extract and run the binary...after I get the driver running, I'll dive into making it a .deb to make the install more foolproof.
<ZykoticK9> robertzaccour, "limited arrow mover" i'm gonna remember that one :)
<yofel> Spirits-Sight: if it depens on older core libs the package might need to be rebuilt for lucid
<anichols> robertzaccour: The only thing stopping me right this second from working on it is I have no access to a PS3...maybe I'll just pick up a controller from the local game shop when I get my first paycheck from the full time job I'm starting on the 22nd, so I can get to working on it.
<robertzaccour> anichols, if you can promise results i'll give you mine lol
<robertzaccour> controller i meant, not pse, obviously lol
<anichols> robertzaccour: I wouldn't demand a free controller from someone...besides, if I can get it to work, then I won't need my NYKO anymore, now will I?
<robertzaccour> ps3*
<robertzaccour> whats NYKO?
<anichols> It's the company that makes the controller I use.
<patrickd_> Is there an _easy_ command line driven way to reset a lucid/jaunty installation based, X server back to the default? As it looks like I've managled my Xserver with different versions of nvidia drivers
<anichols> robertzaccour: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230428049950&rvr_id=&crlp=1_263602_263622&UA=L*F%3F&GUID=69fd31bf1270a0e203b5f895ff243c1f&itemid=230428049950&ff4=263602_263622
<OhioEric> greetings
<robertzaccour> anichols, i hate it lol hard to reach all the buttons
<yofel> patrickd_: as long as you haven't installed the driver from the nvidia site just purging any non 'xserver-xorg-...'  packages should work
<ZykoticK9> patrickd_, you could start my moving your xorg.conf and see if automatic works
<Spirits-Sight> yofel: the source I am trying to add is: "http://ppa.launchpad.net/synce/ubuntu karmic main" one its listed it says: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY B152F042D246C25D  what can I do?
<anichols> robertzaccour: Actually I find it as easy to use as a PS3 controller, to be honest.  And it has a built-in fan to combat sweaty-palm syndrome.
<robertzaccour> although the ps3 button layout is great, but the triggers/bumper buttons need to be a little further down the back of the controller like xbox has it
<patrickd_> ZykoticK9: tried removing all the /etc/X11/xorg.c*
<robertzaccour> anichols, i don't play games for more than an hour or so at a time lol i don't sweat much on the controller
<Spirits-Sight> yofel: the creater / maintaner says it will work in luid without creating for lucid
<yofel> Spirits-Sight: running 'sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com B152F042D246C25D' should fix the gpg error
<anichols> robertzaccour: Problem is the company doesn't seem to make them anymore...which sucks, since it's a solid controller.  That and it can't wirelessly connect to a PS3....lol
<ZykoticK9> patrickd_, if that didn't work then you'll have to dig a little deeper with uninstall/reinstalling stuff - don't have any suggestions I'm affraid.  Good luck.
<yofel> Spirits-Sight: also the gpg error shouldn't prevent you from using the repository, just give a 'untrusted' warning
<robertzaccour> anichols, madcat makes a fairly decent pse controller
<patrickd_> yofel: When I was running 9.10 I had a nvidia ppa installed because I was running CUDA based stuff but upgrading broke it big style, It's taken me 2 days to get it logging into the console after a "normal" "sudo reboot"
<robertzaccour> anichols, pelican is horrible though, stay away from that, unless you like shifting your grip to reach buttons lol
<patrickd_> ZykoticK9: thanks, thought that might be the problem. I feel a fresh reinstall coming on. :(
<Spirits-Sight> yofel: thanks know in a min or two
<anichols> robertzaccour: Anyway, I'm going to head to bed...early day tommorrow.  I'll look into the PS3 project soon, though, I give you my word on that.  Say in touch if you want, you have my MSN id.
<robertzaccour> ok thanks have a good one
<yofel> patrickd_: hm, have you tried to purge any nvidia related packages? also we use nouveau by default for nvidia cards for lucid, maybe that's messing with your setup too
<yofel> patrickd_: as the nvidia drivers don't work afaik as long as the nouveau libs are loaded
<patrickd_> yofel: is there a way to ask dpkg/apt to purge both the nvidia and nouveau drivers/libs then reinstall the stock nouveau?
<ZykoticK9> patrickd_, you could see the direction for disabling nvidia here http://linuxers.org/article/linux-nvidia-drivers-might-also-have-gpu-fan-speed-issue
<yofel> patrickd_: not in one simple command, try the link that ZykoticK9 gave you first
<OhioEric> just saw the screenies posted on the forums. very interesting
<patrickd_> ZykoticK9: At the minute I've no Xserver running to view the link, but I from memory those updated kill the card drivers have been installed on this machine
<patrickd_> yofel: multi-step is fine, X is unusable anyways.
<yofel> patrickd_: then try to purge any nvidia packages except nvidia-common and the modaliases packages, remove your xorg.conf and see if that helps
<yofel> patrickd_: btw, do you have a xorg.0.log we can look at?
<robertzaccour> i tried linux mint, it froze on the live session when i tried to change the theme, and then it wouldn't even boot up to the live session after that lol
<patrickd_> I can purge with apt-get --purge I'm just not sure how to check what has been installed
<patrickd_> The logs should be there, just not sure how to put them into pastebin without an xserver, I've become soft in my old age :)(
<yofel> patrickd_: 'dpkg -l | grep nvidia | grep ^ii' will show the packages that are installed
<yofel> patrickd_: install 'pastebinit'
<Spirits-Sight> yofel: Guess what? I now have synce working and am able to see the device that I was trying to get working yesterday, I can see the files using nalitule <-however you spell it working
<yofel> patrickd_: then run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and give us the link
<yofel> Spirits-Sight: nautilus ;)
<Spirits-Sight> yep yep that one :)
<patrickd_> yofel: I've copied the log files out of /var because I don't have pastebinit installed, (even though I just installed the python package). Should I now just install nouveau?
<yofel> patrickd_: nouveau should be installed already 'xserver-xorg-video-nouveau'
<ajnewbold> just upgraded to lucid, and my laptop boots to an all-purple screen :(
<ajnewbold> I hear the drums, and then it just sits there.  Any idea what I can try?
<yofel> ajnewbold: purple is good, do you get to gdm or does it stop before showing the login page?
<ajnewbold> I'm not sure what gdm is, but I don't see a login page
<ajnewbold> just a sheet of purple, heh
<patrickd_> yofel, Thanks for the help. After purging the drivers installing noveau things are now back on track with a working X. The pastebin you requested is at http://pastebin.com/NXs3Ahr5
<robertzaccour> how come i found something in USC thats not in synaptic?
<patrickd_> yofel, if you need any of the other logs just shout
<ddecator> robertzaccour: the package name might be different from what USC shows?
<robertzaccour> i installed jasper. surely jasper should show when i type it in synaptic right? lol
<ddecator> robertzaccour: libjasper1?
<DanaG> jasper? what's that?
<yofel> patrickd: thx, so X works now?
<robertzaccour> ddecator, wow, USC is a great asset then. only problem is ya can't install/uninstall several things at the same time
<yofel> robertzaccour: you can just install/remove something else while it's still installing/removing stuff
<robertzaccour> yofel, really? cool, i thought i had to wait lol thanks
<yofel> robertzaccour: they'll be added to the queue
<patrickd_> yofel, Actually looking at the logs its this http://pastebin.com/BfJrLPq3 one you want
<robertzaccour> yofel, oh i see
<patrickd_> yofel, Yeah X is working fine now.
<yofel> patrickd: nice, if you want to enable the nvidia drivers again later, you should install the repository version from hardware drivers, it should recommend nvidia-current
<patrickd_> yofel, Yeah I think I will track them as I plugged another HD in to follow the CUDA drivers running on 9.04 that I need for work
<patrickd_> yofel, so I can run dev software without risking my "dev" environment
<ajnewbold> yofel: any idea what I might be able to try, or should I just throw in the towel and reinstall karmic?  I've been googling and can't seem to find how to proceed beyond my purple blank screen of doom
<yofel> ajnewbold: not sure, we had issues with plymouth and gdm, if you know how then you could try to purge plymouth from a tty
<yofel> I have to go to bed now though
<yofel> 'night folks
<ajnewbold> I'll run with that, thanks for the help!
<patrickd_> yofel, night and thanks again
<robertzaccour> what is npviewer.bin? it crashed unexpectedly
<DanaG> nspluginwrapper.
<DanaG> Wraps a 32-bit Flash on 64-bit hosts.
<ddecator> couldn't type it fast enough =)
<robertzaccour> DanaG, npviewer.bin does that?
<DanaG> yeah.
<DanaG> if npviewer.bin weren't there, it would do what it does on 32-bit systems: Flash crashes and takes down the whole browser.  Bleh.
<robertzaccour> DanaG, is that important? i thought i had 64 bit flash
<robertzaccour> DanaG, ah i see
<ajnewbold> is there a way to invoke a terminal interface at boot and bypass the usual graphical stuff?
<ajnewbold> the usual ctrl-whatever-f1 isn't working (just get a black screen with that)
<Some_Person> ajmitch: ctrl-alt-f1
<ajnewbold> Some_Person: yeah, I try that, but I just get a black screen with nothing on it at all :(
<ajnewbold> I guess it's just broken :(
<Some_Person> DanaG: Why does ubuntu not just package the 64bit flash?
<DanaG> Something about it being beta, and not being allowed to distribute beta, I believe.
<DanaG> er, Flash being beta.
<DanaG> Is that still true?
<Some_Person> ubuntu included a beta version of firefox a while back
<robertzaccour> how come google chrome is always beta?
<ddecator> google loves the beta tag
<robertzaccour> it doesn't seem like its beta lol
<robertzaccour> i'm tryin to get all my yahoo friends to use skype for messenger, its the only thing i know of with voice chat and its a lot better than what yahoo provides, quality i mean
<robertzaccour> i meant video chat. can't get voice in kopete or gyachi
<robertzaccour> on my laptop is it a bad idea to put output volume to 150% instead of 100?
<Some_Person> robertzaccour: If you don't like it louder
<robertzaccour> how do i change the login sound?
<Debian911> Daily check to see if anyones heard/seen/encountered the issue I was having a few days ago upgrading from ubuntu server 9.10 to 10.4 and it not actually booting correctly after - it would be pingable, but no SSH (22 or 9004). Another user encountered the same issue, but he could attach a screen to his (I dont have physical axx), said something about TTY# and nothing being able to change or something?
<tamran> can anyone please give me the rundown on getting pulseaudio working in Kubuntu 9.10?
<ZykoticK9> tamran, ask in #ubuntu - this channel is for Lucid 10.04 only
<rsk> Debian911 be more specific
<Debian911> rsk: Not sure if I can - doing an upgrade from a Dedicated Server (as such no physcially access) to Ubuntu Server 10.4 (from 9.10) the server becomes unaccessible - no SSH or ports open - but pingable. I reproduced this 3 times (hoping it was something I did wrong). Tried both update methods (source.list and offical way) but both resulted the same. A user the other day (cant for the life of me remeber, but he isn't in here atm
<Debian911> he plugged a monitor into it to discover it was stuck stating something about TTY - not exact error message, but then DC'd from IRC, havern't seen him since
<rsk> well you can't debug it without physical acces
<rsk> so i would just give it up
<rsk> have you tried noacpi ?
<Debian911> no I cant debug unfortunately, I was wodnering if anyone else has made the jump across and worked in successive days since i've tried
<Debian911> noacpi?
<rsk> it's a boot parameter
<Starcraftmazter> i just noticed, the double sided print option is gone after i switched to 10.04
<Starcraftmazter> the "duplexer installed" was unchecked in printer settings
<Starcraftmazter> hmm
<Starcraftmazter> maybe it shouldnt be unchecked on upgrade
<xfact> Strange! I have just ran the 'Computer janitor' and all the third party softwares like Chrome and Pino twitter client all deleted, why?
<rww> xfact: because computer janitor is horribly broken
<xfact> rerww, really, then oops! But what should I do now, there were also lots other files, *scared*
<xfact> rww, really, then oops! But what should I do now, there were also lots other files, *scared*
<booboo> hey guys...justinstalled iagno on lucid but it doenst animate...any way to change that?  no biggie by the way :0
<rww> xfact: the list of what it got rid of might be in /var/log/apt/history.log
<xfact> Can anybody warn me which other softwares are also broken and may cause error so I should not run....
<ddecator> xfact: pretty much just computer janitor is that bad...has been for a long time
<xfact> :(
<ddecator> xfact: ubuntu tweak has worked a lot better for me for freeing up memory
<xfact> ddecator, Ubuntu tweak supports lucid?
<booboo> you can use smem for freeing up memory
<ddecator> xfact: idk about officially, but i had it installed in karmic and it's still here after the upgrade...i haven't gotten the newest release though, they just came out with one recently
<Jon-> Is Lynx meeting it's goals for a release date, or is it still very unstable?
<booboo> or secure-delete
<ddecator> Jon-: depends on the package
<ddecator> Jon-: overall things are good and largely stable
 * xfact memory free up will kill me 
<Jon-> ddecator: What do you mean by depends on the package?
<ddecator> Jon-: well some packages are having trouble fixing all of their bugs, but they should still meet the deadline no problem
<Jon-> ddecator: I haven't looked into it so forgive me if these are n00b questions: are there any default programs they have changed? (ie, still empathy over pidgin? etc)
<ZykoticK9> Jon-, if "I like a stable OS" is true, then I'd wait until final - i switched to Lynx as my main OS on Feb 1 and i have certainly run into some bugs, but only had a single crash (others have not been so lucky)
<ddecator> Jon-: yes. empathy is still default. gimp will be out. games will be changing (gbrainy is added). rhythmbox is still default. simple scan is replacing xsane. nothing major...
<ddecator> the biggest problem has been plymouth, but that's almost fully fixed
<Jon-> ddecator: If I do a distro upgrade, is there a way to create a backup that I can restore to and go back to 9.10?
<ddecator> Jon-: software center has replaced add/remove programs...
<Jon-> ddecator: (not now in alpha, past Lucid's release date)
<ZykoticK9> Jon-, downgrading is NOT supported - you can dual boot?
<Jon-> ZykoticK9: egh. I'll run the risk I spose.
<ddecator> Jon-: other than creating a separate partition? not that i know of. you can backup your home folder though and if necessary do a clean install of whichever OS and just add your important files back on
<Jon-> ddecator: I care far more for installed packages/settings that have gotten Ubuntu working for me. Most of my documents are already on Dropbox ;)
<ddecator> Jon-: there isn't a way to back up programs afaik. but you shouldn't run into much trouble with the upgrade if you wait until the final release
<ddecator> Jon-: if you're really worried, then wait a month past the final release after we've had time to fix the bugs related to upgrading =p
<Jon-> ddecator: Besides the LTS, is there anything that would make me really want to switch as an end-user?
<ddecator> Jon-: upgraded packages, new look (if you like it), plymouth will look nicer once it works, faster boot times, should be more stable than karmic...
<Jon-> ddecator: lol @ once it works...
<ddecator> Jon-: gwibber integration, me-menu, music store, better software center...
<ddecator> Jon-: the vast majority of it works and is stable already, just minor bugs are still in a number of the programs
<ddecator> Jon-: the hope is, with the early freeze, there is a lot of time to work on bugs, so by the final release everything should be pretty rock-solid
<Jon-> ddecator: I see. Thanks
<ddecator> Jon-: np =)
<ddecator> but i just realized it's 3:20am here, so i need to get some sleep, haha
<ddecator> night all
<infecto> hmm
<infecto> rttoren is closin all peers automaticly after couple minutes
<infecto> known issue?
<infecto> a sorry :) my fault
<hifi> full disk?
<infecto> hifi: yep ;)
<hifi> that happens
<BUGabundo_remote> ahahah
<BUGabundo_remote> got hit by it too hifi?
<hifi> many times
<hifi> my media disk is almost always full
<BUGabundo_remote> ehe
<alex88> goodmorning guys
<alex88> i'm installing ubuntu with a daily of some time ago, i've installed succesfully with that cd on my pc, now i'm trying to install in another
<alex88> when i select partition i get this error message: The username you entered is invalid. Note that usernames
<alex88> by any combination of numbers and more lower-case letters
<alex88> must start with a lower-case letter, which can be followed
<alex88> sorry for multiline
<aquarius> my messaging menu has disappeared :( How do I get it back? I like the MM.
<nosse1> Hi Guys. I'm about to install Ubuntu into my development machine. I supposed to work on porting Ubuntu to an ARM based embedded target. Anyhow, I'm considering throwing in Lucid Lynx to try it out. Wise/unwise?
<tgpraveen12> !info poppler
<ubottu> Package poppler does not exist in lucid
<tgpraveen12> !info evince
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.29.92-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 448 kB, installed size 6328 kB
<xfact_> What the heck, I have Kd3 writer in Lucid and when I am trying add some mp3 files in a 'audio CD' project,  it saying 'unsupported format' why?
<Damascene> you can play the file, right?
<kermiac> xfact_: you need some lib file. hang on I'll try to find the exact package name
<kermiac> xfact_: libk3b6-extracodecs
<xfact_> kermiac, http://imagebin.ca/view/LKED1r.html  if you need
<xfact_> thanks
<kermiac> np xfact_ :)
<xfact_> kermiac, Do I have to restart system for effect in Kd3?
<kermiac> xfact_: should just need to restart k3b *i think*
<xfact_> Lets see
<kermiac> hmmm... I can't access imagebin.ca
<xfact_> kermiac, Maybe, you network problem, and wow it's working thank you very much :)
<xfact_> *your
<rww> kermiac: imagebin.org
<kermiac> np xfact_ :)
<rww> oh, to see someone else's. never mind.
<xfact_> I uploaded to imagebin.ca
<aquarius> my messaging menu has disappeared :( How do I get it back? I like the MM.
<xfact_> There no option for audio dvd :( (Kd3)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. cant say that ive ever seen an Audio Only DVD.
<nou> it's very very funny to upgrade from karmic to lucid :)
<nou> for now on mount -a refuses to mount /usr, while mount /usr does
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. You got /usr in its own partiton..
<nou> indeed
<Dr_Willis> Ages ago i moved some /* to their own partitions and got stuck where the Place needed to be mounted befor the system could actually boot  to do the mount
<Dr_Willis> I dont bother with much other then a /home and / these days
<nou> lol
<Dr_Willis> I cant rember what it was. i think /etc/ on its own partion is NOT a good idea. :)
<Dr_Willis> not sure about others..
<nou> nothing to do  with that
<Dr_Willis> Just checking :)
<nou> yeah /etc that's not a good idea to separate it from /
<porta> Dr_Willis: /etc holds config files. I tried it once, back in the  90's. System will not boot then
<SEJeff> porta, Dr_Willis /etc, /bin, and /lib all need to be on the same partition to boot the system properly. It has always been that way with all things posix
<SEJeff> You might be able to do something really crazy inside the initrd, but that doesn't mean you should :)
<rye> nou, with /usr on a separate partition /tmp won't be cleaned and it breaks nvidia proprietary drivers (nouveau gets loaded instead)
<rye> nou, as per /usr not being able to mount... well, my /home sometimes does not mount
<rye> but no idea what to blame. Mountall or init or whatever
<rye> and suddenly it works after several reboots. Until the next day :)
<Thuuugs> well fuck - thght I wld give ubuntu server 9.10 to 10.4 and failed again zzzzz
<Thuuugs> pingable
<Thuuugs> no ssh
<rsk> hehe
<rsk> unstable on server is kinda bad idea
<Thuuugs> just play server
<Thuuugs> but yea
<Thuuugs> figured sumthing might of got fixed ><
<Thuuugs> no phys access
<Thuuugs> so cant bug report
<rsk> what's not fixed in 9.10?
<Thuuugs> 9.10 is fine, wanted to move to 10.4 for ssd trim support
<Thuuugs> apparently its disabled in default kernel
<Thuuugs> and .deb I found for ubuntu needs grub, while 9.10 runs on lilo
<Ian_Corne> 9.10 does not run on lilo
<Ian_Corne> by default
<Thuuugs> well installing it from my servers provider it seems to do
<bjsnider> rye, the nvidia driver problem in that regard is being fixed
<rye> bjsnider, hm, no comments in bug #534469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534469 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Failed to load NVIDIA 195.36.08 kernel modules because nouveau is loading with separate /usr partition." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534469
<rye> though that's not the worst issue out of what I am experiencing :)
<xfact_> My Firefox fonts are not smooth as Karmic Koala, why? Any solution?
<Dr_Willis> xfact_:  ive noticed that also.
<Dr_Willis> but if i zoom in on them and compare them to what i see in the gnome file manager.. they look the same.. but at normal res.. they look a little different
<waltercool> xfact_: My "almost best" solution: Epiphany
<xfact_> Dr_Willis, Any font problem or something, or just a problem?
<xfact_> waltercool, I actually like Chrome but that also good and lite-weight
<Dr_Willis> it just looks a little 'different' in the firefox browser menus
<Dr_Willis> same words like 'Help' in both progrms.. the P is a little better looking in gnome file manager. then in Firefox
<Dr_Willis> Or in 'Bookmarks' you can see the oo is a lot smoother in Nautilus menu
<Dr_Willis> nautilus fonts look a little 'darker/thicker'
<klxklx> i'm using 9.10.should i upgrade to 10.04 or reinstall?
<xfact_> Why Computer janitor is cleaning all the programs 9third party) that don't come with official Ubuntu package? e.g. Chrome, I do not consider it as bug,, I think it's a foolish feature of it :(
<xfact_> *(third party)
<xfact_> klxklx, Upgrade it batter, you will have Lucid with all the latest updates
<Dr_Willis> computer janitor is the kindof tool that shouldent even be In ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> its best to not use it..
<yofel> klxklx: a reinstall should be cleaner, but if you want to help testing then upgrade, we always need upgrade testers, you can always reinstall if something goes wrong
<xfact_> Yup, Karmic's janitor was gentle but this one is really need to be changed
<Dr_Willis> I saw a blog poasting  about 12+ reasons that Comp. Jan. should be tossed out
<Dr_Willis> #1 = its just stupid about what it removes :)
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, i agree with that
<xfact_> yofel, Hey, last time I upgraded and it was successful without any error :)
<yofel> xfact_: I did upgrade testing this week and only got one kde error that was fixed so it *should* be fine ;)
<xfact_> ohh
<xfact_> And it's good that Lucid has Kde 4.4
<alex-weej> does anyone know how to debug a missing me-menu?
<alex-weej> even on clean/guest accounts it's not there, i only have the power menu in session-indicator-applet or whatever it's called
<Dr_Willis> I would guess its crashing  when starting up.
<alex-weej> it's not crashing
<thiebaude> on my 10.04 when i shut down the computers restarts
<alex-weej> i am running it manually in /usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet-session and loading it in the panel and it's fine, no errors or anything
<alex-weej> just no me menu
<thiebaude> computer
<alkisg> Where there are openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb and openoffice.org-l10n-en-za but not openoffice.org-l10n-en or openoffice.org-l10n-en-us?
<alkisg> Is it just a matter of them not being ready yet for Lucid, or am I missing something?
<Ian_Corne> Should they be there, aren't they the default?
<Ian_Corne> I'm not sure..
<Ian_Corne> they do show up for me btw
<Ian_Corne> Note, selecting openoffice.org-common instead of openoffice.org-l10n-en-us
<Ian_Corne> However the following packages replace it: openoffice.org-common
<Ian_Corne> E: Package openoffice.org-l10n-en has no installation candidate
<Dr_Willis> A change in the unit reading policy of file sizes in Ubuntu 10.04 is causing some confusion amongst early adopters.
<Dr_Willis> Previously Ubuntu showed 1MB as 1024 (1 MiB). Now it displays 1MB to be 1000KB
<kklimonda> and?
<yofel> thats how it should be...
<Dr_Willis> thats debateable.
<yofel> 1MiB != 1MB, end of discussion
<Dr_Willis> A change in the unit reading policy of file sizes in Ubuntu 10.04 is causing some confusion amongst early adopters.
<kklimonda> Dr_Willis: and?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/ubuntu-1004-reads-file-sizes.html
<kklimonda> Dr_Willis: every change causes some confusion
<kklimonda> Dr_Willis: that's inevitable
<Dr_Willis> ive seen several people in #ubuntu tryiugn to burn ISO files to 'dvd' disks because they dident think they would fit on the cd.
<nigelb> Dr_Willis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy
<Dr_Willis> and their systems reported differnt sizes then the ftp/download site.. but the md5sum checked.. that confused us a bit also
<alkisg> Ian_Corne: so, in an english system, only the -common is needed?
<kklimonda> Dr_Willis: cool, so what do you suggest?
<Dr_Willis> to rember the 'quirk' when people are asking for help in the irc channel. :)
<Ian_Corne> yes alkisg
<alkisg> Ian_Corne: thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> Like most things ive seen :)
<kklimonda> we done remember
<kklimonda> we do*
<thiebaude> how do i get rid of the 17gb of free space on 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> Back to reading Ubuntu news sites..
<Dr_Willis> thiebaude:  get rid of it? Huh?
<thiebaude> haha
<cwillu_at_work> thiebaude, dd if=/dev/zero of=/waste bs=65536
<thiebaude> the installer set it up autmatically
<Ian_Corne> Dr_Willis: any good ones ?
<Ian_Corne> I read OMG ubuntu
<thiebaude> thanks cwillu
<Dr_Willis> Ian_Corne:  looking at that one right now.
<cwillu_at_work> thiebaude, you don't want to use the computer?
<Dr_Willis> I cant rember the site i saw that detailed all the 'problems' computer janitor has.. but it made some good points
<alex-weej> Dr_Willis, fwiw, apt had failed to bring in the ubuntu-desktop -> indicator-session -> indicator-me dependency. weird.
<Dr_Willis> Ian_Corne:  using 'feedly' extension in firefox to consolidate about 5 different ubuntu sites
<thiebaude> no, i just want some of my disk space back before like in 9.10
<Ian_Corne> and http://www.linuxsecurity.com/static-content/ubuntu.rss
<Ian_Corne> this one too
<cwillu_at_work> thiebaude, you're not making sense
<cwillu_at_work> what 17gb of free space are you talking about?
<thiebaude> 10.04 shows 17 gb of free space
<Dr_Willis> thiebaude:  You mean Unallocat4d drive space? or what exactly?
 * Dr_Willis is missing what the problem is
<cwillu_at_work> shows 17gb free space where?
<cwillu_at_work> I like my root partition to have lots of gb of free space, why is this a problem?
<thiebaude> in the disk utility
<cwillu_at_work> are you _trying_ to be opaque?
<thiebaude> lool
<Ian_Corne> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/see-nouveau-in-action-in-ubuntu-1004.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg!+Ubuntu!%29
<cwillu_at_work> lool is in #ubuntu-arm, would you like me to invite him? :p
<Ian_Corne> I'd love to, but I don't see that entry
<thiebaude> haha cwillu
<rocky> don't suppose there's an easy way to sync chat account info between two computers (ie sync empathy account setup between desktop and laptop) ?
<Dr_Willis> sync the settings dirs and files perhaps?
<rocky> well the settings are stored in gconf
<Dr_Willis> dont ya just love that
<Dr_Willis> "_
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Golly the 'fscking disk' message at least looks better and is readable now in 10.04
<enseven> Hi! Does anyone know how to show kernel messages and results from init scripts during boot time on console output? I already commented out #GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" in /etc/default/grub. So messages are shown until file systems are checked an mounted. But then the console is been cleared and nothing more is been displayed until getty starts. What causes console beeing cleared? Where can I switch this off? Is this set some
<enseven> where in upstart?
<Dr_Willis> The KDE 'netbook' interface is interesting.  BBut  very sluggish on my netbook. Gnome runs well  as dowes the UNR interface.   I dont supposed anyone else has noticed this?
<cwillu_at_work> hmm, disk has been grinding at boot for a few minutes now;  I don't want to alt-sysrq-k really, is there any tricks to determine what the system is doing at the moment?
<Dr_Willis> cwillu_at_work:  go to a console. check top/htop command perhaps
<Dr_Willis> also some of the consoles may have some log info
<cwillu_at_work> Dr_Willis, system is booting, there's no terminals
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure if theres an installer log file.,
<Dr_Willis> what cd/iso you using?
<cwillu_at_work> nothing shows up on the vterms aside from sysrq output
<cwillu_at_work> it's an installed lucid system
<Dr_Willis> So its a allready isntalled system eh. Hmmm I had a issue last week where it took a LONG time to boot up once or twice.
<cwillu_at_work> I have a hunch that it's doing a fsck, but I'd like to prove that
<Dr_Willis> not sure what it was doing.   when i did get in. i update.upgraded and its been quick every sence.
<Dr_Willis> Yea. Pymonth may notbe working so you dont see the fsck info
<cwillu_at_work> I had the fancy plymouth boot screen, didn't display anything though
<cwillu_at_work> hmm
<cwillu_at_work> alt-sysrq-l has find showing up as responsible for some activity
<cwillu_at_work> Dr_Willis, wonder if there's some transitional run-once script involved?
<vish> has anyone here used testdrive? i was wondering if it is something similar to virtualbox or does it change the / ?
<vish> does it make any changes to the / ?
<Dr_Willis> Not sure what 'testdrive' even is
<vish> https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<cwillu_at_work> oooo, mouse cursor
<cwillu_at_work> on a terminal screen
<cwillu_at_work> and there's the background
<cwillu_at_work> _blazingly_ fast boot time :p
<Iswanto> is there anything new about Lucid theme ?
<Dr_Willis> Yep
<Iswanto> What is that ?
<DoDi> I've many problems with (K)Ubuntu, want to try out newest version - how?
<Dr_Willis> Iswanto:  other then that many people HATE it.. :)
<Iswanto> I actually don't really like it...
<Iswanto> But it's a good start
<Dr_Willis> DoDi:  what exactly do you mean?  You want to upgrade to 10.04 ?
<DoDi> yes, upgrade is acceptable
<DoDi> I only couldn't find the upgrade tool
<cwillu_at_work> was there known issues with permissions getting screwed up on upgrades?
<DoDi> I also can do a fresh install, no problem
<cwillu_at_work> DoDi, lucid isn't released yet, the upgrade tools are there, but designed to not show themselves unless you know the magic words
<DoDi> so what's the magic words?
<Iswanto> DoDi: May be you want to try to reinstall ?
<cwillu_at_work> first, if you run into problems, are you going to file bug reports, or are you going to complain that stuff is broken?
<DoDi> whatever works for me
<Iswanto> Lucid is just not ready yet...
<cwillu_at_work> eh?
<Iswanto> it's still alpha 3
<DoDi> I have 3 physical (K)Ubuntu installations, all having the same GUI problems, and a VM
<Iswanto> what is the problem ?
<DoDi> huge fonts
<Iswanto> have you tried to manually configure the fonts ?
<DoDi> probably related to the nvidia driver
<DoDi> yes, icon fonts are okay, but applications have huge (~20 pt.) fonts in several places
<Volkodav> anybody knows of ebook readers except fbreader ?
<DoDi> I've read that 10.04 comes with a new nvidia driver
<Iswanto> nuveau driver ?
<Iswanto> Yes, but Lucid is still a month before release...
<DoDi> something like that
<marginoferror> Has anyone else had trouble getting the live CD to boot on virtualbox?  I have tried Alpha 3 and two different daily updates and nothing will boot. =<
<marginoferror> I might just be doing something wrong but I dunno what
<Iswanto> Not recomended to use yet, except for testing....
<marginoferror> I get the "test / install ubuntu / etc" menu but it goes blank after I select one of those.
<DoDi> my question remains: how to get 10.04
<Iswanto> If you really want to try then go here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/lucid-alpha-3
<cwillu_at_work> DoDi, my question remains: are you going to be a net burden on the developers if we tell you how?
<alkisg> Alpha 3 (and yesterday's daily) booted fine for me in vbox
<marginoferror> alkisg, hmm, I'm not sure what could be wrong then =x
<alkisg> (i386)
<DoDi> cwillu, I can report errors if you like
<marginoferror> I tried testdrive today in addition to my attempts with manual downloads and still the same thing
<alkisg> What error do you get?
<cwillu_at_work> DoDi, i.e., reports bugs on launchpad.net?  If so, that's useful :)
<cwillu_at_work> DoDi, update-manager -c -d should do the trick to trigger an upgrade
<marginoferror> No error, just a black screen with a cursor
<marginoferror> It shows the pretty splash screen
<cwillu_at_work> DoDi, there's no guarantees that it'll work perfectly though, bugs in the upgrade process should also be reported
<marginoferror> And then I press a key to get to the menu, but after I select something from the menu, nothing
<alkisg> marginoferror: I did get the "hitting enter causes X to freeze" bug at some time, though
<alkisg> So try not to hit enter ;)
<DoDi> cwillu, whatever is helpful in making Ubuntu better :-)
<marginoferror> =x  I don't think I'm in X yet, since it's just the bootloader splash screen, but I'll try a few different things then
<cwillu_at_work> marginoferror, mouse cursor?
<jeanfi> Hello, with 10.04 all indicator-applets fails, I apport poping up at startup but it cannot report (complaining about the fact that assertion failure not supported). What information can I provide to my bugreport in LP except the /var/crash information?
<marginoferror> cwillu_at_work, sorry, no - I meant the text cursor, the _
<marginoferror> Hmm, it looks like "install ubuntu" works but the live CD part doesn't work for me
<marginoferror> Oh.  Wait, no, I take it back.  Install ubuntu doesn't work.  Only the "check this CD" and "test memory" work
<cwillu_at_work> does the cd check pass? :p
<marginoferror> Yes
<cwillu_at_work> and test memory? :p
<marginoferror> Well, it's virtualbox so I can't imagine test memory wouldn't pass
<cwillu_at_work> sure, if your desktop's memory is faulty :p
<marginoferror> hahaha
<marginoferror> I doubt that's it
<cwillu_at_work> well, everybody else is saying that virtualbox boots up the alpha just fine :p
<marginoferror> =p  I know!  I'm mystified
<cwillu_at_work> which version of virtualbox?
 * alkisg has the closed source vbox in lucid
<cwillu_at_work> is it from the repo's, or is it oracles version?
<marginoferror> repo's
<cwillu_at_work> and which distro?
<marginoferror> Host OS is 9.10
<cwillu_at_work> how much memory do you have / is virtualbox providing?
<marginoferror> 2GB on the host, 512mb on the client
<marginoferror> Oh, now I'm getting somewhere
<marginoferror> Enabling flags like noapic, etc
<marginoferror> I didn't realize I would need those in virtualbox
<cwillu_at_work> I wouldn't expect you to need them
<rgl> cwillu_at_work, the server flavor boots/runs fine under virtualbox.
<arand> marginoferror: Bug #510571 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<marginoferror> Yep.  I just confirmed -- it boots with acpi=off (only)
<marginoferror> That must be it.  Thanks a lot for the bug number, that's great.
 * marginoferror feels validated
<arand> marginoferror: https://edge.launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/virtualboxhttps://edge.launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/virtualbox if you want acpi
<marginoferror> Thanks
<arand> hmm, a bit of link mismatch there, but you get the point ;)
<Boondoklife> Here is an odd one, I have a laptop that I use as a primary pc hooked to a 22" lcd. GDM wants to show up in a lower resolution than I have my desktop so I endup with a stretch splash and initial desktop. Is there a way to change the GDM resolution with out hacking xorg.conf? I don't have an xorg.conf and would rather stay away from making one.
<cwillu_at_work> Boondoklife, what chipset?
<alkisg> /var/lib/gdm/.config/monitors.xml ?
<cwillu_at_work> Boondoklife, definitely file a bug, the x team wants to get a bunch of those sorts of bugs fixed up
<Boondoklife> cwillu_at_work: ati, I can get the exact model if ya need
<marginoferror> Yes, I got it.  Thanks arand!
<cwillu_at_work> Boondoklife, ubuntu-bug xorg -> fill in the details
<Boondoklife> cwillu_at_work: will do. Just figured it was a setting I didnt see. thanks
<DoDi> after running update-manager, what shall I do? apply the updates?
<cwillu_at_work> DoDi, it should have a button saying it's detected a new distribution upgrade
<DoDi> the update notifier only repors "extra multimedia functionality"
<cwillu_at_work> update-manager you mean?
 * cwillu_at_work shrugs;  okay, try do-release-upgrade -d -p 
<DoDi> oops, sorry, I just installed the update manager
<DoDi> I'll save my VM now, before upgrading
<marginoferror> arand, I installed that updated version of Virtualbox OSE and everything works great.  Thanks again =)
<arand> marginoferror: glad to be of service, if you want please make a comment on the bug report that the fix works (might get it through SRU faster).
<marginoferror> Okay, I will do so.
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hello, should be nouveau from xorg-edgers able to run compiz on lucid?
<tgpraveen12> ricotz: depends on ur card. but mostly yes
<ricotz> tgpraveen12, i have done the whole ppa upgrade and all seems to run fine, no errors in Xorg.log, using 7900gtx
<ricotz> tgpraveen12, you got this?  i have done the whole ppa upgrade and all seems to run fine, no errors in Xorg.log, using 7900gtx
<tgpraveen12> ricotz: hmm so compiz doesnt run with it?
<tgpraveen12> it probnably should. i dont have too much knowledge on this though
<tgpraveen12> i read that compiz did run for some people with nouveau
<tgpraveen12> on the forums
<ricotz> can you point to a thread?
<vish> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CardinalFang> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<bjsnider> ricotz, you should get in touch with him in #ubuntu-x, but i think the answer is no
<bjsnider> certainly without gallium the answer is no
<cwillu_at_work> anybody else seeing *** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x09b666b8 *** on aptitude update?
<ricotz> bjsnider, hi, but gallium is activated in xorg-edgers? or not?
<loevborg> Guys, is there anything I can do to point Xorg developers to a bug that badly needs a fix before lucid? The patch is already attached, it only needs to be applied.
<ChogyDan> ricotz: I heard that nouveau can run compiz, but with software rendering
<cwillu_at_work> loevborg, is it a launchpad bug?
<CardinalFang> loevborg, is it in xorg upstream bugtracker?
<loevborg> cwillu, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/283128?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 283128 in xkeyboard-config "Keyboard indicator shows additional layout "null"" [Medium,In progress]
<cwillu_at_work> loevborg, in progress, sounds like it's got the attention already
<loevborg> cwillu, not really; it's been like that for a few _releases_
<bjsnider> ricotz, i know they were experimenting withit at one point, but i don't think it worked well. not sure if it's still there
<loevborg> CardinalFang, it is, but it seems that in ubuntu, the patch is still required
<ricotz> bjsnider, ok, thanks
<loevborg> I guess what I'm asking is, is there anything I can do similar to "help, this needs to be applied"?
<ChogyDan> loevborg: it looks like you should remove the "in progress" tag for starters
<om26er> does any one know where chromium saves its configuration files?
<loevborg> ChogyDan, that sounds like a plan
<ChogyDan> loevborg: I thought that meant that someone was working on it, yet you have no assignment
<loevborg> ChogyDan, go back to confirmed then?
<cwillu_at_work> loevborg, yes
<CardinalFang> loevborg, you have verified it with the current pre-release of 10.04?
<loevborg> CardinalFang, yes, and so has a previous poster
<CardinalFang> loevborg, how severe is it?
<loevborg> CardinalFang, medium, I guess.
<CardinalFang> Can it happen automatically, or must one see a weird option in the configs and select it?
<loevborg> CardinalFang, as far as I can see, it happens for most people who have two keyboard layouts.
<CardinalFang> What happens?
<CardinalFang> Garbage, or the existence of an option?
<loevborg> you get more than you bargained for: the two layouts you wanted and a third one called "??"
<CardinalFang> ^Garbage^Garbage when typing, by default
<CardinalFang> Right, okay.
<loevborg> for me the third layout was identical to en_US, so not garbage, but annoying nonetheless
<CardinalFang> Agreed, medium.  I think it's in the right state, right now.  Confirmed, tagged 'lucid'.  No one has volunteered for it, though.
<loevborg> Alright. Thanks for your help, I'll leave it in the lap of the Gods.
<alkisg> loevborg: have you seen the bug?
<alkisg> for this?
<alkisg> Ah, still another duplicate...
<loevborg> alkisg, on all my machines, yes
<alkisg> Damn these keyboard layouts have about 100 bugs in launchpad
<alkisg> Let me get you the main one...
<alkisg> loevborg: that's the main one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/460328
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 460328 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "Wrong keyboard settings when console-settings has multiple layouts" [High,In progress]
<alkisg> It has tasks for all the affected packages there
<alkisg> loevborg: do you know the gconftool-2 workaround?
<alkisg> gconftool-2 --type list --list-type string --set /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd/layouts  '[us,gr]'  <== change gr with your layout
<loevborg> alkisg, hm, I can try that one
<Okidesu> emm... why isn't smplayer the defaul media player in lucid? -____-''
<Okidesu> *default
<loevborg> alkisg, the bug I mentioned above had a fix that involves xserver-xorg-core, so it seems not a matter of gnome
<Pici> Okidesu: because totem is.
<cwillu_at_work> why would it be?
<Okidesu> Pici, and totem has vdpau output ?
<loevborg> Okidesu, it's the best player, but not necessarily the best choice as default player
<chiggavel> hello i have cpu hog
<chiggavel> . /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/aut-for-gdm-XrmKwg/database -nolisten tcp
<Okidesu> right :) .......
<chiggavel> after update it uses loads of cpu
<Pici> Okidesu: Feel free to submit a bug asking for it to be the default player.
<Okidesu> this player has everything anyone can ever want from a player, so why is Totem better for default ?
<tgpraveen12> a. its simpler
<tgpraveen12> b. its GNOME's default
<tgpraveen12> b.smplayer is QT iirc
<alkisg> loevborg: what does this return for you? gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd/layouts
<alkisg> (if you haven't yet tried the --set command, that is)
<Pici> Yes, its QT.
<loevborg> alkisg, [us,de]
<alkisg> It should return a broken layout list, e.g. [us\,gr	\,]
<alkisg> Did you already run the --set command ?
<Okidesu> tgpraveen12, what on earth do you mean by simpler ? you have to know aikido to play files with smplayer ???
<Okidesu> jesus christ -_-
<loevborg> alkisg, I haven't run the --set command, but I'm using the fixed (patched) xserver package
<cwillu_at_work> Okidesu, calm thyself
<alkisg> Hmmm...
<Okidesu> i had to install 30gb build librarys so that i can compile mplayer so that i can have vdpau working when i could simply isntall smplayer and have everythign working
<Okidesu> with selecting subtitles audio channels video and audio output
<Pici> Okidesu: The fact that it is QT unforunately means that it probably wouldn't be concisdered to be a default package in Ubuntu :/
<loevborg> alkisg, also it's on karmic, will try on lucid later
<Okidesu> and it's simple enought to play files when you double click them ---
<alkisg> loevborg: hmm [us,de] shows that gnome overrides the X settings
<alkisg> You're not using the X defaults
<loevborg> alkisg, yes, I'm using the gnome configuration
<alkisg> And that gdm bug started with Karmic...
<loevborg> alkisg, no xorg.conf
<alkisg> Right
<alkisg> I believe this is a gdm bug
<chiggavel> can somebody knows why?
<markl_> is there a gnome clock applet that shows time_t?
<Okidesu> Ok ok :) i'm calm, keep on the good work with a Lucid release in the age of High Defenition with the "simple" totem player and inconvenient people and make them ask "why is my HD content not playing?" for the next 3 years
<alkisg> Here in Greece we've had broken layouts since karmic... when the new gdm got intergrated
<Okidesu> good thinking! *thumbs up*
<chiggavel> Okidesu get vlc :D
<loevborg> alkisg, must be particularly galling for non-latin languages
<Pici> Okidesu: You're talking to users here, if you want it to be the default then submit a bug for it.
<Pici> Making a passive aggressive remark in IRC isn't going to make anything happen.
<Some_Person> I suppose it's about time I deal with that stupid partition table problem on this HD
<loevborg> alkisg, thanks, I gotta go get something to eat, bye for now
<alkisg> bye
<alkisg> Yes, a lot of people switch to debian because of this
<alkisg> *switched
<Some_Person> "Can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<Okidesu> Pici ok how do i submit this bug report?
<Some_Person> Anyone know what the hell I should do about that?
<chiggavel> so is there fix for  /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/aut-for-gdm-XrmKwg/database -nolisten tcp
<markl_> ah you just have to use gconf-editor, nice!
<arand> Some_Person: testdisk? Sound like a "poke and hope" thing to rewrite a "working" partition table...
<Okidesu> i guess i will never know how to submit my bug report then :) oh well
<Some_Person> seems like there is indeed a problem though: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396786/
<nou> rye: i also have issues with mount/mountall
<nou> and /etc/mtab maybe
<nou> it's such a mess
<guntbert> Topic
<nou> u missed the / :)
<guntbert> nou: I know :) fingers are more stupid than I'am :)
<nou> mountall seems to wait for my devices. devices that are already ready obviously
<wolter> Hi, my lucid install is so weird, I don't even know if this is even lucid
<wolter> First, no lucid plymouth
<wolter> Then, no lucid themes
<wolter> happyface, hi, I'm the m1530 user from the other day, did this happen to you? Also, no video or internet drivers installed
<Some_Person> wolter: Can you explain what's wrong?
<ZykoticK9> wolter, "lsb_release -a" does it say Lucid?
<wolter> Yes, but it says no lsb modules are available, if that matters
<ZykoticK9> wolter, that's normal
<wolter> Some_Person, well, I didn't get what I expected when I installed, I want my money back
<wolter> ZykoticK9, ok
<wolter> I just want to know which packages to install, or if its normal to get no plymouth jhust aftr you install
<wolter> +themes
<wolter> +wallpaper
<Andre_Gondim> is there any news about gwibber works on lucid?
<wolter> Andre_Gondim, works for me
<Some_Person> Why do I ave a tiny unallocated partition now: http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/2312/screenshotdevsdagparted.png
<ChogyDan> wolter: I just installed today, and I got the wallpaper, and theme I think
<wolter> Maybe it was the image i used?
<wolter> lucid-desktop-amd64
<richthegeek> hey, the last two live dailies just do not boot for me
<ChogyDan> wolter: I used i386
<Andre_Gondim> wolter, you made a fresh install or upgrade from karmic?
<wolter> fresh install
<ChogyDan> richthegeek: nvidia?
<Some_Person> wolter: Did you use the Alpha3 image or did you use a daily image?
<wolter> upgrade from karmic was a real mess
<wolter> alpha 3
<richthegeek> ChogyDan: yeah, GTX 260
<wolter> i also have nvidia, should that have anything to do with plymouth not showing up?
 * wolter is installing nvidia-current and what it brings
<waltercool> is nvidia supporting kms?
<wolter> i hope so
<wolter> is it not?
<ChogyDan> yeah, I think there have been issues with nvidia/nouveau/plymouth
<wolter> god forbid...
<Some_Person> wolter: I don't think the new themes came with alpha3. You need to upgrade to all the latest packages to get those
<waltercool> nice, good for nvidia =D And ati?
<wolter> brb
<wolter> well no luck
<wolter> I think nvidia current installed some noveau
<wolter> but I wanted the propietary drivers
<ZykoticK9> waltercool, nvidia blob doesn't have KMS, nouveau does
<Some_Person> When I install lucid on my other machine that has an nvidia card, should I not use the proprietary nvidia-glx?
<wolter> noveau game me a REAL mess before booting; a lot of weird screens and stuff before i actually got to login screen
<Some_Person> I have a bit of a mess before booting here, and this machine doesn't have nvidia
<Some_Person> First I get a blinking _ for a while, then some text, then the splash screen, then more text, then my desktop
<wolter> Some_Person, I get something similar
<Some_Person> Then it must not be a noveau problem. This machine has intel graphics, not nvidia
<wolter> oh
<wolter> but well, before noveau i didn't get that problem
<wolter> not as drastic anyway
<wolter> which drivers should i install for my nvidia 8600m gt?
<ZykoticK9> wolter, to find out what driver nvidia/nouveau is currently being used you can use the command "lspci -vnvn" and find you gfx card if it says "Kernel driver in use: nvidia" then you are using blob, if it says noveau... you get the idea :)
<wolter> ok
<wolter> i am using blob, but whats blob?
<ZykoticK9> wolter, sorry Blob = nvidia proprietary driver
<wolter> ZykoticK9, but i dont get access to desktop effects
<wolter> hows that?
<wolter> and kernel modules are lbm_nouveau, nvidiafb
<ZykoticK9> wolter, that's odd.  I have no idea man?
<wolter> oh
<ZykoticK9> wolter, if it say nouveau then you're using nouveau and not proprietary nvidia - but even with nouveau i had desktop effects (I only used nouveau for a couple of minutes)
<wolter> ZykoticK9, do you have an idea which package installs nvidia blob?
<wolter> ZykoticK9, you use blob now?
<yofel> wolter: the blob is installed by the nvidia packages, usually nvidia-common
<yofel> err
<yofel> nvidia-current
<wolter> yofel, that installed noveau i think
<wolter> how do i check if a package is installed or not?
<yofel> wolter: NO, nouveau is installed by xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<richthegeek> wolter: apt-cache show [package]
<yofel> and nouveau is installed by default
<ZykoticK9> wolter, oh wait -- i take it "kernel modules are lbm_nouveau, nvidiafb" was from lsmod?
<wolter> yofel, i got somerthing about nouveau i didn't have before, dont blame me for observing
<wolter> oh
<yofel> wolter: how did you try to install the driver? you should use jockey (hardware drivers) to install it
<wolter> weird
<wolter> now jockey says im missing tons of drivers
<wolter> it didn't say that before
<wolter> if it had, I wouldn't have come here to begin with :)
<yofel> wolter: after a fresh install you have to refresh the package cache once to get jockey to show available drivers
<wolter> oh
<wolter> good to know :)
<wolter> lets hope everythings fine after restart
<yofel> that should be handled differently, but  I think there's no easy solution for that so we'll have to live with it for a while longer
<wolter> wireless started working, which is good
<bjsnider> wolter, there is no nvidia kms driver
<bjsnider> nor will there ever be
<wolter> bjsnider, so i won't get plymouth with nvidia blob?
<wolter> am i doomed to usplash for life?
<Some_Person> plymouth?
<wolter> the new loading screen
<bjsnider> plymouth should default to a basic driver, but lucid will boot in a few seconds, so who ares
<wolter> adopted long ago by fedora and other linux distros, which makes booting graphically seamless
<wolter> yeah well, going to try now
<Some_Person> Strange how ubuntu's been changing their splash so much lately
<Some_Person> usplash up until jaunty, xsplash in karmic, plymouth in lucid
<richthegeek> what time is the beta ISO releasing tomorrow?
<yofel> richthegeek: undefined
<yofel> when they're ready
<richthegeek> yofel: right... just because the last 2 dailies don't boot for me
<yofel> :/
<richthegeek> yofel: yeah, it seems like it might be an issue
<Some_Person> richthegeek: Then I'm lucky I got mine 3 days ago
<wolter> ok
<wolter> kms being weird again
<wolter> i mean, graphical boot
<wolter> it goes like this: first shows blue/darkblue/white bar loading and a [C] in the center of the screen
<wolter> then it shows some cli, then login screen. When I click my user to login, it gives me some weird boxes, cli, then a working login screen
<richthegeek> yofel: it shows plymouth nicely (correct res on both screens) but stops once the loading bar has changed all the dots to the correct color. I can't change TTY or rseinub to reboot
<yofel> richthegeek: tried todays daily? the last builds are from 17-Mar-2010 03:42
<richthegeek> yofel: yes, I have tried the 17th march one
<yofel> hm
<richthegeek> yofel: 16 and 17 didnt boot
<charlie-tca__> Seems like you guys are lucky. I upgraded a 64bit system karmic2lucid today, and the monitor shuts down at gdm
<yofel> haven't tested the iso's since 13th or so, was busy doing upgrade testing
<yofel> charlie-tca__: hm, what's up with that? there are several people that have complained about that here or in the forums
<richthegeek> charlie-tca__: yeah, that happens with the Nouveau driver on any nvidia-based upgrade it seems.. if you enabled the propietary drivers prior to ugprade it'd work
<richthegeek> yofel: I switched off the nvidia drivers on my mirrored install and it broke at gdm on reboot
<charlie-tca__> I had the hardware drivers installed before the upgrade
<charlie-tca__> (NVidia)
<yofel> then I guess I can consider myself lucky
<yofel> or is it just because I don't have plymouth here?
<charlie-tca__> I purged them using ssh, and it worked for one boot after removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<richthegeek> is there any way I can restore the nvidia drivers (replacing nouveau) via SSH then?
<charlie-tca__> That's a thought. I'll try removing plymouth and xsplash
<charlie-tca__> richthegeek: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<charlie-tca__> but I don't know if it will work
<richthegeek> charlie-tca__: tried just copying the xorg.conf from this to that for now.. they are on the same machine and identical besides the x conf and grub
<richthegeek> back in a moment
<Some_Person> What happened to the days when installing 'nvidia-glx' would pretty much fix any nvidia system?
<charlie-tca__> heh
<charlie-tca__> I think that went the way of simple grub entries
<Some_Person> Guess I'm not the only one who hates grub2
<richthegeek> right, copying the xorg.conf over broke X so I got a terminal (this is a good thing), installed nvidia-current
<richthegeek> but now my multimon setup is gone and it looks like I might be using the nouveau driver
<richthegeek> how do I check what driver I am using again?
<ZykoticK9> richthegeek, find your gfx card in "lspci -vnvn"
<richthegeek> nvm, I am deffo using nouveau (lspci -nvnv | grep "Kernel driver in use")
<richthegeek> only thing is, it no longer does dual screen.. any setup guides for nouveau?
<richthegeek> anybody?
<Sarvatt> ricotz: can you pastebin the output when running compiz --replace in a terminal, and also glxinfo? nv40 gallium is going through some major changes upstream and it might not be working at the moment
<richthegeek> right, fuck nouveau... I am using the propietary drivers. Sure it's open source but its also kinda shit
<Some_Person> nouveau also has no 3D afaik
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, limited 3d yes
<Sarvatt> he's asking about xorg-edgers where I'm enabling 3D support
<richthegeek> Some_Person: exactly, that's about 30% of why I am switching back. Mainly it's so my main screen isn't a blurry mess
<Sarvatt> not the lucid packages
<Some_Person> why doesn't nvidia just make their drivers open source and make us all happy?
<ZykoticK9> wow - channel has 300+ people, first time that's happened since Lucid come out I believe
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, and when that happens, why doesn't MS open source their OS (and stop threatening patent lawsuits against linux) ;)
<bjsnider> Some_Person, because the driver's code is 90% shared across all platforms, only 10% of it is linux-specific
<ricotz> Sarvatt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/396815/, compiz gives me not output, seems to fallback to metacity automatically
<Some_Person> bjsnider: and? why the need to keep it secret?
<DanaG> Because big evil media companies would sue them if they allowed people to break DRM, for one thing.
<bjsnider> yeah
<bjsnider> take away IP laws and yu've got something
<DanaG> ATI has the same issue with releasing specs of the UVD hardware.
<Some_Person> What does a display driver have to do with DRM?
<richthegeek> propietary drivers enabled, it's amazing how my monitors work and I have 3d!
<DanaG> On Windows, everything.
<richthegeek> seriously though, why is nouveau being promoted when this "just works"?
<DanaG> There's the whole "protected output path" crap.
<Some_Person> Then make an open source version with DRM stripped out?
<bjsnider> the nvidia driver cannot be included by default because of licensing issues so there has to be an alternative first
<bjsnider> it's unfortunate that nvidia makes the only real graphics driver for linux, but there you have it
<Some_Person> Then put a message like this when you first install: "A crappy but totally free driver is currently in use. To install something better that will actually work (but may have legal issues), type sudo apt-get install nvidia-whatever-they-call-it-these-days"
<arand> Some_Person: is not that what jockey does all along?
<bjsnider> yes, that is jockey's purpose
<bjsnider> its raison d'etre if you will
<psusi> I've been using the open source drivers on my radeon lately and they seem to work great
<chiggavel> so is there fix for  /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/aut-for-gdm-XrmKwg/database -nolisten tcp
<psusi> including all the compiz stuff... I tested out the new gnome-shell the other day which makes heavy use of that stuff too and it ran nice
<hifi> psusi: which card?
<psusi> radeon hd 4850 iirc
<zekoZeko> hi everyone. are there any changes to gvfs in lucid? I don't see the mounts in ~/.gvfs anymore so non-gnome apps can't use that.
<Boondoklife> zekoZeko: They are there on my box?
<zekoZeko> well, so they are on one of mine, but not the other.
<Boondoklife> hmm odd
<zekoZeko> yes it is
<zekoZeko> and there is no good docs on gvfs
<zekoZeko> at least not that i could find them
<zekoZeko> what i found out so far is that gvfs is meant for apps using gio and for others it can be accessed through .gvfs
<zekoZeko> through dbus i think, not 100% sure.
<zekoZeko> that's too much forme to tinker with without at least some docs :)
<zekoZeko> and i don't even know what really went wrong to file a proper bug report :)
<zekoZeko> oh btw, is plymouth really fixed now? I have a little bit unusual setup on my laptop, root is on LUKS with a password and /home is on another LUKS volume that is encrypted with a keyfile (but also password if I lose the file). For me it failed on opening and mounting home, so I just disabled it in crypttab and mounted manualy after boot :)
<thiebaude> im having a shutdown issue on 10.04
<Ian_Corne> plymouth hangs for me, if I boot with noveau
<thiebaude> i have nvidia 8400gs and have no problems with graphics
<zekoZeko> gm965 here, no nvidia :)
<thiebaude> its just i cant shutdown the computer,lol
<zekoZeko> this should be fun: 433 packages can be updated.
<zekoZeko> :)
<ZykoticK9> zekoZeko, .gvfs is still working for me? at least for an SSH mount anyways.
<thiebaude> wow
<hifi> hm, 2.6.34 panics on my lucid
<hifi> something wrong with the kernel
<zekoZeko> ZykoticK9: as i've said, it works on one machine, but not the other. They were both upgraded from karmic.
<thiebaude> im using 2.6.32-16 generic
<ZykoticK9> zekoZeko, ahhh sorry then.  Hope you find a fix for the broken one.
<zekoZeko> ZykoticK9: thanks :)
<zekoZeko> ZykoticK9: you have any idea how the connection works between gvfs daemon(s) and .gvfs directory? As far as I could understand it's not gvfs doing it directly but through something else.
<ZykoticK9> zekoZeko, sorry man, no idea...
<zekoZeko> ZykoticK9: got it... somehow on my laptop gvfs-fuse got uninstalled, who known why exactly. I started it manualy now, I'll see if it starts automatically after restart.
<ZykoticK9> zekoZeko, that certainly might explain it :)  Hope you've got it figured out.
<zekoZeko> ZykoticK9: yeah  I installed it and run /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-fuse /home/b/.gvfs and now it works. Hope I won't also have to figure out how to start it on login, these bloody things should just work, that's why i'm using ubuntu :)
<zekoZeko> any idea how pulseaudio starts in lucid? Again, it does not work only on one machine (i have to run pulseaudio --daemon after login). In Karmic there was a file in /etc/X11/Xsession.d, but here it's gone (on both machines). Still, on one machine it starts and on the other i have to start it by hand.
<xfact> Wow, I have upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 yesterday, and after that I listened to musics (currently too) watched movies, did social networks, edited some photos and burned some CDs and now playing on line game and I have not faces any interruption ( as I did everyday in Karmic)! I can't believe it's Alpha 3 and it's so stable as KK, it's like I am using the stable version released already 1 months ago. Alpha 3 rockxx!
<xfact> Not to mention some new awesome features, great!
<thiebaude> xfact, i agree, and i dont have any other OS on this computer
<duffydack> its more beta1 than alpha3 now.
<thiebaude> running 10.04 by itself
<xfact> thiebaude, Me too, only 10.04 in my PC upgraded from karmic koala
<thiebaude> cool
<xfact> really it's so cool
<thiebaude> the only issue i have is my computer wont shutdown
<xfact> too bad, I am not facing that :\
<thiebaude> when i click on shutdown it restarts,lol
<duffydack> ill go the whole hog when I have my fglrx.. radeon foss is just a little choppy...
<xfact> then how you are turning off your PC?
<thiebaude> but i have a work around that
<thiebaude> i log out, then i turn off the power strip then turn the computer off
<thiebaude> lol
<xfact> I think that may harm your HDD
<xfact> I think Beta 1 upgrade will solve it for you :)
<zekoZeko> not since '92 or so, when HDD heads are autoparked on power loss :)
<duffydack> id just goto terminal and sudo reboot
<thiebaude> beta is thursday
<thiebaude> 1
<zekoZeko> duffydack: poweroff you mean, reboot works for him :)
<xfact> there any command exists for shut down?
<thiebaude> duffydack, i'll try that thanks
<zekoZeko> xfact: poweroff
<duffydack> couple of times its gone to login screen when i tried to reboot/shutdown
<xfact> ohh
<xfact> zekoZeko, Thanks
<CardinalFang> thiebaude, yeah, that's not very good.  Logging out does not mean stuff is not happening.  Your computer is more than you.
<zekoZeko> xfact: or halt too
<duffydack> zekoZeko, im not reading properly, got my eyes on tv :)
<thiebaude> CardinalFang, exactly
<xfact> poweroff is specific lol
<xfact> lol I am also busy with JB music
<zekoZeko> xfact: yeah poweroff works if you have power management, and that's on all ATX machines, since the middle of the nineties :)
<markl_> there is a package missing in the lucid repo, does canonical have an official process for adding things?
<thiebaude> i try it now, brb
 * xfact it so historical (lol) 
<markl_> it just made it into debian squeeze
<markl_> like this week i think
<zekoZeko> markl_: build it yourself. get the debian package source and go for it :)
<xfact> markl_, Which package?
<markl_> linux-openvz kernel
<xfact> ohh
<zekoZeko> oh, that might be a little harder :)
<markl_> i really dislike having to maintain that separately
<markl_> and i really want to get off centos on my servers
<zekoZeko> agreed. I'm using debian for openvz hosts, guests can be anything then.
<markl_> yeah that is a nice feature
<markl_> openvz rocks so hard, i wish it were the default in eucalyptis
<CardinalFang> thiebaude, Ctrl-alt-F1, then log-in, then $ sudo shutdown --verbose
<zekoZeko> whaat do you mean it just got into squeeze? There's everything needed for openvz in lenny
<xfact> In my Chrome fonts are smooth but in Firefox fonts are sharp and cranky, why font smoothing not working in FF 3.6 in lucid?
<markl_> zekoZeko: which one is lenny, is that similar to what lucid will be?
<zekoZeko> markl_: no, it's got 2.6.26 kernel
<markl_> i am out of touch with debian versions these days, sadly
<zekoZeko> markl_: lenny is current stable debian
<CardinalFang> thiebaude, Ctrl-alt-F1, then log-in, then $ sudo shutdown --verbose
<zekoZeko> 5.0 i think it is
<thiebaude> sudo poweroff worked just right
<markl_> from what i understand, the openvz guys are scrambling to get the rhel6 version ready, whose kernel version will apparently match ubuntu 10.04 (and maybe debian squeeze too?)
<zekoZeko> markl_: i got it at a customer, two machines running drbd and openvz. Works like a charm.
<thiebaude> thanks CardinalFang
<markl_> so it would be nice if it just worked out of the 10.04 repos (fingers crossed)
<zekoZeko> markl_: i doubt that, so close to release.
<markl_> nobody expects the spanish inquisition!
<ZykoticK9> markl_, you're best bet is probably a PPA or backports after release
<ZykoticK9> s/you're/your
<markl_> ZykoticK9: who works on those?  is there a process for it?
<thiebaude> plymouthhd closed unexpectedly
<ZykoticK9> markl_, for PPA it could be anyone with a PPA - have a look/search at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - for backports there is a process...
<markl_> ok, i wonder where it comes from in 8.04
<ZykoticK9> markl_, for backport info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<markl_> looks like it is in the hardy multiverse
<DJones> Should the nouveau driver appear under hardware drivers for all machines with nvidia graphics? I only get an option of the Nvidia 96 driver which it says is installed, but not in use
<ZykoticK9> DJones, have you done an update yet?
<ZykoticK9> DJones, oh my - i'm only seeing 173 and current as well - that's new
<DJones> ZykoticK9: Yes, I've been running Lucid for a few weeks
<thiebaude> im using the current nvidia drivers
<thiebaude> with no problems at all
<DJones> I've not updated in the last 24 hours, I'll update those & see if it makes any difference
<thiebaude> compiz and full desktop effects
<bjsnider> DJones, what hardware?
<DJones> bjsnider: I'm using an old laptop with nvidia geforce2go
<bjsnider> that's not appropriate for use with the nvidia-current driver, but nouveau or the older blobs will be available
<DJones> bjsnider: I seem to remember when I looked at the driver under karmic that it might not have been supported
<DJones> bjsnider: I was expecting to see the nouveau driver listed under hardware drivers, but for some reason it doesn't show
<JoshuaL> hmm, my laptop numpad does not work under lucid
<DJones> what's the command to check which driver I'm using?
<JoshuaL> enable and disable numpad doesnt help
<thiebaude> ok guys y'all have  a good one
<DJones> Never mind, found it, Kernel driver in use nvidia, Kerner modules nvidia-96, nvidiafb, rivafb, nouveau
<coz_> any fixes for the readiance  etc new themes buttons?
<coz_> other than going inot gconf
<coz_> into
<coz_> I realize this is not as important as other things so no biggie at this point :)
<Azelphur> coz_: the buttons moving to the left? yea you can only gconf
<Azelphur> and while we are talking about that, has there been any rationale on that yet?
<Azelphur> or any explanation on why they made such large changes on the day of the UI freeze?
<coz_> Azelphur,  I hope it was a real big mistake  :)
<Azelphur> coz_: I hope so too, I'm very upset about them doing it on the day of the UI freeze
<zekoZeko> the new UI feels like a bloody Mac :)
<ZykoticK9> coz_, i hear TweakUbuntu (whatever that is) now has an option to move the buttons
<Pelmen> Azelphur: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/110
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532633 in metacity "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DJones> Azelphur: Did you see sabdfl's blog posting about it
<coz_> Azelphur,  I am more curious why the  "mac" like  left title bar buttons
<Pelmen> if one wants to call that "rationale"
<Azelphur> DJones: nope
<coz_> ZykoticK9,   mm  yeah but the issue remains that when the buttons are moved a put in the  minimiz,maximize,close  order  the minimize button trough is rendered incorrectly
<zekoZeko> coz_: not only window titles, also the notification strip on the top looks like a mac. networkmanager for instance looks very much like airport :)
<Azelphur> Pelmen: interesting that they want to add new buttons
<coz_> zekoZeko,  yeah i really have never liked mac  even though I have an old one here
<ZykoticK9> coz_, true, someone has a PPA that is suppose to correct the order/appearance as well - not sure which one though sorry
<Azelphur> that said, there's no reason why they couldn't add said buttons on the left.
<Azelphur> or even alongside the existing buttons
<zekoZeko> coz_: I don't mind Macs, lots of coworkers and friends use them and they're not bad at all, but such a blatant UI copy?!
<coz_> ZykoticK9,  ok I will google around for that...I think I found that once  but  dont recall it fixing anything but  thanks guy :)
<Azelphur> and still, no actual rationale there, they say "There are good reasons" but I don't see any
<Some_Person> coz_: I made a PPA to put them in their karmic positions
<coz_> zekoZeko,  well buttons on the left ,,,in my opinion are for left handed people
<coz_> Some_Person,  oh cool   you have
<ZykoticK9> coz_, ya it's Some_Person's PPA!
<zekoZeko> coz_: and especially for those with two left hands :)
<coz_> Some_Person,   do you have a quick link ?
<Azelphur> coz_: I don't think we should talk about it as a matter of opinion for now (that's a secondary concern)
<Some_Person> coz_: Yes. https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/light-themes
<coz_> Azelphur,  agreed
<Azelphur> My larger concern is that they've made these changes on the day of the UI freeze and not specified any rationale for doing so
<coz_> Some_Person,   thanks will take a look at that now  :)
<Pelmen> Azelphur: Simply wait another half year :-(
<Azelphur> Because that's not community spirit at all
<DJones> Azelphur: This was the comment I was thinking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/110
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532633 in metacity "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Azelphur> DJones: yea, I read that
<zekoZeko> Azelphur: community is very much like a glorified comittee, it doesn't always work, esp. in cases where there's lots of personal opinions.
<Azelphur> pretty much summarizes to "We have our reasons"
<zekoZeko> Azelphur: UI design is one of those things.
<coz_> mm this statement "Moving everything to the left opens up the space on the right nicely,"  doesnt make much sense to me
<ZykoticK9> Azelphur, i think the design team needs to re-read to COC, in particular point one about "Be considerate"
<coz_> on the right it opens up space on the left :)
<Azelphur> coz_: indeed, why not use the big open unused space to the left?
<Azelphur> lol
<Azelphur> zekoZeko: maybe, but in those cases you should atleast specify rationale
<Azelphur> which they havn't done
<coz_> I think the best approach is a tick box for left or right oriented buttons for the left and right handed people  but that wont happen
<coz_> :)
<zekoZeko> Azelphur: agreed.
<Azelphur> I just hope this doesn't set a trend for canonical behaviour tbh
<JoshuaL> hmm, my laptop numpad does not work under lucid, enable and disable the numpad doesnt help
<Azelphur> I wonder if there's some nice place I can whine about it.
<zekoZeko> Azelphur: OTOH, I think the new UI is OK, just takes some getting used to. Maybe maximize/minimize buttons should be reversed, but that's all.
 * duffydack can see another *buntu distro being made just for the buttons :P 
<Azelphur> zekoZeko: I quite like the new UI (Apart from the buttons), but that's really a secondary thing, and at the end of the day a matter of opinion
<Some_Person> duffydack: Or tons of people being directed to my PPA
<duffydack> I have gotten used to the buttons a little more now, I can always move them if I dont like them one day tho...
<Azelphur> zekoZeko: but personal opinions aside, they've messed up big time on this :P
<Azelphur> The only way they could redeem themselves to me would be to move the UI freeze back and apologize or revert the changes
<Azelphur> Completely out of order to make such large changes a matter of hours before the UI change
<Azelphur> s/UI change/UI freeze
<Some_Person> They've screwed up non-default themes by doing this too
<framli> Maybe we can put something more useful than window's control on the right side. As the right one is the side with instant info (tray, IM, etc).
<matumba> hello, anyone found out where to change the purple background plymouth uses in text mode?
<duffydack> Ive accidentally removed the volume icon applet from panel, I cant see where it is to add it again...
<Some_Person> duffydack: indicator applet
<duffydack> doh
<duffydack> so what is that thats happening between grub menu and ubuntu loading splash screen that lasts for 10 seconds..is it normal or is my i7 too slow :) heh.
<duffydack> its damn quick tho from splash to login
<zekoZeko> that might be grub timeout, but for me it never works, since grub2 I can't get to grub menu.
<duffydack> no, after the timeout...
<duffydack> blank sceen after 10s says fsck blah blah...
<duffydack> just wondered if there is something I can do to shorten it.
<syk> when beta is released is better to upgrade from alpha 3 or clean install?
<cwillu_at_work> syk, should work either way;  you may lose out on new profile changes, but any actual errors are bugs
<syk> ok
<cwillu_at_work> zekoZeko, holding down shift?
<KB1JWQ> Is beta due out today or Friday?
<zekoZeko> cwillu_at_work: it used to be escape, not shift.
<syk> tomorrow i think
<cwillu_at_work> zekoZeko, yes, that's why I just told you that it's shift :p
<zekoZeko> cwillu_at_work: thank you very much, kind sir :)
<cwillu_at_work> zekoZeko, the escape check required a 1 second wait, so they switched it to save a second on the boot
<syk> KB1JWQ tomorrow
<zekoZeko> cwillu_at_work: great, i should have spotted that change somewhere, but didn't.
<duffydack> any way to have pidgin open when I click chat from the me menu instead of empathy.
<KB1JWQ> syk: Yay!
<JoshuaL> is there a channel where i can get help creating a bug report?
<cwillu_at_work> JoshuaL, right here, what's the question?
<cwillu_at_work> well, or #ubuntu-bugs, but yeah
<JoshuaL> i have a hp laptop and the numpad does not work
<cwillu_at_work> numlock on? :p
<JoshuaL> turning it on or off doesnt help
<cwillu_at_work> Run "ubuntu-bug xorg" in a terminal and follow the prompts
<JoshuaL> hmm, Your gdm log files may help developers diagnose the bug, but may contain sensitive information.
<JoshuaL> what "sensitive" information?
<cwillu_at_work> JoshuaL, if you've ever typed in your password into the login name field by accident mainly
<JoshuaL> ah
<JoshuaL> never done that :)
<cwillu_at_work> in addition to your login name itself, potentially login times, that sort of thing
<JoshuaL> cwillu_at_work, ty, nothing to worry about then in my case
<JoshuaL> cwillu_at_work, i submitted the bug report, thanks a lot
<cwillu_at_work> np
<CosmiChaos> any plan to replace nvidia-current 195.36.08 that is claimed to have  fan-leak by actual 195.36.15 version of nvidia-glx?
<CosmiChaos> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=148959
<CosmiChaos> does anyone got VDAUP working?
<xfact> It's about FreeBSD...
<CosmiChaos> xfact Right it is, but heres it for linux64 ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/195.36.15/
<xfact> humm, is this the latest release, ok  but I do not plan to upgrade, maybe in case of Ubuntu it's different, cause 'Tested by Ubuntu developer'
<xfact> and also it's alpha3-beta1 so lot chances of internal crashes
<CosmiChaos> but i use nvidia-current and: "me-tv-xine: Failed to initialise video driver 'vdpau' // Verbose output of vdpauinfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396913/
<CosmiChaos> please help
<xfact> :?
<bjsnider> CosmiChaos, calm down...
<bjsnider> take a drink...
<xfact> It's not really helping him....
<bjsnider> here's what you need for vdpau: nvidia-current, libvdpau1, vdpau-enabled video player
<xfact> seems like solemn issue
<CosmiChaos> i have more lib output that is quite more helpful maybe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396915/
<xfact> what is your nv-card number?
<CosmiChaos> geforce 8600 gts
<xfact> ok looking something....
<CosmiChaos> was woking times ago
<bjsnider> CosmiChaos, are you using the nvidia-current driver?
<CosmiChaos> yep
<bjsnider> are you sure?
<bjsnider> it can be installed but not in use
<CosmiChaos> yes
<CosmiChaos> yes nvidia-settings shows 195.136.08, only driver that is installed is official nvidia-current with the nvidia-glx-190 versioned 195.36.08
<CosmiChaos> hmmm i got nvidia-common installed that installed some modaliases
<CosmiChaos> is that problematic do i need nvidia-common?
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> is beta out yet?
<bjsnider> CosmiChaos, no
<CosmiChaos> bjsnider well it is nvidia-current v 195.36.08 that installed nvidia-185-libvdpau v 195.36.08 and various others
<bjsnider> vdpauinfo says there's some sort of error with the nvidia vdpau driver itsef
<bjsnider> remove any package marked nvidia-xxx-libvdpau
<CosmiChaos> xD ok ill try
<CosmiChaos> didnt help should i reboot for that changes taking effect?
<bjsnider> yeah
<CosmiChaos> well i try first to remove all nvidia stuff reinstalling nvidia-current and libvdpau
<CosmiChaos> brb
<AbortD> lucid run pretty good?
<syk> yea
<xfact> indeed
<bjsnider> not compared to windows 95
<AbortD> nice i decided to switch from karmic
<AbortD> not compared to windows 95? heh
<AbortD> since i use ati radeon
<ChogyDan> anyone know what version of flash is in lucid? or whether beta3 of flash will be included?
<SEJeff> ChogyDan, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/flashplugin-nonfree
<alex_mayorga> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ChogyDan> ok, Im guessing that the beta 3 is for 10.1    thanks
<AbortD> alex_mayorga,  do you know if that flash works with 64bit?
<CosmiChaos> Same problem, only nvidia-current, livdpau1, vdpauinfo and nvidia-settings are installed. :( new output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396927/
<alex_mayorga> bjsnider: whatever happened to your 64 bit flash ;)
<bjsnider> alex_mayorga, it is still there
<bjsnider> CosmiChaos, does vdpau work with mplayer?
<CosmiChaos> MPlayer interrupted by signal 11: unknown
<CosmiChaos> crashes
<CosmiChaos> when setting video to vdpau
<CosmiChaos> xine has no explicit vdpau module available
<bjsnider> certainly seems like a hardware problem to me
<bjsnider> !info libvdpau1 lucid
<ubottu> libvdpau1 (source: libvdpau): Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix (libraries). In component main, is optional. Version 0.3-2 (lucid), package size 23 kB, installed size 124 kB
<CosmiChaos> bjsnider, that one is installed
<bjsnider> it's not the latest
<bjsnider> but whatever
<CosmiChaos> hmmm i notice first time that my gc is on bus type PCI Express 4x !!!???
<Andre_Gondim> is there any template to openoffice presentation with new Ubuntu logo?
<xfact> it's already Mar 18 here, when the Beta#1 going to release?
<xfact> *can't wait*
<bjsnider> then grab the daily-livecd. it's basically the same thing
<syk> xfact tomorrow
<syk> bjsnider, so the daily-livecd is practically the beta?
<xfact> syk, it dated today....?!
<syk> xfact today is 17th
<bjsnider> well, since it has packages up to today, it should be pretty close
<arand> syk: Probably, I checked at some point before and the beta md5 was exactly the same of the daily from a day or two before..
<xfact> syk, ohh in there, how much time left before 'tomorrow'?
<xfact> Here already 18th Mar, 2:56 am
<arand> syk: I think that was on jaunty or something...
<syk> ohh
<syk> arand, what was?
<xfact> :(
<arand> syk: Probably, I checked at some point before and the beta md5 was exactly the same of the daily from a day or two before..
<syk> ah
<kklimonda> heh, gwibber here is trying to catch up with Firefox in terms of used ram :/
<kklimonda> almost 150M when I sum up both gwibber and gwibber-service..
<kklimonda> looks like Canonical has to revise the minimal requirements for 10.04
<BUGabundo> ahaah
<BUGabundo> ram is ok
<BUGabundo> CPU is overkill
<BUGabundo> 4 gwibber services
<BUGabundo> ate 30%
<BUGabundo> and beams at 80%
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you call 150M ok?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> cause I have more then that
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: not to mention that it stores all messages in desktopcouch
<BUGabundo>  3832  88668      2       2158K 667.1M 170.1M 667.1M 170.1M   4% gwibber
<BUGabundo>  3734  59749      0       2158K 461.9M 117.0M 461.9M 117.0M   3% gwibber-servic
<BUGabundo>  2197 104069    342      39661K 534.5M 108.4M 534.5M 108.4M   3% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo>  8990  26007      3      39661K 824.5M  97.9M 824.5M  97.9M   2% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo>  2604 124489     17      39661K 856.0M 99656K 856.0M 99656K   2% chromium-brows
<kklimonda> all of them probably - because the table is well over 100M ;)
<kklimonda> lol
<BUGabundo>  5799   2252      0        925K 813.5M 72488K     0K     0K   2% pidgin
<BUGabundo> look at pidgin
<kklimonda> I have to say I hate the technical changes Canonical has made in 10.04 :/
<kklimonda> they look awesome on the outside but if you dig deep into them the quality is terrible
<zekoZeko> kklimonda: care to elaborate on that?
<kklimonda> zekoZeko: gwibber is way to heave on reasources, appindicator has terrible ui and looks like upstream is going to reject it in the current form, units policy has created the flame on the month..
<kklimonda> heavy on the resources* o.O
<kklimonda> appindicator has terrible API*
<zekoZeko> well, gwibber can be disabled, can't it?
<kklimonda> seriously, what was that? /me is embarrassed
<rww> yes
<rww> My lucid setup has no gwibbery ubuntu one indicator applet silliness ;P
<zekoZeko> appindicator ui doesn't look bad to me, but it's a mac UI ripoff (not a bad thing in itself)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: not defending gwibber but kenvandine has been working hard to low gwibber as much as possible
<kklimonda> zekoZeko: but it's being pushed as one of the most important changes made to 10.04
<zekoZeko> kklimonda: of course it is, it's a feature for the masses :)
<kklimonda> zekoZeko: sorry - I was talking about the API of the appindicator and not the UI..
<zekoZeko> kklimonda: what units policy are you talking about? No idea what that is...
<zekoZeko> kklimonda: no idea about the API, you might be right there.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: don't forget UI team has been working on new UI for over 2 cycles
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I know he has been doing a lot to make it leaner and less crashy but still..
<BUGabundo> its nothing that came out of phing air
<BUGabundo> in two months
<rww> zekoZeko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy , I assume
<zekoZeko> rww: thanks, will read it.
<BUGabundo> "network bandwidth (for example, 6 MBit/s or 50 kB/s)"
<BUGabundo> this is SOOOO WRONG
<thiebaude> BUGabundo, hi
<BUGabundo> hey thiebaude
<zekoZeko> i see now, talking about "Units policy" has me thinking about unit tests, no idea what it was about. if this caused the flame of the month, we've got a lot of nitpickers in the community.
<BUGabundo> RAM sizes (for example, 2 GiB RAM)
<thiebaude> :)
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: and if they have been working on those changes for a year than that's even worse :/
<rww> especially since they didn't think to tell anyone or get community feedback, which is my only real problem with the new UI stuff
 * BUGabundo comments on the wiki
<rww> there's a middle-ground between being completely opaque and being snowed under by community bikeshedding, and Canonical has a tendency to not be anywhere near that middle ground
<kklimonda> rww: there has been a lot of feedback on the units policy
<kklimonda> rww: the topic has been discussed for months if not years
<rww> kklimonda: I wasn't talking about the units policy, and that was a TB decision anyway
<kklimonda> rww: well, the rest of them is a simple problem of generating hype in the opensource community
<kklimonda> rww: is they decided to discuss the parts of the theme (or any other decision) with community for months they just couldn't create the wow effect which is important to promote Ubuntu
<rww> kklimonda: "hype" through unveiling features without getting community feedback first is a crappy policy. It's annoying when Apple does it, and it's annoying when Canonical doesit.
<kklimonda> rww: annoying?
<rww> What's important for promoting Ubuntu is technical excellence and a good community, not stupid marketing crap.
 * thiebaude 10.04 is beautiful
<zekoZeko> annoying = you can still change the theme (or whatever it's properly called)
<zekoZeko> :)
<kklimonda> rww: that's just not true - Ubuntu is nearing the point when we are going to have to attract ISVs to make desktop applications and port awesome games
<zekoZeko> rww: not really, it's all about marketing these days. BeOS was supposedly good (only used it once) but it failed miserably.
<BUGabundo> thiebaude: sure it looks good
<BUGabundo> *unless* you try to do anything on your own
<BUGabundo> then you are screewd
<kklimonda> rww: otherwise we are just going to be yet another distribution - pretty cool but not worth time
<thiebaude> im only waiting for new icons now,lol
<_Groo_> hi/2 all, any network-manager, modemmanager dev responsible for this packages alive in here?
<BUGabundo> _Groo_: that would be asac. but he is away
<BUGabundo> ping him in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<rww> kklimonda: Silly marketing tricks are not a good way to be better than the other distributions.
<_Groo_> i found out why some 3g modems arent showing up in network manager
<BUGabundo> he usually hangs around there, _Groo_
<BUGabundo> _Groo_: that's very well known
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: can you pass the info to him then? im on my way home soon
<BUGabundo> there's an HUGE bug for that
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: which is?
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: its not actually a bug but a priority order
<kklimonda> rww: all marketing is silly but it's needed - how do you propose Ubuntu should create enough hype for people to get interested in it?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/430011
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 430011 in linux "Huawei E220 and E169 3G dongle do not work on karmic (major regression)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> and friends
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: 3g isnt showing up because modemmanager is getting called AFTER networkmanager is already running
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> niceeeee
<rww> kklimonda: by building a good product and having good community momentum behind it. We're already well on our way towards doing that, and Canonical engaging in cheap marketing tricks is only annoying people, thus causing problems in the community, and distracting from the actual tech, thus compromising us technically.
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: not that bug, thats about activating 3g, i can do that with the usbswitch package
<BUGabundo> then it beats me
<BUGabundo> _Groo_: mind trying NM daily PPA and check?
<rww> Unveiling a new theme days before UI freeze makes the documentation team's life more difficult. Unveiling a new set of branding without finishing the fonts involved or making sources available compromises marketing and LoCo teams' ability to produce content.
<kklimonda> rww: we are going to reach a point soon when just being good and having a good community won't be enough to advance.
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: the problem is AFTER the 3g is up and running (like seen in dmesg, usb 2-3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0 gos up and all), nm-applet NEVER shows up the 3g
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: link pls
<henkpoley> Is there any documentation on the "recovery+" system of 10.04 ? Is there anything I need to do after the empty screen blinking cursor ?
<BUGabundo> http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/164-ubuntu-network-manager-team-offers-daily-builds-for-trunk-aka-0.8-now.html
<BUGabundo> abhh
<BUGabundo> bad google
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: the cure is to stop nm, kill -9 modemmanager, get it um first and restart nm
<BUGabundo> https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/trunk
<BUGabundo> _Groo_: please file a bug, and ping asac
<kklimonda> rww: the final theme and art has always been unveiled mere days before ui freeze
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: this will make 3g show up in NM applet
<kklimonda> rww: the whole point of ui freeze is to give documentation teams enough time to prepare documentation.
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: thats the problem, im leaving now, i just logged to warn you guys about this, i dont know if ill be back online this week
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: so pls forward this to him if you can.. is easily reproducible
<Some_Person> When is the UI freeze?
<kklimonda> Some_Person: March 4th
<Some_Person> kklimonda: so it already happened?
<kklimonda> yes
<_Groo_> BUGabundo: thanks for the help, till next time :)
<Some_Person> So the release will be stuck with the crappy button positions :-(
<kklimonda> yes
 * Amaranth likes them
<thiebaude> i also like them too
<Amaranth> Although I do actually prefer minimize,maximize,title,close
<Some_Person> you like a close button not in the corner?
<thiebaude> they need a mouse over
<kklimonda> Some_Person: I don't really mind - the change like any other, I got used to it
<arand> Some_Person: We're sorrounded by mad ppl!
<thiebaude> lol
<Some_Person> I tried getting used to it, but found myself often clicking the wrong button
<CharbeL> i installed adobe flash player for firefox but when i join an application in facebook it doesn't work properly can anyone help ?
<arand> Have they fixed up the issues with it though? Like the ugliness with one-button windows, and is the breakage of all other themes remain?
<Linux000> The buttons just need better images
<kklimonda> arand: no and no
<Some_Person> one-button windows is actually fixed, but only for the dark theme
<kklimonda> ach
<chiggavel> where i can find lucid deb list that i should use
<kklimonda> which one is "more default"?
<henkpoley> So.. ubuntu lucid now hangs when you have a broken item in your /etc/fstab.. not nice.. (even recovery+ hangs)
<chiggavel> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  multiverse/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<xubi> hi all
<chiggavel> whats wrong?
<kklimonda> chiggavel: change mirror
<chiggavel> to whichone
<xubi> ubuntu 10.04 beta 1  is opened to download ?
<kklimonda> not yet
<Some_Person> you're one day too early
<henkpoley> xubi: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule
<chiggavel> kklimonda
<arand> Well, that's kind of concerning, if they do a big drop like this, shouldn't most of the obvious problems be smoothed over? It's not very reassuring if the themes are rushed into it..
<thiebaude> xubi, its getting close
<kklimonda> chiggavel: to any other
<chiggavel> i dont know whichone cousing that on sources.list
<CosmiChaos> NV-GF-8600-GTS-Card: LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <4us
<CosmiChaos>  NV-NF-630i-PCI-EXPRESS-1-16x-Port: LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <4us
<CosmiChaos>  both outputs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/396973/
<Some_Person> I'm new to prerelease ubuntu, having started last Sunday. Will I have to do like a big update or something when beta1 is released, or will it just be pretty much the current packages just dumped to an ISO?
<CosmiChaos> cards status is bus type pci express 4x :(
<arand> thiebaude: at least a day to go, I reckon...
<zekoZeko> Some_Person: you'll just have lots and lots of packages to update, should be automatic with update-manager
<arand> Some_Person: The latter
<thiebaude> oh yea, how you doing? arand
<Some_Person> arand, zekoZeko: You two just contridicted each other. Which is it?
<arand> Some_Person: Well obviously I claim myself to be correct ;)
<kklimonda> the person who decided that gnome panel applets should be draggable anywhere on the panel should be shot dead - they just can't stay in one place..
<zekoZeko> Some_Person: updates should work just like on the released version...
<zekoZeko> kklimonda: even if you lock them to one place?
<kklimonda> zekoZeko: even then - I just have to change resolution and for example notification area moves to the left corner.. it's most visible in VM
<Rods_Tiger> a thing I put into the startup items has stopped starting up since I went to Lucid Lynx
<zekoZeko> kklimonda: you're right, it happened to me a while ago when switching monitors.... not a new "feature" :)
<kklimonda> zekoZeko: I know but that's still really irritating
<zekoZeko> kklimonda: you have any idea how to have the panel on two monitors?
<kklimonda> zekoZeko: no idea
<Turl> hello
<thiebaude> Turl, hey there
<Turl> is there a way to disable the notifications pidgin makes but keeping indicator-applet?
<arand> kklimonda: gconftool-2 --dump /apps/panel > ~/panelstate.xml && echo -e '#!/bin/bash\n\ngconftool-2 --load ~/panelstate.xml' > ~/resetpanel.bash
<happyface> damn, I just lost fat uptime :(
<zekoZeko> happyface: you'll learn not to care about uptime :)
<zekoZeko> happyface: it took me a while, but life is much nicer afterward :)
<Turl> any ideas?
<zekoZeko> apropos uptime: load now 50 on a machine i'm upgrading (from lucid about a week ago), nothing else really running, just lots and lots of i/o wait...
<zekoZeko> no bloody idea what's going on, everything i type over ssh takes a while to happen :)
<zekoZeko> Turl: turn the notifications off in pidgin? I'm not using it, but I'm quite sure it's got an option for that...
<Turl> if I turn them off, then indicator-applet doesn't do a thing
<Turl> pidgin doesn't even appear in it :(
<zekoZeko> what would you like it to do?
<zekoZeko> b@touch:~$ uptime
<zekoZeko>  23:53:44 up 9 days, 11:05, 16 users,  load average: 49.48, 50.55, 51.06
<zekoZeko> this took about a minute to happen :)
<Turl> I'd like indicator applet to work, but without the black notifications
<zekoZeko> no idea, sorry.
<Turl> just the mail icon changing color
<happyface> zekoZeko: lol I relaly don't care too much it's just fun
<henkpoley> zekoZeko: you could try to use `ionice` and `renice` to gice your shell more priority
<zekoZeko> happyface: when I was like 17 and starting out with linux big uptimes were all i was gunning for :) I think I managed 3 years on a machine once :)
<zekoZeko> henkpoley: i first have to wait a few minutes to get the shell PID :)
<henkpoley> The OpenVMS guys kind of spoiled that game, what was it ~ 18 years ?
<zekoZeko> the machine is not even swapping much....
<zekoZeko> -/+ buffers/cache:     662756    1397588
<zekoZeko> Swap:      5242872     930284    4312588
<zekoZeko> henkpoley: 18 years requires some seriously good hardware :)
<arand> How do you get kernel security updates into a machine constantly running?
<zekoZeko> arand: you don't, and that's the reason I don't care about uptime anymore.
<henkpoley> Some operating systems are built so you can replace large parts on a live system, but not linux. Though you can of course update and restart individual pieces of software running on linux.
<henkpoley> Blah, after installing vmware tools it's hanging on boot again
<Turl> there's a project for patching software running without restarting it
<Turl> and it includes the kernel
<arand> But it's commercial as of now.
<zekoZeko> i know, but i'm not going to bother with that if it's not included in the distro.
<zekoZeko> i'm not using hardware that takes more than a few minutes to boot, and that is quite acceptable in 99,9% of the places.
<arand> They pretty much take the updates and beat them into running-update compliance..
<henkpoley> anyways, what are you doing on that high io-wait machine? installing a weeks worth of deb repository updates?
<arand> What I would like is a system I could switch my screen session to when rebooting...
<zekoZeko> arand: like ILO & friends?
<henkpoley> IBM has such a laptop, the screen is detachable and runs Android or somesuch
<henkpoley> Err s/IBM/Lenovo/
<arand> zekoZeko: huh?
<zekoZeko> arand: misunderstanding... i thought you were talking about monitoring a machine remotely while rebooting.
<henkpoley> ILO = "Integrated Lights-Out" by HP
<henkpoley> The Lenova laptop is "http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Desktops-and-Notebooks/Lenovo-IdeaPad-U1-Hybrid-Features-Detachable-Screen-139093/" btw
<zekoZeko> yeah, most server vendors have such stuff, I'm just used to saying ILO because I use many HP machines.
<henkpoley> yay for odd link handling in Colloqui..
<nishanth> my lucid lynx does not show login screen when i boot my computer
<voidmage> nishanth: does it show a weird looking square thing?
<nishanth> nah the screen looks blank... but i hear the sound
<voidmage> hmm
<voidmage> have you tried removing plymouth?
<nishanth> i am very new to linux....what is plymouth?
<voidmage> it's what shows up the ubuntu logo on boot instead of the boot messages
<Thuuugs> can anyone comment on the state of Lucid and SSD/Trim support?
<voidmage> do you see five white or orange dots when you're booting, or a bunch of text?
<psusi> Thuuugs, not there.... you have to download and build the latest hdparm and manually trim
<nishanth> no i dont see anything like that
<psusi> trim support just went into 2.6.33, but lucid is using .32
<nishanth> i dont see anything while I am booting
<Thuuugs> psusi: I thought I read that the ubuntu team released kernel 2.6.33 with trim enabled?
<voidmage> what graphics card do you have?
<psusi> Thuuugs, ohh, I think someone did in their PPA
<Thuuugs> psusi: Ive now also read reports that its disabled by default in the latest kernel
<Thuuugs> like in actual source code, such a mess, cant find a def. answer on anything related to ssd heh
<psusi> Thuuugs, yea, you have to pass ext4 a mount option to tell it to use it
<nishanth> how can i check wat my graphic card is?
<psusi> Thuuugs, I've been in the same boat.. just got an ssd last friday... so far I'm pretty happy.... still need to get around to building the latest hdparm and doing a manual trim, but so far have not seemed to need it
<Thuuugs> psusi: Do u have a document or something that I can read thru, I have ubunut 9.10, with latest kernel off kernel.org and ext4 - but cant seem to find what to do next
<voidmage> nishanth: I'm really not sure what to do, I use an nvidia card and removing plymouth fixed some boot issues I had.
<voidmage> Is anyone else more experienced with this that can help?
<psusi> Thuuugs, no... I don't... I just remember seeing a message on lkml about the ext4 mount option, and I also read somewhere that device mapper still can't pass it down so it won't work over lvm anyhow... though patches to fix that I think are either about to or just hit linus's tree
<nishanth> Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<nishanth> is it my card
<zekoZeko> nishanth: press shift right after the bios screen
<zekoZeko> nishanth: that should bring up Grub menu
<zekoZeko> nishanth: that's the boot loader
<zekoZeko> nishanth: i'll lead you on from there.
<nishanth> shift + what right?
<zekoZeko> nishanth: just shift
<nishanth> so i need to restart?
<zekoZeko> umm, i thought your computer is not working....
<nishanth> nah the problem is that i dont see anything while my computer is booting
<zekoZeko> nishanth: so the problem is that you don't see anything while the macine boots, but then the login screen pops up?
<nishanth> i hear the sound for the login screen
<nishanth> but dont see it
<zekoZeko> i see
<nishanth> then i enter the password
<zekoZeko> have you tried changing the VT with ctrl+alt+f1 to f8?
<nishanth> at which point it gives me a visible login screen
<zekoZeko> oh
<zekoZeko> bizarre.
<nishanth> what is VT?
<zekoZeko> :) sorry, no idea
<zekoZeko> virtual terminal
<zekoZeko> but if you input your username and password and something happens, you're at the right one already, no need for that.
<sobersabre> hi, Beta1 is scheduled to 18th, i.e. for today.
<sobersabre> when is it going to be avail ?
<crimsun> when you stop asking
<zekoZeko> :)
<sobersabre> I never started asking....
<nishanth> i think my problem is that plymouth does not run on my computer
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: it's not 18th yet everywhere :)
<sobersabre> nishanth: there's bug.
<sobersabre> zekoZeko: it is in where I AM.
<crimsun> huh? "when is it going to be avail ?" is *not* asking?
<sobersabre> it's 1:53 AM!
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: release it yourself then :)
<sobersabre> crimsun: this is "asking":
<sobersabre> oh, c'mon guys,
<sobersabre> I can't wait any longer.
<sobersabre> I have to get the Beta1 ASAP
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: got to bed then, you'll be happier tomorrow.
<crimsun> sobersabre: no, that's a statement not a question.
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: you can make your system beta yourself anytime
<sobersabre> Is there any serious issues to put the hands onto ?
<jpds> sobersabre: When it's ready.
<sobersabre> jpds: oh. the limitations of IRC
<nishanth> anyone know how to fix plymouth?
<sobersabre> what is plymouth ?
<arand> current daily is most likely what'llend up as beta anyways...
<crimsun> nishanth: what issue is involved? That's a fairly broad question.
<zekoZeko> sudo sed -i -e 's/development branch/Beta1 for sobersabre only/' /etc/issue
<jpds> !info plymouth | sobersabre
<sobersabre> zekoZeko: how about writing this too.
<jpds> ubottu: hi
<h00k> it'll be there when it's done, there is no specific time it will be released.
<nishanth> i just realised that lucid has something called plymouth. i never saw this on my screen
<sobersabre> I mean you only printed it onto stdout...
<nishanth> i dont see anything while i am booting
<sobersabre> jpds: info is silent...
<ubottu> sobersabre: plymouth (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - main package. In component main, is standard. Version 0.8.0~-15 (lucid), package size 707 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zekoZeko> nishanth: what version of plymouth do you have? dpkg -s plymouth | grep ^Version
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: no i haven't
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: i only changed it in the file.
<Ian_Corne> jpds: hate to keep you hanging, *hi*
<Ian_Corne> :p
<Ian_Corne> oh, he replied
<nishanth> Version: 0.8.0~-16
<tcsoccerman> Just finished my post on Lucid Lynx :)
<sobersabre> sed -e oh, I'm never doing "in place".
<zekoZeko> is ubottu serving old data? My plymouth is 0.8.0~-16
<jpds> zekoZeko: Probably.
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: it's quite handy, wouldn't do it with a complicated untested regex though :)
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-18
<sobersabre> zekoZeko: I tend to just be paranoid.
<nishanth> well how can i fix this issue with ply mouth
<sobersabre> nishanth: does it eventually boot ?
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: me too. But I don't really care if i break /etc/issue :)
<sobersabre> zekoZeko: my /etc/issue...
<sobersabre> :)
<zekoZeko> i could only break mine, yours is your own problem :)
<sobersabre> /etc/issue can trigger garbage in IDS checks...
<sobersabre> "suspicious files activity"...
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> now seriously. I am looking at blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+specs
<nishanth> when i hear the sound for the login screen i enter the passwd and it gives me the login screen once more and i enter the info again and it lets me in]
<zekoZeko> anyway, what's your obsession with getting beta released? You'll update hundreds of packages before final release anyway, the tag doesn't really mean much.
<sobersabre> nishanth: it gets you in, be happy.
<sobersabre> :)
<nishanth> but sometimes i dont get the login screen until i restart for like at least 4 times
<sobersabre> zekoZeko: I hoped to maybe do something like fixing a bug... or 2.
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: that i understand and respect.
<sobersabre> nishanth: if you're attempting to login via the virtual console, it does let you in ?
<sobersabre> SO where do i get a bug ?
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: on launchpad i'd guess :)
<sobersabre> blueprints seems like high_level tasks>
<nishanth> never tried virtual console....idk how to
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: #515018 is bothering me ATM, but I can't do much about it but wait.
<nishanth> i removed plymouth let me restart and see if it works
<zekoZeko> nishanth: i think you must also rebuild the initrd
<zekoZeko> nishanth: sudo update-initramfs -u -k `uname -r`
<nishanth> how can i  do that?
<nishanth> with the quotes or with out it?
<sobersabre> nishanth: with the "reversed single quotes" (or apostrophies)
<sobersabre> it means the output of the command "uname -r" is put in that place.
<zekoZeko> ninlith: just copy&paste.
<tcsoccerman> zeko do you understand what that means? if you do you are amazing
<nishanth> Cannot find /lib/modules/nishanth -r
<nishanth> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-nishanth -r
<zekoZeko> umm
<zekoZeko> copy & paste without double quotes:
<daniskami> amazing? not really :)
<sobersabre> not username, COPY PASTE!
<zekoZeko> "sudo update-initramfs -u `uname -r`"
<zekoZeko> tcsoccerman: repetition is the mother of something or other :)
<tcsoccerman> i see
<sobersabre> repetition is the father of a parrot ;-) I'm a good parrot.
<zekoZeko> tcsoccerman: but i actualy also understand what it all means.
<DanaG> er, you lost -k
<DanaG> sudo update-initramfs -u -k `uname -r`
<zekoZeko> tcsoccerman: and what it does. i've been doing this for long enough to understand a lot :)
<sobersabre> zekoZeko: do you own a toshiba laptop ?
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: yes.
<sobersabre> I don't.
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: exact same model as in the bugreport.
<tcsoccerman> zekoZeko: nice. that is impressive.
<sobersabre> so I don't think I can help you with it.
<sobersabre> even if I do dig it, I need a machine of that type.
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: didn't think you could, but I tried anyway :)
<psusi> whoa, weird
<sobersabre> I only have dell e5500 and a macbook
<psusi> I get much better performance out of my ssd when I disable TCQ by getting the queue depth to 1 instead of 31 when having dd read to null without O_DIRECT... like nearly 2:1
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: i worked around by disabling the actions on the lid button, i put it to sleep manually and then close the lid.
<sobersabre> zekoZeko: as of now, my karmic installation works ok with both suspend and hibernation on DELL.
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: karmic worked fine on this machine.
<sobersabre> what display adapter does toshiba have ?
<zekoZeko> sobersabre: intel gm965
<sobersabre> hmm.. old.
<zekoZeko> let me check again
<sobersabre> I have newer 4500 hd
<zekoZeko> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<sobersabre> ok, any other bugs ?
<Thuuugs> Looking at: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-rc1/ - apparently the Ubuntu team enabled TRIM support in this custome kernels - cant find anything in changelog - can anyone confirm/deny?
<zekoZeko> Thuuugs: download it, unpack the package and check /boot/config-x.x.x
<Thuuugs> zekoZeko: trim support isnt an option - within source code
<zekoZeko> Thuuugs: you can unpack it with dpkg-deb -x package.deb /tmp/whatever
<zekoZeko> Thuuugs: oh, didn't know that.
<nishanth> hey guess what my boot worked properly after i removed plymouth
<zekoZeko> nishanth: congrats :)
<nishanth> so is there a way to make plymouth work now?
<zekoZeko> nishanth: the latest version is suppsed to work according to the bug report.
<nishanth> so do you think it will work if install it using synaptic?
<sobersabre> nishanth: the game with alpha/beta releases is to upgrade parts you're sure will fix something, and pin what's already working...
<zekoZeko> you can try :)
<sobersabre> "pinning" is like telling apt to not upgrade a version of something you've "pinned".
<zekoZeko> I actualy had the same problem. Going to try if it's solved.
<zekoZeko> nishanth: so i suggest you wait for me, brb
<nishanth> ok
<nishanth> roger that
<sobersabre> Thuuugs: according to google->intel forums, TRIM is in the kernel of 2.6.28 and up.
<sobersabre> I have no idea what it is though :)
<sobersabre> and you need an fs with support of TRIM, i.e. ext4.
<Thuuugs> yea have all that, and read all those
<Thuuugs> but cant for the life
<Thuuugs> of me find support for it
<sobersabre> Thuuugs: what is TRIM ? :)
<Thuuugs> support for SSD
<Thuuugs> well not support
<Thuuugs> a function
<Thuuugs> of ssd
<sobersabre> ok.
<sobersabre> so how do you know your kernel doesn't use it ?
<Thuuugs> well i cant find out yes or no
<Thuuugs> thats the issue lol
<nishanth> zekozeko are you back?
<sobersabre> Thuuugs: do you own an OLD SSD or a new model ?
<sobersabre> hey guess what my boot worked properly after i removed plymouth
<Thuuugs> new
<Thuuugs> intel x25-m
<sobersabre> wikipedia writes: The purpose of the instruction is to maintain the speed of the SSD throughout its lifespan, avoiding the slowdown that early models encountered once all of the cells had been written to once
<sobersabre> Thuuugs: what is your version of hdparm ?
<Guest51936> hey guys, just dist-upgraded to Lucid, I've got three external drives on the machine and having problems booting, it says "Waiting for /mountpoint [SM]" for each one until I hit S or M then dumps me to a root prompt
<nishanth> how to make plymouth work?
<KruyKaze> sound is not working on my uptodate lucid
<sobersabre> according to wiki hdparm since 9.17 can send TRIM command.
<sobersabre> KruyKaze: what card ?
<KruyKaze> how do i find out?
<sobersabre> run: lspci | grep -i audio
<KruyKaze>  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<zekoZeko> yay! it works :)
<sobersabre> it's been reported to have a problem....
<KruyKaze> pulse sound preferences shows "activity"
<nishanth> zekozeko
<sobersabre> KruyKaze: are you sure it's not the mixer setup problem ?
<KruyKaze> it's not muted
<nishanth> so shall i reinstall plymouth?
<sobersabre> hmm... I'm going to upgrade now bye all.
<nishanth> is the beta out?
<zekoZeko> KruyKaze: on my laptop i had to select "Analog Output" from dropdown in Sound Preferences -> Output
<KruyKaze> ok
<KruyKaze> let me try that
<zekoZeko> KruyKaze: "analog headphones" or "analog speakers" did not work.
<zekoZeko> KruyKaze: i think i have the same sound hardware as you, or similar.
<zekoZeko> nishanth: you can try. It worked for me.
<zekoZeko> nishanth: check the bugreport from the channel topic to see you have the right version available and also supposedly you have to install a new version of mountall
<zekoZeko> ok i have to go now everyone, it's been nice.
<KruyKaze> did not work :( zekoZeko
<KruyKaze> i'll reboot and see
<nishanth> i dont see the plymouth animation while the system boots
<nishanth> is there way to fix it?
<nishanth> can someone tell me how to make plymouth work?
<robin0800> nishanth: only when its fixed
<voidmage> any word on a nvidia 195.36.15 package?
<yofel> voidmage: being worked on
<gnomefreak> plymouth was fixed already with ~15 and mountall what is broken now? i see boot screen fine
<gnomefreak> s/mountall what/mountall. what
<gnomefreak> 0.8.0~-16 works testing 0.8.0~-17 in a few
<marginoferror> Can anyone tell me how to change the placement of the close/minimize/maximize buttons from the new default to the old right side placement?
<marginoferror> I thought simply changing the theme would do it but apparently not
<gnomefreak76> marginoferror: yes you can use gconf-editor or run the command i give below
<gnomefreak76> marginoferror: gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<marginoferror> Okay, thanks
<marginoferror> I'm a little disconcerted there's no way for a user to change that in preferences =x
<gnomefreak76> marginoferror: gconf-editor == prefferences
<marginoferror> hahaha
<gnomefreak76> always has :)
<happyface> is there a way to chroot from windows to a linux partition (ext4)?
<gnomefreak> !chroot > happyface
<ubottu> happyface, please see my private message
<JediMaster> hey guys, when Beta 1 is released later today (1:37am here) will an apt-get upgrade get the alpha up to date?
<gnomefreak> JediMaster: yes
<JediMaster> gnomefreak, thanks, great
<gnomefreak> update packages == up to date release
<JediMaster> yeah just being dumb, it's late lol
<JediMaster> I've got a USB external drive that has a fingerprint scanner on it, and when ubuntu boots it's often too fast for me to swipe my finger over it and then it freezes up saying it can't mount it and dumps me to a root prompt
<JediMaster> any way of getting it to ignore the entry in fstab if it can't mount it at boot?
 * xzcvczx insists that since it is technically 14:37 on the 18th of march there is less than 9.5 hrs for beta 1 to be released
<JediMaster> it used to just carry on booting in karmic
<JediMaster> xzcvczx, Oz?
<xzcvczx> JediMaster: NO!
<JediMaster> well somewhere clos then
<JediMaster> =)
<xzcvczx> JediMaster: just use noauto and mount it manually
<JediMaster>  hmm yeah
<xzcvczx> JediMaster: and aussies is 2hrs behind us aka nz
<gnomefreak> time doesnt really make it happen its more of a when they have been tested they will roll out
<xzcvczx> gnomefreak: unacceptable :P
<gnomefreak> xzcvczx: than test spin and host them  for us :)
<JediMaster> xzcvczx, you guys are GMT +13?
<xzcvczx> JediMaster: indeed
 * gnomefreak -4 i think,
<gnomefreak> -004
 * gnomefreak cant keep up
<JediMaster> xzcvczx, surely that makes you GMT -12 or -11?
<xzcvczx> JediMaster: would you like a map?
<JediMaster> if you go further west then you could be going back 25 hours in time?
<JediMaster> er east even
<xzcvczx> yes
<xzcvczx> the date line goes around us
<JediMaster> thats freaky
<xzcvczx> best way to avoid christmas if you hate it
<JediMaster> xzcvczx, you mean go from -12 GMT to +13?
<JediMaster> so go west rather than east?
<xzcvczx> JediMaster: well it requires a bit more than that due to flight times etc
<JediMaster> sorry, going a bit off topic =)
<JediMaster> anyhow, after installing nvidia-current and changing some fstab entries so far so good in alpha 3
<xzcvczx> i tried it in a vm, looking forward to trying beta
<JediMaster> running it on my home server, got 2 other machines to upgrade to it soon =)
<xzcvczx> hopefully the ubuntu one client is a bit better than karmics which did not like you moving files around
<JediMaster> mind you I run kubuntu with all the backports on everything so there's not a huge jump
<xzcvczx> i will be installing lucid on a new hdd and ram whne i get said new hdd and ram
<JediMaster> I'd like to get an SSD for my machines, would be damn fast on it
<xzcvczx> might just fork out for 8gb, 3gb just don't cut it any longer for me
<JediMaster> yeah I've been running ubuntu/kubuntu under 8gb for the last year or so
<xzcvczx> what browser?
<JediMaster> right, must get some sleep, ta for the help guys
<JediMaster> firefox 3.5/3.6
<JediMaster> why?
<xzcvczx> i find that firefox will use too much ram no matter if you have 1,2 or 3gb
<JediMaster> and chrome, which seems to do flash better
<JediMaster> firefox seems fine to me, even on this laptop
<xzcvczx> and yet crashes so often on the google sites
<JediMaster> (karmic with 2GB)
<xzcvczx> (chrome)
<JediMaster> heh
<JediMaster> night all
<xzcvczx> like it REALLY doesn't like google docs
<DanaG> .config:2069:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MMC_RICOH_MMC
<DanaG> in log from kernel-ppa kernel build.'
<DanaG> No wonder my SD card slot doesn't work with those.
<DanaG> They also don't have r8192_pci enabled.
<syk> is it better to clean install lucid beta or just upgrade from alpha 3
 * holstein hopes he can just roll on up to the lucid final :)
<johnjohn101> what version of nvidia video driver will ship with lucid
<arand> syk: Less likelyness of on-the-way issues if you install the beta.
<marginoferror> Is there a specific reason why compizconfig-settings-manager isn't installed by default?  I always thought of it as kind of... non-optional
<Boondoklife> marginoferror: Prolly cause it is not needed by most people? that would be the only reason I can think of.
<arand> marginoferror: Too complex, although I don't get why simple-cssm isn't in, or why computer-janitor isn't out...
<Boondoklife> marginoferror: Not to mention all the settings in there could really bork someones desktop if they got click happy
<marginoferror> Boondoklife: Good point on that last one, although I think people do need some kind of compiz configurator
<arand> Or palmOS-devices, for that matter
<marginoferror> arand: I didn't know about simple-cssm, I will look into that.  Thanks =)
<Boondoklife> Ehh I disable compiz so no need here
 * yofel thinks it's because both are in universe and canonical doesn't directly support them
<arand> Well the question is then, why doesn't Canonical?
<nishanth> can someone help me fix plymouth
<nishanth> can someone help me fix plymouth
<yofel> arand: dunno, maybe it doesn't comply to some requirenment for main, or maybe it's just not important to them
<Boondoklife> nishanth: What is the problem your having?
<nishanth> well i dont see the plymouth when my computer is booting
<Boondoklife> nishanth: do you see it when you shutdown?
<nishanth> no
<yofel> nishanth: what graphics card do you have?
<nishanth> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02
<nishanth> is this it?
<yofel> nishanth: if you have a core i3 or similiar then I think yes
<nishanth> i have a core i5
<yofel> hm, it should work though if you have an intel card...
<nishanth> but it is not working... any idea to diagnose what the problem is?
<yofel> nope, I personally don't use plymouth
<nishanth> is there an alternative?
<SecMonk> How does one initiate a manual sync with Ubuntu One in Lucid?  I don't seem to have a 'sync' button any longer.
<anichols> A question about Lucid...which one of the variants do you feel will be the most stable?  Ubuntu...KUbuntu...something else?  Trying to take in the differences between each variant, and I freely admit I'm a bit lost. (Currently using Hardy Heron Ubuntu, but planning on going Lucid when it hits LTS)
<Azelphur> anichols: why are you trying to have super stability with a GUI?
<Azelphur> I mean, they are all pretty stable, but the end of the day if your going for stability you don't want a desktop distro
<anichols> Azelphur: Fair enough.  Then what would you recommend?
<SecMonk> anichols: FWIW, I've found variants in the same version to be similar in stability.  Perhaps you want the server build?
<Azelphur> a server distro, such as ubuntu server?
<Azelphur> or debian :)
<Azelphur> without a GUI.
<anichols> Azelphur: As for stability, I had a bit of a hard time with Windows, one of the main reasons I shifted to Ubuntu...but I'm still new with it.
<holstein> whos running lucid server?
<anichols> SecMonk: Not sure about the server variants...I like having a GUI.
<holstein> im getting Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Azelphur> anichols: why are you pinned up on stability?
<holstein> when running sudo apt-get update
<ChogyDan> anichols: look up gnome vs kde, that's the main difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<yofel> holstein: works here us.archive.ubuntu.com.  471     IN      A       91.189.88.40
<SecMonk> anichols: I can personally vouch for the server build - I use it at work and at home.  It's very solid.
<holstein> yofel: hmmm
<holstein> what the hell am i doing then...
<yofel> holstein: do other adresses work?
<holstein> not in the server install
 * holstein launches again
<yofel> general dns issue then maybe
<anichols> Azelphur: Because I've been fed up with the instability of Windows XP for far too long, and occasionally I get lockups with Hardy, so I'm wondering what might be the best build to go with when Lucid LTS is released.
<holstein> yup, im getting a temporary failure for all of them
<holstein> well, it seems like its on my end somewhere though
<holstein> and not a bug
<yofel> holstein: you could change to another dns server in resolv.conf and check
<holstein> shouldnt it be using the ones that my router uses?
<yofel> holstein: by default yes
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> i bet i did something funky
<yofel> except if you have bind9 running, then it will use localhost
<holstein> when i switched it to static IP
<yofel> holstein: what does your /etc/resolv.conf contain anyway?
 * holstein looks
<holstein> nameserver 24.178.162.3
<holstein> nameserver 24.177.176.38
<holstein> nameserver 24.217.0.5
<yofel> holstein: dns lookup fails with every one of them here
<holstein> lol
<DanaG> argh, is it just me, or does ctrl-f to find, in nautilus, COMPLETELY IGNORE the current directory?
<holstein> theres your problem !
<DanaG> I try to ctrl-f in a network share... it searches my local hard drive instead!
<yofel> holstein: 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 are the OpenDNS server, they should get you back online until you find a new one ^^
<syk> do they release beta right at 12:00 or do they wait till morning? lol
<yofel> syk: they'll release it once the page and the isos are ready, no fixed time
<syk> ah ok
<holstein> yofel: thanks :)
<Starcraftmazter> srsly, i cant get the double sided printing option to show no matter what i do, in 10.04
<Starcraftmazter> or rather this seems to be a problem with document viewer
<Starcraftmazter> other apps have the long edge double sided option, but document viewer only has one sided option
<Some_Person> What font is the new ubuntu logo in and where can I get it?
<bjsnider> the font is called ubuntu and i don't think it's finished yet
<Some_Person> Is the current (unfinished) version available?
<KB1JWQ> Any idea when today beta1 should drop?
<KB1JWQ> DOh, read lastlog. Ignore me.
<richthegeek> jeez people, it's St Paddies day.... why aren't you out getting drunk?
<teethdood> a little off-topic, but: I hooked up my laptop to a 1080p TV, VGA analog. When playing a movie (say from a DVD), does it get upconverted? (or is upconversion a HDMI thing only?)
<JanC> it will get rescaled (DVDs have no HD content)
<wamilton> I need help getting memenu to show up, thoughts?
<Thuuugs> Looking thru: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-rc1/ - apparently the Ubuntu team enabled TRIM support in their custom kernels - cant find anything in changelog - can anyone confirm/deny this? want to get lucid working with TRIM
<happyface> argh, I keep getting kernel panics
<happyface> damn alpha software
<Thuuugs> Bug: Installing Lucid Server - scrolling down through Timezones glitches menu
<Ian_Corne> Thuuugs: you can get the kernel's source, and when compiling a new one, use the old config and then go look with make menuconfig at the config to see if it's enabled
<Thuuugs> apparently TRIM is in source code, not an option
<Thuuugs> bloody lucid server fatal errors
<Thuuugs> on grub2 installation :(
<perscitus> No Beta1 yet?
<shadeslayer> perscitus: kubuntu has loads of beta 1 bugs... so no beta 1 for now in kubuntu
<shadeslayer> about ubuntu idk
<shadeslayer> bug 538292
<perscitus> i cant use til bug #506656 is fixed
<vish> !schedule
<vish> hmm , no bot :s  what was the link ?
<zniavre_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<balas> anyone know how to get the amazonmp3 downloader working in lucid ?
<DanaG> (also in #ubuntu-arm)  http://pastebin.com/BFjBG4Ms -- vlc segfaults.     er, sorry for the long command line. =þ
<DanaG> interesting... mplayer is UNAVAILABLE.  alsaplayer works, though.  once I add myself to "audio" group.
<balas> can anyone check if anyone has had any issues with a CMI8788 and lucid ?  i can't get mine to work.  lspci -v sees it, but only integrated sound is listed.
<MindVirus> henkpoley: OK. So, then, what to do?
<sobersabre> guys, I have a problem with python related things.
<sobersabre> currently I'm getting this error:
<sobersabre> http://pastebin.ca/1844392
<sobersabre> I opened this file and I see NOTHING weird.
<sobersabre> it seems the correct indentation.
<sobersabre> maybe python wants 4 spaces instead of 1 tab ?
<sobersabre> or 2 tabs ?
<hifi> dev server going for lucid, help me god
<rsk> hifi many have reported ssh stopped working
<rsk> hifi so i wouldn't do that unless i had physical acces
<hifi> I have, though, ssh dying would be bad
<hifi> is it recoverable?
<rsk> no
<rsk> not that i know of
<hifi> well, too late anyway
<henkpoley> MindVirus: still there ?
<henkpoley> On the recovery console do `mount -o remount, rw /`
<henkpoley> Then do the symlinking as described in #6
<henkpoley> `ln -s /lib/libply-boot-client.so.2.0.0 /lib/libplybootclient.so.2`
<henkpoley> reboot
<henkpoley> Apparently that should fix it
<MindVirus> henkpoley: I'm here.
<MindVirus> henkpoley: I did that.
<MindVirus> It actually made the problem worse.
<MindVirus> Before I dropped into a recovery console.
<MindVirus> Now it just hangs without any output at all.
<henkpoley> Now it hangs at the "4 dots"  ?
<MindVirus> Yes.
<henkpoley> That is familiar ;-)
<MindVirus> Eh?
<henkpoley> My vmware system does/did that too
<xfact> What is 'plymouth' never seen this package in Karmic.
<henkpoley> I believe it is a graphical boot screen system from Red Hat or SuSe
<xfact> Ok
<henkpoley> MindVirus: If you press ESC early on in the boot to enter grub, then press 'e' go down a line press 'e' again, append " init=/bin/bash" you can get back into your system, kinda
<MindVirus> henkpoley: How did you fix that?
<MindVirus> henkpoley: I know.
<MindVirus> And it's not ESC.
<MindVirus> You need to hold shift with GRUB2.
<henkpoley> Okay, never used Grub2 :-)
<henkpoley> For my I need to edit /etc/fstab to remove the problematic item from vmware
<henkpoley> Do not remove your /proc nor / ;-)
<MindVirus> Too late.
<henkpoley> the swap and /media/* items can be commented out (add '#' )or debugging purposes
<henkpoley> MindVirus: as in ?
<MindVirus> I'm just kidding.
<MindVirus> You said don't remove /proc or /.
<henkpoley> My vmware install keeps adding this .host item to /etc/fstab that breaks mounting :-/
<MindVirus> henkpoley: If you don't mind me asking, are you a native English speaker?
<henkpoley> Nope
<henkpoley> Dutch
<MindVirus> Gotcha. :)
<MindVirus> henkpoley: Do you know what *ply*-12*.deb matches?
<Thuuugs> hifi: Be interested to see how you go, got around the SSH/Not booting issues but fatal error with Grub2 on Ubuntu Server Lucid iso now...
<MindVirus> If so, do you have that package?
<Thuuugs> on going f'fest :P
<henkpoley> MindVirus: ask someone else, I  need to catch a train, and still eat something :P
<MindVirus> henkpoley: OK. Thank you.
<MindVirus> Does anyone know what *ply*-12*.deb matches?
<henkpoley> MindVirus: try grabbing it from packages.ubuntu.com .. /lucid ?
<hifi> Thuuugs: booted fine
<Thuuugs> hifi: u using .iso?
<Thuuugs> from current dailys?
<hifi> no, I did do-release-upgrade from jaunty to karmic and then to lucid
<hifi> it's a server installation
<Thuuugs> hifi: Yea using server also. Ive tried from Karmic > Lucid thru update-manager = no go. Then editing source.list and now today thru .iso
<hifi> oh, it did work just fine for me
<Thuuugs> first 2 result in unbootable but pingable (no ssh), last results in fatal error
<mvo> Thuuugs: do you still have the logs of the upgrade ?
<mvo> Thuuugs: those are very valuable in order to fix the issues you encountered
<mvo> Thuuugs: /var/log/dist-upgrade/*
<Thuuugs> mvo: These are all done on a non-physcial axx box - I can try once again thru update-manager and boot into rescue when shit hits the fan to get logs for u
<Thuuugs> not sure about .iso tho, since im using vKVM
<mvo> Thuuugs: that would be good, I really want to know what causes failures like this
<DJones> Has anybody come across a bug in the logon screen were, on two machines with 10.04 if I click on the default user I'm asked to enter the password which enters ok but I get returned to the logon screen, if I select chose another user, enter the username & password they both logon without any problem, it seems to be an intermittant problem happening about 50% of the time, both machines were upgrades from Karmic (which were fresh installs)
<BUGabundo_remote> morning o/
<Ian_Corne> Hai
<petsounds> hi all. the first beta of lucid is out today?
<rsk> we won't know untill the day is over
<petsounds> kk =)
<jan_> ??? Hello, I just wanted to ask something: I have an Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) audio device, and that is the problem. I have googled, ubuntued and f.a.q.ed but pulse audio still stutters with 2 or more applications ( firefox, vlc ). What settings do I need for alsa-base.conf or pulse/default.pa.  Thank you!
<BUGabundo_remote> jan_: $ ubuntu-bug alsa-base, and ping crimsun with the url. thanks
<jan_> ok, thank you!
<koltroll> oh. a beta is supposed to be out today? Great, then I'll have something to play with the next week while on vacation :)
<Fudge> hello peeps, is there aknown bug with desktops coming out of suspend with authentication not completing alpha3?
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/539494
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 539494 in plymouth "booting with KMS locks in ubuntu logo" [Medium,Fix released]
<Ian_Corne> anyone else?
<Ian_Corne> and how can I repopen the bug?
<yofel> Ian_Corne: click on the yellow button besides 'Fix Released' and change it to New
<yofel> morning folks btw :)
<om26er> does empathy support yahoo group chat?
<Ian_Corne> yofel: should I change it to new?
<Ian_Corne> or confirmed?
<ethana2> I saw a boot time drop on http://people.canonical.com/~scott/daily-bootcharts/ down to 10.43 s..  anybody know what happened?
<balas> my computer must be aging.  i think it takes a little bit longer than that
<ethana2> I mean, I have boot times of 10.25s on this laptop right now, but that looked pretty exciting
<yofel> Ian_Corne: wait, are you *sure* you have the same issue?
<ethana2> balas: the hdd/ssd is the single most important factor besides the OS in the performance of a machine
<Ian_Corne> yofel: It locks up, only started happening when nouveau was used (I removed nvidia priopetary drivers)
<Ian_Corne> altho i'm not using x packages from xorg-edgers
<Ian_Corne> should I just file a new bug?
<ethana2> balas: does your machine have SATA?
<Ian_Corne> It is also not on kubuntu
<yofel> Ian_Corne: rather file a new bug
<balas> ethana2, it does
<ethana2> balas: I'd get an Intel X-25V
<balas> i put mine at about 15 seconds, but i could be wrong
<ethana2> I have an Intel X-25M..
<balas> can't afford to do so
<ethana2> ah
<Ian_Corne> ok
<balas> might anyone look at an issue i'm having with CMI8788 ?  can't get it recognized under lucid  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1431048
<balas> or rather it sees it, but the gnome volume control doesn't
<balas> i think it works fine with fedora :(
<balas> and google hasn't yielded any bug reports on it
<Ian_Corne> ok https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/540792
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 540792 in plymouth "The plymouth bootscreen locks up" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo_remote> morning yofel
<BUGabundo_remote> well, I've seen some nice boots on my side this week
<BUGabundo_remote> but last night it got worse again
<BUGabundo_remote> let me upload latests bootcharts
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<BUGabundo_remote> latest bootchart http://bootcharts.f.bugabundo.net/
<rsk> to bad the aren't readable
<Bjelleklang> does anyone know if there are big changes from daily build to beta1 of lucid?
<Ian_Corne> maybe in the installer
<rsk> Bjelleklang yes one is relased, the other is not
<johe|w> Bjelleklang, what do mean exactly?
<BUGabundo_remote> rsk: ?
<rsk> BUGabundo_remote ?
<rsk> there are charts there
<rsk> but i can't read the text on them
<BUGabundo_remote> rsk: zoom in ??
<rsk> hence, not readable
<rsk> how?
<BUGabundo_remote> mouse click, usually does the trick for me
<rsk> just brings it up
<BUGabundo_remote> if not, download it, and open locally
<rsk> even smaller
<Bjelleklang> johe|w: just wondering if there will be any major differences between the daily build available now and the beta coming out later today
<BUGabundo_remote> rsk: bottom, click the link
<rsk> bottom where?
<BUGabundo_remote> wow, I never though web tecnology could make it hard for some one to actually use it
<BUGabundo_remote> rsk: http://img.ourdoings.com/pq/e6/rexxaw.png
<BUGabundo_remote> Suitable for printing: 1378x3756 version (417,789 bytes).
<rsk> sure
<rsk> but i can't get to that link
<BUGabundo_remote> yes you can
<BUGabundo_remote> I just did
<rsk> well
<BUGabundo_remote> open the foto, and click on the link to it, on the right
<rsk> that's kinda useless to have a website
<rsk> when you have to manually open them
<BUGabundo_remote> !?!?
<johe|w> Bjelleklang, well which daily? :-) i think there wont be that much changes from todays daily, but dont know exactly
<BUGabundo_remote> and all the meta? like dates?
<rsk> if i click on the zoom button the image becomes
<rsk> 5% bigger
<rsk> ea
<Bjelleklang> johe|w: was thinking of the latest daily. Just wondering if it will be a point waiting for the official beta if the daily offers the same :)
<BUGabundo_remote> Bjelleklang: none
<BUGabundo_remote> just zsync to what ever iso you want
<Bjelleklang> great, thanks! Nice to know :)
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote, Bjelleklang: I'd hope that the beta differs in some way, because the dailies don't boot for me
<solid_liq> zsync?  or rsync?
<BUGabundo_remote> zsync
<solid_liq> hmm
<BUGabundo_remote> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<BUGabundo_remote> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<BUGabundo_remote> # DVDs
<BUGabundo_remote> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/lucid-dvd-amd64.iso.zsync
<BUGabundo_remote> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/lucid-dvd-i386.iso.zsync
<solid_liq> so what's zsync good for?
<BUGabundo_remote> # ionice -c3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync; ionice -c3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso.zsync; ionice -c3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync; ionice -c3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/lucid-dvd-i386.iso.zsync
<BUGabundo_remote> :P
<BUGabundo_remote> solid_liq: delta downloads of compressed iamges
<BUGabundo_remote> saves much more server CPU then regular rsync
<solid_liq> hmm cool
<BUGabundo_remote> on the downside, your cpu and IO kills you
<BUGabundo_remote> but hey, better then overkill mirrors, right?
<soee_> hi all
<soee_> so tiday beta1 will see the light ?
<xfact> After updating package plymouth, during the boot time it showing lots of "I/O error...." :( is that bad?
<BUGabundo_remote> soee_: does it really mather?
<xfact> soee_, Yup, I hope so
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote: yes it matters. A daily not booting is fine. A beta not booting is an issue
<soee_> BUGabundo_remote: for me yeah :)
<BUGabundo_remote> richthegeek: have you collected boot logs and filed a bug?
<BUGabundo_remote> soee_: why so ?
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote: it's the live CD not booting, I have no way to access a TTY or anything
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote: there are no boot logs AFAIK
<soee_> BUGabundo_remote: cuz im in need to reintall system and i want to do this with b1, the reason of fresh install is huge problems with mysql server now, cant fix it since few days
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote: closest thing I can imagine is that plymouth doesn't work well with 2+ screens, as in the case of #533135
<BUGabundo_remote> richthegeek: CAF1 ?
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote: CAF1?
<BUGabundo_remote> ctrl alt f1
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote: as I said, I have no way to switch to a TTY
<BUGabundo_remote> richthegeek: or use alternate iso
<BUGabundo_remote> or disable acpi, or use VGA mode
<BUGabundo_remote> anythting!
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote: that's not the issue especially. That will only solve mine, leaving the original issue intact
<BUGabundo_remote> I haven't seen a (recent) machine I can't boot
<BUGabundo_remote> I've seen many I can't use, after
<BUGabundo_remote> but that's another story
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote: it doesnt matter if I can get my system to boot using workarounds, it matters people with 2+ monitors and/or a recent nvidia card (260GTX) can't boot the liveCD on release
<BUGabundo_remote> soee_: so, agai, what does beta milestone offers that you already don't have?
<BUGabundo_remote> richthegeek: hence we need LOGs
<BUGabundo_remote> (or the hw to test it)
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote: yes but you seem to be missing the point that I can't get to a stage where logs are available
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote: it's failing at plymouth, TTYs aren't loaded yet
<bullgard> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=util-linux-ng&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all: "You have searched for packages that names contain util-linux-ng in suite(s) lucid, all sections, and all architectures. Sorry, your search gave no results." http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Kernel-Log-Linux-und-Festplatten-mit-4-KByte-Sektoren-938237.html: "Red-Hat-Entwickler Karel Zak hat die...
<bullgard> ...Version 2.17.1 der von vielen Linux-Distributionen genutzten Werkzeugsammlung util-linux-ng freigeben." Why does Ubuntu not provide this tool collection?
<BUGabundo_remote> press ESC ?
<BUGabundo_remote> lol
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote: I've tried every key combo I can, including rseinub
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh so it's a kernel bug?
<BUGabundo_remote> richthegeek: you really should use an alternate iso and get X and kernel logs
<BUGabundo_remote> those would help triage that HW
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote: this lucid (karmic up) works, any way I can get useful logs from this?
<soee_> BUGabundo_remote: hopefully working CD when i want to install it, i downloaded alpha3 iso 3 times and after burning it i couldnt start instalation (black screen freeze after languagfe selection), after upgrading 9.10 to 10.04 alpha3 my mouse and keyboward didnt response so i couldnt do anything
<BUGabundo_remote> richthegeek: would not match kernel and X , so not much
<BUGabundo_remote> soee_: is OLD
<BUGabundo_remote> you got dailies!
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote: exactly, and the alternate doesn't use the same boot setup as the live, so it's as useless
<BUGabundo_remote> wrong
<BUGabundo_remote> it logs the HW
<BUGabundo_remote> richthegeek: enjoy http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote: oh ffs.. THE DAILIES DO NOT FRACKING BOOT
<BUGabundo_remote> alternate either?
<BUGabundo_remote> that's a alternate image, not Live
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote: the alternates will likely provide no useful data... I'm filing a general bug on launchpad anyway
<richthegeek> not sure if it's plymouth, or nouveau, or what
<BUGabundo_remote> how can you tell??
<BUGabundo_remote> if it boots, you got logs of both dmesg, kernel, X, etc
<richthegeek> right, bug is reported (#540564). No doubt to be ignored.
<BUGabundo_remote> richthegeek: ping #ubuntu-x guys
<weechat_user> hi
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote: doen
<richthegeek> BUGabundo_remote: now, to get ready for uni.
<gain> hi all
<gain> waiting for beta1...
<gain> it will be released today, right?
<BUGabundo_remote> gain: get a daily, then zsync
<BUGabundo_remote> as usual
<arand> ain't we all...
<gain> not usual for me... :P
<rww> I'm not!
<BUGabundo_remote>  lucid-dvd-i386.iso. Target 21.6% complete.
<BUGabundo_remote> downloading from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/lucid-dvd-i386.iso:
<BUGabundo_remote> #############------- 65.2% 925.3 kBps 26:29 ETA
<BUGabundo_remote> seems I've fallen behing on the 32 bit DVD
<rww> BUGabundo_remote: just "zsync http://path/to/file.iso" with the existing .iso in the current directory, right?
<BUGabundo_remote> WOW
<BUGabundo_remote> master bug in the server
<BUGabundo_remote> # ionice -c3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync; ionice -c3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso.zsync; ionice -c3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync; ionice -c3 zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/lucid-dvd-i386.iso.zsync
<BUGabundo_remote> #################### 100.0% 344.1 kBps DONE
<BUGabundo_remote> or in me
<BUGabundo_remote> ejej
<BUGabundo_remote> nvm
<BUGabundo_remote> rww: yes
<rww> ty
 * rww needs to update his USB stick .iso files :)
 * BUGabundo_remote wonders how that kubuntu iso ended up in there, and how much damage it will do to older iso
<BUGabundo_remote> rww: I got it running from GRUB
<rww> testing ISOS not having ubuntu- or kubuntu- or xubuntu- is really annoying :(
<rww> iirc, there's a bug about it somewhere, though it's been a while since I looked
<rww> BUGabundo_remote: booting ISO images? awesome :)
<rww> that's what I do too, it's really useful
<BUGabundo_remote> rww: http://p.bugabundo.net/booting-grub2-from-an-iso-in-hd
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: lucid broke your boot? when? :)
<MarcoPau> hello guys, I'm about to upgrade to lucid from jaunty and I have a whole bunch of PPA's (xorg-edgers and others) in my repos. am I supposed to comment all their lines out and upgrade?
<MarcoPau> errrrrr, from karmic :-)
<arand> MarcoPau: I think the upgrade comments the out automatically..
<rww> MarcoPau: "update-manager -d" or "do-release-upgrade -d" (which are how you should be upgrading) will automatically disable PPAs.
<MarcoPau> rww: alright. I'm still used to editing source.list and apt-get dist-upgrading!
<rww> MarcoPau: hah. I use Debian, so I know what you mean :). But yeah, the Right Way in ubuntu is to use the upgrade tools, it can avoid a lot of headaches.
<rww> (Debian as well as Ubuntu, obviously ;)
<MarcoPau> rww: thus all I need is running that command without any more editing and such?
<rww> MarcoPau: yup
<MarcoPau> rww: yeah I've been with Debian for years and I'm still into that heh
<arand> MarcoPau: the do-release.. is for cli, update-man for gui
<MarcoPau> arand: thank you
<MarcoPau> stupid question: should I wait for beta release or it's basically already there?
<rww> MarcoPau: I use it on my day-to-day computer, but you probably shouldn't use it on anything you need to be stable.
<rww> There was a bug a few days ago that broke bootup completely, for example :\
<arand> MarcoPau: Current state of archives and daily iso is very probably what will be in the beta.
<jpds> BUGabundo_remote: Or maybe stop killing the serveR?
<rww> oh, misread :)
<MarcoPau> rww: the beta release day always puts me in a sick hurry, dunno why :-D plus, I sort of like breakages haha
<rww> MarcoPau: Sorry, yeah, what's in the archives right now is basically what's going to be in the beta.
<arand> MarcoPau: What fun is prerelease testing without breakage?
<MarcoPau> heh
<MarcoPau> I usually avoid alphas, but with beta I feel ready for massacre LOL
<MarcoPau> alright see you later, hopefully! :-D
<arand> good luck
<arand> I say, this place is suprisingly calm for beta-day.
<rww> arand: USA isn't awake yet, it'll get crazier.
<Pici> I resemble that remark
<MarcoPau> yeah prolly it's because of USA early morning time
<arand> Right, the party of the usa..
<DelphiWorld> ubuntu folk
<Pici> ;)
<MarcoPau> we'll see in a couple of hours. europe is calm anyway, good sign :D
<DelphiWorld> please try to focus on accessibility for blind users
 * fat_rat is waiting for lucid lynx beta 
<Pici> DelphiWorld: If you're talking about the in-accessability of the Ubuntu Software Center, its a known issue due to the fact that it uses WebKit.
<DelphiWorld> Pici: no only this, but also to the ubuntu desktop and OS base
<Dr_Willis> Wowsers.
<arand> DelphiWorld: I know the sound system mangles orca horribly, tried once covering up the screen and running by reader, it went alright until sound crashed :(
<DelphiWorld> arand: you are blind?
<arand> DelphiWorld: No, hence the covering up the screen.
<DelphiWorld> arand: ;)
<DelphiWorld> arand: very smartly
<DelphiWorld> arand: i am blind and using only windows to connect to my ubuntu server i hop to exit windows completly and return to the open source world
<arand> DelphiWorld: Cool, yea, the whole orca/softcentre breakage is unfortunate, and I don't know how much testing actually goes into the accesibility of ubuntu...
<Dr_Willis> One topic - ive never really looked into.
<Dr_Willis> The wife likes tobe able to do speach to text so she can voice her IM's but that never seems to work well either
<Dr_Willis> brb
<arand> tgpraveen12: pdf selection working alright for ya? ;)
<luis_lopez> Hi, is evolution-mapi 2.29 available in lucid?
<luis_lopez> sorry, evolution-mapi 0.29
<rww> luis_lopez: I believe lucid's evolution-mapi is 0.28.2
<luis_lopez> thanks rww
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<benlu456> Hello
<benlu456> May I ask about network manager?
<Varka> hello, is the release of beta 1 delayed o will it be released today?
<rww> benlu456: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Pici> Varka: It'll be done when its done.
<Pici> The isos are being tested.
<Varka> just curious if schedule is still 18th
<benlu456> rww: 9.10
<Pici> Varka: Yes
<rww> benlu456: #ubuntu+1 is for discussion and support of Ubuntu 10.04, not 9.10. Please continue asking in #ubuntu, or try your local channel.
<Varka> thx pici, then i'll wait for the evening to make a cleaninstall ;-)
<Dr_Willis> This is weird.. On the one machine with KDE i can drag/drop a image to the desktop. it gives a Menu to let me set it as wallpaper..but this machine dosent do that.
<BUGabundo_remote> kklimonda: you mean which of the times? :p
<bjsnider> there's a bit of social engineering in calling this release a "beta"
<kklimonda> ;)
<bjsnider> looks a lot more inviting than "alpha 4"
<BUGabundo_remote> jpds: ??
<Dr_Willis> How about Gamma, delta, omega,
<BUGabundo_remote> morning BluesKaj
<BUGabundo_remote> bjsnider: I was about to say that
<BUGabundo_remote> the release team was _smart_ in renaming A4 to beta
<BUGabundo_remote> *beta1
<BluesKaj> hiyas BUGabundo_remote
<BUGabundo_remote> and get earlier testers
<BUGabundo_remote> I actually talked to yofel the other day about that
<rww> Betas involve beta freeze. Alphas don't. If it hadn't been renamed from A4, we wouldn't have gotten that nice break from constant updates the last couple of days ;P
<bjsnider> the alpha releases do have freezes as well
<bjsnider> actually this is what fedora does. they release a "beta" at least 4 weeks before the final release
<rww> bjsnider: yeah, but it's my understanding that the alpha freezes are "softer" than beta ones. I'm not a dev, though, so I could be wrong.
<mikeconcepts> well, all available updates have been installed and the issue with network causing gvfsd-smb-browse to gobble the cpu still exists and network doesn't work until you kill the process and retry
<BUGabundo_remote> rww: wrong. there are always FREEZES before miltestones
<BUGabundo_remote> even for A1
<BUGabundo_remote> I did notice a big slow down on updates... mostly my daily bots working
<BUGabundo_remote> but I really like we get early feedback from users
<BUGabundo_remote> with past schedule, ppl would come to late
<BUGabundo_remote> and being this a LTS, even more ppl wait PAST release to upgrade
<BUGabundo_remote> or come from older LTSs
<mikeconcepts> I read the network issue was upstream, but don't know where to monitor progress
<BUGabundo_remote> and by old beta/RC dates would be IMPOSSIBLE to fix anythign
<BUGabundo_remote> mikeconcepts: usually LP
<mikeconcepts> BUGabundo_remote, huh?
<rww> BUGabundo_remote: yeah, but compare https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-February/000680.html and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/000690.html . It's soft "make sure your uploads are appropriate" vs. "all uploads to main must be approved by a member of the release team"
<rww> anyway
<rww> we agree on it being a good thing that we have earlier betas :)
<BUGabundo_remote> +1
<mikeconcepts> BUGabundo_remote, point me to LP, since I never knew about it
<BUGabundo_remote> really??
<BUGabundo_remote> !launchpad | mikeconcepts
<ubottu> mikeconcepts: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<mikeconcepts> BUGabundo_remote, yeah, I didn't think
<BUGabundo_remote> ROFL
<mikeconcepts> me too
<gain> bye
<tgpraveen12> arand: yeah it works well.
<tgpraveen12> i didnt try in all that many pdf though.
<tgpraveen12> thx for the ppa. its a shame it wonte make it into lucid final.
<arand> tgpraveen12: Yea, but it's kind of fair enough that they don't want to pull in a patch which isn't even incorporated upstream, now past FF..
<tgpraveen12> arand: yeah true
<osteenbergen> What is the UTC for the release of the first beta?
<rww> osteenbergen: when it's ready. There isn't a set time.
<benlu456> Hello, good day everyone
<rww> QueenZ: No, it's not out yet.
<QueenZ> oh hi :)
<QueenZ> so when it will be out what address do i need to go to to get it?
<QueenZ> beta.ubuntu.com?
<rww> QueenZ: The topic in this channel will be updated with a link when it comes out. Type /topic to see the topic.
<benlu456> Lucid
<benlu456> Lucid x 90
<QueenZ> what time is it in UK? now
<benlu456> Do u know MAY DAY and HALLOWEEN?
<rww> QueenZ: 2:15pm
<QueenZ> oh
<dupondje> just fetch the alpha ?
<dupondje> do apt-get update & apt-get upgrade ? :P
<QueenZ> why is there no info about Beta on Ubuntu.com?
<rww> QueenZ: because it isn't out yet.
<QueenZ> hmm ok..
<QueenZ> it should be out by 5pm right?
<rww> QueenZ: It'll be out when it's ready. There isn't a set time.
<QueenZ> well it must be out today
<QueenZ> oh and rww, how do you always get my nickname first before your message? is there a shortcut or smth?
<rww> QueenZ: I type `Q' and then press the Tab key, it automatically turns into "QueenZ: "
<QueenZ> rww: cool
<benlu456> Lucid
<benlu456> Should be April Day
<nou> oh it's beta day ? :)
<rww> nou: yes
<nou> just after paddy's day... -:)
<csgeek> is the sun-java6-jdk dropped from lucid? or am I just seeing things
<QueenZ> who's goning to upgrade to Beta 1?
<syk> <
<soee_> gonna reinstall system using b1 :)
<benlu456> no download?
<QueenZ> soee_: yay
<QueenZ> i can't wait to see Beta 1
<csgeek> is it released yet?
<rww> csgeek: no
<QueenZ> csgeek: not yet
<csgeek> I presume it's just a dist-upgrade once it's out if you're on lucid already
<QueenZ> csgeek: will be today
<rww> Y'all realize that if you've been upgrading Lucid from alpha-whatever, you have the same thing as Beta 1 will be, right?
<rww> csgeek: shouldn't even need a dist-upgrade, but yes.
<csgeek> sure.. but then you'll miss that joyous feeling of waiting for your precious downloads as all the mirrors are clogged
<csgeek> must have beta.... must...
<rww> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" would do fine :)
<rww> csgeek: indeed :)
<BUGabundo_remote> csgeek: as I told you before: partner repo
<syk> is there a fix for the plymoth bug 538292?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538292 in plymouth "Latest plymouth update makes lucid stop at startup" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538292
<syk> k
 * csgeek debates if he wants to install lucid on the laptop yet or not 
<KB1JWQ> csgeek: My laptop shows up by 3PM local time; I'll be doing it.
<Dr_Willis> Testing out the latest Kubuntu here on the netbook. Its working decently well
<csgeek> yeah.. Kubuntu is what I'm interested in
<csgeek> well.. considering I have issues with my current laptop.. I guess it won't get any worse
<Dr_Willis> The Kde netbook stuff - is very interesting.. but a little.. quirky
<csgeek> I haven't looked at KDE netbooks
<csgeek> I mean kubunut in general I prefer kde over gnome.. look/feel
<anichols> How large of a swap file do I really need for Lucid?  1.9 GiB of RAM, and not sure if I'll use Hibernation...haven't needed to use it yet.
<Dr_Willis> I decided to try kde4.4 again.. and it has gotten a LOT better :)
<Dr_Willis> anichols:  2gb to be ultra safe.. id say 512mb min.
<anichols> Dr_Willis: How is 2 GiB 'ultra-safe'?
<rww> anichols: if you want to hibernate, you need at least the amount of RAM that you're using at the time, so you want at least 2GB to be sure of that. Other than that, there isn't a decent rule that I know of these days.
<Dr_Willis> anichols:  if you DO ever want to use hibernate/suspend you want at least as much as ram
 * rww has 4GB, no swap :\
<anichols> What exactly does hiberation/suspension give me?
<Dr_Willis> even with huge gb's i hear its still best to set up some swap partition.
<Dr_Willis> anichols:  You hibernate/suspend instead of powering off...
<Dr_Willis> good for laptops.. but not as handy for desktops,
<Dr_Willis> but with the fast boot times - its not that big a deal
<anichols> What benefit is there in that when booting takes all of 15 seconds?
<rww> anichols: exactly the reason I don't use it :)
<Dr_Willis> anichols:  tell that to the windows people
<Dr_Willis> it also saves your open docs/apps/other stuff
<rww> Dr_Willis: It isn't used until you run out of RAM (assuming you're not doing hibernation), and if I manage to use 4GB of RAM, something's going badly wrong and needs to be killed anyway.
<Dr_Willis> but i never use  it either
<rww> and would probably expand through whatever swap i have
 * anichols used to BE a Windows person, and has never used hibernation.
<Dr_Willis> rww:  i recall some articals/benchmarks ages ago on this topic. for some reason even with lots of ram. somthing in the kernel. got slowed down a little if there was no swap partition at all. (i dont rember the details and it was at least 2 yrs ago i saw the artical)
<Dr_Willis> so it may be different now
<rww> and I didn't have a swap file on my 4GB RAM Windows machine either, and it also worked fine. btw.
<Dr_Willis> I find that supriseing for windows. :)
<Dr_Willis> You LOOK at windows and it swaps to disk..
<Dr_Willis> :P
<rww> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I remember hearing about that. From my testing at the time, there was no actual noticible slowdown.
<rww> Dr_Willis: not when you have 4GB of RAM, it doesn't ;P
<rww> of course, this all varies based on what you're doing on the machine
<Dr_Willis> rww:  from what ive noticed on friends machines it does.. not sure why. they boot up their 6gb desktop amchine.. i look.. its using swap.. and it still has like 90% ram free..  No idea why.
<Dr_Willis> I gave up on figuring out the logic of windows.
<rww> a wise decision :)
<anichols> Dr_Willis: My rule on windows swaps was easy.  Let Windows manage it.  But for Ubuntu...well...the default gave me a rather sizable swap partition, and I know for a fact I don't use any of it.
<Dr_Willis> The same logic that the store sells 'crapware removal service for your new windows machine for 'only' $45' :)
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas do put my windows swap on a differnt hard drive at the least. :)
<KB1JWQ> Well crap.
<anichols> Dr_Willis:  Which improves performance, but on a laptop, you don't normally have multiple drives.
<KB1JWQ> I've got an SSD, and didn't want to devote the space to swap.
<Dr_Willis> anichols:  dont forget the 5% of ext2/3/4 thats reserved also. :)
<anichols> KB1JWQ: Actually a SSD makes a GREAT place for a swap file, if you actually use one.
<KB1JWQ> 8 gigs of RAM is hefty to hiberhate.
<KB1JWQ> hibernate*
<Dr_Willis> KB1JWQ:  :) yep.
<rww> KB1JWQ: writing out 8GB of RAM to disk would probably take longer than just restarting =\
<Dr_Willis> I have so many OTHER issues with hibernate. I never use it.
<KB1JWQ> rww: It's an IBM x25-m.  I'm pretty sure IO speeds are tolerable. :-)
<KB1JWQ> Well, the t510 doesn't standby properly yet.
<anichols> Dr_Willis: /dev/sda1 (ext3 mounted to /), 227.45 GB, /dev/sda2 (extended), 5.43 GiB, /dev/sda5 (linux-swap), 5.43GiB.  (Hardy Heron defaults on my 227.45 GiB...hence why I ask every so often when I come up with questions...so I can do better with Lucid when it goes LTS.
<Dr_Willis> i always use all primaries also.  :)
<Dr_Willis> Now for the 'swap should be at the start of the drive, or middle, or end' debate ......
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> I find that dosent matter  :) if you are using swap.. thats 100x the hit on speed that puting it in a different place will be.
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know how much swap this thing setup.
<anichols> Dr_Willis: Benefits of start....easier to extend in GPartEd.  Benefits of middle...can't think of any.  Benefits of end...keeps it out of the way when you know you'll never change it?
<Dr_Willis> Oh Noes. Im using 9460 of swap for some reason
<anichols> What was the command to see how much swap you are using again?
<rww> free
<Dr_Willis> free -m
<Dr_Willis> is a little easier to read
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. this default install.. set up 8gb of swap?  wowsers
<anichols> $ free -m
<anichols>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<anichols> Mem:          1898       1367        531          0         67        653
<anichols> -/+ buffers/cache:        646       1252
<anichols> Swap:         5561          0       5561
<Dr_Willis> Swap:         8463          9       8454
<Dr_Willis>  /dev/sdb5           47563       48641     8667036   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<KB1JWQ> dwHow much RAM do you have?
<Dr_Willis> Looks like it set up 8gb of swap.. odd. :)
<anichols> And that's running Pidgin, Firefox, VLC media player, and a handful of other apps.
<KB1JWQ> Dr_Willis: rather.  How much RAM do you have? :-)
<Dr_Willis> Mem:          2890
<Dr_Willis> 3gb i thought..
<KB1JWQ> That's messed up. :-)
<anichols> 3 gig, it seems.
<Dr_Willis> I Thought i let it 'auto partition' also.
<anichols> Dr_Willis: 3 gig - on board video - 2890?
<Dr_Willis> anichols:  that may be it.  I did reeneable the onboard video the other day
<anichols> Dr_Willis: Mine's 2 G, but my total is 1898.
<Dr_Willis> I realized my pcie video card = 2 monitors out + the onboard = I can get 3 Monitor outs. :)
<anichols> Nice
<Dr_Willis> but i have issues getting all 3 working IN linux. they do work in windows
<anichols> Or not so nice...
<Dr_Willis> I think the onboard uses a different driver version then the pcie
<anichols> *laughs*
<anichols> Dr_Willis: Most likely.
<Dr_Willis> It worked.. Once.. i rebootd.. it failed to come back up.
<anichols> Too bad you can't use the onboard for Windows, and the two other monitors for Ubuntu.
<anichols> Hmm...looking at Xfce, KDE, and Gnome...so I know what version of Lucid will be best for me when it goes LTS.  Any advice?
<Dr_Willis> depends onyour needs and hardware
<Dr_Willis> I cant stand xfce or lxde  :)
<anichols> Dr_Willis: Why?
<rww> anichols: try each for a week or two. It takes that long to get comfortable with them.
<rww> personally, I like Xubuntu, but different things work for different people :)
<Dr_Willis> anichols:  i cant stand the default file manager for one.. and they are both lacking in way too many features i like
<anichols> rww: And reinstall Ubuntu each time?  Once for XUbuntu, once for KUbuntu, once for Ubuntu?
<rww> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<rww> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<rww> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Dr_Willis> anichols:  you can have all the desktops installed at one time.. there can be some quirks however
<Dr_Willis> anichols:  or test using the live cds
<rww> dunno if those are updated for Lucid, but you can switch from only having one installed to only having another installed.
<anichols> Dr_Willis: Which means burning 3 CDs?
<rww> or install them all and deal with overly-cluttered menus
<rww> anichols: or using one USB stick.
<anichols> rww: HAven't figured out how to make a Live USB, to be honest.
<rww> anichols: grab an ISO, grab a USB stick, tell System -> Administration -> USB something or other creator about them, and you're done.
<anichols> rww: There's nothing about USB in System->Administration of my machine.
<Dr_Willis> anichols:  virtualbox, flash drives.. unetbootin.. or you can set up grub2 to boot an iso file from hd.. so No.. You dont need to burn cd;s :)
<rww> anichols: oh, they renamed it. "Startup disk creator"
<anichols> Dr_Willis: Ah, I see...virtualbox might work, but I heard the other day that Lucid as a client causes bugs.
<anichols> rww: No startup disk creator here either.
<rww> anichols: you're missing the usb-creator-gtk package, then
<rww> (it's installed by default)
<DoDi> hi, I'm just booting after the upgrade to 10.04. How to deal with reported application crashes?
<duffydack> http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html  if you have a big enough stick
<anichols> duffydack: 8 gig enough of a stick?
<duffydack> anichols, course
<duffydack> anichols, I meant, big enough for having multiple distros on it...
<Dr_Willis> each iso is 700mb.. :)
<duffydack> anichols, but it has the side affect of making it super easy to stick an iso on usb
<psusi> anybody else running an SSD?  I have an OCZ Vertex 64 gig and I have noticed that disabling NCQ paradoxically speeds it up... wondering if anyone else has noticed this.
<Dr_Willis> i fit several ubuntu variants and other mini disrtos on a usb stick + grub2
<coz_> psusi,  mm no I dont yet  I am a bit jealous actually :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Im suprised a SSD even has NCQ.
<anichols> psusi: I wish I had an SSD, but I'm too broke to buy one.
<Dr_Willis> From what i recall of NCQ. im not sure how a SSD can have it.
<psusi> Dr_Willis: I kinda was too... doesn't seem like it would be all that helpful
<anichols> When I build my residential/business server, I'll end up needing 6 SSDs for maximum performance.
<anichols> But that's in the future, when I'm ready to open a computer repair/game shop.
<psusi> hehe... I just got the thing last friday... under $200 now so I decided to go for it... it's FAST
<Dr_Willis> psusi:  from what i recall reading ages ago.. NCQ dident really help real hard drives much either
<solid_liq> anichols, you won't need that much
<anichols> psusi: I bet a SSD + Lucid = less than 10 second boot.
<psusi> Dr_Willis: but it should at least not slow things down... when I disabled it I get better performance
<Dr_Willis> psusi:  leave it disabled then. :)
<anichols> solid_liq: It'll be using multiple motherboards.
<Dr_Willis> it may be tryign to do optmizations that are not needed and hurting things I guess
<coz_> psusi,   I dont know does it make sense on a drive that allows direct access anyway?
<coz_> psusi,   if its faster disabling that then go for it
<Dr_Willis> dosent make sence to me.. then again. i wonder WHERE/HOW are you even enable/disabling NCQ?
<coz_> psusi,  I am not sure what the purpose might be on an ssd
<psusi> Dr_Willis: well it shouldn't help much for sequential access, but should not hurt either... for real world randomish access patterns is where it should help
<solid_liq> anichols, sounds like overkill
<psusi> anichols: yea... 5 actually ;)
<psusi> Dr_Willis: under /sys/block/sdc/device/queue_depth... it defaults to 31, which is as many tagged commands as the drive supports... changing it to 1 disables NCQ
<anichols> solid_liq: It'll be making full use of VirtualBox to run all the systems within a residence by WiFi (until I get a store front), then the business by wired connections.
<LaserJock> anybody have an iPod? and are you using something like gtkpod to put music on it?
<psusi> Dr_Willis: you can also do it with hdparm -Q
<anichols> solid_liq: In the residential environment, maybe 4 users at most, but then I'd not be using all the hardware that the custom case will be able to hold.  In the business enviroment, I'll max the sucker out.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Testing out Kubuntu. And I cant customize any of the special effects *the compiz like ones* -  i enable them. the key combos do not activate them
<shadeslayer> hi how do i reinstall the nouveau package?
<coz_> psusi,  so how much faster is this without NCQ?
<shadeslayer> also does it support composting?
<anichols> shadeslayer: *not 100% sure this would work* sudo apt-get purge nouveau && sudo apt-get install nouveau
<coz_> shadeslayer,  no it doesn not
<coz_> shadeslayer,  well wait
<coz_> shadeslayer,  actually I am not sure
<shadeslayer> coz_: ok lets see :)
<coz_> shadeslayer,  I think if you use the onboard compositor it justmight work
<coz_> shadeslayer,  but definitly not 3d acceleration
<coz_> I wonder how many MLC flash channels on that drive?
<solid_liq> anichols, or you could just give it plenty of ram
<Dr_Willis> Heh. Playing with Kubuntu and # of desktops and all my plasmisds moved to the other desktop..  weirdness..
<anichols> solid_liq: Trust me, I will be.  The business environment will be an internet cafe for gamers.
<coz_> Dr_Willis, oooo
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  good think I dont have kubuntu installed...i would be cursing at that point :)
<Dr_Willis> Im just playing with all the settings.
<anichols> Dr_Willis: Why would you be cursing KUbuntu?  And what about your opinions on XUbuntu and Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> I move the mouse wheel and it  sort of 'cube' rotates up/down  to get to the other desktop. Sort of amuseing
<Dr_Willis> anichols:  xubbuntu = xfce  and it uses a file manager i hate. and  the feature set is lacking
<Dr_Willis> anichols:  if the system can handle it. use gnome or kde - i would suggest
<Dr_Willis> low end machines - lubuntu, or xubuntu
<rww> psh. it's all about twm.
<anichols> Dr_Willis: Which do you personally like better?  Gnome or KDE?
<charlie-tca> or even hight end.
<anichols> Dr_Willis: And what would you consider low-end?
<Dr_Willis> anichols:  old stuff. :)  with low ram.  Stuff ive proberly junked over the last 2 years..
<charlie-tca> It really is whichever you prefer. Myself, I won't use gnome. It doesn't do what I want, and I don't like the appearance.
<Dr_Willis> heh
<coz_> only gnome here
<Dr_Willis> Im really getting more impressed with the  kde4.4 feature set
<charlie-tca> Dr_Willis: Why can't you use Xubuntu with new equipment?
<Dr_Willis> and its not crashed on me.
<coz_> and I pronounce it   "nome" with a silent g :)
<Dr_Willis> charlie-tca:  you can.. but why bother
<shadeslayer> coz_: theres no package of that name
<shadeslayer> anichols: ^^
<meanburrito920_> so anyone know when the beta1 build will be up? It is scheduled for today...
<anichols> Dr_Willis: I think you'd call my laptop low-end.
<charlie-tca> Because it works better than gnome; because it has better configuration options
<solid_liq> coz_, same here
<wjm> meanburrito920: generally between noon and 8pm central
<coz_> solid_liq,  :)
<Dr_Willis> anichols:  my netbook is running KDE 4.4 decently well. :)
<charlie-tca> It doesn't even have the buttons on the left, unless you really want them there
<shadeslayer> well the kubuntu iso has loads of bugs..
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is also faster then gnome
<coz_> well break time for me  also lunch time..coincidental?  i dont think so lol
<psusi> coz_: was maybe 20% faster in sequential dd read test, and 5% faster when pbuildering a sizable package
<coz_> psusi,  ah cool
<psusi> coz_: make that 10% faster when building
<coz_> psusi,   I need to get ahold of one
<psusi> coz_: went from 5m30s to just 5m
<coz_> mm
<psusi> for building gnome-applets
<coz_> psusi,  I will see if I can get one wholesale  from my nephew   I want the intel  high end one with 2,000,000  hours lige
<coz_> life
<anichols> Dr_Willis: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU 410 @ 1.46GHz, 1944MB memory, Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS, 1280x800 ATI Radeon Xpress 200M, 250 gig HDD
<Tjol_> hi - When will the Beat for Lucis be out?
<Tjol_> Beta
<Tjol_> Lucid
<coz_> anichols,  that should be able to deal with things fine
<Tjol_> lol - no - I am not drinking :)
<anichols> The Lucid Beta-1 is -scheduled- to be released today.  Don't know when, but today.
<coz_> Tjol_,  i would hold off for a few hours...
<anichols> coz_: Now you see another reason I'm no longer with Windows.
<Dr_Willis> anichols:  thats not really a 'low' end machine.   its got better specs in some ways then my netbook.
<coz_> anichols,   :)
<rww> Tjol_: sometime today, there isn't a set time.
<anichols> Dr_Willis: But I'm not using a netbook.  I'm on a full out laptop.
<Dr_Willis> anichols:  so?
<coz_> well lunch time  talk later :)
<Tjol_> I will have to - as the Download manager tells me I am about to download teh Alpha version
<Dr_Willis> You got more CPU *i think* and Defainatly more ram  then My netbook does.. and my netbook does kde 4.4 very well
<BoondoKLife> Is there a way to get wireless working on a computer that does not have network access. I know it needs a hardware driver that is found by jockey but dont want to have to move the computer.
<anichols> Dr_Willis: So I should have some edge over you, since your box is physically smaller.  You aren't Foundation, able to fit a nuclear reactor in a walnut shell. :P
<Dr_Willis> BoondoKLife:  run a looooooong cable :)
<BoondoKLife> Dr_Willis: lol
<Dr_Willis> I got a 100ft cat6 just for such emergancies
<anichols> BoondoKLife: Should wireless drivers come with your Ubuntu install?
<Dr_Willis> actually i got  2 of them :)
<BoondoKLife> Dr_Willis: is there not a way to load something onto a usb stick and install it?
<BoondoKLife> anichols: yea for most of my boxes it does, but this one it does not
<Dr_Willis> BoondoKLife:  there is.. and ive never done it.
<anichols> BoondoKLife: Weirdness
<Dr_Willis> night all.. bed time for me.
<anichols> So back to my original question...for a 2 gig RAM laptop running Lucid, what should I use for a swap partition assuming I will not use Hibernation?
<anichols> Near-zero?
<wjm> I just got an update for parted pushed out to me - won't let me install it though
<DoDi> does there exist a swapfile monitor?
<ubuntu> Some of my hard drives don't appear in the installer's partitioner, yet they appear just fine in 9.10. Anyone have an idea?
<donEduardo> hi there.
<anichols> DoDi: Run 'free' in Terminal, that shows you RAM and Swap usage at the time of your command.
<anichols> donEduardo: Hello
<donEduardo> i spotted a problem with mythtv-backend and upstart in 10.04 alpha
<DoDi> anichols, then you can get an estimate for your swap partition size
<djbender> (now that I have the right name), Some of my hard drives don't appear in the installer's partitioner, yet they appear just fine in 9.10. Anyone have an idea?
<anichols> DoDi: Yes, and my partition is extremely large (by default) and I never see any usage in it whatsoever, no matter what combo of apps I run.
<anichols> DoDi: Hence why I'm asking what the minimal swap partition for such a system would be.
<donEduardo> problem is, that locale is not set before mythtv-backend starts (or not at all...)... POSIX locale leads mythtv-backend not to find non-ascii videofiles or medifiles
<donEduardo> does anyone know where locale is supposed to be set up in upstart?
<DoDi> anichols, I dunno what will happen when you set it too small
<DoDi> I still have problems with the font sizes
<DoDi> the window caption font is tiny, others are 2-3 times as big
<anichols> DoDi: That should be editable.  Have you tried changing it in System -> Preferences -> Appearance?
<DoDi> it's set to KDE fonts
<jimlovell777> is the white box around this http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/228/statusz.png Firestarter status bar icon a bug or just an icon without transparent edges?
<DoDi> anichols, what should I try to modify?
<wjm> jimlovell777: probably non-transparent icon
<anichols> DoDi: I'd look at the font sizes of each option there, and tinker until it's the way you want.
<jimlovell777> wjm: Do you know where I can find that icon to investigate? Is it in my /home folder or /usr?
<anichols> DoDi: In the fonts tab I use...
<DoDi> I just can't find settings->preferences?
<anichols> DoDi: App = Sans 8, Doc = Sans 8, Desktop = Sans 7, Sans Bold = 8, Fixed = Mono 8
<DoDi> cannot get there :-(
<anichols> DoDi: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<DoDi> 10.04, just booted for the first time
<wjm> jimlovell777: not off-hand but there's been a couple of bugs with the firestarter artwork
<cellx> hi, my wlan with the intel chip ipw2200 didn work with lucid also in karmic. anyone idea?
<anichols> DoDi: 10.04 Ubuntu?  XUbuntu? KUbuntu?
<DoDi> Kubuntu
<anichols> DoDi: Ah, that's why.  I haven't tried KUbuntu yet....one minute, let me see if I can google something?
<jimlovell777> wjm: Ok thanks. I'll wait it out. I just wasn't positive it's not a bug, I've been getting an outline around my desktop wallpaper which is a bug.
<DoDi> I think that I'll retry with Ubuntu, when the Beta is out
<anichols> DoDi: Maybe this link will help you? http://blog.creonfx.com/linux/kubuntu-kde4-adept-small-font-size
<DoDi> anichols, kdesudo systemsettings killed my system - no more response
<genii> Hm. sudo lshw is giving some really strange gibberish for hard drive configuration. http://pastebin.com/TMLjxDcA     Note lines 343 and 402.   SMART monitoring shows no imminent failures, filesystems are also marked clean.
<anichols> DoDi: Sorry... Not sure what else to do, then.
<anichols> DoDi: I'm not an expert....still learning, myself.
<DoDi> it responds again :-)
<DoDi> ah - good luck
<anichols> What's the smallest possible linux-swap partition in Lucid, anyway?
<DoDi> if you are not sure, use an swapfile instead?
<anichols> I'm trying to figure out the smallest possible swap for my system.
<psusi> anichols: smallest possible would be none at all
<anichols> And having little luck.  If I wanted hibernation, I'd use 2.2 GiB, but I don't hibernate at all.
<anichols> psusi: And no swap at all, from what I've read, is not recommended.
<psusi> anichols: yea... but it seems that's what you want...
<anichols> psusi: What I want is the smallest I can get away with without going without.
<anichols> psusi: I guess I could use 2.2 GiB, and then resize it downwards after the fact.
 * anichols prefers to plan it out instead of fudging after the fact.
<researcher1> how can I help in testing 10.04? I want to contribute something to its  growth
<rww> genii: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lshw/+bug/512251
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 512251 in lshw "[Lucid Xubuntu] lshw corrupt lastmountpoint" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Tjol_> How do I setup this IRC (XChat-GNOME 0.26.1) that it does not show the people that joins or exits?
<rww> genii: looks like it's fixed upstream, I don't know if/when it'll end up in Lucid.
<Some_Person> Anyone know when beta1 will be out?
<rww> Some_Person: sometime today. there isn't a set time.
<Some_Person> Will I have to apt-get upgrade a buttload of packages when it does come out?
<genii> rww: Thanks
<Mimi> Dude, I see beta1 was announced, but  i can't find a torrent for it.
<rww> Some_Person: no, if you've been updating an alpha install regularly, you pretty much already have beta 1
<cellx> Mimi: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/ <- download it
<Pici> Mimi: Where do you see that it was announced?
<Mimi> The wiki
<rww> Mimi: It's coming out sometime today. It has not yet been released.
<Mimi> i thought it was 12;00 gmt?
<rww> Mimi: there isn't a set time
<Pici> There is never a set time for releases.
<Mimi> Okay
<Tjol_> its not a cd image yet..........
<Tjol_> its not at cd image yet..........
<Mimi> okay,  i hope they have torrent,    downloading from firefox or wget is ewwww slow :P
<Some_Person> Mimi: Really? HTTP is faster than torrents for me, always
<Pici> Mimi: They will
<Mimi> good to know, pici,thanks
<Mimi> OK,im going back to cuddling then :
<Mimi> :P bye and thanks :)
<40FAAMHAU> Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 1 is out
<40FAAMHAU> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/beta-1/
<DoDi> URL not found?
<rww> 40FAAMHAU: 1) that link 404s, 2) that domain is for Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud, which is a different thing :)
<Some_Person> 40FAAMHAU: 404
<40FAAMHAU> what about this?
<40FAAMHAU> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/TechnicalOverview
<rww> When Beta 1 comes out, the /topic here will be updated, and it'll be announced at the bottom of https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/thread.html
<rww> 40FAAMHAU: what about it?
<40FAAMHAU> it says...
<40FAAMHAU> This is the first Ubuntu 10.04 beta release, which brings a host of exciting new features.
<Some_Person> 40FAAMHAU: Someone updated the page for a release that will happen today
<rww> 40FAAMHAU: that would be because slanasek is busy prepping documentation for the beta :)
<40FAAMHAU> Some_Person: oh that makes sense
<rww> there's a g in there somewhere...
<40FAAMHAU> rww: who's slanasek?
<charlie-tca> a developer
<40FAAMHAU> oh ok
<Pici> *slangasek
<charlie-tca> and the release manager
<rww> Pici: thanks
<40FAAMHAU> will ther ebe an announcement when the beta comes out?
<rww> 40FAAMHAU: see my message two minutes ago
<Pici> 40FAAMHAU: Yes, we'll update the topic here.
<40FAAMHAU> but no announcement on ubuntu.com itself?
<Pici> As soon as I see word from the release manager or an email to ubuntu-devel, I'll change the topic, promise.
<40FAAMHAU> Pici: thanks
<Some_Person> 40FAAMHAU: I still don't get how torrents can be faster than HTTP for you
<40FAAMHAU> Some_Person: huh? what are you talking about?
<Some_Person> 40FAAMHAU: You said that you wanted to download it from a torrent because it would be faster
<yofel> Some_Person: the main server is usually very slow on release days (simply overloaded) so torrent is usually faster in the beginning
<Some_Person> Even though there would be practically no seeders?
<rww> Some_Person: that was Mimi
<Some_Person> oh, i typed the wrong name
<QueenZ> where can i see the /topic?
<Some_Person> QueenZ: type /topic
<yofel> Some_Person: a few seeders download the image per http while the server isn't yet overloaded, so there will be a few
<rww> QueenZ: type "/topic" in the same place you'd usually type messages
<QueenZ> Some_Person: right..
<QueenZ> so what will it say when Beta comes out?
<Pici> It'll say that the beta was released.
<QueenZ> Pici: ok
<h00k> So, is the netbook edition supposed to have the close buttons on the top right, or should they be consistent with the next edition and be on the left?
<h00k> Also, what is the name of...that panel on top that I could report the bug to?
<h00k> it's not a gnome-panel, but it's
<h00k> OH, netbook-launcher
<rww> h00k: which panel? the special netbooky one with window icons and titles in it?
<rww> h00k: netbook launcher is the main menu thing, not the panel at the top
<h00k> rww: yep
<rww> h00k: that's window-picker-applet running on gnome-panel
<h00k> rww: cool. Thank you.
<rww> it is in karmic, anyway, and the five minutes i spent in lucid UNE it looked the same
<QueenZ> Ubuntu 10.04 will come with a new theme right?
<QueenZ> i mean the new default theme
<Pici> Yes.
<Some_Person> QueenZ: Yes
<rww> QueenZ: yes, the new default theme will be in beta 1
<Some_Person> It's already in lucid dailies
<rww> indeed
<DanaG> heh, I left in my sd card with Angstrom (ew) on it, and grub on my host "Found unknown Linux distribution on /dev/mmcblk0p2
<Some_Person> mmcblk0p2?
<DanaG> yup, that's where my SD reader puts stuff.
<DanaG> MMC block device 0, partition 2
<Some_Person> My SD card is detected as /dev/sdb
<DanaG> That's what my other system (a netbook) does: the SD reader is usb-based.
<DanaG> This one here is PCI-based.
<rww> ditto here
<Some_Person> My BIOS calls it "USB Hard Drive"
<rww> my sheevaplug uses the mmcblk thing, my netbook uses sdb
<DanaG> hmm, where'd you get your sheevaplug?
 * DanaG wishes somebody would release the Marvell thingy with VIDEO!
<rww> DanaG: http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/
<_jst> is ubuntu server beta1 available?
<DanaG> What actual timefram do orders from there take?
<rww> DanaG: it doesn't work on Ubuntu past Jaunty, though (I'm running Debian testing on it)
<Some_Person> _jst: not yet
<_jst> ok thx
<rww> DanaG: I ordered mine around Christmastime. It said 2-3 weeks. it took 4
<DanaG> ah.  What I have right now is a BeagleBoard.
<DanaG> I wish they'd release the new "Plug Computer 3.0" with the SATA.
<Some_Person> I've got my entire lucid install on an SD card
<DanaG> Same here for my beagle.  woof.
<contrast> Greets, everyone... I just installed Kubuntu Lucid via the minimal CD -> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. Now when I try to boot, the screen blanks when X should start. I'm able to switch to a TTY, and I tried manually setting the video driver to "intel" and "i915" in xorg.conf, both to no avail (this is on an old desktop with an 82865G integrated graphics controller). Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
<Some_Person> Imagine seeing tiny SD cards with gigabytes of memory 10 years ago when floppies were still common
<DanaG> My first computer had a 540MB hard drive.
<rww> contrast: try switching to VTs 1 and 7 with Ctrl-Alt-F1 and Ctrl-Alt-F7. There is/was a silly plymouth bug that was causing blank screens when X starts.
<Some_Person> I have a computer (still working) with a 20MB external hard drive
<DanaG> Oldest computer I still have around: P2 266 with 192 megs of RAM.
<DanaG> Laptop.  Neomagic video card with 2.5 megs of video RAM.  Not enough even for single-buffer 1024x768 32-bit color.
<DanaG> And the LCD itself does only 16-bit color.
<Some_Person> DanaG: Oldest computer I have working: Macintosh SE with 8MHz processor and 4MB RAM
<contrast> rww: Thanks, but I already tried that - switched to TTY1, then back to 7 (and 8, as I've seen X mapped to that on some systems), no dice... You think uninstalling Plymouth might solve the issue?
<Some_Person> 1-bit CRT monitor (black and white, no grey)
<rww> contrast: possibly, but if it's a plymouth problem, VT switching usually gets it working for me. It's worth a try, though.
<Some_Person> With all the problems plymouth keeps having, why not just switch back to xsplash?
<contrast> rww: Cool, thanks for the info. Gonna try that.
<h00k> I did submit it as Bug 541062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541062 in window-picker-applet "Close buttons are on the right, not consistent with default theme in Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541062
<h00k> rww: ^
<h00k> Complete with screenshots!
<h00k> also, red circles!
<contrast> rww: Gah... You were right-- removed Plymouth, exact same problem.
<alex_mayorga> would there be/is it an easy way to get those buttons back to the left?
<rww> alex_mayorga: I assume you mean "right"?
<alex_mayorga> rww: right, you're right, I meant right I want mi right to keep them on the right, that's right!
<alex_mayorga> /mi/my
<rww> alex_mayorga: http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<alex_mayorga> rww: I know of gconftool, but would there be a GUI way?
<rww> alex_mayorga: not in GNOME, no
<alex_mayorga> I can already see #ubuntu swamped with "how do I change my buttons back?"
<mc44> https://launchpad.net/mwbuttons
<alex_mayorga> mc44: thanks!
<alex_mayorga> !info mwbuttons
<ubottu> Package mwbuttons does not exist in lucid
<mc44> I don't think anyone has packaged it yet ;p
<alex_mayorga> :(
<Some_Person> My PPA will put the buttons in their karmic positions and fix the graphical issues with doing so: https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/light-themes
<DanaG> weird: plymouth doesn't give me a splash -- it just gives me a blank, black screen.
<meanburrito920_> So I just attempted to boot the daily-live iso, and it hangs immediately after saying: checking the 'hlt' instruction... OK.
<alex_mayorga> Bug #541070 FWIW
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541070 in mwbuttons "[needs packaging] for Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541070
<Some_Person> mwbuttons will make the minimize button appear in a little box though
<alex_mayorga> Some_Person: another bug to report then ;)
<Some_Person> alex_mayorga: Can't be fixed though without changing the default order
<meanburrito920_> from google, I'm led to believe that my issue is with IO-APIC. I'm booting in Virtualbox. Would that have anything to do with it?
<meanburrito920_> although previous live cds boot fine from the virtual box
<Some_Person> otherwise the default order wouldn't look right
<alex_mayorga> Some_Person: sorry I don't think I follow
<Some_Person> mwbuttons would most likely give you something like this: http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/4710/screenshotappearancepre.png
<Some_Person> My PPA gives you this instead: http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/4710/screenshotappearancepre.png
<meanburrito920_> ah, fixed it
<researcher1> hi
<holstein> Some_Person: why would i want that instead of editing gconf?
<Some_Person> holstein: Editing gconf gives you the first screenshot I just posted. My PPA gives you the second
 * holstein looking
<amikrop> Hello. Isn't Beta1 released yet?
<rww> amikrop: it's not released yet
<amikrop> rww: Is it gonna be released today?
<rww> amikrop: should be, yes
<amikrop> rww: Nice, thanks.
<holstein> Some_Person: OIC
<Some_Person> holstein: Would you not agree that with karmic's button order, the PPA looks better?
<syk> Some_Person, whats the PPA for it
<holstein> Some_Person: agreed :)
<rww> If we have nothing better to do than bikeshed about the button order, I'd say Linux is doing pretty well as a desktop OS, personally :)
 * DanaG still finds the theme ugly, and sticks with Human.
<DanaG> bike shed?
<Some_Person> syk: https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/light-themes
<DanaG> I'd rather just say "gripe"
<rww> DanaG: that works too :)
<DanaG> Now THIS... is a potent color: http://www.colourlovers.com/color/FF8000/Hue_30_Degrees
<ZykoticK9> DanaG, bike shed explained http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/mailing-list-faq/bikeshed.html
<DanaG> nice.
<Some_Person> holstein: Good. Then my ~2 hours of work on Monday morning weren't wasted :-)
<DanaG> I thought it was a way of avoiding "rhymes with witch".
<rww> my favourite quote related to it: "the amount of noise generated by a change is inversely proportional to the complexity of the change"
<holstein> Some_Person: awesome
<holstein> thats why i asked, i was sure i was missing something
<Some_Person> I think switching the button order was the worst decision in ubuntu's history
<holstein> i tried to roll with it
<holstein> i wanted to give it a week
<holstein> i made it almost 2 days
<holstein> i use OSX a little
<holstein> and the buttons frustrate me over there too
<arand> Some_Person: I claim update manager. Or possibly PA.
 * yofel claims notify-osd and update-manager
 * mvo wonders what is wrong with update-manager?
<Some_Person> I like update-manager
<arand> Ah, dear notify, that's true.
<Pici> /methinks someone has update-manager on hilight
<arand> mvo: popunder.
<mvo> oh, auto-open - yeah, that is not good, agreed
<trism> I do too, makes it easier to see the changelogs before I update (you can disable the auto open)
<rww> I use apt-listchanges with aptitude to see changelogs
<rww> the other fun thing update-manager does is check for packages while I'm in the middle of using aptitude without regarding silly things like lock files, which is always fun.
<mvo> Pici: ;)
<bjsnider> nvidia-current will be updated to 195.36.15 after the beta freeze is finished FYI
<User45> im currently having trouble booting into karmic
<User45> http://pastebin.com/dTVR9h7k
<Some_Person> holstein: OS X's positions make sense. Close on the end, maximize/restore in the middle, minimize on the left. Lucid's are in a strange order that follows nothing else
<User45> im using a vps and command line
<Some_Person> holstein: minimize on the right actually, not left
<yofel> User45: karmic support is in #ubuntu, this channel is for Lucid Lynx (10.04)
<User45> there are like a million people there
<rww> User45: nevertheless, this isn't a 9.10 support channel.
<syk> more to help you with
<arand> User45: i.e. a million potential helpers.
<Some_Person> User45: 309 in here vs. 1491 in #ubuntu
<User45> true, but it just seems a little bit chaotic
<Some_Person> This channel is for lucid support. karmic support is in #ubuntu
<holstein> Some_Person: i just cant get use to looking on the left side for buttons
<rww> User45: That's probably because it is. That's why we have rather firm dividing lines for what's on-topic and off-topic in various channels.
<holstein> no matter what the order
<User45> sigh
<holstein> User45: are you envolved in your LoCO ubuntu channel?
<User45> is there another specific irc channel that can help with this problem
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<DanaG> For me, left would be fine if it weren't also "wtf" order on the left.
<User45> no, i am not holstein
<Some_Person> DanaG: If it wouldn't have required more editing than just putting them on the right (yes, I'm lazy), I would have done it that way in my PPA
<rww> User45: your Local Community channel might provide support. If you're willing to tell us your country (or state if you're in the USA), we can see if there's one in your area. Otherwise, you're stuck with #ubuntu.
<User45> nc
 * holstein is in NC
<User45> ah really?
<holstein> --- /j #ubuntu-us-nc
<User45> guess you're part of my team :D
<holstein> :)
<masu3701> whats new in ubuntu 10.4
<Some_Person> masu3701: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/TechnicalOverview#New%20features%20since%20Ubuntu%209.10
<QueenZ> sup?
<vinicius> hai
<QueenZ> Still waiting for Beta?
<syk> yup
<QueenZ> vinicius: hi
<anichols> So the Lucid Beta 1 is going to be released in plus or minus 2 hours then?
<QueenZ> anichols: i think so..
<freefall> nice!
<anichols> QueenZ: Good.  I'm looking forward to adding it to my USB stick.
<QueenZ> it's 5pm now
<arand> Really? Day ends in 6h
<rww> anichols: It's going to be released when it's done =\
<QueenZ> rww: should be today :D
<rww> QueenZ: yes, /should/, not /must/ ;P
<wjm> "when it's done" has become the greatest of all software memes
<QueenZ> wjm: ahaha
<vinicius> Only relevant to someone downloading the CD, right?
<vinicius> already on lucid here :)
<yofel> QueenZ: "today" is very vague, we had a release that was on the next day (UTC), but it was still today for the US folks
<rww> vinicius: right. If you've been updating an alpha version, you're fine :)
<QueenZ> yofel: i mean today UK
<CalmvsKhaos> Hi is it possible to update from alpha 3 to beta using update manager when the beta is released or do i have to download something new? (sorry if this has been covered a million times already!)
<wjm> I always liked the Linus Torvalds one better "it will happen today, but making a pizza from scratch is probably faster"
<rww> CalmvsKhaos: Just do normal updates and you'll be fine.
<rww> Beta is just a snapshot of the lucid archive, you don't need to do something special to get to it from alpha.
<yofel> QueenZ: well, then you have more time than I do :P (7h - german local time)
<QueenZ> i think it's always better to do a clean install
<yofel> *7pm
<freefall> Where will the beta be available for download?
<CalmvsKhaos> ok
<syk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<QueenZ> 7pm here as well
<wjm> QueenZ: generally that's the case but going from Alpha->Beta the changes are mostly just packages at this point
<freefall> syk: thanks!
<vinicius> by the way, is memenu working right now? I can't seem to get online(shaded itens) and I only get notifications if applications are running
<wjm> unless someone sneaks in butterfs ...then I'll be pleased as peach
<rww> QueenZ: If I remember correctly, the release manager is in North America, so the day isn't even half over yet. It's probably not a useful idea to make estimates based off of the UK work day.
<QueenZ> wjm: but we'll get the new theme
<QueenZ> rww: yeah canada
<wjm> that's cosmetic, not really like overhauling HAL :D
<QueenZ> Blame Cananda :D
<wjm> Most of the "might break stuff terribly" is already done
<QueenZ> wait.. is Linus Torvalds back on KDE again?
<wjm> yay, like Stallman before - he is confused as to the powers of xfce and gnome
<QueenZ> wjm: i thought he was a kde dude
<DanaG> That buttons thing is NOT just cosmetic... it also breaks muscle memory, and breaks every other theme under the sun.
<yofel> wjm: you do know that experimental btrfs support is in the kernel?
<vinicius> I thought he was a console guy =P
 * KB1JWQ hopes for an "O HAI, you can haz 2.6.33.1 kernel nao!"  
 * KB1JWQ is prepared to be disappointed
<DanaG> What IS cosmetic is how ugly the themes themselves are.
<rww> QueenZ, wjm: You're both in #ubuntu-offtopic; probably better to talk about software celebrities' WM preferences there ;P
<wjm> yofel: yeah I'm just waiting for it to be in the installer so my life can be lazy
<QueenZ> rww: kk
<yofel> wjm: it will be once it's not expermental anymore (I'm waiting for that too :D)
<wjm> I wish Ubuntu had a way to pass onto the installer like roothate does
<wjm> so you can enable it at your own risk
<anichols> Are there any skins for Ubuntu to give it a Windows appearance...thinking of playing an April Fools joke on my girlfriend.
<maco> anichols: xpde instead of gnome?
<QueenZ> anichols: not very good ones
<wjm> anichols: I use the Mac theme - it's hilarious :D
<wjm> "look jane, I fixed your hackintosh"
<QueenZ> xpde? really...? :D
<anichols> wjm: I'd rather go back to DOS 1.0 than use a Mac theme.
<wjm> anichols: it's temporary and funny :D
 * anichols is a certified mac-hater.
<QueenZ> I have a Mac
<DanaG> Ironically, the best Mac-wannabe themes I've ever seen... are all Windowblinds themes.
<alex_mayorga> anichols: is not a mac theme, is an ubuntu theme inspired on mac it seems
<anichols> alex_mayorga: I understand that, but even the mac appearance...it makes me cringe and think of the hell of having nothing but macs in school....which blew.
<DanaG> An example of a "good wannabe": http://home.comcast.net/~odnt/12012009.jpg
<DanaG> Still offers buttons on the right.
<vinicius> I love rar bombs!
<Some_Person> This somehow reminds me of a (now-dead) project whose objective was to make firefox look like IE6 as much as humanely possible
<Some_Person> It was called FirefoxIE
<bjsnider> i would have been ok witht hat if that had been what ie7 was
<bjsnider> just a microsoft gui with a gecko backend
<duffydack> My fans on my laptop, which rarely in use on win7/9.10,, are in constant use on 10.04.
<Some_Person> The project was very thorough. It even had a plugin to 'fix' miniscule things, like adding the "Favorites" text to Firefox's bookmarks toolbar
<Some_Person> Is there a program that I can use to extract a title from a DVD-VR format disc?
<vinicius> oh, I get it. empathy runs in the background only if you open empathy im first. Should open on login imo.
<vinicius> the indicator-menu gives the wrong impression that you could log IM from there
<Bittarman> system -> preferences ->startup applications -> add
<Bittarman> personally, I like that it doesn't connect automatically. I don't always have a connection, and I don't always want it to be online
<anichols> Whereas I see utility in always being online.
<anichols> I wish it automatically tried to connect to any unencrypted network in range if Ubuntu couldn't see any of the networks I've told it to connect to.
<DanaG> weird... udisks upgrade is blocked.
<anichols> So when I'm walking between home and a wireless cafe I can potentially pick up bandwidth on the way there.
<CalmvsKhaos> is it true that Lucid is going to replace apt-get and aptitude with Software Center?
<psusi> CalmvsKhaos: no, they are not mutually exclusive
<yofel> CalmvsKhaos: no, apt-get and  aptitude will still be there, it's supposed to replcase synaptic one day
<yofel> but not yet
<CalmvsKhaos> yeah i think i meant synaptic not apt-get/aptitude sorry :)
<psusi> CalmvsKhaos: software center seems to be the new and improved add applications
<yofel> psusi: it is
<yofel> it replaced the old gnome-app-install
<psusi> yea... it's a replacement for that, not synaptic
<psusi> i.e. the user friendly installer... synaptic is still the power installer
<DrMrHorse> WHERES MY BETA SON! (can't hardly wait)
<yofel> psusi: its supposed to replace synaptic one day too, but not yet
<DanaG> I get "ureadahead main process terminated with status 5" -- and I get no plymouth splash.
<DrMrHorse> DanaG: i got the same: i used a workaround to get to a desktop though
<DanaG> I do still get a desktop, anyway... it just takes ages to auto-login.
<DrMrHorse> i see
<DanaG> or rather, it does auto-login immediately... but then takes ages to give me a usable desktop.
<duffydack> isnt my alpha3 with all updates as of today, just beta1
<yofel> duffydack: it is
<DrMrHorse> but youre not allowed to celebrate until they announce its released
<anichols> ﻿What is the difference between <http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/> and <http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/>?
<duffydack> so I have Alpha 3 - Final..  :)
<Pici> anichols: Nothing, they're likely symlinks to the same target path.
<anichols> Pici: What is a 'symlink'?
<Pici> anichols: Like a shortcut.
<anichols> Pici: Ah
<anichols> When beta is released and installed, and time passess, will you need to do a clean install to get Lucid LTS at the end of April, or will it be updatable within the usual update system, similar to how the security patches are deployed?
<yofel> anichols: updates are enough, no reinstall needed
<soee> ok im on fresh install of 10.04, there were some problems with configuring paritions durind installation, and as always there was no sound :) but as always oss helps
<anichols> yofel: Would a fresh install be preferable to updates, though?
<marenostrum> !Beta 1
<yofel> anichols: it might be cleaner if some configuration defaults are changed and not forced through updates, but usually not needed
<freefall> !Beta 1
<yofel> marenostrum, freefall: not there yet, wait for the announcement in the /topic
<marenostrum> Ok,sorry
<freefall> Sorry!
 * anichols is keeping an eye on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/....less spammy
<anichols> Hmm, I wonder if that works.
<anichols> !Alpha 3
<yofel> nope, we should have !alpha and !beta though
<anichols> !alpha
<yofel> no idea what they give
<anichols> ﻿(02:51:11 PM) ubottu: Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha
<yofel> ok, then not
<yofel> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<yofel> er... a bit outdated ^^
<anichols> I wonder if I follow those directions from within HH, if it would boot me up to LL Alpha-3.
<yofel> anichols: only if you change hardy into lucid in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rww> sources.list changes are not a supported way to upgrade from one Ubuntu version to another
<anichols> I wonder what they'll come up for with a name for lucid+1.  Mongoose?
<rww> you should be using update-manager or do-release-upgrade
<anichols> rww: To be honest, I'll probably just grab the ISO and do a clean install anyway.
<rww> specifically to go to a development version, add -d to both of those.
<psusi> MIGHTY MONGOOSE! hehehe
<rww> and maybe screw around with the settings if Lucid isn't tagged as LTS yet, i dunno
<CalmvsKhaos> Dashing DoDo!
<yofel> CalmvsKhaos: it has to be M... M...
<yofel> Musky Mule :D
<CalmvsKhaos> oh lol
<yofel> rww: update-manager -d will give you lucid if you run it on hardy, I tested it
<Muscovy> I've heard 10.10 will be Mighty Mandrill. Don't care much for it. :|
<CalmvsKhaos> dang as long as ive used ubuntu, i didnt know it went up one letter each release, (I)ntrepid, (K)armic , (Lucid), /me duhs!  :)
<Pici> Muscovy: The name hasn't be announced yet.
<DanaG> !g pavlov mandril
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DanaG> er, no google function.l
<duffydack> CalmvsKhaos, LMAO!
<CalmvsKhaos> Mighty Mandrill? ick
<arand> Yea, actually the hardy2lucid upgrade was surprisingly straightforward when I tested before, only obvious error was some panel applet breakage..
<DanaG> phooey, I can't use the stock Ubuntu kernels -- no radeon KMS power management, so it makes the thing hot and noisy :(
<tyranos> hi guys i m experiencing problems with gksu is there a known fix for this or something ?
<duffydack> Microsoft Monopoly
<zniavre_> :o)
<arand> linussynonym(openBSD) ?
<neatchee> Hi, I'm almost certain that my synaptics touchpad supports multitouch, yet no matter what I try (udev rules, etc) I can't seem to get it to work in Lucid.  Anyone able to help me out a bit?
<duffydack> ugh, my apps locked up, I had ctrl-alt-F1 and back again to get them responsive again.
<tyranos> neatchee,go to mouse options and then touchpad and try to activate 2 fingers scrolling
<alkisg> Hi... am I blind or empathy is missing IRC account support for Lucid?
<DanaG> neatchee: this bug may be relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/308191
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 308191 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Multi fingers touch doesn't be correctly recognized" [Medium,Triaged]
<DanaG> bad grammar, but report is valid.
<arand> alkisg: I think it might be yes, I remember seeing that I think...
<donEduardo> hi there.
<donEduardo> does anybody know in which startup script locales should be set?
<alkisg> arand: I'm trying to add a new account, and I'm seeing all the options there (msn, icq etc) but no IRC. It was there in Karmic, so I'm at a loss...
<rww> alkisg: adding a new account from the first-run startup wizard, or from the accounts window?
<alkisg> rww: tried both
<alkisg> No success in either...
<rww> meh
<lenios> neatchee, you can do "synclient TapButton2=2" and "synclient TapButton3=3" too
<lenios> to activate right click and middle click
<alkisg> I wonder if there's some telepathy* package missing from the Lucid default installation
<enav> hello
<anichols> enav: Hello
<freefall> Still no sign of beta 1?
<Muscovy> Nope.
<charlie-tca> beta1 won't be released until testing is completed
<Muscovy> I read it should be out between 12 and 8 PM central.
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: and then more bugs are found :D
<BUGabundo> Muscovy: no such thing
<charlie-tca> of course
<Muscovy> Oh?
<BUGabundo> its date is pure incognita
<BUGabundo> just get a daily
<BUGabundo> and zsync the diff once is out
<arand> Normally, there won't even be a diff.
<BUGabundo> or upgrade now, the packages won't change
<charlie-tca> Muscovy: not today, probably
<BUGabundo> just installer quirks
<neatchee> ohithar BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> arand: right. *if*
<neatchee> ^_^
 * BUGabundo hides from kissy neatchee
<neatchee> lulz
<neatchee> you can't escape me!
<BUGabundo> not the best channel for that neatchee
<arand> The grub menu doesn't say beta explicitly does it?
<BUGabundo> OT is not allowed here
<BUGabundo> arand: don't think so
 * neatchee keeps it to a minimum
<BUGabundo> keep it to zero, actually
<richthegeek> still no beta1?
<BUGabundo> richthegeek: /topic
<lenios> i posted a workaround on bug #308191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308191 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Multi fingers touch doesn't be correctly recognized" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308191
<richthegeek> BUGabundo: says alpha3 released, so clearly not... I am using pidgin though so might not even be updating the topic
<arand> Anyways, time to do a proper partition install, see how much nvidia breaks this time...
<BUGabundo> richthegeek: actually Is true
<DanaG> alkisg: something I found with Empathy (aside from the fact that it sucks at IRC): the first-run wizard didn't offer IRC at all... yet, if you cancelled the first-run and went to the normal "account setup", IRC was available there.
<BUGabundo> A3 has been launched
<lenios> it would be best to have this working without any trick but well...
<BUGabundo> and so have A2 and A1 :p
<dragon> Has beta1 been released?
<Muscovy> Not yet.
<richthegeek> lol
<BUGabundo> dragon: /topic
<CalmvsKhaos> dragon, look at topic
<BUGabundo> damn it
<DanaG> lenios: looks like you have a different issue:
<BUGabundo> we need a bot
<CalmvsKhaos> sadly it still says alpha 3 in topic :(((
<DanaG> if TapButton works... that means it does know it's multi-touch.
<dragon> !topic
<BUGabundo> CalmvsKhaos: so???
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dragon> like that?
<DanaG> On my netbook, it doesn't acknowledge that the pad is multitouch.
<neatchee> lenios: tried, to no avail :\  multi-touch on my tp results in crazy mouse jumping around the screen
<lenios> DanaG, with a default install?
<DanaG> neatchee: yup, check my out.ogv
<dragon> I'm looking at the release schedule... is that a bad thing to do?
<neatchee> and when i was on karmic, synclient -m 100 claimed it was 1 touch only
<lenios> i use this since karmic
<DanaG> the "notation" plugin is good for demoing the spazzing.
<CalmvsKhaos> BUGabundo, so what?
<DanaG> er, annotate.
<dragon> any way,
<dragon> /part
<lenios> synclient -m 100 gives me Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<BUGabundo> CalmvsKhaos: so what does it matter if bets is out or not?
<dragon> stupid client :|
<neatchee> lenios: yeah, SHMConfig doesn't seem to be enableable on lucid
<neatchee> because it needs to be enabled through either hal or xorg.conf
<DanaG> It's a udev rule now, not a hal fdi file.
<CalmvsKhaos> BUGabundo, are not beta's a bit more stable than alphas?
<neatchee> oh?  What rule?  I couldn't figure it out
<marenostrum> I am planning to install Lucid to help testing. Do you advice me clean install or is online upgrade OK to have an "original" Lucid at hand?
<BUGabundo> CalmvsKhaos: I would not say so
<CalmvsKhaos> ok
<DanaG> /lib/udev/rules.d/66-xorg-synaptics.rules
<BUGabundo> thinks can and *will* break the same
<BUGabundo> as ever
<DanaG> copy it to /etc/udev/rules.d/ and edit it.
<BUGabundo> we will just get more testers
<BUGabundo> neatchee: we no longer carry shmconfig AFAIK
<neatchee> DanaG: ohhhh that's my mistake lol
<CalmvsKhaos> BUGabundo, ive seen you in here for at least 2 years, so i wont question what you say :)
<BUGabundo> only 2 years?
<BUGabundo> try since 2007
<BUGabundo> early
<CalmvsKhaos> no no since IVE SEEN you
<lenios> 2007 is only 3 years
<CalmvsKhaos> you dont know me on this nick, anyways offtopic at this point :D
<BUGabundo> lenios: I started using devel versions of Ubuntu with 6.10 beta
<BUGabundo> okay CalmvsKhaos. pvt me if you wish
<neatchee> DanaG, Thanks for that.  Working fine now.  (synclient -m that is)
<alkisg> DanaG: thanks, I'm trying that - but I'm getting an unrelated keyring problem... :D
<MarcoPau> «openoffice.org-filter-binfilter_1:3.2.0~rc4-1ubuntu1» blacklisted, I can't do-release-upgrade -d. anybody has a clue?
<DanaG> Annoyingly enough, I've found that xorg likes to automatically CHANGE my bottomedge value so I can't horiz-scroll!
<DanaG> If I touch the bottom of the touchpad... Xorg actually CHANGES it (I can see change right in front of my eyes, 'watch') the BottomEdge value.
<DanaG> at least, it used to.  Not sure if that still happens.
<neatchee> DanaG: Any idea why 'xinput list-props "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" is telling me unable to find device?  That's the exact device name it gives me from xinput list
<DanaG> I believe list-props wants an int -- the number of the device.
<lenios> so your device is really not supported
<lenios> or at least not found as a multitouch device
<neatchee> Danag: hmmm, it's supposed to take string inputs as well (works for other ones) but yes, the ID works, thanks
<DanaG> hmm, does it need the slash escaped?
<DanaG> try single-quote instead of double-quote?
<neatchee> nope
<neatchee> xinput list-props "Virtual core pointer" works fine :P
<neatchee> ohhhhhhh
<neatchee> the " are actually part of the name
<DanaG> Eew.
<neatchee> so it needs to be: xinput list-props '"SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"'
<neatchee> yeah
<neatchee> gross :\
<DanaG> Too bad my pointstick buttons are part of the touchpad, and not actually part of the stick.
<DanaG> It would be awesome to have one cursor for pointing-stick and another for the touchpad.
<Pretto> after upgrade nautilus can't handle smb:/// and network:///
<BUGabundo> Pretto: I think someone else mentioned it
<DanaG> another thing that sucks about Synaptics: they've started crippling their touchpads to single-touch, where they could previously do at least basic multi-touch.
<BUGabundo> please take a quick look at launchpad
<BUGabundo> and file a new one if you don't find it there
<BUGabundo> thanks
<Pretto> BUGabundo: ok
<DanaG> I have an Athlon XP-M laptop that can do 3-finger detection... yet my Core 2 Duo laptop can't?  What gives?
<DanaG> Oh heck, even an old PENTIUM 2 laptop around here can do what my modern laptop's touchpad won't!
<DanaG> That really makes me angry.  I mean, fine, if the OEM hasn't paid for the features, disable it in the Windows driver... but give the end-users a way to directly buy the multi-finger features!
<ChogyDan> DanaG: my bro's laptop has the same issue.  He can't do 2 finger scrolling, and has to use the side scrolling.  Very dissappointing
<neatchee> DanaG: I'm pretty sure that it's a software issue, tbh.  Multitouch works flawlessly in win7/vista/xp with our devices, and the "spazz" behavior we see seems to suggest that the hardware is recognizing both points of contact but that xinput isn't reading it properly
<neatchee> The only other thing i can think of is that synaptics has come up with some "virtual' multitouch in which it passes the two points of contact value alternating between each
<neatchee> and that the synaptics windows driver is translating that into a multitouch
<DanaG> Actually, I have two issues:
<DanaG> Netbook: does have multitouch in Windows, but not in Linux.
<Some_Person> I just got "Your system encounted a serious kernel problem"
<DanaG> handy hint in windows: go to mouse control panel and press alt-shift-i.
<neatchee> ?
<DanaG> "Good" laptop: no multi-finger at all.  Synaptics, you suck.
<DanaG> When a Pentium 2 laptop can do multitouch, yet a Core 2 Duo can't?  Yeah, Synaptics, you suck.
<neatchee> more like laptop manufacturer sucks for not buying the better hardware :\
<DanaG> No, but Synaptics sucks for REMOVING features that previously WORKED.
<DanaG> And then not giving the end-user a way to get them back.
<neatchee> let's take this to PM
<Lord-Readman> is beta1 coming or what?
<CalmvsKhaos> Lord-Readman, its not in the topic yet, so you got some waiting to do :)
<freefall> How much waiting?
<Lord-Readman> Only 4 hours left until then it will be a day late
<CalmvsKhaos> the ones that know, wont say anything.so basically no one knows
<ChogyDan> I've got 8 hours  :p
<Lord-Readman> its already the 19th in Aus
<yofel> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: March 18 2010, 19:52:44
<yofel> 4h left ;)
<thiebaude> Lord-Readman, 16hrs ahead of me,lol
<CalmvsKhaos> sounds about right yofel
<Lord-Readman> Ubuntu always does it though
<thiebaude> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: March 18 2010, 19:53:31
<freefall> closer!
<Lord-Readman> the developer summit should be 1 day early just so things can be released on time i.e. 1am UTC on the day it says :-P
<CalmvsKhaos> you guys think the mirrors will be slow?
<thiebaude> i got my beta 1 cd download already
<CalmvsKhaos> o.O
<Lord-Readman> :-O
<ChogyDan> anyone happen to know what the linux-tools package is?
<yofel> !info linux-tools lucid
<ubottu> linux-tools (source: linux): Linux kernel specific tools for version 2.6.32. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32-16.25 (lucid), package size 48 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for all i386 amd64 lpia ia64 powerpc sparc armel)
<yofel> seems to consist of '/usr/bin/perf' and various manpages
<arand> Hmm, if whoever mentioned the no-irc in empathy is still around. It does have, but disabled on the first setup, becaes (quoting the empathy dev:) "Empathy is currently a pretty poor IRC client so I think the current UI makes sense"
<Lord-Readman> xchat is good
<JEEBsv> xchat is mighty fine, especially on linux
<Some_Person> +1 for xchat
<ChogyDan> hmm, I guess linux-tools isn't too important  :)
<JEEBsv> of course, if someone loves command line there's always irssi, but for GUI-licious IRC there's xchat, konversation and kvIRC
<JEEBsv> too bad kvIRC still has broken IMEs on the 4.X branch IIRC
<arand> I use irssi, anyways, but this means that basically ubuntu's move to empathy disabled regular support for IRC, a fine move :/
<JEEBsv> I kind of see where you're coming from
<JEEBsv> But if empathy's devs don't feel that it's good yet >_>
 * DanaG sticks with pidgin.
 * yofel likes quassel
<yofel> xchat is pretty much the best gtk/gnome client I know though
<JEEBsv> Yeah, for gtk/gnome it's prolly the best
<waltercool> Nop
<waltercool> I hate xchat, because is hard to see current users on room
<waltercool> you must press ctrl+u
<JEEBsv> Umm, user list?
<waltercool> Yes
<JEEBsv> It should be on the right side by default o_O
<JEEBsv> Next to the text
<waltercool> yes
<JEEBsv> Why ctrl+u then?
<waltercool> what?
<arand> hmm, I just tab-complete when I want to see if someone is present...
<waltercool> i havent on right side =/
<JEEBsv> > you must press ctrl+u
<JEEBsv> waltercool: then you don't have default xchat o_O
<JEEBsv> or at least settings
<yofel> waltercool: do you use xchat-gnome maybe?
<waltercool> yes, but appears like a combobox
<waltercool> yofel: Im using lucid xchat-gnome
<waltercool> yes
<JEEBsv> Ok, that's not standard xchat
<waltercool> yofel: Oh... is xchat better than xchat-gnme?
<waltercool> i know, xchat-gnome is a fork
<yofel> waltercool: IMO yes, but I haven't used xchat-gnome for so long that it's hard to compare
<JEEBsv> lol, I wonder what's the reasoning behind hiding the user list in xchat-gnome o_O
 * Some_Person doesn't play with xchat-gnome
 * JEEBsv doesn't either
<JEEBsv> I just read what waltercool said and that just feels... weird
 * xzcvczx just uses the old faithful irssi
<xzcvczx> + screen
 * waltercool will install xchat
<JEEBsv> irssi and screen is pretty good until you get 30 channels or so
<JEEBsv> esc+numbers/keys I can still take
<waltercool> JEEBsv: Sorry..- im not english =P
<Some_Person> Regular xchat is pretty good
<waltercool> Some_Person: But... why 2 versions of xchat?
<JEEBsv> waltercool: I didn't comment on your English -- but on the design the xchat-gnome project took
<yofel> I used xchat+screen+ssh for a while since my old home-server wasn't powerfull enough to handle quasselcore ^^
<xzcvczx> JEEBsv: if i were to have 30 chans i would normally just open it over a couple of irssi instances
<Some_Person> waltercool: Heck if I know
<xzcvczx> JEEBsv: then again i don't know many people who would actually use 30 windows
<JEEBsv> xzcvczx: that's what I basically did, but bleh.
<JEEBsv> xzcvczx: I have around 60+ atm
<xzcvczx> JEEBsv: wow, i have enough trouble keeping track of a few
<JEEBsv> And having a graphical network/channels list is pretty nice
<JEEBsv> irssi kind of starts failing around there
<JEEBsv> Although irssi-proxy is win
<JEEBsv> Of course, it's not irssi that fails, but me for not setting up multiple shortcut keys for all those channels
<xzcvczx> i never was a particular fan of x-chat always looked rather ugly to me but that was a number of years ago so i might have a look now
<JEEBsv> It still should look pretty plain, but I don't think that's what you really need in a client
<rohan> does kaffeine 1.0-pre3 (available on lucid) support external (.srt) subtitles?
<xzcvczx> xchat-gnome or xchat, submit your votes now
<JEEBsv> xchat
<Some_Person> xzcvczx: xchat
<yofel> xchat
<KB1JWQ> Welp, my laptop is here.  The beta isn't. :-/
<JEEBsv> waltercool's comments make it seem like xchat-gnome kind of failed some design decisions
<JEEBsv> (graphical client without a userlist that's always visible is a bit o_O)
<xzcvczx> JEEBsv: yeah but just thought i would ask for a vote as canonical support xchat-gnome but not xchat
<Some_Person> xzcvczx: To make it look less ugly, make the background color white instead of the default grey. I don't know why, but it makes a huge difference to me
<JEEBsv> xzcvczx: wow -- they do o_O
<JEEBsv> really?
<JEEBsv> I feel that as something quite awkward
<waltercool> JEEBsv: Yeah, is hard when i must send PM =/  (AKA /msg <user> <Message>)
<yofel> JEEBsv: licensing stuff I think, xchat is in universe while xchat-gnome is in main
<xzcvczx> JEEBsv: tbh i don't normally use a userlist anyone and am quite happy using <tab> and /names for that stuff
<yofel> xzcvczx: ^^^
<JEEBsv> xzcvczx: true
<sebsebseb> Hi
<yofel> hi sebsebseb
<JEEBsv> I just found out that /names works in xchat too
<Some_Person> yofel: Isn't universe just open source stuff that canonical doesn't support?
<waltercool> yofel: So, Ubuntu should modify that?
<xzcvczx> s/anyone/anymore/
<sebsebseb> Beta 1 out yet?
<sebsebseb> yofel: hi
<xzcvczx> JEEBsv: /names is a server command isn't it?
<xzcvczx> sebsebseb: no
<JEEBsv> xzcvczx: yah -- i've never really read the spec well ^^;
<yofel> I'm not entirely sure here, but if you want it in main file a MainInclusionRequest on LP
<sebsebseb> xzcvczx: oh ok
<xzcvczx> JEEBsv: neither have i, just going by logic hence the '?
<xzcvczx> '
<Some_Person> My xchat looks like this: http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/3603/xchatp.png
<xzcvczx> Some_Person: what coloUr is highlight?
<waltercool> Some_Person: Looks better than xchat-gnome
<Some_Person> xzcvczx: highlight?
<xzcvczx> Some_Person: aka what color is your name here
<Some_Person> xzcvczx: That whole line is red
<waltercool> o wait... on lucidfox.org i see a xchat-gnome with right contact list =D
<JEEBsv> heh
<JEEBsv> Too bad I still use That Other Platform, too. GTK+ is such a pain sometimes on it. Most of the QT-based clients somewhat fail, too. Oh well~
<magn3ts> I take it the beta isn't available yet?
<xzcvczxx> no
<Some_Person> I don't understand why people would use xchat-gnome
<yofel> JEEBsv: quassel is qt, and I like it
<xzcvczxx> Some_Person, well it probably is an issue that its the one supported by canonical
<xzcvczxx> aka in main
<xzcvczxx> and assume that it is "better"
<JEEBsv> yofel: IMEs work, per-network/channel text encoding?
<Some_Person> xzcvczx: Does anyone actually use a system without universe enabled?
<xzcvczxx> whether you have universe enabled or disabled is irrelevant
<waltercool> Some_Person: Is supported by canonical i guess, thats the main reason.
<xzcvczxx> Some_Person, its perception
<yofel> JEEBsv: what's an IME? channel encodings are per network
<xzcvczxx> Some_Person, aka "ooo look it has a pretty symbol next to it when xchat by itself doesn't"
<waltercool> yofel: Is great now... i was beta testing of quassel... and i dislike it! (start a server... connect server... blablabla)
<waltercool> ?
<JEEBsv> yofel: Input Method Editors. In other words, basically Japanese etc. input
<waltercool> yofel: Sorry... was a question xD
<yofel> JEEBsv: never needed it so can't say
<JEEBsv> hmm
<magn3ts> I don't understand why someone would *make* Xchat-gnome.
<JEEBsv> Normally it shouldn't fail, but you know... kvIRC got it to fail so thought I'd ask lol
<JEEBsv> yofel: I'll try quassel. I guess it's buildable on win** too?
<yofel> waltercool: if you don't want to use a seperate quasselcore, you can use the monolithic client, that's the client and core together, no need to connect to the core there
<Some_Person> Why does canonical support xchat-gnome but not xchat anyway?
<yofel> packages in the repos: quassel - standalone app, quassel-core: core only, quassel-client: client only
<xzcvczxx> Some_Person, why is the sky blue?
<yofel> Some_Person: if you want to change it then find out why nobody did a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for xchat yet
<Some_Person> Becuase air particles scatter blue light more than others
 * JEEBsv builds-deps quassel
<waltercool> yofel: Nice... seems better now =)
<Some_Person> yofel: I think I'm going to file one
<JEEBsv> Some_Person: nice
<Some_Person> Unless I'm missing something, xchat doesn't violate any of the requirements
<JEEBsv> Well, it really shouldn't be violating... as far as I know. Or was the windows build business such? IIRC it's under a double license nowadays or something like that
<xzcvczx> WTF xchat-gnome is set to auto-accept DCC file transfers :O
<Some_Person> xzcvczx: lol
<Some_Person> xzcvczx: xchat prompts by default
<JEEBsv> xzcvczx: rofl
<xzcvczx> this is just stupid
<Some_Person> xzcvczx: I'd say that's a security flaw
<JEEBsv> yeah
<JEEBsv> it is
<Some_Person> Maybe I'll put that into my MIR for xchat
<xzcvczx> well WTF is it doing in main with the "security flaw" then
<JEEBsv> because someone thought it was going to be better than xchat, I guess >_>
 * xzcvczx purges xchat-gnome
 * JEEBsv gets quassel's sources to take a look at the newest revision
<freefall_> Still waiting for beta?
<MajorAstr> how is the beta
<xzcvczx> ah ok it seems its not as bad as it looks, it will not auto-recieve it you have to choose location to save first
<xzcvczx> its just sounds bad
 * xzcvczx wishes the fine ops of this channel would put http:// in front of the urls
 * yofel agrees to that
<xzcvczx> yes it will make it 21 characters longer but it will make it a hell of a lot more convinient
<yofel> quassel doesn't recognize links that start with wiki.u... as  http links :/
<xzcvczx> i don't think many programs do
<yofel> indeed
 * xzcvczx misses /win :(
 * xzcvczx is getting annoyed its already the 19th and no beta
<Ian_Corne> It's been pushed back xzcvczx
<CalmvsKhaos> Ian_Corne, what?!
<vega> postponed for 1 day
<Ian_Corne> I think
<xzcvczx> i am tempted to say he is just winding people up
<xzcvczx> but now i am not so sure
<vega> nope, there was a mail on ubuntu announce list
<CalmvsKhaos> :(
<vega> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/000695.html
<vega> 40 minutes ago..
<xzcvczx> oh ffs, it is still 18th on release schedule and on planet ubuntu and the other ubuntu rss feed i have subscribed to
<xzcvczx> so meh
<CalmvsKhaos> vega, thanks, this is terrible news indeed!
<CalmvsKhaos> :<
<xzcvczx> vega, although i guess i now believe you
<xzcvczx> Ian_Corne, thanks as well
<CalmvsKhaos> yeah you too Ian_Corne thanks :)
<yofel> CalmvsKhaos: stuff like that happens with devel releases, better tomorrow than broken ;)
<Some_Person> Are all of xchat's dependencies and recommends in main?
<xzcvczx> Some_Person, how come? going to try and get it shifted?
<xzcvczx> Some_Person, i assume if xchat-gnomes are then xchat's will be
<CalmvsKhaos> yofel, oh i know, ive been a beta tester for various companies since  1997 (started with AOL) :)
<zcat[1]> Bloody annoying, I offered to do a presentation on what's new in Lucid for WLUG on Monday... the day they swapped the buttons to the left I was so pissed off I switched to Debian (which I'm running now..) but I still have to do the presentation. Was going to install the beta on a scratch drive. looks like my presentation is going to suck, or be all about the stupid decisions in the latest ubuntu like moving GUI elements around pointless
<zcat[1]> ly and removing useful software like GIMP to fit in useless software like gwibber.
<cousteau> so this will be the first ubuntu thing not released on thursday?
<yofel> CalmvsKhaos: :D
<Some_Person> xzcvczx: I'm filing a main inclusion request for it
<yofel> zcat[1]: you can still install gimp from the repos... you don't need a professional image editing app on the live disk
<xzcvczx> zcat[1], do you know gian perone?
<zcat[1]> xzcvczx:  the name rings a bell..
<xzcvczx> zcat[1], ah ok, what school did you go to?
<zcat[1]> HBHS
<Some_Person> xzcvczx: If any depends or recommends are in universe, they also need requests filed for them
<zcat[1]> but that was years ago ;)
<vega> dunno what gwibber is, but i deinstalled it along with something called couchdb that had some broken cron job
 * cousteau would include gimp and replace f-spot and eog with gThumb
<xzcvczx> Some_Person, meh i still think it might all be in main if xchat-gnome is in main
<vega> cousteau: agree with that ..
<cousteau> or at least the second part, in case there's no way to make gimp fit
<xzcvczx> zcat[1], i was at hillcrest many a year ago
<vega> (f-spot sucks)
<zcat[1]> The thing is I demo Ubuntu on people's windows machines with the live CD... photo editing is something plenty of people want, and I can demo GIMP directly on their photos from the live CD...
 * xzcvczx would also include gimp over other
<yofel> Some_Person: you could run 'apt-get source xchat' in a terminal and check the deps/recommends in the xchat/debian/control file with 'apt-cache policy <pkgname>'
<zcat[1]> non-geek users generally do not care about twitter
<cousteau> gThumb is an easy to use image displayer, with some small features to edit images, can display animated GIFs (but not aPNGs)...
<zcat[1]> also moving the buttons is a MAJOR FAIL
<xzcvczx> zcat[1], even most nerds don't like twitter
<KB1JWQ> Going through the install dance on a new t510.  Graphics aren't supported out of the box.
<DanaG> T510?  what video card?
<cousteau> it is similar to eog but with some of the features that f-spot has (or I think it has, never used it)
<zcat[1]> It's going to be the first thing I have to fix on every install I ever make from now on (except it won't.. every install I make from now on will be debian...._)
<xzcvczx> zcat[1], meh if enough people complain might be shifted back for release
<KB1JWQ> DanaG: Not entirely sure. :-)
<yofel> zcat[1]: then add yourself to the affected users of the buttons bug, vote for a solution on the brainstorm idea and complain to the ayatana folks, not here
<zcat[1]> Well I AM COMPLAINING..
<KB1JWQ> DanaG: It's a discrete graphics thing from nvidia as best I can tell.
<zcat[1]> gah, it better be changed back.
<xzcvczx> set up a bug saying they are on wrong side :P
<DanaG> which bug was the "move the buttons back, damnit!" bug?
<xzcvczx> too late
<xzcvczx> comment on that bug then
<KB1JWQ> DanaG: I'm pulling the alternative install CD now, so I can actually get Ubuntu installed in text mode.
<KB1JWQ> From there I can play with it.
<zcat[1]> link for the bug, I'm lazy...
<vega> actually thinking of trying out kde after 3-4 years of gnome.. mainly because of bad app choices (empathy, f-spot, ...) and those button things
<xzcvczx> i dunno you will have to ask DanaG
<cousteau> about the buttons, I think that it's not late yet since it's just a beta. Adding an option on the Appearance menu would be enough
<bjsnider> DanaG, i took it and changed it to "won't fix"
<yofel> zcat[1]: vote for a change and it might be changed back, if you just complain in this support channel nothing will happen
<DanaG> I don't have the number on hand.
<xzcvczx> vega, i prefer to use the main supported DE/WM with a distro
<cousteau> or make each theme have their buttons on a different side
<xzcvczx> vega, aka gnome w/ ubuntu, kde with (oh no he didn't) suse or redhat
<KB1JWQ> DanaG: Survey says it's the nvs3100m
<DanaG> ah.
<cousteau> I mean, the human and clearlooks themes on the right, the current one (dunno its name) and the aqua one on the left...
<cousteau> but maybe the option on the Appearance menu is enough
<vega> xzcvczx: doesn't redhat defalt to gnome..?
<yofel> bug 532633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532633 in metacity "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532633
<xzcvczx> vega, meh dunno, but suse does kde better
<yofel> PLEASE READ THE COMMENTS
<Linux000> vega: Used to, not sure if it changed
<zcat[1]> I've read all the comments. The dvorack keyboard layout is also better, let's just make that the default in 10.04 too!!!
<xzcvczx> lol this bug must hae the most status changes ever
<xzcvczx> s/hae/have/
<DanaG> It's worse than the notify-osd thing, too.
<cousteau> damn, chatzilla assumes all bugs are from bugzilla and links to them
<kklimonda> zcat[1]: so you are saying that it's just as hard to switch to the dvorak layout and replace keyboard as it is to click on the left side of the window?
<janjok> Hi, after changing the driver in xorg from vesa to radeon
<kklimonda> damn, maybe I should learn dvorak - I was thinking about it for some time
<janjok> I get a blank screen after boot
<janjok> I+ve tried the recovery mode
<zcat[1]> kklimonda:  for the users I deal with, pretty damn close to that, yes.
<janjok> same issue
<yofel> zcat[1]: you read all 226 comments already? wow, fast...
<xzcvczx> kklimonda, it is hard to switch from dvorak to qwerty if you a)don't know dvorak b) must do it from command line c)have a qwerty keyboard
<bjsnider> kklimonda, no, he's saying that he wants to buy us all dvorak keybaords
<richthegeek> janjok: two monitors?
<janjok> richthegeek: one
<richthegeek> janjok: kk, not#533135 then
<richthegeek> janjok: does your system have a SysReq button?
<richthegeek> janjok: the keyboard I mean
<janjok> n
<janjok> `no
<janjok> *no
<richthegeek> janjok: shame... apparently alt+sysreq can get you past that sorta thing.
<richthegeek> Anyone know how to change the alt+sysreq key combo for Plymouth?
<janjok> can i somehow force vesa on grub?
<zcat[1]> OMFG, got a request from a parent, their kid has installed some parental access control addon and they can't get to websites.. LOL
<yofel> sysreq is often mapped to 'print', try that
<xzcvczx> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
<xzcvczx> zcat[1], nice
<yofel> zcat[1]: LOL
<richthegeek> yofel: right, trying a reboot now on a new install (finally got a daily to boot, see bug #540834)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540834 in linux "Lucid daily live build does not get past Plymouth" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540834
<zcat[1]> glubble? Hmm...
<Some_Person> Ok, does anyone have anything else to add to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/541503
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541503 in xchat "[MIR] xchat" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> If it weren't for the fact that (a) debian has really old stuff and (b) xorg-edgers on ubuntu has really new stuff, I'd just about go back to debian.
 * yofel subscribes the bug
<janjok> any ideas then on the alt+sysreq combination on an apple keyboard?
<zcat[1]> also my launchpad login doen't work. I KNOW I used to have one!
<xzcvczx> Some_Person, did you not see my update, apparently xchat-gnome comes up with browse dialog on attempted dcc recieve
<bjsnider> Some_Person, you could also add that nobody is working on xchat-gnome and hasn't been for a long time
<kklimonda> Some_Person: it's not really a reason to move it over to main
<kklimonda> Some_Person: I'd say that xchat-gnome should be demoted to universe though
<Some_Person> xzcvczx: ok, i'll remove that
<Some_Person> bjsnider: I'll add that
<KB1JWQ> No way to throw the standard install CD into a text mode install?
<zcat[1]> Ahhh.. apparently it's my old email
<yofel> KB1JWQ: you need the alternate disk for that
<KB1JWQ> yofel: Was afraid of that. :-)
<yofel> KB1JWQ: or get the dvd, it hast the live mode and test-mode installer
<yofel> s/test/text
<KB1JWQ> No alpha DVD last I checked...
<xzcvczx> KB1JWQ, or just do a network install :P
<richthegeek> yofel: no luck, no key combo helped, still experienced #533135
<kklimonda> Some_Person: why do you think it should be moved over to main other than that is't better than xchat-gnome?
<richthegeek> the installation I am having the problem on is on a seperate partition, can I chroot in and switch to the nvidia driver?
<xzcvczx> kklimonda, why do you think it shouldn't?
<yofel> KB1JWQ: there are daily builds of the dvd: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<xzcvczx> richthegeek, of course
<richthegeek> xzcvczx: sweet
<xzcvczx> richthegeek, you shouldn't even need to chroot in though
<xzcvczx> richthegeek, can you edit the grub command line?
<richthegeek> xzcvczx: is that just "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<KB1JWQ> xzcvczx: Can't do that from the primary either I don't think?
<richthegeek> xzcvczx: I could do but I dont think it has the drivers installed
<kklimonda> xzcvczx: it doesn't integrate with gnome, has some really irritating bugs, there are already three irc clients in main and being in main doesn't mean anything but that it's going to by maintained by Canonical
<xzcvczx> KB1JWQ, just use netboot from another pc
<KB1JWQ> xzcvczx: I'm 1500 miles from home unfortunately. :-)
<xzcvczx> richthegeek, thats fine just boot into "single user mode" and you can do whatever you like
<richthegeek> xzcvczx: little bit more of a howto?
<duffydack> chrome has theme now for ambiance/radiance, how about a FF theme please..
<richthegeek> xzcvczx: the issue is bug #533135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533135 in plymouth "System fails to boot with plymouth installed (nouveau driver with >1 display)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533135
<CosmiChaos> nvidia 8600gts runs in 4x bus teype mode, please help. http://paste.ubuntu.com/397463/
<richthegeek> back in a minute
<xzcvczx> kklimonda, so your options are, cmd line, qt, qt?
<janjok> well, that bug talks about the nouveau driver with > 1 display
<kklimonda> Some_Person: btw - you have to follow these guidlines to fill MIR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess (i.e. you have to prepare a wiki page with some info about package)
<Some_Person> kklimonda: Because there should be a full IRC client that is still under development and supported by ubuntu
<janjok> my setup uses an ATI card
<kklimonda> xzcvczx: empathy, pidgin, xchat-gnome, irssi, two other clients from qt/kde front
 * DanaG has an RV635 (Mobility HD3650).
<Some_Person> kklimonda: Where does it say I have to prepare a wiki page?
<DanaG> With xorg-edgers and drm-next kernel, it's awesome.
<JEEBsv> well, xchat-gnome certainly loses in the 'sane defaults' range >_> and as was stated, it doesn't seem to be developed any more. Of course, I guess switches never take place from the main?
<JEEBsv> (xchat-gnome out, xchat in f.ex.)
<JEEBsv> anyways, building quassel :3
<Jaymac> just saw the beta is delayed until tomorrow :(
<richthegeek> xzcvczx, yofel: sorted sorta... Nouveau is still borked but I had nvidia set up in about 5 seconds so it's all good
<kklimonda> Some_Person: actually this whole page is about things you have to prepare for MIR and it's done as a wiki page
<xzcvczx> richthegeek, yeah should be able to fix it, as i say just google for how to get grub to go into single user and you will be root logged in
<xzcvczx> richthegeek, all good then
<kklimonda> JEEBsv: well - xchat replacing xchat-gnome is the only reason for this MIR to get accepted.
<yofel> JEEBsv: why not use the repos packages? they're quite new
<richthegeek> xzcvczx: sorta, would love for plymouth and/or nouveau to actually just work though
<JEEBsv> yofel: I like to get stuff built :3
<yofel> JEEBsv: :D
<xzcvczx> richthegeek, meh i would rather just use nvidia-binary for now
<richthegeek> xzcvczx: yeah, 3D effects are nice, but nouveau seems fast. Got a 2 second boot when it worked
 * yofel uses nvidia-binary, purged plymouth and is happy
<Some_Person> kklimonda: Have I not already done what I need to for it (steps 1-3)?
<richthegeek> xzcvczx: I am using an SSD though so it's not to be aimed at by most
<xzcvczx> richthegeek, yes but i do 3d stuff so stuff no accel
<richthegeek> yofel: purged plymouth? is your boot ugly then?
<yofel> richthegeek: text mode boot yes, but I like it like that
<richthegeek> yofel: faster that way i imagine
<yofel> someone said it is
<yofel> but the boot is so fast today that you don't see much of the text anyway
<kklimonda> Some_Person: here you go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements (for example it looks like that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportGwibber)
<richthegeek> now, how to remove gwibber and so on.. it's appearing in my "top" list and I don't even use it
<xzcvczx> richthegeek, from synaptic or from apt-get remove gwibber
<xzcvczx> will most likely work
<xzcvczx> richthegeek, is there a rss reader in the "top" list now?
<richthegeek> xzcvczx: just removed it so couldn't tell you
<xzcvczx> ah ok
<richthegeek> I love having my /home on a different partition :)
<xzcvczx> meh i prefer to just have it on the same partition and just upgrade disk to upgrade distro
<richthegeek> xzcvczx: I have a backup partition on one of my disks so if this install goes down I can fix it from that one
<richthegeek> and I like having my settings all sorted
<kklimonda> Some_Person: and xchat development isn't that active - there has been no tarball released since jun 2008 :/
<Some_Person> Well, it's more than xchat-gnome. Jan. 10, 2007 was the last release that wasn't just bugfixes
<KB1JWQ> Whee, expert mode.
 * KB1JWQ goes to the future, grabs Ubuntu 12.10, brings disk back
<KB1JWQ> That was easy.
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Some_Person> KB1JWQ: What are the positions of the buttons?
<Seq> Hi, How would I debug a failure to boot? Last line I get is: "[drm] nouveau 000:02:00.0 PRAMIN flush timeout", then nothing
<kklimonda> KB1JWQ: no sources? :/
<KB1JWQ> kklimonda: Knew I forgot something.
<KB1JWQ> Some_Person: Hahahah, I said 2012, not 2010.  Haptic interface, dude...
<Some_Person> KB1JWQ: I know, but did they switch them back sometime between now and 2012?
<KB1JWQ> Some_Person: Didn't stick around long enough to find out, what with the asteroid and all...
<richthegeek> wow Ubuntu has a lot of worthless packages installed...
<kklimonda> i'm pretty sure there is no single worthless package on the livecd
<richthegeek> kklimonda: to clarify, worthless to me
<kklimonda> unless.. right
<xfact> Just got the news that Beta 1 release has postponede till Firday
<KB1JWQ> richthegeek: http://bash.org/?891175
<xfact> oops!
<Ian_Corne> except the janitor?
<Ian_Corne> :p
<richthegeek> KB1JWQ: well done for having that to hand, but didn't Simpsons do it first?
<xfact> I mean just got the news that Ubuntu lucid Beta 1 release just postponed to friday 19th, too  bad :(
<KB1JWQ> What else am I supposed to do while this thing installs? :-)
<Some_Person> xfact: Well, in about 1 and a half hours, it'll be the 19th in GMT
<xzcvczx> KB1JWQ, stick your head between your legs and kiss your ass goodbye?
<richthegeek> KB1JWQ: eat? every damn program in this OS tries to remove acpi-support when I remove it...
<xzcvczx> Some_Person, in fact its already 10:33 on the 19th of march
<Some_Person> xzcvczx: huh?
<KB1JWQ> I'm hoping the OS itself has better hardware support than the installer.
<xfact> Some_Person, Thats not the matter here already 19th 3:04 AM (IST), but I think they will release it middle of 19th.
<yofel> Some_Person, xzcvczx: please stick to UTC while talking in here
<xzcvczx> yofel, meh stuff UTC
<xzcvczx> yofel, NZDT is more advanced
<richthegeek> sudo apt-get remove sudo
<richthegeek> recursion!!
<yofel> channel time is UTC
<richthegeek> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<KB1JWQ> grub2 or grub legacy the way to go here?
<yofel> richthegeek: wrong
<yofel> @now
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: March 18 2010, 21:35:31
<nishanth> can some one help me fix plymouth?
<Some_Person> xfact: 3:04 AM? You're UTC + 5:30?
<KB1JWQ> nishanth: What's the issue?
<yofel> xzcvczx: wth is NZDT?
<richthegeek> yofel: I feel so useless..
<yofel> richthegeek: *g*
<nishanth> well i dont see the plymouth animation when the system boots
<xfact> Some_Person, Yup I guess so
<xzcvczx> yofel, lol +13
<yofel> xzcvczx: oh, yeah, nice place to live at :D
<xfact> here it shows GMT+5:30 too
<Some_Person> xfact: I've never heard of one that was + or - anything :30
<xfact> yup I do not see the plymouth animation too, rather then that it shows some I/O error texts :(
<yofel> Some_Person: there are some though
 * xfact someone gonna whois me...
<xfact> yup
<nishanth> is there a way to fix it?
<xzcvczx> xfact, don't care :P
<xfact> that was not to you...
<Some_Person> xfact: I've got your IP, but oddly it doesn't resolve to a hostname
<xzcvczx> Some_Person, then use command line to whois ip
<KB1JWQ> Hm.  I can't get this to boot in single user mode without the screen going dead.
<nishanth> can someone help me fix the plymouth
<richthegeek> grr @ ubuntuone, empathy, telepathy, transmission, pxljr, onboard, orca, mscompress, indicator-*, hpijs, hplip, cups, gnome-bluetooth, evolution, espeak, bluez, and brltty
<xzcvczx> richthegeek, thats a lot of hate
<Some_Person> xfact: You're in India
<xzcvczx> richthegeek, what did they do?
<xfact> again why people always end up with IP for online informations :|
<richthegeek> xzcvczx: they were on my system when they didn't need to be... already slaughtered gwibber
<Some_Person> xfact: /whois xfact
<xfact> Some_Person, Yup, you could ask me directly rather then doing some hard work (whois...)
<Some_Person> whois is hard work?
<richthegeek> xzcvczx: why do we have HP printing drivers on all systems instead of just installing on first connection?
<xfact> lol
<xfact> harder then asking...
<xzcvczx> richthegeek, because noone uses hp anymore
<yofel> richthegeek: they have their purposes, I use hplip for example as I have a HP printer, and you need at least one e-mail app (evolution)
<xzcvczx> xfact, but more often its not bullfaeces
<richthegeek> xzcvczx: gmail
<richthegeek> sorry, that was to yofel
 * xfact thats odd 
<richthegeek> yofel: so install the drivers or have them auto install like Windows does (yes, I hate that phrase and very concept too, but they do get some things right)
<yofel> richthegeek: I use gmx and like their interface, but I just can' manage all mails that I get online
<richthegeek> yofel: I only get about 20/day
<richthegeek> yofel: you tried using labels?
<yofel> richthegeek: do you realize that you just said: auto-install? windows has the drivers on their install dvd too for that
<xzcvczx> richthegeek, why don't they just implement everything from win vista into ubuntu, would that makes you happier?
<xzcvczx> including a stupidly expensive rego key and activation
<richthegeek> yofel, xzcvczx: I wasn't suggesting anything quite so pervasive as Windows, and I would absolutely hate having a winclone for an OS (I use teh buntu for a reason), but the way it handles drivers is a lot better than Linux
<yofel> richthegeek: you aren't subscribed to various mailing lists and bug reports
<richthegeek> yofel, xzcvczx: just an online repo of HW ID's and the drivers required to make them go
<xfact> Some_Person, You live in TX and using a at&t connection right?
<yofel> richthegeek: one strong point of linux is that you don't need to install any drivers to get most HW to work, it works out of the box, not line in windows: install os, then spend a day to install all drivers and vendor software
<richthegeek> yofel, xzcvczx: you know, the numbers you get from lsusb such as 046d:c318, I am under the impression these are device specific? so why not have the HAL or whatever handles it ping a server for the right driver
<Some_Person> xfact: Yep
<xzcvczx> richthegeek, technically no, theoretically yes
<yofel> s/line/like
<xfact> nice!
<richthegeek> yofel: you are a bit skewed there... I had to install wireless drivers and NV drivers for Windows, but I had to do that for buntu as well
<Some_Person> xfact: most people stop and assume swbell though from my hostname, but they merged into SBC which merged into AT&T years ago
<nishanth> i have a problem with changing the desktop appearance
<richthegeek> yofel: for Windows I had to force it to use the one off the disk, for Linux I had to download a driver, edit it, compile it, and install it
<nishanth> can someone help me
<Some_Person> xfact: You actually went far enough to find AT&T
<yofel> richthegeek: on my eeePC I had to install nothing, and the nvidia drivers aren't included for licensing issues
<richthegeek> xzcvczx: so there is no way to uniquely identify a piece of hardware based only on the info it provides?
<nishanth> when i try to changing form none to extra or normal
<xfact> Some_Person, yup I can see that too
<xzcvczx> richthegeek, theoretically yes, technically no
<richthegeek> xzcvczx: this is for all** pieces of hardware, not just one of course
<yofel> richthegeek: that there are a few wireless drivers that aren't included for installation of the live disk is another issue that should be improved
<xzcvczx> richthegeek, theoretically yes, technically no
<xfact> SBC Internet Services, Inc.
<nishanth> it says couldnot desktop effects could not be enabled
<Some_Person> xfact: No longer exists
<yofel> nishanth: wait, you said you have an core i5 right?
<nishanth> yup
<xfact> Some_Person, Who cares, I just needed to know where you are too, and I got that  :)
<yofel> nishanth: maybe the intel drivers from xorg-edgers will work better for you as those chips are quite new
<yofel> nishanth: maybe ask in #ubuntu-x if it will help
<Some_Person> xfact: Well, my hostname actually gives away my city
<xfact> Some_Person, Is that Plano?
<Some_Person> xfact: no
<xzcvczx> who can guess what country i am from
<xfact> Some_Person, Well, Somewhere in TX, that's enough information, I am not going to meet you there lol
<Some_Person> xfact: see the "hstntx" in my hostname?
<yofel> Some_Person: lol
<xzcvczx> houston we have a problem
<richthegeek> wit at it's finest
<xfact> Some_Person, yup so...?
 * xfact is not really a network specialist 
<BUGabundo> is there a ppa for Text::BibTeX ?
<xzcvczx> so is it plymouth that destroyed the beta release?
<Some_Person> Why don't they just screw plymouth if it's so problematic and bring back xsplash?
 * xzcvczx agrees
<xzcvczx> seems like its causing much more problems than its soling
<xzcvczx> solving
<xfact> bye for sec
<Some_Person> what was wrong with xsplash anyway?
<Some_Person> heck, i even thought usplash was ok
<virtuald> some_person: plymouth runs before x starts and xsplash after
<bjsnider> plymouth uses kms
<virtuald> bjsnider: does it run after x starts?
<Some_Person> then go back to the old usplash! it ran before x
<virtuald> why
<virtuald> there's at least one month left to fix the bugs
<bjsnider> doesn't matter if the modesetting is done in the kernel switching to and from x is mega-fast
<Some_Person> because plymouth's not working and apparently it's bad to start a splash after X or something?
<CaneToad> I'm running Jaunty and just installed openldap (slapd package)....but in doing that, the entire /var/run directory was chowned to user openldap....that seems to be a bug...can someone see if that happens in latest distro?
<virtuald> canetoad: this channel is for the next unreleased ubuntu, ask in #ubuntu
<CaneToad> I intended the question for the unreleased distro
<yofel> virtuald: he wanted us to test it on lucid
<virtuald> oh sorry
<Some_Person> I just think it's silly to delay the beta on account of a broken splash
<virtuald> it's just a beta
<Some_Person> If it's broken and can't be easily repaired, just trash it
<yofel> CaneToad: only /var/run/slapd is openldap:openldap here, the rest wasn't changed
<virtuald> you can still download the daily image
<JEEBsv> ^his
<JEEBsv> *this
<virtuald> from cdimage.ubuntu.com or your local mirror
<Some_Person> virtuald: I've heard the current one is broken
<JEEBsv> I just had someone boot the image from around 4-5h
<JEEBsv> ago
<yofel> Some_Person: well, then why do you want to release the images if they're broken? and no, plymouth will not be removed
<charlie-tca> Some_Person: I think it has to do with booting it, actually. Just throwing it out doesn't quite work
<yofel> actually cryptsetup depends on plymouth now, so you can't just throw it out
<DanaG> argh, how do I get networkmanager to automatically connect "system connections" on a headless box?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Alpha 3 released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/Alpha3 | Beta 1 Delayed until 2010-03-19
<virtuald> yofel: is it the password entry bug that holds back the beta release?
 * xzcvczx thinks they are going to have fun getting plymouth sorted out in 24hrs
<yofel> virtuald: no idea
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> it still works when i type it in carefully
<DanaG> ah, had to set managed=true for networkmanager.
<CalmvsKhaos> im sure this bug's been covered before, but if i click/drag an application around it freezes up for a few seconds, is there a work around for that?
<CaneToad> yofel, thanks
<yofel> CaneToad: you're welcome
<yofel> CaneToad: tested on i386 btw
<CaneToad> same
<koliz> Oh so it's delayed :) Is that common?
<koliz> I don't really care I just got the impression after reading the how the ubuntu releases work that when they hit the specific date they release it.
<koliz> A real question: how do you know that it's delayed until tomorrow? I mean, how could I have figured that out instead of coming here?
<koliz> A real question: how do you know that it's delayed until tomorrow? I mean, how could I have figured that out instead of coming here?
<koliz> sorry for that
<yofel> koliz: we got a mail on the devel-announce mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/000695.html
<koliz> yofel, alright. so there's no "news" page for lucid?
<yofel> koliz: not really, devel communication is done over mailing list and IRC mostly, the only news you get is "it's released" or nothing
<xzcvczx> koliz, for releases yes, for betas and alphas they occasioanly fall on days of solar flares and are therefore postponed by a day
<xzcvczx> announce list'
<xzcvczx> announce list'
<koliz> okey :) Cheers
<sburwood> I was wondering ... is there now and will there be in the release version a way to suppress feedback when you type in your password?
<sburwood> you know, the asterixes ...
<xzcvczx> type in password to where?
<nhaines> Ooh, that's a good question.
<IdleOne> I think there already is
<IdleOne> least there used to be
<sburwood> Yes, 9.10 ... if I remember, had it
<sburwood> Lucid is so much faster than Karmic was.  Of course, it isn't yet the release version
<IdleOne> doesn't bother me though
<IdleOne> sburwood: why do you not want to see the asterisks?
<sburwood> IdleOne: you may consider me parano, but I want it to be as secure as possible.
<sburwood> if someone can read the number of characters in your password, it's faster and easier to have problems
<IdleOne> sburwood: knowing the amount of characters in a password does make it easier for someone to try and crack but seriously dude
<IdleOne> I mean what do you have on your pc that is so important :)
<sburwood> I know.  I watch too many films ...
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> stop watching Hackers!
<sburwood> not that I have anything of national security interest
<sburwood> but I don't want someone to mess around with my computer, and it is a possibility
<IdleOne> I would prefer that it shows the asterisks but that it displays a random amount
<IdleOne> at work we have a couple of apps we use and when we type in our passwords it adds more then actually entered
<jason> certain conditions on my laptop if I am typing then I press return for an app to process a task my mouse freezes just for a few seconds? anyone experience this
<sburwood> I understand that.  I don't know what "Hackers" is
<xzcvczx> sburwood, really??
<IdleOne> sburwood: ohhhh, you need to google
<sburwood> I don't live in the USA
<xzcvczx> sburwood, zer0cool and crash override and acid burn
<IdleOne> Hackers is a movie from the 80's
<sburwood> oh, I must have forgotten
<Muscovy> It would be nice if it did a generic one character or something. I remember it really puzzling me the first time I was asked for sudo password. :|
<IdleOne> all geeks MUST watch Hackers once maybe twice a year
<CalmvsKhaos> sburwood, for being 'paranoid' you dont even have a encrypted connection to freenode! :)
<koliz> from the 80's it isn not
<IdleOne> koliz: 90's?
<IdleOne> well it's old
<IdleOne> :P
<sburwood> I'm living in a place where they speak French
<koliz> 90's yea
<koliz> but not knowing of hackers!
<koliz> I mean, hackers and operation takedown
<koliz> that's standard shit
<sburwood> If I could get an encrypted connection to whatever, I would
<CalmvsKhaos> not hard to do sburwood
<IdleOne> koliz: yeah but watch the language please :)
<koliz> sburwood, loosen up =)
<sburwood> I remember that film with Gene Hackman and Will Smith
<CalmvsKhaos> theres a how to on connecting to freenode encrypted , you'd have to google it though
<koliz> IdleOne, yea yea =)
<IdleOne> ehhh that was goverment stuff.
<IdleOne> not a "real" hacker movie
<IdleOne> ha!
<sburwood> yeah ... I know, but NSA stuff ...
<koliz> what movie is that? Men in black?
<koliz> Independence day ?
<jason> Isn't all this totally off topic
<sburwood> Enemys of the State
<sburwood> or something like that
<IdleOne> jason: indeed
<koliz> oh right
<jason> Is this not the support channel for lucid
<IdleOne> but it started because of a good ontopic question
<koliz> :)
<IdleOne> jason: why do you keep asking questions you know the answer to?
<jason> idk ?
<koliz> it's healthy to go a little bit of topic now and then
<xzcvczx> jason, no
<IdleOne> jason: :) point made
<IdleOne> and this is not really a support channel in the #ubuntu sense
<sburwood> I do have something that might be more on topic.  I have a scanner.  When I try to scan, it opts for a v4l USB camera, rather than the scanner
<xzcvczx> and anyway the beta has been delayed 24hrs therefore the on-topicness is disabled for 24hrs
<sburwood> if it isn't, tell me where to ask that question
<koliz> xzcvczx, haha
<yofel> IdleOne: well, it is, but it's not so busy so we tend to forget that :D
<IdleOne> sburwood: you can ask in #ubuntu but if you are running lucid they will refer you back here
<jason> IdleOne, I'm aware I asked a question on the mouse freezing but wanted to make sure that I was in the right channel
<IdleOne> yofel: true
<sburwood> xzcvczx: How do you pronounce your name?
<jason> I am running lucid
<xzcvczx> X Z C V C Z X
<sburwood> I have lucid on this computer
<xzcvczx> aka ex zed see vee see zed ex
<koliz> hahaha
<bjwebb> ooh
<IdleOne> xzcvczx: is from Canada I believe
<sburwood> IdleOne: I am using lucid
<koliz> those canadians
<xzcvczx> xzcvczx, is not from canada i believe
<IdleOne> sburwood: what model scanner?
<koliz> I'm gonna play around with the beta on my eeepc 1000he.
<IdleOne> xzcvczx: ok some part of the world that is not USA
<sburwood> Idle, it recognizes the scanner and, when I choose it, it uses the scanner
<IdleOne> ok so what is the problem?
<sburwood> I just want to remove the choice of the USB camera
<IdleOne> oh
<sburwood> so it just chooses the scanner
<IdleOne> hmm I am not sure how you would do that
<IdleOne> should be a way to set that as the default
<sburwood> I haven't found it yet
<sburwood> Oh, well, I'll continue to look for that
<sburwood> thanks for everyone ... and stop being paranoid ... loll
<sburwood> bye
<IdleOne> bonne nuit
<koliz> so... just 10 minutes until friday here. that means only 10 minutes until beta 1 !!!!
<Muscovy> Not necessarily.
<IdleOne> koliz: probably not
<koliz> oh comeone.
<xzcvczx> well its 12hrs into the 19th here now and still no beta 1
<koliz> where you at? japan or something?
<koliz> au?
<koliz> I'll say au
<xzcvczx> and i will say you are a knob
<BUGabundo> xzcvczx: really? don't tell me you are waiting for a fictiscious date to upgrade or test?
<xzcvczx> as i am not australian and i will never be australian and i would never want to be australian
<koliz> I'll say that I'm not sure what knob means, however I do recognize the word.
<koliz> then you are new zealand.
<koliz> +spelling
<xzcvczx> well done :)
<koliz> so typical for you guys to not like your better half on the left
<koliz> no. I take that back
<xzcvczx> because they are idiots
<koliz> I really don't wanna start that discussion. sorry. I take it back.
<BUGabundo> guys
<BUGabundo> calm down
<BUGabundo> please observe COC
<koliz> BUGabundo, "gaaahhh... this beta thing,, it's driving me insane..."
<xzcvczx> BUGabundo, lol, yeah yeah i know
<BUGabundo> koliz: why?
<dupondje> BUGabundo: don't get the hype neither, everybody seems to be waiting for beta 1 ...
<dupondje> care :)
<dupondje> alpha 1 is cool :)
<BUGabundo> xzcvczx: don't 'lol' me! pleae respect others if you want to be respected, no mather where they are from
<BUGabundo> thank you
<BUGabundo> dupondje: well I've been here since 2nd of November
<BUGabundo> so its just BORING
<yofel> heh, well, we had our share of the fun until now :D
<koliz> dupondje, I'm a bit of a coward really so I have been waiting for beta 1 before trying it out. So of course I'm a bit excited about it :)
<dupondje> same here :) alpha 1 is cooler, then something breaks or new stuff comes in
<dupondje> now its just some minor fixes ;)
<xzcvczx> BUGabundo, well there are no aussies complaining, and it goes both ways
<BUGabundo> xzcvczx: *again* please refraim from such messages
<BUGabundo> koliz: just get a daily and test it from livecd or something
<xzcvczx> certainly
<BUGabundo> use a pendrive with netboot.me or full iso
<BUGabundo> thank you xzcvczx
<koliz> BUGabundo, No I'll rather wait for the beta thanks.
<BUGabundo> for livecd testing?
<BUGabundo> are you joking me ??
<BUGabundo> really?!
<yofel> koliz: you can help the folks in #ubuntu-testing until the beta is out, they'll be glad for help on testing the beta candidate images ;)
<ellar> is it a joke that "Beta 1 Delayed until 2010-03-19"? What has happened?
<BUGabundo> what does it matter? the sooner you test, the sooner you can file bugs, and help move this along!
<xzcvczx> ellar, no joke
<koliz> yofel, yea well the beta is coming out tomorrow and I'm going to sleep now since it's 00:00 :)
<BUGabundo> ellar: probably some installer bug
<yofel> ellar: it's not, the images aren't stable enough, last minute fixing is done until tomorrow
<BUGabundo> or boot sequence
<trism> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/000695.html
<koliz> BUGabundo, why does it matter to you what I do? I want the beta for live-cd testing, and after I have tested it and things seems alright I'm gonna install it.
<ellar> ok thank you. good night
<holstein> BUGabundo: w0w, i was not aware of netboot.me
<BUGabundo> holstein: or bko too
<holstein> BUGabundo: :)
<BUGabundo> koliz: cause one of my pet peeves is miss information
<koliz> BUGabundo, what does that mean, "pet peeves" ?
<CalmvsKhaos> old term for 'annoyances'
<BUGabundo> things that make me scratch
<cousteau> if you manage to release the beta in a few hours, you can argument that "it's march 18th in some parts of the world"
<koliz> BUGabundo, am I miss informed?
<BUGabundo> well, no
<BUGabundo> just to kingly
<BUGabundo> and attributing *too* much importance to a milestone
<BUGabundo> other then the installer
<BUGabundo> current packages and daily images will be the same then beta image
<BUGabundo> which will be OLD 2 days after it is out
<koliz> Well I don't know much when it comes to these stuff. I just thought it made sense for me to skip the alphas and try out a beta since it's closer to the actual release.
<koliz> not sure what i'm supposed to say tho. I'm sorry? =/
<BUGabundo> koliz: let me tell you a little secret
<BUGabundo> this so called beta, is very similar to what used to be alpha 4 on other cycles
<koliz> ok
<BUGabundo> purposely renamed to beta
<BUGabundo> so ppl would feel more confortable testing it
<BUGabundo> :P
<koliz> well it worked didn't it! I'm here
<BUGabundo> I know
 * BUGabundo looks at user count in #
<koliz> I'd like to join #ubuntu+2 !
<koliz> and get the super secret not public utterly awesome beta!
<koliz> yea! beta!
<koliz> I need to go to bed know. if I wake up tomorrow and there's no beta out there I promise you BUGabundo I'll get the daily build.
<BUGabundo> koliz: leave it already downloading
<koliz> haha
<BUGabundo> even if beta is out
<BUGabundo> you can then just zsync it
<BUGabundo> and download only the changed bits
<koliz> well no I can't
<BUGabundo> okay
<koliz> but it sounded funky when  you said it
<BUGabundo> would keep you awaked
<BUGabundo> care to explain ?
<koliz> well I can't.
<koliz> cause it made no sense
<BUGabundo> !?!?
<koliz> good night!
<BUGabundo> now you are not making any sense
<yofel> koliz: ?
<koliz> yofel, ?
<yofel> koliz: zsync will only download the parts of the  image that were changed
<koliz> yea I know
<koliz> BUGabundo said so
<yofel> koliz: so if you already have the image you'll only have to get a few MBs
<dupondje> I don't know whats installing linux anymore :p
<yofel> koliz: that way you won't suffer so much from overloaded servers
<dupondje> running this since intrepid :P
<koliz> oooooh
<koliz> where do I get that daily build! I want it know!
<yofel> !daily | koliz
<ubottu> koliz: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> !daily
<BUGabundo> err yofel
<yofel> i was faster, i was faster XD
<yofel> :P
<BUGabundo> :p
<koliz> it's not a race guys, calm down in here.
<BUGabundo> dupondje: when was your last clean install?
<koliz> and watch it with the smileys, don't want this channel to seem like a to happy place
<BUGabundo> koliz: friendly poking
<BUGabundo> yofel: is now faster then me. 3 cycles ago, I used to be faster then the bot :D
<JEEBsv> yofel: thanks for the recommendation of quassel. Seems like the perfect client to move .jp users onto. Although that iso-2022-jp bug report is a bit :/
<robin0800> the daily builds are yesterdays none for today
<espen77> koliz: this is the happy place
<dupondje> BUGabundo: intrepid .. :)
<BUGabundo> koliz: then don't visit #ubuntu-release-party
<BUGabundo> and bunny killing
<koliz> haha
<koliz> I'm sorry for asking this, but how do I know if I'm supposed to get the live-build or the 'normal' build?
<BUGabundo> koliz: "normal" I would assume you mean ALTERNATE iso
<BUGabundo> while "live" is the live cd witrh desktop
<robin0800> BUGabundo: yes they call it normall
<BUGabundo> they do ?
<BUGabundo> and who does?
<BUGabundo> :p
<koliz> BUGabundo, I can put the live cd on a usb stick, try it out, and then do a normal install - yes ?
<koliz> disregard the word 'normal'.
<IdleOne> yes
<koliz> thanks alot
<BUGabundo> koliz: yes
<BUGabundo> usb start up disk
<koliz> now I'm going to bed, downloading.
<IdleOne> what does "normal" mean?
<koliz> thanks for all information
<BUGabundo> ahah
<IdleOne> good night koliz
<koliz> IdleOne, haha yes. what DOES normal mean?
<koliz> night
<BUGabundo> see why its my pet peeve?
<robin0800> BUGabundo: sorry its daly as aposed to daily-live
<BUGabundo> robin0800: correct
<robin0800> BUGabundo: but in any case its yesterdays
<BUGabundo> yofel: what was the number of users in here 2 weeks ago?
<BUGabundo> 305 seems pretty large
<BUGabundo> robin0800: todays daily is in ubuntu-testing
<BUGabundo> actually all 3 rebuilds of it
<yofel> seriously can't remember, but definitely <<300
<Milos_SD> Hi
<yofel> 300 is pretty usual for beta I think, we had about 350 for the rc in karmic iirc
<Milos_SD> That new boot screen is ugly. Is there a way to make resolution better so that "Ubuntu 10.04" could look nicer?
<Milos_SD> I have Nvidia hw and nvidia driver
<nhaines> Milos_SD: no, the boot screen is being used because the correct graphic modes were not available.  So you're actually in text mode.  :D
<BUGabundo> Milos_SD: blob won't give you FB
<BUGabundo> you can try nouveau and get FULL screen resulotion
<espen77> any way to kickstart ubuntuone file sync? it has updated directories, but dont seem to want to start on files. :/
<nhaines> Milos_SD: as I understand it, the nvidia drivers do not support the correct technology yet.  My desktop computer has nvidia hardware too, so I feel your pain.
<Milos_SD> BUGabundo, I use compiz and games a lot, so no nouveau for me
<nhaines> On the other hand, I think text-mode bootsplash is awesome.  :D
<xzcvczx> espen77, you sure?
<BUGabundo> Milos_SD: wrong
<BUGabundo> Milos_SD: nouveaus DOES have 3D support
<BUGabundo> inicial and still weak , but its there
<BUGabundo> compiz DOES work with it
<Ian_> hmm
<Ian_> I tried to enable it
<Ian_> it told me to enable the drivers
<nhaines> BUGabundo: maybe I'll do some tests on it.  Compiz is super laggy for me anyway lately.  Can I enable noveau using jockey-gtk?
<Milos_SD> great, can I have compiz random effects and blur with it, and can I play Heroes of Neweth, World of Warcraft, NFS Undercover with it? :D
<Milos_SD> :D
<espen77> xzcvczx: yes, unless there is a lag before they show in the web page
<BUGabundo> nhaines: more like, disable blob
<BUGabundo> also you will need x-edgers PPA driver
<BUGabundo> archive only has 2D support
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: ^^^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> Milos_SD: not sure how games will role, I don't play much my self
<Ian_Corne> aha
<BUGabundo> but I bet the guys at #ubuntu-x would love to hear from you
<Ian_Corne> The archive does have 3D support
<Ian_Corne> q3 runs
<Milos_SD> I managed to get plymouth to work on Jaunty
<Ian_Corne> but slooow
<Milos_SD> but that was with grub 1
<Ian_Corne> and it has direct rendering
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: not so sure about it
<cousteau> if the bootsplash is in text mode, wouldn't it be enough to configure grub to start on a hi-res? like 1024x768 or so
<Milos_SD> I used vga=ask to make it work
<BUGabundo> Milos_SD: there's a bug with that
<nhaines> Ooh, I meant to try vga kernel argument.  But i haven't looked into the bug yet.
<BUGabundo> !teste
<lenios> pong
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> with all this netsplits
<BUGabundo> and everyone so quiet all the sudden
<BUGabundo> I wasn't sure it was ON
<Milos_SD> I maked it work :D
<Milos_SD> now I have graphical boot :D
<MindVirus> Hello.
<Milos_SD> Here is how I did it:
<MindVirus> Milos_SD: You made your boot from text mode to graphical?
<MindVirus> How?
<Milos_SD> http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/howto/adjust_grub2_framebuffer
<Milos_SD> :D
<Milos_SD> but I hate that it checks my disks for errors every time I boot :S
<MindVirus> Milos_SD: That shit's on line 103.
<MindVirus> Milos_SD: It shouldn't.
<MindVirus> Milos_SD: It checks after 25 clean mounts, or on unclean unmount.
<virtuald> the disk checks are a bit annoying, can we skip them safely?
<virtuald> mindvirus: it checks on every boot here
<Milos_SD> MindVirus, I don't know... after I upgraded, it checks every time I reboot :)
<MindVirus> Weird.
<MindVirus> That should be fixed.
<MindVirus> So, I've updated like 3 times over the course of the last 24 hours and there are 0 new updates.
<MindVirus> I think that's highly improbable.
<BUGabundo> Milos_SD: are you sure the disc is good?
<KB1JWQ> After grub completes I find myself thrown into "black screen" land.  I realize this is bleeding edge hardware, but I can't get Ubuntu to boot to a shell so I can actually, y'know, fix it. :-)
<BUGabundo> care to try from Live CD?
<cousteau> it would be nice to reduce its frequency (a home computer is booted more often than a server), and to allow to also check at shutdown
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: Do you know how to get to the recovery console?
<virtuald> mindvirus: when should it have been fixed? i think i last updated about 24h ago
<KB1JWQ> MindVirus: Yes, and I can do that from the boot CD.
<MindVirus> virtuald: I don't know anything about that.
<virtuald> ok
<Milos_SD> BUGabundo, yes they are good :)
<KB1JWQ> MindVirus: Problem is, that goes through an entire mini-install sequence.
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: The CD?
<Milos_SD> but there is some update for package "dmsetup"
<KB1JWQ> MindVirus: Yes.  When I select the recovery option in grub, same issue.
<Milos_SD> but it wants to remove a lot of applications I use :D
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: When you select the recovery option in GRUB it makes you install stuff?
<BUGabundo> Milos_SD: avoid it then
<KB1JWQ> MindVirus: No, when I select the recovery option in grub, the kernel messages fly by, and then the black screen issue hits again.
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: OK, so the recovery screen doesn't work.
<yofel> cousteau: for updates check the upload dates for the packages at the bottom of https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/2010-March/date.html and see if you have any of them installed
<KB1JWQ> MindVirus: Right.  I've rolled back to Karmic and see the same issues as well.
<yofel> cousteau: if not, then there just aren't any updates for you
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: I assume you're on a laptop or something right now here.
<yofel> MindVirus: ^^^
<yofel> cousteau: sry, wrong person
<KB1JWQ> MindVirus: Yes.
<KB1JWQ> MindVirus: Lenovo t510, just released.
<Milos_SD> BUGabundo, I have graphical boot now with that modifications I did, but now when I switch to TTY I get black screen :D
<cousteau> ok, that makes sense
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: Excellent. Load up the GRUB screen by holding shift on bootup.
<KB1JWQ> MindVirus: I see other people in the forums having issues, but somehow they've managed to get it to boot at least.  I'm not sure what I'm missing.
<KB1JWQ> MindVirus: That's what I've been doing.
<MindVirus> Press "e" next to your regular bootup prompt.
<MindVirus> At the end of the kernel line add init=/bin/bash.
<MindVirus> You'll be dropped into single user mode command prompt with / mounted r-o.
<KB1JWQ> MindVirus: Doh, that's one option that didn't occur to me.
<KB1JWQ> Drop the quiet and splash options as well?
<Okidesu> what's with the "You are not authorized to access this page." on the beta 1 page ?!
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: You can keep them. They don't matter.
<KB1JWQ> MindVirus: holy crap that worked.
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: You're mounted read-only.
<yofel> Okidesu: as the beta isn't out yet, the page is inaccessible
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: mount -n -o rw,remount /
<KB1JWQ> MindVirus: Thanks.  Whines that "cannot set terminal process group (-1): Inappropriate ioctl for device
<KB1JWQ> bash: no job control in this shell
<Okidesu> yofel, thanks
<MindVirus> Oh boy.
<MindVirus> Do you have access to anything?
<MindVirus> Any commands working?
<KB1JWQ> Yes.
<KB1JWQ> Seems to be fine.
<yofel> Okidesu: see here for the explenation: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/000695.html
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: OK.
<MindVirus> I thought that whining was stopping you from mounting your drive read/write.
<KB1JWQ> I'm familiar with apt-get
<KB1JWQ> No, no.  Sorry, I should have specified.
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: Now I don't know what the problem is but you should have enough control over your system to fix it. Unless you find a bug report or fill in some more details, I can no longer be of assistance.
<KB1JWQ> MindVirus: Thanks, this should be sufficient.
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: Enjoy. :)
<KB1JWQ> MindVirus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433207 for future reference
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: Could be a problem with your video card driver. I don't know what video card that is but I assume it's nVidia. Try using the nv, nvidia, or vesa drivers.
<MindVirus> Vesa will work for *anything*.
<MindVirus> You can't use nvidia without installing the binaries first.
<KB1JWQ> MindVirus: Will do.  Once I install the driver, calling dpkg to reconfigure the X server is the best way to get it integrated?
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: nvidia-xconfig.
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: I'm sorry.
<MindVirus> That's just for the nvidia driver.
<MindVirus> O
<MindVirus> *I'd look up xorg.conf examples on the web to see how to set it up.
<MindVirus> But I don't trust dpkg-reconfigure.
<KB1JWQ> nvidia-detector returns "None"
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: Your card's accelerated capabilities may be fried.
<MindVirus> Doubtful.
<KB1JWQ> I wonder if there's an easy way to set this to go into a nice, non-graphical runlevel 3.
<KB1JWQ> (by default)
<KB1JWQ> No /etc/inittab, hmm.
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: Yes. You need to remove GDM from your startup.
<yofel> KB1JWQ: the non-graphical startup doesn't work like that anymore with upstart
<KB1JWQ> Debianize me, please-- where does that live? :-)
<yofel> KB1JWQ: if aynthing, try to replace 'quiet splash' with 'single' on the grub command prompt (or just use the recovery mode)
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: man update-rc.d
<KB1JWQ> yofel: Yeah, both fail because Ubuntu decided at some point that even single user mode should be "pretty."  So it calls my graphics card (which has no drivers installed yet)
<yofel> KB1JWQ: note: upstart works different than sysvinit, it has a compatibility layer, but no clean runlevel support anymore as it's event-based
<KB1JWQ> yofel: I get to pass init=/bin/bash
<yofel> MindVirus: update-rc.d also only works for apps that still use sysvinit scripts
<MindVirus> yofel: Right-o. I don't know the new syntax.
<KB1JWQ> Yet somehow http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8789321&postcount=11 has gotten past this. :-)
<yofel> MindVirus: edit the start on statement in the init script, not quite good but the only way right now :(
<MindVirus> yofel: My shit's definitely not updating.
<MindVirus> yofel: menu-cache, a new package, is not on my box.
<yofel> MindVirus: menu-cache is the source package, you should search for libmenu-cache1
<MindVirus> yofel: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/2010-March/006877.html
<MindVirus> - Add Conflics/Replace with libmenu-cache0.
<MindVirus> - Rename libmenu-cache0 to libmenu-cache1.
<MindVirus> Hmm. I have libmenu-cache1.
<yofel> MindVirus: yes, so you should have libmenu-cache1 on your system now
<yofel> then it's fine
<MindVirus> yofel: I don't quite understand why every time I update and dist-upgrade it shows 0 for all fields.
<yofel> MindVirus: because of beta freeze only a few packages are updated that need to be fixed, if you don't have those installed you won't get any updates
<MindVirus> yofel: It's beta freeze already?
<yofel> I got a whole of 3 updates today, 2 of that were daily builds
<yofel> MindVirus: we have beta1freeze since a while ago...
<KB1JWQ> Whoops.  250 megs of updates, maybe there's something useful in there.
<yofel> !schedule | MindVirus
<ubottu> MindVirus: A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<MindVirus> yofel: Oh no.
<MindVirus> Empathy is still shit and IIRC it's the default IM client.
<Pici> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MindVirus> Also, the new themes are unpolished; UI freeze is done too. :(
<yofel> MindVirus: it is, it's supposed to integrate better into gnome, I'm glad I don't use it though
<BUGabundo> 99% [10 Packages 1289820/1,368kB 94%]                                                                                                            3,372B/s 23s
<BUGabundo> STOP HAMMERING THE SERVER! I WANT MY UPGRADES
<MindVirus> yofel: It does, absolutely, but it's horribly unusable.
<BUGabundo> tyvmx
<yofel> BUGabundo: just use your local mirror ...
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-19
<BUGabundo> I do use two local mirrors and MAIN
 * BUGabundo is a weird person
<yofel> heh
<MindVirus> yofel: An example: it scrolls all the way down in an IRC channel when you're reading scrollback and someone says something.
<MindVirus> And forces it to go all the way down until it's at the bottom.
<KB1JWQ> How do I permit restricted drivers without a GUI?
<yofel> MindVirus: ok that's bad, IRC support is bad though I've heard
<KB1JWQ> Uncomment from /etc/apt/sources.list?
<yofel> KB1JWQ: huh?
<bjsnider> KB1JWQ, you got the thinkpad with discrete graphics instead of intel graphics?
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: Yeah.
<KB1JWQ> This may have been a mistake.
<bjsnider> alright, nvidia-current will be updated to the latest nvidia driver in a couple days
<MindVirus> yofel: It functions properly for what I've seen (except support is very lackluster). Only thing is the usernames in the users column are too spread out (there's like a 20px padding on each name).
<KB1JWQ> I'm sure it'll work really well a year from now, but... :-)
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: It just updated on my update run.
<MindVirus> KB1JWQ: See what booting up properly will do.
<bjsnider> KB1JWQ, the 195.36.15 driver isn't int he archive yet
<bjsnider> but it will be when the beta freeze is over
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: There a way to shoehorn that in?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> but i'm sure that blob supports your chip
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: And that driver incorporates support for the nvs3000m?
<bjsnider> or the very next one will
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: k.  Guess I'll sit tight until then.
<bjsnider> nvidia is very good at adding support for new hardware
<KB1JWQ> Thought I've seen a way for people to add that blob without having it officially packaged up?
<bjsnider> especially on revenue customers like you
<bjsnider> KB1JWQ, DO...NOT...TRY...THAT
<DanaG> one thing that bugs me about NV (that's also true of ATI): confusing naming.
<DanaG> Like, what GPU is an FX 380M?
<DanaG> How about 1800M?
<bjsnider> DanaG, at least you can't blame the driver team for that crap
<DanaG> ATI has similar things, but less confusing at least: FirePro M5800; FirePro M7820.
<MindVirus> I'm sure they have their reasons.
<bjsnider> that's the marketing department
<DanaG> my jab at legacy driver: "3 years ago, the nvidia 96 driver stopped being able to do anything but segfault the X server.  And every year, they update the driver to segfault NEW X servers!"
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: Why do I not want to try that?
<MindVirus> DanaG: Seriously?
<DanaG> I also wish the nv blob did "buildpkg" like ATI blob does.
<bjsnider> KB1JWQ, if you somehow succeed you'll pooch the mesa/xorg system to the degree that you'll have to do a wipe/reload
<ToxinPowe> hi guys I have this problem: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu21_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<ToxinPowe>  error creating symbolic link `./usr/lib32/libGL.so': No such file or directory
<ToxinPowe> anyone can help me please?
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: k
<jtechidna> DanaG: eventually my legacy got to the point where even it being inserted into the chassis caused modprobe to crash :S
<jtechidna> *my legacy card
<DanaG> heh, my only non-legacy NV system has a GeForce Go 7600, and a dead LCD.
<MindVirus> ToxinPowe: What were you trying to do?
<DanaG> And it's louder at idle (minimum fan speed on AC) than my EliteBook is... when playing Crysis!
<ToxinPowe> MindVirus, daily update, now I can't install anything :/
<DanaG> Gateway also had some silly code in their DSDT:
<DanaG> If (ACPI temperature is below 40 C) then (set temperature to 40 C).
 * DanaG also wonders how Linux on Tegra / Tegra2 would be.
<DanaG> Would that hardware be nouveau-compatible?
<DanaG> HP fail: firewire_core: created device fw0: GUID 5566778811223344, S400
<DanaG> Means I can't use firewire networking.
<yofel> how did it get that ID o.O?
<bjsnider> KB1JWQ, you could try putting karmic on that laptop and trying the latest blob
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: Hmm.  Will try.
<DanaG> Beats me... it seems to be common among HP laptops.
<bjsnider> KB1JWQ, the driver is in the nvidia-vdpau ppa
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: For karmic or lucid?
<vanishing> anyone else cant make plymouth work?
<bjsnider> KB1JWQ, look: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/NVIDIA_Quadro_NVS_3100M
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: OOh.
<bjsnider> that means you can wait a couple days untilt he new nvidia-current update is added to the archive
<tyranos> vanishing, my plymouth  works  only after i do a sudo apt-get upgrade an restart
<bjsnider> until then use vesa
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: And I force VESA via...? :-)
<bjsnider> xorg.conf
<KB1JWQ> k
<bjsnider> just replace driver "nvidia" with driver "vesa"
<vanishing> tyranos: i did every possible upgrade...not no plymouth showing up during boot up..but it shows when shutting down..
<ToxinPowe> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu21_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<ToxinPowe>  error creating symbolic link `./usr/lib32/libGL.so': No such file or directory
<ToxinPowe>  any help plz?
<bjsnider> KB1JWQ, this is nvidia's fault for that stupid driver bug where they were frying graphics chips. nvidia-current did have the 195 blob at one point
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: Okay, so there is light at the end of the tunnel.
<bjsnider> yep
<tyranos> vanishing, mines only works one time after the update but when i reboot it doenst show up i get a black screen and have to hit enter then i get the gdm screen
<bjsnider> KB1JWQ, i'm sure you can use the excellent windows 7 professional until then
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: Hmm, all I see is an /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: Hah, yeah.  That'll happen.
<vanishing> tyranos: i dont have the enter issue...only plymouth not showing up..gdm shows up fine..this is not a big issue..but sure isnt pretty
<tyranos> DanaG, anybody having issues with mousetweak ?
<tyranos> s
<bjsnider> KB1JWQ, you paid the microsoft tax
<vanishing> anyone else dont have plymouth showing during boot up?
<vanishing> @.@
<KB1JWQ> vanishing: Black screen or what?
<vanishing> KB1JWQ: black screen..
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: Yeah, but I'm going to run that in a virtual machine once I get things sorted out.
<vanishing> KB1JWQ: with blinking cursor.
<KB1JWQ> vanishing: Oh, like I've been talking about for the last two straight hours?
<vanishing> KB1JWQ: btw..both my ati and intel card dont work..
<vanishing> KB1JWQ: o ....i wasnt here..
<robin0800> vanishing: wait till the beta1 tomorrow
<vanishing> KB1JWQ: mind telling me again?
<vanishing> robin0800: whats gonna happen?
<vanishing> robin0800: i mean...its been like this for a lone time now..the plymouth black screen issue
<robin0800> vanishing: there fixing plymouth problems as we speak https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Plymouth
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: Progress.  Selecting vesa meant that startx suddenly launches the purple desktop, so yay.
<vanishing> robin0800: oh..ok..thanks
<KB1JWQ> Mouse and keyboard don't work though, so I can't get out of it.  Restart results in balck screen again.
<bjsnider> KB1JWQ, that sucks
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: Not entirely.  startx has never worked before.
<KB1JWQ> That config works.
<KB1JWQ> I'm just not sure why it's not being used globally.
<swoody> probably been asked many times, so please forgive me, but is Beta 1 still planning on being released today?
<CalmvsKhaos> look at topic :)
<swoody> d'oh, how did I miss that :P
<DanaG> weird... plymouth gives me a black screen, instead of a logo.
<CalmvsKhaos> ;)
<DanaG> It also gives "ureadahead main process (525) terminated with status 5".
<swoody> I just read the topic, too. I must have gone blind after 'Alpha 3' :/
<KB1JWQ> There a kernel option I can pass to force VESA?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> ask in #ubuntu-x
<BUGabundo> I saw it there the other day
<jason> anyone know what time beta 1 is being released tomorrow/
<KB1JWQ> jason: when it's done. :-)
<IdleOne> jason: everytime someone asks it adds 1 hour to the release time
<NoReflex> just in time for me NOT to ask anymore....:)
<NoReflex> did anyone succeeded in installing lynx on a Dell Inspiron 1520? Whenver I tried to boot it it just hang
<jason> IdleOne, wow how should I know everyone has been askin
<swoody> jason: asking about asking counts too ;)
<swoody> it's now the 20th :/
<jason> damn it
<IdleOne> lmao
<jason> <-- Jumps off a cliff
<IdleOne> soon as it is released the topic in this channel will be updated
<IdleOne> then you will know
<swoody> server speeds are still pretty nice with how close the date is :)
<jason> whats being downloaded
<swoody> IIRC they seemed much busier w/ Karmic
<swoody> pre-beta ;)
<jason> still
<jason> wow
<swoody> everyone updating packages, so they can do an 'update-manager -d' tomorrow
<swoody> or at least, that's what I would guess :/
<NoReflex> swoody, actually it's the 19th and the 18th depending where you are :P
<rww> swoody: they could just do an update-manager -d today and then apt-get upgrade tomrrow ;P
<swoody> NoReflex: luckily, I'm over here, so it's the 18th for me ;)
<NoReflex> 19th here :D
<swoody> rww: that's true, too :)
<swoody> rww: actually, I think that's what I meant, lol
<jason> packages went on my update manager from 284 megs of downloads to 203 megs since I last checked... I've not done any updates on lucid since alpha 2
<swoody> not the other way arond
<swoody> around*
<swoody> brb, rebootin' time :/
<rww> jason: Wow! You might want to update, we're a little less crazily unstable than Alpha 2 :)
<jason> rww, I was afraid to because things have been so stable so far for me
<jason> rww, hence why im so eager to update to beta
<jason> rww, but If you think i can update tonight I'll give it a go
<rww> jason: It's a development version, so nothing's for certain, but in general I've found Lucid-right-now to be more stable than alpha 2.
<rww> plymouth is still broken, but that's been the case for a while ;)
<jason> rww, ok well I've got the weekend to fix it if anything goes wrong
<CalmvsKhaos> for me alpha 3 is pretty good, only issues im having is if i click/drag a window around (say like gnome terminal) it freezes up for like 5 seconds,but that could be because i have it in vmware too...
<swoody> CalmvsKhaos: do you have the Visual Effects turned on in your VM?
<jason> I've only had a problem with when hitting enter in an app sometimes it freezes the mouse for a second
<CalmvsKhaos> like compiz? hmmm i didnt even check that, good idea :)
<swoody> CalmvsKhaos: not sure how nice it plays with VM, but it may not like it :)
<DanaG> jason: check in mouse preferences -- uncheck "disable touchpad when typing", perhaps.
<jason> hmmm
<jason> DanaG, yup... dang it thats not healthy to have by default
<DanaG> yeah, it drove me batty.
<jason> me too
<DanaG> try playing a WASD-based game with touchpad.
<jason> exactly
<DanaG> what they really should do: suppress just TAPPING while typing.
<jason> agreed who cares where the mouse moves to as long as it doesnt produce a click
<swoody> DanaG: would be a good bug/request report :)
<IdleOne> soon as it is released the topic in this channel will be updated
<IdleOne> then you will know
<Blake> so beta1 has been delayed?
<IdleOne> Blake: you just added an hour to release time by asking
<IdleOne> yes delayed
<Blake> IdleOne: you don't have to be a smartass man, if you don't like people asking post it on the topic or something
<DanaG> «insert <your mom> joke here»
<swoody> Blake: it is in the topic ;)
<rww> Blake: Yes. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/000695.html for details. When it's released, it'll be announced in this channel's topic and at the bottom of https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/thread.html
<IdleOne> Blake: you don't have to assume I am being rude and please watch your language
<FANUM> lol.
<FANUM> so when is.....
<FANUM> just kidding
<swoody> >:|
<jason> my topic is still the old one in my Xchat?
<rww> jason: the /topic currently says "Beta 1 Delayed until 2010-03-19"
<rww> (amongst other things)
<swoody> for me:
<jason> ahh
<swoody> "... Beta 1 Delayed until 2010-03-19"
<jason> I guess its good so many people are excited about ubuntu nothing wrong with that
<magn3ts> Is there a PPA for the current Lucid theme?
<DanaG> I find it's funnier to say "insert joke here" than to actually make the lame joke. =þ
 * IdleOne will update/upgrade twice a day like I have been and beta will be when it is
<DanaG> s/the lame/a lame/
 * rww will macro that response he just game and save IdleOne the hassle of typing ;P
<rww> gave **
<IdleOne> rww: :)
<magn3ts> what is the lucid theme called on this page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/AmbianceMod?
<FANUM> yea, does xchat autoupdate topics?
<syk> ambiance?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> well yes it does
<rww> magn3ts: It's a version of Ambiance modified to put the buttons on the right.
<IdleOne> when topic is changed xchat will show you the current topic
<rww> FANUM: It should do. Regardless, you can type /topic to see the current one.
<magn3ts> rww, where can I download ambiance (not the mod)? Is there an artwork ppa or something?
<FANUM> rww: oh thats right
<FANUM> forgot about that
<FANUM> cool. been checking cdimage.ubuntu.com since like midnight.
<rww> magn3ts: for Karmic? I don't know, I haven't looked into it.
<FANUM> figured irc would be more effective
<swoody> speaking of the new themes, what's with the Mac-buntu look? :/
<rww> magn3ts: there's a few useful-looking pages at http://www.google.com/search?q=karmic+lucid+theme+ppa , but I haven't used any, so wouldn't know which to recommend.
<FANUM> that was one of the short term goals for the next few releases (and karmic) make ubuntu prettier than mac
<magn3ts> rww I just found one actually run by nilarimogard
<swoody> FANUM: yeah, but it looks like a clone of OSX :/
<FANUM> yea iknow
<ddecator> whoa, hey swoody haha
<FANUM> but its a start. i dig the new color scheme
<FANUM> when i think back to 5.04 is amazing how far we have come
<CalmvsKhaos> I'll take anything but that horrid brown theme
<FANUM> lol, exactly
<NoReflex> CalmvsKhaos, +1
<swoody> lol, heya ddecator :)
<rww> I'm glad to be using an OS that I can customize to look however I like out of the box :)
 * swoody would prefer brown to OSX-wannabe silver and purple :P
<FANUM> yea, it feels good to install it and be happy for atleast a little while before tearing into the customizaitons
<ddecator> swoody: +1
<FANUM> karmic was a huge step in the right direction.
<swoody> brown was unique, it was different, it gave Ubuntu a niche image
<swoody> now it's just another OS
<IdleOne> I think Ubuntu should release 5 million different version of ubuntu, all with a different theme. That way people could download whatever the hell they like and stop whining like spoiled little brats about something that is very easily changed in a couple of minutes
<FANUM> orange was still kind of bad, but i guess it was just the transition away from brown
<rww> IdleOne: I thought that's what derivatives like Mint are for ;P
<IdleOne> rww: ahh yeah. NERVER MIND!
<IdleOne> never*
<swoody> IdleOne: haha, well I don't want to take 30 seconds to change my desktop ;)
<FANUM> IdleOne: u can change ubuntu?
<FANUM> ;
<FANUM> ;)
<swoody> FANUM: yes, but only if you pay the subscription fee
<swoody> I'll PM you my PayPal address, send me $100 and I'll hook it up for you ;)
<FANUM> ok, heres my CC number will u do it for me
<rww> although I would be interested in an option to USB Creator called "Transfer my existing per-user settings from this machine to the USB stick" or something
<IdleOne> and by the extra-themes-package for $199
<FANUM> LOL
<FANUM> awesome, can i just pay 500? and download it two and a half times?
<IdleOne> rww: that sounds like a good feature request :)
<swoody> rww: backup your /home dir? You do have a seperate /home don't you? ;)
<IdleOne> FANUM: no, minimum 5 licenses
<ddecator> i think they should have a default theme that users can change the color of
<IdleOne> umm that is what they have
<rww> swoody: wouldn
<rww> 't live without one :)
<ddecator> i mean where you can select a default color, and everything is the same style (icons, window borders, etc.), but there is a gui where you can easily select a color...not using the appearances menu and adjusting menu colors and everything
<NoReflex> I noticed that in lucid there' no initrd.gz but a initrd.lz in a casper dir...I'm used to create bootable usb drives out of CD images...would a syslinux with "default casper/vmlinuz;append initrd=casper/initrd.lz" work?
<rww> I think they should make sixteen themes in different colours, and randomly pick one at install time ;P
<NoReflex> *syslinux.cfg
<swoody> rww: or have them randomly swap everytime you log in :o
<swoody> Rainbow-buntu :)
<FANUM> ddecator: u can customize any theme with the customize button
<FANUM> at the bottom
<IdleOne> FANUM: why is it so complicated to do?
<ddecator> FANUM: i know, but it's not the most user-friendly for new users imo
<FANUM> Idle0ne: ?
<IdleOne> why don't they use telepathy to read our minds and use the theme we want
<swoody> IdleOne: you want Hot Pink :)
<FANUM> lol, now theres a feature for the next release
<skierpage> I'm running Kubuntu 9.10 amd64.  I want to install Lucid Lynx onto USB and then boot and run it off USB.  (I don't mean run the LiveCD from USB.)  How?
<IdleOne> swoody: why not :P
<IdleOne> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IdleOne> see the persistent link
<Dr_Willis> Moo You all! :)
<swoody> skierpage: or you could just do a regular install, choosing the USB as your HDD instead of your internal disk
<IdleOne> moo too yoo
<Dr_Willis> I boot my netbook now.. X fails.. i restart GDM... it works.. :) odd.
<swoody> skierpage: make sure Grub gets installed on the USB for this version, too
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: so working as expected :)
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  but it dosent always fail to start up X on bootup.
<Dr_Willis> So im not even sure what to check/bug report on
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: that is to keep you on the tip of your fingers
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: would be an X bug I guess
<switchgirl> hi does ubuntu lucid have full support for sun java applet's?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what 'sun java applets' even are. :)
<Dr_Willis> You just dont hear much about java these days..
<switchgirl> ie can i use gaydargirls chat room with Ubuntu lucid - if not i'll stick with karmic
<Dr_Willis> switchgirl:  i cant think of a reason it woulden tstill work.
<switchgirl> the past two times i have tried it it has not supported java fully and then i cant use Gaydargirls chat :'( i paid to talk to other hot lesbian's like myself
<switchgirl> lol
<yofel> switchgirl: if the applet doesn't work with icedtea6-plugin file a bug
<switchgirl> no but seriously it wouldnt work
<yofel> switchgirl: if you use sun-java6-plugin wait for it to be fixed if you're using firefox
<switchgirl> yofel: when is it likley to be fixed? :)
 * switchgirl wants to help 
<IdleOne> switchgirl: your sexual preference and other sexual topics are !ot and !o4o in -offtopic
<DanaG> last time I tried icedtea-plugin, it segfaulted Firefox.
<ddecator> it's still doing that?
<switchgirl> DanaG: it does that to me
<DanaG> "last time I tried" was 3 weeks ago, though.
<switchgirl> IdleOne: get a sence of humour....
<ddecator> let me find out...
<yofel> switchgirl: when the devs get the time to fix it: bug 532174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532174 in sun-java6 "[Lucid] sun-java6-plugin not recognized by firefox anymore" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532174
<switchgirl> kk
<yofel> switchgirl: set the bug to affect you too, that might help speed things up ;)
<switchgirl> i had the same issue in karmic tbh
<ddecator> java should work in firefox by the end of beta 2. the devs still aren't exactly sure of the cause
<yofel> ddecator: I described the cause in the bug
<DanaG> a bug I've had for ages: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/extace/+bug/399565
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 399565 in fftw3 "extace crashed with SIGSEGV in fftw_execute()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> or is it they aren't sure if firefox isn't broken after all?
<ddecator> yofel: well then they haven't had time to fix it =p. it will get attention once the devs upgrade to lucid
<switchgirl> the cause of the bug is that the sys link is not there
<switchgirl> so you have the programme but not linked to the software
<switchgirl> fact one sec
<switchgirl> i MAY have a cure
<hexdump_> Hi all, I just wanted to get some feedback on ubuntu 10.04 from those of you who have used it thus far.  So how is it?
<ddecator> well that should be a relatively easy fix
<swoody> hexdump_: every time you ask, Lucid gets 10% worse :/
<switchgirl> at least that was the cure for the problem i had in karmic
<yofel> what happend: until now java was in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins, firefox changed the xulrunner packaging though and now it doesn't recoginize that folder anymore, now it has to be in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins for firefox to find it
<switchgirl> ddecator: every time you say that a Lynx dies
<hexdump_> alright
<ddecator> switchgirl: every time i say what? o.o
<swoody> yofel: ln -s?
<yofel> swoody: generally yes, but since the update-alternatives system is used it's a bit more complex.
<yofel> swoody: but yes, it's one symlink that needs to be fixed
<hexdump_> alright though for real how is it?
<ddecator> hexdump_: other than some plymouth trouble i've had, it's been stable
<skierpage> IdleOne, swoody Hmm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent "Method 1: Installing Ubuntu directly to USB drive from installer CD" still requires  me to create a Live CD.  Can I mount the Lucid Lynx .iso and run "the installer" from 10.04?
<yofel> hexdump_: depends on your hardware (especially your graphics card on boot for plymouth) and how much stable you need it, it's quite stable In my opinion
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/397561/ ddecator the cure is in there somewhere
<switchgirl> ddecator: everytime you say "that shouldnt be too hard to fix"
<KB1JWQ> bjsnider: Over ehre for a second. :-)  Once it hits the PPA, I was planning on moving to the 2.6.33 kernel.
<KB1JWQ> (Specifically for TRIM support; I'm on an SSD here)
<yofel> switchgirl: ddecator: line 373 ff
<Steil> omg
<Steil> any of you gusy ever use chat roulette
<ddecator> yofel: ty
<hexdump_> thanks for the info.  I think I might just go ahead and upgrade then.
<yofel> EXACTLY that fix ;)
<swoody> skierpage: well if you install USB creator on your current system, you can install the .iso directly to your USB from your current system
<yofel> line 375 alone should be enough I think
<yofel> that command is missing from the repos package
<arand> How would I debug constant software centre lockups?
<hexdump_> thanks again everyone have a good night.
<hexdump_> later
<switchgirl> yofel: meh... i change it before each logoff
<LetsGo67> Why is Beta 1 delayed?  Will it be better?  I heard it was a wannabe Mac.
<ddecator> yofel: thanks. i let micah know about it since he deals more with the packaging of firefox
<swoody> LetsGo67: yeah, I'm not a big fan of the new theme :/
<yofel> LetsGo67: read https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/000695.html
<swoody> LetsGo67: luckily, it's only a theme ;) and this is Ubuntu, not Windows
<skierpage> swoody, IIUC, USB creator will turn my USB into a live CD, but that's not the same as installing Lucid Lynx on a "hard drive" that's actually my USB.
<yofel> ddecator: I think I talked to asac about this and he said it should  be fixed in java
<swoody> skierpage: you can have it specify to make it a persistant install
<LetsGo67> Can we just slit the new theme's throat altogether?
<swoody> skierpage: on the bottom of the window: "When starting up from this disk..." choose "Stored in reserved extra space" :)
<switchgirl> yofel: i just realied on line  469  i gave my root password out :P lol
<LetsGo67> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DanaG> LetsGo67: wow, that's a violent mental image.
<DanaG> I'd rather say "throw it out the window".
<LetsGo67> DanaG: I hate plagiarism with a passion.  :)
<DanaG> liveusb is not as good as an install-to-usb situation.
<skierpage> swoody, again IIUC a persistent Live USB is not the same as Linux installed onto the drive.  I don't want that filesystem.squashfs stuff, I want an extN partition on my USB containing Lucid Lynx.
<DanaG> It's more complicated.
<yofel> switchgirl: lmao, hope you have root login over ssh disabled ^^
<DanaG> Just boot livecd, and point it at the usb disk device.
<LetsGo67> Is there gonna be a vote for the theme?
<swoody> skierpage: ah, ok. Then yeah, I'd say use a program to load your .iso, and then install it as usual, selcting your USB as the install disk
<LetsGo67> Is this channel logged?
<CalmvsKhaos> LetsGo67, i believe ubottu logs ALL channels it's in
<swoody> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<switchgirl> yofel: 3 better my home dir is encrypted, i dont have an ssh server, and port 22 is locked, also ufw set to be rescrictive, as well as that i'm behind 2 firewalls and a number of routers
<arand> LetsGo67: indeed, all ubuntu channels are afaik
<LetsGo67> Crud.
<LetsGo67> Will the new theme survive?
<switchgirl> lol
<yofel> switchgirl: sounds nice :)
 * switchgirl giggles as LetsGo67 realises there mistake
<switchgirl> oh and LetsGo67 personally i think the new theme is more grown up and mature
<LetsGo67> Switchgirl glad to see there are female users.  Will the theme survive?
<LetsGo67> Oh but why does it look like a Mac?
<DanaG> It fails at even that "goal".
<switchgirl> http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac <<<that is NOTHING like the new theme
<LetsGo67> :'(
<sebsebseb> LetsGo67: Quite a lot of other distros with better default themes than Ubuntu, by the way
<swoody> switchgirl: this is more like it: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23
<mustelo> when a song is currently playing in rhythmbox and I double click on a playlist to start it, rhythmbox pauses the song and just does nothing... is this a known issue?
<LetsGo67> Why not an unique theme?
<LetsGo67> I'm gonna leave.  Thanks everyone!  Nice meeting you, Switchgirl.  Later!
<switchgirl> i didnt get a chance to say hug you laters :(
<skierpage> DanaG , swoody thanks.  So one can't skip the step of booting from some form of liveCD.  I was hoping I could mount the .iso's squashfs and do the Linux equivalent of running wubi.exe to install.
<rww> yay, Plymouth actually works for me now on a LiveCD of the daily image :)
<DanaG> You could make a second, liveUSB.
<DanaG> something awesome you can do with u3 drives: replace the virtual CD with an ISO of Ubuntu.
<DanaG> And then install native onto the "flash drive" portion.
<LADmaticCA> anyone else getting a bad sector warning from the  disk utility? Or is my drive really failing?
<FANUM> LADmticCA: that means the drive is old, and going out
<FANUM> that does not nessicarly mean it is shot yet.
<psusi> if you see 123451246245 bad sectors, you are probably one of the people with a drive that reports the numbers wrong
<LADmaticCA> FANUM, unfortunately I just bought this drive :(
<FANUM> how many sectors?
<LADmaticCA> FANUM, not sure
<FANUM> of you go to System-Admisistration-Disk Utility and run the self test, is should tell you
<LADmaticCA> FANUM, okay. Under Reallocate Sector Warning it says 1948 sectors
<LADmaticCA> FANUM, then I see current pending Sector Count listing 4 sectors
<FANUM> so the bottom number is 4?
<LADmaticCA> FANUM, okay i see the total 1952
<FANUM> the bottom number is 1952?
<LADmaticCA> FANUM, it says 1952 Bad Sectors
<skierpage> I'm downloading http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso .  Will asking if it's any good make it 10% worse ;-)
<FANUM> Your drive is dying, I would back up immediatly
<FANUM> sorry for the bad news
<LADmaticCA> FANUM, i was afraid of that. I bought it like 2 months ago :(
<ddecator> anyone know if nvidia 197 will make it into lucid?
<FANUM> yea, where did u buy it?
<LADmaticCA> FANUM, Fry's it was OEM
<CalmvsKhaos> LADmaticCA, dont feel bad one of my external drives (less than a year old is dying) :(
<psusi> man I love being able to migrate my root filesystem between disks on the fly
<FANUM> Some places like staples will run hard drives over the "Demagnetization Security strip"
<FANUM> which can kill a drive right away
<FANUM> but fryes should know better, dont think thats the prob
<FANUM> psusi: do tell, hows that?
<CalmvsKhaos> FANUM, got mine at Costco, that could be the prob, i didnt think of that
<psusi> LADmaticCA, you have 1952 pending reallocation?
<FANUM> yea, u always have to tell them to not touch the counter with it
<psusi> FANUM, lvm
<LADmaticCA> psusi, yep
<FANUM> oh
<psusi> LADmaticCA, outch... that's not good... run an extended selftest
<CalmvsKhaos> FANUM, but stores like BESTBUY, they have to demagnatize stuff, or it wont go out the door
<LADmaticCA> psusi, okay
<FANUM> they usually make me get the manager just to buy a HD
<FANUM> it takes a extra 30 min
<CalmvsKhaos> eeks
<FANUM> but ur drive dose not dye in a month or two
<LADmaticCA> this was my first Seagate..is that the problem? lol
<FANUM> yes, is it the 8002.11 series?
<FANUM> alot of the seagates have boched firmware that sticks the drive into standby mode and you cant even spin up the drive
<CalmvsKhaos> Fanum ive set my external drive next to a subwoofer, could that have damaged it too?
 * psusi got a fancy new ssd last week and has been playing with it and lvm.. migrated the running root filesystem to it when I got it... just migrated it back off so I can trim the drive
<FANUM> and the firmware "Fix" does more damage than it fixes
<FANUM> YES
<FANUM> that will kill a drive quickly
<CalmvsKhaos> :(
<FANUM> I know, I do forensics for a living, and i see all of those issues all the time
<CalmvsKhaos> i didnt think modern drives were so susceptible to magnets
<FANUM> its always the stuff you wouldnt think about
<FANUM> there magnetic drives
<FANUM> SSD's are not
<psusi> FANUM, you know what pisses me off?  when drives DIE... seems like I hardly ever see them have problems that can be diagnosed with SMART.. they just die so hard your bios locks up trying to detect them... happened to the new 1.5 tb wdc green drive with the new 4kb sectors I got last week after 1 day
<CalmvsKhaos> ok so with a SSD you don thave to fight the store manager for 30 mins? looks like SSD wins :)
<LADmaticCA> FANUM, it's a barracuda 7200.11 something like that
<FANUM> Yes, the SSD's can be scanned normally, no worries about the store clerk
<FANUM> and the BIOS lock up  be worked around by trying USB adapters
<FANUM> to get a clean image
<FANUM> does not detect it as an IDE or SATA
<CalmvsKhaos> but programs like SpinRite dont work on SSD from what i heard
<FANUM> shows up in the USB
<psusi> hrm... I don't have one of those... I tried telling the bios not to probe that port, but it seemed like it didn't listen
<FANUM> no, cause there is no need. No spinning parts
<FANUM> Yea, thats all u need
<psusi> figured if I could get the kernel up and running I could try talking to it from linux
<CalmvsKhaos> Steve Gibson is smart he'll find a way to fix SSD drives
<FANUM> if the drive is f'd, you can still usually get an image and carve the files out
<psusi> but the bios would not avoid probing the drive... and if I disabled the whole controller, then it didn't even show up on the pci bus to the kernel
<FANUM> Yea, its about how the bios detects the drive. IF you get one of the seagates, with botched frimware
<FANUM> your f'd
<FANUM> cleanroom time, starting at 1500 just to image it
<FANUM> the bios locking is a safety mechanism to protect the MOBO, with usb i cannot damage anything but the USB bus, so you have more leaway
<psusi> I don't think it's a safety mechanism... I think it's just the bios not timing out when the drive fails to respond
<LADmaticCA> is there a lucid ppa for guaydeque?
<FANUM> psusi: the way the bios probes the drive is different, so it is made to freeze if it encouters anything that could damage the hardware
<FANUM> or it is a side effect
<FANUM> depending on the issue
<FANUM> if the board is shorting out, and sending the wrong current the usb will not complain the way the bios will
 * psusi is amused at having to pass --please-destroy-my-drive to hdparm
<yofel> psusi: you serious?
<FANUM> my fav flag ever was from e17 "--yes-i-know-what-im-doing-and-i-understand-the-consequences"
<CalmvsKhaos> lol
<rww> removing essential packages in apt is fun, too :)
<FANUM> lol, ye
<rww> "Are you sure you want to remove it? Type 'Yes, I am aware this is a very bad idea' if you are." ~aptitude
 * yofel likes the apt version :D
<psusi> yofel, yes, I'm serious... and don't call me sherly.... hehe.. about what?
<yofel> didn't know that hdparm had such a flag yet...
<FANUM> so... xchat? no better options im unaware of?
<FANUM> in my switch to ubuntu over 5 years ago, it is the only thing im not satisfied with
<ddecator> has anyone tested the 197 nvidia driver that's supposed to fix the fan issue?
<sebsebseb> FANUM: Konversation :)
<yofel> dunno, irssi or quassel maybe? or just use chatzilla? ^^
<FANUM> LOL, i know, hate running kde apps in gnome tho
<FANUM> yofel: hmmm havnt tried two of those (dont like irssi tho)
<FANUM> sebsebseb: i almost switched to kde just for konversation tho
<yofel> FANUM: quassel is qt, doesn't need kde libs though, and qt can be made to look like gtk since 4.5
<FANUM> then they came out with 4 and i ran for the hills
<FANUM> yea, its not the look tha bothers me, is the dependecies
<FANUM> cool, thanks, lookin into it now
<maccam94> :-( @ /topic
<FANUM> :(
<FANUM> lol
<maccam94> anyone know what the blocker is/was?
<FANUM> ?
<yofel> meh, seems like the quassel version in the repos is really built with --WITH_KDE=yes, so it'll need kdebase-runtime and kdelibs5 :(
<psusi> yofel, you have to pass it to use some of the more dangerous commands... I'm using it to trim my ssd
<yofel> psusi: wasn't the lucid version of hdparm not supposed to have trim support?
<psusi> yofel, nope... I built the new version that does
<yofel> ah
 * psusi watches lvm migrate his mounted root back to the ssd
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> is lvm hard to set up? never tried it
<FANUM> hmmmm. U know i dont miss anything from windows (infact hate most of the apps i enjoyed from there since i have tasted freedom), but i wish there was an mirce port
<FANUM> MIRC
<FANUM> yofel: not at all, just use the alt installer
<yofel> FANUM: LOL, I know a few people that would kill you for that phrase ^^, I did use mIRC in windows too though
<psusi> this is my first time using it too... I don't find it terribly difficult, but then again, today when I noticed that karmic parted can add new partitions to a disk with other partitions that are mounted, and lucid can not, I dug into the source to find the problem and am working with upstream to fix it since they broke it, apparently on purpose...
 * psusi didn't use the alt installer... and not only is it lvm, but lvm on top of dmraid... at least my original physical volume is
<FANUM> yofel: i know, its a dangerous thing to say, i switched to ubuntu with the firs unoffical release (before the silly names), but MIRC was excellent
<psusi> when I upgraded to lucid I actually made an lvm snapshot of my karmic root, rebooted using the snapshot as the root, and did a dist-upgrade there to see if it would work, retaining the ability to reboot back into karmic
<FANUM> even if it was built for a platform that is 30year old patched together unmanaged code
<FANUM> psusi: was that the default? or did you have to configure that?
<psusi> FANUM, was what the default?
<FANUM> snapshot during upgrade
<psusi> oh of course it wasn't automatica
<psusi> I told lvm to make me a snapshot, then I rebooted and told grub to change the root= parameter to the new snapshot volume
<h00k> AlanChicken: gconf-editor
<h00k> why was my backlog broken
<psusi> unfortunately there is not yet any way to merge the snapshot back into the original or to convert the snapshot it a stand alone volume... merging it back into the original and replacing it with the modified snapshot just went into the upstream kernel
<psusi> so I ended up having to create a new logical volume once I was happy with lucid and did a cp -a to copy all files to it, rebooted using that as the root, and deleted the snapshot
<anichols> Ah, so that is what happened to Beta-1.  I was wondering if I was looking in the right place for the ISO.
<anichols> Any idea what caused the delay?
<yofel> anichols: not really, what we know is https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/000695.html
<KB1JWQ> Any idea what would cause / solve "the following packages have been kept back?"
<ddecator> kb1
<KB1JWQ> dist-upgrade didn't solve these two.  udisks and parted
<ddecator> whoops
<FANUM> psusi: still, that is freaking sweet
<FANUM> never thought of that
<KB1JWQ> jwq?
<ddecator> KB1JWQ: it usually means it wasn't built for your system successfully
<holstein> KB1JWQ: i went into synaptic
<anichols> yofel: Thank you for the heads up.
<ddecator> KB1JWQ: *yet
<holstein> and did them seperatly
<FANUM> KB1JWQ: yea, did you try "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<FANUM> because just upgrade, some packages dont qualify
<holstein> actully, i think i just did udisks and parted was sorted out
<yofel> KB1JWQ: for udisks you should need to remove devicekit-disks I think, check if you have that installed
<ddecator> KB1JWQ: on 64-bit, i've had about 5 packages not upgrading for around a week now
<anichols> I figure I can wait a day longer before I change HDDs in my laptop and start up with Lucid....gives me more time to figure out how to get my USB stick to work as a Live USB.
<KB1JWQ> FANUM: 20:12:40 < KB1JWQ> dist-upgrade didn't solve these two.  udisks and parted
<ddecator> i also have a gstreamer package not upgrading...
<anichols> I tried to set my stick up (just as a test) as a Hardy Live USB, but it failed.
<holstein> KB1JWQ: i had that issue... go to synaptic
<holstein> that worked for me
<holstein> search udisks and select to upgrade just that package
<KB1JWQ> YEah, I can override, but it looks like it'd break some risky stuff.
<KB1JWQ> libpart for isntance.
 * yofel does some advertising for the aptitude curses interface again, run 'sudo aptitude' to try it
<KB1JWQ> I may just wait a bit. :-)
<holstein> no overide for me
<holstein> just one package
<rww> KB1JWQ: there's a new version of libparted. pastebin the output from the override and I'll check it's okay
<holstein> udisks
<holstein> by itself
<holstein> upgraded
<ddecator> yofel: updating/upgrading with aptitude could resolve that?
 * rww had the same problem, ended up swapping versions of some library
<KB1JWQ> rww: YEah, wants to go from libpart 1.5 or so to libpart0
<coz_> finally my web cam works on ubuntu after several version of confusion:)  logitech sphere... no issues so far...hope this stays the same after release :)
<KB1JWQ> That's scary. :-)
<yofel> ddecator: it has a nicer way to tell you what's broken and why and let's you choose one of several solutions
<rww> KB1JWQ: yeah, that's what mine did. worked fine for me
<ddecator> yofel: huh, didn't realize that. i knew aptitude was the preferred method, but i have never tried it haha
<rww> aptitude <3
<yofel> ddecator: yeah, not many seem to know that aptitude has a curses interface, sad fact :(
<ddecator> yofel: i'll try to break my habit and start using that =
<ddecator> =)*
<xsacha> hey guys. is there any way to permanently set webcam settings (as set in v4l2ucp)?
<xsacha> i live in a country where the power supply is 50hz and find i have to continually open v4l2ucp and set frequency to 50hz (it defaults to 60hz)
<KB1JWQ> Anyone found a decent gnome panel applet that they'd recommend? :-)
<KB1JWQ> I'm liking the system monitor.
<FANUM> later people, wine run, catch u later (hopefully there will be some beta action when i get back :)
<xsacha> FANUM: wine run means you're testing wine right? not running to the closest bottle-o\
<FANUM> LOL, no i dont need no stinking windows apps, bottle time
<maccam94> xsacha: what's wrong with that? your computer converts the power to DC. the Hz has to do with the number of frames per second the camera records, not your AC current
<DanaG> Actually, that's not quite the whole story.
<DanaG> Webcams do often have AC Line Noise Compensation".
<DanaG> For example, they'll filter out brightness changes that are timed at 60Hz.
<DanaG> s/For example,//
<xsacha> maccam94, my problem is v4l2ucm settings are not permanent. only for this session. how to make them permanent?
<jimlovell777> I've had a few xorg crashes the past few days and the apport crash tool brings a few questions to mind. If a bug already exists for the problem I had is the collected info still sent if I select "This also affects me"? Also the dialog mentions the gdm logs files *might* contain sensitive info. It would be nice if it elaborated a bit, sensitive could mean username, bookmarks, password lists to everything on your hard drive. The nature of
<ddecator> jimlovell777: no, it's not added to the report if you say it's the same as what you had (no need for identical info). the personal info can be contained in a file added to crash reports, but crash reports are private by default so only a select subset of the community can see the report and make sure those files are removed before it's made public
<xsacha> im just getting plymouthd crashes
<ddecator> xsacha: with the latest build?
<xsacha> from a fresh install, latest update
<ddecator> (of plymouth specifically)
<xsacha> install, -> reload, -> update
<DanaG> xsacha: check if the webcam driver has a module parameter to specify that option.
<ddecator> huh, i thought they fixed most of the issues with plymouth...it's still not showing right for me either though =\
<xsacha> DanaG: webcam driver being v4l2? where do you change parameters?
<DanaG> I mean, in my case, the driver is "uvcvideo"
<xsacha> ddecator, it doesnt seem to affect me. i dont notice anything different. it just tells me it crashed every boot
<DanaG> bummer, no module parameters.
<ddecator> xsacha: that's odd...have you checked if it's reported on launchpad yet?
<DanaG> hmm, I wonder if you can twiddle gstreamer options to get the parameter auto-set.
<xsacha> isnt there some config file for v4l2? oh DanaG my driver is uvcvideo too
<jimlovell777> ddecator: Thanks for the info. I know what's contained in a crash reports varies wildly based on what crashed but in this instance, any idea what could be in the files? I could see where logs with ip traffic and mac address might be iffy but I can't figure it out for xorg. I'm curious more than anything, not overly concerned.
<akav> and here I was all excited to install 10.04 on a notebook I just got...
<DanaG> hmm, I use guvcview.
<xsacha> i just find it odd that the v4l2 control panel settings aren't permanent. i dont see any reason why they wouldnt be. they even have a reset to default button
<akav> but beta 1 comes tomorrow?
<DanaG> my webcam has "macro" mode, where you can hold something about 2.5 inches away and it's in focus.
<ddecator> jimlovell777: your password and account numbers are two of the major possibilities
<ddecator> akav: should
<xsacha> DanaG: mine has autofocus (and it works for things only 1 inch away).. but only with the windows software
<DanaG> mine's a manual toggle both here and in Linux.
<DanaG> oh, check out guvcview.
<xsacha> ok
<DanaG> not sure if the settings it makes are persistent, though.
<akav> that explains why the wiki has a dead link to releases.ubuntu.com
<xsacha> i have a quickcam pro 9000 by the way
<DanaG> er, "both here and in Windows"
<ddecator> jimlovell777: although the most sensitive info is usually contained in one file while only a few people can access when absolutely necessary. other private info can be contained in the stacktraces, so depending on what caused the crash, some passwords can get included in the report
<xsacha> ok guvcview has a few more options.. frame rate was set at only 25??
<ddecator> jimlovell777: s/one file while/one file that
<DanaG> Framerate and resolution tend to be inversely proportional.
<xsacha> max resolution is only 960x720?
<DanaG> I can do 1600x1200...  but only about 0.5 fps. =þ
<xsacha> my webcam can do 1600x1200 at 15 fps on windows.. and 960x720 at 30 fps
<DanaG> hmm. maybe there are some bugs going on, then.
<xsacha> and my program that i developed seems to allow this when i specify these settings manually
<xsacha> but guvcview only reports 15 fps max for 960x720
<xsacha> and no higher res
<DanaG> Weeeeird.
<xsacha> is there a way to force it higher in guvcview?
<DanaG> hmm, try guvcview --help
<xsacha> ohh i changed video input from mjpg to yuyv and it now shows 1600x1200
<xsacha> but now i get: VIDIOC_S_FORMAT - Unable to set format: Input/output error
<DanaG> ah, -v helps.
<jimlovell777> ddecator: lol I half thought you were joking at first. Not a biggie though thanks for answering the question ;)
<KB1JWQ> There a decent way to get the background image to randomly change to images from a specified directory?
<xsacha> and i cant open the program to fix it.. im stuck lol
<DanaG> verbose.
<DanaG> there's a .guvcviewrc file
<ddecator> jimlovell777: no problem =)
<xsacha> in windows im pretty sure it is not yuyv or mjpg but something else
<ddecator> avi?
<xsacha> no.. similar to rgb
<DanaG> bgr, perhaps?
<anichols> Is there a way to make a lucid-alpha-3 live USB?  I tried making a Live USB earlier with UNetbootin, but after I got it up and running, the entire computer crashed out within 30 seconds...couldn't even try the install process.
<xsacha> anyway it doesnt let me choose anything else in guvcview :(
<KB1JWQ> Nevermind, found a soution.
<ddecator> anichols: the usb startup creator in ubuntu worked for me
<anichols> ddecator: No such utility here...how do I install it?
<rww> anichols: install the usb-creator package
<xsacha> DanaG: ok now i cant open any webcam program :( even when i changed the config file back to using mjpg. it keeps trying to use yuyv. i even tried deleting the config file
<DanaG> try guvcview --help
<ddecator> anichols: what version of ubuntu are you running? it's installed by default since at least karmic
<DanaG> there are command-line parameters to force stuff.
<rww> ddecator: (since exactly karmic. I had to check for someone earlier :)
<anichols> ddecator: I'm in hardy at the moment.  Been sticking with LTS versions.
<rww> anichols: usb-creator isn't in Hardy's regular repository, you'd need to enable hardy-backports
<anichols> ddecator: How do I install that package?  sudo apt-get install usb-creator?
<ddecator> anichols: it's in the hardy backports repo
<xsacha> DanaG: ahh i had to reconnect my camera to reset it
<rww> ubottu: backports | anichols
<ubottu> anichols: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<anichols> ddecator: rww: hardy backports repo = ?
<rww> anichols: see the link ubottu just sent you
<anichols> It's like learning DOS all over again. *laughs*
<ddecator> ubottu: backports > anichols
<ubottu> anichols, please see my private message
<ddecator> rww: that will send him the message ;)
<ddecator> yofel: aptitude wanted to remove openoffice =(
<anichols> I'm reading it, however it's not exactly telling me what I need to do. *mutters and starts bashing at the keyboard*
<yofel> ddecator: did you by chance try to install openclipart-openoffice.org?
<ddecator> yofel: no. i just used "sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" and in order to upgrade the held-back packages it wanted to remove several packages, including openoffice
<xsacha> DanaG: is it just that the linux driver doesnt expose the other video formats like rgb3?
<DanaG> hmm, I'm not sure.
<DanaG> maybe google for <webcam model> and "v4l"
<anichols> Which of these backports do I need to install to get usb-creator to be recognized by apt-get?
<ddecator> anichols: universe, if you're going to enable the whole repo
<anichols> ddecator: Which I'm not seeing on this list.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/
<anichols> ddecator: Am I even look in the right area here, or just wasting my time trying to figure this out instead of wasting a CD-R on an alpha version of Lucid?
<ddecator> anichols: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/usb-creator
<yofel> ddecator: you would have to find out which package it is then, try to run the curses interface, press shift+u, then e for examine if it tells you that there are conflicts
<ddecator> yofel: ...right
<anichols> ddecator: Thank you
<ddecator> anichols: no problem =)
<xsacha> DanaG: so whenver i reconnect camera or reboot computer, the settings are reset no matter what (even overrides config file)? very annoying.
<anichols> ddecator: I can get frustrated very easily...especially when it's got to be 90 degrees in here, at midnight, after a very early morning. *laughs*
<DanaG> hmm, what's a good, easy web page editor thingy to use?
<ddecator> anichols: lol, understandable
<DanaG> openoffice fails -- images don't size correctly or wrap correctly.
<anichols> ddecator: How do I access it now that I've installed it?
<anichols> ddecator: Purely command line?
<anichols> ddecator: Nevermind, I got it running.
<ddecator> anichols: System > Administration > Startup Disk Creator
<anichols> ddecator: Create a USB startup disc == Startup Disk Creator
 * anichols feels really stupid right now.
<ddecator> anichols: might say different things depending on the version, haha
<DanaG> ah, kompozer
<DanaG> weird... sometimes when my system is under heavy CPU load, it'll generate a SATA bus error (audible indication is CD drive resetting).
<anichols> DanaG: I just use Text Editor for manipulating html files.
<DanaG> argh, kompozer fails even worse than openoffice.
<DanaG> It won't even let me put a picture "centered" with text wrapping above and below.
<DanaG> Openoffice tries... but it doesn't work in the browser.
<DanaG> KompoZer.... doesn't even try.
<DanaG> And it uses pixels, which makes things not dpi-independent.
<DanaG> weird... removing the image and re-adding it fixed it.
<DanaG> wow, kompozer has really bad UI.
<DanaG> triple-click in a paragraph box... it opens a "properties" window UNFOCUSED.
<nishanth> does any one know how to fix the left click when working the flash  player
<DanaG> oh, and backspacing over paragraphs moves the editing cursor around seemingly randomly.
<harisund> hey guys, apparently pastebinit package has a bug in Karmic that is fixed in Lucid. How do I get this package in karmic without having to upgrade anything else or my entire machine?
<yofel> nishanth: there should be a pretty large bug on launchpad for it with a workaround, don't remember the bug number though
<yofel> nishanth: ah, should be bug 410407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree "Clicking on items in Flash player does nothing [READ DESCRIPTION]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<yofel> google to the rescue...
<DanaG> oh, and I'll click in the middle of a line, and it will start typing on the LINE ABOVE!
<harisund> Any suggestions on getting a package from Lucid to be installed in Karmic?
<yofel> harisund: install the package and it's dependencies and pray to god you don't break anything
<harisund> yofel: You mean by downloading a .deb file? Where do I find the .deb files?
<yofel> harisund: packages.ubuntu.com
<harisund> Thank you! I will do that now .. also, could you explain what 'backports' are?
<yofel> harisund: btw, *which* package do you want to install?
<yofel> harisund: an backports are updated packages from a newer release built for an older release
<yofel> s/an/and
<harisund> pastebinit <-- Which doesn't exist in the webpage you showed (it only shows there's a package for karmic .. and that has a bug which renders it useless pretty much)
<yofel> harisund: that's odd, pastebinit 0.11.2-1 should be in karmic/universe
<harisund> oh never mind, it exists in Lucid. I am going to try it now.
<yofel> ah
<harisund> 1.0-0ubuntu3: all exists in Lucid .. so would this be 'backported' to karmic?
<yofel> harisund: no, backported would be actually built for karmic and available in karmic-backports
<harisund> hmmm so my best bet would be to download this .deb and go ahead and install it?
<yofel> harisund: well, installing pastebinit from lucid in hardy should work if it doesn't require an updated python-configobj
<yofel> s/hardy/karmic
<harisund> haha yeah ... I just wish there was a better, cleaner way that's al
<yofel> harisund: not really, if anything it would be to get the lucid source and build the package for karmic
<yofel> harisund: but for pastebinit just try to install the package, should work
<harisund> :)
<QueenZ> Hi
<QueenZ> Why was Beta 1 delayed?
<ddecator> we don't know the exact reason
<yofel> QueenZ: here's what we know https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/000695.html
<QueenZ> ddecator: that's sad
<ddecator> yofel: do you just have the link at the ready at this point? ;)
<QueenZ> haha
<yofel> ddecator: I'll keep the page open in firefox until beta is released so I can c&p it :P
<ddecator> yofel: you'll probably be up a while then =p
<QueenZ> should be added to topic
<yofel> QueenZ: that would make the topic too long and the message in the topic is enough usually
<QueenZ> oh ok
<sulle> How can i install lucid lynx through the terminal?
<yofel> sulle: do you mean text-mode install from the cd or upgrade?
<sulle> upgrade
<sulle> dont have the cd, i have the netbook remix installed.
<yofel> sulle: GUI: 'sudo update-manager -d' CLI: 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d', for the netbook remix  you should use update-manager I think
<sulle> it only says that i got the newest release. but i dont have the version that i can see screenshots of on the net while searching for lucid lynx. I dont know if you understand what i am meaning.
<Some_Person> Lucid just crashed and the partition is screwed up
<yofel> sulle: what does 'lsb_release -rd' in a terminal tell you?
<sulle> I have the netbook remix version, but i just want the lucid lynx desktop version.
<Some_Person> GParted in my karmic install says "Unable to detect filesystem!"
<Some_Person> It's detected as an "unknown" partition
<Some_Person> How do I fix this?
<yofel> sulle: can't help you then, I don't know how to switch between netbook and desktop
<sulle> Okok, thanks alot annyways yofel :)
<yofel> Some_Person: o.O, what's the partition supposed to be? ext4? and are you sure you're trying to mount the right device?
<Some_Person> ext4
<Some_Person> Yes, it's the right device
<yofel> Some_Person: hm, you could try it to mount it with '-t ext4' or try to fsck.ext4 it first
<Some_Person> thank you! fsck.ext4 seems to have fixed it
<lunks> So, where can I find more about Lucid besides those links at the topic? I've read them already
<lunks> Like 'Will there be a new skin?' or smth like it.
<Linux000> lunks: the ui freeze is in effect, so the default theme will stay, but you can always use your own
<ddecator> the default themes are still in development though
<lunks> Linux000, sure, that was just an example. I just would like to know if there's an website citing some new features, or anything.
<neatchee> Would anyone be able to help figure out why I can't seem to access my win7 samba share?
<Linux000> lunks: None that I know of
<Linux000> neatchee: I'll try
<Linux000> neatchee: What's the problem?
<neatchee> Linux000: smbclient -L //win7_IP_here/ gives me session request to win7_IP_here failed (Called name not present)
<neatchee> it can read the sharenames just fine
<yofel> lunks: there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ and the links on that page, but the beta release page would be a better source of information once  it's out
<Linux000> Hmm... How did you set up the share on win7? could it a security issue?
<lunks> Thanks, yofel! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/TechnicalOverview was the link. :D
<lunks> Can I install menume on 9.04?
<Linux000> neatchee: How did you set up the share on win7? could it a security issue?
<lunks> MeMenu, actually. :>
<neatchee> Linux000, doubtful.  Even with no shares set up in win7, that should at least give me a successful connection result
<neatchee> that command isn't trying to access a particular share volume, it's just trying to connect to the smbserver
<Linux000> lunks: no I've tried to, MeMenu is only in the Lucid Repo's
<lunks> Linux000, is it cool as it sounds?
<lunks> Linux000, I may try 10.04 when beta is out
<Linux000> neatchee: Well, if it isn't a security issue, I'm out of help, I use win7 as a client, ubuntu as server
<Linux000> lunks: Belive it or not, I upgraded to 10.04 in alpha just to try it, when it works, it's great, I still have issues with it
<neatchee> Damn :\
<lunks> Linux000, great to hear it's great! :D What issues did you encounter when using it?
<lunks> neatchee, I usually try setting up RDP first, then when I'm successful and positively sure I can access the Windows machine, I try setting shares
<Linux000> lunks: sometimes it randomly sets my status as offline, and I can't change it.
<ddecator> Linux000: what sets your status as offline?
<lunks> neatchee, but yeah, most of the times it's easier to use WinSCP on the otherside, SSH is great for anything. Blame smb. :P
<Linux000> ddecator: MeMenu
<ddecator> that's odd...
<ddecator> Linux000: fully up-to-date i'm guessing?
<neatchee> lunks: i'm RDP'd in right now :P
<Linux000> Yes, excluding the beta, that wasn't released
<lunks> neatchee, install winscp and be happy. :)
<ddecator> strange, i've never had that
<Linux000> Glad to see I'm the only one
<lunks> Winscp+SSH is much better than smb@linux+windows
<yofel> if you have ssh running you can also just use filezilla and sftp...
<yofel> I think there was an issue with nautilus and password protected smb shares I think. The only samba share I have here is on a linux box and works fine
<lunks> I have the exactly same setup as neatchee, but it wasn't working before for some reason. Now it does, and I didn't change anything, apparently.
<neatchee> lunks: winscp doesn't help me -_-; i need the win7 box to be the server
<leifw> so what's the deal with the beta build?
<leifw> broken somehow?
<yofel> leifw: seems so
<leifw> :/
<yofel> leifw: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/000695.html
<leifw> ahh, just extra checking
<leifw> that's nice, actually
<FANUM> yofel: u having problems with samba?
<yofel> FANUM: not me, neatchee has issues
<neatchee> FANUM: can't seem to get ubuntu to connect to a share on a win7 box
<neatchee> and all the documentation i've found is for setting up a samba server on linux
<neatchee> instead of the other way around
<FANUM> but you are trying to use the IP instead of the hostname?
<neatchee> correct
<neatchee> and wow
<neatchee> Places -> Connect to Server... -> Windows share actually works
<lunks> What do you use to manage contacts on Ubuntu?
<neatchee> but any other method (smbclient from terminal, smb://IP_or_hostname/)
<neatchee> doesn't work
<neatchee> that's rather strange
<FANUM> take a look here http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/75-63-windows-samba-issue
<neatchee> FANUM: IP works from Connect to Server dialog, hostname does not
<neatchee> and from that i got the proper working format for doing it direct from nautilus: smb://username@ip.add.re.ss/sharename
<FANUM> yea that should be correct.
<FANUM> i know there are some issues (and were with vista too) that may of not been resolved yet
<neatchee> yeah but shouldn't smb://ip.add.re.ss/sharename expose a login prompt?
<FANUM> yes
<neatchee> yeah, it doesn't lol
<FANUM> unless its in your keyring
<neatchee> i'll submit a bug report on all this tomorrow
<FANUM> yea, have u searched for one already? to save someone having to mark it a dupe?
<neatchee> yup
<neatchee> only a few samba related issues up right now
<neatchee> and none of them are related to samba client
<FANUM> ok, yea i would post that as soon as possible
<neatchee> tomorrow, when i can think and type coherently lol
<FANUM> lol
<Fudge> hi, I believe I may have found a problem when reutrning from suspend and authenticating
<ddecator> Fudge: and what is that?
<hifi> probably the old alpha 3 bug
<Fudge> when i turn machine back and get the dialog box up to authenticate, it says ehecking and nothing else. does not return me back to my gnome session
<hifi> thats known and fixed I believe
<Fudge> yes it is alpha3, havnt upgraded to beta yet :)
<Fudge> ah thats fantastic, very glad :)
<hifi> please upgrade before reporting
<mgalas> hey fudge...
<Fudge> I apolagize, I did come in last night to ask about it though for me that was the 18th and the beta may have already been released therefore prob could have ben told same thing. Could you please verify beta has fixed the issue?
<Fudge> hi mgalas
<mgalas> where are you getting you're beta?
<mgalas> i've looking allover 4 it
<hifi> is running update-manager that hard after installing a snapshot
<rww> mgalas: it isn't out yet
<ddecator> the .iso isn't
<Fudge> hifi, I am throttled and am not using direct lucid, it is anothe rproject
<ddecator> technically, if you have lucid installed and up-to-date, you're kind of running beta now =p
<hifi> ah
<Fudge> we in Australia get throttled to 64kb if go over download limit per month
<mgalas> yawn!
<hifi> that sucks, bad
<Fudge> its not up to date as it was breaking screen reading modules, how ever that is not related to lucid it is a maintainer issue
<Fudge> hifi mate it does indeed, upped from 60 to 100gig plan hopeully that helps
<hifi> you easily forget even still people actually use dialup when you've used unlimited DSL for years
<ddecator> i'm finally getting my grandma off of dialup
<peanutsguy> well... night 2 u all...
<peanutsguy> 12:45 am in mexico...
<hifi> here 3G has practically replaced dialup
<ddecator> 1:45am here and still going =)
<ddecator> hifi: where is here?
<hifi> finland
<ddecator> cool =)
<Linux000> ddecator: where is here?
<ddecator> Linux000: chicago
<Linux000> ddecator: My computer thinks I'm there right now, ubuntu setup doesn't have texas*groan*
<DanaG> ugh, kompozer continually steals focus any time the mouse moves over it.
<DanaG> And it in fact moves itself in front of all other windows!
<Fudge> hifi i have adsl2 plan 20mps but only get 10down and they still throttle to dialup speed
<ddecator> Fudge: is that for everyone?
<Adelante> so, what about beta1? how soon?
<ddecator> yes, soon
<ddecator> tomorrow (or today, depending where you are)
<Adelante> i'am waiting...
<Fudge> typically a throttle speed in australia is 64kb, business plans can get 128kb. some isp's have better plans at higher cost how ever. Others you pay for the excess and retain speed and some like mine you can purchase data blocks but I used the 4gig I bought in two days and it cost me a rip off price of 20aud bout 17usd at a guess
<ddecator> yah 4 gigs can go quick, haha
<ddecator> Adelante: this is all we know about the beta delay: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/000695.html
<balas> whats the best working soundchipset for lucid ?
<balas> just works
<balas> and well
<balas> can anyone recommened a very nice sound chipset for ubuntu ?
<balas> lucid
<ddecator> what i have works, although i'm not sure what it is...you could check the wiki for supported hardware
<balas> i have an ALC888 i was hoping for better for a single green analog plug
<Fudge> it would be so cool if someone wrote an add in module for gnome volume control providing a graph eq
<ddecator> balas: not sure if this is the kind of thing you are looking for: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<balas> thanks
<perscitus> uh. No beta1 release?
<solid_liq> uh
<solid_liq> I'm guessing it's just not quite out to mirrors yet
<ddecator> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/000695.html
<ddecator> perscitus: ^
<perscitus> darn it. i was hoping to test in vbox
<perscitus> I cant do it on machine til ATI driver release
<ddecator> not much longer =)
<perscitus> Think ATI will release ontime?
<solid_liq> hrm, I really need to report a critical issue before the release
<ddecator> idk what the status is, but i'm sure if there is trouble with ati then it's getting a good amount of attention from devs
<ddecator> solid_liq: critical issue?
<perscitus> solid_liq,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/506656 ?
<solid_liq> ddecator, my laptop, running 10.04 daily, hangs at random times (core i5 proc with its integrated Intel GMA GPU)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 506656 in fglrx-installer "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in FatalError() (dup-of: 494699)" [Medium,In progress]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 494699 in fglrx-installer "Does not support current Lucid kernel (2.6.32) or xserver (1.7)" [Critical,Fix committed]
<solid_liq> as in, complete lockup where I have to hold the power button for 5 seconds to shut it off
<ddecator> is that bug report it?
<solid_liq> ddecator, huh?
<ddecator> solid_liq: the bug report that perscitus mentioned and ubottu displayed
<solid_liq> ddecator, no
<perscitus> ddecator,   yours is Intel though
<ddecator> solid_liq: have you checked launchpad to see if it has been reported?
<solid_liq> ddecator, I'm trying, but it's hard to search for
<ddecator> solid_liq: best method is using google: "site:bugs.launchpad.net <search terms>"
<perscitus> oh oh. solid_liq  ATI bug is fixed
<perscitus> solid_liq,   bug 494699
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494699 in fglrx-installer "Does not support current Lucid kernel (2.6.32) or xserver (1.7)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494699
<solid_liq> I don't have ATI
<rww> perscitus: so fglrx theoretically works on lucid now?
<rww> s/now/after beta unfreeze/
<perscitus> rww,   just comment
<perscitus> last comment oops
<ddecator> rww: might not be on the mirrors yet, but it should be out soon
<perscitus> So it end up in  beta updates then i guess
<ddecator> or they might add that just before releasing the beta
<ddecator> if it affected a lot of people, that could have been part of why they delayed the release
<rww> ddecator: it's coming out post-beta1, according to the bug
<ddecator> rww: gotcha. my comp is really slow right now so i haven't looked at any of these reports =p
<solid_liq> well, I just disabled compiz to see if that will fix the problem
<perscitus> ddecator,  Alberto Milone  wrote 15 hours ago; have uploaded a new driver but it will be available only after the beta freeze (i.e. after beta 1 is released). In other words, you'll get it soon.
<ddecator> well there you do
<ddecator> s/do/go
<perscitus> so, i could do dist upgrade around beta3 and be fine
<solid_liq> ddecator, you forgot the closing '/' ;)
<perscitus> oops beta2
<ddecator> solid_liq: you all know what i mean =p
<solid_liq> :P
<ddecator> hey kermiac
<perscitus> Branding doesnt appear til RC though
<kermiac> hey ddecator :) how're u going mate?
<ddecator> kermiac: good, finally finished my finals this morning so i can get back to bug work and getting songbird to build =). how have you been?
<kermiac> awesome :) I'm great - it's friday afternoon so no more work for 2 whole days, lol
<ddecator> pffft, almost 3am here =p
 * kermiac looks through the backscroll
<fonseg> according to LucidReleaseSchedule, Licid Beta1 land on March 18. Why i still don't see it any where?
<ddecator> fonseg: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/000695.html
<ddecator> kermiac: mostly people asking about that =p
<perscitus> ddecator,   beat me to it
<perscitus> DOH
<ddecator> perscitus: haha, i'm just ready for everyone to ask that =p
<perscitus> Or just redirect people to the /topic
<ddecator> i thought they weren't adding it to the topic...
<ddecator> oh hey, look at that, haha
 * ddecator -crosses fingers hoping that splite builds-
<perscitus> ddecator,   just keep mailing list link handy if they ask why
<ddecator> perscitus: i'm making sure not to copy anything else, haha
<ddecator> although i'm getting some sleep after this build either fails or finishes
<ddecator> and it failed...
<perscitus> What build
<ddecator> i'm trying to get songbird to build for lucid. it won't be in the repos, but if i can get it patched then we can possibly add it for 10.10. at the very least we want to update the ppa so it works with lucid
<ddecator> i'm going to have to record the build log and sift through it...tomorrow though, i'm not staying up another half hour just for that, haha
<ddecator> night all
<Ian_Corne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<hsunda3> Before I upgrade, is there medibuntu / partner repos for Lucid with the same packages available in karmic? Such as ubuntu-restricted-extras, sun java/acrobat reader/flash plugins etc?
<rww> hsunda3: sun java is in partner in lucid, flashplugin-installer is in multiverse, I assume ubuntu-restricted-extras still is too.
<rww> yes, it is
<hsunda3> Good. Thanks :D
<rww> as far as acrobat reader, I don't see it, though I don't know where it was in Karmic, so...
<hsunda3> ugh
<hsunda3> I knew it was too good to be true.
<rww> hsunda3: it might still be there, I'm not omniescent :)
<hsunda3> hmm
<CosmiChaos> my 8600gts 16x on nforce 630i 16x pci express still is only at bus type 4x :((((( any idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/397463/
<Hew> Hi. Trying to access a particular file causes the process accessing it to freeze up. When trying to copy it, nautilus reports "Error splicing file: Input/output error". HDD usage seems to freeze 100% on it, and CPU time goes 100% IOWait. Any ideas how to debug this? I'm running ext4 and ecryptfs.
<BUGabundo_remote> bRoas
<rye> Hew, are there any messages in dmesg?
<Hew> rye, yea looks like a whole heap (I always forget to check dmesg..), I'll try copying again to isolate them.
<nhaines> Hew: sounds like a bad drive.  I'd check the SMART status.
<Hew> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/397686/
<Hew> nhaines, the drive is a brand new 1.5TB Seagate. I don't expect it to be a drive issue.
<rye> sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
<rye> Hew, please, make a backup of the drive first
<Hew> will do
<Hew> I already have a few backups from fairly recently since this is a fresh install with alpha 3
<rye> because something is definitely wrong at the low level, be it a drive or controller, but that's not ecryptfs issue, it does not touch the hardware parts directly for them to start emitting such errors
<Hew> FYI this file is a partially downloaded one using bittorrent
<nhaines> Hew: I do level 2 tech supprt for Western Digital.  :)
<Hew> nhaines, I'll prepare for the criticism of choosing Seagate this time :P
<nhaines> I won't suggest a WD Caviar Blue drive ;) but low-level errors are pretty clear-cut.  Could be the drive, or could be the controller.
<Hew> new HDD and new mobo.. ok then.
<litropy> Hi, all. I just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and got a textual interface after grub asking me to log in. I logged in with my account, Iand now I'm in a bash shell.
<litropy> what happened between login and shell:
<rww> litropy: which method did you use to upgrade?
<litropy> 157 packages can be updated
<rye> Hew, the bad thing about the controller is that you might read not the same data you have written - I have lost a whole year of photo data just because I was sure that whatever I write to the drive can be read the same way...
<litropy> rww: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<nhaines> Hew: well, it could be either one.  Try the drive in a known-good system.  If the problem follows the drive, you know the problem.  Try a different SATA cable, as well.  Different SATA port, different power connector from the MB.
<litropy> I got 9 callbacks supppressed
<sulle> Hi, i just installed lucid lynx through windows. And now when i start my computer up again i choose to start ubuntu. But then i get prompted with GRUB. I have tried to google it but cant find the right tutorial. Can annyone please help me out ?.
<rww> litropy: and it's now telling you you have 157 updates? did you get any errors or interruptions during upgrade?
<litropy> ACPI: EC: missing confirmations, switch off interrupt mode
<litropy> just with grub and an unused partition
<Hew> thanks for the help rye and nhaines, I've gtg now but will be back later to test :)
<litropy> rww: just with grub and an unused partition
<nhaines> Hew: best of luck.  :)
<litropy> ACPCI Exception: AE_TIME, returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] 20090521 evregion-424
<NoReflex> hello! I'm having a problem with starting lucid-lynx alpha3 (installer and livecd) on my Dell Inspiron 1520. After about 30-40 seconds I get a screen with colored vertical stripes (white, brown, orange). I can't do anything (Ctrl+Alt+Fx, Ctrl+Alt+Bksp)...My notebook has a nvidia GPU ... can it be caused by the nouveau driver?
<litropy> there are 4 more ACPI errors. I can type them if you like
<rye> NoReflex, try booting with splash disabled... Do you have second display connected?
<NoReflex> rye, I don't have a second display and I tried booting with splash disabled....it showed some boot messages and afterwards I heared the startup sound and the stripes appeared
<litropy> rww: Note: after the reboot dialogue, Update-Manager ran another check for updates. I didn't install them.
<litropy> rww: the initial upgrade had completed.
<czr_> any ideas when the beta1 will hit the interwebs?
<czr_> (yes, I saw the topic)
<rww> czr_: sometime on the 19th
<rye> dell inspiron 1520... hm, could you please try the daily image, not alpha3 ?
<rye> NoReflex, ^
<rww> litropy: weird. I'd probably apply the pending upgrades and reboot, see if that helps
<czr_> rww, which timezone?
<NoReflex> rye, where can I get the daily image>?
<rww> czr_: one of them.
<rww> czr_: it's not a hard and fast deadline :)
<czr_> rww :-).
<rye> NoReflex, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/
<czr_> ah, ok then.
<litropy> rww: what's the command again? sudo apt-get update requires internet and I've got WPA enc.
<czr_> so it might be pushed forward again?
<rww> litropy: "sudo apt-get upgrade" might work, if it already downloaded the packages during install
<rye> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<rye> wow
<rww> czr_: unlikely, but yes, it could be
<czr_> right. I'll wait until tomorrow then.
<NoReflex> rye, downloading now, thank you
<czr_> rww, thanks
<rww> litropy: sorry, during the upgrade to 10.04 **
<litropy> how do I iwconfig a WPA key again? I know for WEP it's just key <key>
<rye> NoReflex, I had such issue with libdrm/kernel mismatch but now I can boot with nouveau and plymouth, well, if the secondary monitor is disconnected
 * BUGabundo_remote will kick the arse of the next person who changes sources and distupgrades.... RTFM
<litropy> rww: they didn't. My wireless NIC is functional.
<litropy> I'll just switch to WEP real quck
<CosmiChaos> my 8600gts 16x on nforce 630i 16x pci express still is only at bus type 4x :((((( any idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/397463/
<litropy> shit
<litropy> now I'm hanging on "wlan-L link becomes ready
<litropy> well that's hilarious
<litropy> I just did a startx
<litropy> and I am UP!!!!!
<litropy> except... shit
<litropy> no touchpad
<elky> litropy, could you cut the fecal language please?
<litropy> sorry elky will do
<elky> thanks
<litropy> yep. no keyboard response. Cold reboot.
<litropy> My router's network is now open (unencrypted) and the router has been reset. Yet I still can't connect to the router wirelessly (timeout), and I do not have an eth interface configured.
<espen77> litropy: is dhcp running on it?
<litropy> After reboot, still no keyboard nor touchpad. My trackball does get USB power (optical) but no response from the computer
<litropy> espen77: dhclient functions, but all packets lost.
<litropy> ap is unassociated
<litropy> also, it seems I now have grub 1.98
<espen77> litropy: ment, is router running dhcp server, but if all packets are lost it is probably not that
<litropy> espen77: I'm fine on this computer, connected to the same router
<espen77> litropy: mac filering?
<espen77> *filtering
<litropy> and I swear ubuntu senses my input attempts, because I see the crash reporter bang after I touch the touchpad. And I'm getting a system beep 15 secs after I let go.
<toto__> hi all
<litropy> espen77: nno MACs filtered.
<litropy> no*
<espen77> litropy: can you see your network in nm?
<MarcoPau> hello guys I upgraded to lucid yesterday but KDE has the exact same look and the resolution seems all like stretched out. any hint?
<litropy> what's the command to check? keep in mind if you're asking about something that loads outside of a bash shell, I can't check
<espen77> litropy: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<litropy> espen77: iwlist wlan0 "No scan results"
<espen77> litropy: did you sudo?
<NoReflex> rye, I tried the current image but no luck...the screen still "freezes"
<litropy> espen77: yes, the network is there after sudo. Yes, I sudo'ed iwconfig and dhclient's cocnfig
<toto__> after upgrade to Lucid, i can't use proprietary driver normally : used but not actived, i try many ways (the activation hangs : Low Screen Resolutions ...) sorry for my bad english thanks)
<espen77> what line u use for iwconfig?
<sulle> Hi, i just installed lucid lynx through windows. And now when i start my computer up again i choose to start ubuntu. But then i get prompted with GRUB. I have tried to google it but cant find the right tutorial. Can annyone please help me out ?.
<rye> toto__, nvidia proprietary driver?
<litropy> iwconfig wlan0 essid mynetwork
<toto__> yes
<litropy> mynetwork is currently unencrypted
<rye> toto__, do you have /usr on a separate partition?
<litropy> for safe measure, ironically
<NoReflex> rye, I posted a picture of the screen  taken with my phone here: http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/210/dsc02751cg.jpg
<espen77> litropy: you need more than that....
<toto__> rye, / swap and /home i made an upgrade-manager (karmic to lucid)
<NoReflex> isn't there an option like safe graphics in lynx anymore? or an option to use the old nv instead of nouveau?
<litropy> espen77: like enc off? tried that as well
<litropy> espen77: wlan0 is already in managed mode
<toto__> rye, update-manager sorry ...
<NoReflex> like a boot parameter nouveau=off?
<sulle> annyone here have an idea to what i can do?
<espen77> litropy: try appending channel auto ap any rate auto modu auto
<litropy> espen77: setting modulation failed. Took that out of the command. Now: same result
<espen77> litropy: and with commit at the end?
<litropy> commit?
<espen77> litropy: yes
<espen77> sulle: it just say grub and nothing else?
<litropy> I don't know what you mean, and I want to apologize about that.
<espen77> litropy: append commit to the end of your iwconfig line, some cards need this
<litropy> espen77: SET failed.
<rye> toto__, could you please paste the output of mount command to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<litropy> espen77: if it would be easier to config my NIC and connect directly to the modem for the update, I'd be willing to do that. But I don't know where to start
<toto__> rye: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/397710/
<rye> toto__, could you please run "mount" command in the terminal and paste the output of that command to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<toto__> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/397712/
<toto__> since i can't boot on sda2 (vista) but it's not a problem finally :)
<litropy> espen77: after each reboot, after iwconfig wlan0 [args] I get: [ 242.596144] ADDRCONF[NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<NoReflex> rye, still here?
<litropy> after [enter] I get my bash prompt back.
<litropy> espen77: sudo*
<espen77> litropy: sec let me check if my recovery card has a script...
<litropy> espen77: and once again I did get ACPI errors upon the initial reboot after the upgrade
<rye> NoReflex, d/l daily to see whether my nv is broken the same way
<litropy> This is on an asus 1005-ha pux
<koltroll> !daily koltroll
<espen77> litropy: this works here "/etc/init.d/networking restart" "iwconfig wlan0 essid Yuna mode managed channel auto ap auto key [1] 11223344" "dhclient wlan0
<espen77> litropy: all commands in sudo -i, havent tried just sudo
<NoReflex> rye, I tried daily as well... the screen image changed a bit but it still freezes
<NoReflex> rye, I posted a picture of the screen  taken with my phone here: http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/210/dsc02751cg.jpg
<rye> NoReflex, yes, i have seen that, I am downloading the daily image to burn it and see whether it fails the same way on my hw
<NoReflex> rye, ok  - got it
<litropy> espen77: interfaces configured okay, no errors on iwconfig, all run sudo -i, still no response
<rye> NoReflex, but frankly speaking, something is really broken w/ plymouth/nouveau right now
<litropy> espen77: router is configured for auto dhcp, no mac filtering, no DHCP reservations
<rye> but 1520 has a different hw from mine..
<rye> NoReflex, so when you start w/o splash enabled, plymouth is not showing but the X startup is broken, right?
<litropy> espen77: and router is visible. iwlist registers it.
<espen77> litropy: hmm strange...i have to admit i rarely connect to wifi by commandline...
<litropy> espen77: interesting: wlan0 has an entry in owconfig, and then there's wlan0:avahi, which is up, multicast, inet addr: 169.x.x.x bcast: 169.x.x.x mask: 255.255.0.0
<litropy> iwconfig*
<litropy> and wlan0 has an inet6 addre
<litropy> I'm assuming that's ipv6
<NoReflex> rye, what is plymouth?
<espen77> litropy: 169 is auto config ip, it is not connected....try ifconfig wlan0 down && iwconfig wlan0 down
<rye> NoReflex, graphical boot application, replaced usplash
<NoReflex> rye, when I start without splash and quiet it show boot messages and then the freeze screen appears...I can't see any errors
<NoReflex> but I do hear the startup sound...so it must be doing something
<espen77> litropy: then try setting your wlan card and then iwconfig wlan0 up
<rye> NoReflex, nouveau has replaced nv driver in Lucid Lynx, probably your hw is not properly initialized and therefore the system thinks that it displays everything properly, no hw lock-up is created, and gdm plays the login sound
<litropy> espen77: it's down. there's no iwconfig down
<litropy> oh wow
<litropy> looks like I might be registering my NIC now
<litropy> for some reason
<litropy> wait pan0 is something else
<litropy> bluetooth?
<NoReflex> rye, any ideas what I could try?
<rye> NoReflex, the downside of using VMs for testing only is that no DVD/CD-RWs at home :-/
<litropy> yep that's bluetooth
<litropy> I just enabled my eth0 NIC in the BIOS
<litropy> about to try that
<rye> NoReflex, nm, found :)
<rye> wow, brasero runs w/ indicator applet
<rye> cute!
<litropy> there she goes
<litropy> eth0 connected like a charm
<litropy> did a apt-get update then apt get upgrade
<rye> toto__, ok, could you please describe in more detail how the boot procedure goes?
<NoReflex> rye, "nm"?
<NoReflex> like in network-manager?
<rye> NoReflex, nevermind (or network-manager, depending on the context:)
<rye> ok, got it burned, now time to reboot
<NoReflex> rye, ok, and thank you for helping me
<toto__> rye, normally except Low Screen Resolutions if i install by hangs method, some errors (i forgot lines) at first but it's ok and i can run glxgears with system's drivers
 * rye is now reconnecting from another location, main system is being booted with live
<toto__> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/397741/
<rye> toto__, [   14.017687] [drm] Initialized nouveau 0.0.15 20090420 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0
<rye> toto__, yup, nouveau driver is there
<toto__> rye: it's nvidia-current ? we must change xor.conf 'nvidia' driver ?
<litropy> Okay all, I've fully upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04. Upon reboot, I still get a text login, then a bash prompt. Upon startx, GNOME does load, however my keyboard, and touchpad are unresponsive. They are enabled in the BOIS. On my Asus 1005HA, pressing the disable/enable touchpad button does no good. Crash Reporter can be seen in the bar on top.Ethernet works. My optical trackball lights when...
<litropy> ...it's plugged in. And I get a periodic system beep  (unless that's my HD jolting)
<litropy> Upon the initial reboot, I got ACPI errors.
<litropy> (after the initial upgrade)
<nbound> aww man beta delayed :(
<rye> toto__, no, kernel modules are not blacklisted
<nbound> it already is 19/3/10 here! :P
<rye> toto__, well, they are blacklisted but for some reason blacklist does not work
<nbound> 2hrs to 20/3/10
<nbound> :(
<nbound> does anyone know of anywhere with a torrent newer than the last alpha?
<rye> nbound, !daily ?
<rye> !daily nbound
<nbound> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<NoReflex> rye, I laso thought of the possibility to blacklist nouveau...
<rye> how does one point ubottu at someone?...
<rye> NoReflex, well, in case n... hmmm
<rye> hmmmm
<nbound> theres no daily torrent there??
<rye> i know how to break nouveau from startup
<rye> nouveau.modeset=0
<rye> this disables modesetting and nouveau does not work with modesetting disabled
<rye> i.e. that would fall back to VESA driver
<rye> NoReflex, ^
<nbound> so does anyone know of a torrent newer than the last alpha?
<toto__> rye: just this command ?
<NoReflex> rye, since this is a live cd this would have to work as a boot parameter, right?
<litropy> ::weepysniff::
<rye> NoReflex, yup
<rye> toto__, that would not prevent nouveau from loading to the kernel
<nbound> !metalink
<nbound> :\
<litropy> I really don't know what to do
<nbound> so how do these metalinks work?
<nbound> :s
<toto__> rye, thank you, i boot with this line :)
<nbound> :\
<nbound> :(
<nbound> :'(
<nbound> can someone plz tell me how to use these metalinks?
<NoReflex> nbound, which metalinks?
<nbound> for the daily torrent
<nbound> and why we cant just have a torrent link? :S
<toto__> bye
<nbound> plz
<litropy> okay, it looks like I'm the result of not seeing this first: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343434
<NoReflex> nbound, the torrents seem fine to me...for example: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/alpha-3/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<litropy> "Due to the fact that uploads to the repositories of the active development branch are asynchronous and uncoordinated, dependencies of certain packages may arrive later than the dependent package."
<litropy> crazysauce
<nbound> for the daily, ive been told that there is a daily build torrent
<nbound> which seems to be through this metalink
<nbound> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ <--- see here
<nbound> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20100318/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<nbound> thats where it links to, which is not found
<nbound> ie. error 404
<nbound> but i can only see the metalink as a text file anyway
<nbound> so any ideas?
<nbound> anyone?
<litropy> I'm just going to reinstall 9.10, then carefully update tomorrow. to 10.04
<litropy> nbound, it looks like a hash
<litropy> hang on
<nbound> id just download the iso straight but my connection has a habit of dying after a few hundred mb, and not restarting from where it leaves off
<nbound> that, and torrents are faster
<nbound> <10mins vs 1hr for an iso
<nbound> surely i cant be the first to try and use this "metalink" :\
<litropy> nbound: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.metalink
<litropy> shows http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20100318/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<nbound> which is 404 not found
<nbound> :S
<litropy> ah
<litropy> yeah
<litropy> it's not there
<litropy> someone needs to add the torrent file
<litropy> if you go to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<litropy> and click the latest
<litropy> it brings you back to where you started: the index file of the directory, which just scans the current dir, formats it, then lists the dir contents
<rye> nbound, wget -c http://url/ ?
<litropy> so once again, it's not there
<nbound> rye but its not there apparently?
<rye> nbound, re - the file not being downloaded if that is disconnected
<nbound> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<nbound> 2010-03-19 22:23:11 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<litropy> and yeah
<litropy> here's the actual dir listing
<litropy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/source/
<litropy> where the file should be
<litropy> but it's definitely not there
<litropy> it's weid - not even the 17th's torrent is there
<nbound> hmmm well thats pretty gay :\
<litropy> weird*
<nbound> yeah i tried that too :P
<nbound> someone is slacking off!
<nbound> lol
<rye> nbound, I can send you the link to my host - 10Mbit upload rate
<nbound> would be awesome
<rye> stress-testing the vm server, he-he
<litropy> yaaaawn okay time for sleep. Like I said, downgrading then carefully re-upgrading tomorrow. Cursed Partial Upgrades ...
<nbound> lol
<rye> nbound, w/ daily iso, right?
<nbound> yes plz
<litropy> hmmm
<nbound> should be fast enough from there not to die
<rye> nbound, i386?
<nbound> amd64
<litropy> nbound: is it better to go from 9.10 to the daily?
<nbound> i always do a clean install, but each to their own
<Dr_Willis> actually if you update/upgraded - it would bne the same as the daily i think
<rye> nbound, ok, d/l ing amd64 - 10 minutes pls
<nbound> thank you very much rye :)
<nbound> Dr_Willis, it would
<litropy> i see Dr_Willis. btw, you wouldn't be able to save my partial then full upgrade would you? I got a login screen then a bash shell upon bootup, startx loads gnome but I have no keyboard or mouse even though they're bios enabled, might be because of acpi errors?
<nbound> not even caps/num lights?
<litropy> nbound: let me check
<TheGrammarFreak_> Yo, I have just been trying out compiz with KDE4.4, (is this the wrong place for this), and it doesnt't work. The KDE window decorator just crashes
<litropy> nbound: not even caps light. no num lock light here.
<Dr_Willis> ive had some issues with X not starting properly  also  on my netbook.
<Dr_Willis> but my stuff works.
<litropy> Dr_Willis: any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> TheGrammarFreak_:  from what ive used of kde4.4 - i dont see much need to use compiz with it. It has all sorts of effects on its own
<Dr_Willis> litropy:  Not really
<nbound> its been a while since ive had one doing that on starting X, but id suspect its actually frozen for some reason, if not, then the num and caps light should still work, handled by the bios IIRC
<Dr_Willis> Ive noticed X crashing here when i go to the console via alt-ctrl-F# also
<datag> who knows which Qt version will be final in lucid? 4.6.2 or the not yet released 4.6.3? i'm asking because there is a serious problem with a package using 4.6.2...
<Dr_Willis> check the release schedule and see when the freezed take affect.
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<litropy> Dr_Willis: nbound the thing is, everything else works. And while I can't move my mouse, I get an animated popup that wireless networks are available. And the popup fades in and out without stuttering. I do have a crash bang in my menubar. but I can't see what it says
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> litropy:  ssh in and check logs perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> litropy:  mouse does work on the GDM login?
<TheGrammarFreak_> Dr_Willis, Yeah, but some users, myself included, prefer compiz. More contol, more effects and I prefer the way of engaging effects, like the cube stuff. I haven't been able to recreate that with kwin
<nbound> !litropy, no idea here then
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nbound> oops
<nbound> lol
<nbound> hehe
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I got a CUBE effect in KDE here.
<litropy> Dr_Willis: no GDM. I log in textually.
<litropy> ally. gnome doesn't auto-start as well
<litropy> ugh
<litropy> I'm too tired
<TheGrammarFreak_> So do I, but it's ctrl+f11 to engage it
<datag> can i somewhere see which Qt version is planned for final lucid? currently it's 4.6.2.. I doubt 4.6.3 will make it into it?
<TheGrammarFreak_> I prefer ctrl+alt+click
<litropy> night guys thx for help
<Dr_Willis> datag:  it depends.. if theres big enough issues it could still be added
<Dr_Willis> datag:  from what i read at --->   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<TheGrammarFreak_> Also, is the first beta out yet?
<Dr_Willis> Topic says its due today
<datag> datag: well, at least one package in tree is completely useless with Qt 4.6.2.. i'm going to report the bug later
<TheGrammarFreak_> Yesterday where I am
<datag> argh... Dr_Willis
<nbound> TheGrammarFreak_, pushed back till the 19/3
<TheGrammarFreak_> Ah, ok
<nbound> even tho its almost 20/3 here :P
<TheGrammarFreak_> Lol
<datag> Dr_Willis: where do you see the info about Qt version in the release schedule page?
<datag> Dr_Willis: or did you mean generally
<Dr_Willis> datag:  read about how  freezes work
<TheGrammarFreak_> Will there be anything to allow compiz in Kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> TheGrammarFreak_:  more and more i see gnome and kde fighting each other. :) having both on the same system seems to cause more and more problems lately for me
<datag> Dr_Willis: alright, thanks
<TheGrammarFreak_> I don't want both, I want compiz on KDE
<Dr_Willis> Good Luck  :)
<TheGrammarFreak_> I just can't get the window decoration
<Dr_Willis> window decoration is handled by one of the 3 decorators you can choose from
<Dr_Willis> I thinkits kde-decorator, gtk-decorator and emerald
<TheGrammarFreak_> Ye, I want it to be handled by the KDE one, but it crashed with compiz
<TheGrammarFreak_> Which, if you ask me, is a bug that should be fixed
<Dr_Willis> shouldent most bugs be fixed. :)
<nbound> lol
<TheGrammarFreak_> Yeah, but they're not
<TheGrammarFreak_> How do I go about filing a bug report?
<sobersab1e> hi.
<sobersab1e> how do I change boot default entry with this grub2 ?
<sobersab1e> do I need to run anything after editing /etc/default/grub ?
<JoshuaL> sobersab1e, not sure but i believe update-grub2
<MarcoPau> hello guys, I upgraded to lucid yesterday but KDE has the exact same look as before and the resolution seems all like stretched out. any hint?
<TheGrammarFreak_> drivers?
<MarcoPau> TheGrammarFreak_: radeon
<TheGrammarFreak_> Are they installed?
<TheGrammarFreak_> This is a usual culprit
<MarcoPau> was just checking xorg log, there seems to be somthing wrong
<TheGrammarFreak_> Fix it then
<TheGrammarFreak_> Lol
<MarcoPau> heh, guess somthing slipped out from the upgrade :)
<TheGrammarFreak_> Ye
<MarcoPau> TheGrammarFreak_: well they're installed but xorg loads vesa...
<apavlov> Folks, I had my "Switch Off" gnome applet button disabled (slightly grayed out) after a recent update. I removed it and wanted to re-add, but there is no "Switch Off" applet in the list. Any clues?
<MarcoPau> althou I only have xserver-xorg-video-radeon installed, xorg runs vesa drivers. what am I supposed to do?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Hello, is Lucid already stable enough to be used for daily tasks such as music, mail, movies, browsing?
<jussi01> [BG]ZloboMiR: its not proiduction ready, and if you can cope with possible loss of data and or operation, then I would say yes, but if you have important stuff, then absolutely not.
<[BG]ZloboMiR> well, I am a home user, I just mean is there smo who is using it already and is happy :)
<swoody> [BG]ZloboMiR: I am, and I am :)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> 9.10 with KDE4 broke Amarok, so...
<swoody> of course, I have a backup of all my data that I don't want to lose just in case ;)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I am thinking, how worse it could become :)
<swoody> [BG]ZloboMiR: but I am using gnome, so I can't say anything as to KDE's stability
<[BG]ZloboMiR> well, it does not mess with the fs I guess
<jussi01> [BG]ZloboMiR: as I said, there are still breakages and there maybe some days that you just cant use it, or if something bad goes on then maybe a reinstall, so I wouldnt use it for any important data. however, i do use it at home myself, and its been ok
<swoody> but I've had problems w/ KDE on 'stable' releases :/
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Um, so better wait
<[BG]ZloboMiR> I can't archive my data, no place
<jussi01> [BG]ZloboMiR: I strongly suggest you wait then
<[BG]ZloboMiR> oh well ;)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Meanwhile, any KDE player with media library?
<swoody> [BG]ZloboMiR: do you have under 2GB of data to backup? Might try out UbuntuOne :)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Except Amarok?
<[BG]ZloboMiR> 1TB
<swoody> well, that is a bit more ;) lol
<[BG]ZloboMiR> music and movies
<swoody> you could always take the time, and email them to yourself as attachments ;)
<swoody> I'm sure that wouldn't take too long
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Funny :)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> for music ok
<[BG]ZloboMiR> But movies will need splitting
<jo-erlend> I'm preparing to start making screencasts. If I run a normal live session and then run the installer in fullscreen, will it look exactly like I had chosen the "Install Ubuntu" boot menu option?
<lenios> what do you mean run a normal live session?
<swoody> jo-erlend: I think it would, but have you considered running the 'install' in a VM on your current machine?
<jo-erlend> lenios, ... "try Ubuntu without installing" or whatever the boot menu option is called.
<jussi01> !info bangarang | [BG]ZloboMiR
<swoody> jo-erlend: set it to full-screen, and it should look the same as if you booted the live-cd
<lenios> oh, and then use the installer
<ubottu> [BG]ZloboMiR: bangarang (source: bangarang): Multimedia player with a lightweight interface for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (lucid), package size 324 kB, installed size 1464 kB
<jussi01> [BG]ZloboMiR: more info here: http://bangarangkde.wordpress.com/
<jo-erlend> swoody, great. Thanks.
<swoody> jo-erlend: :)
<jo-erlend> swoody, I have considered running it in a vm, but I think the results will be better if I screencast a "real" install.
<popey> jo-erlend: i usually screencast a vm for http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<[BG]ZloboMiR> jussi01, thanks
<[BG]ZloboMiR> jussi01, I already have one machine on xfce, it is cute
<jo-erlend> popey, using vbox?
<popey> yes
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<swoody> heya BluesKaj :)
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Bangarang is unable to access the Nepomuk Semantic Desktop repository. Media library, rating and play count functions will be unavailable.
<BluesKaj> hi swoody
<swoody> BluesKaj: how's things going?
<jo-erlend> what I think would have been cool, is if we could get an artist to create some nice vignettes using svg or something, so that it's editable for localization, then we could make a common set of screencasts in different languages.
<BluesKaj> fine swoody , and you ?
<jo-erlend> popey, you wouldn't happen to know anyone who could make that happen, would you? :)
<swoody> BluesKaj: oh I can't complain, thank you :)
<popey> jo-erlend: sorry, no
<jo-erlend> popey, that would be cool... Perhaps a mail to a list could inspire someone.
<popey> feel free :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<swoody> popey: have you had any complaints about the videos not playing right on screencasts.ubuntu.com?
<popey> not yet
<popey> comments welcome :)
<swoody> popey: well now you have ;)
<popey> more detail needed
<swoody> popey: I'll have to try the others, but I only get the first 2-3 seconds to play, then it won't play no matter how much I let it buffer
<swoody> running FF 3.6 w/ adobe plugin
<swoody> just checked other flash sites - youtube, slacker.com - and they work fine
<popey> are you watching flash or html5 viewer?
<popey> screenshot would be nice
<swoody> hmm.. may just be tricky... I finally got the ISO video to play, but still not the newest one
<jo-erlend> popey, the screencasts aren't running well on screencasts.ubuntu.com...
<popey> ok, lets take one example..
<popey> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/2010/01/10/Ubuntu_Release_Schedule
<jo-erlend> popey, in the presentation of the timeline for releases, it stopped at 1:23 and I couldn't get it to start over or resume.
<popey> jo-erlend: html5 or flash?
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> html5.
 * popey edits some stuff
<jo-erlend> popey, may I take that screencast and translate it to Norwegian?
<popey> yup
<popey> its all creative commons
<popey> do what you like
<popey> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/license
<jo-erlend> grand.
<popey> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/2010/01/10/Ubuntu_Release_Schedule  pls refresh that and see if it's better?
<jo-erlend> popey, sorry... 1:28 is where it stops, and it seems to be consistent.
<swoody> popey: http://imagebin.org/89526
 * jo-erlend refreshes.
<popey> its serving up a different ogv now
<swoody> popey: http://imagebin.org/89527
<popey> swoody: can you also try refreshing?
<pace_t_zulu> hey y'all
<pace_t_zulu> any word on beta 1?
<soee_> if i may, no problems here on kubuntu 10.04 a3 :)
<pace_t_zulu> i am unable to find it
<popey> thanks soee_
<swoody> popey: clearing cache as well now, refresh didn't help :/
<popey> hmm
<xfact> Do anybody has seen the actual plymouth boot animation or nobody yet (like me)?
<swoody> xfact: I see it on shutdown, not on bootup
<xfact> shwoody, You are lucky, I have not seen it anywhere
<swoody> popey: still same for me :/
<xfact> What is the real problem of plymouth?
<xfact> xplash was much batter
<BluesKaj> xfact, what is plymouth boot animation supposed to look like ? :)
<Jaymac> pace_t_zulu, it has been delayed until later on today
<popey> swoody / jo-erlend can you view it on blip.tv in flash and see if it fails there too?
<swoody> popey: gives me busy/loading icon when I first try to play, and then just nothing after I pause and try to play again
<pace_t_zulu> Jaymac: anywhere i can get info as to the reason for the delay?
<popey> http://blip.tv/play/ge9BgbzUNgA
<swoody> popey: works there :)
<popey> well http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/2010/01/10/Ubuntu_Release_Schedule works fine for me here at work behind a nasty proxy
<nigelb> popey: the audio is a bit too fast
<popey> nigelb: define too fast?
<nigelb> popey: i.e. runs ahead of corresponding video
<nigelb> nothing technically wrong
<Daviey> seems ok for me
<nigelb> popey: for example, when you talk about the codename, video is still showing the date and year release part
<jo-erlend> popey, the audio seems to skip past parts of the video.
<Jaymac> pace_t_zulu, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/000695.html
<jo-erlend> popey, do you know if that video will be easily edited to change the text?
<popey> jo-erlend: i didnt make the video
<popey> jo-erlend: it's my voice with a video that mads made
<BluesKaj> bbl..
<tuga3d> hi all
<tuga3d> what are the main problems with lucid? is it more or less stable?
<tuga3d> i wanted to install it.
<arand_> Jaymac: You got any idea what made them puch it back, Plymouth issues?
<freefall_> Is the beta out yet?
<pace_t_zulu> Jaymac: ty
<popey> freefall_: no
<arand_> tuga3d: Reasonably, I wouldn't _rely_ on it for a system used for more than testing though. Might want to wait for the beta though, since it was delayed to iron out some last minute issues, which presumably was serious enough to warrant a delay.
<freefall_> popey: Do you know when?
<popey> should be today, but you never know, wait till the announcement
<freefall_> OK
<tuga3d> arand_, thanks for the info
<nasso__> does anyone have an eta for beta 1?
<popey> 13:34:29 < popey> should be today, but you never know, wait till the announcement
<Jaymac> arand, not sure
<arand_> What I'm curious is what those issues really where, since I've not heard anything more apart fromm that it was delayed
<Jaymac> nasso__, probably some time today
<arand_> nasso__: Ubuntu releases never have an eta, it's "sometime today, in some arbitrary timezone" ;)
<jo-erlend> is beta1 out yet?
<tuga3d> this reminds me o shrek :)
<Pici> The topic will be updated when its out.
<tgpraveen12> jo-erlend: no
<tgpraveen12> ^^
<jo-erlend> Pici, ah. Great. Thanks.
<[BG]ZloboMiR> Guest
<jazzdog> hi. will this release be lts?
<jo-erlend> yes.
<jazzdog> thx
<jo-erlend> jazzdog, releases in april of even-numbered years are LTS-releases. That's every fourth release.
<jazzdog> i see it will be released on apr29
<jazzdog> i'm waiting to upgrade my 8.04lts :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<BUGabundo_remote> jo-erlend: actually there are NO hard rule for LTS
<BUGabundo_remote> jazzdog: better start testing NOW while u can
<jo-erlend> BUGabundo_remote, really? When did that change?
<BUGabundo_remote> waiting for release, and it will be too late to fix anything
<BUGabundo_remote> jo-erlend: never changed
<BUGabundo_remote> there was never a set date for LTS
<BUGabundo_remote> each time Mark and release team decide if it is gonna be or not a LTS
<BUGabundo_remote> the most recent blog post from Mark, says that 2 years is a good window
<jo-erlend> ...
<BUGabundo_remote> better then 1,5 or 2,5 and not as old as 3y
<BUGabundo_remote> *but* there was, and AFAIK isn't yet, any enforcement rule
<NoReflex> rye: your suggestion with noveau (nouveau.modeset=0) worked like a charm; thanks a lot - I'm writing this messages from Lynx:)
<rye> NoReflex, well, this is a hack
<BUGabundo_remote> cool NoReflex
<rye> just tried to boot latest iso - does not want to boot with 2 displays attached, but no display corruption
<rye> well, it wants but it can't switch to X
<NoReflex> rye: I plan to use NVIDIA's proprietary driver... but I guess I need to leave nouveau.modeset=o in the kernel boot line, right?
<rye> NoReflex, if nvidia proprietary drivers are installed, then there will be some set of rules that will prevent kernel from loading nouveau driver
<NoReflex> will try with and without the nouveau "hack"... but first I got to figure out how to install nvidia's driver. aptitude show nvidia-glx says it's not a real package. should I go with the binary from nvidia's website?
<yofel> NoReflex: install it from jockey
<yofel> NoReflex: and DO NOT USE the nvidia site binary
<Milos_SD> yofel, why not use nvidia site binary?
<yofel> NoReflex: also the new package name is nvidia-current, but just installing the package will neither activate it nor disable nouveau. Jockey takes care of that
<arand_> I find that plymouth drops to textmode whe running nvidia, whereas it works fine with noveau, odd..
<yofel> Milos_SD: because it messes with the ubuntu configuration, is hard to remove and IIRC doesn't work with the alernatives system that the nvidia packages use in lucid
<Milos_SD> I installed that site binary, and works ok ... I need to use that becouse of my custom kernel
<rye> arand_, nvidia proprietary drivers do not support kernel modesetting for plymouth to work, you need to manually enable correct resolution via grub for that to work
<rye> still , that would not be a seamless transition from plymouth to X - nvidia will try to reset resolution,,, well to the same one
<Milos_SD> rye, but when you do that, you don't have TTY's anymore :(
<Milos_SD> I tried that, and ended without tty's
<NoReflex> yofel: thx - installing now
<rye> Milos_SD, hm, not happened to me - missing framebuffer device modules?
<Milos_SD> rye, I don't know... what modules?
<rye> well, i am now using nouveau but missing support for separate screens for 2 separate displays makes hard for me to use my dualscreen setup, i don't need one big display, I need 2 display with 3 workspaces each
<rye> Milos_SD, something like this happened in jaunty.. or intrepid.. not promising that I would be able to find this bug report though :)
<Milos_SD> rye, I did this: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-get-plymouth-working-with-nvidia.html#disqus_thread
<arand_> What makes me the saddest puppy is that the x-crack 3D support nouveau doesn't work for me..
<Milos_SD> but insted of puting 1024x768, I put: 1280x1024x32
<rye> but I want to make sure that lucid release will start up on my machine with both display connected, after that I will return to nvidia-proprietary drivers
<rye> Milos_SD, hm, I used 1280x800@32 don't know whether @/- makes a difference
<Milos_SD> rye, and you have TTY's?
<rye> Milos_SD, I had, definitely
<jazzdog> i want to stick with nvidia proprietary drivers when i will change to lucid. i am an advanced user. can i read somewhere about what issues to look out for?
<Milos_SD> rye, I'll try "@" :)
<pace_t_zulu> i've found a bug in the lucid installer
<arand_> pace_t_zulu: See if it's reported, otherwise "ubuntu-bug ubiquity"
<rye> Milos_SD, vesafb and fbcon, i believe
<rye> Milos_SD, do you have them loaded?
<pace_t_zulu> arand_: it's not the ubiquity bug
<rye> Milos_SD, bug #129910
<rye> hardy :)
<pace_t_zulu> arand_: html markup is showing up where it shouldn't
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 129910 in linux "Blank ttys when using vesafb (vga=xxx)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<rye> Milos_SD, I remember upgrading my machine, getting to X very fast and then I found out that all ttys are empty. That was a little bit scary.
<pace_t_zulu> arand_: http://i44.tinypic.com/29ok1mp.png
<arand_> pace_t_zulu: Well, or whatever project is more appropriate, if you don't know, reporting on ubiquity might be a good start stil..
<pace_t_zulu> arand_: i have an annotated screenshot
<pace_t_zulu> arand_: http://i44.tinypic.com/29ok1mp.png
<Milos_SD> rye, I don't have that modules at all :(
<rye> Milos_SD, since vesafb works you'll just need fbcon to the initrd list and you are good
<Milos_SD> rye, I will need to recompile my kernel today because of some NFS issue I have after upgrade, and I'll see to enable vesafb and fbcon :)
<KB1JWQ> Good morning folks.
<yofel> hey KB1JWQ
<thefish> im getting a grub installation error during installation with lvm, seems similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/lucid/+bug/485604 - anyone have any workarounds?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 485604 in grub-installer "karmic server 64 bit installer fails at GRUB when installing with RAID1" [Undecided,New]
<thefish> ^ i tried running parted /dev/sda set 2 bios_grub on and got an invalid flag error (from installer shell)
<amikrop> Hello, I get access denied here: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<amikrop> Is that normal?
<syk> seeing it isnt released yet
<syk> yes
<TheGrammarFreak_> When is it released?
<syk> maybe later today
<TheGrammarFreak_> What's the hold up?
<syk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/000695.html
<TheGrammarFreak_> Ah
<KB1JWQ> If I'm asking in the wrong place, please slap me down, but why does the new Ubuntu default to Empathy as an IM client?  Historically I've used pidgin, not sure which to go with at this point.
<om26er> should I inform the ops if I get an advertisory message?
<TheGrammarFreak_> Isn't it becasue GNOME defaulted to that?
<Drakeson> I occasionally get a border around the nautilus that draws the desktop. is that to be expected?
<holstein> Drakeson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/507263
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 507263 in nautilus "Light 1px border around desktop" [Low,Fix committed]
<KB1JWQ> om26er: Do tell.
<marenostrum> KB1JWQ: Why "not sure which to go"? Use what you prefer. Info here maybe useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmpathyVsPidginUsability
<KB1JWQ> marenostrum: Thanks.  That's exactly what I was attempting to articulate.  Need coffee. :-/
<om26er> KB1JWQ, done and he got kicked great
<KB1JWQ> om26er: Who's the nick?
<Drakeson> holstein: thanks
<KB1JWQ> om26er: I can arrange for a bit more than a kick, is why I ask. :-)
<om26er> KB1JWQ, Ce_Jkt_Mau in #ubuntu
<MarcoPau> althou I only have xserver-xorg-video-radeon installed, xorg runs vesa drivers. what am I supposed to do?
<KB1JWQ> And gone.
<FunnyLookinHat> Beta 1 running a bit late ?
<om26er> here when the time is 00:00 most releases come that time
<om26er> so 4hours
<swoody> FunnyLookinHat: nope, it was already released, we just didn't want to tell you ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> swoody: haha
<TheGrammarFreak_> Lol
<FunnyLookinHat> Well I thought the 18th was release, not 19th... that's why I was confused...  :)
<swoody> more bandwidth for us :D
<Pici> FunnyLookinHat: See /topic
<FunnyLookinHat> HAH
<swoody> see /topic
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh lol
<KB1JWQ> Should I expect a bunch of updates in apt-get once the beta releases?
<swoody> d'oh, Pici and your fast keyboard :P
<FunnyLookinHat> My IRC client cut it off at "Alpha 3 released:"
<TheGrammarFreak_> Same
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Beta 1 Delayed until 2010-03-19
<swoody> "Alpha  3 released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/Alpha3 | Beta 1 Delayed until 2010-03-19
<Pici> Hows that?
<jpds> Pici: Should say: "Beta 1 delayed until today".
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Beta 1 Delayed until today
<KB1JWQ> Pici: Ooh, and what color should we paint the bike shed? :-D
<Pici> KB1JWQ: :P
<robin0800> KB1JWQ: purple
<KB1JWQ> robin0800: Which answers my empathy vs pidgin question nicely.  Thanks!
<swoody> robin0800: purple is for the Canoe rack, RED is for the bike shed... *sigh*
<Stargaze> hi, I just installed Lucid in Virtual Box and the first (slight) inconvenience is: numerical pad cannot be used
<trism> Stargaze: check out http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=803455 a couple posts down (something about ctrl shift numlock and mouse keys)
<trism> Stargaze: though it is a really old post, so perhaps not related to lucid
<freefall_> How much time until Beta 1 release ?
<janjokela> Hi, does anyone know of a way to boot without plymouth only by passing parameters in the grub selection?
<xzcvczx> freefall_: |<------------------->| that long
<freefall_> still?
<zniavre> :o)
<xzcvczx> freefall_: yes
<swoody> freefall_: every time you ask an hour is added >:|
<swoody> ... and a fairy looses its wings :(
<swoody> loses*
<freefall_> Shit
<swoody> swearing adds two hrs :/
<timc> lol
<freefall_> I am so sorry
<swoody> now we all have to wait 3 more hours... thanks a bunch
<xzcvczx> apologising adds 24 hours
<freefall_> Now what?
<timc> hmm.. appears to be available from softpedia
<timc> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Linux-Distributions/Ubuntu-Lucid-Lynx-53009.shtml
<freefall_> timc: You cant trust softpedia!
<TheGrammarFreak_> Lol
<timc> thought it was a bit weird
<swoody> probably alpha, the 'screenshots' aren't beta for sure
<MarcoPau> I have both xserver-xorg-video-ati and radeon installed but Xorg.0.log says no ati module found, thou /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so is there
<TheGrammarFreak_> Will the beta be much more stable than the alpha?
<Pici> If you've been running the beta and keeping up with updates, then you're already running the beta.
<notlistening> Hi I am running Lucid and do not seem to be getting any update and the system is creaking along is this what everyone else it experiencing?
<TheGrammarFreak_> When will jre show up on lucid?
<TheGrammarFreak_> Or has it, and I'm just missing something?
<espen77> TheGrammarFreak_: jre as in java runtime?
<TheGrammarFreak_> Ye
<TheGrammarFreak_> I didn't find it
<duffydack> openjre is there.. works.
<TheGrammarFreak_> And it wasn't installed with kubuntu-restricted-extras. Unless that's old now
<TheGrammarFreak_> I need the one by sun
<duffydack> its also installed part of ubuntu-restricted-extras
<syk> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<duffydack> sun-java is there... i just checked
<TheGrammarFreak_> Does kubuntu-restriced-extras differ in any way to ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<duffydack> I think its in the partner repo
<espen77> TheGrammarFreak_: default might be set to openjava if u have both
<TheGrammarFreak_> Eh?
<syk> when will the topic be updated?
<Stargaze> what's the package name for control center again?
<Pici> syk: When I see an announcement from the release manager.
<syk> i see
<espen77> TheGrammarFreak_: sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<Okidesu> is there any snd-aloop package for Lucid ?
<Okidesu> ?
<espen77> now working: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<xzcvczx> espen77: thanks
<notlistening> anyone good with make files here?
<duffydack> not authorized with this tracker?  (beta1 torrent)
<BUGabundo_remote> humm
<freefall_> Does this mean that beta 1 is out?
<BUGabundo_remote> where are our OPs?
<NoReflex> should I install mplayer from the Lynx repo or from launchpad? lynx repo says version 1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu15 , https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/mplayer says 1.0~rc3+svn20090904-0karmic5. I want to use mplayer with vdpau...
<BUGabundo_remote> Pici: ping
<Pici> BUGabundo_remote: yes?
<BUGabundo_remote> topic
<BUGabundo_remote> beta1 is out
<BUGabundo_remote> although not all mirrors are still in sync
 * BUGabundo_remote waits for email, for it to be official
<Pici> BUGabundo_remote: I see no announcement.
<rww> "It's out when slangasek says it's out" is the new "It's not out" ;P
<BUGabundo_remote> rww: :p
<BUGabundo_remote> Pici: me neither
<BUGabundo_remote> but the page is there
<Pici> BUGabundo_remote: That doesn't mean that the images are final.
<xzcvczx> and the iso link works
<Pici> The last I saw was that there was still testing being done.
<timc> torrent.ubuntu.com has it
<timc> that count?
<BUGabundo_remote> timc: naaaa
<BUGabundo_remote> only an email from slangasek
<BUGabundo_remote> before that, we are on Fight Club rules
<Pici> Until I see an email to ubuntu-devel-announce or a message from him elsewhere, its not out.
 * BUGabundo_remote hits refresh a few more times... slow mail
<freefall_> HA, there was not any delay because i asked!
<nasso__> ooh. beta1 released. sweet :) installfest tonight!
 * BUGabundo_remote doh
<Pici> BUGabundo_remote: It'll show up here before it gets to your mailbox; https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-March/date.html
<espen77> BUGabundo_remote: The first rule about fightclub...
<BUGabundo_remote> do ppl *really* go crazy for a milestone?
<Stargaze> FYI: dropbox/ubuntu one is very convenient for synchronizing your host & client systems :)
<BUGabundo_remote> Stargaze: and?????
<Stargaze> BUGabundo_remote, i was just sharing my enthousiasm :)
<nasso__> Pici, http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-beta1-desktop-amd64.iso
<rww> BUGabundo_remote: People go crazy for everything :)
<trism> kind of hope this really isn't beta 1 (for desktop i386 anyway) since it is just the daily from yesterday that locks up on boot for me with a nvidia card
<Pici> nasso__: So?
<nasso__> Pici, i call that out. even if they havnt sent an email ut yet
<jpds> nasso__: Please use a mirror.
<BUGabundo_remote> pff
<BUGabundo_remote> lets see how many SMART ppl did what I told them to
<BUGabundo_remote> download daily and not zsync
<nasso__> jpds, mirror doesnt seem to be synced yet
<jpds> nasso__: They are.
<nasso__> jpds, ok. not linked then. will take a closer look
<TheGrammarFreak> I can't remove one of my desktop activities on KDE. Any ideas?
<AnAnt> Beta released yet
<TheGrammarFreak> AnAnt: ye
<AnAnt> URL ?
<Stargaze> AnAnt, an easy way to test Lucid, is by using 'Testrive'
<DanaG> (gnome-settings-daemon:4986): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_propagate_error: assertion `src != NULL' failed
<Stargaze> *TestDrive
<DanaG> argh, when I log in, gnome-settings-daemon isn't running!
<TheGrammarFreak> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<AnAnt> Stargaze: what's that ?
<Stargaze> AnAnt, it's app you can install and then use to download Lucid in a virtual machine, very easy to use
<czr> hmm. if they'd waited for 5 more minutes before uploading the isos, the timestamps would've been much better
<AnAnt> Stargaze: oh, I just get the desktop ISO & run it in virtualbox
<jpds> BUGabundo_remote: Not really, smarter is: http://people.canonical.com/~jpds/mirrors/ [big images].
<Stargaze> AnAnt, when you select Lucid, it starts downloading and opens the iso in a virtual machine (qemu, virtual box etc)
<TheGrammarFreak> Virtual machines, lol. I've been running alpha3 for weeks now
<Stargaze> AnAnt, check https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<DrHalan> is glibmmconfig.h missing in libglibmm-dev?
<AnAnt> TheGrammarFreak: thanks
<MarcoPau> xorg is not loading ati module thou ati_drv.so is there, thus I'm trying to configure it with xorg.conf but it won't read it and it's still using the built in configuration file. do you guys have any hint?
<nasso__> MarcoPau, #
<nasso__> #
<nasso__> The fglrx binary driver for ATI video chipsets does not yet support the X server in Lucid. As a workaround, users should use the open source -ati driver instead. (494699)
<MarcoPau> nasso__: that's what I'm trying to use
<nasso__> MarcoPau, is that helpful. was in the releasenotes of beta 1
<MarcoPau> xserver-xorg-video-ati and radeon. those are open source drivers
<nasso__> ok
<MarcoPau> xorg won't find ati_drv.so, which is there, nor it will read my xorg.conf, with which I was trying to force it to use radeon
<KB1JWQ> Hmm, keyserver.ubuntu.com keeps erroring out.
<rww> KB1JWQ: Yeah, it does that rather often.
<Pici> KB1JWQ: you can use http://pgp.mit.edu/ if its unresponsive.
<Desciero> I have ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 and cannot get my card working with the open source drivers as of alpha 3
<technoviking> will be glad when the beta freeze is over, jones for some updates:)
<Desciero> bug #494699
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494699 in fglrx-installer "Does not support current Lucid kernel (2.6.32) or xserver (1.7)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494699
<Desciero> that workaround hasn't worked for me as of yet
<Desciero> don't see a fix in beta 1 either
<Desciero> :-/
<nasso__> mirrors are still not updates. too bad :(
<Ian_Corne> http://ubuntu.rave.org/
<Ian_Corne> This one is
<Ian_Corne> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/ too
<nasso__> okay. none in sweden...
<DrHalan> i can't find the glibconfig.h anywhere. but libglib-dev is installed...
<nasso__> oh. i had other downloads running. downloading 700kb/sek from main now..
<_jst> what do i need for intel x64? amd64 iso ??
<rww> _jst: Which processor do you have?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<_jst> ok thanks
<Ian_Corne> rww: he said he had intel x64
<FunnyLookinHat> whaoh wait - http://ubuntu.rave.org/ has 10.04 Beta 1 images - it's realeased now?
<Jaymac> yeah
<callaghan> yes: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<bjwebb> can someone help me with?
<bjwebb> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<bjwebb> Trying to install blacklisted version 'openoffice.org-filter-binfilter_1:3.2.0~rc4-1ubuntu1'
<DrHalan> mh
<DrHalan> bjwebb: have you tried removing oOo before upgradding?
<bjwebb> no, i'll try that
<johndarc> bjwebb: have you tried dist-upgrade?
<bjwebb> johndarc: hmmm, this is from karmic to lucid, i would've thought update-manager would do something like dist-upgrade
<johndarc> that's what I would do, apt-get upgrade, then apt-get dist-upgrade, I am not entirely sure if it would break things, though
<rye> bjwebb, hm... I had to remove openoffice for the upgrade to proceed...
<rye> bjwebb, but I was not able to replicate that afterwards so I decided that's my local modifications
<rye> reproduce
<bjwebb> hmmmm
<bjwebb> seems its not unique though
<bjwebb> has it been reported as a bug?
<mvo> bjwebb: this is protection really, this error
<mvo> it means that 'openoffice.org-filter-binfilter_1:3.2.0~rc4-1ubuntu1' will break during the upgrade and that it refuses to upgrade therefore
<bjwebb> ah
<mvo> bjwebb: either remove this package before the upgrade or wait a bit
<mvo> there will be a fix sooonish, but its not in the archive yet
<bjwebb> okay
<mvo> removing is actually safe and re-adding. it just causes trouble during the upgrade
<DrHalan> nobody knows wher to get glibconfig.h?
<Okidesu> is the beta out yet :)
<trism> DrHalan: libglib2.0-dev
<DrHalan> trism: i have this package installed
<DrHalan> in contains glib.h but not glibconfig.h
<Pici> DrHalan: libglib2.0-dev: /usr/lib/glib-2.0/include/glibconfig.h
<robin0800> beta1 is out
<jml> citation needed
<jpds> Okidesu: No.
<jo-erlend> does anyone know if the decision of moving the titlebar buttons have been made final, or if the question is still open, as Mark Shuttleworth suggested recently?
<jo-erlend> I need to start working on my screencasts soon, and I don't want to have to repeat the work if it's changed. I don't want the screencasts to look different from the real product either.
<DrHalan> Pici: thanks now i've found them. Just kinda confused because this adds a lot of inclue directories to my project
<Stargaze> jo-erlend, http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/News/Ubuntu-10.04-Button-Rearrangement-Becomes-Hot-Topic
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: it's final for 10.04
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, reference?
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: we are past interface freeze
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, Mark Shuttleworth said only a few days ago, that they might go both ways.
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, it was after that he said they might go both ways.
<swoody> I don't see why they don't just implement an option in the appearance section to make it easy to modify the titlebar layout - like you have in KDE :/
<jo-erlend> I haven't been able to find out what the benefit of moving the buttons are in the first place.
<swoody> seems simple enough, and gives everyone the option to *easily* change it to however they like it
<Stargaze> jo-erlend, http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=133221
<swoody> jo-erlend: my theory - Mac-buntu ;)
<BoondoKlife> swoody: There is a very easy way to do it with tweak ubuntu. Lust a button click
<jo-erlend> but I've had to reschedule alot of my plans because of this... It's annoying.
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: "Moving everything to the left opens up the space on the right nicely, and I would like to experiment in 10.10 with some innovative options there. It's much easier to do that if we make this change now."
<Ian_Corne> jo-erlend: they have ideas for the space on the right now
<DanaG> There IS no benefit to moving the buttons... all it does is piss people off.
<jo-erlend> oh, so there will be even more changes before release?
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: no - in 10.10
<swoody> jo-erlend: they're aiming for those changes for 10.10
<swoody> so Lucid +1
<jo-erlend> why would the change it now if the space isn't needed until the next cycle anyway?
<koltroll> What are you discussing?
<Linux000> jo-erland: I would think it would be to get people used to the change without changing to much.
<BoondoKlife> jo-erlend: To get people used to it I would assume.
<Stargaze> jo-erlend, probably because 1.04 is an LTS
<jo-erlend> we're not discussing anything. I'm just wondering when I can start working.
<Stargaze> 1 = 10
<jo-erlend> Stargaze, uh? What does that have to do with interface changes in the next version of ubuntu?
<claptrap> Mmk, so I'm trying to upgrade to Lucid with "update-manager -d" and it's throwing up this error: http://pastebin.com/z3CPDLg6
<koltroll> jo-erlend, surely you are discussing something.
<Stargaze> jo-erlend, because it is an LTS, it will be supported longer and changes are more permanent
<swoody> claptrap: this was just brought up in here :)
<swoody> claptrap: try removing the package, upgrade, then reinstall it
<jo-erlend> I took two weeks vacation from work to work on marketing materials, screencasts, etc... Completely wasted because someone might want to try to experiment with something obscure in a future version of Ubuntu, which might use a completely different shell... Annoying.
<Dr_Willis> Of course 6 mo from now.. we may be using gnome3 :) (doubtfull)
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: if you are asking if there won't be *any* changes to the interface after today than no one can answer that but that's unlikely.
<swoody> claptrap: or you can wait for a fix, I hear there's supposed to be one fairly soon
<Stargaze> idd, jo-erlend, the ubuntu community is displeased, too
<claptrap> swoody: So I'd need to remove the "blacklisted" package it has listed thar?
<swoody> claptrap: yessir :)
<mvo> claptrap: its a safesty feature
<jo-erlend> I've been tempted to jump off the wagon because of this. The incredible lack of respect for the community is .... shocking.
<Linux000> koltroll: The buttons in 10.04, close, minimize, etc...
<mvo> (oh, I see that this was explained already)
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: there were no changes other than cosmetical made after 4th so I see no problem - the user interface freeze has been known for a long time.
<koltroll> Linux000, oh ok
<claptrap> swoody: Awesome. Also, curiosity... the text in that window says that's an Alpha version. Am I getting the beta, or... ?
<Stargaze> idd jo-erlend that's what everybody says
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, right, but Mark Shuttleworth confirmed that nothing was confirmed regarding the interface changes.
<swoody> claptrap: hmmm... I'm not really sure tbh :/
<Stargaze> Shuttleworth is the 'benevolent dictator for life' :)
<jo-erlend> right. Let the dictator do all the work then.
<rye> what's wrong with max/min/close buttons on the left? It took me 10 minutes to switch and I find it extremely nice
<jo-erlend> I don't mind the change itself. I mind wasting weeks waiting for someone to tell me if my work will be made useless because the schedule isn't something we worry about.
<claptrap> swoody: qq
<cwillu_at_work> hey, did we lose the f6 -> urlbar shortcut in firefox recently?
<jo-erlend> rye, then you're probably one of those people who have to aim at the buttons. I use them blindly because I've had them there for about twenty years.
<mvo> claptrap: the text is not updated just yet (known bug :/)
<Stargaze> jo-erlend, Shuttleworth said: "This is not a democracy. Good feedback, good data, are welcome. But we are not voting on design decisions."
<claptrap> mvo: But it IS the beta, then? ;D
<mvo> yes
<jo-erlend> rye, how many days did it take you to switch from qwerty to dvorak?
<mvo> claptrap: and soon the text should be fixed too :)
<claptrap> mvo: Cool deal. :3
<rye> jo-erlend, well, I am still using qwerty keyboard
<claptrap> Beta, do want. Alpha of a Linux install... not so much~
<mvo> :)
<Stargaze> maybe shuttleworth wants ubuntu to look more like mac
<Dr_Willis> install alpha, update/upgrade.. you basically have the beta i belive
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: what does dvorak have to do with button order? that's the weirdest argument I've heard in the last few days
<Dr_Willis> Stargaze:  i belive he said that he did not make the decision on that.
<cwillu_at_work> rye, that you don't mind it after ten minutes isn't proof that it isn't disruptive for others
<jo-erlend> rye, why don't you just change? Interface changes isn't important, right? You'll simply adjust to it. It's been proven that dvorak is much better than qwerty.
<claptrap> I wanted to learn dvorak, but I can't help feeling that it would be essentially useless. You'll be great on your keyboard... and shitty ANYWHERE ELSE.
<Stargaze> Dr_Willis, whoever decided it, then
<Dr_Willis> I seem to always go back to  bluecurve theme anywhere
<cwillu_at_work> jo-erlend, bad example, because the studies are in dispute
<rye> jo-erlend, if they come up with a keyboard layout for laptops that has the dvorak layout I will be happy to try that. The buttons in the title bar behave the way they tell you they do, not as qwerty keyboard with dvorak layout
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, well, changing to dvorak is a _useful_ interface change, which might require some time getting used to, but then makes your computing experience better. Changing the buttons didn't improve anything at all, but still requires some time getting used to. I still haven't been able to.
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: you are actually coming close to being a troll using arguments like that and this discussion is heading towards yet another flamewar so I'm done
<Linux000> What is the command to get the beta? or is it not out yet
<Dr_Willis> kklimonda:  yep. I see a lot of this  happening in the upcomming weeks
<DanaG> my gripe isn't "on the left", it's "max min close".
<Dr_Willis> Linux000:  its not ot yet that i know of..
<DanaG> That order breaks EVERYONE's muscle memory.
<DanaG> Windows does min,max,close on right.
<Stargaze> Linux000, check https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<DanaG> Mac does close, min, "make bigger" on left.
<cwillu_at_work> Linux000, there's no special command, it's just lucid, fully up to date on the day the beta is tagged, or a particular iso download if you want a fresh install
<claptrap> I still wanna see a rationalization for that change. A real one.
<DanaG> Ubuntu?  fail.
<Linux000> Dr_Willis: Awwww, I thought it came out this morning
<DanaG> "min,max,close" on left.
<Dr_Willis> Linux000:  some time today i hear.
<claptrap> The beta is out.
<claptrap> Release was already posted on webupd8.
<KB1JWQ> DanaG: I'm switching to Ubuntu from Mac OS, and it breaks mine too.
<rye> Ctrl+D for terminal, Ctrl+W for everything else
<Dr_Willis> I just update/upgraded from yesterday and dident even say anything
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, right. I didn't want to argue about it. I just wanted to know if I should bother working on this at all, but nobody seems to know and I haven't received any replies to my request for a deadline on the u-d ml.
<Dr_Willis> servers must of all been up to date yesterday then
<rye> and mouse pointing for everything that does not want to get closed by this
<BUGabundo_remote> jpds: sure, geo load is nice, but where is Portugal? we got 6gb here to offer
<Linux000> Claptrap: I thought so, its on http://www.ubuntu.com
<DanaG> er, gotta go now.
<jpds> BUGabundo_remote: They didn't reply to me.
<Linux000> What is the program for the bootslpash? Plymouth, right?
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: well - as far as *we* know nothing is going to change now. we all work with this assumption.
<rye> Linux000, yes, plymouth ... https://pastebin.canonical.com/29432/
<rye> oops
<claptrap> Linux000: :)
<rye> Linux000, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Plymouth
<Linux000> thanks, it doesn't want to load on my laptop
<Drop_tables> Roughly what time UTC did beta come out?
<rye> Linux000, nvidia?
<jo-erlend> Drop_tables, it hasn't?
<claptrap> Drop_tables: I got the webupd8 post... an hour ago?
<Linux000> rye: Intel Integrated, I hate it, compiz blacklisted it.
<claptrap> jo-erlend: Yes, it has.
<jo-erlend> heh, nice. I was told that the topic here would be changed when the beta was out.
<avar> I'm trying to upgrade to 10.04 and I'm getting this error: http://gist.github.com/337802 when I run do-release-upgrade -d
<rye> Linux000, o_O
<BUGabundo_remote> jpds: really?? do you have a direct contact?
<rye> Linux000, you definitely need to add your experience to Plymouth testing
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm chating with FEUP server admin
<Linux000> Drop_Tables: If claptrap is right it was 17:54
<Linux000> rye: Will do
<claptrap> I dunno if that's exactly when it was, but that's when webupd8 posted about it, soooo.
<jpds> BUGabundo_remote: I emailed the guys who run releases.ubuntumirror.dei.uc.pt.
<markl_> ok somehow my maximize/minimize/close buttons moved to the left side of my window borders - any idea how to move them back to the right side?
<Dr_Willis> FAQ #1 :) i bet
<Dr_Willis> markl_:  one way - use 'ubuntu-tweak' tool.
<ZykoticK9> markl_, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Dr_Willis> theres other ways also.
<markl_> is this the new default?  how did this happen in the first place?
<Dr_Willis> I made a Alias for the answer.. but cant rember what i called it now on this irc client
<Dr_Willis> markl_:  it may or may not be the new default
<ZykoticK9> markl_, yes it's the new black ;)
<Stargaze> FYI: Beta is available for download => http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<markl_> ok if it's the new default i'll leave it
<markl_> also, will parted and udisks ever get updated?
<markl_> or will they be kept back forever
<Dr_Willis> I noticed they dident get updated on one machine.. but did on a 2nd box i had.
<markl_> guess that's what i get for starting with alpha 2 :)
<DrHalan> markl_: i think you gotta remove libparted. at least thats what i did. there is a new package libparted0 or so
<ZykoticK9> markl_, i'm actually not seeing them in Update Manager in beta1
<Linux000> To make sure I'm right, plymouth replaced usplash, right? The image right after grub(that used to have a loading bar)
<yofel> markl_: update-manager won't update them afaik, use synaptic instead and select both manually for installation, packages need to be removed to update them
<ZykoticK9> Linux000, yup
<Linux000> ZykoticK9: Thanks
<markl_> ok i just did this and it fixed it: sudo apt-get install libparted0
<markl_> ty!
<yofel> markl_: like DrHalan said, replace libparted -> libparted0 and also remove devicekit-disks for udisks
<markl_> this channel is full of usefulness today
<DrHalan> markl_: i see this as a "thank you". youre welcome
<kklimonda> yofel: shouldn't it be done by the update manager?
<yofel> kklimonda: no idea, haven't used u-m in a while, I only notice quite a lot complaining about this here...
<markl_> DrHalan: indeed it is :)
<yofel> udisks, has conflicts/replaces for devicekit-disks, so it *should* work without user action in u-m, not sure how parted is set up
<BUGabundo_remote> Pici: official email is out /topic
<BUGabundo_remote> jpds: AFAIK Coimbra has been down for 2 weeks now :(
<duffydack> How do I get rid of the "packages kept back - parted udisks" everytime I use apt-get.. They have been there for a while..
<BUGabundo_remote> ikonia: can you please update /topic? beta is out
<Stargaze> FYI: Beta is available for download => http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<BUGabundo_remote> duffydack: seems those depencies have been like that for a few weeks
<BUGabundo_remote> duffydack: $ sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade; sudo aptitude full-upgrade and pray
<claptrap> Is there any way to know when that fix hits the repo?
<tgpraveen12> !info telepathy-gabble
<yofel> claptrap: what fix?
<ubottu> telepathy-gabble (source: telepathy-gabble): Jabber/XMPP connection manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.11-1 (lucid), package size 330 kB, installed size 944 kB
<claptrap> yofel: For the blacklisted OpenOffice package preventing me from upgrading to Lucid.
<yofel> claptrap: which package? openclipart-openoffice.org?
<tgpraveen12> Pici: topic change for beta 1 release reqd
<claptrap> http://pastebin.com/z3CPDLg6
<duffydack> BUGabundo_remote, http://pastebin.org/118140
<claptrap> yofel: http://pastebin.com/z3CPDLg6
<duffydack> it went ok
<BUGabundo_remote> duffydack: GO FOR IT
<BUGabundo_remote> and pray
<BUGabundo_remote> :p
<duffydack> now I just want my scrollwheel back in terminal :)
<alex_mayorga> anyone else whose bluetooth icon is not showing any paired devices?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Beta 1 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<hifi> first
<hifi> had to :(
<Pici> Guess I picked a bad time to get lunch ;)
<yofel> claptrap: hm, lemme check
<Desciero> I have Alpha 3...how do I upgrade to Beta 1. It's not showing up in the Update manager
<kklimonda> Desciero: just do a normal upgrade
<BUGabundo_remote> Pici: no prob
<Desciero> kklimonda: this is my first time upgrading in ubuntu  I have no idea what a "normal upgrade" is
<yofel> Desciero: just use update-manager to install updates and you'll have the beta
<kklimonda> Desciero: well - just see if there are any upgrades in the update manager and install them
<Desciero> I checked for updates all day today
<Desciero> nothing is showing up
<avar> did you run it with the -d switch?
<Desciero> Also, is there somewhere I can see the current version I have?
<Desciero> avar: no
<Desciero> update manager
<yofel> claptrap: ok, I have no idea, I didn't have the package installed here but it installed just fine right now
<avar> Desciero: "about ubuntu" in your toolbar?
<Pici> Desciero: The alpha1/2/3/beta releases are just arbitrary points in the development process, nothing differenciates them other than the state of the archives during that time, so you aren't going to see anything that says that you're on one alpha versus another.
<om26er> Desciero, if you did updates back few days then you are upto date. updates are frozen before the beta
<om26er> or a few
<Desciero> ok
<Desciero> was hoping beta 1 would solve my ATI graphics driver problems
<Desciero> bug #494699
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494699 in fglrx-installer "Does not support current Lucid kernel (2.6.32) or xserver (1.7)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494699
<Desciero> I've posted in that bug as mattrenfer
<Desciero> cannot figure out what to do
<xzcvczx> anyone know the command offhand/link to bug that says how to return the buttons to how they are meant to be?
<ZykoticK9> xzcvczx, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<xzcvczx> thanks ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> xzcvczx, not sure about the "how they are meant to be" part - but that's how you can move them to the right side again :)
<xzcvczx> ZykoticK9: sarcasm will get you nowhere :P
<kklimonda> which theme is the official one? radiance or ambience?
<kklimonda> ambiance*
<Okidesu> ji think ambi ?
<duffydack> for fglrx it says fix released, so is it ok to install, even tho its not in hardware drivers yet
<vivid> wow
<vivid> the beta page has lies
<vivid> excerpt: Three different NVIDIA proprietary drivers are currently available: nvidia-current (190.53), nvidia-173,
<LinuxGuy2009> Hi guys Im about to download the beta 1 of lucid and Im wondering if I can use a 4GB flashdrive to install it to and boot from it there so I can actually run it on real hardware. Or is it recomended that I install striaght to a  hard drive like on my Dell Mini 10v netbook?
<vivid> apt-cache policy nvidia-current = 195.36.08
<vivid> lies
<Pici> s/lies/mistakes/
<vivid> pretty big mistake imho
<Ian_Corne> LinuxGuy2009: that should work
 * xzcvczx wonders how many people will use radiance over ambience
<jpds> vivid: We're human, hi.
<Ian_Corne> but 4gb might be small if you want to actually install alot of applications
<KB1JWQ> Hmm.  Picked up a DWA-130 USB wireless card.  Seems that it needs ndiswrapper, but running it dies in Lucid.
<vivid> jpds, why not just yank nvidia-current from the repos
<MarcoPau> hello, my xorg is not loading ati module thou ati_drv.so is there, thus I'm trying to configure it with xorg.conf but it won't read it and it's still using the built in configuration file. do you guys have any hint?
<KB1JWQ> Dies in the cli on  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<xfact_> Well, I am asking this insanely; that I heard Beta 1 is released but when I opened my update manager then it saying 'system is up to date' that means I am already on Beta 1?
<Pici> vivid: Whats with the attitude?
<MarcoPau> xfact_: yes, they didn't change anything since yesterday at least
<vivid> what attitude? are you implying that you can tell my demeanor through your monitor?
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok I think Ill go ahead and wipe my Dell Mini 10v and use it. I have 9.04 install backed up with Clonezilla so I should be ok. I just downloaded the alpha 3 and then come here and see beta 1. Now I have to download it again. ahh Oh well. I flipping love the new trash can icon though. Much better than the old orange box. First thing I noticed.
<xfact_> MarcoPau, Well, thanks
<vivid> all im saying is, its wrong, someone might actually install that and cause damage to their system, thus making it a pretty big mistake
<Stargaze> great! lucid booted in less than 1 minute :)
<KB1JWQ> Ooh, kernel bug!  http://pastebin.com/DZm70xam
<KB1JWQ> Check the end of the dmesg output.
<Drop_tables> 1 minute boot? I suggest you add more coal because it sounds like your computers steam pressure is low
<Pici> vivid: It looks like there is a new package that is going in as soon as beta freeze is over (should be now) that will fix the problem.
<Pici> vivid: see bug 533224
<SandGorgon> zsync w.r.t yesterday's build downloads 85% of the iso - has that much changed ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533224 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "fan speed issue in 195.36.08 and 195.36.03 (may potentially destroy the GPU)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533224
<vivid> well, i fixed my issue with it by installing 190.53 weeks ago
<vivid> i just think that it would be good to not include volatile software
<vivid> and if you do, to make it very clear what that software has the potential to do
<yofel> Pici: shouldn't we have put that into the 'Known Issues'?
<Pici> vivid: Well, the restricted drivers aren't included on the CD, but I agree that this should have bypassed the beta freeze.
<vivid> what yofel said
<Some_Person> How safe would y'all say it would be to update my karmic install to lucid?
<czr> hmm. what are the odds of release lucid support hardware that isn't supported in beta1?
<Some_Person> Lucid runs terribly on the SD card, most likely because it's very slow, and I'd like to be able to use it more efficiently
<czr> supporting even.
<Okidesu> Some_Person, emm depends :) make a USB with unetbootin just in case ;)
<yofel> czr: I don't think there will be much difference
<Some_Person> Okidesu, unetbootin?
<czr> yofel, right. sad though. I was hoping but.. no go :-)
<yofel> czr: which hardware btw?
<czr> neither the embedded NIC nor the WLAN is recognized
<Okidesu> Some_Person, it uses the live iso and creates a bootable USB :) if you have one
<czr> hp mini 5102
<Okidesu> Some_Person, also you can test Lucid that way i think :)
<Some_Person> Closest thing I have is the SD card I have lucid installed to now
<LinuxGuy2009> Actually I had one other question before I start testing out lucid. I really would love to test on my desktop machine too. Ive been on Ubuntu for 2 years now so I know my way around, but have never tried installing a testing release along side an existing installation. Is that a pretty easy thing to do in the install options? I mean Ive seen options for it Ive just never attempted it. I think I might just do a fresh install on my Dell 
<czr> yofel, an hp netbook more or less. atom-based.
<Okidesu> weird i had no updates since beta release o_o is that normal ?
<czr> also, the installer in beta1 failed to automatically setup LVM + dmcrypt (it tried to mount swap but failed), using alternate.
<yofel> czr: can't say without the exact hw info, but if you have a broadcom wireless card maybe you just need the driver from the repos, that it doesn't recognize the NIC sucks though :/
<yofel> czr: that is a known issue
<czr> yofel, any hints on which repo to use? I think it's broadcom.
<czr> although I'm waiting for the install to finish, the netbook doesn't want me to switch to another VT so can't run lspci yet.
<yofel> czr: I'm not sure, the only driver package I know is bcmwl-kernel-source
<czr> ah. it was my fault. need to press two buttons and a number key in order to get Alt+Fn :-).
<Okidesu> yofel, any updates since yesterday >
<yofel> Okidesu: not here
<czr> eth is marvell 4381. wlan is bcom device 4353.
<czr> hmm. at least the package description doesn't indicate that it supports 4353. but thanks for the hint.
<SandGorgon> zsync w.r.t yesterday's build downloads 85% of the iso - has that much changed ?
<czr> having no connectivity sucks though. no easy way to transfer packages.
<Some_Person> update-manager -d will update me to lucid, right?
<xfact_> Can anyone tell me in which folder all the icons of Ubuntu I will get?
<KB1JWQ> Is that kernel problem I've linked in the pastebin above (ndiswrapper) fixable, or shuold I go grab a different adapter?
<czr> yofel, thanks anyhow, I'll get back once the install finishes..
<Pici> xfact_: /usr/share/icons
<Stargaze> xfact, try ~/.icons
<bjwebb> meh why is uk colemak keyboard messed up
<Some_Person> Bug! update-manager says "This is still a ALPHA release." for lucid
<yofel> Some_Person: yes, it will show that lucid is available to upgrade to
<mvo> Some_Person: fix uploaded already
<mvo> but not in yet
<Some_Person> Will upgrading force me to restart at any point? devede is encoding a DVD
<jo-erlend> Some_Person, you will know afterwards.
<mvo> Some_Person: it will not force you, but there may be bugs, so if its very imporant to you, better wait
<jo-erlend> it might force you to remove the software that's running though, which may have side effects, though it shouldn't.
<Some_Person> Considering my slow internet connection though, devede will probably be done by the time it actually starts installing anything
<jo-erlend> Some_Person, why would you want to take the risk? Lucid isn't very good yet anyway.
<Some_Person> I've been using it from an SD card and it seems not too terrible
<jo-erlend> that's what I thought too, until I'd tried it for a while. Lots and lots of regressions, though in my situation, it takes a while for them to show.
<Some_Person> Besides, I'd like to see how it is without the slow SD card screwing things up
<Some_Person> What's the worst that can happen anyway? I'm forced to reinstall karmic? not so bad
<NoReflex> anyonw know why conky won't display the IP address of a interface in Lucid Lynx? I'm getting "No Address" even though the interface exists and has a valid IP address
<jo-erlend> Some_Person, the worst thing that can happen is that you loose all your data and have to reinstall and start everything over.
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: I usually format when I install from scratch anyway. I have everything I need backed up
<bjwebb> how do i change the side the close, minimise etc. are on?
<jo-erlend> Some_Person, it's very unlikely that upgrade to lucid will kill any of your hardware like we experienced in the past, but it is not released. If the computer and your data is important to you, don't upgrade.
<jo-erlend> bjwebb, gconf-editor. But you should consider that some future version of Ubuntu might want to experiment with using the space for something else.
<Some_Person> bjwebb: You can use my PPA, which puts them back in their karmic positions
<jo-erlend> hehehe
<Stargaze> maybe this is of some importance to others: embedded video's did not play in the chromium-brower, until i added the required video plugins in Firefox
<bjwebb> jo-erlend: okay
<avar> hneegh, lynx installing OO again
<jo-erlend> bjwebb, open gconf-editor and locate Apps / Metacity / General
<Some_Person> bjwebb: https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/light-themes
<jo-erlend> bjwebb, set button_layout to menu:maximize,minimize,close
<jo-erlend> bjwebb, the colon separates right from left, so that config will place the menu-button on the left and the other three on the right.
<bjwebb> jo-erlend: thanks
<jo-erlend> Some_Person, why would you want to create a PPA for that? It seems almost like a hostile action to me.
<bjwebb> its a kinda interesting decision they made to change that
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: So that they can be in their karmic order (menu:minimize,maximize,close) without graphical problems
<jo-erlend> bjwebb, ... to say the least.
<bjwebb> lol
<xzcvczxx> anyone know in empathy if there is a way to make the irc windows get tabbed? as at the moment everything else tabs except irc
<bjwebb> ó áßßßßßããá
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: The only other option is to put minimize in the middle, which I personally don't like
<lullabud> i'm so disappointed that gnibbles isn't supported in 10.04 :'(
 * lullabud kids
<jo-erlend> Some_Person, it's hostile to demand root control over a user system in order to help them change a gconf key.
<bjwebb> jo-erlend: it feels so "unintuitive", but so much of that is probably learned
<jo-erlend> bjwebb, I agree. It was a very strange process and result. But the reason, as I understand it, is that he wants to have the option to experiment with the free space in a later version of Ubuntu.
<Losha> lullabud: looks like it is: http://ns2.canonical.com/lucid/games/gnibbles
<bjwebb> jo-erlend: but surely the same free space would be availible on the left?
<bjwebb> nevermind, we shall see
<lullabud> Losha: i was just kidding, haha, i guess some people really do take that seriously though.
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: It depends on what the user wants. If they don't mind minimize in the middle instead of on the left, gconf on its own is fine. If they want the same order as karmic, and don't mind a graphical glitch, gconf is also fine. If they want it to look perfect and have the same order as karmic, however, the PPA is the only option
<Losha> bjwebb: if you have to learn it, it can hardly be described as 'intuitive'...
<lullabud> Losha: i just got an alert during install that it wasn't... that's why i mentioned it.
<jo-erlend> Some_Person, so that you can gain access at some later point in time? Hostile.
<bjwebb> Losha: well, that's the thing. i can't really say what is intuitive, because i've learned to always expect it on the right
<Losha> lullabud: given there'a a package, that sounds like a bug. You can report it, if you don't mind the teasing :-)
<KB1JWQ> I'll bite.  Why does launchpad tell me that  KB1JWQ's karma has expired?
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: How does a few modifed PNGs and a gconf setting let me "gain access"?
<bjwebb> damn, what is up with compiz
<lullabud> Losha: but it's in universe... are the universe apps supported by canonical?
<Losha> bjwebb: that seems like a good reason to object to having it moved, actually...
<Some_Person> Besides, Mark Shuttleworth thanked me for creating it
<Pici> KB1JWQ: Karma decreases over time.
<yofel> KB1JWQ: o.O, maybe ask in #launchpad
<yofel> lullabud: they  are not
<ilor> hi, does anyone know why launching konversation (in lucid) starts up nepomuk, vituoso, a "desktop search indexing" info and the kitchen sink? I just wanted to start an irc client...
<lullabud> yofel: that's what i thought.
<KB1JWQ> Pici: I set up the account within the last 7 days and have registered bugs, commented, etc. :-)
<yofel> !universe | lullabud
<ubottu> lullabud: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Losha> lullabud: not sure, but *someone* went to the trouble of packaging it, I'm sure they'd like to know if it's broken...
<lullabud> ubottu: thanks ubotu!  you're the best.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> KB1JWQ: Odd.
<lullabud> Losha: it's not broken, it's just that it's not supported by canonical
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: Another advantage of the PPA is that it modifes the global default gconf setting instead of just for one user
<Stargaze> Some_Person, are you a MOTU?
<Losha> lullabud: so it actually works? In that case I misunderstood...
<Some_Person> Stargaze: no
<Stargaze> are there any MOTU here?
<Losha> lullabud: Error: I am only a programmer, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lullabud> Losha: oh yeah, i just got an alert during my upgrade that it was no longer supported.  there's not a problem
<lullabud> lol
<yofel> Stargaze: you should find motus in #ubuntu-motu ;)
<Some_Person> Stargaze: try #ubuntu-motu
<jo-erlend> Some_Person, you're reserving the right to modify critical software in order to change those PNGs and gconf settings. Forever, no less. That's hostile.
<Stargaze> anywayz... ;)
<jo-erlend> Some_Person, why would you want to add a repo for a one-shot change?
<yofel> jo-erlend: there's nothing hostile about it, you can view the changes on the ppa page, it's all open source
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: Again, just modifying the gconf setting does not fix the graphical problem when you set it to karmic's order
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: Furthermore, how exactly is this "hostile"?
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: If you want to see my modifications, you can. The source is released
<jo-erlend> demanding the right to make future changes to the system, when you know it won't be necessary, is hostile imho.
<Pici> jo-erlend: Er. What?
<trism> jo-erlend: no one demands anything, you can remove the ppa whenever you want, and you are not required to update when new updates are released
<jo-erlend> then, every time there is an upgrade for ubuntu, the user will have to review your source files?
<yofel> jo-erlend: huh? the user doesn't need to add the ppa...
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: You're not required to add the PPA
<Pici> jo-erlend: Perhaps you aren't sure what a PPA is.
<jo-erlend> Pici, I am.
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: If you don't want its changes, don't add the PPA
<Pici> jo-erlend: Then I'm confused.
<avar> Ubuntu changes my system every time I run aptitude upgrade. Do you think that's hostile?
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: Under your logic, PPAs shouldn't exist
<mgolisch> how do i get the addressbar back in nautilus?
<mgolisch> so i can click it and enter/alter the path manualy
<Some_Person> mgolisch: ctrl-l
<Pici> jo-erlend: Do you mean its hostile because its changing *user* gconf settings? If so, then the original ubuntu-light-themes package has the same problem.
<jo-erlend> I used a bit harsh words. I didn't mean to imply that Some_Person was a hostile person, only that recommending someone to add a repo in order to change a gconf key is hostile, since it most likely will open the system unnecessarily to harmful changes that only newbies wouldnt be aware of.
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: How does adding my PPA cause "harmful changes"?
<jo-erlend> Pici, wouldn't Some_Person be able to "upgrade" my sshd?
<Pici> jo-erlend: The same could be said for any PPA or even the official Ubuntu repos.
<Some_Person> Besides, why would any newbie be using lucid right now?
<Pici> jo-erlend: Why would he do that?
<jo-erlend> Pici, right. That's why they should be used with caution, and not for small one-shot changes.
<jo-erlend> Pici, because he wanted some zombies perhaps?
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: It is not a "one shot change", unless you don't mind minimize in the middle or a graphical problem
<trism> jo-erlend: the update manager will tell you if the update comes from a specific ppa
<Pici> jo-erlend: Then PPAs shouldn't exist?
<jo-erlend> lots of people will want to change the buttons to their original placement. By recommending the addition of a repo in order to change it, he's opening newbies systems to the possibility of new attack vectors.
<Some_Person> jo-erland: Go through my source code, and find me the "attack vectors"
<Pici> jo-erlend: Er, its not like just anyone can put code into that repo.
<jo-erlend> Pici, no, they should exist. They should be used only if you really trust the source and only when they're necessary.
<yofel> Some_Person: he means if the user adds your ppa and you upload another package later
<Pici> jo-erlend: So if a person doesn't want to use a PPA they don't have to.
<Pici> Some_Person isn't forcing anyone to do anything.
<Some_Person> jo-erland: Would I be better off hosting the PNGs somewhere else and having users manually copy them into their system?
<jo-erlend> newbie adds Some_Persons repo because he doesn't like the placement of the titlebar buttons. He doesn't know that Some_Person can add a new package for sshd in the future and doesn't consider it a risk, since it's such a small change. A year goes by, and he has kept the repo. Some_Person becomes angry at the ubuntu community and decides to make a few adjustments... We have had attacks only recently.
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: I wouldn't do such a thing
<Some_Person> I'
<jo-erlend> right, and I should trust my personal life to someone on irc who calls themselves "some person". That's security...
<Pici> jo-erlend: Then don't.
<Some_Person> jo-erland: Are we better off trusting "jo-erland"?
<BoondoKlife> jo-erlend: Really why would a newbie monkey with ppa's? and even if they did if they did not notice that sshd was being upgraded that is just poor administration. Really they should just put on the ppa install what they want then disable it.
<Pici> PPAs have always been unsupported.
<Some_Person> jo-erland: On the PPA, I have my real name and my real email address. What more do you want?
<jo-erlend> I don't distrust you. I'm not saying you're a hostile person. I'm saying the actions are hostile, because they potentially are and you cannot be trusted.
<avar> jo-erlend: This channel is really not the right venue to argue that everyone with an APT repository is a hostile person.
<Stargaze> that sounds like windows logic ;)
<jo-erlend> BoondoKlife, I gave the solution right here, on IRC, in a few lines without reserving the right to change his system.
<Some_Person> jo-erland: Again, either you put minimize in the middle or have a graphical glitch
<jo-erlend> avar, it was a concrete reply to a concrete suggestion. I'm not arguing anything, except to respond to the replies I got from it.
<jo-erlend> Some_Person, not true. Most themes are not dependent on titlebar buttons placements.
<DanaG> hmm, maybe a better idea: don't have them add the repo; have them just download the one .deb file.
<Pici> jo-erlend: This one is.
<Some_Person> jo-erland: True. Try it yourself on your system
<BoondoKlife> jo-erlend: That is fine and dandy, but I doubt you took into consideration the image differences in the buttons, Some_Person did and made a ppa for it.
<yofel> jo-erlend: the titlebar buttons are
<DanaG> My solution: gconf, and don't use the (ugly anyway) theme.
<Some_Person> jo-erland: This theme is dependent on position
<avar> How about this: Stop picking on Some_Person for providing a valuable service /via standard means/ to the community.
<BoondoKlife> I just use tweak-ui and a different theme if someone at my business wants it back in the other location
<BoondoKlife> But I have used Some_Person's solution and think it is great!
<jo-erlend> BoondoKlife, I understand that. It's still the wrong way to do it, especially if he doesn't tell the newbie what the consequences are.
<avar> You can't provide updates in a reasonable way by having people monkeypatch their system or manually install a .deb, hence PPAs!
<jo-erlend> DanaG, I agree completely.
<arthurjohnson> Okay, quick question about Lucid Lynx.  I'm setting up a maintenance schedule to publish, and will I be able to go from 9.04 to 10.10?
<jo-erlend> DanaG, well, except I think the theme actually looks nice, except for the dependence on the buttons placement.s
<h00k> arthurjohnson: no, you have to hit 9.10 inbetween
<Pici> arthurjohnson: No.  You need to upgrade to 9.10 and 10.04 inbetween.
<vivid> the theme does look nice, and Some_Person's package works
<arthurjohnson> h00k: Damn, okay.  Thanks for the information
<Stargaze> imho, a newbie does not notice the difference4
<jo-erlend> arthurjohnson, you will be able to upgrade, but you will probably have to upgrade step-wise through the releases in between.
<h00k> Ah, yeah, and 10.04 in there, too.
<BoondoKlife> arthurjohnson: But it should be painless really, just update to one then the next
<DanaG> I find the scroll bars, in particular, ugly.
<DanaG> Even "Nodoka" does rounded scrollbars far more nicely than the new themes.
<Some_Person> jo-erland: I agree. The theme is nice. The PPA changes the theme to be dependent on the old karmic positions. Would you not agree that that would be useful to people?'
<arthurjohnson> What about 8.04, can you jump to 10.04?
<Pici> arthurjohnson: LTS releases can be upgraded to the next LTS though, so 8.04 can been upgraded directly to 10.04
<jo-erlend> vivid, the package is not in question at all. I'm sure he's done a good job. Recommending that people should add a repo for it, is what I'm reacting to.
<arthurjohnson> Pici: Thanks, you answered my question!
<vivid> jo-erlend, i didnt add the repo, i just installed his deb
<arthurjohnson> Pici: As I was typing it!  You must be psychotic!
<jo-erlend> Some_Person, it's very nice if you use tab so that I get highlighted.
<DanaG> My policy: I always, always read changelogs before installing updates.
<arthurjohnson> Pici: er... Psychic, yeah...
<jo-erlend> vivid, right. But he recommended adding the repo.
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: sorry
<vivid> but, the repo, last time i looked at it, only contains the one package
<Pici> jo-erlend: Like I said before PPAs have always been unsupported.  It is always up to the user to decide whether they want to install this potentially untested software.
<vivid> so i really dont see a problem in adding it
<jo-erlend> Some_Person, don't be sorry. I'm not out to get you. :)
<vivid> user freedom is user freedom
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: It kinda feels like it at the moment
<Pici> vivid: I spoke to the developer earlier regarding the nvidia-graphics-driver package, its waiting in the upload queue, so it should be built soon.
<Jordan_U> jo-erlend: He could just as easily add a backdoor into the .deb itself, at least with a ppa you can ( if you decide to ) easily confirm that the source for the package was indeed him.
<jo-erlend> Some_Person, perhaps you simply didn't consider the potential security issue with your recommendation. There is nothing wrong with that. We all learn all the time.
<BoondoKlife> Some_Person: jo-erlend has been extra cranky about the buttons this morning =P
<vivid> Pici, awesome, 195.36.15?
<jo-erlend> Jordan_U, not as easily. Not at all.
<Pici> vivid: Yes.
<jo-erlend> BoondoKlife, that is true. :)
<jo-erlend> BoondoKlife, except for the fact that it's 19:41. :)
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: I had 3 options to release my modified theme: 1) PPA. 2) .deb package on X random site. 3) A bunch of .PNGs and instructions on how to integrate them into the system. Which would you prefer?
<BoondoKlife> jo-erlend: I got on around 11AM EST and you were in full swing lol
<vivid> lol
<Stargaze> i am cranky because i still cannot unlock my login screen settings
<avar> Some_Person: Where's this PPA and what does it do? I'd like to install it (maybe)
<vivid> Stargaze, me either, still looks like karmic for me
<czr> hmm. what's the esiest way to reset the password on lucid dmcrypted install? (the user password, not dmcrypt)
<Jordan_U> jo-erlend: What do you mean? When you add the ppa its ppa key is added as well , from launchpad's trusted keyserver. I can go onto his launchpad page and verify his pgp key and only someone with his private ssh key can upload new source packages to the ppa.
<BoondoKlife> jo-erlend: wow I take that back it was around 8:45AM here
<Some_Person> avar: https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/light-themes
<jo-erlend> BoondoKlife, but that's really not related to this issue at hand. The issue here, is that we actually have had attacks on Ubuntu users in near past, and that adding this kind of repo and advertising it to newbies would be a perfect attack vector is you wanted a lot of free ubuntu zombies.
<avar> Some_Person: sweet
<vivid> the only issue i see is posting the ppa here might be frowned upon
<avar> Why would it be frowned upon?
<Some_Person> vivid: By who?
<vivid> i dunno, sometimes people dont like "advertising"
<BoondoKlife> jo-erlend: Nah just showing Some_Person it is nothing personal
<vivid> personally i like the package, mac style buttons drive me crazy and their entire user interface is horrible
<jo-erlend> Some_Person, it is nothing personal. I'm sure you didn't intend to misuse this possibility, but it would be a perfect way to "infect" newbies with a repo in order to gain access to their systems later.
<avar> vivid: A fix to an issue people are complaining about isn't like spamming viagra or something. This is perfectly pertinent to the channel.
<Stargaze> paranoid
<jo-erlend> Stargaze, would you trust any it-guy who wasn't a bit paranoid?
<Stargaze> can't be too cautious, jo-erlend
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: I have no plans to put any other packages in that repo, unless a new version of light-themes is released
<Jordan_U> jo-erlend: While I agree that ppas can be used to attack users, I disagree that they are any less safe than any other way of providing non-trivial modifications / services to users.
<BoondoKlife> jo-erlend: But there is paranoia and then there is prudent caution. Paranoia is often destructive.
<jo-erlend> avar, I agree. At the same time, a PPA like this would be a perfect trojan for Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> BoondoKlife, right. I think this is one of those times where you have to be very cautious.
<h00k> You can never save a system from the user. If they add an untrusted PPA, they should know what is there and what they're installing.
<Stargaze> so if a trojan is discovered, we know who the author was ;)
<jo-erlend> h00k, do you see the possibility of Some_Person getting hacked, thereby giving the attacker the opportunity to upgrade users sshd, for instance?
<avar> jo-erlend: Holy shit dude, if only there was some way to easily guarantee that packages were signed + review them before install!
<avar> :)
<h00k> !language | avar
<ubottu> avar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BoondoKlife> jo-erlend: Granted, installing something on your system should never be taken lightly. Which really takes us back to if an end user, newbie or not, does not inspect what is being installed they are just being careless. Which is why windoes has so many issues.
<avar> This is no more of a problem than thousands of already existing ppas in wide use
<vivid> well, i would never recommend anyone use my ppa :p
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: They'd have to get my GPG key password
<vivid> but his is a totally different story, and i went through the entire deb package and saw nothing wrong with its contents that could be abusive
<jo-erlend> this is getting out of hand: I simply meant to say that a one shot change of some PNGs and a gconf  key shouldn't be advertised as a good reason to add a PPA, because that PPA opens up a whole new world for devious hackers intent on harming you.
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: launchpad only accepts signed packages in order to prevent such things
<h00k> ^ this is true
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: How would you rather have me release it then?
<jo-erlend> Some_Person, what changes do you think you'll make to the users systems in the future that warrants a repo for it?
<jo-erlend> Some_Person, a deb. A script. A repo if you must, but first of all, as a howto.
<Some_Person> jo-erland: New versions of light-thtmes
<Some_Person> s/thtmes/themes
<vivid> hopefully new versions of light-themes will deprecate that ppa :p
<avar> It's also just easier and less prone to error to tell everyone to install a PPA than rely on thousands of users manually copy/pasting some gconf line
<jo-erlend> avar, right. Just trust Some_Person on the internet to have your best interests in mind.
<Some_Person> vivid: I hope you're right, but if they do release a new version with buttons still in the odd positions, I can provide a new package
<vivid> just look at the package diff and you should be able to tell its safe to install, ill be honest, i didnt trust him
<avar> jo-erlend: No, like I pointed out these packages are signed and debian/ubuntu provides easy facilities to review things before you install them.
<Stargaze> windows & mac users do not always know what happens under the hood, and they even no access to the source, not even potentially
<Stargaze> how paranoid does that make a user?
<vish> the discussion here is getting a bit off topic for +1
<h00k> A script is a terrible idea. That's the whole reason we have a repository.
<jo-erlend> yes, most people who want to change the titlebar buttons, who can't do it manually, will be very technically competent enough to see the security issues... </sarcasm>
<vivid> thats true, but knowledgeable users have already checked it out and if there were security issues it would have been reported
<vivid> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40962451/light-themes_0.1.5.8_0.1.5.8-1~ppa.diff.gz
<vivid> you can see that its text changes and png changes, unless you can hide a trojan in a png its safe
<jo-erlend> vivid, reported to where?
<vivid> good question
<vish> jo-erlend: you can report it to launchpad
<Some_Person> Look, even Mark Shuttleworth said "Sam, thanks for making the PPA, and I encourage folks who prefer that layout to use it"
<vivid> maybe the 'Contact Us' link at the bottom of the page
<jonnor> Its actually not about that. It should be in our to actually teach users about security. We should teach best practice in every aspect. Especially since the user vector is the most prominent one.
<vish> Some_Person: dont take jo-erlend's comments personally ;)
<Pici> jo-erlend: Report a bug to launchpad saying that it doesn't warn users sufficiently of risks installing PPAs
<arand> Or the launchpad channel here on irc, it seems to be rather resonsive.
<Some_Person> vish: I'm not
<jo-erlend> vivid, you're talking present! That's the main concern... A year from now, the repo would still be active on many users computers if he had advertised it heavily enough... One an attacker gets root access to a computer for a little while, no security advise in the world will help you.
<Pici> jo-erlend: The same issue could be with any of the motu's computers.
<jo-erlend> Pici, right. The less repos you add, the better.
<Pici> jo-erlend: Actually more people have upload access to the official ubuntu repositories  then the people who have access to Some_Person's PPA.
<vivid> lol
<avar> yay, my first 10.04 bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rpm/+bug/542115
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 542115 in rpm ""rpmdb: Program version 4.8 doesn't match environment version 4.7" during 9.10 -> 10.04" [Undecided,New]
<jo-erlend> Pici, and you don't feel that Some_Person is less likely to harm me than Canonical?
<vivid> funny this is, currently official ubuntu repos present more harm to users than his ppa does
<vivid> thing*
 * h00k sighs
<Pici> jo-erlend: I think the entire thing is a non-issue.
<jo-erlend> vivid, a trojan never harms in advance, does it? It stays silent until the attacker needs it.
<vish> jo-erlend: the same can be said for _any_ ppa , why is this being discussed?
<jonnor> vish: I think thats the reason he is bringing it up. :)
<bjwebb> meh
<Pici> meh indeed.
<avar> übermeh
<bjwebb> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<vivid> well, he can trojan my pc
<h00k> doubleubermeh
<vivid> go for it
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: Under what conditions is a PPA justified in your opinion?
<bjwebb> but, of course xorg.conf has nearly nothing these daysi, so where do i start?
<Pici> avar: eww, rpm.
<vish> triples h00k's meh :)
<jo-erlend> Pici, I'm unable to comprehend why you won't give someone access to replace your software a year from now because you're displeased with the placement of the titlebar buttons at this point in time.
<avar> Pici: Yeah, no idea why I had that installed, but I filed a bug anyway :)
<Some_Person> jo-erlend: Any new version released in the ubuntu repositories will replace the version provided by the PPA
<Pici> jo-erlend: I don't add PPAs from random people.  I prefer to look at the code first.
<vivid> bjwebb, you can create one if you really want to
<jo-erlend> Some_Person, for software, where bugs might present security issues that must be resolved, for instance, or showstopper bugs that must get squashed. I don't see how a change of PNGs and a gconf key would ever have to be upgraded in the future.
<vivid> bjwebb, Xorg -configure
<jo-erlend> Pici, forever?
<bjwebb> vivid: is that gonna help though?
<Pici> jo-erlend: No, but I read the changelogs for every package upgrade that occurs.
<DanaG> As far as I'm concerned, Mark Shuttleworth is no longer "benevolent" dictator, if he's the one breaking people's buttons.
<vivid> no idea bjwebb, i had to restore mine because of a different issue
<DanaG> I'd like to go to his computer and forcibly rearrange his keyboard.
<vivid> lol
<DanaG> ... and then map it so that the keys act properly for their new locations.
<jo-erlend> Pici, this point in time is irrelevant. If this _was_ an attack, the source would be beautiful and safe so that the users wouldn't suspect anything and wouldn't have any reason to deactivate the repo. Then, in a year, or whenever he felt like it, he would just make an upgrade to some critical part of your system and have his way with your computer.
<Pici> jo-erlend: That is the case for any PPA regardless of its content.
<jo-erlend> Pici, the change logs? You mean the description of the change instead of the change itself?
<jo-erlend> Pici, yes. That's why it shouldn't be used carelessly.
<Pici> jo-erlend: Yes, and I realize that those are just text. But I trust the people from whom I'm installing software from.
 * h00k hands Pici Greeting_Card.exe
<Pici> Anyway, I think we've beaten this horse enough.  We're all entitled to our own opinions.
<Pici> h00k: Thanks! Its not even my birthday!
<vivid> well, we can beat a horse after its been beaten to death
<jo-erlend> Pici... That scares me.
<h00k> Pici: always thinking of you!
 * Stargaze touched by so much love :')
<vivid> <3
<DanaG> "oh, it's just cosmetic"
<DanaG> Or even easier: I'd go xrandr -x.  mirrors screen horizontally.
<DanaG> to reset: xrandr -o 0
<sterz> hi guys
<sterz> is there a way to install eclipse from repos without having installed openjdk? (it comes bundled)
<jo-erlend> DanaG, right. I tried making the point with qwery vs dvorak earlier, but that was regarded as trolling, since moving a keyboard button is much different from changing a window button :>
<sterz> oh i also have sun jdk & sun jre installed from repos
 * sterz uses lucid
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: it is, sorry if you don't see the difference.
<bjwebb> how do i find out what driver xorg is using?
<kklimonda> bjwebb: you can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<avar> bjwebb: /var/log/X*log
<yofel> sterz: I think you'll have to install the headless libs at least
<vivid> brace for impact
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, I see that changing to dvorak would be much more useful and that it would also be very harmful to the users if it was forced upon them.
<yofel> sterz: I tried it once but it seems like openjdk is a hard depens for some package eclipse depends on :/
<sterz> yofel, but eclipse tends to mess up with both jdk right?
<h00k> vivid: heh.
<sterz> at least in karmic it did
<yofel> sterz: check with galternatives that all java libs are provided by sun-java6
<DanaG> oopsie... that wedged my GPU.
<sterz> yofel, maybe i should install from source
<yofel> sterz: yes, it doesn't work too well with openjdk :/
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, I do not, however, see the difference between that and changing the positions of "A" and "L", since you'd be using your little fingers anyway. It would simply be a change of hands. You'd easily adjust to it, people tell me.
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: sorry but if we decide not to make any change that is inconvinient for our users we can as good just decide to stop developing Ubuntu at all.
<yofel> sterz: that would work too
<h00k> Perhaps this discussion could be taken elsewhere
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, ... I'm advertising not changing the stuff that works, and instead focus on the stuff that doesn't work.
<vivid> everyone here loves ubuntu, we should focus on that
<DanaG> And it was not an "opt-in" change... it was FORCIBLY changed.
<DanaG> That's what's bad.
<DanaG> Forcibly changing anyone's settings... is very rarely ever good.
<mc44> DanaG: virtually every change to a new release is a "forced" change not and opt-in change
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: but everything "works" in the usability departament
<DanaG> Even notify-osd was just a matter of taste, not a matter of "great, where the hell did the buttons go?"
<DanaG> My dad gets confused every time he tries to use my mom's mac... tries to close the window with the button on the right (the "shade" button).
<vivid> notify-osd got a lot of frowns iirc
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: usability team is supposed to create something new and exciting. if they believe that for doing that they have to move window controls to the left so be it.
 * arand still frowns
<Andre_Gondim> where I can find the new Ubuntu font?
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, right... But since all usability tests in the real world have shown this to be a bad move, and none I know of, have shown it to be a good move, I have to conclude it's a bad move... But that's just me, it seems.
<h00k> ta-da! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams
<DanaG> And they've never even really given even a "bad" reason for the change.
<DanaG> It's just "we changed it, so blah."
<Pici> Andre_Gondim: Its not finished.
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: huh? there have been tests other than people complaining you can link to?
<Andre_Gondim> Pici, ok
<jo-erlend> DanaG, I only recently got one. It's in case the design team wants to use the right hand side of the window for something else in some future release of Ubuntu.
<DanaG> So, they should change it then, not now!
<DanaG> I could turn that around: are there tests that show it GOOD to move? =þ
<Some_Person> Holy crap, this is probably not good
<Pici> Folks, the conversation here is supposed to be for support, and since beta1 was just released we really should be keeping it clear for that. #ubuntu-offtopic is available for chatter.
<Some_Person> My battery died while it was upgrading from karmic to lucid
<kklimonda> DanaG: apparently there have been if they convinced Shuttleworth
<avar> "System upgrade is complete." -> moment of truth
 * avar restarts
<Some_Person> It was at the part where it was downloading stuff
<DanaG> speaking of arguments: http://www.techeye.net/software/amd-and-nvidia-bitchfight-over-open-source-support =þ
<DanaG> that article's title is awesome.
<Pici> Sepaking of offtopic
<Pici> speaking too.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<vivid> totally off-topic, but i feel we need a change of mood http://blogs.msdn.com/larryosterman/archive/2010/01/29/nextgenhacker101-owes-me-a-new-monitor.aspx
<h00k> ...
<arand> Some_Person: Died as in computer forced shutdown?
<Pici> Guys, please.
<vivid> sorry
<yofel> Some_Person: if it was only downloading, then just run 'sudo apt-get clean' to clear the (maybe corrupted) package cache and start again
<Some_Person> arand: Well, yes. The battery ran out of power
<He4dShOt> sera
<Some_Person> update-manager says it can only do a "partial upgrade"
<yofel> Some_Person: BAD idea
<kklimonda> DanaG: ATI has implemented KMS in their fglrx driver?
<He4dShOt> ops
<DanaG> no, but they have in the open driver.
<Some_Person> yofel: What should I do?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, a more on-topic thing:
<yofel> Some_Person: ah, you're /etc/apt/sources.list might have lucid entries now, make sure to change everything back to karmic and try to upgrade again
<DanaG> when I use a non-ubuntu-official kernel, I get no plymouth splash.
<h00k> Some_Person: don't forget to use aptitude and not apt-get!
<kklimonda> DanaG: they or community?
<yofel> Some_Person: s/you're/your/
<DanaG> ATI has some of their own employees employed specifically to work on the open driver.
<Some_Person> yes, it does have lucid entries
<kklimonda> DanaG: sweet
<jo-erlend> DanaG, if they haven't changed it now, I really hope they won't, since I'm working on screencasts.
<KB1JWQ> Got it sorted, Pici
<Pici> KB1JWQ: What was it?
<DanaG> Instead of a splash screen, I get a black screen and "ureadahead main process (525) terminated with status 5".
<kklimonda> DanaG: why do you use vanilla kernel?
<Some_Person> yofel: Ok, update-manager looks just as it did originally when I did it
<DanaG> Upstream kernel has rudimentary power management for Radeon KMS.
<yofel> Some_Person: replace lucid with karmic, run 'sudo apt-get clean' and 'sudo apt-get update' and try again
<DanaG> Saves about 5 or 10 watts, and a big difference in fan noise.
<KB1JWQ> Pici: It was a "take the Dlink piece of crap back to the store and get a belkin" issue.  I think that's a ubottu factoid...
<Some_Person> yofel: That's what I did
<Pici> KB1JWQ: :D
<Some_Person> Should I install the latest karmic updates before upgrading to lucid, or does it not matter?
<anichols> So the beta is a LiveDVD instead of a LiveCD?  Why the sudden jump in ISO size?
<yofel> Some_Person: shouldn't matter
<KB1JWQ> Using it now, it seems to work.
<KB1JWQ> So yay. \o/
<arand> jo-erlend: button placement you mean, they have said "we are going to do this through beta1, to get a lot of testing, and then we'll see"
<vish> anichols: metric  unit sizes
<anichols> vish: What do you mean?
<DanaG> I remember even in the day of the floppy disks:
<vish> anichols: rather SI
<DanaG> 1.44MB floppy.  Ooh, this file is 1.4 MB.
<DanaG> wait, it won't fit?  what the heck?
<jo-erlend> arand, dammit! Please get me a reference?
<Some_Person> I have boxes of 800k floppies still lying around
<anichols> DanaG: But this is from 700 meg to 4 gig...a bit more of a difference when your DLing the ISO.
<DanaG> It turns out 1.44 == 1.38.
<vish> anichols: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy
<DanaG> Floppies are weird: one floppy "megabyte" is something like 1024 * 1000 bytes.
<yofel> anichols: no, the isos of the beta are still ~700MB
<yofel> anichols: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<vish> yofel: the confusion is the new units policy
<Some_Person> DanaG: 1MB = 1024 KB
<h00k> See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=units-policy
<arand> jo-erlend: The main bug... But I do think that canonical is going to stick with it, when they get an idea, they tend to, regardless of community hate.
<yofel> Some_Person: NO
<Some_Person> yofel: WHAT?
<yofel> Some_Person: 1MiB = 1024 KiB, 1MB = 1000KB
<anichols> yofel: Then explain why this ISO I'm DLing is reporting 270 MB of 3.9 GB downloaded?
<vish> Some_Person: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy
<Some_Person> yofel: KiB?
<vish> !newunitspolicy is <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy>
<yofel> Some_Person: read the link vish gave you
<kklimonda> the release notes for 10.04 are going to be huge
<KB1JWQ> Yay, updates in the repos!
<anichols> yofel: Path = http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/beta-1/ubuntu-10.04-beta1-dvd-i386.iso
<KB1JWQ> kklimonda: How so?
<avar> I'm back, just rebooted into 10.04
<KB1JWQ> avar: Well you're up, so apparently it's working well for you.
<kklimonda> KB1JWQ: there are a lot of changes in 10.04 that users have to know about before they do an upgrade or install a new system
<jo-erlend> arand, no.. Do you remember the firefox issue? That was reverted after lots of hassle.
<avar> I hate the new Ambience terminal theme, but it's easily changed
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: which one?
<yofel> anichols: yes, *that* is the dvd image, but that page doesn't have the cd images, my linked page has them
<jo-erlend> kklimonda, the licensing one.
<kklimonda> jo-erlend: oh, the eula? but displaying eula wasn't canonical decision
<jo-erlend> that actually _was_ a minor, cosmetic issue.
<anichols> yofel: Hence my original question.  Why is it a DVD image now instead of CD images, as in the alpha-3 and all the other ubuntu versions I have seen?
<Some_Person> yofel, vish: You have just wiped away what I thought was my correct knowledge of this stuff. Now I'm confused
<anichols> yofel: A DVD image takes far more time to download.
<kklimonda> anichols: you are downloading from the wrong location?
<KB1JWQ> kklimonda: Seems like kind of a waste of effort. :-/  Users never read documentation...
<arand> avar: Purple terminal, why ever would you be bothered by that :þ
<vish> Some_Person: good to be confused sometimes ;)
<yofel> anichols: there always were cd images and dvd images, the dvd is the desktop+alternate cd with the language packs I think
<anichols> kklimonda: Check my download path?  ﻿http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/beta-1/ubuntu-10.04-beta1-dvd-i386.iso
<kklimonda> KB1JWQ: but we can blame them later
<yofel> anichols: you looked on the wrong page for the iso
<jo-erlend> I just hope Ubuntu isn't heading for a mandrake.
<KB1JWQ> kklimonda: I suppose, I'm just cranky from dealing with dumb questions today.
<Some_Person> vish, yofel: What's the difference between a kB and a KiB, and why does a KB not exist?
<anichols> yofel: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/beta-1/
<KB1JWQ> "My computer broke, what do?" type of questions.
<kklimonda> anichols: so you are downloading a dvd, the iso url is http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-beta1-desktop-i386.iso
<anichols> yofel: Is that not the correct location?
<KB1JWQ> I can't unload on the users, so I'm venting here. :-p
<yofel> anichols: see kklimondas url
<yofel> anichols: the correct location is linked from the beta release page
<anichols> Much better....glad I asked in IRC.
<anichols> yofel: I thought I was looking at the beta release page....
<BUGabundo> jpds: back
<yofel> anichols: well, then I don't know how you got to a 'cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/...' page, the link should be 'releases.ubuntu.com/...'
<BUGabundo> sorry about leaving you haning
<BUGabundo> *hanging
<arand> jo-erlend: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/110
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532633 in metacity "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<anichols> yofel: That's where I got the alpha-3 ISO from, and when I saw that go 404, I went up a directory, saw beta-1, said "aha, the beta is out", went into that, and gaped at it being a Live DVD.
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand2
<yofel> Some_Person: the difference is that KiB are IEC units and kB are SI units, IEC are base 2, SI are base 10
<DanaG> orange and purple do look awesome together, if done WELL.
<DanaG> As it is right now, the default background is "bleh".
<KB1JWQ> SInce I'm doing this al from apt-get, what packages besides a new kernel require a reboot in Ubuntu?
<jpds> BUGabundo: I'm used to IRC.
<h00k> KB1JWQ: use aptitude instead of apt-get
<KB1JWQ> h00k: Why would I do that?
<h00k> KB1JWQ: it contains more logics
<KB1JWQ> h00k: I'm coming from yum.
<DanaG> bonus points if you "sudo aptitude"
<DanaG> it gives you a nice ncurses ui,
<DanaG> .
<yofel> Some_Person: they have different names so you can recognize what is used, but units are commonly misused, this is now mostly being fixed in ubuntu
<jorgerosa> hello
<BUGabundo> jpds: one of those really stupid things to do... "oh look an extra gnome-terminal still open, lets close it.... NOOOOOOOOOOOO"
<Stargaze> !hi| jorgerosa
<ubottu> jorgerosa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<BUGabundo> too late
<jorgerosa> has anyone here, that can submit games to ubuntu repository?
<KB1JWQ> h00k: Ugh, not a fan of aptitude.  It's obnoxious and convoluted.
<bobby__> Hey... Can someone explain how I can upgrade to 10.04 beta?
<Stargaze> jorgerosa, for games, check http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<KB1JWQ> h00k: Besides, how'm I supposed to script that?
<h00k> KB1JWQ: sudo aptitude update, sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> KB1JWQ: I guess you know nothing of what you are talking about then
<jorgerosa> Ok, thx Stargaze
<anichols> bobby__: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<KB1JWQ> BUGabundo: Entirely possible.  I've been using Ubuntu for... almost a day now.
<BUGabundo> !upgrade | bobby__
<ubottu> bobby__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<BUGabundo> KB1JWQ: WOW... I'm so glad for you
<jpds> anichols: Ahem, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors .
<KB1JWQ> I think I just tripped over someone's sacred cow. :-x
<jorgerosa> Stargaze: Sry, not exactly what i'm looking for. In fact doesnt seems nothing ubuntu related...
<anichols> jpds: Interesting mirrors page there.
<anichols> jpds: The one I'm getting the ISO from only needs 28 more minutes, and I'm on WiFi so I doubt I could DL faster anyway.
<claptrap> Alright, so I'm currently doing the upgrade to Lucid, and it's in the configuring grub-pc section. How can I double check where grub is booting from right now?
<bobby__> Okay... Nothing can find the 10.04 upgrade
<bobby__> apt-get upgrade, update, update-manager...
<KB1JWQ> But back to point.  In RedHat land you'll want to update after any updates to the kernel or to the glibc package.  In Ubuntu equivalents, that'd be linux-base and glibc I think?  Is there anything else that should mean "Yeah, time to reboot?"
<Stargaze> -d
<yofel> bobby__: use 'sudo update-manager -d'
<bobby__> didn't work :s
<yofel> bobby__: what ubuntu version are you running?
<bobby__> 10.04 Alpha 3
<BUGabundo> yofel: give then fish.... or teach them to fish
<yofel> bobby__: then you don't upgrade to the beta but just make sure you have all updates installed
<yofel> BUGabundo: haha
<bobby__> They are all installed, the problem is, the upgrade won't even show up
<bobby__> I'm up to date as of 23 seconds ago, but the upgrade won't show up
<yofel> bobby__: there is NO upgrade from alpha3 -> beta1
<bobby__> oh really :s
<yofel> bobby__: if you have all updates then you have the beta already
<bobby__> Really?...
<DanaG> weird: ubuntu-artwork newsgroup said "935" new messages... and then when I went to view it, there were really only TWO new messages.
<yofel> bobby__: the beta is nothing special, more like a more stable snapshot of the packages in the repository
<bobby__> That wasn't the case in Karmic... I did a straight upgrade from the last karmic alpha to the beta :s
<yofel> bobby__: so that we get better installation discs and better working upgrades
<bobby__> Interesting...
<bobby__> Is this because it is an LTS?
<yofel> bobby__: that wasn't the case or update-manager was buggy back then
<bobby__> Interesting...
<yofel> bobby__: you only upgrade from release to release as in karmic -> lucid, no need to upgrade from Lucid -> Lucid
<bobby__> ... In the karmic betas and alphas, and the lucid alphas so far I've been upgrading :?
<vish> !newunitspolicy is <Ubuntu has change its units policy in Lucid to maintain consistency. The units now follow the SI standards [ base-10 ]. For more information about the new units policy Kindly read : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy >
<yofel> bobby__: and it has nothing to do with Lucid being an LTS
<BUGabundo> yofel: one of things that always amazes me. is where new users get this ideas :S
<bobby__> oh... Thanks for your help than...
<yofel> BUGabundo: yeah, but that makes this # never boring ^^
<Trewas> at least canonical is doing something sane this cycle (the units policy) :)
<Some_Person> Ok, I think I finally understand it again (but correctly). It seems I've been incorrectly using SI units with base-2 for a very long time
<yofel> Trewas: +1
<yofel> Some_Person: as many other people in the world, there's still a lot that needs to be fixed
<Some_Person> yofel: One thing still confuses me though. How do you represent "bits"?
<nasso_> just installed and nouveau sucks big time.couldnt even get to desktop without installing real nvidia drivers via rescuemode. i can not believe they included this buggy crap in a LTS.
<litropy> Hi, all: I accidentally did a partial upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10 last night. I'm not in 9.10 live USB, in the partitioner. I'd like to just format my partition, reinstall 9.10, and keep everything the same. It's asking me to specify a mount point. During 10.04's upgrade, I elected to install GRUB on all partitions. Before that, I nstalled GRUB2 on another partition. GRUB version 1.98,...
<litropy> ...currrently. What should I specify as my mount point? The partition I want to install 9.10 on, or the partition I originally installed GRUB2 on?
<litropy> I'm now in 9.10 live USB*
<yofel> Some_Person: kB -> kilobytes, kb -> kilobit (I THINK)
<BUGabundo> nasso_: well DO YOUR job and report bugs as appropriate! don't blast the work of others :(
<kklimonda> yofel: KiB
<litropy> I'll then be carefully upgrading to 10.04.
<kklimonda> oh wait, kilobit..
<kklimonda> ugh
<kklimonda> time to get some rest :)
<alex_mayorga> has this been packaged for Ubuntu http://counter.li.org/scripts ?
<Some_Person> yofel: And what's a "kibibyte"?
<hexdump_> hey how is ubuntu 10.04?
<jorgerosa> BUGabundo: fui ao teu site, o linux.pt mas não deixa registar.
<BUGabundo> lol
<yofel> Some_Person: KiB -> kibibyte (base 2 unit name, takes a while to get used to ^^)
<BUGabundo> jorgerosa: wrong #. try #ubuntu-pt
<jorgerosa> BUGabundo: Ok, i will. Thankyou for being so helpful... NOT! :P
<Some_Person> yofel: So what I've been calling a kilobyte for all these years is actually a kibibyte?
<jorgerosa> ;)
<yofel> Some_Person: depends if you mentioned file sizes or HDD sizes :D
<Some_Person> file sizes mainly
<Some_Person> I've known for a long time that HDD sizes used base-10
<nasso_> BUGabundo: i dont say its a bad project. try to do a apt-cache search nouveau. it says experimental next to the package. does that sound like something you should use by default in a lts?
<BUGabundo> nasso_: I used it and tested, and reported bugs on it for over 3 weeks
<BUGabundo> from my POV it works very nicelly
<Some_Person> But wait, this means that most operating systems use the wrong units! I swear I never saw "KiB" in Windows
<BUGabundo> nasso_: plus, having something working with great 2D support totally open, is always better then nothing at all
<hexdump_> 10,04 Como é Ubuntu?
<bjsnider> nasso_, the alternative is nv, which is at least as bad if not worse
<yofel> Some_Person: ok, I was wrong, kbit -> kilobit (according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bit)
<hexdump_> Guess I'll just try it
<nasso_> BUGabundo: apparently its not working at all for me so nv is probably better
<Trewas> Some_Person: using base-2 units does not make much sense most of the time, as going from KiB to MiB etc requires a calculator instead of just changing the place of the decimal point like with base-10 units
<litropy> screw it i'll just use my 9.10 partit and hope for the best
<BUGabundo> hexdump_: english please! or #ubuntu-br
<Some_Person> Trewas: But most applications seem to use base-2
<yofel> Some_Person: exactly. (actually I was shocked too when I learned of the difference ^^)
<nasso_> BUGabundo: it is experimental software. its young. i could understand it it appeared in 10.10. but in a lts?!
<hexdump_> BUGabundo:  thats fine just wanted to see if updating to Ubuntu 10.04 would be a good idea
<kklimonda> Some_Person: they are broken
<BUGabundo> we need support for framebuffer
<Some_Person> Problem! Nautilus says I have a folder that's "34.0 KB"
<Trewas> Some_Person: yes, which does not mean that ubuntu starting to mark the units correctly and using mostly SI units is a bad idea
<Some_Person> what does that mean?
<kklimonda> Some_Person: for 10.04 we are fixing nautilus and maybe few others but the idea is to fix them all
<BUGabundo> hexdump_: if you are ready to test, have backups, feel confortable filling bugs, and fixing stuff that breaks, sure
<kklimonda> nasso_: it's not that young or that experimental
<Some_Person> kklimonda: Will nautilus use base-10 or base-2?
<kklimonda> Some_Person: base-10
<hexdump_> BUGabundo:  yeah it's a given that it would be buggy right now.  I might just slap it on another pc and give it a go.
<kklimonda> nasso_: LTS means "Long Term Support" and it's easier to support nouveau than nv
<Some_Person> kklimonda: What does it use in karmic?
<kklimonda> Some_Person: base-2 with wrong labels afair
<Some_Person> Why the move to base-10?
<kklimonda> so users are less confused
<Some_Person> I'm actually more used to base-2 than base-10, so this will probably confuse me
 * anichols prefers base-2 to be honest.
<kklimonda> only because that's what you have been using for years
<anichols> kklimonda: Indeed
<Some_Person> kklimonda: Windows uses base-2 with wrong labels AFAIK. Why not just use base-2 with the correct labels?
<CosmiChaos> my 8600gts 16x on nforce 630i 16x pci express still is only at bus type 4x :((((( any idea https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/541749
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541749 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "PCIExpress 1.0 16x Port (nforce 630i) and 16x-Card 8600 GTS only synced at bus-type 4x" [Undecided,New]
<Trewas> Some_Person: so you know instinćtively whether 7100000KiB will fit to 680MiB cd, and so on? :)
<Trewas> Some_Person: most of the time using base-2 units makes no sense, as it only makes things complicated to humans
<Trewas> well there was some extra zeros, but you get the idea
<jimlovell777> is there a place where I can find why a package has been removed from the repos?
<anichols> So much for remembering 1024 - 1048576 - 1073741824 :P
<claptrap> Alllllriiiight. Looks like Lucid install was successful... now to find the problems it caused. qq
<kklimonda> Some_Person: because disks use base-10 and CDs use base-10 (with wrong labels) so if we use base-2 the question "does this file fit this cd" remains
<Some_Person> that actually makes sense
<bjsnider> CosmiChaos, it's regrettable that your system uses an nforce chipset
<CosmiChaos> what do you want to say?
<CosmiChaos> ah ok i got the word, whats the problem with nforce chipset
<Some_Person> all righty, I'm for the switch then
<CosmiChaos> chipset and card are from nvidia and both are claimed to be 16x
<CosmiChaos> so wtf is going on? in windows it works
<claptrap> Sooooo. This little Twitter/Facebook/chats thinger... what does it do on the chat protocols, exactly?
<claptrap> Like, do I need to be using Empathy to get the full benefits of this little deal?
<MikeChelen> claptrap: it seems to use empathy by default, a number of account types are supported
<Crashbit> I have a problem with blogtk. It doesn't import gtkhtml2, because the packet that contain doesn't exist on lucid
<avar> how do I change not only the theme but also the desktop background to the default of the theme?
<owaislone> hey everyone
<owaislone> i'm on lucid alpha3
<CosmiChaos> bjsnider, there must be a way to find out for what reason it is setup as 4x, since lspci says both are capable of 16x damnit
<owaislone> i just upgraded a few packages and nautilus  + docky stopped working
<claptrap> MikeChelen: Well, I mean, I signed in on it... but... now what? Did it start Empathy? Am I able to receive messages, or do I need to start Empathy for it to hook into?
<Some_Person> owaislone: you should be on beta1
<owaislone> segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bjsnider> CosmiChaos, the nforce chipset is not well supported in linux compared to the intel chipsets
<owaislone> @some_person: thats what i was trying to do by upgrading
<MikeChelen> claptrap: think it starts empathy automatically, if you have created the chat accounts already
<DBO> I get occasional screen flickering on my intel based laptop after upgrade
<CosmiChaos> bjsniper oh no problem i already claiming in #nvidia too about what the problem may be, see: I SEE THAT ITS NOT WELL SUPPORTED ;)
<xfact> They changed every thing default except the pointer (and some icons)
<owaislone> here are the packages i upgrader
<kklimonda> Crashbit: report a bug
<owaislone> gnome-session (2.28.0-0ubuntu7) to 2.29.92-0ubuntu1
<owaislone> gnome-session-bin (2.28.0-0ubuntu7) to 2.29.92-0ubuntu1
<owaislone> gnome-settings-daemon (2.28.1-1ubuntu2) to 2.29.92-0ubuntu2
<owaislone> gstreamer0.10-alsa (0.10.25-7) to 0.10.28-1
<owaislone> gstreamer0.10-nice (0.0.10-2) to 0.0.10-2build1
<owaislone> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad (0.10.17-3ubuntu3) to 0.10.18-1ubuntu1
<claptrap> Hm. Let's see if I can remember what annoyed me about Empathy.
<owaislone> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse (0.10.17-0ubuntu1) to 0.10.18-0ubuntu1
<owaislone> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base (0.10.27-1) to 0.10.28-1
<owaislone> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps (0.10.25-7) to 0.10.28-1
<DBO> :/
<owaislone> gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio (0.10.17-1ubuntu1) to 0.10.21-1ubuntu1
<owaislone> gstreamer0.10-tools (0.10.25-4) to 0.10.28-1
<owaislone> gstreamer0.10-x (0.10.25-7) to 0.10.28-1
<owaislone> gvfs (1.5.1-0ubuntu2) to 1.5.5-0ubuntu1
<owaislone> gvfs-backends (1.5.1-0ubuntu2) to 1.5.5-0ubuntu1
<Crashbit> kklimonda: ok :)
<owaislone> gvfs-bin (1.5.1-0ubuntu2) to 1.5.5-0ubuntu1
<kklimonda> argh
<owaislone> gvfs-fuse (1.5.1-0ubuntu2) to 1.5.5-0ubuntu1
<claptrap> Can someone uh
<owaislone> checkbox (0.8.6) to 0.9
<owaislone> checkbox-gtk (0.8.6) to 0.9
<claptrap> Give that thing the boot?
<claptrap> :E
<owaislone> example-content (38) to 40
<CosmiChaos> bjsnider, i still get confused by lspci saying the port is capable of 16x
<owaislone> xorg (1:7.5+1ubuntu12) to 1:7.5+3ubuntu1
<owaislone> apport (1.12.1-0ubuntu5) to 1.13-0ubuntu3
<owaislone> apport-gtk (1.12.1-0ubuntu5) to 1.13-0ubuntu3
<owaislone> apport-symptoms (0.8) to 0.9
<owaislone> bind9-host (1:9.6.1.dfsg.P2-1) to 1:9.7.0.dfsg.1-1~build1
<owaislone> brltty (4.1-2ubuntu4) to 4.1-2ubuntu6
<owaislone> brltty-x11 (4.1-2ubuntu4) to 4.1-2ubuntu6
<kklimonda> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<owaislone> cdbs (0.4.62+nmu1ubuntu4) to 0.4.62+nmu1ubuntu5
<owaislone> command-not-found (0.2.40ubuntu2) to 0.2.40ubuntu3
<owaislone> command-not-found-data (0.2.40ubuntu2) to 0.2.40ubuntu3
<xfact> owaislone, Please use ubuntu pastebin
<owaislone> computer-janitor (1.14-0ubuntu1) to 1.14.1-0ubuntu2
<owaislone> computer-janitor-gtk (1.14-0ubuntu1) to 1.14.1-0ubuntu2
<owaislone> console-setup (1.34ubuntu6) to 1.34ubuntu11
<owaislone> kbd (1.15-1ubuntu1) to 1.15-1ubuntu3
<kklimonda> thanks jrib
<jrib> kklimonda: thank you
<bjsnider> CosmiChaos, i've deliberately avoided nforce boards because of these types of issues, so i ain't no nforce expert, if there is such a thing
<avar> where do I find this "meMenu" ?
<kklimonda> avar: well, it's in the right corner of the top panel
<avar> not for me, I upgraded from 9.10
<CosmiChaos> bjsniper so -because 16x works in windows and lspci says in linux that port is capable of 16x - it seems to be caused by the kernel pciport-driver
<CosmiChaos>  Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<avar> can't find it in "add to panel" either
<MikeChelen> it's built into the user switcher / logout
<kklimonda> avar: it's called indicator session
<owaislone> anyone?
<avar> ah, it was in "indicator applet session"
<kklimonda> owaislone: if you have a segmentation fault than you should report bug on LP using the apport dialog that shows up after application crash.
<MikeChelen> !pastebin | owaislone
<ubottu> owaislone: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<owaislone> no apport dialog shows up
<owaislone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/397975/
<kklimonda> owaislone: check if you have a related crash file in /var/crash/
<claptrap> Ugh wow
<bjwebb> anyone know why i may have lost gnome?
<kklimonda> are there any problems with lucid iso images and unetbootin ?
<kklimonda> bjwebb: well, that's a vague question - what do you mean by "lost" ?
<kklimonda> bjwebb: have you tried (re)installing ubuntu-destkop?
<bjwebb> kklimonda: gdm doesn't list it anymore
<bjwebb> kklimonda: no, will do
<MikeChelen> kklimonda: try using usb startup creator instead of unetbootin
<bjwebb> oh, i don't have ubunu-desktop, i see what's up
<owaislone> nope
<owaislone> no crash file
<kklimonda> MikeChelen: that's not what I've asked for though - a friend of mine has borked his lucid installation and have only access to windows
<CalmvsKhaos> sorry if this has been asked, but where is the best place to download the beta?
<Some_Person> CalmvsKhaos: type /topic
<CalmvsKhaos> ok ty
<bjwebb> well, lets try again
<MikeChelen> kklimonda: oh that is too bad, have had more luck with usb creator than unetbootin
<nicuro> How can I request that the mobile-broadband-provider-info package be updated in Lucid to the latest version in gnome. it is just a database of mobile broadband operators and should not create any problems?
<CalmvsKhaos> when was the beta released today?
<owaislone> bump!
<MikeChelen> !repeat | owaislone
<ubottu> owaislone: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<vish> CalmvsKhaos: yes, http://release-blog.ubuntu.com/?p=102
<owaislone> aight
<guntbert> owaislone: this isn't a forum - please have patience
<owaislone> nautilus crashes after upgrading a few packages
 * Some_Person has never had the misfortune of using either
<kklimonda> owaislone: it's not really a forum - check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash for how to debug a crash
<owaislone> here is the list
<owaislone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/397975/
<owaislone> nautilus shows segmentation fault
<owaislone> but works as root
<kklimonda> owaislone: segmentation fault means nothing if you don't have backtraces
<owaislone> guntbert:i thought forum should have patience.. irc is instant.. hehe
<owaislone> kklimonda: where do i find one?
<vish> owaislone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<guntbert> owaislone: I was referring to the "bump" - its senseless here :)
<MikeChelen> owaislone: people come and go, they might not have seen your whole question, so it is good to repeat a summary when needed
<owaislone> hmm..i'm new.. so can you guys at least point out the suspects.. so i downgrade them and see if nautilus works again
<Some_Person> does lucid+1 have a name yet?
<lenios> no
<claptrap> Mmk
<claptrap> So, now I can't alt-tab out of fullscreen WoW in WINE. v.v
<alex_mayorga> ouch got a kerneloops
<nicuro> Where do I go if I want to suggest a package updated in the repos?
<Some_Person> nicuro: Probably the bug tracker, though it's unlikely to happen since it's after the freeze
 * bjwebb wonders if not being in group video could be causing trouble
<nicuro> the package readme says "The Package contains only informational files so it's safe for distributions to grab updates even during feature freeze and maintenance stages."
<lenios> what is this package, is it really needed?
<MikeChelen> how can i check if a system has been upgraded from alpha 3 to beta?
<nicuro> its mobile-broadband-provider-info and its not updated since 20091009
<nicuro> its the list of mobile broadband settings for mobile operators  settings
<nicuro> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/mobile-broadband-provider-info
<nicuro> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/mobile-broadband-provider-info/20091009-0ubuntu2
<claptrap> This is tres frustrating.
<lenios> MikeChelen, just update/upgrade your packages, and you will be beta
<nicuro> and for example in romania it does not have all the operators. and the one from gnome does
<alex_mayorga> Bug #542178
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542178 in linux "BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper/0/0x10000100" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542178
<MikeChelen> lenios: upgrade thinks there isn't anything to do, maybe beta is not available on all repo mirrors yet?
<lenios> there was no change in the last day
<lenios> beta freeze
<MikeChelen> so there are no updates with today's beta release?
<owaislone> Hey guys
<owaislone> it's working now
<lenios> if you updated in the last days, you should be beta now
<owaislone> somehow it generated a crash report upon trying again and the crash report said some packages we obsolete
<owaislone> installed them and woot... it works now.. Thanks.
<owaislone> it's never a waste to have a look at the irc
<MikeChelen> lenios: ah ok, thanks
<owaislone> today i learned that apport reports sit in /var/crash
<owaislone> thanks again
<owaislone> bye
<owaislone> keep rocking!!
<avar> Some_Person: So after I add your ppa how do I install your light-themes and not ubuntu's ?
<claptrap> Oh wow.
<Seq> Hey. How can I troubleshoot a failure to boot with nouveau modesetting is enabled? It happens with beta1 itself and with the xorg-crack pushers PPA
<Some_Person> avar: just update your system
<claptrap> WINE emulating a virtual desktop at my resolution actually goes over the WHOLE screen now.
<Seq> happens with both, I should say. I first tested plain beta1
<claptrap> Neato!
<claptrap> I hope that sticks around. :D
<nasso_> is there a way to move the close,minimized and maximize nuttons to the right side?
<claptrap> ...hey
<claptrap> That issue didn't hit me. o_o My buttons are still on the right.
<avar> Some_Person: Even though I've added your ppa aptitude update/upgrade/dist-upgrade doesn't install anything new. And I don's see your light-themes under aptitude show light-themes
<nasso_> claptrap: i did a clean install. you upgraded?
<claptrap> nasso_: Yeah.
<Bittarman> so, are the buttons staying on the left?
<Bittarman> or is that tbd?
<claptrap> Seems pretty 100%.
<Bittarman> (I quite like them there)
<claptrap> I still have yet to see a real reason for it. qq
<claptrap> The only thing I've seen so far is Shuttleworth's "CAUSE I WANNA!"
<Some_Person> avar: apt-cache show light-themes
<Some_Person> avar: what version does it say?
<Bittarman> claptrap, seems like a good enough reason to me :P
<Bittarman> i think its kinda neat
<claptrap> lol.
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Bittarman> makes the titlebar cleaner
<claptrap> Yeah, but
<claptrap> What's going on over there now?
<claptrap> Like.
<claptrap> There's a huge, empty space not doing anything.
<Bittarman> mmmmmm deadspace
 * Bittarman drools
<claptrap> ...lol.
<claptrap> I put my monitor space to work. :<
<lenios> it's supposed to minimize mouse gestures needed for actions
<Bittarman> I think asthetically its much better
<duffydack> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/meet-zeitbutton-right-hand-side.html
<claptrap> lenios: How so?
<avar> Some_Person: Two, one of them 0.1.5.8-1~ppa
<busata> hmm, might be a stupid question, I have alpha 3 version, but there hasn't been any update for 2 days now, is that normal?
<Bittarman> claptrap, most likely your pointer is left up near the top left anyway
<busata> (as the beta1 version is out)
<Bittarman> thats where most mouse action happens
<alex_mayorga> busata: I have the same question
<Bittarman> file menu us there, usually copy/paste buttons are up near there, along with save etc.
<Bittarman> s/us/is
<claptrap> I can -kinda- see that (not true for me, since I use a trackball) but I see more misclicks than anything else.
<Some_Person> avar: apt-cache policy light-themes - which one is the candidate?
<claptrap> "File -> Pri--- ah shit I just closed everything."
<CalmvsKhaos> is there a DVD .iso of lucid? all im seeing is cd's isos
<Bittarman> any program worth its salt goes "Are you sure you want to quit, all changes will be lost" if youve done any work and not saved it yet
<Bittarman> any that don't should have issues filed against them
<claptrap> Yes, well, you're not necessarily using that program. :p
<avar> Some_Person: ah, it's already installed, must have been a part of the upgrade I was doing earlier. Sorry.
<claptrap> I don't think the window control buttons are SO commonly accessed that they need to be grouped with other common actions.
<Some_Person> avar: Remember, you have to log out and then log back in to actually see the changes
<barry> is anybody able to help and/or is interested in debug x crashes on nvidia h/w after an upgrade from karmic->lucid?
<avar> Some_Person: Yeah. I just didn't spot it being installed:)
<Bittarman> barry, I purged and reinstalled the drivers, that fixed it all.
<bjwebb> where, oh where is my compiz :(
<Bittarman> you just need to clean out all the old nv-glx stuff i think.
<busata> alex_mayorga: had any luck with answers? ;-)
<Bittarman> *nvidia--glx
<alex_mayorga> busata: haven't wrote the question yet :)
<barry> Bittarman: so, apt-get remove any old stuff in a chroot, then reinstall... which package?
<CalmvsKhaos> is there a DVD .iso of lucid? all im seeing is cd's isos
<alex_mayorga> CalmvsKhaos: what do you need a DVD for?
<lenios> CalmvsKhaos, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<busata> alex_mayorga: ah yes, ubuntu community is amazing, but they don't have telepathy yet :(
<CalmvsKhaos> less downloading of packages
<lenios> 4go iso is available
<alex_mayorga> CalmvsKhaos: better to install the base and grow from there, isn't it?
<alex_mayorga> lenios: what's on the DVD?
<CalmvsKhaos> isnt that a paid site ?
<arand> Some_Person: not enough to reload metacity?
<CalmvsKhaos> the one you can buy the entire software mirror
<lenios> i have no idea what's on the dvd lacking on the cd
<alex_mayorga> busata: but they have empathy ;)
<lenios> you can check the packages list
<busata> ;)
<claptrap> Whoa wtf
<Some_Person> arand: You can try it, but it didn't work for me for some reason
<claptrap> Kopete's incoming messages are coming up in like
<claptrap> normal little windows
<claptrap> With buttons
<claptrap> Not the uh
<claptrap> notifications I'm used to.
<claptrap> Is glibnotify busted in Lucid?
<Bittarman> barry, http://pastie.org/877764
<CalmvsKhaos> lenios, thanks for that link :)
<Bittarman> those ones
<Some_Person> My understanding was that the DVD contains universe too, or maybe I'm mistaken
<barry> Bittarman: thanks... trying it now
<arand> I've heard localisations...
<bjwebb> okay, now this is some freaky shit
<bjwebb> everythings pink and green
<lenios> i only use cds and add what i need
<busata> alex_mayorga: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433116&page=3
<claptrap> Does libnotify not work in Lucid? v.v
<lenios> claptrap, it does work
<claptrap> lenios: Neither Empathy nor Kopete seem to be seeing that. Any idea why?
<lenios> i'm using empathy and it does work
<claptrap> lenios: Kopete is showing messages in very annoying dialog-box style notifications, Empathy just isn't showing anythign.
<bjwebb> hmmm, i get some weird stuff in my xorg log
<lenios> claptrap, in empathy, edition > preferences > notifications
<busata> anyway, a question in general again, were there any updates today or yesterday? :-p
<lenios> maybe kopete is not using libnotify
<claptrap> lenios: It was before the upgrade.
<lenios> claptrap, ?
<lenios> oh
<bjwebb> why would i get (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) if i am using an intel chipset?
<lenios> can't help with kopete
<CalmvsKhaos> wow the mirrors are getting really slow now
<claptrap> And all notifications except for online/offline are enabled in Empathy.
<Bittarman> bjwebb, grep your xorg.conf for "nvidia"
<lenios> claptrap, do you have notifications in another program?
<Some_Person> I'm getting my normal 80 kB/s for my lucid upgrade
<bjwebb> Bittarman: nothing, its all generic
<claptrap> lenios: If you're asking if any other program is currently sending notifications, no.
<CalmvsKhaos> Some_Person, i normally get around 550kb/s getting 20-50kb/s now
<lenios> there must be something wrong with it then, not with empathy
<bjsnider> bjwebb, you have an nvidia graphics chip?
<bjwebb> bjsnider: nope, an intel one afaik
<bjwebb> product: Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<bjwebb>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<claptrap> lenios: Any ideas?
<eggster2002>  Hi all, I have just installed Lucid beta 1 on VirtualBox v3.1.4 when I reboot the VM after installing the guest additions all I get is a blank screen. Has any one else come across this?
<lenios> claptrap, check your logs
<CalmvsKhaos> its buggy in vmware too eggster2002
<CalmvsKhaos> my entire PC is locking up with Lucid in VMware
<CalmvsKhaos> :(((
<eggster2002> :'(
<alex_mayorga> busata: thanks on answering our question :)
<busata> alex_mayorga: I hope that's it, cause I find it weird that I had no updates for two days
<claptrap> lenios: How do I do that for libnotify? Still fairly Ubuntu-nub.
<lenios> busata, that's not weird, that's a freeze for the beta release
<busata> aha!
<busata> thanks :)
<BluesKaj> CalmvsKhaos, running an alpha or beta OS in VM is not recommended
<CalmvsKhaos> i  sure aint putting it on my system
<CalmvsKhaos> i might try live cd
<duffydack> entire OS freeze with a vm ??  Odd....
<lenios> claptrap, i don't know what to find, but it should be on system logs
<CalmvsKhaos> yes odd indeed
<lenios> in /var/log, or system logs viewer from admin menu
<barry> Bittarman: that did the trick, thanks!  now i've got to re-enable my dual-head and i will be a lucky lynx
<Some_Person> Shouldn't an OS be theoretically more stable in a VM?
<Bittarman> barry, yw
<lenios> why would it be more stable?
<Some_Person> The emulated hardware is known and constant
<duffydack> I dont know why a vm would freeze your host...very odd.. It shouldnt happen
<avar> My volume control disappeared in 10.04 and I can't find it again
<Some_Person> avar: indicator applet
<avar> ah, thanks:0
<rye> BluesKaj, erm, why running anything in VM is not recommended?
<claptrap> lenios: I don't see anything for libnotify or notification-daemon... no idea what I'm looking for, though. .-.
<CalmvsKhaos> duffydack, if it's using VT-X/EPT or AMD-V/RVI i could see how it could lock up the host
<duffydack> CalmvsKhaos, ahh.. of course.
<Stargaze> same here avar no volume control, i didn't notice it
<avar> fixed by adding the indicator applet
<Some_Person> they moved it from the notification applet to the indicator applet
<bjwebb> hmmm, why can't i do ctrl+alt+left
<lullabud> bjwebb: is one of your keys missing?
<bjwebb> lullabud: hmmmm
<bjwebb> lullabud: you may have a point
<lullabud> i hate it when that happens....
<bjwebb> lullabud: the physical key is fine, but it does nothing in x
<claptrap> So it seems notifications aren't working at all.
<lullabud> wow, that's weird.
<lullabud> bjwebb: does it work in cli mode?
<lenios> claptrap, fresh install? ubuntu/kubuntu?
<BUGabundo> evening
<bjwebb> lullabud: yep
<claptrap> lenios: Upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 Beta1.
<bjwebb> lullabud: the colemak keymap is messed up, so i used a manual one
<bjwebb> so i suspect that's related
<avar> These "Social from the Start" features in Ubuntu 10.04 are totally underwhelming. It's just a textfield that goes to Twitter + Gwibber by default
<claptrap> I suspect (hope) there'll be more to that.
<claptrap> lol
<bjwebb> !keycode 100 = Left
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bjwebb> now what's up with that
<bjwebb> unless something in gnome is catching it...
<jo-erlend> are the other flavours of Ubuntu ready for documentation and screencasts?
<lenios> it's really social from the start, you can change your statut directly from the memenu, use empathy to be connected on facebook, and even gwibber by default to check on twitter/FB with a good interface
<bjwebb> what could be grabbing my keyboard input before the wm?
<duffydack> Is the memenu supposed to notify of events in your 'social' accounts, even when you dont have gwibber running, or do you need it running, which negates the need for anything at all social related to be in the memenu...
<duffydack> it just becomes a shortcut to gwibber like in the application menu otherwise..
<BluesKaj> strange stuff, just upgraded the laptop to lucid , but PA and jack are both listed in sys/settings /media/music even tho they're not installed
<duffydack> well Ive not noticed it notify anything, yet..
<lenios> i get notifications of contacts getting online
<Some_Person> I don't like how gnome-games has been losing games over time
<bjwebb> anyone know where keyboard layouts are stored?
<lenios> bjwebb, system > prefs > keyboard > second tab
<bjwebb> i mean actual location
<bjwebb> in fs
<lenios> you want to modify one?
<bjwebb> kindof
<bjwebb> i want to see what's wrong with one
<bjwebb> my bottom row is offset
<gorthaug> hi
<lenios> bjwebb, check in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols
<gorthaug> i've a problem after the beta1 installation... it's a clean installation without others OS, ok, the problem it's that in the boot of the machine i don't see any grub menu and i get and kernel panic thay say me that can't mount the root fs in unknow-block(0,0) the / its in the partition /dev/sda1, can anybody help me please?
<bjwebb> okay, bug reporting time methinks
<bjwebb> or maybe i should try to fix it first
<bjwebb> okay, so wth, it looks like someone's gone out of their way to break this
<gorthaug> can anybody help me with my problem?
<bjwebb> is there an easy way to find out what package a file is in?
<yofel> gorthaug: for grub 2 you need to hold left shift pressed to get to the boot menu
<yofel> or right, not sure
<yofel> gorthaug: and did you specify something like hd0,0 at some point? grub2 uses different numbering, sda1 == hd0,1
<yofel> bjwebb: yes
<yofel> bjwebb: 'dpkg -S <file>' will search all installed packages
<yofel> bjwebb: use apt-file if you want to search the complete repository
<bjwebb> yofel: thankyou muchly
<gorthaug> yofel, no dont specify nothing... that was the authomatic installation... and i'm seen the grub.cfg with the live cd and in the line for ubuntu 10.04 appear hd(0,1)
<yofel> bjwebb: if you need help on bug filing you can ask the bugsquad in #ubuntu-bugs (for now you might find https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage helpful)
<yofel> gorthaug: hm...
<bjwebb> yofel: i've find the package thanks. i've changed the file so it works for me. is there an easy way to get a diff with the packaged version?
<bjwebb> oh, wait, i just commented it out, its fine
<gorthaug> ok, it's works... the UUID for root was wrong, i set it by device /dev/sda1 and it works
<claptrap> Never did get notifications working.
<lenios> unlucky
<richthegeek> anyone else getting a "Could not write bytes: broken pipe" with Plymouth/nvidia?
<yofel> gorthaug: don't forget to file a bug, I'm not sure against which package, but ubiquity (the live disk installer) would be a good start
<MarcoPau> hello, my xorg is not loading ati module thou ati_drv.so is there, thus I'm trying to configure it with xorg.conf but it won't read it and it's still using the built in configuration file. do you guys have any hint?
<yofel> MarcoPau: what ati driver are you trying to use?
<MarcoPau> yofel: open source
<yofel> MarcoPau: and what driver is it trying to use at the moment?
<Sulle> If you install the beta through wubi.exe, will the grub work?. it did not work for me in the aplha 3.
<MarcoPau> yofel: it tries to open ati, but doesn't find the module, thou it's installed. then it goes to vesa
<yofel> Sulle: not sure, but don't forget to get the fixed wubi version as described on the release page
<yofel> MarcoPau: can you pastebin your xorg log?
<MarcoPau> http://pastebin.com/1NanSedR
<MarcoPau> yofel: it was already there, have been searching for help the whole day
<yofel> MarcoPau: that's odd... are you sure that /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so exists and isn't corrupted?
<MarcoPau> yofel: well, it's there
<MarcoPau> yofel: and that should just recall radeon_drv.so
<Pirate_Hunter> how stable is lucid now can I use it for hosting a couple of site?
<Unksi> Pirate_Hunter: i would never use an unstable environment in a server
<guntbert> Pirate_Hunter: in the light that !serverguide still points to 8.04 (deliberately) - listen to Unksi
<Pirate_Hunter> the problem is that I really do not wish to wait it is stopping me in many ways, lucid offers good features and would like to setup these servers as soon as possible, hmmm guntbert I know what you mean but how bad is it still?
<Okidesu> is there a new version of mplayer for lucid ?
<lenios> Okidesu, mplayer Version : 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu15
<FFForever> is it me or is the startup drive checker broken?
<Okidesu> lenios, isn't that the same version for Karmic ?!
<lenios> no idea
<yofel> Okidesu: almost, karmic is ubuntu10 (10.1 in karmic-updates)
<disismt> hi all I am trying to upgrade to 10.04 beta 1 but when I do update-manager -d and click 'upgrade', the relase notes says 'This is still a ALPHA release.'
<disismt> shoudn't the release notes say BETA release?
<yofel> disismt: they should, it's a known issue, should be fixed in a short while, but lucid is beta now
<maxb> This is really weird.... on one of my lucid systems, the gdm theme is all purple. On another it's still the karmic-style spotlight. I've not knowingly done anything different between them
<disismt> yofel: , so I should upgrade then? I don't want to end up with the alpha version (I want the beta).
<Unksi> disismt: even if you got the alpha, you could get the beta with a simple sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yofel> disismt: you'll end up with the version lucid is at right now, which is beta
<maxb> disismt: You realize the distinction is fairly meaningless? there is a continual progression of package updates, beta is merely a declaration that is made at some point
<disismt> ok thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> for thsoe here that have tested other webserver other than apache, what are your opinion of cherokee and nginx? which do you consider better, lighter, simpler of use?
<bj0rn2> installed 10.04 beta 1 on my netbook (compaq mini 311) and it won't boot. I'd like to try to find the cause. anyone care to point me on how to get more diagostics output when booting?
<dragon> The lucid download page only lists DVD images. Do we not have CD images anymore? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/beta-1/
<yofel> dragon: go to the release page (link in topic) and follow the links there to get the cd images
<dragon> yofel: got it. Shouldn't the CD images be listed on the cdimage.ubuntu.com/... pages?
<yofel> dragon: I have really no idea how the images are spread on cdimage.ubuntu.com . I know the daily builds are held there, but the official images are usually on releases.ubuntu.com
<dragon> alright
<Okidesu> update mplayer please :(
<LinuxGuy2009> If i install Lucid along side my 9.04 installation do I risk the possibility of 10.04 breaking the ability to boot back into 9.04 if some severe problem may occur with install or bugs or is this a fairly safe method of testing?
<JontheEchidna> LinuxGuy2009: should be fairly safe, especially at this point
<sebsebseb> LinuxGuy2009: I think a virtual machine is the best way for your to test it
<LinuxGuy2009> sebsebseb: Other than just seeing what it looks like, isn't that rather pointless at this point?
<LinuxGuy2009> Doesnt it need tested on real world hardware i mean
<sebsebseb> LinuxGuy2009: 9.04 uses old Grub
<sebsebseb> LinuxGuy2009: put 10.04 on other partition get Grub 2,  and I am wondering if that will  have issues or not when it comes to booting up your 9.04 install
<LinuxGuy2009> Oh yeah I forgot all about that. Good call. Ill just run in Vbox on my desktop and do a clean install on my netbook.
<CalmvsKhaos> so is the buttons on the left going to stay that way now or do they plan on changing that later?
<jhaig> Just trying Lucid for the first time.  At the install it has detected my timezone.  How has it done that?
<CalmvsKhaos> prolly by your IP
<koltroll> Heya guys. I've got a asus 1000he, installed the beta from live cd. When in live mode the wirless worked great. But after install I can't connect to my WPA2 secured home network. Any thoughts on this?
<koltroll> When trying out the lucid NBR live cd it didn't work in live mode.
<sirninja> Whenever I close the lid of my laptop and reopen it, it logs me out instead of suspending? How do I fix this?
<LADmaticCA> anyway to get advanced options for running a live cd? I can't get beta 1 live cd to work with my ati laptop
<bj0rn2> I can't seem to get to the grub boot menu in 10.04 beta1.. it just goes straight into booting. I want to boot in recovery mode. anyone know how to do that?
<CosmiChaos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/541749
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541749 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "PCIExpress 1.0 16x Port (nforce 630i) and 16x-Card 8600 GTS only synced at bus-type 4x" [Low,Incomplete]
<arand> bj0rn2: shift not working?
<lullabud> bj0rn2: you know, i had a problem with grub too.  during upgrade it asked me if i wanted to install grub, but it wouldn't let me answer "yes"
<Milos_SD> bj0rn2, hold SHIFT
<bj0rn2> ah! shift does the trick :) (not used to that in prev. versions..)
<yofel> bj0rn2: grub used Esc to get to the menu, grub2 uses shift
<bj0rn2> ouch.. I get freezes at b43-pci-bridge module with kernel 2.6.32 didn't expect that :( should be fixed according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/479597 :/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 479597 in linux "HP Mini 311 - Does not always boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CalmvsKhaos> sure seems quiet in here today, especially given that the beta was released today :)
<koliz> it's kinda strange them "close-the-window"-buttons. Before they used to be at the right. Now they are at the left, like in mac os x. But they have switched the order compared to mac os x, putting the close-button to the far right.
<jhaig> koliz: Yes, moving the buttons is a little confusing.
<koliz> jhaig, is it possible for me to put the close-button to the left ? :)
<koliz> by changing the theme or so?
<jhaig> I'm sure it is possible, but I don't know how.
<yofel> koliz: sure, it's a gconf key
<yofel> lemme search the backlog...
<koliz> oh that sounds great! Cause since I'm coming from os x that would really make it easy for me not having to think at all :)
<Volkodav> http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<jhaig> koliz: I'm in the same situation as you - just looking at Lucid to see what it is like.
<yofel> Volkodav was faster ^^
<koliz> jhaig, it's great I tell you, other than those buttons. I switched to ubuntu at work a couple of months ago. Working out just fine really
<Volkodav> they ask it 10 times a day every day
<koliz> Volkodav, yofel, thanks alot
<Volkodav> np
<sirninja> Whenever my laptop wakes from suspend, it shows the login screen instead of what I had opened before. How do I fix this?
<yofel> sirninja: should be somewhere in the power manager or screensaver settings (lock screen) (or does it completely log you out?)
<sirninja> yofel: it completely logs me out
<yofel> sounds like a bug in gdm then
<kmsdbh_> hi
<sirninja> yofel: has this already been reported as a bug?
<yofel> sirninja: check on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm if it has been reported, if not report a bug with 'ubuntu-bug gdm'
<yofel> sirninja: you are using gnome
<yofel> ?
<sirninja> yofel: yes
<yofel> ok
<BugsCrash> hi ,  Somebody help me about gma 500 on ubuntu 10.0.4 (acer 751/h) please (driver)
<DasEi> BugsCrash: gma 500, is this a matrox card ?
<yofel> BugsCrash: I don't know if the poulsbo chips have a driver
<yofel> BugsCrash: try asking in #ubuntu-x
<sirninja> yofel: in karmic I had to add "noapic" to my grub boot options for suspend to work. I tried that in lucid too, but it didn't work.
<BugsCrash> poulsbo work on 9.04
<yofel> BugsCrash: I know, but the driver is a mess and there isn't a driver available that works for the lucid X server afaik
<kmsdbh_> Xorg just restart after I log into kubuntu karmic, and Xorg.0.log shows: PreInit returned NULL for ""Macintosh mouse button emulation""
<yofel> BugsCrash: I might be wrong, the X team in #ubuntu-x will know more
<BugsCrash> <yofel> tanks , im try it
<yofel> kmsdbh_: this channel is for Lucid Lynx (10.04) support, kubuntu karmic support is in #kubuntu
<kmsdbh_> sorry, is lucid
<yofel> ok, was wondering since this sounds vaguely familiar
<Sarvatt> kmsdbh_: that message is harmless and means nothing, has nothing to do with whatever problem you're having
<kmsdbh_> I upgraded my machine yesterday
<kmsdbh_> ok, gonna past the log
<kmsdbh_> *paste
<kmsdbh_> http://pastebin.com/RwUwd1dp
<kmsdbh_> really, the last line after the restart says "(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch"
<kmsdbh_> all the lines after line 867 are because of the reboot
<FullPolarFox1981> all the lines after line 867 are because of the reboot
<FullPolarFox1981> Hi-hihihihihih
<CalmvsKhaos> FullPolarFox1981, ?
<FullPolarFox1981> CalmvsKhaos Calm down)))
<FullPolarFox1981> I am a Khaos
<FullPolarFox1981> Who are here?
<FullPolarFox1981> Nobody?
<FullPolarFox1981> Coll)))
<FullPolarFox1981> Cool)))
<FullPolarFox1981> Wgat a bored channel
<DasEi> FullPolarFox1981: you managed to get kicked and banned from debian, ubunut. ubuntu-offtopic, keep in mind you still need a way to reach any ops, if you go on like this
<FullPolarFox1981> DasEi The Egg, please, back off :)
<Sarvatt> kmsdbh_: why do you have gfxpayload=true in your kernel cmdline? nothing really interesting in that xorg log though, it's probably in dmesg if you wouldn't mind doing a dmesg | pastebinit
<bazhang> FullPolarFox1981, please stay on topic
<DasEi> FullPolarFox1981: np, I'll ignore you
<FullPolarFox1981> DasEi Was ist np?
<kmsdbh_> Sarvatt: there's nothing in dmesg
<rww> FullPolarFox1981: np stands for No Problem
<FullPolarFox1981> bazhang , please back off in ubuntu-offtopic
<kmsdbh_> *nothing about Xorg
<FullPolarFox1981> rww Thanks you! You are my hero!
<bazhang> FullPolarFox1981, this is not a chat channel.
<kmsdbh_> hmm gonna paste dmesg
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-20
<Sarvatt> kmsdbh_: oh you are using karmic with the lucid kernel?
<koliz> I really feel that alot of good stuff has happen with lucid
<Sarvatt> do things worth with actual ubuntu lucid packages? :)
<koliz> really like the new interface
<Sarvatt> I noticed you were using my xorg-edgers ones
<FullPolarFox1981> bazhang Yep... it is a nazi's headquarters,
<CalmvsKhaos> O.o
<yofel> !coc | FullPolarFox1981
<ubottu> FullPolarFox1981: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Sarvatt> it'd be worth installing ppa-purge, then doing a sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers and rebooting
<bazhang> !ops | FullPolarFox1981
<ubottu> FullPolarFox1981: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kmsdbh_> hmm I upgraded my system yesterday, through aptitude dist-upgrade
<FullPolarFox1981> bazhang you are a nazi's traitor
<CalmvsKhaos> ty jpds
 * yofel shakes head...
<kmsdbh_> Sarvatt: http://pastebin.com/wsUx1Zmd
<barry> has anybody else noticed odd behavior with top and bottom gnome panels on dual headed machines?  seems like they only want to live on the right screen no matter what you do (in karmic they were on the left, where they should be! :)
<kmsdbh_> Sarvatt: I put the xorg-edgers after having this problem
<kmsdbh_> ok, gonna reboot, maybe it's my bad, again...
<kmsdbh_> I'll come back. Thanks people
<Sarvatt> kmsdbh_: have you tried readding quiet splash back to the kernel command line? plymouth is segfaulting there without it, i would try removing all of your extra options and just booting with quiet and splash added just to see how it is as a first step
<CosmiChaos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/541749 - More Data
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541749 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "PCIExpress 1.0 16x Port (nforce 630i) and 16x-Card 8600 GTS only synced at bus-type 4x" [Low,Incomplete]
<kklimonda> CosmiChaos: you would probably have more luck on the #ubuntu-x channel
<pepee> I was using another nick... k<something>_
<pepee> well, xinit loads, but kubuntu doesn't
<pepee> dmesg says "client connected" and "client <some number> has disconnected"
<marenostrum> Karmic Koala here. My home directory is encrypted with eCryptfs. It lies on a seperate partition. What should I do before attempting to make a fresh install of Lucid (not Web upgrade), mounting that partion as home again and without data loss? Additional question: I guess there wont be any problem with Web upgrade without any special measure; am I right?
<luca_> hi everyone
<luca_> I am testing the Beta, so far I have a minor but annoying problem: all the titlebars and window decorators are not drawn anymore.
<luca_> Nvidia graphics, driver enabled
<luca_> anyone with a similar problem?
<marenostrum> Luca: Hi. Everybody went to bed I think. I didn't install yet.
<luca_> marenostrum: ok, thanks
<luca_> I think I'll follow suit as everybody else then :)
<luca_> bye
<marenostrum> :-)
<ugliefrog> there isnt any pop up notifications that i can see
<bes> i get this error when i tyr to boot 10.4 "GLIB WARNING ** GLib - getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)"
<vivid> luca_, Alt+F2,  compiz --replace &
<Linux000> What is the name of the LiveCD Installer?
<jpds> Linux000: Ubiquity..
<JontheEchidna> Linux000: ubiquity
<Linux000> Thanks
<samtoucan> apparently my ATI radeon 4350 no longer needs a proprietary driver in lucid, is that right?
<ugliefrog> anyone here use vuze
<KruyKaze> is ubuntu one syncing for you guys?
<avar> I can't even get it to start
<kklimonda> KruyKaze: it does something for sure
<KruyKaze> first time i use it on lucid
<KruyKaze> i added a file and it never syncs
<kklimonda> KruyKaze: what does u1sdtool -s say?
<KruyKaze> let me check
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone having issues with pinentry-qt4 failing with Lucid?  When it pops up, it doesnt give time to enter the password, it just blinks 3 times and says incorrect password.
<KruyKaze> State: READY
<KruyKaze>     connection: Not User With Network
<KruyKaze>     description: ready to connect
<KruyKaze>     is_connected: False
<KruyKaze>     is_error: False
<KruyKaze>     is_online: False
<KruyKaze>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KruyKaze> sorry
<FeasibilityStudy> !scrolling
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kklimonda> KruyKaze: do u1sdtool -c
<KruyKaze> kklimonda, done
<KruyKaze> no output
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone having issues with pinentry-qt4 failing with Lucid?  When it pops up, it doesnt give time to enter the password, it just blinks 3 times and says incorrect password.
<KruyKaze> now it says connected and online
<KruyKaze> no tray icon
<kklimonda> there is no tray icon
<KruyKaze> they removed it?
<kklimonda> yes
<KruyKaze> ok
<technoviking> is there a work around to panels/nautilus not working after updated
<KruyKaze> it used to show if not connected
<kklimonda> indeed, that's probably a bug
<technoviking> anyone else having that problem
<KruyKaze> kklimonda, i see a weird half green half blue syncing sign now
<KruyKaze> kklimonda,  and now it's synced
<pepee> can't log in kubuntu
<KruyKaze> kklimonda, am i suppsed to tell it to connect everytime?
<pepee> xorg just restarts
<pepee> but xinit works fine
<kklimonda> KruyKaze: no idea
<kklimonda> I don't remember
<KruyKaze> i guess i could add u1sdtool -c to startup :D
<KruyKaze> kklimonda, does it hurt to use it when it's already connected?
<kklimonda> probably not
<KruyKaze> ok good to know thanks
<pepee> package kubuntu-desktop was removed while upgrading, don't knnow why
<ChogyDan> pepee: probably some broken packages
<pepee> hmm and how to recover access to kde?
<pepee> if i run startx, it shows half of the loading bar and then just stops
<yofel> pepee: what loading bar?
<pepee> and if I run /etc/init.d/kdm start it's the same, but then shows the login screen
<pepee> yofel: I changed the theme, so kde shows a bar while loading
<yofel> hm...
<xfact_> Hello
<xfact_> This kind of APT(s) "ppa:hydr0g3n/ppa " works on Lucid?
<yofel> xfact_: it should
<xfact_> yofel, Ok trying...
<yofel> pepee: do you have plymouth installed?
<pepee> (EE) PreInit returned NULL for ""Macintosh mouse button emulation""
<pepee> that's the only error I can see
<LaserJock> sooo, anybody having gnome-panel not start up at login anymore?
<yofel> pepee: as Sarvatt said before, I don't think that has anything to do with your issue
<pepee> yep
<maxb> LaserJock: yup. Interesting errors in .xsession-errors
<pepee> plymouth is installed
<LaserJock> maxb: ok, not just me, good
<yofel> pepee: maybe try to purge plymouth and see if it helps, here it caused more harm then good
<pepee> btw it's a laptop
<pepee> ok
<LaserJock> looks like there a big issue with .desktop files
<RebelZero> usher69
<LaserJock> hmmpf, X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain is getting set twice
<Bookman> I just updated two of my experimental systems this evening and now they boot up to just a background screen and the cursor.  Nothing else can be done.  Anyone know if this is a known bug?
<maxb> Bookman: It's being chatted about here, I don't know if anyone's filed it yet
<Bookman> Seems a pretty major one.
<tester3478> Hi. I am testing Xubuntu 10.04 and want to enable my bluetooth mouse. Is there a graphical interface like in gnome?
<tester3478> ?
<thedoor> anyone else lost the acess to gnome asfter the last update?
<pepee> well, I'm not alone.. haha
<thedoor> lol :)
<tester3478> bluetooth under XUbuntu 10.04 anyone?
<pepee> bad luck, I just upgraded to lucid yesterday...
<thedoor> pepee, im using the alpha by 2 weeks
<thedoor> and today it crashes :(
<tester3478> :(
<LaserJock> I've been using Lucid for a couple months
<Bookman> thedoor, I'm in the same boat on two of my machines.  Alpha was great.  Beta, not good at all.
<LaserJock> and this is the first real trouble I've had
<pepee> ATI anyone?
<tester3478> very helpful 300 users!
<maxb> LaserJock, Bookman: all the problems are due to malformed desktop files. I went through and fixed all mine in /etc/xdg/autostart/ and /usr/share/applications/ and my system seems happy now
<LaserJock> Bookman: Beta itself or Beta+installs
<pepee> tester3478: blueman?
<LaserJock> maxb: yeah, I just can't figure out why they're doing that.
<thedoor> LaserJock, you get no access to gnome too? :(
<tester3478> there is no blueman available
<Bookman> maxb, what do you mean by 'malformed'?
<LaserJock> thedoor: well, some access, but things are failing
<xfact_> yofel, It failures, I think I have to add the whole apt specially available for lucid
<maxb> key=value pairs before the [Desktop Entry] header
<LaserJock> Bookman: the .desktop files have an extra X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain
<LaserJock> which causes the .desktop files to not be valid
<yofel> xfact_: what are you trying to do exactly and where do you use the ppa: line?
<hdpb> booting to lucid beta from a usb key leaves me with no mouse on my laptop.  suggesstions to troubleshoot?
<pepee> I can't access to kde, except for the login and the "loading" screens
<kklimonda> LaserJock: which .desktop files?
<yofel> pepee: anything in ~/.xsession-errors maybe?
<Bookman> maxb, I'm assuming this is something they will repair eventually.  One of my machines has KDE on it and it works fine.  The other is out of commission for the time being I guess.
<LaserJock> kklimonda: many many
<LaserJock> kklimonda: applets, gnome-panel, etc.
<kklimonda> LaserJock: hmm.. those in /usr/share/applications ?
<thedoor> well, i will date with my girlfriend while it don't works :(
<thedoor> bye bye guys :)
<LaserJock> kklimonda: also in /etc/xdg/autostart
<LaserJock> kklimonda: hence the login problem
<pepee> yofel: yep, there is something there
<kklimonda> LaserJock: I've just done a clean install and update and I don't have duplicated entries in .desktop files.
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: I see there was a fix released for the volume bug we were talking about the other night but I still have the bug. has it been released but not uploaded to repos or do I need to apply a patch?
<LaserJock> kklimonda: in which ones?
<yofel> pepee: kde usually puts a lot in there, is there anything informational at the end when it stops?
<LaserJock> on my machine /etc/xdg/autostart/indicator-session.desktop has an extra X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain on top
<pepee> ksmserver: error while loading shared libraries: libatiuki.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kklimonda> LaserJock: hmm.. I don't have this file at all (nor can I find indicator-session.desktop in any package)
<LaserJock> uh, ok
<LaserJock> how about /etc/xdg/autostart/evolution-alarm-notify.desktop
<LaserJock> these I'm seeing in .xsession-errors
<kklimonda> looks fine
<kklimonda> no duplicated entries
<LaserJock> must be something weird going on then
<maxb> kklimonda: I suspect you're on a slightly out of date mirror
<kklimonda> ah, right - I haven't switched after installation
<datag> hm... my lucid in virtualbox won't log me in into gnome after today's upgrade.. any ideas?
<kklimonda> saved by the delay..
<yofel> pepee: o.O, that file is part of fglrx-driver, which isn't supposed to work in lucid
<maxb> Some broken packages: evolution (2.28.3-0ubuntu5) gnome-applets (2.29.5-0ubuntu2) gnome-panel (1:2.29.92.1-0ubuntu2)
<datag> just see the wallpaper and mouse-pointer, nothing else
<maxb> datag: This is what I, LaserJock, Bookman and kklimonda have been discussing
<kklimonda> but my /etc/xdg/autostart/evolution-alarm-notify.desktop is fine after I've updated using main mirror.. weird
<pepee> yofel: hmm ok, now I understand...
<kklimonda> oh, it's not anymore
<maxb> Oh, and gnome-disk-utility (2.30.0-1)
<datag> maxb: ah ok :) haven't been reading here... I'll have to scroll my chatlog
<Some_Person> I just upgraded to lucid, and update-manager wants to do a "partial upgrade" now
<yofel> pepee: see http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1#Known%20issues
<IdleOne> Some_Person: hold off
<IdleOne> partial upgrades tend to brake things
<Some_Person> nothing seems to be broken at the moment
<pepee> yofel: I uninstalled fglrx after upgrading, but removed it
<Some_Person> so how do i fix this crap?
<IdleOne> Some_Person: just don't do the upgrade for now. tomorrow (probably) the rest of the packages will be upgraded
<tester3478> no bluez-gnome package in lucid why is that and how can I add my bluetooth mouse under xubuntu 10.04?
 * datag loves virtualbox's snapshot feature in such cases :)
<IdleOne> and then you can do the upgrade OR go for it!
<yofel> Some_Person: nice read on partial upgrades: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8423548&postcount=1
<hdpb> i have a mouse cursor, but no movement running off a usb and don't want to install to hd/update until i know why.  suggestions?
<yofel> pepee: then I don't understand why it would try to load that file, do you still have fglrx set in your xorg.conf?
 * IdleOne votes +1 for Some_Person doing a partial upgrade :)
<pepee> yofel: nope
<yofel> pepee: then I'm out of ideas, sorry
<Some_Person> When I saw that it wanted to remove empathy, f-spot, and other things, I knew it wasn't a good idea
<pepee> but it seems like i have to reconfigure kde...
<pepee> yofel: thanks
<Some_Person> Is this "partial upgrade" problem appearing for everyone?
<kla> I removed that package that gives me the splash - I want it back but I forgot the name. help!
<arand> Some_Person: Partial upgrades are almost always trouble.
<arand> kla: plymouth?
<kla> arand, yes!! thanks a 1,000,000
<Some_Person> So how do I fix this trouble?
<arand> Some_Person: Wait, unless you already pulled the trap.
<Some_Person> "pulled the trap"?
<Some_Person> If you're asking "Have I done the partial upgrade?", the answer is no
<yofel> Some_Person: resolving it depends on what package is causing it
<arand> Some_Person: Yea, expression mashup :)   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343434
<arand> ""Most "Partial Upgrade" situations occur due to package archive inconsistencies, which will typically be resolved within a few hours. If your package manager is confused, and so are you, simply wait and hold off the updates until things settle down.""
<BoondoKLife> Partial upgrades remind me of windoes ME. Stuck in limbo lol
<BoondoKLife> But most people recomend you to just skip it
<Some_Person> arand: Would that not assume that everybody is having the problem though?
<yofel> Some_Person: only if we have the same packages installed that you have
<Some_Person> Hmm, so what should I do right now? I could try to manually upgrade as many as I can without removing anything in synaptic
<arand> Some_Person: possibly, but it can also be mirror-dependent, some packages have reached them, some haven't
<LaserJock> just don't do anything
<LaserJock> in terms of installing/upgrading packages
<arand> Some_Person: The forum post kind of tells you all and more.
<IdleOne> Some_Person: basically be patient and the repos you are using will be updated soon
<IdleOne> or switch to the main server
<Some_Person> Am I better off with the main server?
<LaserJock> not right at this second :-)
<LaserJock> some fixes need to be figured out and pushed
<Some_Person> woah, when did google get a new logo?
<marenostrum> Some_Person: What2s new with it?
<Some_Person> strange, I see the old logo in epiphany, and the new one in firefox
<Some_Person> http://www.google.com/intl/en_ALL/images/srpr/logo1w.png
<marenostrum> Some_Person: FF here and it seems as it used to be.
<Some_Person> There are other slight changes to google.com too
<Some_Person> the links have no underlining
<samtoucan> just because im lazy and dont have to scroll up, is there a bug filed for the blank screen with only mouse pointer showing?
<Amaranth> samtoucan: it's a bug with plymouth and yes, it's reported
<Amaranth> samtoucan: you have a blinking cursor in the corner and pressing a key on the board makes X crash and load correctly, right?
<samtoucan> thats the one
<Some_Person> new google.com: http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/5323/screenshotgooglemozilla.png http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/6465/screenshotubuntugoogles.png http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/6465/screenshotubuntugoogles.png
<marenostrum> Did anyone had a separate partition for home and opted for the home be encrypted during Karmic and upgraded to Lucid? Should I take some measures before installation?
<anzenketh> is there a way to install mysql server without being prompted for anything.
<Some_Person> Oh, and is it even worth mentioning that plymouth is broken for me?
<arand> Some_Person: depends, is it different from the 50 already confirmed issues?
<Some_Person> arand: apport says it isn't
<espen77> anyone else lost their top and bottom bars after the lastest updates?
<maxb> yes
<espen77> maxb: any easy fix?
<maxb> Edit /usr/share/applications/*.desktop and /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop - in any file where there's a key=value pair above the [Desktop Entry] header, move it to the end of the [Desktop Entry] section
<espen77> maxb: thanx
<marginoferror> I just updated all of my packages and now nautilus is segfaulting!  Anyone else experiencing that?
<Aren> I am having serious issues trying to use Beta-1.  Every time I try to use the live CD (having given up on Live USB since that wasn't working for me), I get the same issue I had with the Live USB (though it happens markedly faster...must be USB 1.0 on this box).  Namely when I select the option to use the Live CD -or- install from the CD, the monitor instantly goes black on me, and any use of caps lock is markedly slow in responding (i.e.
<pepee> yofel: found something: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=229525
<ubottu> KDE bug 229525 in general "no way to open KDE session in Lucid alpha 3" [Crash,Resolved: downstream]
<Aren> Is there a way to upgrade directly from a Heron install to the Lucid Beta-1?  Or will that give me the same fault?
<marginoferror> Aren, there is a way to upgrade directly but
<Some_Person> This may be a bit offtopic, but does anyone know how I can stop devede from producing video with out-of-sync audio, or does anyone know a good alternative to devede?
<marginoferror> Whether or not it gives you that problem, it probably will break your system.  Currently people upgrading into Beta-1 are experiencing the same problem I am having, namely nautilus and gnome-panel not working.
<marginoferror> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/525240
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 525240 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel not starting on login" [Low,Incomplete]
<Aren> marginoferror: Translation> The Live CD I made is effectively a coaster?
<kklimonda> marginoferror: your issue is bug 542343
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<Some_Person> I just upgraded from karmic to lucid and my natuilus and gnome-panel are working
<marginoferror> Yes, I just discovered that.  Regrettably the twitter feed "ubuntustatus" linked to the wrong bug
<marginoferror> That is why that incorrect bug is being flooded with comments
<marginoferror> Hmm, I'm a little skeptical this is actually the right bug.  Commenter endemoniada75 is having the same problem I am having, but neither of our problems describe the original bug #542343.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<Aren> bug #542343 sounds alot like what's happening to me.  The black screen and yet not unresponsive state of my laptop when I try to use the Live CD or install from it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<Aren> Should I just toss that particular CD away, since even if the bug is fixed, the media will have the bugged code on it?
<marginoferror> Aren, I think it's very unlikely that is your bug
<marginoferror> That bug should not be producing a black screen
<Aren> marginoferror: What should the bug be creating then?
<marginoferror> It should be showing a cursor and the wallpaper but no window dressings
<Aren> marginoferror: And is there an active bug report covering the situation?
<marginoferror> There is no bug report I'm aware of for the live CD, more likely it is at least a little specific to your CD.  Have you tried booting with ACPI off, etc?
<marginoferror> You should be able to press...  Um, F6 or something?  During the boot menu and it'll show you a number of special options
<marginoferror> For compatibility.  If you fiddle around with those you may solve your problem.
<marginoferror> What kind of computer do you have anyway?
<marginoferror> Some_Person, by "just" do you mean just today?  If that's the case for everyone than maybe the bugs are only for people who upgraded from Alpha-3 to Beta-1
<Aren> It's a Toshiba Satellite A105-S2131 laptop, with the RAM maxed out.
<marginoferror> Have you tried noacpi, etc as boot parameters yet?
<Aren> marginoferror: I was unaware that boot parameters were even possible.
<marginoferror> When you put the CD and boot, you first get to a menu that says try Ubuntu, install Ubuntu, test memory, etc, right?
<Aren> marginoferror: Just putting the live CD in, waiting for it to ask if I want to use the disc or do an install, and then no matter what option I select, I go black-screen.
<marginoferror> Right
<marginoferror> Okay, when you get to that menu asking you that question
<Aren> marginoferror: With a list of languages on the left of the window.
<marginoferror> Look along the bottom of the screen and it should say something like F6 - boot options
<marginoferror> (after you select a language)
<marginoferror> Press F6, toggle however many of the boot options and press esc to get out of that menu, and enter to boot
<wgrant> The menu may be hidden by default; try pressing a key when the purple low-res Ubuntu logo first appears.
<Aren> marginoferror: I'll take your word on that one, I had to pop the Lucid CD out and pop in the Hardy one just to get back to being able to use the internet without putting in my Hardy-installed hard drive that I swapped out for safety's sake.
<marginoferror> Keep doing that with different combinations of boot options until it works.
<BoondoKLife> Aren: I had a similar issue, if none of the options under F6 do it for you, use the alternative cd. It is a old style interface, but I had to use it with a dell notebook to get lucid on it
<marginoferror> I really think that will solve your problem.  The Live CD has trouble booting on all kinds of hardware without that coaxing
<Some_Person> marginoferror: Yes, I mean today
<Aren> BoondoKLife: Which means burning yet another CD...already used 2 on Lucid (the first was a failed burn). *sighs*
<marginoferror> ?
<marginoferror> Aren, you can't use the Lucid CD you already burned?
<BoondoKLife> Aren: Sorry to hear that, try using RW, that is what I use for OS cd's
<Some_Person> marginoferror: Perhaps it's related to my "partial upgrade" problem? It wants to remove nautilus
<Aren> marginoferror: Not as it sits unless this 'find the boot options trick' works.
<marginoferror> Some_Person: wants to remove it?  That's... strange?
<marginoferror> Aren: Oh, I see.  I'm pretty confident it will work, though.
<Aren> BoondoKLife: Got extra money on hand so I can go out and buy a pack?  The CD-Rs I have date back to last christmas and I've been hoarding them like crazy.
<marginoferror> Unless you are getting a splash screen and kernel boot after that try/install menu, in which case the problem may be elsewhere
<marginoferror> fwiw I really do recommend the USB install if that's an option at all =)
<BoondoKLife> Aren: lol, I've been using the same RW Hardy
<BoondoKLife> Aren: since Hardy that is
<Aren> marginoferror: Tried that and failed over and over.  Though it might be the same issue, just happening at a far slower pace.
<marginoferror> Likely.  Probably both the live CD and the USB stick will block if you don't have the right boot options.
<Aren> BoondoKLife: You do not understand.  I do not have a CD-RW, and no money to go out and buy one, and no car to drive out to the local Best Buy even if I had the dosh right now.  Starting a new job on Monday, and I'm broke until I get the first paycheck.
<Aren> marginoferror: I'll give it another try with the CD before I just give up for the night.
<BoondoKLife> Aren: Don't Panic! Just try the different boot options, I'm just saying if that doesn't work then there is still hope
<marginoferror> Good luck.  I really do think it'll work.
<Aren> marginoferror: If not I'll do another live session in Hardy to ask for more assistance.  Are you sure it's F6?  And when do I start bashing away at it like a woodpecker to see if I get any options to work with?
<marginoferror> Don't bash away at it.  Select a language and then it'll take you to the menu, and you can press the key at your leisure.  (Assuming the behavior hasn't changed recently -- if it has you may need to press a key at a splash key to get to the menu)
<marginoferror> I am not sure it is F6.  However, there is a line at the bottom of the screen showing various F-keys and their functions.  One of them should be clearly labeled as boot options, even if it's not F6
<Dr_Willis> its always F9 or F10 on my 4 machines :)
<Aren> marginoferror: Lucid Beta-1 lets you click a button for trying the live CD or installing from the CD without having to select a language.
<Dr_Willis> You would think the PC makers would have aggred to a standard by now
<Aren> marginoferror: So I think the behavior is different.
<marginoferror> Dr_Willis, I'm not talking about the key to boot from foreign media
<BoondoKLife> marginoferror: F6 sounds right to me
<BoondoKLife> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootParameters
<marginoferror> Dr_Willis, I'm talking about the key that you press once you've already gotten to the CD's boot menu
<Dr_Willis> I tink i just waited here on the cd.. and it eventyally went to the 'try it out or install' dialog
<marginoferror> Aren, well, if you do get to a menu that lets you pick "try" or "install" you are at the right place
<Dr_Willis> But ive not tried the beta install cd yet.
<Aren> BoondoKLife: Your link looks like the Hardy Live CD...nothing like what I see with the Lucid Beta CD.
<marginoferror> Press F6 or whatever and select all or any of the boot options and see if a certain combination of those gets it to work
<Dr_Willis> I did have issues with the daily build cd last week. Taking a VERY long time to get to that first dialog
<Some_Person> I used a daily build CD last sunday that worked nicely
<BoondoKLife> Aren: Even the alpha cd looked similar, I have not looked at the beta one yet.
<Aren> BoondoKLife: Might be an idea to look at it, because it looks nothing like the Hardy disc.
<Some_Person> Strangely, even plymouth worked when booting that CD
<marginoferror> Yes, plymouth worked on my USB install... and then not after installed to disk
<wgrant> Aren: press a key during the initial low-res purple screen.
<wgrant> That will display the menu.
<wgrant> But you need to be quick -- you can't wait until it gets into Plymouth.
<Aren> wgrant: The F6 that marginoferror is suggesting?
<marginoferror> No
<marginoferror> Any key
<wgrant> Any key.
<marginoferror> The F6 is only after you get to the menu
<wgrant> That will display the old-style menu.
<Aren> At the risk of replaying a VERY old joke....which key is the Any key? *laughs*
<marginoferror> wgrant is giving you instructions on how to get to the menu in the first place, if it doesn't behave like I'm used to it behaving
<Aren> marginoferror: *nods*
<Aren> As soon as this process is complete (doing a fresh reinstall of hardy on this small drive, so if Lucid fails again without installing I won't need to swap CDs to get bootable again), I'll reboot and see if I can get Lucid online here.
<Aren> Is there anything else I should know?
<marginoferror> I can't think of anything.  I think the boot options are the only thing you can reasonably try at this point.
<Aren> marginoferror: Which options should I be looking for, precisely?
<Aren> marginoferror: Or just randomly alter things until it runs?
<marginoferror> It's probably either or both of
<marginoferror> noapic and acpi=off
<marginoferror> Both of those should be in the nice menu that pops up
<marginoferror> Select both of those, press esc to get out of the menu and press enter
<marginoferror> If it boots, maybe reboot and pick just one of those and see if you can identify which one
<marginoferror> If neither of those work, maybe try the others
<Aren> So just a general "disable acpi" deal?
<marginoferror> apic is separate from that (not sure how), but that's part o fit
<marginoferror> I have to go.  Good luck.
<Aren> Thank you
<marginoferror> yw
 * Aren is about ready to reboot...again.
<thedoor> hiiiii :)
<thedoor> anyone having problems with the last updates? :P
<psusi> what sort of problems?
<Some_Person> thedoor: My system wants to do a "partial upgrade" and remove stuff that shouldn't be removed
<thedoor> i can't access gnome anymore Oo
<thedoor> im talking on enlightment right nowOo
<AngryParsley> so I used the alternate CD to install 10.04. I did an aptitude install ubuntu-netbook-default-settings, but that didn't get the correct dependencies so my gnome settings were all borked
<AngryParsley> but then I remember alt + f2 and got a terminal
<AngryParsley> *remembered
<AngryParsley> so I installed ubuntu-netbook as well
<AngryParsley> anyway, that dependency should probably get added
<Jorge> Any ideas on the timeline to the fix to this massive problem?
<psusi> joaopinto, what problem would that be?
<Jorge> Booting to a background only.  No icons no menu bars
<AngryParsley> Jorge: do you get a run menu if you hit alt + f2?
<psusi> what background?
<wgrant> You may need Alt+T, since the panel manages Alt+F2.
<wgrant> Some packages with .desktop files built since the beta release are broken, meanining that nautilus and gnome-panel fail to start automatically.
<wgrant> And other applications will not start at all.
<Jorge> AngryParsley, no window or text box on pressing alt F2
<wgrant> Jorge: Try Alt+T instead.
<Jorge> Ok, get to terminal the what?
<wgrant> gnome-panel&
<psusi> Jorge, you don't have a fake raid do you?
<Jorge> psusi, no
<git__> is ubuntu+1 as in Ubuntu One?
<Jorge> None of my machines do.  It is not just one
<psusi> as in the next release of ubuntu git
<wgrant> git__: That's #ubuntuone. This is for the next release of Ubuntu.
<thedoor> more testerswith problems https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdbs/+bug/542343
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 542343 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [Undecided,New]
<Jorge> So, I assume that beta is still broken?
<psusi> works for me
<psusi> once I boot with nodmraid
<LADmaticCA> anyone having mouse problems? like not being able to click?
<wgrant> thedoor: Yes -- the bug is well known by the development team, and has been announced through http://identi.ca/ubuntustatus, albeit with the wrong bug number.
<wgrant> Jorge: Beta 1 itself is not broken.
<thedoor> wekk, we assume this risk when we installed a beta version :)
<wgrant> Just those upgrading now.
<Some_Person> So since things are actually working for me right now, I probably shouldn't upgrade anything?
<wgrant> Some_Person: exactly.
<wgrant> If you install Beta 1 and then hold of upgrading for a day or two, everything should be fine.
<psusi> I haven't upgraded my existing install tonight since something seems broken and wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, but I tried the beta 1 livecd
<Some_Person> Well, I upgraded a few hours ago from karmic to lucid using the repos
<wgrant> I recommend that you subscribe to the identi.ca or Twitter ubuntustatus feed for alerts like this.
<Some_Person> seems I barely missed the bug
<wgrant> Some_Person: Depending on timing you may be safe. If you've rebooted since the last upgrade, you're fine.
<thedoor> Some_Person, wait the things get fixed :P
<thedoor> im a update addicted and im trouble now :(
<Some_Person> I haven't upgraded anything since the upgrade to lucid, except light-themes (but that was from my own PPA)
<Jorge> Wow KDE as a rescue.....
<bjsnider> Some_Person, what did you do, put the buttons on the right side and put that in a ppa?
<Some_Person> I have a broken plymouth and lightsoff, but everything else so far seems to work
<Some_Person> bjsnider: Yup!
<bjsnider> lol
<thedoor> importance:low ? wtf? Oo
<bjsnider> whatever dude
<Some_Person> bjsnider: What's so funny about that?
<wgrant> thedoor: The link there is incorrect. The correct bug is bug #542343
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<Some_Person> bjsnider: I also fixed their order (minimize, maxmize, close)
<thedoor> wgrant, tks :)
<Jorge> So, problem fixed yet?
<bjsnider> you fixed something that isn't broken. it's a solution in search of a problem
<thedoor> importance:critical fuckyeah!
<Some_Person> bjsnider: I tried to live with the default order, but kept hitting the damn maxmize instead of close (I have Mac OS X experience)
<wgrant> thedoor: Language, please.
<wgrant> bjsnider: From the other POV, DX fixed something that wasn't broken. it was a solution in search of a problem.
<Jorge> Wow, I'm surprised they would let a Beta out like this....gives one pause.
<wgrant> Jorge: Which problem?
<Some_Person> bjsnider: I found it was easier to fix their order on the right than the left, so I did that
<wgrant> The bug with the panel not starting appeared some hours after Beta 1 -- it's not in it.
<thedoor> wgrant, sorry :(
<bjsnider> wgrant, the reasoning behind the buttons makes sense to me
<Jorge> wgrant, the one that boots me to a blank desktop with no icons or menu bars
<thedoor> the bug comes with an update of beta1 the beta1 image is ok if u don1t update it at this time oo
<Some_Person> bjsnider: Moving them to the left isn't the problem. I just hate the order that they're in
<wgrant> Jorge: That is not a bug in the beta.
<wgrant> Jorge: It is a bug caused by upgrading *after* the beta.
<Jorge> wgrant, a bug is a bug
<wgrant> Once all the packages were released after being held for the freeze.
<Some_Person> maybe someone should add "DO NOT UPGRADE" to the topic in here
<wgrant> Jorge: But you said "Wow, I'm surprised they would let a Beta out like this....gives one pause."
<thedoor> Jorge, when we use a beta version we assume the risk of get something broken :P
<wgrant> They didn't.
<wgrant> The beta itself is fine.
<Jorge> Ok, so I am beat.
<thedoor> there are any developer working nopw? :P
<Jorge> No problem
<bjsnider> this "beta" used to be called "alpha 4" in all previous releases
<Jorge> I will switch distros...have fun!
<wgrant> Switching distros because an in-development distro broke for a few hours?
<wgrant> That seems irrational.
<Dr_Willis> Ive noticed a few similer issues Jorge  - but they got fixed the next batch of updates
<Dr_Willis> but You are the one that installed a beta... so...
<Some_Person> This problem will almost certainly get fixed soon
<Dr_Willis> right now for some odd reason kubuntu dosent start up plasdma-desktop or plasma-netbook
<Jorge> Ok,  but even stable was flaky....time to move on.
<Dr_Willis> i got to stat them by hand
<Dr_Willis> Jorge:  then leave.. have fun
<wgrant> Dr_Willis: This is probably the same problem that is plaguing many desktop applications.
<Dr_Willis> We dont really feel the need to convince people to use this or that.
<Jorge> Wow, Dr_Willis thanks for the sales job.....
<wgrant> CDBS is currently producing broken .desktop files for main packages.
<Dr_Willis> Jorge:  if you want marketing to to apple.
<neoteny> lol
<Dr_Willis> wgrant:  hmm. that may be part of the issue.
<espen77> it takes 15 minuttes to fix it, i had to edit {evolution*,evince,gnome-panel,palimpsest,ubuntu-about}.desktop in /usr/share/applications/ and {evolution-alarm-notify,gdu-notification-daemon,indicator-applet}.desktop in /etc/xdg/autostart/
<Jorge> Holy cow
<Jorge> Ok
<Dr_Willis> Ive noticed some qwuirks when using Ubuntu+Kubuntu on same machine also.
<Dr_Willis> Kubuntu netbook started up Nautilus :) and so forth
 * psusi guesses he will give up rather than wait until tomorrow to update, when it's fixed
<Jorge> Have Dr_Willis sell for you....
<neoteny> Dr_Willis has helped me many times over the years
<Dr_Willis> Jorge:  you apraantly miss the idea that we are not here to 'force' people to use ubuntu.  Use it or not, it dosent matter to us
<Dr_Willis> You said you wanted to move on.. then go ahead.
<Jorge> Ok, solld me...Carry on.
<bjsnider> Dr_Willis, i dunno about you, but if i'm in here to sell, something, i wants to be paid for it
<Some_Person> Dr_Willis: I've noticed similar quirks using multiple DEs on 1 system. Example: using bluetooth in xubuntu starts nautilus
<Jorge> Holy cow, animosity...carry on.
<Dr_Willis> Some_Person:  yep. The default 'app' for directories can get set to be nautilus when it should be pcmanfm, or  dolphin
<Dr_Willis> they are all using the same 'settings' when in fact they need their own defaults
 * psusi goes back to experimenting with the new gnome-shell that will be used in gnome3 apparently
<Dr_Willis> Kubuntu makes it easy to set what program opens 'dirctories' gnome makes it much harder
<Dr_Willis> Im finding KDE4 more and more Useable :) as time goes on. Its decently done now, compared to when it first came out
 * psusi hates qt so has never used kde
 * Dr_Willis sends Jorge the bill.
<Some_Person> ugh! stupid dput! "Uploading supertux_0.3.3-SVN~r6616.tar.gz: 74781k/74782k" and it seems to be doing nothing
<neoteny> kde's too much for me.  i feel like i'm on crack when i use it.  or always on the verge of an epileptic fit
<bjsnider> Some_Person, there was a problem earlier today with the ftp server
<Some_Person> bjsnider: with launchpad's server?
<Dr_Willis> i dont go overboard with all the kde widgits.. :)
<syddraf> I'm installing Lucid on a 1TB HD alongside Windows Vista (whole drive formerly NTFS), and it's been stuck at 0% 'Resizing partition" for well over twenty minutes. Is this normal?
<wgrant> Some_Person: That tends to be a routing problem.
<bjsnider> Some_Person, yes
<wgrant> PPA uploads are currently working fine.
<Dr_Willis> syddraf:  it can take time to resize.. but that seems extreme.
<wgrant> Some_Person: Your router may be broken, or there may be a bad MTU setting somewhere.
<wgrant> FTP sucks.
<Dr_Willis> syddraf:  windows DOES have features to repartion/resize ntfs - that i have found MUCH faster
<Some_Person> wgrant: This has happened to me before on karmic, and I can't remember how I fixed it
<syddraf> Dr_Willis: is it too late to stop the partitioner and use the windows partitioner?
<Some_Person> I don't think it's my router. I haven't touched any of its settings in ages
<neoteny> i think i'm addicted to vimperator
<Aren> More Lucid install attempts failed utterly on my machine. :(
<psusi> syddraf, no... after 20 minutes it should have shown some progress
<thedoor> psusi, are you instaling it in english
<psusi> thebwt, huh?
<Aren> Any other ideas other than mucking about with boot options before I just take the disc and fling it at a brick wall in an attempt to rid myself of some frustration?
<psusi> thedoor, huh even?
<thedoor> psusi, in portuguese the installer didn't work for me (:
<Some_Person> wgrant: So what should I do about this, and will I have to start uploading from the beginning again?
<syddraf> Is there a command to cancel the partitioner since there isn't a cancel button or just a hard shutdown?
<wgrant> Some_Person: I'm afraid so.
<wgrant> When did SuperTux get so huge?
<psusi> syddraf, nope
<Some_Person> wgrant: It was smaller before?
<bjsnider> maybe he's got the .svn or .git history int he tarball
<Some_Person> No, I did 'svn export'
<Aren> wgrant: I don't suppose you have any other ideas since that other bloke went offline?
<ddecator> anyone else having trouble with recent updates? (nautilus and gnome-panel won't start because the system can't read a .desktop file properly from the sounds of it...)
<bjsnider> Aren, maybe you've got a bad disc
<ddecator> found it
<Aren> bjsnider: It passes the CD check...
<Dr_Willis> syddraf:  hard to tell..   It maybe crashed/stuck
<bjsnider> Aren, but the image you downloaded could have been borked
<Some_Person> wgrant: So should I do something to fix this or just try uploading again on this slow frickin' connection?
<Dr_Willis> syddraf:  or if its in  progress.. it may cause datalopss by stoppingit
<wgrant> Some_Person: I tend to build the orig.tar.gz on a fast host elsewhere and upload from there.
<Some_Person> wgrant: orig.tar.gz?
<Aren> bjsnider: So fling the CD and try again with Beta-2 when it is released?  Or is there a way to upgrade from Hardy Heron up to Lucid Beta 1?
<wgrant> Some_Person: tar.gz, in your case.
<bjsnider> Aren, i mean download and burn it again
<Some_Person> wgrant: Well, this is all I have
<wgrant> Aren: You will be able to upgrade directly from Ubuntu 8.04 LTS to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, but I would not recommend trying that on a critical system before the final release irons out all of the flaws.
<wgrant> Some_Person: Try uploading smaller stuff, perhaps. Maybe reboot your router, check its MTU if you need strange settings, that sort of thing.
<wgrant> Other PPA uploads are still being processed fine, so it's a problem somewhere on your end.
<Aren> wgrant: What is the method to perform such an upgrade?  This hard drive is specifically for betatesting.  I have a larger one with a fully patched 8.04 LTS install on it that I can swap in in case everything goes to custard.
<Some_Person> I uploaded something just yesterday without issues and haven't touched my router settings
<wgrant> Aren: Try following the normal Lucid upgrade instructions.
<wgrant> They might immediately work for Hardy, but they may need a little tweaking to find the multi-step upgrade.
<richthegeek> got a major problem guys
<Some_Person> richthegeek: gnome-panel and nautilus broken?
<Aren> wgrant: I already tried downloading the live CD and doing a fresh install.  Which fails.  So that's why I'm asking what the Lucid upgrade instructions are.  Or where to find them.
<richthegeek> yes, how did you know?
<Some_Person> richthegeek: because it's known
<richthegeek> right, thought it was cos I changed the icon set
<Aren> wgrant: Can you point me in the right direction?
<richthegeek> that's what triggered it
<bjsnider> richthegeek, he's psychic
<richthegeek> Some_Person, bjsnider: any solution available?
<wgrant> Aren: What fails about it?
<wgrant> richthegeek: To make the current session work, hit Alt+T, and run gnome-panel&
<wgrant> richthegeek: But you'll need to do that every time you log in until this is fixed (soon, hopefully)
<richthegeek> right ok
<Some_Person> richthegeek: it's caused by borked .desktop files in some update today
<richthegeek> sweet mother of god this looks sexy....
<bjsnider> wgrant, how long do these miserable freezes last?
<richthegeek> ls
<richthegeek> oops wrong window
<wgrant> bjsnider: The freeze is over. That's why all the updates came through and broke everything.
<bjsnider> i see
<wgrant> But pre-release milestone freezes normally last for a few days.
<wgrant> Soon they'll get longer.
<bjsnider> they're a waste of precious time
<wgrant> They're not.
<Aren> wgrant: I try to boot the Live CD, it goes black screen after selecting either the boot or install options.  I asked for help, and following the altered directions, to muck about in the boot options (which I unlocked by spamming Escape, then F6 when I got the normal menu system.  Tried enabling noacpi, no difference.  Tried the second option, it let it boot, but doing anything caused the whole thing to lock up.  Tried both noacpi and t
<wgrant> They're critical for stabilisation of milestones.
<thedoor> how much time will take to this bug get fixed? :(
<wgrant> Otherwise this breakage would have landed during the beta preparations, and delayed them even more.
<wgrant> Aren: An upgrade will likely die in the same way, I'm afraid. NVIDIA graphics card?
<Aren> wgrant: Motherboard ATI.  It's a laptop.
<Some_Person> Aren: eek, ati has big problems right now from what i've heard
<wgrant> Aren: Hmm. Try adding 'radeon.modeset=0' as an option.
<wgrant> Some_Person: Not really, no.
<Aren> Some_Person: Hardy runs fine on here.
<Aren> wgrant: How?
<Aren> wgrant: The boot options I've seen are just toggle switches, there's no place to enter custom parameters...
<Some_Person> wgrant: I heard that the current ATI drivers are incompatible with the current Xorg version. Is that not true?
<wgrant> Aren: Hm, I'm not sure. There is a way, though.
<wgrant> Some_Person: fglrx, the proprietary ATI driver, is.
<wgrant> Although it's about to be fixed.
<wgrant> But that doesn't affect the default installation, which has open source 3D acceleration
<Some_Person> Ah, so it doesn't affect the free driver. nevermind then
<wgrant> And does not include fglrx.
<Some_Person> This is strange. When I installed to the SD card before, the free b43 driver did not work every time I tried, but it's working here when I upgraded from karmic
<AngryParsley> in UNE is there a shortcut to show the start menu thingy?
<AngryParsley> home screen. whatever it's called
<Aren> wgrant: So what do you suggest I do, up to and including just going to bed?
<AngryParsley> alt + f1 just shows the regular style menu wherever the mouse cursor is
<Some_Person> Either the problem was fixed today, or something else is at play here
<thedoor> bye guys :)
<richthegeek> ls
<richthegeek> arg again.... getting embaressing
<BoondoKLife> cd
<Aren> BoondoKLife: I'm back and still Lucid-less :(
<BoondoKLife> Aren: sorry to hear it
<BoondoKLife> Aren: As we have been sitting here talking about not doing the partial upgrade. my wife just did it to her box lol
<Aren> BoondoKLife: I think I'm going to give up on it.  Going on 1am here and I can't think of anything else to do other than creative CD-destruction.
<BoondoKLife> Aren: I hear ya. That alternative cd thing is going to be what you need. I had the same issue with my dell laptop.
<Aren> BoondoKLife: Can you shoot me a link to it so I can tell the laptop to start downloading it?
<BoondoKLife> Aren: Prolly plymouth or some new fandangled thing doing you in. sure gimme a sec
* jrib changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Beta 1 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1 | NOTE: Auto-starting of GNOME is currently broken -- see bug #542343
<BoondoKLife> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Aren> BoondoKLife: Nevermind, GNOME is apparently broken...and that's what I use.
<BoondoKLife> do the first one
<BoondoKLife> yea i just seen what everyone is yellin about, my wife did that partial upgrade and it borked her desktop stuff
<Aren> BoondoKLife: Not worth burning another CD unless I'm fairly sure it won't be so completely buggered that I can't even see what Lucid is going to be like.
<BoondoKLife> not a major issue so I think it will be fixed quickly
<Aren> bug #542343
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<BoondoKLife> yea and nautilus is segfaulting because of the same issue
<Aren> Got to love beta testing.
<BoondoKLife> the daily build that is up there is from the 17th so it should not have the current issue
<BoondoKLife> just dont do the partial update, or maybe avoid updating till this issue is fixed
<Aren> I can't even get to the point of doing an upgrade unless it's in Hardy.
<Aren> I should just grab Karmic, which uses the same ext4 file system.
<Some_Person> Did all the people having this issue do the "partial upgrade" thing?
<Aren> Or is it even worth it?
<BoondoKLife> You could, but if you are going to start fresh anyways then why not just wait. this is a major issue that will be fixed quickly IMHO
<misterB> Anyone else having problems with(/success fixing) screen output freezes? Sometimes I get past the login screen, and sometimes the login screen doesn't even load correctly.
<BoondoKLife> Some_Person: I'm not sure about everyone else but my wife just did it and BAM
<Aren> BoondoKLife: One thing Microsoft teaches you, always do an OS fresh if you can.  External drives are your friend. :P
<BoondoKLife> Aren: Cheers to that!
 * BoondoKLife raises his Red Stripe bottle
<Some_Person> BoondoKLife: I'm glad I asked in here if I should do it first. I did not
 * Aren raises a cup of Earl Green tea....drinks it in one quaff....then gets up to head to bed.
<Aren> Good night.
<BoondoKLife> Aren: nite
<BoondoKLife> Aren: dont let plymouth bite!
<Some_Person> does plymouth actually work for anyone?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. upgrading here . and having an RPM failure :) thats amuseing
<Dr_Willis> 'configuring rpm - RPM failed to Open Database - cleaning it up.....'
<Dr_Willis> update looks like it hung.
<Some_Person> Why do you have rpm installed?
<Dr_Willis> No idea.
<Dr_Willis> This is a somewhat new install im upgradeing also.. so ive not done a lot to it
<AngryParsley> gnome-panel doesn't seem to be starting
<Again> I want to use dd on my root partition so that I can test the upgrade without breaking my current system.  And I have a question.  Do I have to boot from a live disc before running the dd command?
<Some_Person> You know what, when I upgraded from karmic to lucid, I also got a prompt about rpm not doing something
<AngryParsley> oh
<Dr_Willis> Looks like update manager crashed with 2 min to go.
<AngryParsley> bug 542343
<Some_Person> So I apparently have it too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<Dr_Willis> its at '2 min remaining' i guess i will wait a few min. and see if it works
<magn3ts> Anyone running the Lucid beta in VirtualBox?
<misterB> magn3ts: I've done it in qemu
<magn3ts> hm, it won't boot. The CD booted, installed but it won't boot now.
<misterB> can't remember if I actually installed it or not...
<misterB> although, I do remember installing it on a real machine and not going to the graphical interface by default
<magn3ts> It actually just wrecks the VM, I can't even reset/shutdown it properly
<misterB> what happens if you try [ctrl]+[alt]+[F7]?
<holstein> hey, i was just coming in to ask about bug 542343
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<misterB> after it's booted
<magn3ts> misterB, no not X is failing to stary, it never boots. no grub, no kernel loading, nothing
<magn3ts> well maybe the very beginning of kernel loading, no upstart, no splash, no output
<misterB> oh.
<misterB> sorry. didn't have that problem. Gonna check to see if I actually installed it in qemu
<Dr_Willis> aha - the update seemed to hang because a dialog to 'replace...' was some how below it.
<misterB> magn3ts: sorry. looks like I never installed it. I was just using the livecd
<misterB> magn3ts: guess I'm can't be much help. I am going to try it in qemu tho and see what happens.
<AngryParsley> isn't there supposed to be a package for tor in apt?
<AngryParsley> I see torbutton, vidalia, and different proxies, but no tor
<wgrant> AngryParsley: It was requested that it be removed, since it was not being kept sufficiently up-to-date.
<AngryParsley> oh
<Dr_Willis> tor iteslef hasent been in the repos in a long time :)
<wgrant> And for something like Tor, updatedness is critical.
<AngryParsley> so I have to grab a deb from the tor website?
<Dr_Willis> at least  the last 2+ releases
<Dr_Willis> theres a tor wiki page i think forubuntu
<Dr_Willis> I found tor - less then reliable. :)
<Dr_Willis> and in some caes it can be less secure.
<AngryParsley> less secure than… what?
<Dr_Willis> The last node (i recall) of tor - can watch what you are doing
<Dr_Willis> so thats less secure then not using tor at all..
<AngryParsley> that's why the messages are sent to different exit nodes
<Dr_Willis> I think thats the core of the argument.
<Dr_Willis> i found the speed decreese also very  annoying
<AngryParsley> sometimes your exit node is in germany. sometimes it's in another country
<Dr_Willis> and all it takes is one node.. spying to get some good info on you. So its a debate ive seen befor.
 * Some_Person tried tor one and found it slow
<Some_Person> s/one/once
<AngryParsley> yes, exit nodes can sniff unencrypted traffic, but tor is for anonymization
<AngryParsley> not secure browsing or something
<Dr_Willis> In short dont trust tor for your banking sites or other imporntant stuff
<AngryParsley> banking sites should be using https
<Dr_Willis> tor + torrents  also not a good idea. :) unless you just use it to find the torrents..
<Dr_Willis> I did see/try out some Free VPN service the other day . that worked decnetly well
<AngryParsley> I hardly ever use tor. basically I only use it if I'm visiting sketchy sites like 4chan
<Dr_Willis> Upgrade almost done.... will be rebooting soon
<AngryParsley> if I want security, I run openvpn on an ec2 node
<Dr_Willis> BRB - time to reboots.
<Hellow> Could someone test and confirm that the patch listed in comment #12 of bug #542343 works correctly?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<Hellow> I only tested it locally, so I can't confirm on other machines.
<BoondoKLife> Hellow: Gimme a sec I will
<Hellow> BoondoKLife: Thank you.
<tenoch1> I upgraded from karmic and my applications are gone. The only thing i see is my desktop. However everything works from terminal. anyone with same problems?
<BoondoKLife> Hellow: Yup
<Hellow> BoondoKLife: Yay!
<marginoferror> tenoch1, by "your desktop" do you mean just your wallpaper or do you mean icons too?
<Hellow> tenoch1: You may be experiencing bug #542343
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<marginoferror> ^--- agreed
<BoondoKLife> Hellow: The same issue is causing nautilus to crash with a seg fault too
<marginoferror> Here's the workaround for gnome-panel http://is.gd/aPHAc
<tenoch1> marginoferror: I only see the wallpaper no icons or panels
<marginoferror> And the nautilus workaround is exactly the same only replace gnome-panel with nautilus
<marginoferror> Yep, that's the same thing I had a couple hours ago
<marginoferror> I just implemented the workaround
<marginoferror> And it works fine
<BoondoKLife> marginoferror: Are those the only two affected?
<marginoferror> Those are the only two I have noticed being affected but it's completely possible there is more
<marginoferror> I just implemented the workaround about ten minutes ago.
<marginoferror> For gnome-panel and nautilus
<Hellow> marginoferror: The same problem affects both nautilus.desktop and gnome-panel.desktop?
<marginoferror> Yes, exactly the same problem with exactly the same fix
<Hellow> Hmm
<tenoch1> yeah i read the bug and yes compiz works
<tenoch1> i do not know how to check nautilus
<Blue11> i have some weird error:  There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<marginoferror> Possibly every file in that folder is affected, but I do not know the details
<Hellow> I highly doubt that.
<marginoferror> tenoch1, if you run in a terminal nautilus --display :0 it will probably (certainly?) segfault
<AngryParsley> I can't seem to launch nautilus or gnome-panel
<Blue11> nor i
<marginoferror> AngryParsley, Blue11, check
<Blue11> AngryParsley: this the error that I get
<marginoferror> #542343
<marginoferror> err, bug #542343
<Hellow> Two confirmed issues.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<marginoferror> And this link: http://is.gd/aPHAc
<marginoferror> Implement that for gnome-panel and then replace gnome-panel for nautilus and do it again
<Hellow> I think a separate bug should be filed for the nautilus issue, unless it's a widespread problem.
<marginoferror> That will get you into a working desktop.  I dunno if there are more lurking bugs
<tenoch1> marginoferror: it says is not installed
<Hellow> tenoch1: ...that's a different issue, I think.
<marginoferror> tenoch1, can you elaborate?  What is not installed, nano?
<marginoferror> OH
<Hellow> ^ What he said.
<marginoferror> Sorry
<AngryParsley> oh, a corrupt config file was pushed
<marginoferror> It says "vim" in that link I gave you, right?
<marginoferror> Replace that with nano
<Hellow> AngryParsley: A corrupt config file or three.
<marginoferror> ... although vim should be installed too, I think?
<tenoch1> marginoferror: ernesto@ernesto-laptop:~$ terminal nautilus --display
<tenoch1> The program 'terminal' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<wgrant> The nautilus and gnome-panel issues are the same thing.
<wgrant> We are working on a fix right now.
<Hellow> tenoch1: Remove "terminal" from that.
<marginoferror> tenoch1, oh, I see.  I meant IN a terminal, run "nautilus --display :0".  terminal should not be part of the command.  Just take terminal out and add :0 to the end
<marginoferror> But it won't work - you need to do the workaround I linked to
<Hellow> wgrant: I posted a patch for the gnome-panel.desktop fix in bug #542343 , if that will help you any.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<AngryParsley> I had to edit /usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop as well
<wgrant> The main breakage should be fixed on the primary mirror in around twohours.
<AngryParsley> it had the same stupid thing at the top of the config
<tenoch1> marginoferror: (nautilus:2434): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Could not load desktop file '/usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop': Key file does not start with a group
<tenoch1> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<marginoferror> Hellow, AngryParsley, my understanding is it's not a corrupt config file but instead a program that added a line in the wrong place to ALL .desktop config files
<marginoferror> Part of the common build system
<wgrant> tenoch1: Open /usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop and delete the X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain line from the top.
<Hellow> marginoferror: That's more than a slight problem, then.
<marginoferror> wgrant, thanks for your efforts =)
<AngryParsley> oh
<wgrant> marginoferror: Not all, but enough to break everything.
<wgrant> That package is fixed.
<wgrant> We're currently waiting for it to be published, so we can rebuild the stuff that it broke.
<marginoferror> tenoch1, that's definitely the problem we're talking about.  Take wgrant's advice, and also do the same for the gnome-panel file in the same folder.
<wgrant> I currently have a script running working out the full list of what needs to be rebuilt.
<marginoferror> Sounds like quite a task.  I guess it only hit people who upgraded, not people who installed from the ISO?
<tenoch1> marginoferror: guys how do i open, i am not very good at linux yet
<marginoferror> tenoch1, here:
<wgrant> marginoferror: The ISO is fine. But anybody who has upgraded in the last 8 hours (whether after installing Beta 1 fresh or not) will see this breakage.
<marginoferror> Run "sudo nano /usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop"
<marginoferror> Type in your password at the prompt
<marginoferror> Press "control-K" to delete the first line.  Then press "control-O" to write the file and "control-X" to exit
<naraku> thankfully i use kde4
<marginoferror> Then do exactly the same thing only the command is "sudo nano /usr/share/applications/gnome-panel.desktop"
<Blue11> thanks that fixed it
<Blue11> sorta
<Blue11> I just have no buttons
<marginoferror> naraku, that is a good workaround except for the unfortunate side-effect that when you login you end up in kde
<marginoferror> Blue11, that shouldn't happen.  No buttons where, on your panel?
<marginoferror> The panel appears but the buttons don't?
<naraku> i want to end up in kde
<Blue11> marginoferror: correct
<Blue11> marginoferror: I am going to try gconftool brb
<marginoferror> Blue11, how strange.  Good luck.
<Blue11> marginoferror: and all the desktop icons are also missing
<Hellow> marginoferror: That's nautilus also not starting.
<Hellow> Err, Blue11.
<magn3ts> Good to see that the menu entries are twice the height they need to be and the preferences menu is completely off my screen in Lucid. :) Just as it has in all past versions :D
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. upgrade failed :) grub aint booting. 'error symbol : grub_puts_  not found'
<tenoch1> marginoferror: i did what you told me Do i restart the computer?
<marginoferror> Blue11, yeah, if your desktop icons are missing, that is because you only applied the workaround to gnome-panel.desktop and not nautilus.desktop
<marginoferror> tenoch1, you don't have to restart the computer.  Just type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Dr_Willis> actually 'sudo service gdm restart' is  a better way to do that.
<marginoferror> Dr_Willis, thanks for that.  I didn't know.
<BoondoKLife> looks like all of these are like that:  ubuntu-about, rhythmbox, palimpsest, network-scheme, nautilus-home, nautilus-folder-handler, nautilus-file-management-properties, nautilus-computer, nautilus-browser, nautilus- autorun-software, nautilus-archive, gedit, evolution,evolution-2.2
<Dr_Willis> with Upstart - use the service command. forget about init.d :)
<Blue11> yeah no desktop icons and the gconftool didn't work either...
<marginoferror> Blue11, did you apply the fix to nautilus-desktop?  "sudo nano /usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop"
<Blue11> marginoferror: yes
<wgrant> If everyone just waits a couple of hours and upgrades, the big breakage will be fixed.
<marginoferror> Blue11, what happens if you type "nautilus" in a terminal?
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. could u guys check how much RAM does lucid use on a fresh install ?
<marginoferror> I mean, in a terminal in X
<Blue11> marginoferror: brb
<marginoferror> SandGorgon, as much as you have.  Theoretically it should run with 256mb but I don't recommend it.
<tenoch1> marginoferror: I think i made a mistake it did not work
<marginoferror> tenoch1, what happened specifically?
<Blue11> marginoferror: key file error
<Blue11> it's really broke but I think wgrant has the right idea --
<tenoch1> marginoferror:  nothing, i still do not see any icons or panels.
<SandGorgon> marginoferror, umm.. I was hoping for a number like 350mb or so. is that incorrect ?
<Blue11> tenoch1: same here
<marginoferror> SandGorgon, I'm not sure you can really get a number like that because more or less information will be stored in RAM depending on how much you have
<Blue11> marginoferror: but I DO have task/tool bars just no desktop icons - and nautilus is hosed
<vish> to avoid the #542343 gnome-panel bug , the gnome-panel update can be skipped? or do i have to skip any other update?
<marginoferror> Blue11, tenoch1, I'm not sure why it would work for me and not you guys -- admittedly I moved the top line to the bottom of those files rather than deleting the line altogether, if that matters.
<wgrant> vish: Do not upgrade at all.
<wgrant> vish: Many packages are broken.
<SandGorgon> marginoferror, oh.. I didnt know that RAM usage is dependent on total RAM- I always assumed that it would take a fixed amount of RAM
<tenoch1> marginoferror: when you gave me the instructions everything went fine except on control x what should have happened when i pressed that on the terminal
<wgrant> By all means install Beta 1.
<wgrant> But do not upgrade.
<Blue11> marginoferror: i moved the line to the bottom as well
<marginoferror> Hmm
<Blue11> marginoferror: maybe commenting it out?
<marginoferror> Then I'm mystified.  But the update in a couple hours should fix things I guess?
<marginoferror> Blue11, the line itself isn't the problem, it's just that the header has to be the top line or nautilus crashes
<vish> wgrant: ah , ok thanks..  i'm using lucid since earlier.. just saw the topic and stopped update :D
<marginoferror> vish, good call @_@
<vish> the update had 25secs left to download :)
<marginoferror> SandGorgon, the OS is smart enough to shuffle less frequently used data to swap if you have low RAM, or cache large amounts of data in memory if you have a lot
<Dr_Willis> so does a clean install from the iso have the same issue?
<marginoferror> Dr_Willis, Yes, afaik
<marginoferror> Oh, wait
<marginoferror> No, I misread that
<marginoferror> Clean install from ISO should work fine
<wgrant> Dr_Willis: Only if you upgrade in the next couple of hours.
<marginoferror> It does NOT have the same issue, AFAIK
<wgrant> A clean install is fine, but upgrading in the problematic 12 hour window will still break.
<Dr_Willis> thats.. weird
<Blue11> marginoferror: max nix - made no difference if I commented it out
<Blue11> wgrant: i think I'll wait for the next cycle
<tenoch1> guys so when the update is ready what is the command i need to use
<marginoferror> Dr_Willis, the problem is with a program that handles the updating of .desktop files during an upgrade.  That program does not malfunction if you don't upgrade and instead install fresh.
<Dr_Willis> ahh.
<marginoferror> Blue11, sorry, I'm out of ideas.  =<  But hopefully the updates in a few hours will work for you
<vish> tenoch1: subscribe to the bug and you'l get update on when it is fixed
<wgrant> marginoferror: That's not the case.
<wgrant> marginoferror: The problem is that .desktop files in the upgraded packages are broken.
<wgrant> It's not something that you avoid by installing fresh.
<marginoferror> Oh.  That's rather more simple than I thought.
<tenoch1> vish: do you know what is the bug number?
<marginoferror> =/  Okay, my mistake.
<vish> tenoch1: its in the topic > type /topic
<marginoferror> tenoch1, sorry, I missed your message up there until now -- but, control-x should exit nano and drop you back into the terminal.  Anyway, if all that didn't work, it's probably easiest just to wait for the update in a few hours =x
<marginoferror> idk why it worked for me and the person who commented to the bug but not for you two
 * vish was just saved in the nick of time.. noticed the topic with 25secs left for packages to download and went  abort.. abort.. abort! ;)
<tenoch1> marginoferror: no problem i will wait for the update
<ddecator> vish: too bad i didn't notice, i'm navigating with the terminal right now =p
<Dr_Willis> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> putting grub on the proper HD.. helps :)
* tonyyarusso changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Beta 1 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1 | NOTE: DO NOT UPGRADE atm - Auto-starting of GNOME is currently broken (Bug #542343)
<joe_> After upgrading to Lucid, I was unable to access my network drives with a message that some obsolete pkg version were installed. I then used the update manager to see if any updates were available and found the ones previously mentioned were among those recommended. I then found I could only do a Partial update and after doing so I could open my Home Folder icon, so I rebooted and now only...
<joe_> ...have an empty Desktop. Any help available to resolve this?
<Dr_Willis_> joe_:  thers some issue with gnome not getting started right
<Dr_Willis_> topic mentions the bug#
<syddraf> Upon moving from lucid alpha to lucid beta, my computer will no longer connect to the wired network. Any suggestions?
<espen77> joe_: to fix it, i had to edit {evolution*,evince,gnome-panel,palimpsest,ubuntu-about}.desktop in /usr/share/applications/ and {evolution-alarm-notify,gdu-notification-daemon,indicator-applet}.desktop in /etc/xdg/autostart/ on this computer. Make sure [Desktop Entry] is the first line
<joe_> espen77: Being a novice here, I'm not sure how to proceed considering I have an blank screen with only a mouse pointer and nothing to click on.
<tonyyarusso> joe_: Do you by any chance have a keyboard shortcut defined for running gnome-terminal?
<marginoferror> joe_: The easy thing to do is wait until the fix percolates, which should take about two hours...
<wgrant> tonyyarusso, joe_: Alt+T will get you a terminal.
<tonyyarusso> wgrant: since when?
<espen77> joe_: might be safer to pray to the dev god for a coupple of ours then :P
<wgrant> tonyyarusso: Not sure.
<tonyyarusso> huh
<marginoferror> joe_: then press Control-Alt-T to get a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tonyyarusso> marginoferror: that won't help him.
<tonyyarusso> joe_: let me know if you can get a terminal open.
<marginoferror> tonyyarusso, not right now it won't, but it should help him after the fix is pushed out in a couple of hours...?
<tonyyarusso> marginoferror: right
<joe_> wgrant: Alt+T does nothing
<tonyyarusso> wgrant: I'm pretty sure you defined that shortcut yourself ;)
<marginoferror> It's Control-Alt-T
<tonyyarusso> joe_: I assume you're talking from a second machine.
<tonyyarusso> marginoferror: that's not a default setting...  (Although I use it too.)
<marginoferror> tonyyarusso, it seemed to be default for me?  I didn't set it.  I didn't know about it at all before today!
<git__> can one upgrade from 9.10 to Lucid alpha3?
<tonyyarusso> joe_: You can get a a full-screen real terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F1 if what marginoferror said doesn't work either.  Go ahead and do that on the problem system.
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade | git__
<ubottu> git__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ddecator> haha, use > not |
<tonyyarusso> hmm, not sure if those will help you.
<tonyyarusso> git__: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing will link you to instructions.
<ddecator> git__: it's beta 1 now, but tonight isn't a good time to upgrade
<wgrant> But do not upgrade right now!
<marginoferror> But don't follow them quite yet!  Wait a couple hours, there is a bad bug in the system right now.
<Dr_Willis_> Wait a day to upgrade
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<joe_> tonyyarusso: I have a terminal screen, but have already typed the sudo apt-get command, can I stop that?
<syddraf> Upon moving from lucid alpha to lucid beta, my computer will no longer connect to the wired network. Any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis_> the ONE time i decide to try to upgrade.. heh
<marginoferror> Joe_: If you typed sudo apt-get update, just let it run. It won't hurt anything.
<tonyyarusso> joe_: You don't need to - go ahead and let it finish - it won't get more broken.
<marginoferror> Anyway, just do sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade...  after the fix is out, in a couple of hours I guess.
<git__> Beta 1 - Released Mar 19th, 2009
<ddecator> syddraf: not sure, my ethernet is working for me right now, even with the broken upgrades
<tonyyarusso> joe_: When it's done, use 'screen -S panel' to create a terminal that you can detach from without killing its contents.
<git__> i think there's a typo at  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<syddraf> ddecator, out of curiosity, what network card are you using? integrated?
<ddecator> git__: why do you think that?
<git__> b/c beta1 is Mar 19th, 2010, no?
<ddecator> syddraf: not sure to be honest...whatever is in my laptop, haha
<ddecator> oh, it says 2009 o_O?
<tonyyarusso> joe_: Within that, issue 'gnome-panel'.  That will start up your normal panel for you manually.  Then, use Ctrl-A Ctrl-D (in sequence one after another, not together) to detach from that window to get things out of the way.
<alkisg> What package provides nc? On my Lucid: $ which nc
<alkisg> /bin/nc
<alkisg> $ dpkg -S /bin/nc
<alkisg> dpkg: /bin/nc not found.
<marginoferror> syddraf, ddecator, I had weird problems with ethernet in Lucid.  My system seemed to want to manage my wired ethernet connection entirely via GNOME.  It didn't configure any ethernet in /etc/network/interfaces
<ddecator> oh wait, syddraf make sure networking is enabled
<tonyyarusso> joe_: the will let you use your system until the fix is pushed out in a few hours, and then running updates should fix it permanently.
<ddecator> syddraf: i had it auto-disable on me a few times for no reason...
<wgrant> alkisg: ls -l /bin/nc
<wgrant> alkisg: It's an alternative
<marginoferror> ddecator, me too!  I have no idea why.
<wgrant> ls -l the alternative path to get the real path.
<alkisg> wgrant: thanks, nc.openbsd :)
<ddecator> marginoferror: idk either, that's why i didn't file a bug. hasn't happened in over a week though
<syddraf> ddecator, kind of a beginning/moderate linux user. what's the command?
<joe_> tonyyarusso: Yes, I'm on a working system here. The first command completed, should I do the second one also?
<ddecator> syddraf: do you still have the gnome panel on top?
<git__> i'll wait tomorrow to upgrade
<marginoferror> syddraf, are you using a wired network connection or wireless?
<ddecator> git__: good call =)
<syddraf> marginoferror: wired; ddecator: yes
<marginoferror> syddraf, okay, my advice is, screw GNOME.  Instead, type this in a terminal: sudo /etc/network/interfaces
<ddecator> syddraf: if you have the network manager applet up top, just right click it and there is a check box
<marginoferror> wait
<marginoferror> Sorry, that's
<marginoferror> syddraf: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<syddraf> ddecator: its enabled
<marginoferror> type in your password, and add these lines to the end (if they're not already there):
<tonyyarusso> joe_: yup
<marginoferror> auto eth0
<marginoferror> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ddecator> syddraf: try what marginoferror just said
<ddecator> should be in that file by default
<ddecator> by who knows
<marginoferror> Then press control-O to save, control-X to exit
<syddraf> it wasnt. just the loopback
<marginoferror> ddecator, it should be, but it wasn't in my case.  Idk why.
<marginoferror> Yeah
<marginoferror> So anyway, if you add those two lines
<marginoferror> And then either reboot, or maybe just type "sudo ifup eth0"
<marginoferror> it should work
<ddecator> odd...gedit offers a graphical way of doing all of that btw ;)
<ddecator> easier for beginners
<marginoferror> I have no idea why GNOME is trying to manage wired network stuff
<marginoferror> ddecator, true, I got in the habit of telling people to use nano since GNOME wasn't working =)
<ddecator> marginoferror: gedit is working for me right now =)
<syddraf> marginoferror: still not working =/
<marginoferror> Did you try rebooting or just the ifup?
<syddraf> i tried ifup - nothing; then a new session - nothing
<marginoferror> Try rebooting.  If that doesn't work, then you have a different problem (or multiple ones) and we'll have to investigate those
<joe_> tonyyarusso: after the second command completed, I did the 'screen -S panel' command and the contents of the terminal screen cleared, but nothing else happened.
<agitdd99> "DO NOT UPGRADE atm - Auto-starting of GNOME is currently broken" well i already did, i am surviving now , no shutdown, no logout, or anything else
<ddecator> agitdd99: are you comfortable with the terminal?
<syddraf> marginoferror: still not working,  but the network icon on the top panel is missing now
<marginoferror> syddraf, that's normal, apparently the icon only appears if GNOME is managing your networking and not the OS
<ddecator> wait what?
<marginoferror> syddraf, go to a terminal and type ifconfig
<ddecator> the icon has always been there for me
<marginoferror> ddecator, the icon disappeared for me once I added the line to interfaces...
<syddraf> marginoferror: what am i looking for or should i paste-bin it to you?
<marginoferror> Paste-bin sounds good!
<alkisg> ...so netcat-traditional was the default in Jaunty and supported the -c switch to execute commands, but netcat-openbsd is the default in Lucid and doesn't support it... :-/
<alkisg> Well, I guess we can use a fifo instead, to redirect both input and output to nc: cat /tmp/fifo | nc localhost 25547 | sh > /tmp/fifo
<ddecator> that doesn't sound right...
<syddraf> gotta copy it out by hand >_<
<marginoferror> ddecator, I was surprised the icon disappeared too.  But I was also surprised Ubuntu didn't put eth0 in my interfaces file!  Surprises all around
<agitdd99> ddecator: yeah i can live with that. i mean i try not to shut the machine down. i really get this thing running until there's a fix
<marginoferror> syddraf, why?  Is GNOME not working for you at all?
<ddecator> huh, my interfaces file doesn't have all of that...
<syddraf> no internet to get to pastebin ^_^
<marginoferror> If it is, you can just do it in a terminal in X (control-alt-T or whatever) and paste it.
<marginoferror> syddraf:  ........  right.
<ddecator> but not having the icon would suck for joining wireless o.o
<marginoferror>  /facepalms
<syddraf> the beauty of flash drives
<marginoferror> ddecator, I would THINK the icon would stick around if you have wireless.  But I guess syddraf is on a notebook, right?  so if the icon disappeared for him... idek
<syddraf> http://pastebin.com/xi7F7u3u
<ddecator> marginoferror: idk either, i never had it disappear so idk how it behaves, haha
<syddraf> marginoferror: its a desktop
<marginoferror> syddraf, Oh, sorry, I misread earlier
<marginoferror> ...  huh.  Can someone else take a look at that pastebin?
<marginoferror> I need a second opinion.  I've never seen eth0 split up into two sections before
<ddecator> sure
<joe_> tonyyarusso: I just saw the next message and did the gnome-panel command, which brought up the top and bottom bars and icons, but still no Desktop icons.
<marginoferror> Oh, I see what's happening
<marginoferror> avahi is zeroconf
<ddecator> well now we know your mac address...
<marginoferror> syddraf, for some reason DHCP is not working for you.  Are you sure your router is functioning properly?
<syddraf> I'm on a university router, but i can test it. gimme a min. ill disconnect
<ddecator> that's a really specific interfaces file o.o
<marginoferror> ddecator, huh?  That's the output of ifconfig, not interfaces
<ddecator> marginoferror: ah, that makes a lot more sense, haha. sorry, only kind of paying attention, trying to solve a build problem i keep running into...
<Dr_Willis_> joe_:  run 'nautilus &' and it should bring up the desktop icons
<syddraf__> ok. the network cable worked when plugged into this computer
<marginoferror> Hmmm
<bntly> Was just sent over, Is anyone else having problems with flash playback under lucid? Choppy video but OK sound?
<marginoferror> I'm a little stumped.  DHCP works fine for me, I don't know why it would break on upgrade for you
<marginoferror> I'm sorry, I might not be much help =(
<marginoferror> It might be a good idea to
<marginoferror> On the computer that works
<syddraf__> marginoferror: thanks for trying though. i appreciate it
<marginoferror> copy down the IP address, netmask, DNS info
<marginoferror> And input that manually into the computer that's not working
<marginoferror> That might help you troubleshoot.  If it works, it's only DHCP that failed
<marginoferror> If it doesn't work, it's the whole thing
<marginoferror> syddraf__, you're welcome.  I hope you figure it out.  Also: it's your call whether you want to leave /etc/network/interfaces like that or edit it back to what it was and let GNOME take care of networking
<joe_> Dr_Willis: That produces an error message, ...Could not load desktop file '/usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop': Key file does not start with a group
<syddraf__> marginoferror: ill leave it the way it is for now
<ddecator> i keep going to check my top panel for the time >.>
<marginoferror> Okay, I have to go to bed.  It's like 3 AM here =x
 * marginoferror waves
<Dr_Willis_> joe_:  that may be one of the files that got messed up.
<syddraf__> Well. I hooked up my USB-eth adaptor and its working now, for whatever its worth.
<syddraf__> thx all
<joe_> Dr_Willis: How might it be rebuilt correctly?
<Dr_Willis_> joe_:  not sure. I imagine there will be a fix soon. or find the file on a new install perhaps and compare the 2
<ddecator> cdbs update is out =)
<ddecator> except the one i got didn't fix the issue...
<wgrant> ddecator: cdbs is only used to build packages.
<wgrant> We still need to rebuild the broken ones with the fixed cdbs.
<wgrant> This is in progress.
<ddecator> ah, gotcha
<joe_> Dr_Willis: The first line in the file of the broken system shows: X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=Nautilus which the working system lacks. From that point reading down they appear similar, but neither contains the word 'group'
<sulle> I have a peoblem, i cant go to my home folder or anny other place in the "places" option, u can use programs and go into the system but not in the diffrent directories.
<joe_> Could someone post a copy of a good "/usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop" file that I could compare to mine?
<sulle> "no program registered to handle this file".
<Dr_Willis_> hmm sounnds like some file assouication is messed up sulle  can you run 'nautilus /home/user' ?
<Bob_Dole> How's 10.04 coming along? is it still as buggy as the 9.10 release?
<Dr_Willis_> Bob_Dole:  No.
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<sulle> Dr_Willis_: no i cant, i am sending bug report now.
<petsounds> hi all. i just installing beta 1. will jockey-gtk install default nvidia driver or nouveau?
<Dr_Willis_> nouveau is allreadyinstalled i thought
<petsounds> Dr_Willis_,  installed by default?
<Dr_Willis_> its on my desktop.. and i never installed it that i sw
<Bob_Dole> Oh wait, still no ATI drivers are there?
<ddecator> petsounds: i believe nouveau is installed by default and jockey installs the official driver
<sulle> Strange proglem this is.
<Guest91080> hi
<ddecator> sulle: i think that's what it said when i first upgraded and broke nautilus
<Bob_Dole> again...still no ATI drivers, or has ATI updated recently?
<petsounds> ddecator, thanks :)
<ddecator> Bob_Dole: sorry, i'm not sure what the status is on that =\
<Bob_Dole> :/
<Bob_Dole> My "good" video cards are all ATI. but I have a few cruddy Nvidia's that'd work too.
<ddecator> petsounds: np =), although some people have had trouble with the fan not working with nvidia 195...i haven't had trouble, but if you have trouble you can downgrade to 190
<Mikerhinos> anybody has problems with gnome-panel after upgrading to beta1 ? :s  My console mode (ctrl+alt+F2) is all messed up to , unreadable
<Dr_Willis_> gnome panel  - known issue.
<ddecator> Mikerhinos: should be fixed in a few hours with an update
<Dr_Willis_> console issues... ive seen problems with some X drivers conflicting/messing them up
<Mikerhinos> ok thanks
<joe_> It looks like the last line of nautilus.desktop somehow got placed at the top of the file. I've moved it to the bottom and the file now begins with [Desktop Entry]
<joe_> Anyone tell me how I should proceed? stop nautilus? and restart?
<harisund> What version of network manager is in Lucid? Is it the latest one that will support Bluetooth DUN?
<Mikerhinos> is there a way to show gnome-panel so i can install the fixed one in a few hours more easily (because of broken display in console mode) ?
<joe_> On the bright side my ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY video display is no longer corrupted.
<wgrant> i386 fixes should be out in 75 minutes. amd64 might be available then too, but might be an hour later.
<Dr_Willis_> Mikerhinos:  you could icewm or some  other window manager. so you have a useable desktop/terminal from the GDM login
<joe_> Can or should I do another 'nautilus &' command to see if my Desktop icons will appear, or is there a more proper way to follow?
<Dr_Willis_> try it and see.
<Dr_Willis_> Nautilus handles the file manager and desktop icons.
<ddecator> wgrant: thanks for the update =)
<Mikerhinos> cool i "fixed" it , by hitting ctrl+alt+T which launched terminal , then "gnome-panel"  , gave me 2 error lines then launched. Waiting for the update now :)
<joe_> Dr_Willis: And they appeared. Nervously, I'm wondering if a reboot will not hose things up again?
<Dr_Willis_> you could always make a custome .xinitrc  I guess.
<Dr_Willis_> the fact that gnome is not launchign stuff is rather trivial really
<Dr_Willis_> Its a few configs/desktop files goofed up.  You could/shoulw be able tolaunch the stuff by hand if you wanted
<joe_> syddraf__: Thank you, also.
<syddraf_> Ok. Now I've got another problem
<ddecator> which is?
<syddraf_> After installing ubuntu, i hooked up another hard drive, and now grub is throwing an error on start up that it can't find the UUID. so i went into https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and used the new UUID for my ubuntu partition, but its still attempting to access the old UUID
<ddecator> that's definitely not my territory...
<coppro> how come trying to upgrade to Beta 1 hangs (on KDE, so GNOME not starting is not an issue)
<ddecator> can you be more specific on when it hangs?
<coppro> It (do-release-upgrade -d) informs me of the packages which are moving from main to universe, then says "calculating the changes" and stops
<ricardinho22> hi, in latest update from alpha to beta, something broke and gnome is not loading
<ddecator> ricardinho22: it's known and a fix will be out in about an hour
<ddecator> or longer
<ddecator> but soon =)
<ricardinho22> good, thanks
<joe_> Earlier today when I upgraded after being told a Beta was available which might fix my video problem, which it does, the upgrade mentioned Alpha, not Beta. can I someway verify that I am running the Beta and not the Alpha of 10.04?
<wgrant> joe_: If you're fully upgraded, you are running the beta.
<wgrant> If your system broke, you are running the beta.
<Mikerhinos> yes ricardinho22 , you can launch gnome-panel by launching a terminal with ctrl+alt+T , "gnome-panel" , and not closing terminal
<coppro> couldn't you do 'gnome-panel & exit'?
<ddecator> possibly...gnome-panel still won't load for me even from the terminal
<wgrant> ddecator: Which architecture? i386 or amd64?
<ddecator> wgrant: amd64
<Mikerhinos> thanks coppro , "gnome-panel & exit" is better , lol
<ddecator> wgrant: it gets an error, then the terminal just sits there
<coppro> hey, it started moving
<coppro> g'night
<joe_> wgrant: After the upgrade I tried running the update manager, which told me I could only do a partial update. Alpha? And afterwards the system broke. Beta? But still partially updated? Alpha/Beta?
<wgrant> OK, i386 and amd64 updates made it. They will be out within the hour.
<ddecator> wgrant: thanks =)
<Mikerhinos> cool
<wgrant> The adventurous might be able to hunt them up themselves right now.
<joe_> When I click on the 'Home Folder' icon it says "No application registered as handling this file" Have I other files that must be repaired?
<wgrant> joe_: That's the Nautilus issue again.
<wgrant> Which architecture are you running?
<joe_> wgrant: 386 on an IBM Thinkpad R40
<Mikerhinos> thanks everyone for the help , have to leave :)
<joe_> wgrant: I've tried opening everything I can and it looks like nothing under "Places" will open. I see a "fix" within the hour being mentioned, might that fix this problem? If so will I receive an update  notification? If so, I am willing to wait. And thank you for your help.
<wgrant> joe_: It will fix the problem.
<Dr_Willis_> Some people have no patience.. :)
<Dr_Willis_> heh
<Bob_Dole> I'm on a cruddy little laptop with 512MB of RAM, but I'm VNC'd into a much faster computer about 40 miles away. considering downloading the 10.04 beta and trying it in a VM...is the beta iso out yet?
<wgrant> You should receive the update notification.
<Dr_Willis_> Bob_Dole:  its out.. but you may want to wait.
<Bob_Dole> k
<wgrant> The update notification tool was almost hit by this problem, but it missed it by around 15 minutes.
<ddecator> good save =)
<joe_> wgrant: I'll wait quietly then. Thanks.
<Bob_Dole> will the ISO have this update everyone is mentioning, or will there no be difference and the wait is just for the update to be present?
<Dr_Willis_> Bob_Dole:  from what i hear - a new cleaninstall will not have the issue.
<wgrant> Bob_Dole: The ISOs don't actually have the broken packages, but upgrading now after a clean install will get the broken packages.
<Dr_Willis_> but i bet the servers are all getting hammered right now.
<wgrant> Dr_Willis_: That is why BitTorrent was invented.
<Bob_Dole> wait what
<Dr_Willis_> Bob_Dole:  theres bug in the updated packages  - a fix is being worked on
<Bob_Dole> Installing a clean install now will make it get bro- oh
<wgrant> Bob_Dole: It will become broken if you upgrade.
<Bob_Dole> then I'll start the download of the ISO and just not upgrade.
<ripps> somehow, after a few updates today, the file-roller got set as the system file manager instead of nautilus. Which, of course, doesn't work. How can I get nautilus back to it?
<wgrant> In an hour it will become less broken. The desktop itself will be fixed in under an hour, but applications such as Rhythmbox, Evolution, Totem and Empathy will be broken for a while longer.
<wgrant> ripps: Wait an hour and upgrade.
<wgrant> And don't log out.
<Dr_Willis_> ripps:  right click on a folder, properties, see what its default Open With... item is.
<ripps> Dr_Willis_: I can't even open nautilus, it seems to segfault every time
<wgrant> Right, that's the bug which is mentioned in the topic.
<wgrant> The fix is current in the publisher.
<Dr_Willis_> apt-get install some-patience
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<Bob_Dole> I really wish I could have brought a more powerful machine to the hospital with me
<Bob_Dole> 512MB and a 1.6ghz Pentium M doesn't quite cut it
<ddecator> Bob_Dole: hospital? hope you get better soon =)
<Bob_Dole> 1-2GB of RAM and a 1.6ghz Pentium M would have been great though
<Busata> oh how I wish I read that note before updating
<Bob_Dole> Jaw surgery.
<ddecator> ouch...
<wgrant> Busata: A fix will be on the primary mirrors in around half an hour.
<Busata> is there an easy way to connect to a specific wireless ssid from commandline
<wgrant> Look for the gnome-panel and nautilus updates.
<wgrant> Busata: Open up a terminal (try Ctrl+Alt+T) and run 'gnome-panel' to bring it back for now.
<Busata> it's ok, I don't mind :)
<Busata> rebooties!
<Bob_Dole> It's sad when playing framerate sensitive flash games works better on a machine you're VNCing into than the machine right infront of you
<Bob_Dole> 29 minutes until the beta1 iso is done
<ddecator> just in time for the update to be out =p
<Dr_Willis_> and new bugs to appear
<wgrant> Hopefully not.
<Bob_Dole> is ALSA back in the GUI yet?
<Bob_Dole> or is it still completely removed so you're forced to use pulseaudio unless you open terminal
<disismt> hi all, I upgraded to 10.04 beta1 but now everytime I boot I get the message "your disk drives need to be checked for errors. This may take some time. Press C to cancel disk checking.". However no diskchecking actually occurs and Ubuntu immediately boots to desktop. Is this a bug.
<ddecator> as in it mentions 'fsck' ?
<Bob_Dole> I ask because them doing that with 9.10 was one of my considerations when I was deciding to quit using ubuntu as my primary OS.
<wgrant> Bob_Dole: Why?
<ddecator> pulse is based on alsa
<Dr_Willis_> you worry more about sound then I do it seems...
<Dr_Willis_> Ive rarely had any issues with Pulse.
<ddecator> me either
<Bob_Dole> All of my audio hardware has issues with PCM, and PulseAudio won't let me adjust the PCM volume. I can do it with alsamixer in the CLI, but then using any GUI or keyboard shortcut to alter the volume messed with PCM, leaving my audio sounding like crap
<Bob_Dole> opening a terminal to change the volume in the middle of a game is annoying.
 * Dr_Willis_ uses a knob on his speakers...
<Dr_Willis_> :P
<ddecator> hm, that's something crimsun would know the most about
<Bob_Dole> I touch the knob and bad things happen with my speakers.
<Dr_Willis_> Ive notivced my speakers 'buzz' moments befor I get a Cell Phone call.. :)  they have ESP
<ddecator> haha, i got that with my old cellphone
<ddecator> well i guess the advantage of this breakage is me getting more acquainted with the terminal, haha
<Bob_Dole> Actually, I realized I've been going about that the wrong way this whole time
<ddecator> ?
<Bob_Dole> I should have been asking if there was a config file with the default PCM volume, or some such...
<Bob_Dole> so I could edit it to be below the "sounds like crap" level
<ddecator> i feel like there is a way to make it so you can control the volume levels with cli more easily
<Bob_Dole> I can control them easily with the CLI.
<ddecator> yah, but i mean without terminal or anything
<solid_liq> hmm, since I've disabled compiz on this laptop, I haven't had a lockup...  I'm hoping it stays that way.  If so, that means it's the driver for the Intel GMA graphics embedded in the core i5 processor that's the culprit for the random hangs I've experienced on this computer
<Dr_Willis_> you can alwyas set up hotkeys to run command line tools..  i guess
<Dr_Willis_> but there are soundconfig files as well
<solid_liq> ddecator, alsamixer isn't easy enough for you?
<ddecator> solid_liq: i use pulse, Bob_Dole is the one who has to use alsa
<Bob_Dole> I know from experience that I usually use ~600mb of physical memory on Ubuntu 9.04 with my typical usage pattern, but this laptop only has 512MB of RAM..and it doesn't work so well with my normal usage.
<solid_liq> ddecator, you could always connect a knob to your computer and hook it into pulse to control volume level
<solid_liq> ddecator, iirc, alsamixer will still control the volume for pulse
<ddecator> solid_liq: haha, thanks, but i don't have any sound issues =)
<Bob_Dole> My problem is using the GUI tools which use pulse audio results in a setting being turned too high, and pulseaudio not allowing me to actually directly change that setting
<solid_liq> I've thought about getting an arduino board myself, and hooking up sliders to it to use for things like controlling volume and adjusting other things
<Bob_Dole> turning the volume down turns this setting up. and it angers me so much
<ddecator> and i take it we won't like you when you're angry?
<solid_liq> oh, I'm glad I saw the "don't upgrade" warning :)
<disismt> ddecator: I don't remember if it mentions fsck, but it definitely mentions disk checking
<solid_liq> nah, he turns into the incredible hulk ;)
<Bob_Dole> I had a lot of other bugs in 9.10 involving audio though, and a small number of issues with video. I'm hoping to god 10.04 manages to fix those. Dx
<ddecator> disismt: i think i might have that too, but plymouth makes it hard to tell...i still have trouble with plymouth -_-
<Bob_Dole> I hate windows. And I hadn't used it in such a long time I was terribly lost...but I pulled out a year and a half old disk image of when that machine had a windows install..(which it had at all because SiS sucks worse on linux) and used it.
<tushar> hi how to change the buttons on the window to right side
<Bob_Dole> if 10.04 doesn't satisfy me by a week after it's officially released I'll have to pick a different linux distro. :<
<ddecator> wow, haven't heard that question in a while...
<ddecator> i don't even remember the command...
<tushar> for what ddecator
<ddecator> tushar: are you comfortable with gconf?
<tushar> would prefer a GUI based gnome editor
<ddecator> Bob_Dole: well remember it's still in beta o.o
<tushar> but tell me ddecator
<neoteny> you can go into gconf editor and change that.
<Bob_Dole> ddecator, as I said, a week after official release.
<Bob_Dole> it has a while to go.
<wgrant> OK, updates should be out now.
<tushar> !gconf
<tushar> how do I edit gconf
<wgrant> The important ones are nautilus, gnome-panel, and ones that look like that.
<ddecator> tushar: if you run "gksu gconf-editor" then go to Apps > Metacity > General, and change "button_layout" to ":minimize,maximize,close"
<wgrant> nautilus 1:2.29.92.1-0ubuntu3, and gnome-panel 1:2.29.92.1-0ubuntu3
<ddecator> Bob_Dole: sorry, missed that =p
<tushar> Bob_Dole, what is the issue with Lucid for you ?
<wgrant> (yes, those versions are identical)
<ddecator> wgrant: yup, i got them =)
<Bob_Dole> tushar, my problem is with Karmic, and they are problems that will never be fixed in Karmic. I've liked ubuntu from 8.04 to 9.04, so I'm hoping Lucid can make Ubuntu usable for me again. :/
<Bob_Dole> I've been using Ubuntu since 7.04, though.
<tushar> karmic was fine on my 5 years old presario , though it froze sometimes but i dont know if its hw or sw issue
<Bob_Dole> Pain returning to face. to call for pain meds now or to wait till it gets worse...
<Bob_Dole> I had a few severe audio bugs with karmic
<wgrant> Bob_Dole: Did you report them?
<Bob_Dole> I never could track them down well enough, and I opened the bug reporter several times, never submitted a form though.
<tushar> ddecator, i am in General now i want to make the placement of those buttons to the right
<tushar> its on the left side now completely
<duffydack> beta1 fresh install on netbook using netbook beta and I get crash report, plymouthd closed unexpectedly.
<ddecator> tushar: after you change "button_layout" to ":minimize,maximize,close" you may have to log out and back in
<tushar> right , what other distros do u have in mind
<ddecator> tushar: the colon placement determines which side they appear on
<tushar> ddecator, would that make the whole buttons to the right side ?
<tushar> got ya
<wgrant> Bob_Dole: The bugs do not exist.
<wgrant> You cannot complain unless you have reported them -- they do not exist.
<Bob_Dole> the symptom was that audio would occasionally play a small piece of the audio file over and over, so the boimp audio sound would turn into boimp boi boi boi
<tushar> logging off now
<Dr_Willis_> hmm - you can change button layouyt on the fly
<dodddummy> the fix seems to be in
<Dr_Willis_> ubuntu-tweak tool lets you do it at least :)
<ddecator> Bob_Dole: reporting against the wrong package is better than not reporting at all, the devs can help figure out the exact cause =p
<ddecator> Dr_Willis_: i know there is a command to do it, but my comp is too slow right now to find it haha
<vish> ddecator: no need to logout for the button layout , it is instant
<ddecator> vish: wasn't for me when i used gconf-editor
<dodddummy> ddecator, was for me.
<vish> ddecator: weird then , it is /supposed/ to change the sec you hit enter after editing the gconf
<ddecator> vish: dodddummy -shrug- idk, but a quick log out and log back in did it =)
<Bob_Dole> I wish I had some fingernail clippers, they're getting too long to type, and it's time for painmeds..also, lets see if the beta ISO completed downloading
<dodddummy> still think moving them was a 'weird' move :)
<tushar> didnt work ddecator
<ddecator> o.o
<vish> ;p
<tushar> i changed to colon to both sides and then logged out 2 times
<vish> tushar: which gconf are you editing?
<tushar> metacity
<vish> tushar: > /apps/metacity/general/button_layout  ?
<tushar> sksu gconf-editor
<vish> tue: no need gksu
<vish> tushar: just plain gconf-editor and no need to logout
<tushar> yes
<tushar> vish, same one
<vish> hmm..
<tushar> now  it is :minimize,maximize,close
<vish> tushar: try /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<vish> sry
<vish> tushar: menu:minimize,maximize,spacer,close
<tushar> did that and shud i logout
<Dr_Willis_> ive never had to logout here.. but  ubuntu-twek may do somthing different
<om26er> bug 542343
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<vish> tushar: you shouldnt have to , it should change instantly.. but ddecator says it doesnt work that way for himm.. so why not try logout again ;)
<tushar> ok will do that now
<ddecator> and gnome panel is back =)
<ddecator> om26er: that should be fixed with the update that just got released
<dodddummy> yeah, makes me glad i had to get up to pee
<Bob_Dole> installing the 10.04 Beta 1 on a VM on my server over VNC now.
<ddecator> and nautilus, yesssss
<om26er> ddecator, in a few minutes? on the main server?
<ddecator> om26er: it -just- got released on the servers
<ddecator> this will help me figure out the build issue i'm having...tomorrow
<wgrant> It has been available on archive.ubuntu.com for about 20 minutes now.
<wgrant> It will not be available on most other mirrors for a while.
<wgrant> I will attempt to expedite the mirroring, but that may not be possible.
<om26er> wgrant, I switched to the main server and updated 5minutes ago but not fixed for me.
<dodddummy> wgrant i tried about about 2 minutes after you said it was there and it worked for me.
<wgrant> om26er: Which versions of gnome-panel and nautilus do you have installed?
<om26er> ubuntu2 but three seems to be the candidate
<wgrant> Right, you need ubuntu3.
<tgpraveen12> hey guys i have gnome-shell installed how do i change to it?
<tgpraveen12> gnome-shell --replace isnt working?
<ddecator> alright, 4:20am, my build failed, so i'm going to bed and will figure it out tomorrow
<ddecator> night all
<Dr_Willis_> 16mb of updates here.
<thst> is my "installer is taking extreme amounts of time to load if it ever completes" problem a known one? i cant seem to find it mentioned... amd64/desktop
<mortal> how do I downgrade if I just upgraded?
<Dr_Willis_> You dont.
<Bob_Dole> I don't think they've made a downgrader yet, despite it being asked for quite a bit during 9.04 and 9.10's releases
<rww> ubottu: downgrade
<Dr_Willis_> That wouldbe a very complex task.
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<wgrant> It's not exactly easy.
<wgrant> Lots of applications transparently upgrade their data files, for example.
<mortal> the gnome packages
<wgrant> So downgrading would make them unreadable.
<mortal> I am running lucid
<wgrant> mortal: What about them?
<mortal> topic
<wgrant> We've just pushed out updates for them.
<mortal> good good
<wgrant> That are fixed.
<wgrant> Try to upgrade -- see if you get gnome-panel and nautilus -0ubuntu3, rather than -0ubuntu2.
<Bob_Dole> Everyone wanted a downgrader for 9.04 because ATI stopped supporting everything below the 2xxx series cards on that release, and 9.10 was buggy.
<kblin> morning folks
<Bob_Dole> morning
<rww> wgrant: I have -0ubuntu1 installed and -0ubuntu3 candidate upgrade. Can I disregard that bug?
<tgpraveen12> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<kblin> is there any way to get the server install disk to _not_ use the framebuffer? I'm trying to set up a VM with lucid to test a bug report I made quite some time ago, but the installer just blanks the screen and gets stuck eating 100% CPU after loading the framebuffer
<wgrant> rww: Yes.
<wgrant> rww: Only -0ubuntu2 was broken.
<rww> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> Well, plus a few other versions of other applications. But apart from gnome-panel and nautilus, that will just cause them to vanish from mirrors for a while.
<Bob_Dole> You know, using the -quality 0 setting in ssvnc viewer probably isn't the best for messing with ubuntu 10.04 in a VM.
<Bob_Dole> Imagine the worst JPG compression you've ever seen- that is -quality 0.
<vish> wgrant: is evolution -ubuntu6 a safe update too? [i have nautilus, gnome-panel ubuntu3 available as well]
<vish> available updates > http://paste.ubuntu.com/398227/
<wgrant> vish: None of the packages apart from gnome-panel and nautilus are really fatal. But evolution -0ubuntu6 is the fixed one, yes.
<vish> neat thanks :)
<Dr_Willis_> kblin:  try the nofb kernel boot option?
<bbordwell> wgrant: i have been reading the devel channel about the latest breakage of gnome-pannel+others, do rythmbox and totem need to be rebuilt before i get them back in my menu? if so is this in proggress?
<wgrant> bbordwell: They're in progress. They should be available for amd64 and i386 in about 10 minutes.
<vish> bbigras: i think rhythmbox has been already done
<vish> oops bbordwell ^
<kblin> Dr_Willis_: perfect, thanks
<bbordwell> Thanks :)
<wgrant> There may be other stuff around. I need to process several gigabytes of data.
<Bob_Dole> painmeds+laptop keyboard+long fingernails=...accidents. lots of accidents
<Bob_Dole> accidental key combos and hitting the trackpad making strange things happen
<om26er> can I multiboot lubuntu and desktop edition?
<tushar> hi guys is ubuntu software center buggy in lucid
<bbordwell> Somewhat
<tushar> right
<wgrant> tushar: All software is buggy.
<bbordwell> +1 wgrant
<tushar> the problem is that USC doesnt open after I switch to another window ....lets say checking some other apps while installation is going on
<tushar> ?
<bbordwell> Works for me?
<bbordwell> Im trying it right now
<tushar> Karmic doesnt have the problem
<bbordwell> installing alien arena so it takes a while, and switching to xchat
<tushar> keep browsing for sometime and the
<tushar> ok after the installation is done ...watch it bbigras
<tushar> bbordwell,
<bbordwell> okay, it is still downloading, alien arena is huge
<tushar> lol maybe u cud have tried small ones i think
<bbordwell> I will just let it be and see what happens in a few min
<tushar> ok
<tushar> i think it comes after the software is installed coz i can see the software installed
<tushar> isnt that a game bbordwell
<bbordwell> yes
<bbordwell> open source shooter based of quake III engine
<kblin> hm, I wonder if that lucid installer change is smart :)
<bbordwell> I ended up stopping it and installing something smaller, i went back and it was still working fine
<tushar> ok , do ea sports games work on ubunti
<bbordwell> Not likely
<tushar> ok
<bbordwell> they are windows programms
<bbordwell> you have to try them under wine
<tushar> yes true
<bbordwell> wine is hit or miss
<kblin> it asked for "origin of keyboard". mine is "made in germany" but has an US layout
<kblin> tushar: check http://appdb.winehq.org/
<tushar> so u are getting the software center working fine ?
<bbordwell> yep
<tushar> yeah will check that KB1JWQ
<tushar> kblin,
<bbordwell> are you running 64bit?
<tushar> no 32
<Bob_Dole> what version of WINE is in 10.04?
<bbordwell> 1.1.40 right now
<kblin> Bob_Dole: I'd use the ppa in any case
<bbordwell> should be updated within the next couple of days to 1.1.41
<bbordwell> +to kblin though, that way after final release when they stop updating wine you still get updates
<tushar> are u using ydays release ? i am not using btea btw
<bbordwell> Ah, the non-beta is getting very dated
<bbordwell> it is best to use the beta
<tushar> right
<bbordwell> they are at the 41st release after 1.0 and there is a release every two weeks, making the non-beta 82 weeks ol
<bbordwell> d
<Bob_Dole> Buh, the VM and the host can't agree on where the mouse is
<bbordwell> bob_dole: What VM are you using
<Bob_Dole> VirtualBox
<bbordwell> ya thats what i use and I have not had problems
<Bob_Dole> and I'm using it on my server I'm VNC'd into with x11vnc and ssvncviewer
<JEEB> heya, can anyone tell me how hard it is to install Japanese input onto Kubuntu 10.04?
<bbordwell> JEEB: there is already a large selection of keyboard inputs in the default install, is it not there?
<joe_> been away, but noticed a post that updates should be available now, and have yet to see an update notification on my beta system. something I need to do? Or keep waiting?
<JEEB> bbordwell, so it's gotten closer to the way getting it to work on the GNOME side? As in, selecting the wished input method editor from the language settings and then using ctrl+space to turn it on/off?
<JEEB> ibus is what I've been using from Ubuntu 9.10
<bbordwell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<bbordwell> try that page and see if it helps
<Bob_Dole> I'll mess with it more later when tiredness and painmeds aren't clouding my mind.
<JEEB> hmm, that page is rather old and the current default on ubuntu is ibus anyways, so.. :3 (the Kubuntu side of that article is even older AFAICS)
<JEEB> I'll have to try it on a live setup later on
<bbordwell> JEEB
<bbordwell> I am looking now and it appears that Japanese is supported by default on ibus
<JEEB> yeah, if you have the language packages installed you can easily set it up
<JEEB> I was just looking for info if it's as easy to install/set-up as on ubuntu nowadays
<JEEB> because on ubuntu you just select your input method as ibus, install the .jp packages and select anthy in ibus to be your default
<JEEB> no command-line editing etc. needed
<bbordwell> ah, but it is more difficult in Kubuntu?
<JEEB> It at least used to be
<JEEB> Which is why I asked
<JEEB> I guess I'll get an iso tonight ;)
<bbordwell> ok then i am afraid i cannot help you as i am running ubuntu
<JEEB> no problem :)
<JEEB> I'm mainly using ubuntu too
<JEEB> I'm just seeing how easy it'd be to possibly move to kubuntu etc.
<bbordwell> the beta just came out yesterday so its a good time to try out a livecd
<JEEB> giving options to people is a good thing :)
<JEEB> yah, I'm thinking of re-installing my lucid eeepc because the intel 915 drivers don't work correctly
<JEEB> (on a bug report someone said that it seems to work for him now, but I still get the crash of a python script and all that shenanigans)
<bbordwell> Luckily i have never had driver problems
<JEEB> Yah, the 915 intel graphics adapter seems to be the unlucky one this time
<JEEB> produced some hilarious stuff with compiz on
<bbordwell> yes i have read about it
<JEEB> http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/4880/bugslol.png
<bbordwell> intel is typically good at writing linux drivers
<JEEB> yah
<rye> JEEB - could you please check that you don't have mirror/rotation RANDR applied now?
<rye> 'cause it looks like this, except of the decorations... hmmmm
<JEEB> rye, where could I check that? I haven't edited x / compiz configuration files by hand at all
<rye> JEEB to reset to normal -  "xrandr -o normal"  if that is normal then try reflecting the screen - xrandr --output LVDS --reflect xy
<agitdd99> hello all anybody have got new update now? how about the nautilus and gnome-panel thing?
<rye> JEEB, well, before that you might need to see what's the name of your output - xrandr w/o params, smth like LVDS-1 might be there
<bbordwell> agitdd99: it is fixed
<bbordwell> may take a while to get to update servers
<bbordwell> but i have the working updates on my system
<JEEB> rye, thanks -- I might try that later on, but I'm going to re-install my current system to get beta's default settings etc. anyways, so /o/
<agitdd99> i am running the latest update now. hopefully fix my lucid also.
<rye> JEEB, ah, ok
<bbordwell> agitdd99: what version of gnome-panel is installed?
<agitdd99> wait a second.
<wgrant> -ubuntu3 is the fixed version of gnome-panel and nautilus.
<wgrant> Er, -0ubuntu3
<joe_> Is nautilus now fixed?
<agitdd99> mine is -0ubuntu3
<bbordwell> yes in version -0ubuntu3
<bbordwell> then you should be good to go agitdd99
<wgrant> nautilus and gnome-panel are fixed.
<agitdd99> ok i have to restart then
<wgrant> The rest of the related broken packages will be fixed for all architectures except sparc and armel in half an hour.
<JEEB> nice
<joe_> wgrant: Just noticed that nautilus& only keeps the desktop icons if the terminal screen remains open, I assume that is something that is fixed, but how do I apply the fixes? From Synaptic? Or do I have to wait for an update notification?
<wgrant> joe_: That's because of the workaround.
<wgrant> Force an update check in System->Administration->Update Manager
<joe_> wgrant: I did an update check, found 27 files, 18.4MB to update, applied the updates successfully, and have no icons on the desktop, but the home folder icon now works. Should I have to run the 'nautilus &' command again? If so will the fix become permanent?
<wgrant> joe_: Log out and in again.
<Dr_Willis_> joe_:  DONTuse teh close button on the terminal. use the exit command
<Dr_Willis_> nautilus &
<Dr_Willis_> exit
<joe_> wgrant: That worked. Sorry I have to ask so many questions. Everything appears normal at the moment.
<wgrant> Excellent.
<wgrant> The last batch of updates are about to come out.
<wgrant> Then we just have to hope that everybody works out how to fix their systems.
<acuster> Hey all, is there info somewhere on SSD support (and TRIM) in lucid?
<rww> Look on the bright side, people might start believing me when I say betas aren't stable :)
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> Well, betas make Ubuntu unstable.
<acuster> what
<wgrant> This would have been much much less of an issue for multiple reasons if the beta hadn't happened.
<acuster> what's the name of the 'testdrive' package?
<rww> acuster: testdrive
<acuster> hmm, that's what I thought, so it's in a special repo?
<Bittarman> wgrant, are you trying to say that ubuntu shouldnt do beta releases?
<wgrant> Bittarman: No.
<rww> acuster: it's in universe in Lucid
<JEEB> also, a question on that MS virtualization thingy's drivers in kernel -- does my friend still have to rebuild his kernels on lucid, or is it fine to use, say, the default server kernels?
<acuster> rww: but for koala, its where?
<Dr_Willis> betas make ubuntu Unstable. :)
<Dr_Willis> lets call them Gammas!
<lenios> acuster, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:testdrive/ppa
<acuster> thanks
<Bittarman> betas are inherently unstable.. thats the whole point of a alpha / beta
<Bittarman> to iron out the unstable bits, and fix bugs
<Bittarman> instability is part of the nature of a beta
<acuster> Gamma is typically *more* stable than beta
<Bittarman> gamma is just the old name for a release candidate
<Bittarman> the idea for those is that they should be stable
<acuster> rww, lenios : thank you both
<joe_> Will there be an Omega version?
<gbachot> lucid beta seems to have ruined my power supply, now the battery is dead and i'm no longer able to start my laptop
<Bittarman> joe_, nobodys used anything above beta for years... it generally goes to RC releases after beta.
<Bittarman> gbachot, thats really really unlikely
<gbachot> using my desktop now
<Bittarman> grab a multimeter, check the vout of your charger
<Bittarman> if its not the right voltage (as on the sticker on it) then its the powersupplys fault, not ubuntu
<monkey_dust> i noticed that my screen was dimmer than it should be, last night
<chris_debian> Hi, all! Running Xubuntu and they told me to ask my question here:  Just upgraded to Lucid and my sound has gone.  Anyone know where to change the settings? I suspect PulseAudio has taken over.
<Bittarman> monkey_dust, thats probably because you were running on battery, thus discharging it
<Bittarman> most laptops auto-dim when you disconnect the powersupply
<monkey_dust> yes, it was running on battery, because the power supply did not work
<Bittarman> well a powersupply is a dumb switch-mode device, its not really possible for an OS to break it
<Bittarman> so go check the voltage output
<wgrant> They're not really dumb any more.
<joe_> I appreciate everyones help, and will exit for now and see how 10.04 performs. If any further problems I may have to check in again if I can't resolve them myself. Thanks again to all
<joe_> .
<wgrant> But it is still impossible for an OS to break it.
<Bittarman> wgrant, with regard to what comes up the wire, its just DC voltage
<tushar> compiz how to make 3d and all active
<monkey_dust> laptop sighs and crackles but won't even get to the BIOS
<Bittarman> monkey_dust, then probably its a coincidence
<Bittarman> if your psu blew out, it could have taken the charging circuit with it
<Bittarman> which would stop your laptop booting.
<Bittarman> check the voltage of the powersupply
<chris_debian> Guys, I need help with my sound after upgrade; can anyone spare a moment?
<vega_> !ask | chris_debian
<ubottu> chris_debian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chris_debian> I did ask and nobody responded, so thought you were busy. Just upgraded to Lucid and my sound has gone.  Anyone know where to change the settings? I suspect PulseAudio has taken over.
<Dr_Willis> pulse audio is the default.. so it should be taking over..
<chris_debian> Great, but I no longer have sound.
<vega_> also, not very difficult to browse through menus to find sound settings..
<chris_debian> And I didn't find it!
<vega_> gnome?
<chris_debian> As stated earlier, xubuntu. The xubuntu channel asked me to ask here as it's an upgrade question.
<vega_> never used xfce..
<Dr_Willis> i cant stand xfce
<vega_> but you could check with alsamixer that everything is unmuted first of all
<vega_> also the IEC**** stuff, if you use digital output
<tushar> how do i make the 3d effects on my compiz
<tushar> and also how to see the video drivers in my comp
<chris_debian> Ok, I played with the hidden mixer settings and it's working, now. I appreciate you are all busy, but I did check the menus and I did Google around.  I've been doing this for a while.
<Dr_Willis> hidden mixer?
<vega_> heh
<vega_> why do people upgrade to alpha/beta if they can't fix/stand broken things..
<Dr_Willis> same reason i see beginners in #ubuntu wanting to compile stuff from source to 'learn' but they dont want tolearn the basics first...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Bob_Dole> I can't stand broken stuff all that well, I regret having upgraded to 9.10 a few weeks after it was officially released.
<wgrant> Bob_Dole: You had no problems.
<wgrant> Any that you think you had are a figment of your imagination until you report them.
<Bob_Dole> well, some of my problems weren't bugs
<Dr_Willis> PEBKAC?
<Bittarman> if its not a bug, then its not "broken stuff"
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> I have a problem with NFS
<Bob_Dole> I still have no idea how I'd report pieces of audio replaying, so that the boimp error sound becomes boimp boi boi boi.
<Milos_SD> when I try to start nfs-kernel-server
<Milos_SD> it says
<Milos_SD> * Not starting NFS kernel daemon: no support in current kernel.
<Bob_Dole> ANd nothing obviously setting it off besides time, and even the time being random
<Milos_SD> and I know I have support for it in kernel
<jhaig> Just installed the beta.  Where is the ssh server?  I cannot find the openssh-server package.
<Bob_Dole> sudo apt-get install ssh
<AnAnt> Hello, is anyone able to run lucid beta desktop ISO on virtualbox
<Bob_Dole> AnAnt, yes
<AnAnt> Bob_Dole: doesn't work here
<AnAnt> same for alpha3
<jhaig> Bob_Dole: Package ssh has no installation candidates
<Bob_Dole> define "doesn't work"
<Bob_Dole> jhaig, let me fire up VB and let me see what I can find
<AnAnt> Bob_Dole: I got the first screen, if I press ESC , I get a menu asking wether to install or run without installing or ...
<AnAnt> Bob_Dole: now when I select to run without installing, I get a blank screen, and that's it
<AnAnt> I've been waiting for quite a while
<Bob_Dole> hmm
<sulle> how can i change my mouse sensitivity? i have done so i the prefrences, but it is not enough.
<LinuxGuy2009> gconf-editor launcher has been removed from the list in the menu editor? So Ill just have to manually make a launcher for it. Just want to check if this is suposed to be a known change and not a bug.
<Bob_Dole> I'm not really in any shape to be helping. I'm rather tired and loaded up on pain medications
<LinuxGuy2009> Someone verify this change?
<jhaig> I'm fairly sure the ssh server package used to be called openssh-server, but only openssh-client is available.
 * Bob_Dole is currently running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ssh
<Bob_Dole> It worked
<vega_> in karmic i have openssh-server
<jhaig> Hmmm, I'm fairly sure I did an update after installing.  I'll try that.
<Bob_Dole> so, try that command exactly, jhaig.
<jhaig> Thanks.
 * zash gets this http://p.zash.se/0aEpIw.txt on booting Lucid on a old P4
<jhaig> OK, I'm doing the update and seeing it updating from lots of sites using 'karmic'.  Is this expected?
<jhaig> Doh!  This is a karmic VM.  :-)
<jhaig> (and, by the way, update followed by install ssh worked.  Thanks)
 * monkey_dust is currently in a bad mood, laptop is ruined
<Bob_Dole> ?
<jhaig> Bob_Dole: If that '?' was directed at me, I was getting confused between two VMs I am testing things on.  One running Lucid and another running Karmic.
<Bob_Dole> Oh, no, it was at monkey_dust
<jhaig> and I want ssh because the VMware console is being such a pain to use.
<Bob_Dole> I'm having slight issues with my lucid VM, namely it and the host still aren't agreeing on where the mouse is.
<Nagato> hello) i bought a laptop (sony vaio vpceb1e1r/wi) and installed ubuntu 10.04 (also checked on 9.10). wireless connection is fine, but wired doesn't work - ifconfig -a shows lo, pan0 and wlan0, but no eth0, what should i do?
<coachj> getting error as I try to boot the 10.4 live CD:init: unreadhead-other main process (1112, 1113,1114) treminated ststus 4,
<zash> coachj: like http://p.zash.se/0aEpIw.txt ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/517770
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 517770 in ubuntu "when installing lucid lynx init crashes with status 4" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<coachj> looking
<coachj> yep that's the one, so is there a work around or something?
<zash> coachj: duno, would like to know that too :(
<coachj> glad i didn't run upgrade
<zash> coachj: what hardware do you have?
<coachj> old MB is asus A7N8x
<coachj> only 529k ram 9.10 works great though!
<coachj> you?
 * zash got in on a compaq 8k P4 1.7GHz w/ 512M RAM
<coachj> gues n we have to wait for next beta
 * zash will dl and try the alternate
<coachj> I'll look 4 you here to see how it went, maybe ill do same
<bac> wgrant: is the warning NOTE in the channel topic still accurate?  things are fixed now, right?
<wgrant> bac: We pushed the fixes out a couple of hours ago now. If you're on the main mirror or something reasonably synced, you'll be fine.
<wgrant> gnome-panel and nautilus -0ubuntu1 and -0ubuntu3 are fine
<wgrant> -0ubuntu2 will break.
<bac> wgrant: thx
<hdpb> I have no response from Synaptics touchpad with Beta.  I have been running Lucid since Alpha 3.  Any suggestions?
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> so, how do I tell grub2 to not use a framebuffer?
<kblin> luckily I did install a ssh server, so I have access to that box despite the screen being black
<Milos_SD> Hi
<freefall> Hi!
<Milos_SD> Why openoffice quickstart icon is not showed in my notification area? I have it turn on in options :S
<IdleOne> I don't see why ubuntu installs nvidia packages when I don't have nvidia
<IdleOne> isn't there a way for the package manager to know what hardware I am using and only install packages that are needed?
<coachj> zash: have Dl and tried it yet?
<penguin42> IdleOne: You can strip most stuff out again if you need to; it does mean that by default some neat things tend to work - e.g. like moving your disk to a completely different computer or replacing your graphics card
<IdleOne> penguin42: true, but I was hoping to keep cruft to a minimum
<penguin42> IdleOne: Yeh, as I say you can remove packages as long as you are careful
<IdleOne> "cruft" unneeded packages
<IdleOne> penguin42: well I removed only the specific nvidia packages and not the other packages that also came up in Synaptic search
<paolop> hello all! Just upgraded from kubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 beta but now I can't see the desktop, what can I do to fix it?
<guntbert> paolop: see the /topic - bug!
<penguin42> guntbert: Is that actually in the beta image or just in the updates after it?
<paolop> guntbert: I'm on KDE
<paulo> Hey there, I wan't to know if Ubuntu Lucid already fixed the bug #459716 problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459716 in ndiswrapper "encrypted modes don't work on ndiswrapper wireless adapters" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459716
<qense> Is there a GUI for reading debian-policy and ubuntu-policy? I saw that 'yelp' depends on 'librarian0' and the two policies depend on 'doc-base', which depends on 'rarian-compat'. But I can't find those two documents in Yelp.
<hdpb> Synaptics touchpad broke for me with beta.  had been fine updating thru alpha 3.  haven't updated to beta yet bc of this issue on usb iso.  any suggestions to fix the issue?
<monkey_dust> is there a channel for bluetooth specific questions?
<setuid> Anyone having trouble since last night's update? I updated, and now none of my previously-working kernels boot successfully... they all crash at boot time, right after fsck'ing the filesystem.
<setuid> init=/bin/bash produces a "shell-like" interface, but says "Inappropriate ioctl for device" and drops the first keystroke of everything I type... so "ls" has to be typed as "<space>ls" to work
<setuid> I can't get it to boot cleanly at all, every boot trashes the fs
<monkey_dust> setuid, i had the same issue, solution: take power supply, take out battery, press power button, connect power supply, solved
<setuid> monkey_dust, Nope, that didn't help
<monkey_dust> it worked for me, it's a hardware reset
<setuid> Since when has a software upgrade required a hardware reset? I've booted this laptop thousands of times under these kernels without any issues.
<Bittarman> setuid, they dont
<setuid> I'll have to take a photo of what I see on the screen and upload it... I can't make sense of it, it's not a kernel crash I've ever seen before.
<setuid> Looks like sometihng deep in the scheduler
<monkey_dust> setuid, i only know it worked for me
<setuid> Your problem was apparently completely different, but I'm glad you found a fix.
<monkey_dust> my laptop did not even make it to the BIOS
<setuid> Yes, your issue was completely different and unrelated to the issue that last night's pacakge update introduced.
<diverse_izzue> any thinkpad people here?
<rsk> diverse_izzue i would suggest to go to thinkwiki it's a really good resource for tp's
<benovic> will gvfs-fuse be replaced by something else? i get a message about obsolete packages, but no upgrade will install new ones
<diverse_izzue> rsk, i know thinkwiki. i wanted to ask about a few bugs i'm experiencing whether other tp'ers also have them
<mrdeadlocked> In order for me to load the 10.4 beta livecd i had to run with 'other options' NODMRAID+NOMODESET I want to try it installed, but in grub how do i add these flags.
<Do``> is there a way to remove the email icon from the new indicator applet?
<Aren> Do``: Can't you right click on it and go to Remove, like in Hardy?
<Do``> i dont want to remove the applet as that's the only way to add volume control to the panel
<monkey_dust> duffydack, no it deletes the indicator applet completely
<Do``> i just want to remove the useless things from it
<Do``> it has rhythmbox, volume control and an email icon on it
<monkey_dust> idd
<Do``> out of those 3, only the email is useless
<paulo> Hey there, I wan't to know if Ubuntu Lucid already fixed the bug #459716 problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459716 in ndiswrapper "encrypted modes don't work on ndiswrapper wireless adapters" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459716
<Do``> but the icons have huge padding and i need the extra room
<duffydack> monkey_dust, what?
<mrdeadlocked> how do i edit grub entries? i need to make NODMRAID and nomodeset default so i can boot into ubuntu
<duffydack> Do``, can you unlock and move them ?
<Do``> duffydack: no, they move as one, it's a single applet that has 3 icons in it and no way to configure them separately
<Do``> exactly like the notification applet
<duffydack> Do``, You could also remove the menu to the left (applications places system) and replace with the other single icon main menu (add to panel - Main Menu)
<diverse_izzue> Do``, maybe you can just uninstall the message-indicator package?
<Do``> duffydack: http://i.imgur.com/DePu5.jpg
<Do``> diverse_izzue: i'll check
<Do``> no such package installed or non-installed
<Machtin> what should i do to stop vsftpd from launching after every boot? i just want to launch it via "start vsftpd" or the init.d-script..
<Do``> duffydack: sorry, wrong link, here's the good one: http://imgur.com/IoECr.jpg
<kklimonda> why there are no nvidia drviers 185 for lucid?
<monkey_dust> because it's only a beta?
<kklimonda> that answer doesn't make sense
<monkey_dust> that's why i put a question mark
<hdpb> How can i troubleshoot an unresponsive touchpad in Beta?  It has worked since alpha 3 and now doesn't
<bjsnider> kklimonda, the 185 bob is deprecated in favour of the 195
<bjsnider> blob
<om26er> NOTE: DO NOT UPGRADE atm - Auto-starting of GNOME is currently broken (Bug #542343)
<om26er> is this one statement
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in cdbs "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<mrdeadlocked> Is there an option to change the oreientation of the close/minimize buttons from left to right
<thiebaude> gconf-editor
<om26er> i get this http://pastebin.com/JjuTzZmF when I upgrade
<kklimonda> bjsnider: it's not supported by nvidia anymore?
<bjsnider> correct
<tgpraveen12> mrdeadlocked: search on google for that
<tgpraveen12> there are many posts with gconf commands for that
<hdpb> mrdeadlocked: ubuntutweak also has a gui for it
<mrdeadlocked> Thanks. I need the gconf. I tried looking up all i could find was articles about people hating it and democracy yadda yadda. Thanks
<arand> mrdeadlocked: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633 has workaround
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532633 in metacity "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<guntbert> mrdeadlocked: /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<kklimonda> bjsnider: and what is the plan for nouveau and cards that are not supported by it? some sort of blacklist?
<mrdeadlocked> gconf and i moved a : :-)
<mrdeadlocked> thanks for the help
<bjsnider> kklimonda, i would think the user would choose vesa during the first boot and then be prompted to install nvidia-current by jockey when they get to the desktop. but the same problem exists with the nv driver except that it supports even less hardware reliably
<pitwalker> how can i enable the grub's menu?
<MikeChelen> hold shift at boot
<guntbert> pitwalker: fore once ^^ or permanent?
<pitwalker> i want permanently, because i want to attach od independent things
<pitwalker> ...os independent...
<penguin42> pitwalker: Edit /etc/default/grub and then run update-grub
<guntbert> pitwalker: in that case edit /etc/default/grub , comment out the line GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 and run update-grub
<penguin42> oh, there's also the answer to an earlier question about how to disable the graphical terminal
<pitwalker> thanks
<diverse_izzue> Do`` it's called indicator-messages
<petsounds> hi all. if The Mana World is not running smooth in Lucid beta, is this the problem with nvidia driver or something else? thanks
<pitwalker> i have serious problems with xorg, how can i enable ctrl+alt+backspace?
<arand> pitwalker: in advance keyboard preferences, or use alt+sysreq+k instead
<CalmvsKhaos> 9 times out of 10 for me, when x goes out so does my keyboard so ANY combo of those above are useless to me and i have to end up pressing the power button lol
<guntbert> arand: where is adavanced keyboard preferences to be found?
<hdpb> what time does the daily show up for download?
<SanderX> Hello, I am trying to boot Ubuntu 10.4 and it loads, but when it is supposed to go to the desktop it just shows some black stripes and other graphic error stuff. I am using a ATI Mobility Radeon HD4650, is this a driver error?
<diverse_izzue> keyboard->layout->options
<Do``> diverse_izzue: thanks, that solved the issue
<diverse_izzue> SanderX, presumably
<diverse_izzue> SanderX, you can try and boot with radeon.modeset=0 and see if that helps
<arand> guntbert: System>preferences>keyboard^layout→layout options→key sequence to kill the X server
<SanderX> Thank you, I'll try that :)
<singh> Hi everyone
<singh> Just installed Ubuntu 10.04 beta1
<guntbert> arand: thx
<arand> guntbert: I've never tried if that works, but I assume it should...
<singh> Having little problem, is there anyone kind enough to help me?
<diverse_izzue> singh, don't ask to ask, just ask
<arand> !ask | singh
<ubottu> singh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pitwalker> singh: hi
<guntbert> arand: thats ok - I never stumbled upon that dialog before :)
<singh> After I login I just see the wallpaper. No panels, nothing other than the wallpaper
<om26er> singh: its a bug that is fixed
<om26er> singh: but probably you need to update
<holstein> Bug #542343
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in cdbs "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<pitwalker> apt-get install xfce4-session xfce4-panel
<singh> om26er: I did Alt+F1 and "sudo apt-get update", then I restart gdm, but same thing
<arand> singh: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1434160 also
<pitwalker> fixed but repos are slow
<pitwalker> you can use a good xfce4
<om26er> pitwalker: how about lxde?
<pitwalker> i don't try
<pitwalker> ALT+SYSRQ+K works, but after TTY changes not works anymore
<JEEBsv> hmm... anyone else here on Kubuntu 10.04? I'm checking out the country / region & language stuff, and it sure isn't having an option to set any input methods such as ibus :3
<pitwalker> anyone knows the "init" command?
<singh> OK the advise in the newsgroup helped. Do Alt+Ctrl+T and then run gnome-panel
<pitwalker> what is alt+ctrl+t? alt+f2 a run dialog ut works only when gnome-panel runs correctly
<singh> Alt+Ctrl+T brings up  a terminal window
<singh> Alt+Ctrl+T brings up  a terminal window
<singh> Alt+Ctrl+T brings up  a terminal window
<singh> Alt+Ctrl+T brings up  a terminal window
<singh> ?
<singh> sorry for that!
<git__> anyone here use zsync to download lucid?
<singh> bye guys, thanks for all help
<pitwalker> bye
<ChogyDan> git__: I was at some point I think
<git__> i'm using it right now to grab the latest build
<vish> !newunitspolicy
<kklimonda> heh
<kklimonda> haven't you taught bot this factoid yesterday? :)
<vish> kklimonda: it seems absent minded ;)
<rros> In firefox the blue text in the autocomplete dropdown is unreadable: http://i44.tinypic.com/hx89pk.png How can I change this?
<thedoor> yeaaaah the panels bug has ben fixed :D
<vish> !newunitspolicy is <reply> Ubuntu has changed its units policy ,in Lucid,to maintain consistency. The units now follow the SI standards [ base-10 ]. For more information about the new units policy, kindly read : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy
<kklimonda> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<vish> kklimonda: seems ubottu lied to me yesterday.. so had to add it again ;)
<pitwalker> rros: gone-panel's menu -system -preferences -appearance -clearlooks
<rros> ok, but I like the new default theme
<pitwalker> ambiance thele is LOL, not for use
<pitwalker> LOL
<kklimonda> !newunitspolicy
<kklimonda> vish: btw, can we add some alias to this factoid? I'm expecting it being quite popular ;)
<vish> kklimonda: what do you suggest?
<kklimonda>  !units would be better imo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kklimonda> or !just_stop_asking or !we_know_you_don't_like_it ;)
<vish> kklimonda: "units" seems kinda weird..
<zniavre> rros, you can add something like that into the ambiance gtkrc >	GtkWidget ::link-color = "#3666ef"
<ZykoticK9> what about a "kb", or more accurately "kB" alias?
<zniavre> it makes links easier to read in dark menu
<kklimonda> ZykoticK9: kB is used for base-10 units
<hdpb> i lost Synaptics touchpad with beta, but it's worked fine since alpha 1.  any idea how to troubleshoot?
<shadeslayer> hdpb: i reported that bug a few days ago
<mnemo> how can I verify that a sync from Debian is safe? i.e. how can I fetch the Debian package and build it on Ubuntu ?
<shadeslayer> hdpb: the issue was present in jaunty as well.. the mouse jumped all over the place
<hdpb> Shades
<shadeslayer> hdpb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/541868
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541868 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Synaptic touchpad has soft lockups in lucid" [Undecided,New]
<Some_Person> Is it safe to upgrade yet?
<shadeslayer> hdpb: if we keep on commenting the bug is sure to get some attention
<shadeslayer> Some_Person: yes and no
<zniavre> rros, it gives something like that > http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/2059/capture1xn.png
<shadeslayer> Some_Person: if you have hardware that is unsupported in karmic and works for sure in lucid,upgrade else just wait for the final release
<ZykoticK9> question is not for me: is it possible to separate the mail and sound icons in indicator-applet?
<rros> zniavre, ok that's way better :) I was looking into userchrome.css in firefox, but this seems easier
<Some_Person> shadeslayer: Not what I mean
<marginoferror> That topic is out of date
<marginoferror> GNOME is fixed
<ZykoticK9> marginoferror, +1
<Some_Person> I mean, is the gnome-panel/nautilus issue from last night fixed?
<hdpb> shadeslayer: i have no movement/response at all and haven't had issues til beta...  thought it was weird that it would break there  i'll keep commenting.
<marginoferror> Some_Person, yes.  I just updated and it works fine
<kklimonda> Some_Person: it is
<Some_Person> Then why does my system still want to do a "partial upgrade"?
<marginoferror> That's normal in testing versions.  Just type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<marginoferror> Does anyone have fglrx working?  I am getting conflicting reports on whether it works or not
<hdpb> shadeslayer: are you just living with it at this point?
<Some_Person> The partial upgrade says it will remove f-spot, gnome-disk-utility, gvfs-backends, gvfs-bin, gvfs-fuse, nautilus-share, and usb-creator-gtk
<Some_Person> I somehow doubt that's normal
<marginoferror> I don't know what that has to do with the bug.  A dist-upgrade should work, it did for me.
<vish> !buttons is <reply> The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight , kindly read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<shadeslayer> hdpb: yeah kind of... i have a external mouse
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, a little while ago some in #ubuntu mentioned having a problem with gvfs
<marginoferror> Oh, good, that decision hasn't been made yet.  I don't like the new button placement at all =x
<shadeslayer> hdpb: it works perfectly on some boots...while on others its horrible
<shadeslayer> hdpb: oh and switching to the nvidia driver helped... dunno how though.. maybe because of the xorg.conf... not sure there
<ZykoticK9> I'd like to propose a bike shed factoid for the button placement issue :)
<hdpb> shadeslayer: i don't (unless I steal it from my wife - read "death") - so I haven't upgraded yet...  just tried the iso via usb 1st
<Some_Person> Should I do anything about this "partial upgrade" crap?
<hdpb> shadeslayer: waiting for the daily and I'll try usb again and see what happens...
<shadeslayer> hdpb: yeah better not upgrade right now if you have the synaptic touchpad
<shadeslayer> hdpb: ill poke the guys in ubuntu-x to do something about it
<hdpb> shadeslayer: poke hard ;)
 * shadeslayer gets a iron stick and enters #ubuntu-X
<hdpb> shadeslayer: i'm fairly new to U, but learn by playing around - hence jumping in @ Alpha - NICE!
<shadeslayer> hdpb: btw you run gnome or KDE?
<hdpb> gnome
<shadeslayer> hdpb: ah ok then its not the kcm touchpad module in kde
<joe_> ZykoticK9: The button issue can be changed using gconf-editor.  I didn't like the new placement either.
<hdpb> shadeslayer: so where should I go next?
<BoondoKLife> Some_Person: Are you still prompted for a partial?
<shadeslayer> hdpb: join us in #ubuntu-x
<ZykoticK9> joe_, when the gconf-editor keys where released, i created some gconftool-2 scripts to change them back and forth http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<chiggavel> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  multiverse/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?) why im geting this
<coachj> does anyone know if using the alternate install CD will avoid the error init: ureadahead-other main process (1515) terminated with status 4
<ZykoticK9> chiggavel, coachj i'm guessing you both upgraded?
<coachj> no
<coachj> just get the arror trying to run the live CD
<chiggavel> ZykoticK9 im yes
<joe_> I'm still having a problem accessing my NAS drives. After reinstalling gvfs-backends it gets to an 'Opening "NAS"' GUI message, but goes no further. Anyone got that to work yet?
<chiggavel> and after new upgrades i see pc eating more cpu
<chiggavel> updates*
<Some_Person> BoondoKLife: Yes
<chiggavel> using kernel linux 2.6.32-16-generic-pea
<chiggavel> pae*
<LADmaticCA> has anyone else experienced an unresponsive desktop on a fresh install of beta 1?
<BoondoKLife> Some_Person: That is very odd. I know my wife did the partial and since this mornings new updates, it is fine.
<BoondoKLife> I didnt do the partial and my system updated just fine this morning too.
<ZykoticK9> Bug #542343
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in cdbs "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<Some_Person> BoondoKLife: I never did the partial because it says it will remove f-spot, gnome-disk-utility, gvfs-backends, gvfs-bin, gvfs-fuse, nautilus-share, and usb-creator-gtk
<BoondoKLife> Some_Person: Hmm lemme log into her machine see if she has those.
<Some_Person> It said it would remove even more yesterday (including evolution)
<BoondoKLife> Some_Person: Ok yea she has evolution and fspot. But just to be safe you could wait till it is no longer a partial. Not sure why my box isnt showing a partial though.
<BoondoKLife> Some_Person: Maybe the mirror your hitting is missing a package
<Some_Person> I'm hitting the main server
<BoondoKLife> Some_Person: Hrm that is intresting but outta ideas here.
<dutchie> is it safe to upgrade yet?
<Some_Person> woah, something's severely wrong now
<almoxarife> can someone tell me the diff between karmic and lucid at the system level, and if it is possible to update karmic into a lucid like level, not complete upgrade??
<Some_Person> I opened file-roller, and now my gnome-panel is flickering like hell
<Some_Person> nautilus keeps crashing now too
<coachj> dutchie: I would say no
<Some_Person>  I guess I'll try restarting X
<tcsoccerman> so does ipod and iphone work yet?
<dutchie> my nano 2g used to work in karmic
<dutchie> it depends on model iirc
<MaximLevitsky-v1> just asking, how to bring the menu buttons back to right?
<tcsoccerman> i'm talking about lucid lynx supporting ipod touches and iphones.
<arand> MaximLevitsky-v1: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633 has workaround
<tcsoccerman> google maxim
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532633 in metacity "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MaximLevitsky-v1> I dislike that because its is ala-MAC
<MaximLevitsky-v1> can't say that new order is worse
<tcsoccerman> maxim a simple google search will help you
<guntbert> MaximLevitsky-v1:  /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<guntbert> MaximLevitsky-v1: with gconf-editor
<kklimonda> MaximLevitsky-v1: aren't the icon on the right side ala-Windows?
<MaximLevitsky-v1> Folks, sorry for stupid question
<Some_Person> Well, now I know that opening "Archive Mounter" (it wasn't file-roller) borks gnome-ppanel
<denis> hi. i've just installed 10.04 and i can't find /boot/grub/menu.lst . where's it?
<MaximLevitsky-v1> kklimonda: yes, but there is bug differene
<guntbert> !grub2 | denis
<ubottu> denis: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tcsoccerman> is it a bad idea to copy my documents to an external hard drive and do a fresh reinstall when 10.04 comes out?
<ukebane> haha, funny note, if only I saw that before upgrading yesterday :P
<tcsoccerman> or will i regret it?
<MaximLevitsky-v1> kklimonda: when you copy something that is very common, then you can assume to recieve no credit for this
<MaximLevitsky-v1> kklimonda: and you can always say that we do that because we want to be compatible...bla..bla
<MaximLevitsky-v1> kklimonda: but not everyone knows mac os, so copying from it is bad
<MaximLevitsky-v1> kklimonda: sure MS does the same, but someone doing something bad, is no excuse
<nishanth> i have a bug related to plymouth
<nishanth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/537262
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 537262 in plymouth "plymouth pid missing from OMITPIDS and terminated by sendsigs - PLEASE NO MORE CONFIRMATIONS/COMMENTS" [High,Confirmed]
<kklimonda> nishanth: and?
<nishanth> what is the fix?
<nishanth> ubottu: it is the same bug....is there a fix?
<Bittarman> nishanth, ubottu is a bot
<nishanth> lol
<Bittarman> and if there were a fix, it would be noted in the issue tracker
<CyL> Hi folks, I 'll be deploying a fresh ubuntu install on a few machines (even thinking of making a local repo), and I would like to know if, even that 10.04 is still beta, it would be a safe options, to avoid the need of having to upgrade in less than two months
<Bittarman> CyL, no.
<guntbert> CyL: in my opinion no
<nishanth> so is this issue resolved?
<kklimonda> CyL: development release is never a safe option for the production machines
<kklimonda> nishanth: it is not
<guntbert> CyL: and you could opt to upgrade still later
<Bittarman> nishanth, if the issue were resolved, it would be marked so
<Bittarman> you have the link..  you have all the info
<ugliefrog> i really dont see much of any cjanges except for the theme
<mrdeadlocked> empathy doesnt seem to work on 10.04
<CyL> Well, thanks for all the opinions... I have had some problems when upgrading from previous versions on my personal machine, I had to do a fresh install some times, do you guys think this would be a lesser issue when going from 9.10 to 10.04 whe it is release?
<mrdeadlocked> or am i the only one experiencing a issue
<kklimonda> mrdeadlocked: probably depends - empathy supports so many protocols..
<Ian_Corne> CyL: you could wait about a month after 10.04 is released to be more sure that any remaining bugs are fixed
<Ian_Corne> and then upgrade
<mrdeadlocked> kklimonda i cant even get it to use any. When i enter my details I can never get passed the last apply option when you setup the network chat
<nishanth> i hope this is resolved when they come out with the actual version of lucid
<CyL> Ian_Corne: thanks for the advice...
<kklimonda> mrdeadlocked: well, I've added a jabber account so it works
<CyL> Thank you all folks, for your time and your kind answers
<akio> Hey, I could swear I have changed the right setting in gconf, is there something wrong with having icons for all the buttons on the Gnome emnu?
<akio> menu*
<tgpraveen12> mrdeadlocked: i had the same problem
<tgpraveen12> reinstalling might help
<tgpraveen12> reinstalling empathy and it's dependencies
<denis> hmm.. i can't find actual lines for WinXP anywhere in /etc/grub.d/ or /etc/default/grub
<denis> grub2 does seem quite complicated :(
<nishanth> can anyone tell me if there is a channel for compiz?
<nishanth> i been trying to set up the cube
<nishanth> no i mean the sphere
<guntbert> nishanth: #compiz
<nishanth> nobody responds there
<denis> i can't find skype in ubuntu software center
<kklimonda> denis: because we don't distribute it in our repositories
<ZykoticK9> denis, it's no longer in medibuntu - get it direct from there site
<shadeslayer> denis: you wont find it there
<shadeslayer> denis: i think its in medibuntu...
<BoondoKLife> denis: or just download it -> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<denis> ok, thanks
<Some_Person> Seriously, am I the only one getting the "partial upgrade" crap?
<ugliefrog> why does it say partial upgrade what causes that
<akio> Does anyone here have experience with multi touch touchpads?
<lifestream> Hey, I want to change to nVidia, so simple as going to jockey, right? but jockey doesn't come up
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: why wouldn't you get that?  It just happens when packages change rather then upgrade
<denis> medibuntu rep failed to install on 10.04 :(
<guntbert> Some_Person: say "no" and try sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<histo> ugh can't open a windows share in lucid anymore with places > network
<BoondoKLife> denis: Just download and install it, I have yet to find a reliable repo to get it from
<denis> ok
<kklimonda> Some_Person: partial upgrade is a normal thing during development
<histo> Just installed smbfs maybe i'll have to relogin for it to start workign but I can moutn from comand line
<Some_Person> kklimonda: Not when it wants to remove f-spot and  various other things
<kklimonda> Some_Person: and? just don't do it and wait until archive is in a better shape..
<denis> what's the most popular analog of  gtalk on ubuntu?
<Some_Person> guntbert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398382/
<kklimonda> denis: by gtalk you mean client? then pidgin and empathy
<Some_Person> guntbert: Is that safe to do?
<guntbert> Some_Person: I never got any issues with safe-upgrade - so I'd say Yes
<guntbert> Some_Person: but I'm no expert :-)
<denis> yup, thanks
<kklimonda> Some_Person: yes, it's safe
<Some_Person> safe-upgrade wants to remove ca-certificates-java{u} devicekit-disks{u} dmraid{u} kpartx{u} libaccess-bridge-java{u} libaccess-bridge-java-jni{u} libamrnb3{u} libamrwb3{u} libboost1.38-dev{u} libdmraid1.0.0.rc16{u} libicu40{u} libparted1.8-12{u} tzdata-java{u}
<Some_Person> that's normal?
<histo> now I can't even copy a cd in the drive brasero freaks out
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: you might be able to do: sudo apt-get upgrade ubuntu-desktop          that will maintain the main package, and tell you what is breaking
<kklimonda> Some_Person: well - do you use software raid?
<Some_Person> kklimonda: no
<Some_Person> ChogyDan: That says it will hold back some packages, but not remove anything
<kklimonda> Some_Person: you really should keep ubuntu-desktop installed during development
<Some_Person> kklimonda: Who suggested I should remove it?
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: the reason it tries to remove packages is because of those held back packages.  They are directly connected.  Sometimes it is just a matter of letting the archives fully build
<kklimonda> Some_Person: but to answer your question - no package that you have pasted here is crucial for the system if you don't use software/fake raid
<kklimonda> Some_Person: so you can remove them all
<Some_Person> It wants to hold back dmsetup gnome-disk-utility gparted gvfs gvfs-backends gvfs-bin gvfs-fuse libboost-dev libgdu0 parted usb-creator-common usb-creator-gtk
<Some_Person> What I don't get is why does nobody else seem to be having this problem?
<kklimonda> Some_Person: every system has a different set of packages
<kklimonda> Some_Person: also it depends on the mirror you are using
<Some_Person> I guess I won't do anything and wait and see if it gets solved on its own on the server end
<Some_Person> I'm using the main server
<guntbert> Some_Person:  be sure - it *will* get solved
<psusi> probably because nobody else is trying to upgrade since the topic says not to?
<Some_Person> psusi: I assume the topic is because of the gnome-panel/nautilus issue from last night which I was told is now solved
<psusi> oh is it?  you'd think they would change the topic if it were
<abhinav> I did
<ChogyDan> I actually upgraded just now, and I can see the fixed package for gnome-panel
<abhinav> because the release notes did not mention this prominently enough .. if at all :)
<abhinav> gnome issue is fixed I think .. I just updated. But compiz doesn't seem to be working ..
<abhinav> probably because of Bug #494699 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494699 in fglrx-installer "Does not support current Lucid kernel (2.6.32) or xserver (1.7)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494699
<ChogyDan> abhinav: so wait, does that mean ATI cards are supported?
<psusi> anyone else tried using the gnome art manager to install new themes?  when I click install it opens up the appearance window without showing the new theme, and when I click download it just closes immediately and leaves a zero byte file
<ChogyDan> hmm, I guess so
<abhinav> ChogyDan, I think it is currently working on the open source driver.
<ChogyDan> abhinav: I think the proprietary driver has been released too
<abhinav> for ATI radeon - I have a radeon 4200 IGP
<abhinav> Probably, I am just doing an update - let me see if it gets picked up ..
<abhinav> I am trying via System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and it doesn't show anything
<ChogyDan> abhinav: try the fglrx-installer package
<Forser> Question : Can you like upgrade from 9.10 Netbook Remix to 10.04 LTS Beta 1?
<lifestream> So I have a little big problem. I really want to help test Ubuntu, even if just a little. But I don't know where to start. I came to this channel thinking that maybe the Topic would have a link to where to learn / start. Can anyone help me help Ubuntu? :P
<abhinav> Do you mean xorg-driver-fglrx ? This is having some unmet dependencies etc.
<ChogyDan> Forser: you probably can, but if you upgrade you will get 10.04 netbook remix
<ChogyDan> abhinav: according to the bug report, no
<ChogyDan> abhinav: that why I was guessing fglrx-installer
<Forser> ChogyDan, No worries about that :) Just feel like running the latest to help out with bugs and similar
<ZykoticK9> ChogyDan, for 10.04 i think remix is renamed to UNE edition
<ChogyDan> abhinav: well, I looked, but I cant figure that out, gl
<ChogyDan> ZykoticK9: interesting
<abhinav> I don;t see fglrx-installer in my repo. Doing another update, this time with the main server instead of an India mirror. Trying to see how it goes
<ChogyDan> !find fglrx lucid
<ubottu> Found: fglrx-modaliases, fglrx-amdcccle, fglrx-kernel-source, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev
<abhinav> will probably take some time to get pushed . See comment #14 on the bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/494699/comments/14
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 494699 in fglrx-installer "Does not support current Lucid kernel (2.6.32) or xserver (1.7)" [Critical,Fix released]
<ChogyDan> but that last comment seems to indicate that there was a problem
<setuid> anyone know of a good 64-bit bootable, rescue ISO image?
<setuid> KNOPPIX 5.1 has cryptsetup (latest does not), but I can't chroot into the mounted path using the KNOPPIX 5.1 iso, because my main OS on the drive is 64-bit.
<charlie-tca> setuid: tried the Ubuntu live cd?
<Some_Person> setuid: Why must it be 64bit?
<Ian_Corne> You can't shroot from 32 bit to 64 bit
<Ian_Corne> chroot*
<setuid> Some_Person, Because chroot doesn't work into the mounted partition, unless the OS on the bootable iso is the same bitness as the one on the mounted partition.
<setuid> Exactly
<Some_Person> I seed
<Some_Person> s/seed/see
<laumonier> lucid beta version is avaible or not???
<setuid> Pulling 9.10 64-bit now... can I boot from this CD and mount an existing system, to fix it?
<setuid> The system is luks-encrypted
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Some_Person> What's the point of encrypting your system?
<setuid> Some_Person, So my data remains my own
<Ian_Corne> you can isntall packages to read those encryptions setuid
<Ian_Corne> if needed
<Some_Person> What do you have that's so secret?
<setuid> Ian_Corne, cryptsetup works to do that, as long as I can boot to the system. 5.1 allows that, but last night's update trashed the system, it refuses to boot under any kernel.
<ZykoticK9> laumonier, see the channel topic for link
<setuid> Kernel dump at boot time, right when it tries to mount the root fs
<Ian_Corne> hmrf
<setuid> Some_Person, I have data that belongs to me, nobody else. It's not secret, but it is my own.
<setuid> Some_Person, Encryption isn't about hiding anything, it's about securing data.
<setuid> http://blog.gnu-designs.com/no-you-may-not-have-my-encryption-keys
<red> how does nautilus handle photo image rotation?
<laumonier> ok so it is not
<red> i have some photos, that appear correctly rotated uner ubuntu
<red> but not when I upload them to a site
<red> so id prefer to get the rotation fixing off to actually see which ones i need to rotate manually prior to uploading :)
<setuid> Here's another post I wrote early in January about something similar...
<setuid> http://blog.gnu-designs.com/solved-howto-mount-an-external-encrypted-luks-volume-under-linux
<setuid> But in this case, I can't even boot to the fs itself.
<sash_> hello everybody. at the moment, i am installing the beta in a virtualbox. why is it possible to partition the /-partition with fat32 but not with btrfs?
<CosmiChaos> sash_, which beta?
<sash_> CosmiChaos: ubuntu 10.04 of course
<kklimonda> sash_: because it's not yet supported by parted in ubuntu
<ugliefrog> is there a command that can refresh the panels
<ugliefrog> for some reason mine look garbled on the ends
<Ian_Corne> killall -9 gnome-panel
<Some_Person> ugliefrog: Usually you can just kill gnome-panel
<ugliefrog> ty ill give it a try
<CosmiChaos> sash_, oh i missread , thought there was a new virtualbox beta to leech for xD
<sash_> ok, so there is no chance to partition the device with btrfs while installation? but then, it should be possible to pre-partition it and then install the beta? so: is the installer able to read/write btrfs?
<sash_> CosmiChaos: hrhr
<CosmiChaos> Moep, bounceing this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/541749
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 541749 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "PCIExpress 1.0 16x Port (nforce 630i) and 16x-Card 8600 GTS only synced at bus-type 4x" [Low,Incomplete]
<CosmiChaos> what is left incomplete?
<kklimonda> sash_: as the installer won't recognize btrfs at all it won't let you install (at least that's what I think - you can try)
<ugliefrog> killall -9 gnome-panel......did the trick
<sash_> kklimonda: well, there is a difference between partition and writing an fs
<sash_> i will give it a try
<sash_> hope that parted magic can do this :)
<pepee> I can't run kde because the ATI driver doesn't work with Ubuntu lucid (did an upgrade yesterday), BUT even if I remove/reinstall xserver-xorg-*, kde says
<pepee> "ksmserver: error while loading shared libraries: libatiuki.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<penguin42> pepee: Did you explicitly uninstall the frglx driver?
<pepee> yep
<pepee> dpkg -P
<penguin42> hmm, something somewhere isn't convinced!
<pepee> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=229525
<ubottu> KDE bug 229525 in general "no way to open KDE session in Lucid alpha 3" [Crash,Resolved: downstream]
<pepee> I think I have to reconfigure or delete something, but I don't know what...
<penguin42> pepee: Can you put the output of ldd /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_ksmserver.so in a pastebin somewhere?
<setuid> Anyone know of a free tool that runs on Windows 7 that can burn an Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit (690M) ISO image? Nothing I've tried can overburn it.
<jpds> !unetbootin | setuid
<ubottu> setuid: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<penguin42> setuid: Have you got a DVD rather than a CD?
<arand> setuid: tried infrarecorder & imgburn?
<pepee> penguin42: ok
<pepee> penguin42: pastebin.com/PQCfLcJK
<Volkodav> how do I set up an app for mms or similar protocol in chromium ?
<penguin42> pepee: if you ldd /usr/lib/libGL.so.1  do you see the missing lib?
<pepee> it says "not found"
<penguin42> you mean /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 doesn't exist?
<pepee> oh sorry, ldd /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 | grep libatiuki  -> libatiuki "not found"
<AaronMT> Hello, I am using beta 1 through vmWare and noticed I have a white vertical line on the left side of my display with this version, i.e., see picture - whats up with that? http://imgur.com/cBjPa.png
<pepee> libatiuki.so.1 => not found
<penguin42> pepee: So what I can't quite figure out is that on my machine libGL.so.1 in the ldd of ksmserver points to /usr/lib/mesa/libGL.so.1
<penguin42> pepee: Can you do a dpkg -S /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<pepee> it says it was not found
<penguin42> pepee: But you have it there?
<pepee> yep
<penguin42> hmm; I say delete it - or at least move it out of the way
<pepee> ok
<pepee> penguin42: hah, thank you SO much!!
<penguin42> no problem!
<pepee> well, don't know where it the problem, but I have kubuntu-ppa in my sources.list
<penguin42> pepee: That just looked like leftovers from frglx
<pepee> maybe the ATI uninstaller didn't removed it?
<pepee> ah ok
<penguin42> that's my guess
<pepee> well, thanks again
<ZykoticK9> AaronMT, see if running "nautilus --quit" makes it disappear
<AaronMT> ZykoticK9: Yeah just found a forum post, I ran nautilus -q
<AaronMT> Thanks anyways
<c_korn> the new theme is not very good for the buttons in vlc. you nearly don't see if a button is pressed or not: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/48032/screenshot_001_dUaV7G.png http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/48033/screenshot_002_Aac7o1.png
<Damascene> is empathy working for you from the first time?
<DanaG> hmm, is it safe by now to upgrade and not get broken gnome?
<DanaG> er, wait, /topic
<vivid> so nautilus can no longer handle network browsing?
<histo> Is there a default shortcut key for scale?  I see windowkey+tab does the super switcher and windowkey+e shows the other workspaces
<histo> vivid: I was having a problem with it earlier since latest updates
<histo> vivid: then I noticed that gvfs was hugn taking 50% cpu pegged
<foxy123> Got a problem with booting up Lucid Beta
<vivid> histo, im pretty sure im just missing some packages, but these indeed should probably be included in ubuntu-desktop
<foxy123> Cannot get to GDM even using nomodeset
<histo> Foudn it windowkey+w
<vivid> super+w
<histo> vivid: I thought so to but its not missing packages there must be a bug or somethign it was working before.
<foxy123> I have installed it to my laptop using the alternative CD as the live one did not work for me for the same reason
<histo> vivid: newest updates just fixed it for me
<histo> vivid: nautlius network browsing now works
<vivid> still nothing for me
<foxy123> I am using Intel 855GM graphic chip
<histo> vivid: run a dist-ugprade
<histo> vivid: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<foxy123> any ideas
<foxy123> ?
<histo> foxy123: did you check ubuntu.com/testing page for known issues?
<histo> foxy123: thought I saw something on there about intel video
<setuid> Anyone know the solution to these? Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)
<vivid> histo, the system is up to date, i need packages to be installed but dont know what they are
<setuid> I'm trying to reinstall some packages onto a mounted drive, under chroot
<vivid> anyone know which packages are required for nautilus network browsing?
<foxy123> histo: I cannot see anything about Intel graphic chips
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | gnome-panel and nautilus are fixed. http://bit.ly/9EOJmO | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Milestones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule | Beta 1 released: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<IdleOne> nautilus is broken from main menu....upgrade.....fixed
<IdleOne> vivid: libnautilus-extension1  probably
<IdleOne> crimsun: thank you :)
<foxy123> There is an issue in Alpha 3 re KMS but I thought that booting with 'nomodeset' option should've fixed it, Unfortunately it did not.
<vivid> IdleOne, installed already
<IdleOne> vivid: nautilus was broken for me two minutes ago I did and upgrade and libnautilus-extension1  was one of the packages and now nautilus is working so I assume that fixed nautilus
<vivid> apt-get update and apt-get upgrade yields no new updates for me, still broken
<monkey_dust> vivid, try dpkg-configure -a
<monkey_dust> erratum: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vivid> still cannot browse network
<vivid> have a feeling something that needs to be installed, isnt installed
<benovic> will gvfs-fuse be replaced by something else? i get a message about obsolete packages, but no upgrade will install new ones
<vivid> so, how should i be attempting to view samba shares
<Bookman> I get the following and I'm not sure how to resolve it when upgrading:
<skyjumper> anyone else getting statusbars like this in gimp: http://dev.ideas4.net/gimp.png
<skyjumper> it should have the cursor position, zoom pulldown, etc
<skyjumper> like http://docs.gimp.org/en/images/using/wilber-simple-nogrid.png
<Bookman> Could not calculate the upgrade
<Bookman> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<Bookman> Trying to install blacklisted version 'openoffice.org-filter-binfilter_1:3.2.0~rc4-1ubuntu1'
<Bookman> Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> remove the offending packages and try again?
<gnarlie> my font settings in the appearance thingie wont stay on
<gnarlie> subpixel smoothing and full hinting goes away when I close it
<Bookman> yeah, no problem.....I will move to another distro I think.  This one is going in directions that I do not see anyways.
<Dr_Willis> Bookman:  have a nice day.
<Bookman> Thanks.
<BoondoKlife> Bookman: What is changing that you don't like?
<Dr_Willis> I find once you learn the linux fundamentals. the actual disrto dosent matter much
<vivid> true
<BoondoKlife> Dr_Willis: Very true
<vivid> but debian based systems are just so much more usable than others
<Dr_Willis> I dont find much differance
<Bookman> BoondoKlife, Moving of the windows buttons, the Beta failed on 3 of my machines out of 4....Alpha worked fine....so many little things I guess
<Dr_Willis> Depends on your needs.
<vivid> well, back in the day, there was huge difference in usability between vendors
<Dr_Willis> Its beta... what do you expect.. file bugs..
<BoondoKlife> Bookman: You have to remember that you are trying BETA and ALPHA builds. Try 9.10
<vivid> it kind of just became first nature to want to be debianized :p
<duffydack> never had kernel error messages in alpha3, just started seeing crash report bring it up few times..
<Dr_Willis> buttons are trivial and take 10 sec to move back.. but who knows they MIGHT do somthing inovateive with teh move.. (i will be suprised if they do)
<Bookman> I understand all of that.
<Bookman> I've just never seen issues like this.
<Bookman> Not since installing 7.10
<Dr_Willis> I have found the latest KDE versions  have advanced so much.. Im proberly going to switch back to Kubuntu instead of ubuntu with this release
<BoondoKlife> Bookman: As for the buttons, there is a reason for everything and I think it will soon be revealed. Personally I don't mind it.
<vivid> does anyone know how i can browse my windows/mac networks shares using samba in lucid, since nautilus doesnt want to cooperate?
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen very few issues with the alpha/beta stuff so far.
<BoondoKlife> Bookman: As far as installs have you tried the alternate install cd?
<gnarlie> anyone stumbled on these fonts issues?
<BoondoKlife> Bookman: I always have good luck with it.
<Bookman> BoondoKlife, buttons are only a small part
<gnarlie> ugly by default and changing settings wont stick
<monkey_dust> there was some other guy, yesterday, who was very displeased about the buttons on the left
<Dr_Willis> gnarlie:  ive not seen them. - I have noticed the fonts in the fiorefox menus look a little different then the ones in the gnome menus
<Bookman> Dr_Willis, I agree.  KDE is my fallback on the machines that failed the Beta update
<Dr_Willis> I find the direction kde is going . very handy. Its netbook stuff on my AAO i find is better then the UNR stuff
<gnarlie> Dr_Willis: looks like shit in chrome too
<Dr_Willis> but with gnome 3 due out in a few months.. who knows what will be the fave a year from now
<Bookman> Dr_Willis, yes....the wireless is a bit flacky though.
<Dr_Willis> I always seem to fallback to 'bluecurve' and my own tweaks for a theme i like.
<Dr_Willis> of course since i keep my /home/ :) i often rarely even notice the artwork changes in a new release
<Dr_Willis> most of the hyped features i imagine will turn out to be 'talked about' for a month.. then no one will care. :)
<Dr_Willis> Night all...
<Bookman> Have a good evening
<Bookman> ok, back to my root problem.  I guess I just have to wait?
<BoondoKlife> Bookman: What problem was that?
<Bookman> n unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<Bookman> Trying to install blacklisted version 'openoffice.org-filter-binfilter_1:3.2.0~rc4-1ubuntu1'
<BoondoKlife> Bookman: Try to uninstall openoffice and then do the update. Then reinstall it.
<Some_Person> Hey! I think I found the true cause of my "partial upgrade" problem: libparted1.8-12 is now libparted0
<Ian_Corne> I'v had that some while ago :p
<Bookman> BoondoKlife, attempting
<tcsoccerman> does ipod touch and iphone truely work for lucid yet?
<Some_Person> It seems I have a few karmic packages left over
<Bookman> open office uninstalled, same problem
<git__> what's in store for gnome3?
<BoondoKlife> Bookman: did it also remove that package?
<Bookman> ?
<git__> i like lucid kvm transition
<BoondoKlife> Bookman: 1 sec
<git__> didn't have to use ctrl-alt to transistion
<git__> i wonder if the suspend/resume works in lucid
<Jordan_U> I can't use the keyboard in X from the lucid beta[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C LiveCD.
<git__> possible to try it under kvm?
<git__> lucid froze on sleep in kvm
<chocamo> I am installing server edition and I can get a dhcp address during the install, but after installation and reboot I cannot get an IP on either my wired or by hooking up a wireless device
<BoondoKlife> BookmanI wonder what you have installed that is needing that package? if you can figure that out just uninstall it then update.
<BoondoKlife> Bookman: Do you have any version of openoffice.org-filter installed currently?
<Bookman> BoondoKlife, I think that the upgrade will just not work for my installation.
<BoondoKlife> Bookman: Really it is just a matter of something claiming it needs that package.
<Bookman> hey, it cannot work for everyone, right?
<BoondoKlife> Bookman: but the idea is to get as close as possible
<Bookman> Well, this one is an epic fail.  3/4 machines failed
<Bookman> But not your fault.
<BoondoKlife> Bookman: Take a look and see if you can find what is depending on that package or if you have a previous version installed.
<Bookman> yeah, I could learn how to do that or I could just try another distro.
<red> is there any way to get a screensaver for my 2nd X-Session
<red> so that when im owrking in X0.0 for 3mins the X1.0 would go into screensaver mode
<red> would be better than having to turn on and off my plasma telly to avoid burning :)
<Bookman> plasma can burn?  I think not.
<BoondoKlife> Bookman: Well nothing in my install is showing as a dep. try to install apt-rdepends. sudo apt-rdepends --reverse openoffice.org-filter-binfilter
<duffydack> cool, I only just noticed pasting a link into gwibber pastes it as a .gd link
<BoondoKlife> Bookman: See if it has something in your install that is depending on it
 * duffydack is new to gwibber
<Damascene> are you having problems with empathy not connecting from the first run?
<Bookman> BoondoKlife, wow, a ton of work for something that should have been taken care of by beta time.
<setuid> Any humans about?
<setuid> dpkg seems broken inside my chroot. dpkg -L shows nothing, I can't dpkg -i any packages... but I can apt-get update and fetch packages...
<BoondoKlife> Bookman: Well not really beta does mean it can have issues. And upgrades are always a no-no in my book.
<Bookman> Do developers watch this channel?
<guntbert> Bookman: unlikely
<Bookman> Too bad
<git__> bookman, have u try suspend and resume on lucid?
<Bookman> git__, no
<setuid> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libselinux1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<ulle> hello everyone, my synaptics touchpad just stopped working, it works in the login window but stops working after i type my password
<penguin42> has seen a few people say that today
<Bookman> No worries, I will try Fedora
<ulle> penguin42, do u mean my problem
<penguin42> ulle: Yeh
<ulle> oh thx
<setuid> What do I do to get around this?
<setuid> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libselinux1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<setuid> I'm trying to reinstall dpkg
<penguin42> setuid: It's pretty unusual to reinstall dpkg; tell me about your chroot - what's it a chroot in?
<setuid> penguin42, After last night's update, my system refuses to boot... kernel dumps in every single kernel on the system. Whatever was in last night's update, broke every kernel I had.
<setuid> So I've mounted my drive under a chroot on a 9.10 bootable iso, and am trying to "fix" it
<setuid> dpkg inside the chroot doesn't even show any packages listed
<penguin42> setuid: Ah I see, that's not good
<setuid> # dpkg -L | wc -l
<setuid> 0
<Some_Person> that's weird. brasero is using notification instead of indicator applet now
<crimsun> is there anything useful in /var/lib/dpkg ?
<setuid> I can't use dpkg -i to install any of the *.debs there
<crimsun> that sounds a lot like nasty fs corruption
<setuid> crimsun, fs is fine
<penguin42> setuid: Have you any idea about what went wrong to get it into this state?
<crimsun> setuid: you're *certain* of that?
<setuid> crimsun, absolutely
<penguin42> absolutes are good
<setuid> crimsun, the whole system is inside a dm-crypt partition, on an xfs fs, and it's been checked and re-checked
<crimsun> absolutes and fs corruption don't belong in the same sentence
<setuid> But last night's update truncated a bunch of libs to 0  bytes in /usr/lib and /lib
<penguin42> setuid: Did it shut down OK ?
<setuid> That may not be the cause of the machine not booting, I have a photo of the kernel dump, but it's not that useful
<crimsun> last night's update? hmm...
<penguin42> setuid: Ah, so it kernel dumped just after an upgrade?
<setuid> penguin42, No, the update hard-locked the machine towards the end, somewhere while updating 'menu'.
<crimsun> err, that definitely reeks of hw and/or linux.
<setuid> penguin42, No, the kernel dumps under any kernel (I have 8 of them) when I try to boot the machine
<setuid> The dump is exactly the same for all kernels
<penguin42> setuid: OK, the 0 length files are normally a result of stuff not having made it to disk yet (although more common on ext4) - but why is it kernel dumping - go on give us the photo
<setuid> Let me see if I can upload it somewhere..
<ulle> penguin42, so there is no bug report about it
<solid_liq> okay to update/upgrade right now?
<crimsun> it sounds a *lot* like your fs just exploded (normally a linux issue but could be related to hw)
<penguin42> setuid: maybe imagegin.org
<penguin42> erm bin
<solid_liq> I know earlier it said in the topic to not upgrade because gnome was broken
<penguin42> crimsun: xfs exploded? The thought
<solid_liq> penguin42, xfs will fail if there's a powerfailure without warning.  otherwise it's usually very reliable
<penguin42> solid_liq: OK so the problem is if that happens just as it's doing an upgrade heck knows what state it's left in
<solid_liq> penguin42, well, you'll get data loss if that happens period.  XFS was designed for machines that are on UPS's
<penguin42> solid_liq: It sounds like it's left you with a messed up set of package data though
<CalmvsKhaos> UPS are so cheap now no reason not to have one really
<penguin42> solid_liq: Yeh a machine on UPS that never fails, never crashes, never has any problem
<solid_liq> penguin42, XFS was designed by SGI to run on their Unix servers in server rooms...  they tend to be very reliable (full redundancy)
<solid_liq> and usually, if there is a failure, there's warning so the system has a chance to shut down gracefully (on those machines)
<crimsun> ...except that XFS on Linux has a track record of exploding.
<solid_liq> crimsun, only on desktops by people who don't have a UPS
<crimsun> erm, ok. I'm not even going to touch this can o' worms.
<penguin42> solid_liq: OK, so where is that crash message then
<solid_liq> crimsun, I've used an XFS filesystem for 4+ years on one machine and had no problems with it...  plus on others as well
<solid_liq> penguin42, the crash message?
<penguin42> the photo
<crimsun> solid_liq: I've had solid experiences and nasty experiences alike, but that does not mean anything in *this* context.
<setuid> crimsun, http://tweetphoto.com/15142329
<solid_liq> usually, when the XFS filesystem goes down, the whole thing goes down
<solid_liq> you won't be able to mount it; you'll need to try to repair it
<solid_liq> which means, I don't think XFS is at fault for this.  I think you're barking up the wrong tree here
<crimsun> solid_liq: I'm not blaming XFS; we haven't gotten there yet.
<crimsun> solid_liq: extrapolation can be a dangerous thing
<setuid> # dpkg -i tzdata_2010e-1_all.deb && echo $?
<setuid> 0
<crimsun> setuid: unfortunately the tasty bits that we need have scrolled off the screen
<setuid> crimsun, the whole thing repeats numerous times (about 40 times), then stops there
<setuid> When it boots, it gets to the point of where it tries to mount / and then grinds for about 5 minutes, then dumps like that
<crimsun> setuid: again, the actual bits are not in that screenshot
<crimsun> setuid: if you're lucky, they may be in /var/log/dmesg*
<setuid> At this point, I just need dpkg to function inside the chroot, so I can try to reinstall/repair the damaged packages
<penguin42> setuid: Have you run xfs check on it?
<setuid> crimsun, it can't be in /var/log, because /var/ is on the fs it is failing to mount
<setuid> i.e. /
<setuid> xfs_check and xfs_fsr come out 100% clean on it
<penguin42> ok
<crimsun> setuid: not from the subsequent boots -- from the actual occurrence
<setuid> I've checked it from both KNOPPIX 5.1 (the last version with crypt support) and from the Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit LiveCD
<solid_liq> I always make my /var partition ext3 to make sure they're safe
<solid_liq> *partitions
<penguin42> solid_liq: Ah
<setuid> solid_liq, I do the same with boot, though I make that ext2 + ro,sync,noexec
<solid_liq> yeah, I use ext2 for /boot since there's no need for journaling for /boot
<setuid> Is there a way to sanity-check the apt/dpkg db? Something like the Debian/Ubuntu equivalent of "rpm --rebuilddb"?
<solid_liq> I think xfs is great for /usr since it gives you good speed for loading apps, but now that we have ext4, I don't think there'll be much need for xfs once ext4 is for sure good and stable
<crimsun> not quite. the check operation for apt-get does a small part of that.
<crimsun> I don't really care about what fs type is used anymore; I'm leaning strongly toward an Intel g2 SSD for /usr
<setuid> ext4 is WAY overkill for holding large files, like multi-terabyte/multi-gigabyte files
<setuid> ext4 also lacks dynamic inode create/destroy, and the performance lags quite a bit behind xfs... but let's not have that holy war right now
<solid_liq> it doesn't need dynamic inode creation/destruction
<solid_liq> a pool of inodes is fine
<solid_liq> you can create more manually if you need them
<setuid> It does if you run it on a dm-crypt/expandable LVM
<solid_liq> I do love xfs's great ability to grow/shrink
<Again617> So I have a *small* issue after installing Lucid Lynx.  Switching workspaces works almost all of the time but sometimes the key combination "Alt+Ctrl+[Left|Right] don't do anything
<setuid> I just tried "dselect update", but dselect is no longer part of the core OS, so I tried to install that, and now I'm back to the selinux issue
<setuid> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libselinux1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<Again617> the key combination seems to be caught by the active window
<setuid> crimsun, Any other ideas?
<monkey_dust> i have to re-enter my wifi wep key, everytime i boot my pc, how can i save it?
<penguin42> setuid: Well, the man page of apt.conf suggests that you should try explicitly installing libselinux1, and failing that try to disable the immediate-configure option and see if it'll let you fix it
<setuid> # cat /etc/apt/apt.conf
<setuid> APT::Immediate-Configure "true";
<penguin42> the man page suggests it's a very rare get-out-of-jail card
<crimsun> setuid: sorry, in a meeting right now
<setuid> penguin42, Apparently the syntax isn't what it thinks it is
<penguin42> setuid: Try dropping that into a file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<setuid> apt-get install dselect -o APT::Immediate-Configure=0
<setuid> That gets closer
<penguin42> setuid: And isn't that suggesting you want to turn it off?
<setuid> Now I get:
<setuid> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend perl-base for debconf, probably a dependency cycle.
<penguin42> setuid: If it's this messed up you're going to have a lot of this type of thing to fix - but you're going to have to pick each one apart - personally if it's that screwed I'd seriously consider a reinstall
<setuid> penguin42, reinstall isn't an option... and I've recovered myself from pretty ugly Ubuntu/Debian fsck-ups before when I upgrade during a broken cycle
<penguin42> ok, one package at a time then!
<setuid> Yes, but not unless dpkg and apt work
<setuid> Right now, they do not
<penguin42> well, try to install perl-base by hand and see why it fails
<setuid> install it by hand, using what?
<setuid> dpkg and apt do not work, and dselect isn't installed, and I can't install it without perl-base
<penguin42> well just try to apt-get install it or dpkg -l it and see if you can see why it's failing
<setuid> dpkg -l returns nothing
<setuid> apt-get install requires perl-base, which I can't install
<penguin42> ok, but WHY does perl-base fail to install
<setuid> http://pastebin.ca/1846932
<penguin42> is perl-base in /var/log/apt/whereverthecacheis ?
<Ian_Corne> setuid: compile it?
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Nah, not worth it
<setuid> root@ubuntu:/usr/share/doc/perl-base
<setuid> Ian_Corne, that won't help
<penguin42> setuid: Is it in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<setuid> Ian_Corne, the problem isnt' that the files aren't physcially on-disk, it's that dpkg doesn't know they're installed
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<setuid> # ls -l perl-base_5.10.1-8ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<setuid> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1080044 2010-01-07 16:17 perl-base_5.10.1-8ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<penguin42> ok good, dpkg -i that file
<Ian_Corne> did you link /dev/ /proc/ /sys/ before chrooting?
<setuid> whoa, wait
<setuid> # ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg
<setuid> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 0 2010-03-16 11:05 /usr/bin/dpkg
<penguin42> ahem, a little bit of a problem :-)
<Ian_Corne> oh :p
<setuid> Same thing
<penguin42> setuid: Do you have /usr/bin/dpkg-deb and will it run?
<setuid> wow, a LOT of files in /usr/bin are 0 bytes
<penguin42> not good
<DanaG> holy mackerel.... I now have a multi-touch touchpad, where before I didn't!
<penguin42> setuid: sure you don't want to reinstall?
<setuid> Yes, positive
<setuid> it's not an option
<penguin42> setuid: OK, is it your data you're worried about or config?
<Nikolai_D> hi guys, i try to install Ultumatix, but it gives me Python2.5 problem, any ideas?:)
<setuid> Every single file on this machine must remain intact
<setuid> bin, data, files, config
<penguin42> setuid: OK, except the ones that are already broke
<setuid> Exactly, excpet the ones that I can reinstall from known-good packages
<penguin42> setuid: OK, you're running from a 9.10 cd?
<guntbert> !ultamatix | Nikolai_D
<ubottu> Nikolai_D: Ultamatix is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu.  Use of this software may cause damage to your Ubuntu install.  Do not suggest its use in this channel. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/99905.html and !automatix for more info.
<setuid> But I can't reinstall, if I can't get dpkg to give me a list of installed packages
<setuid> penguin42, Yes
<penguin42> setuid: Use debootstrap on the 9.10 cd to debootstrap a basic installation in another directory and copy the files accross into the broken world
<Nikolai_D> gunbert: okay man, i know, but anyway :)
<Nikolai_D> guntbert: *
<guntbert> Nikolai_D: so why do you insist on installing it?
<charlie-tca> Isn't python 2.6 now in lucid?
<setuid> find /mnt/external/usr/bin -maxdepth 1 -type f -size 0 | xargs -i basename {} | wc -l
<setuid> 118
<Nikolai_D> because i want to install all that view programs i need right away :)
<setuid> 118 0-byte files in /usr/bin, as a result of last night's update
<Nikolai_D> and they say Ultumatix is better then Automatix, and even if not, if i get problems laiter, ill just have to fix them :D
<guntbert> !info python | charlie-tca
<ubottu> charlie-tca: python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.4-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<penguin42> setuid: debootstrap is probably the best way to fix this - it'll get you a basic set of files somewhere safe you can copy stuff in
<guntbert> Nikolai_D: you have been warned - and it is *not supported* in these channels
<charlie-tca> Nikolai_D: If Ultumatix is not supported, not recommended, and not discussed here, maybe you have to go ask the developers that wrote it how to make it work.
<Nikolai_D> gunbert: i know, thank you :)
<guntbert> Nikolai_D: so you are on your own in this respect
<Nikolai_D> hehe :)
<setuid> find /mnt/external/usr/bin -maxdepth 1 -type f -size 0  | cut -b23-200 | sort | xargs -i cp /usr/bin/{} /mnt/external/usr/bin
<setuid> That might work too
<Nikolai_D> guys guys ;)
<penguin42> setuid: Yeh maybe - I bet you're missing a load of libs and other stuff as well
<setuid> Maybe, but I just need a working dpkg, I can fix the rest from there
<Nikolai_D> is there some #Linux or something where i can ask help then? :D
<penguin42> Nikolai_D: Feel free to ask here if you're having probs with Ubuntu Lucid, there are generic linux channels as well
<guntbert> Nikolai_D: #linux exists - yes
<Nikolai_D> hmm lets see whats ther
<Nikolai_D> e
<guntbert> penguin42: he was asking for ultimatix support
<penguin42> oh right
<technoviking> anyone else getting this error when updating /sbin/ldconfig.real: File /usr/lib/libdns.so.64 is empty, not checked.
<penguin42> technoviking: Well, is your /usr/lib/libdns.so.64 empty?
<technoviking> maybe, should it be? I did not do anything to it?
<technoviking> think it happen after some updates yesterday
<setuid> Well, that sort-of worked... forcing an install of everything in /var/cache/apt/archives with dpkg -i *.deb
<setuid> it's churning on app-install-data
<JEEB> hmm, just tried kubuntu 10.04 beta 1 on virtualbox and vmware -- I don't have a menu bar o_O
<JEEB> I mean... you _should_ have a bar on the bottom, right?
<rsk> look at the errata
<JEEB> ah
<Nikolai_D> lol, whats that for something, on linux channel they told me to use suse ^
<Nikolai_D> ^^
<JEEB> everyone will tell you to use a different distro
<Nikolai_D> i guess its time to go to fedora channel :D
<JEEB> in the end you can just try different distros and see which you like the most >_>
<Nikolai_D> i already use the one i like duh
<Nikolai_D> -.-
<pepee> penguin42, do you remember the problem I had?
<penguin42> pepee: The libGL one ?
<pepee> yep
<penguin42> what about it?
<pepee> penguin42, how did you knew that removing that file I would log in to kde?
<penguin42> pepee: From the ldd I was trying to figure out what would cause that file to be loaded, my guess was that since it was trying to load an ati specific gl library it would come from libGL since I knew different vendors tended to replace libGL; I checked and my machine didn't have the libGL where your machine did
<pepee> ahh ok
<git__> anyone try suspend/resume on lucid yet?
<setuid> Git, works great
<git__> setuid, did u try it 9-10 times in succession?
<penguin42> git__: It's one of those things that is very dependent on the machine
<Again617> git__, I just tried hibernate and it worked fine except that telepathy crashed on resume
<git__> yeah, very true penguin42, i want to learn what the cause of my suspend/resume problem, albeit what debugging tool to use to find out the device driver or app causing the hiccup
<setuid> git__, yes, I suspend dozens of times a row, every day
<setuid> I don't run telepathy though, and I use the nvidia video drivers
<pepee> penguin42, cause I submitted this solution: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=229525#c9  but I'm having minor problems with some other programs
<ubottu> KDE bug 229525 in general "no way to open KDE session in Lucid alpha 3" [Crash,Resolved: downstream]
<penguin42> pepee: Yeh it's not really a KDE bug, ATI bug maybe, possibly ubuntu
<pepee> yep, I did it just "for the record"
<Again617> I have problem with sound with Skype in Lucid Lynx (surprise!).  In every other area Pulseaudio works fine
<setuid> pulse is a nightmare
<Again617> looks like I spoke to soon.... it works now
<setuid> An over-engineered solution to a non-existent problem... just like arts and esd before it
<Again617> In Sound Preferences I have three options under "Connector", Analog Headphones, Analog Output and Analog Speakers
<Again617> I needed to manually change that to Analog Speakers
<crimsun> hah
<crimsun> pulseaudio is the best test suite for alsa ever.
<crimsun> you may abhor it, but you can't deny its effectiveness at rooting out bugs in alsa
<setuid> Yes, in the same way that "Enter a number here: ... " and having an app enter "banana" does, sure.
<crimsun> not quite, though that's valid
<crimsun> pulse relies on your hardware not lying
<crimsun> what we've discovered is that there is a lot of crap hardware that lies
<setuid> That's always going to be true, as long as their are developers who take shortcuts to make company deadlines
<crimsun> it's also a fundamentally different type of operation to alsa's traditional interrupt-based approach
<bjsnider> somehow apple and windows don't suffer from these issues in their sound systems?
<crimsun> bjsnider: both those OSes reach much farther down into the stack
<crimsun> their APIs expose a lot more timing information that Linux itself doesn't
<penguin42> bjsnider: In Apple's case they have a very small set of hardware they have to code for
<pace_t_zulu>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer/+bug/542975
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 542975 in system-config-printer "Lucid Beta 1 - Printer test page should sport new artwork / theme" [Undecided,New]
<crimsun> once you constrain your hardware quirks, it's possible to work around them, yes
<crimsun> trying to do that for all possible hardware is hard </barbie>
<bjsnider> penguin42, it's always nice when you can stop people from using your software on crap hardware
<bjsnider> like that poor bastard who's got a problem with his nforce chipset
<bjsnider> namely, that he has an nforce chipset
<setuid> crimsun, any ideas? -> http://pastebin.ca/1847000
<pace_t_zulu> anyone using Lucid desktop or planning to use Lucid Desktop should mark that bug as "affects you"
<crimsun> setuid: I'm pretty sure an strace will be more useful
<penguin42> setuid: If this is still in your chroot make sure you're /proc and /dev are mounted
<setuid> I bind-mounted them into the chroot
<setuid> # su - desrod
<setuid> open: Permission denied
<setuid> Error locking counter
<setuid> No way to mount a user's encrypted $HOME when that's been mounted under /mnt, even when I am *THAT* user?
<setuid> That's a pretty big blocker
<setuid> I should start keeping $HOME on a USB key, if it's going to be this unstable
<Guest59335> Installed 10.04 today and I like what I see. Some vast improvements in many areas.
<KB1JWQ> setuid: Tempting some days. :-)
<KB1JWQ> setuid: I'd probably lobby instead for a cronned rsyn.
<setuid> KB1JWQ, What is?
<KB1JWQ> Heh, boatload of udpates...
<KB1JWQ> setuid: Keeping /home on a USB stick.
<DanaG> who was it that was talking with me about touchpads, the other day?
<avi_> which version of Gnome does Lucid beta 1 include?
<avi_> 2.28 or 2.30?
<crimsun> what will become 2.30
<crimsun> 2.29.92
<CalmvsKhaos> sadly lucid wont come with gnome 3 :((((
<crimsun> for an LTS? You have got to be kidding me.
<avi_> Well, gnome 3 is either 2.30 or 2.32..
<CalmvsKhaos> lol
<chrisccoulson> gnome 3 is 2.32
<avi_> Oficially?
<avi_> I thought that was TBD.
<chrisccoulson> unless it gets delayed, yes
<chrisccoulson> it was going to be 2.30, but then it was postponed
<avi_> Oh okay. Any aesthetic differences between what ships with Lucid B1 and 2.30?
<red> is there any apache log about what IP addresses have accessed my server?
<penguin42> red: /var/log/apache/access.log I think from old memory
<penguin42> red: It's the raw set of all accesses
<CalmvsKhaos> apache2 isnt it?
<wgrant> setuid: I do that all the time. What goes wrong when you try?
<CalmvsKhaos> red also look in the repos, theres something called apachetop or something, that monitors apache logs in a 'top' like manner
<Traveler9> hi there guys, i'm stuck at the animatoin screen during installation boot, system doesn't totally hang because ctrl alt del still reboots machine, i'm using nvidia system and amd 64 ,suggestions?
<blekos> hello, my login screen keeps looping after insterting the psswd. I select user name, I write the (right) password. Screen gets black for 2 sec and it returns to the login screen.
<bjsnider> Traveler9, during installation boot? what does that mean?
<git__> i think purple is ugly
<penguin42> git__: My door is purple, but for a desktop I agree, I've just selected one of the other backgrounds/themes
<git__> i prefer silver, grey
<git__> that way, the things I do shine because silver and grey is like a background
<red> penguin42, CalmvsKhaos: ty for tips
<CalmvsKhaos> np
<git__> i like the way lucid doesn't require me to hit ctrl-alt to get my mouse out
<git__> makes the VM experience feels intergrated
<alkisg> In which vm? vmware?
<git__> vkm
<git__> err kvm
<alkisg> Ty
 * alkisg uses vbox atm...
<joelz> Can I install Lucid on a VM instance from an iso on my hard disk? It seems the VM needs a separate boot medium (cd, usb)
<setuid> of course
<git__> doesn't
<penguin42> joelz: Yes you can
<penguin42> joelz: I've done it with kvm
<git__> i'm running lucid on kvm
<git__> kvm -m 512 -cdrom lucid-desktop-i386.iso
<guntbert> joelz: just mount the iso ( use virtual media manager first to include it )
<joelz> I could create a boot cd and then install on a VM from there, but I'm lazy.
<joelz> guntbert: Where might I find virtual media manager?
<lucas_> Hey! I've been trying to use Pitivi to cut a video down from 36 minutes to about 24 minutes and when I render the video I can't seem to get the audio to match the video.  Is there a codec combo that will work best or is this a bug in this program?
<guntbert> joelz: sorry - I thouhgt we were in #vbox - you are talking about another VM - so I don't know
<git__> lucas_, have u try openshot?
<git__> joelz, kvm is the way to go
<lucas_> I have not I will give it a try right now
<joelz> git_: nope. Can I get it from synaptic?
<git__> joelz, yeah, apt-get install kvm (i think)
<joelz> guntbert: I'm using virtual box.
<git__> the only issue i have with kvm is that it won't boot windows 7 nor windows 2008
<git__> you can use qemu to boot windows 7 or windows 2008 though
<guntbert> joelz: then open file/virtual media manager  or type ctrl + d
<git__> have to make sure your hardware has VT support
<guntbert> joelz: but further virtual box support in #vbox please
<duffydack> and qemu in #qemu ?
<guntbert> duffydack: yes
<guntbert> duffydack: with 114 users
<marginoferror> Has anyone gotten fglrx to work from the ~ubuntu3 packages?
<duffydack> marginoferror, fglrx is installable in lucid now?
<marginoferror> It's not in the mirrors yet but there are installable binary packages
<marginoferror> However, when I installed them, all gl-related programs segfaulted
<marginoferror> So...  installable is a step in the right direction, I suppose
<marginoferror> This is the source package:
<marginoferror> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/fglrx-installer/2:8.721-0ubuntu3
<marginoferror> And the "lucid i386" link there will lead you to the most recent i386 binaries.  But, I have only gotten them to install, not to actually work for gl-related stuff
<cousteau> what happened with java? is the official java unsupported now?
<crimsun> the official java is openjdk. Do you mean the license-encumbered Sun one?
<crimsun> (it's in canonical/partner)
<cousteau> "official" as in "the one the java owner provides"... is the new license commercial or something?
<cousteau> (oracle, I think it is)
<cousteau> otoh, this is a good opportunity to check if openjdk is fully compatible with java
<dupondje> somebody knows if there is some 'server' that fakes to be Exchange, and that makes me able to sync my agenda / mails ? :)
<cousteau> but why is sun-java6-* not included anymore?
<coppro> How do I report bugs on KDE? Trying apport-bug gives me a cryptic error about sudo
<matic>  hey, I've just installed fresh 10.04 b1 and I wonder why the fonts in firefox look different than in other applications?
<matic> they're uglier
<dupondje> cousteau: sun-java6-jre - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files)
<matic> when I compare the same web site in firefox and gnome web browser, it looks way better in gnome web browser
<git__> ubuntu already frozen the user interface
<matic> anyone?
<coppro> matic: Are they the same fonts rendered differently or different fonts altogether?
<cousteau> ...ok, so openjdk is also "official", it's like virtualbox ose
<matic> coppro, looks like same font rendered differently
<coppro> Can you get screenshots?
<matic> yes
<cousteau> so, if I want to install the java plugin in Firefox or Chromium, what should I install? openjdk-jre, or something else?
<cousteau> or icedtea6-plugin?
<matic> coppro, http://matrix.alpha-force.net/uglyfontsinff.png
<ZykoticK9> cousteau, if you want a browser plugin, either use icedtea6-plugin for openjre/jde or add the partner repository and use sun-java6-plugin - choice is yours
<Mark___> Hi
<cousteau> ok, icedtea6-plugin then...
<Mark___> I am trying to install 10.4 beta 1
<coppro> matic: I'm not an expert in font rendering or anything, but it looks like FF is rendering it a tad bigger than Epiphany
<voss> Whats happening with 10.04 beta its still not on the upgrade servers!
<Mark___> However when I boot the cd and chose the installer it lodas the live cd
<ZykoticK9> cousteau, i believe for chromium I installed the 64bit java version and manually linked the plugin...
<matic> coppro, how can I fix that?
<coppro> voss: you have to specify that you want the debugging upgrade
<cousteau> but I'm beginning to think that it would be easier to ask the owner of the ONLY page I visit frequently and uses java to use java-less alternatives
<voss> debugging upgrade?
<coppro> matic: Edit->Preferences->Display has some font options you can look at
<Mark___> anyone why it's doing that
<coppro> voss: err, development
<voss> so update-manager -d isnt good enough anymore?
<coppro> update-manager -d should get it
<voss> update-manager -d still shows the alpha
<cousteau> Mark___: same here, using lubuntu
<coppro> weird; worked for me :/
<cousteau> (anyway, the live cd also has an option to install)
<coppro> join #kubuntu+1
<coppro> disregard
<voss> coppro, Ive tried changing the server still no difference, im wondering if they took the beta down
<Mark___> Hello?
<coppro> they're all on the same servers; if you aren't getting prompted to update to beta, it's probably because either your mirror is behind
<mpontillo> voss: if you mean the .iso, I got it from here yesterday http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-beta1-desktop-i386.iso
<mpontillo> still seems to work
<Mark___> I am trying to install 10.4 beta 1 but when I click install it loads the live cd not the installer
<Mark___> Anyone know why
<voss> Ive switched mirrors and reloaded
<Mark___> ???
<Mark___> hello??
<mpontillo> Mark___: not sure, I just booted the live cd (usb) and used the installer icon on the desktop. haven't really tried any other way lately ;)
<nhaines> Mark___: IRC response times usually range in the 10's of minutes, and not immediately.  But if you're just getting the Live CD desktop, I'd recommend just using the installer icon.
<Mark___> Maybe u have to do that?
<nhaines> Mark___: and then file a bug on launchpad against ubiquity.  :)
<Mark___> Ubiquity?
<Mark___> What's that?
<nhaines> Mark___: that's the Ubuntu installer.
<cousteau> well, icedtea ain't working here
<Mark___> Oh I've already done it
<Mark___> what are improvements if any in ext 4
<nhaines> You filed a bug against Ubiquity without knowing what it was called?
<cousteau> that's why I didn't want to use it... maybe I need the official nonfree plugin
<nhaines> Mark___: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<cousteau> Mark___: same here, using lubuntu
<voss> coppro, ive switched mirrors and reloaded and still getting alpha
<MajorAstr> what is so diffenrt with lucid
<Sir_Konrad> MajorAstr: a lot.
<voss> Major, 10.04 has microsoft office for linux
<MajorAstr> I am downloading the beta will I be surprised
<Sir_Konrad> MajorAstr: http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2010/03/first-look-ubuntu-1004-beta-1-is-looking-good-less-brown.ars
<voss> Ok not really
<MajorAstr> thanks I read this
<Sir_Konrad> MajorAstr: you already did or you will?
<MajorAstr> i am reading it now
<Sir_Konrad> ok
<setuid> Setting up cpp (4:4.4.3-1ubuntu1) ...
<setuid> Dpkg.pm did not return a true value at /usr/sbin/update-alternatives line 11.
<setuid> grrrr
<MajorAstr> ubuntu lucid Dow load is slow
<MajorAstr> server must be busy
<wjm> use a torrent IMO
<MajorAstr> ok
<MajorAstr> I want to dual boot but without grub
<setuid> torrents are faster, and the right thing to do, to help others in the community at the same time
<cousteau> MajorAstr: how's that? do you mean a hidde grub?
<cousteau> *hidden
<DG19075> no, something like LILO
<MajorAstr> my bios offers pop up option to choose which drive to boot from but don't want to mess up windows
<MajorAstr> anybody
<DG19075> LILO is the best alternaive
<MajorAstr> SSS drive are they really noticaaaaaf
<MajorAstr> are ssd drive really noticable in speed or are they hype
<MajorAstr> thinking of getting one for u ubuntu
<nhaines> SSD drives are very fast for random access but not nearly as much of an improvement for streaming.
<MajorAstr> so I won't notice performAnce etc
<bjsnider> you'll notice it
<nhaines> MajorAstr: it is highly dependant on what you're doing.
<nhaines> Bootup should be quite faster, though.
<bjsnider> ubuntu is already pretty fast though
<MajorAstr> like dual channel ram looks Impressive on papaer but in real world nothing there
<MajorAstr> yes ubunntu boots really fast really big diffence over win xp
<bjsnider> dual channel ram is noticeably faster than single channel
<MajorAstr> I can't tell the diffence
<MajorAstr> on papaer duL channel looks impressive
<MajorAstr> buy in real world nothing there
<bjsnider> now we have triple channel
<bjsnider> with certain core i7s
<MajorAstr> tripple channel who
<bjsnider> triple channel ram
<MajorAstr> interesting
<bjsnider> with the lga 1366 chipset
<MajorAstr> how does that work
<MajorAstr> faster in real world
<bjsnider> but all of those boards are at least $200, and then there's the pricey core i7 cpu on top of that
<MajorAstr> tell me about office in Lucid
<bjsnider> the benchmarks i've seen on phoronix are right up off the top of the charts
<MajorAstr> does this mean windows ssoftware will be porter to linuxl
<MajorAstr> is it pricey
 * duffydack snuggles his i7 lappie
<Jaymac> anyone know how to edit the 05_debian_theme file that ships with lucid so I can set a grub image? can't get update-grub to find my background image
<Majorastro> alright found a faster download mirrior
<Mark___> I am trying to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu however whr
<Mark___> When i turn on my pc it boots right into linux
<Mark___> I do not see a grub menu to select oses
<Majorastro> that is not good
<ZykoticK9> Mark___, hold shift before grub to get the menu
<Mark___> So right when the computer turns on?
<Mark___> Uh oh
<ZykoticK9> Mark___, yes.  but i kinda doubt your win7 is going to be listed if it's booting straight to ubuntu.  you'll probably have to do the grub update (perhaps from live cd), see the !grub2 factoid link for help.  good luck.
<Mark___> I only see linux and memtest listed
<Mark___> What grub2 factold link?
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > Mark___
<ubottu> Mark___, please see my private message
<Jaymac> Mark___, that isn't a problem.. just run os-prober
<DG19075> !grub2|Mark___
<ubottu> Mark___: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<litropy> hi, all: how o I update to the daily build?
<litropy> do*
<Majorastro> ok
<robin0800_> litropy: sudo aptitude update then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Majorastro> how is flash
<ZykoticK9> litropy, just keep you system up to date using whatever update you feel comfortable with.  What's really cool, is sometime if you try to report a bug, it will refuse saying packages "such-n-such" needs to be updated first - very clever.
<setuid> Flash works fine
<setuid> 64-bit flash on Lucid here, and it works fine (using the upstream installer, not the broken Ubuntu versioni)
<setuid> That npviewer.bin trash is horrid, takes the system to 100% CPU and 4+ load when idle
<montcalm> I got virtualbox guests to see my usb devices now under lucid.
<red> any samba users present?
<setuid> It does that out  of the box... what did you do any different?
<red> i safe-upgraded today and it rewrote my samba configs
<red> now on a 2nd PC i can mount the share, but can only read/write folders that arent symlinks
<setuid> red, Restore your configs from your backups and restart smbd service
<litropy> has the mounting of other partitions been disabled?
<red> it created automatic backups?
<setuid> No, but you shold have backed up your configs before doing any sort of upgrade
<setuid> SA 101
<red> yes, for all the 400 packets upgrading every 2nd day :P
<setuid> Yes
<montcalm> Before it wasn't working because of the lack of hal.  For some reason now it works after I added myself to the root group.  And hal is present when I do ps ax | grep hald
<red> i've set follow symlinks etc and fixed the new config to resemble the old one to the best of my knowledge
<setuid> There's even a Debian tool to do exactly that, with each upgrade, /etc/ is snapshot into rcs
<red> ah, that i could use
<ZykoticK9> montcalm, did you not have to force the hald to start?  I was using this workaround, does it no longer apply?  http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/virtualbox#TOC-USB-support-with-Lucid
<Obsidian1723-2> I just wanted to say that whoever changed the order of the buttons and also moved them from the right to the left, is on crack.
<Mark___> When I try to run os-prober I get an error ls; cannot access /var/lib/os-prober/mount/boot
<Mark___> Boot no such file or directory
<montcalm> No, I never had to do the hald --daemon=no thing.  It didn't work anyway.
<Mark___> any ideas?
<setuid> red, etckeeper
<robin0800_> Obsidian1723-2: you can move them back
<setuid> red, http://bryan-murdock.blogspot.com/2007/07/put-etc-under-revision-control-with-git.html
<montcalm> I guess I'm lucky I'm blind.  The buttons all sound the same to me no matter where they are. ;-)
<Mark___> hello?
<red> ty
<red> doesnt fix the problem at hand tho hmm
<setuid> Mark___, if someone knows they'll speak up, untio lthen... idle or help others
<red> i set the pc to remote boot now, long chance but..
<red> its quite odd, i set it up exactly  as it were imho, but symlinks under the share arent working
<setuid> red, same host os?
<red> doing ls -l gives access denied and ??? at the rwx etc rights line
<setuid> red, same remote client version? (i.e. you didn't go from Win98 to Windows server 2008, did you?)
<red> lucid on host, jaunty on client
<setuid> red, browsable = yes?
<red> yes
<red> follow symlinks yes, wide symlinks yes, unix extensions no
<setuid> force-user defined?
<red> user / grp forced to "red"
<setuid> Did you make sure the users existed? (smbpasswd)
<red> yup
<red> with -a and then -e to enable
<frekw> Hi! I'm having some trouble with ruby 1.9.1 and rubygems in lucid. I can require rubygems but I can't load any gems. Has anyone experienced this?
<setuid> remove the 'red' user, and re-add
<setuid> restart service smbd, and try again
<frekw> Rubygems is installed from the rubygems site and not the ubuntu package btw.
<red> ill try
<setuid> red, and why aren't you using nfs for this, if it's Linux -> Linux?
<setuid> frekw, If you're not using the Ubuntu package, we can't be much help
<red> setuid: i have a friend that prefers windows
<frekw> setuid: the rubygems1.9.1 package is really really old and won't support lots of rubygems
<frekw> the standard within the ruby community is not to use it.
<red> we do a lot of programming projects together, so he makes an ssh tunnel and mounts samba in his lan
<setuid> red, There's an NFS client for Windows, in the UNIX Services add-on packgae, but point taken.
<red> also nfs is kinda wobbly
<setuid> If misconfigured, NFS can be wobbly, yes.
<red> i have a bad router, so get some disconnects
<red> and it tends to freeze the clientside a lot
<setuid> We run ~900 NFS clients per-filer at work
<setuid> 27 filers, globally
<red> :)
<setuid> Well, you want it to be hard-mounted, hangs are intentional... soft-mount NFS is bad
<red> aye
<red> samba handles the timeouts pretty well
<setuid> red, so what's the problem here? Your two Linux clients can't see each other's exported shared?
<setuid> er, shares?
<red> i can mount the share np, i can touch files but symlinks generate errors
<red> and they worked before the update
<frekw> setuid: i'm using the ruby1.9.1 package tho
<red> but brb, readding the user stuff and retrying once more
<KWierso> I'm having an interesting problem with the Lucid beta. The alternate installer worked fine for me (the LiveCD didn't load), and it looks like everything was installed correctly. But when I boot up, once I get past GRUB, the screen goes blank. If I wait a bit, I can select my username and enter my password through the keyboard, and I can hear the login sounds, but nothing shows on my screen.
<setuid> KWierso, Bad video/fb driver most-likely
<setuid> KWierso, try hitting 'e' and 'e' at the kernel line, add vga=0, and remove the splash/quiet bits
<KWierso> I can choose the recovery mode option in GRUB, and the terminal displays properly
<setuid> recovery uses vga=0 :)
<KWierso> starting X up blanks the screen
<penguin42> KWierso: Let me guess, you've got an NVidia card?
<KWierso> ATI, actually
<underdev> has anyone had success installing the beta version of lucid under virtual box (windows host)
<penguin42> oh, ATI is good for me
<red> ls: cannot access A-DM03: Permission denied
<KWierso> underdev, I got it working on a windows 7 host
<red> d????????? ? ?   ?   ?                ? A-DM03
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-21
<red> @ setuid
<KWierso> installing the guest additions screwed it up, though
<underdev> it loads, gives me the option to install ubuntu, and just idles
<red> so weird >:/
<KWierso> underdev, try the alternate installer
<underdev> KWierso: did it boot as a live disk, and you installed there
<underdev> okay, good idea
<montcalm> Is there a debootstrap-like too for ubuntu?
<penguin42> montcalm: debootstrap should work in principal
<montcalm> I've tried using it, but I can't figure out what would constitude a "base system" under ubuntu.
<montcalm> what packages
<penguin42> montcalm: Similar to debian, but if you then add ubuntu-desktop you should get all the gui goodness
<Majorastro> anybody know a good free iso burner for win xp
<Mark___> img burn
<montcalm> I used to use a cracked nero. ;-)
<Mark___> When I try to run os-prober I get an error ls; cannot access /var/lib/os-prober/mount/boot
<bcj> Has anyone else had problems installing Ubuntu 10.4 beta1 on VirtualBox?
<penguin42> underdev just asked the same question
<Mark___> so no one knows what's causing my issue
<montcalm> I should give it a try.  Wat happens?  Does it hang?
<bcj> underdev: What are your symptoms?  When selecting any option from the menu on the install CD I just get a (non-flashing) cursor in the top left and nothing happens.
<marginoferror> bcj, yes, I know what your problem is
<bcj> marginoferror: ?
<marginoferror> The package of virtualbox that ships with 9.10 will not boot beta1 without the acpi=off/noapic flags
<nhaines> Majorastro: Infra Recorder is a Free Software burner in Windows.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<marginoferror> When you boot, enable those boot flags and it will work fine
<marginoferror> Or, update your virtualbox package somehow
<bcj> marginoferror: Cheers
<marginoferror> =)
<CharbeL> i tried pidgin, empathy and kopete and i still can't connect to yahoo can anyone help ???
<Mark___> Hello can someone help if not can you direct me to someone who can
<marginoferror> CharbeL, pidgin works fine for me
<marginoferror> CharbeL, what fails specifically
<Mark___> HELLO
<marginoferror> Mark___, I wasn't here for your explanation, what is the problem?
<KWierso> okay, so vga=0 didn't work. Screen was still blank.
<CharbeL> i donno marginoferror
<Mark___> When I try to run os-prober I get an error ls; cannot access /var/lib/os-prober/mount/boot
<CharbeL> do i have to use the default server for yahoo ? (scsa.msg.yahoo.com)
<CharbeL> with port 5050
<marginoferror> Mark___, I don't know what os-prober does =x
<marginoferror> CharbeL, it worked for me without changing any of the default settings, including port 5050
 * penguin42 is guessing it's trying to mount directoris and figure out what's on the machine - but is having a problem mounting his /boot
 * penguin42 notes this is a guess
<Mark___> Probes the os I guess
<Mark___> grub menu won't load brings me right into ubuntu
<penguin42> Mark___: So, tell me about your machine
<CharbeL> ok marginoferror
<marginoferror> Hmm
<CharbeL> thx
<alex_mayorga> Any Mozilla Minefield nightly testers around?
<marginoferror> Grub menu worked fine for me.  I installed Ubuntu after Windows XP and it properly loads and gives me an option to load XP
<marginoferror> CharbeL, good luck
<CharbeL> ty
<KWierso> alex_mayorga, I run minefield on Windows
<alex_mayorga> KWierso: me too, at work, but at home I only have ubuntu and wanted to jump in too
<Mark___> What do u want to know penguin42
<penguin42> Mark___: Well, what OS is actually installed on it? Anything unusual about it?
<bcj> marginoferror: Turning off ACPI seems to have worked - thanks.
<coppro> [16:37:37]	<coppro>	How do I report bugs on KDE? Trying apport-bug gives me a cryptic error about sudo
<Mark___> Ubuntu 10.4 beta 1
<Pici> ubuntu-bug $something
<penguin42> Mark___: OK, that the only thing installed there? How's it partitioned?
<Pici> coppro: ^
<coppro> Pici: same error
<Pici> coppro: What error are you getting exactly?
<coppro> "This is expected as there is no "tty" allocated when running commands directly via ssh. Adding the "-t" flag will allocate a tty and prevent sudo from echoing the password."
<Pici> What command are you ruinning exactly?
<coppro> 'ubuntu-bug' or 'apport-bug' (both have the same interface and result)
<KWierso> coppro, try "ubuntu-bug -t $something"
<coppro> apport-kde: error: no such option: -t
<penguin42> coppro: Try running sudo -s  and then doing it in that shell
<coppro> penguin42: Same error, but I've discovered if I specify a package on the command line it works
<coppro> so the issue is in the GUI selector
<coppro> I'm filing a bug for that too
<setuid> crimsun, You still about?
<penguin42> coppro: It's always a pain when you have to file a bug about filing a bug!
<Mark___> I don't have a grub menu.list file
<coppro> yes indeed
<Pici> I didn't know until right now that it even gave you a little menu, I've always use ubuntu-bug packagename
<KWierso> setuid, any other ideas for getting my screen to display, other than setting vga=0? That didn't work.
<Xgates> so with the beta1 out should the boot up times be pretty fast? On my lappy it took 38 secs from grub to desktop, just wondering...
<setuid> KWierso, You need to fix whatever the X driver is that is trying to load... the way to do that, is to get X to stop loading, and configure it from the CLI
<penguin42> Xgates: The aim is for it to be fast - I don't know what the exact goals were and when it's supposed to happen though
<setuid> So just do that, and chmod 000 /etc/init.d/gdm and let it drop to a shell, then reconfigure
<Xgates> somewhere I was reading 10 secs. but not sure when we should see something in the testing phase...
<red> setuid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/542005
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 542005 in samba "faulty symlinks on mounted samba volumes" [Undecided,New]
<red> seemms im not the only one
<red> 1,5 hours of trying  enuff :p
<KWierso> not really sure how to configure X
<red> ill revert to upnp streaming for bedroom media meanwhile x)
<Mark___> Please need help
<Resistol> Anyone try 10.04 on a toshiba a135?
<Resistol> How has 10.04 been working in general?
<KWierso> it worked great for me in a virtualbox vm
<Xgates> nope but I'm running it on a emachines e627 lappy, runs quite nice
<KWierso> until I tried installing guest additions
<frekw> Resistol: except for some issues with ruby and gnome-panel it's been wonderful from me
<setuid> red, Here's how I do it: http://blog.gnu-designs.com/yak-shaving-with-my-music-and-media-collection
<frekw> pretty much switched completely from OSX to 10.04
<KWierso> and I assume it works fine installed directly on my machine, other than it not displaying anything
<Xgates> I sure they are really going to give this thing a big cosmetic change over, themes, wallpapers, etc... so far not looking to bad....
<Xgates> I sure hope they....
<setuid> They need less eye-candy and more function
<setuid> Put back the features they ripped out for the oohs-and-aaahs
<penguin42> Resistol: my karmic machine is an A100, I've not tried upgrading that one yet
<Xgates> I don't mean Compiz crap LOL... just decent themes and wallpaper with some basics...
<_iTroll> hey guys, I'm trying out a 2.6.33 kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ on karmic.  The latest kernel seems to be missing the aufs module which I need. Any ideas?
<setuid> I've been running sawfish for about 9 years, hardly anyone uses it, but there isn't a single window manager out there that beats it in features or flexibiolty
<setuid> _iTroll, Build it from source... Hang on, I have a blog post on how to do that
<Xgates> sawfish LOL
<_iTroll> setuid: that would be awesome
<setuid> _iTroll, http://blog.gnu-designs.com/building-custom-kernels-for-ubuntu
<Xgates> that should be called dustfish by now hehe ;p
<setuid> _iTroll, it's easy, and it uses the same dpkg mechanism
<setuid> Xgates, Nothing out there can replace it yet, so I stay with it
<setuid> xfwm is close, but still missing a lot of things that sawfish does out of the box
<KWierso> so setuid, I'm not really sure what I need to do to get X reconfigured properly?
<Xgates> setuid: you know I really didn't know that sawfish was still in active dev LOL...
<_iTroll> setuid: great post, will try that.  Do you know if aufs is in mainline?
<DanaG> I stick with Compiz.  I've tweaked it to be snazzy, but not excessive.
<DanaG> Excessive would be "burning windows"... that one is ridiculous.
<KWierso> I wish I had a display manager :(
<Xgates> setuid: so what's sawfish giving you that you need that you can't find in other wm?
<KWierso> guess I'll go try to fix X
<Xgates> setuid: are you running sawfish in Lucid right now?
<jezipoo> hi
<setuid> Xgates, yes
<setuid> Xgates, sawfish with the zen theme (no titlebars, no window frames, no icons on the desktop, no docks, warfs or window bars/menus)
<Xgates> did you open gconf-editor; navigate to /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager and set the value to "sawfish".
<Xgates> setuid: look up :)
<DanaG> argh, every time I start gnome-mplayer, it sets its volume to like 10%.
<CharbeL> marginoferror, it says error message : 1- lookup name has failed
<Mark___> How do I add windows 7 to grub.CDs
<Mark___> grub.CDs
<Mark___> .cfs
<Mark___> stupid iPhone
<Mark___> .cfg
<Jaymac> Mark___, have you tried: sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub2
<Xgates> I hope Ubuntu Dev is adding these mplayer patches:
<Xgates> http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/mplayer-vaapi/
<Mark___> Trying that now Jaymac
<Mark___> it just reboots the pc
<Mark___> what do I do now
<Xgates> sheesh when is mplayer ever going to release a final version, they have been on 1.0 for like 4 years
<Jaymac> it should pick up win
<Jaymac> in grub
<Mark___> it does
<Mark___> I select it and the pc reboots
<setuid> Xgates, to change my wm? I set it ~9+ years ago, and never touched it again... when I move systems, I move $HOME with me, and so the preference follows.
<setuid> It is probably buried in gconf's registry or in ~/.Xdefaults
<Mark___> onlys happends with 64bit version of 7
<setuid> I can't check right now because I'm fixing that very system
<Xgates> setuid: ok
<setuid> Last night's Lucid update truncated a few hundred libs/binaries, rendering the machine unbootable
<Xgates> I'll reboot and see if that gconf setting did it for me
<Xgates> brb
<penguin42> setuid: How's that recovery going?
<setuid> You don't need to reboot
<setuid> penguin42, So far, so good.. we'll see when the 'apt-get -f install' completes
<setuid> There were about 1,300 ;packages to "fix"
<longcat> oh gnome is now fixed?  I was just about to say that the window close/resize icons are on the wrong size, and when i log into xdm, i get an xterm - gnome-session doesnt run
<Mark___> it's a bug with grub 2
<setuid> Mark___, What is?
<Mark___> when you update grub to see windows 7 you get a infinet reboot everytime u select 7
<setuid> Why would grub include a boot option for Windows 7?
<longcat> why not?
<setuid> Because not everyone who runs grub, is dual-booting to a Microsoft OS
<Mark___> so they should still fix the bug
<MindVirus> I don't understand.
<penguin42> Mark___: You're right it should add an item for your existing windows install and boot it - did you go through the automated options or did you hand select partitioning?
<MindVirus> I'm running update-manager -d and it starts the upgrade to 10.04.
<MindVirus> Then it disappears.
<MindVirus> Without even saying anything.
<MindVirus> No notice of any closing.
<Mark___> What do u mean penguin42
<penguin42> Mark___: When you installed ubuntu how did you tell it to partition the disk and leave Windows alone?
<Mark___> oh automatic
<penguin42> right
<setuid> penguin42, Success... sort-of
<setuid> 46540 frames in 5.0 seconds
<setuid> 46117 frames in 5.0 seconds
<setuid> Nvidia driver is working, my user data isn't missing, and all I need to do is pick through some of the truncated (non-essential for booting) libs and reinstall them
<setuid> dpkg -l | tail -n+6 | grep -v ^ii | wc -l
<setuid> 28
<setuid> Only 28 damaged out of 1,388 packages... easy to fix
<setuid> hrm, something force-upgraded my gdm and grub on me... I purposely kept them back at grub (v1) and gdm (v2.20)... now I have to go fixing all of that. ugh.
<dylan-m> Anyone here happen to know if the software-center reviews / ratings feature is going to land for Lucid?
<penguin42> setuid: Well you're entire package system was pretty broken
<setuid> Yeah, whatever last night's upgrade did, smoked quite a bit
 * dylan-m wrong in the wrong channel. Blushes and hides somewhere :)
<setuid> Still getting some python package crashing/tossing, but it's not important
<penguin42> setuid: I don't think it was the upgrade itself that smoked it, I think it was the fact that you got a kernel crash just as it was doing it
<setuid> No, just the oppoisite
<setuid> Everthing was working fine, as it has been for years, then last night I upgraded, something in the upgrade (while unpacking 'menu') hard-locked the system, I rebooted, and when it tried to boot, the kernel (any kernel) would crash and dump, trying to mount /
<setuid> Now I realize, it was because most of the files in /usr/bin and /lib/ were truncated to 0 bytes
<Wutzan> Hey guys, does anyone get this problem when loading off the live cd after a bit on the new boto screen it gives this error: "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" and it completely stops loading. Any ideas?
<setuid> That wasn't something my system decided to do on its own, it was something that was caused by that upgrade and subsequent hard lockup
<setuid> Wutzan, bad burn
<Wutzan> setuid: Okay, I will reburn it then. Thanks, hopefully that is what caused it.
<setuid> verify the burn after you're done
<pPiter1> Hi there! Please, may I ask for some help?
<setuid> pPiter1, You just did...
<Wutzan> setuid: Funny thing is that I did varify it, but it still gives that error.
<setuid> Wutzan, tried booting in non-X mode?
<Wutzan> Nope, before I try that, I'll try a new cd.
<pPiter1> I`ve just encountered a problem, which is figured here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=e1ddc145e614dc179938aa4b6d62ea87&t=1374178  , but updating GRUB does not fix the problem... Can i do anything, or it is time to backup /home?
<hunt> Hi, I use kubuntu 10.04 and I do not get sound in flash in any browser, can someone confirm this?
<JontheEchidna> works for me (tm)
<penguin42> hmm bed
<markd25> how do i find out the name of my hard drive
<markd25> like dev/etc?
<hunt> In Ubuntu 10.04 it works for me too, I installed Kubuntu 10.04 just a few days ago and I tried it with konqueror, rekonq and google chrome...
<markd25> hello??
<hunt> markd25: of your partition or of your hard drive?
<markd25> yes
<markd25> you know /dev/ whatever it is
<underdev> just got lucid alt running on virtual box
<underdev> i miss the orange :)
<underdev> has anyone got the guest additions working?
<hunt> markd25: yes and I asked you wether you want to know it of your hard drive or of your partition
<cozziemoto> well I was a happy man for about a day.. first time in a very long time...my logitech web cam worked without a glitch...  now after the update no web cam :) i sure hope this works after release,,but I am not going to hold my breathe lol
<markd25> partition
<MindVirus> I'm running update-manager -d and it starts the upgrade to 10.04 but closes without any notice. Pleas help.
<MindVirus> *Please
<hunt> markd25: try the new disk tool, should be under system somewhere
<underdev> w00t, guest additions installing after reboot :)
<markd25> @hunt found it using fdisk
<MindVirus> Any advice?
<markd25> @hunt any idea why when i select windows 7 it reboots my pc
<underdev> MindVirus: sorry, never upgraded from version to version before
<MindVirus> underdev: No problem.
<MindVirus> Does anyone have any idea?\
<underdev> NOOOOOO!  DON'T PUT THE WINDOW CONTROLS ON THE LEFT!!!!
<underdev> geez
<MindVirus> underdev: You can change it.
<hunt> markd25: when you select windows 7 where?
<markd25> @hunt at grub menu
<underdev> rt, but i know that.  my mom won't.
<coachj> is there a chance the alternate cd will work when the beta1 gives the init error?
<underdev> 9.10 was so good, i feared 10.04
<coachj> zash u here?
<zash> coachj: mhm
<hunt> markd25: it doesnt boot into windows, but it reboots?
<markd25> @hunt yes
<coachj> zash: did u try the alternate cd
<underdev> coachj: yes, it's possible.  i couldn't install through desktop, but alt worked
<markd25> @hunt its a known bug with grub 2
<coachj> underdev: thks
<hunt> markd25: really? did never occur to me...
<zash> coachj: yes, but it just silently stoped at the bootscreen after a while (:
<underdev> coachj: i don't know if it will fix your specific issue, but it fixed mine :)
<coachj> underdev: the live cd hangs
<underdev> coachj: yup, that's what was happening to me
<hunt> So does anyone know something about my flash issue, or does anyone have any suggestions?
<underdev> coachj: go alt
<coachj> underdev: burning now. did you have to change setting etc..
<zash> coachj: after successful install that is.
<ChogyDan> hunt: not being able to boot windows is a flash issue?
<zash> not being able to boot windows is a feature, not a bug ;)
<hunt> ChogyDan: no, earlier I explained, that I dont have sound in kubuntu 10.04 in flash...
<ChogyDan> o, I don't use kubuntu
<underdev> okay, i looked in System->preferences->appearences, and i don't see an easy way to move the windows controls to the left like god and nature intended
<Blue11> under
<ChogyDan> underdev: talk to Some_Person
<Blue11> underdev: easy
<Blue11> underdev: http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<_iTroll> guys, i am seriously confused.  In the 2.6.33 kernel package from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ there appears to be on config option for aufs or unionfs, what gives?
<_iTroll> no config option*
<underdev> Blue11: right, sorry.  "let me google that for you"
<underdev> i'm just freaking out
<ChogyDan> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Blue11> underdev: well that worked for me.
<ChogyDan> underdev: https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/light-themes
<underdev> im sure my cries for a "classic" look-and-feel option under preferences would go ignored.
<underdev> this sux guys
<underdev> this is my worst fears realized
<Blue11> how so?
<underdev> i found, and i admit this is opinion here, that ubuntu 9.10 was desktop linux realized and refined
<underdev> i talk it up everywhere i go
<maco> underdev: try kubuntu ;-)
<maco> easy to get the window manager theme to look how you want with kde
<underdev> maco: i have, and prefer gnome
<maco> underdev: which version?
 * maco hated kde3
<underdev> the menuing system on kde has too much indirection, for instance
<underdev> kubuntu 9.10
<Blue11> underdev: well I haven't used kde since 3.5 they seem to have broke it in 4.0
<underdev> and i don't think a stock gnome is better than ubuntu desktop
<underdev> that's the thing
<Blue11> i don't know what you mean
<maco> indirection? click the K, type the name of the program you want
<hunt> Ok I believe the flashissue might somehow be related to pulseaudio, when I set my default playback device to pulseaudio, I dont get any sound at all, wasnt it somehow that flash needs pulseaudio or something like that?
<underdev> the applcations/places/system set up is incredibly intuitive to me
<nigelb> maco: spreading kde love? ;)
<maco> nigelb: aye ;-)
<nigelb> I should probably spread gnome love then :p
<underdev> maco: i don't hate kde, btw, and use many kde apps under gnome
<ShermanBoyd> I think the ubuntu-xen-server package is broken in Lucid
<hunt> I hate kubuntu for being so buggy ):
<maco> underdev: well applications is the same, and "computer" tab is places, and then there's "system settings" which is like the gnome control panel...shows you all the stuff thatd go in "system" anyway
 * MTecknology considers upgrading some servers to 10.04....
<hunt> Anyone out there who has sound in flash in kubuntu in konqueror, rekonq or google chrome?
<underdev> hmm, not quite how i remember it, might have to install kde desktop and take another look
<maco> hunt: i think theres another package you need to use flash with konq, but i forget what
<underdev> i did like the "control panel" in kde
<ShermanBoyd> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ShermanBoyd> ubuntu-xen-server: Depends: xen-tools but it is not installable
<ShermanBoyd> E: Broken packages
<hunt> maco: well flash works well, just no sound... also, consider that I use 64bit
<ShermanBoyd> is this a Lucid bug?
<maco> ShermanBoyd: it likely means the repositories are mid-update
<maco> ShermanBoyd: wait a few hours or days and try again
<maco> hunt: yeah for sound i mean
<ShermanBoyd> maco:  Thanks
<hunt> maco: hm and that could be?
<maco> hunt: im not sure. i thought the package ended in -extra...
<hunt> maco: kubuntu-restricted-extras? that should pull it, but it is intsalled
<underdev> oh well, no more out-of-the-box happy from any OS...
<underdev> karmic, i will remember you well...
<underdev> you and NeXTSTEP, and... that's it
<cozziemoto> msg nickserv register delsignore cozirc@gmail.com
<Blue11> oopsi
<Blue11> i think you might need a / infront of that
<cozziemoto> damn
<Blue11> been there, done that!
<cozziemoto> Blue11,  ok everyone ignore that lol
<cozziemoto> it never happened
<underdev> cozziemoto: enjoy your viagra spem :)
<underdev> spam*
<Blue11> heh
<Blue11> i love it when people forward email along with like 150 other people, and you have a list of all the people on their spam email listing - -
<ShermanBoyd> Blue11: ino ino , BCC peeps
<cozziemoto> Blue11,  ok got the email lol
<cozziemoto> Blue11,  but I changed passwords
<Blue11> LOL!  spam for the day.
<Blue11> so were you around yesterday when the developers broke gnome?
<underdev> geez, openjdk too
<cozziemoto> Blue11,  who me?
<Blue11> cozziemoto: yeah --
<underdev> cononical, you are KILLING me here
<cozziemoto> Blue11,  no what happened???
<DanaG> hmm, it seems like consolekit and rtkit and all that aren't designed for remotely-accessible systems.
<DanaG> Or rather, the default settings aren't.
<Blue11> cozziemoto: well the desktop would come up, with no taskbar, or desk icons
<cozziemoto> Blue11,  oh geez
<cozziemoto> Blue11,  seen that in the past lol
<Blue11> cozziemoto: fortuneatly I still had terminal - so I wasn't totally lost
<cozziemoto> Blue11,  that's cool
<cozziemoto> I just hope my web cam works on release day :)
<underdev> they are really making an effort to kill the classic ubuntu lnf, not even an orange background installed by default?
<DanaG> in fact, dbus is totally denying connection.
<underdev> did it suck?
<DanaG> "connection refused"
<underdev> was it really that bad
<underdev> i liked it
<underdev> i thought it was the bees knees
<underdev> and there is no going back
<robin0800> Blue11: what is realy strange about that is that was the beta 1 cd so who the hell tested it and let it through
<underdev> i not trying to b****, but im in mourning here
<DanaG> orange and purple together CAN look good... but this default background looks like puke.
<coz_> DanaG,  lol
<DanaG> http://images.flowers.vg/1024x768/pansy-orange-purple.jpg
<DanaG> http://images.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&client=firefox&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&tbs=isch:1&q=orange+violet&sa=N&start=20&ndsp=20
<Blue11> underdev what is the problem?
<coz_> DanaG,   that vilot is nice but i would never have something like that on the desktop
<coz_> violet
<underdev> aestetics, usibility, continuity
<DanaG> check out even the win7 default backgrounds.
<coz_> DanaG,  well I have "never" liked windows backgrounds lol  I used to put old mac wallpapers on windows :)
<DanaG> http://elliottback.com/wp/windows-7-wallpaper/
<coz_> DanaG,  here is an old mac wallpaper I like   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/Quantum%20Foam2.tif
<Blue11> yeah I miss the old crap stained carpet in ubuntu
<underdev> i've been working on my bash-fu, i should probably try making a classic lnf script
<DanaG> here's my flaming-red wallpaper: http://elite5472.deviantart.com/art/Shana-Wallpaper-Anime-84661963
<underdev> with a couple windows open, the purple desktop icon on the left, and a strip of pink on the right is profoundly ugly
<coz_> eeewww  anime  lol
<underdev> "show desktop" icon, i mena
<DanaG> Purple showdesktop... yeah.
<Blue11> underdev: what do you mean?
<underdev> Blue11: default install ubuntu 10.04.  There is a garish show desktop on the bottom left corner, and a.. wuzzit called.. i can't remember the graphic arts term, but on the far left of the window is a transition from purple to pink.
<underdev> far right, i mean
<Blue11> underdev: so change it, not stuck with it. I hated it, I changed it.
<tcsoccerman> does ipod touch and iphone truely work for lucid yet?
<underdev> rt
<Blue11> underdev: didn't like the button layout, so I changed that too.
<underdev> rt.
<Blue11> tcsoccerman: dunno but my sansa mp3 players works keen! (and look ma, NO drm!)
<KB1JWQ> DUmb Unbutu question: Why does ctrl-alt-backspace not restart ?
<KB1JWQ> X*
<underdev> which brings ubuntu, as a desktop experience, many steps backwards
<underdev> its just another god awful linux desktop
<tcsoccerman> Blue11> i can't say i like drm, apple, or any of their marketing evils, but i do love the ipod touch.
<underdev> a lot of goodness beneath the covers... but damn, those covers...
<KB1JWQ> tcsoccerman: Indeed.
<Blue11> underdev: there are many guis try another == somepeople like KDE you are not stuck with gnome
<underdev> rt.
<Blue11> tcsoccerman: one thing for sure apple will NEVER make the max ipad!
<underdev> this is all classic linux on the desktop shpeil, though
<tcsoccerman> what do you mean by the "max ipad"
<Blue11> tcsoccerman: maxipad
<underdev> i have been able to go around saying, "OMG, karmic koala, you will freakin' love it"
<underdev> its not the linux you remember from 1999
<underdev> this is man, this is
<Blue11> underdev: I switched from SuSE to ubuntu -- I prefer SuSE but novell is on the skids.
<tcsoccerman> suse seemed old looking on the ui to me
<tcsoccerman> i like the more modern look of ubuntu.
<underdev> rt, sure.  there was just so many tasteful choices in karmic, so much worked together synergisticly
<underdev> its like a good programming language, its not just the feature set, its how they work together...
<hunt> I dont think it is that bad, sure there are some things that dont fit, but it's still beta and it is the first release
<underdev> its the aesthetic experience in total
<underdev> hunt: i doubt these poor choices are going to change during beta.  This is cononicals new direction... and it sux
<underdev> imho
<Blue11> underdev: but they give you the power to change things so it suits you -- so I don't really care - okay so they distribute it with buttons on the left (which I hate) so I switch it back.
<hunt> Blue11: you dont know if they'll gonna do that, its been said that it stays like this during beta, so it might be reverted in final
<ubuntu_> ok, I installed the latest lucid and updated, and cannot for the life of me get a gnome desktop to work now
<Blue11> ubuntu_ yeah known problem need to get today's updates
<underdev> Blue11: rt.  uhm, i would put myself into the "intermediate" level user category.  So I *can* tweak a bunch of stuff.  I know the problems with openjdk, so can kill it and install the sun package, stuff like that.
<underdev> its not going to stop me from using it.
<underdev> probably.
<ubuntu_> Blue11: ok, how can I get connected via the terminal?
<Blue11> underdev: yeha I am intermediate as well -- http://www.pkill-9.com is my help site
<ubuntu_> Blue11: when I boot up, I have no gui, so I switch to an alt tty, and can run commandline, but ifup ath0 is not longer working
<Blue11> ubuntu_: ctrl+alt+f1 will put you at the terminal mode
<Blue11> ubuntu_: eth0?
<underdev> but i was really believing that we were looking at the third major desktop OS here.  and now it just feels like another distro.  Esp the radical change in controversial directions.  Totally different lnf, which i am certain they know is going to turn a bunch of people off.
<ubuntu_> Blue11: no, I'm wireless, but it seemed like ifup was no longer even working, didn't they change that a while ago?
<Blue11> underdev: well the aesthetics can be changed --
<underdev> rt.  that is true for any distro
<robin0800> KB1JWQ: you have to set it up
<Blue11> ubuntu_: I do remember a problem with them, but I don't remember the solution - I am running 9.10 on my netbook atm
<ubuntu_> Blue11: I mean the way to get network up, I was thinking it was dhcp something or something?
<ubuntu_> Blue11: ok, thanks
<Blue11> ubunutu_ i think it's wlan0 iirc
<ubuntu_> does anyone know how to bring up the network from command line?
<DanaG> that is so weird... it'll play smoothly... and then go broken-up, and then go smooth again.
<underdev> oh well, i am the Charlie Brown of OSes.  Farewell, my sweet love...
<ubuntu_> Blue11: hmm, it isn't the interface that I have a prob with, it is the actual command.
<DanaG> er, wrong channel.
<tcsoccerman> has anybody here used monodevelop?
<ubuntu_> hmm, no one knows the command to bring up the network when in a tty??
<Blue11> ubuntu_: I think it's sudo ifup eth0 (or wlan0 if wireless)
<ubuntu_> Blue11: ifup, so they didn't change it?  I was thinking it was different, perhaps it was a different distro.
<Blue11> ubuntu_: i know that ifconfig -a shows the status of all devices
<ubuntu_> Blue11: yep, just remembered that on, and you are right, my wireless changed, always was ath0, and now it is wlan0, lol, thanks
<Blue11> ubuntu_: welcome owe me a coffee!
<ubuntu_> Blue11: ok, I just tried, it to see if it works on livecd, and says, ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<Blue11> ubuntu_: i've had some problems with livecd -- YMMV (your mileage may vary)
<ubuntu_> Blue11:ok, I guess I can chroot in and update since I'm in livecd anyhow,
<ubuntu_> at least I'm connected
<Blue11> okay good luck
<ubuntu_> thanks
<Steil> Dumb: Forgetting to clear your browser cache. Dumber: Calling in IT guy to upgrade your computer. Fark: IT guy's mom gets you arrested on child porn rap. Happy ending: Supreme Court tells cops to suck it
<DanaG> off-topic.
<DanaG> (and not really a fun amusing off-topic.)
<Blue11> indeed
<ubuntu_> agreed
<DG190751> seconded
<allquixotic> Does anyone know how to install fglrx 10.4a on Lucid beta? I did a full-upgrade from 9.10 and have never installed fglrx through the package manager before. I tried the "Hardware Drivers" app but it didn't find any drivers to use.
<Blue11> here was dinner:  http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3617260&l=7ba6165ed1&id=584367747
<Blue11> but that's off topic too
<DanaG> yeah, but not "bad" off-topic. =þ
<DanaG> dang, now I'm hungry.
<allquixotic> I'm a vegetarian and find that image repulsive... :-&
<bjsnider> DanaG, what plays smoothly, then broken up, then smoothly again?
<Blue11> allquixotic: well I'm not and I don't
<DanaG> Streaming pulseaudio over the netgear wifi usb stick.
<DanaG> It's netgear fail.
<DanaG> iperf on client:  0.0-61.4 sec  9.40 MBytes  1.28 Mbits/sec
<DanaG> iperf on server:  0.0-65.8 sec  9.40 MBytes  1.20 Mbits/sec
<DanaG> I wonder why they show a difference.
<Wutzan> Hey, can anyone do a md5 check on their .iso for Kubuntu 10.04 beta 1 32 bit iso? I've downloaded the iso twice, and it's telling me the wrong md5 checksum.
<bjsnider> i never got pulse streaming to work on wifi because of excessive bandwidth requirements
<Blue11> bjsnider: sorry not running kubuntu
<bjsnider> what?
<ubuntu_> Blue11: I think chrooting in was easier than trying to get the network up in tty, I wish I had thought of that sooner
<DanaG> bjsnider: for me, it's not a PulseAudio issue... its a "netgear fail" issue.
<Blue11> ubuntu_: that's a new one on me - I;ll have to remember thanks
<DanaG> going iwlagn -> router -> ethernet -> beagleboard works fine. =þ
<ubuntu_> Blue11: well, you still have to go through the trouble of booting livecd, but since I couldn't remember how to get the network up, I was already booting livecd
<allquixotic> Wutzan: 17cfc5ae866b12f7fc64719a01c7a3e8
<allquixotic> from http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-10.04-beta1-desktop-i386.iso
<allquixotic> which seems to agree with the MD5SUM file in the repository
<Wutzan> Same as me, okay good. Thanks. My problem however is that I get "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" when trying to boot the live cd. I thought it was the cd, so I changed it and reburned; same thing, so I thought it might've been the image, but it isn't...
<allquixotic> Wutzan: use a CD burning utility that can do a "verify" step (basically, compute some MD5 or SHA sum on the .iso and on the contents of the CD) and make sure it matches
<Blue11> Wutzan: iirc there is a way to check the cd when you boot up...
<allquixotic> that way you can be *sure* it's not the CD
<Wutzan> I verified the image, and it says it's correct
<Wutzan> On the cd
<allquixotic> if your .iso's image matches and the CD matches, then you have the right bits, the problem is purely technical with the software itself (which is actually more likely since you've tried it so many times now)
<allquixotic> either that or you have one of those lovely CD/DVD drives that reads the wrong bits from the CD, had one of those once
<Wutzan> Well I only varified as a option after it burns, I haven't checked the checksum of the cd, how can I do that?
<allquixotic> are you booting it from the same drive that burnt it?
<ubuntu_> allquixotic: do you have a usb stick? you can create a bootable usb stick pretty easy with ubuntu, saves you the cd too.
<allquixotic> ubuntu_: not me with the problem, it's Wutzan :)
<Wutzan> Yes, the same drive.
<ubuntu_> allquixotic: oops, sorry
<allquixotic> Wutzan: the utility you use to burn it should have a Verify function which will compute the checksum of the CD for you right after it's burnt
<allquixotic> most ISO burners I've used (worth their salt) can do taht
<ubuntu_> Wutzan: do you have a usb stick, you can make a bootable usb stick fairly easy with ubuntu, perhaps would be easier
<Wutzan> I use imgburn, by default it varifies the cd, which is did saying it was good.
<Wutzan> No, I do not have a spare usb stick.
<allquixotic> Wutzan: ok, Imgburn is good, the verify step is reliable enough
<allquixotic> I think it uses MD5 anyway
<allquixotic> so your error
<allquixotic> Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<allquixotic> sounds like an issue with Ubuntu failing to detect your optical media h/w
<Blue11> ubuntu_: here's the recipe I used for a bootable usb stick:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=51
<allquixotic> have you been able to boot a previous version of Ubuntu with the same hardware?
<Wutzan> And this is the frist time I've ever had that error with a linux distro/cd, I've tried many distros of linux on this hardware with the same cds.
<allquixotic> hmm
<allquixotic> Wutzan: what specific make/model of the CD/DVD/BD drive is it?
<Wutzan> I can't figure this one out.
<Blue11> Wutzan: what did you burn the cd with (programme?)
<Wutzan> Hold on, I'll have to find that out.
<Wutzan> imgburn on windows.
<allquixotic> or if you don't know that, but your computer is a pre-fab (manufactured) I can figure it out for you
<Wutzan> It's a custom built computer.
<Blue11> Wutzan: ahh I use nero for windows (also for linux)
<Wutzan> How can I find the model of my cd drive?
<ubuntu_> Blue11: hmm, I just use my Ubuntu machine and go to System, and I think Admin and USB drive creator or something like that, very simple
<allquixotic> Wutzan: from Linux, there are umpteen different utilities to do it depending on your distro... from Windows, the device manager
<ubuntu_> Blue11: oh, looks like he is on a Windows box, I didn't realize that
<Wutzan> Unfortunately, I don't have Linux installed atm =/
<ubuntu_> Wutzan: yes, that is what I was realizing
<allquixotic> Wutzan: Windows Key + Pause, Device Manager, CD/DVD Drives
<Blue11> ubuntu_: no, this creates a bootable device that's installed linux..not the livecd on a usb
<allquixotic> should have some info in there
<ubuntu_> Blue11: oh, right, I generally just use the livecd
<Blue11> ubuntu_: yeah this way I dcan take to any computer and run linux
<ubuntu_> Blue11: right, I don't really have a need for that, but there are the advantages of that.
<Wutzan> Windows says it's "HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10n"
<Blue11> ubuntu_: I used that when I was at my sisters in san antonio - worked very well
<DanaG1> In comparison, using iwlagn to router, then ethernet to beagleboard... gives 20 megabits.
<DanaG1> so yeah, netgear fail.
<Wutzan> Made by LG as it has their logo on the front
<Blue11> ubuntu_: and also at my folks - but they are now running dual boot linux and windows --
<allquixotic> Wutzan: it's a SATA or IDE?
<Wutzan> IDE
<ubuntu_> Blue11: yeah, I don't travel that much, mostly just at home and office, both, Linux.
<ubuntu_> ok, Blue11 I'm out of here, got it updated, time to test it out.
<Blue11> ubuntu_: i don't either my folks are 50 miles away, so I am there about once a month or so
<Blue11> ubuntu_: good luck lawrence of arabia finishe,d so going to watch that
<dodddummy> hmmm, after the last update my micro sd card isn't automounting
<allquixotic> Wutzan: the Ubuntu hardware support pages don't list DVD/CD drives because they are generally implemented using standard-enough interfaces that specific hardware requires only tweaks, if any, to get working...
<allquixotic> it _could_ be your IDE controller not detecting, though
<Wutzan> I figured since no Distro before complained about my drive
<ShawnR> ok, so i updated 9.10 to 10.04 alpha 3, and then when i ran updates earlier today, it told me it could only do a partial update and panel/nautilus did not load.  i found a fix by editing out the first line in nautilus.desktop file, but is there a way to update to get it fixed?
<allquixotic> Wutzan: have you tried Ubuntu 9.10?
<Blue11> ShawnR: they released a bunch of updates today that fixed those -- yeah yesterday I could NOT run nautilus, and not desktop icons.
<Wutzan> Yes, but to make sure I will boot into a previous version of Ubuntu with a old live cd, to varify that the drive works.
<ShawnR> i try running update, but it still says it can only do a partial update, and then it says that all items are up to date
<ShawnR> any way i can force it to update?
<allquixotic> Wutzan: if it works with a previous Ubuntu but not with 10.04, it's a hardware related regression
<allquixotic> Wutzan: it would be great to also get the exact make/model of your motherboard, or if you're using an external IDE controller, the make/model of that
<Wutzan> Okay then, I will try. Brb
<Blue11> allquixotic: yup
<QQi> ShawnR: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Blue11> allquixotic: my netbook will not work with 9.10 netbook remix - had to install the backports to get wireless working.
<ShawnR> i'll try that, thanks QQi
<DanaG1> oh, and the pulseaudio stream itself.. is only 1.6 megabits.
<Blue11> okay I'm off --
<allquixotic> DanaG1: what chipset does that netgear use? Ralink?
<ShawnR> should i go back into my nautilus.desktop file and uncomment the first line?
<DanaG1> rtl8187.
<allquixotic> ahh
<allquixotic> I've had similar consistency/bandwidth issues with Ralink RT3572 but haven't touched a Realtek chip for ... a while :)
<DanaG1> yeah, and if you did touch the thing after heavy use... you'd get literally burned.
<ShawnR> well, thanks for the help (even though i see QQi just left)
<DanaG1> (heavy use under Windows... because the Linux driver can't even reach that point.)
<DanaG1> ... ndiswrapper counts as windows.
<DanaG1> and ndiswrapper on ARM... nope.
<allquixotic> touching the metal part of the USB connector on my Linksys WUSB600N is an "interesting" experience for my fingers :(
<DanaG1> hot, or staticky?
<allquixotic> at least I don't ordinarily have to touch my Radeon HD5970... could probably get third degree burns in seconds from that
<allquixotic> DanaG1: very hot
<DanaG1> ah.
<allquixotic> my room gets sweltering hot after a few hours of running the HD5970 near its TDP of 294W... it's a space heater that doubles as a GPU
<DanaG1> hottest computer I have around was an Athlon XP-M 1.2GHz laptop.  In Windows, idled at 65C and hit 87 at load.  In Linux with dynticks, it idled at 50... still hit 87 at load.  Fan trip point was 75.
<allquixotic> heh, HD5000 series cards can run at like, 120C (I forget the exact figure) and ATI calls that "normal" :)
<DanaG1> I wonder what temperature it takes to cook eggs.  /me goes off to google that.
<DanaG1> oh, and Athlon XP-M 1.2GHz: "critical" temperature is 90 C.
<allquixotic> chips these days are made to sustain hotter temps without any hw damage, although I suppose running it as cool as possible is good for longevity
<Wutzan> Okay so I've successfully booted into Ubuntu 8.10 with this drive, therefor there is a bug or problem in the current beta with my hardware.
<DanaG1> hmm, are they the same physical types of disks?
<allquixotic> Wutzan: can you figure out what your IDE controller is for me? or your motherboard?
<DanaG1> and burned at same speed?
<Wutzan> My Mother board is a ASUS p5k-v
<Wutzan> I don't know the IDE controller or even how to find that out
<allquixotic> I'll find that
<allquixotic> it should be listed in the specs for the board
<allquixotic> looks like you're on ICH9
<allquixotic> which is an extremely standard, well-supported part
<allquixotic> unless ASUS has stripped the SATA controller and put some custom solution in
<allquixotic> s/SATA/IDE
<Wutzan> I don't think that's the case
<allquixotic> Wutzan: lspci | grep -i ide
<Wutzan> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
<allquixotic> rather: lspci -nnvv | grep -i ide
<Wutzan> That
<Wutzan> What's the site where I can paste stuff in?
<allquixotic> when you run it with `lspci -nnvv | grep -i ide' does it give you a PCI vendor/device pair?
<Wutzan> http://pastebin.com/GPxPcH37
<allquixotic> should be something like [xxxx:yyyy]
<allquixotic> hm, that JMicron says AHCI
<allquixotic> so your AHCI (native SATA) is JMicron, but your real IDE controller is Intel
<allquixotic> it would be interesting to see the boot messages
<allquixotic> on 10.04 :(
<allquixotic> I guess the boot messages on 8.10 would suffice, can you pastebin the output of dmesg?
<allquixotic> it might be bigger than your console history, so do this: `dmesg > dmesg.txt'
<allquixotic> and then open dmesg.txt in a text editor (gedit) and paste
<Wutzan> http://pastebin.com/DMjDmJFQ
<allquixotic> Wutzan: looks like http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/ATA_PIIX.html ata_piix kernel module should support it, and CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y is set in config-2.6.32-16-generic (the kernel you're using for 10.04 beta 1)
<git__> i'm getting "unable to enumerate USB device"
<allquixotic> so the problem is lower level than just "the modules you need aren't loaded"
<Wutzan> Okay, so is there anything else I can try?
<allquixotic> it would be great to get dmesg from the 10.04 kernel running on your system, but unless you can install or boot a live disk of Ubuntu, you can't rightly grab that, without writing everything down or something, not practical
<allquixotic> Wutzan: what you could do is get a cheap 2GB USB stick (they go for under $20 USD usually) and write Ubuntu on that
<git__> the gui doesn't show up when I boot lucid beta1 from my usb drive on my T41
<Wutzan> I found a usb stick with a gig on it, perhaps I can use this?
<Pretto> how can i file a bug about messing .desktop files after update?
<Wutzan> Well mp3, but it should do the job
<allquixotic> Wutzan: 1GB is pushing it, I think the last utility I used said it wants 2GB... but there might be a way
<allquixotic> the CD image only needs 700mb but for some reason all the USB utilities want 2GB
<Pretto> this is the second time i lost my desktop session after update
<allquixotic> try it and see :)
<Wutzan> Because it's extracting Ubuntu on it has a actually system I believe, not compressed like a live cd is.
<Wutzan> as a*
<allquixotic> Wutzan: see if it will fit if you use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ to put the Ubuntu 10.04 beta iso onto a USB stick
<Wutzan> Firstly I will boot back into windows, then try this
<allquixotic> yep
<Steil> gu
<Wutzan> Okay, what's the link I need for the usb stick?
<allquixotic> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<allquixotic> just download the (small) unetbootin utility, start it up, point it to your ISO, and point it to your USB stick
<Wutzan> Yes, I've tried this before, I should manage unless it complains about the size
<Wutzan> One thing to note is that the mp3 player isn't made like a usb stick would; It's a hell of a lot slower when transfering files
<allquixotic> Wutzan: as long as it is recognized as a USB mass storage device and your BIOS supports booting from those, we should be ok
<allquixotic> also provided it has enough space...
<Wutzan> Yes, I've booted off of it for other things before.
<Wutzan> Could it poissibly be something with the type of cd it is? Because they're actually dvd's and cheap ones at that, I do have some cd's here, shall I try them as well?
<Wutzan> Though those dvd's have worked with every other distro I've tried
<allquixotic> Wutzan: if the same physical media type has worked before, there's no reason for it to not work with 10.04.
<allquixotic> I'm still thinking something's fishy with the PATA drivers
<allquixotic> and anyway, if your hard disks are on SATA, and SATA works, then you should be able to install from a bootable live USB stick
<allquixotic> which would work around the problem so you can actually test the distro
<allquixotic>  and then you can help debug the actual problem
<Wutzan> Yeah, I'm hoping that this usb drive will be enough
<allquixotic> is unetbootin doing its thing atm?
<Wutzan> Yes, it's currently stuck at the biggest file (filesystem.suashfs), I'm assuming this contains the actual system
<allquixotic> cross your fingers :)
<allquixotic> if unetbootin is really amazingly good then it will write the squashfs "squashed" to your USB disk, and it'll fit under 1GB :)
<Wutzan> Just taking a long time as it's very very slow
<Wutzan> I'm pretty sure all it's doing is copying it as it says the destination is the same file name as it's source
<Muscovy> Just in case anyone's interested, I've done a remake of Ambiance's metacity to put the window control back to their traditional order/location, with artwork "fixes". https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/AmbianceMod
<Wutzan> And the file size is 632 mb
<allquixotic> Wutzan: yeah, unetbootin is smart like that, it just writes the magic boot sector to make it bootable
<Wutzan> There is no way to boot this off a blank partition is there? Copy the file, create a entry into the bootloader saying it's a linux distro and point it at that partition?
<Wutzan> files*
<allquixotic> I'm not sure of a way to do that
<Wutzan> Darn
<KWierso> I've come to the conclusion that I have no clue why I can't get Lucid to display anything. The only things I can get to display are the text-only recovery modes. Ubuntu has loaded, as I hear the login/startup sounds. Just nothing displayed. Anyone have any ideas? I've tried doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, which didn't change anything. I've tried installing the fglrx drivers, but there's...
<KWierso> ...dependency errors I can't figure out how to resolve.
<allquixotic> KWierso: I'm getting the same dep errors, I just installed it manually :|
<coppro> Can anyone else confirm that Amarok doesn't work at all?
<KWierso> any suggestions for getting *anything* to display?
<allquixotic> KWierso: hmm, "Bullet Proof X" should display in low graphics mode when fglrx doesn't work. are you doing a clean install or an upgrade?
<KWierso> clean install
<KWierso> I don't have fglrx installed
<allquixotic> what radeon card?
<KWierso> I'm assuming it's using the open ATI drivers
<KWierso> HD5770
<allquixotic> I don't think 9.10's open source ATI stack works with HD5000 at all, I have a HD5970 and haven't gotten it to do so much as draw a polygon... you need to use VESA to get X
<allquixotic> Vesa or xvfb
<KWierso> how would I do that?
<allquixotic> KWierso: do you know how to change xorg.conf in general?
<KWierso> I know that it doesn't exist by default
<KWierso> *anymore
<KWierso> and kinda what it does
<allquixotic> KWierso: when you boot up, do you get the pulsing Ubuntu logo?
<allquixotic> or is it a static image or similar
<KWierso> If I choose the non-recovery mode option in GRUB, there's a little bit of text at the top of the display, then the screen blanks, and then my monitor times out and shuts off
<allquixotic> hm....
<allquixotic> sounds like KMS doesn't work either
<allquixotic> was gonna suggest using fbdev device but yeah, just try my (awful) instructions at http://tiyukquellmalz.org/blogs/blog5.php but replace fbdev with vesa
<allquixotic> where I say "add the option single" just boot from the recovery console, it does that for you
<allquixotic> that minimal xorg.conf should work if you replace fbdev with vesa
<allquixotic> sounds like HD5000 are going to be completely unsupported OOTB on 10.04, which is a real shame. ah well.
<KWierso> yeah
<KWierso> I just wish it would fallback to something
<allquixotic> well, it's not, so obviously something is very wrong... have you been able to do an update from the CD packages yet?
<KWierso> I go into the recovery console, and can run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<allquixotic> yeah
<KWierso> installed ~200ish packages today
<allquixotic> that didn't help?
<KWierso> from the beta install I did yesterday
<KWierso> nada
<KWierso> installed an updated intel driver
<KWierso> sadly, I do not have intel graphics
<allquixotic> for a possibly informative experience you might try running startx from the recovery console, before you fix your xorg.conf... it might spit out some error messages
<KWierso> startx just blanks the screen like it does when I don't choose the recovery mode
<DanaG> allquixotic: there's a new fglrx out there on launchpad.net
<allquixotic> could help debug why "bullet-proof X" can't take that bullet
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:8.721-0ubuntu3/
<allquixotic> DanaG: yeah, but KWierso has to get to a GUI to install it.. or no?
<DanaG> nope, it's a bunch of debs.
<DanaG> lemme' paste the direct urls to pass to wget.
<DanaG> handy hint: links2 is a good text-mode browser.
<DanaG> allquixotic: what architecture (32, or 64?)
<allquixotic> I have it installed, it works great with a HD5970, but didn't know what packages to install
<KWierso> I'm x64
<allquixotic> DanaG: oh, it's KWierso with the problem :)
<DanaG> ah.
<allquixotic> I just grabbed the .orig, the .diff.gz, patched, and did a manual build of fglrx.ko and manually copied all the files into the directory tree
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:8.721-0ubuntu3/+build/1570405/+files/fglrx_8.721-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<allquixotic> old school style
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:8.721-0ubuntu3/+build/1570405/+files/fglrx-amdcccle_8.721-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<DanaG> use wget on those.
<allquixotic> DanaG: any reason `fglrx' isn't a package in apt according to aptitude search? :)
<coppro> Can anyone else with Kubuntu confirm that Amarok doesn't work?
<DanaG> It's not actually on the repos yet. =þ
<allquixotic> I'm using the -ubuntu1 version and it works fine, apparently -ubuntu{2,3} are just packaging changes
<allquixotic> but I'm using a heavily hacked install anyway, with a custom 2.6.33.1 kernel
<DanaG> ubuntu1 didn't install for me.
<allquixotic> I didn't try the deb
<KWierso> alrighty
<KWierso> time to reboot and try this
<Wutzan> Well the mp3 player appearently doesn't boot, even with unetboot installing the files to it
<allquixotic> Wutzan: :(
<Wutzan> Yeah, I guess I can't figure it out.
<allquixotic> Wutzan: try https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/
<allquixotic> it might have a different process
<Wutzan> I will try
<Wutzan> Says not enough space
<allquixotic> yep
<allquixotic> you need 2GB :(
<Wutzan> Doesn't look like the beta will be on my computer any time soon
<allquixotic> if 9.10 installs, do that and just use update-manager -d
<Wutzan> I could, but I've never liked updating my distros, I've always had problems with it
<allquixotic> resist irrational habit, don't bias a particular method that failed in the past
<allquixotic> I for one upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 without any problems
<allquixotic> the cleaner your install, the better, too
<allquixotic> and my install is extremely dirty
<Wutzan> You're one of the few then I suppose
<abhinav> compiz was broken due to proprietary ATI drivers not being supported yesterday - guess a fix got released
<Linux000> Wutzan: I would say so too, I have never had a distro upgrade go well, from 8.04 to 8.10, etc...
<abhinav> install went on (karmic>->lucid) for quite a while (long download time, 2622 packages). But went well apart from few glitches (gnome, compiz)
<git__> that's my experience with Ubuntu, it's never an upgrade
<Wutzan> It's rare that it works correctly, one thing I've always hated about Ubuntu, or any upgrading distro really
<allquixotic> well, either way, we need to see dmesg from 10.04 booting on your system to get a clue of why your IDE DVD-RAM isn't being recognized properly Wutzan
<Wutzan> I will look for a 9.10 cd
<allquixotic> that it's a chicken and the egg problem doesn't make it easier, but the fact remains, to debug further we need the system to boot on your hardware
<allquixotic> as far as I can see, the only practical options are to upgrade from 9.10, or to buy a 2GB USB stick and use that
<Wutzan> I see a 3rd option, weither it would work or not, I'm not sure
<allquixotic> here's a $12 USD stick that holds 4GB: http://www.amazon.com/HP-v100w-Flash-Drive-P-FD4GBHP100-EF/dp/B0018YHZPA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1269146436&sr=1-3
<Wutzan> Install on a virtual machine, burn the whoel hard drive to a physical hard drive
<allquixotic> haha... wow
<Wutzan> I've done this before
<allquixotic> that -might- work, assuming you don't go do something wacky like install vmware-tools in the VM
<allquixotic> do you have at least two HDDs?
<Wutzan> I will go for as clean as possible
<Wutzan> Yes
<Wutzan> The second hard drive was for installing 10.04
<allquixotic> it sounds like something you could definitely try
<allquixotic> install it in virtualbox or vmware and just copy the disk image over onto the empty disk
<allquixotic> yeah, that has a chance of working... Ubuntu is more resilient to being moved across hardware than other OSes
<allquixotic> except that the menu.lst goes off of UUID
<allquixotic> it won't be able to find the UUID of your virtual hard disk on physical hardware
<HowDoI> menu.lst isn't used in Grub2 though?
<Wutzan> Hmm, I can't rememeber the program I used to burn the image to a hard drive, does anyone know of one?
<allquixotic> HowDoI: it doesn't use menu.lst, but it does use grub.cfg. From my grub.cfg: search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set aa4e22e0-2ba7-4038-a04b-7951d0985ccd
<allquixotic> still using UUID
<allquixotic> Wutzan: depends on what virtual disk format you're using
<Wutzan> It's with vmware
<allquixotic> vmware has a utility that will actually convert a virtual machine into a physical one by transferring it using a nice GUI
<allquixotic> i think it's freeware (closed source) on their website
<allquixotic> I'll go look, and you should do the same
<HowDoI> Does Virtualbox use the same virtual disk image format as VMWare?
<Wutzan> No
<allquixotic> VMware vCenter Converter Standalone says it does "P2V" (Physical to Virtual) but it doesn't say whether it does "V2P" (Virtual to Physical)
<Wutzan> Will try
<HowDoI> Anyone know if the buttons-on-the-left thing has been decided upon yet?
<Dr_Willis> No idea.
<Dr_Willis> THeres the various ubuntu news sites that are covering the 'topic'
<allquixotic> Wutzan: I just tried that and it doesn't support V2P
<allquixotic> Dr_Willis: from Muscovy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/AmbianceMod
<allquixotic> that has the buttons on the right
<HowDoI> Ambiance theme has several other bugs in it though.  I hope they get fixed in time
<Dr_Willis> I fix the bugs.. by using some other theme..
<HowDoI> I won't use the Ambiance theme myself either,  but I bet most people trying out Lucid for the first time might
<allquixotic> Wutzan: does Windows let you "mount" a .vmdk file/
<allquixotic> ?
<Wutzan> I don't think so, but I think I foudn the program I used before
<allquixotic> on VMware workstation 7.0.1 on Ubuntu (for which I have a license) there's a File menu option to mount or unmount virtual disks.
<dante123> hi all, lost my gnome-panel and nautilus....how to fix it???
<allquixotic> if the equivalent exists on Windows, then you just install Ubuntu, power down the VM, mount the virtual disk and use any of umpteen generic "disk copy" utilities (or even Windows' MMC computer management snapin) to do the actual copy
<abhinav> dante123: did you update to the latest version of the packages ?
<abhinav> dante123:  there was a bug till yesterday, got fixed sometime back. Try sudo apt-get update and then upgrade to see if it fixes
<allquixotic> dante123: /join #vmware
<allquixotic> oops
<allquixotic> didn't mean to dante123 that :)
 * abhinav is away: Abhinav|away
<dante123> thanks will try update
 * abhinav is away: breakfast
<dante123> allquixotic, okay running sudo apt-get update....then what do I do?
<Traveler9> hello there, my lynx installation kept on hanging on the splash animation screen, I did the "nomodeset" option, and now i'm stuck with "init : ureadahead-other main process terminated with status 4
<dante123> sudo gdm restart?
<dante123> tried gdm restart, but get another error message.....update did work though
<allquixotic> dante123: after an update you might have to reboot, depending on what packages were updated
<dante123> abhinav and <allquixotic>, should I do anything after sudo apt-get update (like sudo apt-get upgrade)???
<allquixotic> dante123: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<dante123> both commands or just one?
<allquixotic> both, in that order
<dante123> okay doing that...thanks for help btw
<Spaztic_One> What's the current ETA for Lucid?
<Traveler9> any suggestions for the ureadahead terminated with status 4 thingie?
<allquixotic> Traveler9: I get that error on boot-up, but it's not fatal; I am able to do everything without a problem.
<allquixotic> That you're receiving *only* that message suggests you have issues with your graphics stack
<Traveler9> well, it sure is fatal here :(
<dante123> <allquixotic> then do I just reboot when it is all done (currently doing the full-upgrade)
<allquixotic> dante123: Yes, that's the safest way
<Traveler9> well, there is a "could nog write bytes: Broken pipe" after it
<allquixotic> Spaztic_One: check the release schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<dante123> okay, right now I am on another pc with the lucid lynx just prior to the beta1, can I use update manager for this one or do I do the same commands from terminal
<Spaztic_One> I'm getting a 503 from that.
<allquixotic> oddly enough the wiki appears to be down right now, but google's cache of the page from march 19th says Lucid will go live on April 29th
<Spaztic_One> Ah, alright, Thanks
<allquixotic> they usually release as late as possible on the month that the version number is tagged for, to give them time to fix last minute issues
<allquixotic> since it's 10 (2010) 04 (04 = April) they pretty much have to release in April
<allquixotic> they only have April 30th as a slip date if there's a critical issue on the 29th
<Dr_Willis> they can alwyas push it back :)
<allquixotic> Dr_Willis: no, that's Fedora :)
<Spaztic_One> oh, cool. I didn't know that's how the Ubuntu version numbers were broken down / determined.
<Dr_Willis> allquixotic:  Fedora always pushes it back :)
<Dr_Willis> Spaztic_One:  thats a common  thing people never notice..
<allquixotic> Spaztic_One: last two digits of the year, followed by two-digit month numeral starting at 1 for January... every 6 months on the dot
<Dr_Willis> I dont see much Point in the version # system. Why not just use an actual date thats obvious then :)
<allquixotic> 7.04, 7.10, 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, 9.10... haven't you noticed the pattern? :)
<Traveler9> allquixotic: would you reckon, if i installed 9.10 and did an upgrade from withint that version to 10.04, i wouldn't have issues with the ureadahead-halt?
<dante123> okay that worked (although there is quite a delay before I get the panels back)...
<allquixotic> Traveler9: I did an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 and still have ureadahead complaining, but it isn't a showstopper... whatever problem it has isn't slowing me down, it's just a nag message
<dante123> <allquixotic> the pc I am currently on has a whole bunch of updates....should i run them....and will I likely have the same issue on this computer too
<allquixotic> I think you're associating your problem with that message when in fact it's something unrelated
<Dr_Willis> Testing out the always in Beta/changeing version #'s enlightment 17 right now. :) It has potential.
<Spaztic_One> Yeah, I can see how it would be missed. Aldo, I did notice that there was a pattern, just never gave any thought as to what it might be from.
<Dr_Willis> dante123:  the fix is in the updates now. So it 'should' update fine
<allquixotic> dante123: getting updates is usually a good idea, and the beta is meant to be tested by end-users, so yeah, go for it
<Spaztic_One> Also, I am new to Ubuntu as of about a month ago
<Traveler9> hm okay, i'll try all bootoptions for a change
<dante123> okay, should I do the system testing to help send report to developers?
<allquixotic> dante123: it can't hurt anything, and on the off chance that you have hardware that doesn't work and the test provides meaningful information, it might actually help
<Starcraftmazter> maybe someone here will answer
<Starcraftmazter> what type of partition table should i choose for my new HD?
<Starcraftmazter> the defauly is msdos, but that hardly seems ideal for linux
<Dr_Willis> dos :
<Dr_Willis> that IS the standard  :)
<Starcraftmazter> doesnt linux have its own partition table system?
<Starcraftmazter> which is better
<Starcraftmazter> :D
<Dr_Willis> its a partiton TABLE - not a filesystem
<Starcraftmazter> yeh
<Starcraftmazter> well ok
<Dr_Willis> theres only like 2 i know of that exist.
<allquixotic> Starcraftmazter: the DOS/IBM partition table is a gold standard that has existed since before I was born, and it is almost completely irrelevant in the actual operation of the system
<Dr_Willis> I forget what the other one even is.
<allquixotic> you basically want to use that, period, because the other one is what Macs use, and I don't think you can install Windows side by side onto that
<allquixotic> the other one is GPT
<allquixotic> GUID Partition Table
<Starcraftmazter> dont care about winblows
<Starcraftmazter> this particular HD is purely for media
<allquixotic> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<allquixotic> Ubuntu does support GPT afaik, and if you only use Linux there's no reason not to use GPT, but there's no compelling reason not to use IBM/DOS partition table either, unless you have a disk whose size is greater than 2TB
<Dr_Willis> use dos then
<Starcraftmazter> ic
<Starcraftmazter> yeh mine is 1.5
<allquixotic> both partition tables don't consume unnecessary disk space or CPU time; I imagine GPT consumes infinitessimally more CPU due to the increased overhead of the GUIDs, but you can't measure the difference probably
<allquixotic> the real difference is in the filesystem, not the partition table
<Starcraftmazter> yep
<Starcraftmazter> ok
<allquixotic> Linux does have its own sort of "virtual" partition table that sits on top of IBM/DOS, called LVM2, and LVM2 has its own benefits and drawbacks
<allquixotic> but you still have to format the disk with an MBR underneath
<Traveler9> allquixotic: how hard is the upgrade from 9.10 to lynx?
<Traveler9> or is it just select and click? :p
<allquixotic> Traveler9: lol, all this time I thought you were talking about lynx the web browser... you really mean Lucid :)
<allquixotic> the shortname for 10.04 is Lucid, not Lynx
<dante123> hey, i notice that when shutting down, it says "switch off" on lynx...but on a computer I just updated....it has shut down in the menu list...but when you invoke it up comes a window asking if you want to "switch off" ...what's with that?
<Starcraftmazter> btw, i was REALLY hoping 10.04 would have a better clipboard manager, one where it doesnt lose data if the application you copied it from was closed
<Starcraftmazter> :(
<Traveler9> aah sorry allquixotic :p
<allquixotic> Starcraftmazter: that's actually a google summer of code project
<Starcraftmazter> what is
<allquixotic> Starcraftmazter: exactly what you just said
<dante123> better clipboard
<allquixotic> a clipboard manager that doesn't lose data if the application you copied it from was closed
<Starcraftmazter> allquixotic: do you imply such a clipboard manager does not exist?
<Dr_Willis> dante123:  its more user friendly to say 'switch off' i guess. :)
<allquixotic> Starcraftmazter: yes, and I also imply that the Ubuntu developers are trying to find a student to implement one this summer
<dante123> i guess....
<Traveler9> allquixotic: anyway, i'll try burning a 9.10 iso and upgrade from there to LUCID  :p
<Starcraftmazter> wow, thats incredible
<Starcraftmazter> why doesn't it exist
<Starcraftmazter> :S
<Dr_Willis> Starcraftmazter:  thers tools like gclipper and stuff..
<Starcraftmazter> im sure windows can do it
<Starcraftmazter> if those dirty microsoft peasents can do it, so must we!
<Dr_Willis> they keep history, sync the  clipbard and selectionbuffers and other stuff
<allquixotic> Traveler9: `update-manager -d' from 9.10 will get you to 10.04
<Traveler9> noted :)
<allquixotic> Starcraftmazter: complaining about the non-existence of a feature will not will it into existence... certain things simply haven't been done, this is contributory development... things get done in the order that the developers (i.e. everyone and anyone) wants them done
<allquixotic> if you want it so badly, do it
<Starcraftmazter> if i was rich, and didnt have to study nor work - I would! honest :)
<allquixotic> Starcraftmazter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2010/Ideas#Clipboard Improvements
<allquixotic> I'm on the ubuntu-soc mailing list and nobody has applied to work on that yet, but usually there are so many people flooding the system with applications that the project admins have to prioritize the list of ideas by those that are most important, and assign a small subset of the projects to a student
<allquixotic> because Google only gives out so many slots to each project
<allquixotic> if you think that feature is really important then make sure the ubuntu-soc admins know, it "might" weigh in on how they prioritize the ideas
<Starcraftmazter> how can I let them know it best?
<allquixotic> I can pretty much guarantee that at least one student will apply to implement that idea; the question is whether that idea will get prioritized
<allquixotic> well, join #ubuntu-gsoc or send a mail to the ubuntu-soc mailing list... post on the forums... there are a number of ways. but generally, you'll want to be constructive, patient, and don't sound too demanding or angry... you know what they say about honey and vinegar ;)
<allquixotic> I'm sure that the admins don't just create the priority list in a vacuum but rather do listen to users' concerns
<Dr_Willis> !info glipper
<ubottu> glipper (source: glipper): Clipboard manager for the GNOME panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1.1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 68 kB, installed size 632 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info parcellite
<ubottu> parcellite (source: parcellite): lightweight GTK+ clipboard manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1 (lucid), package size 46 kB, installed size 372 kB
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I see a Nautilus pastebin tool. Nifty.
<allquixotic> Dr_Willis: glipper's project page says it has last released in 2007, I'm not sure if it's even relevant... and, it doesn't claim to support saving clipboard data once the app is closed
<holstein> HEY... the nautilus desktop border is gone :)
<MTeck> I upated things today and rebooted - now I can't authenticate with sudo after reboot - anyone else see this?
<Dr_Willis> It has a history buffer. all clipboard items are saved last i used it.
<wgrant> holstein: Yep, that was fixed upstream a while ago and uploaded to Ubuntu in the big batch that broke everything yesterday.
<Dr_Willis> check it out and see i guess
<MTeck> I also updated the kernel and that could cause it - just curious where i should look
<holstein> wgrant: i was busy for a few days, and im just catching up
<Dr_Willis> you missed all the fun :)
<wgrant> Lucky.
<wgrant> Lucid was pretty broken for 12 hours.
<holstein> i had enough time to get in and lose my gnome-panel for a bit
<wgrant> Although it has caused me to spend today trying to speed up the things that made our fixes take so long yesterday, which may be a good thing.
<ddecator> i'm glad to finally have gedit working again =)
<holstein> MTeck: i just sudo-ed succesfully
<MTeck> holstein: after reboot after the days updates?
<holstein> yup
<drizzt_> hi guys how can i fix my window buttons?
<Dr_Willis> the new FAQ #1
<Hellow> drizzt_: What's wrong with them?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<MTeck> holstein: thanks, i musta broke something else
<drizzt_> they are in reverse order on the left but i use l-t-r language
<Hellow> That's not a bug.
<MTeck> i'll see if I broke it in the kernel..
<drizzt_> how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> drizzt_:  i use 'ubuntu-tweak' to reorder them how i want
<Dr_Willis> theres a few other gui tools.. and some command lines you can use also
<drizzt_> whats ubuntu-tweak?
<Dr_Willis> a tool
<Dr_Willis> tweaks all sorts of gnome settings
<Dr_Willis> i have it and some other similer tools to do that task bookmarked at http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<drizzt_> thats retarded why no gui to fix it?
<Traveler9> on a very unrelatated note: how much swapspace would you guys recommend for a 6GB ram-owner?
<wgrant> 0
<wgrant> Unless you want to hibernate, or like to do some pretty horrible stuff with your RAM.
<Dr_Willis> drizzt_:  its not considered a bug I guess.. so they dont included a tool to change it back
<Dr_Willis> then again. it may or may not be the default.. so who knows
<Traveler9> wgrant: let me put it the other way, I have plenty of diskspace.. i'm just worried that defining or not defining a swap partition would give a performance-hit
<allquixotic> Traveler9: the amount of swap space you need depends on how much memory pressure you intend to put on your system. you could need 0 swapspace with 64MB of RAM, or you could need 2TB of swap space with 16YtB of RAM... it depends on your use case
<allquixotic> like wgrant said, hibernating is the only reason to need it
<vish> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<vish> hmm :s
<Traveler9> allquixotic: i don't see myself hibernating to be honest. linux is meant to be run nonstop ;)
<drizzt_> where can i write that design team are clueless fags?
<wgrant> !coc | drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<vish> !language | drizzt_:
<ubottu> drizzt_:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wgrant> (although I would be tempted to not include the design team in my definition of 'Ubuntu community', I think we have to)
<vish> wgrant: ;)
<DanaG> they're not community members... they're dictators.
<vish> lol
<drizzt_> still where can i reveal my feedback about design decisions?
<allquixotic> they're dictators whose every decision can be reversed by sheer willpower of the subjects, without any backlash or consequence
<vish> drizzt_: if you want to contact the design team , try the ayatan mailing list
<wgrant> drizzt_: The Ayatana mailing list.
<wgrant> Supposedly.
<Dr_Willis> you aparently missed the messages about this nbot being a 'democracy'
<wgrant> It's a meritocracy!
<Dr_Willis> and the feedback at dozens of web sites allready
<wgrant> Where merit is decided solely by the Lord himeslf.
<allquixotic> if you want Ubuntu to work your way, then make it work your way -- this is the core of FOSS philosophy
<allquixotic> it's perfectly fine to have a dictatorship where the dictator says "you can do it my way, or... you can do it whatever way you like!"
<allquixotic> because most people _do_ take them up on the latter alternative
<allquixotic> and are happy with that
<wgrant> allquixotic: It's not easy to revert some of the changes, though.
 * vish has a hard time understanding wgrant  , if he is supporting the meritocracy or refuting it ;p
<wgrant> eg. the tooltip change.
<Dr_Willis> vish:  Yes.. :)
<bazhang> vish not added that factoid yet
<wgrant> vish: A meritocracy is good. Except deciding who has the most merit is awkward, and not working in the Ubuntu case.
<vish> wgrant: +1
<allquixotic> wgrant: then groups of people who think the changes should be reverted should come up with an easy way of doing so for those who are less technically minded
<vish> bazhang: could you plz poke someone to add it?
<wgrant> allquixotic: We'd need to revert dozens of packages.
<vish> bazhang: seems !buttons is taken , maybe !titlebuttons
<allquixotic> dozens of packages for a tooltip change?
<wgrant> Yes.
<coppro> I'd appreciate if the Ubuntu devs held votes on whether users would like to see a given change.
<coppro> Also, what tooltip change?
<allquixotic> what tooltips in particular are you talking about?
<wgrant> Votes are not useful.
<vish> coppro: no votes :s
<wgrant> Tooltips on notification area icons.
<coppro> vish: that's my complaint!
 * vish  misses the tooltpis :(
<allquixotic> ohh
<allquixotic> yeah, the tooltips for Rhythmbox _are_ gone, aren't they?
<vish> tooltipsI
<allquixotic> but Pidgin's are still there :)
<vish> allquixotic: gone
<allquixotic> heck, even networkmanager's tooltip is still there
<vish> coppro: votes are highly biased  , only those who mostly care to vote , vote and those who are caring to vote are the ones against the changes ;)
<wgrant> allquixotic: NM's is a bug, though.
<wgrant> allquixotic: There just wasn't enough time to migrate it to the new system.
<vish> wgrant: allquixotic: nm , is not part of the app indicators
<allquixotic> wgrant: as in, the tooltip is going to get removed?
<wgrant> It is scheduled for killing in Lucid+1.
<wgrant> allquixotic: Yes.
<allquixotic> ah, cool, I get to enjoy my nm tooltips in Lucid then
 * allquixotic does a dance
<coppro> vish: There are ways around that (such as forcing users to vote on a large number of issues at once); any vote has issues, but surely a vote is better than the Word of God?
<allquixotic> oh well, I'll just be recompiling a lot of things in Lucid+1... I make my own custom rhythmbox (because I develop my own in-tree plugin for it that Ubuntu won't ship) already
<vish> coppro: the better way is taking the second advice of a non-canonical employee ;)  not votes though
<vish> second advice from an usability expert*
<allquixotic> you know what they say, though. may the best distro win. if Fedora does it better, maybe they'll make it on top someday. distros are free to fail every bit as much as they are free to succeed.
 * coppro just weathers the storm over here in KDEland
<Traveler9> allquixotic, just did update-manager -d, i now see the "nuw ubuntu relase '10.04' is available, and an upgrade button next to it, obviously i have to click that one, right? p
<allquixotic> Traveler9: yes
<Dr_Willis> kde 4.4 has gotten MUCH better then when kde4 first came out..its very nice now a days
<Traveler9> okay, crossing my fingers for not having a borked system :p
<drizzt_> Traveler9, don't do this its buggu a s a c*p
<coppro> It's improved a lot, but I never saw KDE 4.0 as being as unusable as some complained
<Traveler9> drizzt_: the iso installation hangs, so this is my only option remaining
<coppro> speaking of which, anyone here on Kubuntu?
<vish> wgrant: seems yesterday's bug is still happening ?  > http://www.roaksoax.com/2010/03/data-loss-after-update
<Dr_Willis> the easrly versions - i had way to many issues with
<wgrant> vish: I saw that, but it looks unrelated.
<Dr_Willis> using kde netboon on the Netbook i got.
<vish> ah , cool
<Dr_Willis> testing out E17 right now
<DanaG> what is that opendesktop thingy on kde netbook?
<wgrant> I've grepped the archive a couple of times, and there are no more broken .desktop files.
<DanaG> it shows people in Los Angeles as "nearby" -- that's 200 miles or so away.
<Traveler9> must be bad tracerouting :p
<underdev> hey cononical, in case you read this, i am actually crying
<underdev> you had a shot to make the 3rd major desktop OS
<underdev> and you are becoming just another distro
<underdev> i had high hopes.  I really did.  When everyone at my Clojure meetup had a mac, i could tell them as of karmic, i didn't even envy them anymore
<underdev> and i meant it
<vish> !who | underdev
<ubottu> underdev: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<underdev> "Hey Cononical..."
<underdev> nm
<vish> underdev: well , mostly ubuntu community here :)
<nightsjammies> hell all
<nightsjammies> *hello
<underdev> i know, i know, i have no voice, i can effect no change.  I'm an american, and i'm getting used to it.
<nightsjammies> has anyone else in here tried installing the rhythmbox video plugin?
<vish> nightsjammies: "video" ? is this something new?
<nightsjammies> http://code.google.com/p/rhythmbox-videosource/
<nightsjammies> I'm trying to get that to work
<nightsjammies> and I've followed all of the directions there, but I cannot get the video sub-headings to show up. Unless, do I need to reboot?
<nightsjammies> anyone?
<kwierso> so yeah
<kwierso> finally got GDM to display
<kwierso> had to install that new fglrx driver
<nightsjammies> gdm?
<kwierso> the display manager
<abhinav> nightsjammies: Few questions : 1. Did this work in karmic (or an earlier release of ubuntu) ? 2. Any log files which might have something interesting ?
<nightsjammies> ahh..
<abhinav> kwierso: which driver did you use ?
<kwierso> previously, I would boot up, and my screen would show nothing
<nightsjammies> Umm, I just came across it tonight. And where do I look for the log files?
<kwierso> a new one that was in launchpad
<nightsjammies> the log viewer, or terminal?
<kwierso> don't know if it's out in a repository yet
<abhinav> kwierso: Also, are you running compiz ? Is that working ?
<kwierso> I've turned on "extra" effects
<kwierso> having installed compiz yet
<kwierso> haven't*
<kwierso> gah, I'm tired
<abhinav> kwierso: Ok. I haven't been able to get compiz running with the fglrx drivers (updated last night) :(
<nightsjammies> and just out of curiousity, how would I go about opening up an .so file?
<drizzt_> how the app is called which adds new keyboard layout indicator?
<nightsjammies> 'keyboard'
<abhinav> nightsjammies: .so can't be "opened" as a text file, it is a compiled binary in most cases. The app which adds keyboard layout is SCIM, IIRC ?
<nightsjammies> Under system> preferences
<DanaG> abhinav: sudo update-alternatives --config gl_conf
<nightsjammies> So is it possible to run the .so file as a program then?
<DanaG> .so is shared object -- like dll is in Windows.
<nightsjammies> because I d/l'ed libvisualizer.so, but I can't do anything with it.
<abhinav> nightsjammies: It is used *by* one or more programs
<abhinav> DanaG: Isn't that for nvidia ? I am on an ATI radeon 4200 (IGP) card
<nightsjammies> okay..
<DanaG> no, they've made fglrx use alternatives, too.
<nightsjammies> so then I'll try and reboot then, just to see what happens.
<abhinav> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/398621/
<DanaG> wait... you sure you have fglrx installed?
<DanaG> looks like it's not, to me.
<DanaG> anyway, time for me to go off towards bed.
<DanaG> Sat Mar 20 23:22:24 PDT 2010
<abhinav> DanaG: hmm .. I did.. from albertomilone-proprietary-video-improvements-lucid.list (fglrx package)
<Dr_Willis> one normally doesnt just download .so files
<Dr_Willis> they getincluded as part of other packages
<nightsjammies> anyone know what desktopcouch-service is?
<drizzt_> i have nothing like SCIM running
<drizzt_> how the app is called which adds new keyboard layout indicator?
<nightsjammies> did you try what I said drizzt?
<drizzt_> nightsjammies, what did you said?
<nightsjammies> system> preferences> keyboard
<nightsjammies> then click on the layout tab
<nightsjammies> damnit, the new window closeout x is a pain to get used to..
<drizzt_> nightsjammies, that app is gnome-keyboard-properties and its not running but indicator still present
<nightsjammies> okay. Thats the only one I know about.
<nightsjammies> are you talking about something to let you switch layouts?
<abhinav> So what's the new package name for the ATI proprietary drivers ? Does anyone have it working with Lucid ?
<drizzt_> no i want to know the name of the process which shows keyboard indicator on notification area
<nightsjammies> oh. no idea then
<kwierso> I'm running ATI proprietary drivers
<kwierso> although Jockey says I'm not
<nightsjammies> I do know that I have an 'USA' in my notification area that allows me to switch between us and us alternative international
<abhinav> kwierso: which package ? All the fglrx-* I have have unmet dependencies or no installation candidate :(
<nightsjammies> whatś jockey?
<kwierso> jockey's the hardware drivers software
<kwierso> abhinav, I installed it from a launchpad.net build
<kwierso> lemme try to track it down
<nightsjammies> okay.
<abhinav> kwierso: I see this in lsmod | grep fg : fglrx                2352686  0 . This means I'm also using the prop drivers, right ?
<kwierso> lsmod shows fglrx 2352686  39 for me
<kwierso> are you using i386 or amd64?
<abhinav> amd64
<Dr_Willis> the 39 i thought is somthing with how many other things are using that modiule
<kwierso> try to install these two packages: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:8.721-0ubuntu3/+build/1570405/+files/fglrx_8.721-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<kwierso> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:8.721-0ubuntu3/+build/1570405/+files/fglrx-amdcccle_8.721-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<kwierso> They probably depend on some libqt stuff
<kwierso> but you're already in a much better situation than I was when trying to install fglrx
<abhinav> :) I got one installed (package fglrx) from a 2rd party ppa - but didn't solve the compiz problem so I removed it
<coppro> hey, with mp32ogg gone, what should I use to convert instead?
<abhinav> maybe the drivers and the compiz issue are independent. I am now downloading the drivers from ATI's website.
<kwierso> ATI website's aren't compatible with Lucid's kernel, last I checked
<abhinav> kwierso: ok. I'll try the links you have sent (I think these were the ones I tried yesterday, or atleast from the same author). It showed up as "firegl" under jockey.
<kwierso> these were uploaded earlier today, I think
<abhinav> yesterday/today depends on your timezone ;) I meant around 8-10 hrs ago
<kwierso> yeah, these were uploaded 12 hours ago
<frybye> just for information - the 10.4 beta 1 64bit just shot my win7 installation to hell and back - the changing partitions stage never ended - there was NO hardisk activity - i cold shutdown the system and then it reported "no operating system" thank goodness I had a complete image...
<vish>  I'm not able to removed purge this package via synaptic i get the error > E: linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-13-generic: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1      , how do i completely remove it?
<vish> remove/purge*
<kwierso> I did have to run "aticonfig --initial" and "aticonfig --acpi-services=off" after installing them to get them to work
<kwierso> but I *DO* have Compiz working
<kwierso> just drew fire on my screen
<kwierso> :)
<coppro> Anyone here on Kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> yes
<coppro> Dr_Willis: does Amarok crash for you?
<Dr_Willis> ive not triedit.
<coppro> could you please? I'd like to be sure I'm not crazy
<Dr_Willis> seems to work here
<Consul_Falx> hello folks
<Dr_Willis> i got no Muzak to play
<Consul_Falx> Dr_Willis: greetings
<drizzt_> vish, you cannot
<vish> :(
<drizzt_> vish, you need to edit /var/lib/dpkg/status to fool your system that that package is not installed
<coppro> Dr_Willis: Okay, thanks; the crash is on startup for me
 * vish checks dpkg
<wgrant> drizzt_: Not quite.
<wgrant> vish: What is the error message before that?
<vish> wgrant: FATAL : Could not open '/boot/System.map-2.6.32-13-generic' : No such file or directory
<vish> it was an old kernel i had purged
<wgrant> vish: touch that and try again.
<wgrant> If that still doesn't work, we'll poke another couple of places and fix it, rather than editing the status file manually.
<Nagato> hello. can anybody help me to install sk98lin driver?
<vish> wgrant: \o/ worked , had to touch that and another /lib/modules/2.6.32-13-generic  [even having it as file instead of a folder worked :D ]
<vish> thanks :)
<wgrant> vish: Excellent. Had that not worked, you could have altered /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-backports-modules-nouveau-2.6.32-13-generic.postinst to not fail.
<wgrant> (that's not nice, but it's nicer than editing /var/lib/dpkg/status manually)
 * vish takes note for future ..
<wgrant> Er, s/postinst/postrm/ in this case.
<vish> ooh , dpkg/info has nearly 8,000 files o.0
<wgrant> vish: It's all the file lists and scripts for every package on your system.
<vish> yeah.. was funny seeing nautilus freak out for a bit ;)
<vish> s/seeing/watching
<coppro> mine has 7336
<ongolaBoy> hi.I couldn't download 34 files from repositories when I'm using jigdo.Are there issues with this process ?
<frybye> Hi - where can I find a ubuntu 10.4 64bit.vdi ??
<vish> frybye: there are no .vdi , they are virtual box files
<frybye> vish - eh doooh - that is exactly what I AM looking for the virtual box image of 10.4
<vish> frybye: you dont have that for download.. you get the .vdi once you install from iso ;)
<frybye> I just installed virtual box and it seems to want a *vdi and not an *.iso - I only have the iso...
<Dr_Willis> time to read the vbox docs
<wgrant> ongolaBoy: That's normal, unfortunately. Once we release the beta and start updating packages again, the old packages disappear.
<Dr_Willis> it can easially use .iso files to boot/install from
<wgrant> ongolaBoy: You'll need to use rsync (or perhaps BitTorrent) to fetch the missing pieces of the image.
<frybye> vish that is what I thought but it seems only to offer using  a vdi and I cant find a way to installl the iso...?
<Dr_Willis> you tell vbox to  use theiso as a cd drive
<Dr_Willis> and boot.
<ongolaBoy> wgrant: ok, thanks for your advice
<frybye> do i have to use a cd of 10.4 or can it boot from the iso file on the harddisk??
<Dr_Willis> YOU CAN boot an iso file
<Dr_Willis> its rather simple.
<vish> frybye: no , you *can* install/boot from iso and use in the virtual box
<frybye> Dr. Willis - where is that feature in the virtual box menus pse.. not been able to find it...
<artinstartin> ctrl alt t is not bringing up the console in lucid lynx, how can i fix the uprade bug?
<Dr_Willis> frybye:  time to check the vbox docs. its ritht there on the settings tabs.
<wgrant> artinstartin: Try just plain Alt+T?
<Dr_Willis> make a new vm, make a hd.. point the cd virtual drive tobe an iso file
<frybye> ok I will go look again... eh do I need to create a disk first?
<ongolaBoy> I don't know the process by the way... How can I reuse my ubuntu*.tmp file to fetch last packages with rsync ?
<Dr_Willis> You can add a cd to an existing made vm if you want. .its not hard.
<frybye> to creat a disk it is asking for a *.vdi file...?
<artinstartin> wgrant:i think i tried everything already. should i reboot and try again or is there another option?
<Dr_Willis> its so simple to make it boot aniso..youwill slap yourself once youfind the setting
<vish> lol
<frybye> it offers to set up karmic but I am after 10.4
<vish> frybye: use the "New" toolbar button and it will lead you through the process
<wgrant> artinstartin: If Alt+T doesn't work, switch to a text terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1), log in, run 'DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal', and switch back to X (Ctrl+Alt+F7)
<wgrant> artinstartin: You should have a terminal there waiting for you.
<artinstartin> now you're talking1
<frybye> ok sure that is what I have done but I always end up at where it wants me to select a vdi not a iso
<Dr_Willis> You are in teh wrong area then
<vish> frybye: where is that you get asked that?
<Dr_Willis> look in themenus.. theres a 'mount iso' or somthing setting also
<Dr_Willis> or check the docs.. they got a good manual for vurtialbox
<frybye> when I go to new - it then offers a number of windows with at the end of the selection the vdi question but let me go figure a bit more - see you in a bit...
<Dr_Willis> Make a HD.. then in the SETTINGS for that VM you set the optical drive to USE an iso file
<artinstartin> wgrant: thank you very much
<frybye> I was of course already in the manual but there it all seemded to point to using a vdi also - let me go figure... till then brb
<wgrant> artinstartin: Did it work?
<vish> frybye: you want to install windows or Ubuntu in the virtual box?
<frybye> Dr_w - when trying to make a hd it demands a vdi
<frybye> I am running win7 as host and want to install 10.4 as guest in vb
<Dr_Willis> frybye:  you make an empty hard drive.. you tell it to use the iso for the optical drive.. it boots from theiso.. you do the install
<vish> frybye: you have to select "Create New Hard Disk"
<Dr_Willis> You are making it way too hard. :)
<vish> frybye: once that is done you can use the iso
<frybye> hang on ... brb
<Dr_Willis> You will come back and say.. DANG that was SOOO simple. :)
 * ongolaBoy has find why he was stucked... :) dumb question He asked previously
<vish> Dr_Willis: seems he was trying with the "Use existing Hard disk" and obviously only .vdi /img are offered ;)
<Dr_Willis> lat i chwecked - vbox had a startup/make new VM wizard
<wgrant> It does, yes... it's pretty obvious.
<vish> yeah , it is quite simple :)
 * wgrant rejoices at the return of the scrolly volume icon.
<Dr_Willis> Hit next a few times.. hit start...
<Dr_Willis> It then aks about an iso or cd...
<vish> where ,where.. scrolly volume not working here :(
<wgrant> You need indicator-sound 0.2.1-0ubuntu1
<wgrant> It appeared a couple of hours before the world began to end, yesterday morning.
<wgrant> So if you system broke, you should have it.
<vish> hmm ,i have it.. i might need to restart the indicator
<wgrant> Yeah, maybe.
<Dr_Willis> I bet he dosent see that little folder/green arrow icon :) to tell it to use an iso file.
<vish> why does it take time for a new kernel to appear in the updates?  even though it appears in the Lucid changes rss feeds?  is it the time to get NEWed?
<vish> s/to appear/to be offered
<wgrant> If it's got a new ABI, it does need to be binary NEWed.
<wgrant> Which is only likely to happen on weekdays.
<Xyverz> Hey folks. For the life of me, I'm unable to make lucid actually start eth0 without adding `/sbin/dhclient eth0` to my /etc/rc.local file.
<vish> ah ,gotcha
<Xyverz> I'm running lucid under vbox, and it works fine once I dhclient eth0... any ideas how to make this sucker actually start the network after booting?
<Xyverz> (without the kludgery of adding it to rc.local?)
<Dr_Willis> not ttried lucid in vbox yet.
<Dr_Willis> i never had to do that for other ubuntu releSes however
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if the networking service is starting too soon/fast?
<Xyverz> I've not had to do it for any other releases either - either native, under vmware OR vbox.
<Xyverz> hmmm.
<Xyverz> good question
<vish> networking worked out of the box for me in Vbox
<Xyverz> I think it worked okay when I did the initial install... (of lucid) but after upgrading a few times (dist-upgrade) it requires a nudge.
<Xyverz> at what point does networking usually get started?  I'm not seeing the link to the networking startup script in /etc/rc2.d
<Dr_Willis> Err.. Upstart is used now
<Dr_Willis> the rcXXXX stuff is getting slowly phased out
<Xyverz> oh
<Dr_Willis>  see /etc/init
<Dr_Willis> No ideahow to move/delay networking.. ;) but it could beits waiting for somthing else...
<Dr_Willis> theres getting to be less and less in /etc/rc2.d with each release
<Xyverz> ok, I've found the /etc/init/network-interface.conf file... looks like it uses net-device-added event. Where do I configure that? For some reason, it's not starting the eth0 device for me. I have a feeling it's just unaware that the device exists...
<Xyverz> I *do* have it configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<XyverzAFK> hmm.  for now I'll live with my /etc/rc.local kludgery... this *is* a beta release after all. ;-)
<XyverzAFK> g'nite!
<zzz_> I just installed the latest updates, and still cannot access my NAS drive. I get a message 'Opening "NASname"', and cpu goes to 100%. Canceling requires "gvfsd-smb-browse" be deleted manually to reduce cpu usage each time.
<rsk> zzz_ got a  bug # ?
<Dr_Willis> nas drive isusing samba ?
<zzz_> rsk: I'm not good at that, but I think it might be bugzilla #611584, which I found from another bug report "similar" to my problem which I think was referred from a launchpad bug #369194. I'm not very good at understanding bug reports.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369194 in gvfs "gvfsd-smb hangs at 100% cpu when remote share goes offline while copying a file" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369194
<zzz_> Dr_Willis: I think that's what it uses. Everything pretty much worked without me having to understand why initially.
<Dr_Willis> you could just mount the share manually
<Dr_Willis> ive alsyas foind the gnome file manager gvfs stuff flakey with samba
<zzz_> Dr_Willis: To even begin access I had to reinstall "gvs-backends", and I don't know how to mount it manually. I've googled extensively, but found no other way to mount other than through the home folder using "go" and "Network".
<Dr_Willis> You havent looked very hard then. :)
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_Willis> see furst url there.
<Dr_Willis> add proper entry to fstab.  it will get mounted at boot
<Dr_Willis> of course if the fileserver goes down in Mid copy of a file.. well.. thats not good
<Dr_Willis> also check out the smbmount command.  and in fact theres the fuse tools that can do samba also.
<Dr_Willis> but ive not used those in some time
<zzz_> Dr_Willis: I just checked synaptic on a good and the bad systems, and found "Samba" installed on the good one and not on the bad one. I just installed Samba on the bad one and can now access the NAS drive. I guess Samba was deleted during the upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> that would be weird.
<Dr_Willis> given that its a common service.. id think someone would notice that real fast
<zzz_> Dr_Willis: Also, now "gvs-smb-browse" is running but showing no cpu time.
<zzz_> Dr_Willis: During the upgrade to 10.04 I noticed it claiming that a number of files would be deleted, and I think some that I've had to install were on that list. Is there a record somewhere on the system that contains a list of all the files 10.04 deleted that I could use to compare to a working system to see if there are others I should install manually?
<Dr_Willis> i rarely do upgrades.. so ive never noticed
<frybye> re: it has been ages since I used linux - pse remind me (in 10.4 in a vbox) how I access the virtual cd rom from the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> frybye:  you mean IN teh os running on  vbox ?
<frybye> the v-cdrom is mounted
<Dr_Willis> then you access it as you would a real cd. /media/cdrom or whatever.
<frybye> right Dtr_W
<Dr_Willis> so its in thefile manager, or /media/cdrom
<frybye> I have just forgotten my linux commands...
<Dr_Willis> ls /media/cdrom
<frybye> well i can access it with double-clicking the icon on the desktop but I need to run the "install linux additions" in sudo mode and so want to access via the terminal to do that...
<frybye> is all very basic stuff but I have just forgotten how to do it - been 6+ months since I used ubuntu last...
<Dr_Willis> they are in /media/cdrom
<frybye> and I am an old fart who forgets stuff..
<Dr_Willis> or drag/drop them to your desktop or home
<frybye> ok thanks...
<Dr_Willis> and they MIGHT allready be in teh repositories
<Dr_Willis> see the virtualbox guest packages
<Dr_Willis> virtualbox-guest-additions - guest additions iso image for VirtualBox
<Dr_Willis> virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 - x86 virtualization solution - X11 guest utiliti
<Dr_Willis> or run them from the cd.
<frybye> when doing a cd /media/cdrom it says - no such etc etc...
<Dr_Willis> look whats there.. check spelling
<Dr_Willis> or... drag/drop them to the desktop
<Dr_Willis> and access them from the Desktop Dir
<frybye> i cam access them in the gui with the file manager but dont know how to execute as sudo...?
<Dr_Willis> sudo command
<frybye> in the gui there is nowhere to use a command ... eh I am not being understood here or not explaining myself well...
<Dr_Willis> COPY everything from the CD to your Desktop
<Dr_Willis> the cd Desktop
<Dr_Willis> and run the stuff
<Dr_Willis> then you dont have to worry about the cd. :)
<Dr_Willis> in terminal ->  sudo ./what4ever.sh    once you are in the riht location
<frybye> in the terminal i see "Desktop" listed when doing "ls" but on doing cd /Desktop it doesent find it...
<Dr_Willis> time tolearn some bash basics.. and how /Desktop differer from 'Desktop'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis>  /Desktop is a full path and NOT the same as Desktop In the current Dir
<Dr_Willis>  /home/username/Desktop    vs /Desktop
<frybye> right I just rememberd that - have it now - that was where I was going wrong all along... thanks now I have it - that was the summ of all my problems... i think... brb
<frybye> ok got them installed apparently - still dont know how to get the actuall ubunto window itself to full screen instead of a small ubuntu in a big black full screen... eh do i have to restart to get the guest additions working??
<ddecator> in vbox?
<frybye> yeah...
<frybye> Dr_Willis: <-- has been helping so far... anyhows...
<ddecator> i had that too before i upgraded, never did figure it out...sorry =\
<frybye> yeah I think I just have to restart the ubuntu in the vbox for the additions to work - the real full screen thing is part of the additions if I remember rightly...
<ddecator> i believe so
<Dr_Willis> Youinstall the guest addations. then need to restart the virtual machine
<Dr_Willis> The guest addons add several features
<Dr_Willis> Better res, auto-grabbing/release, vbox 'share' feature. and a few other things
<ddecator> they didn't work with me for karmic, but hopefully they work better now =)
<Dr_Willis> i tend to  use vbox in ubuntu - to run other disrtos :)
<ddecator> i used it to test different ubuntu flavors and versions for bug testing =)
<Dr_Willis> iuse it to test out live cds
<frybye> have not found a way to improve the resoloution setting....?
<Dr_Willis> try the res tool I guess. Or check the xorg.conf  the thingshould be using a different video driver now
<Damascene> what are the scanner tool in lucid?
<frybye> it is offering only 800 x 640 (VGA!)
<Dr_Willis> I rarely run ubuntu IN virtualbox - so cant really tell the details
<Dr_Willis> frybye:  sounds like the guest addons dident isntall properly then.
<Dr_Willis> frybye:  does the mouse grab auto-release now?
<Dr_Willis> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<frybye> hmm - thats a point - no it dosen't so I supposed the additions are NOT installed??
<frybye> or just now running?
<frybye> e e e not running I mean....
<Damascene> thanks Dr_Willis
<Damascene> simple scan is working :)
<Damascene> graphic >> simple scan
<Dr_Willis> frybye:  id say they are not working then. Or not installed
<MindVirus> Could someone hook me up with their sources.list? I accidentally deleted it.
<Dr_Willis> willis@server:~$ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/s83xuvpP
<MindVirus> Dr_Willis: Thanks. :)
<laumonier> someone knows if there is a possibility to directly upgrade my ubuntu version (karmic) or i have to reinstall lucid linx???
<rww> laumonier: upgrade from karmic to lucid, you mean?
<laumonier> yep
<coppro> update-manager -d
<laumonier> i write that in the console?
<coppro> yes
<laumonier> ok thank you for the command but
<laumonier> it say this is still alpha version
<kermiac> hey ppl :) anyone tried to install lucid onto a 2GB usb stick? karmic used to work, but lucid is stating it needs 2.3 (or so) GB. Anyone else seen this?
<laumonier> is it true because i want the beta not the alpha
<rww> laumonier: the designations "alpha#" and "beta#" are just milestones in the Lucid update stream. If you do update-manager -d, it'll download the latest lucid packages, and you'll thus be running a beta1 system.
<laumonier> ok thank you
<zzillezz> i can't mount any drives in kubuntu lucid beta 1 ?
<Dr_Willis> You tryed with themount command? Clarify the problem
<zzillezz> can't mount any drives in Dolphin
<zzillezz> my windows partitions for example
<Dr_Willis> try with the mount command?
<zzillezz> that works yes
<Dr_Willis> actually - i used teh ntfs-config command and made fstab entries for my windows disks
<zzillezz> it also worked in previous alpha releases
<zzillezz> not really cool for a 'beta' release ...
<zzillezz> hmm, seems like it's a known issue
<zzillezz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/528907
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 528907 in kdebase "unable to mount disks in dolphin / hal permission denied" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wgrant> zzillezz: Betas are meant to be buggy...
<wgrant> Google has just been lying to you.
<zzillezz> a bug like that would be expected in an alpha release, not in a beta release
<wgrant> You seem to have very arbitrary definitions.
<Dr_Willis> technically this is 'alpha 4' they just dcided to call it beta 1
<Dr_Willis> :)
<zzillezz> the kubuntu site asks for lots of new users to try out the beta
<Dr_Willis> they skipped the name alpha 4 - to try to get more people using the stuff earlier
<Dr_Willis> the name alpha or beta.. mean very little
<zzillezz> and 'lots of users' won't be able to mount their drives and think kubuntu is crap :-)
<wgrant> If you judge a piece of software as crap when it is in a real beta stage, you are a fool.
<Dr_Willis> file a bug, confifrm the bug help them debug.. thats the point of the whole alpha/beta/gamma/delta system
 * Dr_Willis agrees with wgrant
<zzillezz> i don't think kubuntu is crap, not at all, why would i be using the prereleases then? :-)
<Dr_Willis> but ive seen TOOO many people with with the wrong idea in here the last few days
<zzillezz> i just hope the bug gets fixed soon
<laumonier> im not agree with you a beta version is reliable even if there are still some bugs.....
<czr> hi there. would it be possible to get one small patch from 2.6.33 into the lucid kernel? It would be enable the embedded NIC to work in hp mini 5102. Now, the embedded WLAN isn't recognized either, that requires restricted drivers.
<czr> just asking what the proper way to request for this would be?
<czr> (this is the change required: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=0f5aac7070a01ec757ed243febe4fff7c944c4d2 )
<Ian_Corne> hmm, I'd guess a bug-report would be one way
<Ian_Corne> But i'm not sure it is possible
<Ian_Corne> kernelfreeze was 11th of march
<czr> yeah. which was what I was thinking of
<czr> but it will be sad that lucid won't support any of these netbooks then.
<czr> at least wired support would help, one can probably live with missing WLAN support until installation is completed
<Consul_Falx> hello folks
<Ian_Corne> Hello
<Consul_Falx> please, I have just fresh-installed Kubuntu Lucid amd64 on a centrino1duo machine ... my videocard is ati radeon mobility X1450
<Consul_Falx> first, my video output is distracted since the very beginning of the installation process ...
<Ian_Corne> czr: I think it could be patched in tho, I seem to recall that they would backport changes
<czr> Ian_Corne, right. I guess filing a bug against the lucid kernel would be the correct way?
<Ian_Corne> I think so
<Consul_Falx> second, plasma notification applet doesn't catch pidgin echos ...
<czr> should I use milestone beta1 for this?
<Consul_Falx> and third, KWin is way too slow, but works
<Ian_Corne>  /join ubuntu-kernel
<czr> Ian_Corne, thanks
<knittl> hi guys
<Ian_Corne> hello
<knittl> i have two packages on hold for weeks now
<knittl> dist-upgrade won't install them either
<Ian_Corne> aptitude full-upgrade ?
<Ian_Corne> be careful tho
<Consul_Falx> please, anyone to attend my video issue?
<knittl> Ian_Corne: oh, cool
<Ian_Corne> Consul_Falx: I'm sorry, not running ati 64 bit kubuntu
<knittl> it will remove libparted-2.1-0 and 1.8-12
<knittl> but install libparted0
<knittl> is that safe?
<rww> knittl: yes
<Consul_Falx> Ian_Corne: is there a simple way how to detect how my videocard is doing?
<knittl> great. thanks :)
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Consul_Falx> 3D acc, direct rendering, display method etc... ?
<Ian_Corne> did you install the ati drivers?
<Ian_Corne> glxinfo gives information
<Consul_Falx> Ian_Corne: I'm on defaults right now
<Ian_Corne> glxinfo | grep direct
<Ian_Corne> direct rendering: Yes
<Consul_Falx> vu@ethereal-laptop:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<Consul_Falx> Program 'glxinfo' nie je momentálne nainštalovaný.  Môžete ho nainštalovať zadaním:
<Consul_Falx> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Consul_Falx> sounds like not there
<Ian_Corne> well, add mesa-utils then :)
<Consul_Falx> Ian_Corne: I'm slightly concerned about adding new things to this (obviously yet rather unstable) distro
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> why?
<Consul_Falx> because I don't know what are their purposes and effects
 * Consul_Falx is a fan, but definitely not IT positive -.-
<Consul_Falx> cortex|sk: zdravim :)
<Consul_Falx> Ian_Corne: direct rendering obviously works
<Ian_Corne> well then that works :p
<Consul_Falx> what is at risk of not working actually?
<Ian_Corne> I don't know
<Ian_Corne> Well, your gfx card driver steers the fans to that card probably
<Ian_Corne> so that would be at risk :p
<Ian_Corne> but what is actually your problem?
<Consul_Falx> a distracted video output
<Consul_Falx> like *snow* in old TVs
<Aidar-Nagato> how to check, does kernell support my ethernet controller on not?
<dupondje> Aidar-Nagato: you have connection? you can also see with lspci -vv, it should show your ethernet controller, and the driver its using for it
<dupondje> or dmesg |grep eth
 * Consul_Falx tries EXA, if survived, am right back
<czr> Ian_Corne, reported the issue via a bugreport, ubuntu-kernel was silent.
<Consul_Falx> ah, I don't have xorg.conf
<Consul_Falx> where can I then configure the display method?
<Ian_Corne> you shouldn't need one
<Ian_Corne> czr: it's sunday morning :p
<czr> Ian_Corne, I demand 24/7 service! :-)
<czr> well, it's a low priority issue for me now. although NIC support would be nice (WLAN is just so slow :-)
<czr> it's been many years since I've tried to install linux (any distro) on new hw. I normally at least wait for some 6-9 months before attempting.
<Consul_Falx> Ian_Corne: could you please tell me how to change the method from xaa to exa?
<Ian_Corne> I don't know, sorry
<Ian_Corne> I'd have to look it up
<dupondje> Consul_Falx: xorg.conf
<dupondje> add:     Option "AccelMethod" "exa"
<Consul_Falx> dupondje: I don't have any
<dupondje> in /etc/X11/ ?
<kholerabbi> Hi, is it possible to upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 (jaunty) to the beta release?
<dupondje> kholerabbi: ofcourse :) update-manager -d
<kholerabbi> dupondje: thanks :)
<lenios> it works from 9.04?
<lenios> hmm, update-manager -d will show a new version anyway, not sure which one
<kholerabbi> oh, wait, I will be using the alternate cd not a network
<kholerabbi> .. right, I think it shows karmic
<kholerabbi> I imagine I can upgrade to karmic and then to lucid but was wondering if I could just go straight to lucid
<Aidar-Nagato> dupondje: lspci -vv shows my eth controller, but there is no driver or modules
<lenios> kholerabbi, i don't think it's supported
<kholerabbi> right.. I guess with all the grub/gdm/etc changes it's probavly best to clean install. Thanks for the chat :)
<kholerabbi> one last thing.. was thinking to install the beta on friend's machine. I know it's officially not for production use, but how stable are people finding it?
<Dr_Willis> works ok.. untill a update breaks the systems :)
<dupondje> running it since alpha 1
<dupondje> only once really broke the bootup :) so its not bad :)
<czr> kholerabbi, there might be some issues installing it as well :-).
<Dr_Willis> compared to some of the things that happened last reelase.. this one has been smooth
<czr> so it all depends on how willing to fix your friends system if the system doesn't work as expected?
<Dr_Willis> The broken gnome on Upgrade when Beta 1 came out.. was a big boooboo
<kholerabbi> yeah... hmm. I could disable upgrades :)
<Fudge> where do the bugs for the beta get posted?
<abhinav> !launchpad | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Consul_Falx> re
<Fudge> thank you
<Consul_Falx> well, I definitely need to configure xserver
<Consul_Falx> where can I do that in lucid?
<abhinav> Consul_Falx: what do you need to configure ?
<Consul_Falx> abhinav: display method, refresh rate and maybe some other things later on
<monkey_dust> slight inconvenience: the WEP key is not remembered
<dupondje> it should be :)
<dupondje> Aidar-Nagato: what does dmesg |grep eth say ? and can you give output of lspci -vvv in pastebin ?
<dupondje> sudo lspci -vvv :)
<dupondje> !pastebin Aidar-Nagato
<dupondje> !pastebin | Aidar-Nagato
<ubottu> Aidar-Nagato: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ian_Corne> apt-get install pastebinit
<Ian_Corne> lspci -vvv | pastebinit
<czr> ah, that's nice. I've often thought of writing a tool for that :-)
<dupondje> Ian_Corne: there is a tool or what to pastebin it directly ? :p
<Ian_Corne> yeah
<Aidar-Nagato> dupondje: dmesg | grep -i eth shows only bluetooth
<Aidar-Nagato> dupondje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398727/
<dupondje> seems like your wlan is supported
<dupondje> but the network card indeed not :(
<dupondje> heh
<almoxarife> can someone tell me how to get the sound applet back on the desktop titlebar, I have sound
<dupondje> Ian_Corne: its the same nic as czr was spamming about :)
<dupondje> maby it would be nice to include it indeed if so many people are asking for it
<czr> ah, indeed.
<czr> I also found out that some newer sony vaios use the same nic
<czr> I added all crossrefs that I could found on the kernel bug that I submitted so that at least search engines could correlate something
<dupondje> what bug nr ? :)
<Ian_Corne> dupondje: yeah,
<czr> dupondje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/543314
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 543314 in linux "no connectivity (WLAN or LAN) with HP mini 5102 (netbook)" [Undecided,New]
<czr> dupondje, there's no clean solution for the NIC issue though at the moment. it would require small changes from 2.6.33 kernel being ported back to 2.6.32 that is used in lucid.
<dupondje> well thats a quite 'clean' solution
<dupondje> there IS a patch already in kernel, we don't have to produce it ourself :)
<Apache-33> i heard that there is already lucid beta tried alpha2 and alpha3 didnt work with my ati card does beta work or still not?
<czr> well yes, but clean as per end-user standpoint, not kernel package maintainer standpoint :-)
<dupondje> I changed bug title btw, as its a big more clear now :)
<czr> hmm. the bug was really about two issues
<czr> well, your call :-)
<dupondje> 1 bug 2 issues = not good :)
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<dupondje> 1 bug 1 issue :P
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<czr> dupondje, agreed, but that's hindsight at my part
<Apache-33> people does lucid beta work with ati cards?
<avar> define "work"
<ChogyDan> Apache-33: I think it is close
<czr> besides, if the sky2-issue would be fixed, the other one isn't really a big issue (since it depends on restricted drivers anyway).
<Apache-33> <ChogyDan> u mean it doesnt right? just few months more and it will right?:)
<czr> Apache-33, "ati cards" is quite a broad definition.
<czr> as is "work".
<abhinav> Apache-33: compix doesn't seem to be running for me, but it does for a few people
<abhinav> Apache-33: but gnome and kde work, with the latest gnome/gdm fix in place.
<mauri> im using kubuntu beta1 but dolpihn says : refusiong to mount device /dev/sda1 for uid=1000
<abhinav> mauri: there is some bug with mount. known issue. try to mount manually
<mauri> abhinav: i supposed was because of my grups
<abhinav> mauri: there is one open issue. saw a discussion here earlier. try manually, that might work. then it is not your group issue :)
<Apache-33> <abhinav> tnx :)
<mauri> abhinav: tnk
<vistakiller> geia
<monkey_dust> slight inconvenience: i have to enter the wifi WEP key manually, it is not remembered
<avar> How do I find out what xorg package provides my video card driver?
<avar> http://pastie.org/879510
<avar> So I'm guessing xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sulle> Where can i change the mouse sensitivity?, i have already done that in the settings for the mouse. But it is not enough.
<BUGabundo> eeeeww
<BUGabundo> java bronkeness
<BUGabundo> :(
<monkey_dust> slight inconvenience: i have to enter the wifi WEP key manually, it is not remembered
<BUGabundo> monkey_dust: wep? really ? really??
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/543366
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 543366 in azureus "vuze wont start" [Undecided,New]
<mauri> how is it possibile to merge 2 pdf during a printing
<bazhang> mauri, in lucid?
<mauri> bazhang: yes
<monkey_dust> BUGabundo?
<bazhang> mauri, during printing no way, would have to be before printing I would imagine
<mauri> bazhang: ok...
<almoxarife> I upgraded from karmic and I lost the volume control applet, is there an easy fix??? I do have sound
<Dr_Willis> what do you mean by 'merge' exactly?
<almoxarife> mauri: if merge mean incorporate then open office word processor can do it
<mauri> AlanBell: ok
<mauri> AlanBell: tnk
<sulle> my mouse is extremley sensitive, anny ideas on how i can set it more down?. already set it on the settings for the mouse but it is still too much.
 * avar files a bizarre bug in 10.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/543368
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 543368 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Running `lshw -C video' causes psychedelic graphic distortions until logout (video included)" [Undecided,New]
<ChogyDan> almoxarife: you may just need to add it to your panel
<dubzii> is it correct that ATI has released new drivers for beta 1?
<AlanBell> huh?
<AlanBell> oh tab fail
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<BUGabundo> up early BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo , just my regular get up , usually up at 8AM
<red> avar: bizarre, my browser can't play that ;)
<red> usually it would nag about missing a plugin
<red> ill just save and vlc :p
<monkey_dust> 1:40pm here
<yuger51> hi i ve resently installed ubuntu-netbook remix 10.04 after installing windows 7 , installation was sucessfull and ubuntu is working flawless , but when i select "windows 7 " @ grub boot menu , it give me error i.e windows failed to start
<penguin42> someone yesterday had the same problem
<busata> hmm, is it normal that my nvidia drivers are "activated" but not in use? while desktop effects seem to work fine
<penguin42> yuger51: Can you file a bug against the 'ubiquity' package - that's the installer
<busata> well, shown as that on the screen, but they do seem to work
<penguin42> yuger51: And if you actually see an error when you try and start windows include the full text of the error
<jemark> yuger51, what is the exact error message?
<yuger51> wait
<avar> red: Yeah, it's a mpeg4 video
<yuger51> "windows failled to start . a recent hardware or software change might be the cause . to fix froblem < repair bla bla bla > status :0xc000000f , info: the boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible"
<yuger51> penguin42: jemark ^^^^
 * penguin42 doesn't know Windows to fix that, but I would file a bug on the ubuntu installer
<Aidar-Nagato> who has got marvell yukon network card?
<penguin42> Aidar-Nagato: I haven't, but I noticed this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/543314
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 543314 in linux "Frequently used NIC (Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4381) not supported" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Aidar-Nagato> hm... looks like i have this bug
<monkey_dust> slight inconvenience: i have to enter the wifi WEP key manually, it is not remembered
<penguin42> Aidar-Nagato: It looks like a few people have it and it seems like a simple fix to make so hopefully it'll get fixed quickly
<Aidar-Nagato> i hope it will work
<hifi> imagemagick is not compiled against librsvg anymore
<hifi> thus, svg support in "convert" is broken
<Aidar-Nagato> penguin42: i replaced my sky2.c with this http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob_plain;f=drivers/net/sky2.c;hb=0f5aac7070a01ec757ed243febe4fff7c944c4d2 what should i do now?
<Damascene> http://damascene.byethost7.com/1917665617.mp3 google talk offline message sound strange
<Damascene> on vlc
<Damascene> could someone test it?
<Damascene> white noise I guess
<boodroscotch> Hi guys. Just installed Lucid Beta 1. It's great except for one thing: X won't start. I'm assuming this is a problem surrounding my ATi card and fglrx. Any help/suggestions???
<Damascene> try ctrl + alt + F7
<Damascene> if doesn't work try it with F1 then F7 again
<boodroscotch> or do I have to renuke it?
<neglesaks> Hello. U installed Lucid Beta 1 yesterday on top of a karmic and the ubuntu-disk-utility was uninstalled. Now, palimpsest is gone, and so is my ability to mount hard disks in Nautilus. ALso, attaching USB 3.0 storage crashes my pc. Anyone with similar experiences?
<bibinou> hi
<bibinou> anyone got problems with the latest nvidia-current update ?
<BluesKaj> bibinou, did you elect to install nvidia-common as suggested by apt/aptitude when you updated?
<boodroscotch> I need help Getting X and ATi drivers resolved.
<bibinou> BluesKaj: no I use nvidia-common since karmic
<bibinou> updated after alpha 3
<bibinou> no problems before today
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card , bibinou ?
<bibinou> 9800GT
<bibinou> "no screens found"
<bibinou> so I guess it's a driver thing
<BluesKaj> ok, drop to a tty , stop X  with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , install nvidia-current again
<bibinou> done and done
<bibinou> actually I deleted xorg.conf and got a desktop
<bibinou> I think I'm using mesa or some fallback
<boodroscotch> whenever I log in GNOME doesn't start. instead, I am given a terminal window
<boodroscotch> and everything else just stops
<BluesKaj> bibinou, ok run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<bibinou> "New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' " ?
<BluesKaj> yup, that's good
<BluesKaj> you should could be ok now
<bibinou> rebooting
<boodroscotch> it worked on first boot'
<bibinou> thanks !
<git__> Has anyone encounter the "unable to enumerate USB device on port ..." bug?
<BluesKaj> boodroscotch, but you're able to boot into the login , right ?
<boodroscotch> BluesKaj: yep, I am
<boodroscotch> Oh, and I don't have network access because nothing has started
<BluesKaj> yeah, boodroscotch I had that condidtion for a while , suddenl corrected itself after an update ..the wonders of alpha/beta releases
<boodroscotch> problem is, i don't have any network access at all since everything dependent on X hasn't started :(
<boodroscotch> how did you get an update?
<BluesKaj> boodroscotch, startx in the terminal or tty
<jason__> do I need to do a update-manager -d if i have alpha installed?
<penguin42> Aidar-Nagato: I'd try one of these daily kernel packages from here; it may work: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2010-03-15/
<lenios> jason__, no
<BluesKaj> boodroscotch, run sudo apt-get update in the tty or terminal
<dupondje> penguin42: i'm trying to build a kernel with only the patch for the nic support :)
<boodroscotch> BluesKaj: Thanks, I'll try that
<neglesaks> Hello. U installed Lucid Beta 1 yesterday on top of a karmic and the ubuntu-disk-utility was uninstalled. Now, palimpsest is gone, and so is my ability to mount hard disks in Nautilus. ALso, attaching USB 3.0 storage crashes my pc. Anyone with similar experiences?
<bibinou> it's me again :(
<bibinou> I get a low resolution desktop with nvidia-xconfig provided xorg.conf
<bibinou> like 640x480
<bibinou> and i can't roll back to a previous driver it seems
<glaucous> hello everybody!  how do I get lucid to stop spinning my fan all day long?
<glaucous> no one?
<jason__> what package provides the login screen
<Ian_Corne> gdm
<jason__> thank u
<muelli> heya, is it just me or can't anybody load "kvm-intel" because of "kvm_intel: Unknown symbol kvm_vcpu_on_spin" with 2.6.32-16-generic?
<penguin42> muelli: It's OK for me on 2.6.32-16-generic #25-Ubuntu on 64bit
<muelli> penguin42: hm. weird. but thanks.
<penguin42> muelli: You got the kvm module loaded first? Is it the #25 version you've got (from uname -a)
<muelli> penguin42: yep, loaded kvm first and it's "2.6.32-16-generic #24-Ubuntu".
 * muelli probably needs to reboot soonish...
<penguin42> ah, mine is #25 - I guess there's a slightly newer version here
<monkey_dust> still no codename for ubuntu 10.10?
<neglesaks> not heard any yet
<bjsnider> killer kangaroo
<bjsnider> no wait, it would have to be m
<bjsnider> murderous muskrat
<monkey_dust> Miserable Man
<penguin42> manic minerbird ?
<bjsnider> i wanted karmic to be killer kangaroo
<bjsnider> but whatever
<neglesaks> manic moose
<neglesaks> mouldy muskrat
<monkey_dust> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MReleaseSchedule
<abhinav> does anyone have the fglrx non-free driver running with lucid ?
<neglesaks> abhinav, as i recall, that was barred from lucid (iirc)
<neglesaks> for now, that is
<mssa> hi guyes
<abhinav> neglesaks: around 10 hours back, someone claimed to have got it working. Tried that, and it's not working for me.
<neglesaks> abhinav, I'm on nvidia myself, trying to test out the nouveau driver. but i've been hobbled by other bugs so far.
<buero> Hi gdm is not starting every now and then, i drop to a console (I'm using lucid lynx updated nosplash) gdm starts without problems with sudo gdm-start afterwards. how can I find the problem which log should i look in??
<abhinav> neglesaks: ok .. I got some dependency problems. probably better to wait a while then.
<neglesaks> agreed.
<mssa> how is the nvidia support in the beta
<abhinav> buero: did you update to the very latest ? there were some fixes that went in 10-12 hours back
<abhinav> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<mssa> any one tried it
<neglesaks> mssa, noveau, the oss nv driver, works mostly well. the updated nonfree binares are barred due to a problem in nvidias own code causing hardware damage to some cards
<abhinav> question : should we enable karmic-backports in the sources.list ? It is uncommented right now
<neglesaks> relogging
<buero> abhinav: yes I did a update 5min ago, I will see if its gone but I am in a session now where the problem occured and i thougt i could look, is it a known Problem??
<abhinav> buero: there were some problems with gdm not working. I do not know if there is a problem which causes restart. you can look into /var/log/gdm to to see what's going wrong
<buero> thanks
<buero> its seems to be a nvidia problem there is no screen found, funny that it works when started by hand though THANKS ANYWAY
<AnAnt> Hello, the virtual console became wierd in lucid
<AnAnt> anyone having this issue
<AnAnt> the resolution is OK, but only 80x25 chars of it is used !
<penguin42> AnAnt: Seems fine here (just tried ctrl-alt-f1)
<AnAnt> penguin42: what's the resolution ?
<penguin42> 1920x1080
<AnAnt> penguin42: in characters I mean
<AnAnt> penguin42: did you try using the virtual console
<penguin42> AnAnt: 67x240
<AnAnt> penguin42: for example, running aptitude
<AnAnt> penguin42: does that use the whole screen ?
<penguin42> just tried ls etc and checked the output of stty -a
<AnAnt> penguin42: can you try something like aptitude ?
<penguin42> it's using the full display
<charlie-tca> mine is too
<charlie-tca> Nice to see everything on one page, too
<charlie-tca> 210 columns of aptitude is hard on my eyes
<penguin42> you can never have too many columns
<AnAnt> so it seems the kernel is giving wrong reports about my tty !
<solid_liq> charlie-tca, why don't you increase the font size then?
<penguin42> AnAnt: What does stty -a show for rows/cols ?
<AnAnt> stty size gives: 30 106
<charlie-tca> How do I do that in the tty?
<solid_liq> heh, someone is actually using weechat?
<AnAnt> I know that it was more than that
<charlie-tca> weechat is nice, at times
<AnAnt> and now, firefox isn't running either
<AnAnt> just closes silently
<charlie-tca> solid_liq: how do I increase the font size?
<solid_liq> charlie-tca, terminal->change profile
<penguin42> firefox has started having flash problems for me in the last couple of weeks
<charlie-tca> That doesn't change the tty fonts here
<charlie-tca> It only changes them in terminal
<AnAnt> brb
<BUGabundo> woooooo got a 18.4" HP with quad core i7 to run Lucid :P hawt
<solid_liq> charlie-tca, oh, you're at an actual tty?
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: WOW
<charlie-tca> solid_liq: yes
<solid_liq> BUGabundo, nice.  my new lappy is only an i5
<solid_liq> charlie-tca, there's a way to do it, but I don't remember exactly...  I know it's an option to the kernel (a modestring?)
<charlie-tca> thanks
<solid_liq> charlie-tca, slackware's docs may be the best reference for that actually
<charlie-tca> I see
<AnAnt> Hello, I just upgraded to lucid beta from karmic, firefox doesn't start anymore and it doesn't give an error, how can I find out the problem ?
<AnAnt> I found that if I remove my ~/.mozilla/firefox/ , firefox works
<abhinav> AnAnt: try safe mode
<AnAnt> abhinav: what's that ?
<abhinav> AnAnt: from a terminal, firefox -safe-mode . also, what error do you get ?
<AnAnt> no error
<charlie-tca> Try removing the extensions and plugins and adding them back in one at a time?
<AnAnt> hang on
<BUGabundo> 2239% complete ubuntu startup usb-creator
<BUGabundo> o_O
<Ian_Corne> lol
<charlie-tca> huh
<charlie-tca> well, at it least says complete...
<BUGabundo> that's 'complete' as in progress
<BUGabundo> like 50% complete :p
<charlie-tca> lol
<BUGabundo> at least if finined
<BUGabundo> that 2k% was at 99%
<BUGabundo> so some bad % calc at the very end
<charlie-tca> see, not so bad afterall
<charlie-tca> cd
<BUGabundo> now trying to boot that HP laptop from the pendrive
<BUGabundo> with daily lucid
<AnAnt> charlie-tca: mozillateam says that it is fixed in their daily PPA, so I'm trying now
<charlie-tca> and it worked, too?
<charlie-tca> AnAnt: glad to hear it
<BUGabundo> OOOHHHHHHH
<BUGabundo> usb boot is GORGEOUSE
<BUGabundo> _pink_ too
<BUGabundo> how is nvidia CUDA support in lucid?
<adamplumb> I'm attempting to boot the 10.04 Beta 1 amd64 livecd on my desktop and it doesn't get past the Ubuntu Splash screen
<adamplumb> I have recently installed 9.10 on the same machine
<osfast> so have i
<charlie-tca> give it a long time?
<BUGabundo> humm now livecd test? just installer?
<charlie-tca> Also, might have to hit Ctrl+Alt+F7
<osfast> i cant update my lynx :(
<adamplumb> I'm wondering how I can help to get this fixed
<adamplumb> this is booting up into the livecd.  It shows the Ubuntu logo and the five dots are filled orange
<adamplumb> ctrl+alt+f7 has no effect
<BUGabundo> oh oh
<adamplumb> i'm wondering if this could be an X related issue
<BUGabundo> can't create partitions
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> installer fail
<osfast> help errors occur when updating cant verrify signature
<osfast> public key not avalible
<adamplumb> How do I see the boot messages instead of the splash screen when booting the livecd?
<osfast> il ask again later im hunry first
<mauri> imnot able to place files in the waste. The system says that it is fullbut it is empty
<AnAnt> charlie-tca: yup, it worked
<charlie-tca> adamplumb: I think hit right shift in the first 5 seconds after the splash appeared, but I am not sure it will work
<adamplumb> hmm...well I changed the grub command in the boot menu and removed the "splash" keyword.  That seems to have gotten me to the livecd desktop
<mM94> hello. anyone else getting those annoying dns hangs, like the ones in karmic?
<BUGabundo> smarty pants MSFT and HP, create 4 primary partitions, making it difficult to add or change a partition to install LINUX :(
<mauri> imnot able to place files in the waste. The system says that it is fullbut it is empty
<mauri> imnot able to place files in the waste. The system says that it is fullbut it is empty
<penguin42> BUGabundo: What the heck do they do with 4 partitions?
<BUGabundo> boot, OS (win7), HP recovery, HP tools
<penguin42> ah
<BUGabundo> so I'm nuking recovery
<Ian_Corne> and tools? :p
<BUGabundo> and creating and extended partition
<BUGabundo> I'm sure  new users trying to install from LiveCDs will NEVER be able to install Ubuntu like this
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I'm wondering if you can create an extended partition that actually includes one of the others as a logical partition
<BUGabundo> penguin42: they are all PRIMARY
<BUGabundo> so I can't create a new extented one
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Yeh but I'm saying delete one of them (remembering where it is), create an extended in free space, and then create a logical within it that has the same start/end as the original primary
<penguin42> we've had a couple of people with failed win7 after install so far, but I doubt that was the cause
<BUGabundo> I doubt HP extented BIOS would be able to start that partition later
<penguin42> ah probably true
<BUGabundo> so installer team should start thinking on ways to _fix_ this
<BUGabundo> or else our new users will not be able to install
<mauri> imnot able to place files in the waste. The system says that it is fullbut it is empty
<penguin42> BUGabundo: It sounds like someone needs to have a word with someone friendly in HP as well
<BUGabundo> and all other OEMs
<salty-horse> hi. while upgrading to lucid via the graphical update-manager, the screen suddenly went black with graphical glitches on top, and a box popped up saying there was a problem with the graphics device (forgot to write it down). the keyboard and mouse didn't work so I couldn't confirm it. after restarting, I couldn't boot into a graphical environment, and the keyboard didn't work. I had to use the previous kernel in order to finish the pac
<salty-horse> kage installation process (and now it's done) -- where should I report this?
<Ian_Corne> hmm, BUGabundo I've found that installing ubuntu next to windows is never an easy thing for a new user
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, the nvidia-current driver installs the libcuda shared lib and links
<leonardo>  Hi people, I was using Debian Squeeze and had a problem after an update where I can't see all the screen. I tried everything but didn't find a solution. So I installed Ubuntu 10.04 and after an hibernate I have the same problem. The resolution config is ok, so I don't know what is the problem and how fix it
<shadeslayer> where can i find skype for 10.04
<d4rkn3ss> hi at all, i have a question: is the gnome shell already inherited in the beta?
<monkey_dust> shadeslayer, check http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<AnAnt> how do I change the position of minimize,maximize,close buttons ?
<abhinav> AnAnt: try a different theme ?
<AnAnt> I am using a different theme
<monkey_dust> AnAnt, alt-f2 gconf-editor
<AnAnt> monkey_dust: and ?
<nightsjammies> anyone else in here use an itouch with the new distro?
<monkey_dust> AnAnt, apps > metacity > general > button layout
<d4rkn3ss> @ all, can someone plz tell me, if the gnome-shell already exists in the lucid lynx beta?
<rsk> d4rkn3ss use packages.ubuntu.org
<d4rkn3ss> rsk ?
<rsk> d4rkn3ss ?
<d4rkn3ss> rsk, is this a website?
<rsk> that is correct
<d4rkn3ss> rsk, k, thx ;)
<yofel> d4rkn3ss: it is in lucid, but not that useful from what I've heard
<d4rkn3ss> yofel, k... do u know how i can open it?^^
<monkey_dust> d4rkn3ss, check http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome-shell&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<d4rkn3ss> yofel, i mean the gnome-shell
<d4rkn3ss> monkey_dust, ah thx
<yofel> d4rkn3ss: install 'gnome-shell' I guess, I never tried it myself
<d4rkn3ss> yofel, k
<monkey_dust> i tried it and did not like it
<d4rkn3ss> erm.. another question... did any1 try to install the beta in a virtual box?
<monkey_dust> d4rkn3ss, you can just sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<nightsjammies> no...
<monkey_dust> d4rkn3ss, search google foor Testdrive Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> anyone knows what's needed to get finger print to work, at GDM?
<monkey_dust> https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<charlie-tca> d4rkn3ss: yes, that is also done during testing.
<d4rkn3ss> monkey_dust, well... i've alrdy installed it... but i also wanted to install the vm-driver and... it didn't like that the hal has gone and doesn't do anything....
<skyjumper> BUGabundo: thinkwiki.org
<skyjumper> BUGabundo: it's not worth it, IMO
<BUGabundo> my friend is asking for it
<monkey_dust> idd, i've read that hal is no longer needed or supported
<d4rkn3ss> but it looks very nice, the new ubuntu :)
<nightsjammies> Why is it that I can no longer drag folders like 'Home' from the Places menu to the top bar?
<nightsjammies> I can drag Apps though..
<mM94> hello. anyone else getting those annoying dns hangs, like the ones in karmic?
<PhotoJim> not I, but I have IPv6, so not sure I'd notice them.
<nightsjammies> and what's an indicatorapplet and plymouth crash, and has anyone else had them?
<abhinav> mM94: on bootup,  dhclient seems to not update resolvconf or something - so that everything is unreachable despite there being an ip address for the eth card.
<monkey_dust> just tried gnome-shell again and still do not like it
<mM94> abhinav, is this something being worked on?
<abhinav> mM94: not sure
<BUGabundo> erk
<BUGabundo> GRUB2 is translated!?!?!
<abhinav> mM94: tried searching for a bug, but got pulled into something else. Don't know if a bug even exists
<mM94> abhinav, i submitted a bug describing my issue last night. but I didn't have much info to add
<abhinav> mM94: ok . yeah it's annoying, especially since I removed network manager, and now some people at my home who are linux-newbies won't know what to do when the internet doesn;t work :)
<nightsjammies> so are we supposed to update yet? or does doing that still break stuff?
<penguin42> the break of a few days ago seems to have been fixed
<nightsjammies> okay
<mM94> abhinav, yeah i'm a newbie myself of sorts. Man i hope I can find out something. I dont wanan be stuck with jaunty forever...which never had this problem.
<nightsjammies> has anyone installed wine yet?
<monkey_dust> nightsjammies, yes
<nightsjammies> do you have any problems with it?
<monkey_dust> no
<abhinav> nightsjammies: I have it installed, and working (upgrade from karmic)
<mel> is the software centre really slow for the rest of you guys?
<nightsjammies> because I get a Blocked: wine start/ unix error
<abhinav> nightsjammies: ran picasa on it, which is pretty heavy, right ? no issues
<nightsjammies> and this: The file '/home/jason/Downloads/StanzaSetup.exe' is not marked as executable.
<nightsjammies> huh
<yofel> nightsjammies: if you want to execute a file it needs the 'executable' bit set, either check some nautilus file setting or use 'chmod +x <filename>' in a terminal
<nightsjammies> ahh, I see. that page finally opened for me.
<nightsjammies> I see how to fix it now.
<nightsjammies> thanks :)
<Strife89> Sweet, Beta 1's out. :)
<shadeslayer> Strife89: welcome to the real world
<Strife89> ?
<monkey_dust> idd nightsjammies i have a wine error too
<Strife89> shadeslayer: Please elaborate on what you mean.
<nightsjammies> nah, I figured it out. What's your error monkey?
<shadeslayer> Strife89: lol.. i meant Beta 1 is out for days
<Strife89> shadeslayer: Ah.
<Strife89> I last checked ... 6 days ago, I think.
<nightsjammies> I need to see if I can get virtualbox to work today as well. anyone had any problems with that?
<Strife89> nightsjammies: Virtualbox is working fine here (on Windows Vista).
<Strife89> nightsjammies: Just disable ACPI when booting the CD (image) and you should be fine.
<monkey_dust> ok, problem solved using chmod +x blah.exe
<Strife89> nightsjammies: Alternatively, upgrade Virtualbox itself.
<nightsjammies> disable acpi...how do I do that?
<nightsjammies> I d/l'ed the latest version from the website.
<Strife89> nightsjammies: You mean you downloaded Beta 1?
<nightsjammies> Wait, maybe not. Hold on.
<Strife89> nightsjammies: Or did you download it several days ago?
<nightsjammies> no, sorry. 3.1
<Strife89> That would be an Alpha, I think.
<Strife89> nightsjammies: Read the topic for a link to Beta 1.
<nightsjammies> i wasn't aware they had a beta...bloody hell.
<nightsjammies> oh well, I'm installing it now. It'll give me something to mess with
<sulle> my mouse is extremley sensitive, anny ideas on how i can set it more down?. already set it on the settings for the mouse but it is still too much.
<Some_Person> I still miss nautilus's toggle button
<Strife89> This is gonna be a loooong download. :/
<Strife89> Friggin' slow-ish DSL.
<Some_Person> Strife89: I have your same problem there. Just be patient
<abhinav> Strife89: true that. Took quite a while yesterday, here in India. Was trying an update. If you're downloading the CD, try the torrent ?
<Strife89> abhinav: The download is currently going at 129 KB/s; my top speed is about 150 KB/s.
<abhinav> Strife89: I downloaded yesterday at an average of 35 :)
<Strife89> I prefer to do large downloads on the collecge campus, which has a comparatively speedy connecting. Download speeds there can hit 2 MB/s.
<Some_Person> Strife89: That's fast for me. My top speed is 80 KB/s
<Strife89> s/connecting/conntection/
<Strife89> Argh.
<Strife89> s/connecting/connection/
<mikebeecham> hi guiys...I've just upgraded to 10.04 and now my window titles are at a wierd placement witnhin the titlebar....where can I change this?
<Some_Person> mikebeecham: You mean on the left?
<mikebeecham> well, about 1.5cm to the right of centre!
<mikebeecham> the windows controls are now on the left, like mac...which is fine
<mikebeecham> the actual title name is wierd
<Some_Person> Actually, they're not like Mac. They're in a different order, which I hate
<mikebeecham> it looks like it should be centered, but it's just off to the right of centre
<Strife89> Is the new color scheme implemented in this beta?
<mikebeecham> Some_Person: symantecs for now mate :D...I'm just looking to get my title name sorted
<mikebeecham> Strife89: yes, two new schemes, Ambiance and Radiant
<Some_Person> By default, the title should not be centered at all (unless you're not using the default theme). It should be aligned to the left
<mikebeecham> Some_Person: I'm happy with that...how can I move it?
<BUGabundo> humm
<Some_Person> I'm not sure. The titles are oddly not where they should be to begin with in your situation
<BUGabundo> lucid froze while installing packages with synaptic :(
<BUGabundo> not good
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<Ian_Corne> breakage
<Some_Person> BUGabundo: ooh, I had that happen to me in karmic. That was hell to fix
<Some_Person> I never want to hear about libio-stringy-perl again (the package it was installing when it quit)
<mikebeecham> in terms of the controls, you can move them around to your liking within gconf...I have mine set like mac
<Some_Person> mikebeecham: Doesn't that make them look a bit weird though?
<mikebeecham> depends on what metacity theme you're using :D
<mikebeecham> I dont really like the new themes, so I've gone back to Shikiti
<Some_Person> I like the new themes, but hate the new order. That's why I made a PPA that puts the order back to the karmic positions and fixes the new themes to look fine that way
<Some_Person> Why not Mac order? It would have required me to edit even more PNGs
<mikebeecham> to change the order, you only have to move a colon symbol and you're back to the right side of the screen!
<Some_Person> With minimize in the middle though, not on the left
<mikebeecham> true
<mikebeecham> I dont mind the new themes, but I'm a bit miffed that they didnt think as far as bacground to work with them
<Some_Person> what do you mean?
<mikebeecham> there are no new background walls that fit with the two new themes...I would have thought that a complete UI overhaul would have included them
<deanus> Some_Person, whats the url for your ppa
<mikebeecham> I'm a designer, so I'm anal enough to think about these things!
<Some_Person> deanus: https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/light-themes
<Some_Person> mikebeecham: You don't like the default purple thing?
<mikebeecham> It's a really poor resolution
<mikebeecham> I can see the gradient banding
<Imperion> question: why is 3D rendering so slow? I'm only getting about 500 FPS on glxgears (Radeon 9600, radeon driver)
 * Strife89 throws out a link to mikebeecham and wonders if there's something that might fit. http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/60-most-execellent-ubuntu-wallpapers/
<Some_Person> That file is still named warty-final-ubuntu.png, a holdover from the first release of ubuntu
<Ian_Corne> Imperion: 500fps
<Ian_Corne> or per 5 seconds?
<Imperion> ~2200/5s
<Some_Person> mikebeecham: The resolution is 1680x1050. Not high enough for you?
<mikebeecham> Strife89: thanks mate....deviantart is also my best friend
<ZykoticK9> Imperion, i don't think the issue is limited to ATI - I'm only getting 302 frames in 5.0 seconds with Nvidia - although windowed or fullscreen gives same result (3d games are working properly)
<Imperion> between 400 and 500 FPS
<monkey_dust> the wifi WEP key is not remembered and must be entered each time, browser flash plugin is unstable and must be reinstalled each time
<mikebeecham> Some_Person: which works for widescreen monitors, but but you can see the banding when you stretch it to  4x3 monitor
<Some_Person> Ah, that's probably why I'm not noticing it
<mikebeecham> ')
<Imperion> fullscreen is unusually A HELLUVALOT worse
<Imperion> $ glxgears -fullscreen
<Imperion> 428 frames in 5.0 seconds
<Imperion> 425 frames in 5.0 seconds
<Some_Person> The only machine I'm running lucid on is a laptop with a widescreen display
<nightsjammies> how much hard drive space do you need for an xp system?
<mikebeecham> ahhh
<mikebeecham> nightsjammies: as in the OS only?
<Imperion> ZykoticK9, you sure there's no fix for this?
<Some_Person> Oddly it's a 16:10 display instead of 16:9. I don't understand the reasoning behind that
<mikebeecham> to be honest HDDs are so big these days that it's a minimal amount we're talking about...I think XP SP3 needs around 3gb storage space for everything it needs to do
<ZykoticK9> Imperion, i haven't looked into it.  Just noticed yesterday, previously this was NOT an issue.
<Imperion> grumble
<mikebeecham> but then XP is so crap compared to Linux these days that it's an academic discussion :D
<mikebeecham> ahhhhhh
<nightsjammies> Okay. Well, I'm gonna install xp on vbox, and I've only got about 30 gigs to work with..
<nightsjammies> not if you own a damn itouch 3g it's not.
<mikebeecham> these are GORGEOUS: http://digitalshiva.deviantart.com/art/Density-154722887
<Strife89> nightsjammies: What else do you intend to put on the VM?
<nightsjammies> that's the only reason why I install vbox.
<nightsjammies> nothing, actually. It's sole purpose is for itunes.
<Some_Person> Quite ironically, I'm primarily a Linux user with a buttload of Windows licenses because I somehow got a Microsoft TechNet account without paying for it
<Strife89> mikebeecham: Awesome find. :D
<mikebeecham> why thankyou :D
<mikebeecham> I do love my deviantart
<nightsjammies> what's  technet account?
<Strife89> mikebeecham: My favorites: http://strife89.deviantart.com/favourites/#Wallpaper-Worthy
<Some_Person> nightsjammies: It's something you can buy that's probably very expensive that gives you more licenses for Microsoft products than anyone could ever need
<mikebeecham> ahhh....another lovely dA person
<Strife89> :)
<mikebeecham> my gallery: http://mikebeecham.deviantart.com/gallery
<Some_Person> For example, I have the ability to install _each edition_ of Windows XP, Vista, and 7 on 100 machines
<Strife89> mikebeecham: Feel free to look at my gallery. I like to think that I havve some good photographs. :) http://strife89.deviantart.com/gallery/
<abhinav> nightsjammies:
<abhinav> nightsjammies: I mske do wit 10g, though 15 would be better
<mikebeecham> now, if I can just get Chrome to look right on 10.04 then I'll be happy!
<Strife89> mikebeecham: That's an AWESOME gallery you have. :D
<Some_Person> The ironic part is that I don't like Windows and only use it when I have to
<mikebeecham> thanks Strife89...not done anything for a while
<ZykoticK9> Imperion, in my case the slow glxgears fps is due to "VSync to black" once disabled in compiz+nvidia settings 301fps jumps to 27751fps
<nightsjammies> wow, I could use something like that.
<Imperion> ZykoticK9, compiz is disabled here
<mikebeecham> in 10.04, does anyone notice a lag when changing background images...seems very sloiw
<Some_Person> The strangest part about it is that Microsoft claims I paid for it
<git__> i like Microsoft Office
<nightsjammies> hey, if they say you did, who's to complain?
<nightsjammies> and I already did a 10 gig space for vbox
<Some_Person> Well how is a 16 year old guy like me supposed to _buy_ a TechNet account?
<nightsjammies> I dunno...carefully, I suppose :D
<Ian_Corne> nightsjammies: what not dynamic?
<Ian_Corne> why*
<Ian_Corne> just remember not to do a full format then, rather a quick format
<nightsjammies> because I'm only installing it to see if it works. When I ugrade my whole computer to lynx, then I'll do a 50 gig installation.
<git__> i love the annotate capability of compiz
<nightsjammies> I only need to see if I can get it to work.
<almoxarife> after upgrade from karmic I have lost the indicator applets for sound and beagle, beagled is running and I have sound, any ideas??
<Imperion> anyone else have problems with their video card performance?
<Some_Person> I remember the first time I got desktop effects working on Linux. It was in ubuntu 6.10 (edgy) and I was using Beryl
<red> almoxarife: and you have tried clicking add to panel?
<almoxarife> red: yes, not there
<Ian_Corne> almoxarife: you need to add indicator-applet
<Ian_Corne> the little envelope
<red> thats what its called
<red> for me it wasn't there on default either
<red> but manually added & works well now
<Some_Person> Needless to say, when I first used Windows Vista, Beryl on Linux made it seem far less impressive
<nightsjammies> plymouthd closed again..what the hella=.
<red> I don't even have plymouth installed
<almoxarife> Ian_Corne: indicator-applet is not an avail pckg
<nightsjammies> what is plymouth?
<Some_Person> nightsjammies: The new splash screen that seems to hardly ever work for anyone
<red> red@kaliapullo:~$ sudo apt-get install indicator-appl
<red> indicator-applet           indicator-applet-session   indicator-application
<red> indicator-applet-complete  indicator-applet-sus
<red> almoxarife: perhaps try installing some of those
<nightsjammies> splash screen? you mean for logging in?
<Bittarman> red, ever heard of a pastebin
<Bittarman> nightsjammies, that logo tha shows up when your booting
<Some_Person> nightsjammies: The replacement for xsplash in lucid
<red> because pastebinning 5 package names is a smart thing
<Some_Person> red: You could make them all one line
<almoxarife> red: sorry, found it and it is installed
<red> i could, but then again all this yapping about is just as vain spam :p
<nightsjammies> um, yeah. that logo doesn't show up for me. Instead I get an ugly purple screen with ugly text.
<red> but good that you found it almoxarife
<almoxarife> red: I meant that they were already installed
<red> try to apt-get reinstall packagename
<Some_Person> I think plymouth should be scrapped. It's about a month before the release and it still doesn't work for most people
<red> and see if they appear on the add panel list
<almoxarife> red: thnks
<nightsjammies> and what about my indicatorapplet crashing?
<red> panel apps crashing seems to be a totally random thing
<red> last I had five days uptime without single boom, and today already a few times
<red> latest updates also broke samba sharing, symlinks in the share no longer work :/
<DanaG> I have plymouth fail to give me a boot logo.
<DanaG> I should take a video of my boot process some time.
<Some_Person> I can't see every single problem with plymouth being found and fixed in only a mont
<Bittarman> generally for me, plymouth shows up for about half a second before the login pops up
<Some_Person> s/mont/month
<red> I can't see ubuntu lucid release being totally bugfree either
<charlie-tca> I don't know, seems like most of the problems are fairly common with plymouth
<red> still it's going to be stable enough hopefully :)
<Some_Person> charlie-tca: But are their causes related?
<Bittarman> seems pretty stable now for me, only problem I have is gnome-do occasionaly refusing to start, and the couch service randomly dying
<charlie-tca> I don't know how many are
<nightsjammies> I like gnome-do.
<nightsjammies> It's one of the better apps around, imo
<Some_Person> What was wrong with xsplash anyway?
<Bittarman> nightsjammies, yeah, im kinda lost without it now
<Bittarman> if its not running, i get all confused!
<DanaG> simple-scan:
<charlie-tca> xsplash is still there
<Imperion> ARGH why must *actual* 3D acceleration be so NONEXISTENT?
<DanaG>   * New upstream relase: (LP: #539011)
<DanaG>     - Fix crop rotation
<DanaG> anyone else just think of farms?
<Imperion> yes
<nightsjammies>  I heard that there was something like it for windows as well, I even installed, though I can't remember what it was called
<Some_Person> charlie-tca: but it's no longer the default splash
<Bittarman> nightsjammies, there is indeed. but im never in windows for long enough for it to make a difference
<charlie-tca> sure is. It and plymouth work together
<Bittarman> i only use it for flash
<Bittarman> as soon as that works in wine ill be dropping windows for good
<Bittarman> heck ill even pay for crossover if they get it working in there
<DanaG> Wine doesn't do surround sound..... fail.
<DanaG> well, not fail, but not very useful.
<Some_Person> charlie-tca: If that's the case, why not just screw plymouth and use xsplash on its own?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<bcurtiswx_> hey all, are parted and udisks supposed to be installable yet?
<nightsjammies> so does anyone in here know how I fix that whole plymouth crash thing, or replace it with something else?
<Some_Person> What's the advantage of plymouth?
<nightsjammies> parted is.
<nightsjammies> I just did that yesterday. Not sure about udisk
<Some_Person> Hey, you can remove plymouth without removing ubuntu-desktop. I wonder what would happen if I did that
<charlie-tca> nightsjammies: try removing plymouth?
<Ian_Corne> I do that all the time, on my nvidia box
<Ian_Corne> to see if it works :)
<Ian_Corne> friday, it didn't
<charlie-tca> I have removed both plymouth and xsplash to boot my system before
<bcurtiswx_> nightsjammies: you can remove devicekit-disks safely?
<nightsjammies> I can? Don't even know what that is.
<nightsjammies> I just know that I used parted for my flash drive and it worked.
<Some_Person> What provided the white ubuntu logo back in karmic?
<Bittarman> new branding
<nightsjammies> bloody hell. I d/l'ed a DSL iso, and I can't even burn it to disk yet, because I only have dvds, and the computer is so friggin old, it can't read dvds.
<OerHeks> 1 2 3 testing Lucid, i am verry happy !
<Ian_Corne> nightsjammies: don't have a USB drive?
<nightsjammies> I do, but the DSL I just d/led won't show up as an iso for some reason. I just tried that.
<red> nightsjammies: you can just remove plymouth if u wish
<Some_Person> nightsjammies: Go to the nearest Walgreens (or other cheap drugstore depending on your locale), buy a CD
<red> u wont have a guy while booting but who cares :)
<nightsjammies> I guess I'll go and search.
<nightsjammies> Meh, my daughter is sick today, and I'm not taking her outside. I'll just get one tomorrow.
<nightsjammies> I guess I'll try and reinstall first, just to see what happens
<Some_Person> Did karmic use usplash?
<OerHeks> i have an ancient nvidia mx420 64 mb videocard, and glx-96 gives me a 640x480 screen, and it says reconmended.
<Bittarman> Some_Person, yes
<Some_Person> OerHeks: install nvidia-settings
<Bittarman> no.. xsplash
<Some_Person> Bittarman: What provided the white ubuntu logo on black screen before xsplash came up though? usplash?
<malinens> hi! I have 10.04 beta and 1080p monitor but I can choose only low resolution 4:3 resolution for my ati hd4850. any solutions? tnx!
<Bittarman> i think so
<Bittarman> malinens, check your xorg.conf
<OerHeks> i turned back to the standard driver, wich gives me 1024x768, on a 1440x900 screen, i try again, Some_Person
<deanus> malinens, odd, I have 1080p and ati4650 and its fine with radeon oss driver
<Some_Person> OerHeks: If the standard driver works fine, just use that
<malinens> I did not installed any drivers yet? do I need to do it manually?
<penguin42> OerHeks: I'd check from a /var/log/Xorg.0.log whether it's using the driver you think it is?
<deanus> malinens, its the default driver used for ati cards.  already installed.  the fglrx driver, which would probably fix it for you, isnt yet available
<malinens> I have pink box  with text "Mirror Screens" on top left corner and I can not access applications menu...
<Ian_Corne> deanus: I've read that it was prereleased to ubuntu?
<deanus> Ian_Corne, what was, fglrx?  its not installable, yet.
<red> Bittarman: saying to check your xorg.conf isn't really that helpful imho
<malinens> sorry, it seems ubuntu detected very correctly my monitor but turned secondary monitor by default for me...
<deanus> :)
<red> malinens: got it to work?
<malinens> maybe this is bug... because by default it shouldn't turn on secondary monitor...
<malinens> yes  :)
<nightsjammies> is there a DSL room?
<red> it depends on your gfx card basicly
<red> if its a VGA and DVI output card, chance is either of them is marked defauly by hardware
<Bittarman> red, often the available modes are listed there
<Bittarman> so yes, checking that first *is* helpful
<red> sometimes, sometimes
<malinens> yes, maybe it is because I have double dvi and no vga, but my monitor is vga with dvi adapter
<red> the detection is shaky at best
<Some_Person> The detection works great for when I plug my laptop into the TV
<Some_Person> Unfortunately, Bug #390816 hurts me when I do so
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390816 in gnome-power-manager "external monitor output is switched off when closing the laptop-lid when gnome-power-manager is set to blank screen on closing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390816
<malinens> very annoying maximize/minimize/close location for me, I think in previous ubuntus it was on right side...
<Some_Person> malinens: https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/light-themes
<red> Some_Person: same bug is default behaviour under windows :)
<Some_Person> red: Maybe default, but it can be switched off. In lucid, it can't
<Some_Person> I've been using a piece of styrofoam to keep the lid from closing all the way
<Some_Person> It's improvising and it's ugly, but it works
<Some_Person> Wouldn't be the first thing I've improvised
<OerHeks> i read somewher howto move the 3 buttons back > gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "maximize,minimize,close"
<Some_Person> OerHeks: You're missing a colon, and anyway, that puts minimize in the middle
<AnAnt> is anyone using pbuilder here ?
<sulle> where can i find the new wubi.exe?
<sulle> found it :)
<Some_Person> Why do people use wubi?
<sulle> Well, why not?. I was just helping a friend with his installation.
<AnAnt> I get an error with: $sudo pbuilder update --distribution lucid --override-config
<AnAnt> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<AnAnt> what's that ?
<nightsjammies> weird question about make startup disk
<nightsjammies> when I go to pick the iso, and click on it, it doesn't actually reflect in the main window...any ideas why?
<MasterFX> i'm running 10.04 on my laptop now, but my battery icon appears and disappears all the time.... and I have no sound icon .....
<MasterFX> any clues?
<nightsjammies> Hell, I don't even have any icons/
<yofel> MasterFX: the sound icon should be provided by the indicator applet
<Some_Person> MasterFX: Do you have indicator applet in your panel?
<MasterFX> i have BT and wireless indicators... they are also in the indicator applet right?
<Some_Person> MasterFX: Wireless is not
<MasterFX> ok...
<MasterFX> i removed the indicator applet and removed it several times....
<MasterFX> BT and power are always present....
<nightsjammies> are there any alternatives to the startup disc creator?
<crimsun> e.g., dd(1)
<nightsjammies> for a flash drive, that is?
<OerHeks> nightsjammies, try unetbootin
<nightsjammies> that's the one I couldn't remember.
<OerHeks> oke :-)
<nightsjammies> ooh, and it's in the repos too..
<OerHeks> for ubuntu, use the synaptic version, windows use sourgeforge http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<nightsjammies> anyone in here know what a .daa file extension is for?
<mikebeecham> so guys, is there a wiki that tells of whats new in 10.04?
<yofel> mikebeecham: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/TechnicalOverview
<monkey_dust> mikebeecham, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/ubuntu-1004-alpha-3-released-later.html
<mikebeecham> yofel: thanks mate....I like to so far, but feel like there's more than I'm seeing!
<OerHeks> nightsjammies, i think .daa is an image , not all burning software can handle it.
<nightsjammies> ahh, not what I want then. Thanks much.
<mikebeecham> guys, where do I find the 'MeMenu'?
<boodroscotch> Hey guys. I have an fairly recent ATi Card and GNOME won't start when I log in
<boodroscotch> It gives me a terminal
<boodroscotch> and I can manually start GNOME from it but many applets are broken/missing
<boodroscotch> Any help/suggestions? or should I nuke Lucid and stick with Karmic until the RC?
<pounard> hello, I have 3 questions about lucid: 1) How do I revert my metacity buttons to be on the right? 2) How do I get the legacy gnome sound applet? 3) How do I get rid of notify-osd? If anyone can answer any of these questions, I'll be happy:)
<devilsadvocate_> hi
<devilsadvocate_> so i really need some help getting my sound back
<devilsadvocate_> it stopped working all of a sudden
<devilsadvocate_> aplay doesnt work either
<devilsadvocate_> alsa finds my audio devices just fine
<crimsun> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh , please.
<devilsadvocate_> volume is turned up
<devilsadvocate_> oki
<mikebeecham> quick aesthetic question...is there any way to place the time and date next to each other, instead of on top of each other?
<Scotie> Devil Where do you have sound problems, anywhere,
<boodroscotch> why are the window control buttons (like close and minimize) on the left side now???
<Scotie> me too, hope it will fix it after upgrade to lucid
<devilsadvocate_>  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5a33c14e158c04ce84b4bcf136ebddc6e466a3e7
<devilsadvocate_> crimsun, ^
<devilsadvocate_> Scotie, no sound plays, at all
<Scotie> no, suddenly, don t know why
<crimsun> seriously?
<crimsun> Simple mixer control 'Master',0 Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum Playback channels: Mono Limits: Playback 0 - 64 Mono: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [off]
<crimsun> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<crimsun> it's muted.
<devilsadvocate_> hm
<Scotie> Amarok crashed when download the sound
<devilsadvocate_> so thats the last time i trust kmix
 * devilsadvocate_ tries to unmute with alsamixer
<nightsjammies> hey, does amarok play videos?
<nightsjammies> and has anyone in here gotten the supposed video plugin to work for rhythmbox?
<Scotie> no, really, perhaps ipod that sit i think
<step21> hi, still trying to force gma x3100 to output to 1920x1080 ... did cvt 1920 1080; xrandr --newmode ...; xrandr --addmode ...; xrandr --output ... --mode ...; it accepts it, but it seemingly only switches to 1680x1050. and not even that really, because the bottom of the screen is cut of (taskbar)
<step21> both screen and card support this resolution everywhere else
<devilsadvocate_> crimsun, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c2aff379837d7a24294ea25dbb3a7a2e72e2968c : i still hear no sound. i unmuted in alsamixer, how i see if its muted in the output?
<devilsadvocate_> yeah, the off changed to on
<boodroscotch> Okay, that's it. No nautilus!?!?!?? going back to Karmic.
<DexterF> hi
<devilsadvocate_> so i'm presuming its not unmuted
<devilsadvocate_> not muted*
<Scotie> Did you check it with system checking
<DexterF> how do I get the window buttons back to the right side?
<monkey_dust> DexterF, alt-f2 gconf-editor apps > metacity > general > button layout
<monkey_dust> but it's easier to get ysed to it
<monkey_dust> ysed = used
<DexterF> I dont want to get used to it. it blows.
<monkey_dust> i'm already used to it
<Scotie> Can I get the Awn manager on the right side of the screen
<Scotie> verticallu
<crimsun> devilsadvocate_: install pavucontrol and check that you aren't trying to use the HDMI out
<nightsjammies> I've got Nautilus..
<Scotie> vertically
<crimsun> devilsadvocate_: alternately, check pactl stat
<nightsjammies> 2.29
<monkey_dust> boodroscotch, no nautilus, what do you mean?
<devilsadvocate_> crimsun, if it makes any difference, i heard the kde login sound when i logged in earlier. then later i played some bzflag and tried muting it, and assumed i muted it by pressing the hardware button (XF86Mute or so). after that, no sound comes out. i've been trying with aplay in the hope that if its a pulseaudio problem then that wouldnt affect aplay
<devilsadvocate_> crimsun, checking
<crimsun> devilsadvocate_: also, because you mentioned KMix, I presume you've configured Phonon (KDE System Settings > Multimedia) correctly to set PA to the highest/topmost priority?
<boodroscotch> monkey_dust: I think my Lucid upgrade was messed up.
<devilsadvocate_> crimsun, yepi've also tried to 'test' each of the optionf from there, none of them produce any sound either.
<boodroscotch> half my applets are missing
<Scotie> really, i am busy, whats happend
<boodroscotch> GNOME/X won't start
<crimsun> devilsadvocate_: so what's the output from 'pactl stat'?
<crimsun> devilsadvocate_: pastebin, please
<devilsadvocate_> crimsun, doing that tright now
<devilsadvocate_> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/H3RyGVSu
<DexterF> monkey_dust: that was easy, thanks.
<devilsadvocate_> crimsun, ok, it works now
<sulle> Is here annyone that please can help me with my mouse sensitivity problem?.
<devilsadvocate_> crimsun, in pavucontrol, the output devices volume was muted
<devilsadvocate_> crimsun, how could this happen / where is this normally controlled from?
<crimsun> devilsadvocate_: you pressed mute.
<devilsadvocate_> i turned _everything_ on alsamixer all the way up :(
<crimsun> devilsadvocate_: that doesn't make much difference
<devilsadvocate_> crimsun, thanks, by the way :)
 * devilsadvocate_ gets somewhat panicky in the absense of artificial sound
<crimsun> devilsadvocate_: np
<DexterF> is there an rss reader that scrolls in a bar like KNewsTicker?
<dante123> hi all, i keep getting asked for the keyring when first logging...how do I make it so that logging in invokes the keyring password
<sulle> My mouse sens is too high, i have changed it in the mouse settings but it is still sooo high that it is a problem to use it. Cant find a solution to this. Annyone here that can please help me?
<dante123> desktop, laptop, or netbook sulle
<sulle> Desktop dante123
<dante123> have u tried a different mouse...just to compare
<happyhobo> So lucid is going to go through with the screwed up buttons?
<happyhobo> Maximize, minimize and exit?  On the left side?
<dante123> <happyhobo> it isn't that big of a deal....for netbooks it is actually a good idea as sometimes left side gets lost.....im sure it will be a configurable setting
<dante123> sorry meant to say right side....when windows are larger than screen size
<happyhobo> I didn't know that about netbooks.  I got the fix 2 or 3 releases ago.  My only wish for lucid is to have the mint menu as an option.  I added it myself and I really liked it.
<dante123> i think there is too much crying about it from the "purists"....although I prefer them on right side too
<dante123> mint menu?   you mean when u start up....for grub2?
<happyhobo> I saved the gconftool command
<happyhobo> No on the panel
<dante123> you mean that menu on bottom left corner......windows like.....from linux mint?
<happyhobo> that menu in the top left or whereever you want to put it
<longcat> help
<happyhobo> You came to the right place longcat
<longcat> i installed lucid and now when i log into gdm gnome-session doesnt run.  and if i run it manually i also need to start metacity manually too.  how do i fix these two issues?
<guntbert> longcat: did you update today? there was an issue yesterday
<longcat> i've been updating again and again but nothing.  i updated a couple hrs ago
<longcat> could be my mirror is lagged, but is the issue that was fixed my issue?
<longcat> im using us.archive.ubuntu.com
<guntbert> longcat: not sure
<mikebeecham> does anyone know how I can set out my panel clock so that the date is next to the time, instead of on top?
<happyhobo> Hi mikebeecham
<mikebeecham> hi happyhobo
<salty-horse> getting this error in lucid when trying to mount my media player: Not Authorized: Remote Exception invoking org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Authority.CheckAuthorization() on /org/freedesktop/PolicyKit1/Authority at name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1: org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: Action org.freedesktop.devicekit.disks.filesystem-mount is not registered
<longcat> also is it just me or are the window decorations that let you resize/close/etc now on the left side instead of the right?
<mikebeecham> longcat: correct
<mikebeecham> new design
<yofel> mikebeecham: do you use KDE/gnome/xfce/... ?
<mikebeecham> yofel: gnome mate
 * yofel hasn't seen the date on top yet in gnome
<mikebeecham> at the moment, I have the date, then underneath is the time...and it's very squashed into the panel...I would really like to have it side by side
<yofel> but maybe they changed something since I last used it
<yofel> here in KDE the time is above the date
<mikebeecham> mine's always been like that
<salty-horse> longcat, I filed a bug about this in gnome: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=563003
<ubottu> Gnome bug 563003 in general "no fallback icon since 2.25.X" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<salty-horse> oops
<salty-horse> not that
<salty-horse> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=613522
<ubottu> Gnome bug 613522 in themes "button_layout conf setting should be part of theme engine" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<longcat> ah yes that would be ideal, i was trying to find how i could change that
<salty-horse> that's easy
<longcat> I think doing an autoremove removed more than I wanted.  Is there a package that tells gdm what available desktop environment options there are
<longcat> gdm kicks me into a session with xterm and no window manager
<salty-horse> see: /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/metacity-1/gconf-settings.sh
<salty-horse> set it to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<salty-horse> but note that the default new ubuntu themes don't look well with that set
<salty-horse> (mentioned in my bug)
<longcat> weird, themes call gconf directly
<DexterF> longcat: sounds to me as if somehting is broken or missing
<salty-horse> longcat, they don't. that script is just there for nothing
<salty-horse> (as far as my research led me to believe)
<salty-horse> ubuntu had probably set the gconf value (or executed that script) in some other package installation script
<Consul_Falx> hello folks
<Consul_Falx> please, I need help in setting up X.Org for Kubuntu Lucid AMD64 beta1 ...
<yofel> Consul_Falx: what doesn't work?
<Consul_Falx> I have a centrino1duo laptop with ATI radeon mobility X1450 videocard
<Consul_Falx> actually, all works well, but the video is visibly distracted
<Consul_Falx> (so that It's really awful to use it in this state)
<Consul_Falx> just as I put the install CD into device and started the CD checksumming operation, the splash image used in that was flickery just as all other graphics before and/or after the installation were
<Consul_Falx> upon compositional effects or video playback, the distraction is not any stronger than without that, but, it flickers all time
<Consul_Falx> well, and, actually, having now switched to a blank tty2, it flickers there as well :(
<Consul_Falx> yofel: any advice?
<yofel> Consul_Falx: can't help you as I don't have any experience with ati cards, you should wait a while, maybe someone else can. (and if not, possibly ask in #ubuntu-x if it's known)
<cryptk> here is what should be a simple question... if I want to install KDE into my Ubuntu 10.04 B1 install so that I can choose which one I want to use, what package would that be?
<cryptk> I looked in synaptic but there are hundreds of packages with KDE in the name
<robin0800> cryptk: kde-desktop
<yofel> cryptk: install 'kubuntu-desktop' that will pull in everything that's needed by kubuntu
<cryptk> ok, and this shouldn't mess with my ability to use Gnome as I do now right?
<cryptk> but I should be able to choose one at the login screen?
<yofel> cryptk: no
<cryptk> no as in it won't mess with anything?
<yofel> cryptk: you'll have to choose if you want to use kdm or gdm though during the installation
<robin0800> cryptk: yes but the menu may be a mess
<cryptk> hrm... I am confused now
<cryptk> so is there no way to just choose one at the logon screen?
<robin0800> cryptk: yes as I said
<yofel> cryptk: there will be, but you'll have to choose one logon screen, kde and gnome haver different ones (kdm/gdm)
<cryptk> ahh, so I can install kubuntu-desktop and jsut choose then
<yofel> cryptk: a prompt will appear for that
<cryptk> I was confused by yofel saying I had to choose kdm or gdm during install
<cryptk> ahh
<cryptk> ok
<cryptk> so I can use the gdm logon screen but have it load into KDE
<robin0800> cryptk: but at least in gnome you will find kde menu items
<yofel> cryptk: sorry, both kdm and gdm will let you choose if you want to use gnome or kde after that
<cryptk> ok, gotcha
<yofel> robin0800: it'll be the same in KDE too (gnome apps in menu)
<cryptk> so I can stick with my gdm logon screen and jsut choose KDE
<yofel> cryptk: yes
<Consul_Falx> cryptk: I wouldn'
<yofel> Consul_Falx: why not?
<Consul_Falx> t suggest using both
<cryptk> reason I wanna try it is because I have always used gnome... haven't used KDE in like 7-8 years
<dupondje> somebody around that has https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/543314 this bug ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 543314 in linux "Frequently used NIC (Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4381) not supported" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Consul_Falx> yofel: system integration turned out to be an immense mess ...
<Consul_Falx> notification catching, composition cache, plasma applets start f.cking up ...
<gavintlgold> just popping in to say great job with the chat integration and broadcast stuff. It's visually and functionally stunning!
<cryptk> I also noticed that with 10.04 I tried installing like I always have.. use unetbootin to make a bootable USB stick with the iso image... didn't work
<cryptk> had to burn it for some reason
<yofel> Consul_Falx: I have both gnome and kde installed, and the only issue I have noticed is that pulseaudio likes to make sound complicated in KDE
<cryptk> yofel, so you are doing KDE and Gnome on Lucid?
<robin0800> Consul_Falx: going gnome to kde is ok no idear about starting with kde and adding gnome
<yofel> Consul_Falx: and yes, I once noticed nm-applet replacing knotify with notify-osd, but that's all that happened to me so far
<yofel> cryptk: I do, but I use KDE most of the time, gnome is there if something breaks and makes KDE unusable
<cryptk> btw, one last question, I heard that HAL is completely gone in Lucid... is that right?
<Consul_Falx> yes, another thing, upon having ubuntu/xubuntu desktop installed, one may not use phonon as backend in KDE
<Consul_Falx> robin0800: right, I installed gnome into Kubuntu, and had to reinstall -.-
<yofel> cryptk: for gnome yes, but KDE and xfce still need it I think
<Consul_Falx> kde uses hal
<cryptk> ahh, no bueno on KDE for me then... I always have issues with HAL and my mouse
<cryptk> makes it randomly stop working
<Consul_Falx> and it has yet got some dismount error issues
<Consul_Falx> but lucid is yet far from stable :)
<cryptk> I will hold off on KDE then... I can't use it if it still uses HAL... my mouse hates HAL (I blame it on the mouse)
<robin0800> kde dosn't use the pulse audio sound server by default its not installed
<cryptk> so far I like lucid... the purple threw me off a bit though...
<cryptk> and the window title bar widgits being on the left is going to take some getting used to
<cryptk> huge thumbs up on the chat integration with the MeMenu though
<cryptk> already broadcastto facebook with it
<yofel> cryptk: maybe you should just get yourself a kubuntu live disk and try KDE out there
<robin0800> Consul_Falx: all my purples gone black and blue here
<Consul_Falx> :)
<cryptk> yofel, I wish I could get it to work from my USB stick (much faster) but it wouldn't boot...
<robin0800> cryptk:  all my purples gone black and blue here
<cryptk> robin0800, indeed, I will be changing the purple soon
<Consul_Falx> if using compiz in attached gnome, KWin will draw some data from compiz cache, whence display unwanted graphics upon changing workspaces, opening desktop wall or other things ...
<cryptk> I do have to say... if ubuntu could come out with a visually stunning appearance like Linux Mint has then it would be phenominal
<Consul_Falx> much safer is to install kubuntu-desktop onto ubuntu, just as robin0800 said
<cryptk> perhaps maybe in 10.10 we can have something really cool for the stock appearance
<Consul_Falx> ey, folks... could anybody please try to help me with my graphics issue?
<robin0800> cryptk: perhaps they will put the buttons back
<cryptk> and the favorites section (really the whole menu system) in Mint is great, I would love to see an option to use an "Integrated Menu" in Ubuntu
<deanus> prefer it simple and clean http://imagebin.org/89814
<cryptk> robin0800, you mean the menu widgits?
<robin0800> cryptk: no the minimize and maximise buttons etc.
<cryptk> yeah, I have always called them widgits
<cryptk> I like them on the right better also
<robin0800> cryptk: mine are back on the right
<cryptk> robin0800, how did you move them?
<cryptk> is there an easy way or did you graba  whole new window theme?
<robin0800> cryptk: gconf -editor metacity general move the colon to be leadig and not trailing
<Muscovy> Regarding window controls, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/AmbianceMod
<cryptk> THANK YOU
<cryptk> buttons back on right
<hackeron> xserver-xorg-input-evtouch: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.6.2) but it is not going to be installed < any ideas?
<cryptk> the more I check out the social features of Lucid the more I am impressed... some people put in some really good work on this
<avar> what features? I was very disappointed in the toolbar/gwibber thing
<cryptk> avar, that is what I am talking about, I can post to all of my accounts from right there, , click on the empathy icon (the envelope) and click on braoadcast and see all of the feeds
<cryptk> that last part is really nice
<hackeron> Filed a bug :( < https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-evtouch/+bug/543740
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 543740 in xf86-input-evtouch "xserver-xorg-input-evtouch: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.6.2) but it is not going to be installed " [Undecided,New]
<avar> cryptk: Yeah. That's just gwibber which was neat. I was hoping for something more closely coupled with the panel.
<avar> I thought "social by default" was a bit more than a single text field in a drop down menu;/ Something more apple-ish :)
<cryptk> well, would you rather the whole MeMenu be gwibber in a dropdown menu?
<kklimonda>  the problem I have with this textentry field in memenu is that it's not obvious what is it for.
<hackeron> Wait, HAL was removed in lucid? - What's the hardware abstraction layer now?
<kklimonda> hackeron: pure udev
<avar> Something a bit more polished. Like at least a countdown meter from 140 chars if I'm using twitter. or a textfield where I can see more than ~50 chars of the entire message
<avar> And it doesn't launch gwibber by default, afaict I have to do that manually by putting it in startup items or something like that
<kklimonda> avar: it's not going to show if gwibber isn't launched
<hackeron> kklimonda: so say if I ran: $ hal-find-by-capability video4linux - before - what do I do now?
<avar> kklimonda: I still get the text field even if gwibber isn't running
<kklimonda> avar: it's a bug
<avar> :)
<kklimonda> hackeron: no idea
<cryptk> I like it though, there will always be some people that prefer something different but I think it is great
<hackeron> anyone have any details about the HAL removal?
<Sado0og> hello  need help
<kklimonda> hackeron: google for halsectomy
<hackeron> kklimonda: thanks
<alex_mayorga> audio died after switching users, is this known?
<hackeron> also, the default search engine was changed from google to yahoo? why??
<OerHeks> yahoo pays more :-D
<yofel> hackeron: canonical earned some money by doing that
<OerHeks> to run all the update servers
<Sado0og> i have installed ubuntu 10.04 from windows7 .... when i reboot my laptop to login to ubuntu i got error message ?? why ??
<kklimonda> alex_mayorga: what do you mean by die? you don't hear anything when you play the music on the new account?
<yofel> Sado0og: a) ubuntu 10.04 is still beta and has bugs, b) what error message do you get?
<Sado0og> i dunno   in startup   getting long message  and tell me to press TAB to get more info...and i only have a choice to type command  like  help  reboot ....
<hackeron> also, is 2.6.34 going to make it to lucid? - or are we stuck with 2.6.32 now? :(
<kklimonda> hackeron: no, lucid uses 2.6.32
<yofel> Sado0og: the command line starts with 'grub>' ?
<Sado0og> yep
<yofel> Sado0og: ok, boot manager fail :( I doubt i can  be of assistance here as I don't know how wubi works
<Sado0og> i don't want to install ubuntu from bios  ..cause i afraid it harms my win7 files  i got many there
<Sado0og> is there anyway ?
<hackeron> kklimonda: well, it's beta, so we'll be stuck with it till the next release? :(
<histo> Sado0og: what?
<kklimonda> hackeron: what is beta?
<Sado0og> for installing ubuntu from windows and get wotk ?
<histo> Sado0og: how woudl you install from the bios?  You mean install to the harddisk?
<hackeron> kklimonda: lucid
<hackeron> kklimonda: will a newer kernel make it in for the final?
<Sado0og> i meant boot from cd (sorry my english bad)
<histo> Sado0og: thats what wubi is for. Installing in windows
<kklimonda> hackeron: no - 2.6.32 is the version that both upstream and other distributions are going to support for a long time so it makes sense to use it in the LTS release.
<histo> Sado0og: you just download the livecd and run it from there. But you may want to use 9.10 or wait untill 10.04 comes out. You're runnign the beta version of ubuntu right now.
<Sado0og> histo :  i got error message  with command line start with grub
<Sado0og> ok  i will wait
<Sado0og> when the stable version gonne be ?
<Sado0og> gonna*
<histo> Sado0og: 9.10 is stable rightnow.  I don't know why you are trying to run a beta version.
<hackeron> kklimonda: I guess that makes sense :)
<Sado0og> i have 9.10  kuala
<Sado0og> but i don't like the interface
<histo> Sado0og: and you are tryign to boot from cd?
<histo> Sado0og: or are you trying to install it?
<yofel> histo: he installed it using wubi but gets a 'grub>' prompt when trying to use it
<Sado0og> histo: i said i don't want to boot from cd.....i install from windows but got error message
<histo> Sado0og: ahhh also what is your native language?
<Sado0og> arabic
<Sado0og> but i choose english
<Sado0og> everything in my pc english
<Sado0og> win7 also english
<histo> Sado0og: well I was just going to suggest i'm sure htere is an arabic support channel but anyways. Let me find you the proper room
<Sado0og> i don't use arabic in my pc
<Sado0og> ok
<micahg> anyone else having issue with kvpnc on Lucid?
<histo> !wubi | Sado0og
<ubottu> Sado0og: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<histo> Sado0og: you want to follow the troubleshooting link
<histo> Sado0og: second one.
<histo> Sado0og: also support for karmic is in #ubuntu this channel is for lucid
<Sado0og> i know
<Sado0og> i wanna support for lucid
<Sado0og> thats all
<Sado0og> i'm gonna wait for stable lucid
<Sado0og> bye ybe
<micahg> anyone else having issue with kvpnc on Lucid?
<pacejr> Hi, I need help. I did a update-manager -d to upgrade to lucid. It quit (long story) around the time packages were configuring.
<pacejr> I did a dpkg --configure to finish configuring and then another apt-get upgrade.
<Muscovy> What happened?
<DexterF> how do I change interface language after installation?
<pacejr> What else does the upgrade need before I reboot? Update-manager thinks we're already at lucid
<pacejr> I don't know if there are other things before i can reboot
<kklimonda> DexterF: you can use system->administration->language support
<abe3k> hi, I've been testing 10.04 for a while and it seems stable, I've done an update today and the window manager (metacity) started to show window options to the left of the title bar instead of the right corner, is there any explanation to why that is happening ?
<avar> DexterF: also to log in with a different language you have to log it -> use gdm
<kklimonda> abe3k: it's a design change made by developers
<pacejr> How do you manually finish a dist-upgrade that failed?
<avar> No actually right -> left is the design change. It shouldn't go back again unles syou changed it.
<avar> pacejr: How did it fail?
<abe3k> kklimonda, so it isn't a bug ?
<abe3k> kklimonda, how could I make them show to the right corner then ?
<Muscovy> If you don't like it, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/AmbianceMod is a mod I made to change it back.
<DexterF> kklimonda: ah, been there, added "german", had no effect. didn't know I had to drag it to the top. not really intuitive
<kklimonda> abe3k: there is some command you can type but I don't remember it.
<avar> Or change it with: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stownsend42/light-themes
<Muscovy> I've got it on the wiki page.
<pacejr> avar: The monitor went into standby and wouldn't come back no matter what I did. I had to remotely restart gdm
<avar> try running it from the command-line?
<pacejr> avar: yeah, i tried the method using the server upgrade but it already htinks it's at lucid
<pacejr> avar: so it happily quits
<abe3k> anyone familiar with the command line that changes the arrangement of the titlebar buttons ?
<Muscovy> Me.
<abe3k> I want them arranged to the right not to the left
<Muscovy>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/AmbianceMod
<kklimonda> abe3k: if you can't find it you aren't really that desperate to change it ;)
<abe3k> I'm right handed O.o
<Muscovy> That has the command, and, changes so the reorder doesn't break the design flow.
<abe3k> Muscovy, I'll look into that thanks
<avar> abe3k: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stownsend42/light-themes
<abe3k> I bet the designer is a lefty !
<kklimonda> abe3k: it doesn't really have anything to do with what hand is dominant
<Muscovy> Just using the reorder command alone looks weird, because the shadowing behind the first button is a box.
<odinsbane> Awesome, just upgraded everything is working great, even compiz came on w/out a hitch.
<zerwas> Anybody got Chromium from the repos and can tell if it uses the default theme with window control buttons on the right side?
<odinsbane> It looks so nice I almost don't want to change anything.
<abe3k> if I remember correctly the titlebar changes depending on the language being used as the default for the OS, if you're using an LTR language the buttons should be to the right and vice-versa
<abe3k> but I'm not sure
<Muscovy> zerwas: It uses its own theme.
<Muscovy> WIndow controls to the right, "normal" order.
<zerwas> Muscovy> interesting. Thank you very much
<odinsbane> How do I move the window controls?
<abe3k> hah, it seems that more people dislike this
<Muscovy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/AmbianceMod
<histo> why is there no partimage but there is partimage-doc?
<histo> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1 (lucid), package size 276 kB, installed size 968 kB
<abe3k> was this thing done by voting or the designers just decided to change it ?
<histo> I can't get it
<DexterF> kklimonda: now after re-login system is german liek I wanted it but the keyboard is wrong tho the applet says german. bug?
<odinsbane> I don't mind it yet, but if there is an easy way to move the controls, I'd like to know.
<Muscovy> The designers sprung it as a proposal. no one knows if it's final.
<kklimonda> DexterF: no idea
<Muscovy> Odinsbane: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/AmbianceMod
<abe3k> Muscovy, Uh-huh]
<DexterF> kklimonda: chose german agin, no its good. seems really a bug.
<odinsbane> Muscovy: saw it.
 * DexterF writes report
<Muscovy> gconftool -s --type string /apps/metacity/general/button_layout ":minimize,maximize,close"
<histo> Okay its saying partimage is there but I can't get it
<abe3k> well they should've at least put the close button to the far left instead of it being far away from the window corner
<abe3k> I would say someone really messed it up :)
<histo> How do i find the maintaner of a package?
<zerwas> histo> packages.ubuntu.com
<yofel> histo: apt-cache show <pkgname> (look for the Maintainer: line)
<histo> zerwas: and is there a way to search packages.ubuntu.com because i don't know where its at.
<histo> yofel: no maintainer line
<alex_mayorga> kklimonda: I was watching a flash video on firefox, my wife had to quickly check her mail, so I switched user, after she logged off, my paused flash video has no sound
<rww> histo: which package?
<yofel> histo: which package?
<histo> partimage
<histo> its jacked up right now you can't install it
<yofel> histo: it has a maintainer line, and I can install it here, can you pastebinit the apt output?
<histo> Package partimage is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<histo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<histo> is only available from another source
<histo> E: Package partimage has no installation candidate
<rww> histo: the maintainer is the MOTU team. See the right side of http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/partimage
<histo> Its only 4 lines
<TehStatuZ> Has anyone ever managed to get Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas running?
<abe3k> one more thing, I cant update these two packages from the update manager: parted, udisks, they're grayed out
<histo> I have universe enabled
<kklimonda> alex_mayorga: and what about sound in general? have you tried playing something else (not flash, for example music file)
<histo> I don't get this.
<yofel> histo: are you *sure* that you have the universe repos enabled?
<rww> histo: have you done sudo apt-get update recently?
<alex_mayorga> kklimonda: all noise comes via flash here, I'm looking for something to make noise :)
<histo> Is it in restricted universe?  everythign is checked enabled in the GUI but in sources.list the only thing that isn't is the restricted lines
<rww> histo: no, it's in universe
<histo> backports
<rww> and not backports
<alex_mayorga> kklimonda: suggestions?
<BUGabundo> there is no such thing as backport
<histo> Everything else is enabled
<BUGabundo> in +1
<rww> histo: again, have you done sudo apt-get update recently?
<BUGabundo> not even Updates or security
<TehStatuZ> I am trying to get a game running in Wine/PlayOnLinux, but the game just keeps crashing. Anyone got experience?
<kklimonda> alex_mayorga: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<alex_mayorga> kklimonda: I know, firing up system testing ;)
<histo> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe Packages
<histo> rww: yes
<histo> its hitting the repo also
<histo> Is it maybe a problem witht he us repo?
<rww> ohhhhhh
<odinsbane> TehStatuZ: did the game ever work for you?
<rww> histo: which architecture are you on?
<alex_mayorga> kklimonda: got "Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono" but I didn't hear anything
<rww> (amd64/i386/arm/etc.)
<histo> x64
<kklimonda> alex_mayorga: hmm.. you should report that then
<odinsbane> TehStatuZ: also did you check winedb they have a list of games/programs that are known to work well.
<rww> histo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partimage/+bug/198724
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 198724 in partimage "[amd64] partimage not synced or build" [High,Confirmed]
<alex_mayorga> kklimonda: against?
<yofel> ah, that would explain it, I tried it on i386
<TehStatuZ> odinsbane, Its not working for me. And yes, i checked the winedb for the game. Its reported succesfull
<histo> rww: I knew I wasn't going crazy
<odinsbane> TehStatuZ: is it a 3d game?
<TehStatuZ> odinsbane, Yes, it is.
<alex_mayorga> this is reportable too I guess, from dmesg "[19783.586723] gnome-screensav[11829]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f12f3f34a80 sp 00007fff125d1de0 error 4 in libGL.so.195.36.15[7f12f3e99000+aa000]"
<kklimonda> alex_mayorga: do ubuntu-bug sound when you don't hear anything
<yofel> wouldn't that be 'ubuntu-bug audio' ?
<kklimonda> alex_mayorga: ups, ubuntu-bug audio
<kklimonda> right
<odinsbane> TehStatuZ: what is your 3d card?
<abe3k> when trying to update the "parted" package I get the following: " Depends: libparted0 but it is not going to be installed" what is the problem
<abe3k> this only happened once I've updated today
<zerwas> Muscovy> could you show me a screenshot or tell me which theme is used? i can't test lucid here
<Muscovy> zerwas: Sorry, more info?
<zerwas> Muscovy> Chromium on Lucid
<yofel> zerwas: afaik chrome should look the  same in ubuntu as it looks in windows
<Muscovy> Chrome looks the same in Lucid as Karmic/Jaunty.
<Muscovy> Unless you manually tell it to use system themes.
<zerwas> yofel> in Mac OS X for example the window controls are on the left side. And lucid has them on the left side, too, now. that's why i asked
<TehStatuZ> odinsbane, im having trouble locating the name of my videocard. Since im kinda new to Ubuntu, could you explain me how real quick?
<yofel> zerwas: ah, well, I'm not sure what theme settings chrome would abide to tbh
<odinsbane> TehStatuZ: lspci should tell you.
<TehStatuZ> odinsbane, ATI Technologies inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400
<zerwas> yofel> keep in mind: I'm talking about chromium (which is in repositories), not chrome.
<alex_mayorga> kklimonda: thanks on the tip
<odinsbane> TehStatuZ: you could try in #radeon, they might tell you to install the updated drivers.
<yofel> zerwas: ah, sry, I don't make much of a difference there...
<inveratulo> is there a way to remove and reinstall aptitude safely?  I keep getting segfaults
<yofel> inveratulo: that's known afaik
<kklimonda> inveratulo: it's a known problem
<TehStatuZ> odinsbane, Ill give it a try, thanks for your time.
<inveratulo> yofel,kklimonda: th eonly bug report i saw was one that was fixed by using the "-q" option with aptitude, but unfortunately that doesn't work for me
<yofel> inveratulo: oh? where does it segfault exactly?
<vistakiller> anyone else has problem with suspend?
<histo> anyone else get lines down the side of the background on both edges of the screen?
<inveratulo> yofel: kklimonda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/398996/
<kklimonda> inveratulo: have you tried sending it to the launchpad?
<inveratulo> kklimonda: not yet, i wanted to make sure i wasn't a victim of my own collosal stupidity
<devilsadvocate_> vistakiller, what sort of problem?
<vistakiller> is not working :P
<abe3k> why is "safely remove usb device" is actually not safe in ubuntu ?
<devilsadvocate_> vistakiller, suspend behaves strangely here - it does not suspend when i shut the laptop lid, it just locks the screen. then when i open the lid and unlock it _then_ goes into suspend
<abe3k> I mean I do it on all of my usb devices, but still the devices are still showing me that they are connected to the machine even if I do click on the safely remove device
<vistakiller> to me is not working at all
<devilsadvocate_> abe3k, they are connected but not mounted. thats how its supposed to work
<alex_mayorga> kklimonda: the issue is now different
<histo> God these lines are annoying have a white line on the left and right side of the background image on desktop
<devilsadvocate_> histo, the image aspect ratio is probably wrong. you should change the background color or set it to scale and crop or something of the sort (scale and crop is waht kde calls it)
<alex_mayorga> seems like the muted sound setting on my wife's session misteriously stuck when she logged off and passed onto my session that had maxed audio
<abe3k> devilsadvocate_, well in all other operating systems, the device completely gets disconnected, power wise
<alex_mayorga> can anyone try replicating it, please?
<Some_Person> Ugh, I have a friend who keeps going on at me about an extremely minor bug he found
<abe3k> devilsadvocate_, mobile phone still charging, usb memory stil have LEDs glowing ... etc
<Some_Person> It's so minor, I don't feel it's worth reporting
<inveratulo> yofel: kklimonda: guys I think I fixed my segfaults, it was due to my stupidity.. trying to mount a bunch of temp fses:  any idea which I can keep? :http://paste.ubuntu.com/399000/
<devilsadvocate_> abe3k, tbh thats how its always been, i dont know if one way is specifically better than the other
<yofel> inveratulo: not sure, but a tmpfs for /var/log doesn't really make any sense to me, you don't want any log files after reboot?
<abe3k> devilsadvocate_, well what happens on my other OS is that the device completely shuts off, then I would remove it
<inveratulo> yofel: this is on a work laptop that uses an SSD, keep logs is not really a priority
<devilsadvocate_> abe3k, afaik the safely remove affair is just to make sure that you dont remove it /_While_ a read/write operation is going on. once you unmount the filesystem, that is the case (in the case of usb storage)
<histo> devilsadvocate_: It doens't matter what image I pick or zoom or stretch etc...
<yofel> inveratulo: tbh, mounting something like /var/cache/apt/archives as a tmpfs would make more sense, you don't exactly need the .deb files after you installed them, but I do like to have the logs here (I use a ssd too)
<abe3k> devilsadvocate_, I think you're right tbh
<abe3k> devilsadvocate_, it just feels better to pull out devices that are actually off :)
<histo> No one else has white bars?
<histo> wth
<devilsadvocate_> abe3k, personally i like this behavior because it lets me, for instance, charge something without connecting it / have drivers/so on
<devilsadvocate_> histo, is it just with the background or do the panels also seem shorter than they should be?
<abe3k> devilsadvocate_, well, right now I have my phone connected to the usb, I've clicked the safely remove, but my phone is still showing me that it is connected and I have to detach the usb to access my phone files
<histo> I just logged otu and back in and now they are gone
<histo> devilsadvocate_: ^^^ its some sort of bug
<histo> I have to figure out why conky has drop shadows around it now on my desktop
<yofel> inveratulo: ok, using a tmpfs for /var/tmp doesn't do any harm to aptitude here. I won't try /var/log as that would probably crash the system logging services
<histo> And it comes up when I pull up scale
<yofel> inveratulo: (while they're running)
<abe3k> isn't there any way of "powering down" the usb port for some time ?
<alex_mayorga> kklimonda: got an extra id to test?
<devilsadvocate_> abe3k, it does it by itself when the power drawn from it crosses some threshold, so it should be possible somehow. i dont know how, exactly
<ChogyDan> yofel: why would that crash the logging services?
<abe3k> ok one more thing. when I connected the charger to my laptop the battery icon disappeared and I can no long see how much of the battery life is left O.o
<setuid> Anyone know what happened to the volume manager in the most-recent few-days upgrades?
<kklimonda> alex_mayorga: I have problems with session switching so not really
<setuid> When I use my volume-up/dn buttons on the laptop, they do notihng
<abe3k> or how far it''s been charged
<alex_mayorga> kklimonda: nvidia related?
<setuid> xev shows key events
<yofel> ChogyDan: I'm not sure, but they might try to access a file in /var/log that will vanish by mounting a tmpfs over it, and I don't want to risk that right now
<kklimonda> alex_mayorga: nouveau related most likely
<ChogyDan> yofel: I c
<ChogyDan> setuid: btw, my volume applet is still working
<setuid> ChogyDan, There seems to BE no applet. What's it called?
<devilsadvocate_> ChogyDan, i dont think tmpfs is a good idea for /var/log. one of the reasons its there is so that the logs can survive a full system crash and give clues to why it went down. iirc a tmpfs will clean itself on reboot / not be able to retriev information past pwerdown (i may be wrong)
<setuid> When I launch gnome-volume-control, I see:
<setuid> ** (gnome-volume-control:20977): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
<setuid> ...repeatedly in the terminal
<alex_mayorga> kklimonda: odd, user switch works with nouveau on this end
<abe3k> setuid, did you try to kill it first ?
<devilsadvocate_> something like logfs might be alright though
<ChogyDan> setuid: it is part of the indicator applet, I don't really know how that works
<setuid> abe3k, I see this: http://pastebin.com/3zUazi5g
<setuid> Even running it as root, fails (under sudo)
<histo> Figured it out window_type override worked.
<ChogyDan> devilsadvocate_: my understanding is that tmpfs goes straight to ram, so by nature, it would clear itself on reboot.
<setuid> abe3k, It worked 2 days ago, prior to these updates... so something in the most-recent 1,388 packages that were updated this week, changed it
<devilsadvocate_> ChogyDan, so that isnt really a good solution if you do want to be able to debug some problems, of course, you can always switch it to a non-volatille fs if you do start having problems
<abe3k> setuid, do you have sound coming from your speakers ?
<setuid> abe3k, Sure, when I use gnome-alsamixer to adjust sounds, they work, and sound works everywhere else
<setuid> ls > /dev/dsp also works
<abe3k> setuid, try running ;killall pulseaudio; sleep 1s;pulseaudio
<setuid> abe3k, http://pastebin.com/TjDwn7pU
<setuid> Installing pulseaudio-module-bluetooth now
<abe3k> setuid, or try switching your bluetooth
<setuid> I don't use bluetooth
<setuid> Hrm, now it works... had to install pulseaudio-module-gconf also
<abe3k> setuid, pretty strange :)
<setuid> Anyone know where the most-recent isos are for all of the popular Linux distros? I want to build up a handful of virtual machines to test some code
 * setuid finds linuxiso.org and distrowatch
<MikeChelen> yeah distrowatch
 * arand Was just going to suggest DW
<abe3k> wouldn't ubuntu be soooo much cooler if you can select which apps you want in your live cd like slax.org :>
<setuid> abe3k, roll your own
<Some_Person>  I was wondering if plymouth not working may  be a result of my continued use of grub-legacy
 * setuid doesn't get the point of plymouth
<setuid> ...and still runs grub, not grub-pc
<abe3k> it's all about eye candy :)
<setuid> plymouth works in like 2% of the cases it was designed for
<Some_Person> I'd reinstall usplash if it wouldn't force me to remove gdm
<setuid> plymouth doesn't work if you encrypt your root fs, which I always do
<setuid> usplash also doesn't work in the same case
<Ian_Corne> Some_Person: have you tried xsplash?
<abe3k> I'ld prefer always seeing whats going under the hood while booting :>
<Some_Person> usplash has always worked for me, plymouth is just failing me
<Some_Person> Ian_Corne: xsplash only works after X starts. Karmic used it in combination with usplash
<dto> hi. is there any chance the newer wacom bamboo tablets will work with Lucid?
<Ian_Corne> oh
<Some_Person> Ian_Corne: usplash provided the white ubuntu logo on black backround, while xsplash provided the ubuntu logo on brown background
<setuid> jaunty always worked with my 1920x1200 console output, but Lucid refuses to work with the same exact grub config that worked fine with Jaunty
<setuid> or Karmic
<Some_Person> Someone did make an xsplash theme with the lucid logo, so that with karmic's usplash theme would probably work pretty darn well in my opinion
<Ian_Corne> I find that it's not really helpfull jumping ship already
<Ian_Corne> I stick with the proposed options and file bug reports if they're broken
<setuid> Until they get a usplash that works at higher than 640x480 with support for encrypted root filesystems (i.e. prompting for a passphrase at boot time), none of that is truly scalable.
<Ian_Corne> and then if it's not fixed at release, switch
<Ian_Corne> like i switched back to pdigin in karmic
<thehampelman> any idea where i can get the font used in the new ubuntu logo?
<Some_Person> Ian_Corne: Plymouth isn't any better though if it doesn't work
<abe3k> thehampelman, it looks cool doesn't it :)
<setuid> thehampelman, url?
<setuid> You could use 'whatthefont'
<Some_Person> I read it was custom made though
<thehampelman> i tried, it didn't find anything useful
<setuid> http://new.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/
<setuid> THat?
<Some_Person> I don't think a full font for it has been released
<thehampelman> ya, good site - normally ;-)
<setuid> What does this new logo look like?
 * setuid has over 13k fonts installed on his machine
<kklimonda> setuid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<abe3k> setuid, wtfff ? o.O
<setuid> abe3k, I do a lot of font-matching/development/graphics manipulation
<abe3k> setuid, how long does it ttake to load something like saaaay, GIMP ? :>
<setuid> abe3k, Not that long... I keep them all in ~/.fonts.original, and move the ones I need over as I need them, into ~/.fonts/
<abe3k> setuid, uh huh :)
<ChogyDan> anyone use enlightenment?  or openGEU?  how do I install it?
<setuid> thehampelman, http://new.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/results?ch[0]=u&ch[1]=b&ch[2]=u&ch[3]=n&ch[4]=t&ch[5]=u&ch[6]=e&wtfserver=node4.ric.mf&id=00018aec4b9c07210007cab0000020a3&glyphcount=7&imageid=18307208
<setuid> abe3k, desrod@talon:~/.fonts.original$ find . -type f | wc -l
<setuid> 20047
<setuid> desrod@talon:~/.fonts$ find . -type f | wc -l
<setuid> 543
<abe3k> too bad metacity still doesn't support multiple mice input with all this new xorg stuff :)
<setuid> Looks like the font is called Soneri Sone
<Some_Person> That first one's close, but not quite it
<Some_Person> the tops of the b and the t are different
<abe3k> setuid, thehampelman was looking for the new ubuntu font :)
<setuid> Some_Person, Looks like a slightly rounded version of Soneri Sone
<setuid> abe3k, That's what I just provided
<setuid> See the above url
<setuid> It thinks the ubu logo at the end is an 'e', but the rest of the font and kerning looks 95% match
<thehampelman> yep, a good start, thanks
<abe3k> setuid, would be cool if the "e" had a sharp corner like  the "u" and the "n"
<thehampelman> according to the wiki page we'll get the real deal sooner or later :)
<Some_Person> If you cut off the non-existant 'e', the results are even better, but there's still no perfect match
<abe3k> I think this is the actual font they've used in it
<Some_Person> "Sone" and "Xenu Regular" are the closest by far
<Some_Person> I can't figure out which is closer out of those 2
<abe3k> sone for sure
<abe3k> look at the "b" in xenu it's totally different
<setuid> Anyone know if it's possible to concatenate some CD iso images together into one larger file, so I don't have to keep switching .iso images when I  build the VM out of them?
<abe3k> setuid, which vm are you using ?
<setuid> VMware Workstation... been using that since 1999
<setuid> 7.01
<abe3k> setuid, hmmm, I don't know about vmware but in vbox, you can make a list of mountable iso files and switch easily between them
<setuid> I can switch them in vmware, but I want to make it nearly unattended install
<setuid> Something like cat disc2.iso disc2.iso disc3.iso > big-disc.iso
<abe3k> setuid, It wont work this way I think
<yofel> setuid: and the files from which disk should the big-disk boot then? (if you want the desktop + alternate cd use the dvd)
<abe3k> yofel, he has manyy linux distros and wants to make a single bootable installer for all of them I think
<yofel> I doubt that's possible...
<yofel> you would need a seperate boot manager to launch the installation for the distros on cd
<abe3k> well you can make a grub on an iso file, and choose which one to run from
<abe3k> just throwing suggestions
<yofel> hm, possibly
<abe3k> but  you'll have to make sure the directories don't conflict and so on
<abe3k> or even better copy the iso files as iso files and as grub to mount them and start ?
<abe3k> I'm not sure if that'll work or not
<setuid> yofel, it's concatenated, so the files on the first image cat'd, would be what is booted
<setuid> I could just tftp-boot something and install it off of an NFS share on my network, sure... but that's not really scalable.
<abe3k> setuid, I think you'll be wasting time trying to figure that out other than just selecting another image :P
<setuid> Most of the distros have a LiveDVD, or a 5-7-image iso set... they are not analogous
<abe3k> setuid, why don't you mount all of them, and just change the priority each time you boot ?
<setuid> eh?
<abe3k> I'm just sayin :)
<setuid> I'm just trying to automate (i.e. remove human interaction) the process of building a full Linux distro, with nearly every possible package available....
<setuid> i.e. the equivalent of what's on the cd set, NOT what is on the DVD
<abe3k> setuid, I'm afraid I'm all out of ideas, I didn't face your situation myself :)
<ChogyDan> setuid: you want to build the whole archive?
<setuid> ChogyDan, Not build, just install everything that comes on the cd set for each distro
<setuid> ChogyDan, for example, CentOS is a 7-cd set... the CentOS LiveDVD is not equivalent
<histo> setuid: debians repos are huge you understand that right?
<histo> setuid: I'm confused as what you want to do?
<setuid> histo, I know, I am a mirror of one :)
<histo> setuid: What do you want to do exactly?
<setuid> histo, See above... I want to automate the install of each Linux distro, with every package available -from the cd set- (not the full archive).
<setuid> IOW, if I take that 7-cd CentOS set, and enable all of the packages from it, and install those (all dev packages, kernel development, tools, graphics, sound utils, etc.)
<lukus> hi
<lukus> hi - should the lucid beta be available yet?
<arand> lukus: It is
<lukus> when i do a dist-upgrade i get nothing - do i need to change any repos?
<setuid> lukus, Boot one of the nightly iso images
<setuid> lukus, If you're pointing to lucid repos, yes.
<abe3k> lukus,  I think it is
<kklimonda> lukus: you have yo use either update-manager -d or do-release-upgrade -d
<lukus> ah okay
<setuid> lukus, Prepare for major breakage though, if you're going from a previous build to lucid
<arand> lukus: From 9.10?
<lukus> I'm on karmic at the mom
<setuid> i.e. jaunty -> lucid, gutsy -> lucid, etc.
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-14
<OchoZero9> hifi, what does E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_il8n_Translation-en means?
<OchoZero9> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<yofel> there's something wrong with that file, refresh your package cache again
<OchoZero9> how do I do that?
<yofel> erm, how did you get that error?
<OchoZero9> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OchoZero9> i've done this so far
<OchoZero9> sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-RENAMED
<yofel> run sudo apt-get update again
<OchoZero9> sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/ /var/lib/apt/lists-RENAMED
<OchoZero9> E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: No such file or directory)
<OchoZero9> lol i erased it
<OchoZero9> well i renamed it
<yofel> do not do that ;) - the lists aren't needed, apt will fetch them, the status file is
<OchoZero9> i've googled my problem and people solved it by doing sudo rm var/lib /apt/lists/*  -vf
<OchoZero9> but i didnt want to risk it so i mv instead of rm
<yofel> usually it's enough to just run apt-get update again, removing the lists might help if it fails in succession
<OchoZero9> i ran it again
<OchoZero9> so should i just make that path?
<OchoZero9> mkdir -p /var/lib/dpkg/status
<yofel> nono, move the old file back
<yofel> dpkg needs that file to be correct
<DanaG> Say, was the KDE version in Kubuntu Natty supposed to add a Tablet profile?
<OchoZero9> I have a tablet :)
<DanaG> I'm running the live(USB) right now, on a 915GM tablet.
<DanaG> Works pretty well, once you disable Blur.
<OchoZero9> what's 915gm?
<OchoZero9> the chipset?
<DanaG> Yeah, and the GPU.
<OchoZero9> i dont know what mines is
<OchoZero9> but it's intel HD graphics
<OchoZero9> and I don't know how much memory it has i think it autoscales , beats me
<Daekdroom> It shares memory with RAM
<OchoZero9> I dont know how much it shares
<OchoZero9> i don't have such option in the bios to allocate any memory to the graphics
<OchoZero9> i wish i can share 2gb
<OchoZero9> I renamed the ..../status/ back to normal
<Daekdroom> That'd be a huge waste.
<OchoZero9> and ran update 2x
<OchoZero9> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org natty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<OchoZero9> i have 8gb of ram
<Daekdroom> Still a huge waste.
<OchoZero9> i have no idea how to control the video memory anyways . in *nix, windows, or the bios
<OchoZero9> infact i don't think it has a chip for video, it's probably built in the processor
<OchoZero9> yofel, I'm geting a different error now
<OchoZero9> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org natty InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<yofel> that's a warning, not fatal
<OchoZero9> so go ahead with dist-upgrade?
<yofel> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<yofel> will resolve it though
<OchoZero9> i'm on kubuntu, does it matter?
<yofel> nope
<OchoZero9> ok
<OchoZero9> looks good now
<OchoZero9> sigh upgrade failed
<OchoZero9> he following packages have unmet dependencies:   libcanberra-gtk0 : Breaks: libcanberra-gtk3-0 (< 0.28-0ubuntu1) but 0.26-1ubuntu9 is to be installed   E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<yofel> erm, just what are you trying to do?
<OchoZero9> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DanaG> hmm, anyone here use unity on a tablet?
<OchoZero9> I tried
<OchoZero9> it's broken
<DanaG> Oh, and last time I tried a livecd, I seem to recall it not having "shut down" in the corner menu.
<OchoZero9> and utouch, i don't know where that's at
<penguin42> DanaG: I'd assumed that was the point of Unity!
<DanaG> All you could do was suspend.
<DanaG> Not sure whether that was Maverick or Natty.
<OchoZero9> i havent been able to suspend for a few weeks now
<OchoZero9> lol
<penguin42> for anyone who can't hibernate I'd be curious whether you still have swap
<OchoZero9> I think when i upgraded the memory my suspend and hibernate broke
<yofel> well, you need swap for hibernate, at least as much as memory is used when you hibernate
<DanaG> On an SSD, resume from hibernate can be slower than booting (at least with Windows).
<yofel> OchoZero9: well, you obviously have broken dependencies somewhere, try an apt-get upgrade first and then dist-upgrade again
 * yofel agrees with DanaG
<yofel> at least it won't make much of a difference
<OchoZero9> my swap is 4gb
<OchoZero9> my ram is 8
<DanaG> So, where's this fabled tablet KDE?
<OchoZero9> i've tried sleepign upon boot with less than 2gb of ram used. and still have issued
<yofel> will work as long as you don't use more than 4G RAM when you hibernate, if you use more it won't be able to write all of the memory to the disk
<OchoZero9> then the memory upgrade wasn't what broke it
<yofel> hm, no idea then, I personally don't hibernate
<OchoZero9> I can't afford an SSD that suits me
<OchoZero9> one of the apps for my digital logic class is 10GB!!
<OchoZero9> apt-get doesn't do parralel downloads?
<yofel> only if you have multiple servers in your sources
<OchoZero9> sudo apt-get upgrade seems to be working but it says 600kB/s
<yofel> it will only use one connection to one server
<DanaG> 600 kilobytes?
<OchoZero9> yes
<yofel> y'know, I know people that would be very happy with that :P
<Daekdroom> That's not very slow.
<DanaG> that's 4800 kilobits.  4.8 megabits.
<DanaG> What's your internet connection itself?
<Daekdroom> I'm upgrading at a stellar 433kB/s
<DanaG> I was downloading from cdimage and getting like 160 kilobits.
<DanaG> hmm, I think I'll try the gnome cd image now...
<yofel> also, archive.ubuntu.com tends to be slow since too many people use it, and the mirrors need to sync from it
<DanaG> viva la mirrors.kernel.org.
<OchoZero9> i think im being capped for not paying the cable bill i guess
 * yofel is happy with de.archive.ubuntu.com
<Daekdroom> I'm using archive.ubuntu.com
<Daekdroom> Shame on me
<OchoZero9> i just did a speed test and got 4 megabits while running apt-get
<penguin42> well I never - I just found they added 'control centre' to the shutdown/hibernate/etc/ menu - so *that's* how you're supposed to get to settings in unity
<Daekdroom> Stuff is all over the place.
<Daekdroom> You can control gwibber through launcher, music player through indicators.
<OchoZero9> should i ctrl C
<OchoZero9> and do sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-ugprade?
<OchoZero9> i need to take a nap and i dont want to wait 20 minutes till this is done
<OchoZero9> Dana what tablet do u have btw?
<foxbuntu> hey all, running current 11.04, desktop icons have disappeared, but everything is still listed in ~/Desktop any ideas?
<tohuw> what's the name of the control application for the panel clock? I can't right click it and select the properties from there because it's bugged (for me) since a recent natty patch...
<tohuw> not being able to set it for 24 hour with seconds displayed is ruining my life
<jbicha> tohuw: indicator-datetime-preferences or if that doesn't work you can edit the dconf keys
<ecinx3> how do i check which alpha do I have?
<jbicha> ecinx3: if you are up-to-date, you are on Alpha 3
<ecinx3> that's what i'm trying to make sure of
<ecinx3> since i had some troubles running dist-upgrade
<arand> ecinx3: lsb_release -a
<xzcvczx> anyone else having an issue with natty alpha 3 where the top bar and bottom bar are grey instead of the black that they should be?
<arand> That and if apt shows any new updates or not, note that natty is currently a rolling release (so to speak).
<ecinx3> it just says dist id: ubuntu  desc. ubutny natty   release 11.04
<jbicha> xzcvczx: did you install the gnome3 ppa?
<xzcvczx> no i have only updated whats in stock
<xzcvczx> and unrelated programs
<ecinx3> i think i'm okay since  'uname -r' outputs '2.6.38-6-generic'
<jbicha> and did you make sure Ambiance is your theme in gnome-appearance-properties ?
<xzcvczx> yup
<xzcvczx> even after i select a different one then reselect ambience it doesn't fix it
<xzcvczx> when gnome first loads its black but then turns grey
<ecinx3> which is the best configuration for a multitouch tablet with pen?
<ecinx3> gnome 3, unity , kde ?? kubuntu , ubuntu, xubuntu
<jbicha> xzcvczx: there have been multiple bugs reported where gnome-settings-daemon crashes similar to 733253
<jbicha> bug 733253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 733253 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon freezes, desktop theming disappears" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733253
<xzcvczx> jbicha: well the window title bars are still correctly themed its just the "menu bar"/bottom bar
<xzcvczx> and the background for the panel is set to "None (use system theme)"
<kklimonda> $ ls -l /var/crash/|wc -l
<kklimonda> 18
<kklimonda> sigh
<kklimonda> all from the last 24 hours..
<kklimonda> the least stable development release I can remember.
<xzcvczx> lol im getting a lovely segfault from software center
 * xzcvczx wonders why a missing cache file causes a segfault
<kklimonda> well, it's not really a segfault, just an unhandled exception
<kklimonda> unless you have hit some other error
<xzcvczx> anyway i cna regenerate the cache?
<xzcvczx> ~/.cache/software-center/software-center.agent.db is apparently what its looking for
<OchoZero9> I don't know what went wrong that my multitouch doesn't work anymore
<OchoZero9> I used to have pinch to zoom in several applications and I think i was able to right click by touching the screen then nearby touch the screen again wiht another finger
<OchoZero9> the pen still works fine, pressure, and eraser. at least in xournal it does.
<OchoZero9> anyone has suggestions on which distro to use for a tablet, and which windows manager?
<magn3ts> why does the default unity menu suck so bad?
<OchoZero9> lol
<magn3ts> no really, cardapio is 1000x times more useful for finding an app quickly
<magn3ts> here I lose all organization of apps, and have to make more clicks to get to all my apps, and then they're huge icons that I ahve to scroll through
<magn3ts> ugh
<OchoZero9> maybe they are optimized for netbooks or tablets
<OchoZero9> if they icons are large.
<OchoZero9> change the icon size
<OchoZero9> ubuntu is doing the right thing
<OchoZero9> whether u think so or not
<OchoZero9> and lots of geeks are complaining about unity
<magn3ts> but *very* small tweaks could make it much more usable
<OchoZero9> but Ubuntu is linux for human beings, not necessarily geeks
<magn3ts> and trust me... some stupid stupid people have used cardapio without a second thought and commented about how easy it was to use.
<OchoZero9> it's in alpha btw
<magn3ts> ... OchoZero9 they're tweaks that will be better for users, I'm not some stuck up geek who is whining about a power tool.
<OchoZero9> and give a year or two
<OchoZero9> most of the interfaces we use will be extinct
<OchoZero9> because everything is going to be touch screen
<magn3ts> It's a pain in the ass to find apps that I've installed, and opening the Applications panel shows only 5 icons and requires you to press a button to see more.
<OchoZero9> everything's a pain
<magn3ts> There are tons of things that are *going* to confuse a user because it's hiding functionality behind a 20x20 icon.
<OchoZero9> when ur city widens the road, it creates traffic while they are working on it
<magn3ts> how can that possibly be a good idea?
<OchoZero9> but when it's done  there's less traffic and room for growth
<magn3ts> Right.
<magn3ts> But the changes I'm talking about are minimal and could be done quickly without overhead.
<OchoZero9> like i said, it's alpha and it's not complete or broken
<OchoZero9> then do it
<OchoZero9> u have the source
<magn3ts> they're things that someone went out of their way to code the way they did.
<OchoZero9> btw don't get me wrong, there are econmic reasons to get ride of gnome
<magn3ts> The "its alpha" is more the asnwer I was looking for.
<magn3ts> really?
<OchoZero9> yes
<magn3ts> ?
<OchoZero9> how do ubuntu developers get paid?
<OchoZero9> jeopordy song
<OchoZero9> I think they get money from ubuntu's cloud services for one
<OchoZero9> and there's some apps that generate revenue from gnome which would cut into ubuntu's pockets
<OchoZero9> the music service stuff
<OchoZero9> revenue going to the gnome foundation
<OchoZero9> u can still use gnome when 11.04 comes out. It's just not default
<magn3ts> what?
<magn3ts> Gnome is still there.
<OchoZero9> nothing, never mind
<magn3ts> I get it.
<magn3ts> I like Unity.
<magn3ts> A lot.
<magn3ts> A whole lot.
<OchoZero9> u can place suggestions in the launchpad
<magn3ts> The consolidated API for the launcher/dock. The new indicator panel, etc is all slick. If it is easily themable it will be a hit.
<OchoZero9> i'm using kde atm
<magn3ts> I hope that Canonical goes more customizey than Gnome has done historically and that the unity menu becomes a bit more useful in places or is easily changeable/pluggable.
<OchoZero9> not very touch friendly
<OchoZero9> we'll see
<OchoZero9> we'll have a bunch of patches
<magn3ts> Yeah, I'm not sure how that gets fixed. I have a hard time imagining a UI that is very similar on mouse/keyboard and  touch devices
<OchoZero9> since the final is really a releaase candidate
<OchoZero9> windows7|linux > android 3
<OchoZero9> but people will argue with us
<OchoZero9> i don't understand who like iOS and why
<OchoZero9> i have an ipod touch
<OchoZero9> and i feel like throwing it all the time since nothing has menus or nothing
<OchoZero9> it' slike stop and go. I like to have gears
<OchoZero9> what im trying to say  is although u adapt to touch, you don't lose power
<OchoZero9> tablet will be a thing of the passed and tablet PCs wil reign supreme
<OchoZero9> so like you are saying it has to  be usable with mouse and keyboard
<OchoZero9> anyways see ya , I'm doing hw
<xXAndromedaXx> tall a dictionary for empathy?
<xXAndromedaXx> *how would i go about installing a dictionary for empathy
<ior3k> anyone know how I can make pidgin light up the little envelope whenever I get a new IM?
<marenostrum> Hello. I Web upgraded from Maverick to Natty and I suspect that there are 2 problems: 1- I seem not to experience Unity interface. Main menus (applications-places-system) are still the same; is it what it should be or need I do something to activate Unity? 2- I can't see my Software Sources neither from Synaptic nor from Software Center. When I try to reach the list of repos from Synaptic, it doesn't show up anything but keeps on saying "Repos are chan
<marenostrum> ged, you should update"; from Software Center -> Software Sources: It tries to do something but exits with no result (its window shows the initial list of software) Any idea? Are they bugs or should I do a fresh install of 11.04 to have an idea about it?
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> i updated this morning and after a new session login , the applications "button" is empty
<zniavre> im using unity-2d
<zniavre> i can't find any report on this behaviour , i am alone with this worrie ?
<coz_>   hey all
<navwey_> HIU
<navwey_> freenode
<HerrBert> I just realized that 11.04 can not "use" my bluetoothdevice or maybe has no proper driver, how can I check that?
<HerrBert> I am not getting any Error but at the bluetooth-applet in the right upper corner there is a red/white cross and I can not do anything with my bluetooth
<HerrBert> http://pastebin.com/XfEtcNAE shows bluetoothd -d -n
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<penguin42> Hey BK
<penguin42> BK: Are you running Unity - I've got a slightly weird bug I'd like someone else to check
<BluesKaj> penguin42, sorry , I went back to KDE , din't like unity much , just alarge toolbar IMO :)
<penguin42> Yeh, I'm running KDE on ---> and unity on <----
<BluesKaj> penguin42, ahh, adventurous  eh?..I see alot of complaints about unity bugs in #ubuntu
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I'd say it's 100 times better than it was a month ago - it still needs to be 100 times better though
<BluesKaj> penguin42, do you see any advantages in it ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: hmm - I can see if you want a touch screen then yes; and offloading the menus to the top panel actually saves screen real estatate on this laptop; but it doesn't feel well thought out
<kklimonda> they still have to do a lot of work on it, but I like it.
<penguin42> kklimonda: I'm certainly less against it than a month ago when it was unusable
<BluesKaj> darn phat fingers
<penguin42> kklimonda: Do you have it running at the moment?
<coz_> :)
<kklimonda> penguin42: yes
<kklimonda> GNOME Shell looks more coherent, but it doesn't feel right..
<coz_> I have it on my other system... I can log into Unity if you like
<penguin42> kklimonda: If you click Find internet apps what do you get?  I get the development apps
<kklimonda> penguin42: confirmed
<kklimonda> if you report a bug, point me to it
<penguin42> ok, will just check to see if anyone has it already
<BluesKaj> looking at a new laptop just for travel ..wish the linux lappys weren't so expensive
<coz_> BluesKaj,    http://www.system76.com/index.php?cPath=28
<penguin42> kklimonda: It's already reported - bug 732978
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 732978 in unity-2d "Find Media Apps & Find Internet Apps doesn't point to the right category" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732978
<kklimonda> penguin42: does alt+f2 work for you?
<penguin42> what's it supposed to do?
<kklimonda> it launches completely random application when I press enter
<kklimonda> it's supposed to replace the old run dialog
<kklimonda> and it replaces it, just doesn't work as it should ;)
<penguin42> kklimonda: Hmm seems to work for me
<penguin42> kklimonda: Sigh - it's so broken by using a new toolkit; nothing really 'works' - no caret in the text entry box, scroll bars are shot etc
<kklimonda> *nods*
<kklimonda> this is actually what hurts me the most
<BluesKaj> coz_, yeah, I was looking at a 15.6" Acer "elcheapo", with all the bells and whistles for less than $500 cdn..I think I'll just install kubuntu and dual boot with windows ...wife isn't a fan of linux
<penguin42> kklimonda: Yeh surely they could have come up with a gtk theme
<coz_> BluesKaj,  oh :) understood
<kklimonda> penguin42: they could have just used clutter
<kklimonda> the decision not to use clutter/mutter will hurt us imo in the long run.
<coz_> kklimonda,  really?
<coz_> kklimonda,  I would have thought the replacement of mutter with compiz would have solved more issues than not
<kklimonda> coz_: in the short run yes
 * penguin42 goes to get some food
<coz_> kklimonda,  mutter was resource intensive
<kklimonda> coz_: it was, but it won't be forever.
<coz_> kklimonda,  and much younger... I believe,, than compiz
<kklimonda> coz_: and again - going with compiz was a good short term decision
<coz_> kklimonda,  well for me.. I am glad of the replacement,,if for no other reason... my icons are on everyone's system lol
<kklimonda> coz_: but in the long run it will just serve as a yet another incompatibility with the stock GNOME.
<kklimonda> which will hurt Desktop Linux as whole.
<robin0800> kklimonda, unity 2d is using qt I think
<kklimonda> robin0800: unless Canonical is planning on investing tons of money into making Qt a first class citizen of the GNOME desktop this choice is even worse one.
<zniavre> wich icon coz_  ?
<coz_> zniavre,  ccsm
<zniavre> :o)
<coz_> zniavre,  the icons in ccsm rather
<zniavre> ok
<zniavre> there is no more separator inside the menus (unity-2d at least ?)
<coz_> zniavre,  I havent tried unity-2d... what are the differences?  installing now :)
<zniavre> coz_,  in fact i do not know unity (3d) can't run here (i still do not know why, until compiz running well with nouveau driver )
<coz_> zniavre,  ok no biggie... I will play with it once everything is installed :)
<zniavre> im using unity-2d + compiz ...
<coz_> cool
<zniavre> but i hav the feeling unity (3d) is much better
<coz_> zniavre,  well I will let you know :)  I am not a fan of unity overall
<arand> Well unity-2d isn't scheduled for default inclusiong until oo
<coz_> ah
<robin0800>  arand think it will be in 11.04
<arand> robin0800: Not as default, from what I've gathered.
<arand> I've herd metacity being the fallback.
<coz_> so it will always be an optional package install :)
<coz_> ?
<coz_> not a :)  I meant a  ?
<arand> I would assume there are aims to make it the default fallback instead of metacity/gnome in oo
<robin0800> coz_, ubuntu have said it will be a fallback for people who can't run 3d search google middle of january
<coz_> robin0800,  ah ok,, seems to appear to be no difference  so far...  i have to play with this
<arand> The diff between the upstreamish gnome fallback and unity-3d is something that strikes me as a potential issue though, although the instability (my personal experience on kvm) is a bigger issue at the moment...
<coz_> mm  unity-2d seems more resource intensive than 3d
<coz_> on t his one system
<coz_> bah!  I just dont like Unity
<zniavre> :o)
<zniavre> my wife like it, im not sure why i do not like unity at this moment
<coz_> damn fingers
<coz_> zniavre,  well... unity is a netbook edition...I hope it was not even inpassing, thought of as viable for a desktop system and monitors larger than 15"
<zniavre> i got 24" here
<coz_> yikes
<coz_> :)
<coz_> zniavre,  the problem as i see it is, global menu, mac's menuing system..was origianlly designed by apple because their monitors at the time were 9".. it made sense.. keep the File Edit View on the upper panel  to save realestate
<coz_> now,, even on mac,,, it makes no sense for screens larger than 15",,, my opinion
<zniavre> ho it's the global menu the worrie for you ?
<coz_> zniavre,  that and the side panel...
<zniavre> haha
<coz_> zniavre,  but that's why classic gnome is available
<zniavre> yes
<coz_> zniavre,  on the one system with  11.04  I use calssic gome with cairo dock... if i want a dock
<zniavre> (im fan of the globalmenu-applet)
 * patdk-wk uses gnome on his 10" netbook screen, fits good
<coz_> :)
<patdk-wk> I tried unity for about 3 hours, hated every second of it :(
<coz_> :)
<coz_> with cairo dock ,, the launchers can be made very small  32x32 if you want
<patdk-wk> still seems to use so much more space than I need
<coz_> the unity launcher seems  rather large and defeat s the purpose of global menu
<robin0800> unity 2d fits well on my laptop only the one top panel used for everything
<patdk-wk> the only thing I use is the ssh-menu and rdp-menu applets in gnome
<zniavre> can't you hide the side panel (launcher) ?
<coz_> zniavre,  yes in compiz unity plugin
<coz_> zniavre,  but like in unity 2d  it auto hides
<robin0800> coz you can auto hide or dodge the launcher
<zniavre> but unusable with unity-2d
 * BluesKaj considered the netbook route but the phat fingers won't work well, and here in Canada the prices for them are atrociously high , the equivalent priced laptop has many more features and newer HW
<coz_> BluesKaj,  i completely identify with that lol
<robin0800> zniavre, its in the configuration system
<coz_> unity launcher and  global menu should not be on the same system
<zniavre> robin0800,  yes i saw that but not the icon size
<robin0800> zniavre, correct and no drag and drop but I bet both will come
<robin0800> coz Ive set the launcher to 1 that by default its not shown
<coz_> robin0800,  ah ok
<coz_> it will be interesting to see how this is incorporated into the next LTS
<zniavre> i just hope when the nvidia driver i need will be available i will able to use unity 3d im afraid my computer is too old for new  distros
<BluesKaj> zniavre, which nvidia card ?
<zniavre> fx5500
<zniavre> using 173.140xx driver
<zniavre> 14.xx*
<BluesKaj> zniavre, is that the default , recommended driver ?
<coz_> nvidia_current should work with that card
<BluesKaj> coz_, there are some odd issues with some nvidia cards , my older 7600gt was usinga newer driver than my 8400gs for a while, altho now the 8400 is using the newer driver after the upgrade
<coz_> BluesKaj,  oh?  wow  I guess I better pay more attention...my 7xxxgt  also uses newer driver
<BluesKaj> coz_, I had to revert the old pc with the 7600 back to 10.10 ...X was just broken too badly to rescue on natty . Maybe once the beta is released I'll try again
<coz_> BluesKaj,   seems to have worked with my 7300gt  for natty  but I havent tried recently...sometimes it seems things are far too complicated and variable
<Ian_Corne> anyone else getting black bars on the classic gnome desktop gnome-panels?
<BluesKaj> coz_, good to know that , then other HW nonrecognition could be the issue.
<_Platypus_> Theoretically, it is possible to install an Alpha, a Beta, an RC, and then to a final without having to reinstall from Beta to RC, etc?
<_Platypus_> *is it possible (sorry, came out backwards.)
<coz_> _Platypus_,  s hould be possible...
<coz_> _Platypus_,   there may be some minor details missed during the upgrade as opposed to a clean install..but all of the essentials should upgrade
<_Platypus_> Good to know. I can always clean up the minor details afterwards, but I, like most, despise the install/set up of any OS...so I'm trying to find a solution that will keep the blood pressure from spiking.
<coz_> _Platypus_,   I think I understand,, from my perspective,, I prefer clean installs  at release
<coz_> _Platypus_,  I hate fixing minor issue :)
<coz_> on the birght side,, I like complaining too :)
<_Platypus_> Same....I like to lodge a good long winded complaint now and again myself, as it keeps me from exploding. But, come to think about it, I think I'll probably go a clean install.
<coz_> _Platypus_,  well its only 2 months away,, playing with the alpha / beta now will always be helpful
<robin0800> coz I think a hell of a lot has changed this time since 10.10
<coz_> robin0800,  I agree,, not sure what you meant th ough :)
 * BluesKaj is a fan of the autoclean and updatedb commands, it keeps things nice and orderly , so clean installs aren't as necessary as they used to be on my setup
<robin0800> coz just a very good reason for a clean install at release
<_Platypus_> I have to admit I want to see what the mass consensus on Unity is after Natty has been out for awhile. I like it, but a lot of people seem mixed.
<coz_> _Platypus_,  I definitly dont like it :)
<coz_> I will stick with classic gnome
<_Platypus_> coz_: If you don't mind me asking, what are your dislikes regarding it?
<coz_> _Platypus_,   well first I generally have dual monitors and global menu...as in mac on large monitors.. is  wasteing time... too long a distance to  File Edit View
<coz_> _Platypus_,  secondly , on smaller monitors aka netbooks,, the launcher is far out of scale and takes up too much realestate   I know it can autohidden though
<coz_> _Platypus_,  it is useless on desktop system with monitors larger than 15"  ,,, this is also one reason I no longer use mac
<coz_> work time is severly diminshed with global menu + large screens
<coz_> unless you use  easystroke instead of menus
 * BluesKaj now understands why unity was so fugly ..using our plasma tv as monitor . This pc is our media server.
<_Platypus_> coz_: Those are valid points...explains some of the mixed reviews of Unity a LOT (they just complain, but never explain the hardware, which is helpful when forming an opinion.)
<coz_> _Platypus_,  well many of the complainers may not remember why apple used that type of menuing system...
<coz_> _Platypus_,   11.04  is nice in itself.. I like it as calssic gnome...
<coz_> I runs well considering....
<_Platypus_> coz_: Always up for giving it a try with a straight Gnome desktop. I like Unity, but I do sometimes feel like I'm navigating my wife's Ipod.
<coz_> _Platypus_,  well sure,, it is sort of designed to be somewhat like that
<coz_> _Platypus_,   and  everyone has to determine ,,according to their work habits,, if Unity is the way to go
<_Platypus_> coz_: I'd just be happier with smaller icons. Too big, kind of gaudy, and they bother my sense of aesthetics. but I like it. I can also imagine what a nightmare something like this would be like on a full production system.
<coz_> _Platypus_,  yes the launcher is out of proportion
<coz_> _Platypus_,  you can install cairo dock ,, set the laucners to 32x32 if you like
<coz_> launchers
<coz_> _Platypus_,  a resize option for Unity Launcher is needed
<coz_> _Platypus_,  I am not sure unity would be considered for production system
<_Platypus_> coz_: No....I think putting it on a production machine would cause a spike in anti-anxiety medications being prescribed to admins. :)
<coz_> _Platypus_,  oh?  lol
<coz_> _Platypus_,  ah yes we have to consider the pharmaseutical companies :)
<_Platypus_> coz_: Good answer!
<storrgie> is there a way to force unity to minimize?
<coz_> storrgie,  try  alt+F10
<coz_> storrgie,  if you meant the windows
<storrgie> coz_, no i mean the menu (left side ribbon)
<storrgie> it's always up
<storrgie> taking up screen real estate
<coz_> oh
<coz_> storrgie,   open ccsm  and click on the unity plugin and tick the autohide  option
<storrgie> its set
<coz_> or maybe in gconf  for launcher  set to 1  mentioned by someone here
<coz_> I havent checked where that option is
<coz_> storrgie,   yes the unity autohide option no longer keeps the launcher in hide position
<coz_> storrgie,  I believe,,, somewhere it can be set to   1   to keep it hidden
<storrgie> it appears that after compiz crashes and I manually restart it... it works
<storrgie> but at the initiation of my session (turn on computer) it doesnt
<storrgie> it keeps itself up
<coz_> mm
<coz_> storrgie,  ah ok that makes sense
<storrgie> is there a way i can set it to work without it having to be re-initiated
<coz_> storrgie,  i am not sure,,, maybe some else here know
<storrgie> I also cant hibernate... how can i troubleshoot that?
<vega_> storrgie: how much swap space vs. physical memory do you have?
<storrgie> 2GB physical, 4GB swap
<vega_> ok, so not that..
<vega_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<patdk-wk> it won't let you hibernate? or it won't come back from hibernate?
<storrgie> wont give me the option
<storrgie> vega_, I think this is for debugging if you have problems
<storrgie> nothing about how to check why you dont have the option
<storrgie> (unless I missed it)
<vega_> storrgie: see for instance section "Hibernating from text mode"
<vega_> could be of help
<h00k> ubottu: bug 734865
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 734865 in linux (Ubuntu) "[STAGING] RT2860 Wireless will not authenticate and connect when on battery power." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734865
<storrgie> there is no pm-hibernate command
<vega_> storrgie: apt-get install pm-utils
<storrgie> well it appears to hibernate fine...
<vega_> so then only quest for missing buttong.. :)
<vega_> button
<storrgie> actually not even that
<storrgie> after installing pm-utils, the buttons are there
<vega_> oh :)
<storrgie> how do i report that?
<patdk-wk> how did you install?
<storrgie> from the current site
<storrgie> downloaded the latest build
<patdk-wk> ya, but from what?
<patdk-wk> ubuntu-natty-desktop?
<storrgie> yessir
<patdk-wk> there are like 10+ iso's
<patdk-wk> guess report it then :)
<storrgie> yeah
<storrgie> patdk-wk, wheres?
<patdk-wk> launchpad.net
<storrgie> alright man, beyond that
<patdk-wk> probably against the ubuntu-desktop package
<trism> trying to figure out why my wireless fails to connect to a wpa ap in natty, using the p54usb module with isl3886 firmware, which has worked since karmic. ends up in a associate 1,2,3, timed out, direct-probe 1,2,3 timed out loop. doesn't appear to be the new kernel or wpasupplicant, because the ones from debian experimental work fine, and the mainline kernel in natty doesn't work either
<panfist> i'm not sure if this is proper place to give feedback, but my focus keeps getting stolen, and eclipse is broken, so....thumbs down
<guntbert> !bug | panfist
<ubottu> panfist: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<panfist> there are at least two bugs already for this problem
<guntbert> panfist: and?
<guntbert> you are running and complaining about alpha software :)
<panfist> well i'm only running it because the suggested fix for my bugs in maverick was "we dont care about maverick anymore try natty"
<guntbert> panfist: then help fixing - by improving reports, testing,...
<guntbert> panfist: who said ^^ ?
<panfist> it's on a forum post. i don't know if i could dig it up now. got there from searching "fglrx drm module not found"
<panfist> anyway i wish i had time to help but i think i'm going to downgrade my two machines to the LTS release, because maverick broke two machines, similar problem: enable proprietary driver and then X doesn't load, on an old integrated geforce 6150 and amd 3200
<edgy> Hi, I installed nvidia driver from jockey and now when I start I get this ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode, what am I doing wrong, please?
<yofel> edgy: what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<edgy> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/580307/
<edgy> yofel: this is my first time to have an nvidia card in my laptop. I used to use ati so I am missing the obvious
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> what does 'lspci | grep VGA' say?
<bjsnider> the log says there are no nvidia cards
<edgy> yofel: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<edgy> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0df4 (rev a1)
<edgy> yofel: it seems I have two vga cards ;)
<yofel> urgh, I would suggest diggin in the BIOS settings how to disable one, I don't think we handle such setups very well currently
<yofel> *digging
<bjsnider> that's an understatement
<yofel> (at least I don't know much about them)
<yofel> heh
<edgy> yofel: I will reboot now to see whether there is an option on the bios, but I wonder if ubuntu can't see the nvidia card, how come jockey suggest I install the driver?!
<yofel> no, ubuntu obviously sees the card as lspci shows and makes jockey suggest it, but it tries to use the intel card instead which makes it fail
<bjsnider> edgy, next question...
<nemo> http://mozillalabs.com/messaging/ubuntu-unity-launcher/ - neat
<yofel> bjsnider: can't there be a hack in jockey to put a warning for such multi-gpu setups?
<bjsnider> ask pitti
<nemo> I still am not using Unity since I found it unreliable last time I tried it, but I do use thunderbird a lot
<nemo> since it is a lot more reliable than evolution
<yofel> k
<lcb> CD/DVDDrive issue. Just in case. Mine was not working (only eject). I installed hal, then '$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh dbus hal'
<nemo> BTW
<nemo> I'm currently doing an update of my natty from a kernel 2 kernels back
<nemo> somehow, my ethernet stopped working in last 2 kernels
<nemo> I had not noticed since I hadn't rebooted in a little while
<lcb> wow
<nemo> here's hoping upgrading fixes
<nemo> took me a while to blame natty since the network here sucks and has a lot of stupid mac filtering rules
<nemo> wasn't until I switched to the external comcast line that I got suspicious
<edgy> yofel: hi, unfortunately, the bios doesn't contain any settings to enable one or disable the other
<yofel> then I'm out of ideas, sry, no experience with those setups
<edgy> yofel: correct me. this means the vga used now is intel?
<yofel> probably? remove the driver and you'll know from the Xorg log contents
<edgy> yofel: but before I installed the driver, I have black and white strips when I click any menu so I cannot see well
<edgy> yofel: installing the driver removed that!
<yofel> no idea..
<edgy> ok another problem, I cannot browse youtube videos, I just get black screen!
<edgy> yofel: may be you can help with the youtube issue?
<yofel> flash is installed? did it crash?
<nemo> yay. networking is back to normal
<FunnyLookinHat> Natty includes Unity , right?
<edgy> yofel: yes, flash is installed
<edgy> yofel: how can I tell whether it crashed?
<yofel> check the output of dmesg for some crash message or /var/crash for anything
<edgy> yofel: about:plugins shows Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152
<yofel> sounds about right
<yofel> architecture?
<yofel> I do remember someone else having flash issues a few days ago
<edgy> yofel: dmesg has a line: npviewer.bin[3500]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000f61c8aef sp 00000000ffd9c010 error 4 in libflashplayer.so[f5dab000+b5f000]
<edgy> yofel: amd64
<yofel> crashed
<edgy> yofel: so?
<yofel> hm, try the native amd64 one: deinstall flashplugin-installed, download the plugin from http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html and extract it into ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<yofel> *flashplugin-installer
<edgy> yofel: I thought flashplugin-installer would install from adobe site already, no?
<yofel> the 32bit one, since the 64bit one isn't officially released but only a 3rd preview release
<yofel> I'm getting crashes with both though, not very frequent and refreshing the page usually makes it work
<jbicha> if you're going to use the 64-bit preview plugin, you may as well use https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<edgy> yofel: I don't have a .mozilla/plugins/ shall I create it?
<yofel> yes
<edgy> yofel: wow! it works
<yofel> try it a while, it feels more stable than the 32bit+nspluginwrapper here, but I still get crashes
<yofel> only since recently though...
<edgy> yofel: you know I forget to remove the flashplugin-installer ;)
<yofel> no idea what it used then ^^
<yofel> it should prefer the one in ~/.mozilla though I think
<edgy> yofel: exactly about:plugins confirms this
<jbicha> using the PPA automates all of that, no need to remember to go to the website when there's an update, no need to remove the old 32 bit plugin
<edgy> yofel: sorry I forget to thank you
<yofel> np, you can try the PPA too if you want next time, I forgot that it existed
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-15
<quant> hi, if I apply updates to my alpha 3 will that get me to beta 1 when it's out and all the way to final when it's done?
<Daekdroom> quant, as long as you run apt-get dist-upgrade or aptitude full-upgrade when final is out
<quant> Daekdroom, I meant to only do apt-get update... that wouldn't suffice?
<quant> Daekdroom, I meant upgrade
<Daekdroom> quant, it's possible it wouldn't install new packages that are included by default.
<quant> Daekdroom, thanks
<quant> Daekdroom, is there some particular beta after which I have no such danger if I keep running updates? perhaps the one that has the package freeze
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<Daekdroom> Apparently Beta 2
<dylan-m> Okay, I'm curious: when you switch workspaces in Natty using the keyboard and you get that little overlay in the center of the screen (not the Expo view)… does it look profoundly ugly for anyone else?
<Amaranth> dylan-m: I preferred it not having the little thumbnails myself
<dylan-m> It might be a rendering issue, but I can't put my finger on what exactly is wrong. Just feels kind of noisy.
<Amaranth> dylan-m: Probably the lack of mipmap and the extreme resizing
<Omega> After opening my laptop lid, gdm did not show up, the screen stayed black.
<Omega> I entered my password and I think I logged back in
<Omega> but the screen is still black
<Omega> if I move the mouse aroung, I can see it changing states
<Omega> But, I don't know how to resume my session
<Omega> Maybe restarting gdm?
<Omega> Does anyone know what I should do?
<alex_mayorga> I have to do $ gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel on every restart to get my panels back
<alex_mayorga> does anyone know a more permanent solution?
<xxmmaann> hi . i have a question about ubuntu 11.04
<xxmmaann> is real than ubuntu 11.04 has unity inteface ?
<xxmmaann> ???
<Hukka> Hm, my upgrade process stopped after installing new packages, the window just dissappeared
<Hukka> I don't think I saw that in known issues, so should report. But under what component and what logs might help debug?
<doodoo> there is a massive memory leak in compiz on my natty installation. how to report bug?
<Chipaca> Omega: you've probably already fixed your issue, yes?
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> im still stuck with unity and empty desktop (only icons) no launcher/panel what is wrong please ?
<Daviey> Hello!
<Daviey> Would someone running Natty, and mysql server on their desktop please confirm that they see "MySql Server" as a login option at GDM Greeter?
<visual1ce> hi
<visual1ce> im installing natty and i run into the following error: not possible to install bootloader at specified location - ive tried all other locations and nothing
<visual1ce> is there a way to run an alternate cd like setup from the live cd? what key do i press when it is booting?
<Eruaran> hello, I've just installed kubuntu 11.04 alpha3 but have no audio... have a HD3650 and on board audio as well
<Eruaran> (which I always find annoying about ATI/AMD graphics cards)
<dv-> is the new firefox in 11.4 supposed to be w|x instead of w^x?
<Pici> Huh?
<Pici> dv-: Can you rephrase?
<dv-> when I run pspax from pax-utils, it shows firefox-bin as w|x, meaning that it can allocate memory which is both writeable and executable
<Pici> dv-: That might be a better question for the folks who build the firefox packages, in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dv-> Pici: alright, thanks
<coz_>   guys I have to break here,,, be back in a bit
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> im reading the launchpad to catch my bug
<zniavre> i can read > http://launchpadlibrarian.net/66402807/UnitySupportTest.txt < is it possible to get the output of this script to see if my pc can run unity  please?
<kukuNut> getting this err in kernel compile - make[3]: *** [arch/x86/kernel/entry_64.o] Error 1.  any workaround? thanks
<nemo> kukuNut: might want to pastebin the stuff before it
<nemo> with only that line there is no context
<kukuNut> nemo:   AS      arch/x86/kernel/entry_64.o
<kukuNut> arch/x86/kernel/entry_64.S: Assembler messages:
<kukuNut> arch/x86/kernel/entry_64.S:1544: Error: .size expression does not evaluate to a constant
<nemo> welp.
<nemo> I JFGI'd under the premise other people had same issue...
<nemo> http://forum.kernelnewbies.org/read.php?7,2399,2399,quote=1
<nemo> and looks like there are 2 workarounds given there
<nemo> (disabling paravirtualisation, and using different gcc)
<kukuNut> nemo: is this an ubuntu issue, gcc?.  this is the 6.38 just released so am assuming it's not a kernel src issue?
<nemo> kukuNut: dunno.
<nemo> my guess is kernel bug though
<nemo> hm
<nemo> gcc bug according to Xen guys
<nemo> http://lists.xensource.com/archives/html/xen-devel/2010-08/msg01184.html
<nemo> hrm. that's a different error. n/m
<nemo> heh. I figured "how many gcc 4.5 errors in xen kernel integration can there be?"  :)
<nemo> apparently... more than one
<kukuNut> nemo: but linus and the rest were able to build it?
 * nemo shrugs
<nemo> perhaps he tested the code under gcc 4.4 ?
<nemo> who knows when it was added
<kukuNut> anyway will try and build in gcc 4.4
<nemo> given the kernel has a huge number of options, I'm guessing maybe not every variant has been tested in gcc 4.5 yet.
<kukuNut> natty has been 4.5 all along? how did they build the kernel? no xen | virtualization?
<MarconM> who is testing ubuntu 11.04
<MarconM> who is testing ubuntu 11.04
<MarconM> alpha 3
<genii-around> Probably pretty much everyone here, I imagine.
<dimmortal> probably most the people in here
<dimmortal> lol..
<dimmortal> beat me to it
<Hukka> Any real questions?
<MarconM> i want to know what you think about new release
<MarconM> looks so much with mac
<MarconM> but i likes
<Hukka> So far, there's no difference
<setuid> Is there a tool I can use to build the latest kernel with the exact parameters that my running (i.e. working) kernel was built with?
<Hukka> setuid: Check /boot/config*
<genii-around> <-  uses Kubuntu
<dimmortal> MarconM: personally I dislike the side bar
<MarconM> who remember the linux kurumin in the shell show the icon piguin on top
<MarconM> dimmortal, why
<Hukka> Personnally, the sidebar didn't stay up but just crashed. Many times
<Hukka> So I use the traditional de
<MarconM> yes Hukka i agree
<setuid> Hukka, I know about that, I'm looking for something that will query, pull, build (into a .deb) and let me install the current/bleeding-edge kernel.
<MarconM> Hukka, which version do you use
<MarconM> on your desktop
<MarconM> i use 10.10 32 bits
<dimmortal> for one.. I don't like that its on the side..
<MarconM> yes me too dimmortal
<Hukka> MarconM: 64 bits, an natty a3, obviously
<MarconM> too many think on desktop
<Hukka> setuid: make oldconfig was able to use the previous config before
<Hukka> setuid: Then make-kpkg was used to make a deb. But I haven't made my own kernel deb in years
<MarconM> but i formated my note yestard i dont knew about new versio
<setuid> I did write a blog post on this, but I was looking for something "smarter" than dpkg-kbuild
<MarconM> i have lazeness to format again
<MarconM> :s
<Hukka> Pretty sure there isn't a single command, you have to know how to compile the kernel the traditional way
<MarconM> Hukka, i have a icon ... ok .. how may i to put this icon on pront, in the shell
<MarconM> without graphic installed
<MarconM> frame buffer
<Hukka> Please rephrase the question
<MarconM> aeuhaueaheuaehuhaauha
<MarconM> ok
<Hukka> Preferably into one sentence
<MarconM> sorry man...
<MarconM> Hukka, i am brasilian
<MarconM> brazilian
<dimmortal> for another its not customizable enough yet.. same with the top bar.. I'd like to be able to add and subtract stuff on the top bar
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> Hukka, do you remember the linux kurumin
<Hukka> Never heard of kurumin
<MarconM> whem it started the system, it show i piguin icon on top
<MarconM> i wanna take my icon
<Hukka> Oh yeah, framebuffer splash
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> omg i get to explain to him
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> aeuaheuaheuaeaheuahauh
<MarconM> yes
<dimmortal> and I find that the combination of shortcuts and open windows on the sidebar somewhat annoying
<Hukka> Debian used to have (maybe still has) the debian swirl in boot
<MarconM> Hukka, what the mean swirl
<Hukka> This http://www.insidesocal.com/click/debianlogo1.jpg
<MarconM> " brazilian joke " cherei largado =)
<MarconM> chorei largado
<MarconM> aeuehaueahuehaaa
<MarconM> Hukka, i want to about this
<MarconM> how i can to put my icon
<MarconM> without x graphic just in terminal
<Hukka> How is this related to natty?
<Hukka> Anyway, I don't know offhand how to replace the current boot splash with the old style splash
<Hukka> Google is the way to go, use the google
<MarconM> Hukka, this is what i want
<MarconM> http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/vectorlinux/docs/vl50/images/vl5dyn/vd5-boot.png
<MarconM> http://img.vivaolinux.com.br/imagens/artigos/verbose-mode-thmb.jpg
<MarconM> Hukka, is man .. .but i would like to know if you know about ... website ... pdf file =D
<MarconM> dont need to teach me ... give me tool
<MarconM> =D
<MarconM> but ... Hukka thanks
<hawu> as long as there is no "freeze" yet new features can make it into Natty right?
<charlie-tca> hawu: we are in feature freeze already, next freeze is for user interface
<charlie-tca> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<hawu> oh, i see
<cmyrland> Hi, I'm having a couple of annoying issues since upgrading to Natty. Nautilus doesn't launch (or if it does it takes a couple of minutes to do so, and it's practically useless since each action also takes several minutes. If I run it with gksudo it's just fine, something that hints to possibly some conflicts from previous Ubuntu versions in my home folder? When I run it from terminal it says something about not recieving a reply in a "Unique
<cmyrland> DBus warning".. Deleting .dbus in home folder doesn't help. I think this issue also affects Ubuntu One since it talks about "no reply" and dbus too..
<lcb> cmyrland, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh dbus
<lcb> better if you logout first and run it from recovery terminal option on the login 'window'
<cmyrland> k, thanks. brb
<lcb> this is just a suggestion. that's what i would do. not on a production machine though.
<cmyrland> lcb, it seems it worked for nautilus, but as soon as I started U1 both Nautilus and U1 regressed to previous problems.
<lcb> cmyrland, since you think it might be something from previous installations i would do cleaning with apt-get then an check, then upgrade. is that a production installation?
<cmyrland> U1 says File Sync error. (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not recieve a reply timeout by message bus)
<lcb> still dbus issue on that one
<cmyrland> lcd, I didn't have this issue on Maverick. By "cleaning with apt" you mean apt-get clean? This is just my personal playground, no production machine.
<lcb> ok. good
<lcb> hold on
<cmyrland> this is what nautilus says in terminal: $ nautilus
<cmyrland> (nautilus:4543): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_bus_unwatch_name: assertion `watcher_id > 0' failed
<cmyrland> holding on :=
<cmyrland> :)
<lcb> sudo apt-get autoremove -y && apt-get autoclean && apt-get check
<lcb> cmyrland, have in mind i'm not an ubuntu expert. i only like to play with it and blow up computers
<cmyrland> hahah, okay.
<lcb> when that done  i would do...
<lcb> sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y && apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<cmyrland> you also need sudo after each && :)
<lcb> then reboot, press shift - you get a recovery console, select dpkg then grub then clen then reconfigure x
<Pici> I really really wouldn't use -y on Natty.
<Pici> You're liable to break your install.
<lcb> clen = clean in typoenglish
<cmyrland> Pici, why not?
<IdleOne> -y is auto yes
<cmyrland> no problem
<lcb> i do a lot and i still have 3 boxes with no smoke
<cmyrland> :)
<IdleOne> it accepts whatever is going to happen
<cmyrland> If something breaks I'll just do a clean install
<Pici> cmyrland: Because often package dependencies aren't synced up properly and by saying yes, you'll end up removing every package to satisfy some dependency that really should have waited for a new version of the package to land.
<lcb> not on a working/production computer. never
<IdleOne> cmyrland: your system
<IdleOne> :)
<cmyrland> Indeed :p
<lcb> he's willing to blow up, don't worry. that's the way we learn how to be a good firefighter
<IdleOne> lcb: I don't think Pici is worried, he just wanted to give fair warning.
<cmyrland> Oh, there's another weird little bug I've encountered: When I boot my laptop on battery power, it sometimes displays two battery indicators. Both display correct info on click, and both work, but only one of them visually changes as battery discharges. Acer Timetime T3810, Intel system.
<cmyrland> IdleOne, Pici, and that's appreciated. :) I'm really not any good at troubleshooting and fixing broken systems, so warnings are always appreciated
<lcb> IdleOne, i know. but i understan whoever uses natty before final is willing to play around with it.
<cmyrland> lcb, no updates available
<lcb> *understand*
<lcb> cmyrland, do that recovery console on boot and see if everything gets right
<IdleOne> lcb: the past 2-3 alpha releases there has been a lot more new users running +1 as their main OS. it is a good idea to keep in mind that they have no idea what alpha means and that any instructions given should also come with the appropriate warnings of possible total destruction.
<lcb> cmyrland, natty is in testing stage. you will get a log of warnings, errors and so ever. but it works nice, in general
<lcb> log/lot
<cmyrland> I'm not sure I understood what you meant: "press shift - you get a recovery console, select dpkg then grub then clen then reconfigure x. " - I got the first part, but "select dpkg, then grub"?
<lcb> IdleOne, indeed
<lcb> cmyrland, while on booting, after the bios messages... as soon as you see the cursor blinking press shift. you'll get a recovery dialog.. wait
<cmyrland> you mean the grub menu?
<cmyrland> holding shift loads grub
<lcb> then select dpkg option, twice or more times (as soon you see there is a net connection and as soon you don't see anymore updates or corrections
<lcb> wait
<lcb> select then grub option to update grub. then clean option and then failsaFE OPTION
<lcb> oops, i fail safe caps lock
<lcb> failed, i mean :)
<lcb> cmyrland, yes, the grub menu
<lcb> ohh.. no
<lcb> on that one select recovery
<cmyrland> aha... ;)
<lcb> then ou will get the other options on a dialog
<cmyrland> hang on
<cmyrland> yeah
<lcb> i'm hanging on my wireless antenna . hurry up. the owner of this connection might discover.
<cmyrland> hm, no improvement
<lcb> cmyrland, i have to leave for a bit. run it from classical desktop though and check everything
<cmyrland> yeah.. It's not a big problem for me, so I might just wait and reinstall at a later time
<lcb> just a sec...
<lcb> cmyrland, i think a good way of knowing natty (with issues) is running it with unity 2d
<lcb> how you do it? select on login Unity 2D. then you can adapt yourself to the new interface.
<lcb> if you want to have a smooth transition, add to startup applications (under 'Preferences') gnome-panel (no sudo.
<lcb> you'll get the gnome bottom panel
<lcb> good luck with a god look :)
 * lcb away
<MarconM> on ubuntu natty, dont has effect
<MarconM> efffect its desable
<MarconM> :S
<MarconM> i want to active compiz, cube, workspace , etc..
<zniavre> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<MTecknology> !info nginx-full
<ubottu> Package nginx-full does not exist in natty
<MTecknology> ...
 * MTecknology sighs and goes to do broken engagement chores
<genii-around> !info nginx-full maverick
<ubottu> Package nginx-full does not exist in maverick
<genii-around> Hm
<Mkaysi> what is nfinx
<Mkaysi> Oops, this is not #ubuntu-bots ...
<MTecknology> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.53-2 (natty), package size 327 kB, installed size 900 kB
<MTecknology> genii-around: bug 729691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 729691 in nginx (Ubuntu) "Freeze Exception Request: nginx-0.8.54-4" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729691
<coz_> hey all
<benste> hi - where can i get daily - alternate amd64 images - want to test my system but using LVM and amd 64 machine
<benste> and there was a important bug in the a3 milestone
<coz_> benste,   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<coz_> I think that's what you wa nt
<rww> "alternate"
<coz_> ooo alternate hold on
<rww> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<coz_> :) yep
<rww> huh, looks like we have a factoid for it, even. !daily
<coz_> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<benste1> which package is the right one to file a bug against- if the keyboard layout is detected but not applied during the installation ?
<benste1> -- after installation i'm stuck in USA keyboard but was able to add the right one manually
<h31> Hi all. How stable is Natty in a current state?
<benste1> no one knows which package is responsible for saving the keyboard layout during installation ? - didn't find a meta package for this
<benste1> h31: unstable :-)
<benste1> -- work in progress but only for testing -- e.g. alpha 3 didn't allow LVM systems - + unity doens't lunach in my system now
<h31> benste1, when Natty will become relatively stable? First beta?
<benste1> h31: depends on what you want to do ??
<alex_mayorga> agree, been rather stable as long as I turn off all video acceleration over here
<h31> benste1, I'm using it on my desktop with no really serious tasts :)
<h31> *tasks
<alex_mayorga> otherwise X would hang every 30 or so minutes here
<alex_mayorga> but that'd be nvidia's fault
<benste1> h31: as long as you dual boot it's stable enought for testing
<benste1> -- alex_mayorga try the neveau driver-  works well for me atm - expcet unity
<yofel> only hangs with nouveau and acceleration here, nvidia works fine
<h31> benste1, Installer will not remove all my partitions? It's better to try alpha 3 and update it after install or nightly builds?
<yofel> manual partitioning probably won't, what the automatic thing does is something I don't know, never tried it
<yofel> but rather just make a persisten USB drive and test it there
<yofel> *persistent
<h31> Ok, thank you!
<benste1> yofel: - unity ? - standard desktop session works well with nouveau
<yofel> no, KDE. But I have a GPU get locks up after a while if acceleration is enabled in nouveau. Known issue
<yofel> *a GPU that locks up
<yofel> nouveau works fine as long as I boot with nouveau.noaccel=1
<coz_>   ok I need to break for supper ,, be back in a bit
<ninjai_> i installed alpha 3 in virtualbox, however even with the guest additions installed I can't get the left panel launcher.  Why not?
<ninjai_> nvm i needed to install ccsm and enable the unity plugin
<aVirulence> hi all... does anyone have an idea why Natty can't find my RAID drives (mdadm) on boot? Even when I manually try to assemble the RAID, mdadm doesn't find the drives. Not on my installed version, not on the LiveCD. However, on the 9.04 LiveCD, my RAID drive show up just fine
<phoenixsampras> my aunt is named Natty, should i demand for some $$$ ?
<Daekdroom> Aunt Natty
<IdleOne> does your aunt receive payments from all the other people named Natty?
<phoenixsampras> she is very complicated, and exclusive
<IdleOne> nothing like Ubuntu Natty
 * IdleOne goes back to watching trolls on t.v.
<coz_> hey agll
<coz_>  rather hey all
<Daekdroom> Does it bother anyone else that the unity panel window icons look extremly bad with anything that isn't ambiance or radiance?
<coz_> anyone using kde here?
<coz_> I notice with compiz running,, the click and drag window is not working but instead gives me an arrow pointing down/right  like a resize arrow
<phoenixsampras> is the video drivers
<phoenixsampras> compiz has not the fault
<phoenixsampras> anyone drunk?
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-16
<magn3ts> uh oh... looks like upgrades borked natty
<magn3ts> maybe not
<Fluttershy> <Daekdroom> Does it bother anyone else that the unity panel window icons look extremly bad with anything that isn't ambiance or radiance?
<Fluttershy> even radiance looks pretty bad
<Daekdroom> Damn kernel oops.
<Daekdroom> Fluttershy, but atleast it uses the icons
<Daekdroom> Any other theme can't, and will stick to some ugly symbols that can't change their colors either
<MaMaGoody> hi
<MaMaGoody> anyone know a deb package for gcc-4.6 pre?
<yofel> does't seem like we have one, there's only one in debian/experimental
<MaMaGoody> yofel: thanks.
<yofel> there's gcc-snapshot, but I don't know what that contains exactly
<Daekdroom> !info gcc-snapshot
<ubottu> gcc-snapshot (source: gcc-snapshot): A SNAPSHOT of the GNU Compiler Collection. In component universe, is extra. Version 20110308-1 (natty), package size 88098 kB, installed size 279312 kB
<Daekdroom> It looks recent. 7 days ago.
<MaMaGoody> ah, thanks!
<LLStarks> ah. natty booting just got hosed.
<LLStarks> x won't load anymore.
<Daekdroom> LLStarks, got that too. I have to start it by hand.
<LLStarks> what command?
<LLStarks> and what package did this?
<Daekdroom> Not sure bout the package. I start it by using sudo service gdm start
<LLStarks> i can't even get a tty
<Daekdroom> The latest package updates that I think that might have caused this are gdm and upstart.
<LLStarks> upstart update came after breakage
<LLStarks> might be gdm
<LLStarks> is seb on top of this?
<Omega> Oh man, oh man.
<Omega> I gotta downgrade now.
<LLStarks> yeah
<Omega> Except I don't know how to ):
<Daekdroom> upstart update came before gdm, LLStarks
<LLStarks> i'm doing a root xchat in a chroot just to talk to you guys
<etzerd> ?
<LLStarks> daekdroom, not for me.
<Omega> Package -> Force Version doesn't show up.
<LLStarks> gdm came first, upstart upgraded after i chrooted.
<etzerd> where can I download a copy of the alpha version?
<LLStarks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/2.32.0-0ubuntu9/+buildjob/2282263/+files/gdm_2.32.0-0ubuntu9_i386.deb
<LLStarks> omega
<LLStarks> need 64-bit?
<Omega> Is that the latest?
<LLStarks> no, second latest
<LLStarks> the last working one
<Omega> OK, I'm on that version, let me lock it.
<LLStarks> lock with all of your strength
<LLStarks> brb. time to test gdm.
<Omega> And upstart?
<Daekdroom> Omega, wait, you haven't had the issue yet?
<Omega> ok
<Omega> Daekdroom: I haven't updated gdm apparantly
<LLStarks> omega, i'm about to isolate gdm.
<LLStarks> with upstart 0.9.3
<LLStarks> brb
<Daekdroom> Odd. Upstart was updated but I haven't updated it.
<Daekdroom> I think it was held back
<Omega> I'm on 0.9.3-1
<Daekdroom> 0.9.0-1ubuntu3
<Daekdroom> It's the 2nd latest.
<LLStarks> gdm is sole culprit
<Daekdroom> LLStarks, 2nd latest upstart has the issue too
<LLStarks> well, i have newest upstart
<Daekdroom> Somehow I don't.
<LLStarks> 0.9.3?
<Daekdroom> 0.9.0
<Daekdroom> (yes, it is the 2nd latest)
<LLStarks> time to warn the forum
<Daekdroom> and the upstart update is finally offered to me
<LLStarks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10564715
<Daekdroom> Bad KMS :(
<LLStarks> kms good. you crazy.
<Daekdroom> It keeps giving me GPU lockups.
<LLStarks> nomodeset isn't?
<Daekdroom> Not sure.
<Daekdroom> :P
<Daekdroom> compiz is the process that locks it up.
<Daekdroom> and it happens over and over and over. Right after it recovers, it happens again.
<LLStarks> how do i restore tty from a blinking cursor?
<LLStarks> i can boot fine, but no tty.
<chrisl2424> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMU0tzLwhbE
<enli> Anybody's emerald work? Mine crashes with segfault.
<rww> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<rww> or in short, "good luck with that" :\
<enli> oh well, that was informative.. thanks ;)
<MTecknology> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.53-2 (natty), package size 327 kB, installed size 900 kB
<susundberg> Hey
<susundberg> during some latest updates my key-shortcuts stopped working
<susundberg> effect is similar as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/339828 but thats 2009
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 339828 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "Alt+<any of the keys> shortcuts not working" [Undecided,New]
<susundberg> I am able to set shortcut trigger properly but when pressing the combination (using alt + q) nothing hapens
<susundberg> (it should run 'konsole')
<susundberg> command seems to be working and ctrl+alt+t works when running 'konsole'
<susundberg> any suggestions where to debug?
<susundberg> Oh, alt+p binded to print screen does launch the action
<susundberg> but the launch konsole does not :/
<Severian> I am not saying it is time for this decision yet.  But, if Unity does not get get crashy, is there a fallback to ship gnome as the default for Natty?
<Severian> Oops, a type may have made that confusing.  I meant to ask -  I am not saying it is time for this decision yet.  But, if Unity does not get less crashy, is there a fallback to ship gnome as the default for Natty?
<duanedesign> thread on the forums warning about the latest GDM  update for those on Natty
<duanedesign> bug 735805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 735805 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM fails to start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735805
<iceroot> hi, what is the "bugzilla" adress to fill bugs for natty?
<iceroot> and how to get the exact name of my wifi-card?
<Severian> Well, what do you want to call it, iceroot?  YOu can name it.  It is your machine, after all.
<iceroot> Severian: chipset...
<iceroot> broadcom xxxx
<Severian> Is the card built into the motherboard, or connected by USB?  Choose.
<iceroot> Severian: onboard wifi-card from broadcom, i just need the exact chipset name
<iceroot> lspci | grep broadcom or grep bcm is showing nothing, so maybe there is another command
<Severian> do an lspci and see what that tells you.  You could also probably find it by doing  dmesg
<iceroot> dmesg | grep bcm
<iceroot> [   15.526873] brcm80211: fail to load firmware brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw
<Severian> I am booting my netbook and I'll check it.
<iceroot> and i need the xx
<iceroot> Severian: ah ok, found it, bcm4313  i should have used grep -i bcm :)
<Severian> great
<iceroot> grep should use -i by default... :)
<Severian> If you really think that, then setup an alias with the -i option.  I like it the way it is.
<iceroot> Severian: default != setting an alias :)
<iceroot> but ok, i have the informations i needed and will fill a bug
<Severian> It would then be the default for you.  Good luck.
<greyhatsalafi> i have a complaint this natty narwhal alpha should be called unstable ursula
<MarconM> greyhatsalafi, do you use ubuntu 11.04 alpha
<greyhatsalafi> MarconM of course
<greyhatsalafi> lol
<MarconM> i want to know how a active my compiz
<MarconM> cube effect, etc..
<MarconM> coz i think it changed guide effect
<MarconM> i dont find
<MarconM> :s
<susundberg> settings->desktop effects
<Pici> greyhatsalafi: Whats your issue?
<greyhatsalafi> after latest update...2.6.38-6 won't give me login screen
<greyhatsalafi> and 2.6.38-5 only boots with classic desktop
<Pici> greyhatsalafi: I remember seeing something in the kernel team's meeting minutes that there were some problems with the latest kernel version.
<Pici> Have you filed any bugs regarding your issues?
<greyhatsalafi> currently filing
<kklimonda> it's already been reported
<kklimonda> greyhatsalafi:  bug 735805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 735805 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM fails to start" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735805
<kklimonda> actually no, it's no the same
<kklimonda> geez, I shouldn't really do all this stuff at the same time
<BluesKaj> howdy
<coz_> good day all
<greyhatsalafi> kklimonda why is it not the same?  it seems the same to me
<kklimonda> greyhatsalafi: interesting, you mentioning two kernels have lead me to believe that it's some sort of kernel issue - as I said I should be focusing on a single task :)
<greyhatsalafi> kklimonda no problem :)  i'll just get the fix in the next update :)  i read in the bug report a workaround anyway
<MarconM> susundberg, humm,m ... ok .. i go see
<MarconM> whem you ll be the new realease stable ubuntu 11.04
<charlie-tca> Had to start GDM manually today to login to Xubuntu Natty
<kklimonda> charlie-tca: known bug
<jrr> any one else playing with multitouch?
<jrr> the qt4 demos are fun ( http://voices.canonical.com/chase.douglas/2011/03/15/multitouch-in-ubuntu-11-04/ )
<jrr> but it seems you can't really do anything useful on the desktop yet
<yofel_> well, I have double finger scroll on my thinkpad now in Kubuntu which is cool, but not more than 2 fingers and the scroll values seem to jump sometimes which is annoying a bit
<jrr> I have one of those big apple trackpads
<jrr> even when you max out the mouse sensitivity it's still way too low for the size of this thing
<jrr> of course the notebook's built-in trackpad is unusably fast
<jrr> you really need to be able to adjust that per-mouse
<smoser> using unity... mumble is running, but i can't find the window. its not in the list on the menu you get when you push the windows key
<smoser> (i think thats the launcher,  but might be wrong on the terminology)
<scarleo> My Natty install just refused to start properly today. I had to go to recovery and launch gdm manually, now it seems to be runnning fine. Any known issue causing this?
<scarleo> tried to restart again and still same issue, it gets stuck at: * Checking battery state
<yofel> maybe you have bug 735805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 735805 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM fails to start" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735805
<charlie-tca> Try going to a tty and logging in, then run "sudo gdm"
<charlie-tca> nm
<patdk-wk> hehe
<charlie-tca> didn't read enough
<scarleo> thanks yofel that seems to be it
<e01> how can i make unity using mutter instants of compiz in natty, and to using the current theme
<scarleo> e01 have you tried mutter --replace? Not sure if it works...
<zniavre_> i tried the unity support test and i get  this > http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-98807 < why unity does not start please ?
<th1> hi, I just updated to 11.04 but now my menu is gone and some weird launcher panel is on the left side of the screen, which I can't get rid of and it doesn't have entries for settings etc.. what do I do to get rid of that so I can access the menu e.g. preferences?
<charlie-tca> That is unity in Natty, the future of Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> that is what the actual release will be, th1
<th1> charlie-tca, well how do I access preferences and such from it?
<charlie-tca> with difficulty
<charlie-tca> click the symbol in the top left, it opens a launcher thingy
<charlie-tca> then search for the one you want, or click through those find apps things to find it
<th1> it doesn't show, just stuff like skype and wine apps I once launched a long time ago
<th1> there's no preferences
<th1> is there any way to disable this and get back to the old menu? at least until it works properly ...
<th1> even my desktop switcher has gone
<charlie-tca> log out
<charlie-tca> select "classic-gnome" session at the bottom of the login screen after selecting the user name
<th1> trying .. :)
<charlie-tca> It is not at all easy anymore, is it?
 * genii-around hugs his KDE
<th1> charlie-tca, thanks all better :) :)
<th1> I hope they only switch it on by default if they get it to work better
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<th1> otherwise a lot of people are going to be rather disappointed I think
<charlie-tca> I use xubuntu, myself. It is much easier for me
<aVirulence> hm. my 11.04 installation does not recognize my software-RAID disks. The LiveCD doesn't find them either. However, the 9.04 LIveCD does recognize the disks (after installing mdadm). Tried to do that on the Natty LiveCD as well, but mdadm cannot find my disk... any suggestions?
<zniavre> i tried the unity support test and i get  this > http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-98807 < why unity does not start please ?
<lotuspsychje> did you logout zniavre
<zniavre> many times ...
<lotuspsychje> i mean loging in on ubuntu netbook edition
<zniavre> im  not sure to understand ?
<zniavre> when i tried to log into unity the desktop is empty
<lotuspsychje> hmmm strange
<lotuspsychje> u can login on ubuntu but not on netbook edition?
<zniavre> unity-2d is working well and gnome-classic can use compiz
<zniavre> just unity is wrong
<th1> just unity there is no access to the menus
<th1> seems like its a cool thing but its just not finished
<Pici> lotuspsychje: unity is used for the desktop environment in desktop.
<th1> no right click action to configure it etc.. :/
<th1> how is Unity supposed to be configured?
<Pici> In fact, there is no Netbook Edition anymore.
<th1> how do I get the Help up?
<zniavre> dconf-editor + ccsm for unity setup
<th1> dconf-editor?
<lotuspsychje> im still on 10.10 and i can choose netbook edition from login menu
<th1> do you mean gconf-editor? I know ccsm but gconf-editor is very hard to use if you don't know exactly what you are looking for
<zniavre> th1 no i mean dconf-editor
<charlie-tca> lotuspsychje: then you are in the wrong channel. This is for natty only, and it is very different from maverick
<zniavre> with a 'd'
<th1> zniavre, it's not found on my pc
<th1> if I try to run it with alt-f2 or from command line
<th1> heh the config applet for the unity, is not installed by default :)
<zniavre> launch it from terminal it will suggest you to install dconftools
<zniavre> it's not an applet
<zniavre> there is not so many thing to setup at this moment
<jpds> th1: What do you mean no menus?
<jpds> th1: The menus for the running application should be at the top of the screen.
<th1> like Preferences and Administration
<zniavre> :o)
<th1> jpds, I already saw that
<th1> which I didn't want to comment on because although I didn't like it, I'm ok with giving it a chance
<th1> but that launcher bar instead of hte menu, I can't find the stuffs I need .. so that's a different thing
<th1> ok more or less back to usable after fiddling the settings and using Gnome Classic
<th1> althouhgI have gfx errors now
<th1> scares me a bit that there is only a month to go before release of this :)
<vivid> th1, the Preferences and Administration menus can be found easily by clicking the Power Icon at the top right (indicator-session applet i believe) and selecting System Settings
<vivid> are there any options other than nouveau for older nvidia cards?  nouveau looks aweful when drawing menus
<lcb> try adding to Applications | Themes & Tweaks | Startup Applications and add -gnome-panel until natty interface is better and things are not working as desired / besides being a smooth transition from previous interface
<lcb> th1, that was for you
<bjsnider> vivid, nvidia-173 and nvidia-96 will be available after nvidia updates them, typically just before a new ubuntu release (in other words, not now)
<vivid> yea thats great for then, but where is the old nv driver
<bjsnider> you could try vesa
<tensorpudding> i've run into a doozy of a unity bug
<tensorpudding> i'd check lp to find it but i can't click on hyperlinks anymore
<tensorpudding> or alt-tab
<lcb> th1,  gnome-panel . not the ifen at the beginning, as i wrote
<vivid> bjsnider, is the old nv driver not available for xorg 1.10?
<bjsnider> nv hasn't been touched in a long time, nvidia obfuscated it. so i would guess not.
<tensorpudding> wait, it seems to have suddenly resolved itself
<bjsnider> well, obfuscated and abandoned i should say.
<vivid> bad idea.
<vivid> actually its still there, just moved to the universe repo, which is probably why it got removed from my system
<th1> lcb, thanks I'll just stick with Gnone-Classic session for now it works reasonably ok
<tensorpudding> i like unity except for the bugs
<coz_> hey all
<Gayspy> Is the 11.04 at all usable as an everyday system?
<trism> progress, my wireless works again with the vanilla 2.6.38 kernel in natty, now the question is why is the ubuntu kernel breaking the p54usb driver. the odd part is that the kernel from the mainline ppa doesn't work either...
<arand> Gayspy: Yes for some, but do not rely on it to be.
<charlie-tca> Gayspy: some of us do run it daily, but little things have to be worked around, like this morning.
<charlie-tca> When I turned my computer, it wouldn't actually go to the login screen
<charlie-tca> It only took me 15 minutes or so to figure out how to get the login screen, but it can be frustrating sometimes
<tensorpudding> that happens to me also
<tensorpudding> i assume gdm is hanging or something
<yofel> bug 735805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 735805 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM fails to start" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735805
<Gayspy> i know about frustrating. My netbook doesn't wake up from suspend on recent kernels. The LTS kernel works but doesnt recongnize mt touchpad right.
<charlie-tca> Well, then. It isn't too bad, but it is not suggested for anything you must have working all the time
<Gayspy> i give it a shot. Is there notable stability difference between the classic desktop and unity?
<edgy> Hi, /etc/init.d/apache status shows only is running but in my rhel it shows lots of details like uptime and requests per second, how can I enable this?
<vega__> edgy_: why do you assume this same functionality is in debian/ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> it's not strange to assume that the apache folk wrote their own initscripts is it?
<edgy_> vega__: tensorpudding: something inside me telling me it's an option in apache
<tensorpudding> edgy_: what does apachectl fullstatus give you?
<tensorpudding> you need to have mod_status enabled for it to work
<edgy_> tensorpudding: /usr/sbin/apache2ctl: 148: www-browser: not found
<edgy_> 'www-browser -dump http://localhost:80/server-status' failed.
<edgy_> tensorpudding: I now installed lynx and it works! thanks for the hint ;)
<genii-around> edgy_: Why don't you just run apache2ctl fullstatus           instead?
<sandraw> hello
<sandraw> i would like to rebuild xserver-xorg-input-tslib on my machine how do i do this?
<sandraw>  E: Ignore unavailable target release 'maverick' of package 'xserver-xorg-input-tslib'
<sandraw> i get that error :/
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/735908
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 735908 in nux (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::GpuRenderStates::SubmitChangeStates()" [Medium,New]
<zniavre> ooops sorry
<sandraw>   xserver-xorg-input-tslib: Depends: xorg-input-abi-11.0 which is a virtual package.
<sandraw> when it ry to install the package i get that error
<sandraw> its because xorg-input-abi is version 12
<sandraw> but tslib is looking for the older version, which is why i want to rebuild it.
<sandraw> so my problem is basically why am i getting: E: Ignore unavailable target release 'maverick' of package 'xserver-xorg-input-tslib'
<sandraw> when i am running natty
<sandraw> and nothing in /etc/apt/ mentions maverick
<guntbert> sandraw: did you look into /etc/apt/sources.list.d too?
<guntbert> thats where your ppas are stored
<sandraw> guntbert: yes i did
<guntbert> sandraw: then I don't know, sorry
<sandraw> APT::Default-Release "natty";
<yofel> what does apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-input-tslib say?
<sandraw> :)
<sandraw> i found it
<sandraw> ok i can get the source now, i was just stupid
<sandraw> anyhow somebody should rebuild tslib
<sandraw> after editing the control file and changing the version from 11 to 12
<yofel> hm, a simple rebuild should be enough for that
<yofel> we'll get xserver 1.10 final soon, see if there's a bug filed so they don't forget it
<sandraw> i thought you where changing to wayland
<sandraw> crap build failed
<yofel> changing? not for a long time
<sandraw> http://pastebin.com/k9davXre
<sandraw> yofel: ok
<yofel> no idea about the build failure, ask in #ubuntu-x
<sandraw> what is -x ?
<yofel> well, -x for X11, it's the ubuntu X team channel
<sandraw> ah ok :)
<sandraw> wont they get angry cos im on natty?
<th1> why has my default browser gone back from Chrome to Firefox after the upgrade and how do I change it back?
<ChrisBuchholz> Hello guys. I wanna try out gnome-shell on natty alpha 2, does there exist a ppa for it?
<yofel> sandraw: shouldn't be the case, after all it is a bug (probably)
<yofel> ChrisBuchholz: there was one, sec
<ChrisBuchholz> ...i dont wanna use whats in the official ppa's since i hear they are quite outdated
<yofel> ChrisBuchholz: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 is the only one I know of
<kklimonda> it doesn't really work though
<sandraw> yofel: i guess. i think it is a bug, are you able to install the package: xserver-xorg-input-tslib ?
<ChrisBuchholz> kklimonda: the gnome3-team ppa?
<yofel> sandraw: no
<kklimonda> ChrisBuchholz: yeah, when I last tried it gnome-shell was missing some rather important stuff
<kklimonda> (like the theme)
<sandraw> yofel: then i guess its  b0rked
<ChrisBuchholz> kklimonda: oh, i see. Outdate stuff. I dont get why there arent an all-up-to-date ppa for gnome-shell for ubuntu
<ChrisBuchholz> there really should be
<sandraw> yofel: probably has something to do with xorg-input-abi/xserver-xorg-core
<kklimonda> ChrisBuchholz: because it's a lot of work
<ChrisBuchholz> just because i want gnome shell, doesnt mean i want another distro...
<ChrisBuchholz> kklimonda: sure
<sandraw> its not building against the new version
<yofel> sandraw: it obviously is, it wasn't built against xserver 1.10 RC2 which provides the -12 ABI
<sandraw> atleast not on my machine
<sandraw> ah i see
<kklimonda> ChrisBuchholz: also by enabling gnome3 and installing gnome-shell (And upgrading the rest of packages) you will most likely loose Unity
<kklimonda> and the old good gnome
<ChrisBuchholz> kklimonda: i dont really care for it in my testing environment though :)
<ChrisBuchholz> but yes
<yofel> sandraw: known issue - bug 714353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 714353 in xf86-input-tslib (Ubuntu) "Does not support Input ABI 12: FTBFS against Xserver 1.10" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714353
 * sandraw palmface
<sandraw> sorry :(
<yofel> sandraw: click on the 'does this bug affect you link'
<sandraw> yofel: where?
<sandraw> guess i need to register
<yofel> ah, probably not worth it, unless you want to track the bug or want to file other bugs yourself
<sandraw> no its ok
<sandraw> how long do you think it will take for this to get resolved ? its unassigned
<yofel> no idea since it's not targeted to a milestone either, someone in -x will have to answer that
<sandraw> ok
<sandraw> thanks
<th1> every time I click a link in a terminal or whatever, it tries to open it with firefox even though chrome is my default browser..
<th1> it worked in 10.10 how do I fix this?
<yofel> th1: they changed the URL handling in gnome and some applications don't honor that, there was a bug about that I think, let me look
<th1> yofel, thanks
<th1> another serious nuisance, when using tab completion after "ls" it stops at the first directory instead of adding a slash and letting me type more to find what I was actually looking for :(
<yofel> bug 670128
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670128 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "gnome-open uses firefox while it's not the preferred browser" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670128
<yofel> th1: and when you press tab twice? (just curious)
<th1> yofel, it starts a new tab completion
<th1> eg. I type "ls /et<TAB>" and I'd expect it to put "ls /etc/" and leave the                                             cursor after the tab for me to type more, that's how it's always worked
<yofel> no idea then, bash completion works fine here
<th1> but instead now I type "ls /et<TAB>" and it puts "ls /etc " (note hte space after the etc)
<th1> this happened when I upgraded, no idea why
<yofel> maybe it's a gnome-terminal issue, tried another termial?
<yofel> *terminal
<th1> yeah I tried the VC text mode console, same thing1
<th1> I think it's a bash config issue
<yofel> hm... no idea if some of the defaults changed, here's my bashrc (as a refrerence) http://paste.ubuntu.com/581317/
<bittin> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/2011-03-16-223016_1280x960_scrot.png
<th1> yofel, thanks for the bug number of the firefox thing, I got it working with the xdg commands from there
<th1> no more firefox spawning all over
<yofel> bittin: what desktop env is that?
<bittin> yofel: pekwm
 * yofel never heard of that one yet..
<bittin> http://www.pekwm.org
<bittin> think its a fluxbox fork
<th1> yofel, interestingly it's only for ls ...
<th1> if I type "adfgh /et" it puts "asdfgh /etc/" as expected
<yofel> th1: doesn't happen here though, ls /et<tab> gives me ls /etc/
<bittin> what thinks should you have on your Linux installation?
<th1> yofel, did you upgrade yours from 10.10 or a fresh install?
<yofel> th1: mine was an upgrade, but I did that as soon as the toolchain opened (pre-alpha)
<yofel> maybe purge bash-completion
<yofel> and reinstall it
<th1> yofel, thanks but that didn't help
<yofel> :(
<th1> I even copied the standard .bashrc from /etc/skel to my homedir that also doesn't help
<th1> funny is that it's *only* for ls, not for "l" or "ll" or any of the other aliases
<th1> "complete -d ls" fixed it
<th1> but I can't figure out what set it in the first place
<th1> now I've added that to my .bashrc
<th1> anyway now its sorta solved :)
<Daekdroom> Is anyone in here affected by bug 729392?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 729392 in unity (Ubuntu) "[unity] minimizing an application doesn't make it lose window focus" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729392
<tensorpudding> it seems i am
<tensorpudding> i don't notice it because i don't minimize things though
<Berserkur> Anyone using the natty spice repository?
<Daekdroom> tensorpudding, I don't minimize things because appmenu will lose their menus and I'll have to kill unity-panel-service everytime =/
<tensorpudding> hmm, not unity isn't working again
<alex_mayorga> X won't work here unless I go to recovery console first, ideas?
<charlie-tca> bug 670128
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670128 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "gnome-open uses firefox while it's not the preferred browser" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670128
<charlie-tca> nope, more like bug 735805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 735805 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM fails to start" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735805
<charlie-tca> maybe?
<aljosa> i'm looking at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ and can't figure out what "64-bit Mac (AMD64) desktop CD" means. i have an imac mid-2010, will i have any advantages if i download this image?
<charlie-tca> Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead. This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems.
<charlie-tca> sounds like it would be the best image for a 64bit mac with a chip specified
<aljosa> charlie-tca: thanks, i'll try it on imac
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-17
<tensorpudding> i find it hard to classify this really annoying bug that's afflicting me
<tensorpudding> essentially the mouse doesn't work doing certain things
<tensorpudding> actually, it's more that there's a region of the screen where the mouse doesn't work
<tensorpudding> roughly the top-left quarter of the screen
<tensorpudding> i can move the mouse there, but hover/click/scroll events don't work
<tensorpudding> opening and closing the unity menu repeatedly seems to fix it
<starlock> is natty considered stable enough for every day use?
<rww> nope
<tensorpudding> i'm using it today, and it's fine if you ignore the really bad bugs
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi friends,i have ubuntu 10.10 image in my hdd,i want to download the natty alpha3 with zsync,i heard that by using an image which is already in our system,it will take less time to download the new iso,is it correct,can anyone tell me how to do that
<trism> kothaguy_ubuntu: zsync -i path/to/old.iso http://url/to/file.iso.zsync; you can use as many -i input files as you like, although you probably won't have much more than 15-20% complete if you go from 10.10 to alpha 3
<kothaguy_ubuntu> trism: i have a netbook image of ubuntu 10.10 in my system,i want to download the desktop version of nattys alpha 3,i had my 10.10 image in the download folder,can you tell me the command to do this,as i am new to ubuntu,i didnt know much about this,help needed
<trism> kothaguy_ubuntu: the i386 version? I don't know what your netbook iso is called, but it would be: zsync -i netbook.iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-3/natty-desktop-i386.iso.zsync; replacing netbook.iso with the name of that iso on your hd. although I sometimes have trouble with the cdimage server and zsync, might need to find the .zsync file on a mirror
<kothaguy_ubuntu> trism,yes it is i386 version of 10.10,i will try it,thanks for the help
<kothaguy_ubuntu> trism, :where will be the new natty will be downloaded,it will replace the 10.10 iso or a new file with 11.04 will be there
<GaryD> anyone running natty with nvidia-173?
<trism> kothaguy_ubuntu: a new file will be added, unless there is already a file there with the same name, in that case, both files will still be there, but the old one will be renamed
<trism> kothaguy_ubuntu: it will be in whatever directory you ran the zsync command from
<kothaguy_ubuntu> trism, :thank you,another question,what happens when i download a file with zsync without using -i and .zsync ,what is the difference while using them
<trism> kothaguy_ubuntu: I'm not sure you could do it without the .zsync file, but if you have no input files, it would be just like downloading the file normally, except you would need to download more, because you need the .zsync file too, so better just to use wget on the iso, or a torrent
<kothaguy_ubuntu> trism, :Thanks a lot,it is downloading,it is now 17.7 %,i think after 100 % i will get natty alpha3
<Dwood> I'm having a sound issue, can anyone help?
<Dwood> Upon starting Ubuntu every time, the sound manager uses the previously set volume level as the MAX volume level
<bazhang> Dwood, in 11.04 ?
<Dwood> uh
<Dwood> I need to check tbh.
<Dwood> It's not  the latest vetrsion, but the one before tha
<Dwood> So probably 11.04
<bazhang> lsb_release -a in terminal , please
<Dwood> ty
<Dwood> was trying uname but that wasnt giving me the info i needed
<Dwood> 10.04
<rww> try #ubuntu, then :)
<Dwood> They're no helpo
<bazhang> this is 11.04 only
<rww> #ubuntu+1 is for unreleased development versions, so we won't be either.
<Dwood> :/
<Dwood> I think you can help me either way, I don't believe things change that much between versions...
<Dwood> or do they? lol
<bazhang> you're crossposting here, and this is 11.04 only
<Dwood> Yeah ok
<RPG-Master> Transmission continues to hang after doing anything with it. So far that has included adding torrents, pausing, resuming, and just selecting "show transmission" after closing out of it. Anyone else having this issue?
<dimmortal> lol.. I imagine dwood's sound getting quieter and quieter... eventually muted
<RPG-Master> ...no one?
<RPG-Master> I'd ask #ubuntu but they'd probably frown at me and point me to here. :/
<rww> and throw factoids about crossposting at you. i am deadly with them.
<HyperHoRse> hi
<HyperHoRse> why doesn't unity support graphics cards
<HyperHoRse> what is ubuntu+1
<HyperHoRse> any babes work at ubuntu?
<rww> HyperHoRse: #ubuntu+1 is the IRC channel (that you're currently in) for development versions of Ubuntu. If you're not using said development version, perhaps #ubuntu sent you here in error.
<HyperHoRse> i think they did
<HyperHoRse> nobodys really understanding what they say.
<HyperHoRse> I*.
<HyperHoRse> so basically
<HyperHoRse> in the development section
<rww> I strongly recommend you stop abusing your enter key before you're removed from here too.
<HyperHoRse> ummm....will unity support extra in appearance
<rww> Unity in 11.04 uses Compiz, and thus presumably Compiz effects will work fine on a Unity desktop. I don't know about versions before that, as I haven't used them.
<HyperHoRse> rww: I am using 10.10 somebody should note that unity doesn't work properly on 10.10 and freezes often.
<rww> HyperHoRse: Considering that Unity in 10.10 is a dead-end that was rewritten for 11.04, there wouldn't be much point in noting that.
<HyperHoRse> Will i be able to upgrade to 11.04 from the update manager?
<rww> yes, it'll prompt you when 11.04 comes out.
<HyperHoRse> awesomeo. Can I set the update manager to automatically accept all distrubution upgrades?
<HyperHoRse> and automatically download them.
<rww> no
<HyperHoRse> I wish that we're possible for ubuntu.
<rww> I don't. Upgrading to a new version of Ubuntu has the potential to break things and therefore you should make backups and such before doing it. Having it done automatically would be a recipe for hurt.
<HyperHoRse> rww: when does ubuntu 11.04 be finisheD?
<HyperHoRse> rww: I dont need to backup this terminal
<rww> April 28th
<HyperHoRse> man thats ages away.
<HyperHoRse> does google all still use ubuntu
<rww> No idea. #ubuntu-offtopic might know.
<HyperHoRse> thanks mate
<HyperHoRse> support more games
<HyperHoRse> urban terror sucks.
<arand> HyperHoRse: It is the other way around, bug game developers.
<HyperHoRse> why cant they just write a free game though. Actually put something else into it
<HyperHoRse> a ubuntu game team.
<HyperHoRse> open source.
<Bohr> buenas
<Bohr> a ver, tengo una duda
<Severian> The alternate installer, starting with the March 16 build, works for Natty.  I can start with some real testing for the first time in this cycle.  Thanks to, cjwatson, I think.  I don't think it was really low urgency, but that is a quibble.
<Bohr> do you know if dropbox will run with ubuntu 11.04?
<Severian> It seems likely.  Why use dropbox, when UbuntuOne is available?
<Severian> I can probably do a quick test for you on my 11.04 test machine.  I am about to wipe it and install from the daily build, so I can't mess much up.
<Bohr> Severian, my partner use Dropbox to share files and folders, so I do the same
<Bohr> I know Ubuntu One and I like it, but nobody in the office where i work know Ubuntu One
<Severian> OK.  When my CD burn finishes, I'll download dropbox, install it and get back to you here.
<Bohr> ok, thanks :-)
<virtuelv> anyone here using multiple monitors?
<virtuelv> the menus for
<virtuelv> toolbar items needs to be scrolled into view, and I'm wondering if there is an open bug for it
<Severian> Bohr, I would say it basically works.  If you have unity, which is the default for 11.04, then you can't see the icon in the taskbar that you normally use to manage your logins.  You have to find the application in Unity and run it.  I just synced files to and from dropbox and they look fine.
<Severian> Bohr, I have an account on dropdox.  I just don't use it much.  It is probably good to get in it occasionally.  Good luck
<Bohr> ok, thanks, but Ubuntu don't let me install de application
<Severian> Bohr, how did you try to install it?
<Bohr> I download it from the Dropbox web
<Bohr> I downloaded it from the Dropbox web
<Severian> Bohr, how did you try to install it?
<Bohr> with the Software center
<Severian> I did not try that.  Just open a terminal prompt and use dpkg.  That worked fine.
<Bohr> ok, I'm going to try ity
<Severian> dpkg -i nautilus-dropboxxxxxx.deb    whatever the package name was.  I just turn that machine off.
<Severian> Bohr, you will need to do that command with sudo.
<Bohr> I'm on it
<Bohr> but I don't find the name of the package
<Severian> Are you at a terminal prompt?
<Bohr> yes
<Severian> Are you in the directory where you browser puts it's downloads?
<Bohr> ah
<Bohr> sorry
<Bohr> now I understand
<Bohr> I'm beguinner
<Severian> No problem.
<Bohr> Severian, you're simply the best
<Bohr> tnaks a lot
<Severian> glad to help.  Have a good day.
<Bohr> I'm downloading my files on dropbox
<Bohr> ok, have a good life
<Severian> Now if I could just get my asterisk setup working.
<Guest1994> Hi,
<Guest1994> control center is miss aligned for RTL local
<Guest1994> text is aligned to right
<Guest1994> I mean should be aligned to right
<Guest1994>  #2 when I unfold topic to read it. it disappears.
<coz_> hey all
<susundberg> Hi!
<bullgard4> After dist-upgrade and rebooting I need to configure Grub 1.98-1ubuntu9. What do the letters  X and Y mean in the syntax "set root=(hdX,Y)"?
<scarleo> Does anyone else have problem in Ubuntu One control panel where it crash when trying to access a shared folder outside of Ubuntu One folder?
<enli> bullgard4: X is your hard disk number and Y is partition number. The numbering starts from 0.
<bullgard4> enli: I believe you answer: "The numbering starts from 0" is not correct. Please tell me how can I determine my hard disk number. Please tell me how can I determine my partition number.
<bullgard4> s/you/your/
<Pici> bullgard4: If your harddrive is hda1 then in grub it would be hd0,0 (someone correct me if I'm mistaken, I tend to use uuid).
<enli> bullgard4: "sudo fdisk -l" will show you a tabular representation of your connected hard disks. Lets say you have got a single hard disk and the partition where ubuntu is installed is shown as /dev/sda5. Then in that case your X=0, Y=4
<enli> bullgard4: Am I making sense?
<bullgard4> no. Because I do not have available a terminal or virtual console.
<ikonia> why don't you
<Pici> Or "What do you have available?"
<ikonia> better question
<bullgard4> Pici: I have booted in the mean time a Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD and analyzed the partitioning of my hard disk using GParted.
<ikonia> bullgard4: if you follow the instructions in the !grub factoid you can re-apply grub and you system will work again
<ikonia> !Grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<susundberg> Hi!
<robin0800> BluesKaj, hi
<smoser> anyone else able to verify bug 736935 that it is not "just me"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 736935 in unity (Ubuntu) "mumble window cannot be found after minimized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736935
<smoser> or maybe i'm just poorly educated on how to use unity
<IdleOne> smoser: do you see mumble in the launchbar on the left?
 * IdleOne hasn't ran Unity in a while but ctrl-tab should switch between windows
<smoser> IdleOne, no.
<smoser> launchpar == the thing that pops up when i push the windows key ?
<IdleOne> smoser: no, the panel on the left hand side
<smoser> right.
<smoser> no it does not
<aVirulence> hi. Does anyone else have problems with whitespace not being correctly escaped when using tab-complete in the terminal?
<ChrisBuchholz> Hello folks. I am having some troubles with notify-osd on alpha 3. I'm not getting notifications from apps (i believe so) and if i do `notify-send test` nothing happens. Can i check somehow if its the case?
<trism> ChrisBuchholz: is notify-osd running? If so, you could see if the messages appear in ~/.cache/notify-osd.log to see if it is getting the messages, try restarting it. Maybe dbus died on you
<ChrisBuchholz> mm
<ChrisBuchholz> trism: when i say `notify-osd` - to start it, if its not started - it says commands not found
<trism> ChrisBuchholz: you don't start it manually, dbus will start it when someone sends a notification
<ChrisBuchholz> trism: i see, just thought you meant like if a deamon was running or something :D
<ChrisBuchholz> trism: messages appears in the log, but they dont appear
<ChrisBuchholz> ...appear graphically
<trism> ChrisBuchholz: strange
<ChrisBuchholz> yes
<trism> ChrisBuchholz: is this with unity? does it work in the classic desktop session (no effects)
<ChrisBuchholz> trism: i've figured it out
<trism> ChrisBuchholz: what was the problem?
<ChrisBuchholz> trism: i have a gnome-terminal running on my second workspace fullscreen. When that is on, the notify-osd things will not appear, even if its fullscreen on another workspace than the active one
<ChrisBuchholz> when i just maximize (or normale mode) the gnome-terminal on the second workspace, the messages appear all fine
<ChrisBuchholz> i suppose that would be a bug?
<ChrisBuchholz> trism: you should test it yourself
<trism> ChrisBuchholz: sounds like a bug, I'll take a look
<ChrisBuchholz> trism: i have to go eat now. I'll be back later to see what you've found out
<duanedesign> anyone else having an issue with Firefox not causing the 'launcher' to hide?
<trism> ChrisBuchholz: I can reproduce this, but judging from the contents of some older bug reports, it appears to be a feature rather than a bug. When a fullscreen app is running, all non-critical notifications are blocked. try it with: notify-send -u critical "test"; it will work
<trism> ChrisBuchholz: now, when you don't have the workspace that contains the fullscreen app focused, and the notifications still don't show, that does seem like a bug, but it may be more of a wishlist type bug
<soreau> I am really beginning to loathe natty
<soreau> POS.
<soreau> I love how unity just locks your X session into a state of blissful wallpaper and cursor
<soreau> even after starting metacity, X is still fucked
<soreau> I've had unity work maybe twice in the past three months wasting time on this lost cause
<soreau> How can anyone else not see how horribly broken this crap is?
<yofel> well, they still have more than a month to fix it..
<charlie-tca> I keep thinking, "It is alpha software; it should still break"
<soreau> More than a month! Oh yes, it's been broken for the past three and let's hurry up and fix it now!
<soreau> pffft
<ChrisBuchholz> trism: yes indeed. Did you experience it too?
<Daekdroom> Not to forget that it's a design disaster.
<soreau> natty *is* a design disaster
<soreau> With a broken partition editor that refuses to start (for gpt drives?) and no working wm (who's great idea was unity? You can't just crap something like this out in 3-4 months)
<trism> ChrisBuchholz: yes I can reproduce it, but try it with: notify-send -u critical "test";
<ChrisBuchholz> trism: yes, that works
<ChrisBuchholz> but i would think it should only work this way, if the fullscreened app is on the active workspace
<ChrisBuchholz> or actually, is THE actuve app
<ChrisBuchholz> active*
<trism> ChrisBuchholz: I tend to agree, may want to file a bug about it, with notify-osd (if one doesn't already exist)
<ChrisBuchholz> trism: yes, i will do that
<magn3ts> Is anyone ever going to fix gnome-appearnce-preferences so that hte mouse pointers aren't just completely buggy and broken with compiz?
<soreau> magn3ts: I don't think they're planning on fixing anything
<soreau> They need another year for this release
<magn3ts> ever?
<magn3ts> lol
<soreau> ever.
<magn3ts> that's a shame. while I'm here, do you remember the update-alt command to change the pointers everywhere?
<soreau> It's such a piece of shit, I mean how could you just ignore the partition editor not starting at all? And a completely fubar wm by default? Programs crashing every single place, where does it end?
<magn3ts> Is it? I haven't had that many problems with it. :/
<soreau> I have had *nothing but* problems with it since trying to use it for the past three months
<soreau> upgrade upgrade upgrade, it's still just a broken as it was
<soreau> no wm will run
<soreau> no windows will show
<soreau> X is completely useless
<soreau> How the hell is anyone supposed to use this for anything?
<magn3ts> You might try a clean install of alpha3?
<soreau> Yea THE PARTITION EDITOR IS BROKEN!
<skyjumper> dunno if i risk sounding stupid here, but couldn't someone with a "we actually care about quality" attitude release an ubuntu based distro?
<magn3ts> idk, like I said, it's been fairly pleasant for me, but I know you know what you're doing... :P
<soreau> How else do I explain that?
<skyjumper> or rather, why hasn't someone done that?
<soreau> You can't do shit for installation if your partition editor never starts
<magn3ts> soreau, haha, I see. lol, dunna man.
<soreau> that's kinda part of the INSTALLATION
<magn3ts> I would have dropped to a tty and then run cfdisk or something
<magn3ts> but that shouldn't be req'd obviously.
<soreau> I filed a bug report, I complained and nothing I do will anyone care
<soreau> So I say natty's a total fubar piece of garbage
<magn3ts> That's too bad. It will probably give ppl a bad impression of Unity.
<soreau> I hope it does because they need to fix their broken ass shit
<charlie-tca> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<magn3ts> I think 11.10 will be better anyway due to some other stuff anyhow. Hopefully the next month or so lends some more polish to natty.
<soreau> They need to just skip 11.04 and concentrate on doing it right for 11.10
 * soreau is not a happy customer
 * magn3ts hopes that more and more of GNOME just gets removed. I know unity doesn't "replace" gnome necessarily, but I hate gnome.
<magn3ts> y
<soreau> So move to kde?
<soreau> Who gives a krap
<magn3ts> I like GTK apps and Unity.
<charlie-tca> You could use classic desktop instead of the unity desktop, too. That is also an option for unity not working right.
<soreau> charlie-tca: It's not an option when no windows will appear at all
<magn3ts> charlie-tca, I haven't had problems with Unity except the usability disaster that is the shortcut and applications panels. showing 5 apps by default and hiding the other 100x100 pixel icons behind another mouse click is beyond me.
<soreau> The only way I can get it sortof working is with startx and of course that is cumbersome and unnecessary
<skyjumper> does anyone know of a general reason for linux desktops' overall low quality?
<skyjumper> i'm seriously not trolling, i want to know
<skyjumper> there are definitely hacker minded people who know they're doing... why aren't they involved in ubuntu/gnome/kde/etc?
<soreau> skyjumper: It's because bug companies like canonical hire young kids that are still in school
<soreau> They get together in some secret group to make an OSS software medley
<soreau> sometimes it works, sometimes it's natty
<dooglus> in 11.04, whenever I copy videos from my camera memory stick, ubuntu locks up and I have to reboot.  when I copy a few photos, it's ok, so I'm guessing it's to do with throughput.  is there some way of copying 'slowly'?
<soreau> skyjumper: So in short, immaturity
<skyjumper> i don't just mean bugs, it's things like the godawful font rendering that was default until like 2 versinos ago
<skyjumper> and how opaque resize is still slow and (without compositing) flickery
<dooglus> skyjumper: I find it's hard to get patches accepted
<soreau> I'm just about done with ubuntu, probably will move to something more professional like fedora
<soreau> skyjumper: Yea and then even when you do have a patch, file a bug, try to find someone to accept, they're like *yawn* we'll put it in next year maybe
<skyjumper> soreau: exactly, it's like nobody actually cares
<soreau> Right, so I'm going to stop caring too
<soreau> Let the OS go to hell and see if I care. Not like I didn't try to help
<skyjumper> i used to think the linux world was a haven of hacker-minded types, but i've heard it described as "computer science school dropouts"
<skyjumper> and i fear that may be more accurate
<dooglus> soreau: I've reported lots of bugs, and almost never do they get any attention
<dooglus> soreau: then 3 years later they get closed for being "too old".  the original problem still exists, of course
<soreau> It's just that they have the wrong people in the wrong places, or simply too much demand and not enough manpower
<soreau> dooglus: Yea I know
<soreau> It's very frustrating
<soreau> and if you're not a dev with some kind of inside access, PFFFT, all bugs > /dev/null
<dooglus> I guess instead of 'cp' I could 'rsync' the videos from the camera card - that has a speed limit option
<skyjumper> is it a culture thing? i tried getting into developing gnome/gtk when it was first growing, and the devs' attitude was "submit patches or go aweay"
<skyjumper> not particularly inviting to people who want to help
<soreau> skyjumper: Well, it depends on the bunch really
<soreau> Some people are a-holes, others are more willing to help
<skyjumper> so the desktop OS choice is between companies who don't care about you, or individual egos who don't care about you
<soreau> skyjumper: Well not all individuals have this ego..
<soreau> But I just hate it when it's like 'Hype hype hype! We need testers, file bugs!' and then you do and they just yawn and do nothing
 * skyjumper wants to know what he should do to make the linux desktop suck less, while he still cares
<soreau> that's like the biggest letdown+slap-in-the-face
<soreau> skyjumper: lol
<soreau> GNU/Linux itself is grand, it's just that some distro's put everything together wrong
<skyjumper> because eventually everyone just conforms to the crowd, my give-a-sh* will run out...
<mateobur> Hello
<mateobur> I'm trying natty narwal
<soreau> skyjumper: If you go upstream to real linux kernel and driver developers, you will find some extremely knowledgeable, very helpful and friendly folks
<mateobur> Unity looks great so far, but how can I run multiple instances of one program?
<skyjumper> soreau: i still suspect it's a more fundamental thing with people who engineer software
<skyjumper> have you used android at all? and ios? and compared the UI?
<soreau> skyjumper: Yea I think the less they know, the more grumpy they are
<soreau> after they figure out how to run a C compiler in their head, it's all right
<skyjumper> there are people at google who don't think hardware accelerating the UI is a valid goal
<skyjumper> blows my mind
<soreau> Why would it be?
<skyjumper> because ios is super smooth
<soreau> Google is google, can't argue with their proprietariness
<skyjumper> and everything else should aim for that level of quality
<soreau> *shrug*
<soreau> I just want natty to get working already
<soreau> Now there's a terminal up but no panels or anything
<magn3ts> skyjumper, Android is hardware acceld now
<magn3ts> and I much prefer the L&F of Gingerbread to iOS.
<skyjumper> magn3ts: bits and pieces. in honeycomb
<soreau> How the fuck are you supposed to make unity panel appear? I don't see unity panel service anywhere
<psusi> mateobur: right click -> open new window?
<skyjumper> it's still nowhere close to the overall smoothness of ios
<charlie-tca> !language | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<soreau> charlie-tca: Seriously? You're not helping
<charlie-tca> neither are you, you have tried to turn this into nothing but a complaint channel, instead of trying to help
<mateobur> psusi, I mean from the launcher
<soreau> ChanServ: Yea well guess what: I'm here to complain!
<ChrisBuchholz> Where do i found the project (and bug tracker) for Natty on launchpad? Gotta report some bug!
<jrib> !bugs | ChrisBuchholz
<psusi> mateobur: so do I?
<ubottu> ChrisBuchholz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<soreau> charlie-tca: The whole reason I came here was to complain
<soreau> I am complaining
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: i see
<mateobur> psusi, right click only shows me the option "keep in launcher"
<soreau> I need some help because this thing is totally broken and wasting my machines uptime
<charlie-tca> this is actually a channel for support, not for personal complaints
<soreau> charlie-tca: It'
<soreau> charlie-tca: It's not personal, it's a complaint about natty
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: thing is, its not really a bug, but more of a way unity behaves that shouldnt be like that
<soreau> scheduled to be next release of ubuntu from what I hear
<psusi> mateobur: hrm... could have sworn it also had an option to open another
<skyjumper> getting yourself fired up via complaints can be a source of motivation...
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: things happening that shouldn't happen are bugs, no :)
<erle-> will there be still a gnome port of ubuntu?
<mateobur> psusi, yes, matrix is changing fast in the alpha version
<mateobur> xD
<soreau> erle-: It's still going to be gnome
<erle-> with gnome by default easy installation
<soreau> it's just minus shell and plus a crappier, faster wm
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: well what should i do then? Unity and notify-osd has a big-time design flaw - i should report it, shouldnt i?
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: go for it
<erle-> soreau, of course what people care about is the shell and nothing else
<ChrisBuchholz> nevermind then, jrib
<mateobur> another think I don't like is when I receive a notification, i.e., an IM message
<jrib> ChrisBuchholz: if you want discussion, then maybe check if there's an appropriate mailing list
<soreau> I'm just so fed up with natty not working. I want the damn thing to work already
<mateobur> the icon blinks only one, so it's easy to miss it
<ChrisBuchholz> trism: i wont be reporting it afterall, since i cant find out where to
<ChrisBuchholz> jrib: i see
<soreau> Can anyone say how to make unity panels appear?
<soreau> got a blank screen here
<trism> ChrisBuchholz: just type: ubuntu-bug notify-osd
<soreau> unity is running with gnome-terminal but there are no panels in site
<soreau> and I don'
<ChrisBuchholz> trism: really? But its not like notify--osd fails or something?
<soreau> and I don't see any unity panel service\
<jrib> soreau: what drivers are you using?
<soreau> jrib: r300g AFAIK
<trism> ChrisBuchholz: I think it is a notify-osd problem, along with compiz (it works on the no-effects desktop)
<jrib> soreau: why "AFAIK"?
<soreau> jrib: AFAIK = as far as I know
<soreau> jrib: Confirmed, radeon with gallium
<ChrisBuchholz> trism: i see
<soreau> drivers work great
<jrib> soreau: I know what it means, but I am not sure why you would say that
<soreau> unity does not
<trism> ChrisBuchholz: but I would go with notify-osd because from previous bug reports, they specifically enabled that behavior, but as you said, it should only be when the fullscreen app workspace has focus
<soreau> jrib: Because originally when I installed natty, my user wasn't part of the video group
<ChrisBuchholz> trism: yes indeed
<jrib> soreau: is he supposed to be?
<soreau> jrib: So even though X log looked great, I didn't have permission for 3D
<soreau> jrib: Yes, otherwise the user can't open /dev/dri/card0
<soreau> jrib: Because it's owned by root video
<soreau> jrib: But now that's fixed and I boot natty, it boots but to a screen with only wallpaper and mouse cursor
<soreau> jrib: Then I go to tty and have to monkey around to get a terminal and working wm up
<jrib> soreau: are these the drivers provided by the Additional Drivers tool?
<soreau> jrib: And after that, unity works but there's no panels in site and with unity --replace, it says something about not finding unity panel service or something
<soreau> jrib: No, it's The Open Source Radeon driver
<soreau> no prop fglrx or anything
<soreau> untainted kernel
<jrib> soreau: for troubleshooting purposes, you might try the other driver
<soreau> jrib: unity worked fine when I first added my user to video
<soreau> jrib: The other driver doesn't support older non-HD cards at all anymore
<soreau> jrib: Last time it did was like 8.10 or so
<jrib> soreau: does Additional drivers offer it?
<soreau> jrib: It *is not* a driver issue
<soreau> No
<jrib> soreau: k
<soreau> I am very well versed on the driver situation
<soreau> I know it's unity (panel) screwing up
<soreau> I just need to know what to do to get this panel to appear
 * soreau goes to complain in a more intelligent channel
<jrib> right, guess I'll go do something more interesting too.
<skyjumper> soreau: where do you find intelligent channels?
<soreau> skyjumper: There's no such thing as an intelligent channel, only channels with intelligent people ;)
<skyjumper> kept secret, i'm sure
<soreau> Ok, let's try an easier one
<soreau> Can someone show the output of 'ps ax|grep unity-panel-service|grep -v grep'?
<soreau> with a working unity (panel) of course
<robin0800> soreau, actually I use unity 2d because tj
<soreau> I see it's in /var/lib/unity but need to know if there's any special args
<zniavre> tj?
<Daekdroom> soreau,  1793 ?        Sl     0:49 /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<soreau> Daekdroom: ok thanks
 * soreau wonders why unity complains that it can't find this
<Daekdroom> Because it's a wreck.
<coz_> hey all
<mateobur> anybody knows how to run more than 1 instance of a program with the launcher in 11.04?
<robin0800> soreau, actually I use unity 2d because compiz does not work well with gallium ati driver
<Daekdroom> robin0800, what? it works well in here.
<soreau> robin0800: bullshit
<soreau> I'm using r300g and it works great
<Daekdroom> I'm using r600g from xorg-edgers and I get gpu lockups on kernel from time to time.
<soreau> I start unity-panel-service and it runs and unity doesn't complain but there's still no panels on my screen
<Daekdroom> and some corruption..
<soreau> Why does this thing hate so bad?
<robin0800> soreau, dosen't sound like it
<soreau> robin0800: He's using r600g
<soreau> It's less mature than r300g
<soreau> and it still should work well for at least compiz/unity
<soreau> very least*
<robin0800> iv'e got r350 and that dose't like compiz
<soreau> robin0800: That's because you're doing it wrong
<soreau> I have the exact same card and it works just fine
<Daekdroom> Can't wait until a decent build of gnome-shell becomes available through PPA or repos..
<soreau> robin0800: If you're at the machine right now, what is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<soreau> Daekdroom: There's going to be a decent build? What's that supposed to mean, somehow they magically made it not suck?
<coz_> :)
<Daekdroom> soreau, by that I mean a build that doesn't make mutter crash every 5 seconds.
<Daekdroom> I liked the interfaced.
<soreau> Daekdroom: Sounds more like less-suckage and less like decent-build
<soreau> or, we-fixed-a-bug-yay!
<hasenj> question, when I try to upgrade with `update-manager -d` the process stops because fetching from ppa's fails
<soreau> robin0800: If you're at the machine right now, what is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<Daekdroom> I'll wait till I can actually test it so I can tell, but Unity's design is a wreckage.
<soreau> Daekdroom: I can't even comment further on how much of a wreck it is because I can't even get it working here to test
<soreau> It worked maybe twice in the past three months
<coz_> hasenj,  are you already on natty or upgrading from maverick?
<soreau> This is the last time I will ever waste a partition on ubuntu pre-release
<hasenj> coz_, upgrading from maverick
<coz_> soreau,  actually this is the best pre release I have seen in some time :)
<coz_> go figure
<Daekdroom> It makes me want to install Fedora and learn to compile things instead of using PPAs
<soreau> coz_: It's a piece of shit, STFU
<robin0800> soreau, OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV350
<coz_> soreau,  well from that you can gather was previous pre releases may have been like :)
<soreau> Daekdroom: Why do you need fedora to learn how to build things?
<soreau> robin0800: Well it's working then, not sure why you'd have any problems with compiz
<Daekdroom> soreau, because there's no alternative. PPAs are too easy and I'm lazy.
<coz_> hasenj,  well I could probably give you a default natty sources.list if you like
<coz_> soreau,  when you used that default sources list I gave you ,, did thing work well afterwards?
<soreau> Daekdroom: I thought fedora was primarily binary distro
<soreau> coz_: Hell no
<soreau> Complete fubardom
<coz_> soreau,  oh!!!
<popey> mateobur: middle click
<popey> 19:03:32 < mateobur> anybody knows how to run more than 1 instance of a program with the launcher in 11.04?
<Daekdroom> soreau, I'm talking about grabbing specific bleeding edge versions
<mateobur> popey, oooh! cool!
<robin0800> so compiz or gallium show tears in the video render Ive raised a bug
<hasenj> coz_, I think that will confuse me, I think I could disable ppas but it's a chore, I was wondering if this behavior was expected or not because I don't remember encountering it when upgrading to maverick
<Daekdroom> hasenj, not expected, I believe
<soreau> Daekdroom: Well they have stuff in fedora similar..
<Daekdroom> soreau, do they?
<soreau> but ppa's do make it pretty easy
<popey> PPAs are usually disabled on upgrades
<coz_> hasenj, ` well I havent had a chance to upgrade from maverick with this since months ago
<popey> all 3rd party repos are
<soreau> Daekdroom: The only thing is, you have to rely on the ppa maintainer to update
<robin0800> soreau,  compiz or gallium show tears in the video render Ive raised a bug
<soreau> robin0800: In what video?
<hasenj> it did say it will disable third party sources ..
<coz_> hasenj,  if you want the easy way to disable ,,, if they havent been which they should have been..you can go to system/administrations.software sources ,,,second tab and simply untick the PPA's in the list
<hasenj> coz_, yea, this is what I'm doing right now
<soreau> Daekdroom: Yea, you'd have to ask in a fedora channel but I think they have ways to run the latest dev codes, esp for gfx drivers and such
<robin0800> soreau, all desktop folders web pages
<soreau> robin0800: How are desktop folders and webpages videos
<soreau> Well I'll be damned
<hasenj> oh boy I have tons of ppas installed
<soreau> I started compiz instead of unity, now unity panels appear
<soreau> wtf
<robin0800> soreau, well the render then
<soreau> robin0800: You're not being very clear
<soreau> Or my reading is vague
<soreau> can't tell which
<soreau> maybe my conprehension is off, I need a joint and a hearing aid
<soreau> Yep, somethings wrong with the conprehension
<soreau> I'ts misspelled ;)
<robin0800> soreau, let me try to explain Im using xchat and have tabs for the channels if I switch the output of one channel gets mixed with another
<soreau> Sounds like damage issues
<robin0800> soreau, obvisly its not realy mixed but until I drag a mouse over it it is not right
<soreau> I swear this is the most ridiculous thing ever
<soreau> I get unity panel running and now, it wont let me type in the damn thing
<soreau> It worked one time and that was it
<soreau> I typed gconf-editor and pressed enter, so it decided to start not gconf-editor but ubuntu fucking software center
<robin0800> soreau, in the early days I could disable the gallium driver then it was ok
<soreau> Then that's the end of it, no way to type anything in the unity box anymore
<ChrisBuchholz> trism: its out and about now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/737047
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 737047 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "notify-osd doesn't notify if an fullscreen app is open on any workspace" [Undecided,New]
<soreau> robin0800: You want to figure out which component it is and file a bug against it
<soreau> robin0800: gallium is here to stay so it definitely should be fixed
<mateobur> is it possible to configure the icons in the launch bar to flash until I attend the event?
<robin0800> soreau,  its the gallium driver I have filed a bug
<soreau> robin0800: good
<soreau> Will save me one less report to write
<hasenj> I disabled all third party sources, now it says something about an unresolvable problem that maybe caused by held packages
<hasenj> did I disable too many sources? :P
<trism> ChrisBuchholz: looks good
<hasenj> is there a way to upgrade from the command line directly?
<ChrisBuchholz> trism: yes
<h00k> ubottu: tell soreau about language
<ubottu> soreau, please see my private message
<soreau> h00k: Oh, can it.
<soreau> Yes, it's a pun on canonical
<h00k> soreau: Also, please mind the !attitude, and check the !codeofconduct as well
<h00k> !attitude | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<h00k> !codeofconduct | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<soreau> h00k: What. Ever.
 * soreau guesses this is the kiddie-pool channel
<hasenj> ok, so the upgrade fails, and one of the reasons listed for failure is "upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu"
<hasenj> that's .. weird
<hasenj> is there some setting preventing the upgrade to a pre-release version?
<coz_> hasenj,  would you like me to upload the default sources.list?
<hasenj> coz_, ok, I'd like to try that
<coz_> ok hold on
<coz_> hasenj,     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/sources.txt
<coz_> I beleve that is current
<hasenj> alright, thanks
<KB1JWQ> Building a template for natty so it runs in ProxMox/OpenVZ, what fun.
<hasenj> still getting the same error even with this sources file
<hasenj> should I rename sources.list.d/ to something else?
<coz_> hasenj,  mmm
<hasenj> renaming the sources.list.d made it even worse
<coz_> hasenj,  I dont so ,, did you delete or back up your sources.list and then replace it with the natty one?
<hasenj> yea yea :)
<coz_> mmm
<hasenj> /etc/apt/sources.list right?
<coz_> yep
<hasenj> I've messed with some packages, like I removed network-manager
<hasenj> could that be a reason?
<coz_> hasenj, oooo
<coz_> hasenj,  why did you do that?
<hasenj> cuz, I wanted the new indicator-based version
<coz_> hasenj,  use the old sources.list...  then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if it works
<hasenj> yea I tried that already, it works
<coz_> hasenj,  oh
<hasenj> I'm downloading the alternative cd
<hasenj> to try to upgrade from there
<HelloWorld> Does anyone have a recommendation for a dev suite?  I used to be corporate and had MSDN & Visual Studio forced upon me, but I'm going freelance and have in mind to switch to Eclipse, esp. since most of my dev will be in R.  Are MSDN & Eclipse still considered state-of-the-art??  What do you all use for dev?
<hasenj> now trying cdromupgrade
<hasenj> aha
<hasenj> Can't install 'ubuntu-desktop'
<hasenj> It was impossible to install a required package. Please report this as a bug.
<hasenj> well, I'll install ubuntu-desktop and see if that fixes it
<hasenj> now it says "Can not mark 'ubuntu-desktop' for upgrade"
<hasenj> ah, dist-upgrade ..
<hasenj> cdromupgrade still failed
<hasenj> but the normal upgrade seems to be working :D
<KB1JWQ> HelloWorld: Depends what I'm coding in.  Eclipse is okay, but the bulk of my stuff gets done in vim.
<HelloWorld> tx.  I don't know vim.  I'll take a peek
<kim0> Hi guys, is there some known problem with flash sound being metallic
<awsoonn> hi all, is this the right place to talk about natty bugs?
<yofel> talk yes, report no
<awsoonn> I've been out of the loop for a bit more than a year, so I'm a bit rusty on where everything is :P
<yofel> kim0: I think I've heard what you mean too, no idea where that comes from
<yofel> awsoonn: welcome back then :)
<awsoonn> well, if naatty daily doesn't install in virtual box, should it be reported?
<awsoonn> or shall I assume a dev has it under control
<yofel> where does it fail?
<awsoonn> ext4 fs creation in LVM
<awsoonn> defaults
<yofel> wouldn't hurt to report it, but I personally don't know against what
<awsoonn> that's a bug in lvm or ext4, so 'linux' would be a good start eh?
<yofel> if it's ext4 yeah,  or since it failed during install debian-installer would be a choice too. But the report would probably be useless without an actual error message
<awsoonn> I'll try to narrow it down a bit, thanks!
<robin0800_> awsoonn, dailies often brake I just wait until tomorrow for the next one
<awsoonn> I suppose reporting aganst a3 would be more usefull huh?
<awsoonn> I should have known
<robin0800_> awsoonn, you could always use alpha3 though there are a lot of updates already for it
<kim0> yofel: yeah, doesn't happen on youtube but almost everywhere else
<awsoonn> is it a good idea to update alpha3 after installing it?
<Jordan_U> awsoonn: Yes.
<awsoonn> k :) thanks
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<MaximLevitsky> Unity? I have few usability questions about it
<MaximLevitsky> How do a launch an application?
<MaximLevitsky> Ok, not that I don't know, but that seem to be buried deep
<dasen> click the upper left icon and type the name of the application, if everything goes fine the app shows up
<dasen> or click on the icon applications further below the dock
<MaximLevitsky> OK, I don't want to type the app name
<MaximLevitsky> I can type it in terminal as well
<dasen> you can then use the application icon down on the dock
<MaximLevitsky> I know....
<dasen> I know, I also miss a "start" button, maybe the devs will listen to users about it
<dasen> or someone codes a plugin to do that
<MaximLevitsky> Aplications -> see more results -> see android type huge pile of apps...
<dasen> yeah :))
<dasen> that would be sweet
<dasen> are u running natty?
<MaximLevitsky> The menu next to seartch appear not to work
<MaximLevitsky> Yep
<dasen> me too
<dasen> I love it
<dasen> a few bugs, but I'm okay with that
<dasen> well, I gotta go
<MaximLevitsky> I actually have very positive attitude to unity
<dasen> by guys
<dasen> me too
<MaximLevitsky> I just can't convince myself I can stand it :-(
<dasen> I think it might be a nice interface for linux
<dasen> aha
<dasen> well, I gotta go
<MaximLevitsky> Also global menu (hate it with passion) doesn't work
<dasen> get some sleep
<MaximLevitsky> dasen: Bye!
<dasen> yeah, global menu sucks  a bit
<dasen> but what would you do with all that space on the top bar?
<MaximLevitsky> And why apps start in fullscreen... grrr
<dasen> free space I mean
<dasen> ehe
<dasen> I think they want to remove window-management from the equation
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-18
<MaximLevitsky> Don't know, but I can't convince myself
<MaximLevitsky> Its just like  PA volume control
<MaximLevitsky> Sure its nice, sure I use PA
<MaximLevitsky> But nowI end up using alsamixer quite a lot
<dasen> whats PA?
<MaximLevitsky> Now I feel that using terminal is easier that unity
<MaximLevitsky> PulseAudio
<dasen> aha
<dasen> :)
<dasen> ah
<dasen> why is it hard to use?
<dasen> you can configure sound preferences from the icon on the top bar
<MaximLevitsky> Because PA volume control hides many mixer lements
<dasen> ohhh..
<dasen> really, I didn't know that
<MaximLevitsky> So life isn't pefect, sometimes I need to adjust them/verify them
<dasen> why don't you join ayatana mailling list and voice your complains?
<dasen> complaints
<MaximLevitsky> will do soon, but meanwhile, I won't bother you :-). really thanks for listening to me
<cyphase> what software is installed if you check "Install this third-party software" in ubiquity?
<Daekdroom> cyphase, MP3 codec, I believe.
<dasen> no prob :)
<dasen> bye guys,. gonna sleep
<cyphase> Daekdroom, but the description also mentions flash, other media, and some wifi cards
<cyphase> Daekdroom, is that just theoretical?
<Daekdroom> cyphase, if the description mentions that, I believe it installs it as well.
<Daekdroom> The last time I looked at ubiquity was a month or two ago
<cyphase> but you dont know specifically what it does..
<cyphase> ah, found some info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22285/clarification-of-the-third-party-software-options-during-system-installation
<xAndromeda> ok it worked!
<xAndromeda> thxx all :D
<dlynch> Is anyone here a python module debugging guru? I'm getting 100% CPU usage when importing the module kaa.metadata. This started happening with 10.10. I don't know how to isolate the problem, because when I test it using trivial code, I cannot reproduce it. But in a complex program, the bug happens every time. Running strace reveals errors but I have no idea how to interpret it's output!
<jbicha> I'm having problems with virtualbox-ose and the 38-7 kernel
<MaximLevitsky> anybody else just did a update?
<MaximLevitsky> I seem to lost ability to change desktop themes, see an default ugly gtl theme
<jbicha> MaximLevitsky: are you using the gnome3 ppa?
<seiuno> any ideas on this message:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1678570&highlight=fixing+recursive+fault+reboot+needed
<MaximLevitsky> jbicha: no, just alpha3
<MaximLevitsky> then I used update manager
<Awsoonn> It seems that natty install takes longer than 10.10, do others see the same deal?
<DanaG> (gtk-update-icon-cache:11424): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory
<DanaG> I get that spewed all over the place.
<DanaG> And true enough, that file is missing.
<litropy> Where do I find tutorials for Nux?
<alteregod> i dope beta1 is cumming
<alteregod> natty dread or something
<bazhang> !11.04 > alteregod
<ubottu> alteregod, please see my private message
<alteregod> well as long as it uses 2.6.38 its ok, i dont use a desktop environment
<bazhang> !info linux | alteregod
<ubottu> alteregod: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.7.21 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<dv-> how am I supposed to close just one firefox window now?
<dv-> ctrl-w closes 1 tab, ctrl-q closes all windows
<litropy> I have downloaded all the files at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/trunk/files/head:/examples/ and am now trying to compile. Any ideas?
<hasenj> after upgrading to natty, is there a way to update all my ppas to use natty instead of maverick?
<geser> you have to check if your used PPAs have packages for natty already
<ChrisBuchholz> Hello guys. I want to know; how do i decide if a maximized window should fill out all horizontal space, or should be shown side by side with the Unity Dock? Sometimes maximized windows doesnt hide Dock, other times it does, and i cant find out how do "toggle" it to change?
<Mkaysi> "Listen to music" in Unity opens Firefox ?
<j0llyr0tten> i upgraded to natty and wifi broke
<gil> morning - is anyone here using the gnome 3 team ppa with natty?
<nlsthzn> Pet Peeve question... when I click the Ubuntu logo my "Listen to Music" icon is a white sheet and not the banshee icon... how can I fix this?
<nit-wit> nlsthzn, right click icon the properties then click on the icon in the next screen it will take you to home
<nlsthzn> nit-wit: sorry... I didn't follow that clearly? Also, I see now clicking on the link opens FF and not Banshee, lol...
<nlsthzn> nit-wit: never mind... set defaul application for multi media to banshee... all solved :) thx for the assistance
<ebischoff> Hello everyone. A small note to inform that kmix process (sound mixer) was eating 92% cpu here today on natty. I don't know whether it's reproduceable or not yet
<HyperHoRse> can you install ubuntu 11.04 onto a  usb easily?
<bazhang> unetbootin HyperHoRse
<rr0hit> bazhang: he is not here yet
<bullgard4> What part of Grub_2 writes this message just after pressing the computer's power switch: "GNU GRUB version 1.98-1ubuntu9; Minimal BASH-like editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions. grub> -"?
<bazhang> rr0hit, au contraire, he quit already
<rr0hit> oh
<rr0hit> Does evey one have a "Listen to Music" item in the menu that appears on clicking ubuntu symbol on top left, clicking which opens a firefox window?
<kim0> hey guys, just a note, I was getting distorted metallic flash sound .. I think this was the memcpy flash bug. The flashplugin64_installer pkg has pushed a memcpy-revert.so that should hopefully fix that problem
<weboide> Is nvidia-current 270.30 supposed to depends on xorg-video-abi-9, not 10 since xserver-xorg-core now provides xorg-video-abi-10? GDM won't load.
<weboide> It looks like it should be bumped to depend on xorg-video-abi-10.
<gnomefreak> anyone else having issues booting with last 2 kernels?
<weboide> gnomefreak: what sort of issues?
<gnomefreak> cant boot. moniter goes into sleep mode(for lack of better word) during plymouth
<gnomefreak> i had to hit ctrl+alt+F# than atl+ctrl+F7
<weboide> mine won't load gdm, so certainly a different issue =/
<gnomefreak> i dont get that far unless i do the above. all 3 of my kernel do it
<weboide> gnomefreak: have you tried nomodeset, noapic, etc?
<gnomefreak> no not yet
<gnomefreak> i cant seem to add indicator-weather to upper panel anymore. any ideas
<gnomefreak> also if any ideas on why my dock wont retract off screen when not in use
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<alket> Is Natty quite stable , I mean does it have major bugs ?
<weboide> nvidia drivers seem broken right now
<gnomefreak> my new printer is not found on natty and its an HP it should work pretty much out of box
<gnomefreak> same with flgrx and some intel issues
<yofel> weboide: they're being rebuilt
<weboide> yofel: neat :)
<gnomefreak> alket: there are a fair amount of design bugs atm
<gnomefreak> and if i cant fingure the printer issue oiut it will have printer bugs
<weboide> yofel: is this going to be  270.30-0ubuntu2
<weboide> yofel: I meant 0ubuntu3 ?
<yofel> ubuntu2 is ok, the driver should be held back currently
<weboide> yofel: ubuntu2 has been built against xorg-dev .99, so it points to xorg-video-abi-9 instead of -10
<weboide> yofel: and xserver-xorg-core now provides xorg-video-abi-10
<yofel> hm, ubuntu1 depends on abi-9 here, ubuntu2 isn't built yet
<weboide> yofel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/i386/nvidia-current/270.30-0ubuntu2
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 270 in Baz (deprecated) ""baz export" panics with bazaar_1.3~200503302138" [Medium,Fix released]
<weboide> yofel: ahhh I see, i386 is broken, amd64  is fine
<gnomefreak> is there anyway to force natty to find/see/recognize my printer. if not any idea on how to obtain the URI for it?
<gnomefreak> win 22
<syn3rgy>  Worried about Wayland replacing the x stack. I admin some computer at work and already hear enough moaning about ie MS Office blah blah. Our machines are all using GLX 460 graphic cards.
<syn3rgy>  We do a lot of Blender work on 1080p screens. Has Nvidia decided to work with Wayland?
<IdleOne> wayland is not being used in Ubuntu, yet
<IdleOne> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-qa/2011-March/001484.html
<IdleOne> if you would like to help with testing and making sure nvidia works in natty for you ^^
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: any idea on how to make the dock leave the screen so it doesnt block my view? other than resizing window
<syn3rgy> IdleOne I was thinking bout in 11.04. I have the alpha in a VM it more or looks the same as 10.10.
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: nope sorry, I haven't been running natty in a couple months.
<yofel> syn3rgy: the last nvidia statement on wayland I heard of (on phoronix) was that they have no intention of supporting wayland anytime soon (for years probably)
<yofel> so I hope we'll live in an X/Wayland mixed env for a long time
<syn3rgy> yofel yeah I am in that # too. Seems that Ubuntu is thinking about the Mobile sector. Example Android does not use X.
<syn3rgy> So in short, if you upgrade to Natty you will not be able to get the fullest out of your Nvidia card or ATI. Just Intel and that is fine with Sandy Bridge.
<yofel> hm? I'm running natty with nvidia fine here
<yofel> except today would be a bad idea to upgrade
<yofel> as xserver 1.10 final is just being uploaded
<syn3rgy> yofel what drivers are you using?
<yofel> nvidia 270.29
<weboide> I updated right at the worst moment... :( I fell into that black hole
<syn3rgy> yofel now that is good news. Are you using xswat?
<syn3rgy> weboide I have done that many times. lol
<weboide> syn3rgy: natty nvidia 270.30 drivers are broken right now for i386
<syn3rgy> weboide had to do quite a lot dist-upgrades or just force
<yofel> syn3rgy: I am, but 270.30 was uploaded to the archive too today, so hopefully tomorrow should be good to upgrade
<syn3rgy> weboide yeah and they really wont work at all with VMware 3D and have problems with flash.
<weboide> syn3rgy: dependencies are broken, so you'll end up with nvidia-current not installable, if you are using i386.
<syn3rgy> weboide ouch.
<syn3rgy> weboide I really love ppa-purge if you like living on the cutting edge. Will safely remove xswat and revert any other junk you might have tested.
<syn3rgy> OK lets take this from square one: My mother upgrades 10.10 to 11.04 with your Nvidia system. Will I get a moaning phone call from her?
<yofel> If you use update-manager I don't think it will even let you upgrade today
<syn3rgy> I mean when it is released.
<yofel> well, shouldn't be the case
<patdk-wk> how could anyone know that currently?
<weboide> that happened to me, now i'm wondering what apt-get did :(
<patdk-wk> it's still in alpha, not beta or even rc's yet
<syn3rgy> patdk-wk well if Natty lets you use Unity with xorg that wont be a problem.
<yofel> weboide: /var/log/apt/history.log should tell you
<yofel> syn3rgy: we will still use X as default, wayland is there, but only for experiments
<syn3rgy> yofel then all is rainbows and pink ponies :D
<patdk-wk> and on uprgade, unity won't take over, but I'm not sure on that
<patdk-wk> shouldn't it still default to gnome?
<yofel> it should default to the last used session, but If they renamed the session name I don't know what gdm will do
<mikebeecham> Is 11.04 usable for day to day use yet?
<weboide> yofel: looks like I stayed with 270.29, but got xorg 1.10.0-0ubuntu1, so ABI issue maybe...
<mikebeecham> or are things still likely to break?
<yofel> weboide: er... that combination won't even install here
<weboide> yofel: do you have i386?
<yofel> amd64
<jrr> mikebeecham: I updated a couple of my machines a couple days ago to then-latest natty and had no issues
<jrr> previously (a couple months ago) was another story
<weboide> yofel: that's why, dependencies are good for amd64, but not for i386
<yofel> oh wait, I got 270.30 with rc2, eeek
<yofel> better not reboot...
<patdk-wk> hehe
 * patdk-wk updates just to see what happens :)
<weboide> yofel: well you should be good, since you must have xorg 1.10 as well, no?
<syn3rgy> Oh by the way I compiled Gnome to work with multiseat. This is really cool, I have 1 computer with 3 users using their own desktops on i at the same time. Had to patch GDM and consolekit.
<yofel> weboide: no, as I said, I have rc2 (which provides abi-9) and 270.30 drops support for -9
<yofel> they were discussing in #ubuntu-x that the abi handling of the nvidia packages isn't great
<weboide> yofel: ah sorry, I see. =/
<patdk-wk> damn it's been awhile, 626 upgraded packages
<patdk-wk> but there are missing ones here for amd64
<weboide> I should probably file a bug for nvidia-current i386 then, so that it gets rebuilt
 * gnomefreak doesnt use 64bit on my amd
<gnomefreak> weboide: it is being done IIRC
<yofel> weboide: just ping tjaalton in #ubuntu-x if it's still broken in a few hours
<weboide> alright
 * patdk-wk wonders when we will get 3d vmware drivers
<genii-around> yofel: My dist-upgrade about an hour ago messed everything up again and it was groaning again about an xorg abi-9 package. Had to manually apt-get source nvidia-current and run everything, etc
<weboide> genii-around: do you have i386?
<yofel> genii-around: yeah, I'm doing that too right now
<gnomefreak> genii-around: X packages are held back due to nvidia,ati non-free drivers
<genii-around> weboide: No
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrade should remove X packages
<weboide> genii-around: okay
<weboide> I rebuilt nvidia-current manually, but didn't help..
<weboide> I guess I'll just wait for official builds
<syn3rgy> patdk-wk I had to revert my xswat to get VMware to work with 3D in 10.10. VMware told me that they might have it worked out in a few months.
<gnomefreak> i would think that they are on the PPAs however i wouldnt try it just incase
<gnomefreak> yofel: did we drop CUPS for the lpd(or whatever they are called)
<dneary> Hi
<dneary> I fucked up
<gnomefreak> dneary: hi
<dneary> gnomefreak, Howya
<yofel> gnomefreak: if we did then I didn't notice
<syn3rgy> Does Viralbox work with the newer 3D drivers ?
<gnomefreak> dneary: please watch your language
<dneary> gnomefreak, But I really did :)
<dneary> I was using a GNOME 2 session with auto-login on Natty
<dneary> And now GNOME 2 packages have disappeared
<dneary> So when I boot, I auto-boot into an empty screen
<dneary> And I don't know how to disable the "auto-login" option for gdm
<gnomefreak> yofel: i thought we did in Lucid but cant recall. i hate that i can only use one window do set up printer either its a network printer or i need the URI for the printer. i remember it being alot easier, even auto detecting printers
<gnomefreak> dneary: in classic desktop or unity?
<dneary> I didn't realise the f word was considered off limits here
<dneary> gnomefreak, Classic
<syn3rgy> ... my gut feeling about this is that I don't like where Canonical is going with this.
<dneary> I guess it was an update yesterday or the day before?
<gnomefreak> dneary: you should see login screen in System->admin>login screen
<yofel> gnomefreak: hm, I only have a HP network printer, and hplip-gui finds that fine
<dneary> I've been dist-upgrading every 2-3 days
<gnomefreak> unlock it and set it in there
<dneary> gnomefreak, I see literally an empty screen (Saturn background)
<dneary> Nautilus is still there, but gnome-panel's gone
<gnomefreak> yofel: thanks ill try to isntall it
<dneary> No longer installed
<gnomefreak> dneary: can you open a terminal or get into a TTY?
<dneary> And metacity doesn't appear to be starting
<dneary> I'm on pty1
<dneary> Ah.
<gnomefreak> dneary: than you have more than 1 problem. it sounds like packages were removed upon upgrae that should not have been
<dneary> Got Metacity running now :) and have a gnome-terminal over Jupiter's big red spot
<gnomefreak> sounds like compiz crashes but could be a number of different things
<dneary> But I started it manually
<genii-around> yofel: I had to go make the nvidia-current/xorg nvidia-current/tls nvidia-current/vdpau dirs in /usr/lib and /usr/lib32  before it successfully made. Also it didn't like some glx file that wasn't a symlink
<gnomefreak> than compiz is best bet
<dneary> gnomefreak, I doubt compiz was the window manager
<gnomefreak> dneary: it is by default
<yofel> genii-around: sounds like multiarch mess :S
<gnomefreak> or its both by default
<dneary> But as I said when I joined, I'm not "by default" - I was using the gnome classic
<dneary> In fact, I wanted to use gnome-shell, but getting that working was a bit of a hassle
<dneary> But that's another story
<genii-around> yofel: It says at start that it couldn't execute the preinstall script. Likely in there is the issue
<gnomefreak> yofel: i remeber that package now. i filed a bug on it since it was only QT asked for a gtk build
<gnomefreak> yofel: do you know of a GTK alternative?
<yofel> no
<dneary> It seemed like there was a "cleaning out" of some legacy stuff over the weekend
<dneary> Is that not correct?
<dneary> I think the easy solution would be to just wipe my gdm preferences - are they in /etc/Xorg or ~?
<dneary> sorry - /etc/X11
<gnomefreak> oh crap i just lost everything all panels,docks open apps other than terminal
<gnomefreak> i guess ill be back
<dneary> gnomefreak, See? :)
<dneary> gnomefreak, Guess it isn't just me
<yofel> hm, odd, nvidia-current failed to build in pbuilder, but built fine when running dpkg-buildpackage by hand o.O
<patdk-wk> dependency missing from the build config?
<patdk-wk> can't imagine that is the case, but
<yofel> well, it failed due to missing execstack, but that was installed
<nicofs_> After upgrading / dist-upgrading today, my Xorg (Xubuntu) doesn't start properly - all i get is a blank screen after boot. login on tty1 is possible, gdm is running, trying to start Xorg results in "no screens found".
<nicofs_> (sorry, my internet just died)
<yofel> and running dpkg-buildpackage by hand in pbuilder finished fine
<genii-around> nicofs_: nvidia card?
<nicofs_> genii-around, yes
<yofel> nicofs_: you didn't apply a partial upgrade, did you?
<weboide> nicofs_: i386?
<mateobur> hello
<mateobur> I would like to configure my launcher, but I don't see any option to do this
<nicofs> yofel, apt-get upgrade & apt-get dist-upgrade
<weboide> nicofs: you might have fell in the same black hole I fell into...
<nicofs> weboide, 64bit
<weboide> nicofs: ahhh maybe not
<yofel> nicofs: did you reboot? if you have nvidia 270.30 installe together with xserver 1.10 rc2 you'll need to add ignoreABI in xorg.conf
<charlie-tca> wOw! 64bit desktop is installing today
<nicofs> yofel, it started after rebooting... where do i put that in xorg.conf?
<weboide> yofel: I guess I'll try that ignoreABI, that might help
<yofel> nicofs: should look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/582126/
<weboide> yofel: or my problem is reverse, I've got 270.29 with xserver 1.10 final I think
<yofel> except the brightness option, that's just my system
<nicofs> where is xorg.conf?
<yofel> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nicofs> just found it
 * yofel removes open source drivers...
<syn3rgy> Is coolbits working again on the 270.29 for Nvidia?
<nicofs> yofel, i don't have the server section part...
<yofel> nicofs: the serverFlags section isn't there usually, add it
<bjsnider> yofel, .30 should work with xserver 1.10 rc2
<yofel> bjsnider: IIRC aaron said they dropped support for rc2, maybe I just heard wrong
<yofel> since rc2 was pretty short-lived
<weboide> does the other way around work ? 270.30 with 1.10 final? =/
<bjsnider> rc2 is an older version, so it should work
<weboide> 270.29 I meant.
<bjsnider> no
<weboide> darn it :'(
<bjsnider> well, i don't think you have to curse about it
<weboide> sorry, I'm just in that hole, waiting for nvidia-current to rebuild, if it will.
<nicofs> ahhh... back in business... Xorg -configure resolved the problem...
<genii-around> Hm. Mine is 270.30
<bjsnider> weboide, i think it did build
<yofel> ah, ubuntu2 was still broken, ubuntu3 should work
 * yofel reboots
<weboide> bjsnider: nvidia-current 270.30-0ubuntu2 in i386   is broken, I need to wait for ubuntu3
<bjsnider> i think it's done
<weboide> oh
<weboide> bjsnider: I dont see: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers
<weboide> bjsnider: oh sorry, latest upload I see
<weboide> bjsnider: yay it's building :)))) thanks
<patdk-wk> hmm, well this updated ok
<patdk-wk> but everything is crashing like nuts
<bjsnider> it builds very quickly because all of the dhared libs and the kernel module are pre-built by nvidia. so it finishes in a couple of minutes
<patdk-wk> even the crash report program is crashing :)
<weboide> but publishing takes long sometimes
<robotti^> ´/n
<bjsnider> weboide, you can download the package and manually upgrade it if you want, before it's published
<weboide> bjsnider: i386 is built and ready, looks like :)
 * weboide is off to try that new package
<nicofs> Ok. What happend: a recent upgrade made the proprietary nvidia drivers disappear that previously controlled my 2 displays. with a new xorg.conf i can get the gui running - without panel. that looks for the 2 displays controlled by the nvidia driver that are not there anymore...
<Omega> What version of firefox is currently shipped with natty?
<bazhang> !find firefox
<ubottu> Found: firefox, firefox-branding, firefox-dbg, firefox-dev, firefox-globalmenu, firefox-gnome-support, firefox-gnome-support-dbg, firefox-kde-support, firefox-mozsymbols, kubuntu-firefox-installer (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firefox&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<bazhang> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0~rc1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 13783 kB, installed size 28680 kB
<bazhang> Omega, ^
<Omega> Thanks.
<gnomefreak> who was it that had an issue with gnome/compiz that i spoke to before i left
<gnomefreak> yay fixed printer :)
<weboide> gnomefreak: was it dneary ?
<gnomefreak> weboide: ah yes it was thanks
<dneary> weboide, Yes
<dneary> weboide, Seems like it's partially resolves
<gnomefreak> dneary: the reason my panels dissaappeared was due to compiz crash
<dneary> I reinstalled gnome-panel
<gnomefreak> it has been a probem for a while
 * weboide is sad, new nvidia-current build does not help :( gdm won't start
<dneary> created a new test user to ensure that gdm + unity was worning OK
<dneary> A bunch of stuff is still crashing during the Unity session launch (gconf stuff, the Me menu)
<dneary> And in the GDM screen, I'm still not seeing the session chooser
<dneary> (the menus at the bottom of the screen)
<dneary> So things are still pretty messed up
<dneary> But hopefully I can still get some work done this afternoon
<dneary> Ah. /me sees the menus appear when you click the user
<dneary> Let's see how this looks
<dneary> Icons on desktop, panels top & bottom... check!
<kubu2> new xorg-core wants to remove xorg-video-radeon? is this just a pkg dep or there is soemthing new in the driver?
<dneary> Me menu... nope :(
<dneary> Will live with it
<dneary> Thanks for the help
<kubu2> if none then it's safe to force install
<nicofs> Is there any config file for the xfce4-panel? my panel tries to start on a display that doesn't exist anymore and hence crashes...
<coz_>  hey all
 * weboide found out that apt-get actually removed xorg-server package, that's why GDM wouldn't start! =X
<alex_mayorga> Can I get some sets of eyes on bug 727365 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727365 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "icedtea-plugin crashes on firefox-4.0 and chromium" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727365
<alex_mayorga> How can I debug? I'm getting that one almost every 15 minutes :(
<gnomefreak> what is the command to use apport to file a bug on a crash in /var/crash? its not "apport"
<yofel> apport-bug/ubuntu-bug/apport-cli /var/crash/<crashfile>
<yofel> or just open /var/crash in your file manager and open it
<gnomefreak> yofel: thanks
<gnomefreak> can i run more than one apport at a time?
<gnomefreak> apport crashed while trying to report a crash
<gnomefreak> yofel: apport-bug/ubuntu-bug/apport-cli /var/crash/<crashfile>   does not work. let me try a few more things but so far i get no such file
<yofel> erm, only use 1 of the first 3 commands
 * yofel should have used | not /
<gnomefreak> bash: apport-bug/ubuntu-bug/apport-cli: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> oh
<yofel> sorry
<gnomefreak> and apport crashes in CLi too
<gnomefreak> yep no matter what i do apport is crashing all over the place
<gnomefreak> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/582157/
<gnomefreak> yofel: would ubuntu-bug compiz collect the info from that file if i dont use the file path?
 * yofel doesn't get how http://paste.ubuntu.com/582158/ can NOT return a number
<yofel> gnomefreak: which apport version?
<gnomefreak> yofel: 1.19-0ubuntu3
<yofel> hm, same here...
<gnomefreak> when using apport-cli or file manager are the only ones that generate a report in /var/crash the other 2 did not generate a report
 * gnomefreak has an idea 
 * genii-around examines the lightbulb over gnomefreak's head but gets no clues
<gnomefreak> :) using ubuntu-bug package than attaching /var/crash/file.. to bug seems to have worked
<gnomefreak> well now i wait for it to attach
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke while i wait
<yofel> gnomefreak: give me the bug # once it's uploaded, I would like to see if I can crash apport here too
<gnomefreak> yofel: bug 737667
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 737667 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz keeps crashing in Unity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737667
<gnomefreak> yofel: that is the compiz bug. not sure how much time for apport bug but i will at least start on it
<yofel> doesn't crash apport here...
<gnomefreak> ok im attaching the files to the bug report. it is a very short report but i can add info at another time
<vivid> ui freeze in a week....scary
<ellar> hello, where do i find xorg-video-abi-9, linked by the amd and nivida packages?
<dan2> hey guys, I'm getting GL artifacts all over the screen in kubuntu natty, but it doesn't come all the time
<dan2> in fact it comes after quite a period of use
<dan2> restarting X does not appear to alleviate the situation
<alex_mayorga> What else should I provide on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/727365 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 727365 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "icedtea-plugin crashes on firefox-4.0 and chromium" [Undecided,New]
<Daekdroom> indicator-soundmenu is again resetting volume to 0 when opening rhythmbox =/
<weboide> alex_mayorga: bug 727190 does not seem to a valid bug report
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 727190 could not be found
<alex_mayorga> weboide: mind to explain why?
<weboide> alex_mayorga: is it a launchpad bug? it does not link anywhere
<alex_mayorga> weboide: never mind, it's valid but is marked private
<weboide> alex_mayorga: Ok, that's why
<alex_mayorga> anything I can do about that?
<tsimpson> not unless you were the original reporter
<alex_mayorga> tsimpson: I am
<tsimpson> then there will be a button on the top right of the page to make it public
<tsimpson> near the text "This report is private"
<yofel> it's a crash, I'll review it
<alex_mayorga> tsimpson: thanks, I've changed that
<alex_mayorga> bug 727190 should be visible now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727190 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727190
<yofel> nvm then
<tsimpson> alex_mayorga: are you certain there is no private information in the report?
<alex_mayorga> hopefully my Swiss bank accounts aren't there :D
<tsimpson> passwords, history, form content etc
<alex_mayorga> tsimpson: I don't do anything private in a computer anymore
<alex_mayorga> believing things you do on computers is private is foolish IMHO
<alex_mayorga> yofel: anything interesting?
<alex_mayorga> the bugger also crashes firefox-4.0 but chromium seems to be more resilient
<yofel> alex_mayorga: only did a quick check, didn't see anything there
<alex_mayorga> I'd say is not the browsers fault, icedtea must be doing something fishy
<alex_mayorga> it does take down both firefox-4 and chromium 10 :(
<alex_mayorga> and annoys the heck out of me :)
<alex_mayorga> yofel: do you know how to upstream chromium buggers?
<yofel> nope
<yofel> ask in #ubuntu-bugs, maybe the others know
<Guest24843> Has X or something like it broken after latest updates?
<Guest24843> Has X or something like it broken after latest updates?
<Guest24843> I can only access to tty (?) with recovery mode.
<yofel> well, nvidia was broken for a few hours, X itself was also updated so updates might have broken your system, yes
<Guest24843> I have nvidia
<Guest24843> So it's fixed now and I can upgrade with recovery mode?
<alex_mayorga> yofel: do you know if removing noaccel=1 is now an option?
<yofel> I'm using nvidia since it works again, but since the upstream bug is still not fixed I doubt it
<alex_mayorga> yofel: how do I go from nouveau to nvidia?
<bullgard4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 > Using CLI to Boot > I entered: 'set root=(hd0,7); linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sd07 ro; initrd /initrd.img; boot' and obtained: "ALERT! /dev/sd07 does not exist. Dropping to a shell! BusyBox (initramfs) _". GParted showed me that /dev/sda7 exists though. How to proceed?
<yofel> alex_mayorga: install nvidia-current from jockey (if your card is supported by -current)
<trism> bullgard4: it would be /dev/sda7 not /dev/sd07
<bullgard4> trism: What do you mean by "it would be"? Grub 2 shell accepted my syntax.
<alex_mayorga> yofel: I'd look into it, is it worth it now?
<trism> bullgard4: unless that was a typo, it says alert /dev/sd07 not found, but as you typed later, it is /dev/sda7
<bullgard4> trism: I do not understand your English. Can you say it in other words, please?
<bjsnider> bullgard4, /dev/sd07 should be /dev/sda7
<trism> bullgard4: on the: linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sd07 ro; line, it should be root=/dev/sda7 unless that was just a typing mistake in your message
<coz_> hey guys
<genii-around> Hm. They should really update ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/latest.txt to be something later than 260.19
<alex_mayorga> coz_: hi!
<coz_> alex_mayorga,  hey guy
<bjsnider> genii-around, you shouldn't use nvidia as a source for the driver anyway. it will damage your system if you use the nvidia-installer
<genii-around> bjsnider: I just noticed it wanted to go grab a retro version if you use the --update switch
<bullgard4> trism: bjsnider: Hurrah! I have now Ubuntu 11.04! --  I believe my commands  'set root=(hd0,7); linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda7 ro; initrd /initrd.img; boot' did not fix my GRUB 2 permanantly. --  How should I fix my GRUB2 now permanently?
<trism> bullgard4: sudo update-grub; should find any kernels in /boot and properly update grub.cfg, if not might need to pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg (unless you have another grub you're using from another ubuntu partition, then I would run update-grub there and it will add natty dev kernels to the end of grub)
<bullgard4> trism: '~$ sudo update.grub' found 3 linux images and 3 initrd images and 1 memtest86+ image and Windows XP Professional and ended with "done". The newest kernel found is 2.6.38-6-generic. Is this Natty? Am I done?
<trism> bullgard4: yes that should do it
<yofel> alex_mayorga: I'm happy with it
<bullgard4> bjsnider: I believe my commands 'set root=(hd0,7); linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda7 ro; initrd /initrd.img; boot' did not fix my GRUB 2 permanantly. I did '~$ sudo update-grub' and apt-get install and apt-get upgrade. I rebooted. The computer still preents me with the GRUB 2 shell. -- How should I fix my GRUB2 now permanently?
<bullgard4> s/preents/presents/
<trism> bullgard4: might try to reinstall grub: sudo grub-install /dev/sda; sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda; (from the grub2 wiki reinstall via-chroot section, except you are already logged in so you don't need the chroot)
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda; Installation finished. No error reported.
<trism> bullgard4: sounds promising
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda; Installation finished. No error reported.'
<bullgard4> I will reboot now.
<trism> bullgard4: good luck
<bullgard4> Ah! A grub menu appeared.
<bullgard4> I have now a graphical desktop but no panels. I obtain an error message: "Pardon, Compiz has been unexpectedly terminated. Report an error. First I will report this error.
<bullgard4> After another '~$ sudo apt-get update' and '~$ sudo apt-get upgrade' this error disappeared.
<bullgard4> On my Ubuntu 11.04 desktop I do not see any panels. How should I start application programs?
<alex_mayorga> bullgard4: try Alt+F2
<alex_mayorga> terminal <run>
<alex_mayorga> then on the terminal: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<alex_mayorga> that usually give me my panels back
<bullgard4> alex_mayorga: Alt+F2 does not show any response.
<alex_mayorga> bullgard4: too bad
<bullgard4> alex_mayorga: What do you mean by 'terminal <run>'?
<alex_mayorga> bullgard4: sorry I don't know better
<bullgard4> Auf meinem Ubuntu 11.04-Desktop sehe ich keine Panels. Wie soll ich von der GUI aus Programme starten? Alt+F2 zeigt keine Reaktion.
<bazhang> bullgard4, english please
<bullgard4> bazhang: I wrote English, but you did not answer.
<trism> bullgard4: you might try to log out and select the ubuntu classic desktop (no effects) from the session menu, you seem to be having compiz problems, which is probably why you don't get any panels
<charlie-tca> try Ctrl+Alt+t to get a terminal
<guntbert> charlie-tca: hey, thats a nice one :-)
<bullgard4> charlie-tca: Ctrl+Alt+T works successfully for me here. --  Thank you.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<bullgard4> trism: This worked wonderfully. I have back my panels now.
<bullgard4> I have got now Firefox 4.0. But this Firefox forgot all my bookmarks. Is this normal?
<charlie-tca> bullgard4: firefox to firefox 4.0 should not erase bookmarks. Was this an upgrade or a fresh installation?
<bullgard4> charlie-tca: I obtained Firefox by upgrading Ubuntu 10.10.1 to 11.04.
<charlie-tca> Then it is a bug if your bookmarks did go away
<bullgard4> charlie-tca: I obtained Firefox by upgrading Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04.
<charlie-tca> file a bug using
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug firefox
<charlie-tca> in a terminal
<bullgard4> charlie-tca: I will report.
<MaximLevitsky> I installed alpha2 and didn't yet modify it in any way from install cd
<MaximLevitsky> I am getting broken gtk themes
<MaximLevitsky> http://img718.imageshack.us/i/screenshotubuntu114afte.png/
<MaximLevitsky> is that known?
<MaximLevitsky> I ask, because yestarday I did similiar install, but then I first install xubuntu, then installed ubuntu-desktop, 3D drivers and got unity
<guntbert> MaximLevitsky: report a bug /check if one is reported already
<MaximLevitsky> and yet same problem
<MaximLevitsky> Yea, but that looks like a packaging provlem
<MaximLevitsky> And since I use VirtualBox that should be same for everyone
<guntbert> MaximLevitsky: still, here is a place to ask questions and get support, bugs "reported" here don't get fixed
<Volkodav> what's up with big X server upgrade again? Any issues with it ?
<yofel> Volkodav: there were, should be worked out mostly by now (at least nvidia works fine here)
<Volkodav> nvidia works fine here is a part i need
<Volkodav> =-O
<MaximLevitsky> global menu is mandatory?
<MaximLevitsky> in unity that is?
<Daekdroom> I haven't read about a way of disabling it.
<zacwhite15> hey guys got a question
<zacwhite15> im running alpha 3, is there a fix for the ubuntu software center yet?
<zacwhite15> that fixes the error recieved when trying to install .deb;s
<Daekdroom> zacwhite15, it was fixed sometime before.
<Daekdroom> !info aptdaemon
<ubottu> aptdaemon (source: aptdaemon): transaction based package management service. In component main, is extra. Version 0.41+bzr597-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 152 kB
<zacwhite15> hmm.... i still get the error, even though i've grabbed all of the updates
<yofel> zacwhite15: you mean the error that the package quality is bad? no, still open I think
<zacwhite15> ya thats the one i was referring too...
<Daekdroom> Never heard of that specific one.
<zacwhite15> well its a good think i am sticking to gdebi for now :P
<yofel> use gdebi or install per terminal
<yofel> Daekdroom: bug 712377
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 712377 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Opening a known good *.deb with software centre, fails to install as lintian errors cannot be overidden" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712377
<zacwhite15> any of you guys running the daily builds for the kernel?
<zacwhite15> i haven't installed todays release yet, thats why im asking
<zacwhite15> whats weird is that the daily is only putting out the main header, no update's for the kernel itself.
<penguin42> zacwhite15: I'm running one that's a couple of weeks old; on the drm-next daily build
<zacwhite15> k
<penguin42> zacwhite15: My guess is that there is something broken in the compile
<pwnsauce> Hi all. Coming here as a last resort. Running natty for a while. Had black screen on boot errors for the last day or so. Updated just now which seemed to fix it. It boots further than before but still eventual black screen. On intel 915 chip. Any pointers?
<yofel> hm, binutils doesn't like me... bug 737912
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 737912 in binutils (Ubuntu) "overwrite error - trying to overwrite '/lib64/libiberty.a', which is also in package binutils-multiarch 2.21.0.20110302-2ubuntu2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/737912
<penguin42> I thought you teneded to either have binutils or binutils-multiarch installe d- doesn't it have a conflicts in?
<Ampelbein> penguin42: no, -multiarch depends on binutils
<penguin42> oh yeh
 * penguin42 wonders how that works, I'd always assumed it was just a rebuild with multiple targets compiled in
<pwnsauce> Can anyone help with my previously posted question?
<yofel> pwnsauce: do you get to the login screen?
 * yofel goes fixing apports bash completion in the meanwhile
<pwnsauce> yofel, almost. Well I actually do, as I hear the login chime, and the graphics show. It's like the backlight is turned off
<yofel> oh, no idea how to debug those, except maybe ssh from another machine and check the kernel log
<pwnsauce> I've chrooted in from my other partition, so access to the logs is not a prob. :)
<suprbly> so how are the bugs in 11.04
<pwnsauce> dmesg didn't throw up much and I spotted an error in the X log, but I'm at a loss as to debug it
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-19
<pwnsauce> Hi. While booting Natty, before login screen, the screen backlight turns off. I hit the login screen fine, and can log in. dmesg isn't throwing up any errors that I can see. Any pointers? Thanks
<MaximLevitsky> pwnsauce: and others. I wonder why Ubuntu doesn't provide a wider range of kernels to install, so that users that update don't get slammed by a kernel bug?
<yofel> ubuntu never removes a kernel, you can just go to grub and select an older one
<yofel> updating or upgrading is your choice though
<MaximLevitsky> I have seen thousands of complains about, 'I installed ubuntu version $n" and now my $device doesn't work
<MaximLevitsky> its usually not fault of the distro, its just new kernel
<yofel> well, they can add the sources for the older release and install that kernel if they prefer it
<yofel> but grub will by default always use the newest one
<MaximLevitsky> I thank goddness always use latest my compiled kernel so at least I get constant, but low rate of bugs, I usually report and in rare cases fix
 * yofel is happy with the ubuntu kernels in general
<MaximLevitsky> And always when I update the ubuntu I get plenty of surprises in userspace area
<pwnsauce> I'll try to revert to a previous kernel to see if it's solely kernel related.
<yofel> can't really say that they alway work fine though
<MaximLevitsky> At least thats not the case with the kernel
<MaximLevitsky> Ubuntu does indeed keep old kernels, and thats good thing, and should be told to users
<pwnsauce> Thanks for your help lads. Hopefully I won't have to come back. :)
<MaximLevitsky> And for new installs it really should offer few kernels, not just one
<MaximLevitsky> And maybe just maybe the same can be done for GFX stack
<MaximLevitsky> Yes I know thats not easy, but I do run few copies of mesa here
<MaximLevitsky> Actually my laptop has nvidia, and 2 copies of nouveau mesa all installed side by side
<MaximLevitsky> GFX bugs also are huge source of bad reputation of linux
<penguin42> yeh radeon can be flaky for me as well
<MaximLevitsky> So if your GFX card did work in older version, you should have an option to keep it temporarly in new ubuntu
<MaximLevitsky> At least to report the bug
<pwnsauce> Gonna chroot, and install previous few kernels. I'll report back if I have any findings
<MaximLevitsky> Its real life, really ubuntu should focus more on users, for the sake of popularity. I am not blaming it actually, just note that I think its too idealistic
<MaximLevitsky> pwnsauce: why chroot?
<yofel> well, that's the case for nvidia too, it would be nice if they wouldn't just ship the most recent versions, but at least the different major versions and have -current depend on the newest one...
<yofel> but I guess they don't want to maintain that
<pwnsauce> MaximLevitsky, because my machine is virtually unusable with current settings. No back lighting. It turns off just before it hits gdm
<pwnsauce> plymouth works fine. Recovery mode is also affected.
<pwnsauce> And it's not hardware related. Working fine here in my other linux distro
<MaximLevitsky> pwnsauce: understand you very well
<MaximLevitsky> pwnsauce: you say that display is off, but you can still see a very faint picture, right?
<MaximLevitsky> from light reflection that is
<MaximLevitsky> or in other words backlight is turned off
<pwnsauce> MaximLevitsky: Yep. Reminds me of an old laptop whose inverter burned out. The screen displays the picture, just no light is generated
<pwnsauce> MaximLevitsky: Exactly
<MaximLevitsky> in that case its must be the kernel
<pwnsauce> MaximLevitsky: Previous kernel release had same issue, but it occurred much earlier in the process.
<MaximLevitsky> some googling on the issue might help, maybe
<pwnsauce> MaximLevitsky: Been doing it for a while now! I'll just revert to an old kernel. Report back soon. Thanks for your help
<MaximLevitsky> pwnsauce: btw what ubuntu you use?
<MaximLevitsky> 11.04?
<MaximLevitsky> and 10.4 works?
<pwnsauce> MaximLevitsky: I did a fresh 11.04 install, and it worked fine (apart from minor bugs).
<pwnsauce> Upgraded two days ago, and problems occurred
<SoulShadow> anyone here able to help me downgrade my broadcom driver?
<ChrisBuchholz> Hello guys. I'm having compiz crashing for me from time to time with alpha 3. Is there anyway to make it restart instead of having to reboot my computer every time?
<SoulShadow> from 5.100 to 5.60?
<MaximLevitsky> pwnsauce: got it
<pwnsauce> MaximLevitsky: Later. thx
<SoulShadow> anyone having wireless issues with 11.04?
<Daekdroom> Anyone here using xorg-edgers' r600g?
<SoulShadow> :(
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I've got it on --> this machine, not updated since last week though
<penguin42> Daekdroom: This is an rv710 with xorg-edgers and the drm-next kernel form 4th March
<SoulShadow> oh boy, i'm going to have fun trying to fix this wireless driver
<Daekdroom> penguin42, does compiz cause this for you too? > http://paste.ubuntu.com/582302/
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I'm running KDE on it, I get this instead: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/717889
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 717889 in linux (Ubuntu) "(via ttm_bo_ref_bug) BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at fffffffffffffff8" [High,New]
<penguin42> hmm that's not the one I meant - where is it...
<penguin42> ah bug 717870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 717870 in linux (Ubuntu) "RV710: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation -35!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717870
<SoulShadow> i have bug 732677 in bcmwl =\
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 732677 in bcmwl (CentOS) "bcmwl 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu2 not work on BCM4311" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732677
<penguin42> Daekdroom: at least one of them is 100% repeatable - play full screen video in flash and then move virtual desktop and BANG
<Daekdroom> In KDE?
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> Daekdroom: With effects enabled
<Daekdroom> penguin42, if I'm to report it, should I tag it as xorg-edgers, or is it only kernel related?
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I don't know; I'd file it agains tthe kernel and put a note saying it's on xorg-edgers and give the package version of xserver-xorg-radeon in the comments; maybe ask on #ubuntu-x when someone is around
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Thing is there is some interaction of the kernel, mesa, libdrm and the xserver - I think it's the same guys who fight all of them for the radeon specific bit
<mateobur> Hello, I just upgraded natty
<mateobur> and I have lost the launcher :)
<MaximLevitsky> feature remove party continues?
<MaximLevitsky> new date appindicator lacks weather
<MaximLevitsky> and timezones
<Ampelbein> MaximLevitsky: you can add other locations to the indicator
<MaximLevitsky> how?
<mateobur> compiz (opengl) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<Ampelbein> MaximLevitsky: time and date settings -> clock -> "Time in other location"
<mateobur> when I try to load unity, this is new
<MaximLevitsky> Ampelbein: very very broken compared to old applet'
<Ampelbein> MaximLevitsky: yes, I agree.
<MaximLevitsky> Ampelbein: and no weather ether
<MaximLevitsky> Yet, at least nice to see that this feature isn't 'politically' removed
<Ampelbein> MaximLevitsky: yeah. I switched to classic session and will wait till at least oneiric will come out
<Ampelbein> MaximLevitsky: you might run into bug 727089 when setting location
<MaximLevitsky> Speaking of features, I really think GNOME is mad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727089 in Unity Foundations "indicator-datetime-preferences crashed with SIGSEGV in g_utf8_normalize()" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727089
<MaximLevitsky> For example about features that really should be removed
<pwnsauce> MaximLevitsky: Big thanks. Was kernel related. reverted to 2.6.38-5-generic
<MaximLevitsky> Let see, brasero still uses old cdrkit just due to 2 reasons
<MaximLevitsky> because it needs UDF for DVD-VIDEO disks and CD-TEXT for sound disks (real audio disks)
<MaximLevitsky> About later not sure, its probably useful sometimes, but former, what the hack, why would I want to create a DVD Video disk?
<MaximLevitsky> And hint, that feature doesn't work ether...
<MaximLevitsky> That crud if kept, but useful and zero-maintenance features are booted.
<MaximLevitsky> is
<MaximLevitsky> I think is just a lack of creativity, which I admit nether have I much of it
<MaximLevitsky> These days peoples somewhat look at Apple and see that they do innvate (not much though) and want to do so too.
<MaximLevitsky> And since they aren't capable of doing so, they just remove things and claim innovation
<MaximLevitsky> Look for example at Android
<MaximLevitsky> Not that it has a lot of innovation, but still it has
<MaximLevitsky> And doesn't suck that much
<MaximLevitsky> Unity, Gnome Shell, nah, almost nothing
<MaximLevitsky> pwnsauce: Hi, no problem!
<MaximLevitsky> In other final words, Gnome devs (not users of course) are Apple wannabies
<MaximLevitsky> And I feel that is creeping into Ubuntu world as well
<rww> #ubuntu+1 != http://www.livejournal.com/
<MaximLevitsky> rww: Sorry, I just had to say that. I am not trolling
<mtaylor> hey all - I can't switch timezones in the clock applet in natty in classic desktop anymore (and really couldn't figure it out in unity) - it there a place I should be looking for that now?
<MaximLevitsky> mtaylor: Sorry for half-trolling, but I want to tell you one thing
<mtaylor> MaximLevitsky: half-troll away! :)
<MaximLevitsky> Yestarday _by_ mistake I downloaded xubuntu
<MaximLevitsky> So I decided to install it and then apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<MaximLevitsky> I really surprised by quality of its panel
<MaximLevitsky> One of these days I will switch to it
<MaximLevitsky> Peoples seem to think that there is no gnome fork
<MaximLevitsky> Xfce is one
<MaximLevitsky> Well, thats not really a fork
<MaximLevitsky> But it follows spirit of gnome
<MaximLevitsky> Has more settings
<MaximLevitsky> And uses many gnome libraries, eg GTK
<Volkodav> the pidgin ppa team is on vacation for last 2 releases ?
<Pici> Sounds relaxing. ;)
<Daekdroom> Pici, what?
<Pici> Nevermind.
<mtaylor> is there a way to configure the launcher intellihide in the unity interface?
<Daekdroom> mtaylor, ccsm
<mtaylor> Daekdroom: thanks! is there any intent to have that launch from the System Settings thing in the power menu?
<Daekdroom> mtaylor, I can launch ccsm from there.
<Daekdroom> But not the specific unity plugin conf
<mtaylor> Daekdroom: k. well cool - at least I know it's there now. thanks!
<dasen> does anyone here fear unity will suck?
<dasen> sorry, that sounded trollish
<kklimonda> a little
<Daekdroom> I think it's design is so poorly done.
<dasen> I mean, I'm running unity, and it seems really unfinished
<kklimonda> yes, it's a problem with software in OS world - first versions almost always lack polish.
<Daekdroom> and this version pretty much doesn't count because it's the 1st version with a rewritten interface code.
<dasen> mmm...I wish it wasn't like that. I wish we could have the stability and bug-freeness of mac os x
<Daekdroom> It's called debian stable.
<dasen> ehe
<kklimonda> dasen: then you, and milions of other users have to start paying
<dasen> in my college no one uses linux, and the teachers almost all use mac os x
<kklimonda> it's not possible to create and thoroughly test software in OS world without pushing it onto users.
<kklimonda> that's why we have both LTS and normal release.. at least in theory
<dasen> mmm...
<dasen> i wish i could recommend linux to my friends who are computer illiterate, but Î can't.. there are so many potential pitfalls they can fall through, I think linux isn't ready yyyyyyyyyyyy
<dasen> y
<dasen> yet
<kklimonda> that also sounded trollish :P
<dasen> not meant to be :I
<dasen> :)
<kklimonda> it's not like we'll ever get Ubuntu to the point computer illiterate people can run it on a random pieces of hardware.
<kklimonda> We are getting to the point where it can be ran without problems on some hardware though
<dasen> yeah i guess
<dasen> i think perhaps the biggest hurdle to linux acceptance is the microsoft tax (it always comes preinstalled on pc's) and the lack of games
<dasen> perhaps if those two things were fixed, we'd see more widespread use
<yofel> not only games, lack of general proprietary software support. People that for example need to use photoshop will certainly not use linux (and please don't suggest wine...)
<kklimonda> gimp!!!1
<kklimonda> ;)
<dasen> yeah
<yofel> sure, gimp's enough for most things. But it's just not photoshop
<dasen> yeah, but for casual users gimp iis good enough
<Daekdroom> dasen, once they figure out the interface.
<Daekdroom> That things creeps the hell out of me.
<dasen> yeah
<dasen> but it's getting better
<dasen> now only the window has a menu, the toolboxes are always on top, etc
<Daekdroom> Yeah, but unity doesn't look good with that.
<Daekdroom> The menu should show up with the toolboxes too..
<Daekdroom> but a unique menu.
<dasen> you mean a different menu for toolbox and another for the window?
<Daekdroom> Nope. All of them should have the same menu.
<dasen> ahh
<Daekdroom> The menu doesn't show up in the window, so you try to look for it in the panel, but then realize the focus is on a toolbox.
<dasen> oh yeah...
<dasen> taat
<dasen> thatsps
<dasen> that's why a global menu bar is a bad idea...
<Daekdroom> I'm not sure, I wish it integrated to the titlebar if the window wasn't maximized.
<dasen> i don't understand why don't they put the menu on the titlebar, when a window is maximized, and below it when it isn't
<Daekdroom> Or that.
<dasen> i proposed it on the ayatana mailling list, but no one picked on it
<dasen> well, I'm leaving, got to sleep, thanx for the nice chat
<yofel> gn
<Daekdroom> Good night.
<kklimonda> I really like the current way maximized window merges with a top panel.
<kklimonda> it's like the only thing about Unity I can actually say about that it has been well though.
<xiambax> Anyone know how one could get around this errno 5 input error?
<xiambax> disk is fine
<xiambax> is the solution really to remove a ram module?
<xiambax> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/245794
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 245794 in base-installer (Ubuntu) "[Errno 5] Input/Output Error during Live CD Installation " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bazhang> try the alternate cd?
<xiambax> i have no more cds
<xiambax> i just pulled a stick
<xiambax> shall see what happens
<xiambax> install getting further then it did before
<xiambax> crossing fingers
<xiambax> MOTHER #$%#
<xiambax> Crapped out
<xiambax> Can i network install from the main install disk?
<xiambax> Could I go from 10.04 to 11.04?
<rww> xiambax: Not directly, no. You'd need to go through 10.10.
<xiambax> so upgrade to 10.10
<xiambax> then i can go to 11.04?
<rww> yes
<diegoviola> hi
<Guest75072> Hi
<diegoviola> wayland will be on ubuntu 11?
<rww> no
<diegoviola> pffft
<rww> More specifically, it's packaged, it's not installed by default. The whole "Let's move Ubuntu to wayland!" thing is a long-term thing for a few years from now.
<diegoviola> i see, thanks for clearing that up
<diegoviola> will Canonical put resources on Wayland development?
<rww> No idea, you'd have to ask them.
<diegoviola> ok thanks
<Guest75072> Natty cd image is too big to fit on cd-disc.
<rww> Yes it is.
<duanedesign> yeah the i386 is 708M
<duanedesign> amd64 695
<Guest75072> I am now downloadind DVD image. If it doesn't fit on dvd, I'll burn that cd image on dvd.
<duanedesign> yeah or usb
<duanedesign> should be reworked to fit on CD by the time it is releades
<duanedesign> released*
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> im using unity-2d , how to reset the applications button of the launchaer panel please, it's empty .?
<Eruaran> hello
<Eruaran> guys is it safe to install nvidia/ati drivers?
<Eruaran> I'm on alpha 3 with all current updates
<nit-wit> Eruaran, are you running in low graphics or the generics are not satisfactory
<Eruaran> nit-wit: the generics are working fine but I have an nvidia card and was wondering if its safe to install divers for it since they were broken not long ago
<Eruaran> nit-wit: would be nice to play a game ;)
<nit-wit> Eruaran, if you know how to remove them if there are problems from the recovery command line go for it.
<Eruaran> k
<test_> hi all, today natty updates failed with the following error, is there somewhere I should report this?
<test_> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xserver-xorg-video-nv/xserver-xorg-video-nv_2.1.17-3ubuntu7_i386.deb 403  Forbidden
<zniavre> how do we call this please ? > http://i.imgur.com/eriWc.png <
<duanedesign> zniavre: the search is not working in the dash?
<duanedesign> zniavre: try installing unity-place-applications and unity-place-files
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install unity-place-applications unity-place-files
<zniavre> already installed at last version
<zniavre> duanedesign,  thank you (im using unity-2d)
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> zniavre: let me see if their is  a bug report
<duanedesign> zniavre:  bug 706754
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 706754 in unity-2d (Ubuntu Natty) "[dash] search yields no results (natty only)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706754
<duanedesign> zniavre: it says the update for libdee is in Natty noe
<duanedesign> now*
<duanedesign> might run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<duanedesign> to make sure you have all the latest packages
<zniavre> i am already updated (i got his since few days i was waiting for update i got yesterday and the worrie still here, so asked here )
<zniavre> the black aera is called a "dash" ?
<duanedesign> yes
<zniavre> ok at least this point is solved ...  :o)
<duanedesign> the super button is the keyboard shortcut
<duanedesign> super-a calls the application search and super-f calls the file search
<duanedesign> FWIW
<zniavre> i guess it's available on unity , unity-2d does not use the same shortcut    win+a/f/d
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> zniavre: i was not aware of super +d :)
<duanedesign> thank you
<duanedesign> zniavre: hmm, it should work.
<duanedesign> bug 721264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 721264 in unity (Ubuntu) "add super shortcuts to the launcher - logic" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721264
<duanedesign> marked Fiv Released for Unity 2-d
<duanedesign> Fix*
<xiambax> Errr Im having the worst luck getting 11.04 installed
<xiambax> burnt a disk. getting IO errors
<Guest89070> Ubi-partman crashes when trying to install from DVD.
<zniavre> duanedesign, the worst thing is when bug are fixed but still on YOUR computer ... :o(
<ankreloaded> hey fellas
<ankreloaded> just installed a daily build of ubuntu 11.04...and as usual it got messed up...any help??
<nit-wit> any description?
<iceroot> ankreloaded: x-server doesnt come up/show very strange colors?
<Guest89070> iceroot: i have that problem
<iceroot> Guest89070: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old  helped me
<iceroot> Guest89070: because you cant access tty1, i was using ssh for it or the grub-rescue-mode to boot into the shell
<Guest89070> Thanks
<iceroot> Guest89070: to call the grub-rescue-entry, press shift + esc at boot
<Guest89070> Can't read ... File or directory doesn't exist,
<Guest89070> Iceroot: ^^
 * Guest89070 doesn't have folder /etc/x11 !? 
<bullgard4> With upgrading Firefox forgot all my bookmarks. What file should I look for if the bookmarks are still on my computer?
<SwedeMike> ~/.mozilla
<bullgard4> SwedeMike: Your answer is imprecise. I'd appreciate a precise answer.
<SwedeMike> bullgard4: that's all you're going to get from me. I encourage you to go look in that directory and see what you can find further down.
<bullgard4> SwedeMike: I have done that before I posted here.
<florian> hi, hope this is the right place to ask this, I'm on 11.04 didn't update for quite some time because it worked somehow stable. now i'm having problems and want to update, is this a good time to update?
<Guest79786> If nvidia and x are fixed.
<coz_> florian,  well you could update and NOT restart  just in case
<coz_> florian,  or  go to synaptic package manager  check which packages are to be updated,,, and if it is xserver    xorg stuff,, unmark those and update
<coz_> florian,  I am not sure which if any issues are on current update
<florian> coz_, alright thank you I'll do the update then exlcuding x-packages
<coz_> florian,   which video card do you have there?
<Ian_Corne> I haven't found any isues with nvidia and x
<coz_> florian,  before doing that ,, I would stick around to check with others here  to be sure   and as Ian_Corne   said no issues with nvidia and current updates   so it might server you better to hold off for just a bit and ask again
<Ian_Corne> I'll reboot, because 270.30 just came in
<florian> its an intel, i think X4500
<florian> coz_, x problems seem to be limited to nvidia, no?
<Ian_Corne> It boots just fine
<coz_> florian,  not necessarily   ati as well
<coz_> florian,   during prerelease it could affect any of the video options
<coz_> florian,  I would still hang out and talk abit more befor attempting it...just in case
<florian> coz_, sure
<coz_> let me update on the other machine to see what is included
<coz_> florian,  there seems to be an kernel update as well as Intel xserver update
<florian> coz_, so two potential obstacles
<coz_> florian,  potential,,  sure...:)
<coz_> florian, once you do a "Reload"   in synaptic  there should be a listing of  "Upgradeabe" in the left column if you have  "Status"  clicked
<coz_> florian,  you can review which packages are going to be upgraded
<leagris> Hello, I know natty may be closer to release but why can't we get updated packages for 10.10 where https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/computer-janitor/+bug/591433 got a fixed package?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 591433 in computer-janitor (Ubuntu) "computer-janitor-gtk crashed with TypeError in verify()" [Medium,Fix released]
<florian> coz_, thanks for the help so for!
<coz_> florian,  no problem...
<shaneo> idk what you dev. did to the broadcom drivers but thank you my wireless works again
<IdleOne> combination of hard work and broadcom open sourcing
<IdleOne> but it's nice when stuff works :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<MaximLevitsky> Virtualbox + latest natty + opengl possible?
<MaximLevitsky> The 4.04 addons xserver driver doesn't load due to abi bump
<BluesKaj> had kernel source graphics driver probs today at boot , no driver or the wrong driver was installed when the new kernel came down the pipe yesterday. Had to use the previous recovery kernel to install the nvidia-current driver
<BluesKaj> wonder if this is a common problem
<bullgard4> Alpha3 will become Beta on 2011-03-24?
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: there was a security upgrade I saw yesterday that mentioned 3rd party drivers would need to be rebuilt
<MaximLevitsky> Anyone?
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu not offer LibreOffice Base?
<yofel> no idea what base is, but we do have libreoffice
<bullgard4> yofel: I asked for LibreOffice Base. LibreOffice Base is the supposed fork Of the OpenOffice.org Base program.
<yofel> !info libreoffice-base
<ubottu> libreoffice-base (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- database. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.1-1ubuntu5 (natty), package size 1958 kB, installed size 7928 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<yofel> seems like it's there, just not installed by default
<bjsnider> yofel, i guess to make ubuntu easier to use, we should have everything installed by default,. tens of thousands of apps.
<yofel> sure, I always said we should just dump cds and dvds and ship blue ray disks
<BluesKaj> yofel, then I'll have to buy a bluray drive ...I don't have the need right now otherwise :)
<yofel> true, I guess we should stay legacy compatible and ship half a dozen DVDs
<BluesKaj> yofel, I don't mind network updates/upgrades , gives something to look forward to everyday
<yofel> heh
<BluesKaj> yofel, as you can tell , it's been a long winter here:)
<bullgard4> yofel: I agree. I did install it and will now experiment with it. --  Thank you for your help.
<ChrisBuchholz> Can somebodu tell why sometimes if I maximize a window in unity, it will maximizeall the way (horizontally) and other times, it maximizes but keeps place for the Dock on the left?
<lite__> hello. i used script http://pastebin.com/5nrzv1GK (internal eth0, external eth1, dsl ppp0) to give internet to a notebook through wi-fi hotspot, but after update to natty there's no effect :-\ ifconfig show me only very big count of rx dropped packets =(
<coz_>  hey all
<ankreloaded> hey fellas! I am hating this unity desktop on natty...tht dock is really a  distraction when it autohides...is there any way we can lock it permanently?
<Daekdroom> ankreloaded, install ccsm
<Daekdroom> Go to the ubuntu unity plugin configuration and set it to never hide
<ankreloaded> ok will try...thanks
<Amaranth> You can change the size of it now too!
 * Amaranth hugs his never hiding 42px dock
<benste1> hi, how can i change the vidoe output for an s-video output from NTSC to PAL ? - there is no option in monitors if using the nouveau driver
<bullgard4> Why did Ubuntu install on my computer libreoffice-help-en-gb and libreoffice-help-en-us as well?
<ChrisBuchholz> Can somebody tell why sometimes if I maximize a window in unity, it will maximize all the way (horizontally) and other times, it maximizes but keeps place for the Dock on the left?
<penguin42> bullgard4: What is your default language?
<bullgard4> penguin42: '~$ locale; LANG=de_DE.UTF-8; LANGUAGE=de_DE:en'.
<penguin42> hmm, in that case en_GB and en_US is odd; I'd assumed one of those was the default and one was based on your config
<bullgard4> penguin42: What do you mean by "your config"?
<penguin42> bullgard4: Well it would make sense for it to install the de_DE for you because that's what you use
<bullgard4> Right.
<IdleOne> could it be that it is pulling in both en_US and en_GB because of the :en ?
<IdleOne> but then it would also pull en_CA
<penguin42> IdleOne: There are LOADS of en_* variants (I've never compared them all)
<IdleOne> penguin42: yeah what I mean is maybe it sees en as ALL en_*
<IdleOne> maybe ask in #documentfoundation
<IdleOne> that is the user channel for libre office
<penguin42> (long channel name!)
<IdleOne> or #libreoffice
<bullgard4> IdleOne: You are not well informed. That channel is almost dead.
<IdleOne> bullgard4: which channel?
<bullgard4> IdleOne: The channel #documentfoudation is almost dead.
<bullgard4> IdleOne: The channel #libreoffice forbids to discuss that in its topic.
<IdleOne> ok.
<penguin42> haha
<IdleOne> sorry I tried to help.
<penguin42> bullgard4: I suspect there is a #ubuntu-something
<IdleOne> There is no need to be rude and insulting. You could just uninstall the packages you don't want.
<bullgard4> penguin42: I am listening to ou eagerly.
<bullgard4> s/ou/you/
<penguin42> bullgard4: Well I don't know what it is - channel list on your irc client, I'd be surprised if there isn't an open/libe office one
<bullgard4> penguin42: I found two. I listened on both of them for quite a while.
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> bullgard4: Well file a bug then
<bullgard4> penguin42: I already filed one. I'am considering if I should file a second one. I do not know yet if this multiple language appearance justifies a bug report.
<penguin42> bullgard4: Well if you feel it's wrong, file it - the worst that can happen is someone can reject it
<bullgard4> Of course.
<DanaG> ARGH, freaking Natty installer just wiped out my Windows install.
<DanaG> The installer said, "Erase Natty and install 11.04", so I chose that.
<DanaG> And, apparently Windows 7 is "Natty".
<Mkaysi> DanaG: did it said something about partman ?
<penguin42> that's a bit of an extreme way of curing Bug 1
<DanaG> It's a nonessential system, so all I've lost is time... but damn, that's one major bad behavior.
<kklimonda> DanaG: bugs are, by definition, bad ;)
 * Mkaysi is laughing for that comment...
<Mkaysi> Bug #1
<Mkaysi> Ubottu isn't here?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mkaysi> ...
<DanaG> bug 1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<bullgard4> I like that times and again.
<DanaG> I suppose I should file a bug on this behavior.
<DanaG> It also offered to "Upgrade Natty"....
<DanaG> not sure how you'd UPGRADE a "Windows Natty" to 11.04.
<DanaG> I'll file a bug on that.
<DanaG> But where's the installer log?
<penguin42>  /var/log/installer?
<DanaG> Okay, I'm filing a bug.
<DanaG> It also didn't even give a chance to verify what it was going to do.
<yofel> iirc the ubiquity apport hook should already add those
<DanaG> yeah, I did ubuntu-bug ubiquity.  Had to gksu it.
<DanaG> I selected "erase natty"... and bam, it erased immediately.
<DanaG> No "this is what partman will do"!
<bullgard4> penguin42: [Done.]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/738366
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 738366 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""Erase Natty" wording DANGEROUSLY misleading" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Something else that's a pet peeve: apparently the arrow keys are "typing".
<DanaG> It freezes the touchpad while typing...
<DanaG> Good luck typing anything with the arrow keys!
<BUGabundo> v
<BUGabundo> hey! I'm back!!  :D
<coz_> BUGabundo,  you sound really surprised! :)
<BUGabundo> coz_: been far from home and far from my online friendly folks all week
<coz_> BUGabundo,  oh  :)  I thought maybe  you were surprised after updates  :)
<BUGabundo> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<BUGabundo> no.
<coz_> BUGabundo,  then a  "welcome back"  is in order :)
<BUGabundo> are they so bad?
<BUGabundo> making a week worth of updates NOW
<coz_> BUGabundo,  no they arent   I just updated today
<coz_> BUGabundo,  seems to be fine  at least on nvidia
<BUGabundo> Fetched 447 MB in 10min 11s (732 kB/s)
<coz_> yikes
<coz_> BUGabundo,  you have been gone long :)
<coz_> darn ,, I have to break again...be back in a bit
<thiebaude> :)
<yofel> hey BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> hey yofel
<mbrigdan> Just wondering, with the switch to LibreOffice in 11.04, will I have problems if I stick with OO?
<Daekdroom> mbrigdan, I think that all OO packages in 11.04 are transitional
<mbrigdan> Wait, so it'll switch me automatically?
<Daekdroom> Precisely.
<mbrigdan> Its not too different is it? I tend get annoyed when programs move all my menus and such around. Stupid Word 2007.
<Daekdroom> It's barely any different for now.
<mbrigdan> Alright, cool
<mbrigdan> I had a bad experience with KDevelop where it updated to a new version and suddenly all my files were incompatible. It was a nightmare. Decided to always do my research from then on.
<DanaG> okay.... anyway, what can I do to make tablet stuff as useful on Ubuntu as it is on Windows 7?
<DanaG> Not that I absolutely need the tablet stuff... but last time I tried, tablet stuff was lacking.
<penguin42> DanaG: Buggy or missing features?
<DanaG> Mostly missing features.
<DanaG> Things like native handwriting recognition.
<DanaG> For example, Windows 7 hooks into all text input boxes, and has some native stuff.  It's not a hack like CellWriter is.
<DanaG> Right now the only big thing Ubuntu has over Windows 7, on this tablet, is that you can do compiz on 915GM.
<DanaG> You can't do Aero on that.
<DanaG> Er, that's not the ONLY thing.
<DanaG> But as far as pen input, Windows 7 is nicer.
<DanaG> It's funny: people diss Windows 7 for being hard to use with fingers.... all they really need to do is to turn DPI scaling on to make things bigger.
<DanaG> Anyway, this tablet is pen only; no touch at all.
<penguin42> DanaG: You might try asking the Ayatana list where to start - that's UI design; but I guess maybe not -  ask the guys who have done the current stuff
<BUGabundo> I opened FF 3.6, updated a few addons, restarted the browser, and now its stuck in a state where it asks to restart FF to finish updates :\
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i didn't think you used firefox
<BUGabundo> I do
<BUGabundo> as a secondary browser
<bjsnider> btw, take a look at internet exploder 9. it's a complete ripoff of chrome
<BUGabundo> and natty insists on opening it
<BUGabundo> sure, can you email me a windows laptop ? :P
<bjsnider> you could use it in a vm
<bjsnider> first they ripped off firefox with ie7, now chrome
<bjsnider> microsoft, where there are no original ideas
<kklimonda> right, it's not like Firefox is ripping off Chrome and Opera ;)
 * BUGabundo starts a new FF4 profile and changes *all* mouse click options to the oposite
<DanaG> argh, for some reason, Nautilus is entirely unthemed.
<jjesse> hello, running kubuntu natty in virtualbox, after update today and reboot my vm doesn't boot to a graphical interface, after uninstalling vbox additions it boots, reinstall vbox additions no graphical interface
<Moc22> I just downloaded 11.04 and tried to do a upgrade, but it hd doesn't work and seem stuck at saying installing
<penguin42> jjesse: With the addiitons installed you might want to check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if there are any errors
<jjesse> ok see message about failed to load module vboxvideo module requirement mismatch
<jjesse> that might be it
<penguin42> sounds like it, probably best to file a bug on it
<jjesse> ok will do
<xiambax_> Can i do a text install from the alternative disk?
<penguin42> yeh
<xiambax_> I can't get this to install
<xiambax_> Keep getting Errno 5 when trying to install from CD
<xiambax_> don't have any big enough usb keys
<guntbert> xiambax: did you check the integrity of the downloaded iso?
<xiambax> YEah
<xiambax> tried the removing one ram stick
<xiambax> its a known issue
<xiambax> still nothing
<penguin42> xiambax: How far does it get before tha thappens?
<xiambax> id say 60 percent
<penguin42> then the installer crashes and everything else is left running?
<xiambax> installer crashes then kicks me out of the installer
<penguin42> anyhting  in /var/log/installer?
<penguin42> or something like that
<xiambax> I will attempt another install
<xiambax> I bought a 220 Dell Vostro with a 24 inch display on craigslist for 300 bucks.
<xiambax> Pretty sick little system
<xiambax> I just want to get it up and running
<penguin42> now you know why it was 300 bucks!
<xiambax> No it works fine
<xiambax> Its a Core 2 Duo
<guntbert> xiambax: my guess is still a corrupted iso image
<xiambax> is there a way i can boot to live disk and do network install from it
<Viking667> ...*knilb* *blink*...
<guntbert> xiambax: thats the usual way, if I understand you ...
<xiambax> I want it to pull install sources from the network
<xiambax> not the disk
<xiambax> so if it is an iso issue
<xiambax> it will pull none corrupt data from the tubes
<guntbert> !minimal | xiambax
<ubottu> xiambax: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Viking667> hm. Seems I don't need to be here. Apologies.
<xiambax> is there a testing branch of the minimal cd?
<yofel> you can change the link to natty, there is an iso
<xiambax> and it has wifi drivers?
<yofel> probably not, it's the bare minimum to start the installer
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey people. I am trying to swithc from the Broadcom STA wifi driver to the B43 driver. I have followed the ubuntu wiki and installed the packages b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer. If i remove the wl module and modprobe b43, in iwconfig i get wlan1 card up but the network indicator says firmware is missing. If i remove b43 and modprobe 'wl', iwconfig is fine and network indiciator says fine. What can be up?
<ChrisBuchholz> I wanna try B43 driver instand of Broadcom STA since i get horrible speeds with it
<ChrisBuchholz> I have a BCM4322 wifi card
 * Osaka misses 0px borders 
<xiambax> oh man my roommates found a usb key
<xiambax> gold
<Osaka> ^_^ yay
<valorin> Anyone here have any luck at running gnome-shell via the gnome3-team PPA?
<scarleo> ChrisBuchholz: Are you sure it's the driver? I have the same card and have to turn off the power saving feature to get good speed
<scarleo> ChrisBuchholz: With Broadcom STA driver
<ChrisBuchholz> scarleo: how do you do that?
<ChrisBuchholz> scarleo: because, it could sound like it. Right now - after i just modprobed it, it works great
<scarleo> ChrisBuchholz: sudo iwconfig wlan1 power off
<ChrisBuchholz> after some time, it starts getting so, so slow
<ChrisBuchholz> scarleo: lets see if it works
<ChrisBuchholz> scarleo: if it does, will i have to do that every time
<ChrisBuchholz> ...after every reboot?
<scarleo> ChrisBuchholz: There are some info somewhere abt making it permanent
<scarleo> ChrisBuchholz: I have found that there is only problem with some wifi connection points, some works good so I turn it off if I notice it gets slow
<ChrisBuchholz> scarleo: okay thanks. I will keep an eye on it
<xiambax> Probably an encryption issue
<xiambax> Had the same issue with 2Wire systems and MacOSX back in the day.
<scarleo> Maybe, my router has a power saving feature that if it's on makes the speed almost unusable with powersaving in Ubuntu
<xiambax> Found putting the password in quotations resolved the issue. 2Wire routers use none standard encryption methods
<scarleo> in combination that is, if I turn off one or the other it's fine again
<valorin> Any gnome-shell people around?
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-20
<xiambax> Ive been able to boot to usb now
<xiambax> with a key
<xiambax> and i can use the whole os as a live image
<xiambax> but installer isn't working
<xiambax> after i press forward during the installer it just sits there
<pietro10> Hi. what button do I hit to bypass thhe ubuntu screen on startup and go to the kernel boot log?
<bazhang> hold shift at boot and set there
<pietro10> ok thanks
<bazhang> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<pietro10> judging from recovery comode booing me up, I don't think that's the answer
<pietro10> (recovery mode
<pietro10> holding shift doesn't seem to work....
<pietro10> eh I could try it
<pietro10> ok adding text to the linux line didn't do anything
<pietro10> still on the graphical boot
<pietro10> ...nosplash!
<pietro10> also did it on the init line by mistake lol
<pietro10> ok so it's not nosplash...
<pietro10> ok got it...
<pietro10> it's just hanging after starting timidity++
<pietro10> ... b43 switched from DMA to PIO — mayb e that's why I had to boot into windows first with 10.10...
<pietro10> but it's still hanging for no reason
<pietro10> and I got this error in recovery mode too; and I still was able to get in
<pietro10> hm
<pietro10> just a theory
<pietro10> is there a way to disable nVidia?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi friends,i want to know the default applications in the natty,i am interesed to install the natty
<kothaguy_ubuntu> is there any list of the default applications in the ubuntu 11.04
<xiambax> if I'm having issues with the installer i can run updates via the live install disk and try the installer and the issue may be resolved right?
<arand> xiambax: I don't know if you can update the installer in the live session I'm afraid.
<xiambax> I can't seem to get this thing to install
<xiambax> i dunno whats going on
<xiambax> tried dvd
<xiambax> didn't work
<xiambax> tried usb
<arand> xiambax: try alternate CD?
<xiambax> didn't work
<arand> Also, in what way does it not work
<kothaguy_ubuntu>  hi friends,recently i downloaded an iso image of natty of ubuntu using zsync,download is completed,i want to use the iso image,a lock mark and cross mark is there on the image,i am unable to copy that image to other folder,i want to make a live cd of it and i want to use it,help please
<xiambax> thats my next goal after this finishes updating
<xiambax> i click next during the installer and it just freezes there
<xiambax> before that i was getting an errno 5 error
<arand> kothaguy_ubuntu: What are the permissions on it?
<pietro10> Is there a boot option for disabling nVidia? I want to see if that's why normal boot hangs, but recovery does't. (after upgrade from 10.10)
<kothaguy_ubuntu> arand, it is saying i am not a root,what i am intended to do is,i want to make a bootable usb of that image with unetbootin,if i give a root permission also,the lock mark is still there on the image
<arand> pietro10: There should be some kind of blacklist boot parameter, also, if you get in recovery, you can remove the nvidia drivers there, right?
<pietro10> IDK how
<pietro10> I can always reinstall them later
<pietro10> how would I do that?
<pietro10> (I only got them because noveau wouldn't work with my external screen)
<xiambax> how can i launch the installer and see whats causing it to lock up
<xiambax> xkill
<arand> pietro10: I think you should be able to run jockey from the terminal,
<pietro10> jockey?
<arand> the driver installer
<xiambax> yeah
<pietro10> ah
<arand> .../uninstaller
<arand> xiambax: I think /var/log/installer/ would leave some hints if it notices any errors
<pietro10> jockey not installed, not found in apt-get
<pietro10> what's the package/
<arand> Ah, hmm, there's only jockey-gtk/kde, so that won't be of any use, I could've sworn there was a -cli as well...
<pietro10> did a google search... got results from 2007
<pietro10> this is why google+ubuntu forums=fail =P
<arand> Hmm, hang on, it does...
<arand> jockey-text is the command
<pietro10> ah
<pietro10> disabling...
<xiambax> So heres what i did to resolve the issue
<xiambax> I updated ubiquity on alpha 3 and started the installer. it appears to be working now
<pietro10> disabled; rebooting...
<arand> Oh, excellent... I was under the impression that several parts of the installer was locked to the version of the liveCD
<pietro10> YES that was it
<xiambax> well its an alpha 3 installer
<pietro10> thanks!
<xiambax> but a bug was fixed
<xiambax> so updating the installer fixed it
<arand> pietro10: Well, now I guess one has to hope that reinstalling new nvidia drivers might work better... or that nouveau has better dual-screen-support this version...
<pietro10> :/
<pietro10> ok now
<pietro10> what's the best way to configure compiz this time? it wanted to remove simple-ccsm and I use compiz's screen magnifier...
<pietro10> reinstall simple-cccm?
<hasenj> question: flash keeps crashing in firefox, anyone else has this problem? And yes, I have adblockplus and I'm not gonna disable it
<arand> Well, I tend to use the ccsm full, I don't know really pietro10
<pietro10> :/
<pietro10> ok then...
<pietro10> ...is "GSettings Upgrade" crashing a bad thing
<pietro10> er "GSettings Data Conversion"
<pietro10> okay zooming doesn't seem to work anymore
<pietro10> specifically "Enhanced Zoom Desktop"
<pietro10> Enhanced Zoom Desktop doesn't work in the GNOME2 mode even with a keyboard setting on. How do I fix this?
<jmarsden> Why has /usr/lib/libexpat.a in Maverick moved to /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libexpat.a in Natty?  Is that deliberate??
<xiambax> how can i start compiz if it crashed
<xiambax> without having to log out
<xiambax> nm
<ChrisBuchholz> xiambax: yeah, i am interested in knowing that too
<xiambax> how to restart compiz?
<xiambax> just do "compiz --replace"
<xiambax> ps alpha 3 needs to be updates as the installer has bugs
<ChrisBuchholz> xiambax: but, how would you do that when compiz has crashed? When compiz crashes for me on alpha 3, it seems to also break any keyboard shortcut (for run dialog and so on)
<xiambax> just open a terminal and do that
<xiambax> it starts it
<xiambax> trust me
<xiambax> just worked for me
<ChrisBuchholz> i see
<ChrisBuchholz> thanks
<kothaguy_ubuntu> hi friends,i just downloaded 11.04,i want to install it with clean,if any new update is there,i can get it from the update manager na?
<kothaguy_ubuntu> since,upgrading to natty is compulsory for me,as it solve my sd card reader problem,and internal mic roblem
<kothaguy_ubuntu> anybody there
<ChrisBuchholz> kothaguy_ubuntu: well, in the installer, there is an option to "download and install updates".
<ChrisBuchholz> Can anybody tell me how maximization+the Dock works? Sometimes if i maximize a window, it will maximize but keep space for the Dock on the left side, which is keept visible. Other times it maximizes 100% horizontally and the Dock autohides. How does it work? How do I choose one anothe?
<xiambax> for Cairo Dock?
<Tohuw> I believe he means Unity's dock...
<kothaguy_ubuntu> ChrisBuchholz, :i have one doubt,if i make a clean install of the natty,the beta releases and other updates,can be installed frm the update manager?
<ChrisBuchholz> Tohuw, xiambax: yes, the Unity dock
<xiambax> oh
<ChrisBuchholz> kothaguy_ubuntu: yes they can.
<xiambax> I don't use unity
<Tohuw> ChrisBuchholz: The maximization is supposed to cover the dock completely. The behavior of a nautilus window is correct.
<xiambax> It is the bane of my existence
<kothaguy_ubuntu> k,can i use 11.04 kernel to my 10.04?will it works?
<ChrisBuchholz> Tohuw: i see. Sometimes it just doesnt, but leaves space for the Dock which is done shown all the time. I rather like that alternative for some apps, i must say.
<Tohuw> kothaguy_ubuntu: The current kernel in Natty is not backported to 10.04. If you're seeking to upgrade to Natty, upgrade to 10.10, then update-manager -d to upgrade to natty.
<Tohuw> ChrisBuchholz: As do I. I've been meaning to put in a wishlist bug for that to be an option (alt+maximize or so).
<ChrisBuchholz> Tohuw: yes, i see, okay.
<Tohuw> kothaguy_ubuntu: back up first.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> tohow:what will you suggest me,backup home and do a clean install of 11.04,and update it daily,i have downloaded 11.04's iso with zsync or what is you suggestion for me?
<Tohuw> if you've downloaded it, kothaguy_ubuntu, it's easier to just backup your current system, then do a clean install of 11.04
<kothaguy_ubuntu> Tohuw, :thank you,whether i have to install all the other applications once agian,i am using a net,where the maxium speed is 25 kbps
<Tohuw> kothaguy_ubuntu: ouch! well, each package involves signficant updates. Unfortunately, for maximum stability, I'd suggest just a clean install and then installing all the packages fresh. You might consider downloading them ahead of time at another site where the Internet is faster.
<Tohuw> kothaguy_ubuntu: all packages can be downloaded individually at http://packages.ubuntu.org, or by using the "download package files only" option in the GUI, or apt-get -d name_of_package on any system with the proper repos selected.
<Tohuw> kothaguy_ubuntu: maybe you can go someplace where the connection speed is better, throw in an Ubuntu LiveCD, and download the packages with a flash drive? Then you can just install them all on your system.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> Tohuw, :once again thankyou,what is the difference when i am downloading a total file and downloading a package,for ex what is the difference bwteen sudo apt-get install vlc and sudo apt-get -d vlc ??
<Tohuw> kothaguy_ubuntu: the latter command will just download the .deb for you, not unpack and install it.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> Tohuw, :usage of the inernet in the data will be differ in the later command?
<Tohuw> kothaguy_ubuntu: no.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> i want to now other,now i am using 10.04,can i get all the .deb's of applications what i am using,from my system?
<Tohuw> kothaguy_ubuntu: Sort of, yes. But it's a bad idea. The packages you have installed are for 10.04, not 11.04. There's a difference. many have been updated, some simply won't work, etc.
<kothaguy_ubuntu> Tohuw:regarding backup of evoluion,empathy,gwibber these are the same in the 110.04 also,whether i have to install my mail accounts in 11.04 alos,or can i take this backup in 10.04 and use in 11.04
<kothaguy_ubuntu> unable to open packages.ubuntu.org nothing is there,except a banner
<kuttans> anyone made compiz working in natty
<kuttans> 0.9.4 is broken and unable to fix it
<kuttans> noone using compiz
<ChrisBuchholz> Hello guys. I am trying to check out the ayatana overlay scrollbar, but nothing happens when i open an application. I have done the commands on the bottom of marks post[1], but when i get to the last line and opens gnome-appearance-properties, the scrollbars are just normal. [1]: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/615
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> anyone experiencing huge memory leaks with vlc and/or pulseaudio ?
<rr0hit> Does'nt Unity support systray icons for applications like vlc?
<cdbs> rr0hit: Ther's a way to work around that, just a sec
<cdbs> rr0hit: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/how-to-hide-or-show-app-tray-applets-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<Guest60073> They are on some blacklist. Omg ubuntu had article about it.
<Guest60073> /me doesn't remember how to enable tray icons.
<Guest60073> Yes, that article :)
<Guest60073> Cdbs send that link again
<cdbs> Guest60073: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/how-to-hide-or-show-app-tray-applets-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<Guest60073> Rr0hit ^^
<Guest60073> This client (jmirc) doesn't have copy and paste :(
<rr0hit> Guest60073: ok thanks :)
<trijntje> Hi all, I cannot install updates because I get the following error, what can I do to fix this?
<trijntje> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xserver-xorg-video-nv/xserver-xorg-video-nv_2.1.17-3ubuntu7_i386.deb 403  Forbidden
<bullgard4> Synaptic 0.70 offers to install the DEB program package gnome3-session. I'd like testing GNOME 3. Is installing the package gnome3-session the proper way to test GNOME 3? Where can I read a background article before I endeavour that?
<nerdshell_> When is the release officially programmed ?
<Guest60073> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<nerdshell_> Thanks ubottu
<nerdshell_> I just can't help waiting to see what's new
<Guest60073> !thanks | nerdshell_
<Guest60073> !thanks | nerdshell_
<ubottu> nerdshell_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<yofel> trijntje: 403 errors usually mean the archive admins blocked it since the package is broken (denying access is a kind of last resort when something goes horribly wrong)
<yofel> or maybe your mirror is just broken
<nerdshell_> Is there any unstable release of natty for developers ?
<bazhang> nerdshell_, its an alpha now
<yofel> sure, see the link in the topic
<nerdshell_> When would the beta be released ?
<trijntje> yofel, it has been this way for a few day's, is there a way to set another mirror?
<yofel> trijntje: you can select a different mirror in your software sources settings
<trijntje> yofel, found it, thanks, hope it works
<trijntje> its downloading now, lets see if it breaks horribly
<trijntje> brb
<afv> hi, how can i save the dmesg output before a crash?
<bullgard4> afv: Do you mean just a few seconds before? Or in general?
<afv> hmm, both maybe
<bullgard4> afv: In general you can save the file /var/log/dmesg.log.0.
<bullgard4> Just as you would save any other file.
<afv> but that's the last one when the system started ok
<bullgard4> Yes.
<afv> i rebooted a couple of times and it crashed, and that's not logged :\
<afv> that's my question :)
<afv> when the system crashes and there's no /var/log/dmesg, is there a way to force it to keep writing, so we can get it after the crash?
<bullgard4> afv: Your analysis depends on the instant when the crash happened. Can you try to boot into recovery mode?
<afv> well, i have a laptop with the nvidia optimus technology and i'm trying to get the dmesg of a boot after the nvidia has been activated on windows
<afv> (i have exposed this at #nouveau)
<afv> at around 7 seconds the laptop screen is turned off, there's some disk activity, but then it stops
<afv> i tried to ssh but it seems it crashed or something: no network, no screen, no tty (tried to switch to a tty and write, even with the screen off, but it didn't work)
<afv> ctrl+alt+del reboots, so it's not a "hard crash", i guess, but there's no logs :\
<bullgard4> afv: First off - if you "the nvidia has been activated on windows" is not relevant.
<afv> (and on a cold boot the screen goes off at the same point too, but then it goes on when X starts)
<afv> i think it is, because that's when it hangs..
<bullgard4> afv: I doubt that /var/log/dmesg.0  does not contain valuable information for you.
<afv> it doesn't hang in a cold boot (the nvidia is detected) nor in a reboot (and here the nvidia is not detected), but hangs on rebooting after windows (the nvidia is detected)
<bullgard4> afv: For the last time: "Windows is not relevant in your case."
<afv> why not?
<bullgard4> afv: Because it is another operating system.
<afv> sure it is, but is the operating system that can activate the nvidia card, and that's why i want to get the dmesg after it being activated
<bullgard4> afv: Good luck.
<afv> thanks
<afv> and i told you the /var/log/dmesg.log.0 is the dmesg from when it started okay, not from when it hangs..
<afv> i just referred windows because i was trying to explain what i am doing. the question is: how to get the dmesg before the system hangs, proven that it is not saved to dmesg.0
<afv> tried again, this time booting a live cd after the hang, and there's no logs..
<SudoKing> there are no logs after hangs
<penguin42> afv: It depends how/why it hangs - if it's really broken then there is no chance to write anything to disk
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42 any reports of flash crashes in FF4 ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I've not noticed any reports but hey I mean flash crashing that wouldn't be exactly unusual
<BluesKaj> penguin42, , yeah ,it was stable for the longest time til just now
<arand> BluesKaj: I know someone else was in here asking about the sme thing, so at least 2 afffected then I guess
<PaulW2U>  I too have experienced a flash crash but using Opera. Making the display full screen all is well until you press escape to revert to normal. Then your display goes crazy.
 * penguin42 gets them all the time - have done for years
<alex88> the patch in the new kernel that improves performance is the "old" 200rows patch?
<BluesKaj> PaulW2U, Opera isn't ready for primetime on natty , alot of pages don't render properly from my experience.
<BUGabundo> I have no idea who finally coded Alt+Tab in GNOME, but I want to kiss him/her!!!!
<BUGabundo> o/
<PaulW2U> BluesKaj, not in my experience. I have four Ubuntu setups and three Windows setups - no problems here
 * BluesKaj admires those who can run gnome enjoyably . you must have the gift of fortitude and patience :)
<BUGabundo> doh
<BUGabundo> I meant Alt+Tab while dragging :P
<BluesKaj> PaulW2U, maybe it's kde 4.6 acrting up then
<BluesKaj> err acting up
 * BUGabundo slaps BluesKaj
<wierd0{}>  please archive /etc/fonts directory for me, and link a url i could fetch it from ?  i replaced mine from that of hardys and the results was less than hopeful.
<PaulW2U> BluesKaj, I also have a KDE 4.6 setup - all seems ok. I always run the latest daily build too. Rendering pages has not been one of Opera's problems in my experience.
<wierd0{}> ooops could someone
<wierd0{}> sorry
<afv> penguin42, what can i do to force the writing of dmesg right before the hang? is it possible?
<Daskreech> Hello How do I change icon size in Unity?
<BluesKaj> PaulW2U, I was using opera for a few weeks and I liked it a lot but some on some sites text from paragraph would overlap the one below or above when scrolling and would settle into place , essentially making page unreadable ...frustrating
<BluesKaj> err would not settle into it's place
<PaulW2U> BluesKaj, I've used Opera since version 3(?). I even paid for it. Yes, there have been problems over the years but may be we just visit different sites. Even my UK bank supports it now!
<BluesKaj> PaulW2U, nice
<Daskreech> perhaps a better question is can I change the icon size  in unity?
<BluesKaj> PaulW2U, I have the opera_11.01.1190_i386.deb version in my installers folder , is this the latest stable version ?
<PaulW2U> BluesKaj,  yes it is.
<BluesKaj> ok PaulW2U , thanks
<PaulW2U> Daskreech, yes. I've just done it. Look at the Experimental tab in CCSM Unity plug-in.
<Daskreech> PaulW2U: Ah thanks
<Daskreech> PaulW2U: Does that mean that it's being  not ready for primetime? or that it's being tested to see if it will be included?
<PaulW2U> Daskreech, no idea. Although I've been using 11.04 for some time this is my first day using Unity. I just looked at all the settings there.  :o)
<Trewas> unity shows only empty desktop for me, right-click shows the nautilus menu and that's all
<Daskreech> PaulW2U: ha ha Ok thanks. I just found a debate as to if users should be able to change the Icon size or the position of the panel
<Trewas> somehow it's difficult to believe that in a month unity is in a usable state, but when has that prevented canonical from shipping somehing as default :P
<PaulW2U> Trewas, that happened to me today too. Can you get to a terminal with ctrl-alt-t and enter "unity --reset"?
<Trewas> PaulW2U: the laptop is currently booted in windows, but I'll try that later... I checked and there was a couple of bug reports about empty desktop so I thought it is a known problem
<shaneo> is samba 4 a necessary app for natty
<shaneo> i thought it was some kind of network sharing tool
<PaulW2U> Trewas, yes a very common problem. I also share your concerns about the release date by the way.
<quiel> hi, alpha 3 is the first time I run ubuntu alpha (have 10.10). but it's still very buggy. Will they be able to finish it?
<shaneo> but its colliding with everything i do cant update upgrade or install without it giving me a samba4 error anyway to fix this
<arand> quiel: Report the bugs and help fix it ;)
<quiel> arand, yeah I do it. Is it always like this 2 weeks before release?
<quiel> I remember 6.04 was postponed to 6.10 or something?
<arand> Not really 2 weeks though... ~4.5
<eBittin> btw is there any good way to get the volumekeys and eject key on a mac keyboard working on Debian PPC?
<quiel> arand: but... the release date is the 28th, right?
<quiel> ooooh waaiiit
<quiel> i got the months mixed up O_O
<arand> quiel: I assume many of the issues in this iteration is down to the unity replacing. Plymouth had a lot of issues as well I remeber...
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<quiel> arand, yes, I can see the unity problems by myself :)
<robertzaccour> is it possible to move the unity laucher to the bottom?
<quiel> robertzaccour, there is a patch to move left/right/both, so i guess in the near future it might be possible
<quiel> robertzaccour, I personally find the sides better for a widescreen
<shaneo> can someone please explain to me how to purge previous linux kernels and headers
<robertzaccour> I love how the bar moves out of the way when stuff is fullscreen
 * penguin42 has an odd rendering bug on +1 with edgers and latest dri kernel; some blurring at the edge of chromium and a few other places - as if something is spreading an effect a bit far
<BluesKaj> PaulW2U, any advice on how to defeat the opera built in torrnet client ? I prefer ktorrent with it's blocklist and port settings , since I have my router tcp/udp ports all set for different net applications, rather than their default ports .
<PaulW2U> BluesKaj, see here - http://www.opera.com/support/kb/view/840/
<penguin42> any other KDE users having problems with hanging kmix ? (bug 720882 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 720882 in kdemultimedia (Ubuntu) "Kmix causes my computer cpu to use 100% mainly in core 0, but both cores get affected." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720882
<BluesKaj> PaulW2U, the opera torrent dialog won't save the /usr/bin/ktorrent setting and doesn't allow the "remember setting" checkbox. This becoming a bit tedious.
<BluesKaj> guess I should use the support page , PaulW2U , NM , I'll deal with this myself
<yofel> penguin42: thanks for reminding me of that, I had that too, after that I removed the file, haven't seen it break anything (yet)
<yofel> removing the PulseAudio.Playback_Streams.1.default.xml
<penguin42> yofel: Hmm I wonder when it's going to come back
<Omega> I have a user called proxy in my login prompt, how do I remove it?
<yofel> no idea, I removed it ages ago and it's still gone
<penguin42> Omega: It's there because you have a proxy package of some type installed that created a proxy user
<penguin42> (and didn't use the uid small enough to be omitted from the list)
<Omega> penguin42: Hmm, tor maybe?
<penguin42> possibly; never tried it
<Omega> I don't remembering having that when I had tor on my old install.
<yofel> Omega: hwat UID does proxy have? here it's 13 which makes it hidden (check in /etc/passwd)
<yofel> *what
<penguin42> yofel: I suspect it depends which package created it
<quiel> can someone clear up something for me: normal unity is running compiz, unity 2d is running metacity, correct?
<Omega> proxy:x:13:13:proxy:/bin:/bin/sh
<Omega> And it isn't hidden here.
<yofel> hm, I would blame gdm then (or whatever)
<Omega> Hmm, and it seems it isn't tor either, they have their own debian-tor:x:113:123::/var/lib/tor:/bin/bash user
<iceroot> Omega: there is an option in gdm, not to show users which have a uid < 1000
<Omega> iceroot: Do you know where I can locate it?
<vega_>  /etc/gdm
<quiel> anyone running the ayatana overlay scrollbars in natty?
<quiel> i followed the installation procedure but can't get them to appear
<quiel> do I need to logout+login/restart?
<Daekdroom> quiel, did you export the environment variables?
<quiel> Daekdroom, yes, tried with evince, the good old scrollbars remain
<Daekdroom> quiel, is that the only application? I've heard that overlay scrollbars aren't working with all apps and all scrollbars.
<quiel> Daekdroom, I tried others as well, but non of the confirmed-working (evince including) works
<Daekdroom> quiel, hm, I installed them here right now and they don't seem to work either
<quiel> Daekdroom, hm, call it "alpha", I guess :)
<Daekdroom> quiel, indeed, anyway, I think that regarding the overlay scrollbars, it's easier to find help over #ayatana
<quiel> it isn't the biggest issue with natty ATM, anyway
<quiel> Daekdroom, thanks  for pointing out the channel. I never think about other channels existing besides #ubuntu :)
<quiel> I have to admin, I didn't like unity at first, but the keyboard shortcuts are amazing
<ubuntu_> hi, after some recent update my system will no longer even attempt to boot
<legodude> might be some sort of problem with MBR?
<legodude> if I put in a USB disk w/ kubuntu on it and from the startup menu choose 'boot from first hard disk' it won't go either
<legodude> the screen flashes black really quick and then it goes back to the menu
<legodude> but I can boot from the flash drive and mount my hard disk without problem
<yofel> can you try to hold the left shift key pressed at the bios screen to see if you can open the grub menu?
<legodude> start holding left shift as soon as the computer turns on?
<yofel> well, start holding it before grub would show up
<legodude> sure
<yofel> for some reason the timout for that is 0 seconds
<yofel> *timeout
<legodude> I'll go give that a try
<legodude> brb in a minute
<legodude> no idea why
<legodude> but that worked
<legodude> didn't even give me a menu
<legodude> but booted to my system
<legodude> so thanks
<yofel> o.O
<legodude> you get a gold star for the day
<ChrisBuchholz> Ey guys. I have a problem with the boot-up of natty. After grub, i get an purple screen and then just one second before gdm starts, i get the ubuntu-load logo. Thats not all, the ubuntu load thing is all wrong resolution. How can i fix this, to get pretty load?
<iceroot> ChrisBuchholz: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old   worked for me
<coz_> whoa the plasma netbook in natty ramped CPU to 100%  had to remove it
<ChrisBuchholz> iceroot: i will try that, thanks
<ChrisBuchholz> iceroot: unfortunately, it didnt work for me. Its the same, but i also now get a pretty nvidia logo upon start up :D
<iceroot> ChrisBuchholz: hm i was having the same issue as you and it worked for me (i am also using nvidia/ion)
<ChrisBuchholz> iceroot: im not that lucky, i guess :p
<mbrigdan> I don't know if this has been changed since when I installed ubuntu (way back), but I figured I might as well bring it up now. The installer used to use some default formula to figure out swap size, but it didn't have any real sanity checks, so I ended up with 11GB of swap. If it hasn't been fixed, it might be something to look into.
<bullgard4> I wonder when Ubuntu will provide a DEB program package gnome-shell.
<thiebaude> bullgard4, is 11.04 using alot of ram for you?
<bullgard4> thiebaude: No. RAM usage is normal here. Of it depends on how many programs you are using simultansously. But top did not show me a larger usage at the first glance.
<rocky> is the gtk+ theme crashing and such on latest updates something i can work around?
<thiebaude> im using 709 mb out of 2gb and im just running xchat
<xim> Good evening gentlemen, I an testing natty and have a small question about the nice flashing panel icon in unity...
<xim> ... When I open a link from another app, firefox flashes nicely in the bar.
<xim> Can I get the same effect on bell in the terminal?
<xim> When I trigger a bell now, nothing happens. At all. :)
<thiebaude> brb going to checkout the classic desktop option
<xim> Don't think it's explicitely deactivated anywhere, and the bell option in gnome-terminal is on
<bullgard4> rocky: I did not experience Gtk+ trouble during the last two days. Gtk+ worked all right with me.
<xim> It would be nice to get a notification somehow when someone sends me emails or talks to me in irssi :)
<rocky> bullgard4, do you know if 3d accelerated driver is required?
<rocky> unity isn't starting up either
<rocky> i'm testing this in a VirtualBox VM to see what's coming down the pipeline
<Moc22> ok, 11.04 is evil ! I selected to replace my 10.10 installed, and it actually wiped my whole HD including my windows partition !
<yofel> Moc22: someone already reported that, let me look for the bug #
<rocky> don't suppose anyone knowso f a vboxvideo driver version that works with latest Natty X update? (abi 10)
<yofel> bug 738366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 738366 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""Erase Natty" wording DANGEROUSLY misleading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738366
<Moc22> and to make mather worst, install didn't even complete, go stuck alittle bit after creating user,  and grub wasn't installed at that point
<yofel> bullgard4: there was a gnome-shell package in maverick, was removed in natty since it was unusable. Now only the gnome3 team has a PPA for it
<Moc22> yofel: thx, added me as affected user
<bullgard4> rocky: I do not know. I do not care about 3D myself.
<yofel> Moc22: can you set the bug to confirmed too with a short message that you're able to reproduce it?
<rocky> bullgard4, well i really just want to see the new unity interface which doesn't work withou 3d apparently
<rocky> y
<Moc22> yofel: I don't seem to have that access
<yofel> Moc22: as long as you have an account you can set things to confirmed
<bullgard4> yofel: On April 8th there will be held a GNOME 3 party and visited by well-known persons in the field. Should I wait for this date before installing any GNOME 3 PPA package?
<yofel> rocky, bullgard4: bug 738330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 738330 in virtualbox-guest-additions (Ubuntu) "Today's Natty update means no guest additions in virtualbox" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738330
<bullgard4> yofel: In Berlin in the c-base
<yofel> bullgard4: no idea, I don't use the PPA myself, someone else might know
<bullgard4> yofel ok
<Moc22> yofel: I've click that the bug affect me, but I don't see option to confirm a bug
<Moc22> ha never mind
<Moc22> found it,
<bullgard4> yofel: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=738330: "Bug #738330 does not exist."
<ubottu> Error: Bugzilla bug 738330 not found
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 738330 in virtualbox-guest-additions (Ubuntu) "Today's Natty update means no guest additions in virtualbox" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738330
<Moc22> bug 738366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 738366 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""Erase Natty" wording DANGEROUSLY misleading" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738366
<yofel> bullgard4: *launchpad* bug 738330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 738330 in virtualbox-guest-additions (Ubuntu) "Today's Natty update means no guest additions in virtualbox" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738330
<Moc22> brb, installed worked this time
<Moc22> oh well, seem I can't use 11.04 on my laptop just yet
<Moc22> compiz freeze on me at startup
<Moc22> it finally started a bit... I get big white border arround everything
<Moc22> first thing I need to find is how to put back the file... menu in window
<Moc22> and to get alt-tab to it non 3d 'accelerated' state !
<Moc22> How do you get the file/edit... option back to the window ? I can't find the options in the system settings
<Moc22> also, where is this left dock everyone talk about ?
<trism> Moc22: remove indicator-appmenu and restart your session
<Moc22>  brb
<Moc22> trism: Thanks, lot better
<Moc22> one of the reason I think OSX is bad.  Especially on multi screen setup
<Moc22> I'm on my far right side screen, but need to move back 2 full screen to access the menu !
<Moc22> and back 2 screen to get back at the app
<Moc22> how do you install the left dock ? I want to try it out
<Moc22> I though it came by default
<scizzo-> Moc22: it does.....its called unity
<scizzo-> Moc22: you have to choose that in the login screen
<Moc22> I choices default desktop I think
<scizzo-> Moc22: exactly
<Moc22> well, there is no left bar on my default desktop
<scizzo-> Moc22: you do realize that Default does not mean unity right?
<Moc22> you said exactly to the default desktop option
<scizzo-> no
<scizzo-> 21:49      Moc22 I choices default desktop I think
<scizzo-> in my mind that means that you choose "Default" or Last session
<scizzo-> meaning...."Exactly, you are using the standard setup and not unity."
<Moc22> k right
<Moc22> k now it a different experience
<scizzo-> Moc22: on the website it says: "Unity is now the default Ubuntu Desktop session. If you encounter a problem with Unity, and it is not mentioned in the known bugs below, please follow the directions for filing a Unity bug."
<Moc22> scizzo-: I'm in unity now
<scizzo-> Moc22: :-)
<Moc22> first annoying thing to me is clicking the Terminal Icon only launch one instance of it
<Moc22> Also, I wish result of search would appear quicker (while typing)
<trism> Moc22: I came up with a workaround for the terminal thing, make a new .desktop file with http://paste.ubuntu.com/583057/ and drag it to the dock, it adds a context menu option to create a new terminal
<Moc22> maybe adding like a double click action on the dock to do different actions
<trism> Moc22: yeah that would be nice
<Moc22> Not sure if anyone else get this, but when you get into the unity menu, and click the location to type a search term, you can't type
<Moc22> trism: nice, thanks
<Moc22> that desktop isn't as bad as I was expecting
<MonkeyDust> folx, I skipped Maverick and just installed Natty alpha 3, is it, in this stage, possible to add an extra taskbar? where do I find Preferences and Administration?
<Daekdroom> MonkeyDust, are you using Unity? If so, you can't get an extra taskbar within unity.
<Moc22> sorry, ui crashed
<Daekdroom> and you can find the preferences through the shutdown icon in the upper right, it has a "System settings" option.
<MonkeyDust> Daekdroom: what about notification area?
<Daekdroom> MonkeyDust, notification area is only available to Wine, Java and Skype, iirc, the rest you have to whitelist the program manually.
<Daekdroom> There are a few articles in the internet telling how.
<Moc22> how do I change compiz settings with unity ?
<Daekdroom> Moc22, install compizconfig-settings-manager package
<Moc22> I did, but every change make window manager stop
<Daekdroom> That is a reported bug.
<Moc22> ha k
<Moc22> my annoying Alt-tab problem seem to be related to a default of 200ms before the alt-tab window show
<Moc22> sometime the dock doesn't auto hide
<MonkeyDust> Daekdroom: what do you mean by whitelist?
<Daekdroom> MonkeyDust, only apps that are in a conf list can display in the notification area..
<Daekdroom> MonkeyDust, but the list can only be edited through a CLI command
<MonkeyDust> awe rite
<MonkeyDust> inconvenience: i do not have system settings in the shutdown menu :/
<Moc22> on a multi screen setup, every screen should have a top bar with the application/name options
<Daekdroom> Is your system up to date?
<MonkeyDust> my /home is untouched, erased /
<Daekdroom> MonkeyDust, try ALT+F2 and gnome-control-center
<Moc22> moving a window away from the dock make the focus go to the dock
<Moc22> thunderbird link in email is broken also
<Moc22> ok unity isn't great for multi-screen setup
<skyjumper> anyone ever seen mouse cursor lag on a thinkpad?
<skyjumper> as in, freezing for seconds at a time under load
<Moc22> skyjumper: had that a long time ago with my dell
<Moc22> with the autogroup kernel patch, it should be even rarer
<skyjumper> Moc22: is it still happening to you on natty?
<Moc22> it didn't' occur on 10.10
<Moc22> doesn't seem to occur on 11.04 so far, but I havent put any heavy load
<Moc22> I keep finding new bug
<skyjumper> happens like crazy on this t400 with 10.10
<Moc22> Found a super easy way to make unity crash doing 3 click
<skyjumper> OT, but anyone know if any of the newer thinkpads have a decent screen?
<Moc22> 3 click (Unity->Find Media App->Click checkbox icon left of Installed
<Moc22> good april release seem to be a hard target based on what I see now
<david234> Hey, I installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my machine, and I want to try out the GUI but am away from the house. Which VNC service should I install?
<Moc22> david234: there is a default remote desktop feature in ubuntu
<david234> ok can it be activated from the terminal ?
<Moc22> System Settings->Remote Desktop
<david234> ok
<Moc22> Yes, just don't know how
<david234> I can do that using X Forwarding :D
<Moc22> it a gconf setting
<Moc22> Is it normal the dock show as fade when getting close to the top left 0x0 pixel of the screen ?
<david234> I guess calling "unity" in ssh -X isn't a good idea :(
<Moc22> hehe maybe not, but gconf-editor might work
<Moc22> Daekdroom: vino-preferences
<Moc22> oh it was for david234 but he gone
<MonkeyDust> folx, how do I whitelist aMSN to appear in the notification area, it starts iconized
<Omega> MonkeyDust: Enter the following in a terminal: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Wine', 'Skype', 'aMSN']"
<MonkeyDust> never mind, found it in the menu on the top left
<Moc22> unity dev will have a very hard next few week
<Moc22> well, 11 bug report, that all for today
<Moc> time to go back on 10.10 now
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-12
<bjsnider> what?
<Roasted> bjsnider, mutter
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> it uses mutter
<Roasted> oh, GS is JS
<bjsnider> yes
<scientes> I am getting problems that my apt wants to download the non-compressed Packages files
<scientes> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<scientes> when only Packages.bz2 and .gz are available
<glosoli> anyone can help me here a bit with Bash Scripting ?
<FernandoMiguel> scientes: change mirrors and update
<ActionParsnip> scientes: try:  wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<scientes> i am using apt-cacher-ng in proxy mode
<ActionParsnip> scientes: should still help afaik
<scientes> switching to mirror.anl.gov worked
<scientes> using the .bz2
<scientes> yuck...
<c_smith> has anyone here had problems with Ubuntu One crashing?
<scientes> should be .gz or .xz
<scientes> (IMHO)
<scientes> Err http://mirror.anl.gov precise/universe amd64 Packages
<scientes>   Bad header line [IP: 146.137.96.15 80]
<scientes> hmm
<phunyguy> can someone help me figure out how to sync some music on my phone with amarok, and have it transcode to mp3? Currently I tell it to copy to that collection, but it keeps the flac format.
<scientes> i set [arch=amd64] in my sources.list
<scientes> to try to make stuff faster, that could be it
<scientes> (so it wont fetch i386 for universe)
<glosoli> anyone can help me to making sh file execute with doubleclick ?
<ActionParsnip> glosoli: mark it as executable. I assume you mean a bash script
<glosoli> ActionParsnip: #!/bin/bash
<glosoli> but when I double click nothing happens but if I do sh fileName.sh in terminal
<glosoli> it works
<FernandoMiguel> nite folks
<phunyguy> ActionParsnip: makeit executable... chmod +x script.sh
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: indeed :)
<glosoli> still the same
<glosoli> #!/bin/bash
<glosoli> pyuic4 -py3 gui_main.ui > gui.py
<ActionParsnip> glosoli: the file extension isn't needed in Linux
<phunyguy> sorry meant that for the other guy
<glosoli> only works if I do sh in terminal with file_name.sh
<phunyguy> :P
<phunyguy> im blind
<glosoli> ActionParsnip: I don't want to run it from terminal
<phunyguy> stupid tiny fonts
<glosoli> ActionParsnip: It just doesn't take any action unless i call it from terminakl
<glosoli> terminal''
<ActionParsnip> glosoli: you could always make a desktop file for it and run it that way, you can assign a pretty icon then, too
<glosoli> doh I just need it for executing some commands regulary without any fancy desktop file
<glosoli> :/
<ActionParsnip> glosoli: if you double click it, do you get the option to execute the file?
<glosoli> Run, Run In terminal, Ok, Cancel
<glosoli> both runs doesnt make any action
<glosoli> ;D
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<scientes> ActionParsnip, wtf, bork my /var/lib/dpkg/status!
<ActionParsnip> scientes: it clears all that out, then recreates fresh
<scientes> with the dpkg --configure -a?
<ActionParsnip> scientes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<ActionParsnip> scientes: its basically that in a handy script
<glosoli> ActionParsnip: seen in the forums people with same problems and no answer
<ActionParsnip> glosoli: what does dpkg --configure -a   output?
<glosoli> ActionParsnip: nothing
<ActionParsnip> glosoli: thats good
<glosoli> ActionParsnip: anyway, try creating some script yourself and try running it from desktop not from terminal
<ActionParsnip> glosoli: all my scripts I run in terminal. If you right click it and set to run in terminal, does it work?
<glosoli> ActionParsnip: right click doesn't have run in terminal, but that popup has and does no action
<scientes> well i just used part of it, and that seemed to work now
<scientes> prob most imp. rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists
<ActionParsnip> scientes: basically it removes all knowledge of any packages from any source, then re-downloads fresh
<ActionParsnip> glosoli: right click script -> properties?
<micahg> ActionParsnip: that may or may not help when using apt-cacher-ng as apt-cacher-ng has its own cache
<glosoli> ActionParsnip: nothing like run from terminal
<ActionParsnip> micahg: ahhh, I see. Thought it would be a communal thing
<ActionParsnip> glosoli: not sure then dude. All I can suggest is to make a .desktop fiel
<glosoli> ActionParsnip: ah, no prob just was interested if it's possible, doesn't matter that big
<ActionParsnip> glosoli: if you make a desktop file and put it in /usr/share/applications you can launch the app from dash (maybe if it makes the script work)..
<glosoli> ActionParsnip: I am sure it will, but that's not the proper way for me
<glosoli> ;D
<glosoli> good night everyone
<glosoli> :)
<Mylenthes> log you there?
<log> Mylenthes: Hi.
<Mylenthes> hi log
<Mylenthes> its bobbeh
<log> Oh, hi.
<Mylenthes> i think unity got updated
<Mylenthes> Im getting closer and closer to getting it working again
<Mylenthes> now the panels load up in like 5 seconds rather than 30
<Mylenthes> but it still freezes
<log> That's unfortunate.
<Mylenthes> yup
<snadge> guys.. i've lost my time and date thing in the panel
<snadge> whats the package called
<Daekdroom> indicator-datetime, I think
<Daekdroom> !info indicator-datetime
<ubottu> indicator-datetime (source: indicator-datetime): Simple clock. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.91-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 58 kB, installed size 312 kB
<Mylenthes> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 1141 kB, installed size 3256 kB (Only available for any all)
<Mylenthes> nvm no update
<Mylenthes> just my luck i guess
<snadge> lol.. indicator-datetime wasnt installed for some reason
<snadge> cheers Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> Yw
<snadge> now how do i get it back after i've reinstalled it
<Mylenthes> log out back in?
<Mylenthes> maybe.
<log> Hmm?
<snadge> probably yeah.. i just did that already though.. sigh.. laziness
<snadge> ok wow.. i just accidentally clicked suspend on the system menu
<snadge> and it just turned my pc off
<snadge> i hit the power button.. and it does BIOS post and boots up normally
<snadge> oh.. and when my pc boots up now.. it says.. debian, the universal operating system
<snadge> luls
<snadge> so i've lost the ubuntu grub branding or whatever
<snadge> hmm.. apparently removing the desktop-base package fixes that problem ;)
<Mylenthes> im bock
<Mylenthes> unity --reset now that it only takes like 5 seconds to load up, im getting like 20 warnings
<Mylenthes> says "cannot cast bamfobject to bamfapplication" or somethign like that
<Mylenthes> hello
<Mylenthes> hey is there a way to make the scrolling of my touchpad instead of jumping, go smoothly like ios
<Mylenthes> since im using two finger scrolling?
<Mylenthes> anyone?
<dr_willis> hmmm.
<Mylenthes> hmm?
<dr_willis> yup.. just hmmm.
<Mylenthes> ok
<Mylenthes> ima try relogging and hoping unity3d will work
<Mylenthes> brb
<Mylenthes> Log!
<Mylenthes> LOG!
<Mylenthes> LOOOoooooG!
<Mylenthes> I fixed it
<Mylenthes> It was compiz!
<Mylenthes> I knew it!
<dr_willis> when in doubt. use a bigger hammer
<Mylenthes> ok
<Mylenthes> for anyone who comes on here in the future saying unity wont work
<Mylenthes> Tell them to get ccsm, open it and in opengl set texture filter to fast and uncheck sync to vblank,
<Mylenthes> tell log i got it working too
<Mylenthes> ima do my hw now so yeah
<log> LOG.
<log> Hi.
<Mylenthes> LOG
<Mylenthes> I fixed it!
<Mylenthes> look up
 * log looks up.
<log> I'll save those notes. Thanks!
<log> Glad you got it working.
<Mylenthes> I cant bloody beleive it was so simple too
<Mylenthes> excuse my blood
<Mylenthes> god text in daash looks horribel
<Mylenthes> probably ati catalyst
<Mylenthes> anyone there?
<User_007> Hello i am with the bug : libfarstream-0.1-0: conflict libgstfarsight0.10-0 but 0.0.31-1ubuntu3 it's installed, (951407) that says to be fixed but even after update/full-upgrade it still conflicting
<Mylenthes> Wait say that again, slowly
<User_007> does anyone have some clue?
<Mylenthes> are you trying to update?
<User_007> yes
<Mylenthes> I had that problem, can't remember how i fixed it though
<Mylenthes> try pressing check at the bottom
<User_007> i am with the bug (951407): " libfarstream-0.1-0: conflict libgstfarsight0.10-0 but 0.0.31-1ubuntu3 it's installed"
<User_007> pressing check?
<User_007> Mylenthes, if you mean pressing yes, it will uninstall several things including libc6 and empathy
<User_007> In the bug page it says it's fixed, but even after i update, when i try upgrading it says it still conflicting.
<Mylenthes> i meant check for new updates
<Mylenthes> sometimes that will ask you to do a partial update
<Mylenthes> which usually fixes most updating problems
<Mylenthes> If that doesn't work, I have nothing else to tell you. I'm not even in here to help lol. I cam in here asking for help myself
<User_007> ohh, you mean check for updates... i am using CLI so i just do apt-get update (it's what i mean by update)
<bsdfreak> Hi, I'm having an issue with Precise Kubuntu.  After logging in through KDM my desktop won't load.  It started after a recent aptitude upgrade.
<bsdfreak> I'm running the x64 version.
<airtonix> why is resolvconf being installed on ubuntu-server ?
<micahg> airtonix: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<airtonix> micahg: bind9 is broken because of it then
<micahg> that would be a bug then :)
<airtonix> can't restart because /etc/resolv.conf isn't a symlink
<micahg> bug 933723?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933723 in bind9 (Debian) "resolvconf creating bogus resolv.conf file" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933723
<Mylenthes> hello
<Mylenthes> anyone there?
<Mylenthes> i need minor help
<dr_willis>  9h
<dr_willis> oh
<dr_willis> with....
<Mylenthes> how do i theme unity?
<Mylenthes> i found an ambiance blue theme
<Mylenthes> now how do i work it
<dr_willis> theme for what exactly.
<Mylenthes> i think gtk
<dr_willis> gnome shell. gtk.
<Mylenthes> thats what unity uses right?
<dr_willis> gtk 2 or 3  :)
<dr_willis> themes in unity and gnome shell is a bit convuluted. due to how all the 'parts' are themeable
<dr_willis> you can try the gnome-tweak and myunity tools to do some changes
<Mylenthes> myunity
<Mylenthes> fails
<Mylenthes> the theme looks nothing like what its supposed to
<Mylenthes> do i have to logout back in?
<dr_willis> gtk is the window decorations only.  try log out back in and see
<Mylenthes> kbrb
<Mylenthes> nope
<Mylenthes> still looks bronw
<Mylenthes> lemme try the gnometweak
<dr_willis> you mean just the colors are wrong
<Mylenthes> everything
<Mylenthes> its like windows 98
<dr_willis> heard of some bugs that cause that.
<dr_willis> perhaps check askubuntu.com
<Mylenthes> oh
<dr_willis> i thi k thats some theme failsafe mi
<dr_willis> mode if the stuff breaks
<Mylenthes> is gnome tweak called advanced settings
<dr_willis> i think so. for some silly reason
<Mylenthes> failsafe? i thought you cant use effects if that happens? i have my effects working fine
<Mylenthes> advanced settings only lists like 4 themes, but they work correctly
<dr_willis> they seem to like to make the menu name different then the binary name
<Mylenthes> how do i get the theme in gnometweak?
<dr_willis> i just use the themes from different repos
<dr_willis> webupd8 has a good repo for them also
<Mylenthes> wait what?
<dr_willis> what.....
<Mylenthes> i am confuse
<dr_willis> there are themes in the repos
<Mylenthes> how do i work that
<dr_willis> webupd8 has its own repos with many more
<dr_willis> install rhem via package manager tools same as an app.
<Mylenthes> wait, so download package manager tools?
<Mylenthes> oh i think i understand
<Mylenthes> lol i feel stupid
<Mylenthes> whats the repo?
<dr_willis> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Mylenthes> no webupd8 repo
<dr_willis> go to the site.
<Mylenthes> k
<dr_willis> they got guides on themes
<dr_willis> good luck. bbl. lunch time.
<Mylenthes> Lunch time lol its 2 am her
<Mylenthes> ok figured it out thanks
<Mylenthes> night
<bsdfreak> w
<GirlyGirl> Hi, how is the performance of Unity on beta 1 before I install ubuntu-desktop to give it a try? On 11.10 the UI was to laggy to use. Kde works fine with all desktop effects on my system however both on 11.10 and 12.04. (EeePC 1005ha)
<bsdfreak> Is anyone else experiencing Kubuntu login issues with Precise?
<GirlyGirl> bsdfreak: you mean no desktop on login?
<bsdfreak> Yes.
<bsdfreak> Only works in failsafe mode.
<GirlyGirl> bsdfreak: Yes the latest update removes some required packages ... do a "sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<GirlyGirl> worked for me
<bsdfreak> Okay.  I had tried that earlier with no success, but I'll give it another shot.  If that doesn't work, is there something I can do to install the specific packages that were removed?
<GirlyGirl> bsdfreak: No idea .. did this problem occur after updating packages?
<bsdfreak> Yes.
<bsdfreak> GirlyGirl: It happened after an upgrade on Friday.
<GirlyGirl> bsdfreak: I think "sudo apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" in that order should work ... assuming you have a working internet connection
<bsdfreak> GirlyGirl: Ok, I'll give it a try.  Thanks.
<almoxarife> anyone figured out how to get their old dnsmasq configuration to work on 12.04?
<almoxarife> anyone figured out how to get their old dnsmasq configuration to work on 12.04? it may only be a kubuntu issue, not sure if ubuntu also has dnsmasq by default now
<almoxarife> I want my old dnsmasq back!
<tokarbol> I think it does, mine has it.
<tokarbol> (unity)
<almoxarife> tokarbol: makes sense, its packaged in 'network-manager'
<tokarbol> you mean that network-manager depends on it?
<tokarbol> yes, it seems so.
<bsdfreak> Does anyone have any issues with the Intel WifiLink 1000?  Seems like I'm not able to reliably connect to WPA2+AES networks.
<brently> it was suggested in #Kubuntu that i ask a question about 12.04 here instead... am i in the right place?
<brently> I need help setting up dial up networking with a tethered blackberry using bluetooth..
<GirlyGirl> brently: Both places are fine as far as Kubuntu is concerned due to it having less users than Ubuntu... If you have a Ubuntu specific problem you are likely to get better help here
<brently> great. i need help with pairing a blackberry via bluetooth and setting up DUN with it.
<brently> before in 11.04, I would pair the phone, it would ask if i wanted to use DUN, then send me through a wizard. once the wizard finished I saw tmobile listed in the network manager widget, and it worked like a charm...
<brently> now in 12.04 it pairs, asks about DUN, and thats it. no wizard. not listed in the network widget. any help??
<UrB> does the bluetooth work otherwise?
<UrB> sending / receiving files, etc
<brently> i have no idea. i could test it i suppose.. would it help to know?
<UrB> well, if the bluetooth is completely non-functional, then I'd address the question to #bluez-users
<UrB> or does Kubuntu use bluez for bluetooth, anyone?
<brently> bluedevil
<brently> same problem in ubuntu 12.04 I tried it yesterday. same problem in kubuntu 12.04.
<UrB> ok
<brently> it asks if i want to use the found dial up network service. then doesnt open up the wizard to select tmobile and what plan...
<UrB> file a bug for it - that usually seems to gets better attention
<UrB> -s
<brently> in 11.04 it was great. easy a pie to set up and it worked well. all kde 4.8 distros have the same problem
<brently> hold on let me remove, re-pair the phone, and try sending a file or something...
<brently> ok just sent a picture from blackberry to kubuntu laptop
<UrB> so it works otherwise
<UrB> that limits the problem to network-manager
<brently> yeap phone pairs and sends files.
<UrB> can't help more with this as my own bluetooth is messed up :)
<brently> is there a way to perhaps replace the buggy network-manager package with what was used in a previous ubuntu release???
<brently> because as soon as i fix the one thing of being able to tether via bluetooth, i can install some programs and show off kubuntu to friends at work...
<brently> what packages handle mobile broadband?
<UrB> I'd say networkmanager
<brently> ok can i replace it with a previous version?
<UrB> that I am not sure of - but you could file a bug like a suggested earlier
<brently> i figured maybe if it worked in 11.04, try using the older package....?...
<UrB> they usually get addressed quite quickly
<UrB> and someone might already have work-around
<brently> will you help me by submitting the bug?
<brently> normally you pair the phone, it asks do you want to connect to DUN service, you say yes, it opens a wizard, you select tmobile....
<brently> the wizard never pops up.
<brently> is there an old school way to add the mobile broadband connection, and tell it to use the paired phone?
<UrB> just type ubuntu-bug network-manager to terminal
<UrB> it should gather information and open pre-filled bug report
<UrB> there were some scripts years ago, but not sure if they work on current system
<brently> cool its collecting info
<UrB> just follow the instructions there and write down what you expected to happen and what happened instead - and then wait for replies
<brently> i dint have a launchpad account.. or i forget what it was years ago
<brently> ah i remembered it!
<UrB> it's fairly quick to do - useful to have if you use development versions (read: buggy versions) :)
<brently> ah. well thanks so much for your help!
<UrB> np
<brently> ok bug submitted    should i expect a reply?
<brently> just curious, can i force it to use a previous version of the network manager package?
<UrB> eventually, yes - either it's deemed a proper bug and attended to or someone will explain why it's not a bug
<UrB> and close it
<UrB> as for the old version: dependencies might prevent you from using an older version
<UrB> have you tried blueman on the ubuntu side to to get the bluetooth tethering working?
<brently> when i had kubuntu 11.04, and added a ppa for kde 4.8 and upgraded kde, it did something similar. it gave me the wizard, and added the connection. but it didnt work
<brently> i tried an ubuntu 12.04 live dvd. it added the connection but failed to connect
<brently> same thing as four other kde 4.8 distros. they all give the wizard, add the connection under mobile broadband, it says "configuring interface" but never connects
<brently> i just noticed rf kill.txt was attached to my bug report. that will show the bluetooth interface listed.
<UrB> brently: make sure you have current e-mail address in your launchpad account - all updates on you bug report will be notified with mail
<brently> cool. any ideas for a work-around in the mean time?
<UrB> nope - my bluetooth is broken so I can't even try with my own phone
<brently> i really like kubuntu 12.04 and once this small thing is fixed I can take it out-and-about showing it off
<UrB> does the blueberry do usb-tethering?
<UrB> and does that work
<brently> hmm didnt try the usb cable. with windows 7 i got bluetooth tethering working and i showed it off to friends... i will go grab my usb cable and see what happens
<brently> it sees the removable media right away
<brently> i have no idea what to do now
<UrB> not sure how it's done in blueberry, but at least in android you have to activate the usb tethering from the phone side
<brently> i guess i will google it
<brently> ok there is a program called barry supposedly you install on ubuntu for thethering a BB
<brently> is there a way i can start with 11.04 or maybe 11.10, mark the network manager to be kept, and do a complete upgrade keeping the packages marked to be held back?
<UrB> doubt that
<brently> not having any luck figuring usb tethering out
<brently> so i guess i wait for it to get fixed or someone write back with a work around... booo
<encrypt> hi i've activated the scale compiz plugin,but only wlor
<encrypt> hi i've activated the scale compiz plugin, but only works with the shortcut ctrl+w, not when pointing to the corner i've set. have to configure it manually after every boot
<almoxarife> which install is the closest to gnome-2?
<almoxarife> gnome-shell or unity-2?
<hifi> xfce
<crizzy> neither is correct answer if you want legacy layout
<crizzy> install gnome3's fallback mode, or, like mentioned, xfce
<almoxarife> legacy layout would be best
<hifi> you can make the xfce panel layout exactly like gnome 2
<hifi> as seen in some xubuntu spins
<crizzy> i would rather use windows ^^ and would still if unity wouldn't have come along..
<almoxarife> windows? oh my
<crizzy> well from win/mac users view linux desktops have been generally just a bad joke
<hifi> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/S6TCzkP-pHI/AAAAAAAAAoM/705bdGpb7bs/SS_Selection_016.png xfce in xubuntu
<crizzy> unity is the first thing that somehow looks promising
<crizzy> that is ugly :)
<almoxarife> hifi: the xfce install needs anything extra? to get the look?
<crizzy> would never touch that over win7
<hifi> almoxarife: if you install xubuntu-desktop package you'll get all the bells and whistles
<hifi> if you just install xfce4 it will not have the default settings like that
<hifi> I never realized my xfce is set up almost like that
<almoxarife> hifi: thnks. I actually use plasma-desktop, but I need the back-bone for some of the ubuntu apps
<ironhalik> I dont know whats all that hassle about Unity :)
<hifi> I don't quite get what you're after
<almoxarife> me?
<hifi> yup
<ironhalik> well, whoever
<ironhalik> Unity seems to be annoying a lot of people
<crizzy> no
<almoxarife> I use plasma-desktop(kubuntu) , but I also use a lot of the ubuntu apps, without a base system installed the apps look like shit,
<crizzy> just very small and loud minority
<hifi> almoxarife: what you need is a proper GTK theme
<crizzy> these guys who complain about every change anyway
<hifi> that looks like Qt (KDE)
<hifi> only thing I find annoying is that IIRC ubuntu didn't give you the choice of gnome 3 at some point at least
<hifi> and forced you to unity
<ironhalik> crizzy: which is strange, considering theres a lot of alternatives
<almoxarife> hifi: that would be great, but that's the problem, no one has come up with a proper gtk thems that I have seen which bridges both
<hifi> I might be wrong, I've been using xfce for ages
<ironhalik> hifi: you had the chocie when you downloaded the ISO
<ironhalik> youve got the choice in software center too
<hifi> oh, but didn't unity replace gnome-2 for one release at least?
<hifi> before gnome 3 came out
<crizzy> ironhalik: also all that whining is very counter-productive. rather filing bugs with good explanation why something sucks is much more productive, and has got many rough edges polished from unity
<ironhalik> hifi: nah, you had the fallback mode then
<hifi> oh, then I don't see the probelm
<crizzy> ironhalik: only if these whiners would put all that energy to that rather than just complaining :)
<hifi> or just don't use unity
<crizzy> or that
<ironhalik> its just the default, its not mandatory ;>
<hifi> if gnome 3 is an option and even during install, I really don't see the problem
<crizzy> unity was the only reason why i bothered to check linux desktop again.. would never have done that otherwise tbh
<ironhalik> its like people whining about the default interior finish in the latest dodge ;> (mandatory car analogy)
<hifi> and you can always just use netinstall <3
<crizzy> dno what's the fuzz about these old crap desktops like gnome2, but i can guarantee you these don't attarct windows people
<crizzy> look and feel ancient compared to win87
<crizzy> -8
<almoxarife> hifi: any recommends for a proper gkt theme?
<almoxarife> to bridge xfce with kubuntu
<hifi> install gtk-qt-engine
<hifi> The GTK-Qt Theme Engine is a plugin for GTK that allows GTK applications to use Qt widget styles.
<hifi> Aimed primarily at KDE users, this plugin provides a way to unify the look and feel of the Linux desktop.
<hifi> actually surprising kubuntu doesn't make sure GTK programs look like Qt
<crizzy> unfortunately themeing is least of the problems with gtk apps in kde
<crizzy> kde-configured printers won't work, file dialogs are different, network mounts don't work in file dialogs etc etc etc....
<hifi> crizzy: some people want simple and elegant desktops, I disabled aero on win7 for performance reasons
<hifi> I don't *need* anything pretty
<almoxarife> hifi: I will do that
<hifi> as long as everything runs fast(er)
<crizzy> hifi: aero is faster on my computer than basic as it's gpu-accelerated
<crizzy> basic theme is not..
<hifi> aero screws up everything not designed for win7
<hifi> or vista
<crizzy> not for me
<hifi> I suppose you don't play games from the 90's
<crizzy> win7 also has brains to automatically shut it down for apps that don't work with it, and enable it again
<hifi> yeah, and that causes problems too when you switch between aero and basic
<crizzy> like what
<hifi> just sticking with basic is just fine, it looks nice enough
<hifi> flickering, window displacement
<crizzy> never seen any, but ok
<hifi> I use dual head so when aero switches off stuff on my second head moves a bit
<hifi> also when I don't need it and it shaves off ~10 fps from team fortres 2, why would I use it
<hifi> my gpu really sucks
<crizzy> if you don't like it, don't :)
<crizzy> i always just buy new hardware when it gets slow
<crizzy> i hate ancient crapware
<hifi> bought new hardware in 2006 or so :p
<crizzy> figures, then
<crizzy> hardware is almost free nowadays
<hifi> just a big hassle to upgrade
<crizzy> my comp is getting 1,5years old already.. still running everything fine tho
<crizzy> with hd6870
<hifi> and everything moves so fast it's not as easy as just swapping a new cpu, adding memory and a new gpu
<hifi> like it was 10 years ago
<crizzy> i think that card is around 100-130e nowadays so there isn't really reason to torture yourself with bad hardware :9
<hifi> to upgrade I need a new motherboard, new cpu, new memory and a new gpu
<hifi> it's not just 100€ anymore I'm afraid
<hifi> to get anything reasonable fast for todays games
<crizzy> just buy a new ready-built computer and throw old one out of window :)
<glosoli> friggin technology evolutioj
<glosoli> evolution'
<crizzy> only gpu's have really progressed in last years tbh
<crizzy> my wife has some several years old, first generation quadcore phenom 2.5ghz, and only thing i've upgraded in it has been the gpu... cpu itself is fine for all new games
<hifi> my problem is LGA 775 and DDR2
<glosoli> Well yes, most of the upgrades are not even important for daily users
<glosoli> execept laptops upgraiding for economic power savings
<glosoli> and etc
<glosoli> except''
<crizzy> yeah it's 4,5 years old.. checked
<hifi> with just a CPU swap, more memory and a new GPU it would be reasonable to upgrade
<glosoli> I even have P4 2Ghz with GeForce MX440 is 11 years old, and it's still enough for my parents daily usage :)
<crizzy> :p
<crizzy> i would rip my hair off with that thing, though
<crizzy> need cores! :p
<hifi> in-laws use a thinkpad T23
<glosoli> Well it runs just fine, for a browser and etc :) they don't do much with it
<crizzy> don't try to run firefox on it ;D
<glosoli> although it consumes big amounts of energy, as monitor is really big and old
<glosoli> crizzy: well it runs just fine
<crizzy> yeah, pun joke
<glosoli> ;D
<crizzy> for firefox eating your ram, cpu and babies
<glosoli> well Chrome would be faster although
<hifi> not necessarily
<glosoli> ;DD
<hifi> there is a fine line between chrome and firefox
<crizzy> nah chrome likely is slower on single core machine
<glosoli> Everytime I try to use FF it looks so slow for me
<crizzy> chrome relies heavily on threading
<glosoli> crizzy: yes, you got the point here
<hifi> yup, it also opens a lot of file handles IIRC
<hifi> depends a lot on the setup which is faster
<crizzy> on my 6-core, firefox makes me cry
<crizzy> some one thing in one tab jams everything
<crizzy> like.. cmon
<glosoli> yes same here
<glosoli> It's smth just killing me, I can even use Google Chrome Dev Channel and it will be much more stable for me because one fail in Firefox will fail whole browser
<glosoli> crizzy: maybe you have some knowledge with PyQt ?
<crizzy> don't curse on me, i hate python :)
<crizzy> it's like ruby done wrong, if you want that sort of programming language... ruby does it better
<crizzy> everything is an object, and no 'tarded forced indentication rules
<glosoli> I hate ruby :D
<crizzy> the syntax is 90% the sa,e
<crizzy> *same
<crizzy> mindset is different
<glosoli> nah it just doesn't feel right, even tho, everyone in ruby channel saying that ruby doesn't even have any proper GUI Toolkit
<crizzy> ruby = everything is an object, python = same old mishmash mess of procedural and object functions
<crizzy> and that forced indetication.. #¤!"%
<crizzy> glosoli: write c/c++ if you want gui apps >=)
<crizzy> my programming mind makes me wanna vomit every time i see python/ruby/whatever language ;D
<glosoli> well python + pyqt4 does it well why the hell I would go for C++ if I am not writing any video editing or any other high end app
<glosoli> ;d
<crizzy> with Qt you could try Qt quick first
<crizzy> http://qt.nokia.com/qtquick/
<glosoli> crizzy: why is it better ?
<crizzy> dno 'better', but probably easier to learn.. if you know html/css/js you can get started pretty quickly
<glosoli> crizzy: Well I know pyqt4 already, and it supports HTML and CSS in it's objects for designing them
<crizzy> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/ this looked somewhat interesting too
<glosoli> PyGTK is a mess for me
<glosoli> Won't even start looking at it for bad cross platform support
<crizzy> gtk is a bit mess, ye
<crizzy> Qt doesn't exactly have that perfect cross platform support.. i mean it's non-native with it's own widget engine for windows and mac
<crizzy> only themed like native
<glosoli> crizzy: that's fairly enough
<glosoli> If you compare it to others
<crizzy> i still favor making of truly native guis for each platform
<crizzy> use shared components/libs for the core code
<glosoli> crizzy: anyway, would you mind me naming any pros for python vs ruby (not mentioning syntax, which I find alright in python)
<crizzy> already did ^^
<glosoli> crizzy: I didin't got the point of them ;D
<crizzy> in ruby, everything is an object and no forced indetication
<glosoli> crizzy: in python everything is an object too, or smth changed  ?
<crizzy> nope, everything is not an object in python :)
<glosoli> it is
<glosoli> :)
<crizzy> well, go through http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/documentation/quickstart/ and make your own mind
<crizzy> both still suck imo ;)
<glosoli> crizzy: http://goo.gl/HjxaJ
<glosoli> they doesn't suck for me, as I don't make games dude ;D
<crizzy> i find that anti-programming syntax obscure
<crizzy> damned hard, just give me c/c++ syntax :)
<crizzy> every 'end' makes me shiver..
<crizzy> i want my { }
<glosoli> well in python there is no ends ;D and identation thing is good for me as it makes anyones python code readable clearly
<glosoli> I like that strict syntax
<crizzy> i only find it limiting and annoying ;)
<glosoli> crizzy: well it's near worthless for a game developer
<crizzy> i once tried some opengl thingy with python
<crizzy> was kinda fun
<crizzy> not really useful for anything else than some prototype demos, but still pretty ez for new ppl to get into opengl
<crizzy> not sure what it was.. some ogre wrapper probably
<glosoli> crizzy: well as I mentioned before as I don't make any games and I will not in future, it suits me good ;D
<crizzy> it's still good to know the languages that were USED for making these scripting languages ;)
<glosoli> Well it isn't scripting language for sure, I know you hate it, but it isn't scripting language :)
<glosoli> THere are so many apps being developed using Python
<crizzy> everything that isn't compiled is a scripting language :P
<crizzy> even if you vomit some jit compiler over it
<glosoli> well it isn't :)
<glosoli> python is compiled
<glosoli> in fact :)
<glosoli> if you even used it you probably seen these pyc files ?
<crizzy> those are not necessity for it
<crizzy> however
<crizzy> other way around, you can write scripts in C
<crizzy> (really)
<crizzy> http://bellard.org/tcc/
<glosoli> I know, I just don't like C :D
<glosoli> writing tons of stuff to get simple things done lol, life with java was even more painful
<crizzy> c needs some library hunting, ye
<crizzy> libraries are what make these languages something, not the language itself
<crizzy> otherwise they're just slightly more glorified C
<glosoli> well yes :) but that's why I like python, and it doesn't suck for me at all, Ruby looks  like a pascal for me having these ends
<glosoli> and If I want to co-operate with C i just use PyObjC and that's all :)
<glosoli> Python can even be used for programming robots
<crizzy> and python is written in C, around we come ;)
<crizzy> time to go hunt some lunch >>
<glosoli> crizzy: wasn't C written in smth else ? :D anyway have a nice lunch
<hifi> currently C is written in C, mostly
<glosoli> mostly, that's it ;D
<hifi> assembly is only used for optimizations
<glosoli> anyway, why not to use smth to make another good smth
<glosoli> :D
<ironhalik> Python rOcKz! ;>
<ironhalik> I'm more of a Java guy myself, but overall, python is nice
<crizzy> c > * :)
<ironhalik> It's nice and fast, but it's also a pain in the ass ;>
<jcgs> hi :) a recent update appears to have just broken libasound2 :( i can't seem to install 32bit and 64bit versions at the same time, which has meant that skype has been removed from my computer
<crizzy> just noticed my webcam isn't detected anymore in 12.04 -.-
<crizzy> wat to do
<crizzy> naw.. seems to work, top menu doesn't have 'webcam' entry anymore though.. need to start cheese manually
<jcgs> I managed to fix it by downgrading to the version in my cache
<kklimonda> jcgs: is it trying to install the same version for both architectures?
<jcgs> unfortunately not. the versions in the repo have different numbers, and they both require the other one to be the same version
<kklimonda> jcgs: have you tried updating? it may be that your mirror was out of date
<jcgs> i did, have the version numbers equalized now?
<jcgs> updating didn't seem to make anything better
<kklimonda> yes
<kklimonda> both are at 1.0.25-1ubuntu9
<jcgs> am currently downloading a very large debug package, but will have another go when that finishes. I can check what version is on my mirror using ftp :)
<MCR> Question: Why is Cannonical dropping Emerald instead of using it as default window-decorator ?
<MCR> It was developed to work with Compiz and is by far the most advanced win-decorator out there, so ?
<MCR> and now it does not build for Precise anymore (used it on 11.04 and 11.10)
<MCR> btw, thanks for the help with my RMB problem - the compiz version form the PPA was the culprint.
<bjsnider> MCR, is it not a dead project at this point?
<MCR> now I got a new problem with Unity though - the tray area is constantly reloading until it finally fails to display the standard indicators...
<MCR> bjsnider: What is exactly a dead project ?
<bjsnider> nobody developing it anymore
<MCR> bjsnider: Open Source is made to be revived, no ? ;)
<kklimonda> not really
<kklimonda> unless you're planning on reviving it ;)
<MCR> I just do not understand why dropping the best stuff out there might help with getting forward...
<MCR> kklimonda: It was not compiling for 0.9x+ versions of Compiz, but soreau (from the Compiz channel) fixed it, so many folks used it on 11.04 and 11.10.
<MCR> but now it is not compiling on Precise anymore.
<MCR> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-emerald-in-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<kklimonda> MCR: because noone has been working on it. I don't know why hasn't Canonical stepped in - probably because what Unity needs is a small decorator, and emerald has a lot of code that is not really interesting enough to maintain it
<MCR> ^^^Here you can see that it is not dead, because many folks are using it :)
<kklimonda> MCR: it's dead because noone has stepped in to maintain it on a regular basis. It means fixing bugs, releasing new versions etc.
<kklimonda> it's easy to just jump in and fix it enough to make it build again
<MCR> It has many features other decorators simply do not have, like programmable title buttons, which are very useful for pros.
<MCR> You can for example add 3 additional buttons to roll up/down, make the window sticky/unsticky or ontop/normal...
<MCR> kklimonda: I can point you to the source and I bet soreau would upload the fix to git if you could fix it...
<MCR> also no Decorator can look that good :)
<MCR> so long speech, short resumee: I want Emerald back - who is able to help ? ;)
<kklimonda> MCR: I don't have time to fix it, as I don't use it myself this is not something I care about. What I meant is that fixing it to build is easy enough, but the problem is you need an active upstream developer to fix bugs, make releases and make sure that it builds again in the future.
<MCR> So where can I find an upstream developer then ?
<kklimonda> MCR: I'd try asking on the compiz channel if anyone is interested.. but I'm sure if there were people interested in maintaining it they'd already step out and do that
<bjsnider> i don't think there's any demand for it
<bjsnider> if there was nobody would need to ask for a developer
<MCR> kklimonda, bjsnider: Precise is not even released and I am sure people are interested - just wanted to speed up things a little ;)
<ironhalik> Huh, after the latest compiz update, I'm missing it from lightdm session menu
<ironhalik> and since it was the default, ot booted to wallpaper only, without any menu
<dr_willis> ive used windowmanagers  in the past that worked that way
<dr_willis> old school
<ironhalik> I'm still missing Unity :P
<DrHalan> ironhalik: why do you miss it?
<ironhalik> DrHalan: Dunno, tidays update updated compiz, after reboot, it stopped working
<kklimonda> ironhalik: do you have it still installed?
<kklimonda> probably the update removed something?
<DrHalan> yeah it removed a lot of compiz stuff
<DrHalan> if i'd do an dist-upgrade here it woudl remove compiz-* too
<DrHalan> im guessing the packages are stil in process of being built
<kklimonda> ironhalik: so the lesson here is "don't do dist-upgrade unless you know what you are doing"
<DrHalan> yeha
<MCR> or always check if the upgrade would also remove packages...
<MCR> I can confirm the problem.
<LjL> is btrfs support broken in the precise beta CD?
<ironhalik> yeah, it seems like it
<ikonia> I'd be more interested if it's more stable
<ironhalik> Ill wait till proper packages are in the repos
<MCR> In my experience compiz never was so stable like in this Precise release - the sad thing is that the compiz-plugins-extra and compiz-plugins-unsupported seem to be dropped and not maintained by the Unity team anymore, which is a bad thing...
<kklimonda> the part of the reason compiz got so stable is that they've dropped a lot of plugins that were not working well with each other ;)
<MCR> kklimonda: I am for fixing things not violently removing them...
<kklimonda> MCR: but if there is noone ti fix things then some hard decisions have to be made
<DrHalan> well stability is most important
<MCR> kklimonda: A lot of the removed plugins were working flawlessly...
<DrHalan> the only plugin i really miss are the modal windows from oneiric beta
<MCR> Sure stability is the most important thing
<spacebug-> oops, latest update of my packages broke ubuntu-desktop (unity can't be installed, unmet dependencies)
<snadge> id like to see someone fix this bug
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/770283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 770283 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<snadge> its ancient.. and frustrating :P
<MCR> but workspacenames for example is a simple, useful plugin that never made any problems, but is not available anymore
<snadge> This bug affects you and 70 other people
<snadge> Reported by Kevin Knerr on 2011-04-25
<snadge> coming up to its 1 year anniversary ;)
<MCR> one can still install the extra and unsupported packages (like I did) at least...
<MCR> and compiz still is stable :)
<MCR> ironhalik: Thanks a lot for your help with the RMB problem ! :) SOLVED
<MCR> ironhalik: (had to remove the PPA)
<MCR> (s)
<MCR> Does someone know how to best get in contact with Ayatana/Compiz/Unity developers ? Do they have their own channel ?
<MCR> #compiz-dev is very quiet these days :-(
<brendand> MCR - #ubuntu-unity
<MCR> brendand: thanx, very quiet there also :)
<dr_willis> too quiet
<bjsnider> MCR, compiz's future has been questioned for a while now
<bjsnider> for example, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA1Mjc
<bjsnider> and, http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2011/12/25/apology-2/
<MCR> bjsnider: I read the second one and also talked briefly to smspillaz on the #compiz-dev channel...
<bjsnider> yuh huh
<MCR> I still hope he comes back to it though ;)
<MCR> and I am sure we will get Emerald running on Precise as well :-D
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello all.  I've been running 12.04 Beta 1 for a few days, and everything has been great (short of a few bugs).  However, this morning, when I'm trying to update the two machines I have running it, I'm getting "Not all updates can be installed" and it's prompting me to do a partial upgrade. Is this ok to do? What is this a partial upgrade to?
<ior3k> btw, I installed the beta on an acquaintance's computer (to replace Win XP) this weekend and I must say, the installer is really well done
<kklimonda> Cajun_Lan_Man: no it's not ok unless you understand what you're doing
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I guess my question is why is it prompting me to do a partial upgrade?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> If I'm running 12.04, which is the latest, then what could it be trying to "upgrade" to?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I've never been prompted to do an "upgrade" like that.  Only updates.
<kklimonda> Cajun_Lan_Man: it's trying to upgrade packages to their newer versions, but not all dependencies are in place so it can't do that and proposes to upgrade just a part of them (and maybe remove those that it can't - I'm not sure, I haven't used update-manager in a long time)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Ahh.  Well that makes sense.  In other words, it's got to do with the current state of the software in the repositories?
<brendand> Cajun_Lan_Man, it's just different wording. Strictly speaking all updates are upgrades.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Being that it's still in beta form, I would understand that.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I just wondered what was going on, because it was more than just one machine doing this.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> My son is 10, and I just gave him his first computer to call his own. I put 12.04 on it, and it prompted me for this partial upgrade. That made 3 seperate machines asking for it. (I hadn't installed any software on any of them beyond the standard software included on the ISO)
<brendand> Cajun_Lan_Man, why are you making your ten year old use development releases?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Because I'm a cruel parent?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> No. 12.04, for me at least, is noticably snappier than 11.10.  And being that it's about a 5 year old PC, it just runs smoother.
<brendand> Cajun_Lan_Man, that's good to know. If you run unity-2d then 11.10 should be fine
<brendand> Cajun_Lan_Man, i run 11.10 on 1.6 Ghz Atom netbooks and it runs fine
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I may bump him down to 11.10 then.  Good to know.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> The only thing I really have to do to it is the ndiswrapper for the wifi card I'm using with it.  But I think that's a whole nother IRC channel.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I don't know much about programming, but I love what Canonical and Ubuntu are doing. So for now I just run Ubuntu where I am, and report bugs when they happen.
<brendand> Cajun_Lan_Man, that's cool - more beta testers is good :)
<allain> latest update failed spectacularly and won't let me send a report. It complains of incorrect padding
<zzecool> glosoli: ?
<zzecool> i want those updates
<zzecool> i cant wait ;p
<zzecool> fooking dependencies
<spaceneedle> After trying to update , synaptic uninstalled unity-3d. This was probably due to my filing a bug regarding compiz--which was gobbling up 33% of cpu.
<spacebug-> now I got the dependencies right but after the latest update things are kind of broken. Shortcut keys like alt+F4 to close I had to reset and now I got back that error with changing desktop with ctrl+F# makes it put out chars to terminal
<glosoli> there are landing more updates this day I think
<glosoli> :)
<spacebug-> I hope ;)
<glosoli> I am sure it will, there always comes a bunch of updates with broken dependencies
<spacebug-> actually I like the gnome-fallback (no effects) relly much. That and maybe install cairo-dock again and that could might be what I will run later
<glosoli> and only after then there comes dependencies
<glosoli> spacebug-: you probably will get even faster desktop using it that way :) gnome fallback does have global menu maybe ?
<spacebug-> well the dependencies are no longer broken but the new compiz or unity broke things with shortcut keys and such (like I had when I was on unity-team dev ppa
<spacebug-> default it is not global menu (and I dont want that. first thing i remove after install)
<glosoli> well for me they are, as I am develping apps with Qt, I have a lot of Qt related stuff :)
<glosoli> and the same goes for ia32-libs-multiarch
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<travelinrob> greetings. am i at the right place to discuss beta issues?
<travelinrob> greetings. am i at the right place to discuss beta issues?
<soaringsky> travelinrob: yes
<travelinrob> soaringsky!
<travelinrob> so, i had two irc channels open and wanted to quit one. i used /quit and it logged me off the server. how do i do it properly
<travelinrob> ?
<soaringsky> you would use "/leave #channel"
<travelinrob> ah. thank you.
<travelinrob> so, regarding bugs. say i have a folder window open (i assume nautilus) and there are multiple folders (directories) listed.
<glosoli> spacebug-: check for updates
<glosoli> spacebug-: for me everything fixed now
<travelinrob> if i highlight the last folder and press shift-home, it hightlights all of the folders as expected. if i go into the last folder (double click or enter) and alt-left arrow back out, it's highlighted. if i then try shift-home again, it doesn't highlight all of the folders, it only highlights the first folder in the list.
<travelinrob> even if when i come back out of the folder and it is highlighted and i shift click on an earlier folder, it only highlights the one i click on.
<travelinrob> can anyone confirm this behavior?
<Mylenthes> HELLO
<Mylenthes> anyone there?
<travelinrob> ok. well, this seems no productive.
<travelinrob> non
<Mylenthes> I have another q. If i install gnome shell will it screw up unity?
<john38> Does Precise Pangolin use more cpu cores for multitask apps or Oneiric Ocelot?
<soaringsky> Mylenthes: not to my knowledge
 * patdk-wk wonders exactly how one could change that
<patdk-wk> multitask apps can only have so many tasks
<patdk-wk> and you can only have so many cpu cores
<patdk-wk> nothing will change those
<john38> ok
<soaringsky> travelinrob: sorry I can't help you. keep asking here and eventually you'll find the right person
<patdk-wk> now, an app could be made to use multi-cores better, but that would be on an app by app basis
<john38> well what i mean is will it utilize all cores for example 6 cores for faster finishing time
<patdk-wk> john, depends on the app
<patdk-wk> will the app use all cores or not?
<Mylenthes> what does travelinrob need help with?
<patdk-wk> the os doesn't limit it
<john38> oh
<patdk-wk> like, gzip will still only use one core
<john38> is it true that command line based apps are faster than gui
<soaringsky> Mylenthes: issues with nautilus. look at the irc logs for specifics
<Mylenthes> nvm i cant help lol
<Mylenthes> ok ima brb
<john38> i still use Lucid ..wonder how much different Precise will be
<soaringsky> john38: a lot
<john38> are the updates in Lucid incorporated in Precise?
<john38> or is it different
<soaringsky> john38: generally yes. when something is updated in ubuntu the newest versions always get it
<john38> Does Precise have a larger list for CUPS
<soaringsky> john38: idk, but I would think so
<john38> i dual boot lucid and windows 7 does precise allow me to delete lucid partition and install it in its place?
<soaringsky> john38: that's going to be really tricky
<soaringsky> john38: if you do that, you may run into issues with startup
<john38> hm
<pa> hi, im sorry to ask here, but i cannot find help anywhere else. anyone familiar with grub rescue prompt? i constantly get symbol not found when i try to insmod modules that are needed to boot
<soaringsky> john38: the safest way would be to upgrade in place, but that would leave a messy install
<pa> such as normal, help, or linux
<john38> yeah i know
<Mylenthes> minute i held the key
<john38> 5 years support huh
<pa> grub_env_export or grub_mm_base
<Mylenthes> When they say support, what exactly does that mean? bug fixes?
<soaringsky> john38: so unless you really want to spend hours fixing boot issues, I'd upgrade in place
<john38> i have Nvidia 470 card and use 32-24 pae kernel with older nvidia driver i have to avoid the newer kernel and newer nvidia driver i wonder if Precise will fix that prob?
<DrHalan> yay unity 5.6 kicks in
<john38> because it messes up system
<soaringsky> Mylenthes: support means bug fixes, irc help, and such
<Mylenthes> cool, but i will always use latest anyway lol
<soaringsky> Mylenthes: however, support decreases with age. hardy server is still technically supported, you won't find much help
<Mylenthes> Soaring, do you know of the move unity launcher to the bottom plugin thing?
<travelinrob> Mylenthes: say i have a folder window open (i assume nautilus) and there are multiple folders (directories) listed. if i highlight the last folder and press shift-home, it hightlights all of the folders as expected. if i go into the last folder (double click or enter) and alt-left arrow back out, it's highlighted. if i then try shift-home again, it doesn't highlight all of the folders, it only highlights the first folder in the
<travelinrob> list. even if when i come back out of the folder and it is highlighted and i shift click on an earlier folder, it only highlights the one i click on. I was looking to see if anyone can confirm this behavior.
<soaringsky> john38: maybe. try a livecd? a lot of things have been fixed in precise
<thomas001> hello, before i go and download a iso: does the desktop or alternative version allow to specify custom root filesystem flags? (like btrfs and compression). all i found on the internet was old information which suggests some console hacking while the installer is running
<travelinrob> this is running 12.04 beta via live usb.
<v0lksman> hello!  I noticed that 12.04 still has nagios3 3.2.3 and not 3.3.1.  Can anyone explain why?
<soaringsky> Mylenthes: I don't use unity, sorry
<Mylenthes> what do you use?
<soaringsky> v0lksman: someone probably forgot to update it
<john38> soaringsky, Unity is the newest graphical interface?
<soaringsky> Mylenthes: gnome
<Mylenthes> ima try gnome
<soaringsky> john38: not exactly. there are many different supported interfaces
<soaringsky> Mylenthes: shell is really nice and installs easily
<soaringsky> v0lksman: does the update fix bugs?
<john38> soaringsky, i know KDE Gnome...etc
<Mylenthes> travelin, i cant help, I dont really know what exacltly your talking about
<Mylenthes> i tried to do it
<Mylenthes> but, yeah idk. Just hope it gets fixed
<v0lksman> soaringsky: bugs and new features..been out for a while too
<Mylenthes> brb
<soaringsky> travelinrob: is there a bug reported in launchpad?
<travelinrob> if you have a directory with multiple folders and you go into a folder near the end and then alt-back arrow back out and then hold shift and click on another folder it will highlight the folder you click on and not the highlighted and between.
<travelinrob> soaringsky, i don't know.
<john38> soaringsky, whats the quickest way to report a buy
<v0lksman> soaringsky: I tried to build my own package but the patches fail pretty spectacularly.
<john38> soaringsky, bug
<soaringsky> v0lksman: is the new version in Debian?
<soaringsky> !reportbug
<v0lksman> soaringsky: not that I can see
<trism> !info nagios3 unstable
<ubottu> nagios3 (source: nagios3 (3.2.3-3)): A host/service/network monitoring and management system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.3-3+b2 (unstable), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<soaringsky> travelinrob: john38 run the command ubuntu-bug nautilus
<john38> soaringsky, ok..in command line?
<soaringsky> john38: yes
<john38> soaringsky, what are system requirements in Precise with Unity 3D
<soaringsky> v0lksman: ok, its probably not going to get in. maybe we'll do an SRU eventually
<soaringsky> john38: idk
<john38> soaringsky, i'll look it up
<v0lksman> soaringsky: okee dokee...thanks for looking into it!
<soaringsky> v0lksman: google ubuntu sru process
<andrewaclt> Can somebody else on 12.04 go to the terminal run python and then type "import os" and then "os.urandom(1) and see what it says?
<trism> andrewaclt: just a "random" byte, 'y' in my case, why?
<andrewaclt> trism, I'm getting an ImportError: cannot import name urandom
<bluefrog> it  will say something different each time as it has to do with entropy
<andrewaclt> lol yes, I know
<travelinrob> soaringsky: filed!
<andrewaclt> bluefrog, trism it looks like my virtualenv was busted reinstalling fixed it all (odd)
<soaringsky> travelinrob: cool. hopefully someone will find and fix
<trism> andrewaclt: definitely odd, at least it's fixed
<travelinrob> soaringsky. also, if i install software via a deb file, it doesn't seem to show in the unity menu interface. i have to start it from command line.
<soaringsky> travelinrob: that shouldn't be happening. are you sure the debs were properly installed, and where did the debs come from?
<travelinrob> one example was google-earth
<gavinstark> When installing from ubuntu-12.04-beta1-dvd-i386 in VMWare Fusion (3.1.3) I get a default screen resolution of 5120x3000. Not exactly sure where/how to search if this has already been reported.
<soaringsky> travelinrob: many third-party debs don't work properly with ubuntu's menu system
<travelinrob> it installs through software manager successfully, but isn't listed anywhere in the search or menus.
<travelinrob> chromium has issues, as well.
<soaringsky> travelinrob: those programs probably don't have menus set up correctly
<FunnyLookinHat> My Thinkpad T410 won't suspend when I close the lid - no matter what settings I have in Power Settings...  where should I report that sort of a bug ( or check for a duplicate ) ?
<travelinrob> if you minimize it, you can't get it back. clicking the icon in the bar only opens a new instance. i had to set it up to open last opened tabs on startup. then if i accidentally minimize it, i have to kill the task via commandline and then click the icon again.
<soaringsky> travelinrob: however, there is a semi-official chromium ppa out there that works
<itaylor57> FunnyLookinHat, do you know the current bios version for the lemur2?
<soaringsky> travelinrob: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89058/how-to-install-the-latest-stable-version-of-chromium
<itaylor57> travelinrob, i am having no problems with chromium
<travelinrob> another thing that happens often is windows will open with their title bar above the top bar. Then, I can't move them because i can't grab the top.
<travelinrob> itaylor57, are you running 12.04?
<itaylor57> yes
<travelinrob> beta
<itaylor57> travelinrob, yes
<travelinrob> live?
<itaylor57> no upgraded from 11.10
<travelinrob> that may be the difference as it worked for you prior to upgrade.
<soaringsky> travelinrob: I don't use unity, so I'm not an expert in that situation
<travelinrob> obviously, i'm giving it a shot.
<itaylor57> yea but i have a totally different version after i upgraded
<itaylor57> 17.0.963.79 (Developer Build 125985 Linux) Ubuntu 12.04
<travelinrob> how do i get that number?
<travelinrob> what command?
<itaylor57> i got it from chromium help about
<Mylenthes> hey, is there any way to make it so that i can have it set to not need a password to login, but still be able to authenticate
<Mylenthes> or is that a bug?
<glosoli> there is an option
<glosoli> :)
<glosoli> System Settings -> Users
<Mylenthes> I know, but then when i try to install something
<micahg> travelinrob: that version of chromium was uploaded < 12 hours ago :)
<Mylenthes> the authentication fails
<glosoli> Mylenthes: it doesn't ask to authenticate ????
<Mylenthes> it does
<Mylenthes> but because i have no password
<Mylenthes> it fails
<glosoli> Mylenthes: well you have to get one :)
<travelinrob> micahg, ok. thanks. the live version has no help -> about.
<Mylenthes> but i dont want one :(
<Mylenthes> I hate having to type it everytime
<glosoli> Mylenthes: lost ?
<Mylenthes> i login
<glosoli> aaa
<glosoli> so use windows :)
<glosoli> and be unsecure
<Mylenthes> >:0
<Mylenthes> I would shoot myself
<glosoli> what's the point of linux by allowing anyone to do anything ? even wouldn't make any sense for bsd systems
<Mylenthes> i dont care if my family does
<glosoli> Mylenthes: but do you care what online people can do to yu ?
<glosoli> accesing your data having your permission
<glosoli> :))
<Mylenthes> oh they can do that?
<Mylenthes> well then
<glosoli> Nothing is impossible
<glosoli> But it would make easier for them you not having password
<soaringsky> yes, having a good password is always a good idea
<Mylenthes> k ill keep it then
<Mylenthes> Oh god
<Mylenthes> I screwed up now
<glosoli> Mylenthes: at least if you so hate a passwords, try to think of easy one which is familiar to smth with your childhood or anything :)
<Mylenthes> Im trying to reset a password
<Mylenthes> but its asking for authentication
<Mylenthes> now what?
<glosoli> Ctrl+C
<glosoli> if you don't remember one
<glosoli> ;D
<Mylenthes> well cant hackers just do that then
<glosoli> Ctrl+C ? ;D
<glosoli> it will cancel command
<glosoli> :DD
<Mylenthes> oh
<Mylenthes> trolol
<Mylenthes> srsly, how do i set a password without authentication
<glosoli> no way
<glosoli> :D
<glosoli> or recovery mode
<glosoli> well recovery mode will do it
<Mylenthes> you're kidding me
<travelinrob> i tried to open a link in xchat, and it worked, but it also put  a giant white box on my screen that covers anything below and i can't get rid of it. any ideas?
<glosoli> travelinrob: log in log out ? and update your system if there is any updates available
<glosoli> Mylenthes: ofc not :)
<Mylenthes> omg
<Mylenthes> thats so stupid
<FunnyLookinHat> itaylor57, I don't - but you could open a support case and our techs should be able to respond pretty quickly.
<Mylenthes> that has to be a bug
<glosoli> Mylenthes: what's stupid ?
<glosoli> Being asked to enter password to change one ?
<Mylenthes> that if you have no password, that you need a password to create one
<glosoli> if you wouldn't be asked it will be the same as not having one
<itaylor57> FunnyLookinHat, no problem thanks
<Mylenthes> but i have none
<glosoli> Mylenthes: you don't have password
<glosoli>  ? :D
<Mylenthes> no
<FunnyLookinHat> itaylor57, sure thing - sorry that's not my dept.  :)
<glosoli> Mylenthes: no for don't or no for you have ?
<Mylenthes> I dont
<glosoli> hmm how ?
<Mylenthes> user accounts > password > "Log in without a password"
<glosoli> lol
<glosoli> you just log in without password
<glosoli> that doesn't mean you don't have one
<glosoli> :)
<Mylenthes> Yeah but i cant install stuff
<glosoli> it's called auto login
<glosoli> Mylenthes: dude
<glosoli> Mylenthes: when you installed system
<glosoli> you were asked to enter password
<Mylenthes> the authentication fails
<Mylenthes> I tryed that
<glosoli> that's the password for authentication
<Mylenthes> It fails
<Mylenthes> I know im entering it right
<glosoli> your keyboard or fingers fails then
<glosoli> check for Caps Lock
<Mylenthes> no
<Mylenthes> trust me
<glosoli> Or Keyboard layout
<Mylenthes> nope
<glosoli> trust me, it doesn't fail :)
<Mylenthes> k ill keep trying
<glosoli> Have run into same problems when was tired
<Mylenthes> i entered it slowly
<glosoli> CHECK FOR CAPS
<glosoli> if you entered in installation using CAPS, so you need to enter here with CAPS, if you didin't entered with caps, you can't do any CAPS
<Mylenthes> I did
<Mylenthes> I didnt have caps
<Mylenthes> trust me, ive been using that password for like a week now
<Mylenthes> I always get it first try
<glosoli> so you must be entering smth incorrectly
<Mylenthes> I went slowly
<glosoli> might it be someone changed ir for you ?
<glosoli> roomates or smth
<Mylenthes> I think it may be a bug, that if you set the auto logon, it erases your password
<Mylenthes> no
<Mylenthes> couldnt be
<Mylenthes> anyway found this onluine
<Mylenthes> passwd
<Mylenthes> allows you to set a new one
<Mylenthes> im a try seting no password again, knowing that i entered it correctly
<Mylenthes> and tell you if it still fails
<Mylenthes> btw it works now
<Mylenthes> yeah its a bug
<soaringsky> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<glosoli> Mylenthes: ah, sorry, then please try to report it
<Mylenthes> im reporting now
<Mylenthes> oh god im too lazy
<Mylenthes> theyll fix it themselves hopefully lol
<soaringsky> for me, whenever I hope a bug will get fixed by itself, it never gets fixed
<soaringsky> so I always report
<Mylenthes> lol, i dont really care though
<Mylenthes> this time
<glosoli> Hmm..
<glosoli> that's the "spirit"
<soaringsky> true, but someone else will probably have the issue. we'd like to fix it before release
<travelinrob> i know that sudo reboot now restarts the computer. is there a command for logout?
<glosoli> travelinrob: kill gnome-session
<glosoli> as far as I know
<glosoli> sudo pkill gnome-session
<glosoli> or sudo killall gnome-session
<spacebug-> glosoli: not updates regarding unity 3d or compiz in latest update. Since this was what I experienced when having the dev PPA enabled I think it is a feature/update they want but it sadly breaks much
<glosoli> aaa dev ppa omg
<glosoli> :DDD
<spacebug-> well that unity-team PPA
<spacebug-> but I dont have that enabled now but got the update I had when I had that enabled
<spacebug-> so it's like it is a new thing they have put in main now
<Mylenthes> aw man gnomeshell doesnt work
<Mylenthes> as far as i can tell, im sure it CAN work its just not
<Mylenthes> freezes after logon like unity used to do
<glosoli> spacebug-: you can always ppa purge
<spacebug-> glosoli: I did if you remember. So the update I got now is from main
<glosoli> aa :)
<glosoli> sorry programming
<glosoli> a bit, so mind is whole messed up
<spacebug-> :)
<glosoli> spacebug-: In btw there was updates for unity for me
<glosoli> it's at 5.6 now
<spacebug-> the thing is that the shortcuts binded in compiz (or system-settings for that matter) seems to not do what I bind them to, but also send the key kombo to the application
<spacebug-> yes, what I got also
<glosoli> tryed to reset compiz ?
<spacebug-> I think. Will try again
<ryan_> Hello. Is this a bug? The overlay when pressing and holding the super key (or Windows logo key) is not in US english - and my language settings are set to US English, not UK English.
<spacebug-> glosoli: unity --reset did not help
<Mylenthes> spacebug-: your having trouble getting unity to work?
<glosoli> spacebug-: sorry to hear that
<glosoli> saschakb: are you using this as a main computer ?
<spacebug-> Mylenthes: kind of yes. shortcut keys messin
<saschakb> glosoli: Yes, I do, why do you ask?
<spacebug-> Mylenthes: I want ctrl+F# to switch to different desktops. Bind the keys do make the dekstop switch but also it sends the key-combo to the running application
<glosoli> saschakb: sorry mistakenly asked your nick :)
<glosoli> spacebug-: do you use it as in main machine  ?
<saschakb> lol - okay
<spacebug-> glosoli: yes =)
<Mylenthes> oh i thought you had trouble starting it
<glosoli> spacebug-: so you probably feel like I felt some days ago when everything went unstable :D
<spacebug-> Mylenthes: ah, no
<spacebug-> glosoli: yeah kind of hehe
<glosoli> spacebug-: even thought at that time to erase whole hdd and go back to MrMoney production :D
<spacebug-> don't know if I should file a bug repport or just wait
<glosoli> file a bug if you have time
<glosoli> ;D
<spacebug-> I do have time yes hehe
<MCR> now upgrade worx :)
<Mylenthes> is it possible to rotate unity launcher to the bottom in precise?
<Mylenthes> gnome has an update
<Mylenthes> compiz sorry
<itaylor57> Mylenthes, the unity launcher only makes sense where it is on the left
<Mylenthes> how
<Mylenthes> how does it not if its not?
<MCR> btw, compiz-plugins-extra have been updated in Universe for Precise as well :) So whoever did that: THANX A LOT :) !
<glosoli> MCR: anything changed  ?
<MCR> glosoli: Hard to say, did just update and had them already installed (older version), but it is good to see those do not get dropped in Precise and are installable via Universe repo...
<spacebug-> And there it was done. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/953349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953349 in unity (Ubuntu) "keybindings for chaging desktop gets sent to the running application" [Undecided,New]
<glosoli> anyway I wish some day canonical will start developing by themself some user friend video/audio editng apps and smth  :) that could lead the to success
<bjsnider> MCR, what did smspillaz tell you when you talked to him?
<faceprint> anyone upgrade and find their keyboard shortcuts that use  the win/super key defunct?  I can't find anything recent in launchpad to point me in the right direction
<itaylor57> Unity 3D keybindings are by default Ctrl + Alt + arrow keys for switching workspaces and Ctrl + Alt + Shift + arrow keys for moving a window between workspaces. However Unity 2D keybindings are still on the newer changes that has been reverted for 3D, meaning Shift + Super + arrow keys for switching workspace, and Super + Alt + arrows keys for movig a window between workspaces. A metacity upload is staged to revert it to the prev
<itaylor57> ious defaults as well
<itaylor57> well that didn't paste what i wanted anyways
<itaylor57> faceprint, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/unity-5-2-lands-in-precise-brings-numerous-changes/
<itaylor57> holding superkey will show what the "new" keyboard shortcuts are
<spacebug-> faceprint: I have problems with shortcuts
<faceprint> itaylor57: holding superkey doesn't show anything, the keyboard shortcuts in the keyboard settings don't work if "Super" is part of them
<spacebug-> faceprint: for me alt+tab does not work and other keybindings for changing desktop to 1 to 4 do work but also the key-combo gets sent to the application
<spacebug-> faceprint: I filed this report earlier. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/953349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953349 in unity (Ubuntu) "keybindings for chaging desktop gets sent to the running application" [Undecided,New]
<itaylor57> for some reason my just seem to work as advertised
<Mylenthes> what does the update for compiz add / do?
<Mylenthes> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Mylenthes> !mymom
<Mylenthes> !app
<Mylenthes> !map
<mongo> is "super" key a gnome naming thing? why not just call it what it is "meta" [/getoffmylawn]
<dboehmer> hello
<dboehmer> can somebody give hints how to configure KVM networking in 12.04?
<Tigerboy> I have 12.04 and mplayer and kdenlive both crash the desktop(so you go back to the logon prompt) the very instant I try to play a video file. I have AMD gpu there is a fix for this problem but I can't find it.
<mongo> dboehmer: install bridge-utils and set up the bridges in /etc/network/interfaces
<dboehmer> mongo, i found a preconfigured virbr0 and thought if might be of use?
<mongo> dboehmer: do you only want nated interfaces?
<dboehmer> i found lots of tutorials for earlier version describing how to setup a br0
<mongo> you need to set up br0 if you want to have IP addresses on your local network
<Mylenthes> Is it normal for themes to not theme unity's windows?
<dboehmer> mongo, i have 2 ethernet ports and mostly want VMs bridged to eth1
<mongo> dboehmer: and you want inbound services?
<dboehmer> yes
<mongo> yes set up br0
<dboehmer> mongo, thank your making that clear
<dboehmer> can you describe what vibr0 is for? i couldn't find a source explaining that in a simple way
<mongo> vibr0 will give a private address to the VM and NAT all traffic as if it was from the hypervisor
<mongo> if you shut down the "default" net in libvirt it will go away
<mongo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<mongo> set up your interfaces file like described on that page
<dboehmer> mongo, ok. i don't see why we need a bridge on the host for that but good to know
<dboehmer> mongo, i won't disable the possibility of NATed VMs. might use it for test purposes
<mongo> dboehmer: the guests need to connect to something, it is just a bridge behind a "firewall"
<mongo> are you using virt-manager?
<dboehmer> yes
<dboehmer> i already have a VM up and running, just need to make it bridged to allow inbound connections
<mongo> once you get br0 up and going that will be easy, just change it to "specify shared device name" and put br0 in the box
<dboehmer> mongo, couldn't qemu emulate a network interface and send masqueraded packages to the default network systems? i don't understand the necessity to have a bridge *on the host*. in contrast virtualbox doesn't need a host bridge AFAIK
<dboehmer> great!
<dboehmer> if i don't want my host to be accessible on IP in the VM net i don't need to set an IP, right?
<mongo> dboehmer: something needs to act as a bridge, qemu would be slower than the kernel, thus the use of bridge-utils
<mongo> correct, just set it to iface eth1 inet manual
<dboehmer> mongo, "inet static" you mean?
<mongo> no static is for a static IP
<mongo> hopefully debian/ubuntu will make network-manager work with the new vswitch soon, they have ignored bridge-utils thus it is a bit odd to get working
<Mylenthes> Can someone help me with theming
<Mylenthes> All my themes causes white backgrounds to have white text
<glosoli> Mylenthes: well if you are on precise that's likely what should happen
<glosoli> Mylenthes: as there was some updates for Metacity, Themers need to update their themes
<Mylenthes> oh
<Mylenthes> yeah it did update
<Mylenthes> I have a new problem though
<ironhalik> hmm, alt+f4 kinda stopped working for me :>
<Mylenthes> all the themes have white text on white backgrounds
<Mylenthes> i found a fix
<Mylenthes> http://askubuntu.com/questions/105471/white-text-on-white-background-problem
<Mylenthes> but if i try to save my edited file, it says i dont have permission
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<ironhalik> its in /usr/share - you need to do it via sudo
<glosoli> hey FernandoMiguel, ironhalik
<ironhalik> sudo gedit /usr/share/themes/...
<ironhalik> hola
<Mylenthes> oh ok
<Mylenthes> thanks
<ironhalik> Mylenthes: I had some bad expirience with editing gtk themes
<ironhalik> Had better luck with gnome-color-chooser
<Mylenthes> gnome color chooser?
<Mylenthes> cuz i just edited it
<Mylenthes> and it didnt do anything
<Mylenthes> nvm found it
<dboehmer> mongo, thanks! it's working:-)
<Mylenthes> gnome color tool doesnt have an option to fix that specific color
<Mylenthes> i think
<glosoli> Said you already :)
<glosoli> No custom themes work as original ones for now
<Mylenthes> srsly
<Mylenthes> dat suck
<Mylenthes> why
<glosoli> Themers need to update their themes
<glosoli> :)
<glosoli> Metacity was updated
<Mylenthes> oh
<Mylenthes> I saw compiz got updated, I should of assumed
<Tigerboy>  I have 12.04 and mplayer and kdenlive both crash the desktop(so you go back to the logon prompt) the very instant I try to play a video file. I have AMD gpu there is a fix for this problem but I can't find it.
<mikodo> Hi, I want to test "daily builds", in a VM. Where can I get information on the "builds" and how to install and daily update them, for testing and filling bug reports? I'll do the reading, from any links provided. Thanks
<mikodo> Sorry, a little more ... This information, I am seeking, is for the future. Not, for Precise!
<mikodo> Example: Would an VM install of this, update itself once installed, or could I?
<mikodo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<steve81> hello i am having a minor issue am wondering if anyone can help me
<steve81> hello i am having a minor issue am wondering if anyone can help me
<itaylor57> !ask | steve81
<ubottu> steve81: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<steve81> i am using ubuntu 12.04 and i have gdm as my greeter i want to change to lightdm (unity-greeter) and i changed it but it looks weird its doesnt look like it should and it asks me for a username and password ussualy i log in with just a password
<steve81> how would i show a screenshot
<Mylenthes> nick bobbeh
<ThatOneDudeFromA> yup
<Guest95336> Can I upgrade from 10.04LTS to Ubuntu 12.04LTS ( 32-bit desktop ) beta ?
<Tigerboy> mplayer and kdenlive both crash the desktop(so you go back to the logon prompt) the very instant I try to play a video file. I have AMD gpu there is a fix for this problem but I can't find it.
<MountainX> Anyone using Kubuntu 12.04 having problems with Firefox not being able to open containing folder of downloaded items?
<steve81> i am have an issue if someone can help when I try to update by using update manager, displaying a message : "Failed to down load repository information. Check your Internet connection.
<itaylor57> steve81, change which repo you are using
<itaylor57> settings in bottom left of update manager
<MountainX> which plugins should Firefox include in Kubuntu? I have only 1 plugin, whereas in gnome there are a dozen (such as Gnome Shell Integration plugin).
<Tigerboy> steve81: try to see if you have sudo in front and also please see if you are not running any other package manager.
<lcc> I have been recieving kernel panics on 12.04, but don't know how to debug and report them.
<lcc> I have never had panics on 11.10.
<lcc> with generic ubuntu kernels only
<FernandoMiguel> lcc: $ubuntu-bug linux
<lcc> ok
<MountainX> is there a kubuntu 12.04 channel?
<arand> MountainX: No, I think this one is for all +1
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-13
<itaylor57> !info ndiswapper
<ubottu> Package ndiswapper does not exist in precise
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i think someone is failing to update ubottu
<itaylor57> KM0201, i am about take a wild plunge and install bsd and compile my own packages lol
<KM0201> thats rough
<bazhang> !find ndis
<ubottu> Found: linux-image-3.2.0-18-generic, linux-image-3.2.0-18-generic-pae, linux-image-3.2.0-18-virtual, ndisgtk, ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9, libcgi-application-plugin-actiondispatch-perl, libtest-indistdir-perl, linux-image-3.2.0-16-lowlatency, linux-image-3.2.0-16-lowlatency-pae (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ndis&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<KM0201> i gave up on bsd after my trials and tribulations with freenas.... much happier w/ Linux
<bazhang> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (precise), package size 20 kB, installed size 864 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<KM0201> ah thats it, i didn't name the trigger properly... cuz i'd already tried that, i think i put ndiswrapper-gtk
<MCR1> Can it be that recent updates completely broke starting the ubuntu desktop on 12.04 or is it just me ?
<itaylor57> MCR1, no problems here
<MCR1> itaylor57: Did you make the recent update which also updated compiz ?
<itaylor57> i have done all the updates avail to date
<MCR1> ok thx 4 the answer - probably an incompatibility with one of my installed additions then...
<MCR1> STRG+F1 still works, so...
<MCR1> +ALT
<MountainX> I'm looking for anyone who is using Kubuntu 12.04 with Firefox
<snadge> thats nothing.. minecraft is broken on ubuntu 12.04
<snadge> it generates an exception upon exit! zomg!
<MountainX> on exit is better than on startup ;)
<snadge> but it doesnt if you bypass LauncherFrame (the login screen) and run the minecraft client directly
<snadge> it should still be fixed though ;)
<snadge> but even more annoying is the 1 year old fglrx window decorator bug
<snadge> that one *really* needs to be fixed.. its getting ridiculous now
<MountainX> wait til you deal with bugs that haven't been fixed for 6 or more years
<snadge> id just hang myself i think
<MountainX> yeah it is depressing
<snadge> or kill the package maintainers in a murderous rage.. one of the two :p
<soaringsky> I just closed the last dapper bugtasks...
<MountainX> haha
<snadge> that must be the ubuntu way.. wait until the bugs get so old.. that they expire due to redundancy :p
<soaringsky> yep
<snadge> the people who reported the bugs.. are deceased.. or in a nursing home
<snadge> :P
<snadge> but they were teenagers when they reported them.. hehe
<soaringsky> I closed 70ish bugs. only 1 was still a real bug
<snadge> from dapper drake days? sheesh
<soaringsky> rest were invalid, wontfix, or expired
<snadge> wontfix is the best one :p
<soaringsky> ubuntu has *thousands* of bugs that haven't been touched in years
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/770283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 770283 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<snadge> at least this one is status confirmed
<MountainX> I seem to run into an inordinate number of those
<snadge> and affects me and 70 other people :p
<snadge> you can probably multiply that number by 100.. to work out the actual number of affected users
<snadge> maybe even 1000
<snadge> basically.. anybody who wants to use unity, with proprietary amd/ati driver
<snadge> which is probably about 20-30% of all ubuntu users
<MountainX> what's the issue with unity and ati drivers?
<snadge> the window titles dont get updated
<snadge> so every window looks like it has focus.. or doesnt
<snadge> and when the title updates.. eg.. path.. filename of editor etc
<MountainX> does it also cause problems with color rendering in the title bars? I think I saw that.
<snadge> yes.. the mouseover the controls doesnt work.. because thats part of the window title
<snadge> fortunately the radeon driver doesn't exhibit this problem.. but the radeon driver also sucks at playing minecraft
<MountainX> My title bars were all screwed up before I switched to Kubuntu the other day. Now I have a whole new set of problems with Kubuntu.
<snadge> are you using fglrx?
<MountainX> yes
<snadge> yeah.. when gnome 3 was first released, it didnt work with fglrx at all
<MountainX> it's OK in Kubuntu
<snadge> yeah apparently kwin is the least buggy... i wouldnt know, i use unity2d now
<snadge> its hard to engage compiz/unity devs in resolving this issue
<MountainX> it seems like getting support for Kubuntu is going to be much more difficult than for Ubuntu...
<snadge> because they're all nvidia / intel / radeon driver fanbois.. and wont touch fglrx with a 50 foot pole
<snadge> i'd just forget about it entirely
<snadge> if you want to persist with KDE, discuss it with the upstream developers
<snadge> ive been trying to engage with compiz devs regarding fglrx.. but because im using ubuntu.. they dont really want to know about it
<MountainX> what's difference in radeon and fglrx?
<snadge> the free driver lacks some features.. such as hardware video acceleration
<snadge> the proprietary driver in general, performs better with 3d games.. not that there are many
<snadge> it also has the catalyst control centre which allows you to customise more options
<MountainX> fglrx is proprietary. so what is the radeon driver? I have never seen a radeon driver by that name for linux
<snadge> it is open source.. and to be quite honest, has significantly caught up in functionality and performance to the proprietary driver
<MountainX> I have the amdcccle with the fglrx driver
<snadge> right.. the free driver obviously doesn't have that.. but its perfectly adequate for running compiz
<snadge> and is even capable of running some high end 3d applications.. such as the unigine demo
<MountainX> so you are calling the free driver "radeon"? Is that right? I'm just confused on the naming. All I know is that the fglrx driver is proprietary
<snadge> right.. the free driver is called "radeon"
<MountainX> ok
<snadge> confusingly.. thats not the only one.. theres also a generic vesa driver, and some obsolete ones
<MountainX> for me, the free driver won't save my multi-monitor settings. No way to save any monitor settings. So I had to go to the proprietary driver.
<snadge> i *think* the latest radeon driver has support for hdmi audio.. but that may require very recent kernel version to work properly
<MountainX> also, with the free driver, my monitors won't wake up after sleeping all night.
<snadge> right, this is the problem.. if some of this missing functionality were implemented into the free driver.. then the proprietary driver would no longer be necessary.. everyones wet dream
<snadge> then we could just mark these bugs as wontfix.. problem solved ;)
<MountainX> I have some bad news for you snadge: you're in that area where you'll be seeing the same issues for the next 10 years
<snadge> well a lot of progress has been made with the radeon driver.. to the point where its actually a legitimate question to ask why not use it
<MountainX> I've been hearing that for 5 years already
<MountainX> about various drivers
<snadge> its getting harder to defend using the proprietary driver.. especially given some of these long standing issues that are getting zero attention
<snadge> if anything.. you could say that its these bugs, that have improved the free driver significantly
<snadge> look at nouveau as an example.. because nvidia's drivers are more than good enough for the majority of people.. nobody cares about the free driver ;)
<MountainX> true
<snadge> so the quality of the free and open driver, seems inversely proportional to the quality of the proprietary one.. hehe
<snadge> so the solution is that nvidia should just completely screw up their proprietary drivers on linux.. to the point where they're practically unuseable ;)
<snadge> or ubuntu should just stop shipping proprietary graphics drivers.. and make them extremely difficult to install :P
<Daekdroom> The radeon opensource driver is only as good as it is because AMD pays people to work on it and releases documentation.
<Daekdroom> All nvidia does to help nouveau is not sue them.
<aljosa> any way i can get newer version of xorg? to be specific i need xinput2. it's kind of funny that current unreleased version is already old
<aljosa> any ppa for 12.04 that has latest stable xorg software
<aljosa> ?
<Daekdroom> There is a ppa with the latest unstable xorg
<soaringsky> xorg edgers. someone find the link please
<Daekdroom> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<soaringsky> Daekdroom: thx
<aljosa> soaringsky, Daekdroom: thanks for info
<Fudge> anyone experience a stop error when service console-setup restart is invoked
<ajin> 12.04 runs on NETBOOK with Intel N2600 CPU and GMA 3600 ?
<jalcine> ajin: Only one way to find out :P
<soaringsky> ajin: ubuntu runs on just about everything. how well it works is another issue :)
<ajin> yes, but I want it to run on my netbook perfectly
<ajin> if only I can code, i'll do the job myself
<soaringsky> ajin: 12.04 is still very unstable
<soaringsky> ajin: but ubuntu usually works well on netbooks
<bjsnider> snadge, explain why ubuntu should stop shipping proprietary graphics drivers
<soaringsky> !philosophy | bjsnider
<ubottu> bjsnider: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<bjsnider> well, that's a compelling argument
<soaringsky> bjsnider: we also cannot fix many issues with the proprietary drivers
<ajin> It's better to figure out a best way to earn big money
<Daekdroom> Ubuntu would fail to provide support for a lot of hardware if we went for all-free like Debian.
<Daekdroom> Even the radeon opensource drivers need closed source components.
<ajin> through open source
<soaringsky> yes, community drivers are community maintained
<bjsnider> Daekdroom, no but, at least they'd have their philosophy
<soaringsky> and maintaining good video drivers is not easy
<ajin> some drivers need to be closed
<Daekdroom> Yeah. The hardware has to be crafted in a way that allows fully opensource working drivers.
<Daekdroom> DRM and firmwares get in the way.
<soaringsky> until we get rid of DRM, we cannot get rid of closed source
<bjsnider> direct rendering manager?
<Daekdroom> Nope.
<Daekdroom> Digital Rights (something else I don't remember)
<Daekdroom> Management, perhaps.
<soaringsky> yes
<Daekdroom> The thing is, the industry is not willing to drop DRM, so the best thing would be it working through a closed source library.
<Daekdroom> (that wouldn't be necessary for the driver to work for anything else)
<bjsnider> how is that any better than a proprietary driver?
<Daekdroom> People would have a choice.
<Daekdroom> And it wouldn't be a driver alternative as a whole.
<Daekdroom> It'd only affect some features.
<bjsnider> such as what?
<Daekdroom> UVD2 support for Radeon cards.
<Daekdroom> The code for the open source driver -might- never make it past legal review.
<soaringsky> or Netflix/ hulu
<bjsnider> what about opengl?
<Daekdroom> There is the S3TC issue..
<Daekdroom> It's part of the OpenGL specification, and it's not free.
<Daekdroom> But it's possible to use an external library anyway.
<Daekdroom> !info libtxc-dxtn0
<ubottu> Package libtxc-dxtn0 does not exist in precise
<Daekdroom> Which is not available in the repos.
<jalcine> !info libxdo-dev
<ubottu> libxdo-dev (source: xdotool): library for simulating X11 keyboard/mouse input. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.20110530.1-3ubuntu1 (precise), package size 74 kB, installed size 836 kB
<User_007> hello, i am stuck with bug 951407,
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 951407 in farstream (Ubuntu Precise) "libfarstream-0.1-0 uninstallable: Conflicts: libgstfarsight0.10-0 but 0.0.31-1ubuntu3 is to be installed" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951407
<User_007> can you help me?
<bjsnider> fix has been released
<User_007> ok, but i done apt-get update and aptitude full-upgrade, and it still conflicts
<bjsnider> it may not have gotten to your mirror yet
<soaringsky> User_007: wait a few hours and try again
<User_007> soaringsky, yeah i am doing that for a while
<User_007> i think i solved using synaptic, thanks folks!
<Mylenthes> what is the default font size
<Mylenthes> I kinda screwed around in gnometweaktool
<Mylenthes> now i forgot
<aboSamoo1> Hi All, I upgraded ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 and in the next reboot, lightdm crashed and I could not even reach tty*, any idea. My video driver is i915?
<Mylenthes> aboSamoo1: Do you have the proprietary drivers installed?
<aboSamoo1> aboSamoo1: I do not think so, how can I check? lsmod shows i915
<aboSamoo1> Mylenthes: I do not think so, how can I check? lsmod shows i915
<aboSamoo1> Mylenthes: I am not logged in recovery mode, you know where can I look for errors?
<Mylenthes> So you are in unity 2d?
<aboSamoo1> Mylenthes: no, i think I am using unity 3d
<aboSamoo1> Mylenthes: now, I am using tty1 and irssi
<Mylenthes> in tty1 do sudo service lightdm restart
<Mylenthes> that will reset your lightdm, then on the logon screen youll see a little icon, select that and choose 2d
<aboSamoo1> Mylenthes: I tried that, the problem the login screen does not show up, it seems the lightdm crashes before even giving such chance
<dr_willis> try just.     startx
<aboSamoo1> dr_willis: segmentation fault
<dr_willis> eww.. not good
<aboSamoo1> dr_willis: i restarted it after upgrade and it worked fine, then suddenly crashed and never showed the login page again. I feel there is something out there makes it crash, as some config file
<dr_willis> it would be a nasty thing to do  a seg. fault
<Mylenthes> you might need to completely reinstall ubuntu
<aboSamoo1> Mylenthes: could reinstalling specific packages help?
<Mylenthes> I have no clue, i shouldn't even be helping you. I just started ubuntu a week ago.
<Mylenthes> it probably would help
<aboSamoo1> Mylenthes: I am using ubuntu since 2007 and I still do not know
<Mylenthes> lol
<Mylenthes> you're going to have to wait for someone else to help
<Mylenthes> wait how are you chatting right now?
<aboSamoo1> Mylenthes: tty1+tmux+irssi
<Mylenthes> oh
<dr_willis> if startx is seg faulting.. thats kind of a nasty issue. may be hard to figure out whats going on. the logs may give a clue.
<aboSamoo1> dr_willis: looking at the log, I can see the backtrace XIChangeDeviceProperty, evdev_drv.so ActivateDevice, config_init, InitInput
<aboSamoo1> dr_willis: I fixed the problem, by unplugging my usb headphone from the laptop!!!
<aboSamoo1> dr_willis: I am able to regenerate the crash by just plygging my usb headphone again! :)
<dr_willis> weird.. as a test. try a window manager that does not use pulse audio. see if you can narrow down the crash
<almoxarife> who else is seeing kmplayer start up crashing kmix?
<almoxarife> I am getting it sporadicly
<rye_> Hello, on current precise when server fails to boot on the first try, upon reboot group timer is not set up, therefore requiring to connect the keyboard to boot. Is it intended?
<rye_> i mean ubuntu-server installation
<scriptwarlock> hello
 * bluefrog test
<bluefrog> pouet
<asoopn> hi?
<vega-_> ?ih
<asoopn> ok finally someone's here :)
<asoopn> I have all the menus leaving the shadows on the screen instead of disappearing
<vega-_> no idea
<rye> asoopn: are you on the latest precise with all updates applied?
<scriptwarlock> hello
<afikul> ok sorry it was me with the menus
<afikul> so I enjoy the view of the screen filled with rectangles all the time
<glosoli> afikul: hey here, what's wrong  ?
<afikul> also left mouse button occasionally stops working with only unity --reset helping
<afikul> hi, all the menus leave a trace instead of disappearing
<glosoli> afikul: are you up to date with updates ?
<afikul> yeah
<glosoli> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade too ?
<afikul> yup
<glosoli> tryed resetting unity ?
<afikul> The following packages have been kept back:   ia32-libs-multiarch:i386
<scriptwarlock> terminal shutdown command not completely power down but graphical shutdown works
<scriptwarlock> anyone?
<glosoli> scriptwarlock: sometimes happens to me..
<afikul> I reset unity all the time - it helps but I can't do it every minute
<glosoli> afikul: tryed reset compiz ?
<scriptwarlock> glosoli, so what you do
<afikul> I tried unity ppa but it produces dependency hell
<glosoli> scriptwarlock: hm, somehow it magically fixed by the latest updates, migh also be video drivers fault, are you running latest VGA drivers ?
<afikul> not sure how to reset compiz, but that's probably session-specific too...
<glosoli> afikul: nah :)
<glosoli> wait
<glosoli> if you can
<glosoli> will try to find smth
<scriptwarlock> glosoli, well this is not only for 12.04 but also for my 11.10
<scriptwarlock> glosoli, be right back dinner
<glosoli> scriptwarlock: ye  ye same for me was hmm, tryed checking in launchpad if there is a bug reported ?
<glosoli> afikul: rm -rf ~/.compiz-1/         then rm -rf ~/.config/compiz-1/
<afikul> didnt help
<afikul> that is, if unity --reset is enough
<glosoli> afikul: well it might :)
<afikul> not a reboot/logout
<glosoli> you will need to reboot
<glosoli> after executing these ones :)
<afikul> ok brb
<afkrna> still the same problem
<glosoli> afkrna: you ever use CompizConfig-settings manager ?
<afkrna> I tried removing stuff after getting the problem for the 1st time
<afkrna> now it's not available
<afkrna> i.e. yeah I've had some custom transparency/blurring things set up on 11.10
<afkrna> where are the good old days of 8.04 with a one huge switch for all the fancy compiz stuff...
<glosoli> afkrna:  Hmm, what drivers are you using ?
<glosoli> for vga
<afkrna> standard intel stuff
<glosoli> afkrna: try reporting a bug :)
<afkrna> how do I turn off compiz "features"?
<afkrna> i.e. the fancy alttab thing which is f'n dumb?
<glosoli> compizconfig-settings-manager
<afkrna> I dont have ccsm now
<glosoli> otherwise there is some terminal commands which I am not familiar with
<afkrna> wtf they changed the name of ccsm =\
<glosoli> I don't think so  ;D
<snadge> <3 xorg-edgers ;)
<MCR1> Since the last update I am missing basically the whole GUI.
<MCR1> The mousecursor is visible first, then it disappears and everything turns black...
<MCR1> Ubuntu continues to load and act like everything is normal...
<MCR1> STRG+ALT+F1 works
<MCR1> so I got a console at least
<MCR1> What can I do to find out what is causing this weird bug ?
<MCR1> I killed 2 systems already... - it is quite frustrating
<iceroot> MCR1: 12.04 is not final so be frustaed when something gets killed shows that 12.04 is not what you want at the moment
<crizzy> doubt anyone really wants 11.10 either .. >:)
<iceroot> doesnt matter, 12.04 is ONLY for testing at the moment
<MCR1> iceroot: I am used to fixing stuff myself, and I know that 12.04 is beta.
<MCR1> iceroot: I did check that the upgrade did not remove any package & really did not expect a black-screen-of-death after updating...
<iceroot> MCR1: start lightdm by hand and look if there is usefull output
<iceroot> MCR1: move the xorg.conf
<iceroot> have a look at /var/log/syslog
<MCR1> iceroot: very useful tips - will try... - thanx
<MCR1> iceroot: will report here...
<MCR1> iceroot: maybe I should investigate these files with another system to have some GUI ;)
<iceroot> no need for a gui :)
<crizzy> ctrl-alt-f1.. nano ftw
<iceroot> zsh + screen + vim is all a system needs :)
<Chipaca> MCR1: some people favor "mc" for that kind of exploratory task
<crizzy> mc + byubu is kinda pop :)
<MCR1> Chipaca, iceroot, crizzy: ok, you got me. I even like git development with a GUI, so I use git-cola and qgit - but I will make an exception this time ;)
<Chipaca> MCR1: i'm not suggesting you keep on using these things after you've deborked your system :)
<Chipaca> *I* use them quite often, but, to each his own, yadda yadda
<MCR1> I do not want to get back to the time where mouses were science-fiction ;) - I used nc back in those days...
<crizzy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxxf86dga/+bug/953960 :/ this is puzzling one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953960 in libxxf86dga (Ubuntu) "Mouse scrolling works randomly with games using DGA for mouseinput" [Undecided,New]
<MCR1> ok, in the syslog I found: hybrid-gfx main process  terminated with status 127
<MCR1> What does that mean ?
<crizzy> 127 = "command not found"
<MCR1> xorg.conf in /etc/X11 is missing - shouldn't it be there ?
<Ian_Corne> are you using the open source drivers?
<MCR1> yes. intel on-board gfx GMA 4500HD.
<MCR1> git it fixed !
<MCR1> *got
<MCR1> the update somehow deleted xorg.conf
<MCR1> strange...
<MCR1> but fixed.
<MCR1> :)
<MCR1> finally
<ironhalik> Hmm, if Ive got two connections - WiFi and GSM, at the same time, will Ubuntu prefer wifi for tran sfering data?
<iceroot> ironhalik: no
<iceroot> ironhalik: it will prefer the connection you established first
<ironhalik> oh, ok, thanx
<bananapie> I am now 14 hours into the upgrade process ( 10.04 lts to 12.04 lts beta ).
<ironhalik> and btw, is there a way to send and recieve USSD codes over the GSM connections?
<bananapie> about 20 minutes after I went to bed, it said "remove obselete packages?", so all night it did nothing. Seriously, these are the kind of questions that should be asked at the beginning of the upgrade process.
<ironhalik> bananapie: the upgrade process needs to make some work before it will know which questions to ask
<ironhalik> you can force 'assume yes' for apt, but its not always a good idea
<Ian_Corne> idd
<Ian_Corne> it just calculated all dependencies, and it does ask upfront
<bananapie> I agree, several times it asked if it should replaced modified configuration files. That's annoying, but understandable.
<Ian_Corne> but the calculation takes a long time
<Ian_Corne> aha
<bananapie> I don't understand the obselete packages, it told me at the beginning that I had obselete, no longer supported and replaced packages. It could have asked at that point what it should do when it gets to the obselete packages.
<bananapie> it also blows my mind away. It takes 20-30 minutes to install ubuntu, but 4-8 hours for an upgrade. I think my hard drive might be slower than I thought.
<bananapie> You know my strategy on beta versions of ubuntu ? I usually install them on my laptop in a seperate partition about 1.5 months before release, test it, open bug reports, that way when it is released, my laptop works well :D
<MCR1> does someone know the correct driver name for intel gfx (it is fbdev now)
<MCR1> ?
<ironhalik> anyone else got
<ironhalik> anyone else has problems with system shortcuts like alt tab, alt f4?
<quantumlemur> hey, this morning when I started my computer, neither the unity shortcut bar on the left nor the menu bar on the top started when I logged in, and I haven't been able to fix it.  Any ideas?
<lukescharf> Good morning!  I'd like to report an uneventful upgrade from Oneiric to Precise!
<Ian_Corne> nice
<bananapie> The estimate on this upgrade is seriously wacked. Last night it said '47 minutes remaining', it stayed on '17 minutes remaining' for about 2 hours, it took 45 minutes to do '31 minutes remaining this morning',now it says '6 hours remaining'
<bananapie> '4 hours remaining', wow those two hours went by fast
<bananapie> 2 hours remaining,
<mhall119> is the 10.04->12.04 upgrade patch ready?
<jpds> mhall119: Only one way to find out.
<mhall119> jpds: there are 2 ways to find out, #1: try it and see, #2: ask someone who has done #1
<Italian_Plumber> hello.  On my laptop, the live CD boots up, but freezes afterthe GUI comes up.  Is this something that developers will want to know?
<jpds> Italian_Plumber: Have you tried another LiveCD? You might just have a corrupted image.
<Italian_Plumber> That's a good idea.  Or, can I do a "check this CD for defects"?  Same thing, or no?
<ironhalik> Italian_Plumber: also, for me it can take up tou couple of minutes before it starts doing things, after hitting the 'try ubuntu' or 'install'
<Ian_Corne> Italian_Plumber: that should do the same
<Italian_Plumber> I chose the option on startup that said "Try ubuntu"...
<Italian_Plumber> ok I'll check it then.
<Italian_Plumber> and wait a bit longer
<Italian_Plumber> bbl
<Italian_Plumber> no defects -- I'm trying a different computer
<MCR1> ok - still buggy
<MCR1> now Unity says my Intel GMA 4500 HD does not support Unity 3d anymore :P
<bananapie> I just finished upgrading to 12.04 LTS, it did not go very smoothly, so I am going to reinstall from cd
<bananapie> should i use the daily build or the beta build ?
<krnekhelesh> bananapie: you can always install the beta build and then just updating as usual
<bananapie> ok
<MCR1> does someone here have a working xorg.conf for intel onboard gfx (Intel GMA HD 3500/4500 prefered) - I cannot find one anywhere...
<MCR1> ?
<MCR1> Why did the update delete it in the first place ?
<thomas001> hi, i installed beta1 and latest updates. I have onboard sound and an extra soundcard. But from the extra soundcard only the S/PDIF output is visible, and not normal analog output. the card's alsa driver is loaded. what may be wrong?
<thomas001> the analog output is also present in /proc/asound/...
<quantumlemur> hey, this morning when I started my computer, neither the unity shortcut bar on the left nor the menu bar on the top started when I logged in, and I haven't been able to fix it.  Any ideas?
<krnekhelesh> quantumlemur: well there was an update to Unity and Compiz, both of which are responsible
<krnekhelesh> that's wierd
<quantumlemur> krnekhelesh, so are you saying I should just wait for it to be updated again and fixed?
<krnekhelesh> quantumlemur: no...have you tried resetting unity ?
<quantumlemur> krnekhelesh, resetting it how?
<MCR1> quantumlemur: do you have intel gfx ?
<quantumlemur> MCR1, yes
<krnekhelesh> quantumlemur: go to the ubuntu-unity channel, someother person has exactly the same issue as you
<krnekhelesh> he just posted few seconds back
<MCR1> quantumlemur: then probably your xorg.conf got deleted, like happened to me...
<MCR1> I killed 2 systems
<thomas001> omg, syslog says: [pulseaudio] alsa-mixer.c: Volume element Master has 8 channels. That's too much! I can't handle that! ... i mean wtf?
<bananapie> hi, I have been using Ubuntu since 7.04, linux since 2004, and computers since 1995. I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS beta on my desktop here ( i am chatting from my laptop ), where are my programs ??? I only see firefox, and what's probably office programs.
<bananapie> How do I get gedit ? Rhythmbox ? terminal ? video player ?
<bananapie> I can't find anything on my computer...
<bananapie> Help
<brendand> bananapie, press the Super (windows) key and search
<mcamaret> @bananapie: This is unity, not gnome 2. Click the ubuntu button and search for an application, use ubuntu software center to install more.
<bananapie> So I have to type the name of the program I want to open ? What if I don't know the name of the application ?
<brendand> bananapie, not the name. anything related to the application
<brendand> bananapie, and once you find it you can drag it over
<brendand> bananapie, it's no harder than trawling through menus
<brendand> bananapie, try 'video player'
<brendand> oooh, #fail
<brendand> bug in totem
<bananapie> Bug in rhythmbox, I will open a bug report
<bananapie> hangon
<bananapie> i have a console open and I have the process id of the buggy software, can you remind me the command I have toe xecute to open a ticket ?
<edgy> $ sudo fdisk /dev/sda: The device presents a logical sector size that is smaller than the physical sector size. Aligning to a physical sector (or optimal I/O) size boundary is recommended, or performance may be impacted.
<synic> anything I should know about the updates this morning?  It wants to remove unity, so it won't actually do the updates
<bananapie> I am going to try unity
<edgy> synic: try to update now, I guess its an intermittent problem
<synic> k
<mcamaret> updates are fine now
<bananapie> I am running unity 2D, but Xorg is still consuming 50% CPU when I do simple things such as opening firefox, or moving the firefox window ( while viewing a bug report on launchpad ). Is there a fix for this ?
<bananapie> is there a 'disable all effects' button for unity ?
<mcamaret> @bananapie: does firefox have anything to do with it? (i.e. if you close ffox and open, say, totem, is Xorg still eating your CPU?)
<bananapie> I closed firefox
<bananapie> Xorg takes 40 to 60% CPU to move the 'appearance' system settings window around the screen
<mcamaret> crazy
<mcamaret> old computer?
<mcamaret> try xfce or lxde, see if it still does that.
<chmouel> anybody knows why i can't find lxcguest in precise?
<bananapie> "Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.6GHZ" "address size 36 bits physical, 32 bits virtual"
<edgy> bananapie: man you are old ;)
<chmouel> is it renamed to linux-container?
<bananapie> lxde is like KDE, xfce like gnome ?
<mcamaret> @bananapie: yes, but even lighter than xfce
<mcamaret> and still a full DE, not just a WM.
<bananapie> I dislike KDE, the only reason I switched from Windows to Linux was for Gnome.
<mcamaret> lxde by default has a windows style bottom panel only, with a gnome2 style menu.
<bananapie> KDE was too similar to Windows, I kept expecting things to be the same, but they were different. Gnome was completely different and easier to switch to
<mcamaret> but you can customize everything in kde, interface-wise, and make it totally different.
<mcamaret> what version of kde did you use?
<bananapie> KDE 3
<mcamaret> kde 4.8 has changed a lot.
<bananapie> I don't want to start a flame war, I am sure KDE is a great piece of software, but it's not a great piece of software for me
<mcamaret> ok
<mcamaret> I don't use it either, I'm using unity, but I like to try everything.
<bananapie> I think I might try out KDE again if you say it's really come a long way.
<mcamaret> it might be too heavy
<bananapie> I have a laptop too
<mcamaret> if you don't need anything fancy and like keyboard shortcuts you could use awesome window manager.
<bananapie> 'Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9400  @ 2.53GHz'
<mcamaret> it is *extremely* fast
<mcamaret> (awesome)
<bananapie> I have lxfe running, trouble is I can't get my monitors to be side by side instead of mirrored
<mcamaret> I don't think lxde supports multi-monitor.
<mcamaret> I know kde, gnome 3, unity, and xfce do, but lxde is very simple
<bananapie> it does, I just had to type 'xrandr --output VGA-0 --right-of VGA-1'
<bananapie> It's a LOT less sluggish that unity. I think I am in love
<mcamaret> :)
<bananapie> thanks
<bananapie> actually, this is a  bit funny
<mcamaret> what?
<bananapie> Normally, when I install ubuntu, I remove the bottom gnome bar and merge it with the top one. I replace gnome's three menu's with the single unified menu. lxfe does this by default :D Awesome!
<bananapie> I previously tried xubuntu, but I didn't like it. I like ubuntu + lxde because I get all the ubuntu apps with lxde performance.
<mcamaret> did you install the lxde package or lubuntu-desktop?
<bananapie> lxde
<mcamaret> lubuntu-desktop is a meta-package including the pretty lubuntu theme (ozone3) and iconset (elementary based)
<c3sso> hello
<c3sso> uhm, does somebody know: is ist opssible to change the default file open dialog from recently used to last used folder?
<bananapie> ooh, lubuntu-desktop also includes gnome-mplayer ( which I think is better than totem )
<bananapie> ALso has chromium, NICE!. Installing it now
<bananapie> nope, it includes abiword. I am going to install packages by hand
<mcamaret> ok
<c3sso> is it possible to change the default file open dialog from recently used to last used folder?
<c3sso> the great zeit geist is, I really do not want it in my file open dialog as default.
<c3sso> it distracts me when when I want to write the address in the address bar, I have to click first before I can write.......
<mcamaret> @bananapie: in synaptic you can just unmark the packages you don't want before you apply
<bananapie> Ah , I use apt-get :D
<bananapie> I'll try that
<mcamaret> synaptic is great.
<bananapie> I started using Linux on my servers in 2003 and as a desktop in 2006. I used Gentoo from 2006 through 2008, so I am used to using command line utilities ;)
<mcamaret> I just switched to precise from arch linux
<bananapie> actually, I started using linux in 2000 with caldera linux, but I was so completely lost and my graphics card wasn't supported, so I went back to windows on my desktop until 2006
<c3sso> anybody knows where I could ask to get an answer? gnome-devs?
<allain> could not determine meta package. WTH? I'm using the unity desktop.
<allain> I was attempting a Partial upgrade when I got the message.
<allain> What's going on?
<mcamaret> @allain: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859240
<allain> thx
<Dreaman> os[Linux 3.2.0-18-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.70GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 82.5% free] disk[Total: 927.6GB, 77.2% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> Fyodorovna from russia or
<Fyodorovna> crime and punishment
<Dreaman> ok
<Fyodorovna> Dostoevsky
<Dreaman> poet
<Dreaman> pisatel
<Fyodorovna> writer as I know him  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dostoevsky
<Dreaman> http://bg.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%D1%8C%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BE%D1%80_%D0%94%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B5%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2,_%D0%98%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD_%D0%9C%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%B2  Fyodorovna see this :)
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> Resuming in non X mode: glxinfo not found. For package install advice run: inxi --recommends
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 3.2.0-18-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop: Gnome Distro: Ubuntu 12.04 precise
<Dreaman> Machine:   Mobo: TAR model: GF8100 M2+ TE Bios: American Megatrends version: 080015 date: 07/17/2009
<Dreaman> CPU:       Dual core AMD Athlon 7750 (-MCP-) cache: 1024 KB flags: (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 sse4a svm)
<Dreaman>            Clock Speeds: 1: 1350.00 MHz 2: 1350.00 MHz
<Dreaman> Graphics:  Card: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]
<Dreaman>            X.org: 1.11.3 drivers: ati,fglrx (unloaded: vesa,fbdev,radeon) Resolution: 80x24
<Dreaman> Audio:     Card-1: NVIDIA MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio driver: snd_hda_intel Sound: ALSA ver: 1.0.24
<Dreaman>            Card-2: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710/730 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4000 series] driver: snd_hda_intel
<Dreaman> Network:   Card: NVIDIA MCP77 Ethernet driver: forcedeth
<Dreaman>            IF: eth0 state: up speed: 100 Mbps duplex: full mac: 00:e0:4d:b2:1b:3c
<Dreaman> Drives:    HDD Total Size: 1000.2GB (21.9% used) 1: /dev/sda Hitachi_HDS72101 1000.2GB
<Dreaman> Partition: ID: / size: 136G used: 7.6G (6%) fs: ext4 ID: /boot size: 283M used: 65M (25%) fs: ext4
<Dreaman>            ID: swap-1 size: 4.00GB used: 0.00GB (0%) fs: swap
<Dreaman> Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 42.0C mobo: N/A
<Dreaman>            Fan Speeds (in rpm): cpu: N/A
<Dreaman> Info:      Processes: 166 Uptime: 52 min Memory: 961.0/3954.8MB Runlevel: 2 Client: Shell inxi: 1.7.30
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$
<Dreaman> :)
<ruffleS> hi there. is anyone else experiencing a bug where precise goes on a flickering loop between lightdm and console after logging out of a liveusb session?
<trism> ruffleS: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/954255 which I was just about to take a look at once my iso is updated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 952557 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #954255 unity-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in user_list_show_prompt() in live session" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ruffleS> good! this bug is annoying me
<Mylenthes> good!
<MountainX> is anyone using Kubuntu 12.04 with Firefox?
<itaylor57> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<scientes> is synaptic the only package manager which handles multiarch right atm?
<scientes> i've got a big problem around gcc-4.6-base not being co-installable cross-arch
<scientes> while aptitude can do it, removing the i386 packages, it doesn't show that the packages are i386 so lots of confusion
<Mylenthes> !shared-color-targets
<Mylenthes> !shared-color-targets
<Mylenthes> wtf, im trying to calibrate my webcam but it needs packages, but this package gives a message that it doesnt exist
<kjeldahl> Is it just me, or has Unity (3D) been seriously broken since yesterday, either not starting or hotkeys like alt-tab not working?
<pa> hi
<pa> does precise support freenx?
<Osleg> hello, i have installed ubuntu 12.04 with gnme-shell and now trying to make shell to work, i have VIA Chrome 9HC vga card, glxinfo says the Direct Rendering enabled but gnome strts in fallback mode, any assist would be grateful
<zzecool> Osleg: was gnome shell working before ?
<Osleg> first time installing linux on this laptop so i have no idea
<zzecool> prolly not
<Osleg> but what sure is that Kwin works perfectly
<zzecool> So does unity
<Osleg> so i guess (it jsut a guess) that shell should work too
<Osleg> unity didnt work
<zzecool> there is a known problem for ATi vgas with gnome shell
<zzecool> there is not support yet
<Osleg> it's not ATI
<Osleg> it's ViA
<zzecool> yeah im just saying
<zzecool> i know
<zzecool> you may be in a similar situation
<zzecool> unity didnt work ?
<kjeldahl> I've had trouble with Unity (3D) on two different machines since yesterday. One old ATI, and one new Sandy Bridge. Have to use Unity (2D) to be able to work.
<zzecool> hmm
<Osleg> unity2d works
<kjeldahl> Something definitively broke. Just regular updates on my machines.
<zzecool> kjeldahl: is this one a regression ?
<kjeldahl> Yes. Both worked fine three days ago. I update daily.
<Osleg> unity 3d... actually i didnt try but i guess 2d is fallback if 3d doesnt, isnt it?
<zzecool> please report the bug
<zzecool> on launchpad
<zzecool> let them know
<zzecool> open terminal and type  :   ubuntu-bug unity
<zzecool> press enter
<kjeldahl> Yeah, I should. I've been looking for other reports as well. Alt-tab errors have started appearing, but not much else.
<zzecool> i se
<zzecool> see*
<zzecool> im on nvidia
<Osleg> erm.. no xorg.conf in ubuntu? O
<Osleg> Oo
<zzecool> and everything looks ok
<zzecool> Osleg: no
<zzecool> you dont need one
<zzecool> its in autopilot
<kjeldahl> It looks ok today, but alt-tab stopped working.
<zzecool> :)
<Osleg> and if i want explitely specify to use dri
<kjeldahl> (and probably more keys)
<Osleg> or to disable dri?
<zzecool> kjeldahl: it doesnt work for me too
<zzecool> you are right
<kjeldahl> I've seen sporadic reports about hotkeys being wiped as well.
 * kjeldahl grins
<zzecool> kjeldahl: this is common for every unity - compiz update
<zzecool> i every time lose em
<zzecool> ....
<Osleg> well i guess no eyecandies then
<kjeldahl> Very annoying. Hard to work without switching windows...
<Osleg> tnx for help :)
<kjeldahl> zzecool: FWIW, everything still works fine in Ubuntu 2D, if you can live without all the eyecandy.
<zzecool> kjeldahl: it is ok in 3d too
<zzecool> i tell you the workaround
<zzecool> i just checked
<zzecool> im doing this months now
<zzecool> because as i told you it is happening in every compiz update
<zzecool> kjeldahl: do you have ccsm installed?
<zzecool> kjeldahl:  ?
<zzecool> kjeldahl: you there ?
<kjeldahl> back now
<zzecool> kjeldahl: ahh nice
<kjeldahl> zzecool: Yes I have ccsm installed.
<zzecool> do you have ccsm ?
<zzecool> ok launch it
<zzecool> go to unity  plugin
<zzecool> then to the 2nd tab "name switcher"
<zzecool> key to start switcher
<zzecool> disable this
<zzecool> and enable it
<zzecool> and alt tab will work
<ironhalik> quick question: MBR or GPT? :>
<zzecool> ironhalik: it depents :D
<zzecool> i have both
<zzecool> hybric
<zzecool> :D
<DanC>  how do I change my printer's driver in Ubuntu 12.04beta? (see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=661866 )
<ubottu> Debian bug 661866 in cups "cups: CUPS states job successful. Only an error page prints, if anything." [Important,Open]
<ironhalik> hmm
<ironhalik> gpt vs mbr
<kjeldahl> Hrmf, seems to have gone missing. Reinstalling now.
<ironhalik> mhm
<zzecool> kjeldahl: this works for every other shortcut
<zzecool> :)
<kjeldahl> zzecool: Regardless, I have the unity switcher disabled, and use the old switcher... Can't stand the "switch app" functionality. I believe I tested the "standard" Unity switcher yesterday for the hell of it, and it did not work either...
<zzecool> try what i said
<zzecool> it will work
<kjeldahl> Will try. Need to log off to restart unity... Brb.
<zzecool> im losing all my shortcuts in every unity - compiz update
<zzecool> and this is the trick to bring em back
<kjeldahl> Nope, still does not work. Same as earlier. Alt-tab does not work, and the alt-tab key gets sent to whatever underlying application is running.
<kjeldahl> Eh.
<kjeldahl> NOW it suddenly works again.
<zzecool> ..
<zzecool> now do the same for every other shortcut
<zzecool> that you hav a problem
<zzecool> have8
<zzecool> mjnzk
<kjeldahl> Only additional thing I tried was to enable the hud again also (which I had also disabled). Let me try...
<zzecool> have*
<zzecool> hud is irrelevant with this
<zzecool> :)
<kjeldahl> In theory yes, but no. Disabling the hud again makes alt-tab no longer work again.
<kjeldahl> Try it!
<zzecool> rly?
<zzecool> let me
<zzecool> true
<zzecool> they have totaly fucked up compiz plugins
<zzecool> in the rush for the release
<zzecool> ;/
<kjeldahl> Ok, I'll file the bug now that we managed to pin it down.
<zzecool> my bigges problem is the scale plugin
<kjeldahl> THIS bug, I mean. :-)
<zzecool> yeah
<zzecool> let me give you my bug
<zzecool> one of
<zzecool> to press affect
<zzecool> kjeldahl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/933776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933776 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Unity overrides compiz scale plugin behavior settings" [Low,Confirmed]
<zzecool> this is very frustating
<zzecool> send me your bug report too
<kjeldahl> I'll file mine now.
<zzecool> ok ill wait
<area51pilot> Im running 12.04 w/ Unity and the Udate Manager keeps listing about 4 Distribution updates having to do w/ Gnome ... they arent avail for install? anyone know why or how to stop puling these updates?
<kjeldahl> I can't find "Report a bug" anywhere on bugs.launchpad.net. Did the process change?
<crizzy> 'ubuntu-bug <package>' to console
<crizzy> works at least
<kjeldahl> ok, I'll try it.
<kjeldahl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/954386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 954386 in unity (Ubuntu) "Disabling HUD also disables task switcher (alt-tab)" [Undecided,New]
<crizzy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxxf86dga/+bug/953960 :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953960 in libxxf86dga (Ubuntu) "Mouse scrolling works randomly with games using DGA for mouseinput" [Undecided,New]
<crizzy> think i'll just need to install windows, i won't hold my breath this will ever get fixed
<crizzy> reporting bugs to launchpad feels like writing text into a black hole.. nothing ever gets fixed
<kjeldahl> Switching desktops does not work either...
<kjeldahl> (using the hotkeys)
<zzecool> do the same
<zzecool> as with alt tab
<zzecool> i told you 5 times alrdy ;p
<zzecool> go to desktop wall plugin
<zzecool> and disable - re-enable the shortcuts
<kjeldahl> Ah, I see. How fun. Thanks.
<kjeldahl> I have no idea what EVERY keystroke in there was mapped to by default. Oh well.
<kjeldahl> And no option to "grab" keystroke...
<kjeldahl> Ah, grab exists for the "Begin Viewport Switch". Fixing that to Ctrl-Alt again makes switching work as normal.
<crizzy> now ain't this fun
<crizzy> X segfaulting
<MCR1> no 3d fun here anymore as well...
 * glosoli fine
<glosoli> crizzy: hmm a lot of mesa updates in the updater, should i Update ?
<crizzy> dno
<crizzy> i'm |*****-| this close to moving fulltime windows
<crizzy> how can something as simple as damned mouse input be fscked up
<crizzy> X is just sucha pile of vomit i don't have words for it
<scientes> crizzy, are you using the propritary drivers?
<crizzy> scientes: yes
<KingPhisher> Hello, does anyone know how to change the theme for 12.04? I have a bunch in /usr/share/themes, but only Ambiance, Radiance and the High Contrast ones show up in the list. How do I select other themes?
<scientes> nvidia or fglrx crizzy ?
<crizzy> fglrx
<scientes> the FOSS radeon is making alot of progress, as AMD provides lots of docs
<scientes> it has better 2D performance
<crizzy> it's useless
<crizzy> don't give a crap for 2D performance
<crizzy> i develop 3D games
<scientes> but even with fglrx i get shit 3d performance on ati
<crizzy> performance is fine on my hd6870
<scientes> like, i couldn't play wow
<crizzy> maybe 10%-20% slower than windows at worst points
<scientes> it was like 3 fps
<crizzy> anyway the thing i'm fighting with has nothing to do with gfx driver
<scientes> which is like an ancient easy-to-render program
<crizzy> DGA input is simply broken in 12.04 X
<crizzy> setting evdev device as input makes whole X segfault too
<crizzy> sigh
<scientes> WUT
<scientes> everyone uses evdev
<crizzy> i can read evdev device directly from the code
<scientes> thats even woorse
<crizzy> but setting it as mouse input in xorg.conf > segfault
<crizzy> and DGA is broken
<scientes> well, it works for me
<scientes> but im using xorg-edgers ATM
<crizzy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxxf86dga/+bug/953960
<scientes> crizzy, look at /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953960 in libxxf86dga (Ubuntu) "Mouse scrolling works randomly with games using DGA for mouseinput" [Undecided,New]
<scientes> everything uses evdev
<crizzy> irrelevant for this bug
<crizzy> been going through these spaghetti sources for a while.. XNextEvent just seems to get flooded and scroll events get dropped.. pffh.. fsck it
<scientes> well, there is a reason xorg is pushing to move to wayland
<scientes> have you tested with xorg-edgers crizzy ?
<scientes> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<crizzy> dno if i dare
<crizzy> :)
<scientes> well you should
<mykrobinson> seems i can no longer use the alt key and arrows to navigate. Anyone else having this issue?
<glosoli> xorg-edgers aren't consider to make you live on edge ? :D
<scientes> mykrobinson, what program?
<mykrobinson> For example, in any browser, or even the file manager, Alt+LeftArrow used to go to the previous page.
<mykrobinson> scientes: Chrome or Nautilus, even
<crizzy> lets break everything then.. :p
<scientes> mykrobinson, works for me, in firefox on precise
<scientes> (however im using gnome-shell, not unity)
<mykrobinson> scientes: not working in Firefox either. I know it used to.. How can I tell if it is even registering my Alt key?
<mykrobinson> perhaps an update today broke something
<scientes> mydogsnameisrudy, xev
<scientes>  mydogsnameisrudy wait thats only mouse events
<mykrobinson> alt is definitely working, if I press it by itself, it brings up the HUD
<scientes> mykrobinson, ahh, yeah unity is probably grabbing alt and preventing it from bubbling through
<mykrobinson> hammit....
<scientes> you could file a bug if you think it could bubble through in a sane way
<mykrobinson> and i see nothing in keyboard shortcuts to change this behavior
<scientes> mykrobinson, you could also install gnome-shell :P
<mykrobinson> oh, i don think mr. shuttleworth would approve ;)
<crizzy> :)
<scientes> I, for one, am not a fan of unity, however i am using it on a 7" touchscreen i have
<scientes> (2d only)
<scientes> cause its the best 2d touch-friendly DE i can find ATM
<crizzy> i thought unity is like the least touch-friendly ui out there =P
<crizzy> it's like 100% keyboard driven... dash + hud...
<scientes> it also fits a little better
<jbwiv> is anyone aware of a way to move the unity launcher bar? I have three monitors and it insists on staying on the left hand monitor...changing ~/.config/monitors.xml doesn't seem to change anything. This is on Ubuntu 2D.
<scientes> crizzy, i think its smart, b/c it doesn't hide on this touchscreen
<scientes> the left bar
<scientes> sooo, anyone know about multiseat
<crizzy> great xorg-bleederrs..
<crizzy> x not starting at all anymore
<crizzy> sigh
<scientes> i'm having trouble with getting it to work with lightdm
<crizzy> segfaults
<scientes> maybe there are some gdm ppl that would know more
<crizzy> gg X
<mykrobinson> i like it okay, but the alt key behavior is a bit bothersome.... Posted on the forum before filing a bug report, perhaps some others have had the same issue
<scientes> it seems like fedora/systemd is where multiseat devel is going on
<scientes> which is annoying there is no systemd for ubuntu
<mykrobinson> thanks for the chat, the little one wants to go swimming now :)
<crizzy> just... great
<scientes> crizzy, did you try the fresh Xorg crack yet?
<crizzy> YES
<scientes> ahh
<crizzy> and that crap segfaults even without evdev mouse
<crizzy> every time
<scientes> hmm
<scientes> it runs on my box
<scientes> seems like you have some bugs to report :P
<crizzy> why bother
<crizzy> filing bugs to launchpad is like writing straight into black hole
<crizzy> nothing ever gets fixed
<scientes> crizzy, to bugs.freedesktop.org
<scientes> crizzy, alot of my bugs that i file in various places get fixed
<crizzy> so sick tired of this lunix crapola
<glosoli> :DD
<crizzy> sigh.. fingers crossed 12.2 catalyst doesn't segfault..
<crizzy> it does
<crizzy> awesum
<crizzy> now what
<glosoli> crizzy: hmm ;D
<glosoli> crizzy: only one thing left for you
<glosoli> :D
<crizzy> if i'd use meth, now would be the time to light up the pipe
<glosoli> crizzy: leave some for me
<glosoli> :D
<crizzy> apt-get remove xorg* / Y
<crizzy> graur
<glosoli> ;D
<ironhalik> anyone knows how to use thinkfan, without pwm or any other aparent fan control file?
<lukescharf> libgoa-1.0-common doesn't seem to be available.
<lukescharf> It was holding back some packages.
<lukescharf> Or, rather, was related to some packages that were held back, and now it's preventing me from apt-get installing ubuntu-desktop and satisfying all of its dependencies.
<lukescharf> Not sure if it needs a bug report, though.
<crizzy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/miro/+bug/954496
<crizzy> sigh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 954496 in miro (Ubuntu) "miro segfaults every couple minutes" [Undecided,New]
<scientes> nasty
<scientes> crizzy, so the xorg-edgers didn't work at all for you?
<scientes> oh wait, of course it doesn't fglrx isn't ported to 1.12 yet, AFAIK
<MCR1> Is it possible that xorg.conf was missing and X was still working ?
<glosoli> it is :)
<MCR1> If it was so (I never touched the file on 12.04) - now X and Unity fail to start - all I get is a black screen with mouse cursor...
<MCR1> after yesterdays update problems started here...
<MCR1> I am also using xorg edgers ppa, but am on Intel GMA HD4500 on-board gfx...
<glosoli> MCR1: can't help. Won't even take a look at edgers ppa
<glosoli> :)
<teratoma> how do i enable hibernation?
<MCR1> here not even shutdown works correctly...
<log> !info hibernate | teratoma
<ubottu> teratoma: hibernate (source: hibernate): smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99-1.1 (precise), package size 93 kB, installed size 464 kB
<trism> teratoma: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-modify-policykit-to-allow-hibernation-in-upower
<log> Oh, I didn't know about that.
<log> Interesting.
<teratoma> so the answer is ... edit a bunch of xml files?
<log> Or install that package, I guess, although it seems a bit buggy.
<teratoma> i did install hibernate
<trism> teratoma: not a bunch, but one, and not xml, key=value
<teratoma> this is why people mock me for running linux on the desktop!
<teratoma> but thanks, ive done it
<Daekdroom> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu3 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-14
<graingert> anybody know why gnome-online-accounts is unavailable? http://pastebin.com/XdrfyQSC
<scientes> graingert, did you try apt-get update
<scientes> cause it works for me
<graingert> maybe they just got added
<scientes> well, i just did apt-get update && upgrade
<graingert> anything to do with   * Update repository URL.
<scientes> but certainly a possibility, and it is expected to break that way momentarily while in beta
<graingert> E: Package 'libgoa-1.0-common' has no installation candidate
<graingert> is the root cause
<scientes> you sure you don't have debian sources in your sources.list?
<scientes> its probably that ubuntu dropped ubuntu-specific changes while coming up to date with debian
<scientes> and that changed some names or something
<graingert> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgoa-1.0-common&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all not out yet
<graingert> http://pastebin.com/6q4iy8Ly
<graingert> maybe gb is behined?
<graingert> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libgoa-1.0-0 note it says libgoa-1.0-common (= 3.3.0-1) [amd64]
<graingert>     Package not available
<graingert> I guess libgoa was doa
<ruffles> trism:  hey. remember me? i was asking earlier today about a lightdm flickering but after logout. it stopped happening after I created a user
<trism> ruffles: yeah that seems to have been the problem, the user list didn't have any entries since the "other" option was removed, mterry commited a fix, I imagine it will be resolved soon
<trism> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/952557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 952557 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "unity-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in user_list_show_prompt() in live session" [High,Triaged]
<ruffles> great! thank you!
<ruffles> i believe bugs # 943193 and 935801 are both duplicates too
<ruffles> ok i've just marked 'em as duplicates of bug #952557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 952557 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "unity-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in user_list_show_prompt() in live session" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952557
<ruffles> trism:  ok i'm going to do some serious beta testing in here now. lol
<ruffles> thanks for taking the time to help
<ruffles> cheers
<scientes> DNSMASQ IS TOTALLY broken by Network Manager
<scientes> how do i get rid of that network manager dnsmasq crap-ware
<scientes> and use a system dnsmasq
<scientes> especially cause its such crap that it install dnsmasq without installing the package
<scientes> oh wait, its dnsmasq-base
<scientes> how do i unbreak it
<trism> scientes: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ see "I really don’t want a local resolver, how can I turn it off?"
<scientes> "This dnsmasq server isn’t a caching server for security reason"
<scientes> oh geeze
<scientes> then whats the point?
<diraol> Hi friends! I'm trying to "import" my wireless keys (password) from ubuntu 11.04 to ubuntu 12.04
<scientes> diraol, upgrade?
<scientes> upgrade should work
<diraol> hum... not... fresh install
<scientes> ahh well if its just one go to networkmanager and copy in down
<lupin3rd> hey guys
<lupin3rd> i got a little problem
<diraol> sorry, i didn't understood what to do.
<diraol> I no longer have my 11.04, but still have my ~/ files and folders
<diraol> i'm trying to recover all my networks keys...
<lupin3rd> ok my little problem is that my fn key works for volume but not for the screen brightness but it worked fine in the live cd before i installed
<lupin3rd> any ideas???
<scientes> lupin3rd, that shouldn't happen
<lupin3rd> yes i know
<lupin3rd> worked fine in live cd
<lupin3rd> now once installed nothing
<scientes> lupin3rd, ahhhhh actually, the live cd uses free drivers
<lupin3rd> yes
<scientes> maybe you installed the non-free drivers for your graphics
<scientes> and that broke it
<lupin3rd> i havn't installed anything
<lupin3rd> thats another problem i have
<scientes> it does it automatically if you click "install third-party software"
<scientes> in the installer
<lupin3rd> oh
<lupin3rd> i did that
<scientes> yeah
<lupin3rd> so how to stop that
<scientes> remove the non-free driver
<lupin3rd> how
<scientes> jockey-gtk
<scientes> or go to system settings
<scientes> you should turn off the non-free driver anyways
<scientes> nvidia or AMD/ATI ?
<lupin3rd> amd/ati
<scientes> yeah the AMD radeon free driver is pretty good these days, and getting better fast
<lupin3rd> ok
<scientes> it has better 2D performance than the non-free driver
<lupin3rd> ok so i am in system settings
<scientes> "hardware drivers"
<lupin3rd> doesn't have hardware drivers
<lupin3rd> you mean additonal drivers?
<scientes> yeah
<lupin3rd> yes now waht
<lupin3rd> also thanks for this
<diraol> now you have to unninstal the video driver lupin3rd
<diraol> and them, probably restart the OS.
<scientes> you click "remove"
<scientes> and then yeah restart
<scientes> (you can /etc/init.d/lightdm stop; rmmod fglrx, etc
<bjsnider> he hasn't even said fglrx is installed in the first place
<scientes> but easier to restart
<scientes> well he will see
<scientes> in "additional drivers"
<lupin3rd> but the atiamd proprirtadriver  post release is not activated
<lupin3rd> both arn;t installed
<bjsnider> then you are certainly using radeon already
<scientes> hmm, well then that isn't the problem
<lupin3rd> when i install these drivers i have problems playing 720p movies so i don;t use them
<diraol> so, any idea on how i can recover my wireless network password from 11.04 to 12.04?
<scientes> diraol, you can save it if you go to networkmanager
<scientes> write it down
<diraol> but i no longer have the 11.04 OS
<scientes> diraol, well, what do you have?
<scientes> diraol, did you upgrade?
<diraol> all my 11.04 $home files and folders.
<diraol> no scientes, i've made a fresh install (but i have a full backup of /home partition).
<scientes> diraol, its not stored in /home (AFAIK)
<lupin3rd> any idea guys with my brightness control
<scientes> lupin3rd, all i can think of is  the "evtest"
<scientes> but that is more of a development thing, its more involved
<lupin3rd> ahh k
<lupin3rd> but why would it work in the live cd and not once installed
<scientes> lupin3rd, as i said, that shouldn't happen
<diraol> =/ i thought it was on ~/.gconf/system/network (where are the wireless networks informations)
<diraol> but ok, i'll try to install the 11.04 again with the same /home i had before and see if it works. Thanks scientes!
<scientes> diraol, i highly doubt it,
<scientes> diraol, cant you just ask someone for the wireless password?
<scientes> diraol, it might be, if it was configured locally
<scientes> diraol, use grep "unique part of the SSID of the wireless" -R .gconf
<scientes> * ~/.gconf
<diraol> scientes, there are so many networks.... but ok.
<diraol> i think it would be configured locally, just for my user... that's why i think it would be on /home =)
<lupin3rd> also when i do install the amd/ati drivers i have problems watching 720p movies and the start up screen is in a lower res anyone heard of that
<diraol> i'll try something like a "recover". If it works i'll come back and tell . =)
<scientes> lupin3rd, is this an older computer?
<lupin3rd> its a laptop
<scientes> cause the non-free drivers do not support some old cards
<lupin3rd> quad core amd 1.8
<lupin3rd> amd 5650
<lupin3rd> 4 gig ram
<scientes> yeah thats pretty new
<lupin3rd> newish laptop
<lupin3rd> i know
<lupin3rd> i have tried alot of things with the gpu drivers
<lupin3rd> onice i install the amd ones the movies jerky
<lupin3rd> 720p
<scientes> the VAAPU stuff for movie acceleration is pretty new, could be buggy, IDK
<scientes> *VA-API
<lupin3rd> but with the standard drivers it works fine
<scientes> and well, non-free drivers are buggy by default...
<lupin3rd> you think it would be the other way round
<scientes> lupin3rd, the randeon driver doesn't use the hardware acceleration IIRC
<lupin3rd> but why the low res at startup with new drivers
<scientes> lupin3rd, not at all, FOSS is OPEN-SOURCE, meaning anyone that has a problem and some skill can fix their problem (or hire someone to do it)
<scientes> with non-free the only person that can possibly address a problem is the person that wrote it, and can see the source
<lupin3rd> ahh k
<lupin3rd> so i am stuck with the standard drivers
<lupin3rd> thas ok thoi
<lupin3rd> cause it runs better
<scientes> http://www.catb.org/~esr/writings/cathedral-bazaar/cathedral-bazaar/ar01s04.html
<lupin3rd> that for me?
<scientes> "8. Given a large enough beta-tester and co-developer base, almost every problem will be characterized quickly and the fix obvious to someone."
<scientes> well, the difference between non-free and FOSS stuff is a big one
<lupin3rd> yeah
<lupin3rd> ok then
<scientes> basically with open-source stuff you have the ability to fix your problems, otherwise you are trapped
<lupin3rd> also
<lupin3rd> with this gay toshiba laptop
<scientes> thats why its called "free software" (as in freedom)
<scientes> meh, thats not a bad laptop
<scientes> but yeah, this thing about your keys sucks
<lupin3rd> to turn off wireless you need to hold the fn key down and press f8 but does not work in linux
<lupin3rd> how to turn off in terminal?
<lupin3rd> like the cmd
<scientes> lupin3rd, you should be able to turn off from the network manager
<scientes> just right click
<scientes> and uncheck "enable wireless"
<lupin3rd> yes i can do that but the light still stays on
<lupin3rd> in windows it turns off
<scientes> but it IS off
<scientes> even if the light is on
<lupin3rd> in windows i turn it off the light goes off
<lupin3rd> but
<lupin3rd> if i leave it off in windows and boot to linux
<lupin3rd> i can;t turn it on
<lupin3rd> get my point
<scientes> you can get more information in the /sys/devices
<scientes> eek, that is horrible
<lupin3rd> yeah
<scientes> paste.ubuntu.com <-- paste the output of lspci -n
<lupin3rd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/882755/
<lupin3rd> i may have a way to fix my bightness
<scientes> ahh its the notorious broadcom wireless
<lupin3rd> yeah
<lupin3rd> haha
<lupin3rd> i know
<lupin3rd> but still why in windows when i turn it off the light goes off
<lupin3rd> then boot to linux can;t get it to work
<scientes> i doubt it would work, but you could try a cold boot
<scientes> i.e. take out the battery
<lupin3rd> but leave the light on and it disable it and enable it in linux
<lupin3rd> but my thoery is that
<lupin3rd> if the light is on then its still on useing batteryt
<scientes> well with broadcom all my bets are off
<lupin3rd> and thats why i get shit battery
<lupin3rd> =]
<diraol> broadcom b43?
<lupin3rd> dont know
<lupin3rd> all i know its a gay broadcom
<diraol> i have and HP with the bcm43 broadcom wireless board and it's a hell to get it working.
<scientes> BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<diraol> it has it's own will, some times work, some times doesn't. Mine is BCM4311 if i'm not mistaken...
<lupin3rd> its working just tryint to turn it off
<lupin3rd> also i get shit battery life with this laptop
<diraol> hum.... using network manager didn't work?
<lupin3rd> what do you guys get
<lupin3rd> in windows i even get shit time
<lupin3rd> fucking gay amd quad core
<lupin3rd> shit for battery
<scientes> well, thats not exactly a laptop made for battery life
<diraol> i don't use windows at all....
<diraol> (i agree with scientes rs)
<lupin3rd> yeah
<scientes> the best battery life is with ARM
<diraol> too much power.....
<lupin3rd> for my laptop i am using linux my main desktop i use windows cause of games
 * scientes wishes some ARM licencers would just make some netbooks, of even desktops with PCIE etc
<lupin3rd> =]
 * scientes would suck up a octo-core ARM with PCIE USB3, etc
<scientes> aka full-featured
<diraol> i have a lenovo core i7 (dual core +  hyperthreading) and i can get 5hr battery.
<scientes> wow
<diraol> it's a lenovo.... on the beggining it was 9/10hr
<scientes> oh wait, only dual core, but still
<scientes> thats cause 45nm
<lupin3rd> i get 2 hrs max
<lupin3rd> its shit
<diraol> yeah, i know how it is... my last laptop gave me less than 1hr
<lupin3rd> yeah when i got it i wasnt really looking at that
<lupin3rd> i just saw the price and the specs and went fuck it can even play games
<lupin3rd> but now i would have went for battery
<diraol> hehehe... i have a desktop for gamming.... no games on laptop at all
<lupin3rd> yeah my desktop is for games
<lupin3rd> but this thing can play bf3
<lupin3rd> on low tho =]
<diraol> btw, my OS recognizes 4 cores....
<lupin3rd> yeah but your cpu is only duel
<lupin3rd> so yeah about my brightness problem anyone?
<lupin3rd> why in live cd it works and not in full istalled
<diraol> <workarround>hum.... if you could find out the command to change the brightness, you could try to set the keybord bindings by hand</workarround>
<lupin3rd> yeah thats true but why would it work in the live cfd
<lupin3rd> and not now
<diraol> hum... i'm too newbie to know how to fix it from now on. sorry =/
<lupin3rd> thats ok
<lupin3rd> i was just asking if anyone knew
<BlakJak> righto.. xubuntu problem.. 12.04b1... raft of dependency issues trying to install google earth...
<BlakJak> ia32-libs depending on ia32-libs-multiarch depending on a metric buttload of other stuff which is held back or  somesuch
<micahg> BlakJak: not a bug, google earth will eventually learn how to depend on what they need
<micahg> BlakJak: oh, it won't install? how are you trying to install it
<BlakJak> pick a method :)
<BlakJak> dpkg -i
<BlakJak> or using the gui tool
<BlakJak> similar dependency for the skype .deb as well
<micahg> after the dpkg -i, you need to run apt-get -f install
<BlakJak> right...
<BlakJak> each time i do that, it wants to remove chromium-browser
<micahg> hmm, not sure why that would happen
<micahg> can you try apt-get with -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true?
<BlakJak> sorry, please clarify exaclty what syntax i should run?
<BlakJak> is that with the -f install?
<snadge> i managed to install skype, but it was non trivial
<BlakJak> oh goodie
<BlakJak> heh
<micahg> BlakJak: sorry, apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true -f install
<BlakJak> k.. there's quite a bit of info in the answer to that
<micahg> BlakJak: can you put it in a pastebin?
<BlakJak> this reminds me of rpm dependency hell
<BlakJak> heh
<BlakJak> http://pastebin.com/0Yz9C86d
<micahg> BlakJak: looks like mirror skew, libxfixes is a different version on i386 and amd64, either use a different mirror or wait for it to catch up
<micahg> *mirror arch skew
<ajmitch> probably using a mirror in NZ, too often they fall behind :)
<BlakJak> I expect i'll see the guys who run the NZ mirror soon... i'll let them know ;-)
 * BlakJak switches to 'main' server and runs apt-get update
<ajmitch> BlakJak: which one?
<BlakJak> well, statistically, any of them probably
<ajmitch> nz2 used to point to mirror.ihug.co.nz but that fell too far behind :)
<BlakJak> not sure exactly which one 'server in new zealand' points to
<ajmitch> 'the NZ mirror' generally implies nz.archive.ubuntu.com, which is citylink
<BlakJak> markf@hawkeye:~/Downloads$ host nz.archive.ubuntu.com
<BlakJak> nz.archive.ubuntu.com is an alias for ubuntu.citylink.co.nz.
<BlakJak> ubuntu.citylink.co.nz has address 202.7.6.10
<BlakJak> yeah. /me sends an ICQ msg to Citylink
<BlakJak> oh, best set up ICQ first.
<ajmitch> people still use that? :)
<BlakJak> haha
<BlakJak> my friend at Citylink is already ducking for cover
<BlakJak> wow.. output of apt-get -f install is hugely different
<ajmitch> http://mirror.ihug.co.nz/ubuntu/project/trace/ shows just how badly behind it got...
<ajmitch> citylink mirror looks only ~24h behind
<BlakJak> imma let that run... 85 megs of downloads
<ajmitch> (well, just going by the trace file)
<micahg> BlakJak: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors#yui_3_2_0_1_133170046332234
<BlakJak> ajmitch: do I know you, or have we spoken before?
<ajmitch> BlakJak: probably way back
<micahg> doh, that id was page load specifc
<ajmitch> BlakJak: you were on #nzlug, right?
<BlakJak> it had an irc channel? I suppose so :p
<BlakJak> nzlinux maybe?
<ajmitch> yeah I think that was it :)
<ajmitch> it's been awhile
<BlakJak> yeah, your nick is familiar tho
<ajmitch> maybe just from ubuntu stuff
<BlakJak> arrrg the default sound prefs in pidgin are asinine
<BlakJak> another interesting point, btw... having installed side-by-side with my ubuntu 10.10 installation and ticking the box that said 'copy over my prefs and documents' during installation, nothing was copied over
<BlakJak> perhaps coz i changed my username... but nothing else from /home was copied between installs... not a biggie.. but somewhat misleading
<BlakJak> this has been a good lesson.. when running a beta it pays to get your updates from as close to the hub as you can
<ajmitch> yeah, archive.ubuntu.com is the best but probably slowest
<micahg> BlakJak: if your mirror is reliable, it's not that bad unless you upgrading every hour
<BlakJak> Citylink tell me that their mirror only updates daily
 * micahg uses mirror.anl.gov
<BlakJak> the guy who is the main admin for it no longer works for Citylink, not sure what the story there is...
<ajmitch> they could have mirrored at just the wrong time for a package to be out of sync between i386 & amd64
<ajmitch> problem is it takes a day to come right
<micahg> right, also, both those versions have been superseded
<ajmitch> 3 uploads of that package in a couple of days
<BlakJak> yay... skype works
<BlakJak> so does google earth
<BlakJak> tho the internal font is shyte
<BlakJak> ajmitch, micahg thank you very much for your assistance
<ajmitch> no problem
<BlakJak> i might lurk here for a bit :-) however it's hometime from work now.
 * BlakJak gone
<Mylenthes> anyone there
<Mylenthes> Anyboody dere?
<crizzy> ain't this fun
<crizzy> segfault again after setting mouse as evdev device..
<crizzy> not sure what to make out of it, but backtrace leads back to libc..
<crizzy> like straight from X binary to libc.. fun fun
<almoxarife> I want my dnsmasq conf to work! like it did without a hitch till YOU decided you wanted to keep dnsmasq all for your own selves, bad people, bad!
<Vonor> hi
<Vonor> just installed 12.4 beta alternative in a vmbox  and right after the kernel is loaded i get an error: mountall: no connection to Plymouth
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/556542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553745 in plymouth (Ubuntu Maverick) "duplicate for #556542 plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in ply_event_loop_process_pending_events()" [High,Triaged]
<BlakJak> right... so now that i've come home and booted up I don't have any window frames...
<BlakJak> found a reference to clearing ~/.cache/sessions but that doesn't seem to be helping
<BlakJak> right.. had to install xfwm4 again... seems it'd gotten removed during my last update
<BlakJak> odd...
<Vonor> ok, i tried with the daily cd from today (12.4 alternative amd64). if i install a normal desktop system it works just fine. if i install a commandline system it won't boot up (seems the splash crashed without giving any output. all I see is a black screen with a blinking underscore cursor)
<Vonor> erm, never mind. seems the splash gets stopped after boot and there is no switch to tty1. if i switch tty's manually i get to the login prompt
<BlakJak> anyone able to recommend a vnc client for xubuntu? or is it a case of pick any one?
<psypher246> hi all, does anyone know how to restart the panel so that the systray whitelists apps reappear. since a few updates ago all my whitelists systray apps dissapear and I have to restart to get them them back, for a little while, I would like a workaround so that I don't have to restart
<topyli> gnome-shell in the gnome team ppa is broken, don't upgrade now
<Jeeves_> Morning
<iceroot> wayland reached 12.04
<ikonia> has it ?
<ikonia> it's it actually included ?
<iceroot> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> that's come out of the blue
<iceroot> ikonia: but the current gtk3 is not build with wayland enabled
<iceroot> ikonia: atm i only have a german link
<ikonia> is it being used as an extension or an alternative
<iceroot> http://www.golem.de/news/displayserver-wayland-und-weston-in-ubuntu-12-04-1203-90490.html
<ikonia> does that mean someone has tested it
<iceroot> ikonia: alternative which is not working atm because we have to rebuild gtk3
<ikonia> as it "was" going to be included but never made it in
<ikonia> is this link saying they have actually confirmed it IS in
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/954352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 954352 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Enable wayland backend" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> interesting
<iceroot> ayland has one released version, 0.85, which is in the precise archives: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wayland/
<ikonia> I'll have to take a look at that, I looked at wayland on it's own a while back and it was usless as it had nothing it could do
<ikonia> be interesting to see how it's being used
<iceroot> ikonia: at the moment you cant run wayland with gtk
<ikonia> not really surprised
<iceroot> ikonia: see bug report because gtk has to be compiled with wayland-enabled-foobar
<ikonia> when I looked at it, it was totally worthless for any sort of use
<iceroot> and because of the feature freeze its not clear if gtk will be rebuild
<ikonia> but then it is new and no-one's really embraced it
<iceroot> even 11.10 has wayland now
<almoxarife> found the get-around losing dnsmasq, install bind9 and force net-manager to dns from bogus
<iceroot> if i get that correct, kde4 can be used with wayland now, gnome/xfce/lxde not at the moment
<iceroot> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wayland/0.85.0-1ubuntu1
<topyli> it doesn't look like gtk+ will have wayland support in precise. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA3MDM
<iceroot> topyli: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/954352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 954352 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Enable wayland backend" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> but because of the feature freeze i dont think they will rebuild gtk3 for 12.04
<iceroot> but i bet 12.10 will have wayland as alternate and 13.04 as default :)
<topyli> can't remember where i read this today, but the maintainers would be willing to add wayland support. the real problem is that gtk won't build on ARM then
<topyli> if they get that fixed, then it's another story
<iceroot> interesting
<slipttees> hi all
<slipttees> then
<slipttees> sis 771/671 resolution problem
<slipttees> http://pastebin.com/vu3fPsj9
<slipttees> ndiswrapper won't work too
<slipttees> =/
<slipttees> put my wfi module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<slipttees> add ndiswrapper in /etc/modules
<slipttees> won't work
<slipttees> everyone?
<vega-_> wtf, now alt key pops up the search bar
<vega-_> or unity search/lens whatever
<Daekdroom> vega-_, that's HUD
<almoxarife> is it possible to change the key-short cut for krunner?
<almoxarife> btw, yes it is
<uwe> hello, I want to test precise as a client for centralized authenticatin via ldap against 10.04 server; is there any discussions that i can be pointed
<uwe> to regarding this issue, since there are multiple packages regarding this issue ...
<Captain_Proton> anyone else have alot of kept back packages "empathy empathy-common gnome-online-accounts  unity-common ectc" ?
<sbarcteam> hi.
<Captain_Proton> also my Banshee menu intergration is broke meaning it does not show in the message menu
<sbarcteam> I've installed a box by do-releas-upgrade -d -m server
<Captain_Proton> hi
<sbarcteam> the machine completed the upgrade, and then failed to use the default kernel 3.2.xx-18
<Captain_Proton> i woul not have, but ok
<sbarcteam> I had to use the previous machine.
<sbarcteam> sorry, s/machine/kernel/
<Captain_Proton> can you choose it in grub
<sbarcteam> "I had to use the previous kernel" means I am currently still on it.
<sbarcteam> so yes, I could choose either.
<Captain_Proton> also I would try to update-initramfs -u
<sbarcteam> hm... isn't it run over during the upgrade ?
<Captain_Proton> should but it could have failed or who knows
<sbarcteam> ok.
<Guest70485> How do I get gnome back ?
<Guest70485> I did 'apt-get install gnome' and am waiting for the install. Does this include everything ?
<jokerdino> Guest70485: which one are you trying to install?
<jokerdino> gnome-fallback i presume?
<jokerdino> !gnome-fallback
<sbarcteam> Captain_Proton: update-initramfs -u updates EXISTING initramfs.
<sbarcteam> I want to update specific, not current.
<Guest70485> I don't know, Unity interface is totally incompatible with mice, and lxde has too many limitations. I can't find anyway to use ubuntu
<accipter> anyone else having problems with alt+tab working after the latest upgrade? the tab is now caught by the application. however, if i do alt+~ first then i can alt+tab through windows
<sbarcteam> hm... Captain_Proton the initramfs line was missing. after running update-grub the lines appeared.
<sbarcteam> rebooting now... hoping for the best.
<jokerdino> Guest70485: if you are trying to install the fallback the command is sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Captain_Proton> accipter, there is a a check box to tell it to do all computer or per desktop but you need ccsm compiz-manager
<sbarcteam> Captain_Proton: it worked.
<sbarcteam> well, upgrade from lucid completed.
<sbarcteam> many tails are probably remained, will sort them out now.
<Captain_Proton> sbarcteam, sweet sorry I watch JOE's dad use ubuntu for the first time
<Captain_Proton> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ltE_ekc8kE8
<qman__> I'm having a problem with a 12.04 server, I installed a daily build a while ago and it's been working fine, but today I went to update it and it isn't working, none of the repositories hit
<qman__> I notice it's looking for InRelease, and when I look at the repository, there is only Release
<qman__> is there a way to fix that?
<uwe> is there a group of experts of matter or similar related to centralized authentication related issues. i think i saw this before but i'm unable to find it :S
<uwe> or group of individuals interested in this at least ...
<qman__> sources.list and errors I get: http://pastebin.com/Lwnm7c8f
<qman__> nevermind, resolvconf broke dns, sorry for the false alarm
<david_> I think Ubuntu 12.04 should be called 'Windows Vista beta 1'
<ironhalik> uh?
<david_> I switched to linux in 2006, I am switching back to Windows. Ubuntu 12.04 is unusable ( unity interface is unusable unless I type name of programs, which means I have to jump between my mouse and keyboard ), the alternative interfaces are missing basic fonctionality.
<iceroot> david_: [] you know what beta means
<david_> Yes
<david_> It means all the crashes I had should be reported if not already, but has nothing to do with the usability of the software.
<david_> I am complaining about the performance and UI and not the fact that is is a beta.
<iceroot> david_: of course, bug does not mean error, its also something like a feature request
<david_> it is*
<ironhalik> feel free to use the alternatives, including windows
<david_> this version 12.04 will be a regression of bug #1
<iceroot> david_: stop flaming
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<iceroot> david_: use kde, lxde, xfce4 or whatever you want
<iceroot> or report bugs what features you are missing
<uwe> david_, um, can you elaborate :)
<iceroot> but dont flame in this channel, it makes you ignored very fast
<iceroot> we are ALWAYS open for a usefull discussion, but this strange flaming is not needed here
<uwe> err, sorry, i did not see comments after your initial one ...
<ironhalik> he left
<Sidewinder1> Not a significant loss, IMHO.
<jbwiv> is anyone aware of a way to move the unity launcher bar? I have three monitors and it insists on staying on the left hand monitor...changing ~/.config/monitors.xml doesn't seem to change anything. This is on Ubuntu 2D.
<mcamaret> jbwiv: there is a compiz addon to replace regular unity that moves the launcher to the bottom.
<mcamaret> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/install-ubuntu-unity-bottom-launcher.html
<jbwiv> mcamaret, does it work with 2d?
<jbwiv> I'm guessing not if it's a compiz plugin
<mcamaret> no
<jbwiv> mcamaret, thanks anyway :(
<mcamaret> jbwiv: I thought precise showed the launcher multiple times
<mcamaret> on seperate monitors
<jbwiv> mcamaret, that's not my experience so far on three monitors with xinerama
<jbwiv> and ubuntu 2d
<Q-FUNK> seems that the new gogl/clutter breaks the current gnome-shell.  is there a new gnome-shell in incoming?
<Dreaman> ubuntu 12.04 is perfect
<Dreaman> :)
<trism> Q-FUNK: should be soon, was blocked on the clutter update: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/941755
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 941755 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "FFe: Update gnome-shell/mutter to 3.3.90" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Q-FUNK> trism: oh, good
<crond> I've come to complain that I've nothing to complain about. 12.04 is running nice and stable-y.
<brendand> crond, you mean it's not the worst thing ever? another guy had me convinced it was :)
<crond> brendand, nah it's all humming along well for me, though, given that 11.10 has no video at *all* on my gpu, even in console, anything is an improvement ;)
<crond> the only crashes I've had are from stuff like the updater... the gui version.  apt-get upgrade works just fine :P
<crond> catalyst 12.2 + ubuntu 12.04 = great.
<zzecool> ironhalik: ?  ;p
<scar3crow> nice job dev's!
<scar3crow> will there be options in "appearance" dialogue to scale, resize, tile the wallpaper?
<zzecool> scar3crow: it is there
<scar3crow> really... not on my machine :(
<scar3crow> maybe re-install?
<topyli> ahh. gnome-shell broke with this morning's update, a fix already available. yay gnome team
<zzecool> scar3crow: i dont htink
<zzecool> think
<scar3crow> k
<zzecool> print screen your appearence dialog
<zzecool> and post the SS here
<zzecool> im curious
<scar3crow> where is file plz?
<zzecool> what file ?
<scar3crow> oh dug wait
<zzecool> ;p
<scar3crow> zzecool: http://edenprofessionalservices.dyndns.org/appearance.png
<zzecool> scar3crow: hmm strange
<scar3crow> yep
<zzecool> are you fully updated ?
<scar3crow> yep
<zzecool> maybe im not the one
<zzecool> i just check more updates landed
<zzecool> wait for me to update
<zzecool> and check if it broken
<scar3crow> and... is there an applet for the panel for alsa mixer?
<scar3crow> (I uninstalled pulse for gaming)
<zzecool> ah i dont rly know
<zzecool> whats the problems with gaming and pulse?
<scar3crow> no sound
<zzecool> duh
<scar3crow> or sound lag
<zzecool> what are you playing ? =)
<scar3crow> doom 3 quake 4
<zzecool> =)
<scar3crow> ;)
<scar3crow> games run WAY better under ubuntu tan in winder$
<zzecool> glosoli:  :)
<glosoli> zzecool: hey :) how's going
<zzecool> i found a very frustating bug
<zzecool> based on the dodge removal
 * jokerdino thinks hard.
<glosoli> zzecool: name it
<zzecool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/930148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930148 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dodge windows is down but what about making the launcher autohide only on maximised apps ?" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<glosoli> I found very big bug in whole Unity Design team.
<zzecool> its in the 3 latest comments by me
<zzecool> :o
<zzecool> tell me
<glosoli> zzecool: wait I will show you video.
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> check mine first :)
<zzecool> im login out brb
<zzecool> updates
<zzecool> back
<zzecool> scar3crow: i did the latest update but im ok
<zzecool> i think your install is borged
<scar3crow> odd
<scar3crow> yeah prolly
<zzecool> try to update using the main archive server
<zzecool> ones more
<scar3crow> will wait tho
<glosoli> zzecool: that's not a bug by Dodge :)
<zzecool> and restart
<scar3crow> ah, good call
<scar3crow> will do
<scar3crow> bbiab
<scar3crow> ty zz
<zzecool> glosoli: that is based on the absence  of dodge
<zzecool> np
<glosoli> zzecool: it's just a website or addon writed stupidly
<glosoli> :)
<zzecool> the website is tranforming based on your resolution
<zzecool> its a new tech  glosoli
<zzecool> you are getting old
<jokerdino> bootstrap
<jokerdino> ?
<glosoli> As I told you once, I will repeat, it's idiotic programmers problem not knowing how to make expandible gui :)
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> its a way to understand and chenge the ui based on resolution , if you are a phone a tablet a small screen or a hude tv
<glosoli> THe same problem will consist in mac os x if you make dock to be in the left side of screen
<glosoli> :)
<zzecool> huge*
<glosoli> there is no way you are getting dodge back :)
<jokerdino> highly unlikely yeah
<glosoli> And for even showing that video, Mark will not even care of any other of your opinions
<jokerdino> unity-2d still has dodge when i checked last time
<zzecool> for reasons noones knows...
<zzecool> jokerdino: yes
<glosoli> http://youtu.be/ltE_ekc8kE8
<glosoli> here is the reason
<glosoli> That video shows typical users
<glosoli> which is majority of the world
<glosoli> programmers and power users are the minority
<glosoli> And you will see how hiding global menu items, and close max min when windos is closed affects usibility
<zzecool> glosoli: i watched the whole video this morning
<glosoli> UNity Design team sometimes don't have any sense of user
<zzecool> he isnt not confused at all by dodge
<zzecool> he i s confused with everything else than dodge..........
<glosoli> zzecool: I didin't said about dodge
<zzecool> please take some time and watch it
<glosoli> I was talking about whole dsign concept
<glosoli> :)
<zzecool> ahh
<glosoli> People don't like important things to be hidden from them
<zzecool> the dodge was the first thing he discover
<zzecool> ......
<glosoli> zzecool: well yes, but he said he likes always seing it
<glosoli> navigating quickly
<zzecool> thats true in terms of speed
<glosoli> If you watch whole his videos with Windows 8 and Mac OS X first time
<glosoli> you will understand
<zzecool> i did
<glosoli> Just for some geeks and power users
<glosoli> nobody cares
<glosoli> and that's the point
<jokerdino> i would say showing launcher at all times be made default and dodge an option.
<jokerdino> like how the LIM seems to shape up
<zzecool> jokerdino: true
<zzecool> but there will be problems
<zzecool> like the video ihave posted on the bug report
<glosoli> zzecool: VIDEO IS NOT DODGE PROBLEM.
<glosoli> Contact developers
<zzecool> .........
<glosoli> of that piece of shit
<glosoli> addon you are using
<jokerdino> zzecool: quickly sum up the points,
<jokerdino> glosoli: eh..
<glosoli> they did wrong max min pixels in addon
<glosoli> that's their problem
<zzecool> glosoli: take some time think
<zzecool> and come back
<jokerdino> it is not an addon, but the new web technology
<zzecool> let him
<jokerdino> it adjusts the screen space based on the browser width or something like that
<glosoli> jokerdino: I don't even care if it's an addon website or whatever, It has It's own thing of setting pixels, OR DOESNT IT ?
<glosoli> as I said
<glosoli> It has it's own max min pixels for showing 4 columns
<bazhang> glosoli, calm down  and watch the language
<jokerdino> let's just keep this discussion as civil as possible
<glosoli> bazhang: I just can't keep calm when people trying to talk about programming faults some developers make to argue against something that doesn't make sense
<zzecool> glosoli: yes glosoli and it is based on default resolutions   not some customs that we have in ubuntu using the launcher in neverhide
<bazhang> glosoli, then exit the channel and come back when you are calm
<glosoli> zzecool: Check on your Os X, put dock to the left side of screen, you will get the same. Then Blame Apple too
<zzecool> glosoli: we are speaking about the default  out of the box experience
<glosoli> zzecool: Ok, as following your logic, it means it's canonical fault of not having Adobe Photoshop  :)
<zzecool> i think oyu dont understand a word aout what im saying
<zzecool> you*
<glosoli> Just because programmers who make it ,are not going to. The same with that technologie you shown
<glosoli> I think you don't understand how things work
<bazhang> lets keep it civil please
<glosoli> bazhang: so answer me, is it Ubuntu fault that some website technologie adjust their min max expanding levels and column sets in the wrong way ?
<bazhang> glosoli, I'll ask again to calm down.
<glosoli> bazhang: I am just asking you. Would you mind answering ?
<bazhang> glosoli, not interested in finding fault. this channel is for testing and bug fixing.
<glosoli> bazhang: so what's the point of bringing over and over the same bug, to which Mark already answered as It will never be fixed :) ?
<zzecool> because it produced more problems to me glosoli
<jokerdino> w?e are not getting anywhere, are we
<bazhang> thats enough.
<topyli> where's the vlc browser plugin? can't find any. is it thrown in the main vlc package now?
 * glosoli will not talk ever again here about that dodge thing which was overtalked million times  :) 
<bazhang> !find vlc
 * jokerdino hopes glosoli keeps his promise ;)
<ubottu> Found: libvlc-dev, libvlc5, libvlccore-dev, libvlccore5, phonon-backend-vlc, phonon-backend-vlc-dbg, remuco-vlc, vlc, vlc-data, vlc-dbg (and 8 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vlc&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<bazhang> !info mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ubottu> Package mozilla-plugin-vlc does not exist in precise
<bazhang> what!
<topyli> that's what i said :)
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/mozilla-plugin-vlc/1.1.11-2build2
<bazhang> something called "launchpadlibrarian has it.
<topyli> the version number does not fill me with confidence. we're on vlc 2.0
<trism> it is the old version though, from the changelog for 2.0.0-1: "Remove dropped mozilla-plugin-vlc, The Mozilla browser plug-in is now provided by a separate source tarball."
<trism> I haven't been able to locate said tarball though
<topyli> well, i removed totem and can confirm the plugin is not bundled with the main vlc package either. no plugin in my browser now
<micahg> topyli: it's been moved to a separate source now which needs to be sync'd
<topyli> this language i do not understand
<jokerdino> micahg: oh?
<webm0nk3y> does anyone know a workaround to a problem installing P from a USB and using the partition editor? mine always crashes
 * jokerdino looks for the upstream package
<micahg> jokerdino: it's now in npapi-vlc
<jokerdino> i see.
<jokerdino> i think we should switch to #ubuntu-devel perhaps..
<micahg> jokerdino: -motu ,but sure
<jokerdino> well, i am everywhere
<topyli> they've hidden the mythical tarball well
 * jokerdino more zombie time tonight
<topyli> npapi-vlc has a nice launchpad page, but no tarball for topylies
<trism> topyli: http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/2.0.0/ I think
<topyli> trism: oh, thanks!
<topyli> it's like installing java in 1999 :)
<topyli> oh, it's even better. we had binary packages for java at least
<trism> based on bug 955028 I imagine it will be in the repo soon
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 955028 in Ubuntu "FFe: Sync npapi-vlc 2.0.0-1 (universe) from Debian sid (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955028
<micahg> yeah, it's in source NEW, it needs archive admin review
 * topyli aborts build
<sere>  hey all
<spacebug-> still no fix for the shortcut keys in newer unity
<zzecool> spacebug-: ?
<zzecool> spacebug-: what problems ?
<spacebug-> zzecool: I reported this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/953349
<bazhang> !info gimp
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953349 in unity (Ubuntu) "keybindings for chaging desktop gets sent to the running application" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4611 kB, installed size 12814 kB (Only available for any all)
<zzecool> let me check
<spacebug-> suddenly a change in unity made that. Was not like that before
<zzecool> spacebug-: ermm
<zzecool> spacebug-: everytime there is a compiz or unity update
<zzecool> even though you are not changing any shortcuts
<zzecool> they go off for some reason
<zzecool> the workaround is
<zzecool> to go into ccsm
<zzecool> and disable and re enable the shortcuts
<zzecool> :)
<zzecool> one by one
<zzecool> those with the problem
<spacebug-> zzecool: the problem is not to get them to work again, but they algo gets sent to the running application
<spacebug-> they DO change desktop for me.. but also terminal gets the ctrl characters
<spacebug-> that is wrong
<glosoli> spacebug-: what's the problem ?
<zzecool> yes because it is like you dont have those shortcuts
<zzecool> spacebug-: oh
<zzecool> this is new then
<spacebug-> so the bindings work but they should not be sent ro the application but only do what they are binded to
<zzecool> i have opened a temrinal and pressing alt + left or right  ( this is my shortcuts )  changing workspaces without getting any input on the terminal
<zzecool> terminal*
<spacebug-> zzecool: but setting the shortcuts as I describe in my bug?
<zzecool> i cant reproduce it
<zzecool> wait
<glosoli> spacebug-: with a terminal window opened you get chars in the window of terminal when pressing some hotkeys ?
<spacebug-> glosoli: look at my bug report
<glosoli> spacebug-: gime me link
<glosoli> give'
<spacebug-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/953349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953349 in unity (Ubuntu) "keybindings for chaging desktop gets sent to the running application" [Undecided,New]
<zzecool> spacebug-: i cant reproduce it
<zzecool> i tried
<spacebug-> it was not like this before and this came after a change to unity a few days ago. And yes it is over all my test machines
<zzecool> ;/
<spacebug-> zzecool: you use ctrl+F1 to F4 to change desktop?
<glosoli> spacebug-: you're on kde ?
<spacebug-> glosoli: no
<glosoli> spacebug-: "InstallationMedia: Kubuntu 11.10 "Oneiric Ocelot" - Release amd64 (20111012)" ?
<zzecool> spacebug-: i assign them to move left or right
<spacebug-> glosoli: yes upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 beta. Thus is still the same on my other machine with only the beta 1 install
<zzecool> where i can assign them to change to a specific workspace ?
<spacebug-> zzecool: then you did not do as the bug report ;)
<zzecool> yes
<spacebug-> zzecool: system settings, keyboard, shortcut, navigaion
<zzecool> please tell me where in ccsm you can assign this
<zzecool> ok
<spacebug-> not in ccsm
<zzecool> let me try
<spacebug-> but you can do ut there also
<glosoli> System settings, keybaord layout shortcuts
<glosoli> :)
<glosoli> keyboard''
<spacebug-> the pre set ctrl+alt+arrow keys does not get sent so they work
<glosoli> spacebug-: yes
<glosoli> can reproduce it
<spacebug-> but I have always had and want ctrl+F# for my workspaces so I can change then with one hand
<spacebug-> glosoli: ok good
<glosoli> "glosoli@asus:~$ ;5R
<glosoli> "
<zzecool> it doesnt work at all for me
<spacebug-> glosoli: and that is new since an update to unity a few days ago
<glosoli> zzecool: you are doing wrong :)
<zzecool> i cant do nothing wrong here
<glosoli> zzecool: you show scroll down a bit, otherwise you are setting bindings for moving window not the view
<spacebug-> glosoli: also very ennoing when a plugin in firefox gets them (session control) so everytime I'm changeing away från firefox on desktop 2 to desktop 1 I get "save session" question up
<jeggy> Hey, i am using ubuntu 12.04 beta 64bit, and i have a problem with the wireless connection, how do i fill out a bug report ? i don't know what to put it under. "ubuntu-bug wireless-network" or something like that?
<spacebug-> cant use unity like this so now I'm on gnome-fallback
<glosoli> !ubuntu-bug
<glosoli> hmm what's the command for that ingo ?
<glosoli> info''
<zzecool> spacebug-: ok i made it
<zzecool> im pressing affect me
<glosoli> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<glosoli> jeggy: here you go :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<glosoli> spacebug-: Ah, As I don't use Firefox anymore, can reproduce that one, mayne some day I will switch back, as FF is giving attention to web developers by adding many tools inside the ff
<spacebug-> glosoli: ok
<jeggy> i don't know the package name of it? and when i just write ubuntu-bug and choose "other problem" i get this "You need to specify a package or a PID. See --help for more information."
<glosoli> jeggy: hmm wait
<jeggy> its just the wireless which isn't working
<glosoli> jeggy: what exactly is your problem ?
<glosoli> jeggy: are you on dell ?
<jeggy> when im looking for wireless connection i find mine and after i put in the security key it says i have internet connection but nothing works
<jeggy> yes
<glosoli> jeggy: that's a common problem, have you tryed "Additional Drivers" app and seing if there is any offer for you ?
<jeggy> yes the list is empty
<glosoli> jeggy: can you wait 5 minutes ? I will try to contact some of my friends, he had the same problem :)
<jeggy> yeah :D thanks
<glosoli> jeggy: meanwhile, would you mind naming your laptop name ?
<glosoli> with model I mean
<jeggy> Dell XPS 15 l502x
<glosoli> jeggy: trying to contact another one :D
<jeggy> thank you very much :D
<jeggy> is it just me or do Dell computers always have problems? i had a HP for 3 years and everything was fine and then i got this one everything got screwed didn't even work with ubuntu 10.10 but when 11.04 came it worked but the graphic driver is not working as it should
<glosoli> jeggy: hmm, might sound crazy, have you tryed turning on wireless by hotkey on the keyboard something like FN + F2  or any other you should see an incon on the keyboard button
<jeggy> no its not that, i have tried turning it off and on again, but what actually happens is that i find our router and get connection but when i go onto the browser nothing works
<jeggy> but when im using ethernet it works
<glosoli> jeggy: hmm, have you trying in terminal "ping google.com"
<glosoli> while being on wireless
<jeggy> gonna try
<jeggy> brb ;)
<jeggy> back
<glosoli> jeggy: on wireless ?
<jeggy> nope
<jeggy> got this "ping: unknown host google.com"
<jeggy> but it said i had wireless connection
<glosoli> jeggy: there was some problem for me, even when I turn on wireless in my laptop, it must go to that networking icon in panel and press "Enable Wireless"
<jeggy> glosoli: yes, but if its not enabled i wouldn't find our router :/
<jeggy> i can try and look at my bios?
<glosoli> jeggy: nah
<glosoli> jeggy: if it finds router
<glosoli> you could try to look at your router
<glosoli> jeggy: for me it looks more like your router isn't giving the connection
<glosoli> jeggy: do you have any other wireless devices at home, which you can try ?
<jeggy> yeah, wait a second
<glosoli> jeggy: In my router for example I am shown of ports forwarded for my wireless devices which are using it
<glosoli> should be the same for yours
<jeggy> glosoli: i tried a toshiba with windows on it, but the wireless was working fine on there
<zzecool> jeggy: what is your router ip ?
<glosoli> jeggy: hmm, are you able to connect to router admin page while being on wireless to check if there is any port forwarded ?
<jeggy> nope, can't get in my router while being on wireless
<zzecool> jeggy: open a terminal and type ifconfig wlan0
<zzecool> what is your addr : ?
<zzecool> it is on the  2nd line
<jeggy>  inet addr:192.168.1.255  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.255
<jeggy> that?
<zzecool> yes
<zzecool> try to ping 192.68.1.1
<ironhalik> .255?
<ironhalik> strange
<zzecool> hmm
<jeggy> PING 192.68.1.1 (192.68.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<jeggy> From 80.77.128.154 icmp_seq=18 Destination Host Unreachable
<jeggy> while using ethernet
<zzecool> ermm
<zzecool> why are you using ethernet?
<glosoli> he can't access internet via wifi
<jeggy> it says wifi works but it doesn't
<glosoli> jeggy: is there only computer in the house ?
<jeggy> that has wifi, yes
<zzecool> jeggy: how did you setup your wlan ? are you having a static ip  or it is in auto  - dhcp?
<glosoli> jeggy: Connect that laptop to wifi, login to the router administration via some other computer, and check if it forwards any ports for your laptop :)
<RobinJ1995> why does my ubuntu 12.04 installation suddenly ask to do a distribution upgrade? (as in going from 12.04 to 12.04, not as in apt-get dist-upgrade)
<zzecool> glosoli:
<jeggy> glosoli: where do i find that ?
<glosoli> jeggy: router administration panel ?
<zzecool> jeggy:  please listen to me
<zzecool> for some strange reason you are having the broadcasting ip address asigned on your pc
<zzecool> glosoli: please hold a minute
<zzecool> jeggy: how did you setup up your wireless connection ?
<jeggy> i don't know
<zzecool> ok
<glosoli> RobinJ1995: it's a version of packages, distribution packages :)
<zzecool> press the wireless icon
<zzecool> go to edit connections
<zzecool> its on the bottom
<zzecool> did you find it ?
<jeggy> yes
<zzecool> go to 2nd tab
<zzecool> wireless
<zzecool> find in there you wireless name
<jeggy> found
<zzecool> select it and press edit
<zzecool> mode should be infrastructure
<zzecool> is it ?
<jeggy> yes
<zzecool> ok
<zzecool> go to the 2nd tab
<zzecool> ipv4
<jeggy> yes
<zzecool> method should be automatic dhcp
<zzecool> is it ?
<jeggy> no
<jeggy> was on manual
<zzecool> ok is there any reaosn to be on manual ?
<zzecool> who did this ?
<glosoli> interesting hm
<jeggy> wait a min im gonna test it out now
<zzecool> jeggy: wait
<zzecool> dont test
<zzecool> just answer me
<zzecool> im trying to help
<zzecool> if you gonna put this on auto your router should  have a dhcp server running to give you an ip
<zzecool> most router have dchp by defualt
<zzecool> but
<zzecool> if for some reason you want to run any service on this pc that needs a port forward you either need upnp service on router or static ip on your pc
<zzecool> an port forward on the router side*
<zzecool> i bet puting the method to auto should just work
<glosoli> jeggy_: working ?
<zzecool> prolly
<jeggy_> I'm really sorry zzecool and glosoli
<jeggy_> yes it works now :P
<zzecool> you dont need to sry
<zzecool> read my previous comments
<glosoli> jeggy_: I am just interested you havent changed nothing in that connection properties by default ?
<jeggy_> i disconnected to test it out, so i didn't get them
<jeggy_> oh it was me who did it
<zzecool> i send them to you
<zzecool> if you dont know what port forward is  or if you dont want to run a service like ftp  or web server
<zzecool> then you are ok with this setup
<jeggy_> i don't :P
<zzecool> do you download torrents ? :)
<jeggy_> of course :P
<zzecool> then you need ;p
<jeggy_> and i use filezilla
<zzecool> jeggy_: read this  :)
<zzecool> http://portforward.com/help/portforwarding.htm
<glosoli> zzecool: might be that his rauter allows portforwarding automatically from software
<glosoli> :)
<jeggy_> will do :D
<glosoli> router''
<jeggy_> Thank you very much, i love these irc channels :D started to use them yesterday  :P
<jeggy_> the ubuntu ones*
<zzecool> jeggy_: yes but your questions belong to a more general channel like ubuntu
<jeggy_> i was there but they sent me here
<zzecool> here we are bug hunting for precise
<zzecool> :)
<glosoli> they are always sending people here.
<zzecool> because you said you are using precise
<zzecool> but your question is not relevant
<zzecool> its was a general one
<jeggy_> yea, sorry for that :P
<jeggy_> maybe i will be back soon, i had a problem with dual monitors in ubuntu 11.10 but im gonna test that out in a bit in 12.04
<zzecool> lol
<zzecool> this is a weak point
<zzecool> ;p
<jeggy_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/112260/dualscreen-not-working-when-using-a-dell-xps-15-via-an-hdmi-cable-to-a-tv tried everything yesterday and it ended with that i destroyed ubuntu, so now i use 12.04
<jeggy_> but thanks again and bye
<danielc> Hi. I have a lot of files like ~/.goutputstream-2XYZAW or ~/.goutputstream-2XYZAW polluting my home folder. It started after I upgrated to 12.04. Anyone known which program may be creating (and not removing) this tmp files? I would like to fill a bug report about it.
<danielc> Ops, I messed up the example. :) The files have names in the format
<danielc>   ~/.goutputstream-XXXXXX
<danielc> I've posted this on Ubuntu foruns [http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11754335] but no one else replyed.
<spaceneedle> Bug: If you press the little house icon on the dash the dash gets darker and darker. I'm using 11.10.
<ironhalik> house icon? :D
<tomreyn> hi, i just installed beta1, did a did-upgrade and then tried to install the "megaglest", running into depedency issues. apparently we're lacking a 3.6.0.3 megaglest-data package in ubuntu. it's available in debian, though. can this be fixed before release?
<ironhalik> tomreyn: You can file a bug, theres a good chance it will be sorted out
<alkisg> My UI languge is el_GR.UTF-8 and my keyboard layout us,gr. lightdm keeps breaking them occasionally, and I either get an english UI or/and an english only keyboard layout.
<alkisg> I also have autologin enabled, so I'm not doing anything to break them, it just happens randomly.
<alkisg> I then delete my .dmrc, and /var/cache/lightdm/dmrc, and after a couple of tries I manage to fix them again (I don't want to use the language selector, I just want to have the system defaults)
<alkisg> And after 10-20 automatic logins, they break again.
<alkisg> Anyone else experienced that behavior?
<alkisg> Or, any way to pinpoint the problem so that I file a good bug report about it?
<lukescharf> Is anyone else seeing gnome-shell crashes on Precise today?
<alkisg> Ah, I also have 100% xorg cpu usage and metacity crashes randomly the last week (not sure if it's related at all to what lukescharf just said, just mentioning in case someone saw those too)
<lukescharf> I didn't capture the error message the first few times through.  The last time I saw it, it was just a straight-up segmentation fault.
<lukescharf> Before that, the error messages and googling suggested a connection to libcogl
<lukescharf> It ran fine on the resident gnome-shell until I decided to patch-and-reboot around midday.
<trism> lukescharf: we are in the middle of a transition to the new version of gnome-shell and its dependencies, right now it is waiting on mutter to build, try updated again a bit later
<lukescharf> Great!
<lukescharf> That's what I was hoping to hear -- I knew what I was getting in to when I decided to run a pre-release system.  :-)
<lukescharf> But I did want to make sure the problem had been reported, and I didn't have enough for a regular bug report.
<spaceneedle> Bug Update: You can ONLY change the color of the dash by pressing the icons on the dash if  the dash blur is shutoff via compiz on ubuntu 11.10.
<Mylenthes> EY!
<ironhalik> Is there any way to bypass BIOS fan control from OS level?
<imark> anyone using cinnamon 1.4, i cant log in with it for the last day or 2
<ironhalik> currently I have i8kutils fighting over fan control with BIOS hardcoded settings
<ironhalik> it causes the fan to cycle, depending on i8k refresh rate
<jesse_> herro
<jesse_> HEllo
<teratoma> what
<jesse_> I cant get gnomeshell to work
<jesse_> freezes
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<trism> maybe somebody should updated the /topic about the gnome-shell transition until it is finished
<trism> update, I can't type in proper tense today
<ironhalik> whats with gnome-shell?
<zorael> Did netbios hostname resolution behavior change in precise? I've always gotten it to work with winbind and modifying /etc/nsswitch.conf, but this time it simply refuses to work. nslookup just asks my ISP DNS despite wins being entered before dns in said nsswitch.conf
<ses1984> hey, i had a question not sure if this is the place to ask or #ubuntu+1, anyway i just installed precise server x64 in a VM and noticed that python-django* packages were not in the repos,
<ses1984> i mean if this channel or #ubuntu-server would be the right place to ask
<trism> ses1984: have you apt-get update; yet? I see the python-django-* packages
<ses1984> i did not do that yet...hah that's probably it
<ses1984> yup that's it
<FernandoMiguel> what's that white bar over HUD?
<log> White bar?
<FernandoMiguel> yeah
<log> FernandoMiguel: I get a random white bar in the top left-hand corner of my screen sometimes that forces me to reboot, but it's not limited to HUD.
<FernandoMiguel> http://i.imgur.com/m21U1.png
<FernandoMiguel> yeah
<zzecool> FernandoMiguel: i think this is what left of a borged chrome
<zzecool> isnt it ?
<zzecool> ;p
<pdkl> is the best way to revert to a "default" install is to reinstall?
<FernandoMiguel> pdkl: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<zzecool> pdkl: you are speaking baout applications or UI settings ?
<zzecool> about*
<pdkl> both, i was mucking around with trying out different window managers
<pdkl> i just dont want that junk installed.
<pdkl> i used apt-get autoremote xxxxx
<pdkl> it seemed to remove things i needed :)
<zzecool> pdkl: go with reinstall for your sanity
<pdkl> ok.
<ironhalik> so, whats up with gnome-shell?
<Num83rGuy> Why does SAMBA hate me? It works perfect for a while then now it says user name and pass word are invalid . They are not wrong.
<MountainX> a standard install of Kubuntu 12.04 beta 1 appears to be missing /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<MountainX> can anyone confirm this?
<Num83rGuy> I now have t waste another DVD to transfer files. And yes, I know this is beta but, this happened on 11.04 and 11.10.
<aspdih> anybody here?
<itaylor57> no
<aspdih> :P
<aspdih> I have a problem - all the menus leave a trace instead of disappearing
<glosoli> aspdih: have you updated your system  ?
<aspdih> I keep updating it but wasn't getting anything new for a few days
<glosoli> aspdih: even today ?
<glosoli> aspdih: are you on precise ?
<aspdih> I think today flash got updated
<aspdih> yes I am
<glosoli> aspdih: you should switch to main mirrror
<aspdih> wow thanks
<aspdih> 600megs worth of downloading...
<aspdih> so what's with the spanish mirror?
<glosoli> aspdih: there is everything with all, except main
<glosoli> they are not updated as fast
<glosoli> as main :)
<glosoli> Main Mirror always get updates first
<aspdih> but not like a week late??
<glosoli> aspdih: might be :/ you never know
<aspdih> aint there a schedule? Damn, I'm getting old - even the main mirror is at 1mbps. Where is my dialup...
<aspdih> anyway, thank you, hopefully it all got fixed
<glosoli> aspdih: there is, but I am not sure who is responsible for updating other mirrors
<Jordan_U> I tried to install Precise with a btrfs root and ubiquity crashed, any idea how to get Precise installed with a btrfs root? Is installing with a btrfs root supported?
<FernandoMiguel> chrome://sessions
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<glosoli> hm ? :D
<bicyclist> Anyone any information if gnome 3 is currently broken in precise pangolin? I get no window decoration and no menu any more.
<log> bicyclist: I tried it yesterday, and it worked fine, I think.
 * log shrugs.
<log> It seemed kind of stupid, though. ;P
<itaylor57> bicyclist, well your ability to login in and out repeatly seems to be working fine :>)
<log> Not as good as the screenshots seemed to make it out to be.
<bicyclist> Grin true, i am currently on unity due to trying to recover my gnome 3 desktop not a single menu or window border visible
<bicyclist> But unity and gnome classic just work fine. So i have to stick with them for the time being or is there any way to reset gnome 3 completely to default?
<log> Not sure, to be honest.
<log> I'm just staying with Unity. :P
<log> It's gotten so much better since Oneiric.
<log> And Natty, for that matter.
<soaringsky> yeah, unity has gotten better with more time to bake
<mylenthes> Hello
<mylenthes> I cant get gnome shell to work
<mylenthes> it doesnt use compiz amiright?
<lukescharf> Wohoo!  The gnome-shell package that was released in the last hour or so solved my problem, and Gnome is working well for me!  Thank you!
<mylenthes> what was your problem?
<mylenthes> and i didnt get an update ?
<mylenthes> Are you using a repo?
<lukescharf> I recently upgraded with Precise.  I patched-and-rebooted earlier today, but was not able to log in to Gnome.  When I ran gnome-shell from the command-line, I got a segfault (and, at times, a variety of other interesting error messages).
<scientes> my UID == 499, and instead of showing my username it shows "guest"
<scientes> what a POS
<lukescharf> I asked about it in this channel this afternoon, and one of the people on the channel mentioned that a number of the packages related to gnome-shell were being rebuilt, and that that the problem would likely be fixed in an update later today.
<glosoli> hmm there is possibility that Gnome will make it to have 3.4 in ubuntu :)
<scientes> how can i either: 1.hide a user from lightdm, or 2. show the username of a UID < 500
<lukescharf> And the problem was fixed in an update later today.
<lukescharf> I really do want to see Gnome 3.4.  I was hoping to track something newer than the Oneiric version when I decided to jump up to the early-prerelease of Precise.
<lukescharf> Anyway, I'm just a chatty user -- but I wanted to make sure to leave a thank-you for the updated package.
<mylenthes> hmm i didnt get an updatr
<mylenthes> my gnome shell simply freezes upon login
<soaringsky> mylenthes: are you using a mirror instead of the main repo? some of the mirrors are out of sync or behind
<scientes> WTF why are the fonts called "ubuntu"
<scientes> they are just dejavuy
<scientes> before they were generticized to "sans" and "serif"
<scientes> but now you guys have to branzize fonts wtf
<Daekdroom> scientes, Ubuntu font was created.
<Daekdroom> It's not a rebrand, or an edit to any existing font
<scientes> really woah
<scientes> when redhat remade the ms fonts they called them liberty or something like that
<scientes> and no serif
<scientes> interesting
<scientes> well how can i get my user name to show in the upper right when my UID < 500 ?
<scientes> or alternatively, how do i get lightdm not not show a user
<scientes> (other than UID < 500 )
<scientes> this is a multiseat system
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-15
<mykrobinson> evening, all
<MountainX> Jordan_U: use an ext2 /boot partition with your btrfs /
<dualMoon> so, first off, any *known* issues installing WINE in 12.04b1?
<dualMoon> alright, well I s'pose that answers that.
<dualMoon> so here's what I'm hitting when I try to install WINE. I've tried with and without the WINE Team PPA.
<dualMoon>   gettext-base: Conflicts: gettext-base but 0.18.1.1-5ubuntu3 is to be installed.
<dualMoon>   gettext-base: Conflicts: gettext-base but 0.18.1.1-5ubuntu3 is installed.
<Pru> Where can I find info about Partial Upgrade to 12.04 beta?
<micahg> dualMoon: that package ins't multiarch'd yet
<Pru> Becasue "An upgrade from 'precise' to 'oneiric' is not supported with this tool."
<dualMoon> micahg: ah. i think i understand what that means. anyway i understand the consequences. I assume there's no word on when it will be, eh?
<micahg> dualMoon: please file a bug and tag multiarch with steps to reproduce
<Pru> No word on when. But is there a work around?
<meerkats> will 12.04 be released at the beginning or end of 4?
<Daekdroom> !schedule | meerkats
<ubottu> meerkats: A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<Pru> So I made a mistake trying to Update from 11 to 12beta with out sufficient time for a full install and had to run and shut down. Now I can't get to beta. I feel like this isn't the place for such an amateur question.
<Pru> AskUbuntu sent me here...
<tomreyn> shuttng down during an upgrade surely isn't a good idea... you could probably fix it now using apt-get on the command line
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<Dulak> Is the precise kernel affected by the 3.x kernel power regression or is it fixed?  Anyone know?
<Daekdroom> Dulak, I think the fix was backported to the Ubuntu kernel.
<Dulak> Daekdroom: sweet, thanks, gonna try precise out on my netbook, just didn't want to lose battery from the upgrade
<Fyodorovna> tomreyn, try this is a terminal sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<tomreyn> Fyodorovna: i think you want to walk to Pru
<Fyodorovna> tomreyn, ?
<tomreyn> Fyodorovna: you seem to be responding to a question i have not asked.
<Pru> I too am confused
<Fyodorovna> tomreyn, ah Doh sorry..  try this is a terminal sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install  Pru
<Pru> Errors... Do you want specifics?
<blair> will 12.04 have gcc 4.7 packages, as it looks like it's releasing next week?
<snadge> luls
<snadge> blair: I would guess.. no
<snadge> unless it happens to fix a bunch of existing issues without creating many more
<blair> snadge, i don't except the whole OS to be recompiled, just wondering if packages will be available; it'll be nice to have more C++11 support
<Daekdroom> We're way past FeatureFreeze, blair
<Daekdroom> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.112ubuntu5)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB (Only available for any all)
<blair> does FeatureFreeze include non-"core" packages?  i get that 4.6.3 will be the default compiler, but ubuntu has 4.4, 4.5 also, so it could provide 4.7?
<snadge> im reasonably happy with precise as it stands.. i mean.. i use it on 5 systems
<Pru> So since I messed up during my upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04b and Cannot Partial Upgrade how can I get back to 11.10?
<snadge> you could always install it yourself from a ppa or something like that
<snadge> or use debian sid ;)
<blair> true, somebody will probably make a ppa with it
<blair> well, i'm trying to get our company to move 500 desktops from fedora 13 to 12.04, debian sid won't work ;)
<snadge> lol @ fedora on the desktop.. i have an f16 vm
<snadge> i can see why you're wanting to migrate away from it
<Daekdroom> Pru, getting back to 11.10 is not doable even when 12.04 is working alright. Reinstall.
<snadge> they use systemd.. *shudders*.. im glad ubuntu has resisted that
<snadge> or was that a debian decision.. i dont know
<Daekdroom> Doesn't Ubuntu use upstart instead?
<Daekdroom> Which has its own share of criticism?
<snadge> right but systemd supposedly supercedes upstart
<micahg> snadge: that's not necessarily true
<snadge> i cant remember why exactly.. but the most horrible part about systemd is the ugly new syntax
<snadge> and lack of backwards compatibility
<snadge> at least upstart got that part right
<snadge> systemd appears to throw the baby out with the bath water
<snadge> and uses a confusing way to access it.. systemctl.. when theres already a sysctl
<snadge> http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/why.html
<snadge> fascinating :)
<snadge> http://undacuvabrutha.wordpress.com/2011/04/29/why-ubuntu-should-continue-with-upstart-for-11-10/
<scientes> snadge, systemd is nice
<scientes> and its alot easier to get your head around than upstart
<snadge> those two articles contain probably more than you could ever want to know about upstart and systemd.. and why ubuntu is still using upstart.. and what makes systemd apparently so much better
<scientes> and does a hell of alot better stuff
<scientes> snadge, socket activation
<snadge> i just wish he had've used something other than "systemctl" to interface with it
<snadge> that annoys me for some reason
<snadge> the guy is a smart guy.. but he sucks at choosing names for things and interfacing with it
<scientes> its fine
<scientes> you are making a bikeshed argument
<jelmer> scientes: socket activation is only useful in a limited number of cases (desktop system with some daemons that are irregularly used)
<jelmer> scientes: upstart can do it too, if necessary
<scientes> jelmer, no, it support persistant socket activation
<scientes> also cgroup clean killing
<scientes> and socket activation is _very_ important for parallel startup
<snadge> the best part about upstart on ubuntu.. is you dont need to know how it works if you're just an end user
<jelmer> scientes: what is persistant socket activation?
<snadge> you can use the service command.. or the original init.d scripts
<scientes> so you can just start everything, and it only blocks when it needs something back, but ifs a one-direction socket it can just write to a buffer
<scientes> and it enables services to restart without interruption
<Dulak> Mmm, keyboard layout is defaulting to the regular english instead of the dvorak one I have set as highest priority...  Anyone can confirm this?
<jelmer> scientes: it also means you don't start something until the moment something else opens the socket
<scientes> jelmer, i forget what systemd calls it, but it starts up ont he first connection, and it can controll when to shutdown, not started for every connection
<scientes> jelmer, but if you shut down, then socket activation still works
<scientes> which allows you to be much smarted with RAM usage
<scientes> *smarter
<jelmer> meh, RAM is cheap and the overhead of a daemon that's not doing anything is usually negligable
<scientes> <jelmer> meh, RAM is cheap and the overhead of a daemon that's not doing anything is usually negligable
<scientes> ram is _NOT_ cheap
<scientes> oh, geeze, to that statement
<jelmer> I'd rather just have the daemon started earlier so the response time is lower
<Pru> Thanks Daekdroom! I thought. Maybe in a couple of years Ill be able to hand with all of you
<scientes> systemd is way better
<scientes> it will improve boot times significantly
<scientes> and doesn't require a kernel patch for readahead
<scientes> like upstart does
<jelmer> scientes: the memory consumption of most daemons we're talking about here is trivial if they're idle, so in those terms RAM is cheap
<jelmer> scientes: systemd delays starting daemons until something accesses them
<jelmer> I'd be interested in seeing some comparisons in startup time between systemd, upstart and sysv
<jelmer> anyway, sleep
<scientes> jelmer, how about cups
<scientes> I have a low-power system here that had crazy-ass cupage going on
<scientes> and i've never tried to print anything
<scientes> with systemd it would never be touched
<scientes> until someone actually tried to print
<scientes> same with sshd
<MountainX> scientes: opensuse uses systemd but it has a bug when the box is an NFS client.
<MountainX> And the bug is exactly related to things not starting up in parallel correctly.
<scientes> well nfs is in the kernel
<jelmer> scientes: you can't use socket activation for CUPS, CUPS does broadcasting of the available printers
<scientes> don't need socket activation there
<MountainX> networking isn't started when it should be, so the system takes forever to boot up (if it is an NFS client)
<scientes> jelmer, systemd does socket activation for cups, also there is a big shit-storm about that broadcasting
<MountainX> the solution on opensuse is to switch away from systemd
<scientes> hmm, systemd+debian has worked for me
<MountainX> I had to switch to system v init on opensuse 12.1 to solve my problem
<MountainX> there was no other solution proposed in the thread over there
<Daekdroom> Why not fix systemd instead of switching away?
<scientes> ^^^
<MountainX> ultimately that exact systemd problem is what drove me over here to try Kubuntu 12.04. (where I got a whole new set of problems ;)
<jelmer> scientes: you should be comparing to a CUPS that's not broadcasting then though
<scientes> MountainX, funny, i have the exact same problem, but with UBUNTU + upstart
<MountainX> haha
<scientes> my computer has to wait for a 60 sec timeout "waiting for network"
<scientes> just because i use interfaces to set up a bridge
<scientes> which i guess upstart doesn't like
<jelmer> scientes: what is the memory consumption of the idle sshd process, and how long does it take to start up?
<scientes> cause i want my virtualmachines bridged
<scientes> jelmer, you know you could benchmark that yourself
<bodhi_zazen> I am testing the kernel in 12.04, any idea when beta 2 will be out ?
<Daekdroom> !schedule | bodhi_zazen
<ubottu> bodhi_zazen: A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<bjsnider> "Unlike other distributions, the Fedora / Red Hat developers actively work towards pushing their changes back upstream"
<bjsnider> oh, well that's good
<vn> I am trying to install ubuntu on my new boxes, without success so far, except natty x86, will try precise after since I want a LTS...are we supposed to be able to do software RAID in non-LTS GUI installs?
<bjsnider> what do you mean without success?
<vn> CPUs are Core i7-3960X, i7-2600K, FX-8120 and an APU A8-3850, I dont know it its too bleeding edge..
<vn> bjsnider: blinking cursor at boot, cant get in grub with shift
<bjsnider> i don't know why you'd have any ldm problem
<bjsnider> yes, you should be able to use lvm on non-lts releases
<vn> more like mdadm
<bjsnider> with a blinking cursor you're not getting much troubleshooting data
<vn> indeed, got any suggestions?  my friend thinks it's because I have bleeding edge hardware
<bjsnider> can you try just doing a normal install, ie. not raid?
<vn> OK, let me put back the cpu and note partition infos
<bjsnider> i wouldn't call the i7-2600k bleeding edge at this point
<vn> indeed, not that one..but for lucid, it is
<Belial`> anyone having issues with menus not highlighting in orange?
<Belial`> and having to click to get submenus?
<vn> bjsnider: normal automated install = blinking cursor too
<bjsnider> do the livecds work?
<vn> yes
<bjsnider> you've got to be missing something here
<bjsnider> something's not right
<bjsnider> is there something crazy about your hard drives?
<bjsnider> because that's the only difference
<bjsnider> the livecd works off a cd, and the install off a hard drive
<vn> 1x 300gb velociraptor, 2x caviar black 1tb
<vn> bios mode is set to AHCI
<bjsnider> is it an efi bios?
<vn> how do I know?
<bjsnider> can you use the mouse in the bios?
<vn> motherboard is a p8q67-m DO/CSM
<vn> yes
<bjsnider> that's efi
<vn> :|
<vn> so I'm stuck with installing windows..
<bjsnider> so check out efi support in grub2. maybe other people have the same issue you do
<vn> efi being uefi I guess?
<vn> im trying with oneiric, apparently there are patches to circumvent efi
<bjsnider> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<bjsnider> i would start out by manually partitioning the drive with gpt instead of mbr
<vn> is that something new?
<bjsnider> gpt is newer and more advanced than mbr, just like efi is more advanced than bios
<bjsnider> i'll bet that's your actual issue, is no gpt
<bjsnider> but it's not a big deal to do that
<vn> ok, trying that
<bjsnider> you should also be using 64-bit, but i assume you are
<vn> im tryin g x86 and 864 as I had experiences where x86 was better than x64
<bjsnider> i'm not sure if this works at all on i386, so that could be your problem
<vn> livecd wouldnt boot no?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | vn
<ubottu> vn: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<vn> oneiric x84 doesnt even boot the livecd like my main computer,  stdin error 0 and more errors after the splash screen where you tell what you want to do with the cd....I'm gonna burn precise x64 tomorrow (no more cd/dvd-r here) and keep you posted
<vn> x64*
<andrewaclt> Is anybody aware of a bug where icons show up multiple times in the launcher of applications that are open?
<fre3bird> when is release date of pangolin ?
<IcemanV9> fre3bird: so far, it's April 26th
<fre3bird> thank you
<snadge> should be april 1st ;)
<snadge> with a real release on the 26th
<snadge> trolling people into installing the beta.. interesting idea
<vn> xthen it'd be named fishy pangolin
<vn> phishy*
<MCR> Latest Unity version does not want to start here (Precise). I have to remove Unity completely to make my desktop boot. I am not using any Compiz/Unity PPAs anymore. Also my right mousebutton problem is back (right mousebutton kills Compiz). Can someone help me with that ?
<magn3ts> I will pay someone $100 if they would fucking patch rhythmbox to quit on window close like every other application under the sun.
<snadge> you can select quit from the menu
<snadge> but sure.. i noticed that, kind of annoying
<snadge> actually.. its already been patched
<micahg> !ohmy | magn3ts
<ubottu> magn3ts: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<scientes> is there a new chat application instead of empathy?
<magn3ts> I'll have to look up who committed the patch.
<snadge> actually.. you hit ctrl-q it quits.. if you close it, it continues playing
<magn3ts> micahg: my apologies, I get used to being away from #ubuntu
<magn3ts> snadge: grrrr
<snadge> probably expected and more desirable default behaviour
<scientes> http://paste.debian.net/159796/
<magn3ts> snadge: what other media player does that?
<magn3ts> banshee is configurable, itunes, windows media player quit on close, etc.
<micahg> right with sound menu integration, some people just want the window out of the way
<magn3ts> micahg: but rhythmbox doesn't respect the presence of the sound menu at all. :/
<snadge> yeah.. i guess an option would be nice.. most chat programs i know of that have that behaviour.. its also configurable
<magn3ts> micahg: because I do understand that use case
<scientes> http://paste.debian.net/159796/ <-- what is going on?
<snadge> sure it does.. its in the volume menu
<micahg> oh?  it shows up for me
<micahg> sorry, I meant sound indicator :)
<magn3ts> If I'm not running sound-indicator... I don't want it to keep playing because there's no way to control the music, like for example if someone isn't, cough, running unity
<snadge> theres only an option to pause it in the indicator menu as well.. you cant quit from there
<snadge> then press ctrl-q :p
<snadge> or music -> quit
<magn3ts> snadge: apparently... I'm too used to expose mode. I know that hacker types would probably squiel in terror at how I abuse shell's expose feature
<magn3ts> anyway, sorry for the outburst, I'm going to go back to django
<snadge> if that was my greatest problem with ubuntu.. i would be over the moon
<snadge> im more concerned about the things that arn't easily fixable or worked around :P
<magn3ts> heh, not the only, just the current :)
<magn3ts> actually I'm using rhythmbox because subsonic or flash are nearly literally killing my computer
<magn3ts> If I leave firefox and subsonic streaming via Flash, X crashes after about 10-15 minutes. Sometimes it takes down my whole system :[
<MCR> I envy you and your problems :). I have no indicators here at all - Unity won't even start :P
<MCR> and my right mousebutton kills Compiz ! Yeah !
<eruditehermit> hey, is there a way to open the battery usage application from the terminal?
<MCR> compiz[3440] trap int3 ip:7f8471cc613b sp:7fffd54c9bd0 error:0
<MCR> ^^^when clicking right mousebutton. HELP !
<scientes> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/188564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188564 in Launchpad itself "Build also packages for Debian in PPA's" [Low,Triaged]
<phaidros> ehlo, wanted to do the usual early upgrade to the next ubuntu, but atm it looks like a very dependency hell :)
<phaidros> something to do about ? (commented all PPAs and 3rd party sources.lists etc already)
<MCR> phaidros: Already killed one system with the upgrade - think twice about it :)
<phaidros> MCR: yeah, thought so .. as I didnt look too close, I accepted a safe-upgrade via update-manager. I am not sure I want to reboot now :)
<MCR> phaidros: My tip: Never turn off your computer until end of April ;)
<phaidros> honestly, this is the first time I ever see an alpha/beta version in that mess, earlier ubuntu pre-releases were much more robust at htat time before release. since years
<phaidros> I'd say since dapper
<phaidros> MCR: hrhr, at least suspend still works for now, some fonts gone strange, but I can handle that :D
<MCR> phaidros: I cannot say that I am satisfied with 12.04 either. A lot of stuff I need is not available (yet) and I am experiencing heavy troubles with Compiz and Unity...
<MCR> and cannot get help anywhere
<MCR> phaidros: I hope your first reboot will be successful.
<zorael> Did netbios hostname resolution behavior change in precise? I've *always* (7.04 and onward or so) gotten it to work with winbind (modifying /etc/nsswitch.conf), but now it simply refuses to work.
<zorael> smbtree finds the shares, nslookup just asks my ISP DNS despite wins being entered before dns in said nsswitch.conf
<phaidros> hm, unity is considered broken here as well, since its introduction a year ago major problems didnt get fixed. e.g. I have alot of focussing issues, which destroys workflows completely .. I could curse about that every day. it even is harmful every now and then, to have the focus on a window on a different workspace than the one actually visible. (imagine CTRL-q) .. so I hoped 12.04 wil bring fixes for that
<MCR> phaidros: I wish I would have just that kind of problems ;)
<phaidros> MCR: uh ?! o.O
<phaidros> MCR: so it just doesnt work at all for you?
<MCR> phaidros: Here Unity fails to start completely and I have to remove it for the desktop to boot.
<MCR> phaidros: and clicking the right mousebutton makes compiz crash - HURRA
<MCR> phaidros: The strange stuff is: I have removed all Unity/Compiz ppas. I really do not know how to fix it.
<MCR> phaidros: Waiting for updates is kind of boring...
<MCR> oh, at least I am not alone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/954079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 954079 in compiz (Ubuntu) "right-click crashes graphical environment" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<UrB> heh, joys of pre-versions
<UrB> I've had to re-install whole system once this far when I ran out of talent to back down to last working setup
<MCR> at least there is a workaround for the right mb problem...
<MCR> so I got that functionality back (RMB), while losing the Shift-Switcher
<topyli> sometimes my epiphany integrates nicely to the shell, sometimes it still insists on showing the menubar
<topyli> this i do not like :\
<encrypt_> hi, run an upgrade this morning and networkmanager doesnt work anymore, have tried with iwconfig and cant connect either
<encrypt_> pls, i run an upgrade this morning and after rebooting NetworkManager is not working, have to use the live-cd now to get connected
<e01> hello
<e01> where i can found source of the unity launcher
<delight> is there others suffering from this kde-proxy-settings problem in precise 12.04 ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11636551
<delight> is there a ticket to it ?
<chronos> Someone more having troubles with 12.04 Nvidia drivers? I can't set my dual monitor setup correctly. The nvidia-settings setup second monitor as first monitor!
<chronos> Also I have seeing strips on lightdm start and on KDE start
<chronos> back...well, I upgraded things here and still with problems on Nvidia settings
<chronos> ubuntu team do something about or just say 'it's with nvidia guys'?
<delight> chronos: nvidia-drivers wor fine for me on precise (nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 570M)
<chronos> delight: here is completely weird. I'm comming from 11.10 via distupgrade, I don't know if that can be some issue of 11.10 (where the nvidia-config works marking monitor as clone and than as left or right).
<jo-erlend> am I the only one who feels the system has been radically worsened since todays upgrades? Everything is slow, unstable and generally poor quality. :(
<topyli> gnome-shell's menu integration is a bit broken today. the new gnome apps (web, docs, contacts) are supposed to have their menus transferred to the shell panel. today, i see menus in both the panel and the app window
<doda_> hi folks
<doda_> where do i check for precise pangolin bugs ?
<doda_> i have 2 visible problems
<WilsonBradley> Im loving Ubuntu 12.04
<WilsonBradley> With all the updates it seems solid
<WilsonBradley> I don't want to go back to Windows :-(
<andrewaclt> not solid yet :/
<WilsonBradley> Well, havent had to many issues ... YET
<WilsonBradley> cross my fingers
<WilsonBradley> Is there something in Debian that works like System restore?
<WilsonBradley> I want to backup everything
<atpa8a> hello
<atpa8a> any word on if btrfsck will be ready for the final release?
<WilsonBradley> ?
<bazhang> !find btrfs
<ubottu> Found: btrfs-tools, btrfs-tools-dbg, apt-btrfs-snapshot
<bazhang> !info btrfs-tools
<ubottu> btrfs-tools (source: btrfs-tools): Checksumming Copy on Write Filesystem utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19+20100601-3ubuntu3 (precise), package size 794 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<atpa8a> right now, btrfsck doesn't do anything
<bazhang> atpa8a, not sure if that is included there
<WilsonBradley> Thats command line.. looking for a Gui
<bazhang> !sbackup | WilsonBradley
<ubottu> WilsonBradley: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<bazhang> not much easier gui than that one
<WilsonBradley> thank you , Ithink I installed that.. just not sure if it would do a restore like System Restore in Windows... (registry)
<atpa8a> i personally like bacula
<atpa8a> there's a gui and even monitor for the tray
<atpa8a> but i don't use those
<bazhang> !info backintime-common
<ubottu> backintime-common (source: backintime): simple backup/snapshot system. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.8-1 (precise), package size 166 kB, installed size 1188 kB
<WilsonBradley> Yes, I like back in time.. Will that restore back before a system update?
<WilsonBradley> im just SOOOO worried about something updating and fu#$% everything up.. I worked on this for DAYS
<WilsonBradley> ?
<bazhang> like windows system restore? doubt it
<bazhang> generally its good practice to have a separate home partition, and regularly do backups, such as above, with rsync or the myriad other tools available
<WilsonBradley> Ya, Iv'e got it scheduled to backup my Home folder.. is that good enough?
<bazhang> sure
<bazhang> but to be absolutely safe /home is the better idea
<bicyclist> Sigh, my gnome 3 installation seems to be broken. No more window decorations.
<bicyclist> Anyone any hints?
<WilsonBradley> ok, thanks Bazhang.. will keep backing up the Home folder
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<WilsonBradley> moving it seems a little risky
<WilsonBradley> Im keeping it backed up on a external drive
<crizzy> libpciaccess-dev : Depends: libpciaccess0 (= 0.12.902-1) but 0.13-1~precise1 is to be installed
<crizzy> fuuu
<crizzy> can't get xorg-dev installed ;(
<crizzy> meh.. how i can set grub to boot windows by default? tired of this black hole of bugs
<andrewaclt> Should you be running the beta if you can't use google?
<crizzy> it has fixes for bugs that never got updated in stable...
<crizzy> ... and unstable has bunch of bugs on its own
<crizzy> windows is simply better and bug-free :/
<bazhang> grub2 wiki?
<bazhang> crizzy, you read it?
<crizzy> and canonical has this 'tarded attitude nowadays to include bugfixes only in the next distro release and they won't release fixes for stable at all..
<bazhang> crizzy, not the channel for that, please dont start
<bazhang> crizzy, beta is *not* stable
<crizzy> neither stable is stable.. :)
<bazhang> file bugs to make it better
<crizzy> i have filed
<crizzy> tons of them
<crizzy> nothing gets fixed
<bazhang> ranting wont change it
<brendand> crizzy - examples?
<crizzy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/956159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 956159 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Cannot install xserver-xorg-dev headers due broken dependencies" [Undecided,New]
<crizzy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/954745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 954745 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Setting evdev as mouse driver segfaults X" [Undecided,New]
<crizzy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/miro/+bug/954496
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 954496 in miro (Ubuntu) "miro segfaults every couple minutes" [Undecided,New]
<crizzy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxxf86dga/+bug/953960
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953960 in libxxf86dga (Ubuntu) "Mouse scrolling works randomly with games using DGA for mouseinput" [Undecided,New]
<crizzy> do you really want me to flood all the bugs here that i've reported?
<andrewaclt> Those are all precise bugs
<andrewaclt> that's kind of the point of running the beta
<crizzy> exactly
<crizzy> and this is channel for precise
<crizzy> duh
<andrewaclt> So I don't understand why you'r raging, when you're doing exactly as you should be?
<andrewaclt> I think brendand was asking for bugs in stable that you've reported that have been ignored
<brendand> crizzy, those bugs were reported 3 days ago
<crizzy> i'm raging because 11.10 doesn't work a crap either. for example none of the unity BUG fixes that landed in 12.04 hasn't been (and won't be) released as updates for 11.10
<brendand> crizzy, really?
<crizzy> really
<crizzy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/856138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 856138 in compiz (Ubuntu) "window decoration fails to respond" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<crizzy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/879488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 879488 in unity-2d "[spaces] Vertical strip of desktop visible in spaces display" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> crizzy, and those are all absent in precise?
<crizzy> window decorators still fail to respond in precise, so it's not fixed anywhere
<crizzy> i reported it during 11.10 beta
<Bluefoxicy> can somebody pull up update-manager
<Bluefoxicy> and hit 'check'
<brendand> crizzy, so if they haven't fixed it how can it be landed in stable?
<crizzy> brendand: well i can't find the most annoying one (unity breaks completely if you change FONT SIZE), which they fixed for 12.04 unity, but won't release as update for either 11.04 or 11.10
<Bluefoxicy> When I do this, after it downloads, mine spends 1-2 seconds between updates and updates the list with a handful of packages
<Bluefoxicy> so maybe 10-15 minutes later it finally finishes displaying all 119 updates
<brendand> crizzy, where do you change font size?
<crizzy> ha! :) there's one peanut problem too
<crizzy> but you can change this in accessibility settings
<crizzy> without gnome-tweak-tool
<crizzy> universal access > text size
<WilsonBradley>  thought 12.04 was / is very stable.. but just now after updating/reboot it hangs at Speech dispatcher
<WilsonBradley> Not sure what log files to look at
<trism> crizzy: about bug 956159 , can you check apt-cache policy libpciaccess0; I believe you have a ppa which is breaking the install
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 956159 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Cannot install xserver-xorg-dev headers due broken dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956159
<crizzy> just a minute, gotta boot first..
<crizzy> trism: http://pastebin.com/KQpGcY1h
<crizzy> trism: as far as i know i shouldn't have any ppa's installed.. only spotifys repository
<crizzy> trism: although, i did try xorg-edgers before.. could be leftover from that
<trism> crizzy: yeah, that is it, that is the version from xorg-edgers, may try: sudo apt-get install libpciaccess0=0.12.902-1; (being careful that it doesn't try to remove a bunch of packages), and if successful, then try installing xorg-dev
<crizzy> trism: yeah, worked. my mistake
<trism> happens
<imark> anyone using cinnamon? or trying to use it, on 12.04?
<ironhalik> imark: it wouldnt work for me
<nishttal2> hi guys.. i am thinking about installing 12.04.. is it "fairly" stable or a lot of bugs?
<nishttal2> i know its beta so pls spare me the hate
<Pretto> who knows why empathy's installation needs to remove emesene?
<Pretto> as you can se here http://paste.ubuntu.com/885159/
<trism> Pretto: based on bug 954026 , looks like emesene needs a rebuild against farstream, you should file a bug about it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 954026 in farsight2 (Ubuntu) "Remove farsight2 from archive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/954026
<trism> Pretto: although may need more work, I haven't looked at the package yet
<Pretto> ok trism, thank you
<imark> ironhalik: it was okay a few days ago now its not working
<durt> hey folks, got a problem with new clickpad support, using two finger tap (for right click) crashes compiz (compiz restarts). The menu button between alt and ctrl on the right works fine to bring up right click menus
<mylenthes> Anyone there today?
<bazhang> yes
<mylenthes> can you help me with gnome shell
<durt> To finish my question, Where to start trouble shooting?
<mylenthes> anyone
<mylenthes> can anyone help me with my gnome shell problems?
<trism> mylenthes: you need to tell us what the problems are before anyone here can help
<mylenthes> Gnome shell freezes after 5-10 seconds. After logging in
<mylenthes> I know my card can handle it, I run unity 3d, kfe, and pretty much everything else perfectly fine
<cheako> Why does grub change it's name to Debian in /etc/default/grub ?  I'll have to look at where this pkg came from.
<mylenthes> cheako, that happened to me also, i found a fix online
<mylenthes> lemme see if i can find it
<cheako> nah, I could fix it.
<mylenthes> k
<cheako> It's just something the pkg maintainer forgot to change when importing from Debian.
<cheako> ...though things like git should have caught that?????
<mylenthes> i think gnome shell with extras, or whatever its called, is what caused it
<cheako> mylenthes: That would be some bug.
<mylenthes> What the pkg?
<cheako> grub-pc
<cheako> 1.99-17ubuntu1
<cheako> !show grub-pc
<mylenthes> !grub-pc
<mylenthes> !chrom
<mylenthes> !chrome
<cheako> hmm.
<cheako> I just don't know how to use the bot.
<cheako> !help
<mylenthes> lol
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mylenthes> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Fyodorovna> cheako, you have a booting problem?
<trism> cheako: !info packagename
<trism> cheako: also see /msg ubottu msgthebot when you are exploring
<cheako> Fyodorovna: no, I was doing an upgrade and the modified debconf file flag hit me.  I looked at the changes and it was s/Ubuntu/Debian/ and I kinda freaked.
<Fyodorovna> cheako, ah that will happen :)
<cheako> trism: Looking for it to print grub-pc 1.99-17ubuntu1 (precise)
<yofel> !info grub-pc
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.99-17ubuntu1 (precise), package size 128 kB, installed size 436 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-amd64 any-powerpc any-ppc64 any-sparc any-mipsel i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 powerpc ppc64 sparc mipsel kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<cheako> :)
<cheako> Fyodorovna: It wouldn’t have happnd though, if git or any one of the version systems was used.  A vendor import would not undo a local modification like that.
<Fyodorovna> I have a ubuntu host and guest (virtualbox) and have forgotten the guest setup for a shared file with the host. I have it setup in settings at this point.
<Fyodorovna> host is precise
<Fyodorovna> I mean the guest
<mylenthes> so can u guys help with my gnome-shell problem
<WilsonBradley> can anyone help me remove speech_dispatch from Ubuntu?
<WilsonBradley> It has some dependancies running - speakup & speakup_soft
<WilsonBradley> Its giving me error for speech_dispatch
<cheako> any ecryptfs lovers?  I'm attempting to create a new mount and I keep getting error attempting to validate mount options.  I'd like to use an openssl.  Looking for a good example of usable/helpful documentation.
<cheako> looks like as soon as I remove the openssl part it works.
<cheako> ...or it locks up my box.
<cheako> lots of disk IO.  I hope this is swap,.
<cheako> it stopped.
<cheako> ahh, oom killed.
<bwlang> i'm testing 12.04 server... i get stuck during boot at init-bottom ... done  - ctrl-c does nothing, no virtual terminals, etc.  Any clues?
<mylenthes> my gnomeshell freezes after logging in
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<WilsonBradley> How do I kill ?  Ubuntu:/boot/grub$ rmmod speakup_soft
<WilsonBradley> ERROR: Module speakup_soft is in use
<tsimpson> WilsonBradley: try with "modprobe -r" rather than "rmmod"
<WilsonBradley> wilson# modprobe -r speakup_soft FATAL: Module speakup_soft is in use.
<BlakJak> righto here's one... the crash report never renders a readable explanation... 'show details' only ever shows a stalled flower 'loading' animation...
<BlakJak> hmm. disregard. Just worked for the first time. It was slow.
<trippeh> Nooo, something is pulling in dbus ;)
<trippeh> Huh, acpi-support
<cheako> http://pastebin.com/2bHU0Nrn  Reset terminal didn't fix this.  mount.ecryptfs going wonky with it's questions it shouldn't have asked.
<cheako> All I'm looking for is to setup ecryptfs using openssl keys.
<cheako> ...or even just a password for testing.
<cheako> what happened to farsight?
<micahg> cheako: renamed to farstream?
<micahg> or was that the other way
<micahg> no, renamed to farstream is right
<cheako> micahg: Yeah farsight == farsight1 and farstream == farsight2 # not not a typo.  The package was renamed, but the upstream project remains the same, AFAICT.  The is nothing called farstream, cept for the pkg.
<htorque> can anyone confirm seeing a button "Set for all users" in 'System Settings → Color', when a color profile is selected?
<Daekdroom> htorque, yes
<htorque> Daekdroom: thanks
<lucas-arg> hello, Im still trying to make my kworld ub405 usb tv stick to work with ubuntu, and so far i havent have any luck... thought i was gonna find support in ubuntu 12.04 which im running right now, ive checked linux tv and install drivers from git and no luck, any ideas where i can find some info about this issue?
<mykrobinson> dangit. Empathy keeps growing as I type. How do i get it to stay t the window size i have set?
<mykrobinson> any Empathy users in here?
<Fudge> hi, is this known log. Please consider raising a bug report for this issue with the maintainer of that application
<Fudge> Software catalog update was successful.
<Fudge> oops the firs tline didnt paste, when upgrading software centre anyway
<cheako> lucas-arg: Yeah, I feel you.
<lucas-arg> cheako: u didnt find any solution? im frustrated i cant leave windows completely because of this...
<cheako> Any great HDMI capture cards out there?
<cheako> lucas-arg: It's like we are twins or something...  though I don't have any device like that currently.
<cheako> lucas-arg: What type do you have?  OMNITUNE TUA 9001  or  Realtek RTL2832U DVB-T?  What does lsusb say?
<lucas-arg> afatech something
<lucas-arg> its neither of those
<cheako> Rule of thumb with linux drivers, find out what microchip you have brand and product names are useless...  Un like in windows where two devices can have the same chip but the drivers will claim "That's not me."
<cheako> Search for the vendor:product "ID" returned by lsusb.
<lucas-arg> thats what lsusb says.. afatech numbers blablabla
<Belial`> is anyone getting weird graphic glitches in the dash after the last update?
<lucas-arg> me
<Belial`> also, for some reason, it seems like every app using gtk3, when i mouse over to grab the scroll bar with the mouse, the scrollbar disappears.
<Belial`> is that a known issue right now?
<cheako> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Afatech_AF9015    lucas-arg: What numbers?
<lucas-arg> cheako: ill check
<lucas-arg> cheako: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1b80:a41c Afatech
<cheako> lucas-arg: You might just need to add a41c to the supported devices list of one of the other 1b80 drivers.  Looks like there is a lot of support for you.
<cheako> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices  Search for 1b80 in this list and email some of those ppl.
<CheckIn> Hello
<cheako> hi.
<CheckIn>  I've installed Ubuntu Server on a machine and it's inaccessible because of the Firewall rules. Does Ubuntu server come with a restrictive set of IPchains by  default?
<topyli> afaik everything is open by default
<CheckIn> hmm
<CheckIn> where did these rules come from then?
<topyli> also, ipchains died when linux 2.4 came out :)
<CheckIn> topyli: Yes the IPtables are made up of ipchains :)
<topyli> probalby not the firewall anyway
<CheckIn> The sets of ipchains are what make up the iptables
<topyli> i thought iptables just sets rules for netfilter
<CheckIn> topyli: iptables -F fixes the inaccessibility
<topyli> oh so in 2.4 we just added a layer of abstraction?
<CheckIn> Right. Or management if you want to look at it like that
<topyli> maybe ubuntu server does have some firewall rules then. i have no idea why it would, though
<cheako> is TYPE=squashfs valid in /etc/fstab?  What about conflicts?
<CheckIn> maybe the server part? :)
<CheckIn> I'll checkin with #ubuntu-server to see
<topyli> CheckIn: that's no reason
<CheckIn> topyli: I'd think it is ;-/
<topyli> why would there be firewall rules when nothing is even listening to any port?
<topyli> and if you add something that listens to a port, you probably want that port open :)
<cheako> CheckIn/topyli almost nothing should be listening on external interfaces by default.
<cheako> I can think of only ssh having external access as a default.
<cheako> Apache/smtp/ect should all be loopback only by default.
<cheako> snmp
<CheckIn> cheako: no ssh installed by default
<Fyodorovna> any cpu-frq scalers in precise
<Fyodorovna> *freq
<cheako> Fyodorovna: None that work on my box.  Though there are.
<Fyodorovna> same here the stock indicator-cpufreq crashes  cheako
<cheako> CheckIn: What's the problem?
<cheako> Fyodorovna: I don't get a crash, it's just that this Athlon chip has that freaky I'll run double the clock speed if you promis to only use two cores for a bit and when these threads finish using cpu cycles I'll go back to sane clock settings.
<CheckIn> cheako: Just got a lot of Firewall rules on bppt
<CheckIn> boot
<cheako> ohh.
<CheckIn> http://imgur.com/UPvUG
<FernandoMiguel> nite
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-16
<imnichol> Does anyone know how to modify which directories are in my rhythmbox library?
<Daekdroom> imnichol, Edit > Preferences > Music tab
<Daekdroom> Well, it might be different. I'm using the portuguese translation so I don't know how the original is.
<imnichol> Daekdroom, I'm actually trying to remove a directory
<imnichol> that only lets me add new ones
<Daekdroom> Unity2D feels so cartoonish.
<Daekdroom> For the time being I'll use it because Unity keeps crashing X for me and I need some stability for a moment.
<snadge> lol
<WilsonBradley> hello
<WilsonBradley> Can someone help me remove Speech_dispatcher ? It broke my audio and gives errors at boot
<snadge> yeah i use unity2d
<snadge> because fglrx sux
<aukhan> I think I am missing something - I have a libwebkit based application that compiles fine, does not link (errors are undefined references for libgtk and libwebkit). I think I need to call ldd something or another to update library cache. Here is my source. http://pastebin.com/ayiEKPhU  Please help!
<aukhan> This is on ubuntu 12.04 beta 1
<aukhan> not the nightly
<Daekdroom> So you installed Beta1 and did not update it?
<aukhan> I updated it
<aukhan> oh - does it update to the nightly?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<aukhan> I did not realise that
<Daekdroom> The same way you won't need to reinstall once 12.04 final comes.
<Daekdroom> Although sudo apt-get dist-upgrade might be necessary at some point.
<aukhan> I see, I do not usually upgrade from betas etc - Once final is out, I do a clean install
<aukhan> Regardless, my problem is that it seems like libraries are not in gcc's path or something
<aukhan> do I need to execute lddconfig or something similar
<trism> aukhan: you need to specify the libs after the object files that reference them, so your pkg-config --libs webkit command needs to go after the mybrowser.c file
<aukhan> wow - that worked
<aukhan> trism - that worked - thank you
<trism> aukhan: you're welcome
<aukhan> is this a gcc quirk - nothing to do with ubuntu. right?
<stone_> qq-- what config file is 12.04b1 using to control the look of the login window?  In 11.10 it was /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf
<trism> aukhan: the linking became more strict in oneiric, http://wiki.debian.org/ToolChain/DSOLinking has an overview, http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/UnderstandingDSOLinkChange also has a bit more detailed discussion about a similar proposed change in fedora
<trism> stone_: the unity-greeter settings were moved to dconf, so they aren't really as easy to edit, although I have had success using vendor overrides
<aukhan> trism - this is exactly what I was looking for - thanks for the clarification
<trism> stone_: http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/gsettings-override-2011-07-04-15-45 using /usr/share/glib2.0/schemas/com.canonical.unity-greeter.gschema.xml as a reference for the keys
<stone_> thanks trism.  any google keywords that you'd suggest to help guide my way?
<stone_> ah, you beat me to it.  awesome
<stone_> thanks trism!
<trism> stone_: it says to create a package in the last paragraph, but you really just need to copy the gschema.override file to /usr/share/glib2.0/schemas and run sudo glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib2.0/schemas;
<stone_> got it
<stone_> theres a good chance it'll be turned into a package anyhow, but knowing it can be left scriptable without being part of a package is useful too
<stone_> *exactly* what I was looking for
<WilsonBradley> :-(
<WilsonBradley> :-*Can someone help me remove Speech_dispatcher ? It broke my audio and gives errors at boot :-*
<codepal> current status of empathy?
<codepal> I had it working, current build seems to be very broke
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> why would my laptop lose dns settings once in a while for some short time?
<log> codepal: There's something up with dependencies, as I haven't been able to update it/some other packages in the past few days.
<vn> um, just burnt precise, any way to have it the server way atm?  I dont want any GUI
<atpa8a> vn: there's a download for server
<vn> does the default precise install go with a MBR or a GPT?
<vn> idk who I was talking with yesterday about my blinking cursor on boot issue...I think maybe snadge but well..just tried 12.04, same behavior
<Fyodorovna> Anyone loose the crtl-alt-t=cli
<vn> aha, solved my issue...switched HD mode from AHCI to IDE in BIOS
<vn> any reason why it wouldn't work with AHCI?
<snadge> shouldn't be no
<snadge> linux should work either way.. sounds like a kernel bug
<snadge> check for bios update i guess
<snadge> maybe try a newer kernel failing that.. there is a ppa for ubuntu dev kernels
<vn> um...that is the latest precise build.
<snadge> yeah its the latest precise kernel.. but not the latest kernel
<vn> kinda bleeding edge..
<vn> I'll check for bios update even tho' its very recent
<snadge> do that first.. but i guess trying a bleeding edge kernel, will help isolate whether its a kernel problem.. and whether it has already been fixed
<snadge> its a fairly trivial thing to do also
<vn> something doable from apt-get?
<vn> havent been touching a kernel since redhat 5.2
<snadge> i did have one bookmarked but im out and abotu at the moment
<vn> ok, can you PM when you can?
<vn> +it
<snadge> found it
<snadge> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<snadge> 3.3rc7 i guess
<snadge> download either the i386 or amd64 depending on what you're running.. and dpkg -i linux-*3.3.0-030300rc7*.deb
<vn> <ok thanks but after thinking about it...its not the kernel loading that was a problem, but grub's loading
<vn> is that still related?
<snadge> thats a point.. if it didnt even start to boot the kernel.. then its a grub issue
<snadge> and/or bios related
<snadge> did it get as far as loading grub? or just complain about a missing OS
<alkisg> To change the UI language one is supposed to use gnome-language-selector, right? But "Greek" (which is the system language and it shows up as installed and it was working fine so far) is grayed out...
<alkisg> So what can I do to change my UI language?
<vn> blinking cursor, no grub menu loading possible, even with some edition of /etc/default/grub
<snadge> i dont think the Greek language is going to get enabled, until greece has paid their debt
<alkisg> Haha, then German should have been disabled since 1945 :)
<alkisg> They've yet to pay their debt to us
<vn> 1945? that'd be RDA or RFA
<snadge> lol so let me get this straight.. germany owes greece money, but they havn't paid that
<snadge> and yet they will lend money
<snadge> as long as severe austerity measures are in place
<alkisg> snadge: yes, please google about it and let me continue doing what I came here for
<alkisg> I don't have time for idle chat with people that don't even google before deciding about countries
<snadge> you speak english pretty well though.. just use that ;)
<vn> ^
<alkisg> OK, thank you for your advice, now if someone can verify that there's a major bug in gnome-language-selector...
<snadge> ok.. why not
<vn> snadge: if it was a bios issue, would it work in w7 or freevms?
<snadge> alkisg: i selected greek and its now installing
<vn> so they paid?
<snadge> i guess its only greeks that arn't allowed to install greek language.. works fine for this australian ;)
<alkisg> snadge: ok, but I already had it installed, the problem is that I'm not allowed to select it in the dialog
<snadge> ok its installing.. i'll see if i can select it
<snadge> the problem is if i change it to greek, i wont know how to change it back to english
<vn> get google translator ready
<snadge> vn: did you switch to ahci after installing ubuntu.. or before?
<snadge> my guess is.. if grub wont load, chances are.. windows may not load either
<alkisg> snadge: alt+ctrl+t gives you a terminal, and from there run LANG=en_US.UTF-8 gnome-language-selector
<vn> snadge: it was set to ahci and I was trying desesperately to get it to boot after install, tried from jaunty to precise
<vn> then I fiddled with bios settings and BANG, it was that one
<snadge> seems odd to me.. check for a newer bios version
<vn> I got the latest.
<snadge> google for your motherboard and cant load grub and variations of that
<snadge> see if you can find other people who have that issue
<snadge> and ahci
<snadge> alkisg: it was also greyed out here.. but i can drag it above english
<snadge> and it becomes non greyed out
<alkisg> snadge: ah, drag 'n' drop, I didn't think about that... thank you, let me try it...
<snadge> it says.. every entry below "English" will be ignored
<snadge> obviously english is the default.. if no translations are available
<snadge> and it tries them in the order you specify, continuing if there are no translations for that preference
<snadge> uninstalling greek ;)
<alkisg> Thank you snadge, I'll logout to see if that's working. If that's by design though, the drag 'n' drop method is not intuitive, and also I don't know when it decided that greek was my second language (have 12.04 since before Christmas...)
<snadge> i guess they changed it
<vn> no luck so far on my issue...gotta sleep for now but in the meanwhile found a very interesting link...custom-made ESXi build for my setup :D
<snadge> its only really an issue for people who install in english, and want to change it to something else afterwards
<alkisg> snadge: I installed in greek
<vn> I meant for ahci thingy
<snadge> presumably if you installed in greek now.. it wouldn't have that problem.. they've updated the language stuff, and its defaulted back to english.. for whatever reason.. annoying, but not really a bug as such.. unless updating from 11.10, reverts to english
<snadge> that might upset a few foreigners ;)
<alkisg> Hope that's what it is, it wouldn't be a big problem then, just a bad interface (the drag 'n' drop thing, up+down arrows would be a hint to the user)
<alkisg> Hmmm after reboot it didn't work, with logout it did. Now my .dmrc contains Language=el_GR.utf8 instead of Language=el_GR.UTF-8. That "utf8" vs "UTF-8" problem happened in 10.04 too :-/
<alkisg> (with other symptoms, serious again)
<alkisg> Alt+Ctrl+T doesn't launch a terminal for me... Using gnome-shell, and "Alt+Ctrl+T" is properly assigned to "Launch a terminal" in the keyboard properties of gnome-control-center. Any idea why?
<alkisg> Oh and I can't type Greek now. Great, same story as in 10.04 with the switch to gdm2. :-/
<snadge> sounds like a gnome issue
<snadge> lightdm is anti greek ;)
<snadge> might be best to hang out in here.. someone who deals with the language stuff might be able to fix it
<snadge> if not.. open up a launchpad issue and wait 50 years for it to maybe get fixed ;)
<snadge> you obviously have a workaround for it.. which is good, for you.. but yeah.. its not fixed
<snadge> can you select language in lightdm?
<alkisg> snadge: lightdm refused to integrate language selection
<alkisg> It should be done inside the session, it claims
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-selector/+bug/666565
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 666565 in Ubuntu Translations ""utf8" charmap in locale name is wrong" [High,Triaged]
<snadge> you're obviously aware of that issue.. its still not listed as "closed" though
<snadge> set to "wontfix" because its apparently a glibc issue
<snadge> typical example of something broken in ubuntu.. thats still broken ;)
<alkisg> They've reached the same won'tfix decision 2 years ago
<alkisg> Then they saw that they were wrong and switched back to UTF-8
<alkisg> And now the same issue again and again :(
<alkisg> It becomes tiring after a few releases, to have the same issues solved + reappearing in the next release
<alkisg> And still `setupcon` isn't called for text consoles, after many many bug reports and patches submitted :-/
<fre3bird> i have an ALC892 soundcard that is not being recognized by pangolin beta.  can anyone lend a hand ?
<fre3bird> is alc 892 supported in a fully updated pangolin ?
<fre3bird> it had worked previously in 11.10 then it stopped working for no reason at all.
<alkisg> fre3bird: what's its pci id?
<alkisg> lspci -nn -k will tell you
<fre3bird> one second
<alkisg> Or just check "kernel drivers in use" there
<alkisg> If it's using a kernel driver, it's supposedly supported
<alkisg> If it's not, you might be missing a module
<fre3bird> 00:1b.0
<alkisg> Something like : [197b:2381]
<fre3bird> [8086:1c20] (rev 05)
<alkisg> Right
<alkisg> And kernel drivers in use?
<fre3bird> unsure what that means
<alkisg> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:293e] (rev 03)
<alkisg> 	Subsystem: CLEVO/KAPOK Computer Device [1558:072f]
<alkisg> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<alkisg> That last line there
<alkisg> "Kernel drivers in use"
<alkisg> Do you see that line?
<alkisg> $ grep 1c20 /lib/modules/3.2.0-18-generic-pae/modules.pcimap
<alkisg> snd-hda-intel        0x00008086 0x00001c20 0xffffffff 0xffffffff 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x0
<alkisg> So yeah your card is supposedly supported by the snd-hda-intel  module
<alkisg> Can't you see the outputs with alsamixer?
<fre3bird> not for that device
<fre3bird> there is no alsamixer in my pangolin beta updated fully
<alkisg> There's no /usr/bin/alsamixer?
<fre3bird> nope
<alkisg> Hmm weird, $ dpkg -S /usr/sbin/alsamixer
<alkisg> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/sbin/alsamixer.
<alkisg> Ah sorry typo: $ dpkg -S /usr/bin/alsamixer
<alkisg> alsa-utils: /usr/bin/alsamixer
<alkisg> OK, install alsa-utils then
<alkisg> Just to check if it alsa can see your card
<fre3bird> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/sbin/alsamixer.
<alkisg> Not sbin, bin
<alkisg> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<fre3bird> no such file or directory
<fre3bird> will do
<fre3bird> has newest version
<alkisg> Err you have alsa-utils but not alsamixer?
<alkisg> Check for typos, you're doing something wrong
<fre3bird> that is correct
<alkisg> Just type: alsamixer
<alkisg> What does it say?
<fre3bird> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<alkisg> So you do have that
<fre3bird> updatedb locate alsamixer ?
<alkisg> No
<alkisg> There's no need to locate it, you already ran it
<snadge> unity works quite nicely on a crappy atom netbook with 1024x600 resolution ;)
<fre3bird> it has never run
<alkisg> fre3bird: you already run alsamixer and it said: (11:09:22 πμ) fre3bird: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<alkisg> We don't care about updatedb, just about the output of alsamixer
<alkisg> Which tells us that alsa doesn't see your card
<fre3bird> ok
<fre3bird> ok
<alkisg> Now, you didn't answer the question about the "kernel drivers in use" above
<alkisg> Let me ask it again:
<fre3bird> kernel drivers were not in use
<alkisg> Ah, ok
<alkisg> Now try: lsmod|grep snd_hda_intel
<alkisg> Do you see any output?
<fre3bird> may i paste 6 lines ?
<alkisg> I don't see traffic in the channel, so go ahead as far as I'm concerned
<fre3bird> snd_hda_intel          33773  0
<fre3bird> snd_hda_codec         127669  1 snd_hda_intel
<fre3bird> snd_pcm                97188  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
<fre3bird> snd                    78855  8 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<fre3bird> snd_page_alloc         18529  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
<alkisg> So to sum up, your kernel supports your card, the driver is loaded, and yet it's not in use?!
<fre3bird> i cannot figure that out.
<alkisg> Paste the output of this command, to verify it:    lspci -nn -k | grep -A3 Audio
<fre3bird> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:1c20] (rev 05)
<fre3bird> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<fre3bird> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 [8086:1c10] (rev b5)
<fre3bird> 	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
<fre3bird> and volume mixer in pangolin doesn't see it
<alkisg> No wonder, if the driver is not in use
<alkisg> What's the output of uname -r  ?
<fre3bird> is it possible to fix ?
<fre3bird> 3.2.0-18-generic
<alkisg> And the output of this?   grep 1c20 /lib/modules/3.2.0-18-generic/modules.pcimap
<fre3bird> snd-hda-intel        0x00008086 0x00001c20 0xffffffff 0xffffffff 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x0
<alkisg> OK, I don't know what's wrong. Your kernel supports the card, the driver is loaded, but not in use. Maybe `dmesg` has some info about what goes wrong, but I don't think I know enough to help you.
<fre3bird> your an expert sound debugger but i am clueless
<fre3bird> thank you
<alkisg> You're welcome
<fre3bird> i appreicate all you have tried to help me with
<alkisg> You could also file a bug in launchpad about it, sounds like one
<fre3bird> ok
<fre3bird> it also applies to 11.10 but it used to work just fine
<trippeh> Hmm. It would be nice if the network manager split dns stuff in Precise would work with not just vpn, but ethernet too.
<UrB> well that was weird, laptop crashed and after reboot language was chinese
<UrB> and now it still insists listing zh_CN.utf8 & zh_SG.utf8 in the locales
<Logi> I'm having a problem with python-numpy on 12.04 updated today. This import line from a setup.py script for netcdf4-python fails: "from numpy.distutils.core  import setup, Extension", and it worked nicely on debian testing, ubuntu 11.10 and an earlier update of 12.04
<Logi> I'm beginning to think that something went wrong in the python packages recently?
<tokarbol> I need some help to find the cause of bug #956848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 956848 in Ubuntu "pam_mkhomedir.so fails to create homedir in precise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956848
<Logi> If I add "/usr/share/pyshared" to PYTHONPATH, then that import is OK, but it complains "ImportError: No module named multiarray" on an import in "/usr/share/pyshared/numpy/core/__init__.py"
<tokarbol> it's like my homedir should be created when I use pam_mkhomedir.so, right?
<tokarbol> actually should I put there that it affects pam?
<tokarbol> I am also a bit suspicious as of dbus behaviour with other things.
<tokarbol> Does anybody know if there is something really wrong(TM) going on with it?
<topyli> i wonder if it's possible to start evolution mail and calendar in express mode by default
<topyli> especially the calendar, as started from the gnome shell's clock applet
<trippeh> UrB: I rebooted today and it turned norwegian ;)
<Logi> So, my ramblings from earlier about python-numpy have become #956901
<UrB> trippeh: seriously speaking, little googling revealed this has happened before to others - slight irritating as the language choice is then in chinese too
<UrB> +ly
<UrB> http://ubuntu.5.n6.nabble.com/ubuntu-got-set-in-some-unknown-asian-language-td4358136.html - not sure what triggered my chinese excursion :)
<UrB> only had english and finnish languages installed
<Logi> I ended up installing python-numpy_1.6.1-5_amd64.deb from debian/exprimental and stuff works again.
<dsdale> Morning folks. Lately when I do an "apt-get dist-upgrade", apt-get downloads, unpacks and prepares the updates, but when it begins setting up packages, it exits with a message like "Errors were encountered while processing nux-tools_2.6.0-0ubuntu1.amd64". I can do "dpkg --configure -a" to recover, but I have to run it every time I do an upgrade. Any ideas what may be wrong, and how to fix it?
<cordoval> hi how to upgrade, is it dangerous?
<cordoval> i need git latest version
<dave1010> can I update from 11.04 directly to 12.04? "update-manager-d" is only showing 11.10
<genii-around> dave1010: You can only skip intermediate releases if you are going LTS->LTS
<dave1010> ah, ok. thanks genii-around
<genii-around> dave1010: No prob
<arand> However this is usually not enabled until some time after release, I think
<dave1010> ok. I'll update to 11.10, then 12.04 I guess
<neyder_> hi! installing 40+ precise machines in a school, i crazy i know!
<neyder_> i'm crazy ...
<Daekdroom> neyder_, too crazy.
<Daekdroom> Are they going to need those machines anytime before Precise is released?
<neyder_> yes, because school year has started two weeks ago, and i have a mixed panorama with windows, lucid, fedora, maverick. a crazyness!  so i'll prepare a long two year deployement with this beta installation. i hope you can help me when is possible
<hifi> Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:1561:14: Not using units is deprecated. Assuming 'px'.
<hifi> my gtk theme is incompatible with gtk3 or something?
<zniavre> hifi you should rewrite it keep an eyes on ambiance theme or adwaita to see the diffs
<hifi> what package had the ambiance theme?
<hifi> I don't really mind switching my gtk theme as long as I can see something again
<hifi> right, light-themes
<hifi> aptitude didn't catch it when searching for ambiance
<wcchandler> anybody failing to fetch libgl1-mesa-glx?  Just getting connection failed when updating
<hifi> woo, got it working
<hifi> next challenge is to configure pulseaudio correctly
<encrypt> hi, ive been without wireless for a while, Networkm
<encrypt> NetworkManager is not working, and when opening Network in gnome-control-services a dialog pops up saying that network services are not compatible with this version
<encrypt> can anybody pls assist..
<spacebug-> encrypt: seems like you haven't got alla packages updated or something
<spacebug-> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<encrypt> how to run an upgrade without wireless...
<encrypt> dont have wired connection, have tried with iwconfig commands, with no luck so far
<encrypt> now working with the live-usb!!
<encrypt> btw, is there a way to upgrade packages from the live version?
<spacebug-> hum..
<encrypt> mounting the partition and logging in as root, then try to update from cli??
<spacebug-> well you need internet connection to be able to upgrade or a cd-image from internet with upgrades
<encrypt> i have internet connection, but dont have access from the mounted distro, (cause Nm is not working)
<encrypt> in other words, im using a network i hacked whose owner doesnt care about its security
<spacebug-> you could do: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255    (if your on that network for example)
<spacebug-> and eth0 is your device :P
<encrypt> for a wep network?
<encrypt> wlan1, but that applies the same
<encrypt> its usb wireless
<spacebug-> oh I was thinking about if you had a wired also
<spacebug-> only wireless?
<spacebug-> you could boot from a live cd that is compatible with your wireless if you have that, then download latest dayly build image or the beta 1 and use that to install
<spacebug-> or if you have aother computer that has connecntion that you could use to get the image
<encrypt> the usb wireless been working fine since i acquired it, fully compatible, all this started with upgrading with 12.04
<spacebug-> ok
<encrypt> i have another distro in a separate partition, but dont wanna let the ubuntu one hanged in the middle of nowhere
<encrypt> format the partition??
<spacebug-> what does NetworkManager --version give you?
<encrypt> cant check it right now as im using the live version, but apparently is working (its got an id when i run it) but not showing any network
<spacebug-> ok
<encrypt> and the applet not showing either
<spacebug-> you could run it with --log-level=INFO or DEBUG to get more info about what is happening
<encrypt> ok
<encrypt> how can i create a text in terminal in a specific folder, with cat?
<itaylor57> encrypt, cat <file> > /path/to/dir/somefile.txt
<encrypt> yep, thats what i asked thanks
<itaylor57> encrypt, could do the same using mv file /path/to/dir
<itaylor57> encrypt, could do the same using mv file /path/to/dir/newfilename
<encrypt> itaylor and then writing the text after executing the command? cat is more useful for this i guess, just want to write down some commands to later access them
<Walther> Hmm. Somehow I can't get audio anymore through my Xonar
<Walther> lspci shos the device but sound settings doesn't
<spacebug-> encrypt: you can use echo if you dont have an editor. echo "my little command row" >> myfile
<spacebug-> encrypt: you can use echo if you dont have an editor. echo "my next command" >> myfile
<itaylor57> spacebug-, thanks i was about to say that
<encrypt> cli is faster than firing up gedit or whatever!
<Walther> nano <3
<Walther> WARNING:softwarecenter.db.update:The file: '/usr/share/app-install/desktop/kde-telepathy-send-file:kde4__ktp-send-file.desktop' could not be read correctly. The application associated with this file will not be included in the software catalog. Please consider raising a bug report for this issue with the maintainer of that application
<Walther> Interesting.
<encrypt> gonna check this thing and will be back - im also impressed how fast is the live version!
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/953714?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953714 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "X crashes if the USB headphone is plugged" [Undecided,New]
<ccmonster> hey guys, went to 12.04 yesterday, everything was fine. Today did a sudo apt-get update and things went awry
<encrypt> scpacebug-
<encrypt> spacebug-: no luck with all the checkings, the issue is with nm-applet, networkmanager shows no error
<encrypt> pls some help with an internet connection issue, otherwise will have to format the partition cause cant run any upgrade!
<spacebug-> encrypt: hum ok
<encrypt> spacebug- this is the output of some commands
<encrypt> sudo NetworkManager --log-level=DEBUG
<encrypt> NetworkManager is already running (pid 941)
<encrypt> NetworkManager --version 0.9.3.995
<spacebug-> you have to kill that instance first
<spacebug-> ok same version as I have
<encrypt> and is always running in the background
<encrypt> the issue comes when i run nm-applet, have checked with gconf-editor and the box is checked (to show it as an indicator
<spacebug-> hum
<encrypt> it says some bluff about px deprecated with non-sense gtk and what not (when running nm-applet)
<spacebug-> nm-applet runs nice here so I'm not sure what has happend to your machine
<encrypt> don't know if this comes from running several desktop packages (ubuntu-desktop on top of xubuntu 11-10 upgraded to 12.04)
<encrypt> anyway..
<encrypt> only hope left is iwconfig
<zorael> Does GNOME3 or Unity reparse .desktop files upon merely opening the applications menus?
<encrypt> spacebug-: can u pls pls provide some CLI to connect to a wireless network with WEP encryption with iwconfig??
<encrypt> have gathered all this info about the network:
<spacebug-> encrypt: sorry that is more than I know :/
<encrypt> Address: 00:18:39:8E:6F:7A
<encrypt> Channel:6
<encrypt> Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
<encrypt> Quality=35/70  Signal level=-75 dBm
<encrypt> Encryption key:on
<encrypt> ESSID:"ALBIR"
<encrypt> Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s
<encrypt> Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
<encrypt>           36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
<spacebug-> for wireless I have only used nm-applet
<encrypt> no worries
<spacebug-> that though should be planty of people knowing in #ubuntu since that is not 12.04 specific
<encrypt> ok, will take a last shot before re-installing
<jbwiv> anyone know of an alternative launcher/dock/etc which will work with Ubuntu2D?
<spacebug-> cairo-dock
<spacebug-> can be run both with and without 3d-support
<jbwiv> spacebug-, great. thanks
<spacebug-> yw
<Belial`> anyone having problems with ayatana scrollbars in 12.04?
<Belial`> like, not being able to grab them. they seem to disappear when you mouse over them.
<spacebug-> is that the overlaying ones?
<Belial`> yeah, overlay
<Belial`> it only seems to do it on gtk3 apps.
<Belial`> gtk2 apps are working fine.
<spacebug-> have not tried that enough and currently I'm running gnome-fallback session so can't test either
<spacebug-> can test later on my laptop running 12.04 also
<Belial`> ok
<Belial`> there's also some graphical glitches in the dashboard.
<Belial`> and if you're running the top panel with transparency, there seems to be some glitches after a recent update.
<Belial`> those are some things i've noticed so far.
<spacebug-> hum ok..
<spacebug-> *starting up my laptop*
<genii-around> < imagines the whine of a jet engine when spacebug- does that >
<spacebug-> probably have to update the laptop first also.. was a few days since I last had it running
<spacebug-> hahaha
<Belial`> before you update it, check the dash
<spacebug-> ok
<Belial`> and then do the update
<Belial`> it should happen afterwards.
<spacebug-> nothing strange so far with dash or scrollbars..updating now..
<spacebug-> ok Belial` it's upp and running. No problems here though
<Belial`> odd
<spacebug-> there has not been any updates to your graphic card?
<spacebug-> should not have anything to do with the scrollbars though but maybe that flicker you had or what ever
<Belial`> not that i've noticed.
<Belial`> i do know it didn't happen when i first installed 12.04 beta 1.
<Belial`> after a round of updates yesterday, or the day before, i can't remember, but that's when it started.
<Belial`> the scrollbars have been acting up since i installed the beta 1 iso
<Guest4059> hey guys, i accidently had 'proposed' checked and did an update, things went wacky. I removed 'proposed', went to re-update and now I'm getting a failed update with a 'hash sum' mismatch
<Daekdroom> Guest4059, 'proposed' doesn't contain any updates during the development phase.
<Guest4059> so when I do a sudo apt-get update this morning, when 'proposed' was checked, there were 100+ updates
<iceroot> Guest4059: proposed is a bad idea
<Daekdroom> There tends to be a lot of updates during alpha and beta.
<iceroot> Guest4059: specially for 12.04
<Daekdroom> iceroot, regardless, there is no packages in proposed.
<Guest4059> yea, that's what I realized because everything started going wacky
<topyli> oh yay the vlc browser plugin has arrived
<Guest4059> when I unchecked proposed, there were then again, about 100+ packages that wanted to re download/update
<Daekdroom> Or atleast there shouldn't be, given we're during development, so updates don't need to be tested before.
<Daekdroom> Because Beta is for testing.
<Guest4059> that's when the failed hash sum mismatch occurred
<Guest4059> any way to get past my hash sum mis match and get those 100 packaged installed
<Guest4059> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<bhb192> I'm having issues with dconf, is anybody available to help?
<valdur55> !help > bhb192
<ubottu> bhb192, please see my private message
<bhb192> Several keys in the gsettings schema org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys are not being recognized by glib/gsettings, but are visible in dconf-editor. How can I get gsettings to recognize these keys so that gnome-settings-daemon can use them?
<bhb192> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<topyli> i'm also having trouble with keyboard shortcuts, but haven't yet been bothered enough to look at it closely
<bhb192> Is it causing your gnome-settings-daemon to crash?
<Guest4059> should precise unsupported be checked in synaptic?
<bhb192> Do you mean in software sources?
<jbicha> topyli: currently in Precise, System Settings' keyboard shortcuts panel only sets gconf keys but GNOME Shell only listens to gsettings
<topyli> jbicha: ahh that explains it. i'll do it properly then, and all is good. thanks :)
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<captbunzo> hello folks. I've just installed the 12.04 beta and have a few questions
<captbunzo> first, the unity-greeter seems to be ignoring the setting in the config file to change the desktop background. perhaps am I missing something?
<jbicha> captbunzo: just a guess, but I'd try com.canonical.unity-greeter in dconf-editor
<trism> captbunzo: the unity-greeter settings have moved to gsettings, so you need to use vendor overrides or somehow modify the settings in dconf for lightdm
<captbunzo> ok. I'll look into that. thanks :)
<jbicha> ah, overrides, that's fun
<captbunzo> next question... I have two monitors and seem to get the dash bar on the left side of both.
<captbunzo> any way to configure that for just one monitor?
<captbunzo> I should note I only got 1 in 11.10
<trism> captbunzo: http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/gsettings-override-2011-07-04-15-45 walks you through the first option, I haven't found a good way to work out the second option
<captbunzo> is it fine to change the values via dconf-editor?
<jbicha> captbunzo: like trism said, that probably won't do any good for unity-greeter since it's not running as your account
<captbunzo> ah. I getcha
<jbicha> captbunzo: the launcher is on the left of all monitors and that isn't currently configurable, it's a Feature
<captbunzo> lol
<captbunzo> I tried my other Feature tweak, which was to disable the menuproxy. that seemed to make things go wrong.
<captbunzo> the system tray icons on the right side of the top bar disappeared.
<jussi> glosoli: icon task manager is in 12.04, yes
<jussi> glosoli: mind, smooth tasks is kind of similar and is in the older versions also
<FernandoMiguel> captbunzo: also look at ccsm
<captbunzo> also, the launcher doesn't seem to auto-hide any more when I have an app full screen. is that another Feature?
<captbunzo> cheers FernandoMiguel
<glosoli> jussi, hmm ok :)
<jbicha> captbunzo: yes, but that's configurable in System Settings>Appearance>Behavior
<captbunzo> out of curiosity, what do you guys think of the default background for the unity greeter?
<FernandoMiguel> meh
<FernandoMiguel> but I have auto login and boot in 8 sec
<captbunzo> I think it's pretty horrid...
<FernandoMiguel> so I don't stand there a lot of time
<captbunzo> there are a nice collection of backgrounds in the distribution and that's the one?
<captbunzo> but yeah, I don't stay there long either
<FernandoMiguel> I love my desktop wallpapre
<FernandoMiguel> and its from the pack
<captbunzo> which one do you use?
<captbunzo> ah... appearance setting... auto-hide the launcher :)
<FernandoMiguel> the grass one with the lake
<FernandoMiguel> and at work I have the digital cubic lion
<captbunzo> nice. there are some great ones in the pack.
<captbunzo> I'm not a fan of the second, though.
<captbunzo> I'm using a rather plain, but pretty, blue vertical lines one now (from the pack)
<captbunzo> hmmnn.. that was a fail.
<captbunzo> ah... strings must be quoted
<captbunzo> nice. got my login screen customised :)
<captbunzo> anyone know much about UBUNTU_MENUPROXY?
<captbunzo> in 11.10 I could set that to 0 to get an app to nicely put it's menus in the right place....
<captbunzo> urm, I mean to keep the menus with the app instead of sticking them all up in the top bar.
<captbunzo> but when I tried that with 12.04 it made all the icons in the "system tray" disappear (i.e. the sound one, network one, logout one, etc)
<captbunzo> any thoughts?
<captbunzo> ah, existing reported bug.
<Guest97370> my 12.04 system is shaky today after an update, and now when I try to update im getting an error saying it cant fetch a package
<Guest97370> Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Guest97370> Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Guest97370> what can I do to get it all figured out.
<captbunzo> nice ... menus back in the right place by removing the indicator-appmenu package :)
<spacebug-> was just about to write that hehe
<captbunzo> don't get me wrong, I love ubuntu :)
<captbunzo> but I completely fail to understand how moving the menu for an app AWAY from the app could get past usability considerations.
<spacebug-> first thing I do also is to remove that package
<spacebug-> I could maybe understand for small screens like tablets but not for desktops
<st1> because it's easier to throw mouse pointer to the edge of the screen instead of focus to a tiny menu bar?
<captbunzo> except you still have to aim
<captbunzo> i.e. at a specific menu
<captbunzo> lol.... chrome needs a unity theme :)
<st1> easier to aim when I don't have to confine myself to 18px height
<spacebug-> st1: on my  2560x1600 pixels monitor having piding to the right, having to click the app to get it in front then move the mouse all the way to the top left of screen to get add user menu.. that is insane
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> pidgin*
<captbunzo> yep spacebug. I'm right there. I've got two 22 inch monitors, each 1920x1080. I just want the darn menu to be in the right place! :)
<st1> spacebug-:  I don't know your window placement though :)  I just mean I can see why it's useful
<spacebug-> captbunzo: its even crazyer on this 30" I tell you hehe
<spacebug-> st1: hehe ok
<captbunzo> indeed. I can imagine :)
<st1> anyone else having that update problem?
 * captbunzo needs to find a way to grow his boot partition
<spacebug-> I know a freeware windows app that can do that but not sure about linux apps
<captbunzo> I am sure I can sort it eventually.
<captbunzo> I installed BURG and it's taken up a bit too much space.
<spacebug-> BURG?
<captbunzo> prettier then grub though.
<captbunzo> yeah, it's a wrapper for grub that.... isn't ugly :)
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ... using kubuntu 12.04 here ... bluetooth seems to be on but not working ( no send or recieve or even seen on other devices ) ... any help ?
<spacebug-> not using kubuntu or any blutooth device but have it been working in 11.10 ?
<cobra-the-joker> spacebug-: nope
<spacebug-> oh
<spacebug-> you might find something in /var/log/syslog or with the command dmesg
<st1> where is the infograph showing how many bugs fixed and waiting to be? I remember seeing one in december
<spacebug-> there is a graph about that? ^^
<st1> I think I saw that on reddit
<st1> someone even mentioned development being slow because thanksgiving and christmas
<cobra-the-joker> spacebug-: http://paste.org/46908 ... tahts the output of "cat /var/log/syslog | grep blue"
<spacebug-> seems like it is up and running ..
<cobra-the-joker> spacebug-: hmmm then ?
<spacebug-> donno
<spacebug-> I wounder how many bugs will be fixed for the final release
<DropsOfSerenity> i can't press alt tab anymore, or alt-f2 why not?
<spacebug-> I also got that after en update
<spacebug-> and other stuff
<ironhalik> DropsOfSerenity: did you fiddle with CCSM, and the hud shortcut somehow?
<DropsOfSerenity> ironhalik, yeah i changed the hud shortcut to F! because it was interfering with a fullscreen game
<DropsOfSerenity> F1
<spacebug-> back again.. now who did I just talk to about alt+tab ?
<spacebug-> anyhow I filed a new bug about the alt+tab not working. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/957489  press affect me if it does
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 957489 in unity (Ubuntu) "alt+tab does not work anymore" [Undecided,New]
<DropsOfSerenity> spacebug-, it works when hud is assigned to alt
<DropsOfSerenity> spacebug-, doesn't work when i change it
<DropsOfSerenity> the problem with hud being assigned to alt, is that in fullscreen applications or games, shortcuts requiring the alt key will not work
<spacebug-> I have also disabled alt for HUD
<spacebug-> maybe I should but that in the bug report
<spacebug-> so there
<spacebug-> DropsOfSerenity: not the bugreport is what it should?
<spacebug-> now*
<DropsOfSerenity> spacebug-, i'll check it out in a sec.
<spacebug-> ok
<MaximLevitsky> I need your help!
<MaximLevitsky> I just did an update (last update was about week ago) and I got package problem that I suspect will render my system unusable
<MaximLevitsky> First I got this: http://pastebin.com/hDL4qK6a
<MaximLevitsky> I don't know what is inside these packages exactly, but its bound to be glibc related...
<spacebug-> try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MaximLevitsky> Now, apt-get -f install dies with this: E: Internal Error, No file name for libc6
<spacebug-> what are you trying to upgrade from?
<MaximLevitsky> 12.04, slightly older version
<MaximLevitsky> I already use it for long time
<spacebug-> oh
<spacebug-> well try updating again
<spacebug-> I have also got dependencies problems some times.. later on they haveuploaded the new packages to the server and everything is good
<MaximLevitsky> Yep, its known
<jtaylor> you can also try to install the libc-bin directly with dpkg
<MaximLevitsky> sudo apt-get upgrade -f appears to work
<KM0201> man, this is driving me crazy... i'm trying to set up forked-daapd.conf.. it starts and stops fine, but it never sees my share... the directory is RIGHT.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/887096/
<KM0201> weird.. i must have started/stopped forked-daapd 20x, but i just rebooted the server, and it's working fine now.
<itaylor57> KM0201, i was just about to take a look lol
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> ok, well, now thats done, i gotta get ready for work
<KM0201> see ya'll later
<WilsonBradley> work?
<WilsonBradley> LAte shift :-(
<Pru> Does anyone know why Flash wont work on Facebook?
<Pru> Similar to this screenshot - http://askubuntu.com/questions/16732/facebook-and-flash-why-doesnt-facebook-recognise-that-i-have-flash-installed
<mylenthes> Hello
<spacebug-> hi
<spacebug-> Pricey: do you have flashplugin-installer installed?
<Pricey> spacebug-: WHy do you ask?
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-17
<spacebug-> sorry was ment to pru
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> he/she left and my tabcompletion thought I should talk to you hehe
<mylenthes> What irc client do you guys youse?
<spacebug-> mylenthes: I'm using irssi
<mylenthes> k
<itmannen> Hello from 12.04 Beta1 in Sweden
<itmannen> And soon Beta2 Is online
<itmannen> next week I think ?
<haz3lnut> Is there any compelling reason I should not upgrade to Pangolin right now?  I mean are the outstanding issues livable?
<itmannen> I use 12.04 beta 1. And no problem
<haz3lnut> There's 1 vote of confidence, any more? :-)
<haz3lnut> itmannen: how long have you been on 12.04?
<itmannen> I used 12.04 simce alpha1
<itmannen> In the start there whas somproblem. But now It is fast and stabil for me here
<itmannen> *some
<itmannen> Hm. Sorry forb the spelling
<itmannen> *fore
<spacebug-> hello itmannen
<itmannen> spacebug-:  Hi
<mylenthes> lol just figured out irssi is command based
<mylenthes> thats just stupid
<itmannen> irssi take some time to understand
<itmannen> Iam learning slow
<itmannen> spacebug-:  Best regards to ubuntu-se :)
<mylenthes> what advantages does it have over a client based irc?
<itmannen> Nothing special
<itmannen> But the neards use irssi :)
<itmannen> And I am a neard. So I have to learn :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<kklimonda> wow, 12.04 is much faster than 11.10 on this underpowered netbook..
<kklimonda> at least for now, lets see if I can slow it down
<snadge> yeah, i noticed that
<snadge> firefox will fix that
<scar3crow> zoom tile scale etc. are missing from appearance properties when switching backgrounds... help?
<kklimonda> and two-finder scroll actually works
<snadge> after a while
<kklimonda> snadge: I've been using noscript to fix that ;)
<snadge> i just use adblock
<kklimonda> (Firefox with JS disabled for most pages actually works really well)
<kklimonda> yeah, that may work too
<snadge> i have alcohol poisoning
<kklimonda> heh, good for you :P
<snadge> i need bacon and eggs, stat
<realubot> When will 12.04 be freezed?
<itmannen> realubot: About 3 weeks
<realubot> itmannen: Ok. Thanks.
<spacebug-> hello realubot ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Hi spacey.
<realubot> Anyone has got a release schedule for 12.04?
<spacebug-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<itmannen> Nice to see friends :)
<realubot> spacebug-: Thanks. :)
<realubot> I didn't even know about this channel before.
<itmannen> realubot:  The same here
<realubot> How about the "thing" that will make Unity 3d run in VirtualBox without support for graphics card 3d effect. Will it be included in the 12.04 release?
<realubot> There will be som kind of support that makes 3d effects work in VirtualBox without need of ordinary graphics card support.
<itmannen> Maybe in the finale. But not now
<realubot> It would be great to test Ubuntu in VirtualBox with Unity support.
<realubot> itmannen: Ok.
<realubot> Will 12.04 using Unity 2d work in VirtualBox?
<itmannen> I and I should go to bed. Yes I now rel. :)
<realubot> itmannen: Coward.
<itmannen> :D
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
 * itmannen hugs The real thing :)
<realubot> Coffee time.
<itmannen> Brother to brother of cource
<realubot> itmannen: Haha.
<itmannen> Goodnight spacebug- and tealubot. See you
<realubot> itmannen: Good night!
<spacebug-> gnight. Btw itmannen can you test this one later. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/957489 and press affects me if it does
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 957489 in unity (Ubuntu) "alt+tab does not work anymore" [Undecided,New]
<realubot> Maybe I shall install 12.04 like in 22th mars. When beta2 is in state of freeze.
<spacebug-> well the only thing happening there is that they freeze the packages going in the beta 2 I think
<spacebug-> once installed and you start running upt-get update/upgrade you will get new packages
<realubot> spacebug-: Yeah, but until then they will still do some changes.
<realubot> Maybe I will just waint until the stable release.
<realubot> I'm not in a hurry.
<realubot> *wait
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> I don't really know what's happening in all weeks during the development.
<avuton> Is it possible to get date/time on the menu in gnome classic?
<log> How did you get Gnome Classic on 12.04? o_O
<log> Oh, gnome-session-fallback?
<avuton> It calls it Gnome Classic, that's really all I know :)
<avuton> The wife can't take unity.
<MaximLevitsky> Today is 1st of april or what?
<MaximLevitsky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/812394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 812394 in Ayatana Design "Disable hibernate option by default" [High,Fix released]
<MaximLevitsky> Whats is that?
<MaximLevitsky> And I already week don't know what is going on, blaming KDE upower support for this
<psusi> MaximLevitsky, sounds like a request to disable hibernation by default... ;)
<avuton> 2012 and power management still blows.
<MaximLevitsky> now, its the ubuntu that blows
<MaximLevitsky> no
<psusi> avuton, it's worked fine for me for years
<avuton> Not here, I've /never/ had luck with any power management over the years on any of my computers. Not blaming anyone. It's a terrible spec.
<MaximLevitsky> I aleady have a solution, an awesome solution
<avuton> Laptops being the exception
<MaximLevitsky> I only use linux now, because I do operation system course now
<MaximLevitsky> Win7 is superb, and I already installed an configured it in the way I like
<MaximLevitsky> And I used linux exclusively for 8 years
<MaximLevitsky> I even wrote a bunch of kernel drivers
<psusi> avuton, it's actually a rather good spec... problem is that nobody complies with it ;)
<realubot> avuton: http://askubuntu.com/questions/58172/how-to-revert-to-gnome-classic
<Daekdroom> Hibernate not working very well is about Linux, not Ubuntu
<psusi> vendors keep cranking out broken implementations and the market fails to punish them... largely because they provide windows specific workarounds to their brokenness
<MaximLevitsky> Nope, it does work. In fact it always worked for me on all systems
<MaximLevitsky> Suspend sometimes doesn't work
<MaximLevitsky> I even fixed once very hard suspend bug
<psusi> I don't understand that myself... I have NEVER had trouble with hibernation... suspend yes, as it relies on often broken acpi bios... but not hibernation
<MaximLevitsky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/160763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160763 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "Acer Aspire 5720 hangs on second resume from suspend, i.e. suspends only once [BIOS PROBLEM]" [Medium,Fix released]
<MaximLevitsky> And another bunch of bugs related to unreliable suspend
<avuton> hibernation causes two of the kernel threads on my computer to ping 100% cpu, old problem no one has fixed yet.
<MaximLevitsky> And that what I get in return?
<MaximLevitsky> Everything is broken in this ubuntu. KDE is full of bugs, Gnome shrinks to one big power button
<MaximLevitsky> Compiz is undead with that f*** unity
<MaximLevitsky> You really just damage linux reputation
<MaximLevitsky> I already feel that linux is over the peak, its less used now
<realubot> avuton: Another option would be to use Lubuntu as it looks more like Gnome 2 than Unity.
<MaximLevitsky> It had a moment of fame when MS put out Vista
<MaximLevitsky> sad, really sad.
<Daekdroom> Don't worry. MS will crash again with 8.
<MaximLevitsky> True, but this time, we have Win7, and ulike XP its a modern OS
<MaximLevitsky> so peoples can keep using it for ages
<MaximLevitsky> Its not possible in linux, because of many reasons
<MaximLevitsky> Just try using an old distro
<MaximLevitsky> Not to mention that Win8 will have Win7 desktop
<psusi> MaximLevitsky, can't you just go into gnome-power-settings or something and turn it back on?  it sounds like that was how it was supposed to work
<Daekdroom> psusi, nope. You have to deal with gconf/dconf or something like that.
<MaximLevitsky> Are you kidding? gnome-power-settings is dry clean of features
<psusi> ugh.. I know.. it's been getting worse the last few releases... I tried to patch it last year to put back the ability to lock on hibernate, but not suspend, and the upstream gnome devs rejected it
<psusi> it seems like they think people are all idiots and confused by options so it's better to hide things where nobody will find them
<psusi> this seems to be the same idiotic mentality that has led to the menu in gnome-shell not having a bloody shutdown command by default, and you have to install an extension to get one
<jbicha> hibernate doesn't work for many computers and if it doesn't work, people lose data which is never a good thing
<jbicha> here's the fix anyway: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-modify-policykit-to-allow-hibernation-in-upower but I think this will be configurable in System Settings
<jbicha> but that option might not make it into Precise since we passed UI freeze weeks ago
<jbicha> Hibernate is quite unreliable in Linux, you not only need the right hardware but you need to have installed your OS the right way
<psusi> this "hibernation doesnt work for many computers" is nonsense as far as I can see... hibernation is implemented purely in software so doesn't depend on anything specific to the computer... so it pretty much works everywhere as far as I have seen... it's suspend that breaks on a fair number of systems because of acpi bios bugs/quirks
<jbicha> anyway, we don't have really have any hard numbers/percentages on how often suspend & hibernate work or don't work, that would be really useful for making decisions like this
<trism> psusi: not really related to the conversation, but you don't need the extension, just hold alt and suspend turns into power off
<Mylenthes> Hello
<Mylenthes> I have a problem
<Bobbeh> SO
<Bobbeh> I have a problem, my minecraft lags in fullscreen mode, but it runs perfectly smooth not fullscreen, but i want fullscreen
<vexati0n> so i just did a dist-upgrade, and now Totem has replaced ALL flash content in ALL browsers.
<vexati0n> wtf guys
<Bobbeh> i fixed my problem
<Bobbeh> Totem?
<Daekdroom> You're the first person that I've seen complain about that, vexati0n
<Daekdroom> Therefore, I don't see why say 'wtf guys'
<vexati0n> yeah me too
<vexati0n> i meant wtf as in how might i go about fixing that, old chap
<vexati0n> i checked the about:plugins in all my browsers, they all list the usual stuff... and libflashplayer.so is in the right place, and it isn't a symlink to some weird thing like libTotemTrolLOL.so
<vexati0n> which is what i almost expected...
<vexati0n> but wherever i go, all flash - not just video but ads and banners and even menus are replaced by a big, useless "Movie Player" icon with a play button that does nothing
<Bobbeh> vexati0n: Did you try changing it to Wumbo?
<vexati0n> Bobbeh: I do not know what a Wumbo is.
<Bobbeh> ...
<Bobbeh> nvm its a joke
<vexati0n> yeah sorry...long week
<vexati0n> seriously though, how do you find out where firefox is getting its plugin orders from?
<vexati0n> and chrome... and even epiphany.
<vexati0n> ehh.. nevermind... apparently there are gremlins...
<Bobbeh> nighty night
<crond> has anyone run into any issues with wine/sound and 12.04? I get a bunch of ALSA errors from any app that tries to use sound in wine, but my audio works fine otherwise.  Error occurs with padsp or without.
<crond> and wine 1.4 can't be set to use pulseaudio... at least, not the one in the ubuntu repos
<kanliot> i can't play any videos on precise because the plugins won't download
<kanliot> where do i file a bug?
<Fyodorovna> you try the restricted-extras? kanliot
<kanliot> i declined the restricted extras
<kanliot> i didn't think it would matter
<kanliot> is that where i file the bug?
<Fyodorovna> I doubt you have a bug, rather a=something is amiss.
<Fyodorovna> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kanliot> i'm just gonna file it against movie-player
<kanliot> sound settings.  how do I file a bug against that?
<Belial`> all your nonworking ayatana scrollbars are belong to us.
<snadge> the scroll bars in ubuntu do kinda suck
<snadge> and are inconcsistent.. eg, firefox has "normal" scroll bars
<snadge> but even they suck, the colour scheme makes it non obvious where the scrolling button is and/or how large it is
<baronos> ubuntu do  which patches and packages of gnome libs for  the unity?
<Belial`> snadge, the scroll bars aren't even working for me in the beta. they keep disappearing as soon as i hover over them. it only happens with gtk3 apps.
<lapion> hello, upgrades, either from commandline or the update-manager, with a btrfs root  do not work.
<lapion> a regular upgrade doesn't work, and a sandbox upgrade doesn't start up.
<gecko> Test
<trijntje> I'm having some trouble with nmap not showing all open ports on a machine on the network. Can somebody confirm this?
<trijntje> I've recently updated my router, and I haven't got a oneiric machine left to test with
<diverse_izzue> hi all
<jtaylor> :( xorg still crashes on video play, probably time to do some debugging myself
<djbenny> Morning
<djbenny> was just wondering if there has been a bug reported when laptop waking from standby and the screen remains blank
<wylde> djbenny: I'm sure I've seen a number of those in launchpad
<wylde> moment
<djbenny> wylde, ok cheers. just wanted to know if it had been reported somewhere as its kind of annoying
<wylde> djbenny: I imagine it would be, I have fortunately not had the issue but then I'm primarily on a desktop and I'm rather lax about powersaving heh
<djbenny> wylde, ahh fair enough, well its just habit to close laptop when not using it as it bots up after standby instantly anyway
<wylde> djbenny:  yeah I'm pretty sure I've seen a number of similar bug reports, although it may not be the same thing causing it
<wylde> if you use ubuntu-bug <packagename> it'll gather more info and submit it to launchpad
<djbenny> wylde: yeah ok fair enough, well i was expecting bugs so im not that fussed
<djbenny> but im not sure which package is causing the issue
<wylde> djbenny: the bug bot will find if there are duplicates most likely anyway and mark it as duplicate.
<djbenny> though it did come up wth a system warning error when i booted back up
<wylde> djbenny: hmm, I'll see what I can find.
<wylde> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=resume+from+suspend anything there look similar?
<wylde> I imagine it could be a hung gpu or something to do with an incomplete saved state when you close the lid, but I'm mostlyguessing right now
<wylde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/953288 or maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/952713
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 953288 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "pc freezes when resume from suspend." [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 952713 in linux (Ubuntu) "Thinkpad unable to return from Suspend-to-Disk or Suspend-to-Ram" [Medium,Incomplete]
<wylde> or bug #951466 or bug #951143
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 951466 in acpi (Ubuntu) "p8h61-m le doesn't resume from suspend mode" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951466
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 951143 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Asus eeepc 1225B] Suspend and hibernate not working" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951143
<djbenny> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/28959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 28959 in acpi-support (Ubuntu) "screen stays blank after resume from suspend" [Medium,Confirmed]
<djbenny> that one looks similar, as when i move the mouse it still finds the login window as the cursor changes to the text field cursor
<wylde> ahh I see
<sagaci_> on the latest +1 updates, is the area in the top left where it displays the program name, ie. XChat IRC or Home Folder, the first character is slightly wrong?
<djbenny> but I've not tried to bring up the console
<wylde> that's a really old bug report hmm
<djbenny> sagaci_, for me its fine on XChat
<djbenny> wylde, yup. it was fine with 11:10
<djbenny> wylde, plus that bug was reported in 2006!
<sagaci_> what's the package I need to file a bug against if it's to do with the unity panel?
<wylde> djbenny: you could file a bug report and then use apport-collect <bugnumber> to gather more information, moment there's a good page on the ubuntu wiki to help find what package to file a bug against
<djbenny> sagaci_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs
<djbenny> wylde, ok cheers...
<djbenny> thanks for the advice. bye
 * penguin42 spends 5mins debugging PA - and then remembers to switch the amp on
 * ironhalik spent two hours debugging PA - figured out PA disabled audio jack
<itmannen> Hm. Lost connection
<itmannen> realubot: Goodmorning young man :)
<itmannen> Lost connection again. What is this
<spacebug-> ;)
<realubot> itmannen: Good morning old man.
<realubot> :)
<realubot> Good morning to you too spacey.
<itmannen> realubot: :)
<itmannen> realubot:  Spacey ?
<realubot> itmannen: spacebug- :)
<spacebug-> hello ;)
<spacebug-> got some answers on bugreports today. Thats nice. Two were already known and fixed
<realubot> spacebug-: Nice.
<spacebug-> yes
<itmannen> realubot:  Send best regards to Barre and amelia :(
<realubot> itmannen: Haha. I will. For how long willl you be banned?
<itmannen> realubot:  And of cource to CasperN to :(
<itmannen> realubot: I think t 16 april
<maxjezy> itmannen, what did you do?
<realubot> itmannen: Ok. One month then.
<itmannen> maxjezy:  I log in to many times when I test my bouncer
<maxjezy> i c
<itmannen> realubot: :(
<itmannen> maxjezy:  And CasperN went mad and went to op.
<itmannen> realubot: Do you now how to unzipp everything in one mapp ?
<itmannen> Terminal
<realubot> itmannen: Do you have a zip archive?
<realubot> Or tar?
<itmannen> realubot:  Yes
<realubot> zip?
<itmannen> realubot: Both
<itmannen> realubot:  yes zip
<jtaylor> "one mapp"?
<itmannen> Sorry fore the spelling
<maxjezy> folder
<itmannen> Yes
<maxjezy> mapp is the swedish word for it
<realubot> itmannen: unzip file.zip -d /path/to/dir/
<realubot> itmannen: I think.
<itmannen> realubot: Ok. I test
<jtaylor> useful script for extracting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/887807/
<realubot> Mapp or Folder is Windows word for a graphical directory icon. In Linux you use the words directory or catalog, I think.
<realubot> Or am I wrong?
<maxjezy> yes
<maxjezy> totally
<glosoli> "Mapp" ?
<maxjezy> find the word Mapp in english and i give you a b j
<realubot> itmannen: unzip  [-Z]  [-cflptTuvz[abjnoqsCKLMVWX$/:]]  file[.zip]  [file(s) ...] [-x xfile(s) ...] [-d exdir]
<realubot> itmannen: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/unzip.1.html
<realubot> maxjezy: Idiot. "Strictly speaking, there is a difference between a directory, which is a file system concept, and the graphical user interface metaphor that is used to represent it (a folder)."
<realubot> maxjezy: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folder_%28computing%29
<maxjezy> well, what the fuck is a Mapp?
<realubot> maxjezy: YOU are totally wrong.
<maxjezy> dont slingra dig!
<realubot> maxjezy: Mapp is the swedish word for Folder.
<maxjezy> yes, i know that
<maxjezy> don't look at me like i'm retarded, you know and i know swedish.
<bazhang> lets watch the language and the attitude here
<maxjezy> but mapp aint no word in english
<realubot> And Folder is a graphical representation for a Directory.
<bazhang> !guidelines > maxjezy
<ubottu> maxjezy, please see my private message
<maxjezy> i can take 2 papers, 2 paperclips and make a folder of it
<maxjezy> then i can paint something nice on it
<glosoli> bazhang: you always judge wrong peopke
<maxjezy> and call it my flowerfolder
<glosoli> people'
<glosoli> bazhang: it that "realubot" who said that someone is idiot
<Daekdroom> glosoli, you missed a few words in the conversation, no doubt.
<bazhang> lets move on glosoli
<maxjezy> yeah, bad bad bazhang
<realubot> maxjezy: Ok. Maybe there is a Folder in Linux too. And the Folder is a graphical representation of the file system concept Directory.
<realubot> Maybe there is no difference between Folder/Directory in Windows/Linux.
<realubot> Other than that Folder is a grpahical representation then...
<jtaylor> on windows 7 there probably is, it has the concept of libraries, which is basically just a tag for files in multiple directories
<realubot> jtaylor: Ok.
<realubot> I'm sorry that I lost my temper when I was talking to maxjezy. We have been arguing in another Ubuntu channel before and I'm rather tired at him. Sorry.
<itmannen> realubot:  And If there are many zipfiles in that folder ?
<realubot> itmannen: unzip *zip -d /pat/to/dir
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Doesn't that work? As in dpkg -i *.deb
<realubot> itmannen: Otherwise you could use this:
<itmannen> realubot:  Nope
<realubot> for file in /path/tozip/archive/*.zip; do unzip file -d /path/to/dir/; done
<jtaylor> unzip $file
<maxjezy> i'm also sorry that i did use words like retarded and fuck, not good language.
<bazhang> maxjezy, ...
<maxjezy> bazhang, ... ?
<itmannen> realubot: bash: syntaxfel nära den oväntade symbolen "do"
<bazhang> maxjezy, dont repeat them...
<maxjezy> is there any way of installing windows from within linux?
<maxjezy> using a iso or something?
<itmannen> maxjezy: Wubi
<maxjezy> itmannen, thats the opposite way
<jtaylor> wubi is the other way round I think
<bazhang> itmannen, thats the reverse
<bazhang> maxjezy, ##windows
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> maxjezy: Oracle Virualbox
<realubot> maxjezy: VirtualBOx.
<wylde> maxjezy: in a VM
<maxjezy> yeah, but that's like a fake install, i want to run the installation from grub
<Daekdroom> Altho that is nothing like Wubi,.
<maxjezy> i would like to install windows xp on a netbook
<maxjezy> it has only ubuntu now
<bazhang> maxjezy, and support for that is in ##windows
<maxjezy> well, that's a linux issue
<itmannen> maxjezy: Hm. No win here :)
<maxjezy> not a windows issue
<bazhang> maxjezy, incorrect
<realubot> itmannen: Give me tha path to the directory where the zip files are stored and give me the path to the directory you want to extract it to and I'll give you the right code.
<wylde> maxjezy: the windows install will bork grub, so you'll have to reinstall grub afterwards
<maxjezy> if i want to install a windows game in linux
<maxjezy> its a linux thing
<bazhang> maxjezy, you wish to install windows, it is a windows issue
<maxjezy> same thing here
<itmannen> realubot: Ok. thanks: /media/sdb1/GSP1/images/*.zip; do unzip file -d /media/sdb1/Unzipped-gsp1;
<maxjezy> it's a software i would like to install from within linux
<bazhang> maxjezy, run using wine
<realubot> maxjezy: Install Windows and reinstall Grub afterwards.
<bazhang> check the appdb and /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | maxjezy
<ubottu> maxjezy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<maxjezy> realubot, how do i install it on a netbook not having a CD?
<maxjezy> drive
<itmannen> realubot: update-grub :)
<realubot> itmannen: You forgot the done after last;
<realubot> itmannen: Did you?
<itmannen> maxjezy:  Make a boot-usb
<maxjezy> itmannen, find me a working guide?
<bazhang> maxjezy, again, this is not the place to ask about installing windows.   /join ##windows
<itmannen> realubot: Aha
<realubot> maxjezy: Booting Ubuntu Live from USB.
<maxjezy> bazhang, still, it's a place for support in linux
<realubot> maxjezy: And fron within the Live USB reinstall Grub. Then Windows AND Ubuntu will show up at boot.
<itmannen> realubot:  No: bash: syntaxfel nära den oväntade symbolen "do"
<realubot> itmannen: Strange.
<realubot> itmannen: The code should work.
<jtaylor> no it should not
<itmannen> realubot: Ok.
<realubot> itmannen: Ah!
<realubot> itmannen: You have to have unzip $file -d ...
<jtaylor> like I said before
<realubot> The $ sign in fornt of the word file tellint that file is a variable.
<itmannen> realubot: What ?
<realubot> Ofcourse.
<realubot> jtaylor: What did you say before then?
<realubot> itmannen: for file in /media/sdb1/GSP1/images/*.zip; do unzip $file -d /media/sdb1/Unzipped-gsp1/; done
<itmannen> realubot: How sould my command look like ?
<realubot> itmannen: I think that will work otherwise I don't know.
<itmannen> realubot: Nope: bash: syntaxfel nära den oväntade symbolen "do"
<realubot> itmannen: Does this one work? for file in /media/sdb1/GSP1/images/*.zip; do echo "$file"; done
<itmannen> realubot: Nope
<realubot> itmannen: ls -l /media/sdb1/GSP1/images/*.zip
<realubot> itmannen: Do you have the correct path?
<itmannen> realubot: yes. But we leave this. Thank you
<realubot> itmannen: Ok. Sorry I could not help you out on this.
<itmannen> realubot: NP. You help me a lot :)
<ironhalik> hmm, not sure if GSM modems have so crappy support or just my modem is so lame :/
<wylde> realubot: maybe find /path/to/files -name '*.zip' -exec unzip {} \; would do it
<wylde> oops my bad, I meant itmannen
<realubot> wylde: Maybe it will work.
<realubot> This works for me to echo all png-files in $HOME: for file in $HOME/*.png; do echo "$file"; done
<realubot> So I don't get why it wont work using unzip. Well...
<realubot> itmannen: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-shell-unzipping-many-zip-files/
<wylde> hmm, I think it has something to do with how unzip see's it's arguements
<realubot> wylde: Mee too.
<realubot> itmannen: Try this then: unzip '/path/to/zip/files/*.zip' -d /path/to/unzip/dir/
<wylde> random thought. I wonder if anyone's put something togther to direct place output of a command to pastebin? heh, eg. man apt-get > man_apt.txt but rather than outputting to the file, use curl or somesuch to output directly to pastebin... </OT>
<realubot> itmannen: or: cd /path/to/zip/files/ && unzip '*.zip' -d /path/to/unzipped/
<realubot> wylde: You could use the program called pastebinit
<wylde> realubot: ahh ok
<realubot> wylde: Like this: echo "Hello World" | pastebinit
<realubot> wylde: You will get a link to the pastebin page in return in Terminal.
<wylde> realubot: yeah alredy installed it and browsing the help :)
<realubot> wylde: Ok, ok.
<wylde> realubot: thank you :)
<realubot> wylde: np
<realubot> "På lördagen samlades ett drygt hundratal demonstranter på Götaplatsen för att protestera mot den nya datalagen.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Ops. Excuse me. Wrong channel.
<itmannen> realubot: Big news here :D
<realubot> itmannen: What's the big news?
<itmannen> realubot:  Gutenburg :)
<itmannen> realubot:  If I have a HD and it is the wrong owner. What to do ?
<realubot> itmannen: Why don't just give it back to the right owner? ;)
<realubot> ior3k: Maybe it will work changing the owner using the chown command?
<realubot> ior3k: Sorry.
<realubot> itmannen: That was ment for you.
<wylde> itmannen: is it mounted in fstab? Could just be the options used to mount it.
<itmannen> wylde:  Yes. Now it is root as owner. But it should be me
<itmannen> realubot:  Ok. whar is the command for that
<itmannen> *what
<wylde> itmannen: sudo chown <username> <path/to/mountpoint>
<itmannen> wylde:  Thanks a lot
<wylde> itmannen: you may want to chgrp as well, just substitute chgrp for chown
<wylde> and no problem, glad to help
<realubot> sudo chown itmannen:itmannen -R /path/to/mountpoint
<realubot> Or something.
<wylde> right, I forgot about doing the user and group that way, not to mention the _R "recursive"
<wylde> err -R
<itmannen> Now it is ok. thanks
<realubot> Maybe this is the wrong channel for talking about this kind of problems. Maybe one should talk about various Ubuntu problems in channels like #ubuntu
<realubot> instead.
<realubot> This is for the 12.04 release.
<crond> Is there a particular reason that Ubuntu's wine doesn't have pulseaudio support? Sound doesn't work under wine at all.
<itmannen> I am using 12.04. And it is in this i have problems
<itmannen> Goodbye. See you later
<haz3lnut__> Is the daily/current build still beta 1 or would that be considered beta 2 ?
<jtaylor> its something in between
<Daekdroom> It's neither.
<haz3lnut__> when is scheduled release of beta 2 ?
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<injureddeer> someone know syslog-ng regexps a bit? i try cache "Mar 17 16:51:10 honeypot psad:" this :\
<LetterRip> hi all - how to i disable the 'feature' where any window is automatically moved to the upper right hand corner
<haz3lnut__> ty
<|Long|> hi, is there a cmd which is tell me who is users has root access to the box from ssh screen?
<brobostigon> !info unity-2d precise
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 5.6.0-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 144 kB (Only available for any all)
<haz3lnut> |Long| grep admin /etc/group
<haz3lnut> |Long| and ...  sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<toxi> hey, i'm currently on kubuntu 12.04 and telepathy didn't connect to icq network. anybody knows that problem?
<Lirusaito> Hai... um... this:
<Lirusaito> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Lirusaito> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_universe_binary-amd64_Packages
<Lirusaito> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Lirusaito> What do?
<GangstaRapMadeMe> hey
<GangstaRapMadeMe> does anyone know if i can run a virtual operating system?
<GangstaRapMadeMe> i tried to download virtualbox but it didn't seem to work.
<jo-erlend> has anyone been able to install precise using manual partitioning using Ubiquity yet?
<jo-erlend> I haven't been able even once. Not in VMs, laptops, desktops... Think it's somewhat scary.
<glosoli> Anyone using Kubuntu Precise here ?
<glosoli> with Chrome or Audacious ?
<htorque> jo-erlend: what exactly is your problem?
<jo-erlend> htorque, same as it's been since the beginning of Precise. Ubiquity crashes consistently whenever I choose "Advanced".
<htorque> i needed to use manual partitioning in a small VM (8gb, virtualbox) due to bug bug 899683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 899683 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "12.04 installation in VirtualBox crashed due to weird partitioning layout ("No space left on device")" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/899683
<htorque> so yes, that works here
<jo-erlend> using Ubiquity and not d-i, right?
<jo-erlend> I have no problems installing using d-i. Only Ubiquity.
<htorque> jo-erlend: d-i is what again? (so yeah, likely ubiquity ;))
<jo-erlend> I have no issues with alternate. Only live-cd.
<htorque> ah, no - i used the normal desktop daily live images.
<htorque> is there a bug report for your problem? not being able to install sounds... bad?
<jo-erlend> it crashes too bad for me to find any error messages.
<toxi> hey, i'm currently on kubuntu 12.04 and telepathy didn't connect to icq network. anybody knows that problem?
<Lirusaito> Su um... any help with this?:
<Lirusaito> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Lirusaito> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_universe_binary-amd64_Packages
<Lirusaito> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<jtaylor> try updating again
<jtaylor> if that does not work delete the file and try again
<Lirusaito> jtaylor: Yeah... tried that... wouldn't be bothering if it wasn't serious.
<jtaylor> if that does not help, you'll have to wait for your mirror to pick up a file thats not broken
<dermaster> Heloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<dermaster> I installed Kubuntu 12.04.................
<dermaster> but i listened after 12.04 it will be stopped
<bazhang> dermaster, not so
<penguin42> dermaster: Just that the pre-made physical CDs of it won't be made, and Canonical isn't paying for the guy to do some of the work
<dermaster> what are pre made? cd ???
<penguin42> dermaster: You can ask Canonical for some actual CDs with Ubuntu on it, in nice printed wallets, and you can get Kubuntu ones as well
<dermaster> ah okay thank you my darling lover pengiun42
<penguin42> ooh err :-)
<bjsnider> too much information
<dermaster> ^^
<dermaster> no problem
<dermaster> :)
<dermaster> ^^
<pauleberber> Hello i just installed xubuntu 12.04 beta 1. The network manager applet is not appearing in the upper right corner :-( Wired Network works of course automatically :-D
<pauleberber> i ´ m updating now
<pauleberber> but i have the feeling the problem will still be there after finishinfg the updates
<glosoli> hmm
<glosoli> anyone is getting problem for not autosetting current desktop wallpaper to LightDM Screen
<glosoli>  ?
<paule> okay just wanne say, that after updating the whole shit (xubuntu 21.04 beta 1) the network manager applet appeared in the upper right corner
<paule> sorry for bothering
<glosoli> !bug | paule
<ubottu> paule: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<paule> okay
<paule> bye
<glosoli> Anyone can confirm problem for LightDM. It's that LightDM doesn't use default desktop wallpaper for its' background
<Daekdroom> glosoli, but it does.
<Daekdroom> Well, it uses the default desktop wallpaper set in nautilus.
<glosoli> Daekdroom, hmm after clean install with daily build
<glosoli> It doesn't for me
<glosoli> Daekdroom, for the first time I thought it might be some restrictions for my Wallpaper read/write permissions but after setting to be available for everyone I found it as a system problem or bug hmm, so came here to ask
<|Long|> haz3lnut, thanks alot
<dualMoon> what's the lightdm equivalent of kdm/Xsetup or gdm/Init/Default?
<brobostigon> what is a unity lens?
<glosoli> brobostigon, open unity dash, and you will see home lense, music lense, folder lense, application lense, video lense
<glosoli> brobostigon, these things are called lenses
<glosoli> unity lens i mean"
<brobostigon> glosoli: ah, i see. i didnt know they were called that, interesting, thank you.
<brobostigon> glosoli: so equally in unity3d and unity2d ?
<glosoli> brobostigon, exactly :)
<glosoli> brobostigon, I did not know for the first time too. Happens. There're a lot of names I use incorrectly  ;D
<brobostigon> glosoli: i probebly do the same thing, yes. good to know it works in both modes.
<glosoli> brobostigon, some interesting news too http://goo.gl/fF9UZ
<glosoli> ah not news, names :D
<brobostigon> make sense really.
<haz3lnut> ok, who knows how to set the toggle shade when double click on titlebar?  Is it still possible in precise?
<ironhalik> haz3lnut: IIRC, you could change that somewhere in gconf-editor
<ironhalik> also, take a look at the gnome tweak tool
<ironhalik> yup, its in gnome-tweak-tool -> windows -> action on title bar double-click
<haz3lnut> <ironhalik> I tried gnome-tweak-tool and it didn;t work.  It works in 11.10 but not now.
<ironhalik> oh, then you probably should file a bug
<haz3lnut> <ironhalik> gconf-editor says schemas cannot be edited.
<haz3lnut> I wouldn't be surprised if it was a feature
<ironhalik> haz3lnut: /apps/metacity/general/action_double_click_titlebar
<ironhalik> in gconf-editor
<ironhalik> its under schemes in the search box
<haz3lnut> ironhalik: yep, it's there.  says toggle-shade, but it doesn;t work.  I thought unity replaced metacity anyway. no?
<ironhalik> try toggle_shad
<ironhalik> toggle_shade
<ironhalik> but, yeah, it might not work now
<haz3lnut> Well I'll be danged, that worked
<ironhalik> :)
<haz3lnut> I guess gnome-tweak-tool put the wrong spelling
<ironhalik> Im kinda surprised too ;)
<haz3lnut> I guess I'll go file a bug report
<chmac> Since the most recent updates I installed (about a month's worth I think), alt-f2 no longer works. Anyone have any ideas?
<chmac> I can only start some of my firefox profiles (using --no-remote) from a terminal without the run prompt.
<chmac> Likewise, alt-tab no longer works.
<ironhalik> for the alt issue, check if you still got alt bound to HUD in CCSM
<ironhalik> theres a bug that disabled alt when its unbound from HUD
<chmac> ironhalik: Ok, great, I'll check that out, thanks.
<chmac> ironhalik: What is HUD? I can't see anything with those initials in CCSM.
<chmac> ironhalik: Got it, now it's working, thanks a lot :-)
<ironhalik> :)
<Darxus> GParted is resizing some of my partitions.  I've been alt-tabbing between it and a terminal and firefox for a while.  The little status window disappeared.  Any suggestions on getting it back?  I un-maximized all the windows, can't find it.
<Darxus> vmstat looks pretty clearly like it's still moving my partitions around.
<Whoopie> Hi, I'm running precise with gnome3 fallback session. I noticed that all sub menus don't open when the mouse is over the menu. How can I fix that?
<Jordan_U> My unity launcher isn't hiding itself, even when I have a maximized window, and so it's blocking a good deal of content. Any idea how to get it to hide again?
<itaylor57> KM0201,  yea wubi is good advice to give LOL
<KM0201> lol, i know.. id idn't say anything.. but.. hey, :)
<brobostigon> Jordan_U: there us a setting, inside system settings to enable or disable higing of the launcher.
<trism> Jordan_U: System Settings/Appearance/Behavior allows you to set it back to autohide
<itaylor57> yea i kept my mouth mum also
<Jordan_U> brobostigon: trism: Autohiding was set to "Off", now it's set to "On" but I see no difference in behavior.
<KM0201> this is gonna be awesome, i'm definitely watching this.
<KM0201> lol
<trism> Jordan_U: may need to restart your session, although it happened immediately for me just now
<brobostigon> logout, and then, log back in. yes.
<Whoopie> Nobody an advice for my issue?
<Darxus> Yeah, autohide was enabled immediately for me.  This is the first time I ever tried it, I think.
<wubino> has anyone upgraded 11.10 to 12.04b over ssh?
<Fyodorovna> wubino, you running a wubi install with 11.10?
<wubino> Fyodorovna, this is for the server
<wubino> using aws
<wubino> It warns against doing so and it did freeze but just wondering if there is ways through this
<etfb> Right, I'm REALLY sick of Kubuntu 11.10.  I want to go back to Ubuntu, but it seems like a waste to reinstall now and again in a month.  Give me the verdict: is the latest build of 12.04 good enough for daily use?
<Fyodorovna> etfb, you can run both desktops on the same OS.
<Fyodorovna> develpments are not for a main OS use is the general answer etfb
<Daekdroom> etfb, why not install Ubuntu and upgrade it to 12.04 in a month?
<etfb> Upgrade? Really? That doesn't really work, does it?  It's just something you tell people to lull them into a false sense of security.
<etfb> The only time I ever did a straight upgrade, I regretted it even more than I now regret installing Kubuntu.
<Darxus> etfb: The difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is a matter of running a package installation.  Just install the package for the ubuntu stuff, and run ubuntu.
<etfb> Darxus: that doesn't seem to be true in practice.  Kubuntu has stuffed up a lot of kernel-level stuff (suspend/resume, ACPI, mousepad) that Ubuntu got right.
<penguin42> Darxus: Almost, you normally get a few left overs, like the splash screens and it tends to leave it using kdm as the splash unless you flip it over
<penguin42> etfb: That shouldn't happen - that *is* all the same code
<penguin42> etfb: I can see mousepad stuff being from settings in the user session though
<Darxus> etfb: I guess you're aware of this already, but I still need to say it, the package is ubuntu-desktop.
<Daekdroom> Well, after installing ubuntu-desktop, it'd be interesting to try and remove the kubuntu packages.
<Daekdroom> Otherwise you'll have a bunch of QT apps in Dash.
<etfb> I'd rather rebuild anyhow. I've never seen an OS upgrade work properly, in Linux, Windows or MacOS, since at least 1984.
<penguin42> etfb: You might also want to uninstall kdm, and if you really want to do it uninstall kdelivs5 will get rid of most of the rest of KDE
<etfb> The only question for me is: will I hate a beta version of 12.04 more than I'll hate the current version of Kubuntu?  Is there a summary of outstanding issues (bugs) anywhere?
<Darxus> I've switched between ubuntu, debian, and mint a number of times - by dist-upgrades.  *Not* recommended.  Made lots of messes.  But it can generally be done.
<jtaylor> depends on why you hate your current version
<Darxus> etfb: Weird, I've been upgrading debian, and then ubuntu installs effortlessly for lots of years.
<Darxus> etfb: Yes, there is a summary of known issues in Precise, as there always is.  I'd recommend running it from a livecd for a day or so before upgrading to try it out for yourself.
<etfb> It's mostly KDE4 that I loathe (a shame; I used to be a big fan of KDE3.5) but I need to do a fresh rebuild because I have a lot of broken stuff - things half installed, versions gone wrong, incompetent deb dependency handling from third parties, etc.
<etfb> Darxus: Cool. Where can I find it?
<jtaylor> 12.04 is still kde4 so you'll probably hate it too
<Darxus> etfb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1#Known_issues
<Darxus> etfb: First google hit for: precise beta 1
<etfb> jtaylor: Yeah, that's why I want to go back to Unity.  I'm one of the rare people who actually prefers Unity over Gnome, and has done since it came out.
<etfb> Darxus: Cool. Wasn't sure if it was being called a beta or something else.
<Darxus> etfb: Precise Beta 2 is scheduled for March 29th:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<Darxus> Which, I suppose, could be more or less stable / usable.
<Darxus> etfb: Honestly, now that I think about it for a moment, if you're unhappy with kubuntu, and not comfortable fixing those problems yourself without a full reinstall, I definitely do *not* recommend you install before the official release.
<Darxus> Running a beta means willingness to deal with breakage, entirely possible to be worse than converting a kubuntu install back to ubuntu.
<etfb> Darxus: I was just installing willy-nilly because I knew I'd be upgrading anyway.  I can fix stuff better from a clean start than I can from an already messed up one.
<Darxus> I don't know what you mean by messed up, I love how clean debian and ubuntu stay over lots of years.
<etfb> The list of Known Issues doesn't look too bad.  Have to figure out if my wifi is Intel (the only big issue is random dropouts for Intel wifi)
<etfb> Darxus: some stupid third-party package repositories.  Ever tried to install Free Pascal and Lazarus using only the available documentation?  It's a sad, tragic fate for a poor innocent computer.
<Darxus> Hell, I bet you could get a list of all the packages included in ubuntu oneric by default, and use dpkg --set-selection and apt-get dselect upgrade to revert to exactly that package set.
<Darxus> etfb: Ah, no, I have no experience with that software.
<etfb> Any time you want to know why so many people are mistrustful of free/open source projects and consider them to be the province of clueless nerds, FreePascal is the place to go to find out.  It's quite dreadful.
<drtwox> Hi all. Is this an appropriate place to seek help with a broken Kubuntu update/upgrade?
<Darxus> etfb: Hah, good to know.
<penguin42> drtwox: If you're updating to Precise, yes
<etfb> drtwox: My response would be "Kubuntu: Broken By Default", but I'm an old cynic and you can (and should) ignore me.  I'll just sit in the corner ranting and dribbling...
<etfb> Anyhow, I'll take your advice -- try it with a Live CD for a while.  If it all Just Works, I'll take the plunge.  Thanks all.  (Dribble, dribble, rant.)
<penguin42> drtwox: What's up?
<drtwox> I install the Kubuntu Precise Beta1 (from iso), do an apt-get update/upgrade/reboot, and the system boots to a minimal busybox shell with the prompt: (initramfs)
<penguin42> drtwox: OK,  shouldn't do that!   Tell us about your machine - single SATA drive? Anything special?
<drtwox> Single SATA drive yes. nforce chipset. Kubuntu installed to use the entire disk. This happened about 4 days ago. I've been using Kubuntu Precise since Alpha2 with no problem.
<drtwox> During the update/upgrade the Grub configuration says it can no longer find the drive it was originally installed on, and prompts me where to install. I choose sda and sda1.
<Fyodorovna> drtwox, you would normally just choose the mbr sda
<Fyodorovna> unless you had a boot partition.
<drtwox> Fyodorovna: I have reinstall a few times, once of those times I did just select sda as the boot device.
<penguin42> drtwox: OK, at the prompt that you are at, what happens if you cat /proc/partitions - can it see the hard drives?
<drtwox> penguin42: I'll boot and report back...
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-18
<drtwox> What's the IRC way to post the contents of a text file? Copy/paste line by line or dump the lot?
<penguin42> no, use a pastebin
<penguin42> drtwox: go to paste.ubuntu.com and just give us the URL it gives you when you paste the data
<drtwox> Here are the last few lines from boot and /proc/partitions http://paste.ubuntu.com/888520/
<penguin42> drtwox: That's a little odd; sda is good - it's found your hard drive - I'm not sure what the dm0 is doing there; did the drive come out of a RAID setup, or is there raid on your motherboard?
<drtwox> There's one SATA drive, using whatever setup the Kubuntu installer uses by default. Sorry, but I'm not sure what you mean by 'did the drive come out of a raid setup, or is there on your motherboard'.
<penguin42> drtwox: Well, I can't quite work out why the dm-0 thing is there - that's normally related to RAID (pairs of discs for relaibility or speed)
<penguin42> or LVM partitioning
<penguin42> drtwox: Did you say it booted once after the upgrade/install of precise and then broke with a later update?
<drtwox> Long version :) : I've been using Kubunu Precise since Alpha1. Updating all the way up until a few days ago when this issue happened. When it first happened I downloaded Beta1, booted to a live desktop and used that to recover my files. I had to use the dmraid tools to mount the drive. After backing up my data, I installed Beta1 successfully and rebooted to a working desktop. I did a full apt-get update/upgrade and then rebooted
<drtwox> but all I got was the BusyBox shell on the ramfs. Each day since I've done a full reinstall, update/upgrade/reboot hoping the issue was resolved. It still happened this morning so I came here.
<drtwox> I don't have the exact text/error, but during the installation of the updates, I get a window telling me that Grub can not find the drive it was installed on, and asks me where to install, giving me the option of sda or sda1. I've tried sda by itself, and sda and sda1.
<penguin42> ok, hmm I wonder what the heck the dm tools were needed for
<penguin42> drtwox: Can you paste bin the output of dmesg ?
<penguin42> Has anyone tried the daily and if so have they actually got 'try Ubuntu' to work?
<penguin42> two separate machines, both don't get anywhere if I click the Try Ubuntu button - ctrl-alt-f1 still works
 * glosoli did fresh install from daily
<penguin42> today/yesterday?
 * penguin42 tries it in a VM
<penguin42> hmm - works in the VM
<drtwox> penguin42: Certainly will... not sure how though! I can obviously pipe the output of dmesg to a file, but how can I get it off the system without networking or filesystems?
<penguin42> drtwox: USB stick?
<drtwox> *slaps forehead* - Didn't think such a minimal environment would have vfat support... anyway, here's dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/888564/
<WilsonBradley> speaking of... trying to access my Hackentosh partition.. what distro reads that format?
<glosoli> hmm Mac Os X Juornaling ?
<Dulak> WilsonBradley: install the hfsplus and hfsprogs packages to work with mac volumes
<WilsonBradley> Ok, thanks.
<WilsonBradley> Will do that in PuppyLinux
<Dulak> Those are the ubuntu package names, no idea what they are called in another distro
<WilsonBradley> Ohh, ya. Hum.. might just install a Pendrive Ubuntu
<penguin42> drtwox: Well, I'm confused - that dmesg shows ]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 >  which are the partitions on your hard drive which didn't show up in the /proc/partitions you posted before, and doesn't show much about dm which your /proc/partitions did show
<WilsonBradley> with persistance
<WilsonBradley> Steeping out to boot into Windows :-(
<DaniGO83> Hi guys, i have a question, where its ubuntu 12.04 list application and versions included?
<penguin42> DaniGO83: packages.ubuntu.com
<DaniGO83> thanks penguin42
<penguin42> drtwox: Going to bed in a few mins; but I think the thing is if it's not showing /dev/sda1 etc in /proc/partitions that's the problem - if it's showing it in the dmesg but not there then that's odd; and I'd kind of ask why you had to use dm-tools to fix it previously
<roothorick> What does Ubuntu do differently re: pulseaudio that might break Mumble's echo cancellation?
<roothorick> precise, specifically
<littlegirl> Hey there, I'm trying to find out if the LibreOffice Base will be installed by default inside a default Kubuntu 12.04 installation. I was told you'all might know. (:
<log> Did you ask in #kubuntu?
<littlegirl> Yep!
<littlegirl> They sent me here. (:
<log> Oh. Not sure, to be honest. I run Ubuntu 12.04.
<log> I know it didn't come with this.
<littlegirl> I just asked in #kubuntu-devel - maybe someone there will know.
<log> So it probably wouldn't come with Kubuntu.
<littlegirl> Did it used to and now it doesn't?
<topyli> littlegirl: it's not installed by default
<littlegirl> topyli: And it will not be in Kubuntu 12.04?
<topyli> it's available of course, you can install it yourself
<log> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-base
<littlegirl> My reason for asking is that I'm proofreading the Kubuntu documentation for errors, etc., and I want to make sure any references to Base are accurate. (:
<littlegirl> Thanks for the help - I'm back off to it. (:
<BLZbubba_> major precise bug here: "ubuntu-minimal depends on resolvconf" when I run dpkg -r resolvconf
<BLZbubba_> is there any way to just use a standard resolv.conf file and have the system leave it alone, without loading resolvconf at all?
<trippeh> BLZbubba_: Pretty sure thats what happens when you just replace the symlink with a regular file.
<trippeh> That is, the resolv.conf
<BLZbubba_> apparently not, it still caused upstart to fail with no error messages and no way to get a console and no way to know what went wrong
<BLZbubba_> typical upstart nonsense
<BLZbubba_> such a turd
<BLZbubba_> win 26
<trippeh> Are you saying upstart crashes and burns if resolv.conf is broken? Hmm. I'm pretty sure thats not the case. If it is, that would be pretty bad :P
<trippeh> hehe ooops
<trippeh> [   13.412204] whoopsie[2992]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000004050a2 sp 00007fffcf6c3198 error 4 in whoopsie[400000+9000]
<trippeh> the crash reporter is crashing, hah!
<UberDuper> Is precise doing away with preseed?
<UberDuper> Just did a quick test with my virt-install/netboot/preseed environment and it seems to have completely ignored my preseed settings.
<UberDuper> Hrm. Guess it's only ignoring my keyboard settings.
<UberDuper> And some of the network bits.
<UberDuper> Got past the keyboard bits. Just need to get it to skip dhcp.
<tbruff13> Hey does anyone know that they Kubuntu installer does not let you choose a wireless network
<UberDuper> netcfg/disable_dhcp=true seems to be completely ignored
<UberDuper> As is netcfg/use_autoconfig=false
<UberDuper> Setting netcfg/enable=false breaks the installer
<UberDuper> Finally found it in netcfg source...
<UberDuper> netcfg/disable_autoconfig=true
<UberDuper> Bah. You can set use_autoconfig=false but later on in netcfg.c it sets it back to true if you haven't defined disable_autoconf=true
<phaidros> hm, the dependency mess is still on. is there light on the horizon that this will be solved?
<micahg> phaidros: can you be more specific?
<phaidros> micahg: http://codepad.org/X1iWZ1Kq
<phaidros> this update would break my whole system, imho (oneiric install, upgrading to precise, all PPAs commented out)
<micahg> phaidros: how are you upgrading?
<phaidros> aptitude dist-upgrade / safe-upgrade --full-dependencies (or alike) .. both lead to the same mess
<phaidros> .. of course after I cahnged sources.list from oeniric to precies and aptitude update :)
<micahg> phaidros: that's not a supported way to upgrade to the next release, you need do-release-upgrade -d (-d since it's still in development) or use update-manager
<phaidros> micahg: dist-upgrade is not supported?! since when? thats funny :)
<UberDuper> dist-upgrade is not what you think it is.
<micahg> not supported to go from release to release
<phaidros> will try the do-release-upgrade then ..
<phaidros> and: dist-upgrade always worked quite well for me (e.g. from dapper all the way to natty :) )
<phaidros> okay, there was some bumps here and there .. but hey :)
<komputes> Anyone uses Banshee in Pecise, ping me or o/
<phaidros> micahg: looks good so far. Atm I am not on a line to just download 1.5GB, but will try later. at least the summary given by do-release-upgrade looks way better then the one from dist-upgrade.
<phaidros> micahg: does do-release-upgrade care about PPAs as well, in case they are enabled?
<UberDuper> No -server kernels yet?
<phaidros> UberDuper: as far as I read, there won't be no server kernels anymore
<micahg> phaidros: it should disable them for you
<phaidros> micahg: kk
<UberDuper> orly?
<micahg> UberDuper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1#Ubuntu_Kernel
<phaidros> UberDuper: yeah, some press release or pre release announcement mentioned that
<UberDuper> Hrm. Installing on my headless supermicro hardware with ipmi, the radeon module gets pissy.
<UberDuper> Have to blacklist it to get a console.
<Darxus> (CRT) monitor is flickering under Precise, not Oneric.  Looks like it's detecting the monitor correctly under Oneric but not at all under Precise.  Detecting as 'Viewsonic Corporation 20"'.  It's a Viewsonic G220fb.
<komputes> Darxus: and the video card?
<Darxus> komputes: 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce 8800 GT] (rev a2)
<Darxus> komputes: Nvidia proprietary driver is enabled.
<komputes> Darxus: flicker without proprietary driver (nouveau open source driver)
<komputes> ?
<Darxus> Not sure, gimme a minute.
<Darxus> Opened a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/958439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 958439 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Doesn't detect monitor / "Unknown", causes flickering / low refresh rate" [Undecided,New]
<Darxus> Should be able to just disable proprietary driver and reboot, to get nouveau, right?
<Darxus> Rebooting.
<Darxus> Display still not detected.
<komputes> Darxus: ok, tried disabling KMS?
<Darxus> komputes: No, how?
<Darxus> This seems to have instructions for nouveau, but not the proprietary driver: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<Darxus> One thing that's funny, I have a feeling monitor detection worked when booted from the live cd, but not after installation.
<Darxus> I'm about 9 hours overdue for sleep, going to go crash, leave a note in the bug if you need me to try something.
<komputes> Darxus: ok
<UberDuper> Ah cool. Disabling KMS fixes the no console issue I'm having with headless supermicro/ipmi servers.
<itmannen> nautilus-script not working on 12.04
<itmannen> Why ?
<itmannen> When I start a script the login comes. But then nothing happens
<itmannen> For a example. I have the script root-nautilus-here. Will not start after pw
<komputes> itmannen: can you pastebin the content of the script?
<itmannen> komputes:  Ok. I try :)
<itmannen> komputes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/888966/
<itmannen> It work very good in 11.10
<komputes> itmannen: do you get the password dialog?
<itmannen> komputes:  Yes
<komputes> does this command work for you: sudo nautilus --no-desktop /home
<itmannen> komputes:  Yes
<itmannen> And I have all updates for 12.04
<komputes> itmannen: how about $ gksudo nautilus --no-desktop /home
<komputes> does that work for you?
<itmannen> komputes:  yes works
<komputes> try commenting out the script and just try "gksudo nautilus --no-desktop /home"
<komputes> in the script
<itmannen> komputes:  Ok. I try that
<itmannen> komputes:  I commenting this: sudo nautilus --no-desktop $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_CURRENT_URI. And past gksudo nautilus --no-desktop /home. Not working
<komputes> itmannen: comment it all both lines
<komputes> does it bring up the password dialog?
<itmannen> komputes:  Both lines ?
<itmannen> I have only one line with that
<komputes> itmannen: strange, not sure then
<itmannen> komputes:  Ok. Thanks anyway
<itmannen> I have the scripts in .gnome2. i that the right place ?
<itmannen> *is
<itmannen> In my Home
<topyli> ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts yes
<itmannen> topyli:  Ok. Thanks
<itmannen> The scripts is also in usr/share/nautilus-scripts
<itmannen> Right or wrong ?
<itmannen> very strange. I remove a lot of scripts from home/.gnome2. But when I rightclic in a folder. They still there ?
<_nicke_> HI! I've got a strange problem.. 12.04 daily, downloaded yesterday. The installer visits 'la la land' when I click next on the 'Who are you' dialog. Nothing happens, it stops reading from my usb-stick.
<_nicke_> I have also tried the iso i Virtualbox and the installation went fine... Strange?!
<itmannen> Aha. Now my nautilus-scrips work. I download and extract one more time. :)
<MCR1> most experimental plug-ins still work on 12.04: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZEGJDpAZ3A&fmt=18 :)
<ironhalik> anyone using dropbear? How can I kill idle connections without killing the daemon? Or make the daemon autorestart when killed?
<snadge> luls.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/931967
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 931967 in OEM Priority Project precise "Corrupted graphics after the login until the unity launcher appears" [Critical,In progress]
<snadge> oh and.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/770283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 770283 in Compiz Core "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Medium,In progress]
<snadge> carn guys ;)
<Lirusaito> I can't compile 32-bit on precise, where have 32-bit compatibility libraries been moved to?
<glosoli> there is ia32-libs-multiarch now
<WilsonBradley> I want to add (  rm -r .cache/spotify/  ) in front of Spotify before it loads. Meaning I click on the Icon and it runs that command first then Sotify
<tbruff13> Can anyone help me when i plug in my power cord Kubuntu 12.04 does not see it as charging
<ljt> hi everyone, I have a usb key with grub4dos and loopback/casper entries to boot from ubuntu ISOs. This all works perfectly, except for 12.04 beta 1 alternate which doesn't seem to have a /casper directory on the iso, any reason/workaround for this?
<Fyodorovna> ljt, is it the multisystem loader or one you conjured up?
<Fyodorovna> link to the loader if you can.
<ljt> Fyodorovna: one that I've conjured up - all manually done, just pastebinning menu.lst
<Fyodorovna> ljt, you might try the multisystem at pendivelinux, boots tons of ISO's including MS.
<Fyodorovna> uses grub 2 ans update the menu on loading, ljt
<Fyodorovna> and
<Fyodorovna> ljt, the one you have I have no idea never messed with grub4dos or grub legacy really. Here is the multisystem install page, really you don't have to make your own unless you go that way at your own choice. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Darxus> This is extra fun.  Monitor is detected successfully when booted to livecd, but *not* when booted to Precise just installed from livecd while using nouveau (same driver as livecd).  Resulting in flickering when booted from install.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/958439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 958439 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Doesn't detect monitor / "Unknown", causes flickering / low refresh rate" [Undecided,New]
<Darxus> Any suggestions?
<stbasil> Question: how do I update hardware drivers from terminal? The GUI for it is borked. (Using 12.04)
<Darxus> stbasil: What brand of video?  I don't know the answer to your question, but it might be useful to revert xorg.conf to use open source drivers, reboot into X, use GUI.
<stbasil> Darxus: Nvidia
<Darxus> stbasil: I think I'm going to buy an AMD today because I'm tired of not having an un-broken open source driver.  I've been using Nvidias for years.
<stbasil> quite a bit of the graphics are borked. the unity/ribbon icons don't display among otherz
<stbasil> Darxus: I don't have that luxury, it's for a powerpc
<Darxus> stbasil: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/InstallNouveau "The minimal xorg.conf file".  Might work.  I hope somebody has a better answer for you.
<Daekdroom> jockey-text
<stbasil> ty
<stbasil> is there a channel specifically for PPC support? I know that support is an unofficial thingy
<sandGorgon> is anyone else having issues with unity3d on the latest 12.04 ?
<Daekdroom> sandGorgon, why don't you describe the issues you are having?
<penguin42> stbasil: I thought there was a #ubuntu-ppc at one point?
<stbasil> ill check
<sandGorgon> well, I'm on dell latitude 3450, ati 6600m. I applied the latest updates an hour back or so, rebooted and I'm not able to get unity3d working. I have the catalyst drivers on my system
<sandGorgon> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p shows me unity 3d supported = no
<penguin42> sandGorgon: What does it say for the previous lines?
<Daekdroom> pastebin it the whole output, that is
<penguin42> nod
<sandGorgon> http://pastebin.com/xPmpTEmd
<penguin42> sandGorgon: That needs a bug report - it's a bit sad Unity is asking for something that the closed ATI driver doesn't provide
<almoxarife> so now that I replaced 'dnsmasq' with bind to do what dnsmasq had been doing for many years (removing ad-spam) I now find myself with a much bigger cache than before, up 30meg, anyone verse on bind caching?
<Num83rGuy> I have been getting the "no available ptys" error for the last two kernels so when I saw another chance at a kernel upgrade I updated through the terminal and saw this error.   Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.2.0-19-generic cannot be found. They are installed.
<realubot> itmannen: Hello old fellow.
<pangolin> is there a switch or something that can be used to tell apt-get remove to also remove any dependencies that were installed? when you sudo apt-get remove xfce4 it leaves a whole bunch of stuff behind
<glosoli> sudo apt-get autoremove package_name
<pangolin> so that should remove the metapackage and all the depends that it also installed?
<glosoli> pangolin: might be :) I am not quite sure, but you can try, can't you
<glosoli> ?
<ironhalik> pangolin: yeah, autoremove is for that
<ironhalik> also, when theres an orphaned package, not needed by any other package, it will remind you to use autoremove
<pangolin> ironhalik, thing is that it doesn't seem to autoremove all the packages that got installed
<pangolin> /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove could settings in this file have something to do with it?
<glosoli> pangolin: after that you do in terminal "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<glosoli> without specifying any package it will delete all leftovers
<jbicha> anyone know if fingerprint login works on Ubuntu? (I'm asking to see if the docs need updating)
<ironhalik> I think it works, but not by default
<penguin42> I could swear I'd seen it somewhere, can't find it now
<ironhalik> https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/fingerprint-gui
<WilsonBradley> Wanting to have multiple distros on usb. Used Pendrivelinux.com win apps to create. I used  "Universal USB Installer" because I wanted a persistence in Ubuntu off the USB, I also used YUMI to install mulitple distros, but it wont use the YUMI grub menu.
<WilsonBradley> Speaking of login, how to enable timeout screensaver w/ logon?
<ironhalik> its by default I think
<ironhalik> System Settings -> Brightness and lock
<itaylor57> KM0201, o/
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<itaylor57> KM0201, i have a new wifi card on order Intel Centrino 6230
<hafos> I'm installing the alternate version, when I detect disks it asks me to activate SATA RAID devices (as I would expect) but it can't seem to mount /target for me
<imnichol> Hey how to I upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 beta?
<imnichol> is it just apt-get dist-upgrade?
<FernandoMiguel> no
<FernandoMiguel> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<imnichol> FernandoMiguel, none of that is relevant because I'm trying to upgrade to a beta
<imnichol> But I found the actual info here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<FernandoMiguel> hello glosoli
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: Hello :)
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: can I help you somehow :) ?
<FernandoMiguel> I'm fine, thanks
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: Bored ? ;D
<FernandoMiguel> you?
<FernandoMiguel> not much
<FernandoMiguel> a bit sick
<FernandoMiguel> probably from a sun insulation
<glosoli> hmmm I want sun :/
<glosoli> here is like autumn, but should be spring
<FernandoMiguel> all this week as like summer . I was just wearing a tshirt
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: looking forward to that, which country do you live in ?
<Daekdroom> I don't even remember which season my country is in.
<glosoli> Mine is so mixed up ;D winters with -30 celcius cold, summers with 30 hot :DD
<Daekdroom> Perhaps because here in my area we have half of the year cold and dry and half of the year warm and rainy.
<glosoli> Daekdroom: where do you live ? ;D
<Daekdroom> Brasília, DF, Brazil
<Daekdroom> I was wondering why there weren't many updates for Precise today, but it might be because it's Sunday.
<glosoli> Daekdroom: Isn't Brasilia the place where you can get in the ocean in any time of the year  ? :D
<Daekdroom> glosoli, Probably not. It's right in the middle of the country.
<glosoli> Daekdroom: They are silent sometimes with updates but when it will make to Mirrors, it will be a lot of ;D
<Daekdroom> I'm using the main server.
<glosoli> Me too
<FernandoMiguel> glosoli: Portugal... weather is wonky here! ppl on the beach by the end of Winter :\
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: I can just dream of such a thing
<glosoli>  :D
<NoPleaseNO> will the mate desktop environment be available in 12.04 repos?
<glosoli> I don't think so
<NoPleaseNO> k, thx
<plipp> Hi, I have added '99-antusb.rules' into /etc/udev/rules.d and restarted udev, yet I seem to get permission issues when accessing the device
<plipp> The content of the file is:
<plipp> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0fcf", SYSFS{idProduct}=="1008", MODE="777"
<plipp> I've had it at MODE="666" before
<pepiko> hello
<pepiko> do you know why when I login I have a screen full of glitches and artifacts? it's like a screenshot from a previous session
<glosoli> pepiko: that's bug wait I will give you a link for you to press button which means that bug affects you too would you mind ?
<pepiko> yay! link so we can fix it
<pepiko> :D
<glosoli> https://bugs.launchpad.net/oem-priority/precise/+bug/931967
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 931967 in OEM Priority Project precise "Corrupted graphics after the login until the unity launcher appears" [Critical,In progress]
<pepiko> thanks :D
<glosoli> pepiko: you have launchpad account yes ? ;D
<pepiko> yes
<pepiko> from 2008 >_>
<pepiko> ok bed time seeya )O)
<glosoli> anyone knows how to link one folder contents with other  folder contents ?
<itaylor57> ln -s source target
<glosoli> and if there is any possibility to completely change the folders location ? I mean if I have /home/name/Videos, and I want that videos inside to point to /media/Storage/Movies/
<glosoli> And I  select to download to ~/Videos/ it should point to /media/Storage/Movies
<itaylor57> you would not have a dir named /home/name/Vidoes
<itaylor57> just ln -s /media/Storage/Movies /home/name/Videos
<itaylor57> then /home/name/Videos is a soft link to movies in media
<itaylor57> yep
<glosoli> hmm
<glosoli> simply logic
<glosoli> thanks
<mkultra_> hi simple lightdm manager is broken
<glosoli> mkultra_: what's the problem
<mkultra_> changing background for the login menu
<mkultra_> lightdm manager is broken, its a 3rd party app that switches the backgrounds around
<mkultra_> i fixed emerald for ubuntu 12.04
<glosoli> emerald for ubuntu precise what's that ?
<ziggysmalls> is anyone else having issues with gnome shell themes or extensions after upgrading precise beta?
<mkultra_> yeah
<mkultra_> i fixed an emerald for 12.04 tutorial
<mkultra_> i install xfce, so im just testing what i use
<ziggysmalls> i cannot access gnome shell theme and gnome extensions in gnome tweak tool.  i have tried troubleshooting for several hours
<trippeh> Urgh, minimized a window that doesn't show up in unity task switcher, how do I get it back?
<mkultra_> alt tab
<trippeh> Nope.
<trippeh> Neither there or in the launcher.
<glosoli> Open System Monitor, kill that app, and launch it again
<trippeh> Argh ;-)
<trippeh> glosoli: And never minimize it again!! Hrms.
<glosoli> trippeh: what's the application name
<glosoli> and when you installed it
<trippeh> Its Toad for Oracle in wine, so its probably doing something silly like not identifying the window as a normal window or something.
<glosoli> Wine
<glosoli> :)
<trippeh> It works fine for HP Service Manager in wine
<glosoli> Well Not all apps work properly with wine
<glosoli> :)
<trippeh> How apps identified their windows didn't use to matter much in older desktop environments ;)
<trippeh> But now that they've gone all "app centric", things like this break
<trippeh> I guess we'll need a few years to get stuff like this shaken out of demented upstreams ;)
<trippeh> Linux - always transistioning ;)
<glosoli> I thate transitioning
<glosoli> changing things more and more, not caring enough for backwards compatibility
<MCR1> mkultra_: You fixed Emerald ? GREAT ! :) Where can I get it ?
<mkultra_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11401326#post11401326
<mkultra_> make sureyou dont do the 11.10 code
<FernandoMiguel> night
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-11
<HPUbuntu> Hey there, The ubuntu 13.04 usb installer will not detect my windows HDD partition, it see's it as completely empty,
<tigrang> Does skype not show in the tray for anyone else?
<tigrang> Nvm, thought I had sni-qt installed, guess not
<invariant> What exactly do you do to make life easier for developers on Ubuntu when compared to e.g. Fedora?
<invariant> Fedora has automated debug-info tracking integrated into gdb for example.
<invariant> AFAICT, Ubuntu has *nothing*.
<invariant> Is the idea that Ubuntu is just a consumer system and that it is broken for development?
<eagles0513875_> hey guys is anyone using cups as i am having issues logging into cups to add a printer :(
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<adrianrh> Hi! I have trouble with my .bashrc file, I have to source it every time I open a terminal, does anyone know how to permanently source it?
<BluesKaj> hmm, no patience ..again
<IdleOne> very disappointed after this mornings update. I am unable to login (loops back to login manager) and TTY is just a black screen.
<johnjohn1011> after 13.04 is released, will there be a 13.10 or what?
<IdleOne> lets see if we can get this released first
<IdleOne> then think about what we haven't started working on yet
<lunitik> johnjohn1011, No one really knows right now, I'm not sure everyone is convinced 13.04 will happen in the way prior releases have
<eagles0513875_> lunitik: im on 13.04 on my tower and netbook of kubuntu
<eagles0513875_> and im quite happy with it actually
<lunitik> johnjohn1011, Right now they are talking about rolling with a release every month, if that is the case something will be released in October for sure
<eagles0513875_> quite stable granted i was swearing at cups and apparmor
<johnjohn1011> excited about all the changes coming down the road. canonical is making the big move here with mir and qt.
<eagles0513875_> rolling release lunitik is goign to be ineresting
<johnjohn1011> i can see a rolling release is good now because you can get stuff up to speed quickly,  i.e unity next, mir, all that.
<BluesKaj> what's mir ?
<lunitik> eagles0513875_, Perhaps, I just hope they have enough time in that scenario to actually get things done in between
<eagles0513875_> lunitik: come summer i would really like to contribute more as linux is going ot be a big basis of my business
<eagles0513875_> as well as promotion of use here locally both in government and school and much more
<eagles0513875_> lunitik: on the kubuntu side of things how many developers does kubuntu have?
<lunitik> BluesKaj, I tiny lib that while allow applications to talk to drivers
<johnjohn1011> BluesKaj: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/03/05/canonical_mir_announcement/
<BluesKaj> lunitik, ok thanks
<lunitik> eagles0513875_, They have a few, BlueSystems guys all work together and release Mint KDE, Netrunner OS and Kubuntu as a combined thing
<lunitik> BluesKaj, that will*
<IdleOne> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MirSpec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<eagles0513875_> why not use wayland for the love of god
<IdleOne> because they want to make their own
<eagles0513875_> why reinvent the gosh darn wheel when there is something already in the works
<eagles0513875_> lunitik: how many guys do you have an idea of the number?
<IdleOne> because they want to make a better wheel
<eagles0513875_> and when one says rolling release it will be like debian so to speak
<eagles0513875_> IdleOne: why not fork the code and improve on it
<johnjohn1011> seems to me that canonical may be able to use $ to pay nvidia and amd support the canonical platform
<BluesKaj> mir ok , what happened to the wayland project johnjohn1011, lunitik
<BluesKaj> ?
<lunitik> eagles0513875_, That work for BlueSystems, probably 15-20, for all three distros and the various projects they're working on
<lunitik> BluesKaj, Wayland is still around, but hasn't produced anything in 4 years
<eagles0513875_> is there still a large amount of the community helping out?
<johnjohn1011> wayland development moving too slow?
<eagles0513875_> lunitik: your wrong last stable release was valentines day of this year http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_%28display_server_protocol%29
<lunitik> johnjohn1011, Also, Wayland does EGL, while Mir will do OpenGL... and Mir won't have its own protocol, where wayland implements essentially a modern X11 protocol
<eagles0513875_> Ubuntu     Mark Shuttleworth announced plans to eventually replace X with Wayland as the primary Ubuntu display server with their Unity desktop.[14] As of February 2013, Jono Bacon indicated that the plans to migrate Ubuntu to Wayland were under review, although no firm decision had been made.[15] In March 2013, Canonical formally cancelled plans to adopt Wayland, and announced plans to build th
<lunitik> eagles0513875_, Name a distro that is using it, don't worry, I'll wait.
<eagles0513875_> according to the same link
<eagles0513875_> lunitik: good point
<lunitik> eagles0513875_, Guess why no one is using it?
<eagles0513875_> lack of development or interest in it
<lunitik> eagles0513875_, There is plenty of that, actually
<invariant> If any future X replacement, doesn't have the exact same features, I don't think it is going to be very popular.
<invariant> I am thinking of availability like nested X, controlling the window manager from user-space, etc.
<lunitik> eagles0513875_, It just isn't getting anywhere, because what they want to do is not good in the beginning... X11 is broken, why do we want to replace it with another IPC? We don't need graphics to be handled in userspace anymore, the kernel has KMS and GEM et al
<johnjohn1011> my opinion with every single rewrite of a project from scratch is that it takes WAY longer to get every feature in.
<invariant> Networking features, etc.
<invariant> johnjohn1011, exactly.
<lunitik> invariant, When was the last time you used networking functionality of Xorg? You probably use VNC or NX or RDP, all of which are duplicating effort
<invariant> lunitik, a few weeks ago.
<eagles0513875_> basically waht canonical are doing are trying to simplify things so to speak
<lunitik> invariant, you used Xhost?
<johnjohn1011> lunitik: agree. no one uses single app networking,  just rdp or vnc.
<invariant> lunitik, no
<murthy> kde on wayland can you tried with rebecca black os
<lunitik> invariant, What did you use?
<eagles0513875_> haha murthy
<invariant> lunitik, I had to configure my ssh server to make it work.
<eagles0513875_> johnjohn1011: even vnc sucks
<invariant> lunitik, there is/was some bug in Ubuntu...
<murthy> eagles0513875_: what?
<invariant> Perhaps NX can be configured better, but I don't think it works well in its default configuration.
<eagles0513875_> lol murthy your rebecca black reference
<invariant> VNC is a mess.
<lunitik> eagles0513875_, murthy is serious... it is a livecd using QtWayland and the KWin branch with Wayland support
<murthy> eagles0513875_:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/rebeccablackos/
<invariant> lunitik, I am not for duplication of effort.
<eagles0513875_> oh
<eagles0513875_> i didnt even know that lol
<invariant> lunitik, all I am saying is that there is for a lot of things no reason to break compatibility.
<lunitik> invariant, Mir will be tiny, Wayland does a lot of things that aren't necessary.
<eagles0513875_> and here i am as nutty as i am wanting to roll my own distro
<johnjohn1011> obviously canonical thinks mir will progress faster then wayland.
<lunitik> invariant, Compatibility will be broken with Wayland or Mir, why not have two competing answers and see which one is better when they're delivered?
<invariant> lunitik, I think generally using Qt is not a bad idea.
<invariant> lunitik, but it's kind of terrible that in Qt you cannot represent a file consisting of an illegal encoding.
<lunitik> invariant, I think it is awesome, I'm not sure about a display server using C++ though... but I guess Canonical has a lot of C++ talent
<invariant> lunitik, I think that's quite unforgivable.
<invariant> lunitik, C++ is a bad idea for a new project.
<lunitik> invariant, Yes you can... KDE uses the same media framework as Gnome, Gstreamer is responsible for codecs on both.
<invariant> lunitik, dolphin doesn't do it and not any KDE application does it.
<invariant> lunitik, it's a WONTFIX bug.
<invariant> lunitik, it pisses every KDE user off.
<murthy> Mir was taken for two purposes, one is for a seemless cross formfactor usage and other is to have a greater control over the code, which for the same reason they had to create unity
<lunitik> invariant, yes they do... install kubuntu-restricted-extras ... gives same functionality as ubuntu-restricted-extras, which is how they're working on Ubuntu
<eagles0513875_> this is out of my realm
<invariant> lunitik, they do?
<lunitik> invariant, yeah
<invariant> lunitik, then the bug should be marked fixed.
<invariant> lunitik, unless you are not reading what I said.
<eagles0513875_> lunitik: ubuntu restricted and kubuntu had somethings which were each either kde specific or unity specific
<lunitik> invariant, It is WONTFIX because they're not going to put it in the default packaging... it can't go in Main, it is in Multiverse
<lunitik> eagles0513875_, If they weren't specific, there wouldn't be two packages
<eagles0513875_> ok
<lunitik> invariant, Exactly the same on the Ubuntu side though, its just Ubuntu has a checkbox in the installer to install them from Multiverse, so they just work.
<johnjohn1011> so i guess relationship with ubuntu and gnome has also soured somewhat.
<lunitik> johnjohn1011, lol, "somewhat"
<eagles0513875_> has unity improved at all in terms of performance on netbooks cuz on my netbook i found it way to clunky
<lunitik> johnjohn1011, There is basically no relationship between Canonical and Gnome
<lunitik> eagles0513875_, Unity isn't designed for netbooks
<eagles0513875_> neither is the kde netbook version
<eagles0513875_> taht too is clunkky
<eagles0513875_> i switched my netbook back to the standard desktop layout and that thing performs the way it should if not better
<lunitik> Anyway, in my opinion, I don't think people will care much what is under the hood if Canonical deliver on the designs they've put out there.
<eagles0513875_> ya was lookin at them its goign to be interesting
<eagles0513875_> time to do some serious apache testing
<johnjohn1011> lunitik: wondering what video card will be the best supported on the desktop first..
<geomyidae> kde-workspace-bin seems to have removed /usr/bin/krandrstartup but /usr/bin/startkde relies on it.
<geomyidae> Is this because I got a partial proposed update or something?
<geomyidae> Or is this a bug?
<s9iper1> i am using 13.04 with 3.9.0 kernel i am not be able to mount the cd or dvd
<s9iper1> any body helps
<SuperLag> Did the 3.9 kernel get added to 13.04?
<geomyidae> no(t yet)
<s9iper1> SuperLag: yes
 * geomyidae doesn't have it :(
<geomyidae> s9iper1: you sure you didn't install it manually?
<s9iper1> geomyidae : i installed it manually  by downloading it and than running commands in the terminal
<SuperLag> yeah... I don't think 3.9 is bundled with 13.04, as 3.9 is still in RC status
<geomyidae> indeed, only like rc1 unless I missed something in the last day or two no less.
<SuperLag> rc2, as of this morning
<geomyidae> plus the 3.8 kernel is still broken for many people unless you're in proposed and got the -12 version
<s9iper1> SuperLag: i have installed it bec my wifi was distrubing me  is there any way that i can get back to the original kernel ?
<geomyidae> s9iper1: you can purge the 3.9 or just choose the older kernel in grub
<SuperLag> I had MAJOR issues with 3.8.0-10. Constant kernel panics.
<SuperLag> I ended up rolling back to 12.10 as a result :(
<geomyidae> ouch
<s9iper1> geomyidae ?  my internet speed is also slow down kindly suggest me a stable version
 * BluesKaj wonders why ppl are so anxious to get the newest semi-tested kernel on their systems
<s9iper1> geomyidae: how any
<s9iper1> how
<s9iper1> any wiki page
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: agreed
<s9iper1> i dont understand how to chose it from grub ?
<geomyidae> s9iper1: reboot, press Esc at the grub screen, choose "Additional options" and then pick the last working kernel for you?
<s9iper1> okm thanks
<geomyidae> s9iper1: or just `sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.9.0-whatever, etc` the opposite of however you installed it
<s9iper1> so much
<s9iper1> thanks
<maveas_> After a few upgrades on 13.04 Unity - or something else? - starts failing. During successfull login (correct password) I'm been logged out of my desktop session and directed to the login screen again. Any ideas what might be wrong? (Noticed some error with gconf and dbus but I'm not that into those things)
<trism> maveas_: log into one of the vts (ctrl+alt+f1) and check the permissions on ~/.Xauthority , make sure it isn't root, and if so delete it then try to log in again
<mandoguit> maveas_:    video driver or kernel update problem maybe?  hold down shift key to access grub boot menu while booting and try selecting previous kernel or recovery mode
<maveas_> Previous kernels doesn't do the trick so I'll try with the permissions on Xauth.. :)
<s9iper1> geomyidae : i have used this way to install it  so now how can i get back cd ~/Downloads than  sudo dpkg -i linux-image-*
<Darmok__> and jalad at tanagra
<MoPac> I hate to do an !anyone here, but I've run out of ideas for diagnosing at my own end.  Does anyone have edge flipping on the desktop wall working with Raring?
<Kurdistan> Hi will 13.04 become rolling release or will it be released has normal?
<bekks> Kurdistan: Ubuntu will not become rolling release.
<Kurdistan> bekks, is that final dec.? so 13.04 will be supported for 18 month? is it possible that 12.04.* will get the unity improvement?
<bekks> Kurdistan: It is a final decision since the first ubuntu release
<bekks> Kurdistan: 13.04 will be supported for 18 months.
<lunitik> Kurdistan, It will probably get to 12.04.* as a PPA if nothing else
<lunitik> bekks, They are discussing changing that, I really think they're going to go with rolling+quicker releases (monthly it seems)
<Kurdistan> lunitik, really liking 12.04.2 and I have read a lot of good stuff about 13.04 (snappier, performance improvement etc unity-related I am interesting).
<lunitik> Then only actually supporting the LTS's
<bekks> lunitik: I dont think that will get introduced in 13.04
<lunitik> bekks, If not, it will be the last normal release, it really is probably too much work to be constantly supporting 5-6 releases at a time
<Kurdistan> lunitik, yeah I read about rolling release+quicker releases for developers etc and only supporting LTS. Thats means without backporting Unity improvment we will be stuck with 2 years old improvment.
<lunitik> Kurdistan, I mean, we're in Ubuntu+1 atm, so I think people in this room won't be stuck at all... and the people who are stuck probably shouldn't be using anything but LTS anyway.
<Kurdistan> lunitik, sorry and you are right. better place for me to get my answers etc?
<lunitik> If you're using Ubuntu in a mission critical situation, or you can't figure out how to upgrade manually, you probably don't care that much about what is new.
<lunitik> Kurdistan, This is as good as anywhere since the ops don't seem to mind that this is sort of ot... #ubuntu-offtopic is the right place, but I don't that'll go well
<Kurdistan> lunitik, :) I like snappier och performance improved unity (like the shell).
<lunitik> don't think that'll*
<lunitik> Kurdistan, But that will be on the initial release of Touch, you can't install it right now on your desktop
<lunitik> Kurdistan, Right now, what you're seeing is based on Android drivers and display server...
<MoPac> Has anybody here seen the custom keyboard shortcuts amnesia problem actually resolved for them with raring?  I have the latest compiz daily and still can't bind anything that will last beyond a reboot
<geomyidae> I've seen a lot of people reporting a lot of problems with compiz+amnesia
<geomyidae> Frankly, I'm shocked that compiz would misbehave. shocked.
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-12
<Bauer1> any idea when this bug would be assigned/fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmod/+bug/1073062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1073062 in kmod (Ubuntu) "modprobe: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bauer1> its been around since the beginning of RR
<Bauer1> and the suggested workaround hasnt worked for me
<Bauer1> although I am not sure how to manually trigger it, it only happens during dist-upgrade
<Bauer1> so I cant really test saving and re-saving the commented file during the runtime
<vivid> Bauer1: it happens during update-initramfs.  but does it actually cause problems other than the obvious notification?
<timblechmann> hi, on my 13.04 test machine, i cannot log into kde anymore: worked fine yesterday, but broken today.
<timblechmann> kdm's log tells me: http://pastie.org/private/juaksgr8tulwh0lhbpg6a
<dr_willis> Heh.. kde is working here.. ubuntu has totally vanished from my login screen selections
<timblechmann> the interesting part of the log file: it seem to fail to connect to dbus
<dr_willis> Hmm. My list of X sessions was sooo long that ubuntu was hidden at the bottom..
<timblechmann> answering myself: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2124611&p=12553068 explains the isse: krandrstartup has been removed, but is still used during kde startup
<belgianguy> I was wondering at what interval Ubuntu updates its (Synaptic) graphics drivers, is that every new release?
<snadge> hmm.. kernel 3.8 wont boot on my netbook
<snadge> i updated to 13.04 from 12.10 .. stock kernel wont boot.. but if i select the 3.5 kernel, it will
<tux_> isn't Beta 1 out this Thursday?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dr_willis> Moo
<tux_> dr_willis, apt-get moo
<tux_>          (__)
<tux_>          (oo)
<tux_>    /------\/
<tux_>   / |    ||
<tux_>  *  /\---/\
<tux_>     ~~   ~~
<tux_> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<tux_> ;)
<smartboyhw> ....
<dr_willis> I noticed on lighten I had so many Wm/de sessions. Ubuntu was off the bottom of the screen. ;-)
<dr_willis> On lightdm.
<rye> snadge: what kind of netbook and what stock kernel (i am now testing the kernels for ath5k bug and found that 3.8.0-{1,2}-generic are not bootable but these are quite old
<rye> )
<snadge> its now booting.. not sure what i did, but 3.8.0-12-generic just installed i think
<snadge> !bug 1110139
<ubottu> bug 1110139 in linux (Ubuntu) "Broadcom BCM4313 wireless card driver not working" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1110139
<snadge> now im seeing this.. can see the wireless network, but cannot authenticate
<snadge> a few people mention downgrading the driver to v5 fixes it for them.. but presumably that's not what the fix should be
<dr_willis> Amazing howmuch broadcom causes issues
<everestt> I've been using Jupiter for power management in 12.10... I heard the project got discontinued?? Is there anything software available for 13.04 that lets me select various performance modes (Maximum Performance, Power on demand, power saving)?
<everestt> *any
<BluesKaj> everestt, check out cpufrequtils
<BluesKaj> !cpufrequtils
<BluesKaj> !info cpufrequtils
<ubottu> cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 008-1 (raring), package size 37 kB, installed size 227 kB
<BluesKaj> everestt,^
<everestt> BluesKaj, I'll take a look at that. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> wish there was a gpu and cpu manager for those of us who use pci graphics
<tux_> snadge, you still around?
<everestt> BluesKaj, when I do $sudo cpufreq-aperf, it says "Error reading /dev/cpu/0/msr, load/enable msr.ko"
<everestt> BluesKaj, so I have to run cpufreq-aperf while in different performance modes in Jupiter, note down the freq and then build a gui frontend to switch between various modes!
<everestt> somebody must have done this before
<BluesKaj> sudo /usr/bin/cpufreq-set -g performance orondemand or the other options in man , everestt , that's all i use it for.
<cjohnston> Hello, I started getting "cannot create temp file for here-document: Read-only file system" last night when trying to cd around my FS.. any idea what is causing this?
<cjohnston> According to df -h I have 146gb free
<rye> cjohnston: i know that
<cjohnston> orly
<rye> cjohnston: the thing is that heredocs are actually implemented via files...
 * rye digs into memory and googlings...
<cjohnston> I wasn't finding anything on google that was recent, so I figured I'd ask
<rye> http://www.faqs.org/docs/abs/HTML/here-docs.html
<everestt> BluesKaj, is there any stat I can look at that shows the difference while running between cpufreq-set -g performance vs ondemand mode?
<rye> cjohnston: so, you will need to check that tmp is rw when it is used
<rye> cjohnston: I remember I was bitten by this a year ago or so and I don't recall what I was doing at that time though.
<BluesKaj> everestt, afaik ondemand runs at half freq until full freq is required by the load
<rye> cjohnston: but to see what happens... you may want to do set -x in your shell
<cjohnston> rye: I wasn't really doing much of anything.. I had a  couple terminals open, a browser, and tbird
<BluesKaj> everestt, when you have a light load , run cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz , then again with a heavier load to see the diff
<rye> cjohnston: could /tmp partition become readonly (if it is on / then could that be remounted r/o due to some failure) - you can grep for remount in the syslog I guess
<rye> unless /var is also r/o at that time
<everestt> BluesKaj, that is what I was looking for! Will try that right away.
<cjohnston> rye: drwxrwxrwt   1 root root  354 Mar 12 09:18 tmp
<rye> cjohnston: yes, it can be r/w but the fs itself may not be - see mount output
<rye> cjohnston: btw, is it still happening?
<cjohnston> ya.. im stuck right now
<rye> cjohnston: wow. mount should show something like /dev/sda6 on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,errors=remount-ro) for the root volume
<rye> cjohnston: actually, does "touch /tmp/something" work?
<cjohnston> no
<rye> cjohnston: great. mount | grep ' / ' ?
<rye> Also, if you could pastebin the dmesg that would be definitely useful
<cjohnston> /dev/sda1 on / type btrfs (rw,subvol=@)
<rye> oh
<rye> cjohnston: do you have /tmp on a separate partition/device ?
<cjohnston> no
<everestt> BluesKaj, the powersave option doesn't look efficient at all (src: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~cking/power-benchmarking/cpu-governor/results.txt )
<rye> cjohnston: dmesg | grep -i remount ? Is there anything that looks relevant?
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607739/
<cjohnston> dmesg | grep -i remount had no results
<everestt> BluesKaj, thanks for all the help.
<rye> cjohnston: i suppose you can't write to any file now
<BluesKaj> everestt, yeah , not the greatest , but it's the only  app of it's kind that i know of
<cjohnston> rye: none of my editors work
<rye> cjohnston: dmesg | grep -i error ?
 * rye starts to suspect disk fai... wait
<rye> cjohnston: pastebin /proc/mounts ?
<rye> of course /etc/mtab won't have rw, since it is on ro fs. Silly me
<everestt> BluesKaj, i'll make a gui-frontend applet (is that called indicator now??) in my spare time... is there any way to find out what power mode is currently selected?
<BluesKaj> everestt, yes  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rye> cjohnston: or grep ' / ' /proc/mounts
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607755/
<rye> cjohnston: /dev/sda1 / btrfs ro,relatime,ssd,space_cache 0 0
<everestt> BluesKaj, no I mean if I'm running something heavy is there any way to tell what mode (ondemand or performance) I'm currently in at the moment?
<cjohnston> rye: I see what.. what's causing it to go rw tho?
<everestt> BluesKaj, cat /proc/cpuinfo isn't much help in such a situation
<rye> cjohnston: you may want to check for disk errors now in dmesg, you may also have fs corruption that makes the kernel remount the fs
<BluesKaj> odd  everestt , thought that would show the mode
<rye> the ecryptfs message with -30 errno is "read only filesystem" fwiw
<everestt> BluesKaj, hmm... google returns no helpful results on the topic. I'll look into it later. Thanks again.
<cjohnston> rye: what am I looking for specifically in dmesg for disk errors
<rye> cjohnston: anything that has an "error" in it, "sda", for fs errors - "inode"
<everestt> I'm going to use 13.04 as my primary and only os... if it is stable enough (no crashes), it's fine with me.. anyone having critical problems with 13.04?
<cjohnston> all I can do is grep, I can't actually open the file
<rye> cjohnston: you may be able to use less ?
<rye> ah
<rye> dmesg | less ?
<cjohnston> i/o error
<rye> cjohnston: on disk?.. And this is a SSD device?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> dmesg |less bash: /bin/less: Input/output error
<rye> cjohnston: if so, I would suggest copying all the valuable info right away!
<cjohnston> its only a couple weeks old.. everything valuable is already in the cloud
<rye> cjohnston: ok, can you pastebin output of dmesg | grep -C 5  ?
<rye> cjohnston: also, does "stat /bin/less" work or results in an error?
<cjohnston> grep -C 5 isn't valid
<rye> cjohnston: sorry,  dmesg | grep -C 5 -i error
<rye> hm, or better -C 2
<rye> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607803/
<rye> cjohnston: does md5sum /bin/less work ?
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607806/
<cjohnston> md5sum: /bin/less: Input/output error
<rye> cjohnston: your filesystem is corrupted for sure, it's not supposed to be doing this. However, it would be great if you could somehow salvage the complete dmesg output as it may be useful in finding out the reason of the failure
<cjohnston> any suggestions on salvaging it?
<cjohnston> i guss live cd
<rye> cjohnston: scp to some remote machine, write to some flash drive (if it can be mounted)...
<rye> cjohnston: running "nc -l 5555 > dmesg.txt" on one machine (the one that is on the network with the broken one ) and "dmesg | nc $ip_of_the_receiver 5555" on the other one
<rye> cjohnston: as the last resort, having a photo taken of the screen with dmesg output showing these io errors would also work :)
<cjohnston> rye: the only output i can see ive already pasted you
<rye> cjohnston: you can try whether dmesg | more work
<rye> to future self - with virsh you can send magic sysrq for emergency remount with  virsh send-key raring-desktop KEY_LEFTALT KEY_SYSRQ KEY_U
<cjohnston> rye: I took a chance and rebooted.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607833/  is after a reboot.. i dont seem to be able to catch any errors anywhere tho
<rye> cjohnston: try running md5sum /bin/less ?
<cjohnston> it works
<rye> cjohnston: you are definitely lucky
<cjohnston> this is the second time its happened tho
<cjohnston> I'm kinda wondering, yesterday I got an update to virtualbox 4.2... when I first searched the error message, all I was seeing was stuff about virtualbox
<SuperLag> Is there an easy way to see what the changelog is, between Ubuntu kernels? i.e. what's new between 3.8.0-10 and 3.8.0-12
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, sudo update-grub should tell you
<BluesKaj> if you're looking on your machine
<BluesKaj> 3.8.0-11 , is afaik , that's what shows up here
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: I know how to find out what kernel version is running. What I'm trying to find out is what has changed between kernel_1 and kernel_2.
<SuperLag> and I found the link to the changelogs on the ubuntu domain... but the information seems scant, at best
<SuperLag> linux-meta (3.8.0.12.26) raring; urgency=low
<SuperLag> * linux ABI 3.8.0-12
<BluesKaj> well ,  3.8.0-11 is it , I have the lasr 3 kernels
<SuperLag> -- Tim Gardner <tim.gardner@canonical.com>  Thu, 07 Mar 2013 10:08:50 -0700
<SuperLag> that's all it says
<philinux> SuperLag: you can view the change logs via synaptic
<philinux> SuperLag: also in launchpad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/linux/3.8.0-12.21
<SuperLag> philinux: excellent. found it in synaptic.
<SuperLag> Thank you.
<SuperLag> Now... not finding anything that looks like it's related to the KPs I was having on 3.8.0-10 :/
<BluesKaj> BBL
<philinux> Interesting bit of news. http://www.iloveubuntu.net/mark-shuttleworth-discusses-exciting-updated-ubuntu-release-process
<invariant> Is there any channel where I can talk to people who have actual control over Ubuntu?
<invariant> I just want to know why they seem to be incompatible with existing standards just for the heck of it.
<invariant> Is it out of ignorance or because they knowingly want to make things not work?
<om26er> invariant, try ubuntu-devel mailing list
<invariant> In the former case, I can consider to forgive, in the latter, not so much.
<om26er> invariant, i don't you or me know how things will work better
<SuperLag> invariant: invariably, when I read what you have to say... you're making a complaint of some sort. Got anything nice to say, sir? :)
<invariant> SuperLag, I think it's good that the mirrors are pretty much never down.
<invariant> SuperLag, software wise, I cannot think of anything which Ubuntu has done which was an improvement.
<invariant> SuperLag, I like the Ubuntu on phones idea, though.
<SuperLag> invariant: then why not use another distro, if Ubuntu is so bad in your experience?
<invariant> SuperLag, I like the part where typically things are made to work on Ubuntu, because it is popular.
<invariant> SuperLag, I don't use it because it is technologically superior.
<SuperLag> evidently it's not working for you... or you wouldn't be complaining as often as you do
<SuperLag> that's just my $.02
<invariant> SuperLag, there are social reasons (ignorance of the general population) why people still use Ubuntu/Fedora/etc.
<SuperLag> I could be wrong, and I'll take my lumps, if that's the case
<invariant> SuperLag, no, I just know what perfection is.
<invariant> SuperLag, and I know the difference.
<SuperLag> invariant: then go make it
<invariant> SuperLag, sure, Canonical could pay me.
<philinux> invariant: apply for a job with them
<SuperLag> invariant: I doubt they would hire you. You'd have to be a good fit.
<SuperLag> invariant: and arrogance wouldn't make you a good fit, I'm guessing
<BluesKaj> hehe , aint that the truth , SuperLag :)
<invariant> SuperLag, no, I would have to be of sufficiently high intelligence to do my job and of sufficiently low intelligence to listen to what other stupid people have to say.
<SuperLag> invariant: I rest my case.
<invariant> SuperLag, in short, it wouldn't be a good fit, indeed.
<invariant> I could however try Red Hat someday.
<invariant> I generally get along quite well with those people.
<SuperLag> off you go, then
<BluesKaj> then why are you here , invariant ..perfection is it's own reward , have you been rewarded lately?
<invariant> They are competent at least.
<invariant> BluesKaj, curiosity.
<invariant> BluesKaj, and yes, I improved a lot on the vanilla Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> curiosity ?
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: no... invariant likes polluting the channel with his sarcasm and vitriol.
<invariant> Pretty much like everyone else does, I expect, although I do it a bit more extreme.
<philinux> IIRC nothing is perrfect
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, , no kidding had him on ignore for weeks :)
<invariant> I think I had BluesKaj on ignore too for not being able to comprehend questions.
<invariant> philinux, how is that related to what I said?
<BluesKaj> invariant , then go somewhere where ppl will answer your questions
<invariant> Also, technically, things like a package management system could easily be brought in a state of near perfection
<invariant> Apparently, Ubuntu is too scared to do all the work to do so.
<invariant> Instead, they make App Stores.
<invariant> (which is a crappy Python application, btw)
<SuperLag> Time to break out the /ignore. Sheesh.
<invariant> Don't ask if you don't want to hear the answer.
<om26er> This channel is for discussions about development release of Ubuntu. Offtopic conversations are destined for #ubuntu-offtopic
<SuperLag> invariant: no, I'd expect you have something positive to contribute to the conversation, rather than just incessant whining / bitching about what you don't like. Don't like it? Bail. Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.
<SuperLag> My apologies to the "powers that be". I'm done.
<invariant> SuperLag, that would have been your mistake then.
<invariant> SuperLag, you asked "then why not use another distro, if Ubuntu is so bad in your experience?"
<BluesKaj> invariant, join a debating society , maybe you'll get more satisfaction out of life there ...boo hoo  already
<invariant> BluesKaj, I don't quite understand how you don't comprehend the structure of the conversation.
<invariant> BluesKaj, if you wouldn't have said anything, I wouldn't have said anything for at least a few weeks.
<BluesKaj> frankly , I don't care ...goodbye
<Tribaal> well I guess the username is fitting :)
<vivid> !offtopic | invariant
<ubottu> invariant: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<BluesKaj> best to just use the ignore option
<philinux> BluesKaj: what u make of this. http://www.iloveubuntu.net/mark-shuttleworth-discusses-exciting-updated-ubuntu-release-process
<bjsnider> wow, nice job by atheros open-sourcing their firmware
<Tribaal> bjsnider: oh? great news!
<bjsnider> on a couple of usb chips http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMyNTY
<BluesKaj> philinux, if it's a rolling release between LTSs then I think it could work well. As far kubuntu is concerned , have no clue if they'll follow suit
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: philinux: why wouldn't the variants (Xubuntu, Kubuntu, *buntu) follow suit?
<philinux> SuperLag: no idea at the moment. It's early days in the discussion
<yofel> SuperLag: because they have a shorter release sycle than 2 years which also depends on upstream (KDE releases every 6 months). So being forced to only properly release every 2 years doesn't really work.
<yofel> though everyone's looking for ways to do that based of the LTS or some other way
<yofel> geh, the recent chromium-browser update now pulls in half of unity/gnome
<vivid> o.O
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/694406 the fault of unity-chromium-extension it seems
<SuperLag> ugh.
<SuperLag> Unity. UGH.
<test_> hi there, using raring and have now a problem.... I unexpectedly ended up at lightdm login in screen, despite having auto-login set...... whenever I login now, I do end up back at lightdm login. I already tried to dpkg-reconfigure lightdm and still the same.... then I replaced lightdm with kdm and same behaviour there
<yofel> test_: er, if that's kubuntu please install kde-workspace-randr
<yofel> that should get it working again
<test_> yofel: I <3 you :)
<test_> next thing I'd have tried was to use dpkg --set-selection < package.lst
<test_> doing a nightly dpkg --get-selections > package.lst
<yofel> except that this is a new package
<yofel> it's the screen management split out as that's being replaced by kscreen
<yofel> something just went wrong
<test_> yofel: I have no idea what you just said about kscreen but it works
<yofel> ^^
<test_> hmmm, can't set monitor settings.... it clones instead of using --right-of and resolution is offset and display management from systemsettings doesn't work
<test_> guess I'll have to use xrandr then
<test_> already done :)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608432
<yofel> :)
<test_> that means now I have time for food :)
<test_> bye bye and thx
<KatnissEverdeen> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<KatnissEverdeen> !staff
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<bjsnider> that person just called someone in to ban them
<bjsnider> doesn't make sense
<IdleOne> some trolls like to get attention by being annoying
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> just delete everything except the words trolls in my last sentence
<IdleOne> word*
<s9iper1> my touchpad stop working a moments ago it was working  fine any help ?
<rye> Anybody got e1000 card?
<bjsnider> IdleOne, why does a person have the time for that sort of thing?
<IdleOne> bjsnider: you chose to put your free time and energy towards free software. some people chose to put it towards being a jerk.
<IdleOne> Why is the jerk a jerk is, I think, impossible to answer.
<bjsnider> perhaps fat tony should kneecap them
<IdleOne> that wouldn't be very ubuntu like now would it :)
<MoPac> Hello all -- I have recently upgraded my Raring boot files from a live USB (as well as the grub MBR).  Following this, grub no longer understands that it needs to enter cryptsetup and open my LuKS volume to find my boot partition (which is an LV inside the LUKS container). I have backups of old boot files but cannot find where the step is that's missing.
<MoPac> (Have also asked on regular #ubuntu as may not have anything to do with distro version)
<mattviator> anyone here that can help me get my broadcom4312 up and running
<mattviator> it conked out after upgrade from lts to raring
<Bauer2> I started getting error Destination Host Unreachable today over my wifi, rebooting did not help...  I am out of ideas...  Any help pls?
<mattviator> ya my wifi is borked as well
<mattviator> happened right after upgrade
<MoPac> Driver issue maybe?
<mattviator> not sure tried removing everything and doing it from scratch
<mattviator> but no go
<mattviator> broadcom 4312 proprietary driver
<mattviator> then of course went to goolge there about a million suggestions i tried a few of them as well none worked
<MoPac> In your network settings, does it show a hardware address for your adapter?
<mattviator> ya i see the mac address
<MoPac> hm, so it knows where the wifi card is and can interact with it sufficiently to know the MAC...
<mattviator> frkill shows no hard or soft block
<mattviator>  brcmwl-0: Wireless LAN
<mattviator> 	Soft blocked: no
<mattviator> 	Hard blocked: no
<mattviator>   
<mattviator> wird thing is have no clue what   acer-wireless: Wireless LAN is
<mattviator> theres only one adapter for wifi
<larst> hi all
<mattviator> iwconfig actually shows eth2 but doesnt have its hardware address/mac
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-13
<snadge> what do yas reckon.. update my perfectly functioning 12.10 work pc.. to 13.04?
<snadge> already done it to my home pc.. and my netbook
<snadge> netbook actually seems quicker.. thats something you dont expect from a newer release
<snadge> perhaps the work put into a reduced memory footprint has really paid off
<snadge> and people say ubuntu contributes nothing.. pfft :P
<deadtrigger> salesmen say: ubuntu is a company...
<Atlantic777> company as... a friend?
<deadtrigger> the first company sold weeds and drugs...
<snadge> ubuntu is a charity isnt it? .. canonical is an isle of man based company as well
<snadge> im curious why isle of man was picked.. over say, jersey or gournsey
<agrester> Got a quick question, how do I install 13.04 daily build, I'm running 12.04 but want to upgrade...
<Gumby> hi all.  I'm trying to find out of there are any options for allowing notification icons to the taskbar in 13.04 since the whitelist is now gone.  anyone know if this is possible?
<robru> agrester, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<agrester> and that'll bring it to 13.04 the daily image?
<agrester> If anything goes wrong how do I go back to 12.04?
<robru> agrester, to downgrade I think you'd have to reinstall from install media
<robru> agrester, also, you might want to leave off the '-d' at first which will just upgrade you to quantal, and then from quantal do it again with '-d' to get to raring. I'm not sure if you can go directly from precise to raring
<robru> although that's twice as much work, so it's up to you to decide ;-)
<agrester> robru: directly to raring would be best
<agrester> I've heard about the Compiz improvements
<robru> agrester, raring has been pretty good to me. I've been using it since November. There have been some hiccups but nothing nearly so bad as I've seen with unstable distro series in the past (of any distro(
<robru> )
<agrester> Going to install it tomorrow
<agrester> thanks for the help
<murthy> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<elky> It took me a good half hour just now to figure out why the new update manager icon is an A...
<elky> It's not an A. It's an tail-less up arrow... with the progress bar across its middle.
<vooze> Anyone tried to install cinnamon? (no PPA in raring) after i install it and log out, etc. its just a "blank desktop" no icons no bar etc.
<Boarmilk> i got problems
 * johnjohn101 wondering how much work it's going to take to port unity to unity next
<om26er> johnjohn101, lots
<om26er> and then some
<drc> DL'd the 32 and 64 bit Xubuntu 13.04 daily iso's from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20130311.1/ . Boot from USB stick.  According to both Task Manager and htop the 32 and 64 bit show ~65% CPU usage, the offending agent appears to be wpa_supplicant.  My wireless is hard switched off (and xubuntu 12.04/10 and earlier versions of 13.04 daily show no such usage).   Is this a known issue?
<Dreaman> os[Linux 3.8.0-12-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "raring" 13.04] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.70GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 89.0% free] disk[Total: 926.3GB, 45.8% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<Dreaman> http://picbg.net/img.php?file=36dcedc761291fe8.png
<Dreaman> my ubuntu 13.04
<dupondje> somebody else installed some updates today ? :P
<MoPac> So the strangest thing happened yesterday.  After a kernel upgrade, my x session, compiz and window management were all screwed up.  But what DID suddenly work was brightness control for my Vaio display, which had never worked before. Now that Ubuntu is back to normal and nvidia is taking care of everything else, brightness control is dead again.  Any ideas how I can get it back?
<mandoguit> MoPac:   not sure if the following is applicable to your situation but it fixed ubuntu based distro new install for a participant the other day.      For a dim screen (and keyboards don't fix the problem)  add the following to /etc/default/grub on the line with "quiet splash" and change "quiet splash" to "quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor" then save the file and do sudo update-grub and then reboot
<MoPac> I'll give that a shot
<MoPac> (though my screen is always at full brightness)
<MoPac> no dice, unfortunately
<mandoguit> MoPac:  :(
<MoPac> Anybody have Desktop Wall edge flipping functional in Raring?  Mine will flip once after boot and then die.
<Kajover> evening. i am currently using the 13.04 daily (from today). just to double check... libre office is not opening? normal behaviour?
<bjsnider_> yeah, it's normal for libreoffice to not open. it's a new feature
<alankila> for what it's worth it appears to start here
<sebsebseb> hi
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-14
<MoPac> Both suspend and hibernate are broken for me in Raring - Vaio F series.  Hibernate (most important for me) apparently triggers a kernel panic: the screen is black and two of my lock indicator lights blink in their characteristic panic pattern.  With suspend, the PC enters suspend power mode but resumes to normal boot with no saved session.  Any ideas?
<mint_> hello
<mint_> Just ran some updates, and now I can't boot. I get an error something along the lines of   alert /dev/disk/by-uuid  XXXX     help? Running from live USB at the moment
<MoPac> mint_: Is your boot partition encrypted?
<mint_> negative
<MoPac> did you see any errors on your updates?
<MoPac> Also, did the updates involve ubuntu-base / the kernel?
<mint_> no, everything went fine and just said it needed to reboot in order to finish the updates
<mint_> Not sure about the kernel right off hand, but i get the same results even if I try a previous kernel and/or recovery mode
<mint_> Now that you mention it, i think Ubuntu base was in there, but not sure what was under that tree heading
<MoPac> I don't have any ideas, then -- I've had lots of bad problems with upgrades in raring, but they all seemed to go back to kernel, grub, and encryption issues
<mint_> comparing my fstab now with the blkid report
<mint_> everything is spot on.. So at this point, am I screwed and need to reinstall?
<mint_> thanks for the quick responses, by the way :)
<MoPac> well, it is also possible to reubuild the kernel and grub from within live usb
<MoPac> in case that's the issue
<MoPac> It did get me into a mess because I didn't take my luks encryption step into account, but you don't have that issue
<mint_> i still have old kernels installed, so I'm leaning towards grub.
<mint_> How do I go about reinstalling Grub?
<mint_> worth a shot, anyway
<MoPac> The second answer here is specific to kernel rebuilds from live USB, but you can probably use it more genericaly when it comes to telling your live USB session to run boot update things on your real filesystem
<MoPac> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<mint_> just tried reinstalling grub, no errors reported. Gonna reboot and see what happens. Thanks
<nonuby> will there be a clean path to upgrade from 13.04b1 to 13.04rtm? (is that how it was with 12.04 etc..) or is it pave/format time at these junctions?
<MoPac> How do I change the order of sources for a package?  I can use apt-cache policy packagename to see the multiple sources, but I don't know how to edit their priority.  There is no etc/apt/preferences file, which many searches tend to point to
<murthy> hello everyone
<tux_> beta 1 due out today ?
<Cv_> hello evry body
<Cv_> im gave problem in ubuntu 13.04 oem mode install
<Cv_> after run oem-config-prepare
<Cv_> in first boot the image appear black screen
<Cv_> please help me
<Cv_> Hello
<Cv_> I need help
<Cv_> in issue with ubuntu 13.04
<bazhang> what issue
<Cv_> i´m use oem install
<Cv_> customize background and login screen background with other images
<Cv_> every updates and another drivers install like nvidia
<Cv_> and ohter progrmas
<Cv_> when i run the prep to end user configuration
<Cv_> in first boot the screen appear black
<Cv_> i see in /var/log/oemfirstboot.conf
<bazhang> Cv_, on a single line, thats very hard to read
<Cv_> i see in /var/log/configfirstboot.conf
<Cv_> ubiquity 2.13.0.15 (oem) only this text
<Cv_> my english is very bad sorry
<bazhang> Cv_, dont hit the enter key so often
<Cv_> issue: after run oem-config-prepare
<Cv_> i shutdown the system
<Cv_> in first boot
<bazhang> !enter | Cv_
<ubottu> Cv_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Cv_> ok
<Cv_> when i run the prep to end user configuration, in first boot the screen appear black nothing else
<Kajover> hi. does libreoffice work on the current daily build?
<alankila> It worked for me, though I didn't try to actually use it really. Started = works :-p
<Kajover> interesting.. when i click on writer.. it lights up two or three times and thats it.. nothing opens.. clean reinstall, two times 13.04 daily from yesterday
<alankila> started in about 2 seconds when I tried it.
<alankila> try starting it from terminal, take note of the output
<alankila> maybe it says something useful. Alternatively, try to scan .xsession-errors, though it's a garbage dump of crap
<Kajover> thats an idea,.. ill try it at home. but i dont understand why it shouldnt work.. from a clean reinstall ;)
<alankila> it's called lowriter nowadays. I guess they resolved the oowriter name now
<Kajover> alinkala, didnt quite understand what you meant
<Kajover> ah got it ;)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<roasted> ping murthy
<murthy> roasted: hi
<roasted> may I ask why this would be +1 related? :P
<murthy> roasted: beacuse it cannot be discussed in #kubuntu and its not related to it
<murthy> roasted: its a prerelease stuff
<murthy> so ubuntu+1 is the right place for it
 * genii-around makes a fresh pot of coffee
<murthy> roasted: are you new to linux?
<roasted> murthy: It's a PPA for a 12.10 machine...
<murthy> roasted: you can check if the files are installed in the right folders form muon
<roasted> murthy: not at all...
<roasted> murthy: but I understood +1 being for non-released versions of Ubuntu. This is for a 12.10 machine. I'm not understanding why +1 was necessary to converse further.
<murthy> roasted: is the application available in official 12.10 ppas?
<roasted> Do you mean in the official 12.10 repos?
<BluesKaj> I'm testing 13.04 , so I just leave the 12.10 stuff to others ...one mucked up OS is enough , don't need 2
<murthy> heh
<murthy> BluesKaj: can you clarify a doubt?
<BluesKaj> well, we can all try murthy
<murthy> BluesKaj: can the stuff about homerun laterst version in a ppa be discussed in #kubuntu ?
<yofel> murthy: yes
<yofel> and unless it's 13.04 certainly not here
<zniavre_> hello , what is the best way to upgrade 12.10 to 13.04 please , i do not find the overview page as before ?
<BluesKaj> murthy, if it's about 12.10 , but technically not, if it's 13.04
<yofel> zniavre_: 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'
<murthy> roasted: whats your kubuntu version?
<BluesKaj> murthy, let's notworry about it , it's not that important
<roasted> murthy: 12.10, with KDE 4.10 via PPA
<murthy> BluesKaj: yes it is, i got allged complaints
<zniavre_> yofel,  thank you , there is a web page for overviewing new things and comme worries ?
<zniavre_> comon *
<philinux> zniavre_: you might like this http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=427
<zniavre_> philinux,  thank you
<BluesKaj> well, talking about kubuntu issues , whether they're 12.10, 1304 or any other Kubuntu OS in kubuntu-offtopic is wrong anyway , we're not supposed to discuss support probs there anyway
<roasted> The splitting hairs things of what's allowed in what channel is so obnoxious sometimes.
<roasted> Sorry, candid, but truthful opinion there.
<roasted> farewell friends
<BluesKaj> well, I don't mean to lecture , just stating what I've been warned about by some  ppl , myself
<murthy> BluesKaj: its about the #kubuntu-offtopic stuuf today, but the ops complained that i was using the wrong channels for a long time
<murthy> brb going to restart
<philinux> zniavre_: just found this http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-beta-1-preview-7000012602/
<BluesKaj> yes murthy,  offtopic means exactly that , if you want to talk about your cat , that's fine , just discuss kubuntu issues in the proper support channels ...very simple
<BluesKaj> I'm guilty of it as well tho , and have been reminded now and then , butthere's no point complaining when you're in the wrong
<philinux> BluesKaj: correct - thats the whole point of the topic coming up when u join a channel
<BluesKaj> even this discussion is technically offtopic :)
<philinux> lol indeed
<rye> Hi, anybody got an Aspire One netbook with ath5k card somewhere?
<MoPac> Hi asll.  I'm trying to diagnose pm problems (particularly hibernate) on my Raring-running Vaio F series laptop.  Can't resume from suspend (kciks down to boot).  Can't hibernate in the first place (experiences apparent kernel panic, locks up with black screen and blinking lock lights)
<MoPac> Any help appreciated
<MoPac> I'm running 3.8.0-12 (extra)
<philinux> MoPac: run ubuntu-bug linux to report the bug
<MoPac> It's auto-reported a couple of times already on resume, and I've added detail
<MoPac> But I'm wondering if there might be a workaround out ther e-- I had some similar problems with Quantal that I was able to fix myself
<geomyidae_> CAn someone pleaes help me figure out why I can't login to cups?
<geomyidae_> This is infuriating. I'm in the lpadmin group, it worked fine on my old 12.10 server.
<geomyidae_> I haven't modified anything
<geomyidae_> .
<tux_> is beta 1 out today?
<Kajover> hey.. i cannot open libreoffice (writer) from the sidebar but from terminal instead.
<Kajover> terminal output: javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment! Warning: failed to read path from javaldx
<Kajover> ah yes.. is there a way to fix that?
<alankila> Getting some nice text rendering out of my ubuntu: https://bel.fi/alankila/lcd/lwn.png
<alankila> hacked pixman yesterday and today to employ a technique called alpha correction. It's now good enough that all cairo-based applications can use it, though it throws gpu acceleration away I guess.
<alankila> it's also completely unacceptable and unmergeable for any practical purpose and in fact inferior to solving the problem properly. But in am imperfect world you take what you can get, and this hack has some benefits.
<alankila> the real solution, unfortunately, requires applications to be written from ground up unless I can convince some minds that this method will never fly.
<geomyidae_> I really like how Ubuntu renders things now.
<geomyidae_> I can't stand mac or windows font rendering.
<alankila> one likes what one sees, I suppose. I use somewhat more objective arguments such as the fact that linux font rendering pipeline has no gamma correction, and this causes alpablending to not really work correctly.
<alankila> and that causes a lot of kludges all over the stack, the worst example is known as the infinality patchset which goes to individual glyph level trying to fix them up with some algorithms that I did not bother to study
<alankila> the difference is visible in this sample rendering I made last year: https://bel.fi/alankila/pixman/fontscol.png
<alankila> the above is the gamma-aware renderer, the bottom is the default renderer. As can be observed, hopefully, ignoring gamma generates a dark halo around every glyph and this is an artifact. It can make text very difficult to read.
<alankila> You can see here a prime example of very difficult to read text in an artificial example: https://bel.fi/alankila/lcd/sample.png and again, the example is artificial but shows what it means for text legibility.
<alankila> in addition to causing these issues, the ignored gamma causes LCD text to have color fringing or tint, and causes curves in glyphs to appear dirty or smudgy, because they are much darker than they should be.
<geomyidae_> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<airlynx> Need help, installing 13.04 and it's stuck at "Removing conflicting operating system files" and hasn't moved for over an hour
<murthy> kubuntu13.04 beta1 is available
<murthy> enjoy testing
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I'd like to play with 13.04 on my notebook. But I'd like to either keep my current encrypted lvm setup or set that up again on the new system. is there an installer I can use for either of those solutions?
<murthy> good night everyone
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-15
<nonuby> on 13.04 will there be an seamless upgrade path from b1 to b2 and then to final release? or will it be a pave/format job?
<centrelink> hi
<centrelink> any unity devs around, I have a quick question
<zniavre> good morning
<cwillu_at_work> is there a changelog for 13.04 sitting somewhere?
<cwillu_at_work> the announce email linked to http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/, but that's still talking about quantal
<elmargol> Hi I'm wondering if there is a decent nautilus alternative for 13.04 since the version in raring is only a demo version of nautilus used to be
<bekks> demo version?
<bekks> elmargol: And you are on 13.04, so you might better ask in #ubuntu+1
<smartboyhw> bekks, this is #ubuntu+1 LOL
<bekks> :D
<elmargol> lets see if nemo works...
 * bekks grabs some more coffee
<murthy> hello everyone
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> BT icon is not displayed that is known or i got wrong settings ?
<52AAAPUHU> zniavre: BT means Bluetooth right ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<alankila> https://bel.fi/alankila/lcd/epiphany-vs-firefox2.png
<alankila> linux (default) font rendering on right, notice artifacts in the section labeled Browser, corrected rendering on left (perfect).
<alankila> or well, it depends on what one calls perfect. I think people likely find the rendering too light and I just found out that Skia does this same technique -- I developed it independently, and they also appear to have a hack to make black-on-white text appear heavier
<alankila> but now I feel really stupid. I mean, I did spend one afternoon going through the formulas and developing this technique, and appear to have arrived at exactly same end result minus that hack to make black text heavier
<alankila> but I didn't know that Skia did this.
<rye> alankila: what screen resolution and display size do you have?
<alankila> 1440x900 I think. It's Apple LCD screen for Macbook Air
<rye> alankila: so it is 11", right?
<alankila> a 13" device
<alankila> iirc dpi worked out to something like 126
<rye> alankila: what i am puzzled in your pictures is that the horizontal lines are visibly blurred across adjacent pixel rows, same thing I noticed in the OS X  rendering
<rye> alankila: is it an expected effect?
<alankila> I disable all hinting in my fontconfig
<alankila> so yes, it works as requested.
<alankila> and yes, it is very similar to OS X's approach.
<alankila> one is not supposed to really look at the individual pixels and demand them to be correct, but rather just appreciate that the average light emitted from each pixel is correct. Still, if desired, it would be possible to turn on vertical grid snapping, aka 'slight' hinting.
<alankila> this would be similar to AppleFontSmoothing setting 1
<alankila> I personally believe that pixel grid should be ignored for rendering, and DPI should be raised sufficiently that the mild blurriness would not be noticeable.
<rye> alankila: right, re: not look at the individual pixels. In case of 1336x768 14" screen it makes these dark|light pixels extremely visible. On the other hand, it is a low-res display according to the latest screens
<alankila> because, really, the fully hinted text looks very ugly and causes kerning problems because apparently the font metrics aren't usually adjusted correctly for the results of hinting. Neither is the bytecode hinting the right thing to do because it doesn't work with microsoft fonts because microsoft rasterizer is so different from freetype's.
<alankila> and the freetype's autohinter has no idea how to preserve glyph symmetry so the results are artifacting.
<alankila> it's not the resolution but the DPI that is the problem
 * rye switched to full hinting setting, ugh
<rye> alankila: right, but should I have higher resolution at the same screen size I might have looked at it the different way
<rye> alankila: how does the rendering with gamma correction and added weight for black on white look if hinting is set to slight?
<alankila> well the horizontal line blurriness is gone, but otherwise it's more or less the same.
<alankila> because these lines will generally become adjusted to coincide with the pixel grid
 * rye actually reads the page
<rye> alankila: wow
<alankila> hm, like what you read?
<rye> alankila: i do, now I understand what it is about
<alankila> I guess my communication skills are effective enough to describe the problem at sufficient detail
<alankila> let me say that this is an uphill battle.
<alankila> it's a pity that alpha correction as I have implemented it -- despite I can see it in practically all applications on my desktop right now -- is basically unshippable in its current form.
<alankila> additionally the guys at cairo have a plan for implementing it that is somewhat disruptive.
<alankila> because they want to add SRGB surface into cairo, and then ask applications to construct SRGB surfaces and then some bunch of magic happens which makes it all work.
<alankila> but there's details -- once you mix multiple colorspaces in, you need to be careful about interpreting say image data read from files correctly in sRGB sense. Because these things are also in sRGB space.
<alankila> still, stuff like that can be fixed and if you get it wrong it's pretty noticeable because the images will probably appear either too dark or completely washed out, so it's hard to not notice.
<alankila> also if you read a color from a file, that color is probably 24-bit sRGB color triplet, or 32-bit ARGB value with RGB in sRGB and A linear.
<alankila> details, details.
<rye> I can't help thinking that this is somehow related to cairo drawing on a transparent background causing artifacts... such as infamous https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/723167 but I may be completely off the track
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 723167 in unity (Ubuntu) "Fuzzy fonts caused by Cairo antialiasing artifacts with Radiance theme." [Medium,Triaged]
<alankila> it's probably result of component-alpha masking
<alankila> if you end up with a texture, you lose the component-alpha behavior because 3 alphas must be joined into 1.
<alankila> and then you need to make a theory about what values must be picked for the color components that were actually transparent in component-alpha mode.
<alankila> oh that's not it.
<rye> alankila: aha, this explains why drawing on existing background worked... thank you!
<alankila> I have no idea what the person is talking about. Or it might be it. I don't know, sorry.
<rye> alankila: your explanation fits perfectly
<alankila> but yeah anyway component-alpha is required for correct LCD rendering.
<alankila> it's a stupid name but I guess it's derived from the notion that the alpha channel -- or mask, as it's often called -- is itself ARGB texture, and when in CA mode the A component is ignored.
<alankila> so the alpha comes from the color components, hence component-alpha.
<alankila> we'd really benefit from AAARGB textures, I guess. :-/
<alankila> and to add to this, there are the physical modeling loonies who think they should be allowed to model the 400-800 nm light intensity spectrum in their textures, because this allows perfect modeling of transmission through multicolored glass and so on
<BluesKaj> yup. lots of visible UV in that spectrum , not good for you depending on the intensity of course
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSDKDays Day 2 kicked off half an hour ago - hope to see you all there!
<fak3r> booting yesterday's daily-live iso amd64-mac on my MBP booted to a grub> command only
<Sonikk> so, is the 13.04 stable enough for daily use? and is it a nightmare to install Catalyst 13.1 to it?
<fak3r> what is the diff between amd64 and the amd64-mac builds? drivers for Macs spec or ?
<Sonikk> fak3r: sounds like that
<fak3r> Sonikk: so should I try a amd64 bulid on the MBP instead, or can I boot from the grub> command on the amd64-mac?
<Sonikk> fak3r: im sorry i can not help you. im very new with ubuntu
<fak3r> Sonikk: np
<fak3r> Sonikk: I'm planning on using 13.04 as my desk, with release a few weeks ago, I'm sure it'll be fine. Unsure about Catalyst.
<fak3r> Sonikk: s/few weeks ago/few weeks TO GO/
<Sonikk> fak3r: yeah i think also it should be stable. but the catalyst-thing is a big question mark :)
<Sonikk> i think i will wait until 13.04 is ready
<djjeff|bt5> if I do nvidia-xconfig
<djjeff|bt5> /usr/bin/X will seg fault
<djjeff|bt5> if I do nvidia-xconfig --no-allow-glx-with-composite
<djjeff|bt5> /usr/bin/X will start
<djjeff|bt5> BUT all my OpenGL applications WONT WORK!!!!!
<djjeff|bt5> im sorry but for NVIDIA users 13.04 is FAR from ready
<bazhang> djjeff|bt5, its not final, you should plan on there being issues
<djjeff|bt5> so I need to wait for final before I can use OpenGL based apps ?
<BluesKaj> djjeff|bt5, I beg to differ , dump that xorg.conf file and try again , my level entry nvidia card works fine on OpenGL , DR and 3D
<djjeff|bt5> I have done rm -rfv /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<djjeff|bt5> several times
<djjeff|bt5> I have tried nvidia 304,310,316
<djjeff|bt5> all seg fault when starting X
<BluesKaj> djjeff|bt5, look for nvidia.xconf
<djjeff|bt5> even glxinfo seg faults
<BluesKaj> what about nouveau ?
<djjeff|bt5> I keep seeing this crap http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=y4rL8Z9h
<djjeff|bt5> I have a gdb and backtrace from glxinfo http://pastie.org/pastes/6512486/text
<djjeff|bt5> 0x00007ffff7ddb68a in _dl_start_user () from /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
<djjeff|bt5> looks fishy
<djjeff|bt5> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 Feb  8 23:25 ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 -> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-2.17.so
<djjeff|bt5> glxinfo does not seg fault on my laptop running 10.10
<djjeff|bt5> but does on my desktop running Xubuntu 13.04
<djjeff|bt5> how do I set mesa as the OpenGL in xorg.conf
<djjeff|bt5> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1
<BluesKaj> djjeff|bt5, xorg.conf isn't required on most setups and the default nouveau driver usually works fine on most apps
<BluesKaj> including OpenGL requirements
<djjeff|bt5> this is really pissing me off now......
<djjeff|bt5> I uninstall nvidia completely from my system
<djjeff|bt5> using apt-get purge nvidia-*
<djjeff|bt5> rm -rfv /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<djjeff|bt5> rebooted
<djjeff|bt5> X wont start
<djjeff|bt5> because I have no xorg.conf
<djjeff|bt5> lucky me I can ssh from my laptop
<djjeff|bt5> cause all my desktop has is a black screen with a blinky cursor
<djjeff|bt5> oooooooooooooo pretty cursor
<bazhang> djjeff|bt5, lay off the enter key
 * djjeff|bt5 pets the cursor with his hand
<djjeff|bt5> ohhhhhhh facepalm I blacklisted nouveau
<BluesKaj> then look in /etc/modprobe,d/blacklist .conf , comment out the blacklist and install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<BluesKaj> if it needs to be
<djjeff|bt5> I dont think the driver is the issue
<djjeff|bt5> cause i've tried several drivers
<djjeff|bt5> 304,310,313
<djjeff|bt5> it was working 2 days ago
<djjeff|bt5> something updated
<djjeff|bt5> and since then Xorg seg faults
<bjsnider> djjeff|bt5, the nvidia packages blacklist nouveau for you
<bjsnider> and then remove the blacklist if they're removed
<djjeff|bt5> time to fall asleep waiting for
<djjeff|bt5> linux-headers-3.8.0-13_3.8.0-13.22_all.deb
<bazhang> djjeff|bt5, are you asking about 13.04 in #ubuntu ?
<djjeff|bt5> meh
<bazhang> ?
<MoPac> Hello all.  I would very much appreciate some help with diagnosing a hibernation problem I'm having in Raring.  System does black on hibernate command, does not appear to write much of anything to disk, and then enters what looks like a kernel panic mode, with two lock lights blinking in sync as they do during a panic.  Not sure where to start in terms of pinning down the issue.
<test> yofel: online?
<yofel> test: yes, but half asleep?
<test> yofel: I had to reinstall kubuntu raring and KDE / xserver keeps crashing again after login
<test> well, it loads the desktpp fine... I can see pics and stuff but then crashes.... kde-workspace-randr is installed
<yofel> hm, ~/.xsession-errors might tell something
<yofel> but I'm off to bed and can't help right now, sorry
<test> ok
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-16
<djjeff|bt5> I finally got the nouveau drivers to work
<djjeff|bt5> and now my grub is in 1080p!!!!!!!!!!
<djjeff|bt5> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
<djjeff|bt5> shucks to not getting 3D with this driver
<bjsnider> not sure why you need to see a grub screen
<bjsnider> djjeff|bt5, for opengl support install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<captine> so...  tried making bootable thumb drive with 13.04 daily build... didnt boot.  then burnt to DVD... still didnt burn.  this is my first time trying a development release.  is there a trick i am missing?
<bjsnider> captine, not enough info. dmesg log and so forth would be necessary
<captine> bjsnider, thanks.  i am on 12.04.  burnt the daily build iso to dvd as unetbootin didnt make a bootable thumb drive... neither thumb or dvd boots
<captine> just wondering if there is a trick to installing 13.04
<bjsnider> yeah but what happens instead of booting
<captine> it just hangs then goes into 12.04 again
<bjsnider> ok
<captine> am assuming there isnt a trick to doing this?  just burn the ISO to DVD or use unetbootin to make a thumb drive...
<captine> got the image from the daily builds location on ubuntu
<bjsnider> captine, theoretically there's no trick, but not all of the daily spins work every day
<captine> thanks.   am downloading a newer one to try
<bjsnider> no guarantee a newer spin will work
<djjeff|bt5> looks like my linux-headers are ready
<captine> bjsnider, i hear you.  still going to try
<djjeff|bt5> linux-headers-3.8.0-13_3.8.0-13.22_all.deb
<djjeff|bt5> hehe
<captine> just cannot find a nice guide on creating the bootable thumb drive from ubuntu
<djjeff|bt5> now I can try them nvidia drivers on this new kernel
<captine> last attempt now
<bcbc2> on the current daily-live, /casper/vmlinuz is missing. Only /casper/vmlinuz.efi exists. Could this be causing the boot problems?
<bcbc2> that's raring-desktop-amd64.iso
<test> Hi there, I have problem with Kubuntu Raring login.... just right after entering user password, XServer starts to crash:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617998
<test> Hi there, I updated from Quantal to Raring and I can't log into KDE anmyore. It just crashes xserver
<lunitik> test: Lots of people seem to be having issues with Kubuntu and Raring, I wish Ubuntu proper was as fun
<lunitik> All this integration testing is making the devel branch very boring  :(
<lunitik> Would guess the Kubuntu guys have no idea how to do integration tests  :/
<test> lunitik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618592/
<test> maybe that helps
<lunitik> That and the Canonical devs prolly don't really care whether KDE breaks
<lunitik> test: Not really, #kubuntu-devel might be able to make sense of it.
<test> yofel_: back again?
<lunitik> test: Most people idle on IRC all day every day or never use the protocol
<test> no even install of precise fails
<lunitik> test: That is why there are 1700+ people in #ubuntu but only like 20 people active even when it seems busy.
<test> lunitik:  :(
<test> and the kubuntu installer just sucks.... it's a pity therer's no alternative installer anymore so I have to do two release upgrades upon reinstallation
<test> the kubuntu installer can't do manual harddisk setup with encryption....
<lunitik> test: Honestly, while we have to put up with GTK for a while longer, I think Ubuntu will make better use of Qt than KDE does, KDE is entirely too monolithic
<lunitik> test: I don't think the KDE vs Gnome arguments are valid anymore, Unity is exactly an attempt to put this to the side.
<test> lunitik: I don't like Unity
<lunitik> test: Any particular reason? I keep trying to like other things, but I just find myself configuring them to be like Unity, so I stopped trying
<test> and I use a lot of kde apps
<lunitik> test: Most KDE apps have GTK equivs that are at least as good... it is hard to install KDE apps outside KDE though because you end up with half the desktop for the tinyest app... it is a mess
<test> lunitik: I started with Ubuntu... changed to Xubuntu and now I use Kubuntu
<test> kde is one nice solution
<lunitik> test: KDE is nice, but only if you use KDE itself... I wish it was more modular so their stuff benefited everyone
<test> or everyone could just use kde :)
<lunitik> test: Most GTK apps depend as little as possible, shows far better design
<test> not necessarily
<lunitik> test: Will never happen though because there is no rhyme or reason to KDE, no direction
<test> whatever
<lunitik> They kind of just look to gnome and other stuff to find more stuff to implement
<test> does ubuntu still have an alternate installer?
<lunitik> Actually, I don't think it does, I don't see it on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<test> and looking for other DEs for stuff to implement is bad because ....?
<lunitik> Of course, the more stuff KDE implement, the harder the codebase is to actually maintain...
<test> the desktop installers just can't handle encrytpion... either you use guided with lvm and then it just sets up partitions randomly..... or you use no encryption at all
<lunitik> ha, I love when I answer things by accident
<test> manual - like in the alternate install - just doesn't work with encrytpion on the desktop installer
<lunitik> test: The alternate installer is the GUI installer in TUI
<lunitik> test: The Ubuntu installer is basically a GTK frontend to debian-installer
<test> no, the alternate installer is debian-like
<test> setup a vm
<test> select for partitioning manual
<test> and try to setup encrypted partitions
<test> you'll fail
<lunitik> test: I have succeeded on bare metal
<test> ???
<test> the desktop installer fails at that
<lunitik> test: Neat, apt-cache show ubiquity | grep debian ... they're just throwing a GTK frontend at debian-installer, implementing whatever debian-installer has... the alternate cd's are exactly debian-installer proper
<lunitik> There is often a feature in the debian-installer which isn't there in ubiquity
<test> but that frontend doesn't do what the debian-installer does
<test> test it yourself
<test> set up a vm
<test> make a 500MB /boot partition
<test> and the rest should be encrypted root
<lunitik> test: In raring it does, I haven't been around Ubuntu for a while
<test> no, it doesn't do it
<test> when you select manual partitioning
<test> and then set a partition to encrypted
<test> it freaks out
<lunitik> test: I did it like 3 installs ago of raring
<test> lunitik: I just tried an hour ago
<test> did you select manual partitioning?
<lunitik> test: yes, but I did LVM... manual is the only way to actually name the volumes
<test> lunitik: yes, LVM works... but I don't want that
<test> I pre-created the encrypted volume so that I can set the dm-crypt options like --aling-payload=8192
<lunitik> ...
<test> try manual partitioning
<lunitik> test: I want LVM because I want to be able to manage the drives
<test> 1x boot for 500mb, rest root... boot can't be encrypted, rest should be
<test> you may want to
<test> but please humour me, try the manual partitioning with encryption
<test> and you'll see it'll fail
<test> and when you use that lvm, you can't set payload
<lunitik> It works with LVM, apparently not without, I'm not installing a VM setup to try
<test> when you have SSDs, you want a higher payload
<test> also lvm creates a swap partition which is unneeded when you have plenty of ram
<lunitik> LVM doesn't create anything you don't want
<lunitik> I have never tried setting payloads, though
<test> when you use cryptsetup from the cli, you can set a lot of other options
<test> and with the alternate install cd you can activate those pre-created volumes
<alankila> It's good that I have a compressing filesystem because GTK+ programs vomit literally gigabytes of data to places likes .xsession-errors and .cache/gdm/session.log*
<yofel_> test: re
<test> yofel_: :)
<test> you sleep long
<yofel_> test: if you really need the debian installer, you could use ubuntu-server or the mini ISO
<yofel> lol no, I'm awake for 3h already
<test> yofel: same problem... just made a fresh install
<yofel> hm
<test> actually weird
<yofel> lunitik: on the gnome/KDE apps topic. The *look* problem is pretty much figured out. But gnome apps really integrate into KDE as badly as KDE apps into gnome
<test> just right after entering user password
<test> the cursor turned to "X" which indicated normally xserver crash, but it still loaded
<test> let me run my -reinstall script
<lunitik> yofel: Do not try to integrate, just use the same theme for all three (gtk2, gtk3, and qt)
<yofel> well, that's what KDE does these days
<yofel> oxygen, oxygen-gtk, oxygen-gtk3
<yofel> there's nothing that prevents you from using rhythmbox in KDE or amarok in Gnome though.
<yofel> test: does moving ~/.kde away have an effect?
<lunitik> yofel: KDE apps are so ugly in Gnome, doesn't seem to be any way to actually set them that works either (certainly systemsettings doesn't)
<alankila> bound to change once the new glorious qt-based unity arrives.
<yofel> someone make a proper qt theme so they do?
<lunitik> yofel: No point now, Ubuntu has a theme for QML which is what Qt will use for UI in the future, KDE just has to catchup.
<lunitik> (ubuntu-ui-something-something)
<alankila> I have mixed feelings about Qt. It has very poor support for touchpads in sense that fling gestures and pixel precise scrolling do not currently work in it, yet they do work in GTK+3
<yofel> kde doesn't really have to catch up. They have parts of the UI in QML already. It just won't look much different from today
<alankila> I hope that Qt grows up relative to that so that I am not forced to stick to GTK+3 when everyone else is on Qt's boat
<lunitik> alankila: Blackberry uses Qt5 and seems to work well with touch, other products remain with Qt4 so might be sub-optimal... it mostly depends on the display server though, not the toolkit
<alankila> touchscreen is not same thing as touchpad anyway
<lunitik> toolkits can do some things like pixel-precise scrolling etc... but it depends what the display server understands about that
<alankila> I just hope that scrolling will work exactly like it does in OS X. That is, to me, the most important thing. GTK+3 is very close. Qt4 is completely oblivious.
<lunitik> alankila: Same thing as far as the UI is concerned, you probably don't like it feeling jared
<alankila> no idea about Qt5.
<lunitik> It is all just random input though as far as the toolkit is concerned, thing is.... Xorg sucks
<alankila> I have no idea why you talk about the display server. Clearly it is possible with X because GTK+3 can do it. It is just different from how it used to work.
<test> running my installs cript now
<lunitik> Wayland and Mir are both about creating something that doesn't suck, but in X there would be like 20 handshakes back and forth to scroll a few lines... amazing it is as fast as it is, really
<lunitik> AlanBell: GTK doesn't use X for it, it uses XCB
<alankila> xcb is just a replacement for libx11, isn't it
<yofel> yeah, but the kwin developer was surprised how much better the XRender backend worked after he switched the code from Xlib to XCB
<lunitik> alankila: actually, it is replacing xlib, but is more responsive... that and XI2 are what Gnome use though, they keep moving more and more out the server to make things faster
<alankila> what is the basis of theory? other people report that xcb code, being less optimized to hell and back, is slower, so they use x11, e.g. cairo sticks to x11 even if it has xcb backend.
<lunitik> cairo doesn't use X11 protocol at all, the whole point of it is local 2d rendering  :/
<alankila> of course it uses x11 protocol. it hands compositing to xrender for instance.
<lunitik> The toolkit uses cairo though, and so we are stuck with the obnoxious chatter of X11 again, but cairo need not do that and will probably survive the move to wayland
<alankila> I'm pretty sure some of that stuff is involved when the x server does the operation
<lunitik> cairo doesn't do anything with X
<lunitik> It draws 2D images locally, which the toolkit uses
<lunitik> uses and requests*
<lunitik> So there is some chatter with X for cairo, but only indirectly.
<alankila> perhaps you think about cairo image surface. But there is a thing called cairo xlib surface.
<alankila> cairo image is all about local software rendering I guess.
<alankila> cairo has other things too, like a pdf surface. No rendering at all, I guess it vomits PDF somewhere based on what you ask cairo to do.
<lunitik> alankila: seems you are write, that sucks
<lunitik> (not that you are right, that it is still the case)
<alankila> anyway I do suspect that it is this xinput2 indeed which gave ability to do nice touchpad support. For the longest time, touchpad events appeared like mouse events, movement, and scrolling by emitting button 4/5 and 6/7 clicks for vertical and horizontal
<alankila> then apps thought mouse wheel was being turned and scrolled some good chunk as response to that because mouse wheels are like that, they don't have a lot of resolution so you have to scroll a lot
<alankila> but now, with GTK+3, the actual scrolling gesture appears to be seen, and that means if I move my fingers just a bit, then the list I am viewing also moves just a little bit, as little as 1 pixel
<alankila> so it is that feature that really impresses me about GTK+3 and literally makes it the best toolkit ever for me, at least on linux.
<lunitik> alankila: yes, that is what I meant by pixel-precise... Qt implements same with setVerticalScrollMode(ScrollPerPixel); for example
<alankila> so it is just that KDE applications do not care to program Qt to do it right?
<lunitik> alankila: It is that this is probably something new in Qt5, as it is with GTK3
<lunitik> alankila: You might also be correct that it just isn't implemented, idk... touch hasn't really been a consideration for more until maybe a year or two ago.
<lunitik> s/until/than/ ... ugh, I wish I could type, my fingers have a mind of their own, makes it hard
<alankila> nah it is ancient feature
<alankila> there is a bug reported about this in 2009 complaining that on OS X, where native applications do "scroll per pixel", it'd be nice if Qt followed suit
<Amelia28> Hi, is it possible that the new release from the 14th is causing kleopatra to no work bc it stopped working the same day
<Amelia28> the 13.04beta1 release
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<smallfoot-> How can I find out what *real* kernel I use? uname -a, shows "3.8.0-12-generic #21-Ubuntu" is that 3.8.0 or 3.8.3? Why not 3.8.3?
<BluesKaj> smallfoot-, afaik , there is no 3.8.3
<smallfoot-> https://www.kernel.org/
<smallfoot-> official kernel website says there is a 3.8.3
<smallfoot-> latest stable kernel
<BluesKaj> well, obviously not in the repos yet ...what's the rush ?
<BluesKaj> anyway , BBL
<smallfoot-> bugfixes
<smallfoot-> stability, security, curiosity
<smallfoot-> Setting up postfix (2.10.0-2) ...
<smallfoot-> postconf: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<smallfoot-> dpkg: error processing postfix (--configure):
<smallfoot-> anyone have problem updating postfix on raring?
<LyzardKing> I just installed ubuntu 13.04 and the bluetooth indicator is not appearing on the panel.
<LyzardKing> what can I do?
<smallfoot-> maybe check bluetooth in control panel place
<maxb> I'm on up-to-date quantal, and run "gksudo update-manager -d". I don't get offered an opportunity to upgrade to raring. What am I missing?
<vooze> Have anyone gotten Cinnamon to work in Raring? I can install it fine but when i log out and it just shows an empty desktop.. Any ideas?
<maxb> Hmm, I'm not quite sure what I did, as it included rm -rf ~/.update-manager-core, fiddling with /etc/apt/sources.list, and sudoing a different way, but some part of that resolved my problem
<johnjohn101> cinnamon runs on ubuntu?
<vooze> johnjohn101, yeah :) it worked fine in 12.10 and will work again, guess its because raring is still in development
<johnjohn101> vooze: i guess i'd wait until the next version of mint, jmo.
<ybon> Just updated Raring, and Unity seems totally broken: no launcher, no shortcut, bad screen resolution, and so on. Any one experiencing the same? Any clue?
<vooze> johnjohn101, Yeah I figured.. Just wanted to hear if anybody had a possible solution :P
<johnjohn101> wondering if there is a cin 1.8 beta you could try.
<vooze> johnjohn101, good idea.. trying 1.72 now :)
<johnjohn101> will unity next be what 13.10 (if it's called that) will ship with?
<Criten> Hey guys.
<Criten>  upgraded to 13.04 a few months ago and my wifi hasn't been working since then. is this a known problem? My friend said he had to do something
<Criten> to get it working but I can't figure it out
<Criten> I can see the networks but it wont connect to anything
<murthy> hello everyone
<maxb> Upgrade completed ... various errors, but system stayed bootable, so that's good :-)
<maxb> Anyone else upgraded in the last few days and experienced failures upgrading gconf2 and shared-mime-info?
<maxb> Whoa! The radeon driver appears to have improved a huge amount since quantal :-)
<murthy> maxb: performance or stablity?
<maxb> My desktop effects actually move at the speed they're supposed to now
<alankila> I wish I could have working open source driver too, but ... nouveau. *sigh*
<alankila> not wanting to knock that effort down or anything but it's so crash prone and artifacty on my hardware that ubuntu shouldn't even try to use it during installer time.
<bjsnider> alankila, nouveau is very good on some hardware
<bjsnider> i used it on a couple of cards and they worked fine
<penguin42> yeh it's very hit and miss; I've got it stable on my machine at work but it took a bit of kicking
 * penguin42 had to turn off GL effects in KDE, and it also doesn't like it if I plug in the external monitor on my desk at boot (it's fine if I plug in the external at home)
<tigrang> Updates are giving me "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" now - is this an issue or can I ignore it?
<bjsnider> normally that means you're missing a signing key, possibly on a 3rd party source or maybe a ppa not properly added
<alankila> yeah would merely wish it was fine for my hardware I guess.
<bcurtiswx_> hmm no unity on boot in raring, after most recent update
<bcurtiswx_> says another window manager is running when i try from command line
<penguin42> bcurtiswx_: what does xlsclients show?
<bcurtiswx_> penguin42, unable to open display
<bcurtiswx_> ""
<penguin42> bcurtiswx_: this from the same command line you're trying to start unity from?
<bcurtiswx_> let me try it in there im in TTY1
<bcurtiswx> penguin42, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620460/
<penguin42> hmm I don't think any of those should be being listed as window managers - I don't think gnome-session is?
<bcurtiswx> idk whats up
<penguin42> try and see if a different window manager can start?
<bcurtiswx> none can
<penguin42> huh; I'd try killing the gnome-session - it's the only one I can think of as even a maybe, but I didn't think it should
<bcurtiswx_> penguin42, if i echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP i get Unity
<bcurtiswx_> but there's no Unity
<penguin42> I'm not sure what that env actually does
<bcurtiswx_> penguin42, when i run unity from command line I get "compiz (core) Error: Plugin 'opengl' not loaded
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: thats what i thought
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: using any propitiatory driver?
<bcurtiswx_> nvidia
<bcurtiswx_> 310 experimental
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: nice, from where did you install?
<bcurtiswx_> software center -> software sources -> last tab
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: did you install from the website atleast once?
<bcurtiswx_> nope
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: in that case reinstall the driver
<bcurtiswx_> i had the 313 experimental for a little while
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: in the same setup?
<bcurtiswx_> yeah
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: so thats from the repositories or website?
<bcurtiswx_> all installed from the software sources
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: did you uninstall that the 313 stuff?
<bcurtiswx_> if the software-sources tab didn't, then no
<bcurtiswx_> the guest session unity runs fine
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: can you try reinstalling the driver?
<bcurtiswx_> murthy, says conflicts xorg-driver-binary
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: try apt-get install -f
<bcurtiswx_> murthy, nothin
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: does it give an option to proceed after showing that warning
<bcurtiswx_> no
<bcurtiswx_> one sec tho
<bcurtiswx_> seems maybe a DKMS didn't run or the NVIDIA install didn't grab all the required packages.. i was missing the 310-updates package
<bcurtiswx_> installing now, will see if helps
<bcurtiswx_> murthy, nope
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: can you paste the x.0.log?
<bcurtiswx_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620617
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: checking the log
<bcurtiswx_> murthy, thx
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: so installed 310 now right?
<Kurdistan> bcurtiswx_, does not seem to be 13.04
<bcurtiswx_> murthy, yes
<bcurtiswx_> Kurdistan, it is
<Kurdistan> the kernel is 3.2.* that is more 12.04.1 kernel
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: then you haven't uninstalled the 313.26 driver properly
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: see line number 87 in log
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: its loading the 313.26 driver
<bcurtiswx_> murthy, sorry it is 313 i have installed
<bcurtiswx_> Kurdistan, build OS vs Current OS.. whats the diff?
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: from the logs unity should be loading
<bcurtiswx_> murthy, why isn't my desktop showing it
<Kurdistan> bcurtiswx_, lsb_release -a can you post?
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: there is a last option, that is to use the drivers from the website, we do that if everything fails
<Kurdistan> bcurtiswx_, setsid unity <<-- see what happens (ctrl+alt+t)
<bcurtiswx_> Kurdistan, lsb_release shows 13.04 and the setsid did nothing
<Kurdistan> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/  <-- if you want to reset
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: are you trying something? if not can you paste the output of "ldd unity" ?
<bcurtiswx_> murthy, if it helps, the guest session shows everything fine
<victor9098> Can anybody have a quick look in their software centre and tell if they type in "Evolution Calendar" the top result is called Evolution Calendar but 'really' is Gnome Shell when you look at the description
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: ok, can you paste the output of that command?
<bcurtiswx_>  well idk how it fixed itself
<bcurtiswx_> but it's back
<bcurtiswx_> murthy, thanks for your time
<bcurtiswx_> Kurdistan, you too
<murthy> bcurtiswx_: yw
<airlynx> I have a question about recordmydesktop packaged in Ubuntu Studio 13.04, should I ask the question here or in #ubuntustudio?
<maxb> Hmm, I've just updated on a laptop, and the touchpad acceleration response has changed a LOT
<maxb> It's quite weird
<MykRobinson> afternoon
<penguin42> evening
<MykRobinson> looking for some help troubleshooting suspending a Lenovo Z570 laptop
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-17
<mary_> I can't get unity to come up with any of the nvidia proprietary options. Gnome backup is fine and the drivers are running as I can bring up nvidia-settings without error. 13.04 with Geforce 7300 GS
<mary_> Any Ideas?
<mary_> All was fine until switch to 13.04
<BluesKaj> mary_, I think nthe nvidia-current driver should work with your 7300 , install it then reboot
<BluesKaj> in the terminal , sudo apt-get install nvidia-current  , mary_
<captine> installing 13.04 to see if my blue mic will work reliably.  anyone here tried 13.04 and needed to go back to older version?
<BluesKaj> mary_, then reboot
<mary_> I've done that for each of the proprietary options including nvidia-current from the update manager and rebooted each time only to find no title or unity when logging into default ubuntu. I can control-alt-del and logout then successfully log in the the gnome fallback.
<BluesKaj> mary_, how old is your pc , unity doesn't run well on pcs with RAM under 1G
<BluesKaj> gnome is more stable and usable on older pcs
<mary_> I can also right do right click operations on the blank screen. Just no bars. Dual core AMD with 4GB.
<mary_> 64 bit version running
<BluesKaj> hmm, then , "houston we have a problem" , mary_  I really can't understand what the issue might be. Have you checked the logs
<BluesKaj> perhaps nomodeset
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | mary_
<ubottu> mary_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mary_> Just to be clear, this is my daughters machine. I'm not mary. I,m Scott her dad and resident computer nut.
<mary_> I,m=I'm
<BluesKaj> you put linux on your daughter's pc ...heh so did I , and she loves it , scott , mary_ :)
<mary_> I't all she has ever known.
<mary_> i't=Its
<BluesKaj> but odd that the -current driver isn't booting to the login gui
<mary_> login is good desktop is no bars
<mary_> I I chose a Gnome fallback session all is ok.
<BluesKaj> my old geforce 7600 ran great on kde til it died of natural causes a few months back
<mary_> Most of her games are educational and POCAP windows games under wine.
<mary_> POCAP=POPCAP
<BluesKaj> scott , I think gnome is your best bet , unity is buggy for older cards from what I've seen so far
<BluesKaj> mary_, ^
<mary_> Daddy's in the doghouse right now for upgrading and losing unity which she likes a great deal.
<BluesKaj> unity is nice windoew dressing but gnome is a functional and proven desktop
<mary_> It's what she is used to. She's only 5. But quite adept.
<BluesKaj> cool
<mary_> I suppose Cairo dock might be an option as well but the geek in me wants Unity to work. Does the no modeset option even make sense if its booting to lightdm.
<BluesKaj> mary_, no if it's booting to lightdm then perhaps the default nouveau driver is your best bet. it's really quite a mature and versatile driver for most nvidia cards and should run Unity just fine.
<BluesKaj> Nouveau is normally the default driver for nvidia cards on a new install , before any any proprietary "additional driver"'s are enabled
<mary_> Last time i tried it the POPCAP wine games suffered a great deal. Time for another go I suppose. Thanks, hopefully this is only temporary if I experience stutters in her games.
<BluesKaj> Scott , not being much of a gamer my experience there is really lacking so games are out of my area of expertise
<BluesKaj> hey guys give us a hand here , stop lurking and join in !
<BluesKaj> :P)
<BluesKaj> the ubuntu+1 community is MIA
<captine> has anyone been able to get a successful bootable disk from 13.04 daily builds
<BluesKaj> yes , most have captine , unfortunately I'm not one of them
<lunitik> captine: Yes, they have been very stable for me
<BluesKaj> i have the amd64 HW recognition freeze problem
<BluesKaj> ubiquity just stops ans spins at the partitioning phase
<dr_willis> Howdy all..
<dr_willis> anyone else notice the little spring-to-open a folder delay a bit so short in 13.04 nautilus? i can barely  drag/drop without accidently opening folders
<jacobw> I dist-upgrade'd yesterday and now I have a phantom display to the right of my laptop display (1440*900) of 1024*768 which I can disable is still detected
<Walther> Hello! Not getting a proper DE (unity) running, only partially. In Xorg.0.log, [    18.455] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)
<Walther> I have nvidia-current installed
<kjeldahl> Walther: nv is not the nvidia module; Nvidia's module is named "nvidia".
<kjeldahl> nv is an open source alternative, with limited 3d support.
<jacobw> Run 'nvidia-xconfig'
<Dreaman> os[Linux 3.8.0-13-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "raring" 13.04] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.70GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 93.1% free] disk[Total: 926.3GB, 47.1% free] video[Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nonuby> odd thing, the brightness fn keys on my hp intel hda 4000 laptop work somewhat, the -ve works fine, however the +ve doesnt progress any further than ~25%
<zAo^> How do I install Unity?
<zAo^> How can I get the IM menu back?
<jacobw> Is there a bug tracking the launcher losing track of LO windows?
<jacobw> I see it most commonly with Writer, perhaps that's because what I use most often, but with Calc and Impress too.
<Walther> Hi! I'm not getting a proper unity session running. On dpkg-reconfigure compiz, i get /var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz.config: 1: /var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz.config: [general]: not found
<bazhang> in 13.04?
<Walther> Yup, in 13.04
<bazhang> Walther, then please keep the questions in this channel, as #ubuntu is only for releases up to 12.10
<Walther> yeah, the thing is, i had the exact same problem with 12.10 as well, and I upgraded to raring as a last resort to try fix it
<Walther> But yeah, help appreciated
<Walther> Hi! I'm not getting a proper unity session running. On dpkg-reconfigure compiz, i get /var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz.config: 1: /var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz.config: [general]: not found
<Walther> Any ideas on what may be causing this?
<maxb> Walther: That sounds .... odd. Maybe pastebin the contents of the file named in the error?
<maxb> Hmm, huh, the one on y system looks odd too
<maxb> * my
<Walther> maxb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623075/
<Walther> but yeah, I'm getting a full-res desktop but no panels / unity
<maxb> WWhat on earth...
<Walther> but otoh i *can* launch terminals with ctrl-alt-t
<maxb> My file is the same as yours, but it's *supposed* to be a shell script !!!!!
<Walther> and the terminals, oddly enough, get decorated bars
<Walther> compositing works, i can move the windows
<Walther> but e.g. virtual desktops don't work (can't change between) and I get no panels / unity
<maxb> So, regarding that file, the compiz package is doing something dumb
<maxb> However, since my system seems to be running Unity fine, I don't think that specifically is the cause of the problem
<Walther> I also see in Xorg.0.log [    14.935] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)
<Walther> but that shouldn't perhaps cause anything as I get a full-res view
<Walther> no low-graphics mode
<maxb> Perhaps you could try executing 'unity --replace' in a terminal and seeing if it logs anything interesting
<Walther> What is the process / launcher for just the modern version of "gnome-panels", as in, the unity panels service
<Walther> Hmm. Unity --replace causes the decorated bars and menus to dissappear, and makes me unable to interact with any windows
<Walther> where are unity's logs?
<Walther> Help still needed and greatly appreciated ;)
<Walther> in .xsession-errors there's a line "compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'opengl' not loaded.
<Walther> I wonder if this has anything to do with my issues
<maxb> Unfortunately you've exhausted my knowledge of unity-related debugging
<Walther> eep.
<Walther> Oh, nice
<Walther> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ && setsid unity
<Walther> --> reset all confs related to unity, works now
<maxb> bug 1156294 filed about the dpkg-reconfigure thing
<ubottu> bug 1156294 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Bogus config control file included in .deb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1156294
<penguin42> anyone finding anything odd in calc on Libreoffice copy/paste ?
<penguin42> if I copy a cell and paste it to a range it tries to do a text import
<cprofitt> hello all...
<cprofitt> recent update has xrandr detecting that the VGA is connected when there is no VGA monitor connected to my laptop
<cprofitt> I am curious if anyone has an idea about this...
<cprofitt> searching launchpad and the forums have yielded nothing so far
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1156310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1156310 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "xrandr detects too many displays" [Undecided,New]
<cprofitt> ended up reporting my own bug
<thehumanelement> Does anyone know why Skype doesn't work right now?
<thehumanelement> Have I borked i386 on my AMD64 somehow?
<thehumanelement> it just coredumps
<Kow> thehumanelement, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2125050
<thehumanelement> awesome, will try that
<thehumanelement> " package libqtwebkit4:i386 2.2.1-4ubuntu1 cannot be configured because libqtwebkit4:amd64 is at a different version (2.3-0ubuntu8)"
<thehumanelement> why does that matter?
<jtaylor> does downgrading both work?
<thehumanelement> yeah, sorry, I have a shit load of tabs open
<thehumanelement> that worked
<thehumanelement> bit of a faff
<thehumanelement> maybe even downloading one would have worked, but I didn't try that
<thehumanelement> thanks for your help
<thehumanelement> does anyone know why Empathy doesn't have IRC and why Pidgin doesn't work? Not that I've got anything against this XChat but it's a bit grumpy and I generally just use Empathy
<thehumanelement> WTF, Pidgin works now
<thehumanelement> another issue, I don't know if anyone can help me with this, is that my Microsoft account is "stuck" - it doesn't work, so once I tried to disable it and now I can't delete it. So I added it again to make it work and now I have two entries for the same account
<thehumanelement> okay, thanks guys, laters
<ironhalik> hmm, so I'm missing version.h in kernel 3.8.0-12-generic
<ironhalik> can't install latest fglrx beta due to this
<ironhalik> am I doing something wrong?
<ironhalik> output after trying to make kernel module
<ironhalik> kernel includes at /lib/modules/3.8.0-13-generic/build/include not found or incomplete
<bjsnider> ironhalik, that would be in the corresponding linux-headers package for that kernel
<ironhalik> yeah, I've got kernel-headers installed, ofcourse
<ironhalik> for the 3.8.0-13 version
<ironhalik> thats the problem :)
<Kow_> ironhalik, um what version of fglrx are you trying to build?
<MoPac> I'm having a lot of trouble prioritizing a package origin in raring -- could someone help with sources.list and /apt/preferences ?  I want a ppa version INSTEAD of a universe version.  But even after putting the ppa at the top of sources.list and putting the ppa URL as a pin in a preferences file, I can't elevate it over the universe version
<Kow_> MoPac, I would use apt-add-repository instead of modifying sources.list yourself
<MoPac> Well, doing that just created a sources.d file
<Kow_> i always add a ppa with add-apt-repository and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<MoPac> But it shouldn't matter, right?  In any case, this guide was leading me to believe that it was important to put it first in sources.list http://askubuntu.com/questions/135339/assign-highest-priority-to-my-local-repository
<MoPac> Kow_: But the problem here is that Ubuntu still wants to use the Universe version
<Kow> MoPac, is the version in the PPA older than universe?
<MoPac> Kow: It's hard to tell -- it probably is.  I want to force it to use the ppa
<MoPac> In other words, when I apt-cache policy libreoffice, and the two sources come up, I want the "500" next to the ppa to be a higher number, and I want that one on top
<MoPac> (in fact, I guess I want the number to be at least 1001, so it will force even if version older)
<Kow> MoPac, did you set the Pin-Priority in /etc/apt/preferences?
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-10
<basketball> when i have 2 monitors how do i have the top bar show up on both screens
<basketball> how do i configure the size of favorites in gnome 3.10
<AussieDownUnder> Is ctrl+space supposed to tab me out of steam games? I actually need to use those keys to accomplish finishing the game.
<basketballllll> Wfter i log in i have a black screen with system progran problem detected and it js frozen
<basketballllll> I can boot to crtl alt f1
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Guest43468> hi
<lordievader> Hey nickslave
<nickslave> hi lv
<nickslave> is it possible by now to dd the ubuntu iso straight to a usb ?
<nickslave> and install from that
<k1l> nickslave: its possible since some time. i think since 12.04
<nickslave> ah
<nickslave> lets hold hands and pray
<akaWolf> hello! I have a strange issue: I don't know why, but system is not trying to load a i915_dri.so.
<akaWolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7066804/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<basketballllll> (basketballllll) Launchpad sakd my bug report was a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1289251 but there is nkthing in that link
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1289251 not found
<k1l> basketballllll: please dont crosspost into several channels. please keep it to the channel topic
<quinman22> I can't seem to disable the menu access keys with alt in gnome-terminal in 14.04
<BluesKaj> k1l, probly no point in telling him , he won't read or follow your advice anyway :)
<BluesKaj> anyway , stuff to do...BBL
<basketballllll> Blue i actually did read it
<basketballllll> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289251 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DJones> quinman22: I've possibly noticed the same issue when I use SSH, if I want to use Alt-T to get to window 15 in irssi via ssh, it takes me to the menus
<quinman22> Yes, I get it all the time using tmux, I set up alt-S to un-synchronize panes, but I always get the menu now instead. I've already worked around it by setting it to a different key combo, I just thought I'd check if it was a known issue
<basketballllll> Is ubuntu gnome the same thing as ubuntu 14.04
<lordievader> basketballllll: No, Ubuntu Gnome uses Gnome3 where Ubuntu uses Unity.
<DJones> quinman22: I've not reported it as a bug, I've not had chance to so far, but probably needs to be reported
<basketballllll> Can i have the link for ubuntu beta please
<k1l> !topic | basketballllll
<ubottu> basketballllll: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<basketballllll> I am on cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/beta-1/source/ which source do i want tomdownlosd
<harris> what is the difference between the different sources on ubuntu beta 1 donload page
<DJones> harris/basketballllll If you want to test 14.04, just download the iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ All you need to decide is whether you want 32 or 64 bit versions
<harris> ok thank you DJones
<DJJeff> getting 404 not found with apt-get update?
<DJJeff> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7068159/
<harris> DJJeff:  sudo apt-get update
<DJJeff> same
<DJJeff> sudo should not matter as I did it as root user
<k1l> DJJeff: that is a arm specific issue? better ask in #ubuntu-arm
<k1l> DJJeff: i see its ubuntu-phablet, so i think better is to ask in #ubuntu-touch then since that is the ubuntu-touch dev channel
<DJJeff> haha I also just noticed that / is mounted as RO
<DJJeff>   /dev/loop0 on / type ext2 (ro,relatime,errors=continue)
<DJJeff> remounting as RW fixed the issue :)
<bunjee> How do I install Chromium web browser in Trusty Tahr 14.04?
<DJones> bunjee: In a terminal "sudo apt-get chromium-browser" should do the job, or open software centre and search for chromium-browser, tick the box and install
<DJones> bunjee: In a terminal "sudo apt-get chromium-browser" should do the job, or open software centre and search for chromium-browser, tick the box and install
<bunjee> Djones..........this is my reply via terminal - sudo apt-get chromium-browser
<bunjee> E: Invalid operation chromium-browser
<qengho> "apt-get install chromium-browser"
<DJones> sorry, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<qengho> that "get" is a verb.  It is kind of confusing.
<bunjee> DJones..........looks like it's working - thank you!
<DJones> bunjee: You're welcome
<qengho> bunjee: If you are testing, which you must be to be running T, would you mind trying a version that should arrive in the repo soon?
<qengho> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-chromium-builds/stage && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<jorn_> I'm testing out UbuntuGnomeEdition 14.04 and it's working fine, but when I tried installing Corel Aftershot Pro it says it needs ia32-libs which seems to be depricated in trusty. Anyone know of a workaround?
<basketball> when i run sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf it shows a blank file
<k1l> dont run  sudo with gui programs. run gksu
<basketball> ok thank you k1l
<k1l> and 1. are you using ubuntu wich uses lightdm and 2. are you sure its .conf and not .conf.d ?
<trism> jorn_: http://forum.corel.com/EN/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=51362 suggests a couple methods (install the 32 bit version instead/edit the deb to remove the ia32-libs dep)
<basketball> k1l:  i am trying to enable numlockx at startup
<jorn_> trism : apt-get does not find any packages.. apt-get -f install removes aftershotpro...
<trism> jorn_: when installing the 32bit version?
<jorn_> trism : my bad... :( sorry
<basketball> anyone know how to set up numlockx in ubuntu 14.04
<jorn_> trism : worked perfectly! Thanks :)
<timblechmann> hi: after installing ubuntu-14.04 via do-release-upgrade -d, the upgrade didn't work completely and i've had to do 'apt-get dist-upgrade' to finish everything … then i did a reboot without manually re-installing grub … now grub complains: grub_term_highlight_color not found.
<timblechmann> funny thing: it even shows this message, when trying to boot from a usb-stick
<timblechmann> any idea?
<mikemonk> hello guys
<lordievader> Hey mikemonk
<mikemonk> I installed vmware workstation, however whenever I try to start the vmware workstation app, I get the following: unable to start services
<mikemonk> here's the log
<mikemonk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7068978/
<mikemonk> it seems it cant build something...
<hitsujiTMO> mikemonk: i'd try running the build command manually and see what the build error is
<hitsujiTMO> mikemonk: the build command that's failing appears to be: /usr/bin/make -j4 -C /tmp/modconfig-0NatvT/vmnet-only auto-build HEADER_DIR=/lib/modules/3.13.0-16-generic/build/include CC=/usr/bin/gcc IS_GCC_3=no
<mikemonk> looked it up, found some scripts for previous versions of ubuntu and older kernels... however i'm still not versed enough, to know exactly what those scripts do completely
<mikemonk> hitsujiTMO: ok let me try it
<mikemonk> hitsujiTMO: make: *** /tmp/modconfig-0NatvT/vmnet-only: No such file or directory.  Stop
<mikemonk> that's the output
<hitsujiTMO> ahh, its deleting the tmp files after it fails :(
<hitsujiTMO> mikemonk: /usr/lib/vmware/modules/source/vmnet.tar appears to be the source. try extracting that to the same tmp path and try again
<hitsujiTMO> mikemonk: also note that the guys in #vmware may be of some help too
<mikemonk> ok
<basketball> how do i set up numlockx
<mikemonk> hitsujiTMO: that tmp folder doesn't exist, do I create it?
<hitsujiTMO> mikemonk: you can either create it, or extract the tar to another directory and substitute the coreccte path into the build line
<mikemonk> ok
<minimec> mikemonk: You have to apply a patch for the ubuntu 14.04 kernel. Otherwise, the vmware kernel module cannot be built. I had to do that too. --> http://ping8888.com/2013/12/13/vmware-modules-kernel-3-13/
<minimec> mikemonk: so you patch vmware to run with the 3.13 kernel...
<mikemonk> minimec: thanks let me check it out
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> can anyone try please this link: https://easylist-downloads.adblockplus.org/antiadblockfilters.txt
<subz3r0> since i cannot connect to it with firefox
<rww> works for me
<subz3r0> tested with ubuntu 14.04?
<rww> yes
<subz3r0> was wondering why adblock wasnt able to update its list
<subz3r0> i can access the list with a xubuntu vm... but not with the host...
<subz3r0> very weird
<subz3r0> rww what version is it that youre using?
<subz3r0> ubuntu gnome, kubuntu, xubuntu...?
<rww> kubuntu, with firefox
<subz3r0> ubuntu gnome here
<subz3r0> purged now firefox and reinstall it. lets see
<subz3r0> lol
<subz3r0> still not possible to connect
<antagomir> what is the best way to upgrade ruby in ubuntu 14.04? it seems to have olde version ruby 1.9.
<antagomir> i cant even install rvm
<minimec> subz3r0: I would try to 'mv .mozilla .mozilla-old' in your home directory. Let's se if a clean new profile does the trick...
<subz3r0> minimec: i did?
<subz3r0> used a different profile, a new one and purged everything with sudo apt-get purge firefox
<subz3r0> same issue exists
<minimec> subz3r0: Sorry. I did not read that in the channel
<subz3r0> okay. reproduced that issue
<subz3r0> same behaviour in a vm
<subz3r0> firefox is not able to open that page
<subz3r0> anyone around whos testing ubuntu gnome 14.04?
<subz3r0> need any1 who can confirm that issue
<subz3r0> bugs over bugs ... :>
<subz3r0> let's see if they can fix it til the final release
<subz3r0> funny is nautilus, too. i turn off "see hidden files" and after i quit and restart nautilus i can see the hidden files again..
<dog-food> works for me
<dog-food> i have unity
<subz3r0> dog-food: firefox or nautilus?
<dog-food> firefox
<subz3r0> must be some gnme issue then. since i have the exact same issue witn another ubuntu gnome in a vm
<basketball> i am trying to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf so i can add the numlockx command to it but that file is blan
<minimec> basketball: The lightdm configuration files have moved with 14.04 --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2205637
<basketball> min which one is the equilvlent to lightdm.conf  50-greeter-wrapper.conf  50-ubuntu.conf         50-xserver-command.conf 50-guest-wrapper.conf    50-unity-greeter.conf
<minimec> basketball: Did not check that. My giess is 'greeter'
<basketball> minimec:  are you also running 13.10
<minimec> basketball: Why also? 12.04 and 14.04
<basketball> can you pastebin what is in the file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<minimec> basketball: Default settings with autologin... even though it boots into the e17 desktop. Strange that 'user-session' is 'ubuntu' http://paste.ubuntu.com/7069941/
<basketball> is this equal to that
<basketball> [SeatDefaults] greeter-session=unity-greeter
<minimec> basketball: I never relly digged into that... Certainly not into these new config files. A good internet search engine (of your choice) is your friend.
<basketball> i know i am trying to help someone get drivers for their wireless adapter and i cant find the driver anywher
<basketball> minimec:  you know what ubuntu should add
<minimec> basketball: What are you talking about??
<basketball> i am helping someone in #ubuntu and they are asking for a driver
<johnjohn101> still getting unity freeze on my 14.04 instance
<basketball> minimec:  how are you helping sebuah if she isnt even in the right os
<basketball> minimec:  can you please tell me how you found that out
<minimec> basketball: Don't spam that channel please. I have years of experience with Debian/Ubuntu. Experience(!) is the answer.
<basketball> minimec:  can you teach me
<minimec> basketball: No one can teach experience. Experience has to be earned! Learning by doing!
<basketball> can you teach me some stuff
<basketball> or like teach me how to help find drivers and stuff
<minimec> basketball: Again... Don't spam that channel. Try to teach yourself. Follow the conversations on #ubuntu. Try to understand, how the 'gurus' on #ubuntu found the solution. Earn some wxperience!
<SuperLag> Any of you folks happen to be using VMware Workstation on 14.04?
<SuperLag> (I know, it's still beta... but beta users have done MUCH stranger things.) :)
<minimec> SuperLag: Yep. You will have to patch vmware like that to make it run with the 3.13 kernel http://ping8888.com/2013/12/13/vmware-modules-kernel-3-13/
<basketball> i thought pipelight was comeing with 14.04
<SuperLag> minimec: awesome :)
<SuperLag> thank you
<minimec> SuperLag: no problem. ;)
<dougl> can you manually set ip address in ubuntu 14.04 ? if you can does that mean you can in kubuntu as well?
<bekks> dougl: Yes. Yes.
<dougl> bekks, is it documented anywhere or can you tell me how?
<bekks> you can use the network manager gui to do so.
<bekks> Or you can use /etc/network/interfaces
<dougl> have tried interfaces file and that does not work... I have never been a fan of point and click but I will look for network manager in the menu under the k
<dougl> bekks, what do I type at a command prompt to get this fabled network manager gui?
<SuperLag>  dougl: what's wrong with point & click?
<SuperLag> dougl: are you just naturally drawn to the more complex way of doing things, by default?
<dougl> SuperLag, how do I get to network manager
<SuperLag> dougl: are you using a wired or wireless connection, presently?
<SuperLag> dougl: the icon on the top bar is different, depending on which you're using (that's why I ask)
<SuperLag> dougl: if wired, it's an icon with one arrow up, and one pointed down
<SuperLag> if wifi, it looks like radio waves
<SuperLag> click on whichever icon you see up top that looks like that
<dougl> SuperLag, I am on a kubuntu machine but it is a hardwired connection
<pietro10> Hi. A few things
<pietro10> - After a recent update, it appears my computer is going to sleep on its own when the lid is down and running on battery, regarldess of battery level - but this only happens sometimes, say after I live the computer closed like this for more than 15 minutes or so. Is there a way to find out what's going on?
<pietro10> - The reaosn I ask this is because for some reason, X11 crashes hard when resuming from suspend on a fresh 14.04 install; so hard that if X11 does restart, logging into KDE fails; I have to power off and on again.
<pietro10> - Also after a recent update, shell completion is broken: starting with ~/ does not let me complete files, only directories; this also happens in some very specific cases as well; if I type LDFLAGS= -L (tab) I get bash-complete telling me -L is an unrecognized option.
<pietro10> This is all on Kubuntu 14.04 fresh install. Thanks.
<pietro10> oh one more thing
<pietro10> - After a recent update, the KDE menu no longer shows Save Session, despite session autosave being on; dobviously with the above issues I'd like to be able to save session at any time. How do I get this back?
<pietro10> Thanks in advance.
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-11
<basketballllll> When i turn on my laptop i see the boot load sekect ubuntu and then my screen goes blank and i can hear the chime sound
<basketballllll> I can go to crtl alt f1
<basketballllll> Minimec
<minimec> basketballllll: ?
<basketballllll> ^^
<basketballllll> Anyome
<minimec> basketballllll: Man... You are walking in circles. Two days ago, you had a working system... !?!
<basketballllll> Idk can you help me
<basketballllll> Minimec i am in crtl alt f1 whay do i run
<minimec> basketballllll: Sorry I cannot. I don't know what you did to have all these problems. You had a running 14.04 system with gnome3 installed. I don't know what you have now, and... sorry I am not in the mood to debug your silly ideas...
<basketballllll> I didnt install anything i jsut rebooted after updates
<basketballllll> AlanBell your good with this stuff
<rww> Stop highlighting people.
<minimec> basketballllll: Well read the logs. You were asking about lightdm config and so on. You fiddled around with lots of stuff.
<basketballllll> Min i asked but never did
<basketballllll> As i didnt know which file was whixh
<basketballllll> Anyone
<basketballllll> (basketballllll) When i turn on my laptop i see the boot load sekect ubuntu and then my screen goes blank and i can hear the chime sound
<pietro10> ah here's another random bash completion failure
<pietro10> sudo mount -o loop,ro /media/pietro/Hard
<pietro10> sudo mount -o loop,ro /media/pietro/Hard\ Disk\ Images/squash/main[tab] does not complete to a filename
<pietro10> presisng control-c does not properly go to the next line
<miraiE> I've installed qtcreator in kubuntu trusty, there is an annoying bug. when I select another tab at home screen, it opens several windows which are not closable
<harris_> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<akaWolf> 14:22:34 < akaWolf> hello! I have a strange issue: I don't know why, but system is not trying to load a i915_dri.so.                                                                                 emma
<akaWolf> 14:22:47 < akaWolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7066804/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<resure> Hi. Everything was fine in livecd but after installation both usb mouse and touchpad stopped working
<xsacha> how come 14.04 comes with qt5.0.2? isn't that a bit old?
<xsacha> looks like 5.1 at minimum is required for qtquick2
<dlcn> Hi everyone, I've got a bit of a problem with my proprietary video drivers and I hope someone can point me in the right direction. Here's what went wrong:
<dlcn> I installed a daily Ubuntu 14.04 on a Dell PC with an ATI radeon 5450 video card. Everything was fine, but when I switched to proprietary drivers (via software updates in gnome) it wouldn't boot anymore. It seems to freeze when trying to start GDM.
<dlcn> If I unplug my dual monitors from the video card and plug one into the motherboard I am able to get to a terminal. Is there anything I can do except for uninstalling the proprietary drivers to fix this?
<ttoine> hello
<ttoine> I have an issue with Java in 14.04 and would like to know if this normal at only one month from the relase ?
<Wnt> ttoine: what kind of issues are you having? I have used a 14.04 installation as a Java developement machine for few weeks
<Wnt> both OpenJDK and Oracle's JDK seem to work fine. I installed the Oracle JDK from ppa:webupd8team/java
<ttoine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-7/+bug/1290838
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1290838 in openjdk-7 (Ubuntu) "Impossible to run some Java application" [Undecided,New]
<ttoine> I created this issue
<ttoine> it is strange, because this java application, based on Eclipse, works well in previous versions of Bonita
<Wnt> ttoine: I think I might have experienced that problem also
<ttoine> I added the logs to the issue
<Wnt> I think I fixed it by adding  "-Dorg.eclipse.swt.browser.DefaultType=mozilla" to eclipse.ini
<ttoine> sorry, I wrote a mistake. Bonita works well in previous versions of Ubuntu. I tested in 14.04 to be sure that there will be no issue, but, at the moment, there is
<Wnt> ttoine: is there a eclipse.ini in boinita or a some other file where you can specify additional VM arguments?
<ttoine> yes
<ttoine> but looking at the logs, the issue seems to come from a library that openjdk can't find
<nikolam> Can 14.04 be installed on BTRFS subvolume? (so i can still bood from existing 13.10 on same partition)
<nikolam> boot
<nikolam> If I mount new subvolume somewhere, culd there be apt-get or aptitude command, to install whole ubuntu/xubuntu in that path and then add new kernel to /boot nad GRUB and boot it?
<nikolam> So I can choose in GRUB to boot 14.04 but 13.10 is still there?
<nikolam> (I got used on this on Opensolaris and Openindiana with ZFS and Boot Environments, for past 5 years)
<Wnt> ttoine: can you try adding that extra argument? "-Dorg.eclipse.swt.browser.DefaultType=mozilla"
<Wnt> ttoine: also, the hs_err_pid log states "Failed to write core dump...", you might want to add a core dump and a download link for the software you are trying to use to the ticket
<ttoine> Wnt, ok, I'll try that
<ttoine> Wnt, wowwwww
<ttoine> Wnt, well done, it is working
<ttoine> by the way, it is starting, but it can not display web page, even with mozilla specified
<pietro10> Hi. I have a problem with bash completion: http://pastie.org/8907571 (full question in paste link); can anyone help? Thanks.
<akaWolf> hello! I have a strange issue: I don't know why, but system is not trying to load a i915_dri.so. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7066804/
<SuperLag> So... understanding 14.04 is still beta. (I do.) Anyone using it in production yet? :)
<Nothing_Much> SuperLag: I am
<Nothing_Much> It's been working very nicely
<SuperLag> Nothing_Much: Any issues to speak of, thus far?
<subz3r0> anyone around whos using ubuntu gnome 14.04?
<Nothing_Much> SuperLag: Well some minor issues here and there, but not very breaking
<Beldar> subz3r0, The ubuntu-gnome-desktop IE the shell?
<subz3r0> gnome shell, yes
<Beldar> I use it
<subz3r0> found some major issue it seems. but it looks like its related just to ubuntu gnome. sec please
<subz3r0> Beldar: please try to connecto to: https://easylist-downloads.adblockplus.org/exceptionrules.txt
<subz3r0> with firefox
<subz3r0> wondered why adblock plus is not able to update its list... or better to say download exactly no lists
<subz3r0> yesterday i asked in here and one with kubuntu tested it without any issues. So i tried it with a fresh installation of ubuntu gnome in a vm... result is the same. i cannot connect to that site
<Beldar> subz3r0, Your way into a 3rd party area, nothing to do with the shell, ask them I would think. There is a dropdown on adblocks list search for each subscription to update with.
<subz3r0> ?
<subz3r0> well. so why does this website work with kubuntu and no addons installed in firefox, but not with ubuntu gnome?
<subz3r0> it does not matter if i use adblock or not. fact is i cannot connect to those sites
<subz3r0> with 12.04 i can, 14.04 kubuntu works too
<subz3r0> even with a fresh installed and nothing changed version of ubuntu gnome i cannot access it
<subz3r0> but you did not answer my question. does that .txt file works for you?
<pietro10> oh there's a bash-completion update now; let's hope this fixes everything
<melkor> So on this update I am getting some libmir stuff. Does anybody know why that is?
<melkor> Does that mean I can use the mir display server? Or is it some transitional packages?
<melkor> hmm. I'd love to stick around and find out but now I have to remove.
<dougl> where do I get apt-cache search libapache2-mod-auth for 14.04?
<CraHan> Hi, is there any way to suppress the wireless notifications at the login screen?
<CraHan> I've checked the disable-connected-notifications and disable-disconnected-notifications in dconf, but that only applies to the user's session.
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-12
<adam___> Hi when i run sudo apt-get update  I get a huge list of failed to fetch
<adam___> anybody
<adam___> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/InRelease
<minimec> adam___: First guess... You internet connection was lost. If you were able to do the Ubuntu installation with that sources, there is no reason that they are all broken. 2nd guess. The server of you sources is not reachable.
<adam___> my computer gets stuck on the ubuntu loading screen while trying to boot
<minimec> adam___: Have you tried to boot in recovery mode?
<adam___> minimec:  I had my wifi switch off while running the updates
<adam___> i am running sudo apt-get updates && sudo apt-get upgrades
<adam___> hopfully that will fix it
<adam___> ok both of those ran without any issue but now it boots to a black screen with a _ in the top corner
<adam___> and i cannot get to crtl alt f1
<adam___> minimec:  ^^
<minimec> adam___: Have you tried to boot in recovery mode?
<adam___> how do i do that minimec
<minimec> adam___: @ the boot screen 'other boot options'.
<adam___> ok i am booting into recovery
<adam___> now what minimec
<minimec> adam___: check tho log files like /var/log/kern.log or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<adam___> i am at the recovery menu
<adam___> what do i select minimec
<minimec> adam___: drop to root shell
<adam___> ok
<adam___> now what6 do i run
<adam___> minimec: ^
<minimec> adam___: cat /var/log/kern.log or nano /var/log/kern.log
<minimec> adam___: same with Xorg.0.log. check for errors at the end of these files
<adam___> minimec:  no errors in either
<minimec> adam___: You don't seem familliar with that kind of stuff. Why would you use a beta release and not an official ubuntu release? This is the channel of the ubuntu pre-release?
<adam___> minimec:  what do i do
<adam___> minimec:  please help me fix this i have to go in 5 minutes
<minimec> adam___: Do you have 'pastebinit' installed? if yes -> cat /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit
<minimec> adam___: I cannot promise you anything...
<adam___> Failed to contact server
<minimec> adam___: Ok. You don't have an internet connection. So I cannot  have a look @ the log file...
<adam___> now what minimec
<adam___> now i have to go
<adam_____> Minimec i dont have internet on my computer can you please still help me
<minimec> adam_____: Probably not. My hint is read the log files kern.log Xorg.0.log and system.log. If you find some stuff that seems 'not normal' @ the end of these files, search the net for some answers...
<adam_____>  Minimec hold on i migt get internet
<adam_____> Minimec i am in crtl alt f1 what do i run
<minimec> adam_____: I told you before
<adam_____> I switched computers i cant see
<minimec> adam_____: cat /var/log/kern.log | pastebinit
<minimec> adam_____: They look both ok.
<adam_____> Minimec ????
<adam_____> Anyone
<minimec> adam_____: I don't see any problem with the kernel log and the xserver log. I see no reason for the system not to boot.
<adam_____> Should i just reinstall
<fibz_> ran into a problem installing xubuntu 14 on a laptop with external LCD. xubuntu seems to boot fine but i don't get video output on the external LCD (no lvds)
<fibz_> any ideas as to how to get video output? (booting from USB created by unetbootin)
<rww> So my firefox looks like http://i.imgur.com/4lcFryg.png
<rww> suggestions plz
<fibz_> use the x.org driver?
<rww> fibz_: hrm?
<fibz_> i've had that problem with the proprietary nvidia 304 driver
<fibz_> the answer was to enable nolapic boot option
<basketball> dropbox wont let me link computer to account the idicator is stuck on connecting
<ubuntu8908> Anyone here able to successfully install dropbox onto 14.04? Every time I try it gets stuck on 'connecting' . None of the fixes I have found online have helped
<lordievader> Good morning.
<onlty> Good evening.
<lordievader> Hey onlty, how are you doing?
<onlty> I'm fine
<onlty> just fine nothing else
<veke> Hello all can someone tell me what's the latest kernel in 14.04 ?
<veke> molgrum, are you running 14.04?
<molgrum> veke: hi, i am not
<veke> damn it :)
<molgrum> was just going to ask what version of linux is scheduled for 14.04
<veke> lol
<veke> I need the version of the kernel
<veke> currently running on 14.04
<veke> i think the updated
<veke> broke something and i'm somehow running an old kernel
<veke> lol
<molgrum> veke: what do you mean "need the version", uname -a?
<veke> Linux andrea 3.13.0-17-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 10 21:44:01 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<veke> but I think this is an older version
<veke> When i upgraded there was some problems writing grub stuff
<veke> dkessel are your unning 14.04 ?
<dkessel> veke yes... yesterday i also had 3.13.0-17
<molgrum> oh, so 3.13 is scheduled for next ubuntu release?
<ikonia> errr no
<dkessel> also, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/linux-image-generic shows that version
<veke> hmm i get random freeze of the system
<veke> nothing on the log
<veke> freeze means => need to manually reboot :P
<daas> when is the new login screen coming for 14.04?
<Nothing_Much> daas: I'm unsure
<Nothing_Much> It hasn't worked for me y et
<daas> I just tried it. It works!
<daas> It wasn't working before I restarted.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<rwsq1> how much memory do you guys have RT running in? This morning ours said it was out of memory trying to send email. I've got it running on an amazon micro instance (640MB) although I've added 1GB of swap space
<SuperLag> Should PPA comments revert back to normal from "disabled on upgrade to trusty", after the upgrade is complete?
<ikonia> I don't believe so
<k1l> no
<ikonia> as there may not be PPA's for the new release
<k1l> they stay disabled until you activate them again
<ikonia> also to be honest, I don't think it should allow you to upgrade with any ppa software installed due to the risk of conflict/bricking your machine
<k1l> and keep in mind, that most PPAs dont support the +1 release in early stages
<ikonia> I'm surprised it go through an upgrade to be honest
<k1l> well, it disables the PPAs (but doesnt remove the packages), then upgrades
<ikonia> thats why I'm surprised it made it through
<ikonia> as the dependencies are "normally" screwed
<ikonia> I guess it depends on the specific PPA, there are a handful of good ones
<k1l> if the PPA is set up right, the newer ubuntu will update the ppa-package anyway
<ikonia> so few are though, sadly, hence my surprise
<SuperLag> ikonia: I had no issues here. It disabled some stuff, like my Chrome entries, and VLC.
<ikonia> disabling it doesn't remove the packages though, so even then I'm surprised it gets through it,
<SuperLag> ikonia: I was actually pleasantly surprised at how smooth the upgrade went.
<SuperLag> I had to patch one file to get VMware Workstation modules to work.
<SuperLag> Reinstall a couple perl modules and python packages.
<ikonia> so not really smooth then
<ikonia> loads of external things failing
<SuperLag> no loads
<SuperLag> I use a CLI client for App.net.
<SuperLag> It requires a couple add-on modules for certain extra functionality. They're not part of the normal Perl distribution.
<ikonia> right, thats why I said "external"
<SuperLag> and I have a script that uses psutil to kill all the Chrome processes
<SuperLag> had to reinstall psutil
<ikonia> so doesn't sound great
<ikonia> lots of "re-install" things
<SuperLag> 3 things?
<SuperLag> that's what you call "lots"?
<ikonia> perl and python packages and a kernel module and psutil is not 3 things
<ikonia> thats 4 types of things, but I'm guessing it was more than 1 module per "thing"
<SuperLag> I knew the kernel module would not work, going in.
<ikonia> yes, that's not really a surprise
<SuperLag> all the patch does is change the kernel reference to 3.13
<SuperLag> ikonia: So, are you saying... for a successful upgrade, you expect 100% of every last piece to work flawlessly?
<SuperLag> is that your expectation?
<ikonia> yeah, if it's going to be targeted at everyone
<SuperLag> that makes me laugh
<ikonia> it makes me laugh also
<SuperLag> I've *NEVER* had a major version upgrade on Ubuntu go well.
<SuperLag> Not until this one.
<ikonia> so that's not a good thing either
<ikonia> a big part of this is how external vendors do not deal with ubuntu's release schedule
<SuperLag> It was bad enough, early on, that I eventually opted to keep things like /home and /opt on separate partitions, and do a clean install.
<SuperLag> I still keep /home and /opt and /usr/local separate... but this time around... it worked really well
<SuperLag> I just did do-release-upgrade -d, and let it go.
<miraiE> please help me about this http://prntscr.com/304sft I installed in kubuntu
<dougl> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> morning dougl
<dougl> Beta 2... just like christmas in april!!!
<BluesKaj> we'll see
<dougl> what do you use for e-mail client?
<monkeyjuice> thunderbird here
<dougl> obviously happy?
<monkeyjuice> i am
<dougl> that does news groups and multiple mail servers?
<monkeyjuice> wow quassel just crashed
<dougl> I have tried it but not for years... and k mail really let me down on 12.10 (probably user error) but I broke it pretty easy
<BluesKaj> dougl, kmail let a lot of ppl down, it's inherently buggy with some hw it seems
<monkeyjuice> hmmm now 14.04 is crashing around me right now
<dougl> BluesKaj, always thot it was me... what do you use for mail?
<BluesKaj> guess I should try it on this intel laptop, but I'm adverse to akonadi and nepomuk for home users
<BluesKaj> thunderbird
<monkeyjuice> trying a reboot brb
<dougl> BluesKaj, I better roll up my sleeves and put up with the learning curve and use thunderbird
<BluesKaj> t-bird is quite user friendly
<SuperLag> it's also the most featureful, at this point
<SuperLag> I wish MS would make Exchange support more Linux-friendly.
<SuperLag> they don't stand to lose *anything* by doing so
<SuperLag> that's a different discussion entirely, though... sorry.
<dougl> Anyone have a sec... installed 14.04, (LAMP) server and then wordpress and when ever I tune to the ip is says the data file is missing and I look for it and it is there...
<ikonia> what data file
<ikonia> wordpress is not a "data file" it's a collection of php scripts talking to a mysql database
<k1l> look at the data permissions
<k1l> and is lamp the ubuntu packages or is it a 3rd party install thing
<dougl> ikonia, sorry missed your reply - still got a few...
<ikonia> still got a few what ?
 * dougl has to put his 15 year old dog down today - trying to stay busy
<dougl> ikonia for that data file... sec I will fire that machine up
<ikonia> there is no one data file
<ikonia> wordpress is made up of multiple files and a database
<ikonia> and nothing should access a database data file directly
<dougl> right... so I followed the howto that I lost for 12.10 and now I need a LTS server (want - lol) to host what I already have...
<ikonia> that wasn't my question
<ikonia> what data file are you referencing
<dougl> lol - k sec thanks :)
<ikonia> ???
<dougl> no I mean I am looking
<k1l> if you want a LTS server dont run 14.04 right now
<k1l> take 12.04, that is lts
<dougl> 12.04 would not install on thae hardware for some reason had to settle foe 12.10... I thought the beta would turn into lts no?
<k1l> the 12.04.4 that you get to download now (the 4th "service pack") will have a newer kernel. and yes a 14.04 beta will become a 14.04 lts, but until that there is a lot that can make trouble
<dougl> k1l, not migrating to 14.04 just preparing - dual boots with 14.04 on server and 13.10 on notebook... I am just so excited I cannot hold myself back!
<miraiE> please help me about this http://prntscr.com/304sft I installed in kubuntu
<k1l> there is a reason why this is labled not-final. and the lts-to-lts update process will start at 14.04.1. just odnt tell us we didnt warn you
<archer43543> quick question: has anyone managed to install dropbox on 14.04? cant seem to make it work
<k1l> archer43543: dropbox updated itself some days ago and is working fine
<archer43543> hmm is that so? ive installed from every possible location (deb, source, software center) and I can't get it to work
<ikonia> someone else was complaining in #ubuntu that the dropbox package was not prompting for username/password
<archer45859> yes this is my problem
<philinux> Anyone noticed Firefox is not remembering it's screen size after a resize
<dougiel> ikonia, you still here... The requested URL /wp-admin/install.php was not found on this server.
<k1l> dougiel: look at the data permissions of that files
<Pici> And if apache is actually setup to serve them
<dougl> k1l www-data:www-data
<ikonia> is it in the correct document root
<ikonia> please tell me you 've not copied your 12.10 config file into 14.04 as apache 2.2 and 2.4 have different vhost configs
<dougl> ikonia, not yet - lol but I am sure I ahve done something else just as dumb
<dougl> yeah I don't know what the issue could be... chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www...
<ikonia> stop blindly doing things
<ikonia> think it through
 * dougl sees good advice
<Pici> Look at your apache2 configs and log files, is it looking in the right place for files?
<dougl> never looked for logs before... I will be googling - I will do some more research and look for some intelligent questions
<ikonia> you don't need to google
<dougl> ?
<ikonia> look at the document root setting for your virtual host, look at the access_log and error_log of your webserver and look at what happens when you try to hit the page
<ikonia> put a test index.html in the document root to prove it's up and serving then deal with wordpress
<ikonia> and normally install.php is not in wp-admin directory, it's normally in the root
<dougl> ikonia, I tested appache install and got the debian info page and replaced it with my resume
<ikonia> ok, so work forward from there
<waaseh> Hi, is ubuntu 14.4 beta1 iso is installable like other binary iso?
<k1l> waaseh: there are milestone and daily .isos available
<waaseh> the link please?
<k1l> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<waaseh> http://www.cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/beta-1/source/    is only the soruce  iso
<k1l> here are the daily images: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<waaseh> thanks
<mbruzek> Hello, I have tried searching for solution to my problem but unable to find it.  Please give me a link if the problem has already been discussed or reported.
<mbruzek> I am using trusty and for the past 2 days apt-get upgrade hangs right after the grub setup for memtest86+
<k1l> mbruzek: apt-get update and memtest?
<mbruzek> k1l, correct, but I am not sure if memtest86+ is the cause, or something AFTER that is causing a problem.
<mbruzek> my apt-get upgrade is hung and never completes.
<k1l> run a apt-get update first
<mbruzek> Yes I do that before upgrade
<mbruzek> I have the latest memtest
<mbruzek> I mostly run:  sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<k1l> mbruzek: you are mixing things
<mbruzek> k1l, sorry.  I do update each time before running upgrade
<k1l> please put all that into a pasteservice
<k1l> !paste | mbruzek
<ubottu> mbruzek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mbruzek> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7080638/
<mbruzek> k1l, sorry it took so long I use a terminal byobu that does not scroll back naturally
<mbruzek> In this particular case I did a "dist-upgrade" but I can confirm that "upgrade" works or hangs the same
<k1l> how long did you wait there?
<mbruzek> It has been running at least 2 hours
<mbruzek> I have had similar problems today and yesterday, so I have tried to kill the process, and then apt-get complains that it has been disrupted and I run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<k1l> make sure your partitions are not full
<mbruzek> good idea!   /dev/sda1       103G   23G   75G  24% /
<mbruzek> That seems OK.
<k1l> run a apt-get install -f
<mbruzek> Should I kill the current apt-get process?
<k1l> yes
<mbruzek> $ sudo apt-get install -f
<mbruzek> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mbruzek> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mbruzek> Remove the lock?
<k1l> make sure no other process is running with the packages system
<mbruzek> k1l, I don't believe there are
<mbruzek> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7080694/
<mbruzek> after removing lock
<mbruzek> $ sudo apt-get install -f
<mbruzek> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mbruzek> Getting stuck at the same place
<mbruzek> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7080708/
<k1l> maybe that is the problem? Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<k1l> sry i dont know where the problem is in that but i have to be afk now for some time, so see if some others in here can answer
<TenLeftFingers> I'm running 14.04 in virtualbox and since the last reboot I can't connect to the network. The whole thing is strange because I came in and the laptop was both _hot_ and _off_. So I don't know is it an update that killed it or something else.
<ccmolik_> hey so i just got done with an install of 14.04-gnome, and Xorg appears to be segfaulting in my parallels VM
<ccmolik_> i also noticed on the livecd that whenever it tries to kick me back to GDM that fails
<ccmolik_> in that i get a nice blank screen
<ccmolik_> so I tried Xorg -configure to spit out a working xorg.conf, and no luck (once installed); I get a segfault
<ccmolik_> not sure if it's an xorg drivers issue, or what
<ccmolik_> possibly a gdm bug
<spaes> does anyone know whether gnome classic can easily be installed from the default 14.04 desktop distribution, or whether you will need to download a separate distro (UbuntuGnome) ? in 12.04 there were a few packages you could install to easily switch to gnome classic
<Beldar> spaes, I believe for the classic alone it bis the gnome-panel
<Beldar> is*
<Beldar> spaes, No separate distros, all these desktops are in the ubuntu repos.
<spaes> Beldar: "flavor" then? my point is that i would like to avoid xubuntu/kubuntu/gubuntu.
<Beldar> spaes, gubuntu?
<spaes> i made that up
<Beldar> spaes, Gnome 3 underlies most of the desktops, however you could do a net install after release and have wider choice by installing just the desktop you want.
<spaes> oh i see what you are getting at
<spaes> Beldar: if i understand you correctly then, if Ubuntu Gnome can provide gnome classic based on the standard ubuntu repositories, then I should be able to install gnome-panel/etc from any desktop configuration, even the standard one that normally only has unity right?
<Beldar> spaes, Yeah, you have git iut.
<Beldar> it*
<spaes> ok that's good news
<Beldar> The gnome shell release, the gnome 3 desktop shell, should have the classic on board I believe.
<Beldar> you can get a release with just the gnome 3 desktop, I think you are referring to that already.
<ccmolik_> google screwed me and i thought ubuntu-gnome was the default 13.04 beta iso heh
<ccmolik_> literacy is hard
<Beldar> I use the shell  myself, a bit tweaked however.
<spaes> i wouldn't mind converting to unity or gnome3, i've given both a shot a few times, but i just can't seem to get the same level of productivity out of them
<ccmolik_> gnome3 is nice but i hate how minimizing hides the app to the activities menu
<spaes> Beldar: could you give an example or two of how you tweak it?
<ccmolik_> at least 14's stock gnome3 shows the logout menu by default
 * ccmolik_ glares at fedora 19's direction
<Beldar> spaes, There are a number of extensions there is a web site. I use the cairo dock and synapse, not the left side bar brought up from the left top corner. Small tweaks really.
<spaes> ok just looked up cairo and synapse
<spaes> that seems like a nice combo and it looks really clean
<spaes> i just can't wrap my head around multi-tasking scenarios where i have 3 terminals open and 2 spreadsheets and a text editor
<Beldar> spaes, cairo adds another desktop is all, only use it in the shell, has lots of tweak options for the panel.
<Beldar> I only*
<dougl> why does my apache in ubuntu 14.04 only work when my wordpress data is in /var/www/html?
<ccmolik_> dougl: DocumentRoot
<ccmolik_> it's an httpd.conf setting
<ccmolik_> or apache2.conf rather
 * ccmolik_ takes off his red hat
<ccmolik_> so yeah, gdm doesn't want to start on my freshly-installed box. anything I can take a look at to try to convince it otherwise?
<ccmolik_> it's a VM on parallels desktop
<ccmolik_> if I try Xorg -configure, I get a backgrace, /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 s
<ccmolik_> listed as the only library
<ccmolik_> logging in and 'startx' appears to fire off gnome just fine
<dougl> ccmolik_, no I did not see it in there?
<ccmolik_> odd
<dougl> agreed
<ccmolik_> time to dig and make realmd play nice
<ccmolik_> with our AD setup
<ccmolik_> gaah
<ccmolik_> i hate avahi
<ccmolik_> but i hate centrify auth more :)
<utack> is anyone using a "realtek 8192CU" by any chance?
<utack> mine is totally unstable
<Beldar> utack, Realtek at times is not a good choice, http://askubuntu.com/search?q=realtek+8192CU
<utack> Beldar, i already had this device. got to switch it for another one thoug
<basketball> ubuntu 14.04 login screen wont let me type password
<ccmolik_> at least you get one ;)
<Daekdroom> basketball, does it tell you it's wrong?
<basketball> Daekdroom:  no
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> So you simply can't input a password?
<Daekdroom> You try to and nothing happens?
<basketball> yea i can login via crtl alt f1 or guest account
<basketball> Daekdroom:  have any idea
<Daekdroom> Nope.
<Daekdroom> If it was only the login screen refusing to accept your password, it'd be an issue with keyboard indicator messing up the keyboard layout settings.
<basketball> !dpg_configure
<basketball> !set p gdm
<ubottu> basketball: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<basketball> !configure gdm
<basketball> Daekdroom:  how do i set gdm as default
<Daekdroom> basketball, install it through the command line. You should then be prompted to choose between it and lightdm
<Daekdroom> If you already do have it installed, use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<basketball> ok thanks i knew if wawas so mething like that
<basketball> Daekdroom:  going down for reboot
<ccmolik_> yeah idk what's up with gdm just not working on my vm whilst gnome desktop is fine
<basketballl> Daekdroom,  that confirms that the issue is with lightdm
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-13
<kernelpnc> Hello! Is there any info on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpa/+bug/1289047 ? Like, is the cause in the kernel, wifi-module or hostapd itself?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289047 in wpa (Ubuntu) "[Trusty] hostapd package is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laibsch> How can I deal with bug 1291262?
<ubottu> bug 1291262 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade gives up too easily on 404 error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291262
<Laibsch> How can I deal with bug 1291262 to continue with the upgrade?
<ubottu> bug 1291262 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade gives up too easily on 404 error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291262
<Guest57315> Hi.  Is it possible to install restricted extras in Kubuntu 14.04 beta?
<Guest57315> "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"  results in "E: Unable to locate package kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Laibsch> Guest57315: that package is in multiverse
<Guest57315> Laibsch: thanks, I'll see if I have that repo.
<Guest57315> Laibsch: multiverse is enabled, but it seems to be pulling it from the live DVD.  maybe it can't get packages from the DVD?
<Guest57315> or maybe it's trying the other optical drive address
<Guest57315> directory, not address.
<Guest57315> Laibsch: I finally got it to work.  Thanks again :)
<Laibsch> Guest57315: good to hear
<Laibsch> How can I deal with bug 1291262 to continue with the upgrade?
<ubottu> bug 1291262 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade gives up too easily on 404 error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291262
<lordievader> Good morning.
<novid_> hello all
<novid_> I want to running a script when system is boot on ubuntu 14.04
<novid_> i add it to /etc/network/if-up.d/ folder
<novid_> i can  run it manually but it dont automatically run when booting system all of its's line
<novid_> maybe apparmor  stop running the script automatically ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<dougl> morning ladies and gents
<kernelpnc> Does anyone have any info on bug 1289047, like possible causes (hostapd doesn't seem to be it) and a timeframe for a fix?
<ubottu> bug 1289047 in wpa (Ubuntu) "[Trusty] hostapd package is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289047
<Laibsch> How can I deal with bug 1291262 to continue with the upgrade?
<ubottu> bug 1291262 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade gives up too easily on 404 error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291262
<dougl> BluesKaj, yo fel appachelogger iko nia 1lk helped me thru it all - thank god too... I needed distractions yesterday cuz I had to put down my old dog.
<BluesKaj> bummer about your old dog, i know the feeling :\
<BluesKaj> dougl,^
<dougl> BluesKaj, pm?
<BluesKaj> dougl, sure
<basketball> The following packages have been kept back:
<basketball>   usb-modeswitch-data
<basketball> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<dog-food> when I type in bash rm ~/Downloads/ and hit tab it doesnt show files only directories
<dog-food> same for rm
<dog-food> this sucks
<dog-food> %¤/¤/¤(
<dkessel> dog-food: that is a known bug. bug 1288031
<ubottu> bug 1288031 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "Tab expansion only auto-completes directory names" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288031
<basketball> how do i downgrade version of dropbox
<jetsaredim> is there a way to get unity to only show the clock and notification area on one screen when in a dual screen config?
<v2> Just tried 14.04 DVD with the Radeon HD3870X2 - doesn't work.  Goes to the desktop then flashes to black then back to the desktop then black and then nothing no video output.  Keyboard lights (num, caps) also stop working.  CTRL-ALT-F1 - F12/DEL does nothing  It does power off cleanly (did not have to hold the power button).
<wander> can someone confirm pretty high cpu usage with compiz on 14.04 when there is some display area that gets updated/drawn alot? e.g. the spectrum visualization in audacious or deadbeef
<wander> by pretty high I mean ~20% on a thinkpad t420
<dkessel> wander: i am trying audacious. the opengl spectrum analyzer?
<dkessel> wander: tried both the opengl and non-opengl analyzer. nothing happening which i would call cpu usage
<tomreyn> hi! is radeon DPM enabled by default in 14.04 ?
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-14
<AussieDownUnder> Hmmm, so I noticed "sudo apt-get update" works differently now in my xubuntu 14.04
<AussieDownUnder> Did it not just used to update the mirror lists? Now it seems to actually update other things.
<Beldar> AussieDownUnder, other things like? apt just calls the repos in the sources.list or sources.list.d
<AussieDownUnder> The last few days it's been installing updates as well
<AussieDownUnder> Usually I use dist-upgrade to do that
<Beldar> dist-upgrade is for a small upgrade set of packages is all
<AussieDownUnder> I guess I am a noob & it could of been installing all that stuff all along but it's definitely changed in the last few days as to what displays on the screen when I've run that command
<AussieDownUnder> Beldar, I just thought it updated the source list, now it actually upgrade software & other stuff.
<AussieDownUnder> upgrades*
<Beldar> AussieDownUnder, I have not used xubuntu in awhile, not sure of any changes really. Does not seem like a logical change however.
<AussieDownUnder> Beldar, well I'm on the 14.04 beta, its getting new crazy updates nearly every day
<Beldar> I get about a 100 or more a day, part of the development cycle
<Beldar> I have misread your issue, I thought you were saying the update command upgrades as well i one command, rather than a complaint if so many updates.
<Beldar> s/if/of
<AussieDownUnder> Beldar, it does though, I type sudo apt-get upgrade & it actually upgrades packages and software
<AussieDownUnder> Beldar, oh my god I'm retarded. I've been dislexically typing upgrade instead of update, sorry for wasting your time Beldar.
<AussieDownUnder> dyslexically*
<Beldar> AussieDownUnder, Heh, no biggie. ;)
<AussieDownUnder> Can't workout why I can't hear sound in tuxguitar, I'm thinking something is wrong with my midi in xubuntu, there's nothing I can really change in tux to fix it that I know of so far.
<Laibsch1> How can I deal with bug 1291262 to continue with the upgrade?
<ubottu> bug 1291262 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade gives up too easily on 404 error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291262
<Stanley00> Laibsch: how about disable/pure that ppa mirror before run do-release-upgrade?
<tomreyn> Laibsch1: <Stanley00> Laibsch: how about disable/pure that ppa mirror before run do-release-upgrade?
 * tomreyn fixing peoples' communication since 1989
<nbros652> anyone here... I'm running 14.04 with all of the updates... "gnome-screensaver-command -l" seems to work. However, "gnome-screensaver-command -q" says it's not running after -l. "gnome-screensaver-command -d" doesn't work at all for me. Anyone else experiencing this?
<Nothing_Much> How do I report a bug again?
<onlty> There's Nothing_Much to do, but multiple bugs usually results in duplicate bugs
<tzafrir> I tried upgrading a test system from 12.4 to 14.4 . I fail to login from the display manager (text mode login works)
<tzafrir> in .xsession-errors of the user I see that gnome-session is missing
<tzafrir> update-alternatives --display x-session-manager shows only gnome-session,
<tzafrir> and I couldn't find any way in the login screen to set the required session
<tzafrir> What should I try next?
<Nothing_Much> onlty: Well the global menu's won't stick to the top panel
<tzafrir> sorry, my mistake. The upgrade process did not actually complete
<lordievader> Good morning.
<arrith> DJones: sure, anything you have to say pro/con
<arrith> i'm debating whether or not to go 13.10 and 14.04
<arrith> people are always saying "oh if you can't handle stuff breaking you shouldn't do prerelease stuff"
<arrith> i heard about an issue with tab completion in bash in 14.04
<DJones> arrith: As I say, I've only had two issues, one is the login screen, sometimes it can be a bit of pain getting the keyboard going, occasionally have to use the onscreen keyboard or have a couple of goes
<DJones> Only other issue is that hotot for twitter seems a bit unstable
<ikonia> wasn't that an Xorg bug that is supposed to be fixed now ?
<DJones> ikonia: I'm not sure, I may have updates from the last 48 hours to install, but I still had a bit of an issue with it last night
<ikonia> I'd read some bugs on that that xorg was slow initialising some input devices
<DJones> arrith: Can't say about tab completion, I've not needed to use it yet
<DJones> ikonia: That could be it, it does seem to clear after a short time
<arrith> DJones: mind opening a terminal and trying?
<arrith> just like "ls Dow<tab>"
<DJones> arrith: Sorry, I'm at work now, if you're still online in about 10 hours I'll be able to check when I get home, or somebody else should be able to check for you
<dkessel> arrith: the issue is known. it is bug 1288031. you're welcome to mark yourself as affected in there ;)
<ubottu> bug 1288031 in bash-completion (Debian) "Tab expansion only auto-completes directory names" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288031
<arrith> DJones: ah that's okay
<arrith> dkessel: thanks
<samsul> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<samsul> ubottu; who are you?
<ubottu> samsul: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<samsul> ubottu; what is your name?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<samsul> ubottu; pascal
<Nothing_Much> So...
<Nothing_Much> How do I report a bug that relates to the Global menu's showing up in the title bar instead of the panel?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<hyde> Hmm, Qt5 is still 5.0.2. Anybody here who might know what's up with that? I found one bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1278329) which is related, but that has not been updated since end of Feb.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1278329 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Qt 5.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> hyde: 5.2 is in trusty-proposed currently
<hyde> yofel: ok, cool. so when it will be in the normal repos?
<yofel> "soon"
<hyde> ah :-)
<hyde> well, before end of April  I hope ;)
<Meerkat> does that apply to qtcreator 3.0 as well? it was uploaded to trusty-proposed today. Lubuntu won't let me activate that repo, though. :(
<Nothing_Much> So how do I report a bug that doesn't involve a crash?
<Meerkat> Nothing_Much, manually, at bugs.ubuntu.com
<SuperLag> fucking awesome... this morning's update hosed my working system, and uninstalled Unity
<SuperLag> and trying to go back and install what was removed has a bunch of references to unresolvable QT dependencies
<Meerkat> SuperLag, do you have the trusty-proposed repo active? There were some QT and qtcreator updates today on there.
<SuperLag> Meerkat: I don
<SuperLag> Meerkat: sorry. I don't think so.
<SuperLag> Meerkat: How do I add that repo to sources.list?
<SuperLag> or is that not the right thing to do, in this case?
<Meerkat> if you don't use trusty-proposed then that is not the issue
<SuperLag> UGH.
<SuperLag> I should have known better.
<SuperLag> I'm trying to avoid a reinstall, and wondering if there's a way to fix whatever is broken without a reinstall.
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, if you have any ppas that could have damaged your install you can revert with the ppa-purge app
<SuperLag> BluesKaj: once the PPAs are purged, do I just try and reinstall what was removed? or is there some better way to get the system back into a working state?
<SuperLag> and when you've only got CLI access... what's the best way to get a list of the PPAs installed?
<TJ-> SuperLag: "grep ppa /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<TJ-> SuperLag: also, check the apt logs to see what went wrong/what was upgraded: "/var/log/apt/history.log" and others in that directory
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, the ppa-purge command removes any packages that were installed thru that ppa
<SuperLag> yeah, but it's not clear what you're supposed to specify as the arg to ppa-purge
<SuperLag> what I'm trying isn't working
<SuperLag> for example... I have tuxpoldo-btsync-saucy
<SuperLag> and I try "ppa-purge tuxpoldo-btsync-saucy" and it says that it can't find the package list for that PPA
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<SuperLag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7090808/
<SuperLag> ah, got it... just tuxpoldo/btsync
<BluesKaj> yup
<SuperLag> yeah, from looking at the history log, I don't see what went wrong... just what it upgraded and what it removed
<SuperLag> :/
<SuperLag> I
<SuperLag> I've tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop and unity, in hopes that all the launcher and menubar stuff would come back, but I'm stuck with a desktop that has a few icons.
<SuperLag> When I do Ctrl-Alt-t for Terminal, I get the terminal window, with no window controls or scrollbar
<SuperLag> actually... *any* window I open has no window controls
<SuperLag> my only option is to do CTRL-Q to close them
<dog-food> firrefox wouldn't open some web pages but they work now after I restarted
<MooDoo> evening all
<danialbehzadi> No one has problems with unity?
<MooDoo> danialbehzadi: i do :D
<danialbehzadi> From last night upgrade it doesn't work at all. I wanted to see if this is general issue or something is wrong with me
<basketball> danialbehzadi,  file a bug and install gnome
<MooDoo> danialbehzadi: boots into a desktop screen only no unity and yu can only ctrl alt t to get a terminal?
<danialbehzadi> yes, I have workspaces and can work with terminal, but no launcher, panel, or window decoration
<MooDoo> danialbehzadi: SNAP!
<MooDoo> danialbehzadi: out of interest look at - http://pastebin.com/67y3e1sd
<MooDoo> do you get that in /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log
<danialbehzadi> MooDoo: Yes
<MooDoo> danialbehzadi: seems there is a few who is getting it
<sdfsdfsf> hi guys apt-get dist-upgrade would like to unistall unity
<sdfsdfsf> is it right
<Jordan_U> sdfsdfsf: Are you trying to upgrade from 13.10?
<sdfsdfsf> no
<sdfsdfsf> I did install beta some time ago
<danialbehzadi> sdfsdfsf: That doesn't seem noraml
<danialbehzadi> *normal ^
<sdfsdfsf> can unity ppa can be the reason
<sdfsdfsf> I did add one with minimalization on click
<danialbehzadi> sdfsdfsf: which ppa did you add?
<sdfsdfsf> ppa unity-minimize-on-click
<danialbehzadi> sdfsdfsf: May be that's the reason. What does it want to install then?
<sdfsdfsf> need to restart laptop becous system upgrade just stop working with cpu 100%
<sdfsdfsf> be right back
<mar_dan> back
<mar_dan> now that is to install
<mar_dan>  appmenu-qt5 hud libaccounts-qt5-1 libgsettings-qt1 libhud2 libnux-4.0-0
<mar_dan>   libnux-4.0-common libqt53d5 libqt5dbus5 libqt5feedback5 libqt5gui5
<mar_dan>   libqt5location5 libqt5multimedia5 libqt5network5 libqt5opengl5
<mar_dan>   libqt5organizer5 libqt5printsupport5 libqt5qml5 libqt5quick5 libqt5sensors5
<mar_dan>   libqt5sql5 libqt5sql5-sqlite libqt5svg5 libqt5test5 libqt5webkit5
<mar_dan>   libqt5webkit5-qmlwebkitplugin libqt5widgets5 libqt5xml5 libsignon-extension1
<mar_dan>   libsignon-plugins-common1 libsignon-qt5-1 libunity-action-qt1 libunityvoice1
<mar_dan>   qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin qtdeclarative5-localstorage-plugin
<mar_dan>   qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin
<mar_dan>   qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin
<mar_dan>   qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin qtdeclarative5-unity-action-plugin
<mar_dan>   qtdeclarative5-window-plugin signon-keyring-extension signon-plugin-oauth2
<mar_dan>   signon-plugin-password signon-ui signond ubuntu-wallpapers
<mar_dan>   unity-voice-service unity-webapps-qml webapp-container webbrowser-app
<mar_dan> with dist-upgrade it ask me to remove
<mar_dan>  libqt5core5 ubuntu-desktop unity unity-tweak-tool
<mar_dan> and install new
<jtaylor> !paste | mar_dan
<ubottu> mar_dan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mar_dan> libqt5core5a libqt5positioning5 libxcb-xkb1 ubuntu-wallpapers-trusty
<jtaylor> you should probably not do the upgrade if it wants to remove unity
<mar_dan> oh sorry I am so noob as it come to irc
<mar_dan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7092262/
<basketballllll> When i plug in speakers the computing mutes and unmutes over and over causing there to be a popping spund
<basketballllll> I am going out how hot is it near me cokie
<mar_dan> ok so ppa was the problem
<mar_dan> i did ppa-purge and now upgrade is just fine
<mar_dan> thx for help
<basketball> when i plug in speakers it make my computer mute and unmute nonstop causing a poping sound
<edude03> Hello everyone, didn't realize there was a development channel haha
<edude03> Anyway I'm experiencing a kernel panic on 14.04 on a T440s when I try and boot the installer from USB, sorry for the picture but it looks like this https://www.dropbox.com/s/gu6a0xb9el8q2ke/2014-03-12%2016.45.40.jpg
<reb> Will Ubuntu 14.04 install on ARM Chromebooks with full disk encryption?
<edude03> reb it doesn't already?
<edude03> 13.10 I mean
<reb> Don't know ... maybe it works with 13.10 ...
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-15
<arrith> is there a good current-ish list anywhere of known issues with 14.04?
<damascene> Hi, I'm unable to switch between keyboard layouts from panel icon or keyboard shortcut.
<damascene> this was not happing before the new update
<damascene> Linux pc 3.13.0-17-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 10 21:44:01 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<calmsiva> I could not log-in to my 14.04 (downloaded yesterday & installed yesterday) after succesful installation. I also could log-in the first time, and created an user ID.  Shutdown and re-started, but could not log-in
<calmsiva> problem facing - log-in screen is opening.  showing admin name & user name.  but could not type me password in both
<calmsiva> anyone with any clue on my issue
<calmsiva> using Ubuntu from 9.04 till now (still using 10.04 RC 4 or 5 !!!)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Meerkat> anyone here running lubuntu? I would need someone to test if Software & Updates can be run without being asked for a password.
<DJones> Is anybody aware of a shift lock/num lock indicator for 14.04, my laptop doesn't have any indicator lights to let me know when they're on/off
<DJones> I've found a ppa but was hoping for a repo app
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<xsacha> anyone else have glitches with audio after recent update?
<xsacha> sound just not working and changing sound settings causes lags and crashes
<cryptlink> has anyone else have problems with unity 14.04 login, after logging in then login dialog becomes blank and stays freezed
<Bluefoxicy> hmm
<Bluefoxicy> update-manager -d -c doesn't work
<Bluefoxicy> do-release-upgrade -d does
<Bluefoxicy> and us.archive.ubuntu.com is slow
<arayaq> Hi, any idea why Gnome Shell is not an option at login? Is it a known bug? (Obviously the packages are installed)
<trism> arayaq: do you have gnome-session installed? I see they split out a new ubuntu-session package so it might not be there by default anymore
<arayaq> trism: let me check
<arayaq> trism: worked! :D ty
<basketball> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7096808/
<Volkodav> Did anybody experience any breakage on the recent partial upgrade?
<basketball> partial ?
<ubuntued> today I opened up my Thunderbird in 14.04 beta
<ubuntued> and it has no title bar and I can't grab the triangular tab in the bottom-right corner to resize it
<ubuntued> can alt tab
<ubuntued> but can't close it without keyboard shortcusts
<ubuntued> cuts*
<ubuntued> Alt-Space options to minimise works, resize doesn't do anything
<ubuntued> any ideas?
<ubuntued> Firefox is fine
<basketball> i sent in a bug and got this email paste.ubuntu.com/7096808
<Guye_Alvarez> one question, how can i install Jdownloader in Ubuntu 14.04?
<ikonia> Guye_Alvarez: how did you install it in other versions
<exalt> whatsup with skype ?
<Guye_Alvarez> Jdownload is the first time in ubuntu, ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> if you want a proper answer, ask a proper question exalt
<ikonia> Guye_Alvarez: ok, is there linux support for it
<llutz> Guye_Alvarez: https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader
<exalt> ikonia: ok, i tried to install skype but aptitude tells my its not installable, is there a way to install it correctly ?
<ikonia> exalt: the first thing is to consider that aptitude has been moved away from - so why are you using it ?
<ikonia> exalt: second thing is thats not the exact error, give the exact error, use a pastebin if needed
<exalt> ikonia: i use apt indeed, isnt that just an abvr ?
<ikonia> exalt: what ?
<jtaylor> most likely skype is not in the trusty archive yet
<jtaylor> partner stuff usually gets added later
<exalt> ahh okay :)
<Guye_Alvarez> http://pastebin.com/WxPk74QA
<Guye_Alvarez> is imposible install JDownload, what i have it?
<ikonia> looks like it's not available for trusty in that PPA
<Guye_Alvarez> and now is imposible
<Guye_Alvarez> ?
<ikonia> please read what I just typed
<llutz> Guye_Alvarez: either you wait until they update the ppa-repo or you just use the multios-zip from http://jdownloader.org/download/index
<Guye_Alvarez> thanks :D
<mar_dan> hello, just would like to ask how can I get samba error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1257186 if i did uninstll it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1257186 in samba (Ubuntu) "memory leakage messages " [Medium,Confirmed]
<mar_dan> ah becouse this error can be from some lib https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=728666
<ubottu> Debian bug 728666 in libpam-smbpass "libpam-smbpass: No talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4831, leaking memory" [Normal,Open]
<SuperLag> Can I do an "in place" install and have Ubuntu fix whatever was broken with my install, and keep personal data intact?
<SuperLag> /, /home, /usr/local, and /opt are all on separate partitions
<penguin42> SuperLag: You can erase your / and reinstall there hopefully not breaking your /home - but I'd back up first
<SuperLag> I guess, if all fails... I can tell it to use that entire drive, and ignore the other partitions. / is on its own separate drive.
<SuperLag> but yes, back up, of course :)
 * SuperLag is ultra-paranoid about data loss... and keeps *several* backups.
<penguin42> but have you tried to restore?
<SuperLag> only data
<SuperLag> not the OS portion
<SuperLag> and restores of data alone were successful
<SuperLag> that's why I isolate everything
<SuperLag> other than the convenience aspect... I'm not worried, as much, about if the OS part gets hosed.
<SuperLag> It'd just be nice to not have to reconfigure everything from scratch, if I can help it.
<penguin42> SuperLag: If your installation is working you can just upgrade
<SuperLag> penguin42: it's mostly working. an update hosed Unity though.
<SuperLag> so when I log in, there's no launcher
<SuperLag> no window controls or scrollbars on any windows I open
<penguin42> oh right, have you tried updating again?
<SuperLag> I'm scared to update on my home machine. Its still intact, and i'm afraid of repeating the same issue here
<SuperLag> I havent attempted an update on my work machine since yesterday
<bekks> You have backups. No need to be afraid.
<Daekdroom> Why are you using Ubuntu 14.04 in your work machine in the first place? O.o
<Daekdroom> (I mean, consider rolling back to 13.10)
<SuperLag> Daekdroom: because the upgrade went so well on my home machine
<SuperLag> i know i know
<bekks> On a working machine, I'd use LTS only.
<Daekdroom> Oh well. I'd too expect that after FeatureFreeze.
<Daekdroom> (but turns out UI changes do move code around enough to break things)
<SuperLag> bekks: i'm going to do just that, going forward... and leave my tinkering to the VMs
<k1l> seems like the gnome apps are already linked against wayland? totem and empathy dont start for me with: empathy: error while loading shared libraries: libwayland-egl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<basketball>  sent in a bug and got this email paste.ubuntu.com/7096808
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-16
<ron__> Hi, I was wondering if there was a system wide audio equalizer for Ubuntu 14.04. I did try PulseAudio Equalizer, added the PPA however when trying to install it I got a error saying package could not be found.
<Ralith> I just ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade on my ubuntu 14 optimus laptop and nvidia-prime has ceased working. Specifically, the GLX extension is no longer available in X, and xrandr --listproviders only lists intel.
<Ralith> how do I fix this and prevent it from recurring?
<Ralith> the prime-offload script prints an X11 BadValue error
<Ralith> Xorg.0.log contains:
<Ralith> [    33.127] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi elfy
<elfy> oops
<elfy> BluesKaj: so how's things in whatever you run?
<BluesKaj> elfy, quite good , a few graphics artifacts, but no freezing or segfaults on Kubuntu Trusty
<elfy> nice
<elfy> got a few oddities in xubuntu - but nothing too nasty that's not pre trusty
<BluesKaj> none on my nvidia gpu desktop pc, but this intel gpu laptop has a few
 * BluesKaj nods
<gabmus> hello there
<gabmus> anybody willing to help?
<penguin42> only if you say what the problem is
<elfy> best just to get on and ask
<gabmus> sorry
<gabmus> got helped on ubuntu
<gabmus> on #ubuntu
<gabmus> basically i was using 14.04 gnome using the gnome-staging ppa, resulting in a s***load of bugs
<gabmus> now im purging this ppa, switching back to gnome 3.10. Everything should work fine
<Nothing_Much> gabmus: is it working fine?
<gabmus> what's the subject
<gabmus> gnome 3.10, gnome 3.11, the staging ppa or what
<gabmus> gotta reboot
<gabmus> later
<STiK> Very impressed with how 14.04 is currently.. Kudos to all involved :)
<miraiE> I agree, STiK
<Beryl> :~$ firefox
<Beryl> (process:12940): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<Beryl> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Beryl> Ugh an update broke firefox
<Beryl> Anyone unable to run firefox after updating recently?
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-09
<cxdvty> ObrienDave: You here bro?
<ObrienDave> yup
<cxdvty> There are no updates for ubuntu 15.04 after fresh install?
<ObrienDave> probably not, did you get the beta or the daily?
<cxdvty> beta
<cxdvty> will i get an update for the big systemd tomorrow?
<ObrienDave> i don't know. could be
<cxdvty> And an update when ubuntu 15.04 gets officially released in april?
<ObrienDave> i'm sure there will be updates before then
<ObrienDave> that's not due out for 6 weeks or so
<cxdvty> I mean when it comes out will i have to download it or can i update to the official release from here
<cxdvty> What do you think
<ObrienDave> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/ubuntu-15-04-release-schedule-date-vivid-vervet
<cxdvty> i know its april 23
<ObrienDave> you can do a dist-upgrade
<cxdvty> sudo apt-get upgrade?
<cxdvty> Is that how
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cxdvty> oh ok
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rat> whelp. I expect that you guys will be hearing plenty come morning when people start reporting in about the systemd switchover...
<rat> But it completely broke my ability to use a mouse and keyboard with 15.04 on my chromebook.
<rat> Extended hangs during boot and all other sorts of wonderful goodies.
<snadge> sign me up.. has it started already?
<snadge> oh it has.. :D
<rat> yeah. i updated my packages about 30 minutes ago, rebooted and the fun hit me in the face with a sledgehammer.
<rat> Had to enable the grub menu so that I can boot with upstart instead. Otherwise I get mandatory 90s hangs for script jobs on nonexistent partitions and no keyboard or mouse in XFCE.
<rat> That's relatively minor, considering. I imagine some people are going to experience much worse depending on how esoteric their hardware is.
<lordievader> My nfs boot broke, sort of.
<rat> This is 11.04 all over again. ;)
<k1l_> chromebooks are a different matter, since they need special treatment
<rat> yes and no. 4 lines added to /etc/modules is all I needed for everything to work on mine.
<rat> Kernel 3.19 has all the patches needed for input support, so for most cases, like mine... it's native.
<rat> And systemd still broke it.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<suryatejak> hello everyone, I am a newbie in this room and would like to ask you people something
<k1l_> hmm, now we will never get a chance to answer that :(
<k1l_> "systemctl status" lists state: degraded. is this right?
<BluesKaj> k1l_, yeah i get the same response
<lotuspsychje> so, seems systemd will be default on vivid afterall :p
<lotuspsychje> !info systemd
<ubottu> systemd (source: systemd): system and service manager. In component main, is standard. Version 219-4ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 3259 kB, installed size 18188 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> nice
<k1l_> the switch was today. welcome do systemd hell :/
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: are you not happy with that?
<k1l_> i dont like how all that went and the technical disadvantages.
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: but doesnt systemd boot faster then classical init.d?
<k1l_> come on. that is all just PR bullshit
<k1l_> "and it got colored logs, look, so pretty!"
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: maybe shuttleworth will admit also in 5 years, switching to systemd was also a mistake lol :p
<k1l_> if you stripdown a system, like it was to showcase the fast booting systemd, every other system boots fast.
<k1l_> with redhat winning the debian technical board voting there was no other chance then to let upstart die. that is a pitty
<lotuspsychje> im curious how it will run on vivid :p
<k1l_> just run the updates. its in since today
<lotuspsychje> im still on trusty :p, just following the vidi news also
<lotuspsychje> *vivid
<lotuspsychje> i saw the systemd switch on softpedia
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, systemd running fine here, but I don't notice any faster boot times
<BluesKaj> on 15.04 Kubuntu with plasma 5/KF5
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: nice
<BluesKaj> mind you this is also an older pc , 2008 vintage with 6G Ram upgrade and a faster 7200rpm HDD rather than the stock one , but I doubt even that makes a difference
<lotuspsychje> the reason i will like systemd better, its gonna be more easy to disable systemd services
<BluesKaj> it's actaull faster with kubuntu 14.10 ..less baggage than the plasma5 methinks
<lotuspsychje> now you have to edit service.override manually, i dont like that
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: i would like to see ubuntu bootup on systemd with services disabled that arent really needed
<lotuspsychje> like CUPS on a laptop example
<k1l_> boottimes dont matter tbh
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: i like a fast boot on ssd
<k1l_> upstart did boot fast.
<lotuspsychje> thats true
<lotuspsychje> i dont complain :p
<BluesKaj> yeah , I'm not worried much about faster boot times ...it's not pi**ng contset , like some think it has to be ...silly notions
<lotuspsychje> well i do like to enable/disable services an easy way
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, those services are where?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: well ive tested a few packages like jobsadmin example on trusty, seems like the classic init.d doesnt disable them properly
<lotuspsychje> !info jobsadmin
<ubottu> Package jobsadmin does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> !info jobs-admin
<ubottu> jobs-admin (source: jobs-admin): system job management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 14 kB, installed size 137 kB
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: well, ubuntu uses upstart
<k1l_> or "did" use
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: yes i know, i had to disable cups manually instead of using a GUI
<lotuspsychje> cups.override
<k1l_> and now its the fact it was a bad idea to not force everyone to use upstart scripts.
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: what you think will happen in the future with systemd then?
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: an article about it here: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/03/07/ubuntu_to_switch_to_systemd/
<k1l_> well, it is in the process of getting a big monster. i wonder when it comes with own desktop and kernel :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: The plan is to use systemd for a few weeks and if "there are too many or too big regressions", Vivid will be reverted to boot with upstart by default.
<lotuspsychje> oh-oh
<lotuspsychje> http://www.webupd8.org/2015/03/ubuntu-1504-vivid-vervet-switches-to.html
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: in the long run there is no way back
<k1l_> you cant keep the effort to patch the logind and other services out of systemd and make them work with upstart again.
<lotuspsychje> yeah its pretty black or white here
<k1l_> that is the reason ubuntu decided to go with systemd after the debian vote was for systemd
<lotuspsychje> ill stick to LTS until the war is over :p
<k1l_> the war is over
<lotuspsychje> you see no return then?
<k1l_> like i said: there is only one possible way. and that is the systemd way.
<k1l_> do you pay 100s of developers to strip all the services out of systemd again to make them work with upstart?
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<k1l_> the linux "community" choose to go the systemd way. so be it
<k1l_> and with community i mean people beeing paid by redhat :)
<lotuspsychje> lolz
<lotuspsychje> nothing to decide as user anymore
<marcusk> Well just use RHEL 6 then, it uses Upstart. :-)
<k1l_> fedora simulates that they let the users decide there. but in reality its all run by redhat for their business decisions. i am fine with that but not with people telling me that its the users choice.
<lotuspsychje> true statement
<k1l_> its always a big shitstorm if canonical does some decisions. but other companies can do what they want. that is not right imho.
<lotuspsychje> unity, amazon, systemd,..whats next
<k1l_> i am looking forward to unity8 and MIR on the desktop.
<k1l_> but that will take some time
<lotuspsychje> MIR is promising indeed
<lotuspsychje> and the ubuntu phones are doing great also
<k1l_> that is another one where ubuntu/canonical delivered. unlike some heavy critics
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: well as long as the normal user can use ubuntu on their hardware, its a good thing right
<lotuspsychje> better ubuntu then android nightmare
<k1l_> no i mean there are some groups who started shitstorms on purpose to isolate ubuntu/canonical from the rest of the linux community.
<lotuspsychje> yeah i understand
<k1l_> like the kde guys with their vivaldi tablet that never happend but made heavy critics against ubuntu touch. or the kde guys trying to stirr up drama about Xmir, when they praise Xwayland.
<lotuspsychje> so far for 'opensource' then
<k1l_> the reason they gave for forbidding to make MIR, systemd never had been allowed to be made :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<rww> Excellent example of the kind of nonsense we'll have to put up with in #ubuntu in April. Thanks for the reminder to get my bingo card ready before then.
<rww> also a very large alcohol order -_-
<lotuspsychje> rww: :p
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: how's the overall smoothness on vivid?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, it's ok , thee are some small issues like app freezes which unfreeze with alt-tab, and desktop switching is nice and smooth ..it's ok and getting better with each upgrade
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: ok tnx for feedback
<cxdvty> hey all... anyone chatting atm??
<cxdvty> ObrienDave you here?
<ObrienDave> yup
<cxdvty> Is sytemd our for 15.04 yet?
<ObrienDave> don't know
<cxdvty> Anyone with 15.04 ?? d:
<cxdvty> I ransudo apt-get dist-upgrade and its running
<ObrienDave> cool
<cxdvty> yeah hopefully i can boot after lol
<elfy> cxdvty: you made it then :)
<cxdvty> yes ^.^
<cxdvty> I just need to know if they have switched to systemd yet
<elfy> apparently so
<MoonUnit`> yes
<cxdvty> How do i get the update?
<MoonUnit`> normal dist-upgrade i think
<cxdvty> Ok that's running already
<cxdvty> Does the system get better with systemd?
<elfy> better?
<MoonUnit`> it may boot faster
<cxdvty> Like right now when i open/close windows its like they are having a seizure lol
<elfy> that'll be something else
<cxdvty> Does that happen to you guys?
<elfy> MoonUnit`: it did used to boot faster here - now I appear to have a glitch with kvm and virt ethernet or something
<elfy> cxdvty: not me
<elfy> I don't use kubuntu though
<MoonUnit`> cxdvty: nor me
<MoonUnit`> elfy: i've had problems with kvm since 3.19, page allocation failures.
<elfy> right
<elfy> I didn't want to allocate blame - kvm is new to me for a start
<elfy> I just know if I remove it - it boots in 3 seconds ish
<elfy> that said - it's all booted to desktop fine before that
<elfy> so ...
<cxdvty> This is annnoying
<elfy> cxdvty: I'd start by seeing if there's any graphics drivers available
<cxdvty> Ok
<cxdvty> you can guide me lol'
<cxdvty> Im in quite a situation
<elfy> nope
<elfy> I don't use Kubuntu ;)
<cxdvty> How do i check for drivers
<elfy> System Settings Menu under “Driver Manager for Kubuntu”
<elfy> apparently
<MoonUnit`> cxdvty: maybe go into settings/display and monitor/compositor and try changing some settings
<keithzg> Or just type "driver" into krunner (alt+f2) and you'll probably get it, cxdvty ;)
<keithzg> (who uses menus anymore? they're soooo 2009 :P)
<elfy> lol
<keithzg> (KDE4 came out in 2008, but it was only 2010 that it didn't crash hard on my NVIDIA twinview setup, heh)
<cxdvty> driver management software
<keithzg> cxdvty: Yup, that's the ticket.
<cxdvty> Ok
<cxdvty> it says Collecting information about your system
<cxdvty> do i just wait
<elfy> yes
<cxdvty> still waiting lol
<keithzg> It shouldn't take *too* long, though. Or maybe I just always buy fast, expensive machines, heh
<cxdvty> ever go home aftyer school and accidentally sneak to many beers and you think you cant keep your cool lol
<cxdvty> im a little messed up
<keithzg> Friends don't let friends drunk upgrade? ;)
<cxdvty> stahp oit im good lol
<cxdvty> So i got a few options for drivers but i cant screenshot
<keithzg> Hmm, sure you can't? Try manually running ksnapshot.
<cxdvty> im building a bad fututre profed machine that will kick your ass haha
<cxdvty> ok
<cxdvty> uploading it w
<cxdvty> http://imgur.com/9lthLYV
<cxdvty> what do i choose lol
<keithzg> I'd try out fglrx-updates, that's what I normally run on my AMD graphics systems.
<cxdvty> ok
<MoonUnit`> using the 4.0 rc3 kernel with my Ati card.
<cxdvty> ok
<MoonUnit`> using open source drivers
<cxdvty> Does anyone use samsung galaxy s3?
<cxdvty> !language | cxdvty
<ubottu> cxdvty, please see my private message
<cxdvty> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cxdvty> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cxdvty> !poop
<cxdvty> d: sorry im just testiung
<elfy> please don't play with the bot in here
<cxdvty> Sorry bro
<cxdvty> brb ima reboot this puppy
<keithzg> heh, best of luck to him, I just rebooted my 15.04 laptop after running an upgrade and now GRUB isn't even loading!
<elfy> hopefully he listened yesterday and dualbooted with 14.04
<elfy> oh
<elfy> that'll not help with no grub
<elfy> that said I upgrade ~hour or so back and rebooted ok
<keithzg> Oh, yeah, I doubt it's a universal problem that I'm running into.
<keithzg> GRUB has never quite played nicely with this laptop.
<elfy> that's meh
<keithzg> It's not *too* surprising, a Chromebook ain't a normal scenario, guess it gets overlooked.
<keithzg> Since I still have ChromeOS installed I can always just boot into that, mount my *buntu install and chroot into it to fix things up.
<keithzg> (which is literally what I'm doing right now)
<cxdvty> I'm back
<elfy> keithzg: aaah - saw someone else with chromebook issues a day or so ago
<elfy> unless it was you in here ;)
<keithzg> elfy: Nope, only remembered this channel existed today, heh
<keithzg> (and hadn't been running into issues with the +1 this cycle yet anyways)
<keithzg> cxdvty: Windows performing better when minimizing and such now?
<cxdvty> seems so
<keithzg> Good to hear.
<cxdvty> yes (:
<elfy> keithzg: was in here http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/09/%23ubuntu+1.html#t10:46
<xiph> Is systemd here to stay now?
<lordievader> Likely, yes.
<xiph> Finally! :-)
<lordievader> Hehe, finally someone positive about systemd ;)
<keithzg> elfy: Hmm, wonder what Chromebook he was running. But yeah, my own problem is sadly even lower level than that; still can't seem to get GRUB to load again, hrmmmm
<keithzg> Aha wait I was just being silly.
<cxdvty> i love it so far lordievader
<xiph> I guess a lot of people are screaming about it, but I just wanted to come by and say that so far it has just worked fine for me.
<keithzg> Forgot --force (since grub, somewhat correctly, won't really install in the classic configuration on a drive using GPT).
<keithzg> Heh my first experience with it was a complete disaster, although that was in Debian Jessie and I *did* open a bug report for it. My first ever actual Debian bug submission! https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=778268
<ubottu> Debian bug 778268 in sane-utils "'Alias=saned' line causes problematic running of saned@.service" [Important,Open]
<cxdvty> Can you tweak kubuntu/ubuntu safely? ObrienDave
<keithzg> Actually, that's not quite true. My first direct experience with systemd has been with SailfishOS, and it's been quite great there.
<cxdvty> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<cxdvty> !Android
<elfy> cxdvty: please
<cxdvty> dang wheres the android channel
<cxdvty> elfy: Trying to find out where android is
<cxdvty> elfy: I put utopic cuz thats what i was thinking about but i meand android d:
<elfy> then look in the server > list of channels
<lordievader> I've had mixed experiences. On (K)Ubuntu the first time it went very smooth. On Gentoo it was a disaster. Another (K)Ubuntu netboot has problems with the rootfs.
<lordievader> !alis | cxdvty
<ubottu> cxdvty: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cxdvty> join #freenode
<cxdvty> forgot the slash
<ObrienDave> cxdvty, up to a point. i try to NOT tweak too much
<keithzg> Package management is your friend for tweaking. The important thing is to know where your user's config files for something are. Once you know that, and are willing to do purges and reinstalls of packages, you're *generally* pretty safe.
<keithzg> But I'm the kind of guy who, when things break, goes "oooh, interesting!", so take that with a grain of salt ;)
<cxdvty> ok
<lordievader> keithzg: That is the fun part, right, when things break :P
<cxdvty> anyone use ubuntu touch?
<cxdvty> ??
<elfy> on a nexus7 I am
<cxdvty> Hows the battery
<cxdvty> does sms and phone calls work
<cxdvty> What is the app store like?
<cxdvty> Snapchat and others available?
<elfy> not looked - not had it long
<cxdvty> ok but do phone plans work on it
<keithzg> Used Ubuntu Touch a bit on a Nexus 4, seems nice and stable but functionally far behind Android and SailfishOS (the latter is what I normally boot my Nexus 4 into). Still, I check in from time to time and it seems to be coming along nicely enough.
<keithzg> Hmmm, just upgraded to systemd now on my 15.04 Chromebook. Now don't get the display manager coming up, just the systemd boot listing with mostly OK's but a bunch of FAILED lines too.
<cxdvty> i didnt have any probs
<cxdvty> brb switching to ubuntu
<keithzg> ...hmmm, tried to pipe "systemctl --failed" to pastebinit, but apparently I don't have that installed. So tried to, but it seems to think /var/lib/dpkg/lock is read-only.
<keithzg> Yet mount shows / as mounted rw
<keithzg> Yeah, that's weird, any attempt I make at writing to the root partition fails, even though mount claims that / is mounted read-write.
<keithzg> Does that happen to sound like your rootfs problem, lordievader?
<lordievader> keithzg: Yes.
<lordievader> keithzg: 'sudo mount -o remount,rw /' fixes that.
<lordievader> But the more annoying part is in the initramfs. It will mount and umount the root fs a whole number of times before continueing.
<keithzg> lordievader: Hmm, seems to boot pretty instantly for me (and then stop for ages there because of the lack of rw), and then when I remount it loads lightdm without any visible delay.
<lordievader> keithzg: Is your rootfs on nfs?
<keithzg> lordievader: Nope, just good ol' ext4
<lordievader> My root is on nfs ;)
<keithzg> ahhh, I can see how a delay that's imperceptable on my end might end up being . . . not so for you ;)
<keithzg> My output of systemctl --failed looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10571118/
<lordievader> Guess I should do that sometime on that host...
<keithzg> Any quick way to restart all failed services?
<k1l> for me its only ntp.service that failed
<cxdvty> Hey guys :D
<cxdvty> ObrienDave know anything about ipod touch and itunes?
<ObrienDave> oh heavens no
<k1l> if you want a compatible hardware buy compatible hardware :) and no, the apple stuff is one of the most un-open one
<cxdvty> I am gonna port android to my ipod touch but i forgot my passcode
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-10
<cxdvty> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cxdvty> k1l: Know what we should do? lol
<k1l> i dont have apple hardware but people tell one should try itunes in wine.
<cxdvty> it doesnt work for me
<cxdvty> k1l: will jailbreaking services (such as redsn0w) work with wine?
<k1l> i would not flash anything with wine
<cxdvty> ok
<k1l> now its plymouth-start.service failing on systemd, too
<cxdvty> k1l: Wine won't run anything on my pc it always fails
<cxdvty> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<cxdvty> k1l: you there?
<k1l> ?
<cxdvty> Wine wont run any windows programs at all it just crashes
<k1l> i dont use wine nor do i use apple hardware or itunes. and i dont know if the wine guys will support wine running on a development ubuntu
<cxdvty> imon 14.04 rn
<k1l> then you are wrong in this channel with that issue. 14.04 is #ubuntu supportwise. but i would suggest to talk to the #winehq guys
<k1l> !wine | cxdvty
<ubottu> cxdvty: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cxdvty> k1l: is it hard to setup vmbox
<k1l> no
<cxdvty> I dont have a installation disc tho d:
<cxdvty> Can i setup windows vmbox without it
<k1l> no you need some installation media.
<cxdvty> dang can i install it from online?
<cxdvty> ??
<cxdvty> k1l ^^
<k1l> i dont know what windows offers today to install their OS. ##windows will know
<rat> keithzg: I'm running a Acer C710 Chromebook. My hangs during boot may have been due to invalid entries in fstab which were created during install. Haven't rebooted to see if that's the case yet.
<rat> Still haven't found an explanation for why I lost HIDs on Systemd boot
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Dulcin> Hi, I just installed the Ubuntu vivid daily, now when I maximize my terminator window it is dimming my screen, but only when I maximize it on my second monitor (dual monitor setup). Is this a new setting or a bug?
<igalic> so yesterday i upgraded my system to 15.04, and now my cryptsetup is hosed (again). i have to manually encrypt my disks (plural) in initramfs, and even then it only works when booting through upstart. (which is kinda funny, cuz upstart was removed , only upstart-bin is left;)
<igalic> Setting up libwayland-egl1-mesa:amd64 (10.5.0-0ubuntu1) ... ← i want to believe.
<k1l_> Dulcin: that sounds like the "program is hanging" dimming. and not like a monitor dimming
<Dulcin> k1l_, hmmm, it's strange because only terminator seems to do this, when I maximize. As soon as I right click for the mouse menu, it fades in again. Or when I resize the window, or move another window on top of it.
<Dulcin> k1l_, Also when I maximize it on my other dual monitor, this behaviour is not replicated... so a bug then?
<k1l_> well, does terminator log errors somewhere? or start terminator from another terminal and see if it errors there.
<k1l_> i would call this a bug, yes
<k1l_> maybe its just some theme or glib issue
<Dulcin> It does give an error when I run it in another terminal, but I don't think it's related
<Dulcin> k1l_, /usr/share/terminator/terminatorlib/window.py:63: Warning: The property GtkWindow:allow-shrink is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed in a future version.
<Dulcin>   self.set_property('allow-shrink', True)
<Dulcin> Ok let's hope it will be fixed after the stable release
<k1l_> well, if you file the bug report now the chances are way better it gets fixed for the release.
<k1l_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Dulcin> I'll do that
<owlman> Hi all. Seeking some help with a fresh install of vivid-beta1 on new hardware
<owlman> specifically a lenovo thinkpad Helix 2nd generation tablet with the ultrabook pro keyboard
<owlman> Once sddm launches the keyboard dock stops working, and in tablet mode there is no virtual keyboard launched
<owlman> grub recognises the keyboard dock, and launches a virtual keyboard in tablet mode
<owlman> touchpad on keyboard dock and touchscreen both work
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<igalic> really good to know that kernel 3.19 will fix my partner's networking issues, cuz, i upgraded my machine to test the upgrade in gernal, and her reaction was: i don't want that thing on my computer.
<igalic> now my wifi card, which worked fine with 3.16 is breathtakingly slow and jittery it makes my eyes bleed.
<mparillo> Is anybody having to re-connect to a WEP network with every re-boot? I opened https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344600 I am afraid they will claim it is *buntu-specific and point to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1354924 because 'Everything works on Debian Unstable' according to invalid https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340568
<ubottu> KDE bug 344600 in applet "Network Manager Widget does not 'remember' to connect to previous WEP network" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1354924 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Networkmanager does not autoconnect to wireless network" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> KDE bug 340568 in applet "Plasma-nm doesn't reconnect automatically" [Minor,Resolved: invalid]
<akiva-thinkpad> uhmmm, is this right: http://imgur.com/tgbHemW
<k1l_> lol
<k1l_> i dont use the softwarecenter, so i dont know. but it looks maybe a little too big to me :)
<MoonUnit`> anyone had their screen go blank when updating today, got the kubuntu boot logo then 3 systemd services appeared then nothing, logged into another tty to check it finished updating then rebooted.
<mparillo> MoonUnit`: Yes, I got a ton of TTY error messages relating to components of open-vm-tools-desktop I sent my VM an alt-ctrl-delete, forced my VM down, and Kubuntu Vivid came back.
<keithzg> So any ideas why switching to systemd is caused root filesystems (at least mine, and apparently then some others') to initially mount read-only even thought the output of 'mount' claims rw?
<keithzg> Guess I should pull down teh updates since yesterday and just see if that's fixed, heh.
<elfy> I'm still pondering the non-usable state of our images
<cxdvty> Hey all :D
<BluesKaj> keithzg, I have 2 hdds on this pc and no trouble mounting or moving files between the two drives, running systemd on kubuntu 15.04
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Definitely not saying it's universal, but at least myself and lordievader had our root filesystems now mounting as secretly read-only upon boot under systemd. He's using NFS, I'm using ext4 on a Chromebook, so not sure what the shared causal factor is.
<keithzg> Damn, the latest round of updates fixed nothing.
<keithzg> At least lightdm seems to load Plasma 5 sessions just fine now (haven't given sddm another shot yet)
<lordievader> keithzg: Hmm, guess I'll update the other box soon.
<keithzg> Hmm, just double checked and at least now upon boot / does indeed report that it's mounted ro
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-11
<ngaio> Hi everyone, as of the most recent dist-upgrade, my 4G modem is now identified as a CD/DVD and not a modem, which means no Internet :-/
<ngaio> it's a Huawei USB stick
<ngaio> I have no idea if it's a problem with udev or it's related to systemd
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jpds> ngaio: There used to be something known as usb_modeswitch.
<jpds> ngaio: Ah, it's still around, just in the usb-modeswitch package.
<ngaio> jpds, if I run that program is there a chance I can get my modem working again?
<jpds> ngaio: Yes.
<jpds> ngaio: It sounds like it's in storage mode.
<jpds> ngaio: You need to flip it onto the other mode.
<ngaio> jpds, oh very good... I'll give it a go, hopefully get Internet back, and then later today figure out how to report a bug
<ngaio> thanks!
<jpds> No idea if it'll work, but worth trying.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<binni> How do I disable "Hi-DPI", that is everything on my screen is scaled up (text, widgets, etc). I'm running Ubuntu GNOME 15.04
<BluesKaj> BBL
<ngaio> jpds, are you around?
<ngaio> I'm the one earlier who you advised to use usb_modeswitch to get my USB modem working
<ngaio> it's now working
<jpds> ngaio: Oh cool.
<jpds> ngaio: I'd file a bug about it with your modem USD ID.
<jpds> ngaio: So that it's done automatically for people.
<ngaio> jpds, thanks again. There's no way I would have figured out that by myself!
<ngaio> jpds, I'm running an apt-get update now, and if after dist-upgrade it still fails, I'll file a bug report for sure
<ngaio> jpds, I assume it should be against udev
<jpds> ngaio: File it under there for now.
<ngaio> well I see there is another udev update since yesterday, so maybe it's already been fixed
<ngaio> let's see
<foormea> hi! since latest update this evening, my kubuntu 15.04 refuses to load sddm upon boot
<foormea> but if i do this "sudo service sddm start" then it starts fine
<foormea> i'm trying to look at xorg logs now... but i'm finding nothing wrong so far. sddm is present as startup script in rc5.d which is my current runlevel
<MoonUnit`> happened to me earlier too, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1430817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1430817 in sddm (Ubuntu) "Systemd packages upgrade makes screen replaced by plymouth" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<foormea> ohhh, let me see this. thanks!
<foormea> is the workaround to just remove plymouth?
<MoonUnit`> no idea, i restored an image backup from yesterday then apt-mark hold the sddm updates.
<foormea> mh. boot is too fast to even have a bootup logo anyway on my side... :D
<foormea> i'll just... do nothing for now and see what happens in the coming days with that bug :D
<foormea> alright then! thanks :)
<MoonUnit`> np
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-12
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<TheNumb> o/
<simosx> I just booted 15.04 daily ISO on my laptop. I am stuck the the initial screen where it shows how to use unity8. The trackpad works but cannot drag the launcher to continue.
<simosx> is it a known issue?
<simosx> found it. it's quite quirky to pass the wizard. switching to traditional 15.04.
<nnnn> Hi. How can I get same result as by GUIed "Software updates"? This app crashes while trying to get updates.
<nnnn> When I do "apt-get upgrade" then wanted packages are stopped.
<Pici> apt-get dist-upgrade is what you should be using.
<nnnn> Pici: Very helpful You are. Thanks.
<cxdvty> Hey ObrienDave
<smallfoot-> Does Weston or GDM or LightDM or gnome-shell have any systemd session that uses Wayland backend?
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-13
<maxi_retro> Does this channel support Ubuntu MATE?
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> the latest dist-upgrade wants to remove "upstart". is that right? 15.04 will use systemd then instzead of upstart? or are the dependencies just broken?
<k1l_> systemd is the default since monday
<iceroot> k1l_: great, thank you
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<innocent> Hello.Every time i start vivid (xfce) before i see the login promt screen goes white.Then i gotta click once , anywhere on the screen, to be able to see the actual login promt.I d like to request some guidance on how to report this or check if it is already reported
<elfy> innocent: xfce or xubuntu? that said I've not seen it reported anywhere regardless
<innocent> xubuntu
<elfy> and ubuntu-bug xfdesktop4 to report it
<elfy> this is new install? old one updated?
<innocent> yeap figured it out a while ago
<innocent> It started with a clean install of 14.04 upgraded to 15.04 due to some graphic stability issues
<elfy> mmm ok - well as I said, not seen that reported
<innocent> Its just something really minor.Anyway, thanks for your time!
<elfy> welcome :)
<elfy> innocent: mmm
<elfy> actually - thinking back to earlier in the cycle I saw this myself - but it was at the first boot after a clean install
<elfy> once I'd logged in then it never happened again
<innocent> In my case its persistent.First time i encountered it i w8ed like 20 minutes before clicking :P
<elfy> :)
<aftereyo> I am using Kubuntu 15.04
<aftereyo> And the alt+f2 window is stuck ont he top
<aftereyo> just a frozen overlway
<aftereyo> can I xkill it safely?
<aftereyo> brb, restarting
<aftereyo> I am using Kubuntu 15.04 and just ran the command dist-upgrade
<aftereyo> but it didn't upgrade anything
<aftereyo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<aftereyo> What does this mean?
<elfy> that there's nothing to upgrade
<BluesKaj> aftereyo, it means your OS is up to date , untill the next upgrades are released
<aftereyo> when does that normally happen?
<BluesKaj> there's no real schedule, I jsut check every day
<aftereyo> So my keyboard in Kubuntu had just stopped working and I had to reboot
<lordievader> Good evening.
<cxdvty> Hey guys
<cxdvty> ObrienDave: Yo
<ObrienDave> what's up?
<cxdvty> Do you know if ubuntu 15.04 will have plasma theme?
<elfy> why would it?
<elfy> it's ubuntu
<ObrienDave> dunno, i'm not into the bells-and-whistles department
<elfy> cxdvty: the flavours all do different things - that's why they are what they are basically
<elfy> pretty much - what a flavour has now, it's going to have in April
<elfy> cxdvty: there are various 'freezes' during a cycle, you can see the vivid dates here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<ObrienDave> bells and whistles hold my interest for about 10 seconds
<elfy> cxdvty: one's the UIF freeze - which afaik would be themes and the like
<MoonUnit`> glad X 1.17 sneaked in
<elfy> well - there's often sneaking in :p
<elfy> I'm glad xfce 4.12 did :)
<tswett> Hey everyone. I'm having some trouble with the touchscreen on my laptop. It's an Asus Q502LA-BBI5T12.
<tswett> The touchscreen seems to work as a mouse, but as far as I can tell, X11 doesn't really seem to understand the touchscreen features.
<tswett> evtest identifies the touchscreen as a "USBest Technology SiS HID Touch Controller". evtest does understand the touchscreeniness of it.
<tswett> xev doesn't understand it, however. If I tap and hold the xev window with one finger, and then tap it with another finger, it doesn't see the second tap.
<tswett> I see that evdev is being used as the driver for the touchscreen. I don't know how to tell if evdev is understanding it.
<tswett> Judging by the log entries evdev produced, yes.
<tswett> Now that I've played around a bit more, I think X *must* be understanding the touchscreen. If I tap with three fingers, a little disc with arrows on it appears and I can tap (or click) and drag to move the window around.
<tswett> If I tap with four fingers, the Dash Home opens.
<tswett> So then I'm wondering, if X understands the touchscreen, how come xev doesn't? Is pointer emulation enabled?
<tswett> xinput --test thinks it's a mouse too.
<tswett> It's starting to seem like the operating system is actually working perfectly; it's just that applications don't like the touchscreen.
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-14
<snadge> so i see new pre-release drivers are in vivid.. cool.. i think, maybe i can steal them and use them in 14.10
<snadge> oh this is for fglrx
<snadge> short answer no :P
<snadge> im doing a sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<snadge> just because i want to try out the new catalyst driver ;)
<snadge> works.. top job fellas.. i've been trying to break this thing.. i really have.. but all my stuff is still working
<snadge> how dare you not break anything.. you're obviously not trying hard enough
<lotuspsychje> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.4.1-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 26 kB, installed size 168 kB
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> mutual: there are lot of cool improvements already, libreoffice 4.4, systemd, and many more
<lotuspsychje> mutual: but i would wait to stable release
<mutual> lotuspsychje, what's new in libreoffice 4.4?
<mutual> lotuspsychje, and what is this unity 8 stuff i hear about?
<mutual> lotuspsychje, and idk how systemd will affect my experience
<lotuspsychje> mutual: there an article on omgubuntu on libreoffice revamp
 * mutual googling
<lotuspsychje> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.1+15.04.20150227-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 1568 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<mutual> ^you tried
<mutual> oh
<mutual> just delayed
<mutual> i know what unity is
<mutual> just not what changed
<lotuspsychje> just wanted to see the version
<mutual> ah
<mutual> woah this looks much better
<mutual> so how do i upgrade if i want to
<lotuspsychje> check the daily builds in topic
<mutual> wait
<mutual> i have to download an iso??
<lotuspsychje> but i would wait its final release
<mutual> ok
<lotuspsychje> mutual: you will get a nice window for upgrading perhaps
<mutual> would mesa 10.5 give graphics improvements though?
<mutual> for games?
<mutual> on intel
<lotuspsychje> not sure on that1 sorry
<mutual> ok np
<mutual> thanks for your help
<lotuspsychje> mutual: you can sure idle here to see future changes
<lotuspsychje> or looking up packages info
<mutual> i'm sorry can you rephrase please
<lotuspsychje> mutual: you can stay in this channel (idle) to see future changes on 15.04
<lotuspsychje> mutual: or lookup !info package-name to see what changed exactly
<mutual> ah
<mutual> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<aftereyo> Hello
<lordievader> o/
<jnxd> Hi. I am trying to add a kubuntu 15.04 beta 1 to my laptop which already has a ubuntugnome 14.04 installed. Has anyone tried such thing, and how safe/unsafe is it?
<lordievader> jnxd: I'd try the beta in a VM or on a secondary machine which is allowed to break from time to time.
<aftereyo> I have it install on my laptop
<aftereyo> I would install it again
<aftereyo> but beware it does a a few glitches
<aftereyo> But it looks soooo good
<aftereyo> and you know ^^ doesn't apply to most linux distros
<penguin42> hmm, yes I should try 15.04.1
<aftereyo> Plasma 5 will be the no goto distro for me
<aftereyo> They really did a good job
 * BluesKaj is not totally sold on plasma 5 ...yet
<Daekdroom> "no goto"?
<aftereyo> BluesKaj: it needs tweaking but it's a very good start
<penguin42> BluesKaj: It's still got a lot of rough edges, but since 4 is getting almost no maintenance it's painful to stick on that as well
<aftereyo> BluesKaj: Can you tell me something about Konversation, I only have a 720p screen i the configure konversation screen is there an appl, okay cancel at the bottom of the page?
<aftereyo> I cannot scale the setting window down enough
<BluesKaj> sorry aftereyo , I'm not sure what you mean, just grab the bottom with your cursor and pull it down ?
<aftereyo> You know the configure konversation window?
<rigo88> http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=174854 did this. /etc/init/kodi.conf is done. rebooted. still no autostart.
<rigo88> was something changed in init scripting with vivid?
<aftereyo> I can only increase it in size, it is already at it's  minimum
<aftereyo> nvm
<aftereyo> I solved
<lordievader> rigo88: Yes, Ubuntu switched to systemd.
<rigo88> lordievader: thanks. i read after.
<rigo88_> i cant :( can maybe someone give me a hint how to start kodi with systemd?
<MoonUnit`> can't you launch into kodi from the login screen?
<penguin42> rigo88_: If you try something like systemctl list-unit-files |grep kodi  is it listed?
<rigo88_> i already deleted my tries. so no. its empty
<penguin42> oh, that's probably bad then
<rigo88_> i put in /etc/systemd/system/kodi.service under [Service] the ExecStart=/usr/bin/kodi i get the weird em like kodi needs opengl dunno...
<rigo88_> Install an appropriate graphics driver.
<rigo88_> but if i start kodi by typing /usr/bin/kodi on htpc it starts up.. so i dont have to install anything else to make it run.
<penguin42> rigo88_: Does kodi need to be started within an X session?
<MoonUnit`> yes
<rigo88_> penguin42: i guess. earlier in /etc/init/kodi it stand: " exec su -c "xinit /usr/bin/kodi --standalone -- /usr/bin/X -bs -nolisten tcp :0" $USER"
<rigo88_> so probably yes.
<penguin42> oh so it's starting X as well, that could be more entertaining then, I guess you need all the rules to make sure it gets loaded late enough etc
<MoonUnit`> noticed there is a systemd service for kodi in arch aur
<MoonUnit`> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/kodi-standalone-service/
<rigo88_> and how to? i mean i installed onyl a minimal vivid server system.
<rigo88_> (the "WHY the hell u need it at all?" is a great question. i only want to learn something new..)
<rigo88_> now it sais:    Active: inactive (dead)
<MoonUnit`> did you enable it? sudo systemctl enable kodi.service
<rigo88_> trying. rebooting.
<rigo88_> i think i'm not fully understand how the systemd works.
<MoonUnit`> learning experiance for me too, hoped copying kodi.service (from the arch aur .tar.gz) to /etc/systemd/system and enabling it would work.
<aftereyo> when i do
<aftereyo> sudo service sddm restart  will tha tfix any desktop glitches?
<MoonUnit`> i would expect so
<aftereyo> okay brb
<aftereyo> yep that worked
<aftereyo> is that essentially logging out?
<MoonUnit`> no idea
<aftereyo> well it behaves like that for me
<rigo88_> if i put the kodi.service from arch site to /etc/systemd/system/ the screen flickers for a second and the login screen appears again.
<MoonUnit`> hmm
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-15
<dsyntax> Q: is ubuntuMATE 15.04 out of beta?
<dsyntax> i've been running for a while and i dont know how to tell if my system is beta still or not after dist-upgrades
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Utopic Unicorn (14.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<Daekdroom> oh wow. That factoid hasn't been updated
<Daekdroom> Anyway, final release is April 23rd, so yes, it is still beta.
<Daekdroom> And yes, dist-upgrade will get you to final once it is released.
<dsyntax> Daekdroom, i had a dist-upgrade avail yesterday is why i was wondering...
<rww> sigh that's supposed to use variables, someone broke it
<rww> !-schedule
<ubottu> schedule-#ubuntu+1 has no aliases - added by Pici on 2008-04-04 19:29:38 - last edited by Pici on 2014-04-23 17:38:41
<rww> !no, schedule is <reply> A schedule of $curDevelLong ($curDevelNum) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> I know nothing about schedule yet, rww
<rww> !no, schedule-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> A schedule of $curDevelLong ($curDevelNum) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !schedue
<rww> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Vivid Vervet (15.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<rww> \o/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<kal> Hi. After last update i click "Log in" button in Lubuntu 15.04 and it takes me back to the same screen.
<kal> How to solve this?
<k1l_> see if .Xauthority belongs to user:user
<kal> k1l_: How to do this? I'm not that power user.
<k1l_> log into ty and then see with ls -al
<k1l_> ctrl+alt+f1 for tty, ctrl+alt+f7 for coming back to x-screen
<kal> k1l_: But isn't ls for listing files?
<k1l_> "ls -al" to get the files and their owners listed
<kal> k1l_: OK.
<kal> k1l_: It is my file.
<k1l_> then see .xsession-errors whats happening there
<kal> "upstart: not found"
<kal> k1l_: But this Lubuntu uses systemd not upstart?
<k1l_> i dont know tbh.
<kal> k1l_: Thanks.
<lordievader> kal: Is something directly invoking upstart?
<k1l_> kal: then go on the hunt in the logs and file a bug
<kal> k1l_: But it may not be a bug.
<k1l_> i dont think its a feature that lubuntu doesnt login :)
<k1l_> but i dont know what you did fiddle with your system so far
<kal> k1l_: I haven't said that's a feature.
<lordievader> kal: If something directly invokes upstart it is a bug. Especially when you are running systemd.
<kal> k1l_: I see that's possible to log in as LXDE, not Lubuntu.\
<kal> k1l_: Any suggestions in this situation?
<lissyx> Hello
<lissyx> Anyone knowning the lifecycle of suspending a laptop when closing the LID ?
<lissyx> I'd like some help to identify the root cause of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1429489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429489 in linux (Ubuntu) "Suspend not working when closing lid on ThinkPad T420s" [Low,Incomplete]
<penguin42> hmm that upgrade said it failed, but it looks like it's actually updated a lot to vivid - can someone confirm what kernel vivid has ?
<lissyx> penguin42, 3.19
<penguin42> lissyx: Thanks
<penguin42> hmph, so I've not got that; I think my machine is in a curious state of flux, /etc/issue says vivid, do-release-upgrade -d claims there is nothing newer, /etc/apt/sources.list has vivid  yet the kernel in /boot still looks like it's 3.16.0-28
<Daekdroom> penguin42, do you have all dependencies and recommended packages for ubuntu-desktop (or whichever flavour you are running)?
<MoPac> Hello. As of the last couple of days, I've gotten what looks like an odd package configuration with a number of XOrg-related packages held back. The upgrade solution involves removing a bunch of X Server packages while upgrading others -- paste here (http://paste.ubuntu.com/10604988/ ).  I'm not sure whether this will break thinigs or is safe and just due to a reconfiguration by maintainers
<MoPac> I'm using integrated Intel graphics (and had set the proprietary driver, though now the "software and sources" proprietary tab shows both the selected proprietary driver and a message about restarting to effect changes.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Well, apparently so, and I can see my kubuntu-desktop package is 1.319
<Daekdroom> penguin42, are there any held back updates when you try dist-upgrade?
<penguin42> no
<penguin42> hmm wacky, I've got linux-tools-3.19 but not the newer linux-image
<penguin42> hmm, installing linux-image-generic seems to be getting it, hmm
 * penguin42 wonders what other random stuff he's missing
 * penguin42 reboots
<penguin42> hmm, well, I tried to - the new (systemd? )  reboot doesn't want to kick the current init :-)
<lissyx> apt-get -f install ?
<penguin42> amd we're back - a bunch of oops messages though but it's working
<penguin42> and this laptop is probably on vivid :-)
 * penguin42 disables baloo file search in KDE and gets his CPU back
<MoonUnit`> disabled mine too, seemed to work ok for a while but recently very high cpu.
 * penguin42 wishes the ludicrously thick titlebars on kde5 could be shrunk
<MoonUnit`> you can try a compact window decoration
<Daekdroom> I thought they could. There are a lot of customization available for them iirc.
<penguin42> well there's a border size setting that includes a 'tiny' but it doesn't seem to make any difference for me, either on Ubuntu or Fedora KDE5
<foormea> hi. running kubuntu 15.04, kde has stopped working: i get to sddm, but when i log in, i get a black screen with the mouse cursor, the "execute command" popup (alt-f2) shows up and nothing happens. "failsafe" (instead of plasma) results in something similar
<foormea> that's since yesterday or the day before
<penguin42> perhaps try creating a new user and see if that works, to see if it's something in your users directory?
<foormea> good idea, i'll give that a try.
<foormea> other idea would be to install another wm and see what happens (i'm suspecting that it'd work just fine :D)
<foormea> any other idea before i reboot into linux to try that? :)
<penguin42> could check your logs to see if there's anything obvious
<foormea> i did, nothing obvious
<penguin42> swear at it?
<foormea> pretty much :D
<foormea> in /var/log, from dmesg
<foormea> no process *seems* to be hanging either
<foormea> well i'll go try a new user then! thanks for the suggestion
<foormea> penguin42: hello again :) from (k)ubuntu this time. yeah, it was a user config issue
<foormea> i deleted some 'session' files from ~/kde and that did the trick (although i lost my panel, which i re-created)
<penguin42> yeh, that shouldn't happen :-)
<foormea> ~/.kde sorry but i guess you understood
<matrixa1> Bug: With new 3.19 kernel, proprietary nvidia driver's PRIME switching stops working. OS boots with both GPUs.
<matrixa1> Workaround: Log out, and log in again.
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-14
<Anthony-L> I've been having trouble rebooting and it seems that Ubuntu fights over which gpu drivers to use. I'm currently using nvidia proprietary and would like to blacklist/uninstall nouveau drivers, so I can successfully restart my system. help?
<k1l> you still dont need to blacklist noveau.
<k1l> see in the logs what happens exactly on reboot.
<Anthony-L> ok, wish me luck
<Anthony-L> what logs do i look into?
<Anthony-L> okay, i'm pretty familiar with windows...there was an event viewer, like the crash log. I have no idea on Ubuntu. you're going to have to be specific.
<Anthony-L> <new guy
<k1l> Anthony-L: did you actually try the 15.10 with that nvidia drivers from the repo?
<k1l> for beginners a development release is not the best startingpoint.
<Anthony-L> k1l, at first i started with 14.10. I couldn't even install or boot up to the GUI.
<Anthony-L> then i started 15.04, i believe it was. the same situation happened.
<Anthony-L> finally, i used 16.10 and it works!
<Anthony-L> i was able to install and get to the GUI.
<Anthony-L> it's been a rough road. now that i'm finally at the GUI, i'm getting all the speed bumps out.
<Anthony-L> 15.10*
<Anthony-L> 16.04*
<Anthony-L> sorry for the typos
<Anthony-L> alrighty
<k1l> Anthony-L: the logs are in /var/log look for syslog or Xorg. the might be cycled to syslog.1 etc
<Anthony-L> how do i get to /var/log? everything is hidden in ubuntu?
<ChibaPet> Anthony-L: Open a terminal, and in it, type "cd /var/log"
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, ok
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, ls?
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, i think
<ChibaPet> Then, for example, "less Xorg.0.log"
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, okay, i bunch of text came up.
<ChibaPet> That would be the log. :)
<Anthony-L> chi
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, okay, what do i do with this log?
<ChibaPet> Anthony-L: Sorry, I am not fully familiar with what you're going for. In that log you can find details of what drivers are used for your graphics.
<ChibaPet> If there are errors, there they will be.
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, i'll send me you my question.
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, I've been having trouble rebooting and it seems that Ubuntu fights over which gpu drivers to use. I'm currently using nvidia proprietary and would like to blacklist/uninstall nouveau drivers, so I can successfully restart my system. help?
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, guaranteed crash on restart and cold boot it's intermittent.
<Anthony-L> http://askubuntu.com/questions/481414/install-nvidia-driver-instead-nouveau
<ChibaPet> The "intermittent" is odd and unpleasant. I use nVidia here and it's pretty solid. There was no manual blacklisting of Nouveau required.
<Anthony-L> hmm
<Anthony-L> my gpu is pretty modern.
<ChibaPet> Beware the forums. They are absolutely loaded with misinformation. Frankly, the IRC channels aren't very much better.
<Anthony-L> i'm not sure of what you have.
<ChibaPet> GTX 660
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, you hit the nail on the head there. everything is outdated. haha
<ChibaPet> So, that page suggests this ubuntu-x-swap ppa, and I've got no clue what that is, but I didn't need it.
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, mine is a little newer, gtx 970
<ChibaPet> Both can use current drivers.
<ChibaPet> I didn't add anything funky to get the nvidia drivers installed. As I remember, all I needed in place was "restricted" and it was happy.
<ChibaPet> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<ChibaPet> oh, and multiverse, but I don't think you need that for nvidia
<ChibaPet> The only PPAs I use are for Chrome and Wine. So, I'd back out anything funky and extra you've added as a start.
<Anthony-L> i think i only added one ppa, and it was for the nvidia.
<ChibaPet> Yeah, take that guy outy.
<ChibaPet> out*
<Anthony-L> let me show you something...
<Anthony-L> ugh, i can't find it. it was saying to install a ppa for nvidia 361
<Anthony-L> that's the one i installed.
<ChibaPet> Nope, no PPA for that: https://bpaste.net/show/a770562f82d1
<Anthony-L> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Anthony-L> that's the one i did!
<ChibaPet> Well. You have my advice anyway. Strip out unnecessary PPAs, only use things Canonical is shipping as part of Ubuntu proper.
<Anthony-L> how do i strip out ppas?
<ChibaPet> http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed#310
<Anthony-L> that will automatically do it?
<ChibaPet> Beats me. I'm new to Ubuntu. I've never tried to remove a PPA.
<Anthony-L> or do i need to be more specific as to each individual ppa?
<Anthony-L> oh. :)
<ChibaPet> I think you need to be specific, yes.
<Anthony-L> i'm new too. how new are you?
<Anthony-L> i'm only about a week into it.
<ChibaPet> Well. I'd used Debian for years, and most of that knowledge is transitive, but I'm on my first Ubuntu desktop right now.
<ChibaPet> I installed a month or two ago, or something like that.
<Anthony-L> cool
<Anthony-L> i really like it. i don't want to go back to windows.
<Anthony-L> i just have to work out the kinks.
<ChibaPet> Oh, definitely don't go back to Windows. Ubuntu is pretty solid and usable.
<ChibaPet> Alright, a power supply has gone missing. Off to the hunt... Good luck and have fun.
<Anthony-L> thank you
<salamanderrake> anyway to downgrade the xserver-xorg?
<Anthony-L> I've been having trouble rebooting and it seems that Ubuntu fights over which gpu drivers to use. I'm currently using nvidia proprietary and would like to blacklist/uninstall nouveau drivers, so I can successfully restart my system. help?
<ChibaPet> Anthony-L: You've got the driver installed from Ubuntu itself, not some PPA, right? In which case you'll find that it does the blacklist for you automatically.
<ChibaPet> https://bpaste.net/show/3bceca1d8b24
<ChibaPet> I'm mildly surprised you're repeating the question in here after I gave you the answer.
<ChibaPet> Actually, the whole thing under one cover: https://bpaste.net/show/23ec3036d1a3
<ChibaPet> In-channel is fine.
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, what do i do with that link?
<ChibaPet> Anyway, if you're having flakiness problems at start-up, I'd start off by verifying that you don't have weird packages installed from random places on the web.
<ChibaPet> Anthony-L: Your question was asking about blacklisting, and I showed that blacklisting is done for you by the Ubuntu-supplied package. So, get rid of the PPA stuff and install the package Ubuntu ships.
<ChibaPet> Pulling drivers from a third party is a bad idea a number of ways.
<Anthony-L> i don't know, i'm freakin lost. i'm about to throw up the white flag.
<ChibaPet> Go into /etc/apt/sources.list.d and see what files are in there. That's likely where your PPAs will live.
<ChibaPet> We can nuke them by hand if the instructions on the web page I listed don't work.
<Anthony-L> i type that in the command line?
<ChibaPet> https://bpaste.net/show/a5fefa4ccfd4
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, you have to be very specific with me. i'm super freaking new...
<ChibaPet> You can use bpaste to show me the results if you like.
<ChibaPet> Or just summarize here.
<Anthony-L> k
<Anthony-L> anthony@anthony-desktop:~$ cd etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Anthony-L> bash: cd: etc/apt/sources.list.d: No such file or directory
<ChibaPet> You need the leading slash.
<ChibaPet> You can copy and paste from bpaste if it's faster.
<Anthony-L> https://bpaste.net/show/54f293696d07
<Anthony-L> there we go
<ChibaPet> Then, maybe there's a cleaner way, but https://bpaste.net/show/93738f09e384  might help identify anything added to your sources.list directly, which would be naughty but possible.
<Anthony-L> i like bpaste better than paste.bin
<ChibaPet> Okay, so, you have a ton of random stuff that screams "will make booting flaky" to me.
<ChibaPet> Half a sec.
<Anthony-L> okay. :)
<Anthony-L> this is kinda fun
<ChibaPet> It's also possible that some of the flaky packages from those places will not uninstall cleanly or properly.
<ChibaPet> In Debian-land, what you have might tend to be called a "Frankdebian."
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, i'm pretty sure i've been having this problem even before i installed all that garbage.
<ChibaPet> You know, the only way I can think of to properly fix this is a little complex, so if you don't like what I paste in next, it might be worth waiting for someone who might have a better answer.
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, thanks, and please help me in better rephrasing my question, so i can get a better answer.
<Anthony-L> my linux lingo isn't very well rounded. haha
<ChibaPet> https://bpaste.net/show/fad69dd14e25
<ChibaPet> Note that depending on what random foreign packages do, this could go badly wrong for you.
<ChibaPet> If they're well-behaved, it'll all resolve nicely and you'll have the right packages and a stable, working system.
<ChibaPet> Badnesses could include DKMS breaking during a module build, leaving you without a valid initrd and an unbootable system.
<Anthony-L> badly go wrong? like i'd have to reinstall ubuntu?
<ChibaPet> Yeah.
<Anthony-L> i'm okay with reinstalling..
<ChibaPet> But it might not go wrong. My main point is that you vastly increase the chances of having things go wrong when you start stuffing in random PPAs.
<Anthony-L> i'd rather have something run correctly than incorrectly.
<Anthony-L> yea.
<ChibaPet> This isn't to say PPAs are inherently bad. They're really useful, and you probably want the ones for Chrome and Wine once things are stable. But definitely don't use them when Ubuntu itself ships the software you need.
<Anthony-L> okay, so you're saying i should be grabbing everything from the ubuntu repo?
<ChibaPet> Everything possible, yes.
<ChibaPet> If they ship it, they test it and they support it.
<ChibaPet> Hell, a major reason for my recent switch to Ubuntu is that I want to spend more time on other hobbies, and Ubuntu does a lot of support I'd have to do myself with FreeBSD or Slackware or Gentoo.
<ChibaPet> It's like two commands for my new printer to be installed and working. Slackware, much harder and more labour-intensive. FreeBSD, it's in fact *impossible* unless I want to gut and rewrite their hplip port - which I don't want to od.
<ChibaPet> do*
<ChibaPet> As for rewording your question... The proper packages do blacklisting already, so you should only mention flaky boots and actual symptoms rather than asking how to do something that only comes up if you're not using the supplied packages.
<ChibaPet> brb
<Anthony-L> the safest route would be to blacklist first, at least i can rule it out.
<Anthony-L> there wouldn't be any harm in it.
<ChibaPet> It's already been done for you.
<ChibaPet> cd /etc/modprobe.d ; grep nouveau *
<ChibaPet> And if it hasn't, then no, blacklisting is an awful thing to focus on first.
<Anthony-L> wow, you're right.
<ChibaPet> Shocking.
<Anthony-L> https://bpaste.net/show/ff7fcc406420
<ChibaPet> Mm, that's not at all what you want. It suggests that you do not have the Ubuntu-sourced nVidia drivers installed.
<ChibaPet> I'd expect to see nvidia-361-foo and so forth.
<ChibaPet> Anyway, I'll leave you with my list of instructions for now. I've got to search for this power supply some more.
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, alright, thanks
<ChibaPet> (Wife brought in my new firewall, and said "What's this?" I countered with, "My new firewall. Where's it's power supply?")
<Anthony-L> i'll debate whether to try the nuke system thing.
<ChibaPet> I'd definitely do that before a full reinstall.
<ChibaPet> A reinstall would be easier, but if you do that, you'll have the potential to learn a bunch.
<Anthony-L> :)
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, doing the nuke, i'm on step 10 on your instructions.
<ChibaPet> Ah, cool. On this end, I may have found my power supply. It fits and was in the right general area, but it's 12v-1.5A, not the 12v-2A the device wants.
<Anthony-L> haha
<Anthony-L> this is a long install...
<ChibaPet> I believe it.
<Anthony-L> what's it doing exactly?
<Anthony-L> it's downloading a lot of amd64 things.
<ChibaPet> Well. We've removed the "alien" repositories, and we're getting the latest conception of what's in the Ubuntu repositories.
<Anthony-L> okay
<ChibaPet> Once this is done, we're installing everything.
<ChibaPet> Upgrading everything, that is.
<Anthony-L> k
<Anthony-L> bpaste is a nice website. i don't know why everyone uses paste.bin.
<Anthony-L> i'm going to use that from now on.
<Anthony-L> and, your directions are very understandable. thank you for that.
<ChibaPet> Sure thing. I hope it all helps.
<ChibaPet> I've got my fingers crossed that nothing hoses you up and leaves you without an initrd.
<Anthony-L> i mean, worst case scenario, i just reinstall ubuntu.
<ChibaPet> Yeah.
<Anthony-L> i have nothing to lose because i already don't have anything.
<Anthony-L> :)
<ChibaPet> You're coming away with knowledge and battle scars.
<Anthony-L> haha
<ChibaPet> I can't remember what, but for most of this, I clearly had to slam into some wall at some point to have encountered any of it.
<Anthony-L> yea, i hope this helps. if not, i hope you have more ideas. :)
<ChibaPet> Before you know it, you'll be in here berating new users for installing skanky software from the underbelly of the 'Net.
<Anthony-L> HAHA
<Anthony-L> yea, yelling at people for asking the same questions. :P
<ChibaPet> This channel's pretty decent, as is #ubuntu-server. I can't get near #ubuntu. It sucks your brain out within minutes of entry.
<Anthony-L> i agree
<Anthony-L> too much going on in there
<Anthony-L> and answers come at you from all directions.
<Anthony-L> much like the askubuntu forums, someone should clean those out.
<ChibaPet> The sheer quantity of wrong answers you see fly by in #ubuntu is staggering.
<ChibaPet> Anyway, I'll try not to be negative. Reading about amperage now.
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, in your instructions...i'm in aptitude.
<Anthony-L> you said to mark it with an underscore.
<ChibaPet> ok, this is where it gets hairy - 'u' to update first
<Anthony-L> i did the 'u'
<Anthony-L> i can't underscore the category.
<ChibaPet> If you want, from the local/obsolete entry, type [ to see what's in there
<ChibaPet> oh
<ChibaPet> Okay, then [ to expand, and try doing it with a more specific category
<Anthony-L> oh wow.
<Anthony-L> ok, what do i do? i expanded.
<ChibaPet> Arrow down and try underscore on the deeper categories if it won't do it on the top level.
<Anthony-L> hmm nope
<ChibaPet> Also, for what it's worth, I'd try to stick with apt-get, aptitude, and where needed dpkg, and ignore the GUI tools for package management.
<ChibaPet> What do you see there? (Hint: If you can't select to copy, press shift and try selecting again.)
<Anthony-L> uh, you're speaking that weird linux language.
<Anthony-L> right now i'm in the aptitude GUI
<ChibaPet> It's not in a terminal? Text?
<Anthony-L> hold on, i'll screen shot
<ChibaPet> okay
<ChibaPet> Here's what I get: https://bpaste.net/show/e66844348179
<ChibaPet> Anyway, even if you can't do a whole category at once, you basically want to mark all those packages for purge.
<Anthony-L> http://imgur.com/RPhhnbS
<ChibaPet> Oh, that's fine. That's a terminal.
<ChibaPet> It seems to have worked.
<Anthony-L> yes, but you want me to delete. i haven't done that.
<ChibaPet> That "p" you see (and the purple) means the packages are marked for purge.
<Anthony-L> oh ok
<Anthony-L> then i can go ahead and push 'G'?
<ChibaPet> Lower-case. Not sure if upper-case will do the same thing.
<ChibaPet> For instance, 'u' and 'U' are distinctly different operations.
<Anthony-L> yea, i see the legend.
<Anthony-L> okay pushing 'g' now
<ChibaPet> Hey, for what it's worth, once you get things working again and have Wine installed, I recently noted that Plants vs Zombies works flawlessly under Wine.
<Anthony-L> hahah
<Anthony-L> okay, stop teasing me.
<Anthony-L> it's removing lots of things.. :) this looks promising.
<ChibaPet> If the things aren't packaged properly, this is where things could go badly.
<ChibaPet> They need to remove themselves cleanly.
<Anthony-L> if i get disconnected and don't respond, give me a sec and i'll log into my laptop and let you know what happened.
<ChibaPet> FWIW: http://imgur.com/36UFp0L
<ChibaPet> sure
<Anthony-L> it just uninstalled my google chrome browser.
<Anthony-L> i'm on your last step though.
<ChibaPet> Yeah, we removed those PPAs too.
<Anthony-L> apt-get install nvidia-361-updates
<ChibaPet> The alternative was individually moving PPAs and I didn't think you were feeling quite up to that.
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, i'm back in aptitude.
<ChibaPet> But we can get Chrome and Wine back up easily, since we just renamed the directory they were in.
<Anthony-L> it removed and went back into the aptitude menu
<ChibaPet> okay, so... wait... you were supposed to install nvidia-361-updates from the command line
<Anthony-L> you have install nvidia as the last step.
<ChibaPet> I'm not sure how you're back in aptitude... You should press 'q' anyway and run the apt-get install nvidia-361-updates from the command line
<ChibaPet> ok
<Anthony-L> ok
<Anthony-L> back on the CLI
<Anthony-L> root
<Anthony-L> installing nvidia
<ChibaPet> Once that's installed, cd into /etc/modprobe.d and let's make sure we see the blacklist entries we expect
<Anthony-L> cd into?
<ChibaPet> cd /etc/modprobe.d
<Anthony-L> remember, you need to tell me exactly. haha
<Anthony-L> ok that's better.
<ChibaPet> grep nouveau *
<ChibaPet> and before we're done, I want us to add a step, so tell me when you're done with all this
<ChibaPet> before we try rebooting even
<Anthony-L> it's still installing nvidia..
<ChibaPet> Yeah, it's building a module. Takes a bit even on a fast system.
<Anthony-L> you've been through all this BS?
<ChibaPet> I do this for work.
<Anthony-L> are you a CS?
<ChibaPet> Problems related to desktop use of Unix ends up being recreational. :P
<Anthony-L> haha
<ChibaPet> That smacks of education. I'm an obligate autodidact.
<Anthony-L> really?
<Anthony-L> pretty impressive
<ChibaPet> A lot of sysadmins are, as it turns out.
<Anthony-L> i guess i better drop my major then..
<ChibaPet> When I was little I wanted to write software for NASA. Now I'm mostly content watching my kids exceed me.
<ChibaPet> CS major?
<Anthony-L> yea, but i haven't started my major. i'm working on general education right now.
<Anthony-L> community college
<Anthony-L> https://bpaste.net/show/88478dc00f85
<ChibaPet> Here's a tip... Teach yourself Lisp, and one of Haskell or Erlang, on your own time, and you'll launch yourself into way more interesting jobs post-grad.
<ChibaPet> Anthony-L: That's odd. Please tell me what "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" gives you.
<ChibaPet> You should have the same stuff as me after that, but you don't.
<Anthony-L> https://bpaste.net/show/f2e9262e5c1d
<ChibaPet> Other CS tip
<Anthony-L> i've never even heard of Lisp. haha
<ChibaPet> Focus on databases and back-end / middleware systems and you'll have better jobs and less competition.
<Anthony-L> alright
<ChibaPet> Hm. That seems right. Not sure why you have a different set of modprobe.d files, but they include the right stuff so that all looks okay.
<ChibaPet> Alright, here's our extra step: update-initramfs
<Anthony-L> uh
<Anthony-L> the command line is 'root@anthony-desktop:/etc/modprobe.d#'
<Anthony-L> is that okay?
<ChibaPet> Sure.
<ChibaPet> Doesn't matter where you are when you do it.
<ChibaPet> The last bit is I'm curious if anything has mangled your /etc/default/grub file.
<Anthony-L> okay, here's what it did....
<Anthony-L> https://bpaste.net/show/84a60d9b09fd
<ChibaPet> If you could bpaste your /etc/default/grub I'd be grateful. Shouldn't be anything unique in it.
<ChibaPet> sorry, update-initramfs -c -k all
<Anthony-L> okay, that worked.
<Anthony-L> what do you want me to do with grub?
<Anthony-L> it's updating....
<ChibaPet> put /etc/default/grub on bpaste
<Anthony-L> permission denied.
<ChibaPet> nothing sensitive in it - I just want to make sure nothing has mangled it on you
<Anthony-L> believe me, i have nothing to lose. haha
<ChibaPet> Permission denied? And you're root?
<Anthony-L> yea, that's weird. isn't root like GODLIKE
<Anthony-L> ?
<ChibaPet> cat /etc/default/grub
<Anthony-L> https://bpaste.net/show/809c3b02217d
<ChibaPet> Cool. Nothing has mangled the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX* lines.
<ChibaPet> Alright, you should be good to reboot.
<Anthony-L> awesoome...i wish i knew what that was.
<ChibaPet> Oh, one more thing
<ChibaPet> before you go
<Anthony-L> you're a crazy dude.
<Anthony-L> i almost feel like i've been violated...hahah
<ChibaPet> I'm assuming it didn't wipe out your desktop environment. If you come back and you're at a login prompt, no graphics, log in and type "systemctl set-default graphical.target"
<ChibaPet> as root
<ChibaPet> or "sudo"
<Anthony-L> i don't really know how to do that root stuff before the GUI
<ChibaPet> and if you're for some reason missing your desktop environment, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" will get it all back. But it should all be there. Just in case.
<Anthony-L> okay, you want me to reboot?
<ChibaPet> Sure.
<Anthony-L> *fingers crossed*
<Anthony-L> brb
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet: no bueno
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet: i can get to grub, but it freezes at the purple screen.
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet: just a purple blank screen
<Anthony-L> after the grub menu
<ChibaPet> argh
<Anthony-L> yea...sucks
<ChibaPet> Hrm. Can you hit escape after GRUB?
<Anthony-L> instead of 'enter' push 'esc'?
<ChibaPet> So, the purple screen is probably Plymouth or something, meant to cover text because text is outré. If you whack escape you might get it to show you text.
<ChibaPet> Then we might see what's going on.
<ChibaPet> I'd thought that as far as we got before, we'd be in good shape.
<Anthony-L> yea, 'esc' does nothing
<ChibaPet> Hrm.
<Anthony-L> it will boot to the GUI eventually
<Anthony-L> it takes a lot of reboots. haha
<Anthony-L> there it goes
<Anthony-L> the HDD is blinking.
<Anthony-L> GUI is coming up.
<ChibaPet> Is this the flakiness you saw before?
<Anthony-L> yup
<Anthony-L> that's why i'm scared to restart....
<Anthony-L> it has to be a gpu issue
<Anthony-L> the only thing i can think of.
<ChibaPet> It's an interesting issue, because you should be pretty much okay with the software you're running.
<ChibaPet> lsmod will show you loaded drivers, and by looking at the output of lsmod you can convince yourself that nouveau isn't actually loaded
<ChibaPet> ...not that it helps us figure out what's going wrong.
<ChibaPet> Now, another idea I have is that what you're seeing could well be network-related. Funny delays in startup are often network issues.
<Anthony-L> that sounds really weird.
<Anthony-L> i'm just a typical guy with a router and residential cable internet...
<ChibaPet> just saying
<Anthony-L> when it freezes up, the HDD light is really dim and my keyboard locks up.
<Anthony-L> isn't there a log file you could look at to see the error?
<ChibaPet> Maybe. I'm new to systemd and I'm not sure how best to debug startup.
<Anthony-L> how could i get google chrome back?
<ChibaPet> hm, so, earlier we moved /etc/apt/sources.list.d to another name - that plus evil or something
<ChibaPet> cd into that directory
<ChibaPet> ls
<ChibaPet> look at the files and move the chrome file to the correct directory... mv foochromefoo.list ../apt.sources.d/
<Anthony-L> sorry, my chat closed.
<ChibaPet> look at the files and move the chrome file to the correct directory... mv foochromefoo.list ../apt.sources.d/
<ChibaPet> do the same for wine
<Anthony-L> i don't need wine.
<Anthony-L> i didn't really know how to use it anyway.
<ChibaPet> then apt-get update ; apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<ChibaPet> No Plants versus Zombies for you if you don't have Wine!
<Anthony-L> hold up here, you want me to mv?
<ChibaPet> or cp
<Anthony-L> please type it out. :)
<Anthony-L> exact direction.
<ChibaPet> Do you have the bpaste where I told you to mv (rename) the directory?
<ChibaPet> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d-evil
<ChibaPet> if it's not that it's something like it
<ChibaPet> mv *google* ../sources.list.d
<ChibaPet> apt-get update ; apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<Anthony-L> no, but i don't need the older folder.
<Anthony-L> old*
<ChibaPet> you want the repository file for Google Chrome from it
<ChibaPet> Alternately, download a new package from Google. Easier to fish out the repo file.
<tsimonq2> ChibaPet: apt not apt-get!!!!!!!!
<tsimonq2> *ahem*
<ChibaPet> Sorry, I meant dnf.
 * tsimonq2 runs
<Anthony-L> yea, i got denied.
<Anthony-L> it's okay.
<ChibaPet> Anthony-L: sudo -i first - you need to be root
<ChibaPet> or do it with sudo in front of each command - either way
<Anthony-L> apt-get update ; apt-get install google-chrome-stable
<Anthony-L> ?
<tsimonq2> s/apt-get/apt/
 * tsimonq2 would do apt update && apt install google-chrome-stable
<Anthony-L> none of that works
<Anthony-L> *i want to hit my comp with a sledgehammer.
<Anthony-L> i'm over this OS, i don't have the time.
<Anthony-L> Anthony 0 - Linux 1
<Anthony-L> <defeated
<ChibaPet> Anthony-L: I'm sorry you hit on the dodgy instructions for getting nVidia working. I think that burned a lot of time and goodwill.
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, we tried our best. haha
<ChibaPet> Sticking to it wouldn't be a bad idea, FWIW, but we all have different pain thresholds.
<ChibaPet> A random note, if you're new to Linux, starting off with a pre-release version of the OS might be being a bit too adventurous.
<ChibaPet> I mean, stuff's *guaranteed* to be mildly broken in many cases.
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, it actually worked better than the pre-releases on my system.
<Anthony-L> i think my pc is just too new for linux.
<Anthony-L> i have like the  ultimate gamer setup.
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L: noo don't leave us :)
<ChibaPet> Shouldn't be. I just built a Skylake Xen system a couple weeks ago and it's all supported.
<tsimonq2> ^^^
<ChibaPet> Xeon*
<tsimonq2> ChibaPet: Xen is a thing though :P
<ChibaPet> 16 GB of (weirdly) unbuffered ECC RAM, that (slightly dated) GTX 660, bunch of disks.
<Anthony-L> it just sucks i'm the only one on the net with this problem. it seems super rare.
<ChibaPet> Anthony-L: It comes up, always, just slowly? I'd look hard at dhclient logs.
<ChibaPet> I'd also look at nuking Plymouth packages and/or getting good at hitting ESC at the right time to actually see boot messages.
<ChibaPet> As for debugging startup, beats me. systemd knows better than we do how to log things.
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L: nvidia drivers have burned out more then just you
<tsimonq2> believe me
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L: but stay with this. It's worth it
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L: even if you dual-boot :P
<Anthony-L> i couldn't even dual boot. the dual boot would be imminent, that would be more of a hassle.
<Anthony-L> and the bad part is, i have to explain my problem to someone else and go through a whole process.
<Anthony-L> i'd really like to flag the problem so people around the world don't have to deal with this same issue.
<Anthony-L> i didn't think i had a rare problem.
<snowgoggles> isn't customization wonderful?
<Anthony-L> this OS makes me want to take a shot of tequila.
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L: email the ubuntu-users mailing list, you will get TONS more exposure there
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L: if you want it :)
<Anthony-L> tsimonq2, what's the email?
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L: ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<Anthony-L> i really don't know what to say to them.
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet and I have been doing lots of things.
<Anthony-L> i don't even know where to begin. haha
<Anthony-L> i'll try and write them though.
<Anthony-L> i'm just really surprised there isn't a log file i can just send them.
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L: what's seems to be the issue?
<Anthony-L> oh lord
<tsimonq2> ^^^^^^^^
<tsimonq2> snowgoggles: graphics drivers juggling...read the backlogs
<Anthony-L> i can't restart or shut down.
<Anthony-L> i get a purple blank screen after grub menu. it happens intermittently.
<Anthony-L> most purple blank screen after grub menu, i'm terrified to restart/shutdown.
<Anthony-L> mostly*
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L: then hibernate XD
<Anthony-L> haha
<tsimonq2> Anthony-L: no, seriously, there is a Hibernate option :P
<tsimonq2> anyways, sleep for me, night
<Anthony-L> yea, but that's not the point.
<Anthony-L> good night
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L:  this is dev release... apt full upgrade?
<Anthony-L> yea, i think
<Anthony-L> keep in mind, i don't speak linux.
<Anthony-L> i'm also a brand spankin new user.
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L:  have you run it?
<Anthony-L> i think so
<Anthony-L> dist-upgrades?
<Anthony-L> i did a command like that.
<Anthony-L> i dont know what it did.
<Anthony-L> another help/support person told me to do it.
<snowgoggles> new user on dev release....just playing around then...not a system that your worried about stability
<Anthony-L> snowgoggles, i've tried out all the releases. this seems like the only one that works for me.
<snowgoggles> so nvidia driver...how did you install it?
<Anthony-L> nvidia driver installed through the repo, if that makes sense.
<snowgoggles> works? you said it freezes
<Anthony-L> i'm at the GUI.
<Anthony-L> it freezes on restart/shutdown intermittently.
<Anthony-L> i'm literally talking to you on the machine.
<snowgoggles> hmmmm might need to check dmesg for results and possibly xorg.0.log
<snowgoggles> it's late for me though....inspect those for issues
<Anthony-L> snowgoggles, speak English please.
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L: if your interested in sticking with 16.04 then you'll need to get a little familiar with some of the log files to troubleshoot...there's no guarantees for 16.04 until release next month...so you'll have to fight it out and get familiar with logs
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L: i'm crashing for the night...but don't give up...there's always a solution...it just takes time
<ChibaPet> Anthony-L: FWIW, don't stick entirely to the graphics driver idea when debugging. I think it's something else now honestly.
<ChibaPet> Anthony-L: I think there's a good chance it's something network-related hanging up. The purple screen is supposed to be there. It's not a bug. it sitting for a long time just means it's hiding the output from whatever's having trouble.
<ChibaPet> I don't run Plymouth myself, so I have no such purple screen. Just an idea.
<Anthony-L> what is Plymouth?
<ChibaPet> Anthony-L: It's that purple screen. :P
<Anthony-L> oh, that's what they call it? haha
<ChibaPet> It exists solely to hide text so you can pretend you're running Windows.
<ChibaPet> It's the package that does it. It also puts up a graphical thing if you need to enter a disk-unlock password. But that's it.
<Anthony-L> oh! i understand. it's for aesthetics.
<ChibaPet> It's eye-candy that hides problems annoying in cases like this.
<Anthony-L> got it
<Anthony-L> wish i could turn Plymouth off.
<ChibaPet> You can delete the packages. :)
<Anthony-L> you want to try?
<Anthony-L> i'm down.
<ChibaPet> and then rebuild initramfs
<ChibaPet> It'll probably shed light on what's timing out.
<Anthony-L> i'm down with that.
<ChibaPet> Gah, just got paged by work.
<ChibaPet> I thought the night was going too smoothly.
<ChibaPet> My attention will be split for a bit.
<Anthony-L> yea, i have all the time in the world.
<ChibaPet> start with:   dpkg -l | grep plymouth
<Anthony-L> https://bpaste.net/show/7e8fcae709fd
<ChibaPet> Hrm, I have the packages. I thought I didn't. Looking for the way to cleanly disable Plymouth. Give me a sec.
<Anthony-L> take your time
<ChibaPet> the work thing was a false alarm
<ChibaPet> I'm looking for a non-invasive answer. I don't like what I'm finding so far. Still looking.
<Anthony-L> no prob
<Anthony-L> http://askubuntu.com/questions/98566/how-do-deactivate-plymouth-boot-screen
<ChibaPet> That's along the right line.
<ChibaPet> Can you show me your /etc/default/grub again?
<Anthony-L> uh
<ChibaPet> cat /etc/default/grub      and throw it in bpaste?
<Anthony-L> https://bpaste.net/show/27418c17ee85
<ChibaPet> Alright, half a sec.
<ChibaPet> here: https://bpaste.net/show/efe4ef4c8534
<ChibaPet> That avoids us teaching you to use a screen editor for the moment.
<Anthony-L> alright, i'll punch that in the terminal now.
<Anthony-L> sed: couldn't open temporary file ./sedzqTXhv: Permission denied
<ChibaPet> sudo -i first
<ChibaPet> sorry
<ChibaPet> assume I mean "sudo -i"
<Anthony-L> ok
<ChibaPet> before much of what I say
<ChibaPet> and then you'll be in a root shell
<Anthony-L> -bash: s/quiet splash//g: No such file or directory
<ChibaPet> sudo -i is on its own line
<ChibaPet> sorry
<ChibaPet> updated instructions: https://bpaste.net/show/1f494df45846
<Anthony-L> ok, i'm in root
<Anthony-L> HDD light is blinking like crazy
<Anthony-L> it's loading things...haha
<Anthony-L> okay, it's finished.
<Anthony-L> let me get on my laptop
<Anthony-L> just in case ;)
<Anthony-L> you want me to restart?
<Anthony-2> ok, this is me on my laptop.
<ChibaPet> You did the update-grub and the update-initramfs ?
<Anthony-L> yes
<Anthony-L> we did those first, didn't we?
<ChibaPet> Sure, restart, and what we hope to see is a bunch of text scrolling by.
<Anthony-L> k
<Anthony-L> here goes nothin
<ChibaPet> If you see purple again we want to verify that we actually did the updates, again.
<Anthony-2> okay
<Anthony-2> it's shutting down.
<ChibaPet> update-grub and updatae-initramfs I mean
<ChibaPet> kk
<Anthony-2> wow!
<Anthony-2> i see a bunch of shit
<Anthony-2> oh, sry for swearing
<ChibaPet> Now, what we want to see (and this might be hard if you don't know what you're looking for) is what it's sitting on when it pauses a long time.
<Anthony-2> it stopped with [    3.335677] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc
<ChibaPet> Now you have a hope of finding the issue. :)
<ChibaPet> That doesn't seem like it'd be a problem, but *maybe* it is. Or *maybe* it's something it started just before that, or *maybe* it's something it's started without putting anything on screen yet.
<ChibaPet> systemd muddles system start-up so that you lose comprehensibility in exchange for occasionally shaving off a second or two.
<ChibaPet> Anyway, this is a really good step, as you'll see what it's doing. The other thing to note will be the messages that show up after that.
<Anthony-2> i wish i could scroll up....but it's frozen.
<ChibaPet> Might even be worth taking a picture of all of this as it happens.
<ChibaPet> You're booting and system is temporarily hanging on *something*.
<Anthony-2> that was on restart
<Anthony-2> let me do a cold shutdown and see what happens
<ChibaPet> Oh, I thought that was as it came back up.
<Anthony-2> no
<ChibaPet> Worth getting a picture of it as it is for bug-reporting.
<ChibaPet> You'll see something similar when you start up, and hopefully the reason for your big lag will show up. Without the purple cloak, you'll see what it's actually trying to do when before it seemed frozen.
<Anthony-2> ok, did a cold shutdown, purple screen of death is still alive.
<ChibaPet> hrm
<ChibaPet> Do you remember definitely running update-grub after you ran the sed command with "quiet splash" in it?
<Anthony-2> yea
<Anthony-2> i ran everything in your instructions
<Anthony-2> we could try it again
<ChibaPet> Can you paste a new copy of /etc/default/grub so we can see that the sed command worked?
<Anthony-2> let me try and get to the GUI first...
<ChibaPet> ok
<Anthony-2> yea. it's going to be a couple bootgs
<Anthony-2> boots*
<Anthony-2> ok, it's finally loading
<Anthony-2> it's weird. it's like it tells itself, hey i'm not working, lets try something else.
<Anthony-L> ok, i'm in here.
<ChibaPet> purple or text?
<Anthony-L> i'm in the GUI
<Anthony-L> the purple screen still showed
<ChibaPet> ok
<ChibaPet> cat /etc/default/grub and bpaste it?
<Anthony-L> https://bpaste.net/show/5a914f79aebc
<ChibaPet> Man my stuff just got hammered in endless survival mode: http://imgur.com/Zy8rLKe
<ChibaPet> Alright, that looks right.
<Anthony-L> haha. you're gaming
<ChibaPet> as root (meaning after sudo -i) lets's run update-grub again just to make sure
<ChibaPet> and update-initramfs -c -k all
<Anthony-L> it's updating
<Anthony-L> it's done.
<ChibaPet> So, I don't get Plymouth because I didn't set up it, as I use a server install to start, even with desktop systems.
<Anthony-L> oh. why are you running a server
<Anthony-L> ?
<ChibaPet> If it's something other than that "splash" directive then I'm confused.
<ChibaPet> You can't get software RAID support out of the desktop ISO, at least without mucking around in ways that are boring and manual. So I use the server install ISO for everything.
<ChibaPet> It gives you the nice text-based Debian installer, which handles RAID, LVM, LUKS etc. out of the box without having to screw around.
<Anthony-L> crazy
<Anthony-L> initram updated
<Anthony-L> reboot?
<ChibaPet> Sure.
<ChibaPet> If you get the purple screen again, I'd start wondering if update-grub is silently failing, or if there's another way to disable Plymouth you need for Xenial.
<ChibaPet> I'm at the point where I'd have to start wildly guessing.
<Anthony-2> k
<Anthony-2> yea, plymouth is alive.
<ChibaPet> Damn.
<ChibaPet> So, next thing I'd recommend is asking on the mailing list. Signal to noise ratio is *way way* better than IRC and you can't even compare the forums.
<Anthony-2> the mailing list?
<ChibaPet> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<Anthony-2> what should i tell them?
<ChibaPet> Explain that you have long pauses during start-up sometimes, unpredictably, and that you haven't been able to turn off Plymouth to see what's causing the pauses.
<ChibaPet> Asking for help debugging the start-up would be cool too.
<Anthony-2> can i send you like an amazon gift card or something?
<ChibaPet> Nah.
<ChibaPet> But thanks. :P
<Anthony-2> do you have a steam?
<ChibaPet> I mean, I haven't even solved the issue. :P
<Anthony-2> yea, but you're wasting your time helping me.
<ChibaPet> I signed up briefly and then deleted it.
<ChibaPet> Nah, it's like a review of these things. Keeps me sharp in my old age.
<Anthony-2> haha
<Anthony-2> well thanks
<ChibaPet> Really, I'd most like to see you stick with Linux, Ubuntu or otherwise. I'd feel gratified to know you stuck with it.
<ChibaPet> And, remember to start teaching yourself Lisp.
<Anthony-2> yea, i made the windows jump. i already have blood, sweat, and tear invested....i'll probably keep trying.
<ChibaPet> The world needs more Lisp and less Node.js
<Anthony-2> i hate not figured out a problem.
<ChibaPet> Good trait.
<Anthony-2> figuring*
<Anthony-2> what's Node.js? javascript?
<ChibaPet> Yeah.
<Anthony-2> i don't think they teach Lisp in college...
<ChibaPet> Here's a free online version of a well-liked, fairly recent book: http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/
<ChibaPet> The book's worth getting in paper, but the free online version is a nice touch.
<Anthony-2> yea, but i'm super beginner. i literally need a starting point.
<ChibaPet> (And there are several Lisps you can run on Ubuntu.)
<ChibaPet> Lisp is an amazing starting point for programming. It'll teach you good habits.
<Anthony-2> and Lisp is used in back end?
<ChibaPet> Yeah, principally.
<Anthony-2> what's even considered backend?
<Anthony-2> back-end?
<ChibaPet> Databases, architecture automation, distributed processing of computer and other loads...
<Anthony-2> oh wow
<Anthony-2> how the hell did you get into that?
<Anthony-2> with no education, you just told em?
<ChibaPet> I didn't say I had no education. :P I said I'm an autodidact.
<ChibaPet> I started programming when I was eight, and that was a long time ago.
<Anthony-2> wow
<Anthony-2> i always just gamed when i was younger. haha
<Anthony-2> never really wanted to learn the programming part.
<Anthony-2> until now
<ChibaPet> I was lucky in that there weren't really games to play when I started.
<ChibaPet> I had the computer and nothing to do but program it.
<Anthony-2> 31 now and going back to college. i was a welder for 12 years and am tired of that. i've always loved computers more.
<Anthony-2> welding is hard on your body.
<ChibaPet> That should translate into better success and focus with school.
<ChibaPet> I'd go back to college if I won the lottery or something.
<Anthony-2> yea
<Anthony-2> haha
<Anthony-2> now this thing doesn't even want to go back to the GUI
<ChibaPet> What's it doing?
<Anthony-2> purple screen of death still
<ChibaPet> And escape doesn't make it go away?
<Anthony-2> nope
<ChibaPet> Trying to hit escape early might have more success - like, as soon as you see the screen.
<Anthony-2> k
<ChibaPet> I bet the mailing list will have an idea.
<ChibaPet> Anyway, I need to hit the sack. I'll catch up on scrollback tomorrow and see if anything's come up.
<Anthony-2> alright, thanks a lot.
<ChibaPet> Have a good one, and good luck.
<Anthony-2> thanks, night
<Anthony-L> ChibaPet, i sent them an email.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<eval> Hello.
<eval> We are doing daily snapshots of the xenial repositories and it sometimes happens that the repository is in an unusable state (packages missing, or broken dependencies). Is it somehow possible to tell if the repository is currently in an ok state before doing the snapshot?
<lotuspsychje> eval: did you install xenial fresh or upgrade?
<eval> lotuspsychje: this is not about an installation. We have a mirror of the repository hosted on our servers using landscape (which internally uses reprepro).
<eval> And we update the mirror every night, but it sometimes happens that some packages are missing or some dependencies are broken.
<lotuspsychje> eval: yes, but xenial is still in development stage right
<eval> Yes, I know that.
<lotuspsychje> eval: there is also #ubuntu-mirrors for known issues to repos
<eval> I'm guessing this breakage happens because maybe we do the mirroring exactly when an update to the repository happens, so the question would be, is there any way to know when anything on the repository is currently being updated?
<lotuspsychje> eval: i would think final xenial release might get solve this issue
<lotuspsychje> eval: now everyting can still break
<lotuspsychje> eval: xenial should not be used for daily use or production yet
<lotuspsychje> eval: even if its not an install and the repos
<eval> lotuspsychje: I know that. The question is not when the breakage will stop, I know that will stop when xenial is released. My question was just if there is any way to tell if the repository is currently in an OK state.
<lotuspsychje> eval: but please doublecheck in #ubuntu-mirrors
<eval> lotuspsychje: I'm deploying Ubuntu for a business with over 1000 machines, I know that xenial should not be used in production right now, we are just evaluating it so that we are ready when it gets released.
<lotuspsychje> eval: try #ubuntu-mirrors mate those guys have more experience in repo bugging
<eval> Ok, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<lotuspsychje> !info testrepository | eval maybe this could be usefull?
<ubottu> eval maybe this could be usefull?: testrepository (source: testrepository): unit test system with database of test results - metapackage and doc. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0.20-2 (xenial), package size 11 kB, installed size 34 kB
<eval> lotuspsychje: I'll look into it. Thanks for the tip!
<lotuspsychje> eval: maybe this can be interesting aswell to explore repos with synaptic at bottom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<eval> lotuspsychje: testrepository is unfortunately something completely unrelated... :-)
<lotuspsychje> ok
<popey> eval: I don't think there's an easy way to tell if the archive is consistent at any point in time before release
<eval> popey: I see.
<eval> Ohh well, guess I'll have to live with it, then.
<eval> Anyway, thanks a lot for the help!
<lotuspsychje> eval: good luck mate
<popey> np
<lotuspsychje> eval: final almost there :p
<eval> Yeah, waiting for it. :-)
<eval> Have a nice day, guys!
<lotuspsychje> cheers
<lotuspsychje> popey: if you have time, can you change topic in the xenial party channel? users are getting warmed up already :p
<lotuspsychje> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !wily release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<popey> we typically don't warm that up until the week of release
<lotuspsychje> ah kk
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<marlinc> Lol, Iǘe never seen this: nmap: unrecognized option '--script'
<marlinc> I've never seen this*
<marlinc> Anyone have any idea what could cause that?
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I will soon need to install Kubuntu on a machine which has the latest Intel Skylake processor, and I'll choose Wily where I will want the latest 4.4 kernel available for Wily, which will later be upgraded to Xenial once this one will be final and stable. Which ones are the packages which must be installed for the 4.4? I mean appart from "linux-image" and "linux-headers"? I have seen a bunch of packages, signed and else : what is really needed?
<melodie> this information would be of great help. I'll be around, maybe not always in front of the screen, but I'll stay logged and whenever someone has the right answers for me, I'll be there to get it.
<melodie> so, thanks for your help…
<ikonia> the upgrade will do all this for you
<ikonia> just install kubuntu and upgrade when 16.04.1 is released
<ikonia> or wait for 16.04 and install then
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust:
<lotuspsychje> hmmm probably playing in the sun
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> aha
<MonkeyDust> 16.04 is lightning fast
<lotuspsychje> yeppers
<lotuspsychje> it rocknrolls fresh isnt it :p
<MonkeyDust> installed mate
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: nice
<HadesWatch3r> Running the 16.04 beta 1 ... when I do an update it says that not all updates can be in stalled.. run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible?
<lotuspsychje> HadesWatch3r: clean install or upgrade?
<HadesWatch3r> that is a  good question ..
<HadesWatch3r> it is a vm
<lotuspsychje> HadesWatch3r: so its a clean 16.04 iso right?
<HadesWatch3r> I believe it was clean 16.04
<HadesWatch3r> yes.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> HadesWatch3r: did you add ppa's of any kind?
<HadesWatch3r> no
<HadesWatch3r> pure
<HadesWatch3r> 16.04.
<MonkeyDust> HadesWatch3r  update what you can, first, then look for a solution
<lotuspsychje> HadesWatch3r: can you pastebin us the full output of the errors
<MonkeyDust> ah errors?
<lotuspsychje> (if you have any) :p
<HadesWatch3r> So I'm using the gui ... will I choose partial upgrade or continue?
<HadesWatch3r> I'm guessing partial
<lotuspsychje> HadesWatch3r: im wondering wich packages are kept back?
<HadesWatch3r> I have done the partial upgrade..
<HadesWatch3r> it is installling now .
<lotuspsychje> kk
<HadesWatch3r> 9 packages are going to be removed.
<HadesWatch3r> linux images ..
<HadesWatch3r> and one qt package.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> ok proceed
<HadesWatch3r> restart
<lotuspsychje> HadesWatch3r: check uname -a after install
<HadesWatch3r> brb
<HadesWatch3r> k
<HadesWatch3r> Linux ubuntu 4.4.0-10-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 2 14:55:50 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.12.13 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: installed preload on xenial?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  of course
<lotuspsychje> : )
<MonkeyDust> first thing i install, always
<lotuspsychje> rocknroll
<lotuspsychje> HadesWatch3r: uname -a please
<HadesWatch3r> Linux ubuntu 4.4.0-12-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 9 00:33:55 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<HadesWatch3r> so seemed like all is ok
<lotuspsychje> yep
<HadesWatch3r> no errors that I see...
<HadesWatch3r> Wonder why I got that ... I've never seen it before... (not that I have a lot of experience with errors on ubuntu...)
<lotuspsychje> HadesWatch3r: when older packages are no longer needed it does that
<HadesWatch3r> lotuspsychje ahh makes sense, thank you.
<lotuspsychje> HadesWatch3r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/U%2B1/partial_upgrade
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: what else of packages you install that are interesting?
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: vlc, smplayer,hplip,pan,hex,kazam,chromium,preload,bleachbit here
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  'feh' is a quick previever for pictures
<lotuspsychje> !info feh
<ubottu> feh (source: feh): imlib2 based image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14-1 (xenial), package size 146 kB, installed size 393 kB
<lotuspsychje> lemme try that
<MonkeyDust> and 'aha' converts terminal output to html
<MonkeyDust> !!nfo aha
<MonkeyDust> !!info aha
<lotuspsychje> cool
<MonkeyDust> !info aha
<ubottu> aha (source: aha): ANSI color to HTML converter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.8-1 (xenial), package size 18 kB, installed size 85 kB
<MonkeyDust> ok
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: i like the new xenial agenda/calendar
<MonkeyDust> i use onlyoffice for that
<MonkeyDust> http://www.onlyoffice.com/
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> looking neat
<yacc_> Wonder if Ubuntu 16.04 supports a root filesystem on a VG with multiple (encrypted) PVs?
<yacc_> To lazy to create a VM to check, sigh.
<lotuspsychje> yacc_: is it lvm you talking about?
<TwistedFruit> tsimonq2: I did run into at least one situation apt-get handles where apt seems not to have an option: apt-get source
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<melodie> <ikonia> the upgrade will do all this for you
<melodie> <ikonia> just install kubuntu and upgrade when 16.04.1 is released
<melodie> <ikonia> or wait for 16.04 and install then
<melodie> I am not installing for myself, so I can't do that kind of thing : and I know the kernel 4.4 is available for Wily, I just need to know which packages apart from "linux-image" and "linux-headers" should be added besides
<melodie> I will now repeat my question which I asked several hours ago:
<melodie> I will soon need to install Kubuntu on a machine which has the latest Intel Skylake processor, and I'll choose Wily where I will want the latest 4.4 kernel available for Wily, which will later be upgraded to Xenial once this one will be final and stable. Which ones are the packages which must be installed for the 4.4? I mean appart from "linux-image" and "linux-headers"? I have seen a bunch of packages, signed and else : what is really needed?
<melodie> The Skylake needs 4.4 to be able to provide all it's power, regarding 3D and OpenGL
<melodie> the user is someone who works daily with his computer, and works a lot with pictures so he needs the distro to be stable, reliable, and optimized
<melodie> this is why I would like to have help with the choice of the said packages
<melodie> ikonia still around?
<melodie> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.4-wily/
<melodie> is "headers" and "image" enough?
<ChibaPet> melodie: There are instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<ChibaPet> melodie: Xenial will ship next month. Waiting isn't a horrible idea, or installing it now if you're feeling adventurous.
<ChibaPet> melodie: From what I can see, 3.19 has Skylake support, FWIW.
<ChibaPet> Oh, never mind. I see an article about significant improvements in 4.3.
<melodie> ChibaPet I'm very adventurous, just not when it's for someone else
<melodie> I want each install to be perfect
<melodie> 4.3 ?
<ChibaPet> Development version.
<melodie> improvements available in Wily?
<melodie> checking http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ChibaPet> I didn't see anything when I looked. The MailineBuilds link might be your best bet.
<melodie> Chipaca no 4.3 for wily
<ChibaPet> Oh, you already linked something from there. Yeah, image and headers ought to work.
<ChibaPet> If it were me, though, that's less support for the fellow than giving him Xenial would be.
<ChibaPet> Which is to say, mainline kernels would qualify as *more* adventurous than just using Xenial, IMHO.
<melodie> aha
<melodie> so I'll now grab today' Kubuntu Wily, attempt to upgrade it, and see what happens?
<melodie> this is the very adventurous part, for a start!
<melodie> or maybe I can try again a Kubuntu Xenial, but last time the installer would not work (only in Kubuntu)
<steve_fi> Hey, where is the repository of pre-released kernels for Xenial? I mean, the .debs of built 4.5 kernels?
<steve_fi> Nevermind, I think these should do: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.5-wily/
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-15
<user1_> hi
<user1_> how can download kubuntu lts 16.x? gui version   there seems no link on site
<squinty> user1:  install kubuntu-desktop after installing one of the offered releases or wait for the kubuntu release itself
<lotuspsychje> anyone talented in icon art, please help gnome software:
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-needs-your-help-to-make-gnome-software-look-beautiful-in-ubuntu-16-04-501741.shtml
<ChibaPet> What Gnome needs is some sanity. It doesn't need art, it needs a way to create launchers.
<ChibaPet> I just burned way too much time trying to create a launcher for Minecraft on a family computer. It's insane.
<lotuspsychje> ChibaPet: few weeks left for them to fix stuff :p
<ChibaPet> lotuspsychje: This is an old design flaw. I'm not sure what the proper fix is, but it's certainly a bunch of new code that won't make it into any release in time.
<ChibaPet> I'm just pondering this... I wasn't able to get the format right, evidently, despite my learning what the correct baroque path is for the .desktop file.
<ChibaPet> A new person would be utterly unable to do this. I remember Gnome 2 making it relatively simple.
<lotuspsychje> ChibaPet: yeah i messed around with those launcher icons in the past
<lotuspsychje> thats true
<lotuspsychje> but hey, more stuff in linux isnt real easy
<ChibaPet> Gnome, though, is supposed to be a desktop for the masses.
<lotuspsychje> im already glad ubuntu is user friendly
<lotuspsychje> also true
<ChibaPet> lotuspsychje: Do you know of a canonical (no pun intended) method for launching an arbitrary shell script or command-and-args from an icon?
<lotuspsychje> ChibaPet: no sorry
<ChibaPet> The command is simple: "java -jar ~/.minecraft/launcher.jar"
<ChibaPet> Knowing that ought to be enough for me to get a launcher on that computer's activities bar.
<lotuspsychje> i see
<ChibaPet> So, *my* personal desktop environment uses dmenu. If I want minecraft, I hit meta-enter and type "minecraft" and, voila, I have launched Minecraft.
<lotuspsychje> nice trick
<ChibaPet> Gnome is supposed to make things easy, for a range of possibly non-technical users. Launch without typing, for example.
<lotuspsychje> ChibaPet: but i read an article, unity can drag n drop icons to desktop now- fix-
<ChibaPet> lotuspsychje: Yeah, moving them to Unity is certainly an option.
<lotuspsychje> ChibaPet: lets see what gnome 16.04 will give us, alot of articles lately on gnome devs working all kinds of stuff
<lotuspsychje> gnome gaming, nautilus,gnome software,etc
<ChibaPet> We've got all the Gnome we'll have for launch. We're in a freeze for beta, aren't we?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<ChibaPet> Google for "add item to activities in ubuntu gnome 3" is a fun exercise.
<lotuspsychje> im on unity, so ill skip :p
<lotuspsychje> ChibaPet: check this out mate: http://news.softpedia.com/newsTag/GNOME%203.20
<ChibaPet> Hm, are we moving to 3.20 for 16.04? We seem to be on 3.18 now.
<lotuspsychje> alot of 3.20 versions came up
<lotuspsychje> think final will get us nice surprises :p
<ChibaPet> Hm, I was using gnome-shell as a sort of index.
<ChibaPet> I hope not! We're in a beta period. :P
<ChibaPet> Surprises are not something to spring on a userbase right before a new LTS launches.
<ChibaPet> That's what interim versions are for.
<lotuspsychje> yeah but that doesnt mean it wont need bugging out, and revision things
<ChibaPet> The ony bump I'm hoping to see is for zfs, but I'm not actually impacted by any of the corner cases it addresses.
<ChibaPet> the upgrade, I mean
<lotuspsychje> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ChibaPet> Ooh, I hadn't seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ZFS before. Really useful.
<lotuspsychje> : )
<Oderus> hey. was just curious what happened to muon package manager with latest update in kubuntu?
<Oderus> now when i try to update it says i need to apt-get -f install. i tried that, it wants to uninstall kubuntu-full lol
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: did you add ppa's of any kind?
<Oderus> no but i did try to reinstall muon package manager but it wouldnt
<lotuspsychje> weird, muon is optional..
<Oderus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15389945/
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: show me your sources.list plz?
<lotuspsychje> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Oderus> what is the location of the file?
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: /etc/apt
<Oderus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15389967/
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: your on proposed?
<Oderus> yes
<Oderus> should i not be?
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: things can breakage on proposed, did you upgrade from a previous ubuntu?
<Oderus> yes at one time
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: from wich version
<Oderus> 15.04
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: 15.04 is eol mate
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: you had to move to 15.10 first right
<Oderus> i must have, or maybe i was in 15.10 >.>
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: i would recommend a clean install mate
<Oderus> wahhhhh ok lol
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: this is still development phase right
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: things can still break
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: uname -a please?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.12.13 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<Oderus> Linux AmigaBuntu 4.4.0-13-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 11 19:31:18 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: you could try disable proposed and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: but cleanest way would be fresh install 16.04
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: your sources.list also still shows 15.04 at top wich is end of life
<Oderus> ah ok
<Oderus> thank you
<Oderus> ill re install tomorrow after i can back up
<lotuspsychje> ok mate
<lotuspsychje> Oderus: will be working like a charm
<yacc_> lotuspsychje: lvm with LUKS based PVs.
<lotuspsychje> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<yacc_> lotuspsychje, my gripe is an old issue with scripts that create the initrd => at least in the past they did not consider the possibility that you need to unlock more than one LUKS container to activate the root fs.
<daedric> Hi folks, I've upgraded to 16.04 to have a better support of my hardware (Dell xps 15" 2016), I've noticed some warning in the dmesg: http://pastebin.com/hRNGFKnN , are those problems already known ? (I've also some problems with i3 but it is probably a bug in i3 itself)
<yacc_> daedric, if I remember EDID is the data block that displays send back to the controller so the controller knows the capabilities of the display.
<yacc_> daedric, so the question is, are you experiencing any malfunction?
<yacc_> daedric, apport should know how to report a kernel oops bug.
<daedric> yacc_: yeah this is a bit what I'd understand however I should be using the nvidia card, not the intel one.
<daedric> about malfunctions, when I start on i3 yes, the computer appear to freeze
<daedric> I did not get any helpful log yet as a hard reboot is the only thing that works to get back the control of the machine
<w0jtas> hello i have problem with netinstall , Kernel panic - unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(,0)
<lordievader> Sounds like a missing driver. On what does the rootfs live?
<bashrc> question: in 16.04 will old kernels be removed automatically? In the previous LTS that has been a problem.
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: its the users choice wich kernel to run, not ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: older kernels will be removed only if you want it to
<bashrc> the user typically has no idea what has gone wrong, and they only assume that they're "running out of space"
<bashrc> so they won't be removed by default?
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: no
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: its hard to say whats 'old' and what not right
<bashrc> version number?
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: i mean some systems perform better on specific kernel numbers etc
<lotuspsychje> so its a users choice
<bashrc> again, the user doesn't necessarily know what the kernel is. This is supposed to be for human beings
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: the user should be informed about his own system, its not ubuntu to do all things automated
<bashrc> as it stands on 14.04 eventually there are too many kernels and the user gets a scary message
<bashrc> which may lead them to take the wrong course of action
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: the more usage of a system, the fuller it gets, nobody can change that mate
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: the user is responsible for cleaning out
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: how can ubuntu know, what to remove??
<bashrc> the only other option for the typical user is to disable upgrades, but I think that's also dangerous
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: of course, always keep things up to date :p
<bashrc> really kernel versions should be managed automatically by default. If you are an expert then you could specify which versions you want to keep
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: there is #ubuntu-devel maybe you can suggest it
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: but im affraid your gonna get a likewise anwser
<w0jtas> anyone could tell why ubuntu 16.04 would fail to install ? end Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0), i am trying Virtualbox, also 15.10 is installing just fine.
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: what is 'old' for somle users might be good working for others
<bashrc> ok. It just seems strange that the system is designed to fail by default for a long term deployment
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: what you mean fail?
<bashrc> scary "you are out of space" message
<bashrc> which keeps coming up
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: meaning your system needs cleaning, great from ubuntu they message the user
<bashrc> if such a message is to appear there should be a clickable option to fix it. If not then this is fairly unhelpful to someone who is not an expert
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: i agree on that one, a GUI for it would be nice...i use bleachbit
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: but on low-space on hd ubuntu also gives a warning
<bashrc> ok, well at least I know that this will remain an issue for any of the non-tech folks I put onto ubuntu, unless I fix it myself
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: try bleachbit
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | bashrc
<ubottu> bashrc: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (xenial), package size 271 kB, installed size 2074 kB
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: convince your users to keep their system clean themselfs
<bashrc> but this isn't general disk space, it's the reserved space for kernels
<lotuspsychje> bashrc: bleachbit cleans up older kernels aswell
<lotuspsychje> GUI
<bashrc> ok that's good
<lotuspsychje> or via terminal
<w0jtas> who is here responsible for maintaining ubuntu ? i really want to fix this netinstall :(
<lotuspsychje> !bug | w0jtas
<ubottu> w0jtas: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<w0jtas> ok thanks will paste
<w0jtas> but i have osx so how i can paste from website ?
<lotuspsychje> paste what?
<w0jtas> error that i have
<w0jtas> when i downloaded linux + initrd from a previous version it goes fine with only error about missing modules as archive kernel differs, but install goes through
<w0jtas> eh… no packages for older netinstall :/
<w0jtas> ok got it , archive.ubuntu.com netinstall kernel is broken
<ngaio> sometimes I'm updating the daily build ISO of 16.04, using zsync. I'm also running 16.04 as my core OS. When I do update the ISO, is it possible to use that as an "install source" in "software and updates" sources, and therefore avoid having to download hundreds of MB of updates using apt-get dist-upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> ngaio: if you use cd-rom as sources, and the day after new package gets an update, youl have to keep up date tru internet right? or do i misunderstand your question?
<xnox> ngaio, no, because out desktop .iso do not ship .debs
<xnox> ngaio, they ship unpacked & installed squashfs with desktop pre-installed, which is copied onto the installed system.
<xnox> ditto e.g. server.iso
<dobie_gillis> hey, i'm running into a problem initializing a virtualenv with python 3 in ubuntu 16.04. it tells me to install the python3-venv package, but it's already installed, and i've tried reinstalling. anyone else seeing this problem?
<lotuspsychje> dobie_gillis: fresh install or upgrade?
<Pici> Hes also badgering our vendor contact with inane questions.
<dobie_gillis> upgrade (from 15.10) :/
<Pici> er, oops.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Pici> not anyone here, sorry, my coworker.
<lotuspsychje> dobie_gillis: its recommended to install 16.04 fresh to test/help bug out
<lotuspsychje> dobie_gillis: things can break in this stage
<dobie_gillis> yea.. i realize that. it's not a big deal. just wondering if someone had a quick workaround. i will install a clean install at some point.. i just upgraded my work machine cause i was looking forward to the new release. other than this problem, everything's working perfectly!
<genii> !info python3-venv xenial
<ubottu> python3-venv (source: python3-defaults): pyvenv-3 binary for python3 (default python3 version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<genii> !info python3.5-venv xenial
<ubottu> python3.5-venv (source: python3.5): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (pyvenv binary, version 3.5). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1-6ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 29 kB
<genii> Hm
<lotuspsychje> dobie_gillis: did you have ppa's installed on your 15.10?
<dobie_gillis> yes, unfortunately :/ a few were disabled by the upgrader. i probable have a messy system. http://dpaste.com/2QDBFGH
<lotuspsychje> dobie_gillis: this is why i would suggest you install clean mate
<dobie_gillis> i see
<lotuspsychje> dobie_gillis: very hard for the devs to bug out properly on messy upgrades
<dobie_gillis> yea
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: see the topic for the daily image iso
<nelsk> lotuspsychje: cheers. Are there any more stable snapshots atm or are daily builds the way to go?
<nelsk> Also, is there a recommended upgrade path from beta to a full release image or am I on my own for that?
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: well xenial is still in developing stage right now, so keep in mind that things can still break
<nelsk> Yeah, I'm not expecting stability recognizing I'm running pre-release software
<nelsk> well, at least I won't be surprised if something breaks :D
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: ok good, so if you grab the latest iso, and update after install your good to go :p
<lotuspsychje> !final | nelsk
<ubottu> nelsk: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Pici> nelsk: also that wiki page is a work-in-progress page, only when 16.04 is actually released will it be relevant.
<nelsk> Pici: Figured it wasn't complete yet
<nelsk> One last q, I'd like to make sure I'm a good beta citizen -- can you guys point me to your bug reporting page for this release?
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: if you use ubuntu-bug your bug will come to the right section
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nelsk> great! tyvm.
<nelsk> Looking forward to the release!
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: but before you start bugging, feel free to ask here first
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: yeah we all do :p
<nelsk> will do, don't want to clutter up the tracker with possible dupes
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: great, and tnx for help testing
<bp_> hi guys, do you know what's currently up with the Xenial repos? I'm getting a lot of 'Writing more data than expected's
<lotuspsychje> bp_: fresh install or upgrade?
<bp_> upgrade. Was having trouble with Chrome/Xorg
<lotuspsychje> bp_: from wich version
<bp_> 15.10
<bp_> I upgraded a couple days ago, the weirdness started today
<lotuspsychje> bp_: its not really recommended to upgrade yet mate, clean install instead
<bp_> eh, beats having Chrome randomly lock up your computer
<lotuspsychje> bp_: is it chrome repo giving you issues?
<bp_> (also this isn't my first early upgrade)
<bp_> no, these are the main xenial repos
<lotuspsychje> bp_: 16.04 is still in development stage right now, so things can still break
<bp_> example, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15392153/
<lotuspsychje> bp_: so recommended to test clean
<lotuspsychje> bp_: grab a daily iso, install fresh and check if you have same repo issues
<lotuspsychje> bp_: we asked earlier today in #ubuntu-mirrors and now known issues for xenial
<lotuspsychje> no
<bp_> oh, so someone DID ask you to check in #ubuntu-mirrors
<lotuspsychje> bp_: no, was another kind of issue that got solved
<lotuspsychje> but also related to sources
<lotuspsychje> bp_: behind a firewall or router?
<lotuspsychje> bp_: feel free to ask current status in #ubuntu-mirrors, but my guess its your upgrade issue
<bp_> I am having no upgrade issues, the issues did not start as a result of my upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> bp_: you cant tell if its not related, ans your not on a clean install
<nelsk> xenial will ship with xorg and mir variants, correct?
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: unity7 by default
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: and you can choose to install unity8 also
<bp_> lotuspsychje: while I appreciate your concern I hope you do realize that you have told me almost nothing I didn't already know :)
<nelsk> lotuspsychje: cool, that's at install time?
<lotuspsychje> bp_: ok, but we still have your issue unsolved...
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: ive tested unity8 already on xenial
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: looks like an early phone version of ubuntu-touch
<nelsk> is moving the dock a unity8 only feature?
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: didnt hear official things about that yet sorry, alot of articles talking about launcher moving to bottom
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: lets wait until final to know
<nelsk> UI freeze is very close, no?
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: check schedule in topic mate
<nelsk> ah it was last week, shouldn't that be settled?
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: settle what?
<lotuspsychje> bp_: talk to the #ubuntu-mirrors guys, if nothings wrong with repos, its your end right
<nelsk> Configurable dock location. Given the UI freeze, we should know where that's available and how it's going to work.
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: well lets wait whats gonna happen right
<bp_> lotuspsychje: I am currently trying refreshing sources after manually downloading and installing today's version of apt-transport-https
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: today an article about gnome-software they still need the community for icons
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: so alot can still change
<nelsk> heh, okay cool, i'll be patient. thanks for your responses :)
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<nelsk> I don't particularly care about the dock, but apparently it's earthshattering if it's not on the bottom for the people I support. go figure.
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: wich ppl you support?
<nelsk> a few friends and family -- not a business setting
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: nice you help spreading ubuntu, choosing LTS releases for them?
<nelsk> That's the hope. There are a lot of things I liked about the 15.04 release so I'm excited to see the next LTS and to see that base trickle into derivative distros.
<nelsk> ...despite working for red hat myself *gasp*
<lotuspsychje> we all in there togheter on linux :p
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: what kind of interesting packages you install on your relatives ubuntu boxes?
<nelsk> lotuspsychje: nothing too interesting. chrome, spotify, planning on trying to get krita to run as a photoshop replacement
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: yeah saw that1 on softpedia, is it lighter then gimp?
<lotuspsychje> !info krita xenial
<ubottu> krita (source: calligra): pixel-based image manipulation program for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu11 (xenial), package size 7962 kB, installed size 32001 kB
<Ian_Corne> hmm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1556465
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556465 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "Wifi does not list any networks after suspend" [Undecided,New]
<Ian_Corne> should I also asign it to network-manager, to get some visual?
<ngaio> xnox, thanks for the info regarding the ISO and the lack of debs. I didn't know that!
<Urungus> hi. having trouble updating, my output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15395875/
<k1l> Urungus: use "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Urungus> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15395940/
<k1l> then run what the error says
<Urungus> if i do, it tries to remove kubuntu-full
<k1l> then file a bug for that package
<Urungus> ok
<nelsk> Is it possible to access a display scaling factor during install? Text was *very* small on my new 4k
<ChibaPet> nelsk: If you install with the desktop media you can do all kinds of stuff.
<ChibaPet> Server install media, prepare to squint a bit.
<jushur> nelsk: setfont and chose a large one?
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-16
<Oderus> hi. when i try to send email through kmail i get this error :Failed to transport message. Your SMTP server does not support PLAIN. Choose a different authentication method. The server responded: "5.0.0 Authentication Failed"
<Anthony-L> ugh, i'm to throw my computer out the window.
<Anthony-L> ready*
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-rebased-to-linux-kernel-4-4-5-lts-final-beta-arrives-march-24-501790.shtml
<lordievader> Good morning.
<caribou> Hi, looks like I'm facing a regression on Xenial with external screen detection on the VGA port
<caribou> if I disconnect my external screen off the VGA port, it is no longer detected, even if I log out of the session; only a reboot will see the screen again
<lotuspsychje> caribou: wich graphics card chipset and driver do you have?
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-software xenial
<ubottu> gnome-software (source: gnome-software): Software Center for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.92~git20160310.0c17ea0-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 206 kB, installed size 928 kB
<caribou> lotuspsychje: Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4400
<lotuspsychje> caribou: maybe try a tail -f /var/log/syslog then plug off/back on your external screen to see errors
<caribou> lotuspsychje: yeah, did that & to Xorg.0.log too; nothing happens in syslog. Xorg.0.log reconfigures when I disconnect but nothing happens when I connect it back
<caribou> lotuspsychje: I'll try to reboot on Wily to see how it behaves when I have a minute
<lotuspsychje> caribou: wait
<lotuspsychje> caribou: did you clean install or upgrade from wily?
<caribou> lotuspsychje: been upgrading since Trusty afaik
<caribou> lotuspsychje: FYI, if I log out of my session, I get both screens to display the login banner
<lotuspsychje> caribou: not recommended to upgrade to xenial yet
<lotuspsychje> caribou: its best you test it clean install, to make sure its not a weird leftover
<caribou> well, I've been running the dev release since Wily archive opened
<lotuspsychje> caribou: best to help bugging out, on a fresh install mate
<caribou> lotuspsychje: you can't clean install Xenial when the archive opens & Core devs are expected to run the dev release :-)
<caribou> lotuspsychje: but I can test a clean install on a thumb drive
<lotuspsychje> daily image
<caribou> lotuspsychje: I'll do that when I get a chance
<caribou> lotuspsychje: good advice though, I'll test on a live Xenial image when I get a chance
<caribou> lotuspsychje: thanks!
<lotuspsychje> caribou: yeah if your external screen works there dont need a bug right
<caribou> lotuspsychje: well, even then, users will not all install Xenial from scratch when it comes out so still useful to figure out why the upgrade path breaks
<lotuspsychje> caribou: when final is out, users can upgrade yes
<lotuspsychje> caribou: but ive tested the do-release-upgrade -d from wily and it messes up kernels
<lotuspsychje> caribou: and many users tried from trusty giving breakage
<caribou> lotuspsychje: ok, I'll let you know once I get a chance to test
<lotuspsychje> caribou: ok tnx for testing
<Mathisen> hello ! so i did a upgrade from 15.10 and noticed one thing ... i did " update-manager -d " and the update started fine.. BUT i went out for a smoke i come back and my screen lock has went on.. and there was no way to log back in...
<Mathisen> is not this a bad thing ?
<Mathisen> when trying to log back on , it just was thinking and thinking... and did not open my x again
<Mathisen> so could not see what was going on
<jushur> Mathisen: i always advice people to do clean installs. even when its suposed to "work" with upgrades.
<Mathisen> yeah i get that, but still ..
<Mathisen> should there not be something that prevent screen lock to go on during this...
<Mathisen> if that would not have happend for me it will have worked great i think...
<lotuspsychje> Mathisen: i dont think screen lock messed up your install
<Mathisen> lotuspsychje:  ok.. any idea why it happend ?
<lotuspsychje> Mathisen: hard to tell without errors or logs, but recommended to clean install 16.04 in this stage
<Mathisen> yeah thats my plan
<lotuspsychje> Mathisen: do-release-upgrade -d from wily messed up things on my end aswell
<unix4linux> I am wondering if I can do "Deja Dup + Google Drive" instead of "Deja Dup + Dropbox" considering gnome 3.18 in Ubuntu 16 will support Google Drive right out of the box. Has anyone tried this yet?
<nelsk> Installed the 16.04 beta last night, wanted to give an alt DE a try, so I installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop...it totally blew away the ubuntu display manager, replacing it with gdm. When logging back into unity, the environment was very broken...strange window dressings or none at all, missing wallpaper, bunch of other stuff.  What's the correct way to install alternative DEs without absolutely clobbering a bunch of the default setup?
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: you installed 16.04 desktop with unity, and afterwards install gnome desktop on it?
<nelsk> lotuspsychje: yes, finding the unity to be very sluggish. wanted to see if a different DE would perform better
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: well if unity was sluggish there must be a reason to it
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: did you have right graphics driver active?
<nelsk> Yes, it's an i5 NUC driving a 4k monitor, so it's entirely possible the hardware is just underpowered
<nelsk> But as a smoke test, I want to see how a non-unity DE performs to see if the performance issues remain
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: normal behaviour its possible to install other de's on an existing install this way, but its recommended to use the one you like single
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: can you pastebin me sudo lshw -C video please
<nelsk> can't right now unfortunately, I'm away from the machine
<lotuspsychje> ahh kk
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: any idea what grafix cards inside?
<nelsk> it's just intel graphics
<lotuspsychje> ok but i5 should at least run unity like a charm
<lotuspsychje> so before testing out other de's, i would findout whats laggin your fresh install
<nelsk> that's what I was expecting, but I've never had a 4k monitor, so I'm not sure how heavy it is to drive that with a few applications running
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: what kind of rams inside that nuc?
<nelsk> It's valuable to know if something like XFCE or Gnome also performs poorly. That tells me unity is not alone and at fault.
<nelsk> 16GB DDR3
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> ssd or mechanical hd?
<BluesKaj> intel graphics on a nuc aren't capable full 4K resolution even if you hjad the source to test it
<nelsk> BluesKaj: thought that might be the case
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: whats the alternative for this situation?
<nelsk> I think the option is to not use a NUC :P
<BluesKaj> nelsk, it will take a dedicated GPU with 4K capability, but Idon't know of any that can be installed in an intel nuc.
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: well should at least run fine on a vga right
<nelsk> BluesKaj: This page directly advertises 4K, is that for some reason specific to videos?
<nelsk> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-technology/hd-graphics/hd-graphics-developer.html
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> nelsk: but thats not whats inside your nuc that iris?
<trewas> desktop at 4k should be usable with modern intel integrated chips, though depending on the port it might be running at 30fps and feel slow for that reason
<lotuspsychje> interesting trewas
<nelsk> https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/nuc/nuc-kit-nuc5i5ryh.html
<nelsk> "It also features Intel® HD Graphics 6000 with 4K display capabilities to provide visually stunning graphics. "
<nelsk> trewas: Have it over mini-dp -> HDMI
<BluesKaj> hmm, that urk implies that the 4K capable gpu is on the mobo, maybe I'm wrong here...is this the same gpu you have, nelsk?
<BluesKaj> url
<trewas> there are even phones with 4k resolution, it does not take that much nowadays (if you forget running modern games with full resolution)
<nelsk> Yes, that's the NUC model and board I'm running. Am I missing something? Intel HD 6000 graphics are integrated
<lotuspsychje> trewas: so you think unity on his nug is sluggish due to the 30fps?
<BluesKaj> nelsk, ok, my mistake, just ignore my previous comments ;-)
<nelsk> np, thanks for your attention.
<nelsk> It's mainly noticeable when resizing windows to be more specific
<nelsk> but moving them also is pretty slow
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<trewas> lotuspsychje: could be, displayport or hdmi 2.0 is required for >30hz
<nelsk> It only has mini-DP and mini-HDMI out
<BluesKaj> no display port ?
<nelsk> nope
<BluesKaj> why a mini
<nelsk> you'll have to ask intel that :)
<trewas> nelsk: it also depends what is on the other end of the cable, xrandr should tell what display mode is used including refresh rate
<nelsk> probably because it's a mini-pc
<nelsk> trewas: thnx, I will check. it's mini-DP->DP on the other end
<nelsk> In the meantime, is there a recommended way to install an alternative DE without corrupting unity so badly?
<Fooster> hi, I'm getting hangs/crashes with 16.04 :(
<SCHAAP137> Fooster: at random? or when performing specific activities?
<Fooster> seems to be at random
<Fooster> got 2 since i installed it in hour or so ago :(
<Anthony-L> hello, i could use some help installing a PPA https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Anthony-L> i've read the installation instructions and get confused with the 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name'
<BluesKaj> Anthony-L, why the ppa for nvidia ?
<Anthony-L> because i'm troubleshooting my system and want to see if it works
<BluesKaj> troubleshooting, what's the issue?
<Anthony-L> BluesKaj: at first with just the basic nouveau, i was having issues with my computer not restarting at all.
<Anthony-L> i'd have to do a cold shutdown twice.
<Anthony-L> to get backk to the gui
<Anthony-L> The fix i was used for that was, http://askubuntu.com/questions/523638/why-does-ubuntu-freeze-during-reboot-14-04-lts
<Anthony-L> i edited that file and now i can restart without any problem
<BluesKaj> which gpu?
<Anthony-L> however, when i installed the nvidia-361 from the terminal, i was back at square one without being able to reboot and shutdown without the system locking up.
<Anthony-L> instead of using the nvidia-361 from the terminal, i want to use that one from that launchpad website.
<Anthony-L> they are different, correct?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Anthony-L> so, i want to try that ppa on that website since i've already fixed the restart issue. i want to see if it works with my restart fix.
<Anthony-L> if it doesn't work, i have to install ubuntu and keep trying other ways to get that nvidia driver to work properly.
<Anthony-L> you smell what i'm steppin in?
<BluesKaj> Anthony-L, again,  which gpu?
<Anthony-L> that's my whole situation.
<Anthony-L> gtx 970
<Anthony-L> sry
<Anthony-L> it's a pretty new/modern gpu
<BluesKaj> yup, that one's prroblematic
<Anthony-L> go figure ;)
<Anthony-L> haha
<BluesKaj> dunno if using a bleeding edge driver will help, but it's worth a try I suppose
<Anthony-L> yea, i have nothing to lose. i just keep resintalling ubuntu if it doesn't work.
<BluesKaj> you mentioned the 361 not working , have you considered dropping down to the 352 , I know the 358 was also iffy
<Anthony-L> i've tried downgrading and that brought up other issues.
<Anthony-L> steam crash/game crashes etc
 * BluesKaj nods
<Anthony-L> if you read the type of that website, those crashes are pretty typical, hence the 361 update.
<jushur> Anthony-L: intel cpu?
<Anthony-L> amd
<jushur> Anthony-L: do you use the apu on it?
<Anthony-L> what's an apu?
<jushur> integrated gfx on the cpu
<BluesKaj> yeah, AMD gpus seldomn have an intel cpu
<Anthony-L> oh. i dont have integrated gfx.
<Anthony-L> my mobo didn't come with an integrated gfx
<BluesKaj> or nvidia unless they're pci
<Anthony-L> i'm pci
<jushur> Anthony-L: you dont get what i talk about
<Anthony-L> sorry
<jushur> Anthony-L: what cpu do you have specificaly
<Anthony-L> amd fx 4130 quad core processor x4
<Anthony-L> i'm pretty sure it doesn't have apu
<Anthony-L> ?
<jushur> Anthony-L: you may be correct, i see no mention of any apu in the cpu info on their page so.
<jushur> Anthony-L: just wanted to make sure. as there is issues when running any other gpu with nvidia gpu in tandem
<BluesKaj> optimus ?
<Anthony-L> hi, sorry
<Anthony-L> had to do something real quick
<Anthony-L> i just really want to try installing that ppa and need helping doing so.
<jushur> Anthony-L: no need to stress, irc is slow. patience is key here :)
<Anthony-L> jushur: are you familiar with installing ppas?
<jushur> Anthony-L: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<jushur> Anthony-L: sudo apt-get update
<jushur> Anthony-L: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Anthony-L> i want to install a certain ppa from that website.
<Anthony-L> did you see the link?
<jushur> Anthony-L: note that id recomend you have a 100% updated system before you do this
<Anthony-L> jushur: how do i update the system first?
<jushur> Anthony-L: yes? just gave the 3 lines to do it. and the fourth line would be installing the actuall package. for the nvidia (if its not pulled in auto)
<jushur> Anthony-L: when you do sudo apt-get update it updates your local cache of the servers
<jushur> Anthony-L: you should know this alrdy, if you going for custom/beta things.
<jushur> Anthony-L: read the docs.
<Anthony-L> jushur: that was another issue. other ubuntu version do not work on my system.
<Anthony-L> 16.04 was my only choice.
<k1l> Anthony-L: which ppa?
<Anthony-L> i already installed it according to jushur.
<Anthony-L> i typed in all those commands.
<Anthony-L> should i do a 'sudo apt update-grub'?
<jushur> Anthony-L: you should go read the documentation on how to manage your system.
<Anthony-L> i have been.
<jushur> no, i disagree
<Anthony-L> i'm not going to learn all this in a matter of a couple days.
<jushur> Anthony-L: true, but you need to learn basics first, and that would be to properly handle "apt"
<k1l> but you dont learn anything if you never start learning
<Anthony-L> how long have you guys been doing this?
<k1l> learning? :)
<Anthony-L> i'm a week into it. i've been reading.
<Anthony-L> k1l: how long?
<k1l> iirc 2005
<Anthony-L> ha
<Anthony-L> you're 11 yrs in...
<Anthony-L> i'm literally a couple days in.
<Anthony-L> i'm reading, just bare with me.
<Anthony-L> you have to hand it to me anyway, i haven't given up on linux. i can easily go back to windows. ;P
<Anthony-L> all the crap i've put up with...haha
<k1l> Anthony-L: yes. but best way is to learn things while you do it. the "just give me the commands because i dont care how it works" will keep you in the "i am a linux noob" stage forever
<Anthony-L> k1l: well in order to test out the commands i have to have a system that works. no?
<k1l> so i learned it "hmm, i want to use apt-get so i read about the basic commands from apt-get" 5 minutes in, never have to worry about apt-get again
<Anthony-L> yes, but not everyone uses apt
<Anthony-L> so i get confused easily
<jushur> Anthony-L: my tip is this document anything you do. (on paper preffereable)
<k1l> your way is: give me the commands. next day: give me the commands. the very next day: give me the commands .....
<jushur> Anthony-L: actually its a matter of what you use. as you use a "test" version expect things to break, expect to be forced to fix it your self. and also read a lot.
<Anthony-L> jushur: yes, i've heard this numerous times.
<k1l> Anthony-L: are you sure you need that ppa?
<Anthony-L> k1l: yes
<Anthony-L> i've tried every other driver out there.
<Anthony-L> i'm about to attempt a reboot. *crosses fingers*
<Anthony-L> omg!
<Anthony-L> i'm at the gui on first reboot.
<Anthony-L> let me make sure i'm using nvidia drivers though.
<Anthony-L> :(
<Anthony-L> i'm still using nouveau drivers. gr
<jushur> Anthony-L: i didnt actually give you the line that installs the driver
<jushur> Anthony-L: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Anthony-L> 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-361'?
<jushur> Anthony-L: yes, not sure if you need to do anything else
<k1l> the nvidia-361 from that repo is older than the officially ubuntu 361 driver
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 361 could not be found
<Anthony-L> it's dated February 11th 16'
<Anthony-L> and it's made for ubuntu 16.04
<Anthony-L> k1l: ?
<k1l> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-361/nvidia-graphics-drivers-361_361.28-0ubuntu1/changelog
<k1l> iirc its the same one in the official repo
<Anthony-L> okay, the 10th, i was a day off.
<Anthony-L> the official ubuntu driver messes up my system.
<jushur> Anthony-L: i wonder, have you run a full system update? so you have the lastest kernel and so.
<jushur> latest*
<Anthony-L> didn't we just do that?
<jushur> Anthony-L: when you ran sudo apt-get update. did it say anything about "kept back packages"?
<jushur> Anthony-L: update/upgrade
<Anthony-L> i didn't really look as the text was going by really fast. it installed a lot of things.
<Anthony-L> it took a while.
<jushur> Anthony-L: actually it shows before you push enter on the Y/n question.
<Anthony-L> i didn't look out for it.
<Anthony-L> i just pushed y
<Anthony-L> i could just do it again.
<Anthony-L> okay, it kept back some packages.
<Anthony-L> just checked.
<k1l> please show a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in a pastebin
<Anthony-L> okay, let me join the channel on the machine.
<Anthony-2> https://bpaste.net/show/37db5e865372
<k1l> apt-get upgrade doesnt install all updates. use my command please
<Anthony-L> i'll do the full upgrade now
<Anthony-L> yes.
<Anthony-L> i was just showing jushur
<k1l> but those packages should not be mission critical (if it doesnt freeze while using that exact packages)
<Anthony-2> https://bpaste.net/show/157adbbf36d1
<andrewgk> Hi, I've been fighting for the last couple of hours with my ubuntu install. I'm trying to install latest LTS version on MSI Apache Ge60 2pe with nvidia 860m. After installing I can't do much. I'm unable to install nvidia/bumblebee drivers as the system crashers before I get anywhere. I suspect nouveau to be the culprit. Most of the time system boots without mousepad/keyboard working and just
<andrewgk> shows a windows about running in low-graphics mode. Please advice.
<jushur> andrewgk: not enough info, need logs. what you done etc to know.
<k1l> andrewgk: bumbelbee is long deprecated on ubuntu
<k1l> !nomodeset | andrewgk
<ubottu> andrewgk: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l> try this (the one time solution) if it makes your system work to get that ubuntu nvidia driver
<Mikelevel> andrewgk~ bumblebee its broken , you can use twice cards without it and nouveau
<Mikelevel> andrewgk~ https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/Optimus/
<k1l> wait, is it a 16.04 or another version?
<andrewgk> 14.04
<andrewgk> 14.04.4 LTS
<k1l> andrewgk: then #ubuntu please
<andrewgk> Oh, sorry my bad, Thanks
<Anthony-2> :)
<Anthony-2> i guess i could just deal with nouveau drivers.
<Anthony-2> i'll test out a game on the driver.
<Anthony-L> and
<Anthony-L> purple screen of death.
<Anthony-L> gotta love ubuntu
<Anthony-L> resinstalling ubuntu
<Anthony-L> reinstalling*
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L: why keep re-installing?
<Anthony-L> can't get into recovery mode.
<Anthony-L> and want to start from scratch
<k1l> Anthony-L: try nomodeset
<Anthony-L> k1l: nope, never works
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L: iirc you have been re-installing over and over...there's no need to do that if you make a system restore plan?
<Anthony-L> snowgoggles: the only way would be chrooting and i dont know how to do that.
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L: completely untrue
<Anthony-L> snowgoggles: are you really going to walk me along the step by step process?
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L: yeah cause seeing you keep re-installing...it's kiiling me more than you
<Anthony-L> haha
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L: do you want to stick with linux OSes?
<Anthony-L> i really do, but i feel like i'm in denial. my gpu is way too new and i really think the nvidia 361 drivers are still garbage. i've tried using old drivers and those turn into other problems.
<k1l> Anthony-L: please look at the logs what is really going on
<Anthony-L> i feel that my problem is just flat out rare.
<Anthony-L> and if i go back to older versions, other problems arise.
<Anthony-L> i've scoured the internet, trust me, i'm a google master. all the answer are either misleading or really outdated.
<Anthony-L> answers*
<k1l> Anthony-L: issue solving works that way: inspect what is why going wrong. then look up if there is a solution or alternative.
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L: everyone's system is unique....if gaming tweaking is required for graphics...just takes time and gain experience in order to be successful
<k1l> but blindly reinstalling is just windows crap problem solvin
<Anthony-L> snowgoggles: i agree
<Anthony-L> the good part is, i am learning.
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L:  k1l is absolutely correct no point in moving 1 step forward 2---20 steps back
<Anthony-L> i agree with k1s statement also. it's an easy way out.
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L: i think at your currernt level we should setup system restore snapshots on your system...that way you can screw around with settings you aren't familiar with yet and easily restore your system in less than 10 minutes
<Anthony-L> i just really wish someone was physically at my house to see the situation. i really don't know if i'm even explaining it correctly.
<Anthony-L> in a nutshell, i do know that gtx 970 and nvidia 361 drivers do not get along on ubuntu 16.04
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L: nah....see this all the time...no worries...your system just needs specific configs that's all
<k1l> you could see if there is a ubuntu loco or LUG in your location. that guys offer help
<k1l> but i still think you are burning time and effort with doing the wrong steps the whole time.
<Anthony-L> k1l: yea, i do waste a lot of time.
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L: to be honest...this is a dev release and changing daily until official release in late april...so everyone should expect breakage until then
<k1l> Anthony-L: so _why_ are you not looking into the logs why the system doesnt work now?
<Anthony-L> snowgoggles: i know this.
<k1l> it makes you look like hammering on top of a car and not looking once under the bonnet.
<Anthony-L> k1l: in windows there was an event viewer that recorded every crash and was readily accessible in the gui. i know this is linux and i need to learn some commands to get to those logs.
<k1l> Anthony-L: the logs are stored in /var/log/. syslog is very good. or the Xorg.log.
<snowgoggles> Anthony-L: i'm about to have dinner now so do me a favour....start with creating a persistent usb live stick...you will have to create one...the default live iso creation doesn't create a persistent version...so if not familiar please look it up...i will be back later
<Anthony-L> yea, i'm goin to do some yard work. it's a nice day. i'll be back on later.
<Anthony-L> snowgoggles: i could screen share so you can see the whole process of what i do. it would make both our lives easier.
<Anthony-L> snowgoggles: i'll be back later
<k1l> Anthony-L: why in hell are you not loading thos logsfile i named to a pastebin and show them us?
<k1l> all you do is reinstalling and saying linux is difficult and burning peoples engagement to help.
<Anthony-L> k1l: no one told me to do that.
<Anthony-L> k1l: until now
<Anthony-L> i'm on my laptop right running windows. that's how i'm in this chat.
<Anthony-L> i'm not on the ubuntu system.
<Anthony-L> right now*
<k1l> either on recovery or you load a usb/dvd-system and grap the files from the disk.
<dasjoe> My Bay Trail NUC (DN2820FYKH) doesn't really like 16.04 so far, is there some way to "restart" the GPU without restarting X?
<Anthony-L> hi
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-17
<Zendic> Hello everyone. I'm having an issue manually adding a WPA2 Enterprise (with LEAP auth) wifi conection using the edit connections screen.
<Zendic> I put in all of the required information but the "Save" button is always greyed out
<Zendic> I looked at LaunchPad and couldn't find anything there
<toomanyerrors> hello
<toomanyerrors> if i update to 16.04, will my data be preserved?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<MonkeyDust> there
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bbl dinner
<MonkeyDust> guten appetit
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: merci :p
<icey> do things like:' No Hash entry in Release file' and 'The repository is insufficiently signed by key ' mean that my apt-get dist-upgrade won't process updates from those repos now on Xenial?
<MonkeyDust> miegas  ok
<miegas> hi. how do I (re)set the display resolution via command line over ssh?
<lotuspsychje> icey: explain what you did exactly?
<icey> apt-get update
<icey> lotuspsychje:
<MonkeyDust> miegas  type   ssh -Y [user@ip] xrandr
<lotuspsychje> icey: added external ppa's on xenial?
<icey> oh yeah lotuspsychje :) a couple are fun, juju-devel and juju-stable are in the list of warnings
<MonkeyDust> miegas  make that ssh -Y -t    <-- -t for terminal
<miegas> MonkeyDust: xrandr doesn't see the display in the ssh tty.
<icey> as well as Chrome and Steam
<miegas> adding -d :0 doesn't help
<lotuspsychje> icey: we dont support of external ppa's mate, please help bug out 16.04 clean
<MonkeyDust> miegas  you tried ssh -Y ?
<lotuspsychje> icey: if you have troubles, first remove the external ppa's
<icey> lotuspsychje: I'm just wondering if apt will pull updates from repos that trigger that warning, including Canonical mnanaged repos like http://ppa.launchpad.net/juju/stable/ubuntu
<miegas> MonkeyDust: problem: all I have to connect is an android tablet with connectbot. :-}
<MonkeyDust> miegas  does xrandr show output on your local machine?
<MonkeyDust> ok
<lotuspsychje> icey: maybe ask the juju guys that, but adding non-default ppa's can result into issues
<miegas> alternatively, I'd be happy tongo for "nuke the display config" if I know the files to delete.
<miegas> xorg.conf isn't it anymore, I guess.
<MonkeyDust> miegas  no, i don't even have a xorg.conf file
<miegas> yeah, mine's just empty.
<lotuspsychje> icey: there is a #juju channel if you like also
<icey> lotuspsychje: I'm in the #juju channel all day every day :) looks like a bug is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1558331 regarding this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1558331 in apt (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to apt 1.2.7 in Xenial, PPAs and most other third-party repositories become unusable with "The repository is insufficiently signed by key (weak digest)"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> lemme have a look
<lotuspsychje> !info apt xenial
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.2.6 (xenial), package size 981 kB, installed size 3166 kB
<lotuspsychje> icey: yours is also this version?
<icey> 1.2.7 actually
<icey> I updated this morning and now have 1.2.7
<lotuspsychje> hmm bot might need resync then
<lotuspsychje> nvm
<lotuspsychje> icey: you install xenial fresh or upgrade from..?
<icey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15407375/
<icey> lotuspsychje: it WAS a freesh xenial, but it's been updated nearly daily for 3 weeks?
<icey> fresh*
<lotuspsychje> icey: great, maybe update your experience to this existing bug?
<lotuspsychje> 'im affected too'
<icey> done lotuspsychje, I suspect that what's needed most is a note on PPAs (on LP) that use old signing algorithms about how to update them
<lotuspsychje> icey: ok tnx for helping bug out xenial
<lotuspsychje> making it better for everyone on final
<icey> lotuspsychje: it's fun doing all of my day to day work on a pre-release OS :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah working like a charm on desktop here also
<icey> lotuspsychje: I've been fairly happy, Chrome crashes a lot though ;-)
<MonkeyDust> finally, single click on an icon to minimize
<lotuspsychje> icey: chromium to the rescue
<icey> yea lotuspsychje, I ran into something that really wanted chrome, don't remember what it was though
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: yeah it all lookin neat huh
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: did you try gnome-software already?
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: its in repos now
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  yes, i was about to ask youi the same question
<lotuspsychje> tested yesterday
<MonkeyDust> tested months ago :p
<lotuspsychje> and seems liek the installed packages is ready
<miegas> ok, new question: where are the hardware display specific configs stored?
<miegas> i just reattached the old one: it works.
<miegas> back tomthe new one: nope
<miegas> (and the old one runs at the resolution I want to go back to with the new one)
<MonkeyDust> miegas  who are you talking to and what about?
<miegas> well, you :-) – and about my "remove wrong display resolution" problem.
<MonkeyDust> miegas  all i know is, you can't display the resolution over ssh
<miegas> I want to force another resolution without graohical access.
<miegas> turns out, if I connect my old monitor, it reverts to its resolution and everything is fine.
<miegas> back to the new one: fubar again.
<miegas> so I assume there's some kind of "per hardware" resolution setting somewhere
<miegas> meh, solved via hardware swapping: booted to old monitor, hor-swapped to new one -> new monitor recognized while still running the old resolution.
<miegas> Then it was a two-click fix.
<MonkeyDust> miegas  great
<miegas> still annoying though ;-)
<miegas> but thanks a lot!
<MonkeyDust> i already /ignore the gopher dude
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> my mother is sys admin
<lotuspsychje> and i am a user hacking her
<BluesKaj> yeah, told him it's time for his own pc
<lotuspsychje> :p
<MonkeyDust> my mother this, my mother that
<BluesKaj> mama's boy on a leash
<lotuspsychje> haha
<MonkeyDust> like Sterling Archer - if that name rings a bell
<lotuspsychje> not here
<lotuspsychje> brb mom calls
<BluesKaj> I recall my parents being very upset when I was 10yrs old and bought a new bicycle with my hard earned money from caddying at the local golf club..."it' my money "
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: already a young linux rebel :p
<genii> BluesKaj: Maybe they had a bicycle stashed away in the attic they were planning to give you for Christmas
<lotuspsychje> hmm smart, could have
<lotuspsychje> interesting: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Radeon-DRI3-3Way-Xenial
<BluesKaj> genii, nope, my Dad was too cheap , I had to work for mostly anything of consequence that i wanted. Some thing I learned early in childhood :-)
<viju> When is it going to be released?
<k1l_> viju: what exactly?
<BluesKaj> 16.04 will be released on Apr 21
<k1l_> ah wait its #ubuntu+1 :)  end of april :)
<viju> I was about to download ubuntu 14.04 and then realised 16.04 release is close
<viju> Thanks
<BluesKaj> viju, I'm running KDE/Plasma version, Kubuntu 16.04 Xenial, and it's running fine.
<viju> Kubuntu16 released before?
<BluesKaj> it's available for testing
<viju> Could you tell why 64 bit is pointing me to amd?
<viju> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<viju> I have an intel
<BluesKaj> intel is included if you read the description closely here, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> EM64T= intel
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-18
<Anthony-L> .
<anthony_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwibber-daily/ppa-nvidia-graphics-drivers-361
<anthony_> is there anything wrong with that?
<anthony_> sry
<lotuspsychje> anthony_: ppa's are not recommended and supported here
<lotuspsychje> anthony_: try an nvidia driver from your ubuntu additional drivers list first
<anthony_> i have...
<anthony_> i'm troubleshooting others.
<lotuspsychje> anthony_: did you clean install xenial?
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, oh yea
<lotuspsychje> anthony_: what card chipset?
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, i'm prepared this time. :)
<anthony_> if you really want to know gtx 970.
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, can you just answer my question though?
<lotuspsychje> anthony_: ok and wich drivers did you all test?
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, i've tried em all. i want to try this ppa next.
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | anthony_
<ubottu> anthony_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> anthony_: its recommended you file a bug against default ubuntu drivers, not a ppa one
<lotuspsychje> anthony_: how else can the devs make it better otherwise?
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, i'm not sure it's ubuntu just yet. it could be my machine. i'm still messing with things.
<lotuspsychje> anthony_: messing?
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, another fellow set me up with Timeshift, so now i can always just revert back to the my backup.
<anthony_> to my backup*
<anthony_> sry typo
<anthony_> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<lotuspsychje> anthony_: did you try the opensource drivers too?
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, oh yea
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, this is my first bbq. :)
<anthony_> isn't*
<lotuspsychje> and the errors you gettin?
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, sry, i'm bad at typing tonight.
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, in a nutshell, i'm trying to fix my crash on restart. i managed to fix it by editing the grub menu file. (nomodeset does not work on my system)
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, so now that i've fixed the restart issue, it comes back once i install those nvidia 361 drivers.
<lotuspsychje> anthony_: did you try the 352-updates driver
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, i was in the process of it.
<lotuspsychje> more users have luck on that one
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, yea, i've heard that.
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, isn't that considered a private ppa though?
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> anthony_: take a look at your additional drivers section
<lotuspsychje> what drivers are available
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, i can try em, 'sudo apt install nvidia-352'?
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, i have and those aren't there.
<lotuspsychje> anthony_: tell me wich show up your list
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, i have three options. http://imgur.com/Vzxhj51
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<anthony_> click link...
<lotuspsychje> ok then try the 361-updates
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, i just told you. i've tried them already.
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> anthony_: then its time for a new bug
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, you think it's not me then?
<lotuspsychje> no
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, i honestly don't like emailing them. they just say, "oops sorry, you downloaded 16.04. there's going to be bugs"
<lotuspsychje> if you tryed them all on clean install
<lotuspsychje> no email, a bug
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, i haven't tried 352 though.
<lotuspsychje> anthony_: i dont recommend if it doesnt show list
<lotuspsychje> anthony_: try ubuntu-bug nvidia-361
<lotuspsychje> anthony_: then describe in own text what happens with all drivers tested, insert syslog,dmesh,xorg log etc
<anthony_> lotuspsychje, brb, going to reboot.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Anthony-L> hello
<Anthony-L> back
<Anthony-L> had to restore the system
<Anthony-L> i did, 'sudo apt install nvidia 352' but that installed 361 by default.
<lotuspsychje> !bug | Anthony-L
<ubottu> Anthony-L: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Anthony-L> hmm
<lotuspsychje> Anthony-L: told you it wasnt recommended to try a driver, not in your list mate
<Anthony-L> lotuspsychje, i understand the risks. it's not hard for me to just load it back up though.
<Anthony-L> lotuspsychje, i'm looking into the bug reporting, but i'm still going to try the nvidia 352 drivers.
<lotuspsychje> its your system...
<Anthony-L> lotuspsychje, indeed
<Anthony-L> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa-nvidia-graphics-drivers-352
<Anthony-L> does that work for anyone?
<Anthony-L> https://bpaste.net/show/22a51e6d3dfc
<Anthony-L> i can't seem to install that ppa.
<Anthony-L> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Anthony-L> i'm trying to install the driver and can't get it to work.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<genii> Will apt still install packages from repositories it considers to have weak keys now? ( bug 1556666 ) like ddebs.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> bug 1556666 in Launchpad itself "PPA (In)Release files use SHA1 digests for GPG signature" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1556666
<pavlushka> trying to make work avidemux to rotate a video on 16.04 beta.
<pavlushka> trying to make work avidemux to rotate a video on 16.04 beta. but its not working.
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: installed fresh or upgrade?
<pavlushka> fresh install
<lotuspsychje> !info avidemux xenial
<ubottu> Package avidemux does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: where did you got the package from?
<pavlushka> https://launchpad.net/~rebuntu16/+archive/ubuntu/avidemux+unofficial
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: we dont support external ppa's mate
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: can you contact the maintainer?
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje, but thanks for this info, now I now.
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje, now I know.
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: not sure why avidemux isnt on repos, wily got it
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje, I'll follow your suggestion, thanks
<lotuspsychje> ok good luck
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje, ty
<pavlushka> but I'll be here, coz something else might come up, coz I am testing the system too.
<lotuspsychje> sure mate, tnx for helping test
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje, anytime.
<Guest54770> Hi, is anyone else having problems with ppa's after today's updates? ppa's for stellarium and libreoffice added by software boutique
<Guest54770> sudo apt-get update shows "The repository is insufficiently signed by key......"
<Guest54770> Also, anyone know why kodi has been removed from software boutique?
<k1l_> software boutique? you mean the software center?  and can you show the apt update errors?
<k1l_> it might be the sha1 got dropped by apt
<Guest54770> k1l_, software boutique is in ubuntu mate 16.04 beta1
<Guest54770> W: gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_libreoffice_ppa_ubuntu_dists_xenial_InRelease: The repository is insufficiently signed by key 36E81C9267FD1383FCC4490983FBA1751378B444 (weak digest)
<Guest54770> W: gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_stellarium_stellarium-releases_ubuntu_dists_xenial_InRelease: The repository is insufficiently signed by key 4283D01497ADF8D09CFA9B6C1932F485C68D72A5 (weak digest)
<k1l_> yes, that is a sha1 error. apt will drop sha1 anytime in future since its weak.
<Guest54770> couple of days ago was able to install tvheadend, but today after clean ubuntu mate 16.04 install + update, no longer able to install due to ppa issue, same reason?
<k1l_> what issue?
<k1l_> that message you just posted is a warning. it doesnt do anyhting besides warn you that the PPA is using outdated package signing.
<Guest54770> give me a moment and I'll get the tvheadend error
<Guest54770> Failed to fetch https://dl.bintray.com/tvheadend/ubuntu/dists/unstable/Release  No Hash entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/dl.bintray.com_tvheadend_ubuntu_dists_unstable_Release, which is considered strong enough for security purposes
<k1l_> file that bug  to the bintray tvheadend guys. they need to fix it on their side
<Guest54770> okay, thank you for your help
<k1l_> with " gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom
<k1l_> " there should be the possibility to set the launcher to the bottom from today on.
<Guest54770> k1l_, been in touch with tvheadend, plus sent an email to Bintray
<Guest54770> got to go, thanks again for your advice
<Anthony-L_> i could use someone help deleting a partition via terminal.
<Anthony-L_> 'sudo fdisk /devl/sda3'
<xavierCL> Hi everyone, I have problem with Ubuntu mate 16.04 beta fresh installed, I can't install nothing please see the error http://pastebin.com/cxA8Xujw, I tried changing the mirror and nothing, same error, any idea?
<k1l_> xavierCL: using any proxy or such?
<genii> xavierCL: Clear out the files in /var/lib/apt/lists/  and try again
<xavierCL> k1l_: not, in fact and can access to url mirror
<xavierCL> genii: rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/  and nothing same error
<k1l_> xavierCL: try to switch to the mainservers from the uk mirrors
<ChibaPet> Anthony-L_: /devl is wrong
<ChibaPet> I'd recommend "sudo cfdisk /dev/sda" in any event.
<Anthony-L_> ChibaPet: i know. sry. typo
<Anthony-L_> 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Anthony-L_> that worked
<Anthony-L_> and then
<Anthony-L_> 'sudo fdisk /dev/sda3
<ChibaPet> That shouldn't work.
<Anthony-L_> ChibaPet: worked for me
<ChibaPet> Odd.
<xavierCL> k1l_: nothing please see http://pastebin.com/TjUZqTWS
<Anthony-L_> yea, tell me about it.
<k1l_> xavierCL: are you really sure not to use a proxy or another restricted network?
<Anthony-L_> ChibaPet: is there any way to make myself have permissions while in the GUI
<Anthony-L_> ChibaPet: i can't move around certain files.
<ChibaPet> Anthony-L_: I'm not sure what GUI tools are available, but there's always gksu.
<xavierCL> k1l_: proxy no, maybe some firewall rules such as facebook but the mirrors of ubuntu not, for example http://pastebin.com/HfmRt4kK
 * genii ponders http://askubuntu.com/questions/474549/got-nodata-issue-nodata-does-the-network-require-authentication
<Anthony-L_> ChibaPet: i'm not trying to run a specifc program. i'm just trying to copy/paste a file.
<Anthony-L_> ChibaPet: says i don't have permission
<k1l_> xavierCL: is it mobile? or company network? or such?
<xavierCL> k1l_:  company network
<ChibaPet> Anthony-L_: Need more context to know what you're doing that needs permissions.
<Anthony-L_> ChibaPet: trying to move my timeshift snapshots from my HDD to my usb stick
<Anthony-L_> ChibaPet: just in case my HDD goes A wall
<ChibaPet> Mm, timeshift is unfamiliar to me.
<Anthony-L_> yea, but the timeshift file should be irrelevant to this process.
<Anthony-L_> ChibaPet: i just need permissions.
<ChibaPet> sudo -i to get a root shell
<ChibaPet> in a terminal
<ChibaPet> graphical file manager, run it with gksu at a guess
<xavierCL> k1l_: but the last week I can install and update, maybe was some update?
<Anthony-L_> ChibaPet: once i have gksu up, i just don't really know what to put in the "Run" box.
<ChibaPet> It'd depend on what environment you're running and what the graphical file management tool it provides is. I don't use any, so I'm utterly unfamiliar with the possibilities there. I'd use a terminal, myself.
<ChibaPet> Can't go wrong with a terminal.
<xavierCL> k1l_: any idea?
<lagbox> so we have to kiss fglrx good bye in 16.04?
<ChibaPet> lagbox: No.
<ChibaPet> Well. Sort of.
<k1l_> xavierCL: still looking. but imho its a network issue.
<k1l_> lagbox: yes. amd is not making fglrx anymore.
<lagbox> ah i mean personally i dont want to use fglrx currently either but i have no choice
<ChibaPet> The link in the weekly newsletter described it in detail. Later in the year there will be a supported proprietary option. There won't be for initial release, so Canonical will recommend fglrx users to wait a bit.
<lagbox> ah
<Fudge> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/bind9_1%3a9.10.3.dfsg.P4-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<k1l_> they invested in amdgpu to be more kernel near.
<Anthony-L_> :(
<Anthony-L_> that makes me sad
<ChibaPet> lagbox: https://tjaalton.wordpress.com/2016/03/11/no-catalystfglrx-video-driver-in-ubuntu-16-04/
<k1l_> ChibaPet: well. amd says they will not support the xorg version anymore, that ubuntu 16.04 will ship. since they dont want to invest in fglrx anymore
<lagbox> so i need fglrx now since the other options dont work well at all, so, just wait for it to be brought back in 16.04
<lagbox> i mean i really really really dont want to use it, but have no choice atm
<ChibaPet> k1l_: Read the link.
<ChibaPet> lagbox: Yeah, wait for the hybrid solution mentioned there.
<k1l_> lagbox: amd makes "amdgpu" as the nrew fglrx. are you sure it doesnt work with that?
<ChibaPet> Looks like August.
<lagbox> i dont think my card falls into what that supports
<lagbox> i would like nothing more than being able to use any alternative to fglrx :)
<Fudge> dpkg: error processing archive bind9_1%3a9.10.3.dfsg.P4-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--install): trying to overwrite '/usr/sbin/named-checkzone', which is also in package bind9utils 1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-1ubuntu2
<Hadeswatch3r> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Beta-Driver-for-Vulkan-Release-Notes.aspx
<k1l_> lagbox: tried the 16.04 kernel with the open source driver?
<ChibaPet> lagbox: Eh, it works here, except that SETI@Home periodically forgets that I have a GPU.
<lagbox> ChibaPet, hehe
<lagbox> [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7520G]
<lagbox> but no i haven't tried anything from 16.04 yet
<ChibaPet> Caicos here
<lagbox> but am willing to
<ChibaPet> [AMD/ATI] Caicos XT [Radeon HD 7470/8470 / R5 235/310 OEM]
<lagbox> i can give it another try on 15.10 perhaps
<ChibaPet> lagbox: You likely won't get acceptable 3D acceleration, if it's anything at all like Nouveau for nVidia.
<lagbox> as long as composite isn't slow as crap and it will actually use the gpu to decode video i will be happy
<Anthony-L_> ChibaPet: how would i copy/paste that folder somewhere else using the terminal?
<Anthony-L_> chia
<Anthony-L_> ChibaPet: right now i'm root
<k1l_> please test the 16.04 kernel and xorg stack first before beginning to cry
<lagbox> who is crying
<ChibaPet> lagbox: You are by wanting working graphics hardware I guess. :P
<lagbox> yea excuse me
<lagbox> so sorry
<lagbox> how dare i
<k1l_> i only see you both saying that nothing will work.
<ChibaPet> k1l_: Nah, I was saying to wait until August to upgrade, as the hybrid solution will be available then.
<lagbox> k1l_, i came to ask a question about the state of this in 16.04 not for you to be an idiot
<ChibaPet> Personal attacks are verboten.
<Anthony-L_> live, laugh, love
<Anthony-L_> awkward....
<Anthony-L_> sry
<Anthony-L_> sudo cp-R /folder /newplace/
<Anthony-L_> 'sudo cp -R /folder /newplace/
<Anthony-L_> there we go
<Anthony-L_> i think
<k1l_> xavierCL: i only find bugreports that specifically say its a network issue. like a transparent proxy used that sends wrong statuscodes or breaking the crypto of apt that makes sure its the original package and not a infected one.
<xavierCL> k1l_: I just tested with 16.04 in live cd using my network phone, and the problem continue
<Anthony-L_> ChibaPet: !!!!
<Anthony-L_> i got it
<ChibaPet> Cool. :)
<Anthony-L_> gksudo nautilus
<Anthony-L_> google is a beautiful thing
<xavierCL> k1l_: I tested in another compute, with my network phone, this is not a network issue, is easy to replicate using the live cd 16.04 beta
<k1l_> xavierCL: hmm.
<xavierCL> k1l_: could you check this using live cd?
<k1l_> xavierCL: not here, sorry.
<genii> k1l_: I cannot replicate xavierCL's issue, using Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, or Lubuntu dailies
<k1l_> xavierCL: can you show the output of "cat /etc/sources.list"?
<xavierCL> k1l_: cat: /etc/sources.list: No such file or directory
<k1l_> "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"  <---- this, sorry forgot a apt
<xavierCL> k1l_: is this right?
<xavierCL> haaa
<xavierCL> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/Q6q6tJYy
<k1l_> xavierCL: sudo sed -i 's/mirrors.melbourne.co.uk/archive.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l_> after that "sudo apt update" again. the command will change all the mirror entries to the ubuntu main servers.
<xavierCL> k1l_: same error http://pastebin.com/frUwuYuN
<k1l_> xavierCL: try a "sudo apt-get update -o Debug::Acquire::http=1"
<xavierCL> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/kEHmQcHf
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-19
<k1l_> xavierCL: hmm. i still believe that this is some proxy error.
<k1l_> !bug | xavierCL
<ubottu> xavierCL: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<xavierCL> k1l_: I just tested using my network phone ... :(
<xavierCL> k1l_:  thanks for all your help, I will try some more information about that else I will report
<Fudge> any idea how to fix this? Failed to start bind9.service: Unit bind9.service is masked.
<Fudge> i fixed it
<sergio-br2> yo
<sergio-br2> what's happened to fonts-droid package?
<tsimonq2> !info fonts-droid xenial
<ubottu> Package fonts-droid does not exist in xenial
<tsimonq2> !info fonts-droid wily
<ubottu> fonts-droid (source: fonts-android): handheld device font with extensive style and language support. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.4.4r2-6ubuntu1 (wily), package size 4012 kB, installed size 15003 kB
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> !info fonts-droid sid
<ubottu> 'sid' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<tsimonq2> :/ why can't I do debian? ugh hold on
<tsimonq2> !info fonts-droid-fallback xenial
<ubottu> fonts-droid-fallback (source: fonts-android): handheld device font with extensive style and language support (fallback). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:6.0.1r16-1 (xenial), package size 1766 kB, installed size 7347 kB
<tsimonq2> aha
<tsimonq2> sergio-br2: looks like in Xenial there isn't fonts-droid but fonts-droid-fallback?
<sergio-br2> uh, is it the same?
<tsimonq2> maybe
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> #ubuntu-release would probably be a better channel for this
<tsimonq2> cite that it is in Wily but not in Xenial
<sergio-br2> man, I got many deps problem in xenial
<sergio-br2> I'll see that
<sergio-br2> thanks tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> a lot of people in that channel are also part Debian people, they might know why :)
<tsimonq2> no problem sergio-br2 :)
<dax> tsimonq2: ubottu only knows stable/testing.
<dax> unstable
<dax> (Hit enter too early)
<dax> !info fonts-droid unstable
<ubottu> Package fonts-droid does not exist in unstable
<tsimonq2> dax: it would be awesome for it to know codenames and aliases such as stable...
<flocculant> tsimonq2: fonts-droid is deprecated > https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2016-February/039159.html
<vladimir-sn> i'm looking at a slightly strange bug on a new-ish system (dell precision 5510) where the usb controller resets one of the ports (the liveusb stick that's being booted) during the boot process
<vladimir-sn> i've filed a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1559298
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1559298 in linux (Ubuntu) "liveusb booting issue due to xhci disconnect on dell precision 5510" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vladimir-sn> but was wondering if anyone had tips on what i could investigate myself next
<vladimir-sn> i think it's possible that it's not a kernel bug but rather something in userland (pid 1 or something triggered by it) that triggers it
<vladimir-sn> i should probably go an read up on how the systemd services are scheduled though ^_^
<vladimir-sn> s/an/and/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<freaj> Hello everyone! I'm trying out ubuntu xenial, and I think a little change could be made: on the installation, when you decide to encrypt your hard drive, it requires a passphrase.. but you haven't chosen the keyboard layout yet
<markc> is there a ppa for qt 5.6?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<genii> Anything I can do for the moment about bug 1556666 to make apt accept kubuntu PPAs and ddebs.ubuntu.com instead of complaining they have weak keys?
<ubottu> bug 1556666 in Launchpad itself "PPA (In)Release files use SHA1 digests for GPG signature" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1556666
<flocculant> genii: not that I'm aware of
<genii> Hm
<flocculant> not noticed it stopping me use ppa's - just annoying words
<k1l> genii: isnt that just a warning for now?
<genii> k1l: I'm not sure, but since it started there hasn't been anything available from the Kubuntu PPAs available, even though I see the bot in the -devel channel building packages for it
<hggdh> this is a warning. The key uses SHA1. See, for example, https://juliank.wordpress.com/2016/03/15/clarifications-and-updates-on-apt-sha1/
<dorelyo> After upgrading from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 I ca not login. After entering my password the login screen appears again. I tried ctrl alt f1, I logged in, but 'startx' command failed to run. I don't know how to access my Desktop Enviroment. Can I revert the upgrade somehow?
<phillw> hi folks, for anyone following server 16.04 can you have a look at bug 1559507 and confirm, thanks
<ubottu> bug 1559507 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Keyboard selection is missed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559507
<SwedeMike> dorelyo: no, there is no way to revert.
<ChibaPet> dorelyo: What desktop environment?
<ChibaPet> dorelyo: If you're using something older (as I do) remove .Xauthority and use a clean, minimal .xsession.
<k1l> dorelyo: dont use startx.
<ChibaPet> startx and a display manager ought to both be more or less irrelevant to what's breaking on login
<k1l> dorelyo: make a "ls -al" and see what is owned by root and not your user. then look into .xsession-errors
<k1l> dorelyo: are you using a amd video card?
<ChibaPet> Usually for me it's my custom ssh-agent framework in a new environment, but no one else runs that, so I'm sure that's not it. :P
<dorelyo> k1l: yes, I am using a video card
<dorelyo> I am using default ubuntu DE
<dorelyo> k1l: where is .xsession-errors located?
<k1l> dorelyo: which video card?
<k1l> dorelyo: in your users home
<dorelyo> nvidia
<dorelyo> k1l: My internet connection is also broken
<dorelyo> so I have to switch between computers in order to use irc
<dorelyo> k1l: well U have a bucnh of errors there
<dorelyo> Xlib: extension 'GLX' missing on display ':0'
<hggdh> back on the weak key warning on APT: see the end of this email: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2016-March/039271.html
<dorelyo> upstart: unity-settings-daemon main rpocess killed by TERM signal
<dorelyo> and other processes killed by TERM signal and by KILL signal
<k1l> dorelyo: 16.04 should not use upstart but systemd.
<k1l> dorelyo: were there some issues during the upgrade?
<dorelyo> k1l: yes
<dorelyo> k1l:
<dorelyo> I restarted my computer becaus after 3 hours nothing appeared on the screen
<k1l> ok. so you have a broken upgrade.
<tsimonq2> flocculant: aha okay :)
<dorelyo> k1l: yes
<dorelyo> k1l: and my internet connection is broken as well..
<k1l> dorelyo: you dont have a internet connection there?
<dorelyo> k1l: nope
<k1l> dorelyo: i think a clean install might be better then :)
<dorelyo> clean install of 16.04?
 * tsimonq2 whispers, "there is one more option without reinstalling"
<dorelyo> tsimonq2: hm?
<flocculant> dorelyo: I been testing that (xubuntu) all appeared to fail - got a reboot then vt1 and dpkg --configure -a got it working
<flocculant> but I think there's been problems with ubuntu
<Huck777> hi, I'm using 16.04 and have some problems with the terminal. When I press the expand button and want to minimize it back to its former size I have to do it manually, because it stays full screen.
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-20
<sergio-br2> is it safe to publish packages for xenial right now?
<sergio-br2> *on PPAs
<sergio-br2> I'm afraid to publish it right now, then I'll get dependencies problem next month
<sergio-br2> it's everything froze right?
<sergio-br2> "Final Beta Freeze" March 24th
<sergio-br2> humm
<ChibaPet> Relatively frozen. PPAs are doing it. There's been Wine for Xenial for a while.
<sergio-br2> my PPSSPP ppa broke 3 or 4 times
<sergio-br2> for xenial
<ChibaPet> Well. It'll be released soon and then it'll be utterly stable for five years.
<ChibaPet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<ChibaPet> Wait five days and you're in final beta.
<ChibaPet> Ah, you saw that already.
<sergio-br2> yup
<sergio-br2> so I can release it march 24th, then it'll work for sure in the final release right?
<ChibaPet> Death and taxes are guaranteed. Everything else is subject to change without notice.
<sergio-br2> :)
<MSponge> Glorious Sunday weather today ... mornin' all !
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MSponge> lordievader: Good morning here .. how's it with you ?
<lordievader> Got coffee, can't complain ;)
<lotuspsychje> now its official, xenial gonna get launcher to bottom option
<MSponge> Yeah, a good cigar would be nice but a rollie is fitting for this time o'mornin.
<MSponge> lotuspsychje: yes, I heard that - what about r.h.side thou ?
<lotuspsychje> i dont think so
<MSponge> why not ?
<lotuspsychje> MSponge: http://news.softpedia.com/news/it-s-official-ubuntu-16-04-lts-now-lets-you-move-the-unity-launcher-to-bottom-501932.shtml
<lotuspsychje> unless dconf values will be able to be tweaked right, but i dont think that will work
<MSponge>  already reddit.
<MSponge> I'm working on a program for 16.10
<lotuspsychje> oh really? what about
<MSponge> should be in standard install if all goes well with the defaulting.
<MSponge> Kudos.
<MSponge> It's basically unetbootin, but for dvd's too.
<MSponge> the one they have is pants at moment.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<MSponge> do ya like the name ?
<lotuspsychje> sure
<MSponge> just on the phone to me sis.
<lotuspsychje> MSponge: does it actually mean something
<MSponge> yes .. because the old dos users 'll be queue up to use it ;-)
<MSponge> Ku-dos
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> nice1
<MSponge> Queing users since 16.10
<MSponge> lotuspsychje:   Wat are you up to then ?
<lotuspsychje> MSponge: im just a happy ubuntu user, nothing spec
<lotuspsychje> MSponge: also helping bug xenial
 * MSponge needs to test xubuntu lubuntu 16.04 and many vm derivative flavours today :) &report back.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<MSponge> me too !
<MSponge> I'm at dads places this morning.
<MSponge> Found an old book with a copy of 12.04 in the back , So I booted into DVD .. and I've arrived :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<MSponge> Still couldn't get empathy to play ball with IRC .. so I used freenode webchat.
<MSponge> They must have been a_lot of pissed off ubuntu users in 2012 ... is all I can say.
<MSponge> What time did you wake up ?
<lotuspsychje> 5h30, sunday, european time
<MSponge> i got up sometime after four GMT time
<MSponge> Its the winter equinox today - know that ?
<lotuspsychje> tomorrow 21 march
<flocculant> today here
<MSponge> its today here too .. all day !
<flocculant> ha ha
<flocculant> personally I'd rather it was today all week
<MSponge> flocculant: i was talking to you yesterday on xubuntu .. I went to racketball in the morning :)
<flocculant> yep I remember :)
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> rather I remember someone sponge talking about that :p
<MSponge> yes, I hurt me left foot, but better now.
<cartman> hello
<cartman> i'm on last 16.04 ubuntu
<cartman> but my autologin doesn't work
<cartman> how to fix it ?
<lotuspsychje> what does it do
<lotuspsychje> cartman: upgrade or clean install?
<cartman> when i check the button autologin and i restart I have to put my password again. And if i see parameters, it returns to false/uncheck
<cartman> it's a clear install with full iso
<lotuspsychje> cartman: ok sounds like a bug
<cartman> yes
<cartman> but do i have to report it ? and to... ??
<lotuspsychje> !bug | cartman
<ubottu> cartman: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MSponge> cartman: whats your laptop spec ?
<cartman> dell PP39L
<cartman> dual core, hd4570...
<MSponge> don't know that one .. sounds common enough thou ;)
<lotuspsychje> cartman: could try create new user and test autologin from there
<cartman> yes i can try
<MSponge> Just listening to wilco .. nice.
 * MSponge wonders if cartman filled bugs ?
<lotuspsychje> maybe he testing it with reboot
<MSponge> right-oh
<cartman> the 'test' user don't work too
<lotuspsychje> ok
<cartman> the autologin doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> bug to the rescue then cartman
<lotuspsychje> and describe your steps taking, details, logs etc
<cartman> this is only for stable realease
<cartman> Reporting an application crash in the stable release
<MSponge> How do you add a list of software in a bigger PPA that you've got privately on launchpad, so you can auto-install all stuff after install, like you want it ?
<cartman> there is no 'problem_types': ['Bug', 'Package'], in crashdb.conf
<cartman> on 16.04
<cartman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<cartman> help ?
 * MSponge gives carman a bouyancey aid.
<cartman> haha
<MSponge> cartman, How heavy are you ? I am 21 stone :)
<cartman> 25
<MSponge> just keep kicking those little feet ;-)
<MSponge> how nice to meet someone like me :)
<cartman> lol
<cartman> you are a sponge remember that
<MSponge> magic sponge .. i get used with the oranges at half time :)
<cartman> ;)
<ren0v0> Hey, still no standard unity flavour release in beta?
<ren0v0> Why are there MATE/GNOME versions etc but not the actually standard ubuntu?
<flocculant> ren0v0: because Ubuntu don't join in till Final Beta
<ren0v0> orly
<ren0v0> why? if its the one being released why wouldn't it participate in testing, thats silly no?
<flocculant> no idea - not that bothered - don't use Ubuntu ;)
<cartman> I have little problem about language of my ubuntu 16.04
<cartman> how to choose my language
<steven> k1l_: I get it, seriously tho I was not offensive in any way. I had a simple question and instead of saying not supported you guys start to lecture me like I have no clue what I am doing and when I say I am well aware of what I am doing you tell I am wrong and you mute me?
<steven> this is your "support"?
<k1l_> steven: no
<steven> yes thats literally what happened, a simple "we dont support unreleased versions yet, please asked in #ubuntu+1 would be appropriate
<k1l_> steven: you were argumenting all users should use 16.04 already because its "smart". while coming to the support because 16.04 isnt working like expected.
<steven> telling me I should use something else because "its beta" instead is not "support"
<k1l_> its not released yet. and so its not in the focus of 3rd party package makers, since its still possible that stuff changes and such 3rd party packages need to be redone. so they just wait to the release to not have to redo all the work over and over again
<steven> I did not, I said I am running it cos its 4 weeks ish before a release and running it now is stable enough and easier to maintain than a dist upgrade from 1404, I did not tell "all users" to run it
<steven> you just putting words in my mouth
<steven> but tl;dr I am not gonna ask in #ubuntu again cos I figured its not where one should ask ;)
<k1l_> i know that answers are not what you wanted to here. but that are the facts. so stop blaming others now for the situation you put yourself in.
<steven> what? dude I simply asked what the difference between the versions is and if one could just install a 1510 package and upgrade it when 1604 is released without breaking it
<steven> sorry, my desktops run arch, I dont have to deal with those versioning problems, I get it, one said it wouldnt be a smart idea so I accept it and just wait a couple more weeks
<penguin42> hmm, KDE doesn't want to start today
<k1l_> penguin42: its sunday, give it a day off ;p
<penguin42> dmesg
<penguin42> oops
<penguin42> k1l_: I gave it the morning off!
<MSponge> penguin42: Just not sure wat to-do w/ the afternoons :)
 * penguin42 reports it as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kinit/+bug/1559700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1559700 in kinit (Ubuntu) "segfaults in most KDE apps; KDE5 wont start (regression)" [Undecided,New]
<hadeswatch3r> So you can now move the launcher in 16.04...
<hadeswatch3r> how does one do that ... ?
<k1l_> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom
<hadeswatch3r> Nice..
<hadeswatch3r> Thanks k1l_
<hadeswatch3r> and to put it back ?
<hadeswatch3r> if you wanted.. ?
<k1l_> left instead of bottom?
<hadeswatch3r> yeah.
<hadeswatch3r> I tried the obvious...
<hadeswatch3r> says that the value is outside of the valid range.
<hadeswatch3r> Tried, right, top, left, and default.... all with the value is outside ..
<k1l_> did it move to the bottom?
<hadeswatch3r> Yes it did go to the bottom...
<hadeswatch3r> I want to put it back now.. the sticky edge does not work... hud still goes top ..
<hadeswatch3r> Any idea how to put it back?
<k1l_> wait i will look what the setting is on my box
<k1l_> "Left"
<k1l_> case sensitive it seems
<Bookman900> Hi guys
<Bookman900> Guys, I've got a serious problem with 4.4.0-14-generic and radeon r600 graphics (on 16.04),and when my laptop uses AC power, it's okay. When i unplug, I hit a freeze, and video seems to be broken down
<hadeswatch3r> lol
<hadeswatch3r> k1l_ ... right you are... thanks.
<Bookman900> This is something like in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1651312
<Bookman900> But my boot is okay in battery and AC powers
<Bookman900> how to fix that?
<Bookman900> Downgrading the kernel?
<k1l_> does it work with an older kernel build in grub?
<Bookman900> Am...I haven't check that yet...
<Bookman900> How to check? I mean, how to boot with grub menu?
<k1l_> reboot and press left shift
<Bookman900> Because ok thx...I'll check then
<Bookman900> Well, win 4.4.0-13-generic the same problem...looking at 12-th version
<Bookman900> No, the same
<Bookman900> My CPU is AMD ZM-82 and Radion HD3650
<Bookman900> As soon as I un-plug from AC power, it seems that GPU cannot pick up energy, and as a result I get an infernity freeze
<Bookman900> Any suggestion?
<Bookman900> Or just to go to the current LTS release?
<k1l_> seems like apt on cli cant update, but the update-manager still can. i really thought it was just a warning, and not an error that the sha1 is dropped
<flocculant> k1l_: I still seem to be seeing only a warning - had a xubuntu I installed yesterday - just added one of our dev ppa's - updated, got the warning, then upgraded some of our dev versions
<alnr> since upgrading, supervisor package doesnt seem to start automatically on bootup. any known issue there?
<ChibaPet> So, I have to say, Unity is nice. I've got it installed on my stepsons' machines and they're quite fond of it. Putting it on the wife's and brother-in-law's computers now.
<ikonia> supervisor ? why is supervisor installed, systemd will deal with that
<ChibaPet> Stuff "just works" where it was nearly impossible to achieve with Gnome.
<ChibaPet> ikonia: Legacy packages I'd guess.
<ikonia> try starting supervisor manually see if you get any error, look in the syslog / journal and see what is says
<alnr> had supervisor for some years to start my own processes
<alnr> it seems to start fine with /etc/init.d/supervisor start. just not on boot
<ChibaPet> alnr: Now is the glad time when you can dive into systemd unit files. :P
<alnr> hah. i guess so :|
<alnr> that or be lazy and let #supervisor tell me
<ChibaPet> That's the better option.
<ChibaPet> I still need to figure out where a mysterious 90-second timemout is defined. I'm guessing it's baked into a nameless binary somewhere.
<ChibaPet> Oh. I think I might actually have found it. =cough=
<ChibaPet> It is baked into a binary, but can be overridden.
<ChibaPet> in /etc/systemd/system.conf
<ChibaPet> I guess I'll try it.
<jonascj> Hi all. I have booted the Ubuntu 16 daily live disk and I am trying to setup LVM. "ls -l /dev/sda*" shows me I have /dev/sda1 (efi system partition) and /dev/sda2 (for lvm), but "pvcreate /dev/sda2" tells me "Can not open /dev/sda2 exclusively. Mounted filesystem?"
<ChibaPet> jonascj: Can you put the output of "mount" in bpaste.net?
<jonascj> /dev/sda2 should not be mounted, "mount" list no /dev/sda2 mount points, but I'll post it :)
<ChibaPet> It thinks it's mounted, though. Curious.
<jonascj> https://bpaste.net/show/f7253b6693e9
<ChibaPet> jonascj: It's not part of a RAID, is it? sda2?
<ChibaPet> If it's not actually mounted, maybe MD has it...?
<ChibaPet> And if it's not that, it's Even More Mysterious.
<ChibaPet> (cat /proc/mdstat for clues there, just to be thorough)
<jonascj> nope, I've just freshly made a new GPT with gdisk, made new partitions etc.: https://bpaste.net/show/20633987b719
<jonascj> I've read people saying "do 'mdsetup remove_all'" but 'mdsetup status' say no devices
<ChibaPet> mdadm --stop works too, FWIW, but if there's nothing listed in mdstat, definitely nothing is running that would get in the way.
<jonascj> /proc/mdstat says "Unused devices: <none>"
<ChibaPet> Can you pastebin the pvcreate interaction too, please? Just to see it?
<penguin42> perhaps lsof /dev/sda2   - although it wouldn't show a mount
<ChibaPet> jonascj: Just for kicks, run "partprobe" in there too before trying pvcreate agaain...?
<jonascj> I'm just trying gdisk again, but upon pressing "O" -> "Y" it says "This option deletes all ... and Creates a new protective MBR". Why would gdisk, with O-option being "Create new empty GPT table" say "MBR" in a message to me?
<ChibaPet> You have an MBR in each scheme.
<jonascj> even in the GPT scheme?
<ChibaPet> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<jonascj> https://bpaste.net/show/3cb9af5b26e9 for pvcreate
<ChibaPet> Can you run the partprobe, for kicks? And then try it again?
<ChibaPet> BRB, going to try to address this systemd timeout fusterclück. If I'm not right back I'm busy with rescue media. (This stuff is crazily fragile.)
<jonascj> partprobe gives no output
<jonascj> ah, partprobe refreshes the partition tables used
<jonascj> okay, i redid gdisk for the 4th time, rebooted for the 4th time before trying pvcreate and now it succeeded
<jonascj> so somehow I remembered something this time around compared to the other times, very fustrating. Thanks for the debug help
<ChibaPet> jonascj: partprobe ought to have roughly the same effect as rebooting - or was it something else?
<jonascj> I think I have done the same 4 times over now, "boot live disk -> gdisk create new table and new partitions -> reboot -> try pvcreate + debug"
<ChibaPet> Fun.
<jonascj> One of the debug sessions involved tryin partprobe but pvcreate didn't work afterwards. Then I tried the whole thing a 4th time (no part probe after rebooting) and it worked, I don't know what was wrong :S
<ChibaPet> The thing that bites me is re-using disks that previously had MD-RAID on them, where i have to go in and stop the RAIDs manually for the installer to come out from under its bed.
<ChibaPet> So, FWIW, this feels like a 200-level CIS homework exercise made flesh, but evidently you can create /etc/systemd/system.conf.d and have snippets in there. They must declare the [Manager] block, though. It's high ceremony.
<ChibaPet> There's no other possible block that I can see, thus making any declaration of a block pretty questionable, but there it is. I've removed the thorn of failed service stops now. =cheers=
<MSponge> What option do we have for loading inside windows ?
<mat083> you can use a virtual machine
<mat083> or a live cd or dvd
<MSponge> Can the welcome screen with all the shortcuts be improved in any way ? I think it can, ya know.
<jonascj> If I need to load additional vfio modules "at boot" can I get away with just adding them to /etc/modules ? Or do I need to add the to appropriate config files and remake initramfs?
<penguin42> jonascj: It depends, if you need them to be available for the initrd - like if you're root is on the vfio device  then you'll need to get it into the initramfs
<penguin42> jonascj: I think you can just add those to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules  and rebuild the initramfs - but I'm not sure what magic you need to do to configure those devices
<boern> hey i have a problem with video playback in chrome/firefox (html5&flash).. i have little stutter from time to time when i watch a video.. do you know how to fix this? i am running on ubuntu 16.04, but i had this issue on linux mint 17.3 as well
<jushur> boern: what dgx driver do you use?
<jushur> dgx/gfx
<vertago1> anyone having trouble with sddm crashing at startup if you use nvidia optimus?
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-13
<alkisg> Hi, what would I download to check zesty ubuntu-mate? The daily image?
 * alkisg downloads http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/daily-live/current/zesty-desktop-i386.iso ...
<alkisg> Whoops I got a login prompt in lightdm, no autologin
<alkisg> OK "ubuntu-mate" + no password got me in
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-14
<donofrio> anyone know the status of this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaboot/+bug/1606089 ??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1606089 in yaboot (Ubuntu) "unable to boot after 'entire disk' install (16.10, ppc)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<donofrio> it's suppose to have grub2 but only installs yaboot that is not booting on my host ??
<donofrio> this is what I see when I manually install grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/24171760/
<donofrio> cannot boot after install - http://tinyurl.com/g5-boot-after-1704-ext2-root
<nacc> donofrio: just an fyi, powerpc is gone (afaik)?
<nacc> donofrio: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-17-04-zesty-zapus-to-drop-support-for-32-bit-powerpc-ppc-architectures-511239.shtml ?
<donofrio> so g5 is that?
<nacc> donofrio: yeah -- although i'm trying to find the official:
<nacc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2016-December/001199.html
<donofrio> also why would there be a 17.04 for powerpc if going away (I have aboute 18 mac's and love ubuntu) video working network working apps working installs work just doesn't boot...
<hggdh> well, it seems 32bit PPC is gone, but not necessarily 64bits
<donofrio> k g5 is 64 bit
<nacc> right, ppc64le is different
<nacc> i believe the g5 is still BE
<donofrio> was told 970 is not ppc64le, I scratch my head I have inxi for ya if helpful
<donofrio> BE?
<nacc> big endian
<nacc> donofrio: right, the 970 is BE, iirc
<nacc> donofrio: what does `uname -a` say?
<donofrio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24171735/ ?
<donofrio> hopefully that helps
<nacc> donofrio: ok, 64-bit BE
<nacc> donofrio: which ISO did you use to install?
<nacc> donofrio: after installing grub2, it seems like grub-install possibly didn't run
<nacc> donofrio: and yaboot is still present
<donofrio> xenial-alternate-powerpc
<nacc> oh and you release upgraded up?
<donofrio> it did run just doesn't seem to do what it's suppose to.
<donofrio> I chrooted and apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y && apt-get dist-upgrade -y && apt-gte autoclean -y && apt-get autoremove -y
<donofrio> didn't help
<donofrio> but I'm 4.10 now ;) wish I should boot
<nacc> donofrio: ok, i've been trying to understand this for a while -- afaict, you might be using a 64-bit kernel but userspace is still 32-bit, maybe? can you do pastebin something like `file $(which file)` ?
<donofrio> my issue is  "/ht@0,f2000000/pci@7/k2-sata-root@c/@0/@0:3,/vmlinux: no such file or directory"
<donofrio> returned from yaboot upon boot
<nacc> donofrio: right, but that's because you're using yaboot stil
<nacc> i'm *guessing* that 17.04 didn't migrate to use grub2 yet, and needs some manual twiddling
<donofrio> agreed
<nacc> e.g., you could try `grub-install /dev/sd$(insert appropriate value)` -- but that might also make your system not boot :)
<nacc> donofrio: you may want to google around
<nacc> donofrio: and you may also want to try installing from the zesty ISO and not dist-upgrading
<donofrio> yah anyone got a script for this - http://cynic.cc/blog/posts/running_grub2_on_powerpc_macs
<nacc> donofrio: you can see here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/pending/
<nacc> donofrio: the powerpc ISOs are not being built anymore
<nacc> donofrio: i imagine that you might find the archive is also possible not getting updated
<donofrio> I didn't install this time with alt, the last four rebuilds useing "zesty-desktop-powerpc.iso	2017-02-08 17:24	919M"
<nacc> hggdh: it's confusing, really, becuase i *think* BE 64-bit was only installable via the powerpc (which to me is 32-bit) ISO
<hggdh> nacc: heh. I myself do not know, left PPC a lon time ago
<nacc> hggdh: yeah, i'm trying to remember (i was at ibm still when the ppc64el stuff was started and going round and round on these)
<nacc> i know ppc64el is not comptaible with the apple macs
<nacc> donofrio: did you provide that `file` output?
<donofrio> yes to show you what time this was released
<donofrio> if your asking about that iso I just posted
<nacc> donofrio: no, i mean i need to see `file $(which file)` output
<nacc> donofrio: also, debian (afaict) no longer supports any non-LE power machines
<nacc> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2016/10/msg00008.html
<nacc> well, with stretch they won't
<donofrio> but BE will be correct ;)
<nacc> donofrio: hrm?
<donofrio> hrm?
<donofrio> dunno that term
<nacc> donofrio: were you just making a joke?
<nacc> donofrio: "hrm" like the noise one makes when murmuring
<donofrio> no
<nacc> donofrio: can you please provide `file $(which file)` ?
<donofrio> working on it - started ssh
<donofrio> http://apaste.info/UjimD
<nacc> donofrio: right that's 32-bit powerpc
<nacc> donofrio: in userspace
<nacc> only the kernel is 64-bit
<nacc> and that's what no longer will exist
<nacc> (that being 32-bit powerpc)
<nacc> donofrio: you should go back to 16.04 or so
<donofrio> 16.04 videio was weird and unstable if i recall....why not use 17.04?
<nacc> donofrio: because, afaict, it's sort of on its way out ... there's no guarantee it will stay maintained in the archive (aiui the discussion states if a pacakge FTBFS on powerpc it might just get deleted from powerpc, although i'm not sure htat is official)
<donofrio> so 16.04 then upgrade to 17.04 any howto's or hints as to keeping most current while still not installing 17.04 but dist-upgrade to it I guess
<nacc> donofrio: no, i don't think you want to run 17.04 at all
<nacc> donofrio: just stay on 16.04
<nacc> donofrio: as per that e-mail i linked to, that's your best bet
<nacc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2016-December/001199.html
<nacc> donofrio: 16.04 is supported for 5 years
<nacc> donofrio: or you might try other distributions, but both debian and ubuntu are dropping the 32-bit powerpc support (which is the version you have installed)
<donofrio> 16.04 seems unstable video wise, like missing agp support and more....17.04 works just yaboot not booting and would like a workaround or something (not looking for quick answer just always want to be newest I can.)
<nacc> donofrio: it doesn't make sense to be on the newest if it's not supported
<donofrio> during livedvd session it's been the most stable I've run.....just yaboot doesn't know how to recall openfirmware path or something like that
<donofrio> how do I let someone know that bug id that we are still out here ;)
<donofrio> and we want to help ;)
<nacc_> donofrio_: got confirmation that powerpc will be deleted from the archive in 17.04, so you really don't want run it
<nacc_> donofrio_: there's nothing you can do, and it doesn't make sense to even test it
<nacc_> (afaict)
<donofrio_> nacc, why are they killing something that is working....video on 16.04/10 was unstable, sound was hard to get working in 17.04 live dvd session these are all working first time in years
<nacc> donofrio_: it's not working, it's not maintained
<nacc> donofrio_: and you then clearly didn't read the e-mail I sent that explained that, yesterday
<donofrio_> why does it seem to be working (just wondering)
<donofrio_> you sent me email
<donofrio_> ?
<nacc> I linked to it 2 times yesterday
<donofrio_> reviewing log
<nacc> donofrio_: well, because they haven't deleted the archives yet. Eventually `apt` won't be able to do anything
<donofrio_> it's just a sad day because I have 2 - G5's 6 - MacMini's, 5 powerbooks, so yah ;(
<nacc> you have 4 more years of 16.04
<donofrio_> I didn't want to load 12.04 because I thought that was too old now I put 17.04 on it and its not supported ;(
<nacc> well, 12.04 goes eol next month
<nacc> so that would be a bad choice
<donofrio_> yes I agree
<nacc> 14.04 or 16.04 should work; if they don't, then you can file bugs for them
<donofrio_> they don't work in various degree's mostly video is unstable and I was told it maybe because agp was removed from the kernel....
<nacc> if that was true, then 17.04 wouln't magically work, would it?
<donofrio_> well it's displaying and not locking up....same hardware newer distro....
<nacc> donofrio_: it sounds like you don't actually know what the root cause was -- and since 17.04 is no longer supporting those particular machines, if you want to resolve it, you can try and boot 16.04 (or liveusb or whatever) and ask in #ubuntu
<donofrio_> no youtube video of meeting from - summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/meeting/22714/architecture-discussions/ ;(
<nacc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<nacc> there's a whole section on graphics problems
<nacc> donofrio_: the IRC log explains it, iirc
<donofrio_> I know very well the issues with 16.04 and the faq's hence why I'm klike 17.04 your gold for me...but then now I take it...
<nacc> well, 17.04 isn't out yet, so you used it at your own risk...
 * nacc recalls the decision to drop powerpc was pretty broadly covered. And Debian had already made that change.
<donofrio_> going to have to start learning portage again, havn't used gentoo sence the first xbox when I ran gentoox.....hope I never bother you good folks, thank you for all you do....
<nacc> donofrio_: i think fedora may still support powerpc (not sure)
<donofrio_> what is the package that can take you from a text install to a full gui with xfce and packages that are used by daily desktop folks....I forget what it's called...
<nacc> donofrio_: xubuntu-desktop?
<nacc> donofrio_: may want to ask in #ubuntu
<donofrio_> k tnx
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-15
<KM4QKW> Alert Type: Amber Alert Date Issued: 3/14/2017 The State of Alabama has issued a Child Abduction Emergency, Amber Alert on behalf of the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation. The Tennessee Bureau of Investigation and the Alabama Law Enforcement Agency ask for your assistance in locating Mary Catherine "Elizabeth" Thomas, white female, 15 years of age, 5' 5" tall weighing 120 pounds with blond hair and hazel eyes. Elizabeth Thomas was seen last wearing a
<KM4QKW> flannel shirt and black leggings on March 13, 2017 and is believed to be in extreme danger. Elizabeth Thomas is believed to be in the company of 50 year old Tad Cummins, white male, 6' tall, weighing 200 pounds, with brown hair and brown eyes. The subjects are believed to be traveling in a silver Nissan Rogue bearing TN tag number 976ZPT. If you have any information regarding this missing child, please contact the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation at
<KM4QKW> 1-800-TBI-FIND, or the Maury County, TN Sheriff's Office at (931) 375-8654 or call 911. http://app.alea.gov/Community/wfAlertFlyer.aspx… Email sent: Tuesday, March 14, 2017, 7:30:09 PM
<donofrio_> well 16.04 working awesomely, fwiw
<jiohdi> anyone know how to get xp-pen working in 17.04?
<jiohdi> is there a way to adapt the windows drive disk?
<jiohdi> anyone know how to get xp-pen working in 17.04?
<Menzador> In Ubuntu MATE: We have 2 Network Manager icons in the notification area again. One is probably the indicator, because it looks and acts just like it; the other is the standard systray icon.
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-16
<kirillow> is there a download of a release with kernel 4.10.1?
<tsimonq2> kirillow: Yes, the latest development release has kernel 4.10 in it
<tsimonq2> kirillow: They manually apply the patches for 4.10.*
<kirillow> thanks!
<tsimonq2> kirillow: np :)
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-12
<donofrio_> How would I heal my ssh keys?  https://apaste.info/yjmF right now I cannot ssh to localhost ;(
<donofrio_> its 1804 install
<donofrio> anyone know how I can get add-repo working I keep getting this gpg message - https://apaste.info/yb2I
<hokoplo> hi gals and guys, when can we expect to have an iso of 18.04 with gnome 3.28? I'd like to install the 'beta', but only after 3.28 lands to avoid any breakage.
<enyc> TJ-: thankyou for help on ubuntu-bugs last week =)
<enyc> TJ-: is it just-me, or can you also 'not' find a bug relating to grub2... some suggestions Grub2 in Xenial won't be able to load/boot systems from ext4 w/"64bit+metadata_csum"  (again, a dualbooting headache as you rightly mentioned...).
<enyc> i may be searching poolsy... realizing also, it 'depends' sometimes isue is 64bit, sometimes issue is metadata_csum ;p
<TJ-> enyc: that'd make sense, I've not seen GRUB support for such features
<TJ-> enyc: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=866603
<ubottu> Debian bug 866603 in grub-common "grub-common: enabling metadata_csum_seed feature on ext4 renders system unbootable" [Important,Open]
<enyc> TJ-: thats the _cseed feature
<enyc> TJ-: im suspecting the problem so far as grub2 is concerned, is with '64bit' feature
<enyc> metadata checksums don't need to be read for  grub2s' simple readonly access
<akik> i install kubuntu 18.04 beta 1 and it didn't ask anything about the data collection. did i miss it somehow?
<TJ-> enyc: right; but that's only reference I could find in the grub-devel relating to any of these feature issues
<TJ-> akik: possibly Kubuntu doesn't do any?
<akik> TJ-: why wouldn't it? it's an official flavor
<akik> popularity-contest is installed but not enabled
<TJ-> akik: because as I recall the Kubuntu installer is done separately to the vanilla ubiquity. I'm not even sure the patches have landed in ubiquity as yet
<akik> oh boy fragmentation++
<TJ-> I'd have thought if the functionality was shipping then the web-site would have been refreshed/fixed
<akik> yea the popcon site is still at 2016 status
<CoJaBo> Is there anything special I have to do to configure netplan to use a static IPv6 address? E.g., adding addresses: ['fd00::99/64']  adds that address, I can ping it from the system, but not from any other device on the network; what part am I missing?
<TJ-> CoJaBo: are those devices configured to route the ULA prefix?
<CoJaBo> TJ-: That's probably what I'm nmissing, but I can't figure out where to set that
<TJ-> CoJaBo: well, either each device, or the gateway router since presumably the other clients will send those packets to their default route 
<CoJaBo> Is there a guide to that lol
<TJ-> CoJaBo: it's just a standard additional (static) route. On a linux host it'd be "ip -6 route add fd00::/8 dev XXXX" - not sure how your gateway/router requires that setting permanently
<CoJaBo> TJ-: So it's not something i can set thru netplan?
<TJ-> CoJaBo: depends on what your gateway/router is, does it use netplan?
<CoJaBo> TJ-: I'm not sure the router supports that option at all; it's a RT-AC3200
<TJ-> CoJaBo: access it's admin interface, look for an option to 1) view the (IPv6) routing table and 2) set a static (IPv6) route
<CoJaBo> The IPv6 page is pretty.. bare
<CoJaBo> TJ-: Actually, I can ssh in; it was just disabled. But I'm not sure what it's running to make that option persistant :/
<TJ-> CoJaBo: right, generally persistent settings have to be added via a HTML interface
<CoJaBo> so is it not possible then? :/
<TJ-> CoJaBo: like I said it depends on the device
<CoJaBo> Which does not support that, as far as I can tell
<CoJaBo> Is there another way, or should I just stick to ipv4 till ipv6 is widely supported lol
<TJ-> CoJaBo: does the interface look like this? https://fatmintech.files.wordpress.com/2014/11/static_routes_asus_rt-ac66u.jpeg
<CoJaBo> Yep
<TJ-> CoJaBo: try entering an IPv6 format route
<CoJaBo> The corresponding tab under ipv6 tho, just isn't there
<CoJaBo> It doesn't accept anything but ipv4 there
<CoJaBo> TJ-: any other ways, or is only ipv4 going to be possible still?
<TJ-> If you've got ssh access try adding it manually, see if that at least works
<CoJaBo> TJ-: even if it does, it'll be flaky because there's no way to restore it without manual intervention
<TJ-> CoJaBo: correct, but it depends how often the router is rebooted. Mine goes for months between that
<CoJaBo> And if that happens when I'm not here, it'd take out half the network with no way to fix it remotely
<CoJaBo> I guess this shouldn't surprise me; I only got IPv6 on WAN a few months back, so there's not been much reason for even brand-new routers to suppport it out of the box :/
<TJ-> CoJaBo: have you checked the router's current IPv6 routing table? It might have entries already
<CoJaBo> It does. The interface even lets you view them. There's just no way to edit them.
<TJ-> CoJaBo: does it have any related to the ULA prefixes fc00::/7 or fd00:/8 - can you pastebin the table?
<Faux> Ooh, comedy central: Starting Chrome with --no-sandbox (i.e. screw security) fixes the horrible latency (1+s of no audio or mouse movement) I'm getting on Google Maps, due to the newer nvidia driver.
<CoJaBo> Just fe80::/64 and ff00::/8
<enyc> TJ-: hrrm, it amy just need some testing in practice
<enyc> TJ-: thankyou for suggestion grub-devel...  what about looking for 64bit ext4 in grub-devel etc.?
<BLZbubba_> good morning, is it possible to use an MTU of 9000 with Ubuntu 18.04 and Netplan?  It seems to be totally broken
<BLZbubba_> i.e. silently ignoring the option.  it shows up in the link section of the .network files but ethtool says 1500
<donofrio> BLZbubba_, why would you want to (are you using satellite linkup's?)
<BLZbubba_> it is quite a commonly used option, especially for storage protocols like iscsi
<donofrio> ah ic
<TJ-> BLZbubba_: the interface is statically defined, no DHCP involved?
<BLZbubba_> TJ-: it is dhcp
<BLZbubba_> well it is on a bridge, so the real nic doesn't do dhcp, but the bridge does.  both are set to mtu 9000 but both end up at 1500
<BLZbubba_> i saw that someone was able to make it work with mac address matching, so i'm trying that next
<BLZbubba_> that would be painful though, i have a lot of vms that need 9000 too, but way better than not working at all
<BLZbubba_> it worked!
<BLZbubba_> so i'll bet that disabling the interface renaming and leaving it as eth0 would also work
<BLZbubba_> confirmed, I also was able to fix it by adding this to the kernel: net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0
<BLZbubba_> whoever chose the term "predictible naming" for ens2, enps0f0d1 etc etc gets the award for most ironic jargon of all time
<TJ-> it's related to the physical location of the device and/or the hardware MAC address, rather than the order the kernel discovers the interface
<akik> BLZbubba_: what does biosdevname=0 do?
<BLZbubba_> yeah i know, it is just overkill on systems with one nic, e.g. vms
<BLZbubba_> akik: to be honest i just cut & pasted it from someone else who had this problem.  i haven't seen that option before
<akik> BLZbubba_: ok it's not needed
<BLZbubba_> akik: confirmed, thanks for the hot tip
<CoJaBo> Ok, I think this one might be a bug [255369.707228] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000040
<yaskina> anyone here
<yaskina> for support
<yaskina> 18.04 works when i try it, but when install it, it starts to boot then stops on my acer netbook anyone know why
<ikonia> "stops"
<ikonia> you need to be able to clear define the problem and do basic troubleshooting if you expect to use a pre-release
<tgm4883> ikonia: +1
<yaskina> it says holding here waiting for boot to finish
<TJ-> yaskina: As soon as you mentioned Acer I think 'firmware bug' :)
<TJ-> yaskina: how long have you waited?
<ikonia> it actually says the words "holding here, waiting for boot to finish"
<ikonia> those words are on screen 
<yaskina> waited along time
<yaskina> tried installing 3 times
<tgm4883> 'a long'
<yaskina> 16 works fine, but missing the good stuff
<ikonia> it actually says the words "holding here, waiting for boot to finish"
<ikonia> is that right ?
<TJ-> yaskina: can you take a photo of the screen and show us?
<yaskina> something like that 
<ikonia> "something like that" is not accetpble
<ikonia> we need the real error message
<yaskina> i can't 16 is installed right now
<ikonia> and a description of what has happened first
<tgm4883> yaskina: so you came here looking for an answer without the ability to troubleshoot the issue?
<yaskina> how do i get involved in the development of unbuntu, im a graphic artist and have the time to make unbuntu look better
<ikonia> or even a real description of the problem
<ikonia> yaskina: make it look better and demonstrate your work 
<tgm4883> I mean, ikonia's good, but ikonia's not that good
<ikonia> people will always welcome help
<ikonia> ha ha, 
<ikonia> too kind
<yaskina> i don't know how to code
<ikonia> you don't have to 
<yaskina> well i do sorta
<ikonia> you've just said you do graphics, so do graphics
<yaskina> visual basic
 * TJ- lends ikonia his telepathic bluetooth v5.2 NFC WiMax Wifi precognition
<tgm4883> yaskina: probably https://community.ubuntu.com/t/contribute/26
<ikonia> !getinvolved | yaskina 
<ubottu> yaskina: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<yaskina> ok
<yaskina> thanks
<yaskina> what is the loading screen a gif or a jpg
<TJ-> yaskina: SVG I think
<yaskina> i think the colours and loading screen i can make nice, and the orange i don't like
<yaskina> someone should add colour themes using triad colour combos
<TJ-> yaskina: the Orange is a part of the Ubuntu colour scheme and logo https://design.ubuntu.com/brand/ubuntu-logo/
<ikonia> is the colour scheme of ubuntu
<yaskina> its awful
<yaskina> sorry
<ikonia> so you're not going to change that
<ikonia> others like it
<ikonia> but we are a bit offtopic for that discussion in this channel
<yaskina> sorrry
<ikonia> not a problem
<yaskina> 18.04 im really impressed though
<ikonia> that's great
<yaskina> i would make the loading screen in blender using particle emiters and moving lights
<TJ-> yaskina: so basically gobble up CPU when our focus is on minimising boot times
<yaskina> something no one has done
<yaskina> i think it could be done as animated gif
<yaskina> should not hog the cpu
<yaskina> Triad colour themes would be a nice addition
<tgm4883> yaskina: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth
<yaskina> unbuntu has come along way
<yaskina> im going to install it on all my families computers now
<yaskina> seeing how i look after them
<lotuspsychje> yaskina: keep in mind we at beta1 still at the moment
<yaskina> true but it works great for me on my destop
<yaskina> my dad only web surfs and spotify
<yaskina> he can do it on linux instead win 10 spyware, malware, and bloat ware
<yaskina> i came back to linux because the goverment is spying on me
<yaskina> switching to protonmail.com for encrypted emails
<tgm4883> yaskina: even though this is the +1 channel, it's still a support channel and shouldn't be used for soap boxing
<yaskina> oh sorry 
<yaskina> I was bored thought i would talk to you tell you what im up too
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu-discuss
<CoJaBo> Where do i report something like this: http://termbin.com/5hjk
<CoJaBo> (kernel oops while unplugging an esata drive)
<yaskina> maybe ill reinstall 18.04 and video it with my cel phone
<lotuspsychje> !bug | CoJaBo 
<ubottu> CoJaBo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<yaskina> Opera wont install for me
<yaskina> i hit install and it does not
<yaskina> opera was also removed after an update, anyone know why
<nacc> yaskina: opera is not packaged by ubuntu, afaik
<yaskina> i know
<tgm4883> yaskina: considering you're giving almost no information, no logs and using an unreleased version of ubuntu. I would have to guess you forced a partial update
<nacc> yaskina: so ... not an ubuntu support topic
<yaskina> yah ok
<tgm4883> Not knowing what a partial update is another reason you should be using 16.04 or 17.10 and not a beta
<yaskina> i love 18.04
<yaskina> keep up the great work
<yaskina> best linux distro yet
<yaskina> 16.04 on my net book
<lotuspsychje> yaskina: try to focus on support issues in this channel
<yaskina> ok i will install 18.04 on my netbook and give you proper feedback
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: did you try other kernel?
<CoJaBo> lotuspsychje: no
<yaskina> i tried the other two was of loading still same prob
<yaskina> i don't know how to change a kernal, i was into linux so long ago i have forgotten everything
<yaskina> are you the guys coding 18.04
<lotuspsychje> yaskina: that was not for you
<tgm4883> !ot | yaskina 
<ubottu> yaskina: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<yaskina> those other channels are dead
<tgm4883> yaskina: 1) No they are not. I'm in them now and see people and discussion. 2) Even if they were, that doesn't make this the correct place for chat
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: found few bugs on eSata but nor very relevant and other ubuntu versions, id reccomend a new bug
<CoJaBo> Launchpad seems to hate me at the moment
<yaskina> oh yah i found a bug/problem too unbuntu does intall does not see raid 0 drives
<lotuspsychje> CoJaBo: just make an account?
<CoJaBo> "Invalid OpenID transaction"
<KrimZon> my nvidia drivers have stopped working properly
<lotuspsychje> KrimZon: on xorg or wayland
<KrimZon> xorg most likely, but I'll check
<lotuspsychje> KrimZon: check your drivers available with ubuntu-drivers list
<lotuspsychje> KrimZon: perhaps also test nouveau on xorg?
<KrimZon> when i booted it up this morning i was in 640x480 and the "Additional Drivers" dialog said that it was using nouveau
<KrimZon> *this evening, rather
<lotuspsychje> KrimZon: can youn recall wich nvidia driver version was working?
<KrimZon> I tried switching to 390 with that dialog, which failed, then when I tried to apt-get update and apt-get upgrade it said dependencies were borked
<lotuspsychje> KrimZon: did you add external ppa's?
<KrimZon> I did "apt --fix-broken install" 
<KrimZon> i can't remember - /etc/apt/sources.list is all ubuntu stuff, and the only thing in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is steam.list and steam.list.save
<KrimZon> fixing the broken packages has me with nvidia 390 but i'm missing libGL,so and libGL.so.1
<KrimZon> that's where I'm up to
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | KrimZon fix your sources first
<ubottu> KrimZon fix your sources first: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> KrimZon: we reccomend help bugging out 18.04 with a vanilla daily
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<KrimZon> thanks :)
<KrimZon> oh I have some java PPAs to make minecraft 1.6.4 work
<KrimZon> ppa-purge says it can't find the package list for any PPA that my .bash_history shows me installing
<KrimZon> apt-get upgrade says a lot of packages have been kept back, and that lib32gcc1 and libc6-i386 can be auto-removed
<yaskina> why can't i install opera, i had it installed, and a update removed it, i have tried two versions of opera and it will not install, it just does a quick 1 second install bar, and does nothing
<yaskina> it worked before
<yaskina> no it does not
<yaskina> anyone here care to see a GUI desing i did for a media player, before media players were even a thing
<yaskina> i invented the tab
<nacc> yaskina: this is a supoprt channel, not for general chitchat
<yaskina> i know
<yaskina> but no one is talking
<nacc> yaskina: so?
<nacc> yaskina: that does not give you permission to chitchat
<yaskina> why cant i install opera
<yaskina> i asked no support
<nacc> yaskina: you just talked about some GUI
<yaskina> i asked before that
<nacc> yaskina: you have provided *no* logs about opera
<nacc> yaskina: and as you've been told, it's not an ubuntu package
<nacc> yaskina: ask opera
<yaskina> unbuntu update removed opera
<nacc> yaskina: what 'update'? do you mean an upgrade?
<yaskina> now it wont install at all
<nacc> yaskina: and yes, that can happen
<nacc> yaskina: as it's not an ubuntu package, and maybe depended on something no longer available
<yaskina> hmmm
<yaskina> ok that suck
<nacc> yaskina: and if it fails to install, then you need to contact opera
<yaskina> Opera is the best with the free and fast VPN
<nacc> yaskina: that is an opinion. please stick to support topics.
<yaskina> and turbo mode
<yaskina> could unbuntu 17 and 18 not be installing on my net book becasuse its only a 1.6 quad core and not 2ghz as spec
<yaskina> see no support reply
<nacc> yaskina: i don't believe you need a specific speed cpu (among modern cpus) to install ubuntu
<nacc> 16.04 required 700MHz
<yaskina> yes but i want to run 18 on my netbook, works fine in try unbuntu but install boot freezes, im going to get them the data on video so they can see what happens
<nacc> yaskina: my point was the cpu frequency is fine
<nacc> yaskina: although i don't know what 'spec' you are referring to when you said 'as spec'
<yaskina> kewl
<yaskina> 16 works fine on my netbook
<nacc> yaskina: also, 16.04 please, '16' is not a version
<yaskina> sorry
<yaskina> just tried installing Opera on 16.04 and it does not work anymore either, looks like some nerfed Opera from installing
<nacc> yaskina: while good to know, still offtopic :)
<yaskina> im on 18.04 here
<yaskina> same prob
<yaskina> no one knows they blame Opera
<yaskina> but unbuntu removed it
<yaskina> I need the security of Opera's free and fast VPN because im being spyed on 24/7
<nacc> yaskina: you are not listening.
<nacc> yaskina: opera is not an ubuntu software
<nacc> yaskina: you had a 3rd party repository
<marathone> **don't feed the troll**
<nacc> marathone: touche :)
<yaskina> im not a troll im here to learn and help in anyway i can
<yaskina> im going to install 18.04 just so these guys can see whats happening
<yaskina> I just made a call to a BFF who heads up the IT department for a large school board, i told him to check out 17.10 unbuntu has finally nailed it you can use it in your schools now
<yaskina> 16.04 sucks 17.10 and 18.04 rock, keep up the good work guys
<yaskina> installing 18.04 on my netbook to get you guys the info you need
<tsimonq2> *Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<yaskina> ill shoot video of it starting up
<yaskina> and hanging
<yaskina> 480p should be good enough
<yaskina> id shoot it in 4k but my upload would be insane
<yaskina> should i install updates and thrid party or not
<yaskina> going to do min install see if that works
<yaskina> another bug/problem unbuntu does not see raid setups
<yaskina> Copying files
<nacc> yaskina: what do you mean by 'raid setups'?
<nacc> yaskina: yes it does, btw, so you need to be more specific
<nacc> yaskina: please don't abstract from your one experience to all users
<yaskina> i tried to install unbuntu with a raid 1.7tb with win10 and 163gig for unbuntu 18.04 it would not see the drive at all as it was a raid
<yaskina> raid 0
<nacc> yaskina: do you mean hardware raid?
<yaskina> yes
<nacc> yaskina: is it actually hardware raid? or is it an embedded controller (bios raid, aka fakeraid)
<yaskina> ok embedded
<nacc> yaskina: 1) those things tend to make things worse (performance wise) and 2) what controller?
<yaskina> sorry i thought there was a controller on the board
<yaskina> i would have to reboot to see what it is
<nacc> yaskina: ok
<yaskina> no my 2x1tb raid 0 was twice as fast 
<nacc> yaskina: does ubuntu even see the controller?
<yaskina> nope
<nacc> yaskina: then that's the issue, is it supported in linux?
<nacc> yaskina: what did you compare it to?
<nacc> yaskina: i was saying performance relative to swraid, etc.
<yaskina> guess not, it works when i load raid drivers on HIRENS BOOT CD FOR LINUX
<yaskina> works with clonezilla live cd
<nacc> yaskina: i don't know what that is, or why it's all in caps
<yaskina> look up HIREN"S its a everything disc
<nacc> yaskina: no thank you
<yaskina> cd or DVD every tech should have it
<yaskina> has everyting
<flocculant> will you please just talk about issues 
<yaskina> i was
<flocculant> and NOT your preferences :(
<yaskina> ok just trying to be helpful cause you said you did not know what it was
<flocculant> obviously I didn't
<nacc> yaskina: in any case, it's impossible to know if your hardware is *meant* to work, if we don't know what the hardware is
<yaskina> clonezilla sees the raid
<nacc> yaskina: no, i said that
<nacc> flocculant != nacc
<flocculant> :D
<nacc> yaskina: clonezilla in ubuntu?
<yaskina> btw thanks for being understanding 18.04 almost installed will be making video soon, btw my name is Jason Newmarket Ontario Canada pleasure to meet you all
<yaskina> Clonezilla is a linux live cd to clone partitions
<nacc> yaskina: right, so that's also not relevant to whether ubuntu supports it or not
<yaskina> true i was just saying others support it, so unbuntu should be able too also
<yaskina> making video
<yaskina> is there any buttons to push to see the code
<yaskina> instead of the logo
<flocculant> see the code?
<flocculant> what do you mean?
<yaskina> like verbose
<yaskina> the scripts running
<yaskina> sorry i talk mac pc and some linux
<flocculant> when? 
<flocculant> you've really got to give people detail - and stop using the enter key as punctuation - people are capable of reading sentences ...
<flocculant> if you mean during boot - try esc
<yaskina> sorry about that, Im an english failure because my mom put me in all french for 3 years, i rejected it and my english grammar sucks
<yaskina> trying to take a photo of the screen
<yaskina> goto photo of where it hangs
<yaskina> Gnome Display Manager, Dispatcher service
<yaskina> when the verbose mode shows everything is marked with the green [ ok]
<yaskina> loading windows to upload to flicker
<yaskina> uploading boot video and verbose screen hang
<yaskina> going to take about 40 mins my upload is like super slow, but im getting 30 down 5 up next month sorry about the wait
<yaskina> anyone from support still here
<yaskina> i have a acer netbook aspire one d270 1.6 quad core 4 gigs of ram 256 ssd FYI
<tsimonq2> ;win 10
<tsimonq2> Whoops
<yaskina> intel Atom chipset and intel 3600 graphics
<nacc> yaskina: you understood we are all volunteers in this channel?
<yaskina> no
<nacc> yaskina: ok, well now you do :)
<yaskina> ok kewl
<nacc> yaskina: did you think you were getting paid support?
<yaskina> https://flic.kr/p/22ndgLC
<yaskina> thats where it hangs
<nacc> yaskina: is it a VM? or is that the actual machine's cursor?
<yaskina> its not a virtual machine
<yaskina> i have a bot load video too
<nacc> yaskina: so i had a similar symptom (cursor showed up but nothing else); do your cpu fans kick in?
<yaskina> can hear my fans
<yaskina> can't hear my fans
<tsimonq2> Which one is it? :)
<yaskina> well i did my best to give you guys what you need on where it hangs, want to see my cryptice etched guitar or hand made fishing lures well im on flickr
<yaskina> https://flic.kr/p/fhgtyk Warning off topic custom guitar i made
<nacc> yaskina: do you understand what ontopic is or is not?
<nacc> yaskina: please stop posting totally offtopic things
<yaskina> i just spent an hour trying to help you
<nacc> yaskina: help?
<nacc> yaskina: I don't personally need your help?
<yaskina> you guys all siad you needed more info on the hang so i reinstalled 18.04 and took photo, i just thought i would share with  a warning thought you might like to see my art work seeing how im going to try to redo the loading screen with something out of this world
<nacc> yaskina: no, we don't carea bout that.
<nacc> yaskina: please pay attention. This is a support channel, for support discussion only.
<yaskina> ok
<yaskina> so what do you think the prob is
<yaskina> it says everything ok
<yaskina> but hangs
<nacc> yaskina: when did you make your bionic USB?
<yaskina> try it works fine
<yaskina> just now
<yaskina> today
<nacc> yaskina: hrm, I don't know what the issue is
<yaskina> ok
<yaskina> i tried
<yaskina> your the only one here
<yaskina> maybe its hanging on the next thing that is to load, but never gets to print to screen
<yaskina> like i siad before works fine it you just try 18.04
<yaskina> maybe its my Atom processor
<soc> hi
<soc> I can't log into my graphical system anymore since a few days
<soc> anyone knows whether this issue is known already?
<Faux> There were issues with the nvidia driver a week ago, but they've been mostly fixed now.
<Faux> (At least as far as "getting to desktop" is concerned.)
<soc> here is the .xsession-errors log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v2n5vNzCKk/
<soc> lot's of errors, but I can't sort out what's the root cause
<soc> Faux: I'm using the nouveau ones
<akik> soc: please describe your setup as it's custom
<Faux> Oh dear.
<soc> .pam_environment: ICEAUTHORITY DEFAULT=${XDG_RUNTIME_DIR}/ICEauthority
<soc> I also had a line for XAUTHORITY in there, but I removed it and it didn't change anything
<soc> any suggestions what I could try to figure out the cause of this issue?
<yaskina> whats the terminal commands to change your swap setting in 18.01
<yaskina> *18.04
<soc> could this be an issue with xfce4-settings?
<soc> or gtk?
<soc> If I use GDM, I get to the login screen
<soc> with LightDM I don't even get that
<soc> so things are failing at a different step
<soc> I think what's interesting is this line: dbus-update-activation-environment: setting XAUTHORITY=/var/run/lightdm/soc/xauthority 
<soc> something changed here
<soc> weird, it works now, changed login app from gdm3 to lightdm and now it works
<soc> but a few files random files are owned by root, looks a lot like after something has logged as root, but with my $HOME
<soc> as there where some questions on whether the read-only $HOME was the culprit in this case, here is the guide I wrote a while ago on making $HOME read-only: https://soc.github.io/articles/linux/self-defense-against-dotfiles.html
<soc> in general, it would be great if more people made their $HOME read-only, so that the remaining applications that violate platform standards are more motivated to fix their code
<akik> soc: you are talking against ubuntu's "standard"
<soc> what standard?
<akik> soc: ubuntu doesn't chmod 200 $HOME
<soc> sure. would certainly be nice if it did. then it would probably take a week until application authors fixed their code, and no one would ever have to worry about this again
<akik> soc: this thing is a problem for you, not for the majority of users
<soc> currently it's just fixing applications one-by-one and hoping things get fixed faster than new apps ignoring the standard appear
<soc> akik: I think many people would like to be able to easily backup their configuration, or blow away the cache
<akik> soc: there are configuration management tools for that
<soc> which ones?
<soc> I'd rather just do cp .config X and be done
<akik> for example ansible
<soc> I'm not interested in writing more config files to configure the configuration management of my config files :-)
<soc> there is a config directory that works perfectly fine, people just need to use it.
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-13
<veebox> i pasted a big file to my desktop, but theres not a progress bar to be found
<chemnic> Hi. I noticed the option for encrypting home is not present in latest installer. Is this a bug, or intentional?
<TJ-> chemnic: I've not seen mention of it but ecryptfs isn't being actively maintained any more and ext4 and other file-system are gaining support for native encryption so I suspect it's been dropped
<chemnic> I suspect encrypting the whole system with LVM is encouraged then?
<TJ-> well we've had FDE and per-user for a while, they're 2 different use cases
<TJ-> FDE protects in a power-off state, per-user protects whilst logged out
<enyc> Silly (actually not so)  question:  Did anybody consider  btrfs or otherwise  as default ubuntu fs, instead of ext4?  =).
<Onigiri> enyc: Does btrfs still shred data in raid5 & 6 modes?
<enyc> Onigiri: i don't know =)
<enyc> Onigiri: there is a whole-mess brough-up with ubuntu-devs about ext4 setitngs and e2fsprogs compatibility, but thas another matter.
<TJ-> enyc: one of the scenrios I thought about later re ext4 is when using iscsi, if the iscsi host is 16.04, exports a blkdev to an 18.04 host, which formats it ext4, then later the iscsi host needs to fsck that F/S ... or the opposite, 18.04 iscsi host, formats and exports an ext4 formatted F/S, to a 16.04 host 
<AlexPortable> Is there a list of changes from 16.04 ?
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes - not complete, yet, of course.
<Azure_Chaos> How stable is the new beta compared to debian testing im trying to switch if its decent.
<AlexPortable> I've used gnome-session-fallback in the past on 16.04, how would this work out on 18.04 ?
<forester> I have read that synaptic will work again in 18.04. Is it so?
<forester> Hi
<ecormier> forester: it works...
<forester> Thank you
<ecormier> forester: no, I mean it works on 17.10
<forester> I have tryed beta 17.10 and it was not.
<ecormier> you have to login using xorg, not wayland
<forester> Will Synaptic be working in UbuntuMate due to snappy?
<ecormier> or there is an xhost command you can run to make it work
<forester> ok
<Odd_Bloke> The default desktop session in 18.04 will be X, not Wayland.
<Odd_Bloke> (But under 17.10 you could still opt in to an X session.)
<forester> When log in.
<ecormier> https://askubuntu.com/questions/963842/synaptic-not-launching-on-ubuntu-17-10
<tomreyn> and then there is the "xhost +SI:localuser:root" workaround, whihc i assume would also work for synaptic.
<forester> Thank you
<ecormier> tomreyn: yep
<AlexPortable> I've set `XSession=gnome-fallback` in lightdmconfig, now moving to GDM, how do I set this?
<AlexPortable> How can i get a taskbar on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<enyc> TJ-: can you add that to relevant bug? 
<enyc> TJ-: i'm going to do a multi-boot test to check the grub2 issues following cjwatson's feedback in ubuntu-devel
<enyc> TJ-: ALSO -- ther ewoulg be peolpe ithotut JUST ubuntu.  My understanding is that upstream  e2fsprogs has  ONLY JUST (within days!!)  enabled 64bit,metadata_csum  'for everybody' by default.  tytso wearing "debian hat" had turned it on for  (usulally more technically skilled)  debian users, in order to get more testing...  it wonut' have been on many places for a while etc.
<TJ-> enyc: Yeah, I read Ted's comments. I'll see if I can get some time tomorrow to set up a iscsi test harness
<estan> hi folks. i might be going insane. i'm helping test out a package from bionic-proposed. i noticed that some files listed in the installed file list (dpkg -L libblosc-dev) wasn't present after installation.
<enyc> TJ-: i think it improtant you make some points clearly yourself,  explain etc.
<estan> so i started investigating: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FMDjsJmypY/
<TJ-> estan: where's the source for this package?
<enyc> TJ-: i have files to setup a VM:  I'm going to   14.04-server (with minimal updates,), install 16.04-server also similarly, then 18.04-nightly     i.e. no HWE kernels out of the box
<estan> TJ-: it's synced unmodified from debian unstable, so it's here: https://salsa.debian.org/debian/c-blosc/tree/debian/master
<enyc> TJ-: then going to go update 14.04 and watch it rewrite bootloader ;p
<TJ-> estan: give me a moment then
<enyc> TJ-: see how much  grub-probe and os-prober  etc etc gets on or chokes-to-death
<enyc> TJ-: INTERESTINGLY  it may be detecting/multi-booting those other os  with grub's own FS-reading code in userspace, not relying on 14.04 to have kernel support to mount the 18.04 FS
<estan> TJ-: i had a little look at it, there's a libblosc-dev.examples, and the dh_installexamples helper is getting invoked during the package build (build log is here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/360523710/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.c-blosc_1.14.0+ds1-1_BUILDING.txt.gz)
<enyc> TJ-: do you agree with my initial multi-booting test-case ?
<enyc> [efi multi booting is somewhat different, but thats another matter]
<estan> TJ-: dpkg -L libblosc-dev lists those example files, they just haven't been copied to where they're supposed to be during package installation, for some reason.
<estan> (i'm trying this out in an ubuntu:18.04 docker container, if that matters, i hope the docker container doesn't have some strange dpkg that strips out stuff :p)
<TJ-> ha! "fatal: could not create work tree dir 'master': No space left on device" ... I love lvextend :)
<estan> i think i'm going to go ahead and blame these missing examples files on cosmic rays.
<TJ-> estan: you're doing this in docker? is it redirecting /usr/share/doc/ to /dev/null ?
<estan> TJ-: ah no, i started suspecting that and tried touching a file there. worked fine :/
<estan> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5MMRm2SkGT/
<TJ-> estan: use "dpkg --debug=100 ..."
<estan> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FKgnVJS87f/ , hmm, so "D000100: tarobject nonexistent".
<estan> but it's strange, because if i open up the .deb (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+upload/17731721/+files/libblosc-dev_1.14.0+ds1-1_amd64.deb), and have a look at data.tar.xz, the examples are there just fine.
<estan> here's an excerpt from an strace of the dpkg process when (i think) it's trying to install one of the example files: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DhmpCR4njf/
<TJ-> estan: did you build the package yourself or fetch it from the debian server?
<estan> TJ-: i fetched it.
<estan> from bionic-proposed using `apt-get download libblosc-dev`.
<TJ-> estan: I can't reproduce your issue from the package itself, but I don't use docker. Does /any/ package manage to install anything under /usr/share/doc/ in that container?
<estan> i'm really starting to suspect something funny with docker/overlayfs.. here's one bug that seems at least vaguely similar to this: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=836211 (note how it was re-opened).
<ubottu> Debian bug 836211 in linux "dpkg: Cannot upgrade some packages on overlayfs: Invalid cross-device link" [Normal,Open]
<TJ-> estan: have you checkd dmesg for any file-system error reports?
<estan> hm, actually. i had a look at the strace package (which i installed actively myself inside the container), and it's docs are broken as well.
<estan> e.g. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Tj23RQRs7K/
<estan> so something with docker/overlayfs breaks it.
<estan> the dmesg isn't showing anything unusual.
<TJ-> Like I said earlier, maybe the internal dpkg is redirecting to /dev/null to save space since docs aren't expected to be useful in a container
<estan> aha, i thought you meant redirection at another level (like the fs), not a patched dpkg.
<estan> but now i think you may be right. i'll look at how the official ubuntu docker image is created.
<estan> aha, bingo: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9m9HbW3cQp/
<estan> thanks TJ-.
<estan> very sneaky. and i still haven't found out where that file is written. oh well.
<TJ-> estan: haha, I looked at the dpkg.conf but didn't think they'd slip a run-parts file in there
<TJ-> estan: based on your pastebin the file isn't extracted from the tar at all
<AlexPortable> How do I choose session to use on GDM?
<estan> TJ-: yea. i didn't even know had such sneaky functionality built-in, and without even printing a big fat "hey i'm skipping this" during package installation.
<TJ-> estan: :)
<estan> (also underestimated the hoops the extent to which the docker image creating folks try to slim down people's images out of the box)
<estan> s/the hoops//
<TJ-> yes, it's a good obsession after all the bloat there is in other realms
<TJ-> looking at you, Electron!
<estan> *shudder*
 * enyc grumbelsa nd mutters atd tries to get bionic boot image to work in virtualbox ;p
 * TJ- pets Qemu :)
<enyc> worknig with more ram ;p
<enyc> i didn't find a "server" image
<TJ-> enyc: you mean an ubuntu-server /installed/ image?
<enyc> no 
<enyc> just dvd-image
<enyc> iso-file
<enyc> 'for "server"
<TJ-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<enyc> oh ;p
<enyc> never mind, ive got bionic-desktop installing on end of disk after the other 2 servers
<enyc> 'which is good enough
<enyc> fine to test this multi-boot-problem
<enyc> i'll see if 14.04 chokes and breaks grub in updating itself
<TJ-> the cloud-image server has preinstalled bootables which are great for overlaying on a bootable disk layout https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/bionic/current/
<archetech-U> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4400 @ 3.30GHz (992MHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.6 GiB Total (6.6 GiB Free) Swap: 1000.0 MiB Total (1000.0 MiB Free) • Storage: 13.1 GB / 168.3 GB (155.2 GB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] @ Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers • Uptime: 5m 28s
<archetech-U> oops
<enyc> TJ-: i see
<enyc> TJ-: neveretnhess now updating my 14.04 (going to put in a new kernel...)
<AlexPortable> How do I achieve this on ubuntu? https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/firefox-57-on-ubuntu.jpg
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-14
<OlofL> If I install beta 1804.  will I get 1804 LTS when it is released or will I continue to use use beta software?
<Faux> OlofL: You can switch between beta and LTS at any time; I don't know what the installer does today, but it's just a config option.
<lotuspsychje> !final | OlofL 
<ubottu> OlofL: If you install a development version of Ubuntu bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<OlofL> Faux: so if I change to LTS on launch date, there will be no installed beta software and everything if there are beta software installed it will revert to whatever is in lts _
<OlofL> ?
<Faux> In theory, yes! In practice, some stuff is fixed on installation and there's nothing you can do about that. In the same wy that if you install the 1604LTS today, then upgrade to 1804LTS on release, you wouldn't have the same system as if you just installeed 1804.
<ducasse> OlofL: you don't change anything, you just update packages. update on launch day, and you will be on the final release
<OlofL> How do I know if I am on lts beta or some kind of bleeding edge supertest build?
<SwedeMike> OlofL: if you installed the beta, then you just keep doing dist-upgrade and you'll end up with the relase version. 
<SwedeMike> OlofL: ubuntu is not a "build", it's a lot of different packages combined into something, and each of these packages can be updated at any given time. Recommendation is to stay updated.
<Exterminador> hello guys. anyone knows how to solve this?  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/YpZHVPTc/
<forester> Hi. Does beta-ubuntu Kylin have UKUI? if not then what it have?
<forester> And what is better to do? Download beta1 or daily build?
<forester> I meant daily-live or beta1.
<forester> I am going to download for testing (using). What is better to download?
<forester> bet1 or daily-live?
<forester> beta1*
<tomreyn> if you don't mind broken functionality (may be fully broken), get the latest
<tomreyn> if you want something recent, but hwere much already works, get the beta
<tomreyn> http://www.ubuntukylin.com/Community/show.php?lang=cn&id=313
<forester> tomreyn: Thank you. I suppose so.
<tomreyn> about ukui, i suggest you check on their forums https://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/portal.php
<tomreyn> https://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=179907  says 'UKUI'
<enyc> TJ-: meow
<enyc> TJ-: can you post on bug  1601997  about your server use-case example?
<ubottu> bug 1601997 in e2fsprogs (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.10+ installer uses ext4 feature 'metadata_csum' which is incompatible with older (LTS) e2fsprogs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1601997
<enyc> TJ-: and add to the mailing-list-thread thats' been started?
<TJ-> enyc: once I've done the tests
<enyc> ok juts it needs to go through quickly soon to get discussed in time
<enyc> TJ-: i tested and found grub2 NOT a problem even back to 14.04
<enyc> i.e. bios-based multibooting not a problem
<TJ-> right, the GRUB ext code is mostly ext2/3/4 compatible and ignores extended features
<enyc> yes, though some anecdotes suggested possible issues, so i tested explicitly
<enyc> cjwatson looked in grub git tree etc and thought there SHOULDN'T be, and i confirmed in practice, as far as I could tell
<TJ-> well Colin is rather familiar with the codebase as a former and occassional GRUB developer :)
<enyc> nodsnods
<enyc> you are doing test on datnacentre cases, ISCSI host case aiui
<TJ-> yes
<enyc> just putting some mentions into bug anyway as some pontis
<enyc> TJ-: posted on above bug nonetheless
<demuxer>  What's your main innovation for the Bionic release?
<nacc> demuxer: this is the support channel
<nacc> demuxer: do you have a support topic?
<FurretUber> Hi, my QEMU virtual machines using -vga qxl are crashing: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FMKPtbyhZm/
<FurretUber> Initially I would run that command as root, but I've added my user to disk and kvm groups, so it is running as my user
<FurretUber> It was supposed the problem was because, when running them as root, the DISPLAY variable was not available. However, this crash happened as a normal user
<FurretUber> I can't report the bug (I'm trying with: ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr_bin_qemu-system-x86_64.1000.crash) as it says the core dump is invalid
<pgoetz> I've installed 18.04 on a couple of systems with Nvidia video cards + nvidia-390 drivers.  On both systems different applications spit out the following error message: libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast 
<pgoetz> Googling hasn't offered a clue as to why this is happening.  
<Faux> Are you up to date? There were some issues that have been resolved by updating libegl (about a week ago).
<pgoetz> Hi - yes, I'm up to date.  I just checked 5 minutes ago.
<Faux> Oh no! :)
<pgoetz> Also, I don't think the Nvidia drivers use the Mesa GL libraries?  I think they have their own.
<archetech-U> yup
<pgoetz> Maybe the Nvidia drivers just aren't ready for 18.04, although I can't imagine why not.  On the newer GTX cards nouveau seems to be horribly unstable, which is why I went to the proprietary drivers.
<Faux> The 390 drivers are pretty screwed performance wise for me, but nobody seems to care. :)
<pgoetz> @Faux have you tried downgrading to an earlier release?
<Faux> Of the drivers? They're not available in 18.04. Of Ubuntu? Nah, it'll get fixed or I'll be reinstalling.
<pgoetz> Also, has anyone else noticed a power regression introduced with an update a few days ago?  One machine was happily working until an update on Monday (03/12).  Now the machine seems to be spontaneously suspending after some amount of time  even though suspend is turned off.
<pgoetz> OK, failed to take note that only the 390 drivers were available for 18.04 -- thanks for saving me some time.
<pgoetz> On what card is the 390 performance bad?
<pgoetz> I haven't noticed anything on GTX 1070 or GTX 1050 Ti
<Faux> I'm on a 1050Ti. It doesn't appear to be universal, which doesn't help with people caring about it.
<pgoetz> What are the details of your performance issues?  I'm wondering if my 1050Ti machine is having similar problems, but the user doesn't notice because he uses graphics fairly minimally.
<pgoetz> Also, assuming you've upgraded to 390.42
<pgoetz> There were issues with 290.25
<pgoetz> 390.35
<pgoetz> I can't type:  390.25
<Faux> The easiest way to reproduce it is to play with satellite/birdseye in binary Google Chrome.
<Faux> In Google Maps.
<Faux> There's a bug but my network is crapping out too much to find it. >.<
<Faux> (Because I'm in a tunnel, not because I'm running 18.04; different machine.)
<Faux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1755182
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1755182 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "Horrendous latency in Chrome" [Undecided,New]
<pgoetz> @Faux I would take this upstream to nvidia.  I can't fathom how it would have anything to do with 18.04/4.15 kernel/gnome
<Faux> There's already a useless forum thread. I want Ubuntu not to release with 390.
<Faux> (I know that wont' happen.)
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-15
<Lope> the onboard keyboard is really bad. Firstly uppercase letters don't work at all. Secondly, Pipe | produces a forward slash. Third, there's no up arrow. Fourth, it's a really poor use of space. The keyboard only uses a narrow area in the middle of my screen. Maybe 65% of the width of my screen is used, making it really tedious, forcing me to switch character sets (letters / numbers / symbols) constantly. It's a nice idea but it's REALLY broken.
<Lope> To the point of having very limited practical usefulness.
<lotuspsychje> Lope: !bug to the rescue
<Lope> And then when I wanted to adjust the settings of onboard, the app to do so is not installed by default. I couldn't install it without an internet connection. And then I couldn't connect to a wifi network, because I couldn't type an uppercase letter.
<Lope> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Lope> What's the name for ubuntu 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> !bionic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Lope> The wifi password input box doesn't offer a show password checkbox
<Lope> What package is responsible for that (want to report bug)
<lotuspsychje> Lope: normally we bug against network-manager for connection problems
<toorchin> hi guys, just one quick question: when will gnome 3.28 be available in the 18.04 daily iso? would like to install so i don't have to upgrade. thanks
<lotuspsychje_> toorchin: gnome 3.26
<lotuspsychje_> toorchin: as they want to keep desktop icons
<toorchin> won't they keep only nautilus from 3.26 lotuspsychje_:
<lotuspsychje> toorchin: yeah right
<Lope> Ubuntu 18.04 dev version comes with an onscreen keyboard that automatically activates when I click on stuff. It's a compact keyboard that hardly has any keys and uppercase doesn't work (I've filed bugs). I assumed that it is called onboard, however I tried to configure it using onboard-settings where I changed the layout from "compact" to "Full". However the automatic keyboard that gets launched didn't update after changing onboard-settings. 
<Lope> But instead if I run onboard manually, I get the full keyboard which works properly (including uppercase chars etc). But then whenever I click on a window that has a text input, the crappy compact keyboard pops up ontop of the onboard keyboard. Any ideas?
 * enyc wonders where TJ- hiding!
<mattaustin> Hi all. I just decided to do a fresh install using the daily live image (have previously upgraded for a few releases, so haven't done a fresh install in a while). The expected option in the installer when setting my username to 'encrypt home folder' is missing. Does anyone know if this been deliberately removed, or should I file a bug report? A quick google didn't turn up anything useful.
<nullptr__> Hello, I am wondering the general stability level of the current bionic beta, and also, whether upgrade from beta to eventual release is supported?
<TJ-> nullptr__: the release is just the final collection of packages at one instant in time. Once installed the regular package upgrade process keeps the system current
<nullptr__> Suppose I install a beta, and later dist-upgrade to release.  Suppose I experience some bug that is only exhibited for people who *previously* had the beta installed.  Do you know if canonical still considers that a bug?  (As opposed to saying "you installed the beta; you take responsibility for anything that breaks now or in the future")
<TJ-> nullptr__: if the current state of the system invokes a bug it's a bug
<TJ-> generally you don't dist-upgrade to release from a beta... the beta just keeps up-to-date by installing the latest packages as they're released... about 5 days before the ISO release you'll have identical package versions to the ISO is being created with
<Boyette> hi
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-16
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.12.13 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<Lope> what version of libc6 will ubuntu 18.04 use?
<Faux> Probably the 2.27 it's at today.
<Faux> !info libc6 bionic
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.27-0ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 2490 kB, installed size 10542 kB
<Les_Linux> Hello, running a script which returns: dpkg-query: package 'linux-source' is not installed and not information is available. Kernel: 4.15.0.12-generic, OSv: 18.04. Any suggestion appreciated.
<Faux> You could.. install linux-source?
<Les_Linux> can't find it
<Les_Linux> apt get linux-source failing
<Faux> That's not the right syntax for apt or apt-get.
<Les_Linux> aware..
<Faux> !info linux-source bionic
<ubottu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.12.13 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<Faux> It's definitely there!
<Les_Linux> damn..
<Faux> Pastebin "apt-cache policy linux-source"?
<Les_Linux> I am getting 'unable to locate pakcage linux-source'
<Les_Linux> i just imaged this machine last night and ran all the updates
<Faux> Pastebin "apt update"?
<Faux> (As root.)
<Les_Linux> let me grab that Faux
<Les_Linux> that is going thru the motion fine and is complaining about the package I added manual
<Les_Linux> if you are saying it's working for you.. that is good enough for me..
<Les_Linux> I will blow it away..
<Les_Linux> and check again
<cran> Hi. Got a Dell XPS13 9365 with i7-7Y75 CPU. With Ubuntu 17.10 I had VA-API working with decoding support for H.264 and VP9, as vainfo showed. I could also play VP9 videos with mpv, hw accelerated. NOW, after upgrading to bionic beta, we have libva 2.1.0. And now vainfo does not report vp9 anymore as supported/detected codec. H.264 still works. That looks like a regression in either the i965 driver or 
<cran> libva. Can somebody tell me who I should report this to?
<ahasenack> hi, I'm getting daily Xorg crashes in bionic, just wondering if this was in someone's radar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1753735
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1753735 not found
<ahasenack> ubottu: uh?
<ubottu> ahasenack: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ahasenack> oh, it's private
<ahasenack> anyway, it's an assert failure
<ahasenack> Xorg assert failure: Xorg: ../src/evdev-mt-touchpad-tap.c:1028: tp_tap_handle_state: Assertion `tp->tap.nfingers_down >= 1' failed
<mcm_> does anybody have issues logging in with gdm? after entering username & password i land at the login screen again.
<mcm_> with the journalctl, i get:
<mcm_> gnome-session-binary[]: unrecoverable failure in required component org.gnome.settingsdaemon.power.desktop"
<mcm_> installed Bionic couple days ago and since then upgrading with apt-get upgrade.
<mcm_> it seems to be the same problem as here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2385745
<mcm_> any ideas how to fix it?
<tomreyn> what makes you think it's the same issue as on this forum post?
<Faux> Oh no, new nvidia driver. Wonder if it works this time.
<willem> hi all. I'm testing Xubuntu 18.04. Just installed skype from "software" (the xubuntu app to install things). Skype is a snap package. It installed. But it won't start.
<willem> The error in the log says: libGL error: unable to load driver: i965_dri.so
<willem> LibGL error: driver pointer missing
<willem> Any advice on what could cause this, and what I can do about it?
<willem> Where should I report this?
<nacc> willem: the snap author (see the contact url in `snap info skype`)
<nacc> willem: it's a classic snap (which i find a bit surprising) so it might not be particularly welltested on bionic
<flocculant> nacc: thanks - wasn't sure what to suggest for snaps 
<nacc> flocculant: the above is my understanding in general; there are some canonical-owned snaps that i think have an email address to a ML in them, but i'm not 100% on that
<willem> nacc, I'm new to this so please clarify a bit more: where is the contact url?
<nacc> in general the contact: is what people use should
<nacc> willem: run `snap info skype`
<nacc> willem: in the output is aline like 'contact: ...'
<nacc> willem: effectively, snaps are owned by the upstream
<willem> found this: contact:   https://www.skype.com/
<flocculant> oh that's awesome then ...
<willem> quite generic 
<nacc> https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/skype/forum/skype_linux  is probably where you should end up
<nacc> but i'm not 100%
<nacc> i suppose given that url may change they used the generic one
<nacc> willem: there's also: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/skype/forum/skype_linux-skype_startms-skype_installms/skype-is-now-available-as-snap/732fb227-3e0a-46b3-8cbc-55dd2fae09ab
<flocculant> willem: you might find that the deb version works better - though as I said earlier I don't use it
<nacc> it seems like, at least, some folks are responsive from M$ on that page
<nacc> which is a really nice sign
<flocculant> nacc: :)
<nacc> given the deb was, afaict, totally unsupported by anyone :)
<flocculant> oh right :D
<flocculant> willem: if you do ask on that ms page - I'd be inclined to not mention xubuntu yet - but I would mention you're trying to get it working in bionic - might not be supported yet - but in a few weeks it's an LTS
<flocculant> yet another password :p
<nacc> flocculant: :)
<willem> flocculant, does it never end? ;-)
<flocculant> yep - eventually :p
<willem> flocculant, nacc I reported the issue over at microsoft. (Believe it or not: I had a password there already :-))
<willem> I'd be happy to install the deb-version BTW. But the snap package is the version that "Software" came up with. That's why I installed that version.
<flocculant> stay with that for now 
<phoenix_firebrd> Is there a possibility intel va driver version 2.1.0 make it to kubuntu 18.04 final release?
<phoenix_firebrd> vp9 profiles are missing in v2
<phoenix_firebrd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1756380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756380 in libva (Ubuntu) "vaapi VP9 hardware decoding not working anymore in bionic" [Undecided,New]
<phoenix_firebrd> Any one ubuntu intel graphics hardware and testing ubuntu 18.04 please check the following bug report and confirm it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1756380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756380 in libva (Ubuntu) "vaapi VP9 hardware decoding not working anymore in bionic" [Undecided,New]
<phoenix_firebrd> ‎ Any one using intel graphics hardware and testing ubuntu 18.04 please check the following bug report and confirm it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1756380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756380 in libva (Ubuntu) "vaapi VP9 hardware decoding not working anymore in bionic" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> phoenix_firebrd: any reason you just posted that twice?
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: gramatical mistake
<phoenix_firebrd> nacc: you found both same :'D
<genii> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Bionic Beaver (18.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<tsimonq2> genii: Bah, why isn't that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule ?
<genii> No idea
<genii> But that page does link there
<tsimonq2> Huh.
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-17
<Auctus> is the telemetry stuff turned on in the beta? where do i find that setting to turn it off
<Auctus> i didnt see anything during the install process.
<tsimonq2> Auctus: If it's not in the install process, it's not there.
<tsimonq2> I don't think they've implemented it quite yet.
<Auctus> how do i make alt-tabbing normal; i only have firefox open, but it wont switch between windows, i gotta bring up some annoying sub-menu
<Auctus> theres like a delay before that sub-menu opens up
<Auctus> is there also no longer a way to change the # of workspaces in the settings? do i have to install some tweak tool or something to do that?
<Auctus> apparently i should be pressing "super" and then using arrow keys to navigate between open windows
<Auctus> thats still slower?
<Bashing-om> Auctus: I use the keyboard short cut .. wayland --- and it it much faster to switch work spaces .
<Auctus> so apparently when you fill up your last workspace, a new workspace is created below it, neat
<Bashing-om> Auctus: My ecperience is that once the 1st work space is active, the 2nd becomes available . ( wayland )
<enyc> Hrrm. how long does it take or a package agreed, in the package builder "PROPOSED" etc to then appear in bionic archive and packages.ubuntu.com ??
<enyc> e2fsprogs supposedly updated "fix released" for bionic
<enyc> build system built it for bionic PROPOSED, no prbolmes days ago
<enyc> what happens to push it through?
<enyc> auto-testing-'magic' ??
<acheronuk> enyc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration
<acheronuk> publishing history shows it got through a short while ago: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/1.44.0-1/+publishinghistory
<acheronuk> then it's up to mirrors
<enyc> acheronuk: how/when does  packages.ubuntu.com  update?
<acheronuk> presumably a cron job somewhere. if so, I don't know the timing/frequency
<enyc> hrrm, and i wonder if it reads some master database, or just 'looks at' packages rom mirrors/main-archive/etc
 * acheronuk shrugs
<enyc> acheronuk: thankyou =)
<lotuspsychje> !proposed
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Xard> i have ubuntu 16.04 installation and i installed the 18.04 beta on same drive and it seems the efi bootloaders are writing now over each other so i can use either 16.04 or 18.04 but can't have them side by side and choosable from bios
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: morning :)
<lotuspsychje> hey flocculant 
<enyc> Xard: i wondered if that sort of thing would tend to happen...  I'm not yet EFI general user so don't know correct solution.
<enyc> Xard: i'm guessing something can be changed in the older-ubuntu to change boot entry names
<enyc> Xard: separate-disks, or "virtualization" tend to be easier fwiw
<enyc> Hrrrrm...    Wondering....
<enyc> is  'btrfs-progs' (now in main)  going to be default in most installs now [i'd reccomend it was available/supported...]
<enyc> [for that matter, can you install with root on btrfs]
<enyc> ALSO -- does the default desktop install, handle gracefull, discovering an 'exfat' filesystem? -- Will it do something sensible to help user get  'exfat-utils'  'exfat-fuse'  installed???
<Xard> enyc: i can boot to older kernels from the efi menu and then recapture the efi boot from the booted system with "grub-install /dev/sdX" where x is the drive letter
<Xard> fedora seems to do this with each release as separate efi entry so they don't have this issue while ubuntu is just "ubuntu"
<enyc> Xard: yes quite, have you looked for ubunut-bugs? discussed with devs?
<enyc> Xard: if you've got a really well worded example bug iwth good non-intrusive low-regression-risk solution in there, i can try to rais it with devs in a hurry for bionic
<enyc> Xard: have got another issue ssorted myself...
<Xard> it just feels weird and overlooked problem espicially considering that testing beta releases on real hardware is quite important
<enyc> Xard: quite,  Look in launchpad.net  bug search
<Xard> and it feels more like "feature" than bug
<enyc> Xard: but still annoying and unnecessary
<enyc> Xard: please, check,   write a good bug along with sogugsed solution  if there isn't one,  give example of HOW i works in fedora/whatever
<enyc> i'm doing some checks/regression/etc on a different, e2fprogs mess ;p
<Xard> well, what this efi boot loader is even called since using proper term would probably help
<enyc> Xard: 'grub-efi' probably
<enyc> Xard: "COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep grub"  (or grep efi)  might give you a clue
<Xard> probably "grub-efi-amd64"...?
<enyc> seems very likely
<Xard> okay, thanks
<enyc> Xard: launchpad bug search will let you see all bugs in that package
<Xard> i'm not really that familiar with efi as i've used always the legacy mbr option on previous hardware
<Xard> one quite peculiar thing was that the 18.04 beta installer didn't even warn me about not mounting /boot/efi during the installation so i had to manually install grub-efi-amd64 and drive the "grub-install" from 18.04 beta
<Xard> and setup /boot/efi to fstab of course
<enyc> Xard: check for a bug on that too
<enyc> Xard: when you have bug report numbers (even if you create them yourself)  i may help look at them and point devs
<Xard> if recall right 16.04 installer didn't let you continue and warned of the missing efi partition
<enyc> check your facts, report bug
<Xard> okay, thanks for the information and i'll look into it bit later as i have some running matters to deal with now...
 * enyc tests an install with btrfs-root ;p
<pajje> Hi, Checking out 18.04 beta and realized that I cant find how to enable DTS/AC3 passthrough in pavcontrol anymore. Has this feature been moved or am I missing something?
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-18
<bunnyman13> hello all 
<Auctus> when i first reboot, my touchpad is fine, but after some time, maybe 20 mins, if i use one finger on the touchpad, the cursor jiggles around
<onelabs> hi there 
<onelabs> is there a way to add right click menu to gnome , to point to folder downloads , like unity used to have ?
<onelabs> ok found a solution , thanks for your time ..
<onelabs> made an xdg-open /pathtofolder on desktop..
<onelabs> bye bye
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic IchGucksLive current kernel on daily
<ubottu> 'IchGucksLive' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports
<lotuspsychje>  !info linux-image-generic | IchGucksLive current kernel on daily
<ubottu> IchGucksLive current kernel on daily: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.12.13 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<veebox> omg how do i 'select all' when im viewing in 'list'
<Auctus> anybody use Visual Studio Code on 18.04?
<Auctus> ill provide a screenshot of some graphical weirdness in a moment
<Auctus> https://i.imgur.com/D5NsWjZ.png
<Auctus> doesnt happen in other versions of ubuntu that i have tried
<Auctus> the blue crap around the text
<Auctus> also apparently some red. Graphical artifacts
<Auctus> if it helps at all, im using a i5-4310u / intel HD4400 on a dell e7440 laptop
<Auctus> one more: https://i.imgur.com/4k8MAlw.png
<Auctus> and the artifacts scale when i zoom, if that's relevant.
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-11
<lotuspsychje> !info udisks2
<ubottu> udisks2 (source: udisks2): D-Bus service to access and manipulate storage devices. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.2-1 (disco), package size 253 kB, installed size 1188 kB
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-12
<guiverc> i started a `sudo apt dist-upgrade` 4 hours ago, it's stuck at '/bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-5.0.0-7-generic.postinst triggered linux-update-5.0.0-7-generic'; should I try & work out why?  (I'd probably need help here)  or can I just kill
<ChmEarl> default in Disco is kernel 5.0?
<Bashing-om> ChmEarl: 5.0 is now :)
<guiverc> ^ forget my last; local issue I hadn't noticed... my bad, so apologies
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I have yet to update .. iffen ya wabt to wait I can and see what my results are .
<guiverc> I had a NFS issue I'd not noticed; it caused dist-upgrade to pause until I fixed the down-switch  (I was just super slow to notice the down switch)
<guiverc> but thanks Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) more layers == more complications.
<Bashing-om> Curiosity has the better of me ,, gonna see what the 5.0 kernel looks like .. back in some bit :)
<tomreyn> ^ famous last words
<teward> five minutes later... "MY SYSTEM IS ON FIRE!" *laughs*
<tomreyn> :)
<guiverc> :)
<Bashing-om> sysop@x1904:~$ uname -r >> 5.0.0-7-generic :) .. So far real good.
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :)
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om 
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Morn's sir, big plans for yor day ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: packages receiving, cooking, chilling
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Busy hands to keep that devik away ( and the wolf from howling at the door ) :P
<Bashing-om> devil*
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: upgraded disco : sysop@x1904:~$ uname -r >> 5.0.0-7-generic :)
<lotuspsychje> neat
<lotuspsychje> 1 month to go
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Shake them bugs out :D
<lotuspsychje> im hooked to LTS to much :p
<lotuspsychje> need the new 20.04 codename
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Not heard 20.04 whispered yet.
<Bashing-om> Flaming Flamingo :P
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: E E
<lotuspsychje> evaporating eland
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: D;1904 E:1910 F:2004 :)
<lotuspsychje> oh deer
<lotuspsychje> im too fast
<lotuspsychje> i want it too much?
<Bashing-om> Logan: Could be wanting ,,, Fearless Ferret .
<lotuspsychje> lol
<bittin> Got Kernel 5.0 today :)
<OerHeks> jups https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/linux-image-generic
<hggdh> a word of caution: upstream released, already a patchset for 5.0.0 (now 5.0.1). Given this patchset was released very quickly, I would expect there are a few serious issues on 5.0.0
<hggdh> of course, I have not yet looked at the fixlist, so...
<hggdh> just for completeness, /proc/version_signature states Ubuntu's kernel is based on upstream 5.0.0
<hggdh> Ubuntu 5.0.0-7.8-generic 5.0.0
<letterrip> hi all trying to get libsnmp30 up to date - https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/bx2Vq9JNGD/
<letterrip> then with dpkg i check the depended file - https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/5yYGQFVWqs/
<letterrip> so it seems like i meet the requirements?
<letterrip> any ideas?
<lordcirth> letterrip, have you done an 'apt update && apt upgrade' recently?
<lordcirth> Partial upgrades can cause that sort of thing sometimes
<letterrip> yes but will do again to be sure
<letterrip> The following packages have been kept back:
<letterrip>   libsnmp30 lm-sensors
<letterrip> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<lordcirth> try apt full-upgrade
<lordcirth> And 'apt -f install'
<letterrip> neither worked, it perhaps doesn't like the oibaf mesa repository versions for some reason, even though they meet the requirements stated
<lordcirth> So, you are running a third party repo?
<letterrip> lordcirth - http://ppa.launchpad.net/oibaf/graphics-drivers/ubuntu
<letterrip> but as I said the versions match the requirements
<lordcirth> letterrip, third-party repositories aren't supported
<letterrip> will purge it and see if it works
<letterrip> lordcirth, i don't think the package that is of issue is provided by that, only the mesa drivers but will purge to be sure
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-13
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: lubuntu 18.10 still got 32bit right, so no upgrade to dingo anymore?
<guiverc> sorry lotuspsychje (hadn't noticed this question). yep Lubuntu 18.10 still has 32bit (as does Xubuntu), and I believe you should be able to do-release-upgrade to 19.04 (I'd consider 18.04 LTS though)
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: but dingo doesnt have 32bit right?
<guiverc> i've got 19.04 installed on x86 (pentium 4 that won't boot x86_64); x86 was produced till early (xubuntu) & mid-late (lubuntu) dec 2018
<lotuspsychje> ah?
<guiverc> produced - i'm thinking 19.04 daily ISOs
<lotuspsychje> im testing xubuntu 18.04.2 now on an old acer aspire 32bit
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.32.0-1ubuntu1 (disco), package size 676 kB, installed size 3344 kB
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-14
<archetech>  Host: ubu-I3 Kernel: 5.0.0-7-generic x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: Gnome 3.32.0 Distro: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo)
<hggdh> I just found an interesting thing on my Disco install (upgraded from 18.04 -> 18.10 -> Disco): the systemd sshd.service disappeared. I only found about it this morning, when I was checking some FW changes
<hggdh> and yes, openssh-server was installed. I resolved it by apt --reinstall install openssh-server. I have no clue when the service unit was lost
<nacc> hggdh: when it was gone, i guess, did you check if the file was owned by the package (via dpkg -L ) ?
<nacc> (e.g., the machine would fail debsums check, i think)
<hggdh> nacc: no, I did not. I am back-tracking now thru the apt and system logs to see if something comes up
<nacc> yeah, i'm not sure they log enough to tell you that, if it was a bug in the packaging
<nacc> but very strange
<lordcirth> hggdh, sshd.service is a symlink to ssh.service; was ssh.service gone as well?
<hggdh> lordcirth: there is no sshd.service in the package, only (ssh|ssh@).service
<lordcirth> hggdh, perhaps the symlink is created by an install script?
<hggdh> it might. It is there on 18.04 but, even after --reinstall it is not on Disco. OTOH, the service now starts on Disco
<hggdh> I will have to expand the package and look at the ./debian
<erle-> Will Kernel 5.0 be in 19.04?
<OerHeks> erle-, no, but 18.04 + hwe could give 5.x
<OerHeks> err 19.04 dingo already has 5.x
<erle-> thanks
<OerHeks> misstake with 18.10
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-15
<erle-> are there disco ISOs for testing?
<erle-> found them now myself ... :)
<lordcirth> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/ , for anyone else
<OerHeks> should be in the topic, no?
<lordcirth> Yeah, it should be, it still says TBD
<erle-> since Gnome is released now, I will run it soon
<erle-> (I know that there are no warranties etc.)
<erle-> :)
<OerHeks> have fun, with kernel 5
<erle-> I want it because of Thunderbolt changes :)
<lotuspsychje> 9 months fun
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: can we get the link from lordcirth in topic please
<hggdh> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
* hggdh changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Disco Dingo (19.04) | Schedule: https://ubottu.com/y/dd | Daily builds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/ | For 18.10 support, please visit #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> thank you hggdh 
<hggdh> yw
<lordcirth> great
<lotuspsychje> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> no, not yet out. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<lordcirth> Of course that's a thing
<lotuspsychje> 5 weeks to go :p
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: you on dingo right
<pavlushka> lotuspsychje: no, I test them on VMs
<lotuspsychje> oh ok
 * pavlushka is curious now
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: we testing this bug #1820329
<ubottu> bug 1820329 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-support-status wrong support period for packages that were MRE during a release's life" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1820329
<lotuspsychje> pavlushka: was curious what dingo would show on ubuntu-support-status --show-all
 * pavlushka firing up the VM
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: this is the header for my Disco install (main laptop): https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dJzqhR65Yj/
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: we trying to see the packages  libbrotli1 libwoff1 3y
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> libbrotli1 is shown as supported for 9 months (Jan 2020)
<hggdh> same for libwoff1
<lotuspsychje> allright, ill forward to him tnx for test
<pavlushka> one more thing, its getting all the locales where it is specified during install that the locales are en-US
<pavlushka> didn't report it but thinks it as an issue
<pavlushka> even downloading de locales
<pavlushka> es, fr and all other en locales
<pavlushka> it, pt, ru, zh
<pavlushka> yeah, here also all packages are supported for 9 months, no exceptions in ubuntu, ubuntu-mate, xubuntu, lubnuntu
<pavlushka> night night
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-16
<lotuspsychje> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.8-2 (disco), package size 4104 kB, installed size 18430 kB
<erle-> I have to make a suggestion regarding the installer (I just tried the daily Disco image) (please note that this is not a personal complaint, I made backups and all before trying alpha software)
<erle-> I used the graphical installer from live CD session and wanted to install on an external USB drive
<erle-> I selected manual partitioning and created only one partition on that external drive
<erle-> I double checked that no other partition in the list had a mount point
<erle-> now two things happened that should not happen at all
<erle-> 1st: the installer mounted an internal partition to /boot/efi and overwrote stuff
<erle-> without asking
<erle-> 2nd: the installer created a swap file, without asking
<erle-> both should not happen if no «automatic» option was chosen by the user
<erle-> there could be warnings that there should be swap etc., but it should not create it without asking
<erle-> (it means for example that there are RAM pages on disk, even though the user consciously chose not to have swap exactly becuase he wanted to prevent that)
<erle-> (I personally think that swap is questionable in the first place when laptops have 8 gigabytes or more of RAM, and noone uses suspend to disk any more and it should not be used in the first place because it will also result in memory pages on disk containing all kinds of sensitive stuff)
<guiverc> erle-, have you put what you did & said here in a lp.bug.report?
<erle-> not yet
<erle-> this is not a bug in the sense of «does not work as specified», this is a choice of behavior where it has to be discussed first what the desired behavior is in the first place
<guiverc> fair enough, to me it read as request-for-change which I felt a lp.bug report was approprirate, at least it's somewhere you record everything, the 'discussion' could then proceed elsewhere as well (eg. here, community hub if appropriate etc)
<erle-> yes, I will file a bug soon when I got time
<erle-> it can use any EFI partition that it finds, but it should tell the user or prompt for yes/no
<dabbill> Any one have any ideas on how to track down why monitors are no longer going to sleep? I am running nVidia card, and fully up-to-date 19.04. 
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: energy settings correctly?
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: I have been running 19.04 for about 4 - 5 weeks now, and it was just 3 days ago is stopped working
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: did you recall recent update that could have triggered it?
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: check dpkg logs perhaps?
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: I think it might have been Nvidia update, or maybe the gnome settings update, but cannot find any errors that would point to what it is. 
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-17
<Peppep> Hi. I installed the latest development build with kernel 5.0.0.7, and am unable to login. After about a second after entering the password, I'm back at login
<Peppep> Currently in tty3 to get weechat running, can anyone give any troubleshooting tips?
<BluesKaj> try nomodeset
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Peppep> Hmm, okay. I've actually used nomodeset before, but then I didn't get passed Grub, and I was under the impression that the Nvidia drivers would be carried over to the new install. Thanks!
<Peppep> I tried nomodeset and nouveau.modeset=0, but I still couldn't log in
<Peppep> And updating from nvidia-390 to nvidia-410 did not help. Are there any logs I could check to get some indication about the culprit?
<BluesKaj> Peppep, /var/log/syslog
<Peppep> gsd-keyboard fatal io error 11, gsd-media-keys fatal io error 11 etc
<Peppep> Unrecoverable failture in required component org.gnome.Shell.desktop. I know it's not much, and I'm trying to search other places, but I included a few of the errors here in case they are common and fixable
<BluesKaj> Peppep, did you update and upgrade while in the VT/TTY?
<Peppep> BluesKaj: The nvidia driver? Yes. Is that something I shouldn't do? :/
<Peppep> But it doesn't seem to be running. When I do lshw c -video, the driver seems to be the Intel one for the integrated GPU (on Dell XPS 9560), not the Nvidia card
<Peppep> running/loaded*
<BluesKaj> Peppep, I sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade ..all packages
<BluesKaj> meant
<Peppep> Oh, yeah, I did that as well. There wasn't anything to upgrade
<BluesKaj> bummer
<BluesKaj> definitely a hardware problem alright, dunno if the 410 nvidia driver is the corect one for your gpu if the 390 was the recommended driver in ubuntu-drivers... try, sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<Peppep> 390 was the recommended one for 18.10 I believe, when I ran "ubuntu-drivers devices" 410 was recommended
<Peppep> On 19.04
<Peppep> BluesKaj: Any other ideas? I'm close to reinstalling 18.10  now. :/
<BluesKaj> did some googling, but couldn't find anything applicable Peppep ...maybe 18.10 will work for you, altho it's more buggy than 18.04LTS
<Peppep> The only theory I have is that some of the customizations I did to GNOME on 18.10 is incompatible with 19.04. But I don't know if it could cause fatal errors like this
<Peppep> Since a lot of the syslog messages are related to GNOME
<BluesKaj> which gnome customizations, like tweak or themes or?
<Peppep> Mostly dash to dock, alttab changes etc. And I updated dash to dock from v17 to v19 because they added GNOME 3.32 support, so that shouldn't be it. But I had like 5-6 extensions
<BluesKaj> not a gnome user so that's not my strong suit
<Peppep> Tried deleting .gnome and .config/dconf/user in case it's related to the manual config. Fingers crossed. Thanks for the patience in any case
 * BluesKaj crosses fingers
<Peppep> Re 18.04 vs 18.10... I upgraded from 18.10 which was stable for me. I had to do nomodeset and a few other fixes initially, and I had to restart the network-manager service a few times, but overall I was happy
<BluesKaj> ok
<Peppep> But yeah, I could give 18.04LTS a shot in case it works perfectly out of the box
<Peppep> Since it seems that I have to do a reinstall 
<BluesKaj> it's more mature and it receives more devel attention 
<Peppep> Yeah. Unfortunately I tend to run latest/beta versions of everything which sometimes causes hours and hours of troubleshooting like today :p 
<Peppep> Android Beta, Chrome Dev, Ubuntu 19.04 etc etc. And I'm not developing for any of those platforms, so I don't really have a good reason, other than wanting to have the newest stuff all the time
<BluesKaj> well, if you like more edge then by all means Peppep 
<Peppep> In general, I do. But I'll use 18.04 until 19.04's official release. Then I'll do a live-boot before giving it another shot ;)
<Peppep> Anyway, thanks again!
<Peppep> BluesKaj++
<Peppep> Hmm. Isn't there a karma system here? Crap
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Peppep> ;)
<Peppep> loooooool
<Peppep> After giving up
<Peppep> Doing the final reboot
<Peppep> It worked
<Peppep> I'm officially on 19.04
<BluesKaj> coolness!
<tomreyn> being offficially on 19.04 is unlikely at this date, unless you can time travel
<tomreyn> (but i'm glad you succeeded in fixing this issue)
<Peppep> I'm not on official 19.04, I'm officially on (a) 19.04 (build)
<Peppep> ;)
<tomreyn> cool :) just making sure you're aware
<Peppep> Oh, I'm way too aware, just spent hours troubleshooting since there's basically no possibilities of finding anyone else with similar issues at this stage.
<Peppep> And for future reference, it was either the Intel driver (since I re-enabled my Nvidia card) or GNOME customizations from 18.10. Will disable to nvidia card again now to further narrow it down
<tomreyn> gnome shell extensions are a good way to break gnome(-shell). generally, also on supported releases, use them at your own risk.
<tomreyn> and surely disable them before anything else if there are any issues.
<Peppep> Ah. I expected that they could cause issues, but not as fatally as this (stuck on login-screen)
<Peppep> Was planning on disabling them before upgrading, but forgot about it, lol
<Peppep> So my fingerprint reader is recognized in lsusb now (Bus 001 Device 003: ID 138a:0091 Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS7552 Touch Fingerprint Sensor)
<Peppep> And I've enabled fingerprint auth in sudo pam-auth-update. But it still doesn't show up under Users. :/
<OerHeks> according to https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui and https://fprint.freedesktop.org/supported-devices.html, your "138a:0091 " is not there
<Peppep> Ah :/
<tomreyn> also https://www.dell.com/community/Linux-Developer-Systems/XPS-13-Fingerprint-reader-Linux-support/td-p/5090723
<tomreyn> but then, fingerprint readers are not a safe authentication mechanism anyways. ;-)
<OerHeks> a token or jubikey is my best access
<OerHeks> or choose a password larger than 16 characters.. most rainbowtables stop there
<BluesKaj> I didn't bother with fingerprint authentication on the Dell laptop
<BluesKaj> my fingertips are almost calloused anyway ... drumsticks will do that
<Peppep> Sometimes convenience wins over security unfortunately. But I'm getting there, step by step. Voluntarily by going from Windows to Linux, involuntarily by not being able to use fingerprints
<Peppep> As of now, fp auth is pretty much the only thing Win10 wins on. Otherwise Ubuntu has better battery life, faster boot (and especially resume from sleep) ++
<tomreyn> https://github.com/hmaarrfk/Validity91 is probably your best bet
<tomreyn> 112x112 pixels, i wonder how brute forceable that is.
<OerHeks> and unencrypted ..
<Peppep> Is 112x112 a hardware limitation or just what they've been able to get so far? If the former, I agree, that's way more insecure than I was aware of
<OerHeks> 180 x 256 pixels is more regular, mind that it should be encrypted before sending too
<Peppep> BluesKaj tomreyn: It was the GNOME settings. I disabled the Nvidia card and the Intel drivers runs without issues
<BluesKaj> Peppep, good stuff! 
<Peppep> The power consumption in 19.04 is even lower than in 18.10. Discharge rate at 3.9W-4.9W running weechat and powertop
<Peppep> And wifi performence seems to be improved. Happy camper so far. 
<Peppep> Anyway, gtg, thanks guys!
<Joe_from_next_do> Hello is the option for minimal installs still available in 1904? I didn't see it in my VM.
<OerHeks> not in tasksel, only in ubiquity
<Joe_from_next_do> Oh yes sorry I forgot to copy that. I'll go try it out again..
<erle-> <Peppep> The power consumption in 19.04 is even lower than in 18.10. Discharge rate at 3.9W-4.9W running weechat and powertop
<erle-> nice
<erle-> maybe that is also because of Gnome Shell efficiency
<erle-> Is there a way to reboot everything except the kernel?
<erle-> Important would be not to unmount /any/ file systems
<erle-> to be more precise: boot live CD, do apt dist-upgrade and then reload everything (except kernel) so that the state if the live session stay intact (installed packets, settings in /home/ubuntu etc.)
<erle-> Why was gnome-books not in Ubuntu before?
<erle-> finally a reader that enables one to read epub without eyes hurting
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-09
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<takov751> Moornimg
<Haxxa> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-preinstalled/current/ whats the default passwd for root?
<oerheks> user ubuntu pass clear?
<bigfoot-> btw, this bug just bit me: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=908516
<ubottu> Debian bug 908516 in evince "Apparmor profile breaks print preview" [Normal,Fixed]
<bigfoot-> (tried to open multiple PDFs with one evince command line, evince a.pdf b.pdf c.pdf; -> a.pdf gets opened, plus error msgs for b and c -> Error launching evince file:///home/XY/.../b.pdf: Failed to execute child process “/bin/sh” (Permission denied))
<bigfoot-> ... I guess, again I won't create an Ubuntu bug report because I upgraded from 19.10 ...
<oerheks> regression? this does not happen on 18.04 evince 3.28.4-0ubuntu1.2
<bigfoot-> didn't happen in 19.10 either.  this is a 20.04 regression.
<bigfoot-> either way I've been told not to open bug reports from bugs observed in an upgraded system ...
<oerheks> sure, file a bugreport.
<oerheks> oh
<bigfoot-> (this is not a clean 20.04 install; it has been upgraded all the way since 16.something)
<oerheks> well
<oerheks> i see Focal should have  3.35.92-1
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince
<oerheks> check yours??
<bigfoot-> Yes, that's the one I have.
<bigfoot-> And it's definitively an AppArmor-caused issue, I see DENIED log entries associated with my running evince.
<mcphail> bigfoot-: why on earth would someone ask you to avoid filing a bug report on an upgraded system?
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: i adviced you help test devel release on a clean daily, to avoid giving the devs extra work
<lotuspsychje> *him
<oerheks> i never knew this rule too.
<mcphail> But upgrades are supported and should be tested
<lotuspsychje> well, we often get users here that force upgrades when they shouldnt yet, and get corrupted issues, that does not occur on clean dailys
<lotuspsychje> so, i advice to at least compare their issues on a clean daily
<mcphail> Yes, fair enough to compare to a clean daily. But still worth filing against the upgraded system version, referencing the behaviour on the clean daily, is it not?
<oerheks> the debian bugreport mentioned is invalid.
<oerheks> regression, sure, but can you guys reproduce it?
<lotuspsychje> if they compare sure, but thats often not the case, they jump from non-lts release to an early devel release, thats just wrong in my opinion
<mcphail> I'm on Mate here. Can't reproduce it on Atril, which is an evince fork, I think
<bigfoot-> It's probably not the exact same bug, but in the same ballpark (evince trying to do something that AppArmor prevents it to do).
<CarlFK> is there a torrent for focal? 
<oerheks> CarlFK, nope :-(
<CarlFK> meh, no prob - I'm guessing if it was a problem there would be.
<CarlFK> why did rsynd  do this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4pyFjkDdRY/
<CarlFK> er, rsync.  not d.
<CarlFK> zsync seems to be working ok, so im not fussed. 
<CarlFK> live, install, wifi picker - the SSIDs are alphabetical, not by power 
<CarlFK> should I log an issue?
<oerheks> sounds normal?
<CarlFK> I would expect sorted by power so that the close one was at the top of the list 
<FurretUber> Are scripts located in /lib/systemd/system-shutdown no longer executed?
<FurretUber> There is one computer that has a serial port which communicates to a projector, and the command to power off the projector can't be send on reboot or kexec
<FurretUber> The way I had found back then (16.04) was to have one script that checks if it was a poweroff or halt that was sent. And, if yes, it would run screen to send the required command to power the projector off
<FurretUber> Now, I'm not sure it just not work or there is some race condition or something. The script that does this is the exact same used on 16.04
<CarlFK> FurretUber: pastebin it 
<FurretUber> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C4BBWBnGDc/
<FurretUber> The sleep command was required back then because, without at least one second, the command wouldn't be sent in time for the projector
<CarlFK> FurretUber: for systemd, you need a file that looks like this: https://salsa.debian.org/debconf-video-team/ansible/-/blob/master/roles/opsis-ingest/files/videoteam-ingest.service
<CarlFK> your script gets called from ExecStart=/usr/local/bin/videoteam-ingest
<FurretUber> A service file didn't work when I tried. Because it ran on reboot and poweroff. The script I sent before is speficically for system-shutdown
<FurretUber> systemd-shutdown is, supposedly, the last thing that runs before the shutdown. It even has to be on this case, as the projector is the screen
<CarlFK> oh wow, I didn't know about the "run all in this dir" thing.. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/347306/how-to-execute-scripts-in-usr-lib-systemd-system-shutdown-at-reboot-or-shutdow
<FurretUber> This is being very useful for cases where there is some special hardware that requires some setup or configuration to power off properly. At least, until 20.04 :(
<CarlFK> FurretUber: I would ask in /j #systemd - likely get to the bottom of this sooner there, and then if they say "somethings broke, log an issue" then you know what is broken 
<FurretUber> I will try there, thank you
<FurretUber> Thinking on that now, it's possible to query the projector if it's on or off. A while loop running until it is powered off may work...
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-10
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Haxxa> Just upgraded to 20.04, first impressions its decent.
<takov751> Greetings . I am just a regular tester. I have found a small problem with one of the python3 package. The one called `python3-parted` . The package itself a bit outdated. And i tried upgrade it from `pip3` ,however the `libparted` got renamed in the repo to `libparted2` . I am looking for any solution or advice where to head from here. Is there any
<takov751> general solution ,like aliasing so when pkg-config looks for the library it will be there with both names,however this would bring other problems.
<takov751> resolved . I had to install libparted-dev. However the pyparted still fails to build from pip3.
<takov751> All problem solved. Case closed. 
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-11
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Haxxa> What is ubuntu-ports?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Haxxa 
<ubottu> Haxxa: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Haxxa> For 20.04 the mirror I am using is http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports in my sources?
<Haxxa> lotuspsychje, its related to my question about upgrading 20.04 on my raspi
<Haxxa> I am running Ubuntu 20.04 on my Raspberry Pi
<Haxxa> and I was wondering if this was the official source and if I can just apt upgrade to official 20.04 on release
<lotuspsychje> Haxxa: the official daily 20.04 iso's are in the topic here
<Haxxa> lotuspsychje, this is what I used, are these not official: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-preinstalled/current/HEADER.html
<lotuspsychje> looks legit to me
<dngray[m]> 20.04 here we come
<Haxxa> lotuspsychje, sure does just not sure why the repo is ubuntu-ports rather than the normal repo
<dngray[m]> thinking this fresh machine, i might install with 20.04 (as it probably won't get used for half a month)
<dngray[m]> and by then it should all be frozen, for my friend who's going to take ownership
<dngray[m]> enough time for me to make sure everything works
<dngray[m]> pretty bog standard configuration, AMD 3700X, amdgpu
<dngray[m]> that way he won't have to upgrade it as soon as getting it 🙂
<Haxxa> dngray[m], makes sense
<dngray[m]> in fact could actually be worthwhile as i think the newer kernel had some amdgpu fixes
<dngray[m]> for 5700XT navi cards
<bigfoot-> Hmm.  After upgrading to focal, hibernate-disk seems to be broken.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hibernate/+bug/1866984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1866984 in hibernate (Ubuntu) "hibernate-disk resumes instantly" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> bigfoot-: have you tested to reproduce this on a clean daily yet?
<pragmaticenigma> dngray[m]: Are you still in? If you are... I would not recommend installing 20.04 as the version you will be installing is going to be in dev mode. Meaning that when work starts on 20.10, the machine will start upgrading packages being worked on for the 20.10 release. Always use with the current supported releases like such as 16.04, 18.04, and 19.10. Especially if you plan on giving this machine to someone else
<dngray[m]> yes i am
<dngray[m]> <pragmaticenigma "dngray: Are you still in? If you"> ah okay
<dngray[m]> i'd kinda hoped that wouldn't be the case
<dngray[m]> in the past with Debian, i had very close to released used testing net install media
<dngray[m]> which ended up just becoming "stable"
<dngray[m]> would i have to wait for RC1 for that?
<dngray[m]> it'd have the focal codename, for the apt repositories, so i'm not sure why things from 20.10 would be pulled in
<pragmaticenigma> dngray[m]: Because apt would be set to pull from the dev channel
<dngray[m]> ah
<dngray[m]> so works a bit differently to how i remember then
<dngray[m]> might just wait then, until it's released and go and update it
<pragmaticenigma> dngray[m]: Personally I wait until July or August when 20.04.1 is released. Usually by then any lingering bugs from the initial release have been flushed out and the system is quite stable
<dngray[m]> well that's true i guess
<dngray[m]> no rush i guess, the auto updater works pretty awesome from memory
<dngray[m]> ie to switch from one supported release to another
<dngray[m]> and nothing should be different in terms of (filesystem, dmcrypt, etc) between those two releases so won't need a fresh install
<pragmaticenigma> dngray[m]: If you want to avoid the large influx of updates, post install, I'd recommend installing from the mini.iso. That installer pulls packages from the Internet during install. And those are always the most up-to-date
<dngray[m]> i already did do that
<dngray[m]> had the system ready to give to friend for 2 months, but couldn't because we were waiting on DoA RAM
<dngray[m]> and there's been major shortages of samsung ram, due to the power failure in the south korean facility
<dngray[m]> so i already had installed 19.10 on it
<pragmaticenigma> cool
<dngray[m]> (and it sat in its box unused for 2 months) lol.
<pragmaticenigma> 2 months... far number of updates, but nothing that will take hours at this point
<dngray[m]> there's a few machines i'm planning on updating to 20.04 for friends/family
<pragmaticenigma> *fair
<dngray[m]> i have deb cache anyway on my server
<dngray[m]> so will take longer to download than install hehe
<dngray[m]> err install than download
<bigfoot-> lotuspsychje: No.
<lotuspsychje> bigfoot-: can you try please, then describe that in the bug ID you found?
<bigfoot-> lotuspsychje: since this requires a full install on a HDD (hibernate from a live DVD or USB stick doesn't make much sense), I'm not sure whether I can soon spend the time and effort to find a suitable machine and set it up with a daily.
<bigfoot-> maybe I'll try it in a virtual environment later.
<Haxxa> "Welcome to Ubuntu Focal Fossa (development branch)" will that become "Welcome to Ubuntu Focal Fossa" upon release?
<lotuspsychje> !final | Haxxa 
<ubottu> Haxxa: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Haxxa> ok 
<lotuspsychje> bigfoot-: is this your bug report, or reported from someone else?
<Haxxa> I have some production machines that won't be used until october, can I install focal now and upgrade later in April to full release, just like its production install?
<Haxxa> as they aren't in production yet
<Haxxa> have free time due to Carona virus so its ideal timing right now
<lotuspsychje> Haxxa: production machines, use the LTS way and wait for upgrade till 20.04.1 comes out
<lotuspsychje> from 18.04 that is
<bigfoot-> lotuspsychje: Mine.
<lotuspsychje> bigfoot-: could you also attach your dmesg to the bug report please?
<lotuspsychje> bigfoot-: and maybe also your computer brand/model in the description
<bigfoot-> IMHO the most interesting part is already in the report
<bigfoot-> let's see, maybe I can reproduce this in KVM.
<bigfoot-> (with a clean install from focal dev daily)
<bigfoot-> I attached the requested info.  And it seems I can reproduce the issue with a clean kubuntu focal dev install within KVM / QEMU.
<bigfoot-> added reproduction info to the bug report.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx bigfoot- 
<lotuspsychje> bigfoot-: your first dmesg on the lenovo, gives alot of acpi errors inside, i wonder if its your machine specific bugging
<bigfoot-> A colleague of mine could reproduce this issue on a completely different machine.
<lotuspsychje> bigfoot-: did he also affect the bug?
<bigfoot-> Yes.
<lotuspsychje> ok great
<bigfoot-> And, as I said: I can reproduce this within KVM
<bigfoot-> (steps to reproduce are in the bug report now)
<bigfoot-> ... and: This has worked on my Lenovo for a long time, up until and including Ubuntu 19.10.
<pragmaticenigma> bigfoot-: I'm not 100% certain, but I have a hard time believing testing hibernate in a VM is a valid test. As the VM may or maynot have that as part of the simulated system BIOS
<bigfoot-> I'm not sure whether there's any hard requirement to HW when it comes to hibernation; after all, the system is fully powered off afterwards, and boots normally until Linux realizes it's been hibernated before.
<bigfoot-> But it's possible that you're right, yes.  However, I don't have the means right now to do this on a real install on real HW.
<bigfoot-> I'll test this with Ubuntu 19.10.
<bigfoot-> Ubuntu 19.10 shows a different behavior: hibernate-disk seems to actually save the state, and powers off the (virtual) machine.  Resuming, however, doesn't work; I'm not sure whether this is due to the fact that in a default install, swap is /swapfile instead of a separate partition.
<bigfoot-> works with the proper resume=/swapfile kernel param.  Will do some more testing with 20.04, maybe I can get this to work after all.
<bigfoot-> pragmaticenigma: I think I juts proved you wrong; I successfully hibernate-disk and resume on a clean eoan install in qemu-kvm, and can reproduce the faulty behavior with focal there as well.
<bigfoot-> s/juts/just/
<pragmaticenigma> i never  said  it couldn't be done... I said that the archesture of the VM may not fully emulate what would happen on a install the main hardware. The VM could map power states to other states to satisfy the triggers within the guest system. So no... you really haven't proved anything. you're testing a feature that is intended for system that are run on actual hardware, not in a virtualized instance
<bigfoot-> Well.  At least it works in the KVM/QEMU environment exactly as it should, using a clean 19.10 Eoan install; and it exhibits exactly the faulty behaviour I see on the real hardware when trying the same with a clean 20.04 Focal install.
<bigfoot-> Close enough for me.
<Ussat> ...
<pragmaticenigma> so many apples... so many oranges
<Ussat> You can compare a VM with physical in a LOT of ways, BIOS is not one of them
<bigfoot-> I don't really get what I could do more; I found a regression bug in 20.04, reproducible to be a regression from 19.10 to 20.04 on two different pieces of hardware *and* in KVM.  Provided the exact steps to reproduce the issue with KVM (and probably also any other real HW).
<bigfoot-> That QEMU's BIOS isn't the same as Lenovo's is not something I dispute.
<bigfoot-> But unless I'm seeing two different bugs at once -- possible, but I don't see any indication for that -- fixing this in QEMU should also fix it on real HW.
<lotuspsychje> this is just why i always advice to test clean dailys 
<lotuspsychje> to avoid all the noise around
<bigfoot-> That's what I did, in a VM environment.
<pragmaticenigma> bigfoot-: There are 8 different power states that can be defined by the system hardware. 3 of them can be used in various combinations to achieve "Hibernate" ... This is why hardware testing is more valid than your VM... Hibernate can be accomplished with different approaches. The most basic is where the OS dumps RAM to disk and then triggers G3. After that there is S4, which is almost the same but leaves some hardware enabled, 
<pragmaticenigma> to allow for a faster startup when full power is provided again or to recover in the event power is lost during the S4 state.
<lotuspsychje> yeah well like pragmaticenigma said, VM's are not always great for testing bugs
<pragmaticenigma> Power states are among the hardest things to troubleshoot. As you can't exactly capture system states after power is cut to the system.
<pragmaticenigma> That is my primary reason in all support that I do, when someone says suspend-to-ram or suspend-to-disk isn't working... that it's better to find something that does work reliably, than to try and troubleshoot something, that is quite possibly a BIOS/systemfirmware or an edge case where the manufacture didn't follow specifications in order to cut costs.
<bigfoot-> a) it worked before, for years and dozens of kernel versions  b) it shows the same behavior in a controlled VM environment
<pragmaticenigma> bigfoot-: drop the part about VMs and you have a valid bug report
<qwertuttyty> https://aliexpress.ru/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20200311095054&SearchText=VIA+VL805
<lotuspsychje> not here qwertuttyty 
<qwertuttyty> if no for the test
<qwertuttyty> here or on kernel irc
<lotuspsychje> qwertuttyty: this channel is for ubuntu 20.04 support
<qwertuttyty>  i use ubuntu-mate
<qwertuttyty> 5.4 5.5 5.6  does not mount usb with via VL805 ehci
<qwertuttyty> xhci
<qwertuttyty> bug not witch ubuntu bug in kernel 5.4 5.5 5.6 ubuntu 20.04 use kernel 5.4. I use ubyntumate 19.10 with krernel 5.6
<qwertuttyty> with
<qwertuttyty> bug not witch ubuntu bug in kernel 5.4 5.5 5.6. Ubuntu 20.04 use kernel 5.4. I use ubyntumate 19.10 with krernel 5.6
<qwertuttyty> bug trekker have info about bug from 2016 year. I u I have been using VL805 since 2019
<qwertuttyty> humor in virtual machine no prblelem with usb/ Host windows guest u-mate 20.04 kernel 5.5...
<qwertuttyty> kernel bug trekker have info about bug from 2016 year. I u I have been using VL805 since 2019
<lotuspsychje> qwertuttyty: please dont flood random problems in here
<lotuspsychje> qwertuttyty: ask 1 ubuntu question, then wait and be patient until volunteers can help you
<qwertuttyty> The only question is when the bug be fixed, but there will be no answer.
<lotuspsychje> qwertuttyty: do you have a bug ID please?
<qwertuttyty> for usb xhci VL805 can not mount USB device
<lotuspsychje> qwertuttyty: do you have a BUG number on launchpad for that problem?
<qwertuttyty> About a month ago i pressed the bug link 2016, pressed kerne.log
<qwertuttyty> I can not find now, ask your colleagues in the chat someone saw. Or search on kernel.org
<hggdh> qwertuttyty: that is not quite it works. If there is a mainstream kernel issue, it has to be followed/worked mainstream
<qwertuttyty> I do not know why kernel developers have not fixed this bug yet. This is a question for them.
<qwertuttyty> 2016
<oerheks> there is no bug, you used a test kernel
<qwertuttyty> if you didn’t saw the link to the bug in Kerenel it doesn’t mean that there is no bug
<qwertuttyty> use VL805 and you can saw
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-440 focal
<oerheks> published test kernel in mainline does not mean they are used in a release
<ubottu> nvidia-driver-440 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-440): NVIDIA driver metapackage. In component restricted, is optional. Version 440.59-0ubuntu2 (focal), package size 404 kB, installed size 1153 kB
<bigfoot-> Ah.  It seems to be the kernel.  When I boot into the (still installed) 5.3 kernel, hibernate-disk/resume works fine; when booting into 20.04's regular 5.4 kernel, it fails as described in the bug report. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-5.4/+bug/1866984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1866984 in hibernate (Ubuntu) "hibernate-disk resumes instantly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-12
<takov751> greetings all
<takov751> I am looking for some guidance .
<takov751> At this moment i have a wireguard connection
<takov751> i imported my settings with nmcli. i am able to manage it with nmcli
<takov751> however is there a method or plugin to add this to the network gui ?
<lotuspsychje> takov751: i saw some wireguard packages in the repos available now, maybe something usefull there?
<lotuspsychje> !info wireguard-tools
<ubottu> wireguard-tools (source: wireguard): fast, modern, secure kernel VPN tunnel (userland utilities). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.20200206-2ubuntu1 (focal), package size 80 kB, installed size 317 kB
<lotuspsychje> perhaps?
<takov751> yes in 20.04 you just need to install wireguard  package
<takov751> and it will install everything needed
<takov751> after i just imported my settings with nmcli and its just works
<lotuspsychje> ah, it pulls the tools too?
<takov751> yesp
<lotuspsychje> i see
<takov751> I still have problems and question regarding wireguard ,however thats a server side issue i am having.
<takov751> The clients unable see each other,but i believe thats a fundamental logical issue which i am not seeing :D
<TJ-> takov751: there is no GUI for wireguard currently. I did package an older one that had been abandoned by its author but Jason hated it 
<TJ-> takov751: clients unable to see each other would be a routing/forwarding/firewall issue (assuming you mean 'ping $IPv4' fails - there is no multicast discovery so mDNS fails as do other broadcasts without a proxy on the server
<takov751> TJ- : I see thanks 
<evils> i'm getting wifi outages 1-2 a day on ubuntu 20.04, with an intel ac 9260 module
<mason> evils: Is this new with 20.04? And have you verified that the traditional things - choice of channel, microwaves, portable phones - aren't being problematic?
<evils> mason: never had anything but 20.04 running on this hardware, the other devices around it don't have a problem, inc the smartphone which also does 5GHz, the problem doesn't go away by itself, it does on a reboot
<evils> also, the access point is like ~1M away
<mason> evils: I'd look at dmesg and see if there's anything, verify you have the right firmware installed for your wifi hardware, um... Beyond that, maybe try to duplicate this on a second device.
<evils> i suspect it's hardware specific, the additional drivers tab has always said "this device doesn't work"
<mason> evils: An ideal test might be installing 18.04 or something on external media so you can directly compare and see if this is a regression. Or maybe even just boot from live media and use it for a while.
<evils> https://i.imgur.com/8t6Ym83.jpg
<mason> evils: In case it's not packages, there seems to be firmware for the 9260 here: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html
<mason> packaged*
<evils> odd, i switched that computer over to a cable, now i can't reach it via ssh
<evils> mason: any idea if the 20.04 kernel supports "firmware loading"?
<mason> evils: It's a fantastic question. Looking for docco.
<TJ-> evils: kernel (modules) automatically request firmware loading
<evils> TJ-: if we're assuming i'm missing firmware, why assume i have a module that'll request this firmware?
<mason> TJ-: Where's documentation showing where to store it, and is it pattern-based? I'm finding some old stuff and I'm curious what the modern method is.
<mason> evils: You almost certainly have the module, and it's possible Ubuntu ships the firmware aready.
<evils> this is the old stuff? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Firmware#How_is_Firmware_Used.3F
<TJ-> mason: "modinfo -F firmware iwlwifi"
<evils> mason: when i looked at this issue a few days ago i think i concluded it's included in linux-firmware
<evils> yet the problem persists
<mason> evils: Do you see a "firmware missing" message in dmesg?
<evils> ofc, that was already installed, so no reason to think gaining that knowledge would fix it xD
<TJ-> evils: you should see kernel messages showing firmware requests/loaded
<evils> mason: having trouble getting remote access atm, can't look at the logs
<TJ-> evils: the fact the device works shows some firmware is being loaded... there may be later versions so checking which version is loaded is the first order of business
<evils> TJ-: good point
<TJ-> !info linux-firmware
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.186 (focal), package size 94450 kB, installed size 515896 kB
<TJ-> that's where the shipped firmware files come from. Upstream could possibly have later versions 
<mason> evils: Worth following, if this wasn't you in the first place: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1214266/how-to-change-bluetooth-firmware-version-for-intel-ac-9260-card
<evils> not me
<TJ-> you'd expect to see something like (in kernel log): "iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 29.1654887522.0 ..."
<mason> evils: Also relevant and kind of interesting: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201319
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 201319 in network-wireless "iwlwifi: 9260: can't get MAC READY after INIT DONE" [Normal,Closed: documented]
<TJ-> evils: is this device headless? Do you have opportunity when it loses the connection to check the logs. What is it using to manage the wifi (NetworkManager ?) 
<evils> it's my father's personal computer, (turns out it's a really bad idea to give a first time ubuntu user a pre-release LTS...)
<evils> TJ-: it's stock 20.04, so whatever that uses to manage wifi
<TJ-> evils: but is it desktop or server? they use different tools
<evils> desktop
<TJ-> OK, so NetworkManager. So you can check its logs for clues with "journalctl -b 0 -u NetworkManager.service"
<evils> i don't suppose you know why i can't reach the machine since it's on cable?
<TJ-> is the port active? what is the link (Fast or Gigabit Ethernet) ?
<TJ-> connected to a switch?
<TJ-> evils: most default desktop NetworkManager configs have a setting to *disable* NM managing wired connections!
<evils> the machine used to have internet access via wifi, ssh (from the same subnet, but i'm behind another router) used to work, now that it's using a cable that no longer works
<TJ-> you can check that config with "cat /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf "
<TJ-> stupidest change Ubuntu devs made in a long time and NOT documented 
<TJ-> evils: does the PC have a hardware wifi radio kill switch? Have you tried toggling that in case it kicks the wifi back into action?
<evils> it does not
<TJ-> evils: what pc make/model is it?
<evils> hmm, i'm using duckdns to discover that machine via ipv6, seems like that's not resolving...
<TJ-> evils: devices are required to have a way to disable radios... either a hardware switch or a hot-key combination
<evils> TJ-: diy based on aorus b450 i pro wifi with an amd 3400g
<TJ-> evils: ahhh, so built onto a PC motherboard then
<evils> yes, the b450 i pro wifi is a mini-itx motherboard with on-board wifi (the intel ac 9260 module under a can)
<TJ-> evils: I take it you're not in front of it?
<evils> the software rf kill switch, isn't that something i'd see if i'm in the gui?
<mason> TJ-: I ran into that issue with wired connections recently. Inexplicable at best.
<TJ-> evils: you can check with "rfkill list" ... software blocking is done by "rfkill block <devname>"
<evils> TJ-: it's upstairs, but it's in use so i can't really sit in front of it for more than 5-10 minutes
<TJ-> evils: I'd fix the NM not handling wired connection then you can remote in
<evils> TJ-: for that, cat /usr/.../10-globally... see if it mentions the ethernet?
<TJ-> evils: as in do "sudo touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf && sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager" and then just check the wired link is brought up
<TJ-> evils: this command ^^^ causes the shipped config file to be ignored
<evils> sounds like it may break stuff...
<TJ-> evils: in my experience it fixes things!
<TJ-> E.g. not managing wired connections!
<evils> well, lets see
<evils> that 10-globally file already existed, contained [keyfile] and just: unmanaged-devices=*,except:type:wifi,except:type:gsm,except:type:cdma
<TJ-> evils: right, that means NM won't manage wired connections so you need to create the empty file of the same name as I showed
<evils> touch won't blank a file
<evils> also, didn't you say you wanted NM not to manage wired connections?
<TJ-> evils: that line says don't manage any device unless it is wifi, or a GSM/CDMa cellular link
<TJ-> evils: no, the other way around. By default NM is configured NOT to manage wired interfaces. You want it to manage them
<evils> ah, i read your messages as "not managing wired connections fixes things"
<TJ-> evils: creating the empty file of the same name over-rides this config file that Ubuntu ships, thus enabling management of wired interfaces
<evils> k
<evils> i do think it's currently using its wired connection
<evils> hmm, i think i can just dump dmesg there and send it to myself...
<TJ-> evils: does "nmcli con" show a wired connection, and in use?
<evils> brb
<evils> TJ-: nmcli con shows both ethernet and wifi, in green, no apparent textual indication that they're in use...
<evils> got the dmesg and journalctl outputs
<mason> TJ-: Interesting. I've only ever copied the stock config into /etc. Hadn't considered an empty config.
<evils> ah shit, forgot to actually set an empty config xD
<mason> But yeah, I whapped into "not managed" recently and had to chase it down.
<evils> [   10.861133] iwlwifi 0000:06:00.0: FW already configured (0) - re-configuring
<TJ-> evils: green means they're in use
<TJ-> evils: it's possible because both are up, if the wifi is the default and has got a failure, that the PC doesn't know to route over the wired link since I assume they're both on the same subnet
<TJ-> evils: you can do something like "nmcli con down 'Wired connection 1' (or whatever the connection ID is)
<evils> ok, end of dmesg (minus all the 'audit' stuff from apparmor), 41 and 43s, rfkill: input handler enable, then disable; after that, just the ethernet link becoming active
<evils> TJ-: you mean nmcli con down 'wifi'?
<TJ-> evils: oops yes hehehe
<evils> downing wifi on its own didn't seem to fix it, only noticed now you referred to touch /etc/... and cat /usr/lib/..., /etc indeed didn't have that file, touched it, restarted NM, still have the issue, waiting for duckdns to refresh, just in case
<TJ-> evils: hmmm... well check if the wired connection is getting an IPv4 address (presumably via DHCP? )
<evils> going by the journalctl output, yes
<TJ-> evils: can the PC reach the LAN gateway, and the Internet? In other words, could the issue be that the sshd isn't running/firewall blocking/ on another device
<evils> it definitely has internet
<evils> current plan is to set up an ssh reverse tunnel with autossh...
<TJ-> evils: so the problem may be the client connecting in, not the PC's openssh-server refusing
<evils> not sure what you mean
<evils> again, it worked on wifi, now not on wire, i'm not reaching the machine, can't ping it, it can set its IPv4 and v6 addresses on duckduckgo, but not getting a connection refused either...
<TJ-> evils: if the PC has connectivity then it could be the clients are the problem (when not able to reach the PC on wired)... it depends on HOW specifically you're trying to connect to the PC when wifi goes down... for example, are you using the IPv4 assigned to the *wired connection* or a hostname (which may be resolving to the broken WiFi interface)
<TJ-> evils: if your local client cannot "ping IPv4-of-PC-wired-interface" then that's a network issue
<evils> i'm attempting to ssh to <user>@<ipv6 address> because i'm behind another NAT
<TJ-> evils: the other option is restrictive firewall on the target PC
<TJ-> evils: ahhh! how many NAT routers are there between your client and the target?
<TJ-> evils: is it NAT, or PNAT?
<evils> i'm unfamiliar with PNAT
<TJ-> NAT translates one IPv4 to another; PNAT shares one IPv4 and maps each client connection to a different port
<TJ-> most home gateways do PNAT (1 IPv4 for multiple local clients)
<evils> the layout is this: [ISP's router] -> ubuntu desktop, [ISP's router] -> [my router], [my router] -> [my pc]
<evils> ubuntu desktop is on 192.168.0.x, given to it from the isp router, my router is also in that subnet, and my desktop is on 10.30.x.x
<evils> this topology was the same when the ubuntu desktop was on wifi
<TJ-> evils: so in fact your router should just be doing NAT not PNAT, for sane LANs. 
<evils> i don't believe PNAT is a common term...
<evils> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation
<TJ-> evils: but, let's deal with specifics. If the desktop has two interfaces both connecting to the ISP router, then they'll each get different IPv4 address in 192.168.0.0/24 . 
<evils> TJ-: they do indeed
<evils> .103 and 175 if memory serves
<TJ-> If your router is configured correctly, then, when everything is working fine, from your desktop you should be able to "ping 192.168.0.x" for each 
<evils> TJ-: huh, so i can xD
<evils> i'm in xD
<evils> i didn't think that'd work
<TJ-> evils: if we assume WiFi is .103 then when wifi goes down, you should still be able to "ping 192.168.0.175"
<TJ-> evils: so, your issue may be trying to use IPv6 and that not being correctly configured in YOUR router :)
<evils> so i can ssh to it on both .103 and .173, had the ipv6 setup in hopes of this remaining functional after he moves
<TJ-> evils: which IPv6 address were you trying to connect to? I hope it wasnt' a link-local address!
<evils> 2a02:...
<TJ-> evils: OK... and does YOUR router know how to route that? what IPv6 subnet does your PC have? are they in the same subnet ?
<TJ-> evils: presumably the ISP router is doing prefix-delegation
<evils> my router is fairly stock openwrt, i'll remind you that it worked on that IPv6 prefix on wifi
<evils> but i think the IPv6 issue is kinda mute now if i succeed in setting up a tunnel with autossh, and i'm already logged in via 192.168.0.x, so now i should be able to address the wifi driver issue
<TJ-> Great :)
<evils> iwlwifi-9260-th-b0-jf-b0-46.ucode
<TJ-> evils: possibly the last one available
<evils> the one from intel's site is: iwlwifi-9260-th-b0-jf-b0-34.ucode
<evils> is that last number supposed to be sequential?
<TJ-> that's the last release so far as I can see in the iwlwifi upstream firmware repo, so that's food
<TJ-> good
<evils> if that number is supposed to be sequential, and the one on intel's site is lower, wouldn't that indicate a roll-back?
<TJ-> See https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/linux-firmware.git/tree/  
<TJ-> you'll see iwlwifi-9260-th-b0-jf-b0-46.ucode
<evils> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/commit/iwlwifi-9260-th-b0-jf-b0-46.ucode?id=fdfb1531c40d89a3ac115d7fb23fb23a3867c017
<evils> -46 seems to be specific to the 9000 series
<evils> ok, i'm actually seeing some connection failures in journalctl -b -1/-2 -u networkmanager
<TJ-> evils: what frequency band is the AP on? 2.4GHz? could be collisions due to congestion from other APs
<evils> this is using the ISP's setup, not quite sure what's actually being used, i think they emmit the same SSID over multiple, going by the wifi not being a bottleneck, i'm guessing 5GHz
<TJ-> evils: "nmcli dev wifi" will show you ... channel numbers below 15 are 2.4GHz ... above are 5.xGHz
<evils> with the accesspoint being ~1M await, i really doubt it's a connectivity issue, certainly not with the speeds i got, and i would really expect it to reconnect in that case
<evils> nmcli dev wifi says channel 40
<evils> signal 85
<TJ-> so 5.x 
<TJ-> ok, so focus on all the messages around the time of the last connection drop. What is the timestamp of the message you spotted?
<evils> there seem to be a few "connection disconnected (reason [-4|2|15)", seem to be close to the reboots
<TJ-> you can use "journactl --since "some-date-time" --until "some-later-date-time"
<TJ-> that'll let you see other messages from other sub-systems that may be related within the same time period
<evils> how do i see the logs for just a specific date?
<TJ-> journalctl --since="2020-03-09" --until="2020-03-10"
<evils> that gets me 2 days
<evils> ideally this'd work, journalctl --since "2020-03-12T13:00" --until "2020-03-12T18:00"
<TJ-> only gets me one day (09)
<evils> ok, got just the 12th now
<TJ-> it's nice - you can do things like "--since="5 minutes ago"
<evils> still 25k lines...
<evils> it's not nice if it doesn't accept ISO8601...
<TJ-> evils: use / to start a regexp search for a string in the failure messages
<TJ-> see man 7 systemd.time
<evils> xD seeing fatal GPU errors in these logs...
<TJ-> hardware errors? investigate IOMMU issues
<evils> there are IOMMU warnings/errors at start, but everything seems to work, minus some artefacting in the composer
<evils> but apparently the screen went black at some point
<evils> i assumed the reports of "there's nothing" and "i want internet" were abotu the same thing xD
<evils> anyway, the network manager warnings about connection disconnected are preceded by a dbus error: dbus: wpa_dbus_property_changed: no property SessionLength in object /fi/w1/wpa_supplicant1/Interfaces/0
<evils> and that's preceded by among other things: wpa_supplicant[1953]: wlp6s0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="telenet-3AEC4" auth_failures=2 duration=20 reason=WRONG_KEY
<evils> ok, i think this is a fair summation, https://hastebin.com/sigaqacesi.pl
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-13
<evils> so the 2 issues i'm currently having seem to come down to wifi's 4 way handshake failing sometimes and it then not trying again or restarting the setup
<evils> and kfd kfd: Failed to resume IOMMU for device 1002:15d8
<evils> will try adding "iommu=pt" to the kernel arguments, when i can reboot the machine
<evils> did that, now getting 'kfd kfd: added device 1002:15d8', TBD if the screen going black issue stops occuring
<aristAdmin> hello! I'm trying to test an openVPN deployment on 20.04, following the steps on the wiki https://ubuntu.com/server/docs/service-openvpn The key-pair server generation command is identical to the server cert generation command. when i proceed to the latter, the system complains about overwriting onto an existing key. what are the appropriate
<aristAdmin> commands?
<lotuspsychje> good day to all
<r3muxd> anyone know when 20.04 will pick up 3.36? 3.35.91 as-is is broken horribly
<r3muxd> or if there's a PPA
<lotuspsychje> r3muxd: works fine on my end
<r3muxd> extensions are broken for me
<r3muxd> (can't open any settings for extensions, extensions app goes in and out)
<lotuspsychje> r3muxd: the extensions app is still being worked on
<r3muxd> i'm OK with the extensions app being broken
<lotuspsychje> i also still have issues with an extension since the app released
<r3muxd> i just want to be able to open extension settings windows
<lotuspsychje> r3muxd: 20.04 is still in development, that means, things can still break in this stage
<r3muxd> i know
<r3muxd> can i build 3.36 from source and checkinstall it?
<lotuspsychje> r3muxd: how about you just patient of the development of things a bit?
<r3muxd> ok, thanks
<lotuspsychje> r3muxd: or if you really want to help the community, feel free to file a bug
<r3muxd> ok, my bad
<lotuspsychje> r3muxd: but filing bugs with extensions enabled can also be tricky, as the devs can sometimes ask to disable them, to see if its a proper ubuntu bug
<lotuspsychje> r3muxd: do you use gnome-tweaks?
<r3muxd> i use it to toggle extensions on/off
<lotuspsychje> r3muxd: well i tryed workspaces to dock extension from the repos, but since the extensions app came out, it doesnt work anymore
<lotuspsychje> r3muxd: is that something similar to your problem.
<lotuspsychje> ?
<r3muxd> yeah
<r3muxd> i think i just found a solution
<lotuspsychje> hey lordcirth 
<lordcirth> hi
<lotuspsychje> r3muxd: feel free to feedback
<r3muxd> i fixed it in a really hacky way
<r3muxd> if you're also on amd64, run
<r3muxd> sudo wget --user-agent="Mozilla/5.0" -O /usr/bin/gnome-shell-extension-prefs https://files.catbox.moe/pj63vq
<r3muxd> probably don't run that because you have no reason to trust me, but i can confirm it works for me at least
<lotuspsychje> we wont run that
<r3muxd> otherwise, rebuild gnome-shell from the source package and change this._versionLabel.label = this.version; to this._versionLabel.label = this.version.toString(); in js/extensionPrefs/main.js
<lotuspsychje> we wont do that neither
<r3muxd> ok
<mason> r3muxd: Sounds like a quick patch to submit in a bug.
<r3muxd> mason: it's already fixed in 3.36, my fix just patches it temporarily
<mason> r3muxd: Ah, maybe a bug asking for a version bump then. Now would be the time.
<mason> Or a backport of the fix. Either way.
<r3muxd> technically 3.36 is supposed to be packaged for the actual release
<mason> r3muxd: The one certainty is that with no bug report, it'll take an excessive amount of luck for it to be fixed.
<r3muxd> i'll try to file a bug regardless
<mason> ty!
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-14
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<pizzaiolo> o/
<lotuspsychje> hey pizza, what cooking :p
<pizzaiolo> in about 18 hours, pizza! \o/
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> todays update borked system completly, something libc related
<lotuspsychje> and current dailys give me mdsum errors, cant work around to setup or live
<lotuspsychje> falling back to bionic temp
<TR2990WX> will ubuntu 2020.04 support zfs out of the box?
<takov751> yes indeed. As it seems
<bkurt78> I just hit an issue running an apt upgrade on my 20.04 install.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B3d3Y9hfsz/
<lotuspsychje> bkurt78, yeah be careful with that, i had a borked system this morning after updates
<bkurt78> lotuspsychje:  yeah it doesn't look good.
<bkurt78> not sure how to recover from this one
<lotuspsychje> bkurt78, after reboot, i couldnt enter my system anymore, systemd gave me error on recoverymode too
<lotuspsychje> and cant reinstall a daily hence another mdsum error neither..
<lotuspsychje> bkurt78, so you might wanna backup stuff before rebooting
<tomreyn> you could download and dpkg -i https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/libcrypt1
<lotuspsychje> bkurt78, think at updates this morning, system also asked to start/stop systemd service, doublecheck if you get that too
<lotuspsychje> so i tryed to clean install daily 20.04 desktop, but at boot/F1 it floods fsck/mdsum errors and a whole bunch of nvidia lines and does not continue towards setup
<RikMills> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1866844
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1866844 in glibc (Ubuntu) "package libc6:amd64 2.31-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: installed libc6:amd64 package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx RikMills 
<bkurt78> My 20.04 install got borked this morning with a failed update and now won't boot back up properly.  It looked like a glibc update that didn't succeed.  Anyone else hit this and know of a fix?
<lotuspsychje> bkurt78: RikMills pointed us to this bug ID already, did you miss it?
<bkurt78> Yeah, I missed it.  I was actually on the laptop with the issue at the time.  I had to walk away and when it came back it had gone to sleep and was toast from there.
<bkurt78> Do you happen to still have the link?
<lotuspsychje> sure thing holdon
<bkurt78> I tried searching through launchpad but I couldn't find the bug report in there so I must have not been searching with the right info.
<lotuspsychje> bkurt78: i reinstalled daily and it seems to work again now
<bkurt78> I was hoping to not have to do that, but not a big deal I guess.
<MikeRL> Having a very similar issue now on 20.04 prerelease I had on eoan with updates. I will leave a paste. Basically, libc6 errors. Specifically, "libc6:amd64 tries to upgrade and gets "/usr/bin/perl: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MikeRL> "
<bkurt78> lotuspsychje: you recall if there was a fix, or was the solution to just reload at that point?
<lotuspsychje> bkurt78: bug #1866844
<ubottu> bug 1866844 in glibc (Ubuntu) "package libc6:amd64 2.31-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: installed libc6:amd64 package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866844
<MikeRL> Should've used a paste but figured it was short enough. Ironically I upgraded to 20.04 early thinking I could avert that package issue.
<MikeRL> I'll vote on the bug. That package was broken on eoan, but with a different effect.
<bkurt78> lotuspsychje: got it.  Thank you!
<bkurt78> I think I'll boot off some recovery media and try the repair steps and if that doesn't work then just reload
<lotuspsychje> bkurt78: i got 2.31-0ubuntu5 libc6 now
<bkurt78> I just did the repair steps in the bug report and they worked perfectly for me.  Back up and running.  Thank you all for the help.
<lotuspsychje> great bkurt78 
<murphnj> lordcirth_: As requested.....
<murphnj> lordcirth_: Just for background, I have the ability to get all the files off of it, and it was there for goofing around and testing stuff, so I'm not recovering critical, irreplaceable data or anything.  I'd just rather learn how to fix it than wash and reload too quickly.
<murphnj> I don't want to mess up the Fedora on the other drive though, that one is a little more inportant. 
<lordcirth_> murphnj, I would look in auth.log first, if you can't login 
<tomreyn> recovery may still work, since it doesn't usually need to prompt for a password
<murphnj> Auth failure, but more interesting:  PAm unable to dlopen /lib/securoty/pam)unix.so No such file or directory.
<murphnj> Sadly, can't cut and paste, need auth to log in, and I don't want to break everything on this machine to log in from there.  
<lotuspsychje> for those who want to reproduce, i filed bug #1867445
<ubottu> bug 1867445 in gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock (Ubuntu) "Workspaces to dock extension does not launch anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867445
<murphnj> lordcirth_: I'm heading to the outside world for a few, will return to diagnose if you're still available.
<lotuspsychje> welcome jkwiatko 
<jkwiatko> hello
<lotuspsychje> jkwiatko: you are facing bug #1866844
<ubottu> bug 1867431 in glibc (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1866844 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'libc6'" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867431
<lotuspsychje> and bug #1866844
<ubottu> bug 1867431 in glibc (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1866844 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'libc6'" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867431
<jkwiatko> ah thank you will read through these now!
<murphnj> lordcirth_: I'm back.  Any ideas?
<murphnj> Interesting, I don't seem to have a /lib/security folder at all.
<murphnj> That seems pretty bad.
<murphnj> I'm going to take the step of backing up everything from that machine to a disk.
<jkwiatko> Thanks lotuspsychje, that did solve my issue!
<murphnj> Anyone else able to help out a bit?  Login fails without asking for password.  auth.log gives an error like  'PAM unable to open /lib/security/pam_unix.so' and indeed there is NO directory /lib/security.  Worked earlier, ran an update, and there was an error, but I ran a suggested "fix-broken" sort of thing from apt.  The failed packages looked simiar to what ubottu reported at 14:28. (If I recall 
<murphnj> correctly)
<lordcirth_> murphnj, I'm not sure what's up
<murphnj> The fact that /lib/security is gone is strange, seems like the failed upgrade removed something, but didn't replace it.
<lordcirth_> Here on 18.04, I don't have a /lib/security, though
<murphnj> Luckily, this was there to try new things.  I guess I'll give it a little more elbow grease, then I may be trying re-installing. :)
<lordcirth_> But apt-file search says: virtualbox-guest-utils: /lib/security/pam_vbox.so
<murphnj> It looks like PAM is looking for it.  I do, however have Virtualbox installed on it.
<murphnj> lordcirth_: I don't ask questions that are easy most of the time.  I only bring the tricky ones.
<lordcirth_> murphnj, does "apt-file search /lib/security/pam_unix.so" find anything on your system?
<murphnj> I can't boot into ubuntu at all.  My view into the filesystem and logs is through Fedora on another drive.
<lordcirth_> murphnj, You can chroot in, though
<murphnj> I can try
<murphnj> If I remove all of the password from /etc/shadow for that account, will the account log in without password?
<lordcirth_> No, it will be locked, I think
<murphnj> Where should I chroot from?  cd to the root of that drive then chroot . ?
<lordcirth_> however, if you boot into recovery, you can normally get a root shell without a login
<lordcirth_> Your working directory doesn't matter, just chroot to the root of the drive
<murphnj> apt-file fails
<murphnj> After the chroot
<lordcirth_> fails how?
<murphnj> I don't know if it is installed, the message is from "command-not-found"
<murphnj> It seems apt
<murphnj> sees apt
<Bashing-om> !info apt-file | murphnj 
<ubottu> murphnj: apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2 (focal), package size 27 kB, installed size 90 kB
<murphnj> I tried to install apt-file, and got the following amongst the errors.
<murphnj> libc-bin : Depends : libc6 <2.31) but 2.31-0ubunru5 is to be installed
<murphnj> A few others like this, ending with Unmet Dependencies. try apt --fix-broken install 
<murphnj> Which sounds a lot like what I got on the update I ran, and then did what they suggested (the --fix....)
<murphnj> Right before I got here.
<murphnj> It looks like apt-file is not installed by default
<Bashing-om> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.31-0ubuntu5 (focal), package size 2649 kB, installed size 13245 kB
<murphnj> I also don't have a /lib/security on my other Ubuntu machine.
<murphnj> So I guess that is not the problem, despite the error message.
<Bashing-om> murphnj: ' apt policy libc-bin ' ??
<murphnj> Installed: 2-30-0ubuntu3
<murphnj> Candidate: 2.31-0ubuntu5
<murphnj> Are you looking for more?  (I have to type the results across)
<Bashing-om> murphnj: Kinda leary to mess about here as " apt show libc-bin " indicates exercise extreme caution.
<murphnj> I have little to lose.  Data is backed up, machine is not supporting anything important. :)
<murphnj> If it were important, I would have backed up more thoroughly, if it was important ot get running right away, I would have washed and reloaded alreasy.
<Bashing-om> murphnj: One can take a poke at it ' sudo apt install libc6 '. see what the package manager screams about.
<Bashing-om> murphnj: Maybe better as ' sudo apt install --reintall libc6 ' ?
<Bashing-om> --reinstall**
<murphnj> it failed, libc-bin, libc-dev-bin, libc6-dbg, and libc6-dev all want libc6 2.30, but 2.31 is to be installed. 
<murphnj> It looks like my accepting of the --fix-broken-packages move (suggested by the apt update) really did things in.
<Bashing-om> murphnj: "2.31-0ubuntu5" is the current version that should be installed . as to what is holding the system to that old 2.30 version, remains to be found.
<murphnj> hmmmm.  I just installed (to contribute to a team) the folding@home client
<murphnj> I wonder if that could be it.
<Bashing-om> murphnj: See what we can find. ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ; sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' pass the resulting links back here for us to looksee.
<murphnj> apt is failing to get out on the network in the chroot.
<TJ-> murphnj: use "5.39.93.71" instead of "termbin.com" 
<murphnj> First, I want to see the file I'd be putting out there first, so I tried the command piped to a file.  It's not termbin, it's apt that is failing.
<murphnj> I can ping by IP, so I could send it, but it's all apt failing name resolution.
<TJ-> murphnj: ahh, so from *outside* the chroot do "sudo mount --bind /etc/resolv.conf /$CHROOT/etc/resolv.conf" -- setting $CHROOT appropriately
<Bashing-om> murphnj: TJ- is very very sharp - follow his leads.
<murphnj> https://termbin.com/8g46
<murphnj> Thanks for all the help, by the way.
<murphnj> I missed a '9' at the end of the upgrade one, try ...1j5q
<TJ-> murphnj: I can see the problem there, or at least a reason. There's a series of tests that are expected to succeed and aren't doing. We can try to break it down to locate the failing test
<TJ-> murphnj: oh! so I was looking at the wrong pastebin 
<murphnj> TJ-: Not wrong, just half of the picture.
<TJ-> murphnj: ahh
<TJ-> murphnj: what version does "apt list libc6-bin" report as installed ?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: murphnj may I suggest that libc6-dbg and libc6-dev be removed ?
<TJ-> looking at the changelog seems like there's been some churn this week that has caused this https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/glibc/glibc_2.31-0ubuntu5/changelog
<TJ-> murphnj: oh I see the problem, doh! You're in a chroot and haven't mounted /dev and possibly other required kernel file-systems
<TJ-> murphnj: the error about unable to create /dev/null gives it away
<Bashing-om> TJ-: ^^ there is a reason why I look over your shoulder: " create /dev/null" had me wondering !
<TJ-> murphnj: when setting up a chroot of a full system install you need to do e.g. " TARGET=/target; for n in proc sys dev etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --rbind /$n $TARGET/$n; done; chroot $TARGET mount -a; chroot $TARGET "
<TJ-> sometimes even need to add the /run/ directory too
<murphnj> I'll try it.  
<murphnj> Sorry, I've been jumping between this and the Libreplanet talks.
<murphnj> So in the above command is it as-is, or is TARGET and target supposed to be substituted with something.  I'm not clear on that.
<murphnj> I haven't had to do this on the regular, so I'm learning new things.
<TJ-> murphnj: you set TARGET=/whereever/you/want/to/mount/the/rootfs 
<TJ-> murphnj: I use /target because that is what the Debian/Ubuntu installer uses by default
<TJ-> murphnj: of course that directory must exist/be created
<murphnj> Ok, I'm already in a chroot, so I have to crete a new location, 
<murphnj> create a directory, and go from there?
<TJ-> murphnj: exit the chroot, remove any mounts you've made inside it, and start again
<murphnj> I got a lot of fails - 
<murphnj> Let me recheck what I typed.
<murphnj> So I also have to create all of the mount points under target?
<murphnj> I did that and took out /etc/resolv.conf, (becuase it failed)
<TJ-> murphnj: no, do not have to create mountpoints
<murphnj> I am getting "chroot failed to run command ' mount': no such file or dir  (and then the same fior /bin/bash)
<TJ-> let's say your root-fs you want to work on is on /dev/sdz9
<TJ-> so, you'd do "sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount /dev/sdz9 /target; for n in proc sys dev etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --rbind /$n /target/$n; done; sudo chroot /target mount -a; sudo chroot /target" --- now you're in the correctly mounted target as 'root' and can work
<murphnj> I misunderstood
<murphnj> I have to go in a few minutes, let me give this one more shot.
<murphnj> Ok seems to have worked.
<TJ-> murphnj: now you might be able to get "apt -f install" to solve things
<murphnj> It is giving many scary warnings.
<murphnj> But I fear not.
<TJ-> murphnj: capture them :)
<murphnj> Halted, too many errors.
<TJ-> murphnj: you can do things like "apt -f install &| tee /tmp/apt.log" then when it stops, "pastebinit /tmp/apt.log" and give us the URL
<murphnj> DO you mean for that & before the |
<TJ-> Yes - it causes both stdout and sterr to be piped to 'tee' so you capture both
<murphnj> Certificate error with pastebinit
<murphnj> It gave an unspecified token error.
<TJ-> sounds weird; OK do "cat /tmp/apt.log | nc termbin.com 9999 "
<murphnj> nc command not found
<TJ-> blimey, that root-fs you're chroot-ed into seems rather badly broken!
<murphnj> I may have to leave, and try to pick this up later.
<murphnj> Ubuntu's update (and subsequent suggestion to resolve it) really did me in.
<murphnj> I'm going to be sure to keep better backups, luckily I was able to mount the partition and get everything off, and wasn't really counting on it.
<murphnj> fdy2
<murphnj> It was nc.openbsd
<murphnj> There must be an alias missing somewhere
<TJ-> yes, there should be a symlink via /etc/alternatives/ from /usr/bin/nc to it
<TJ-> readlink -e /usr/bin/nc
<TJ-> /usr/bin/nc.openbsd
<murphnj> I have to leave.  I'll leave the window open, thanks for the help, if you're around later, I'll try to ping you.
<TJ-> it's 22:30 here so someone else will likely be around, but I'll be asleep!
<murphnj> TJ-: Thank you for all of your help.  I doubt someone is going to be able to pick this up fom the middle.
<TJ-> well, you're in a stable chroot now which'll help. Let them know that :)
<TJ-> grabbing that apt.log will help enormously
<murphnj> We'll see.
<murphnj> Thanks.
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-15
<zuvy> Will both Ubuntu Software and the Snap Store be installed as they are now, on the finished product?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<evils> latest updates on ubuntu 20.04 broke the system...
<evils> seems to be an instance of 1867431
<evils> the bug tracker seems to say "fix commited" but i can't find a reference to such a commit on that page...
<lotuspsychje> evils: bug #1867065
<ubottu> bug 1867065 in casper (Ubuntu) "Installer hangs at boot on machine" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867065
<lotuspsychje> oh wait its bug #1867431 sorry
<ubottu> bug 1867431 in glibc (Ubuntu) "ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'libc6'" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867431
<lotuspsychje> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.31-0ubuntu5 (focal), package size 2649 kB, installed size 13245 kB
<lotuspsychje> evils: is the version you should have now ^
<lotuspsychje> welcome SeeM2 
<lotuspsychje> SeeM2: check the daily link for the current daily iso's
<lotuspsychje> (in this topic)
<ducasse> SCHAPiE👦🏼
<ducasse> sorry
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> SeeM2: aiui the debian installer is still available, but 20.04 might be the last vesion with it
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: weechat weirdness
<lotuspsychje> i hear good things about weechat
<SeeM2> ducasse: I usually install Ubuntu with / partition only and rsync that to preconfigured lvm volumes elswhere. the old Debian installer was great for that. 
<SeeM2> *is
<ducasse> you can use debbootstrap, though
<SeeM2> That You, I'll check that.
<SeeM2> I have a new keyboard and my fingers do not cooperate yet.
<lotuspsychje> SeeM2: keep also in mind, the server installer is being revamped, worked on, so unexpected behaviour can still happen in this stage
<lotuspsychje> test things on a safe box :p
<SeeM2> I need installer only once. :) I'm working on ldap and, since it could take a couple months, 20.04 will be more than ready until production deploy.
<lotuspsychje> for production you might wanna wait till 20.04.1 around august
<SeeM2> I'm in no hurry and I rather would like a cuople more years of free updates that stability right now.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<stoffie> Hello everyone! I have a fresh installation of ubuntu 20 on my laptop. I'm trying to install virtualbox but I'm having some troubles with dkms
<stoffie> when I run `VBoxManage --version` I get this: http://sprunge.us/RqlyOr
<stoffie> but of course the packages are installed
<tomreyn> so linux-headers-generic is installed?
<stoffie> already the newset version
<tomreyn> systemctl status vboxdrv.service
<stoffie> Unit vboxdrv.service could not be found.
<tomreyn> are you using the virtualbox packages from ubuntu or upstream packages?
<tomreyn> "6.1.4_Ubuntur136177" sounds like ubuntu's. 
<stoffie> how do I check that? I Installed them via `sudo apt install virtualbox` etc..
<tomreyn> apt policy virtualbox
<tomreyn> if it points to ubuntu mirror servers, then you're using ubuntu's packages
<tomreyn> if it points to virtualbox.org then you're using upstream packages.
<stoffie> http://sprunge.us/U4UuI6
<stoffie> thanks
<stoffie> I guess I should istall the upstream packages then
<tomreyn> i have no experience with ubuntu 20.04, yet, and haven't been using the virtualbox packages in ubuntu in a long time, so i can probably not help more.
<tomreyn> i'm not saying that the upstream packages will be better, but they *can* be.
<stoffie> Ok I'm giving em a try
<tomreyn> actually there are no upstream packages for 20.04, yet
<tomreyn> so better focus on identifying and solving the problem with the ubuntu provided packages.
<tomreyn> search the     journalctl -b    output for virtualbox related error messages, fo example
<tomreyn> but first of all, just reboot, and ensure secureboot is disabled (may be needed to load those kernel modules)
<stoffie> I'm disabling secureboot
<stoffie> brb
<stoffie> Hello! I disabled secure boot and now it works
<stoffie> good! Thanks!
<BluesKaj> sudo authetication failure after that disastrous upgrade yesterday...any bug fixes avaiable?  altho I doubt I'll be able apply them if I'm locked out of sudo.
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: everything got duped to this one: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1867431 in glibc (Ubuntu) "ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'libc6'" [Critical,Fix committed]
<RikMills> eve sabdfl got hit it seems!
<RikMills> *even
<lotuspsychje> thats the real mark right RikMills ?
<RikMills> yep
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<BluesKaj> so how can I upgrade the system with the bug fix if I'm locked out of sudo? ...seems like a vicious circle 
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: think i saw comments about chroot from a live
<BluesKaj> and muon shows libcrypt1 is installed
<lotuspsychje> my version is 1:4.4.10-10ubuntu4 now
<BluesKaj> chroot has never worked for me ...I've followed many tuts and I aleays get an error
<BluesKaj> lo yeah , same
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje: ^
<lotuspsychje> yeah i never mess with it neither, i had to reinstall
<BluesKaj> I don't feel like reinstalling again 
<BluesKaj> this pisses me off ...how could they let this happen
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: think the fix is there once you sudo apt update, but without sudo..
<BluesKaj> not yet
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1866844/comments/12 is the workaround
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1867431 in glibc (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1866844 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'libc6'" [Critical,Fix committed]
<lotuspsychje> good luck BluesKaj ^
<BluesKaj> heh, how can I save changes  to /default/grub if I don't have permissions ? :-)
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: at boot grub i think BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> well, that workarounf failed
<lotuspsychje> i cant drag/ move icons on the dock anymore, on a new daily ubuntu-desktop, anyone else tryed that?
<lotuspsychje> only right mouse/add to favorites
<cowpig> Hello! I installed 20.04 on my new Dell Precision 7740, and have had some problems with my touchpad and also iwlwifi:
<cowpig> ping 8.8.8.8 is giving me a bunch of errors, some duplicates, and 30% packet loss on an otherwise reliable network
<cowpig> and the touchpad lags a lot when I drag my mouse
<cowpig> dmesg for iwlwifi shows some errors, including "Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x0."
<cowpig> with "Status: 0x00000040, count: 6" coming right after
<cowpig> this is after installing the latest driver for my Intel Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz card off Intel's website
<oerheks> maybe the backports iwlwifi ppa is any good https://launchpad.net/~canonical-hwe-team/+archive/ubuntu/backport-iwlwifi
<cowpig> ok trying that now
<tomreyn> what prompted oyu to install a driver from intel.com? did the driver coming with ubuntu not work then?
<cowpig> machine completely froze (I guess while I was typing things in here on my other laptop) so I have to hard-reboot first
<cowpig> @tomreyn the driver looked the same as the one on intel's website but was a few kb different in size, so I figured it couldn't hurt
<cowpig> I am just guessing, as I don't understand the network stack well enough to really debug this on my own
<tomreyn> cowpig: so things worked fine before you installed th eone from intel.com?
<cowpig> no, apologies: I was having the same problem
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> this laptop is certified for 18.04 LTS with the oem kernel
<tomreyn> where the oem kernel is most likely needed due to the 168c:003e "killer" wireless chipset
<tomreyn> https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201904-27018
<cowpig> hmm, strangely when I try to `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-hwe-team/backport-iwlwifi` I am getting an error that I could not get lock `/var/lib/apt/lists/lock`
<oerheks> updates pending.. ?
<cowpig> being used by `/usr/lib/packagekit/packagekitd`
<cowpig> as in I installed updates before I last rebooted? If that is a possible cause it's probably it
<tomreyn> update-manager is working in the background, looking for updates, and possibly installing them
<tomreyn> backport-iwlwifi-dkms is in universe, no need for the ppa
<cowpig> ok installing
<cowpig> @tomreyn I don't have the `Qualcomm Atheros Killer N1525 Wireless-AC (168c:003e)` on my machine
<cowpig> got the `Intel Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz` instead
<tomreyn> in case updates are being installe din the backgroun i'd try to just reboot once those upgrades are done (without backport-iwlwifi-dkms) first of all
<cowpig> should I cancel the install
<tomreyn> iwlwifi is indeed th eintel driver
<cowpig> it's going at 12 kB/s because of the network problem
<tomreyn> you should probably attach an ethernet wire and install any pending updates, then reboot
<cowpig> ok brb
<cowpig12> problem's still there
<cowpig12> I'm on the machine w/the errors connected with ethernet so I can dump logs/outputs here if it helps
<cowpig12> (I installed the backport package)
<cowpig12> could this line be related?
<cowpig12> `BIOS contains WGDS but no WRDS`
<triplenull> Trying to determine if I should log a bug for this or not. Installing fish on 20.04 (x86_64 desktop) works, pulls down dependencies however it's missing some python libraries required for running fish_config. Not a big deal, worked around it by installing python3-pip
